#ubuntu+1 2007-10-01
<bascule> ?
<DanaG> I still think it's bad that Tabbrowser Extension (TBE) is in the repos.
<DanaG> That extension is severely broken.
<DanaG> Tab Mix Plus is what I use instead.
<gavintlgold> bascule: i'm running off a livecd right now
<bascule> ah
<bascule> are you chroot in?
<gavintlgold> yes
<gavintlgold> with the instructions on the forums
<bascule> come out chroot and before you go back run mount --bind /dev /mnt/point/dev
<gavintlgold> i could try booting....
<gavintlgold> oh ok
<gavintlgold> :)
<bascule> mount none -t procfs /proc  one of those
<bascule> actually both of those
<bascule> mount none -t procfs /mnt/point/proc
<bascule> gavintlgold: ^
<bascule> basically cloning /dev/ anr /proc from the cd for the install
<gavintlgold> i'm going to try to boot into my install (in a terminal
<gavintlgold> )
<gavintlgold> if that doesn't work, i'll come back
<gavintlgold> thanks.. maybe see you later ;)
<bascule> ok
<CarlFK> gutsy alternate installer says: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<CarlFK> but I can cat it just fine
<Amaranth> CarlFK: sudo depmod -a
<h|barbobot> hey guys i just upgraded to gutsy, i have a dual monitor setup and now when i maximize the window it goes over both monitors whereas before it would only open in one. Is there a way to get it back to the previous behavior?
<CarlFK> Amaranth: um... sudo?  (guessing you are missing I am still in the installer)
<Amaranth> CarlFK: oh, uh, ouch
<Amaranth> CarlFK: using the beta CD?
<CarlFK> using the daily build
<CarlFK> depmod -a - no error
<Amaranth> Ok then, that would be your problem :)
<Amaranth> There is no guarantee the daily builds will work, use the beta
<CarlFK> im guessing a dev would want to fix this
<CarlFK> if I wanted stable, I would just use feisty :)
<NeoGeo64> I'm really cheap.
<Amaranth> CarlFK: It'll be fixed by the RC release
<NeoGeo64> I'm just going to burn a bunch of Ubuntu CDs and give them as gifts.
<NeoGeo64> for Christmas.
<Amaranth> CarlFK: Otherwise this is not the place, file a bug
<h|barbobot> oh just to add, I am using nvidia with twin view
<Amaranth> h|barbobot: KDE?
<h|barbobot> no gnome and kde seem to be affected
<NightBird> I'm having a problem getting kde to start up.  checking the kdm.log, I see the following error with a backtrace: Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aboring
<NightBird> if someone wants to point me to a pastebin to use, I can post the backtrace
<NightBird> (it's just 8 deep)
<hydrogen> http://irock.pastebin.ca
<bascule> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> silly me
<hydrogen> http://irock.pastebin.com/
<hydrogen> is what I meant
<NightBird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39201/
<NightBird> and.... isn't gutsy using a new kernel?  I'm seeing the same kernel version as feisty...
<NightBird> if so, is that possibly the problem?
<RAOF> Quite possibly.
<NightBird> and if so, what do I need to run to update the grub menu so that it displays the new version
<^Ocean^> what do i modify my sources.list too ?
<philip> the new gnome panel looks too sharp, doesn't feel as polished to me
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> update-grub... *tries it*
<rico_> hey guys. I did some silly things (like installing/reinstalling some packages) and now my Nautilus is broken. No desktop icons, folder browser windows won't open. Anyone got any clue to where I can start figuring this out?
<NightBird> ... it's still not working...
<NightBird> it's only displaying it from when I installed a 64 bit ubuntu install....
<philip> if we only have native ZFS
<TiaGo|SouZa> rico_: that happened here too
<NightBird> but the update-grub said it updated it correctly....
<RAOF> NightBird: How did you install?  You should be seeing 2.6.22-12-generic as your kernel.
<NightBird> RAOF: I'm thinking it might be looking at the 64 bit grub menu
<rico_> TiaGo|SouZa, sigh. I tried apt-get remove nautilus and installing it back. no luck.
<NightBird> which hasn't been updated since I installed it
<NightBird> my 32 bit install is on hda4, the 64 bit on hda1
<rico_> TiaGo|SouZa, any other clue? :b
<NightBird> how can I tell it to use the grub data on hda4?
<TiaGo|SouZa> rico_: are u in gutsy? xgl? compiz on or off?
<RAOF> NightBird: I'm not sure, but someone here will know. :)
<wabiD> can anyone help me with thos - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<rico_> what about it wabid?
<wabiD> why is gran paradiso have huge images?
<gaminggeek> hey has there been updates in the past 3 or 4 days?
<wabiD> thats what gran paradiso looks like for me, with a fresh install
<wabiD> no settings changed
<rico_> weird, I'm not sure. I'm guessing it's a DPI issue, but other than that I dont know how to help...
<wabiD> why wouldnt it effect firefox, the layour.css.dpi is set to -1 for both
<gaminggeek> what does layout.css.dpi do?
<wabiD> i dunno
<wabiD> its the only about config entry with dpi in it
<kurros> what dpi is gnome using?
<r3m0t> what's up with this firefox plugin handlin?
<mikubuntu> heeellllllllppppp.... downloadaded 80 updates to gutsy today, and boy, is my screen ever screwed up now :( ... have like double images and two cursors onscreen, and it's all very strange... anyone else have this prob?
<wabiD> 96
<wabiD> but if i change it to 77 gran paradiso looks the same
<wabiD> dpi only changes font size
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: me
<TiaGo|SouZa> :p
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: looks like you said 'me' but i'm not sure since only half the m is showing ... lol ... not funny :)
<mikubuntu> going to try another update thru the cli ...l\
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: it happened with me too
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: I turned compiz off, restart the pc and..voil, everything solved!
<TiaGo|SouZa> :P
<Xero> spam spam compiz bacon eggs and spam.
<AmyRose> Yuck
<Xero> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM! Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!
<r3m0t> should I keep ubuntu-desktop installed until release, or can I remove it?
<Xero> r3m0t, it's removable.
<TiaGo|SouZa> just an empty metapackage
<r3m0t> OK - I guess no packages are going to be added to it so late in the game...
<notv> hey
<notv> is gutsy out yet?
<Xero> Spam.
<Xero> Nope. Oct 18.
<FunnyLookinHat> notv, yea no.
<Xero> Spam october 18th Gutsy spam will be spam released.
<notv> is the version out now going to be much different than the official release?
<Xero> Spam no.
<r3m0t> notv: no, but it still isn't stable - they broke the grub package yesterday :-)
<Xero> Okay I'll stop with the SPAM now.
<notv> fantastic
<notv> im wondering
<Xero> r3m0t, How did they break grub yesterday? What happened?
<notv> will there be better ati drivers?
<Xero> I installed a grub update and mine isn't broken.
<r3m0t> Xero: a brief version of volumeid had a broken postinit in the deb
<r3m0t> Xero: my internet connection was unreliable so for all I know it was only up for 5 minutes. an apt-get update fixed it.
<Xero> r3m0t, I must have downloaded before/after that grim happening.
<r3m0t> indeed
<Xero> OMG KOPETE ARE T3H KRASH
<Xero> Are there any fun programs with tray icons? I need to make my top panel seem more important.
<gavintlgold> ok, so i seem to be back in action
<r3m0t> um, applets are much better. Try wanda the fish.
<r3m0t> I think firestarter might have a tray icon
<gavintlgold> i'm updating from my "gutsy" install... i think it's really more like "feigutsy"
<Xero> I have a weather report on my panel.
<gavintlgold> ubuntu 7.07
<gavintlgold> :P
<r3m0t> Xero: add more, for the locations of all your relatives
<Xero> Feitsy
<Xero> :)
<gavintlgold> but at least i'm back again
<gavintlgold> lol
<notv> why does the fglrx driver suck
<notv> half the time i boot i get a black screen
<notv> i dont think ubuntu likes laptops
<r3m0t> notv: it likes mine
<Vorian> howdy gavintlgold :)
<gavintlgold> hi Vorian
<gavintlgold> wow... no new updates
<gavintlgold> i guess this is really feisty...
<Xero> I now have a system monitor built into my panel.
<Xero> It monitors proc and ram. Only using half of my RAM!
<Vorian> eh?
<Xero> I also have a search button, a show desktop button, and a force quitter. Hooray for making the top panel important again!
<NightBird> ok....I'm getting the following error: "X: client 2 rejected from local host (uid 1000)"
<r3m0t> Xero: deskbar rules over all
<Xero> r3m0t, the new deskbar sucks. It's bulky and quite a clunky UI.
* gavintlgold uses kiba-dock
<Xero> The old one was nice.
* Xero uses Awn. gavintlgold is my archnemesis!
<r3m0t> Xero: actually, I semi-agree
<r3m0t> the results page only shows about 5 lines. it should fill most of the screen
<NightBird> auth.log states that "pam_unix(kdm:session): session was opened for user <my username> by (uid=0)" followed close by "pam_unix(kdm:session): session closed for user <my username>"
<Xero> I have proc, net, ram, and swap monitors now.
<r3m0t> which calendar apps integrate with gnome?
<Xero> Try Sunbird.
<Xero> Actually, there's one built into the GNOME clock.
<gavintlgold> lol, i'm getting all these crash reports
<sobersabre> guys, I have a machine that gets stuck with gutsy.
<sobersabre> I made sure it doesn't relate compiz, but relates X
<sobersabre> where shall I send the dmesg ?
<Xero> gavintlgold, I got those 4 days ago when I updated a certain package.
<sobersabre> is there a place where such problems are concentrated ?
<gavintlgold> they're from like 2 days ago though :/
<Xero> gavintlgold, mine were from weeks ago.
<Xero> I enjoy forcequits.
<r3m0t> who the hell decided to make packages for firefox plugins?
<wabiD> http://pastebin.com/m7db154c
<wabiD> does that give a hint?
<gavintlgold> awn and kiba-dock are neck-and-neck
<gavintlgold> ok. i installed restricted drivers... rebooting
<Xero> kiba-dock has Akamaru.
<r3m0t> why did I like Mist once but like it no more?
<Xero> Awn doesn't but it has different charms and awesomeness.
<r3m0t> how do you configure compiz-fusion or whatever they call it these days?
<Xero> It's now compiz-spambot-bakedbeans-kittenlazer
<r3m0t> wow
<r3m0t> wait, no, the other thing.
<Xero> What other thing?
<r3m0t> not wow.
<NightBird> does anyone know how to get the X server to stop rejecting me?
<scipio> r3m0t, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<Xero> lol?
<rico_> what's akabau?
<rico_> akamaru?
<r3m0t> no Xero, it's a cliche by now
<Xero> akamaru is a physics engine.
<rico_> oh, and how do you do a force quit?
<ReL1K> how do i get beryl on gutsy?
<Xero> Forcequit=ctrl+alt+esc or alt+f4 or use the Forcequit applet in the GNOME panel
<Xero> Akamaru is a physics engine named after a Naruto character, a dog, actually.
<Xero> Kiba-dock is a dock using this engine named after the owner of said Naruto character dog.
<gavintlgold> question: is the old "desktop effects" window supposed to still be there in gutsy?
<ReL1K> nevermind
<rico_> relik, why would you want beryl? gutsy has compiz-fusion by default.
<crdlb> gavintlgold, it should be under appearance now
<gavintlgold> yeah, ok, so i have feitsy then
<gavintlgold> feisty-gutsy
<gavintlgold> an in-between install
<Xero> fetsy
<Xero> lol
<gavintlgold> that doesn't realize that it is one
<r3m0t> gavintlgold: it's under the appearance applet in a tab
<rico_> futsy.
<gavintlgold> i don't have an appearance applet :D
<gavintlgold> my distribution update was forced to stop mid-way
<r3m0t> I thought things weren't meant to steal focus any more, but they do. fix?
<Xero> lol i like watching the network usage spike up when i type a message
<gavintlgold> now that is weird...
<r3m0t> omg, compiz negative is amazing
<gavintlgold> whoa!
<gavintlgold> the new gimp logo is weird
<gavintlgold> cool though
<Xero> indeed
<Xero> lol.
<Xero> When i negative, everything turns red.
<philip> Gimp -Release Conadidate   should be Candidate
<Xero> I think they did it on purpose.
<sin1> does anyone know what happened to the N64 Emulator repo?
<gavintlgold> i made a screenshot which pretty much sums up the weirdness factor i'm having here
<rico_> would anyone know of a lightweight image editor? for, say, if you just want to crop/resize an image and dont wantto load up GIMP for that
<gavintlgold> http://picpaste.com/pics/weird_.1191198695.png
<crdlb> rico_, imagemagick is useful for that sort of thing
<philip> Photoshop under wine is pretty light weight :P
<rico_> philip, you've got to be kidding me.
<rico_> :b
<NightBird> ... I just tried an xhost +<username>@localhost, and I got an Xerror of failed request.... the integer parameter out of range for operation...
<rico_> (besides, I couldn't get CS3 to run under wine)
<gavintlgold> so, umm i'm pretty much really messed up
<rico_> crdlb, I was hoping for something with a GUI :)
<rico_> gavintlgold, whys that wierd?
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: how did you turn compiz off?
<gavintlgold> rico_: because I have a mix between gutsy and feisty
<gavintlgold> even though updating says i'm up to date
<rico_> okaayy
<gavintlgold> at least that's what it seems like
<Xero> Does anyone know what this is?
<crdlb> rico_, imgemagick has a gui
<Xero> Some guys take a long vacation to throw a ring into a volcano
<crdlb> display
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: system > preferences > "look"
<gavintlgold> also, i have a white screen when trying to start the effects ;)
<TiaGo|SouZa> in visual effects tab, choose none
<CarlFK> rico_: imagemagick's display
* NightBird tries disabling xhost protection.. and still gets the client rejected from local host
<gavintlgold> ok, can anyone give me an example of something noticeable about feisty?
<gavintlgold> sorry
<gavintlgold> gutsy
<wabiD> compiz
<gavintlgold> yeah, i don't have that
<CarlFK> rico_: display P1010001.JPG - click on the image, pick 'transform' from the menu
<gavintlgold> trying to enable results in a white screen (unlike in feisty)
<crdlb> gavintlgold, run something like metacity --version
<gavintlgold> i saw it say that metacity was updated though
<gavintlgold> also, i don't have a deskbar applet here
<wabiD> if yo use compiz you wont use metacity, right
<gavintlgold> i mean, not by default
<gavintlgold> nvm that's new
<wabiD> ?
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: it's already set to none ... :(
<gavintlgold> strange.. i can start compiz with fusion-icon
<mikubuntu> going to reboot and see what happens ...
<gavintlgold> but i can't start emerald or gtk-window-decorator
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: what's your graphic card?
<gavintlgold> emerald: error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RAOF> gavintlgold: You've got Trevio's emerald installed.
<crdlb> gavintlgold, that means you have emerald built for feisty
<gavintlgold> i guess i can run get-git again?
<crdlb> ...
<RAOF> ...!
<gavintlgold> or just compile emerald
<crdlb> make is not the answer
<gavintlgold> no?
<RAOF> gavintlgold: Or remove the crack from your sources.list, remove all your compiz packages & reinstall them to get actual working packages.
<gavintlgold> crack?
<crdlb> gavintlgold, you use trevinho's repo?
<gavintlgold> no, i don't
<RAOF> tuxfamily repositories.
<gavintlgold> no repos are enabled other than ubuntu default
<gavintlgold> because the installer disabled them
<crdlb> gavintlgold, pastebin dpkg -l|grep compiz
<RAOF> gavintlgold: But you did have Trevino's repositories?
<crdlb> err that doesn't help if packages are already installed from them
<gavintlgold> RAOF: no, i had git
<gavintlgold> well, i had trev's non-eyecandy repos
<crdlb> ...
<crdlb> gavintlgold, installed to /usr/local I hope?
<gavintlgold> that have nothing to do with emerald
<gavintlgold> i think so
<RAOF> Although, of course, /usr/local trumps /usr
<crdlb> then yes if you want to continue using git, you need to rebuild all the packages
<gavintlgold> yes, i did install emerald to user/local
<gavintlgold> this is weird... all the features I was supposed to have in gutsy don't seem to be apparant
<gavintlgold> but maybe they are
<crdlb> gavintlgold, dpkg -l|grep compiz
<Xero> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xero2007/
<Xero> Just uploaded a screeny of my new Super Bloated Utility Panel (tm)
<gavintlgold> http://pastebin.com/d1ea0656a
<r3m0t> a good start Xero
<Xero> lol
<Xero> That's basically every useful applet there is.
<r3m0t> and a few extra
<Xero> lol
<Xero> I can hide that panel too.
<NightBird> .... interesting...
<r3m0t> "Add/Remove Apps" used to show the location of each new .desktop in the menu. What happened?
<gavintlgold> my "other" folder has about 5000 things in it, btw
<Xero> I have Fusion-icon, Amarok, XChat, Kopete, many many panel applets, a drawer, Firefox, and 400MB RAM used.
<Xero> Phear my RAM optimization power.
<NightBird> why is it using the xgl server instead of the normal x server...
<crdlb> NightBird, because you have xserver-xgl installed?
<mikubuntu> can someone please help me recover my screen?  it's been cut in half, and i have two cursors showing, and it's all very strange .,.. someone said to goto system/prefs/appearance/visual effects and select 'none' and then reboot.  well i went there and 'none' was already selected, so it must be something else .... anybody else still experiencing this prob???
<gavintlgold> i like the new email message.../
<NightBird> crdlb: yes, but I only have it start xgl when I select the option from the startup menu
<r3m0t> mikubuntu: what do you get in system/admin/prop drivers?
<NightBird> which I didn't this time.... I selected the normal startup
<gavintlgold> do i need to keep evolution open for it to display the mail message?
<r3m0t> is there a website for deskbar applets?
<mikubuntu> r3m0t: you mean sys/admin/ 'restricted drivers
<mikubuntu> '?
<r3m0t> yes, sorry mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme see
<mikubuntu> r3m0t: `only atheros hardware access driver (hal) showing enabled and in use ...
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: what's your graphic card?!
<r3m0t> hmm... maybe you should try the vesa driver for X. can somebody explain how?
<mikubuntu> is ati rage mobility, but not properly detecxted either, i have never been able to get 1024 screenres
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> go to system > administration > screen and graphics
<TiaGo|SouZa> graphic card tab
<TiaGo|SouZa> click on driver
<TiaGo|SouZa> and choose the right driver
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: been there, done that, no avail
<TiaGo|SouZa> what driver did u choose?
<mikubuntu> rage mobility 128
<crdlb> ati's proprietary driver has never supported any of the rage cards
<TiaGo|SouZa> go on vesa
<crdlb> that won't give you more than 1024
<mikubuntu> crdlb: ummmm, so basically sol on that one huh?
<crdlb> ati is the best bet, but that's what you're already using
<crdlb> (probably)
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: you mean select a vesa driver?
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: yep
<mikubuntu> TiaGo|SouZa: ok, i try
<philip> how do I enable the cube in compiz fusion? I only get a sheet (2 desktops)
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: did u try all the rages that are there?
<TiaGo|SouZa> philip: u have to go to "custom" and enable the cube effect in preferences
<TiaGo|SouZa> in the "visual tab" menu
<TiaGo|SouZa> sorry, visual effects tab
<mikubuntu> can't find 'vesa' anywhere in the section
<TiaGo|SouZa> mikubuntu: forget about vesa
<TiaGo|SouZa> did u try all rage mobility that are there?
<mikubuntu> maybe i have to uninstall beryl???
<nalioth> what is gnome-system-monitor and why is it using 100% CPU ?
<Xero> lol.
<Xero> gnome-system-monitor is the GNOME "task manager"
<Xero> It tells you how much mem/proc is used and what programs are using it.
<nalioth> but why is it running (and sucking 100% of my CPU) ?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ppc?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: nope, Intel M
<gnomefreak> please say yes
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> nalioth: do you have it open?
* nalioth doesn't upgrade the ppc until a couple of months after official release
<gnomefreak> smart man
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i've not started gnome-system-monitor at all
<Xero> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xero2007/1389077190/ <---that screenshot has gnome-system-monitor in it, and I have no idea why it would suck your CPU.
<NightBird> I think I might have finally got this thing working...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: than that is bad bug
<nalioth> well, i'm gonna kill it
<NightBird> except for wireless...
<Xero> add a -9 in the middle there.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: it will kill alot of other things iirc
<Xero> gnomefreak, it doesn't for me. I kill it all the time.
<gnomefreak> there was a bug in it but its wasnt high cpu it was not starting with gnome seesion
<crdlb> nah, it's just a windowed app
<nalioth> ok, now on to find the real criminal:  what is udevd ?
<crdlb> it's not a gnome daemon or anything
<gnomefreak> oh good maybe im thinking of something else :)
<crdlb> it makes your device nodes :)
<Xero> udevd is the daemon for udev.
<crdlb> somewhat important :P
<gnomefreak> somewhat?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Xero> s/somewhat/Incredibly
<nalioth> why is it running ~75% CPU ?
<Xero> lol nalioth you may have something called a "screwed up install"
<nalioth> Xero: maybe
<nosrednaekim> any known problems updating at this time?
<rico_> anyone ever encountered having Compiz-Fusion's screen edge triggers suddently stop working?
<rico_> I just need to do a compiz --replace after that, but it gets annoying that it stops working suddenly
<Xero> Nope.
<Xero> My scale works nicely.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: compiz enalbed?
<gnomefreak> enabled*
<nalioth> i killed udevd
<Xero> Lol!
<nalioth> gnomefreak: how do i check? it's a standard install of feisty upgraded to gutsy
<gnomefreak> nalioth: system>apperance
<Xero> That shouldn't have been done. Your device nodes are dead now, I think.
<gnomefreak> system>prefference>appearance
<nalioth> gnomefreak: says 'none'
<gnomefreak> Xero: restart will fix that
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> Xero: shouldn't it respawn if necessary?
<gnomefreak> why the hell are you running so damn high
<gnomefreak> nalioth: not if you used -9
<nalioth> gnomefreak: nah, i used the wide hammer "killall"
<gnomefreak> nalioth: and it didnt restart already?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: nope
<NightBird> well... everything seems to be up and working... except for the wireless, but that's always been a pain in the butt to get working...
<gnomefreak> killall i thought was a bad way to restart things example : killall gnome-panel will restart them
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: what card?
<TiaGo|SouZa> is there anyone here who connects to the internet by dsl and installed gutsy by cd?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i wasn't trying to restart it
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i succeeded at my aim.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be running that high on anything
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: some propriptary piece of crap that is finiky in windows as well
<nalioth> ok, i restarted udevd, and it's playing nice (at under 2% CPU)
<NightBird> I plan on replacing it sometime soon
<NightBird> with something that either has open source drivers that work well, either reverse engineered or otherwise
<gnomefreak> looking at top to see if anything goes that high for me
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: could you be a bit more clear?that applies to just about every wireless card out there.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: basically, this is a problem I've always struggled with when it comes to linux... even for windows it's problematic
<gnomefreak> 1.7 for xorg is it
<Xero> I'm going to upload my new blue theme to flickr in a minute. Tell me if you like it and I'll give you the emerald theme and awn theme.
* nosrednaekim has XGL going to 30%
<nosrednaekim> of 800mhz...
<gnomefreak> kind of makes me wonder why your much better proc is running everything so high
<TiaGo|SouZa>  is there anyone here who connects to the internet by dsl and installed gutsy by cd?
<gnomefreak> i turned it off it was killing me while trying to build some packages for PPA
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: yes
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: what is the issue?
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: did they introduced some GUI for configuring dsl?
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: no
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: autodetect on the desktopcd
<TiaGo|SouZa> did u have to go to terminal, then sudo pppoeconf, etc?
<gnomefreak> i think alternate is same way
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: no i dont need pppoe
<jscinoz_> in /etc/modules can i specify module options aswell? i need "i8k" to load at boot with the option force=1
<gnomefreak> atleast not that im aware of, gutsy cd install was normal, but what date was your ISO made?
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: hm, sorry, I was thinking in this case, that u have to configure the dsl connection trhough terminal, by sudo pppoeconf
<TiaGo|SouZa> I upgraded through feisty
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: network-manager and the desktopcd was ablet o see my connection no config for any of it
<TiaGo|SouZa> my network was already up
<Xero> http://flickr.com/xero2007 just uploaded the theme.
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: hm, I wonder how it will be here, cause in feisty I'd have to configure my network connection through terminal
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: hope that gutsy solves it
<TiaGo|SouZa> here I have to put a username and a password
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: gutsy's update-manager was overhauled
<gnomefreak> it works 150% better and last update fixed 60+ bugs and only introduced 3 regressions :)
<gnomefreak> better than feistys
<jscinoz_> Whats the release date for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> feistys n-m is not very good at its job
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: I've noticed
<gnomefreak> jscinoz_: around the 18-19ish
<jscinoz_> cheers
<jscinoz_> also...
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: i so wanted a hand it that n-m fixes but i got bug duty on them instead
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: "gutsy's update-manager" - you mean "network manager" right?
<jscinoz_> in /etc/modules can you specify module options aswell as names? eg "i8k force=1"?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> gutsys update-manager has a way to go before it works for the masses
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: hm, awesome!!! I was hoping that someday that would come!
<jscinoz_> eep my lappy is running hot, 75C at load.
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: asac is making it right hes worked on it for over a month just to improve it than bug fixes just happened to come with improvments
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: you're making me confused, u're talking about "network manager" right again?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> :p
<gnomefreak> TiaGo|SouZa: its getting late sorry
<nosrednaekim> Xero: sweet photos
<Xero> nosrednaekim, thanks.
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: hueheuheuhe, np
<nosrednaekim> Xero: though i'm not a big Gnome fan.
<TiaGo|SouZa> gnomefreak: I agree with u when u say that "gutsys 'update-manager' has a way to go before it works for the masses"
<TiaGo|SouZa> at least when it comes to dsl conections
<Xero> nosrednaekim, I'm about to upload another one. I just cracked the Windows home theater's password.
<Xero> I'm downloading movies off it.
<Xero> The password was aaa ( i typed it in frustration)
<ReL1K> how do i switch to the emerald theme?
<TiaGo|SouZa> it's not fancy to go to terminal, type sudo pppoeconf and go through all those questiones
<nosrednaekim> Xero: home theater?
<MTecknology> alrighty... having issues with GL desktop - also tried aticonfig --initial and had massive errors... http://pastebin.ca/721210
<Xero> nosrednaekim, yeah. We have a huge one downstairs.
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: use the restricted-manager
<MTecknology> restart :D
<MTecknology> thanks
<Xero> I think it's a 50 inch widescreen plasma doomed to run as a monitor for Windows Media Center.
<Toma-> !find audacity
<ubotu> Found: audacity
<Toma-> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<gnomefreak> whats the chances of anyone in here that had used envy on feisty than ugraded to gutsy that still has the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> To tell you the truth I think NightBird did
<gnomefreak> those log files are needed as we are gonna try to have u-m fix everything for you so it doesnt fail on envy
<gnomefreak> i was asked to get log files for this reason (they will go to bug report not me
<NightBird> ?
<NightBird> what did I do?
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: don't you have nvidia?
<gnomefreak> NightBird: did you upgrade to from feisty with envy to gutsy
<NightBird> no, I have ati
<r3m0t> my laptop fan turns off for about 15 seconds, then turns on for a few minutes. how to diagnose?
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: sorry,I must have been thinking of someone else
<NightBird> that's okay
<ericrost> quick question on gutsy, is the cntrl+alt+f1 console supposed to be disabled, or do I have some sort of bug going on?
<gunny> r3m0t: do a top and see if your cpu usage is causing it
<ericrost> ie tty1-4
<gnomefreak> f1 maybe running gdm so try f2
<ericrost> nope, all black
<gnomefreak> ah
<ericrost> was working well before the dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> they switch to f8 for gutsy I noticed..
<nosrednaekim> for X
<gnomefreak> ericrost: that happened with edgy to feisty upgrade too
<SeveredCross> What's the plan on 2.6.23 and Gutsy?
<SeveredCross> Yes/no?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what caused that
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: no
<joules> hey guys so im pretty happy with gutsy but im wondering why my windows keep showing behind the menu bar?
<RAOF> SeveredCross: No
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: 2.6.22
<SeveredCross> Dang.
<gnomefreak> they thought about it for a week and decided no it was too much to deal with
<nosrednaekim> joules: menubar? do you mean title bar?
<joules> nosrednaekim: sure
<joules> nosrednaekim: i mean a desktop panel
<MTecknology> MUCH better
<crdlb> SeveredCross, it's not even out yet
<nosrednaekim> joules: oh... the panel.
<SeveredCross> I wasn't sure if it would be in time for Gutsy release.
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: working now?
<MTecknology> pretty much
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: ATI?
* nalioth builds e17 on his new gutsy box
<MTecknology> now I need to figure out why the panel won't display unless i'm rotating or until I click on it
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> ATI sucks.....
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: indeed
<gnomefreak> nalioth: with a orig.tar.gz or the upstream tarball?
<joules> nosrednaekim: yeah im using compiz... i thought it could have been that .. but idk .. they just show at the far top corner and i have to alt move to see the whole window
<MTecknology> aside from that though it's pretty well working out of the box
<nosrednaekim> joules: thats odd.
<r3m0t> I don't think it's the CPU usage
* gnomefreak been looking for orig.tar.gz a .dsc and a .diff
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: its should be getting better soon though
<nosrednaekim> joules: could you possibly post a screenshot?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: with rastermans get_e.sh
<joules> nosrednaekim: sure its pretty simple
<nalioth> gnomefreak: assumedly, current cvs
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<gnomefreak> oh
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: I found a deb repository for e17
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, with the improvements to 7.10 I've seen in this last week - i don't doubt that one bit
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: where?
<nalioth> nosrednaekim: is it current?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: use the get_e.sh (i can assist you with it)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ive done it that way, im looking to package it for hardy
<MTecknology> Is there any list of new features? - I'm getting sick of noticing them all the time - being surprised once in a while is nice - but all the time...
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: I'm talking ATI's act.... what type of ATI card do you have? because they released an awesomely improved driver
<nosrednaekim> nalioth: compiled at least once a month I think.
<nosrednaekim> nalioth: I lost it in the upgrade though... sorry
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you DO like abuse, don't you?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> nosrednaekim: read up  :)
<ericrost> well, just dealt with the big problem with that, when gdm locks up I have no console to recover... funny thing, its kernel dependent, when I boot into 2.20.15 (I think thats the ver) I have a tty1,2, etc, under the newer kernel, I don't
<ericrost> any thoughts to troubleshoot?
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: mosty better stability and 10 times better performance
<penguincentral> nalioth? do you need to ask that question here?
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: but tis only for newer cards (officially)
<nalioth> penguincentral: abuse?  :)
<NightBird> hm.... ndiswrapper isn't working right... as in, it's detecting the card, says the drivers are installed for it, but the card isn't showing up in the list of available wireless devices...
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<MTecknology> how can I reload when I change something in emerald-themes or ccsm w/o restarting X?
<penguincentral> nalioth: yes, that...\
<joules> nosrednaekim: http://ubuntuforums.org/g/images/331297/large/1_Screenshot.png here ya go
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: earlier I did a scan of modules loaded, and it reported ndiswrapper as loaded...
<joules> oh that was bad
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: for emerald, just run "emerald --replace"again.
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, thanks much for your help :D
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: I may be wrong,but I think you have to modprobe again after adding a driver.
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: I haven't added the driver recently... do I maybe have to readd it?
<NightBird> since I did the update anyways
<ericrost> oops, there's a bug filed already, I have to nix the vga= boot option for the moment.. sux because with a widescreen and nvidia, tty's are a bit garbled
<nosrednaekim> well,if "ndiswrapper -l" shows it, you're good
* NightBird nods
* NightBird tries something
<nosrednaekim> joules: ah.. that problem.
<nosrednaekim> joules: does that happen to all new windows?
<joules> nosrednaekim: yup
* penguincentral is not impressed with nalioth...
<joules> nosrednaekim:  sorry i got kicked out .. uhm actually it only happens to firefox ... even weirder
<nosrednaekim> joules: ah... press f11 in firefox twice.
<Xero> penguincentral, is the subdomain still working?
<nosrednaekim> and it will fix it
<nosrednaekim> at least for that window ;)
<Xero> I just cracked my stepdads home theater PC. Loads of music and movies. Actually over a TB of movies. The password, amazingly, was "aaa".
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joules> nosrednaekim: yeah... boo because if i launch a new one it doesnt work
<penguincentral> Xero: yeah, the subdomain works, but up until now net2ftp wasn't working
<penguincentral> Xero: aaa? that is funny
<Xero> Ok lets take this to pm since we're ot.
<penguincentral> yeah
<NightBird> ok... it's saying "bcmwl5a: driver installed.\n\tdevice present (alternative driver: bcm43xx)"  I've already blacklisted the alternative driver(doesn't work.  won't let me do a wireless scan, and I can't connect to the network even when I tell it the data it needs)
<nosrednaekim> joules: maybe you have to set a window specific setting
<penguincentral> Xero: you message me
<joules> nosrednaekim: yeah... i guess i wonder where tho
<nosrednaekim> joules: well, in compiz settings manager
<NightBird> n/m, it appears to be back now
<nosrednaekim> but how I don't know;)
<joules> nosrednaekim:  its pretty weird it happens with firefox thunderbird but not amarok or pidgin.. then again it might because pidgin and amarok have software defined size
<joules> nosrednaekim:  oh well ill work on this tomorro wthianks!
<nosrednaekim> joules: I think you can define firefox size in the settings manager
<usser> hello
<usser> did anyone have this i get no borders in openoffice with compiz turned on
<nosrednaekim> hello usser
<nosrednaekim> usser: but borders in everything else?
<usser> nosrednaekim: hows it going
<nosrednaekim> how about a titlebar?
<usser> nosrednaekim: yea
<usser> nosrednaekim: no titlebar in openoffice
<usser> nosrednaekim: all gtk and kde apps have borders except for openoffice
<MTecknology> so compiz was easy to get running - now it's time for my stylus
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: good LUCK ;)
<usser> is there an openoffice channel
* usser gutsy gives me trouble ))
<usser> somebody use kde here?
<Xero> I use QT apps. Close enough?
<nosrednaekim> usser: yup.
<crdlb> usser, try a different decorator
<usser> crdlb: yea im gonna try emerald right now
<usser> nosrednaekim: did u have any trouble with kdmtheme?
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, ya - it sucks to do - I don't foresee this being a Just Works thing anytime
<crdlb> kde-window-decorator has some weird bugs
<nosrednaekim> kdmtheme?
<jscinoz_> in /etc/modules can i specify module options aswell? i need "i8k" to load at boot with the option force=1
<usser> nosrednaekim: you know customized login window )
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: yalp... stylus and wirless.. fun
<nosrednaekim> usser: I dont use it
<usser> nosrednaekim: oh ok
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, wireless always works perfect when I install from the Live CD, never from alternative
<AncientRelic> I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy on my test box, and I can't get desktop effects to work
<contrast83> usser: I forget exactly what I had to do to enable theming of KDM
<contrast83> usser: Did you read what it told you to when you opened kdmtheme?
<MTecknology> time to restart X again ... I might wanna start using irssi soon :)
<penguincentral> Xero: are you getting my pm's?
<contrast83> usser: You're getting this message - "Override files found, so this theming will not have effect. Please see /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian for more information", right?
<Xero> penguincentral, No.
<Xero> penguincentral, you need to identify.
<usser> contrast83: i never opened it from console, i dont change my themes all that often so i ended up overwriting the kubuntu default theme with the one i wanted and it worked
<penguincentral> Xero: great, i have to do it all over again.  Let me try on MSN
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, It's all working... now - since you seem so smart. Do you know any way to do something like this?  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 2"
* usser still no luck with openoffice and borders its the same with emerald too
<contrast83> usser: Oh ok. Well, your custom theme is gonna get overwritten whenever there's an update to kubuntu-default-settings
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, the right click on my stylus is registered as a button 3 click
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: any way to do that? you just put that right on the command line and hit enter :)
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, It won't let me put in a number twice
<nosrednaekim> say again?
<MTecknology> 1 2 2
<usser> contrast83: oh yea i found that one folder kubuntu-default-settings, do u have any reading i could look in to?
<penguincentral> Xero: log into your MSN
<MTecknology> try that command
<usser> contrast83: messed with it made kdm fully unusable
<usser> contrast83: had to purge it
<Xero> I'm logged in.
<Xero> I just added you, too.
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: me try that?no way :)
<nosrednaekim> who knows what it would do to me
<Xero> lol wtf omg haha
<mikubuntu> my system all screwed up since i did sys update today of 80 or so files, screen split, two cursors showing, tec...
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, k... well, the numbers go from 1 to 9... xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9" a number can't be repeated... if I set it to 1 2 3, then the right on my touchpad works, if I set it to 1 3 2, then the right click on my stylus works... it's just b/c the right click from my stylus is registered as a middle click. Since I don't use middle click - it would be nice to bind the right and middle click event to the right click event
<nosrednaekim> oh....hmmm
<contrast83> usser: reading that'll tell you how to properly theme KDM?
<MTecknology> I've searched long hours for the answer and never found it
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: #xorg :)
<nalioth> where have they hidden the startup files for the different desktops? they used to be in /usr/share/xsessions/
<mikubuntu> must be some genius in here that can help me with this prob?  i have heard a couple of others with similar probs today, but their fixes din't work for me
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: try another update... maybe its fixed by now
<MTecknology> When is vmware server going to be available in the repos?
<AmyRose> MTecknology: I don't know but I prefer VirtualBox over VMware Server
<MTecknology> AmyRose, I'm not the biggest fan - but it's integrated into our work place too much already
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: as soon as gutsy is stable, they'll add it to the commercail repo
<MTecknology> I'm to blame for that - we have a lot of windows systems involved
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, I can wait then :)
<StarScream> hey guys, is anyone here running the gutsy ppc port ?
<nosrednaekim> bye all! its getting late..
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, thanks :)
<StarScream> just wanna know if the beta is bootable on PPC
<nosrednaekim> yalp...no problem
<jscinoz_> in /etc/modules can i specify module options aswell? i need "i8k" to load at boot with the option force=1
<RAOF> Yes
<StarScream> jscinoz_: can you add it to /etc/modules ?
<mikubuntu> ya, tried that; but will try again nosrednaekim
<jscinoz_> Starscream yes, but the module wont load without the parameter force=1
<jscinoz_> starscream, can that param be specified in etc modules?
<RAOF> jscinoz_: Yes.
<jscinoz_> so the line "i8k force=1" is sufficient?
<RAOF> Yes, should be.
<jscinoz_> Is the program Camorama ever going to be updated to support V4L2
<|neon|> have a question about gutsy and crossover , after installing crossover i do  not get any menus have anyone try crossover on gutsy and if so did it work, thx
<pavan> i am stuck with gutsy install.. can someone here help??
<|neon|> pavan: what do you mean by stuck? what exactly is happening
<pavan> i was able to get to the liveCD env using the Safe graphical env.. now i am installing it with ubiquity.. i was able to do everything like partition and stuff..
<pavan> it then suggested i am ready for install.. then i click install..
<pavan> all i am seeing is a dialog with "Installing system".. with the progress bar @ 8%.. stuck.. and the message below says "scanning disks".. but i see not disk activity..
<pavan> neon - did you get what i was saying??
<|neon|> pavan: yes
<usser> pavan: do u have access to the internet? try alternate install in text mode
<pavan> i am looking @ the processes in my system monitor.. and a process spawned by ubiquity called partman-commit which spawned 35dump process.. which according to sys mon. . cannot be killed..
<|neon|> also you use safe graphics cause you have what type of video card, the reason i askk is becasue my 7600 gt was having issues while my 8800 gts was not go figure
<pavan> i am in safe graph mode already..
<pavan> not sure if i can kill ubiquity
<Jordan_U> pavan, Why not?
<pavan> would it mess with my partitions badly??
<pavan> ok.. i killed it.. let me restart the install
<martalli|mane> I can't seem to get strigi to start working
<martalli|mane> It idles...if I try to start indexing, it stops almost immediately
<mikubuntu> anybody here yet that knows how to fix this split screen issue?
<Marfi> hey hey...i upgraded to gutsy, and my application bar at the top will not open anything else...anyone have any ideas?
<Marfi> when i click it, it won't open anything
<Amaranth> Marfi: rm -rf ~/.config/menus
<Marfi> how do i get to terminal from there?  =)
<Marfi> ok, added the applet to taskbar, and ran it from terminal...didn't happen
<Hobbsee> switch to a VT
<Marfi> Amaranth, now theres nothing. is there an easy way to get the things back there?
<Amaranth> Marfi: Doing what I said should have reset the menu to the system default
<Marfi> Amaranth, all the entries are now gone. let me reboot, and see what happens
<Marfi> didn't work, all of the applications are empty
<Marfi> when i click it, it shows up a small empty rectangle
<Amaranth> Marfi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-menus
<Marfi> *tries it*
<jscinoz_> does gnome-screensaver support pam?
<RAOF>  Yes.
<RAOF> ls /etc/pam.d/
<jscinoz_> RAOF, since /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver states it includes common-auth, if i have my fingerprint reader set up in common-auth and it works with gdm and gksu, should it be working with gnome-screensaver
<RAOF> jscinoz_: Yes, it should.  However, it doesn't from what I've gathered from pwngwin.
<RAOF> jscinoz_: He's working on it, I believe.
<jscinoz_> >_<
<jscinoz_> any ideas about the problem with having a fingerprint reader set up breaking gksu
<jscinoz_> there is a fix, but its not exactly the cleanest of methods
<RAOF> No.  I'd like to have a fingerprint reader, though.  I'll work on it if you send me a lappy with one :)
<extra> Hi.  I upgraded to gutsy and now my graphics are messed up
<extra> dell 1420 (came with feisty), has an intel 965.. I would have thought it would just work, since it's an open driver, but it's reverting to vesa
<extra> I can't find any comparable problem on the forums or google
<os2mac> I am having a problem with my power management software. When ever I switch between wall power and battery power I get a black screen with errors that refer to USB bus problems.
<os2mac> Can anyone help?
<extra> os2mac: I would, but that's way over my level
<extra> sounds advanced
<extra> os2mac: do you have stuff plugged into the usb when it happens
<extra> ?
<os2mac> extra: no
<extra> black screen... are there other messages on the screen too? unrelated to USB?
<extra> sounds like X is dieing and it's actually dropping back to the terminal, with all the boot up messages that are still there from start up
<extra> chances are your problem has nothing to do with USB, if I'm right
<extra> sounds like your computer is trying to go into sleep mode when you pull the plug, and linux has some sleep mode problems on some laptops.  Does your battery suck?
<extra> my intel 965 graphics driver isn't loading after upgrading to gutsy.  Defaulting to vesa.  Not sure if it's an xorg.conf issue or something else.  Anyone know what stuff I can uninstall and reinstall to get it back up?  I already tried a reinstall of the 695 drivers in synaptic, to no avail.
<os2mac> extra: that could be... but I am unable to log it. and when I reboot the machine I have difficulty bringing certain applications back online.
<extra> os2mac: like what?
<os2mac> network manager, kwallet
<extra> is network manager broken? or does it come back on sometimes?
<jscinoz_> In what file can i find a list of all alsa models for snd-hda-intel, i've used it before but forgot where it was
<jscinoz_> nevermind  found it
<os2mac> no it always comes back on eventually it just takes a while
<os2mac> Where are the power/ACPI settings?
<Jamesinator> How do I (from a terminal) update from Feisty 7.04 Server to Gutsy 7.10 Server Beta?
<extra> os2mac: preferences --> power management
<os2mac> I am using KDE
<extra> mmm... should be on that kde configuration thingy.. couldn't tell ya
<^Ocean^> okay, Just upgraded yoo gutsby,   My console is getting flooded with [   98.860000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<^Ocean^> [   98.864000]  device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<^Ocean^> what gives ?
<rabbitnightmare> ok I think this is distro unspecific but I would like to format a harddisk to ext3 it is a ntfs volume so I can backup my info
<extra> rabbitnightmare: say again?
<rabbitnightmare> i hooked up a 30 gig hdd and it is ntfs in origin I use another distro and planning on moving to ubuntu I would like to change it to ext3 so I can write to it
<rabbitnightmare> back ups and all
<rabbitnightmare> it is a harddisk that contained win2k sp1 from an old machine i had years ago
<rabbitnightmare> i jus wanna know how to format in linux
<extra> rabbitnightmare: do you need to save anything from the ntfs partition or are you just wanting to format it?
<rabbitnightmare> nah just a full format the computer is long dead
<extra> well, what distro are you using?
<rabbitnightmare> lightning is not good for your computers ;)
<rabbitnightmare> pclinuxos
<extra> that's debian based, right?
<rabbitnightmare> rpm
<extra> ah.. second
<rabbitnightmare> i know spare the flogging i jus want out
<rabbitnightmare> :-P
<rabbitnightmare> i shudda used ubuntu to begin with
<extra> try typing qtparted in a terminal
<rabbitnightmare> nothing appropriate
<extra> hm
<extra> try parted
<rabbitnightmare> same
<rabbitnightmare> it has fdisk
<rabbitnightmare> :-P
<level1> how do I install japanese input support in gutsy?
<^Ocean^> I can only seem too get gnome too run in Failsafe
<extra> it really doesn't have parted?  open up your package manager, search for a "partition editor" or whatever
<rabbitnightmare> ok
<extra> ^Ocean^: what kinda computer?
<^Ocean^> 32bit
<rabbitnightmare> ya this distro is really not good at all it is missing mk2fs as well
<extra> what kinda graphics?
<^Ocean^> nvidia
<rabbitnightmare> u need the non opensource drivers
<extra> Ocean: did you do an upgrade or fresh install?
<^Ocean^> upgraded from Feisty
<extra> ^Ocean^: me too..  mine's going to failsafe too.. sucks
<extra> I can't figure it out
<^Ocean^> reinstalled the pripriatory driver too
<extra> And I've got the gma 965 intel integrated graphics chip.  the graphics system just aint seeing anything but the vesa driver
<rabbitnightmare> apt-get is so useful i went nuts trying to get it to work in this distro apt-get parted worked
<rabbitnightmare> ok i ran parted
<extra> rabbitnightmare: parted is a little confusing
<rabbitnightmare> parted /dev/hdd1
<rabbitnightmare> got that far :P
<extra> type mkpart and see if it dialogues you through everything
<extra> just make sure you choose the right part
<rabbitnightmare> cant have a partition outside disk
<extra> ok, first type print
<extra> then type mkpart
<rabbitnightmare> same
<extra> use the table.. eh?  um, open parted in superuser?
<rabbitnightmare> as root ya
<extra> when does it say that?
<extra> when you type print?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there any easy way to say "Virtualbox always goes on Desktop 4, Centered, On Top ?
<rabbitnightmare> great the disk isnt mounted i dont think
<extra> shouldn't have to be
<DanaG> Orange... Orange... Orange... BLUE?
<rabbitnightmare> ok its mounted now :P sorry
<extra> some partition editors wont allow them to be mounted to edit them
<extra> k, try again
<rabbitnightmare> o i have to umount
<rabbitnightmare> k
<extra> Hi DanaG
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, can one of you try something for me: see if you can install the package "vegastrike-music" via synaptic, it returns an invalid checksum for me.
<extra> jscinoz_: how bout throught apt-get?
<extra> jscinoz_: you're not some rogue dev who planted a virus in that package, are you?
<jscinoz_> no
<DanaG> What?
<jscinoz_> go for it through apt-get
<jscinoz_> its in the official repos.
<jscinoz_> and it returns invalid checksum for me, whether i use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic
<extra> some how I don't believe you, but...
<extra> 60 megs?
<jscinoz_> is tiny.
<extra> jesus, jscinoz_
<jscinoz_> 2mins download
<jscinoz_> adsl2+ ftw
<extra> whats ftw?
<jscinoz_> for the win
<rabbitnightmare> owned
<rabbitnightmare> the best
<extra> I kept thinking "fuck the world"
<jscinoz_> :P
<rabbitnightmare> HAHAHAHA
<rabbitnightmare> wow you can cus in here how nice
<extra> every time I saw it
<jscinoz_> Its never dull in #ubuntu+1 :P
<jscinoz_> well now you know :P
<extra> jscinoz_: I don't make a habit of it
<rabbitnightmare> gawd i love the ubuntu community more and more
<extra> I was quoting, btw
<rabbitnightmare> this could be habbit forming
<jscinoz_> Needs moar *buntu!
<extra> it's frowned upon here
<Tomcat_`> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tomcat_`> ;)
<extra> ma' bad
<rabbitnightmare> people here seem normal and nondramatic and all just my type you helped me out without asking for anything in return
<jscinoz_> argh
<jscinoz_> Maybe its just the iinet mirror of the official repos...
<extra> I did context it with quotations
<rabbitnightmare> as soon as i get this stuff backed up i think i found a home distro
<jscinoz_> sheesh avant-window-navigator loves to crash
<extra> jscinoz_: it's installing now
<jscinoz_> worked for you?
<jscinoz_> i get (excuse lack of pastebin): W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vegastrike-music/vegastrike-music_0.4.3-1_all.deb
<jscinoz_>   Hash Sum mismatch
<rabbitnightmare> hey how nifty it comes with a partition editor
<extra> jscinoz_: yea, it workd
<jscinoz_> hmm
<rabbitnightmare> like of the graphical sort
<jscinoz_> probably just my isp's mirror thats borked
<jscinoz_> the message you get when you start gparted without root is awesome
<jscinoz_> "Since gparted may be a weapon of mass destruction..."
<rabbitnightmare> now why didnt you tell me parted had a front end :-P
<jscinoz_> :P
<extra> hmm, never seen that one
<extra> heh
<rabbitnightmare> wow my disk just made a funny grinding noise
<extra> qtparted
<extra> thought pclinuxos was kde
<rabbitnightmare> thunderstorms are no good for ur hardware
<level1> I can't boot gutsy without fglrx... i tried vesa and ati
<jscinoz_> gparted is the one that comes with ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> it is i have qt packages installed
<extra> oh, then you should have installed qtparted
<level1> fglrx makes me cry, and if I can't fix it i'll just use debian which worked... feisty did not work
<rabbitnightmare> and aptget got the front end for me
<rabbitnightmare> how nice
<jscinoz_> Didn't ATI opensource their 3d-driver recently
<rabbitnightmare> not yet
<jscinoz_> called RadeonHD or something
<jscinoz_> oh
<extra> jscinoz_: yea, but it's not ready
<level1> jscinoz_: they plan to
<rabbitnightmare> they will
<jscinoz_> wish nvidia would o the same
<rabbitnightmare> amd is amazing
<jscinoz_> but the nvidia driver is miles ahead of ati anyways
<rabbitnightmare> and lose all that money from ms for not
<extra> I heard novel is working on it a lot right now
<jscinoz_> or fglrx atleast
<rabbitnightmare> dell is really pushing it
<extra> well, the released the specs, which is all we asked for
<jscinoz_> argh i cant even manually install vegastrike-music from the deb
<level1> anyway, I'm looking for a solution now, something that won't overheat my gpu and prevent me from suspending and hibernating
<rabbitnightmare> does ubuntu come with reiserfs support by default?
<extra> jscinoz_: pull it from ubuntu's servers
<jscinoz_> extra, yep doing that now
<jscinoz_> extra, i prefer to use my ISP's one though, using it doesnt count towards my tiny bandwidth limit of 60gb
<extra> rabbitnightmare: yea
<jscinoz_> Australia fails for internet
<extra> jscinoz_: in the US?
<extra> oh
<rabbitnightmare> reiserfs is still the best filesystem right or am I mistaken?
<jscinoz_> brb
<extra> rabbitnightmare: being that hans reiser has been convicted felony, there's a dark cloud over reiserfs's future
<rabbitnightmare> i know sad day
<rabbitnightmare> :(
<rabbitnightmare> since the beginning i always used reiserfs
<extra> if you have thousands of small files, reiser is good, but ext3 is good enough
<extra> XFS is what we want
<osmosis> how come gutsy didnt turn on compiz by default on my laptop ?
<extra> er, I mean ZFS, maybe
<extra> sun's ff
<extra> fs
<extra> osmosis: upgrade or fresh install? what card?
<osmosis> the only thing I hate about ext3 is I seem to get fsck's at startup.
<osmosis> resier doesnt give me those nasty wait times.
<extra> osmosis: should only be every thirty startups
<rabbitnightmare> reiserfs since the dawn of linux has been the fastest filesystem i have used to date
<osmosis> extra: yah...reiser doesnt do that.
<osmosis> extra: fresh install....dell inspiron 1420...intel card I think.
<Tomcat_`> If you feel adventurous, try XFS ;)
<Tomcat_`> Should be even better.
<rabbitnightmare> idk i jus heard a nasty grinding noise in the platters running a block check
<extra> osmosis: hah.. me too.. exact same problem.. I'm here asking around about it too. no responses yet
<rabbitnightmare> but how stable is xfs?
<osmosis> extra: yah...i mean, its the one that comes with ubuntu. should work..
<osmosis> extra: but atleast im not the only one.
<extra> Tomcat_`: is there an XFS version for linux?
<rabbitnightmare> XFS is a filesystem supported by slackware as fas as I know of
<osmosis> extra: Intel GM956/GL960 IGC
<extra> osmosis: did you upgrade from feisty?
<Tomcat_`> extra: Sure. :o
<osmosis> extra: you look on the forums.
<rabbitnightmare> i member seeing it years back when i first tried linux
<osmosis> extra: nope, fresh install.
<extra> Tomcat_`: isn't that sun's fs? with patents?
<Tomcat_`> rabbitnightmare: Developed by Sun... I dug into the details for a seminar.
<extra> osmosis: shit, good thing I didn't try a fresh install
<rabbitnightmare> nice
<Tomcat_`> No idea about the patents... technologically, it's fantastic. :)
<rabbitnightmare> how stable is XFS
<extra> er, scuse the language
<extra> Tomcat_`: Yea, I heard linus wants it on linux, but there's patent issues with sun
<Tomcat_`> rabbitnightmare: I read it's not the best. I'm sticking with ext3 for its reliability. :)
<osmosis> extra: i tried running the new fresh screen and graphics manager, and it just trashes my video config.
<extra> sun wants to use it as a bonus for solaris users
<osmosis> extra: I install gutsy beta on my MacBook and it worked with compiz by default. :)
<rabbitnightmare> too bad for reiserfs tho so sad
<rabbitnightmare> hope he gets out soon and continues work on it
<osmosis> Tomcat_`: rabbitnightmare:  reiserfs is just as reliable as ext3.
<extra> osmosis: same here.. the graphics manager only sees the vesa driver
<osmosis> extra: yah...is there a fix for that? I just did another fresh reinstall and dont touch that now.
<rabbitnightmare> well time for this rabbit with really big teeth to goto bed its 1 am here lol
<rabbitnightmare> laterz all
<osmosis> ZFS is awesome. Ive use it on netapps, kicks ass. Too bad sun is hogging it.
<extra> osmosis: so it works now that you haven't touched the utility?
<osmosis> extra: not compiz...but my normal video does in the correct res.
<level1> are there any xorg.conf options that I might need to play with to get ati to work? or an alternative to fglrx besides ati?  vesa doesn't seem to work either
<osmosis> extra: you would think dell would have someone on top of these bugs.
<alex_L> Anyone heard this error from a belkin USB wireless key?  SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<osmosis> extra: i think i tried an earlier gutsy, and compiz did work though.
<extra> level1: not sure about gutsy, but the propriety driver need xgl, whereas the open driver defaults to aiglx, iirc
<level1> extra: I'm not sure if you understand... I want to run any driver besides fglrx, but none of them will boot, X just crashes
<extra> osmosis: you'd think dell would be working with ubuntu in the dev process, to insure this doesn't happen from the start
<level1> extra: if I don't have 3d stuff thats just fine
<extra> level1: completely uninstall fglrx, reinstall the open driver, run that Xconfig utility.. ?
<level1> extra: the open driver didn't work from the start, even the liveCD wouldn't boot
<extra> level1: what card are you using?
<level1> mobility radeon X1400
<extra> mm.. that's on the threshold.. don't remember if that one is supported by the open driver
<extra> (like, even 2d)
<RAOF> extra: 2d goes all the way up, I think.
<alex_L> Anyone heard of a usb wireless card locking up a entire system before?
<alex_L> like... no Mouse nor any ctrl alt backspace??
<n4nobit> alex_L: I have seen it. Some of those are poorly built hardware.
<level1> extra: the open driver doesn't even try, it looks on a whitelist of recongized cards, doesn't find my card, and decides not to try
<extra> alex_L: it's possible.. not common though.
<level1> extra: I really just want to tell the driver "fscking try it anyway you little fsck!"
<extra> level1: have you tried the x-config tool? that one that sets up an xorg.conf file for you? (while the open driver is installed and available)
<extra> alex_L: have you googled that dongle for linux/ubuntu?
<alex_L> yeah, I had it running for the last 9 months on ubuntu
<alex_L> but it locks me up now???
<extra> alex_L: now that you upgraded?
<alex_L> err. on a new gutsy install. it worked out of the box
<level1> extra: how do I invoke x-config?
<alex_L> and then stopped working
<extra> alex_L: do you have another ubuntu box to try it on?
<extra> anyone remember the terminal based x config utility?
<osmosis> extra: what to chime in on this too for more votes..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/131646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131646 in xorg "Can't select correct resolution (1280x800) Gutsy Tribe 4" [Undecided,New] 
<level1> extra: are you talking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<extra> osmosis: my res is fine though.. I think...
<extra> maybe not.. looks fine though
<rico> hey guys. anyone encountered a problem wherein pressing Ctrl+alt+F1 gives you distorted video (and makes your system stuck)? 7.10 gutsy with intel video.
<osmosis> extra: even if you run the Screens and Graphics applet ?
<level1> There is either no video hardware installed on this machine (e.g. serial console only), or the "discover" program was   unable to determine which X server is appropriate for the video hardware.  This could be due to incomplete information  in discover's hardware database, or because your video hardware is not supported by the available X servers.
<extra> level1: maybe.. does that one allow you to choose the res and keyboard and all that?
<level1> extra: yeah, that error message is what I get when I run it
<alex_L> yeah its in my lappy as I speak. no locking up. but it doesn't work without drivers (feisty)
<extra> osmosis: yea, I think.. the applet doesn't really do anything at all
<osmosis> extra: chime in on this then.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147519 in ubuntu "GM965/GL960 dell inspiron 1420, gutsy beta compiz doesnt work" [Undecided,New] 
<extra> level1: could  there be something wrong with the hardware? any other distros work fine?
<extra> alex_L: so it locks up another box? not the lappy you're on?
<extra> rico: your compiz working?
<rico> extra: yep. working great.
<rico> :)
<level1> extra: debian is able to run vesa... it was not able to run ati, and I never tried fglrx (would rather die)
<alex_L> Hey RICO try turning a few options off in compiz settings.. um.. can't remember exactly but turn off 'auto refresh rate' and um... 'sync to VBlanc'
<alex_L> yes
<rico> just that suspend doesn't, or switching with ctr+alt+f1, and ctrl+alt+bksp...
<level1> extra: I love vesa so much, I swear to god its the best driver ever
<rico> ooh.. will do.
<alex_L> it doesn't lock up the lapp, but does my desktop
<alex_L> See above RICO
<alex_L> do you get funny colors and stuff?
<level1> extra: the Xorg.0.log says: (EE) No devices detected.
<level1> extra: when I run ati
<extra> level1: pretty stable
<rico> alex: yep. weird disroted blocks of color..
<rico> alex: will try your fix. :)
<level1> extra: stable?
<extra> alex_L: does it work without the driver on the lappy?
<alex_L> it worked for me. I couldn't swap users, turned them off. All good!
<alex_L> nope
<alex_L> iwconfig wlan0 scan turns up nothing
<extra> level1: the vesa driver, stable.. just catching up
<rico> alex_L, nope. crashed my X. ;)
<level1> extra: what does it have to catch up to?  it runs so nicely, its perfec
<rico> still weird blocks color.
<alex_L> oops
<rico> "detect refresh rate" and "sync to vblank" are off.
<extra> alex_L: maybe try installing the drivers on the lappy, see if it's stable? matter of elimination
<alex_L> yeah ok I will. cheers
<osmosis> extra: https://launchpad.net/~inspiron1420
<extra> level1: :) I had to catch up with the messages in the room :)
<level1> okay, somehow vesa started working, not sure how, but now the screen resolution's off and I still can't suspend... god I hate this computer
<MTecknology> this is fun... When I log in to my compiz enabled desktop the panel doesn't appear until I click the mouse but also shows when I'm rotating even if I haven't clicked yet
<extra> level1: is this a fresh install of gutsy?
<level1> yeah, from the livecd
<extra> so you've just been tweaking the system on the ramdisk, to see what'll work?
<level1> extra: what do you mean? its an installed version
<extra> ah, thought you meant you were running /from/ the cd
<level1> extra: no, installed from the livecd
<extra> so, even from the livecd, the ati driver didn't start up?
<MTecknology> How can I make it so not every folder under Places is listed?
<MTecknology> I like some of them - but I rarely use most
<extra> MTecknology: can't find it.. probably some way through that gnome registry thing.. sounds like a job for google.. look for: gnome tweak ui
<extra> or something like that
<extra> gnome configuration manager, I think the registry thing is called
<nurettin> hello i have got dns server problem in resolv.conf  i am editing resolv.conf, when i restarted take old value.
<extra> nurettin: how are you editing it?
<nurettin> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<extra> so, it's wiped when you restart the system?
<nurettin> yes
<Daemonik> How would one go about using this cursor theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Neutral+Plus?content=48837 with Xubuntu?
<MTecknology> extra, it's gconf-editor... now I need to figure out where that is :S
<nurettin> extra: when restarted taken 192.168.1.1 but i want 127.0.0.1
<MTecknology> i mean where the settings i want are at in there
<extra> MTecknology: I never use that thing :/
<MTecknology> extra, I can't seem to find them in there - maybe in a week or so - after i get some sleep
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> ttyal - nap time
<extra> nurettin: you want to use 127.0.0.1 as the nameserver?
<extra> or resolve a name to 127.0.0.1 ?
<compwiz18> I'm trying to setup bluetooth in gnome and the bluetooth applet in the sys tray sees my phone, but when I press Connect it dies with the message "Check if the service is available."  Any suggestions?
<Xemanth^> i upgraded and now now kdm package failed to install :D
<Xemanth^> kubuntu gutsy
<extra> nurettin: is network-manager running?
<Xemanth^> is it normal that on beta stage this kinds of stuff happens
<extra> Xemanth^: fun :)
<extra> compwiz18: what does 'hciconfig up' tell you?
<extra> (when ran in a terminal)
<compwiz18> hci0:   Type: USB
<compwiz18>         BD Address: 11:11:11:11:11:11 ACL MTU: 672:3 SCO MTU: 48:1
<compwiz18>         UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN
<compwiz18>         RX bytes:10649858 acl:20 sco:208788 events:70 errors:0
<compwiz18>         TX bytes:884 acl:22 sco:0 commands:36 errors:0
<compwiz18> (sorry for not using the pastebin :()
* extra doesn't care
<compwiz18> I know it works cause it works on my other gutsy laptop perfectly
<nurettin> extra: what is network-manager _?
<nurettin> extra: how can i control this ?
<extra> 'apropos bluetooth' is showing me a bunch of deamons. i'd type that, then check running processes for those deamons.. ensure one of them is running.. I don't know anything about bluetooth though
<nurettin> extra: nm-applet 0.6.5 running
<compwiz18> I don't know anything about bluetooth either, which is my problem... :)
<extra> nurettin: it autoconfigs all network stuff.  Not very good imo, if you need to do advanced stuff.  there's probably an alternative to resolv.conf though.. what are you trying to do?
<nurettin> i want use my dns server.
<compwiz18> nurettin: try finding the dhcpd conf file and add the prepend nameservers line  I think it's somewhere in /etc/...
<compwiz18> %sudo vim /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<extra> compwiz18: where do you find the bt applet?
<compwiz18> extra, when I plug in my dongle it pops up in the systray
<compwiz18> Bluetooth Applet 0.14
<nurettin> compwiz18: #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<nurettin> am i delete # ?
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> iirc
<compwiz18> speaking of which I need to setup my dns server too
<compwiz18> after bt works
<nurettin> compwiz18: i am restarting my computer
<nurettin> okay ?
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> I think if you run dhclient that would do it too
<extra> yea, just type dhclient
<extra> compwiz18: yea, I see it now.. it's in preferences.. gonna try linking my phone up
<compwiz18> whats really annoying though is that I click connect, the phone vibrates, and the "would you like to bond" message pops up for like 1/2 a second then goes away
<compwiz18> so I can _see_ it but it won't connect
<compwiz18> btw extra you may have to install gnome-vfs-obexftp
<compwiz18> its in universe, but its required, but its not a depend...
<compwiz18> theres a bug report for that...
<extra> hmm.. installed that package.. still don't see the phone
<extra> it's a samsung blackjack
<extra> (windows mobile 5.0)
<compwiz18> you have to set it to visible or discoverable or something
<Crozar> please somebody help me
<extra> no
<extra> ;)
<extra> compwiz18: do you discover from your phone or from the computer?
<compwiz18> the phone
<Crozar> its very important , maybe im the most sufficated person in the earth for this matter , i dont want to format and get back to feisty because this problem didnt only occur to me on gusty but happened same thing for edgy
<compwiz18> extra: mine has a button titled "Find me"
<extra> Crozar: what's up?
<extra> compwiz18: my crap is crap
<compwiz18> lol :D
<compwiz18> mine works on the old lappy but not on the new one
<compwiz18> :S
<compwiz18> Gutsy hates me today I think
<Crozar> extra:  this is an internet problem ( i couldnt connect to any websites ) but [ i can ping stuff ]  but when trying to connect to websites it says connecting then suddenly unable to connect.
<extra> Crozar: so, you can get on irc, but not internet?
<Cebulinux--> guys is it safe to upgrade to gutsy using CD?
<Crozar> extra: i have the study of my network ( i went through network tools i did all the wizard and copied it to a .txt file but i cant go to !pastbin site same problem :( so if u can PM me il send u the whole thing theyr
<rabbitnightmare> if i copy all of my music to another harddrive as root will I be able to get to it in another distrobution?
<extra> are you using a proxy? have you altered your proxy settings in firefox?
<Crozar> extra:  i cant beleive im in IRC i left it open while i was doign trace route and netstat and suddenly i see my IRC glowing
<compwiz18> Crozar, can you connect to DNS servers?
<Crozar> extra:  with feisty i havent expirienced any of these proiblems
<Crozar> extra:  good thing i had my Xchat irc =D
<extra> rabbitnightmare: I think you can at least take ownership, using the root account at least, id think
<Crozar> compwiz18: yes i can connect to my router
<rabbitnightmare> ty extra
<compwiz18> Crozar, whats in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<frostburn> how long does it normally take for trackerd to index everything
<Crozar> what do i type in terminal because  u guys put the dir directly i have to type sudo gedit /etc...
<Crozar> or is theyr another way
<Crozar> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<rabbitnightmare> is it possible to chown an entire directory?
<Crozar> compwiz18: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cellojoe> chown -r?
<compwiz18> rabbitnightmare, chown -r bob:bob directory/
<rabbitnightmare> awesome never understood chown for the life of me
<cellojoe> capital r
<cellojoe> chown -R
<rabbitnightmare> ty so much
<compwiz18> Crozar, what does dig google.com give you?
<cellojoe> chown --help for more info
<Crozar> compwiz18: where do i type that
* compwiz18 shoots Bluetooth
<compwiz18> Crozar, open a terminal
<compwiz18> and type in
<compwiz18> dig google.com
<extra> Crozar: do nslookup google.com
<extra> er, or that
<compwiz18> lol
<compwiz18> either way
<extra> mm, dig is better :)
<Crozar> sorry coz i cant go to paste bin :( il pm you extra
<extra> crozar: no need
<extra> do any ip addresses come up?
<Crozar> Server:         192.168.1.1
<Crozar> Address:        192.168.1.1#53
<Crozar> Non-authoritative answer:
<Crozar> Name:   google.com
<Crozar> Address: 64.233.167.99
<Crozar> Name:   google.com
<Crozar> Address: 72.14.207.99
<Crozar> Name:   google.com
<extra> thats good
<Crozar> Address: 64.233.187.99
<extra> yea, you're getting out
<compwiz18> pick one and ping it
<compwiz18> is firefox set up to use a proxy or something?
<extra> sounds like a proxy thing
<cellojoe> not to butt in, but Crozar, can you ping google.com?
<Crozar> compwiz18: i did diggoogle.com something weird came out im afraid to paste it here then i get kicked i dont know if ill be able to come back
<Crozar> i can ping google yes
<Crozar> im in IRC lol
<compwiz18> lol Crozar don't worry about it - the stuff that you pasted above is good enough :)
<Crozar> =D
* cellojoe has yet another 'duhhh' moment
<compwiz18> same results, different commands =D
<extra> in firefox, go to edit --> preferences --> advanced --> connection settings
<extra> check to see if you're using "direct connection" or not
<Crozar> The connection has timed out
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> 
<Crozar> The server at en-us.www.mozilla.com is taking too long to respond.
<Crozar> thats firefox
<cellojoe> it could also be in gnome-network-preferences (i think that's what it is)
<extra> cellojoe: wouldn't that proxy all connections? not just firefox?
<cellojoe> yes
<extra> he's only having firefox problems.. and it's timing out very fast
<cellojoe> but if it's set to an http proxy, you'd only see errors in firefox
<compwiz18> I'm giving up on my bluetooth thing I think
<Crozar> extra:  i think i have an internet problem !
<compwiz18> Crozar, does Synaptic work?
<Crozar> NO! :()
<compwiz18> huh
<compwiz18> ok...
<extra> Crozar: did you check the proxy settings like I said? in firefox?
<compwiz18> what does wget google.com get you?
<cellojoe> i had a similar problem and discovered it was my isp's fault. that could be a possibility
<Crozar> i have no proxy :) i use foxyproxy its disabled
<extra> ok
<Crozar> let me try konqueror thats my last try maybe
<Crozar> WEIRD
<Crozar> working
<compwiz18> lol
<Crozar> whatttttt
<Crozar> and now firefox works
<Crozar> what the hell
<compwiz18> random problem
<cellojoe> lol
<extra> I fixed it!
<extra> :)
<Crozar> what did we do?
<compwiz18> :D
<Crozar> what did we do :(
<extra> hecks if I know :)
<compwiz18> sounds like it just stopped working and then started working again
<compwiz18> :S
<Crozar> extra:  i had feisty but people said with toshiba satelite edgy will work better so i installed it got same problem had to restart more then 10 times trying and trying u know what  only 1 time it worked then all the time same bad problem :( i had then to go back to feisty but im afriad of gusty now if this bug is like the edgy version i dont want to be waiting for the network to be happy for me lo
<cellojoe> can someone tell me that my data is safe if i follow PriceChild's instructions and 'apt-get update|upgrade|dist-upgrade' in a chroot environment?
<Crozar> will work better i mean faster and good for laptop
<Crozar> extra compwiz18 : WAIT A MINUTE!!!!
<alka_trash> I just upgraded to Gutsy and I can say that it looks better than the old feisty
<extra> cellojoe: Never heard of PriceChild, but I wouldn't recommend it ;)
<Crozar> now synaptic doesnt work and firefox
<cellojoe> PriceChild is a mod on the forums, and frequents #ubuntuforums
<cellojoe> alka_trash: "old feisty"? it's not _that_ old :P
<Crozar> only konqurer works but firefox acts weird same problem connecting then it ust doesnt work
<cellojoe> thanks Crozar, now konqueror isn't workin
<extra> cellojoe: why does PriceChild advise doing it in a chrooted environment?
<Crozar> :( what?!
<alka_trash> cellojoe: I'm just being mouthy, but it does look LOOK better
<cellojoe> extra: if you can't get into gutsy normally, do it from a live cd , then chroot
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: no, that's if you break your system, so it wont boot.
<cellojoe> Crozar: now my konqueror isn't workin
<extra> cellojoe: oh, if your install borks?
<cellojoe> s/isn\'t/wasn\t/
<Crozar> cellojoe: my konqueror works and all the others just dont work except pinging things
<cellojoe> extra: yeah
<riotkittie> wow. i've been online for 43 minutes. this may set a record, in terms of my wireless connection's stability under gutsy.
<extra> crozar: have you checked the gnome proxy settings?
<Crozar> extra:  it hink i know something!!! , firefox and synaptic and the rest of ubuntu is connected into a weird method whicsh that file must be fixed but konqurer has its own lib;s maybe and own method thats why it works and irc maybe had an alternative thing that made me in
<riotkittie> i have probably just jinxed myself. <waits for the lag to start>
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: assuming you dont remove your data, or anything else while you chroot in, yes, it's safe.
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: but if you tell rm -rf mydata*, then it will remove it, as always
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: it's like having a root shell with it
<Crozar> extra: how?
<extra> crozar: on kubuntu?
<Crozar> UbuntU
<cellojoe> Hobbsee: so it'd be similar to just doing 'su' in a terminal?
<cellojoe> that is, if you could get into gutsy
<extra> Crozar: System --> Preferences --> Network Proxy
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: or, sudo -s/sudo -i, yes.
<Crozar> its on direct internet connection extra
<cellojoe> so why not just 'sudo -i'?
<Crozar> on advanced configuration i see => localhost , 127.0.0.0/8 , *.local
<extra> Hey, who knows how to do something like: telnet google.com 80
<extra> then something like a GET
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: because if you cant boot your system, and get to a virtual terminal, you cant login, therefore you cant sudo -i.
<extra> ?
<Crozar> extra: its on direction connection , and next tab , on advanced configuration i see => localhost , 127.0.0.0/8 , *.local
<extra> Crozar: that's fine, dont change that
<compwiz18> Crozar, what happens if you do wget google.com in a terminal?
<RAdams> what does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" mean, and why do I see it whenever I install/uninstall/upgrade with apt now?
<cellojoe> extra: this may not be what you're after, but the 'lynx' app does that for me :)
<cellojoe> Hobbsee: ah. thank you.
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: :)
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: it's a last resort - a way that you can access yoru system when everything else has failed.
<Crozar> compwiz18:  nothing happenes
<extra> cellojoe: hah
<Crozar> compwiz18: Resolving google.com... 1.0.0.0
<Crozar> Connecting to google.com|1.0.0.0|:80...
<compwiz18> ok...
<compwiz18> wait
<compwiz18> why does it say google is 1.0.0.0?
<extra> yea, that's no good
<compwiz18> that's the problem
<compwiz18> right there
<extra> hosts file?
<Crozar> loooooooooool :(
<compwiz18> DNS problem
<compwiz18> yeah
<Crozar> and why konquerer works and im in IRC lo
<compwiz18> whats /etc/hosts look like?
<extra> cat /etc/hosts | less
<Crozar> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Crozar> 127.0.1.1 coze-laptop
<Crozar> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Crozar> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Crozar> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Crozar> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Crozar> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Crozar> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Crozar> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<sin1> anyone know what directory the default theme icons are in?
<extra> hmm
<compwiz18> sin1, /usr/share/icons?
<compwiz18> Crozar, do gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<sin1> awn is using the trash icon from mist instead of using the os x theme I nstalled over it.
<cellojoe_> woops.i'd tell you the line that killed irssi, but it'd kill irssi
<Crozar> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<compwiz18> Crozar, change that line to nameserver 208.67.220.220
<cellojoe> opendns ftw
<compwiz18> and add a line below it that says 208.67.222.222
<compwiz18> sorry
<compwiz18> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<sin1> yep, that's it! thankx compwiz!
<compwiz18> (the sad part is I've memorized those.. :S)
<compwiz18> np sin1
<cellojoe> likewise...
<extra> can never remember their first two octets :)
<Crozar> compwiz18: saved
<compwiz18> ok
<cellojoe> now if i could just memorize a google ip
<compwiz18> Crozar, reload firefox
<Crozar> should i refresh or something before testing?
<compwiz18> exit it and open it again
<extra> borked nm-applet?
<compwiz18> then give it another try
<compwiz18> lol there is no such thing as an unborked nm-applet xD
<Crozar> compwiz18: WOoooooooooooooooooOOHooooooooooooooo
<Crozar> compwiz18: WowoWOowowoWOowow ( give me ubuntu Forum site )!!! this bug must be reported for edgy aswel
<compwiz18> it might be a bug with your router
<cellojoe> what's the bug?
<cellojoe> and you'd goto launchpad
<compwiz18> Crozar, is that on a desktop or a laptop?
<Crozar> compwiz18: thanksssssssssss!!!!! forth and south west east and also before north hits the star
<cellojoe> laptop bugs don't count
<Crozar> compwiz18: laptop .
<compwiz18> do you move it around much?
<extra> Crozar: do you have the network-manager applet at the top right of your screen? (or whereever)
<Crozar> yes
<compwiz18> I usually make my resolv.conf immutable to stop things screwing aroudn with it... but if you need to change the addresses then that doesn't help much :S
<Crozar> extra:  u know what , i have it on my top right because i uninstalled windows from my laptop used my 40gb for linux MWhahA..
<Crozar> compwiz18: but it was nameserver 192.168.1.1 thats myr outer what ips was that u gave me?
<compwiz18> Crozar, those are the opendns ips
<cellojoe> compwiz18: how do you make your resolve.conf immutable?
<compwiz18> http://www.opendns.com/
<Crozar> compwiz18: for waht country lo
<compwiz18> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<compwiz18> then
<extra> oh, yea.. that was his routter
<compwiz18> sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<compwiz18> undoes it
<cellojoe> hm
<extra> hmm. maybe someones been messing with the router
<cellojoe> Crozar: in the world of internetz, there are no countries
<nanonyme> why not just make automatic scripts update /etc/resolv.conf properly? :P
<Crozar> k
<compwiz18> yeah I think the router is funky
<cellojoe> Crozar: except china
<compwiz18> lol
<Crozar> =p
<nanonyme> i usually tend to do that
<compwiz18> conicidentally
<Crozar> my router is funky yes
<compwiz18> that's where I am
<cellojoe> well, china and the rest of the world
<compwiz18> :D
<Crozar> compwiz18: actually this is a 6 years old router im buying netgear soon
<compwiz18> opendns doesn't work in china...
<compwiz18> its sad
<extra> what ya doing in china?
<cellojoe> aww, compwiz18 can't view google.com/search?q=freedom w/o getting arrested?
<Crozar> compwiz18: i nearly lost hope 2 days ago i thought of making feisty all my life with laptop and use gusty and hardy for PC
<compwiz18> lol
<cellojoe> that last comment may not have been PC, sry guys
<compwiz18> I've got foxyproxy and tor set up so that I can get around
<cellojoe> !wtf celloje
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf celloje - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> compwiz18: how come konqurer works? it has a new mathod of going through tunnel bypassing linux walls?
<compwiz18> Crozar, I have no idea why it works...
<extra> compwiz18: will his nm mess up his resolv.conf again?
<compwiz18> extra, probably next time he runs dhclient...
<Crozar> extra:  whats NM? so ?>?
<compwiz18> however
<Crozar> compwiz18: whats that? what do u mean
<Crozar> il try restarting and see if it works
<compwiz18> don't worry about it, let's see if we can fix it
<compwiz18> DONT do that yet
<extra> he could set up manual settings in nm
<Crozar> k
<compwiz18> can you
<Crozar> phew...
<compwiz18> ?
<compwiz18> I got rid of nm
<extra> that's what I used to do
<Crozar> il stay yes
<riotkittie> 61 minutes. :o  what happened? why is my wireless suddenly not a flaming death trap?
<compwiz18> first thing I did this morning after installing gutsy
<compwiz18> :S
<Crozar> compwiz18: so i dont restart? lets wait?
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> if you restart
<compwiz18> you'll lose all the settings we just got working
<compwiz18> I think
<cellojoe> Crozar: you could use the chattr +i to keep your resolv.conf from changing
<Crozar> compwiz18: u just gave me dns
<Crozar> compwiz18: it was to type it here right gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<riotkittie> i should remove nm but i've grown quite fond of watching it freeze. :D
<extra> yea, nm sucks.. but the manual config works if he never changes ip
<compwiz18> Crozar, but when you reconnect to the network, it will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<compwiz18> well
<cellojoe> anyone tried wicd?
<compwiz18> heh
<Crozar> compwiz18: btw im not using roaming mode im using dhcp
<compwiz18> I'm the creator of wicd :P
<extra> i heard wicd was good.. never tried it
<riotkittie> i was going to try wicd. i actually meant to install it earlier.
<extra> compwiz18+
<Crozar> compwiz18: sorry im using roaming mode
<riotkittie> but i got wrapped up in important things. like eating cake. and lobbing profanities at my wireless adapter.
<cellojoe> i tried it, but it messed up my connections
<Crozar> in network settings in DNS i see the ips u gave me ils ave them in a note pad
<compwiz18> riotkittie, what wireless adapter do you have?
<compwiz18> Crozar, save them somewhere else
<riotkittie> compwiz18: it's a dlink dwl g122
<compwiz18> then if you reboot and it doesn't work, you can pop them back in and connect
<compwiz18> riotkittie, I'll stay away from that one then :D
<extra> sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.back
<extra> er.. I mean..
<extra> s/mv/cp
<riotkittie> compwiz18: you probably wouldnt have issues with it. i, on the other hand, am very much the stupid :P
<compwiz18> lol I spend hours setting wireless adapters up :D
<extra> Crozar: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.back
<riotkittie> i've been screwing with this since august 10th. :|
<cellojoe> when i have wireless problems, i use my wrt54g as a client bridge :)
<cellojoe> wireless problems gone
<extra> Crozar: then, when it borks, do a sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<riotkittie> when i have wireless problems, i drink. a lot. :|
<extra> maybe with an -f
<cellojoe> riotkittie: then all problems = gone
<riotkittie> i havent been sober in the last seven weeks :P
<Crozar> extra: what does cp mean and when u typed mv aswell
<extra> cp means copy
<extra> mv means move
<cellojoe> i thought mv was make vino
<extra> sometimes, if you just want to change the name of the file, do a mv
<nanonyme> man cp, man mv :P
<nanonyme> get accustomed to trying man on all commands you don't at first get, it usually explains quite a bit...
<cellojoe> s'a big different if you forget to /ignore joins parts quits
<riotkittie> make vino, drink vino, deplete vino, make vino... ahh, endless loops :|
<nanonyme> \o/
<extra> so, don't do mv.. do cp.. that way you'll always have a resolv.conf and a resolv.conf.back .. just cp from resolv.conf.back to resolv.conf whenever it borks
<Crozar> extra:  my synaptic update got me a msg Not all updates can be installed  - run a partial upgrade , to install as many updates as possible
<Crozar> extra:  ok i have nochoice just to pres spartial =p
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> time to see if digital camera works
<cellojoe> Crozar: mine did that too
<nanonyme> then again, if you use /etc/network/interfaces to set up dns, /etc/resolv.conf should be set up properly
<extra> it happens
<cellojoe> and then the new window just hangs
<compwiz18> sometimes running the update multiple times solves the problem
<Crozar> compwiz18: could i restart?
<compwiz18> yeah
<extra> nanonyme: what do you do in interfaces?
<compwiz18> as long as you have those addresses somewhere else
<extra> Crozar: did you back up your resolv.conf?
<Crozar> compwiz18: when i had feisty i installed compiz fusion manually 0.6 then now im updated to gusty but my compiz acts weird what should i do ? should i have removed it before?
<compwiz18> I dunno
<Crozar> extra:  you told me to type sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.back
<cellojoe> has wicd made it to the repos?
<Crozar>  mv /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<RAOF> Crozar: Remove your existing compiz, remove the repository it came from, and reinstall compiz.
<compwiz18> I am the lucky owner of an ATI card, which despises compiz to no end
<RAOF> cellojoe: No, and it's not going to, for Gutsy, at least.
<extra> Crozar: not exactly
<compwiz18> cellojoe, nope its not in the repos
<Crozar> so i must go and copy both files?
<cellojoe> awww
<Crozar> extra:  manually?
<compwiz18> theres a deb tho
<cellojoe> Crozar: we could make you a snazzy script to do it for you...
<cellojoe> debs are nice
<Crozar> RAOF: removing compiz how by typing apt-get autoremove compiz
<cellojoe> you could put the deb in a repo so that users could add your repo to their sources.list
<RAOF> Crozar: Removing compiz by running "sudo aptitude purge ~ncompiz ~nlibdecoration"
<riotkittie> haha. sometimes, i realize just how fortunate people are to have the ubuntu community.
<Crozar> cellojoe: what u mean
<compwiz18> it is in a repo : http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<cellojoe> Crozar: it'd be easy to make a script that would do those commands for you
<Crozar> cellojoe: you guys did scripts?!!!
<extra> Crozar: just make a copy of resolv.conf and paste in on your desktop.. if  things bork, copy those addresses back in there
<cellojoe> so you could just run/double click it, and it would copy your resolve.conf.back to resolv.conf
<Crozar> cellojoe: you mean u click them like icons and then just typing dir?
<RAOF> Crozar: That will remove all the packages that match *compiz* and *libdecoration*
<rothchild> Hi there, my compiz was working really well until last week and now when I hold the cursor over an icon (or anything else that shows additional info) it is
<cellojoe> Crozar: i mean like just clicking an icon on the desktop and entering your p/w
<rothchild> all blacked out
<riotkittie> rothchild: try changing your theme?
<cellojoe> whoa.... what's katapult?
<compwiz18> app launcher
<compwiz18> supposedly its pretty cool
<Crozar> nice!! cellojoe
<rothchild> this happens on both my i810 laptop and nvdia desktop both on different themes
<Crozar> how is that
<extra> test, who can tell Crozar how to make an executable .sh on his desktop, just by using the terminal...
<extra> using cat
<cellojoe>  ooo ooo ooo pick me!
<nanonyme> lol
<extra> the floor is open
<Crozar> extra im in the  /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolveconf folder i cant see a resolv.conf.back
<cellojoe> damn, i always get suckered into these things
<nanonyme> that's a simple task, i'd just want to know why :P
<rothchild> riotkittie just tried it seems to have worked, thank you! What's that all about then?
<nanonyme> why can't he use a text editor like all sensible people?
<cellojoe> line1: #/bin/bash
<cellojoe> next?
<compwiz18> sensible people use vim :P
<cellojoe> surely i jest
<riotkittie> rothchild: i have no clue. i just remember having seen someone mentioning your issue in a thread and someone else suggestion a theme change.
<extra> heheh
<nanonyme> cellojoe, sensible people use a text editor
<nanonyme> i think nano would be the simplest one
<compwiz18> gedit is good to but nano is good for the terminal
<nanonyme> but yes, ed and vi are very very likely to exist
<cellojoe> simplest? gedit
<cellojoe> best? VI!
<riotkittie> vi makes me cri :|
<compwiz18> best is vim
<Crozar> extra: i copied both files
<nanonyme> riotkittie, tried ed?
<cellojoe> vi and vi knockoffs
<nanonyme> compared to ed, vi is bloat ;)
<riotkittie> no. i am fail and fragile, and cling to pico like a frat boy clings to his last beer
<riotkittie> errr nano
<nanonyme> heh, i think pico was re-licensed
<rothchild> interestingly though compiz won't use my metacity window borders?
<extra> Crozar: which files?
<Crozar> extra compwiz18 : thanks alot for fixing the internet , you think this bug must be posted for ubuntu~team?
<nanonyme> rothchild, why should it?
<Crozar> extra: resolv.conf and its backup
<riotkittie> i cant believe my wireless hasnt died once in the last 80 minutes. the mind, it boggles.
<cellojoe> is it really this easy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39239/
<Crozar> compwiz18: aaaaa :(:( :( doesnt work again sameproblem my resolv.conf is back to nameserver 192.168.1.1
<extra> Crozar: ok, where did you copy them to?
<Trewas> Crozar: sounds like bug 81057
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81057 in ubuntu "DNS Resolves everything to 1.0.0.0 intermittently on some ADSL Routers" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81057
<compwiz18> Crozar, that will happen occasionally...
<cellojoe> Crozar: there's your shnazzy script
<Crozar> compwiz18: feisty didnt have that problem
<compwiz18> I dunno
<rothchild> because in gnome gl desktop settings I have the 'use metacity themes' option ticked 'cept it doesn't
<Crozar> extra:  should i type th is  sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.back or this sudo  mv /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf  to have my dns updated
<extra> Crozar: cp
<cellojoe> Crozar: my script will copy your backup to your not-backup
<extra> the backup file should have in it the DNS servers that compwiz18 gave you.. because the regular resolv.conf will get wiped occasionally
<extra> oh, cellojoe made you a script
<Crozar> Trewas: that bug wasnt in ubuntu feisty it was working great and i think feisty wasnt concerned with that kind of problem it had a method or i think it had no conflicts , but for edgy it had same problem and now also in gusty same problem its like gusty's approuch is from edgy but not from feisty
<cellojoe> extra: i did. i did.
<Crozar> extra: i think il need to copy a script for the desktop to double click :( but this is scary.
<extra> Crozar: do cd ~/Desktop; gedit DNS_Fix.sh
<Crozar> extra:  how to lock/stop changing of resolv.conf)
<Amaranth> rothchild: You should not use gnome-compiz-preferences
<cellojoe> extra: now i'm gonna figure out how to do something like $echo nameserver 208.67.222.222 \n nameserver 208.67.220.220 > /etc/resolv.conf
<Crozar> extra:  what do i type in that file
<rothchild> oh ok, where is the relevant option in ccsm or is there a .conf file?
<extra> then paste in to gedit the text from pastebin, that cellojoe posted
<Amaranth> rothchild: for that particular option you have to use gconf-editor
<extra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39239/
<extra> from therre
<extra> there
<Amaranth> rothchild: I would reset your compiz and gtk-window-decorator settings back to default though
<extra> then save it
<rothchild> ok thanks, I'm new to gnome as I've been on kde for some time so I'm still finding my way around a bit
<Crozar> extra:  id id
<extra> however, insure that you have a file called resolv.conf.back in your /etc directory that has the correct opendns addresses that compwiz18 gave you.. that way that script will always replace the real resolv.conf with the right addresses
<Crozar> extra:  i have the file in desktop but i cant double click it
<Crozar> extra:  yes i checked it has
<cellojoe> chmod _x
<extra> oh yea... hmm.. gksudo?
<extra> it's an admin command
<extra> needs password
<Crozar> extra: when i double click it just opens the .txt from inside
<cellojoe> Crozar: sudo chmod +x DNS_Fix.sh
<Crozar> cellojoe: where do i type that
<cellojoe> in a terminal
<cellojoe> oorrrr
<extra> cellojoe: theres no sudo in that script
<cellojoe> right click the file, properties
<cellojoe> extra: yeah... sudo ./DNS_Fix.sh
<cellojoe> Crozar: in the file properties, goto Permissions
<cellojoe> Crozar: make the file executable (it's a check box toward the bottom)
<Crozar> cellojoe: its checked
<cellojoe> extra: oooooh. if you're just clicking it... yeaaah
<cellojoe> needs a sudo eh
<Crozar> cellojoe: its on read only both
<Crozar> cellojoe: only first is on read and write
<cellojoe> Crozar: edit the file and add    sudo    at the beginning of line 32
<cellojoe> er, line 2
<Crozar> cellojoe: i think open with must be in terminal
<cellojoe> if you do it in a terminal, then just cd /to/the/right/folder and sudo ./DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> gksudo
<Crozar> cellojoe: i cant edit it
<cellojoe> where'd you save it? you don't have the right permissions
<extra> he used sudo gedit
<cellojoe> oooh
<extra> so, sudo gedit ./DNS_blah bhal
<cellojoe> yeah
<extra> add a gksudo to the beginning of the cp line
<cellojoe> gksudo? or just sudo?
<extra> gk.. brings up a pretty password dialogue when he clicks it
<cellojoe> i think you could also change #/bin/bash to something that root uses, like /bin/root?
<extra> nah
<extra> don't think it's necessary
<extra> Crozar: got gedit up in write mode yet?
<Crozar> extra:  whats this im on headache peope giving me hard things
<cellofellow> I think my install, from the Gutsy beta LiveCD, as frozen.
<Crozar> extra: i deleted the desktop script lo
<extra> cd ~/Desktop; sudo gedit ./DNS_Fix.sh
<cellofellow> has rather than as :)
<Crozar> extra:  ic an type things in it now
<cellofellow> It formatted the partitions, and then it's just sitting there.
<Crozar> extra: do i type #/bin/bash
<Crozar> cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<extra> that's fine, do the above command and it'll create a new .sh.. then paste in. yea, add a "gksudo" to the beginning of the second line
<cellofellow> Crozar: the shebang on shell scripts is #!/bin/bash
<Crozar> cellofellow: whast shebang :(
<cellojoe> cellofellow: what's the @
<cellojoe> er, !
<extra> lets the shell know it's a shell script
<extra> basically
<Crozar> extra:  do it ype #/bin/bash
<Crozar> cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<Crozar> or #!/bin/bash
<Crozar> cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<cellofellow> I'm not sure what the ! does, but it's there for a reason. I think ! means "use this program" and the # means the program ignores it.
<cellojoe> oh, i just did #/bin bash w/o the !
<cellojoe> oh
<extra> #!/bin/bash
<Tommy> Hello, i just installed gutsy beta and did not install a boot loader. Can someone post their gutsy menu.lst entry so i can copy it please?
<cellofellow> or #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/dash or such.
<extra> cellojoe: worked for me with out the !
<extra> Crozar: then
<Crozar> extra:  then i see a lock file oontop of the file should i now type sudo chmod +x DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> gksudo cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<cellofellow> so, is there anything I can do since Ubiquity has hung? It just keeps on doing it.
<extra> no.. type sudo chown <yourname>:<yourname> DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> yourname being your username
<cellofellow> chown yourname:yourgroup rather.
<extra> true
<extra> my group is the same as my name
<cellojoe> don't worry guys, i'm working on a new script. ver 1.5
<Crozar> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<cellofellow> mine too, but it /can/ be different.
<extra> cellofellow: I'm just a glorified newb here.. cut me some slack
<Crozar> extra: invalid group
<extra> heheh
* cellofellow wonders why the installer froze. Any ideas?
<extra> cellofellow: uuhuhh
<Crozar> extra: chown: cannot access `DNS_Fix.sh': No such file or directory
<extra> Crozar: try leaving out the group field
<extra> put a ./ before it
<cellojoe> the answer: #! /bin/sh -
<cellojoe> Crozar: ignore my last
<cellofellow> My hardware is relatively standard. AMD Turion X2, IDE hard drive, nVidia GeForce 6100 graphics.
<Crozar> doesnt work
<Crozar> id id #!
<Crozar> lo
<cellofellow> Heck, even the RealTek wireless works with the LiveCD.
<extra> Crozar: do rm ./DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> er, do sudo rm ./DNS_Fix.sh
* cellofellow should have downloaded the Alt CD he guesses.
<Crozar> no such file
<cellofellow> Debian Installer seems to work a little better than Ubiquity.
<extra> Crozar: try my second line there
<Crozar> extra: why cant i do a script i think im doing somehting wrong or not keeping up with the exact instuructions
<symtab> hello
<Crozar> #/bin/bash
<Crozar> cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<compwiz18> hello symtab
<symtab> anyone having problems with restart in gutsy?
<Crozar> extra: should i have #!/bin/bash
<symtab> since the upgrade my box freezes when i try to restart my computer
<symtab> from gnome
<extra> Crozar: we'll get it right.. we want to delete that file and start over
<symtab> not from the console
<cellofellow> Crozar: very first line has the be the shebang, and then you put the rest of the script. After that, save it, make it executable, and run it normally.
<extra> Crozar: cellojoe is making you the right script right now
* cellofellow thinks Cellos are a little to popular in this channel.
<Crozar> cellofellow: whats the line
<extra> heh
<cellojoe> cellofellow: :D
<Crozar> shell scripts is #!/bin/bash
<Tommy> Hello, i just installed gutsy beta and did not install a boot loader. Can someone post their gutsy menu.lst entry so i can copy it please?
<cellofellow> Crozar: 'pends on whether you are using BASH or SH.
<Crozar> cellofellow: im on ubuntu gusty lool :(
<cellojoe> whooooaaaa
<Crozar> im laughing with crying tears of hopelessness
<cellofellow> Crozar: they've (slightly) different syntaxs and SH is faster than BASH. Oh, and both are included.
<cellojoe> anyone using konqueror?
<cellofellow> cellojoe: not since Edgy.
<cellofellow> grumpymole: hey there!
<Crozar> il go for faster
<grumpymole> hey
<extra> Crozar: sudo rm ~/Desktop/DNS*
<extra> Crozar: did the script disappear?
<cellojoe> re konqueror, i just found the link to letter feature. hold down Ctrl and a letter pops up above links. hit the letter, follow the link!
<cellofellow> grumpymole: the Gutsy Beta LiveCD installer keeps freezing on me. Any clue why it might be? It does it right after it says it's formatting the partitions.
<Crozar> yes
<Crozar> deleted it
<extra> Crozar: gedit ~/Desktop/DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> Crozar: #!/bin/bash
<extra> Crozar: gksudo cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<Crozar> cd ~/Desktop; gedit DNS_Fix.sh  ====> in the file type => #/bin/bash
<Crozar> cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf
<Crozar>  === > interminal type => sudo chmod +x DNS_Fix.sh
<extra> paste those last two lines into gedit
<Tommy> Hello, i just installed gutsy beta and did not install a boot loader. Can someone post their gutsy menu.lst entry so i can copy it please?
<extra> Crozar: then save gedit and close it
<extra> Crozar: Did you paste that last line I wrote out? with the gksudo?
<Crozar> gedit means what?
<jmg> what glx should i use for i915?
<compwiz18> gnome edit
<Crozar> you mean text
<cellofellow> Tommy: if GRUB isn't in the MBR, a menu.lst file isn't going to help. If when you boot you get an unhelpful 'grub>' prompt, then you need a menu.lst file. If it just keeps on doing what it normally does, say boot windows, it's not installed.
<Crozar> k
<jmg> is mesa not the right one?
<Crozar> extra: i saved it
<extra> Crozar: ok, now right click it, make it executable
<jmg> cartel@manticore:~$ sudo glxinfo |grep direct
<jmg> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Tommy> cellofellow: i have another distro installed and i didnt want to lose all the tweaks to its grub menu, i just want to add gutsy to my current menu.lst
<jmg> !glx
<jmg> :(
<extra> Crozar: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf.back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmg> :(
<extra> compwiz18: what were those addresses?
<cellofellow> Tommy: shouldn't be too different.
<compwiz18> 208.67.220.220
<compwiz18> 208.67.222.222
<cellofellow> Tommy: but I don't have Gutsy installed yet.
<Crozar> extra:  i made it executable
<Crozar> where should i type this sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf.back
<Tommy> cellofellow: so i can use a ubuntu 7.04 entry as my gutsy entry?
<Crozar> yes its theyr nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Crozar> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<cellofellow> Tommy: should work.
<extra> Crozar: ok, so they're already in there? great.. then you're good to go.
<cellofellow> Tommy: just change filenames, etc.
<Crozar> extra: its been theyr since long time
<extra> Crozar: what does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<Crozar> extra: i wanted to have a script to double clcik and internet works again
<Tommy> cellowfellow: and do you know what exact kernel the new gutsy beta uses,  like 2.6.22-xx ?
<Crozar> 208.....
<Crozar> extra: i want to lock it :(
<RAdams> did the latest upgrade kill compiz-gnome for anyone else?
<Crozar> extra: so i dont have to double click i might be downloading torrents now before i go to uni
<RAdams> looks like an issue related to libwnck18 being removed and replaced by libwnck22...
<cellofellow> Tommy: 2.6.22-12-generic
<extra> Crozar: now you can click on the .sh script, click run, and it'll update it.
<Tommy> great, thanks for the help
<extra> compwiz18: hmm. can he lock it out from nm?
<compwiz18> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Crozar> extra: can it lock on 208.67.222.....
<compwiz18> that locsk it from _everything_
<compwiz18> which is ok
<compwiz18> as long as you don't need to change it..
<Crozar> compwiz18:  :( it changes u said and yes it was working suddenyl it got back to 192.168.1.1
<compwiz18> Crozar, do you take your computer anywhere that has a proxy server?
<cellofellow> is GParted supposed to crash?
<extra> Crozar: did you try that chattr command compwiz18 mentioned?
<Crozar> no direct proxy
<compwiz18> cellofellow, no ;)
<Crozar> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<RAdams> cellofellow: let me guess: you're on gusty live cd and it crashes while scanning after partition changes?
<cellofellow> well, I think I need to wait for Beta 2 or RC to actually get Gutsy installed then.
<cellofellow> RAdams: yup.
<compwiz18> lol
<RAdams> cellofellow: happens here too
<compwiz18> the livecd wouldn't even load for me
<compwiz18> it thought that my ati card could run aiglx...
<compwiz18> it all went downhill from there
<_StefanS_> morning
<extra> I did an upgrade and my intel gma 965 stopped working.. running on vesa now
<cellofellow> I got AIGLX running in the LiveCD here.
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> but not with an ati card :D
<cellofellow> And Compiz, just no rotating cube.
<cellofellow> compwiz18: nope, nvidia.
<slackern> compwiz18: which card do you have?
<compwiz18> ati 200m
<Crozar> compwiz18: i typeed sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf does this mean it will be locked?
<_StefanS_> anyone know if the "no sound" issue on ICH9 has been reported?
<compwiz18> Crozar, that's right
<slackern> compwiz18: ahh i don't have any experience with those im afraid.
<Crozar> compwiz18: il go now for about 6 hours i hope it is =)
<compwiz18> trust me, I've tried
<compwiz18> it only works with xgl
<compwiz18> which is to buggy and slow to be useful
<Crozar> compwiz18: thanks alot for the help
<compwiz18> not that compiz is useful... ;)
<compwiz18> no problem Crozar
<Crozar> extra: same to you extra =)
<compwiz18> I've gotta go
<compwiz18> cya all
<extra> later
<cellofellow> I tried partitioning from DreamLinux. At least GParted didn't crash in there. But for some reason it puts /dev/hda1 as / in mtab, even though it's not even doing anything to the hard drive. Makes partitioning a pain.
<extra> I have to dip out too..
* extra bows out
<RAdams> Does anyone know how to solve the problem where all users disappear from your GDM user list?
<cellofellow> Change the settings in gdmsetup?
<cellofellow> There's a whitelist/blacklist thing in there under Users.
<RAdams> cellofellow: the settings are fine
<Crozar> compwiz18: 1 more question i have compiz since feisty its not weird so should i remove everything even the files in my homefolder , coz i did amanual download install , must i redo all again?
<cellofellow> then I've no idea.
<RAdams> cellofellow: it's set to grab users from /etc/passwd, as is the default way
<Crozar> compwiz18: i mean its weird now lo
<RAdams> it shouldn't just stop working
<RAdams> but this seems the disturbing trend in gusty
<cellofellow> well, I'm going to bed, and hoping that a more stable GParted is in the next Gutsy ISO.
<RAdams> gdm sounds, bluetooth input devices, face browser lists not populating, gparted crashing on the live iso...
<RAdams> :|
<acuster> Hey all, need help getting logs for a bug report. Gutsy stops booting after 4.08 seconds in the second count on boot. Is there a file at that point that has logged what has happend so far?
<g1gaman> gentlemen, i've done upgrade to gutsy beta yesterday by "update-manager" -c -d method. The problem i've get in to is pasted here: http://pastebin.ca/721332 What is the fastest way to get openoffice work again?
<rothchild> what's the command to rebuild the gnome menu? I have a bunch of dead entries I'd like taking out
<g1gaman> rothchild: do you mean alacarte?
<Crozar> compwiz18: i will uninstall compiz and reinstall  , but again thanks for the help and now atleast i think im loving linux more =) you learned me how to script things and let it do things for me .
<rothchild> that's a bit long winded I thought there was a prompt command that I could issue that would do it automagically?
<acuster> what are /var/log/faillog and /var/log/lastlog ?
<rothchild> where is the gconf setting that makes compiz use metacity themes?
<pwuertz> isnt that the default setting?
<rothchild> I just reset compiz using gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<rothchild> but compiz is using emerald rather than metacity
<sonoftheclayr> The distribution upgrade tool just frooze up on me and stopped working. What do I do? Close it and try again or restore the backup I made yesterday?
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> what glx should i use with i915?
<jmg> i get Direct Rendering: No
<rothchild> jmg I think that should be the i810 driver
<rothchild> works for me at least
<jmg> i have the driver, but i dont know what glx to install
<jmg> rothchild: can you glxinfo for me?
<rothchild> sure one moment
<rothchild> do you want the whole lot?
<g1gaman> gentlemen, i've done upgrade to gutsy beta yesterday by "update-manager" -c -d method. The problem i've get in to is pasted here: http://pastebin.ca/721332 What is the fastest way to get openoffice work again?
<rothchild> jmg http://pastebin.com/m310169b0
<kingrayray> hey everybody
<jmg> thankx
<rothchild> hope it helps!
<slackern> g1gaman: not sure but to me it looks like the archives you have downloaded are corrupt, maybe redownloading them could help?
<cellojoe> who wants to tell me how to make my shell script run as root, and ask for a p/w in a generic popup?
<sonoftheclayr> cellojoe: use kdesu
<cellojoe> like the popup you get when you open synaptic or something
<sonoftheclayr> cellojoe: or gksu i think, i don't use gnome
<cellojoe> here's the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39247/
<cellojoe> it work if you do sudo ./script
<cellojoe> but i want it to work from a gui, and ask for a password
<g1gaman> slackern: can you teach me how?
<jmg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kingrayray> cellojoe: gksu or gksudo will work
<kingrayray> (or kdesu if you use kde.)
<slackern> g1gaman: try doing a sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic_2.6.22-12.39_i386.deb ~ ' that will move the possibly broken package to your homefolder for safekeeping, then do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<jmg> I havedo i need to install special aiglx packages?
<slackern> g1gaman: it should redownload that .deb file again then and if it doesn't work we still have a backup of the old one.
<cellojoe> kingrayray: kdesu doesn't work :(
<g1gaman> slackern: than you
<g1gaman> thank you
<cellojoe> i think it's because the redirector '>' is treated as a separate command, and the kdesu doesn't apply to it
<g1gaman> pardon
<slackern> g1gaman: don't say thank you yet, it's isn't working yet :)
<kingrayray> hmm, you could try a script to launch the script maybe, like a script that says kdesu scriptname.sh (not the cleanest way but i dont do a lot of scripting..)
<kingrayray> i'm sure there's a far more efficient method
<rothchild> jmg do you have glx enabled in xorg.conf?
<slackern> g1gaman: it could be that you could try with a 'sudo apt-get -f install' also after the broken .deb file has been redownloaded
<cellojoe> kingrayray: the kdesu ./script works :)
<g1gaman> slackern: let's see.
<kingrayray> cellojoe: cool, i hope that works out :)
<kingrayray> (also let me know if you find a cleaner method, lol)
<cellojoe> kingrayray: heh, i will
<slackern> g1gaman: aye, lets see what happens
<jmg> rothchild: yes
<jmg> rothchild: i must have the wrong lib installed
<jmg> rothchild: i bet if i reinstall it will work
<zenum> hey, i just downloaded kubuntu gutsy beta and every time i boot up from the live cd it seems the dpi is no tproperly recognised and the fonts are HUGE, is there a way to fix this during the bootup stage? or any other way?
<zenum> I think this laptop has an Intel graphics card
<XamDM> hi there
<XamDM> i just updated to gutsy, everythiong works fine, but any shells i try ( ctrl+alt+f1) are only black, no loginshell
<pvandewyngaerde> getty
<XamDM> pvandewyngaerde, what do jou mean exactly ??
<pvandewyngaerde> normally it is configured in /etc/inittab  but i cant find it anymore
<XamDM> pvandewyngaerde, yes i remember a problem after updating from dapper to feity
<XamDM> inittab themes to be gone, lets see whats google tells us about ;), thx for the hint
<pvandewyngaerde> upstart or something ?
<pvandewyngaerde>    /etc/event.d/tty*   - files ??
<XamDM> jep upstart, bur it is able to use inittab, il try to copy it from my other computer ...
<XamDM> tty's are ther
<XamDM> maybe a problem with the nvidia-driver ??
<pvandewyngaerde> the process of the shells are the   (min)getty processes
<XamDM> ps shows them
<XamDM> ps
<XamDM> my child is hitting the keyboard ;)
<XamDM>  4541 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<XamDM>  4542 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<XamDM>  4547 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<XamDM>  4548 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<XamDM>  4549 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<XamDM> 15283 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<XamDM> looks good
<XamDM> ill try without nvidia-modul, thx for the help
<rico> anyone running the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver with the latest gutsy?
<rothchild> rico I'm running i810 is that the one you mean?
<rico> rothchild, nope, i810 and intel are different. :/
<rico> I'm having trouble with -intel, and I tried switching to -i810 but that failed miserably
<rothchild> what's the hardware?
<acuster> hey all, how do we get compiz glory going?
<acuster> also, restricted drivers for my modem talks of sl-modem-*; I'm wanting to use hsfmodem, are those the same?
<rico> acuster, using gutsy?
<acuster> yep
<acuster> finally got a boot
<acuster> but don't have desktop-effects in the menu
<acuster> which surprised me
<rico> just go to system -> prefs -> appearance, and set visual effects to normal/extra/custom
* kingrayray thinks the right click menu on the desktop should say "appearance settings" or something instead of "change desktop background" because you can do more than just change the wallpaper there..
<acuster> merci
<rico> to get "Advanced desktop effects settings" on your menu (which is compiz's configuration tool), you need to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<acuster> :-)
<Crozar> i am back pluck UNI!
<Crozar> i am still worried about my ubuntu lo
<XamDM> pvandewyngaerde, if i remove vga=791 from /boot/grub/menu.lst everything works
<rothchild> how do I get compiz to use metacity as the window decorator
<_dan_> gtk-window-decorater --replace
<acuster> hmm, desktop-effects could not be enabled. :-(
<Crozar> COMPIZ problem help ( i was a feisty user )  i did some twaeks that i did for my xorg.conf file and some other things that made my window panel show ontop of the window but i have updated to gusty . and does gusty have built in compiz? if so i think i did a mistake because i havent uninstalled compiz and emerald before going to gusty and now with gusty when i uninstall compiz i still see the icon ontop. thought of reinstalling it.
<rico> acuster, gutsy?
<acuster> yep
<rico> ran to the same problem and found a fix
<rothchild> thanks dan I got as far as having gtk-window-decorator in the decorator plugin
<acuster> an old radeon card
<rico> but use it on your own risk :P
<rico> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141621
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141621 in compiz "Compiz-fusion fails to start on ubuntu-studio because of XDG_CONFIG_DIR - /usr/bin/compiz: 376: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found" [High,Confirmed] 
<rico> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141621/comments/4
<Crozar> rico: i need help for my bug plz
<ikonia> Crozar whats the problem
<Crozar> how to completely remove compiz-fusion and emerald then do it all over again
<ikonia> Crozar errr thats going to be tough in gusty
<ikonia> Crozar you are using gusty ?
<rico> Crozar, did you install compiz-fusion and emerald from the tuxfamily repositories?
<Crozar> ikonia: i had comiz and emerald when i had feisty but i forgot to uninstall before going to gusty :(
<XamDM> Crozar, apt-get remove "packagename" --purge
<acuster> so the only serious problem the beta had for me is that the UUID in Feisty and in Gutsy for the root partition are different
<acuster> which amazes me.
<Crozar> i installed compiz manually doing the commands ect.. all by terminal manually not from the deb file
<Crozar> it was if im sure 0.6
<rico> sudo aptitude purge ~ncompiz ~nlibdecoration <-- removes compiz and emerald
<ikonia> Crozar you can remove it using the package manager however, it may break other things like gnome in gusty due to depndencies, I'd advise a clean install
<Crozar> what must i do
<rico> (along with other dependents like ubuntu-desktop... which you have to take note of so you can install it again)
<Crozar> reinstalling will help the problem?
<ikonia> Crozar I'd advise a clean gusty install because of how intergrated copmiz/xorg/desktop are
<Crozar> its weird i still feel compiz is beta i see the icon ontop exacltly like feisty i thought gusty will be more legitimate with compiz and makes people see thats its all ubuntu =_)
<Crozar> ikonia:  :(!!! Noooooooo My files
<Crozar> ikonia: ok i will back up then do all again.
<ikonia> Crozar compiz isn't beta and it intergrated in with ubuntu, what more do you want ?
<Crozar> ikonia: but i see the compiz icon above and my window panels doent show ontop of a window
<tich> did everyone have a partial dist-upgrade today?
<ikonia> again - why is that a problem ?
<Crozar> window panel i need to minmize maxmimize
<tich> let me rephrase:  was their a partial dist-upgrade available today?  ...and did anyone do it?
<Crozar> ikonia: ok i will backup and format , must i backup my xorg file coz i did some twaeking for feisty with it
<ikonia> probably best to let gusty sort it
<rico> Crozar, what "compiz icon"?
<rico> like, desktop icons?
<Crozar> rico: ya but on top
<Crozar> rico: on systray
<acuster> rico, thanks for your help. looks like my card's max texture is too small to play and i'd rather have a big desktop than wobbly windows ;-)
<acuster> ciao all
<shiznit> hello
<Crozar> oh man
<shiznit> this is the gutsy channed right?
<Crozar> no body told me to remove compiz before ionstalling gusty even the website
<ikonia> yes it is
<shiznit> word
<shiznit> i like this release
<Crozar> shiznit: lol word looool lol looooooooool
<shiznit> everything just works
<Crozar> shiznit: sentence
<Crozar> not everything
<shiznit> im not getting baited
<tich> many things just work!
<Crozar> paragraph
<Crozar> really
<rico> Crozar, well... gutsy *is* beta
<shiznit> ill let you guys know if i find any bugs
<rico> Crozar, did you install compiz-fusion from trevinho/tuxfamily repositories?
<ikonia> shiznit don't let us know, report them using the book reporting tools
<Crozar> rico: no from fyda's guide
<shiznit> ikonia, you were right about automatix, ok i will
<rothchild> shiznit have you tried plugging in any usb devices?
<shiznit> yes, usb mouse works
<Crozar> does xbox usb controller work with ubuntu?
<shiznit> i can try, i have a proper wired one
<rothchild> how about your pendrive or usb hard drive
<Crozar> shiznit: try if yes we can play mugen online in 2months or play Kaillera with Kawaks on King of Fighters 2007
<rothchild> are you getting automount?
<shiznit> word?
<tich> if someone could tell me if their was a partial dist-upgrade today i would greatly appreciate it.  i have a couple third party repositories and i forgot to shut them off before running the upgrade tool.
<Crozar> rico: i installed it from fyda's guide
<shiznit> im not too big into fighter games, except SFIII third strike
<tich> their is  a chance that i did an upgrade that broke my system and i want to know before shutting it off.
<shiznit> CS:S im by bread and butter
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Crozar> rico: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985 i did the compile method
<Crozar> i see the compiz folder in my homefolder
<ikonia> not a good idea
<shiznit> i noticed it doesnt mount ntfs drives anymore if you hibernated windows, i guess thats to prevent data loss?
<ikonia> as it breaks the package manager dependencies
<rico> Crozar, can you do make uninstall from your source folders?
<Crozar> how is that?
<ikonia> shiznit if you hibernate windows, how can you boot into ubuntu ?
<shiznit> you still see grub
<rico> ikonia, by selecting ubuntu from the grub menu :b
<shiznit> when you boot next
<ikonia> shiznit no, because thats a reboot not hibernation
<Crozar> rico: theyr is no rule for make uninstall compiz
<tich> hello.
<rico> Crozar, it says it doesn't know how to make 'uninstall'?
<shiznit> ikonia, no i was using windows and hibernated, i came back hours later and booted straight to ubutnu, widows was still hibernated
<Crozar> rico: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<ikonia> not all packages will have an uninstall option in the make file
<rico> no rule for target uninstall, i mean?
<rico> okay
<ikonia> shiznit no it isn't
<rico> youre doing this from ~/compiz/compiz?
<ikonia> if you reboot hibernation is lost
<Crozar> rico: ~/compiz
<shiznit> not until you actuall start windows
<shiznit> try it
<rico> try from ~/compiz/compiz
<ikonia> shiznit I disagree
<Crozar> i did type make uninstall compiz/compiz
<Crozar> rico: and doesnt work same thing
<shiznit> well the windows screen said 'resuming" and a nfts3g dev said on the forum said it wont mount hivernated drives, i resumed windows and did a regular restart, and now i see my ntfs partittions
<rico> cd ~/compiz/compiz; make uninstall
<rico> if that doesn't work, sorry i cant help you any more than that :/
<Crozar> rico: -f '/usr/local/include/compiz/scale.h'
<Crozar> rm: cannot remove `/usr/local/include/compiz/scale.h': Permission denied
<Crozar> make[1] : *** [uninstall-compizincludeHEADERS]  Error 1
<Crozar> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/abdulla/compiz/compiz/include
<Crozar> rico:  i have more but didnt paste all
<rico> Crozar, sudo make uninstall
<rico> hehe
<Crozar> rico:  i did sudo autoremove compiz-fusion
<Crozar> rico: thats before!
<rico> *shrug* weird
<Crozar> rico: ok its removeing
<Crozar> rico: what should i do next restart and use gusty's compiz built in?
<rico> I guess, restart X and verify that compiz is uninstalled and doesn't work
<Crozar> rico:  after uninstall i still see the compiz icon which is exactly like the one in feisty
<rico> after that, sudo apt-get install compiz emerald compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager
<Crozar> rico: do i right click quit
<rico> i dont really know what icon is that...
<rico> are you talking about a desktop icon? systray icon? what is it?
<Crozar> rico: its the blue one with a mounse pointer on it
<Crozar> systm tray
<rico> ahh, yeah you can quit it i guess, then logoff and log back on
<rico> and see if it persists
<rico> (it shouldn't)
<Crozar> rico: sudo apt-get install compiz emerald compiz-gniomse and thsese stuff is a short of what i see in fyda's tutorial look here http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<Crozar> brb i will restart X
<shiznit> compiz fusion works really well on intel gfx surprisingly
<rico> Crozar, short of what?
<Crozar> rico: i restarted ( ctrl + alt +backspace )
<Crozar> got an error it says
<rico> well the rest are going to be installed anyway because of dependencies (e.g., libcompizconfig will be installed anyway if you install ccsm)
<rico> Crozar, did you 'make uninstall' from all directories (not just ~/compiz/compiz)?
<Crozar> rico: i did fyda'
<ikonia> I would advise a clean install
<ikonia> so he's running a clean gusty build
<Crozar> rico: what you mean each one i must do
<rico> you also have to uninstall ccsm, fusion-icons, and the rest. actually I'm with ikonia on this one, a clean install is the way to go
<Crozar> rico: but all my life i have been upgrading
<Crozar> i never knew such problem will occur after solving it in feisty
<rico> well there's ~/compiz/compiz, ~/compiz/plugins-extra, ~/compiz/bcop, etc
<Crozar> ok just give me a way to show the window panel
<Crozar> ontop of each window like irc for instance i dont see the maximize minmize and the ornage bar
<shiznit> im running a clean gutsy and its great, when i upgraded my compiz-fusion feisty i had tons of bugs but that could have been automatix
<penguincentral_> !automatix | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ikonia> shiznit compiz wasn't available for fesity, so thats probably why you could problems, coupled aith automatix
<shiznit> yes i found that out after i installed it
* penguincentral_ likes ubotu's trail of thought...
<shiznit> well i had installed compiz-fusion myself
<penguincentral_> don't forget, it's another 18 days left until the final gutsy release comes out...
<shiznit> i had looping popups after boot that would never go away even if i checked "dont show again"
<Crozar> ok i tried to go to system -> prefrencese -> appearance => visual effects when i clicked on them said Failed to execute child process " compiz" ( no such file or directory )
<rico> then you dont have compiz installed
<Crozar> =/
<elkbuntu> you'll probably also find that compiz-fusion and automatix will be unkind to each other too, since compiz-fusion is closely related to the video drivers and require close synchronisation of version, and automatix messes around with video driver versions
<rico> Crozar did you install it (from repository) after removing it?
<Crozar> havent installed it yet
<shiznit> ikonia, i didnt know anything about ubuntu and i some guide said to install automatix becuse it makes it easier so i did, if i had known how easy apt-get is and that it break upgrading i wouldnt have done it
<Crozar> waiting for my command
<tich> presumably i did mess something up... synaptic doesn't get past the gtksu screen
<tich> and outputs this: Error: No such file or directory.
<tich> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<tich> anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> tich the error message is pretty clean "there is no such file"
<tich> ah people on this forum do speak.
<Crozar> rico how to get it back installing
<nanonyme> which forum?
<tich> ikonia, true that is pretty clear. what would the next step be?
<penguincentral_> !pastebin | tich
<ubotu> tich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> tich get the ile
<ikonia> file
<penguincentral_> ...
<Crozar> never mind i will bother formating later
<Crozar> this sucks people must be sensitive before going for an upgrade or soemthing
<tich> how would i undo an upgrade?
<shiznit> lol
<tich> i have already disabled the repository that is causing the problem
<Crozar> is theyr system restore?
<ikonia> tich apt-get update
<tich> right thanks.
<shiznit> can evolution read gmail?
<tich> shiznit, yes
<shiznit> ok ty, ill see if i can get it set up
<tich> if you google evolution and gmail you can find a couple pretty good howtos
<shiznit> should i install any kind of anti-virus on linux?
<XamDM> pvandewyngaerde, i got it fixed the module fbcon was missing
<shiznit> cause in xp i run an army of security programs lol
<rico> Crozar, so is compiz out of your system already? just apt-get install it again
<rico> shrug
<rico> he went out
<rico> heh
<kingrayray> shiznit: if evolution doesn't work for you try Thunderbird, it is really easy to setup gmail with it
<Ng> shiznit: generally no, there aren't anywhere near the number of malicious linux/unix things as there are on windows. some people still choose to scan their email and stuff to make sure they're not passing on windows viruses received from others
<shiznit> yea i would like to do that as well
<ikonia> shiznit you want to do what ?
<shiznit> set up antivirus
<ikonia> sorry I missed part of the conversation
* penguincentral_ doesn't use mail applications, rather gmail in his firefox web browser
<ikonia> shiznit if your machine is behind a router, I wouldn't worry too much
<shiznit> so i hear, but im still in windows mindset
<ikonia> then you need to stop that
<tich> i have forgotten everything i should remember...  where is the source.list again?
<shiznit> ikonia, i would still like anti-virus to make sure i dont pass on anthing
<tich> forget it i will look it up in the forums... sorry about the inane question.
<nurettin> hello do you know free telnet server ?
<ikonia> nurettin in.telnetd is in most unix operatoring system
<ikonia> operating systems
<nurettin> i want to connect to me from outside(internet
<ikonia> nurettin telinet is unwise due to security on the internet, invest a look in ssh
<jhaig> nurettin: For remote logins use ssh
<jhaig> You want to install openssh
<nurettin> i installed
<nurettin> i want test another thing.
<nurettin> i have installed mail server  when send e mail from outside to my mail server cant get
<nurettin> but when send mail from local mail to local mail is running
<nurettin> from sibel@nurettinalp.com to nurettin@nurettinalp.com NOT PROBLEM
<nurettin> but from kidalabama@gmail.com to nurettin@nurettinalp.com PROBLEM
<ikonia> your mail server is not setup correctly
<ikonia> erUSUL define "problem"
<nurettin> yes what is configuration problem ?
<rico> Xteven, you're probably after ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386. :)
<ikonia> nurettin you've not told us what mail server your using, what the setup is or told us the problem other than " a problem"
<Tommy> I just installed gutsy, and i did not install a boot loader. Now i want to add that gutsy to my grub menu.lst but i dont know what the entry should look like. Can someone please post a copy of their grub entry for gutsy?
<rico> Tommy, our grub entries will most likely differ frmo yours
<nurettin> postfix dovecot
<rico> I mean, from what your system should have
<nurettin> ikonia: postfix dovecot
<Tommy> rico: i was afraid of that
<shiznit> yea the desktop iso didnt install grub for me either
<ikonia> nurettin are you running gusty ?
<Tommy> can i still see someones, to get an idea?
<nurettin> yes
<nurettin> gutsy
<ikonia> nurettin and what is the error/problem
<Tommy> shiznit: i didnt install it on purpose
<shiznit> o
<Tommy> the new gutsy beta
<Xteven> rico: thx
<Tommy> anyone got an entry for gutsy beta then?
<nurettin> ikonia: from sibel@nurettinalp.com to nurettin@nurettinalp.com NOT PROBLEM
<nurettin> ikonia: but from kidalabama@gmail.com to nurettin@nurettinalp.com PROBLEM
<ikonia> define "problem"
<ikonia> error ? bouncing ? what ?
<_dan_> tommy see query i was too lazy for pastebin
<nurettin> ikonia: i cant get mail from outside
<ikonia> what error ?
<nurettin> ikonia: i dont know ?
<ikonia> nurettin are you on a static IP ?
<ikonia> may as well get the obvious out of the way first
<nurettin> ikonia:  no i have got dynamic ip
<ikonia> nurettin then don't waste your time setting up a mail server
<stefg> Hi, does anyone have a link for a gutsy netinst.iso ? Browsing through cdmage.ubuntu.com i can't find it...
<Xero> I have succeeded in mounting a password protected SMB share. I now have 500GB+ of music on an 80GB hard disk.
<nurettin> ikonia: why ?
<ikonia> Xero why are you telling us this
<ikonia> <nurettin> ikonia: why ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> nurettin as most mail services won't send mail to dynamic ip addresses
<tich> synaptic won't start from the menu or from a desktop icon but if i input the same info from the launcher into a terminal it starts.  any idea why?
<Xero> I don't know. I like to brag.
<nurettin> ikonia: have you got mail server ? can you send to my mail address nurettin@nurettinalp.com for testing.
<nurettin> ikonia: if your mail server accept to send dynamic ips.
<ikonia> nurettin no sorry, setting up mail service on dynamic ip addresses is pointless and normally only used for spam, so I'm not going to help on this. Mail servers on dynamic ip addresses are a waste of time
<nurettin> ikonia: if will buy static ip
<nurettin> ikonia: i will buy static ip
<ikonia> sorry I'm not willing to discuss it any more as I feel you are wasting my time
<hylje> you know better?
<nurettin> ikonia: very thank you.
<ikonia> hylje ?
<Tommy-> im back, my computer froze. Sorry to anyone who may have replied to me
<Tommy-> `i was asking about a gutsy beta menu.lst entry
<Tommy-> if anyone has one i could borrow
<ikonia> Tommy- copy your fesity one
<Tommy-> ikonia
<ikonia> yes
<Tommy-> typo, sorry. I was going to say that i tried that (and changed the kernel numbers and whatnot) but it didnt work. I was the ubuntu loading logo but it just hangs there forever
<Tommy-> saw the logo*
<ikonia> Tommy- then debug why it didn't work, as copying someone elses won't work
<shiznit> anyone know how to make programs remember their positions after close, im getting tired of dragging firefox to where i want it
<Tommy-> ikonia: i think its all this business of UUID's
<ikonia> Tommy- probably, so copying someone elses isn't going to help
<Tommy-> ikonia: what if instead of writing the UUID i just write root=/dev/hdfx. would that still run?
<ikonia> Tommy- should do
<Tommy-> ikonia: ok. Thanks for all your help :)
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a small problem with gutsy, and i wanted to check it with somebody before i file a buh on launchpad. i have a fresh gutsy installation with latest update. i am using a Sagem 760a usb  wifi adaptor. if i leave the adaptor connected and reboot, mymachine will take 20 minutes to boot. and the mouse will be slow until i am connected. does anybody know of some problem like this?
<Zampaktu> bug
<Zampaktu> the sagem is recognized by gutsy by default
<JimQode> Hello ppl. Has gutsy been released?
<davisc> udev, NetworkManager and Xgl and hammering my machine since I upgraded to Gutsy (udevd in particular). Any suggestions on where to try and track it down?
<jhaig> JimQode: There is a beta release out.
<jhaig> JimQode: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<JimQode> jhaig, thanks. that was what i was looking for :)
<mnk> hi guys i'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy but keep getting:
<mnk> that one of the files is not there
<hussain> Hi anyone can help with some sub hd troubkle shooting? When i plug in an usb harddisk , nothing happens. Doing fdisk -l doesnt show the device i.e. sdc something ???
<mnk> some error like that
<mnk> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2
<Eq|work> hussain : anything in dmesg ?
<hussain> not anything that show erros
<Eq|work> mnk : the file may literally not be there.
<mnk> and sure enough when i wget that file it says file not found
<Eq|work> hussain : what DOES dmesg say when you plug in the device?
<hussain> ill just try
<mnk> yeah Eq|work but how do i upgrade?
<hussain> 2 sek
<rothchild> hussain usb is broken afaikt
<Eq|work> mnk : no idea. it's not final yet, so don't expect things to go perfectly.
<Eq|work> rothchild : usb works fine for me
<mnk> any way of forcing the upgrade?
<rothchild> if you can see it with fdisk -l you can mount it with pmount-hal /dev/sdb*
<Eq|work> rothchild : he said he /couldn't/ see it
<hussain> it says this in dmesg ... http://pastebin.com/m64ac386
<rothchild> usb is not broken but there are problems with automount
<rothchild> sorry I misread
<Eq|work> #
<Eq|work> [  110.840000]  usb 2-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Eq|work> #
<Eq|work> [  110.972000]  scsi 2:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recov
<Eq|work> those would be the problem
<Eq|work> imo
<hussain> I cant see it with fdisk that is the problem
<Eq|work> something about it is very unhappy
<mnk> any way of forcing the upgrade? Eq|work
<elmargol> wich scheduler does gutsy use?
<Eq|work> you can't see it because it's offlining the device
<Eq|work> mnk : no idea.
<mnk> anyone else?
<hussain> Oki so usb hd support is broken atm??
<hussain> irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<hussain> [  287.064000] 
<hussain> Woud that tip make any difference you think?
<hussain> Woul d..
<rothchild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/114777
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114777 in hal "My External hard disk Seagate doeasn't mount automaticly under Fiesty" [Undecided,New] 
<rothchild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/130367
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130367 in ubuntu "auto mount doesn't work for removable devices on Gusty tribe 3" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<DiThi> hi
<DiThi> has anyone have problems with konqueror and kopete with today's upgrade?
<kRush> my taskbar is not visible after login since yesterdays bunch of updates, I have to click where it sits to make it visible. anyone else having this?
<DiThi> kRush: kde or gnome?
<Hobbsee> DiThi: what problems?
<kRush> gnome.
<DiThi> Hobbsee: konqueror doesn't appear, kopete doesn't connect
<DiThi> I click status - online, and nothing
<Hobbsee> savvas: ping
<Hobbsee> DiThi: i know about kopete not connecting - but not why
<DiThi> I tipe konqueror in terminal, nothing, as it were started but nothing appears
<Hobbsee> DiThi: does it happen if you remove networkstatus?
<DiThi> knetworkmanager doesn't work either
<Hobbsee> DiThi: does ps aux | grep konq show anything useful then?
<Hobbsee> DiThi: right, so if knm isnt working, then kopete will usually bork.
<DiThi> oh, I didn't try to kill all instances
<DiThi> there are 10 instances
<Hobbsee> is this from an empty kde session, or a previously saved session?
<Hobbsee> (try killing the instances, and then starting konq)
<DiThi> some from a previous session
<DiThi> killed all, same result
<Hobbsee> WFM.
<Hobbsee> but there's going to be a new upload of konq soon anyway
<DiThi> knetworkmanager does the same as konqueror: nothing
<DiThi> it doesn't even exit
<wers> anyone here using stardict?
<wers> whenever I put my mouse pointer on the definition window, it disappears
<wers> it did not happen to me in feisty
<DiThi> Hobbsee: also kopete appeared to have lose the account settings
<DiThi> but after opening it again, it had the accounts
<DiThi> but doesn't connect
<Hobbsee> DiThi: i'd guess that's due to knm not working.  i suspect if you purged networkstatus (and knm in the process), and then did your network connection via dhclient, it would connect.
<DiThi> Hobbsee: I connected manually with iwconfig and dhclient
<Hobbsee> but networkstatus still exists, and is workign on yoru system
<Hobbsee> although it should do something more useful than stop kopete connecting, i agree.
<Hobbsee> at least, that's where i'd guess the problem is
<shiznit> hello beta people
<delight> anybody else here who experience problems with the applications-menu ? ... i got no entries (neither gnome or kde) in it left since some updates
<kRush> why would disabling avahi-deamon "possibly lead to data loss"?
<DiThi> does anyone have an ipw3945?
<DiThi> I have problems when moving far from the access point, also when suspending
<DiThi> most times I have to restart
<DiThi> has anyone noticed that since the upgrade, when a session starts, a cross appears as if you were selecting a window for snapshot?
<shiznit> yes
<shiznit> it doesnt bother me
<DiThi> what's the cause?
<shiznit> but i would like to know stop the keyring popup for wireless
<delight> anybody else here who experience problems with the applications-menu ? ... i got no entries (neither gnome or kde) in it left since some updates .. is there a command to recreate the applications-menu ?
<DiThi> there is an outdated repository so I can downgrade some packages from before yesterday's update?
<gnomefreak> DiThi: no but if apt-cache show <packagename> shows the older version that you want use sudo apt-get install bleh=versionnumbers
<savvas> Hobbsee: you're doing your monthly round of bug reports? :)
<shiznit> can someone help me with a internet radio stream?
<ikonia> whats the problem
<gnomefreak> DiThi: you can also look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DiThi> gnomefreak: I already do that, and no luck
<ajv> hi all, I am trying to install 7.10 desktop but it seems to hang while importing documents and settings. Any Ideas ?
<gnomefreak> than no you are stuck
<Hobbsee> savvas: nah - i tend to look a bit more often than taht
<shiznit> ikonia, does http://www.dc101.com/cc-common/streaming_new/index.html?refreshed=yes play for you
<kurros> they would still be on archive.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_dave> ajv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563061 is your answer prob
<shiznit> the media player never starts
<ajv> thanks ubuntu_dave, checking it out now
<gnomefreak> kurros: if show diesnt show it than they had cleaned it out with newer upload
<Hobbsee> savvas: gimp data will be fixed soon.
<savvas> Hobbsee: ok thanks for your help, I'll post the output if it's any help
<Hobbsee> savvas: it's OK - we've found the problem
<Hobbsee> (the other guy's output worked, and then i saw my own mirror had it too)
<gnomefreak> DiThi: only other way is to find a .deb from internet somewhere and install it (this is not normally the best idea)
<gnomefreak> DiThi: what is wrong with the updates yesterday?
<savvas> ah, oops
<Hobbsee> DiThi: yeah, we'v'e noticed that - nfi what it is
<DiThi> gnomefreak: that's a nightmare when there are a lot of dependent packages
<gnomefreak> DiThi: i know thats why i said its not best idea but if you tell us what is wrong maybe we can help
<shiznit> for some reason i cant connect to my wireless network if i dont broadcast the ssid
<shiznit> i type everything in correctly but it wont resolve
<gnomefreak> ok bbl time for meeting #1 :(
<savvas> Hobbsee: I forgot to mention I'm using amd64, but I guess that will be out in a day or two as well
<Hobbsee> savvas: gimp-data is arch-any, so ends up building on i386.
<phil> is the 'places' menu supposed to have two entries for 'Desktop'??? (ex. Home Folder, Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Music, Videos, Desktop))
<Hobbsee> so the only ones of you who will have hit that will be !i386 users
<savvas> oh ok
<sonoftheclayr> How safe is it to upgrade to gutsy using the command line?
<savvas> what command line?
<_dan_> worked for me
<nanonyme> worked for me too
<sonoftheclayr> Cool, so that's just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_dan_> yes
<sonoftheclayr> Thank you
<_dan_> u have to modify sources.list manually tho
<savvas> does anyone know a package or application similar to "srs wow effect" in windows for sound improvement?
<sonoftheclayr> I can do that easy, I just have to replace feisty with gutsy
<_dan_> i suggest you upgrade via update-manager, does some add/remove stuff your u
<nanonyme> i think keywords "stable, testing" might work too but it's a bit dangerous since then you might upgrade by accident
<sonoftheclayr> Yes well I had the distribution upgrade tool crash on me before and I spent about 3 hours waiting for my backup to copy over a USB 1 cable
<_dan_> you dont need to backup anything when it crashed
<ajv> ubuntu_dave, thanks that worked like a charm.
<ubuntu_dave> ajv:  nps
<Apex> Are sound events currently broken in Gutsy? (Gnome)
<pwuertz> Apex: it looks like they are finally killing esd
<Apex> I can play test sounds under preferences > sounds, but no sound when activating real time events.
<penguincentral> can anyone tell me how to clear out the list of the last 5 videos watched in totem?
<Apex> Ah ok
<pwuertz> Apex: but Im not sure about that
<ubuntu_dave> penguincentral: places > recent docu' > clear recent
<pwuertz> Apex: its just that i'm getting error messages when running gedit as root.... like "command esd not found"
<penguincentral> thanks ubuntu_dave!
<Apex> pwuertz, Killing meaning switching to pulseaudio?
<pwuertz> Apex: in my opinion you don't need any framework besides alsa
<pwuertz> can anyone confirm this?
<Apex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/129029
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129029 in dell "[Gutsy Tribe-5]  No Sound on Login Screen or during Login" [High,Confirmed] 
<Apex> Looks like it's confirmed
<ikonia> is that dell hardware specific or a certain sound chipset
<ubuntu_dave> sound can be enabled for login/during login
<ubuntu_dave> through settings, i forget where exactly
<ubuntu_dave> it's just not enabled by default
<Apex> Login Window
<Apex> That's works sporadically
<Apex> That*
<ikonia> but is it chipset related or something thats specific to dell hardware config
<pwuertz> Apex: hm... got that bug too... but not a dell system
<Apex> I don't have a Dell either
<pwuertz> however.. this doesn't tell us about the future of "esd"
<Trewas> there is certainly no absolute need for a sound daemon, but many cards only play one sound at the same time without a daemon
<DiThi> Trewas: alsa uses dmix by default if the card doesn't support hardware mixing
<pwuertz> Trewas: yea... the lack of hardware mixing should be fixed by a proper driver implementation
<pwuertz> Trewas: like dmix
<Apex> Well, this will be be a pretty big bug especially new user from Windows who will enjoy those sound events
<pwuertz> although I don't understand why software mixing is not built-in into alsa
<Trewas> dmix is a very long way from "proper" implementation, does not like sounds with different sampling rates and does not work at all if some app uses oss emulation
<DiThi> alsa with dmix works for me very well out of the box
<DiThi> in several computers with different soundcards
<shiznit> how do i take desktop screenshot, sorry about noob question
<DiThi> the problem I have is when I want to use JACK
<pwuertz> dmix is a solution.. but I agree... its far from complete.. there are alot of applications with broken sound
<Apex> DiThi, you are getting boing, click, beep, sounds etc.?
<DiThi> why the hell in ubuntu apps like mplayer doesn't have jack support compiled in???
<DiThi> pwuertz: there are apps with broken alsa support which are not very plugin-firendly
<DiThi> there are also OSS apps that can't use dmix i think
<pwuertz> right
<DiThi> every sound app should have alsa and jack support compiled in
<DiThi> where available
<DiThi> I'm a bit upset with it, I can't use mplayer while I'm using jack
<pwuertz> when people realized that the OSS should be replaced with a new audio driver model... why didn't they just implement proper software mixing right into alsa... I just don't get it
<DiThi> or amarok or xine, but those I got them working with alsa-jack plugin
<DiThi> btw, the alsa-jack plugin IS NOT IN UBUNTU!
<DiThi> i got it from the libasound2 from debian
<pwuertz> DiThi: maybe thats bedause some guys started working on some multimedia ubuntu version
<DiThi> I mean, libasound2-plugins
<Trewas> pwuertz: the official reason is that a proper implementation would require the mixing/sampling rate conversion to be inside the kernel which is a big no-no, so they do those via a library which does not work so reliably
<pwuertz> Trewas: ah, thanks!
<DiThi> pwuertz: I got the package from debian some months ago
<DiThi> and it's still not in ubuntu
<DiThi> well, it's in ubuntu but without jack support
<pwuertz> that must be hard... getting up-to-date packages from debian-stable ;)
<DiThi> if ubuntustudio wants to be useful for sound, packages such libxine, mplayer and libasound-plugins should be compiled with jack support
<DiThi> pwuertz: I'm comparing packages with the same version as ubuntu
<DiThi> jack support is already in the apps sources
<pwuertz> why are you using jack again? real time applications?
<DiThi> pwuertz: yeah, ardour, qsynth, zynaddsubfx
<DiThi> hydrogen, jack-rack, jamin, rosegarden
<DiThi> and sometimes I want to play music
<pwuertz> which doesnt work because jackd highjacks the raw alsa device...
<DiThi> the only way to do it without stopping jack was alsaplayer with jack frontend
<DiThi> until I came with the alsa-jack plugin
<DiThi> jack dosen't play with dmix
<DiThi> also I want to connect the player to other things
<sonoftheclayr> Is gutsy faster than feisty like it was over edgy?
<bibe> hi all. I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon beta from scratch on my laptop. I sent a test email with "echo test |mail -s test <myaccount>" and I can see the /var/mail/<myaccount> mbox, and read it using mutt. When configuring the default Evolution mail account as a "Local delivery" account, I can browse to /var/mail but I see the <myaccount> file (and all other files on my system) as disabled, thus I can't check my mail. Any ideas, please?
<pwuertz> sonoftheclayr: faster in which way?
<sonoftheclayr> pwuertz: In X feisty was just faster than edgy
<gerro> sonoftheclayr: I do recall there were many improvements in edgy over dapper such as boot up sequence and mounting things
<gerro> sonoftheclayr: don't know anything about X adjustments though
<sonoftheclayr> So unlike other operating systems (Windows *cough* *cough*) Ubuntu gets faster
<pwuertz> sonoftheclayr: didn't realize any significant performance differences between edgy/feisty/gutsy
<sonoftheclayr> pwuertz: I did, it was great! Everything loaded a couple of seconds faster
<pwuertz> naa.... they tried to implement a new init system in edgy/feisty (upstart)... but they failed... I think development has stalled
<gerro> so that was never added in?
<gerro> I was wondering about using initg on my system
<gerro> initng I mean sorry
<ikonia> gerro could cause you pain
<ikonia> gerro as all the scripts are aimed at upstart
<pwuertz> gerro: it has been added... but its actually the same system... just with another name
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: failed?  no, it was added in.
<ikonia> pwuertz there are a few differences
<Hobbsee> it's going slowly, but it's still moving.
<bintut> hello all..
<pwuertz> none of the improvements they planned for upstart have been implemented
<penguincentral> !hi | bintut
<ubotu> bintut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<ikonia> Hobbsee so initng will be an official init system at some point
<ikonia> Hobbsee or an official available option I should say
<Hobbsee> ikonia: uh, no.  where did i say that?
<ikonia> Hobbsee perhaps I missunderstood, so it will just be a package in the repo
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i was talking about upstart.
<bintut> how can i create a usb installer for gutsby?
<ikonia> oooh
<gerro> ikonia: upstart and initng are different..
<Hobbsee> initng is already a package in ubuntu, iirc
<ikonia> I thought you where saying initng is moving - slowly
<bintut> i don't have a cd-drive so i have to install ubuntu using a usb flash drive
<Hobbsee> ikonia: no.
<ikonia> my fault, missunderstood a half conversation
<gerro> Hobbsee: where could I read up more on pros/cons of using initng on ubuntu?
<ikonia> gerro the initng has some good info on it
<ikonia> gerro once you understand how it works you can work out the differences it will cause in your ubuntu system
<pwuertz> Hobbsee: right... you got a init system called "upstart"... but its basically the same old init system... you don't have parallel startup... you don't know if a daemon is running or not...
<gerro> Hobbsee: I was looking for fast boot up and hibernating setup for my laptop
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: true - at the moment.  it's being done in stages.
<Hobbsee> gerro: google would be a good start, i suspect.  idont know any closer than that
<ikonia> gerro upstart is pretty handy
<gerro> pwuertz: what do you mean by parallel startup?
<pwuertz> none of the targeted  features were implemented... and it's like a year ago
<pwuertz> they managed to reimplement init ;)
<ikonia> gerro CLFS did a good bit of research work on initng/sysVinit and depinit and the diggerences where not massive
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: you will believe what you wish to believe, i see.
<ikonia> gerro initng was quicker, but less reliable at error handling within the scripts
<panosru> Hi, i installed firefox32 bit but the fonts are too big!
<panosru> not the fonts of the content but the fonts of the browser
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: i'd suggest reading keybuk's blog sometime.
<gerro> I'm just totally confused seeing as most the documentation about setting up initng is related to breezy which is very old news
<pwuertz> gerro: that means you can start the network and sound subsystem at the same time... without having to wait for one process to finish
<ikonia> gerro probably the last time someone implimented initng as a serious option on ubuntu
<gerro> pwuertz: long as I don't end up hearing my network card starting that would be fine
<ikonia> so its the last time the docs got updated
<gerro> but its still a fesible idea right?
<ikonia> gerro possible, yes, worth the effort / support - probably not
<pwuertz> Hobbsee: na... I'm just a little upset about people jumping around "yey, we are having that cool new upstart bootup thingie which is faster and better than anything else"... "no its not, its no different than plain ol init right now"
<ikonia> pwuertz its quite different to sysVinit
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: it is slightly faster, it seems.  but the real speed increases havent come in yet
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: unfortunately, what comes from devland, and what users assume to be the case can be quite different.
<gerro> so.... apt-get install initng and hope my system don't die?
<ikonia> gerro no - its not that simple, or at least shouldn't be
<gerro> tried checking initng ubuntu forum but there only 5 posts and site gives me browser errors :/
<ikonia> gerro I really think you'll find it not worth the effort to change
<gerro> this article sounds good "installing initng won't mess up the old init systems and you can easily go back when initng doesn't suit you or if it doesn't work." http://www.masuran.org/node/84
<ikonia> gerro you need something thats ubuntu specific as ubuntu uses upstart - not sysVinit as most others do
<gerro> yep...
<bintut> is it possible to install ubuntu gutsy through network?
<bintut> just like using the netinst in debian?
<gerro> I tried that once
<gerro> apparently if you use the netinst procedure of debian you can redirect it to install ubuntu at some point
<gerro> I was using the floppy method for netinst debian though
<gerro> I gave up on it though and uses instlux since laptop I was using at time had broken cdrom drive
<DiThi> I'm back
<bintut> gerro: in my case, i don't have a cd-rom drive
<DiThi> without wifi
<gerro> got a 4gb flash drive been working with setting up ubuntu on
<DiThi> damn
<bintut> gerro: i have here a 256mb ram usb flash drive
<gerro> bintut: your best choice is the flash drive approach or instlux if you want to use dapper
<bintut> hhmmm..
<gerro> bintut: try setting up a minimal ubuntu install on that 256mb drive, then just apt-get install the desktop environment of your choice, login manager, and xserver-xorg
<Apex> Nice ,fixed the sound events issue just by installing pulseaudio
<Apex> Very nice
<gerro> Apex: what is pulseaudio?
<DiThi> wow, kopete and konqueror works again
<DiThi> but no wifi =_=
<bintut> gerro: yeah, i'll be doing that.. but, i'm looking for a minimal iso ubuntu image because i'm following this procedure => http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s03.html.en
<bintut> gerro: and all the iso images that i found are greater than 500mb of size
<gerro> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download 7.04 there, I suggest the x86 version
<gerro> hmm 492mb.. you might consider getting a new usb drive, they aren't that costly
<gerro> bintut: a 1gb one would suit all your needs really
<bintut> gerro: actually, i have here a 1gb usb flash drive but it contains personal files.. my last option is to copy the files inside the 1gb usb flash drive to some location and format my usb flash drive
<gerro> bintut: you could try finding an online file server
<bintut> gerro: i have some space here on my laptop
<gerro> bintut: okay well try that then
<gerro> bintut: because I think you have to do some sort of uncompression so it ends up being an even larger file, guide recommended I use 1gb usb drive at least
<bintut> gerro: yeah..
<bintut> yeah..
<bintut> brb
<natsume> hi, just try install gutsy few days ago, but i facing a problem where my application menu bar is not working ?
<natsume> anybody know how to fix it ?
<schnoodles> hello will gutsy have better sata controller support, as the previous ubuntu didnt seem to pick up my sata drive :\
<LjL> schnoodles: different kernel, so maybe. you could try the live cd.
<schnoodles> well 7.04 didnt find my sata drive, so i couldnt install it
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<savvas> schnoodles: motherboard brand and model ?
<natsume> i wonder how to upgrade from tribe5 to beta release ?
<savvas> natsume: alt-F2 and type: update-manager -d
<stefg> natsume: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<natsume> no updates
<savvas> then you already did :)
<natsume> but when i check /etc/issue
<natsume> still development branch
<stefg> which is still true
<savvas> because it's still under development
<natsume> ohhh
<savvas> natsume: /topic
<savvas> :P
<natsume> so that means this bug still not fix ;)
<natsume> my menu application cannot be view
<stefg> natsume: this is why i gave you the !gutsy factoid .-)
<JimQode> hello. is anyone using gutsy beta on virtualbox? X refuses to run with vbox drivers for me
<savvas> natsume: what menu application?
<gerro> JimQode: you compiled virtualbox for gutsy?
<natsume> on top
<natsume> menu on top
<natsume> Applications
<natsume> cannot be open
<JimQode> gerro, no i'm running gutsy inside virtualbox
<natsume> and when i click on logout menu, my pc hung
<savvas> JimQode: #vbox
<gerro> JimQode: oh which OS you using to run vbox?
<JimQode> gerro, ubuntu feisty
<savvas> sadly enough, virtualbox has problems running a lot of operating systems :\
<gerro> natsume: ctrl alt f2 and see if you can login there check ps aux | less and dmesg see if any errors or odd status
<penguincentral> i don't like vbox, and i couldn't get vmware server to install properly
* penguincentral will wait to get an iMac and parallels
<delight> natsume: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/146883
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146883 in gnome-menus "application menu is empty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gerro> penguincentral: iMac + parallels is just dual booting, why not use grub for that?
<penguincentral> gerro: u sure?
<penguincentral> www.parallels.com
<natsume> nothing happen ;)
<stefg> gerro: you're confusing that with bootcamp
<magzilla> Can anyone help me with a problem I've had since I upgraded to the Beta? When X starts I get a blank screen
<LjL> magzilla: a blank *X* screen?
<LjL> not terminal?
<magzilla> LjL: yes
<magzilla> if I press Ctrl Alt F1 I get terminal
<LjL> magzilla: you actually mean just after starting X, or after trying to log in?
<magzilla> just after starting X, I don't see a GUI log in screen
<LjL> magzilla: what happens if you type 'startx' after logging in from terminal?
<magzilla> I just got a fatal server error
<magzilla> Server is already active for display 0
<natsume> ermss
<natsume> not working
<natsume> ha ha ha
<magzilla> Yeah I'd say so
<magzilla> LjL: It also says if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<wers> where in gconf can I change font dpi?
<LjL> magzilla: try again after doing  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop 
<wers> gnome-appearance-properties keeps crashing on me
<magzilla> LjL: Ok, now when I do startx the screen flashed off then back on to a blank black screen
<LjL> magzilla: pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> magzilla: (you can use a browser such as w3m)
<Laibsch> Since switching to gutsy my locales are messed up.  I have set LANG=de_DE.UTF-8, LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 and LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8 in /etc/environment.
<LjL> magzilla: or the 'pastebinit' package, might be easier
<Laibsch> The menus are still in German.  I searched through /etc and the dot-files in ~/ and found nothing that would explain this.
<magzilla> hrm do I need to go into terminal to do that?
<LjL> magzilla: yes, of course
<LjL> magzilla: 1) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<magzilla> Ok got it installed
<LjL> magzilla: 2) cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<LjL> magzilla: give me the URL that is output
<magzilla> http://pastebin.com/f132e047f
<LjL> magzilla: uhm, it does seem to start correctly. try  X :0  and see if you get a *steady* blank screen that doesn't go away
<LjL> actually, make that  sudo X :0 
<magzilla> LjL: I did that command and it does the same thing - blank screen
<LjL> magzilla: ok, is the ubuntu-desktop package installed? ( apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop )
<LjL> or make that kubuntu-desktop if you're using kubuntu
<magzilla> LjL: Yes it says installed: 1.74
<LjL> magzilla: there is 1.75 available, try a  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<natsume> ermss
<natsume> hehehe
<natsume> not working
<LjL> uhm, must be a funny bug
<seisen> how do you get the cube enabled in gutsy
<magzilla> LjL: download/installing now
<seisen> I selected it in desktop effects but nothing
<LjL> magzilla: when it's finished, try a  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart . if you're lucky, maybe the bug's been fixed.
<natsume> hehehe
<natsume> poor magzilla
<magzilla> ;(
<magzilla> 7.04 worked ok lol
<natsume> of course
<natsume> because it stable realease
<shiznit> wireless after hibernate works now
<shiznit> im glad i upgraded
<LjL> magzilla, 7.04 is a stable release, 7.10 is not. it's not supposed to be used unless you are *prepared* to see breakage, and fix it, and report bugs.
<magzilla> LjL: Still a blank screen
<seisen> has anybody got the cube to work with desktop effects?
<shiznit> sure
<natsume> not yet
<magzilla> LjL: Yes, I understand
<LjL> magzilla: try creating a new user.  sudo adduser testuser 
<dmng> Are there current issues with Xorg? Just upgraded on my laptop and it seems like it's in an endless loop between switching from graphics to text mode...
<natsume> coz i dont dare to get crash since i have to used my pc rite now
<shiznit> whats wrong with the cube?
<seisen> it won't even come up.
<shiznit> i just tried and it works'
<seisen> its an intel card
<shiznit> did you enable rotate cube
<seisen> yes
<shiznit> mine is intel too
<LjL> magzilla: answer the questions (you can leave everything blank, just give it a password), then type  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, then log in as that user in another terminal, and type  startx  from there
<natsume> i wondering
<natsume> is there any tutorial to skinning my ubuntu to look like mac ;))
<seisen> its enabled now and it doesn't even come up
<seisen> if I hit ctrl+alt+left or right key I get nothing
<shiznit> hmm
<magzilla> LjL: in another terminal?
<seisen> do I need to edit xorg.conf
<shiznit> no idea
<shiznit> im noob
<seisen> so it just worked for you then
<seisen> you just enabled it in desktop effects?
<shiznit> its always worked
<MTecknology> If I needed u2swap and such for 7.04, will i probably need to use it in 7.10?
<shiznit> i enable it with the compiz config manager
<magzilla> LjL: after creating the new user account, I typed exit and went back to the login screen on terminal, logged in as the new user and did startx
<LjL> magzilla: the  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop  must be in the same terminal, the  startx  must be in *another* terminal, where you login as the "testuser" user
<LjL> magzilla: make sure gdm is stopped
<magzilla> Yes its stopped
<LjL> magzilla: i assume it's still a blank screen then?
<magzilla> LjL: Yes
<seisen> the windows wobble but no cube
<seisen> its enabled in compiz config manager
<shiznit> try asking in the compiz channel maybe
<dmng> Is it possible to downgrade back to fiesty (from gutsy) by simply changing sources.list?
<seisen> which is what #compiz
<Hobbsee> dmng: no.  do a clean install.
<shiznit> #compiz-fusin
<LjL> magzilla: try this from your old user.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop ; sudo X :0 ; DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal 
<dmng> ie from a live CD right?
<seisen> thanks
<shiznit> fusion*
<LjL> magzilla: see if a terminal comes up on the otherwise blank screen
<Hobbsee> dmng: yeah, or an alternate cd of feisty.
<dmng> Ok thanks, just asking because I swapped my drive bay for an extra battery and I can't find the drive now ;)
<magzilla> LjL: X started, blank screen, additional terminal window is not visible
<natsume> magzilla,
<natsume> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/09/07/new-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-bullet-proof-x/
<LjL> magzilla: from the terminal, type again  DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal , what does it say?
<natsume> maybe can help u
<magzilla> LjL: (gnome-terminal:19679): Gtk-WARNING **:cannot open display:
<LjL> magzilla: you haven't killed the blank X screen, have you?
<magzilla> LjL: I did ctrl alt backspace
<LjL> magzilla: oh, try with it running. do  X :0 &  first
<LjL> then do  DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal 
<magzilla> ok I did sudo X :0& and it went to the blank screen
<LjL> ok, go back to the terminal
<LjL> but *without* doing ctrl+alt+backspace
<LjL> just ctrl+alt+f#
<magzilla> ah ok
<LjL> then  DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal 
<toresbe> hello!
<toresbe> I've got a weird problem with /dev/mapper/*. They seem to all be symlinks to themselves.
<LjL> magzilla: then go back to X with ctrl+alt+f7, and see if the terminal is there
<LjL> i don't have a /dev/mapper directory
<magzilla> LjL: it says /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<NightBird> ok, it's not loading the usb device I just inserted... what do I need to do to be able to open it?(it's a usb thumb drive)
<toresbe> LjL: I think it's an LVM-only thing
<LjL> magzilla: and then goes back to the shell prompt?
<LjL> toresbe: i see
<NightBird> dmesg shows that the kernel recognises that it's been inserted
<toresbe> anyway, when I use /dev/sdb1 I get even weirder problems.
<magzilla> LjL: I have a blinking cursor but no shell prompt
<LjL> magzilla: ok, then ctrl+alt+f7 and see if the terminal is on your X screen
<magzilla> LjL: Now I have a blank screen with blinking cursor at top
<toresbe> LjL: http://nopaste.org/p/aKinluP5
<LjL> magzilla: uhm, that's certainly not your X screen. perhaps it's somewhere else - ctrl+alt+f8, or ctrl+alt+f9.... you're *sure* you didn't kill X this time?
<NightBird> magzilla: how many lines does this command print out: "ps aux | grep X"
<magzilla> LjL:  Ok ctrl alt f9 is the blank X screen - no terminal window inside it visible though
<LjL> toresbe: it's an interesting behavior no doubts, but i don't have a clue what to try in order to fix it :)
<toresbe> LjL: any hints?
<toresbe> I mean, uh, any hints for where I could go with this?
<NightBird> LjL: you are the popular one today
<LjL> toresbe: no, i've never seen something like that i think. only hint is, go to http://bugs.ubuntu.com and report a bug if it's not there already
<LjL> magzilla: now that's kind of weird. you don't have Xgl installed, i assume (your Xorg log would hint to "no" anyway)
<magzilla> LjL: I have not consciously installed it, no
<LjL> toresbe: these are all the reports that contain that error: http://tinyurl.com/29h2jg - at first sight, no one seems very relevant to your problem, look at them though. if you agree that they're not relevant, report a new bug. give the details that you've just given to me, including the paste, and perhaps also give the output of "mount" and "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<toresbe> LjL: thanks. I've taken it up in #-devel, and I'm reporting a bug.
<LjL> magzilla: ps aux | grep X    - give me the output
<MTecknology> Is there any more work being done on sleep/hibernate or is it time for me to get u2swap working?
<magzilla> LjL: avahi 5557 0.0 0.2 2736 1380 ?  Ss 09:33 0:00 avahi-daemon:running [Pixie.local] 
<MTecknology> s2ram & s2disk **
<LjL> magzilla, grep X, uppercase X
<magzilla> LjL: maggie 19753 0.0 0.1 2976 752 tty1 R+ 10:32 0:00 grep X
<LjL> uh
<LjL> but there's no uppercase X in the first line...
<LjL> anyway
<magzilla> LjL: thats what it gave me lol
<LjL> magzilla: so it appears that X is *not* running. but do you still have that blank X screen on ctrl+alt+f9 or whatever?
<magzilla> LjL: yes, maybe its not X?
<LjL> magzilla: maybe. but you're certainly saying it's different from a terminal? what exactly does it look like? color? do you have a mouse cursor there?
<dmng> It is just a blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen?
<magzilla> LjL: no mouse cursor, all black screen with flashing cursor at top left corner
<dmng> Because that's what I'm getting also =/
<LjL> magzilla: ah but that's not X, as i said before... that's *all* you ever got?
<magzilla> LjL: no, when I startx I get a blank screen - no cursor
<LjL> magzilla: blank as in "black"?
<foxiness_> hi ubuntu see the access point secure "need key" when it is not needed "open" ,if i want to send this like a bug "if this a bug" what info needed by ubuntu team?
<magzilla> LjL: yes... well it could be a very dark blue.. but you can def see the back lighting coming through on my LCD screen
<LjL> magzilla: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<LjL> gimme output
<mikedep333> hey, what's the best way to scan my evolution email for viruses (either for evolution specifically or for all POP3/SMTP mail?)
<mikedep333> I see that there is clamav-milter
<mikedep333> which works with sendmail
<mikedep333> does evolution use sendmail?
<LjL> mikedep333: klamav works with evolution
<LjL> at least so it klaims
<magzilla> LjL: no such file or directory.. I think I deleted it following some tips on the debugging webpage
<LjL> ?!?
<LjL> duh, then of course it doesn't start :)
<LjL> magzilla:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 
<mikedep333> lol, Kthanks
<LjL> dmng: what about you, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<dmng> yep
<dmng> I am getting a backtrace actually when I startx
<LjL> dmng: ouch, that doesn't sound good
<dmng> Inconsistency detected by ld.so ...
<LjL> dmng: have you done a  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to make sure you have the latest version of everything?
<dmng> yep, I actually use aptitude, same thing right?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> dmng: like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/128891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128891 in xorg "inconsistency detected by ld.so" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<magzilla> LjL: I accepted all the defaults and same problem when I startx
<LjL> magzilla: now you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf though i hope?
<magzilla> LjL: yep
<LjL> magzilla: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<LjL> (yes, the same as you did before)
<dmng> Yep LjL, that's what I am getting
<sacater> My Ubuntu Gutsy tribe 5 on my laptop gives me 'Failed to mount "Earth"', you are not privileged to mount the volume "Earth", earth is my memory device. None of my memory sticks work on my laptop, the laptop always gives this sort of message
<magzilla> LjL: http://pastebin.com/faf2e1
<LjL> dmng: then 1) change your APT mirrors to archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list, since that's the most updated repository 2) run  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to make very sure you have the very latest versions of stuff 3) if the problem still occurs, reopen that bug report (by clicking on "Status" and changing it) and add a comment, giving your stack trace
<avatar_> sacater: try changing youre username to 'atlas'
<dmng> ok thanks LjL
<dmng> I already did those things so I guess it's still an issue
<LjL> magzilla: do the same with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> dmng: won't hurt to do it again, there are packages that were uploaded within the last 10 minutes or so
<dmng> yep I saw it was downloading some, but dist-upgrade did nothing...
<LjL> dmng: then report the bug
<magzilla> LjL: http://pastebin.com/f19d4ee82
<dmng> k
<elmargol> Today I installed gutsy on a second partition. Now I can't use alsa anymore :( I have to use OSS
<elmargol> Any Ideas?
<LjL> dmng: of course you don't have any third party repositories enabled?
<elmargol> 01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<dmng> Nope LjL
<LjL> magzilla: where it says Driver   "ati", change that to "vesa", and see if it then works (by doing, as usual,  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart )
<LjL> magzilla: you can use  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to edit the file
<dmng> They mention in that thread that downgrading xorg fixed it in the meantime, how would I do that?
<LjL> dmng: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber  -  you'll probably need to have the Feisty repositories in your sources.list for that to work.
<LjL> post your current stacktrace first, though
<dmng> ok
<sacater> avatar_: what will that achieve
<dmng> thanks
<LjL> dmng: you can use the 'pastebinit' package to post it to a paste site, since you can't just copy it in X
<magzilla> LjL:  that worked!
<LjL> startx 2>&1 | pastebinit
<LjL> magzilla: ok, but now you're using a very un-accelerated video driver
<dmng> cool thanks for the tip
<magzilla> LjL: Yeah, I have a couple of applet errors
<LjL> magzilla: you could probably try installing the proprietary ATI driver (if you don't have an issue with the proprietariness)
<LjL> applet errors?
<magzilla> LjL: panel encountered problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet and OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet
<LjL> uhm, not sure that's related with the video problems though
<dmng> do I need to give pastebinit a URL?
<magzilla> maybe not, but it came up when i logged in
<LjL> dmng: probably. try    | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<avatar_> sacater: atlas has some experience with earth (search wikipedia for atlas mythogie)
<LjL> magzilla, i'm not very familiar with the proprietary ATI drivers, but in short it should be  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx , then  sudo depmod -a , then edit xorg.conf again and change "vesa" into "fglrx", and if that fails, follow the instructions for *Edgy* at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dmng> cool thanks LjL, this look right? http://pastebin.com/f31c7c0eb
<magzilla> LjL: I will try it out, thanks for your help!
<LjL> dmng: well, no, it looks... very wrong ;) but yes, it looks right. make sure you also give them 1) your graphics card model 2) the driver you're using ( grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<dmng> ok
<edulix> hi
<yeniklasorr> I have upgraded to Gutsy Gubbon. I have a problem with sound (alsa installed). What can I do
<edulix> where can I find gutsy in CD? why is it distributed in DVDs?
<edulix> it takes 3 hours to download using a 300kb/s  connection :(
<stdin> edulix: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ ?
<edulix> stdin: uhm thanks
<natsume> ahhh my isp sucks, doest not support channel bonding
<Evanlec> will there be a gutsy DVD release?
<natsume> october
<Evanlec> whats on the DVD thats not on the CD?
<TheInfinity> looots of packages
<Evanlec> for offline installs maybe?
<TheInfinity> if you have internet access the cd is the better choice
<Evanlec> yea thats sorta what i thot
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> Evanlec: you can already get a Gutsy DVD
<Evanlec> stdin, but why? ;p
<hjmills> hi - I noticed desktop effects was enabled after the last update I did - is it stable enough for everyday usage yet?
<stdin> because it's released like the CD image, for each Tribe and Beta
<Evanlec> but thats a big download for a beta project
<Evanlec> hjmills, yes..
* Hobbsee doesnt think it's worth downloading the dvd
<hjmills> Evanlec, so there won't be lots of crashes and it will look nice and pretty?
<Evanlec> hjmills, they wouldnt have included it by default if it was unstable
<hjmills> Evanlec, ok, thanks - I'll give it a go
<MTecknology> idk if i can stay awake to finish this class
<savvas> where is the "open with" menu stored so I can edit it? I have two entries o gimp image editor, and one doesn't work, probably because the /home/ partition was not formatted :)
<savvas> ah found it
<nox-Hand> Is it semi-safe to upgrade to Gutsy? I can fix dependancies and bugs no problem, it's more I dont want a corrupt file system
<_dan_> semi-safe
<_dan_> yes
<nox-Hand> _dan_: Nicely put
<nox-Hand> Anyone got a link to the howto upgrade from Feisty?
<_dan_> update-manager -d
* nox-Hand runs and prays :)
<shiznit> gutsy actully fixed problems for me lol
<gnomefreak> oh thanks for reminding me
<Pici> !beta | nox-Hand should be in release notes
<ubotu> nox-Hand should be in release notes: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<nox-Hand> Oh, should I change my sources.list to a rather... regular one before upgrading?
<nox-Hand> I have a quite.. custom one :)
<magzilla> LjL: fglrx drivers did not work for me. Should this be submitted as a bug with my particular video card chipset?
<Evanlec> nox-Hand, yes!
<nox-Hand> Evanlec: Cheers
<LjL> probably should, magzilla. include the full Xorg.0.log
<gnomefreak> yeah normally include you xorg.conf as well
<magzilla> my buddy says there is nothing that can be done about this because its an ATI 7xxxx chipset
<kRush> is there a simple setup for a local dns cache? preferably independent of connection type
<magzilla> and ati binary driver does not support it
<capiira> hmm hi hi is gutsy kinda runable yet?
<Crozar> compiz is completely removed from Gusty how to get them back?
* nox-Hand has a geekasm as he upgrades ^____^
<capiira> i mean does gutsy have any hardcore errors?
<kRush> probably not
<Crozar> capiira: its running like a charm , good =) yes butt i did a mistake ( i had compiz on feisty and i forgot to uninstall it before going to gusty ) so i updated and now in gusty i removed compiz and now i want it back . so if u want to update capiira just dont forget to uninstall compiz if u got completely remove it
<scizzo-> Crozar: gutsy is running compiz-fusion
<capiira> like yeah
<capiira> maybe a simple apt-get install compiz-fusion does the trick
<Crozar> scizzo-:  yes i know! ( but i removed it ) how to get it back
<kRush> nah the meta package is still compiz
<capiira> ahh ok
* kekZpriester 's waiting for update-manager -d to finish ...
<Crozar> scizzo-: i had compiz-fusion version 0.6 with feisty ===> i upgraded to gusty ===> now my compiz is weird , so * i removed it . i want compiz back
<capiira> ahh ok im running the father of ubuntu :D
<gnomefreak> crimsun: next time your around, Is there something we can do with the esd error in terminal? disabling esd doesnt help.
<apecat> will gutsy be distributed only on dvd?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> apecat: cd dvd and ISO
<savvas> nox-Hand: it's stable enough here, some bugs here and there, but manageable :P
<apecat> ah, good
<capiira> but i wonder how can they add it if its not stable yet?!?!?!
<capiira> i mean the compiz fusion stuff
<gnomefreak> looks like the fix for upgrade with envy iwill make it to repos today :)
<scizzo-> Crozar: apt-get install compiz-gnome compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> mainly for nvidia since we havent been able to test ati :(
<savvas> Crozar: you have to delete your config files in your home dir for compiz if you had it installed before
<kRush> capiira,  it's pretty stable and polished actually
<Crozar> the whole compiz folder ?
<capiira> hmmm
<Crozar> savvas:  u sure???
<savvas> Crozar: well they reported several bugs with it
<shiznit> ty gnomefreak, i counldt get nvidia working on feisty w/o Envy
<nox-Hand> savvas: Good tradeoff :)
<Crozar> savvas: yes first bug i cant see the barpanel ontop of a window
<savvas> Crozar: maybe you didn't follow the right steps
<gnomefreak> shiznit: it should work cant promise it but mvo is great with that so i trust him (maintainer of apt/dpkg/smart kind of have to  trust him :)
<capiira> is the universe and multiverse already online for gutsy?
<savvas> Crozar: http://medigeek.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-unveil-real-power-of-compiz.html
<gnomefreak> capiira: yes
<Crozar> scizzo-: what version is  apt-get install compiz-gnome compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ubuntu-desktop ??? will it give me latest 0.6?
<capiira> ahh fine
<gnomefreak> capiira: partner repos are not
<DanaG> Argh, recent HAL updates have re-broken my brightness control.
<gnomefreak> backports are not
<capiira> what are partner repos ?
<nox-Hand> capiira: Although one says Compiz Fusion is not unstable, it depends on the release. Being 0.5.2 doesn't mean it's not stable, it merely means it is not *complete* Version 1.0 will have all that the developers feel C-Fusion should have. V 0.5.2 is quite stable nonetheless, as it is a general release version. Bugs fixed, and no radical unstable new SVN features added.
<scizzo-> Crozar: you haven't had much experience with apt-get have you
<scizzo-> Crozar: ?
<gnomefreak> capiira: what used to be name the commercial repo
<scizzo-> Crozar: or linux in itself?
<capiira> ahh ok
<Crozar> scizzo-: i did alot ! , and when i installed compiz on feisty i did the manual method Fyda's tutorial with no questions asked
<gnomefreak> capiira: with clean install it gets put into you sources.list for you
<LjL> kRush: ah sorry, i'm taking questions from a bot, i had misread the channel name :)
<DanaG> Now if I start at full brightness, I have to hit the brightness-down hotkey FIVE times before I reach the next brightness level.
<apecat> are there any fairly recent feisty installer images (preferabley alt. cds) available somewhere, the beta seems to be dvd only.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<scizzo-> Crozar: ok..that answered my question actually
<Crozar> scizzo-: i know many things i can creat scripts to do me jobs i might be in helpNsupporT maybe in 2months or so.
<capiira> i'm going to try it out, downloading right now
<DanaG> And during the 5 keystrokes in between, the LCD backlight is entirely OFF!
<savvas> apecat: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<sacater> avatar_: oh ha ha
<gnomefreak> apecat: gutsy or feisty?
<scizzo-> Version: 1:0.5.2+git20070928-0ubuntu1
<scizzo-> is the version of compiz I have
<Crozar> scizzo-: im angry because i have the 0.52 compiz now when i used to have 0.6 on feisty
<gnomefreak> !daily | apecat  (this is for gutsy cds)
<ubotu> apecat  (this is for gutsy cds): Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<scizzo-> Crozar: you are always angry
<apecat> gnomefreak, savvas sry meant gutsy, but releases.ubuntu solved the problem
<savvas> :)
<savvas> ol' cdimage visitors :P
<DanaG> hal (0.5.9.1-1ubuntu9) gutsy; urgency=low
<DanaG>   * debian/patches/64_read_brightness_not_actual_brightness.patch: Read the brightness from /sys/class/backlight/foo/brightness, not actual_brightness. It makes more sense to change based on the brightness that we wanted to set, not the brightness that we actually set.
<Crozar> why did u let me do the auto download install apt-get and i sho uld have done it with getit from the reporository where i can get 0.6
<gnomefreak> lol @ why did you let me
<Crozar> scizzo-: ok i have compiz now how to start it?
<DanaG> WTF?  Wheres the logic in that?  Oh, I asked you for 50 bucks but you only gave me 10.  Oh well, I'll just act like you gave me 50.
<scizzo-> Crozar: from the System-> Preferences -> something
<Crozar> doesnt work
<Crozar> scizzo-: i dont haVe compiz it says
<scizzo-> Crozar: well then apt-get install compiz
<Crozar> i did
<scizzo-> dpkg -l | grep compiz
<scizzo-> put the output in a pastebin and send us the link
<Crozar> scizzo-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39272/report/
<scizzo-> Crozar: it looks right
<Crozar> must i restart X?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<scizzo-> Crozar: what does the terminal say if you: compiz --replace
<Crozar> scizzo-: it says desktop effects could not be loaded thats in apprearances in system = prefrenaces
<scizzo-> Crozar: what does the terminal say if you: compiz --replace
<Crozar> ok
<Crozar> scizzo-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39273/report/
<scizzo-> well you can try to restart X I am not sure if it will work anyway
<Crozar> doesnt work
<Crozar> scizzo-: :(
<kRush> Crozar, how much vram does your card have?
<Crozar> kRush: i mean compiz works lol
<Crozar> but doesnt work now :(
<scizzo-> you mean it worked in feisty
<kRush> that makes no sense to me
<Crozar> kRush: no body told me that i must uninstall compiz and emerald before updating to gusty
<scizzo-> and you want the use the same settings as in feisty
<Crozar> noooooooooo
<Crozar> when i updated it was working but didnt feel that compiz was built it , it rather felt like it was exactly like feisty however 1 problem i cant see the bars ontop of any window
<Klau1> Hello, everyone! Is having completely white rectangles where there should be windows when using desktop effects with nvidia-glx with a geforce6800gt on the gutsy beta a known bug?
<Crozar> can i ask a question:? you guys had feisty did u have compiz aswell in it? not using apt-get install but doing them manually through reprositiries and useing getit ect.. creating each file manually ?
<Crozar> if u did what happened when u upgraded to gusty>?
<Crozar> and if u say its ok then thats not a bug thats my problem
<Dr_willis> Im using a 8800gtsxxx here. clean install.. compiz is working fine. ( Just my comment) :)
<Dr_willis> i dont do 'upgrades'  - i always do a clean install..
<scizzo-> Crozar: apt-get is using the same repos as the normal tools
<scizzo-> Crozar: for example the update tool is using the exact same repos
<Crozar> scizzo-:  but apt-get got me version .5.2 i think u didnt know ? that apt-get gets from the ubuntu side and its not updated when the oringinal compiz updates so i had to get them manually an expert way
<Crozar> let me conclude ( i will format happy? ) or ( this problem must be known! ? )
<scizzo-> Crozar: cause the repos are from ubuntu originally....
<Crozar> zzzzz :(
<scizzo-> Crozar: you are expecting answers in 2 secs
<Crozar> scizzo-: did any1"??? anyone here updated from feisty to gusty>?
<scizzo-> Crozar: you are saying that you want 0.6 which surely comes from a backport or something that someone has done
<Crozar> did some1 update from feisty to gusty?
<savvas> I have
<scizzo-> Crozar: the compiz-fusion stuff that you got is the compiz-fusion version that is standard from ubuntu repos
<Crozar> savvas: did you have comipz infeisty?
<Crozar> i hope u did
<savvas> nope sorry
<Crozar> damn
<Crozar> :(
<Crozar> i had FFS
<Crozar> looks like im going to format
<Crozar> and my friends also
<Crozar> and my cousins
<savvas> so.. removing the compiz folder isn't working?
<Nalleman>  Well guys and girls. I just upgraded to gusty and now i got a terrible lag (about 2 fps). Is there someone here that know what might be wrong?
<scizzo-> Nalleman: ummm...lagg where and how?
<Crozar> see every1 had compiz in feisty and how will they go for gusty if they cant use the gusty compiz built in but still use the compiz- fusion from feisty
<savvas> Crozar: removing the compiz folder isn't working?
<Crozar> savvas: no
<scizzo-> savvas: he is not testing
<Crozar> where is the foldeR?
<Crozar> lo
<Nalleman> When i move windows on my desktop. i tried to run glxgears but x crashed
<scizzo-> savvas: he wants us to flicker the magic wand and hope to get it going without testing things...
<gnomefreak> Crozar: havent gotten there yet but im sure it will be worked out (on upgrade old packages get replaced by newer versions
<Crozar> savvas: compiz folder is deleted long time
<scizzo-> Nalleman: hmmm nvidia right?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: u mean when gusty is updated to full release will they give us a better compiz and make things work again?
<scizzo-> its working for me... :D
<Crozar> gnomefreak: my question is the compiz in gusty is like feisty ? the one with the icon in the system try that looks blue and has a mousepointer on it?
<Nalleman> scizzo-, no, intel 945 or something like that (an internal graphics card)
<savvas> Crozar: you could always file a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<gnomefreak> Crozar: depends is it better cant tell you that is personal opinion
<kRush> it's not a bug
<scizzo-> Nalleman: hmmm.....intel has been on topic of many things in launchpad
<kRush> it's pebkac
<gnomefreak> Crozar: if using feisty official compiz packages yes it is better
<Nalleman> scizzo-, darn..
<scizzo-> Nalleman: try to check with launchpad
<savvas> lol
<Crozar> gnomefreak: because i had compiz-fusion 0.6 from feisty but then i updated to gusty with my compiz :( and then compiz works in gusty but still same icon same thing didnt feel its built in so i thought theyrs no change then i see a bug i cant see the panel ontop of any window that has minimize maximize close , so i removed compiz and now i want it back :(
<gnomefreak> if using trivenos yes its better if using Amaranth i cant tell you but its of good quility
<scizzo-> Nalleman: might be something there...I am using nvidia myself and know that glxgears crashes X well the whole machine actually
<gnomefreak> compiz-fustion was not in feisty so you had to get it from outside repo
<shearn89> hey all - trying to update my server edition, getting this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b9a4383
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: thank you
<Crozar> gnomefreak: yes
<savvas> so it wasn't supported, cute
<Crozar> gnomefreak: how to get compiz back thats my quiestion
<savvas> Crozar: the way I upgraded was this: I ran ubuntu gutsy gibbon live cd, formatted the root partition, and kept my files in /home/, which is probably what you should do, keep a separate partition for /home/
<Crozar> can i format my ubuntu drive without touching my windows drive and then install fresh copy of gusty in the same ubuntu drive?
<scizzo-> shearn89: problem in a file for do-release-upgrade it seems
<gnomefreak> Crozar: on gutsy install ubuntu-desktop should help you with that. if not well using a 3rd party packages isnt supported by ubuntu so you may have to remove them all and install gutsys
<gnomefreak> Crozar: yes
<gnomefreak> thats easy
<shearn89> scizzo-: should i try installing update-manager as well as update-manager-core?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: and smart :) you will see things that you didnt see on upgrade
<gnomefreak> shearn89: why dont you have it?
<scizzo-> shearn89: yeah try that
<gnomefreak> its kind of hard to misplace
<scizzo-> shearn89: seems that it can't find the modules.....
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i will do that , but pleaseeeeeeeeea anybody some1 just put a sign do not upgrade  if ug ot compiz or other things like that , just say upgradeing is bad stick it up
<gnomefreak> if you have ubuntu-desktop it should be there
<shearn89> scizzo: i'm on a server - just looked at the update wiki-type page and said to install update-manager-core...
<gnomefreak> Crozar: upgrade is fairly unsafe atm its being worked on this week in depth
<shearn89> scizzo-: update-manager is installing now.
<scizzo-> shearn89: hehe....well should work then.. :D
<gnomefreak> install update-manager will install -core for you
<savvas> Crozar: it's bad when you have packages outside the repositories, that's a risk they all take by putting extra repos in the first place
<gnomefreak> and a bunch of X apps
<shearn89> cheers guys. i'll get back if it doesn't work.
<kRush> Crozar, what part of  | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc |  did you not understand?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: we cant support that as well as people would like to,
<gnomefreak> lol kRush
<savvas> :p
<Crozar> gnomefreak: if you can tell them about this bug also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81057 in ubuntu "DNS Resolves everything to 1.0.0.0 intermittently on some ADSL Routers" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<scizzo-> kRush: thats actually what I said before
<gnomefreak> kRush: i do have to say if you can run sudo dpkg -i update-manager than the users seem to think that is enough
<scizzo-> kRush: the answer was that he followed a guide and he was angry or something... :P
<Crozar> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057 this bug is with Edgy and aswell in Gusty
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: apt-get moo
<gnomefreak> Crozar: what does that have to do with compiz
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: all you need to know
<Crozar> gnomefreak: but that bug didnt occur with FEISTY!!! do you know why
<gnomefreak> Crozar: yes i do
<Crozar> gnomefreak: people dont have 1 question and go lol i have several
<gnomefreak> Crozar: gutsy is NOT feisty :)
<Crozar> and edgy is not feisty?
<savvas> oh brother
<gnomefreak> Crozar: totally new network-manager
<Crozar> gnomefreak: so feisty is not gusty?
<scizzo-> Crozar: no
<gnomefreak> Crozar: your not understanding edgy+feisty were fairly close to eachother
<scizzo-> Crozar: feisty is not gutsy......dapper is not edgy and so on
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i believe the approach of gusty is from the checkpoint on Edgy right?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: everything works differnet in gutsy
<Crozar> gnomefreak: in feisty i havent had this bug problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81057 in ubuntu "DNS Resolves everything to 1.0.0.0 intermittently on some ADSL Routers" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<scizzo-> ok...I will leave this one to gnomefreak he is the man the myth the legend now... :D
<gnomefreak> Crozar: many features that were in edgy/feisty/dapper have been upgraded to work
<kRush> wish I had your patience, I'm outta here for now.
<gnomefreak> example compiz in feisty not same as compiz in gutsy although same name
<savvas> Crozar: /me grabs some chips and shares with scizzo- :p
<scizzo-> savvas: I got widescreen
<savvas> ooh great, better view :)
<scizzo-> savvas: I can use the zoom function in compiz and we can look
<gnomefreak> network-manager had an overhaul and with same name same functions it works in a differnet way
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i had feisty and i havent expirienced not a problem on that my router and my hardware ethernet runs fine configured properly when  suddenly some1 says that edgy is better for ( my*laptop ) so i installed it and had that problem and tried solveing it but i couldntTT
<gnomefreak> Crozar: ok lets try this, you have a windows pc and everything works you have a linux pc and the same things dont work what is the cause?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: so now i know how to solve it , like it says in that bug report , and i managed to do a script to auto exec at start up but yet this is bad for the community when ( feisty have acknowledged and solved the problem ) and gusty should't have such problem.
<oshiii^_^> oh dear
<Crozar> gnomefreak: what you saying isnt part of this conversation
<gnomefreak> Crozar: if you script breaks something or your script breaks ubuntu is not responsible (please keep this in mind when you do a clean install)
<gnomefreak> Crozar: very much is you said it worked on feisty but not on gutsy
<Crozar> gnomefreak: im trying to make you understand about philosophy coz with a WiseMan he can tell that gusty has been checkpoint in couple of particalur things to gain towards gusty
<scizzo-> ./me steals the last chips from savvas
<gnomefreak> Crozar: i understand people tried to explain this to you already today? why are we going over it again?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: you go girl!
<gnomefreak> Crozar: in suppoort world wisemen are the ones that know what is going on and dont ask too many questions
<oshiii^_^> scizzo is making me hungry
<gnomefreak> :X
<Crozar> gnomefreak: lets say this ( feisty didnt have the problem ) and edgy did . so ur saying GUsty is not an update its a new approuch ?
<scizzo-> oshiii^_^: I have some 1 month old bread if you want that?
<oshiii^_^> :(
<oshiii^_^> no thanks
<scizzo-> oshiii^_^: coffee?
<oshiii^_^> sounds good
<Crozar> sounds like im going for a pill , this is stresful D!~N
<Crozar> gnomefreak: ok ok nevermind i will format and do clean install
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i love ya'll
<gnomefreak> Crozar: if edgy did not have the problem and feisty did? that would mean a few things could have happened since feisty is not the same as edgy things you added on things the developers added on could have caused it to stop working but that means nothing for gutsy, if it doesnt work on a clean install of gutsy file a bug and the right people will look at it
<Crozar> gnomefreak: thanks for explaining il ask my last 8 questions tommorow or maybe later atnight
<gnomefreak> please keep it to 2 a day :)
<Crozar> today?
<Crozar> i need coffe for this
<scizzo-> Crozar: install feisty and wait for gutsy to come out as a stable release
<scizzo-> Crozar: you are not prepared to use a testing version of a OS
<scizzo-> Crozar: I am being honest now.....
<Crozar> scizzo-: actually i dont use windows i hate windows i hate mac i didnt beleive i would see a real computer until ubuntu i saw and read about./
<scizzo-> Crozar: I am sorry but really you have been asking questions that people have been answering however you feel that if its not the answer you expect then nothing will be right....
<scizzo-> Crozar: thats not the point
<scizzo-> Crozar: but using a application or OS that is in testing level is also as it is said "testing"
<Crozar> scizzo-: the point is if i buy MAC and get bootcamp with Windows can i have UBUNTU in it? on the option choice screen of BootCamp  and have grub removed
<scizzo-> Crozar: you can't expect to much.......if you can't handle the fact that it is in testing environment then wel...
<scizzo-> *sigh*
<Crozar> scizzo-: and i just bought a pc with ATI X1800 anyways to get it tweaked to its best like in windows?
<scizzo-> Crozar: All I am saying is that you should use the stable release
<scizzo-> Crozar: not gutsy.....
<Crozar> scizzo-: how to make winE change the icon i hate that icon looks not so good for me i'd rather have a linux on a chair and windows on the lap
<scizzo-> Crozar: and wait for gutsy until it is stable
<drewzf> Humm
<drewzf> This is a channel for Gutsy yet people here recommend you don't use it? XD
<aguitel> one question , i am using gutsy tribe5  it is possible to upgrade to full versin?
<Crozar> scizzo-: ok i will wait , tell me can i twaek processes
<drewzf> What's the fun in that?
<scizzo-> ok I give up....I am going for a smoke....and some coffee
<Crozar> when will i ask my 8 questions :(
<oshiii^_^> have fun
<Crozar> its weird questions i dont know if any body asked them
<Crozar> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<drewzf> Crozar: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Crozar> ok format here i come
<oshiii^_^> lol
<drewzf> Or /quit, that's just as easy for me. :)
<scizzo-> he is going to be back tonight when he has upgraded to gutsy again
<aguitel> is possible to upgrade to stable version the beta tribe5 ?
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: we shall see but i would say its very likely he will join us again atleast for a minute or so
<aguitel> is possible to upgrade to stable version the beta tribe5 ?
<drewzf> why was aptitude upgrade deprecated?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: yeah
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: we can give him your e-mail? :D
<LjL> aguitel: no, because there is not a stable version yet.
<shearn89> hey all - back again. Now the do-release-upgrade runs, but says it can't find a new release. I have changed all my repos to gutsy. Any ideas?
<hetauma> when gutsy would be released.. would my installation have any difference if I make a fresh install of the final release?
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: anyone that gives him my email will be put on autoban
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: haha!
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: well I tried to explain to him.....he...well you know
<aguitel> LjL: thanks
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: he went through this in another channel today as well
<shearn89> anyone?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: cool....a celebrity
<gnomefreak> he will be delt with accordingly
<scizzo-> shearn89: hmmm.....well check the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: well I found it rude I'm afraid.....from his side that is
<shearn89> done that, they're all gutsy. Fixed it by doing "sudo do-release-upgrade -d".
<Vorbote> hetauma, none whatsoever (that was a fib, you wouldn't have the extra apps you have installed).
<scizzo-> shearn89: what happens when you run apt-get update?
<shearn89> it picks up all the new stuff, but i thought there was a better way to do a dist-upgrade.
<shearn89> but it looks like its going to take ages - probs going to download cd instead...
<scizzo-> shearn89: I am not 100% but I used the dist-upgrade on my server
<shearn89> yeah - unfortunately my connection is muy slow (max 200kbps), so probs going to download the alternate install cd.
<scizzo-> however I just realized that apparmor is not running as it should
<drewzf> Hmm, noticing several bugs with the screen resolution in Gutsy, at least on my laptop, are they worth reporting?
<scizzo-> shearn89: hehe...100x100 here.. ;)
<shearn89> scizzo-: nice.... hopefully getting decent broadband soon, which should be faster.
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: question: apparmor the standard install is not using -profiles as standard install right?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: cause I had to install that manually...
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: not sure off hand but there are other issues with it that are being worked out today
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: super!
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> grrrrr and people wonder why i have my own repos :(
<gnomefreak> brb
<mon^rch> question: is everybody's system sounds working? ie: login, logout sounds (they never worked from the begining --tribe5--) but sound works just fine just no login/out music :/
<extra> dumb question, but.. how do you submit a bug in launchpad?
<scizzo-> extra: there is a report bug button on the site
<macogw> anyone else have totally blank tty's...like, no prompt at which to type?
<wilberfan> has anyone solved the 'no-window-borders-in-fusion' problem yet...?
<wilberfan> my problem seems to revolve around missing libwnck18...?
<sin1> what kind of video card you got?
<wilberfan> sin1: nvidia...with the latest 100.xxx driver installed...
<macogw> who? me or wilber?
<sin1> try         sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<wilberfan> fusion works...emerald is not starting...
<sin1> and restart X
<wilberfan> i think the problem is with emerald, though...
<sin1> I had the same problem and that's what worked for me :)
<crdlb> wilberfan, gtk-window-decorator works?
<wilberfan> crdlb: yeah....
<wilberfan> I keep getting this error message with emerald:  error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crdlb> are you sure you're using gutsy's emerald package?
<wilberfan> crdlb: not completely.   how would i verify that?
<crdlb> clearly you're not
<crdlb> wilberfan, dpkg -l|grep emerald
<salty-horse> hi. can anyone on gutsy please send me the contents of python's sys.path?
<wilberfan> is that 'dpkg -l | grep emerald'?
<crdlb> wilberfan, either way works
<wilberfan> crdlb: I got that same libwnck error....!
<crdlb> I find people are more likely to run the whole command if it's typed w/o the spaces
<wilberfan> ah... ;-)
<crdlb> from dpkg?
<wilberfan> yeah!
<crdlb> I find that somewhat unlikely
<crdlb> did you forget the grep?
<wilberfan> should I be root??
<crdlb> you don't need to be
<wilberfan> crdlb: ok...here we go:
<wilberfan> dpkg -l|grep emerald
<wilberfan> ii  emerald                                    0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1              Decorator for compiz-fusion
<wilberfan> ii  emerald-themes                             0.2.1-0ubuntu1                        Package of themes for Emerald
<wilberfan> ii  libemeraldengine0                          0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1              Decoration engines for compiz-fusion
<wilberfan> 20070717 doesn't look very promising, does it!
<crdlb> wilberfan, run this: which emerald
<crdlb> !info emerald gutsy
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<wilberfan> "
<wilberfan> which emerald
<wilberfan> /usr/local/bin/emerald
<albert23> macogw: do you mean this: bug 129910 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<crdlb> that's the problem
<crdlb> wilberfan, you've installed emerald from source at some point
<crdlb> sudo rm /usr/local/bin/emerald
<macogw> albert23: yep that's it
<wilberfan> crdlb: could it be left over from feisty, or...?
<macogw> k so that leaves, does anyone else with intel graphics have the screen go almost black so you just see shadows of the open windows when the screen "dims"?
<crdlb> wilberfan, it would be left over from something you did either manually or with a script
<wilberfan> crdlb: [whistles]   who knew?!
<wilberfan> how do i rip it out and start over?
<wilberfan> (or do i?)
<crdlb> <crdlb> sudo rm /usr/local/bin/emerald
<wilberfan> crdlb: yeah, i've done that...
<leperkhanz> I'm out.  Thanks for the good times, all the peeps who were nice in here.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147536 in ubuntu "Sarah Hobbs is a jerk." [Undecided,Invalid] 
<crdlb> wilberfan, now run emerald
<crdlb> you may need to use a new terminal since the shell is cached to use /usr/local/bin/emerald now
<wilberfan> crdlb: I just tried enabling emerald from fusion-icon...but no dice...
<crdlb> open a new terminal and run emerald --replace
<wilberfan> crdlb: I just opened a new terminal and entered "emerald" and got that libwnck error again....
<crdlb> and stop running random scripts
<wilberfan> crdlb:
<wilberfan> $ emerald --replace
<wilberfan> emerald: error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crdlb> wilberfan, which emerald
<wilberfan> "/usr/bin/emerald"
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --reinstall install emerald
<wilberfan> crdlb: it's still installing "0.3~git20070717..."
<crdlb> that's fine
<crdlb> didn't you see ubotu?
<wilberfan> crdlb: oh, ok...
<wilberfan> crdlb: yeah, i did....
<wilberfan> was it something else before...?  i didn't notice...
<crdlb> !info emerald gutsy
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<wilberfan> !info emerald gutsy
<wilberfan> crdlb: well, i'm STILL getting that libwnck error.....
<macogw> did you try just installing that library?
<crdlb> !info libwnck18 gutsy
<ubotu> Package libwnck18 does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> !info libwnck22 gutsy
<ubotu> libwnck22: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<crdlb> as I thought
<wilberfan> crdlb: i noticed the '22' version loaded, too....  so something's still looking for '18'....
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libemeraldengine0
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> how can I update Feisty -> Gutsy from the Beta CD?
<wilberfan> crdlb: nope.   same error...
<zengen> Is there a changelog for the daily builds?
<savvas> RainCT: did you download the alternate cd?
<RainCT> savvas: no, the normal one
<zengen> You can upgrade with update-manager -d, rainct.
<RainCT> will it automatically get the packages that are on the CD from there?
<zengen> Yeah.
<zengen> Maybe it's -D.  One of those.
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<savvas> RainCT: well.. the only way I know of, is that if you have a separate partition for /home/, then do the partitioning setup manually during the installation and format the root / partition
<wilberfan> crdlb: have we given up?  ;-)
<crdlb> I'm out of ideas
<wilberfan> crdlb: isn't there a way to remove everything emerald-related and start over?
<crdlb> not for you
<wilberfan> or should I just do a clean-install of gutsy...?   ;-)
<crdlb> you've gone outside of the packaging system
<wilberfan> crdlb: so something's borked somewhere...?
<crdlb> it might just be that something is cached
<crdlb> but I don't know how to clear it
<crdlb> make sure that emerald isn't still running
<wilberfan> crdlb: i don't see anything 'emerald' in the system monitor...
<wilberfan> crdlb: any chance it's 64-bit related???
<macogw> check in ps -e too
<crdlb> I doubt it
<zengen> Does anyone know if there's a changelog for the daily iso's?  Or, if the problem with loading encrypted partitions before they're decrypted has been fixed on the latest?\
<wilberfan> so there ARE gutsy runners who have working emerald themes?
<_dan_> zengen my crypto part works
<macogw> yes
<zengen> What day is your build from?
<macogw> mine works almost fine
<macogw> the buttons i made for my theme arent working
<macogw> i think i made them wrong
<_dan_> zengen i got the latest updates
<zengen> k, I'll try it then.  Thank you.
<wilberfan> crdlb: well, i appreciate your help...  you gave it the ol' college try...
<crdlb> wilberfan, run sudo ldconfig
<wilberfan> crdlb: he's not done yet!  yaaaay!
<wilberfan> crdlb: ok.  i just got a prompt back....
<crdlb> now try emerald again
<wilberfan> crdlb: nope.
<wilberfan> SOMETHING wants to use that '18' version....
<crdlb> that something is some library left over in /usr/local from when you installed emerald from source
<wilberfan> crdlb: ah...  but we don't know what it is--or how to get rid of it.....
<extra> sup yall
<wilberfan> well, i'm downloading todays alternate install gutsy as we speak...!  ;-)
<wilberfan> (I know--that's the wimp-out method!)
<extra> i don't see the bug submission button on launchpad
<daubers> hey all, I've just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy, how do I enable the desktop effects?
<wilberfan> daubers: in general, i think it's System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects?
<daubers> ah ha! It was hiding from me
<daubers> thanks very much :-D
<wilberfan> daubers: no prob!!  I had no idea where it was either...!
<wilberfan> crdlb: thanks again for your help, dude...
<Daylighter> I am having trouble with X ever since I let the update-manager do its thing today
<jussi01> Daylighter: whats it doing for you?
<Daylighter> jussi01, it will act like its starting, then flash to a dialogue asking for my monitor driver and resolution.. I click okay and it does the same thing over again
<jussi01> Daylighter: ouch. I have a different issue, but it is definately broken...
<Daylighter> I am chatting in the terminal version of Bitchx right now
<jussi01> Daylighter: not fun
<jussi01> Daylighter: bug 147329
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147329 in xorg "Screen size is bigger than display size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147329
<Daylighter> not at all
<scizzo-> I use irssi all the time
<jussi01> thats my issue
<Daylighter> that happens to me too, jussi01
<Daylighter> it happens at the login screen
<Daylighter> I wish there was a way I could rollback the updates I've done recently
<jussi01> Daylighter:so its like it extends outside the veiwable areea?
<Daylighter> jussi01 it was doing that before and now gnome just wont start
<scizzo-> dual monitor?
<jussi01> nope
<Daylighter> I even reconfigured X using dpkg and it STILL does this
<jussi01> Daylighter: yeah, me too
<Daylighter> this is not fun because I am still figuring out how to switch channels
<Daylighter> back and forth
<Daylighter> and I cant see a userlist
<Daylighter> and I dont know the shortcuts
<Daylighter> for functions in bitchx
<Daylighter> I wish there was a "sudo apt-get undo last upgrade"
<jussi01> !enter | Daylighter
<ubotu> Daylighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scizzo-> Daylighter: install irssi
<Daylighter> so X wont start for you either, jussi01?
<jussi01> Daylighter: no, x starts, but has that bug
<Daylighter> thank you scizzo, I installing now
<scizzo-> Daylighter: irssi is easy instead of bitchx
<Daylighter> :)
<jussi01> Daylighter: I have to lower my resolution somewhat to make it work
<Daylighter> what server am I connected to right now?
<scizzo-> Daylighter: irc.freenode.net
<Daylighter> why does it keep disconnecting due to "bad password"
<Daylighter> damn I miss gnome
<Daylighter> lol
<scizzo-> Daylighter: irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<scizzo-> Daylighter: you only need to type that
<Daylighter> ah
<Daylighter> disconnecting 127.0.0.1 (bad password)
<Daylighter> well, Closing Link:
<Daylighter> it is still rejecting my "bad password"
<dougb> you're supposed to use dist-upgrade?
<dougb> not regular upgrade?
<daylight1r> hm
<will__> anyone having a delay/black screen after login in gutsy?
<will__> before the desktop shows that is
<panosru> Hi, i have an ntfs disk with windows vista my primary is an ext3 disk with ubuntu which one i use. I have ntfs-3g driver installed and everything fine. Today i had to boot into vista after i finished my work i reboot to boot again in ubuntu but vista disk disappeared! Does anyone knows what happen? Thanks in advice.
<ubuntu_dave> panosru: did u hibernate/suspend vista or shut it down properly?
<panosru> I can see the disk in Storage Device Manager but when i press the mount button nothing happens.
<panosru> ubuntu_dave no didn't shut down properly i reset it because it stuck on system shut down
<ubuntu_dave> that's why
<panosru> ubuntu_dave do you think if i boot again and reboot will fix it?
<ubuntu_dave> ntfs filesystem needs to be shut down correctly or ntfs-3g will refuse to mount it (for safety reasons)
<ubuntu_dave> yes if you shut down vista correctly it should work fine afterwards in ubuntu
<panosru> ubuntu_dave i didn't knew that... thanks for info i will boot in vista and reboot
<panosru> i hope one day get rid of windows ...
<ubuntu_dave> :)
<will__> exactly, the NTFS gets marked as not uncleanly unmounted....just boot vista then restart and go to ubuntu and it will work
<panosru> brb :D
<will__> lol
<daylight1r> is anyone else unable to get X running after upgrading to the beta?
<magzilla> yeah
<ratpoison> gutsy amd64. My oofice impress and base won't start! http://pastebin.com/m3ea03212
<daylighter> okay I found my feisty liveCD
<panosru> works :D
<daylighter> I need help with my X problem
<nox-Hand> Feature idea, I suggest that when doing dist-upgrades and it asks about a mere config file replacement, that it continues with other packages in the background. Returning after an hour of uprgading to see it has done 5 mins of work and then ahlted really sucks
<hylje> yes | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fangorious> what is the default runlevel for the gutsy livedvd? I'm trying to boot it into single user, install an updated ati driver, and finish boot
<panosru> does anyone knows why rhythmbox music player does now show non lattin characters?
<panosru> well actually i know why
<panosru> but
<hetauma> what's openoffice's equivalent for mathtype?
<magzilla> daylighter: are you getting a blank screen for X?
<panosru> how to fix it?
<panosru> i tried easytag but nothing worked
<fangorious> panosru, are the characters displayed anywhere else (filenames in nautilus, for example)?
<daylighter> magzilla: what happens is everything boots normally, then when it gets ready to start gdm, the screen flashes and I see the X cursor and I get a dialogue box that asks me for my resolution and video card driver
<daylighter> no matter what I do, it will always flash back to that dialogue, I've even tried recompiling my driver and reconfiguring x with dpkg
<magzilla> daylighter: ah, that is different from my X problem
<panosru> fangorious, well they are from windows i think windows use windows-1253 character set thats why
<panosru> in windows media player they are shown fine
<daylighter> this is the only time gutsy has ever given me problems
<mnk> please can anyone tell me where the gutsy installer (upgrading from feisty) downloads the files?
<jussi01> mnk: whichever repo you have enabled
<daylighter> hmmm
<daylighter> I think I am going to copy all my data to a new partition and just install feisty again, this is a pain
<mnk> all i did was to run the installer thingy from the alternative cd - but it still insists on downloading a whole load of files anyway
<mnk> ie after the initial files it finds from the cd
<BlueParrot>  mnk because it is Beta which is soon to be released there will be a lot of changes made to the packages , so even if you got the CD very recently there is still a chance some files on there are "old"
<mnk> any help will be appreciated
<daylighter> how do I move a directory?
<mnk> oic BlueParrot
<daylighter> or do I have to copy
<BlueParrot> daylighter: mv
<mnk> but is there any way of just upgrading to all the files on the cd?
<daylighter> how do I move a directory with mv?
<BlueParrot> daylighter: type: man mv ina terminal for more info
<_dan_> mv sourcedir destdir
<mnk> cos if i disable my net connection - the install fails cos it wants me to download stuff
<BlueParrot> daylighter: the man command is probably the most useful comand there is
<_dan_> but u should *really* know that when your using a beta version of ubuntu
<daylighter> BlueParrot: yes indeed
<ratpoison> gutsy amd64. My oofice impress and base won't start! http://pastebin.com/m3ea03212
<daylighter> mv: inter-device move failed: `/media/disk-1/home/james' to `/media/disk/james'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<BlueParrot> mnk: I don't know to be honest
<mnk> ok thanks BlueParrot anyway
<mnk> can anyone else help pls?
<mnk> any help will be appreciated
<mnk> :)
<BlueParrot> mnk: I don't think what you want to do is easily doable without mirroring the entire repository tbh
<mnk> omg
<ratpoison> why not rsyncing the iso file you download and THEN burn it
<mnk> but the whole point of the alternative install is for those who don't have net or whatever right
<BlueParrot> mnk: why don't you just upgrade over the network ?
<ratpoison> (total syntax mess, but anyway)
<mnk> cos it is taking yeeeeeeeeears
<BlueParrot> mnk: yes, but it is an alternative _install_ I don't think it is meant for upgrades
<mnk> usually my conxn is faster but having some major isp problems
<mnk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-93ac2e597b9e0c5ff78111d4fd2bbe34a35799c7
<BlueParrot> mnk: if you have problems with the net connection I wouldn't recomend upgrading to the beta tbh ...
<mnk>    3.
<mnk> Upgrading using the alternate CD/DVD
<mnk> Use this method if the system being upgraded is not connected to the Internet.
<BlueParrot> ah , ok
<BlueParrot> it complaisn it can't find certain packages ?
<ratpoison> yeah, but how good an idea is it to install a beta version in a pc with a bad connection? It is going to need updates by definition, and you won't get them... how about going for the stable or waiting
<mnk> i don't mind waiting for updates
<mnk> but i am wondering why the no-net install wants me to have a net conxn
<BlueParrot> mnk: you realise that the beta working flawlessly is pretty much the exception rather than the rule, right ?
<mnk> yeah i know dudes
<ratpoison> or rather the whole point of having a beta :p
<BlueParrot> mnk: it might be a bug with your version of the alternate CD ... it is called Beta for a reason ...
<mnk> but aren't we supposed to try to get it to work :) ?
<ratpoison> yup, file a bug report on launchpad :)
<mnk> k
<mnk> will do
<BlueParrot> mnk: what error does it give you ?
<mnk> it says that it can't connect to the net
<mnk> leme paste my sources.list
<BlueParrot> uhm use pastebin
<mnk> i am wondering if i have extra stuff in there that i shouldn't have
<BlueParrot> ahhh, yes, if you have regular sources in there ( i.e not the CD ) then it might be complaining it can't connect to those
<KalEl> Hi... I am running 7.04 32 bit version now, can I update to a 64-bit version of Gusty?
<mnk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39282/
<ratpoison> how bout nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list (or whatever) and commenting the lines that have to do with a net connection?
<BlueParrot> KalEl: I'm not sure, but it sounds like something which would cause you pain :P
<mnk> which lines are they ratpoison
<mnk> ?
<mnk> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<mnk> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<mnk> things like that?
<mnk> anything with http at the beg?
<KalEl> Ok your advice well taken, I will then update to 32-bit version only?
<ratpoison> mnk: sec
<fangorious> what's the recommended way to use an updated video driver on a livedvd image?
<BlueParrot> mnk: uhm yea, try commenting out all the lines except the CD
<ratpoison> pretty much all the ones that contain http
<ratpoison> add a #
<mnk> ok
<BlueParrot> mnk: also, that sources.list can be heavily simplified :P
<ratpoison> also: upgrading with automatix (or using it for that matter) is NOT recommended
<usser> KalEl u can back up your home directory and just install gutsy copying the contents of your home back
<ratpoison> I know it's a pain, but it can really screw up your upgrade process
<mnk> ratpoison: i used it ages ago
<mnk> and it just stayed there
<usser> KalEl that is if u dont have a lot of programs installed
<mnk> ok here goes
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> has anybody synaptics touchpad?
<KalEl> The moment I opened the update-manager, it greeted me with an Upgrade button :)
<BlueParrot> mnk: I have 6 lines in my sources.list , and 3 of them is for source code :P
<mnk> hehehehehe
<mnk> i dunno man
<mnk> sometimes i think i need to do a fresh reinstall
<mnk> but i did somethign stupid when i first installed dapper
<ratpoison> tbh distribution upgrade needs LOADS of work
<mnk> i didn't put /home in a sep partition
<mnk> OMG!!!!
<BlueParrot> mnk: dooooooooh
<mnk> it is still trying to d/l some files
<BlueParrot> mnk: did you remember to do an update first ?
<mnk> oh
<KalEl> I wish Gusty has support for NVidia GeForce 8600GTS card
<mnk> no i didn't
<mnk> oops
<mnk> :$
<BlueParrot> : )
<hetauma> I'm trying to edit an equation on a .doc written in M$office with open office and I get "Error activating object. General OLE error" any ideas ?
<napkin> yo, any ideas when canonical commercial repo (ie, vmware server packages) will be available for gutsy?
<BlueParrot> mnk: happens to the best of us :P
<mnk> and the worst of us :$
<mnk> :)
<KalEl> That's one of the reason I'm upgrading, 8600GTS gave me trouble with 7.04.
<scizzo-> KalEl: I am using geforce 8600GTS
<mnk> err why is sudo apt-get update still d/l loads of files?
<scizzo-> with dual monitors and compiz
<KalEl> scizzo-: cool! with acceleration? glxgears runs?
<BlueParrot> mnk: btw, if you have free space on your HD there is no reason you can't just create another partition and copy your /home over there
<scizzo-> KalEl: glxgears is not working as it should
<BlueParrot> mnk: then use it as /home for a fresh install
<scizzo-> KalEl: I belive that it makes it all goes nuts...but the rendering and so on is on
<mnk> i haven't :(
<mnk> need to buy a new drive
<ratpoison> hetauma: OLE is the system MSOffice uses to have office programmes interact. It's an MS specific portion of code and I don't now if it works on oofice
<KalEl> great... that alone justifies my urge to upgrade!!!
<scizzo-> KalEl: haven't been checking through my xorg file that much yet...it works now though.. :D
<KalEl> thanks for the information, scizzo-, if i have any trouble after upgrading, i hope to find you here :)
<BlueParrot> mnk: it is downloading them of the CD at a guess
<mnk> Error authenticating some packages
<mnk> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<mnk> drat!
<BlueParrot> ouch
<BlueParrot> mnk: try using update manager rather than apt-get
<scizzo-> KalEl: well I just added a few extra things...I am suppose to work more with it and put it on my website...but well the site is not done yet
<BlueParrot> *upgrade manager
<mnk> hold on
<mnk> the apt-get just uncommented out some of the lines!
<ratpoison> try aptitude
<hetauma> ratpoison, :( bad news for me
<BlueParrot> mnk: lol
<KalEl> scizzo-: ok... if ur site is half complete, still i'd love to see it
<mnk> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  <-- that is what i am supposed to do right?
<ERGLupin> for some reason the amd64 version of Gutsy Beta isnt booting on my PC but it did on my macbook
<fangorious> exit
<KalEl> how would i go about upgrading to 64-bit from 32-bit?
<scizzo-> KalEl: there is no info on it yet
<BlueParrot> mnk: I have no idea, always do netinstalls or fresh installs of a CD
<ratpoison> ERGLupin: did you check your BIOS?
<ERGLupin> what about it?
<ERGLupin> i dont have an option for 64bit on/off if thats what you mean
<ratpoison> ERGLupin: maybe your BIOS isn't configured to check for boot devices on your drive(s)
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: what do you mean it "isn't booting" , when does it fail ?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: and how ...
<ERGLupin> sorry
<ERGLupin> it shows the menu
<ERGLupin> like
<ERGLupin> start UBUNTU/install
<ERGLupin> safe graphics mode
<ERGLupin> oem
<BlueParrot> ah, GRUB ?
<ERGLupin> and Ive tried both normal and safe graphics
<ERGLupin> this is from the CD
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: what happens when it fails, and when does it fail ?
<ERGLupin> after that my monitor goes off
<ERGLupin> but the disc keeps spinning
<BlueParrot> eh ?
<ERGLupin> just like norma
<BlueParrot> when you make a selection ?
<ERGLupin> by off I mean like um its asleep
<ERGLupin> mhm
<KalEl> Hi... for some reason the Distribution Upgrade process has stopped at "Modifying software channels" where it says "Fetching file 28 of 42" with a complete bar
<KalEl> should i cancel it?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: so when you select a boot option you lose all video output ?
<ERGLupin> mhm
<ERGLupin> yes that would be a better description
<ratpoison> ERGLupin: I've had a similar problem, but it turned out to be a burnt M/board
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: bug report time I think ...
<ERGLupin> yeah my mobo is fine
<ERGLupin> brand new and VItsa/XP still works fine
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: file a bug report, and make sure you state all hardware you have installed + BIOS settings etc ...
<ERGLupin> ok
<ERGLupin> where do I due that?
<ratpoison> launchpad
<BlueParrot> hmm, what is the ubotu comand again ?
<BlueParrot> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BlueParrot> that was scarily intuiative
<ERGLupin> heh
<BlueParrot> I mean it should at least be something like !bg-report --help
<ratpoison> BlueParrot: have you had problems with your oofice?
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: not recently
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: but I haven't really tried it on Gutsy
<ratpoison> could you try starting impress or base?
<BlueParrot> uhm, ok, I have only ever used writer :P
<BlueParrot> what comand is it ?
<ratpoison> writer and calc work for me, but....
<ratpoison> ooffice -base I guess
<BlueParrot> got the splash screen
<ratpoison> it complains about bad pointers
<BlueParrot> seems to work just fine
<BlueParrot> ooooh
<BlueParrot> ** (process:7415): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<BlueParrot> it did start thou
<ratpoison> http://pastebin.com/m3ea03212 is what I get
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: fun ...
<BlueParrot> seems to work just fine here
<ratpoison> I'm suspecting problem with the fglrx, since it says: glibc6 detected, which was installed by the restricted drivers manager
<BlueParrot> ah
<BlueParrot> yea, I'm using the FLOSS driver for a Radeon 9200 SE
<jussi01> is there another way to get flashplugin-nonfree than the repos? I hate this... every time I try it takes forever to download
<KalEl> it is taking a long time in fetching file 28 of 42 at modifying the software channels
<BlueParrot> jussi01: I think you can download it from their website
<threethirty> hello all
<BlueParrot> jussi01: or one version of it at least
<KalEl> the bar goes all the way and then it rolls back...
<BlueParrot> KalEl: : /
<ratpoison> BlueParrot: any suggestions? :)
<ratpoison> is it wise to remove glibc?
<cj_> hi
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: heh, no I don't think so :P
<Ace2016> Hi all
<cj_> where can i download the most recent gutsy snapshot?
<Ace2016> anyone know if gusty has an xcb enabled xorg??
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: I think that is one of those packages aptitude forces you to type "I realise this is a very bad idea" in order to remove
<cj_> is there not a CD rather than a DVD?
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: what card are you using ? Is it old enough to work with the OSS driver ?
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: you could try that for a start
<ratpoison> x1950
<ratpoison> too bad I have a new card
<threethirty> where can i find a beryl-manager -esque preference editor for compiz fusion
<KalEl> what can i do what can i do :( i guess i have to wait till the full release?
<ratpoison> cj_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<KalEl> can i paste?
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: heh, well I haven't even tried using fglrx since about 3 years ago : )
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release.gpg
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@59.92.148.190]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BlueParrot> KalEl: don't paste lots of text
<ratpoison> KalEl: use pastebin plz
<BlueParrot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@59.92.148.190]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<KalEl> i will use pastebin from next time, i apologize
<Ace2016> did KalEl just get banned? so he can't come back if he exits right?
<ratpoison> threethirty: use synaptic try advanced compiz config and you'll get it
<ratpoison> I don't remember which one it is
<Pici> Ace2016: No, that was a mute.
<Ace2016> ah ok
<threethirty> ratpoision, ty
<KalEl> while trying to upgrade, i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39287/
<ratpoison> threethirty: compizconfig-settings-manager
<BlueParrot> hmmmmm
<Ace2016> is it just me or did gusty get renamed?
<BlueParrot> was I the only one who got a flawless upgrade ? :P
<Ace2016> no, the others are not in a support channel looking for hel
<KalEl> it is now telling me "your system is up-to-date" and the upgrade button is gone :(
<Ace2016> help*
<ratpoison> KalEl try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ratpoison> maybe there was something wrong with your network
<BlueParrot> Heck, if it ought to break for SOMEBODY it ought to have been me. I am running KDE apps under Xfce , have a wireless card which requires proprietary firmware, and an ATI card ... that it "just works" on my box doesn't feel right somehow ...
<KalEl> man i can't wait to get gusty running... i even bought a 8600GTS and "Roller Coaster Tycoon 3D" to play with it
<Artemis3> i have a little problem, sound is not working with a via KM400... (vt82c686?) i did lspci but lspnp seems not installed... could this be?
<KalEl> ok thanks
<BlueParrot> KalEl: you can start the upgrade manager from the menu iirc
<KalEl> the button reappeared after i pressed 'Check' for updates a few times, i'm trying again
<BlueParrot> KalEl: what desktop are you using ?
<KalEl> Gnome
<Ace2016> apps don't really care that much about the window manager
<BlueParrot> Ace2016: yea, but konqueror and Amarok running on a system that doesn't have half of KDE ...
<ratpoison> Ace2016: really? have you tried working matlab with ANY window manager and composite extension enabled?
<ERGLupin> hmm thats weird BlueParrot i just downloaded and burned the i386 of the beta and its fine
<KalEl> i wonder what this file "28 of 42" is
<KalEl> it again became slow there
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: oh well
<ERGLupin> and I know the cd is fine or was fine yesterday on my Macbook
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: you don't need all those instructions anyway , do you ? :P
<ERGLupin> nah
<BlueParrot> sounds like a bug in the 64 bit version tbh ...
<ERGLupin> or... maybe I spoke too soon wth
<BlueParrot> hmmm...
<KalEl> 28 of 42 looks like a borg designation :(
<ERGLupin> this time it boot all the way up to desktop
<BlueParrot> the update manager wants to install a new version of the wireless driver ...
<ERGLupin> I saw the background then it stopped with graphic output again
<BlueParrot> do I feel lucky ?
<ERGLupin> is it maybe cause I dont have speakers hooked up? I know that sounds stupid but... <.<
<ratpoison> well imo i don't know if sound card can actually tell if they have speakers hooked up or not
<ratpoison> cards*
<ERGLupin> oh wait nvm it recovered and said "activation of org.gnome.SettingsDaemon timed out"
<KalEl> man... 28 of 42 keeps freezing the Distribution Upgrade system - no doubt 7 of 9 is more people's favourite
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: depends on the card I guess. Some of them sense if you have headphones connected ...
<ERGLupin> does anyone know off hand if that bug still exist on the nvidia-glx-new package?
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: think they measure the impedance or smth
<Ace2016> BlueParrot: well most kde apps only need kde libs, and thats about it
<KalEl> is there any way to clean-sweep the installation process so far before retrying?
<ratpoison> BlueParrot: if they had to do it some way, it would have to be that, but I have serious off topic concerns as an electronincs engineer on how that can be fail-safe
<BlueParrot> Ace2016: well they do bitch a lot about displays and throw up a bunch of warnings if you start them from a terminal
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: I study nuclear physics, there's no such thing as fail-safe ; )
<Ace2016> checked if they do the same in kde?
<ratpoison> :)
<ERGLupin> gparted plays nicely with NTFS partitions right?
<BlueParrot> ratpoison: it probably just measures the current at an inaudible signal and tries to guess what is connected
<ratpoison> ERGLupin: to the extent of my experience it does
<joakim-> anyone had problems with adobe flash installing properly?
<ratpoison> what do you get with bluetooth headphones, though? :p, or with bluetooth wiring to your stereo?
<joakim-> well it installs alright, just doesnt work in firefox
<ERGLupin> hmm it didnt destroy my Vista partition but it might of my XP one
<BlueParrot> hmmm, does the "unattended-updates" package start on its own if you install it, or is it just there to be used if you decide you need it ?
<KalEl> can't believe i'm pwned at the "Modifying the software channels" stage!
<branstrom> Anyone got NVTV working with an NVIDIA card?
<branstrom> It says Fatal: no supported video card found
<spiderpig> hello yall
<spiderpig> can i put in a order for a gutsy gibbon cd right now?
<ERGLupin> is swap partition suppose to be twice the size of your ram?
<ERGLupin> of was that Windows pagefile?
<BlueParrot> oh btw, kudos to whoever changed the sudo password prompt, completely unneccessary and trivial improvements like that make me smile : )
<ratpoison> ERGLupin: well, not anymore, I believe 2gbs or swap is pretty much enough
<ratpoison> for normal desktop use
<cj_> i should be able to boot an x86 cd on an amd64 machine shouldn't i?
<ratpoison> no matter how big your RAM is
<ERGLupin> oh ok good 8GB seemed like a lot
<branstrom> ratpoison: is there any configuration to change for that or could one just resize the swap partition and be done with it?
<ratpoison> branstrom: not to my awareness, although I bet that ther is. Can't gparted do it?
<branstrom> gparted only resizes the partition, right?
<branstrom> I was wondering if there was something else to do
<branstrom> so I don't fuck anything up
<spiderpig> whats new in gusty gibbon?
<ratpoison> barnstrom: don't mistake me for a wizard, I've actually been using linux for about 6 months :)
<ERGLupin> lol there is a list spiderpig
<ERGLupin> what are you asking branstrom?
<spiderpig> ERGLupin hello sir. you know?
<ERGLupin> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<spiderpig> is there some security issues that will be fixed in gusty gibbon?
<BlueParrot> hmm, who si Vadim Zeitlin and Scott Ritchie , and why are their keys in the default list for "trusted software providers" ?
<BlueParrot> to the google mobile ...
<extra> any graphics gurus in here?
<branstrom> spiderpig: there are many many changes
<DanaG> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<BlueParrot> extra: define guru ...
<DanaG> yay, an update.
<DanaG> It claims to add hardware acceleration.
<extra> my xserver-xorg-video-intel isn't working since my upgrade to gutsy
<extra> BlueParrot: someone with knowledge to make gutsy stop using vesa and start using xserver-xorg-video-intel
<BlueParrot> extra: does it give you an error when it tries to start ?
<branstrom> DanaG: does it render Flash movies faster? That's my main gripe.
<ratpoison> anyways. Time for me to scram
<DanaG> I'll test it.
<KalEl> <--- pwned
<ERGLupin> lol just at Flash9
<DanaG> Give me a link to test.
<BlueParrot> extra: try dmesg | grep intel    and see what it comes up with
<KalEl> i curse my bad luck
<KalEl> i suppose i will try it again tomorrow
<extra> BlueParrot: Not anymore.. but when it first upgraded, the first thing that popped up was a black screen with the graphics applet in the center of the screen, asking me to configure it cause it didn't config right or something.. ok, doing that
<branstrom> sIFR gets unusable, for example
<branstrom> DanaG: http://fmsweden.se
<branstrom> not unusable, but close
<ERGLupin> oh 9 is newest in Windows too
<extra> BlueParrot:  dmesg | grep intel
<extra> [   18.944000]  ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
<extra> thats it
<BlueParrot> hmmm
<BlueParrot> what does your xorg.conf say ?
<BlueParrot> about the driver ...
<DanaG> Wow, that page is rather cpu-intensive when loading.
<KalEl> is there any non-graphical way to upgrade? sudo apt-get upgrade did not really work...
<KalEl> it ran normally but did 0 upgrades
<extra> BlueParrot: well, it says vesa.. the graphics failed to configure stuff, and the only button that got me out of it was 'cancel' and then it said it was storing my conf to "xorg.conf.broken" .. but I restarted and I think it wrote over the .broken again
<BlueParrot> KalEl: normally you use dist-upgrade between versions, and aptitude tends to be better at it than apt-get
<will__> how can you do a video capture of the screen?
<BlueParrot> extra: hmm, ok
<sin1> how do I set pcmanfm as my default file manager?
<DanaG> Oh, I see: the new flash is a beta.
<ERGLupin> mhm
<BlueParrot> extra: you had better talk to someone with experience with intel , I am on AMD
<DanaG> So the package won't do it.
<ERGLupin> um AMD?
<extra> BlueParrot: k.  sucks though.  you'd think this wouldn't happen when intel is the open driver
<ERGLupin> AMD uses child labourers to produce lower quality CPUs that are mainly designed for hackers
<branstrom> DanaG: how is it going?
<ERGLupin> http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: well ATI for the graphics card... but having an AMD CPU sort of reduces the chance I'm using a intel chipset by a bit ; )
<ERGLupin> read it and learn the facts
<BlueParrot> extra: Gutsy is still in Beta , these thinsg happen. It would be worse if it was teh stable release
<zer0x`> stupid question, for a x86 pentium 4, i want the i386 realease, right?
<ERGLupin> mhm
<extra> BlueParrot: yea.. spose so.
<sin1> anyone know how to set pcmanfm as my default file manager?
<extra> worked fine in feisty
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: most chipmakers have outsourced their actual pridcution
<ERGLupin> BlueParrot read that article
<ERGLupin> its funny as hell
<ERGLupin> if it wasnt for the fact it is from 2001 I would think it was fake
<ERGLupin> still maybe
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: heh, ah, this a bit like "shelly the republican" ?
<DanaG> Oh, I had to do a manual install.
<ERGLupin> never heard of that
<branstrom> DanaG: feel free to highlight me, I'm interested in your progress, but I think I'll install it myself too
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: uh, hang on a sec
<ERGLupin> is that like a satirical republican blog?
<ERGLupin> i found it
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I just realised ... :P
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I'm on intel atm :P
<DanaG> Woah, the h.264 does seem to be accelerated.
<BlueParrot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ERGLupin> #8 way to tell if your son is  hacker
<ERGLupin> 8. Is your son obsessed with "Lunix"?
<radius> is that a lunar os?
<radius> only works during a full moon ;p
<ERGLupin> yes the jews use it for their holy planning
<panosru> hi, how can i change the resolution of login screen?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: uhm, yea.. I'm on AMD ... uhm ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39290/
<ERGLupin> ...i really dont care lol
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I totally forgot I fried my motherboard and had it replaced with a HP from my dad's work :P
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: so I'm on a P4 at the moment
<BlueParrot> only realised because zer0x mentioned the P4 ...
<BlueParrot> and I figured he could use i686 instead of i386
<ERGLupin> you keep telling me things I dont care to know
<ERGLupin> ;)
<BlueParrot> well I found it a bit amusing I yold extra to find someone who uses intel when I am in fact running on a P4 :P
<BlueParrot> thou I guess I still don't use an intel GPU
<ERGLupin> i use a 8800GTX
<BlueParrot> my condolences :P
<ERGLupin> why do I have your condolences?
<ERGLupin> did someone I know die?
<ERGLupin> or did I get fired from a job?
<radius> that's next week
<radius> BlueParrot, the 8800GTX spec... http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_8800.html
<ERGLupin> yeah its "second" best
<BlueParrot> but but... free drivers ...
<ERGLupin> i say "second" cause the ULTRA isnt really that much better as its just a "We kick ass now and always" move by NVIDIA
<ERGLupin> free drivers?
<ERGLupin> i dont pay for them
<BlueParrot> my Radeon 9200 have open source drivers in xorg : )
<ERGLupin> dont care
<superkiwi> uhm, is the adept_anager --version upgrade abit unstable? I get bad checksums for the installer and then for the downloaded files it gets. And it also just closes. I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10.
<ERGLupin> i like open source
<ERGLupin> but i dont demand it
<ERGLupin> just like I like pepsi
<ERGLupin> but if they ask if coke is ok I say yeah
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: neither did I, except that you had to mess about with nVidia's crazy kernel hack to circumvent the GPL
<will__> PNY have a 8800 GTX that is overclocked to ultra speeds for GTX prices
<ERGLupin> ??
<ERGLupin> will__ I can do the same to mine in Software
<ERGLupin> BlueParrot crazy kernel hack?
<ERGLupin> you mean go to synaptic
<ERGLupin> and download nvidia-glx-new?
<ERGLupin> and tell restricted to use it?
* radius chuckles 
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: the GPL means they can't stick the driver into the kernel, so instead they put a kernel module with some hooks in there
<superkiwi> The adept_manager crashes after it tells me that some of my programs is not longer supported. Bleh.
<will__> its the pny 8800 gtx xlr8
<ERGLupin> well apparently Linus Trovalous doesnt like the GPL anymore
<ERGLupin> not relevant at all
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: and well, sometiems it has .. issues ...
<will__> yes but ERGLupin you void your warranty and lose all support....
<ERGLupin> just felt like saying he is an idiot
<ERGLupin> will__ no
<ERGLupin> NVIDIA supports OCing
<ERGLupin> they have their own tools for it
<will__> not when you cook it hehe
<ERGLupin> well yeah
<ERGLupin> but if you do it
<will__> but yeah....everyone oc's...so I see your point
<ERGLupin> and it breaks
<ERGLupin> from something else
<ERGLupin> its cool
<ERGLupin> the ULTRA is a waste of money
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: actually Linus dissaproves of GPLv3 , and regardless it is not just his code in the kernel
<ERGLupin> i know and I think he is a retard for his reason
<ERGLupin> sorry for being rude
<BlueParrot> but really, lets not start arguing about that...
<ERGLupin> why do you agree with his reasoning?
<will__> Linus this...Linus that.....
<ERGLupin> I would of never pegged the father of Linux to be a DRM lover
<stamen> hi
<ERGLupin> hiya
<stamen> who can help me to install proper codecs
<stamen> to watch .avi
<superkiwi> Guys, my adept_manager --version_upgrade is crashing right after I get a message that some of my apps is not longer supported (and may be removed). But I now have 832 packages ready to be upgraded. Should I download the packages even though I won't 'install' them with the ksedu adept_manager --version_upgrade... ?
<ERGLupin> VLC can
<stamen> and other
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I don't, I was just pointing out that he isn't fundamentally opposed to the GPL or even GPLv3 , the "argument" is not quite as bad as some people make it out to be
<stamen> yes but the picture is like scrambled
<ERGLupin> in VLC?
<sin1>  anyone know how to set pcmanfm as my default file manager?
<stamen> there is voice and titles, but picture is scrambled
<ERGLupin> well VLC is codec free
<ERGLupin> so its a problem with the AVI file id assume
<ERGLupin> ive read what he said
<ERGLupin> the "TiVo Clause"
<ERGLupin> though really I forget what it was all about
<ERGLupin> cept he was pro DRM
<ERGLupin> and in a world in which DRM is on the way out
<ERGLupin> seemed weird
<BlueParrot> stamen: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats I /think/ it still applies in Gutsy
<kane77> hi there.. my boot stops at Starting MTA..
<hype_> anyone having issue with alsa/PCM in mplayer ?
<hype_> BlueParrot , you have a new package on gutsy: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: Linus isn't pro DRM, I think he just found the anti-DRM clause in GPLv3 to be overly broad.
<stamen> ok I will try
<BlueParrot> hype_: surely you have that in feisty as well ?
<hype_> nope
<BlueParrot> hype_: you sure about that? Because I installed a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras ...
<hype_> most of the packages it installs ARE available for feisty, but you dont have a handy package that installs them all :D
<BlueParrot> hype_: in fact, the page I linked to tells you to do so to get codecs on feisty
<ERGLupin> Torvalds specifically objected to one new provision in the GPL 3 draft that opposes digital rights management, which is technology that uses encryption to control the use of content and running of software. "I think it's insane to require people to make their private signing keys available, for example. I wouldn't do it," he said.
<hype_> ho, really?
<kane77> well not actually stops, but certainly stalls for quite a while... what can I do?
<hype_> thats good
<kane77> what is MTA anyway?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: yes, if you read that you will see that his comment was not "I think DRM is fine" , that particular quote is taken out of context.
<ERGLupin> i know
<ERGLupin> im confused though
<ERGLupin> if linux is open source
<stamen> BlueParrot: no, this not works
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I think he basically misunderstood just what the anti-DRM clause is saying , or thinks it will have some implications that it won't
<ERGLupin> how does one man have the right to say if the kernel can be under which license?
<BlueParrot> stamen: specifically how does it not work ?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: he doesn't , in fact, he couldn't say it should use GPLv3 if he wanted to
<stamen> BlueParrot: http://pastebin.com/d64cf2c22
<ERGLupin> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0601.3/0559.html
<ERGLupin> thats where the quote came from
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: it boils down to copyright law, and because the kernel is a mess of code, some licensed GPLv2 or latter, some GPLv2 only, some GPL ( any version ) and some BSD , or some other crap... it is just a pain to sort it out ...
<ERGLupin> no no I agree
<ERGLupin> the issue is his stance on DRM
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: completely theoretically you would have to hunt down everyone who has copyright on code in the kernel and ask them for permission to change the license unless they used the "or latter" language.
<ERGLupin> if you are going to use open source code I dont think you should be allowed to use DRM alongside it
<stamen> BlueParrot: did you see what I send?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: again I agree, but there are different ways to go about that
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: and I think Linus complaint was that the current GPLv3 clause would prohibit some legitimate things , i.e it is too broad
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: I dunno if he is right, but it is not as if he is basically saying "I think DRM is all fine and dandy"
<ERGLupin> well there is nothing illegitimate with DRM
<BlueParrot> you know what I meant
<BlueParrot> stamen: hang on a sec
<stamen> ok
<BlueParrot> stamen: oh, did you try the other way ?
<stamen> ?
<BlueParrot> stamen: use add/remove to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jussi01> frostburn: ping
<BlueParrot> stamen: it will pull in quite a lot of crap , like Sun Java and some fonts
<BlueParrot> stamen: but if you want all the proprietary codecs I assume you want that as well ?
<stamen> yes I want them
<frostburn> what's up
<jussi01> frostburn: just wanted to know if there was anyone else you suggest I annoy to get that bug from yesterday looked at...
<jussi01> :)
<frostburn> jussi01, fix the resolution?
<jussi01> frostburn: no, not yet
<frostburn> maybe in ubuntu-devel but i doubt it
<ERGLupin> does UBUNTU have to have GRUB to load?
<frostburn> after some thought, it might just be a problem with the ati driver
<jussi01> frostburn: yes, i think I would agree with that
<frostburn> so perhaps #ati
<jussi01> heh... now your thinking... (duh) :)
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: technically no, you can load it with another boot loader, why you'd want to is another matter tho ...
<nox-Hand> Is it not a regular bug that laptops with Intel sound dont have sound after Gutsy upgrade?
<ERGLupin> hm
<nox-Hand> I don't anyway
<ERGLupin> can vista handle not having its loader on MBR?
<nox-Hand> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<BlueParrot> nox-Hand: I bet you it is your mixer settings that have just muted the volume
<cyrano> hi. i am trying to install a nautilus script in gutsy but can't fin scripst menu when i rightclick files in nautilus. why
<nox-Hand> ERGLupin: Read that ubotu just said
<nox-Hand> BlueParrot: Nope
<nox-Hand> I read about it somewhere
<nox-Hand> Lemme find it again
<spiderpig> when it comes to security in linux i should focus mostly on rootkits and firewalls, correct? viruses and malware and such is no issue in linux?
<BlueParrot> nox-Hand: the Intel sound driver miss-labels the mixer channels. Set ALL volume controlls to AT LEAST 90% , I had the same problems and it turns out the propper volume controlls were "Headphones" and "PCM" , "Master" didn't do anything
<spiderpig> is there a /ubuntu/security channel btw?
<cyrano> also i can't play wma files... though i think i have installed the right codecs. pls help
<BlueParrot> nox-Hand: there could be other issues as well, but try that bit first
<BlueParrot> cyrano: if they are encrypted you are out of luck
<ERGLupin> ok so just pop back in my VIsta install disc and hit repaid
<ERGLupin> repair
<kane77> hi there.. my boot stall at Starting MTA for quite a while.. is it known bug? (I couldnt find it on launchpad)
<BlueParrot> cyrano: as far as I know there is no way to play Microsoft DRM encrypted WMA files. You should be able to play non-encrypted wma thou ...
<cyrano> why? thats what movieplayer says
<nox-Hand> BlueParrot: Never mind, that bug was fixed I see :)
<spiderpig> ERGLupin lol you install vista? are you scuecidal?
<cyrano> ok... so if movie player says they are encryted they surely are drm files...?
<ERGLupin> spiderpig um no
<ERGLupin> im a gamer
<spiderpig> vista is the aabsolut worst system i ever tested in my life
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: Let him if he thinks it's any good
<ERGLupin> well
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: Let him fail
<ERGLupin> then you missed out on a lot
<nox-Hand> :)
<spiderpig> the whole system feels like its made to control from outside
<spiderpig> seriously
<BlueParrot> nox-Hand: run ALSA-mixer and set all volumes to a LARGE volume, and make sure nothing is muted. I had to pull the "headphones" volume above 70% to hear anything
<spiderpig> i am not trying to bash you sir but
<spiderpig> :/
<nox-Hand> ERGLupin: You need DX10?
<ERGLupin> some games I play use it yea
<BlueParrot> nox-Hand: uhm, make that alsa-mixer
<ERGLupin> Vista is not that bad
<ERGLupin> tat all
<nox-Hand> That's the ONLY reasonto use Vista, DX10
<spiderpig> ERGLupin i understand the whole 'i want to game thing' but atleast run win XP
<ERGLupin> and its getting better
<ERGLupin> need DX10
<ERGLupin> and yea DX10 is the only reason to run Vista
<ERGLupin> i still have XP
<nox-Hand> A nicely setup Compiz Fusion + open source Linux beats Vista any day but on the gaming level
<ERGLupin> on a partition
<ERGLupin> yea it does
<spiderpig> ERGLuin aight
<BlueParrot> Most games don't even use DX10 yet
<ERGLupin> well
<ERGLupin> lets be honest
<nox-Hand> ERGLupin: I still ahve Vista. For school. When we use it at school, I usually try to use Linux apps anyway :P
<ERGLupin> OS X beats all
<nox-Hand> I just feel.... fail.. when I use XP
<spiderpig> nox-hand i just use open office these days
<ERGLupin> meh
<ERGLupin> open office sucks
<spiderpig> works for me.
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: OSX is BSD with added vendor lockin and eye-candy
<ERGLupin> OS X is the best
<spiderpig> just as well as excel did. i use calc
<ERGLupin> you know it
<BlueParrot> Free as in speech all the way ...
<spiderpig> i can do all the same stuff
<ERGLupin> and if you dont admit it you are just jealous
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: MathCad, some hardware layout apps we use, and Office 2k7 .docx
<nox-Hand> = fail all of em :)
<spiderpig> ERGLupin i just told you i do all the same shit i did in excel with calc
<ERGLupin> and paying 130 for a top notch OS
<nox-Hand> brb, reboot
<ERGLupin> is no biggie
<nox-Hand> ERGLupin: Only, it's not.
<nox-Hand> I pay 0 for a top notch OS
<nox-Hand> Only, it is :D
<ERGLupin> OS X is top notch
<BlueParrot> excel ... calc ... pfffft real men use Fortran 90 : )
<spiderpig> nox-hand office 2007 sucks atleast use 2003 its standard
<nox-Hand> ERGLupin: Okay, you got me, it's not that bad
<spiderpig> blueperrot lol
<ERGLupin> its not bad ata ll
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: School demands :[
<Nalleman> hi all. I get really bad framerate and overall bad performance with gutsy. glxgears makes X crash. Im having Intel 945GM integrated graphics. Someone know if this can be fixed?
<ERGLupin> its the best OS period
<ERGLupin> forget about mone
<ERGLupin> money
<spiderpig> nox-hand tell your fascist teacher to stop catering to MS
<ERGLupin> usability and stability
<spiderpig> office 2007 smells windows ME
<ERGLupin> OS X is the best
<spiderpig> OSX is neat
<spiderpig> like it alot
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: are you running coompzi or beryl ?
<spiderpig> but idiot jobs is so closed minded
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, no, metacity
<BlueParrot> damn, I spell bad today ...
<ERGLupin> why do you say that?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I dunno then , sorry
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, or whatever is standard...
<ERGLupin> im not going to defend him or anything just curious
<spiderpig> so did you all hear that russia is going to install a new type of linux on all school computers and government worker computers?
<ERGLupin> mhm
<spiderpig> Linux Russia or something
<ERGLupin> makes sense
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: it might be running something with composition by default
<ERGLupin> shit economy
<ERGLupin> free stuff
<ERGLupin> hand in hand
<ERGLupin> using that equation
<spiderpig> ERGLupin biggest reason is that ms has backdoors it use to steal economic information from EU and Russia to NSA
<ERGLupin> america must be next
<spiderpig> microsoft dell lotus they all do it
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: glxgears crashing X definately sounds as if something is horribly broken
<sebastian> hi guys ... i have a problem with the screen flickering in gutsy ...
<spiderpig> and they dont spy for terrorists. its economic info they are after
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: can you pastebin the output of glxinfo ?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, sure
<sebastian> it happens seemingly randomly ... just suddenly the screen flickers and then goes back to normal for awhile and then again
<jussi01> frostburn: do you know how to goabout rolling it back to a working version?
<spiderpig> ERGLupin the whitehouse stoped implementing open office in government workplace
<sebastian> it has also happened that after a flicker the whole system froze and responded to no input ... only way to fix it was to reboot with the reset button
<jussi01> frostburn: since we have no bites in #ati atm...
<frostburn> jussi01, you could try installing the drivers from ati's site
<ERGLupin> speaking of gaming
<BlueParrot> sebastian: what graphics card and drivers are you using ?
<ERGLupin> everyone know that Unreal Tournament 3 will be shipping with Linux binaries?
<jussi01> frostburn: true, but i would rather just roll it back to the working version
<sebastian> BlueParrot: nvidia with the nvidia-glx-new package
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: I am close to having my moothers school convinced that Ubuntu Linux would greatly lower the costs of running their systems AND it would rid of most virusses students accidentally install
<sebastian> BlueParrot: oh forgot to mention compiz-fusion's turned on
<frostburn> jussi01, i don't think there's older versions in the repositories
<nox-Hand> Most = all ;)
<Nalleman> http://pastebin.com/d51316621
<Nalleman> BlueParrot,
<jussi01> hmm
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: one sec
<spiderpig> nox-hand good work! i am going to switch over to linux and open office on all 100 computers in my business. we are gonna stop buying ms licences and cut away all that cost and use 10 % to buy customer support for linux instead
<nox-Hand> Nalleman: No Direct rendering
<BlueParrot> sebastian: its your own damn fault then :P , on a more serious note, I don't know what is wrong. I'm guessing it is some beta problems.
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: Thing is, they need to be taught ho to use it, it's a big job
<nox-Hand> I might be able to get pay for it, though, not sure
<nox-Hand> My mother is principal at the school ;)
<spiderpig> nox-hand either they use it or they can seek new jobs
<Nalleman> nox-Hand, yes. probably why x crashes when i try
<spiderpig> i dont care
<sebastian> BlueParrot: it did happen before in feisty, but then disappeared ... now after upgrading to gutsy it's happening again
<nox-Hand> spiderpig: =] 
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: you don't have direct rendering, and your display is on 1
<sebastian> BlueParrot: also, compiz is turned on by default
<spiderpig> nox-hand :)))
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, what does display on 1 mean?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I think you are running compiz without realising it, try turning it off in the settings
<ERGLupin> someone say my name please
<spiderpig> ERGLupin
<ERGLupin> damn
<BlueParrot> sebastian: yea, I know , that was a bad decision imo. You can tun it off thou
<sebastian> BlueParrot: yeah I know ... I might see if it makes a difference ... it looks nice though :)
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, where is the settings.. : ] 
<nox-Hand> ...and I have compiz back
<nox-Hand> Cheers guys, bedtime, night.
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: well I don't run it so I'm not quite sure tbh ...
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: see if it is under the settings menu somewhere
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, i found it
<BlueParrot> ah ok
<ERGLupin> do it again please spiderpig
<BlueParrot> see if disabling it makes a difference
<Nalleman> but it says "no desktop candy" or however this translates into english
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: you could join with another client and do it yourself you know ...
<ERGLupin> there we go
<spiderpig> nox-.hand c u later mate
<ERGLupin> i love growl
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: yes, its fine
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, yes. :) But now what...
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: compiz basically uses your 3D card to do some fancy desktop effects, some which are useful, some which are just for show
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: run:  glxinfo | grep direct
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: it should output direct rendering: Yes , hopefully
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, unfortuneately it says "no"
<ERGLupin> BlueParrot which ones are useful?
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: the "scale" plugin can be seen as useful depending on your preference
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, Actually it says "No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)".
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: yea, ignore that for now
<ERGLupin> wow for some reason this beta wont turn off my PC or restart it
<ERGLupin> i have to manually turn it off
<ERGLupin> some how a lot of things broke for me from T5 to beta
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: what does       cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep dri     say ?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, nothing
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: ah, ok
<savvas> BlueParrot: it eats off all your files :p
<yeniklasorr> Alsa sound has broken. How can I fix it ?
<savvas> you have man cat and man grep don't you?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: direct rendering is disabled for you
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: do you know how to edit xorg.conf ?
<Nalleman> guess so
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: try adding:   Load    "dri"  to the module section
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: might want to make sure you have    Load "glx"   there as well
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, i cant find the module section. is it there by default?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: it should be ...
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: why don't you pastebin your xorg.conf ...
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, sure thing
<profoX`> are there any nvidia + ipw
<spiderpig> how do i best make my ubuntu secure?
<Nalleman> http://pastebin.com/m5b813c09
<Nalleman> Blackgoth,
<profoX`> +ipw3945 users here*
<Nalleman> Sorry, BlueParrot
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: oooh, you don't actually have it :P
<profoX`> I seem to be running into _serious_ problems with my new HP Pavilion laptop.. this bug describes my problem http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1483
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: save a backup copy of that one in case we break something
<ubotu> bughost.org bug 1483 in __UNSPECIFIED__ "NVIDIA / ipw3945 issue: system freezes and/or network stops" [Critical,New] 
<profoX`> anyone had a similar issue?
<Nalleman> :)
<maco_> anyone here have intel graphics?
<profoX`> maco_: I have on my other laptop
<extra> look at this debacle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/140833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in compiz "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<profoX`> (I love intel graphics... the laptop with the intel GPU is the only laptop I never had any problems with)
<maco_> profoX`: does screen-dim make the screen go black instead of just dim with gutsy for you?
<extra> "No. 965 simply doesn't support Xv with composite unless you're using the EXA acceleration implementation, which we're not. Since there's no acceptable workaround, compiz will be disabled by default on 965 hardware."
<profoX`> maco_: umm, screen dim? wait
<maco_> when you disconnect AC power and the screen dims for battery power
<extra> so yea, all us people who bought the ubuntu based 1420n lappys? yea, no compiz
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, Done
<maco_> well, i mean its not pure black...there are shadows of windows, but you have to adjust brightness to get the stuff back
<profoX`> maco_: no, it does not, but I am able to dim the brightness to completely black if I slide the thing to 0% in guidance (kde power control stuff)
<maco_> hmm that automatically happens when my screen dims
<profoX`> maco_: but it dims to 75% here (I configured it that way)
<maco_> as of upgrading to gutsy yesterday morning
<extra> What sucks is, they don't actually disable compiz, they disable the intel driver... SO NO 3D GAMES!  for Gutsy on the 965 GPUs
<maco_> profoX`: oooo there's a config thing for htat
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: try this http://pastebin.com/m7ff6def2
<maco_> extra: i thought the xserver-xorg-video-intel wored for 965
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: note the highlighted lines
<profoX`> maco_: yea, click on the power icon, or right click, i'm not sure, but it is configurable in GNOME yes, and in KDE too, by clicking the battery icon
<extra> maco: it did in feisty, but they blacklisted it in gutsy recently
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, you only edited the coloured right?
<maco_> oh
<Nalleman> oh.. sorry
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I sure hope so :P
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, :) i will try
<profoX`> extra: umm, Xv + Aiglx is a problem you mean? someone is creating a patch for that for AIGLX (Xglx doesnt have that restriction btw, neither does the nvidia 'hack')
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: DO save a backup of the old xorg.conf
<maco_> profoX`: i just tried config'ing it, and as i slide the slider (it was set at "dim display by 70%") it flashes between black, and visible repeatedly, strobe-light-style
<profoX`> extra: X11/XShm works fine in Aiglx though for video, with mplayer you can achieve decent video scaling too
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, relax... ;)
<profoX`> (software video scaling)
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: heh, sure
<profoX`> maco_: scary..
<profoX`> maco_: I haven't updated the last 2 days though
<profoX`> I have a lot of problems myself right now with nvidia + ipw3945 :-(
<maco_> i just started using gutsy two days ago
<profoX`> on my nvidia laptop
<extra> profoX`: I could care less about aiglx, really.. I mean, compiz is nice and  all, but by blacklisting the driver, they just disabled my gpu, and my ability to play 3d games... all because of some Xv thing..
<maco_> idk what it was like last week :P
<profoX`> extra: well, I wouldn't understand why.. an you give me a link to that discussion/decision?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: probably don't have to tell you, ut you need to restart X for that to do anything :P
<extra> profoX`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/140833
<extra> profoX`: "Status: Wont Fix"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in compiz "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<BlueParrot> extra: so disable aiglx and compiz, and remove it from the blacklist ?
<extra> compiz is disabled.. I tried the workaround to remove it from the black list.. still doesn't work
<yeniklasorr> Alsa sound has broken. How can I fix it ?
<profoX`> extra: I don't think they disable the intel + dri driver itself though
<profoX`> extra: so 3D games should still work I think
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, i will try now.. brb (hopefully... ;)
<BlueParrot> extra: if I understood the big report correctly the issue is a bug in the Intel Graphics driver
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, still no Direct rendering
<extra> BlueParrot: until the upgrade, I was loving my 965
<extra> (before the blacklisting)
<BlueParrot> extra they aren't blacklisting the driver in modprobe, they are blacklisting it in teh sense that compiz won't be enabled on it
<MStublefield> Has anyone else been getting horribly slow downloads through Synaptic?
<ERGLupin> for some reason grub isnt seeing my XP install
<ERGLupin> and even though I changed active partitions in gparted it still comes up as if its the boot partition
<extra> BlueParrot: ah, yea, I see the blacklist is in the compiz.sh  .. what command do I used to see what driver I'm running?
<BlueParrot> extra: not sure actually, does glxinfo tell you ?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, ctr + alt + backspace should be enouht, right? Im not supposed to restart the computer?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: yea, just log out and kill the X server
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: it shoudl come right back up
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, Didnt help... sorry
<BlueParrot> still no direct rendering  ?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, no
<MStublefield> So I'm the only one with the super-slowness for dist-upgrade and downloading packages through Synaptic on Gutsy?
<BlueParrot> MStublefield: no idea, I haven't tried today...
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: hmmm
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: what does the first few lines of glxinfo sai ?
<BlueParrot> *say
<MStublefield> Was having problems when I installed Gutsy two weeks ago. Over 500 upgrade downloads needed, but I think the average speed was around 5kb/s.
<extra> BlueParrot: it says Direct Rendering: No
<MStublefield> Downloading from another source, I hit about 2 mB/s.
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, jorn@bjorn:~$ glxinfo
<Nalleman> name of display: :1.0
<Nalleman> display: :1  screen: 0
<Nalleman> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)server glx vendor string: SGI
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: it is still running on display 1 ...
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: are you sure you found the right place to turn of compiz ?
<extra> BlueParrot: But it doesn't mention vesa or intel.. does mention mesa
<pixl> how can I make xrandr extension recognise the border between my screens when I enable the other screen while X is running?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, well. i think so
<BlueParrot> extra try modprobe -l ?
<pixl> thing is if i start X with screen plugged in everything works fine, but if I enable the other screen during runtime X things I have one huge screen :S
<BlueParrot> pixl: yes X + dual monitors gets "fun"
<Creationist225> I'm having a problem with Pidgin.  I installed it, but when I run it (even from the konsole) it immediately exits without a single message...
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, It says "visual effects" and its no by default
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: hmm, it might still be running compiz thou ...
<pixl> is it the driver that fails to report correct data or is problem with xrandr och is it X failing to query the data?
<BlueParrot> pixl: I'm not sure but I think it is X11 that is basically a bit limited
<extra> BlueParrot: what should I grep for?
<BlueParrot> extra I dunno really
<Creationist225> I also can't get my refresh rate any higher than 50Hz... this is killing my eyes.  How do I fix this?
<extra> BlueParrot: grepping intel only brings back kvm, sound, and wireless stuff.  grepping 965 brings nothing
<BlueParrot> extra: oooh, wait , try  glxgears -info
<BlueParrot> that gives some output
<ERGLupin> does anyone know how to install vista boot loader or whatever to MBR from the command prompt of the vista install disc
<BlueParrot> ERGLupin: try ##windows ?
<pixl> hmm fixmbr?
<pixl> dont know if it works for vista though
<Creationist225> ERGLupin: In the recovery console, type "bootrec"
<Creationist225> pixl: Vista no longer has fixmbr/
<pixl> ok
<ERGLupin> but it is bootrec /fixmbr
<Creationist225> ERGLupin: Right... but just bootrec would show you options.  Why ask if you already knew?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: if you REALLY want to make sure compiz isn't running you coudl always uninstall the package ...
<extra> BlueParrot: found this in my xorg.0.log file
<ERGLupin> Creationist225 i just saw the option
<extra> BlueParrot: (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<ERGLupin> i was just saying to pixl
<BlueParrot> extra: hmmm
<ERGLupin> and it fixed it Creationist225 tyvm
<Creationist225> ... How can I change my refresh rate (only 50Hz is available)?  I have a GeForce 6200 and a great new monitor.
<ERGLupin> i was about to pull some hairs out
<Nalleman> just "sudo apt-get remove compiz?"
<BlueParrot> extra: I don't think that is the graphics card
<BlueParrot> extra: does glxgears -info give anything interesting ?
<extra> BlueParrot: GL_RENDERER   = Mesa GLX Indirect
<BlueParrot> extra: also, obvious one, what does xorg.conf say ?
<Creationist225> Does Kubuntu Gutsy not include the x-server configuration gui like Ubuntu does?
<BlueParrot> extra: what does the vendor string say ?
<extra> BlueParrot: xorg.conf says vesa
<BlueParrot> extra: then that is what you're running
<BlueParrot> extra: try changing it to the intel driver
<BlueParrot> extra: in the device section
<extra> BlueParrot: that's what gutsy reverted to after the upgrade
<pixl> Creationist225: displayconfig-gtk... though it sucks :P
<BlueParrot> extra: try to poke it a bit
<extra> BlueParrot: so replace vesa with intel in the device section and that's it?
<Creationist225> pixl: Well, it's got to be better than being stuck with these terrible-looking fonts and 50Hz refresh rate!
<BlueParrot> extra , I'm not sure what the name of the driver actually is
<Creationist225> pixl: Well damn... that doesn't offer any options to change it either.
<pixl> nvdidia-settings is another option if you got nv card
<pixl> yeah told you it sucks :P
<BlueParrot> extra: yea , try changing the "driver" line in the Device section to say intel
<pixl> just add a correct resolution to xorg.conf
* BlueParrot tends to just vim xorg.conf 
* BlueParrot is not in teh church of emacs
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, removing package "compiz" didnt help either...
<extra> BlueParrot: done.. do I need to ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: uhm I wasn't completely serious there, but anyway, that is interesting
<BlueParrot> extra , that should do it
<BlueParrot> extra I dunno what they have actually done with compiz thou
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, hehe ok :)
<extra> BlueParrot: aight.. i'll be back
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I am seriously pussled why it runs on display 1
<shiznit> hello beta people
<savvas> <beta people> hello shiznit
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, what does that mean?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: and why you don't have any direct rendering
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I think you are actually running on xgl or something crazy like that
<BlueParrot> seriously, why why why , did they enable compiz by default ...
<savvas> it's not enabled by default
<savvas> you need to click to turn it on :)
<BlueParrot> hmmm
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, i have a process named "Xgl-lockfile-wr" does that help ?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: savvas seems to know more, ask him :P
<savvas> Nalleman: a format would do the trick
<Nalleman> obviously
<BlueParrot> savvas, Nalleman's glxinfo returns display 1 and direct rendering No
<savvas> If ubuntu people had a /home/ partition separate it would be sooo much easier
<Nalleman> like i used to do, ...with windows..
<lusepuster_> jo folks - just upgraded to gutsy and now all icons in Amarok have disappeared - known issue? Running Ubuntu w a few KDE apps
<savvas> Nalleman: you had xgl and compiz-fusion in feisty and you upgraded to gutsy?
<Nalleman> savvas, maybe, removed beryl but tried compiz-fusion just before i upgraded
<ERGLupin> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: oh dear... :P
<BlueParrot> hmm, extra doesn't seem to be coming back ...
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, Im fucked, right?
<BlueParrot> think his X is b0rked ?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: naaa, worst case scenario you can do a fresh install ( you did put /home on a separate partition, no ? )
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, No, but i have a extern driver so it could do the trick
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: I try to avoid anything that is remotely experimental and touches X
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: same with the network
<ConstyXIV> is ubuntu going to start releasing DVDs only instead of CDs?
<nrossin> Okay, so now I'm stuck in some funky resolution that doesn't even fill my monitor.  Trying to make changes to the resolution does absolutely nothing.  IT just says "Trying new settings..." but it doesn't actually change resolutions.  Any ideas how I can fix this?
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, maybe I will try a fresh install... you are probably right. how should i proceed then. just format my driver and start all over again (after copying important files ofcourse) or is there a better way?
<ConstyXIV> i noticed the gutsy beta was only released as a dvd.  is ubuntu moving to dvds instead of cds, or is it a "beta-only" thing?
<nrossin> ConstyXIV: I got the Beta on CD
<nrossin> ConstyXIV: Right on the main download page
<ConstyXIV> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<nrossin> ConstyXIV: Ah.  I went with Kubuntu (a mistake as always)... lol
<wasabi> This is odd. My NTP has ceased working.
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, Cant i just reinstall x?!
<nrossin> ConstyXIV: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: "just"
<Nalleman> BlueParrot, :)
* Nalleman got n00b printed all over his forehead
<nrossin> Okay, so now I'm stuck in some funky resolution that doesn't even fill my monitor.  Trying to make changes to the resolution does absolutely nothing.  IT just says "Trying new settings..." but it doesn't actually change resolutions.  Any ideas how I can fix this?
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: problem is you probably have a million config files all over the place
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: especially if you were playing with non-repository compiz versions
<BlueParrot> nrossin: you probably miss a mode in xorg.conf
<BlueParrot> Nalleman: also, you probably want to rearrange your partitions to get a separate /home anyway
<nrossin> BlueParrot: I haven't touched my xorg.conf, though.  I've only used GUIs
<BlueParrot> nrossin: well I wasn't saying you caused it ...
<BlueParrot> nrossin: anyway , I don't know how Kubuntu handles that. Xfce all the way : )
<nrossin> BlueParrot: Yeah, I've stuck with Gnome for a while because it just works... never had any luck with Kubuntu since it seems to be neglected quite a bit.  But I miss KDE.
<ConstyXIV> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shiznit> is there a osx-type application bad program for linux?
<shiznit> bar*
<Yaroze> shiznit: yeh
<shiznit> name?
<Yaroze> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/macmenubar-preview?content=67095
<shiznit> thats the menubar, i mean the dock thingy, like object desktop in windows
<shiznit> yaroze, i meant something like http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
<ERGLupin> i hate those object docks
<shiznit> i love them
<ERGLupin> you ever used OS X?
<shiznit> nope
<ERGLupin> i have/am
<shiznit> but i used objectdock in windows for years
<ERGLupin> I went made trying to make it as good as the real one
<ERGLupin> mad
<ConstyXIV> shiznit: you want to look up avant-window-navigator
<cj_> hi, is there a net install for gutsy?
<cj_> rather than downloading an iso?
<ConstyXIV> shiznit: it's a very solid dock for gnome
<ConstyXIV> cj_: not to my knowledge
<cj_> is there a text mode installer?
<drewzf> Anyone else experiencing horrible proc-lag with Firefox under Gutsy?
<ConstyXIV> cj_: the "alternate" cd
<shiznit> ConstyXIV, can it be customzed and moved around?
<ConstyXIV> shiznit:
<ConstyXIV> shiznit: yes
<shiznit> ok ill try it ty
<boojah> hello, does anyone know what version of iwlwifi base driver is currently installed in gutsy?
<shiznit> will i have to compile this for gutsu
<thompa> im noticing a strange problem with dvds, in the macbook i fixed it by resetting region, but on this box not
<drewzf> Anyone else experiencing horrible proc-lag with Firefox under Gutsy?
<thompa> all dvds will refuse to play, but i can open software disks
<shiznit> what proc lag
<drewzf> shiznit, When typing in firefox my entire system comes to a hault
<shiznit> whats*
<drewzf> 100% process usage
<thompa> all the codec stuff is installed, i know all that
<shiznit> no was dude
<shiznit> mine is normal
<drewzf> -.-'
<drewzf> I disabled all plugins too
<shiznit> i have like 20 extensions
<shiznit> at least
<drewzf> I'm running ies4linux and IT runs faster than firefox
<shiznit> maybe you should use opera lol
<thompa> i use konqueror to get to our remote server
<asisak> use epiphany | galeon in Gnome
<asisak> or konqueror in KDE
<thompa> yes
<drewzf> it is a very limited system
<thompa> with konqueror you can use fish which is cool for me
<shiznit> opera is the fasterst browser i have ever used
<erisco> what is the estimated release date if there is one?
<thompa> you can drag and drop from any computer
<shiznit> especially 9.5 alpha
<drewzf> not a big opera fan
<drewzf> and I absolutely LOVE firefoxd
<shiznit> y not
<thompa> did they fix the fonts
<drewzf> Because I'm not into latin chicks (da-dum psssh)
<thompa> in opera that is, last time it sucked
<shiznit> if you could use extension i would dump firefox in a second
<shiznit> ur wring
<shiznit> wrong*
<shiznit> about opera
<ConstyXIV> drewzf: since when did firefox have a daemon?  :)
<thompa> what up with dvd, im thinking my drive is bad but it plays cds
<drewzf> ConstyXIV, hehe, slipped on these tiny keys
<thompa> ive installed every codec
<thompa> dvd its set as master is that right, sata says also master
<drewzf> shiznit, if Opera had extensions I'd probably use it once in a while. Fact is that mozilla does have extensions and we've had a long and difficult relationship, too much to walk away from now. Every time IE turns me down FF is there to pick me up.
<drewzf> And there was the vacation to Hawaii last June... I'll never forget that.
<drewzf> :P
<Artemis3> hmm is there something like the single click "enable desktop effects" to activate compiz and get nvidia, etc as in feisty?
<thompa> any dvd unable to mount media for starters
<drewzf> Artemis3, system -> preferences -> GL Desktop
<thompa> even open source flash gordon
<drewzf> But if you mean for the installation process, no.
<drewzf> I'm starving.
<WOOPdaLOOP> ok help me
<WOOPdaLOOP> my INTERNETS slowed down when i upgraded
<thompa> my problem is dvd player only works as cd player
<WOOPdaLOOP> as in, there is a delay in resolving domains!!
<shiznit> you havent seen the speed of opera9.5 then
<shiznit> its really amazing
<WOOPdaLOOP> whether it is irc, http or ftp!
<savvas> upx: packer_c.cpp:43: static bool Packer::isValidCompressionMethod(int): Assertion `0 && "Internal error - LZMA not compiled in"' failed.
<thompa> im going to try opera ya ya
<savvas> bah
<shiznit> try opendns
<shiznit> see what happens
<WOOPdaLOOP> this does not occur in windows or any computers sharing the same internet connection
<WOOPdaLOOP> can someone help WOOPdaLOOP?
<thompa> any ideas on how to get dvd device recognized
<shiznit> i told you try opendns
<shiznit> .org
<WOOPdaLOOP> opendns.org?
<WOOPdaLOOP> let's try it
<drewzf> hmm
<drewzf> appears Xgl is the reason for my lag
<shiznit> follow the instructions
<drewzf> Someone may want to look into that one
<shiznit> yea xgl is hella slow
<drewzf> Xgl responds poorly with several applications
<shiznit> y u using it
<drewzf> Dunno how it got there
<thompa> im going to have to try another cd, or its my dvd drive
<drewzf> probably something aptitude picked for me
<WOOPdaLOOP> ok
<WOOPdaLOOP> how is opendns going to kill this delay?
<thompa> any ideas??
<thompa> any ideas
<WOOPdaLOOP> from what i understand, its sorta a firewall..
<thompa> sorry*
<shiznit> woop, set it up
<shiznit> it should be faster
<shiznit> sometimes isp dns servers take a long poop
<thompa> cool im going to block all mayor news sources with this
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<WOOPdaLOOP> yeah its not working shiznit
<WOOPdaLOOP> its something with ubuntu
<hype_> any idea about this error using virtual box on gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/eUZhXG22.html
<ConstyXIV> the extensions usually just make firefox slower, and opera has all the extensions i care about by default
<WOOPdaLOOP> JESUS
<savvas> yes?
<WOOPdaLOOP> will someone help me out, why am i having these huge delays
<savvas> lol
<savvas> WOOPdaLOOP: while doing what?
<WOOPdaLOOP> anything
<WOOPdaLOOP> browsing
<WOOPdaLOOP> connecting to a irc server
<WOOPdaLOOP> wget
<WOOPdaLOOP> adept manager updating lists
<savvas> it could be your ISP ?
<Evanlec> dns server slowness maybe?
<WOOPdaLOOP> thats not it
<WOOPdaLOOP> i boot into windows and this does not happen
<WOOPdaLOOP> i open 6 tabs of different sites and they all open instantly
<savvas> then router/dns problems probably
<WOOPdaLOOP> while on ubuntu it takes 10-15 secs for each just to get a response back
<WOOPdaLOOP> it cant be a router/dns problem if it works fine on windows and other computers sharing the same connection
<WOOPdaLOOP> and i just installed that opendns.org , therefore using a completely different DNS source
<WOOPdaLOOP> so it cant be it
<WOOPdaLOOP> that's completely ruled out.
<sosriqwe> hi, does anybody have problem logging in gnome after latest updates?
<savvas> are you using that opendns on windows too?
<daylighter> I am still having problems with X and this latest gutsy update... I didnt have any problems until these
<WOOPdaLOOP> no i'm not
<Evanlec> woop, try a tracert on yahoo.com or something
<Evanlec> see if there's lag somewhere
<savvas> WOOPdaLOOP: wait, the problem is with and without opendns?
<WOOPdaLOOP> savvas, on ubuntu, yes
<Evanlec> did u try ifdown / ifup
<savvas> are you using a modem/router/wireless ?
<WOOPdaLOOP> comcast cable -- wireless modem -- wired connection to my pc
<WOOPdaLOOP> but thats not hte issue, its something with ubuntu
<WOOPdaLOOP> its the only OS thats giving me problems in regards to this
<WOOPdaLOOP> it didnt before the upgrade to 7.10 either
<WOOPdaLOOP> what will ifdown do?
<daylighter> yeah, and I didnt have any problems until I updated this morning
<WOOPdaLOOP> traceroute to yahoo.com (216.109.112.135), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<WOOPdaLOOP>  1  73.170.144.1 (73.170.144.1)  11.828 ms  14.479 ms *
<WOOPdaLOOP>  2  * * *
<daylighter> have there been any X Problems solved since the newest updates? I'd love to get back into gnome!
<sosriqwe> after i login gnome hangs showing only the background.. only failsafe session can start. did anybody have a similar problem?
<Artemis3> yes, for a change, audio from that via chipset works now
<Artemis3> x seems the same tho...
<daylighter> hmm
<savvas> try traceroute to yahoo.com (216.109.112.135), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets 1  * * * 2  212.200.238.20 (212.200.238.20)  47.622 ms  57.942 ms  67.936 ms 3  194.106.184.1 (194.106.184.1)  77.405 ms  87.339 ms  96.444 ms
<WOOPdaLOOP> aiodh
<savvas> sorry, wanted to compare
<WOOPdaLOOP> well
<daylighter> I keep getting a dialogue box that asks me for my monitor resolution and video card driver... it only allows 800x600 and 640x480 -- I choose "nv" and "800x600" and it just restarts a few times and then shows the dialogue again
<WOOPdaLOOP> im saying im having a delay in resolving domains
<WOOPdaLOOP> it isnt normal
<Artemis3> what card?
<savvas> WOOPdaLOOP: close your internet browser and try: sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart
<daylighter> Geforce FX
<savvas> then check your browser again
<daylighter> worked fine until today :P
<Artemis3> i just switched to nvidia and its working fine (nv is too)
<Artemis3> this one is fx5200 or something
<WOOPdaLOOP> ok did that
<daylighter> that's what I have
<WOOPdaLOOP> still nothing..
<daylighter> I mean
<WOOPdaLOOP> im going to try the ifdown thing
<savvas> daylighter: install the nvidia drivers
<daylighter> they're installed
<savvas> um ... "nv" ?
<daylighter> I installed them, no dice... dpkg-reconfigure'd xorg, no dice
<WOOPdaLOOP> "ifdown" doesnt work
<savvas> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "nv" Driver          "nvidia"
<daylighter> I'm on the liveCD now
<daylighter> what I should find out
<daylighter> where does X place its logs?
<savvas> daylighter: the driver name is nvidia
<daylighter> yes it is
<daylighter> I chose nvidia
<daylighter> I tried nv and nvidia
<savvas> still nothing?
<daylighter> it still goes back to that box
<daylighter> it doesnt even go into gnome, just x with the x-shaped cursor and all
<g2g591> X places its logs at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<daylighter> let me dig into my HDD and see what they say
<WOOPdaLOOP> I FIXED ITTTTTTTTTT
<WOOPdaLOOP> savvas,  I FIXED ITTTTTTTT
<savvas> uh how
<WOOPdaLOOP> in KNetworkManager
<savvas> congrats :)
<WOOPdaLOOP> domain name system
<WOOPdaLOOP> my router was 1st priority
<WOOPdaLOOP> i removed it
<WOOPdaLOOP> and now its super fast again
<WOOPdaLOOP> so if anyone comes here asking about this
<WOOPdaLOOP> let them know
<WOOPdaLOOP> its pain.
<savvas> daylighter: do you know which package of drivers you use? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<daylighter> neither
<WOOPdaLOOP> btw --- why is gutsy gibbon running on .12 kernel?
<daylighter> I downloaded the ones from nvidia and compile the interface myself
<g2g591> im glad my only issue was a a few broken packages that i was able to fix right away
<WOOPdaLOOP> and why doesnt gutsy gibbon have opera on its universe packages?
<savvas> daylighter: congrats, complain to nvidia that their driver is broken :P
<daylighter> should I be using nvidia-glx?
<daylighter> then?
<savvas> well nvidia-glx is the latest tested one
<daylighter> okay
<g2g591> daylighter:those have never worked for me, not on any distro
<daylighter> they did for me until today
<daylighter> lol
<savvas> restricted drivers manager should select it for you
<daylighter> how do I go about removing the one I'm using now?
<extra> hi
<daylighter> because I can always apt-get the nvidia-glx package
<savvas> don't they have a --uninstall or something?
<daylighter> hmm
<riot_le> hi @all, anyone here knowledge with broken language-packs?
<daylighter> let me see if nvidia's site has instructions
<extra> yup.. I'm in irsii.. can't get into the desktop anymore..
<WOOPdaLOOP> is it okay for me to install opera using a feisty fawn deb?
<frostburn> hey actually, what version is the nvidia driver in the restricted modules package?
<daylighter> the drivers come in .run packages, I have to sudo sh them
<daylighter> I cant tell, I cant get into X
<extra> daylighter: I can't get into X either.. intel 965?
<daylighter> no sir
<daylighter> I'm on an nvidia card
<bdgraue> hi, i have no sound in wengophone, is this a known problem?
<extra> ah
<extra> what's the sequence to use in screen, to spawn a new window and use other windows?
<savvas> daylighter: nvidia-installer
<daylighter> does anyone know how I can uninstall my nvidia driver so I can install the nvidia-glx?
<g2g591> alt-tab?
<daylighter> nvidia-installer?
<daylighter> ahhhh
<savvas> nvidia-installer --uninstall
<extra> so, when I boot up, it takes me to the graphics applet, but no configs work.. no matter what I try, it goes black, then theres some green lines at the top, then it drops me back at the graphics applet
<daylighter> I shall try that! brb as I boot into my actual install and try that, thank you so much
<g2g591> exit
<Yaroze> are there any GUI apps that handles/mounts NFS ?
<Pusur> Hows the drivers-support in Gutsy compared to Feisty?
<Yaroze> Pusur: my wireless worked in Gutsy... had to install drivers in fiesty
<extra> Pusur: probably better, but some stuff ended up breaking, like my graphics
<Balaams_Miracle> Anyone know anything about ffmpeg? There's a new version in Gutsy which is not quite working for me.
<savvas> finally, a readme that is complete, ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-ia64/1.0-5336/README
<savvas> heh
<extra> anyone know the key sequence to spawn a new window in the program 'screen'
<extra> ?
<savvas> what do you mean spawn?
<extra> savvas: make a new window
<g2g591> like a new xserver screen? its ctrl-alt-f8
<savvas> screen -S thisisaname
<savvas> close it, open another and type: screen -r thisisaname
<extra> crap.. I'm already in irsii
<nrossin> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy Beta, then ran the updates, then install my restricted nVidia video driver.  Now my resolution is really funky and I can't change it.  Anyone have any input for me?
<g2g591> nevermind that didn't work
<savvas> ah irssi?
<savvas> extra: I use screen -S irc irssi
<extra> I mean, i'm in irsii inside of the main screen screen
<savvas> well screen -r pops it back up
<extra> savvas: does irsii have an exec command?
<savvas> maybe I didn't understand what you're trying to do :P
<savvas> yeah
<savvas>  /exec :P
<extra> tried that, said "Must be connected to a terminal"
<extra> I'm in recovery root, btw
<amias> hi all
<savvas> lol
<savvas> try /bin/bash :)
<g2g591> try startx?
<amias> anyone got an ATI 9200se working with XGL and compiz /
<extra> startx says no screens availabe
<g2g591> got to go
<extra> available
<amias> extra,  your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is broken
<extra> amias: that sucks
<Balaams_Miracle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39312/ This commandline used to work in Ubuntu Feisty, but in Ubuntu Gutsy (beta) it returns that -ad is an unknown option. Anyone care to help?
<savvas> extra: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<extra> savvas: k
<amias> extra, isn't it xserver-xorg
<Balaams_Miracle> When i remove the -ad switch, ffmpeg starts, but does not give any indication it is actually doing something.
<amias> does XGL work with the current fglrx drivers ?
<Xero> amias, it should.
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: have you tried the manual?
<amias> Xero, i'm getting the non power of two textures error
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes i did, but did not do much to explain why it worked in Feisty and not in Gutsy
<nrossin> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy Beta, then ran the updates, then install my restricted nVidia video driver.  Now my resolution is really funky and I can't change it.  Anyone have any input for me?
<amias> Balaams_Miracle, have you looked at the change log for the package that contains the command in question ?
<Xero> amias, that's a problem with your card.
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: just type ffmpeg, it will show you the available parameters
<amias> Xero, bah , does AIGLX work ?
<Xero> amias, No.
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: I have, and no mention of the command being deprecated, removed or disabled, No mention of the -ad switch at all
<Xero> amias, FGLRX+AIGLX+COMPOSITE=YUCK!
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: I meant look at all the available parameters, maybe they renamed it
<amias> Xero, so no wobbly windows for me ? say it aint so
<Creationist225> Xero: Kubuntu Gutsy + 50Hz refresh rate = YUCK!
<Xero> amias, No wobble for you, unless you find out why you can't use NPOT textures.
<Xero> Sorry.
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: when i remove the -ad param, ffmpeg starts, but does zilch. No progress indication, nada
<Xero> It's t3h l337ness, though.
<amias> Xero, tis not your fault , thankts tho
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: what does -ad do
<Xero> If you know why you can't use NPOT textures, tell me or someone.
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: -ad = audio device
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: have you tried just missing out -admaybe it auto-detects audio device
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: I've tried replacing -ad with -i (for input) but that too made ffmepeg just sit there and do nothing.
<Balaams_Miracle> I've also tried using an audio file for input and that does work.
<amias> Xero, will have a look for it
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: see my comment a few lines earlier. I've tried that
<bascule> sorry missed that
<savvas> what's /dev/dsp btw? :p
<g2g591> wow i just found a wierdly named bash command (i know loads are wielrd), its catman!
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: /dev/dsp is the OSS device
<savvas> maybe the device is not working?
<savvas> ah wait you tried a file
<Balaams_Miracle> The commandline is designed to record 59 minutes and 50 seconds of audio from the sound card.
<Balaams_Miracle> The device is very much working, i can hear it
<bascule> ffmpeg -f audio_device -i /dev/dsp <-- man page examples
<extra> hi
<extra> yea, that didn't work
<extra> anyone have an xorg.conf for a dell 1420n I can wget?
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: that example does not work.
<Balaams_Miracle> I think it's an old man page for a new version of the file
<bascule> -f pcm -i /dev/dsp ?
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: I'll try that
<amias> extra: have you tried confiugring it with - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<extra> amias: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<savvas> oops :)
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: ffmpeg reported: "Unknown input or output format: pcm"
<savvas> apologies, xserver-xorg
<extra> ah.. that that works
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: hmmm
<extra> trying now
<extra> (it's 'c-a a' to switch screens in screen)
* bascule fires up a shell and trys some likely candidates on ffmpeg
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: I think ffmpeg is just broken. Or does my commandline work on your end?
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah
<extra> what's 128 megs in kB?
<Balaams_Miracle> 128*1024
<savvas> ffmpeg man page 2007-06-03 hm..
<Balaams_Miracle> extra: 131072
<amias> extra, line speed or storage /
<savvas>   built on Jun  3 2007
<daylighter> well, I'm in gnome now
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: the man should be fine
<extra> balaams: thanks.. amias: graphics memory.. intel integrated
<daylighter> but something is wrong with my /home folder
<savvas> daylighter: meaning?
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: well, then ffmpeg must be broken
<daylighter> my weather and volume apps instantly crash when I load up gnome
<daylighter> so they're not able to read their config files perhaps?
<mon^rch> do I need libxine-extracodecs anymore? cos I cant seem to find it...
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: ffmpeg -t 200 -f s16le -i /dev/dsp -ar 22050 -ab 64 -ac 2 ~/test.ogg
<extra> should I enable kernel frame buffer?
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: Try here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ and note that you use ubuntu gutsy
<daylighter> and I can only get 60hz sigh
<daylighter> yay xorg.conf editing
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: That seems to work. Thanks!
<daylighter> and also "tracker-extract" sigserv's
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: all in the -f if you say ffmpeg -formats you get a dump of all supported formats, s16le is PCM little endian, which is standard output from sound cards, I have some knowledge ... :)
<savvas> daylighter: nvidia has a bug for the Hz part, it doesn't display it correctly in screen resolution
<daylighter> oh yeah
<daylighter> I know that, usually i select 55 hz (75hz) and its fine, but this time the only choice I have is 60hz
<daylighter> and I can tell its 60hz because I can see it
<savvas> daylighter: go first system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<extra> keyboard layout.. dell laptop.. pc101 or pc105?
<ericrost> on my laptop the battery indicator and brightness changes are taking ~15 seconds to react when the power supply is connected and disconnected
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: thanks for the explanation. Saving it for future reference too!
<savvas> daylighter: enable your graphics card there
<ericrost> any good things to include on a bug report for that?
<daylighter> doing so
<daylighter> what would make it so that my session preferences file was being ignored?
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: welcome, I got something in return, now I know how to grab from soundcard, ver useful, thanks for an interesting problem :)
<savvas> no idea
<amias> extra, you can fix it later from the desktop , the only important thing at that stage is that you get the graphics card and resolution settings right
<nrossin> How do I fix these ugly fonts in Kubuntu Gutsy?  Everything is fuzzy.
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: All that i needed to get me to grab audio from the soundcard is the realization that everything is a file :-)
<ericrost> also, anyone else have the feisty to gutsy beta upgrade mess up their menu.lst to not save the default kernel to boot into?
<extra> can someone with a laptop do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep pc-10 ??
<extra> might work
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: so abstract yet so brilliant, such flexibility, *nix systems are a big puzzle of possibilities, I love them
<ericrost> specifically set it to not save the default ? ## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
<ericrost> # updatedefaultentry=true
<ericrost> was set to false
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: Now all i will have to do is clean up the script that i have, and have it delete all *.ogg files that are over 14 days old
<RAOF> extra: Probably pc105, but it won't matter much.
<extra> I did the dpkg-reconfigure, but startx still says no screens found
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: if you want the (still dirty) code for the script i've written, i'd be happy to pastebin it for you
<extra> guess I'll try rebooting
<bascule> Balaams_Miracle: yeah, that would be nice actually, guess you use for grabbing radio or such?
<Balaams_Miracle> bascule: That's right. Dutch law requires local radio stations to store their transmissions for 14 days. (about 10GB worth of data)
<wabiD> can anyone help me fix this problem with gran paradiso - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<Balaams_Miracle> brb
<g2g591> wabi:gran paradiso is alpha. there are loads of bugs, try firefox 2
<wabiD> g2g591 did you look at the picture
<wabiD> firefox is running right next to it just fine
<g2g591> wabi: also it appears you arnt using the latest version of gran paradiso either
<wabiD> i downloaded the nightly
<wabiD> didnt fix it
<wabiD> cleared my profiles didnt either
<wabiD> all the dpi settings are correct
<g2g591> wabi:try alpha 8
<wabiD> i tried alpha9
<wabiD> well pre alpha9
<g2g591> exactly, alpha 8 is more stable
<wabiD> i tried it
<wabiD> 7 8 and 2007-10-01-04-trunk all exhibit the problem
<g2g591> well, i dont have it on alpha 8
<wabiD> are you using ubuntu?
<g2g591> im using kubuntu actually
<wabiD> are you using ubuntu??
<g2g591> but its basicly the same thing
<g2g591> id say its a gnome issue
<wabiD> possibly
<wabiD> id install kde but i dont want all the apps that come with it
<g2g591> im running alpha 8 from a folder on my desktop
<ericrost> is anyone else seeing that power management issue (reacting very slowly to the power supply connection disconnection)? Is there anything obvious I should do for troubleshooting on the bug report?
<wabiD> i tried compiz and metacity as window managers
<wabiD> same thing
<wabiD> g2g591, what version of kubuntu?
<g2g591> gutsy
<wabiD> do you have compiz enabled
<Yaroze> anyone know if  there is a GUI apps that handles/mounts NFS ?
<g2g591> nope
<savvas> ericrost: well, all I could suggest is to upgrade with update-manager and restart the computer afterwards
<fignew> Yaroze: there's one built in
<ericrost> savvas: is that in response to the kernel issue?
<savvas> ericrost: I saw today a power something update, maybe it would fix your issue
<g2g591> screenshot of google here: also forgot to sign out so my email also http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4226/snapshot1jv5.png
<ericrost> savvas: ahh, I'll see if there's an update, just wondering if there was anything obvious to attach to the bug report?
<RAOF> Yaroze: Yes.  Places->Connect to Server.
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-02
<savvas> ericrost: no idea, sorry :)
<Yaroze> RAOF: doesnt handle nfs?
<RAOF> Yaroze: Wow.  Quite true.
<wabiD> im installing xfce as we speak
<savvas> ericrost: just point out to them to ask for further info if they are interested
<wabiD> we will see what happens
<ericrost> I did, and I checked to see if there were any related bugs, didn't see anything close..
<ericrost> just tryin to do my part (since I'm running beta and all)
<ericrost> :)
<savvas> now there's a person that shares my thoughts!
<wabiD> if i run gran paradiso from term i get this - http://pastebin.com/m7db154c
<g2g591> ok, if you want to give kde a try without all the apps the kde-core package just installs the basics
<ericrost> I figured I was running compiz-fusion out of another repo anyhow, why not just upgrade (and in doing so dug for the workaround to the blank screen issue with nvidia)
<g2g591> yep just as i thought, a gtk (gnome) issue
<wabiD> well it might be
<Yaroze> RAOF: :(
<wabiD> it could just as easily be a firefox issue
<g2g591> no, its not a firefox issue because it works fine for me
<ericrost> I really do like compiz fusion.. now that its stable, it makes my desktop run faster (I don't run too much fancy, just let it composite and move the windows in obvious ways when I'm switching focus)
<ericrost> far snappier than metacity on my rig, since I've got a decent vid card
<g2g591> i have to go for a while
<wabiD> it could be a firefox issue, talking to gnome
<wabiD> but gnome is behaving correctly
<RAOF> Yaroze: I wonder why it doesn't?  Can you browse NFS devices from Places->Network?
<Yaroze> RAOF: nope only samba
<RAOF> Yaroze: Waaaaaah!
<wabiD> same problem with xfce
<wabiD> its not gnome
<savvas> what problem?
<Yaroze> RAOF: always been like that :)
<wabiD> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<Yaroze> but i think konqueror supports browsing nfs
<RAOF> Yaroze: Why do we have better support for browsing Samba than NFS??
<jansenq> Anybody have problems with fglrx after the upgrade to gusty?
<Yaroze> RAOF: for the noobies :)
<savvas> wabiD: uh font size ?
<wabiD> do the fonts look wrong?
<wabiD> they look fine to me
<savvas> ..
<savvas> you pointed me to an image
<wabiD> im pretty sure the images look screwed up
<savvas> i saw a firefox and the alpha version
<wabiD> correct
<wabiD> and the alpha version is really really big
<wabiD> but the text isnt
<wabiD> just images
<savvas> ah sort of like zoomed in
<wabiD> so it appears
<wabiD> dpi is all set up correctly, its not a gnome issue
<wabiD> and clearing my profile does nothing
<savvas> compiz?
<wabiD> nope
<wabiD> i disabled it, and its still a problem with xfce
<wabiD> instead of gnome
<savvas> poke the folks in irc.mozilla.org :P
<chronographer> Hello, anyone having trouble with their digital cameraa and gutsy?
<chronographer> my camera is recognised but no progs will suck the photos off.
<savvas> you mean you can't view images in any program, like image viewer?
<chronographer> yep. Plug camera in, download photos dialog pops up, reports error. I try gphoto2 -P which alwatys worked if all else failed in the past, I get an error message
<chronographer> gphopto autodetect gives 2 cameras Ricoh Caplio R1                usb:
<chronographer> Ricoh Caplio R1                usb:002,002
<chronographer> I obnly have one attached, maybe it tries the wrong one?
<savvas> thank god mine is detected as a usb flash :)
<chronographer> hmm. Any ideas for a fix?
<savvas> chronographer: doesn't it show folders and images? mine does, opens exactly as a usb flash, and I can copy/paste pictures into my /home/ and then use them as wished
<chronographer> nope, it is only accessable through the software stuff, like gphoto2 etc.
<savvas> ah bummer
<kevinO> has anyone got vmware to install on gutsy yet?
<savvas> no idea then, sorry :)
<savvas> kevinO: I use virtualbox
<kevinO> savvas, does it support vmdk's?
<chronographer> I also use virtualbox. Get it from the website though.
<chronographer> the ubuntu package didn't work for me
<savvas> there was a tool somewhere.. but it didn't work for me 3 months ago
<savvas> a converter
<kevinO> will they load my virtual machines i alreadyu have or do i have to reinstall?
<kevinO> oh
<savvas> they use .vdi
<kevinO> how does this program compare to vmware?
<savvas> faster, less hassle
<kevinO> oooo nice
<savvas> but less capable of installing operating systems
<savvas> :P
<kevinO> hmm
<savvas> e.g. windows 98 and 95 don't run in it
<chronographer> I never used a VM before, but virtual box has been great for me, runs fast, no direct x, used the same VM (VDI ) from debian etch through to new gutsy install
<savvas> doesn't support x64 Guest (virtual) machines, even though if I own an x64 host
<chronographer> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kevinO> ahh i have to install windows 98 and up
<kevinO> :(
<savvas> I can test install win 98 again if you want
<kevinO> well i dont really want you to go through all that trouble, I was thinking more along the lines of getting vmware player to work properly
<kevinO> looks like someone has a fix for it but i cant read german
<kevinO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/146272
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146272 in linux-meta "[gutsy]  vmware-player is not installable + outdated" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<kevinO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/146272
<savvas> try with vmware-server
<kevinO> i dont have a key for that
<savvas> it's free
<kevinO> what?
<kevinO> why do they sell it then?
<savvas> what? :)
<savvas> no clue
<kevinO> vmware-server is not in commercial repos?
<savvas> http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<savvas> "To use the versions below, you will need to register for your free serial number(s)."
<savvas> :] 
<kevinO> thats weird
<savvas> not weird at all
<savvas> I've been using vmware for a year
<savvas> it's open source
<kevinO> on server, can you install new os's?, or is it jst a player?
<savvas> new os, yep
<savvas> play & install
<savvas> i think it has limited network operations
<kevinO> well thats just crazy, why doesnt everyone use it
<savvas> but nat always worked here
<savvas> it must have something limited
<scizzo-> meep
<savvas> kevinO: I'm installing windows 98 atm, it looks like it has better support.. we'll see
<kevinO> cool
<savvas> I read somewhere in their forums that they like to support NT and up
<savvas> who knows
<bascule> savvas: server doesn't support drag'n'drop to host is one missing feature from server
<savvas> i knew they're missing something :)
<kevinO> i wonder if microsoft still has all the 98 updates available for download, last i knew they were going to stop
<savvas> wasn't that last year kevo?
<kevinO> yeah
<savvas> eh who needs m$
<savvas> I got my ubuntu :)
<kevinO> all my friends
<kevinO> lol
<kevinO> i try to get them to convret they wont have it
<Xero> Oh My God! They Killed init! You Bastards!
<savvas> lol
<bascule> he was respawning to fast?
<kevinO> i really just use the ms family for helping people troubleshoot their installs
<kevinO> and i have vista so i can play halo2
<Xero> Halo 2? There's an XBOX for that.
<kevinO> other than that i luvbuntu
<kevinO> uh yeah i dont have the money for an xbox
<chronographer> I would think about XP if I could run SupCom on my machine, but its too old
<Xero> XBOXes are $100. Vista is $500.
<chronographer> and I don't have time for games
<kevinO> lol no vista is not 500
<Xero> You don't have money for an XBOX but you do for Vista. Amazing.
<Xero> Simply freakin' amazing.
<kevinO> i payed like 89 dollars for vista
<Xero> Home Basic, which does almost nothing they advertise.
<kevinO> no i have business
<Xero> Still not much.
<kevinO> i got it when they were offering the free upgrades
<Xero> Ahh. Poor thing.
<kevinO> tell me about it
<ericrost> savvas: vmware is not open source
<Xero> You got ripped off. Free is too high a price for Vista.
<kevinO> i had to fight with moduslink for 4 months to get it
<bascule> pc world?
<ericrost> Xero: Vista on the horizon is the reason I switched to linux last year
<orin> So, Gutsy will come out soon. Will it break a lot of stuff with AppArmor?
<Xero> orin, noperz.
<savvas> ericrost: well ok, it was? http://www.vmware.com/download/server/open_source.html
<kevinO> believe me im not a huge fan of microsoft, and im certainly not a fan of paying 400 dollars for  the 360, and the original xbox, well, ive modded about a hundred or so for friends and im burnt out on em
<ericrost> savvas: its not the complete source
<Xero> Original Xbox = HALO2 FOR CHEEP!!!!
<ericrost> savvas: in fact they got nearly in hot water (lukewarm) by not releasing code changes until fsf asked
<Xero> Vista = Ripoff + another ripoff + crap all shoved into a very small blender.
<kevinO> why waste that money when i can save it towards a 360?
<Xero> 360's suck in general. They're the only console without motion detection.
<kevinO> then i can play halo3
<bascule> cause your 360 will fail
<ericrost> savvas: which is why you have to register for a serial to use it...
<Xero> PS3 has a little of it, Wii has a lot, XBox360=overheat+no motion detection + crap
<kevinO> lol
<Xero> once again, all shoved into a VERY small blender
<orin> When Feisty came out, KDM was broken for the first two to three weeks. Users could only use "Log Off" but there was no option for shutdown, reboot, hibernate, suspend, etc. Did KDM go through any more changes this time?
<savvas> ericrost: interesting, thanks :)
<ericrost> savvas: don't get me wrong, I use it
<kevinO> thats why they make warranty's
<Gun_Smoke> Xero: how does ps3 do it?
<Xero> Gun_Smoke, piezoelectric sensors in the SIXAXIS
<orin> I remember Edgy was fine and Feisty seemingly used new debs to fix some non-issue and ended up breaking stuff.
<zblach> hey all
<savvas> kevinO: 59%
<savvas> are you going to be here for another 10-15 minutes?
<kevinO> cool i just finished dl'ing server
<Xero> Holy crap. SIXAXIS is a palindrome.
<kevinO> yep
<Gun_Smoke> what is SIXAXIS?
<Xero> The PS3 controller.
<ericrost> savvas: were you asking me?
<zblach> the name of t... yeah
<savvas> ericrost: no, kevinO :)
<Xero> Ripped from gizmodo: the latest ad for the PlayStation 3 highlights the fact that the SIXAXIS has tilt sensing capabilities.
<Xero> Phear phear phear.
<Gun_Smoke> Oh.. why such a special name?
<orin> Anyone know?
<Xero> It does the detection on 6 axes, I guess.
<zblach> threeaxis isn't a palindrome
<Gun_Smoke> Oh.
<kevinO> orin, what are you asking?
<zblach> and threerht doesn't really mean anything
<ericrost> savvas, fyi, the next screen if you d/l is this: http://register.vmware.com/content/eula.html
<kevinO> orin, i see, i have no idea man
<savvas> ericrost: yeah, I'm studying medicine, not law :)
<ericrost> F/LOSS doesn't have EULA's... although I suppose it depends on your strict definition of open source
<ericrost> savvas: I'm an engineer, but license stuff is a hobby interest (just into the whole F/LOSS aspect of Linux)
<Xero> lol they call broken-apart gadgetry silicon porn.
<savvas> hehe
<ericrost> savvas: does the message compose box on your pidgin bounce as you type the first line?
<savvas> my hobby is computers, that's how I got into linux :P
<Gun_Smoke> ericrost: Now thats a hobby...
<magicrobotmonkey> have there been any problems  installing java 6 on gutsy?
<zblach> magicrobotmonkey: nope
<Xero> X-Y-Z, pitch, roll, yaw and lateral motion
<Xero> That's 6 axes
<zblach> that's 7
<savvas> ericrost: I don't use it, sorry
<ericrost> Xero: actually XYZ is lateral motion
<bascule> :)
<ericrost> savvas: on kubuntu then?
<Xero> ericrost, it's on Engadget. Don't blame me.
<magicrobotmonkey> like, apt claims its installed, but it doesnt show up  in update-alternatives
<orin> Does anyone know if KDM allows users to shutdown, restart, and logoff through KDE? It got changed in the Edgy to Feisty change so I'm a bit concerned about updating my machine to Gutsy in a few weeks
<savvas> no i don't use pidgin :P
<savvas> I don't use IM stuff
<ericrost> savvas: on command line then? what are you irc'ing on?
<savvas> irssi :)
<orin> irssi possibly
<savvas> bingo
<ericrost> hmm.. I'll check that out, the only thing I use pidgin for is irc in general
<zblach> quick question about kmix. how do you set the default channel?
<bascule> it has no equal
<savvas> you have irssi for console and xchat for a graphical approach
<Gun_Smoke> I like irssi
<ericrost> what do you think of the new theme changes? synaptic icon, etc.. I think they cleaned it up nicely for gutsy
<orin> zblach: Right click on KMix and click "Select Master Channel"
<magicrobotmonkey> yea irssi rocks
<savvas> they made a lot of nice icon changes
<zblach> orin: does that also affect the XF86 volume controls?
<orin> zblach: No idea. Try it and see.
<zblach> survey says 'no'
<Gun_Smoke> It's amazing how may people have no idea irssi is there.. esp when they break x
<ericrost> I thought I saw somewhere that avant-window-navigator was going to be in the repos for gutsy... I didn't see it, and so I installed my local copy back
<savvas> Gun_Smoke: i think it's not preinstalled
<zblach> i keep irssi and lynx just in case
<savvas> and actually.. that's the reason I use irssi
<bascule> irssi has saved ne fron ny own lameness on a few occassions :)
<savvas> I tend to break stuff :P
<magicrobotmonkey> Gun_Smoke: forget break x: irssi +screen+openvpn+dyndns = teh ruler
<savvas> screen and irssi tend to help keep the continuity :)
<ericrost> savvas: I seem to not break stuff badly enough to not get X up as a last fall back
<Xero> Sooo many typos. Must put on blog of some guy.
<Gun_Smoke> savvas: I've always had it..
<kevinO> savvas it was unable to build the vmmon module :(
<ericrost> Gun_Smoke: what's screen?
<Xero> kevin0 there are patches on the internet that worked for me, but they suck.
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> it needs the kernel headers right?
<kevinO> Xero is the patch your talking baout in german?
<Xero> I'm using VirtualBox. It didn't need headers.
<zengen> When using the installer to encrypt a partition is it possible to make just a /boot and the encrypted partition and then create logical partitions in the encrypted partition?
<Gun_Smoke> ericrost:  Screen?
<Xero> kevinO, no.
<kevinO> i found one linked from launchpad, but its in german,...
<ryancr> I am using an updated Gutsy with a nvidia 5900xt card, I thought the latest drivers were supposed to fix the black window problem, but I am still getting it
<ericrost> Gun_Smoke: ahh it was savvas that mentioned it, but I just looked it up anyhow
<savvas> until you install vmware, I'm installing the guest O/S kevinO  :P
<Gun_Smoke> ah ha
<Xero> vmware = doody.
<Xero> VirtualBox ftw.
<ryancr> I am just curious why, as before I assume the indirect rendering flag was on, but now it doesn't seem to be
<savvas> Xero: try install windows 95 on your "ftw"
<ryancr> any ideas? where can I set it to be indirect again?
<kevinO> someone in the ubuntu forum said they got around it by installing g++ headers
<Xero> savvas, I've done it.
<savvas> I'm retrying for the last time to install windows 98 on virtualbox
<Xero> Quite strange, though.
<savvas> !
<Xero> Win98 works fine on VBox.
<Xero> I'm not sure why 95 wouldn't, but 98 works perfectly.
<savvas> we'll see
<savvas> the previous 2 versions didnt
<Xero> Well, I don't really need much of a VM. I've gotten quite detached from WindBlows.
<kevinO> what would the g++ headers package name be?
<ericrost> Xero: I use vmware to run my ubuntu servers under ubuntu
<ericrost> Xero: that way i can chop an underutilized machine up into 4 different machines
<Xero> ericrost, good idea.
<savvas> and earn extra $$$ times 4 :)
<Xero> lol
<bascule> but doesn't the performace hit of vmware its self make that inefficient?
<ericrost> savvas: my servers are home servers, I don't do anything commercial personnally
<Xero> As long as you don't run a virtual cluster, the performance hit wouldn't be too bad with the right hardware.
<kevinO> that is a wonderful idea ericrost
<ericrost> bascule: I haven't noticed a particular performance hit, but I'm just running a wordpress server on one, mt-daapd on the base, and I'm in process of building a zimbra server on one slice
<ericrost> the fourth slice is gonna be another wordpress or whatever I feel like playing with at the moment
<bascule> I haven't used vmware for some time, but i remeber getting about 1/4 cpu overall
<Xero> Perfect for what he needs.
<Xero> He slices it up in 4 parts, each gets 1/4 proc.
<ericrost> the other nice thing is I can completely disable shell access on the virtualized servers
<Xero> Load balancing time.
<ericrost> so the only way to access a shell is through vmware over the private subnet
<bascule> well, I was thinking more along the lines of 1/16 on each, but I never actually tried that
<bascule> experience will tell ... :)
<Xero> Yep.
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nrossin> bur[n] er: Yeah, found it on launchpad and I was right - everyone has this bug.
<joshhunt> hey
<kevinO> savvas cool, im still tryin to get vmware server to work
<joshhunt> so, i just installed 7.10 beta
<joshhunt> and the updater checked for updates, but now its kind of asking me to do a disto upgrade http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/kuzmaster/screenspng.png
<savvas> kevinO: it would be easier to install vbox :P
<nemik> joshhunt: just do it
<Xero> savvas, lol I've converted you. Now let's see if I can make you use some other things.
<joshhunt> do the distro upgrade....?
<nemik> it's part of gutsy. just obey
<nemik> yes
<joshhunt> :S
<joshhunt> what ever
<joshhunt> :p
<joshhunt> *does
<savvas> Xero: I was already using virtualbox, but I thought they'd drop support for win9x
<Xero> Oh.
<Xero> Win95 works perfectly without that fix.
<nrossin> Anyone else having problems using the proprietary nVidia drivers in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Xero> nrossin, nope.
<savvas> nrossin: through restricted drivers manager ?
<ericrost> did you check what kernel you're booting into nrossin?
<Xero> Go netsplit go.
<ericrost> uname -r
<sonoftheclayr> nrossin: I have the same problem. Nothing comes up whenyou boot?
<ericrost> I had an issue that it didn't update the default kernel to boot into, and thus the kernel modules for the driver it installed were mismatched
<ericrost> so I had to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to save the default kernel after I booted into the correct one, see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/147889
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147889 in ubuntu "Feisty-Gutsy beta amd64 upgrade does not set default kernel correctly" [Undecided,New] 
<nrossin> savvas: Yes, I'm using the RDM
<nrossin> ericrost: I'm not sure. it's whatever kernel was the latest released into the Gutsy repos
<kevinO> savvas i got it to work, i think, i made it past the module part
<nrossin> sonoftheclayr: No, it boots, but the resolution is distorted and can't be changed.
<ericrost> go to a terminal and type uname -r and tell me the version
<sonoftheclayr> different problem then
<ericrost> ahh, diff problem probably then nrossin, if it was a kernel mismatch, you wouldn't get to a desktop
<bur[n] er_> in addition to this gdm problem... wasn't it supposed to be fixed that when you logout, you don't see terminal garbage in between gui screens?
<ericrost> sonoftheclayr: see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged] 
<ericrost> bur[n] er_: you may be in the wrong kernel.. there was a bug when I upgraded that didn't boot into the newest gutsy kernel by default
<ericrost> and when it did that, it showed the terminal in the background
<bur[n] er_> 2.6.22-12 the newest?
<ericrost> yes
<bur[n] er_> bummer
<ericrost> just tryin to pass along what I ran into :( sorry I'm not helpin
* bur[n] er_ shrugs it off and really isn't too worried about gdm's resolution or the non-slickness of login/logout
<bur[n] er_> no worries, i appreciate the effort
<ericrost> aside from those two problems, my upgrade has gone pretty flawlessly...
<ericrost> I'm impressed by the additional polish in gutsy so far
* bur[n] er_ has been on gutsy since tribe 3 and it has been generally stable
<ericrost> Ubuntu's really getting close as far as the "average user" target
* ericrost only waited due to my lappy being off the network from hardware failure
<kevinO> OK yall, please not, that vmware server will install without problems with this patch http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update113.tar.gz
<kevinO> note*
<bur[n] er_> ericrost: i'd go as far to say it's there since you can buy Dells and some other systems with ubuntu
<brandon__> totem's lirc support seems to have vanished ever since upgrading to gutsy
<sonoftheclayr> ericrost: probably not it, i can't get into anu of the virtual consoles
<sonoftheclayr> I'll have a look anyway
* bur[n] er_ hearts virtualbox and scoffs at vmware
<Xero> WingWangTouch
<ericrost> bur[n] er_: even shuttleworth said that its not *quite* there yet.. and there's still a few tiny details.. but its very close
<ericrost> bur[n] er_: and getting closer with every release as far as I can see
<ericrost> sonoftheclayr: that's the bug
<sonoftheclayr> Thanks ericrost
* nrossin loves VirtualBox and loathes the complexity and closedness of VMware
<sonoftheclayr> Now to reboot and see if it works
<kevinO> all this rave about virtualbox i thinks i may just have to try it
<kevinO> can i install from synaptic, someone said it wouldnt install from there
<SpudDogg> anyone know how to change the defualt screen resolution in gutsy?
<kevinO> SpudDogg: you can change it under system>preferences> Screen Resolution
<SpudDogg> kevinO, yea, but it won't let me enter my own resolution
<kevinO> ok hold on
<SpudDogg> neither will editing xorg.conf
<kevinO> do this run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and at the end of that you will be able to select the default resolutions, select your out of the list
<SpudDogg> kevinO, i was just getting ready to do that.  thanks
<h1st0> So this has become a suport channel now that beta is out
* h1st0 shrugs
<kevinO> i always do ctrl+alt+F3 and then login as root then killall gdm then run dpkd SpudDogg
<kevinO> h1st0: well if you go to ubuntu and tell them you are running gutsy, they immediatly send you herre
<h1st0> I've been sending people here too but telling them its not for support.
<kevinO> ahh
<h1st0> Just for bug testing/reporting etc...
<kevinO> right
<h1st0> Ppl don't understand
<Artemis3> evil s3 savaga w
<Artemis3> will run 3d games but no compizf..
<Artemis3> direct rendering yes and all...
<Artemis3> ah well
<Viroo> hi
<Artemis3> hi
<Viroo> anyone knows if the gusty beta installer has a bug? it stops with me
<Viroo> ???
<Viroo> anyone ?
<Viroo> helloooooooooo
<Viroo> anyone ???????
<Viroo> I need someone to confirm
<TuTUXG> hot plug ipod 5g video make nautilus runs very long time to responds
<TuTUXG> hot plug ipod 5g video make nautilus running very long time to respond*
<VousDeux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TuTUXG> hot plug ipod 5g video make nautilus running very long time to respond*
<sonoftheclayr> Well it worked but my wireless didn't so here I am again
<TuTUXG> about 5 mins+
<joshhunt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<extra> anyone running on 965gm in ubuntu?
<extra> 965gm the gpu?
<extra> mine no worky
<dano> Hey all, i recently upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and for the most part it works, but my wacom stylus no longer functions, and also my external display.  Any ideas how to begin to trouble shoot, normally it just works from default install?
<RAOF> dano: Do you have the xserver-xgl packages installed? :-|
<dano> RAOF, no, i don't.  Should I?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> that means it's probably not my fault :)
<TuTUXG_> hot plug ipod 5g video make nautilus running very long time to respond, is this a know issue?
<RAOF> TuTUXG_: Not to me.  Given the poor response here, maybe you should try searching launchpad?
<dano> i have wacom added to my autoloaded modules, and it seems to be loaded fine
<dano> but it just doesnt work
<Xero> Hello MTecknology
<MTecknology_> hi
<Xero> lol virtualbox froze.
<MTecknology> still having issues - but I suppose that's why beta was released.. get all those kinkers out
<Xero> What kinkers?
<zetheroo> how do I install the fglrx drivers through the terminal?
<h1st0> Pretty much beta is not meant for use yet
<h1st0> !ati > zetheroo
<Xero> why > instead of |?
<Xero> | is much more fun.
<MTecknology> So far... I need to click somewhere b4 the panel shows up. vmware-server isn't available yet(I know it's coming), certain updates kill my system, trying to erase annotations locks up my system but audio/video still play....
<MisterN__> h1st0: i don't use it, but... why do you call it a beta if it's not meant for use?
<MTecknology> eh, i think that's it - my stylus is a whole nother ball of crap - but i managed to get it going as well as i did in 7.04
<h1st0> MisterN__: lookup beta
<MTecknology> Xero, b/c > keeps everything out of the channel
<MisterN__> h1st0: i think i know what beta means.
<h1st0> MisterN__: not if you think its ready for use
<kyja> help pls.
<Xero> Beta means the second stage of testing.
<crdlb> beta means it's ready for testing
<Xero> More stable than Alpha, but not meant for production use.
<MisterN__> "A beta version is the first version released outside the organization or community that develops the software, for the purpose of evaluation or real-world black/grey-box testing. The process of delivering a beta version to the users is called beta release. Beta level software generally includes all features, but may also include known issues and bugs of a less serious variety."
<MisterN__> this sounds like usable for me.
<MTecknology> I think it's time to see if 7.10 supports out printer here.....
<MisterN__> -for+to
<kyja> installed 7.10 works like a charm. hp zd8000 laptop. works great except for 15-20 minutes it shuts off. like the plug gets pulled
<MisterN__> sure, not for production use. but "use" is a broader term, isn't it?
<crdlb> MisterN__, you shouldn't expect it to work, and if it doesn't, you should file a bug
<crdlb> that's what beta means
<Xero> 7.10 > certain activities I like to do with women.
<h1st0> MisterN__: key wordsin there "for the purpose of evaluation or real-world black/gre-box testing."
<MisterN__> h1st0: especially the "real-world"
<leku> hi
<Xero> looooool beta argument
<MisterN__> but how is real-world testing supposed to take place when you tell everybody that he shouldn't do it?
<h1st0> yeap
<leku> I can't do 'reload' in the synaptic package manager
<h1st0> Thats fine use it if you want just all these people that come in here wanting support for it are miss informed
<leku> it just sits there saying downloading file 1 of 11
<Xero> I think I pretty much hit the nail on the head with what I said.
<Xero> 2nd test stage, better than alpha, no production use
<MisterN__> Xero: well and you're right
<crdlb> Xero, nah you hit my foot :o
<leku> it says it could not download all repository indexes
<MisterN__> but that's not the prevailing opinion it seems
<leku> but when i do an apt-get update it works fine
<Xero> crdlb, I'm sorry. Would you like a cookie?
<crdlb> Xero, yes please
<Xero> WELL TOO BAD
<crdlb> :(
<MisterN__> the prevailing opinion is: "beta is alpha" - or so it seems to me
<leku> is there something wrong with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/ ?
<Xero> Beta is technically alpha 6, but I agree with MisterN__ here.
<crdlb> MisterN__, a lot of people complain when a beta doesn't work properly or eats their data, etc
<crdlb> h1st0's attitude is just reactionary to that
<Xero> ttum tum data in the tum tum
<Xero> replace the first tum tum with yum yum
<MisterN__> crdlb: a beta shouldn't eat data - of course, you can't guarantee it, but...
<crdlb> it only takes one bug to eat your data
<Xero> the Vista beta -- and Vista release -- eat data.
<MisterN__> crdlb: yes, and it is quite likely that there is even more than one bug in the release
<Booh-> I want to wype out UTF-8... is it possible?
<Xero> Are. Oh. Eff. Ell.
<Booh-> I tried to modify /etc/environment /etc/locale.gen /etc/default/locale
<Xero> Why would you want to do that Booh-?
<Booh-> I do locale-gen and dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<Booh-> but I always have us_en.utf-8 generated!! I need iso-8859-1
<Xero> Once again, why would you want to do that?
<Booh-> I want to install DB2 v.8.1 and DB2 detect utf-8... and stop.  DB2 need iso-8859-1
<Xero> Someone help him. I don't know how to do this, or how to handle with killing UTF-8.
<Booh-> IBM DB2
<Booh-> in fact, I search on this since 3 days... nobody seems to know how!
<Xero> s/him/'him/her'
<Booh-> But... in ubuntu website, there is a very big lie... about ubuntu support IBM DB2
<Jordan_U> Booh-, That seems strange that you would need to change the locale for DB2 to work
<leku> hey guys
<Booh-> strange but true
<leku> synaptic and gnome update-manager wont' work on my gutsy system
<leku> but apt-get works fine
<Xero> Hello leku.
<leku> the guis just sit there like they can't talk to the repos for some reason
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Can you pastebin the exact error?
<leku> i looked at my apt.sources and i commented out everything except the normal ubuntu stuff
<Jordan_U> Booh-, And why are you asking in #ubuntu+1?
<pppoe_dude> anyone experiencing DNS slowness in gutsy?
<leku> and did apt-get update, still having problem
<Jordan_U> leku, Can you pastebin the output of apt-get update?
<MisterN__> good night
<leku> sure 1s
<Jordan_U> Booh-, How did you install DB2 ?
<Booh->  (path)/db2langdir: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Booh->  ./db2setup of course.
<Booh-> I ever install it twice with a modify Debian...
<Booh-> 4 years ago
<Booh-> If I look inside directories, there is not en_us.utf-8 directory... but there is en_us.iso-8859-1 and C also.
<Booh-> too* I mean
<Booh-> and other language.
<leku> http://rafb.net/p/Vtx2rq58.html
<Jordan_U> leku, ... What is wrong with that?
<leku> nothing
<leku> but synaptic and the gnome-update-manager and restricted driver manager are broken
<Booh-> I would like to generate the iso-8859-1 at minimum!!  Now, locale-gen gives me only utf-8
<leku> they timeout trying to talk to http://us.ubuntu.com or whatever
<leku> here is my sources.list
<leku> http://rafb.net/p/yD2QWY28.html
<Booh-> Jordan_U, I ask in #ubuntu+1 because nobody on other chan know... here, probably skills is better for this kind of question
<Jordan_U> leku, You should file a bug against Synaptic then ( after checking that one has not been filed already )
<leku> it's not in synaptic
<Xero> Quit message test.
<leku> it's not a bug
<leku> something is just hosed on my box
<Jordan_U> leku, If apt-get update works, but "reload" in Synaptic does not, how is that not a bug in synaptic?
<leku> because it is in gnome-update-manager to
<leku> too
<Xero> Did it work?
<Jordan_U> * Xero has quit ("This is our world now... the world of the electron and the switch, the beauty of the baud. We make use of a service already ex")
<Xero> Sh**
<MTecknology> After downloading my driver - my printer worked no questions asked. Never had that happen in 7.04 or windows :D
<Jordan_U> leku, Then file a bug against both, I think that update-manager uses synaptic to a certain extent, or they both use common libraries ( many of the dialogs look the same )
<Jordan_U> leku, Wherever the bug is, it is none the less a bug
<Jordan_U> Booh-, What is the output of "locate libm.so.6" ?
<colin_> i'm having my audio come outta both my internal laptop speakers and the headphone port and the mixers
<colin_> dont work
<wasabi> SO everytime dpkg tries to restart network manager..... my keyboard stops working
<leku> i wonder if having automatix on here before
<leku> fucked me over
<wasabi> What might be up with this
<Booh-> Jordan_U, db2langdir switch to the right language dir from autodetect lang and charset... I have the list... and I need ISO-8859-1
<Booh-> I ... REALLY... need... to pass my OS to ISO-8859-1
<Booh-> but UTF-8 is like a virus... you can get rid of!
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Again, why are you asking this in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Booh-> Jordan_U, I ask in #ubuntu+1 because nobody on other chan know... here, probably skills is better for this kind of question
<Booh-> Nobody knows about locales
<h1st0> !locales > Booh-
<Booh-> nobody on ubuntu know how it works
<Jordan_U> Booh-, So what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Booh-> 7.04 server
<Booh-> And I think, there is a chance that in a chan of beta version, there will be more competent people
<Booh-> a kind of power user...
<NightBird> my... mouse isn't working...
<wasabi> Yeah so restarting network manger manually does it.
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Have you looked at the link from Ubotu?
<Booh-> h1st0, I already try it 3 days ago... without success!
* NightBird restarts x
<MTecknology> aside from the few bugs I've seen - 7.10 has been insanely awesome... I think I'm going to try to see if my issue has been reported already
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Including the part "For Anti-UTF-8 people" ?
<wasabi> Why would you think UTF-8 sucks? How silly.
<Booh-> en_ca, en_us, fr_ca etc... change.  No prob.  But the fucking utf-8 always stay!!!!! even if I specify iso
<Booh-> including this part
<h1st0> !language | Booh-
<ubotu> Booh-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NightBird> whew... I managed to get it to work...
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> hey i cant write to an external harddrive, using gusty beta.... heres my fstab http://rafb.net/p/uaMeaC41.html
<MTecknology> how do i search launchpad for bugs?
<wasabi> Why would you think UTF-8 sucks? How silly.
<wasabi> OOps.
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Have you tried IBM support?
<tonyyarusso> haha, IBM support...
<Jordan_U> patrickkkkkkkkkk, What FS?
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Booh-> Let me tell you something...  I adopt ubuntu and linux to have choice.  To stop Microsoft force me to do things like microsoft... and start having choice and liberty of open source software.  And now, everybody I talk in linux chans, try to convince me to switch to utf-8.  Where is my liberty?  Please... just let me use ISO and if you can help me to switch to iso ok, I will be happy.  If not, don't think your way is the only one... Microsoft
<Booh-> think like that so you becoming too like them.
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Except we aren't forcing you to do anything
<Booh-> So... I don't know why ubuntu try to force people going to utf-8 instead of letting people choose... like the linux philosophy.
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Ubuntu isn't forcing you to do anything, it just sounds like a bug.
<Booh-> A lot of people always ask me why I want to switch... etc etc... I don't want to discuss my choice, I'm in my project since 2 weeks.  I don't want to start explaining choice since the begining... just want to swtich.  That's it.  But nobody knows...
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Also, maybe I just have a different perspective, but it seems strange to me that someone using DB2 would be asking for community support.
<Booh-> It's a long story..
<Booh-> The license is bought from Accpac, accounting software.
<Booh-> IBM doesn't give support... I have to ask Accpac.  But Accpac:
<Booh-> 1) s...cks!  and always have an excuse to don't support.  (they prefer windows servers)
<Jordan_U> Booh-, Would it be possible for you to use Dapper, since it is an LTS version it is probably what was certified to work with DB2, it also might not have the same bug that is preventing you from changing locales
<Booh-> 2) I want to use Ubuntu or Debian.  But... they want Suse pro or Redhat..
<EvanCarroll_home> seems as if volatile/nvidia.ko, was renamed to volatile/new_nvidia.ko, without symlink
<Booh-> LTS is too old...
<EvanCarroll_home> anyone confirm problems with amd64 and nvidia
<Booh-> I have nvidia on my laptop amd64... run very well
<Booh-> I dist-upgrade 6 hours ago
<frostburn> trackerd crashing upon log bug or a feature?
<EvanCarroll_home> I'm having critical problems, now I'm really thinking about downgrading from +1, this bulletproof X has caused me so much grief
<EvanCarroll_home> I can't modprobe nvidia, and I get an err in Xorg.log about nvidia failing to load
<EvanCarroll_home> nothing has changed
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Bulletproof X hasn't been included yet AFIK
<EvanCarroll_home> whatever they call this annoying fallback screen that wants me to override my **custom** monitor with a plugin-play that only goes up to 800x600
<EvanCarroll_home> the little monitor selection app, doesn't have my monitor sony multiscan 420gs, it detects the horizrefresh/vertsync right but crashes when i try it, and won't allow me to up the res without editing xorg.conf anyway.
<Booh-> I try now to modify /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and en
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Oh, maybe it has been, according to the page there is still the bug of GDM trying to start another X session and giving an ugly error
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/
<EvanCarroll_home> the only difference between this monitor selection and app, and the old way of doing it, is the old way dropped you to a useful console and the new way just annoyingly restarts the app under xinit
<EvanCarroll_home> the kicker, if you edit Xorg.conf you have to killall xinit, or you can't restart gdm because the screen is being used by xinit
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Have you tried the tool that lets you load monitor settings from a Windows driver CD ( sorry, I realize that you are having a problem but I am curious )
<MTecknology> there we go - my first bug report ever
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, What on ( just give the number / URL ) ?
<EvanCarroll_home> Jordan_U: no, I throw away all of those. I like most decent geeks have my refresh rates memorized.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/147932
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147932 in gnome-panel "Panel doesn't appear for first logon" [Undecided,New] 
<EvanCarroll_home> Jordan_U: and if not I would sooner use elinks to find it than scourge through cds, it should also be noted the app does not allow custom entry of rates, it only accepts windows driver cds or the preconfigured list.
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Didn't realize that ( havn't got any HD space for Gutsy currently ), you should file a bug asking for an option for manually entering settings
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Does it still go to this error screen after about a minute ( http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/100_1118.m.JPG ) if you stay in the configuration dialog?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, did I make a good enough bug report for that?
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, I have been trying to hack at a solution myself for a while now and would hate to keep working if this bug has already been fixed
<EvanCarroll_home> Jordan_U: I can't view that link, I'm using irssi on console wo/screen right now
<EvanCarroll_home> debating on what route I want to take to get X working.
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Basically it (GDM ) tries to start another X session after about a minute of running the configuration dialog because GDM doesn't realize that the X is running properly already
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, Which then gives the same error as you would get running xinit with x already running
<Jordan_U> EvanCarroll_home, If you have a free minute please test to see if this bug is still present, it will save me a lot of time if it's already been fixed
<foxiness> hi,on the middle of upgrading "after the fetch step" to Gutsy "the system shoutdown",then normal reboot blankscreen no fn-funcation,after that "ok there are rescue oh yes" then one dpkg --configure -a "a lot of work" Done,reboot still blank screen!,ok what is the next guys?
<Jordan_U> Or actually, anyone running Gutsy currently willing to test something for me?
<EvanCarroll_home> thats not what I'm expericing, I'm manually killing off xinit, and gdm before restarting init.d/gdm
<Kr0ntab> anyone know whther network-manager-vpnc package will be upgraded beyond the current version of 0.6.4svn2422?  Or at least know where one can find out?  Or is it just a waiting game until it hits the repos and packages site?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, sute
<MTecknology> sure*
<EvanCarroll_home> I'm fairly against this implimentation. It just doesn't give with me. I've got a lot of bugs I'm experiencing across the board with gutsy.
<crimsun> gnomefreak: RE: the esd error, I need more info.
<EvanCarroll_home> Jordan_U: In my own experience Mergefb is *totally* borked in gutsy too.
<EvanCarroll_home> at least with my x61s.
<EvanCarroll_home> every time you suspend and bring it back you hard freeze on Xinput. And the stupid autoconfigure utility wants to nuke my hand crafted mergefb config
<EvanCarroll_home> which makes me cry.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, foobar your xorg.conf ( and know how to restore it of course ), for instance change the driver to "thisisnotavaliddriver" then restart X, the bulletproof X tool should come up, let it sit there for ~ 2 minutes and see if you you get this error screen http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/100_1118.m.JPG
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> how can you change the trash bin icon?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, foobar?
<EvanCarroll_home> i think gutsy has placed so much weight on xinerama, that people don't realize it isn't 3d acceled. which is bad in my eyes.
<EvanCarroll_home> and the autoconf app only supports xinerama, and not mergefb/twinview
<defcon> in gutsy my X login window, when I login is a resolution too BIG, how to adjust it
<defcon> how do i*
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Change it in some way that will keep X from starting correctly, like changing the driver section from "nvidia" to "IlikeKittens" :)
<EvanCarroll_home> better xinerama than nothing i suppose, but mergefb is bugged out in gutsy too
<foxiness> defcon, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nrossin> I have a bunch of videos in a folder and for some reason, I can't figure out how to make Dolphin show previews of them for the icons... how do I set that up?  Right now it just has the Kaffeine icon.
<defcon> foxiness, ok which line
<EvanCarroll_home> defcon: it isn't the resolution, it is the fonts, that another shitty feature of gutsy. that is the dpi independant font scaling I'm betting that you are seeing.
<EvanCarroll_home> defcon: try appearence, fonts, advanced
<EvanCarroll_home> or something like that.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, good?  Driver          "Kitties"       #"fglrx"
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Yup
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Remember to wait a minute or two, if the error screen does come up it will take a while
<defcon> i think i found it, subsection/ virtual
<defcon> changed it to Virtual	1280	1024
<defcon> right?
<EvanCarroll_home> tias
<foxiness> if the system broken on the middle of upgrade and the x broken,how can i restore the system or continue the upgrede ?
<defcon> brb
<EvanCarroll_home> foxiness: apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> foxiness, Try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<riotkittie> kitties. yay.
<Jordan_U> foxiness, Do what EvanCarroll_home said first
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: nothing yet
<foxiness> hi,on the middle of upgrading "after the fetch step" to Gutsy "the system shoutdown",then normal reboot blankscreen no fn-funcation,after that "ok there are rescue oh yes" then one dpkg --configure -a "a lot of work" Done,reboot still blank screen!,ok what is the next guys?
<MTecknology> Ima go pee quick
<foxiness> ^^^ i think the step of apt-get -f install not needed right?
<nrossin> Is Dolphin capable of showing video previews?
* riotkittie rerereads that
<foxiness> and if i do dist-upgrade it say need to get more than 300MB on console am on wireless network or can i ignore it?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: still nothing
<Ryo> This is really annoying.  I swear Ubuntu's feature count is going down every day.  Yesterday I lost every single thing in my start menu, now all my screensavers are gone.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, The bug is probably already fixed then.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: tty1 was flickering for a bit - but nothing else
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Which is great, but it makes me feel like an idiot :)
<riotkittie> if you are doing dist-upgrade, and you ignore the 300mb of files that you need... its safe to say you wont be dist-upgrading. one assumes
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: aight - i'm heading home now :) - ttyal
<riotkittie> Ryo: what exactly vanished from your "start menu"?
<Ryo> riotkittle:  Application menu.  Sue me.  And every single application link is gone.
<h1st0> I had some similiar problems iwth wine disappearing and shortcuts I created with alcarte
<foxiness> riotkittie, can i go wireless on console "conn to access point" am using "NetworkManager=roming"
<h1st0> Ryo: right click and edit menus make sure its checked to be visible
<Ryo> hist0 It can't be checked to visible because it's no longer there.
<EvanCarroll_home> Ryo: that's part of the fun that is modern gnome, you either develop it or you're lost, I think the startmenu is store in gconf2, into /usr/share but I'm not sure, I've had this problem and iirc it isn't in ~/.g*
<riotkittie> foxiness: yes. you may  need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to manually configure your device and connection, tho
<foxiness> Ryo, DnD from bar =add/remove=
<npurciful> whats up everyone
<foxiness> riotkittie, thanks a lot
<foxiness> thanks EvanCarroll_home , Jordan_U
<npurciful> I got a question, i once had 3 hdd in my computer (just have 2 now) hda hdb hdd well hdd use to be hda and was my root w/boot and now hda is a new 320g hdd. so i install kubuntu on the new hda install grub to hda but grub also added hdd1 to menu list under 'other'. i no long have that drive connected
<Jordan_U> foxiness, np
<Ryo> EvanCarroll_home  Well, thanks for for the information.  I guess I'll just try and live with it till they fix it.
<Jordan_U> npurciful, "sudo update-grub"
<foxiness> i have a lot of work today :) bye
<npurciful> I have ran grub-install -recheck /dev/hda && update-grub
<Jordan_U> npurciful, Might want to back up your /boot/grub/menu.list first though
<Jordan_U> just in case
<npurciful> the device.map doesnt show hdd
<npurciful> --recheck
<EvanCarroll_home> hah! that will never be fixed.
<npurciful> but it still comes up with /dev/hdd1 under other
<EvanCarroll_home> sorry, dude, random behavoir is the result of anything non-standardized, and gnome doesn't have the galls to push one static config location.
<npurciful> using kubuntu, if it makes a diff
<EvanCarroll_home> npurciful: does /proc/partitions
<riotkittie> hm.  i wonder if my drivers were updated.
<npurciful> I check uuid's & fstab for invalid entrys
<EvanCarroll_home> hrm, now i feel stupid.
<EvanCarroll_home> this is totally screwed up. I wish i knew more about this to file the bug report.
<npurciful> soon myth will be freed so i cant reboot going to recover mode cd and run grub from there
<npurciful> i mean it isnt a show stopper
<npurciful> but a weird oddity
<EvanCarroll_home> So I dist-upgraded again in gutsy this morning, and X wouldn't book, I figured shit, Xorg hasn't changed in years!! well that annoying gui app was of absolutely no use at all, but I dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg, and slammed enter a bunch -- the Windows way, -- and the damn thing started, with the nv kernel module, which tells me two things, that the error is infact in the nvidia kernel module, and that the gui-bullet proo
<EvanCarroll_home> and of coarse the obvious difference, the generated xorg.conf went with the nv kernel module, rather than the nvidia proprietary one i had.
<npurciful> hum, updating my self know
<dn> ok i was doing my update but after a while it reported that it had failed
<dn> it told me to do something dpkg *something* -a but i accidently closed the window
<EvanCarroll_home> I wonder if the nvidia module is not compatable with my new kernel build, or if nvidia just wasn't rebuilt for this kernel, nvidia-glx, does not float with 2.6.22 in gutsy.
<dn> however, i rebooted and i'm into gutsy and it's -working- but it didn't do the cleanup or anything
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: that's probably a v. bad idea though.
<dn> yea something about addusers and wotnot?
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: it stings depending on what your verbosity is when you do it, if you have verbosity too high you can be begining hours of tedium.
<dn> verbosity?
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: dpkg-reconfigure -a runs post-inst scripts for all of your .debs iirc.
<npurciful> rebooting 15min windows
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: dpkg has different levels of verbosity, a post-inst script can set a default if the level of verbosity falls under the level required for prompt you get default. however, there could be upwards of 200 questions now in a desktop system, which is a lot of answering if you have it set.
<EvanCarroll_home> I've made this mistake **more than once**
<dn> yea
<dn> as i say, it's -working- i'm just worried it didn't finish the job properly
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: to fix the job, a better option is `apt-get -f install`
<dn> isn't there a way of 'redoing'  update-manager -c -d
<EvanCarroll_home> which will just bring your system to a stable state if it can.
<EvanCarroll_home> I don't use update-manager, I find it provides a more rocky update most of the time then the time-tested apt-get
<EvanCarroll_home> however, most of the functionality is now across the board to the libapt frontends.
<dn> what did you do, put the gutsy repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<EvanCarroll_home> precisely.
<EvanCarroll_home> open it in vim and :%s/feisty/gutsy/g
<dn> is there any way i can manually (quickly preferably of course) do the 'cleanup' that update manager would have provided?
<EvanCarroll_home> del the automatix and -backports if you have them too
<EvanCarroll_home> dn: manually is bad with package manager. try an apt-get -f install in shell
<dn> doing it now.. it's removing 450mb~ of files
<EvanCarroll_home> =] 
<npurciful> that didnt change anything
<npurciful> what is the definition of bug
<npurciful> the software doesnt behave as intended
<|neon|> have anyone tried crossover with gutsy , it will install but no menus are created
<EvanCarroll_home> npurciful: be more descriptive..
<npurciful> huh?
<EvanCarroll_home> what "didn't change anything" and what do you want to happen?
<npurciful> oh the grub-install from rescue system menu
<npurciful> on installer cd
<EvanCarroll_home> how did it not work?
<EvanCarroll_home> grub-install /dev/hda
<EvanCarroll_home> or whatever you've got.
<npurciful> hdd is still showing up in my menu.lst,
<EvanCarroll_home> is removing it from the menu.lst manually not an option?
<npurciful> we just talk for like 20min about this
<EvanCarroll_home> ah
<EvanCarroll_home> well then feel free to ignore me, I didn't backlog it =[
<npurciful> ah it is ok, there is 240 peeps in here
<npurciful> I thought that if i took the OS envirment away maybe it wouldnt find this mythical hdd anymore but i was wrong
<EvanCarroll_home> do check out update-grub if you haven't it has docs on how it automagically gens your menu.lst
<npurciful> yeah, i update-grub
<EvanCarroll_home> does hdd show up in /proc/partitions?
<npurciful> cat /proc/partitions nope not there
<Fracture> is there any way to tell update-grub that kernel and initrd images aren't in /boot, but in some other folder ?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, is there an easy way to tell if ACPI is functioning correctly on my laptop, i've heard that ACPI may not be controlling the GPU fan on this laptop which could result in problems
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: I want to say no, and shout at you that it is considered a feature.
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: /boot isn't something Ubuntu made up, it a standard in the LFH and a long standard for LSB compliancy
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: move /boot to point to wherever your images are, but the images must be in /boot.
<EvanCarroll_home> jscinoz: yes, fuck with /proc/acpi
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: hrm.. that's unfortunate.   I have a guts and fiesty installation, both with root partitions on LVM.  I have a single ext3 boot partition.  fiesty and gutsy update-grub can cause issues with eachothers kernels.. so I separate out them into folders of this boot partitiion.
<Fracture> for example on gutsy : mount my boot partition on /media/boot then symlink /media/boot/gutsy (where the kernel and initrd are) to /boot
<h1st0> Just curious if people have been experiencing random lockups with gutsy?
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: that requires a little more explaination about your lvm config
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: you have both roots, point to the same lvg?
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: nothing to do with lvm config
<Fracture> I have /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-fiesty and /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-gutsy as the separate root partitions for each install
<Fracture> /dev/sda1 is my boot partition, and it is mounted for both feisty and gutsy at /media/boot.  it contents is like this :
<Fracture>  /grub /feisty-boot /gutsy-boot
<EvanCarroll_home> so why not just /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-fiesty/boot, and /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-gutsy/boot, and set up grub to boot off of the lvm
<Fracture>  /grub contains a menu.list with this :title   Feisty \n configfile /feisty-boot/grub/menu.lst \n \n title Gutsy 5  \n  configfile /gutsy-boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: from what I could gather, grub can't boot from lvm
<EvanCarroll_home> I follow you totally, I'm just not sure why you have a single ext3 boot partition outside of the lvm =[
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: I'm 99.9% certain that is incorrect.
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: You will have to either use a ram-image or statically compile the lvm modules into the kernel, but I would think it could be done.
<Fracture> hrm.. ok.. well.. I would prefer each installation's root fs to contain its own /boot folderto have
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: hrm. now, how would I go about doing that ?
<EvanCarroll_home> I agree fully, that is the most kosher way to do it
<Fracture> I read somewhere that grub2 will support booting of lvm
<Fracture> but, information about grub2 is hard to find
<EvanCarroll_home> I'm going to google, because I'm interested too.
<Marfi> after installing gutsy, the menu in my "applicaitons" menu bar has disapeared. anyone have this problem?
<Marfi> or have any diea how to fix it?
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: cool.. let me know if you find something
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to get sensors-applet to read the temperature from the GPU, i can see this temp in nvidia-settings, but it doesnt appear as an option in sensors-applet, however gkrellm can see it just fine as GPU_C any ideas?
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: google lvm boot grub, second link
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: possible since 1.95
<riotkittie> yen nobe peopre ace dawitf that probelm. no, i dote know how to fix it.
<EvanCarroll_home> I'm not as concerned with how it is done, good luck on that =]  I imagine much like raid, which is as i said.
* riotkittie blinks.
<riotkittie> i'm not even going to attempt to retype that. :|
<Marfi> im thinking "dang, they are drunk"
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home:  Multiple volume groups don't work with GRUB 1.95 however.
<riotkittie> no, i'm sober. just sitting at a bad angle :x and my hands were somehow off. :x
<Marfi> never would of guessed
* Marfi wink
<riotkittie> hee.
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: csv co grub
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: lol
<Marfi> anyone have an idea about how to redo the menus under the application menu?
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: that article is from 8/11 chances are those patches are outside of -dev now.
<Fracture> yeah, i'll try with gutsy's grub - 0.97-29ubuntu4
<EvanCarroll_home> Marfi: it is a pita, I've raised this issue on numerious occassions with everyone.
<Marfi> EvanCarroll_home, is there a fix for it though?
<EvanCarroll_home> Marfi: there is a gconf-editor command that will do it, I just forget it.
<EvanCarroll_home> Marfi: This is partly because gnome has no logical organization.
<Marfi> EvanCarroll_home, hehe  =)
<EvanCarroll_home> Marfi: the setting iirc is not in your home dir, it is somewhere distant, and gconf-editor doesn't even have documented the flag you need to get this to work
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: I've tried "grub-install /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-gutsy--tribe--5" and I get "/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-gutsy--tribe--5 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<Creationist> I'm running Kubunty Gutsy.  If I had problems with nvidia-glx-new (the automatically installed driver), would it be worth trying nvidia-glx?
<EvanCarroll_home> Marfi: essentially gnome has a registry like windows, (and soon .net), and like windows, there is little to no logical orgnaization to it, you have environmental variables, /etc/defaults, ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2, and numerious directories in /usr/* iirc and they all cascade for the defaults of gnome.
<EvanCarroll_home> the one you speak of is surely in a gconf setting somewhere in a global directory, iirc.
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: grub-install iirc, installs to mba on a hw device only. this is something I honestly don't have as much exp on as i should.
<Marfi> EvanCarroll_home, i think i get it. when it didn't come up, someone had me run "rm -rf ~/.config/menus" or something like that. the file was empty before then, of course
<Marfi> then tried to reinstall gnome-menus
<EvanCarroll_home> grub is a chained bootloader, grub in /boot, can chain to another grub on lvm, or you can have grub in boot list both of the kernels in lvm, with the args telling the kernel what to mount as root.
<EvanCarroll_home> so it might look something like this kernel=2.6.22-foobarbaz root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-gutsy lvm or such
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: yeah, I understand all of that.. and I have a setup that works, but whenever update-grub runs after an apt-get update, I have to manually edit the generated menu.lst file to change some bits.
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: you might have to tell grub to stop automagically borking your system.
<EvanCarroll_home> see /etc/defaults on the lvms.
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: what happens then if the apt-get update upgrades the kernel, then I will have to manually upgrade menu.lst
<EvanCarroll_home> or chmod the menu.lst and don't allow +w
<EvanCarroll_home> Fracture: you're asking for something that is kind of esoteric ;( you might not get your cake and eat it too on this one. I'm not sure, I don't make a hobby out of lvm and grub.
<rafael__> hello
<rafael__> is it possible to upgrade my ubuntu feisty fawn to ubuntu gutsy with the iso cd ?
<rafael__> please
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: well. it shouldn't be esoteric to have 2 or more linux installations using lvm, without having to have separate non lvm boot partitions for them all.
<rafael__> ok
<rafael__> thank u
<Fracture> so, either grub (and related tools) needs to work with boot on lvm, or it needs to support having multipls 'kernel sets' on a single ext3 boot partition
<EvanCarroll_home> I wouldn't think so, but I've seen more trival operations that I'm sure have required a more complex configuration than the one you're facing
<Viroo> hi
<EvanCarroll_home> if update-grub doesn't recurse into lvms I wouldn't expect a simple solution.
<Viroo> can anyone see me ?
<EvanCarroll_home> Viroo: nope.
<cdm10> Has anyone had any problems with Samba in Gutsy?
<contrast83> This || close to having a completely smooth-looking boot in Gutsy. :-D
<Viroo> I faced a problem with installer of gusty beta
<Viroo> is the installer buggy?  it stops at the gparted without responding
<cdm10> Viroo: It may well be buggy, it's a beta.
<cdm10> !alternate | Viroo
<Viroo> it stops while scanning disks , reaches 53%, then keeps waiting forver
<HugLeo> teste
<ubotu> Viroo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Viroo> I didnt see the alternate when i wanted to download the cd
<Viroo> I always liked the alternate better
<cps1966> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Creationist> I need to get the proprietary nVidia drivers working.  The nvidia-glx-new completely screws up my resolution and nvidia-glx gives a lot of errors when I run glxinfo.  Anyone have any ideas what I can try next?
<Marfi> got an error message!  =) "failed loading - applications.menu"
<HugLeo> part
<Marfi> anyone know how i can recover the options that were under my application menu?
<cps1966> Marfi:  nkde or gnome
<Marfi> gnome
<cps1966> if you delete gnome2 dir in home it should return to normal
<contrast83> won't that delete all his other gnome-related preferences as well?
<kyja> it appears that my ati mobility radion x600 over clocks and kills my computer. just like plug gets pulled. runs the cpu cyles up high. I have a 3.4 ghz p4 with that hyper threading like it has two cpu's. I have tried this with both non restricted graphics drivers and also the restricted ati driver.
<mikubuntu> help... anybody else having the problems with screen that i have since doing upgrade to gutsy?  split screen, two cursors, etc... ?
<cps1966> yes
<contrast83> i thought gnome used ~/.config/menus for its menus, but i'm on kde so i can't say for sure.
<mikubuntu> cpsl: so what's the fix?
<cps1966> i dont have gnome atm so i cant say
<Creationist> I need to get the proprietary nVidia drivers working.  The nvidia-glx-new completely screws up my resolution and nvidia-glx gives a lot of errors when I run glxinfo.  Anyone have any ideas what I can try next?
<mikubuntu> i thought the developers would have got a handle on it and fixed through updates, but not yet ...
<cps1966> i have my own problems with second sata controler
<contrast83> Creationist: what card?
<Marfi> cps1966, completely remove the gnome2 directory?
<kyja> mikubuntu, have you tried the screen and graphics control pannel? that handles multiheaded screens
<cps1966> i would or rename it
<contrast83> Marfi: see if ~/.config/menus exists first. if it does, try deleting that first.
<Marfi> contrast83, the folder exists, yes
<contrast83> Marfi: does it look like it's the one that was changed by whatever you did?
<cps1966> just rename it
<Marfi> contrast83, there is nothing showing up when i click the applications
<Creationist> contrast83: It's an nVidia Geforce 6200
<mikubuntu> kyja: ya, i've tried all the screen control areas i could find ... :(
<Marfi> renamed it, re-applied the applet, and nothing happened
<Marfi> contrast83, what do you mean?
<cps1966> Marfi:  restartxserver
<Marfi> kk
<contrast83> Creationist: you *could* try manually installing the driver from nVidia's site.
<Marfi> nada. =/
<Creationist> contrast83: Hmm... I had to do that back with Edgy
<Marfi> any more ideas?
<contrast83> Creationist: i've had to do that a couple times. seems my card is picky about what packages it'll cozy up to.
<Creationist> okay... brb
<cps1966> Marfi:  what exactly is missing
<Marfi> cps1966, on the menu bar, everything under "applications" is gone. the things under place and system are all there
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone successfully remote gnome-session through ssh? I can ssh -X to another lan ubuntu and run single programs no prob. I want to be able to use all 3lan p/c's from one location with f2 f5 f12 etc.
<Marfi> cps1966, when i click applications, it will show up a small box like there was never anything there to begin with
<cps1966> maybe right click it and see what it says
<skinnypuppy1334> I had tried pretty much everything mentioned in this thread but to no avail.
<skinnypuppy1334> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544567&highlight=ssh+gnome-session
<Marfi> right click, edit menus, "starting main menu," and closes right back out
<cps1966> edit menu
<skinnypuppy1334> Gutsy Fiesty and dapper one of each all openssh
<Marfi> i was able to get an error message, "failure loading - applications.menu"
<Marfi> i did, right clicked it, edit menu, said "starting menu" and it closed while loading
<cps1966> then you need task gnome
<Marfi> cps1966, how do i go about getting that?
<cps1966> synaptic
<cps1966> just open a terminal or alt f1
<Marfi> what is the name of the package? task gnome?
<cps1966> i think so
<Marfi> not there. only thing is "tasks" which is a scheduler. didn't see it under "gnome tasks" either
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> And what's worse, I now have to press my brightness keys FIVE times between brightness levels.
<cps1966> oh ok ubuntu-desktop
<Marfi> cps1966, holy hell, how was it not installed on my computer? lol
<cps1966> its the meta package that installs all gnome goodies
<cps1966> updating sometimes takes things out and dont replace them
<cps1966> Marfi:  i use to many distros also
<Marfi> cps1966, i also have ubuntustudio on here for looks, because it gives the taskbar a nice effect. thats what the problem was. thx a ton! *continues reinstalling(
<cps1966> np
<Marfi> cps1966, how many different versions of ubuntu are there? lol
<cps1966> mint is one
<cps1966> and about 7 others
<Fracture> EvanCarroll_home: I found a solution - I patch update-grub by changing kernel_dir from /boot to /gutsy-5-boot - this is the variable it uses to write the kernel and initrd lines to menu.lst.
<contrast83> mint isn't a version of ubuntu anymore than ubuntu is a version of debian. they're forks.
<contrast83> err, derivatives.
<cps1966> funny it use ubuntu repositories
<contrast83> along with its own, i believe.
<cps1966> nope
<cps1966> just ubuntu
<contrast83> erm... so the packages that contain all the mint artwork are in ubuntu's repos?
<cps1966> maybe or on install cd
<contrast83> hmm... last time i tried out mint, there *were* at least a couple non-ubuntu repositories in the default sources.list. my mistake, if that's changed since then.
<Hobbsee> cps1966: uh?  mint doesnt have it's stuff in our repos.
<cps1966> hey i didn't say it did
<cps1966> its just a art work is all
<Hobbsee> cps1966: last i checked, even the mint artwork isnt in our repos
<cps1966> or theme
<Hobbsee> (or else, i need to stop rejecting mint bugs, and send them elsewhere)
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  when is fsck going to be fixed
<Hobbsee> cps1966: when someone fixes it.
<contrast83> heh
<cps1966> is that going to happen before release
<DanaG> my bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<mon^rch> any luck installing vmware on gutsy folks?
<Hobbsee> mon^rch: server? player?  workstation?
<chotchki> hey guys, i just updated my gusty install for amd64... and kdeinit and kdm are all kinds of broken
<mon^rch> workstation 6
* Hobbsee suspects you'd have to contact vmware for that, as you bought it off them.
<Hobbsee> chotchki: more info?
<chotchki>  anyone else seeing this issue? (im getting some kind of core bus error)
<chotchki> Hobbsee: im trying to track down the exact error
<chotchki> but ive been seeing it on an off with other programs in the last week
<HealthyElijah> chotchki: did u use iso?
<HealthyElijah> image on cd?
<chotchki> HealthyElijah: nope, ive been slowly following gutsy since the branch occured
<HealthyElijah> A developer was in another channle earlier and said not to update o Gutsy it will break things
<alka_trash> since upgrading to gutsy I have not been able to disable irc login and outs with pidgin.  I can't freaking find the setting. I have enabled IRC helper, but I can't  find it.  please help me on this EASY issue. Thanks
<HealthyElijah> He suggested using a ISO
<jmg_> an
<HealthyElijah> I read another report that a upgrade went bad and the user was forcsed to do a clean install
<HealthyElijah> alka_trash: I have been trying to do that for 1 month. What was the command in the first place? Everyone I ever asked on IRC said I couldn't.
<chotchki> yuck, that will be painful
<chotchki> (xfs soft-raid)
<KalEl> hi, while trying to upgrade from 7.04, my installation stops
<chotchki> serves me right though
<KalEl> i believe this file is not in the server: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<KalEl> can i somehow still try to install? may be somehow can i specify a mirror...?
<HealthyElijah> alka_trash: was there ever a setting?
<alka_trash> HealthyElijah:  you have to install the pidgin plugin pack
<HealthyElijah> hmm
<DanaG> I hate having to press my brightness key 3 times to get the next brightness level.
<alka_trash> and it add IRC helper, and it lets you suppress the login. logout messages
<alka_trash> but I can't find the setting :(
<HealthyElijah> thanks
<philip> anyone having trouble with KTorrent?
<contrast83> not i. what's the problem?
<alka_trash> I found it!
<jscinoz__> hey guys
<alka_trash> install the pidgin plugin pak, then under plugins it's now called Join/Part Hiding
<alka_trash> done  :)
<jscinoz__> What is the max idle temp a nvidia GPU in a laptop should have?
<shiznit> anyone use a dock app?
<jscinoz__> Yes shiznit, i use avant-window-navigator
<shiznit> is it good
<jscinoz__> Yes, best dock in my opinion
<shiznit> runs on gutsy?
<jscinoz__> yep
<jscinoz__> if you give me a sec
<jscinoz__> i can get you repos for i
<jscinoz__> it
<shiznit> sure
* contrast83 uses Kiba-Dock
<jscinoz__> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<jscinoz__> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<shiznit> i add those to the main repo list?
<jscinoz__> yeah, /etc/apt/sources.list
<jscinoz__> just shove those lines at the bottom
<jscinoz__> and do an apt-get update
<contrast83> "# echo 'deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" - is that considered unsafe?
<shiznit> i got some no public key available error
<jscinoz__> ah hang on
<jscinoz__> let me find you key
* contrast83 puts the command for key retrieval in a comment above all third-party repos. :-)
<jscinoz__> gimme a few mins, gotta open firefox - startup session of 200+ tabs >_<
<shiznit> lol
<shiznit> u better have your tab bar on the side for that
<jscinoz__> what was that command again contrast? gpg --keyserver something --recv something
<jscinoz__> hehe
<jscinoz__> good thing i have 4gb of ram, or 3.5gb as 32bit ubuntu sees it
<contrast83> jscinoz__: i just do "wget http://key.url -O- | apt-key add -"
<shiznit> yea i hata that limitatio, on my desktop it only sees 3.2
<jscinoz__> yeah but i gotta find the url for the key
<shiznit> damn 8800gtx stealing my ram
<jscinoz__> wait theres an easier way..
<shiznit> i should kick it
<contrast83> ohh... not sure.
<jscinoz__> i had it written down in a file somewhere....
<contrast83> shiznit: i'll take that off your hands. you can have my 7600gs. :-P
<jscinoz__> shiznit, what is the key it asks for when you apt-get update
<shiznit> lol
<jscinoz__> it should be an 8-16 hex code
<shiznit>  NO_PUBKEY 576856718434D43A
<jscinoz__> alright one sec
<jscinoz__> gah firefox is taking its time
<jscinoz__> this many tabs = bad
<jscinoz__> any time now...
<shiznit> opera 9.5 is crazy fast
<contrast83> jscinoz__: i think firefox has a command line option for starting a new session
<jscinoz__> probably. but ohwell
<jscinoz__> shiznit, you start opera with over 200 tabs see how long it takes :P
<contrast83> http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg
<jscinoz__> fine then
<jscinoz__> beat me too it :P
<jscinoz__> to*
<contrast83> so "wget -q http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<contrast83> anyone know of a gutsy repo for kiba-dock?
<shiznit> says soemthing about a virtual package and that i need to explicitly select
<jscinoz__> a quick way to do it if you cant find the key easily is: "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEYHASH && gpg --export --armor KEYHASH | sudo apt-key add -"
<jscinoz__> shiznit, try the package avant-window-navigator
<jscinoz__> should get the deps
<shiznit> i did
<contrast83> replace KEYHASH with the key's filename, right?
<shiznit> its says Package avant-window-navigator is a virtual package provided by:
<shiznit>   avant-window-navigator-bzr 0.1.2-bzr121-1
<shiznit> You should explicitly select one to install.
<shiznit> E: Package avant-window-navigator has no installation candidate
<contrast83> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr
<jscinoz__> yes
<jscinoz__> oh yeah it is the bzr one :P
<shiznit> ok what now
<jscinoz__> install that package
<shiznit> i did
<jscinoz__> then run "avant-window-navigator"
<jscinoz__> it should appear
<jscinoz__> you need to be running a composite window manager
<jscinoz__> eg compiz :P
<shiznit> i am
<shiznit> but i got error message
<jscinoz__> saying?
<shiznit> a motherload of stuff
<shiznit> i probably need to pastebin it, i tried installing cairo before this and it might have messed up something
<shiznit> i though i got rid of everything
<jscinoz__> hmm
<jscinoz__> pastebin it
<jscinoz__> in the meantime... is it possible to override the package version created with dpkg-buildpackage
<contrast83> can't you just "aptitude purge" it?
<jscinoz__> nah
<jscinoz__> im making a patched sensors-applet
<jscinoz__> but update-manager tries to replace it with normal one
<jscinoz__> so i need to add something to its version
<shiznit> http://pastebin.com/m564454af
<jscinoz__> well shit
<jscinoz__> No idea whats causing that
<shiznit> maybe the apt-get autoremove i did? it said to do it lol
<jscinoz__> hmm
<jscinoz__> not sure...
<contrast83> jscinoz__: ohh, i misunderstood. so you want to hold sensors-applet at its current version, right?
<jscinoz__> yes, and without using the lock version thing
<shiznit> is there a log of all package installations, so i can see what that cairo-dock .deb added
<mikubuntu> anybody have a fix for the gutsy screen problems yet?
<contrast83> jscinoz__: the lock version think in Synaptic?
<jscinoz__> Thats my last resort, im planning on distributing the package so i need it to think its higher than 1.7.12+dfsg, maybe add a +nv to the end of the version
<jscinoz__> shiznit, not sure, if there is it might be in /var/cache/apt
<contrast83> shiznit: how did you install it?
<shiznit> i dowloaded the .deb and double clicked
<contrast83> hmm... anyone know what backend that uses?
<contrast83> jscinoz__: why'd you run awn as root? -_~
<jscinoz__> i didnt
<jscinoz__> you mean shiznit
<contrast83> oop, sorry. heh
<jscinoz__> shiznit, run avant-window-navigator without sudo
<jscinoz__> see if it works then
<shiznit> ok lol
<shiznit> that woks now
<shiznit> <-nub
<contrast83> just FWI, *never* run any GUI apps with sudo. always use gksu or kdesudo instead
<contrast83> FYI*
<shiznit> ok will do, thanks for all the help
<contrast83> np
<shiznit> can i add shortcut icons to this
<shiznit> oh ok "lauchers"
<shiznit> i see it
<contrast83> shiznit: should be able to just drag and drop from the applications menu
<jscinoz__> yep
<jscinoz__> Avant is awesome
<jscinoz__> and theres a whole bunch of plugins you can get to add features
<jscinoz__> like a curved dock and other cool stuff
<jscinoz__> like integration with pidgin
<contrast83> i would be using Avant instead of Kiba, but it seems Kiba plays slightly better with KDE.
<shiznit> i need this so i can get rid of one of the bars,
<shiznit> need my vertical realestate
<jscinoz__> doesnt the panel take up less verticale space than the dock...
<shiznit> not if you autohide, i just need it for launchers
<shiznit> can you move it to the top
<jscinoz__> hang on
<jscinoz__> probably, you might need a plugin
<shiznit> the spotlight effect is sweet
<contrast83> if not, you *can* move Kiba-Dock to the top. there's not a Gutsy repo for it yet, but Trevino's Feisty one is working fine for me so far.
<jscinoz__> i m not running compiz or anything 3d atm as ACPI is being a bitch about running my GPU's fans
<shiznit> acpi has contol of gpu fan?
<jscinoz__> apparently it should
<jscinoz__> this is a laptop btw
<shiznit> ok
<contrast83> afaik, acpi controls everything power/cooling-related
<jscinoz__> my GPU seems to overheat, the screen scrambles and the system hangs
<shiznit> it probably one fan for gpu and cpu,
<shiznit> with heatpipes from both
<fignew> jscinoz__: what type of vidcard?
<jscinoz__> contrast83, figured out how to ovverride version, add a new entry in pkgsrc/debian/changlog
<jscinoz__> fignew, 8400M GS
<mikubuntu> does anybody know where tomboy notes are stored by default?
<fignew> nvidia?
<jscinoz__> yep
<fignew> binary drivers?
<shiznit> brb
<mikubuntu> does anybody know where tomboy notes are stored by default?
<jscinoz__> fignew, yes
<fignew> jscinoz__: install nvidia_settings
<jscinoz__> its installed
<fignew> sorry, nvidia-settings
<jscinoz__> well, the one contained in the nvidia-glx-new package
<fignew> and that'll give you the temperature
<fignew> of your GPU... ACPI has nothing to do with the GPU fans
<contrast83> jscinoz__: oh ok. the only packages i've "made" were with checkinstall. i want to learn how to make real packages, but i don't even know enough about make to do that yet. :-\
<jscinoz__> fignew, what causes the problem where on heavy load for extended periods of time the screen becomes scrambled and my system hangs? overheating?
<jscinoz__> contrast83, install the package epm, good way to build packages easily
<fignew> does nvidia-settings say it's running hot?
<jscinoz__> fignew, 70C at idle
<jscinoz__> not running compiz or anything 3d
<contrast83> jscinoz__: standards-compliant packages?
<jscinoz__> contrast83, not sure
<shiznit> damn dude, my 8800gtx idles at 60
<fignew> yea, 70 is pretty hot
<jscinoz__> yeah but i'm on a laptop
<jscinoz__> for a laptop?
<shiznit> i know but it still seems hot
<fignew> well *70* is fine, but mine goes up 20c under load
<fignew> and 90c isn't good ;)
<shiznit> speaking of nvidia, the only way i could get the 8800gtx to work with fiesy was Envy, i had to use vesa until that script installed the driver
<shiznit> i tried nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, and the binary, nothing worked
<jscinoz__> hmm
<jscinoz__> i'm going to start a game and crank it up to max detail and see what temp gets to
<shiznit> it would "failed to initialize, no screens found every time
<jscinoz__> and run compiz at the same time
<fignew> that's not that stressful for the card
<jscinoz__> alright, running compiz + awn, starting a game to see temp rise
<jscinoz__> it rose 5C from compiz + awn
<jscinoz__> ~85C at load, is that ok fignew
<jscinoz__> fignew, what would be a way to max load the card?
<jscinoz__> is there anything like 3dsmax for linux?
<bur[n] er> blender does 3d stuff, but i know nothing if it's like 3dsmax
<jscinoz__> what would put the heaviest load on the card?
<jscinoz__> compiz-fusion + avant-window navigator + savage on full detail (25fps) rose the temp to 85C
<fignew> glxgears seems to heat my card up alittle
<fignew> you play savage?
<contrast83> load up several visualizers at once?
<jscinoz__> yes
<fignew> me too :)
<shiznit> 85 isnt bad
<shiznit> i wouldnt worry about it
<jscinoz__> glxgears is hovering around 82-85
<shiznit> they dont throttle til like 110
<fignew> savage will do it, in the middle of the game just alt tab and see what your temperature is
<fignew> what's your name on savage, I'm yoyoyo :)
<jscinoz__> still kinda freaked out before when a good deal of pixels became white and my system hung, that happened on my old one and it fried the GPU
<jscinoz__> fignew, name jscinoz, but i only play on australian servers because of ping
<shiznit> savage?
<jscinoz__> fignew, Usually Gameareana #1 or 2
<jscinoz__> savage = awesome free game
<jscinoz__> by the way
<jscinoz__> i made a deb of savage
<fignew> ok
<jscinoz__> anyone want it?
<jscinoz__> holy fuck
<jscinoz__> GPU at 93C
<jscinoz__> from glxgears
<penguincentral> !language | jscinoz__
<ubotu> jscinoz__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<contrast83> what kinda game is savage?
<jscinoz__> sorry
<jscinoz__> FPS/RTS
<jscinoz__> is 93C safe?
<shiznit> thats getting close to bad
<shiznit> i wouldnt go past 100
<shiznit> they throttle at 105-110 i believe
<fignew> jscinoz__: I was talking to you on savage IRC right?
<contrast83> jscinoz__: do you have it on a site?
<jscinoz__> possibly
<jscinoz__> contrast83_, www.notforidiots.com/SFE
<contrast83> heh, nice url
<jscinoz__> yep
<jscinoz__> if you give me about 30mins i can upload a deb to my site
<shiznit> is this a rts?
<jscinoz__> not really
<jscinoz__> only one player plays as RTS
<jscinoz__> rest of team plays as FPS with some rts elements
<contrast83> sounds interesting. i'll check back in here ~30 minutes. i'm off for now.
<contrast83> later
<jscinoz__> what was that site starting with ppa.something that people could host repos on?
<jscinoz__> ah ppa.launchpad.net
<shiznit> could you guys help me out with a audio stream problem, im new to linuc
<shiznit> whoa raytraced weather?
<AmyRose> Are there any plans to package the Compiz Fusion tray icon for the benefit of those of us who aren't using GNOME?
<jscinoz__> Wait, savage weather is raytraced?
<shiznit> that what the site says
<shiznit> the enhancements site
<jimmacdonald> did an upgrade on my Kubuntu Gutsy laptop tonight and now can't get it back to a desktop. can someone help?
<DanaG> my bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<tonyyarusso> shiznit: which site?  I know the NWS was switching today.
<shiznit> ?
<tonyyarusso> shiznit: the weather thing
<kurros> jscinoz__: that looks cool
<jscinoz__> Anyone happen to know what license wolfenstien:enemy territory is under?
<shiznit> http://www.notforidiots.com/SFE/
<tonyyarusso> shiznit: oh, completely different.....:S
<jimmacdonald> I can get to a recovery command prompt.
<jimmacdonald> but no desktop.
<jimmacdonald> I can get a network connection on that machine... I am running apt-get update right now, what do I do next?
<Ahadiel> bbl
<jimmacdonald> running apt-get upgrade right now.
<jscinoz__> jimmacdonald, what stops you from getting to desktop? X fails to start?
<jimmacdonald> gets to the load screen and then never transistions... it bombed out doing dbconf upgrade.
<jimmacdonald> I am rerunning the update from a recovery command shell...
<jimmacdonald> it appears to be functioning this thime.
<jimmacdonald> s/thime/time
<mithro> hi! where is the best place to go to ask questions about Ubuntu and Xen, the Wiki suggests #ubuntu-xen but that channel is totally empty
<jimmacdonald> running the upgrade from a command prompt appeared to have corrected the problem
<shiznit> update manager shows update available for ekiga but i can't click on it?
<shiznit> is that intentional
<penguincentral> i have 144 updates.  I didn't download 90 of them because of my temporarily slow broadband, and another 54 of them are piled on...
<penguincentral> i've been punished :(
<stefan_c69> since I installed gutsy my brightness keys aren't working anymore...
<stefan_c69> with kpowersave I can change the brightness, but the shortkeys don't work..
<macogw> stefan_c69: at all or does your brightness just act wrong?
<stefan_c69> well
<stefan_c69> only brightness
<stefan_c69> volume keys work
<stefan_c69> brightness just doesn't
<Pusur> Anyone else getting an errot when the update-manager tries to load the file Sources.bz2?
<qzio> doh, my brightness keys started to work as soon as i upgraded to gutsy... didnt work in feisty
<Pusur> *error
<macogw> mine work wrong
<macogw> they jump from bright to so-dark-that-windows-are-vague-shadows
<frostburn> mine broke =P
<qzio> anyone knows if they'll include 2.6.23 into gutsy when it is released?
<macogw> i think 22's the last for gutsy
<qzio> macogw: yeah.. i guess.. do you know what the next realse is named? so i can force upgrae of the kernel only
<kurros> qzio: "hardy" but repos wont be open until after the developers summit
<shiznit> hola beta peopl
<oshiii-_^> bonjour
<romero> hello
<masterloki> hey my computer all of a sudden thinks it has two cores um what the funk
<masterloki> cat /proc/cpuinfo and top both show two cores
<masterloki> and i got this when there were NO p4 duals lol
<masterloki> like 4 yrs ago or so
<kurros> is a P4 w/ HT?
<rothchild> masterloki - free upgrade, you should be pleased ;-)
<masterloki> oooh
<masterloki> kurros, probably - i.e. yeah..
<shiznit> ht is 2 virtual cores
<shiznit> thats y
<masterloki> but i dont think it showed multiple cores beofre
<masterloki> lo
<masterloki> good answer...
* masterloki sighs
<masterloki> apparently it turned on finally ;)
<kurros> er, what does cpuinfo for model?
<kurros> er say
<kurros> sorry its 4am getting sleepy
<masterloki> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<masterloki> it had hypterthreading or w/e
<shiznit> anyone use avant?
<kurros> yeah that could be an HT model
<masterloki> but i just guess its not been active before this - or ive not noticed it
<masterloki> thanx i was like wteff
<shiznit> ht is very nice multitasking boost
<shiznit> u should be happy
<masterloki> i am ^^;;
<kurros> actually flags: should have ht listed in there, too
<masterloki> sh: /cat/proc/cpuinfo: not found
<masterloki> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr
<masterloki> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr
<kurros> yep
<masterloki> yup ht :>
<kurros> wonder why it was never on before
<masterloki> sweet....
<masterloki> oh i probably didnt turn it on nor my roomate either...
<masterloki> or i just didnt notice - ive been a penquin for the longest now..
<masterloki> like 3 months
<masterloki> :P
<kurros> there is a bios option for it, and I think it requires ACPI. so maybe you had ACPI off or there was a bug
<masterloki> well its on now and thats what matters
<masterloki> this cpu 3gigs ram in dual mode nvidia card /w 512mb ram
<masterloki> oh heck yeah :>
<masterloki> er 2gigs of ram mybad
<rothchild> how can I stop gnome from showing my windoze partition / drive on the desktop?
<_4strO> salut tout le monde
<masterloki> rothchild, edit /etc/fstab
<masterloki> so it doesnt mount it
<masterloki> or change the mount point to somewhere other than /media/whatever
<rothchild> ah ok second option looks better as I still would like it mounted I just don't want to see it on the desktop, thanks
<py_> hello
<penguincentral> hi py_
<penguincentral> how are you?
<py_> fine, thx, and you?
<Jaymac> is there any way to change the screen resolution of gdm?  for some reason on my 4:3 monitor it comes up in 1920x1080 resolution
<py_> In fact I'm trying to boot the xubuntu gutsy tribe5 cd, but at the time where I suppose it tries to start X, the screen get black (not as in no signal received, there is one). Computer is not frozen (eg numlock works), but I'm stuck at that point. Ctrl-alt-fX won't let me to a console, and ctrl-alt-backspace has no effect. Is there a way to act on X setup at that point?
<py_> obviously, I also tried the "Safe graphics" option at cd boot, but I guess its more for framebuffer settings. Anyway it doesn't change the way I get stuck
<arinomi> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu Feisty to the testing version of Gutsy without having to reinstall and format?
<Jaymac> arinomi, yes: type in a terminal: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> sensors-applet says my fan is spinning at 128053RPM O_o lies
<jscinoz> i think my laptop would be flying if it was going that fast :P
<CountX> jscinoz: maybe
<CountX> jscinoz: i think its more likely it would blow up
<jscinoz> yeah :P
<jscinoz> no idea why it says its going so fast
<jscinoz> maybe the i8k module is dodgy
<jscinoz> ugh, my GPU is at 82C >_<
<CountX> damn
<CountX> im in winblowz right now
<CountX> isnt 82c like 150f?
<neildarlow> has anyone configured brasero's burn settings in gconf-editor? there seems to be a confilict in the cdrdao setting name and its tooltip
<Jaymac> is java available in gutsy repos?
<neildarlow> Jaymac: gutsy installs gcj java support be default
<Jaymac> hmm
<CountX> not for runescape
<neildarlow> Jaymac: well actually ecj for javac and gij for java
<CountX> cause i couldnt run it with stock java
<CountX> not that i would play runescape.....
<arinomi> Jaymac, please repeat the terminal command to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<Jaymac> i can't enable java on opera..
<Jaymac> arinomi, gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<neildarlow> Jaymac: you probably need to install the webplugin
<Jaymac> yeah i have it on ff...
<Jaymac> never mind
<Jaymac> only problem i have with gutsy is my gdm screen displays in 1920x1080 instead of 1280x1024
<neildarlow> Jaymac: can't you remove the offending Modeline from xorg.conf
<Jaymac> i'll have a look
<Bieleke> hi guys
<Bieleke> can anybody help setting up my network card ?
<neildarlow> Jaymac: or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tell it to be more conservative about your monitor capabilities
<Jaymac> thats weird... there is no mention of screen resolutions in my xorg
<Bieleke> lspci reports ADMTek NC100
<py_> does a ssh server get automatically started when a gutsy live cd is booted?
<Bieleke> and i have configured interfaces
<neildarlow> Jaymac: time to dpkg-reconfigure it then :)
<Bieleke> but when i do networking restart it can't find device
<neildarlow> Bieleke: sounds like the module isn't loaded.
<Jaymac> is this screens and graphics app worth checking out?
<neildarlow> Jaymac: maybe
<Bieleke> neildarlow, true... i need to fix that, but have no clue how
<Jaymac> neildarlow, seems there are others having the issue on the forum
<Jaymac> not sure an xorg reconfig will fix it
<Jaymac> as once i get to my desktop my resolution is fine
<neildarlow> Jaymac: i suggested it because it can generate xorg.conf for you
<neildarlow> Bieleke: can you use the Network tool to configure your interface?
<Jaymac> neildarlow, yeah i know.. but it isn't working for others on the forum
<Bieleke> neildarlow, nope, cause it is gutsy server beta
<Bieleke> no x
<Bieleke> and cause my network-card is not loaded i can't install desktop either :-)
<Bieleke> maybe i should use desktop version :-)
<Bieleke> but i thought, i just need lamp- and samba-server
<neildarlow> Bieleke: i think you need to "sudo modprobe tulip"
<neildarlow> Bieleke: then ifconfig eth0 should show something
<Bieleke> tulip ?
<Bieleke> i try
<neildarlow> Bieleke: i believe so. one moment
<neildarlow> Bieleke: yes that's the correct module for that card
<Bieleke> well doesn't work :-(
<Bieleke> device not found
<neildarlow> Bieleke: what does ifconfig say?
<Bieleke> eth0: error fetching interface information: device not found
<neildarlow> Bieleke: are you sure the interface is enabled in your motherboard bios?
<Bieleke> ofcourse... cause first i had fedora
<neildarlow> Bieleke: and you're sure the device is an AMDtek NC100? the hardware compatibility listings say tulip should be used
<jmg_> maybe its changed
<Bieleke> at least that is what lspci says
<jmg_> new driver?
<Bieleke> lspci -v
<jmg_> dmesg\
<Bieleke> Ethernet controler AMDtek NC100 Network Everywhere fast ethernet
<shiznit> can someone help with firefox audio stream?
<Jaymac> one more (probably basic) question... what's the easiest/best way to mount a windows with r/w on startup?
<Bieleke> ADMTek sorry
<Jaymac> i know in gutsy you can just double click on the volume, but that has to be done every time you start..
<neildarlow> Jaymac: iirc, if there's an entry in fstab for the filesystem it should be mounted automatically
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> and there isn't
<neildarlow> are brasero's libburn settings overridden? i'm burning a cdrw and ps shows that wodim is being used
<acemo> how do i get mpg to work in kubuntu?
<neildarlow> acemo: look in the wiki
<acemo> neildarlow theres no up to date wiki for kubuntu 7.10
<Bieleke> let's see if the desktop cd can detect it better
<neildarlow> acemo: maybe not but the principle is the same
<Eq|work> and the steps will be nearly identical
<Eq|work> but mpg should work with basically any media player
<Eq|work> so just install whichever player you prefer.
* Eq|work -> afk
<neildarlow> Eq|work: it's not necessarily the player. the appropriate gstreamer-plugins are usually all that's required
<jscinoz> shite.... GPU at 99C
<tux_fl> my nic ip is getting wierd, help please?
<neildarlow> tux_fl: explain weird
<tux_fl> thanks.  Ive never had dhcp trouble before.  I have eth0 dhcp.  ifconfig returns ip = 192.168.15.2.. but my router is 10.11.15.1. also /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver = 192.168.15.1 by network manager.  has this problem with fiesty and now gutsy
<shiznit> lol jscinoz
<tux_fl> route default = mygateway1.Moto mask 0.0.0.0  where this come from?
<neildarlow> tux_fl: are you sure your DHCP server doesn't allocate IPs in the 192.168.15 netblock?
<tux_fl> any idea neil?
<tux_fl> never did before! whats best way to check or just rebootr router?
<neildarlow> tux_fl: not yet. if you're using NetworkManager to manage your NIC, /etc/network/interfaces shouldn't have anything at all for eth0
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> I just installed Kubuntu, and I"m trying to update it using the adept adapter, but when I try to apply the updates I get the following message
<neildarlow> tux_fl: if you want "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces then don't run NetworkManager at all
<tux_fl> neil /network/interfaces has auto ethx inet dhcp for all interfaces
<redheat> there was an error committing changes, possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit could brake some packaged
<redheat> packages*
<tux_fl> manually edit for static ip and not use netmanager?
<redheat> anyone
<neildarlow> tux_fl: that could be a problem. i've seen it before. you choose which method you want to use. i personally don't use NetworkManager because it kept dropping my wired connection. figure that one out :)
<redheat> dudes/dudettes...
<redheat> those in between
<redheat> lol
<|rgunn|> redheat: and?
<redheat> that's it rgunn
<redheat> ok gunny
<redheat> is there a way I can redownload or fix those packages
<neildarlow> redheat: are you using synaptic?
<redheat> no I"m in a Kubuntu session and I"m using adept adapter
<tux_fl> thanks neil.  i'll try now
<jussi01> redheat: sudo apt-get install -f
<neildarlow> redheat: then you should (i guess) be able to mark those packages for reinstallation. synaptic allows it, don't know adept
<jussi01> if you have broken packages
<kst> hey guys, i'll probably only install gutsy once it's released as final... but i only got like 500-800mb free disk space on my dedicated linux partition (got /home on separate disk with lots of free space) ... can i still install gutsy or will i run into problems? how can i get rid of unneccessary stuff in my linux partition? :)
<jussi01> kst: uninstall stuff?
<kst> jussi01 like what?
<kst> doc files?
<Vorbote> kst, what's the size of the root partition?
<jussi01> kst: have you got extra preograms tyou could uninstall
<gunny> kst: i doubt it !
<redheat> yay its working, there were like two partially downloaded and not fully installed packages and that command fixed them..
<kst> size is 5gig, 4.2gig in use
<redheat> thank you so much neildarlow and you too gunny
<redheat> thank you guys for your help
<redheat> take care and have a nice day
<gunny> redheat: cheerio
<kst> gunny doubt that i can install it or that i run into problems? :)
<Vorbote> kst, hmm... you have enough space in principle unless you have installed lots of extra apps.
<gunny> kst: doubt it will fit hey but I'm guessing....
<Vorbote> First of all run a "apt-get clean" and see if that frees enough disk space. 1.5 Gb is OK to do an upgrade.
<kst> Vorbote well i did install lots of irc clients and music players for testing, but i more or less removed them all again... but somehow slowly but surely my linux install got bloated up :(
<Vorbote> kst "apt-get clean"
<kst> Vorbote I do that like every day
<kst> :>
<Bieleke> the desktop version detects my card , but server version does not
<Bieleke> isn't that strange ?
<kst> thats why i wonder Vorbote, i even did localepurge and deborphan and still... it's way too big imo
<Vorbote> kst, then you'll have to remove some apps you dont' use (and that don't remove ubuntu-desktop)
<jscinoz> shiznit, its ok, its still under 100C :P
<Vorbote> kst, probably you have installed some games. Those can take lots of disk space.
<kst> Vorbote only the default games ubuntu installs, rest is 1 q3 install which is on /home
<kst> i even put my latex system on /home :) but lots of apps install somewhere i dont know ;-)
<kst> is there a way to show which application takes up how much disk space?
<shiznit> jscinoz, i would email nvidia and ask them what the safe range is
<gunny> kst: can you repartion any windows/ntfs to make more room ?
<jscinoz> shiznit i probably will, but for now im going to go afk and swim
<wabiD> i lost my tracker deskbar applet
<wabiD> how can i add it again
<kst> gunny probably not.. i already had to cut lots from my winxp partition to put it on the linux one.. and there's like some stupid ntfs partition in the middle which cant be moved.. rest is on extended partition.. so basically, no.
<wabiD> of course you can move it
<neildarlow> wabiD: right-click panel and select it from "Add to Panel..."
<wabiD> its gone from those options
<wabiD> its literally lost.  i reinstalled it from synaptic and still no go
<wabiD> i can add tracker search tool, and search files, but both of those are different
<neildarlow> wabiD: i was going to suggest reinstalling it. maybe a purge beforehand might help
<wabiD> i found one more package to reinstall
<wabiD> any way you can tell me where it installs to
<wabiD> so i can add a custom applet for now
<wabiD> nevermind
<neildarlow> wabiD: it's a python applet. it installs stuff allover
<wabiD> yea but what file can i run to get the same thing to pop up
<gunny> kst: du -sk * | sort -n    [be patient)
<neildarlow> no idea. it doesn't have a /usr/bin/deskbar-applet or somesuch
<wabiD> i found the install folder from synaptic
<wabiD> but there are way too many .py files
<neildarlow> wabiD: have you done a "complete removal" and reinstall?
<wabiD> no
<neildarlow> wabiD: try that
<wabiD> will it delete my index's
<neildarlow> wabiD: not if you just remove deskbar-applet. the indexes are created by tracker
<neildarlow> wabiD: they're user-specific data anyway, not system-wide
<wabiD> ohh i thought you ment ax tracker too
<neildarlow> wabiD: why? it's the deskbar thats gone
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> still no go
<shiznit> does anyone use avant
<neildarlow> wabiD: i wonder if it's just hidden somewhere. does Alt-F3 bring it back?
<wabiD> no
<wabiD> i did remove it from my panel, but it should still be an option in "add to panel"
<neildarlow> wabiD: have a look in gconf-editor for its settings. do they look sensible?
<wabiD> /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible/tracker-module.py
<wabiD> any chance thats it
<neildarlow> wabiD: yes, it should be in Accessories
<wabiD> thats different
<neildarlow> wabiD: possibly
<wabiD> its in accessories, but thats not the same dialog that the deskbar-applet brings up
<wabiD> whats the command to run a py file
<wabiD> just python?
<savvas> /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible/tracker-module.py
<savvas> /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible/tracker-module.pyc
<neildarlow> wabiD: it should have a #! line
<wabiD> ok
<savvas> it doesn't
<savvas> # This deskbar module was ported from deskbar <= 2.18 handler by Marcus Fritzsch
<savvas> :)
<wabiD> so im not crazy
<neildarlow> wabiD: oh well. then you'll have to python it
<_dan_> any problems with HAL atm?
<_dan_> http://www.pastebin.org/3925  upgrade wont continue anymore
<wabiD> savvas, just .py, i cant open the pyc in gedit
<wabiD> and should all the comments be #! ?
<savvas> because pyc is the compiled one
<savvas> no!
<wabiD> k good
<savvas> don't you dare touch those comments lol
<wabiD> how do i recompile that one file
<savvas> I've no idea
<wabiD> so now it reads - #! This deskbar module was ported from deskbar <= 2.18 handler by Marcus Fritzsch
<wabiD> right?
<savvas> why not just python /.../file.py ?
<savvas> negative
<savvas> you could just run it as: python file.py
<wabiD> then what did you mean by <neildarlow> wabiD: it should have a #! line
<savvas> he meant as this: #!/usr/bin/python
<neildarlow> wabiD: forget that. mostly, folks add e.g. #!/usr/bin/python to their scripts
<savvas> it's a command that helps you chmod +x file.py and run it like: ./file.py
<savvas> wabiD: do: python /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible/tracker-module.py
<wabiD> nothing happens
<neildarlow> sigh. looks like liferea-1.4.3b is seriously broken
<savvas> wabiD: what are you trying to do btw? :p
<wabiD> add the tracker desktop-applet back to my panel
<wabiD> it disappeared from add to panel
<savvas> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-August/001450.html
<wabiD> it worked in tribe 5 before
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> deskbar applet
<wabiD> yea its gone
<savvas> I have it here
<savvas> right click > add to panel
<wabiD> search desk
<wabiD> haha i got it back
<savvas> :s
<wabiD> well thanks for whatever we didnt do
<savvas> you broke it!
<compwiz18> When I share a folder by right clicking on it in nautilus then choosing share -> samba share, a password is required by the (Windows) computer that I try and access the share from.  What is that password?
* CountX is watching StarTrek TNG, "Frame of Mind"
<savvas> :p
<wabiD> damit
<wabiD> now the only options are search yahoo and search tracker
<wabiD> where did all the other options go
<rothchild> is it possible to have a fuzzy clock in gnome like the one in kde eg so it tells the time as 'ten to one' rather than '12.50'?
<savvas> wabiD: right click deskbar > preferences
<savvas> load any extensions you like
<wabiD> ahh they got disabled, thanks
<savvas> wth
<savvas> now my upper panel is gone!
<wabiD> bad day for panels
<savvas> I loaded and removed deskbar lol
<savvas> ah wait.. I click delete panel :p
<savvas> *clicked
<wabiD> did you click delete this panel by accident
<savvas> bingo
<neildarlow> wabiD, savvas: that would be quite devastating
<savvas> neildarlow: no, I clicked on delete panel accidentally
<neildarlow> savvas: and the result was bad?
<wabiD> sweet i froze the deskbar applet
<rothchild> compwiz18 you might try the package gsambad for further samba configuration
<savvas> oh yeah
<rothchild> !gsambad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsambad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> rothchild, I'm thinking I shouldn't have to do that though, because on another Ubuntu machine it works fine, no password or anything
<compwiz18> I'll give it a try thoguh
<rothchild> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/gsambad
<rothchild> can't see it in gutsy now though for some reason?
<compwiz18> I just installed in in gutsy
<compwiz18> its there
<rothchild> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/gsambad
<_dan_> anyone tried the kde4 beta?
<_dan_> is it unuseable for u too, or did i miss to install some?
<rothchild> is there a particular daemon I need to start to get bluetooth working, I have a usb bluetooth adapter, hal device manager can see it but I can't see the computer from my phone etc
<Xero> GSambaD needs something about a su-to-root.
<savvas> fixed hehe
<rothchild> Xero you just need to edit the menu command to gksu or kdesu rather than 'su to root'
<compwiz18> rothchild, I'm having the same (or a similar) bluetooth problem
<rothchild> compwiz18 are you in gnome?
<rothchild> and was it working before for you?
<wabiD> when 7.10 goes final, will system updates stop coming out daily
<compwiz18> rothchild, I'm in Gnome.  It works great on my x32 laptop, but my x64 laptop can't connect to my phone
<wabiD> savvas, any idea what might cause this - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, there is a problem with the bottom panel in the gnome desktop at login, it's consistently happening, so, do you already know?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If so, that should be added to the topic :)
<rothchild> hmm I'm on x32 and having no joy, I always found KDE's bluetooth implementation to be much better but I've come over to gnome because kubuntu just doesn't seem to get the love it deserves
<wabiD> yea i noticed it too
<wabiD> it doesnt appear?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<gunny> Le-Chuck_ITA: yep but if you click on it it will come back..just doesn't default on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know
<nomasteryoda> lol.... love kubuntu... its working great for me
<ubuntu_dave> if you right click anywhere on desktop too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this already reported up-to your knowledge?
<compwiz18> rothchild, I had to install gnome-vfs-obexftp on my x32 laptop to get it to work, did you do that?
<compwiz18> it's a problem with the package
<nomasteryoda> but i do have problems with the panel in both gnome and kde with the 'buntus
<wabiD> i tried kde with compiz today for the first time, it runs so much faster than without compiz
<wabiD> panel on kde was fine today
<nomasteryoda> ya
<wabiD> still sticking to gnome
<nomasteryoda> ya it seems to be ok .. will know after a reboot
<gunny> Le-Chuck_ITA: dont know haven't seen it in the buglists in my travels..compiz isue perhaps
<wabiD> i just wish i could fix gran paradiso
<nomasteryoda> wabiD, your gran's not working?
<nomasteryoda> mine is fine
<wabiD> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<nomasteryoda> i used a fresh profile though
<wabiD> i did
<ubuntu_dave> mine it fine too ^
<wabiD> and reinstall
<ubuntu_dave> just wipe ~./mozilla/granpara or whatever
<rothchild> compwiz18 it's installed already, I went through the repros and installed everything that looked relevant but still no joy
<nomasteryoda> you do know gran has a zoom feature that zooms text and images at the same time, right? possibly yours is set that way?
<wabiD> i did whipe it
<wabiD> wipe rather
<wabiD> text isnt zoomed though
<nomasteryoda> looks bigger than the firefox text from your image
<nomasteryoda> much more so
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> i guess
<wabiD> any idea how to disable?
<nomasteryoda> i see the interface stuff is same font as your firefox...
<wabiD> ?
<wabiD> i changed my system font yea
<nomasteryoda> like the address bar
<nomasteryoda> ya
<wabiD> yea i am using all vista fonts
<nomasteryoda> but those match which to me indicates its just the page rendere
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/147070
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147070 in compiz "bottom panel not visible when desktop starts" [High,Confirmed] 
<wabiD> but toolbars are screwed up too
<nomasteryoda> freedome hater? ... jk
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/147070
<nomasteryoda> must be very young...
<nomasteryoda> my old eyes can't read those tiny fonts
<nomasteryoda> unless I use zoom
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ubuntu_dave> confirmed and high importance... guess can just wait for a fix now ^_^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know ! :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can just click on the desktop meanwhile, but please add that to the topic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<wabiD> i think it is the zoom feature
<wabiD> for some reason its applying to the whole browser
<chopchop_> I got a problem getting the sound works with ubuntu 7.10 . Im using a Dell Vostro 1500 laptop, does any1 have experienced with this laptop?
* AmyRose is sorry that Compiz isn't screwing up KDE as badly as it appears to be screwing up GNOME... ^^;
<apecat> hmm, will there be some kind of menu item/point 'n drool way to configure desktop effects in gutsy?
<apecat> i cant find a way to turn them off in the menus
<savvas> apecat: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<savvas> if you want to configure each plugin: http://medigeek.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-unveil-real-power-of-compiz.html
<apecat> ah, righty
<gunny> apecat: what about advanced desktop effect settings..compizconfig-settings-manager
<apecat> dunno why these effects should be enabled by default though :P i just tried running gusy on a laptop with one of those crappy ati cards (Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M) and i got a terribly distorted hakign picture when i logged in with the default resolution (1024x768), had to set the resolution to 800x600 to be able to see anything
<apecat> i tke that back, even with desktop effects disabled, i get the same unreadable picture using 1024x768
<savvas> apecat: the effects are NOT enabled by default.
<savvas> if you had compiz/beryl before, well.. that should be the problem
<savvas> unless they enabled it in beta :s
<jscinoz> savvas, really? mine turned on as soon as i installed the propreitry graphics driver
<savvas> impossible
<savvas> i had tribe 5 and it didn't
<savvas> if it did, then.. well it would be a dumb thing to do :P
<savvas> mind you, it's still a beta
<chronographer> HEllo. has anyone else had a prob with firestarter and wireless drivers? I had wireless probs, uninstalled firestarter and everything is fine now...  coincidence?
<apecat> savvas: actually, they on by default
<apecat> on the level called "Normal"
<savvas> apecat: < savvas> mind you, it's still a beta
<apecat> heh yeah, of course :P
<savvas> I think the ubuntu devs want as much feedback on it as possible
<apecat> hmm, now lets see if the netwok manager finally cn handle my rt61 based card properly
<apecat> lawl, netwok
<apecat> spicy
<savvas> apecat: some curry should do the trick ;)
<Nalleman> how can you customize the eyecandy in gutsy?
<rothchild> Nalleman you need the compiz config settings manager (ccsm)
<Nalleman> rothchild, ok. download with synaptic?
<gunny> Nalleman: yep
<EdsipeR> hi, I've an updated version of gutsy on my laptop and some process don't stop to work with the hard disk, any idea which process can be ?
<gunny> Nalleman: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Nalleman> gunny, thanks
<EdsipeR> another question: who changes the process governor from 'performance' to 'ondemand' ??? which script/process ?
<Nalleman> silly question, i know. but how can you edit how many workspaces there should be?
<EdsipeR> nemik, system -> preferences -> appearance
<EdsipeR> ups, fwd to Nalleman
<g2g591> nalleman:on kde or gnome?
<void^> EdsipeR: trackerd is the usual culprit for unwanted diskio
<Nalleman> EdsipeR, thanks
<Nalleman> g2g591, gnome
<ubuntu_dave> Nalleman: if you're running compiz for workspaces you need probably to set them in the ccsm>general>desktop size
<Nalleman> ubuntu_dave, thanks, that did the trick
<EdsipeR> void^, thanks
<aftertaf> hey :)
<Bieleke> ubuntu gutsy alternate breaks when using dutch language... breaks after he needs to download the packages
<aftertaf> can anyone help with a long standing issue on booting? Hanging on Waiting for Root file system
<aftertaf> i had this too when going from edgy to feisty, when feisty was released it was repaired and now its back again.....
<pixl> anyone know how to make gnome menu icons smaller?
<LjL> aftertaf: perhaps bug 62608?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62608 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Waiting for root filesystem delay on booting Edgy solved by update-initramfs (was: getting cpuindex for acpiid 0xnn)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62608
<aftertaf> ah ok thanks :) will also try all_generic_ide....
<aftertaf> though never had that error message and mine doesnt boot.....
<aftertaf> not it takes long, more it drops to tha console (xx box) completely forgot the name :(
<aftertaf> brb after boot test
<Nalleman> is read and write support to ntfs drives default in gutsy?
<ubuntu_dave> Nalleman: yes, it's default
<kst> whats default audio player in gutsy? still rhythmbox?
<kyja> please help, playing something as simple as an mp3 skips in mplayer and over clocks my computer so it over heats and shuts off like the plug gets pulled.
<kyja> audio and and graphics realy over clock me bad.
<kane77> I have a problem: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on  unknown-block(0,0)
<kane77> the previous kernel seems to boot..
<kane77> can I repair is somehow?
<kane77> *it
<fulat2k> hi folks, got kubuntu gg b1 installed.  it detected everything fine.  even my wifi usb stick (dlink dwl g122 b1).  from dmesg, i can see that it loaded the driver.  but somehow, even though i've configured the interface manually to tag to an ESSID, i can't seem to ping the gateway.  any ideas?
<spr0k3t> anyone having problems with sound? (soundblaster audigy specifically)
* stefg suspects a sadistic move to break everybodys box with hte latest kernel update. Framebuffer borked here .....
<Netw0rker> someone tryed logmein on gutsy ?
<Netw0rker> is it working with the new gcj ?
<jerpes> is there any known cups-pdf (2.4.6-3ubuntu7) dpkg/apt-get issues?
<spr0k3t> haven't tried it here.  mainly focusing on gnomedisplay-gtk debugging
<spr0k3t> jerpes: loaded fine here.. let me test printpdf
<Sprog> Anyone know where I can get some info on why "workspaces on a cube" clears itself after I set it?
<jerpes> spr0k3t, apt-get breaks when trying to install it
<spr0k3t> printed, but don't know where it went... lol
<jerpes> Sprog, clears itself?
<Sprog> Jerpes:  Yep, Desktop Effects, enable, hit the confirm to keep settings, hit "desktop on a cube" and click ok, when I reopen it, it's cleared the tickbox again
<spr0k3t> Sprog: which graphics card?
<Sprog> GeForce 7400 Mobile, on the Nvidia drivers
<spr0k3t> do you have hardware rendering enabled?
<kane77> that is very strange.. I booted in the older kernel's rescue mode upgraded packages (none of them had anything to do with kernel) and now I don't get krenel panic anymore.. very strange...
<Sprog> Without getting noob screamed at me, how I can I check that?  ;)
<jerpes> Sprog, installed gfx drivers with restricted-manager ?
<spr0k3t> also, check to make sure you have the nvidia-glx-new drivers as well
<Sprog> Yes Jerpes
<jerpes> Sprog, go to the terminal and type "compiz --replace &"
<spr0k3t> yeah, that
<jerpes> spr0k3t, nvidia-glx-new does not support is card
<Sprog> Where can I paste the output?
<jerpes> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sprog> Will I get kicked for spam if I paste 8 lines here?
<Sprog> lol ok
<spr0k3t> really? wow, I could have sworn the 7 series is supported under glx-new
<jerpes> spr0k3t, i think its 7.6k+
<Sprog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39367/
<spr0k3t> ko
<jerpes> Sprog, is desktop effects on?
<Sprog> yes
<spr0k3t> very odd, looks good to me
<Sprog> is it still CTRL+ALT+Drag the desktop to spin the cube?
<jerpes> Sprog, yes
<spr0k3t> once you have it turned on, yes
<Sprog> just draws a nice shady box on my screen =/  When I go back into desktop effects the "cube" tickbox is cleared again
<spr0k3t> hmm... od
<jerpes> Sprog, install compizconfig-settings-manager package
<Sprog> installing...
<jerpes> Sprog, the desktop effects are on low now, you either need to set them to high in the apperence thingy or by using the config manager you are installing
<Sprog> installed
<Sprog> what's it under?
<jerpes> system -> not adminstrative
<jerpes> my system isnt english so the menu names are abit foobar
<spr0k3t> preferences
<jerpes> ^^
<spr0k3t> should be "advanced desktop effects settings"
<Sprog> Yep
<Sprog> In that
<spr0k3t> nothing like a really long menu item to hide it out in the open
<Sprog> K, got adv desktop effects open
<Sprog> Catergories down the left, icons on the right
<jerpes> Sprog, but i recommend you to go to the apperence thingy under preferences and set it to high, then you can fix settings under the advanded desktop settings
<jerpes> hmm, weird sentence, bbl prison break :D
<Sprog> jerpes - under virtual effects set to extra?
<jerpes> yes
<Bryan__> Is there a way to upgrade from tribe five to the beta, so that I can keep the settings I have?
<jerpes> Bryan__, sudo apt-get upgrade
<jerpes> Bryan__, tribes and betas are just snapshots of the development cycle, if you perform upgrades you get them all
<Bryan__> okay then I have another question. I upgraded from tribe 5 to the beta, and my sound vanished
* Bryan__ was not aware that apt-get upgrade got him form tribe 5 to the beta
<jerpes> Bryan__, is gutsy fully opgraded?
<Bryan__> define "fully upgraded"
<jerpes> no updates in the update manager
<Bryan__> yes.
<jerpes> what sound card do you have?
<Bryan__> it's a dell inspiron 1520
<Sprog> still no cube =/
<Bryan__> not sure what sound card was on the motherbored
<jerpes> Bryan_, if you go to ubuntuforums.org there is a forum for dells and guides to make everything work
<Bryan__> for 7.10?
<Bryan__> I tried the 7.04 and couldn't get it to work.
<Sprog> Ok now a new problem - I can't drag windows anywhere by the titlebar, everything is stuck the way it is =/
<tich> hello!
<Darkstriker> hi
<Darkstriker> (join motd
<tich> does anyone know if it is possible, or has anyone successfully suspended or hibernated a computer using gutsy with nvidia drivers?
<Bryan__> I have
<Bryan__> it works some times
<Darkstriker> can u guys hear me?
<tich> Bryan__, 2 questions...
<tich> how often is sometimes
<tich> ?
<Bryan__> about 80% of the time
<tich> that is awesome.
<tich> where did you get your information?
<Bryan__> the other 20 percent it does suspend, but when it turns back on it says that there was an error in suspend.
<Bryan__> :o my dell inspiron 1520 that has a nvidia card in it
<jscinoz> tich, i can successfully hibernate and resume with nvidia-glx-new on gutsy, worked out of the box
<jscinoz> tich, only problem is 3d is retardedly slow after resume
<tich> what?! out of the box!  that is amazing.
<tich> Bryan__, what nvidia card does the 1520 have?
<tich> jscinoz, is there a fix for speeding it back up?
<jscinoz> tich, not sure havn't spent much time on it, been working on unrelated more major problems
<tich> oh.
<tich> that is too bad.
<tich> jscinoz, what nvidia card are you using?
<mon^rch> :/
<jscinoz> tich, 8400M GS
<tich> i am using the nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M which has a few glitches.
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> Santa-rosa?
<mon^rch> vmware doesnt install properly with networking. installs just fine if I skip the networking. does anybody here have vmware (anything) with networking?
<tich> jscinoz, yeah. santa rosa.
<jscinoz> im off to bed, night everyone, good luck with debugging and whatnot
<jscinoz> hmm not sure tich, couldnt find anything from googling it
<jscinoz> well anyways, i need to go sleep, good luck getting it working
<Darkstriker> hi
<tich> hello.
<Darkstriker> hi i need help with the setup of ubuntu 7.10
<Tomcat_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darkstriker> k
<Darkstriker> well i downloaded the amd64 desktop iso and burned it using daemontools and nero.
<Darkstriker> the boot emnu shows perfectly and i just enter the first option
<Darkstriker> so it tries to boot.
<Darkstriker> then after some time the entire screen starts getting really weird.
<Darkstriker> the safe graphics mode doesnt work either
<Darkstriker> any ideas?
<Darkstriker> my specs: a8n32 sli deluxe 7900gt 2gb ram x2 3800+ 500gb WD
<jussi01> Darkstriker: what speed di you burn the disk
<Tomcat_> Mh. Better check the CD (boot option)
<Darkstriker> 40x and i did the integrity check and it said it was ok
<jussi01> Darkstriker: hmmm, yeah... did you check the md5sum of the iso after you downloaded?
<Darkstriker> no but i can do that now sec
<Tomcat_> If the CD integrity is okay, the md5sum will be good I guess...
<Darkstriker> thats what i supposed..
<jussi01> Tomcat_: not necessarily
<Tomcat_> Well, what are the odds? :)
<shiznit> should i use nvidia binary driver or just enable the one in restricted manager
<Darkstriker> well
<jussi01> shiznit: the latter
<Darkstriker> i question then how do i check md5s in vista?
<jussi01> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<shiznit> hopefully this works
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using a dlink dwl g122 rev b1?
<jussi01> !anyone | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fulat2k> hi folks, got kubuntu gg b1 installed.  it detected everything fine.  even my wifi usb stick (dlink dwl g122 b1).  from dmesg, i can see that it loaded the driver.  but somehow, even though i've configured the interface manually to tag to an ESSID, i can't seem to ping the gateway.  any ideas?
<Sprog> fulat2k - you got an ip on the interface?  sudo dhclient
<fulat2k> Sprog: not using dhcp.  static
<fulat2k> Sprog: configured it exactly like how i did last time i.e. feisty.  but in feisty, the usb stick was detected/mapped to rausb1
<Darkstriker> k i just checked md5 sums and they match...
<Darkstriker> so that aint the prob...
<jussi01> Darkstriker: describe really weird?
<Darkstriker> well the first time it got past the loading screen and gave a console like startup and then all of a sudden one of my screens turned black and the other one was filled with vertical lines
<Darkstriker> no response to mouse or crtl alt del or anything
<jussi01> Darkstriker: also, try editing the boot option removing quiet and splash
<Darkstriker> just the pattern got more weird as in more lines and the second monitor got filled too then
<fulat2k> Sprog: well, at least the connection light on the stick is switched on :)
<Darkstriker> k ill try get this irc on my server and then try installing again on my main pc
<clouder> is gibbon making it easier to get dual monitors working without getting your hands in the xorg.conf?
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. in 7.10, with compiz, when I rotate desktop, the taskbar still have the applications from the 1st desktop in each othe the others - anyone know how to fix that?
<fulat2k> i think i know what's wrong.  it's loading the wrong driver.  from dmesg, it loads rt2500usb, when it should be rt2570.  any way i can change this?
<sparsec> anyone running gutsy with rt2500-based wifi?
<Darkstriker> cu later
<void^> sparsec: yes
<sparsec> void^: And is it running ok?
<fulat2k> sparsec: yeah.  but it's not getting connected :)
<void^> sparsec: works for me
<fulat2k> sparsec: which model/brand r u using?
<Tomcat_> Starcraftmazter: Check that the applications are *not* "show on all desktops" or overlapping
<sparsec> void^: and can you connect to a AP with WPA?
<sparsec> fulat2k: edimaxz ew7128-g
<fulat2k> void^: which model u using?
<void^> sparsec: yes, using nm-manager/wpa-supplicant
<fulat2k> sparsec: darn, not the same.  i'm using dlink dwl g122 rev b1.
<void^> fulat2k: rt2500 pci, a foxconn model i think.
<sparsec> void^: May I ask how long have you been running gutsy?
<fulat2k> void^: ohh... pci.  from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads, i should be loading 2570.  any idea how i can change this?
<sparsec> void^: I tried a clean install from the beta ISO, and network-manager couldn't connect to my WPA protected network.
<void^> sparsec: some weeks. it wasn't working with the -12 kernel for a few days but it does work now
<sparsec> void^: Manually editing the interfaces file didn't work (using pre-up commands).
<tich> has anyone tried changing the login screen or splash screen?
<sparsec> void^: Great! That means it works now, because beta ISO used the .12 kernel!
<sparsec> void^: thanks a lot, I'm in for an update-manager -d in a short while I guess :)
<void^> sparsec: gutsy uses the new drivers, you can't use the old iwpriv interface to setup wpa anymore i think
<tich> i changed both of mine, including the background color but it always reverts the background color back to brown.
<sparsec> void^: If it works out of box with WPA via network-manager, I'm fine with it. even though I don't need roaming on my desktop.
<sparsec> void^: Man I'm happy this got fixed :)
<tich> [i can imagine everyone is thinking "holy crap! nothing is more important than that" but i am curious if anyone else experienced it] 
<Starcraftmazter> tomcat_: they are "only on this desktop", note if I click on them on a different desktop, it switches to the first one, before bringing up the application
<void^> fulat2k: my rt2570usb works too, i get "usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb"
<cwillu> /usr/share/python-support;  how/where is that added to the python path?
<void^> fulat2k: only getting about 1mB/s throughput with the usb device though :/
<Darkstriker> hi
<Darkstriker> here i am again
<cwillu> ho
<Darkstriker> well
<Darkstriker> i managed to start ubuntu(finally) but.... he doesn't seem to want to cooperate with the 1600x1200 resolution of my screen
<Darkstriker> my entire screen is moved to the right but my mouse isnt o.O
<Darkstriker> very strange
<Darkstriker> any suggestions?
<fulat2k_> void^: how did you get it to work?
<Darkstriker> remove my second screen
<Darkstriker> singel mopntor..
<Darkstriker> but now it doesnt work with my 1st screen correctly and it refuses to change my resolution
<hewus> Darkstriker: I had this problem too
<hewus> edit your xorg.conf
<Darkstriker> if i ask it to change res to 800x600 it say it changed the setting but in fact didnt and then when u get to the menu again it says 1600x1200 again
<Darkstriker> k
<Darkstriker> i need help with that cause i pretty noob with that...
<Darkstriker> where to find it?
<Darkstriker> ;)
<hewus> Darkstriker: I'm semi-noob myself :P, 1s I'll find it
<hewus> Darkstriker: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkstriker> how am i supposed to edit a file wich is on a cd?
<hewus> out of interest, what monitor is this? I'm using a Samsung Syncmaster 204T
<hewus> ah
<hewus> haha
<hewus> you can't :( I think
<Darkstriker> ohh.
<hewus> I installed it and edited from there
<Darkstriker> i think it load that stuff into ram
<Darkstriker> give em a sec
<hewus> feisty didn't have this problem, but gutsy did
<void^> fulat2k_: works out of the box, make sure you have all updates
<Darkstriker> k now what should i change??? i dont see anythin relatin to the resoltuion over there
<cwillu> Darkstriker: what video card?
<Darkstriker> 7900gt
<cwillu> this sounds familiar
<Darkstriker> nvidia
<cwillu> hmm
<Darkstriker> ^^
<cwillu> maybe nevermind then :p
<cwillu> but
<cwillu> xrandr --mode 800x600 might work
<hewus> Darkstriker: Section "Screen"
<hewus> the resolution settings should be set there
<Darkstriker> yeah
<Darkstriker> i says default screen and nvidia corporation
<Darkstriker> generic monitor
<Darkstriker> default depth 24
<Darkstriker> then end section
<Darkstriker> o.O
<Darkstriker> :'(
<hewus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39376/
<hewus> this is a copy of my xorg.conf
<shiznit> hi
<scizzo-> moin
<hewus> your section "screen" should be similar, in terms of the 1600x1200
<shiznit> anyone get creative x-fi working?
<Darkstriker> no way may screen section is way shorter
<Darkstriker> and xrandr wont make any changes
<hewus> Darkstriker: I know, I had the same issue. I seems to detect it as a generic screen, hence the resolution problems
<Darkstriker> yeah but how get it to detect my samsung???
<Darkstriker> syncmaster 204b
<hewus> if you edit your xorg.conf similar to that, 1600x1200 should become available
<Darkstriker> to be precies
<hewus> haha I knew it, similar monitors :-)
<hewus> it didn't detect, I'm not sure
<hewus> but editing fixes it
<hewus> it will be a bug of some sort
<hewus> it detected fine in feisty/edgy/dapper
<hewus> but not gutsy
<fulat2k_> void^: it detects the stick and loads the driver.  somehow it just can't see any essids
<Darkstriker> lol
<Darkstriker> obviously i cant cahnge the settings cause im still running of cd
<hewus> yes :(
<hewus> are you planning to install?
<Darkstriker> yes exactly what i want but how?
<Darkstriker> i c
<Darkstriker> i found install
<hewus> :)
<hewus> I know the mouse doesn't point where it should be, but you can guess and get there in the end
<hewus> or tab and enter works too
<Darkstriker> yeah takes some hand eye coordination skill man =)
<hewus> once you're installed, you will probably be stuck with some 1400 resolution like I was
<hewus> haha I know hey
<Darkstriker> arghh
<Darkstriker> my location isnt in there
<Darkstriker> btw
<Darkstriker> how do i get it to work with german keyboard layout?
<Darkstriker> ic
<Darkstriker> nevermind :P
<hewus> hmm, sorry can't help you there
<hewus> :)
<Darkstriker> it asks during the install right after the location :P
<Darkstriker> o.O
<Darkstriker> i hope it doesnt screw my data
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Darkstriker: I see you got it working, what did you do?
<Darkstriker> remove the econd screen
<Darkstriker> but now: can i install ubuntuo NTFS???
<Darkstriker> no right?
<hewus> I don't see why not
<hewus> you mean ntfs-3g?
<hewus> I would install it first
<hewus> and do ntfs setup from there, once you have a fully functional monitor
<Darkstriker> well
<Darkstriker> ill stick with ext3
<jussi01> Darkstriker: no, of course you cant install it on ntfs
<Darkstriker> or has anybody some advice for a file system
<jussi01> Darkstriker: ext3
<jussi01> every time
<hewus> yes ext3
<Darkstriker> k
<hewus> all my filesystems are ext3 now
<jussi01> mine too
<Darkstriker> i just amde a swap aprtition of 5 gb is that enough?
<Darkstriker> or just way too much?
<hewus> plenty
<Darkstriker> k
<jussi01> Darkstriker: double your memory is usually the way to go
<hewus> possibly too much, but it won't hurt
<_dan_> configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries
<_dan_>   can aonyone tell me which lib-dev packat i need for that
<_dan_> ?
<Darkstriker> k then it is a bit too much cause i only got 2 gigs
<jussi01> !info libgtk2.0
<hewus> Darkstriker: how much harddisk space and how much RAM you have?
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !find libgtk
<Darkstriker> next one: why cant i import settings from vista??? no supported yet?
<ubotu> Found: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0, libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc, libgtk2.0-0 (and 114 others)
<jussi01> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1917 kB, installed size 4872 kB
<jussi01> _dan_: probably that one
<Darkstriker> k heregoes the install...
<_dan_> i already got that one, got libgnome-dev too
<Darkstriker> thx everyone
<wers> noticed that the gdm sound is back?
<_dan_> i have to recompile mail notification because it comes with ssl turned off by default which renders it *useless* to a whole bunch of ppl
<_dan_> i wonder why even having the package then
<Darkstriker> is wine included in the standard distro package?
<Darkstriker> i wanna use this for gamin so...
<avatar_> _dan_: last time i checked that package the ssl part was not implemented
<_dan_> it is, its just disabled by default
<_dan_>  SSL/TLS support (disabled, see README.Debian)
<avatar_> stupid indeed
<_dan_> gotta get it compiled somehow
<avatar_> who sending username/password in plaintext about the inet nowadays?
<_dan_> well gotta time to read the configure script l8er guy
<_dan_> s
<_dan_> avatar_ debian guys
<Darkstriker> dunno...does outlook do that by default with gmail?
<Darkstriker> then i would use plain text yes
<Darkstriker> coudl it be that 7.10 jsut cant recognize dvi screens?
<Darkstriker> or samsung screens for taht matter?
<dvs01> hi
<dvs01> is it just me or is gutsy's kernel affecting performance negatively? switching tabs in firefox takes 2-3 seconds, and performance seems weird overall, sometimes with noticeable keystroke lag that i didnt see before
<_dan_> when i apt-get source a package, whats the correct debian way to build it, make a package out of it?
<dvs01> still running feisty, but with gutsy kernel, so that my thinkpad t61's wifi is supported
<sparsec> _dan_: Or you can use aptitude
<sparsec> which is also a correct way of doing it
<sparsec> like this: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<shiznit> gutsy installed nvidia drivers perfectly, feisty was a nighmare
<shiznit> i didnt have to use Envy
<Pici> yay
<sparsec> shiznit: I had no problems with nvidia drivers in feisty - everything smooth, via one click.
<shiznit> dood, you should have been on
<shiznit> its was hell
<shiznit> it*
<sparsec> shiznit: might depend on card though - I'm running geforce 6800
<shiznit> i had one of those, back in the day
<shiznit> :)
<sparsec> shiznit:  lol;
<sparsec> shiznit: I'd love a newer one, but I guess I'm stuck with this one (and my 4 and 1/2 year old veteran) for another year or (more probably) two.
<Darkstriker> anyone know if asus delivers mainboard drivers for linux by default?
<shiznit> y so long
<sparsec> Darkstriker: Mainboard drivers? What's that? :)
<shiznit> Darkstriker, asus doesnt actually make any of the components you would need drivers for
<sparsec> Either the chipset is supported in lin kernel
<shiznit> so no
<sparsec> or you're screwed
<sparsec> but I haven't seen a mainboard that wouldn't run linux
<sparsec> you might end up with your built-in soundcard not running, but that's the very most that can happen
<shiznit> yea im gonna have to use on-board audio looks like
<shiznit> creative only released 64bit
<sparsec> shiznit: They're pretty good these days.
<sparsec> those integrated soundcards
<shiznit> yea but i like my x-fi
<sparsec> shiznit: hold on - I read about Creative releasing drivers for x-fi or something
<shiznit> 64bit
<shiznit> only
<sparsec> ah well
<sparsec> looks like the audigy cards are still the safest bet
<Darkstriker> now how do i fix tat monitor detection issue
<shiznit> yea, i need the x-fi for windows and now i gotta enable the onboard, i dont know how that's gonna work out
<Darkstriker> ?
<sparsec> Darkstriker: You have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand
<sparsec> dunno about the gui app to do this in gutsy
<Darkstriker> just enter what monitor i got?
<sparsec> I heard it should be able to import an .inf file for the monitor and correctly set things up, in that case you would just give it the .inf ("win driver") and not care about it.
<sparsec> Darkstriker: No, you have to set up the parameters of your monitor - namely horizontal and vertical refresh rate.
<sparsec> shiznit: I dumped windows last week.
<shiznit> i cant
<shiznit> like games too much
<sparsec> It's linux only nowadays.
<sparsec> Yeah I do as well
<sparsec> But I'll be doing university state exams and writing my thesis this year, so no gaming for me anytime soon.
<Darkstriker> thats abd
<sparsec> And being a CS student, I have everything I need on linux
<shiznit> tru dat
<Darkstriker> but for what i heard linux is faster for games than vista is..
<Darkstriker> cause vista just screws ur performance
<shiznit> ?
<clouder> sparsec: why'd you drop windows in the first place?
<shiznit> no it doesnt
<shiznit> vista runs games just fine
<Darkstriker> yes it does
<shiznit> unless your pc sucks
<sparsec> clouder: Well, it's a long story.
<Darkstriker> no comparison between vista aand xp x64
<sparsec> clouder: Basically, it sucked, it was dog-slow
<penguincentral> Darkstriker: do you use wine or cedega for playing games on linux?
<sparsec> clouder: And I neede more space for Ubuntu, as I have only 80 GB disk
<shiznit> i run both vista and xp x64 and framerates are almost identical, some games actually run faster in vista
<Darkstriker> wine
<Darkstriker> cadega only if wine doesnt do
<Darkstriker> but u ahve to pay for that if i remember so i dont like it
<penguincentral> Darkstriker: do you pay for cedega?
<sparsec> clouder: Also, mum has a nb that's been running linux until recently and she needs windows now.
<penguincentral> Darkstriker: what games do you play?
<shiznit> xp x64 is free
<Darkstriker> shiznit then ur doing something terribly wrong in xp
<shiznit> no im not
<Darkstriker> no its trial free
<shiznit> i have good hardware
<sparsec> clouder: So I wiped the win partition on desktop and installed the licence on nb, to stay legal.
<Darkstriker> yeahlol metoo
<shiznit> and i know how to set it up properly
<penguincentral> !microsoft | shiznit, sparsec
<ubotu> shiznit, sparsec: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<penguincentral> ...
<sparsec> penguincentral: Oh stop it, kiddo.
<Darkstriker> lol
<shiznit> sorry penguin, but there were some false statements i had to correct
<Darkstriker> no they arent false
<penguincentral> sparsec: um, this is a channel for discussion on gutsy
<Darkstriker> yeah
<sparsec> clouder: So I ended up with 80 GB of ext3 :)
<penguincentral> shiznit: apology accepted...
<sparsec> penguincentral: Yeah, but I'm telling the story of how I made a complete transition to Ubuntu
<Darkstriker> i wanna ehar it too..
<clouder> sparsec: I see, thanks, just always curious as to people's motives for switching
<Darkstriker> very interesting
<Darkstriker> role modelfor others
<penguincentral> sparsec: fair enough
<penguincentral> than i shall tell my story
<sparsec> clouder: To tell the truth - if I were to decide only according to my _working_ needs, I would have switched long ago.
<sparsec> clouder: Because I have everything I need here nicely integrated - python, compilers for C++, java, the beauty of bash...
<sparsec> clouder: you name it, linux has it
<Darkstriker> welli personally like office 2k7 a lot better then oo but oo is still very good so if u get to know it
<penguincentral> After 8 or so reinstall's of Windows within two years, and the considerable slowness i was experienceing, I wanted to switch to Linux, but at the time i only had dialup and a winmodem (which i could never get working)
<penguincentral> so when i got broadband, I decided to switch.
<penguincentral> clouder: i doubt that
<clouder> penguincentral: but I do like to know
<penguincentral> I first booted gparted to shrink my ntfs partition, and it didn't work
<sparsec> clouder: there are, of course some issues - gaming and wireless - but work concerned, I'm willing to give this up to be able to do my job reliably and quickly, which I can't on the other platform (avoiding the word this time, penguincentral ;) )
<penguincentral> I tried another program (i forget what it was) and then i lost windows
<shiznit> penguin, did you defrag before you shrunk?
<penguincentral> sparsec: lol
<penguincentral> anyway
<shiznit> with a decent defrag program
<penguincentral> probably, but with the inbuilt defragger :(
<penguincentral> anyway
<penguincentral> so i loaded on a ghost image of xp, and then ran gparted, it worked flawlessly
<sparsec> clouder: plus, rt2500-based wireless works in feisty and from what I heard works even better with recent gutsy updates, so what more could I really ask for? :)
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone know of a fix for the suspend/hibernate issues on Inspiron laptops?
<penguincentral> i made an 80GB linux partition
<penguincentral> half of that drive
<penguincentral> and i installed ubuntu
<penguincentral> it worked wonders
<penguincentral> feisty first
<sparsec> penguincentral: for just one partition?
<penguincentral> than i installed gutsy alpha 5 and it ran well despite being alpha
<penguincentral> and that is my switching story
<penguincentral> sparsec: yeah, i gave ubuntu 80GB, but i'll have to check again
<sparsec> clouder: The only thing I _really_ miss is World of Warcraft, but I should be able to run it ok under Wine. Yet as I wrote, I don't have time for this right now.
<shiznit> i dont miss that game
<shiznit> played it too much, i got burned out
<shiznit> after rank 14 and 4 horse im fucking done
<sparsec> penguincentral: Woa, you have everything on one partition? Not good.
<penguincentral> shiznit: i think it's rubbish (leave me alone WoW lovers)
<shiznit> i was one of them
<sparsec> shiznit: Good for you. I never played the game continuosly for more than two months
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<penguincentral> i also have a second 80GB hard drive which i recently changed it from NTFS to ext3
<Pici> !ohmy | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<kekZpriester> is the process 'trackerd' really needed and does is need to produce 100% load in one of 2 cpus?
<levander> Does the version of Rythmbox that's in Gutsy support MTP?
<levander> out of the box
<penguincentral> jussi01: what was that for? we were on topic
<Darkstriker> now i have a user of course but what is the root password by default???
<penguincentral> so sparsec, I do have another hdd which is in ext3, which only has about 3GB left :(
<levander> Darkstriker: there isn't a root password by default
<Darkstriker> cause i cant save xorg.conf i normal user mode
<Darkstriker> k
<Dr_willis> thats what sudo is all about. :)
<jussi01> penguincentral: how so? you were talking wow...
<Darkstriker> and then how do i logon in the terminal using root?
<Darkstriker> which command?
<levander> Darkstriker: you use sudo to set it, using the passwd command i believe
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sparsec> penguincentral: Well my layout is like this - 600 MB /boot, then one s*it large extended partition with logical partitions for /, /home, /usr, /var, /opt and swap :)
<levander> Darkstriker: are you sure you need to login as root on a terminal?
<Darkstriker> k
<Dr_willis> Theres no real need to 'set' the root password. :)
<Darkstriker> well
<sparsec> Darkstriker: You have to use your login password.
<shiznit> is there a way to check usb polling rate in linux
<Dr_willis> and Yes.. i have the bad habbit of setting it on every install of ubuntu also. :P
<Darkstriker> how can i save that file as root then?
<scizzo-> Darkstriker: you can use: sudo -s -H
<penguincentral> sparsec: eh, why bother?
<Darkstriker> without root.
<sparsec> Darkstriker: The "sudo" command uses your password to do things, not roots.
<penguincentral> jussi01: i only mentioned that wow is rubbish
<Darkstriker> the how for gods sake do i get to save that file if i cant cahnge it as nromal user????
<Darkstriker> everybody says somethin different..
* penguincentral finds that i see the same people day in day out on irc (jussi01, shiznit, Pici etc)
<sparsec> penguincentral: Well I definitely like to keep /opt and /home on a separate partition, because I tend to keep them while changing versions or even distributions.
<Darkstriker> gets me confused
<shiznit> wuts /opt?
<penguincentral> sparsec: i agree with keeping /home on a seperate partition, but why /opt?
<Pici> penguincentral: ;)
<sparsec> shiznit: opt is for software that is installed externally
<sparsec> shiznit: Like you download Java SE with Netbeans and install them there
<penguincentral> hi Pici
<penguincentral> sparsec: like what?
<penguincentral> kok then
<penguincentral> ok*
<penguincentral> how are you Pici?
<scizzo-> Darkstriker: sudo is a setup for admin group that the first user has access to. With sudo you can then edit and get admin permissions.....as a example: sudo -s -H then type the password that your normal user has will give you a new command ine that is using the root priveliges....
<penguincentral> !sudo | Darkstriker
<ubotu> Darkstriker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sparsec> penguincentral: As for /var, this is because I tend to keep big downloaded things in /var/tmp
<sparsec> penguincentral: And if it was part of /, I might end up with no free space on /
<penguincentral> sparsec: well i'll be...
<penguincentral> sparsec: true
* penguincentral will consider making a separate partition for /home when he installs linux again
<shiznit> he sound
<shiznit> should
<sparsec> penguincentral: And for / and /usr - you never know when things get f*cked up in /usr, so better to keep the basic tools in /bin and /sbin (which reside on /) separate from user programs
<sparsec> penguincentral: So that's roughly it :)
<penguincentral> sparsec is an organised person
<ggilbert> A separate /home at the least is a very very good idea
<sparsec> penguincentral: Yeah I hate chaos. :)
<shiznit> does anyone use ubunto to run a CS:S server
<shiznit> im thinking about it
<penguincentral> sparsec: and I hate slow internet ;)
<shiznit> verizon might not like it though
<sparsec> penguincentral: But really this has advantages when using mutliple distros - you can share your /home directory this way across many installed distros, the same goes for /opt
<blubloblu> is there anything new from Tribe 5 to the Beta?
<penguincentral> blubloblu: new wallpaper
<penguincentral> sparsec: i see, although i only ever use ubuntu
<blubloblu> i think i'll upgrade then
<shiznit> im gonna go play the Pro Evolution 2008 demo, back to XP x64 *shrug*
<penguincentral> shiznit: where is the demo?
<shiznit> fileplanet
<sparsec> penguincentral: Yeah well in that case, no need to do so many partitions, but still I would advise a separate /home and possibly /var or /opt, depending on your needs.
<penguincentral> blubloblu: don't worry, there are many other reasons to upgrade to beta, but if you keep updated, then you are already on beta
<penguincentral> sparsec: i really only use one distro and that is ubuntu, but i will remember this info when my circumstances ever change
<sparsec> penguincentral: The separate /home is valid even if you use only one distro - you don't want to have your personal files screwed up once your / blows up.
<penguincentral> sparsec: yeah
<sparsec> plus - if anything goes wrong and you have to do a clean install, you can wipe your / and keep your /home, easily setting it up during install
<hwilde>  can I set an ethernet port to 10MBps or 100MBps?
<sparsec> hwilde: Why would you want to do that?
<Vorbote> hwilde, yes, With ethtool or mii-tool but it it better to let the interface autonegotiate the speed, unless you can control the switch.
<penguincentral> hwilde: i think it picks up the speed automatically
<shiznit> yo yo
<penguincentral> !hi | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<shiznit> windoze sucks
<penguincentral> shiznit: i agree.  what is your reason?
<shiznit> game
<shiznit> downloading pro evoluting 2008 demo
<penguincentral> what happened with Pro Evo?
<afd_>  hi! I have a hardware problem... I'm purchased a new dvd-writer driver, SATA model. It didn't work with Feisty (it won't complete loading kernel modules), so I've upgraded to Gutsy. I just wrote a dvd with it, but I can't mount the drive. I've even tried mounting it manually, but I can't. I get this in dmesg output: cdrom: failed setting lba address space
<afd_> Any ideas?
<penguincentral> ok, how about we take it to offtopic
<penguincentral> ha shiznit?
<shiznit> y not
<shiznit> is that a channe
<shiznit> l
<penguincentral> yep
<penguincentral> !offtopic | shiznit
<ubotu> shiznit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiznit> afd, are you using ahci
<penguincentral> ...
<mooper> hi, I have a dual monitor setup with ati big desktop thingy. When I go full screen with a VM on server it uses both screens. with a duplicate in each screen. How Can I keep the VM to one screen?
<afd_> shiznit: I'm not sure what's that
<dagobert> dammit, i let gutsy upgrade.... now X is totally broken
<shiznit> advanced host contoller interface
<afd_> shiznit: I don't know. I have two other hard-drives which are on sata, I've removed one of them and placed the dvd drive
<afd_> modern computer architecture eludes me :)
<afd_> shiznit: at one point I checked the BIOS for any SATA related settings, but I couldn't find any
<Darkstriker> k ppl now can some1 again tell em how to configure xorg.conf so as to get along with my monitor cause i just tried and i completely screwed xserver so that it didnt see a display anymore.
<afd_> Darkstriker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkstriker> k but then it still wont seemy screen correctly...
<Darkstriker> it says generic screen
<afd_> Darkstriker: this is not automatic configuration, you'll be able to set stuff
<Darkstriker> k
<afd_> dagobert: I had the same issue, you probably need to check if Xgl can start on your computer
<afd_> there's a way to disable Xgl
<afd_> so that it will use the old x.org server
<afd_> I had the same issue
<dagobert> which X server should i be running ?
<dagobert> i reconfigured xserver-xorg, works now, dunno why it broke though
<afd_> create a file called ~/config/xserver-xgl/disable
<afd_> I mean, with the path ~/config/xserver-xgl, called "disable"
<afd_> empty file
<afd_> dagobert: sorry, if it works now for you, don't listen to my advice
<dagobert> is there aiglx for the i810 graphics card?
<jerpes> dagobert, nvidia has aiglx
<random-nickname> dagobert, unless my names are wrong, yes. running beryl on one with aiglx
<jerpes> dagobert, ATI has aiglx very soon :D
<afd_> jerpes: do you know anything about aiglx support for an r200?
<dagobert> i810 is intel isnt it? not nvidia or ATI?  or am i confusing things ?
<random-nickname> dagobet, yes its intel
<dagobert> i have i810 like millions of other generic motherboards
<jerpes> afd_, it should be in the next driver release
<dagobert> so aiglx is strictly a ATI/nvidia thing ?
<jerpes> i dont know if intel has it
<afd_> jerpes: when's that?
<jerpes> afd_, soon
<jerpes> afd_, dont know any dates
<afd_> jerpes: thanks... it'll probably make splashes on phoronix, I'll follow this there
<jerpes> afd_, that makes splashes everywhere :)
<jerpes> AMD has been gods gift to humans with ATI cards
<Darkstriker> k now i did the manual config but my screen is still fucked up cause ubuntu doesnt seem to be able to recognize my monitor
<jerpes> and opensource in general
<random-nickname> dagobert, I have it working on an intel 915 card with beryl, so its not just ati/nvid
<random-nickname> dagobert, trying to find you a howto on it for ubuntu
<jerpes> random-nickname, beryl does xgl
<random-nickname> jerpes, or aiglx
<jerpes> both ;)
<random-nickname> jerpes, yup
<Darkstriker> ppl i need help desperately...my display is shifted way to the right and that sort of completely screws the fund of ubuntu
<jerpes> Darkstriker, gfx card?
<Darkstriker> 7900 gt and syncmaster display
<jerpes> gt is nvidia?
<Darkstriker> yep
<Darkstriker> nvidia
<Darkstriker> but he egts that
<jerpes> is nvidia-glx-new installed?
<Darkstriker> he doesnt get my monitor
<gnomefreak> anyone know what package is holding the gstreamer-lame?
* gnomefreak cant seem to remember or think clearly atm
<kri> will there be the new gnome 2.20 in gg?
<mooper> SMARTerror, How??
<jerpes> kri, its already there
<kri> in the beta?
<jerpes> yes
<kri> ah nice :)
<kri> and how about xen?
<kri> is it in the stanard kernel?
<Eq|work> kri : gnome has nothing to do with the kernel
<jerpes> kri, xen is there but i dont know what version
<kri> ok
<Eq|work> ah wait, sorry, missed that line
<jerpes> :)
<kri> :)
<Eq|work> there is a xen kernel in the package list iirc
<Eq|work> apt-cache search linux-image xen
<Eq|work> should help
<kri> yes sure there is one in feisty, too, but its not the standard kernel
<jerpes> its not in the standard kernel
<kri> ok
<bstock> alright, when trying to add a printer it asks for a password. i type in my password and it just keeps asking.. my dmesg reports 'kernel: [612920.042567]  audit(1191343096.435:275):  type=1503 operation="file_mmap" requested_mask="mr" denied_mask="m" name="/etc/shadow" pid=5750 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"'
<bstock> any idea what could be causing that?
<jerpes> but there is a xen kernel in the repos and that should be fine
<kri> i really cant await the 18. :)
<jerpes> i rather want hardy or a 2.6.23 kernel backport
<kri> hm
<gnomefreak> jerpes: more than likely it will be 2.6.24
<bstock> i seem to get the same thing when i run 'cupsdconf' from terminal
<gnomefreak> hint look at past final kernels
<jerpes> gnomefreak, yea but i want to test out CFS now :)
<gnomefreak> jerpes: build it but its not fun, easy or a good idea until gutsy is final
<jerpes> i know
<jerpes> thats why im waiting
<Lorvija> hey, is there a option i could set so that my computer would hibernate after 30mins of inactivity? and so that it wouldnt depend if someone is logged or not..
<jerpes> will a vannilla kernel run good in ubuntu?
<jerpes> Lorvija, yes, the power manager
<Lorvija> jerpes: humm.. didn't work for me atleast (:
<Lorvija> well when i'm not logged it doesnt work
<jerpes> hmm
<Lorvija> well... i dont even see hibernate option anywhere (:
<Lorvija> hmm brb, restart >
<jerpes> does anybody when compiz fusion 0.6.0 will hit gutsy?
<Lorvija> humm.. so why there's no hibernate option in powermanager? :E and the suspend is broken..
<Lorvija> also is the screensaver supposed to be bright white (:
<dopez> could someone running kubuntu gutsy please confirm if the network manager and knetworkmanager are horible unstable? (so that i know i need to check my config or help with bug reports) i have trouble that when connecting to a wireless network it says all okay but i have no IP, and retry to connect to the wireless network results either in knetworkmanager staying at 0% or networkmanager crashing
<dopez> (and thus dbus needs to be restarted)
<dopez> i have this since i run gutsy, upgraded from feisty to gutsy tribe 5
<edulix> hi
<edulix> what are we going to use in ubuntu gutsy, strigi or tracker?
<Vorbote> edulix, both, depending on flavor.
<edulix> ok
<edulix> so strigi for kubuntu
<Vorbote> yup
<edulix> that's what I thought
<jerpes> w00t!!!
<jerpes> Compiz 0.6.0 is building!!!
<kRush> anything in 0.6 that would be worthwhile the trouble of manually installing?
<plb> in kubuntu gutsy there is a special effect when you click k-menu...where is the option for this?
<Darkstriker> pplso is there now some1 who can help me fix my monitor confic cause my displayis still shifted cause xserver doesnt recognize my monitor
<Dr_willis> Darkstriker,  this is a LCD or CRT monitor?
<Darkstriker> dvi lcd  samsung 1600x120
<Darkstriker> 0
<isidoro>  April 26th 2007 is past
<Dr_willis> thats odd.. with dvi/lcd normally the monotor gives X the proper config values.
<Dr_willis> what brand samsung? got a 226bw here.
<isidoro> where is gusty?
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Darkstriker> i got a 04b and 7.10 and 7900gt
<Dr_willis> Darkstriker,  is the console positioned right?
<Dr_willis> Darkstriker,  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<Darkstriker> the console is positioned right as is the logon screen but the desktop is screwed...
<isidoro> Ubuntu 6.10 (The Edgy Eft): October 2006    today is october 2007 what's new?
<uga> lol
<kRush> wtf?
<uga> somebody must update that list =)
<Dr_willis> Darkstriker,  that is VERY weird..  the logon screen is using the same X config.
<Darkstriker> im busy on the nvidia drivers
<uga> isidoro: gutsy isn't out yet
<uga> isidoro: but will be out pretty soon
<uga> feisty is the last release
<Darkstriker> gutsy isnt out thats why we are here
<uga> Darkstriker: so get popcorn, make coffee and be patient =)
<isidoro> work work development development ....
<Darkstriker> Dr_willis thats what i tough when i rebooted this time ebcause before both used to be screwed but all of a sudden the login isnt anymore...
<Darkstriker> ill get the nvidia drivers and reboot in a sec
<Darkstriker> see what ahppens..
<Dr_willis> i would have to say.. get the nvida drivers going first.. then troubleshoot
<Dr_willis> Oh.. with a DUAL monitor setup i had that issue also.. i rember now
<Darkstriker> yeah but some1 before said it was about x not detecting my monitor correctly..
<Dr_willis> You not on a dual monitor config?
<Darkstriker> yeah i used dual but the live cd wouldnt even boot so i now use this monitor on my server which is how i chat
<Darkstriker> can u use dual monitor now??? could u fix it?
<templar^> any XGL experts in here?
<uga> Darkstriker: wouldn't boot?
<nopitos> I've upgraded to beta ubuntu and my firefox stopped working. I've read a bug report regarding this, but none of the solutions worked. Any idea?
<uga> Darkstriker: or you couldn't see any graphics
<Dr_willis> I use dual monitors for the last 3+ years under linux
<Dr_willis> on nvidia systems they can be 'weird' UNTILL you install the nvidia drivers
<uga> Dr_willis: weird as in "black"? =)
<Darkstriker> OMFG
<Darkstriker> now
<Darkstriker> the nvidia drivers completely screwed it man
<Dr_willis> weird as in the Desktop defaulted to the TV. not the main monitor...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Darkstriker> my geee
<templar^> Ive installed gutsy and xserver-xgl (for my ati card) but when i go to restart X in XGL it just hangs after the login and restarts xserver until i remove XGL again, anyone have any ideas?
<Creationist> nopitos: Have you tried reinstalling firefox?
<Dr_willis> or I got GDM on monitor #2, but login and get monitor #1 as the desktop.. and console shows up only on #2  ect...
<nopitos> Creationist: reinstalling. changing theme.
<kyja> I have noticed a few dialog boxes where the "close" button does not function. this is usually when something like the movie player cant find a codec after a search. or some other things
<Dr_willis> The new Xconfig thing under Gutsy does help however.
<Creationist> nopitos: How about removing with the --purge flag?
<nopitos> Creationist: let me try this.
<Creationist> nopitos: And what errors or messages does it throw when you try to start Firefox from a terminal?
<Darkstriker> wtf??? i get lines all over the screen once i login and he fixes my refreshrate at 50 which isnt compatible with my monitor and now my monitor has gone black
<nopitos> Creationist: marcelo@marcelo:/usr/lib/firefox$ firefox
<nopitos> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Creationist> Darkstriker: For some reason, nVidia drivers screw everything up for me in Gutsy too.
<nopitos> Creationist: I'll try purging, I will show you more information.
<Dr_willis> it may be theres some odd bugs with your card.
<Creationist> nopitos: Haha, that error message belongs on a Windows box... very informative ;)
<Darkstriker> 7900gt
<Dr_willis> my 8800gts. (dual monitor) was off positioned. untill i ran the restricted-drivers tool. and installed the nvidia drivers/rebooted.
<Darkstriker> wouldnt see why there should be any
<scizzo-> I am using dual monitors on nvidia and samsung monitors
<nopitos> Creationist: marcelo@marcelo:/usr/lib/firefox$ ./firefox-bin
<nopitos> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> now i just cant seem to get GDM to show up on the proper monitor. :)
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Is a complete reboot required?  Or can I just restart X?
<Dr_willis> I rebooted just tobe safe. since there was other updates also
<Creationist> nopitos: That means it can't find one of your plugins.
<uga> Creationist: you mean gutsy drivers or nvidia's own
<Dr_willis> speaking of updates.... heh..
<Creationist> uga: The Gutsy drivers.
<Dr_willis> I only use the repo-drivers..
<nopitos> nopitos: I've purged and installing again, let's see how it goes.
<uga> Creationist: ahk. I removed the packages and installed nvidia's installer. All smooth and working
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Same here... lots of problems with it though.  Both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  i can say.. no problem here other thne  a few little thangs.
<Darkstriker> i really get lines all over the placeomg...
<Darkstriker> very strange..
<Creationist> Dr_willis, uga: Doesn't matter which drivers I use, I can't change resolution or refresh rates.  It just says it's "Trying the new settings" but it doesn't actually change anything.
<Darkstriker> but the problem with the mouse not fitted to the position of the displayis gone....
<uga> Creationist: did you try setting those manually?
<uga> in xorg.conf
<Creationist> Scratch that... it let me go down to 340x220 or whatever it is.
<Creationist> lol
<Creationist> uga: No.
<Darkstriker> sudo su
<Darkstriker> sry
<Darkstriker> wrong keyboard
<ompaul> !sudo | Darkstriker  (you should know better ;-) )
<ubotu> Darkstriker  (you should know better ;-) ): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<uga> Creationist: check under Section "Monitor"
<uga> Creationist: there's two parameters. HorizSync and VertRefresh
<uga> you can set those ranges according to your monitor's manual
<Creationist> uga: That assumes I can FIND my monitor's manual ;)
<uga> 50.6-80.5 for example
<uga> Creationist: heh =)
<nopitos> Creationist: no deal. purged everything and reinstalled. same error.
<ompaul> Creationist, take model number shove it into something like google.com (maybe even google) and see what comes back
<nopitos> Creationist: it is searching the lib in the correct place.
<Creationist> nopitos: Did you try removing that lib?  Purging means deleting the ~/.mozilla directory.
<nopitos> Creationist: firefox -safe-mode is good. :)
<nopitos> Creationist: now it worked. --safe is nice :)
<Creationist> nopitos: It's a problem with that plugin, though.  Delete the plugin and try in normal mode.
<nopitos> Creationist: yeah, you're right, thanks.
<Creationist> uga: Okay, I'm not seeing the HorizSync and VertRefresh in my xorg.conf
<MTecknology> Is ubuntu going to be released with 2.2.0 or 2.2.1 of pidgin?
<Creationist> uga: Just several lines like this: modeline  "1400x1050@75" 155.85 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync
<Slart> MTecknology: check the release calendar for the freeze date.. I'm guessing it will be 2.2.0
<MTecknology> lol - nevermind
<Amaranth> MTecknology: why?
<MTecknology> Slart, I'm doing upgrades for the day now - it's getting 2.2.1
<MTecknology> Amaranth, I was just curious
<Slart> MTecknology: then I revise my guess.. I'm guessing 2.2.1 now =)
<MTecknology> I use pidgin, firefox, and thunderbird - I have a fat32 partition for the profiles
<Amaranth> MTecknology: 2.2.1 is obviously going to be better than 2.2.0, is that your reasoning? :)
<templar^> sorry to be a pest but no one has heard of any XGL issues with compiz and gutsy?
<Slart> Amaranth: 2.2.0 had a security flaw that allowed a remote user to crash pidgin.. 2.2.1 was almost just a fix for that.. afaik
<Amaranth> Slart: No, 2.2.1 was like 70 thousand lines of code changed
<Amaranth> from 2.2.0
<Slart> oh.. that big a change?
<Amaranth> always is
<Amaranth> pidgin is horrible
<MTecknology> Amaranth, not really - b/c windows and linux are using the same profiles for those things, I want to keep everything on the same version
<Slart> I thought they just changed the msn-protocol thingy
<MTecknology> what makes pidgin horrible?
<Amaranth> Everything
<uga> Creationist: do you see "Section "Monitor""?
<Slart> the name? no recursion, no mentioning gnu anywhere... and it sounds like a bird :)
<hylje> granted it has a purple pigeon for a logo
<uga> Creationist: http://rafb.net/p/H0PlOO47.html
<uga> ouch, too late
<Amaranth> No GNOME integration, poor release management, useless library (only useful for making a new pidgin)
<buz_> i'm trying to get gnash to play youtube videos. but it just sits there, spinning some dots around
<buz_> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474596.html it should ask me to install gstreamer plugins but does nothing of that sort
<MTeck_> MTecknology, go away... :D
<MTecknology> Amaranth, if you gave me any reasons - i didn't get them
<MTecknology> could you please repeat?
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: hey... did you get your stylus working.
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, yup
<nosrednaekim> cool
<Amaranth> MTecknology: No GNOME integration, poor release management, useless library (only useful for making a new pidgin)
<MTecknology> same as 7.04... I wouldn't even expect it to ever be built into ubuntu - not much user base for it
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, ^^^
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: hey... file a bug... they'll fix it
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, maybe when I have time - It's not so much that xorg.conf file that needs changing - that much would be easy - but i need to install an fpit driver, whcih would be extra space on the CD, and I also recompile two parts of it
<MTecknology> actually - somebody else did the recompile and I haven't got around to doing it myself
<nosrednaekim> heh
<MTecknology> I could file a bug and make sure it's marked as low priority maybe
<MTecknology> Darkstriker, why do you want a DCC CHAT connection open?
<Darkstriker> no i was just trien chatzilla..
<MTecknology> o - lol
<Darkstriker> got no clue what taht meant..
<Darkstriker> and wouldnt work anyways cause it displays my hamachi ip
<MTecknology> me either
<Darkstriker> im now updating my ubuntu and i hope that fixes the lot..
<Darkstriker> but i got my doubts..
<MTecknology> Darkstriker, all i know is dcc = direct client to client
<Darkstriker> yeah
<Darkstriker> thats what it says but the rest???
<Darkstriker> probably gets around the irc server
<MTecknology> dang - i need somebody to do my cobol for me - it's so monotonous and repetitive
<Darkstriker> ?
<MTecknology> we do some pointless crap - we should be at least 1/3 done w/ the book
<Darkstriker> lol
<MTecknology> we spend 1/2 the class learning HER standards
<Darkstriker> rofl
<MTecknology> instead of the standards in the book
<Darkstriker> ^^
<Darkstriker> btw..
<Darkstriker> anybody knwo how to egt a mic working well under ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Darkstriker: I only know how to on kubuntu.
<Darkstriker> well i bet that doesnt work on ubuntu right?
<nosrednaekim> Dark basically, find out which channel is the mic..
<Darkstriker> k
<nosrednaekim> well, what srong with the mic now?
<nosrednaekim> *wrong
<Darkstriker> well
<Darkstriker> the sound is damn soft and it makes an irritating background noise it didnt use to make in windows
<MTecknology> did you plug it all the way in - - sorry to ask
<Darkstriker> yeah
<Darkstriker> no change from windows :P
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: turn on mic boost.
<MTecknology> that's all i know :P
<npurciful> whats up guys
<MTecknology> I haven't tried my mic in linux yet - or windows
<MTecknology> it's built into the screen
<nosrednaekim> npurciful: not much
<Darkstriker> ppl why is my damn login screen not screwed and my desktop is????
<Darkstriker> im gettin really pissed right now...
<MTecknology> !language > Darkstriker
<MTecknology> did you change anything in your profile?
<Darkstriker> no
<Darkstriker> nothin
<MTecknology> try logging in as a different user
<MTecknology> hey - i gotta get homework done
<Darkstriker> k cya round
<cdm10> I can't get samba or USB drives to work in Gutsy.
<cdm10> Everything worked fine in Feisty.
<cdm10> Is this a known problem?
<Darkstriker> ROFL
<Darkstriker> not u sry
<Darkstriker> but i jsut got my system to work by creating a new user..
<Darkstriker> cause the old one is just screwed..
<Darkstriker> big thanks to all who helped me on this one
<IndyGunFreak> anyone else have problems with gparted not starting under gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone gotten gparted to work under gutsy?.... it just freezes at scanning devices
<MTecknology> anybody wanna help me figure out how to get software to not crash in windows? ........ I hate this OS... I need to use it about 4hrs of my day - at least 3 of them overlap :)
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  you mean i'm not alone in that? :o
<smacfarl> hey. So I just completed an install to 7.10 from 7.04, but I had a power failure in the middle of the fetch and so had to recover with a partial. How do I test if everything is ok?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, apparently not.
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: its not a huge deal to me i guess, i use a i downloaded partedmagic, and use it for partitioning, but it would be nice to not have to boot a live CD to examine partitions.
<IndyGunFreak> qtparted works, but i hate it.
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: #windows
<riotkittie> oh wait. i havent tried it in the actual install.
* riotkittie shuts up and drinks some more coffee
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, i wasn't asking for help - i was complaining that I'm forced into using the os on occasion
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: i have, it just "scanning all devices", and never starts... i unplugged everthing but my hard drive(ipod, external drives), and still no joy
<riotkittie> MTecknology: the best way to avoid software crashing in windows, for some ... is really to just not turn windows on
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: :p
<smacfarl> can gutsy play wma lossless and if not has anyone here converted wma lossless to flac?
<MTecknology> riotkittie, I've had this convo b4 - many times... it's not feasible for me to never use it
<MTecknology> two classes basically require I use it - and work requires it too
<IndyGunFreak> lol its a windows world unfortunately.
<MTecknology> !bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<riotkittie> MTecknology: are you having that prob on one machine, or does it span multiple boxes?
<IndyGunFreak> but i only have a 20-25gig windows partition.... for my GPS device, which has no forseeable hope of working w/ Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !bug #2
<MTecknology> riotkittie, ......v *hiccup* sta
<MTecknology> long irritating story there too
<riotkittie> oh. beasta.
<MTecknology> it's horrible - it's raping my HD
<IndyGunFreak> lol, raping your hd?..lol
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone here used the partedmagic live CD, as opposed to gparted?
<MTecknology> about 1/2 my HD is allocated to it... it's almost 4/5 full - Ubuntu has about 1/4 my HD and is using about... 4G or less of it
<riotkittie> i... acquired a copy, and put it on my husband's box. it only took 3 days before he begged me to get rid of it because it was so unstable
<nnonix> Did a dist-upgrade yesterday (morning) and my ethernet interface was immediately unusable. eth0 shows up under ifconfig (with no ip) but dhclient says it doesn't exist when I try to renw. Additionally, syslog shows Network Manager dropping the connection saying it is no longer valid. Any similar issues in beta-land?
<smacfarl> where's the best place to go for 7.10 docs
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: a copy of what?
<riotkittie> beasta.
<IndyGunFreak> wats tat?
<riotkittie> window's most recent os :P
<riotkittie> now he's eyeballing my gutsy install. but i know he'll never ever ever ever use linux
<smacfarl> vista then
<npurciful> huh, the encrypt full disk disapeared on gusty  alt-install
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, oh, vista
<IndyGunFreak> i've only messed wit it at Best Buy, which hardly gives me the right to make an informed opinion, but i'll assume its like just about everything else out of redmond.
<innovati> new intel iMac, will it run kubuntu 7.10 out of the box or will there be a modified package coming out to better suit it
<smacfarl> Are there 7.10 docs yet? Anybody know?
<nosrednaekim> innovati: gutsy should work on it.
<innovati> :-) I can't wait to install it then
<MTecknology> Microsoft defines an operating system as a piece of software that should have everything integrated into a single closed source and insecure system in which should have the right to force the end user to agree to bogus EULA's and thusly, allow the manufacturer to gain more revenue by not allowing the system to run on current hardware.
<innovati> thanks, I'm out for now
<MTecknology> This definition is prevelant in it's newest release Windows Vista. It also appears that Microsoft is further defining OS as a system that should NOT, under ANY circumstances, be user friendly
<npurciful> lol
<MTecknology> seriously.... try IIS7
<wasabi> Where abouts do we blacklist certain modules these days?
<nosrednaekim>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<wasabi> Thanks!
<smacfarl> So 7.10 docs? Any takers. Noob wants to RTFM, just needs pointer to manuals.
<nosrednaekim> smacfarl: manuals for what?
<smacfarl> what changed? What's new? What should I be testing? How can I verify what i have?
<disasm> how's gutsy coming along? Anything I should be looking forward to from a sysadmin perspective?
<wasabi> And does the initramfs not include modules listed in blacklist?
<wasabi> In fact where does the initramfs decide to include any sata modules. Can't seem to find it.
<nosrednaekim> !releasedocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releasedocs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smacfarl> nosrednaekim: So will I be able to answer any of those questions, or are there no real docs on that yet, and if there aren't can I help write them.
<disasm> wasabi: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules is the location in feisty, I don't think that changed
<wasabi> ahh hah
<nosrednaekim> smacfarl: search the wiki, and if you can't find the answers.. sure.. write away :)
<MTecknology> smacfarl, there should be docs already on the system actually
<MTecknology> idk the package they come with
<smacfarl> right searching for gutsy and 7.10 turns up no results what is the search tag i need to find info?
<MTecknology> probably something like ubuntu-manual
<MTecknology> there's a whole part of your file system for docs... and I can't tell ya b/c I'm using **** atm
<smacfarl> MTecknology: One would thing the phrase "what's new in gutsy" would return a page on the wiki or in google even.
<smacfarl> I mean someone has to be working on a 7.10 right? So who are they and how do I help them?
<smacfarl> 7.10 tab on the wiki
<MTecknology> smacfarl, I can name off a crap load that I've encountered personally... two of them were things that - when upgrading - i said to myself... i'm gonna crap myself is this bs even works
<MTecknology> and they did - off the bat :D
<smacfarl> MTecknology: So what broke? Shouldn't we be reporting this somewhere and therefore should we be able to view the reports somehow? Maybe I'm just too noobish to understand how this is supposed to work?
<puma> under 7.10 beta,my K-menu doesn't work
<sulo> Hi, how do you change keymap in console in ubuntu 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> puma: what does it do?
<MTecknology> smacfarl, i reported one bug that wound up being a dup under different circumstances
<riotkittie> sulo: does sudo loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/...  not work?
<sulo> riotkittie I don't know... trying now
<riotkittie> if it does, its only temporary. i forgot how i made it permanent when i had to change mine
<sulo> riotkittie  hmmm. /usr/share/keymaps is empty
<riotkittie> ho hum. let me reboot
<MTecknology> aside from that - two things that weren't working right in 7.04 work perfect in 7.10 - including printing to a pain in the ass printer... one thing i don't expect to ever be fixed b/c of the low user base, and another isn't an issue now
<Vorbote> sulo, doesn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" work for you?
<sulo> Vorbote: trying...
<Darkstriker> ppl
<Darkstriker> i am trying to install beryl and the ./configure checks several things and then returns the error: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<Darkstriker> any ideas?
<MTecknology> NO BERYL!!
<Darkstriker> ?!
<MTecknology> cmpizfusion
<sulo> Vorbote. I think that did it. Thanks!
<Darkstriker> what exactly is the difference?
<MTecknology> it comes installed
<Darkstriker> k
<Darkstriker> how to use?
<Darkstriker> ??
<Tomcat_> Why would anyone still use Beryl? o_O
<Tomcat_> It's a bit old these days. :)
<Darkstriker> still?
<Darkstriker> lol?
<sulo> I find it a bit strange that ^D and ^L doesn't work in the terminal in Ubuntu
<MTecknology> Tomcat_, news travels slow?
<riotkittie> how bizarre
<Darkstriker> k how to get cmpizfusion to work then?
<puma> anyone use 690G?
<MTecknology> Darkstriker, beryl's been dead since may ish
<MTecknology> Darkstriker, CompizFusion
<MTecknology> System > Preferences > GL Desktop
<jerpes> Daemonik, compiz fusion is a merge of compiz and beryl
<MTecknology> if you have ATI - you might have some issues
<jerpes> Daemonik, go to the restricted-manager and enable the driver first
<Darkstriker> i dont see the gl desktop thingy
<MTecknology> is it called GL Desktop or Desktop effects?
<MTecknology> I'm not in linux yet
<Tomcat_> In gutsy it's just "Appearance".
<MTecknology> the restricted-manager is in system>administration
<puma> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<puma> No whitelisted driver found
<puma> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Darkstriker> thx thats there :P
<nosrednaekim> Darkstriker: are you running kubuntu?
<MTecknology> I just use ccsm to manage everything
<Darkstriker> nope just normal ubuntu
<Darkstriker> lolso funny that stuff :P
<Darkstriker> is taht 3d cube in there as well and if how to get it?
<puma> typed in terminal I got the above
<puma> why?
<nosrednaekim> puma: you need XGL
<nosrednaekim> puma: as well as the offical ATI drivers
<MTecknology> time to get back into linux!!
<jerpes> Daemonik, you enable the gfx driver in restricted manager ?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, ^^
<Darkstriker> yeah..
<puma> give me a Link plz.
<Darkstriker> i got everythin to worko.O
<nosrednaekim> pumfor what? the ati drivers?
<jerpes> Daemonik, go to system -> perferences -> Apperence
<jerpes> :S
<jerpes> Darkstriker, ^^
<puma> yeah
<Darkstriker> jerpes how to egt the 3d cube?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, ctl + alt + click
<jerpes> Darkstriker, you need to enable the cube first
<Darkstriker> how?
<puma> amd64 beta. no 3D at all.
<Darkstriker> o.O
<nosrednaekim> puma: use the restricted-manager to install the ati driver.
<Darkstriker> nooooo
<Darkstriker> no 3d on amd64 beta????
<smallfoot-> i look forward to gutsy gibbon :)
<jerpes> Darkstriker, apperence then go to desktop effects and select full
<Darkstriker> there is no desktop effects at my screen only visual effects and tehre the highest one i can choose is extra since i dont know what to do with custom...maybe u ca explain
<sulo> Hi, how do I change the keymap in gdm?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Darkstriker> with add/remove or just download?
<jerpes> synaptic :)
<jerpes> add/remove can also do the job i think
<jerpes> never used it
<Darkstriker> synaptic???
<Darkstriker> never heard that before..
<Darkstriker> ;)
<_sidd> Darkstriker: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jerpes> Darkstriker, synaptic is a package manager like add/remove just less bloated, its in system -> adminstrative
<puma> Restricted Driver is working(ATI accelerated graphics driver in use), how to open 3D?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, btw update your system, new compiz version is out
<Darkstriker> k jerpes i entered that line he asked for my passowrd and then he did nothing...for what im concerned.... what supposed to ahppen?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, you installed the program compizconfig-settings-manager
<Darkstriker> and what can i do with it?
<Sergemine> Hi Guys, what's the Gutsy Beta Live Session login and password? It is very strange that it has to be typed in.
<jerpes> Darkstriker, now in system -> preference -> advanced desktop effects you can configure compiz and cube
<_sidd> puma: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Darkstriker> where do u see advanced desktop??? i cant find it...
<jerpes> Darkstriker, system -> Preferences
<Darkstriker> need reboot?
<jerpes> no
<jerpes> this is not windows ;)
<Darkstriker> then its just not there
<Darkstriker> yeah i realize
<jerpes> hmm
<jerpes> Darkstriker, install compizconfig-settings-manager with the add/remove
<Darkstriker> 'there is no matching application availible'
<puma> jerpes : no response
<jerpes> Darkstriker, in system -> Administrative open synaptic and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jerpes> puma, <_sidd> puma: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Darkstriker> that one doesnt want to start o.O
<jerpes> puma, there is a tab with visual effects
<Sergemine> Anyone got prompted to type login and password in 7.10 Beta Live ???
<puma> I can't change anything, it stopped.
<jerpes> Sergemine, alt+ctl+del, X restarts and it logs in after 10 secs
<Darkstriker> nope u shouldnt be
<Darkstriker> promted
<jerpes> puma, alt + ctl + del
<jerpes> puma, you need to do that after you install the ATI driver
<nosrednaekim> puma: run "apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz"
<Sergemine> jerpes, thank you
<jerpes> Sergemine, np
<puma> you mean the official one from AMD web?
<Darkstriker> no the included one
<nosrednaekim> and "apt-get install emerald"
<jerpes> puma, the one in restricted-manager but do what nosrednaekim said
<puma> I did
<nosrednaekim> you installed xgl?
<puma> I have Emerald theme manager
<puma> how can I install xgl?
<jerpes> <nosrednaekim> puma: run "apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz"
<nosrednaekim> puma: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<Darkstriker> ok
<Darkstriker> now i got another prob
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<Darkstriker> well i sort fo cant get into admin mode anymore o.O
<Darkstriker> or root mode for taht matter
<puma> I finished sudo. Yet?
<Darkstriker> and most of the links in the administration menu are gone
<puma> Xgl server setup changed
<puma> The Xgl server will now be started automatically next time you login.  It is no longer necessary to use any special X session to start Xgl, and such sessions will likely fail to work properly.  Please select a regular session from your session manager next time you log in.  To disable Xgl autostart for this user, create a file named ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<Darkstriker> so how do i make a user admin via terminal?
<jerpes> puma hit alt + ctl + del
<puma> thanks. I am trying
<jerpes> Darkstriker, you dont make a user admin
<Darkstriker> well
<puma> no response
<jerpes> puma,  login and log out
<jerpes> Darkstriker, does your sudo not work or what?
<Darkstriker> sort ofyes
<jerpes> Darkstriker, you need to explain your situation a little better
<Darkstriker> thats waht it reutrn when i run somethin which need administartional rights
<Darkstriker> ie root
<jerpes> it returned sort of yes?
<Darkstriker> sec ill get u the exact message in a sec
<Darkstriker> 'failed to run users-admin as user root'
<Darkstriker> that swhat it says
<MTecknology> How can I change the name of a printer I set up? I did dsu_Higbie - but I want DSU_Higbie
<Darkstriker> is that because i put a password on root?
<disasm> i did a search on ubuntu's site and came up with this: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5 - is that the closest thing we have to release notes so far? If so, no big deal, I'll be installing it on a test machine, just was curious before setting up the machine if there are any really cool reasons to upgrade
<jerpes> Darkstriker, that should not affect sudo
<jerpes> Darkstriker, you are normal user?
<Darkstriker> yes
<Xero> disasm, the new dialogs are fun.
<ericus> I've just updated to gutsy, and now XGL is messing with me
<ericus> everything is really lagging
<disasm> Xero: dialogs? for what?
<nosrednaekim> ericus: what video card do you have?
<ericus> ATI
<ericus> radeon 9550
<Xero> disasm, just in general better-looking dialogs.
<nosrednaekim> ericus: do you have the official drivers installed?
<ericus> I want to disable this
<Xero> The Fonts/Desktop Effects/Wallpaper have all been integrated into one Appearance Settings dialog.
<ericus> nosrednaekim, the proprietary?
<nosrednaekim> ericus: yeah
<ericus> i've tried both
<jerpes> ericus, wait to next driver release (should be soon now) with aigxl support
<ericus> so yes
<ericus> i cant wait
<nosrednaekim> ericus: run "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<ericus> my computer have become almost unusable
<ericus> wont that cause me more trouble?
<puma> thanks to nosred...m
<nosrednaekim> ericus: nope.
<Xero> ericus, if you can live without Compiz, no.
<nosrednaekim> puma: got it working?
<puma> yes.LOL
<ericus> i can live without it
<ericus> for now
<nosrednaekim> puma: sweet
<disasm> Xero: ah, I was looking for changes more in the area of affecting system administration, such as init scripts that boot fine in an ldap/nfs environment during network issues, better recovery from NFS home directory disconnects, etc...
<puma> but pc run a bit slower
<ericus> now its removed
<nosrednaekim> puma: now, whatever you do, don't disable desktop icons.. ;)
<ericus> then ctrl + backspace and login again?
<jerpes> btw is the whales in cube plugin removed?
<nosrednaekim> ericus: log out properly..
<ericus> okay, thank you!
<Darkstriker> argh...the add/remove button is gone as well...
<nosrednaekim> and THEN ctrl+alt+bkspce
<puma> try to learn setting rest
<Darkstriker> how can i get that falg on that user which allows him to administer the systeM?
<jerpes> aaarrrgggg
<puma> thank you jerpes
<jerpes> its alt+ctl backspace
<Darkstriker> and then?
<puma> how to show Cube?
<disasm> Darkstriker: boot single user (the recovery kernel in grub) run visudo as root.
<Darkstriker> k
<Xero> visudo? Like vim+sudo?
<Xero> Yuck. Emacs emacs emacs.
<nosrednaekim> puma: ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<jerpes> Darkstriker, terminal type su and then your root password
<puma> no Cube yet
<Xero> puma, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jerpes> why isnt compizconfig-settings-manager installed by default? universe?
<Darkstriker> question what shouldi do once i have run visudo?
<puma> I ready got Emerald installed,
<puma> does it workable?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, have you rebootet?
<jerpes> s/t/d
<Darkstriker> yes im in visudo right now
<puma> ok, follow what you told
<Xero> The Wubi installation on my mom's laptop can't use find in GRUB.
<jerpes> Darkstriker, close visudo, and type su then startx
<puma> finished. then?
<disasm> Xero: visudo uses editor set in /etc/alternatives
<Darkstriker> one sec... how??? it says ^O to write out or whatever how to do that?
<nosrednaekim> puma: what did you do? get the config manager?
<jerpes> puma, go to the advanced dekstop effects in System -> Perferences and enable cube and cube reflection
<Darkstriker> got it
<nosrednaekim> jerpes: I think he is running kubuntu.
<disasm> Darkstriker: got it as in fixed?
<Darkstriker> got it as in im in x now..
<Darkstriker> whoot
<jerpes> Darkstriker, then start users-admin
<Darkstriker> 'you are not allowed to access the system configuratio' o.O
<Darkstriker> as root
<jerpes> Darkstriker, System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<disasm> Darkstriker: well in visudo there should be a line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL if that's not there add it. also do adduser <user> admin to put <user> in the admin group
<Darkstriker> yeah just that returns the message i jsut posted
<jerpes> hmm
<jerpes> Darkstriker, open a terminal and type "sudo users-admin"
<Darkstriker> same results...
<jerpes> disasm, how could that line be removed?
<disasm> jerpes: isn't the problem he can't use sudo?
<jerpes> yes
<disasm> jerpes: well, it shouldn't have been, it's possible it could have though
<Darkstriker> yep
<jerpes> but root has problems too
<disasm> Darkstriker: are you root right now?
<Darkstriker> secjust rebooted..
<Darkstriker> k
<Darkstriker> now root can open users-admin again thx pplz
<disasm> glad to hear it
<Darkstriker> k i got my user fixed as well i hope
<Darkstriker> k now we can get back to compizconfig
<Darkstriker> :P
<Darkstriker> THXXXX
<bjwebb> hi
<puma> how to start Cube?
<jerpes> puma, alt + ctl + mouse botton
<Darkstriker> now he doesnt download o.O
<disasm> puma: as in the 3D FPS? I think you need to download data files separately
<puma> nothing happened
<DM|> omg i updated to gutsy and everything is broken lol, unexpected, usually it goes quite smooth
<Darkstriker> ^^
<disasm> DM|: lol ;-) didn't you read the disclaimer?
<DM|> ok so sound first
<DM|> disasm ive been a ubuntu user for 3 years, i know the disclaimer, you didnt read all of what i typed
<Darkstriker> what did it say??? like nothin will work in ehre or what?
<disasm> DM|: you did say unexpected, so what's wrong with your sound?
<DM|> disasm ill get the error hold on
<puma> ctrl+alt+xxx,nothing happened to start Cube
<DM|> disasm No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. and....
<disasm> DM|: do you see the module in lsmod|grep snd?
<jerpes> puma, did you enable the cube plugin in advanced desktop effects
<disasm> oh, cube is a 3d affect ;-)
<puma> in compizConfig i didi
<disasm> i'm guessing similar to apple's cube it does when switching users
<jerpes> puma, and is the 3d desktop working?
<puma> how to judge jerpes?
<Darkstriker> crtl alt click
<jerpes> puma, menus fade?
<Darkstriker> right?
<jerpes> Darkstriker, yes
<DM|> disasm http://pastebin.com/m13440853
<puma> i was setting compizconfig
<jerpes> puma, alt + f2 type "compiz --replace &"
<DM|> disasm oh and anytime i click something i get a crash report lol
<puma> & what..
<Darkstriker> very nice
<feierfox> hey ho!
<Darkstriker> but i g2g to bed so ill see u guys around another time =)
<bjwebb> is getting "kernel BUG" in dmesg a very bad thing?
<Darkstriker> my moms mad at me cause i was sick today already not its 10pm and i gotta sleep..
<Darkstriker> she says atelast :P
<Darkstriker> so gn8 to everyone and a bi THANKS to all those who helped me =)
* meatware is off too - gunnite
<disasm> DM|: my route to pastebin is down lol ;-)
<disasm> DM|: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<riotkittie> partitions make my head hurt. :|
<DM|> disasm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564/
<disasm> DM|: no module loaded, output of lspci
<DM|> disasm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565/
<DM|> wireless isnt working either
<DM|> im at a loss
<ReL1K> wow nice sleu of updates today :)
<disasm> DM|: ick... googles down ;-) I think that's an hda driver card... try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<DM|> FATAL: Module snd_hda_inte not found.
<DM|> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<disasm> DM|: add an l
<disasm> ah k
<DM|> i keep getting crash reports too
<mikubuntu> me three
<DM|> pretty much anything i want to click on in the panel
<Pusur> Anyone else experiencing problems with Azeurus?
<disasm> hmmm... I don't have a gutsy machine to play with, and google is down right now, maybe todays the day to upgrade home machine to gutsy ;-)
<puma> what does it mean "none" for button"?
<nosrednaekim> puma: it means it doesn't have a shortcut
<puma> sad. no Cube yet
<mikubuntu> anyone else having major screen rendering problems?  like funky split screen, two cursors, etc...?
<Pusur> Is it just me that is experiencing problems with Azeurus? Would be nice to know if this is just me, or if I should submit a bug report
<DM|> disasm any idea?
<mikubuntu> i keep hoping the updates will provide a frix, cuz i can't be the only one with this experience ...
<disasm> DM|: for wireless, try modprobe iwp2200
<disasm> err ipw2200
<mikubuntu> screen resolution down to 600 x 4oo or so ... arrrrgghhhhh
<disasm> i take that back
<DM|> disasm FATAL: Module iwp2200 not found.
<disasm> ipw3945
<DM|> same,
<disasm> ok, uname -r
<DM|> 2.6.22-12-386 , hmm 386 wtf
<DM|> i keep updateing and updating.. my god, 3 days now
<disasm> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<rothchil1> Pusur there's a bug in azureus
<DM|> why would i go back a kernel
<Vorbote> disasm, "apt-get install linux-generic" that'll pull everything you need.
<disasm> errr, sorry, apt-cache search brought that up, hold on one sec
<rothchil1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875
<disasm> linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed] 
<DM|> looks like todays update will be installing a new kernel hold on
<DM|> 4 m left
<Xero> bear.
<disasm> DM|: I'm joining the masses, doing a dist-upgrade, 1 gig to download ;-)
<DM|> disasm lol its a borked one..
<bjwebb> can anyone expalin this http://pastebin.ca/723482
<disasm> yes, but kernel won't affect me, I have a custom compiled one already ;-)
<disasm> bjwebb: if you use pastebin.ubuntu.com I'll take a look, but my route is down to half the internet right now
<disasm> which is odd, because I'm ssh'd into my home computer, and everything works from here ;-)
<bjwebb> disasm: :S
<disasm> we got an e-mail saying it's a problem with the ISP in Pittsburgh that feeds our 2 OC2's
<puma_> what's different between IE and firefox?
<disasm> what's :S I use text and never seen that one
<cellojoe> puma_: seriously??
<disasm> puma_: firefox doesn't suck ;-)
<bjwebb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566/
<puma_> I cann't surf some web in firefox
<disasm> is that on boot?
<bjwebb> disasm: me, no
<bjwebb> when i cd /home/bjwebb2/
<bjwebb> then ls
<puma_> to read some real-time data
<disasm> when do you get it, and how were you patient enough to write down the entire kernel panic?
<disasm> do you have another kernel installed?
<Xero> On my mom's laptop, HAL won't start.
<Xero> I have no idea why.
<bjwebb> disasm: erm ls segments
<bjwebb> the i just did dmesg > text file
<puma_> i.e. I cann't read some live data for football games in firefox. anybody knows?
<bjwebb> puma_: as in video?
<disasm> bjwebb: the system is freezing there or no?
<puma_> no.
<bjwebb> disasm: no the system isn't freezing
<bjwebb> puma_: is this ie on windows and firefox on ubuntu?
<Xero> How important is hal?
<Xero> It won't start on my mom's laptop (Wubi install)
<disasm> puma_: I'd try a different kernel and see if it works
<puma_> ie under XP ok. but not firefox in ubuntu.
<disasm> it looks to me like the exr3 module has a bug in it
<bjwebb> disasm: was that really meant to go to puma
<disasm> err, bjwebb
<bjwebb> disasm: i have the same prob with my kernel in fiesty and gutsy
<disasm> errr ext3
<puma_> i'd like to indicate one web.
<bjwebb> puma_: is it flash or java, because you might need to install them
<bjwebb> puma_: what website is it specifically
<bjwebb> disasm: who should i speak to next?
<disasm> bjwebb: did you try doing an fsck from single user mode?
<puma_> might try to visit www.ccrr22.com
<bjwebb> er yeah, but it finishes really quickly and says the partition is fine
<bjwebb> puma_: so you can see the 888crown logo on ie, but not on ifrefox?
<disasm> bjwebb: what about a live cd? same error if you mount the fs and do an ls in the same dir?
<Xero> Please help. Hal won't start on Ubuntu 7.10 freshly updated on my moms laptop.
<bjwebb> disasm: yes
<puma_> yes
<disasm> bjwebb: do you have another computer?
<bjwebb> puma_: you need flash
<bjwebb> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Xero> Pici: Can you help? HAL won't start.
<puma_> bjwebb, can you figure it out?
<bjwebb> disasm: yes, im not too happy at moving around hds tho
<puma_> i do have flash-player
<Xero> OK wtf? Am I on some kind of silence ban or something?
<Xero> Someone reply if you can read this.
<disasm> bjwebb: I think we've narrowed it down to the hard drive or some other hardware issue in the machine, if the live cd has problems, the OS isn't at fault
<bjwebb> Xero: i can
<disasm> Xero: i see you
<bjwebb> disasm: but its a gutsy live cd....
<disasm> bjwebb: have you tried feisty live cd?
<Pici> Xero: er, I dont know. I just got here.
<bjwebb> disasm: don't know if i have one
<Xero> invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<bjwebb> disasm: but i have fiesty installed and same thing happens
<disasm> bjwebb: what about badblocks?
<bjwebb> ill try that
<disasm> also, a memtest wouldn't hurt
<bjwebb> disasm: okay
<Xero> Why will my HAL not start? It seems to be important.
<disasm> Xero: what error message are you getting? I'm assuming it's on boot when you hide the splash screen you see it?
<bjwebb> disasm: bbiab
<Xero> disasm, it's when I try to start it through invoke-rc.d
<Xero> invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<Xero> HAL itself returns no errors.
<disasm> can someone translate bbiab for me? I don't speak acronyms ;-)
<Xero> It doesn't start on boot, and it can't start.
<Xero> disasm, Be Back In A Bit
<bjwebb> disasm: wrong command :S
<disasm> Xero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/123966 - that look familiar?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123966 in hal "[gutsy]  cannot install hal into a chroot" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Xero> disasm, I didn't know that Wubi is a chroot.
<Xero> My desktop works fine, and it's a pure Ubuntu(no Wubi, no sharing disks/partition tables with Windows, no Windows at all), so that would explain it.
<disasm> i'm not saying it is, just wondering if it's the same behavior or not
<puma_> bjwebb, any suggestion for 888 site?
<disasm> what is wubi? I am so far behind :-D
<Xero> Wow. What a hell of a workaround!
<bjwebb> puma_: are you sure you have flash installed on ubuntu?
<puma_> yes. sudoed it
<puma_> flash player
* bjwebb shrugs
* bjwebb has proplems of his own
<disasm> bjwebb: what command?
<PirateHead> HardyHeron?
<bjwebb> disasm: ive only just switched into sum again
<bjwebb> PirateHead: non yet :D
<bjwebb> disasm: why is fsck /dev/sda6 completing almost instantaneously?
<PirateHead> They just couldn't resist the urge to name it the spoonerism for Hairy Hardon?
<PirateHead> WAI?
<PirateHead> Ubuntu is too funny. =D
<PirateHead> But for now, it's Gusty I guess. =D Unfortunately for me, Gutsy doesn't work on my system.
<bjwebb> :S
<bjwebb> disasm: ?
<Sonicadvance1> I have a wee bit of trouble, I can't find the package for rhythmbox to play my m4a files. It should be gstreamer<vers>-bad and/or gstreamer<vers>-bad-multiverse right? I have both of those install and rhythmbox still says that it doesn't have the right decoder. any help?
<PirateHead> does Gutsy still not have support for Telepathy?
<Xero> Where is the file that tells Linux what modules to load at boot?
<PirateHead> Sonicadvance1: I'm not sure about m4a files, but awhile ago I had to install something like gstreamer-extras
<Sonicadvance1> I have all the gstreamer packages installed that are included :P
<PirateHead> I
<Yaroze> PirateHead: lol
<DM|> Can someone post Ubuntu repos for gutsy pls?
<PirateHead> 
<Yaroze> DM|: just replace the word fiesty with gutsy
<PirateHead> darnit i hate SUSE
<PirateHead> it's screwing up my keyboard inputs and putting stuff like that g up there in
<Yaroze> PirateHead: german software :)
<PirateHead> GNewSense always detects my keyboard layout wrong. Being based on Ubuntu, which detects correctly, it's all very confusing.
<bjwebb> disasm: thanks for the help, fixed now
<Sonicadvance1> m4a files help? :D
<DM|> yaroze i wanted a move complete list hehe, mine have been spliced so many times
<mikubuntu> dang, another slew of updates and my screen is still screwed up   ....  does anybody have a fix for this mess?
* Sonicadvance1 is retarded =o
* mikubuntu is MORE retarded
<DM|> can someone just post their sources.list for gutsy for me
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I upgrade all to the 7.10 ... and I have a problema
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys, is there some sort of guide on how to write specs for the upcoming release?
<aLeSD> I can't change the resolution of the screen
<aLeSD> I have a 1280x780 .... but I have 1280x1024 in virtual screen
<DM|> can someone just post their sources.list for gutsy for me
<aLeSD> hot to configure it ?
<aLeSD> how
<aLeSD> hello
<jerpes> DM|, just use the software sources in system -> administrative?
<jerpes> aLeSD, System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution (or something like that)
<aLeSD> jerpes: I did it but it doesn't work
<aLeSD> I mean I set 1280x800
<DM|> jerpes problem is i cant run anything from the panel, keep getting python errors
<jerpes> DM|, 2sec getting the list
<aLeSD> I close it
<aLeSD> and when I reopen it I find 1280x1024
<pschulz01> I'me seeing a problem (collision type of bug) between network manager and compiz when I login to my desktop. Network manager generates a popup for my keyring, but this is not displayed.. in the foreground.
<aLeSD> can I set it by the commadn line ?
<DM|> pshulz01 i never found it a good idea to have compiz load when u log in
<jerpes> aLeSD, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerpes> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerpes> aLeSD, there is also the displayconfig-gtk
<aLeSD> I don't want to edit the xorg.conf by myself
<jerpes> DM|, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39404/
<pschulz01> The workaround is to use <super>+<tab>.. and then the popup can be seen. Also.. untill the network manager configures the network, it look like gnome-panel doesn't completely startup/display either.
<jerpes> aLeSD,
<jerpes> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<DM|> jerpes thanks
<bdgraue> can someone tell me how to get sound working with qtwengophone? i hear nothing
<aLeSD> jerpes: ok
<aLeSD> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<aLeSD>   (Details: serial 13 error_code 2 request_code 158 minor_code 2)
<aLeSD> toma
* jimqode is upgrading to gutsy. Wish me luck!
<DM|> jerpes thanks
<jerpes> DM|, np
<DM|> jerpes  know anything about python?
<jerpes> some
<jerpes> not much
<DM|> jerpes this is an example of what is crashing for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39407/
<DM|> Can everyone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39407/ , maybe someone knows the solution
<Xero> I now have email at my own website. Feareth my powers.
<pgavin> would anyone here have any idea why my applications menu is empty?
<pgavin> I'm running ubuntustudio
<aLeSD> jerpes : --reconfigure doesn't work
<DM|> Im getting crash reports when i try to run alot of things from the panel, anyone help ?
<jerpes> aLeSD, you got the restricted gfx drivers installed?
<aLeSD> of sourse
<aLeSD> of course :)
<jerpes> DM|, are you fully updated?
<DM|> jerpes yep
<aLeSD> sure
<lusepuster_> My Gimp doesn't start - stalls when trying to load xsane module. known issue?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<DM|> jerpes any ideas?
<sobersabre> I stopped seeing the popups of status of volume etc. when pressing the keys of volume.
<timstokman> hi, i have no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf in my installation of gutsy gibbon beta installation, has it changed location?
<sobersabre> this happened after upgrading to gutsy. how can I restore this function ?
<timstokman> or can I just add it to my /etc/?
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: do you have sound?
<gnomefreak> it may not have .conf normally it will be listed wpa_.... than inside there there might be the conf file
<gnomefreak> i dont use it so i never looked but its that way with most apps
<DM|> jerpes i found out why
<DM|> jerpes i had cairo libs in /local
<timstokman> is there anyone who can tell me where I can find the wpa_supplicant.conf file? it is not in my /etc
<uga> guys, somebody added a x64 wine pack?
<uga> apt-get is installing it somehow
<uga> and I can't understand how
<r3m0t> Hello! I would like help getting my sound working. Pressing "Test" in "Pref>Sound>Devices" gives this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal data flow error.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com is going down for around 5 minutes
<Xero> No.
<Xero> No no no no no!
<uga> wow, please congratulate the package manager that created the wine package for x64
<uga> whoever he is
<uga> he saved me quite some time!
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: sorry, I am reading news :) sound works ok, keys respond, and are written int "shortcut list"
<sobersabre> so sound works, the keys work, but no visual feedback is displayed on the monitor.
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: that might be normal i dont ever remember seeing visual
<mon^rch> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<timseves> Has any one tried booting the Gutsy LiveCD over PXE?  I've succeded in getting the client machine to boot, load the kernel, mount the nfs root and load GDM
<timseves> but I cannot login
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: I do remember having a semi-transparent square with a speaker image, and a progress bar displayed, very similar to Mac OSX's OSD.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, is there somewhere i can see a full list of VGA modes i can set in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riotkittie> i get the volume visual :D
<_sidd> riotkittie: does it still work for "Mute"?
<riotkittie> _sidd: yes
<_sidd> riotkittie: Mine doesn't :( (since the recent updates)
<riotkittie> ah. :(
* gnomefreak thinks KABOOM!!! in a terminal is bad
<gnomefreak> its new atleast
<hydrogen> that is new
<hydrogen> SEGKABOOM
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/Music$ cd
<gnomefreak> KABOOOM!!!
<gnomefreak> than goes into traceback
<hydrogen> fun
* gnomefreak gonna yell at mvo for this one
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: which filesystem is ~/Music ?
<|neon|> is there a channel for k9copy? thx
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: ~/(home)Music(Music
<gnomefreak> |neon|: not that i know of if its a kde app try kde
<gnomefreak> #kde
<|neon|> gnomefreak: thx
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i read somewhere that the VGA mode for 1280x800@32bit is 858, is this correct? i have it set as such but if i switch to one of the virtual consoles i just get a black screen
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: what filesystem is this ?
<gnomefreak> ext
<gnomefreak> ext3 even
<gnomefreak> |neon|: yw
<gnomefreak> sorry talking to developer about the crash
<sobersabre> gnomefreak, I don't understand who prints out the traceback ?
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: command-not-found is an app
<gnomefreak> it crashed
<|neon|> one last ?    i am using gutsy and my transfer rates into my gutsy box are about 6 megs while going out to my file server are about 30 meg any other computer i have gets about 30 both ways any way to speed up things a bit , i checked and my lan speed is 1g at least ethtool says that and my router also says that any suggestions
* gnomefreak kind of concerned why a builtin command could crash but he knows the problema nd he will work on it
<riotkittie> someone should take compiz away from me. quickly. :|
<gnomefreak> |neon|: you might be taking your speed a bit too litterly
<gnomefreak> literely
<|neon|> riotkittie: compiz working great on my 8800 gts
<gnomefreak> |neon|: you know what you ISP gives you is never what you can use and im not sure but sounds like your comparing upload to download speeds
<gnomefreak> and upload average == 1/2 download speed
<riotkittie> i wish my up was 50% of my down :<
<|neon|> gnomefreak: i am talking internal lan i have 5 computers connected using a dual opty running clarkconnect i'm not talking about internet spped
<gnomefreak> |neon|: ah
<|neon|> gnomefreak: and you are right about isp's comcast blows
<tux_fl> hi all i have used feisty and dhcp ok, now on gutsy it is using link-local addressing Arrrgh  Why??
<gnomefreak> tux_fl: improvment i would think, hit if that is your only problem wouldnt worry too much, tux_fl best way to find that out is to file a bug
<gnomefreak> tux_fl: that is something very few people know why
<gnomefreak> and the one person i know that would is sleeping or atleast better be
<tux_fl> ah, i just added my netwok to route table and all ok
<tux_fl> no worries ;)
<tux_fl> thanks all.
<aLeSD> hi .. i had to edit my xorg.conf by myself but now it works
<aLeSD> ... I'm using nvidia driver I activated the 3d effects ... but I can't see the cube
<aLeSD> how to have it ?
<aLeSD> I can't find a fusion-beril configuration option in the administration menu
<r3m0t> does anybody know of an app to monitor network transfer through an interface, preferably command-line or GTK+, that totals up your daily/monthly usage?
<jmg> iptables
<r3m0t> oh, I thought it was (just) a firewall
<timstokman> hey, could someone check if they have a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file in their gutsy install? I think it should be there, it was there in feisty, but it could have been moved
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-03
<r3m0t> I have /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<timstokman> looking for the .conf
<timstokman> hmm, then it must have moved
<timstokman> damm
<timstokman> thnx anyway
<smallfoot-> shouldnt Ubuntu have a "safe-mode" option?
<r3m0t> safe enough for what?
<bjb1959> I had ubuntu gutsy up and running with the latest driver and compiz-fusion working except that the system would freeze after about 30 minutes of inactivity. I read that disabling dpms in xorg and at the bios level would help but it didn't so I tried to downgrade my driver to 1.0-9755 and that is when the problem started. now I can't get the restricted driver to work.... help
<aLeSD> I'm sorry : if I set custom effects .. nothing happen ... and if I close and reopen the window I find the extra option set
<smallfoot-> r3m0t, if ubuntu dont work normally
<timseves> Anyone tried to boot Gutsy LiveCD over PXE?
<r3m0t> smallfoot-: there's the "recovery mode" option in GRUB that brings you to single-user mode, without graphics. what else did you want?
<smallfoot-> r3m0t, didnt know about "recovery mode", how do i get to it?
<r3m0t> smallfoot-: when you boot up, wait for "Stage 1.5 loading" and "Press ESC to enter menu" and you have about 3 seconds to press ESC
<riotkittie> safe mode. oye vey.
<smallfoot-> oh
<twodeko> anyone having issues with the gutsy beta installer CD?  mine makes it to the default brown background with a mouse and then hangs, and i eventually lose my display
<smallfoot-> r3m0t, when im in "recovery mode", am i inside grub or ubuntu?
<bjb1959> I had ubuntu gutsy up and running with the latest driver and compiz-fusion working except that the system would freeze after about 30 minutes of inactivity. I read that disabling dpms in xorg and at the bios level would help but it didn't so I tried to downgrade my driver to 1.0-9755 and that is when the problem started. now I can't get the restricted driver to work.... help
<r3m0t> smallfoot-: ubuntu
<twodeko> i have tried the safe video mode as well, no luck
<smallfoot-> cool
<bjb1959> Can anyone help me?
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: is "command-not-found" - a bash builtin ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> !info command-not-found
<ubotu> command-not-found: Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Vorian> hmm
<agroker>  how to switch off the loud system beep under GG (I do not have X yet)?
<Vorian> azureus keeps crashing
<kitche> agroker: either rmmod pcspkr or add an option to your .bashrc
<sobersabre> ok, why did you call it a "builtin" then ?
<jrib> agroker: set bell-style none
<sobersabre> for me a "builtin" is something that has no executable file. like "echo"
<sobersabre> ( as opposed to "echo" which is in /bin/echo )
<kitche> jrib: ah that is it :)
<jrib> in .inputrc
<agroker> kitche, thanks
<MarcC> anybody using Kubuntu Gutsy?
<sobersabre> MarcC: what is the question ?
<agroker> jrib, sorry, do I type it in the shell?
<MarcC> sobersabre: I'd like to know if you can change the target gamma through KControl Display Settings in Kubuntu Gutsy, or if that bug still exists?
<jrib> agroker: in ~/.inputrc
<sobersabre> MarcC: you can refer to package revision history.
<agroker> jrib, oic, thanks
<sobersabre> I don't know exactly.
<MarcC> sobersabre: thank you, where can I find the revision history?
<jrib> agroker: typing works temporarily
<sobersabre> each package has a maintainer. each new version has a release note, which often has "revision log", "changes" etc.
<sobersabre> I must leave.
<sobersabre> good night.
<brandon_> has anybody gotten the nvidia driver to work?
<gnomefreak> MarcC: changelog are on LP and in the source package.
<gnomefreak> brandon_: yes easy
<gnomefreak> brandon_: restricted-manager
<brandon_> gnomefreak: version mismatch
<gnomefreak> upgrade huh?
<gnomefreak> version mismatch on drivers or the r-m
<aLeSD> brandon_: me
<brandon_> gnomefreak: it worked after i upgraded to gutsy. it stopped working a couple of days ago
<gnomefreak> brandon_: if you used envy or got the drivers from nvidia.com in the past than you need to remove anything that envy or nvidia.sh built
<gnomefreak> brandon_: or make sure you are booted to the kernel that the drivers were installed for
<brandon_> gnomefreak: i used envy in the past, but not with the gutsy kernels, so i don't see why anything envy built should still be around
<gnomefreak> those are most common issues with that error
<gnomefreak> brandon_: you used it in feisty?
<brandon_> yes
<gnubuntu11> i get an error with xrandr in xgl session: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<gnomefreak> brandon_: ubuntu cant upgrade the restricted-modules envy built hence the version mismatch
<brandon_> well, which packages should i get rid of to purge the envy modules?
<gnomefreak> brandon_: you need to remove them not sure how you are gonna do that without knowing how it was built. envy uses nvidia.sh drivers and they build thier own kernel modules and that is the reason for error
<gnomefreak> brandon_: you need to FIND where they are if you can tell the differnece. notice find is capped. that is a command to use
<gnomefreak> btw for further info
<threethirty> hello all
<gnomefreak> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<brandon_> greeeat
<gnomefreak> no it not a joke
<gnomefreak> brandon_: do you have envy installed
<gnomefreak> might have a way
<brandon_> right now i do
<gnomefreak> brandon_: good
<|rgunn|> hey all have you experienced greatly increased delays after login to displaying a ready desktop after upgrading to gutsy?
<brandon_> yeah i know it has a "remove nvidia driver" option
<gnomefreak> brandon_: i heard the maintainer added a way to remove nvidia drivers and kernel modules please look into that (try the website)
<gnomefreak> brandon_: but it wont remove the modules
<brandon_> i don't understand that
<gnomefreak> brandon_: see the website for more info. the easiest messiest way is to reinstall (but you will have better results)
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<gnomefreak> NOTE: Envy does NOT REMOVE your RESTRICTED MODULES ANY MORE. Therefore you can use it even if you connect to the Internet through your wireless card.
<brandon_> the nvidia driver is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers is it not?
<gnomefreak> that is a hint not to use it
<gnomefreak> brandon_: the kernel modules arnt afaik
<gnomefreak> screw nvidia modules
<gnomefreak> you want the kernel modules
<brandon_> well the kernels i was using in feisty aren't here anymore, and i haven't used envy on gutsy
<gnomefreak> as we install linux-restricted-modules well using the script installs thier own
<gnomefreak> brandon_: the modules not the kernel
<aLeSD> how to configure the compiz-fusion effects
<aLeSD> '
<gnomefreak> WARNING: you will have to remove the driver you installed with Envy before upgrading Debian or Ubuntu to a newer release (e.g. upgrading Ubuntu Edgy to Ubuntu Feisty or Debian Etch to Debian Lenny)
<aLeSD> ?
<brandon_> what should i look for with the find command?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ also for ubuntu versions
<fluffles> hi people, trying to use Remote Desktop on 7.10, but it seems it listens only on IPv6 ("tcp6" in netstat) and not on IPv4 ("tcp"). is this a firewall issue or what?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-kernel-modules nvidia-resticted-modules im not sure i never used it
<gnomefreak> brandon_: last time i used upstream drivers was dapper devel period give or take
<gnomefreak> fluffles: are you on ipv6 bychance?
<brandon_> oh, it's no problem to remove those packages
<gnomefreak> brandon_: keep looking i dont remember the name of them
<fluffles> gnomefreak: it shows an IPv6 listening socket, but the rest of my network is IPv4, including the DHCP server
<gnomefreak> fluffles: ok you said you were not on ipv4 thats why i asled
<fluffles> i've searched google on this, some think its a firewall issue
<gnomefreak> asked
<fluffles> though my iptables appear empty (though the command responds)
<gnomefreak> brandon_: how did you upgrade
<threethirty> is there a way to add more virtual desktops, two just isn't cutting it
<brandon_> you mean from feisty to gutsy?
<gnomefreak> theyes look in compiz configure
<threethirty> gutsy
<gnomefreak> brandon_: i mean with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or gksudo update-manager -d
<brandon_> upgrade and dist-upgrade both after altering sources.list to gutsy repos
<gnomefreak> this is more important than you can imagine
<gnomefreak> brandon_: :(
<gnomefreak> i put all this time into getting update-manager to do the work for everyone and noone reads the docs on how to upgrade
<gunny> threethirty: compiz config manager general options , desktop size??
<jmg> gnomefreak: i thought it only did it when the new release was out
<brandon_> gnomefreak: i also run updatemanager -c -d every day
<gnomefreak> brandon_: can you post the 3 files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<gunny> gnomefreak: thats if your using compiz
<gnomefreak> jmg: no -d is developemnt
<gnomefreak> gunny: if not its still in gconf
<gnomefreak> gconf-editor
<gnomefreak> either way
<gunny> threethirty: soz wrong target
<gnomefreak> brandon_: nevermind i already have them for mvo
<threethirty> gunny: im using the compiz manager that comes default, i should have said that before
<gnomefreak> brandon_: if you dont need linux-restricted-modules to stay connected try to remove them see if it gets rid of nvidias also. there is a risky way that might just work
<brandon_> unfortunately i use an atheros based wifi card
<gunny> threethirty: so you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gnomefreak> brandon_: if feeling risky download upstream drivers and run them once they built nad replace the other ones run the uninstaller (read docs first)
<gnomefreak> brandon_: ^^^ should help
<gnomefreak> but risky as in if you dont read docs your in same state or worse if you read docs it still may not work like a charm but it should work
<threethirty> gunny: the last time i did that I had to reinstall, some plug-in when crazy and was locking my system up, so i guess i8m going to have to deal with two
<gunny> threethirty: that will become available under System/Prefs/Advanced Desktop Effects
<gnomefreak> ill bbl
<gunny> threethirty: works ok for me fingers crossed
<brandon_> gnomefreak: how do you mean 'upstream drivers'?
<threethirty> gunny: mine we crossed when i installed it, i really just wanted the fish in the cube
<gnomefreak> nvidia.com
<brandon_> gnomefreak: no, i'm staying with what's in the repos
<gnomefreak> brandon_: no your not
<kitche> threethirty: that is aquarium or something like that
<gnomefreak> brandon_: it errors you need to remove the damn modules installing upstream drivers atleast they allow you to remove the modules
<gnomefreak> than your all fixed :)
<threethirty> kitche: i couldn't keep the system running long enough to find it
<gnomefreak> but do as you wish just keep in mind ubuntu does not support envy nor nvidia.com drivers so your problem is not ubuntu related get intouch with the envy maintainer and ask him how to remove them
<gnomefreak> good night
<databuddy> next gen ipod help plz...
<kitche> databuddy: good luck with getting it to work don't think programs can really use the new ipods yet
<gunny> threethirty: i dont think that plugin (aquarium) is included by default
<josh__> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nosrednaekim> ok... the fglrx driver made my computer uncapable of suspending.
<josh__> hey, whats up with the ntfs support in 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> and ideas on how to fix it/see exactly what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> josh__: I hear there is full r/w support
<josh__> interesting...
<nosrednaekim> yalp
<bkudria> i have a strange problem - none of my KDE apps can access anything over http:// .  firefox works fine, and ftp:// in konqueror works well also, just http (and https).  what might be wrong?  i'm running the latest gutsy...
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: your netowork manager is telling all KDE apps that you do not have internet access
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: really?  ftp access works fine...
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: odd...
<bkudria> yes, very, but it seems you're right!  killing knetworkmanager makes everything work
<bkudria> thank you thank you!
<bkudria> i spent very much time with this problem
<bkudria> i guess it only restricts http and not anything else
<nosrednaekim> I guess os.
<nosrednaekim> *so
<bkudria> i guess i'll try to get knetwork manager to work, but it's alwas been a bit quirky for me
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: do you have wireless?
<bkudria> yes
<nosrednaekim> ah ok... otherwise its not neccesary
<bkudria> but even with a wired connection it shows me as disconnected
<bkudria> how would i go about resetting the config and letting it rediscover everything?
<bkudria> hmm, started it again, but everything still works
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: thats good. there is a way to tell all kde apps to ignore it, but I forget how.
<bkudria> ok, thanks, i'll keep playing with it
<bkudria> thanks a lot!
<CarlFK> is the feisty installation-guide-i386 somewhere online?
<pvh> I've just installed a fresh Gutsy on my laptop and I'd like to get the external monitors working.
<CarlFK> oh yeah, gutsy installation-guide-i386
<pvh> I've taken a look at some of the discussion out there and it looks like xRandR might be a good way to go for me. Am I barking up the right tree?
<CarlFK> pvh: I think that is vid card dependent
<pvh> Oh, my graphics card is an ATI Radeon X1600 Mobility.
<CarlFK> I know for nvidia I had to use the binary driver
<CarlFK> but I haven't looked at that in over a year, so maybe the stock drivers will do it
<TQuid> Anyone else noticing that google toolbar's bookmarks doesn't work? is this specific to gutsy or should I go yell at google?
<nomasteryoda> ewww,  you use that thing?
<nomasteryoda> jk
<nomasteryoda> have not tried it
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble with X on my Gutsy install. When it tries to start, it just sits there and displays abolsutely nothing to the screen. As in, the screen is black as if the computer were turned off. Anybody got a suggestion?
<TQuid> The central bookmark storage is handy for me. Yes, I'm a google whore. I hang my head in shame.
<gunny> anyone experiencing much longer delay after login to having the desktop ready after upgrade from fesity to gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<TQuid> PirateHead, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm (or kdm) stop and then run startx from a console, see what it says.
<TQuid> gunny, I had been but it got faster again last night after an update.
<TQuid> Oh, wait, i'm not an upgrader, installed gutsy to begin with. Nevermind.
<gunny> TQuid: mine is so much slower than it was under feisty
<nomasteryoda> i use google's iGoogle
<TQuid> Oh boy! New kernel image!
<nomasteryoda> ya joy!
<PirateHead> TQuid: startx does not say anything. It simply goes black.
<TQuid> OK, now do ctl-alt-backspace and you should have some goo in your console.
<gunny> TQuid: and I ave upgraded everything
<nomasteryoda> PirateHead, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> PirateHead, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart for kubuntu or gdm for ubuntu
<PirateHead> TQuid: I can still use CTRL+ALT+F# to switch to a different terminal, though. This is on Ubuntu Gusty Beta.
<pvh> CarlFK: so should xrandr let me enable and disable screens?
<nomasteryoda> then use gdm
<Xero> s/Gusty/Gutsy
<PirateHead> I did use gdm.
<Laibsch> The latest update crashed and upon reboot I am stuck with some dpkg trouble: http://rafb.net/p/nWavKO47.html
<PirateHead> Then I tried startx. Then it did the same thing again.
<Laibsch> Anybody know how to fix this?
<Laibsch> dpkg --configure -a does nothing
<nomasteryoda> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Laibsch> Any of the other tricks don't seem to do the magic either.
<Laibsch> nomasteryoda: So the line just above yours
<Laibsch> nomasteryoda: See the line just above yours
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> PirateHead, you did "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"?
<PirateHead> nomasteryoda: correct.
<nomasteryoda> ok, so PirateHead you have an nvidia video card?
<PirateHead> As a side note, I'm using KDE on SUSE currently so I don't expect you to be able to answer this, but how to you shutdown SKIM?
<PirateHead> How do I tell which video card I have?
<nomasteryoda> how about killall -9 SKIM?
<nosrednaekim> PirateHead: "lspci"
<nomasteryoda> lspci
<nosrednaekim> WOW! gutsy improved my audio quality by leaps and bounds!!
<nosrednaekim> WOWWWW!!!
<PirateHead> lspci isn't available on SUSE, so I don't know.
<nomasteryoda> super
<nomasteryoda> err yes it is
<nomasteryoda> su /sbin/lspci should run it
<PirateHead> ah. It just didn't do it when I typed lspci and nothign else
<nomasteryoda> it does i mean .... unless they just dropped it in past month
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TQuid> Time to reboot into new kernel. If I don't come back, tell mom I love her.
<nomasteryoda> they went the evil route of protecting the user from sbins
<yell0w> hey guys, i'm running a compaq with ati x200 fglrx on gutsy. how should i get the function key to switch to external display ?
<nosrednaekim> yell0w: that doesn't work for me either.... I don't think the function switch works in Linux
<EminX> can somebody help me about 3d desktop
<nosrednaekim> EminX: #ubuntu-effects
<EminX> Ubuntu 7.10
<erichj> his is a gutsy issue though
<nomasteryoda> what video card EminX ?
<yell0w> nosrednaekim, it works for print , lock screen, suspend, brightness , etc...
<EminX> nomasteryoda: nVidia 64mb
<yell0w> just not for exporting to another monitor
<yell0w> :/
<nosrednaekim> yell0w: hmmm.
<nosrednaekim> yell0w: hot plug doesn't work anyway...
<EminX> I think it's enough for these effects
<EminX> 768ddr
<yell0w> nosrednaekim, is there something that works ?
<EminX> nosrednaekim: I was in #ubuntu, they noticed me to com here, now you are telling me to go #ubuntu-effects
<erichj> EminX, what model though, tnt2, geforce 2..mx?
<EminX> erichj: ge force 4
<EminX> I think there are enough hardware recourse for that effect
<erichj> EminX, check your xorg.conf file and tell me what driver you are using
<nomasteryoda> EminX, that should be the nvidia-glx drivers if I'm not mistaken
<nomasteryoda> ods are it shows.... "nv"
<erichj> hmm
<EminX> erichj: the drivers just have been updated, before 2 min
<nosrednaekim> EminX: thats correct ;)
<erichj> then perhaps he needs to run dpkg reconfigure?
<erichj> for x
<EminX> nosrednaekim: any idea, in #ubuntu-effects it looks everyone is sleeping
<EminX> are*
<erichj> is
<nosrednaekim> EminX: alright... then you need nvidia-glx
<nosrednaekim> EminX: restart, and on login, run "compiz --replace"
<EminX> nosrednaekim: how can i see exactly what drivers i have installed in vga
<nosrednaekim> in vga?
<nosrednaekim> EminX: do you mean which ones you are running?
<EminX> nosrednaekim: I just want let you know that, some effects just started working, as you know when you draging any window
<EminX> yes
<EminX> nosrednaekim: yes which
<nosrednaekim> EminX: oh... ok, now just go get compiz-config-settings-manager
<nosrednaekim> and turn them all on ;)
<erichj> system->admin->screens and graphics
<erichj> then click driver
<erichj> graphics card
<erichj> sorry
<EminX> erichj: ok
<erichj> and the driver box will tell you what is currently running
<EminX> erichj: it looks like that
<EminX> erichj: when I click on nVidia
<erichj> the driver just says nVidia?
<EminX> it's selected : Choose driver by model: , then there is NVIDIA selected, and Ge force 4
<EminX> erichj: (generic)
<EminX> nosrednaekim: can you repeat please
<EminX> erichj: can I choose driver by name, is there any risk
<erichj> ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> erichj, doesn't support his card
<crdlb> don't do that
<nomasteryoda> right like i said ... nvidia-glx
<erichj> hold on...geforce 4? right?
<EminX> erichj: yes
<erichj> ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<crdlb> EminX, glxinfo|grep direct
<EminX> ok
<erichj> possibly need legacy, looking at my mp3 server to see what it's running. i know the geforce 4 in there runs compiz just fine in gutsy
<EminX> erichj: nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<EminX> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 208 not upgraded.
<crdlb> no he doesn't need legacy
<crdlb> EminX, glxinfo|grep direct
<EminX> crdlb: ok
<EminX> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<agroker_> after upgrade I have troubles with my X session - none of the WM can survive, except safe terminal, my .xsession_errors says something about improper usage of the gtk+ (I use flgrx with Radeon X1300 btw)
<crdlb> then the problem is not with your driver
<erichj> should be working
<crdlb> what exactly doesn't work?
<EminX> desk 3d effect
<erichj> ....the cube?
<RobertStuffers> is this ubuntu oficial channel ?
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: for gutsy, yes
<erichj> RobertStuffers, for gutsy beta, #ubutnu is official
<EminX> erichj: yes the cube
<erichj> #ubuntu
<RobertStuffers> whats gutsy means ?
<erichj> yeah, thats under custom and you need the compiz manager for that
<erichj> it's not enabled by default, window slide is
<RobertStuffers> i had lots of trojan in my xp im willing to take the plunge
<EminX> erichj: yes window slide is
<erichj> gutsy is the release name for the next version of ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: gutsy is the development version... slightly unstable
<EminX> erichj: compiz manager ?
<RobertStuffers> is there anti trojan soft for gutsy ?
<nosrednaekim> !virus | RobertStuffers
<ubotu> RobertStuffers: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erichj> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<EminX> erichj: ok
<erichj> once it installs you will find it under system->prefs
<erichj> wait i might have made a mistake
<erichj> you might want gnome-compiz-manager
<EminX> erichj:E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erichj> sudo dpkg configure -a
<crdlb> err no
<crdlb> close synaptic
<erichj> wait
<erichj> yeah
<RobertStuffers> hey what if i install 3th party programs on my gutsy setup ?
<crdlb> and you don't want gnome-compiz-manager
<RobertStuffers> that could install vermin too ?
<EminX> erichj: I'm waiting
<erichj> did you close synaptic?
<crdlb> EminX, for what?
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: possibly...
<RobertStuffers> so i do need anti spyware stuff
<erichj> crdlb does he want compizconfig-settings-manager
<EminX> erichj: can you help me on that
<crdlb> yes
<erichj> k
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: or you could just be smart about your 3rd party
<erichj> either the synaptic window is open, or the process is running and you need to kill it
<EminX> erichj: I can't identify that, can you help me doing that
<erichj> system->admin->system monitor
<RobertStuffers> how do i secure my gutsy behond any shadow of doubt to be vermin bullet proof ?
<erichj> then click process tab
<nosrednaekim> EminX: run "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<erichj> nosrednaekim, dpkg is locked
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<EminX> erichj: process tab
<erichj> already recommended that
<EminX> I'm here
<erichj> crdlb said no
<RobertStuffers> allbert wisestein ?
<erichj> look for the synaptic process or the dpkg process
<erichj> probably dpkg
<crdlb> dpkg --configure -a isn't going to fix this by itself
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: don't install anything besides stuff from the official repositories
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: dont install 3rd party cruft
<RobertStuffers> damn
<erichj> once you find the running process, right click on it and select kill process
<EminX> there is no dpkg process
<nosrednaekim> EminX: is there adept or synaptic?
<RobertStuffers> that makes gustsy boring
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: you're boring
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: you could also install trend for linux
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: but there are 22000 packages in the repositories.
<EminX> nosrednaekim: no
<nomasteryoda> if at last resort, you can do this... "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: plant.
<RobertStuffers> 22000 packages of cruft
<erichj> first try sudo dpkg configure -a
<nomasteryoda> yes try that first
<RobertStuffers> plant ?
<EminX> ok
<jmg_> you're a plant
<RobertStuffers> you are e vermin
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: so you shouldnt be taking advice from me. talk to your microsoft partner
<EminX> erichj: less or more
<EminX> erichj: Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<RobertStuffers> you mean spywaresoft partner ?
<erichj> is tee installed by default?
<EminX> I don't know
<erichj> more
<EminX> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<EminX> usage: more [-dflpcsu]  [+linenum | +/pattern]  name1 name2 ...
<RobertStuffers> what use is a os that you cant install 3th party software ?
<RobertStuffers> is that trirany or what ?!
<erichj> RobertStuffers, all software for linux is third party
<usser> so the updates are rolled out on almost daily basis huh?
<jmg_> RobertStuffers: you can audit the source code yourself
<RobertStuffers> i guess thats why thers lots of difrent packages fro each ditro :D
<RobertStuffers> distro
<nomasteryoda> isn't this an #off-topic thing?
<usser> RobertStuffers: why of course u can
<erichj> EminX, try less
<nomasteryoda> we're trying to help folks here... not beat down the competition
<erichj> no one has to lose for linux to win
<RobertStuffers> audit the source code ?
<nomasteryoda> exactly erichj
<RobertStuffers> i guess i could if i had a master degre in pulling spyware from obfuscated code
<Xero> RobertStuffers, Canonical checks the code for spyware.
<EminX> erichj: thanks a lot for your help, and just one more question
<erichj> you won't find spyware, beauty of open source
<Xero> Many people in this very channel audit the code.
<erichj> EminX, sure..shoot
<Xero> Spyware and virii can't survive on a Linux system becuase of the hostile environment.
<RobertStuffers> jmg_: reads all its programs code 3 times before instaling it :D
<Xero> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<EminX> erichj: I'm running now partial upgrade, do you think that can affect anything
<Xero> That's why there are no Linux virii/spyware.
<usser> wow this todays compiz update made things fly
<Xero> usser, it's slightly slower for me.
<erichj> EminX, well as gutsy isn't not yet stable...that is a possibilty.
<Hobbsee> Xero: canonical?  no.  ubuntu developers - yes.
<RobertStuffers> i was trying to get clamav to work in windows and it always faild
<RobertStuffers> failed
<erichj> RobertStuffers, i was trying to get windows to work for me and it failed
<RobertStuffers> does gutsy have that clamav File system ?
<nomasteryoda> yea its there
<erichj> clamav on linux is there to protect the windows computers on your network
<nomasteryoda> antivirus program you mean... and just like erichj said... protect windows system
<nomasteryoda> s
<RobertStuffers> i dont what to make a network
<erichj> well you are a windows user...understandable
<RobertStuffers> i want to install softwaere and have fun with it
<RobertStuffers> ive used linux before you know
<Xero> RobertStuffers, twenty two thousand official packages, and 3rd party source code.
<usser> Xero: hm i just had compiz on and just updated and restarted it and its like twice as fast ))
<Xero> You'd think you would be happy.
<EminX> erichj: you know what's the problem exactly, slide and some other options are working, but cube isn't working, I will try later again, maybe somebody will find a solution, Thank You very much, see you
<hydrogen> of course
<kitche> usser: compiz with compiz-fusion?
<usser> Xero: compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> you have to considder that only a smallish subset of those are actually packages
<usser> Xero: yea
<hydrogen> as ubuntu/debian likes to split packages up
<hydrogen> are actually programs*
<RobertStuffers> xero 22000 packges of mostlly cruft
<EminX> much thanks and for others
<Xero> RobertStuffers, tell me what's cruft.
<erichj> welcome
<nosrednaekim> NP
<RobertStuffers> i bet that if you had HDD space tyo install all that linux woulfnt even start
<Xero> Most of it is for people who have a different preference from the normal stuff (Firefox package vs Kazehahase package)
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: betcha it would.
<Xero> !flamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> crap
<Xero> !flame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> Super crap
<nosrednaekim> !fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !caveman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caveman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> ..
<nosrednaekim> he is in the stoneages.
<kitche> usser: ah so ok compiz with compiz-fusion yeah I haven't really gotten around to install compiz-fusion addon yet sicne I m still trying to figure out if compiz is worth it or not
<Xero> True.
<erichj> i know i've gotten over 7000 processes going on my desktop before
<RobertStuffers> stop spam
<usser> Xero: blazing 200 fps in cube rotation
<hydrogen> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<kitche> !msgthebot > Xero
<RobertStuffers> or i call the ops on you
<RobertStuffers> im robs best friend you know
<Xero> Whatever. I was trying to find the thing to scold for flaming.
<RobertStuffers> :D
<Xero> usser, after restarting Compiz, I get 100FPS in cube rotate.
<usser> the problem is the fire doesnt reall *burn* now, the darn thing moves too fast to it looks like bright yellowish glowing
<RobertStuffers> whats your GFX crad ?
<RobertStuffers> card
<nosrednaekim> usser: slow it down..
<Xero> Crappy NVidia GeForce4 MX4000, which wouldn't run Vista.
<RobertStuffers> 32 megas ?
<Xero> 128 megs
<RobertStuffers> it would run vista ?
<aka_youtube> is totem with gstreamer supposed to work fine?
<Xero> It wouldn't.
<Xero> Vista sucks anyway :)
<nosrednaekim> aka_youtube: I think so.
<erichj> my gma950 runs aero
<RobertStuffers> havent tryed yet
<RobertStuffers> the keygen had some virus atached to it
<aka_youtube> nosrednaekim: I keep getting this: "nternal GStreamer error: pad problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer."
<usser> nosrednaekim: is that particle slowdown setting??
<usser> nosrednaekim: doesnt work
<Xero> GMA950 will run anything, just because it's compatible.
<RobertStuffers> any one familiar with w32.polip.a ?
<nosrednaekim> usser: I think its "animation duration" in the close(or whatever) setting
<Xero> RobertStuffers, we don't need to be, because we're not prone to it.
<RobertStuffers> what about the windwos machines on your network ?
<Xero> I have none.
<nosrednaekim> I don't have any
<usser> nosrednaekim: nah thats for close im talking about paint fire on the screen plugin
<Xero> All Linux. The only Windows machine is the laptop and it doesn't get internet.
<nosrednaekim> usser: OHH!! that plugin never worked for me.
<RobertStuffers> i bet theres lots of spyware for linux it just hapens the linux devs are better at conceling it
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ya
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: then go look at the source and find some , ok?
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: see ya.
<Xero> The kernel is spyware! Oh noes!
<RobertStuffers> do you know hoe to read chines ?
<Xero> Compiz is spyware!!! OH NOES!!!!!
<RobertStuffers> i dont
<RobertStuffers> samething with source code
<usser> Xero: whats your video card?
<nosrednaekim> RobertStuffers: sure I can read source code, and so can THOUSANDS of people like me.
<Xero> NVidia Geforce4 MX4000 128MB, usser
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: well then
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: its up to you
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: either you can use a program thats guaranteed to have spyware on windows
<usser> Xero: tnx )
<RobertStuffers> i could read it too but couldnt understand it
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: or you can take the risk on linux
<RobertStuffers> at least windows has good antivirus
<Xero> At least windows has good viruses.
<RobertStuffers> hiding the problem dosent make it go away
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: then use windows
<Xero> Hiding your face doesn't make it go away, either.
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: I don't see what this discussion is about
<Xero> hydrogen, neither do i.
<hydrogen> Xero: your comments stopped being useful a hell of a long time ago
<RobertStuffers> so you are geting personal on this are you Xero?
<Xero> RobertStuffers, I was actually just joking, there.
<erichj> we need an #ubuntu-flamewars channel
<IndyGunFreak> but you don't make much sense
<RobertStuffers> beware a could send you spyware
<RobertStuffers> :D
<RobertStuffers> just has a joke
<IndyGunFreak> erichj: lol, i have a feeling that channel woul have to be unfiltered and unmoderated... cuz it would get ugly
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: what are you looking for here?
<Xero> Go ahead. I'll just rm it.
<erichj> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> anybody know why gparted won't work w/ gutsy?
<RobertStuffers> im not looking for anthing anymore
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: okay, then why are you still here?
<erichj> beta software....probably being worked on right now
<Xero> RobertStuffers, can you do this? Also, I've looked at Compiz source code and it's clean.
<Xero> http://flickr.com/xero2007
<RobertStuffers> im here because i like it here
<RobertStuffers> theres lots of chating going on
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: okay, then try to keep the conversation on topic
<hydrogen> Xero: you too
<Xero> hydrogen, okay.
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know wher eyou can download hte gparted source code and compile it.. see if maybe its the version in the repos causing trouble.
<Xero> gparted.org, I think.
<IndyGunFreak> ya, i found it, they kinda hide the tarballs.
<RobertStuffers> i was really trying to get some live distro wuth some good antivrus to scan my windows with out it trying to conceal spywaer on system restore an stuff
<h1st0> RobertStuffers: knoppix
<h1st0> RobertStuffers: or ubuntu just use clamav
<IndyGunFreak> yup, knoppix is what i was gonna suggest to.
<RobertStuffers> knoppis has clamav ?
<hydrogen> not sure about that
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i think so
<erichj> i thinks hirens boot cd is better
<RobertStuffers> and ntfs write support
<Xero> knoppix makes sure the spyware (if there actually was any) isn't running, so you can rm -rf its directory
<nomasteryoda> erichj, EVIL
<erichj> haha
<nomasteryoda> please done recommend such illegal software in ubuntu channels
<nomasteryoda> don't
<Xero> hirens is illegal?
<RobertStuffers> hirens ?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Xero> What does it do?
<h1st0> illegal?
<nomasteryoda> it is
<erichj> it's not illegal if you have licenses for the software
<h1st0> What kind of stuff are you smoking
<nomasteryoda> but the licenses for the software on that disk are illegal
<RobertStuffers> whats hirens ?
<hydrogen> it appears that knoppix does have clamav
<nomasteryoda> because they are licensed to someone else...
<h1st0> hydrogen: just use ubuntu and install it.
<RobertStuffers> sound like just the thing i need
<hydrogen> h1st0: can you install stuff on the livecd?
<Xero> chroot to your install.
<h1st0> RobertStuffers: there are plenty of apps availible.  There are system recovery cds etc...  I just use a usb stick with clam and ad aware etc... on it.
<h1st0> hydrogen: yes
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> didn't know that
<hydrogen> does it just use a ramdisk?
<erichj> the caveman show premiered tonight
<IndyGunFreak> hydrogen: yeah, i install stuff on live CD all the time... but i don't usually install it to my hard drive, i just install it(simple things), then when youu restart, its gone.
<h1st0> hydrogen: yeap
<IndyGunFreak> helps when there's a program on the live cd  you need for some reason...
<RobertStuffers> im going with hirens
<erichj> booo
<RobertStuffers> it dosent have trad markes spyware in ti by anychance ?
<hydrogen> it might
<erichj> loaded with it
<erichj> it also installed microsoft bob
<bazhang> and clippy
<erichj> and that stupid dog
<Xero> I think thats Rover.
<jmg_> my name is mike
<jmg_> his name is BOB.
<Xero> Sleepytime
<jmg_> in the darkness of the future past the magician longs to see
<jmg_> one chants out between two worlds: fire, walk with me
<erichj> he does this cute thing where he grabs the hard drive icons and drags them to the recycle bin
<RobertStuffers> and that stupid einstain
<hydrogen> topic..
<erichj> this channel has a topic?
<usser> hydrogen: u efforts are doomed to drown in the deep blue abyss of offtopic
<hydrogen> usser: thats not all that likely
<IndyGunFreak> well, compiling gparted didn't fix the gparted issue in gutsy
<bazhang> the warning at the top of the chat page says 'don't use on production machines', I've found this beta to way more stable than Feisty. Is there anything left to fix?
<usser> hydrogen: no im just kidding, are u an op though? )
<RobertStuffers> ho my gosh my gutsy is looking so damn fine
<usser> bazhang: well my bootsplash screen is distorted with a pretty standard res 1024x768
<usser> bazhang: kdmtheme doesnt work properly
<RobertStuffers> usser: thats just a thought out bug to make you have somthing to fix
<bazhang> usser: right, and I get some weirdness on shutdown, but apart from that, it has been rock solid stable for all of two plus days.
<usser> bazhang: mm what else firestarted crashes from time to time for no reason
<RobertStuffers> usser: linux dosent really need firewalls
<usser> RobertStuffers: ahah
<bazhang> firestarter? the firewall, or firecrash, the browser?
<RobertStuffers> thats no sptware virus for linux you know ?!
<hydrogen> firecrash I'd asusme
<usser> RobertStuffers: pfft im not digging through the piles of iptables nonsense
<IndyGunFreak> RobertStuffers: i tend to disagree with that, i believe everyone with an always on connection,s hould have a hardware firewall, and flush any software firewalls, which is what i do.
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: stop while you're ahead.
<usser> bazhang: firestarter the firewall
<bazhang> usser: thanks!
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: you are obviously not technically savvy enough to keep this discussion correct
<usser> also i hate how in kubuntu theres this dolphin manager instead of konqueror
<RobertStuffers> ?
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: you are confusing a firewall and antivirus
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: thats not a good place to start when you begin to preach
<RobertStuffers> im just passing on some information some linux users from this IRC network passed onto me
<usser> does anyone use kubuntu?
<bazhang> usser: I tend to disagree there; I think dolphin is a huge improvement over Konqueror as a file browser.
<usser> gutsy?
<usser> bazhang: mmm ok how do i do tabs in dolphin, could not find it
<bazhang> usser: I'm using Kubuntu gutsy right now.
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: you are passing it on after not understanding it fully
<bazhang> usser: let me look...
<RobertStuffers> knoppix dosent even has firewall
<RobertStuffers> ;S
<h1st0> Why would you need firewall on a live cd?
<hydrogen> you really arn't that good at trolling..
<hydrogen> I have to say
<usser> bazhang: i hate how dolphin doesnt want to remember that i love address bar and keeps hiding it on every reload
<RobertStuffers> i guess thats why some just recommended it to me just now
<Hobbsee> usser: you chan change that
<RobertStuffers> hydrogen: im just trying not to shouin you out of the 1st place under that category
<usser> Hobbsee: oh i can?
<bazhang> usser: I'm sorry; I'm using compiz and not sure how to get tabs going--not apparent in the preferences..
<Hobbsee> usser: i managed to, so yes
<Hobbsee> usser: it's in the preferenes stuff
<usser> Hobbsee: right got it, its just that the minute i saw dolphin and could find the tab settings i switched back to konq
<usser> Hobbsee: alright is there tabs to?
<bazhang> usser: by tabs, do you mean split view? that I can do.
<RobertStuffers> dont you just love it how windows firewall says its blocking something from connecting to the internet and lets it connect all the same ?!
<extra> Hi, the graphics applet won't do my intel.. I choose intel, click test, and it reverts to vesa
<usser> bazhang: no tabs like in firefox or opera or konqueror
<extra> any help?
<bazhang> usser: you want to use it as a web browser?
<hydrogen> RobertStuffers: that still isn't on topic..
<Hobbsee> usser: there's a split screen view
<usser> bazhang: no, file manager im just used to tabs
<Hobbsee> usser: which only works for 2, i know :(
<RobertStuffers> theres no microdoft channel on this network !
<usser> Hobbsee: see
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: yes there is.  ##windows.
<usser> Hobbsee: i usually have minimum 5 open
<RobertStuffers> OMG !
<Hobbsee> usser: konq is still there.
<RobertStuffers> what happend to #windows ?
<Hobbsee> it got forwarded.  and that's still offtopic
<usser> Hobbsee: its not default though ) and i could not find the setting for making it so
<usser> is dolphin kde invention or just gutsy specific?
<Hobbsee> usser: true.  might look at making that the default behaviour, actually
<RobertStuffers> Hobbsee: could you please explain me this "forwarding politics" ?
<Hobbsee> usser: it's a kde invention - kde4 uses it.
<hydrogen> dolphin is a kde app that started off in kde3 but really became big in kde4
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: channel forwards?  forwards from one channel to another.
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: please ask in #freenode
<hydrogen> gutsy uses the kde3 version as default to get users ready for dolphin in later releases
<hydrogen> I believe
<Zoiks> have they fixed the 1680 x 1050 resolution problem yet?
<Hobbsee> yup
<RobertStuffers> why theres no one chating on #freenode ?
<hydrogen> they must recognize your nick
<hydrogen> i mean
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<usser> hydrogen: oh so its bound to change where do i send complaints? ))) jk
<IndyGunFreak> its a conspiracy, they all have you on ignore.. i'm there now and its quite lively
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: because timezones exist.
<nomasteryoda> RobertStuffers, cause they're all on #ubuntu ... hehe
<nomasteryoda> not on the net
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> jk
<RobertStuffers> is it true that you cant use oficial nvidas drivers with ubuntu ?
<usser> omg is he a bot or what?
<nomasteryoda> RobertStuffers, if it exists, you can
<nomasteryoda> takes work
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobertStuffers> but its 2th party
<RobertStuffers> its not open source !
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: well, duh.
<hydrogen> Hobbsee: its a brickwall cause
<Zoiks> 2 questions about gutsy
<usser> shoot
<IndyGunFreak> BANG!
<hydrogen> Hobbsee: read the buffer if you want some history
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: that wont stop you - but it would be pointless to write bugs about it to the ubuntu people.
<usser> DEAD
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<nomasteryoda> think its time he takes a ride down the bittube?
<usser> hehe
<Zoiks> 1. how hard is it to run a vpc with windows on it? and what sort of performance penalty is there?
<nomasteryoda> router-rooter... internet & tube service
<Zoiks> 2. i have an nvidia card but cant set 1680 x 1050 as my res... when will they fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Zoiks: it ran awful for me... i only need XP for my GPS device, and i found it either to just have a 15gig xP partition, and when i have to deal with my GPS, i boot it.
<RobertStuffers> im really afraid to use linux now that they figured out how to write to ntfs !
<nosrednaekim> Zoiks: VPC?
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: dude...offtopic
<nosrednaekim> Zoiks: you mean a virtual machine?
<IndyGunFreak> nosrednaekim: i tok that to mean virtual machine.
<Zoiks> yeah
<frostburn> IndyGunFreak, can you use a vm instead of a separate partition
<Zoiks> sorry nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Zoiks: how much RAM do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* hydrogen works on his spider solitaire streak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@a213-22-5-40.cpe.netcabo.pt!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by Hobbsee
<IndyGunFreak> frostburn: that was what i tried, i figured thats what he was asking about.
<nomasteryoda> good
<usser> Zoiks: running vmware on amd64 this very moment not very hard
<nomasteryoda> riddance
<Zoiks> 1.5gb nosrednaekim
<usser> Zoiks: that should be enough for xp
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Zoiks> i have an opteron 165
<IndyGunFreak> usser: it wasn'[t hard to setup, just performance was awful
<Zoiks> but run i386 linux because of compatability issues of x64 linux
<nosrednaekim> Zoiks: yeah... give XP 512 and you should be good.
<usser> Xero: that docker on your pictures is it 3d?
<IndyGunFreak> Zoiks: same here, i tried it with feisty and XP in VM, and it was horrible.
<usser> Xero: what is it like kibadock?
<nosrednaekim> Zoiks: performace difference is not that bad,
<usser> Zoiks: well not really the only thing i found not working is the latest java
<frostburn> windows flp is good for vms as well, no cruft
<Zoiks> i guess its just a give it a go and see situation
<usser> Zoiks: i have 1.4 which works pretty well
<IndyGunFreak> nosrednaekim: i gave XP 512, even 712, and it was bad for me, his mileage will vary of course, but it was bad enough i just decided to start dual booting again
<nosrednaekim> IndyGunFreak: whats your processor?
<nosrednaekim> here on a Turion X2 it was close to equal
<Zoiks> usser: so things have really come along since edgy in the way of amd64 support?
<IndyGunFreak> 2.4ghz AMD, 1gig of ram, 512mb Video card
<hydrogen> I gave xp in virtualbox a gig of memory
<nosrednaekim> hmmm
<hydrogen> and it tends to work
<hydrogen> but its greedy like that
<hydrogen> :/
<IndyGunFreak> hydrogen: well, i considered that, but i was pretty disappointed with it, and finally said screw it, and reinstalled Windows to a 15-20gig partition
<erichj> is crossfire support coming to linux now that amd is open sourcing everything?
<nosrednaekim> erichj: not sure.
<Zoiks> oh heres a question: if I am running a softraid in ubuntu, and then run a vm of windows
<Zoiks> will windows show the raid?
<IndyGunFreak> i did run a few Linux OS's in VM though, and all but mandriva seemed to run fine... MintLinux, PcLinuxOS, OpenSuse, and Slack
<hydrogen> IndyGunFreak: because most of what I need windows for is playing online streams//viewing websites that only work in internet explorer, I never want to reboot just to do it
<IndyGunFreak> hydrogen: yeah, i can understand that./
<mikubuntu> anyone yet have a fix for tis double screen, two cursors, all messed up rendering problem ???
<erichj> Zoiks, that is hit or miss. like in vmware i dont have network access but in vbox i do
<IndyGunFreak> double screen?... are you running dual monitors?
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: does ie4linux work?
<usser> Zoiks: yea pretty much, i mean i still have to run 32bit flash via nspluginwrapper and 32bit google earth, but theres a great tool for getting missing 32bit dependency libs getlibs
<hydrogen> nosrednaekim: no idea :)
<usser> Zoiks: which u just point to 32bit executable and it fetches all that is neccessary for it to run
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: I'd try it..
<Zoiks> erichj: so there are multiple virtulisation tools i can use?
<mikubuntu> IndyGunFreak: no, but my screen is split up something awful... is it possible to place a screenshot in the pastebin to show you?
<hydrogen> nosrednaekim: theres still all of the embedded windows media streams
<erichj> Zoiks, absolutely
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: ah... true
<bazhang> zoiks: you should try virtualbox
<Zoiks> usser: might give amd64 a go again in 8.04
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu, You could use flickr or imageshack
<IndyGunFreak> mikubuntu: i don't think you can pastebi a jpg.. maybe put it on imageshak or photobucket.
<usser> Zoiks: )
<erichj> Zoiks, vbox is the best choice in my experience. others in here might have a different opinion though
<Zoiks> ok, ill give them a go when I get gutsy installed, just on the live cd atm
<mikubuntu> hmmmm... let me check out flicker then
<Zoiks> the other question was about 1680x1050 res with nvidia card
<Zoiks> i couldnt set it when i installed gutsy
<Zoiks> have they fixed/are they fixing that?
<frostburn> Zoiks, me too
<Jordan_U> Zoiks, Did you use restricted manager to install the nvidia drivers?
<frostburn> yes
<erichj> add it to xorg
<Zoiks> yeah i did
<Zoiks> tried that too erichj
<frostburn> i did add it, but most users wont know what to do
<erichj> hmmm
<frostburn> Zoiks, remove the virtual desktop line
<Zoiks> just did not like it at all
<Jordan_U> Zoiks, And you tried System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics?
<Zoiks> yes Jordan_U
<Zoiks> ok... im just formatting drives now because I bought 2x500gb drives
<Zoiks> so when I install gutsy again ill give it another go
<erichj> just remember, this is a beta. final will be a bit more polished
<Zoiks> how much harder is it to install ubuntu via the alternate cd?
<Zoiks> erichj: yeah i know :)
<erichj> so expect issues and don't let them deter you
<Jordan_U> Zoiks, Not much harder, just uglier :)
<erichj> i've never had the need for the alt cd install so i wouldn't know
<Zoiks> ok, I just need it to get this softraid going
<erichj> probably like installing redhat back in the day
<m1ke> Does anyone know how to set up xbox 360 controller in gutsy?
<frostburn> Zoiks, out of curiosity, why use a softraid?
<erichj> holy crap! the sd card reader on my laptop works on gutsy.
<erichj> talk about making my day
<usser> erichj: ))
<usser> overall gutsy is a big step forward
<usser> imho
<erichj> i have to agree there
<bazhang> gutsy recognizes all the buttons on my laptop. incredible.
<erichj> my crappy built in webcam works now as well. been waiting since dapper for that
<Zoiks> frostburn: because fakeraid support in linux is next to nil and i dont have the money to afford a proper raid card
<frostburn> Zoiks, but i mean with 2 hard drives you wont get parity, and you wont get any speed increase
<erichj> Zoiks, http://freecycle.org i get so much free hardware from the list for my area it's not even funny. you should look into it. you never know what you might be able to find
<jmg_> you get a mirror
<frostburn> erichj, oooooh....
<macogw> my school says my linux lappy was compromised and is on a botnet and i therefore cannot have internets
<extra> anyone else thing gaim/pidgin sucks?
<macogw> on windows, yes
<macogw> it cant do google talk (always has errors when trying to connect)
<frostburn> extra, did you install the extra plugins?
<bazhang> macogw: surely they jest
<frostburn> macogw, what errors, it's worked flawlessly since day1
<extra> I press the up arrow and it doesn't show line history!
<frostburn> oh for irc it sucks
<extra> frostburn: nah, good?
<frostburn> extra, yeah, and you could always write one if something is missing=] 
<frostburn> extra, pidgin-encryption and pidgin-plugin-pack adds a ton of functionality
<Zoiks> frostburn: im using it for irc on the live cd :D
<macogw> bazhang: they say i'm on a botnet
<erichj> extra, like otr messaging
<Zoiks> frostburn: if i get raid 1 at least ill have my data a bit more safer until I figure out how to set up a raid5
<bazhang> macogw: on Linux? No XP partition?
<erichj> i will say the one nice thing about gutsy is the codec installer for movie player
<bazhang> and for music, flash/gnash
<mikubuntu> IndyGunFreak: i don't see the same defects on the screenshots as i do on the screen ...http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/?saved=1
<erichj> this just might kill the need for newbies to try automatix2
<frostburn> erichj, except for dvd playback
<macogw> frostburn: windows server error 10600 or something like that
<macogw> every windows computer ive tried it on, it does that
<macogw> bazhang: i told them its linux.  they asked what version. i said ubuntu development and that its as up to date as can be.  they asked when i updated. i said last night.
<macogw> bazhang: bah!!!! xp was never booted on this computer by me (gateway must've at some point before i formatted the drive, i suppose)
<erichj> frostburn, true. i did say might.
<bazhang> macogw: they must be out of their minds!
<macogw> yeah
<macogw> one of my friends used to work for them
<usser> what i really would like to get is a pegasos2 with amiga/morphOS
<macogw> he says i mustve managed to set of the IDS
<bazhang> unreal.
<databuddy> tournament.
<extra> erichj: I never understood otr messaging
<databuddy> extra its not about actually being off the record
<databuddy> it encrypts what you type in and push enter to
<databuddy> then it sends to someone
<erichj> extra, it's called plausible deniablity
<databuddy> but you have to exchange keys and confirm them
<extra> how can you plausably deny it?
<frostburn> otr?
<riotkittie> ls
<riotkittie> oops
<databuddy> i wouldnt say otr builds plausible denyability
<databuddy> just a layer of making it harder to mitm
<extra> I heard otr was about plausible deniability elsewhere.
<extra> like, you can claim it didn't come from you, somehow
<extra> hence "off the record"
<frostburn> check out the pidgin encryption, it sounds almost the same thing
<erichj> otr prevents forging of messages
<frostburn> except it's client-client
<frostburn> so does this, as long as you dont accept other keys
<erichj> otr keys expire, so accepting won't compromise previous message sessions
<extra> erichj: so you make new keys for each message? or each session?
<frostburn> erichj, oo there's an otr plugin for pidgin
<erichj> per message
<erichj> this is what i was looking for. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-Record_Messaging
<erichj> yeah, i'm right it's per message
<extra> hmm. I can see how Bob can't read the message, but everyone still sees the message came from Alice to Bob to Charlie, so I don't see where the plausible denial comes from...
* extra reads linke
<extra> link
<extra> ok, so charlie knows it's alice, but alice can always lie and say that charlie is making it up
<extra> which is even more the case if one could anonymously drop an otr message at someones front door and run away.  Only charlie could open the package, but after that, anyone can forge alice's message.. or something
<erichj> well it could be forged assuming it's using alices key though
<extra> FTA: "and after a conversation is complete, anyone is able to forge a message to appear to have come from one of the participants in the conversation,"
<extra> I think they mean message, but maybe not
<erichj> no they are talking about logs at that point
<erichj> otr is encrypted and only displayed in plain text during the session. i think clients even prevent you from exporting otr messages. though i am not sure
<extra> right.. it's an after-the-fact plausible deniability kind of thing
<erichj> yeah, there is no denying something if the person is watching it in real time. but this prevents a record of the conversation. making it nearly impossible to prove that it took place
<erichj> no evidence no crime
<extra> well, they mean it in the same sense that one can plausibly deny that we actually had this conversation... with a gpg encrypted conversation, each of our messages would be publicly signed by ourselves, and there's no denying it, where-as with OTR, you have the deniability of this conversation, with the benefit of one-time authentication
<extra> er, one-time encryption, to keep the servers out of the convo
<extra> anyway, why won't gutsy let me use my intel 965 graphics chip?
<Jordan_U> extra, In what way will it not let you use it?
<macogw> extra: 3D was disabled in them because um...something about AIGLX, Xv, incompatibility between those 2 and the driver....so no Compiz-Fusion
<macogw> you should have just fine 2D though
<extra> Jordan_U: well, after I upgraded, gutsy reverted to vesa.. now, when I go into graphics applet, I try to set the driver to i810, click test, screen flickers, green lines show up on the top of the screen, then it flickers back, then the applet's driver change is gone and it's back to vesa.
<macogw> extra: that card cant use i810 anyway
<databuddy> extra gma x3100 ?
<extra> macogw: compiz is disabled, but I should still be able to use the driver right? for 3d games
<macogw> it's supposed to use xserver-xorg-video-intel
<macogw> no
<databuddy> extra i have intel driver working great
<macogw> 3D is disabled completely
<Jordan_U> extra, Try the "intel" driver
<extra> Which intel? I have the 965.. dell 1420n
<Jordan_U> extra, That is the name of the driver
<macogw> there's a driver that's called intel
<Jordan_U> "intel"
<macogw> and one called i810
<macogw> 810 is only for the old cards
<macogw> i965 needs the intel driver
<extra> I tried 965 in the graphics applet and got the same thing.. flicker, greep lines at top, flicker back.. back on vesa driver automatically
<extra> green
<macogw> what is this graphics applet you're talking about?
<Jordan_U> extra, Again, please try the driver which is named "intel"
<macogw> nevermind found it
<Jordan_U> macogw, I think he is referring to System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<macogw> it's in the control center
<macogw> i didnt see that...
<macogw> ok im blind
<macogw> im gonna try the intel driver too
<crweb> could someone please explain to me why default gutsy install generates a new mac address for my network card every reboot?
<macogw> 810's being buggy for me on gutsy
<crweb> have users just gone so dumb they can't set their own mac address to match the hardware now?
<extra> crap.. says I need to restart X to take effect
<macogw> of course
<macogw> how else would it do that?
<macogw> the drivers load when X starts
<macogw> brb
<extra> crap.. back in a brb... well, there's a test button.. (mines grayed out now)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. does the fancy compiz eye candy work with twinview?
<extra> now my resolution is at 640 by 480
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, I don't think so, last I tried ( albeit a long time ago ) you can't have twinview and DRI
<Jordan_U> extra, Can you change it with System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics ?
<extra> yea, kinda
<extra> ok, lets try this
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i had some other issues with twinview when i messed with it last week.. I also noticed that no eyecandy issue. :)
<Dr_willis> Your logic makes sence however.
<macogw> ok then
<jmg_> unlike your english
<Dr_willis> my other issues were twinview putting GDM on the wrong monitor. heh.
<macogw> i dont see any change really
<macogw> 3D seems a bit snappier
<macogw> but my dimming is still busted with this driver
<extra> hi
<extra> who was helping me?
<macogw> i was...kinda
<macogw> you take quite a while to restart X
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, I don't know why you can't use DRI with twinview though ( if indeed you can't ), I see no reason why multiple screens and DRI would be mutually exclusive
<macogw> ive already restarted X, adjusted resolution, and restarted X again
* extra hands a giant chocolate chip cookie to Jordan_U, macogw, and whoever else helped me
<macogw> im gonna go see if my bug was reported yet
<macogw> anyone here have i945?
* extra takes a little bit of the cookie back for being a wise-guy about it
<extra> (from macogw)
* Jordan_U eats his cookie
<macogw> hehe
<Dr_willis> Hmm   System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics    dosent even show the 2nd monitor.
<Dr_willis>  nvidia-settings shows it.
<Lynoure> Does anyone have bug #134476 without using fglrx, except me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134476 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Tribe 5: suspend hangs laptop" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134476
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, Which configured the xorg.conf initially?
<Dr_willis> the xorg.conf i have. is the default + what changes restricted-manager did (just changed driver to nvidia)
<MrDigital1> Evening everybody.  I'm just gonna throw this out there and I'll admit I haven't searched forums yet... I have a Dell Precision 470 with the integrated Intel 1GB adapter and since doing a clean install of gutsy beta I get long delays quite often when I try to browse internet, or even connecting with Pidgin.  I had no such problems with Feisty and was wondering before I started hunting if somebody here already has seen this or
<Dr_willis> Woa.. enavbled twinview. and dident have to restart the X server.. how they do that!
<Dr_willis> :)
<NeoThermic> Is there going to be a major set of changes between now and the 15th? :)
<h1st0> not really
<h1st0> Its feature freaze so you aren't going to see package versions change other than security and bug fixes.
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  well twinview I thinkis workign with the compiz stuff.. however right now if i maxize a window - it fills both monitors.
<Dr_willis> Thats not now it used to work for me.
<NeoThermic> h1st0: I'm just pondering if I should nab the ISO now or in 15 days time
<h1st0> NeoThermic: either way it doesn't matter if you nab the iso now and update it will be the same thing.
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, So Compiz does work with twinview ? ( if not entirely properly :)
<NeoThermic> h1st0: sounds like a plan
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  I think its working. :)
<NeoThermic> lets fire up wget while I'm in windows :)
<Dr_willis> let me restart the X server just to be sure its not some goofup from changing stuff on the fly
<Dr_willis> brb.,
<joules> so i am relatively pleased with the latest gutsy release but compiz is a little messed up.. and i really dont know which manager to use anyone has a default that has most of everything
<jscinoz> What is the max safe temperature for a laptop nvidia GPU
<h1st0> NeoThermic: I'm dl'ng now to install to a virtualbox
<RAOF> jscinoz: 120 C
<NeoThermic> 1.6MB/s. Slow :P
<jscinoz> RAOF, so 70C idle is fine?
<RAOF> This is a number I've picked out at random :)
<frostburn> idle should be 35-45
<NeoThermic> it'll take 7 mins at that speed! I want it NOW! </tantrum>
<usser> joules: what do u mean like a compiz setup utility?
<jscinoz> RAOF, i get 70C idle, and 85-100C load
<jscinoz> frostburn, in a laptop though?
<frostburn> jscinoz, yes
<jscinoz> well shit...
<RAOF> jscinoz: If you're concerned, see you laptop manufacturer.
<macogw> my bug: bug #148389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148389 in ubuntu "Intel graphics turn black (kind of) (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148389
<jscinoz> i will
<jscinoz> who has dells number :P
<NeoThermic> 1-800-DELL?
<RAOF> jscinoz: Unless you've done anything crazy like overclock it, it's *entirely* their problem.
<usser> hehe
<joules> usser: well if you go to synaptic there are tons of packages for compiz.. and add ons and all that .. im trying to find a right fitting one cause most of them have something but not everything
<jscinoz> its not overclocked
<jscinoz> RAOF, but i know that some other distros have problems with ACPI on certain laptops, and dont run the GPU fan
<joules> plus as of now i am supposed to have 4 compiz workspaces and only have 1 even tho compiz says 4
<RAOF> jscinoz: Also, 70C on idle shouldn't hurt it.  nvidia-settings default "warn me" level is... 130C, I think.
<gunny> joules: compiz config settings - advanced desktop effect settings
<jscinoz> RAOF, also sensors-applet reports my fans running at 20k+ RPM >_<
<RAOF> jscinoz: :)
<riotkittie> uhm. stupid question time. <semi-hides>
<jscinoz> fans at 20k+ shouldnt be happening, i think it would have spun itself a hole out of my laptop at that speed >_<
<jscinoz> therfore, the i8k module lies
<NeoThermic> macogw: I might be able to replicate that bug later on today
<Dr_willis> Well... it dose seem that compiz does work with twinview.
<Dr_willis> of course for some reason now. gnome is putting the panels on the wrong monitor by default.. and new windows appear on the wrong monitor by default also.
<NeoThermic> my laptop has an I965 chipset
<jscinoz> Compiz works awesomely with 100.14.19 driver
<jmg_> Dr_willis: it will work with twinview but not xinerama
<jscinoz> i now run compiz all the time
<usser> joules: well i have compiz-fusion-plugins extra, main, compiz-plugins, compiz-gnome, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_willis> jmg_,  ahh. Ok.
<usser> joules: thats pretty much basic setup well + all the needed dep libs
<jscinoz> RAOF, the graphics on my screen getting scrambled and my laptop hanging... is that a symptom of overheating?
<usser> joules: ccsm brings up the setup utility
<joules> usser: yeah ive been toying around with them but.. eh let me give that combination of things a try
<jscinoz> i wish i could have firefox + thunderbird + sunbird+ kompozer in one app, 2007 mozilla suite :P
<usser> jscinoz: i hate bloats
<RAOF> jscinoz: Could be.
<usser> jscinoz: what is the point of this
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz: some changes in the way the code works may make that sort of thing possible again easily
<tonyyarusso> I think
<jscinoz> RAOF, i'll ring dell then and yell at em :P
<jscinoz> usser, not sure really :P still would be awesome
<jscinoz> also guys
<usser> jscinoz: u have nice 4 apps which u launch as needed and suite bleh 200megs bloatware that idles most of the time
<jscinoz> firefox takes 800MB ram :P
<jscinoz> 300 tabs ftw
<jscinoz> 4gb ram = even better
<usser> jscinoz: jesus
<CountX> OMG
<jmg_> jscinoz: masochist!
<jscinoz> :P
<hydrogen> opera is much better with huge amounts of tabs
<hydrogen> I have to say
<NeoThermic> 4GB RAM is wasted if you're using a 32bit OS
<jscinoz> Is there any way to get a 32bit ubuntu to recognise more than 3.5GB of ram
<jscinoz> i know
<usser> jscinoz: 300 tabs is there actually a space for dispaying web pages?
<jscinoz> but 4gb is the default option on this laptop :P
<NeoThermic> no, it's due to the memory mapping
<NeoThermic> so you wont' see more than about 3.5GB
<jscinoz> yes, i have 2+gb left
<jscinoz> aww darn
<tonyyarusso> NeoThermic: doesn't have to be - there are ways around it.  planet.ubuntu.com just had an entry about that.
<NeoThermic> tonyyarusso: really? I'm surprised. I expected the only way around it to be use a freaking 64bit build like you should ;)
<jscinoz> firefox + songbird + thunderbird + eclipse + azureus + kompozer + xchat + pidgin + compiz-fusion = 963MB of ram, still 2+gb left
<tonyyarusso> NeoThermic: I don't recall how they did it, but I think it was just a BIOS setting of some sort.
<jmg_> songbird?
<jscinoz> Tonyyarusso, would you have a link to that articl
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz: a sec
<jscinoz> jmg_, songbird is a media player based on the mozilla framework
<jmg_> ok
<jscinoz> theres a deb at www.getdeb.net if you want it
<CountX> jscinoz: Zbrush3 50mill poly organic mesh, 4gb ram
<NeoThermic> tonyyarusso: ahh, well, if you did a static mapping of hardware IRQs then you might be able to mitigate it away from the RAM, but that'd be hellishly unstable if you did it wrong.
<MrDigital1> I'm not sure what's wrong with my PC at work.  I only get 3.2GB and I'm running 64bit.  I'm thinking it's my Mobo though and not my OS... no bios updates address that either. :/
<jscinoz> saywhat, countx?
<puma> how to play p2p net TV?
<CountX> jscinoz: im toping your ram consumption
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> never used Zbrush
<NeoThermic> CountX: I read that as "I'm in your ramz toping them"
<jscinoz> lawl
<hydrogen> songbird is a horrible concept
<CountX> jscinoz: 50 million polygon mesh=4gb full
<hydrogen> I have to say
<NeoThermic> and imagined a cat sitting on some sticks of RAM. Dam you internet!
<jscinoz> I love songbird
<usser> MrDigital1: are u sure its 64 bit do uname -m
<hydrogen> "lets take a huge bloated unoptimized web framework and build a huge bloated unoptimized music player on top of it"
<jscinoz> Hydrogen, songbird's only using 30mb of ram for me
<NeoThermic> CountX: also, 50m? what on earth are you doing chucking that about? :P
<MrDigital1> usser: I'm 100% sure, but I'm at home not at work.
<usser> hydrogen: thats mozilla's motto
<CountX> NeoThermic: work
<NeoThermic> yes, but 50m? ever heard of reduction? :)
* usser take something huge and build something huge on top of it
<jscinoz> what is zbrush?
<CountX> NeoThermic: well yeah but how are you supposed to make a normal map with a low poly model?
<NeoThermic> even my most detailed stuff tops out at about 119k
<erichj> sunbird sucks too
<CountX> NeoThermic: characters?
<jscinoz> I found that lightning extension for thunderbird is nice, integrates sunbird in thunderbird
<NeoThermic> CountX: the shuttle launch facility
<CountX> ive done 1m+ weps
<jmg_> NeoThermic: oh hai, i upgraded your ram
<jscinoz> pity Lighting caused thunderbird to segfault on startup >_<
<NeoThermic> jmg_: ZOMG! :)
<CountX> NeoThermic: why would you do that in ZB?
<NeoThermic> CountX: lightwave. :)
<jscinoz> man i really need to nuke my vista partition, wasting 60gb
<NeoThermic> http://www.neothermic.com/testing/NightSetup.png / http://www.neothermic.com/testing/shuttleabove.jpg
<CountX> NeoThermic: eww
<NeoThermic> I did that when I was bored. :P
<CountX> jscinoz: you have vista?
<puma> who knows to play p2p net TV?
<jscinoz> Countx, acme with the laptop >_<
<CountX> jscinoz: you bought it????, isnt it like 300$??
<jscinoz> nah came with it
<CountX> oh...
<NeoThermic> jscinoz: From orbit. It's the only way to be sure!
<jscinoz> havn't gotten around to nuking it yet
<CountX> my computer came with 3ds max 9 64bit
<jscinoz> What is this Zbrush program you're talking about?
<CountX> !zbrush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zbrush - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> 3d rendering thing?
<CountX> poo
<NeoThermic> CountX: Nice. I'm using Lightwave 7.5 because I'm a poor student and the uni won't give me a licence for it :P
<macogw> ah joules is gone
<NeoThermic> (it being the latest 9.5 build)
<macogw> i had an answer for him
<jscinoz> NeoThermic, get the bittorrent edition :P
<CountX> NeoThermic: work pays for everything
<macogw> my interwebs were lost
<NeoThermic> jscinoz: I'm too honest. Hell, I've had legit versions of photoshop since 7. :P
<jscinoz> Adobe CS3 Master Suite - BitTorrent Edition!
<CountX> dont uni's cap bittorrent, or ratehr , try to cap bt?
<jscinoz> SSH ftw :P
<NeoThermic> I'm not on my uni network :D
<CountX> ah
<jscinoz> use it to get around proxy at school
<hydrogen> student editions++
<erichj> i heard microsoft is so desperate to get people to use vista that they signed a deal with general mills to include an oem cd in every box of trix
<jscinoz> SSH tunnel = bittorrent ftw
<NeoThermic> I'm at my flat, where my internet is 24Mb :D
<CountX> 3ds max 9 is 3000$
<jscinoz> rofl erichj
<hydrogen> 2100 less for the student edition of vectorworks than the full edition
<hydrogen> better believe i'm a student!
<mikubuntu> http://flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/?saved=1 please see 'image 116' to see the problem i'm having with double panels and cursors showing on my screen... i had to take a pic with my phone to illustrate, because when i take a screenshot on the computer, it looks normal, but note the problem now in this image.  anyone else having this problem???
<jscinoz> IMO any company that charges 1000+ for software deserves to have it stolen
<hydrogen> jscinoz: I disagree
<jscinoz> apparently you can get MS office ultimate for $70 if you are a student
<jscinoz> but OOO > MS office anyday
<jscinoz> brb phone ringing
<CountX> well when people pay for your software, i dont give a flying F@!#
<CountX> jscinoz: agreed
<erichj> i still prefer ms office over oo.org
<hydrogen> jscinoz: if you are using this software professionally.. and making a profit off of it, a thousand dollars isn't that much for something that will give you a lot of aid
<CountX> erichj: somehting is wrong with you
<hydrogen> OOo still has a good ways to go
<hydrogen> before it can replace MSOffice everywhere
<CountX> i like it
<macogw> erichj: it doesnt handle layout too great....the frames thing on OOo is definitely better
<CountX> i dont work in an office or anything so it suits me
<hydrogen> I've never had luck with oospread
<CountX> i dont have to give presentations and shit like that
<macogw> OOo needs to allow finer-tuning of placement though...not sure how MS Office does on that anyway though
<hydrogen> it tends to do all sorts of things unpredictably
<MrDigital1> mikubuntu: that's messed up.  Have you tried turning off desktop effects?
<erichj> CountX, i paid like $300 a few years ago because i needed it for work. after paying that much i am not ready to abandon it while it is still useful
<macogw> hydrogen: maybe because you're using the wrong command?  it's oocalc
<hydrogen> macogw: I havn't used it in a while
<hydrogen> macogw: you knew what I emant
<jscinoz> We need FOSS to take over all software
<hydrogen> macogw: so semantics are pretty useless
<hydrogen> I was thinking of kspread
<CountX> free open source software?
<hydrogen> jscinoz: theres a lot to happen before that does
<mikubuntu> MrDigital1: desktop effects NOT ON .. :(
<hydrogen> There is still no open source CAD program worth looking at
<CountX> hey hey, guess what y'all
<NeoThermic> as a student, Lightwave 9.3 is 129
<MrDigital1> mikubuntu: sorry, that's really strange.  Hopefully somebody more knowledgeable can help.
<CountX> i finished halo last night
<MrDigital1> I see I'm immortalized in your screenshot though :P
<jscinoz> apparently compiz 0.60 is out...
<erichj> i believe i read a quote once from adobe's president saying something to the effect that they keep raising their prices because their customers will pay whatever they ask.
<usser> jscinoz: today
<hydrogen> mostly because theres no competition
<mikubuntu> MrDigital1: well, 'immortalized' is prolly an exaggeration, but yes, there you b...
<jscinoz> erichj, thats why adobe fails
<erichj> which i understand. when your only real alternative is the gimp i see why people pay for photoshop
<hydrogen> krita 2.0 is going to be really nice
<NeoThermic> woo
<macogw> erichj: that's not the only real alternative.  paint shop pro is fantastic
<NeoThermic> I just found a blank CD
<jmg_> theres not much wrong with gimp
<erichj> my company paid for ps cs2 for me. i got off lucky there
<macogw> it has a much easier to use UI than either the gimp or photoshop and ive yet to find something it cant do
<hydrogen> jmg_: except for the vomit spewed across the screen that is known as the UI
<jscinoz> i can has CS2 bittorrent?
<frijolie> hey all, i'm trying to get help here..I'm running Gutsy and every time it loads to the desktop my "kicker" is autohiding
<jmg_> hydrogen: the ui is fine
<frijolie> if i click on the area where it's supposed to be then it will magically appear
<mikubuntu> help! please look at 'i imagage 116' and tell me what's wrong with ubuntu ... http://flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/?saved=1
<macogw> note htat the last time i used it was psp8 and they're on 11, so i'm sure it's improved to "i'd never use that, but maybe someone would" levels
<hydrogen> jmg_: even the gimp developers don't think that!
<h1st0> frijolie: right click and go to properties and turn autohide off
<jmg_> hydrogen: i find it quite usable
<erichj> frijolie, the fix for that is to click on the desktop and it appears
<frijolie> but I have to do this each and every time
<erichj> mine does that too
<hydrogen> jmg_: they are undergoing usability studies to redesign it currently
<macogw> jmg_: so do i
<jmg_> on both nix and win32
<frijolie> h1st0: thanks already checked that one
<macogw> it's least usable on a mac
<frijolie> erichj: thanks didn't think of that myself
<macogw> that's apple's implementation of X11's fault
<jmg_> hydrogen: cool
<Creationist> Can someone please tell me how to customize additional panels?  Seems there's no way to adjust the size and add certain applets to anything but the Main Panel...
<mikubuntu> this happened upon my upgrading to gutsy about three days ago... been here every day looking for help ... arrrrggggghhhhh
<jscinoz> isnt apple's X11 like 4versions behind
<NeoThermic> bah, wasn't blank
<macogw> jscinoz: no idea.  i just know that if you hide the gimp, you really hide X, so then your Inkscape hides too
<macogw> jscinoz: and you have to click on the window, then click the tool, then click the other window, then use the tool
<macogw> jscinoz: you should just click the tool then use the tool, but instead X11-on-Mac makes you click first
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz: I can't seem to find it now.
<erichj> the only thing i have ever been willing to pirate was tv shows. direct tv wants $300 to replace my dvr so i download the shows when i miss them
<jscinoz> macogw, wow that fails
<macogw> erichj: why no mythtv?
<jmg_> pff
<Laser87> Hi everybody
<jmg_> id pirate a ferrari if i could
<macogw> jmg_: oh like you have the tools to make one if you got the source code for one
<jscinoz> tonyyarusso, dont worry, thanks anyways
<jmg_> macogw: thats hardly relevant
<hydrogen> i'd pirate your mom!
<hydrogen> hah
<erichj> macogw, mainly because i don't have the time to setup a box for it. once there are drivers for my x-fi card that work under linux i will find the time
<hydrogen> and with that witty retort
<hydrogen> i'll idle again
<jmg_> hydrogen: thanks
<jscinoz> Gotta love the ubuntu community
<Zoiks> mikubuntu: that looks like a display issue
<Zoiks> whats your graphics card?
<Laser87> I'm using Firefox 3 Gran Paradiso and have a problem with the tabs
<jscinoz> http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
<frijolie> any ideas on how to fix a taskbar that autohides?
<Zoiks> have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<frijolie> when autohide has been unchecked?
<Zoiks> have you posted ont he forums
<Laser87> when I open a new tab with right click and then close it again the last tab won't come but the tab left of the closed
<jmg_> yarr
<Laser87> reproducable?
<macogw> Laser87: wait what?
<mikubuntu> Zoiks: ummm, rage mobility
<jmg_> macogw: i only say it because we have these stupid unskippable anti piracy ads on our dvds that say "You wouldnt steal a purse, you wouldnt steal a car, you wouldnt steal a movie, DOWNLOADING MOVIES IS A CRIME"
<macogw> Laser87: i havent noticed a problem, but can you repeat those steps to reproduce because i didnt understand them
<jmg_> so I want a tshirt that says
<erichj> so after spending 4 days exploring Gutsy the only real problem i have is when i reboot. when GDM loads the icons are not where i left them.
<jmg_> "you wouldnt steal a car.. but youd download one"
<macogw> jmg_: nice
<macogw> Laser87: what do you mean "the last tab won't come"?
<musikgoat> anyone here use tilda?
<Laser87> macogw: I have a tab open, then open another tab, this one appears on the far right
<macogw> Laser87: is this right-click->open in new tab or is this right click on a tab and hit "new tab"?
<Laser87> and when I close this tab again, the tab left of it appears
<erichj> musikgoat, i used to until i starting longing for a better terminal
<Laser87> sry - middle click
<hydrogen> tilda's the "its not quite yakuake" program?
<erichj> drop down terminal
<hydrogen> yea
<erichj> ala quake console
<hydrogen> "its not quite yakuake"
<Laser87> but I want to come back to the tab from which I opened the new one
<musikgoat> i didn't care for yakuake cause of the crappy gnome functionality
<macogw> Laser87: so close the last tab or the one from which you opened the new one?
<musikgoat> tilda turned out to be better imo
<hydrogen> I don't care for gnome users so I guess we're even :)
* macogw <3 tilda
<musikgoat> :-)
<Laser87> hte last tab
<Lynoure> Does Ubuntu (gnome) also have the problem of strigidaemon consuming massive amounts of CPU, or is that a kubuntu-only bug?
<macogw> Laser87: ok so why do you consider it a bug for focus to move to the tab that is to the left of the one you close?
<riotkittie> tilda <3
<erichj> where would i set zsh as my default shell instead of bash?
<macogw> erichj: /etc/passwd
<Laser87> macogw: Cos I want to get back to the tab from which I opened the new one - like in Firefox 2
<hydrogen> even easier
<hydrogen> chsh /usr/bin/zsh
<hydrogen> err
<macogw> Laser87: i kinda doubt itll be considered a bug, more like just a change in functionality.  at most, a misfeature
<musikgoat> question.  after I boot (i have tilda in session startup) when I drop down the section (usually transparent dark, with green text) is solid grey.   the terminal works... i can type exit and kill tilda.   restarting it from alt+f2 works fine.
<hydrogen> chsh -s zsh USER
<erichj> thanks hydrogen and macogw
<Laser87> macogw: u see, just openeing a linked picture in a new tab, looking at it, closing and go on
<macogw> Laser87: for example, if you open 5 tabs off of one (like if you're going through a list of links) and you close one of them, you'd want to read the next tab you opened, not go back to the listing of them...you were in the middle of reading branches, afterall
<hydrogen> chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh $(whoami)
<Laser87> I think, that's important when u have a slow inet-connection
<erichj> recently discovered zsh, so useful
<macogw> Laser87: how so? whats your connection's speed have to do with your tabs?
<macogw> Lynoure: is it called strigidaemon in top or just strigid?
<riotkittie> i wish rt2500usb would not be so cruel to me and my need for an internet connection *weep*
<Laser87> macogw: that's ok, but I often have a lot of tabs open. When I then read on the far left tab, open a new tab, closing this new tab, I want to get back from where I started
<macogw> Laser87: i actually would really like that thing ie7 does where the tabs are sort of a tree...what you open from one tab opens next to its parent so that you can sort of group tabs
<Laser87> macogw:  I can read the text of a tab, while waiting to get a picture :-)
<erichj> do i need to logout/in after changing that?
<riotkittie> install the tab mix plus extension for greater control over your tab placement. <shrug>
<macogw> Laser87: not everyone likes that....but an option might be nice.  seems theres a few options thatd be nice
<macogw> riotkittie: very few extensions work on gran paradiso
<puma> SCIM disappear
<Laser87> macogw: sry, what is an ie? Something to eat?
<macogw> i have no download statusbar or firebug with ff3
<macogw> Laser87: microsoft's "web browser" that fails miserably at rendering anything
<riotkittie> oh. i was not aware we were talking about gp :P    i only /window'ed to this tab breifly to whine about my wireless :P
<mikubuntu> ok, i give up trying to fix this issue .... think i'll just to a reinstall of feisty to get my desktop back... only one problem, i want to email my 'tomboy notes' out of this system, but i CANT
<Lynoure> macogw: strigidaemon
<puma> SCIM disappear on bar.
<macogw> mikubuntu: export html and email that?
<mikubuntu> FIND THEM... does anybody know wehre TomBoy Notes are stored?
<macogw> mikubuntu: oh... ~/.tomboy
<macogw> i assume
<Laser87> I guess I have to look for an extension if this ain't a bug, but a feature
<riotkittie> lack of extensions is why i always lag on new versions of ff. i feel so naked without them. :|
<frostburn> what extensions aren't ported to newer versions?
<puma> SCIM disappeared, what happen?
<macogw> Lynoure: i dont see that daemon
<macogw> frostburn: none of mine
<Laser87> macogw: Or I will contact Mozilla
<puma> anyone helps
<mikubuntu> macogw:  i don't know, i've looked everywhere for any file with 'tomboy' in it and no can find ...
<macogw> Laser87: report it on their bugzilla and ask that an option be put in preferences
<macogw> mikubuntu: did you look in ~/.tomboy ?
<riotkittie> mikubuntu: where are you looking? nautilus?
<Laser87> macogw:  thank you, will do that
<macogw> ctrl+H on nautilus
<riotkittie> or some other gui thingie? if so, its' hidden
<macogw> to show hidden files
<riotkittie> thingie. i fail at computer literacy. :D
<erich_> woo it worked
<puma> ???
<Lynoure> macogw: hmm, I guess that explains it. Someone was just assuming the same process would be in Ubuntu, too
<macogw> i dont know what that process does, but its not showing in my system monitor (i cant figure out how to search in top)
<puma> SCIM problem
<mikubuntu> riotkittie: i'm looking under desktop, home directory (mikubuntu), documents, music, can't find it anywhwere
<riotkittie> mikubuntu: in a GUI file browser? and you've opted to view hidden files?
<mikubuntu> riotkittie: i just opened yahoo/compose/attach/browse/ to look thru files to upload out, but can't find any of the tomboy notes
<Laser87> mikubuntu: u can serch for it - places, search, advanced options, show hidden
<Laser87> mikubuntu: sry - I don't have an English Ubuntu
<musikgoat> anyone have this issue?   after I boot (i have tilda in session startup) when I drop down the section (usually transparent dark, with green text) is solid grey.   the terminal works... i can type exit and kill tilda.   restarting it from alt+f2 works fine.
<Evanlec> musikgoat, what is the issue? and how did u configure it to start on boot?
<Lynoure> macogw: It's part of a desktop search system
<musikgoat> Evanlec: created a session startup item for tilda
<Evanlec> musikgoat, okay, whats the issue then?
<musikgoat> when that starts,  and i drop down tilda,  it is solid grey and i cant see text
<musikgoat> i have to exit the app and restart it for it to work correctly
<Evanlec> hm
<musikgoat> i've deleted the config and recreated it
<Evanlec> i just installed tilda
<musikgoat> i've uninstalled/reinstalled
<Evanlec> it does seem a little screwy
<Evanlec> not using my config i just created with tilda -C
<Evanlec> maybe i needed root
<musikgoat> it only happens after you've customized the settings (like i did),  and reboot
<musikgoat> the config should go in ~/.tilda/
<musikgoat> config_0 would be the name i believe
<Evanlec> after running tilda -C i get (tilda:14465): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<musikgoat> i get that too from the command line
<musikgoat> but it starts right
<Evanlec> and config_0 and config_1 are completely empty files
<musikgoat> hmm, i don't see that
<Evanlec> and if i run 'tilda' it opens somehow with the custom settings, but wont go away with
<reverseblade> how do I enable compiz ?
<Evanlec> pressing the tilda key lo.l
<reverseblade> I've just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and I see no desktop effects
<musikgoat> heh, its set for f1 by default
<musikgoat> odd :-p
<Evanlec> reverseblade, system > preferences > Desktop Effects
<reverseblade> Evanlec, there is no such item in preferences
<Evanlec> reverseblade, try under administration then
<reverseblade> Evanlec, there is no either
<macogw> reverseblade: compiz --replace
<Evanlec> reverseblade, sorry, it should be under the "appearance" applet
<macogw> reverseblade: you should install compizconfig-settings-manager to get all the cool stuff
<gunny> reverseblade: System Prefs, Appearance, Visual Effects,
<gunny> reverseblade: or install ccsm
<reverseblade> title bars are gone
<reverseblade> arghh
<gunny> reverseblade: need to add window decorator
<gunny> gunny: rage quit
<gunny> any ideas why the compiz screenshot plugin just creates an empty png file ?
<reverseblade> I have compiz-core installed but not compiz
<reverseblade> also when I choose desktop effects the title bars are being gone
<macogw> reverseblade: you need the window decorator, emerald.  it may be installed and not running.  type "emerald" to make it go
<reverseblade> macogw, emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<macogw> reverseblade: emerald --replace then
<macogw> reverseblade: in here, type "/msg fusiobot icon" and do what he says to get the fusion-icon from git.  itll get you the nice applet like beryl had for configuration
<gunny> i didn't think emerald was used any more in gutsy
<gunny> its been removed in my upgrade
<reverseblade> I 've done emerald --replace enabled visual effects still title bars are gone
<gunny> you need to add/enable  the specific window decorator plugin
<Zoiks> reverseblade: are you using gutsy?
<reverseblade> Zoiks, yes
<Zoiks> i had that problem when trying to use fusion on feisty
<reverseblade> just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy
<Zoiks> its working fine in gutsy though
<reverseblade> and I was earlier using beryl successfully
<reverseblade> in  fiesty
<reverseblade> gunny, how ?
<gunny> do you have all the compiz packages installed and the compiz config settings manager installed ?
<macogw> emerald is definitely the window decorator for fusion
<reverseblade> <reverseblade> I have compiz-core installed but not compiz
<gunny> not for me
<gunny> reverseblade: install compiz, compiz-gnome, compiz-fusion-plugins and compizconfig-settings-manager
<macogw> can someone please play a game of gnome-sudoku and try to use the hint boxes within the boxes (i just realized they have space for 3 rows of text, small one for putting numbers it could be, large for the one you think it is, and another small for possible numbers)
<macogw> let me know if sometimes when you go to type in one of the "possible" boxes of notes, when you click on it, a solid white box comes up instead of a text box where you can actually see the data you're enterint
<gunny> reverseblade: and compiz-plugins
<musikgoat> macogw: I get a keypad to select the possible #
<Laser87> macogw: up row - a white field, where you can type text
<Laser87> macogw: middle row - big one with keypad to put in the solution
<macogw> bottom row, sometimes i get the text field to put text
<Laser87> down row - possible numbers, sudoku gives you
<macogw> and sometimes i get a plain white box.  i can type and when i click elsewhere the text will show there.
<erichj> sounds like notepad to me
<macogw> but when i want to change or backspace out that text and all i have is the solid white box, once i read the last character in it, the white box turns into the top part of a window's decorations (like with the shade, minimize, close buttons) and wont go away
<gunny> so who's running intel sound ICH6 ALC880 or similiar, laptop in my case..any probs with microphones and alsa?
<Laser87> macogw: if I want to change this text, I still can see the original text with orange background...
<macogw> its not every time....
<macogw> do you ever have where there's a white rectangle and it doesnt have a text box?
<macogw> it happens to me a couple times each game
<Laser87> Everything ok til now - keep on trying
<Creationist> hmm
<xubean> Hey experts, i have problem with upgrading to gutsy beta, think anyone can help me?
<Laser87> xubean: just ask
<xubean> alright... i tried doing the normal upgrade stuff, but i think it stopped somewhere in the middle, now it keeps downloading all these files but doesn't upgrade...
<xubean> when i run upgrade manager i get the error - "Can no upgrade A upgrade from 'gutsy' to 'feisty' is not supported with this tool."
<xubean> it has to do something with dpkg and tzdata
<xubean> I think some files were upgraded to gutsy and some files weren't so..! any ideas?
<macogw> xubean: you mean bug #112466 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112466 in update-manager "Prompted to Upgrade from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112466
<xubean> yeah i think so, i searched online and i think that's the bug number i saw, but i'm not sure
<macogw> (havent actually read it yet, but when you said gutsy to feisty, i went "i just saw that browsing bugs!")
<macogw> click on the link from ubotu
<Darkstriker> hi ppl
<Darkstriker> how can i setup dual monitor in gusty???
<Jordan_U> Anyone know how to get splashy working in Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> Darkstriker, System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<xubean> yeah, that's the bug, has it been fixed yet? (i'm still browsing on the website)
<Darkstriker> yeah i figured but i dont have a menu saying screens and graphics
<Jordan_U> Darkstriker, Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Darkstriker> ohhh..
<Darkstriker> sry nevermind
<xubean> so any help for me? i don't see a solution in the bug report
<Darkstriker> k i get the screens and graphic stuffy but it seems to crash the moment i want to add my second monitor because that one isnt corretly recognized...
<xubean> anybody? help? please!?
<Laser87> xubean: is the system running at the moment?
<xubean> yes
<Laser87> xubean: bug is reported... you can confirm it - and wait
<xubean> oh man!.. thanks though...
<macogw> Laser87: thats not what "confirm" means
<macogw> Laser87: confirm is confirming that there is enough data for the developer to work with
<Laser87> xubean:  I have no idea, I'm luckily running Gutsy Gibbon uptodate
<xubean> oh u're lucky...
<xubean> i wanted to try it out for my dual screen setup... i guess i'll just have to wait until the actual release on oct 18.. huh?
<h1st0> wth I think my virtualbox keeps loking up installing beta
<Jordan_U> Darkstriker, Please check if there is a bug report already and if not file one
<Laser87> macogw: sry, English is not my native language - I meant he cab tell, that he has the same problem
<macogw> Laser87: oh its not a language thing.  it's "the bugsquad gave overly simple names for statuses and everybody misinterprets them, so now nobody knows what a bug's TRUE status is"
<Laser87> macogw: right - I just thought, it would be the right word *ashamed*
<gunny> guys anyone know why compiz screenshot just creates an empty png file?
<xubean> does anybody know about this error then? "E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<reverseblade> Hello when I turn on compiz my computer completely locks up within few minutes. but works fine when compiz is turned off. I am using nvidia. Any ideas ?
<reverseblade> xubean, it means there is some error in the post installation script of the item you are installing
<xubean> so, any way to fix that?
<gunny> reverseblade: have you run nvidia-settings and see if that works ok
<reverseblade> xubean, depends on the package
<xubean> hehe.. alright... thanks guys... i gotta sleep now..
<reverseblade> gunny, I opened nvidia-settings what to do now ?
<macogw> Laser87: most people do think that. i did that a bunch then some bugsquad people pointed it out
<gunny> reverseblade: is there some kind of defaults setting, also in compiz are you running just the simple setup e.g.  System/Prefs/Appearance, Visual Effects none or Normal?
<reverseblade> gunny, if I set the visual effects to none then this means disabling compiz right ?
<gunny> reverseblade: yep just interested if this stops the crashing...
<reverseblade> gunny, <reverseblade> Hello when I turn on compiz my computer completely locks up within few minutes. but works fine when compiz is turned off
<Laser87> macogw: What would be right to say: it's the same at me? thx
<macogw> Laser87: good question.  i saw someone refer to it as metoo-ing
<macogw> since you say "me too"
<reverseblade> gunny, so basically freezing only occur when I turn on compiz
<Laser87> macogw: great word - I like it :-)
<Ahadiel> nn
<gunny> have you done a complete system / dist-upgrade and check everything is up to date
<erichj> new ubuntu studio theme is slick
<erichj> much nicer than the previous
<reverseblade> gunny, I have upgraded from fiesty to gutsy
<reverseblade> gunny, and everything is up to date , cause I 've upgrded today
<jml> hello all.
<jml> I'm looking for a work-around for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/144356
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144356 in flashplugin-nonfree "Audio from Flash in Firefox does not go to correct sound device" [Undecided,New] 
<gunny> reverseblade: which nvidia card is it?
<reverseblade> glx 6800
<reverseblade> I think
<reverseblade> bo
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> ge force go 7200
<wilberfan> I can't seem to get ipv6 disabled...  Tried the standard method...
<gunny> reverseblade: laptop ?  you could try reinstalling the nvidia drivers...should be no problem with the card i am using a go 6800
<Laser87> is it possible to send a standard-reply automatically when I get an email with a .doc with tb or evolution?
<CountX> i dont want to buy vista, or a 260 to play  halo 2, how can i freakin play i other than going to a friends house?
<frostburn> CountX, steal?
<dfgas> http://burhite.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1626
<kanjo_> I would greatly appreciate if someone here can point me to a tutorial or article on how to recompile Gutsy kernel, I tried the way described in KernelCustomBuild WIKI but the result is not like I expected. I am talking about how to recompile and make deb packages so there will be kernel-image package and ubuntu-modules package
<Zoiks> if I just want to wipe a hard drive to start afresh and make new partitions
<Zoiks> is the installer tool good enough for that or is there a better choice?
<Hobbsee> installer works fine
<macogw> yeah thatd be fine
<kanjo_> I feel very lost here, it seems to me Ubuntu doesn't provide a detail article on recompiling the kernel that is exactly like the official kernel packages. Are there any reasons behind this?
<Zoiks> oh and what is the best fs to use
<Zoiks> i have always used ext3 on linux
<Zoiks> but a mate is telling me reiserFS is far better
<kanjo_> Zoiks: try XFS
<kanjo_> Zoiks: you won't regret
<Ramla> ext3 is good. reiser, at least version 3 is less reliable and it's faster only when handling lots and lots of very small files
<Zoiks> XFS?
<kanjo_> Zoiks: ya
<Zoiks> what do the others think about xfs
<RAOF> It doesn't handle power-outages very well, at least anecdotally.
<RAOF> Also, there's not really a particularly compelling reason to use anything but ext3 unless you have special needs.
<Zoiks> fair enough
<Amaranth> XFS is really for file servers
<Zoiks> just the quick reading i have done then seems to suggest xfs is a bit faster and more reliable then ext3
<RAOF> But go crazy!  There's nothing particularly *wrong* with XFS, or JFS, or ReiserFS, or...
<Amaranth> ext3 is the best general purpose fs
<RAOF> Zoiks: I think they were lying, at least about the "more reliable" part.  Maybe more reliable if you've got a UPS, and never ever crash.
<Amaranth> the rest sacrifice stability for speed, vice versa, or optimize for certain tasks while making other tasks slower
<Zoiks> RAOF: it was something to do with processing IMAX film. Said ext3 and ext2 resulted in dropped frames while xfs did not
<Amaranth> Zoiks: yeah that'd be the kind of thing XFS is optimized for
<RAOF> Zoiks: Right.  So, that's a very, very specialised task, that XFS is good for.
<RAOF> "I want to push vast quantities of coherent data to the disc, really really quickly."
<Creationist> Does anyone know of a tutorial site that will show how to install a WORKING Compiz Fusion in Kubuntu Gutsy?  Just installing "compiz" doesn't do the trick.
<Amaranth> RAOF: which it does by _not_ pushing it but sticking it in RAM ;)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Heh.
<pixl> i noticed a problem with xscreensaver after waking up from sleep.. I cannot enter my password :S The only solution is to click switch user and login again
<Amaranth> pixl: compiz?
<pixl> yeah
<Amaranth> pixl: fully up-to-date?
<pixl> yeag
<pixl> updated today morning
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> pixl: Unredirect Fullscreen Windows enabled?
<pixl> how do I check?
<Amaranth> Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<pixl> mm
<pixl> general?
<Amaranth> yeah
<pixl> yup its checked
<Amaranth> uncheck it and see if it still happens (lock your screen)
<Amaranth> We 'fixed' this for gnome-screensaver
<Viroo> hi
<pixl> nice it works, thnx
<Viroo> where can I get multimedia codecs for gusty ?
<Amaranth> RAOF: xscreensaver not supported? :)
<Amaranth> Viroo: they're installed on demand
<RAOF> Amaranth: I don't think it's in main :)
<Viroo> but shouldnt I put an additional repository in the sources.list
<RAOF> Amaranth: Bah, yes it is.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Sure, for xubuntu
<Amaranth> RAOF: But we don't particularly care about Kubuntu or Xubuntu issues though
<Viroo> how about mp3 support, the bmp cant playback my files
<Amaranth> Oh, beep-media-player
<Amaranth> Why not use rhythmbox?
<Zoiks> :( i just crashed the installer
<Viroo> does it support mp3
<RAOF> Or banshee, or $MEDIA_PLAYER
<Amaranth> Viroo: yes
<RAOF> Amaranth: Out of the box?
<Amaranth> RAOF: No but we have that fancy on demand codec installer
<GNine> does compiz integrates well with Xubuntu 7.10?
<Amaranth> GNine: Not at all
<Amaranth> GNine: It'll work like a GNOME app
<Amaranth> Pulling in half of GNOME, using GNOME settings, GNOME tools, etc
<Viroo> it cant find the gstream plugin to decode
<GNine> ok.. let me rephrase, will it work even tho i have Xcfe?
<Amaranth> Viroo: Ok just install all the gstreamer0.10-* packages
<Amaranth> GNine: It'll 'work'
<cellofellow> How do I add workspaces to the gnome desktop? If I open the Preferences box for the Switcher applet, it doesn't give me that option.
<Amaranth> GNine: But we don't pay any particular attention to making it work
<GNine> will i lose xcfe after ...?
<Amaranth> No, just xfwm
<GNine> i got compiz located on synaptic.  marking it for installation is all that is required?
<GNine> or should i expect any manual modification of configuration files even if everything went well with installation
<pixl> you will probably have to add a few things to xorg.cong
<Amaranth> GNine: well, you'll have to set it to run on startup, if that's what you want
<Amaranth> and if you use nvidia you probably have to add something to xorg.conf
<GNine> i do
<Amaranth> sudo nvidia-xconfig -d 24 --add-argb-glx-visuals
<GNine> any wiki on what is that exactly
<GNine> oh.. gotcha
<GNine> i already got the restricted drivers
<cellofellow> odd, why is gEdit defaulting to maximized?
<RAOF> Amaranth: He shouldn't have to do nvidia-xconfig, right?  restricted-manager adds the appropriate foo.
<GNine> should i run that sudo line b4 installation?
<pixl> how do I change background color that flls the screen right after I login and before gnome starts up?
<Amaranth> RAOF: 1) People think they're smart enough to not need restricted-manager and 2) Xubuntu
<RAOF> Amaranth: Bah!  I always forget that strange people use !Gnome :)
<pixl> even though i have background color set to black both in login setting and appearance, my screen gets filled with the default ubuntu brown
<GNine> yah.. it does the same thing in my Xubuntu as well, pixl
<GNine> it dont bother me tho
<riotkittie> i am using ndiswrapper, and it makes me feel so dirty. i just thought i'd share.
<pixl> well I got a black login and dark wallpaper.. so it does bother me :P
<GNine> xubuntu login is blue and my desktop is blue as well.. i got that brown in between.. at least black/brown is more fashionable than blue/brown    :-P
<riotkittie> blue is so last year
<GNine> well.. i have a windows user next to me.. so i thought i would try and "blend" in
<GNine> heh
<riotkittie> my desktop is plaid. with lime green piping.
<Crozar> hey guys why doesnt ubuntu have right click show preview forexample * Pictures , yes sometimes ill be looking for a pic i want to preview it before have it selected.
<riotkittie> ok. i lied.  it's a lovely shade of cat puke :|
<GNine> nobody has a recommendation about doing  "sudo nvidia-xconfig -d 24 --add-argb-glx-visual "  before or after compiz installation
<GNine> ?
<RAOF> GNine: Doesn't matter.
<GNine> 10-4
<RAOF> GNine: You probably don't even need to run it, but if you do, run it before you start compiz.
<KenSentMe> I have a problem with Wine that seems to be fixed in 0.9.46 while 0.9.45 is in the Gutsy repo. Is there a chance that .46 will hit the repositories?
<Crozar> guys my keyboard doing a sound whenever i type help!!!
<Crozar> doing tot tot tot tot on the speakers whenever i type
<GNine> alright.. that poses the Q:  how do i know if i need to do that?   i have restricted drivers good to go. Nvidia. fresh upgrade to 7.10 on Xfce4 desktop.
<RAOF> KenSentMe: Very unlikely, but possible.
<RAOF> GNine: You'll be able to tell if none of your windows have titlebars :)
<pixl> GNine if you cant see window border run the rhb visulas line
<frostburn> actually where would be the best place to get the latest wine binaries once gutsy comes out, besides compiling
<RAOF> frostburn: winehq.org
<GNine> groovy.  ok.. let me hunt the beast then.
<RAOF> frostburn: They have repositories :)
<frostburn> RAOF, i heard they weren't going to add gutsy since it's in the regular repo
<frostburn> shrug,
<GNine> one last Q.  is compiz going to be in my programs menu after install?
<RAOF> frostburn: Maybe.  If so, that'd mean that they had a standing freeze exception.  It's entirely possible that wine has one of those.
<RAOF> GNine: No.
<GNine> so , how do i call it
<RAOF> GNine: compiz --replace on a terminal, and you can add that to your startup apps
<GNine> ok. now to hunt the beast.  heh
* GNine halts for a sec
<GNine> i see a bunch of "compiz" packages in synaptic.
<GNine> am guessing the one simply called "compiz " is the one i should mark?
<RAOF> "compiz" should pull in all the ones you need.  You may also want compizconfig-settings-manager
<GNine> okeydockey..
<GNine> :)
<Crozar> guys my keyboard doing a sound whenever i type help!!!
<CountX> lol
<pixl> GNine and youll probably want compiz-fusion-plugins*
<GNine> ok.. looking...
<GNine> the only one not being pulled is that one RAOF  just point out last
<GNine> (marking it anyway)
* GNine crosses fingers and presses "apply" button
<GNine> so.. now i need to restart X?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Just start compiz.
<pixl> compiz --indirect-rendering --replace
<RAOF> Ignore the --indirect-rendering bit, probably :)
<pixl> i find compiz to be alot more stable with indirect rendering..
<pixl> without it i get glitches
<RAOF> pixl: Oh, so nvidia doesn't lock the box when compiz shuts down with --indirect-rendering anymore? :P
<GNine> hmm
<pixl> havent had such problems.. on the other hand without it i sometimes get black windows and flickering video overlays
<GNine> i got 2ghz cpu and 1gig RAM...  would that help in choosing indirect or otherwise?
<RAOF> GNine: Not really.  Graphics card (and drivers) is more important.
<pixl> also latest nvidia driver v. 100.xxx is crap.. 7xxx version is more stable.. at least with my gf 7300 on my laptop
<GNine> i got that driver
<GNine> ok.. i'll go indirect then
<pixl> GNine use indirect to be on the safe side.. if you run into trouble for some reason try without it :P
<RAOF> pixl: ??
<pixl> ?
<RAOF> pixl: The 7xxx version doesn't even *support* that card?
<RAOF> pixl: nvidia-glx-new really are the drivers that you want to be using.
<RAOF> pixl: Also, if you're using the 7xxx drivers, then you're using Xgl :)
<pixl> yes it does.. and 100 version results in garbage on the screen, lockups when restarting x and death upon wakeup from sleep :P
<GNine> and thats a sudo line , right?
<RAOF> No.
<GNine> k
<RAOF> No, no, no :)
<pixl> oh wait sorry.. my bad I was wrong about the version.. i use 9639 :)
<cellojoe> what card are we working on?
<GNine> it just told me xgl is not present ..
<RAOF> GNine: That's fine, it's not necessary.
<cellojoe> mine says 'device not found'
<GNine> ok.. but .. compiz aborted ..
<user01> wow this last set of updates broke lots on my system
<riotkittie> glee. i'm looking forward to updating now :P
<cellojoe> i keep hoping that there'll be an update to something, and it'll fix everything :P
<user01> :)
<user01> only 16 days left till it works :D
<erichj> occasionally i am proud of microsoft http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/zune/firstgen-zune-getting-all-the-new-features-this-is-how-you-treat-your-customers-306422.php
<riotkittie> so we hope :o
<cellojoe> what other times have you been proud of MS?
<user01> im suprised they hadnt even done a kernel freeze when i started downloading a week ago
<pixl> GNine make sure you have all neede x extensions loaded.. check out my config at http://www.schreder.nu/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_on_EasyNote
<pixl> look at the "Load" lines at the top
<riotkittie> wow thats pretty decent of them.
<user01> im waiting for openmoko :D
<pixl> i have to update my tutorial on installing compiz fusion :p its alot easier now...
<erichj> cellojoe, when ms released my mouse. i realized that microsoft was actually capable of releasing a product that could be called perfect..imho
<user01> hmmm totem died now too
<cellojoe> erichj: which mouse it that?
<erichj> ms wireless notebook laser mouse 6000
<erichj> it's like it was molded just for my hand. best mouse i have ever used
<cellojoe> that's a sweet lookin mouse
<cellojoe> looks like a logitech one i used
<user01> loos like the logitech one i use
<erichj> which one?
<riotkittie> my husband wants to steal my logitech mouse. which he bought and paid for, but thats besides the point :'(
<user01> v270
<erichj> i used to use a logitech v470 until i found my 6000
<macogw> if i want to submit a script as an easter egg for maybe gutsy, or at least hardy, where would i do that?
<cellojoe> um... the v270 doesn't look anything like the ms 6000
<macogw> its not a patch against a package, so im not sure what to do
<user01> umm its a mouse they all look the same more or less
<cellojoe> well... yes
<erichj> 270 is just ugly
<user01> erichj:  i wouldnt know i just use it to click not to put on fashion shows
<erichj> user01, you wouldn't last a day as a mac user then
<cellojoe> lol
<user01> erichj:  thank god
<erichj> haha
<GNine> is this the time to run that   sudo nvidia-xconfig -d 24 --add-argb-glx-visuals?    however.. it says xgl  not   glx   was not found
<user01> user01:  thats why i erased my ipod firware and replaced it with a nix clone
<RAOF> GNine: Yes, probably time to xconfig.
<erichj> bed time for me
<erichj> later everyone
* GNine is still wondering why am i missing XGL
<kbrosnan> If I enable the Nvidia drivers X appears to hang and I end up pressing the reset switch and must switch back to the nv drivers.
<RAOF> GNine: Because you don't have it installed.  This is not a problem.
<GNine> so the theory is that i dont need xgl ...?
<RAOF> GNine: It's just that the compiz wrapper has to do some different things when you're using Xgl.
<GNine> ok
<GNine> running the sudo line now
<kbrosnan> i am using i386 kernel and my video card is a 8600gt
<RAOF> kbrosnan: Well, the i386 kernel is probably a mistake, you probably want -generic.
<RAOF> kbrosnan: Also, *when* does X appear to hang?
<kbrosnan> before any gui loads, just after the ubuntu progress bar
<Blackgoth> \o/ gutsy ftw
<GNine> well.. ran the config line ok.  went back to call compiz  indirect-rendering --replace, same xgl missing message..
<kbrosnan> actually just checked uname and it is the generic
<RAOF> GNine: And after that?
<Blackgoth> kbrosnan, do you have a ATI card?
<GNine> nothing after tha
<GNine> t
<kbrosnan> Blackgoth: no see a few lines up nvidia 8600
<RAOF> GNine: Nothing at all?  The system freezes?
<Blackgoth> i kinda missed that, using a bnc :+
<GNine> no. it just doesnt start compiz.. system is stable
<RAOF> GNine: If it wasn't starting Compiz, it would say "Continuing with fallback WM..."
<GNine> so.. where is this xgl at ... cause compiz wants it
<RAOF> GNine: Why do you think that compiz isn't running? ;)
<Blackgoth> are you using the ubuntu drivers or the ubuntu drivers?
<Blackgoth> *nvidia drivers
<kbrosnan> tried both, same results
<GNine> oh.. yah.. that.. it just falls back to metacity .. xfce4 in this case ..
<Blackgoth> and when you use compiz --replace what does it say?
<RAOF> GNine: Can you pastebin the full output?  It *can't* just say "Xgl: not present", there has to be more :)
<GNine> that is all..
<GNine> :-/
<musikgoat> i would like to do a clean install of gutsy, and would like to export my installed list of synaptic.  is this easily possible?
<RAOF> But there's the "falling back to..." thing, yes?  That's not *just* Xgl: no :P
<Blackgoth> musikgoat: yes actually
<musikgoat> i've tried the generate package download script, but i think i could be using that wrong
<musikgoat> its blank bash shell script
<Blackgoth> musikgoat: do a locate on .deb files
<Blackgoth> it should be somewhere in /var/ something
<musikgoat> ok
<GNine> the first thing is check for xgl .. it dont find it. so it falls back to metacity .. which in turn still wants to find the indirect-rendering and of course, thats an unknown option for metacity..
<kbrosnan> my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39432/
<Blackgoth> just backup that dir, and when you are done with the reinstall just dpkg -i *
<musikgoat> thats whats installed?
<musikgoat> ahh
<musikgoat> i c
<musikgoat> thanks
<GNine> so.. am just gonna look in synaptic for xgl ...
<RAOF> GNine: You'll find it.  However...
<GNine> or.. maybe i should just run compiz without the indirect-rendering part
<macogw> anyone interested in running a stranger-on-the-internet's script?
<jmg_> macogw: sif
<musikgoat> Blackgoth:  /var/cache/apt/archives/   has a ton of .deb
<GNine> however ...?  RAOF
<RAOF> GNine: That's a good idea :)
<macogw> jmg: sif?
<RAOF> GNine: However, I'm looking at the compiz script, and it *cannot* output only "Xgl: not present" :)
<jmg> macogw: expands to "as if"
<RAOF> GNine: And you should be able to run compiz without Xgl.
<macogw> jmg: oh.  its like 12 lines and it's a bash script, so you can read it.  and it's mine
<jmg> macogw: what does it do?
<macogw> well, you type "make me a sandwich" and it response
<macogw> *responds
<jmg> no?
<jmg> haha
<jmg> where is it?
<macogw> and if you sudo it...
<jmg> it says OK?
<macogw> http://colbyframeco.com/~maco/nix/sandwich.tar.gz
<macogw> if you just untar it you'd do ./make me a sandwich
<macogw> if you put it in /usr/local/bin, you don't need the ./
<GNine> ok.. i have "something" going on.. some desktop effects kicked in.. but terminal is throwing a "...pager needs to be fixed" message now
<macogw> GNine: are you unable to see the whole message? you can cat it to a file and then less it
<GNine> "meta-window-activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp"
<GNine> thats coming from the window-manager
<Blackgoth> musikgoat: thats the dir :)
<GNine> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x3800020 (Terminal -) is the issue now..   :-/
* Blackgoth rotates his cube to firefox
<Blackgoth> :P
<tekhawk> anyone here work with java
<RAOF> GNine: You don't really need to worry about that.  That's just compiz complaining about buggy programs.
<tekhawk> trying to figure out why i cant run a simple print class without Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: poping u
<tekhawk> upo
<GNine> looked pretty alarming on the terminal window.   and its just looping ...
<Blackgoth> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<Blackgoth> are you getting that too?
<GNine> ok.. so i pulled the compiz manager .. all i have to do now is click away on the features?
<cellojoe> who wants to say my nick so i can test a setting?
<Hobbsee> cellojoe: not me
<cellojoe> muuuuuch better. no more libnotify errors :) thanks
<cellojoe> i probably should've fixed libnotify, but instead i just disabled it
<RAOF> cellojoe: I believe just installing libnotify-bin would have fixed it for you
<cellojoe> hm... in the repos?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Creationist> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy.  Can anyone tell me why, all of a sudden, my ability to "Switch User' has completely disappeared?
<tekhawk> anyone know if there is any post apt stuff needed to get JDK working
<cellojoe> RAOF: it's already installed
<RAOF> cellojoe: Ah.  Well, then...
* RAOF shrugs.
<cellojoe> heh, thanks tho
<cellojoe> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<cellojoe> that's what it'd say
<RAOF> Ah, right.  It's a problem *in* libnotify-bin.  Or rather, a problem finding the session bus.
<cellojoe> that is... using irssi in screen thru ssh
<RAOF> As am I.
<cellojoe> s'the only way to do it
<cellojoe> how did we ever get by w/o screen?
<cellojoe> anyway, i'm off.
<Creationist> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<cellojoe> @chuck
<cellojoe> awww
<GNine> as soon as i closed the terminal window compiz crashed my whole system
<Creationist> hmm... I really need to leave my session open and allow others to login, but the "Switch user" option has disappeared.... anyone know how I can do this?
<GNine> i had to fix xorg
<GNine> and i had lost my borders right before the crash too
<RAOF> GNine: Yes, that'll happen :).  Becuase closing the terminal window closed compiz, so you didn't have a window manager.
<tux_fl> anyone know about the dhcp bug in gutsy?
<GNine> so whats the advanced desktop effects settings
<GNine> how do i "get" the window manager
<GNine> am getting a s*** load of updates just now
<Blackgoth> shooo!
<Blackgoth> :P
<tiger_>  hi there, conky shows 100% cpu usage all the time on my amd turion machine.However, both top and ps aux show normal cpu activities ?
<Eq|work> then conky is wrong.
<Blackgoth> conky is WORNG!
<Blackgoth> sorry, tad too mutch 4chan
<tiger_> :d yes, I know that. But is there any workaround or at least known bug
<Blackgoth> tiger_: ill install conky on my laptop, just a sec
<Blackgoth> tiger_: must be something you did, works fine here :P
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(Blackgoth/#ubuntu+1) tiger_: I have 2 dualcores here, without a problem
(tiger_/#ubuntu+1) Gutsy/amd64 on an amd machine ?
(Blackgoth/#ubuntu+1) yes
<Blackgoth> Linux heavy 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 20:03:18 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blackgoth> model		: 67
<Blackgoth> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<Blackgoth> model		: 67
<Blackgoth> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<Blackgoth> :>
<tiger_> hehe . Then it is something personal with conky.
<tiger_> anyhow, I will look for another system monitor. Thanks ;)
<Vhata> update-manager -d is giving me MD5Sum mismatch errors on Packages.bz2 - how long should I wait before retrying?
<aldanon> anyone here good at creating drivers?
<aldanon> i'm trying to setup the new 64bit x-fi drivers with no joy
<jmg> heh
<aldanon> uh oh that didnt sound good hehe
<jmg> file a bug
<aldanon> i know compiling drivers isn't fun
<jmg> against alsa] 
<aldanon> usr13 filling you in? ;)
<usr13> He's done ok up until make
<usr13> WARNING: Error inserting haxfi
<usr13> FATAL: Error inserting ctalsa
<jmg> Er..
<Eq|work> that sounds like it's built fine..
<Eq|work> has depmod been run since inserting the modules into /lib/modules ?
<Eq|work> and what does dmesg say about that?
<aldanon> here's the directions i'm following http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587921.html
<usr13> He  is using instructions at: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587921.html
* Eq|work hasn't the patience to trawl through a gentoo forum atm
<usr13> aldanon: Yea, run depmod -a   (again)
<aldanon> permission denied
<usr13> sudo depmod -a
<usr13> make
<aldanon> back to prompt, no errors
<usr13> make install
<aldanon> warning "interlockedincrement" dedfined
<usr13> run make again [first] 
<aldanon> is the long and short of it
<aldanon> err *undefined
<usr13> interlockedincrement" dedfined
<usr13> ?
<aldanon> WARNING: "InterlockedIncrement" [/home/stragee/temp/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04/src/plugins/cthwiut/cthwiut.ko]  undefined!
<aldanon> tons of those messages referring to different plugins
<jtmoney> how do i enable compiz in kubuntu gutsy?
<aldanon> any thoughts Eq|work?
<stdin> jtmoney: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion just ignore the repositories part
<aldanon> usr13?
<xst> Where do I enable desktop effects in gutsy?
<aldanon> i guess this is starting to look like a no-win  eh?
<stdin> xst: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion just ignore the repositories part
<Vhata> when I run update-manager -d to upgrade to gutsy, it creates /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list which has "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer" hardcoded in it (I'm not even in the USA), and this repository gives me MD5Sum mismatch errors which means I can't upgrade to gutsy - anybody got any ideas?
<aldanon> any compiling wizards here? ;)
<jtmoney> okay, i see that the package compiz isn't even installed... isn't there some way to just check a box and have it installed/enabled?
<xst> I thought compiz was part of gutsy. Isn't it that?
<xst> Part of the standard installation, I mean
<jtmoney> yeah, exactly
<jtmoney> well, i just installed beta from scratch and it wasn't included
<jtmoney> then again, i had to enable fglrx after the install
<aldanon> usr13: i think i found something ;)
<Eq|work> aldanon : is it just warnings, or are there errors?
<Eq|work> warnings you can ignore.
<Eq|work> (usually)
<aldanon> eqlwork would you mind checking this page for me?
<aldanon> it might be my answer but i dont understand it
<Eq|work> can probably try
<aldanon> halfway down the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3453210
<aldanon> waldorsockbat talked about ctsound-script and ript out the offending piece of code
<aldanon> i'm getting the same error as him
<Eq|work> aldanon : just to confirm, when trying to load the module you get 'Unknown kernel version. Exit...' ?
<aldanon> err actually no
<aldanon> if you scroll up 1 post, you'll see the error i'm getting
<aldanon> FATAL: Error inserting ctalsa (/lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound/ctalsa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Eq|work> that's after doing make install, yeah?
<aldanon> correct
<Eq|work> what are you running to get that to happen?
<aldanon> ?
<Eq|work> is that happening as part of make install?
<Eq|work> or through something else?
<aldanon> right, after i type make install, it get a long list of messages ending with that one
<Eq|work> ok
<Eq|work> sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe ctalsa
<aldanon> FATAL: Error inserting ctalsa (/lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound/ctalsa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Eq|work> dmesg | tail
<jmg>  what does dmesg say?
<aldanon> i suppose i shouldnt paste all of that heh
<Eq|work> pastebin
<Eq|work> but even then, no
<jmg> just the relevant part
<aldanon> not sure how to pastebin
<aldanon> sorry ;/
<jmg> pastebin.org
* Eq|work points at the topic
<jmg> !pastebin > aldanon
<aldanon> http://www.pastebin.org/3988
<Eq|work> is that all there is about the ctalsa stuff?
<jmg> looks like you are building against the wrong kernel source or something
<aldanon> that's the result of dmesg | tail
<Eq|work> aldanon : can you do dmesg normally, and check that?
<aldanon> i'm running 7.10
<Eq|work> however it does look like it's down to a single unknown symbol..
<aldanon> just type dmesg?
<jmg> crimsun: what do you make of http://www.pastebin.org/3988
<Eq|work> aldanon : yeah
<Eq|work> then check the end of it
<Eq|work> for ctalsa stuff..
<Eq|work> I think the problem is that the Ubuntu v7.10 kernel is compiled to use SLUB and not SLAB because malloc_sizes is not included in SLUB but in SLAB.
<aldanon> http://www.pastebin.org/3989
<Eq|work> from a quick google
<Eq|work> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4289942.html?sid=90ecb60103d3e535d1ee6eb709a58aed#4289942
<Eq|work> file a bug against the kernel
<aldanon> slab and slub? heh
<Eq|work> yeah, doesn't mean a huge amount to me either
<Eq|work> and i've been compiling kernels for 7 years..
<aldanon> i download the 2.6.22.9 vanilla kernel and used my configuration except that i changed slub to slab, works fine now hah
<aldanon> now if only i knew a slub from a slab i'd be just dandy =D hehe
<Eq|work> like i said - file a bug against the kernel
* aldanon sighs
<aldanon> 5 more hours sunk into ubuntu
<aldanon> windows has the viruses and spyware, while ubuntu simply doesnt work
<aldanon> pick your poison lmao
<aldanon> aww well thanks much to everyone that attempted to help, usr13, eqlwork etc you guys rock
<aldanon> tc all
<Eq|work> aldanon : you can't say ubuntu doesn't work
<Eq|work> it's not ubuntus fault that creative write shite drivers
<aldanon> sounds like a kernel issue
<aldanon> who knows, it is a beta driver
<Eq|work> not really
* aldanon sighs
<Eq|work> it's creatives fault for writing shit drivers and not releasing the specs
<Eq|work> a kernel change will resolve it
<Eq|work> if you can hang around for a while i can probably help you with that
<Eq|work> need to spend some time working first though :P
<aldanon> that's cool, you have an IM?
<aldanon> i've gotta hit the sack, but it'd be cool to try tomorrow
<wabiD> how old is the vmware player from synaptic
<aldanon> i don't mean to flame, technically the build of OS i'm on is in beta too
<aldanon> welp just leave a message on www.techreflection.com
<aldanon> it's my site, appreciate the help
<Starcraftmazter> How do I disable compiz in 7.10 (latest)? The desktop effects aren't there anymore
<Starcraftmazter> that is, the desktop effects enable/disable dialogue
<jsomers> system - preferences - appearance
<jsomers> it's all combined into one dialog these days
<nanonyme> heh @ topic
<Starcraftmazter> ahhh :D
<nanonyme> maybe i should do a dist-upgrade too, haven't done it for half a week
<Starcraftmazter> doesnt update manager do it automatically since 6.10
<Starcraftmazter> hmmm nevermind at my comment :D
<wabiD> does anyone have vista booting off a real partition with vmware
<nanonyme> Starcraftmazter, i don't use update manager :)
<Starcraftmazter> really?
<bazhang> greetings
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<nanonyme> Starcraftmazter, no, i just use aptitude
<Starcraftmazter> I see
<nanonyme> haven't seen any reason to use anything else
<bazhang> kubuntu is really solid.
<Starcraftmazter> yep, so is a brick wall :D
<gunny> anyone experience much longer delay (30 secs+) now after Gutsy login to having a ready desktop compared to feisty?
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter: haha
<Starcraftmazter> gunny, I've been having all sorts of desktop bugs in Gutsy
<bazhang> gunny: boot time is really fast for me--around 10-15 seconds.
<Starcraftmazter> atm workspaces just don't friggin want to function properly :D
<gunny> bazhang: hmmm just after login though it takes heaps longer in gutsy
<bazhang> gunny: really?
<bazhang> gunny: I had tons more trouble with Feisty.
<gunny> bazhang: yep and it real quick in fesity so something's competing somewhere i've turned off (removed) tracker as well
<gunny> are you guys running full compiz as well
<bazhang> yep.
<Starcraftmazter> yer
<bazhang> gunny: but javascript is disabled--wordpress doesn't like it.
<Starcraftmazter> I thought it was causing problems, but apparently not >_>
<gunny> everything's behaving really well except for speed of first time login
<bazhang> very brick wall like here.
<Starcraftmazter> :D
<gunny> and alsa micro[hone woes with ICH6 ALC880 which worked in fesity
<gunny> s/fesity/feisty
<Starcraftmazter> feisty:D
<bazhang> gunny: very first time log in was slow, but since then it has been phenomenal, both start up and shutdown--shutdown or reboot is around 5 seconds
<gunny> wow
<gunny> mind you i'm also running oracle, mysql etc but was before as well
<bazhang> gunny: well that might explain it.
<gunny> its not boot up, its after login thats the prob
<bazhang> everytime?
<gunny> only really first time but if i log out in and its faster but not the same as before
<gunny> as in the same as in feisty
<bazhang> ok
<Starcraftmazter> check your startup in sessions>?
<gunny> that and the microphone issues are the only things annoying me..everything else is great (running oracle, eclipse, mythtv all good)
<bazhang> wow you got mythtv going, how long did that take?
<gunny> it was working in feisty as well not too long few hours of tinkering !
<bazhang> just a few hours? front and back end? wow.
<gunny> yep and two remotes (feisty and mac os x) !
<bazhang> unreal
<Starcraftmazter> anyone have any bugs relating to switching workspaces?
<gunny> i'm really impressed by it also got austrlian program grabbers working as well
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter: do you mean viewport switcher?
<bazhang> shift-super-tab?
<Starcraftmazter> no
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: i do
<Starcraftmazter> this is outside of compiz
<bazhang> gunny: avermedia card?
<Starcraftmazter> lemsx1, what do you experience?
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter: oh, sorry.
<Starcraftmazter> thats ok:D
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: well, only when running compiz
<Starcraftmazter> compiz workspace switching is also buggy I found
<gunny> yep this is all on a clevo D900 with a M102 (i think) avermedia card
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: right now i turned off compiz because of problems when switching users
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: but i assume that this is a known issue
<Starcraftmazter> do you still have problems with workspaces?
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: i only have 2 workspaces now (whatever default) and clicking on the applet to switch just works... what should i be seeing?
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: ctrl+alt+left|right also works
<Starcraftmazter> hmmm
<Starcraftmazter> in 7.10 where do you chose number of workspaces
<Starcraftmazter> assuming compiz is off
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: i think there is no GUI to allow you to change that...
<Starcraftmazter> :O
<Starcraftmazter> thats strange
<Starcraftmazter> in previous versions it was in properties of workspaces
<Starcraftmazter> spaces
<Starcraftmazter> whatever
<Starcraftmazter> :D
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: yep. and that created a ton of problems with consistency
<Starcraftmazter> where is the setting
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: especially with compiz/beryl etc
<compwiz18> I have a usb bluetooth dongle that works perfectly on my x86 gutsy laptop, but not on a different x64 laptop.  The message is Couldn't display "obex://[00:1c:12:a9:0d:72] ". Check if the service is available.  Any suggestions?
<Starcraftmazter> mmm
<Starcraftmazter> compwiz18 check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<compwiz18> Starcraftmazter, I looked at that, it didn't help.  But I have a bluetooth update, hang on
<compwiz18> I set up both of the computers the same, but it only likes my x32 one
* compwiz18 is confused
<rothchild> hey compwiz18 still no joy with bluetooth
<compwiz18> me neither
<compwiz18> just got a bluetooth update
<compwiz18> but it looks like it didn't help
<wabiD> grr vmware is still being dumb
<rothchild> :-(
<compwiz18> gonna reboot
<compwiz18> brb
<Eq|work> compwiz18 : before you do
<Eq|work> or not
<lemsx1> wabiD: whatchamean? i'm using vmware on Gutsy
<wabiD> im trying to boot a physical partition
<lemsx1> wabiD: ah, good luck with that ;-)
<wabiD> but it says i have insufficient bhah
<lemsx1> wabiD: vmware 6?
<wabiD> yea
<lemsx1> wabiD: are you a member of "disk" group?
<wabiD> adduser wabid disk?
<lemsx1> wabiD: or whatever group owns the /dev/* device?
<lemsx1> wabiD: yep. and logout/login
<Starcraftmazter> wow, GL desktop just made my workspaces work, what seems to be flawlessly
<wabiD> k brb
<Starcraftmazter> is gl desktop related to compiz?
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: good to know. but now you lost user switching ability ;-)
<Starcraftmazter> lol I dont use multiple users :D
<wabiD> now it says the partition table is invalid
<Starcraftmazter> with my previous question though, is GL desktop related to compiz?
<lemsx1> Starcraftmazter: share with the world! open SSH with root account enabled and no password. that allows those without fast machines to run code on your PC!
<lemsx1> wabiD: that's an improvement uh?
<Starcraftmazter> :O
<wabiD> i can dual boot just fine
<lemsx1> wabiD: you will need to reformat that with vmware i guess... or at least use something that fixes the partition table like cfdisk
<lemsx1> wabiD: yeah, but that's not the same my friend
<compwiz18> huh
<compwiz18> no joy with that update
<lemsx1> wabiD: when you "dual boot" your system knows about your partitions because it sees the whole disk
<wabiD> soo how can i use cfdisk
<lemsx1> wabiD: when you tell vmware to use a disk as a drive (a partition!?) how can it know that?
<wabiD> im telling it to use /dev/sda1
<lemsx1> wabiD: well, you have to sacrifice something
<wabiD> i typed in cfdisk /dev/sda1 and it said fatal error
<lemsx1> wabiD: is up to you what you do. but you will either need to mess up your dual boot, or tell vmware to use an image instead of a physical disk/partition
<wabiD> how will it mess up dual boot
<lemsx1> wabiD: where are you typing that? in your real OS?
<wabiD> i think i could sacrifice it as long as it is reversable
<wabiD> yea
<lemsx1> wabiD: you can't do that
<wabiD> i only have a primary os
<wabiD> i cant even make the vmware file
<lemsx1> wabiD: you need to assign /dev/sda1 as a "disk" in vmware. and then use a CD image or something to boot inside vmware. and partition your "disk"
<wabiD> partition ends after end-of-disk, that doesnt sound good
<wabiD> would that erase my current vista partition
<wabiD> or is this a fake partition
<lemsx1> wabiD: uh?
<lemsx1> wabiD: where is vista? /dev/sda1 as well?
<wabiD> thats what vista is /dev/sda1
<wabiD> i shrunk it and installed ubuntu reciently
<lemsx1> wabiD: jeje!. you're a funny dude
<lemsx1> wabiD: what are you trying to do now? boot into ubuntu and use vmware to open your vista from your physical drive?
<wabiD> youre laughing at me in other languages :)
<lemsx1> wabiD: that won't work
<wabiD> why not
<lemsx1> wabiD: well, good luck
<lemsx1> wabiD: but that won't work
<wabiD> it says its an option on line
<lemsx1> wabiD: yeah, you can install Vista like that
<lemsx1> wabiD: but you won't be able to make vista work inside vmware. the "hardware" is not the same
<wabiD> yea itll ask me to reactivate
<wabiD> ill just remove activation later
<lemsx1> wabiD: vmware emulates a FULL system. it's not a "hypervisor" or something that uses paravirtualization
<lemsx1> wabiD: let me know if you get it to work
<wabiD> shouldnt it at least attempt to boot vista though
<wabiD> and then realize its the wrong hardware and crap out
<wabiD> wait i think i got it
<lemsx1> wabiD: no, that's the problem. vmware will attempt to read the "disk" partition and map it to the BIOS
<wabiD> yea now i get an error that the partition table on the disk has changed since the disk was created
<compwiz18> does anyone know how to "pair" a bluetooth device with the computer?
<wabiD> is there any way i can tell vmware to boot to a folder that is mounted by ubuntu
<wabiD> instead of a file
<wabiD> like /media/naxos or something
<lemsx1> compwiz18: put them in discover mode and pair them? which is pairing which ?
<compwiz18> how do I tell Ubuntu to pair with the cell phone?
<lemsx1> wabiD: not that i know of. why would that work? think of vmware as a "machine"
<lemsx1> wabiD: you might want to try PXE or something like that to boot to a remote system...
<lemsx1> wabiD: i'm not sure if you can do that with windows though...
<wabiD> i got vista to boot
<wabiD> i actually managed to get grub to boot
<lemsx1> wabiD: but, in my case, i think it's easier to simply backup your data from your vista partition. remove the partition and set that as a regular ext3 or so partition. use vmware from linux and install vista in an image file that will take all the space from /dev/sda1 (ext3). then restore your files. and you are done
<wabiD> vista craps out at crcdsk
<wabiD> not unexpected though
<Eq|work> compwiz18 : is the driver in the restricted modules by any chance?
<wabiD> what is release mouse in vmware
<mon^rch> ctrl+alt
<compwiz18> Eq|work, I don't think so.  I plugged the USB dongle in, it recognized it, and it can see my phone, but when I press Connect, it communicates with my phone for half a second and then disconnects
<Eq|work> this on the 64bit machine?
<compwiz18> Eq|work, yeah.  On 32bit it works perfectly
<wabiD> well i got vmware to boot to grub, and memtest86+ boots just fine
<Eq|work> hm
<wabiD> i wonder if i can get rid of checkdisk and get vista to boot
<Eq|work> interesting.
<Eq|work> checked to see if there are any relevant bugreports?
<wabiD> lemsx1, from how it looks right now, this is still a plausible solution
<wabiD> when i ran vista in safemode it loaded all the files until checkdisk and then bluescreened
<wabiD> now its attempting to boot gutsy from gutsy
<wabiD> this could cause some damage
<Eq|work> just a bit, yeah
<wabiD> its going super slow
<Eq|work> fista'll probably have the same issues as xp
<wabiD> im suprised how well compiz plays with vmware
<Eq|work> differing ide controllers == fark off.
<lemsx1> wabiD: you can take a Linux disk from a system and put it in another system and Linux will work
<lemsx1> wabiD: you cannot do that with windows
<wabiD> yea but im IN gutsy right now
<wabiD> and im trying to boot the same partition within vmware
<lemsx1> wabiD: that doesn't surprise me
<wabiD> and its working
<lemsx1> wabiD: if you get vista to work, that will surprise me. keep trying
<wabiD> im gonna rename crcdsk and see what happens
<lemsx1> wabiD: jeje!
<Eq|work> probably won't boot at all
<wabiD> eh
<Eq|work> he missed the h :P
<wabiD> no thats spanish
<wabiD> whats weird is that i told it NEVER to run crcdisk from the registry
<lemsx1> wabiD: see. Linux is an advanced operating system. vista is ... old technology :-P
<wabiD> yea but i cant watch videos on abc.com with linux
<wabiD> or my xbox :/
<wabiD> id argue linux is older :)
<lemsx1> wabiD: there is always a way to watch videos
<Eq|work> wabiD : you can actually..
<lemsx1> wabiD: you mean because of DRM?
<wabiD> kinda
<lemsx1> wabiD: or because of missing stuff?
<wabiD> you need to install their firefox plugin
<wabiD> i changed my useragent
<wabiD> and the .xpi still fails to install
<lemsx1> wabiD: of course it fails
<wabiD> meh its using flash to play the videos im pretty sure
<wabiD> i could try downloading the .xpi and editing it
<wabiD> but i figured i could try to get vista to boot
<lemsx1> wabiD: that's like running setup.exe from the Office CD and expecting it to work (assuming that you don't have wine installed)
<wabiD> why .xpi should be universal for firefos
<lemsx1> wabiD: .xpi might be. but whatever stuff it depends on are probably meant for windows only (activex and whatever)
<lemsx1> wabiD: in any case, what's on abc.com that's not in some other site? and why can't you just install vmware and use it the "right" way
<wabiD> the activex controller is ie only
<wabiD> cuz it works on a mac
<wabiD> cuz i still want to be able to dual boot
<lemsx1> wabiD: sure. leave /dev/sda1 as vista. and use vmware inside linux o create another installation of vista
<peter77> I've changed the background solid colour to blue and the log in colour to blue.
<lemsx1> wabiD: storage is cheap!
<wabiD> yea and im full
<lemsx1> wabiD: wait until Best Buy opens and buy a new drive
<wabiD> i have 2 120 gigs full, my xbox has 920 gigs full, and vista is 80 gigs full
<peter77> But right about where the splash screen use to appear the background changes back to that awful beige
<peter77> how do I change that background colour to blue as well please?
<tapas> hi
<wabiD> does search work on ntfs partitions
<timstokman> could someone help me connect to my university network? i have a working network card .g which can connect to wpa2 personal networks, but my university has a wpa enterprise with ttls pap to which i cant connect
<tapas> it seems the libasound2 shipped with gutsy is broken..
<timstokman> could anyone here help me with that?
<tapas> when i compile the jack pcm plugin from the original alsa-plugins source against it, it won't work..
<lemsx1> timstokman: ouch... i've never done that one...
<peter77> I think this is an xbox room
<tapas> [not only does ubuntu not ship this plugin, now it's also impossible to use it when built from sources] 
<tapas> aplay: set_params:900: Sample format non available
<lemsx1> tapas: but gutsy is not out yet ;-)
<peter77> sorry for straying off topic, I'll stick to xbox questions!
<tapas> this used to work great on feisty :)
<tapas> so i wonder: whatcan i do about it
<timstokman> i hate to use vista for an internet connection here :(
<tapas> lemsx1: yeah, that's why i would eb glad if this were fixed before release
<lemsx1> timstokman: google no good?
<timstokman> nope
<timstokman> main problem is wpa_supplicant.conf
<lemsx1> tapas: did you check launchpad's bugs?
<peter77> tim have you tried to talk to your universities sys admins?
<timstokman> which isnt there
<lemsx1> tapas: file one quickly ;-)
<timstokman> peter77: they dont support linux
<tapas> lemsx1: sure will do. i supposed i asked if maybe here someone knew a solutoion already
<peter77> is that what they said?
<timstokman> yes, thats their official policy
<peter77> so what do they support?
<timstokman> vista, xp, mac
<peter77> that's bullshit, my uni supports linux
<peter77> is it because the admins don't know how to use linux?
<timstokman> it isnt something i can change
<peter77> it is
<Starcraftmazter> well I must sat, the workplaces are as inconsistant as quantum mechanics
<Starcraftmazter> say*
<tapas> in the bug report thingy, where can i specify that this is wrt gutsy?
<peter77> complain to hell and help them recognise people use linux
<timstokman> ill try that, but first i want to get on the network :)
<timstokman> i have vista on my laptop but i hate it
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone have problems with switching to first workspace from any other, taking about 10 seconds
<peter77> yeah, I got one with XP on
<peter77> did you say they use wpa enterpirse?
<timstokman> yes
<timstokman> with ttls
<GNine> my puter's xserver works with NV stated in the xorg.conf .  does compiz require the entry NVidia?
<peter77> have you been through the network configuration and tried setting it up to WPA Enterpirse>
<peter77> ?
<timstokman> first i got a popup prompt where wpa enterprise was an option
<timstokman> but after trying that several times i couldnt log in with that
<timstokman> tryed several options, but couldnt get in
<peter77> did you try to get it working on feisty with no luck?
<timstokman> new laptop, so i installed gutsy from start
<peter77> ahh I see
<timstokman> wifi driver seems to work fine otherwise
<tapas> there once was a tool called chkinstall or soemthing.. does this still exist in ubuntu?
<timstokman> i can get on my home network
<timstokman> which has wpa 2 personal .g
<peter77> I wouldn't recommend going to beta streight away as you won't know if anything has been broken since the previous stable release
<GNine> the beta works fine
<timstokman> new hardware
<timstokman> i figured the newest kernel had a better change
<peter77> yes but Linux distros have a habbit of behaving better with different comps than others
<fraco> does anyone else have compiz popping full-screen games out to windowed mode?
<lemsx1> fraco: yep
<Starcraftmazter> what kind of games
<GNine> i just got it today. no issues.. except that i had to reconfigure my xserver . but that was easy.   the only problem is that i cant get compiz to work.  but so it happend on feisty as well
<peter77> tim does your uni have a specialist computing school?
<lemsx1> fraco: like frozen-bubble right?
<fraco> well, I have it with urbanterror
<wabiD> just for the record, booting ubuntu from within itself is a bad idea
<Starcraftmazter> [21:28:37]  <wabiD> just for the record, booting ubuntu from within itself is a bad idea
<Starcraftmazter> LOL
<fraco> its playing fullscreen and then after 10 minutes pops out of full screen.
<lemsx1> wabiD: jeje!. of course
<fraco> alt-enter or alt-tab or no keys/mouse seem to respond any more
<fraco> have to restart X
<lemsx1> wabiD: data corruption is imminent ;-)
<wabiD> the hard drive went nuts and wouldnt boot
<wabiD> yea i recovered it all already
<mon^rch> fraco: turn off your screensaver while playing games
<mon^rch> ;)
<fraco> i turn off compiz
<lemsx1> wabiD: the good thing about using an advanced os... :-P
<fraco> it helps too
<wabiD> eh a journaling file system you mean
<wabiD> ntfs would have been fixable too
<lemsx1> mon^rch: ah... good to know
<GNine> is there any other way to call compiz other than terminal?
<timstokman> peter77: yeah, my faculty
<wabiD> gksu compiz ?
<rocky> anyone know if gutsy is planning to include any integration between Tracker and Tomboy ? seems like a bit of step backwards (functionality-wise) to use Tracker instead of Beagle
<fraco> GNine: in gutsy there is System->Preferences ->Appearance->Effects
<fraco> enables compiz
<peter77> ahh and they said they don't support linux, I see hmm
<timstokman> peter77: we even run solaris here as desktop :p
<lemsx1> GNine: ALT+F2 compiz is another ;-)
<GNine> i assume you mean gutsy on gnome , fraco
<fraco> yes
<peter77> yeah we do at the uni I'm at as well
<timstokman> and debian
<fraco> but i tried kde and it had something similar
<GNine> i got Xubuntu
<wabiD> i thought beagle development slowed down
<fraco> dang
<fraco> :-D
<wabiD> yea after using xfce and gnome for a while, ill never go back to kde
<GNine> i got the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.. but i dont see an option to activate compiz in there
<wabiD> thats not to enable it
<fraco> no its not in there no
<fraco> its in appearance
<fraco> but i suppose thats a gnome thing
<wabiD> hes using xfce, not gnome
<wabiD> yea its not in the gui afaik
<GNine> yah..
<wabiD> youre going to have to tell it to run on boot somehow
<mon^rch> or alt+f2 and compiz -replace
<mon^rch> --replace
<wabiD> im guessing he wants it every time he boots though
<GNine> yup, mon^rch , i run that one from terminal..
<tapas> wabiD: xfce leaks massive amounts of memory on my box
<GNine> but alt-f2 would run it .. in user?
<wabiD> if you do it from alt f2 you wont have a rogue terminal open
<mon^rch> sould
<tapas> wabiD: leave it running for a day and your OOM killer will do nasty things ;)
<wabiD> do gksu compiz --replace then
<GNine> i c
<wabiD> or is that a gnome thinger too
<GNine> but i still have a xgl error..   :(
<GNine> after running the command
<compwiz18> Eq|work, I looked for relevant bug reports but none that I can find match my bluetooth issue
<GNine> tells me the xgl is not found.  and something about not having a whitelist ..
<peter77> how do I change the colour of the background where the gnome splash screen use to appear?
<GNine> last time i ran it . it crashed my system after 2 minutes
<GNine> had to fix xorg with that too..   :-/
<gomoran2> Hello, I have a kubuntu, gutsy, xrandr, i810 rotation-problem.
<_dan_> hello, since gutsy upgrade i got 2 times "Desktop" entry in my places menu, how can i get rid of one of those?
<gomoran2> rotation works halfway, the display is rotated but keeps size, so I get the left 768x768 of my screen on the top.
<compwiz18> Can someone walk me through establishing a bluetooth connection via the command line?
<lemsx1> wabiD: are you running compiz as root? why would you say: gksu compiz --replace ?
<tapas> i guess i found the bug in the libasound2 package.. this is a regression.. there needs to be one != made = in configure.in..
<tapas> is there a quick howto on how to replace a package with the corresponding source package where i could fix the bug?
<kyja> hello, I have an interesting problem. I just moved gutsy off from a 22 GB partition onto a 92.14 GB partition. gparted now reports it is 44.01 GB system with 48.13 GB free. properties on the drive stated its 23.2 GB os with only 45.3 GB free total capacity 68.5 GB so question is where is 23.64 GB of free space. I could not have lost that much due to clusters could I?
<tapas> i guess installing to /usr/local/ might help [and tweaking LD_LIBRARY_PATH] 
<tapas> debian has a fixed libasound2 package.. noted in the bugreport
<GNine> 44.01 + 48.13 = 92.14  &  23.64 + 68.5 = 92.14    coincidence?
<Starcraftmazter> whats that?
<GNine> Starcraftmazter, read kyja , above
<lemsx1> kyja: did you use dd to copy from one partition to another?
<kyja> I used gparted actualy
<lemsx1> kyja: perhaps gparted uses some form of dd to do that...
<kyja> yeah it might have.
<kyja> it inflated twice in size. but the partition it lives on went from 22 GB to 92 GB so. I can see cluster differences might be an issue. perhaps I am paranoid.
<lemsx1> kyja: i'm guessing that the partition wasn't calculated correctly in your partition map. but, if you are just moving from the same drive, then, that probably doesn't make sense...
<GNine> i dont think your missing anything. you're just miscalculating gigs
<kyja> yeah same drive.
<GNine> human error
<lemsx1> that could be true. what GNine says
<lemsx1> TPIBKAC ?
<kyja> I moved from sda3 to sda1 then formated sda1 and joined it.
<kyja> yeah perhaps.
<lemsx1> kyja: fancy.... did you move what was in sda3 back to the first cylinder of what's now /dev/sda1?
<lemsx1> kyja: i dunno how that works actually... i'm just trying to be helpful by throwing ideas to the air
<lemsx1> jeje!
<lemsx1> kyja: i know that you can join later partitions to previous ones, but not the way you did it
<kyja> errr but the propertied info believes its only a 68 gig drive. gparted says I have 92. it is 100 gb
<lemsx1> kyja: that's after hard booting the system? perhaps is your BIOS playing tricks on you?
<GNine> are you counting your swap partition
<kyja> lemsx1, yes I copied sda3 to sda1 then deleted sda3 and joined them for one partition
<kyja> it refuesed to join them in reverse.. could not put sda1 into sda3 so I had to swap places.
<kyja> otherwise I would have just joind them without copy. but it refused.
<kyja> hehe well, idk.
<kyja> how can I invoke fschk on next restart?
<DoYouKnow> it's in fstab
<DoYouKnow> I think
<kyja> k
<mitchells00> hi...
<DoYouKnow> hi mitchells00
<bazhang> hi all
<mitchells00> i know the topic says *don't* run gusty if i'm not familliar with bugfixing, dpkg & dependencies etc.. but my ISP's mirror didn't mention anywhere it's in beta.. so now i'm stuck with it...
<GNine> dont do anything crazy.  you'll be fine for most computing needs
<mitchells00> i'm not completely clueless.. i can get around (somewhat) in terminal and i can follow instructions...
* GNine looks at dvd movie on screen
<mitchells00> BUt i've run into a brick wall
<mitchells00> i looked on forums and googled it
<bazhang> mitchells00: I feel like it's more stable than feisty; faster and more features, the list goes on..
<mitchells00> but i can't seem to detect my mobo's onboard lan...
<bazhang> are you on it now?
<mitchells00> bazhang i've already installed it (with alot of work)
<mitchells00> i'm sitting next to it
<mitchells00> but not using it atm
<bazhang> mitchells00: what was so tough?
<mitchells00> 2 things
<bazhang> mmm-hmm
<mitchells00> i can't get ANYTHING to detect my lan...
<mitchells00> and i can't live with the vesa video drivers anymore...
<GNine> sorry to hear that.. never had a single problem ever connecting to the internet
<Pici> mitchells00: Does it show up in lspci?
<mitchells00> yeah... as unknown device
<bazhang> mitchells00: what video card?
<GNine> specially coming from onboard lan
<mitchells00> Nvidia 8800 GT
<mitchells00> 256 onboard and 256 hyper memory or w/e it is :P
<mitchells00> i've never had a problem with it either..
<mitchells00> same lan port, and older (like years ago old) distro of ubuntu ran fine
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, hmmm... have you tried searching google for help on setting it up?
<mitchells00> as did slackware and slax, mandrake, etc
<mitchells00> i have and i found nothing..
<DoYouKnow> lately I have been using google a lot for finding linux information
<DoYouKnow> and it seems to help
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, this is just a guess, but maybe you have some kind of IRQ problem
<DoYouKnow> look into that
<kyja> get this !!. I go to back up my Video directory that properties reports is 3.9 Gb. dragging the folder to k3b it said it was 7.8 GB or something like that. I drag each file into k3b instead and its the right size. I checked for invisibles in folder there are none.
<DoYouKnow> maybe one device is being detected and its blocking another device
<GNine> or your lan needs a driver update.. but then again you just upgrade.  obscure
<kyja> I have a feeling it is picking up the old file structure that was not zeroed on format.
<mitchells00> why did i have to give away my spare lan card :/
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, some network cards used to have IRQ configuration as a seperate downloadable utility
<DoYouKnow> not sure if they're still doing that
<DoYouKnow> look into that too
<Starcraftmazter> damnit whats the hotkey for negative in compiz
<DoYouKnow> I am thinking of old 3coms
<mitchells00> 2nd problem... the video... i had that error when X tryed to start where it says that no screen is found... so i went into /ext/X11/xorg.conf and changed Driver "nv" to "vesa"
<mitchells00> and now the performance of anything visual is... shocking
<mitchells00> windows cut up when i drag them
<mitchells00> and causes huge lag..
<mooper> Hi, Im having problems with usb sticks and cd's
<[Wiebel] > don't use them then :)
<mooper> They are taking ages or just not automounting :(
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, why are you using visa?
<mooper> hur hur
<DoYouKnow> vesa
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, try the standard vga driver
<mitchells00> i did
<mitchells00> wait
<mitchells00> what is it..?
<mitchells00> i just read on a forum that vesa solved that problem..
<DoYouKnow> try vga
<mitchells00> hmm.. i'll try it..
<kyja> ahhh to do a fschk then >sudo shutdown -rF now
<GNine> sounds like your whole system is nothing short of .. b0rked.  mitchells00 ..
<mitchells00> well it works fine with every other OS i've thrown at it..
<mitchells00> including *shudders* vista
* GNine doesnt even have a fortune cookie around 
<GNine> the only "issue" i have is compiz.. which is not really an issue.  more like a hobby i need to work on
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter: super +N for window, super +M for whole desktop
<DoYouKnow> yeah, I am using 7.04 feisty and notice the fglrx + Xgl + compiz-fusion + extra plugins + unsupported plugins is sort of slow with the defaults
<DoYouKnow> Xgl not supporting direct rendering is my prime culprit
<mooper> Can anyone give me any ideas why my usb stick isnt automounting?
<mitchells00> because it doesen't like you...?
<mitchells00> iuno
<GNine> zing!  that my problem right there , DoYouKnow
<Filthpig> hey
<mooper> mitchells00, I was sleeping wit its mother
<mitchells00> i've never had good luck with flash drives and linux
<mitchells00> .... EVER
<mitchells00> :/
<penguincentral_> how do i install the apache web server
<GNine> actually .. xgl is not registering .. i thought i had all the toys in line tho
<mooper> :/ it works on my laptop but not on my bloody desktop
<mooper> GAH
<Filthpig> Over at the appearances section I can select various ways to use compiz fusion, but how can I edit stuff if I select custom? there is nothing to lead me to a customizing section there :/
<kyja> vista... isn't that a work they use for a piece of property that has better views so you can be more over taxed on something thats useless other than to look at?
<mitchells00> this might seem like a stupid question.. but how do you close x?
<mitchells00> :P
<mitchells00> i'm in alt+ctrl+F1...
<minimec> mitchells00: sudo killall gdm
<Filthpig> close to run with console only, or simply restart x?
<mitchells00> console only..
<mitchells00> i'm not THAT dumb..
<Filthpig> see minimac, then :)
<Filthpig> minimec, sorry
<mitchells00> hahaha :)
<penguincentral_> how do i install the apache web server?
<mitchells00> have you read the instructions?
<minimec> penguincentral_: sudo aptitude install apache2
<bazhang> Filthpig: you have to download the compizconfig settings manager, then you can customize.
<mitchells00> erm.. i did sudo killall gdm
<mitchells00> now nothing's working
<penguincentral_> thanks minimec
<mitchells00> not even console..
<mitchells00> i can type
<mitchells00> and press enter
<mitchells00> but nothing happens
<minimec> mitchells00: now you can restart it with sudo gdm && exit
<bazhang> mitchells00: is it a dual boot?
<mitchells00> triboot actually :P
<bazhang> vista xp and gutsy?
<Pensacola> is it possible to change the default file manager from dolphin to konqueror in kubuntu gutsy?
<mitchells00> yep :P
<mitchells00> i have to have vista to learn it...
<mitchells00> to fix people computers
<mitchells00> when they (supidly) upgrade.....
<Filthpig> bazhang: shouldn't that be included since the custom-option is there?
<bazhang> Filthpig: is it already installed?
<Filthpig> guess not
<bazhang> there you go.
<Filthpig> I just wonder why they haven't included it
<Filthpig> or made some option to download it
<bazhang> Filthpig: probably because it's stable just as is--without it.
<Filthpig> i.e. clicking "custom" will notify you that the custimization tool is not present and do you want to download it
<mitchells00> nope if i have driver "vga" i get "failed to start the X server bla bla bla Fatal server error: no screens found"
<bazhang> Filthpig: you should choose to get it.
<mitchells00> so vesa looks like my only option... unless nvidia released working GT drivers for linux...
<minimec> mitchells00: what card do you have?
<mitchells00> Nvidia 8500 GT
<penguincentral_> nice
<mitchells00> :P
<Filthpig> bazhang: it's not even available from the repos o0
<LjL> Pensacola: right click on any directory, select Open With, select Other, type 'konqueror', tick "Remember"
<Pensacola> thx
<minimec> mitchells00: don't they work with the nvidia-new driver?
<mitchells00> i haven't tryed...
<mitchells00> i didn't know :P
<bazhang> Filthpig: sure it is; just hit update on Synaptic (Ubuntu, right?).
<GNine> i got nvidia and i got nv set up at xorg.   i even updated to the restricted drivers with gutsy
<mitchells00> i'll try them now.. (when x decides to crash :P)
<bazhang> mitchells00: have you tried Envy?
<Filthpig> ubuntu, yeah
<GNine> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<GNine> i havent used it.
<bazhang> just a suggestion...
<minimec> mitchells00: If not, I agree with you that vesa is your only opinion. But I think the nvidia-new driver will do for you. Use the restricted driver.
<Filthpig> if I search for compiz it only shows som "MacSlow's Cairo Clock"-stuff
<mitchells00> O.O
<minimec> mitchells00: optioin not opinion ;)
<bazhang> Filthpig: get updates or fetch updates, then apply changes, then it should be there
<mitchells00> cd /ext/X11/ << no suck file or directory :D
<mitchells00> *:O
<mitchells00> whoops
<mitchells00> ext - etc
<mitchells00> xD
<penguincentral_> minimec: i have installed apache2, now how do i set it up?
<GNine> you need to take a break
<Starcraftmazter> anyone else having problems of windows not displaying when they should (ie being hidden) and being in unviewable parts of the screen, etc
<GNine> walk outside , greet your neighbors ..
<minimec> penguincentral_: Open a browser and type 127.0.0.1 or localhost in it. You should see the apache-default homepage of your server.
<mitchells00> nvidia new module doesen't exist..
<penguincentral_> ok
<Filthpig> bazhang: there is no such button there
<minimec> penguincentral_: In fact. Your apache is installed and working!
<Filthpig> only search bar
<DoYouKnow> mitchells00, I think he was saying you need to apt-get it
<GNine> check synaptic for all your packages needs
<mitchells00> ..
<penguincentral_> yeah, i know that
<Filthpig> I guess it updates automatically
<mitchells00> first i need to get my lan card working..
<penguincentral_> but how do i manually configure it?
<mitchells00> -_-;;;;;;;;
<bazhang> Filthpig: you have synaptic, right?
<GNine> its like the checkout at the airport
* mitchells00 smashes head into the nearest brick wall
<penguincentral_> minimec: how do i manually configure it
<Filthpig> I use the Add/Remove Applications-tool in Ubuntu
<bazhang> best to use synaptic
<GNine> synaptic is more comprehensive
<bazhang> Filthpig: have you used the terminal?
<Filthpig> yeah, I find it through terminal
<Filthpig> hm
<penguincentral_> minimec: when you click on the apache2 folder in web browser, it throws up a page saying: It works!
<bazhang> Filthpig: it's actually quicker and easier...
<mitchells00> ok since my video isn't THAT high priority.. it works... sort of... can we try for my lan card...?
<mitchells00> i'll get the mobo box out
<minimec> penguincentral_: I think the files are in /etc/apache. If you want to set your own homepage, put the folder in /var/www/ and set the index.html
<pvandewyngaerde> torcs is crashing here
<mitchells00> ok i can't find it i'll look on the website.. and if anyone wants to help it's a Gigabyte 9653-SP
<pvandewyngaerde> Segmentationfault
<penguincentral_> minimec: correction, /etc/apache2
<minimec> penguincentral_: THX ;)
<penguincentral_> minimec: that's ok
<mitchells00> 8965p-s3
<penguincentral_> :)
<mitchells00> omg
<mitchells00> 965P-S3
<mitchells00> that's it!
<mitchells00> i can't type -_-;;
<penguincentral_> minimec: so the only stuff that an outside computer can access is the content in /var/www?
<minimec> penguincentral_: normally yes. It could even be, that access is limited to localhost in the default configuration. I am not sure of that anymore.
<mitchells00> bingo
<mitchells00> it's a Marvell 8056 Gigabit LAN Controller
<penguincentral_> minimec: the idea was that i use apache, ssh to push files onto another server
<mitchells00> anyone know if ubuntu doesen't like? :P
<bazhang> Filthpig: you all set?
<Filthpig> there we go
<Filthpig> yeah, thanks
<Filthpig> (would really be easier if they only added a button;)
<bazhang> Filthpig: in the future, you might want to try the terminal.
<penguincentral_> minimec: if i type in my ip address on another computer, would i be able to access /var/www?
<Filthpig> bazhang: no worries, I'm quite comfortable using the terminal
<Filthpig> been using ubuntu for some time now, so it's not a problem
<bazhang> Filthpig: command is "sudo apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade; if you are searching, then it is sudo apt-cache search filename
<minimec> penguincentral_: Well if the other computer has a server running and you try to access it with http:// ... yes, but read only.
<Filthpig> bazhang: I knoow :)
<Filthpig> I've been using ubuntu since hoary, I think
<Filthpig> and several other debian based distros (and other)
<penguincentral_> minimec: that's fine
<minimec> penguincentral_: You don't need apache to move some files around!
<Filthpig> so I know about using apt, dpkg etc
<penguincentral_> minimec: long story
<penguincentral_> very long story
<penguincentral_> very very long story
<penguincentral_> thanks minimec
<ajv> Hi all, has anyone had any luck getting the ati Radeon mobility x1600 working. I installed the proper driver but video playback and any 3d stuff is very slow. Any Ideas ?
<penguincentral_> nope
<minimec> ajv: There will be a new property driver from ATI in about two weeks. Your problem will be over then.
<mitchells00> so does anyone know what i should do about my eth port?
<minimec> ajv: The new driver will support aiglx.
<pvandewyngaerde> i cant play torcs, it crashes
<mitchells00> it's a Marvell 8056 Gigabit LAN Controller just do you know.....
<mitchells00> *so
<minimec> mitchells00: so what about your network device?
<bazhang> Filthpig: ok. cheers!
<Filthpig> cheers mate
<mitchells00> whoops :P
<mitchells00> lspci returns: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown Device 4364 (rev 14)
<mitchells00> and lspci -n 04:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 14)
<minimec> mitchells00: what does iwconfig say?
<mitchells00> doesen't show it
<mitchells00> only wlan0 and wmaster0
<mitchells00> :/
<pixl> i have this annoying problem that dialogs pop up at the top left corner of the screen with titlebar inaccessable :S Im on xfce with compiz
<minimec> mitchells00: So if there is a linux driver you will have to compile it manually, as it seems Ubuntu does not recognise it.
<mitchells00> .......
<mitchells00> and how would one do such a thing...? :P
<mitchells00> if it was windows i can rip out and force in drivers... but linux is a little new to me hehe...
<minimec> mitchells00: First try to find some information about a possible linux driver for your card. Then look in the Ubuntuforums... Maybe you find something.
<minimec> mitchells00: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=549244
<kRush> pixl, guess you can force them anywhere with place or window rules plugin
<mitchells00> i'm seriously thinking that it might be a biiit easier if i just stick to ubuntu in VMware under XP........
<mitchells00> i saw that link
<mitchells00> i read it
<mitchells00> didn't understand a thing :P
<minimec> mitchells00: Looks that there is a dirver for your card and that with a little tuning you can get it to work.
<minimec> mitchells00: try to do a sudo modprobe sky2
<minimec> mitchells00: http://mwolf.net/archive/ubuntu-on-vaio/ <ctrl>f Unexpectedly, the biggest problem is the network card
<minimec> mitchells00: The sky2 driver for you card is part of the ubuntu kernel. You just have to configure it right.
<TheInfinity> mitchells00: you have a mac book pro?
<ajv> thanks minimec, will it sort beryl out ?
<minimec-afk> ajv: No beryl anymore. ;) Compiz-Fusion...
<penguincentral_> minimec-afk: compiz fusion is good
<ajv> my bad
<minimec-afk> penguincentral_: compiz-fusion works perfectly here too
<penguincentral_> minimec-afk: yeah. did you change your nick?
<minimec-afk> penguincentral_: I was off the keyboard for a moment.
<penguincentral_> ok
<peter77> is there a fix or work around to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140821 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<wfarr> Does anyone know of a way to pull Podcasts in the ITMS
<MTecknology> I definitely learned a lesson about trusting vista to not destroy files
<BioPod> so, just how stable is kubutnu beta really is?
<TheInfinity> its beta.
<Jaymac> it works, but expect things to break
<TheInfinity> most things work, some do not.
<MTecknology> I have firefox restored mostly - the only think i'm missing now is the passwords
<MTecknology> only thing**
<BioPod> anyone knows how it deals with the RT61 wifi chipset?
<robertj> hey all, whats the default expo key?
<Jaymac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486010&highlight=rt61
<kyja> my problem of drive size cured using>resize2fs /dev/hda1
<kyja> I now have 70 gigs free space instead of 50
<Jaymac> robertj, Super+E
<Jaymac> Super is likely to be the Windows key on your keyboard, unless you mapped it to something else
<kyja> yes it is
* kyja thinks it stands for super+evil logo key
<kyja> however it does not seem to be able to be mapped as a modifier key. ie like shift
<kyja> it stands alone and is an anoying single map key being beside the space bar
* kyja like mapping alt+t to open terminal
<robertj> hrmm, resume still not working with non-free nvidia?
<Reaby> any clue how to enable scandinavian keyboard / characters in wine apps ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've installed ndiswrapper for my rt2500 based wifi stick.  from /var/log/messages, i can see that ndiswrapper module is loaded properly and even lists down the supported encryption type.  however, even though the interface is up, i can't get connected.  any ideas?
<kyja> its been alot of work but I have beta working realy nicely now.
<kyja> I have to use ati restricted drivers or I will over clock. and I had to change options for audio including swapping gstreamer movie player for xine back end for same over clocking reason.
<NightBird> kyja: yeah.... I had to fight with it a bit myself as well.... it's mostly up and working though... though I haven't tried any of the media software, so I don't even know if all of that is working fine...
<kyja> now it purrs. and I fixed my bloated problem with resize2fs. I realy am liking this version
<kyja> its prommising
* NightBird remembers trying to get wirless working.... network connection was down, it wasn't detecting usb devices being plugged in.... wired connection wasn't set up correctly on the router... yeah... lots of fun getting that fixed
<kyja> ugg that sounds awful
<kyja> well I have it so os pretty much idles on most things now.
<NightBird> kyja: yeah... I had to boot into windows, download ndiswrapper, boot back into kubuntu, compile and install ndiswrapper... then it worked
<kyja> oh gosh thats awful
<NightBird> anyways..... I'm off to work, bye
<kyja> have good day
* kyja is realy happy to have recovered 20 GB using resize2fs
<dennda> after feisty to gutsy upgrade: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Cannot write to ressource.
<dennda> any idea?
<dennda> (the above error occurs when I click "test" on audio settings-dialog)
<kyja> oh man that reminds me I was having errors. where mic was working but I was geting an error dialog. I got to recheck that
<kyja> sound prefferences ?
<dennda> yes
<kyja> I had to select also all the way down
<dennda> dunno what it's called in english
<kyja> alsa
<robertj> does cheese use v4l1 or v4l2?
<dennda> did that. very same problem
<kyja> I typoed. it is Sound Preferences
<kyja> hmm interesting
<kyja> I only get an error on input test. but it works
<dennda> err
<dennda> i hope this is due to upgrading and not doing a fresh install...
<kyja> I installed fresh edgy on a partition then upgraded it. then I had to copy it over to old partition after I got it set up and stuff transfered. then merged partitions. fixed grub with suer grub fixed an alocation bug with resize2fs
<kyja> now I have a good system
<dennda> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<kyja> mm
<kyja> idk but for giggles maybe open synaptic pachage manager and search >audio driver
<dennda> err
<dennda> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  no sound with SAA7134 - pci id 1102:0005" [Medium,Triaged] 
<dennda> this is it
* dennda adds his info
<dennda> triaged?
<dennda> why triaged?
<kyja> in my places menu I have to desktop items
<kyja> err two
<Lhademmor> Hello. Upgrading to Gutsy made Banshee break on my computer.. Anyone else experiencing the same?
<dennda> bug report concerning the above mentioned sound problem filed
<dennda> let's hope they are fast :)
<Lhademmor> dennda, are you talking to me?
<arnath> hi, im having trouble installing linux on a new computer with a 8600gts nvidia card in it (problem being that the screen goes blank once the live cd is loaded)
<dennda> no
<Lhademmor> dennda, ok :)
<arnath> seeing as gutsy has better support for screens etc (or so i heard), would it do the trick?
<jokerman009> how do i make X work?
<llll-> hi, how do i enable sound? (i'm on 7.10, tried whatever i could find on the forums and nothing works)
<Dr_willis> odd. My lower gnome panel does not appear (but there is space where it belongs) until i click on it.
<DopplerDeffect> Dr_willis, I have the same problem with my top panel. I think it's due to compiz fusion since it does not occur when compiz is dissabled at startup
<Jaymac> Is there a problem with Gutsy not automatically mounting NTFS partitions?  I tried adding a line to fstab and the volume disappears from Nautilus...
<Jaymac> So every time I reboot I have to manually mount the volume....
<DopplerDeffect> llll-, have you tried running alsaconf?
<llll-> DopplerDeffect: not yet, how do i go abouts doing it?
<DopplerDeffect> llll-, just open terminal and type alsaconf, you may have to sudo it
<DopplerDeffect> llll-, scratch what i said, i think alsaconf was from slackware, it's not present in ubuntu i guess
<llll-> DopplerDeffect: yes :(
<Jaymac> alsamixer?
<llll-> Jaymac: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Jaymac> I came in late, and am not exactly sure what your problem is?
<Jaymac> but if you can't open alsamixer you certainly have a problem of some description
<llll-> Jaymac: i'm unable to get my sound card to work
<Jaymac> what is it?
<puma> hi
<llll-> sigmatel stac 92xx
<puma> SCIM crashed
<puma> gnome panel closed unexpectedly
<Jaymac> llll do you not have any luck with the System>Preferences>Sound app?
<puma> anybody helps?
<lemsx1|away> puma: wait until Oct 18 :-P
<Jaymac> Press Alt+F2 and type gnome-panel to get your panel back
<llll-> audiotestsrc wave==sine freq=512 ! audioconvert !audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal GStreamer error: state change failed. Please file a bug at...
<puma> is it a bug?
<puma> it happened only after installed compiz-zonfig
<puma> so bad.
<puma> each time i need type scim -d in terminal.
<puma> restart ubuntu, it shows gnome-panel closed unexpectedly and no SCIM shows on top bar.
<khatahn> how can i change the default file manager in kubuntu from dolphin to konqueror?
<barduck>  Hi, does the 7.10 includes wubi with it and if not, is there a way to use wubi with 7.10 otherwise ?
<Dr_willis> khatahn,  I see THAT as being a #1 Faq.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> khatahn,  and no i dont know how to do it. :)
<khatahn> hehe, ok :)
<Dr_willis> I see the Opposite asked in #kubuntu all the time.
<Dr_willis> no answer to that one either heh.
<rjek> Hi.  I'm trying to upgrade to the Gutsy beta to help test it out by launching update-manager -d
<rjek> However, the "upgrade tool" it downloads dies, saying:
<rjek> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: global name 'dbus' is not defined
<Dr_willis> I normally use that Places Applet. But darn thing opens Dolphin. So now i jsut use the Konqueror button.
<rjek> With a Python backtrace following it.  Is this a known issue, or should I not be using the update-manager
<rjek> ?
<rjek> Alternatively, will just changing my apt sources to be gutsy and doing apt-get dist-upgrade work OK, or is there something specific that the update tool does?
<Tuplanolla> rjek, yea, apt-getting with dist-upgrade is the same as update-manager
<rjek> Tuplanolla: So what does this update tool do that it downloads?
<rjek> (and fails to run)
<Tuplanolla> rjek: i dunno, but if you can upgrade with apt-get (or aptitude) it's ok is it?
<rjek> Well, I don't know.  I know it will "work", but I was wondering if there were some specific steps required to do it propely if the update manager has to download a special tool to do it.
<Tuplanolla> no, it is fine to upgrade with apt-get, at least I did it :] 
<Tuplanolla> and now I have a well working Gutsy.
<Dr_willis> odd.. using vncviewer. and the 'enter password dialog box' pops up. but i CANT select/enter info in to it.
<Dr_willis> anyone verify this befor i file a bugg?
<Dr_willis> guess it may be a compiz issue also.
<Tuplanolla> you could try to disable compiz for a while
<Dr_willis> yea. can ya do that on the fly? :) lets see.. I think you CAN cant ya.
<Dr_willis> Wow. that worked.. This Not having to restart X - is.. amazing
<Tuplanolla> yeah, ubuntu ftw
<Dr_willis> Bingo.. works without compiz, but not with it...
<rjek> I see that pointless bling is still implemented to the highest standards. :)
<MrKeuner> hi, I have ubuntu studio installed on a box, can I just change the /etc/apt/sources for gutsy and do a dist-upgrade?
<heman> Hello
<heman> Is it worth me upgrading to 7.10?
<heman> brb restarting comp
<Lynoure> heman: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<heman> ubuntu
<Lynoure> heman: then I don't know... with kubuntu, would not do it yet if I were not me :)
<heman> I looked at it all and it looks better
<Lynoure> try the livecd, then decide?
<heman> ok brb
<Lynoure> For kubuntu there was some annoying bugs still, e.g. with suspend and strigidaemon taking all CPU
<rjek> Goddamnit.  I have a CD image of the gutsy beta here.
<rjek> How do I upgrade from it?  Synaptic refuses to accept it, because it's looking for a real CD rather than a loopback-mounted one.
<anto> Heya guys i just got a gusty update today an i have totaly forgotten how to reinstall my nvidia drivers !'
<kyja> ok so some applications still over clock my cpu. I have umm. multi threaded p4 proc that acts like 2 cpu's. its 3.4 gigs and dl from ftp with bible time 1.6.4 over clocks me and kills my power
<rjek> How does software overclock your CPU?
<kyja> thats what I would like to know. you see it uses a kernel that divides work to the two threads
<kyja> so it moves data around between cpu1 and cpu2 but if its not doing that somethings rack 1 cpu to 100% and bam !! emergancy power cut from bois
<rjek> Are you sure it's just that your CPU has insufficent cooling, and the machine stiffs when it overheats under load?
<aldanon> so i'm still working on compiling this driver for my x-fi soundcard ;)
<kyja> well, I had questioned the very same thing before however.. this threading worked fine bore the update.
<aldanon> anyone here good at compiling? heh
<kyja> mm any luck?
<rjek> aldanon: I tend to leave that to GCC :)
<rjek> And I tend to leave audio to my Hi Fi. :)
<aldanon> gcc?
<kyja> gcc compiler
<aldanon> creative just released the 64bit driver, but i'm not having any luck so far
<nerdzyboy> Im running ubuntu 7.10b, Im having a problem with my wifi card, it is being detected properly, the network manager connects properly to any network but the speed never gets over 10-12 kb/s is that normal? (in windows i can get speeds of 800 kb/s with the same card...)
<kyja> aldanon, your 64bit cpu?
<aldanon> aye i'm running a 64-bit opteron
<rjek> Rather than a 32-bit one? :)
* aldanon smirks
<kyja> nerdzyboy, there might be comromize due to distance and obsticles. you can check things ut with iwconfig and set things.
<kyja> hehe cool
<kyja> this hyper threading thing is driving me bananas !
<nerdzyboy> what should the link signal level be for a good connection?
<aldanon> thats a question you would want to pose to a cable technician
<kyja> to see processor monitor say 50% and all three fans kick on and before you know it. power out
<cromo> wth? I updated today (250+ MB of updates) and the resolution under gsm is just 320x240??? after logging in proper resolution is set up again though.
<kyja> when I get 64% I can still dl over 1mbit
<cromo> *gdm
<nerdzyboy> I have a signal of -100 dbm...
<macogw> does anyone else have this bug:  you're connected to wireless.  you plug in an ethernet cable.  NetworkManager continues to have the wired network greyed out instead of letting you connect to it
<kyja> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"linksys"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<kyja>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:10:E4:25:29
<kyja>           Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<kyja>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<kyja>           Link Quality=76/100  Signal level=-51 dBm  Noise level=-71 dBm
<kyja>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<kyja>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<aldanon> so any compiling wizards in the house?
<kyja> yeah your lvl kinda stinks
<fulat2k> macogw: yups, have it here.
<macogw> ok
<hydrogen> !paste | kyja
<ubotu> kyja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kyja> my oppologies
<macogw> next bug: anyone using network-manager-vpnc and have it set to save the passwords in the keyring but finding that it doesn't save them and you have to enter them on login anyway?
<kyja> should have msged him actualy
<BlueParrot> hmm, I seem to be having a minor bug / misconfiguration / problem
<BlueParrot> the quit button in the Xfce menu often fails to log out ...
<Dr_willis> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.34 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<BlueParrot> as in, I click it and it does nothing ...
<BlueParrot> Dr_willis: eh ?
<kyja> nerdzyboy, can you relocate closer to the wireless hub to test this issue? you might have to change channels for less interfearance
<Dr_willis> i got a bad habbit of typing !info <package>    in my bash shell now, Due to the bot.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<macogw> haha
<Dr_willis> i should make up some aliasas
<Dr_willis> now THAT would be cool. actually
<macogw> Dr_willis: alias !info='apt-cache show"
<kyja> so Dr_willis make an alies in bashrc hehe. alias !info='sudo apt-get install"
<kyja> hehe
<Dr_willis> actually using a ! as part of acommand is not good I think. :) thats bash history stuff
<kyja> oooh
<kyja> cood point
<kyja> darn I typo alot
<macogw> oh
<kyja> I typed ! at promped and got this "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"
<Dr_willis> apt-cache show   - gives a lot more info also then the bot does.
<macogw> didnt know that...
<Dr_willis> ! is part of the history feature. Not really used a lot i guess in bash. (or mentioned a lot)
<ryancr> well the new nvidia driver didn't seem to solve the black window problem for me, how can I force compiz to use indirect rendering again?
<kyja> I created an alias to edit bashrc I am so addicted. alias beg="gedit .bashrc &'
<Dr_willis> kyja,  ok.. thats sick. :)
<kyja> :)
<rjek> Yeah!  gedit!  FOUL.
<Dr_willis> go read the 'bash prompt howto' 100 times for pennance..
<Dr_willis> :P
<kyja> well nano I cant paste thats only be
<Dr_willis> Im making 'ubuntu tweaking' scripts - for my lan of 3 ubuntu box's to tweak/setup/install stuff how I like it...
<kyja> lol
<kyja> nice
<Dr_willis> kyja,  install 'gpm' for console cut/pasteing. :) (one of my tweaks)
<Dr_willis> then theres setting up vi 'properly' :)
<kyja> gpm huh. ok
<Dr_willis> who decided to include vim-tiny :0
<macogw> fulat2k: bug #148630
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148630 in network-manager-applet "Wired not available in NetworkManager after wireless is used (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148630
<emet> gedit for the winnnnn
<macogw> emet: eh?
<Dr_willis> emet,  untill you ned to edit somting without X :)
<Dr_willis> !info gvim
<macogw> i <3 vim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in gutsy
<emet> Dr_willis: gtk-ncurses
<Dr_willis> Ack! what!
<Dr_willis> no gvim? Hmm..
<kyja> yeah, I had been stuck once where x would not start because of a lock file
<macogw> when i have to type in textboxes in firefox, i always want to hit <esc>$ to go to end of line, but it doesn't work outside vim and bash (vi is my bash input method)
<riotkittie> i <3 pie
<BlueParrot> Dr_willis: heh, I located the actual problem with the menu it seems
<BlueParrot> Dr_willis: known xfce bug : ) . The quit button fails ...
<BlueParrot> "fun"
<riotkittie> network-manager == suddenly quite evil  :|
<macogw> yeah
<macogw> it suddenly started to suck
<macogw> "disable wireless" doesn't actually disable wireless either....oh thats likely part of my other bug
<kyja> gpm awsome
<kyja> I realy think that finaly after much work I have 7.10b working great other than some apps dont work good with the multi threaded dual cpu thing
<riotkittie> i like the way it still showed me as connected thirty mins after my connection had dropped :D
<kyja> hehe
<macogw> im not sure if its nm or nm-applet that i should be reporting against
<macogw> because i dont know if the UI isn't sending the signals / responding to signals or if the backend isn't doing anything
<riotkittie> ah :|
<ryancr> anyone, indirect rendering?
<kurisutofuaa> how do you upgrade to from 7.04 to 7.10b? Just testing it out. (Through it in a vm.)
<Dr_willis> i wonder if 'fuse' not set for default users. is a bug of a security feature....
<macogw> kurisutofuaa: gksu "update-manager -d"
<Dr_willis> or a feature. :)
<kyja> I have tried to find good resources for bash clippings for cool additions to my rc file :/ hmmm
<jhearn> Hi, I've just installed Gutsy and have a few questions. Is this a decent place to ask about the gnome desktop in gutsy?
<kyja> as good as any
<jhearn> Thanks :) This is a little one, but when I go to the preferences on the workspace switcher applet, there's no option to change the number of workspaces.
<jhearn> The docs say that there should be..
<kyja> are you talking about multi desktops?
<jhearn> virtual desktops
<kyja> I have the option
<jhearn> I only see "Show only the current workspace" and "Show all workspaces in X rows"
<kyja> bold: workspaces ... Number od Workspaces:
<kyja> you can resize the window even without the wedge
<riotkittie> jhearn: > go to System > Preferences > Appearance. you need to change it there
<jhearn> Yeah, I'm not seeing it. Resizing the window didn't reveal anything.
<kyja> ahhh, might be different with comprize running
<kyja> yeah like riotkittie said
<jhearn> Hmm. That was it.
<jhearn> Thanks!
<riotkittie> yw
<jhearn> I disabled compiz and the options on the widget showed up.
<IndyGunFreak> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IndyGunFreak> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<kyja> ?
<kyja> IndyGunFreak, partition trouble?
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: naa... i can't get gparted to open up under gutsy, it just goes on "scan devices" forever
<riotkittie> i wish i could get used to the reversal of my hard drives
<IndyGunFreak> i've disconnected all my external drives, ipods, etc.
<riotkittie> oh. now that i'm under gutsy, let me see if i have that problem
<kyja> IndyGunFreak, mine was crashing after edit and rescan. anonymous reports were sent out several times
<IndyGunFreak> i installed the version in the repos, had that problem, so i uninstalled, and compiled the new version from the gparted homepage, with same resujlts
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: its not that big of a deal really, i use a partedmagic live CD, I just like having gparted available on my install.
<kyja> perhap you have errors.
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: terminal didn't report any when i ran it in terminal.
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, i tjust sat on "scanning devices", for like 10-15min, and i finally force quit gparted
<IndyGunFreak> ntfs
<kyja> k you would have to run fsck -f on the drive unmounted. -f will tell it check again even if its clean flag is set. did you?
<kyja> interesting
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: i have 1 drive, 15gig XP partition, 220gig ext3
<kyja> nice size.
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i only have XP because of my GPS device.
<kyja> I had trouble where gutsy looked 40gb now its 20gb same content. nothing deleated. I think that was what I had trouble with
<IndyGunFreak> i had it running on XP via VirtualBox, but it was really slow, decided I'd torture myself with a windows install and boot it a couple times a month
<IndyGunFreak> i've really had no trouble with gutsy, other than this gparted issue, which isn't that big of a deal.
<kyja> you could for giggles run resize2fs /dev/sdax
<kyja> mmm. I had some issues. got most of them cleared up how ever one major issue still remains.
<IndyGunFreak> i had a little trouble with Dual Monitors, it didn't set up quite as easily as it did in feisty...
<riotkittie> i need to get another internal. i dread installing it tho.
<kyja> that is in how running applications gets devided between my two cpu threads
* riotkittie hugs her external esata 
<kyja> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> i actually screwed it bad enough, i couldn't install the proper driver(my fault, as i apparently installed the wrong version), so i reinstalled gutsy, used restricted driver, and had to tweak some setting sto make it work.
<IndyGunFreak> external drives are awesome.
<kyja> yes they can be
<IndyGunFreak> I got a seagate 500gig on sale for $99 at Best buy, and bought a $25 enclosure at Tigerdirect.  $130, 500gigs of external storage
<riotkittie> this would be more awesome if i could use it on my laptop.
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: yeah, i like mine cuz i can use it on my laptop and my PC..
<riotkittie> and since sending my last external dropping to its death, i am kind of wary :P
<kyja> there is a 400gig model that can slide into my hp pavilion. I want badly
<riotkittie> i should just remove it from the enclosure and make sure that it's toast. but my other half won't let me. :|
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, i have 2 externals, 1 80gig, 1 500, my 80gig, has everything real important to me backed up, and just sits in a drawer, the 500gig, gets regular updates
<IndyGunFreak> both are in enclosures i bought from TD
<IndyGunFreak> whats the terminal command to view disk info?... is it df?
<riotkittie> i've only gone the premade seagate route because i'm lazy like that :P
<riotkittie> yea, df
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, doesn't show anything about my ntfs partition
<riotkittie> my first was a 500. the one that i've got now is 300 :|
<riotkittie> is your ntfs mounted?
<kyja> a friend ups'ed me a 30gig ipod that he was only using as a backup of his os lol. he decided he would give it to me.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i love my 30gig ipod.
<riotkittie> i need a larger ipod.
<IndyGunFreak> i wish they made a waterproof one i could wear when i swim..lol
<riotkittie> i am suffering with a mere 2gb nano ;(
<IndyGunFreak> of course then i'd need waterproof headphones.
<IndyGunFreak> i have a 4gig nano, and a 30gig video.
<macogw> i have a 30g zen and could never use all that memory
<macogw> i wanna sell it for a sansa e2xx
<macogw> i only have like 6gb of songs total after ripping all my songs
<macogw> *all my cds
<riotkittie> i have 30+ gb of music  at the moment.
<IndyGunFreak> macogw:  i had a sansa e2 something.. maybe e210?  4gig it was pretty nice, when i got my nano, i gave it to my youngest sister when my nephew accidentally broke her mp3 player(it was some cheapy)
<riotkittie> anh will have much more once we find all of our CDs, and i get the motivation to rip four crates of records
<kyja> I put like 20 gigs of styx journey and queen on mine
<IndyGunFreak> my ipod has about 10gigs free.. mostly country, old rock, 80's, etc.
<macogw> riotkittie: yeah ripping records would add more to mine...
* Dr_willis Jams to Kenny G.
<kyja> how can you jam to kenny g?
* kyja naps to kenny g
* Dr_willis Jams to Pat Boon "In a Metal Mood"
<Dr_willis> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i downloaded some cool mac icons from gnome-look.org yesterday
<kyja> lol
<AncientRelic> is there any reason why Gutsy didn't load "xserver-xgl" when I upgraded?
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/no-more-automatix%3F-automagic-codec-and-flash-install-ubuntu-gutsy
<Dr_willis> This guy said that Gutsy auto-installed flash for him?  It dident for me...
<Dr_willis> or was that a recent change?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: it did for me to.. well, just like windows anyways, click the add plugin, choose adobe, and it installed
<riotkittie> "Flash pug-in".  hee hee hee. that amuses me greatly.
<Dr_willis> Then again.. the guy couldent  aparently install it befor.. without using automatix.
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  hmm.. i dident even try that. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol, case in point..lol
<Dr_willis> Death of AUtomatix = a good thing. :)
<alka_trash> I noticed logging into gnome, takes a little longer - does anyone know a fix?
<kyja> it is a good thing. realy
<IndyGunFreak> i used automatix, and it wasnt that bad, then i started reading about the hell it had caused many others, and decided to do away with it.
<kyja> and its true. firefox installed java and flash for me
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: did it die?... i saw many of the newbs bemoaning that their site was down
<kyja> movie player installed missing codec
<IndyGunFreak> i used it on edgy, didn't bother with feisty and now gutsy
<riotkittie> i don't see why people turn to automatix.
<alka_trash> it's really scary when Michael Dell recommends Automatix
<kyja> this is the way it should be. with disclaimers of non free choices
<alka_trash> scarry
<riotkittie> does he really, alka_trash ?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  with every release of ubuntu.. automatix becomes less and less needed.
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: because they don't want to work at making th eir PC and Linux work.. they want it dumbed down to where they don't have to think.. its a sign of society
<AncientRelic> In Gutsy, how do I get the desktop cube?
<kyja> it says the right progress is being made to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> alka_trash,  yep.. people that have no idea about computer long term security/updating/ussage .. just wanting 'idiot proofing for the short term'
<Dr_willis> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: true, but with the medibuntu repo.. installing codecs is about as difficult as mailing a letter.. if you ask me anyways
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i know, i know. but as much as i know, i can't wrap my head around it, whatsoever
<alka_trash> riotkittie: I remember seeing a page from dell on what Mr Dell is running and on his Ubuntu Laptop he listed Automatix
<kyja> AncientRelic, i do believe you have to run beryl
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  yep. That out for gutsy now> not chedked lately.
<Dr_willis> alka_trash,  now the DMCA and RIAA can sue him!
<Dr_willis> )
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i just used the feisty medibuntu repo, and its worked fine w/ Gutsy w/o modification
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  cool. was wondering about that.
<Dr_willis> will have to check it out later.
<Dr_willis> gotta go to to work. ICK! now. :)
<AncientRelic> kyja: not worth it then, I'm getting just about all the effects I want from Desktop Effects turned all the way up
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: its given me no issues, i just used it for DVDs, multimedia, googlearth, and adobe acrobat, and all those programs work fine.
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: install compiz-settings-manager
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: thanks
<alka_trash> A little older now, but on the 3rd paragraph it lists Automatix  http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5149877302.html
<riotkittie> lol. i will have to add him to my list of people to send angry letters to
<IndyGunFreak> you know before deciding to put gutsy on my laptop and my PC, i was messing with Beafanatix Linux.. based on ubuntu.. it has so much promise for slow PC's, but its based on freakin Ubuntu Breezy
<IndyGunFreak> but man is it fast
<riotkittie> all my slow machines get slackware. or zenwalk. <3
<IndyGunFreak> i tried zenwalk.. used it in vbox, it was pretty cool.
<AncientRelic> I'm getting a new laptop in a week or so, since I've got compiz running beautifully on my spare box with an X300 video card, I'm less concerned about ATI graphics in my laptop
<riotkittie> although i guess a server install with flux on top would work alright
<IndyGunFreak> i may put tha ton my laptop.... i'd honestly forgot about it.
<IndyGunFreak> it woule give me a distro thats a bit "harder".. to learn stuff
<riotkittie> my x300 makes me a sad panda
<SimSim> afternoon.
<SimSim> need help, When I reboot my pc it doesn't load my nvidia, I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia, then startx and then it loads nvidia as normal, how can I fix this?
<riotkittie> i have zen on my laptop, alongside dapper
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: with 7600GS cards below 80 USD it can't be that bad
<IndyGunFreak> Zenwalk is based on slack, correct?
<riotkittie> yep
<IndyGunFreak> so it shoud be fast.
<titun> can i hope this problem to be solved in Gutsy final release? on feisty on boot my keyboard+touchpad hangs, sp i have to do ACPI=Off but this takes away my audio??
<IndyGunFreak> but man, all that compiling.. .. ::shutter::
<riotkittie> oh it's mindblowingly fast.
<SimSim> unless you have brain damage, then speed won't be an issue.
<IndyGunFreak> cuz it doesn't have any sort of package manager does it?... you basically scour the net to insall dependencies
<riotkittie> there's slapt-get and gslapt but i'm not sure how well those work, or how well they handle depends
<assasukasse> hi all, when gutsy will be released, what will be the easiest way to install on a feisty system with some additional repos added (not official repo, like the one for hinted fonts and so on)
<IndyGunFreak> slapt-get..lol  thats great
<riotkittie> :D
<Evanlec> lol
<IndyGunFreak> assasukasse: i'd imagine disable them, upgrade, then re-enable
<SimSim> ass, dist-upgrade :D
<assasukasse> IndyGunFreak: thanks, that is what i wanted to do, i just wanted another word :D
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: i think he's concerned about unofficial repos dragging in upgrades that would bork the upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> hey Evanlec  didn't see you come in
<Evanlec> hey hey
<titun> can i hope to get my ACPI=Off problem solved in Gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> ::flip a coin:::
<SimSim> ag
<SimSim> ah
<kyja> apt-slapt install ?
<Evanlec> i put the acpi=off option on and for some reason on bootup i still see it loading the acpi module
<titun> acpi=on hangs my touchpad+keyboard and acpi=off takes away my audio
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: which repo is compiz-settings-manager in?
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: thats part of the problem with automatix(among others anyways), most of the problems, seem when trying to upgrade, it starts dragging in upgrades from every which direction, then really hoses things good, thus you end up reinstalling.
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, i believe Amaranth's
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: OK, I'm going to start with gnome-compiz-manager for now
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: sorry, its compizconfig-settings-manager  ... and its in universe
<SimSim> well with automatix there will be a gutsy version out anyway
<SimSim> for those that use it
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: thanks for the correction
<Evanlec> i used automatix :( thus why im going to clean install gutsy
<SimSim> I liked it in the beginning, then I just found it useless
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: i always mess that up and fail to catch it on time :o
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: probably a good idea.. and you like tinkering anyways, start doing stuff the right way...lol
<SimSim> no need for a clean install really
<kyja> alias ns='netstat -alnp --protocol=inet | grep -v CLOSE_WAIT | cut -c-6,21-94 | tail +2'
<IndyGunFreak> just remove the automatix repo.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yep, im going to do things the right way this time ;p
<SimSim> just remove it and remove the repos
<SimSim> then do a dist-upgrade
<SimSim> and voila
<Evanlec> u tink so?
<IndyGunFreak> ya.. that should do it.
<SimSim> thats what I did
<Evanlec> hmmm
<riotkittie> i'd do a clean install. but i alwaaays do clean installs
<riotkittie> :P
<SimSim> from feisty/automatix to gutsy/no automatix
<Evanlec> interesting
<Evanlec> i kinda wanted to setup some softraid/lvm action tho
<riotkittie> with the exception of my laptop. because it's just not liking the edgy or feisty discs
<IndyGunFreak> this of couirse, coming from someone who hates upgrading, i do clean isntalls everytime, but i've heard what simsim just describes, works fine
<riotkittie> if i had to dist-upgrade on dialup, <cringe>
<SimSim> I also am a no upgrade person in any OS, i prefer clean installs, but I said what the hell
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, yikes
<Evanlec> hmph
<IndyGunFreak> how long does it even take to do an upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> i've heard around 2hrs.
<titun> " If you regularly update, you already have it" does this mean i have most the features/functanalities that gutsy has to offer if my current system is up-to-date?
<SimSim> I said to myself let me do it, for fun, so I did it, and it worked so I got lazy to do a clean install :)
<SimSim> well im on a 1mbit line
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: About 2.5 Hours for me from feisty to Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> see, that makes no sense.
<Evanlec> titun, yes
<SimSim> 2.5 hrs? hmm took me less
<SimSim> but then I do regular upgrade checks daily
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: mine were really fast, i'm going to say like an hour, if even that
<AncientRelic> SimSim: I'm on DSL
<riotkittie> maybe 30 mins
<titun> Evanlec: ah...gr8
<Evanlec> i get about 500kB/s downstream from ubuntu repos
<riotkittie> i remeber the good old days of downloading Linux ISOs on a 56k :x
<SimSim> sometimes do apt-get update twice a day
<IndyGunFreak> no kdding, i used a torrent to download the gutsy alternate iso(bout 15min) reinstalled in about 20-25min. spent about 20-25min reinstalling and removing applications that I didn't want anymore.
<Evanlec> they're usually nice and fast, saturate my pipe very nicely ;)
<SimSim> true
<IndyGunFreak> anmd about 20min or so moving videos, mp3s, etc,. from my external drive back to my new install.
<SimSim> doing a clean install is like getting an enema done.
<IndyGunFreak> then probably 10-15, going through all my programs and adjusting settings
<macogw> hahah
<AncientRelic> SimSim: That's what I'm doing on my primary box when Gutsy is released
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: yeah, plus i can make sure i have no viruses.. :)
<SimSim> haha
<SimSim> speaking of viruses
<SimSim> I tried avg today
<IndyGunFreak> any good?
<SimSim> its not bad actually
<SimSim> as a linux antivirus scanner
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i use it on my xp partition.. why i don't know.. i boot XP 1x a month..
<Evanlec> i feel like i should do clean install tho, i feel like i kinda littered and messied my current filesystem, for instance installing games n crap in strange folders like /usr/local/games
<SimSim> at least it lets me scan harddrives that I connect to my usb external for repairs
<riotkittie> i boot into xp like once a day <hangs head in shame>
<Evanlec> hah! linux really doesnt have virus problems...
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: A little VMware workstation, and you'll never dual boot again
<SimSim> no but I use it to scan harddrives with windows on it before I repair/recover from them from clients
<riotkittie> but i am spending a lot more time in ubuntu since caving and going the ndiswrapper route. mmm, stable wireless.
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: i actualy tried it.. i boot Vmware to manage my GPS device, and it absolutely sucked in Vmware.. very very slow... decided giving 15-20gigs to XP, was worth the hassle.
<SimSim> to be honest its better than clamav
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<SimSim> and faster scanning
<SimSim> but like I said I only installed it today
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: ouch
<riotkittie> avg <3
<Evanlec> i couldnt stand AVG on windows...kept bugging me with updates n crap
<SimSim> so i'll give it a few days to try
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: its ok, Ubuntu has about 220ish..lol
<AncientRelic> but I have hope if VMware is adding DX9 support to Fusion
<SimSim> well avg linux doesn't bug you
<SimSim> and it looks almost like clamav :)
<AncientRelic> Then DX9 for Workstation shouldn't be far behind
<IndyGunFreak> how difficult was it to compile?
<Evanlec> yea, i imagine its better
<SimSim> no compile, its in the avg website .deb :)
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: hmm, sweet.. link?
<IndyGunFreak> avg.com?
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait, grisoft.com
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, directx9 on vmware? eh? games thru vmware?
<riotkittie> on a scale of 1-10, how hard is it to set up a vm?
<SimSim> yea
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: Yep
<SimSim> 1 begeing easy?
<SimSim> being*
<riotkittie> i remember looking into it on my laptop but given my hardware, it wasnt happening
<IndyGunFreak> i'll put it on my laptop, see how ti goes.
<riotkittie> SimSim: yes
<SimSim> well pretty easy
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, no way?? when is this happening lol
<SimSim> and im a noob
<IndyGunFreak> vm is pretty easy.
<IndyGunFreak> i liked Virtualbox when i messed with it.
<SimSim> took me about 10 minutes including download/install
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: there's a lot of info via google if you do some searching.
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2007/09/26/vmware-fusion-1-1b-for-intel-macs-available
<SimSim> but then I switched to virtualbox
<Evanlec> i heard virtualbox was a lot faster than vmware
<SimSim> found it faster
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: Note that its for the Mac product
<riotkittie> i'll have to give one of them a go, then
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: but it should translate pretty well
<IndyGunFreak> i got pretty good at running various Linux OS's in Virtualbox, and they all ran fine, but XP was awful
<SimSim> dont forget to look in youtube for so many tutorials
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: I've got 2005 MCE running just fine on my VMware 6
<SimSim> there are many people youtubing how to's for lots of ubuntu stuff
<SimSim> so if you can't follow directions, a video should do the trick
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: yeah, i might have done something wrong, but it woudl be fine, until i hooked up my GPS device, then it would get so slow my mouse was jerking,e tc.
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: What CPU on your box?
<IndyGunFreak> 2.4ghz AMD 3200+
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: S939?
<SimSim> so anyway anyone wanna help me with my wierd nvidia loading problem?
<IndyGunFreak> 939?
<IndyGunFreak> you mean the socket?
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: Si senor
<Evanlec> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think so, if i recall, thats fairly new, this is about a year old
<SimSim> I reboot the machine and it starts to load it gets to the gdm but then it gets to that xorg gui config, so I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia then startx and it loads nvidia fine
<IndyGunFreak> it might be though, when i built it, i pretty much splurged on it.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll find my motherboard manual and look.
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: If you've got a Socket AM2 motherboard, RUN and get a X2 3600+ from Newegg
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: Less than 60 USD for dual core
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: and VMware loves dual core
<SimSim> nothing wrong with my 478pin :)
<Evanlec> less than 60$ for an x2 ?
<Evanlec> no kiddin...
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: hmm, i was planning to build a new box in Jan/Feb...
<IndyGunFreak> maybe i'll do it a bit early
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: If you're going new system
<AncientRelic> Jan is perfect
<IndyGunFreak> ya.
<AncientRelic> Intel new Q9300 quad core for 275ish
<SimSim> or wait till jan and the processor will come free with a 10pack condom purchase
<Evanlec> <---socket 775 ;)
<Evanlec> LOL
<Evanlec> condoms and cpu's don't go together
<IndyGunFreak> ya, i gotta start turning into a hardware geek again and read up on this stuff.. i've been so stuck on linux the last year, haven't paid much attention to hardware, but I've built about 6-7 PC's in that time for family/friends
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103052
<AncientRelic> just to prove it ;)
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: wheres the free version of AVG on grisoft's site?.. i'm not findint it.
<SimSim> too bad newegg doesn't ship overseas
<SimSim> Indy Ill get it for ya
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: http://free.grisoft.com
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, lol thats amazing...those x2's used to be super expensive
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: ?.. is the linux version there to?
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: I know, everybody should be dual core
<SimSim> www.grisoft.com/linux
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/us/frt/0?prd=afl
<AncientRelic> there you go
<john1212> how stable is gutsy?
<SimSim> oops
<SimSim> not the free :)
<SimSim> yea ancient got ya
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, im runnin a pentium-D but...wondering if i should upgrade to a pentium EE (pentiumD with hyperthreading) or just get a new mobo and a new quad core chip next year or so
<SimSim> john, how stable are you?
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: what mobo?
<Evanlec> lol
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: thanks, dont' know how i missed it.
<AncientRelic> john1212: Its running great for me
<hetauma> is there any way that I can check the chagelog of the programs I update?
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, http://tw.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=1903&ProductName=GA-8I955X%20Pro
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: yeah you're SOL for dual core
<AncientRelic> I mean Core 2
<Evanlec> u mean for intel core duo?
<Evanlec> yea
<SimSim> 1.8 dualcore pentium overclocking to 3.2
<SimSim> 83$US
<AncientRelic> Oh wait
<SimSim> worth it I think :)
<AncientRelic> Evanlec, with a BIOS update you can run C2D
<IndyGunFreak> did anyone have trouble with all those updates this morning?.. there wa a long list, but they only took like 2min.. i did notice it upgraded Pidgin to the latest release with that bug fix
<AncientRelic> oh wait you can'
<AncientRelic> can't
<IndyGunFreak> but i'd already compiled it.
<AncientRelic> stupid website
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, c2d?
<SimSim> I thought it was A2Z
<john1212> AncientRelic:  if i upgrade to it and not like it can i remove it and have 7.04 back with out losing data?
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: read the chart wrong, you are screwed
<Evanlec> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, but i can get a pentium EE
<SimSim> john, no
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: don't hold anything back, tell him the truth..lol
<SimSim> you can keep the kernels
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: for the cost of an EE you can get a new mobo and a C2Q
<SimSim> kernels and OS version are two different entities
* IndyGunFreak installing avg on my laptop now.
<SimSim> kewl
<SimSim> let me know what you think
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, really? hmm...what about my ram? is that transplantable? its ddr2...not great stuff tho
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: Yep the memory will go over
<SimSim> get a combo mobo
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: is it PC4200 or PC5300?
<AncientRelic> either way it will work
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, im not sure...how would i check?
<AncientRelic> Core 2 is less bandwidth dependant than P-D
<Evanlec> it was rated at 667mhz i tink
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: it says i don't have permission to do an update.. you need root to run a update?
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: PC5300
<AncientRelic> you're good for now
<SimSim> yea Indy
<SimSim> just do sudo avggui
<IndyGunFreak> ok...
<SimSim> and update
<IndyGunFreak> seems like th ey'd have just made that part of the menu entry, i'll modify that
<AncientRelic> I think I'd be a god if there was an #ubuntu-hardware channel :P
<SimSim> no you'd be the dirt that the worm that I stepped on
<AncientRelic> Why thank you
<SimSim> your welcome
<SimSim> even dirt can be gods
<SimSim> just ask terry pratchett
<AncientRelic> I love Discworld
<SimSim> ook!
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: the GUI could be a little better, but its not bad.. i'll run a system scan see if it finds anything..lol
<IndyGunFreak> i just modified my menu entry so it uses root to open it and asks for my password, kinda silly they didn't do that
<SimSim> try to hook a windows harddrive to your pc and do a scan too :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i'll do that on my pc
<IndyGunFreak> shojuldn't take to long to scan my laptop, nothing really on it...lol
<SimSim> there is ONE good use for this antivirus other than scanning windows harddrives
<SimSim> at least it will scan your emails if you use evolution or third party email apps
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: ? and that is?
<SimSim> I tried it, and it found a few viruses
<SimSim> but then again they were windows viruses
<AncientRelic> brb all
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: hmm, hadnt thought of that, but i use gmail's website ..
<SimSim> yea me too, but I have one account that is part of work, so I have to download and not webmail it
<IndyGunFreak> makes ssense
<SimSim> good thing im on nix :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> 1002 files scanned, no viruses found...lol, whew
<SimSim> it was fast right?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ya.
<stefgl> SimSim: do you really forward funny mails with spoof.pdf.exe attachments to win-users? Do you really need an antivirus to tell you theres a virus/trojan in it ?
<disasm> upgraded last night, no problems whatsoever, worked like a charm, had all feisty updates done before the upgrade, well there was one problem, ran out of disk space, but removing UT2004 fixed that problem (I knew I should have done a 40 gig root instead of 20...)
<SimSim> stef :)...maybe
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: when i scan all files though, i get an error... "  /       Cannot Open; not checked!  Input/output error".. whats that mean?
<IndyGunFreak> its got root access.
* SimSim slaps the lasers out of disasm
<SimSim> how could you remove ut?
<SimSim> shame on you man
* stefgl uses brain 2.0 ... best antivirus solution available for free
<SimSim> Indy, prolly it was trying to open a dev file?
<IndyGunFreak> stefgl: linux version?
<disasm> SimSim: i don't play video games ;-) I couldn't even beat it on "skilled" difficulty
<IndyGunFreak> just trying to figure out what that error means, doens't make sense, cuz i didn't have   / selected
<SimSim> hmm
<stefgl> IndyGunFreak: that's a native linux app :-)
<disasm> IndyGunFreak: I hope your joking ;-)
<SimSim> could be a glitch
<SimSim> or your HD is about to die
<disasm> stefgl: it depends, some windows converts can't seem to get it to run correctly
<IndyGunFreak> lol, didn't know that, no i wasn't joking
<stefgl> IndyGunFreak: See what i mean... get an idea or leave ... :-)
<SimSim> well i/o errors usually mean your drive isnt reading the file correctly
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: ya.
<IndyGunFreak> brain 2.0, i'll have to look for it.
<SimSim> you might want to livecd, then fsck it to check for bad blocks and the files are ok
<SimSim> never fsck your drive while your in the system
* disasm cracks up laughing!
<IndyGunFreak> its my lapop, probalby is bad blocks, its a clunker
<SimSim> rephrase, dont fsck your root drive while mounted.
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<SimSim> my HD is dying too
<disasm> stefgl: I upgraded to brain 3.0, it allows me to compile my own software, including custom kernels!
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: but i got it like a year ago for about 150ish, it wasn't a bad deal
<SimSim> :)
<IndyGunFreak> so what is brain's homepage?
<disasm> roflol
<IndyGunFreak> i really got it just to experiment w/ different distros, w/o screwing with my PC.
<SimSim> talking about brain had me thinking of all the brain games I have on my ds
<SimSim> also got me hungry
<SimSim> deep fried brains and liver
<SimSim> mmm
<IndyGunFreak> well googling Brain for Linux turns up zilch
<SimSim> breaded fried brains with salad and tahina
<SimSim> mmmmm
<IndyGunFreak> stefgl: what is brain's homepage
<IndyGunFreak> wait a second...lol
<IndyGunFreak> i just caught onto this.
<IndyGunFreak> brain can be found at onshoulders.com  i'm guessing?
<disasm> I just had to explain to my boss why I'm laughing so hard ;-)
<SimSim> clever boy :)
<SimSim> now he gets it
<IndyGunFreak> disasm: cut me some slack, i worked 16 yesterday, woke up at 4am, lol
<SimSim> ya ya
<IndyGunFreak> i need to get back to bed
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm on call right now.
<SimSim> excuses
<disasm> lol ;-) it's still funny though ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> i know.
<IndyGunFreak> it was funny, i agree.
<Evanlec> what do i want here...vmware workstation?
<IndyGunFreak> if you guys don't mind being offtopic for a few minutes, i'll tell you a funny story about something i done when i was tired
<SimSim> or as teenage american pop idolers would say, you got punk'd
<IndyGunFreak> well, most people find it hilarious,
<SimSim> off topic from what? we've been talking about brains and food
<Evanlec> i gotta get a license for vmware workstation? eh?
<SimSim> its free
<IndyGunFreak> SimSim: true but i don't want to raise anyones ire
<SimSim> oh workstation
<Evanlec> http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/lic_601_lin.html
<SimSim> just use vmware server
<IndyGunFreak> ok, well here goes,
<SimSim> vmware server free licence, or use virtualbox (nicer, faster)
<Evanlec> what about vmware fusion? ;p
<IndyGunFreak> hold on, i'll write it in paste, and you can read if you like..lol
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<disasm> IndyGunFreak: I use clamav on my mail server to get rid of all the virus spam, it's in ubuntu if you really want a virus scanner. I think there is a graphical version as well, avscan I think it is.
<SimSim> you have to collect all dragonballs first to use vmware fusion
<Evanlec> lol
* IndyGunFreak will brb.. typing my story
<Evanlec> im confused about vmware
<SimSim> I wont be long here, cause I'll have to remove --purge any nvidia stuff I have and reinstall it again, cant find on google about why im getting this problem
<SimSim> Evanlec, what exactly?
<Evanlec> what is this new version of vmware thats sposed to have 3d support?
<SimSim> well ignore that for now
<SimSim> you still wont be able to install vista and run halo 3 from it
<Evanlec> lol
<disasm> SimSim: what problem?
<Evanlec> okay, and how bout virtualbox with windows XP?
<Evanlec> it works well?
<SimSim> well when I reboot my machine it doesnt load the nvidia module as normal, it gets to the xorg gui configurator screen, I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia, then startx and it reloads my nvidia as normal again
<SimSim> Evanlec, yes.
<disasm> gui configuration screen?
<SimSim> you know the new xorg gui thing that pops up if the xorg.conf file isnt loading the right module
<minimec> SimSim: Could it be that you didn't save the changes of the nvidia-software to /etc/xorg.conf? There is a button there.
<kbrosnan> I am having a problem with the nvidia restricted drivers, if i use them the x server hangs right after the ubuntu boot progress bar is finished. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3469564
<SimSim> well thats just it
<SimSim> my xorg.conf HAS "nvidia" in it
<Evanlec> SimSim, how bout games? that going to be possible anytime soon? when can i get rid of my windows partition?? lol
<SimSim> and it loads after I rmmod and startx it
<minimec> SimSim: Ok. So it is definitly a boot problem.
<SimSim> Evanlec well there are many linux game alternatives to some windows ones..and then there is CEDEGA I use it to play fifa
<disasm> SimSim: I haven't seen it yet, is it new in gutsy?
<Evanlec> Cedega....oye
<SimSim> yea disasm
<SimSim> its actually nice
<SimSim> instead of old dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<disasm> I always just did Xorg -configure ;-)
<minimec> SimSim: Try to make a boot.log. You may have to activate that in the services.
<SimSim> I understand, but for noobs its heaven
<disasm> it sounds pretty cool
<SimSim> minimec ah thats it..I forgot to check that
<disasm> does it do restricted?
<minimec> SimSim: ... and maybe an xorg.log too. It's in /var/log
<SimSim> yes disasm
<SimSim> mini, I forgot about that too :)
<SimSim> thanx
<SimSim> ill check it now
<disasm> So, if I move my xorg.conf aside and run startx will it run it? I might have to test it when I get home...
<disasm> Oh, and does it to dual head configuration? That's the one thing that's a pain if you don't know how to make a custom xorg.conf file
<Evanlec> SimSim, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2019
<SimSim> cause what I did was compile a new nvidia driver, then I upgraded the kernel, then i forgot what I did, I think I installed glx-new, then I removed linux-restricted, then reinstalled again..then I forgot..
<SimSim> disasm it does have that too
<minimec> disasm: Removing the .conf file. I don't guess so.
<disasm> SimSim: are you running a custom kernel or stock?
<SimSim> stock
<SimSim> 22-12
<disasm> but you built a nvidia module from the nvidia site?
<SimSim> yea
<SimSim> and I even deleted the secret .nvidia file thats hidden in the /lib/ or /var/ modules directory
<SimSim> did a lot of googling
<disasm> SimSim: hmmm, I know it throws stuff in a number of places, I don't think there is any easy way to unistall it
<SimSim> let me check my logs and see what it says
<SimSim> yea thats the problem
<minimec> SimSim: Why didn't you use the official restricted driver?
<IndyGunFreak> here you go guys, tell me what you think, i have to leave in a second, is this not th stupidest thing you've ever heard
<IndyGunFreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39469/
<SimSim> well because it was v 100.xx before the restricted ones were out :)
<disasm> SimSim: if you still have the install file, sh filename.run --uninstall
<RivaeAerya> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy?
<SimSim> ah thats what I should do
<SimSim> good idea disasm
<SimSim> brb
<disasm> RivaeAerya: not unless you can fix it if it breaks
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind, that paste i all screwed up, i'll do it later.
<minimec> SimSim: dsam is right. I would do that
<RivaeAerya> disasm: then it's not safe
<IndyGunFreak> gotta go all, be safe
<SimSim> yea
<SimSim> btw about the xorg gui
<SimSim> http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<minimec> SimSim: ... and then try the ubuntu restricted
<disasm> RivaeAerya: wait till in releases, even if the upgrade goes okay, nothing to say an update won't screw something serious up
<SimSim> the two screenshots there are similar to what I have
<Evanlec> lol
<RivaeAerya> disasm: alright. i heard it supported my videocard completely. I have an ATI Radeon 9250
<Evanlec> good story indy
<SimSim> minimec obviously :) I just wanted to figure out a way to do this, and --uninstall should do it
<SimSim> I think I should arrange a release party for 7.10 in my area
<HardDisk> meh taken
<HDisk> ok there we go
<HDisk> simsim was just a nick I picked to get on quick
<HDisk> well its what my mom called me as a baby
<HDisk> brb door
<minimec> ... quiet romantic ;)
<hylje> how quiet
<kbrosnan> I am having a problem with the nvidia restricted drivers, if i use them the x server hangs right after the ubuntu boot progress bar is finished. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3469564 or just ask me for more info
<disasm> RivaeAerya: well, if your card isn't fully supported now, it might be worth doing an upgrade, just know if it has problems, your out of a machine till you fix em'
<ikonia> kbrosnan: anything in the xorg or gdm log files ?
<RivaeAerya> disasm: well... somebody said that in #ubuntu-offtopic, and i don't know if i can trust those words, because the open-source Radeon driver works fine... but how's the support for ATI Radeon 9200 PRO (9250) in Gutsy then?
<disasm> RivaeAerya: don't know, I stick with NVIDIA myself
<kyja> darn I would like to know why gutsy revs my cpu's more. I guess I can try an the older kernel on grub boot
<RivaeAerya> disasm: where can i get the info?
<disasm> RivaeAerya: i don't know, I've been looking for release notes for a while, and haven't seen any detailed ones
<HDisk> ok going to try the --uninstall thing
<HDisk> bbl
<disasm> hdisk == simsim
<kbrosnan> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39470/ is my xorg log, where is the gdm one? same location?
<ikonia> gdm.log - same location
<ikonia> kbrosnan: Iasked if there was anything in the log of interest - not show it to me
<Blackgoth> question: I have flash from the ubuntu repo installed, i can check my webcam with camorama, but i CANT use it in flash
<ikonia> Blackgoth: using flash or gnash ?
<Blackgoth> flash
<Blackgoth> adobe flash
<ikonia> Blackgoth: adobe flash from the ubuntu repo - or from adobe.com
<Blackgoth> ubuntu repo
<Pici> Blackgoth: flash is not v4l2 compatible iirc.  I'm not sure about v4l1.
<minimec> RivaeAerya: The Radeon 9250 is supported out of the box with the opensource driver. there is no restricted driver anymore!
<kbrosnan> ikonia: i am not sure what would be interesting
<ikonia> Pici: thats impressive off the top of your head
<ikonia> kbrosnan: errors, warnings
<Pici> ikonia: I was reading something about it earlier ;)
<ikonia> Pici: should have kept quite, I was impressed
<ikonia> I still am
<Blackgoth> heh :p
<Blackgoth> would gnash support it?
<ikonia> no
<Blackgoth> aww
<ikonia> gnash is less advanced
<Blackgoth> any idea's how i can get this working ikonia ?
<ikonia> from what Pici is saying , its not supported
<RivaeAerya> minimec: not in Gutsy either?
<Blackgoth> ikonia: according to v4l my webcam _is_ supported
<minimec> RivaeAerya: No. The 8500 9000 and 9200 are not supported with the restricted driver. It starts with Radeon 9600
<Pici> Blackgoth: Are you using v4l1 or v4l2?
<ikonia> didn't say your webcam is, flash may not be
<panosru> hi, i have downloaded firefox 32 and install but mplayer does not work please can someone help me with this issue?
<Blackgoth> v4l
<Pici> Did it work pre-gutsy?
<RivaeAerya> minimec: and is it a good thing that my card only supports the open-source drivers?
<Blackgoth> Pici: never used ubuntu before gutsy, only debian
<Blackgoth> and yes, it did work with debian
<Pici> hm...
<minimec> RivaeAerya: I can't say that. It works with a gutsy clean install out of the box in 3d mode. Do you want more?
<RivaeAerya> minimec: nah :)
<Blackgoth> Pici: does the output of v4l-info help you?
<Pici> Blackgoth: I'm actually stepping away from the computer right now. Sorry :(
<Blackgoth> heh okay :)
<mikepj> This is the first time I've considered installing a beta of Ubuntu...  I was just curious what the update process is once the final version of Gibbon is released.  Would I just do an apt-get upgrade to get the final packages?
<disasm> mikepj: usually a dist-upgrade is needed until it's stable
<disasm> mikepj: just beware, your system may break, and your out of a system till you get it fixed
<Yaroze> mikepj: i dont recommend upgrading any operatingsystem especially not Ubuntu :)
<disasm> Yaroze: ??? Are you serious?
<Yaroze> disasm: yes
<Yaroze> better to reinstall
<disasm> Yaroze: I have systems that I've been upgrading since debian potato in the late 90's ;-)
<Yaroze> disasm: thats different :P
<mikepj> Okay, this is just a spare test server I'm setting up, so it's not an upgrade from Feisty.  If I could just dist-upgrade packages, that would be pretty slick.
<mnk> hello all - i have a problem with enabling desktop effects. before upgrading to gutsy i had beryl working fine so the hardware supports it. However, when i try to enable desktop effects now, i have no borders in my windows. it seems that there is no window manager enabled. could this be a previous config file or something? any help will be appreciated
* mikepj is happy to hear another LTS is coming soon...  Can't wait 'til next year. :-)
<RivaeAerya> will Gutsy have KDE 4?
<disasm> mikepj: yeah, dist-upgrade works, a lot of the time you'll need to apt-get dist-upgrade; dpkg --configure -a; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade
<mikepj> disasm:  Ahh, ok thanks for the tip.  I'll have to write this down.
<disasm> mikepj: what I want to know is how easy it will be to dist-upgrade between LTS releases without going through the stages ;-)
<mnk> does anyone know what could have caused the problem?
<Blackgoth> arr i hate webcams!
<darkhack> hello all
<mikepj> Yeah, I really have no idea how I'll update my current machines to the next LTS.  I really hate having an updated OS in production, so I might just have to start fresh for each one.  Luckily, most of them are VMs
<disasm> RivaeAerya: it looks like itVersion: 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu26
<disasm> or does that mean 3 is the official version
<RivaeAerya> disasm: but KDE 4 will get released on 13 december or so... so how can it go into ubuntu on 18 october?
<disasm> i don't know what the 4 means
<Blackgoth> svn release :)
<RivaeAerya> k
<disasm> it won't then ;-)
<Blackgoth> and they will just update it
<RivaeAerya> Blackgoth: so Kubuntu Gutsy will have KDE 4?
<RivaeAerya> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Blackgoth> maybe
<disasm> RivaeAerya: I think 3.5.7 is the KDE release
<mnk> could anyone help me?
<Blackgoth> i dislike kde anyway :P
<disasm> fluxbox > *
<darkhack> not easy choosing between dke and gnone huh
<disasm> mnk: does glxgears work? If so, not much I can do, I avoid the glitsy features like the plague
<darkhack> kde I meant
<Blackgoth> fluxbox is great on bsd, but hell on linux it just sucks!
<disasm> darkhack: well, I'd take gnome over kde, but fluxbox blows em' all away ;-)
<disasm> Blackgoth: what sucks about it?
<RivaeAerya> disasm: why would you take gnome over kde?
<darkhack> blackgoth, how do you describe your perfect linux distro?
<darkhack> lol
<Blackgoth> darkhack: cant :p
<disasm> RivaeAerya: cause I like the interface better, all the apps I use are gtk based, etc...
<RivaeAerya> disasm: hmm k
<mnk> disasm: yeah glxgears works fine - as i said the hw supports it but for some reason when i try to enable desktop effects, all the borders for my windows disappear - ie there doesn't seem to be a window manager enabled or something.
<disasm> and because I program gtk ;-)
<Blackgoth> and it's just a feel i have, fluxbox just works better on bsd
<darkhack> <disasm>fluxbox need a bit more work
<darkhack> fluxbox need a bit more work or programmer
<disasm> what work does it need? right click menu, hotkeys, virtual desktops, shading, what more does anyone need in a window manager?
<darkhack> more apps
<disasm> darkhack: what do apps have to do with managing windows?
<disasm> i haven't come across an app that doesn't work in fluxbox
<darkhack> Anyway, its been awhile since I mess with fluxbox, so I wouldn't know any now
<darkhack> lol
<darkhack> still, fluxbox is pretty sweet
<darkhack> know any distro that would make it as a default desktop
<mnk> does compiz use emerald?
<darkhack> emerald is a themes manager but it does work with cpmpiz
<riotkittie> fluxbuntu does
<disasm> darkhack: it's not a desktop, but fluxbuntu ;-)
<disasm> oh, and insert.cd ;-)
<disasm> and DSL
<darkhack> thanks for the info disasm
<mnk> darkhack: why would my borders just disappear? would that be to do with the window manager or what? ie when i enable desktop effects
<disasm> your welcome ;-)
<minimec> mnk: You have to activate a plugin
<mnk> mnk@mnk-desktop:/etc/gdm$ compiz --replace
<mnk> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mnk> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<mnk> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<mnk> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<mnk> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<mnk> Comparing resolution (1600x1200) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
<mnk> Checking for nVidia: present.
<mnk> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<mnk> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mnk> Starting emerald
<mnk> i have nvidia - do i have to use xgl? i don't get it
<hylje> you dont
<mnk> hmm
<mnk> so what do i use then?
<minimec> mnk: what default depth do you have in /etc/xorg.conf?
<carl0s-> I'm testing the latest Gutsy beta on my Thinkpad T43p, and the screen is set to "Dim when idle", the only problem is that moving the mouse (i.e. becoming un-idle) doesn't undim the screen. I have to use the function keys on the laptop. Also, the brightness on-screen display slider bar doesn't move as it should. It just flickers and stays at the minimum, although it does actually alter the brightness. Are these known bugs?
<mnk> minimec: 24
<minimec> mnk: That's ok. And you did activate the decorations plugin in the compiz configuratioin?
<enyc> wow! prevu looks like useful....  auto backporter system
<Opspin> Is there an easy way to update a driver (wireless) to a never version without too much mucking about with terminal commands and kernel recompiling?
<enyc> Opspin: hrrm depends on how driver works i guess
<disasm> Opspin: what driver are you trying to update?
<mnk> minimec: no i didn't - how do i do that pls?
<enyc> Opspin: you should be able to build a newer_module against existing kernel, without recompiling the whole_kernel
<mnk> minimec: u see, i had beryl installed when i was running gutsy - i thought compiz fusion would come by default in gutsy - but not sure what to do to make it work
<minimec> mnk: Compiz is installed by default and activated ba default if the card supports the opensource driver in 3d.
<minimec> mnk: The activation is don in the appearence settings of your Desktop Properties.
<mnk> minimec: something weird happened - i just typed in beryl in a term and the cube worked - i could rotate the cube. but again, all my windows had no borders
<Creationist> Has anyone successfully installed Compiz Fusion into Kubuntu Gutsy yet?  I've installed the "compiz" package, but it doesn't include window decorations.
<minimec> mnk: Why do you talk about beryl now. what do you talk about.
<mnk> minimec: no i want compiz fusion installed - but i tried beryl to see what happened. i used to have beryl working fine before the upgrade.
<riotkittie> whats the benefit of fusion over compiz-unfusioned :P
<riotkittie> no wait, i dont want to know.
<mnk> minimec: and since the cube worked with beryl - but no window borders - it seems like there is no window manager working or something?
<minimec> mnk read my post above. If you are on gusty, compiz-fusion is installed.
<riotkittie> it is compiz-fusion?! all this time, i was thinking that i had compiz :o
<AV1611> greeting to all! did anybody experience some kind of unusual things at the shutdown process like an yellow screen (after you'll command it to "Reboot")?
<riotkittie> if the window decs arent showing up, try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ... im not sure if thats the proper name, if not compiz<tab tab>
<riotkittie> you can enable the decoration plugin from that. maybe.
<mnk> minimec: yes but how do i get it running?
<mnk> minimec: when i enable desktop effects, the window borders all disappear
<riotkittie> AV1611: i get a black and white stripey pattern when doing it from the GUI, and i think the CL as well but i'm not positive on that
<minimec> mnk: read above.
<mnk> minimec: i know gutsy comes with compiz fusion but i don't understand why the borders disappear
<riotkittie> but mine were showing up from the start, so i'm not sure if you have an underlying issue that alone wont fix
<minimec> mnk: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and activate the decoration-plugin.
<mnk> aah ok minimec
<mnk> thanks sorry i didn;t get that msg b4 - i dcd minimec
<Creationist> hehe... running compiz --replace sure replaces everything alright.  I've lost window decorations AND my panel ;)
<riotkittie> i feel so naked without compiz now
<minimec> Creationist: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and activate the decoration-plugin. For the borders...
<Creationist> riotkittie: Me too....
<minimec> Creationist: The panel came back when I clicked the pace, the panel was.
<riotkittie> it always struck me as fairly useless, but perhaps i was just bitter as i could never get it working myself :P but it really makes things easier
<Creationist> minimec: Yeah, the Window Decorations plugin was already enabled.
<mnk> woohooo
<mnk> thanks minimec
<mnk> it worked
<mnk> :D
<Creationist> mnk: You have Compiz working?
<mnk> yeah Creationist
<Creationist> mnk: How'd you do that?
<mnk> just unchecj
<mnk> uncheck the decoration-plugin
<mnk> and then close it
<mnk> and then check it again
<minimec> Creationist: is emerald installed?
<Creationist> minimec: Ah... nope.
<minimec> Creationist: ;)
<Creationist> And here I figured that would be included with Compiz (seeing how Compix REQUIRES it)
<minimec> Creationist: It doesn't require it...
<minimec> Creationist: You can use metacity deco...
<Lynoure> Could someone with ati card but no fglrx currently try if #134476 happens to them too?
<cliechti> i'm trying to restore my palm using the dialogs from the gpilot applet. it does something w/o error messages but is finshed after one second and nothing was installed on the device
<Lynoure> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134476 , I meant
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134476 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Tribe 5: suspend hangs laptop" [High,Triaged] 
<Lynoure> cliechti: and there is something to restore? I remember it was very easy to accidentally sync an empty palm so that the application also ends up empty, but that was with jpilot
<Al1i> Anyone seen a problem with more than one scsi device on a bus not being seen by the kernel?
<cliechti> Lynoure: the folder with the profile contains 335 files and i recognise the .prc/.pdb files i'd expect
<Lynoure> cliechti: ok, that's good. I mostly use kpilot nowadays, so unfortunately I'm not much further help
<dennda> there is no package in gutsy that contains emerald themes, is there?
<DoYouKnow> emerald-themes in feisty
<DoYouKnow> does that work?
<DoYouKnow> try sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<cliechti> Lynoure: is the profile folder kept on PC compatible? i can install kpilot
<dennda> DoYouKnow: try it yourself. it fails
<Lynoure> cliechti: unfortunately I don't know. But if you have a copy elsewhere, worth trying.
<cliechti> i have a package managment i dont mind installing and removing ;-)
<DoYouKnow> dennda, don't have gutsy... still trying to determine if its worth the install at this point
<cliechti> ok it isn't as easy. installing a KDE app does not give anything that works. looking at the console it misses some dcop stuff so i'd need to install kde base manually
<Lynoure> cliechti: probably not worth it then...
<barduck> hi, is there a version of wubi for 7.10 ?
<Lynoure> cliechti: there might be #gpilot ?
<Bieleke> good evening guys
<Bieleke> i have a problem with apache2 and php5
<Bieleke> seems my apache2 httpd.conf is empty ???
<Bieleke> so the webserver won't load php files
<sin1> how do you change the avant window navigator stack icon?
<zeeble> hi. was trying to install msttcorefonts.. but doesnt work, because the fonts are apparently not on sf.net anymore. get a 403 error.. now each time i try to install any other package, apt waants to install msttcorefonts.. i tried removing it, and also using dpkg, but none works.
<cliechti> Lynoure: nope there isnt on this server. silly enough i find documents that mention sync and the ability to restore but i do not find a single description on how restore actually works
<aLeSD> hi all
<cliechti> zeeble: what do you mean by removong does not work. is there an error message?
<zeeble> yeah, wait
<aLeSD> I'm tring to watch a dvd with the 7.10 but neither totem or vlc or mplayer can read it
<cliechti> Bieleke: i think apache has now several conf files in a conf.d folder. and yes php seems to be a know issue, bet you find something in a good search engine
<lieter> hi, i have an odd problem, my gdm background color is black, as is my background, desktopcube and skybox. but still when i log in i get the brownish window after login before the desktop appears, and i cant find out where that color is defined
<aLeSD> the vlc output is libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<aLeSD> ops
<cliechti> aLeSD: copy protected DVDs need a descrambler, legaly only in some countries...
<aLeSD> which is the name of the decrypting library ?
<jussi01> !dvd | aLeSD
<ubotu> aLeSD: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aLeSD> thanks
<cliechti> ah one that knows the factoids :-)
<nnonix> Anyone here notice slightly distorted playback in Rhythmbox?
<zeeble> cliechti: see, either i try to do apt-get remove msttcorefonts, or dpkg --purge msttcorefonts, then it tries remove, but it exits with an error that says error in pre removal script -1
<zeeble> and then it tries to get the files from sf.net
<aLeSD> jussi01 cliechti : thanks
<jussi01> :)
<cliechti> zeeble: hm i dont have a correct solution for this. i'd probably edit that failing script putting an "exit" on the second line (as you're going to remove that package anyway)
<zeeble> how do i find which script it is calling? :) it never says which file
<cliechti> doesnt dpkg have some debug/verbose option?
<zeeble> let me try that
<cliechti> try -D 2 as option to dpkg
<zeeble> ok
<bernier> Hi, how can I , one day, get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<crdlb> bernier, #ubuntu-ops
<wabiD> bomb beta is only a 70mb upgrade for me today
<wabiD> did having to click the desktop on boot, get fixed by its release
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> any of you using amarok in gnome?
<dug_> Anyone using truecrypt in gutsy?  I get 'fatal: module truecrypt not found. Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module'
<BockBilbo> well, it might be independent from the window manager, but it seens that the album art image isnt working
<jmg> dug_: I am, works for me
<Creationist> Couple of issues - 1) When running Compiz and starting Konversation, the "Server List" window pops up, but it is empty and will not let me close it.  2) Compiz is only showing that I have 2 desktops so I get only a single page when "rotating the cube" ... 2 sides, not 4.
<dug_> maybe i should uninstall and reinstall or something
<BockBilbo> when amarok discovers a new music album on my music directory, it gets the image from the mp3 file tags, but the image isnt showed right
<BockBilbo> anyone has the same problem?
<Creationist> dug_: That's usually the first step to take.  If a simple reinstall doesn't work, then remove the program with the --purge option.
<wabiD> where is the default splash screen
<bernier> Creationist: for the cube, go in general options, desktop size, and change horizontal desktop size to 4
<bernier> all this in compizConfig settings manager
<Creationist> bernier: That's how I remember it in Feisty too... but with Gutsy, there is no Desktop Size options.
<dug_> well i uninstalled truecrypt and now I don't see it listed in synaptic package manager anymore to reinstall
<wabiD> its under compiz options
<Creationist> wabiD: Ahh... found it.  Thanks ;)
<wabiD> i think it might be in more than one place though
<wabiD> i know one is general > dekstop size
<wabiD> yea that worked now i have 3
<Creationist> Ooh... I like the triangle ;)
<wabiD> i dont really like cube, wall seems very efficient
<panosru> hi! i try to play a dvd but mplayer comes with error message says that missing libdvdcss but there is nothing like that in synaptic, in #ubuntu they told to check these links: 1) https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html 2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages do i have to do something else because i'm on gutsy?
<erichj> wabiD, i agree with you
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know if Gutsy works on a Macbook out of the box?
<erichj> !dvd | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<panosru> oh ok so i will follow the same links #ubuntu gave me nothing changes on gutsy right?
<erichj> just the repository
<wabiD> its kinda weird that there is desktop plane, and desktop wall, they do the same thing
<panosru> erichj, the repo is for feisty... its ok?
<erichj> change the feisty part to gutsy
<panosru> ok :D
<panosru> thanks
<erichj> seveas has a gutsy rep, don't know if everyone knows that though
<panosru> the gpg parts remain the same?
<erichj> yeah
<panosru> cool
<panosru> thanks mate
<Creationist> Now, with Compiz running, how do I make my taskbar only show applications on the current desktop?  the Panel options don't seem to make any difference.
<erichj> welcome
<wabiD> id assume under cube settings
<Creationist> wabiD: Yeah, I don't see it anywhere
<wabiD> me either, sorry i stick to desktop wall
<panosru> erichj, i get the error: http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/gutsy-seveas/Release.gpg: Could not resolve 'mirror3.ubuntu.com'
<LjL> that's because it doesn't quite exist
<LjL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<LjL> hm
<LjL> panosru: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ this one for instance works
<panosru> i just want to watch dvd :P lol
<kyja> hey !!
<kyja> where are the bunnies?
<LjL> panosru: and i'm saying that mirror is down...
<Megaqwerty> panosru: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Megaqwerty> panosru: they give copy-paste guide on enabling encrypted DVD playback
<LjL> panosru: i'm not sure seveas has a Gutsy repo yet. can't find a mirror (even the ones that are up) that have it...
<panosru> # 1.7.4.2 How to install DVD playback capability this?
<Megaqwerty> yep
<garu> hi everyone
<garu> can someone tell me how do I install the compiz fusion configuration manager in gutsy gibbon beta?I'm on a live dvd.
<kyja> thats disipointing :( not one bunny
<Megaqwerty> kyja: http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/4350/rabbitpancakedf6.jpg
<kyja> :) that makes my day.
<bernier> Hi, when I log in ubuntu, my internet is often very slow until it fixes itself or I unplug, replug my modem anoyone knows why?
<Megaqwerty> kyja: you're welcome :)
<bram_> hello
<bram_>  still no luck: i am running Gutsy Gibbon, but don't know where to add more desktops..(I have 2 now)
<bernier> garu: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<bernier> I believe
<Megaqwerty> bram_: more cube desktops, or like...regular desktops?
<kyja> I vote that one of the future code names be bionic bunny
<bernier> bram_ you havecompiz compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<dug_> how do you enable desktop effects in gutsy now that the control panel is gone?
<garu> bernier humn...that command would also try to install compiz...in gutsy, it should be installed by default, the only thing that can be installed in fusion, is the configuration manager!
<bram_> regular desktops,  there is 2 now, i have ccsm installed( can't find it there?)
<bram_> a pathetic cube now  ;)
<panosru> thanks! works! :D
<Megaqwerty> bram_: It's in General Options
<bernier> garu: yeah sorry my mistake
<bernier> garu: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Megaqwerty> bram_: under Horizontal virtual size
<garu> bernier i'v tried that, it's giving me a weird error
<Megaqwerty> bram_: (which is in the "Desktop Size" tab)
<bernier> pastebin them to me
<bram_> ok.., hold on( would i be that stupid?)
<bram_> I AM that stupid, thanks a bunch!
<bernier> loll
<bernier> you had update manager open?
<garu> humn...bernier nah...not a problem...sorted out
<garu> bernier thanks anywayz...
<dug_> how do you enable desktop effects in gutsy now that the control panel is gone?
<garu> has anyone had any problems with the beta version?
<bernier> garu, not me and i've been using it since the beginning
<garu> bernier humn...i'v been away from it for quite a while.lol...been using some other distros, sabayon and pclinuxos, was just waiting for the gutsy release :)
<bernier> garu: same for me, i'm back from PCBSD :P
<garu> dug_ go to systems -> prefferences -> Appearance.There u should be a tab for the desktop effects
<garu> bernier I like sabayon because of the challenge.lol...but, been using pclinux and ubuntu as well
<Creationist> Anyone know how I can install a printer that was listed in Feisty but NOT in Gutsy?
<erichj> I updated the wiki page I maintain for the acer 5610z to account for Gutsy. If anyone is interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5610z
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know if Gutsy works on a Macbook out of the box?
<Artimus> What's the command to update to Gutsy from Feisty?  update-manager -d says "Not all updates can be installed"
<erichj> don't think you can do a dist-upgrade yet
<Artimus> I've been told not to do a dist-upgrade.  What am I supposed to do?
<erichj> download beta iso, burn, install
<Artimus> ...
<erichj> or wait the 15 days for final release and then do the dist-upgrade
<Vegar> How can I modify NetworkManager's preferred networks list?
<Artimus> erichj: I'm willing to try it.  I need to switch back to 64-bit anyway...
<Artimus> (forcing update manager to try it, not the beta cd)
<Creationist> Now, with Compiz running, how do I make my taskbar only show applications on the current desktop?  the Panel options don't seem to make any difference.
<erichj> you are going to fark your install trying to force an upgrade.
<Artimus> erichj: I'm willing to try it.  I'm reinstalling anyway.
<erichj> right now i think the only way to do it though is to change all your reps from feisty to gutsy
<Artimus> Did that...
<Creationist> Artimus: It's a waste of time to try it - screwing up your system is guaranteed....
<Artimus> Screw it, GUI updates scare me.  I'll take my chances with dist-upgrade.
<erichj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Creationist> Artimus: If you're reinstalling anyway, just do a fresh one.
<erichj> listen to Creationist
<Creationist> ...or you'll end up doing it twice.
<Artimus> Creationist: I did it before with dist-upgrade.  Only had issues with bluetooth.
<Creationist> Artimus: That wasn't Gutsy, though ;)
<Artimus> Yes, it was
<Artimus> Feisty->Gutsy a week and a half ago
<Creationist> ahh... so you've done it before, yet you came to ask how to do it?
<Creationist> Okay.... well, best of luck to you then :)
<Artimus> Someone told me there was a "nicer" way to do it with Update Manager
<erichj> yeah, there will be for final
<Artimus> ahh, got ya.
<Creationist> Nicer than "only had issues with bluetooth?" lol
<erichj> heh
<Artimus> I only had to remove one package by hand...
<Creationist> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  If it worked for you one way, do it that way again.  That's my advice.
<Artimus> Nevermind, it will take me two hours to download the updates.  I can get the CD in that time.
<erichj> i don't take chances anyway. i backup everything, then wipe it and do a clean install. no sense in running the risk of having to install twice
<IndyGunFreak> why will it take you 2hrs to et the cd?... dial up?
<Creationist> erichj: Not only that, but like Artimus said, it would take twice as long to do an upgrade than to simply spend the half hour to do a fresh install.
<Artimus> erichj: Backup what?  My data has its own partitions.  Important stuff is mirrored.
<Artimus> IndyGunFreak: Sorry, less than two hours.  The idea being, mirror is sort of slow, Torrent is quite fast.
<Creationist> Artimus: Then what's the problem with doing a fresh install?  I'm so confused... you don't seem to have any reason to want to do an upgrade.  It's dangerous, it takes a lot longer, and well, it's dangerous. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Artimus: thats what i was thinking, the torrents are generally pretty fast for me.. around 5-600k, which maxes out my connection
<Artimus> Creationist: Let me try again.  "I forgot my box is 32-bit, I want 64-bit.  I was going to just upgrade to Feisty, but I realized that I'm going to have to boot an installer CD to install 64-bit Ubuntu anyway.  I forgot the whole 32bit part"
<Creationist> I remember when I first started with Linux a year ago, I never created a separate /home partition... man, I reinstalled about 30 times too (literally).
<darkhack> has the dup desktop and documents folder on the places menu fix
<Artimus> My /home is mirrored over two drives every night...
<Creationist> Artimus: If you have a 32-bit system, why would you try to install a 64-bit OS?
<Artimus> Creationist: 32-bit OS, 64-bit box.
<Creationist> Artimus: Ah... you said you box was 32-bit ;)
<erichj> i back everything up to network drives. i only have to backup things that haven't been on my computer for more than 5 hours
<Artimus> I had this Ubuntu install running in VMware for a while (using direct disk access)
<darkhack> <  first linux I tried was 19995 or so with red hat
<darkhack> boy, that was a pain
<darkhack> lol
<IndyGunFreak> is 64bit Gutsy going to overcome some of hte issues 64bit Feisty had?
<IndyGunFreak> like browser plugins, etc?
<Artimus> I'd be happy if I could have flash working in Gutsy.
<Artimus> 64-bit Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Artimus> It works great in 32-bit Feisty.  Konqueror+NSPluginwrapper+Flash means no sound...
<Creationist> I think the very first time I tried Linux was in 1997-98... and I chose Gentoo because the logo looked friendly ;)  Yeah, didn't go back to Linux until Daper.
<Creationist> Dapper*
<Artimus> (in 64-bit)
<IndyGunFreak> i've never done it, but i always figured its kinda silly to have a 64bit OS, if you're gonna jump through the hoops to make 32bit things work.. so i just stick with 32.
<rjek> I don't jump through hoops, and I appreciate the performance benefits of using AMD64.
<Artimus> I hate 386 packages...  I'm guessing the -march settings for 64-bit packages make more of a difference than 64-bit...
<IndyGunFreak> rjek: i didn't really see much difference, other than things that didn't work.
<Artimus> Please tell me there's some sort of -march set for Ubuntu packages in x86_64...
<darkhack> <  windows is such a pain in tha a$$
<rjek> Creationist: Interesting.  Gentoo wasn't around in 1998.
<habtool> Hi There, is tracker search enabled by default in Nautilus for gutsy (for tagging etc. )
<rjek> (Version 1.0 was 2002, what Gentoo developed from (Enouch or something) was very early 2000.
<darkhack> rjek gotta point
<darkhack> I don't remember gentoo in 97 or 98
<Artimus> Come on little torrent...  Keep going faster
<Artimus> Should have known Kubuntu Gutsy wouldn't be as fast (download wise)
<dougb> are the servers unavailable for updating?
<Vegar> no, I just upgraded
<dougb> hmm
<dougb> its not working for me
<tapas> i wonder: does the -rt kernel not have nvidia modules available?
<tapas> [as restricted module] 
<grahal> I used displayconfig-gtk without success and then tried to manually changed xorg.conf. What happens is that GDM screen comes up with the correct resolution that I chose but when I log it, the screen is changed to a lower rate setting. It seems like for some reason, when I logging "something" reads a different configuration file and reapplies the setting... am I making sense? :)
<ReL1K> where can you change the themes in gutsy gnome? want to change desktop icons and such..
<ReL1K> normally themes in gnome manager, didn't see it
<grahal> System->Preferences->Appearance(literal translation not sure about the name)?
<grahal> ReL1K: ^
<ReL1K> thnx
<ray_> how i get #Automatix for 7.10?
<jmg> !automatix > ray_
<ray_> link not working
<ray_> in bot jmg
<jmg> ray_: the gist of it is dont use it
<ray_> hi
<ray_> how i put back a backed up source list
<ray_> whats the commande
<ReL1K> anyone know where i can install new themes from? like get some new ones?
<ray_> never did this one
<ReL1K> for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> gnome-look.org
<nosrednaekim> kde-look.org for kde
<ray_> any help
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: any version
<nosrednaekim> ray_: with what?
<WorkingOnWise> Hi all. I am waiting for Gutsy, and then I plan on going to it full time. In order to be able to do it, I will need to run Windows Xp in a qemu because I use several office 2007 apps for my business. My laptop has a Turion x2 cpu and 2gb of ram, so I should have the power. My question is this. will I get better performance from running gutsy x64, and then emulate an x86 machine for xp, or run gutsy x86. In the future, w
<WorkingOnWise> hen the prices drop, I intend on installing 8gb of ram, which will mandate an x64 install, but till then, where's the most bang for the buck?
<rgl> hi
<ReL1K> im on gnome-look.org, when i go to install a theme package, doesn't recognize i
<ReL1K> them
<LjL> rgl: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<ray_> nosrednaekim i backed up my source listneed to repkace it with backed up one
<ray_> how do i\
<ray_> nevert did this
<ReL1K> for icon themes
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: x86 would be better for you as a starting user
<alpopel> what do i have to change in the source.list for getting gusty?
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  see my q
<rgl> LjL, ah much better!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/ only mentions the dvd.  thx!
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> ray_: no..I didn
<nosrednaekim> t
<alpopel> !upgrade
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  see above pls
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, x86 as the host?
<nosrednaekim> ray_: I joined late
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  i posted it agen
<ray_> when was in room
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: yeah. I have a turion X2 as well, and I am running 64 bit. But its not easy
<nosrednaekim> ray_: oh... ok.
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  i backed up my source listneed to repkace it with backed up one
<ray_> i never did this
<ray_> replace
<nosrednaekim> ray_: do this "sudo cp /path/to/old/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  i dont know were it put it old one
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: performance really itsn't that noticable.
<ray_> if ran back up command
<nosrednaekim> ray_: what back-up command did you use?
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  hold oib
<savvas> !cdimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> heh
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, I'm not a guru, but I have run linux off and on for many years, so  I can get around ok. What problems do you find with your box?
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  this one rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  that one
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, long term, I'll need x64 Ubuntu so I can give xp 2gb of ram and still let Ubuntu run with at least 2gb.
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  see what put in
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: ussually, the base OS works fine. its flash plugins, and such things as that.
<nosrednaekim> ray_: ummm thats not good.
<nosrednaekim> !autogen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autogen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ray_> what mean how i restore the one woith this
<nosrednaekim> !EasySource | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> ray_: I think you removed it.
<nosrednaekim> make a new one with the above tool
<ray_> how i get new one
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, lol...still chasing the browser stuff on x64! The solution I had in mind for that is surf with FF in xp till that stuff is worked out for x64
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: that works :)
<nosrednaekim> ray_: see above
<nosrednaekim> what ubotu told you
<ReL1K> what shoul di download for themes gtk 2 themes?
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: #gnome
<ray_> nosrednaekim,  ok how i add it
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, that way, I can stay in Ubuntu and not have to flip back and forth. Never thought I'd see the day I'd be seriously preping to run 2 OS's on one pc, that only weight 6lbs!
<ray_> i made it
<tate> Has anyone gotten a working nvidia driver out of synaptic yet or do we still have to install the package from NVidia's website?
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, so your only real issues in x64 are plugins?
<nosrednaekim> ray_: run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" erase anything that is in there at the moment. then paste in that it gave you
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: I THINK so.
<nosrednaekim> yeah. thats all.
<minimec> nosrednaekim: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, lol! Gotcha!
<nosrednaekim> minimec: yeah?
<savvas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: curious...what is your laptop model?
<minimec> nosrednaekim: <ctrl>v <ctrl>s
<minimec> nosrednaekim: Try it ;)
<nosrednaekim> minimec: umm? do you have the right nick?
<savvas> for whoever needs plugins
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, do you use beryl? Is that pretty stable for you on x64?
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, don't laugh, k?
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: yeah... anything open source is stable on AMD64
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: totally stable... and I have an ATI card too
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, Averatech 7170
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: ok, does it have an nvidia or an ATI?
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, sweet on the stable with an ati! Mine has Nvidia. Made sure of that after the headaches of ati on my last HP lappy
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: you're good to go then :)
<ray_> ty nosrednaekim
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, So I'll be able to make xp run circles around the Ubuntu desktop!
<savvas> have ati's drivers improved or?
<nosrednaekim> savvas: yeah... they have ... very much
<nosrednaekim> (i'[m not running the improved ones though)
<savvas> good to hear :)
<WorkingOnWise> wel, cubes anyhow!
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: lol
<WorkingOnWise> I'll have to make a video and send it to billy boy! Ty nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> NP... if you have any problems... come back :)
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: just as sec,,
<WorkingOnWise> My birthday is Oct 18, the same day gutsy is final. by then I'll have my new madwifi friendly wifi card in, and be ready to rock!
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim, k
<nosrednaekim> WorkingOnWise: take a look at this link and see if anyone else has had any problems with your computer
<nosrednaekim> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/averatec.html
<nosrednaekim> alright.. I have to go.., have fun.
<WorkingOnWise> thanks
<savvas> who would've known.. compiz eats up only 40mb hehe
<savvas> I bet a pc with 256mb ram could take it smoothly running
<erichj> my monitor shows compiz 96Kb, compiz-real 6.5MB
<savvas> LjL: are you the admin of ubuntu-nl.org? source-o-matic reports wrong countries. Serbia and Montenegro are now separate Serbia and separate Montenegro, Serbia has rs.archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> savvas: no, i'm not, but i'll let the admin know.
<savvas> ok thanks
<savvas> erichj: maybe it increases with the amount of open windows, no idea, I have enabled/disabled some extra plugins as well
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-04
<TheRepacker> Hi All, because of a known problem with nvidia 100.14.11 and 14.19 drivers, nvidia is recommending as a workaround to install 100.14.09, but that is not in the repros, anyone know of an easy way to install in Gutsy?
<hwilde> anybody ever have a problem with apt-get or dpkg launching a totally random program?
<TheRepacker> anybody here?
<hwilde> can you explain this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39492/  ?
<hwilde> it's like apt-get and dpkg are messed up
<TheRepacker> does not seem to be anybody here
<leku> how do I enable desktop effecfts in gutsy?
<leku> i don't see it anywhere
<leku> making me feel dumb here
<erichj> leku, system->prefs-appearance
<leku> and then? vizeffecfts?
<erichj> TheRepacker, looks like there is a problem with the package
<erichj> leku, yes
<leku> so extra?
<erichj> leku, yes
<leku> ok
<leku> anything else I can do to tweak stuff now?
<kevinO> hello i was trying to use my printer, is anyone availabel to help me with it? When i click print test page I get a error: CUPS server error: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<erichj> leku, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<TheRepacker> fthe problem is a regression that nvidia today admitted to, has to do with multi-core CPUs and series 7 GPUs
<leku> ahh thanks erichj
<TheRepacker> it happens with all bersions not just Gutsy
<leku> how come that doesn't come with the default ?
<leku> seems like something everyone would want
<KStrings> I have a quick question.  I have used Ubuntu since 6.04 and my special purpose laptop buttons (WiFi, volume, email...) have allways worked.  In 7.10 the volume buttons are all hosed up and I have NO idea where to start with fixing this and how to submit to you guys for the release.  I need a starting point.
<erichj> leku, because not everyone would want it. the effects that come enabled are the most commonly used and most useful
<leku> ah ok
<erichj> TheRepacker, i screwed up. the message was actually for hwilde
<hwilde> erichj, apt-get and dpkg are calling this other binary, but I have moved, renamed, and completely deleted it.  how do I find what dpkg and apt-get are actually calling?
<erichj> i think it's dpkg -d for verbose. let me verify that
<Xero> Who ghosted me? And how did you get my pass?
<leku> so I'm really impressed with gutsy so far
<hwilde> unknown option -d
<leku> i had to reinstall today because i upgraded from feisty and all my package managers were broken
<leku> but the new wireless support is fantastic
<TheRepacker> right now I am using the 9643 driver, but Compiz won't start up and causes probs with full screen apps
<erichj> leku, yeah upgrading to beta with dist-upgrade is never a good idea
<leku> i connect to my wpa2 personal wifi net at home no problem
<leku> before with the ndiswrapper it would take me 6-7 tries
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@c-24-126-30-244.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@unaffiliated/xero9364]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+d Ryan?King]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eean> is it possible for Cups to recognize Zeroconf printers?
<erichj> hwilde, try dpkg -D 2
<hwilde> erichj, it still launches this other random program... no extra errors :/
<erichj> hmm
<leperkhanz> help!  I can't install windows OR ubuntu now on this machine.
<erichj> hwilde, i'm just not sure
<erichj> leperkhanz, what seems to be the problem.
<hwilde> erichj, me neither... i've never seen anything like this.  I've completely deleted the program it is launching
<erichj> try apt-get install -f
<erichj> i don't expect it to work
<erichj> but you never know
<leperkhanz> Well, apparently, it says Cannot load Operating System.
<kanjo> Firefox on Gutsy doesn't display images on some webpages http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/3623/screenshotep4.png, has anyone here got into this problems?
<leperkhanz> I've tried just about everything.  Deleting all partitions, fixmbr in xp recovery console, repartitioning....
<savvas> kanjo: link please?
<savvas> kanjo: it could be anything, from bittorrent or normal download to bad internet connection
<savvas> or even a bad server :)
<TheRepacker> If repartioning did not fix then you do have a problem
<leperkhanz> It boots nice into the Live CD, though, so here I am.
<kanjo> savvas: for example www.flickr.com, all images are not displayed
<leperkhanz> I tried installing to a USB stick, too, just out of desperation.
<savvas> hm, they're fine here
<erichj> leperkhanz, if you boot from ubuntu live cd can you see the drive?
<TheRepacker> what did you use to repartion?
<leperkhanz> hmmm... interesting question.
<leperkhanz> It's not on the desktop.
<erichj> it wouldn't be since its not mounted
<leperkhanz> But it shows up under "computer"
<dennda> which version of xmms2 is included in gutsy?
<leperkhanz> I can see all the files on it, too.
<leperkhanz> (them).
<erichj> sounds like it's the boot record
<leperkhanz> How do I fix that?
<leperkhanz> :o
<savvas> kanjo: sorry I can't stay any longer, I have to go. In your place I'd try: 1) restarting firefox 2) closing any download managers 3) sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 4) restart the computer
<TheRepacker> you might have to set a partion as "master" of "boot"
<savvas> kanjo: also: sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart
<kRush> with # defoptions=vga=794 in grub I get no monitor output when booting until gdm starts, usplash is working fine @ 1280x1024 though. ideas?
<TheRepacker> i meant "or "boot"
<kanjo> savvas: let me try
<leperkhanz> kanjo: make sure you don't have something wrong with firefox.
<erichj> kanjo, also, having ipv6 set to off in firefox helped me out with the issue you are having. it was causing a timeout for some reason
<leperkhanz> TheRepacker: what partitions do I need specifically and in detail, and how can I set them up in the Live CD?
<erichj> use gparted
<kanjo> erichj: how to do it, I forgot, something to type in URL
<leperkhanz> And does that mean I can' have dual boot?
<leperkhanz> Windows will not install.
<erichj> kanjo, about:config
<kanjo> ya
<kanjo> hehe
<erichj> leperkhanz, you should be happy about that
<TheRepacker> when I have had problems like your I had to revert to a 98 start up disk with fdisk
<erichj> think of it as microsofts way of looking out for you
<kanjo> erichj: not quite, still hot fix the issue
<kanjo> savvas: same for your way
<erichj> are you behind a router?
<TheRepacker> I use fdisk to set up a boot partition to get at least1 system up after reformatting the MBR
<kanjo> erichj: I am using a ADSL router
<TheRepacker> it is extreme but is usually because of a corupy MBR or XP loader
<erichj> kanjo, my old ISP provided a modem/router that would keep a connection alive for like 5 days. and it would only allow like 400 connections. so after like an hour i would have to reset the modem because it's connections were all full.
<erichj> try that
<erichj> too many likes in that paragraph
<leperkhanz> TheRepacker: can you like, tell me what to type in the console?  :)  Thanks, by the way!
<kanjo> erichj: let me try that
<kanjo> erichj: sometimes I experiences an issue in which Firefox mislead me to different URL (dns doesn't work properly I think)
<TheRepacker> in the "old" days we could do a "low level format" to re-initialize the disk and MBR, nowadays, you would have to get rid of all partitions then let XP do it's thing from a CD boot/install, you are going to loose everything on the HD. BTW check you BIOS for HD boot order if you have multiple HDs
<TheRepacker> you might also try Super Grub to recover the MBR
<leperkhanz> Ummm... Ok, I am willing, so what do I do?
<leperkhanz> I can low level format ONE of the drives, and can un power the others manually for safety if I have to.
<leperkhanz> (read: unplug)
<leku> hi
<leku> I added 4 desktops or workspaces or some crap in gnome
<leku> when I go to the 3rd or 4th one, i'm stuck there, with no panels or bars or menus or any way to get out besides ctrl-alt-bcakspace
<cliechti> you could use ctrl-alt-<arrow>
<cliechti> ;-)
<leku> nah
<leku> it only flips me back and forth between 3-4
<leku> but never back to 1 or 2
<leku> its suboptimal
<TheRepacker> first get Super Grub, see if it can see any partitions, it is not the easiest program to use but I have been able to recover from my multi-boot expirements I currently multi boot to VISTA, XP and 4 Linuxs
<leperkhanz> Super Grub... OK.
<leku> also how do I get the desktop cube back?
<cliechti> leku:  it works here. how did you change the number of desktops? wit the switcher applet options?
<leku> i only have 2 sides
<leku> i dunno
<leku> let me find out
<TheRepacker> it can do everything but wash dishes (I almost said Windows)
<leku> ok
<leku> i went to general options, desktop size
<leku> 4 desktops
<leku> where should I do it?
<TheRepacker> LOL.... it depends upon what you want to try and recover, it also has Gpart on its ISO so if all else fails it can wipe the disk for you. My set up has 3 HDs, 2 SATA and 1 PATA
<leperkhanz> Yeah, I've got four.  1 pata and 3 sata.  All with about 10 partitions.. LOL  It's a MESS!
<Creationist> How do I install support to play encrypted DVDs?  I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras already.
<leperkhanz> Is there an easier way to just low level format the pata (which is completely empty anyway?)
<TheRepacker> it can find linux boots, and the I had to manually edit the menu.lst  in \boot\grub to fix up all my distros
<TheRepacker> to boot
<minimec> Creationist: You need libdvdcss
<erichj> !dvd | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<leperkhanz> Yes, but is there a way to just quickly and easily format the drive in the console?
<TheRepacker> how big is the PATA, how old, go to manufature site to see if they still support low level
<leperkhanz> 300 gb.  Couple of years.
<leperkhanz> :P
<TheRepacker> fdisk on 98SE will completely wipe the MBR
<TheRepacker> I think the command was Format C: /MBR
<leperkhanz> no way to do it on the live cd?
<leperkhanz> :)
<leperkhanz> I want my IRC hand-holding, damn it!
<KStrings> If you just want a quick wipe wouldnt you just cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda ?  That would wipe the mbr im sure
<TheRepacker> you usually only have to do a format ?MBR when hit by so really nasty virus
<RAOF> KStrings: "quick"?? :)
<leperkhanz> Well, currently no hard drive is bootable, so I'm up for options.
<RAOF> leperkhanz: Simply installing Ubuntu via ubiquity should make a bootable partition, though.
<RAOF> leperkhanz: If it doesn't, you need to check your bios and make sure that the hard-drive is actually in the boot sequence :)
<TheRepacker> but that can sometime fudge the ntldr which then makes the windows unbootable
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Well, since it's currently unbootable *anyway*...
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Also, someone suggested "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda", which will *certainly* leave windows unbootable!  Or, in fact, destroyed :)
<TheRepacker> ROAF thats why I suggested Super Grub to try to recover
<shiznit> hello beta people
<KStrings> Well, I just caught the part about killing the MBR...
<KStrings> And that would kill it
<TheRepacker> and Super Grub can fix alot of MBR problems
<TheRepacker> I know I have zonked my diskes in every way possible with that ##wonderful# Vista
<shiznit> if vista refresh rate overrides worked properly i would dump xp
<shiznit> its the only thing holding me back, otherwise its better
<TheRepacker> I love XP almost as much as Ubuntu (only because it is the only way to FLY with FSX
<shiznit> i never played that
<TheRepacker> if I could get FSX to work in Wine I would heave M$ out the door
<shiznit> i wish i could
<TheRepacker> I am a private pilot, it has every airport in the world on it
<shiznit> no way all my games would run 100%
<shiznit> speaking of which, gotta reboot now CS:S time
<TheRepacker> so If I am going to an unkown airport I can get a good idea of the layout and some landmarks
<Creationist> My games are the ONLY reason I ever use Windows... but I made the mistake of installing Vista so now all my games just crawl...
<TheRepacker> I tried Vista really only for about 3 days, then went back to XP, still waiting for DX10
* usser plays cs:s in wine
* usser pffft vista
<usser> screw that im never installing it
<TheRepacker> in the meantime I discovered Ubuntu so other than FSX ET runs much better on linux than on windows
<KStrings> *shrug* I would have to drop $249 for a license of Vista.  Dont see why when *nix does everything I need.
<usser> yea i mean come on get real, games? real men dont play games )))
<TheRepacker> I got an "eval" version, I would never buy it
<KStrings> Ha, if I had time for game I would play them
<usser> question does anyone use an webcast software?
<usser> any prefences??
<TheRepacker> which reminds me why I am here, anyone know how to install nvidia 100.14.09 on Gutsy. Nvidia has admitted to a problem with multi core CPUs and 100.14.11 and 14.19
<TheRepacker> FSX is NOT a game!!!!!!!  LOL
<usser> TheRepacker: what u talking about what problems no problems here?
<minimec> usser: I have a icecast2 + mpd server. Installation was easy
<TheRepacker> but it is not a Ubuntu bug, it is a regressive bug in the nvidia drivers
<usser> minimec: i use shoutcast, did u try it, is icecast better?
<minimec> usser: I did my first steps with mpd and only used icecast2.
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: did they fix it upstream?
<minimec> usser: I can't say any negative about icecast, but I am not an advance user
<usser> minimec: i'll try it
<TheRepacker> not yet, they only said the was a bug, and workaroung was to install 100.14.09
<usser> TheRepacker: what exactly is this bug??
<gnomefreak> do you have link to thier bug so i can add this to the request?
<usser> TheRepacker: i didnt notice any slowdowns or video related crashes
<gnomefreak> or atleast a link to the explaintion of bug
<TheRepacker> lockups, freezes, no boots, with multi core CPUs and nvidia drivers
<RAOF> TheRepacker: That'll be somewhat difficult.  Can you use the 9631 driver?
<gnomefreak> usser: there isnt any/many atleast i havent seen anyone complain nor bug report on LP
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: without proper documents i can ask for a fix when it is released
<gnomefreak> but you can :)
<TheRepacker> I am using 9643 right now but can get any eye candy or full screen apps ie Google earth
<TheRepacker> Gutsy failsafe keeps on sending me back to vesa
<gavintlgold> can anyone tell me what the "ldconfig deferred processing" think is at the end of all package installation?
<gavintlgold> thing*
<gavintlgold> it's new
<ConstyXIV> does anyone else have video "lag" behind a moving window with compiz?
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: any links for me so i can request it or you request it if you dont have any and prey they believe you
<usser> ConstyXIV: lemme check it
<TheRepacker> I have a LP bug linked to a message on the nvidia support forum message
<gnomefreak> compiz + no lag == your video card costs way too much
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: can i have it
<usser> ConstyXIV: nope no lag
<ConstyXIV> im using a mobility radeon 9100 if it helps
<ConstyXIV> OSS drivers
<usser> ConstyXIV: oh thats probably ok
<usser> ConstyXIV: oss drivers are not that good with 3d stuff
<ConstyXIV> everything else is fine
<ConstyXIV> just videos don't stay with a window when I move it around (or invoke things like the cube and scale)
<ConstyXIV> they come back once i stop, but that's about it
<TheRepacker> it is in resricted packages under lockup/lynched nvidia
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: before we can update it due to what someone says this late in devel cycle we need official bug/ official statment without these its very very unlikely it will happen
<Aondo> Is it too late to get the ardour 2.1 into gutsy repos (2.0.5 is current)
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Oh, *that's* right.  Anything but the 100 series drivers will kill X when GL+Composite is active, right?
<gnomefreak> Aondo: what changes was there?
<gnomefreak> RAOF: if thats what he stated it would be nice
<gnomefreak> RAOF: hes complaining that the 100 series is bad
<Evanlec> im sure this has been asked but, what program would one use to author flash with in ubuntu? (like swf files for the web)
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: on feisty or gutsy?
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, either...
<TheRepacker> it is not just a Gutsy bug, it has to do with nvidia/multi cure/ and certain GPUs right now,  I think it has to do with the Gforce drivers with series 4XX southbridge
<ConstyXIV> Evanlec: i don't think there is any (outside of flash via wine)
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: we only support gutsy in here but here are a few the rest you can find with apt-cache search flash.
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Yeah, I haven't *noticed* the problem he's describing (although it may be killing my resume-from-suspend), just mentioning problems with the "use an older driver" work-around.
<Evanlec> ConstyXIV, really? interesting...how does flash perform in wine?
<gnomefreak> flashrom swftools
<ConstyXIV> Evanlec: i have no clue, but I hear it does work
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, okay, well for gutsy then
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: see above
<Aondo> gnomefreak http://ardour.org/node/1267
<TheRepacker> scaling sometimes will fix it, but it always seems to come back, it is major, not just a Gutsy bug
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, u said here are a few...
<gnomefreak> RAOF: well hes saying its official and cant produce the docs for it (hence wont get updated for no reason at this point in cycle)
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: i gave you 2
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: dont be lazy
<leku> in compuz fusion how do I setup cube transparency aned change the cube cap pictures?
<Evanlec> i dont see
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> flashrom swftools
<Evanlec> k
<ConstyXIV> leku: do you have compizconfig installed?
<leku> xyes
<leku> yes
<leku> i just figured out the transp part
<ConstyXIV> leku: there should be a "Cube Caps" plugin somewhere down the line
<leku> ok
<leku> thanks
<gnomefreak> Aondo: doubtful but if you want it file a bug on it but since no secuity fixes its almost a positive no
<leku> found it
<ConstyXIV> leku: just put your images in and throw out the defaults
<Aondo> gnomefreak, well bug fixes is just one part of it.
<gnomefreak> Aondo: seems 2.0.5 > 2.1 is just feature rich updates and since upstreeam freeze was months ago its highly doubtful it will happen
<TheRepacker> and it is a nvidia driver bug, they can reproduce and suspends are also mentioned in the postes
<gnomefreak> Aondo: security fixes are almost a yes for sure but i dont see any
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Can you give a link to the launchpad bug (or even just the bug number?)
<gnomefreak> Aondo: file a bug for it if someone wants to push his luck they will but we cant add new packages in this late without a GREAT reason
<TheRepacker> LP 145112
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145112 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Random NVidia Proprietary Driver Lynches / Lock-Ups" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145112
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Ta
<TheRepacker> like I said nothing that we can do here other than revert to 100.14.09
<RAOF> TheRepacker: Which breaks a whole bunch of other stuff.  Yay binary blobs!
<RAOF> TheRepacker: AKA: not going to happen.
<Aondo> gnomefreak  ok what would be a great reason, not counting a security fix, would important app for studio production make any different? :D
<TheRepacker> the other way is 9643 is in the repros, need some tweaks to allow COMPIZ to run
<gnomefreak> Aondo: doubtful but the archive admins make that desion
<Aondo> ok
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: i thought you said there was a link to nvidia forums on the bug report?
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: also you said 19 was included but 100.14.09 and 100.14.11 is what is on there so maybe 19 fixes this
<TheRepacker> gimme a sec I'll serach the nvidia form for the link I just posted the nvidia reps post from their forum
<DaSkreech> What's the deal with Firefox 3 in gutsy?
<Aondo> i would say it doesnt hurt to help test the project, in an easy way
<Creationist> DaSkreech: granparadiso-browser, I think
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: what about it?
<DaSkreech> Creationist: Right but will it be updated after Guts comes out or will it be frozen?
<Creationist> No... firefox-granparadiso
<gnomefreak> its changing names and will be uploaded in a few days
<DaSkreech> Gutsy
<DaSkreech> will it be tracking the mozilla releases? or will it be frozen?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it will freeze
<Starcraftmazter> woa
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: unless secuity updates
<Starcraftmazter> the gutsy sound driver(s) are buggy :D
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: gutsy+1 should have ff3 default
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: will there be a repo that I can use to track it?
<gnomefreak> if they stop pushing it back
<DaSkreech> right
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: we have a repo but since it depends on updated nss nspr and xulrunner those will be uploaded in gutsy as far as we know atm
<bazhang> hello everyone!
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: we being Ubuntru? Or mozilla testers?
<DaSkreech> or gnomefreaks ;-)
<TheRepacker> nV News Forums > Linux Support Forums > NVIDIA Linux
<TheRepacker> RE: Demand on WORKING drivers
<TheRepacker> 10-03-07, 12:59 PM #36
<TheRepacker> zander
<TheRepacker> NVIDIA Corporation
<TheRepacker> Join Date: Aug 2002
<TheRepacker> Posts: 2,781
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ but be careful if you need ubuntus version of xul nss nspr than you might not want this
<TheRepacker> Default Re: Demand on WORKING drivers
<TheRepacker> I'd like to follow up on Aaron's update, since not all posts in this thread refer to the same hardware. We identified a regression between 100.14.09 and 100.14.11 specific to G72 based graphics cards (GeForce 7300 GS, etc.) on certain systems; this problem is being investigated. However, there are no known regressions between the two releases affecting G8x GPUs.
<TheRepacker> _
<Creationist> !pastebin | TheRepacker
<ubotu> TheRepacker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I thought the idea was to keep the ff3 stuff contained ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, which packages do i have to install to play xvid/divx videos in GG?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: asac will be uploading it i believe and im gonna piss him off tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<wasabi> Um. How in the heck do you change your timezone to one of the US/* variants nowadays?
<fulat2k> wasabi: doesn't tzselect do the job?
<wasabi> No. Says clearly in the man page it doesn't.
<wasabi> Also, it doesn't list any of the US/* variants.
<wasabi> Just America/*
<nosrednaekim> fulat2k: search for divx in synaptic
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: the poiint of ff3 was to please the community. we havent stopped working on firefox3 since we added it. there have been alot of releases that fail to build speant like a month or 2 with nothing but fail to builds, we have it pretty much under control and PPA archive gets updates before gutsy since atm different version of depends
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: ill ping asac now and see if i cant piss him off tonight
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: i pinged him about a few other things as well that pissed me off so he may not talk to me for a while
<DaSkreech> you spoke to him about things that pissed you off/
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: i have uploads that fix bugs been sitting there from before beta freeze and he hasnt pushed them yet
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Just wanted to find out if we wanted to follow the ff3 stuff that we could do so
<gnomefreak> also needed to know how he planned on getting nss nspr and xulrunner uploaded this late but he is coredev he can figure that one out
<fulat2k> nosrednaekim: cool.  does the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats still hold true for GG?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: gutsy ff3 will be uploaded with each release, the problem is mozilla doesnt release source tarballs suring devel unless its a alpha,beta,rc,final, so the month or two we play with it but alot of times its fails to build
<gnomefreak> fulat2k: for the most part
<gnomefreak> fulat2k: what ar eyou looking for?
<DaSkreech> against what?
<nosrednaekim> fulat2k: should.. except there is a meta package in gutsy for some commonly used ones. its called ubuntu-restricted or something like that
<gnomefreak> also gstream-*-lame is in a different package now
<fulat2k> gnomefreak: i've been doing the apt-get install gstreamer**** thing and it seemed to have worked in dapper and feisty.  thought they would have streamlined the process in gutsy
<fulat2k> nosrednaekim: ah... cool.  lemme check it out when i get back :)
<fulat2k> btw, is font smoothing implemented differently in gutsy?  compared to feisty, the output seems rather different.
<TheRepacker> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99426
<gavintlgold> successfully installed itunes with wine! :P
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: sweet....
<gavintlgold> http://picpaste.com/ituneswithcompiz.png
<nosrednaekim> but why someone would want to do that....
<d4rkmonkey> gavintlgold successfully installed rockbox on my ipod so I don't need crap like itunes!
<gavintlgold> lol, just to see how good wine is now
<d4rkmonkey> thats pointless.
<erichj> TheRepacker, I don't agree with his argument. If nvidia doesn't want to support linux they aren't required to. also if you buy hardware that you know probably won't run with linux, then you are to blame.
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: well, now I guess you can purchase DRM music...
<gavintlgold> idk if the store works :/
<gavintlgold> we'll see
<gavintlgold> looks like it is
<gavintlgold> it does connect, trying to log in
<TheRepacker> but when you get to the end of the thread the 2 nvidia reps agree the is a regressive bug in 14.11 and 14.19
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, if I've got ldap set in front of files in nsswitch.conf, and ldapsearch reveals that the connection to the ldapserver works and dumps the relevant data, but getent passwd only dumps the passwd data in file, anyone know what could be going wrong?
<TheRepacker> they might not fix it, but for right now most of the nvidia free/lockup/ slow down/ memory leaks in all the threads over there fixed the problem by install 100.14.09
<erichj> I only buy intel chipsets for video personally
<erichj> i gave up pc gaming long time ago
<wasabi> So I have this weird issue where I stop NetworkManager, and my keyboard stops working.
<wasabi> Thus if I run dpkg --configure -a right now, my system is screwed, because that restarts NetworkManager.
<TheRepacker> we might have to ask Tesilot to modify envy so we that have multi-core cpus can have the eye candy
<wasabi> Very very interetsing problem. :)
<wasabi> What's wrong with multi cores?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have upgraded from ubuntustudio and removed all the ubuntustudio packages, Everything looks fine however, I do not see any splash screeens when shutting down or booting. How can I bring them back?
<wasabi> Install usplash?
<TheRepacker> muilti-core with certian nvidia GPUs have random loclups/freezes/memory leaks, nothing magor, just reset the machine
<wasabi> I have that problem with or without compiz. ;)
<MrKeuner> wasabi: by splash I mean the progress bar that normally shows when booting and shutting down
<wasabi> MrKeuner: I know what you mean. That is the program named usplash.
<TheRepacker> nvidia? and multi core?
<wasabi> And a kernel command line "splash"
<wasabi> Nvidia with quad cores, yes.
<wasabi> It seems to have gone away since I removed the second GPU.
<wasabi> But it's only been one day.
<TheRepacker> nvidia admits to a regresive bug in 14.11 and 14.19, fixed usually by installing 100.14.09
<fujin> hiya, is Puppet 0.23 going to go into Gutsy at all?
<cdm10> !info puppet gutsy
<ubotu> puppet: centralised configuration management for networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.4-2 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<MrKeuner> wasabi: yes usplash is installed
<Froek> anyone using Gutsy on a laptop and dual-screening?
<cdm10> fujin: Probably not, the version freeze was a while ago.
<erichj> Froek, i am
<wasabi> MrKeuner: Make sure 'splash' is on the kernel command line.
* Froek has dell inspiron 6000D /w ATI driver..
<TheRepacker> our repos don't have 14.09 so I was asking how do I do it, I went back to 9643 and every time I try to edit xorg, my next boot throws me into failsafe
<erichj> acer 6510z intel video
<Froek> erichj, having issues with getting it work..
<Froek> ahh
<Froek> i think its my fglrx driver
<fujin> blast.
<cdm10> fujin: If the upgrade is security-related, they MAY put it in, or backport the changes.
<Froek> i have glDesktop working fine - but i tried to use "Screens and Graphics" to get my dual head working when it's connected to secondary and it is really messed up
<cdm10> fujin: Have you tried enabling backports?
<cdm10> !info puppet gutsy backports
<ubotu> puppet: centralised configuration management for networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.4-2 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<cdm10> fujin: Ah, it looks like it's not in there either. Sorry 'bout that.
<fujin> mm. May just build it and pop it on my repo
<erichj> Froek, i see people that have issues with it all the time. i couldn't help you though. most people just give up trying to get it to work.
<fujin> or grab debians
<Froek> erichj, lame.. i really need it tho - especially when I develop solely on linux (for work)
<erichj> if you had intel chipset it would work out of the box
<MrKeuner> wasabi: yes splash is in the kernel command line
<Froek> yeah for sure... my other laptop has intel i believe
<wasabi> Oh. Got me then. :)
<MrKeuner> wasabi: is there a update-alternatives command that I can run for this?
<wasabi> Got me. DOubt it.
<Froek> where would I start looking to get this fixed? even if i want to do it myself?
<MrKeuner> wasabi: OK thanks for your help
<erichj> check the wiki
<erichj> and the ubuntu forums
<Froek> cool tx
<erichj> welcome
<erichj> !ati | Froek
<ubotu> Froek: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Froek> thanks!
<cdm10> I'm having a weird problem with a USB key I own. It worked fine in Feisty, but it's not showing up in Gutsy. All my other USB drives work fine in Gutsy.
<Froek> cdm10, what kind of usb key? i have a kingston 256 and it works good
<cdm10> Froek: It's a SanDisk Ultra II SD card (you fold it back and the USB contacts show up)
<Froek> cdm10, mmm. I think i've had SD working before but not without a cardreader :/
<Froek> I have had issues with my onboard SD reader however -
<Froek> i've never had that working
* Froek goes afk
<NightBird> :O
<cdm10> Froek: Well, it shouldn't matter that it's an SD card... it acts just as a USB drive.
* NightBird just checked his onboard SD reader
<NightBird> it works now
<NightBird> *gasp*
<cdm10> Froek: It's quite clever. It's basically got an SD controller and a USB controller chip, and they both share the same flash memory.
* NightBird has a microsd card, with an sd/usb convertor
<cdm10> Damn, it's showing up in lsusb, but it's just not mounting.
<NightBird> hm... *ponders*
<gavintlgold> i bought a song with itunes through wine...
<gavintlgold> wow.
<gavintlgold> (with credit)
<cdm10> gavintlgold: I've never gotten iTunes to run with Wine.
<gavintlgold> this is cool...
<gavintlgold> the latest wine, and older itunes
<NightBird> cdm10: I think that some people were focusing on getting iTunes up and working on Wine
<RAOF> gavintlgold: Yay, now you can't play that song except with iTunes under wine?
<gavintlgold> 6.0something
<RAOF> gavintlgold: Also, you can't sync that to your iPod, right?
<gavintlgold> RAOF: lol, i think i can play it through itunes downstairs
<gavintlgold> on my mac
<usser> cdm10: itunes is a bloat
<RAOF> gavintlgold: Aha!
<gavintlgold> and copy it to a cd, and then import it as cd
<gavintlgold> voila les empethrees :P
* RAOF prefers eMusic
<usser> cdm10: latest ones at least
<Froek> cdm10, thats cool
<gavintlgold> but the point is, wine is really great
<jmg> itunes isnt
<Froek> cdm10, yeah, you're right about the usb-sd thing
<gavintlgold> hehe
<cdm10> Froek: it's cool, but it DOESN'T WORK!!1
<cdm10> :)
<gavintlgold> but it's a complicated program that's never worked before
<Froek> cdm10, heheh sorry ;)
<cdm10> Of course, it's still a beta...
<Froek> true
<gavintlgold> and, compiz fusion works with it :P
<Froek> i'm still miffed my dual screens doesnt work
<Froek> 1680x1050 + 1280x1024 isn't much to ask for :)
<cdm10> Froek: Heh, you bought an ATi card, you can deal with the consequences :)
<cdm10> Although soon, ATi will be better than nVidia for Linux driver support.
<Froek> i will see it when i believe it
<Froek> holy
<RAOF> Froek: Ba baw!  Too big to support compiz :(
* Froek is compfused with speaking
<RAOF> Froek: I'm not sure if that's a hardware-restriction, either.
<jmg> cdm10: for values of soon > 3 years
<Froek> RAOF, it's probably my "restricted drivers"
<Froek> anyone know how to disable trackerd
<jmg> dpkg --purge tracker
<cdm10> jmg, Froek: bad idea
<cdm10> Froek: just go to System>Preferences>Indexing Preferences and uncheck the boxes.
<Froek> cdm10, tx
<jmg> cdm10: and if im not running gnome?
<Froek> it was chewing up 400+mb memory
<cdm10> jmg: If you're not running Gnome, I'm assuming you don't have Tracker installed.
<jmg> cdm10: its installed by default
<cdm10> jmg: I say, disable it through the GUI instead of possibly breaking your APT by uninstalling a component of a metapackage without uninstalling the metapackage.
<cdm10> jmg: so is gnome.
<Froek> whoa, gtk-window-decorator is using 4Gigs of memor!
<jmg> cdm10: right, i'm just not using it
<cdm10> Froek: I'd say there's something fishy about both of those readings.
<Froek> thast what system monitor is reporting
<Froek> the next highest mem item is 90MB for Xgl
<Froek> dinner time. bbl.
<tonyyarusso> How's stability doing at this point?
<shiznit> good on this laptop
<shiznit> no problems
<Froek> tonyyarusso, no stability issues for me
<tonyyarusso> good, good
<Froek> dual head doesn't work well on my laptop but other than that it's great
<shiznit> i really like this os
<shiznit> wish i would have tried it earlier
<RAOF> Froek: If you disabled Xgl you'd get working dual-head.
<Froek> RAOF, ?? really.. hmmm.
<RAOF> (And you'd lose Compiz, but swings and roundabouts)
<jmg> or roundhouses
<Froek> well, i don't care for all the effects unless i'm in single screen mode
<shiznit> do i have to restart x after installing core fonts
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, if I've got ldap set in front of files in nsswitch.conf, and ldapsearch reveals that the connection to the ldapserver works and dumps the relevant data, but getent passwd only dumps the passwd data in file, anyone know what could be going wrong?
<Froek> RAOF, compiz == desktop effects?
<RAOF> Froek: Yes.
<Froek> so both gl and de need to be turned off?
<Froek> oh, gl turns off DE automatically
<Froek> heh
<Froek> oh man, this sucks not having transparent windows!
<Froek> D
<Froek> :D
<shiznit> yea opacify is really awesome
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys.
<Froek> yeah, OSX is the only better for opacify
<La_PaRCa> I am hosting a work session to write some specs for hardy. Any advise on how to do this efficiently and effectively?
<chotchki> hey guys Im getting the following error when trying to login to kde
<chotchki> http://pastebin.ca/725086
<Lilacor> how do I get vmware to minimize with desktop effect enabled?
<Lilacor> how do I get vmware to minimize with desktop effects enabled?
<DanaG> Gaah, I hate the three blinks on dim-on-idle!
<Zoiks> afternoon
<MrKeuner> wasabi: This worked. sudo update-alternatives --set usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so; sudo update-initramfs -u
<DanaG> Yay, thanks a pantsload, NVIDIA.
<DanaG> I just got one of those hard locks for about 30 seconds.
<DanaG> my brightness bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<chotchki> ouch
<DanaG> *BLINK*BLINK*BLINK*
<DanaG> Ouch.
<penguincentral_> how do i log into an ssh server using the terminal.  I need to point it to a specific port
<chotchki> penguincentral_: ssh username@host
<jmg> ssh username@host -p port
<chotchki> errr
<jmg> or ssh username@host:port
<chotchki> yeh jmg beat me to it ;)
<penguincentral_> ssh: server:port: Name or service not known (obviously i took out the server and port for security)
<penguincentral_> it doesn't work
<penguincentral_> jmg, chotchki
<chotchki> penguincentral_: can you ping it?
<penguincentral_> chotchki: how do i do that?
<chotchki> ping hostname
<Dr_willis> 'hostname error: hostname not found' :)
<penguincentral_> yeah
<penguincentral_> i can ping it but without the specific port.  It works in nautilus
<jmg> oh :port doesnt work in openssh
<penguincentral_> i need terminal access to this server
<jmg> use -p port
<jmg> sorry
<jmg> ssh username@server -p port
<penguincentral_> ok jmg, i'm trying to connect
<penguincentral_> i'm in :)
<jmg> ewww :P
<chotchki> gj
<DanaG> Oh hey, would it help to install irqbalance and send nvidia to cpu 0?
<manicnerd> is there a way to customize the compiz-fusion settings in gutsy?  when i select custom from the visual effects menu nothing happens
<jmg> DanaG: not really
<penguincentral_> thanks jmg, chotchki, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> :)
<chotchki> penguincentral_: np
<Dr_willis> manicnerd,  thers a package that installs the full tweakable control panel.
<Dr_willis> I just cant rember its name
<penguincentral_> bye
<chotchki> DanaG: what would that do?
<crdlb> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<manicnerd> awesome
<Dr_willis> Heh - beat me to it.
<bazhang> wow that was quick
<manicnerd> thanks so much!
<manicnerd> will that need to be installed once gutsy is released?
<Dr_willis> I belive so
<Dr_willis> The default setting toolis a little minimal.
<Dr_willis> but that one is a bit.. well.. complex. :)
<crdlb> they really need something in between :)
<Dr_willis> Id still like to see a plugin for it that shows 'all' keybindings in use.
<DanaG> Oh, I'm thinking about the nvidia dual-core freeze.
<crdlb> but that's really hard t odo
<crdlb> to do*
<chotchki> DanaG: is that a bug only for dual cores? (im running a quad so im curious)
<Dr_willis> Its not too hard to use.. but theres a few little oddities , and how the different plugins relate to each other and what they do - can be a bit overwhelming for the ubuntu target audiance. :)
<manicnerd> yea
<manicnerd> its still really nice
<Dr_willis> my made me turn off the wiggly windows.. made her seasick
<Dr_willis> but she Loves the 'zoom in' feature
<DanaG> I'm not sure about the bug, but irqbalance is meant for quad-core anyway.
<MrKeuner> hi, I have inserted a gutsy beta cdrom into drive and now cdrom is among the apt sources, then I did a update-manager -d. Will it now use the files on cd instead of downloading all of them?
<Dr_willis> well given how many updates a day there are for gutsy..  even a cd thats 2 days old.. will have a lot of updates online still. :)
<DanaG> http://lesswatts.org/tips/cpu.php
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis: but it will use the ones on cd if they are not updated?
<Dr_willis> No idea there.. I never do updates.. i always do clean installs.
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis: you must have lots of time :)
<Dr_willis> i got /home on its own partition.. makes it rather trivial
<chotchki> DanaG: hmmm i wish that would work (its a xeon 771... no powersaving)
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis: I have that too. still...
<chotchki> Dr_willis: i wish i had done that
<Dr_willis> im thinking theres about 50+ mb of updates a day this week... for gutsy
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis: Are you using the same /etc/* for the newer install? or do the settings each time after fresh install
<Dr_willis> I keep a backup of the few configs I tweak, and copy them over to the new.
<Dr_willis> working on a few tweaking scripts also that i perfer.
<Dr_willis> I got a 3 ubuntu-box home lan going. :) so i can easially back stuff up to other machines
<chotchki> Dr_willis: nice!
<Dr_willis> i need toset up an apt-caching server to get the updates. would save me some time
<DShepherd> how's the upgrade process for gutsy today? sane?
<chotchki> DShepherd: i seem to be broken from it
<chotchki> not sure about everyone else
<MrKeuner> DShepherd: I did an update from ubuntustudio to gutsy worked charmingly
<MrKeuner> DShepherd: doing another from feisty to gutsy right now
<DShepherd> MrKeuner, ok. how far is that one..?
<MrKeuner> DShepherd: US server is busy i guess, downlading with 90KB/sec
<MrKeuner> still have 5 hours, it seems
<DShepherd> ok. maybe you should try another server..
<DShepherd> I hear that gutsy power usage is much better now. I am excited about that.....
<MrKeuner> DShepherd: I cannot stop it
<DShepherd> MrKeuner, why cant you?
<MrKeuner> DShepherd: it told me that I cannot cancel ?
<DShepherd> MrKeuner, oh.. it does??
<DShepherd> so once you commit to an upgrade there's no way to stop it? or to roll back?
<MrKeuner> yeah, after it starts fetching the upgrades you cannot go back or stop
<DShepherd> hmm....
<MrKeuner> there is a cancel button down there though
<DShepherd> MrKeuner, but that doesnt work?
<MrKeuner> :) I am not willing to try that since it told me I cannot stop
<DShepherd> i dont know if any devels are here.. but would it be possible/wise for ubuntu+n to have a roll back feature after an upgrade commit?
<chotchki> crap, does anyone know how to force a package removal if its stuck partially installed?
<DShepherd> MrKeuner, :-).. ok
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: for a package?
<chotchki> apt-get purge -f doesn work
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, for a distribution upgrade...
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: That's worse trouble than fixing it
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, ok
<Amaranth> DShepherd: You can cancel (temporarily) if you haven't finished the download yet
<Amaranth> DShepherd: But it'll eventually have to be allowed to finish
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know about a infinite device-mapper error ?
<Amaranth> And if it's finished downloading and you 'cancel' your machine will probably not work
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: before it commits anything?
<Amaranth> Before it starts installing stuff
<arash`> i just upgraded to 7.10 on my tablet. now every window i open that i can type in, an annoying huge on screen keyboard comes which i cannot close. how can i remove this?
<Amaranth> arash`: Never heard of that
<Amaranth> Didn't know we had tablet-specific stuff
<arash`> i had to remove all the on screen keyboard apps
<DaSkreech> device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Amaranth> DShepherd: I got an hour extra battery life without changing anything
<DaSkreech> I get that error in a infinite loop on all ttys
<DanaG> Even a Xeon should support sleep modes, even if at full speed, shouldn't it?
<hgjjjf> how will gutsy work with a intel chip vid card
<Amaranth> DShepherd: Thanks to the new tools available (only work with gutsy) I also figured out ways to save more power and got almost another hour
<DanaG> A good way to tell what the CPU supports, if you have Windows, is to run RMClock.
<DShepherd> Amaranth, how how how? tell me.. tell me
<Amaranth> DShepherd: Specific to the machine
<DaSkreech> Gutsy
<DanaG> I can't get much more than I've already gotten under Windows.
<DaSkreech> and lesswatts.org :)
<chotchki> DanaG: not the 771 chips.... the wiring is too difficult for SMP boards
<Amaranth> Where did that discussion came from?
<chotchki> 775 has some nice power features
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: Any documentation on a device mapper error?
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: nope
<erichj> hgjjjf, it works just fine
<DaSkreech> Any idea what pacakage would cause it
<Amaranth> DanaG: you can check that in ubuntu too
<Amaranth> travis@sorrow:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Amaranth> 2000000 1667000 1333000 1000000
<DaSkreech>  It's happens right after the grub menu
<erichj> hgjjjf, i have an intel chipset in this laptop. because it's intel it works out of the box
<hgjjjf> erichj,  this is my card Identifier	"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<hgjjjf> 	Driver		"i810"
<Amaranth> hgjjjf: and you're using gutsy?
<hgjjjf> nope
<hgjjjf> feisty
<Amaranth> hgjjjf: #ubuntu
<Amaranth> This channel is for gutsy
<erichj> hgjjjf, same card as me
<hgjjjf> i wana know how it will handle with that card Amaranth
<Amaranth> hgjjjf: better than feisty
<DShepherd> Amaranth, oh ok
<hgjjjf> erichj,  u join me in room #wwed please
<erichj> hgjjjf, sure
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: tps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/119315
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: I was about to give that to you :)
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: you use evms?
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: If you don't know what evms is you don't use it, uninstall it and the problem will go away
<DaSkreech> My kernel is 2.6.20
<DaSkreech> they are running 2.6.22
<DaSkreech> ...
<Amaranth> You aren't using gutsy?
<DaSkreech> I am
<DaSkreech> some thing went wrong it seems
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: Then why are you using 2.6.20?
<Zoiks> ubuntu is saying there is no restricted drivers for my 7800gt
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: Don't ask me ask the gibbn
<DaSkreech> :)
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install linux-generic && sudo apt-get remove evms
<DaSkreech> moment
<DaSkreech> doing a dist-upgrade again
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: if you remove evms and reboot things will go faster
<Amaranth> btw, this is why you should use update-manager and not dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> I did
<DaSkreech>  it crashed I assume
<Amaranth> oh, this bug is actually fixed
<Amaranth> if you have the latest evms
<DaSkreech> Well I just did the upgrade
<DaSkreech> But again
<DaSkreech> It killed X
<DaSkreech> then did nothing
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> you need to reboot the computer
<DaSkreech> then I started messing with the keyboard to see if the Numlock light would work
<DaSkreech>  then it shut downwith some strange fonts
<DaSkreech>  then came back up
<DaSkreech> I got the errors on consoles and couldn't loginto the GUI
<DShepherd> not going so smoothly DaSkreech ?
<Dr_willis> strange fonts? :) thats not good.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Not bad
<Dr_willis> like Russian?
<DaSkreech> precisely
<mikubuntu> niet
<Dr_willis> Struddle!
<Dr_willis> Oh wait. thats german..
<DaSkreech> Just annoying that I can't use the console
<mikubuntu> oh, mamuchka
<Dr_willis> Ive had fb/console issues ages ago with some video card drivers. often disabling the framebuffer feature in the kernel at boot fixed it up
<DaSkreech> ok reboot into new kernel
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I just noticed that Firefox has a ubuntu extension.. any ideas on what that extension does?
<mikubuntu> is anybody experiencing the problem of duplicate panels cutting through the screen, and duplicate cursors?  this is going on fourth day of this, i keep hoping the updates will provide a fix, but not so far ...
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  like a cloned screen?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_willis: isn't it a forums search thing?
<Dr_willis> tonyyarusso,  actualy its MUCH cooler. :) i found its home page..
<tonyyarusso> Dr_willis: oh?
<Dr_willis> Under the  tools/add ons -> theres a ubuntu link. that lets ya qickly add in a few of my facve extensions
<Dr_willis> Nifty :)
<mikubuntu> Dr_willis: not really; just like there is a duplicate 'applications' panel cutting accross the middle of the screen, but underneath is the page that i'm on..
<Dr_willis> also tweaks a few other menu items it seems from the homepage
<mikubuntu> it's enough to piss off the pope, somebody once said
<Dr_willis> Ya can check several of the extensions they list and they all install at the same time. :0 saves me a few min of installing my fave extensions manually. heh
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  heh heh.  Cant say that ive seen anyone else mention that issue. sorry.
<mikubuntu> it started after i upgraded to gutsy and installed 80 new files....
<mikubuntu> or, rather, the update mgr installed
* Dr_willis is reminded why he always does clean installs.
* RAOF never waits long enough to do a clean install
<mikubuntu> http://flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/1474870232/ here's a screenshot i took last nite
<DShepherd> Amaranth, whats your system specs?
* mikubuntu plans a future full of clean, stable, installs
<Dr_willis> cool.
<Dr_willis> Looks almost like the memory on the card is confused :)
<Amaranth> Computer: sorrow | Distro: Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy" | Processor: 2x @ 1.00Ghz | Model: Intel T2500 @ 2.00GHz | Memory: 1009MB Free: 685MB [     ]  | Diskspace: 90.00GB Free: 55.00GB | Video: nVidia G72M [GeForce Go 7400]  @ 1440x900 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 2.86MB Up: 0.86MB
<Dr_willis> wonder if the xorg.conf card memory setting is set right
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu was hasty and greedy for new tech
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  as a test. ya could boot a live cd or 2. and if they display right. copy over their xorg.conf to 'try out'
<mikubuntu> Dr_willis: so you think it's just the xorg.conf file corrupted?
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  it looks to me like some OLD issues i had years ago. with setting the wrong amount of memory for a card. in the xorg configs.
<Dr_willis> the file may just be wrong.
<Dr_willis> what video card ya got anyway?
<mikubuntu> don't you think the developers are aware of this phenomena?
<mikubuntu> beats me, i'm pretty much a newb
<Dr_willis> no idea.  if its a common bug - it may allready be reported..  could be some odd bug with your setup
<DShepherd> Amaranth, what's the name of the tools that you used for mo' pow pow? :-)
<Dr_willis> backup your existing xorg.conf, make a new one.
<Dr_willis> or try one from some live cd's that work
<Amaranth> DShepherd: powertop
<DShepherd> hmm..
<DShepherd> Amaranth, i got a similar setup like yours.. this app may come in handy..
<Dr_willis> i set up powertop on my laptop. it suggested somthing about a usb.timeout=1 kernel option.. but it says 'invalid kernel option' when i boot with that.
<Dr_willis> or some similer error/option. :)
<chotchki> quick question guys, is there a way to reinstall every package? my libraries seem to have gotten corrupted (and its becoming a huge pain to track tehem all down)
<Amaranth> Dr_willis: usb autosuspend
<Dr_willis> Amaranth,  yea thats it.
<Dr_willis> using powernow on a Turion Based laptop. :) heh .. is that legal.
<Dr_willis> but it just gave me a few hints/tips.
<Dr_willis> seemd odd info also. seems my 'media card reader' is some how causing most of the wakeups.
<dfgas> notification area doesn't work
<Amaranth> brb
<dfgas> pidgin, ekiga and so on is not showing up anymore
<Dr_willis> Hmm - nifty program to play with for a few min..
<Dr_willis> !info planets
<ubotu> planets: Gravitation simulation of planetary bodies. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.13-1 (gutsy), package size 89 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Dr_willis> Been playing with it for the last hr. heh ..
<guitarinc1> will 7.10 have support for all of nvidia's 8xxx series?
<guitarinc1> allo?
<Dr_willis> it supports my 8800 just fine
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> so thats a YES.
<guitarinc1> the 8800 is listed as a supported card in 7.04
<guitarinc1> but none of the others
<Dr_willis> no idea about that.. I just know what I got. :) and am using now
<guitarinc1> have fun with your electricity bill ;-)
<guitarinc1> as for me, I have a modest 8400 GS
<Dr_willis> its heating the bedroom. :P
<Dr_willis> My Mythtv box has a 5200
<Dr_willis> other box has a 6800
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: No biggie
<guitarinc1> what tuner do you use?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, progress?
<Dr_willis> hauppag 150
<DaSkreech> Didn't need any
<Dr_willis> was on sale for $50 or so
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> one annoyance
<guitarinc1> sweet
<guitarinc1> I need to find a decent USB tuner
<Dr_willis> im not sure that one of those exists... :)
<Dr_willis> heh.. wasent plextor supposed to make one -- last year. i heard about it..
<guitarinc1> linux drivers are always a problem
<guitarinc1> I need to find one that's actually supported
<Dr_willis> i rember that product (never did see it ) because they were supposed to have linux support.. but No idea if it ever even came out.
<Dr_willis> Ill stiuck with my pvr150 for now. it does what little recording i need.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: And as per usual the time it took me to reboot brought new packages
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> apt-get update... and have to update again!
<guitarinc1> my mobo doesn't have any slots left
<guitarinc1> needs to be USB
<dfgas> hmmmm
<Dr_willis> best thing about MythTV.. you can get a low end pc.. and  a cheap card + tuner. :) set it up.. and  accessit from other machines
<guitarinc1> or firewire, I suppose
<guitarinc1> yeah, that's pretty cool
<guitarinc1> if you have the bandwidth
<guitarinc1> I don't think my DSL upstream will cut it
<Dr_willis> Therw ia  Mythbuntu project out also. :) been toying with it.
<guitarinc1> Right now, I'm a Fedora user
<Dr_willis> but i tend to record shows/convert for my GP2x player and watch them on that at work
<guitarinc1> 7.10 might convert me
<guitarinc1> we'll see
<Dr_willis> all depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> Im still wonderinf if the including of compiz will be a bigger headache then expected.
<guitarinc1> I'm an electrical engineer
<scizzo-> morning
<guitarinc1> I really like KTech Lab
<guitarinc1> awesome circuit simulator
<Dr_willis> Morning? heh .. its 1 am here.. bed time
<guitarinc1> only 12:46
<Dr_willis> Only Circuit simulator i do - is that Old Game where ya programed robots with circuit parts.. what was it called....
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. old apple2 game.. egads.. java port was done not too long ago.
<guitarinc1> but, yeah, I need to do programming
<guitarinc1> Eclipse seems to work well
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, I am glad that they are doing it for Gutsy, because otherwise they might have tried it with an LTS release, which is not where you want to try something new like Composite by default
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  yea.. but i dont really get the whole LTS 'support' stuff.. but i am just a simple home user...
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, how long did did the upgrade take?
<Dr_willis> I look at it from a 'whats going to be the next faq's in the channels here'  point of view
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, It is taking about commercial ( paid ) support for the distro, also about security updates and general stability
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: 3.5 hours including annoyances
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, that long? darn
<hydrogen> I think it will be a close call to see if compiz or strigi causes more annoyances by default
<DaSkreech> And it's much prettier
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, Edgy could have never been an LTS release for instance, not stable enough
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, screenshot!!!
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Yeah a clean install is always way faster if you have a a /home
<Dr_willis> yea. Ive never really understood what 'paid support' actually does.. If my company pays for support.. what sort of problems are the support guys trained to fix/answer?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, i guess...
<hylje> "thing x doesn't work"
<guitarinc1> how well does the GUI Xorg editor work?
<Dr_willis> do i call them  and ask 'how to i get write access to my ntfs disks' ?
<Dr_willis> or is it somthing else  more specific.. heh
<hylje> pretty much
<hylje> the same thing you have here
<hylje> but with real paid people
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: not counting download time for ISO which people never do though ... you ,,, it counts
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, I have considered buying it myself, but it isn't exactly cheap
* Dr_willis needs to charge more. :0
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Dr_willis> Of course given some of the odd questions ive seen in the ubuntu channels over the last few years
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, Not that it is a bad deal, just probably not worth it for a Desktop user like me ( though sometimes I wish I had someone who was obligated to help me )
<Dr_willis> i guess as a home user.. ive not found a problem i couldent research in an hr or 2 and learn some by doing so.. :)
<Dr_willis> then again - i like learning.
<Dr_willis> i dislike explainign somtning to a user, that dosent want to listen. :) i got a WIFE for that..
* Dr_willis clears the screen.
<Dr_willis> night all - its late here
<nazeeh> hi everyone
<nazeeh> I just upgraded to Gutsy today, and was wondering why I can't enable desktop effects...says "Composite extension not available"
<scizzo-> nazeeh: you are using nvidia?
<nazeeh> ATI 9800 PRO
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> ATI I am not sure really
<nazeeh> and I am using the "restricted" drivers as it prompted me to do so
<scizzo-> composite is something that you need to enable in xorg I belive..but I am not sure
<RAOF> nazeeh: fglrx doesn't provide the things compiz needs.
<nazeeh> that's what I figured...
<nazeeh> let me install the regular one instead
<RAOF> nazeeh: You can either use the open-source drivers (and *uninstall* fglrx), or you can use Xgl
<nazeeh> i'll uninstall the restricted one and see what happens
<nazeeh> but that could be a bug btw... it should tell you that desktop effects don't work with restricted drivers
<RAOF> nazeeh: That's not a bad idea.  Please file that bug against restricted-manager :)
<nazeeh> will do :)
<nazeeh> what was the command to know which server you're running now? I just disabled the restricted driver
<nazeeh> i used to know this stuff... forgot :(
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't had lockups since installing irqbalance.
<DanaG> Anybody else with dual-core nvidia issues, perhaps give it a try.
<DanaG> Xilinx is especially bad under Linux.
<ivx> hello, what is the command to read this channels topic
<DanaG>   /topic
<LoRe> hmm... is there a chance that a specific svn-branch of madfifi goes into gutsy?
<LoRe> s/branch/revision/
<user_> 99 updates available now? Anyone had problems after updating?
<mEck0> somebody else noticed that ubuntu 7.10 seems to eat fairly much memory?
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<Starcraftmazter> im thinking its compiz
<user_> mEck0 did you get a crapload of updates in gutsy in the last few hours?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<mEck0> but I don't use compiz
<Starcraftmazter> :O
<mEck0> user_, yeah
<nox-Hand> Is there a reason that my laptopsVGAout does not automatically switch to that when I start my PC and there is a VGA cable in?
<user_> Everything smooth? I like to ask others before updating
<nox-Hand> I had that on Feisty, very nice.
<Starcraftmazter> no problems here
<Starcraftmazter> 73 updates or something like that installed
<mEck0> yeah
<wabiD> is there a way to remove page zoom from gran paradiso
<wabiD> aka disable the feature
<user_> Ok, great. I've had system monitor on when firefox was being a hog and ended the process, and resumed session on restarting and it was using about 1/2 the memory
<user_> Great on the updates going smooth
<mEck0> user_, ok, thx for the answer, will restart later without firefox and see how much memory is being used then
<wabiD> can anyone help me fix this - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<chronographer>  Hello. I have a trouble, I read about this trouble being experienced by some debian folks also so I hope someone can help me fix it!  I asked synaptic to install msttcorefonts, it fails to connect to sourceforge and always gives an error: Resolving surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed.
<chronographer> I need help installing it, or getting rid of it
<user_> go to terminal and see if you can "ping surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net"
<chronographer> i can download the files in firefox
<user_> Perhaps someone else, that's about all I know
<chronographer> ping from terminal doesn't work
<user_> then the server @ surfnet.dl.sourceforge.ne isn't there anymore or isn't currently up
<chronographer> it tries a whole bunch of other servers also though
<chronographer>  http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe  Like this one
<chronographer> which is a valid link
<chronographer> but in terminsl it doesn't work
<chronographer> er.. doesn't install
<user_> youd only ping superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net not the whole path
<_lemsx1_> chronographer: you are not running nscd are you?
<user_> no, what is it ?
<_lemsx1_> user_: was that for me?
<user_> sorry got mixed up , but no I don't know what nscd is either
<_lemsx1_> user_: apt-cache show nscd
<_lemsx1_> user_: name caching daemon
<_lemsx1_> user_: it makes libc6 lookups faster (passwd, dns, etc)
<chronographer> no
<chronographer> ping did work
<chronographer> 350ms or so
<chronographer> what is nscd?
<_lemsx1_> chronographer: i just said it to user_
<user_> Alright atleast that server is replying , what does that look like in your sources.list file ?
<chronographer> oh =)
<chronographer> I think it is an external server, not a sourceforge server. Msttcorefonts are installed using a script which gets the files from the servers
<user_> gotcha.
<DanaG> Are there any other people here with the nvidia dual-core freezing?
<DanaG> Try installing irqbalance.
<chronographer> who?
<slop> HELLO
<npurciful> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39513/
<wabiD> is there anything similar to autogk for linux?
<npurciful> err wrong room
<savvas> funky func by npurciful :)
<savvas> wabiD: I think ffmpeg can be tweaked for that
<wabiD> i just want a gui that lets me do all the settings
<wabiD> autogk is just using xvid and virtualdub, and other stuff like avisynth
<wabiD> it just takes care of running all the programs needed for calculations and stuff
<savvas> like.. Acidrip ?
<wabiD> does it output a 700mb avi?
<wabiD> with 2 clicks
<savvas> no idea
<wabiD> yea it looks similar thanks
<savvas> you have also dvd::rip
<savvas> i know devede is for avi->dvd
<savvas> hm I just found out a nice package: ubuntu-restricted-extras :))
<wabiD> whats in it?
<savvas> wabiD: almost everything that needs some open source love
<savvas> java, mp3, flash etc
<Blackgoth> give that closed source some opensource love savvas !
<jMerliNz> why is the minimum multiplier for the mouse movement speed in gutsy 1.0???
<jMerliNz> wtf?
<shiznit> greetings
<savvas> Blackgoth: I just wish I could actually do that, but then again, I'm not that potent as a programmer :)
<Blackgoth> but we can still give it some good loving!
<Blackgoth> :P
<bullgard4> When upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, what directory will need most free memory? (My partitions are almost full.)
<DanaG> s/memory/disk space/
<bullgard4> DanaG: Is this your answer to me?
<RAOF> bullgard4: /var/lib/apt, most likely.
<DanaG> /var/cache/apt
<RAOF> Also, disc space :)
<DanaG> also.
<RAOF> Or instead, actually.
<RAOF> That's what I meant :)
<bullgard4> RAOF: I do not understand your message: "Also, disc space :)" Please say it in other words.
<SoulChild> hey all,.... how do i change the background color of my desktop between gdm login and desktopbackground image. already changed in gdm config and background properties but still have this ubuntu red. any ideas ?
<RAOF> bullgard4: Oh, I was just agreeing with DanaG.  You meant "disc space", rather than "memory" which is traditionally associated with RAM.
<cypherdelic> I need help with gutsy. I installed frcefield/truecrypt but it doesnt work, im with 2.6.22-12 and all modules that are installable via synaptic, but the log of truecrypt says that KernelModule of TrueCrypt isnt loaded. Please help
<cypherdelic> i also tried to build truecrypt from source
<arnath> ok, i'm getting a massive headache trying to fix my screen in ubuntu, i first tried 7.04, but couldn't get it to work, now i'm in 7.10
<arnath> setup: 8600gts + hdmi tv
<arnath> problem: tv is stuck in 640x480 resolution with both bars (the top and bottom one) nearly off the screen
<cypherdelic> but the install script wants to know a folder with kernel sources and there is nothing in my /usr/src except of source tars
<bullgard4> RAOF: Please excuse me. I made a mistake. I should have asked for 'disk space' rather than 'memory'. So I will ask my question anew.
<aztracker1> fyi: for anyone installing gutsy on a clean HD... the livecd version seems to stop loading the partitioner at 53% if there isn't a normal partition on the drive...
<RAOF> bullgard4: Haven't we answered that yet?  It's /var/cache/apt that you'll be wanting the most space on, since that's where the packages will download to.
<bullgard4> When upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, what directory will need the most additional disk space? (My partitions are almost full.)
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Unless you want to inter-operate with windows, you don't really need truecrypt.  Also, "apt-get linux-source" will just drop the tarball in /usr/src, you need to unpack it manually.
<cypherdelic> how to install true crypt modules for 2.6.22-12-amd64???
<cypherdelic> RAOF: i dont need? but i want, i like it and its features and the forcefield gui. i need to.
<RAOF> cypherdelic: I mean, you can use the alternate installer to set up encrypted partitions.
<cypherdelic> the packages are working, funny thing THEY dont work, haha
<arnath> anyone have any experience with hdmi screens?
<cypherdelic> RAOF does it allow me to create hidden containers
<RAOF> cypherdelic: What's a hidden container, and why would you care? :)
<cypherdelic> RAOF: does it support random key generatioon from mouse input
<RAOF> cypherdelic: So does the installer, if you really want to.  Well, from /dev/random, at least.
<cypherdelic> RAOF: Its a certain transparent container inside a cryptded volume, it only appears if you mount the volume with a special passphrase
<RAOF> cypherdelic: It's entirely possible that you want something that the installer won't do for you.  But if what you want to do is encrypt your / or /home & swap, the installer'll do it for you.
<cypherdelic> so i want a cryptde volume with unimportant stuff and inside i want a hidden container
<schreder> i noticed that compiz cube is not cooperating with neither gnome nor xfce desktop switching applets
<schreder> changin desktop through the applet does not rotate the cube
<cypherdelic> a install cryptor for root filesystem, wth , WHERE???
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Alternate CD.  "Use entire disc (LVM + Crypt)", or manual partitioning.
<cypherdelic> RAOF: Maky my day, where do i get information about that installer
<cypherdelic> ehm i already got a FS, got a modifier for that?
<RAOF> cypherdelic: No, it won't encrypt your existing partition.
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Um.  By downloading the Alternate CD, basically.  I'm not sure where it's documented.  It's pretty self-explainatory :).
<cypherdelic> RAOF: hm ok, thats what apperently amazed me, ok but its cool too, does it support reiserfs??
<arnath> man, this is annoying
<cypherdelic> ?
<arnath> when i boot it wiv my vga (and i dont even want a vga), the refresh rate is out of range, when i boot it with my hdmi (the one i want), i cant set the resolution higher then 640x480
<cypherdelic> but i still need a crypted container
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Yes.  Whatever.  You just make an encrypted partition, and this is seen like a block device (so you can partition it, etc) and do everything you normally could.
<cypherdelic> because there are people that need to view my pc, they got access
<cypherdelic> i need that truecrypt modules
<cypherdelic> cant instal on ubuntu gutsy? i cant believe.
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Entirely possible.  Maybe they don't build against our kernel (or new kernels, or whatever).
<RAOF> cypherdelic: Also, they surely can't need the kernel sources, right?  They want the headers, yes?
<cypherdelic> oh they did there are *.debs for 7.10 already
<cypherdelic> i gave the script the headers
<cypherdelic> it says wrong one and not containing 2.6.22-12, but that were definitly the headers
<cypherdelic> Error: Kernel source version in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic/ is not 2.6.22-12-generic
<cypherdelic> fck script, yes it is /$ swear
<mrtimdog> Hi, is there any way to trick gnome into thinking the screen isn't as big as it really is when you maximise a window? I want to be able to access the desktop menus even when I've a maximised window displayed from an uncovered couple of lines at an edge of the screen.
<arnath> for some reason, all my windows are missing the top bar
<hylje> arnath: window decoration is missing
<savvas> mrtimdog: maybe you can set a default size for all new windows, but don't ask me how, it's just a more possible idea
<arnath> hylje: and hwo do i turn it on? (or rather: back on, it worked great like 5 minutes ago)
<arnath> it seems to be linked to color depth
<arnath> i set it to 16, and then the decoration went missing
<arnath> i set it to 32 again and its back
<hylje> hm?
<arnath> now for some reason the compiz/beryl thing is turned off :@
<savvas> mrtimdog: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<tekhawk> what the check register program people use in gnome
<mrtimdog> savvas: thanks, just taking a look...
<tekhawk> i know kmymoney is good for kde need a gnome one though anyone?
<savvas> tekhawk: it should be working in gnome as well, provided you download some basic kde stuff along
<tekhawk> savvas: i know i could use it but id rather use one ment for gnome that and ive used kmymoney before want to try something new lol its okay but missing some feature i think
<tekhawk> im a KDE fan thats seeing what the other side has to offer now torn between desktops ; ; refusing to use kse again till 4 comes out
<bullgard4> Before upgrading to Gutsy, should I uncomment the lines #49 and 50 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15671/?
<savvas> tekhawk: something like GnuCash ?:\
<savvas> the only replacements I could find are gnucash and grisbi
<gnomefreak> tekhawk: please ask your question in one channel and gnucash would be gnomes kmymoney
<savvas> so.. grisbi then hehe
<savvas> i wonder why gnucash doesn't match the search "money"
<gnomefreak> savvas: not sure i tried that as well cause i couldnt remember name
<gnomefreak> tekhawk: grisbi is another one
<savvas> gnomefreak: do you know someone to suggest this to be "fixed" for the final stage?
<tekhawk> installing grisbi right now
<mrtimdog> I've tried a couple of money apps too, the best I've found is Open Office Calc!
<tekhawk> think i should install gnucash to though becuase its the only business one
<gnomefreak> savvas: i will ask when i see someone that would beable to help on that.
<gnomefreak> maybe ill look for it and fix it and get it pushed
<savvas> darn, they should have a suggestion page on launchpad :P
<savvas> well.. you're the freak ;)
<tekhawk> ; ; grigbi euro only lol
<tekhawk> GREAT
<tekhawk> okay repo error lol gnucash deps on gnucash-common one is ubuntu3 one is ubuntu4 no way to install atm
<savvas> that's weird, they say "Multi-currencies balances in startup screen"
<tekhawk> made an account in it and it would let me select currency
<tekhawk> okay okay i found out how to add currencys
<savvas> Does anyone own an hp laserjet printer? I'd like some opinions before buying one
<savvas> hp drivers really work or?
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: amd64?
<tekhawk> yeah
* Hobbsee updates
<savvas> hehe
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: huh
<savvas> it sure is great to have an apt manager online :)
<Hobbsee> apt manager?
<savvas> well, whatever you're doing, you do it great
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: Anaptics
<Hobbsee> savvas: :)
<Hobbsee> savvas: core dev
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: which mirror?
<Trewas> savvas: aren't all hp laser printers postscript capable? or do they make el-cheapo stuff without postscript support nowadays
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: how do i check
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: look up /etc/apt/sources.list
<savvas> Hobbsee: excuse moi, it sure is WONDERFUL to have you online :P
<Hobbsee> savvas: :D
<savvas> Trewas: I have nooo idea, that's why I need opinions :\
* Hobbsee bets a lolly pop on the mirror being slightly outdated.
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> savvas: mine works fine
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: do an update, then paste 'apt-cache madison gnucash-common' please
<savvas> Hobbsee: hp laserjet? which model?
<Hobbsee> savvas: 4500, iirc.
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<savvas> oh teh colourful hehe
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> inherited it from dad's office :P
<Trewas> savvas: I checked, at least their cheapest printers do not have postscript support so they need some form of drivers
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: you do mean 'sudo apt-get update' right
<savvas> tekhawk: yes
<tekhawk> this is the print out
<tekhawk> gnucash-common | 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<tekhawk>    gnucash | 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<tekhawk> i see ll
<tekhawk> lol
<tekhawk> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: yes.
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: no problem
* Hobbsee was right, and takes her lollypop back :)
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: i have all this stuff aliased, so rarely type the full commands.
<tekhawk> i see lol
<Hobbsee> tekhawk: if you wanted to know the reason behind it, -common is arch: all, which builds on i386, and the i386 builders have been building lots lately, and is slightly backlogged, compared to the others.
<tekhawk> so takes some time for the commons to catch up sometimes
<Hobbsee> yeah, it can do
<Hobbsee> depends on teh queue of each buildd
<savvas> Trewas: I'm interested in hp laserjet 1020W and 1018 (black/gray only), and provided the hplip package in ubuntu, would they work?
<savvas> Hobbsee: a great tool would be a packager from distributed computing, something like the BOINC but for .deb hehe
<Hobbsee> now that opens a whole can of worms :)
<savvas> you're probably right, the milworm.com folks would just love to go through
<savvas> oh they took it down, 'bout time!
<barduck> Can anyone tell me if there is a version of wubi for 7.10 ?
<Jordan_U> barduck, I think the one that comes on the Gutsy LiveCD :)
<barduck> Jordan: there is one on the liveCD? You sure? I can't find it...
<gnomefreak> barduck: what is full name of app?
<savvas> barduck: wubi the "install.exe"?
<gnomefreak> the package "wubi" isnt in the repos is why i would need a full name of it
<savvas> i think he means http://wubi-installer.org/
<barduck> yes, I want to install 7.10 on my Windows partition
<barduck> there is wubi with 7.04
<barduck> but I want to use 7.10
<gnomefreak> barduck: it will be updated after release i would imagine
<gnomefreak> since its not safe to install gutsy most other things <extra repos wubi> would be updated after the release
<barduck> I guess you are right. I hoped to be able to use it earlier, I don't mind the beta.
<savvas> barduck: You could ask for a release date https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+addquestion
<gnomefreak> barduck: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-512580.html that might help a little
<Trewas> savvas: (sorry, had to go afk) those do not support postscript and they need drivers, and 1018 seems to need some kind of binary firmware so better check before buying if ubuntu ships them
<savvas> thanks ;)
<shirish> ubotu girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> ubotu girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<jmg> heh
<savvas> that girl has a cute surname :p
<leperkhanz> The codec search crashes every time currently when on the Live CD.
<leperkhanz> Consider this my official bug report.
<shirish> hey guys, what's up?
<shirish> what's happening, everybody asleep or what?
<TheInfinity> shirish: fighting with kolab ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<boritek> Hi
<boritek> if I click on add channel in Miro, firefox wants to open it, so I can't add the channel...
<boritek> how can I solve this?
<boritek> I reinstalled miro but it did the same
<vargran> hi everyone!
<vargran> I got laptop Asus X50V series, it has Ati Mobility Radeon X2300, kubuntu 7.04. the question: how do I make all it work together? the main problem: X doesn't start and I got wxga not vga.
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to use gusty now
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: you mean for everyday home use?
<atlfalcons866> yes
<gaminggeek> atlfalcons866: I use it
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: yeah... its pretty stable
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: occasional problems... bu nothing serious
<atlfalcons866> or should  i wait for release canadate
<gaminggeek> little rough around the edges but usable
<nosrednaekim> usually...
<atlfalcons866> nosrednaekim: what type of problems crashing? have to hard power off computer
<penguincentral_> how do i set up an ssh server on my computer?
<penguincentral_> i am running beta
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: not much will change afaik....
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: easy... run "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: that easy?
<atlfalcons866> any changes in kubuntu??
<penguincentral_> thanks nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: indeed:) then run, fromaanother computer "ssh <username>@<local ip address>
<penguincentral_> and if i am not on my network, i use my internet ip address?
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: you need some ip-port forwarding to do that.
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: in your router, forward port 20 to the computer you want to ssh into.
<nosrednaekim> *port 22
<penguincentral_> ok nosrednaekim
<penguincentral_> so i forward port 22 on my router?
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: yeah, you your linux computer
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: but isn't the ubuntu firewall disabled by default? or am i wrong?
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: it is.
<penguincentral_> ok
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: how do i access this?
<nosrednaekim> oh! what I mean was forward port 22 from your router TO your computer... sorry
* penguincentral_ has finished installing ssh on his computer
<nosrednaekim> its in your router's settings
<nosrednaekim> somewhere..
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: i know how to do that
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: then from another computer i log in using my username and password?
<nosrednaekim> all routers are all different, so I really can't help with port forwarding.
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: i know how to port forward on my router
<nosrednaekim> once you have this set up, and your IP never changes (which it will) yes.
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: do you have a static IP?
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: no, dynamic :(
<penguincentral_> nosrednaekim: i had no choice in that
<penguincentral_> ;)
<nosrednaekim> penguincentral_: well, you need a service so that you can tell what your IP is then...
<penguincentral_> i've been using http://www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/ipinfo/
<IdleOne> !dyndns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral_> IdleOne: eh, dyndns is a pain in the ass to set up anyway
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<kyja> still mst games stress my processor and its 3.4 ghz
<kyja> wtf?
<nosrednaekim> kyja: do you have a decent graphics card?
<kyja> ati mobility radion x600
<nosrednaekim> kyja: what games?
<kyja> well actualy even bibletime as it tries to dl from ftp
<kyja> game like regnum for examle is intence
<kyja> bilardgl will kill me too
<nosrednaekim> kyja: is trackerd running? the desktop search bot...
<kyja> revs my cpu's up and then the power cuts out
<kyja> never heard of it
<kyja> is t the search utility in the places menu?
<nosrednaekim> kyja: pop up a terminal and run "top"
<kyja> k
<nosrednaekim> kyja: yeah.. I think so
<kyja> to running
<kyja> top
<nosrednaekim> what is the "top" process?
<kyja> first in list?
<kyja> firefox
<aantipop> are there known problems with webcams related to gutsy (like worked in feisty, not in gutsy) ?
<nosrednaekim> kyja: ok :) you're good them
<nosrednaekim> kyja: is your disk light blinking alot or can you hear it being used alot?
<kyja> not overly active at the mment
<bazhang> greetings all! Will it be possible to upgrade from the beta to the final just from apt-get, i.e., without downloading and burning the final release CD?
<nosrednaekim> kyja: hmm... for your ATI card, do you have the drivers installed?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: it already is ;)
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: has been for thet past 4 months ;)
<kyja> yeah either restricted and non restricted do the same thing
<Samael_> nosrednaekim: Means IS? release?
<GNine> before upgrade to 7.10 i changed the option of available desktops to 2.  after upgrade i went back in settings and changed it back to 4. but i still see 2.
<nosrednaekim> kyja: what exactly happens>
<kyja> it is more or less how the kernel is dishing out work two the threads. it is a multi headed cpu so it shows up as two
<nosrednaekim> GNine: are you using compiz?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: you have been using it since Tribe?
<peter77> when I first log in after a reboot with compiz active the top bar dissapears until I click the mouse button
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: yep
<peter77> is this a bug?
<bazhang> Wowza
<GNine> i have compiz but its not 100% operational
<nosrednaekim> GNine: what I mean... are you using it currently?
<kyja> alot of applications send one of the cpu's to 100% use and all 3 fans kick on and moments later. power cut
<kyja> i go out like a light
<GNine> i have some windows effects active. but i havent "called" the program though
<nosrednaekim> kyja: do you have a pentium 4?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: do you recommend doing it your way, or a fresh install? I'm wanting to populate my home folder with music, etc., but there's not much point if I am just going to install over it. Thanks!
<kyja> yes
<kyja> p4 3.4ghz 2gig ram
<peter77> you mean a power hungry pent 4?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: not many problems these days with only 2 weeks till the release.
<silviu> hello
<kyja> now... it over clocks and shuts off.
<nosrednaekim> kyja: hence your problem... those things are a pain.
<nosrednaekim> OVER clocks?
<kyja> if the multi threading is not working right
<nosrednaekim> you over clocked a P4? lol
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: it feels like final now. better than most other including commercial.
<kyja> it is a problem
<silviu> i have a problem with the modified fonts in 7.10 compared to 7.04
<silviu> any ideas how to revert the problem?
<kyja> was not having trouble with edgy for the most part
<GNine> nosrednaekim, apparently i got a part of compiz that loads with my user.  but technically , am not running compiz
<silviu> i mean, some sites have the fonts changed in Firefox
<nosrednaekim> GNine: you are probably using it then if you didn't turn it off.
<nosrednaekim> kyja: hmmm it may be a problem.
<kyja> this cant download a bible from and ftp site. yes I can watch movies or play some video games. it is almost like it depends on the application
<GNine> bazhang, i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and didnt lose any personal files or settings
<kyja> gl generaly is. its like there is curtain graphics its fine with
<GNine> so .. i would say you shouldnt worry if you decided to re-install since user and root are 2 different creatures
<silviu> another problem is the ntfs-3g program, in 7.04 the Win partition was mounted as default by 7.10
<silviu> 7.04*
<kyja> that bilardsgl kills me
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: so, if I didn't explicitly create a /home folder, will my files still remain intact with a fresh install?
<kyja> flightgear bad
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: are you on fiesty?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: gutsy beta
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: you installed gutsy beta?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: yes.
<kyja> super tux seems ok
<GNine> nosrednaekim, i dont think you came thru (if there was any suggestion at all)
<nosrednaekim> with a fresh install, yes it will remove your files... but an upgrade is much much easier
<kyja> hmm this makes me look into synaptic searching gl
<nosrednaekim> kyja: ints not a problem with GL, its a problem with powermanagement
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: thanks! I was wondering about that! Appreciate your help.
<kyja> yeah your right. bibletime is not exactly what one would consider intence
<bazhang> Will Gutsy include the powertop that Fedora is using?
<nosrednaekim> GNine: if you are running compiz (i.e, didn't explicitly turn it off),you need to get "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: it already has it,
<GNine> i got that, nosrednaekim , what setting is in there to call all desktops
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: cool. My laptop feels noticeably cooler since Gutsy beta. Thanks!
<angrykeyboarder> Greetings all. Several days ago an update to hal caused it not to start. Needless to say there are numerous packages that delend on hal. Has anyone else had this problem?
<angrykeyboarder> depend*
<nosrednaekim> GNine: I THINK you need to increase the number of desktops... its under general or whatver the top option is. its called "horizontal desktop size"
<nosrednaekim> angrykeyboarder: did you try updating again?
<angrykeyboarder> oh yes.. several updates since then.
<GNine> number of desktops is set to 4, already , nosrednaekim ..  panel only shows 2.  i guess am not clear enough.
<nosrednaekim> GNine: hmmm
<kyja> cpudyn
<nosrednaekim> GNine: I'm sorry, I do not use GNOME.
* kyja has lack of.... installing
<nosrednaekim> GNine: KDE user here.
<nosrednaekim> kyja: good idea :)
<nosrednaekim> bye everyone! gotta get to chool
<nosrednaekim> *school
<GNine> it's cool though, nosrednaekim , thanks for the attention.  btw, i use Xcfe4, however, you should know compiz relies heavily on Gnome
<angrykeyboarder> The gory details are here --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-October/001881.html
<bazhang> I noticed (at least in Kubuntu) that when I hit a site that required Flash, Kubuntu had a pop up dialog box that asked if I wanted to install it; I know under Ubuntu Gutsy that you can do this via Firefox--was wondering if Canonical has some deals with Adobe and Mozilla to make this extra easy--seems like the days of Automatix are over.
<bazhang> Konqueror is the default browser in Kubuntu, Firefox not included in initial install, btw.
<aftertaf> hey, back again with the failure to boot from gutsy kernel : /dev/disk/by-uuid [...]    does not exist
* angrykeyboarder nods off
<aftertaf> when in recovery mode, the last thing i have before a long wait and busybox is Uniform CDROM driver (which i think comes from sr_mod)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: it uses the free flash.
<Hobbsee> iirc
<bazhang> I was also wondering what happened to the deal with Linspire to include Click 'N Run (CNR); did that go south after Linspire signed the 'patent protection agreement' with MS?
<bazhang> Hobbsee: Thanks!
<aftertaf> this is a bug since feisty began... to install feisty i had to berak=top and modprobe piix . . .
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you'd have to ask linspire that.
* angrykeyboarder sighs
<bazhang> Hobbsee: hahaha  Thanks!
<aftertaf> but now piix not found and ata_piix not helping me get anywhere . . anyone know a workable workaround that works? :D
<dennda> compiz fusions screensaver abilities are not included in the gutsy packages, are they?
<kyja> seems no different
<kyja> it will kill me soon
<kyja> maybe after restart it will me better
<kyja> wow still going
<kyja> but still cpu1 is 100% cpu is 9%
* angrykeyboarder recalls why he's almost alwyas found IRC to be a waste of time.
* angrykeyboarder goes away
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: clearly you dont frequent #ubuntu-devel
<kyja> wow I am still alive
<xjkx> its taking forever
<kyja> bibletime test
<kyja> wow
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> anyone have any ideas?
<aftertaf> like changing the root (hd0,0) to (sd0,0).....
<dennda> does todays kernel-freeze mean there won't be any further updates to the kernel? (there are still some very ugly issues that imho need to be solved)
<Eq|work> like?
<xjkx> omg dont tell me you are doing as mandriva changing the default things for hd
<xjkx> on mandriva hda is sda :/
* gnomefreak hats to have to tell him so is his
<gnomefreak> hates
* xjkx dies
<xjkx> gnomefreak, why that revolution on this
<ikonia> dennda which issues ?
<gnomefreak> xjkx: iirc its to better support all hds
<gnomefreak> instead of code for this code for this bleh bleh
<dennda> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/128585 for instance
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Triaged] 
<dennda> (although I am not perfectly sure that those are kernel-bugs)
<disasm> ewww... broadcom run!
<dennda> ;)
<dennda> it works with a workaround...
<disasm> i just remember the days of ndiswrapper and cringing at any laptop that had broadcom chipset, and there were a lot...
<dennda> once you knew what to do it was relatively easy with ndiswrapper (with gutsy it's a single click to install the drivers. but if you don't use this workaround it's rather useless.)
<aftertaf> plus my bug too.....
<aftertaf> but i cant find it in launchpad...
<aftertaf> though ive found some advice, going to reboot after my aptage...
<disasm> dennda: yeah, but ndiswrapper hampered a card to the point where you couldn't put it in ap mode or promiscuous mode
<Squidy> hi.. yesteday i did upgrade from kubuntu feisty to gutsy.. but after that my audio device doesn't work...
<GNine> before upgrade to 7.10 i changed the option of available desktops to 2.  after upgrade i went back in settings and changed it back to 4. but i still see got 2.
<aftertaf> then again, no kernel freeze ever promised a bug free kernel32.sys ;)
<BlueParrot> Squidy: first thing to make sure is that all the volume controlls are actuallys et to a high volume. I know it sounds silly, but some drivers miss-label the volumes. I had to put "Headphones" to more than 70% to get audible sound. Enable all controlls, make sure nothing is muted, and set them to 90% or so.
<disasm> it appears your wireless problem has more to do with the included firmware, rather than the kernel itself in gutsy. This is a difficult issue, because there are so many different hardware revisions of the chipset, that all tend to want different firmware. I'm not sure it will ever get fixed, because if they replace it with the firmware you use, it will probably break other hardware with a different hw revision
<dennda> Squidy: what audio device?
<dennda> disasm: that would be a regression. it worked flawlessly with feisty
<BlueParrot> dennda: for that particular card. It may have been an attempt to fix other cards which caused this one to break
<disasm> dennda: feisty didn't require you to use fwcutter to get firmware for it? I didn't know that.
<dennda> disasm: Are we talking about my sound issue?
<dennda> (I am.)
<dennda> ah sorry
<dennda> you talked about my wireless
<dennda> i confused things here
<BlueParrot> Squidy: you may want to have a look at this page: http://alsa.opensrc.org/TroubleShooting#Check_the_sound_drivers_for_your_card_are_active
<disasm> well, considering I said the wireless problem and broadcom in above note ;-)
<disasm> your sound looks like it's nvidia chipset, right?
<dennda> right
<Squidy> dennda: i've got a via device
<dennda> (which worked flawlessly in feisty)
<BlueParrot> Squidy: can you pastebin the output of:  cat /proc/asound/cards   ?
<dennda> disasm: Do you want me to try using the official nforce drivers? (That didn't come to my mind yet)
<Squidy> BlueParrot: i think the module aren't loaded.. i don't have the asound directory
<BlueParrot> Squidy: ah, ok... that is worse
<disasm> dennda: no, those are horrible...
<BlueParrot> Squidy: sounds like you don't even have ALSA working
<disasm> are you using snd-intel-8x0?
<BlueParrot> Squidy: are the alsa packages installed ?
<Squidy> before the upgrade was.. let me see now..
<dennda> disasm: any other idea then?
<disasm> dennda: are you using snd-intel-8x0?
<dennda> disasm: how to find out?
<dennda> (sorry, thought you were talking to him)
<Squidy> i've got alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer-alsa, libesd-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-alsa and python-alsaudio..
<disasm> dennda: lsmod|grep snd
<BlueParrot> Squidy: but no asound directory ...
<magicrobotmonkey> has deskbar been really unstable for anyone else?
<BlueParrot> Squidy: sounds as if you are missing a driver or something
<spr0k3t> haven't used it magicrobotmonkey
<dennda> disasm: http://pastebin.ca/725460
<disasm> And just to check, you only have one card, right?
<Squidy> BlueParrot: what is the alsa version in gutsy current release?
<BlueParrot> Squidy: I don't remember out of the top of my head
* BlueParrot is not on his Ubuntu box at the moment
<Squidy> ok...
<disasm> dennda: try modprobe snd-intel-8x0
<Squidy> weird
<dennda> disasm: i furthermore have a tv-tuner-card but nothing else
<BlueParrot> Squidy: have you tried alsaconf ?
<Squidy> i don't have alsaconf
<Squidy> O.o
<disasm> dennda: wintv go?
<kyja> bibletime still smites me
<dennda> disasm: FATAL: Module snd_intel_8x0 not found.
<dennda> disasm: 04:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<disasm> modprobe snd-intel8x0
<dennda> done without output
<BlueParrot> Squidy: try installing alsaconf and use it to configure the card
<disasm> dennda: alsamixer
<dennda> disasm: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BlueParrot> Squidy: if that doesn't work then hopefully it will give an error which will reveal what is wrong
<disasm> hmmm...
<Squidy> BlueParrot: alsaconf is provide by the same name package?
<disasm> dennda: just for kicks, alsamixer -c 1
<BlueParrot> Squidy: let me check
<savvas> alsa-base - ALSA driver configuration files
<savvas> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<dennda> disasm: works, but only three $(what's the term?): Line1 Line2 and Video
<savvas> there's also asoundconf-gtk and alsa-tools-gui
<BlueParrot> savvas: iirc alsaconf was not included in alsa-utils some time ago, dunno if that has changed
<savvas> I have no idea either, just suggesting :)
<Squidy> i've got alsa-utils but alsaconf isn't there...
<disasm> dennda: modprobe snd-hda-intel, apparently some nvidia cards use the hda driver (may want to rmmond snd-intel8x0)
<disasm> err rmmod
<dennda> disasm: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<dennda> ;)
<dennda> err
<dennda> what strange bug is this?
<bullgard4> Before upgrading to Gutsy, should I uncomment the lines #49 and 50 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15671/?
<dennda> i typed sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel but it converts the dashes to underscores, disasm
<dennda> is that normal behaviour?
<disasm> that's normal
<dennda> bullgard4: i guess that's a wise idea
<disasm> just -'s are easier to type than underscores
<dennda> disasm: is the module name correct?
<BlueParrot> Squidy: from some quick googling it appears alsaconf was removed from alsa-utils because it was not working correctly in a few ways, this may be outdated information however
<disasm> that's odd though, I'm using that driver right now with 2.6.22-12-generic
<disasm> dennda: uname -r
<dennda> disasm: 2.6.22-12-386
<Squidy> BlueParrot: ok dude.. thanks for a while.. i'm going to try fix it
<Squidy> ;)
<disasm> dennda: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic
<dennda> those aren't the same?
<disasm> dennda: apt-get --purge remove "linux-image-*386"
<dennda> disasm: do i really have to remove the old kernel? isn't it sufficient enough to just boot the new one?
<disasm> yeah, you can just boot the new one
<disasm> I think generic will take precedence over 386
<spr0k3t> should.
<BlueParrot> it is simple enough to configure GRUB anyway
<Squidy> Just one more question.. when i finished the upgrade it installed 2 version of kernel 2.6.22.. 386 and generic.. why? what kernerl i have to use?
<BlueParrot> in fact, it lets you set a default from the menu, doesn't it ?
<dennda> disasm: i will reboot now, ok?
<disasm> Squidy: use the generic
<disasm> dennda: ok
<dennda> brb
<kyja> search for grubed also... nice little utility
<Squidy> disasm: hmm.. i'm using the 386.. ok
<disasm> Squidy: everyone i've talked to has had nothing but problems with 386
<dennda> disasm: nice. I get a BSOD with that kernel, xserver unable to start
<dennda> lemme reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<disasm> dennda: did you install the restricted modules for that kernel?
<Squidy> ok
<disasm> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<dennda> no
<dennda> actually
<dennda> !
<dennda> in progress, reboot
<penguincentral> hi all
<dennda> disasm: this was a feisty server install once
<dennda> I then installed the neccessary packages and upgraded to gutsy. (just for completeness)
<dennda> disasm: still FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<Squidy> well.. i've used the generic kernel.. and the audio device worked now... thanks for all
<disasm> dennda: do a uname -r just to check
<dennda> 2.6.22-12-generic
<disasm> cd /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/sound/pci
<disasm> oh... found another thing...
<dennda> disasm: http://pastebin.ca/725481
<disasm> /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<disasm> that's my path
<disasm> I'm doing an apt-file search to see what package gave me that module
<dennda> ERROR: cannot open `/lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko' (No such file or directory)
* disasm loves apt-file, greatest idea ever!
<disasm> apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic:
<disasm> minus the :
<dennda> i don't need to restart after that, do I?
<disasm> shouldn't
<disasm> just modprobe snd-hda-intel
<dennda> worked
<dennda> !!!!!!!!!
<dennda> lemme check if i have sound. (Soundcheck doesn't fail as it used to)
<spr0k3t> yeah, I'm still fighting with sound here as well.
<disasm> wow! lirc modules are in that package as well! sweet! I don't have to compile it everytime anymore ;-)
<disasm> maybe i do, no iguana module...
<dennda> OH BOY!
<dennda> you saved my day, disasm
<dennda> sound works now
<dennda> (assume I would perform a fresh reinstall of the system, would I have to do the same steps again or will it just work as it did in feisty?)
* dennda will add that to the bugreport
<rjek> So, the compiz in the gusty beta is still hopelessly buggy.
<Hobbsee> it's compiz.  what do you expect?
<bazhang> maruco: you here?
* rjek nods Hobbsee.
<maruco> bazhang
<bazhang> maruco: you here?
<maruco> bazhang, yes
<Solarion> compiz is tasty, but uqm seems to have trouble with it
<Solarion> :(
<bazhang> maruco: if you want to upgrade from Feisty without a fresh install, then you can do so a couple of ways--are you comfortable with the terminal?
<bazhang> maruco: called Konsole in Kubuntu
<bazhang> maruco: if you want to use Adept (the package manager), you can do that too.
<rjek> The virtual desktop management in compiz is so broken it's useless.  How do they not notice these things?
<bazhang> rjek: what's broken?
<maruco> bazhang: ok with the terminal
<maruco> bazhang: tell me how to do it in the terminal, please
<Starcraftmazter> why isn't seamonkey in the reps?
<bazhang> maruco: probably you should make sure that Feisty is up to date.
<maruco> bazhang: I always downloaded all the upgrades
<maruco> bazhang: let's do that
<rjek> bazhang: a) virtual desktop panel applet does not show position of windows on any desktop other than the currently selected one (it shows them as empty)
<rjek> bazhang: Using the keyboard to navigate virtual desktops appears to navigate an entirely different set of virtual desktops which don't have anything on them past the panel etc.
<rjek> The "Custom" option in Visual Effects in the Appearence preferences window provides no way of, err, customising anything.
<disasm> dennda: fresh install I would hope defaults to the generic kernel, it's just ones that have been upgraded since before the generic kernel came into existence that would have problems (dapper?)
<bazhang> maruco: ok, first hit Alt +F2, then gksu "update-manager -c -d"  if I recall correctly.
<maruco> ok ok
<maruco> wait
<maruco> I have already tried this
<maruco> it doesen't work
<rjek> ... and pressing the help button on that window does nothing.
<bazhang> rjek: you need to install ccsm, or compizconfig settings manager
<bazhang> maruco: not in the terminal.
<disasm> maruco: I did a apt-get dist-upgrade (changing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to gutsy) 2 days ago without any problems
<bazhang> maruco: alt +f2 is the run application applet, my bad for saying the terminal; sorry!
<maruco> disasm: so I just change feisty into Gutsy and that's it?
<bazhang> maruco: you will have a ton of updates.
<disasm> maruco: thats what I do, there are some graphical upgrade helpers, but I haven't had any problems, it downloads a gig of files, and away it goes
<rjek> bazhang: Why isn't that installed by default?
<dennda> disasm: no it was feisty with server install, so: server kernel
<rjek> ... if things that are installed by default depend on it?
<maruco> bazhang: I got no updates
<bazhang> rjek: not sure,  but when you get it, then smooth sailing
<rjek> Does compizconfig somehow fix the virtual desktop brokenness, then?
<modestusr> maruco: apt-get update first, of course
<disasm> dennda: hmmm, not sure why it would have grabbed 386 package, unless server install defaulted to it possibly
<bazhang> rjek: I believe so, I've had no problems like that.
<dennda> disasm: I can't remember. Maybe I installed them by hand for some (now) unknown reason
<dennda> disasm: Is modprobe a permanent action or do I have to do this everytime after I boot?
<bazhang> rjek: you all set?
<disasm> dennda: the startup should detect the hardware and autoload the module, modprobe just forces it to load after the startup script has run
<modestusr> I read somewhere that gutsy would have 3D desktop enabled by default. But I have to launch compiz / emerald manually. Is there no GUI for this (kubuntu)?
<rjek> bazhang: I'm unsure which package has ccsm in, and having installed compizconfig-settings-manager, it's not obvious how I run it.
<rjek> Ah, it's in the preferences
<dennda> disasm: I will try that with a desktop CD
<disasm> ewww... 3d desktops ;-)
<modestusr> hey, i don't use it, but starting it is a mess at the moment
<disasm> back in my day we didn't have desktops, the computer booted saying READY and then you started typing your basic program (atari 800 with basic cartridge)
<disasm> maybe a couple of commands before starting BASIC to load your previous work off the 5 1/4 floppy ;-) 2D desktops are bad enough, now 3D...
<modestusr> 3d desktops are a great way to get people leave windows... they want such things!
<stefg> back in /my/ day you got a box with some components and chips in it and a soldering iron ! :-)
<bazhang> rjek: there should something in the Kmenu called settings; launch ccsm, then if you want the 3D cube, be sure to go to general and change the setting horizontal desktops from two to four--otherwise you will only get the desktop wall; sorry to go off-topic for the moment!
<disasm> stefg: okay, I'm not that old, you win ;-)
<rjek> bazhang: I'm not using KDE.
<disasm> however; I do play with PIC chips and soldering irons, bot I'm assuming your referring to when that was the norm if you had a personal computer ;-)
<rjek> I don't want a 3D cube desktop switcher.  I just want a desktop switcher that works. :)
* dennda will test if his burner works now. didn't with feisty. that would be great...
<bazhang> rjek: sorry; but it's the same for both Ku and Ubuntu. just no kmenu
<disasm> rjek: what's wrong with the virtual desktop pager in bottom right corner?
<bazhang> rjek: I believe the best place for this is #ubuntu-effects
<rjek> disasm: I've already said.  It doesn't show you the position of windows on desktops other than the current one, and does not play a part when using the keyboard to navigate virtual desktop.
<rjek> disasm: The keyboard has no effect on it - it appears to navigate an entirely different set of virtual desktops.
* disasm thinks you should use fluxbox ;-) alt-F# to jump between, I have 10 and alt-F11 opens a new terminal ;-)
<disasm> http://gentux.org/screenshot.jpg
<rjek> Gah, the changing options in the CompizConfig settings manager doesn't take effect until I log out and back in again.
<rjek> Gah, this thing's gash.
* rjek goes to ask on #ubuntu-effects.  Thanks for the points thus far, though
<blue|palm> when does the Gutsy software freeze occur
<rjek> Months ago.
<blue|palm> rjek, seriously? so Blender 2.45 won't be in Gutsy?
<blue|palm> rjek, 2.45 was released 2 weeks ago
<rjek> Perhaps not.
<blue|palm> rjek, sigh... a serious failing in our policies... oh well
<rjek> Certainly, 7.04 was released about a month after a Thunderbird release, and that didn't get in.
<rjek> blue|palm: I prefer to see it as a good policy: what's the point in having a freeze if you're not going to obey it?
<kdawg> Quick question (hopefully).
<rjek> The answer may be more involved :)
<blue|palm> hehe
<kdawg> I downloaded the latest Gutsy beta, but my PC won't boot to the DVD drive (bios won't let it). What files can I safely remove to shrink it to a CD-based boot?
<bazhang> haha
<rjek> kdawg: Download the gutsy beta CD instead?
<rjek> That'll be much quicker and less effort.
<kdawg> Would be nice, but betas are not listed as CD iso's. DVD iso's only.
<kdawg> :)
<rjek> I'm pretty amazed there's a BIOS out there that'll let you boot a CD but not a DVD, though.
<rjek> kdawg: I managed to download one from somewhere...
<blue|palm> rjek, I see it as a failing in our OS... Blender is non-critical application software... to restrict me (the user) getting it updated and being able to use the new features in the name of security and system stability is, in my opinion, quite silly... oh well
<bazhang> kdawg: not so; I got the GNOME and KDE versions of CD beta ISO
<kdawg> It's because the DVD is the 2nd optical drive. Could boot to it if I made the DVD primary, but would rather not open the box.
<rjek> release.ubuntu.com I think.
<disasm> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<rjek> kdawg: Why do you have both a CD and a DVD drive?  Is the CD drive a writer, and the DVD just a reader?
<dennda> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> Setting up scrollkeeper (0.3.14-13ubuntu3) ...
<savvas> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<savvas> /usr/share/omf/windows/windows-C.omf:8: parser error : Entity 'rsquo' not defined
<savvas>     <title>If you&rsquo;ve been using Windows</title>
<kdawg> Easiest answer for that:  Dell.
<kdawg> :)
<savvas>                         ^
<disasm> don't paste!
<savvas> woops
<savvas> it's 4 lines anyway
<kdawg> Coolness. When I looked I only saw DVD iso's ... y'all rock!
* rjek symlinks scrollkeeper-update to /bin/true on many systems, given it's a complete waste of CPU cycles :)
<bazhang> kdawg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<disasm> osuosl is fast too, I download at about 2 MB/s
<disasm> and I'm on the east coast ;-)
<kdawg> Merci beaucoup et au revoir ...
<disasm> what does scrollkeeper do anyways?
<savvas> why is everyone looking in cdimage for it
<savvas> there's a whole ubunto.com/testing/ site
<savvas> *ubuntu even
<bazhang> disasm: A free electronic cataloging system for documentation
<panosru> hi, i need to install firefox32 bit on my gutsy 64bit, in tutorial says to run "sudo apt-get install linux32" first but if i run this it automatically want to remove these packages: ubuntu-minimal, util-linux, util-linux-locales What should i do? remove them or not?
<sjkwizardone> how can i know what kind of driver (for wifi card) i have installed on my pc?
<bazhang> sjkwizardone: lspci
<bazhang> sjkwizardone: in terminal
<panosru> does anyone knows?
<Hobbsee> savvas: habit, i think
<savvas> that link should've been in the topic :P
<savvas> ah actually it is
<savvas> at least now I know where to point haha
<mon^rch> :( alltray and compiz no workey
<mon^rch> fix plz :P
<bazhang> mon^rch: ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<mon^rch> ubuntu
<bazhang> mon^rch: have you installed compizconfig settings manager?
<mon^rch> yup
<sjkwizardone> bazhang: with lspci i can't see what kind of driver i have but only what hardware...
<mon^rch> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> mon^rch: I believe you may need to log out and log back in again before it takes effect--additionally, you need to choose custom for settings on Appearance in Control Center (not the right name, can't think of it).
<nosrednaekim> mon^rch: kubuntu?
<mon^rch> ubuntu
<mon^rch> alltray works fine without compiz
<mon^rch> :/
<bazhang> sjkwizardone: well, I used to be a wireless go to person, but lately...
<Lilacor> I keep on getting Invalid module format error when trying to use my cisco vpn client.. any ideas?
<mon^rch> but it's a way cool way app for cleaning up your desktop so I'd like to have it fixed :D plz
<avatar_> Lilacor: you are using the official cisco vpn client?
<avatar_> Lilacor: try using vpnc.
<Lilacor> hmmm...okay
* BlueParrot found a bug \o/
<BlueParrot> The "Default" script in GDM's PreSession director doesn't set the background colour propperly ( on my system at least ) and hence defaults to a brown colour. This looks less than perfect if you are not using the "human" theme
<BlueParrot> now... to figure out where the problem is : )
<MTecknology> is there any special reason why it takes 30-45 sec to load ubuntu after i finish putting in my password to log in?
<bazhang> it's a beta?
<savvas> MTecknology: check your sessions, the list of applications it loads up
<ReL1K> anyone getting a broken pipe message for apt-get when installing gimp in the latest updates?
<Pici> ReL1K: installing now, when did you get the error?
<ReL1K> just did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ReL1K> errors out, hangon
<panosru> hi, i try to install
<panosru> firefox 32 bit on gutsy 64bit
<panosru> but when i try to install linux32 package
<Pici> !enter | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<panosru> it need to remove util-linux
<ReL1K> Unpacking replacement gimp ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in pckage libgimp2.0
<panosru> Pici, every time o ask in one line no one answers me so i need some attention on this
<ReL1K> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<MTecknology> savvas, bluetooth manager, compizfusion, gnomerdp, network manager, power manager, print queue applet, tracker, update notifier, user folders update, visual, volume manager
<MTecknology> that seems like a lot of crap...
<ReL1K> Pici: any ideas?
<Hobbsee> panosru: uh, that may well be a bug.
<savvas> MTecknology: great, then start to remove/disable :)
<Hobbsee> ReL1K: i think that's fixed later.
<ReL1K> fixed later? im just doing regular updates :P
<Pici> Hobbsee: linux-utils says it provides linux32 and also conflicts with that package.
<savvas> MTecknology: how much swap do you have?
<MTecknology> too much
<savvas> in numbers?
<Pici> ReL1K: I'm still updating...
<Hobbsee> Pici: i know
<MTecknology> 2G
<Hobbsee> Pici: i thought we fixed that, too
<mon^rch> lol I have 2X 3 gig
<Hobbsee> ReL1K: as in, i thought that got fixed in a later upload
<savvas> ReL1K: thanks for the heads up :P
<MTecknology> savvas, which ones do I need? I know I want compizfusion, power manager, print queue applet, and network manager
<ReL1K> np :P
<MTecknology> bluetooth - i assume no
<savvas> MTecknology: well disable bluetooth
<ReL1K> so the package is broken i take it?
<savvas> MTecknology: system > preferences
<MTecknology> gnomerdp has an issue with loading anyway
<savvas> compiz takes a while to load
<MTecknology> i check updates on my own often enough...
<savvas> actually, every application takes a while to load the first time
<gourdin> any critical bug in gutsy ?
<gourdin> (is it safe to upgrade a feisty)
<savvas> if you log out and log back in, you'll see it's faster
<Hobbsee> gourdin: it's not safe until release.
<MTecknology> what about tracker, user folders update, visual, and volume manager?
<savvas> MTecknology: which graphics card do you have? how much memory on it?
* Hobbsee sighs at useless people
<MTecknology> ati - idk how much memory
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, sorry :(
<Hobbsee> if you're going to ask a question, and then whine ovre the fact you dont get an answer, hwo about sticking around for more than a couple of minutes?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: not you, panosru
<MTecknology> savvas, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<savvas> that's good enough for me
<Hobbsee> ReL1K: poked.  bug @ https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/148985
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148985 in gimp "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New] 
<MTecknology> i think i'm having that issue atm
<radius> same here
<fangorious> In the Bluetooth Manager I can browse devices but I don't see anything to pair with a device (I have a headset, and the browse feature fails due to lack of OBEX on the headset)
<Hobbsee> yeah, everyone will be
<MTecknology> poo
<savvas> MTecknology: actually the general idea is that takes some time to load, while it runs applications faster. if you think you don't need something, disable it. It explains what each item is just under the line
<MTecknology> not uner user folders update
<ReL1K> sweet thanks hobbsee
<fangorious> how do I pair with bluetooth devices?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, is there any easy fix yet?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: man apt
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: in particular, --force-overwrite.
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: but be careful
<Hobbsee> it's probably in man dpkg
<Eq|work> MTecknology : what Hobbsee said will work, but it's generally a bad idea. it's essentially a packaging bug.
<ray_> how i install a driver if its in tar.gz?
<Eq|work> one of those packages shouldn't include that file. which version is libgimp?
<ray_> in 7.10
<Hobbsee> ray_: compile it.
<ray_> its a logitech driver
<Hobbsee> ray_: read the README inside the tarball.
<ray_> hobbsee how do i never did this
<Eq|work> ray_ : check to see if someone's already packaged it. else it'll just be compiling it
<Eq|work> and as Hobbsee says, read the docs in the package.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, so if I wait a little bit will I be able to do an update dist-upgrade to fix?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: yeah
<Eq|work> you shouldn't even need to do a dist-upgrade
<Eq|work> s/package/tarball/
<GNine> got 2 desktops set up. when i enable 4 desktops. there is still only 2 on panel.  (gutsy on metacity)
<MTecknology> alrighty - i'm not restarting till that gimp part is fixed - i know it should be unrelated, but i program in asp.net, so i can't help it
<savvas> !info xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<ubotu> Package xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update does not exist in gutsy
<ray_> dowe loitech stuff work in 7.10
<savvas> MTecknology: By default on Gutsy, xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update creates gtk bookmarks for Desktop and Documents, meaning that there are now duplicate items in the places menu. It should be smart enough to know that Desktop and Documents are treated specially and not create bookmarks for them.
<bazhang> can anyone call ubotu?
<MTecknology> savvas, those are the only two i want
<dennda> YES! my burning device works with gutsy :] 
<MTecknology> is there any reason I can change screen brightness, but if i change it to a anything but certain levels, i get a screen that is nearly completely black?
<allquixotic> Anyone having problems installing latest lirc? 0.8.2-0-ubuntu7 i386
<allquixotic> it hangs trying to start lircd apparently
<allquixotic> MTecknology: what laptop?
<bazhang> GNine: alt +f2 compiz --replace &, then once more alt +f2 kde-window-decorator --replace &
<MTecknology> allquixotic, gateway m28-3 tablet pc
<bazhang> GNine: or you can do the same with emerald.
<MTecknology> m285-e
<MTecknology> ^ **
<allquixotic> MTecknology: on my ThinkPad X60 I'm having the same problem.
<MTecknology> allquixotic, what levels does it work at?
<allquixotic> MTecknology: using KPowersave, I set the slider to like 99% and then can incrementally take it lower. If I drop it as low as 2%, it'll still appear to be at about 50%. If I drop it to 1%, it wraps to full bright.
<allquixotic> MTecknology: if I use the Fn+BrightnessDown, it will make it totally black after just a few presses
<MTecknology> that's different from me then
<allquixotic> MTecknology: it's an improvement over earlier builds; on Feisty using the brightness keys crashes X :D Many distros have the same problem. Not sure what the culprit is
<allquixotic> The only distro I've EVER used that 100% correctly implemented screen brightness on this laptop was openSUSE 10.2 - broken in 10.3 Beta, lol
<MTecknology> i basically have a couple small ranges that work right
<MTecknology> on 7.04 it functioned right
<allquixotic> and that's after trying FC6, FC7, Linspire, Freespire 2.0, Feisty, and many builds of Gutsy
<Hobbsee> yay, here come the dupes
<Hobbsee> i wish people would actually *search* the bugtracker before filing things.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, i'm doing so now
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: for which bug?
<GNine> i have an xgl issue when i run compiz from terminal. it crashed my system last time so i dont like the idea of running alt-f2 for it
<MTecknology> screen brightness
<Hobbsee> ah right
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, actually - i'm hoping there's something about a fix in there already
<Froek> how do i set the default shell? (its currently not bash)
<bazhang> GNine: alt +f2 is not terminal..
<disasm> Froek: /etc/passwd
<GNine> either way , what does that have to do with desktops and panels, bazhang
<Hobbsee> Froek: current user shell is /bash.
<Hobbsee> er, /bin/bash
<disasm> Froek: find your user, change shell path to your desired shell
<GNine> and, am not using kde .. i got xfce4, bazhang
<MTecknology> no results for 'screen brightness' or 'screen contrast'
<bazhang> GNine: sorry!
<Froek> Hobbsee,  disasm it's bash, but it's not really "bash"
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: those are under the kernel, gnome-power-manager, or acpi, iirc
<Hobbsee> Froek: what makes you say that?
<Froek> i had to re-symlink it before, but it seems to have reverted itself and I don't know how to get it back
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, you mean the issue is related to the kernel maybe?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: coudl be.  could be related to a few things.
<MTecknology> in 7.04 it did work perfect
<MTecknology> i suppose that eliminates some packages that could cause it... vim maybe?
<Froek> if i wanted to go BACK to 7.04, can I just throw the install disc and will it overwrite everything, but not lose my /home/user stuff?
<Froek> i did a dist-upgrade to gutsy
<Hobbsee> Froek: backup your ~
<Hobbsee> Froek: did you stick /home on a separate partition?
<Froek> no
<Hobbsee> then back it up onto a cd or something, and copy it back.
<Froek> i know i could cut it out
<Hobbsee> after you've reinstalled
<Froek> k
<MTecknology> I've been hoping that some upgrade will eventually fix my screen brightness issue, as well as the panel issue
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: could well be kernel, if it's a regression.  could be other things.  i've no real idea
<MTecknology> regression?
<Hobbsee> from feisty
<MTecknology> i did a clean install
<Hobbsee> as in, if it worked in feisty, and doesnt in gutsy, then it's a regression.
<MTecknology> you mean, that's just the definition?
<Hobbsee> yes
<GNine> xgl and compiz are kicking my a**.  the greatest challenge to date on my ubuntu history
<GNine> heh
<MTecknology> how long will it probably be b4 the gimp issue is resolved?
<Matir> gimp issue?
<MTecknology> Matir, during updates - there's an issue w/ a gimp package
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: couple of hours, probably
<MTecknology> i'd try to fix it myself - but no clue where to start
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: depends how high it hits the importance pile
* GNine sends regards to FSF, Canonical and the Ubuntu Team.  respect to those who deserve it.
* Hobbsee could technically fix it...but...
<Almindor> heya, there's no CD release?
<Hobbsee> Almindor: ?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, is there any way to ignore that package atm??
<Almindor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<Almindor> all DVD
<Hobbsee> Almindor: /topic, before you look like a goose
<Hobbsee> bah.  you goose.
<kevinO> good morning, i got some updates a minute ago and it says gim was unable to update, and i have a broken file in my system, use the broken filter to take care of it. How do i use the broken filter?
<Hobbsee> kevinO: known.
<kevinO> gimp*
<savvas> Hobbsee: you were right.. habit :)
<kevinO> ok
<Hobbsee> savvas: yup.
<bazhang> Almindor: it's in releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/beta I believe
<Hobbsee> savvas: still confuses the release team too
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: yeah, you can do the rest of the updates, then dpkg --configure -a
<savvas> why don't they put a note on the cdimage website? :P
<Hobbsee> savvas: there's a bug open for it
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, how do I tell it to ignore those packages?
<savvas> ah great
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: "it"?
<Almindor> Hobbsee, I still don't see much info on the topic regarding DVD vs CD..
<MTecknology> the gimp packages
<Hobbsee> Almindor: last part.
<Hobbsee> about seeing r.u.c for the beta.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Almindor> Hobbsee, hmm why does official page point only to DVD?
* GNine makes cd's from ISO and ships it to himself
<Hobbsee> Almindor: that's not the official page....
<GNine> :-P
<MTecknology> i try apt-get upgrade and it complains about gimp, so i try install -f, and we know what happens then
<Almindor> anything google gives first for "gutsy beta" is :D tell them to fix pageranks :P
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
<MTecknology> i do want to upgrade everything else b/c one bug is supposed to be fixed
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GNine also downloaded/upgrade online. but still made a live cd 
<Hobbsee> Almindor: google can be wrong.
<Hobbsee> (they've moved)
<Hobbsee> right, is th etopic clear enough for everyone nwo?
<Almindor> :)
<Almindor> it's still misleading from the "release schedule" page
<Hobbsee> where?
<GNine> Almindor, go have breakfast
<Almindor> that page points AGAIN to the DVD
<Almindor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule -- click on beta => DVD
<Almindor> perhaps you should fix your pages :
<Almindor> :)
<GNine> perhaps you should go have breakfast, Almindor
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Eq|work> Almindor : try releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Almindor> GNine, how do you ignore people on xchat? it would help us both if we knew (I don't know)
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<Hobbsee> Almindor: /ignore Almindor
<GNine> you dont know that either.. you need more than breakfast then
<Almindor> Hobbsee, heh thanks
<Almindor> Hobbsee, nope
<savvas> lol
<Almindor> Hobbsee, ignore takes mask to hostnames or somesuch
<Eq|work> no
<Eq|work> ignore takes a whole host of things
<Eq|work> it can be just a nick
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: is correct
<branstrom> I can't upgrade gimp - it says: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0
<Eq|work> which is equivalent to nick!current@info.whatever.there.is
<Hobbsee> oh, that's what else i was going to add to teh topic
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Eq|work> branstrom : yes. known issue.
<savvas> branstrom: welcome to the club
<Eq|work> packaging bug.
<GNine> ignore is too technical .. anybody knows a windows way to do that .. msg Almindor with reply
<Almindor> Eq|work, yes but /ignore <nick> doesn't work :)
<branstrom> Okay. Solved yet?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gimp is broken | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> branstrom: obviously not, else you'dhavei t.
<Almindor> GNine, how old are you anyway?
<branstrom> Alright. Sorry.
<GNine> gotcha
<GNine> good
* GNine looks inside his 35nm baggy.  sees a tuna sandwich. 
<Almindor> thanks for the info, I'm sure I'd find it on google eventually, but you're faster and more entertaining :P
<savvas> "If you regularly update" <- the biggest mistake
<savvas> however, it's a beta, someone has to try it heh
<GNine> the mistake is the "regularity" of it.. the context of the message is still .. alright
<Almindor> gutsy went fine except the hickup on the upgrader
<Eq|work> Almindor : /ignore nick works in all the irc clients i've used. that includes xchat.
<MTecknology> let's see if the upgrades fixed anything for me
<Almindor> Eq|work, I get a nice "help" message on it :) (can paste if you're interrested hehe)
<GNine> just so you feel better, Almindor , am gonna pretend you're already ignoring me.  ok?
<Almindor> GNine, it's not healthy :)
<savvas> it's a waste of bytes not to see what is sent to you :p
* GNine puts himself in contempt
<chrisbudden14> hey, ive compiled fglrx for gutsy, and im having a lot of trouble getting it to work properly.  ive added fglrx to the blacklist module section.  when i start up, fglrx does not get loaded because it is not in the correct folder, but when i move fglrx.ko to the correct folder, i can modprobe and it works.
<Almindor> oh yes, something which bothered me since upgrading.. did the xmms-gnome-panel thingy (forgot name TBH) go away? (now THIS sounded noobish)
<GNine> yah.. maybe i should research on how to change/lookup/mess with black/white lists
<mase> my window title bars vanished after i enabled desktop effects
<mase> whats happening?
<dakira> hey.. where do i report bugs for the battery.ko kernel module? after upgrading to gutsy my laptop always automatically shut down. I assumed it was related to ACPI and disabled it. I could then circle it down to blacklisting to battery module and now it seems to work. since I assume a complete failure to work (after upgrading) is unwanted behavior I want to report that as a bug ;)
<disasm> Almindor: I think xmms is depracated in favor of audacious
<GNine> but xgl is definitely coming up telling its not in the whitelist
<bazhang> mase: need to enable them in compizconfig settings manager Windows decoration (very near the bottom)
<hjmills> anybody noticed the libgimp2.0 breakage and come up with a solution?
<kevinO> hello again, after installing the updates this morning, and restarting, my xserver did not work, i reconfigured xserver-xorg file and got back to my desktop. I also noticed suring bootup i had the ubuntu-studio usplash. I do have the ubuntu studio audio package, but all those extra ubuntustudio updates came with the updates this morning, like the usplash, gdm and gnome themes. I try to remove the usplash and it says it wants to remo
<mase> wheres compizconfig?
<kevinO> lol
<Hobbsee> hjmills: /topic, before you look like a muppet.
* Hobbsee closes the next dupe about gimp.
<bazhang> mase: need to install it
<Almindor> disasm, will try, is there a way to get some "remote" applet for it?
<mase> doh
<savvas> mase: http://medigeek.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-unveil-real-power-of-compiz.html
* Hobbsee ponders a "CRON:  Please read the topic before asking questions, to save you looking like a muppet", every 5 mins.
<hjmills> Hobbsee, ah ok, sorry - can I pick a muppet to be now? Kermit was always cool...
<dakira> has anyone had sound problems since upgrading? I only get sound in certain applications (like VLC) but no more sound e.g. in flash
<Almindor> Hobbsee, most people just don't read the topic before asking (or ever) [guess I don't have to say.. me included? :D] 
<savvas> !topic
<mase> savvas,  thanks mang
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<savvas> :)
<Hobbsee> hjmills: :D
<kevinO> does anyone have any idea whats wrong with my system?
<hjmills> kevinO, yes
<Almindor> Hobbsee, perhaps you should make your bot /msg people a big red warning about the topic ? :)
<Hobbsee> Almindor: yeah, well.  they could have some care of other people
<Hobbsee> Almindor: we do - most block it, and send it to the server window.
<Almindor> Hobbsee, on entry that is
<Hobbsee> (we do for #ubuntu)
<MTecknology> nothing more's working... o well
<Almindor> oh right :)
<kevinO> hjmills, would you like to share?
<Hobbsee> but clearly, it doesnt work.
<hjmills> kevinO, oh no, its top secret...
<hjmills> kevinO, what won't it do?
<kevinO> awww come on......
<kevinO> lol
<mrmonday> what date is gutsy scheduled for release?
<tremby> hey folks. i just installed the beta of gutsy on one of my machines and can't get it to access the network. i've tried "roaming mode" (which i've never heard of before) and a test ping says "network is unreachable". tried dhcp but it's not managing to obtain an ip address (other machines on the network are fine, and this one is too when booted to windows). any ideas what could be wrong?
<Hobbsee> !topic | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mrmonday> lol
<kevinO> hjmills: after installing the updates this morning, and restarting, my xserver did not work, i reconfigured xserver-xorg file and got back to my desktop. I also noticed suring bootup i had the ubuntu-studio usplash. I do have the ubuntu studio audio package, but all those extra ubuntustudio updates came with the updates this morning, like the usplash, gdm and gnome themes. I try to remove the usplash and it says it wants to remove u
<kevinO> hehe
<mrmonday> I was trying to avoid opening my browser :P
<savvas> there already is a notice, 16:13:03 [Freenode]  -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<Hobbsee> mrmonday: you lazy sod :P
<mrmonday> Hobbsee, that's me :D
<savvas> it's not his day :)
<disasm> just did a dist-upgrade, no gimp breakage here
<kevinO> i also notices that my kernel version is now rt is this normal?
<hjmills> kevinO, try reinstalling the normal ubuntu bootsplash - the post-install scripts on the package *should* set it as the default splash i would think
<mrmonday> October 18th :)
<mrmonday> thanks :)
<dakira> disasm: works here, too
<tremby> any ideas on my network problem anyone?
<ReL1K> fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<hjmills> kevinO, I think you are meant to run ubuntu-studio as a seperate desktop meta-package from ubuntu-base
<ReL1K> thanks to permalink
<Almindor> mrmonday, check your eth-s
<disasm> whoever was having difficulties, with gimp, try purging it, and reinstalling
<ReL1K> urrr to amit even
<Almindor> mrmonday, I got 2 eth's and gutsy mixed them up
<dakira> kevinO: install ubuntu-desktop and remove all the ubuntustudio packages
<Almindor> mrmonday, eg: on feisty it was eth0 - internet, eth1 - local, on gutsy it's the other way around
<kevinO> dakira but i have ubuntu desktop
<disasm> dakira: why would anyone want to do that?
<Hobbsee> disasm: your mirror is outdated then
<mrmonday> Almindor, did you mean mrmonday?
<kevinO> i only downloaded the ubuntu studio audio packae
<Hobbsee> disasm: purging wont work.
<Almindor> mrmonday, yes? what did I write? :)
<dakira> disasm.. kevonO seems to want to get rid of the RT kernel and all that stuff
<Hobbsee> disasm: windows solutions dont work well on linux
<savvas> hm.. question: apt-get update uses rsync to update the local list of packages?
<hjmills> ReL1K, thanks - that worked great
<Hobbsee> savvas: dont think it does
<disasm> Hobbsee: osuosl is outdated? I thought that was one of the more updated ones
<hjmills> kevinO, why did you download that?
<Hobbsee> disasm: it's only a couple of hours out.
<kevinO> hjmills:  do you knwo if the kernel "rt" is the latest for gutsy, or is that a part of stui as well
<kevinO> hjmills: it has a ton of cool audio programs
<dakira> so has anyone a clue where I could start to fix my soundproblems?
<savvas> Hobbsee: so it basically downloads the whole list of packages all over?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mrmonday> Almindor, you've successfully confused me :D Well done!
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<hjmills> kevinO, the rt is not the normal one-  mine is still generic
<disasm> ah, rt kernel, that's custom compiled to have lower latency with recording, right?
<Almindor> mrmonday, hmm now I can't find the original line I'm trying to answer :D
<Almindor> mrmonday, this channel is too fast hehe :)
<disasm> dakira: i helped someone earlier, what card?
<hjmills> kevinO, then its probably a meta-package so remove it now the programs are installed and it shouldn't remove the programs (check first though)
<kevinO> ok
<hetauma_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dakira> disasm: i don't think the problem is with the card.. I have perfect sound in some apps (like VLC) but no sound at all in other apps (like browser flash)
<disasm> dakira: does it have to do with esd maybe?
<kevinO> hjmills: anytime i try to remove anything studio it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<disasm> dakira: try apt-get install install pulseaudio-esound-compat
<MTecknology> well, disabling copmiz makes my login 11 seconds shorter, and the panel shows up right away
<dakira> disasm: probably.. but how do I fix it? the only thing I know is, everything worked before the upgrade ;)
<dakira> disasm: k
<kevinO> maybe i should try booting with the generic kernel first
<macogw> anyone else unable to update gimp because the package is broken?
* kevinO ducks
<bazhang> topic..
<macogw> or rather because it's trying to overwrite a file that belongs to libgimp2?
<macogw> oh
<macogw> haha
<foxiness> i have access-point "linksys",ubuntu can not login to this device "join the network" if it with out password coz it say it secure "if it none",what i should i do to help ubuntu fix it?
<ReL1K> are they ever going to unblacklist gm965 intel from compiz? :P
<dakira> dakira: ahh.. I see.. goog old polypaudio.. I thought that became unnecessary
<disasm> ah, update just came in, we'll see if it breaks now ;-)
<macogw> eh it still runs so yay
<macogw> ReL1K: i thought the module for that was the intel driver
<dakira> ReL1K: since there is no compositing available until now, I don't think so
<ReL1K> macogw: yea, the intel driver
<ReL1K> dakira: bah!
<garu> hi everyone
<kevinO> how do i remove the rt kernel, is there a proper way or do i just delete it?
<dakira> ReL1K: there were some blog articles on that by the ubuntu compiz devs
<dakira> ReL1K: don't have the links anymore, though
<allquixotic> kevinO: aptitude remove linux-rt should do it, but make sure you have another kernel installed and in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<disasm> yup, broken gimp package, wget an older one and force install it with dpkg
<blekos> hello, i'm using gutsy kubuntu and when I log in I always get a message
<disasm> or just wait
<ReL1K> dakira: bummer, so not in plans eh?
<blekos> Information-KdeSudo, No command arguments supplied!
<garu> why is that after finishing installing gutsy gibbon beta version, the volume is very low?
<garu> can someone help me out on this one?
<dakira> ReL1K: i guess there are plans.. but it really depends on the intel driver devs and the xorg devs (both!)
<dakira> brb
<hetauma_> the imwheelrc comes preconfigured on gutsy?
<kevinO> allquixotic: it says that thats not installed
<disasm> garu: did you check alsamixer?
<garu> disasm yep...the PCM field is set to maximum, but...the Master Field its on "00", I tried to increase it, it just wouldnt!
<kevinO> would apt-get remove linux-headers-rt get rid of that kernel?
<allquixotic> kevinO: ok, then you probably installed an actual kernel version package rather than the metapackage
<macogw> you can do a simulation
<allquixotic> kevinO: that means you should do apt-cache search linux-rt
<allquixotic> kevinO: then aptitude remove all results matching linux-rt-*
<macogw> just do apt-get remove -s linux-headers-rt and it'll show what itd do
<kevinO> i already did that , there was nothing matching itr
<kevinO> allquixotic:  but there is a linux-headers-rt
<allquixotic> the headers are just the source code for developing the kernel or kernel modules - it will not remove the kernel itself if you have it installed
<allquixotic> I am not sure why you are not seeing the packages, if you have the Gutsy repositories in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<kevinO> oh ok looks like i type it wrond
<allquixotic> you should be seeing the packages in an apt-cache search, otherwise you don't have them in your repo(s) and have nothing to remove
<kevinO> linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-12-rt - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<kevinO> and linux-image-2.6.22-12-rt - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on RT kernel
<kevinO> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-rt - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<allquixotic> it's the linux-image and linux-*-modules that are the actual kernel binaries in /lib/modules - removing those, particularly linux-image-2.6.22-12-rt, will get rid of that kernel.
<kevinO> ok
<savvas> does anyone know how apport reports crashes? it opens launchpad and a new browser window, but are the info/files, that are gathered from apport, attached automatically to the report?
<kevinO> allquixotic:  and i can do that while im running the kernel
<allquixotic> kevinO: umm, yes, but if you have need to unload/reload a kernel module for this kernel until you reboot, you will be stuck. the kernel is in memory though so it should work
<hetauma_> savvas, I think so yes
<savvas> thanks
<kevinO> ok
<hetauma_> can some1 help a bit my memory... /etc/X11/imwheelrc from Imwheel in 7.04 was empty? and now it has many entries?
<kevinO> ahhh nothing will wor
<Pici> hetauma_: Are we talking 7.04 or 7.10?
<dakira> disasm: ookay.. now the sound is gone completely.. also after deinstalling pulseaudio ;( grr
<kevinO> allquixotic:  i cant reve them it says they have unmet dependencies
<kevinO> remove*
<hetauma_> Pici, in 7.10 it has maaaany entries for various programs.... if I remember correctly tho in 7.04 had none
<mase> wow
<bazhang> what
<dakira> does anyone else have problems with ESD?
<mase> gnome + ubuntu 7.10 + compiz + 1280x1024 = ownage
<bazhang> no doubt
<Pici> hetauma_: Is that a problem?
* savvas throws mase an oxford dictionary
<bazhang> but ubuntu is gnome, right?
<mase> i dont know
<mase> i have kde and gnome
<kevinO> i cant remove anything without it wanting to remove gimp and ubuntu-desktop
<hetauma_> Pici, yes I'm trying to figure out if I'm getting altzheimer or not :D
<dakira> bazhang: right.. but you can install what ever you want
<mase> kevinO, it wont actually remove it
<garu> how o I get the volume of my audio loud?because its just very very low
<Pici> hetauma_: Sorry, you're over my head now :/
<bazhang> true, dakira
<kevinO> mase it wont remove ubuntu-desktop?
<tremby> i just installed the beta of gutsy on one of my machines and can't get it to access the network. i've tried "roaming mode" (which i've never heard of before) and a test ping says "network is unreachable". tried dhcp but it's not managing to obtain an ip address (other machines on the network are fine, and this one is too when booted to windows). any ideas what could be wrong?
<savvas> kevinO: gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/148985 check out the comments
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148985 in gimp "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<kevinO> tremby. does the internet work when you have your live cd inserted?
<mase> kevinO, no it wont
<tremby> kevinO: nope
<sdrowkcab> how do you use compiz?
<mase> kevinO, internet works on live cd.
<sdrowkcab> (enable it)
<savvas> sdrowkcab: http://medigeek.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-unveil-real-power-of-compiz.html
<mase> sdrowkcab, right click on desktop, change desktop background
<mase> go to last tab and select one setting
<sdrowkcab> it says no composite
<savvas> sdrowkcab: read that link post please
<kevinO> tremby, then sometihng is wrong with your settings
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible
<sdrowkcab> ok
<kevinO> tremby: are you connected to a router?
<Derek_> Please help!  I upgraded to Gutsy and it is stuck installing gnome-applets.  The disk has been churning for hours.  Is there any way to exit gracefully?
<tremby> kevinO: dhcp should be fine (is on other machines and on that one when booted to windows) but it's not getting and replies. yes it's connected to a router.
<tremby> s/and/any/
<savvas> tremby: modem or router?
<savvas> oops
<kevinO> im not sure trmby should work :)
<tremby> well it doesn't. it's a very new motherboard -- could it be that the network interfaces on it aren't supported in linux yet?
<savvas> tremby: try ifconfig -a to see the name of your network, and try do: sudo ifup nameofyournetwork
<TheInfinity> tremby: is sometimes this way
<Pici> Derek_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<TheInfinity> i had this prob with the computer of my mum :/
<savvas> tremby: most probably, you could try: lspci  (see if that shows any unknown device)
<sdrowkcab> it does not work "The Composite extension is not available"
<savvas> sdrowkcab: what graphics card do you have?
<Derek_> Pici: I thought this was ubuntu+1?  That's what my url at the top says.
<savvas> brand & model
<tremby> savvas: if there does show an unknown device what can i do about it?
<DanaG> Hmm, I like how CUPS holds drivers for WIndows -- and if you install Apple's Bonjour for Windows, it's easy to discover shared printers on non-WIndows computers.
<Pici> Derek_: Er. sorry, I thought *I* was in #ubuntu.  Ooops.
<savvas> tremby: well, I'd search in launchpad.net for bugs for that device
<DanaG> However, for some reason, samba only worked after I did smbpasswd.
<dakira> do i report a bug for a kernel module for the kernel-image package?
<sdrowkcab> i have an ati 1650 PRO
<pvandewyngaerde> Derek_:  do you know alt + sysrq keys ???
<DanaG> Or rather, run as root with the parameter to reset password for my username.
<kevinO> whats the command to update grub?
<Derek_> pvand...: Uh, I know they exist. :)  Should I try it?
<savvas> sdrowkcab: did you install the driver and restart?
<sdrowkcab> ofcourse i did
<DanaG> How do you get guest users working?
<dmakalsky> When is gimp getting fixed?
<pvandewyngaerde> alt + sysrq  (print sqreen)   +     keys  ( R E I S U B )   try them if you want to reboot  without messing up the partition
<bazhang> has that ever worked for anyone?
<kevinO> savvas thanks for that link, now all the studio stough i was trying to uninstall went wothout a hitch, seems the reason it wanted to remove ubuntu desktop was because of the gimpbug
<Pici> bazhang: worked for me once.
<savvas> kevinO: you were using aptitude?
<bazhang> Pici: really? I've tried it about ten times, and no such luck
<Derek_> I was afraid the system would be in some crazy state, having stopped in the middle of an upgrade, and I wouldn't be able to use it.
<Pici> bazhang: I remember doing something different, like using another modifer key, but it worked.
<kevinO> savvas, apt-get
<sdrowkcab> savvas: what does composite not available mean?
<bazhang> Pici: wow. Thanks!
<kevinO> savvas is that the same thing?
<pvandewyngaerde> Derek_:     dpkg --configure -a
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible and no network controller found in 'lspci'
<savvas> sdrowkcab: there's a similar bug to yours: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/122104 - you might want to provide some info there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122104 in compiz "composite not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<sdrowkcab> so what should i do?
<bazhang> about what?
<sdrowkcab> my problem with compiz
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: could you recap?
<sdrowkcab> ok
<sdrowkcab> when i go to visual effects and click on extra it says this "The Composite extension is not available"
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: you're using Gutsy beta, and have the compizconfig settings manager installed?
<sdrowkcab> how do i install it?
<sdrowkcab> sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig?
<Reaby> i got udev problem, system can't mount my ntfs disks: Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/E214E40614E3DC13': No such file or directory
<Reaby> how to fix
<mase> wow
<bullgard4> How much free disk space do I need for Ubuntu 7.04 to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10?
<feimao> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39544/
<mase> how come everyday theres like 40+ new updates?
<mase> bullgard4, 1.7gb
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: I believe that's right, though you might want to apt-cache search compizconfig
<TheInfinity> mase: beta software? ;)
<sdrowkcab> how do you do that?
<sdrowkcab> do i type that?
<bullgard4> mase: Are there restrictions as to on what partition the free disk space has to be?
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: yes, just like that in the terminal: sudo apt-cache search compizconfig, then enter your password
<mase> bullgard4, the same one ubuntu is on
<sdrowkcab> ok did it
<mase> it's a dist-upgrade, not whole new installation, so yes
<mase> i didnt have enough space, so i used partition magic to resize the partition
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: do you see it?
<jussi01> bazhang: you dont need sudo for apt-cache search...
<sdrowkcab> do i see what?
<bazhang> jussi01: ok, sorry.
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: do you see the package named compizconfig settings manager?
<jussi01> bazhang: dont be sory :) Just trying to help :)
<bullgard4> mase: Is Gparted better suited than PartitionMagic to resize partitions?
<sdrowkcab> where should i see it?
<bazhang> jussi01: ok, thanks!
<mase> bullgard4, i dont know, i think i used that too
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: you know how to use the terminal, right?
<bullgard4> mase: Thank you.
<sdrowkcab> i am kinda new to linux
<sdrowkcab> i typed to apt-cache search compizconfig
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: ok, no problem; do you know how to add new pieces of software?
<Dr_willis> gparted is 'better' in thats its free. :) and works better for my needs.
<TheInfinity> sdrowkcab: new to linux and gutsy? :o
<Dr_willis> I have a gparted-livecd - a MUST have in a pc toolbox.
<Reaby> ok, how i fix fstab to new udev nodes as they changed after last update.
<sdrowkcab> ok
<Dr_willis> Reaby,  you mean the UUID entries?
<Reaby> yep
<Dr_willis> Reaby,  thats weird.. a update shouldent of changed those at all.
<philip_> the GIMP is down, the GIMP is DOWN!
<Reaby> gparted for example doesn't start up
<sdrowkcab> i got ubuntu about 2months ago
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Reaby> Dr_willis: it has done it once before for me
<bazhang> sdrowkcab: in Ubuntu, you have a program called Synaptic, in Kubuntu, it's called Adept.
<Dr_willis> gparted shouldent care about the UUID at all.
<sdrowkcab> i know that
<Dr_willis> it reads the actual deviices
<sdrowkcab> i searched it for compiz
<dn> i'm running gutsy beta and issues with gimp/gimp-python/libgimp2.0 are making me unable to apt-get update properly
<Dr_willis> I tend to set my fstab to mount based on disk Label. :) makes it more readable.
<Reaby> Dr_willis: it just says searching for devices
<bazhang> dn: topic
<Dr_willis> Reaby,  odd.   Might want to try a live cd. I favor using a live cd to do any gparted work.
<DanaG> I do /dev/disk/by-id.
<Reaby> Dr_willis: well, i started it only for automount :)
<dn> doh, thanks
<dn> are there any solutions?
<Reaby> Dr_willis: well, i fix fstab
<Reaby> Dr_willis: with your tips
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> I think someone found a solution a few minutes ago.
<Dr_willis> i thought the only thing that would change the uuid would be resizing of the partitions.
<dn> i just joined, could you possibly pm it to me?
<Dr_willis> of course ya could manually set the UUID's :)
<DanaG> sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdX
<camdenb> hello everybody.
<Reaby> but that doesn't fix fstab ?
<Reaby> DanaG: ^^
<Dr_willis> fixing the fstab is fixing the fstab.. :) discovering the UUIDs of the disks is another task.
<Dr_willis> theres no magic 'fix the fstab' command.
<Dr_willis> or at least none that ive seen.
<Reaby> okay
<Reaby> so if i set fstab manually i system automounts volumes at boot
<Reaby> and everything is ok
<Reaby> right ?
<Dr_willis> fstab has automounted entries.. correct.
<Dr_willis> you can have entrys that are NOT automounted as well
<Dr_willis> fstab and how linux mounts things is a top 10 thing to learn about to become a leetLinuxHaXor. :)
<Reaby> err :p
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> and ive spent MANY a time twiddling with the fstab
<camdenb> has anybody here had success installing 7.10 without a cdrom?
<Dr_willis> i never did figure out the proper way to have fstab mount a 'window share' with a space in its name.
<Reaby> but basically my problem is only that fstab doesn't point to right volumes
<Reaby> after that uuid change
<Reaby> right, nothing else is broken ?
<excitatory> question.. i'm currently using fesity with compiz-fusion from the trev1no feisty repository.. i realize that gutsy will have all of the fusion packages in its repos.. so before i upgrade, should i just remove the repository entry.. or remove the repo entry *and* remove the packages (to make way for the gutsy versions)... OR doesn't it matter, since the package names are the same?
<philip_> anyone else having problems with the GIMP updates?
<excitatory> philip_: look at the first sentence of the topic
<bazhang> hahaha
<philip_> excitatory, oh ahem err thanks :)
<camdenb> can anybody tell me how to check the topic in bitchx?
<Reaby> Dr_willis: Failed to mount '/dev/hda5': Operation not supported
<Reaby> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<DanaG> That's lame: can't mount RW?  Let's just mysteriously fail to mount at all.
<Reaby> and yet i have no icon at desktop
<DanaG> What about RO?
<Froek> anyone know the best way to reinstall ATI drivers in gutsy?  Or to get xorg.conf working properly?  apparently i'm using the ATI driver but my gfx performance is horrible
<DanaG> It should fall back automatically, with a message.
<Froek> i tried using envy
<jussi01> !envy | Froek:
<ubotu> Froek:: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Reaby> DanaG: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Reaby> hmm
* Froek remembers seeing that
* Froek doh's
<Reaby> graaah.
<Reaby> something really messed up after last upgrade
<camdenb> so my laptop's optical drive is defective, and the unit is out of warranty. in the past I've been successful in installing ubuntu from a hard drive partition using the alternate install disk. as I already have slackware installed I can specify boot information in my lilo.conf and boot from an arbitrary location.
<camdenb> but it seems like the 7.10 alternate install disk no longer supports a network install, which is what I need.
<Reaby> ach. i think problem is that my windows crashed and after that i booted to linux, $logfile on ntfs volume tells that system crashed, so ntfs-3g doesn't touch to disk
<Reaby> maybe i just boot back to windows and do clean reboot
<Reaby> brb -->
<camdenb> does anyone have any suggestions for installing Ubuntu 7.10 without a cd-rom?
<bazhang> camdenb: on another system, or from Linux?
<Matir> camdenb, USB? netboot?
<camdenb> I have a functional slackware install, as well as a 1gb utility partition that can be destroyed
<camdenb> in the past I have simply extracted the alternate install iso to the util part and used grub or lilo to specify the kernel and initrd from the install disk
<camdenb> then proceeded with net install. the 7.10 disk does not seem to support net install, however
<rothchild> camdenb you could use the feisty net install and then upgrade?
<DanaG> WTF? I still can't browse samba as guest.
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  ive had some issues with samba timing out instantly under gutsy sadly. :(
<Dr_willis> not sure what the deal is
<DanaG> Linux is server, XP is client.
<camdenb> hmm... that might work. I do like performing clean installs, have there been many problems with people upgrading?
<DanaG> Incorrect password or unknown username.
<DanaG> wtf>
<bazhang> camdenb: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<camdenb> bazhang: fascinating. this might be the ticket.
<camdenb> thank you.
<bazhang> camdenb: no problem!
<ReL1K> just installed xgl on my intel card, looks very beautiful
<ReL1K> compiz starts no problem now
<bazhang> yay!
<ReL1K> although my "extend" to other screen is now disabled. Hmmm...
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible and no network controller found in 'lspci'
<camdenb> ls
<camdenb> srry, wrong region
<ReL1K> dual heads working as clone, can't extend atm
<AnRkey> hi everyone
<bazhang> hi
<AnRkey> is gutsy supposed to work by now with a network install?
<bazhang> AnRkey: what's up?
<AnRkey> at work
<AnRkey>  :(
<AnRkey> working late for some presentation
<bazhang> boo!
<ReL1K> anyone using xgl with an intel card?
<AnRkey> yaha
<AnRkey> :D
<bazhang> yes
<AnRkey> Reaby, I am
<ReL1K> have you gotten dual heads working in expand?
<camdenb> later folks!
<bazhang> later!
<ssb> hi! I've installed 7.10 beta and have a feeling that everything is much slower than it should, especially  eog and ghoststcript.  The question is: Are beta packages compiled with debugging or something else that makes them run slowly... or should I just get a better box ?
<bazhang> ReL1K: I only have the one. sigh.
<ReL1K> hehe
<ReL1K> i got it working with xrandr
<bazhang> cool!
<dmulligan> Hi.  The LiveCDs crash on startup for me unless I select Graphics Safe Mode.  Both Feisty and Edgy have done that as well.  I think its my nvidia 7800GT card
<ReL1K> but installing xgl breaks xrandr
<blekos> hi, did anyone have problems with installing gimp
<blekos> ?
<ReL1K> and when using 2560 resolution on dual heads hoses compiz
<ReL1K> blekos read topic
<dmulligan> I have never installed ubuntu on this machine but now I would like to.
<blekos> hahaha
<blekos> sorryyyyyyyyyyyyy
<DanaG> How the heck do you make things guest-readable?
<DanaG> That's a major bug -- it doesn't work!
<ReL1K> fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<dmulligan> I am looking for help debugging the problem so that maybe the LiveCD can be fixed before release.
<bazhang> ReL1K: that should be the topic!
<bazhang> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmulligan> I am not looking for help installing the nvidia driver.  I am looking for help making the LiveCD boot
<dmulligan> In normal mode.
<ReL1K> and i would recommend not using binary drivers
<ReL1K> major security issues with them
<ReL1K> remote buffer overflows, full root compromise etc.
<DanaG> Oh, I finally got it.
<DanaG> Security=share
<DanaG> That's odd: Samsung ML-1210 on host shows up as HP Laserjet 4550 or something on guest.
<dmulligan> Am I in the wrong place for my questions/problem?  Is there a better channel?
<bazhang> Anyone having problems with javascript enabled and Wordpress autosave?
<dmulligan> Was it something I said?
<kRush> hey, I have some trouble booting in textmode at higher resolutions (vga=791,794,795 tested). I get no monitor output until gdm starts and when shutting down the screen is horribly distorted. anyone else seeing this, known bug?
<ReL1K> anyone got dual head working on intel gm965 + compiz?
<ReL1K> in xgl
<Reaby> DanaG, Dr_willis: yep, problem was with fstab and windows has to be rebooted "clearly" not from crash or volumes doesn't mount.
<DanaG> I still think it should mount RO, and give a message.
<DanaG> Not mounting at all is just impolite behavior.
<Reaby> true
<Reaby> or it could give more informative error message
<pl0pix> -t
<ReL1K> fuck xrandr doesn't support xgl :P
<savvas> mind ur language
<musikgoat> nice gimp is broken... should i just wait for a fix or fix it manually?
<erichj> xrandr is a dirty word now?
<savvas> the reason they don't ban people from these channels is that they at least have the common sense to either behave or censor themselves
<bazhang> musikgoat: fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<ReL1K> its IRC dude
<musikgoat> thanks bazhang
<ReL1K> hate to tell you
<savvas> !language | ReL1K
<ubotu> ReL1K: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ReL1K> swearing...gasp...and ... other things might happen here
<savvas> it's ubuntu, ReL1K, hate to tell you :)
<Pici> !coc | ReL1K
<ubotu> ReL1K: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ReL1K> are you 13?
<savvas> maybe
<savvas> how would you know?
<bazhang> musikgoat: no problem, thank ReL1K
<Pici> !guidelines | ReL1K
<ubotu> ReL1K: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> ReL1K: Please read those linsk ReL1K.
<ReL1K> ill just stop talking in here, didn't realize it was a family friendly IRC chat room here
<stdin> all *buntu* rooms are
<bazhang> yup
<erichj> ReL1K, i called someone a tart once and all heck broke loose.
<bazhang> well maybe except offtopic hehe
<erichj> that was a fun day
<savvas> lol, sorry for ranting man, but there are children < 13 that join these channels, you can't go spread english words of.. love :p
<ReL1K> not a big deal, forget its like that and spit it off without thinking
<savvas> try irssi and trigger.pl ;)
<ReL1K> np, ill refrain
<erichj> something is up with my ipod today. when i hit back to start a song over, the counter resets, but not the song
<mluser-work> Anyone else having problems with gimp gimp-python and gimp-print packages on upgrade?
<musikgoat> erichj: have you tried resettign it?
<erichj> musikgoat, twice
<musikgoat> mluser-work: yes
<musikgoat> mluser-work: (12:29:12 PM) bazhang: musikgoat: fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<mluser-work> musikgoat: yikes, perhaps I'll wait a while before forcing that
<musikgoat> ok
<musikgoat> where is the dir of c header files that match my running kernel?
<erichj> suse 10.3 GM looks pretty slick
<musikgoat> ok,  so is it just me, or is /usr/src/linux/  supposed to be symlinked to the latest kernel headers?
<Reaby> yep, as i know
<musikgoat> how do i fix a bad symlink, delete and recreate?
<Reaby> ye
<bazhang> anyone having trouble with javascript and autosave feature in wordpress?
<Reaby> bazhang: try /join #wordpress
<bazhang> Reaby: thanks!
<musikgoat> Reaby: question, i have linux-headers-2.6.22-12 and linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic,  any idea how to know which to link to?
<Reaby> link full source
<Reaby> nope
<Reaby> fast check on my own directory --> link headers
<musikgoat> which headers?
<Reaby> uname -r
<Reaby> running kernel
<musikgoat> kk, i'll go by that
<ReL1K> woo just released 12.5 megs in updates :P
<ReL1K> ok nautilis is broke now
<ReL1K> in apt
<ReL1K> urr dpkg
<ReL1K> erm still gimp, nevermind
<ReL1K> libgimp2.0
<tanajir> Hello, I just burned a copy of Ubuntu 7.10 Beta and Im checking it now.... I have an HP Pavilion with Nvidia GeForce Go 7400, is it easy to install its driver? or i might have some problems?
<TheRepacker> the only probs I've had have been the nvidia kind
<tanajir> TheRepacker: exactly, thats what i am afraid of
<stefgl> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<TheRepacker> make sure you don't install the 100.14.19 driver
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.4 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<savvas> are the eagle-usb drivers/modules added by default in gutsy?
<stefgl> tanajir: nvidia-glx-new should support that, so restricted manager is your friend
<TheRepacker> if you can install the 14.09 driver tou'll have no probs
<tanajir> alright sir
<TheRepacker> nvidia has said on thier support forum that there is a regressive bug in 14.11 and 14.19
<tanajir> okay i found it in the restriced manager, but it is not enabled... so i just enable it and everything will work on smoothly?
<stefgl> tanajir: after reboot
<TheRepacker> cause lock ups  with multi-core cpus and series 7 cards
<tanajir> okay thanks stefgl
<tanajir> I have a new question and I need your help guys
<bazhang> tanajir: what is it?
<tanajir> on my old laptop, I have both Win XP and Ubuntu 7.04 installed. I want to remove Ubuntu and keep XP for my brother.... how can I do that without removing XP from the PC (without formatting). thank you
<TheRepacker> tanajir, do you have a multi-core cpu?
<bazhang> remove ubuntu? heavens no!
<tanajir> TheRepacker: on the laptop im using right now yes
<tanajir> bazhang: my brother doesn't know how to use it :)
<stefgl> tanajir: Why are trying to do such bad things to your brother? be nice, and leave the ubuntu on the box :-)
<bazhang> tanajir: I was just joshing...
<bazhang> hahaha
<tanajir> stefgl:  :P
<n4nobit> anyone here get 7.10 running on a compaq presario?
<bazhang> yes.
<bazhang> which model?
<TheRepacker> then don't use glx-new, it will load 14.18 that has the freeze/lockup bug, I'm using 9643 nvidia-glx no probs
<tanajir> so any idea on how to remove ubuntu 7.04? and the boot thing so that it changes back to MS XP?
<n4nobit> I was having a helluva time getting it going last night -- fails right after gnome starts up
<Instabin|Work> Im using the nvidia-glx-new with no probs. on a dual-core with a geforce 6800gt
<stefgl> TheRepacker: you're sure that these funny *-go cards are supported by the 96* series driver ?
<arnath> where can i alter settings for compiz fusion?
<TheRepacker> the prob is with multi-core and 7 series, nvidia knows about it check out the nvidia suppoort forum
<Instabin|Work> tanajir: use a dos boot disk and type fdisk /mbr
<bazhang> arnath: compizconfig settings manager
<arnath> which is located where?
<tanajir> Instabin|Work:  thank you
<bazhang> you need to install it.
<arnath> o
<arnath> is there any chance of messing up the installation by doing it? ;)
<Crozar> guys networking doesnt seem to work it says The folder content could not be displayed " Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: user-xwtoonn1m0". "
<arnath> (i've been having massive trouble with my screens so far, so don't wanna mess up wot i have now)
<TheRepacker> 96**, no prob, after you load the glx-new you wont be able to get the glx back because of the mods to the kernel, I've just gone through 3 days of hell trying to restore just the driver, ended up with complete re-install
<bazhang> n4nobit: you still here?
<tanajir> nvidia drivers are the worst thing in Linux.. :(
<arnath> hmm, i've got an external usb drive mounted and im sharing it through samba, now if i try to run something from the usb drive from a windows computer, it goes really slow
<arnath> any reason for this?
<TheRepacker> try ati, you'll get back to lovin nvidia
<stefgl> tanajir: wait until you meet the current ATi-Drivers... hehe
<Crozar> when i host shared folders through ubuntu no body can access them it asks for user name and password by SMB whats that? i never said to the computer to make it secure and where is the security settings in Ubuntu 7.10?
<tanajir> stefgl: TheRepacker: lol
<Crozar> TheRepacker: i got ATI :(
<Crozar> TheRepacker: its X1600 256mb
<arnath> Crozar: you gotta add the user name to samba
<Crozar> arnath: how is thaT?
<Crozar> arnath: we're is samba settings
<bazhang> n4nobit: are you using it as a liveCd, or installed?
<arnath> sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username
<arnath> that in commandline
<stefgl> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<arnath> it will prompt for a password
<arnath> enter the same one you use for the linux account
<n4nobit> bazhang: install
<Crozar> arnath: :(* why command line i thought 7.10 had a deal that it be eye candy for the users
<arnath> possibly :D
<arnath> there might be a way to do it from gui, but i never tried
<arnath> i like commandline :|
<bazhang> n4nobit: have to chat here--I get a 505 error in pm;
<Crozar> arnath: ok tell this sudo smbpasswd -L -a Crozar  means what?
<tux_fl> gutsy dhcp assigsn 192.168..when my router is giving out 10.11....
<arnath> it adds the user to the samba file
<Crozar> arnath: it means when i go to my brothers computer its windows and i log in to ubuntu what should i type in user name and password
<TheRepacker> in the M$ world I loved ATI, would never use nvidia then I got this M2NVP-VM board with built in 6150, added a 7300 card now have 3 screens running, just like the starship Enterprise
<tanajir> can I have both windows Vista and Ubuntu 7.10 but with the Windows boot list?
<arnath> hmm well, i tend to use the same usernames/passwords across my systems :p
<n4nobit> bazhang: ok, that's weird I'm registered with the nickserv
<Crozar> i dont understand
<bazhang> n4nobit: how to do that?
<stefgl> oh great... firefox has still some issues in gutsy....
<stefgl> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Crozar> arnath: :( i just want to put a user name and password like forexample crozar 123 so then anybody want to access file to type that or how to actually disable this securiyt
<arnath> stefgl: what issues?
<arnath> crozar: you can disable it i believe by adding "guest = yes" or something in the smb.conf file :p
<arnath> but again, i do not know how to do it from gui
<n4nobit> bazhang: it's a very strange boot up error I've used the tribe5 version before on a 10 year old scsi machine and there were no problems. Incidentally mandriva 2008 works fine on the presario.
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<Crozar> :(
<musikgoat> Crozar: there is a gui conf editor
<Crozar> arnath: no settings in ubuntu 7.10 to do this
<bazhang> n4nobit: so this is IDE, then?
<arnath> Crozar: i simply don't know, i use commandline for it
<n4nobit> bazhang: I get an error about the reset switch being disabled and something else I don't recall. nothing else out of the ordinary. Yea, IDE.
<happytiger>  my friend has a laptop (hp pavillion) which need kernel params "noapic" and "nolapic" set at boot in order to work. But when I add the param to /boot/grub/menu.lst they disappear/gets overwritten everytime there is a new kernel update (which happens frequently since its gutsy on there...). How do I add these to lines so they wont get blown on upgrades???
<Crozar> whats the file location this beagle doesnt show exact locations of file and also deskbar , damn i wish i can tell them the missing most important parts of this things
<stefgl> firefox keeps crashing with my profile... i click a link in chatzilla .... bang!
<arnath> . /etc/samba/smb.conf i believe
<Crozar> arnath: it says sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username
<n4nobit> bazhang: I could scope out the dmesg and /var/log/messages the next time I try a boot. Why don't I do that and if I get the same error I'll come back?
<tanajir> stefgl: can i have both MS windows and Ubuntu but with the MS boot list?
<bazhang> n4nobit: not sure how to help, it worked fine (though slow) on my old laptop--I'm guessing the 5000 is the newest one with the altec-lansing speakers in front?
<Crozar> it means it says failed to modify password entery for user crozar arnath
<puma>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<puma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Crozar> arnath: thanks for the locations
<n4nobit> bazhang: this is a desktop sys with the pop out CD case/holder in front
<bazhang> n4nobit: you sound like you have this under control--just needs a bit of tweaking. Cheers!
<puma> what's wrong with gimp2.0?
<arnath> anyone know why my usb drive is incredibly slow? :|
<bazhang> puma: topic
<arnath> any known issues?
<puma>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<puma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n4nobit> ok, back to it...
<musikgoat> puma gimp is broken
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<puma> RC2->RC3?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@c-24-22-54-128.hsd1.or.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<musikgoat> puma: fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<puma> seems in gimps package conflicts each other
<puma> try it
<puma> can not over write /usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README
<musikgoat> sudo
<puma> surely sudone it.
<musikgoat> suprising.  i had no problems.  i did the dpkg command first
<musikgoat> then after that completed, ran the -f install
<happytiger> My gimp aint broken ... just did a dist-upgrade and then started gimp .. No problemos
<puma> my .deb is amd64
<happytiger> GIMP 2.4.0-rc3 runs fine
<mase> whats the compiz shortcut to rotate cube?
<puma> first apt-get install, comes with 2 README
<happytiger> Alt+left and right arrow
<puma> one README can not be overwrite
<mase> happytiger, doesnt work
<musikgoat> ctrl+alt+ left and right
<mase> doesnt work either
<happytiger> Yeah Ctrl+Alt true :-)
<puma> why one README can not be overwritten?
<bazhang> ctrl alt down
<happytiger> hold down Ctrl+Alt and then mouse then?
<mase> that used to work on beryl
<musikgoat> yes, as well
<mase> but not on compiz
<happytiger> Works fine here
<musikgoat> me too
<mase> ctrl+alt left and right works
<mase> but i want the cube
<happytiger> Did you enable the rote cbe pulgin in ccms ?
<amx109> i apt-get upgrade/dis-upgraded to gutsy from feisty - i cant get to gnome. apt wont finish the upgrade cos guidance-backend returns an error. is there a fix for this? a suggestion for a work around?
<mase> i checked it on desktop effects
<happytiger> Hmm lemme I just did it twice
<happytiger> Ctrl-Alt + left or right arrow
<Crozar> arnath: !!!! i did what you said now it says in windows you are not authorised to login
<osmosis> will I be able to upgrade to gutsy final easily when it comes out, from gutsy beta ?
<happytiger> Works fine just as in good old beryl
<mase> how do i get to ccms?
<musikgoat> osmosis: yes
<happytiger> osmosis:  ... Sure
<Crozar> i even cant see a log in network authoritincation before saying that eror lo
<osmosis> musikgoat: happytiger:  just apt-get update / upgrade ?
<puma> thks to musikgoat $...
<musikgoat> exactly
<happytiger> dist-upgrade
<musikgoat> puma: yw
<amx109> apt wont finish the install for guidance-backend - is there a workaround?
<osmosis> happytiger:  since im already on gutsy, why would I do a dist-upgrade ?
<puma> one more, why SCIM disappeared?
<musikgoat> osmosis: you will get update popups, and it will recommend dist-upgrades
<happytiger> Sorry me be sleppy
<happytiger> :-)
<musikgoat> when the next major update comes along
<happytiger> time to reboot
<puma> hello, each time boot I need alt+f2 SCIM -d?
<puma> why?
<Crozar> guys please somebody tell me how to remove Authentication for my Samba Network because my brother is trying to enter my shared folder that i made.
<puma> when SCIM reappears, the net-manager icon hidden away
<siriusnova> o my
<musikgoat> Crozar: find in /etc/samba/smb.conf    guest and set it to YES
<Crozar> it says guest = nobody
<rulus> Hi, can anyone tell me what's the difference between in effect between System > Preference > Screen resolution and System > Administration > Screens & Graphics, and why we still need the first one? Setting up your screen resolution in two places seems very confusing to me..
<blekos> has anybody managed to use mic with kopete?
<Crozar> musikgoat: it says ;     guest = nobody so now it will be guest = yes ? and i must remove this right ;
<musikgoat> let me check my config
<Crozar> blekos: the cam doesnt work with kopete i think its a strange bug which gives no screen , but my cam works on Camorama
<blekos> not cam, mic (microphone)
<jMerliNz> HALP ME!
<Crozar> blekos: no but is theyr an option?
<blekos> dont know
<Crozar> jMerliNz: what sort of help you want?
<jMerliNz> lol well 7.10 is completely screwed up on my system
<jMerliNz> too buggy, nothing is working right
<jMerliNz> so i'm trying to burn 7.04 to a CD so i can install it
<tretle> is the places menu still broken in ubuntu64bit or is it just me?
<jMerliNz> and well..
<jMerliNz> gutsy isn't playing nice with my dvd/cd-rw
<Crozar> jMerliNz: have you updated everything? are you ne wto ubuntu? and what was the situation ? a full fresh install or was it an update from 7.04 to 7.10?
<jMerliNz> won't show that it can write/burn
<jMerliNz> Crozar: all is updated, i'm not new to ubuntu, it was a fresh OEM install because the normal install gave me an error when trying to start the OS
<Crozar> fresh 7.10 install?
<jMerliNz> yes.
<musikgoat> Crozar: in my smb.conf   under the [share folder]  I have a line:  guest ok = Yes
<Crozar> jMerliNz: my knowledge is poor with linux i can say its Hardware problem lo
<jMerliNz> that's why it is less than 6 months old and has been used just recently to burn several gigabytes of data onto dvds?
<jMerliNz> the windows i uninstalled to install 7.10 had it running perfectly
<jMerliNz> how do you think i burned the CD? :)
<Crozar> musikgoat: theyr is no share folder where guest is
<musikgoat> add that to whatever share folder you want to have public access to
<Crozar> musikgoat: i see it :))) its way down
<Crozar> musikgoat: now by just making that yes means??? no more authentications?
<musikgoat> for that particular folder, yes
<Crozar> browseable it says under guest ok
<Crozar> musikgoat: must i make broswable yes?
<musikgoat> yes
<Crozar> browseable
<gnomefreak> rulus: the system>admin>screens and grphics is more to set up video card dual screens ect... screen res is only that you screen res
<jMerliNz> it's a k3b problem
<jMerliNz> kinfo shows that it can burn cd and dvd
<jMerliNz> but k3b doesn't recognize that
<jMerliNz> and k3b doesn't recognize the blank media
<musikgoat> Crozar: don't forget to restart samba afterwards
<Crozar> how?
<Crozar> musikgoat: control alt backspace?
<musikgoat> no
<jMerliNz> that's X
<Crozar> musikgoat: now iwth guest = yes what will windows tell me when i try login in to ubuntu ? a user name and password wat must i type in?
<musikgoat>  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<musikgoat> if windows is setup properly, it should try to connect with guest anyways
<musikgoat> guest doesn't have any creds afaik
<chrisbudden14> is anyone have a problem with the Expo plugin in gutsy, by way of it not working ?
<winbond> i need a utility which can show cd/dvd info ....aka manufacturer etc
<jussi01> Hmmm, anyone seen these errors before ? is it serious?
<jussi01> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jussi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jussi01> Error: "/tmp/kde-jussi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jussi01> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jussi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Crozar> thanks il try now
<Crozar> thanks for helping musikgoat
<musikgoat> k, gl, i'm out
<winbond> is there a utility like that?
<Pusur> If I install every update, then I will have a complete Gutsy system at the 18., right?
<jMerliNz> now seriously, i need to burn this CD asap
<rulus> Pusur: right
<bazhang> this is so exciting
<Pusur> Thanks, rulus
<Dunas> Does anyone know if 7.10's current beta plays better with RTL8185 chipsets? Every other distro- including previous Ubuntu distros- seems to hate that chipset.
<bazhang> Dunas: I believe that's an issue with the kernel, and not specifically Ubuntu;
<Dunas> It seemed to be, although Ubuntu specifically gave me a harder time than MEPIS or PCLOS when trying to fix it.
<winbond> Dunas, why dont u try pclinuxos
<winbond> Dunas, i guess you tried it already
<Dunas> I have PClinuxOS running right now, but to be honest I preferred Ubuntu's setup. And sadly, PCLOS doesn't seem to hold onto the wireless settings when I reboot.
<winbond> Dunas, maybe try the new MS-Suse??
<bazhang> winbond: hahaha MS-Suse. Good one.
<Dunas> Uh... o-o
<Dunas> Well, I'm still a relative newbie to Linux, so I'd rather stick to Ubuntu right now, as I'm most familiar with it.
<mase> why the hell does 7.10 still use an old kernel?
<winbond> old?
<winbond> 2.6.22-12 is old?
<CarlFK> where is the supported sound hardware list?  I have this on the MB:  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<CarlFK> I haven't tried it yet.  but the box is open and I'll be installing gutsy when it is released
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, is there anybody who has synaptics touchpad?
<MetaMorfoziS> It has a bug in gutsy.
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i report bugs?
<MetaMorfoziS> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MetaMorfoziS> ah
<osmosis> where can I download  gutsy beta server amd64
<bazhang> osmosis: dvd or cd?
<osmosis> bazhang: cd
<bazhang> osmosis: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<osmosis> bazhang: thanks...didnt see it in the gutsy dir.
<winbond> bazhang, i think im gonna change my nick to MS-Suse , it just sounds so good
<bazhang> osmosis: no problem...
<bazhang> winbond: hahahaha
<rulus> the link is to the desktop cd, you need the server
<rulus> osmosis: ^
<Froek> can anyone tell me why i'd get my main screen working but the second screen showing just the standard X?
<Froek> single vs dual head for xorg..
<Froek> i can't drag windows over there
<Froek> just the mouse
<Froek> and my screen resolution only shows 1680x1050
* Froek is using ATI drivers
<wladston> guys, I've installed gusty, and then after trying to enable a second monitor, the system doesn't start anymore
<Froek> wladston, i'm having a similar issue
<Froek> what chipset you have
<wladston> intel 945gm
<Froek> hmm
<wladston> you ?
<Froek> ati m300
<Froek> i can get second monitor showing up on login
<Froek> but it wont login
<Froek> but then i screw with xorg.conf, and i can login, but the right monitor only shows an X
<wladston> look a detailed description of my case here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/149030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149030 in ubuntu "System Broke after trying dual monitors on intel card" [Undecided,New] 
<decay> how can i add a directory that contains spaces to $PATH?
<Froek> wladston, that screen selection is the "Screens and Graphics" app right/
<wladston> yeah
<Froek> yeah, i had that exact problem
<wladston> a little bit different
<wladston> but almost the same thing
<Froek> yeah, i think it's the same thing I saw
<wladston> I tried almost all the possible combinations
<wladston> it will never get out of that screen
<Froek> basically I started messing around with xorg.conf directly. that app didnt do a thing for me
<Froek> i dont have dual head, but at least i can login now
<wladston> I think this is a critical one ... lots of lappies got intel based cards ... it has to be fixed before it's out ... imagine ... after trying to setup a second monitor, the system won't turn on anymore ...
<Froek> wladston, oh yeah.. i'm considering overwriting gutsy and going back to feisty
<wladston> Froek: you upgraded on your "production" machine ?
<Froek> :)
<Froek> yes
<wladston> :) I almost did that too :)
<Froek> i'm starting to regret it!
<Froek> i just want my freeking dual head, i dont care about the GL effects
<wladston> but since I'm not using the lappie actively ... It's not quite the "production" machine, I can mess arround with it
<wladston> :)
<Froek> yeah, i use it for work
<wladston> yeah, dual+linux is a dream
<wladston> I'm so exided about getting it!!
<Froek> i used to have it in feisty :s
<wladston> I have to boot to windows when I want to use the other screen
<wladston> well, there is no easy to use tool to get it done on feisty :)
<Matir> xrandr :)
<mluser> It appears that in addition to the gimp packages earlier, I'm now having problems with the cups upgrades.. anyon else?
<TheRepacker> I have 3 screens running on 2 video card
<wladston> TheRepacker: wow!!
<TheRepacker> My computer space looks like the bridge of the Starship Enterprise
<wladston> TheRepacker: and I only wanted two!!
<wladston> :D
<TheRepacker> I had to do a lot of editing to xorg
<wladston> maybe once that USB monitors come out, I'll have 3 screens :)
<frostburn> is there a bug where one logs out of a session then not be able to log back in (even with default settings) until a reboot?
<pwuertz> hi, could someone please have a look at this bug please?
<pwuertz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bonobo-activation/+bug/49594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<pwuertz> nobody seems to care about that
<Crozar> ok this made me :@
<bazhang> what?
<wladston> what ?
<Crozar> i went through my samba folder smb.conf
<Crozar> i want to make my network shared files to be viewed by anybody
<Crozar> it looks like i have dmged the settings from its default , and now when im on my brothers Windows computer and try to connect i get this Error sound BoiNG you dont have authentication
<wladston> Crozar: smb.conf file can be tricky to setup, even if you use te swat web tool
<wladston> I took ages to get my shares here working
<Crozar> wladston: i typed sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<wladston> and they still don't work the way I want!
<Crozar> i just want to make the people in windows to take my files thats it
<Crozar> or i want to connect to them but i cant :(
<Crozar> wladston: help :(
<wladston> the lack of an easy tool to configure samba is frustrating ....
<wladston> Crozar: I won't be of too much help ... I got mine working by reading tons of guides on the internet and trying out
<Crozar> send me your smb.conf
<wladston> but since you want to make some simple stuff, I think it's pretty straightfoward .. have you searched the internet for a guide on how to configure the smb.conf ?
<Crozar> i thought UbuntU 7.10 will have a utility for these kind of conf commands  so it makes the people who convert from other Operating Systems Happy N Comfort but not Stress and Hoplessness
<wladston> my smb.conf involves authentication - and it was written by swat - so it's not really friendly to read
<wladston> Crozar: yeah, that's what they're trying to do
<wladston> I think they should have a tool to configure samba, too ... you could suggest that on launchpad, if it's not already suggested
<Crozar> wladston i want an option just to ENABLE share = stripped off share no password needed no authentications  , and DISABLE BUTTON ( this port is closed i am STEALTH )
<wladston> Crozar: please, also note that I'm a mere mortal just like you, I'm no wizard developer :)
<yaser> Hi, y Matlab installs correctly but when i try to start it up, it displays de splash screen and then crashes with this message: MATLAB: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<yaser> Cancelado (core dumped)
<yaser> what shoueld i do
<wladston> I'm here trying to get one of then pay attention to the bug I'm having
<Crozar> wladston:  its ok =) i help others aswell sometimes
<wladston> :)
<Crozar> so ? you want to see my smb.conf file?
<wladston> yeah, paste it somewhere (not here ;)
<yaser> any one has heard of something like this?
<wladston> yaser: nope :(
<wladston> never used matlab
<leh> hi
<wladston> I didn't know it was available on ubuntu :)
<bazhang> leh: hi
<bazhang> haha
<yaser> wladston, but xcb_xlib_unlock, i saw something similar with other programs but
<yaser> wladston, i couldnt find a work around
<leh> has anybody of you recently experience problems with ff on gutsy? i can't do "submits" anymore which is really strange :-)
<Crozar> wladston: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39575/report/
<wladston> yaser: have you instaled Koctave ?
<leh> i'd love to report this bug, but can't login to launchpad *g*
<yaser> wladston, Octave yes, but it is very far from Matlab capabilities
<wladston> Crozar:    security = user
<yaser> how do i report this Gutsy bug?, i could run the program without problems in Festy
<wladston> change that line to security = share
<Crozar> wladston: which line
<wladston> and it should work
<termitor> hello, some splashy users here?
<wladston> yaser : where and how did you get matlab ? is there a deb package or something ?
<Crozar> ok
<Crozar> wladston: thats it?
<Crozar> wladston: no other things?
<wladston> I guess yes
<Crozar> and what about guest ?
<yaser> wladston, o got it by torrent, install is very straigttforward
<Crozar> ;   guest account = nobody ???
<Crozar> remove this ;
<Crozar> and change nobody to somebody or lol =p
<wladston> no, I think you can leave as is
<yaser> wladston, there is no deb but if you follow the instructions it is very easy
<wladston> humm
<yaser> Crozar, did you try "smbpasswd -a username" ?
<wladston> well, maybe you should ask help from the guy who packaged the torrent
<yaser> Crozar, and leave the pass in blank
<yaser> Crozar, ???
<Crozar> il try
<termitor> nobody use splashy ? :(
<Crozar> doesnt work whats -a lo
<Crozar> yaser: ur just sayign this or what :P
<Crozar> maybe you meant smbpasswd -L -a
<yaser> Crozar, i think thats what you should do
<yaser> Crozar, i didnt use -L
<Crozar> i tried the L i get something smb_panic
<Crozar> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39578/report/
<termitor> try to use system-config-samba port of fedora
<Apex> Anyone know how to keep nvidia-settings from resetting upon returning from sleep and screensaver in Gutsy while using Compiz-Fusion?
<Crozar> i just want to enable file shareing
<yaser> Crozar, look what i did
<yaser> Crozar, 1-install Open-ssh server
<Crozar> whats that?
<termitor> Crozar: use system-config-samba , share be folder (not users)
<yaser> Crozar, 2-    smbpasswd -a username
<yaser> Crozar,  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Crozar> thanks yaser
<yaser> Crozar, when you finish steps 1 and 2, then you right click on the folder you want to share and thats all
<Crozar> Jazak Allah khair
* Crozar gone s7oor
<nekostar> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<nekostar> anyone else having that error?
<petej> Me
<onechard> yep
<nekostar> ok then its broke :>
* nekostar unclicks cupsys
<nekostar> yeah the rest go no problem i see..
<nekostar> i gotta say tho
<nekostar> this beta for me has been ROCK solid
<bazhang> that's for sure.
<nekostar>  13:13:37 up 7 days,  9:30,  1 user,  load average: 1.51, 0.89, 0.58
<petej> No problems here
<nekostar> last reboot was kernel update
<bazhang> whoa...
<nekostar> shoot last couple even
<bazhang> ahahha
<pwnguin> thats a hell of a load average
<cyclonut> thinking of doing the dist-upgrade today
<cyclonut> any serious flaws I should be aware of?
<bazhang> what video card?
<pwnguin> cupsys is broken
<cyclonut> i945gm
<pwnguin> thats a pretty serious barrier to upgrading
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.22-12-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[7 days, 9 hours, 32 minutes]  | cpu[Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz SMP (2 processors), 1800.000 MHz (7196.1 bogomips)]  | chipset[Intel Corporation 82946GZ/PL/GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)]  | video[Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) at 1600x1200 (32 bits)]  | opengl[Mesa DRI Intel(R) 946GZ
<nekostar> 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2 powered by Tungsten Graphics, Inc with driver 1.4 Mesa 7.0.1]  | xchat[Version: 2.8.4]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<IdleOne>  16:15:45 up 8 days, 22:14,  2 users,  load average: 1.10, 1.54, 1.63
<bazhang> do it.
<nekostar> crap hardware
<bazhang> intel cards are the best bet
<cyclonut> cool
<nekostar> and that load is misleading as its downstepped to 1.2GHz
<cyclonut> I dont print, so I think I'll be okay w/out cupsys
<cyclonut> (if thats what I think it is)
<onechard> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb     fixed the cups prob for me
<pwnguin> cyclonut: just be prepared to break things and fix them
<nekostar> tho it seems taht Xorg has some major mem leaks..
<cyclonut> pwnguin: Aye, I started on feisty ~3 weeks before launch last time, so I figured Im about in line for this upgrde
<nekostar> onechard i'd rather wait till they change the credits
<cyclonut> aight, back in a bit
<onechard> that works too :-)
<Pusur> My friend just installed some new updates, and the x server just crashed completely. He gets "no screen found", and "screen found, but wrong configuration". What can he do to fix this?
<nekostar> Pusur start by going to vesa driver
<Pusur> mrbjoern: vesa driver?
<TheRepacker> oh! oh! 124 updates!
<bazhang> woot!
<petej> Any one here unfortunate enough to have a lexmark z600?
<Pusur> nekostar, he wonders what vesa driver si =P
<bazhang> lexmark, ugh!
<petej> No luck with lexmark on gutsy :(
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> Pusur
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pusur> He says thanks =)
<nekostar> Pusur np
<nekostar> thats just a first step Pusur from there you look at logs and see why it failed
<nekostar> but gets u in a comphy gui
<panosru> why amarok is sooooooooooooooo sloooooooow ???
<panosru> (ubuntu 64bit gutsy)
<ReL1K> the latest cupd package is broke
<yaser> why cant i run FIFA, where is the start menu
<ReL1K> in update
<ReL1K> gotta force install
<ReL1K> cups even
<ReL1K> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken Pipe)
<ReL1K> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ReL1K> same things basically happening: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt'
<petej> Several people have reported this
<ReL1K> they've reported gimp being broke
<panosru> no one knows anything about amarok i suppose right?
<petej>  try udo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<ReL1K> and reading scroll, didn't see onechard's
<cyclonut> quick question before I go through w/ upgrade
<cyclonut> what is the command to dist-downgrade?
<panosru> cyclonut i thing you can not downgrade
<ReL1K> thanks petej
<panosru> think*
<cyclonut> humm
<vonHalenbach> did the installation of gutsy beta asked you for a missing package "dictionaries-common" ?
<pwnguin> downgrading is not done in apt
<vonHalenbach> it seems to be missed on the cd.
<cyclonut> guess I'll have my install cd ready
<knix> You cannot downgrade.
<knix> It is unsupported
<knix> a huge pita, and probably won't work
<knix> reinstall or bust :P
<petej> just backup your home directory (including hidden), that way if you reinstall fiesty you can restore quickly
<nanonyme> cyclonut, why would you want to downgrade anyway?
<knix> Well, even then you may have configuration files in /home that don't work in previous versions
<cyclonut> nanonyme: was thinking emergency situation
<nanonyme> heh
<cyclonut> nanonyme: my computer is work-centric
<knix> cyclonut: You don't run gutsy on a critical system.
<nanonyme> ah
<cyclonut> which means I shouldnt be upgrading in the first place
<nanonyme> cyclonut, don't use beta then
<knix> yea.
<knix> Don't use gutsy.
<cyclonut> I feel like walking the line
<cyclonut> :-P
<petej> yes but if you backed up /home in fiesty then you should be able to use it to restore fiesty
<nanonyme> might wait for hardy if it's a critical system
<Lilacor> my system is trying to install gimp... but I keep on getting this odd message ... gimp-python: Depends: gimp (= 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5) but 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Lilacor> how do I resolve this conflict?
<cyclonut> I've got plenty of time to mull it over anyhow
<cyclonut> download is going sloooow
<nanonyme> it is? :o
<petej> ive been getting excelent speed from gusty repos, thank you whoever is responsible!
<cyclonut> downloading @ a measely 90kb.s
<ylle> for graphical editing with root privileges I write what?
<cyclonut> editing what?
<gnomefreak> ylle: like editing files or what?
<ylle> fstab
<cyclonut> sudo nano
<gnomefreak> ylle: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<BreezeWave> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cyclonut> or gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> cyclonut: you missed the graphical part
<ylle> gksudo was in feisty...
<gnomefreak> hes on kubuntu guys
<cyclonut> forgot that one, nano is an impulse ;)
<gnomefreak> ylle: use either
<gnomefreak> ylle: they are all the same
<ylle> isn't it gnomesudo now?
<gnomefreak> gksudo == gksu
<gnomefreak> those are gtk
<gnomefreak> or qt it would be kdesu kate or kdesu kedit
<gnomefreak> or whatever editor you choose
<MTecknology> when I use Ctrl+Alt+Enter from within Gnome-RDP, it acts like it's going out of full screen, but it stays in my view so I can't work on anything else. If I don't have compiz enabled, it works like it's supposed to
<gnomefreak> if nano vim emacs or such use sudo
<salty-horse> is it possible that my "preffered applications" setting of the terminal was lost on upgrade to gutsy? can anyone else confirm this?
<ylle> gnomefreak: in kde it is now kdesudo not kdesu
<gnomefreak> ylle: either
<ylle> so I was thinking if gnome also changed
<gnomefreak> ylle: they should be symlinked as always
<gnomefreak> ylle: kdesu works fine
<ylle> I got this old hardrive written in fstab /media/hdb1 - it should use ntfs and I would like to recover my files from there, however /media/hdb1 is empty
<ylle> do I need to install something to get the ntfs partition visible?
<riotkittie> ylle: try sdb1
<ylle> riotkittie: why? and how
<stefg> ylle: if you just want to read it should be visible. see 'sudo fdisk -l' to get your device names
<stefg> !uuid | ylle
<ubotu> ylle: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ylle> stefg: no, installation created the entry in fstab for that old harddrive with ntfs partition - what I would like to know is if that's normal that despite fstab enty I can't see anything in /media/hdb1
<riotkittie> ylle: i'm not positive on this, but something about libata[?]  causing all drives to be seen as sata. but again, i am not positive
<riotkittie> and it could very well be the fumes from my canned air going to my head
<ylle> sudo umount /media/hdb1/ gives: 'umount: /media/hdb1/: not mounted'
<ylle> is it ok if now edit the fstab according to wiki if mount says the thing isn't really mounted?
<ylle> *if I now
<stefg> ylle: you might need a 'sudo modprobe piix' to load the pata module, if the kernel decided that it won't use libata for that drive
<ylle> stefg: are you sure that libata has to be used for old 20GB IDE harddrive?
<stefg> ylle: that only depends on the controller, not on the drive. read the factoid
<ylle> sudo fdisk -l
<ylle> oops
<ylle> http://hashbin.com/10123.html
<pwnguin> dear lord
<pwnguin> never again shall i report obvious bugs
<nosrednaekim> what?
<panosru> does anyone knows how to use widgets on ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> widgets?
<panosru> yes
<pwnguin> 11 threads and 25 emails on a broken cupsys package
<panosru> or gadgets like Vista
<stefg> ylle: so the kernel sees that drive... so sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt and look what's in /mnt then
<cyclonut> panosru: look for screenlets
<panosru> cyclonut, thanks will check it
<ylle> stefg: why do you think it didn't mount according to what is written in fstab '/media/hdb1/'
<nosrednaekim> panosru: in linux widget means a totally different thing ;)
<panosru> nosrednaekim, oh ok i didn't knew it :D i just wan't these little visual apps on desktop :D whatever linux world call them :P
<riotkittie> desklets?
<stefg> ylle: i haven't seen your fstab, so i don't think anything, i just try to find out if there's anything on that drive
<riotkittie> there's adesklets and gdesklets
<ylle> stefg: http://hashbin.com/10124.html
<DigitalNinja> I just did an update on my gutsy box
<nosrednaekim> panosru: gadgets, screenlets, plasmoids, lol... its ok ;)
<DigitalNinja> something went wrong with gimp
<DigitalNinja> It won't install
<DigitalNinja> Now I'm stuck in this loop
<panosru> :P
<DigitalNinja> I can't get rid of gimp because other packages need it or parts of it or something like that
<ylle> my fstab: http://hashbin.com/10125.html
<stefg> ylle: that drive needs an chkdsk from windows
<DigitalNinja> I was fine for weeks and now I run into a problem
<DigitalNinja> I hope I don't have to reinstall
<ylle> stefg: this is an harddrive from very old pc, that broke then motherboard died
<stefg> ylle: or try a readonly mount: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<ylle> stefg: same error http://hashbin.com/10128.html
<ylle> stefg: I guess I have to boot into winxp then? (will it work inside the new pc?)
<ylle> stefg: I'm only interested in accessing my files (copying them over)
<riotkittie> if its a functional install, you should have no issues. it might nag you to activate but other than that, you should be ok
<ylle> I guess it's worth trying
<stefg> ylle: the filesystem needs to be checked, thre is no tool for that in linux , because ntfs is proprietary. after you ran chkdsk in windos you can mount in linux
<riotkittie> alternately, do you have an xp disc? try running chkdsk from that
<riotkittie> i think its part of the recovery console
<ylle> riotkittie: not at the moment
<riotkittie> doh.
<AboSamoor> i'm using gusty-beta i got this error message when i tried to launch services-admin "The configuration could not be loaded" + "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<ylle> riotkittie: but ubuntu install created boot option for winxp
<riotkittie> ylle: ok try booting into it and see how it goes
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: bring a terminal and type in "groups"
<Almindor> hmm, is it normal to have "free space" 5 GB more than "accessible space" on a partition?
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , yes i did :)
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: which groups are you in?
<nosrednaekim> Almindor: where are you seeing this?
<m1ke> does ffmpeg has a gui frontend?
<pwnguin> m1ke: mencoder...
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , how i can know ? i got this output ramy@ramy-desktop:~$ groups
<AboSamoor> ramy adm dialout fax cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin fuse
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, gnome-system-monitor
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, well.. only about 4gb, but it's still too much for a 56gb partition IMHO
<pwnguin> maybe mencoder's cli though =/
<nosrednaekim> Almindor: is it a 60 gig disc?
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, 80, 20 is windblows partition
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: that seems right
<nosrednaekim> oh.. hmm well I don't use gnome..so I can't check for you.
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: try running "gksudo services-admin"
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, 31.5 "free" but 27.7 "accessible"
<nosrednaekim> Almindor: maybe it doesn't count stuff in trash?
<bazhang> cheers! see you later!
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, I don't use trash :)
<nosrednaekim> oh ;)
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , nothing changed :(
<Almindor> nosrednaekim, "df" seems to agree too (have to calculate it tho)
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: what about "sudo ls"?
<m1ke> pwnguin, mencoder when give me an error "Exiting... (error parsing command line)"
<pwnguin> m1ke: i've never used mencoder, but everyone who encodes video swears by it =/
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , what do u mean ? i can run that command easily
<savvas> what are you trying to do with mencoder?
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: it works then? try "sudo services-admin"
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , nothing changed :(
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: have you personalized PAM?
<AboSamoor> in fact i don't know :(, but i think i read some messages about that in upgrading process from feisty to gusty
<AboSamoor> pwnguin in fact i don't know :(, but i think i read some messages about that in upgrading process from feisty to gusty
<pwnguin> AboSamoor: well, look at /etc/pam.d/common-auth. is there anything besides a rule for pam_unix?
<ylle> any of the xp safe modes didn't solve the problem, however I hdb1 is mounted now that I changed the fstab enty:
<ylle> UUID=D2C4B8B1C4B89965 /media/hdb1     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       1
<AboSamoor> pwnguin , there is only one line not commented  auth    required        pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<ylle> btw, can ubuntu boot if remove that harddrive later?
<ylle> (or do I have to also remove fstab entry?)
<vixyfox> Hey everyone. I was trying to install 7.10 on my system, but when I put in the disk and it started, the disk showed loading, then when it went to load the desktop the screen went all black. Now it's black and the powerlight on my monitor is flashing. How do I get to see the install disk desktop?
<pwnguin> ubuntu should still be able to boot if you remove non-essential drives
<pwnguin> it'll complain about fstab having broken entries
<Tatster> hi all.  I'm trying to get a new Ipod Nano working with Ubuntu (Feisty).  I have found a site http://thefunkcorner.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-ipod-nano.html that has some deb packaged files, but they are for Gutsy.  Should they still work OK?
<martin_> hello everyone, what is the purpose of ubuntu+1 over normal ubuntu channel?
<panosru> does anyone here knows how to make kopete to send custom emoticons to msn client?
<riotkittie> because the normal ubuntu channel is for support of final versions
<hetauma> cupsys is broken too ?
<DShepherd> martin_, in here we talk about the 'not-yet' the 'soon-to-be', the 'lastest greatest' :-)
<hetauma> martin_, +1 is for 7.10 wich is still beta
<martin_> ahh, thanks
<DShepherd> martin_, or what hetauma said :-)
<riotkittie> vixyfox: boot with the nosplash option, and see where the kernel panics so we have something to go on.  alternately, use the alternate install CD
<hetauma> btw when is there gonna be next LTS release?
<ylle> and remove 'quiet'
<vixyfox> Actually.... I hit F6 (Found on Forums) And it now displays.... why would that do that?
<gnomefreak> hetauma: 8.04
<hetauma> so it's the next release :D
<gnomefreak> hetauma: next release == 7.10
<riotkittie> forums ftw. i have no idea.
<vixyfox> LOL Alright, just wondering
<hetauma> gnomefreak, 14 days doesn't count as next :p
<gnomefreak> hetauma: it does since its not released yet
<hetauma> 7.10 is here is now is preset :D
<savvas> don't get too excited :P
* riotkittie does cartwheels. 7.10 wheeee
<gnomefreak> hetauma: we have been known to postpone releases before
<savvas> I hate to remind you what happened friday the 13th on feisty beta :)
<stefg> gutsy still is a building site with a lot of basic functions not working properly yet
<riotkittie> friday the thirteenth. hmm. i dont want to know, but i bet i'm glad i missed it
<hetauma> didn't know that :(
<vixyfox> How big does a root partition need to be?
<savvas> riotkittie: bad non-bootable kernel image :P
<riotkittie> vixyfox: are you creating a seperate partition for /home ?
<savvas> that's why this time I have two kernel images, just to be sure
<riotkittie> savvas: oh yes, i heard about that. <giggles>
<vonHalenbach> vixyfox: depends. I have xubuntu on a 2 gig disk.
<hetauma> btw any ideas on what is the ratio between 7.* users and 6.06 users? I mean do people stick to LTS ?
<stefg> vixyfox: suggested scheme: 64 MB /boot, 5 -10 GB / (root) , swap (ram x 1,5) , rest /home or whatever you need room for
<vixyfox> riotkittie: Well I'm not sure. I went into manual, because i already had 7.04 installed, and I wanted to overwrite it. I currently have the following setup. HDA1 = Windows XP HDA2 = 7.04 ubuntu HDA5 = swap
<savvas> stefg: if you're referring to openoffice and the rest, they're release candidates, they'll be fixed soon enough
<riotkittie> i have 6.06 on my laptop, and on this box as well.
<savvas> why should boot be on its own partition?
<savvas> more stable?
<stefg> savvas: i refer to firefox crashing, framebuffers not working, CD-Drives causing the boot to hang and general slowness
<riotkittie> i leave boot on root. woot.
<riotkittie> vixyfox: i'd say no more less than 5gb but it depends on how much space you have
<riotkittie> errr no less.
* riotkittie drinks more coffee. quickly. :| 
<panosru> Hi i try to update here and i get the error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<savvas> stefg: ah ok, don't know that much :) mine's a breeze, just as it was before
<savvas> panosru: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<hetauma> savvas, apart from that "wrokaround" cupsys will be fixed soon I guess right ?
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible and no network controller found in 'lspci' any idea?
<panosru> thanks savvas
<hetauma> or libcupsus2
<martin_> anyone know if LEAP for wireless networking will be introduced in gutsy for sure?
<savvas> panosru: you might get similar errors, use the same method
<panosru> savvas ok ;)
<bstock> anyone else notice a cups update problem with today's updates
<nekostar> bstock yeah known bug - filed ^^
<nekostar> you can force it but you might get errors later
<bstock> if i just wait it'll be fixed right
<bstock> just wait to update for a few days
<nekostar> if you unclick just cupsys then the rest update just fine
<bstock> yeah that's what i did
<bstock> alright thx, just wanted to make sure it wasn't me
<nekostar> np
<wabiD> are there any talks of giver being added to ubuntu at some point
<Matir> giver?
<wabiD> http://idea.opensuse.org/content/ideas/easy-file-sharing
<wabiD> its standard in opensuse now
<savvas> wabiD: if you can find an rpm of it, you can use alien
<wabiD> its useless unless everyone has it though
<kyja> cups update failed to install
<Matir> i wonder what the security implications are of giver... i assume it asks the recipient if they want to receive
<wabiD> did you watch the video
<wabiD> a message in the system tray pops up
<Some_Person> When does Gutsy come out, and what are the differences between the beta and the final?
<wabiD> you can send tomboy notes too
<bstock> kyja: known issue, just un-check cupsys from the update and the rest will install
<kyja> yups
<wabiD> giver is just like the xo thinger in the 100dollar laotop
<kyja> k wondered if I was the only one
<bstock> Some_Person: see http://www.ubuntu.com for gutsy release date
<MrKeuner> hi, I cannot update cupsys since it tries to write on /usr/share/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt which is also in libcupsys2. What can I do? should I do --force?
<wabiD> except the 100$ laptop lets you have a mesh network for wireless
<bstock> heh nope, just jumped in to ask the same thing about 20 min ago ;)
<Some_Person> And the differences?
<bstock> man, someone should address the cupsys issue in the title
<wabiD> heres openSUSE 10.3 http://news.opensuse.org/?p=341
<wabiD> its got pictures of giver
<MS-Suse> if i specify a burning speed in growisofs is it going to overwrite the burners default burning speed for a given media? 4x instead of 2x
<savvas> MrKeuner: uncheck it and check the rest in update-manager
<savvas> MrKeuner: you could do --force-overwrite if you want to
<MrKeuner> savvas: You say wait for next cupsys package release?
<savvas> it's just a credits file after all
<wabiD> kiwi looks awesome too
<MrKeuner> savvas: I did not want to do that since may be it wants to write other things too but just reporting the first one?
<savvas> MrKeuner: neah, if you do sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/... it will be fine
<MrKeuner> savvas: ok thank you
<wabiD> that would be cool to have a tool that lets me graphically and easily create a ubuntu distro, and let me burn it for friends
<savvas> wabiD: like livecd-rootfs ? :p
<wabiD> sure
<wabiD> how customizable does it get
<savvas> no idea
<wabiD> can i tell it what i want panels to look like, desktop backgrounds, drivers etc
<savvas> I think... you have to do that on your own pc
<savvas> you could just give them vixta from www.vixta.org :P
<darkzero> hey folks
<d4rkmonkey> hi darkzero
<darkzero> how the progress going along with gutsy so far?
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero good, almost released?
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>good to hear and I hope they fix the dup desktop and documents folders on the place menu, plus add a download folder in the place menu
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero well, I just deleted the dupe desktop folder, and I never had dupe documents folders, and you can always add your own download folder in the place menu.
<savvas> all the dark fellas
<savvas> :)
<d4rkmonkey> savvas racist.
<savvas> we have a number and an animal, we miss out a human :P
<EvilDennisR> So I just upgraded from 7.4 to the 7.10 beta, and I'm having issues with my dual monitor setup. Before I upgraded it was working flawlessly. Now? Not so much.. Heres a copy of my old xorg.conf before the upgrade http://dennisr.net/xorg.conf - I'm having the issue where the 2nd monitor is not "another" monitor, but the same screen as the first.. Ideas/Comments/Suggestions ?
<savvas> no offense d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>how do you do that in gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero same way you do it in feisty...
<savvas> lol
<savvas> you just remove the folder and restart
<d4rkmonkey> I say racist all the time for no reason, a teacher was talking about how white keys were natural notes, and black keys were sharps/flats (on the piano) and I was just like, what the black keys aren't good enough to be natural?
<savvas> haha
<EvilDennisR> ha
<kRush> does anybody know what "gnome-at-visual -s" and "xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update" in gnome session startup is all about, google gives no real info, no man pages either...?!
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>I don't know u can but what app or soft I need to use and I'm still new to ubuntu
<wabiD> the new york times article about ubuntu, suggests automatix
<savvas> 17:10:16< savvas> MTecknology: By default on Gutsy, xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update creates gtk bookmarks for Desktop and Documents, meaning that there are now duplicate items in the places menu. It should be smart enough to know that Desktop and Documents are treated specially and not create bookmarks for them.
<savvas> kRush
<darkzero> lol white and black key
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero in nautilus, go bookmarks>add bookmark
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero in the folder that you want to become a palce
<kRush> savvas, I still don't get it. those folders are a huge mistake in the first place
<savvas> kRush: put a veto against them :p
<nightz> hi, how i check if my swap partition is being used in gutsy beta? because i opened gparted and it says its not active
<Matir> kRush, which folders?
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>I see
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>thanks
<kRush> Matir, ~/Music ~/Pictures etc
<MTecknology> savvas, what??
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero no problem, hope it helps
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>boy I feel dumb
<d4rkmonkey> kRush whats wrong with that? easy way to keep it organized...
<darkzero> lol
<d4rkmonkey> darkzero no problem, I was worse off when I started using Ubuntu, I pretty much learn stuff by breaking stuff.
<MTecknology> home time
<kRush> d4rkmonkey, it's like saying the user is too much of a douche to get his files organized the way he wants
<nightz> when i type mount i dont see my /dev/hda4 there, maybe its not using my swap partition?
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>breaking stuff, I didn't that in opensuse and fedora
<Matir> kRush, yeah, I agree... I prefer to have my own structure
<darkzero> <d4rkmonkey>did I meant
<d4rkmonkey> kRush if you think you have a better way of organizing, just delete the folders.
<d4rkmonkey> kRush I personally made all those folders in Feisty, because thats how I organize my things
<kRush> d4rkmonkey, will do. as soon as I know it doesn't break some other stuff
<d4rkmonkey> kRush Why would it break other stuff? Oh no, empty folders were deleted!
<aguitel> savvas: you use vixta?
<kRush> d4rkmonkey, I don't know since there is no documentation and a startup script that recreates this stuff or at least the bookmarks
<savvas> aguitel: no, I just read about it somewhere
<aguitel> savvas: you try it?
<savvas> it's the best knock-off i've ever seen as a screenshot
<Matir> what screenshot?
<darkzero> vista suck like a$$
<savvas> aguitel: these days I might try it in a virtual machine
<savvas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aguitel> savvas: is live cd ?
<d4rkmonkey> kRush the only time I've seen it recreate the stuff, was after updates to gnome for me, and I'm pretty sure it won't break anything, and if it does, just boot into recovery mode and recreate the folders from the terminal, or since you say theres a startup script, it'll recreate them anyways
<savvas> aguitel: probably, it's based on fedora
<darkzero> ,   my bad
<aguitel> savvas: what is diferent from ubuntu -debian?
<romulo> how i discover if swap partition is being used or not? i see my partition not mounted - the swap one
<savvas> aguitel: this is far better :)
<savvas> at least for me
<darkzero> ubuntu came from debian
<aguitel> savvas: why far better?
<wabiD> always up to date, easy to use
* knix puts on his flame protection suit
* knix makes note that most ubuntu "up to date" packages come out of debian
<wabiD> easily updated then
<aguitel> savvas: i install in my laptop pclinuxos (pclos) and it work great
<knix> aguitel: almost anything will work great
<wabiD> debian doesn't release stable releases as often
<aguitel> and what will happend with gutsy
<aguitel> is better than feisty?
<knix> it's newer
<knix> It will eventually be tagged as -stable
<aguitel> knix: what distros dodyou like?
<knix> I haven't used a linux that wasn't debian/ubuntu isn years
<aguitel> anything is better than windows
<aguitel> knix: how many years do you use ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> Anyone have any suggestions about my dual screen brokenness?
<wabiD> what big linux distros still exist as a base
<wabiD> redhat/debian/slackware?
<savvas> wabiD: suse
<savvas> and.. gentoo
<wabiD> gentoo thats it
<knix> aguitel: I haven't used ubntu for long, maybe a year tops
<wabiD> suse is from slackware
<savvas> my 3rd favourite after debian is gentoo :)
<knix> suse is from slackware ... ?
<wabiD> The SUSE Linux distribution was originally a German translation of Slackware Linux.
<knix> I think it counts as a base now.
<knix> They're not longe rusing slackware pacakges
<knix> or anything from them
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> i still wouldnt call it a base
<knix> Whereas things like Fedora and Ubuntu still rely heavily on their "base" distros
<aguitel> i try last week opensuse in my laptop and it is worse than ubuntu and pclos
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> but then again there are not a ton of distros from suse that are popular
<wabiD> redhat has fedora, mandriva
<wabiD> what demon spawn child has suse given use
<wabiD> us rather
<knix> none
<knix> that I know of
<wabiD> yellowdog is slackware right?
<knix> redhat iirc
<knix> But not much anymore
<siriusx> oh gosh
<siriusx> what should i use, i have 2 images, Ubuntu and openSUSE
<siriusx> i like them both
<siriusx> D:
<wabiD> look what room you are in
<siriusx> VMWare machines hehe
<knix> Yea, yellowdog used to be RedHat
<siriusx> that is
<knix> It's not based on Fedora
<wabiD> i think i would use fedora before opensuse
<wabiD> as a runner up to ubuntu
<savvas> wabiD: distrowatch.com :P
<siriusx> meh not a fan of fedora, we have  few Red Hat boxen at school
<wabiD> who cares what distrowatch says
<wabiD> of course its popular, it just came out
<savvas> it says what you're discussing here :)
<siriusx> besides, most distros are about the same since they all use Gnome or KDE, in the end its the minor touches and that is where Ubuntu and OpenSUSE stand out with their configuration etc..
<siriusx> :P
<wabiD> i cant beliefe pclinux is still on the top of distrowatch
<wabiD> they need a new name bad
<wabiD> i also cant believe how well linux mint took off
<wabiD> something like easyubuntu should come with ubuntu by default, it would obsolete linux mint
<wabiD> a 1 click get everything restricted blah
<savvas> wabiD: restricted fun
<wabiD> icetea comes with fedoracore now hmm
<savvas> huh?
<wabiD> java replacement
<wabiD> opensuse looks really different with gnome
<wabiD> http://anniyan.wordpress.com/2006/07/10/novells-new-main-menu-slab-gnome-main-menu-062/
<wabiD> any preference banshee or rythmbox
<nosrednaekim> Amarok.
<EvilDennisR> Where is xorg.conf now, since if I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf gdm just loads up the "setup your resolution etc.." and not gdm
<nosrednaekim> or exaile
<kRush> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gstreamer/+bug/73744 any ideas how to workouround this bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73744 in gstreamer0.10 "rhythmbox is slow!" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<hydrogen> so basically Amarok
<wabiD> that is where xorg.conf is stored
<hydrogen> or a cheap rip off of Amarok
<wabiD> why not banshee
<hydrogen> that isn't anywher enear as good
<hydrogen> because banshee is horrible
<hydrogen> it uses mono.. enough said
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: Yes, I know its in /etc/X11/ .. I'm running into the issue where if I have an xorg.conf file then gdm won't start, but instead it loads up the crippled X session that only loads the "screen and graphics preferences" program
<wabiD> then you did something to your xorg.conf file that it doesnt like
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: But if I happen to rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf then gdm starts.. which is odd
<wabiD> not odd at all
<wabiD> its using a failsafe config
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: xorg.conf is the same file I was using before, and it worked flawless
<wabiD> something changed
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: Which is why I'm in here asking questions ;)
<EvilDennisR> Let me try and copy the xorg file the screen and graphics program made in /var/lib/displayconfig-gtk/locations to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if that helps my issue...
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: and Xorg.0.log doesn't give me any useful information either =(
<EvilDennisR> brb, leme try this
<uga> oups, what's happenning to cupsys/libcupsys. The packages conflict with each other
<delhage> yup
<uga> they both try to extract /usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt
<nosrednaekim> heh... someone is stealing credit...
<nosrednaekim> isn't there something against that?
<nosrednaekim> its probably Aple.
<uga> =)
<philip_> downloading new gimp! I hope it's fixed
<MS-Suse> where can i find out how to read growisofs output?
<panosru> hi, i try to install firefox32 but it requires ia32-libs-gtk but i can't inistall ia32-libs-gtk because it conflicts with ia32-libs but this is also required for ia32-libs-gtk, any suggestion?
<Niriven> Hello, what kernel does the current beta use?
<MS-Suse> panosru, how did u try to install firefox?
<MS-Suse> Niriven, 22-12
<panosru> MS-Suse, i downloaded the ia32-lib-firefox-amd64.deb
<Niriven> MS-Suse: Will it be released with .23 if it comes out before release?
<MS-Suse> Niriven, no idea
<MS-Suse> Niriven, my guess would be no
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: Hrrm.. that didn't work so well
<MS-Suse> panosru, u use gutsy 64bit?
<wabiD> didnt think it would
<panosru> MS-Suse, yes
<MS-Suse> panosru, have u tried to install firefox from the repos?
<panosru> MS-Suse, but in my repos there is only the 64bit firefox i need the 32bit to install Java and flash plugins
<MS-Suse> panosru, try swiftfox
<panosru> MS-Suse, does swiftfox support all firefox extensions?
<MS-Suse> panosru, swiftfox is modded firefox, and it can use 32bit codecs etc on 64bit os
<EvilDennisR> wabiD: word.. Now I'm making some progress.. I was unaware that the ATI Radeon cards got their own driver - I was using the ATI driver before I upgraded, and while I was trying to get this to work..
<panosru> MS-Suse, yes i understand this, although i hear that modded firefox browsers are not stable and also does not support all firefox plugins but anyway i will try it :D thanks
<MS-Suse> panosru, i havent had any problems with it
<MS-Suse> where can i find out how to read growisofs output?
<panosru> MS-Suse, there is no swiftfox in my repos...
<MS-Suse> panosru, yeah, u got to get it from swiftfox.com
<panosru> oh ok
<MS-Suse> panosru, i mean google swiftfox
<panosru> oh ok
<MS-Suse> panosru, how much ram u have in ur system?
<panosru> MS-Suse, 2gb
<MS-Suse> panosru, why do u use 64bit os?
<webmaren> having a problem installing cupsys-1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<webmaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39598/
<panosru> MS-Suse, as i say before, yes :D
<nosrednaekim> webmaren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/149106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149106 in cupsys "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [High,Confirmed] 
<panosru> MS-Suse, oh sorry mate
<Niriven> I take it flashplayer isnt supported on 64-bit ubuntu still? (i realize flashplayer is only offered in 32 bit, but, it can run in 64), my question is, does the 64-bit ubuntu installer offer flash?
<panosru> MS-Suse, i ready: do u use 64bit os without the why lol
<MrKeuner> hi, I get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". when I try to run googleearth. I have an ati card
<MrKeuner> can I do something about that?
<panosru> MS-Suse, well i prefer 64 bit :P
<nosrednaekim> Niriven: no, it does not.
<Niriven> nosrednaekim: Ok, figured as much, thanks :)
<MS-Suse> panosru, there is no advantage and bunch of problems, u only have 2gigs, better to use 32bit os
<nosrednaekim> Niriven: its pretty easy to set up though with nspluginwrapper
<webmaren> ty nosrednaekim
<webmaren> fare thee well
<nosrednaekim> yeppers
<panosru> MS-Suse, technology goes to 64bit and even that i will be in army in 4 weeks from today so i don't really care about this as when i return (after a year - or nine months, i will see) many things would be changed and improved
<panosru> MS-Suse, why swiftfox has no color on progress bar? and no hover color on menu?
<panosru> MS-Suse, i'm try to reboot, brb
<midtown> Hello, I see Tribe 4 apparently made the shutdown splash screen smooth, but it still flashes to black first for me in both Tribe 5 and the Beta, where can I file this?
<branstrom> Is there some way I can monitor what commands are being executed? I'm playing with nautilus-actions and it's not working so great, so I was thinking about some way to help me debug it
<panosru> MS-Suse ok it works ;) but why swiftfox does not have colors in progress bar for example?
<nosrednaekim> !gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyclonut> anyone have any luck using compiz config on the gutsy?
<panosru> cyclonut, yes
<branstrom> cyclonut: yup, working fine
<panosru> cyclonut, what problem you have?
<midtown> cyclonut, if you mean the settings manager, yeah it's fine for me
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-05
<cyclonut> it crashes for me every time I start it
<cyclonut> could be due to emerald getting installed?
<panosru> cyclonut, i use compiz and emerald without any problem, did you tried #compiz-fusion channel?
<cyclonut> not yet, I jsut got back into the OS
<panosru> cyclonut, well try it, they will help you for sure ;)
<cyclonut> thanks for the tip
<cyclonut> ah the reinstall fixxed it
<panosru> cyclonut, cool :D
<Bryan> Hi, I was just wondering why I can't connect to the my WIRED network on my laptop
<MS-Suse> can growisofs resume interrupted burns?
<Bryan> ah
<Bryan> nevermind
<macogw> um....shouldn't it be possible to use apt even if gimp is broken?
<darkzero> Anyone here using vlc player in gutsy?
<darkzero> If so, any of you experience sound problem when play mkv or ogn format?
<reya276> hello, I'm getting this "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<reya276>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<reya276> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" while trying to update any help on how to fix this issue. I tried doing sudo apt-get install -f but it does not work
<MS-Suse> panosru, why did u join the army?
<macogw> reya276: now cups is acting like gimp? great...
<macogw> oh oh oh
<macogw> gimp is fixed
<d4rkmonkey> yup.
<panosru> MS-Suse in Greece you can not refuse to join the army, if you won't join you will get in jail
<d4rkmonkey> cupsys ain't updating
<d4rkmonkey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<MS-Suse> panosru, oh, sounds shitty, have fun
<macogw> as of like 1 minute ago, gimp just upgraded properly
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: welcome
<macogw> MS-Suse: that's how switzerland is too
<panosru> MS-Suse lol i like it :P i will server in special forces as seal team so its cool :D
<d4rkmonkey> macogw gimp upgraded fine when I did it the first time a couple hours ago, I've done all updates except for cupsys because it isn't working
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: thanks!
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: gimp was giving that error all day
<panosru> MS-Suse btw swiftfox, don't know why but it was VERY ugly :P
<MS-Suse> panosru, trust me , its not cool
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: hah looks like a 5 hour download
<d4rkmonkey> macogw that sucks, I heard about it, but never go tit.
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: yeah that about right :)
<bl4cktone> wonder if I can get it from the usenet burn it on a cd and update that way
<bl4cktone> I can download near 1200kbs on the usenet
<panosru> I try to install nspluginwrapper but it seems not working... can anybody help me?
<MS-Suse> bl4cktone, is there a way to bypass the usenet limits set by isp?
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: you can download the iso and then upgrade
<bl4cktone> MS- Suse, who is your ISP?
<IdleOne> cd will give you that option
<MS-Suse> panosru, dont know why swiftfox is ugly, looked ok on my pc
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: trying to figure out which way is faster
<MS-Suse> bl4cktone, comcast
<reya276> so is this cuspsys error fixable or not?
<d4rkmonkey> reya276 it'll be fixed eventually, just wait
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: torrent maybe?
<reya276> oh ok'
<bl4cktone> MS- Suse, most likely not.  I actually signed up for a service with newshosting.com
<panosru> MS-Suse i don't know neither i remember used it and looks even prettier than firefox.. now i see that the graphics are broken on swiftfox
<darkzero> I'll probably be fix during the weekend
<panosru> now why nspluginwrapper does not work?
<MS-Suse> bl4cktone, ok, thanks
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: perhaps guess I'll just sit it out
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: I had a 13 hour download when I upgraded. took almost 2 full days to complete
<IdleOne> but my old p3 was buzzing like crazy hehe
<darkzero> anyway, i guess yall haven't install or played around with vlc player in gutsy
<bl4cktone> MS- Suse, newshosting.com lets you do unlimited downloading and dishes it out usually as fast as your connection allows.  It's about $14 a month for unlimited
<MS-Suse> i got kicked out of #suse :0(
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: dang, guess things have gotten better now
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: had nothing to do with gutsy was just bad connection and slow machine
<darkzero> ms-suse, did you tried out the latest verson?
<IdleOne> now I have slow machine and good connection. can gfet up to 3100kb/s if I remove router
<MS-Suse> darkzero, latest version of what?
<darkzero> <MS-Suse>suse
<MS-Suse> darkzero, no i havent tried it, but one guy said it was awesome
<darkzero> <MS-Suse>i see
<cyclonut> quick Q - I can select my 1440x900 monitor (i945gm card) but I cannot actually access 1440x900 resolution. any tips? should I re-do i915resolution?
<cyclonut> (after upgrade to gutsy... btw the new monitor select tool is amazing)
<darkzero> is xserver-xgl in gutsy any better?
<VousDeux> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<IdleOne> !fixres | cyclonut
<ubotu> cyclonut: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cyclonut> thank you IdleOne
<IdleOne> np hope it helps
<Davo_Dinkum> Is hardy in beta yet?
<macogw> Davo_Dinkum: what?
<macogw> no
<macogw> gutsy is
<macogw> hardy development doesnt start until gutsy development is done
<Davo_Dinkum> Is it in alpha yet?
<Davo_Dinkum> oh ok
<jscinoz> god damn i love ext3
<jscinoz> resizing the partition failed 3/4 the way through, a quick e2fsck brought it online and the majority of my files are intact
<jscinoz> i'd like to see NTFS pull that off
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> /home/lost+found says its 68TB O_o
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* jscinoz 's affection for linux has grown even more :D
<jscinoz> hmm, firefox segfaults on startup >_<
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RAdam1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+rR]  by LjL
<macogw> RAdam1: apt-get update again and retry your upgrade.  it works now (at least for me)
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - we have just experienced problems. Some of you have been involuntarily removed from the IRC network. We are sorry for the inconvenience. NOTICE - You need to be registered in order to speak, please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<macogw> er...what
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-rR]  by LjL-Temp
<wii> hello
<b0nza1> has anyone see ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11900): WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-E0etKRHFUZ: Connection refused after beta install?
<wii> is gusty apart from kubuntu and ubuntu like xubuntu?
<wii> lol
<erichj> b0nza1, reboot. always seems to fix that for me
<RAdams> wii: gusty is the forthcoming version of ubuntu/kubuntu etc.
<b0nza1> erichhmm
<b0nza1> try that ..
<macogw> gutsy, guys, gutsy!
<RAdams> I keep typing it wrong :(
<wii> RAdams: whitch to be shore ubuntu or kubuntu?i like kubuntu
<macogw> jeez..sounds like how my roommate calls Gilgamesh "gigglemesh"
<jscinoz> Oct18 will be a happy day
<RAdams> wii: all of them. their updates are synchronous
<MugginsM> gusty would fit with breezy and roary :)
<RAdams> hoary!
<jscinoz> feisty!
<RAdams> Sounds like insults
<wii> gusty!
<jscinoz> whats the name they have for 8.04?
<RAdams> banned!
<RAdams> hardy heron
<jscinoz> started with H i thought
<jscinoz> hehe
<wii> start whit D
<jscinoz> how far ahead do they have names planned?
<wii> dont know
<wii> :D
<RAdams> just to 8.04
<RAdams> atm
<wii> bank
<RAdams> I vote "incensed iguana"
<RAdams> for 8.19
<RAdams> *8.10
<macogw> wii: gutsy, not gusty
<gnomefreak> RAdams: wii stay on topic please
<jscinoz> ugh copying 12gb of data over 802.11G is so slow
<macogw> haha
<wii> gutsy?o.O i dont like that name
<RAdams> gutsy gibbon
<wii> gusty is better
<macogw> wii: how could an animal be gusty?
<macogw> wii: for an animal to be gusty....itd have to be farting
<wii> what do an animal have to do whit it?
<Lilacor> my system is trying to install gimp... but I keep on getting this odd message ... gimp-python: Depends: gimp (= 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5) but 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Lilacor> how do I resolve this conflict?
<cyclonut> it would appear that I have a choice; run proper resolution on my laptop screen, or run dual :(
<macogw> wii: it's Gutsy Gibbon....as in a brave or daring monkey
<cyclonut> Lilacor: read the topic
<gnomefreak> Lilacor: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<macogw> wii: if it was Gusty Gibbon, it'd be a monkey with gas
<cyclonut> Lilacor: (gimp is broken?)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<macogw> cyclonut: that's fixed
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by mneptok
<gnomefreak> btw cupsys is screwed too :)
* wii was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by mneptok (please learn to stay off my radar.)
<macogw> cyclonut: as of a bit ago, gimp works and cupsys doesnt
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<cyclonut> ah
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<macogw> have to apt-get clean to clear out the bad gimp deb, i think
<mneptok> pardon me. just doing some custodial work.
<macogw> then apt-get update and then do your upgrade
<Lilacor> cyclonut: welp...the topic changed on me! :O sorry, didn't see it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Cupsys is broken | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
<eric> hello all is it possible to install gutsy from inside a working feisty without really transferring settings from feisty  Im basically trying to avoid having to download an iso for an incomplete system release
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> eric: dont do it now
<gnomefreak> wait a day or so
<MarcN> I tried gutsy beta today and it appears vmware is broken, right?
<eric> any particular reason why not?
<eric> Major release on its way?
<macogw> eric: no you cant get a "fresh" system without using a disk
<macogw> eric: because there have been a few broken packages today that would make upgrades not go well
<eric> eep good to know
<erichj> is the gimp still broken?
<Lilacor> vmware works for me
<gnomefreak> eric: no
<gnomefreak> erichj: no
<erichj> k
<macogw> erichj: no
<eric> I've just been having some issues getting compiz working on feisty when its worked just fine up until now so im used to al the fun stuff but yeah
<eric> oooh ill change my nick sorry
<macogw> haha
<MarcN> Lilacor: the ubuntu package wouldn't install for me because it wanted an old kernel module package.
<erichj> heh
<Lilacor> MarcN: oh.. welp, I'm using workstation
<chamunks> there we go
<MarcN> Lilacor: how is a 'workstation' different from any other system?  I downloaded the gutsy beta cd just this morning and after apt-get update && apt-get upgrade vmware-player failed deps.
<Lilacor> MarcN: welp... you have to get a patch
<Lilacor> look up vmware ubuntu 7.1 and you'll get the patch to make it run
<chamunks> dont you have to pay for workstation?
<Lilacor> yes you do
<Lilacor> it's not cheap but it runs pretty well
<chamunks> so wouldnt like virtualbox be better?
<Lilacor> chamunks: workstation has more features
<chamunks> Lilacor, ahh ok i suppose i just remember someone saying you could use virtualbox to make windows let its programs run on the ubuntu desktop kinda like paralells
<gnomefreak> gimp may still be borked
<Lilacor> chamunks: not that I know of
<macogw> chamunks: yeah, you can
<macogw> Lilacor: google it, you'll find screenshots
<chamunks> ya i had it working before its pretty sweet
<chamunks> im thinking of doing it for running musicbrainz because for some reason its not adding my subfolders and such in my media library and thats a huge integral part of my media library of like 15000 songs or so
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: amarok?
<MarcN> chamunks: I'm happy with the no-cost vmware player since it lets me run WinXP and a usb dongle to vpn into my corpnet.
<chamunks> macogw, i think its relatively simple too its like a button or two away
<MarcN> chamunks: virtualbox support random usb devices?
<macogw> yep
<chamunks> MarcN, I havent played around with it in a bit so im unsure
<chamunks> MarcN, my assumption would be yes though
<macogw> oh that was yep at a button or two away for integrated desktop
<macogw> for usb devices....i think usb is only with their pre-packed semi-free version
<macogw> there's no usb support in the open source version (no binaries available, get it from cvs)
<nunofgs> OMG! HELP! I was doing the upgrade to gutsy (with update-manager -d) and it gave an error in one of the packages and said my system could be broken. Doing apt-get dist-upgrade says that there are no packages to install now!
<chamunks> macogw, that would be the usb
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: macogw: use VirtualBox
<IdleOne> nunofgs: what package?
<macogw> nosrednaekim: i'm talking about virtualbox
<macogw> nunofgs: cupsys is broken right now
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, i do use virtualbox its pretty sweet imo
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I like it.. but there is no USB support?
<nunofgs> IdleOne: torrentflux. It said it couldn't connect to the database
<macogw> nunofgs: also possible a package corrupted mid-download as happened for me.  apt-get install the corrupted one and itll replace with a working one
<macogw> nosrednaekim: not in the fully open source version
<nosrednaekim> macogw: ah... well I use the free non-open one.
<nunofgs> macogw: yes, but now half of the packages didnt install and they dont show up on the list
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nunofgs> my system is just broken :/
<macogw> nosrednaekim: any binaries you get from virtualbox have a little chunk of proprietary software in them that does it
<chamunks> macogw, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<macogw> nunofgs: its ok thats what happened to me
<chamunks> macogw, it says theres usb support in the first paragraph
<macogw> nunofgs: what was the first package to fail?
<nunofgs> when I open aptitude, it says there are packages that need fixing, and tries to remove LOTS of packages that I need. (like php5, etc)
<nosrednaekim> macogw: ah...well I'm not a purist so I don't really care
<nunofgs> macogw: torrentflux
<chamunks> I just wish VirtualBox was in the repo's
<nunofgs> macogw: is there no way to RESUME the upgrade?
<IdleOne> nunofgs: sudo apt-get install torrentflux then try the update-manager again
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: yeah, but just DLing the deb is pretty painless.
<macogw> nunofgs: if you apt-get install torrentflux, that one will re-download and replace the broken package. the remaining packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ will then automatically be configured
<macogw> nunofgs: if they are not automatically configured after you install the corrupted package, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" will do it
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, oh yeah of course it is and its really just a simple wget away but it would be nice if i could just fit it in my huge string of app's i install via aptitude install
<IdleOne> chamunks: download the virtualbox deb and then dpkg -i virtualbox.deb ( or what ever the file is called )
<nunofgs> IdleOne: I've already taken care of torrentflux. I changed the mysql password in common-db.php and it was able to install it after... thats not the problem. the problem is that now apt tells me there are no packages needed to install (and the upgrade stopped at the middle)
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: yeah.
<nunofgs> dpkg --configure -a does nothing
<macogw> i think thats how you configure packages...
<chamunks> IdleOne, i allready have it installed ty i was just expressing my sadness for the lack of it in the repo's thats all
<macogw> then just redo "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<macogw> nunofgs: ^
<IdleOne> chamunks: ahh ok then
<nunofgs> macogw: like I said as I joined the channel. apt-get dist-upgrade says there are NO packages needed to install
<macogw> chamunks: do you read what you link?
<macogw> chamunks: "In the proprietary release (not in the free and open-source edition), a USB controller is emulated so that any USB devices attached to the host can be seen in the guest"
<chamunks> IdleOne, i love using wildcards tho with dpkg and wget
<nunofgs> macogw: furthermore, if I do autoclean, it tries to REMOVE packages like php5, mysql, etc that are currently IN USE
<macogw> chamunks: only in the proprietary version, NOT in the open source one
<chamunks> macogw, i just skimmed it if im wrong ill accept that
<IdleOne> nunofgs: restart the upgrade
<macogw> nunofgs: autoclean is like getting rid of Setup.exe's
<macogw> nunofgs: it doesnt uninstall anything, just removes the leftover installer package
<nunofgs> IdleOne: like I just told macogw, dist-upgrade says there are NO upgrades to be done. Is there a way I can "trick" apt to think it needs to upgrade?
<chamunks> macogw, i apologize for not looking deeper into it   Im just a bit too used to using totally FOSS so i rarely think proprietary any more lol
<IdleOne> nunofgs: restart the upgrade! not dist-upgrade. act like you are doing a fresh upgrade
<macogw> IdleOne: er....dist-upgrade is how a lot of people upgrade...
<nunofgs> IdleOne: by using update-manager -d ? done that. says there are no packages to upgrade and the "upgrade button" doesn't show up
<chamunks> macogw, im sure if you were so inclined aquisition of the proprietary version wouldnt be too hard
<macogw> chamunks: the proprietary one is free to home users
<macogw> chamunks: $$$ for businesses
<macogw> IdleOne: like, in the debian world, that's the normal way to upgrade and our 'gksu "update-manager -d"' thing is weird
<chamunks> macogw, you dont have to install it if you dont want to doesent matter to me
<macogw> chamunks: i dont need windows :P
<nunofgs> LET ME RECAP: I was doing an upgrade to gutsy, it error'ed out due to a package config problem and said my system could be broken. Now aptitude wants to remove dozens of important packages and dist-upgrade DOES NOTHING. How can I trick apt into thinking it is running 7.04 so I can RE-UPGRADE ?
<macogw> chamunks: windows is useless.  it's slow and gets viruses.  who'd want that?
<macogw> nunofgs: try this.  "cd /var/cache/apt/archives/" then "sudo su -" then "dpkg --configure *"
<chamunks> macogw, HAHAHA ooops wow i feel totally retarded im talking to the totally wrong nick sorry :P
<macogw> chamunks: heh i was just pointing out that it's not technically 100% foss
<nunofgs> macogw: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<chamunks> macogw, well as all things on the internet it may not be free like beer but free is a relative term
<macogw> nunofgs: and the --configure -a doesn't work? that should configure whatever's leftover.  are you SURE it didn't configure them when you installed the broken one?  mine did it immediately
<nunofgs> macogw: --configure -a gives no output
<macogw> chamunks: it's free like beer, just not free like speech
<macogw> nunofgs: the whole command i mean
<nunofgs> macogw: I'm not that dumb :D
<nunofgs> macogw: yes. I am sure it didnt configure the rest of the packages
<macogw> nunofgs: haha sorry. can you think of what one of the packages was that didn't configure?
<chamunks> macogw, i was suggesting about previewing the proprietary version but its ok.
<macogw> nunofgs: if you do "aptitude -l <packagename>" what does it say in the left column?
<nunofgs> macogw: it was torrentflux... OH, and rkhunter. But it didn't even want it anymore so I just removed it after I got back to the terminal
<chamunks> does anyone know if virtualbox will allow me to add a physical drive as a secondary drive in the vm?
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: yeah... I think you can.
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: I added my windows drive as a promary.
<macogw> nunofgs: but what packages, after that package was broken, were left to be configured and therefore did not get configured?
<nosrednaekim> never could get the boot loader working though.
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, ok thanks thats encouraging :)
<nunofgs> macogw: torrentflux and rkhunter. I then proceeded to remove rkhunter and fix the mysql password error in torrentflux so that it could configure itself correctly
<macogw> nunofgs: no.  those two are the ones that were broken.  when they broke, a bunch of other things didn't finish getting configured because of those two being dependencies, right?  what packages were those?
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, actually doesent look like its an option
<macogw> nunofgs: if those are the only two packages that failed and nothing depended on them, by manually installing them, you fixed it
<nunofgs> macogw: in that case, NONE. apt only complained about those 2 and it said it had nothing else to install
<macogw> nunofgs: then your system is fine
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: hummm betcha you could figure out the vmdk it creates, and do a work-around
<nunofgs> macogw: but I was in the middle of the upgrade! I saw that half the packages did not get installed
<macogw> nunofgs: then why'd you just say none?
<nunofgs> macogw: sorry, thought u were referring to the broken ones
<macogw> nunofgs: i want to know what those "half of the packages did not get installed" were
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, is that what you did?
<nunofgs> macogw: that's the thing, it claims there are none, but there HAVE to be
<erichj> macogw, probably a partial upgrade
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: no... I wanted it as primary, so no need to do that.
<nunofgs> macogw: I can't even start a new shell! my zsh is all broken!
<macogw> nunofgs: did you read the names of any of them?
<nunofgs> macogw: no, I was doing it with update-manager. It doesn't tell u the names before-hand
<macogw> nunofgs: did you already close it?
<nunofgs> if I had done it with apt, I would have copy-pasted them :/
<erichj> i get a message during every other update that half the packages can't be installed and it performs a partial upgrade
<macogw> nunofgs: cuz you can scroll up and see what it downloaded
<erichj> nothing seems to break
<nunofgs> macogw: it closed itself. It said my system was most likely broken
<nunofgs> macogw: do you have any idea why aptitude wants to remove important stuff like ffmpeg, zoneminder and php5? all packages that I use daily?
<chamunks> nosrednaekim, im in the new vm creation wizard and it doesent seem to want to allow me to find an actual directory
<macogw> nunofgs: probably because it thinks you have the newer versions installed already because of that upgrade
<nosrednaekim> chamunks: you have to do it from the command line... its in the docs
<chamunks> ahh
<nunofgs> macogw: hmmm... makes sense. Wait a sec, doesn't apt keep a logfile of operations it does? checking.......
<macogw> nunofgs: ls -lrt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | less
<macogw> nunofgs: you can see what order it downloaded packages.  i *think* they get configured in the same order they download
<nunofgs> macogw: my gnome is freaking out!!! "Trash has quit unexpectedly"
<macogw> haha
<macogw> dont panic ive had this on two upgrades
<macogw> when i upgraded from dapper to edgy it broke like that because i tried to upgrade from a cd and it couldnt find all my installed-after-main-installation apps
<nunofgs> tab-completion on zsh gives me: failed to load module: zsh/complist :(
<nunofgs> I SERIOUSLY do not want to format this machine. Would take me weeks to get it properly configured :(
<macogw> you dont have to
<macogw> since zsh is broken, lets check that, shall we?
<macogw> dpkg -l zsh
<macogw> what's that say?
<nunofgs> macogw: gonna take me a while to type it in here (this is my other laptop). The first 3 lines seem to describe errors but then it claims zsh is installed
<nunofgs> let me see if I can still ssh into it
<nunofgs> well, I can, but no shell
<nunofgs> ah ok, I'm gonna privmsg you the output
<chamunks> well gnight all
<VousDeux> is there something that will allow activex controls to work in mozilla?
<MarcN> VousDeux: Windows?
<zengen> You can use activex in wine.
<VousDeux> no, kubuntu
<VousDeux> hmmm...will wine allow embedded activex web content to work in firefox?
<zengen> I'm pretty sure what I read about it dealt with activex in firefox.
<VousDeux> okay, I'll look at that then, thanks
<sin1> I'm trying to upgrade cupsys but, keep receiving this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<zengen> Anyone know if today's alternate has some corrupt files on it?  I can't tell if it's that or my cd burner, which has been having it's own issues this week.
<zengen> the i386
<IdleOne> zengen: cupsys is broke is that what you are having issues with
<sin1> check and see if your md5sum matches the cd
<macogw> zengen: there were 2 broken packages today in-repo, so it's possible they're on the cd too
<sin1> macogw: is one of them cupsys?
<macogw> sin1: see topic
<BERSERKR> testing
<BERSERKR> ok
<BERSERKR> cool
<BERSERKR> question about wireless cards
<BERSERKR> anyone care to take a shot at my prob?
<riotkittie> whats your question?
<BERSERKR> I just installed gutsy on my t61p
<BERSERKR> and my wireless is really slow
<BERSERKR> compared to vista
<Crozar> BUG!!!! can any1 help
<BERSERKR> or my other pc running fedora
<BERSERKR> I have been searching online but I haven't been able to find anything
<riotkittie> is the card equipped with an ralink chipset by any chance?
<Crozar> BERSERKR: needs optimization missing lib's and other things to make it go with full performance remember every hardware aspect has its frequencies and channels
<BERSERKR> it might just be the fact that it is a really new wireless card
<BERSERKR> mmm, let me try to mess with it then
<BERSERKR> at least im happy gutsy managed to get my wireless working right out of the box
<BERSERKR> unlike other distros
<Crozar> i really need help guys , every time i write on imation cd with slow Writing speed 4x it goes fine but when im done and want to see the .iso file i dont see nothing , ? data files work but whats going on with iso? i use k3b should i try gnome baker?
<Pici> Crozar: What iso file? You just said you are burning to a cd.
<Crozar> windows 98 iso
<Pici> " when im done and want to see the .iso file i dont see nothing" I'm not sure what you mean.
<osmosis> help, http://dpaste.com/21496/
<Crozar> Pici: i use a CD-R , btw when i burn on a CD-RW it shows the burning process but in the end i stick back the cd rw in again and they say blank cd loooooool what happened the 7 minutes of burning?
<osmosis> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<Pici> Crozar: You still havent answered my question.
<Crozar> Pici: same thing but now on a CD-R cd on the cd rw disk drive it writes , but after the burn process was complete i stick back the CD-R cd and it keep trying to read but then in the end nothing show
<Crozar> i really dont know if theyr is a data inside the cd or not
<Crozar> but i completed my burning process PICI
<Crozar> and if theyr is data why its not reading? and if theyrs not what did my ubuntu do to the cd lo
<Pici> Crozar: Are you sure that the iso is good?
<Crozar> oh yes ubuntu 7.10 beta .iso ;) i tried that too
<Crozar> im using k3b
<Crozar> i tried the normal ubuntu cd creater still same
<Crozar> but havent tried gnome baker yet i think i have with my CD RW cd's but not on the CD R cd
<osmosis> what should I do ?
<Pici> Crozar: Have you tried reading it in another computer?
<Crozar> Pici: no =/
<Crozar> Pici: that i must do...
<Crozar> Pici: i will try as soon as i go to work this evening
<Pici> osmosis: Have you looked on launchpad for a bug? it looks like it might be something with that package.
<Crozar> btw , if nothing showS? what does this mean?
<Crozar> firmware or something to do with dma? isnt it similar to windows on these kind of stuff?
<VousDeux> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Crozar> Pici:  i have 131 upadtes i cant update my ubuntu  7.10 i get error in the end :/
<Pici> I dont know. If you can read normal CDs, I'm not sure what it is.
<macogw> Crozar: what error?
<Crozar> Pici:  you know im afraid in the end becauase of imation :(~!!!!! i payed 10 $ for this pack
<Crozar> i think i must get sony instea
<Crozar> im installing again il tell you as soon as i get  it
<Crozar> Pici: when i burn data files it works :/ but not iso's WHY!
<cdm10> There's a file conflict in an update that showed up today.
<cdm10> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<cdm10> How can I resolve this?
<Crozar> Pici: on 7.03 i can burn iso's
<Pici> cdm10: wait for the devs to fix it
<cdm10> Pici: So, I should just wait until the new package is fixed?
<Crozar> Pici:  this is the error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<macogw> cdm10: topic!
<macogw> Crozar: ditto
<cdm10> macogw: Dammit! Sorry for not seeing that.
<Pici> Crozar: file a bug then.
<macogw> cdm10: i didnt see the gimp one earlier
<Crozar> hmm im upon / 100000 users?
<cdm10> macogw: come on, man, TOPIC!
<level1_> I've been having a problem with the keyboard not being functional on my lappy about half the time (not all the time) I resume from suspend. I've had this problem in feisty, debian, and gutsy
<cdm10> :)
<Crozar> how come my system is clumsy or is my life badluck all the time
<cdm10> Crozar: You're running a BETA.
<level1_> usb keyboards still work, and I can still press FN-ESC to resupsend, but I can't switch to a terminal or enter my passowrd
<macogw> cdm10: if you do "dpkg -C" i think itll tell you what debs downloaded but didnt get configured
<Pici> Crozar: This is a beta, things are buggy.
<Crozar> Pici:  you think iso is connected with this?
<cdm10> macogw: Well, I got the error, so I know what happened, I was just wondering if there was a way to fix it...
<Pici> Crozar: With which? The pakcage issue?
<Crozar> Pici: full version comming in ? 20 days?
<cdm10> Crozar: Everyone's having the same package issue.
<Crozar> no no can you guys burn iso?
<Crozar> on cd
<cdm10> Crozar: I haven't tried in Gutsy...
<Crozar> please try
<cdm10> Crozar: But if you can't, file a bug, and maybe it'll be fixed by release.
<Pici> Crozar: Have you looked for a bug? if not please file one.
<Crozar> like download forexample sabayon or something u want to try
<cdm10> level1_: You should probably ask in #ubuntu there.
<Crozar> how to search for bug ?
<Crozar> bug cd gutsy? in google?
<Pici> !bugs | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Crozar> k =p
<Crozar> i will file after i get back from work
<level1_> if people are having issues with packages, maybe I should not update for a day or two and wait for it to be resolved?
<macogw> cdm10: but if the rest of the upgrade didn't finish because of it, you can manually install the remaining debs
<cdm10> macogw: Well, I'm not too desperate to upgrade, so I'm fine.
<cdm10> level1_: That seems to be the solution.
<cdm10> Now, onto my next problem.
<cdm10> I haven't been able to connect to samba-shared printers or folders in Gutsy.
<cdm10> It worked fine in Feisty.
<cdm10> Is this a known problem?
<level1_> cdm10: I'd like to keep my printer support, I might have to print a paper, and debian doesn't seem to have any printer drivers installed
<cdm10> I've tried manually connecting via mount and smbfs.
<Crozar> thanks guys =) , il test from my side some tests before i claim with a homicidal manner
<angrykeyboarder> ubotu: I wasn't aware of that quick-and-dirty URL. Thanks (not that I was asking...).
<tekhawk> anyone running kde4 on amd64 nvidia combo
<angrykeyboarder> anyone having problems with recent updates to hal?
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> if you didnt get an answer from development circles, and no answer on your bug report, do you really expect a userland channel to help?
<Hobbsee> one of the guys was looking into it, after he'd finished his current stuff, though
<cdm10> Hobbsee: The thing is, I have no idea where to file the bug... or where these dev circles are.
<cdm10> Hobbsee: For example, in which package would I file the bug?
<macogw> cdm10: cd-record
<cdm10> macogw: Different bug :)
<macogw> cdm10: wait are you the one with the cd burning issue?
<cdm10> I'm talking about Samba. I haven't tried iso-burning yet.
<macogw> oh
<cdm10> macogw: No, that was the other guy.
<Hobbsee> cdm10: depends what your bug is - that was to angrykeyboarder
<macogw> probably samba then
<vixyfox_> Hey all, does anyone know if Envy for the nVidia drivers works with Gutsy?
<cdm10> vixyfox_: You don't need envy any more, on feisty or gutsy.
<vixyfox_> cdm10: Why was it created for feisty then?
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: restrcited driver app works better
<macogw> vixyfox_: because people are silly
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee: I don't know who you are, but I gather you've not signed the COC.....
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: some people automaticly look for the old tool for the new system
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: on the contrary.  check my LP page if you wish.
<tekhawk> angrykeyboarder: COC is what
<Pici> !coc | tekhawk
<vixyfox_> tekhawk: Then what would you suggest for a noob like me to linux do, to install the latest version of the nvidia drivers to work with my 8600 GTS?
<Pici> :)
* Pici pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> tekhawk: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<angrykeyboarder> Pardon moi, I guess rudness is OK now?
<cdm10> vixyfox_: Ubuntu will prompt you to install it automatically through its Restricted Drivers Manager.
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: found in the top right of your screen
<cdm10> vixyfox_: And if it doesn't prompt you, you can go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager to enable it.
<rredd4> has anyone installed 7.10 beta without any problems... such as erasing other partitions.    Also, will the install keep my current files?
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: try looking in a apt interface if you dont have the manager installed
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: i think perhaps Hobbsee was trying to point out that your impatience with the bug-hunting process could be seen as rude
<cdm10> vixyfox_: And if it isn't in that list, you can try installing it manually... you'll get better results than Envy.
<rredd4> this is my home machine
<Hobbsee> macogw: i think he's just calling me rude, based on how i was saying that the world works.
<cdm10> rredd4: I haven't had any problems, and no, it won't keep your files.
<tekhawk> angrykeyboarder: i havnt seen anything rude i would say that Hobbsee has been one of the most helpful people in here past few days
<angrykeyboarder> I popped in and askes a question. I'm not sure how that can be seen as rude?
<macogw> rredd4: my only problem was a corrupted deb download.  as far as i know, my debian partition still exists
<cdm10> rredd4: If you want to keep your files, upgrade, don't install.
<vixyfox_> Tekhawk and cdm10: I went to Restricted Drivers Manager, but it says I don't need anything in there? but when I go into my device list to check, it says my graphics card is unknown
<Hobbsee> macogw: but that's fine, he can think that if he wish.  i would have thought that if the devs couldnt answer his question immediately, this kind of channel would be even more unlikely to
<cdm10> rredd4: I still wouldn't install it... I only installed it because Feisty had gotten unbelievably screwed up, and I needed to reinstall, and I had backed up.
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: well if you've already asked elsewhere and have a developer looking into it for you, you ought to just be patient.  it's highly unlikely that any of us know what the developer does not.
<cdm10> rredd4: It's coming out later this month, so wait 'till the final if you want to avoid issues.
<rredd4> cdm18  ok
<angrykeyboarder> And I would have known a developer was looking into it because?
<bicchi> latest upgrade is giving me this error message: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<macogw> vixyfox_: try going to system > admin > screens and graphics and setting it manually
<Hobbsee> bicchi: known.
<cdm10> macogw: That's not going to work if it's not installed.
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> bicchi: Have you checked to see if a bug report has already been filed about that?
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: guess it was in #ubuntu-devel.  i think i was going to tell you, but you'd already parted.
<cdm10> bicchi: look at the topic, I made the same mistake.
<vixyfox_> macogw: I don't see screens and graphics?
<cdm10> vixyfox_: Are you on Feisty or Gutsy?
<vixyfox_> Gutsy
<macogw> vixyfox_: i think it hides by default.  edit the menu with alacarte and its in there
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: just to make sure though KDE or GNOME?
<cdm10> macogw: It doesn't hide by default.
<vixyfox_> tekhawk: I have both installed. Currently logged into gnome though
<cdm10> I thought vixyfox_was on feisty and came in here to ask a question about Gutsy... I may be wrong, though.
<macogw> cdm10: the driver might be there but not enabled.  and it was hidden on my system, i think. i had to get it through the control center
<Hobbsee>    * Make libcupsys2 replace the broken version of cupsys to help out people
<Hobbsee>      who used dpkg --force-overwrite wrongly.
<Hobbsee> haha
<macogw> cdm10: vixy just said gutsy
<Hobbsee> okay, cupsys is in the process of being fixed.
<cdm10> macogw: ah, ok, missed that.
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee:  Oh, I gather you were on some 12 hours ago when I brought this up? I've been logged on ever since (just away). I accept "/query".whenever I'm logged on, regardless.
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee: But thanks for the info. :)
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: quite possibly - it was one of the times where you asked.
<angrykeyboarder> I've now asked a total of two times (here).
<angrykeyboarder> :)
<Hobbsee> argh, fudge.  the buildd logs, i've forgotten where they are
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: check the control panel for screens and graphics
<cdm10> Well, right now, vixyfox_ is on OS X.
<macogw> im going back to the i810 driver.  the intel one corrupts the screen when X stops (such as the first half of restarting X or during shutdown) and i dont like it
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> Is text supposed to sort of 'bounce' whenever you type a letter in Pidgin?
<cdm10> Jordan_U_Gutsy: No, sounds like a weird bug...
<cdm10> Jordan_U_Gutsy: Make sure the text field is big enough.
<macogw> Jordan_U_Gutsy: no.  that's a bug and it's been reported, i think
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> cdm10: That was it, it was just too small :)
<tekhawk> LOL i want to see that bug lol
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> Though the text did all fit
<cdm10> Jordan_U_Gutsy: Well, it's a bug that only occurs when the thingy is too small.
<BERSERKR> ok, guys, question, is the iwlwifi driver present in gutsy?
<vixyfox_> tekhawk: Right now I'm logged into Gnome... I do not see control panel, or screens and graphics... I'm a noob at this, just installed... And I really can't find these things?
<BERSERKR> I just did a modprobe on the module and its not present
<cdm10> vixyfox_: look in System>Admin
<Hobbsee> BERSERKR: should be
<macogw> vixyfox_: right click on the gnome menu
<macogw> vixyfox_: click "edit menus"
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: on the top bar click administration
<crimsun>  1.3.2-1ubuntu5
<crimsun> Published in gutsy-release 5 minutes ago
<crimsun> so it won't have been built for a bit, angrykeyboarder.
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: scratch that system then administation
<BERSERKR> mmm
<BERSERKR> it is
<BERSERKR> you are righyt
<BERSERKR> yet, my wireless is really slow
<cdm10> angrykeyboarder: eh? Is this about the cupsys bug?
<cdm10> !caps | BERSERKR
<BERSERKR> I thought that was the problem
<ubotu> BERSERKR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cdm10> BERSERKR: your nick hurts my eyes :)
<cdm10> Sorry, had to do that.
<vixyfox_> tekhawk: I did, everything is checked, and I'm still not seeing screens and graphics -_-
<cdm10> Couldn't resist.
<angrykeyboarder> cdm10: Nope. It's a bout a HAL bug.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's not in the queue yet, either.
<cdm10> angrykeyboarder: ah, ok.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<cdm10> angrykeyboarder: HAL bug related to what?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: so, 40+ mins + build time, i suspect
<berserkr> ok...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Fixed cupsys is uploaded, please be patient | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
<cdm10> Ah, that's better.
<angrykeyboarder> crimsun:  pardon moi?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<cdm10> Yay, time to update.
<macogw> tekhawk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/145233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145233 in pidgin "jumping motion as I type in the irc window minibuffer" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<angrykeyboarder> cdm10: recent updates won't install. hal hangs on restart
<tekhawk> yeah made thing small goofy bug lol
<angrykeyboarder> cdm10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/147963
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147963 in hal "[Gutsy]  HAL won't start" [Undecided,New] 
<crimsun> angrykeyboarder: RE: earlier cupsys discussion.
<cdm10> Alright. I'm having a problem with a certain USB drive not automounting, so I perked up when I saw the word HAL
<angrykeyboarder> crimsun: I'm not familliar with that. :)
<crimsun> hal seems to start fine on a fresh boot here...
<macogw> vixyfox_: run "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<vixyfox_> macogw: One moment
<Hobbsee> crimsun: looking at the mailing list, it looks h/w specific - it looks like he's the only one who's been hit by it.
<angrykeyboarder> crimsun: It seems that it's just 2 of us with this problem. I'd think it would be everyone. That's why this is so odd. I can't imagine what's gone wrong here.
<macogw> when it comes to things like hal and acpi, one piece of hardware can be the culprit
<angrykeyboarder> But I've never had this problem till a week ago. And I've had the same hardware for the past 2  months.
<angrykeyboarder> I've been running Gutsy for about a month and Feisty before that.
<vixyfox_> macogw: I wrote that in terminal and nothing happened, asked for password, that's it
<cdm10> By the way, I like the new font rendering in Gutsy. Much smoother on LCD displays. There were instructions on getting that in Feisty a while back, but I didn't follow them for fear of breaking something.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix] 
<DanaG> I don't like the new rendering.  I had to dig up instructions to get it back to the OLD way.
<MtJB> seem like eber since i install gusty giblet all is happen is upgrade stuff
<DanaG> ANd it's still not quite the same.
<macogw> vixyfox_: O_o that doesn't make any sense.  that existed on feisty.  it's what you used to change your resolution'
* angrykeyboarder hasn't noticed a difference in the font rendering.
<TuTUXG> cupsys reports an error, this is known?
<Pici> TuTUXG: yes, see topic
<Hobbsee> TuTUXG: /topic, before you look like a muppet
<macogw> DanaG: the fonts?
<TuTUXG> cupsys upgrade *reports an error, this is known?
<TuTUXG> k
<cdm10> TuTUXG: check for updates again, and it'll fix it.
<Hobbsee> cdm10: not quite yet it wont.  has to build first :)
<cdm10> DanaG: Weird... are you sure the LCD thingy is configured right? Maybe you got your subpixel order wrong...
<cdm10> Hobbsee: Ah. Well, could you tell me when? :)
<macogw> cdm10: i dont like subpixel font smoothing stuff
<vixyfox_> macogw: I'm telling you what I'm seeing here
* Pici looks like a muppet, heads to sleep
<cdm10> Hobbsee: or give me an ETA? That update icon in the taskbar is annoying the hell out of me. I'm very OCD about that :)
<DanaG> No, it's a subjective thing.
<Pici> cdm10: its not built yet, give it like an hour at least.
<cdm10> DanaG: Ah, ok.
<macogw> vixyfox_: in the command line, can you just start typing displa and then tab twice and see if it suggests anything?
<angrykeyboarder> cddm10: think of it as a pretty new decoration. That's how I deal with it ;
<DanaG> I can't stand cleartype -- it gives me bloodshot eyes.
<cdm10> Pici: Alright.
<Hobbsee> cdm10:  so, 40+ mins + build time, i suspect
<Hobbsee> Pici: queue hasnt finished publishing yet either, iirc.
<macogw> cdm10: i like the "best contrast" setting for fonts.  i hate blurry fonts
<vixyfox_> macogw: It shows display, displayconfig, and displayconfig-restore
<cdm10> Hobbsee: So, I'm just curious, what does building mean? Does the source get uploaded, and the server builds it or something?
<macogw> as if being on a white background doesn't make them blurry enough!
<macogw> vixyfox_: displayconfig then...dont know why you lack teh -gtk one
<macogw> cdm10: yes
<Pici> cdm10: Yep, pretty much like that.  then it has to propagate to the apt mirrors too.
<Hobbsee> cdm10: source gets uploaded, publisher runs, sources get queued for building, sources build binaries, sources and binaries get sent to teh archives.
<VousDeux> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cdm10> Hobbsee: ok, makes sense, sorta. Thanks for answering.
<shirish> hi all, am I the only one who's not able to update gimp?
<Hobbsee> cdm10: no problem
<vixyfox_> macogw: Okay, that opened up something here. Now I see display and graphics configuration
<Hobbsee> shirish: your mirror is outdated.
<macogw> vixyfox_: what all's on there?
<shirish> bug 148985
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148985 in gimp "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148985
<macogw> shirish: apt-get update then try again
<macogw> shirish: that was fixed a few hours ago
<shirish> I tried the apt-get update & still it doesn't resolve
<VousDeux> so, I take it there is no medibuntu for x86_64 kubuntu?
<vixyfox_> macogw: "Size, Orientation & Positioning", "Color & Gamma", "Hardware", "Power saving"
<shirish> resolve the situation I mean macogw
<Pici> cdm10: Stuff curretntly building: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds
<macogw> VousDeux: why would it need a separate one from x86_64 ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> shirish: yes.  your mirror is outdated.
<macogw> VousDeux: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is kde v gnome
<shirish> Hobbsee: I am using the uk mirror , the main one
<Hobbsee> shirish: add another set of mirrors.
<Hobbsee> shirish: the uk one is *not* the main mirror.
<VousDeux> macogw, the website doesn't list anything beyond 7.04
<macogw> vixyfox_: that's weird...is that the kde one or something?
<Hobbsee> shirish: use your indian mirrors + archive.u.c
<MtJB> it sez 335 updates, is that a good number?
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: That and Kubuntu doesn't include Firefox by default.
<macogw> VousDeux: i'm fairly sure that stuff doesn't matter for arch anyway.  it's codecs
<vixyfox_> Possibly... I mean I loaded KDE in here as well... should I uninstall the KDE package? And how would I do that?
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: it has kde's default web browser
<shirish> Hobbsee: sorry, I meant I have main server listed, how can I have 2 servers/mirrors listed at the same time?
<Hobbsee> shirish: list them both in your sources.list
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: True, but I made the point since Firefox isn't GNOME's default web browser. Ubuntu chose Firefox over Epiphany. :)
<macogw> vixyfox_: no i dont think you need to remove it. try apt-get-ing displayconfig-gtk
<VousDeux> macogw, why do they have seperate instructions for other versions of ubuntu?
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: yeah
<Hobbsee> bwah, what?
<macogw> VousDeux: are the instructions just to use different repos?
<macogw> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> who ran away with gimp-common?
<vixyfox_> macogw: It didn't like that command
<VousDeux> macogw, yes
<berserkr> ok, guys, since this is a fresh gutsy install + all updates, and it actually has the drivers I need, and my wireless is still slow, should I assume my router has the isse (since its not that new)?
<vixyfox_> macogw: Particularily the apt-get-ing
<macogw> vixyfox_: hahahha thats not a command
<macogw> vixyfox_: i was using apt-get as a verb
<berserkr> my other laptop has abg
<berserkr> and it works fine
<berserkr> even vista wireless is a bit slow
<macogw> vixyfox_: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<vixyfox_> macogw: Remember, your talking to a noob
<macogw> vixyfox_: if you're a newb, why are you trying to use an unstable distro?
<berserkr> so I guess I can blame my wireless connection being slow to the fact that it is a new card and the router is kinda old
<MtJB> i have never won a cy young award
<angrykeyboarder> lol
<shirish> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/726335 that's my sources.list atm
* angrykeyboarder is amused.
<vixyfox_> macogw: Because I heard it had better hardware support
<macogw> vixyfox_: well anything new supports new hardware better, but you could've waited 2 weeks for the release
<VousDeux> macogw, I tried changing the wget command to .../gutsy.list, but it didn't work
<tekhawk> vixyfox_: fresh install or upgrade
<macogw> vixyfox_: this is very likely to have random breakage, such as today's 2 packages that wouldn't update
<angrykeyboarder> I can't believe they're gonna release this in 2 weeks...
<Hobbsee> shirish: hm, should be OK
<angrykeyboarder> It ain't ready for prime time.
<macogw> VousDeux: gutsy.list??
<vixyfox_> tekhawk: It's a fresh install
<angrykeyboarder> Feisty was much better at this point 6 months ago.
<MtJB> whats wrong with it, angrykeyboarder ?
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: thats what i was saying today
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx for the confirmation, dunno why it doesn't work.
<vixyfox_> macogw: I guess I'm SOL then till the release of the stable version.
* angrykeyboarder shrugs
<jscinoz> Is ext3 inherently resistant to damage/corruption?
<macogw> feisty had a LOT more bugs worked out at this point
<macogw> jscinoz: nearly
<angrykeyboarder> MtJB: Oh...quite a few things, really.  But
<angrykeyboarder> ..
<bazhang> macogw: you must be kidding...
<angrykeyboarder> oops
<Hobbsee> macogw: heh, excluding kernel breakage.
<VousDeux> macogw, yes, in the section about adding repositories, there is a different command for Dapper, Edgy, and Feisty, but not for Gutsy.
<macogw> jscinoz: i mean, resistant, yes.  immortal, no
<MtJB> luckily it is just going on my test machine
<jscinoz> macogw, i assume it was, my home partition managed to survive being resized and having gparted crash 3/4 the way through.
<MtJB> if the updates ever end
<macogw> VousDeux: ooo you just change the "feisty" to "gutsy" but they may not have a repo up yet.  it doesn't matter. you can use the ones from feisty just fine, i think
* angrykeyboarder thinks the SABDFL should relax and push the release date out a few more weeks. Fedora's done it and no harm was done. No animals were hurt in the delay.
<jscinoz> What is the purpose of the /home/lost+found folder? is there anyway to recover data from those files or what?
<vixyfox_> macogw: Okay, I now have the displayconfig-gtk up and running
<vixyfox_> macogw: Under hardware and Driver it shows nv, that is it
<Hobbsee> wow, a.u.c is slow.
<Hobbsee> today
<macogw> jscinoz: ext3 records what it's doing.  if something happens (like power outtage) on next boot it goes "i was doing x, y, and z.  ok lemme finish that"
<VousDeux> macogw, see, it's the 'I think' part that gets me...I don't want to break anything...fixing stuff can be such a pain
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: dude...
<jscinoz> macogw, what about damage from things like failed partition resize?
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee: :D
<Hobbsee> meh, what's the point in telling you a whole lot of reasons why that shouldnt happen?
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee: Education, perhaps?
<macogw> VousDeux: you can ask someone else, but i dont think codecs care what arch you use or what version you have.  version i'm 99.9999% sure doesn't matter
<tekhawk> macogw:  codecs do depend on arch
<macogw> bazhang: why must i be kidding?
<Lanken> the font installer seems to be broken
<macogw> tekhawk: ok.  do they care what kernel version?
<tekhawk> macogw: that why we have win32codec and win64codec
<macogw> tekhawk: i didnt know win64codec existed. i assumed "win32" was just because that's how windows is called a lot
<VousDeux> macogw, that confuses me because they do have seperate repositories for the other ones
<bazhang> macogw: Gutsy is tons more stable than Feisty was at this point; Feisty was unusable.
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: mainly because uds is already booked, as is various other stuff, and then it means that you have to shorten the next release - which happens to be a LTS, which wont happen.
<Hobbsee> those will do for a start
<angrykeyboarder> Hobbsee: Works 4 me.
<jscinoz> apparently the contents of /home/lost+found are 68 terabytes O_o on a 160gb drive...
<macogw> bazhang: feisty only had 2 breaks for me:  cd burning and sd card reading, and it turned out my cd drive is somewhat broken physically and the sd card reader was a downgraded driver which was fixed 2 weeks after release
<tekhawk> jscinoz: holy****
<MtJB> jscinoz:  thats a nice trick
<jscinoz> still
<jscinoz> my home partition held up well from a failed resize
<macogw> bazhang: feisty has never ever locked up for me.  it's the only thing that doesn't lock up.  dapper, edgy, debian etch, and gutsy all hard lock so i have to hold in the power button
<Hobbsee> macogw: ...ouch?
<bazhang> macogw: ok; different for me.
<MtJB> i never had sex with feisty
<Lanken> I can't install fonts.  what is wrong with my ubuntu???
<DanaG> [ 2810.192000]  ALSA /home/dana/downloads/alsa-hg/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:576: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x10a90000
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: Every OS I've ever touched has required me to hit the reset button a few times.
<macogw> Hobbsee: yeah...  dapper would wait about a half hour....sometimes last a few hours.  edgy did it just every now and then.  etch does it within 5 minutes of boot.  gutsy did it 4 times in the 4 days it's been installed
<shirish> both bzr & apache can't also be upgraded :(
<angrykeyboarder> Lanken: I broke it.
* angrykeyboarder smirks
<Lanken> ass.
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: normally on linux the kernel still responds and you can kill whatever's being silly.  pre-feisty acpi hates my hardware and it seems some driver had a regression
<DanaG> Hmm, I really should post my dmesg and such to that bug report...
<shirish> can anybody look up http://pastebin.ca/726343 & lemme know what to do
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix] 
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: either way, 5 minutes of uptime is really unreasonable.  etch is NOT stable on my hardware
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: I promise you, that's not always the case (not for me anyway).
<macogw> angrykeyboarder: feisty was perfect, and actually....2 or 3 of the times gutsy locked i was playing gnome-sudoku
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: yeah that would be a tad unreasonable.
<DanaG> Hmm, another interesting note:
<angrykeyboarder> macogw: Feisty has been good to me, but I did have a few lockups. nothing major tho.
<DanaG> Remember the nvidia 100.14.11 freeze on dual-core?
<macogw> oooo i forgot my other one. if i dont touch the mouse/keyboard for a minute or two or when i unplug my laptop, the screen attempts to dim.  instead of just dimming, it goes black.  i used to have like 8 levels of brightness available, but now i have 4 and they have a bunch of black ones between them when trying to change brightness levels.
<DanaG> It seems I got rid of the issue on my system by installing irqbalance, not in one-shot mode.
<DanaG> I have a brightness issue, too.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> Same issue, perhaps.
<DanaG> And I get this awful BLINKING.
<DanaG> It's like a punch in the face, in a way.
<DanaG> You're idle?  Whack!
<bazhang> ugh. cupsys upgrade failed
<macogw> bazhang: we know
<earl_> hey guys. i'm running kubuntu gutsy, been having a weird issue past few days with amarok
<macogw> bazhang: the fixed package is being built by the server and will be propagated within the next hour or two
<earl_> i think it might be fixed with the apt-get upgrade i did today, but i'm wondering if there have been any known issues going on with it?
<earl_> namely the problem i was having is that any time i commanded amarok to stop, it would play an error sound effect like 30 times within the course of a second, and then refuse to play a song again,
<bazhang> macogw: thanks!
<earl_> with the error message being that "xine is unable to start up any drivers" or something of that nature.
<macogw> DanaG: that's the exact bug!
<macogw> DanaG: i'll mark mine as a dup of yours
<DanaG> One thing that helps: set the idle dimness in gconf-editor to a valid option, from /proc
* earl_ shrugs.
<macogw> DanaG: i figured out that i have 20 clicks from 0% to 100% and it works on every 5th click, so 25%, 50%, 75%, and 100% work, so i set my dim setting to 75%
<macogw> earl_: why dont you try it and see if it still does that
<earl_> yeah that's the thing
<earl_> i can't reproduce it right now
<macogw> earl_: and before it was 100% of the time?
<earl_> something like it!
<DanaG> I also sometimes get brightness not working at ALL.
<earl_> ii mean
<macogw> earl_: if over the next few days it doesnt happen again, its likely fixed
<earl_> i don't press the stop button often
<earl_> but seemed like any time i did it had disasterous consequences
<earl_> yeah. i'll keep an eye out for it.
<macogw> earl_: well try it repeatedly...play.....stop....play.....stop.... and do that a few times
<macogw> if you do it 20 times and it doesn't happen you're down to 5% chance the bug's not gone
<earl_> yup, not currrently reproducible
<earl_> i'm going to reboot for a new kernel, berb
<shirish> macogw: can you look up http://pastebin.ca/726343 & tell me if anything can be done about this? I can't upgrade anything :(
<erichj> this might seem like an odd question, but is there a difference between a 60hz refresh on and lcd monitor and a crt monitor?
<macogw> shirish: i dont know.  i also don't know what the heck full-upgrade is
<erichj> my laptop is set to 60hz and the image quality is perfect. on my crt viewsonic at 60hz there is a flicker when i don't look at the monitor directly
<bazhang> macogw: full upgrade is what Adept says on it.
<DanaG> 60Hz on a CRT is bad.
<macogw> oh.... weird
<DanaG> Try to get 85 or above.
<DanaG> It's just due to the nature of CRTs and LCDs.
<macogw> dist-upgrade is usually for big upgrades
<erichj> DanaG, i get that but i just was curious as to the difference between the two types. is there a different measurement involved in the refresh rate?
<DanaG> In LCDs, the screen doesn't "refresh", so the rate doesn't cause flicker.
<DanaG> In CRTs, the pixels are actually repainted, in a way.
<erichj> DanaG, that makes perfect sense
<shirish> macogw: if you have aptitude please read man aptitude, it tells about full-upgrade
<erichj> thanks
<Lanken> too high a refresh rate on an LCD causes horizontal blurring that looks a little bit like dancing.
<Lanken> and I think I've heard that it's bad for the monitor
<alcaponage> Will Gutsy Gibbon have a newer Compiz Fusion with new plugins or will it be old?
<macogw> shirish: ok.  i noticed aptitude now says "upgrade" is deprecated and please use "safe-upgrade" and went "oh jeez...trying to protect users from themselves?  why not just improve upgrade instead of adding more options?
<macogw> "
<macogw> alcaponage: it has 0.6.0
<jscinoz> How is it possible to have 68TB of files in /home/lost+found when my disk is only 160GB
<macogw> alcaponage: thats the newest release.  there is no such thing, really, as "old compiz fusion"....it's only existed (with that name) for a couple months
<macogw> jscinoz: you have pointers to that many files
<macogw> jscinoz: like maybe 300 pointers to one file...
<jscinoz> ah
<macogw> so they get counted 300 times
<alcaponage> How come I can't update my compiz fusion?
<shirish> macogw: I had observed that for at the beginning of the gutsy cycle. Myself, I have no comments as how the command is worded, its just it should do its job.
<jscinoz> i cant even open the folder with a root nautilus, it hangs nautilus populating the files
<alcaponage> My compiz fusion doesn't have snow or atlantic cube
<jscinoz> Is there recoverable data in /home/lost+found
<macogw> alcaponage: snow was an unsupported beryl plugin
<macogw> alcaponage: did they bring it back?
<alcaponage> I just saw it on youtube
<macogw> alcaponage: it could still be in the unsupported plugins package
<alcaponage> How do I install the unsupported plugins?
<alcaponage> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported?
<earl_> hello?
<macogw> alcaponage: compiz-compcomm-plugins-main maybe?  it says that's the "community" plugis
<riotkittie> safe-upgrade? <head/desk>
<Creationist> How do I make Dolphin reload it's thumbnails?  For some reason a lot of the video thumbnails are just green boxes
<Creationist> ...like it tried creating it too quickly.
<ironmatar> well its been a while since i was here  dratted moniter went poof
<earl_> craziest thing, the xine erorr message is back, but there wasn't any error from amarok this time
<earl_> just as a test, i tried playing a DVD in kaffeine, and when it got to the DVD menu (with sound output) it gave me a similar xine error message
<AzzClown> I have problems with vmware server ........vmmon not starting up after taking the gutsy upgrade.  any info?
<macogw> alcaponage: hmm that tries to remove some stuff i wanna keep if i do that :-/ it doesnt say it conflicts though...
<ironmatar> is there any version of Ubuntu that is as stable and easy to use as Xp  so i can use it for eve online
<earl_> ironmatar, i'd say youre in the wrong channel for that Q
<hydrogen> thats a fairly loaded and unanswerable question
<riotkittie> uhh.
<macogw> ironmatar: you're in the "unstable" channel....
<hydrogen> .. which means one of us might stab you at any point
<macogw> ironmatar: right now, feisty would be the version of ubuntu to suggest for that...
<earl_> macogw: no idea what caused it this time, btw. amarok didn't do anything funky
* riotkittie hides the silverware
<earl_> and now, about 3 minutes later, it's playing again
<ironmatar> fiesty i went around with for weeks  it so will not stay in one piece
<macogw> earl_: hmm maybe xine changed and amarok and kaffeine needed to be updated to understand the new xine?
<earl_> only, ONLY thing ic ould think of, it tried to play something from an external HD that wasn't mounted yet.
<hydrogen> nah, amarok handles that fine
<earl_> but i dont see why that would make xine go nuts.
<earl_> it should just report that it couldn't find the file, and be done with it
<hydrogen> Amarok won't even try to play such a file
<AzzClown> ironmaster:  i am completely new to debian/gnome but fiesty definately is +/= xp
<riotkittie> why wont it stay in one peice? are you, perhaps, attacking it with a chainsaw?
* earl_ giggles
<earl_> ironmatar: if you're having a lot of problems with feisty, come back in like two weeks when gutsy is released
<AzzClown> anyone else having problems with vmware server?
<Creationist> How do I make Dolphin reload it's thumbnails?  For some reason a lot of the video thumbnails are just green boxes
<Creationist> ...like it tried creating it too quickly.
<macogw> AzzClown: yes someone else said a bit ago that they were
<macogw> AzzClown: i think they were gonna try out virtualbox instead
<AzzClown> yea i'm about to.  i don't suppose it uses .vmx files?
<DanaG> You can give Virtualbox a vmdk file (only a consolidated one, I think), but it may not boot properly unless you make some changes while still under vmware.
<DanaG> You have to remove the video drivers and agp440.sys, and you have to make the processor driver not load.
<DanaG> (look for "processor.sys virtual pc")
<AzzClown> i'm not familiar with it at all.  the IT department i'm in is gung-ho for vmware.  i'll have to check that out
<DanaG> Or just duplicate the drive and try the sysprep "reseal" thingy.
<cyclonut> anyone had any success with eclipse in gutsy?
<bazhang> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyclonut> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyclonut> ah, Ifixed it
<cyclonut> eclipse defaults to java-gcj
<earl_> hey macogw
<macogw> heay?
<macogw> woah
<macogw> yeah?
<cyclonut> however, if you apt-get the java sun 6 package, and edit /etc/eclipse/java_home so that java 6 is on top of the list, eclipse will work properly
<earl_> so out of curiosity, even though amarok was playing fine for like 20 min straight
<earl_> i loaded up kaffeine
<earl_> and had it take a shot at my DVD again
<earl_> just to see if it'd complain about xine again.
<earl_> and it did.
<earl_> said xine was busy or something,
<earl_> -as amarok is still playing-
<earl_> so i stopped amarok for a second
<earl_> tried kaffeine again
<earl_> the error persists
<earl_> and now amarok won't play either hahaha
<cyclonut> is there any way to add information to ubotu?
<earl_> i should be more specific about what happened.
<earl_> i went back to amarok
<macogw> cyclonut: sudo update-java-alternatives
<earl_> and clicked play
<cyclonut> macogw: nope, eclipse doesn't pay attention to that
<macogw> cyclonut: oh. weird
<earl_> and it cycled through all my tracks, as if it were unable to play them, but didn't report an error message. and it was unresponsive.
<cyclonut> macogw- had to edit /etc/eclipse/java_home for eclipse to actually listen
<earl_> i killed it using ksysguard, and now that i've loaded it up again it works.
<earl_> this is all getting weirder and weirder.
<macogw> cyclonut: there's a gui way to do it, i'm sure.  it has a place to pick which java to use
<cyclonut> oh, yeah Im sure it does
<cyclonut> thats how I got it to work though :-P
<cyclonut> theres a gui to change the jre, but it doesnt show all available ones
<earl_> has anyone heard of these crazy xine problems?
<cyclonut> so its easier to just do it via nano
<macogw> heh nano is so weird
<cyclonut> I like it
<macogw> i had to go add EDITOR="vim" to /etc/environment because dch -i wants to use nano
<macogw> i wish more things could use vim bindings
<macogw> like firefox
<macogw> i keep hitting <esc>$ trying to jump to the end of the line, but firefox doesn't do that and then i'm forced to use the stupid mouse (i hate mice)
<cyclonut> hah
<usr13> macogw, you can switch it to vim
<cyclonut> why not use the end key?
<macogw> the end key doesnt do anything
<macogw> neither does home
<macogw> oh wait
<macogw> i guess it does on text
<macogw> home and end dont work for jumping to top and bottom of screen though :(
<cyclonut> oh, no it doesnot... thats pageup/down
<macogw> page up and page down just move one page-view at a time though
<macogw> home and end are supposed to go all the way to the start and all the way to the end
<DanaG> Aack, and now my brightness keys are doing nothing at alll...
<cyclonut> meh
<cyclonut> DanaG: I had some weird brightness issues too
<cyclonut> DanaG: I made it a bit more tolerable in the power preferences
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<macogw> cyclonut: you too??
<macogw> low??  not cool!!
<cyclonut> it stopped messing up for me after playing with the power settings
<cyclonut> there is an option to tell it not to fade
<macogw> incomplete?  i want to know what's missing.  multiple people have replied and posted their lspci -vvnn's
<cyclonut> I clicked & reclicked
<macogw> cyclonut: mine still did
<cyclonut> bummer
<cyclonut> the only problem I have now is that it takes two clicks of the brightness key to get one setting of light/dark
<macogw> i told it not to dim on inactive or on unplug, but it still did if i didnt touch the mouse/keyboard for like 2 minutes (note that "inactive" is 40 minutes)
<macogw> it takes 5 clicks for me to get from a working level to a working level
<DanaG> It takes me FIVE clicks.
<cyclonut> ew
<DanaG> And I get this horrid BLINKING on idle.
<DanaG> Oh, so you're idle, eh?  Slap!
<cyclonut> haha
<cyclonut> I feel like mine doesnt go down as low as it used to either
<cyclonut> but have you gotten any better battery life out of this?
<usr13> FYI:  sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<ironmatar> so what do i need to do to upgrade the gutsy distro i have
<macogw> it goes 100% black black black black 75% black black black black 50% black black black black 25% black black black black black (0%)
<DanaG> My 12 and 37 and 62 and 87 steps no longer work.
<macogw> usr13: i just set it in my environment variables
<DanaG> s/no longer/don't/
<cyclonut> usr13: good tip
<cyclonut> gutsy keeps telling me my battery is shit every time I boot
<cyclonut> which is annoying, but its brand new and worked great when I sued to use windows... since switching to linux I get half the life I would otherwise :(
<usr13> I'm partial to vi too.
<cyclonut> macogw- what if you move the slider in the power settings to 100%?
<macogw> 100% is fine
<DanaG> /usr/share/omf/windows/windows-C.omf:8: parser error : Entity 'rsquo' not defined
<DanaG>     <title>If you&rsquo;ve been using Windows</title>
<macogw> cyclonut: lesswatts.org <-- there's probably something there to help you get better battery life
<cyclonut> macogw: Thanks for that link, Ill check it out
<usr13> Anyone tried the efax plugin for OO?
<usr13> OO v3
<macogw> DanaG: that's html
<usr13> Correction:  v2.3
<usser> wow a lot of updates today
<bazhang> yes
<m1ke> If I am in a voice chat, how do I play a sound file so that they other person in the voice chat can hear it?
<penguincentral> usser: how many are there?
<bazhang> 54
<penguincentral> m1ke: in gizmo you can run it as a blast, but it has to be a wave file
<penguincentral> bazhang: 54?
<penguincentral> ok
<usser> penguincentral: like 136
<usser> penguincentral: like 156
<usser> sorry
<penguincentral> i haven't updated for a while because of my limited bandwith, i have to do 332 on Sunday
<m1ke> penguincentral, i want to use a soundboard on my friend using skype.   http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/flash/play/6522/
* penguincentral already used his 12GB in 3 weeks
<bazhang> well I updated last night, about 90-some; today is 54.
* usser wonders why rebuild compiz every two days
<earl__> hey guys, is there a test to see if my 3d driver supports aiglx?
<Dr_willis> i got 214 updates.. :)
<bazhang> which card earl_?
<Dr_willis> and - i just updated earlier today i thought. :)
<earl__> ATI Xpress 300
<earl__> RS480
<earl__> ATI was supposed to release a driver this month that supports it, i thought
<bazhang> yes.
<earl__> yes...?
<Dr_willis> this in a laptop?
<bazhang> yes it supports it, I believe.
<earl__> dr_willis: yes.
<earl__> is there some sort of test
<earl__> like i know for direct rendering there's glxinfo | grep direct
<usr13> Anyone here using OO 2.3 yet?
<cyclonut> its on my computer, havent really used it though
<cyclonut> it starts and loads a doc fine
<penguincentral> usr13: i've used it a bit
<bazhang> does is support ms--ooxml?
<penguincentral> bazhang: i doubt it
<usr13> penguincentral, I just visited openoffice.org and it says 2.2.13   not  2.3   (I could have sworn I got an email announcing v2.3 release).
<usr13> penguincentral, Have you tried the efax plugin yet?
<penguincentral> usr13: my OO splash says 2.3
<penguincentral> no
<penguincentral> what is efax?
<macogw> wow that Storm botnet is scary
* penguincentral has OO 2.3.0
<bazhang> more powerful than blue gene
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> Wonder what they are going to do with it
<macogw> i might have to start attacking Windows computes with anti-malware programs more often....too many of them lack them
<usr13> " eFax is an online fax service that eliminates the need for a fax machine, an extra fax line and all the associated expenses (paper, ink cartridges etc.)."
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> macogw: I thought that this currently isn't detected by malware checkers
<usr13> "When someone faxes to your number, the fax is displayed in the eFax Messenger solution on your computer or the fax is converted to a file that is emailed to you as an attachment."
<usr13> (My wife uses efax at her office, (via MS Windows), and she could probably make use of it her Ubuntu machine here at home.
<erichj> well after some messing around with the tomato firmware, i finally got it to assign the same ip address to two different mac addresses.
<usr13> The wife works from home one day a week.
<cyclonut> maco - brightness keys just quit on me
<jimmacdonald> how does one change the screen resolution on the login screen?
<erichj> jimmacdonald, don't quote me on this, but i don't think that's possible
<cyclonut> isnt it the same as the resolution of your desktop?
<jimmacdonald> no
<Dr_willis> a user can have their own defined res.
<Dr_willis> I though the screen setting/ (or was it login manager) had an option for that.
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis: this is for the login screen
<Dr_willis> Im in kde at the moment, so not sure about that.
<erichj> cyclonut, same here. displays a 1024x768 instead of the 1280x800 that my desktop uses
<riotkittie> i think i saw someone mention something about it in +1 the other day, but being totally unhelpful, i forget what was said
<Dr_willis> some days it just pays to explore all the control-panel/config tools.
<Ryo> Are they trying to break a new feature every day?  Because I've had a total of 3 features break.  I forget the second one, and today they broke the theme engine.
<Ryo> The first one was the Apps menu
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis: so am I
<cyclonut> so I just restarted X, got my brightness controls back, but have no volume controls
<macogw> cyclonut: mine too
<cyclonut> sigh
<macogw> Jordan_U_Gutsy: it's not by AV.  a rootkit scanner might spot it though, and i carry that around
<riotkittie> oh wait. this is +1
<usr13> penguincentral, Is OO 2.3  pretty nice? And stable?
<Dr_willis> its .1 better! ya got to have it! :0
<macogw> Jordan_U_Gutsy: either way, setting up a good firewall and lots of anti-malware stuff is a good move.  it could at least slow down the amount of spam we're all getting.  83% of email these days is spam!
<erichj> usr13, the page is now centered for typing which is actually pretty nice
<erichj> that always bugged me with previous versions
<usr13> erichj, Yes, that always annoyed me.
<usr13> I was wondering how long it would take to have the page centered.  VERY GOOD!
<Ryo> uuuuhg I want my features back...
<macogw> Ryo: what features?
<erichj> if only i could get the calibri font. it's the only thing office 2007 has that i am jealous of
<notv> on the 18th will gutsy have gnome and/or kde?
<Ryo> macogw:  My applications menu, my gnome themes, and there was one other but I can't put my finger on it.  Every upgrade lately has taken away at least one feature.  it's annoying me.
<Dr_willis> erichj,  that a vista font?
<macogw> Ryo: what features went away from them?
<erichj> Dr_willis, yeah, that and segoue ui
<usr13> FYI:  Here is the efax page:  http://home.efax.com/s/r/efax-sun?VID=44567
<macogw> ok i think the new Documents, Photos, etc. directories are odd
<Dr_willis> erichj,  if so thers scripts for ubuntu that install them. :) or just 'borrow' them from a vista install and put them in ya .fonts :)
<macogw> because it auto-added them to *upgrades*
<macogw> on a fresh install, that makes sense
<cyclonut> I love having my brightness; I wish I had my volume keys :(
<macogw> on an upgrade, it doesn't
<Ryo> macogw:  The fact that they exist.  I have no apps menu anymore.  All the apps are missing.  My gnome themes don't work anymore.  They're un-customizable.
<usser> erichj: u can
<erichj> Dr_willis, I know there are. I just prefer to be able to use them legally. Maybe one day MS will release them under an open license so everyone can use them.
<macogw> Ryo: WTF?  that's just you
<mmkassem> erichj, check http://ubuntu.wordpress.com if you want vista fonts (calibri ..etc)
<Ryo> macogw:  Or it might not be.  You never know until someone else bothers to file a bug report.
<Dr_willis> erichj,  heh heh..  well you can legally download/install the powerpoint viewer that the script grabs. :)   and it will install them.
<macogw> is there a Free font that looks like MS Courier?  FreeMono is close (it's monospace+serif), but the lines are too thin
<macogw> Ryo: true
<erichj> Dr_willis, really?!?
<macogw> but it's definitely not common
<Dr_willis> erichj,  thats how the script works.. it grabs the powerpoint viewer and some how 'gets' the fonts from it.
<Dr_willis> erichj,  i dont use it any more. since i grab them from my vista install
<Ryo> macogw.  Yeah.  So lets make sure it stays that way.  How can I diagnose how this happened?
<Dr_willis> erichj,  now how 'legal' that is.. i got no idea.
<macogw> no idea
<erichj> Dr_willis, if i own a copy of vista i wonder if i am legally entitled to use it's components however i want so long as i don't distribute them. i have a copy of home premium running in vbox
<usser> erichj: actually no u cant
<Dr_willis> erichj,  the way MS does their EULAS' i wouldbe be suprised if MS says running Linux on the same machine as vista is a act against nature. :)
<erichj> heh, yeah
<Dr_willis> wouldent be suprised if ms... :)
<usser> erichj: as regards to fonts i think they still have to be used only within windows installation
<Dr_willis> 'own a copy of vista' i think is not possible. :)
<bazhang> where's MS-SUSE? He should know.
<Dr_willis> of course some RIAA people came out saying that ripping cd's to your ipod was theft.. yesterday..
<macogw> home premium isn't allowed to be emulated, i thought
<erichj> if i can use calibri legally it would totally make my month. that is probably the most beautiful font i have ever seen
<erichj> macogw, it's not
<Dr_willis> "This product can not be ran on alternative thursdays....." :0
<erichj> macogw, but i only use it for testing my sites in ie7
<usser> hehe and on holy saturdays
<macogw> Dr_willis: my cousin was studying entertainment law before, and she said that you're only licensed to use it in the format in which you buy it.  if you change medium (mp3 -> cd or vice versa) that's breaking copyright law
<Dr_willis> erichj,  you are the first person ive seen that would even worry about it. :)
<macogw> erichj: ies4linux!
<Ryo> macogw:  I'm going to try reinstalling UbuntuStudio Menu to see if that fixes anything.
<Ryo> macogw:  Also, the fact that I'm running studio might be affecting it.
<Dr_willis> macogw,  but by not allowing  it.. the record ind. is breaking the federal fair use stuff...
<macogw> Dr_willis: why?  ie7 has 20% share.  FF is 35%.  ie6 is 38% i think...
<macogw> Ryo: oh maybe
<erichj> i am running studio gutsy, with no issues
<Dr_willis> macogw,  i mean worrying about the legality of it.
<macogw> Dr_willis: yeah, but they dont care
<Dr_willis> sue the internet! :0
<erichj> macogw, i think ie7's share is larger. doesn't microsoft force the upgrade from ie6 to 7 without giving you a choice?
<macogw> erichj: no!  you can say "cancel" and it stays 6
<Dr_willis> erichj,  6 became 7 for a lot of my friends without them wanting it.. some how.
<macogw> what would they do, you think, if you say "i didn't rip my cd to mp3" because you ripped it to ogg?
<Ryo> Who uses internet explorer anyways?
<Dr_willis> does it just nag you every 10 min untill you say yes?
<bazhang> cupsys is fixrd! yay!
<erichj> macogw, that didn't work for me on xp. i even turned auto updating and one day i woke up and ie7 had been installed
<bazhang> time to update.
<macogw> bazhang: i know im upgrading
<macogw> weird
<macogw> ive used plenty of windows boxes that have 6
<macogw> actually, the one at work has 6
<macogw> i dont get a linux box there because i'm an intern
<macogw> 2 of the 3 other people in my cube use ubuntu
<erichj> one of my friends had to resort to blocking the windows update url on his router to prevent the upgrade
<Dr_willis> then come nasty security issue comes out for IE6 and ms will say. "we dont support it any more.. upgrade"
<erichj> yeah
<Dr_willis> :) oh wait.. that did happen for windows95 i recall. the week that it was 'phased out'
<erichj> i think i am just going to install the fonts. if MS didn't want me using them they shouldn't have made them so attractive
* Dr_willis reports erichj 
<Dr_willis> :)
<erichj> i bought their crappy vista os, i am entitled i think
<penguincentral> usr13: to what i know, it's not bad
<Dr_willis> I like how MS changed the licensing on the  new fonts.. vs the old ones that ya can grab with msttcorefonts package.
<usr13> Where can I find list of updated / patches done by package manager?
<penguincentral> dunno
<Dr_willis> i must have 7+gb of fonts ive collected over the years..
<Dr_willis> how many variants can ya need.
<erichj> i have a love for non serif fonts
<bazhang> wow
<Dr_willis> note to windows users... do NOT install 1000+ fonts on a windows machine. :)
<Dr_willis> did that one day.
<erichj> i wanted to make love to office 2007 the first time i saw calibri
<riotkittie> thats a lot of fonts. i have a bunch on my win partition that i need to extract :|
<usr13> Log file or history of updates?
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_willis> wonder if linux has issues with so many fonts..
<bazhang> try it!
* Dr_willis thinks erichj  has a font-fetish
<Dr_willis> alt.binary.erotica.fonts
<riotkittie> but theyre in seperate folders. in rars. and then the rars contain zips. and maybe more folders.
<erichj> hahaha
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a retardedly huge /home/lost+found, is there any recoverable data in here? and if not is it safe to delete /home/lost+found
<Dr_willis> i must have 10+ of these '300 fonts for windows' cd's ive picked up ages ago for $5 each
<erichj> i handle all the type facing for the design firm i work for.
<Dr_willis> and i can NEVER find the one i want. thers one i liked that had 'abragonal cave art'  images. :) i used on my CD labels for ages.
<penguincentral> Dr_willis: how old were those discs?
<Dr_willis> penguincentral,  some are proberly going on.. 14 yrs old now I bet.
<penguincentral> heh
<Dr_willis> got some with my first pc.. when i got hire, been there 13 years now..
<DanaG> I tried Vista (Ultimate) in Virtualbox.
<Dr_willis> My first Big PC. a Pent 1, 120. :)
<DanaG> It's not very useful.  None of the "cool" features work in a VM, and it's dog slow.
<DanaG> At least with 512 megs of RAM in the VM, and a gig in the host.
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  sounds like the real thing!
<penguincentral> DanaG: why are you even bothering with vista?
<Dr_willis> vista + 512M was dog slow on a real machine  here. :)
<erichj> my first pc was a pII 400 with 128megs of ram and a voodoo 3. built it myself when i decided to drop my aging mac
<penguincentral> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I haven't seen Calibri.
<cyclonut> argh @ brightness randomly going to 100%
<bazhang> wow the servers are getting hammered
<DanaG> I use the DejaVu fonts, with the "legacy" subpixel filter.
<Dr_willis> cyclonut,  a friend at work had an issue with Compiz, where when he hit the tab key, brightness would change.
<erichj> DanaG, Calibri is a stunning font
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if brightness keys quit during an update, restart HAL and dbus.  Then reinstall gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> I still have a voodoo3 2000 PCI around here.
<DanaG> I wonder if Compiz will run on it...
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: it just changed when I didnt hit anything...
<macogw> Dr_willis: i once printed out every font on my win95 computer with like "Arial" in arial and "Courier" in courier until I had them all out on like sheets of paper so i had a catalog of my fonts and could flip through
<KevlarSoul> my question: If I use 64 bit or 32 bit, will I encounter the same issues i have with Windows 32 bit, versus 64 bit, O/S, re: Driver/software support??
<macogw> i use the Liberation fonts
<erichj> my voodoo was a voodoo 3 3000 i believe. had s-video out. god i miss glide
<macogw> KevlarSoul: no, everything in ubuntu is compiled for both
<Dr_willis> Turn in a term paper with a 'Ransom Note Font' :)
<erichj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Calibri_font.svg
<Dr_willis> Stick Figure Font = My Fave.
<erichj> looks better in office
<macogw> KevlarSoul: the one exception is Adobe Flash which is 32bit only *except* there is a wrapper to make it work with 64bit firefox
<KevlarSoul> macogw no difference? the same process for both?
<KevlarSoul> macogw is using a wrapper a relatively easy and painless fix?
<bazhang> cupsys fixed! yesss!
<macogw> KevlarSoul: right.  since we've got the source, it's just a recompile.  on windows it's "we only sell disks for 32bit" and then bleh
<Ryo> Ok, #1, I remembered the other feature I lost:  Screensavers
<macogw> KevlarSoul: yes
<Dr_willis> i need a good 3d fish tank screensaver! :0
<KevlarSoul> So, all the Linux software will work on either.
<Dr_willis> oh so its not a need...
<usr13> Is there not a log file someplace for apt-get ?
<KevlarSoul> excepting the Adobe issue
<usr13> Or an option for one?
<erichj> speaking of screensavers. rendering was fixed on my intel card. now 3d models are not long transparent for me.
<erichj> no longer
<erichj> wtf
<DanaG> Cool screensavers: rss-glx.
<DanaG> Give them a try!
<usr13> I would like to log what I'm un-installing now.
<Ryo> My screensavers won't work.
<KevlarSoul> Also, my question is I want to dual boot with GG, is that something I can do easily with GG?
<bazhang> sounds cool.
<Ryo> half of gnome isn't working for me.
<DanaG> But be warned: don't use gnome-screensaver, because you can't change any settings at all!  WTF?
<KevlarSoul> (I am currently using Vista 64
<riotkittie> usr13: in /var/log/apt/... ?
<DanaG> It's a "Feature!"
<bazhang> KevlarSoul: gutsy was made to dual boot.
<Alp-> i'm just upgrading to gutsy kubuntu. he downloaded all packages and began to install them. on 2 % i got some errors about not beeing able to install some packages, and now its stuck... what now?
<erichj> usr13, sudo apt-get remove <package> | tee output.txt
<riotkittie> DanaG: can you blame them for wanting to shelter us from the horror of screensaver settings? they are oh so tough, and we are oh so frail
<riotkittie> really. it's a kindness. <hides>
<DanaG> But try rss-glx in gnome-screensaver, and you'll find the defaults to be almost literally seizure-inducing.
<bazhang> ahaha
<macogw> Alp-: manually install whichever package was the first to fail
<DanaG> They run at 500fps, on random preset.
<DanaG> That's not a sane default.
* riotkittie runs off to check 
<macogw> Alp-: how long ago did you start, by the way?  cupsys just got fixed in the last half hour or so
<Alp-> macogw: maybe i missed that, half an hour could be, or one hour
<Alp-> i dont remember the name of the packages
<usr13> erichj, Thanks...
<DM|> anyone gotten Compiz fusion + emerald working in gutsy?
<macogw> Alp-: did the upgrader quit?
<bazhang> does anyone have the link for getting compiz going?
<macogw> DM|: yes, everybody, i think
<Alp-> macogw: nope its still open
<macogw> Alp-: can you scroll back up the "details" box and look?
<DM|> macogw mines not working :( any tips?
<erichj> usr13, that may not be exactly what you want but it will dump the output to a file for you
<usr13> What is the command to show installed packages that are directly related to OpenOffice?
<DM|> macogw its not letting me switch themese
<macogw> DM|: not really. mine worked immediately
<bazhang> DM|: yes, but the alternate window manager is nicer.
<DanaG> try this to see the default rss-glx settings:
<Alp-> macd:  atm it says somthing about libcaca0. it doesnt show a terminal at all, none of the output
<DM|> bazhang which one is that?
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/solarwinds
<macogw> bazhang: what alternative wm would that be?
<Alp-> @macogw:
<usr13> I'm about to uninstall OpenOffice
<macogw> Alp-: yeah i got it....i get called the wrong one a lot
<DanaG> Oh, and it devours CPU, too.
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a retardedly huge /home/lost+found, is there any recoverable data in here? and if not is it safe to delete /home/lost+found
<osmosis> i cant find any existing bugs for this. http://dpaste.com/21496/
<macogw> Alp-: the little terminal output thing is missing??
<usr13> (Still using 7.04 but wanting to upgrade to OO 2.3)
<bazhang> for kde it's kde-window-decorator, not sure about GNOME, macogw
<riotkittie> h. my. god. my eyes, my eyes. D:
<macogw> Alp-: the upgrade won't complete if something failed. just quit the installer nw
<macogw> *now
<macogw> bazhang: oooo gtk-window-decorator?  bleh.  boring.  emerald > gtk|kde-window-decorator
<Alp-> macogw: yes, its not showing if i click on terminal. ok i quit it now
<Alp-> macogw: what now, start it again?
<DM|> bazhang ah i use gnome, but i want emerald or heliodor. and heliodor is no longer working ingutsy.
<macogw> Alp-: cd /var/log/apt
<macogw> Alp-: sudo -i
<bazhang> DM|: oh, sorry about that. KDE is so much nicer with c-f.
<erichj> oh and usr13  using -u when installing will also make apt show you what packages it upgrades
<macogw> Alp-: less term.log
<macogw> Alp-: see where it first errored
<Alp-> macogw: there is not apt directory in /var/log
<Alp-> *no
<macogw> what?
<macogw> weird
<macogw> should be...
<riotkittie> super weird
<bazhang> what?
<macogw> positive?
<Alp-> just an aptitude log file
<macogw> check that then
<macogw> i have an apt directory and an aptitude log though
<Alp-> its empty
<macogw> oh aptitude doesnt say what failed anyway
<Alp-> maybe dpkg?
<macogw> dpkg -C
<macogw> dpkg.log might give info
<macogw> dpkg -C tells what's not configured
<Alp-> debconf made problems
<macogw> Alp-: what?
<macogw> what do you mean?
<Alp-> dpkg -C tells me that debconf is half configured and could cause problems
<Alp-> and there is bunch of other not configured packages
<macogw> ok so debconf is what you need to fix
<macogw> because it mustve broke in the middle of it for it to be half configured
<macogw> sudo apt-get install debconf
<erichj> hmmm looks like the gimmie applet broke today as well.
<bazhang> Alp-: I had to do a dpkg --configure -a on the latest update; that fixed it.
<macogw> bazhang: that should autorun after debconf is fixed.  debconf was likely a messed up file if dpkg couldnt configure it
<penguincentral> does anyone know how to setup finch?
<usr13> FYI:  Synaptic package manager HAS a log.    File -> History
<bazhang> macogw: so maybe new topic should be: debconf is broken...
<macogw> bazhang: its not broken for the rest of us
<erichj> whoa, update icon just popped up with 148 updates. i just installed 121 like 3 hours ago
<macogw> just Alp-
<macogw> erichj: yeah i know...
<macogw> bazhang: bad downloads aren't that uncommon
<riotkittie> i dont have any upgrades. i feel like a redheaded stepchild :(
<riotkittie> updates.
<webulator70> hello, i have alsa errors and no sound but it worked fine on feisty
<erichj> run your update manager, bet you do have some
<DM|> lol it was as simple as i was missing the emerald package...
<erichj> oh man, libhal is getting updated again.
<Dr_willis> i dident see the emerald package actually do anything. :)
<cyclonut> have y'all had trouble with compiz positioning windows so that the title bar is out of reach?
<Alp-> macogw: ok after reinstalling i can run upgrade again?
<Dr_willis> cyclonut,  no i havent.
<Dr_willis> ive seen other issues with compiz however
<cyclonut> hmm, it almost like it doesnt know the top panel is there
<macogw> Alp-: shouldnt need to.  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should configure all the packages that were remaining after your error
<Dr_willis> cyclonut,  with mine the bottom gnome panel dosent show up untill i click on it.
<erichj> 16k/s the servers are getting hammered tonight
<cyclonut> I think my problem is related to window decorations
<bazhang> macogw: I was just kidding.
<cyclonut> even when I move the panel, it aligns with the top of the window, not the top of the decoration
<webulator70> anyone have trouble with an sblive on gutsy?
<macogw> bazhang: oh
<bazhang> macogw: sorry.
<cyclonut> brb
<Alp-> macogw: seems to work now... lets wait :) thx
<macogw> np
<riotkittie> im dowloading at 181kb/s :|
<bazhang> wow!
<Alp-> thats really slow :>
<riotkittie> kB. is that better? still really slow, but :P ...
<macogw> that's not too bad...i mean, i could do worse
<penguincentral> riotkittie: that's pretty good, even i could do worse
<macogw> last week apt was reporting my download speed in BYTES per second
<riotkittie> haha
<Dr_willis> bits.. :) 00 11 00 101 0
<macogw> it was like 500B/s
<Dr_willis> im glad i updatee earlier.
<Alp-> he removes texlive-full :(
<Zoiks> gutsy is installed and working :)
<Zoiks> however windows is not showing up on my grub loader
<Zoiks> how can I add it
<macogw> Alp-: reinstall it?
<Alp-> macogw: yeah :)
<Alp-> ah he installed it again automatically
<macogw> Alp-: i dont have texlive-full.  didnt know about it...woah maybe i wont install that.  i dont need TeX for every language in the world...English, Spanish, Japanese, and Russian at the most
<Alp-> macogw: i just didnt want to install every small packages manually
<macogw> if you install "texlive" it gets all the common ones
<macogw> i installed "texlive" and "texlive-latex-extras"
<Alp-> me too, but it wasnt enough
<macogw> the second one gets a bunch of classes, like business card, resume, mla style...
<macogw> oh
<Alp-> dunno why
<Alp-> for example onlyamsmath wasnt installed
<rkyraccoon55> so, why wont gutsty update?
<Alp-> rkyraccoon55: whats the matter?
<DM|> What would you all suggest for video editing?
<Alp-> DM|:  printing all frames, making changes with some pencils and scanning it back :)
<rkyraccoon55> I get this error every time i try and update "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<rkyraccoon55> "
<DM|> alp- hey.. i aint walt disney
<riotkittie> Zoiks: edit /boot/grub/menu.list ....
<Alp-> DM|: sorry, it's boring to wait for gutsy to finish install
<bazhang> rkyraccoon55: it's fixed now. just needs to reach your server.
<DM|> alp- ok.. any suggestions tho?
<Alp-> DM|: sorry, none. never made video editing in linux so far
<Alp-> DM|: but i think i heard something about a good program. called cinerella or something
<Alp-> DM|: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/
<DM|> ty
<riotkittie> what possessed me to install emerald. ><
<Alp-> np, tell me if its good :)
<Alp-> riotkittie: why? i like emerald
<riotkittie> maybe i just need  to find a better theme.
<Alp-> riotkittie: take that graphit thingie
<webulator70> could not open resource for writing, what does it mean when alsa says this?
<frostburn> something is messed up with the sound settings, other than that, don't know
<webulator70> i had it work on feisty ok
<webulator70> then i format and put gutsy on and i get that
<webulator70> sblive
<frostburn> this is gutsy =P
<frostburn> check out the alsa page for correct settings
<Ryo> Allright, I just found out how my apps menu broke.  If you want to learn how to join in the broken apps menu club, here's how you reproduce the error:
<Ryo> 1:  Make a new user so it doesn't affect you.
<Ryo> 2:  Log in and open the Menu editor.
<Ryo> 3:  Uncheck "show" for rythmbox
<Ryo> 4:  Delete the Launcher for Totem
<Ryo> 5:  Hit Revert
<Ryo> 6:  Your Apps menu is now made of fail.
<frostburn> 7. profit?
<Ryo> hahahaha
<bazhang> hehe
<frostburn> i've found the menu app mess up my settings numerous times
<Ryo> You forgot the "???
<Ryo> So does anyone know how to get it back to it's old state?
<macogw> Ryo: make a new user.  copy their .gnome to your ~
<Ryo> macogw.  Awesome.  Thanks.
<frostburn> or nuke your current settings
<frostburn> that's easier
<frostburn> ryo make sure to file a bug report, or check to see if there's one already
<bazhang> has anyone seen an error where they ask for the flash seven? I have flash 9!
<frostburn> is it for a specific web page?
<bazhang> tw.yahoo.com
<frostburn> are you using non-free or the oss one?
<macogw> frostburn: too late on that one with ryo
<bazhang> non-free; upgraded to it from within kde!
<frostburn> mozilla/konquerer?
<bazhang> yes!
<bazhang> it's sweet
<macogw> what is with all the gutsy questions in Absolute Beginners?
<frostburn> hmm, not sure how much i can help, i haven't used konquerer in a few years.  it could be a bunch of things.  about:plugins shows that flash is there?
<erichj> looks like its time to reboot to finish this update
<erichj> wish me luck
<frostburn> in firefox*
<erichj> woohoo
<riotkittie> i take it that went well.  :P
<bazhang> yes!
* riotkittie steels herself
<erichj> indeed it did. login manager is displaying correct resolution now
<riotkittie> ooooh
<erichj> any word on usplash, is the fix gonna show itself during the beta or are we going to have to wait for final?
<midtown> erichj, which usplash bug are you referring to?
<erichj> any, usplash doesn't show when GDM is loading
<midtown> erichj, oh yeah i haven't seen it in so long i forgot it was supposed to haha. i knew something was missing...
<erichj> haha
<midtown> does anyone else still get the flash to black bug when the logout/shutdown splash screen comes up, that tribe 4 apparently fixed?
<midtown> it still affected me in tribe 5 and now in the beta
<bazhang> midtown: yes.
<midtown> is there an open bug report for it, i have been trying to find it but couldn't
<erichj> not me. although x still shuts down incorrectly for me. the screen gets all garbled and i have to do a hard reboot 2 out of every 3 reboots
<bazhang> midtown: only sometimes.
<midtown> it is every time for me
<jimmacdonald> can someone tell me how to change the screen resolution on the LOGIN screen?
<pvh> I'm finding it very difficult to configure compiz+dual head on my ATI card under Gutsy. Can I help improve the release by providing feedback somewhere?
<jscinoz> is 100C a safe load temp for a laptop nvidia card
<uga> pvh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs ?
<uga> jscinoz: sounds like HOT
<uga> jimmacdonald: on xorg.conf
<Starcraftmazter> anyone else can't download the displayconfig-gtk update?
<MS-Suse> do i need zeroconf for file sharing over network?
<jscinoz> uga, but is it safe? any risk of damage to the card or other components?
<uga> jscinoz: what's running at 100, the cpu, or gpu
<Tomcat_`> MS-Suse: No.
<uga> jscinoz: I don't know about usual gpu temps on laptops, but my desktop one runs at 50C
<jscinoz> uga, GPU is 101C, CPU 54C
<Tomcat_`> MS-Suse: ZeroConf is just a way of configuring a network without central configuration.
<uga> jscinoz: you could try asking on nvidia forums
<ohsoferrety> I'm not sure why, but Totem and Amarok just randomly stopped playing MP3s.
<MS-Suse> Tomcat_`, thanks, by the way, what do i use to connect to shared folder on windows?
<uga> jscinoz: http://forums.nvidia.com/
<Tomcat_`> MS-Suse: Nautilus (the file manager)
<MS-Suse> Tomcat_`, i need to know the ip?
<Tomcat_`> MS-Suse: Use the "Connect to Server" menu option, or "smb://<host>/<share>"
<Tomcat_`> MS-Suse: Or the hostname.
<ohsoferrety> Rhythmbox still plays MP3s, though.
<MS-Suse> Tomcat_`, ok thank you
<ohsoferrety> :(
<ohsoferrety> Strange. Got MP3 playback...back.
<erichj> i love the new login theme and loading screen for ubuntu studio.
<erichj> keep rebooting my desktop just to see it
<erichj> i need to get a life
<bazhang> hahahha
<bazhang> this is living!
<kRush> good morning
<erichj> i agree
<erichj> morning
<kRush> wee cupsys is the first broken update for me since switching to gutsy ^^
<calc> what besides libdvdcss2 does totem need to play dvd's?
<calc> it claims it can't play it still but doesn't say what it needs
<calc> "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc."
<bazhang> hi!
<calc> it used to be more descriptive or is for other types of files anyway
<kRush> calc, maybe a region code problem?
<calc> i've played dvd's on it before afaik
<calc> i am going to test totem-xine to see if it makes a difference
<calc> er weird
* calc checks regionset
<calc> its region 1
<calc> kRush: it was a sony dvd which was the problem
<bazhang> rootkit?
<kRush> hehe
<calc> bazhang: i think that was only on their music cd's
<calc> bazhang: but it has such awful protection that many standalone dvd players can't even play the movies
<calc> its easily broken with programs to copy dvd's though so i'll just copy it and then play it
<bazhang> check out offtopic--blue rays don't work either!
<calc> iirc it is called arccos
<calc> when your protection is so bad that people have to pirate your movies to play them you have done something wrong
<bazhang> no question.
<enyc> Unpacking replacement cupsys ...
<enyc> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<enyc>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<DanaG> Yay, I fixed my brightness control.
<DanaG> edit /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-lcd-{get,set}-brightness-linux
<DanaG> and replace the first couple of $HAL_PROP_LINUX_SYSFS_PATH/brightness
<DanaG> with $HAL_PROP_LINUX_SYSFS_PATH/actual_brightness
<bazhang> yay!
<DanaG> Oh, and then add "options video no_automatic_changes=0" to some file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<bazhang> cool!
<DanaG> and sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > /sys/module/video/parameters/no_automatic_changes'
<DanaG> That last one is only needed one time, so you don't have to reboot.
<bazhang> thanks!
<sobersabre> hi.
<Trewas> the release must be approaching, the last minute breakages are coming in... with latest upgrades my laptop randomly fails to suspend, and that has worked without any problems since edgy
<sobersabre> I have installed java-6-sun.
<bazhang> ok
<sobersabre> but for some reason my JAVA_HOME is set to be /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun
<sobersabre> I have grepped through /etc, and cannot find where it is set.
<sobersabre> can somebody help me?
<sobersabre> this is gutsy
<DanaG> Oh, you can use the utility "galternatives" (it's a package) to update that.
<sobersabre> DanaG: are you talking to me ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<sobersabre> I have tried to use update-alternatives.
<DanaG> Aah.
<sobersabre> but hell. I have setup a /etc/profile.d/java.sh
<sobersabre> it is added, but AFTER it the bad JAVA_HOME is set. And I don't understand at what stage of shell's execution this bastard is added.
<sobersabre> and update-alternatives --all displays nothing related the java 5
<sobersabre> this MUST be something like a script, so I must be able to track it down!!!
<Tomcat_`> grep -R JAVA_HOME /etc? :)
<Tomcat_`> Oh you did.
<Tomcat_`> /etc/jvm contains those paths for me.
<Jordan_U> eythian, System -> Administration -> Networking set the interface to roaming mode
<eythian> Jordan_U: OK, trying that now
<eythian> seems to work
<sobersabre> FOUND IT.
<sobersabre> thanks all.
<eythian> second problem, it isn't seeing my wireless. the option doesn't come up in network-manager.
<eythian> will try a restart...
<kRush> any ideas how to fix high cpu usage with sound playback? rhythmbox goes up to 20% just playing ogg/mp3 which is insane =(
<eythian> Now my wireless isn't being seen. It requires the ipw3945 driver, which I can't see anywhere.
<eythian> the restricted drivers manager knows that it's there, and it claims to be enabled but not in use.
<bazhang> Gutsy!
<BlueParrot> "A Non-printable pdf can be obtained from the following link" Oh yea? We will see what xpdf thinks about that *grin*
<bazhang> ahaha
<magnetron> hehe BlueParrot what is it? a pdf of a cheque?
<bazhang> In ten or so days, we're taking over the #ubuntu and #kubuntu channels! Rasta!
<Tm_T> ?
<bazhang> Tm_T: I thought you were sleeping....sorry!
<bazhang> about being off-topic
<erichj> eythian, sometimes you need to run sudo apt-get update before the manager will be able to load the firmware
<BlueParrot> magnetron: some article off MIT
<KevlarSoul> Tried to install GG and no video, I have a Nvidia 8800 GTX
<erichj> manager did the same thing for me with the bcm43xx firmware. update fixed it and it was able to load it
<KevlarSoul> Black screen
<BlueParrot> hmm, lots of updates to cusps lately ...
<KevlarSoul> nothing, I tried safe mode
<KevlarSoul> Cannot install it
<KevlarSoul> I boot to my CD and run install then it goes black....I wait for a few MINUTES...then nothing.
<eythian> I'm not using compiz, but suspend no longer works (well, resume doesn't). Where can I look for this one. It work 100% in feisty.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I realized something else about the brightness:
<DanaG> The 'set' script should still use "brightness", not "actual_brightness".
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<DanaG> What does MOTU  stand for?
<eythian> dholbach: Q&A about what?
<erichj> master of the universe
<dholbach> Masters Of The Universe
<erichj> masters
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dholbach> eythian: people interested in packaging and becoming Ubuntu Developers
<eythian> dholbach: ah, right
<eythian> OK, next problem, maybe someone can help here: alsa no longer detects sound on this machine. It used to use snd-hda-intel, that module doesn't exist any more.
<erichj> so you got your wireless firmware working?
<eythian> erichj: nope
<eythian> there's no ipw3945 module either. I'm just working through the issues I've found in the hope that some of them work (and I can file useful bugs)
<erichj> well, the intel-hda thing is curious. i'm guessing it's a realtek card?
<DanaG> I have hda-intel, and I get playback, but capture is still broken.
<eythian> erichj: no, intel on an HP laptop. That's all I know about it really.
<eythian> DanaG: what module are you using?
<eythian> DanaG: and I've never had capture working, I'm not too concerned about that at the moment :)
<erichj> eythian, right, intel uses other manufacturers for the sound chip. it shows as intel-hda though
<eythian> erichj: ah, OK
<erichj> usually it is realtek
<DanaG> I have hda-intel that is Sigmatel.
<DanaG> STAC9250.
<eythian> DanaG: that rings a bell actually
<erichj> mine is a realtek alc883
<eythian> alsaconf just says it can't find anything
<DanaG> What's your laptop model?  There may be specs online.
<erichj> DanaG, right, but from my talks with my brother in law. he works for intel. realtek is the most common provider
<eythian> HP Pavilion dv5000
<eythian> device manager just tells me: "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller"
<DanaG> Works for Intel?  Cool.
<DanaG> The thing that bugs me about Sigmatel: lacks even the most basic software DS3D emulation.
<eythian> DanaG: what snd module are you using?
<eythian> this may be relevant: http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/mmannion/entry/sound_broken_after/
<erichj> 82801 is the mobile pci bridge
<eythian> erichj: yeah, that's the best info I could find in dev manager.
<erichj> is there an arrow next to your sound entry, should expand to give more information
<erichj> same bridge as me
<eythian> erichj: nope, no arrow
<eythian> trying the patched module, see if that helps
<eythian> well, one step further, it detects but can't load the module: "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter"
<eythian> snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
<eythian> well try a reboot...
<DanaG> Oh, if you've compiled your own hda-intel, you have to remove the packaged one.
<DanaG> /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<DanaG> Then sudo depmod -a
<erichj> DanaG, make sure you repeat that for him if he comes back
<eythian> OK, I have sound however the master control does nothing, only PCM does.
<eythian> I can live with that though
<eythian> OK, back to wireless. What happened to the ipw3945 driver?
<DanaG> Oh, if you've compiled your own hda-intel, you have to remove the packaged one.
<DanaG> /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<DanaG> Then sudo depmod -a
<DanaG> But only if you've compiled your own.
<DanaG> Oh, and ipw3945 is in linux-ubuntu-modules.
<eythian> DanaG: there was no packaged hda-intel driver, that was the problem. The install I did patched alsa to include it, and produced a packaged one.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I'm using the HG alsa.
<eythian> ahhh. I'm running a -386 kernel, but only have the -generic modules. that might be an issue :)
<eythian> I guess I should change the kernel
<Ramy> i'm connected to a LAN, at startup the netowrk manager applet say "no network connection" and pidgin is waiting for network connection even i'm connected and can surf web and use xchat ? how i can solve that ?
<DanaG> Heh, snd_pcsp.
<DanaG> PC SPeaker.
<eythian> ramy: are you sure the network connection is good? Does 'sudo dhclient eth0' work?
<eythian> Ramy: never mind, I misread
<eythian> OK, rebooting, hopefully with shiny new modules!
<DanaG> Bedtime for me.
<DanaG> http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/shortlog
<DanaG> No recent updates.
<eythian> DanaG: thanks, that pointed me in just the right direction, I have sound (from the default installed stuff) and wireless now
<eythian> now to test suspend again...wish me luck!
* eythian does the happy dance
<eythian> that was the last of my showstoppers, and it works :)
<eythian> now lets test out the new monitor configuration stuff
<DanaG> mic thingL https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3205
<DanaG> s/L/:/
<eythian> the built-in monitor layout thing doesn't pick up my second monitor, but the nvidia controls do, so that's OK. Need to log out because they still haven't fixed that gnome bug with dual screens...brb
<Fjodor> Would anyone happen to know why my geforce4 ti 4600 just turns off the monitor when attempting to start X (yes, I installed legacy drivers as per instruction)?
<magnetron> Fjodor: i use a geforce3 ti 500 with the new drivers
<Fjodor> magnetron: Interesting. I remember reading that the new drivers cut older cards up to and including geforce4. Anyways, I read that after getting the same problem with the new drivers, so...
<eythian> uh oh, found a new major problem: when you log out of gnome it restarts X. This is a problem because gnome doesn't do twinview properly unless you log in with two monitors active. So I used to be able to set up the dual screen, log out, log in, and it wouldn't bother me until I next rebooted. Now that X restarts, this doesn't work.
<eythian> So...anyone know how to make X not restart when you log out?
<Fjodor> eythian: While I don't actually know, I should think it would have something to do with configuring gdm...
<eythian> Fjodor: just looking into that now
<Fjodor> eythian: Good luck
<Sergemine> Hy, everyone. Is there a way to specify the Graphix driver on 7.10 LiveCD boot? 'Cause it chooses vesa for my card, while said here ATI would work. PLS
<kRush> playing audio ogg/mp3/file/stream I get ~2% CPU usage on vlc (oss/alsa), mplayer (oss) - but ~15-20%CPU on rhythmbox, mplayer (alsa), totem ... card is an audigy2zs and I'm out of ideas, anyone helping me figuring this one out would be highly appreciated
<eythian> OK, turning 'AlwaysRestartServer' to false in gdm.conf makes no difference :(
<Sergemine> Is there a way to specify the Graphix driver on 7.10 LiveCD boot?
<murkyMurk> lates gutsy auto update of cupsys fails with, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<murkyMurk> lol..just read topic
<pwuertz> hey, I'm running a system upgraded from feisty
<pwuertz> any idea how to get rid of python2.4 ?
<Sergemine> Is there a way to specify the Graphix driver on 7.10 LiveCD boot? 'Cause it chooses vesa for my card, while said here ATI would work. PLS
<Jordan_U> Only one day left until Gutsy is released http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/dist/710countdown_1days.png ;)
<geser> pwuertz: try to remove it and see what other software you have installed still needs it
<geser> pwuertz: and decide if you need it or not
<Jordan_U> Sergemine, You can change the driver and restart X, unless VESA doesn't work at all for some reason
<pwuertz> Sergemine: maybe your ati is too new and restrictive, so the opensource driver can't be used... ubuntu won't load the proprietary drivers by default
<pwuertz> geser: yea... but the problem is that most packages "think" python 2.4 is required
<pwuertz> geser: it would uninstall the whole system
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, pwuertz, that's the prob that X doesn't start. I had to install drivers in Feisty, but guyssaid on this chanel that the updated ATI driver in Gutsy sould be capable to use myradeon card. The question though is: Is there a way to make the LiveCD system use ATI instead of VESA. Or that is to run xserver-reconfigure or whatever ...
<pwuertz> Sergemine: no way... the live-cd does not include the driver from ati
<pwuertz> Sergemine: strange... vesa should at least start an X server with basic screensize
<Sergemine> pwuertz, even the opensource one, or there isn't a os one?
<pwuertz> Sergemine: there is one... "radeon"... but ati didn't allow the developers to support new gfx hardware
<Sergemine> pwuertz, it is a laptop and the display is 1280x900 so that is probablt where it fails
<pwuertz> Sergemine: try booting the failsafe mode
<pwuertz> Sergemine: well.. your display should work with 800x600 as well
<Sergemine> pwuertz ok. will doright now. It didn't help in feisty so I skiped it this time
<Sergemine> pwuertz, thank you
<pwuertz> Sergemine: just had a friend check out the live-cd I downloaded yesterday... failsafe was the only way getting X up and running
<pwuertz> don't know why
<Sergemine> hm... thanks
<pwuertz> geser: ok... just checked again... only numpy, scipy and matplotlib require python 2.4
<JosefK> has anyone else noticed the default audio settings in gutsy aren't so great for listening to noisecore/grind?  Distorts to hell, thought I'd knackered my speakers for a bit :(
<pwuertz> geser: this might be a mistake
<eythian> JosefK: what's the PCM volume setting, I leave it about 80% for that kind of stuff, otherwise it seems to do that.
<edulix> hi
<edulix> what package contains s2ram in gutsy? does that even exist in gutsy anymore? uswsusp contains s2disk and s2both but not s2ram command
<jussi01> !find s2ram
<ubotu> Package/file s2ram does not exist in gutsy
<JosefK> eythian, yeah, I found that and fixed it, seems to default to 100%
<jussi01> edulix: sorry
<savvas> edulix: what does s2ram do?
<edulix> suspend to ram
<savvas> edulix: you mean hibernate? :)
<savvas> edulix: check these out, maybe one of them is the one you want: http://pastebin.ca/raw/726548
<hylje> savvas: hibernate suspends to disk
<savvas> hylje: hibernate - smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk)
<edulix> savvas: there a lot of suspend scripts, I wanted the one of uswsusp
<savvas> uh..
<savvas> edulix: uswsusp exists
<savvas> $ s2ram
<savvas> The program 's2ram' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<savvas> sudo apt-get install uswsusp
<savvas> sometimes just typing the command can actually help :P
<edulix> sorry
<edulix> you're right
<savvas> (it's a new addition since feisty i think)
<edulix> uhm, no, you're not. I still have the problem
<edulix> # s2ram
<edulix> -su: s2ram: orden no encontrada
<edulix> (which mean: command not found)
<savvas> you haven't checked the universe software repos
<savvas> system > admin > soft sources
<edulix> savvas: not only I hae them, but I have also uswsusp installed
<savvas> check everything except backports
<savvas> hm
<savvas> edulix: have you configured it?
<savvas> weird, it says my swap is not active, hm..
<savvas> edulix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=uswsusp&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<savvas> it contains s2both and s2disk only
<savvas> s2both combines the funtionalities of s2ram and s2disk and it's very useful when the battery is almost depleted. s2both write system snapshot to the swap (just like s2disk) but then put the machine into STR (just like s2ram). If the battery has enough power left you can quickly resume from STR, otherwise you can still resume from disk without loosing your work.
<savvas> (that from http://suspend.sourceforge.net/intro.shtml)
<savvas> hm.. weird, s2ram is in the souce
<savvas> source even
<_StefanS_> any news on ICH8/9 sound support in gutsy ?
<vonHalenbach> hi
<savvas> edulix: I'll file a bug if no one has filed it before me
<vonHalenbach> Can it be, that ".png" files are connected with Mozilla Thunderbird instead of GQview? This is in xubuntu beta. updated yesterday. But it is also on the livecd like this.
<eythian> OK, I've looked where I can think of for this X server restarting thing - any ideas?
<vonHalenbach> the bug with the xfce panel?
<eythian> No, when I log out, the X server restarts. This causes a significant problem with something else. I'd like the X server to keep running.
<vonHalenbach> ok
<nickren> so does gutsy have built in muli-monitor configuration
<nickren> multi*(
<eythian> nickren: in theory. It doesn't work with nvidia, and I couldn't make it work with nv either.
<nickren> what about ati
<eythian> I don't know about ATI
<ikonia> the problem is the differecnce between propritary tools like twinview and xinerama in config
<ikonia> quite hard to make "generic"
<nickren> well both of those are useless anyway
<ikonia> both are fine
<eythian> does anyone here use twinview? If I could fix a problem with that I'm having, that would mean the X restarting thing isn't an issue.
<nickren> one screen will have rendering and one won't
<eythian> nickren: twinview gives both screens rendering
<panosru> Hi, why there is no login screen on aMSN ??
<ikonia> eythian I have used it before
<ikonia> eythian nope
<nickren> well, yes it does
<ikonia> eythian: sorry
<ikonia> wong person
<nickren> but not for  ATI
<ikonia> nickren it works fine on both screens
<ikonia> nickren thats not twinview
<nickren> its what bigdesktop
<nickren> ?
<eythian> ikonia: I have a problem where, when switching to twinview, gnome treats it like one big screen, and panels stretch the whole way across.
<ikonia> eythian you need to change the twinview mode, you can have it as dual screen or a big desktop, or two desktops
<eythian> ikonia: in feisty, when I log out and log in, gnome realises there are two screens and behaves properly.
<ikonia> eythian sorry, should have let you finish, thought that was your roblem
<eythian> ikonia: how do I do that? I'm on a laptop, so I use the nvidia-settings thing to do it.
<ikonia> eythian ahhh nvidia-settings, in my opinion that too is no-usable as a generic tool. I change it in xorg
<eythian> ikonia: there's two problems :) but if I can fix one, the other is not an issue.
<eythian> ikonia: I'm on a laptop, and often switching between single and dual monitor.
<FallenHitokiri> hi, can someone confirm that the current updates that are available since this morning (for gutsy) are not installing but throwing an while processing cups packages?
<FallenHitokiri> exact error is: "E:/v/c/a/a/cupsys_1.3.2-ubuntu4_i386.deb: try to overwrote /u/s/d/libcupsys2/credits.txt that is in libcupsys2"
<eythian> FallenHitokiri: see the topic
<FallenHitokiri> eythian: thanks
<ikonia> eythian I used to do that with a docking station, and got around it with an init script that did a dcc probe and a case statment so that depending on what info came back from dcc probe was what /etc/xorg.conf file was copied into place
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: please run sudo apt-get update
<FallenHitokiri> gnomefreak: I'm doing this right now
<gnomefreak> cupsys was fixed last night
<ikonia> eythian: eg: I had xorg.conf.laptop xorg.conf.docked-work xorg.conf.docked-home and the script coped the correct one to /etc/xorg.conf
<ikonia> eythian: ugly, but worked fine
<gnomefreak> i havent seen if it hit all repos so im leaving it there
<FallenHitokiri> gnomefreak: thats strange. I ran update / upgrade this morning and it didn't work
<eythian> ikonia: in feisty, after logout/login I could switch between single and dual quite happily, but in gutsy I can't logout without restarting X.
<eythian> Hmm. I wonder if restarting just gnome would do it....
<FallenHitokiri> still the same error
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: about 8 hours ago the developer was working on it and within a few hours it hit some repos
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: did you run --force-overwrite at any time yesterday?
<FallenHitokiri> gnomefreak: could it be possible that german mirrors didn't sync today?
<FallenHitokiri> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> fllet me see if i got it
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: let me see if i got it
<ikonia> eythian again, I just don't think nvidia-settings is a portable tool for multiple versions, distros etc etc.
<eythian> FallenHitokiri: I'm using the .de mirror, I used dpkg -i --force-all to install it, and it seems to be happy now.
<eythian> ikonia: yeah, I know. But it now isn't possible to do dual monitor in a useful way without having to restart and reconfigure X.
<aantn> I get a white screen when booting from the live cd on a g5 ppc
<eythian> if I could stop X restarting, the problem would go away :)
<eythian> ikonia: actually, what's the X config to make it do dual monitor but see it as two monitors?
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: bug 149188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149188 in cupsys "[GUTSY BETA]  error when updating cupsys (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149106 in cupsys "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149106
<ikonia> eythian look in xorg.conf and look at the modules under twinview I can't remember all the names
<ikonia> eythian I'll see if I can find it in google if its not obvious on your card
<ikonia> on your config sorry
<gnomefreak> FallenHitokiri: if it doesnt work please reopen that bug give your full error set bug to incomplete please if you reopen it
<aantn> any ideas anyone?
<eythian> ikonia: I don't have a twinview reference in my config
<FallenHitokiri> gnomefreak: okay I'll check this thanks
<ikonia> eythian oooh drat, yes, nvidia-settings does it in memory I think
<eythian> ikonia: yeah, I think it just talks to the driver
<ikonia> eythian yup, I'm not sure how to do it with nvidia settings, sorry
<eythian> ikonia: what I'm thinking is that if I put the appropriate option for twinview in the config, maybe it'll use that all the time and work.
<eythian> ikonia: I also regularly switch between 3 different external monitors, which is why I like it to be dynamic.
<Crozar> Pici: or anybody i have a problem
<ikonia> eythian as far as I'm concerned, that functionality is not available with a tool and requires a custom script setup, which is an ugly work around
<ikonia> Crozar just ask the question, rather than call someone out
<eythian> ikonia: it is available with a tool, it just broke in gutsy :)
<eythian> I used it great in feisty with no issues
<ikonia> eythian the tool as far as I'm concerned is not usable
<Crozar> when i burn a CD my drive's light flashes on and off for many seconds and its burning very well i see the buffer sequence is writing good in low speed then after its completed the cd drive ejects it i was happy until i put it back in and my drivers light flash's on an off to try to read it butt yet it cant read it keeps doing the sound trying to read psss prrr pss prrr pss prr
<ikonia> Crozar thats normally a drive issue, I've had to swap drives out recently
<Crozar> ikonia: on ubuntu 7.04 feisty i wrote 7.10 on a cd how did i update then?
<Crozar> lo
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> you updated before the drive broke ?
<Crozar> i have burned cd's when i was on 7.04
<Crozar> im on 7.10 now and this ismy problem
<ikonia> try putting in paid for CD's such as a music cd
<ikonia> see if it reads it
<ikonia> Crozar the drive may well have died
<Crozar> ikonia i tried a mini cd and i tried data files it works
<eythian> Crozar: or that particular burn failed
<Crozar> but for iso no.
<Crozar> no failures
<eythian> Crozar: did it do a verify pass?
<Crozar> no because im on laptop the cd doesnt go back automaticly lo
<Crozar> the driverr *
<Crozar> i can try , but yet i have tried many things? should i try data ? and see if it writes on my imation cd?
<Crozar> btw guys when i wrote my ubuntu 7.10 it was a sony CD - R =/ does this make a diffrence
<Crozar> similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvdrtools/+bug/46966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46966 in dvdrtools "Burning dvd succedes, but can't read disk afterwards" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> Crozar: try a differnet cd and if you have another cdburner try that as well. what app did you use to burn the cd? to start with
<gnomefreak> Crozar: your not burning dvd from what i read so that bug isnt even close to same as yours
<Crozar> gnomefreak: im on laptop :( its my legend since 2001 final toshiba s801 satelite
<Crozar> maybe that guy who burned dvd didnt try to burn an iso cd ;)
<Crozar> testers check from all angles before claiming
<gnomefreak> Crozar: dvd isnt the same as cd and dvdtools package means nothing for cds
<gnomefreak> Crozar: what happens if you take the cd you burnt and insert it into the cdrom drive while still using ubuntu or windows or whatever you are on?
<Crozar> this time i will try to write data cd and see
<gnomefreak> not for an iso
<gnomefreak> ISO you want burn cd image
<Crozar> huh?
<Crozar> i burned iso successfully through ubuntu 7.03 on the normal cd creator program
<gnomefreak> Crozar: what ar eyou burning ubuntu gutsy ISO?
<Crozar> yes
<gnomefreak> Crozar: buring cd data isnt gonna help you in any way shape or form
<gnomefreak> Crozar: it needs to be burnt asa a cd image
<gnomefreak> burnt as a cd image
<vonHalenbach> iso
<Crozar> gnomefreak: if cd data works then means my drive is fine with the system but the system's buffer or something to do with SCIM XLAbblah problem
<gnomefreak> Crozar: cd data isnt going to work
<gnomefreak> Crozar: your pc will only boot a cd image
<gnomefreak> or dvd image if you have a dvd drive
<Crozar> i know , but i will burn just some pictures in a cd as data cs just to see if its ok
<Crozar> no my driver is DVD ROM * cd r - rw
<gnomefreak> oh i would have inserted cd that you already burnt to see if it copied the info to cd but feel free to do it that way
<Crozar> i got 5 cd's i already burned
<gnomefreak> are they desktop cd or alternate?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i got even a CD RW that i already burned and whenever i put it back it says the cd is empty lol what happened with all the flashes and fireworks while it was on process
<ikonia> so even known good cd's are not working ?
<gnomefreak> sounds like you are having permission issues
<Crozar> imation cd's and 1 sony the sony cd i did on my ubuntu 7.03 that worked =/ u guessing it might be from cd's? but imation is good and this looks slick and a nice competition market for sony's products
<gnomefreak> are you on wondows right now?
<gnomefreak> windows*
<Crozar> im on ubuntu gutsy
<Crozar> i dont have windows my laptop is been reinvented for the real use of computing
<Crozar> my imation mini cd worked when i tested data
<Crozar> i can try these normal imation cd's to write on data and see if it will be readable from my drive .
<gnomefreak> Crozar: what burn program are you using to burn <what are you trying to burn>
<Crozar> actually right now iso
<Crozar> i tried gnomebaker k3b and normal ubuntu default burner
<gnomefreak> why an iso?
<Crozar> ubuntu 6 edgy iso
<Crozar> or ubuntu 7.10 gutsy iso
<gnomefreak> normal ubuntu default im assuming you mean nautilus?
<Crozar> maybe a windows 98 iso =/
<Crozar> i mean cd/dvd creator
<gnomefreak> from places menu?
<Crozar> ya
<gnomefreak> yes that is nautilus
<Crozar> i tried that and k3b and gnomebaker
<Crozar> you say its got to do with permisions?
<Innomen> will the new ubuntu support broadcom/belkin cards hassle free?
<gnomefreak> well its either a. drive is failing. b. your not buring it correctly. but you dont seem to be answering questions with best possible answers or trying to be a wise guy so have at it
<Crozar> gnomefreak:  comon :( im losing hope
<Crozar> ok i just burned a 20 mb file lets see if its readable
<dan____> hello guys, i installed daily updated today, now i cant decipher my crypto partition anymore, i get "failed to setup dm-crypt key mappng" after entering the passphrase
<Crozar> gnomefreak: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2212 1019 (/dev/scd0, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM]  [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW]  [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R] 
* kyja_ has collection of nautilis scripts
<Crozar> i hear in some forums they change scd0 to scd1 ..? maybe for that purpose of my problem?
<kyja_> love um
<ikonia> Crozar is your 20 meg file readable
<dan____> http://www.pastebin.org/4165   anyone can point me at the error?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: !!!!! my data cd doesnt read aswell still making the flashes on an off my drive is trying to read but still psss prrrr psss prrrrrrrrr tik tik tik tik tik tik prrrrrrr tik tik tik tik again and again
<Crozar> ikonia: ~! :(
<ikonia> Crozar your drive is dead
<Crozar> what!
<Crozar> its 2001
<ikonia> I'm not interested any more
<Crozar> its a 2nd generation drive
<Crozar> ikonia:  :( whyyyy
<ikonia> failures happy
<ikonia> happen
<dan____> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Crozar> ikonia: what must i do? should i try to install windows and see if it can?
<ikonia> Crozar I'm not interested
<Crozar> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Crozar> how come!!! i left windows i thought this can be perfect!!!
<hylje> haha
<sc> I'm trying out the new gutsy. I have a problem with amarok. It keeps using 100% cpu while "Updating Collection...". It gets stuck at 91% and then starts over. Music is playing, but something seems wrong. Is this a known problem? If not, how do I investigate further?
<Crozar> still have problems with networking , securities is up the bam and no utilities for eyecandy configuration ,  cd r rw drive problems and much things
<Crozar> il goback to 7.04
<ikonia> sc not seen or heard of that
<ikonia> sc have a look through launchpad see if anything is logged
<sc> ikonia: I did - nothing from what I saw.
<ikonia> sc: log it then
<ikonia> sounds a reasonable bug
<Zoiks> i have a silly question that probably has the simplest answer about the pidgin install in gutsy
<sc> ikonia: How log it? Don't want to sound stupid, but if it dosn't crash I have no idea of how to log it.
<ikonia> sc I mean log the bug on launchpad, sorry
<Crozar> ikonia and gnomefreak this is the problem bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37876
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37876 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Kernel does not read DVDs, no automount" [Medium,Invalid] 
<ikonia> just repot what you've said here
<ikonia> Crozar your not using that kernel
<Crozar> this is the exact problem however hes expiriencing it with DVD
<sc> ikonia: Ok, thanks.
<Crozar> no but same exact situation trust me
<ikonia> Crozar I don't, I'm not interested
<gnomefreak> Crozar: you dont use that kernel so its not the same problem you are also not reading dvds
<Zoiks> with the pidgin install in gutsy... the text box that you write in is very small vertically, if i drag it larger it just resets when I open a new chat window or close and reopen
<Zoiks> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> there is a differnece in both of those
<Crozar> look! he says hen after it stops the DVD is not mounted. (( but i say hen after it stops the!!!!! CD !!!!is not mounted
<ikonia> Zoiks look at default settings, see if you can change it
<gnomefreak> Crozar: i suggest filing your own bug report. addin gto that one will not help you ignoring the issue will now help you complaining about it will not help you
<gnomefreak> s/now/not
<Crozar> !Bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> s/addin gto/adding to
<Crozar> huh?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: what ur saying?
<gnomefreak> spelling mistakes
<Crozar> of who?
<gnomefreak> in short file a bug report.
<gnomefreak> mine
<Crozar> k
<Zoiks> ikonia: i cannot see anything in preferences
<ikonia> Zoiks: it may not exist
<ikonia> rizhun it may resize on new window by default
<ikonia> msn used to do that same
<nickren> ikonia you still in here
<ikonia> nickren yup
<nickren> how long am i banned from ubuntu ircf
<ikonia> nickren no idea
<nickren> that don't have a ban limit or something
<ikonia> nickren I suggest joining #ubuntu-ops with some humble pie as you where pretty rude
<Zoiks> ikonia: so there is no way to edit it?
<nickren> hey ubuntu irc is general. that means everything, just cause some freak doesn't want to see stuff about gutsy at 4:30am is no reason to ban
<gnomefreak> nickren: take it to #ubuntu-ops
<nickren> i mean i know i'm not banned forever.....dynamic ip address helps me on that but still
<Tm_T> nickren: as said, ban discussions in #ubuntu-ops
<nickren> wow, you people are really tight huh
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@ppp-70-245-248-33.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Tm_T> =)
<Zoiks> ouch
<gnomefreak> sigh
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: some likes it tight
<kyja_> I seem to have to desktop menu items in places
<wers> on gutsy, a dist upgrade dialog came out and that's the only way I  can upgrade.. any ideas why it is this way?
<eythian> gaarg, that was a mission, but I now have good dual-monitor support back. And the solution was so easy!
<eythian> I just needed to add 'Option "Twinview" "True"' to xorg.conf, and the driver automatically goes into twinview mode when another monitor is plugged in, and then gnome starts behaving itself. It's not 100% perfect, but equivalent to what I had before.
<eythian> still requires an extra logout/login pass, but after that it works.
<eythian> Hopefully this means I don't have to spend tomorrow rolling back to feisty.
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i will try the cd's on my friends computer brb
<phoenix_> hi, i have a problem while installing avm fritzcard driver http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15713/
<pvandewyngaerde> servers down ?
<pvandewyngaerde> /slow
<ikonia> phoenix_ you've sparked my interest, what is a fritzcard
<void^> looks like the driver needs to be updated to work with current kernel versions
<void^> fcpci should be part of linux-restricted-modules though
<ikonia> phoenix_ your missing some headers,
<phoenix_> ikonia: http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/FRITZ_for_ISDN/FRITZ_Card_PCI/index.html this is the card
<phoenix_> void^: linux-restricted-modules are installed
<void^> you should have the fcpci module then, the object files are there. i can't really be sure though, i've disabled all modules i don't need.
<bdgraue> any idea how to install it, how to solve the problems?
<bdgraue> bdgraue: <--phoenix
<bdgraue> ikonia, void^ any idea what i/phoenix can do?
<ikonia> have you tried to modprobe for the module ?
<phoenix_> ikonia: how can i do that?
<phoenix_> sudo modrobe ...
<ikonia> void^: what did you say the module was alled
<phoenix_> +p
<phoenix_> good question
<phoenix_> capi?
<void^> fcpci
<phoenix_> $ sudo modprobe fcpci
<phoenix_> FATAL: Error inserting fcpci (/lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386/volatile/fcpci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<void^> well, see dmesg
<phoenix_> [ 4877.646916]  fcpci: Unknown symbol pci_module_init
<void^> time to file a bugreport ;)
<phoenix_> hmm, btu what do i have to write in this bugreport?
<phoenix_> what was the kernel-developer irc-channel?
<void^> ah, bug 121978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Unknown symbol in module fcpci.ko" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121978
<ikonia> that bug suggests its a dependant module not being loaded as a dependency rather than an incompatabiliy
<phoenix_> so what can i do?
<void^> it's a change in kernel module api, pci_module_init is deprecated
<ikonia> void ah so it is a change not a dependency
<phoenix_> ikonia, void^ what do i have toi do to get all working coorect?
<elmargol> I can't find a way to overclock my cpu on linux :(
<ikonia> phoenix_ need developer to fix it
<void^> phoenix_: wait for the updated package, use an old kernel package, or recompile it yourself applying the patch..
<ikonia> elmargol 1.) thats nothing to do with ubuntu or gusty 2.) its done at a hardware level
<void^> i suggest waiting ;)
<ikonia> wise
<elmargol> ikonia: I did it on the bios. linux don't let me see the current clock speed (tells me the default one)
<bdgraue> void^: any idea how long tim to wait?
<ikonia> elmargol how are you checking, do you have speed step or apm enabled in ubuntu
<savvas> elmargol: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<elmargol> savvas: this shows me the default clock speed
<ikonia> savvas that tells you the cpu's info - not the overclock
<savvas> oh
<savvas> then I'm out of this :)
<elmargol> I'm looking at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<jhaig> Just out of interest, what is the "Rebuild Test" that, according to the release schedule, happened yesterday?
<slytherin> jhaig: I guess it is test of whether there are any build failures, dependency problems etc.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Fixed cupsys is uploaded, please be patient | The main and US mirrors are currently down/slow, please use others | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta CDs
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<slytherin> jhaig: I think it usually happens when RC is close
<jhaig> Well, apparently the RC is slated for 11th
<slytherin> jhaig: 7 days prior to final release.
<kadakas> how can I use multiple monitors on Gutsy ?
<eythian> kadakas: what video card?
* ssb wonders where hal's  /usr/share/doc contents did go
<kadakas> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<eythian> kadakas: I use nvidia-settings to do it
<kadakas> thx
<savvas> ssb: hal-info ?
<ssb> savvas, I'm talking about this: http://rafb.net/p/DJTZaU51.html
<savvas> well.. in hal-info the readme says: hal-info contains device information for HAL.
<savvas> but can't find the doc for the device manager either
<ssb> and all the difference in size is due to missing /usr/share/doc/hal-device-manager
<eythian> anyone noticed that totem seems to get the aspect ratio wrong for things?
<ssb> ah, found it. -- /usr/share/doc/libhal1/changelog.Debian.gz, second item
<ssb> probably some scripting bug which caused /usr/share/doc/hal to become empty dir instead of a symlink  after upgrade
<bahamada> Hi. I have an Problem with ekiga. Incoming calls are not accepted
<bahamada> outgoing works
<bahamada> can anybody help me?
<bahamada> this problem is present since i use ekiga
<bahamada> but since gusty it doesn
<bahamada> work anymore
<tretle> when is the official realease of gutsy?
<Tomcat_`> tretle: October 18th
<bahamada> RC is 08th
<tretle> hmmm
<Tomcat_`> 8th? o_O
<Tomcat_`> Wow, that's early.
<Tomcat_`> But the current daily looks really good.
<tretle> I noticed that the 64bit version didnt have the places menu in gnome issue resolved
<knofi> well i have another problem... the appereance dialog (gnome) doesnt work properly...
<jhaig> bahamada: The release schedule says 11th.  Do you have more recent information?
<tretle> whereas the 32bit does
<panosru> amsn does not work on 64bit gutsy system?
<knofi> the first 1-3 seconds you can use it and then nothing works any more
<Tomcat_`> jhaig: 11th is more realistic also, because it's Thursday. :)
<tretle> desktop shows up twice in the places menu
<Tomcat_`> tretle: I've had that as well today.
<bahamada> jhaig: no but the current beta works fine ;)
<Tomcat_`> tretle: But that was 32bit.
<jhaig> Has there just been one beta?
<tretle> iv had this problem opn gutsy since i installed the 64bit version
<tretle> was using the 32bit version before that
<bahamada> is there a ekiga support channel?
<tretle> the documents and desktop folders used to show up twice on 32bit system on the early versions, but it got fixed a few weeks ago
<kRush> not really
<kRush> but you can disable the stupid script in gnome session startup that makes those entries
<knofi> does anyone have problems with the appereance dialog?
<tretle> if u ask me the places menu should be just as customizable as applications and system menu's, then you wouldn't have stuff like this top worry about
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I seem to have a lot of console beeps (dos speaker beeps) in a lot of programs
<savvas> nox-Hand: you can disable them in system prefs sound
<nox-Hand> How can I get rid of it? I don't want it :P Pidgin does it, console does it, other apps do it, etc
<nox-Hand> savvas: "Enable System beep" right?
<savvas> yep
<tretle> knofi.... no problems here
<nox-Hand> savvas: It's off.
<savvas> !
<savvas> nox-Hand: try enable it, close and reopen sound and disable it
<knofi> theres just one button working - the close button
<nox-Hand> savvas: Done, still fails
<nox-Hand> Also tried that before
<savvas> nox-Hand: restarted pc?
<savvas> or gdm for that matter
<nox-Hand> Nope, not yet
<nox-Hand> brb
<savvas> try a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart it will kill your desktop manager
<Starcraftmazter> so
<Starcraftmazter> once again
<Starcraftmazter> is anyone else having problems with that update
<Starcraftmazter> displayconfig-gtk
<Starcraftmazter> ?
<savvas> what problem Starcraftmazter ? :)
<riotkittie> odd. i'm missing icons. :|
<Starcraftmazter> in 7.10
<roe> people have been busy, lots of updates today
<Starcraftmazter> today there were a bunch of updates
<Starcraftmazter> the package, for one of them, appears to not exist on the server
<Starcraftmazter> 404 error every time the update manager tries to retrieve it
<savvas> try a different repository
<Starcraftmazter> what ones are there for gutsy
<Starcraftmazter> ?
<savvas> where are you from?
<Starcraftmazter> aus
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nox-Hand> savvas: No effect :)
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: are the links there http://au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Starcraftmazter> indeed there are
<savvas> nox-Hand: maybe you have to disable it on each app
<savvas> nox-Hand: i know for pidgin that you can disable the sound, no idea for firefox
<nox-Hand> I had no problem with it in Feisty though
<savvas> nox-Hand: a bug report would be helpful to being fixed :)
<nox-Hand> Hehe, yeah
<kadakas> will a laptop usb light work with Ubuntu out-of-the-box ?
<savvas> nox-Hand: did you install all the codecs btw? maybe they need codecs... also, try disabling ESD in the sound window
<savvas> under "Sounds"
<nox-Hand> Yup
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: sorry, um.. click on Replace button, Search for: au.archive Replace with: uk.archive
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: save and close
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: it could be possible that the repositories are down, I gave you the UK ones to try
<ReL1K> anyone getting some issues where it says "Waiting for headers" and doesn't move in apt?
<savvas> kadakas: try the live cd :)
<ReL1K> just started to move after 10 mins :P
<LjL> ReL1K: type /topic
<kadakas> i have gutsy installed atm and im thinking of bying a laptop light
<ReL1K> darn it LjL I even looked before I asked that and skimmed right past that :P sorry
<kadakas> but it says "windows" in all of their specs
<savvas> ReL1K: the security.ubuntu.com i think, yes
<LjL> yeah, security unfortunately is the only one that one can't change
<savvas> ReL1K: mine waiteded about 15 seconds and finished
<LjL> but it will work (probably) if you wait a while
<ReL1K> its chucking along now
<ReL1K> just sat at 0 for about 10 mins
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<savvas> happens :)
<ReL1K> yepper :)
<savvas> imagine some gazillions of replies :p
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : The main and US mirrors are currently down/slow, please use others | Fixed cupsys is uploaded, please be patient | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta CDs
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kadakas> for example: http://www.dicota.ee/en/products/accessories/Spot/
<kadakas>  System requirements: Win 98, Win 98 SE, Win ME, Win 2000, Win XP
<roe> what are the load implications for becoming a mirror?
<LjL> roe: http://www.ubuntu.com/node/1282
<eythian> kadakas: I expect that it requires no OS at all, just power through the USB port. I mean, noone supports win98 these days.
<LjL> roe: http://www.ubuntu.com/node/1284 in particular
<Starcraftmazter> savvas, something a bit weird is happening
<kadakas> i'd like to turn it off at will
<Starcraftmazter> after a reload of the reps, it claims there are 141 updates
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: it should be downloading new packages from the new repositories
<Starcraftmazter> however the versioning is the same
<kadakas> eythian: but your logic is sound
<kadakas> thank you
* kadakas goes shopping :D
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: maybe fixed versions
<Starcraftmazter> the differences seem to be things like, "x.y.z.ubuntu2 to x.y.z.ubuntu3"
<Starcraftmazter> what does that mean?
<savvas> exactly, new/fixed stuff :)
<penguincentral> hi
<Starcraftmazter> :O
<Shapeshifter> small question: I heard gutsy will include compiz-fusion. atm Im running feisty with amaranths repos for compiz-fusion. What do I have to do the day gutsy comes out to do a seamless update? Should I keep amaranths repos or should I disable them before upgrading to gutsy?
<eythian> kadakas: I wouldn't be surprised if you can't even in windows
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: maybe they made some packaging mistakes before and now they're fixed or.. better for that matter
<nanonyme> indeed
<Starcraftmazter> but why is it only on the UK repositories and not the Australian ones
<nanonyme> .ubuntuX means changes by packagers, me thinks
<gnomefreak> Shapeshifter: most likely nothing since amaranth is compiz maintainer in gutsy so he should have versioned everything correctly
<savvas> Shapeshifter: since that wasn't in the official repos, you'll have to remove your compiz-fusion in order to work properly
<Starcraftmazter> I...See
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: yes those are our changes
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: it takes a while for some repos to update their packages
<Shapeshifter> savvas: remove it completely or just remove the repos?
<roe> "can expect to use up to 400-500 megabits of bandwidth or more" last time I checked bandwidth is a rate not a scaler
<gnomefreak> savvas: i trust that amaranth would have thought about upgrading
<Starcraftmazter> savvas: I see, but so it's definately newer, and not country-specific or something like that
<eythian> Starcraftmazter: I find the .nz repos to be behind often too, so I don't use them.
<gnomefreak> all repos are slow
<gnomefreak> all mirrors as well
<Starcraftmazter> so which repos are the best?
<savvas> Shapeshifter & gnomefreak: I've seen a dozen users, who had compiz-fusion, complaining while upgrading to beta, I hope they'll fix whatever caused that by then.
<nanonyme> packaging is always the slowest part of software development
<nanonyme> funnily
<crdlb> savvas, are you sure they weren't using trevinho's repo?
<eythian> Starcraftmazter: right now I'm using .de, because I can pull from that at 1Mb/s.
<nanonyme> you'd think writing the actual code would be slower
<savvas> crdlb: as I said no idea :) I did a format on my root partition
<gnomefreak> savvas: i cant say what he did or not but knowing him as i do i would think he would make it simple upgrade however other extras that are in hte repos and not in gutsy will cause issues
<savvas> clean and shiny :P
<gnomefreak> crdlb: good thought ;)
<Shapeshifter> gnomefreak: ah yeah, that's another question: will compiz-fusion from the official repos most likely lack some plugins or will it be the same as amaranths?
<crdlb> Shapeshifter, it's the exact same packages
<shockhead> hi, anyone else having lots of weird issues with the kdepim stuff in gutsy?
<crdlb> as amaranth's repo
<gnomefreak> Shapeshifter: dont know i havent used Amaranth's repo since beryl first came out
<crdlb> just compiled for gutsy
<Shapeshifter> crdlb: k thx, I'll just disable his repos then before upgrading as any updates will be included in the official repos from there on.
<savvas> Shapeshifter: the new compiz has the a manager to configure the plugins manually, compizconfig-settings-manager
<savvas> -the :P
<Shapeshifter> sawas: yes well I'm already using it right now.
<Shapeshifter> sawas: it's actually great ^^
<savvas> then you're in the trend heh
<MtJB> i am sorry to ask, but use what other mirrors?  is there a list?
<Shapeshifter> sawas: I didn't know it was something "new". I used the beryl manager before and the tuxfamily repos I used before did also include the settings manager
<savvas> Shapeshifter: new as in "in a new release" I believe it's the same thing if the repos are being updated properly
<savvas> MtJB: system > admin > soft sources, the "download from" drop down menu contains some
<savvas> MtJB: here's the list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Shapeshifter> thanks for the infos everyone
<bazhang> Hi!
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I noticed that compiz has a memory leak ... or something like that
<ikonia> what maeks you think that?
<ikonia> makes
<aLeSD> if I use it for a long time (7 - 8 hours) I use all my memory
<ikonia> that doesn't mean its compiz or x
<MtJB> savvas:  thank you, you are a gentleman and a scholar.
<ikonia> do you have anything better to back that statment up ?
<gnomefreak> i do i do i do
<aLeSD> and I when I change to metacity a large part of the memory is free
<savvas> MtJB: glad to be of assistance :)
<MtJB> :)
<aLeSD> ikonia: yes it means
<aLeSD> cause the memory is occupated gradually
<gnomefreak> 3d uses alot more memory on a general basis than 2d ;)
<ikonia> gnomefreak swine
<gnomefreak> ;)
<savvas> oink oink
<ikonia> aLeSD ok - that doesn't prove a memeory leak, just more memory in use and changing a window manager releases it
<aLeSD> and when I return back to metacity more or less 150MB will be free
<ikonia> aLeSD that doesn't suggest a memory leak
<aLeSD> ikonia: ok :) u right . But it's a problem no ?
<ikonia> no
<gnomefreak> aLeSD: i will tell you something that was patches uploaded is causing memory useage to be higher but i will not say its compiz because im not running it
<ikonia> unless you can provide a little more puresasive
<aLeSD> ikonia: well ... let me see
* gnomefreak has compiz turned off so i can work 
<aLeSD> maybe u right ... maybe the problem are in the use of the shared memory by the graphic card
<aLeSD> my nvidia
* savvas suggests a workaholic change of nickname :p
<aLeSD> someone has a nvidia here ?
<aLeSD> and use it with compiz ?
<savvas> present!
<gnomefreak> aLeSD: i was thinking nvidia drivers but there is something else there i cant pinpoint
<savvas> no problems though
<gnomefreak> aLeSD: yesterday was the worst i ever saw it and it seems to have gone now.
<aLeSD> gnomefreak: if I use metacity I don't have the problem
<ikonia> I'll have a prod when I get home tonight see what I can see
<eythian> aLeSD: have you checked the usage of the process?
<aLeSD> eythian: yes it seams normal
<eythian> aLeSD: running 'top' and pressing shift-M might help pin it down too
<ikonia> top is unrelisable
<eythian> ikonia: yeah, but it's a useful pointer to get an idea.
<aLeSD> ikonia: why is unrelisable ?
<aLeSD> however I change to compiz now
<eythian> aLeSD: it shows things like shared memory and so on too, which can be misleading.
<ikonia> aLeSD just not an accurate tool too "generic"
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> I need a pair of hours now
<aLeSD> I will report later
<aLeSD> bye
<Starcraftmazter> ok, having a problem installing an update now
<Starcraftmazter> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2"
<Hobbsee> Starcraftmazter: /topic
<aLeSD> Starcraftmazter: reload the repository
<Starcraftmazter> oic
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: if those don't work, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aLeSD> ubuntu 7.10 is faster than 7.04
<aLeSD> u go in the opposite sense of windows
<roe> aLeSD, is it 6 faster?
<ikonia> thats a pretty "generic" statment
<ikonia> "its faster"
<roe> actually it would it "it's faster" :)
<NightBird> roe: sure, it's .6 faster.... I don't know what unit it is.... but it could be .6 faster somewhere
<roe> NightBird, libraries of congress?
<NightBird> roe: what?
<gnomefreak> savvas: please dont advise people to use --force-* without giving them the warning that its unsupported, dangerous ect. ect. ect.
<gnomefreak> savvas: some end user not knowing the differnece may see it run it and mess something up badly
<roe> NightBird, I guess your aren't a /. reader...
<NightBird> roe: I am, but I haven't read it today yet
<savvas> :\
<savvas> ok
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea what does hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused for uid 1000.  that uid is my current user login.
<fulat2k> btw, i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition
<uga> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fulat2k> uga: thx.  worked flawlessly in feisty though.
<uga> fulat2k: have you set masks properly?=
<uga> unfortunately I can't tell about gutsy+ntfs, since it's long time winders doesn't touch my boxes
<fulat2k> uga: haven't touched anything... coz i thought it would work ootb for gutsy
<fulat2k> :)
<fulat2k> anyhow, guess i will have to do some manual configuring with ntfs-3g
<uga> fulat2k: I suggest mkfs.reiserfs on that partition ;))
<fulat2k> uga: i wish :)  but i can't fttb :P
<uga> uhm... decode("fttb"); =)
<uga> aLeSD: [15:35]  <aLeSD> ubuntu 7.10 is faster than 7.04
<uga> aLeSD: are you sure it's not a placebo effect? =)
<uga> they haven't even migrated to initng yet
<uga> I'm pondering on testing it myself...
<uga> worked like charm on gentoo
<hjmills> ok, I read the topic this time and I don't see anything about the broken library problems I keep seeing - almost every gnome program seems to be effected (so far nautilus, gnome-session-manager, file-roller and evolution but I reckon I can crash more on demand) - does anybody have a fix for this or are other people just not feeling it?
<aLeSD> uga: maybe
<hjmills> uga, I used it back before dapper and it rocked but havn't touched it since then
<uga> hjmills: I suggest you better ask in #ubuntu. People here don't use gnome apps, mostly
<uga> ouch! sorry
<uga> I thought I was in kubuntu ;)
<uga> wrong chan :P
<hjmills> uga, gonna say!!
<uga> SORRY! =)
<hjmills> uga, also they would hate me for asking there as its a problem with the devel release
<uga> hjmills: sure, my bad. I thought I was in #kubuntu channel
<hjmills> uga, tis ok, anybody else seeing the problems?
<hjmills> I get it whenever something tries to access the filesystem (evolution when loading a diff email folder, nautilus when browsing, session-properties when I browse for a program to run etc)
<uga> hjmills: did you get any backtrace? it might help the devels
<hjmills> uga, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/149399
<hjmills> uga, all on there - thats for file roller but I have seen it all over the place today
<uga> hjmills: I don't have permission to access that page, according to the thing
<uga> hjmills: is it a security bug report?
<hjmills> uga, no - just a standard bug report
<uga> weird
<uga> "Not allowed here Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.  You are logged in as uga."
<hjmills> uga, looks like it is in libxml2 which was upgraded this morning
<Crozar> gnomefreak: on my friends computer it works
<holden> hi. is anyone using xchat 0.18? when I run xchat-gnome I get: "XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build! Aborted (core dumped)"
<bazhang> hi Crozar
<Crozar> gnomefreak: so my laptop Burn's anything iso and data and still it cant read
<Crozar> bazhang: hey .
<Crozar> bazhang: do you need help?
<hjmills> who do I need to contact to change the package a bug effects?
<bazhang> Crozar: no, just saying hi.
<hjmills> uga, is this better: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/149399
<Crozar> WEIRD PROBLEM! my cd - r / rw ( DRIVE ) cant read what was burned.     [ 1stly i burned a cd either way ( music / data/ iso ) all have a completed successful burning process but after the eject i check for file integrity and my drive keeps flashes on and off making a sound prrrrrrrr tik tik tiktiktik tik tik prrrrr again adn again  and then no media mounted , its like im using windows 3.1 on next generation cd's :/ any help please
<hjmills> uga, no ubotu tells me its not
<uga> hjmills: I can't access it
<hjmills> uga, how odd...
<uga> they know I code kde ;)
<uga> :P
<hjmills> uga lol
<uga> hjmills: I can access my own bug reports though
<hjmills> uga, I'm wondering if that url is just for me somehow
<uga> hjmills: that can happen if you set the bug to be hidden. Default for security bugs
<hjmills> uga, I dont think its a security bug
<uga> you're asked about that when reporting it
<uga> ie, if it is, or if it's not
<AboSamoor> network manager applet can't work properly, the error "no network devices have been found" ?!!!
<bodzasfanta> hi
<hjmills> AboSamoor, you need to install the drivers for your network card - look at the output from lspci to find info about the card
<bodzasfanta> my ntfs harddrive do not automount. why?
<bodzasfanta> partition
<hjmills> uga, unless the tracking system decided it was security related
<bodzasfanta> in 7.04 it was
<hjmills> bodzasfanta, because the stable ntfs drivers are read only and writing support is improving fast but still not stable
<AboSamoor> hjmills 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<hjmills> bodzasfanta, i think the ubuntu guide tells you how to sort it
<bodzasfanta> yes i know
<bodzasfanta> but in 7.04 i just installed ntfs g3
<bodzasfanta> and everything was okay
<bodzasfanta> and i read somewhere that ntfs g3
<hjmills> AboSamoor, you dual booting?
<bodzasfanta> now part of the gutsy
<aLeSD> is it possible that something that occupate memory isn't included in top output ?
<AboSamoor> hjmills NO
<bodzasfanta> its installed automatically
<bodzasfanta> or not?
<aLeSD> I mean the thing that occupate my memory isn't a process ... or isn't recognized by top
<hjmills> bodzasfanta, then maybe you need to configure it - Ubuntu doesnt mount every partition automatically - I personally don't want my win xp partition mounted in Ubuntu
<bodzasfanta> i see
<hjmills> aLeSD, afaik thats not possible - it could be that you dont have permission to see the process or that you are not sorting by memory usage
<bodzasfanta> hjmills, thanks!
<aLeSD> hjmills: how to sort by memory ?
<hjmills> aLeSD, use > and < to change the sort column
<hjmills> aLeSD, I also recommend htop as a nicer alternative to top
<hjmills> bodzasfanta, sure thing - as I said - ubuntu guide has the instructions
<Pici> <3 htop
<Aishiko> hi, after my last set of patches gusty became unstable, it locks up and no input can be done, I just used the live CD to unmount and scan/repair all the filesystems attached.
<aLeSD> hjmills: but top see the ram used by the graphic card ?
<aLeSD> I mean not the video ram
<aLeSD> but the shared ram
<Aishiko> I'd like to know if there is anything else I can do to repair the installation?  ANy help, suggestions, experience is greatly appreicated.
<AboSamoor> what about the HAL, i got at the startup this message "HAL can not start [internal error] " ?
<hjmills> aLeSD, doubt it - I think that is totally seperate and is handled by the bios so the OS (ubuntu) doesnt even see it
<hjmills> AboSamoor, that could be to blame for no network support if it worked in the past
<hjmills> Aishiko, when does it crash, have you submitted a bug report on it and what other info can you give us?
<aLeSD> hjmills: I think there is a problem with the nvidia driver then
<aLeSD> and the use of the shared memory
<AboSamoor> hjmills i upgraded from feisty , and i can access the internet and IRC but the problem,the applet for network manager gives an error and HAL don't startup
<aLeSD> cause no process occupates more memory than usual
<hjmills> aLeSD, how come?
<Aishiko> hjmills, umm no bug report as of yet because I have no other details then it would crash about 10-20 minutes after boot up and log in, I let the computer sit off for hours before rebooting, um lets see I tried the 2 other kernels and the same problem cropped up, I mean I'm not sure what is/was causing it
<aLeSD> hjmills: give me a pair of hours more
<aLeSD> to have some checks
<hjmills> AboSamoor, oh, sorry, my bad - network manager depends on hal to work - fix hal and you are sorted - see if you can find a log file for hal or info about hal in the system log
<hjmills> Aishiko, ok, what were you doing when it crashed and if you boot and login then leave it doing nothing does it still crash?
<hjmills> aLeSD, ok, sure
<Aishiko> hjmills: I was running ktorrent and then I tried not running it and it still happened.
<Alp`> that upgrade messed up my system :(
<Dr_willis> Alp`,  hearing that from several people today.
<Dr_willis> I think i will wait a few days to upgrade next.
<Alp`> Dr_willis: yeah, wait for the final
<Alp`> compiz-fusion seems to be an older version now
<Alp`> and if its load my screen turns black for 3 seconds
<Alp`> *loading
<Aishiko> but I have a good feeling that I might have fixed it by running a fsck on everything, first time I'd booted up and got my wallpaper and not an orange screen.
<TunaTom> It has been said that in edgy+2, the sysv init scripts should be deprecated.
<Dr_willis> Of course in a few days that HalfLifeOrangeBox edition will be out...  so everyone will be playing HL2:TF  then...
<TunaTom> Still, I see no new upstart stuff popping up in /etc/event.d
<TunaTom> I understand that deprecating stuff won't make new stuff magically appear,
<TunaTom> but since I didn't see any news on that topic, I was wondering if
<TunaTom> there was a plan in proactively replacing the old scripts
<hjmills> Alp`, is it crashing when something accesses a folder? if so it is a bug in libxml and a fix is in the works
<Alp`> hjmills: didnt realize a crash so far
<Alp`> my sound is gone too
<Alp`> never touch a running system....
* Alp` slaps himself
<Dr_willis> the definition of 'beta software' :)
<Alp`> heard from many ppl that its good... my fault
<danar> any issues with the latest updates?
<hjmills> Aishiko, oh ok, odd - I don't know if kde apps use libxml2 much but that has known problems atm
<savvas> Alp`: what upgrade messed it up?
<Alp`> savvas: feisty -> gutsy
<hjmills> Alp`, never touch a running system sounds like a mantra for no fun
<Alp`> hjmills: well :D then lets have some fun... maybe you can help me to fix some things
<Aishiko> hjmills: ahh OK, but would that cause a crash if nothing is running?
<rothchild> if it ain't broke fix it 'till it is ;-)
<hjmills> Alp`, sounds fun
<hjmills> Aishiko, if nothing is running the computer is off, if something is running the computer can crash!
<Alp`> well ok, lets begin with nvidia drivers. they're working but i dont know if i have the right one installed. atm its nvidia-glx-new (geforce 8800 gts), but everytime when i start compiz i get a 3-second-blank-screen
<hjmills> Alp`, does compiz come up after that?
<Aishiko> hjmills: well yeah, but I meant no user actived applications just he basics on boot up running :P
<Alp`> you mean, starting compiz comes after starting the driver? or what?
<hjmills> Alp`, after that 3 second blank does it continue and work okay?
<Alp`> ah ok sry :) yes it works after that
<Aishiko> hmmm my windows are funky now... and a I have the size of my files on my desktop under neath the names that's never happened before
<hjmills> Alp`, I get a similar delay - did you get any delay before the update?
<Alp`> hjmills: nope, thats a completly new effect. maybe i had different drivers before... well i'm pretty sure i did. because i used envy to install nvidia drivers (restricted ones i guess)
<hjmills> oh ok - I'm not sure on that one - is the delay causing problems? Probably best to wait till envy makes some drivers for gutsy when gutsy goes stable
<AboSamoor> hjmills is there any command the status for network or the HAL ?
<hjmills> uga, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/149399 that one work?
<kadakas> after todays upgrades gdm wont start
<kadakas> xorg.conf seems to be messed up
<hjmills> AboSamoor, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart maybe?
<kadakas> after 1 hour of screwing around i finally managed to get 800x600
<uga> hjmills: neither
<KevlarSoul> Is there a problem with GG beta not working with 8800 GTX ????
<hjmills> kadakas, can you restore xorg.conf from a backup, fix it manually or pastebin the logfile (in /var/log/)
<KevlarSoul> I boot to CD and click Install, and get a black screen
<hjmills> uga, oh well, muchos oddos
<kadakas> i cant use a backup because the old ones dont work either (they worked before)
<kadakas> i dont know what to fix
<kadakas> ill paste both to pastebin
<kadakas> sec..
<Dr_willis> Gutsy Install worked with my 8800GTSxxx
<Aishiko> I think it's fixed, looks like it just needed an fsck on all the drives
<Dr_willis> I did have to install the nvidia drivers from the repos (using restircted-manager tool) after i installed.
<Dr_willis> for it to work properly however.
<hjmills> Aishiko, oh good - nice one
<AboSamoor> hjmills nothing changed after running   sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart :(
<abonilla> Hi, how safe is it to upgrade to gutsy?
<Aishiko> hjmills: yeah I was merely getting Ideas on other things I could do if it still crashes
<AboSamoor> abonilla till now it's wasting for time
<hjmills> AboSamoor, have a look at the log files in /var/log
<abonilla> AboSamoor: how is that 15 days before release?
<Aishiko> abonilla: I've been running it for over a month and my only big issue was I needed to fsck everythign do to some unstablity after the last patches it seems fine now but I have a few minor glitches (missing hte set of control in hte upper right)
<kadakas> hjmills: heres my current xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f15ce39e6
<kadakas> and the newest xorg log named Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f3bf5103a
<hjmills> AboSamoor, in particular at system, messages, user and daemon
<Alp`> Dr_willis: how does the restricted manager work?
<AboSamoor> abonilla , i upgraded from feisty dbus and hal services are unstable i lost the scanner detection and many other crashes :(
<hjmills> kadakas, what card you got?
<kadakas> Nvidia Geforce Go 7
<Dr_willis> Alp`,  run it.. click on it.. it looks around.. ya check what to install.. it does it. :)
<hjmills> kadakas, you cant get good res on vesa - it is a failsafe driver
<abonilla> AboSamoor: ok
<Dr_willis> It even grabbed the wireless firmware for my laptop
<hjmills> kadakas, install nvidia-glx and run nvidia-glx-config enable as root - that should fix it
<Alp`> Dr_willis: it says: nvidia graphics card -> in use (cannot make anything there but deactivating the driver)
<Dr_willis> could be its allredy got it.
<Alp`> Dr_willis: should i deactivate and activate again?
<KevlarSoul> Dr_willis DID you use 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> see what 'driver' is listed in the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> i do NOT use 64bit.
<Alp`> Dr_willis: its nvidia
<Dr_willis> Alp`,  then it seems youa re usign the 'nvidia' driver. :) not the 'nv' one.
<kadakas> hjmills: thx, ill give it a shot :)
<Alp`> yep
<Dr_willis> I always remove the 'nologo' line. I want to see the nvidia logo when X starts up. It tells me that yes.. its working.
<Alp`> heh, yeah. restart
<bazhang> hi Alp`
<Alp`> hey bazhang brb
<rustlerharv> so i tried to upgrade to gutsy and now im getting a blue screen whenever i try to login
<rustlerharv> any ideas
<savvas> rustlerharv: a blue screen saying about X.org ?
<bazhang> rustlerharv: did you first get into the liveCD with no problems?
<zerwas> Hi
<bazhang> Hi zerwas
<zerwas> Is a Gutsy wallpaper already defined?
<macogw> wow found a very annoying bug
<macogw> zerwas: yes and it's pretty like chocolate frosting on a cupcake
<bazhang> macogw: what?
<macogw> go into open office
<macogw> click on a frame
<macogw> and go to its properties
<macogw> click the macro tab
<zerwas> macogw, oh so you mean the very dark one that was in Tribe 5 also
<bazhang> macogw: wow, I see what you mean.  but thats o.o, right?
<macogw> it tells you that the JRE is defective and to change it.  there's an OK button, but you don't get a chance to change it because you can't click elsewhere while the error is up and it comes back immediately
<rustlerharv> the blue screen is blank and i upgraded from fiesty
<macogw> yeah that's OOo
<macogw> zerwas: im glad there's finally a dark one by default
<bazhang> rustlerharv: you did an upgrade from the package manager, or through a fresh install?
<rustlerharv> through apt-get
<bazhang> which card and driver?
<rustlerharv> ?
<bazhang> rustlerharv: which video card?
<rustlerharv> nvidia
<rustlerharv> using nvidia;'s driver
<rustlerharv> unfortenetly im not by the computer in trouble
<frank81> I haven't been able to have dual screens and have compiz work at the same time. (Ubuntu with Nvidia FX5500) Anyone has this working?
<zerwas> macogw, it looks a bit like the one from warty. the colours i mean..
<rustlerharv> compiz gave me issues
<macogw> zerwas: it actually still has warty's name, but since i used warty's background as the background on the mac i was using over the summer, i *know* it's different
<macogw> zerwas: that one, according to my cousin/boss, looks like chocolate mousse
<zerwas> yep. i somehow hoped this would make it into gutsy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Gutsy/Wallpaper
<zerwas> macogw, hehe you are right with that
<Dr_willis> frank81,  its working here. (or it was yesterday) :) not sure about the updates.
<Dr_willis> frank81,  8800gtsxxx card.
<Dr_willis> I installed, enbled the nvidia drivers with the restircted manager, then ran the nvidia-config tool. THEN i  restarted X. (it needed  a restart to work propeerly)
<Dr_willis> Had wobbly windows on both monitors. :)
<Starcraftmazter> those 141 fixed a hella lots bugs
<Starcraftmazter> howeverrr compiz and workspaces still aren't integrated=/
<frank81> Dr_willis: do you have xinerama enabled? I didn't touch the nvidia-config tool (yet). Just the X configuration dialgo
<Starcraftmazter> rotation of cube, doesnt seem to change workspace
<rustlerharv> nvidia-config is garbage
<Dr_willis> frank81,  xinerama is NOT comaptiable with compiz
<rustlerharv> it never did do what i told it to do
<Dr_willis> The X config dialog would NOt enable my 2nd monitor. it dident even see it.
<rustlerharv> i just went in and changed the x config
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/726840         is my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> I updated last night.. now am afraid to reboot.. :) heh heh
<Aishiko_> OK it took it longer to crash then last time and the windows are still messed up :(
<savvas> Starcraftmazter: you need the compiz manager package: http://medigeek.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-unveil-real-power-of-compiz.html
<Starcraftmazter> I've already got it ;)
<macogw> Starcraftmazter: ps -ef | grep compiz
<bazhang> compizconfig settings manager
<savvas>  well... you have the shortcut keys there
<macogw> Starcraftmazter: is "gconf" one of the options listed with it?
<macogw> if it is, it might be blocking the ccsm settings.  if you start it with just ccp, they'll work
<bazhang> alt + f2 compiz --replace &
<Starcraftmazter> doesn't look like it
<macogw> ok
<macogw> is ccp showing?
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<Starcraftmazter> ps -ef | grep compiz
<Starcraftmazter> oop[s
<macogw> k then idk
<Starcraftmazter> :D
<Starcraftmazter> one of these days ill figure it out
<frank81> Dr_willis: ok. hmm I could enable the 2nd monitor with the x config dialog. This dialog has no option for xinerama. But when I go to the nvidia config menu, I see that xinerama WAS enabled.
<Dr_willis> The x config dialiog did not see my 2nd monitor at all. so i dont use it..  i only used that nvidia config tool.
<Dr_willis> ption         "Xinerama" "0"    - Xinerama is OFF. i belive. in my xorg.conf
<rustlerharv> Dr_willis: did it not list it as a monitor on the left
<rustlerharv> on my computer it kept putting my second monitor behind the first one
<Dr_willis> rustlerharv,  the X config tool. showed One monitor. thats it..  the nvidia config tool showed both of them. I enabled the 2nd one. which was allready in the proper position.
<rustlerharv> k
<Dr_willis> the apply (or whatever button) then turned it on (with no ned to restart X) but the window manager was still confused. I had to do a total 'restart of X' for the programs to figure it out.
<macogw> bazhang: should probably ask someone using an rpm-based distro if that bug's in their OOo
<rustlerharv> the config tool just gave me huge problems
<Dr_willis> even then the gnome and kde panels showed up on the wrong monitor by default. Had to drag them over.
<macogw> bazhang: i say rpm because it could have been from a debian patch
<bazhang> macogw: ok; my bad.
<rustlerharv> ya it kept making my number 2 monitor my number 1
<macogw> bazhang: well when you consider that each distro tends to fiddle with things, i think it's best to ask someone using a different distro. there could be debian and ubuntu patches messing with it.
<Aishiko> dpkg --configure -a I got this trying to run sypatic is this a major error?
<Dr_willis> part of this is how the nvidia cards default  i belive. i have older cards that work differently. :(
<Dr_willis> a least now i got GDM and the console on the proper monitor
<Dr_willis> I got a whole 2nd monitor with.. conky running onit.. :) thats about it . heh.
<bazhang> macogw: I'll go over to #Suse; first have to change my nick to MS-SUSE though.
<Instabin> oh no i just did an update that requires a restart... wish me luck
<Aishiko> it was saying to run that command manually
<macogw> bazhang: hhaha ok
<Dr_willis> i need to restart also.. bbl
<Instabin> bazhang: That is going to be Microsofts next os after they figure out that vista has faild
<bazhang> Instabin: hahahha
<Aishiko> OK it said I had errors in scrollkeeper, nautilus-data, synapatic, gnome-panel, gonme-panel-data, and gnome-app-install
<bazhang> macogw: what would be a good way to summarize the bug? Macro bug in OO excel?
<macogw> bazhang: that was in writer
<Aishiko> sounds like I need to reinstall those huh?
<Instabin> bazhang: it will also have backwards compatibility b/c of wine
<bazhang> macogw: macro bug in OO?
<bazhang> Instabin: and inter-operability...
<Instabin> lol
<macogw> bazhang: "the macro tab in "properties" on elements brings up a stream of JRE errors on ubuntu.  can someone check if this happens on suse as well?"
<macogw> bazhang: point out that its 2.3
<bazhang> macogw: okey dokey!
<macogw> bazhang: know what's funny?  it's complaining because i use *real* Sun Java
<macogw> it said im using a broken Java
<Instabin> lol
<macogw> but i think it might be because OOo is built against GCJ
<bazhang> macogw: hahaha
<Aishiko> OK I'm reinstalling those errored packages/apps
<bazhang> opensuse.org is down!
<macogw> i would, however, like it if there was a way to put in a macro that would automagically take any text marked "Times New Roman" and convert it to Liberation Serif, and "Arial" to Liberation Sans because I don't have TNR or Arial installed and that results in it trying to approximate from info inside the .doc, and the formatting gets messed up.  turning it into the liberation fonts fixes all the layout stuff
<macogw> i intentionally removed msttcorefonts
<macogw> i'm trying to get rid of non-free things when i can
<macogw> when i get a new digital audio player that i can rockbox, i'm getting rid of the mp3 codecs
<bazhang> macogw: music in .ogg?
<macogw> my current player is un-rockbox-able :(
<macogw> i have my music ripped to both
<macogw> i only play the oggs on my computer.  the mp3's are just for the mp3 player :P
<bazhang> cool.
<bazhang> no answer yet at #suse
<bazhang> macogw: from the suse mod: What do you mean with "elements" - say where you click & I'try it here
<bazhang> properties?
<macogw> bazhang: make a frame and go to its properties
<macogw> bazhang: ill check it might happen with tables and other stuff too
<bazhang> macogw: cool
<macogw> oh table doesnt have a macro option
<macogw> ok idk what all has macro options, but i found it on a frame
<bazhang> macogw: from the suse guy:  I made a frame, double clicked on it and then choose the Makro tab - works fine here
<bazhang> macogw: so you were right.
<macogw> bazhang: ask if he has sun or gcj java set in his options
<bazhang> macogw: checking...
<bazhang> macogw: from the suse guy: Sun 1.5 - Don't use gcj for OO, there where problems before
<macogw> bazhang: ok. i'm using sun 1.6.  which are you using?
<Aishiko> reinstalling those packages and a reboot and things look good
<Aishiko> nautilus and gnome packages giving back errors, I'm not sure but I think those could cause the unstablity
<Almindor> ah cool fixed cupsys is on the way, good :)
<macogw> er...fixed cupsys went through last night around 11
<macogw> bazhang: still around??
<Alp`> how can i change the login screen? i dont mean the wallpaper. first i want a new look... maybe the one from feisty, the new login manager if gutsy looks terrible
<Alp`> and the resolution is too less too.. i want 1600x1200 like my desktop res
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. had 8 updates in the time it took me to reboot and log back in.. and now it wants a reboot again. heh.
<Dr_willis> The updated dident even sem tobe for anything that needed a reboot either.
<delight> I got this ongoing error for about 2 weeks and I'm wondering if other ppl gut it too. On my gutsy I got kde (kubuntu-desktop) additional installed but the setting menus remain empty ... kcontrol throws me a warning:kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/
<delight> so all kde-settings dialogs either don't appear or remain empty
<delight> anybody else who got similiar problems ?
<Creationist> Running Kubuntu Gutsy... for some reason, WHen I try to use Dolphin to browse to Storage Media it just hangs there... doesn't display anything (the status bar for "Loading directory" is stuck at 0%)
<Creationist> Also, nothing is being auto-mounted anymore.
<Creationist> hmm.... same problem after a complete restart.
<Creationist> I haven't installed any system packages that should have affected this.
<Creationist> lol and now Amarok has decided to commit suicide and not return too.  Man, and they expect Gutsy to be stable this month?
<Creationist> grr
<Dr_willis> They could always delay it.
<Creationist> usser: You've helped me before.  Any idea why I can't mount any devices and Dolphin just hangs when trying to browse to Storage Media?
<Hobbsee> perfectly stable here...
<Hobbsee> config thing?
<Creationist> Hobbsee: I don't know... this same exact problem has come and gone before.
<Creationist> Hobbsee: With or without installing new software.  Last time just restarting my computer fixed it, but not this time.
<usser> Creationist did u try running dolphin from console any particular error messages that it gives?
<Dr_willis> can konqueror get to the storage media place?
<Creationist> usser: Throws a few of these errors: kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype system not found
<Dr_willis> is it tryign to get to media:// ? or system://media, or somewhere else?
<Creationist> Dr_willis: No, Konqueror shows 0 files.
<Eq|work> this with an external drive? usb/firewire type thing?
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Dolphin goes to system:/media/    Konq goes to media:/
<usser> Creationist what exactly doesnt it mount like a cd?
<Creationist> usser: I can't mount CDs either.
<savvas> 4~/quit
<savvas> oops
<penguin42> Has anyone else seen soundjuicer not pop up on an audio cd insert? It did for the first CD I ripped but when I put the next one in it didn't
<Creationist> Right now I'm trying to mount my digital camcorder... but nothing will mount.
<[Ramy] > CD ROM icon does not appear and i can't access my CDs , how i can solve that ?
<Eq|work> Creationist : manually, or using automounter
<Eq|work> hm.. have you just updated?
<Creationist> Eq|work: Just the automounter.  It worked yesterday and nothing has changed
<usser> Creationist well i really have no idea, i'd try to manually mount things
<Eq|work> can you mount it manually?
* penguin42 has found that Rhythymbox will also rip by itself - which seems a waste, surely it should just ask Soundjuicer nicely
<Eq|work> penguin42 : they're entirely different (and unrelated) apps...
<Eq|work> and one shouldn't expect the other to be installed..
<Creationist> How do I find out what device it is in /dev?  dmesg shows it connecting, but doesn't mention a device name.
<Eq|work> no device name at all? that'd be bad.
<Eq|work> have you done any updates since yesterday?
<Eq|work> at all
<Creationist> Eq|work: usb 5-2.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<Creationist> Eq|work: Not that I remember, no.  I think the last time I ran updates was yesterday morning.
<penguin42> Eq|work: But the effect is that on the default install they don't work together nicely; even though Soundjuicer is set up as the default behaviour on insert of an audio CD
<Eq|work> i fail to see how one being the default would (or should) affect the other
<penguin42> Eq|work: Because the system as a whole should work nicely not just individual apps
<Eq|work> if you're running rhythymbox, i also fail to see why it should talk to soundjuicer
<Eq|work> in what way are they not working together nicely?
<Eq|work> unless they're breaking each other, i fail to see any issue
<dv____> hello,
<RichW> cupsys seems to conflict with libcupsys2
<RichW> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<Pici> RichW: See the topic
<dv____> I have a slight problem here, setting up a PC for my sis,
<dv____> but its oct 5th, and gutsy is out on oct 13th
<RichW> tnx
<dv____> I am thinking about installing the gutsy beta,
<dv____> and apt-get update it once gutsy final is out
<dv____> however, how safe is this? can I upgrade without problems from beta to release?
<Pici> 18th
<Creationist> dv____: Better than installing it twice.. but be warned Gutsy is far from stable.
<RichW> dv____: please use the gui updater.. its more intelligent
<Dr_willis> i always forget about the GUI updater..
<Dr_willis> whats it called..
<dv____> synaptic?
<RichW> Update Manager
<Creationist> Dr_willis: KHeadache?
<penguin42> Eq|work: OK where should I start; 1) When you rip a CD with soundjuicer the library doesn't update properly in rhythymbox if you put it on watch for new files; 2) When you put in a new CD where there are multiple possible names found in the CD database you sometimes get dialogues from both of them popping up at about the same time (both of them having separately queried what CD it is); 3) The ripping mechanism in Rhythymbox is pretty minimal and would
<penguin42>  probably be better using synaptic if available
<penguin42> synaptic?
<penguin42> soundjuicer
<Creationist> grr... I need these videos off my camera.  worked two days ago...
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  heh. boot live cd. copy files over.. reboot to system
<Eq|work> penguin42 : they're unconnected projects, so 3) wll never happen. 2) - don't have both running. close rhythymbox or disable it's watching of cd's. 1) raise a bug upstream against rhythymbox once you determine it isn't just how you're using it
<Dr_willis> been doing that a bit too much lately with Gutsy. :)
<Eq|work> in what way does it not update the library properly?
<dv____> ok,
<Creationist> Dr_willis: lol well that's intuitive ;)
<Creationist> But I guess I'll do what I must since I got too impatient and installed the Beta ;)
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  thats the price we pay for using Beta software. :)
<dv____> the question is: can there be changes/bugfixes/etc. from beta to release that cannot be inserted in the package dist upgrade process?
<penguin42> Eq|work: It's not reasonable to have to want to stop your player to rip a new CD!
<dv____> some deep architecture changes or something like that
<Dr_willis> dv____,  shouldnet be any problem. thats normally how I do my installs on new releases.
<dv____> ok
<Creationist> alrighty... I'll do that.  However, when I boot the LiveCD, will I have write permissions to my home folder?
<Eq|work> penguin42 : it is if you have your player set to watch for media changes in all removable devices.
<Dr_willis> of course right NOW at this time.. thers all tehse little pakcage update issues going on.
<penguin42> Eq|work: It's the default ubuntu setup
<Dr_willis> so if it works. it might be best to not upgrade every day.. but wait  and upgrade like right after it gets released
<Eq|work> i can't agree that the issue is ubuntu specific or even related to ubuntu however
<VousDeux> whoa...no updates...what's going on?
<Eq|work> just because it SUPPLIES multiple audioplayers/rippers doesn't mean you should use them all
<savvas> can someone confirm this: while running gnome-terminal, hit F11 to use the terminal in fullscreen (F11 takes you back). Do you get a fullscreen, but with no output? as in.. completely empty?
<Dr_willis> VousDeux,  i reboot and get more udates. :)
<Dr_willis> savvas,  it works fine here.
<Creationist> Oh great, I didn't label my Kubuntu LiveCD... and without the ability to MOUNT the cd... I have no idea which one it is ;)
<penguin42> Eq|work: As for the file import; I think there is a race where as soundjuicer rips a file to the library and rhtythymbox (if set to watch for new files) spots it before it is finished
<VousDeux> I see...the topic explains it.
<Dr_willis> savvas,  try disabling compiz - see if it works then.
<savvas> Dr_willis: do you use compiz?
<frank81> why doesn't kubuntu-dektop depend on konversation and kopete etc. I installed the gustu ubuntu beta the installed kubuntu-desktop but some applications are still missing.
<savvas> heh
<Eq|work> penguin42 : again, down to your usage pattern
<Dr_willis> savvas,  ive found a lot of little issues with compiz
<penguin42> Eq|work: Is my usage pattern unusual?
<Eq|work> for reference, with similar apps you would get the exact same issues in windows
<Creationist> Dr_willis: That's a question I've had... how DO I disable Compiz?   Running kwin --replace loses my window decorations.
<Eq|work> frankly, yes.
<penguin42> it is why?
<savvas> aye, it fixes it
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  i dont use compiz under kde sorry. :) under gnome - thers a button under desktop properties..
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Yeah, I know there is in gnome...
<Eq|work> because you've not changed the options in several of the apps to avoid the issues. like telling rhythymbox to not look for changes with cd media
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  you are running gnome-terminl under KDE?
<Eq|work> or ripping to a location outside of the file monitoring
<Creationist> Dr_willis: No, I run konsole.
<Dr_willis> Try that Yakuake yet? :)
* Eq|work uses konsole under gnome :P
<Dr_willis> or whatever its called.
<Eq|work> has better multi-tab support
<penguin42> Eq|work: It's the default setup that Ubuntu gives a user that installs
<Dr_willis> !find yakuake
<ubotu> Found: yakuake
<Eq|work> yes
<Eq|work> designed for you to use one at a time
<Eq|work> or one or the other
<penguin42> No!
<Eq|work> yes
<Dr_willis> oh yea.. is there a 'katapult' type tool for gnome?
<Eq|work> it's called "configure it yourself!"
<Creationist> Dr_willis: The F12 thingy?  Yep, I have that installed too ;)
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  :)
<penguin42> Eq|work: I don't think there is a way to configure them properly to play nicely
<Creationist> Okay, I found my Kubuntu CD... gonna try what you said, Dr_willis.  But will I have write permissions to my home folder from the Live CD?
<Eq|work> penguin42 : well i've made several suggestions above..
<penguin42> Eq|work: Neither of which work
<Eq|work> and why is that?
<penguin42> Eq|work: Well I can leave the watch library off (which is what I do now - and is the default) - but the feature is there since it is a nice feature to have; it just doesn't work; Rhythymbox doesn't have an option not to monitor devices by the look of it; and I shouldn't have to quit a music *player* to runa  *ripper*
<penguin42> Eq|work: I'd agree running 2 players at once or 2 rippers would be silly
<erichj> morning everyone
<rothchild> hi is there a way to mask or hide my reverse DNS machine name?
<rothchild> or at least change it to something less obvious?
<penguin42> rothchild: Depends on your ISP; some ISPs let you change it but that's normally just business ISPs
<rothchild> hmm
<penguin42> rothchild: It's not something you do on your computer
<rothchild> nt-hells customer support is legendary so I'd guess that's a no then
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: I'm in the LiveCD, but I'm getting permission errors when trying to access my /home/ directory for my installed version.
<rothchild> thanks penguin42
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you are accessing it as root? perhaps?
<ubuntu_> Can anyone tell me how to access my /home directory on my harddrive from the LiveCD?
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Well, it says that the device refused uid999
<Dr_willis> the live cd has a idfferent user. thus cant write to just any dir.
<ubuntu_> Should I run Dolphin as root?
<Dr_willis> best to learn to use the shell. :)
<Dr_willis> ya could do sudo dolphin i guess. if you have no shell skills.
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Well, doesn't matter.... even running Dolphin as root gave the same error.
<Dr_willis> somthing seems very odd here..
<Dr_willis> you got your installed system mounted to /media/SOMTHING ?
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Well, Dolphin shows it there, but the shell doesn't ;)  Perhaps it isn't actually mounted
<AboSamoor> i can'r play my real player music they are only making noise , how i can solve that
<AboSamoor> ?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  somthing is very confused here.  for dolphin to see the stuff it has to be mounted.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  check with the 'mount' command
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Yeah, I had to sudo mount it from the konsole... it's there now.
<Dr_willis> then see if root can cd to /media/whatever/home the dir. and 'create' a file with touch
<Dr_willis> heh - ok. You are on the right track then
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Kind of frightening to know that my files are not secure no matter what permissions I set, though.  From Windows you can access any files and from the Live CD too.
<ubuntu_> Alright... well I'm gonna boot back into the installed system and see how that worked ;)
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: Thanks again.
<macogw> nobody told him about encryption?
<nanonyme> that's what you get for quitting so fast
<nanonyme> btw, how many of you have your bootloaders password protected?
<penguin42> actually; has someone got a fresh installed gutsy that can tell me what they see under preferences->removable media->multimedia->audio cd ?
<Dr_willis> sound-juicer -d %d
<Dr_willis> is what mine says
<penguin42> Dr_willis: Thanks; I wanted to check that really was the default and I wasn't making it up :-)
<Dr_willis> note that ive never used an audio cd in this machine. :)
<Dr_willis> of course with the RIAA law suit/award.. i am boycotting all music now. :)
<penguin42> Dr_willis: Sure; I assume you have the vinyl drive wired up then?
<wabiD> can anyone try something for me
<macogw>  need to get around to that
<Dr_willis> if everyone just stopped buying music for say.. 6 mo...
<macogw> id like to rip my vinyl to ogg
<rocky> is vmware-player not working properly in gutsy atm ?
<wabiD> open a firefox window thats like a third a size of their screen, then kill firefox
<Dr_willis> macogw,  i saw a LP record ->USB thing the other day
<wabiD> then when you restart resume session
<wabiD> does it go fullscreen with a lot of black
<penguin42> Dr_willis: You could stick with Gregorian chants; if you did that for 6 months you might have to see a shrink though
<Dr_willis> penguin42,  its all just background noise to me.
<macogw> Dr_willis: well i only buy music when one of my top 5-ish bands releases an album.  my fave releases one every 3 years or so :P
<Dr_willis> macogw,  last cd i bought was Weird Al's Cd/DVD combo. :)
<penguin42> Dr_willis: Fortunately being IRC you can't hear me singing along badly to my music
<Dr_willis> there was somthing else i saw tht i wanted the otehr day.. but cant rember what it was.. so guess it wasent that imporntant  heh
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<_Jaak_> Does gutsy run in persistant live mode from a usb hdd?
<Alp`> how can i customize the look and feel of my login screen?
<Alp`> i liked the old one (feisty) but gutsy's new look is bad
<axel_s> System -> Preferences -> Login window
<Alp`> axel_s: i was there, but didn't found an option to change the ugly box
<axel_s> what ugly box do you mean?
<Alp`> axel_s: where you put your username and password in
<macogw> you cant customize parts
<macogw> you can just add/remove a theme
<wabiD> how do i run runToBuild from bash
<macogw> wabiD: is it a script?  ./ it
<wabiD> ah right
<Alp`> macogw: that themes seem to be limited to changing button appearance and colors and the wallpaper.
<axel_s> I've got a small problem with gutsy.... with gnome/gconf config files cleaned from my home directory or by adding a new user and then logging in, there is no window manager in gnome desktop
<macogw> no no you can add/remove a theme of the login screen
<axel_s> I have to start metacity manually
<macogw> if you want a different one, get it from gnome-look.org
<axel_s> what happened?
<Alp`> macogw: how to dissable the list of users on the left side of my login box for example?
<Alp`> macogw: i'm using kde
<Pici> Alp`: I dont use KDE but I'm guessing the preference would be called something like KDM Theme.
<axel_s> by choosing "Themed" (not "Themed with face browser") from the dropdown box and selecting a theme without a face browser
<macogw> Alp`:  oh then go to kde-look.org and pick a new theme
<Alp`> axel_s: i dont find that "face browser" option. i'm in system preferences -> loginmanager -> first tab
<Alp`> there i have style and colorscheme only
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<axel_s> Alp`, sorry i didnt see that u're using kde
<MetaMorfoziS> there are a problem about the daily upgrade
<Alp`> how to configure that in kde?
<axel_s> has anybody got an idea why metacity wont start automatically with a clean configuration?
<axel_s> have to start it manually
<axel_s> all gnome/gconf files deleted beforehand
<jeffk> While installing 7.10 Beta, I selected the Broadcom 4311 WLAN as the primary NIC. This card has firmware loading trouble (at least initially).  On login with default session, the GNOME UI hangs and restarts to GDM. The failsafe gnome login works, I think because it skips the wireless setup.
<jeffk> How Do I revert the choice of Wireless as primary NIC?
<Crozar> WEIRD PROBLEM! my cd - r / rw ( DRIVE ) cant read what was burned.     [ 1stly i burned a cd either way ( music / data/ iso ) all have a completed successful burning process but after the eject i check for file integrity and my drive keeps flashes on and off making a sound prrrrrrrr tik tik tiktiktik tik tik prrrrr again adn again  and then no media mounted , its like im using windows 3.1 on next generation cd's :/ any help please
<macogw> jeffk: did you install firmware for it yet?
<jeffk> No, that's the next thing on my list.
<jeffk> I need to find out how to do that for Gutsy...
<macogw> same as feisty
<macogw> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<`Matir> Where is the best place to ask compiz questions?
<xsacha> mmm gutsy live cd uses closed source driver for my ATI card? i thought ubuntu ppl were against that
<xsacha> closed source drivers by default
<ProN00b> can i somehow set up my system to automatically always follow the current development of ubuntu ? so i really always have bleeding edge without having to do any manual updates anymore ?
<wabiD> does anyone have mute installed
<jeffk> macogw: thanks, apt-get completed. Is that conflicting or the same with the restricted drivers entry for BroadCom firmware.
<cellofellow> This is sort of weird: spellcheck doesn't work at all. Not in Firefox, not in Pidgin, not in OpenOffice. Am I missing a dictionary package or something?
<DM|> anyone gotten Rhythmbox to run with ipod?
<`Matir> DM|, I use rhythmbox was a shuffle all the time
<cellofellow> Any thoughts on spellcheck?
<penguin42> cellofellow: That's a little odd
<chrissturm> gutsy uses tracker instead of beagle, right? is it possible to search tomboy notes with it, and thunderbird mails?
<penguin42> What language do you use?
<Crozar> CD-R/RW drive cant read the burn substances of its own / but other operating systems can read them . however the drive can read any other cd's which wasnt burned from its own substance .
<Crozar> is this to do with gutsy?
<Crozar> i have a cd burned from feisty and gutsy can read it =) feisty also aswel , but i think this upgrade has a weirdd bugg =/
<macogw> jeffk: same ones
<axel_s> when compiz in removed it does not update the gconf key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default, which stays /usr/bin/compiz so that newly added users will have no window manager at all when logging in
<superm1> Has there been lots of occorrences of 'Hash Sum mismatch' across mirrors?
<h1st0> nice
<superm1> i've tried multiple mirrors at universities and been getting it on different files at different places
<DM|> when i upgraded to gutsy 'Matir, it keeps giving me "unable to load ipod plugin"
<Crozar> gnomefreak: are you theyr :(
<penguin42> superm1: That doesn't sound good - I once had bad RAM on a machine and the first time I really confirmed it was when package downloads didn't match on repeated downloads of the same binary
<superm1> penguin42, it's not just for me, we've had at least 5 people in #ubuntu-mythtv complaining about mirror.cs.umn.edu
<Crozar> penguin42: CD-R/RW drive cant read the burn substances of its own / but other operating systems can read them . however the drive can read any other cd's which wasnt burned from its own substance .
<Crozar> is this to do with gutsy?
<Crozar> i have a cd burned from feisty and gutsy can read it =) feisty also aswel , but i think this upgrade has a weirdd bugg =/
<m1ke> I been doing a lot of reading on how to get a wireless xbox 360 controller to work in Gutsy with no luck so far.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404577
<Crozar> m1ke: use a wire xbox controller
<penguin42> superm1: Ah
<superm1> so far the only mirrors i've been able to consistently get to work are the main archive.ubu... and us.archive.ubu... (but they are of course slow)
<m1ke> Crozar, my wired xbox controller work by default.  I do prefer the wireless 360 version and would like to use that if at all possible.
<Crozar> m1ke: who wants to use wireless? what are you on a penthouse
<Crozar> m1ke: what do u use? lol an xbox emulator with games? is drivers supported yet on highly optimization thats opensource similar to windowns?
<`Matir> DM|, odd, it's been working for me, though I also have gtkpod installed.
<DM|> 'Matir i do too.. rhythmbox is acting flaky tho
<Crozar> im going to paint my laptop white tomorrow
<DM|> GL
<m1ke> Crozar, 360 wireless controller is my preference for a game pad for all gaming.  I my opinion, 360 wireless controller takes the cake!
<DM|> its hard to do properly, i did one once, but im a perfectionist when it comes to painting Crozar
<BrianG> rhythmbox won't close.. i quit it and it restarts itself
<Crozar> DM|: i will paint it on a garage shop lo
<earl_> hey guys i have two laptop questions.
<Crozar> shoot them
<earl_> first of all my computer does not go to sleep.
<earl_> even when i click "suspend," it will shut off the monitor, and programs become inactive
<earl_> but the power light stays on, and if i touch the bottom of it, it's still warm to the touch
<cellofellow> do I need to install language-support-en?
<earl_> if i leave it this way for like 30 minutes, i will find that the next time i check the power meter, i've elapsed about that much battery time.
<cellofellow> (I think that package is included in older Ubuntu versions.
<cellofellow> )
<minimec> cellofellow: If you speak English, it might be usefull.
<earl_> also, i'm unable to take it out of this fake-sleep state. nothing wakes it up, i have to hold the power button and boot the computer up again manually.
<earl_> any way to fix this?
<cellofellow> ok, it's the spell check in every program I've bumped into isn't working.
<minimec> cellofellow: Install ispell support for your language
<freelock> Hey, I just found something strange...
<cellofellow> the metapackage is installing myspell. Will that do the same thing?
<freelock> Rebooted my Thinkpad with the screen closed. When it came up, had a completely blank screen.
<cellofellow> freelock: what video card and drivers? I smell nvidia.
<freelock> Switched to a VT, logged in, stopped gdm, and tried running startx
<minimec> cellofellow: Just a moment.
<freelock> ati
<freelock> With startx, same thing... X appeared to start, but nothing output to the screen
<earl_> crozar: you know anything about it?
<cellofellow> freelock: will do the same thing. When the system wakes up, it can't wake up the binary drivers too well.
<freelock> This is from a cold boot...
<cellofellow> freelock: I got nvidia working, sort of. sometimes I still see a black screen when waking up the computer.
<cellofellow> freelock: :-(
<cellofellow> odd
<freelock> Seems like X doesn't detect the lcd, if the lid is closed...
<minimec> cellofellow: You're right. myspell...
<marcin> hi all
<cellofellow> minimec: ok, thanks
<freelock> ...ever again!
<cellofellow> freelock: weird things happen when binary drivers get involved. I'd sprint for the open source ATI drivers as soon as they're usable.
<marcin> got a short question: why gutsy is so slow? I upgraded from feisty and gutsy is much slower - is this something expected in development versions or something?
<freelock> can't wait...
<freelock> ;-)
<bazhang> macogw: heya
<Crozar> earl_: laptops are still buggy =) wait for the updates
<RichW> Has anyone had any luck with suspend on a Intel 965 chipset?
<earl_> which updates, though
<RichW> It suspends for me and dont resume
<RichW> when I turn it back on I get a black screen
<earl_> RichW: I just asked more or less the same question, but i'm running AMD
<DM|> I'm getting a "Unable to activate plugin Portable Players - iPod" when i open up Rhythmbox, anyone know of a solution?
<RichW> Oh i see
<cellofellow> RichW: that should work great, seeing as intels drivers are OSS. But... may be a bug or a config error. I don't know myself how to fix it.
<earl_> RichW: It also doesn't really suspend for me, it uses power
<Crozar> i want to file a bug
<Crozar> !bug
<RichW> makes sense
<Crozar> !bugfile
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugfile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RichW> Well I do have a nvidia graphics card but I am unsure if thats anything to do with it
<earl_> Crozar: maybe you know something about my second question: my laptop's brightness buttons aren't working anymore, but they used to. surely there's a brightness setting somewhere in KDE options?
<RichW> I guess I could experimentally try 2d nvidia drivers
<Crozar> earl_: im using laptop and Fn key works
<cellofellow> RichW: an Intel 965 isn't an nvidia.
<cellofellow> RichW: the nv driver should do the trick for suspend, but goodbye OpenGL and AIGLX.
<RichW> Yeah, ok thanks
<nunofgs> HELP! I did the upgrade to gutsy and now my system doesnt boot. It stops at "md: md0 stopped" and after a few minutes it drops to a command line saying: "/dev/hdb2 doesnt exist"
<Crozar> earl_: you maybe must enable it through bios settings or maybe through ubuntu yes ,  you can find this if you google them before claiming =)
<RichW> I think I will be buying a ATI when the open sourcies are out.
<earl_> yeah my FN keys are working for everything but bios
<earl_> err
<earl_> for everything but brightness
<cellofellow> mine too
<earl_> and brightness worked a few days ago too, not sure what happened
<enyc> Hrrm.... ?does anybody recognize this gutsy upgrade-bug ??
<cellofellow> The brightness keys and the brightness applet don't work on my laptop. GeForce 6100, Nvidia-new drivers.
<enyc> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<enyc>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<enyc> I would need to test on a feisty clean-install to see if this is a feisty-gutsy upgrade-bug.. or just gutsy-alpha/beta bug somewhere
<cellofellow> normally aptitude asks if you want to let it overwrite things, with a Y/N question thing.
<enyc> cellofellow: I think that may be for config files
<cellofellow> yeah
<enyc> cellofellow: I.e. 'config file modified by you or a script'
<minimec> RichW: I would think again about that ATI question. I did my first NVIDIA experiences just a few days ago... nvidia makes a very good impression.
<cellofellow> ok, yeah
<enyc> cellofellow: this is a package contents conflict
<cellofellow> needs fixed then
<RichW> minimec: open source 3d drivers fixes everything.
<enyc> cellofellow: it may only affect people who have been using certain alpha/beta gutsy installs.... or it may affect all feisty-gutsycurrent installs... no idea!
<minimec> RichW: I use the opensource driver for my radeon 9600 mobile. It works... better, than a few month ago, but...
<macogw> earl_: mine too.  maybe that was how they "fixed" the fact that our backlights wouldn't stay on
<macogw> enyc: that package was fixed last night.  apt-get update again
<hdp> i have a problem: switching from vt  back to x (ctrl+alt+f7) leads to an instant crash of the whole machine. not even a kernel panic, simply a crash. and the worst, i can't see any problems in the logs. any hints how to debug this?
<wabiD> what effect is it when my password gets asked, and the black screen behind it zooms down
<wabiD> it goes from upper left to lower right
<enyc> macogw: ok synced to gb.archive.ubuntu.com etc
<enyc> macogw: libcupsys2 is already the newest version.
<enyc> macogw: but... now it is apparentyl "Setting up" a whole load of other packages it wasn't before.. how odd
<macogw> enyc: the overwrite error caused your upgrade to abort before, most likely
<enyc> macogw: yes.. i think it did
<enyc> macogw: now trying to dist-upgrade again
<macogw> enyc: that wouldve completed your dist-upgrade
<macogw> you should be done
<enyc> macogw: but theres more dist-upgrades now ;-)
<enyc> macogw: Preparing to replace cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 (using .../cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<enyc> Ignoring nonregistered document cupsys
<earl_> macogw: your laptop wont sleep either?
<enyc> macogw:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<penguin42> hdp: What graphics card do you have?
<enyc> macogw: no its still br0ken ;-)
<hdp> penguin42, ati m6 ly
<macogw> enyc: odd.  around 11 last night the broken cupsys was released.  maybe clear your apt cache.  it may not have downloaded the new one
* enyc looks at packages.ubuntu.com database
<macogw> earl_ the non-dimming thing
<enyc> macogw: aah... did they not change the version number??
<hdp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139235 this could be the same bug i experience
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139235 in ubuntu "kernel crash when X is stopped or switch to console" [Undecided,New] 
<penguin42> hdp: To be honest it's probably a driver bug that the only thing you can do is report it
<nunofgs> macogw: hi again. I left the packages installing all night. I just had problems with the root partition not being found and I've discovered that all my drives were renamed to sd* ? I dont have scsi or sata .... is that normal?
<wabiD> damn 212 updates today
* enyc sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys*
<Pici> Why not just apt-cache clean?
<enyc> Pici: that would then mean needing to download everything else
<macogw> nunofgs: maybe.  libata was changed in feisty to use sd* for everything.  people complained and they reverted it in ubuntu. they may have decided to just use a new libata afterall
<enyc> Pici: I can now _seee_ it HAS downloaded cupsys again from gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<nunofgs> macogw: ah ok, thanks
<cellofellow> whatever, all my stuff is using UUID's anyway.
<enyc> Pici: no proxy or transparent_proxy
<Pici> enyc: It should download the new package when it comes out and forget the old one.
<penguin42> hdp: Are you using the vesa driver or an ATI one?
<enyc> Pici: yes, if update picks it up
<enyc> Pici: but it isn't ;-)
<earl_> macogw: oh, right
<enyc> Somebody with up to date gutsy please 'dpkg -l cupsys' for me ;-)... what version do you now have?
<bur[n] er> yep
<hdp> penguin42, i am using the free ati driver, which used to work flawlessly for four years now. until gutsy that is...
<bur[n] er> er... I was way back in teh scrollback... DM|, still having problems with the ipod?
<bazhang> Pici: heya
<bazhang> macogw: hey
<MTecknology> hrm... I hope the updates today fixed two of my three problems with 7.10 that weren't an issue in 7.04 :)
<albert23> enyc: 1.3.2-1ubuntu5
<bazhang> MTecknology: what were they?
<cellofellow> I just wonder what's going to happen with ALSA. And I wonder if there is a Linux driver anywhere for my SigmaTel sound card, via an nVidia HDA something. (This is new stuff, new laptop. Not sure how the HDA stuff works.)
<nunofgs> whenever I update my kernel, my grub menu.lst seems to be incorrectly created. The UUID is always wrong. Is there any way to tell it otherwise so I dont have to manually edit everytime?
<enyc> albert23: thankyou!  that matches with packages.ubuntu.com ...  i have just cleaned the list-files from /var/lib/apt/lists and I am apt-get update'ing again.. maybe then it will "see" the ubuntu5 version instead of ubuntu4
<penguin42> hdp: Nod, I think that bug report you pasted is using vesa
<hdp> yepp, you are right
<enyc> no! Im still getting ubuntu4 version... bah
<MTecknology> bazhang, the famous panel with compiz on startup, my screen brightness now goes black except for some very few %'s. and my third one is significantly longer login times
<enyc> I've *seen* it *download* a new sources-list etc. from gb.archive.ubuntu.com ... it knows it wants cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 ! argh!
<albert23> enyc: I got it from ftp://ftp.tudelft.nl
<MTecknology> bazhang, O... there's also a bug with gnome-rdp and compiz
<wabiD> http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/10/05/1234217.shtml
<penguin42> wabiD: Yeh people bury their heads in the sand and pretend that Linux is invulnerable and they don't need to worry about firewalling and things
<wabiD> getting people to disclose their passwords?
<enyc> Gah!  gutsy main binary-i386 on gb.archive.ubuntu.com is not up to date! it has only the -ubuntu4 version of cupsys hence problem...  sorry for bugging everbody etc.
<enyc> thankyou all who sent back responses ;-)
<penguin42> wabiD: No, it's talking about rootkited Linux boxes
<knix> How does a firewall protect you from a rootkit?
<bl4cktone> Hi everybody!!!
<macogw> hi Spec
<macogw> i did forget about taste of india until i saw the email from kevin
<macogw> i think im going to pull an all nighter tonight
<macogw> so i can code and read and everything, then put on a suit and go volunteer all day tomorrow :P
<bl4cktone> I've upgraded a few versions through a few versions of ubuntu already I had compiz working but in the last two upgrades even with gutsy I can't get my borders to show up in my windows after loading compiz
<penguin42> knix: That depends how your machine gets the root kit
<knix> not really :P
<knix> The only way a firewall could help is to stop it from letting traffic out
<knix> But they're going to use common ports anyway that you'll probably have open for services you're running, which I'm going to assume is how yo ugot the rootkit
<knix> And if you're not using said services, they shoudln't be running, thus removing the need for a firewall
<penguin42> knix: Not necessarily; one example is it is very easy to accidentally start another service (e.g. install a package in a recommended or screw up a config file)
<wabiD> where is the remote desktop gui
<wabiD> i can only find preferences
<knix> I don't think turning on a firewall is any less "burying your head in the sand" than pretending Linux is secure
<knix> You should be aware what services you have listening on your system
<bazhang> MTecknology: what's gnome-rdp?
<penguin42> knix: I'm just saying it helps - yes you should be aware; but it's very easy to accidentally start something else, I'm thinking more of desktops than things that are intended to be net facing servers
<erichj> !info gnome-rdp
<ubotu> gnome-rdp: Remote Desktop Client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 102 kB, installed size 312 kB
<nunofgs> penguin42: heh, just imagined a user "accidentally" configuring a vulnerable version of apache or something and "accidentally" adding it to a boot runlevel and "accidentally" leave it running for weeks
<MTecknology> i the issue isn't with that package, it's going to be related to compiz
<knix> And 'accidentally" finding out you have an IQ below 80
<penguin42> nunofgs: Try installing anjuta - you get about a zillion recommended packages; of which one I think is apache
<nunofgs> and "intentionally" getting rootkit'ed
<knix> lol
<penguin42> knix: No, that's why things get rootkitted; people blaming the users all the time
<knix> How do you mean?
<Spec> macogw: where are you volunteering tomorrow?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys, if anyone can help me get compiz working right agian in gutsy I'd appreciate it.  I tried to load compiz in gutsy and got this.  I don't have the borders to any windows now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39679/
<penguin42> knix: 'IQ below 80' - don't blame the users; people do stuff by accident, I'm just saying that if you do something simple by accident it shouldn't hurt you (on a desktop in particular, servers you should have more of an idea)
<bazhang> bl4cktone: hey!
<knix> penguin42: I don't think turning on a service is something simple
<knix> And something you could easily accidentally do
<knix> Unless you're blindly installing packages
<bl4cktone> bazhang: hey bud, looks like gutsy didn't fix it
<penguin42> knix: I think it is due to recommended/suggested packages
<erichj> is it just me or is there an over-abundance of male enhancement commercials on the sci-fi network?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: do you have compizconfig settings manager, with window decoration plug in checked?
<knix> How many packages does a desktop user use that're going to recommend/suggest a listening servce?
<bazhang> yep
<bl4cktone> bazhang: I haven't touched that yet
<bazhang> knix: listening service?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: how is it broken then?
<knix> listening on a port
<knix> a network service
<penguin42> knix: Well I seem to have portmap, ntpd and avahi listening
<bl4cktone> bazhang: have no Idea it happened after my last update to feisty
<knix> penguin42: I bet ntpd is only listening on localhost
<knix> I don't know about avahi
<bazhang> bl4cktone: could you refresh my memory?
<penguin42> knix: No it's listening on 0.0.0.0:123 as well as 127.0.0.1 - checked your machine with a netstat -anp ?
<knix> ntpd isn't listening for me :>
<bl4cktone> trying to get into my compiz settings manager and nothing is coming up.  When I load compiz I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39679/ these errors in the terminal
<penguin42> knix: Anyway, my point is that it's better to have a firewall for safety; everyone knows Unix lets you shoot yourself in the foot but there is no reason not to have a safety catch!
<penguin42> similarly, I'll be glad when the AppArmor stuff gets used heavily
<bazhang> bl4cktone: are you using just compiz on Gutsy?
<mnemo> I would like to view a movie using my ubuntu laptop and TV-out... when I connect it and switch to AV channel on the TV I don't see anything... is there any special button I need to press to make TV-out work??
<bl4cktone> bazhang: trying to but till I can get it working I'm using metacity
<bazhang> why not not compiz-fusion, bl4cktone?
<rothchild> mnemo fn f4
<rothchild> or maybe f3
<bl4cktone> bazhang: there's a difference?  thought compiz-fusion would take compiz place
<bazhang> bl4cktone: huge difference.
<bl4cktone> bazhang: so just do something like "compiz-fusion -start"?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: light years
<bazhang> bl4cktone: alt + f2 then type compiz --replace &, then hit 'run'
<SVisor>  205 updates, and several "not authenticated".. is this a ok upgrade to 7.10?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: followed by alt + f2 again, then type emerald --replace & (for gnome) or kde-window-decorator --replace &
<SVisor> Does it fix my missing bottom panel, that is invisible until clicked on?
<bazhang> SVisor: do you have hiding on for the panel?
<SVisor> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> SVisor: transparnecy?
<bazhang> transparency?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: did you understand those instrucitons>
<bazhang> instructions?
<bl4cktone> bazhang: yes seems I don't have emerald so I'm doing an apt-get for it
<SVisor> bazhang: again nope... It become this way after an update (sorry not a clue which one). Worked beautifully before that. As did animation of rezise (now Ive a blue rectangle).
<bazhang> SVisor: ok; not sure that this update will fix it; can you click on the panel and do stuff with it? delete it?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: cool.
<wabiD> can myth take advantage of compiz
<wabiD> or can it only be used as a window manager
<SVisor> About those 205 updates (I just updated yesterday), are they valid? The updater complains about authentication (I have not added any own sources).
<SVisor> bazhang: After I click on it, it works as usual. And stays visible.
<bl4cktone> bazhang: what was I supposed to do after a apt-get install? apt-get update? or is that needed after the program is downloaded?
<bazhang> SVisor: then when you move the mouse away, it just 'poof' disappears?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: well, you've got it, so try to use it, but is your system up to date?
<SVisor> bazhang: click "on" soimthing invisible.. Actually all windows avoid it when maximized, it is just not visible. And nope. I just have to activate it by clicking on the bottom line of screen
<SVisor> bazhang: After that it works as usuall.
<bl4cktone> did the emerrald --replace and it's just sitting there
<bur[n] er> greetings all... anyone a virtualbox user?  I can't get USB going on vbox 1.5 & gutsy
<rothchild> SVisor I have the missing lower toolbar error too, exactly as you describe
<rexy_> during gutsy beta netinstall i get an error when dpkg is updating initrd, stating that it cant find the kernel modules (/lib/modules/modules<version>
<SVisor> Oh well this is a test system.. What bad can non authenticated upgrades do ;-)
<bazhang> SVisor: right on!
<rexy_> apt-cache wont install linux-generic to fix the problem, due to incomplete dpkg, dpkg wont reconfigure due to missing /lib/module/<version> modules
<rexy_> any idea's?
<SVisor> rothchild: Good to know that Im not alone with the missing panel.. then maybe it gets fixed
<bazhang> bl4cktone: first you need to do the compiz --replace & (with the ampersand), followed by the emerald --replace & all of these are not in the terminal, but in the run menu, brought up by alt and f2 keys pressed same time.
<SVisor> \afk
<zerwas_> Will empathy be installed by default in Gutsy? :-o ...or only packaged?
<stefg> !info e,pathy
<stefg> !info empathy
<ubotu> Package epathy does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> empathy: High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<zerwas_> thank you stefg
<bl4cktone> bazhang: seems alt and f2 are not bringing up the run box right now
<bazhang> bl4cktone: hmmm.
<bl4cktone> bazhang: it was working a few mins ago
<bazhang> zerwas_: but it's in the repositories.
<zerwas_> bazhang, yes that's good :)
<bl4cktone> bazhang: so I can't do that in terminal so, how do I bring up the run box without shortcut keys
<bazhang> gnome?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: gnome?
<bl4cktone> yeah gnome
<bazhang> should be in menu, labeled run command; at least it is in KDE..
<bl4cktone> no sir no such command in applications, Places, or System drop down menus
<bl4cktone> bazhang: can't find it
<MTecknology> it's insane how many duplicates there are - i realize some may be too far off for somebody to see the similarities... Anybody that calls me hypocritical, I do my best to find a dupe first :)
<bazhang> bl4cktone: just a moment--trying to find it...
<macogw> Spec: HRC National Dinner :P
<Assid> one day im gonna see kde beat mac's user friendliness
<bazhang> macogw: hey!
<Assid> in every aspect
<bazhang> Assid: already there.
<Assid> bazhang: nah
<Assid> trust me.. long way to go
<Assid> + we need more commercial vendors to start supporting
<AboSamoor> can anyone help me to solve Rhythmbox problem, when i try to play .ram .rm files in my library i got a noise instead of music, this was not the case before upgrading from feisty to gutsy ?
<bazhang> Assid: wait til Leopard bombs.
<bazhang> sorry for the off topic!
<Assid> bazhang: unlikely.. beta testers are actually raving about it
<bl4cktone> Assid: with glow sticks and booze
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> no seriously.. i personally faced a few issues
<Assid> couldnt get my phone to synch
<Blinny> New Gutsy install downloaded today - my 3c905b doesn't activate on boot. lspci shows it, lsmod shows 3c59x but ifconfig says no device. acpi=off in boot/menu.lst -- any ideas?
<bl4cktone> what replaces Gaim in Gutsy?
<bl4cktone> anyone
<bur[n] er> bl4cktone: pidgin
<Blinny> Pidgin
<bl4cktone> Blinny: thanks mate!
<Blinny> bl4cktone: No worries.
<bazhang> hey nosrednaekim! nice blog!
<bazhang> oops, off topic again. D'oh!
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: thanks... where did you see it from?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: the link you gave yesterday; in off-topic, I think?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: oh yeah.... to the guy with the laptop just like mine,
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: here's a question for you: do you use gnome? and if so, where's the alt +f2 gui equivalent in gnome menu? Cheers!
<bazhang> hi Lattyware
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: interesting reading--bookmarked it1
<bazhang> oops. was it me?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: nope.. I only use KDE
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: cheers!
<bl4cktone> bazhang: just loaded metacity again and got the run application window
<panosru> Flash player does not work in gutsy 64 bit (i installed nspluginwrapper through repos) java not working too amsn not working too... maybe i have to go to 32bit?
<Blinny> New Gutsy server install downloaded today - my 3c905b doesn't activate. lspci shows it, lsmod shows 3c59x but ifconfig says no device. acpi=off in boot/menu.lst. I'm trying to test out Ubuntu's LTSP. Anyone have time to help?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: was it you?
<Blinny> panosru: What java? blackdown ?
<pavel> if i upgrade to gutsy, am i gonna ahve all my apps?
<panosru> Blinny, jre for mozilla
<bl4cktone> bazhang: just copy and pasted both of those commands in order, so far nothing has happened
<nosrednaekim> panosru: did you read an nspluginwrapper tutorial? its not as easy as just DLing it.
<bl4cktone> bazhang: btw thanks for the help!
<bazhang> well I said hello to someone,and they immediately logged out nosrednaekim
<panosru> nosrednaekim, do you have any link please?
<nosrednaekim> pavel: any you have in fiesty, and more
<bazhang> bl4cktone: don't copy and paste; type them in.
<bazhang> not in the terminal bl4cktone
<pavel> awsome ty
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: oh.
<nosrednaekim> panosru: i'll find you one
<panosru> nosrednaekim, thank you
<bazhang> bl4cktone: it's two separate actions; first time the compiz --replace &, hit run. then repeat with a fresh window--is alt +f2 working for you now?
<panosru> nosrednaekim, nsplugin provide and java functionality or only flash player? (i hear that flash player does not work well with nsplugin, is that real?)
<bl4cktone> bazhang: did it exactly like you said, still no windows boarders
<bazhang> I love the way canonical called it nsplugin even with the Netscape icon? boogeyman of days past for a certain big company...
<nosrednaekim> panosru: they do not provide it, you ahve to install both, and then link them to nsplugin wrapper somehow
<bazhang> okay; can you access compizconfig settings manager? bl4cktone
<bl4cktone> bazhang: I clicked on it but no window comes up
<nosrednaekim> bl4cktone: are you on gnome?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: is it installed?
<nosrednaekim> bl4cktone: and secondly, do you have an nvidia card?
<bl4cktone> bazhang: should be I never uninstalled it and I have a geforce 6800go
<bl4cktone> nosrednaekim: yes I have gnome
<panosru> bl4cktone, try to add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On" on your xorg file
<panosru> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On"
<nosrednaekim> panosru: +1
<panosru> add this to your Device Section
<bl4cktone> panosru: do you have a link for step by step?  unfortunatly I don't know how to get in my xorg file
<panosru> yes
<panosru> type:
<panosru> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<panosru> find your Device section and add it
<bl4cktone> ok so
<panosru> bl4cktone, under  Section "Device"
<bl4cktone> "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On"
<panosru> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On"
<panosru> don't forget the "Option"
<bl4cktone> ok added
<panosru> paste your xorg file in pastebin.com and paste here the url i will edit for you
<bl4cktone> http://pastebin.com/da186ad6
<bl4cktone> that's what I did
<panosru> ok w8 now
<bl4cktone> let me know if that's right
<AmyRose> Is there a way to get rid of those annoying GPG warnings when enabling the debug symbol repos?
<panosru> bl4cktone, ok now restart your X Server
<bl4cktone> panosru, what's the command for the restart of x server?
<panosru> bl4cktone, to restart your X Server you have to press: ctrl + alt + backspace (Warning: close anything you have open and save your work because it will close everything)
<bl4cktone> ok thanks brb
<nosredna_ekim> bl4cktone: log out before pressing ctrl+alt+bckpscace
<wood1> hello guys, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 successfully, but my major problem is getting my Nvidia GeForce Go 7400 driver. I went to the restricted drivers manager and clicked on the driver to enable it, but it pops out a message saying:  resource temporary unavailable
<wood1> what can i do?
<nosredna_ekim> wood1: are you connected to the internet?
<wood1> yes
<wood1> yes nosredna_ekim
<nosredna_ekim> wood1: try a "sudo apt-get update"
<nosredna_ekim> and then try installing it again
<panosru> wood1, if you installed your graphic card drivers through envy, download envy and remove the drivers then install them again through System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<IndyGunFreak> !envhy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envhy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wood1> panosru: i just installed ubuntu, ive never done anything concerning envy.... - i don't like using envy (it made me some problems on my other computers)
<nosredna_ekim> !envy
<panosru> wood1, ok then follow nosredna_ekim instructions, and never use envy :P
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, did you find any manual for nspluginwrapper?
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: AH! hit me with a cluebat...  forgot!
<IndyGunFreak> using envy to install nvidia drivers is silly
<panosru> bl4cktone. worked?
<bazhang> bl4cktone: you all set?
<bl4cktone> panosru, still no borders
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, lol no prob, i found some too but i want to see your link
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: did you upgrade, or do a clean install?
<panosru> bl4cktone. try to uninstall everything and install again
<panosru> bl4cktone. i mean compiz
<panosru> bl4cktone, not the system :P
<panosru> bl4cktone, you can also find support for compiz fusion here -> #compiz-fusion
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: i am upgrading now
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: oh no, im sorry this is a clean install
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: are you upgrading from Feisty to Edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: nope
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: sorry, meant feistyt o gutsy, but you've clarified youd id a clean install
<wood1> yes its a clean install
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: anyways, when I first installed Feisty, I decided to install Envy, and see what allt he hoopla was about.  It was also a clean install...
<panosru> does anyone tried amsn through repos? i install it but i can't use it, there is no login screen! lool
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: well, it pretty much didn't work, so I removed the driver, and removed Envy, but I couldn't get the proper driver to work... reading the error report, seemed to indicate it was interfering with what Envy had tried to do.
<IndyGunFreak> I ended up just saying screw it, and reinstalling, and doing the driver the right way, and it was all well and fine.
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: oh
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: kopete has pretty good MSN support
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: and lol, I can't find one.
<IndyGunFreak> nosredna_ekim: but its so freakin ugly
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin has decent msn support to.
<nosredna_ekim> IndyGunFreak: gnomer ;)
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: but can't I get the nvidia driver without rollingback to an older version of ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> ;), caught me
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, i used kopete and i loved it but new version of amsn won the battle :P i wan't custom emoticons! :P
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: no, you can get the nvidia driver with Gutsy, I clean installed gutsy, and installed the driver through restricted driver mgr.
<IndyGunFreak> worked perfectly
<nosredna_ekim> wood1: try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<IndyGunFreak> i was just relating my feisty experience to you, how long will you spend updati8ng, etc, only to find you can't fix this problem because of something envy did, then only to find you need to reinstall.. thats all i'm saying, might be better to just start over now, while you have nothing on the pc
<nosredna_ekim> IndyGunFreak: he never used envy..
<IndyGunFreak> nosredna_ekim: he said just a minute ago he did.
<nosredna_ekim> IndyGunFreak: not on this computer
<IndyGunFreak> ok, sorry then, i misunderstood.
<IndyGunFreak> i thought he meant he used envy, and the driver would;n't work.
<IndyGunFreak> i just scrolled up and re-read
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: i used Envy on my other computers, but it screwed everything up
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: now i understand... my mistake.
<wood1> nosredna_ekim: i prefer not using Envy
<wood1> IndyGunFreak: no problem
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: me to, and now, although its of no real use to you, lol, you know why i don't like envy..lol
<wood1> i just installed the nvidia-glx-new from the restricted...
<wood1> so i should restart, and it should work... right?
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924&highlight=nspluginwrapper
<nosredna_ekim> wood1: it worked?
<MTecknology> I really wish I new another language so I could help with translations
<IndyGunFreak> wood1: usually system/admin/restricted driver manager, works fine, at least it does for me
<nosredna_ekim> from the restricted-manager?
<wood1> nosredna_ekim: yes it worked, i have to restart
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, thanks man
<wood1> nosredna_ekim: yes
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, this is the link i saw but on top it says: "Please, if you are running Gutsy stop and read this section. With any flavor of Gutsy you should be able to install flash with apt-get or synaptic/adept and nspluginwrapper should also install and automatically configure the plugin wrapper."
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, so i installed them through repos and they are not working...
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: ummm just a sec
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, of course \
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: odd
<nosredna_ekim> bug time :)
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: trying to a --reinstall of flashplugin-nonfree
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, :P i will download the script and try it maybe it help
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: no... don't
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, i tried it many times :P
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: just a minute...let me find a command
<cps1966> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> !promise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about promise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: hummmm there is a command  that will show you what a package depends on.
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, maybe i have to reinstall the system? i had feisty and then through dist updater i installed gutsy
<nosredna_ekim> panosru: no.. probably not.
<panosru> nosredna_ekim, i'm on gutsy 64bit and some certain things does not work, i'm a bit disapointed with 64bit systems either windows either linux/unix
<penguin42> panosru: Yeh getting flash to work is hard work
<NTAuthority> on booting gutsy beta desktop cd i get an error about the gnome-settings-manager, also, the bootsplash is a little beeped up
<NTAuthority> (845 intel motherboard with a normal cpu and intel graphics)
<ISOcrates> hey all.  after suspending my dell d600 and reopening it, my keyboard won't input anything.  i have to click switch user to get it to take any keys.  is this normal?
<klotho> hello... are there any mirrors that I can use now, since the main ones are slow?
<ISOcrates> this actually happened to me another time when i wasn't suspending too
<cps1966> nz or nl
<panosru> penguin42, the problem is that with 64bit systems many things are hard to get them work :P
<pvandewyngaerde> panosru:  like ?? i have no problems on my 64 bit
<nosrednaekim> panosru: hey.... umm report on launchpad that the auto configure thing isn't working.
<panosru> pvandewyngaerde, 1) flash on 64bit firefox 2) java on 64bit firefox 3) amsn does not work (maybe not 64bit fault so i don't blame the system)
<wood1> hello again, how can i get the "compiz"?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: try "compiz --replace"
<panosru> pvandewyngaerde, for you these things maybe work, but here are not working :D
<klotho> anyone know:  are there any mirrors that I can use now, since the main ones are slow?
<penguin42> panosru: Yeh; any of the plugins; most apps seem to work if you install all of the ia32-* packages
<nosrednaekim> wood1: if you are left without windows borders, run "metacity --replace"
<neildarlow> my thunderbird doesn't show unread message counts for imap folders. can it be fixed?
<panosru> penguin42, i have ia32libs but some apps need ia32-libs-gtk which conflicts with ia32-libs but also ia32-libs is a requirement for ia32-libs-gtk anyway i will be back in a year maybe things will change :D
<NTAuthority> anyone can help with my problem? :-)
<nosrednaekim> NTAuthority: what is it?
<wood1> nosrednaekim: why did the windows borders disappear>
<wood1> ?
<NTAuthority> nosrednaekim: 'on booting gutsy beta desktop cd i get an error about the gnome-settings-manager, also, the bootsplash is a little beeped up'
<nosrednaekim> wood1: you need to add this line to your Xorg.conf  under the device section--- Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On"
<NTAuthority> (bootsplash is a little too large, and not lined up correctly, should find my feisty cd and re-check if it's only with gutsy)
<nosrednaekim> NTAuthority: yeah... that happed to me on fiesty
<penguin42> panosru: Oh I didn't think I'd had any conflicts; hang on a mo
<nosrednaekim> wood1: do you need help w/ that?
<wood1> nosrednaekim: please help me remember, how do i open the Xorg.conf?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<NTAuthority> certain hardware does not work correctly with the settings manager it seems, some other person i talked to had the same problems with feisty on a p3 box
<wood1> yes thankk you nosrednaekim
<penguin42> panosru: Erm OK, I'm confused - it won't let me install ia32-libs-gtk - it just installs ia32-libs if I ask it to
<nosrednaekim> NTAuthority: I don't use Gubuntu, so I don't know about gnome
<wood1> nosrednaekim: where do i add "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "On"?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, gubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: under the "Device" section
<NTAuthority> (i like kde better for my use, but the person i'm installing ubuntu for likes gnome :) )
<wood1> nosrednaekim: its already added, but instead of "on" there is "true"
<nosrednaekim> ah.... ok
<nosrednaekim> thats fine :)
<nosrednaekim> wood1: its all boolean, so "on" and "true" and "1" all mean the same thing
<wood1> yes
<Jens_> hey
<wood1> nosrednaekim: so any idea why the borders of the windows disappear?
<Jens_> My gutsy update failed at about 75%
<nosrednaekim> wood1: try starting compiz from a terminal
<Jens_> can I get it to resume the update?
<wood1> nosrednaekim: okay, i did... but the problem is that the borders are disappearing after i close the terminal
<nosrednaekim> wood1: oh.. lol, do "compiz --replace&" do detact the process from the terminal
<nosrednaekim> *to
<wood1> nosrednaekim: i did put "compiz --replace&" , same problem
<Alp`> i removed all uninstalled features in synaptic and after a reboot my whole system font is very small
<nosrednaekim> wood1: don't close the terminal.... does everything work?
<nosrednaekim> Jens_: yeah.. you can
<Alp`> how can i fix the font to the default one?
<Jens_> nosrednaekim: how?
<nosrednaekim> Jen\
<nosrednaekim> one moment pls
<Jens_> np
<KevlarSoul>  I installed Ubuntu on a partition it made, everything looked great, when I rebooted there was no dual boot screen, went straight into winblows?
<NTAuthority> mmm, my problem does not happen with feisty
<NTAuthority> except the blown up bootsplash
<NTAuthority> (even though my feisty cd gets weird crc errors :) )
<NeoThermic> it's so refreshing to be using intel tech. For the first time ever I've been able to boot a liveCD and have the wireless and the graphics working out of the box :P
<nosrednaekim> Jens_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2801
<nosrednaekim> NeoThermic: :)
<NTAuthority> heh, but my intel 845 system does not even boot correctly on gutsy :)
<Jens_> nosrednaekim: it failed during the upgrading itself, not during the download
<nosrednaekim> ah.... well, just run the command again.
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NTAuthority> (blarg, where do I know the name NeoThermic from? she's a she, isn't she?)
<wood1> nosrednaekim: yes, when i keep the terminal it stay working everything normally.
<hylje> NTAuthority: chances are it's a pun on geothermic
<NeoThermic> NTAuthority: hmm, phpbb.com?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: does GNOME have a run command dialong?
<NeoThermic> hylje: no, "Neo" for new, "Thermic" for heat/fire. New Fire.
<erichj> alt+42
<wood1> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<erichj> f2
<hydrogen> alt+the answer to everything?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: press alt+f2 and type "compiz --replace"
<NTAuthority> NeoThermic: support leader at phpbb.com, and judge on phpbb.nl, or am i wrong? :) (okay, should get back to getting an ubuntu install to work :) )
<Ford> don't forget your towels!!!
<NeoThermic> NTAuthority: yes and yes, :)
<wood1> nosrednaekim: okay, i closed the terminal and its still working
<nosrednaekim> wood1: ok.. cool
<nosrednaekim> can you see any effects?
<wood1> nosrednaekim: i have to do this everytime? or it should only be done once?
<wood1> nosrednaekim: yes
<shirish> guys, I can't get to upgrade stuff :(
<NeoThermic> blarg, where'd the crash reporter go? :|
<nosrednaekim> wood1: add compiz --replace to autostart. there is a config section for it in gnome.
<nanonyme> yay, not that many days anymore until rc :)
<wood1> nosrednaekim: okay done, thanks a lot
<shirish> http://rafb.net/p/2qZlLA94.html
<shirish> nosrednaekim: any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> wood1: NP... anything else you need help with?
<NTAuthority> wait, is there even a rc planned?
<NeoThermic> NTAuthority: yes, it's on the roadmap
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/727181
<NeoThermic>  October 11th
<NeoThermic> 
<NeoThermic> 
<NeoThermic> (bleh, sorry about the extra chars there)
<shirish> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<NTAuthority> you didn't have to call the famous bot ;)
<nosrednaekim> shirish: uninstall bzr-gtk
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NTAuthority> (why do bot devs always add such features?)
<NeoThermic> ok, this is annoying me, the crash applet was happy to appear and let me report stuff when I hadn't yet established my wifi connection, but the second I do, it's nowhere in sight :P
<shirish> nosrednaekim: thanx, does it mean its a bzr-gtk issue, and if yes, is there a bug which has been associated with that broken state?
<NTAuthority> crash detection never works correctly, in kde i also almost never get the crash thingie when an app crashes :)
<nosrednaekim> shirish: it seems to be a bzr-gtk issue, and I don't know if it is a known bug
<bazhang> gutsy got 47 new updates, including compiz-core
<shirish> nosrednaekim: ok cool, do all the updates, till then also see what version is bzr-gtk version conflict is ;)
<NeoThermic> ooh, food, brb
<joebob777as7_> some users are also not able to print. what log should i be looking at to see why?
<joebob777as7_> i don't know if it's this or not: http://www.pastebin.ca/727191
<nosrednaekim>  /var/log/cupsys should be it.
<joebob777as7_> what log in /ver/log/cups/ should i be looking at error_log doesn't tell me anything...
<joebob777as7_> nosrednaekim, ?
<nosrednaekim> errors_log is what I would look at.
<nosrednaekim> sure its not a network problem?
<joebob777as7_> no but i'm pretty sure as my clients are thin clients connecting to a server to even be on...
<RealNitro> hmm
<RealNitro> (I'm the Jens_ that just disconnected)
<RealNitro> The update seems to have worked fine, as I'm writing this in Gutsy
<RealNitro> but I think the configuring was interrupted
<RealNitro> is there a command to re-start the configuring?
<bazhang> RealNitro: what configuring?
<RealNitro> configuring of the new packages
<RealNitro> dpkg-reconfigure?
<bazhang> RealNitro: have you tried to sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<RealNitro> bazhang: that looks like the command I was looking for
<RealNitro> thx!
<bazhang> RealNitro: sure!
<bazhang> RealNitro: just don't force if it doesn't work.
<RealNitro> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> where did everyone go?
<bazhang> this place was crawling with activity yesterday at this time.
<erichj> i would say, it's friday everyone is out partying. but who am i kidding?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> this is the party!
<ChildX> hello
<ChildX> which version of the linux kernel will gutsy have?
<Pici> Linux romulus 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:11:30 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pici> ChildX: Thats what I'm running currently
<Pici> On gutsy.
<BlueParrot> guys looks like the GIMP package is broken
<ChildX> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.22.9
<BlueParrot> I'm too lazy to troubleshoot it since I never use it anyway so I just purged it instead..
<ChildX> so the version 2.6.22.9 is going to be in gutsy
<ChildX> i think
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.12.17 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<BlueParrot> ChildX: I thought the Linux kernel guys don't do "stable" releases, that it is down to the distros to create stable versions ...
<Pici> ChildX: see what ubotu said about the current version.
<ChildX> do you think that if kernel 2.6.23 is released before the final release of gutsy... is there any chance that gutsy will have that version of kernel (2.6.23) ?
<Pici> ChildX: zero
<ChildX> hmmm
<void^> the version number of linux-image-generic doesn't really say anything about which kernel version it's built on
<ChildX> when was the kernel freeze?
<ChildX> i think we have the version 2.6.22.9
<ChildX> oh... have you heard that some people argue about the default gutsy wallpaper?
<Pici> Yep :)
<ChildX> but why
<ChildX> when i first saw it, i said WOW
<ChildX> i really did
<ChildX> it's slick
<Pici> Its not as nice as some of the other ones on the proposed list.
<ChildX> it's not hard to change it anyway
<ChildX> we should really focus our minds into more complex things
<ChildX> like finding bugs
<ChildX> we have 13 days left to find those nasty things
<ChildX> i want gutsy to be more bug-less... i don't care about the wallpaper
<ChildX> oh... that reminds me
<ChildX> is it possible to return from Suspend mode in the beta version for you guys?
<erichj> my distro has a first name it's Gutsy
<ChildX> what do you do to return?
<ChildX> do you just press a button?
<bstock> anyone using gutsy on macbook pro? can't seem to get the wireless working, even when i modprobe the atheros driver
<erichj> gonna see if suspend works for me
<osmosis> anyone else getting  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu9_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<osmosis>  dpkg: warning - old post-removal script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<kekZpriester> the cupsys thing mentioned in topic is the error that CREDITS.txt can't be overwritten, isn't it?
<ChildX> bstock, is gutsy made for wireless now?
<ChildX> 7.04 certainly doesn't have the wireless support
<ChildX> there's more work to be done in the wireless field
<ChildX> wireless is new to ubuntu so cut it some slack
<bstock> i haven't had any issues with wireless on ubuntu in at least a year
<bstock> just the built-in drivers for the card in the macbook pro don't seem to work, unless someone knows a special module to load
<ChildX> you should report that in launchpad.net
<erichj> well my laptop will sleep and hibernate. but the wifi card doesn't turn back on after waking from sleep
<ChildX> you should know that not all cards are supported by ubuntu
<ChildX> ubuntu supports only the most widely used cards
<VousDeux> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChildX> so you have to install support for your card on your own as it seems to have it fully functional, like returning from sleep and that things
<ChildX> there should be drivers for your wi-fi card on the net
<ChildX> install them
<erichj> well i expect when gutsy reaches final it will be working again. works just fine under dapper, edgy, and feisty
<ChildX> the latest that is
<ChildX> oh...
<ChildX> then you don't have to worry about
<VousDeux> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChildX> just wait 13 days and all will be revealed to you :)
<bstock> i see the mirrors are running slow, are they just getting hammered?
<ChildX> i think the development team of ubuntu is correcting just the big bugs now
<Pici> erichj: I'd look on the bugtracker, 13 days isnt a long time to fix a hibernate issue.
<VousDeux> bstock, the topic has warnings about mirrors
<ChildX> yeah... Pici is right
<bstock> i see the topic, doesn't say why they're slow. i was just curious
<VousDeux> I don't know either...it was that way at lunch time too
<bstock> yeah i've been noticing it all day
<ChildX> then use another mirror
<ChildX> or what...
<ChildX> :)
<ChildX> is there any sound editing & recording software for linux?
<ChildX> like there is Adobe Audition for Windows
<bstock> there's audacity
<ChildX> is there any similar for linux?
<bstock> i've never used adobe audition
<hydrogen> audacity isn't as fully featured
<hydrogen> it works though
<ChildX> any other?
<ChildX> screenshots look promising
<bstock> there's ardour
<bstock> that looks pretty good
<bstock> http://ardour.org/
<bstock> it's in apt
<ChildX> i'll take a look
<ChildX> nice
<ChildX> that ardour is even better than audacity
<ChildX> so it seems
<bstock> yeah looks like, i've never used it before
<carwash> anyone else having problems with the kubuntu gutsy beta iso? the md5-sum is fine, but booting the cd and running the filecheck tells me one file is corrupted
<bstock> audacity has worked for me, just simple editing like ringtones and such
<ChildX> ardour looks very professional
<ChildX> anyone tested it?
<hype_> anyone havng trouble with linux-restricted moudles on gutsy?
<Pici> ChildX: it comes with ubuntustudio, they would have more info
<ChildX> thanks for the tip
<ChildX> i'm off reading
<ChildX> bye
<bl4cktone> Ok, I'm done messing with this.  I've got gutsy on dual boot with windows xp.  If I burn the CD how do I go about wiping gutsy but not windows xp and doing a fresh install of gutsy
<hype_> bl4cktone , boot on the live cd
<TheInfinity> do not delete the win partition
<hype_> just format your ubuntu partition, and reinstall on it
<bl4cktone> hype_, will the install process have all that or will I need to use partition magic?
<hype_> bl4cktone , usue gnome-partition editor
<hype_> (system > administration)
<bl4cktone> hype_, never used it before
<hype_> bl4cktone , similar to partition magic
<bl4cktone> Jupiterltx: and I can run that in ubuntu?
<hype_> bl4cktone , if you have problems, you still can sudo apt-get install gparted
<Gutsy_b> Any other Gutsy users have a vid playback that has a dot grid over the video player area? A grid of dots like a car drafting screen. Happens in both VLC and Movieplayer. .flv or mpg's 82865G Intel vid on Dell 4600
<wood1> hello guys once again, i have compiz enabled and running on gutsy but every 30 secs the screen blinks for a millisecond and everything gets back to normal.. that happens around every 30 seconds. does anyone know how i can fix that? thank you
<Gutsy_b> Screenshot captures a green square instead of video content..
<knix> Because the video is going directly to the video ram
<knix> Play the video with soem non-accel'd output
<knix> mplayer -vo x11
<knix> or something
<Gutsy_b> I'll try mplayer -vo x11
<Aishiko> Gutsy_b: I use kaffiene and don't have the issues youare refering too
<Gutsy_b> I haven't tried kaffiene yet, gxine won't play anything at all .
<Aishiko> I like being able to configure the keyboard shortcuts under kaffiene
<Gutsy_b> Downloading now, worked fine with the non  free codecs under fiesty
<knix> Gutsy_b: What video drivers are you using?
<Gutsy_b> Whatever gutsy defaulted to
<MannyZ> hello
<knix> hmm, I dunno
<MannyZ> i cant get 7.10 installed
<MannyZ> beta*
<Gutsy_b> Where would I check the vid driver for my 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<Gutsy_b> Intel
<Gutsy_b> Compiz works great I don't have any other video related problems. Just local file playback .
<MasterShrek> MannyZ, "cant get it installed" gives us no info at all, what does it do? does it boot? when does it fail? logs?
<MannyZ> masterloki,  sorry :S i thought many got this problem :D.. 1 sec
<MasterShrek> MasterShrek***
<MannyZ> masterloki,  so ill run the command: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<MannyZ> now im about to press the upgrade button
<MasterShrek> ok
<MannyZ> there is some text and i accept
<MannyZ> everything goes well until
<macogw> anyone else notice that network manager's "disable networking" doesn't do s***?
<MannyZ> the problem is about to come soon
<macogw> MannyZ: if you're using a US or GB mirror, you're right :)_
<MannyZ> hmm..
<macogw> hey who has /topic rights?  The GB mirror still doesn't have the fixed cupsys
<macogw> the US mirror got it at 11pm last night
<MannyZ> so the problem is this:       A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<MannyZ> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<MannyZ> and 2 other sites
<MasterShrek> disable those repos, and check with the site to see if they have gutsy repos
<MannyZ> now what -.-
<MannyZ> how i disable ?
<MasterShrek> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterShrek> put a # in front of the repos u want to disable
<wood1> hello guys once again, i have compiz enabled and running on gutsy but every 30 secs the screen blinks for a millisecond and everything gets back to normal.. that happens around every 30 seconds. does anyone know how i can fix that? thank you
<MannyZ> so this is a repo? http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl
<MasterShrek> yea there should be something kinda like it in that file, probably something about wine
<MannyZ> deb http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt feisty main
<MasterShrek> yep, put a # in front of that line
<MannyZ> done
<MannyZ> save and exit
<MasterShrek> youll probably have to disable the other ones it was complaining about
<MannyZ> now ill do the update again?
<MasterShrek> go for it
<MannyZ> the 2 other was wine 2
<MasterShrek> ok
<MannyZ> btw does the word exit come from clicking the X button :D? like X it! :D
<MannyZ> fetching file 76 of 77 :D...
<filthpig> I'm currently running gutsy on a live cd and on a 32" LCD TV (LG 32lb2r), and I luckily get some image at all (had to do a little work to get it to work with feisty), but gutsy does not recognize my monitor by default. To fix this on feisty I just had to run nvidia-settings-config, and it autodetected my TV. Now, I want to make sure this works with gutsy too, but when trying to enable the nvidia restricted driver I get 404: IP not found.. 
<MannyZ> still 76/77.....
<MannyZ> should i give it a min or 2?
<filthpig> MannyZ: upgrading to gutsy from feisty?
<MannyZ> yes
<filthpig> be sure to comment out any beryl/compiz or other thrid party software from sources.list
<filthpig> third*
<filthpig> I had the same problem
<MannyZ> ok thanks!
<filthpig> had to comment out the avant window manager and beryl repos from sources.list
<filthpig> np
<kiba_> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kiba_> I have this problem for more than a month now..
<filthpig> doing what?
<strangelv> "is it appropriate to file a bug report that ubuntustudio-video and ubuntustudio-graphics now require either gnome or something that requires it?
<strangelv> or do I need to break down and let apt-get update install a window manager I will never use?
<MannyZ> is eyecandy a 3rd?
<filthpig> yes
<filthpig> anything that is not official ubuntu/canonical
<MannyZ> well.. i dont know what is and what isnt..
<filthpig> have you installed beryl to feisty?
<MannyZ> i got beryl and fusion
<filthpig> ok
<filthpig> you need to comment out those
<filthpig> they're probably at the bottom of the sources.list
<MannyZ> i got only compiz here
<ppj> I've got the desktop effects enabled, and I just maximized my terminal and it looks like its convulsing.. lol
<MannyZ> well it should work now.. i hope
<filthpig> :)
<filthpig> remember to update before upgrade.. or maybe the upgrade tool fixes that by itself
<filthpig> probably does
<MannyZ> i have updated :P
<hype_> what is linux-ubuntu-modules?
<filthpig> if you experience any more problems please paste your sources.list to a pastebin
<MannyZ> ok :)
<filthpig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org there's one
<MannyZ> http://pastebin.com/d2e0a74ff
<MannyZ> its working now.
<MannyZ> and it jsut said that to enbale them after the upgrade :P
<filthpig> :)
<filthpig> ok
<frank_> Knetworkmanager doesn't work for me in the gutsy beta. Anyone else?
<filthpig> you shouldn't be using automatix with ubuntu
<filthpig> frank_: have you searched the launchpad?
<frank_> filthpig: that's what I was going to do
<MannyZ> hmm.. ill delete it then
<MannyZ> here goes nothing!
<filthpig> good luck ;)
<MannyZ> 1 day with 56k :DD:D
<filthpig> hahah
<filthpig> yeah
<MannyZ> i got 8mg
<filthpig> good luck paying that bill :p
<MannyZ> ^^
<nosrednaekim> MannyZ: lol... i'm on 26K
<MannyZ> im paying for 1mg ;)
<filthpig> nice
<MannyZ> i just love finland :D
<MannyZ> i wish i had 100mg
* strangelv thought _he_ was late in getting something faster than dialup.  He certianly got chastized enough for not being able to get faster...  ...this was 3+ years ago...
<filthpig> I've got a 6 mbps paying for 2,5 or somth, but the telephone wire into the building isn't powerful enough, so I don't get more than 5 mbps :(
<MannyZ> 535kbs.. is that good?
<filthpig> yeah
<MannyZ> hald a mega a sec..
<MannyZ> taking 32min :P
<filthpig> I normally wind up somewhere between 500 and 600 kbps
<strangelv> kbps or kBps?  one's 1/8 the other
<MannyZ> and you got how fast connection?
<MannyZ> kb/s
<kiba_> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kiba_> I was never able to fix this..
<MannyZ> kbp/s and kb/s is the same thing -.-?
<MannyZ> kilobytes per /second
<strangelv> b == bits; B == bytes
<MannyZ> -.-
<MannyZ> i never use big letters
<MannyZ> mg = MEGA
<MannyZ> not milligram :D
<filthpig> hahaha
<strangelv> my DSL maxes out at about 192 kBps or 1536 kbps
* kiba_ maxed out 150 KBps
<MannyZ> thing about it.. if i say i got 8mg net.. ofcorse i got 8Mg... not 8 milligram.. its like fkng a dot or how you say it :D
<kiba_> err 160
<strangelv> getting the abbreviation for kB wrong seems to be a dominant meme
<MannyZ> btw anybody can help me with the x file?
<strangelv> x?
<filthpig> strangelv: I guess it's kBps for my part, then
<MannyZ> when im setting my resolution with nvidia settings, and umm when i save it to the x conf file or wahterver... then it says cant remove x.backup
<filthpig> hmmmmmmm
<MannyZ> i have made this backup..
<MannyZ> and when i installed fusion with a sucky tutorial
<strangelv> "actually, I forgot another factor... kbps' k is 1000;
<filthpig> gutsy installer seems to stop and just spin after step six (out of eight)...
<strangelv> kBps' k is 1024...
<MannyZ> it fockede my computer.. really.. so i backed up with the x.backup file
<filthpig> dunno if it's checking the disks or whatever
<MannyZ> now.. it cant delete it.. i suppose? its using the backup not the original..
* strangelv is sadly clueless about the backup situation
<filthpig> me too
* MannyZ is crying
<MannyZ> can somebody write the path to the x file?
<MannyZ> im really new to linux :D
<strangelv> can you provide a more verbose description of the situation?
<frank_> filthpig: I checked launchpad but I can't find the same bug. Knetworkmanager doesn't see my wireless card. This only happens in kde. I had gutsy ubuntu fully updated and network-manager worked while knetworkmanager didn't. Then I installed kubuntu from the beta CD and knetworkmanager doesn't work
<MannyZ> but with my farmerbrain i own any computer D:::.
<filthpig>   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<MannyZ> that
<MannyZ> thanks
<filthpig> np :)
<strangelv> okay, that's more graspable. 8)
<MannyZ> ok so
<MannyZ> im very lausy to explain this problem
<MannyZ> but ill try to
<strangelv> so you're unable to overwrite xorg.conf with a backup earlier version?
<filthpig> frank_: I actually had kind of the same problem with knetworkmanager, but I never bothered finding out
<filthpig> hehe
<filthpig> check with the guys over at #kubuntu
<MannyZ> i made a xorg.conf.backup from the original one. ok my computer got fckd up and i had to load from the backup file
<frank_> filthpig: I see
<MannyZ> so i did and now im running the backup.. insted of the original
<GBenemy> Is this the place to make suggestions aswell?
<MannyZ> now i think i should copy the text from the backup and place it to the original and save.. then use the original one..
<filthpig> GBenemy: they have a webside for that
<MannyZ> wich i dont know how to do -.- .. any advice?
<GBenemy> filthpig, what is it?
<filthpig> you find it via ubuntu.com and participate
<GBenemy> thank filthpig
<filthpig> can't remember the exact url atm
<GBenemy> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate ?
<filthpig> yes
<filthpig> The Idea Pool
<filthpig> at the bottom of the page
<filthpig> well, ubuntu just made my day today. my wireless is finally working :D
<MannyZ> make my day gypsy :D
<GBenemy> haha nice
<MannyZ> boraty<3
<GBenemy> i use my neighbours wireless
<GBenemy> :P
<filthpig> haha
<MannyZ> owned D:
<filthpig> I did that by accident with my laptop
<MannyZ> criminal
<filthpig> it connected to a open wlan by default
<filthpig> Matti, do you want to party? *spoken with finnish accent*
<GBenemy> heh
<GBenemy> well if they don't want to secure it
<GBenemy> and even the secure ones, cain and able takes care of them :D
<filthpig> GBenemy: true
<GBenemy> :D
<filthpig> haha
<GBenemy> well i must go
<GBenemy> adieu
<filthpig> ciao
<GBenemy> ciaoooooo
<filthpig> g'damn
<GBenemy> filthpig, conosci italiano? or do u just know how to say "ciao"?
<osmosis> im still stuck on this error. Anyone know when its going to be fixed?    dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu9_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<osmosis>  dpkg: warning - old post-removal script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<osmosis> from gutsy beta
<filthpig> GBenemy: norwegian, but I'm quite often in switzerland, those guys say ciao and stuff all the time
<GBenemy> haha
<GBenemy> norway is cool
<GBenemy> i've been to iceland
<GBenemy> never to norway though :(
<GBenemy> my brother's been to norway
<GBenemy> he says it's awesome
<filthpig> yes, we're pretty close to 0 degrees C right now ;)
<GBenemy> i think iceland is pretty damn amazing
<filthpig> it is
<GBenemy> sweet
<GBenemy> lol
<filthpig> I'm going to iceland next summer
<GBenemy> it's soooo good!
<GBenemy> reykjavik?
<filthpig> really looking forward to that
<filthpig> hm
<filthpig> dunno, really
<GBenemy> ahh well enjoy it :D
<GBenemy> i did
<GBenemy> (iceland in summer = warmer than england)
<GBenemy> :D
<filthpig> my dad's turning 60, so he's buying tickets for everyone.. I dunno the details yet
<osmosis> anyone else get that on gutsy beta?
<GBenemy> no, just you, it hates you
<osmosis> or is there a way for me to  apt-get upgrade  by  bypassing that one package somehow ?
<GBenemy> why thinks up of these names for it by the way? i mean "fiesty" "gutsy"
<filthpig> osmosis: have you searched the launchpad?
<GBenemy> what the hell
<GBenemy> *who
<osmosis> filthpig: I tried...never works for me though
<filthpig> osmosis: it -might- be fixed with proposed packages
<x_link> Hi!
<filthpig> I have no idea, though
<GBenemy> launchpad ALWAYS ALWAYS times out on me
<x_link> I need some help, just gotta open this thing fist.
<x_link> first.
<osmosis> filthpig: havent other people had this issue though ?
<x_link> hurmm
<x_link> I can't open kControl anymore =/
<osmosis> filthpig: I already did  apt-get update
<filthpig> osmosis: duuno, Ive been on this chan for 30 minutes ;)
<filthpig> I've
<filthpig> osmosis: with proposed packages enabled?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: kcontrol?
<osmosis> I can't install anything. Look, http://dpaste.com/21613/
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: system settings doesn't work?
<x_link> I don't like system-settings, I use kControl instead.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: ah, start it from a terminal and see what error it prints out
<GBenemy> osmosis: did your last package completely install?
<GBenemy> well, i have to go, work with that
<GBenemy> and install completely and cleanly
<GBenemy> adios
<filthpig> haha, my "problem" was caused my mounted disks..
<GBenemy> bless
<filthpig> silly sod I am
<GBenemy> lol
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Okej, I will do that now. It worked earlier for me.
<x_link> kcontrol: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNQGList4eadER11DataStramRPv
<x_link> I get that nosrednaekim.l
<strangelv> which channel would be optimal for asking for help in running apt-get on kubuntu gutsy without having gnome installed?  I have ubuntustudio packages
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I will be back again in 5 min.
<nosrednaekim> strangelv: here.
<strangelv> the problem is that I'm getting this on dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> x_link: have to go.
<nosrednaekim> bye #ubuntu+1!!
<x_link> nosrednaekim: =/
<x_link> I will ask something else for help then
<nosrednaekim> x_link: NM...i'm here
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Thanks alot anyways =)
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Will you stay?
<frank_> Knetworkmanager doesn't see my wireless card. This only happens in kde. I had gutsy ubuntu fully updated and network-manager worked while knetworkmanager didn't. Then I installed kubuntu from the beta CD and knetworkmanager doesn't work
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Cause I must go for 5 min.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Can you stick around for 5 more minute?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: I may be around then
<x_link> minutes.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: THANKS ALOT! =)
<x_link> brb
<strangelv> existing packages now have dependancies that force installation of gnome.  Should I see if I can remember how to file a bug report?
<nosrednaekim> strangelv: which packages?
<strangelv> ubuntustudio-graphics and ubuntustudio-video are the two i know of
<erichj> yeah, thats not a bug
<strangelv> 8\
<strangelv> is there an alternate meta-solution?
<strangelv> previously installation of these packages have not required gnome
<erichj> not that i am aware of
<strangelv> This is since by previous dist-upgrade a couple of days ago
<carwash> anyone tried the kubuntu beta iso? I can't seem to download a non-corrupt version of it.
<erichj> i would suggest a trip to #ubuntu-studio
<strangelv> danke
* strangelv can't help with the beta ISO; he's running off of the 18 September snapshot
<nosrednaekim> carwash: I am using an oler version...
<erichj> carwash, torrent or direct download?
<nosrednaekim> carwash: or at least DLed one.
<MannyZ> what is the command to run xorg.conf?
<nosrednaekim> carwash: try getting an older one and upgrading to the newest
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I'm back.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: ok...
<carwash> erichj, direct download. from sweden the MD5 was correct, but the cd-check when booting failed (and installed failed at 65% on to different cds)  from sweden the MD5 was incorrect (does the md5 depend on the filename?)
<strangelv> run xorg.conf or edit it?
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Before I had kcontrol in /usr/bin/kcontrol. I don't have that anymore.
<x_link> Please don't say that they removed kcontrol from Gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: no, they didn't.
<nosrednaekim> its there for me.
<strangelv> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> nano, pico fento.. :p
<erichj> carwash, not sure how hash is generated. i would recommend downloading through bittorrent. at least that way you will get a perfect copy. if it still has defects, its gotta be something else
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Okej. Then I will listen to you.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Should I try to restart X once and see if that will help?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: try doing an "sudo apt-get install kcontrol"
<x_link> Cause I had kControl opened before.
<x_link> ok
<x_link> Already installed.
<osmosis> I can't install anything. Look, http://dpaste.com/21613/
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Should I remove it and then install it again?
<carwash> erichj, I was just affraid there was an error in the iso, since the md5 of the iso was correct, but the disc was still corrupted in exactly the same place on two different cds. But somebody would probably have noticed that before now...
<nosrednaekim> x_link: do a --reinstall
<MannyZ> my computer is usin xorg.conf.backup file, now i want it to run xorg.conf  what is the command to run it?
<erichj> carwash, yeah
<x_link> nosrednaekim: sudo aptitude kcontrol a --reinstall?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kontrol"
<strangelv> savvas: know where I can find an AMD64 .deb for pico?
<MannyZ> can anybody help me :(?
<x_link> okej.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Sorry, men kontrol eller kcontrol?
<strangelv> I have an IA32 one, but I can't gen anything 32 bit to run
<erichj> isn't pico just a symlink to nano?
<savvas> strangelv: nano and pico are almost identical
<savvas> nano - free Pico clone with some new features
<wood1> hello guys once again, i have compiz enabled and running on gutsy but every 30 secs the screen blinks for a millisecond and everything gets back to normal.. that happens around every 30 seconds. does anyone know how i can fix that? thank you
<strangelv> I had genuine University of Washington PICO up until I upgraded to 64 bit -- the package was completely self-contained
<wood1> how can i make windows applications work on ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: yeah... thats what I meant
<nosrednaekim> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nosrednaekim> lol..
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Okej =)
<syntux> I want to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy now, any recommendations, notes, etc. ?
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I re-installed it now.
<MannyZ> wood1, use wine
<strangelv> #windows is the WINE channel?
<nosrednaekim> does it work?
<savvas> wood1: it means it restores it back to the non-compiz display. you should be able to see a window telling you to keep settings
<MannyZ> how about #wine?
<erichj> pico is a symlink, at least it shows GNU Nano 2.0.6 when opened
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Shouldn't kcontrol be in /usr/bin?
<x_link> nosrednaekim: /usr/bin/kcontrol?
* strangelv tries to remember where he got his pico package.  It conflicts with nano and requires the uninstallation of at least one meta-package
<nosrednaekim> x_link: thats where it is for me
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Okey, always were there for me as well.
<x_link> But I can't find it there now.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I will try to restart X. Brb
<strangelv> syntux: I can't help.  I've been avoiding the issue by installing gutsy despite its instability instead of feisty on new machines
<gnubuntu11> wood1: go to #winehq
<strangelv> I suppose i'm still reeling from the reported difficulties with dapper to edgy
<syntux> strangelv, what issue you are talking about ?
<strangelv> syntux: it's been awhile and i can't remember specifics
<usser> damn, anyone downloaded todays updates?
<erichj> the kernel panics? x failing to load?
<erichj> there were a few issues with that upgrade
<usser> theres no restricted modules for new kernel
<strangelv> usser: I was going to, but that would mean installing gnome to my kubuntu systems
<gnubuntu11> today there are no updates for gutsy beta?
<usser> gnubuntu11: i just downloaded a bunch
<usser> includind 2.6.22-13 kernel for which apparently theres no restriced modules
<usser> it just broke my x server
<gnubuntu11> usser: really? strange i had no updates reminders today. very strange.#
<strangelv> ow!
<strangelv> maybe i have two reasons to not run it now
<syntux> hmm so there is no CD downloads? only DVDs?
<strangelv> that is listed as a package held bacxk and i was puzzling over that
<JanC> usser: that's why the kernel meta-package wasn't updated yet...
<strangelv> but I was more concerned about needing to install an lagre, unwanted window manager
<osmosis> I can't install anything. What should I do ?   http://dpaste.com/21613/
<melody> usser: hello
<usser> melody: hey
<melody> I was told to talk to you about a problem that I'm having (and someonen else)
* strangelv looks at http://dpaste.com/21613/
<savvas> !ask :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> usser: he has the same kernel breakage
<hype_> nosrednaekim , did you update recnetly?
<usser> melody: oh, well i just went back to the old kernel
<melody> Running kubuntu on my laptop, been working great.  Did a system upgrade about an hour ago and my wifi card stopped working.  Restricted driver manager started to complain it needed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13.8-generic..  I saw in adept-manager it was in fact available for upgrade.  but when I choose to upgrade that package, it came back with "break (install)"
<strangelv> osmosis: I'm not sure I've encountered a segfault with apt-get
<strangelv> I mostly stopped getting practice with what I know how to work around when I went from Debian Unstable to Kubuntu
<erichj> 147 updates showing in manager. thats on top of the 148 i installed this morning.
<izm99> i'm trying to install some debugging libraries (in a custom location), but when using them, ld returns with a message saying it can't find one of them.  can somebody help me out?
<usser> melody: yea seems to be that ubuntu didnt yet produce restricted modules package that is responsible for your wifi card, what u can do for now is press esc when grub boots and choose an old kernel in the menu
<melody> so.. is there any way I can get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic to install to my system so I can get my wifi access back?
<melody> back off the kernel to 2.6.22.12.x?
<usser> melody: its non existent for the moment
<usser> melody: yea
<melody> lemme try that. brb.
<erichj> could recompile the kernel yourself
<erichj> that's always fun
<usser> tell him that im restarting too if he comes back before me )))
<erichj> k
<hype_> i'll wat till tommorow to update :p
<hype_> wait*
<JanC> people would do wise not to install a new kernel until the meta-package depends on the new version...
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-06
<hype_> im' SURE they did it to test the x crash utility
<hype_> :D
<hype_> well, bulletproof X
<erichj> wouldn't they have selected something smaller to test it with?
* strangelv has never successfully compiled the kernel
<erichj> melody, usser is restarting. he will be back in a moment or two
<savvas> i have, in gentoo hehe
<melody> okay
<strangelv> #ubuntu-studio seems to be an idlefest
<ppj> blah these updates wiped out my mounts
<melody> brb
* strangelv is starting to be very glad he noticed something wrong with his dist-upgrade and came here
<strangelv> "...instead of pressinhg 'y'
<strangelv> wb
* usser thinks he should lay off the updates for awhile
<erichj> usser, melody will be back in a moment or two
<ppj> lol
<ppj> yeah i just updated and lost all of my media mounts
<usser> but how can this possible though how can they put packages that break deps in the repos??
<erichj> usser, you get what you pay for.
<usser> erichj: which is zilch ))
<level1> when should I start updating again?  Have the package dependencies been fixed?
<usser> level1: nope
<usser> level1: tomorrow probably
<erichj> i'm updating right now. waiting to see if ipod mounting is still borked
<level1> usser: will there be more bug fixing for NetworkManager and freinds? its very weird with my school's network, crashing or failing to connect
* usser goes to see if kdmtheme was fixed
<ppj> How can you list your harddrives that arent mounted
<usser> level1: i dunno i turn off networkManager first thing
<ppj> like hda sda etc
<melody_> usser: hi
<usser> ppj: ls /dev/sd*
<usser> ppj: ls /dev/hd*
<ppj> thanks
<usser> melody_: the old one works?
<melody_> back.  on wifi, btw.     Backing off to 2.6.22.12 worked fine.  I guess 2.6.22.13 will be just a matter of time then?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone else have issues with the dictionary panel applet>?... its not working for me.
* usser nice kdmtheme fixed!!! ))
<level1> if it wouldn't for that little problem, gutsy would be the sanest OS I've used, so I hope there's improvement on that
<level1> usser: what do you do without NetworkManager?
<level1> connect on the command line?
<melody_> usser: yes works fine.   now which leads me to my next question..  where is the grub editor in kubuntu? (or do I need to get via konsole)
<strangelv> IndyGunFreak: what's the name of the applet?  I can't say I've run it
<usser> melody_: what do u mean grub editor the menu is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> strangelv: dictionary look up.v  it doesn't let me type anythin in the gox
<melody_> well, I'm more familiar with pclinuxos that has a boot menu editor..  but I can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst no problem
<melody_> okay...  altered menu.lst default kernel.
<melody_> thanks.
<strangelv> IndyGunFreak: do you have a name for the executable and/or package?
<usser> melody_: np
* usser brb
* strangelv : <tim167> what's a quick way to rip an audio CD into wav files ?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Fixed cupsys is uploaded, please be patient | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IndyGunFreak> strangelv: no sorry i don't, i just lcick add to panel, then dictionarylookup
<strangelv> :: tries dictionarylookup, but neither ard of itnbash nor apt-get has he
* strangelv really needs to install the changes to get rid of his worst synaptic annoyances
<DigitalNinja> does anyone know how to get the screensaver plugin working for compiz?
* strangelv has no compbiz or beryl experience
* strangelv is glad he isn't having what RoC_MasterMind is having
<usser> heh comcast?
<RoC_MasterMind> "Your router is affected by a bug"
<usser> aha
<RoC_MasterMind> meh muh meh meh meh
<usser> a bug they say
<RoC_MasterMind> shut up and let me join.
<RoC_MasterMind> I do their little fix for xchat and it still is broken
<RoC_MasterMind> but when I open another connection to the server I get joined fine
<contrast83> Greets, everyone.
<strangelv> contrast83:Hello
<RoC_MasterMind> I've been joining fine for ages...is this a new checkc?
<carwash> can i go straight from 6.10 to gutsy?
<RoC_MasterMind__> no carwash
<usser> carwash: backup and clean install
<carwash> didn't think so :/
<strangelv> what are the problems?
<carwash> is there a way to do a netinstall?
<carwash> I'm tired of burning cds that don't work
<contrast83> Anyone else having trouble with the latest update? My system hangs at a black screen with a blinking cursor after the bootsplash completes.
<strangelv> I remember when upgrades with Debian or Debian based wire trivial
<usser> contrast83: the latest update was incomplete
<contrast83> carwash: are you using cd-rws?
<carwash> nope
<usser> contrast83: press esc when grub boots and boot older kernel, 2.6.22.12
<carwash> i'm guessing my drive might be bust
<usser> contrast83: for now, i guess they'll fix it soon
<contrast83> usser: I already tried that. Could only boot into safe mode.
<contrast83> And I got "no manageable screens found" when I ran /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tecumseh> hi there
<pwnguin> strangelv: no, i dont
<usser> contrast83: with old kernel or the new one?
<pwnguin> strangelv: when was it trivial?
<contrast83> Old.
<usser> contrast83: which video card u have?
<contrast83> nVidia 7600 GS
<usser> contrast83: reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<tecumseh> latest update broke my restricted modules, anyone else having the same problems? Re-enabeling the modules suggests me to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic but that package is not available
<contrast83> usser: I tried that and found I wasn't online. Ran NetworkManager and it complained dbus wasn't running, wasn't sure what to do at that point. /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<usser> contrast83: and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.12
<thorett> well, i just updated my gutsy version and my X seemed to "crash"
<thorett> i suspect it has something to do with the "linux-restricted-modules-generic" package is held back
<usser> contrast83: dang it really screwed it up huh
<contrast83> indeed
<Some_Person> why is gutsy taking so long for release?
<Some_Person> also what will be changed in the final version from the beta?
<thorett> ideas, any1?
<usser> contrast83: did u try networking restart?
<strangelv> Some_Person? is it late? I thought it was on schedule
<usser> contrast83: try it
<contrast83> Some_Person: The feature freeze already happened, so don't expect much more than bug fixes
<CroiX> how long does it usually take before new hardware can be expected to be fully supported?
<Some_Person> shouldn't there be an RC by now?
<erichj> it is on schedule. you should look at the release schedule
<contrast83> usser: i'll give it a shot.
<erichj> Some_Person, there have been 6
<usser> CroiX: depends if hardware is popular/mass producted 1-6 months
<Some_Person> afaik, the latest thing is a beta, not an RC
<strangelv> Beta is new
<erichj> well, there are no real RCs for ubuntu
<erichj> final is the 18th of this month
<strangelv> there was a bit of time between the last alpha and the beta, which is why this machine was set up from a development snapshot
<erichj> this isn't windows
<CroiX> I was just wondering, because there seems to be problems with touch pads for a long long time for example
<strangelv> CroiX: what problems are you encountering?
<erichj> CroiX, how so. mine functions perfectly
<usser> the key word was )))
<Some_Person> windows is not very good
<usser> oh actually its not
<CroiX> I have the 'SHMConfig' problem...I cannot configure it
* strangelv mostly has annoyances that aren't something a low-skilledh user can fix -- he has to hack on xorg.conf and reboot, and doesn't remember where he found the line to add to allow gsynaptics to mostly work
<jpt9> hey
<usser> hello
<jpt9> i'm running the beta livecd.  i ran the gui synaptic package manager and updated the list of packages.  it froze on the last one; I force quit it.
<jpt9> except there's still a copy of synaptic running in the background, and I can't seem to kill it.
<usser> jpt9: ps -al | grep synaptic
<jpt9> i've tried kill -9 [pid] , and it doesn't work.  it doesn't complain with any sort of error...
<erichj> kill -9 <pid>
<usser> jpt9: sudo kill
<erichj> hmm
<gene6482> anyone get sound working on a toshiba laptop?
<CroiX> I've been trying to fix it for over a month...I've tried everything except loading ALPS driver, because I can't figure out how...the vendor assures me that it is Synaptics and not ALPS anyway.
<wabiD> has anyone tried compiling xbmc for linux
<CroiX> ksynaptics always says that the shared memory is inaccessible...the xorg.0.log seems to suggest that the hardware is not even being detected because it unloads the driver
<CroiX> the touch pad works, but is too sensitive and cannot be adjusted or disabled
<CroiX> I've submitted a couple of bug reports, but I have not found any evidence that anyone has even looked at them
<strangelv> wabiD: what is xbmc?
<wabiD> xboxmediacenter
<strangelv> CroiX: I had trouble with sensitivity at first but eventually got used to it, although for pixel-specific graphics manipulations it's stilla  pain
<DigitalNinja> Is there a channel for compiz or ubuntu compiz?
<CroiX> strangelv, so you can't configure yours either?
<contrast83> usser: same output from NM after networking restart. i'll just download the packages on my laptop and burn them. hopefully that works out.
<contrast83> usser: in any case, thanks a lot for your help. peace out.
<jpt9> anyone else have any ideas on how to kill synaptic?
<usser> contrast83: yea but the internet this only fixes video
<contrast83> DigitalNinja: /join compiz-fusion
<szf> anyone dipping in the 200+ updates?
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<contrast83> usser: hmm... isn't it possible i can't get online because it's only loading in safe mode though?
<contrast83> i.e., the module for my network card might be a restricted one, thus it's not getting loaded.
<gene6482> anyone get sound working on a toshiba laptop?
<strangelv> CroiX: what I was able to do on a different machine was to open gsynaptics, which couldns't make permanant changes on startup, disable tapping and unwanted scrolling
<crimsun> gene6482: need more details, please.
<usser> contrast83: oh yea right, right i forgot u ran in safe mode
<crimsun> gene6482: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and execute it.
<wabiD> i had 212 this morning
<CroiX> strangelv, well, I can
<contrast83> cool. alright then, later.
<CroiX> whoops
<usser> contrast83: this packages should be in cache though
<strangelv> I have a chronic problem of having random unpredictable center-clicks pasting to whatever random location my mouse cursor is at, and until I get a manager set up to run to disable tapping, that will continue
<contrast83> usser: ohh yeah. duh. heh, thanks.
<usser> contrast83: in /var/cache/apt/archives that is ))
<CroiX> strangelv, well, I can't even seem to get that far because when I launch ksynaptics it just says it cannot access shared memory and everything is greyed out
<Some_Person> Have they finalized the Gutsy artwork yet?
<contrast83> yep, i know. :-)
<strangelv> Some_Person: I'm assuming so, per definition beta
<gene6482> crimsun: i'm not on that machine at the moment, but basically, for my toshiba laptop, under both edgy and feisty, i needed a custom DSDT file, under gutsy, the sound doesn't work regardless, alsa is set up correctly, that I'm pretty sure of
<hype_> any idea when linux-resricted-modules will be available?
<contrast83> i'm embarassed i hadn't thought of that.
<usser> hype_: nope
<CroiX> I think it cannot access shared memory because the driver is not even loaded because the hardware is not detected
<strangelv> hype_: I'm assuming probably within the next 12-24 hours
<Some_Person> strangelv: what wallpaper is included? lion?
<crimsun> gene6482: one of the cursed A100 or P100 series using Realtek?
<hype_> yeah probably
<strangelv> Some_Person: I don't know.  Let me see if there's something called LIon
<gene6482> crimsun: it's a P105, with Conexant, but similar issues
<crimsun> gene6482: nevertheless, please run the above script and tell me the url.
<CroiX> well, it looks like today's updates have KDE and kernel updates again...last time those were updated it uninstalled half of my software and broke my display drivers...sigh
<strangelv> Some_Person: I don't see anything with 'lion' in the name
<gene6482> crimsun: i'll have to do it when i get home, i'm at work right now
<crimsun> gene6482: that's fine
<erichj> gotta restart
<CroiX> oh well, I suppose I need the extra experience getting all of that stuff working again anyway
<strangelv> CroiX: I must admit my main problem is dist-upgrade insists on installing Gnome, which I neither use nor want
<Some_Person> strangelv: so did they put in the brown curved line vista-looking one?
<strangelv> Some_Person: Got another name guess?
<CroiX> strangelv, hmm...did you install Ubuntu and then install KDE, or did you install Kubuntu?
<Some_Person> strangelv: sorry, dont have its name
<strangelv> Some_Person: wait... brown... you're looking for Gnome Ubuntu.  Sorry -- my included wallpapers will be different.  I'm running Kubuntu
<Some_Person> strangelv: oh, nvm
<CroiX> that does seem odd indeed
<strangelv> CroiX: I installed Kubuntu
<Some_Person> They aught to open up #kubuntu+1
* contrast83 echoes that sentiment
<strangelv> CroiX: I have two Ubuntustudio meta packages that previously haven't required Gnome that abruptly do
<CroiX> when did that start?
<gnubuntu12> What's the latest kernel? My Kernel is 2.6.22-12-generic (#1 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:11:30 GMT 2007)
<strangelv> CroiX: maybe within the past 48 hoursn
<jpt9> so no one knows of a way of killing synaptic short of just rebooting the computer?  (which is *really* annoying with a livecd)
<CroiX> jpt9, did you try ps -aux?
<strangelv> CroiX: I'm contemplating a bug report, but two people here have said it shouldn't be filed as such, but pointed me to #ubuntu-studio, which is completely idle
<CroiX> jpt9, then kill -9
<jpt9> yeah.
<jpt9> i tried that.
<jpt9> it doesn't work.
* contrast83 raises his arms in spasmatic glee
<Some_Person> I'm looking at the screenshots, yeah they did put in the vista-looking-but-brown wallpaper, i thing they ought to switch to the lion one
<contrast83> Thanks usser :-D
<CroiX> jpt9, that is the only way I know of
* strangelv 's wallpaper is typically something he's working on
<erichj> update went great for me
<jpt9> this is weird.
<CroiX> jpt9, are you sure you did the kill -9 <process #>
<crimsun> strangelv: err, #ubuntustudio?
<strangelv> erichj: I'm glad to hear someone's not had problems with it
<contrast83> jpt9: apt cache locked?
<jpt9> no clue.  how do i check?
<erichj> try install a package
<contrast83> jpt9: why do you need to kill synaptic?
<jpt9> it is locked.
<jpt9> the gui synaptic package manager froze, and i force quit it.
<jpt9> synaptic is still running.
<erichj> sudo dpkg configure -a
<jpt9> and I can't run anything else that needs it.
<contrast83> jpt9: Erm. You're running Synaptic from the live CD?
<jpt9> yes.
<strangelv> crimsum: I stand corrected: #ubuntustudio
<CroiX> jpt9, try dpkg --reconfigure -a
<contrast83> Why?
<jpt9> dpkg complains about needing an action option.
<erichj> contrast83, that is what i was wondering
<jpt9> contrast83: why not?
<jpt9> :-D
<jpt9> to install trackpoint adjustment stuff, nvidia drivers, blender...
<contrast83> it's dpkg --configure -a i think
<contrast83> jpt9: that's for after you install the OS
<erichj> yeah --configure
<jpt9> status database area is locked by another process.
<CroiX> oh, sorry
<contrast83> jpt9: try this -  <ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jpt9> still doesn't work.
<jpt9> for some reason, synaptic refuses to die.
<contrast83> jpt9: for future reference, don't try installing packages on a system that's read-only when you're installing them. ;-)
<erichj> personally i wouldn't have tried to install stuff from a live session
<jpt9> it's worked perfectly fine before :-)
<erichj> with a beta version?
<jpt9> well, gutsy tribe 5.
<jpt9> (IIRC)
<contrast83> with *any* version, i find it surprising that'd work (not saying i don't believe you, just surprised :-) )
<jpt9> what parts of the filesystem are read-only exactly?
<contrast83> jpt9: Umm... The CD-ROM it's being read from.
<jpt9> yeah...
<jpt9> i take it the whole unionfs thingy (I think) doesn't cover the entire filesystem then.
<contrast83> sorry, unfamiliar?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
* strangelv installs ksynaptics, but doesn't have a clue what the command's name is
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> (cupsys already available)
<contrast83> strangelv: syndock
* strangelv has one significant *ubuntu annoyance: packages that don't show up in menus and have non-obvious command names
<dennda> 
<dennda> sorry
<strangelv> contrast83: thank you.  I'm now able to duplicate someone's inability to get it to not terminate with errors
<contrast83> strangelv: you can always check the packages' installed files in your package manager. i realize you shouldn't have to though. :-)
<strangelv> is that apt-get or apt-cache to do that with?
<strangelv> actually, not shoming up in the menuing system is very arguably a bug -- and it's one that hits possibly a majority of things
<contrast83> strangelv: Umm... I'm not sure. I just do that from the GUI. Been meaning to get down the CLI way of doing it though.
<nosrednaekim> strangelv: dpkg -S
* strangelv : strangelv@sadesky:~$ dpkg -S ksynaptics
* strangelv gets a cryptic mess for his effort
<contrast83> yeah... i mean, how hard is it to write a desktop file when you're making a package? they only need what, < 10 lines to function.
<contrast83> not to say i'm not eternally indebted to all the ubuntu packagers, just saying. :-D
<strangelv> nosrednaekim: thank you for that.  Hopefully I'll remember it and get better results with other packages
<strangelv> contrast83: There's a debian menu system that works with ALL packages, but I can't remember what it's called.  That or it was broken last time I tried to install it (wasn't on this machine)
<KevlarSoul>  I installed Ubuntu on a partition it made, everything looked great, when I rebooted there was no dual boot screen, went straight into winblows?
<strangelv> KevlarSoul: Windows Vista?
<Lilacor> If I am still encountering gimp-python errors, is my system basically hosed unless I know how to resolve this mess manually?
<KevlarSoul> strangelv yes
<strangelv> KevlarSoul: I've read that Vista is overwriting the boot manager.  There's a solution, but i dovw'n know what it is
<KevlarSoul> well, at least I have a starting point
<strangelv> Mostly it's just another reason to * * * H A T E * * * Vista
<KevlarSoul> haha
<KevlarSoul> no kidding.
* strangelv wonders if it's possible to find 500 copies of Windows 2000 on E-Bay for enterprise level needs
<KevlarSoul> Is there any way to get the Boot loader to recognize Ubuntu?
<Lilacor> KevlarSoul: you have to manually edit the boot.ini file
<KevlarSoul> Lilacor, so it is possible?
<contrast83> "$ dpkg -S packagename | grep /usr/bin" - thanks a lot, nosrednaekim. i'm gonna implement that into a script, me thinks.
<ubuntu_> Hi all!! Using the CD after it boots into Kubuntu, the installer hangs after the keyboard layout is selected. Any ideas?
<Lilacor> unless NT5.2 doesn't use NTLOADER anymore
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: :)
<strangelv> "I believe the solution was to keep VISTA from deleting GRUB rather than to get the MS bootloader to recognize any non-MS operating system
<contrast83> well i gotta get going. peace out, y'all.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: try the alternate installer.
<ubuntu_> how?
<KevlarSoul> alternative installer?
<ubuntu_> Do I have to get the alt cdS?
* strangelv has only tried using the LiveCD installer once and didn't succeed with it.  He's also never tried to dual boot with any MS Windows after 2000
<KevlarSoul> I installed with a burned CD from the ISO
<KevlarSoul> is that the same as LIve CD?
<ubuntu_> I think so.  I downloaded from kubuntu.org, burned the ISO, and now I'm running Kubuntu from the cd, but want to install it
<strangelv> KevlarSoul: If the CD runs Gnome or KDE or XFCE instead of sending you to a text interface, it's one of the LiveCD versions
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: so click the "install" icon on the desktop
<KevlarSoul> ahh okay
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er I have, and it hangs after I select "next" in the Keyboard Layout screen.
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: this is the beta?  try doing "man ubiquity" ?
<strangelv> ubuntu_: that sounds like my experience with it.  Can't remember what version.  It was maybe Dapper.
<ubuntu_> thanks bur[n] er
<strangelv> The alt-CD seemed easier
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: there might be an odd switch you can throw at ubiquity... i.e. ubiquity --getAroundKeyboardProblem :)
<ubuntu_> so I throw it into debug mode... we'll see what I get..
<ubuntu_> I wish there were a switch like that :)
<sobersabre> hi. I am having problems upgrading cupsys package.
<sobersabre> I am getting error during --configure part of the dpkg process.
<ubuntu_> Nope...... no logs formed... just hangs out and does nothing
<crimsun> please refresh.  As long as you have 1.3.2-1ubuntu5 of cupsys, you should be fine.
<crimsun> cupsys: Installed: 1.3.2-1ubuntu5 Candidate: 1.3.2-1ubuntu5
<sobersabre> after some investigation, the post install script is reveiled, and it has update-rc.d command with an illegal option "multiuser"
<sobersabre> for some reason my update-rc.d scripts don't have such option
<crimsun> err, then your sys* packages are munged
<sobersabre> crimsun: what do you suggest ... ?
<crimsun> sobersabre: dpkg -l sysv-rc
<sobersabre> thanks for your help, of course.
<crimsun> i.e., what's the last line from that command's output?
<sobersabre> crimsun: ii  sysv-rc        2.86.ds1-38
<crimsun> err...
<prestosd> Hello!
<`Matir> anyone notice weird behavior from bash?  It doesn't seem to be reading my .bashrc
<sobersabre> what does yours display ?
<bur[n] er> `Matir: it probably reads your .profile
<crimsun> sobersabre: why do you have a Debian Etch version of that package?
<prestosd> I'm wondering if I can upgrade to gutsy through an ISO, without burning a CD
<prestosd> cuz the iso is too big!!!
<sobersabre> crimsun: I have no idea.....
<`Matir> bur[n] er, it doesn't even read it if I do "source .bashrc"
<sobersabre> maybe I've not managed to stop a package from being upgraded via netselect-apt ...
<sobersabre> but I doubt it.
<crimsun> sobersabre: was the install directly an Ubuntu one, or did you mix and match Debian apt sources somewhere?
<sobersabre> how can I see WHEN have I installed the package ?
<sobersabre> is such a query possible ?
<crimsun> sobersabre: you can grep /var/log/$appropriate (where it's apt, aptitude, dpkg, etc.)
<crimsun> sobersabre: in any case, to fix this, you need to remember not to mix and match Debian and Ubuntu binary packages.
<prestosd> Can I run the upgrade package (to gutsy) through an ISO?
<crimsun> sobersabre: you should manually install (dpkg -i) initscripts, sysv-rc, and sysvutils from gutsy.
<hgjjjf> how do i install gutsy with all the drivers?
<crimsun> please clarify what you mean by "all the drivers".
<CroiX> hgjjjf, usually, unless you are running unsupported hardware, that is what happens...no magic
<hgjjjf> well to work ith my card
<crimsun> what card?
<hgjjjf> Identifier	"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<hgjjjf> 	Driver		"i810"
<crimsun> that card should work just fine, at least 2D-wise, with the latest kernel
<hgjjjf> crimsun, how bout 3d?
<Lunar_Lamp> 'm trying to install wireshark - but keep getting told that I need libadns1 which is a virtual package.
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't work out a way around that.
<RoC_MasterMind__> try ethereal?
<RoC_MasterMind__> ubotu, !info ethereal
<Lunar_Lamp> ethereal requires wireshark, which requires libadns1
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 60 kB
<RoC_MasterMind__> oh
<RoC_MasterMind__> i see.
<crimsun> hgjjjf: don't know offhand; I disable DRI regardless for lower power consumption
<hgjjjf> crimsun,  thnk u can run me ovr it?
<crimsun> hgjjjf: to do what, precisely?
<hgjjjf> crimsun,  to install and set to low and have all drivers
<crimsun> hgjjjf: try the beta desktop cd.
<hgjjjf> crimsun,  thnks
<ericrost> anyone else having problems with a laptop hibernating automatically after waking up from sleep?
<pwnt-> Hey, after installing gutsy do I need to update my drivers? Like VGA Card? I'm having little problems on startup.
<ericrost> what problems?
<pwnt-> firstable it runs into a console only mode, then it changes into an X after few seconds if i didn't enter my login. and the Screen was really huge in the startup of X. then popped for me a window that says "Graphic problems" and it was 800x600 resulotion. after that i click ok. then it went into my gnome but here the resulotion is good.
<MekApelsin> does kubuntu include compiz fusion in gutsy?
<pwnt-> I think i have to configure something
<ericrost> hmm.. no clue from me.. try an intelligent dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<CroiX> MekApelsin, yes
<hgjjjf> got this whn i tried to install gutsy Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<hgjjjf> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<MekApelsin> CroiX: thanx (eller tackar?)
<pwnt-> ericrost: after upgrading from fiesty to gutsy, do i need to update apt-get?
<ericrost> no, that should be done automagically
<MekApelsin> CroiX: installed by default?
<ericrost> pwnt-: ^^^^^^^
<CroiX> MekApelsin, I don't know what eller tackar means
<CroiX> oh, no
<pwnt-> ok, how to change my splash window ericrost. because mine is saying "kubuntu" when im in ubuntu gutsy & gnome
<MekApelsin> CroiX: might have mixed you with somebody else then,, "or thanks"
<kyja> I have two desktop menu items in my paces menu
<kyja> how can I get rid of one?
<ericrost> pwnt-: do you want kubuntu-desktop installed at all? if not just sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-dekstop, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<pwnt-> ericrost: but I need to change the Splash. how can i do that?
<ericrost> pwnt-: that will change the splash
<ericrost> pwnt-: if you don't want kubuntu at all, that's the easiest way
<sin1> Is linux-restricted-modules update to 2.6.22.13 out?
<pwnt-> ok what comes first, apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<sin1> I see it in update manager but I can't check it
<ericrost> pwnt-: apt-get update first, that's what pulls the latest package lists from the repos
<ericrost> pwnt-: but you don't need to do that to do what I described above
<pwnt-> ok i'm just curious, so its like "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<pwnt-> thats how its done right?
<hgjjjf> how do i install these repos http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<hgjjjf> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ericrost> pwnt-: yes, that way you're upgrading to the latest packages
<RAdams> linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<RAdams>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  but it is not installable
<RAdams> Tips?
<pwnt-> ok ericrost , now im in gutsy and i go to screensaver prefences, then each screensaver i have is just a fully white screensaver. its like im in a White page. what does that means ;/
<crimsun> RAdams: it's not available yet; please be patient.
<RAdams> crimsun: oh. thanks
<ericrost> pwnt-: hmm, not sure on that one, never messed with that much.. it works on mine.. I'm just a user like you :)
<pwnt-> ericrost: okay, what does  apt-get dist-upgrade realy do?
<DigitalNinja> How do I play a video in Gutsy?
<DigitalNinja> It's not working
<ericrost> pwnt-: that upgrades to the latest version on all available packages
<nomasteryoda> sudo aptitude install smplayer
<DigitalNinja> I have mplayer
<DigitalNinja> I'm not sure if I have smplayer
<nomasteryoda> video as in a dvd?
<DigitalNinja> dvd
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nomasteryoda> see that one
<prestosd> Hey!
<prestosd> :)
<prestosd> Can I run the upgrade through a ISO?
<nomasteryoda> howdy prestosd
<prestosd> it was too big for CD
<pwnt-> whenever i go to menu, system, admin, restricted drivers manager, it says that
<prestosd> Howdy ho!
<prestosd> :)
<pwnt-> You need to install the package
<DigitalNinja> I'm installing some software
<pwnt-> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<DigitalNinja> lets see
<DigitalNinja> if it works
<CroiX> you should be able to do a loopback mount on the iso, but I don't remember how off the top of my head
<pwnt-> and i have those installed.
<branstrom> Can I use tracker to index my CDs and DVDs?
<branstrom> Instead of GWhere, which looks ugly and probably doesn't perform as well
<prestosd> CroiX: Thanks, so can I just mount it and run some file?
<prestosd> inside?
<nomasteryoda> best is to rip them all then index that
<nomasteryoda> =D
<prestosd> or can I run update manager -d then reference to the iso?
<branstrom> nomasteryoda: well... ;)
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, you could mount the iso file
<nomasteryoda> to a path
<prestosd> k
<pwnt-> anyone.
<nomasteryoda> say ... /mnt/mydisk
<prestosd> what command?
<CroiX> prestosd, I'm thinking that you would mount the iso kinda like a drive
<prestosd> right
<pwnt-> i'm trying from update manager, and it has the update "linux-restricted-modules-generic" from version 2.6.22.12.17 to 2.6.22.13.18 (size 24kb) but its grey as in i can't click on it then apply.. can someone tell me why
<nomasteryoda> first ... sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk ... then sudo mount isofile.iso -loop -0 /mnt/mydisk
<nomasteryoda> that should get it mounted
<crimsun> pwnt-: because it's not available yet.  Please be patient.  Try again tomorrow.
<crimsun> pwnt-: (archive admins have to approve new binaries)
<pwnt-> crimsun: oh so in the mean time we cannot use "Restricted driver manager" ?
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: okay, trying it....
<erichj> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/iso/
<nomasteryoda> ya that
<CroiX> that looks familiar
<prestosd> ??
<crimsun> pwnt-: just be patient (no).
<nomasteryoda> what erichj said
<prestosd> okay....
<erichj> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<erichj> sudo modprobe loop
<erichj> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/iso/
<pwnt-> crimsun: ok thanks.
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> more than i used to do
<nomasteryoda> but so cool linux can do that
<cromo> hi. I still have problem with gdm resolution. it's very low, and comes back to normal after logging in. xorg.conf looks fine, I have set the resolution to the desired one, but gdm seems to ignore it.
<DigitalNinja> It looks like totem etc... can open the dvd and play. However, I get a green screen with no video
<cromo> any idea?
<prestosd> Did those commands, didn't look like any errors...
<prestosd> what next?
<erichj> its mounted
<cromo> damn
<cromo> is this ubuntu+1 support?
<prestosd> yah, gutsy gibbon
<prestosd> or 7.10
<erichj> if you are already in gutsy, places->Computer. the mount may not show up on the desktop
<cromo> just making sure ;>
<prestosd> nope, not mounted
<prestosd> not in computer or in /media/iso
<CroiX> what about /media/iso/
<prestosd> FOUND MISTAKE!!...brb
<prestosd> it instead of -t
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone been able to play a DVD in Gutsy?
<prestosd> it cant find the iso
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, I have
<prestosd> It's on the desktop, and it says me@me-desktop:~
<DigitalNinja> Croix: What application are you using?
<erichj> did you navigate to the directory of the iso
<prestosd> im on the desktop folder...
<erichj> should be Desktop
<DigitalNinja> Croix: to play the dvd
<prestosd> lemme double check
<naught101> knetworkmanager isn't picking up my wireless connections, even though kwifimanager and wlassistant work fine
<naught101> any ideas?
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, I used Kaffeine
<prestosd> lol
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to use mplayer
<prestosd> nope, ls says examples and desktop
<prestosd> must be at home
<naught101> I've only just upgraded, and have restarted since installing restricted-manager
<prestosd> DID it! :)
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, that should work too...did you install the decoder?
<prestosd> Yeah! It's mounted! Now what?
<erichj> no idea. what are you trying to do?
<CroiX> !dvd | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zein> I have a printing problem with gusty. The driver for my LBP-460 printer must runn as root to work. it is suid and if I run "gs --optioins here-- |lbp460" I get the printer to work. foomatic-rip fails when printing via cups. It fails becuse even thought the lbp460 binary is suid it somehow gets run as user lp! I am prtty sure the culrit is foomatic-gswrapper but I can't for the life of me find out why! anyone here versed in the arts of ubuntu printing?
<analfabeta> im using gutsy and have this error purging spe: raise ValueError, "the symlink /usr/bin/python does not point to the python default version. It must be reset to point to %s" % debian_default
<analfabeta> what this means?
<prestosd> erichj: I went to the desktop folder, and it worked...now what?
<DigitalNinja> Croix: I went there. I installed the Libdvdcss stuff
<CroiX> analfabeta, it looks like you have a symlink that points to the wrong version
<DigitalNinja> Croix: The DVD plays but all I get on screen is green with lines. Audio works
<erichj> prestosd, what are you trying to do?
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, there was another command to type after installing it...did you find that too?
<analfabeta> but, in /usr/share/python/debian-default say python default is 2.5 and my etc/alternatives point to python25.
<prestosd> Sorry, had lag
<analfabeta> *python2.5
<prestosd> anyhow
<prestosd> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy
<bushwakko> hey, I just installed gutsy gibbon on my macbook pro, but it doesn't boot. says that it couldn't find bootable media on my linux partition, and asks for me to insert bootable media
<DigitalNinja> Croix: Yup! I ran the script
<erichj> prestosd, sudo apt-get update
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, have you tried another dvd?
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<prestosd> erichj: Trying to upgrade through/using the ISO, cuz it doesn't fit on a CD. And I don't wanna download all 968MB of data. :P
<DigitalNinja> It's playing but all I see is a green screen with some lines in it
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, maybe you need some more codecs
<erichj> prestosd, apt-get will update your sources from the cd. once it completes. do an upgrade
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, what engine does mplayer use?
<vmlinuz`> can someone help me configure my vga driver. now I'm having a game telling me that I don't have libgl installed
<DigitalNinja> mplayer
<DigitalNinja> I tried gxine
<DigitalNinja> I'm using gxine at the moment
<DigitalNinja> I get the same thing. Green screen
<prestosd> ??
<CroiX> DigitalNinja, did you get the extra codecs for xine?
<analfabeta> how can i force to purge some package? spe dont want it
<prestosd> erichj: I'm all updated but whaddya mean from CD?
<prestosd> erichj:  automatically?
<erichj> prestosd, the iso
<erichj> prestosd, yeah apt-get always looks for a cd when it updates
<DigitalNinja> let me check
<erichj> prestosd, if you did apt-get update, run apt-get upgrade
<erichj> prestosd, it will update from the iso
<erichj> you did mount it to /media right?
<erichj> that is important
<CroiX> any idea why when I copy files from ntfs via smb:// they are always corrupt?
<CroiX> I can copy with sshfs and they are okay
<ppj> Where's the grub config gui hidden in 7.10? Can't find it
<erichj> ..i didn't know there was a gui
<ppj> i've used one before
<ppj> it used to be under "startup manager"
<erichj> i don't think it comes as part of ubuntu. are you sure you didn't download one
<prestosd_> Hello?
<ppj> i'm sure, it used to come with ubuntu
<ppj> at least in 6.x
<prestosd_> Ah, sorry erichj
<prestosd_> I lagged
<prestosd_> reconnected
<prestosd_> anyhow, I'm apt-get updated. What now?
<erichj> prestosd, apt-get upgrade
<prestosd_> k
<prestosd_> it says 0 to get
<erichj> ppj, well there isn't one in feisty.
<erichj> prestosd, you mounted the iso to /media right? that is very important
<prestosd_> dunno
<mase> alright
<mase> just updated to kernel .13
<erichj> ../media/iso
<prestosd_> i ran the command just like you said
<mase> but Xorg wont open up
<mase> it says cant find nvidia kernel
<prestosd_> Yup, it's there...
<prestosd_> right at /media/iso
<naught101> anyone in here have a broadcom wireless card working with knetwork?
<erichj> prestosd, just a minute
<prestosd_> k
<CroiX> well, finished installing updates...reboot required...wish me luck :)
<naught101> er... knetworkmanager
<erichj> prestosd, just open synaptic and goto edit->add cdrom
<zein> any printing experts here?
<prestosd_> k
<nomasteryoda> just ask the question zein ... we'll see what we can do
<prestosd_> erichj: it says insert cd in drive
<zein> OK.. The driver for my LBP-460 printer must run as root to work. it is suid and if I run "gs --optioins here-- |lbp460" I get the printer to work. foomatic-rip fails when printing via cups. It fails becuse even thought the lbp460 binary is suid it somehow gets run as user lp! I am prtty sure the culrit is foomatic-gswrapper but I can't for the life of me find out why! anyone here versed in the arts of ubuntu printing?
<nomasteryoda> its still pointing to the /dev/cdrom instead of your /mnt/iso prestosd
<erichj> create a symlink?
<prestosd_> hmm
<prestosd_> thanks nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> np
<erichj> brb
<prestosd_> kk
<prestosd_> nomasteryoda: should I mount it to /media/cdrom?
<nomasteryoda> err, nope hang on just sec
<nomasteryoda> you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<prestosd_> Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ok
<gene6482> anyone get toshiba p100 sound working on gutsy yet?
<prestosd_> I just mounted it there
<prestosd_> didn't work
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i know
<prestosd_> It unmounted it automatically
<prestosd_> ok
<prestosd_> Sorry
<homanj> any reason why the gutsy upgrade dl is going so slow?
<nomasteryoda> i would supposed lots of traffic
<nomasteryoda> has been slow for me too
<nomasteryoda> even using us.archives
<zein> are there any other resources for printing help?
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gene6482> anyone having trouble download linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<nomasteryoda> zein, cups
<nomasteryoda> gene6482, its not completely posted yet i think
<nomasteryoda> bear with them... they are working it as fast as possible
<nomasteryoda> zein, did you look at http://localhost:631 ?
<zein> nomasteryoda: thanks I will see if they have an IRC channel
<nomasteryoda> they do
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, the reason i say edit the file.
<gene6482> nomasteryoda: oh ok, thanks
<nomasteryoda> you can put that path to the cdrom iso into it
<nomasteryoda> at the top would be good
<vmlinuz`> how to reconfigure xorg
<gene6482> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu-audio channel?
<nomasteryoda> maybe ubuntu-studio?
<nomasteryoda> uhoh
<nomasteryoda> lost him
<gene6482> been driving myself nuts trying to get my sound working since i upgraded to gutsy
<vmlinuz`> whats the command to reconfigure X
<nomasteryoda> the old command was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... but that is old
<nomasteryoda> i think gutsy made a new thing for it
<nomasteryoda> like displayconfigure or some such
<nomasteryoda> yup
<eythian> gene6482: what sound module did you previously use?
<nomasteryoda> displayconfig-gtk is nice for setting up dual monitors
<nomasteryoda> homanj, so what was your question?
<nomasteryoda> see you over on ubuntu-us
<homanj> nomasteryoda: just wondering if there was anything that i could do to make the upgrade to gutsy go faster
<gene6482> eythian: hda-intel, and it worked once i modified my dsdt(buggy bios) but since gutsy, it doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> you in us?
<homanj> correct
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> there are faster mirrors...
<nomasteryoda> what state is that?
<homanj> MN
<gene6482> eythian: worked in edgy, and feisty
<nomasteryoda> k
<gunny> gene6482: i had probs as well with gutsy festy was fine ...whats your chip ALC880 is it iCH6 or ICH8
<eythian> gene6482: what is uname -r saying?
<gene6482> gunny: ich7 i believe
<gunny> i ended up with putting options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout in /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.modprobe as well as in alsa-base
<gene6482> eythian: 2.6.22-12-generic(can't run the newest, since i just updated and there's no newer restricted wireless drivers)
<eythian> gene6482: do you have the snd-hda-intel module loaded?
<gene6482> eythian: here's an alsa-info script someone had me run
<gene6482> eythian: http://pastebin.ca/727447
<nomasteryoda> homanj, looks like the repos at umn will work for updates... sure to be faster
<vmlinuz`> I'm having troubles running gutsy, it can't detect my vga card at all, even tho I installed everything im still having troubles. can someone help me please
<nomasteryoda> what card?
<nomasteryoda> model
<vmlinuz`> whenever i restart X now, i get into a 800x600 screen that says "Ubuntu is now running in low-graphics mode"
<vmlinuz`> and now in X everything is huge
<homanj> nomasteryoda: thanks.
<vmlinuz`> nvidia gforce 7300 GS
<nomasteryoda> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu
<eythian> gene6482: hmm, I can't help sorry, you're not having the same issue that I had :/
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, you need to install some drivers... sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<gene6482> eythian: thanks for trying
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: ok then
<nomasteryoda> then reconfigure xorg.conf with the displayconfig tool
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: do i need to do something with xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<homanj> nomasteryoda: thanks for your help.
<nomasteryoda> err, ya
<nomasteryoda> np
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: whats the command again pls.
<vmlinuz`> to reconfigure xorg
<nomasteryoda>  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> well i have done that with the nvidia tool
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: how
<vmlinuz`> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nomasteryoda> nvidia-glx-config
<nomasteryoda> that works mostly, but the nvidia tool does more
<nomasteryoda> i have that installed on my desktop
<nomasteryoda> also install after you get going... nvidia-settings
<nomasteryoda> a gui frontend to tweak stuff from the desktop
<bazhang> loads of new stuff in c-f in latest update but one
<nomasteryoda> works nice too
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: http://pastebin.com/m77a3b3bd
<nomasteryoda> k
<bazhang> yup
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> 'i forgot that
<nomasteryoda> do what it said.
<nomasteryoda> nvidia-glx-config enable
<eythian> vmlinuz`: nvidia-xconfig
<eythian> not glxconfig
<vmlinuz`> ok, it didn't ask me anything.
<eythian> vmlinuz`: it doesn't, it just updates xorg.conf
<Gutsy_b> I'm having a problem with getting video playback to work in Gutsy. I have used Gxine, Mplayer , VLC , and Movie Player with varrying results.  Two of the programs lays a grid of dots over the screen area, one program I was able to get clear mpegs but no flv playback. Would someone take a look at this pastebin of my prob?
<Gutsy_b> http://pastebin.org/4220
<Gutsy_b> Selecting X11 (Ximage/Shm) in Mplayer got the Mpegs clear, but it won't playback .flv. I have tried similar video settings in the other programs to no avail.
<vmlinuz`> still having a vga problems. restarted X and still on huge resolution, dont even have 1280x1024
<vmlinuz`> whats 256mb in kb please?
<nomasteryoda> that doesn't matter
<vmlinuz`> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<vmlinuz`> it ask me this..
<hydrogen> 262144
<Gutsy_b> =256x1024
<nomasteryoda> no thats just what it asks
<nomasteryoda> it will know how much... it reads it and will adjust accordingly
<nomasteryoda> even if it does not say it
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, you did "sudo xconfig"
<nomasteryoda> ?
<vmlinuz`> yep
<nomasteryoda> be sure to pic the resolutions your monitor can handle... like i use 1280x1024 on my 19" monitors
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> hang on...
<vmlinuz`> now im running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<vmlinuz`> maybe it will be better
<nomasteryoda> it will walk you thru it
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: mine can handle, i was at 1280x1024 when i have feisty and i have 19" LG monitor
<nomasteryoda> but i'll lete you see what i use on mine
<nomasteryoda> ya
<vmlinuz`> http://www.diskndrive.com/monitors-lcd-lg.html
<vmlinuz`> thats my monitor
<nomasteryoda> k
<vmlinuz`> im trying to find out whats my prefences. so i can put them in the configuration
<nomasteryoda> the defaults will work
<nomasteryoda> just be sure to set res to that 1280x
<vmlinuz`> horizontal, 30-83? Isn't it low for my monitor?
<nomasteryoda> i'm gonna post my xorg,conf so you can see
<Gutsy_b> What res did you get with the live cd?
<nomasteryoda> no that sounds right
<Assid> err how come getting refresh rates on and lcd is such a pain
<vmlinuz`> ok im all done
<vmlinuz`> again i will restart X
<vmlinuz`> wish me luck
<Assid> 60hz sucks compared to 75 on an lcd
<nomasteryoda> really?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<chronographer> HEllo. Anyone else had a problem with the latest uypdate? i.e. displayconfig-gtk package not found error
<Assid> and getting it working is seriously a pain
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, look ata it
<nomasteryoda> http://pastebin.com/m59b4b99b
<nomasteryoda> posted over your post
<eythian> Assid: weird. I usually ignore refresh rates on LCD and it just works. I think my current one is 50hz or something
<vmlinuz`> ok I give up, something wrong here..
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, did you look at my file?
<nomasteryoda> http://pastebin.com/m59b4b99b
<vmlinuz`> looking now, i was restarting X and stuck as always
<eythian> vmlinuz`: have you verified you are using the nvidia module?
<vmlinuz`> full black screen and pop a window that says "ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode"
<Assid> eythian: just for the same of argument.. try figuring out how to get 72/75hz on that
<vmlinuz`> and then into a "Login full screen" that keep blinking...
<vmlinuz`> its weird
<eythian> Assid: I can't, there is no option for it anywhere.
<nomasteryoda> that unbreakable X breaks lots on Nvidia stuff... from my experience
<tekhawk> does anyone know how to get skype to work on gutsy
<nomasteryoda> you install newest on tekhawk ?
<nomasteryoda> 1.4
<vmlinuz`> eythian: Yes. I did in the xorg configuration.
<viator> hey whats up with the restricted modules
<chronographer> I have skype in my repositories.
<tekhawk> nomasteryoda: i have the newest gutsy as of 10am this morning
<eythian> Assid: I just checked, it's actually 60hz, but it's a builtin laptop screen, so not surprising it only has one option.
<nomasteryoda> k
<tekhawk> oh wait reword
<chronographer> I think it is in medibuntu.  jsut apt-get it.  it will work
<kravlin> the newest gusty screwed up my monitor. has this happened to anyone else?
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: why you don't have mouse configuration? are you using laptop?
<tekhawk> anyone know how to get skype to work on gutsy x86_64
<viator> i cant install linux-restricted_-modules-generic
<chronographer> YEWS
<Gutsy_b> Anyone know how to get Mplayer to play .flv files?
<chronographer> install it
<viator> after that last update
<eythian> vmlinuz`: how about the xorg log files? Do they agree that it's using the nvidia driver (i.e. not nv)
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, no mine is setup fine..
<VousDeux> I have the same problem as viator
<gunny> tekhawk: working for me have you installed and made an echo test call
<kravlin> viator: having the same problem
<viator> i think we will have to wait
<Assid> hrmm which would be the suggested download for c2q?
<viator> :|
<chronographer> anyone else got a prob with displayconfig-gtk returning NOT FOUND ?
<kravlin> also i can't change my monitor settings so i can actually see my lower taskbar.
<nomasteryoda> see the "InputDevice" ... "Configured Mouse"
<tekhawk> gunny: i have missing libQtDBus
<viator> i guess i can select the revios kernel
<viator> from the grub
<viator> list
<nomasteryoda> ya
<vmlinuz`> http://pastebin.com/m144918a4
<vmlinuz`> thats mine, xorg.conf
<vmlinuz`> can anybody check it out pls
<viator> im using the wired interface now
<Gutsy_b> vmlinuz what res would the live cd do for you?
<VousDeux> it says I cannot use my nvidia driver because it needs linux-restricted-modules-generic, but when I try to install linux-restricted-modules-generic it says it will BREAK(upgrade)
<kravlin> viator: i had my graphics freak out and had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, you have no nvidia there
<gunny> tekhawk: i originally installed from http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<nomasteryoda> only vesa and nvi
<eythian> vmlinuz`: that's not nvidia
<nomasteryoda> nv
<eythian> that's nv
<nomasteryoda> should read "nvidia"
<kravlin> VosDeux: Same problem.
<tekhawk> gunny: on the x86_64 platform or the x86 platform
<nomasteryoda> like mine says
<gunny> tekhawk: x86
<vmlinuz`> eythian: what was your command again? And does it change my settings or does it only add nividia?
<nomasteryoda> change "nv" to "nvidia"
<gunny> tekhawk: u on 64 ?
<eythian> vmlinuz`: sudo nvidia-xconfig - and it rewrites xorg.conf to work
<tekhawk> gunny: i see x86_64 here libary issue
<viator> yeah i had the problem because i have the bcm43xx
<nomasteryoda> "should"
<VousDeux> after rebooting from the upgrade I tried recompiling the nvidia drivers, but I had to use VESA to logon to the GUI
<bazhang> Just curious, and maybe this is question for #kubuntu; how do I reclaim space from other partitions that I no longer want to use--was dual boot, but I want to just single boot now. Is this even possible?
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, sure
<gunny> bazhang: gpartition ?
<VousDeux> I'm on x86_64
<viator> and am using the restriced modules oh and for my ati driver
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, sudo aptitude install gparted
<vmlinuz`> eythian: i did, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<eythian> and did it say anything?
<nomasteryoda> run it and change those partitions to what you want
<vmlinuz`> and then i edit xorg.conf again, and its still "nv" not nvidia
<chronographer> bazhang or use the gparted live CD
<chronographer> to edit a partition you boot from. Careful though!
<eythian> vmlinuz`: it should say something, like the files it's changing or whatever.
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, manually edit the file... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line
<vmlinuz`> yeah it says that eythian
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: ok, but now i have 2 lines.. its weird wait
<nomasteryoda> but it did not do so for me either vmlinuz` ....had to do it manually
<bazhang> chronographer: can I run it while keeping this desktop intact?
<chronographer> yes
<vmlinuz`> http://pastebin.com/m37e58005
<vmlinuz`> see
<nomasteryoda> yes bazhang
<chronographer> you can resize, create, delete and generally mess with partitions
<vmlinuz`> see how many Section "Device" i have
<gunny> and destroy alot lol
<chronographer> Its great, just dont forget that if you delete a partition you can't get it back
<eythian> vmlinuz`: OK, well next just edit the file, and change all 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, but not the swap or root while in use...
<kravlin> I think that this last update just basically screwed over the restricted drivers (just pointing out the obvious to make myself look stupid)
<vmlinuz`> eythian: allright
<nomasteryoda> chronographer, actually you can get it back, but its a pain in the rumpus
<bazhang> nomasteryoda: so I can then just resize the partition that my kubuntu gutsy install is on?
<chronographer> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nomasteryoda> err, um from the live CD you can bazhang
<vmlinuz`> done
<nomasteryoda> it has gparted on it
<vmlinuz`> now i reboot, think it will work?
<nomasteryoda> reboot? why
<eythian> vmlinuz`: just restart X
<nomasteryoda> just Ctrl+Alt+bkspace
<vmlinuz`> brb
<bazhang> nomasteryoda: what if I have forgotten which partition contains which distro? Is there an easy way to determine that, or should I just wipe it all and reinstall?
<nomasteryoda> try the simple command "mount"
<nomasteryoda> will report where stuff is mounted
<nomasteryoda> including root
<vmlinuz`> same thing, lol.
<nomasteryoda> and you can look at /boot/grub/menu.lst to see where stuff boots from
<bazhang> thanks!
<chronographer> or check you /etc/fstab now
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, ok... so try that reboot man... just to be sure the nvidia module is loading right...
<chronographer> and find which partition is /
<eythian> totem displays all avis with the wrong aspect ratio in gutsy - anyone else encounter that?
<nomasteryoda> eythian, totem yes it does... i removed it
<kravlin> eythian: I suggest using VLC instead. Much better
<nomasteryoda> and just use smplayer, vlc, etc....
<nomasteryoda> yup
<eythian> nomasteryoda: I like it, but not like this. Its the only thing I've found that works with the media keys on my laptop.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<eythian> and also the only thing that will play over sshfs
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure there is a setting to change it
<runemaste64o> When will the Gutsy stable be released this month?
<nomasteryoda> to respect aspect
<eythian> nomasteryoda: there is, but it doesn't fix it properly
<bazhang> nomasteryoda: just looking at the dolphin file manager under media lets me see the ones that are being used and those not; the mount command in terminal is way confusing.
<nomasteryoda> but without it installed.... hard for me to do it
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, ok
<nomasteryoda> cool
<runemaste64o> I know Gutsy will be released this month, but what day?
<nomasteryoda> i also removed dolphin...
<nomasteryoda> =d
<bazhang> nomasteryoda: thanks!
<VousDeux> where do we report problems with the beta?
<dimond>  Up until updating, the restricted drivers manager has worked fine. I have been using Gutsy for about a week, and updated a bunch of stuff today (it had been up to date previously) Now, when I try to restart restricted driver manager I get the message : You need to install the package
<dimond>    linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<dimond>  for this program to work.
<nomasteryoda> using konqueror...
<dimond>  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic returns : Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dimond>  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dimond>  is only available from another source
<dimond>  E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic has no installation candidate
<nomasteryoda> np bazhang
<kravlin> I have the exact same problem as dimond. Could anyone help?
<kravlin> please?
<dimond> It has all worked fine until now.
<nomasteryoda> it is not there yet.. the update that is
<nomasteryoda> its coming to the repos soon
<runemaste64o> For every bug you report about Gutsy, you have to wait another Hour for it to be released :P
<nomasteryoda> from what I was told
<kravlin> dimond: I have the same exact problem
<runemaste64o> just kidding
<dimond> nomasteryoda: Ah. So we should just wait?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<eythian> runemaste64o: that's fine, so long as the problems are gone :)
<VousDeux> kravlin, dimond, several of us seem to have that problem...I think we are waiting
<nomasteryoda> try a few hours and it should be there....
<Konam> hi
<dimond> Ok.
<dimond> When I rebooted, it also killed my GUI.
<nomasteryoda> oh man then i won't reboot
<dimond> But deleting xorg.conf
<dimond> fixed it
<bazhang> hi Konam
<nomasteryoda> oh, but wait ... i use NO restricted drivers... wahooo1!! i dumpped the broadcom wifi card for an intel
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Konam> i'm using gutsy right now and i have to say that it is good but the restricted codec manager isn't working....
<Konam> the the restricted codec manager but the restricted driver manager worked just fine
<dimond> Erm, more spesificly, I moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf* /mount/USB/
<dimond> then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<dimond> worked like a charm
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tekhawk> restricted codec manager....havnt seen that could have saved some time though i bet
<nomasteryoda> nice backup plan too
<runemaste64o> dimond	But deleting xorg.conf
<runemaste64o> 	dimond	fixed it
<runemaste64o> You CRAZY???
<vmlinuz`> my new xorg.conf here, I can't find one reason why it shouldn't work now.
<vmlinuz`> http://pastebin.com/m7edffdea
<nomasteryoda> that way you get a new one...
<runemaste64o> Who deletes their xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda> me
<eythian> vmlinuz`: have a look at this, it's my one: http://pastebin.com/d42f154ad
<chronographer> Wow. I just changed m sources list from au.ubuntu.... to de.ubuntu... and there are about 38mb of updates in there!  Why the hell are different servers containing different packages??
<nomasteryoda> worked in the past
<runemaste64o> vmlinuz was my armagetron advanced nick
<vmlinuz`> eythian: thing is, whenever i restart X, it like re-create another xorg.conf for me, you know?
<tekhawk> nomasteryoda: that doesnt give you a new one sept ubuntu saves your ass lol
<vmlinuz`> runemaste64o: whats that?
<eythian> vmlinuz`: that ... is kinda weird
<runemaste64o> just saw that and liked it with your nick
<nomasteryoda> tekhawk, ok cool
<Assid> chronographer: most are just cnames to different servers .. in.ubuntu doesnt even really exist
<vmlinuz`> eythian: yea, it recreate my xorg.conf to something else... and put "nv" as my vga card..
<runemaste64o> Armagetron Advanced is a 3D game
<vmlinuz`> so whats that
<chronographer> oh...
<tekhawk> nomasteryoda: dont try that on other distro wont end well lol
<vmlinuz`> im afraid to restart X now
<chronographer> well check this out... hold on a sec.
<Konam> tekhawk is the wizard that suggest you the codec you need for a file in case that you don't have the right codec...
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, and then you edit that file dude... making nv nvidia
<eythian> vmlinuz`: make it read-only :)
<nomasteryoda> ya that might help
<chronographer> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/displayconfig-gtk/     .compared with.   http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/displayconfig-gtk/
<tekhawk> Konam: yeah that wasnt on gutsy when i installed lol
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: i did, but when i restart again.. it automatically replace that
<vmlinuz`> eythian: ok will do.. but then X might not start :P lol
<chronographer> for example,  thats where my little 'could not find file' error occurred. it not in the AU server
<prestosd> Hey, I'
<vmlinuz`> btw, i have libGL installed, but games kept telling me that
<vmlinuz`> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box
<prestosd> m back
<Konam> tekhawk it isn't? something like that wasn't on feisty?
<vmlinuz`> why
<nomasteryoda> chmod 600 is the right one, right guys?
<prestosd> Sorry, I lagged (again) then had to go
<vmlinuz`> should i do xorg.conf chmod 600?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<prestosd> I've got the Gutsy (PPC) ISO mounted on my desktop.
<chronographer> ? i never had to chmod xorg b4
<nomasteryoda> i think so, but having a brain drain now
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: okay.
<vmlinuz`> chronographer: my gutsy is changing it, each time i restart X
<chronographer> oh
<chronographer> rude!
<nomasteryoda> chronographer, but the new displayconfig tool magically forks it up dude
<nomasteryoda> ya
<eythian> vmlinuz`: chmod ugo-r xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> that is too much like another os i know
<nomasteryoda> there ya go
<kravlin> VousDeux: I was here when you awnsered the question. I usually say something so the person doesn't feel like they're alone.
<eythian> vmlinuz`: err
<eythian> not that
<vmlinuz`> but why does games said that i dont have libGL, when i do have it installed? please
<eythian> vmlinuz`: chmod ugo-w xorg.conf
<eythian> vmlinuz`: probably because you don't have opengl accelleration without the nvidia driver
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, cause you need to have glx in the xorg.conf
<tekhawk> Konam: hmmm i could just be blind
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: i do have it >_<
<vmlinuz`> eythian: hm, weird. Do you think my pc doesnt have my vga even installed?
<tekhawk> hey is there a way i can get this thing to tell me when someone says my name pidgin by the way
<nomasteryoda> right, but with the "nv" loading by magic... it never loads nvidia
<vmlinuz`> i'll restart X again, wait brb
<eythian> vmlinuz`: to get opengl, you really need the nvidia driver, not nv. If you're using nv, GL won't work
<kravlin> tekhawk: not that i know of. Try using xchat. its avalible in the repository
<nomasteryoda> xchat is best for irc
<nomasteryoda> as a gui
<Konam> tekhawk i've noticed another thing, some icons in the menu looks like blurred...
<vmlinuz`> i hate gutsy. how to go back to feisty >_<
<nomasteryoda> dang man.. .you getting no love from the gutsy
<nomasteryoda> it was a pain for my desktop too and that was 2 weeks ago
<prestosd> lol, I just wanna use the ISO
<nomasteryoda> i restarted x today and it is still good
<prestosd> I installed it perfectly on another PC just a few days ago
<vmlinuz`> i had my xorg.conf setup good, i know it. then i restart X. this console login screen popped and start blinking, then a full black screen with a small window popped "Ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode" And choices are "configure" "cancel" "Continue"
<vmlinuz`> i click configure
<prestosd> works like a dream
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, yo left before I could help
<vmlinuz`> then i have to choose "nvidia" there, so it can run.
<prestosd> Dang, sorry.
<prestosd> Once again, I lagged....
<vmlinuz`> and resulotion was really big, 800x600
<prestosd> our internet sucks
<vmlinuz`> like that, every single time
<prestosd> should be fine now, I reset it
<prestosd> anyhow
<prestosd> ....
<nomasteryoda> its simple enough  to edit the file prestosd ... hang on
<nomasteryoda> let me post in pastebin
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: okay
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: Thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> np
<VousDeux> okay, that didn't work...I tried changing the mode in the nvidia version of my xorg.conf to "1680x1050" like it has been running all along...it was set at "1280x800" for some reason
<VousDeux> I had to put the vesa version back on
<chronographer> hey vmlinux
<Konam> anyone else notice the blurred icons?
<chronographer> have you tried using your old xorg.conf file from feisty?
<Konam> i assume that it will be fixed in the final release....
<user_> How do you get Mplayer to playback .flv files in Gutsy?
<chronographer> I got no blurred icons
<nomasteryoda> guys... if you have the nvidia-glx or nvidia-new-glx installed, try installing the nvidia-settings too... and run it ... try changing your config there... see if it works... then save to a file and replace your xorg or have it merge wiht it
<nomasteryoda> that worked like a charm for 3 monitors here
<nomasteryoda> i can change on a whim now
<vmlinuz`> hey nomasteryoda maybe I don't have the correct drivers installed?
<nomasteryoda> you installed nvidia-glx-new?
<nomasteryoda> that is a newer card ...
<vmlinuz`> yep
<prestosd> if you have an old nvidia, definitely get the nv legacy drivers
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: i have that, but looks like its not my driver.
<nomasteryoda> so yes you need the new ones
<prestosd> worked perfect for me on tons of old nv cards
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: my nvidia is 7300 GS gforce
<vmlinuz`> is that old?
<prestosd> Hmm, think that's too new
<vmlinuz`> yea
<prestosd> I'm talkin' like, Riva TNT 2's lol
<bazhang> user_: convert using ffmpeg
<prestosd> 16MB vram
<prestosd> xD
<vmlinuz`> and i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<vmlinuz`> so whats wrong here :<
<prestosd> hmm
<VousDeux> nomasteryoda, I cannot load nvidia-settings because I have the VESA driver loaded...I cannot load the nvidia driver until they fix the linux-restricted-modules-generic problem
<user_> bazhang I think I will for now
<prestosd> What's not working? 3D stuff?
<vmlinuz`> for me?
<prestosd> yah
<vmlinuz`> no its not the 3d... its when i restart X.. it goes into terminal mode and then jumps into a blank screen with resulotion 800x600 & A window pops that says "ubuntu running in low graphic mode"
<vmlinuz`> and then i can't start X until i click configure there.. and go to nvidia manualy
<prestosd> Ah, are you on a desktop or laptop?
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux  why don't you just boot into an older kernel that worked? I'm pretty sure that'll work
<bazhang> user_: in Gutsy there's also a tool called clive that lets you extract the flv files
<vmlinuz`> doing that and come back here with a bad resulotion in X. + things arent working good because they modified xorg.conf to a bad thing.
<bazhang> !clive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vmlinuz`> and it keep going every single time i restart X
<prestosd> dang
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: nop, a computer... not laptop
<prestosd> did you make a backup of xorg?
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: and it was working perfect back in feisty
<prestosd> xorg.conf
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: yea i have
<bazhang> user_: clive - Video extraction utility for YouTube and Google Video
<prestosd> did you try putting it back
<vmlinuz`> it doesn't work... I put it there.. and then restart X. as i told you, it'll pop this screen & window with bad resulotion.
<vmlinuz`> and it'll change xorg.conf again
<VousDeux> d4rkmonkey, I already recompiled the nvidia driver with the new kernel and deleted the old kernel
<prestosd> vmlinuz`: hmmm, are you using a flatscreen or CRT?
<scipio> vmlinuz`, is this a new install? did it ever work in gutsy?
<Assid> man load up compiz fusion and your fps drops when you run gears
<vmlinuz`> scipio: it never work in gutsy, i just had gutsy here for few hours.. before that i had feisty
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: its LG monitor. and i dont think its the problem.. i think something with the vga driver
<VousDeux> d4rkmonkey, I didn't think booting the old kernel would be good because of all of the other updates, but I'll keep that in mind in the future...for now I'll just wait for the patch for the linux-restricted-modules-generic...thanks
<fr500> wah! yesterday's update fixed my toshiba front panel keys
<Goemtmet> How do I install the Sun Java runtime on Gutsy (7.10) ? The only package I find is gij-4.2.. which I think is the GNU Java Runtime
<fr500> err buttons
<prestosd> vmlinuz`: I see....have you got the restricted drivers?
<Goemtmet> any idea?
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: I have an old one. because the new one is unavailable now i think
<xubean> hey guys, serious problem with gutsy, just a noob here, i installed gutsy on my machine, and now when it restarts gdm doesn't start at all, all i get is the command screen
<prestosd> vmlinuz`: that could do it
<vmlinuz`> but people are not experiencing my problem, its only me >_<
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: You still working on it?
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, look at this example... you just need the one "repo" added for say "deb file:/mnt/myiso gutsy main
<prestosd> vmlinuz`: then could be your monitor
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> thata should help ya
<vmlinuz`> prestosd: in feisty it worked fine
<nomasteryoda> get idea of what i mean
<prestosd> hmm
<nomasteryoda> did for me to guys
<prestosd> lol, could I have a console command
<vmlinuz`> brb
<nomasteryoda> dorked it up with the Magic of Unbreakable X
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> lol
<nomasteryoda> err, you can edit it on console
<nomasteryoda> sure
<prestosd> If you give commands I can type. ;)
<prestosd> otherwise I'm bad at manual labor ;)
<nomasteryoda> ok hang on...
<Goemtmet> How do I install the Sun Java runtime on Gutsy (7.10) ? The only package I find is gij-4.2.. which I think is the GNU Java Runtime
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: ok
<nomasteryoda> after mounting the iso ... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<prestosd> ok
<VousDeux> Goemtmet, try searching for blackdown
<prestosd> im in
<Goemtmet>  apt-cache search blackdown doesnt return anything
<nomasteryoda> add a line "deb file:/mnt/iso gutsy main restricted"
<nomasteryoda> see if that does it
<nomasteryoda> load synaptic or adept_manager and see if it can handle it
<scipio> Goemtmet, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<nomasteryoda> prestosd,  i deleted the iso i had for gutsy
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: syns open, now what?
<nomasteryoda> it was a few weeks old
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bazhang> topic: nothing broken today!
<nomasteryoda> so you want to update using the repos on the cd?
<dystopianray> is kopete still broken?
<prestosd> yup
<prestosd> dystopianray: not you
<bazhang> oops
<nomasteryoda> try to run it i suppose
<prestosd> run what? lol
<nomasteryoda> refresh
<nomasteryoda> on synaptic
<vmlinuz`> worest day for me.
<nomasteryoda> it will get better
<prestosd> its reloading
<nomasteryoda> all up hill from here vmlinuz`
<nomasteryoda> k
<Konam> on more thing, i changed the color of the screen that appears after i log in but the default color remains, why is that?
<nomasteryoda> part of the gdm process
<prestosd> bleh, crashed on the line I typed...gonna mount it in a different place...it was wierd...brb
<nomasteryoda> you can change that too
<nomasteryoda> lol
<prestosd> right
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, you might need the /ubuntu on the end
<prestosd> okay
<nomasteryoda> of say /mnt/myiso/ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> don't know the filetree of the cd
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, you could backup the xorg.conf and try using mine
<nomasteryoda> its gutsy too and nvidia-glx-new
<Konam> nomasteryoda i know i can change it, i said that i _changed_ it but the default color remains...
<nomasteryoda> it would be a wag
<nomasteryoda> err, um... in gdm you changed but it remains the same... hang on
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: you don't get it.. it doesn't matter :( because every single time i restart X... it will change xorg.conf again every time
<nomasteryoda> i know
<nomasteryoda> just a minute
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: Sorry to interrupt, didn't work.
<vmlinuz`> problem is, i dont have another pc so i reboot and talk from there while telling the odd things thats happening
<vmlinuz`> you know console when it says "Login user:"
<vmlinuz`> it keep blinking for me
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> prestosd,  there is a way i know.... i have done... been a while
<mase> just updated to kernel .13
<mase> but Xorg wont open up
<mase> it says cant find nvidia kernel
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: hmm, I looked it up at ubuntu.com and found instructions for dapper iso upgrade
<prestosd> but it didn't work
<Konam> nomasteryoda did you try?
<Konam> nomasteryoda it worked for you?
<nomasteryoda> sorry Konam the color thing?
<Konam> yes
<nomasteryoda> working 3 issues right now... hang on
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: lol yah!
<nomasteryoda> vmlinuz`, ok i found something to try... it will stop the failsafe ...
<nomasteryoda> switch to a terminal say F1
<nomasteryoda> but look at this first ... sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<nomasteryoda> comment out with a # the "allow-failsafe"
<nomasteryoda> that will stop that crap from taking over your file
<nomasteryoda> x might not work but its worth a shot... just restore it should you be unable to get x back up
<VousDeux> hmmm...I wonder why I can't use the skip button on ondemand...oh well
<nomasteryoda> if you want to explore that cmd more, then "man Xsession.options"
<prestosd> They Dapper iso instructions ended with gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<prestosd> it runs, then quits automatically....
<ppj> wow I dont know what I did (apart from rebooting) but my nvidia drivers went to crap
<VousDeux> ppj, linux-restricted-modules-generic is broken
<nomasteryoda> ppj, xorg i'm sure is dorked now... just a wag but i'll bet a gold guinea
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: okay
<nomasteryoda> i would try that
<ppj> yeah
<nomasteryoda> oh and btw... the  linux-restricted-modules-generic is broken
<ppj> its fine when i got to the login prompt
<nomasteryoda> which includes nvidia drivers...
<ppj> but when i log in now my display is all off colored
<VousDeux> nomasteryoda, lol
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: so
<ppj> too bad i cant take a picture of it
<prestosd> lol
<nomasteryoda> ppj, edit xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv to get something running
<nomasteryoda> yes vmlinuz` your's might not work till that is updated/fixed
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: do i need to reset my xsession thingy? I think thats it.
<ppj> alright lets see
<VousDeux> mine won't run on nv, I have to use vesa
<nomasteryoda> but i'm gonna disable that auto-failsafe crap on mine
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: i think you got it
<nomasteryoda> i would try it
<fr500> found i bug!
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: do i erase it and restart? Then it will configure by its self?
<nomasteryoda> won't hurt
<fr500> i think
<nomasteryoda> err not erase
<fr500> the zsnes package crashes with a kde error on my gutsy setup
<nomasteryoda> if you change that file, the magic will be gone
<nomasteryoda> which in this case might be agood thing
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: which xsession do i delete?
<nomasteryoda> no don't delete
<vmlinuz`> the one in my home directory?
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: then what
<nomasteryoda> just edit the default thing here... /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<nomasteryoda> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<nomasteryoda> put a # infront of the allow-failsafe
<ppj> trying nv now.. assuming xorg will be coimpletely dead
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ppj> nope its still jacked up though
<nomasteryoda> nice
<p> Where can I find those amazing screen and graphic configurator ???
<ppj> its like the gamma/contrast is all shot halfway up the screen
<ppj> its weird
<vmlinuz`> ok nomasteryoda then
* nomasteryoda remind me not to reboot
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: does dist-upgrade, or gksu ring any bells
<nomasteryoda> yes gksu means the gui su mode for ubuntu
<prestosd> lol
<vmlinuz`> nomasteryoda: thats all?
<nomasteryoda> and sudo dist-upgrade means to do dist-upgrade
<erichj> oooh restricted modules are back online!
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> save it
<vmlinuz`> ok brb.. restarting...
<prestosd> how about sh /pathofiso
<nomasteryoda> man, i xx fingers
<nomasteryoda> i'm learning here too
<nomasteryoda> =D
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> I think we all are. :)
<nomasteryoda> ya that should work as a replacement for the /cdrom they used
<prestosd> where?
<ppj> i'd just like for once my ubuntu to break because of something stupid that i did
<nomasteryoda> and i am having a yardsale tomorrow ...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<prestosd> lol
<nomasteryoda> oh, in that sh command
<prestosd> where should I type it, console?
<nomasteryoda> gksu "sh /myiso/cdromupgrade"
<prestosd> yah
<nomasteryoda> or sudo "sh /myiso/cdromupgrade"
<prestosd> that's the one that exits....
<prestosd> ill try sudo
<ppj> whats the ctrl alt to shut off the windows manager not restart it
<nomasteryoda> if that file is there on the iso filetree
<ppj> f7?
<nomasteryoda> bkspc
<nomasteryoda> er restarts it
<prestosd> It starts the "Administrative Application" for a tiny bit then exits and says nothing
<nomasteryoda> F1-6 are other terms
<nomasteryoda> F8 is info
<ppj> yeah i just did f8, not sure what its doing
<ppj> ah
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, check the iso path to see if that file even existis
<nomasteryoda> exists
<nomasteryoda> grr tired...
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> ill remount and try again
<nomasteryoda> ppj, you can login there too and run a "top" or a tail
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, you never umounted, right?
<nomasteryoda> should stay mounted
<nomasteryoda> unless you rebooted it
<p> How can I start the X.org graphic configurator?
<prestosd> ??
<nomasteryoda> displayconfig-gtk
<p> thanks
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: dunno
<prestosd> its now at /media/iso
<nomasteryoda> if you mounted it, then its still there... cd /mnt/myiso
<prestosd> mounted
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> try ls cdromupgrade
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> once in iso?
<nomasteryoda> or cdrom<tab
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> since i don't have the iso, like i said... hard to fix
<prestosd> cant find it (error)
<ppj> why doesnt ubuntus vi tell you what insert mode youre in
<ppj> thats so annoying
<cdm10> I've been having a weird issue with gutsy where the cursor will disappear when it's anything but the normal arrow cursor.
<nomasteryoda> ya it is ppj
<ppj> is there an option to enable that?
<cdm10> Disabling HWCursor fixed it, but I'd rather have my cursor rendered in hardware, for a variety of reasons.
<cdm10> I mean enabling.
<nomasteryoda> there is a config for it in your ~ i'm sure
<ppj> word
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: this is gutsy for PPC
<prestosd> maybe there isn't a cdromupgrade
<prestosd> ?
<nomasteryoda> still, if they have one then it should do something for your
<ppj> does insert not change ubuntus vi insert mode
<nomasteryoda> you
<nomasteryoda> i does
<prestosd> hmm
<ppj> if i hit it twice it closes vi
<ppj> weird
<prestosd> then what could be wrong, I'm sure its mounted
<prestosd> im in the folder now
<prestosd> hmm
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<prestosd> its under /media/iso/dists/gutsy THEN restricted and main
<prestosd> Aha!
<nomasteryoda> ay
<prestosd> maybe I could change the sources.list file to that?
<nomasteryoda> errr, ya
<prestosd> ?
<nomasteryoda> think that will help
<prestosd> k
<nomasteryoda> nice thing is if not, youll know soon
<org_> hey its me vmlinuz`
<prestosd> lol yah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<org_> i wish i havent updated to gutsy rly.. sry >_<
<ppj> i should be a QA tester for gnome
<ppj> im the master at breaking it
<nomasteryoda> dang
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Konam> nomasteryoda excuse me, did you try the color thing?
<nomasteryoda> it works fine for me
<p> Can I use macromedia flash and jre on amd64 gutsy ?
<Konam> why it doesn't work for me? i've changed it
<org_> nomasteryoda, what was the folder that you told me to add # infront of fails-load
<p> if the answer is NO, what is the short way to use a 32bit version ?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<nomasteryoda> it is a file org_
<Konam> nomasteryoda that was for me?
<nomasteryoda> nope
<nomasteryoda> for org_
<Konam> ah well, i come back now
<org_> nomasteryoda, Okay. It didn't work. ill put it back as how it was.
<nomasteryoda> org_, after restarting kdm or gdm?
<prestosd> nomasteryoda: can I cut the end "gutsy main restricted" and just put the full path instead?
<nomasteryoda> /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm)
<prestosd>  in sources.list
<nomasteryoda> err, without that it knows not what pkgs to touch
<prestosd> dang
<nomasteryoda> or ask for
<prestosd> I know where the folders are!! I'm close!!
<nomasteryoda> maybe just gutsy main
<nomasteryoda> ya
<prestosd> but it auto types crud
<prestosd> and messes it up
<nomasteryoda> so you are offline?
<nomasteryoda> or can't update this one from the online repos?
<Konam> hi again
<nomasteryoda> Konam, you can hack the file, but back it up first
<prestosd> its /media/iso/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-powerpc
<Konam> which is it?
<prestosd> What would be the sources.list name for that?
<Konam> it still doesn't work for me
<nomasteryoda> sudo cp /etc/gdm.conf /etc/gdm.conf_backup
<nomasteryoda> then sudo vi /etc/gdm.conf and search with a "/" for color
<ppj> this is so weird
<ppj> oh im an idiot it was the resolution
<ppj> i just changed the res and now the colors normal
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> nice one
<org_> nomasteryoda, how do i change gdm? Im not sure if im using gdm or kdm.
<ppj> hey, when have you seen the wrong res show half the screen as purple
<ppj> i thought i fried another video card :<
<nomasteryoda> org_,  you install kubuntu-desktop?
<org_> nomasteryoda, yes before.. but i removed it now
<nomasteryoda> ya scarry
<nomasteryoda> ok so you might be using gdm
<org_> how do u know
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<ppj> theres a huge difference in look between gdm and kdm
<nomasteryoda> less /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<org_> ppj, for me, there is not. u know?
<ppj> like a ferrari vs lamborghini
<ppj> rue
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ppj> true
<org_> ppj, I run kdm & gdm, they both look the same for me man
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> run that org_
<ppj> ive never seen kde look remotely like gdm, screenshot?
<org_> /usr/sbin/gdm
<nomasteryoda> so gdm
<org_> nomasteryoda, <3
<nomasteryoda> so /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart it
<nomasteryoda> ok best of luck... i gotts to run for about 20 min
<Vuen> how on earth is there so much argument about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<nomasteryoda> but i'll check back
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Vuen> it is absolutely *shocking* to me that people think it should be left on.
<nomasteryoda> well yes it should
<ppj> why disable it?
<hydrogen> yes it should
<Vuen> back in breezy when i was new to linux, i accidentally hit it several times and lost my work
<nomasteryoda> how else to kill a session
<hydrogen> wait.. it was disabled?
<nomasteryoda> nice one
<Vuen> i had no idea what was going wrong. all of a sudden poof, desktop gone
<ppj> thats impressive, accidently hitting ctrl alt backspace
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> serveral times..
<ppj> it takes me 5 minutes to get my fingers in those spots
<nomasteryoda> there is also Ctrl+Alt+Shift+down or some such i found by mistake too... shutsdown the system
<Vuen> i lost a LOT of trust in X over that time
<Vuen> and it took me a while to actually figure out what i was doing
<hydrogen> now with older versions of xgl that killed on shift+backspace on the other hand
<hydrogen> that was messed up
<hydrogen> but ctrl+alt + backspace doesn't seem problematic
<org_> omg what heppened
<Vuen> why is there even a command to suddenly hard-reset X without even so much as telling the user what they've done?
<ppj> any idea why gnome would just randomy move my panel icons around?
<org_> i wrote your command nomasteryoda then i went into Terminal mode.
<ppj> randomly
<Konam> nomasteryoda i changed some number i found but it still the same, where do you go to change it?
<Vuen> there is no way that 99% of the population would ever need or use that command.
<hydrogen> Vuen: so that if it hangs you don't need to hit the reset button..
<Vuen> because you can't just ctrl+alt+F1 and reset X? or better yet, turn the damn thing back on if you need it so much?
<nomasteryoda> Konam, that must be your personal ~/.gnome/gdm.conf settings
<nomasteryoda> maybe
<hydrogen> Vuen: if its hanging it may not respond to ctrl+alt+f1
<hydrogen> but it will to CTRL_ALT_BKSP
<nomasteryoda> org_, you mean you are stuck in a terminal?
<Vuen> now that i'm not new to linux, and i beta test and contribute to open-source, i do use ctrl+alt+backspace relatively frequently (especially when i was bugfixing in compiz)
<Vuen> and i STILL think it's crazy to leave it on
<hydrogen> I think its crazy to disable it
<hydrogen> so
<org_> nomasteryoda, yea i was. but then i wrote "startx" and im in X now.. but a weird one.. not with my theme and its all weird.
<prestosd_> HEY
<nomasteryoda> its a default linux xorg has ... and is good
<org_> ill restart PC i think
<prestosd_> I switched to desktop 2
<hydrogen> I guess its crazy either way
<Vuen> i think people who want it on are just being selfish. we are the 1% of the population who would actually want such a feature, and we all have the technical know-how to turn it on
<prestosd_> and my toolbars dissapeared
<prestosd_> and I can't get back
<prestosd_> !
<nomasteryoda> org_, you need to run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<hydrogen> Vuen: I don't know where you are pulling those numbers from.. but i'm 99%sure you are 100% incorrect
<Vuen> the other 99% of people, maybe 5% of whom may accidentally press it, are going to get their X hard-reset with no explanation whatsoever.
<ppj> Vuen, funny, because even when i didnt know a thing about linux, i had to use ctrl alt backspace quite often because of xorg being broken
<nomasteryoda> prestosd, try Ctrl+Alt+arrow left or right
<prestosd> YEs!
<prestosd> Thanks!
<nomasteryoda> hydrogen, nice stats man
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<prestosd> im still here
<prestosd> but I g2g
<prestosd> thanks for your help
<nomasteryoda> k
<prestosd> ill just redownload over night
<prestosd> Gnight all
<nomasteryoda> nn
<ppj> please someone tell me there is a decent gui'd fan controller
<prestosd> good luck with your yard sale nomasteryoda
<ppj> i hate having fans on auto
<nomasteryoda> thanks prestosd
<nomasteryoda> wish i knew
<ppj> ugh
<nomasteryoda> maybe apt-cache search fans?
<ppj> i was hoping gkrellm would have something
<nomasteryoda> would be nice
<nomasteryoda> or gdesklets
<taggie> i'm an apt-cache search fan. :)
<ppj> yeah in xp i have a nice gui one that i just drag the rpm up and down
<ppj> so if im web browsing; way down, if im playing a game i just toss it up
<ppj> when i leave them on automatic i have so many loud fans that they scale up and down constantly
<ppj> its the most annoying thing ever
<nomasteryoda> ppj,  you can set the speed of the processor and they will scale down with it
<nomasteryoda> i bet
<wilberfan> anybody get their Restricted Driver Manager to work after the latest big update?
<wilberfan> and/or is there a way to get the nvidia driver working again...?
<nomasteryoda> not yet
<nomasteryoda> still broke
<wilberfan> nomasteryoda, was that to me...?
<ppj> whats broken in regards to the nvidia driver?
<kyja> how can I get rid of an extra entry of decktop in the places menu?
<wilberfan> [interested in answer to ppj's question] 
<wilberfan> and i just remembered that envy won't work properly, either...
<wilberfan> so i guess somthing IS broke (no idea what, though)
<ppj> i just installed 7.10 today and im using the nvidia driver
<ppj> at least thats what xorg says
<wilberfan> but did you install the latest updates?
<ppj> yeah im  fully updated, let me make sure
<ppj> it was liek 400 updates total
<wilberfan> I downloaded something like 154 updates (on two different gutsy machines) and I can't get the nvidia driver working on either...
<ppj> ive got 4 updates but i cant download them
<wilberfan> ppj, that makes sense...if you just installed 7.10 today, yeah...
<ppj> er  nm i wasnt sudoed
<ppj> isnt this linux-restricted-blahblah the broken one?
<wilberfan> ppj, yeah, that sounds right...
<ppj> ah yeah thats in my list, i guess i'll download it to see what breaks
<wilberfan> when i run my Update Manager, i have a greyed-out "linux-restricted-modules-generic" listed...
<Konam> nomasteryoda it doesn't work :(
<ppj> yeah i was given the option to run a partial upgrade
<Konam> either way......
<shachaf> My most recent dist-upgrade seems to have made bcm43xx stop working... Has anyone else had this problem?
<wilberfan> the Restricted Drivers Manager tells me it's missing "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic", so I guess that's all consistent...
<ppj> wtf
<ppj> what are you supposed ot do to make a mounted harddrive stay persistent after reboots
<wilberfan> [shrug] 
<ppj> i thought you just mounted them
<wilberfan> i'll check back later...gonna go eat dinner now...
<`Matir> anyone else having problems with bash not reading .bash_profile/.bashrc?  Even when I do "source .bashrc", it doesn't read it in.
<shachaf> Hmm, there's a known problem with restricted-modules?
<shachaf> `Matir: Is there anything odd in the .bashrc?
<eythian> new power history thing in gutsy is great - hopefully it means charging time will be correctly estimated for once.
<`Matir> shachaf, not really... few functions, aliases, variable definitions.... I can run it via "/bin/bash .bashrc", but that obviously doesn't get exported to my session
<ppj> sorry guys whats the command to list all of my hd*/sd* drives again
<shachaf> `Matir: Maybe @paste it? Manual sourcing should work.
<`Matir> shachaf, it had been working for months with no changes... but I'll try pasting it in a few
<shachaf> `Matir: You didn't change it?
<org_> so im really screwed now.
<`Matir> shachaf, nope... just stopped working with the latest bash as of today
<shachaf> `Matir: Add "echo a" to the beginning, to make sure it's really being sourced?
<`Matir> shachaf, ok, will try, brb
<org_> i have nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-glx-new-dev both installed along with nvidia-kernel-common
<org_> but I think my video card is not installed, That what gutsy thinks.
<org_> whenever I restart X. It goes to a blank screen, then a window popup that says "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" choose to configure or continue or cancel.
<org_> I go configure and keep chosing between drivers until i choose some nvidia. then it starts with bad resulotion 800x600, no games work, and nothing basicaly works, so my vga is not installed well, what should i do
<org_> this is diff. my worest day. I've lost in a pool tournoment today versus a bad player. and now upgraded my system from feisty which was awesome to gutsy and everything is screwed to me until now. im so sad.
<VousDeux> well, it looks like the best I can get is 1280x800 on a vesa driver
<org_> i can get 1280x1024... but I need to install my video driver first... and I couldn't do that here in gutsy, i did it in feisty tho and ran in 1280x1024 really good
* usser whistles... popular tunes
<usser> its 00:00
<ppj> 00
<ppj> i lose
<VousDeux> funny thing is, I can change to nv driver and restart X and it seems to be working, but if I reboot I'm dead again and I have to reload vesa driver
<ppj> my nvidia is purring
<SuperQ> arg: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<usser> SuperQ: the nonexistent one?
<ppj> except if i maximize my shell is consulses like its having a heartattack
<ppj> convulses
<Konam> the system sounds doesn't work :(
<SuperQ> usser: yes, missing
* usser How can u publish an update that really is not an update!!?? even in beta] 
<Nubbie> PS: intel drivers are key.
<VousDeux> but hey, even with vesa drivers and the "SHMConfig" "on" the touch pad still doesn't work right
<org_> how can i make it that windows be in top of a panel? is that possible
<VousDeux> the bright spot of the day, for me, is at least this notebook stand is cool
<VousDeux> org_, I'm not sure I understand your question
<Nubbie> vmware...
<Nubbie> org_: add the full screen option to your .vmx file.
<org_> VousDeux, I meant, you do have a panel right? When you open an application or browser, or xchat, or anything, it can't be in top of that panel right? I want to make my windows in top of that panel.
<org_> like what i maximize, It goes up of that panel.
<Nubbie> ohh
<VousDeux> I still don't have a clue what you mean...sorry
<Nubbie> org_: there may be a gconf key for that.
<Nubbie> VousDeux: he wants to make it so his applications run over top of his panels.
<org_> VousDeux, ok, are you in X now?
<VousDeux> yes
<VousDeux> what are you calling panel?
<Dr_willis> Grr.. using 2 monitors.. and these lame programs like to open up new windows on the wrong monitor/
<Dr_willis> heh.,
<org_> VousDeux, ok if your using terminal or even xchat, click "Maximize window"
<VousDeux> okay, I maximized xchat
<org_> ok, do you still see the panel where it has "clock & your battery & your windows applications & menu" do you still see it?
<VousDeux> yes, I do see it
<org_> Yea, I don't want that :)
<VousDeux> ahhh...I see now
<org_> I want when i maximize, It goes in TOP of my panel that has clock & all things.
<org_> in kde there was an option when you right click in panel > Properties, you can chose to allow window to be in top of panel, but can't seem to find that in gnome >_<
<VousDeux> I found it on KDE Panel settings
<org_> yep
<VousDeux> I would help you look for it on Gnome, but my video driver isn't working properly, so I can't launch VMware
<org_> I just said its there. but in gnome there is not
<Nubbie> org_: have you checked for a gconf key yet...
<org_> I'm in gnome looking, there isn't.
<org_> Nubbie, I'll check on that. I thought its just some properties gui editing
<nomasteryoda> gconf editor
<org_> VousDeux, you can use kde but you can't use gnome?
<org_> weird.
<nomasteryoda> so you have x working org_ ?
<mrj> dude, i just ran some updates and my grub wiped out the settings i had for menu.lst
<org_> nomasteryoda, I'm on x. but a weird X.
<VousDeux> I don't have Gnome installed on my host OS...only VMware guest
<org_> nomasteryoda, and no, didn't fix it.. I can't.
<org_> nobody can\
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<ppj> this is one hell of a beta
<org_> ppj, is it good?
<nomasteryoda> right because of the drivers
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ppj> is what good
<org_> ppj, the beta!
<nomasteryoda> org_, hemeans not good
<ppj> no its pretty awful
<org_> ppj, i agree
<nomasteryoda> been good to me so far
<ppj> i cant picture it released in 13 days
<org_> it can't even install for me my drivers
<nomasteryoda> but on laptop only... desktop was pain for a while
<ppj> org_, i just ran an update and it somehow killed the menu.lst i setup iwth my xp/2k3 kernels
<ppj> lol
<ppj> and now my nvidia driver broke
<Vuen> i am still sore about this ctrl+alt+backspace issue.
<ppj> sweet
<VousDeux> I really don't think my hardware is going to make the cut for this release
<nomasteryoda> ppj, it always will do that
<org_> nomasteryoda, I can't even play games dude. even tho i have "glx" in my xorg.conf & GL is installed. but still,, can't open games
<nomasteryoda> the menu.lst
<Vuen> anyone remember windows 3.1? you could obliterate the desktop with ctrl+alt+delete.
<org_> ppj, me too
<nomasteryoda> right i know org_ i had that too
<Nubbie> i've had absolutely no problems running gutsy's beta.
<org_> ppj, my nvidia driver broke for a long time.. can't even fix it.
<ppj> nomasteryoda, really? why because its putting the older kernels ontop?
<Vuen> know what happened? people complained. so in windows 95, they changed it so you had to press it twice. the first time gives you a warning
<nomasteryoda> not rebooting til that works..
<ppj> Vuen, oh my god get over it
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, eeewww
<org_> I wish i can go back to feisty... i would do it without even thinking.
<Vuen> and know why they got rid of it entirely when switching from ME to 2000? because it's totally unnecessary.
<nomasteryoda> ya please
<nomasteryoda> reboot with the fesity cd in
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> start over
<org_> nomasteryoda, that would take time....
<org_> noway to start over..
<nomasteryoda> ya true
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> well that's the windows way... we're not like that here... hehe
<ppj> eh, i expected the beta to be a beta but not this betaish, if that makes sense
<VousDeux> Feisty didn't even come close to supporting my hardware, and it doesn't look like Gutsy will either
<nomasteryoda> i am still technically using alpha...
<VousDeux> well, Gutsy is at least closer
<org_> VousDeux, do you have your video driver installed in gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> only been upgrading every minute i get
<ppj> haha i love 800x600 vesa drivers on my 22" lcd
<nomasteryoda> LOl
<nomasteryoda> purty
<VousDeux> org_, I did have until the updates today
<ppj> i can jog along side the logout button of a jogging guy
<nomasteryoda> nice one
<ppj> hes so big
<org_> VousDeux, so now your video is not installed?
<nomasteryoda> lolrotf
<org_> VousDeux, do you think my VGA problem is from the update today??
<VousDeux> org_, but they didn't work exactly right, I could not change resolution to anything other than 1680x1050
<org_> VousDeux, hmm werid.. do you get a msg popup window on startup of X that says "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" ?
<VousDeux> org_, I'm only able to use vesa driver right now...waiting for them to fix linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ppj> so why does grub write over my custom entries? is there a way to stop that
<Nubbie> gutsy was the first version of ubuntu ever to give me X with the proper resolution right off the bat.
<VousDeux> org_, I've never seen that warning
<Nubbie> however, i still needed to config my xorg.conf manually.
<ppj> i mean new kernel entries are fine, but getting rid of my old entries is crap
<org_> VousDeux, I saw that 100 times today. And i google' nobody has it before.
<org_> That means I'm first?
<VousDeux> lucky you :)
<Dr_willis> ppj,  the grub menu.lst has spots  for your custom entrys to be - and they wont get touched.
<ppj> thats what i figured
<ppj> cool
<org_> I can config my xorg.conf. but what would happen after a restart X? It will pop an error msg, then replace my xorg.conf with a crappy one, every single time it does that for me.
<Dr_willis> read the menu.lst carefully - it has a lot of comments with good info. :)
<org_> thats un-acceptable.
<org_> VousDeux, when they will fix restricted-modules?
<Nubbie> org_: when your x fails, hit ctrl alt F6, log in, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<org_> hey guys do you think the same xorg.conf that worked for me in Feisty. would work here in gutsy? Hence same PC & same hardware! yes?
<VousDeux> earlier someone said a few hours...but I'm not sure that was an authoritative answer
<org_> Nubbie, I did that a thousand times.
<VousDeux> I would expect it to be fixed today
<VousDeux> hopefully
<Nubbie> org_: it might work, give it a shot. if not, big whoop, you're back where you started.
<nomasteryoda> well, seems there is an update to the realtime kernel restricted modules
<org_> Nubbie, It created a cool xorg.conf for me, with my exact hard-ware prefences. Then when i reboot, again it pops that msg that says "ubuntu is now running in low graphic mode" then i have to configure from there, and it replace xorg.conf to another one, A crappy one. bad resulotion, bad VGA card. dnno whats wrong.
<nomasteryoda> just now on the "us.archives.ubuntu.com"
<nomasteryoda> cause i have that in here too
<nomasteryoda> for testing
<ppj> automagic kernels list
<ppj> cute name
<nomasteryoda> sorry for the longer post... "The following packages have been automatically kept back:
<nomasteryoda>   linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<nomasteryoda> The following packages have been kept back:
<nomasteryoda>   duplicity linux-backports-modules-rt linux-headers-generic linux-headers-rt linux-image-rt
<nomasteryoda>   linux-restricted-modules-rt linux-rt" with aptitude
<nomasteryoda> ya it is
<org_> Nubbie, I gave it a shot dude.
<ppj> bahha, i own grub
<org_> Nubbie, I told you. every single time, whatever I put in my xorg.conf. it'll replace that one to a crapp xorg.conf, every time man
<nomasteryoda> oh well nvm
<nomasteryoda> i'm tired .. it was heldback...
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<wers> I have not added any 3rd party repo. but now, there are kernel updates available that the software updater claim not to be authenticated.. do you think that it's okay for me to update?
<overclucker> ubotu, it was  tv show
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it was  tv show - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> heh
<org_> aight, im done with this.
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<org_> now why games are not working?
<nomasteryoda> gl
<nomasteryoda> gl
<nomasteryoda> GL
<overclucker> so, um what kernel is 7.10 using?
<org_> nomasteryoda, I have them installed man.. :(
<nomasteryoda> right, but without GL nvidia, you can't ...
<nomasteryoda> wait for 6hrs
<org_> i have nvidia nomasteryoda
<org_> nomasteryoda, your the man, come on help me out.. i want to play wow
<nomasteryoda> right, but not the restricted kernel modules to go with the nice new kernel you have
<nomasteryoda> lol
<org_> nomasteryoda, you can't play games too?
<nomasteryoda> someone's addicted huh?
<nomasteryoda> err, sure i can
<nomasteryoda> but i have not rebooted
<org_> why
<overclucker> ubotu kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<nomasteryoda> still using same stuff that was there before the update
<org_> try to reboot, lets see what will happen
<nomasteryoda> lol
<SilentDis> eep, and here I was about to take the plunge and go 7.10.  I can't live without my WoW!
<VousDeux> hehe...GL no work without good video drivers
<nomasteryoda> sleep required .... can't now... if it breaks, wife will not be happy... since she uses that thing more than me lately
<org_> nomasteryoda, but I don't get it. i have nvidia installed, and GL installed. why you saying its not installed dude!!
<nomasteryoda> i just remote in with nx
<advancedonsite> hey i noticed that theres the update .18 now is it considered pretty stable
<nomasteryoda> kernelmodules
<VousDeux> I'll probably have to recompile VMware again too, but I don't want to mess with it until the video is back working again
<nomasteryoda> ya
<org_> VousDeux, whats VMware?
<nomasteryoda> would be a waste of time
<VousDeux> it
<nomasteryoda> its awesome... and VirtualBox is pretty good
<nomasteryoda> run windows in a window
<nomasteryoda> or Linux or BSD
<VousDeux> it's a virtual computer environment
<VousDeux> with it you can run other OS's inside of a tabbed window
<VousDeux> or full screen too
<VousDeux> so you can change OS with a keystroke
<peepsalot> can't wait for the official Gutsy release
<advancedonsite> anyone working with a T61
* SilentDis peeks around, wonders if she's 'not allowed' in here, being a kubuntu user and all...
<VousDeux> plenty of Kubuntu users here
<SilentDis> :D
<WorkingOnWise> SilentDis: I think they will lit you in. AKAIK, kubuntu users have prettier skirts...
<VousDeux> SilentDis, we just have to type a little slower for the Ubuntu crowd :)
<SilentDis> roflmao
<Nubbie> SilentDis: type this into your terminal... "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Nubbie> :)
<SilentDis> Nubbie: already did.  i use some of the parts of the ubuntu-desktop environment as it is, figured i might as well have it installed.  I still use KDM though lol
<Dr_willis> then hit 'return' :)
<Nubbie> oh yeah, thanks doc.
<Dr_willis> 'i dont have a return key... i got an enter key'      ----> overheard once...
<Nubbie> if i'm trying to newb somebody, i should probably assume they need to be told to hit the enter key lol
<Nubbie> SilentDis: i keed.
<org_> whats the time in USA now
<Nubbie> :l
<Dr_willis> or when someone types   'cd space slash root '
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: that's when you pick up their keyboard, and bash them in the face, repeatedly.  if they question this action, bash harder, till they stop :D
<Dr_willis> its 12:30 here in Indiana
<Nubbie> org_: there's about 6 time zones in North America... pick one.
<Dr_willis> so 'midnight' is a good answer
<org_> HAHAHA
<org_> omg so big
<Nubbie> w00t Eastern Standard Time :)
<Nubbie> org_: you're forgetting about canada, mexico, and all of central and south america. we all have the same time zones.
<SilentDis> I always enjoyed telling people to check out slashdot.  "h tee tee pee colin slash slashdot dot org" :D
<Nubbie> org_: why is the US so special?
<org_> >_<
<Dr_willis> the STATE of Indiana has like 3 different Time Zones. :)
<Dr_willis> all scattered around.
<org_> because,, I was thinking when ubuntu people will start working in the Video driver resticted thingy.
<org_> so if its Morning, they might be working as we speak (right now)
<org_> if its night, i'll think its impossible that they are working now.
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone find that rythmbox plays some music weirdly, and puts in static?
<Nubbie> SilentDis: you need to go, ess, ell, eh, ess, ehtch, dee, owe, tee.
<ironmatar> well  whats the deal on gutsy  will its be as stable and as easy to use as Xp
<Dr_willis> given how BAD xp is in ways.... :)
<Nubbie> org_: who is they...
<Dr_willis>  gutsy is working decently well here.
<org_> ubuntu delevolers
<org_> ubuntu developers*
<Nubbie> org_: you realize ubuntu is a south african / UK distribution right?
<org_> really?
<Nubbie> org_: and that the developers live all over the world...
<SilentDis> ironmatar: xp is NOT easy to use, it's just familiar.  if your gauge of 'easy' is 'locigal', then linux has been easier to use since about kernel 2.2 lol
<org_> WoW
<org_> Nice
<penguincentral> how many updates today?
<ppj> oh god, enough xp vs ubuntu talk
<Nubbie> penguincentral: not enough
<org_> is there a developer that is in North africa?
<ppj> seriously
<org_> like in egypt.
<penguincentral> Nubbie: yeah.  but really, how many?
<Nubbie> ppj: who's talking about XP right now?
<ironmatar> seriously  its about playing games
<ppj> Nubbie, look up
<penguincentral> ppj: yeah
<pwnguin> does anyone actually live in south africa and work on ubuntu?
<Nubbie> oh right
<VousDeux> updates just one shy of enough for me :)
<ppj> pwnguin, south africas a pretty big place, i dont see why not
<pwnguin> canonical is incorporated in the UK, i presume shuttleworth spends most his time there now
<penguincentral> maybe the xp vs ubuntu war should go to offtopic
<penguincentral> :)
<pwnguin> ppj: not so much
<SilentDis> ironmatar: WoW runs just fine under linux... so does nethack.  what other games are there? :)
<ppj> not so much what?
<pwnguin> ppj: theres really only one big city i know of in south africa
<Dr_willis> SilentDis,  Frozenbubble
<pwnguin> johannesburg
<ironmatar> i was just asking a general question  dont need a riot   eve-Online
<Nubbie> ironmatar: you cannot compare them. XP was released 6 years ago, and Gutsy hasn't been released at all yet.
<ppj> pwnguin, there are like 50 million people in south africa
* SilentDis goes to install frozenbubble to add to her addiction list
* Dr_willis waits for Service Pack 1 for Gutsy. befor using it...
<ironmatar> rofl
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: lol
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> quote of the day.
<Nubbie> right there.
<Dr_willis> SilentDis,  google for "Rocks and Diamonds" if you like the old boulder dash type games also.
<pwnguin> ppj: it takes more than just people. you need infrastucture, education, and the desire to stick around
* penguincentral laughs at Dr_willis, wondering if there is such a thing as Ubuntu Service Packs
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: actually, i was digging around the other day and found my copy of UT2k4 on DVD.  Might try that sometime, fragfests are always fun :)
<ppj> pwnguin, south africa is hardly the cliche africa of movies
<Dr_willis> SilentDis,  problem with games like that will be getting all the patches, and extras installed right to play on servers.
<Nubbie> ubuntu service packs happen every day, because stuff breaks every day on every computer anywhere, running any operating system. some people just fix their bugs faster than others.
<pwnguin> ppj: still, the number of developers is skewed to the NA / UE nations
<Dr_willis> RTCW:ET is a must have classic also
<pwnguin> and AU
<penguincentral> woo! AU
<ironmatar> i understand a bit about ubuntu  from fighting with fiesty til my moniter blew up   what i know about sudo commands and sutch  should be enough to make it within the realm of whats id call "easy"
<ppj> pwnguin, uh, obviously, but you make it sound like there are no developers out of 50 million people, about 15% being "western" in south africa
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: true. I've been content with WoW and nethack for a long time though, time to throw something new into the mix :)
<Nubbie> ironmatar: if linux made your monitor blow up, you should give computers a rest.
<pwnguin> ppj: and maybe two Ubuntu developers i know of
<pwnguin> sh and sabdafl
<Dr_willis> SilentDis,  theres a few variants of nethack out also.  Thers also a nice 'Free Colonization' clone called 'freecol' (in java)
<ironmatar> nope it was a future power about 6 years old maby 7
<org_> so
<org_> did they fix it yet?
<Nubbie> ironmatar: did you have it plugged in upside down.... did you bend the ground wire off your plug... cause there was no way ubuntu could ever "blow up" your monitor.
<ppj> did you plug your usb cable into a firewire slot?
<ironmatar> i dident say it did
<pwnguin> ppj: i think its silly then to call it a UK / South African distro.
<ironmatar> :}
<Dr_willis> Teh Computer Oveclocked his Montitor! :0
<pwnguin> ppj: thats my only point, really.
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: actually, i play with falcon's eye usually.  it feels pretty true to the original, and looks pretty :)
<clusty> is this right place to report compiz issues with gutsy?
<ppj> pwnguin, i think calling any of the distros by their continent/region is silly
<Nubbie> quote... " ...  from fighting with fiesty til my moniter blew up..."
<Dr_willis> Uubntu is a 'Human disrto' :)
<Nubbie> it is silly, because there's developers everywhere.
<ironmatar> sorry dident mean to imple the os had anything to do with it
<pwnguin> ppj: im pretty sure red flag linux can safely be called chinese ;)
<ironmatar> just a old old crt
<Nubbie> i was just wondering why org_ thought all of the developers lived in the US.
<[reed] > so, where's linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic ?
<[reed] > :/
<[reed] > new kernel released
<[reed] > but linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13* was forgotten
<org_> Nubbie, Thanks
<ppj> [reed] , drunk, clubbing, probably looking for some honies
<[reed] > ... again
<org_> Nubbie, hm...
<level1> the RC comes out tommarow right?  at what hour in what time zone does it happen?
<org_> reed what you didn't know?
<[reed] > org_: ?
<org_> reed, you just came online or what?
<Nubbie> level1: whenever they upload it to the servers, and whenever the mirrors sync to it.
<pschulz01> I'm trying to scan under Gutsy, and it only works if I run xsane with root permissions (gksudo).
<ironmatar> i ahve a gutsy dload ffrom maby 4 weeks back or so  however it seg fautts on startup
<[reed] > org_: I just updated 251 packages...
<ironmatar> er faults
<[reed] > so, yes, I guess
<pschulz01> There are 6 bus related top this.
<org_> reed, ok now wait for restricted.
<pschulz01> bugs
<Nubbie> ironmatar: thats because you're trying to use ALPHA software.
<[reed] > org_: how long is the way usually? can't really restart without screwing myself ;)
<org_> reed, yea don't restart. Don't do like me.
<ironmatar> no worse than fiesty
<org_> reed, im so screwed cuz of this. and I can't have my VGA installed perfectly and things running ridiculous!
<org_> reed, just wait.. it might take a year
<Nubbie> ironmatar: can you please stop it with feisty? it was a good solid release.
<Nubbie> ironmatar: so you had problems, deal with it.
<[reed] > org_: hopefully not ;)
<ironmatar> sorry it just dident work for me
<Nubbie> ironmatar: okay?
<Nubbie> ironmatar: and you came and asked for help when you got confused i hope.. instead of just throwing your hands in the air and giving up on it.
<Nubbie> you could throw your hard drive in a microwave and somebody in #ubuntu would help you through it lol.
<clusty> any1 here using matlab? for some reason compiz is screwing up all windows with it
<ironmatar> yea i did  i dont know how many weeks i played with every solid trick i could find to get it to run  and everyone that helped me  felt it was my 8500gt vid card
<ironmatar> which isent in restricted drivers yet in fiesty
<clusty> ironmatar, you can run the old kernel
<clusty> till new odules come out
<clusty> whats the rush?
<org_> come on
<org_> tell me its fixed
<ironmatar> a corp in 0.0 space with about 5 billion in assets and 7 members
<Nubbie> ironmatar: that would be when i would've suggested you use intel graphics in the future since intel usually cooperates in releasing driver specs.
<clusty> those who google find the results :D
<org_> i did "apt-get remove kde-desktop"
<org_> but i still do have alot of kde packages. How to completly remove everything related to KDE?
<jumpkick> has anyone else had a problem with ubuntu package upgrades knocking out their NIC card?
<clusty> org_, tried apt-get autoremove ?
<clusty> this will trash all packages that were installed as deps
<Hobbsee> org_: remove libqt3-mt
<org_> clusty, I done that too
<org_> clusty, i done that right after finishing kde-desktop
<org_> Hobbsee, whats that.
<clusty> lots of stuff will fly out cause of qt
<Hobbsee> org_: it's the thing that all hte kde stuff depends on
<org_> I did it.
<clusty> but not sure if thats what you want
<org_> clusty, will that remove some gnome stuff too?
<clusty> org_, there are all sorts of packages depending on QT. try what he said
<clusty> if nothing needed is tried to be killed proceed
<org_> clusty, then if something in particular i wanted, i can single install it right
<clusty> sure
<jumpkick> oh... seems my dhcp client is the problem
<jumpkick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcdbd/+bug/93360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jumpkick> dhcdbd is killing my NIC card on package upgrades
<jumpkick> lovely
<WGGMk> is this for dev? or is it cool to ask questions/help?
<skinnypuppy1334> How would you open a new Gnome session in terminal ctl alt f2  ??
<clusty> skinnypuppy1334, not sure i get what you mean
<WGGMk> skinnypuppy1334: i dont think you can have multiple Gnome session's.. I think you need 2 X-servers running to do that
<org_> damn this command removed amarok :(
<clusty> org_, told ye :D
<clusty> org_, try banshee
<org_> clusty, told me wut.. i need amarok dude
<org_> what is banshee :)
<WGGMk> banshee is pretty hawt
<clusty> org_, gnome look alike
<clusty> for amarok
<clusty> lighter
<clusty> and faster
<WGGMk> you can synch your iPod to it as well
<clusty> but not as cool looking
<clusty> :(
<org_> clusty, ok:)
<org_> so amarok is only for kde, yes?
<WGGMk> i think so
<`Matir> org_, you can install it under gnome
<clusty> you can run for gnome
<`Matir> it will just install some kde libs
<skinnypuppy1334> I'd heard of a few people talking about launching a new login in f2 and running kde on f2 and gnome on f7.
<org_> btw, do i type "apt-get autoremove" after the tons of packages that been removed?
<skinnypuppy1334> That is why I wanted to know how to launch a new session in f2
<WGGMk> skinnypuppy1334: you got me, dont know how to do that
<clusty> i have my doubts you can have 2 WMs for 1 X
<org_> clusty, ? after apt-get remove libqt3-mt.. do i do "apt-get autoremove" ?? is it needed?
<clusty> org_, try and see :D
<clusty> org_, cant hurt really
<WGGMk> can anyone help or guide me on where broadcom firmware is located?
<org_> clusty, no i was wondering if its needed to do that command everytime you apt-get remove a tons of packages.
<org_> is it like clean or what
<WGGMk> org_ it usually tells you when there's packages no longer used
<org_> ok, whats a KTorrent program alike for gnome?
<clusty> org_, i think it checks for all packages that were marked as installed as dependency, and if main package is gone so will the deps be
<WGGMk> at least it usually tells me after apt-get upgrade
<clusty> org_, go for deluge
<clusty> :D
<skinnypuppy1334> Got me too, I remember being able to do it in suse back in 8.2 but that was years ago
<clusty> its great
<org_> delute?
<clusty> where do you think i can get some suspens support for my poor laptop?
<clusty> deluge
<clusty> sorry
<org_> whats kdiskfree for gnome?
<gaminggeek> org_: hmm?
<clusty> there is some resource manager
<clusty> sys monitor
<gaminggeek> what does kdiskfree do?
<clusty> add the sys monitor applet to your bar
<clusty> and click on it
<gaminggeek> oh righto
<michael__> I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and after doing a dist-upgrade, my restricted drivers were removed.
<gaminggeek> michael__: go to the restricted driver manager and add them again maybe?
<michael__> After trying to run the restricted driver manager it says to get "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic", but when I try to apt-get it, it says the package is not availible
<michael__> D;
<org_> Hobbsee, you still there?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<gaminggeek> thats no good
<Hobbsee> michael__: wait.  patience is good.
<org_> Hobbsee, now how to remove all xfce things & Its packages and stuff :)
<michael__> Hobbsee, Okay?
<gaminggeek> I just upgraded from the disk
<Hobbsee> org_: no idea.  see what everything of xfce depends on
<org_> michael__, its not out, We are all waiting for it :)
<Hobbsee> michael__: this happens every kernel upload.
<org_> Hobbsee, Ok.
<Hobbsee> with an api bump
<michael__> Hobbsee, ah
<michael__> D:
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> anyone here on a dell d600 ?
<Assid> err.. if im dling new disc.. should i get the beta or daily build ?
<clusty> michael__, what kernel are you running?
<michael__> let's see
<michael__> Linux michael-laptop 2.6.22-13-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 4 17:18:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<clusty> hold tight
<clusty> :D
<clusty> the restricted modules are not out
<michael__> clusty, How long do you think it'll take?
<michael__> D: Right now I'm plugged into a line
<Hobbsee> Assid: daily
<clusty> michael__, use the 12 one
<Hobbsee> Assid: sorry, btea.
<michael__> clusty, kk
<clusty> michael__, no package yet for 13 restricted
<Amaranth> Probably don't see an archive admin to let l-r-m out of binary NEW until monday
<Amaranth> s/don't/won't/
<comand> doh
<Amaranth> comand: as i told you in #ubuntu+1
<comand> yeah
<Amaranth> err, in #ubuntu
<Assid> okay brb.. gotta get on my 2mbit
<michael__> clusty, Wait, so how do I go back?
<Amaranth> michael__: from the grub menu at boot
<WGGMk> clusty: will i need to redownload broadcom firmware when the restricted modules are released for 13.. or can i use the old firmware?
<michael__> Amaranth, ah
<michael__> D: k
<Amaranth> michael__: it probably says 'press esc to show menu'
<clusty> check grub config
<clusty> make sure you get to choose kernel
<clusty> if not move the 12 one first
* Amaranth goes to watch terminator 2 (yay video on demand)
<michael__> I just moved around the kernels in menu.lst
<michael__> :)
<clusty> michael__, gr8
<Amaranth> I just built the package locally :P
<clusty> how do you do that?
<Amaranth> takes awhile
<clusty> nvm then :D
<clusty> help help
<clusty> :D
<clusty> suspend aint working :((((((((((((((
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic && sudo apt-get -b source linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<clusty> thats it?
<clusty> :D"
<DM|> Ok help me out guys, ive tried 7.04 7.10, and 7.04 alternate CD, no matter what i still get a kernel panic when trying to install from scratch, any ideas?
<clusty> DM|, what hardward do you have?
<clusty> hardware*
<clusty> some cutting edge new stuff?
<DM|> 850 mhz pent 3, 160gb hd, 860+ ram (Forget number)
<DM|> no older stuff
<clusty> any hints to why it panics?
<WGGMk> DM|: what kind of kernel panic?
<DM|> lemme go back to that terminal one sec
<DM|> <0> Kernel Panic - not syncing: attemted to kill the idle Task!
<WGGMk> DM|: i dunno if id run Ubuntu on your system.. did you ever try DSL?
<DM|> damn small linux, no
<clusty> DM|, no idea really
<clusty> hardware changed a lot since p3
<clusty> and so did hardware support
<WGGMk> DM|: it might be more appealing as far as "performance" is concerned
<DM|> L (
<WGGMk> doesnt Ubuntu have a tiny distro?
<clusty> ..or a BSD
<DM|> Performance is fine on it, that was never a problem
<clusty> :D
<DM|> I had ubuntu at one point on that pc
<WGGMk> DM|: oh, that changes things
<WGGMk> DM| : do you have any weird add on cards?
<DM|> i unplugged pretty much all of them
<DM|> even changed vid cards
<DM|> lemme try disconnecting some HDDs
<WGGMk> DM|: i dunno what else it could be.. which was the last distro of bunty you had working?
<Ahadiel> Anyone have issues with Deluge-torrent?
<Ahadiel> It just crashes when I try to run it =/
<org_> There isn't a version of deluge for Gutsy.
<org_> its all for feisty there. isnt it?
<clusty> org_, i got a newer deluge
<Ahadiel> It's in the repos D: And there's a gutsy version on their site.
<clusty> from site
<Ahadiel> clusty, I tried the one from the site, but it still crashes
<org_> clusty, for gutsy? I was in the site. there is no gutsy version
<org_> but whatever makes you hapy you know.
<Ahadiel> I'll try removing my .deluge directory
<clusty> org_, http://download.deluge-torrent.org/index.php?dir=ubuntu/gutsy/0.5.5/&file=deluge-torrent_0.5.5-2_i386.deb
<org_> thanks i now use transmission
<org_> its pretty good
<jaek_> so the nvidia restricted driver is supposed to work on gusty?
<org_> jaek_, yeah
<org_> jaek_, i mean it doesn't work.
<org_> jaek_, you can't install nvidia driver, not today.
<jaek_> k, cus when i run that configure thing i cant get it to accept the nvidia driver
<WGGMk> jaek_: like i said in #ubuntu, you shouldnt need to install the package from nVidia.. Gusty does it for you.. using the open source version
<jaek_> using nv, right
<WGGMk> jaek_: oops.. sorry
<org_> jaek_, yea im using "nv" too
<jaek_> but i'm trying to get the "nvidia" driver to work
<org_> jaek_, just for now tho
<org_> jaek_, you can't.
<wedderburn> when are the linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-13-generic for gutsy going to be available, thanks.
<org_> i been throw this, for a long time
<WGGMk> jaek_: my xorg.conf says im using nVidia.. installed from restricted drivers manager
<jaek_> org_, so, when gusty is officially released nvidia isnt going to work either?
<gunny> I'm trying qbittorrent it its at RC3 stage seems pretty good
<org_> jaek_, each time i restart X. i got a window pop that says "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" then i configure back to "nv" so it work..
<org_> it only work in "nv"
<org_> nothing else
<jaek_> org_, yeah same here
<org_> jaek_, yea man, its been horrible for me too.. only thing we can do, is to wait.
<jaek_> WGGMk, please post your xorg.conf on pastebin or something
<org_> meanwhile you can't start games or restart X. just wait
<WGGMk> jaek: sec
<jaek_> i might downgrade
<wedderburn> i got the same issue its cause the restricted modules arn't in yet for when are the linux-2.6.22-13
<org_> jaek_, downgrade what? Kernel??
<jaek_> i jsut did a fresh install so it wont be bad to do it again
<MasterShrek> org_, did u try the driver from nvidia's site?
<org_> MasterShrek, yea it can't work
<org_> MasterShrek, its from gutsy
<jaek_> MasterShrek, no, i dont want to go outside the package manager
<MasterShrek> its just your vid card driver, but w/e
<DM|> WGGMk it was a bad stick of memory.... lol
<MasterShrek> its not like its re-configuring your entire system, its one driver, i mean in a windows install you install a billion different drivers from all over the place
<org_> MasterShrek, no its not, I got the CD driver from my vga box.
<org_> MasterShrek, and it didnt work
<WGGMk> DM|: nice.. i was thinking hardware... good troubleshooting man
<org_> MasterShrek, do you have gutsy?
<MasterShrek> yes
<org_> MasterShrek, nvidia vga card?
<MasterShrek> yes
<WGGMk> jaek_: http://pastebin.org/4234
<org_> and its installed?
<MasterShrek> yes
<org_> MasterShrek, when was last time you reboot system?
<MasterShrek> runs great, fusion works fine
<MasterShrek> all the time, i take my laptop to class every day
<org_> no i mean today
<org_> did you boot
<org_> the last 3 hrs
<MasterShrek> yea, a bunch of times
<MasterShrek> no, whats that got to do with it?
<org_> weird.. show me your xorg.conf pls
<clusty> MasterShrek, what hardware is your laptop?
<MasterShrek> um..ok?
<jaek_> MasterShrek, seems to be using the binary from nvidia directly
<MasterShrek> geforce go 6150
<jaek_> WGGMk, you are using the gusty driver?
<clusty> MasterShrek, i cant my 7400 to work
<clusty> MasterShrek, i mean suspend
<MasterShrek> tried nvidia's driver from their site?
<MasterShrek> i dont suspend, never has worked well in linux
<MasterShrek> or hibernate
<WGGMk> jaek_: yes
<clusty> it works just fine on my old broken p4 laptop
<clusty> :D
<clusty> laptop with no suspend is unacceptable :D
<MasterShrek> if the gutsy driver doesnt work for you, used nvidia's from their website
<MasterShrek> mine boots fast enough, i dont mind :)
<WGGMk> jaek_: which kernel are you running?
<jaek_> default gusty one, 2.6.24 or something
<MasterShrek> org_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39740/
<MasterShrek> 2.6.22
<jaek_> yeah i guess that one
<org_> MasterShrek, ok here's what happen, I install my vga card driver from cd or even synaptic, i got latest nvidia drivers. (Same way i did in feisty & it worked in feisty) allright. then i configure my xorg.conf really well, I made the nvidia device in xorg. and i made it as Feisty too and in feisty it worked too. then i reboot. and strange window will pop. with a high resulotion 800x600 saying that "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" Then it ask me to conf
<WGGMk> -#?
<MasterShrek> 23 isnt even released yet, rc8 or something
<org_> igure to pick a nvidia from a list, then my xorg.conf will be changed, & my vga will be "nv" instead of "nvidia" Thats the only way it works, why is that? because of the restidrted thats not updated from gutsy. you can't have that work until gutsy will release their restirdted modules.
<winbond> are the firefox/flash crashes gonna be fixed in gutsy?? so far its still crashes, has been crashing forever
<MasterShrek> org_, install the driver from nvidia
<MasterShrek> itll work fine, you just gotta recompile it whenever your kernel gets upgraded
<nir0> hi all! how do i turn off brightness control? it's broken to me, and when i work from battery it darkens display down to 0 :(((
<MasterShrek> nir0, what kinda vid card u got?
<org_> MasterShrek, why recompile it when kernel gets upgraded? Recompile the video driver from synaptic you mean? is it better than the website driver?
<WGGMk> org_: the nvidia driver is a module.. because its closed source.. you have to install it to run it.. the kernel cant have "built in" support for it.. unless you build it in. so if you ever change your kerenel.. your going to have to reinstall and use that module
<MasterShrek> i think the website's driver is newer, but i dont know, ive never used the ubuntu driver
<nir0> MasterShrek: GeForce 8600m GT
<MasterShrek> nir0, using restriced drivers?
<nir0> MasterShrek: well, maybe
<org_> WGGMk, that makes sense, but why is it not working atm. and if i get driver from nvidia website will it work?
<WGGMk> org_: your running gusty? it SHOULD be working
<org_> WGGMk, its not working
<WGGMk> org_: from terminal.. sudo lsmod
<org_> ok
<MasterShrek> nir0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<org_> WGGMk, wait
<nir0> MasterShrek: btw, when i'm trying to increase brightness it decreases instead (or stay 0)... even after reboot, when OS is not up
<WGGMk> org_: did you download the restricted drivers manager? and the nvidia drivers? open the manager up and see if it says enabled
<MasterShrek> nir0, ic
<MasterShrek> nir0, i think mine is controlled by my bios also, ur using gutsy?
<nir0> MasterShrek: only way to return brightness is to load vista
<org_> WGGMk, http://pastebin.com/m6ea6e7d7
<MasterShrek> nir0, ick =P
<org_> WGGMk, i download restricted drivers?
<org_> WGGMk, the restricted new one is not available thats why its not working
<kidalabama> hello
<kidalabama> me too
<kidalabama> i have got same problem too.
<WGGMk> org_: are you running 2.6.22-13?
<MasterShrek> org_, you dont have the driver loaded there
<MasterShrek> i spose not, like u said it wont go into x, so the module wouldnt be loaded
<kidalabama> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<WGGMk> org_: IF you use the nVidia driver FROM nvidia.. you should have a module called "nvidia" loaded after running that command
<org_> MasterShrek, omg i tried. it cant be loaded. each time i try to install it. and ganarate my xorg.conf.. i restart X. then everything will go back to the same as my last time.. My xorg will change so is the dirver.
<nir0> MasterShrek: yes... i'm on gusty now... on fiesty brightness control didn't work at all
<org_> WGGMk, yes 2.6.22.13
<WGGMk> kidalabama & org_: use 2.6.22-12
<MasterShrek> people, use nvidias drivers, ive never had any problems with it, i hear nothign but bad things about this restricted driver crap, id trust nvidia way more for support anyway
<jaek_> The following packages have been kept back: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<org_> WGGMk, how to i do that.
<kidalabama> how can i turn 2.6.22-12
<org_> MasterShrek, so even if they updated kernel you will not get newest restricted and re-compile your nvidia?
<kidalabama> WGGMk: how can i turn 2.6.22-12
<WGGMk> org_: like MasterShrek just said.. you can use the nvidia drivers.. its not hard to use... OR you can reboot.. and when your thing comes up hit ESC (ya know when GRUB loader comes up) and select it fromthe kernel lsit
<MasterShrek> org_, yes, i just keep the driver in my directory, and when it updates a kernel and i get stuck out of x, i recompile it, takes 30 seconds to a minute, and im back in x
<org_> i'll do what MasterShrek said.
<org_> ill try it
<WGGMk> kidalabama: like i just told org_..
<se7en^Of^9> does compiz not have the maximize, minimize,close bar (sorry i don;t know how it;s called) or is this a bug
<MasterShrek> org_, you cant be in x when you install it though
<kidalabama> when will create ne linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<kidalabama> WGGMk: when will create ne linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<org_> WGGMk, is there a driver for linux in nvidia website? I'm actually using a nvidia gforce 7300 GS
<nir0> MasterShrek: so, you can't say how to turn off brightness control?
<WGGMk> kidalabama: i have no idea
<WGGMk> org_: yea..
<MasterShrek> im not sure on that nir0, i think its a bios thing, and im guessing theres probably no support in the kernel for that particular bios option
<MasterShrek> org_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<jaek_> damn i wish gnome didnt try to push evolution down my throat... i never use it
<WGGMk> org_: its pretty much 1 size fits all
<bazhang> hi! how to start up from a Vista machine from the CD drive so I can install Kubuntu over it?
<org_> hmm
<MasterShrek> jaek_, its not as annoying as totem
<kidalabama> WGGMk: i am now using now wired network.
<bazhang> Thanks!
<org_> MasterShrek, is that for all kind of gforce nvidia??
<WGGMk> jaek_: how exactly is it pushing it down your throat lol
<nir0> MasterShrek: support is now exists, but its broken!
<MasterShrek> org_, yea, it will compile itself for your card i think
<jaek_> WGGMk, uh, can you remove it cleanly?
<org_> MasterShrek, so do i need to quit X
<org_> then download that file?
<jaek_> WGGMk, i think gnome depends on having it... might be wrong
<org_> and compile it
<MasterShrek> nir0, what kernel are you using? uname -a
<WGGMk> jaek_: i never tried.. prolly has gnome as a dependancy though so i wouldnt
<MasterShrek> org_, yea, youll have to drop to tty1 or whatever, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nir0> MasterShrek: Linux nir0-acer-aspire 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:11:30 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<org_> this seems so hard
<se7en^Of^9> does compiz not have the maximize, minimize,close bar (sorry i don;t know how it;s called) or is this a bug i use kubuntu gutsy
<MasterShrek> i dunno for soure nir0, my buddy had an acer laptop that would never run right in linux
<nir0> se7en^Of^9: your question is not for compiz
<nir0> se7en^Of^9: but for emerald or gtk-window-decorator
<jaek_> how do i see why a package is being held back?
<MasterShrek> org_, make sure you chmod a+x NVIDIA....    so its executeable
<MasterShrek> jaek_, doesnt it tell you?
<se7en^Of^9> nir0: i got emerald installed
<gunny> se7en^Of^9: sounds like your missing the windows decorators
<MasterShrek> se7en^Of^9, run emerald --replace
<jaek_> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic but it is not installable
<nir0> se7en^Of^9: try "emerald --replace"
<se7en^Of^9> ok thanks i will try
<nir0> se7en^Of^9: and then emerald-themes-manager
<MasterShrek> jaek_, try opening synaptic and see if it can give you more info
<jaek_> kk
<org_> so i do "sh NVIDIA-Linux-ia64-1.0-5336-pkg1.run"
<org_> and then run X? Thats all MasterShrek ?
<MasterShrek> org_, yea or ./NVIDIA....
<MasterShrek> ur running intel 64 bit?
<MasterShrek> org_, to start x afterwards: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<org_> I think so
<org_> maybe intel 128
<org_> now how do i quit from X
<MasterShrek> org_, paste the output of uname -a  for me before u do this
<nir0> org_: you should let installer to edit xorg if its first install
<org_> Linux nawaf.com 2.6.22-13-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 4 17:18:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MasterShrek> org_, u downloaded the wrong driver
<org_> nir0, how to let installer to edit xorg?
<MasterShrek> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html org_
<MasterShrek> org_, it will ask you at the end of the install if u want it to update your xorg
<MasterShrek> you can say no if u got it set up yourself
<MasterShrek> it will still use nvidia as the driver, just like the ubuntu like driver would
<WGGMk> org_: download the file.. then quit X by CTRL+ALT+F1 then login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo sh NVIDIA_REST_OF_FILE.pkg" follow steps.. then after your done.. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or restart"
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: you shouldnt have to do that
<WGGMk> se7en^Of^9: its prolly a bug.. trying download the emerald theme and then running "emerald --replace &"
<WGGMk> should be sudo apt-get isntall emerald
<WGGMk> install*
<org_> dang... my gnome is becoming so slow... why is that, is it because vga not installed? :/
<jaek_> what is the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<nox-Hand> Is it correct that within the last 24 hours, 124mb of upgrades (259) have been added to update list?
<MasterShrek> org_, could be
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: likely
<org_> WGGMk, thanks. that was helpful
<org_> MasterShrek, ok thanks
<org_> will do that now
<MasterShrek> good luck
<se7en^Of^9> WGGMk: got it installed and emerald --replace nothing changed do i have to run compiz now?
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee: Well, I was more thinking if anyone could check (do an apt-get update, upgrade
<org_> WGGMk, btw, ctrl+alt+f1 will kill my current X or make it on hold?
<MasterShrek> org_, on hold, ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: and the chances that they have exacltly the same packages as you is...
<WGGMk> org_: will make it hold
<org_> ok, but "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" will kill it right?
<MasterShrek> org_, yes
<org_> ok brb.. let me go fast before i forget these
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee: Haha, touch
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: not overly - more just amused at your lack of thought before you asked your question :)
<jaek_> what is the "new" nvidia-glx driver for?
<WGGMk> org_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop MEANS Gnome Display Manager Stop
<WGGMk> se7en: "emerald --replace &" should work..
<MasterShrek> its probably just a newer version of it jaek_, nvidia periodically releases driver updates, and i would assume ubuntu doesnt update the right away
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee: Got out of bed about... 2 mins ago :P I always do upgrades first thing :) (made a short script that does update, upgrade and dist-upgrade)
<se7en^Of^9> WGGMk: nop nothing ...
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: haha.
* Hobbsee has been getting lazy, and only upgrading every couple of days
<jaek_> k, i think i understand why nvidia wont load
<WGGMk> org_: yea it will kill it
<MasterShrek> org_'s been gone for 3 minutes lol
<jaek_> linux-restricted-modules-generic wants to upgrade to match the kernel, but the linux-restricted-modules-common package isnt up to date
<WGGMk> se7en: i dunno man.. is compiz running? make sure you have that running to.. try restarting X.. CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<MasterShrek> jaek_, can u upgrade linux-restricted-modules-common package?
<jaek_> MasterShrek, no, because it isnt available
<org_> Haha
<MasterShrek> interesting
<org_> MasterShrek, I told you, it never will work. you didn't believe me.
<MasterShrek> what did u have again? 7300?
<org_> yeah 7300 GS
<jaek_> MasterShrek, "latest version" is 2.6.22.4 while -generic has 2.6.22.13 available
<Starcraftmazter> yeh I got that as well
<org_> It's not the driver... because, whenever my gdm want to startup. It will go to a 800x600 resulotion black screen, and popup a window that says "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" Chose to configure or cancel or continue
<jaek_> so guys, if you are fortunate to be running 2.6.22.4, do not upgrade
<org_> whatever I click, it won't start. it'll pop this window again, unless if i choose configure then go to "NV" and click ok
<edulix> hi
<org_> what will that do? It'll change the xorg.conf again.
<edulix> which package contains manpages for opengl?
<org_> and run the lamest desktop i ever seen. and i cant run games or anything
<Hobbsee> jaek_: it's still proccessing.  this happens *every* *single* *kernel*  *upload*  *with*  *an*  * api*  *bump*.
<Hobbsee> this should not be new to people.
<edulix> something like http://www.hmug.org/man/3/glTexImage2D.php
<jaek_> Hobbsee, ah i see, first time i'm using an unstable branch
<org_> i actually clicked on "PrntScrn" buttom while i was there... does that take a screenshot? If so where can i put it?
<MasterShrek> org_, did u let it upgrade your xorg after the driver was installed?
<jaek_> Hobbsee, so what am i supposed to do then?
<org_> MasterShrek, yep
<org_> but the thing i just talked to you about, It does that everytime, it replace my xorg.conf to something else to make X work like this. retardly bad.
<Hobbsee> jaek_: wait.  keep updating.  if you need nvidia stuff, go back to the older kernel version in grub
<winbond> are the firefox/flash crashes gonna be fixed in gutsy?? so far its still crashes, has been crashing forever
<jaek_> Hobbsee, i dont have any older kernels, i just installed from the beta3 cd... so i guess i'll download the 7.04 cd and install over again?
<Hobbsee> jaek_: ...there is no beta 3.
<Hobbsee> winbond: do they happen with gnash and firefox?
<WGGMk> org_: sudo lsmod pastebin it.. (bathroom quick)
<MasterShrek> winbond, firefox and flash worked fine for me in feisty and in gutsy, and im running 64 bit
<Hobbsee> jaek_: just wait, and keep upgrading
<MasterShrek> jaek_, or wait until gutsy is released or download the beta image
<org_> http://pastebin.com/m75487e33
<MasterShrek> org_, pastebin your xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jaek_> oh yeah... just says beta... dont know where that 3 came from
<WGGMk> org_: did you get thru the nvidia driver install?
<MasterShrek> jaek_, oh, i thought u were referring to tribe3 or something, yea i upgraded from feisty, seemed to work just fine
<MasterShrek> yes he did WGGMk
<org_> WGGMk, yep i did get thru really smooth. and it asked me to ganarate xorg.conf and i said ok
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: lol i was just gonna ask for those files lol
<jaek_> my fiesty was so messed up after running auto-remove a few times, so i just started over again
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: did you notice the nvidia module isnt running???
<jaek_> does the nv driver run compiz?
<MasterShrek> yea, but that may be because hes not using it
<MasterShrek> jaek_, not really i dont think
<org_> thats my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m74ab523    (But thats the everytime xorg.conf been made by this error on gdm startup, it usually different than that before i got the error. Even if i change it now, and restart_x it will be like that after i come back on) if u know what i mean
<MasterShrek> maybe, but it wont very good at all
<jaek_> i'm bored so i'll give it a shot ;)
<magnetron> jaek_: no
<org_> MasterShrek, http://pastebin.com/mece3ea    the /var/log/Xorg
<jaek_> WGGMk, what kernel are you running? uname -r
<WGGMk> org_: did you restart at all after the install?
<WGGMk> 2.6.22-12 generic
<org_> WGGMk, nop, i did the gdm start
<WGGMk> org_: hmm.. try sudo modprobe nvidia
<org_> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> org_, can you pastebin one more thing, your xorg.conf after youve made your modifications
<org_> k
<jaek_> i'll wait one day and downgrade... cant live without running wow and compiz ;)
<MasterShrek> org_, nvm, did u try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   ?
<WGGMk> this puzzles me..
<MasterShrek> WGGMk, hes missing things in that xorg.conf, it looks really lean to me
<org_> MasterShrek, yea before i tried. and after an x restart. it'll pop the window again and change xorg.conf again to that one i already posted :)
<org_> every single time, if i write "hii" in xorg.conf, it'll change it again to that one u have
<MasterShrek> weird
<winbond> Hobbsee, gnash is so broken it wont play anything
<MasterShrek> org_, fix your xorg.conf again, kill your gdm, and run startx as your user and see if it does it
<winbond> MasterShrek, flash has been crashing for ever as far as i can remember using linux
<WGGMk> org_: what gcard do you have? laptop or desktop?
<org_> MasterShrek, it does the same man....
<org_> desktop
<MasterShrek> flash runs just fine for me, and in 32 bit it runs really nice
<WGGMk> yea im using amd64 gusty and adobe flash from restricted drivers and its smooth
<WGGMk> org_: what gcard do you have?
<org_> gcard? whats that sorry
<org_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<org_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071006100240
<WGGMk> org: Graphic Card.. and is it AGP / PCI / PCIe?
<MasterShrek> pciE i think the 7300 is
<WGGMk> org_: did you CHMOD that NVIDIA packagte?
<org_> WGGMk, yep
<org_> WGGMk, did it get installed?
<org_> now i changed xorg.conf to that. http://pastebin.com/md5f0be
<org_> and look, if i restart X now, it'll go back to the pervious xorg.conf where it say "Device"    "nv" :)
<org_> WGGMk, my vga is 7300 GS, i think PCI
<WGGMk> org_: delete that packages.. redownload the package.. DO NOT CHANGE the ownership
<org_> what packages
<WGGMk> org_: the nvidia driver.. the installer.. redownload it (after you deleted the old one) and reinstall them.. using sudo
<org_> the packages i installed about nvidia from synaptic you mean, yes?
<WGGMk> org_: dont change the owner ship.. leave it as is.. make sure your on the sudo list.. IE: sudo visudo... look for your name.. if your nto there copy the root (with your name instead)
<blekos> hello
<WGGMk> org_: the nvidia packages.. go to the nvidia site.. redownload the drivers.. dont use the CHMOD'ed package
<blekos> guys i really need ur help. last night i did and update. The new kernel 2.6.22-13 was installed. One I try to boot from that kernel
<blekos> i get the message kinit no resume image
<org_> WGGMk, ok
<blekos> but when i boot from -12 everythings seems 2 work fine
<org_> WGGMk, how do i uninstall the first package i downloaded?
<WGGMk> blekos: try and keep your questions to 1-2 lines
<blekos> ok
<WGGMk> org_: its not installed.. and if it is.. when you install the new package.. it will notify you and ask you to uninstall it
<org_> WGGMk, ok i deleted & redownloaded
<MasterShrek> org_, try this xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39742/
<WGGMk> blekos: the -13 kernel was just intro'ed today.. i would recommend using the -12 kernel
<org_> MasterShrek, you want me to try this xorg.conf?
<MasterShrek> yes
<org_> MasterShrek, can y ou put it in pastebin pls?
<org_> ubuntu paste = it copy numbers
<blekos> i c, do u thing is has to do with UUID?
<MasterShrek> oh, aight one sec
<WGGMk> org_: kill X and reinstall the nvidia drivers using the "sudo " command
<blekos> the thing is i've changed everything (i think) of my uuid to /dev/sdax
<MasterShrek> http://pastebin.com/m2325f744 org_
<WGGMk> blekos: im not too familiar with /dev/sdax
<org_> ok MasterShrek done, i got it in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<org_> MasterShrek, but it will change ;)
<org_> WGGMk, sudo ./NVIDIA.....etc?
<WGGMk> org_: no..
<MasterShrek> blekos, that shouldnt have anything to do with it, unless you physically move the drives, or switch cables
<MasterShrek> org_, that should work
<WGGMk> org_: just kill x and "sudo sh NVIDIA-whater.pkg.sh"
<MasterShrek> its a .run
<org_> WGGMk, its .run
<MasterShrek> you have to chmod it because its not executable when you download it
<blekos> well, it has to do, I have a laptop and UUID has changed about 3 times, depending on the updates/upgrades of (k)ubuntu
<WGGMk> org_: yea.. sorry lol its late here
<org_> WGGMk, okay, so no chmod right?
<WGGMk> org_: NO.. just use sudo (it gives you temporary admin/root rights)
<MasterShrek> blekos, thats probably true, but i got rid of all the uuids in my fstab and im using just the device names, runs fine
<WGGMk> org_: you want to install that .run package as 'root'
<MasterShrek> WGGMk, the file isnt executable, no matter what user he is
<org_> WGGMk, okay.. after that i do "reboot" or just "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" ??
<MasterShrek> org_, you can just start gdm
<blekos> http://wolfger.wordpress.com/2007/08/31/ubuntu-and-uuid/
<WGGMk> org_: DONT reboot
<org_> ok
<org_> that what i did last time
<MasterShrek> org_, that sholdnt matter
<WGGMk> org_: you need to keep that nvidia module running..s o no reboot
<MasterShrek> its installed, its not going anywhere
<org_> it changed xorg.conf and the stupid window poped up saying "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<org_> then it changed my xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> WGGMk, the module wont even be running until he starts x
<org_> ok
<org_> ill try it now
<org_> brb
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: i know.. but rebooting can screw it up.. he needs to tell the system to modprove nvidia
<blekos> i've got rid off them as well but kernel .13 wont like it
<blekos> i've even changed my resume
<MasterShrek> if he didnt compile it as root before, thats his problem, im sure the nvidia drivers support this card
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: thats what im saying.. you told him to CHMOD the pacakge.. he shouldnt have done that
<MasterShrek> blekos, well i noticed that even ide drives come up as sd.. not hd.. anymore, which is very strange
<MasterShrek> WGGMk, it needs to be chmod'ed because it wont be executable by anyone when he downloads it
<MasterShrek> 644 or something
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: no it doesnt
<WGGMk> sudo sh NVIDIA will run the install like ./install.sh
<org_> hey back, its me from console (Full terminal)
<org_> when i ran "sudo sh NVIDIA....etc"
<org_> it said "There is already a version of nvidia installed, (Version) Are you sure you want to continue?"
<MasterShrek> yes continue org_
<org_> It might overwirite, so i came to ask.
<WGGMk> org_: and?>
<org_> ok but I just thought since i already got it installed, that won't fix the problem
<org_> i'll get this window pop that ubuntu is running in low graphic
<org_> and it'll change my xorg again
<org_> wait, i'll give it a try then start gdm
<org_> and come from xchat
<org_> brb
<blekos> ok, i do a dist upgrade and i have a package held-back, why is that?
<WGGMk> org_: run from terminal "sudo lsmod" and post pastebin
<WGGMk> blekos: it probably depends on something you dont have
<FossZombie> blekos, what package is it
<blekos> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<blekos> !!!
<pax> blekos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568361
<WGGMk> org_: run from terminal "sudo lsmod" and post pastebin
<org_> ok
<org_> http://pastebin.com/m53d418be
<org_> let me know if that means my driver is installed or not ok
<MasterShrek> its not org_
<blekos> pax, that explains a lot
<MasterShrek> org_, run this in a terminal: locate nvidia.ko
<WGGMk> MasterShrek: why the hell isnt it loading his nvidia module
<org_> MasterShrek, but funny thin is. the xorg.conf didn't change this time
<MasterShrek> ?
<org_> MasterShrek, + I didn't get this weird resulotion :)
<blekos> but one thing is that i do not get... is it necessary for a kernel to function to have the linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
<org_> MasterShrek, and the window that says ubuntu is running in low graphic, didnt shows.
<NTAuthority> blekos: nope, it only has some drivers
<MasterShrek> org_, thats good news
<WGGMk> org_: do you have an ssh account by chance?
<NTAuthority> blekos: which you probably need with specific hardware
<org_> yea but i still can't play games + I still feel that colors can be better
<Linux_Galore> hmm Kubuntu seems to not have a simple UI tool to setup scanners, Im manually editing my sane settings
<org_> WGGMk, I can make one
<MasterShrek> org_, see if these two commands give you any output: lsmod | grep nvidia
<WGGMk> org_: please do.. id like to poke around
<MasterShrek> and this: locate nvidia.ko
<NTAuthority> Linux_Galore: kcontrol has an scanner config, didn't it? (no, not the normal kubuntu config panel :( )
<WGGMk> org_: yea try those..
<org_> MasterShrek, none of them both gave any results.
<blekos> but then, i shouldnt get the message of not finding a suitable resume image
<MasterShrek> org_, that means you dont have your nvidia driver correctly installed
<Linux_Galore> NTAuthority: not good, a newbie would look in the setting window first
<MasterShrek> org_, did you get any errors during the install?
<org_> MasterShrek, nop, not any error
<NTAuthority> Linux_Galore: the kubuntu settings panel does not have many important settings which the normal kcontrol does have :(
<MasterShrek> org_, whats the filename of the nvidia driver you are using?
<org_> MasterShrek, it downloaded the kernel module and stuff, then ftp to website & downloading things.. after that it asked me to ganarate an xorg.conf and i said no, because you gave me one.
<org_> MasterShrek, then thats it, I started gdm and it logged to X really cool for the first time no errors.
<org_> but thing is. i still can't play games or The colors arent good enough.. not like back when i was in feisty u know
<MasterShrek> org_, you are going to have to do the install again, dont download one from the internet and make it compile the module itself
<Linux_Galore> NTAuthority: Im also finding many of the settings tools dont interact with services properly forcing the user to go back and do the bloody obvious and start it
<org_> MasterShrek, I made it compile the module by itself.. i didnt touch it the last time
<MasterShrek> ok, didnt u just say it ftp'd the website and downloaded stuff?
<WGGMk> org_: run this sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MasterShrek> WGGMk, i was just about to suggest that
<MasterShrek> =P
<WGGMk> great minds think alike
<org_> i done that
<org_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<MasterShrek> guess so
<MasterShrek> hmm
<org_> i done that long ago... i readed up some pages in google about these problems
<MasterShrek> org_, whats the filename of that nvidia driver you are installing?
<Linux_Galore> Im finding it very hard to actually use Kubuntu without swapping back to my geek habbit of using a terminal, sigh
<WGGMk> org_: the FULL file name
<org_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<org_> that?
<WGGMk> org_: what proc you have?
<MasterShrek> ok org_ just making sure
<org_> proc?
<WGGMk> org_ x86 or amd64?
<org_> x86 i have
<WGGMk> org_: k
<hype_> Hmm, still no linux-resticted-modules today?!
<org_> hype_, no..
<MasterShrek> Linux_Galore, that little menu button, to the right of the spacebar, i got it mapped to konsole =P
<sylpheedClaws> I'm having an issue with the installer crashing at 86% (and I suspect I'm not the only one)
<sylpheedClaws> has this been fixed?
<MasterShrek> what gives you that idea sylpheedClaws
<sylpheedClaws> I heard someone mention it on Digg
<org_> sylpheedClaws, you are the only!
<MasterShrek> ic
<NTAuthority> (one thing which i find weird, the gutsy beta desktop cd does not start the gnome settings daemon on an old 845 onboard graphics system, but DOES have compiz, or something that looks like it :|)
<sylpheedClaws> it freezes when it tries to download the language packs
<WGGMk> MasterShreak: uname -r which nvidia drivers? ubuntu or nvidia site?
<sylpheedClaws> I can abort it, but the install stops completely at 86%
<MasterShrek> sylpheedClaws, take it offline and then try installing, do upgrades after reboot
<org_> WGGMk, i created acc. for you.. did you see the pass? I sent you a notice
<org_> but appartnly i can't send privates. because i'm not registered
<org_> sec.
<sylpheedClaws> I'll try that, thanks
<sylpheedClaws> and by the way, there's been a bug filed about it on Launchpad
<Linux_Galore> MasterShrek: I use yakuake mapped to F12
<sylpheedClaws> 9 hours ago
<sylpheedClaws> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149629
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149629 in ubuntu "Installation stops while languagepacks are downloaded" [Undecided,New] 
<MasterShrek> !info yakuake
<WGGMk> org_: no i didnt... you have AIM?
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Linux_Galore> MasterShrek: nicest term on Kubuntu
<MasterShrek> whys that?
<org_> WGGMk, i have msn
<WGGMk> org_: snd me the IP
<Linux_Galore> MasterShrek: well it runs in the background but when you hit f12 a terminal slides down from the top of the screen
<MasterShrek> ill take a look for you too if u want org_
<MasterShrek> Linux_Galore, ill take a look...
<Sontaxh> Is this the channel for the beta ?
<org_> WGGMk, you got the user & pass?
<Sontaxh> i got an driver problem
<Sh4wn> Hi
<org_> MasterShrek, thanks.
<Sontaxh> i just updated my kernel (i have an 7300go) and it wont boot at my normal resolution 1280x800
<sylpheedClaws> !info 915resolution
<Blackgoth> recompile the nvidia driver module Sontaxh
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Linux_Galore> MasterShrek: when I was showing Linux of at Cebit everyone loved Yakuake when I used it, its one of those apps you would have expected apple to have designed
<Sh4wn> After today's upgrades, I can't boot anymore, while booting, it says it can't detect my Graphics card and Screen properly, and asks if I want to run in Low Graphics Mode. But Then It blinks 3 times, and shows the dialog again.
<vmlinuz`> MasterShrek, I have load "glx" in my xorg.conf right? but why the games give me this error. err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support
<Sh4wn> so I press the shutdown button, and then I get the text mode only root shell.
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn: graphics card ?
<Sh4wn> Linux_Galore yes
<Sh4wn> oh
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn: whats is it
<Sh4wn> nvidia 8600GT
<WGGMk> org_: i got the user name and password but i need your IP address to connect
<Sh4wn> and yes
<MasterShrek> Linux_Galore, thats cool!
<WGGMk> org_: and if your behind a router.. you need to forward port 22
<Sh4wn> I've got the drivers
<alecwh> Hello! I have the beta, and I'm connected to my network. I can download packages, and install things (apt-get), but I can't access any websites or IM networks. I've got 2 other fiesty computers working fine, and my /etc/resolv.conf matches with all of them. If I ping the website I want to access, get the IP, and put that into the browser, it DOES work. But domains don't. Can someone help?
<vmlinuz`> Sh4wn, same as me.
<MasterShrek> vmlinuz`, yea your behind a router
<vmlinuz`> Sh4wn, thats my problem today... whole day. It's from the kernel
<vmlinuz`> MasterShrek, yeah
<Sh4wn> yeah think so too
<vmlinuz`> WGGMk, ok wait
<vmlinuz`> WGGMk, this is my nick now, use it so i hilight lol wait
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn: ok just change the nvidia driver on /etc/x11/xorg.conf  to "nv" and it will work then you can fix it in a gui
<Sh4wn> ok I'll try
<vmlinuz`> MasterShrek & WGGMk .. try now
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn:   vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf   hit i to edit the file, go down to the driver section, change nvidia to "nv"  then press   esc  then type :wq
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn: now type startx
<WGGMk> vmlinuz: i dont have your IP address
<Sh4wn> Linux_Galore ok thanks
<PumpkinPositive> Does anyone know what version of ntfs-3g is going to ship with 7.10?
<Linux_Galore> Sh4wn: that will use the built in free nvidia driver
<Linux_Galore> PumpkinPositive: well its installed as I type this and i didnt ask for it lol
<alecwh> Hello! I have the beta, and I'm connected to my network. I can download packages, and install things (apt-get), but I can't access any websites or IM networks. I've got 2 other fiesty computers working fine, and my /etc/resolv.conf matches with all of them. If I ping the website I want to access, get the IP, and put that into the browser, it DOES work. But domains don't. Can someone help?+
<Lilacor> PumpkinPositive: why? does the next version of ntfs-3g have some bugfix you need?
<Linux_Galore> hmm no scanner tool in Kcontrol
<Lilacor> alecwh: do your connections timeout when trying to access websites?
<PumpkinPositive> I'm on 7.04 at the moment, and the version is 1.328 - I've been having high CPU usage issues when dealing with large files...  Something the FAQ on the ntfs-3g website is sorted out with a later version of ntfs-3g.
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: beta of Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<alecwh> Lilacor: Yes. Linux_Galore: ubuntu
<Lilacor> PumpkinPositive: I see.
<alecwh> Lilacor: Actually, it's like it 'half loads" and that's it.
<schreder> are libghc6* packages outdated?
<Lilacor> alecwh: wireless or wired?
<alecwh> Lilacor: I've tried epiphany too. wired.
<schreder> I get dependency errors saying that they require ghc < 6.6 and I got 6.6.1
<Matir> PumpkinPositive, gutsy currently has 1.710
<Lilacor> alecwh: using NAT I'm assuming....
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: well in Kubuntu I had the same problem I just went into the network tool and disabled then enabled the network connection that fixed it, then I went into the settings in the same section and made sure "automatically connect" was turned on
<PumpkinPositive> Great, thanks Matir
<Matir> PumpkinPositive, np
<Lilacor> alecwh: do you have more than one connection active?
<alecwh> Lilacor: I'm not sure what NAT is. But I have a DSL modem. Linux_Galore: Ok. I'm actually switching ethernet cables between this computer and my laptop...
<alecwh> Lilacor: No, my wireless card isn't working yet.
<alecwh> And I can access the internet, it's just seems like domains get messed up
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: thats because I suspect the user is locked out
<Lilacor> alecwh: what if you shut off the other computers that are working and try on this box, does it work?
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: bet if you do sudo nslookup www.google.com   it works
<alecwh> Lilacor: I only have one computer connected, this one. I'm switching the ethernet cble betweein the too.
<Sontaxh> Linux_Galore please answer my pm
<alecwh> Lilacor, and Linux_Galore, I'm going to try that. I'll join back in a few minutes. Thanks. :)
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: I dont do PM
<Sontaxh> i have the same problem as sh4wn
<Sontaxh> im in that file now
<Sontaxh> But what do i need to change ?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: ok  the driver line change ti from "nvidia" to "nv"
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Sontaxh> There is a line Driver    "nvidia"
<Sontaxh> Change that 1 ?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: look for Driver      "nvidia"  and change it to  Driver          "nv"
<org_> back
<org_> MasterShrek, I'm back from -12-generic
<MasterShrek> ok org_ did you try to install the driver?
<org_> nop
<org_> do I allow it to create xorg.conf for me?
<wers> I just upgraded to the latest kernel and on that kernel, my Ralink RT2500 does not work. any ideas on how to make this work?
<WGGMk> yes
<org_> WGGMk, you here man
<MasterShrek> org_, you dont have to, your xorg should be set up already
<Sontaxh> How do i save it than ?
<org_> MasterShrek, setup? I thought you said its back to "nv"
<WGGMk> org_: yea.. allow it to up
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh:   you in vim ?
<Sontaxh> ya
<Sontaxh> i changed the line
<hype_> woot, restricted modules seem there :)
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh:  press the esc  key then type  :wq
<Sontaxh> nothing happens ?
<MasterShrek> org_, it is using nv
<org_> I'm worried about something tho when i got back to -12-generic
<MasterShrek> whats that org_ ?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: then you didnt press the right keys.  press esc  then type   :  w  q
<org_> before i u sed to have Kubuntu splash screen on startup. then i deleted it completly from my PC & Removed it from options, and my splash now is another pic. when i changed kernel option to -12 as you told me, the kubuntu splash appears again, hows that and its not even in the computer?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: bet to you didnt type  sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<compwiz18> is anyone else having issues with the gnome system monitor applet?  for me, it randomly freezes, and the wifi connection dies with it (or vice versa).  Any suggestions?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: the file is a system file so you need to use the sudo admin switch
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: type esc  :q!
<Sontaxh> o oke
<Sontaxh> o for get that
<org_> dont let a newbie use vim :P
<org_> let him use nano!!
<MasterShrek> heh
<Blackgoth> dont let a newbie use a beta release. ever.
<Linux_Galore> lol, I wouldnt know how to use nano
<org_> MasterShrek, ill go to console, kill X
<org_> and "sh NVIDIA file"
<org_> then come back?
<MasterShrek> ok org_
<org_> brb
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: same as before but use sudo  vim /etc....
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: just copy paste this: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> Blackgoth: eeer he is in a terminal ?
<Sontaxh> Than the xorg file is empty ?
<Blackgoth> yes in a terminal
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: the xorg file is empty?
<Sontaxh> met sudo ja
<Blackgoth> please use english in this channel.
<Linux_Galore> Blackgoth:  so he is in a terminal with no mouse and X isnt running and you want him to cut and past
<Linux_Galore> heh
<alecw1> Hello! I just recently joined, and I restarted my PC. Linux_Galore, that command you gave me worked!
<org_> MasterShrek: it gives error now
<org_> im in console atm with irssi
<Blackgoth> Linux_Galore: copy paste, type after me, who cares. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: But it only works for google, I still have problems with every other site. I tried restarting the connection and the modem, no success.
<MasterShrek> good news org_ thats progress =D
<WGGMk> org_: dont do anything right now ok
<org_> MasterShrek: lets join both a screen so u can see what i see. i remember thats possible somehow
<Sontaxh> Ok im in sudo vim now
<org_> WGGMk: why
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: yeah, but now you dont have 3D
<alecw1> 3D?
<hype_> org_ , screen -x
<org_> hype_: yea thanks
<WGGMk> im gonna take a look
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: do you have the xorg file opened?
<org_> MasterShrek: do screen -x
<hype_> :)
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: now press i
<Sontaxh> Ya
<MasterShrek> org_, you need your kernel sources
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: go to the same line and change it to nv
<hype_> restricted-module are here :D
<MasterShrek> org_, for -12 i guess
<hype_> woot !
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: 3D?
<org_> MasterShrek: k
<Sontaxh> got that
<WGGMk> org_: yea.. let MasterShrek do it.. my internet is acting up
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: no games but everything else will work fine ie video web pages etc
<WGGMk> gnite all..
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: okay, are you in insert mode?
<alecw1> Linux_Galore, I stil have the problem then. :(
<org_> MasterShrek: can u join a screen with me and show me how,, ill do sudo for u.. im rly tired all night in this same story
<org_> WGGMk: gnite
<Sontaxh> ya i just typed nv in the driver line
<alecw1> I'm going to ask again.
<Blackgoth> ok
<WGGMk> *is now dreaming of linux-restricted-manager for 2.6.22-13*
<Blackgoth> press esc
<MasterShrek> org_, im not sure how to do that
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: yes I just gave you a hack around so you can use the GUI to fix the problems
<Blackgoth> then press :w
<hype_> org_ , issue with nvidia driivers?
<Blackgoth> and :q
<org_> hype_: yes
<hype_> just re-updates, linux-restricted-modules are NOW available
<Linux_Galore> actually just type   esc  :wq
<org_> really?\
<org_> hype_: since when
<hype_> yeah
<org_> i checked 3mins ago
<WGGMk> hype_: your shitting me
<alecw1> Hello! I have the beta of Gusy Gibbn, and I'm connected to my network. I candownload packages, and install things (apt-get), but I can't access anywebsites or IM networks. I've got 2 other fiesty computers workingfine, and my /etc/resolv.conf matches with all of them. If I ping thewebsite I want to access, get the IP, and put that into the browser, itDOES work. But domains don't. Can someone help? Also, my sound isn't working... I've got no 
<hype_> they just werent available the last couple of hours
<hype_> i'm installing it atm
<Sontaxh> so i need to typ
<org_> hm
<Sontaxh> esc :wq
* MasterShrek pounds his head against his screen
<Sontaxh> ?
<hype_> WGGMk :)
<org_> hype_: you sure? cuz im in Terminal right now
<WGGMk> hype_: for 2.6.22-13?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh:  type [esc]     :  w  q
<org_> dont let me go to X and then its not available
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: then hit enter
<hype_> i tested  1 hpurs ago, trying since yesterday: download started :)
<MasterShrek> org_, you can install from terminal
<hype_> WGGMk , yeah ;)
<MasterShrek> maybe...
<org_> MasterShrek: how
<WGGMk> brb.. gonna try and grab them
<hype_> it was just temporary to break our X so to test bulletproff X
<MasterShrek> actually i dont know org_ with the restricted driver, how its installed, through apt?
<Sontaxh> k rebooting now
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: just type startx
<org_> MasterShrek: ill go to X
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: dont have to reboot
<org_> since i'm not doing anything from here
<MasterShrek> org_, you should boot back into -13 first
<org_> MasterShrek: Okay
<org_> i'll boot
<org_> brb
<Linux_Galore> heh @ all the newbies now using Gutsy
<Sontaxh> i still cant get my resolution higher than 1024x768
<MasterShrek> Sontaxh, nvidia?
<Linux_Galore> Sontaxh: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  you can set your optional resolution settings
<org_> hype_, lier
<hype_> Paramtrage de linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic (2.6.22.4-13.6) ...
<hype_> org_
* org_ slaps hype_ 
<majnoon> ok one thing i was wondering ,is the reason dpkg and etc. take so long it does ldconfig a lot ??
<hype_> thats ht output of my update manager at this moment
<MasterShrek> majnoon, usually at the end it does ldconfig
<WGGMk> hype_: from synaptic "linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<WGGMk>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  but it is not installable
<WGGMk> "
<hype_> WGGMk , what server do you use?
<org_> from version 2.6.22.12.17 to 2.6.22.13.18 (Size 24KB) Not available.
<majnoon> i'm doing the upgrade now
<org_> and thats my update manager
<WGGMk> hype_: for repo's?
<org_> and its Grey
<org_> i can't click on it
<hype_> i use main server, i downloaded it? (want a screenshot? no i dont see any interest in lying; im wait for this too since yesterday)
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: are you in x now?
<hype_> WGGMk , well, yeah
<MasterShrek> org_, you probably need to use different mirrors or wait a little bit
<alecw1> Hello! I have the beta of Gusy Gibbn, and I'm connected to my network. I candownload packages, and install things (apt-get), but I can't access anywebsites or IM networks. I've got 2 other fiesty computers workingfine, and my /etc/resolv.conf matches with all of them. If I ping thewebsite I want to access, get the IP, and put that into the browser, itDOES work. But domains don't. Can someone help? Also, my sound isn't working... I've got no 
<org_> MasterShrek, ok
<org_> hype_, pease man, give me ur mirror
<WGGMk> hype_: the default install source list
<org_> hype_, and how to change it
<Sontaxh> ya
<hype_> org_ , you must NOT use mirror but main serv
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: so the sudo nslookup www etc command worked ?
<Blackgoth> ctrl + alt + backspace, have fun :)
<hype_> all mirrosre delayed, or just wait a bit ;)
<org_> hype_, why tho
<org_> hype_, i want to use yours man
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: Yes.
<Blackgoth> Linux_Galore: see, still in Xorg.
<hype_> org_ , i use defaul us one
<org_> hype_, then why its available for you. but not availble for me
<hype_> i need to reboot, kernel updates an stuff
<org_> sigh
<hype_> did you update/upgrade?
<org_> Me? yea
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: that tells me your machine resolves fine your user account isnt connecting thats all
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: How do I fix this?
<hype_> org_ , if i use my french server, these updates are not yet avi; i have to select oriinal one (just use synpatic for that)
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: The account I'm using is the one I created during setup.
<org_> yay
<org_> works for me now
<hype_> ok
<hype_> :=)
<org_> including new nvidia-new-kernel
<hype_> brb
<org_> :)
<hype_> so, i'm liar?
<org_> hype_, No
<hype_> who said that btw?
<hype_> :] 
* org_ apologise to hype_ 
<hype_> bye
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: you need to enable disable the connection in your users network manager then in the settings section make sure auto connect check box is marked then save it
<org_> about time ubuntu!
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: Ok. What do you mean in the "user's network manager", and in the "settings section"?
<WGGMk> what the hell happend?
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: there should be a network applet in your taskbar
<org_> WGGMk, I'm installing new nvidia drivers & new kernel
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: both gnome and kde have one
<WGGMk> org_: which new one?
<alecw1> ok Linux_Galore
<Sontaxh> argh it's still not working
<org_> 2.6.22.13.18
<Sontaxh> is it possable to get back to stable version ?
<alecw1>  Linux_Galore: enable/disable?
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: did you restart x?
<alecw1> It's enabled right now, Linux_Galore.
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: disable it
<org_> Sontaxh, haha, I thought about that... but couldnt.
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: then enable it
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: open a browser and bet it works
<alecw1> ok, now what? Linux_Galore
<alecw1> ok, i have to test.
<alecw1> one sec.
<org_> Sontaxh, did you download the new linux-restricted-modules-generic from the Update manager??? have you checked your updates yet.
<alecw1> wait, Linux_Galore, you said something about checking something?
<Sontaxh> i cant get wireless working on it
<Blackgoth> why would anyone even use the nvidia restricted drivers, just download them from the nvidia site.
<Sontaxh> I dont care about installing again or losing files i just wanna go back to stable
<WGGMk> oh sweet jesus.. they are available
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: again, did you restart X
<org_> WGGMk, yes they are
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: well the reason why you can resolve as root (sudo) with nslookup is because your system is working fine, the proble, is when the user desktop starts the auto connect isnt turned on so by default the user doesnt have net access
<MasterShrek> Sontaxh, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<org_> hype_, tell me, is video card working good?
<Sontaxh> How ? i just rebooted laptop
<WGGMk> org_: yea i just ran update manager again
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: problem*
<hype_> well, i'm a liar, watch out !
<hype_> it works
<alecw1> linux_galore: how do I enable the auto connect for my user?
<Sontaxh> Intel abg
<org_> hype_, good :)
<alecw1> and Linux_Galore, I CAN access the internet by the IP address...
<MasterShrek> Sontaxh, you probably just need firmware for that, probably very easy
<hype_> alecw1 , systeme > admin > login window
<org_> hype_, games runs ok.. or does it still say "You dont have libgl"
<Blackgoth> Sontaxh: okay, to make this simple, just download the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, works faster.
<WGGMk> hype_: i think it was just poor timing.. my ISP might night have updated.. could have cache'd my results..
<hype_> org_ , i use a real graphic card, never had that problem (Nvidia 7600T)
<MasterShrek> alecw1, sounds like a dns issue, but i could be wrong, im not a networker :)
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: not sure about gnome desktop but I usually left click on the network applet tool then Manual Config then
<hype_> yeah, always treat people liars before checking
<hype_> ood idea ;)
<Blackgoth> now im off, need to wreck out a bathtub
<org_> hype_, I use real graphic card too.. Nvida 7500 GS
<Linux_Galore> MasterShrek: sudo nslookup www.google.com works
<alecw1> hype_:  why did I go there?
<org_> hype_, but i got that problem cause of the restricted modules before..
<org_> alecw1, you go there to enable auto-user connect? lol
<hype_> well it works here on a 7600GT
<alecw1> org_: I don't see an option.
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: I'm there, now what?
<hype_> if your card is supposed o be supported, it works man
<Sontaxh> everything except the resolution is working on 22 kernel
<org_> alecw1, underneath "Security" TAB
<org_> alecw1, maybe you just don't look around
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: well when I click on the working Eth connection a Configure Interface  option is enabled,  its in that section
<alecw1> org_: I see "automatic login" :P
<org_> ok
<org_> brb
<org_> rebooting
<nemik> did 2.6.22.13 break other people's wifi too?
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: Ok, but remember this is an ethernet conn
<Sontaxh> nemik ya here
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: I don't see "auto-connect" in that menu. I see: "Enable roaming mode", and then connection settings (IP address, subnet mask, gateway address, and static/DHCP.
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: as I said your machines network is working fine its just your users network ability doesnt automatically enable
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: might be roaming mode, not so sure about the gnome layout
<alecw1> linux_galore: It's checked.
<alecw1> and has been
<nemik> Sontaxh: is the cause known? or expected fix?
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: check it and uncheck it that will force the machine to resave the settings
<pvandewyngaerde> new kernel
<Linux_Galore> alecw1: sorry unchech and check it oops
<alecw1> Linux_Galore: I have to try it with my modem, i'll come back in a sec
<org_> Back!
<org_> MasterShrek, I think its working... hmm can i post lsmod for you
<org_> MasterShrek, check, http://pastebin.com/m77c2425c
<Sontaxh> i dont know im running older kernel now now i my resolution broken i cant get any higher than 1024x769
<org_> Sontaxh, try "Manager update" please
<org_> i highly recommend it. it'll fix everything
<Sontaxh> k it is downloading now
<bazhang> thanks for the help everyone!
<MasterShrek> org_, yep
<MasterShrek> org_, lsmod | grep nvidia
<org_> nvidia               6221648  44
<org_> i2c_core               26112  1 nvidia
<org_> agpgart                35016  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<MasterShrek> that would be it
<org_> yay
<Sh4wn> Woot, I've got my system booting again, thanks Linux_Galore
<bazhang> yes!
<Linux_Galore> :-)
<Sh4wn> Let's wait for the restricted modules, and then my nice visual effects are back xD
<Amaranth> Sh4wn: that'll be monday
<Amaranth> Sh4wn: boot the -12 kernel
<Sh4wn> Well, I can live 2 days without visual effects
<hype_> Sh4wn , they are here ! :p
<hype_> just update from main server :D
<Amaranth> I dunno if I could go 2 days with the sadness that is the nv driver
<Sh4wn> hype_ oh, let's try then :P
<alecwh> Hello, Linux_Galore! I did what you said, to no avail. :(
<alecwh> Linux_Galore:  Same problem.
<hype_> Amaranth , direct rnzedering: Yes; uname -r
<hype_> 2.6.22-13-generic
<Amaranth> oh, someone must have decided to work a saturday
<hype_> :D
<hype_> hh
<hype_> seems like it :)
<Amaranth> hype_: I've had that for hours :P
<Amaranth> (i built the package myself)
<hype_> hh :>
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: does the browser work when you run it with root ie  sudo firefox
<hype_> you're pro man :)
<alecwh> Linux_Galore:  I'll have to check. :P
<alecwh> Linux_Galore: brb
<hype_> Linux_Galore , not asdvised, at all
<hype_> it works, but DONT do it
<Linux_Galore> no but Im testing for a permissions bug
<alecwh> hype_:  why not? WE're just debugging.
<alecwh> brb
<hype_> ok sorry :)
<pvandewyngaerde> can i change my keyboard in  grub to dvorak ??
<pvandewyngaerde> nvm, found it http://www.dakotacom.net/~donut/programs/grubdvorak/grub-dvorak.lst
<Amaranth> alecwh: Don't go to any website except google.com
<Amaranth> alecwh: While running as root
<Linux_Galore> now click on  www.root-my-system.com.ru  heh
<masterloki> hey
<hetauma> is there any way I can check the changelock from the packages that are beeing updated?
<hetauma> changelog*
<masterloki> is anyone else having trouble logging in?
<Linux_Galore> its funny kubuntu has this weird bug were the user network connection now and again gets stuffed on updates but you can still get root access to the web
<bazhang> yes
<masterloki> bazhang, to which?
<bazhang> took me about five times.
<bazhang> freenode
<masterloki> had dmrc error here - changed a bunch of stuff
<masterloki> finally realized that i had to stop compiz from running or something dunno
<masterloki> was a wierd thing... something about setuid
<Linux_Galore> my problem is I dont know how to fix this on the gnome desktop but do in kde
<bazhang> wow
<masterloki> bazhang, yeah that happens now and then - their round robin is constantly under dns attack
<bazhang> stay with kde (ducks..)
<masterloki> Linux_Galore, whats your problem
<bazhang> I bet
<bazhang> free just bothers some people...
<Linux_Galore> masterloki: I dont have any
<masterloki> <<-- databuddy on roomates compy
<masterloki> with gnome?
<masterloki> [01:35]  <Linux_Galore> my problem is I dont know how to fix this on the gnome desktop but do in kde
<masterloki> [01:35]  <bazhang> wow
<masterloki> i know i know short memory ~_^
<Linux_Galore> masterloki: I dont use Gnome thats my problem heh, ie helping a user with a gnome specific bug thats also seems to happen in kde
<bazhang> not my computer--irc
<alecwh> Hey Linux_Galore, same problem, no better.
<Sh4wn> hype_ got them :P Thanks, now I got my visual effects back, and a full working computer xD
<masterloki> alecwh, what problem ?!!!!?!?!?!!!?!?!??????!!!
<hype_> Sh4wn :] 
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: so using the browser as root doesnt resolve ?
<hype_> seems good indeed
<alecwh> Linux_Galore: no.
<masterloki> OMG SH4WN WAT PROBLEM~
* masterloki dies
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: yep dns issue
<masterloki> hehe
<alecwh> but that ns http://google.com ting worked.
<Linux_Galore> alecwh: are you sure nslookup  worked
<Sh4wn> masterloki this morning I couldn't boot because of restricted modules nit being updated, and then it wouldn't recognize my graphics card and screen
<alecwh> Linux_Galore: I can check again, on a site I know is not working.
<masterloki> nice
<alecwh> one second.
<masterloki> nothing like that good ol vesa driver
<masterloki> :>
<Sh4wn> xD
<Sh4wn> visual effects ftw
<masterloki> my compy worx ftw
<Sh4wn> xD
<masterloki> lemme see here....
<Linux_Galore> gawd I hate the visa driver, I got stuck with it one time for two weeks due to a driver bug
<masterloki> gnome-panel &
<masterloki> nautilus &
<masterloki> exec icewm
<masterloki> that right there is VERY useable Sh4wn
<masterloki> all the normal gnome stuff and icewm is very fast...
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me how stable compiz-fusion is.. is it to the point where it doesnt crash at the sight of a flash video
<Linux_Galore> bloody sis video chipset
<masterloki> its great on top a server install..
<Sh4wn> Well, with my computer the visual effects are very fast too :P
<masterloki> Linux_Galore, nvidia 7300gs 512MB for the win
<Linux_Galore> Paddy_EIRE: it isnt stable
<masterloki> [on my roomates i.e. the one im typing on] 
<Amaranth> Paddy_EIRE: never heard of that one
<Paddy_EIRE> Amaranth, ;)
<Amaranth> Paddy_EIRE: intel 965?
<masterloki> mine is just that gma 3000 - quite useable
<Paddy_EIRE> Amaranth, ati
<Linux_Galore> masterloki: sis 1mb ram running compiz lol
<Amaranth> masterloki: yours is blacklisted, it shouldn't even run
<Sh4wn> Guys, I'm leaving, thanks for the help again :)
<Sh4wn> And see ya when I see ya
<Linux_Galore> masterloki: refresh rate of  1fph
<Amaranth> masterloki: Did you make it override the checks?
<Linux_Galore> heh
<Amaranth> masterloki: This is very important, please answer.
<Linux_Galore> bbl
<Amaranth> nekostar? didn't we ban you? :P
<[neko] onMasterlo> Amaranth, no
<[neko] onMasterlo> well rather
<[neko] onMasterlo> yes
<[neko] onMasterlo> but im not banned any more
<[neko] onMasterlo> nor have been fewl
<[neko] onMasterlo> lol
<[neko] onMasterlo> well for a good while look in logs via um
<[neko] onMasterlo> ompaul
<[neko] onMasterlo> shorter logs might be ubuntu-ops
<Amaranth> [neko] onMasterlo: Whatever, just answer the question please.
<[neko] onMasterlo> yes
<[neko] onMasterlo> and not anymroe
<[neko] onMasterlo> more
<Amaranth> We blacklisted your video card in compiz. It should not work unless you override it.
<Amaranth> Is this the case?
<org_> so now i'd say "I starting to love gutsy" :)
<[neko] onMasterlo> what??
<alecwh> hey Linux_Galore! I've just done it again, and I'm SURE it works (nslookup_
<[neko] onMasterlo> ok hold on um now im confused
<[neko] onMasterlo> i thought u meant ban as in DONT COME HERE lol
<org_> damn how can a vga driver install make so much different in preformence as a whole.
<[neko] onMasterlo> which card?
<[neko] onMasterlo> the nvidia or the intel gma
<Amaranth> [neko] onMasterlo: gma 965
<[neko] onMasterlo> no i have the 3000
<Amaranth> the x3000 _is_ the 965
<[neko] onMasterlo> and on my system its never stopped working
<alecwh> Linux_Galore_: you there?
<[neko] onMasterlo> so yes i use gutsy and it works famously
<[neko] onMasterlo> need some configs or logs or so?
<[neko] onMasterlo> can ftp or w/e as nessisary
<[neko] onMasterlo> sorry was confuzzled - talking smack about vlc in another chan :D
<Amaranth> [neko] onMasterlo: Can you paste the output of `lspci -vn | grep -i vga`?
<[neko] onMasterlo> yeah lemme go to that... lemme ssh
<[neko] onMasterlo> actaully gimme 3 min i need nicoteen
<alecwh> [neko] onMasterlo: a dangerous addiction.
<databuddy> ok Amaranth im here sorry abuot that
<databuddy> you want me to just paste to chan? or to ,,
* Amaranth is confused
<databuddy> btw using the intel driver atm but usually the i810
<databuddy> <<--- nekostar
<rexy_> gutsy base install is consistently failing for me. It is trying to generate initrd,img, but it cant due to missing modules, which makes sense because no package the base system fetches contains those?
<Amaranth> ok...
<databuddy> i was on masterloki's compy - thats my roomate
<Amaranth> databuddy: just paste here, it's one line
<masterloki> hi
<databuddy> 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2972 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<masterloki> that's me
<databuddy> sup bro ^^
<masterloki> not much
<Amaranth> hehe, 8086, intel is funny
<databuddy> i have the d946gzis intel motherboard btw
<Amaranth> databuddy: ok and lspci | grep -i vga
<databuddy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<org_> what package do i need to enable identd service?
<savvas> any comments for 2.6.22-13.40 ?
<Amaranth> databuddy: hrm, wtf is that?
<savvas> (the kernel image)
<databuddy> Amaranth its the 946 express chipset
<Amaranth> databuddy: when compiz is running does Xv work?
<databuddy> cheap arsed board
<databuddy> xv? mm
<Amaranth> databuddy: oh dude you have a 945, not a 965
<databuddy> yawall
<Amaranth> databuddy: so glad i didn't add your pciid to the blacklist, that's the one sabdfl has
<org_> what package do i need to enable identd service?
<databuddy> http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D946GZIS/index.htm
<databuddy> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3000 (Intel GMA 3000) onboard graphics subsystem
<databuddy> i'm real glad also sir!
<Amaranth> hrm, wtf
<Amaranth> databuddy: pastebin the output of xvinfo
<databuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39748/
<databuddy> i'm doing overnighter so u got me for hours and hours <3
<Amaranth> databuddy: right then, blacklisted
<databuddy> oh?
<Amaranth> soonish
<Amaranth> probably monday
<databuddy> dude.....
<databuddy> its working fine...
<databuddy> just no shading or water
<Amaranth> no it's not
<Amaranth> Xv video is completely broken
<databuddy> memleak in emerald tho
<org_> what package do i need to enable identd service? PLEASE
<databuddy> so dont update any compiz stuff eh?
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> well, you can override the check if you like brokenness
<databuddy> it can continue as is and i would be fine
<databuddy> oooooooooo
<databuddy> yeah xv is broken for vids
<Amaranth> yeah
<databuddy> i had to get the 32bit mplayer+faac from trevhino
<databuddy> and that worx
<Amaranth> and intel has no plans to fix it until EXA works
<databuddy> exa?
<Amaranth> that uses the video plugin, not Xv
<Amaranth> EXA is the new Xorg acceleration architecture, a replacement for XAA
<Amaranth> EXA might be ready in a year or so
<Amaranth> so yeah...
<databuddy> ~_~
<Amaranth> actually the fix is to use EXA
<databuddy> so what your telling me is to get that darn vid card
<Amaranth> hehe
<databuddy> i wanter how many watts the e-geforce 8400 takes
<databuddy> its like 70 bucks at work
<Amaranth> x3000 and x3100 have driver problems
<Amaranth> they only do textured video instead of overlay and textured video only works if you don't use composite or use exa
<databuddy> oic
<databuddy> hm
<databuddy> so lets say i keep letting those packages update
<databuddy> will compiz quit working?
<Amaranth> You'll reboot and get metacity instead
<databuddy> its not like i need it.... but its a lot of fun..
<Amaranth> databuddy: Then you'll want to go to http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist to figure out how to get around it :)
<databuddy> ok
* databuddy goes NOW
<databuddy> oh thats not that bad
<databuddy> one entery
<databuddy> entry even
<johnnybobbybee> hey folks -- just checking in. does anyone have compiz-tray-icon working in guysy. or is it still broken?
<pvandewyngaerde> i read that opensuse improved their boot time a lot,  i hope gutsy will improve too
<databuddy> johnnybobbybee fusion-icon is the best
<databuddy> google it and then click on tree and then on snapshot
<databuddy> dl and extract make && make install
<hype_> databuddy , !icon
<databuddy> !icon
<johnnybobbybee> databuddy oh? in the official repos?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hype_> oops do this on #compiz-fusion :)
<databuddy> just did
<MannyZ> what is the dir of sources.list?
<databuddy> yeah i didnt do it that wya
<Amaranth> fusion-icon is crap
<databuddy> git doesnt work in this
<hype_> MannyZ /etc/apt
<databuddy> bah - worx great...
<MannyZ> thankyou hylje
<MannyZ> hype_,
<hype_> np
<databuddy> whats crap is not having emerald themes in gutsy
<johnnybobbybee> well - what is the 'official' way to turn on/off compiz/fusion?
<databuddy> gotta use a mem leaky em themes from feisty ~_~
<masterloki> Databuddy have to restart after updates stand by please
<databuddy> masterloki yea ok
<hype_> databuddy , i think themes are actually included in emerald
<MannyZ> hype_,  how i open it in terminal :D?
<databuddy> hype_ you ever see a way to choose?
<Amaranth> databuddy: fusion-icon duplicates what we already do
<databuddy> its called emerald-theme-manager
<hype_> MannyZ , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list; tho you can edit your sources.list usin synaptic
<databuddy> Amaranth ive yet to see an option to choose between the gnome and emerald on the fly
<MannyZ> thanks again :) hype_
<Amaranth> databuddy: ah, we don't do that
<Amaranth> I meant start compiz
<hype_> databuddy , yeah, i actually use fusion-icon> emerald theme manager :p
<databuddy> Amaranth thus emerald-theme
<databuddy> Amaranth that part works great
<Sontax`lap> Hey i still cant get my screen working at 1280x800
<databuddy> the only reason i keep fusion-icon around is that other feature - like with the beryl-manager :>
<Amaranth> databuddy: fusion-icon has it's own hardware detection stuff to start compiz, duplicates what we already do but does it differently
<hype_> Amaranth , why isnt fusion-icon a dep of compiz-fusion?
<Amaranth> hype_: it's not even packaged
<hype_> or a recommended packae? well i mean included in repos :p
<databuddy> Amaranth as long as you dont start from gnome-appearancethingie and only fusion-icon its not a big deal - otherwise things can get a little corrupted
<hype_> yeah, but is it the only issue?i mean, if a packager decides to do so it will happen? or is there technical problems that prevent this?
<databuddy> hype_ because tho it has emerald they dont have emerald-themes
<MannyZ> im in big trouble now -.-
<databuddy> and therefore have no reason for it
<databuddy> thats why the 4 options in the appearance dialog
<johnnybobbybee> is the compiz-tray-icon supported? is it getting fixed? or what's the official way to switch window managers?
<databuddy> and if you notice ccsm is startable from there
<databuddy> wb masterloki
<hype_> johnnybobbybee , fusion-icon
<databuddy> thus my one and only major complaint about c-f+gutsy atm
<databuddy> :P
<databuddy> sigh i really should be compiling gentoo rite now ~_~
<hype_> johnnybobbybee , do !icon in #compiz-fusion :p
<masterloki> databuddy
<databuddy> [as secondary lol] 
<johnnybobbybee> hype -- really? official? is there documentation?
<databuddy> masterloki
<MannyZ> i updated to 7.10 and after restarting i couldndt get in.. because linux was ubuntu was using the xorg.conf.backup not xorg.conf... so now i changed to x.rog.conf.backup again and now the settings are going to the original one -.- .. my resolution is 600x800 :SS:S: help me!
<masterloki> still get that one error
<hype_> johnnybobbybee , not packaged, but yeah its "oficial", and actually works great
<masterloki> about the home dmrc file
<databuddy> MannyZ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<databuddy> at the end choose medium and the preferred resolution
<databuddy> dont worry about the login res
<pvandewyngaerde> try    ctrl  alt +   (plus)
<databuddy> its funky like that
<databuddy> pvandewyngaerde in the login screen for resolution changes?
<databuddy>  @_@
<johnnybobbybee> hype_, cheers - just checked out #compiz-fusion
<hype_> :)
<Amaranth> hype_: There are technical problems that prevent fusion-icon from being packaged. The main one is it's crap.
<walck> lo all :)
<Amaranth> hype_: Plus we're 12 days from release...
<hype_> Amaranth , haha ^^
<hype_> Amaranth , yeah, thats easy to install anyway
<hype_> Amaranth , but i'm sure you think its useless because you never switch back to metacity
<hype_> :>
<Amaranth> hype_: no need
<nekostar> http://bayimg.com/OAhoMAABg http://bayimg.com/OAhOLaabG
<hype_> (well, i dont anymore, since i dont play much games anymore tho)
<nekostar> btw Amaranth thats my latest screenies
<nekostar> thanx to yall <3333333333333
<MannyZ> databuddy: use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<hype_> Amaranth , i et less fps ingame if compiz (or any composite manager is running
<walck> standby (suspend to RAM) has issues with my santarosa laptop in gutsy, worked fine in fiesty, sata controller seem to crash
<hype_> get*
<nekostar> oh and thats ranma in the vid btw :D
<majnoon> it STILL going
<majnoon> i started upgrade at midnight
<masterloki> how can I keep from getting the message about the bluetooth RFcom to stop showing in my log
<masterloki> it's annoying
<ratpoison> new update broke my compiz - fusion! (xgl - fglrx ati x1950 user)
<MannyZ> whats my key variant
<MannyZ> keyboard variant
<majnoon> it sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<Amaranth> nekostar: wow, overdoing it a bit there
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20071006.png
<luitvd> hi
<luitvd> I'm having trouble doing a dist-upgrade
<masterloki>  how can I keep from getting the message about the bluetooth RFcom to stop showing in my log
<luitvd> libmono-corlib1.0-cil won't update
<nekostar> Amaranth ?
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> yeah hehe
<nekostar> i wanted a new theme
<nekostar> last one was the sexylolinix
<nekostar> oo got some uuuuuuber high res pix of mars and stuff - i really need a darn vid card and duals back
* nekostar sighs
<hype_> :p
<majnoon> upgrrade thingy says i have about 20 hours left
<nekostar> majnoon yeah bw is slammed atm :P
<luitvd> anybody else having trouble updating libmono-corlib1.0-cil?
<luitvd> W: Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/libmono-corlib1.0-cil_1.2.4-6ubuntu6_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<nekostar> luitvd sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> then try again
<majnoon> it allo downloaded it INSTALLING now
<nekostar> oh wait do a sudo apt-get clean first i recommend..
<luitvd> meh, just did that, but I'll try it anyways
<luitvd> nekostar: I'll try
<nekostar> kk ^^
<nekostar> the clean command is one of my favorites... deletes the apt-get cache- saves tons of space
<luitvd> :)
<nekostar> masterloki http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q6600_2.html#sect0
<savvas>   * Disable MSI by default < what does this mean?
<savvas> it was in the changelog of the linux headers
<majnoon> micosoft install ??
<savvas> I didn't know linux had .msi support :)
<luitvd> nekostar: nope, still the same Hash Sum mismatch
<hetauma> after installing latest updates which included -13 kernel and rebooted my X runs at 800x600 and with vesa driver instead of nvidia. is this because linux-restricted-modules-13 is not updated yet?
<majnoon> i HOPE NOT
<hype_> hetauma , that's it
<hype_> hetauma , use main server, or wait a bit :)
<majnoon> i usually use nvidia's drivers
<hype_> just wait, you'll still be able to boot on lod kernel
<hype_> well, -12
<hetauma> hype_, if I reboot with -12 kernel it will work fine right ?
<hetauma> yeap :D
<klotho> hello... I had gutsy working just fine until today, when I let it auto-upgrade and now it won't start the xserver, claiming it is in low graphics mode. But whether I configure it and continue or just continue, it still won't start. Any hints?
<hype_> yep
<savvas> hetauma: what's your linux restricted modules? 2.6.22.4-13.6 ?
<hetauma> savvas, nope it's -12-generic
<hype_> hetauma , my theory is they did on purpose to test bulletproof X efore release :D
<hetauma> and there is not -13 yet no my sources
<savvas> linux-restricted-modules: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.6.22.13.19
<savvas> what repo ?:)
<klotho> no hints at all?
<hetauma> savvas, .gr
<savvas> ah, it'll be there soon :P
<hetauma> klotho, either boot with the old kernel -12 one or wait a bit and update again
<hype_> klotho , linux restricted modules not yet updated for -13 kernel, just wait or use main ubuntu serv
<klotho> hype_ so how do I revert?
<bazhang> has anyone installed nvidia drivers for nvidia geforce 7300?
<hype_> klotho , use synpatic
<klotho> I can't. x won't start
<hype_> you can serv your mirror from synpatic
<savvas> bazhang: yeah why?
<hype_> klotho , just boot on older kernel?
<klotho> how do I boot the older kernel?
<savvas> bazhang: I haven't still updated to the latest release though :)
<hype_> reboot, and choose the kernel from gub
<klotho> hmm.. the old one would be there? I didn't check
<bazhang> do you compiz-fusion going sawas?
<hype_> klotho , it is
<klotho> okay, and so that is the whole installation for the older one, not just the kernel?
<savvas> klotho: you should have a "kernel 2.6.22-10-generic"
<bazhang> savvas: do you have compiz-fusion?
<savvas> bazhang: yep, works great for my nx7300gt
<MannyZ> what was the command again to sources.list :S? im really ing big trouble here :SS::SS
<klotho> okay, but why does this new version not even work in low graphics mode?
<bazhang> savvas: hard to install?
<savvas> MannyZ: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> when you turn on compiz-fusion (eg: "simple effects") is a different WM used than without it? (I guess normal is metacity?)
<savvas> bazhang: it was several clicks away, through the appearance (system > prefs > appearance > visual effects)
<bazhang> savvas: includes installing nvidia drivers?
<Sontax`lap_> Thanks every 1 it is working again
<savvas> bazhang: um no, you install the drivers from system > admin > restricted drivers manager :)
<luitvd> why won't libmono update? or how can I ignore the hash sum mismatch?
<savvas> bazhang: don't forget to restart after the driver installation
<MannyZ> how i open the xorg.conf in a texteditor?.. tell me the command only.. or i cant know what im copypasting to terminal
<bazhang> savvas: thanks!
<savvas> n/p :)
<hetauma> btw how do I change the resolution/fonts on my terminals? non X ?
<savvas> MannyZ: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ratpoison> savvas: I had the same problem w/ my ati x1950 and compiz-fusion via xgl. I booted from  -12 and it worked
<hetauma> brb rebooting
* Almindor is talking gnome
<savvas> ratpoison: what same problem?
<bazhang> savvas: all I see is choosing the card; where can I get the drivers?
<ratpoison> compiz-fusion wouldn't work...
<bazhang> I'm in KDE
<ratpoison> but now it does
<savvas> bazhang: ah.. don't know then. search for the restricted drivers manager if there is any in KDE :\
<bazhang> savvas: there aren't...
<savvas> ratpoison: -13 doesn't work?
<ratpoison> only metacity
<savvas> ratpoison: you have the same problem as hetauma maybe, you have to wait for the restricted modules to reach the .gr repositories
<ratpoison> Before that, I tried to uninstall xserver xgl, upgrade and re-install xgl. Neither that worked
<ratpoison> or I could remove the gr. prefix from the sources, upgrade and try again ;)
<savvas> ratpoison: your call :) I use the uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<ratpoison> xterm time
<ratpoison> hmmmmm seems that for some reason my repos where not the gr.* to begin with
<ratpoison> so, why do I have this problem?
<savvas> ratpoison: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules
<ratpoison> a rhetorical question mind you
<savvas> mine is   Candidate: 2.6.22.13.19
<ratpoison> http://pastebin.com/m7ccdca79
<nijaba> Hello, is this only me or there is a problem with nvidia-glx-new on the gutsy upgrades today ?
<hetauma> hmm ok I downloaded linux-restricted-13 and now nvidia drivers work. but my xorg.conf is edited and it has failsafe device and failsafe monitor with max resolustion 640x480. and I don't see any back up of my old one :(
<ratpoison> nijaba that seems to be the conversation right now
<nijaba> sorry, just joined
<nijaba> ratpoison: thanks
<klotho> moral of the story - don't upgrade for a few days after a beta release
<ratpoison> nijaba: For now, try booting from 2.6.22.12
<nijaba> ratpoison: done already, but had to go vesa to get video
<ratpoison> klotho: seems like a good idea.... then again having a beta version OS is not a good idea to begin with :)
<hetauma> ratpoison, it seems that this issue creates a failsafe xorg.conf and sticks with that afterwards
<ratpoison> hetauma: not having nvidia, I wouldn't be much help :)
<ratpoison> maybe it's just "wait a few days until the fix it and upgrade again"
<ratpoison> they*
<hetauma> and even if u enable again nvidia driver through restricted drivers manager it sticks with the failsafe xorg.conf
<hetauma> hmm if I run nvidia-xconfig would it detect my monitor and choose the right resolution ?
<redheat> hello everyone
<ratpoison> no idea about nvidia tools.... can't help you there
<nijaba> has someone reported the issue on launchpad ?
<redheat> I gotta a question about Gutsy Gibbon
<ratpoison> dunno
<hetauma> nope it sticks with the values of failsafe
<ratpoison> redhead: don't ask to ask a question, ask a question
<redheat> I wanna make a wireless network where other computers can see my computer when its running ubuntu?
<redheat> that is a wireless network on Ubuntu is that possible?
<nijaba> redheat: see in what sense ?  access to shares ?
<moreati> This may be inappropriate, but it seems that when I do a long download or update with Gutsy that the OS prioritises that transfer, giving virtually no bandwidth to browsing or email which become very slow. Has anyone else seen this behaviour & can throttle Apt without dropping into iptables configuration?
<redheat> exactly
<redheat> I mean take this for example
<redheat> I have yellow-dog installed on my Playstation 3, and its able to see my system when I'm using windows vista or xp, and it can access them too
<redheat> I mean can I make a network on Ubuntu? and if yes, how to?
<hetauma> moreati, yes that happens but due to my experience this is how dsl works
<hetauma> moreati, if u have something that max out your bandwith u can't really do much more. borwsing gets way tooo slow
<redheat> and of course, I want it wireless so that any computer can connect to it the moment its within range of my PC?
<jussi01> !find libxine-extracodecs
<redheat> nijaba, are you still with me?
<nijaba> redheat: is your wifi working already ?
<ratpoison> !patience
<ubotu> Package/file libxine-extracodecs does not exist in gutsy
<redheat> yes
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<redheat> this is how I got my computer configured.
<jussi01> Anyone know what its called now then?
<nijaba> redheat: go take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba to learn configuring windows file sharing
<redheat> I have a belkin 54 G gateway/adsl/router connected to my computer using an ethernet cable
<savvas> jussi01: totem-gstreamer works for me
<redheat> windows file sharing?
<jussi01> savvas: yes ok. but Im on Kubuntu.... ;)
<hetauma> so todays news are: bulletproof X works fine... it just sticks to that afterwards :D
<savvas> jussi01: ah, sorry then, no idea :)
<nijaba> redheat: well, if you want to see your disk from a windows station, you need to have samba, which implements windows file sharing
<jussi01> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<redheat> what about from another linux distribution such as yellow dog?
<hazman> i've noticed a directory missing from my amarok collection, normally in winamp(under doze) i would just add it again, but given amarok automatically indexes is there any way to force it to recognise the directory?
<redheat> nijaba, regardless of whether other computers can see it or not, is there a possibility to set up a network on my system?
<nijaba> redheat: yes
<redheat> ok
<savvas> ratpoison: btw, i have no idea why it happens, try uncheck and check again your graphics card in restricted manager :)
<redheat> my friend, thank you so much for your help, and sorry I got this one last silly question, does Kubuntu have beryl and compizfusion installed on it?
<redheat> I meant compizfusion the new name for beryl
<jussi01> hazman: yes there s a way
<nijaba> redheat: you can install it.  Gutsy has it by default
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<redheat> I know, under ubuntu its working fine, but is does it exist under kubuntu?
<nijaba> redheat: as well
<redheat> can you show me how to access it under kubuntu?
* nijaba is off roller blading...  thanks an see you later
<jussi01> redheat: there are still some issues afain
<redheat> I know how to do it under ubuntu from the administration
<redheat> ok roger that
<redheat> ok nijaba, thank you so much for your help..take care and have a nice day
<hazman> jussi01: would there perhaps be something about the directory that amarok doesn't like? it doesn't have any non-friendly symbols in the folder name.. nor is it hidden
<hetauma> any ideas how ubuntu creates the initial xorg.conf? how it detects monitor gfx card and suitable resolution ? can I run that again ?
<JosefK> I still don't get why symlinking /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf and 10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf isn't a default, or more easy to do - firefox looked cack here until I did it
<ratpoison> hetauma: yup, manually as far as I know. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xgl (I think)
<Tavathlon> Hello all. I have a major problem with the updates this morning - it made my drivers for the graphics card disappear, and my keyboard layout switched to English. Might be more issues, I don't know yet. Anyway, trying to reach the restricted drivers manager, it tells me the following: "You need to install the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  for this program to work.". So I tried to do that, but that package is not to be foun
<ratpoison> be careful not to mess it up though!
<hetauma> ratpoison, trial and error :D
<ratpoison> warning if you mess it up, you might be stuck with no X at all
<hetauma> xserver-xgl is not installed? is it xserver-xorg ?
<ratpoison> sorry typo
<ratpoison> :)
<ratpoison> talking about xgl with another user :)
<moreati> ratpoison: in that case it was a thinko :)
<Tavathlon> no one else having problems with the updates from the last couple of hours?  o_O
<moreati> Tavathlon: I saw some talking about latest nvidia-glx-new causing issues, I haven't rebooted yet, so no direct experience
<Tavathlon> could be that
<Tavathlon> do you remember where you saw it?
<moreati> here, about 20 minutes ago
<Nookie^> has anyone managed to get dual screens working with ati in gutsy?
<tiger_> At which runtime level does ubuntu boot by default ? I can't figure it out since there is no /etc/inittab !!
<moreati> (10:45:12) nijaba: Hello, is this only me or there is a problem with nvidia-glx-new on the gutsy upgrades today ?
<moreati> (10:45:43) hetauma: hmm ok I downloaded linux-restricted-13 and now nvidia drivers work. but my xorg.conf is edited and it has failsafe device and failsafe monitor with max resolustion 640x480. and I don't see any back up of my old one :(
<moreati> (10:45:44) ratpoison: nijaba that seems to be the conversation right now
<hetauma> moreati, I have exactly the same issue and trying to fix it :D
<hetauma> ohh I said that?!?
<Tavathlon> hum..
<moreati> The conclusion 30 minutes ago was 'Wait a few days for it to get sorted'
<Tavathlon> my problem is that linux-restricted-13 is nowhere to be found...
<ratpoison> moreati: the conclusion was that this might be the conclusion :p
<moreati> or drop back to 2.6.22 -12
<Tavathlon> the system refers to 13, but it is not installed
<moreati> whoops, overstating things again
<ratpoison> moreati :p
<ratpoison> anyways. real life calls. gotta go out for coffee!
<hetauma> Tavathlon, try to switch to main server for repositories
<hetauma> brb
<moreati> ratpoison: that's not real life, thats a refuelling pitstop
<ratpoison> :)
<Tavathlon> er..  where do I switch server?  :s  can't find it in synaptics..  (and I only see half prefernces window, due to extremely low screen resolution..)
<Tavathlon> wait, might have found it
<hetauma> ok after installing restricted modules and reconfiguring Xserver I'm finally back to 1280x1024
<moreati> Anway back to me! Large downloads such as an apt upgrade are sucking _all_ my bandwidth, other browsing/email feels slower than dialup. Anyone else seeing this?
<Lynoure> moreati: yes, not surprising
<hetauma> moreati, yeap but due to my experience it's due to how adsl works
<moreati> (Ie it isn't as bad under Windows, and I don't think it was this bad under Feisty)
<Lynoure> moreati: if you upgraded to feisty after it came out, then the servers were probably slower then :)
<moreati> It's not that update downloads are slow, it's that their network traffic (or any large download) uses all my bandwidth, to the point of interfering with dns lookups of websites
<Lynoure> moreati: yes, that's what I meant
<moreati> Lynoure: oh I see, sorry.
<hetauma> moreati, again in dsl when you max out your bandwith ping times even to your dns go up to 4 digits
<Lynoure> moreati: if you upgraded to feisty when it was out, the servers were slower -> less able to fill your bandwidth
<RivaeAerya> is gutsy safe yet on my main pc which i use for schoolwork, games, and music?
<hetauma> moreati, try to download something else that maxes out your bandwith and you will see the same issue
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: Are you ok if it is not working for a day?
<RivaeAerya> Lynoure: well, could come at a bad time..
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: if not, stick to a released version
<Tavathlon> hetauma, when doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xgl', (which I assume I will have to do after my install of the restricted drivers that are now available (yayz!)), will I have to manually change anything, or will that command fix it automatically?
<hetauma> Tavathlon, 1st I did that for xserver-xorg (nvidia here and not sure if nvidia is the issue that I have xserver-xorg)... sec phone
<RivaeAerya> Lynoure: how's the kubuntu variant coming along?
<redheat> guys just a quick help around here please
<moreati> hetauma: yes, that's exactly what I've done and it's as you describe. But if I perform the same download in Windows then web browsing and imap email remain tolerable. As though Windows is doing some prioritisation of network traffic, that Gutsy either isn't doing or has different presets for.
<redheat> if I want to run nvidia-xconfig
<redheat> which command to use?
<redheat> is it sudo
<redheat> cause I'm beind asked to run nvidia-xconfig as root
<Nookie^> yes sudo
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: some hickups, like strigi taking 98% of cpu and crashing :)
<redheat> just one more question,
<redheat> how to restore a backed up file
<moreati> redheat: please use one line for your question, not many lines one after the other
<redheat> ok I'm sorry. Can you please tell me how to restore a backed up file?
<moreati> redheat: was it nvidia-xconfig that said it had backed up the file?
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: no suspend-to-ram recovery on my laptop at least. Otherwise fine enough for me, but the restricted module problem just left some people I know GUIless for a bit :)
<RivaeAerya> the kubuntu color scheme did not change, right?
<redheat> yes
<hetauma> Tavathlon, after that during the configuration I think I followed the suggested values except the section where I chose the resolution
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: I would not know
<hetauma> moreati, are u talking about windows updates?
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: I always use my own.
<RivaeAerya> Lynoure: your own colorscheme? which is that?
<redheat> but this just happened after I updated Kubuntu, it was running fine till I made a major update to kubuntu
<redheat> I should have done that before I installed my nvidia driver but still no problem
<Tavathlon> hetauma; alright, I'll give it a try now..  wish me good luck, and thanks for the help..  :P
<Tavathlon> bbl
<hetauma> Tavathlon, good luck mate
<redheat> oreati, are you there?
<Lynoure> RivaeAerya: sorry, my irc does not do graphics... it might be googlable, put it in my blog way back ( ---> #ubuntu-offtopic)
<moreati> hetauma: no, I know they're very throttled and smaller, I mean large downloads such as OOo for Windows, or an iso
<redheat> hello? anyone
<redheat> how do we restore a backed up file
<moreati> redheat: it should also have said what path it backed it up to, something like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.NVIDIA-orig. In which case the command would be mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.NVIDIA /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hetauma> moreati, are those downloads maxing out your bandwith ? I generally have this browser slowness issue in both windows and linux whenever my bandwith is maxed
<redheat> it just gave me the name and yes it was backed up under that path
<redheat> so oreati, the command again is
<redheat> ?
<Nookie^> i wonder how many years it will take before graphic card problems are gone.. especially for at
<Nookie^> i
<hetauma> omg xchat's spell checker doesn't have linux nor xchat included ?!?!?
<moreati> hetauma: what version of Windows do you use? Maybe it's only XP and above. Certainly latency critical things like quake multiplayer are affected no matter what the system.
<moreati> redheat: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.NVIDIA /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redheat> the destination is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redheat> ?
<redheat> roger that
<redheat> thank you
<hetauma> moreati, xp pro. now if u are talking about latency critical things like online gaming on my dsl I can't download anything if I want to play smoothly
<moreati> hetauma: ditto, but web browsing is less affected on XP/Vista than it is on Gutsy, I find
<hetauma> moreati, and again I believe that this issue is not due to the operating system
<moreati> hetauma: ok, I'll do some more trials, maybe I'm misremembering.
<Tavathlon> alright, I'm back now..
<Tavathlon> the drivers are now installed, but I still have the lousy screen resolution - not really sure how to fix it..
<majnoon> this getting slooooower
<Tavathlon> hetauma?  you still here?
<hetauma> yes
<majnoon> says over 1 DAY left
<hetauma> Tavathlon, did u reconfigyre xserver?
<Tavathlon> no, I realized I have no idea how to do it..  >.<
<Tavathlon> so I thought I should ask..  =P
<Tavathlon> I don't dare to fiddle around to much on my own, I've lost my X too many times for that, and I'm not really good at this kind of stuff..  =P
<hetauma> Tavathlon, basicly all I did was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and followed all the default values (which are actually those from the previous installation at least for keyboard layout etc) till I chose the resolution
<CountX> anyone know how to fix grub error 17?
<CountX> i tried to re-setup grub with a live cd, nothing...
<ChildX> hello
<hetauma> hmm on the other hand ... if you remove xserver-xorg and then install it again ? would that be automaticly configured?
<majnoon> it was &%&^%&^%*&^( google desktop
<ChildX> is WINE installed by default in gutsy beta?
<CountX> ChildX no
<Tavathlon> hetauma, I'm running that command now..  =)   should I follow the manual or the autodetect?
<CountX> ChildX long answer, it will in final, or im switching to fedora 8
<hetauma> autodetect
<Tavathlon> alright..  going for it now =)
<ba5e> wow 160mb update....nice :)
<hetauma> gl
<ba5e> I love updating ubuntu....it is so satisfying!
<nanonyme> it is?
<CountX> i wish i could get in ubuntu
<CountX> i get error 17 for no reason after restart
<CountX> i spent all night working and now i dont have access to all my stuff
<AnRkey> does ctrl+alt+f2 give you a login prompt?
<AnRkey> or does it not boot at all?
<CountX> it is stuck at grub
<CountX> error 17
<AnRkey> can you see the grub menu first?
<tapas> hi. i checked the "mount automatically" option for a removable hd in the media:/ thingy in konqueror
<AnRkey> before the error?
<CountX> nope
<AnRkey> or straight to error?
<tapas> but the device doesn't get mounted automatically ;)
<AnRkey> CountX, boot from a live cd and edit grub config to use the previous kernel
<CountX> i dont have any
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> what are u using to be here now?
<CountX> i boot into live cd and look at menu.lst and everything is nornal
<AnRkey> where are u?
<CountX> AnRkey my windows
<AnRkey> CountX, switch the current default kernel to the previous one
<CountX> AnRkey it doesnt get to the boot, it stoped before grub shows menu
<CountX> AnRkey and i dont have another kernel
<AnRkey> how did you check the menu.lst?
<CountX> boot cd
<Tavathlon> hetauma; done now, rebooting..  I'll be back to tell how it went in a little while..  =)
<ba5e> wow my fonts in the update window have changed....
<ChildX> hello
<ChildX> anyone interested in a test?
<ChildX> i think i have found a bug in Launcher
<ChildX> in feisty
<ChildX> i would like to test if gutsy has that bug as well
<ChildX> anyone?
<ChildX> okay, bye then
<hetauma> how can ppl be so anxious ?
<rjek> THEY DEMAND ACKNOWLEDGEMENT NOW!!!!!111!1
<ikonia> rjek: best way to be ignored and banned
<ikonia> !patience >rjek
<ikonia> !caps >rjek
<ba5e> yeah, get into the ubuntu way of life....don't stress rjek
<redheat> hi everyone
<rjek> I was being ironic.  Perhaps you're americans. :)
<ba5e> hehehe.....are yanks up at this time?
<ba5e> hi redheat
<redheat> guys I just wanted to let you all know, and you too Oreati, I got over that problem
<redheat> Hi ba5e
<ba5e> i need a reboot.....new kernel *fingers crossed*
<ba5e> brb
<redheat> I just updated my Kubuntu, but I didn't know that there was a new kernel 22.13 till I restarted and right after the restart
<redheat> the xserver-conifg was gone and I was faced with an abysmal 800x600 resolution and a stupid message telling me that I"m running in low-graphics mode
<ubuntu__> did anyone else have a problem with installing the beta?
<redheat> I just used that low-life mode to login, headed over to where the NVIDIA drivers were, their location that is, in this case it was on the Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> no
<IndyGunFreak> what happened to the nvidia drivers last night?
<redheat> typed the following into the terminal chmod 777 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<ba5e> they ran off with your wife! hehehe
<IndyGunFreak> was just reading a fwe minutes ago, found i'm not alone.
<ba5e> jokes
<IndyGunFreak> ba5e: lol
<ubuntu__> ok..... ill just try install it again
<redheat> and then I shutdown the xserver, and reinstalled the drivers again and everything was ok
<IndyGunFreak> it wonked mine up something awful.
<redheat> and it went ok..
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: are you using gutsy?
<redheat> I just got one question..why have you, ubuntu dudette/dudes released a new kernel, especailly now, and we're like 12 days from release?
<IndyGunFreak> redheat: thats how we roll
<redheat> yes you roll "us"  like dice
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<redheat> thank you gods and godesses of development
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: try installing the nvidia kernel-common.. thats what i ended up doing to make my card work
<redheat> IndyGunFreak, Oreati, gals/guys, thank you all for your help..but keep the releases down...give us some room to breath in before you hit us again..
<redheat> thanks and take care
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> why doesn't he jsut use LTS if he wants to wait a while between releases?
<IndyGunFreak> or did he just want to whine and cry
<Tavathlon> t has nothing to do with the problem I was having..  so the real problem is fixed..  thanks a lot!  =)
<Tavathlon> oh fuck
<Tavathlon> bloody touchpad..  -_-
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tavathlon> sorry..  =P
<CountX> error 17 still :(
<Tavathlon> as I was saying before my touchpad made things irritating:
<CountX> 2 hours till class :(
<hetauma> main problem caused today I think is that there was a delay of linux-restricted-modules-13 on many servers....
<hetauma> which was a good test for bulletprof X tho
<IndyGunFreak> Grub 17?
<hetauma> btw bulletproof X shouldn't keep a back up of xorg.conf?
<Tavathlon> hetauma, things are working now!  =)  still some minor problems here and there that were not there yesterday, but they have nothing to do with the serious problem - now I can use my computer to work with again, at least! thanks a lot!  =)
<IndyGunFreak> i hate that error.
<hetauma> Tavathlon, welcome :D
<CountX> IndyGunFreak fix it fix it fix it
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: how did you install?
<Tavathlon> going back to work now, only 3,5 hour delayed...  =P
<Tavathlon> good luck, everyone!
<CountX> IndyGunFreak 2 months ago 0.<
<IndyGunFreak> 2mo ago?... and its been fine up to today
<penguincentral> i've just rebooted after doing 375 updates, and i'm now using vesa graphics when i use the nvidia restricted drivers
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<CountX> yesh
<penguincentral> what is going on?
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i was using windows for about 4 days without restarting, then restarted, and BAM
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: well, that shoudln't really effect grub.
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: u using vista?
<kristjan_> uhoh, I lost nvidia driver - how long will restricted modules be unavailable for upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: i lost it to, i think everybody did.
<IndyGunFreak> but i installed the nvidia kernel,
<IndyGunFreak> whichlet me reenable the nvidia driver.
<_Argasm> hi guys, can someone help me with a wireless problem in gutsy...  it's all configures but no flashing wireless light... dunno what else to try ? any ideas ?
<IndyGunFreak> then ran nvidia-settings
<penguincentral> i'm trying to get into the restricted drivers manager and it's saying to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<CountX> IndyGunFreak XP...
<CountX> IndyGunFreak this is really pissing my off, sry
<IndyGunFreak> penguincentral: wel,l install that kernel/module
<penguincentral> ok
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: no big deal..... you can try reinstalling grub.
<IndyGunFreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: should I wait for restricted modules update? or follow your advice?
<_Argasm> 7.04 wireless worked great, but did a fresh install of 7.10 and now I can find and configure the card but no wireless... any ideas guys ???
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: lol, well i followed my advice, and *right now* everything is fine... i couldn't runt he other way cuz my screen was like 800x600, and dual screens were screwed
<CountX> IndyGunFreak I have, i resinstalled it to hd1,0 and hd1, no effect
<IndyGunFreak> hd1?.. it probably needs to be on hd0
<CountX> IndyGunFreak thats where windows is
<IndyGunFreak> right.
<IndyGunFreak> grub should go on the mbr.
<CountX> IndyGunFreak right
<CountX> brb
<thompa> what is the default with compiz supposed to be after install?
<IndyGunFreak> thompa: off?..lol
<thompa> is it expo i mean
<thompa> with two workspaces or four
<_Argasm> can someone help me setup a wireless card
<majnoon> it down to 14 hours now
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: did I understood you right - you reinstalled "nvidia-kernel-common"?
<kx> argasm , give wicd a try.. it works for me in gutsy
<thompa> I had cube by default a while back but now cube will crash the desktop if i go enable it
<ciphergoth> Just installed Gutsy beta on my new Windows XP laptop.  I'd expected that it would be dual-boot by the time I'd finished, but no menu appears at boot time.  Did something go wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: thats what i did, then restarted, and restricted driver mgr. worked fine
<thompa> IndyGunFreak: are you running compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> thompa: i have, i don't like it.. so i don't use it now.
<thompa> IndyGunFreak: what is the default
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know.
<_Argasm> what's wicd ???
<thompa> i had two different setups on different boxes
<thompa> this intel macbook wont do cube, i dont care though
<thompa> but the amd64 had it default for some reason on the nvidia
<kx> argasm, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<thompa> anybody can tell me what th default is when you set desk effects. Is it 2 workspaces side by side (expo i think)
<ciphergoth> There's a /boot/grub/menu.lst that seems to have several options in it including memtest86+ but no menu at all appears at boot- it just launches right into the default
<thompa> intel graphic problem
<_Argasm> thx
<thompa> this is a intel 945 I think
<majnoon> intel MAY make ok vid CARDS but on mobo chips NOT so great
<thompa> anybody running compiz
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: this didn't help here :-/
<thompa> im trying to test the video card
* kristjan_ waits for restricted modules upgrade fix
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: you probably need to update/restart.. at least i did.
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: done already
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: i don't know, ike i said, worked fine for me.
<thompa> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: linux-restricted-modules-generic is marked as "upgradable" in adept_updater, but this would break if applied
<humbolto> I just read that nvidia driver 100.14.19 fixes the compiz black window bug. Will this be the version in Gutsy?!
<kristjan_> humbolto: yes
<thompa> ill go ask there, macbook is working great otherwise, the osx partition is down to 4G
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: i dont' know, i instaled it, and instaled all updates, and everything went fine, i then enabled the driver, and configured everything and saved X
<humbolto> kristjan_: Oh thank god! I almost thought they released it too late!
<thompa> humbolto: on the geforce 6200 go the black is real bad
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i cant mount any of my drives.... :(
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: ?  what do you mean?
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i tried to do "setup (hd0)" from grub and it gives me error 17 cant mount
<thompa> older sony vaios i think have this card
<humbolto> thompa: That's what I have. And did you test it with 100.14.19 yet? Is it really resolved?
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: are you on a live cd?
<CountX> IndyGunFreak yeah
<humbolto> thompa: one firefox window and you are there.
<IndyGunFreak> well, thas why, you have to mount the drive in order to install grub on to it.
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i can go in computer and look at all my drives
<majnoon> down to 12 hrs
<kristjan_> I own the geforce 6200 go and yes, 14.19 does fix the black window bug, however now I got _bad_ memory leak
<thompa> humbolto: i had an issue installing group, i have to have windows on the other partition
<thompa> *grub
<thompa> I think lilo screwed up
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: when you went throught he install process, where did you tell it to install grub?
<majnoon> #1 rule of thumb if dual boot winblows ,install winblows FIRST
<IndyGunFreak> when you first isntalled?
<humbolto> kristjan_: a memory leak? what does this result in? crash?
<thompa> humbolto: the macbook works so far best with intel graphics
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: do you have any unapplied updates?
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i dont remember it was a looong time ago
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: no
<kristjan_> humbolto: no, not crash, it will eat all your ram
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: oh ok.
<thompa> humbolto: i got all the effects cranked up, just cube will crash
<CountX> IndyGunFreak im pretty sure on the MBR
<IndyGunFreak> kinda wierd that error jsut started all fo a sudden
<thompa> im wondering if i should keep the 4g osx partition
<IndyGunFreak> do you have a lot of data on your ubuntu partition?
<humbolto> thompa: so the leak is in cube or the nvidia driver features cube uses?
<humbolto> kristjan_: it will eat all my ram when I use compiz (cube) or any way?
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: i just double checked, it shows mys system commpletely up to date
<thompa> humbolto: this is a an intel macbook, the other laptop is vaio with nvidia
<humbolto> kristjan_: when will those fsckers release the driver under the GPL finally, so it can get fixed.
<CountX> IndyGunFreak not a lot, i have a separate partition for /home/ and my ubuntu root have like 20gb free, home has like 10
<kristjan_> humbolto: I haven't said it will eat your ram, I said it eats mine :-)
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: usually that error starts right at install.
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: what country's mirror do you use?
<thompa> nvidia has black windows always, but intel has no cube or crash
<humbolto> kristjan_: I have a 6250 go with Turbocache as well.
<CountX> this really sucks cause i was hoping to get a nap before class
<CountX> now i have to fudge with this
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: well, i dot' really know about installing like that,
<humbolto> kristjan_: So I suspect it will do the same to me.
<kristjan_> humbolto: well, it could be different revision
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: US
<kristjan_> humbolto: did you get black window bug immediately in the old days?
<thompa> humbolto: im going to try different drivers
<humbolto> kristjan_: hopefully. What vaio model do you have? Mine is a VGN-S560P, the worst laptop I have ever had by the way.
<thompa>  mine vaio fs-660w nvidia go card
<kristjan_> humbolto: I haven't said  I got vaio ;-)
<thompa> heat machine
<CountX> IndyGunFreak find /boot/grub/stage1 returns hd1,0
<humbolto> kristjan_: The first firefox window triggered it. I could have several gnome-terminals at the same time however.
<kristjan_> humbolto: just try it out, there is nothing to loose really
<humbolto> kristjan_: ah, thompa had the vaio.
<kristjan_> humbolto: you got better card then
<humbolto> kristjan_: I'll certainly try.
<kristjan_> humbolto: mine went completely black, except the panel and menu :-)
<humbolto> Is there a way to get this driver for feisty?
<thompa> actually the vaio is tougher than the macbook
<hylje> rumor has it vaios were intended to be mac clones
<kristjan_> humbolto: not sure, check that envy script
<kristjan_> humbolto: or install manually
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: hmm, do you have 2 hard drives?
<thompa> ive already had this macbook in the shop for cracks on the front panel forming
<humbolto> as a restricted-drivers.deb I mean
<CountX> IndyGunFreak yes
<CountX> IndyGunFreak just 2 sata's
<thompa> if thats aircraft material thats very cheap plastic or something
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: ok.. that should be hd0.. you can *try*.. rebooting your PC, and change your BIOS, to boot the second drive first.,.... see if grub loads that way
<IndyGunFreak> understand?
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: your bios boot sequence right now, is rpbably something like CD/DVD, Hard Drive-Master, something, something.. chnage hard drive master, to hard drive slave, or to whatever your secondary drive is.. i'm guessing that got changed somehow.
<redheat> hi everyone
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: looks like my mirror is not synced, I just changed to swedish and got many more updates
<redheat>  just one more question,
<CountX> IndyGunFreak my bios wont let me change individual harddrives
<IndyGunFreak> kristjan_: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: ?..
<redheat> everytime I log in as root, I get this message you're logging in as a privileged user, how do I get rid of that
<IndyGunFreak> are you using a Raid?
<kristjan_> IndyGunFreak: among other things, the update for "nvidia_glx_new" is available
<CountX> IndyGunFreak i cant change to slave
<redheat> not in hell
<redheat> lol
<CountX> IndyGunFreak just "notebook hard drive"
<thompa> i got so many updates ill just wait on troubleshooting
<IndyGunFreak> CountX: ok, you tell me you have 2 hard drives, yet you're on a notebook, explain to me exactly how your systemis set up, is ubuntu on an external drive?
<IndyGunFreak> I know laptops can have 2 drives, just doesn't seem that common.
<CountX> IndyGunFreak 2 internal satas
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<redheat> guys anyone
<IndyGunFreak> and your laptop on the BIOS, doesn't give you the option to change their boot order?.... i've just never seen that, thats all.
<thompa> redheat: what
<CountX> IndyGunFreak 2 partitions are windows, both on the first sda, 2 for linux, both on sdb
<redheat> does anyone know how to get rid of the privileged user warning when I log in as root?
<arnath> for some reason the bottom bar does not show up on boot, i have to click wiv my mouse at the bottom of my screen and it will pop up
<thompa> redheat: are you a new user , what are your privilages?
<bazhang> arnath: I've heard someone else complain about that bug
<redheat> I also have the same problem as arnath, the bottom bar doesn't show up instantly
<arnath> bazhang: should i report it on the bug site?
<CountX> 1 and a half hours before i have to leave
<redheat> when I login as root
<thompa> redheat: me too bottom bar, but its fixed now
<redheat> I get a message saying you're entering a privileged user mode
<thompa> compiz options fixed it for me somehow but there is no telling
<bazhang> arnath: probably a good idea; have you tried deleting the panel and then reinstalling it as a workaround in the meantime?
<thompa> redheat: did you try admin users first
<redheat> how do I do that?
<kristjan_> redheat: why do you try log in as root?
<thompa> system: administration: users and groups from the menu
<arnath> bazhang: na, its not a real inconvenience, just one click brings it back
<kyja> how do I remove a second listing of desktop in the places menu ?
<thompa> redheat: there you will see what you got
<redheat> because it's easier for me this way...I just love to be in full control of it..rather than that vista-like UI that I get everytime
<redheat> I try to open a program or install something
<kristjan_> redheat: dude, running x as root is security risk
<thompa> redheat: you know about sudo right?
<redheat> kristjan, thompa, my friends I understand, and you don't have to say anything and I want push it...I truely do
<CountX> i dont have that problem cause i cant f*king boot
<redheat> yes I do know about thompa and I did change that using the terminal
<redheat> sudo -i
<redheat> right?
<thompa> redheat: so what are your user privilages or are you root?
<redheat> for the time being root
<thompa> redheat: why are you root?
<kristjan_> CountX: http://hashbin.com/1039b.html
<thompa> redheat: what do you root privilages or user privlages say, go look
<redheat> where I can find that?
<kristjan_> CountX: you are using livecd?
<thompa> system. admin..menu
<CountX> yes
<redheat> ok I got them thompa under users and groups
<thompa> for a start
<kristjan_> CountX: well? can you follow that link I gave you?
<CountX> kristjan_ it gives an error at setup (hd0) error 17 cant mount
<redheat> guys do you know that no one, and I really no one has ever said anything about this..
<redheat> I mean it's like the usergroup policy editor on windows
<redheat> anyhow..thank you kristijan and you too thompa..
<redheat> sorry I meant kristjan_...my mistake sorry
<redheat> bye
<ciphergoth> What's the "right way" to configure grub under Ubuntu?  There seems to be an /etc/grub.d but that just contains something to set up a menu entry for memtest86+
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kristjan_> CountX: what happens if you write "setup (hd" and press TAB?
<ciphergoth> Hobbsee: AFAICT that file is generated
<CountX> kristjan_ hold on im restarting
<ciphergoth> but anyway, it seems to suggest there should be a menu on startup, but there isn't
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: it is
<CountX> kristjan_ ok i fixed it...
<CountX> kristjan_ i had to restart and do the same thing like 5 times, and on this time it work...
<ciphergoth> Hobbsee: so I shouldn't edit it directly, but rather edit the files that configure it, right?
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: only the bottom half is autogenerated each time
<Hobbsee> as in, below ## AUTOMATIC ...
<psycose>  i've got a few packages failed to download while upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 they are all related to the linux kernel (exemple Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.22.13.19_i386.deb 404 Not Found) any tips?
<ciphergoth> oh strange
<kristjan_> CountX: strange, can you see grub menu now that you reboot?
<Hobbsee> psycose: mirror is out of date.
<arnath> o crap, my internet is down on my linux computer
<arnath> no ip address, and when i do ifdown eth0, it says -> interface eth0 not configured
<Hobbsee> arnath: use dhclient eth0
<psycose> ok so to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 beta running update-manager -d is not sufficient
<ciphergoth> Hobbsee: so, any thoughts on what I need to check to find out why I don't get a menu at boot time?
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: none at all
<psycose> we must first disable mirrors .... may be this can be added to the wiki
<Hobbsee> psycose: no.
<savvas> ciphergoth: the boot menu?
<arnath> Hobbsee: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<ciphergoth> savvas: yes
<Hobbsee> arnath: then it's not eth0 that is your wired connection  now.
<penguincentral> hi all
<Hobbsee> psycose: everything will be built for release.
<arnath> Hobbsee: o i see, and how is that possible?
<Hobbsee> psycose: and already mirrored.
<savvas> ciphergoth: did you change anything in menu.lst?
<penguincentral> i just got 14 updates
<ciphergoth> not yet
<psycose> ok so for the 7.10 beta we must disable mirrors manually
<savvas> ciphergoth: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep "timeout"
<Hobbsee> psycose: no.
<ciphergoth> no, I just installed Gusty on my Windows XP box, and now it only boots Gutsy
<Hobbsee> psycose: you have to wait for the mirrors to resync.
<ciphergoth> timeout 3
<aLeSD> hi all
<psycose> ok
<savvas> hm
<penguincentral> !hi | aLeSD
<ubotu> aLeSD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<ciphergoth> but it doesn't show a menu and then time out
<Hobbsee> psycose: do you *really* think it's a good idea for the entire world to be using the same location to get updates from the beta?
<savvas> ciphergoth: try sudo update-grub
<jrib> chong: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<chong> <23
<chong> *<3
<aLeSD> I have a problem ... I just upgrade the 7.10 and nvidia drivers won't load
<savvas> chong: </3
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: it really stresses out the servers, but for the updates to reach local mirrors it takes a while
<arnath> Hobbsee: no dhcp offers received
<aLeSD> I mean I use nvidia driver yesterday ... and all weas good . But today
<ciphergoth> savvas: looks like it's going to offer me a variety of ways to boot Ubuntu or memtest86+
<aLeSD> I upgraded the kernel and pluf .. no way
<ciphergoth> but I would quite like to be able to boot Windows too (I know, I know)
<savvas> aLeSD: did you upgrade to the new kernel? you have to wait for the restricted modules package. if not, from the menu: system > admin > restricted drivers manager, check your graphics card
<aLeSD> ok ...  just resolved
<aLeSD> u r doing a big job ... every day I find 70 MB to upload ...
<aLeSD> crazy world
<savvas> ciphergoth: try sudo grub-install .. or something like that
<ciphergoth> It's asking what device to install to ... I have the feeling I'm grubbing around at too low a level
<weltall> what's better for updating to gutsy (keep in mind that /home is on a different partition than /boot and /): 1) remove the .configs and the gconf data 2) keep them as is ?
<savvas> aLeSD: the risks of beta :)
<ciphergoth> I can't help but feel that Ubuntu must have a good story for managing dual boot machines, and that maybe it's gone a little bit wrong owing to betaness, but that I should be trying to get it on the right track, not bypassing it
<cavediver> I've noticed decreased torrent-downloading performance after latest updates. Is this only a coincident or anyone else have the same problems ?
<ciphergoth> well, have mucked about with menu.lst, will try it now
<ramvi> Is there any known errors with dvd playback / libdvdcss2 in gutsy?
<shiznit> anyone home
<savvas> neah, you may go crazy
<ramvi> Ive installed libdvdcss2 and the dvd is all laggy and unviewable
<savvas> ramvi: on which player?
<shiznit> i need help with start up programs, i removed them from the list and they still autostart
<ramvi> savvas: vlc and totem
<savvas> shiznit: for example which programs? you may have to disable them in system > preferences, like the bluetooth thingy
<savvas> ramvi: try mplayer
<shiznit> i have
<shiznit> avant-window-navigator and fusion icon
<shiznit> i got rid of them in the list and they still autostart
<savvas> maybe there's a daemon or something :\
<savvas> checked /etc/init.d/ ?
<shiznit> ok sec
<ramvi> savvas: mplayer returns FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo). when I try to start the dvd
<shiznit> what am i looking for?
<savvas> ramvi: where did you get libdvdcss2 btw? it's not in the repositories
<kyja> HELP :) this is not mission critical but I am slightly annoyed. I have duplicate menu item "desktop" in my places menu. I want to kill one.
<savvas> shiznit: awn or avant-something
<ramvi> savvas Mediabuntu
<shiznit> savvas, not there and neither is fusion-icon
<savvas> shiznit: out of ideas then, sorry :)
<arnath> hmm, i'm getting "No DHCPOFFERS received" from dhclient eth1, anyone know if this could be a linux problem? (or is my dhcp server down?)
<savvas> arnath: try restart the router and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dennda> Hi there
<dennda> after todays upgrade to the new -13 kernel, I was missing the restricted modules. I am still missing them. Weren't they uploaded, too?
<dennda> They aren't available on the repository
<dennda> (After reboot I fell back to failsafex since my card geforce 8 wasn't able to work properly with the nvidia-driver that was still configured)
<prestosd> I can't boot!
<Hobbsee> dennda: your mirror is out of date
<prestosd> I just upgraded to gutsy
<prestosd> and now it freezes at like %2 and goes to busybox
<dennda> and, to make things even worse: http://pastebin.ca/727813
<savvas> dennda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/linux-restricted-modules this?
<dennda> Hobbsee: you have restricted-modules for the -13 kernel? (generic)
<prestosd> nomasteryoda, you here?
<dennda> this is the official german ubuntu mirror
<Hobbsee> dennda: yes
<ChildX> hello
<savvas> ah sorry: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<Hobbsee> dennda: and it's still behind the original mirror, so you may need to wait a copule of hours
<ChildX> i have done a test...
<dennda> yes, exactly
<dennda> ok
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<ChildX> why is that so?
<dennda> Hobbsee: thanks. Any idea about the above posted fail of xrandr -o? worked fine until I rebooted with the new kernel (due to my driver missing i am running -12 now, but xrandr still doesn't work)
<hetauma> what I did to get over this problem was switch to main ubuntu servers download restricted-13 from there and after that I had to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<Hobbsee> dennda: none, but i'd wait until getting that new kernel to see
<dennda> Hobbsee: Ok, I will do that (or maybe download the package from another mirror)
<prestosd> What's the yaboot command to shut off the splash screen?
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<hetauma> any ideas if I can use the tool that ubuntu uses during installation to automaticly configure xorg.conf?
<humbolto> how to start compiz by hand in order to use the gconf backend?
<Suurorca> ok, this is interesting... gutsy kernel doesn't seem to like my RAId controller *sigh*
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<Hobbsee> humbolto: compiz --replace
<Hobbsee> !repeat | ChildX
<ubotu> ChildX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<prestosd> lol
<ChildX> emerald --replace
<dennda> hetauma: that *is configuring xserver-xorg, which you reconfigured with the above command
<humbolto> Hobbsee: that's it? Is this also true for the compiz-fusion version available for feisty?
<ChildX> suck my dick
<Hobbsee> humbolto: yes
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@dsl244-251.lj1.volja.net]  by Hobbsee
* ChildX was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<savvas> ..
<dennda> yes
<Hobbsee> bye then
<savvas> lol
<prestosd> thank you
<dennda> well, that was very fast, Hobbsee ;)
<prestosd> lol
<hetauma> dennda, but I did that. installation did a much better configuration I think :D
<Hobbsee> dennda: yeah, then i went to #ubuntu, and threw him out of there too
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<dennda> hetauma: you are possibly confused because you didn't use the argument -plow
<humbolto> Hobbsee: I did compiz --replace gconf but changes with ccsm don't seem to take affect until I restart compiz.
<humbolto> Hobbsee: restarting meaning logging out and logging in again.
<hetauma> -plow ? what does that do ?
<dennda> Hobbsee: some kind of "kick-button" or script? i always need to type all this manually ;)
<savvas> humbolto: if you have gnome-compiz-manager, remove it
<Hobbsee> dennda: yes, i have aliases :)
<chrissturm> hmm, my bottom gnome panel disappeared in the last update, how do i get it back?
<dennda> hetauma: doesn't ask you all that stuff. needs less input
<dennda> hetauma: but it's the same
<Hobbsee> humbolto: hm.  i dont run compiz
<hetauma> chrissturm, double click on desktop
<dennda> Hobbsee: ah ok. .oO(note to myself: write aliases)
<chrissturm> hetauma: lol, thanks
<hetauma> :D
<Hobbsee> dennda: this one is /kickban -domain user, shortened.
<hetauma> chrissturm, of course it's not supposed to work that way :D
<Hobbsee> although it ops first
<chrissturm> i was just about to delete my panel config to revert to defaults
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<Hobbsee> prestosd: if someone hasnt answered you by now, they likely dont know how to fix it.
<prestosd> lol
<Hobbsee> prestosd: repeating will just earn *you* a kickban
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<prestosd> Hobbsee, lol I noticed
* Hobbsee would guess it's the busybox error that is hardware related.
<prestosd> but it's really really really really really urgent
<dennda> savvas: got what you wanted? ;)
<prestosd> busybox doesn't say an error
<prestosd> it just starts
<savvas> dennda: negative :)
<dennda> savvas: what do you want to know?
<Hobbsee> prestosd: because you upgraded a machine that was really really urgent to a development release?
<prestosd> lol?
<savvas> dennda: the story of your life
<dennda> savvas: 42
<savvas> bbl, clinic hours
<prestosd> Hobbsee, did it on another machine fine a few days ago
<prestosd> this ones a PPC
<prestosd> just upgraded to gutsy
<prestosd> first boot of gutsy it did this
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, ppc.
<jimmacdonald> having  a problem after updates. goes to a terminal prompt with the error kinit no resume image, doing normal boot. and then it just dies to a login prompt
<humbolto> I never know if I need to enable the Composite extension or not in xorg.conf. What is it for?
<Hobbsee> so it hates your hardware
<prestosd> reall slow loading...so I reboot
<stefg> bad timing, prestosd :-) as it just broke
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: do you have an intel card?
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: sorry, an ati card?
<jimmacdonald> no NVidia.
<prestosd> stefg, ?
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: binary drivers?
<chrissturm> is it possible to index thunderbird emails via tracker?
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: boot back with the old kernel, it should work.
<prestosd> ?
<stefg> kernel updated, but no restricted modules, prestosd . so if you dist-upgrade now you'll not have prop-drivers ATM
<prestosd> I dunno how, yaboot (the mac bootloader
<prestosd> doesnt have a llist
<prestosd> Got a command?
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee after I reboot then what?
<soc> hi
<dennda> i wonder if the restricted-modules will be suggested by update-manager automatically or if i have to check their availability manually
<prestosd> stefg, I still don't get what you're saying
<prestosd> :P
<soc> will xf86-video-ati synched to the latest release again?
<soc> looks like 6.7.195 is mostly a bug fix release
<soc> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-October/028974.html
<stefg> Currently broken in gutsy: Cupsys, restricted-modules for -13 kernel, framebuffer ,
<dennda> prestosd: it's simple: If you upgrade now, you possibly won't have the correct driver
<dennda> (for your graphics card)
<prestosd> dennda, well I already upgraded
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: then update
<prestosd> so...I can just boot my old kernel right?
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: see what stefg said.
<prestosd> dennda, how can I boot the old kernel?
<dennda> stefg: cupsys still? I was convinced it upgraded just 5 minutes ago without an issue
<chrissturm> stefg: well, i am running the 13 kernel with nvidia driver and it works.
<prestosd> dennda, my bootloader doesn't have a bootlist...so I would need a command
<dennda> prestosd: press ESC when grub loads
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee: so don't update just yet?
<humbolto> compiz keybinding settings don't take effect until I relogin.
<prestosd> its not grub
<prestosd> its yaboot
<prestosd> but Ill try
<dennda> prestosd: ah ok, i cannot help you then since I don't know yaboot
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: no, do update.  you've already got teh new kernel, but not the modules to go with it
<prestosd> dang
<stefg> dennda: oh, then they fixed it... was just a stupid duplicity of readme.txt between cupsys and libcups, nothing serious
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee: I have updated from the command prompt and it still didn't correct the problem
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: then your mirror is outdated.
<dennda> stefg: yes, i noticed. (launchpad sent me ~80 emails about this after I subscribed to the bug ;))
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee: use UK?
<dennda> jimmacdonald: meaning: simply wait
<stefg> so i just forced-overwrite install with dpkg and was done
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: use archive.u.c
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: but it will be slower
<redheat> hello again
<Hobbsee> jimmacdonald: as a lot of people already use that anyway
<dennda> stefg: I didn't do that. I just didn't update that one package and waited until a fix was released
<redheat> for like the million times
<dennda> but of course, both ways work
<redheat> guys why aren't the compizfusion settings working at all under Kubuntu?
<redheat> I mean the settings manager is working fine, but there are no effects whatsoever the settings I choose
<stefg> redheat: when did you last dist-upgrade ?
<redheat> just like three minutes ago
<redheat> they work excellently under ubuntu
<stefg> redheat: you're probably missing your 3D enabled driver
<redheat> but under Kubuntu a door know that
<redheat> nope it working fine..
<redheat> or can you show me how to enable it under kubuntu
<redheat> because they're working fine under ubuntu
<rothchild> update on my desktop has caused a spot of bother I've got 'device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2 File system mounted or opened exclusively by and other program fsck died with exit status 8
<redheat> gnome
<redheat> that is
<rothchild> and then a series of bash errors
<redheat> stefg, are the settings working on your KDE ?
<stefg> redheat: what's KDE ? :-)
<soc> plans to update the radeon driver to 6.7.195?
<redheat> kubuntu desktop
<redheat> and gnome is the desktop that usually open after you install ubuntu..
<stefg> redheat: i'm kidding... i don't touch KDE with a 10 foot pole
<redheat> cool
<redheat> how about a one-foot ruler
<redheat> lol
<redheat> anyhow, it should work, since the same settings could be found under both..
<redheat> and they both have the same 3D driver
<redheat> stefg, can you ask any of the other guys, if anyone of them uses compizfusion under KDE?
<redheat> cause it's really a very good desktop..
<nixternal> I know a few people who use Compiz-Fusion with KDE
* stefg looks around, but finds no other guys to ask
<redheat> :)
<nixternal> I have given it a try as well
<redheat> not even someone hiding under a table or behind an armchair
<redheat> hey nix, sorry didn't notice you were talking to me..
<redheat> sorry my friend
<nixternal> hehe, no prob
<redheat> it should work? that's what's puzzling me..it should work..everything is peachy under gnome desktop, but under KDE, it's not..
<redheat> don't no why
<nixternal> what problem are you having?
<rothchild> won't let me manually mount sda2 to /home
<redheat> no effects are working at all
<nixternal> hrmm
<redheat> sorry
<redheat> wrong person..
<nixternal> you installed the compiz-kde right?
<redheat> sorry
<redheat> yep
<Hobbsee> redheat: c-f *sucks* under kde.
<rothchild> /dev/sda2 already mounted or /home busy
<redheat> I knew it..
* nixternal pokes Hobbsee with her stick
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal back, and makes him stay and help
<redheat> you know guys..I guess its the same problem that Beryl used to have under KDE
<nixternal> actually, it worked quite well for me and I am using Intel graphics
<nixternal> manchicken uses it all of the time
<redheat> remember that startup problem
* stefg couldn't care less about KDE (and sticks)
<redheat> where Beryl used startup automatically, but under KDE no way jose
<nixternal> ahh, see I have never set it to start automatically because I never liked the effects all that much...except for like one or two of them
<redheat> stefg, has an unswirvelling resistance against KDE...
<stefg> is there #kubuntu+1, btw?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ^^ ahahah :)
<redheat> which usually ends with the words...ewww
<Hobbsee> stefg: yes, but it'd be quiet, so we put them in here
<sbalneav> Oh, dear
<redheat> LOL
<redheat> lol
<sbalneav> Just did my updates, and X won't start up.
<redheat> yes..the leftovers are brushed over here
<nixternal> that is awesome sbalneav :)
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: hiya!
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: which video card?
<sbalneav> Intel
<nixternal> sbalneav: move your xorg.conf and give it a shot...unless you are in the ATI hell
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: uh oh.
<nixternal> sbalneav: I did the updates as well and I have intel
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: what did you *do*?
<sbalneav> "couldn't bind memory for front buffer"
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: bug bryce
<nixternal> oh shoot, I am scared to reboot now...I have to give a talk here pretty soon
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: you can find his number :P
* nixternal backs up PDF now
<sbalneav> Hobbsee: Clicked on the little orange star up top :)
<sbalneav> So, known problem then?
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: nope
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: my intel is working fine here.
<sbalneav> Hm.
<dennda> nixternal: if it's a laptop, put it on standby ;)
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: ask bryce to help you debug it.  he's the X guy.
<sbalneav> He in here?
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: tab completion suggests not
<dennda> (mine now works with standby in gutsy. and I am pretty amazed. the laptop is in standby now without AC for almost two days at least)
<arnath> somehow i dont have an eth0, only an eth1 and the eth1 is not working
<arnath> (though it worked fine, on eth0 i presume, yesterday)
<rothchild> hi can anyone help with my system failing to mount /dev/sdb2 (my /home folder) ?
<sbalneav> Hm, I'll try debugging some more.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: he'll be in devland channels, though
<rothchild> and a bunch of bash 'command not found'
<redheat> folks, thank you all for your help for showing me how you all "ewww" KDE...thank you all and have a nice day..I'll try to head over to compizfusion and see what the fuss is all about
<nixternal> sbalneav and Hobbsee: reboot now since I did updates recently
<redheat> you all take care and have a nice day
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: -intel driver, or the older one?
<rothchild> what does it mean that /home is busy?
<Hobbsee> rothchild: that something else is using it.  find what is by doing fuser /home
<sbalneav> Hobbsee: Both, seemingly
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: uhhh.
<sbalneav> vesa still seems to work.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: try removing the non -intel one?
<rothchild> fuser /home returns nothing
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: you should be able to kill xserver-xorg-video-i810, etc.
<sbalneav> ok, I can try
<Hobbsee> rothchild: try fuser -v /home
<rothchild> still nothing
<arnath> anyone know how to fix my eth1 problem?
<sbalneav> urgh, not without removing video-all
<Hobbsee> arnath: wired, wireless?
<arnath> wired
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: you dont need that anyway
<Hobbsee> arnath: check with another machine if it exists
<Hobbsee> arnath: er, if it's working at all
<arnath> Hobbsee: i dont have an eth0 (though a reference to it pops in dmesg)
<arnath> Hobbsee: check what?
<Hobbsee> arnath: yeah, it got moved to eth1.  check if your access point is working by another means.
<nixternal> xorg works fine here
<arnath> Hobbsee: not sure what you mean by checkin if my access point works?
<arnath> Hobbsee: the machine also has windows on it, and that works just fine online if thats what you mean
<Hobbsee> arnath: right.  so it's definetly a problem with ubuntu, not with the access points - other machines can connect.
<sbalneav> Hobbsee: Nope, same.  "Couldn't bind memory for front buffer" :(
<arnath> Hobbsee: yes definatly
<sbalneav> I'll install links2, and google :)
<arnath> Hobbsee: also, ubuntu had no problems with it yesterday, since then all that has changed is that ive installed windows on the other harddrive
<Hobbsee> arnath: no idea
<arnath> so basically...reinstall?
<Hobbsee> not necessarily.  just that i dont know.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: does free show anything of interest?
<arnath> yes well, seeing as i'm no linux wiz....i seem to have run out of options
<Hobbsee> arnath: you may want to go for feisty
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee: everything I am seeing suggests a problem with the NVidia drivers... not that much of a problem. so I guess I will just leave it.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: uh oh
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: go back to your old kernel.
<sbalneav> Hobbsee: Looks like, according to lkml it's a kernel problem
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/828214
<Hobbsee> no idea if that's lynx-friendly
<sbalneav> ok, i'll switch back to the old kernel
<sbalneav> gimme 2 minutes....
<rothchild> hmm a bunch of basic stuff isn't working it's telling me that /usr/bin is not included in the PATH environment variable
<mahrellon> Hey guys. Is it normal that the last updates for Ubuntu GG T5 removes Nvidia GLX and the restricted-drivers (and rest-modules) making it unusable?
<rothchild> when I restart it runs up x and gdm but fails because it can't find a home folder
<stefg> Currently broken in gutsy: Cupsys, restricted-modules for -13 kernel, framebuffer ,
<mahrellon> rothchild go to a terminal (ALT+F2) and login as root. Then type "mkdir /home/username" to create one. =)
<mahrellon> stefg, cheers m8. No wonder I'm in the middle of a reinstall now :D
* mahrellon writes a note to self. Do NOT update! ^^
<katharos> hi, i'm having issues with my xorg.conf, i've just upgraded to gutsy
<stefg> mahrellon: and dont try vga=791 or fancier framebufer resos
<Hobbsee> mahrellon: yes.
<Hobbsee> mahrellon: if it's mid-kernel upload, yes.
<Hobbsee> mahrellon: assuming youv'e updated today, from t5
<katharos> I went to #ubuntu and they refferred me to here
<mahrellon> Hobbsee, actually I updated last night and now I'm reinstalling :)
<sbalneav> Ahhh, much better.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: which particular intel card, btw?
<sbalneav> Errrm.
<sbalneav> New mobo, hold on
<Hobbsee> :)
<mahrellon> So, basically. I'll just install Gutsy and not update for a while? That should work rite?
<sbalneav> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<sbalneav> G33
<Hobbsee> mahrellon: or just wait until it's released
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: yeah, i thought so.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: it's http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/828214
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: havent been able to raise kylem about it yet, although he's the one who's commented about it breaking in that thread.
<mahrellon> Hobbsee, now that's something I just can't do m8. I fell in love with Gutsy the second I layed my geeky eyes on it :P
<sbalneav> I went out and bought a new Dual Core mobo a week ago, and went out of my way to get intel video so things would "just work"
<sbalneav> Irony, thy name is Linux :)
<mahrellon> Hobbsee, thanks for the tips though. I'll take an hour or 5 minutes to ponder the situation and perhaps I'll go back to Ub-FF instead. =)
<chong> sbalneav, heh at least yer disk controller isn't hardlocking the feisty AND gutsy kernel on boot ;)
<mahrellon> B'bye all!
<rothchild> mahrellon cunning but it doesn't help me get sda2 back
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: haha.  looks like it was just that latest commit, changed in one place, not 2.
<sbalneav> chong: That would suck mightily, yea verily.
<chong> <-- stuck on edgy
<chong> i'm getting the latest daily though since the bug report i've been tracking has been committed to the kernel package
<mahrellon> rothchild, ah so you had a home partition? Logon as root through a terminal and run "fdisk -l" to see if it's still there and if it is just type "mount /dev/drivenr /home/username"
<mahrellon> */dev/sda2
<sbalneav> Hobbsee: So, Author: Zhenyu Wang <zhenyu.z.wang[at] intel.com> is the fellow I have to thank.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: looks like it.
* sbalneav fires up orbital laser platform
<mahrellon> Anyhow, I got to go.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: make sure you shove kylem at that thread, and about your X breaking
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: on monday, of course.
<sbalneav> kylem's the kernel guy?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> he's also the kyle commenting in that thread.
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: (he's one)
<rothchild> gives dev/sda2 already mounted or /home busy
<Hobbsee> rothchild: then do 'mount' and see where it's mounted.
<rothchild> I'm going round in circles here
<rothchild> doesn't list /dev/sda2
<rothchild> got sda1 proc /sys varrun varlock udev devshm devpts and lrm
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> um, what does the output of 'pwd' give you?
<rothchild> pwd gives /
<rothchild> why would it think home is 'busy' ? What does that mean
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> means it's busy.  being used by something else.
<rothchild> lol ok I asked for th
<rothchild> that
<Hobbsee> yeah, well :)
<rothchild> all this straight forward computer speak......
<void^> 'cat /proc/mounts' and 'lsof -n /home' perhaps.
<Hobbsee> rothchild: hm.  i'd say your system is screwed.
<Assid> hey how come  its not easy to set wpa-psk (atleast not through gui) ?
<hetauma> 2.6.22-13 will be the final kernel for gutsy?
<Hobbsee> Assid: it is.  network manager
<Hobbsee> hetauma: theoretically
<katharos> Hey guys, can someone explain to me what bulletproof X is meant to do?
<rothchild> cool! :-(
<Assid> k.. friend of mine was trying it.. he said he couldnt get it
<hetauma> Hobbsee, but we are past kernel freeze right ?
<Hobbsee> hetauma: yes, but there's a commit that's broken X
<Hobbsee> for at least one person
<Hobbsee> so that will need to be reverted.
<Assid> Hobbsee: whats the new init or something ubuntu has that some linux communities are worked up about ?
<Hobbsee> Assid: google for upstart
<Assid> thanks
<hetauma> Hobbsee, I thought that the problem with broken X was the delay of aplying restricted-modules-13 to servers
<Hobbsee> hetauma: some of it is.
<Hobbsee> hetauma: if it involves binary drivers, or restricted modules, it is.
<katharos> when in upgraded to gutsy i hit the bulletproof X, and after i set it up and clicked ok, it looped back and showed it again
<Assid> i dont get it.. why couldnt the regular sys V init do the job?
<katharos> if i'm in the wrong channel, can someone just tell me to leave and i will
<bintut> hello all..
<Assid> okay i have a copy iof the 20070921 beta.. should i download the new iso instead ?
<Assid> for a fresh install
<Hobbsee> Assid: why would you?  it may not even work
<hetauma> Hobbsee, any ideas if bulletproof X was supposed to edit xorg.conf and not keep any backup of the old one?
<Hobbsee> Assid: beta is known to work
<Hobbsee> hetauma: no idea, but that sounds strange to me
<Assid> Hobbsee: that one caused some issues t me.. i cant remember what
<Assid> atleast on my desktop
<Hobbsee> ah
<katharos> gutsy boots fine if i remove the xorg.conf, but nothing i've tried has got my nvidia drivers to work
<bintut> i'm running ubuntu gutsy amd64 here and i'm looking for a xen package for this distro and basically a similar to debian etch's xen-linux-system-2.6.18-5-xen-amd64
<bintut> please advice..
<Assid> decided to load it up on my lappy before i start using it on my desktop
<hetauma> Hobbsee, that's what happened to me and after getting restricted-modules-13 and enabling again nvidia drivers I had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get rid of the failsafe values
<Assid> i wonder if nvidia will start supporting linux more in light of AMD's open source movement
<Hobbsee> hetauma: but that involves nvidia / ati crack, so anything could happen.
<Hobbsee> (and which i dont care about, due to an intel card)
<Assid> Hobbsee: doesnt gutsy use the new catalyst drivers?
<Hobbsee> Assid: see the part about me not caring about nvidia / ati video issues.
<kane77> ehm.. was there some kind of upgrade problem yesterday? (I guess it was package cupsys that gave errors...)
<Assid> intel card?
<hetauma> Assid, hadn't nvidia been to that "open source movement" way before amd ?
<Assid> onboard ?
<Hobbsee> kane77: already fixed.
<Hobbsee> Assid: yes
<stefg> Currently broken in gutsy: Cupsys, restricted-modules for -13 kernel, framebuffer ,
<Hobbsee> stefg: cupsys got fixed, it seems.
<Assid> hetauma: well.. im sure they can push their drivers a bit more
<Hobbsee> stefg: R-M is fixed, but hasnt propogated to all mirrors yet
<Hobbsee> stefg: framebuffer?  what's broken with that?
<kane77> Hobbsee, okay.. I try upgrade again :)
<FlyingPig> can i order butsy biggon right now?
<stefg> Hobbsee: framebufer should be fixed with -13, but hasn't propagated as well
<Hobbsee> stefg: seems the mirrors are quite far otu at the moment - so people are still reporting issues days after they get fixed.
<FlyingPig> gibbon sry
<Hobbsee> FlyingPig: no.
<FlyingPig> k
<Hobbsee> stefg: blame the mirrors.
<Hobbsee> stefg: some are only updating every 12 hours.
<Hobbsee> some every 24
<ptn107> question... in gutsy how can I force synaptic (or apt) to force download a package and not install it, even if its already installed and i [accidentally]  deleted the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives
* stefg blames Hobbsee, ubuntu, the rest of the world for being in existance... and the mirrors
<Hobbsee> ptn107: man apt.  apt-get install -d foo
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Hobbsee> man apt will definetly tlel you that.
<arnath> anyone know if you can counter overscan with linux?
<ptn107> Hobbsee: doesnt work
<Hobbsee> ptn107: why?
<ptn107> Hobbsee: says its already at the newest version
<Vorbote> ptn107: apt-get install --reinstall -d foo
<ptn107> so it wont download it again
<ptn107> tried that also
<ptn107> same result
<Hobbsee> apt-get -d, it seems
* Vorbote wonders why people are afraid of man pages.
<Vorbote> ptn107: then use aptitude reinstall -d
<ptn107> k
<Hobbsee> Vorbote: requires reading.
<Hobbsee> Vorbote: requires thought.
<Hobbsee> Vorbote: unfortunately, the relative skill level of #ubuntu+1 seems to go *down* each release, not up.
<rothchild> fingers crossed reinstalling from tribe 4
<redheat>  guys
<redheat> sorry for bugging you again
<redheat> I just need to know how to reverse a commnad I did on terminal
<Vorbote> Hobbsee: Sadly. I guess that's why my students are afraid, very afraid.... Bruhahaha!!!!
<Hobbsee> redheat: run ./reversetheworld
<majnoon> it STILL installing
<majnoon> i started at midnight
<redheat> Hobbsee it gives me bad command
<redheat> the command I typed was compiz --replace
<Hobbsee> redheat: duh.  look at what you wrote, and think about it
<Hobbsee> ah, there!
<Hobbsee> ok, to reverse that, run metacity --replace
<ptn107> Vorbote: is there any way i can force it to also download all of the packages dependencies as well?
<Vorbote> ptn107: not really. But you can track them all in Synaptic history logs and download them by hand.
<Vorbote> One by one I mean
<ptn107> Vorbote: yeah that was the route i wanted to avoid, but if theres no other way
<Hobbsee> Vorbote: sounds like a possible candidate for apt on cd, depeneding on the requirements
<ptn107> apt on cd only makes the cd from what i have in my archives folder though right
<Vorbote> ptn107: there's always apt-cache show and apt-cache rdepends...
<Vorbote> and apt-cache depends.
<ptn107> cool
* hetauma thinks it's coffee time
<redheat> Hobbsee
<majnoon> if too much coffee then it bathroom time
<redheat> it worked thanks..
<redheat> just one more help
<stefg> Hobbsee: so the german mirror must just have synced....
<Hobbsee> redheat: no problem
<Hobbsee> stefg: no idea, i'm not german :)
<Hobbsee> stefg: but it may well have done
<hetauma> in xorg.conf the inputdevice with driver "wacom" is what?
<Hobbsee> tablet
<majnoon> a touch pad iirr
<hylje> drawing pad
<stefg> Hobbsee: so australia must be last to sync , if you go by physical distance and bandwidth.... so i was just envious, you had the stuff already :-)
<hetauma> so I guess I don't need it on my desktop right?
<majnoon> nope it usually gives a warning
<majnoon> it no hurt
<Hobbsee> stefg: whoever said that the au mirror that i use hadnt synced, and whoever said that i was using the au mirror exclusively?
<Hobbsee> stefg: i use 2 sets of mirrors, as i need the latest and greatest in terms of source packages and such.
<majnoon> what country is cannonicol (sp) in ??
<stefg> Hobbsee: by switching sources.list, or one fat sources.list with to sets of entries?
<Vorbote> Has wxgtk broken with threading errors for anyone?
<Hobbsee> stefg: the latter
<Hobbsee> majnoon: it's registered to be in the isle of mann.  head office is in london.
<hetauma> majnoon, (sp) ?
<Hobbsee> hetauma: unsure of spelling
<majnoon> sp=spelling
<bazhang> Man
<hetauma> ahh!
<Hobbsee> maniacmusician: canonical
<majnoon> so uk mirrors prob be most up- to date
<Assid> hey did openoffice 2.2.3 make it in gutsy
<rothchild> I thought canonical were based in prague  for some reason?
<Ominous> if we upgrade to gusty beta when gusty gets released will the change from beta to live be easy?
<Assid> err.. 2.3
<majnoon> probably
<Assid> Ominous: dist-upgrade will do it
<bazhang> Assid: hey!
<Assid> hey bazhang
<hetauma> majnoon, u simply choose main mirror
<Assid> i normally use uk us and my country code
<bazhang> Gutsy rocks.
<majnoon> don't know it still upgrading
<Assid> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> *looks around for mod
<bazhang> Assid: how's your Gutsy holding up?
<Assid> removed it :(
<bazhang> why
<Assid> i use too many windows apps.. so i decided to just run it natively instead
<bazhang> but you still plan on using Linux?
<Assid> well.. my servers are all linux
<Assid> all debian for that matter
<bazhang> cool!
<Assid> im thinking of loading up gutsy on my laptop tho
<Assid> might just do it today
<Assid> since im really in no mood to work
<bazhang> it's nice, but watch out for the initial 300 updates..haha
<Assid> i have a beta from 2007-09-21 .. im thinking of getting the newer beta before i start
<bazhang> Assid: I think that's a tribe--then you are talking a thousand updates..
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> well.. my bandwith becomes cheaper post 9pm
<Assid> its 7.45 now
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> but you're going to waste all your time here instead..haha
<bazhang> er I mean spend it productively here...
<bintut> i'm running ubuntu gutsy amd64 here and i'm looking for a xen package for this distro and basically a similar to debian etch's xen-linux-system-2.6.18-5-xen-amd64
<bintut> what xen package then shall i install on gutsy? please advice. thanks.
<scizzo-> hello everyone...is the nvidia module in gutsy broken?
<bintut> scizzo-: what do you experience there?
<scizzo-> bintut: kernel module
<scizzo-> bintut: no kernel module found
<bintut> scizzo-: i'm not sure on my side but my system keep on freezing
<scizzo-> Linux psycho 2.6.22-12-server #1 SMP Thu Sep 20 19:25:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<scizzo-> gah..that one is wrong
<bintut> hhmmm.
<scizzo-> bintut: at the gdm screen?
<bintut> scizzo-: nope. after some time using this desktop, it just freezes
<scizzo-> bintut: it seems that the last upgrade made the xorg go nuts....that it overwrite the xorg file I had
<bintut> scizzo-: i don't know what's the problem here
<ReL1K> anyones start menu and bar on top disappear after yesterdays updates?
<scizzo-> bintut: not sure...it just doesn't find the kernel module here....hmmm maybe...hold on
<scizzo-> might have found my problem
<ReL1K> anyone know how to get the start menu and stuff back? :P
<bazhang> ReL1K: yeah, two people were talking about it earlier today..arnath and someone else (forget who) they were going to file a bug report.
<scizzo-> yes I found my problem....brb
<ReL1K> bazhang: gotchya...doing more updates, will see if this fixes it
<ReL1K> any idea how to manually add them back in the meantime?
<Mahrellon> Hey, again, I'm currently reinstalling Ub-GG and I'm wondering if it's possible to update from any source with no broken packages?
<bazhang> ReL1K: I think it's a bug for real--don't know if it's card related, or what--so far I've been spared..
<bazhang> Mahrellon: as in ever?
<ReL1K> bummer
<Mahrellon> Well, my problem is that last nights updates sort of pwned my restricted-drivers-modules and some other stuff making my Ubuntu installation unusable so I'm reinstalling now and hoping to find some way to prevent it =)
<Mahrellon> bazhang, only untill the real deal is out =)
<Hobbsee> Mahrellon: i think you want to wait until gutsy is released.
<Mahrellon> Hey Hobbsee. It's really that bad eh? =(
<Hobbsee> Mahrellon: no, just that you dont know what you're doing.
* Mahrellon goes "Oh God why?!"
<bazhang> Mahrellon: not at all!
<Hobbsee> Mahrellon: so for you, it'd be safer to wait until gutsy is released.
<bazhang> get it now, and yes I know you will invoke 'works for me'; have at it!
<Mahrellon> Hehe
<Assid> actually te more people try a beta version.. the more chances of a good release
<Mahrellon> There's really only one thing in GG that I really really need and that's DC++. Would it be possible to run Feisty and maby still grab the dc++ pack from GG?
<bazhang> very true
<Hobbsee> Assid: assuming they know what they're doing, and dont waste time with basic support questions.
<Assid> Hobbsee: pretty much
<Hobbsee> Assid: if htey're in here, asking questions like it's #ubuntu, and not filing good bug reports, they're not actually helping much
<Assid> well.. if its a real bug.. then they can pointed to bug report
<Hobbsee> Assid: it's not a bug.  it's something that happens every single time the kernel gets bumped up a version.  yet still people file stupid bugs about it.
<Mahrellon> I do fill out bug-reports when I stumble upon something I'm absolutely sure it's a bug.
<Mahrellon> But, my last question. Is it possible to import/install GG packages in FF?
<Hobbsee> Mahrellon: 'it depends'
<Mahrellon> Wise guy :P
<Mahrellon> :)
* Hobbsee is no guy, but you can try installing it.  if it doesnt, then you'll have to try more
<spr0k3t> so it's safe to reboot now that restricted is released... yes?
<bazhang> Hobbsee: hi!
<Hobbsee> hi bazhang
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: yes, assuming you have it installed
<Mahrellon> spr0k3t, new restricted released today?
<bazhang> sorry for my exuberance.
<spr0k3t> ko, downloading now.
<spr0k3t> thanks
<Mahrellon> Hobbsee, My pardon. I thought you were a "guy" =)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Mahrellon still wonders if they released a fix for yesterdays broken "restricted-drivers"?
<bazhang> I'm changing my nick to install_Gutsy_now!!; too long?
<vmlinuz`> Mahrellon: they did
<Mahrellon> vmlinuz, YAY! Cheers m8. I'll stick with GG then. Thanks for saving my entire day m8
<bazhang> Mahrellon: for nv cards?
<bazhang> nvidia?
<Mahrellon> bazhang, yeah, I have a 7950gt (NV)
<vmlinuz`> Mahrellon: np, and its working perfectly
<bintut> Mahrellon: what particular problem on nvidia?
<Hobbsee> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel  gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Hobbsee> there.
<bazhang> Mahrellon: wow, that's a nice one. You'll enjoy Gutsy (only after a suitable time following the release, and not before).
<Mahrellon> bintut, only that the package for restricted drivers was broken so I couldn't get glx (or anything related to it) to work. And I'm not hardcore enough to manually install drivers etc. I'm hoping to get there one day though =
<Mahrellon> *=)
<Hobbsee> Mahrellon: NOTABUG.
<vmlinuz`> I remember in feisty whenever i click on update manager, there wasn't really alot of updates, but in gutsy each day i click update manager and there are plenty of updates out there
<vmlinuz`> interesting
<Hobbsee> vmlinuz`: because it's still in development
<Mahrellon> bazhang, hehe. I did enjoy it untill last night :)
<bazhang> hahahaha
<vmlinuz`> Hobbsee: yea, but sometimes updating requires a system restart
<vmlinuz`> which i dislike
<bintut> mine is a geforce 7600gt. what i am experiencing here and maybe it's related to the nvidia driver but i'm not sure that my system freezes after sometime
<Hobbsee> vmlinuz`: well, duh.
<Hobbsee> vmlinuz`: kernels do that.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Assid> you know compiz fusion just drops the fps big time
<bazhang> bintut: very nice.
<minimec> vmlinuz`: I agree with you. To much kernel updates...
<Mahrellon> It's true. It's worked like a charm until those damn broken packs came down with the updates. Anyhow, thanks to the lot of you guys! I'll probably be back later. Thanks you all.
<Assid> i tried it out earlier with my 8600GTS card
<Assid> and it dropped by 1/2
<KevlarSoul> I installed Ubuntu , it created a new partition, everything seemed to setup nicely, I rebooted, and it went to windows like I didnt install anything else? No Dual boot choice? I use Vista....anyone?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Kernel update in progress, see !stages | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bazhang> what's a good game for (on topic, nothing to see here) Gutsy, as far as frames per second type game?
<mmkassem> vmlinuz`: but it does not force to reboot, you can just reboot when you want.
<Hobbsee> minimec: this is the firs tone in...a month, iirc?
<Assid> KevlarSoul: sounds very similar
<Assid> grub didnt install right
<vmlinuz`> mmkassem: true
<KevlarSoul> Assid, I assume.
<minimec> Hobbsee: You mean the first one this month? ;)
<KevlarSoul> Assid, no dual boot at all.
<Assid> hrmm
<KevlarSoul> Assid I checked the hard drive, and the partition is good.
<Assid> weird
<Assid> you didnt load it onto another drive by mistake did you
<KevlarSoul> I loaded it onto another drive than the windows O/S
<KevlarSoul> yes
<Assid> well
<Assid> then you need to boot onto that drive
<bazhang> KevlarSoul: I'm guessing that's it an issue with GRUB, the bootloader.
<Assid> as your primary boot device
<Hobbsee> minimec: oh hmm, last kernel update which you had to reboot for was sept 16
<KevlarSoul> Ahh
<bintut> bazhang: what do you mean by very nice?
<KevlarSoul> Well the only way I can do that is to set that in the bios
<Assid> im guessing thats where your bootable partition is
<KevlarSoul> right
<KevlarSoul> I would have hoped the grub dual boot would have known that
* Hobbsee decides she should have a break from here
<Assid> pretty much.. or press F8 during bios boot to get a boot menu on the fly
<Assid> Hobbsee: getting too geekiotic ?
<Hobbsee> people are determined to declare the archive broken, when it's just their understanding of the way the world works that is faulty.
<Hobbsee> Assid: not really - just sick of explaining the same stuff over, and people not listening
<KevlarSoul> So, anytime I want to use linux I should boot to the other hard drive
<minimec> Hobbsee: hmmm... Problably I have to much gutsy installations to update...
<KevlarSoul> not really very user friendly
<Hobbsee> Assid: so hopefully people will look at that factoid
<bazhang> bintut: well, at the risk of raising someone's ire, the system is very smooth, and if you have a good, reaaally good graphics card--as you do, then the effects, the total experience will blow you away, or something like that. But only after it has been released.
<Assid> add it to the bots
<rothchild> what permissions should a users home folder have?
<Hobbsee> Assid: already done.
<Hobbsee> Assid: already added to the topic, too
<Assid> hrmm k
<Assid> Hobbsee: just keep your trigger finger ready ;)
<rothchild> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<KevlarSoul> I thought GRUB or , maybe is there another boot loader I could use? , I thought those programs found the O/S on other hard drives
<bazhang> haha
<KevlarSoul> Can I edit the boot inin
<KevlarSoul> boot ini
<KevlarSoul> program manually?
<KevlarSoul> in winblows?
<Hobbsee> !grub | KevlarSoul
<ubotu> KevlarSoul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bintut> bazhang: i see.. :)
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: first link
<scizzo-> weee fixed my X
<scizzo-> :D
<Assid> people should just use multiple mirrors
<bazhang> bintut: cool..only eleven more days...
<bazhang> yes!
<Hobbsee> Assid: lots more people on the main mirror that way, though.
<KevlarSoul> Thanks
<Hobbsee> Assid: better for them to just slowly update, and learn to be patient.
<KevlarSoul> but wait
<KevlarSoul> Now that I think about it
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: no idea if that covers vista
<KevlarSoul> I could use the Dual boot with vista
<KevlarSoul> right?
<bintut> bazhang: i'm already running gutsy here.. but wondering this freezing up my system from time to time
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: should do, if vista handles it
<KevlarSoul> hrmm
<KevlarSoul> have to find out if I can edit the boot ini
<Assid> Hobbsee: yeah but it would prioritize and jump too right ?
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: if it doesnt, then you'll have to whine to MS
<bazhang> bintut: really high resolution?
<KevlarSoul> yeah
<KevlarSoul> I know
<KevlarSoul> not looking forward to that
<Hobbsee> Assid: yeah, to some degree.
<Hobbsee> Assid: sometimes apt is stupid
<redheat> guys
<redheat> hi again..
<redheat> does ubuntu support scanners?
<Hobbsee> some of htem
<minimec> redheat: all the sane scanners.
<KevlarSoul> oh Vista doesnt have a boot.ini
<KevlarSoul> great
<redheat> you mean the lunatic ones
<redheat> are not supported
<bazhang> KevlarSoul: when I dual boot, I always install the system I want least first, then Ubuntu; it is a really good neighbor; Vista, not so much.
<redheat> damn
<rothchild> what permissions should a users home folder have, I can't boot in to my old username cos xsession can't create folders or a ~/.gnome2 dir
<redheat> I have an hp flatbed scanner
<KevlarSoul> I installed vista first, then Ubunut
<bazhang> redheat: how old?
<KevlarSoul> Ubuntu
<redheat> 3770
<redheat> like 3 to 4 years old
<minimec> redheat: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<bazhang> redheat: HP stuff generally is really well supported. Don't know about that model, but you could run the liveCD and see if it gets/recognizes it.
<bazhang> redheat: in Linux, that is (really well supported).
<redheat> you know I thought when you said sane, you were kidding..there's a project calld sane scanners..?
<redheat> ok
<bintut> bazhang: yes. 24 @ 1440x900
<Assid> Hobbsee: is uk one of the primaries ?
<Hobbsee> Assid: mirrors?  no
<redheat> one last question, do we need to automatix in gutsy gibbon, and does it support it? and is it true that most of the applications that automatix used to grab will be included in future releases of ubuntu
<bazhang> bintut: I tried my nvidia card at 2000 something by 1400 or 1600 something and it ran for a while, then blam--so I eased it down to 1200 something by 900 something.
<Hobbsee> Assid: there's only one primary mirror
<Hobbsee> !automatix | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Hobbsee> redheat: you dont need it, you dont want it.
<aka_youtube> join #ubuntu+1
<aka_youtube> Hi
<Assid> i;ll prolly update the sources.list to get from us uk and sg
<bintut> bazhang: what do you mean by blam?
<Assid> since india's mirror is just theoretical
<aka_youtube> I have this weird update-manager bug...
<redheat> ok..just fyi I used it through the previous release and it never broke or caused me anything at all
<bazhang> redheat: need for Automatix at all.  blam as in crashed.
<bazhang> oops no need.
<bintut> bazhang: maybe this is what i'm experiencing.. but mine is freeze
<aka_youtube> update-manager keeps removing my linux-restricted-modules...-generic file and I have to reinstall it manually
<bazhang> bintut: well yes, as in can
<bazhang> not use the computer, need hard re-start (sorry about the premature enter, new keyboard).
<redheat> ok Hobbsee, I went over to compizfusion and posted a question about KDE and still waiting for their answer
<redheat> anyhow, thank you all for your support and help guys/gals, truely appreciated
<Assid> hrmm i wonder how well the mobility radeon will scale w/ compiz
<arnath> Hobbsee: i got internet working again on my linux computer, i isntalled another network card on it
<bintut> bazhang: i see. that's what i am experiencing here. my system just freezes from time to time and i have to hard reboot my system
<piotr_> !stages
<bintut> bazhang: but the compiz+fusion here is perfectly working
<arnath> Hobbsee: is it normal that i have no eth0 thought?
<aka_youtube> am i the only one with this update-manager bug?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Hobbsee> arnath: yeah
<arnath> Hobbsee: they changed this in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> aka_youtube: depends what it is...
<Hobbsee> arnath: it's a bug.  it's now been fixed.
<arnath> Hobbsee: so if i do an upgrade, it should be back?
<aka_youtube> it removes my restricted (video drivers) module when it updates
<aka_youtube> ...and I have to reinstall manually
<Hobbsee> arnath: it'll probably stay that way now
<Hobbsee> aka_youtube: please see !stages
<arnath> Hobbsee: that...sux... :|
<arnath> Hobbsee: would a reinstall fix it? (with latest gutsy then)
<aka_youtube> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Hobbsee> arnath: yes, if you're desperate enough to
<arnath> Hobbsee: not atm, but if it dies again...
<aka_youtube> thx hobbsee
<spr0k3t> hmm, still having some problems with sound, anyone interested in helping?
<ReL1K> darn it, even after the latest updates, my start menu and menu bar on top are gone
<ReL1K> does anyone know how to re-add them?
<arnath> Hobbsee: whats the difference between an upgrade then and reinstalling the new version? there must be a way to get the same effect without reinstalling, no?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: click in that area where the bar should be.
<Hobbsee> arnath: i dont know the innards of udev and busybox anywhere near well enough to be able to answer that.
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: just get the normal change desktop background etc. stuff
<spr0k3t> hmm... checking
<ReL1K> latest updates hosed my start menu and stuff, anyone know if its been posted?
<spr0k3t> no bugs posted for gnome-panel
<Hobbsee> check under compiz
<ReL1K> dont have it running
<ReL1K> and if i run gnome-panel, says its already running
<rothchild> when I do ls -l what does the number between the permissions and the usr / grp represent?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: do a "killall gnome-panel"
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: do that, if i run gnome panel, says its still running
<ReL1K> heh this sucks :P
<redheat> guys hi again
<spr0k3t> it should start gnome-panel when the task is killed.
<mmkassem> rothchild: number of items inside the folder, 1 if a file ..
<spr0k3t> do you have any other panels?
<bazhang> redheat: hi!
<ReL1K> gotchya..still no menu then
<ReL1K> nope, no panels at all spr0k3t
<redheat> I know you're gonna pull your hair because of my questions, assuming there's any left
<redheat> my question is about the sound device
<rothchild> thanks mmkassem
<redheat> I have a built in realtek sound device on my gigabyte ga-965p-ds3, now under devices I found two devices
<humbolto> what do I need to do to make googleearth work well on compiz-fusion AIGLX nvidia?
<redheat> intel HD, and realtek..which one to use, especially on gigabyte's website,
<redheat> ok one of them has oss mixer next to it the other has alsa mixer which one to choose
<ReL1K> anyone else go tany ideas?
<Assid> humbolto: a good gfx card?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: what happens when you restart X? just curious
<humbolto> Assid: works well without compiz active.
<humbolto> stutters with compiz
<ReL1K> ive restarted a couple times, nada
<spr0k3t> humbolto: how big is your display and how much ram do you have on the card?
<humbolto> Do I need the Composite Extension being enables_
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: checking another option, hang on.
<humbolto> spr0k3t: Nvidia TurboCache, I suppose there is only very little or no physical RAM at all on the card.
<ReL1K> alt f2 works for me
<Assid> humbolto: should help
<spr0k3t> humbolto: screen resolution?
<Assid> humbolto: also opengl just goes slower with compiz active
<humbolto> spr0k3t: 1280x800
<spr0k3t> I'm thinking he's tapped out his buffered range.  I can't view a video in full screen on my system as it goes blank... when I turn off compositing, I can view it across all three monitors without any problems.
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: is there a way to add the menu's manually somewherE?
<ReL1K> like in xfce, can just right click add a menu..wondering if they just got deleted or something?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: yeah, I think... I'm looking into that.
<redheat> bazhang any ideas?
<DM|> anyone there?
<DM|> making sure im connected...
<savvas> no
<spr0k3t> don't know... I'm over here
<DM|> Did anyone elses update bork restricted drivers?
<savvas> :)
<savvas> yep
<Hobbsee> DM|: /topic
<savvas> you and a big dozen
<Hobbsee> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<spr0k3t> yeah, I rolled it back to -12
<redheat> guys, does anyone know which sound card to use?
<DM|> im running at 640x400 or something.. I cant hardly read my screen sorry
<humbolto> what is it with the Composite Extension in xorg.conf? Do I need it for compiz? What do I need it for?
<spr0k3t> Hobbsee has it.
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: no, i dont.
<spr0k3t> hehehe
<redheat> I have an intel HD OSS mixer and a realtek alsa mixer which one?
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: everyone who has it has a nvidia or ati card, and uses a restricted driver
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: although i got hit by the lack of wifi (same cause)
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: docs on gnome-panel are rather limited.
<ReL1K> guess im pretty much hosed then heh
<spr0k3t> Hobbsee: I got hit by both... it was about five minutes before I got it sorted out.
<Suurorca> redheat: if you got the a new intel hda audio chip, I for one had to compile alsa-drivers to get the dman thing work
<redheat> Surrorca, it works for me with no compiling whatsoever
<spr0k3t> I'm going to try my other system ReL1K, can you give me your uname -r
<redheat> http://www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2456
<Suurorca> then I suppose you got an older chip then the HP laptop I bought last week ;)
<humbolto> Uups, just crashed compiz.
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: it's a lesson to buy free hardware.
<ReL1K> 2.6.22-13-generic
<spr0k3t> k, when did you update?
<ReL1K> i just updated recently, like 20 mins ago hoping it would fix the start menu issue, but i last updated yesterday around 5:00PM then shut it down
<ReL1K> can i revert to a previous verison of gnome panel?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: k, going to try a couple tricks... ati, nvidia, or intel graphics?
<ReL1K> intel graphics
<ReL1K> gm965
<spr0k3t> k... brb
<spr0k3t> cool, got that chipset in one of the systems.
<ReL1K> cool beans, thanks
<bazhang> redheat: sorry! was away for a few...still having troubles?
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: 64bit yes?
<ReL1K> nope
<ReL1K> 32
<spr0k3t> k
<redheat> I don't know the sound comes and goes
<redheat> I don't know why
<savvas> check your wires
<redheat> did you have a look at my motherboard, and please no need for apology, I'm so sorry for bothering you all with my question
<humbolto> is gutsy restarting compiz when it crashes?
<Konam> hi
<darrend> I'm getting browser crashes with both firefox and iceape on print-preview.  on any page.  anyone else?
<Hobbsee> oh yay.  who was this person who filed a bug?
<Hobbsee> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Hobbsee> Stephanvaningen.  not on irc apparently
<DM|_> ok so i got my graphics card working again.. but i cant seem to get my resolution back. Doesnt the new Xorg clobber your settings? if so is there a backup somewhere i can replace?
<chrissturm> hey, how is that feature called that suggests installing a package when a command is not found, and how do i enable it for zsh?
<Konam> What is Visual (is in preferences-->sessions)?
<savvas> Konam: sexy window jiggles
<savvas> the world calls it 'compiz' :)
<Starcraftmazter> lol
<Konam> oh, i'm going to deactivate it :)
<KevlarSoul> OKAY
<Konam> savvas i'm having problems with the color of the background when i'm login
<KevlarSoul> I found a fix
<KevlarSoul> If you want to Add Ubuntu to your VISTA boot loader
<KevlarSoul> use a free program called "EasyBCD"
<KevlarSoul> EasyBCD is a gui front end to the boot sector of windows
<Hobbsee> (eww, vista.)
<KevlarSoul> it natively searches for LInux installs and puts them in the dual boot
<Konam> savvas do you have any idea of what's causing this problem?
<KevlarSoul> Im amazed at how simple it was.
<KevlarSoul> So
<KevlarSoul> Voila.
<Konam> i have all the updates
<KevlarSoul> EasyBCD
<savvas> Konam: nope
<KevlarSoul> believe me, more and more people have Vista installed on the computers they buy
<KevlarSoul> this will continue to popup
<KevlarSoul> EasyBCD you can point to the drive you installed the ubuntu on...
<KevlarSoul> and it creates the dual boot entry.
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: please document it on the first link on !grub
<ReL1K> anyone missing the gnome panel after updates?
<KevlarSoul> I dont know how to do that?
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: it's a wiki
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: you can edit it
<hylje> hm what package brings in mercurial (hg)?
<KevlarSoul> ahh
<KevlarSoul> Well
<KevlarSoul> okay
<hylje> nvm
<KevlarSoul> It says I have to login
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: yes.
<Hobbsee> so get an account.
<KevlarSoul> ugh.
<KevlarSoul> if you have an account just copypasta!
<ReL1K> alright, good luck on beta guys im switching back to slackware :p
<Hobbsee> KevlarSoul: might be useful for you to get an account - then you can document other things youv'e found - and report bugs.
<savvas> ReL1K: we'll miss you :p
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: looks like I gotta do the alternate install
<ratpoison> so what's new on the 2.6.22.113 problem with video cards?
<hylje> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<rothchild> ReL1k have you tried minimising something and then clicking where the bar should be?
<ratpoison> 113 = 13 obv
<rothchild> makes it re-appear for me
<ReL1K> savvas: righttt :P
<ReL1K> rothchild: yepper
<ReL1K> nada
<KevlarSoul> Hobbsee okay okay, im doing it :)
<ReL1K> when i minimize something, its almost like its goign to the very bottom right corner
<ReL1K> its strange
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: have you deleted your config file for the gnome-panel?
<savvas> ReL1K: what happened? gnome panel missing?
<rothchild> Ihave it at first boot on my i810 lappie but moment I use anything it appears
<ReL1K> no, how do i do that?
<ReL1K> savvas: yea
<ReL1K> not invisible
<ReL1K> missing
<savvas> ReL1K: alt-f2 killall gnome-panel
<ReL1K> savvas, tried it
<ReL1K> no go
<savvas> then you must've deleted it or something
<ratpoison> try double-clicking the space where your panel should be
<ReL1K> the only thing that i did yesterday was apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ratpoison> for some reason, it seemed to work for me (discovered it by pure chance)
<ReL1K> shut my computer down and turned it back on
<ReL1K> ratpoison: tried that too, appreciate it
<ReL1K> no luck
<spr0k3t> hmm... I can't find where the config file is.  anyone know where to find it?
<spr0k3t> for gnome-panel that is.
<luca> hi
<ReL1K> ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<ReL1K> just removed it and reset it to default
<ReL1K> nada
<ratpoison> savvas: about the fglrx thingy: I opened restricted manager, and checked / unchecked (without reboot inbetween) the box that prompts for the use of fglrx. Will it be ok after I reboot?
<luca> am I th only one for whom the daily updates have broken dual-core and Nvidia support?
<spr0k3t> k, was worth a shot.
<spr0k3t> luca: nope... it was a common issue
<luca> it is I fear
<savvas> ratpoison: probably, if not, then the restricted modules haven't arrived yet
<ReL1K> anyone know where the user add menu is at?
<ratpoison> how bout gconf-editor
<ReL1K> the name of it?
<luca> as modern as today :(
<ratpoison> is it there?
<ReL1K> without the start menu
<ReL1K> guess i can useradd
<ratpoison> try alt+f2 gconf-editor
<luca> is there any way to fix the problem, besides waiting for a new update?
<ratpoison> it's a graphical tool
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: can you do alt+f1 by any chance?
<spr0k3t> luca: it should be fixed... have you updated yet?
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: yea but it brings down a white menu
<ReL1K> nothing in it
<spr0k3t> oh how odd
<luca> spr0k3t today's update broke it
<ratpoison> white menu? that seems kinda susicious
<savvas> ReL1K: try to restart gdm. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ratpoison> try alt+f2 metacity --replace
<ratpoison> (if you use compiz fusion that is)
<luca> first ratpoison advice I guess :)
<SuperQ> man, the keyboard shortcut stuff in gutsy is anoying
<ReL1K> not using compiz
<spr0k3t> luca: give me your uname -r
<luca> a moment
<spr0k3t> SuperQ: ?
<SuperQ> spr0k3t: too many things controlling their own shortcuts
<luca> spr0k3t: 2.6.22.13-386
<spr0k3t> SuperQ: ah, that I have to agree with.  but it's the same in most other operating systems...
<SuperQ> spr0k3t: I noticed a new one: the search thing that is turned on by default now captures Alt-F3
<savvas> ReL1K: have you tried to restart the desktop manager? the command is safer than the ctrl-alt-baskspace shortcut
<SuperQ> spr0k3t: but isn't listed in gnome-keybinding-properties
<spr0k3t> luca: which graphics card are you using?
<ratpoison> Was altf3 used for anything else?
<SuperQ> ratpoison: not that I'm awareof
<nox-Hand> How do I make it install that version? The olde3r one
<luca> spr0k3t: nvidia geforce 7300go, driver nvidia-glx-new
<nox-Hand> I want an older version of ffmpeg installed
<SuperQ> ratpoison: but I normally assign Alt F1-F4 to desktop switching
<savvas> SuperQ: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts.. happy editing :p
<luca> I have installed also the nvidia-new-kernel-source and nvidia-kernel-common
<nox-Hand> * ffmpeg  0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2
<SuperQ> savvas: that's the problem
<nox-Hand> But there is newer in apt
<spr0k3t> SuperQ: odd, I would think f3 by itself would have something to do with search... but oh well.
<nox-Hand> How do I make it use older?
<ReL1K> savvas, rebooted a few times... gonna try something else
<ReL1K> gonna add a user and try loading that profile, see if its mine that is hosed
<SuperQ> savvas: the search box is not in gnome-keybinding-properties
<pvandewyngaerde> i have an error with d3lphin, it trys to save bookmarks at closing, but that given an error
<ratpoison> rebooting u guys and back in a sec
<SuperQ> savvas: also, a lot of the compiz settings are not
<pvandewyngaerde> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/pvandewyngaerde/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Toegang geweigerd. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<savvas> SuperQ: the desktop switching is ctrl-alt-right or left
<SuperQ> savvas: and are not editable without compiz manager
<SuperQ> savvas: yes, that's the default
<minimec> SuperQ: And if this was a Nautilus Key-Binding and you could find it in the nautilus section of gconf-editor?
<savvas> SuperQ: the compiz settings are in the manager, compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> savvas: heya
<ReL1K> spr0k3t/savvas, if i create a new user, start menu loads fine, must be my user account that is hosed
<luca> any suggestion to recover nvidia and dual-core?
<savvas> hi bazhang, you left before, and I can't remember what I wanted to say :p
<ReL1K> there anyway to reinstall gnome settings to default on a profile?
<savvas> ReL1K: go safe mode, see if there's something in the sessions
<SuperQ> savvas: yes, and compizconfig-settings-manager is not installed by default
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: that's good to know... make a backup of your .configs and restart
<savvas> SuperQ: you can always install it.
<SuperQ> savvas: I did ;)
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: do i just delete the .configs (back them up first) then relaunch it?
<savvas> then why are you complaining?! :P
<savvas> you have the tools to change the shortcuts
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace
<SuperQ> I'm trying to argue for usability for the non-power-user
<SuperQ> which is why my next statement is: minimec: gconf-editor is not a valid solution for non-power-users
<SuperQ> I think this is not something Ubuntu can fix on it's own either
<bazhang> savvas: I forget too, haha
<minimec> SuperQ: I agree with you... and ... it's not there ;)
<SuperQ> this needs to be pushed upstream to Gnome
<ReL1K> spr0k3t: thanks for the help, that did it
<SuperQ> anything that captures global keybindings must be registered in the keybindings manager
<ReL1K> removed the configs
<ReL1K> restarted X
<clusty> there was a proggie allowing to scan wireless networks, but cant remember name
<ReL1K> all back to normal
<KevlarSoul> Okay I edited the page
<KevlarSoul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<KevlarSoul> I added the info on Vista
<ReL1K> savvas: thanks as well
<syke> hi
<minimec> SuperQ: e17 uses the 'advanced user' policy with a button to make visible all the options. I like that...
<syke> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and I have to kill udevd which takes up 70% of CPU spitting out these messages:
<syke> [  379.608000]  device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<syke> [  379.608000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<SuperQ> minimec: yea, I'm a fan of that UI model
<majnoon> i love my radio card
<spr0k3t> ReL1K: good to hear!
<savvas> SuperQ: I believe that you'll get right on top of it to document your proposal for new key bindings/shortcut keys :) looking forward to read it
<syke> how do I stop it trying to load dm-linear, and why did the upgrade cause this to happen?
<syke> any help is greatly appreciated!
<SuperQ> savvas: hehe
<SuperQ> savvas: yea yea, I should
<SuperQ> savvas: where should I register my proposal
<savvas> try blueprints :P
<SuperQ> ok
<savvas> or the ubuntu forums
<savvas> or.. the gnome.org ;)
<SuperQ> heh
<syke> is there an IRC channel for people who have paid canonical for support?
<savvas> syke: you paid?
<syke> savvas: yup, about a year ago
<syke> I'm due for renewal next month :)
<LjL> syke, i don't think there is an IRC channels, there are other means of support
<LjL> !support
<ratpoison> well update, on my experience with today's update. if you upgrade, reboot and your compiz fusion with ati & xgl doesn't work you can: either boot from the 2.6.22.12 kenrel OR check / uncheck the box on your restricted driver manager and reboot. everything will be working flawlessly
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<savvas> syke: I don't think gutsy is available as an option
<savvas> read the /topic
<syke> savvas: I was told to try gutsy to see if my bcm43xx chipset is supported better
<savvas> syke: it's still BETA
<bazhang> syke: wireless?
<syke> I've had kubuntu since dapper and it has never worked with wpa2 on my chipset
<savvas> i believe it means it's a public test release
<syke> baz: yes
<syke> sav: no need to be insulting, you know :(
<SuperQ> yay! linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic finally exists :)
<rothchild> broadcom wireless has been a PITA for some time
<rothchild> skye have you tried ndiswrapper?
<syke> I know, but my support person thinks it should work now
<ChildX> is Flash installed by default in Gutsy?
<savvas> syke: no offense, I'm just trying to tell you that the paid support doesn't cover probably the 7.10 gutsy gibbon beta release
<syke> yes, but it slows down and stops working after a while when I use WPA2
<syke> WEP (or no encryption) works fine
<Aondo> ChildX  free the source, and it will :D
<ratpoison> is there some nettiquette that you are aware of, about how many apt-get update 's you can do per day? e.g. in gentoo you are requested to use emerge --sync no more frequently than 1/day
<minimec> syke: If Gutsy is not your first Ubuntu installation, you can try an installation. If not... wait two weeks.
<LjL> ChildX: there is a spec to make *free* flash default.
<syke> savvas: when the support person suggests I try upgrading, I do it. it actually helped for an issue I was having in edgy and allowed them to make sure siimlar issues were fixed before edgy was released
<clusty> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ratpoison> syke: we are not support personsL you should be aware that we are users like you
<syke> ubotu: I've been seeing these udevd messages ever since I upgraded a week ago
<syke> ha, talkin to the bot
<clusty> :D
<syke> ratpoison: I understand :)
<ChildX> guys, in which directory are the wallpaper files of Ubuntu gutsy?
<DM|> whats the command for setting resolution via terminal
<ChildX> the default ones that is
<ratpoison> in your home I think
<DM|> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<majnoon> syke, you only need to worry when it talks back ] 
<ratpoison> at least my swiftweasel puts them there
<syke> minimec: on this laptop, I used gentoo for 2 years and then installed dapper. i've upgraded to edgy and feisty since then.
<ChildX> ratpoison, swiftweasel?
<syke> anyways
<ChildX> are you refering to your brother perhaps? :)
<syke> my udevd floods with these messags:
<syke> [  379.608000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<syke> [  379.608000]  device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<syke> any idea how I can fix it?
<savvas> ChildX: google is our friend :p
<Suurorca> yeah I get a lot of those, too :P
<minimec> syke: As an advanced user you will have no problem with a gutsy installation... Believe me ;)
<Suurorca> retarded back to old kernel since I was too tired to deal with it now :P
<ratpoison> ChildX: swiftweasel = an optimised version of firefox. i THINK that it has also another name to avoid some licencing issues and make it in essence more free than firefox, but I don't speak much legalese to tell you more
<syke> it basically works the same as feisty, except for this udevd issue
<syke> those messages spin on forever, udevd takes up 70% of the CPU, and fills the disk with log messages
<syke> minimec: it beats installing slackware 96 off of floppies ;)
<ratpoison> ChildX: my 64bit OS would JUST NOT run the mozilla java plugin, and I then I came accross a script that installs swiftweasel that JUST WORKS with blackdown java (the working java plugin for 64bit OS)
<savvas> syke: can you do this and post it on http://pastebin.ca - do: lspci -nv
<minimec> syke: I admit that my gentoo experience was rather painfull. I preferred slackware.
<majnoon> next step after upgrade,see if can stream from my radio card
<ratpoison> seemes I pressed the X button by mistake
<ratpoison> :)
<majnoon> oops ??
<ChildX> guys, in which directory are the wallpaper files of Ubuntu gutsy?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@dsl144-251.lj1.volja.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!?=childx@*]  by LjL
<savvas> !
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<savvas> ah it
<majnoon> hmmm
<savvas> it's that dude that cursed
<Pusur> I now have 3 different kernels, plus the recoverys in the GRUB. How do I remove atleast 1?
<majnoon> INTERESTING question there Pusur
<Dr_Willis> Pusur - edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and set the # to show is what i do. i set it to be 4
<syke> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/727997
<rothchild> Pusur use synaptic and uninstall the unwanted ones
<Assid> okay i dont mind helping out a few downloads
<Assid> i got 1TB of bandwith in excess i am not using
<syke> minimec: gentoo was great for me, worked better on my laptop and my husband's desktop than any other distro. it just seemed to atrophe quality-wise over time
<savvas> Pusur: I'd suggest you leave them there for now, in case something bad happens
<Dr_Willis> I agree with Savvas... leave them there for now. :)
<majnoon> there lotsa time i needed older kernel to fix stuffs
<syke> minimec: my husband still uses gentoo. once he got the combo printer/scanner/fax working, that was all he cared about ;)
<savvas> syke: oops sorry, do that again with: lspci -nnv
<majnoon> couple semi-noob questions #1 kernel ver change in gutsy ? #2 does it automatically download sources if yes ??
<savvas> syke: and lsusb since we're there :P
<minimec> syke: It was indeed the fastest Linux I had on my Laptop, but it was a pain for me to maintain...
<bsm> hi, I'm running kubuntu with latest upgrades and cannot run openoffice.org... ** (process:7264): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<xbehave> i have na problem with an encrypted root install!where should i go for help?
<bsm> anyone able to run openoffice?
<syke> savvas: lsusb shows basically nothing
<syke> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/727999
<VousDeux> I'm not sure I understand the relationship, but my xorg.conf has sections in it for wacom for a tablet pc. I don't have a tablet pc, so I try to delete these sections. When I reboot, I cannot connect to my WLAN. I restore the previous xorg.conf and the WLAN works again. Can anyone explain this to me?
<minimec> bsm: yes
<VousDeux> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bsm> minimec: do you have a nvidia card?
<savvas> syke: your ethernet connection works, but your wireless doesn't?
<minimec> bsm: 7600 GS with nvidia-new twinmode, wm e17
<bsm> minimec and are you running 2.3.0-1ubuntu2?
<syke> savvas: correct. the wireless works in some configurations, just not WPA2.
<syke> it starts to get encryption errors after a while and then just stops working
<ratpoison> ChildX: isn't it in your home?
<syke> savvas: I'd like to fix the udevd messages first, though. right now I have to kill udevd from a tty when I first log in or else it eats up all CPU and disk
<ratpoison> it is in mine?
<minimec> bsm: how do I get the vesion number with apt-cache search? ;)
<ratpoison> (strike the " ? " )
<daubers> Hey all, I've been trying to install gutsy-server on a Pentium M laptop, and the kernel panics saying the processor is too old for this kernel. How do I rectify this?
<LjL> minimec: you don't, you need to show the package info
<ratpoison> ChildX: did you run Firefox as root by any chance?
<bsm> minimec dpkg -l | grep openoffice.org-base does it for me ;)
<LjL> ratpoison, childx is e
<LjL> gone
<ratpoison> ...
<bsm> minimec and which reps did you use for e17?
<minimec> bsm: 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2
<bsm> minimec: thanks. damn.
<bsm> :)
<minimec> bsm: I switches to dunnewald. cvs was to much changes for me
<bsm> minimec: whats dunnewald?
<luca> hi
<savvas> syke: what server repositories are you using? us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<minimec> bsm: deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu gutsy e17 sorry ;)
<bsm> ah dunnewind
<luca> am I the only one with big problems with dual-core and nvidia today?
<syke> savvas: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<savvas> syke: well.. the only thing i can suggest now is to kill udevd by using sessions, system > preferences > sessions
<Assid> hrmm.. why cant htey add raid and lvm support to the desktop as well instead of just the alternate?
<syke> savvas: hm, ok. it did work before the upgrade. I guess that module is removed from the new kernel?
<bsm> thanks minimec
<savvas> syke: no idea, I'm a simple end user as you are :)
<minimec> bsmnp
<luca> syke savvas what modules are you talking about?
<savvas> Assid: good question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<syke> luca: my udevd is producing a lot of messages
<luca> oh ok
<Assid> also if you dont start with LVM support.. and later you add a new drive. BUT any drives henceforth you want with LVM.. how do you add that
<DM|> anynone here use a 1680x1050 resolution? i need your assistance
<DM|> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> I use that res on my desktop. it works fine.
<Dr_Willis> dident have to do anything. other then install teh nvidia drivers
<DM|> can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<DM|> for some reason dpkg-reconfig isnt detecting my reso correctly
<Dr_Willis> What video card ya got?
<DM|> Vid card works fine, even compiz works , i just need a xorg.conf to copy from
<Dr_Willis> well its on my OTHER machine. not this one.. so cant help ya at this time.
<DM|> doh
<DM|> anyone else use 1680x1050 resolution here?
<Dr_Willis> if i recall. my xorg.conf dident even list the res. it gets them from the monitor DVI/stuff some how.
<benlake> hda_intel has been properly detected for my sound card, I've selected it in the Mixer, but I get no sound.... where might I start looking?
<DM|> it lists it :)
<Dr_Willis> you should be able to edit the line that has the4 modes and enter 1050xwhatever then.
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course it thinks your monitor cant handle it.. for some reason
<savvas> benlake: what are you trying to play?
<benlake> mp3
<DM|> Dr_Willis i have, they have so much extra crud in there i dont know if im getting everything
<savvas> benlake: you have the codecs installed?
<benlake> well VLC doesn't complain
<Dr_Willis> DM|:  thats odd.. My xorg.conf is amazingly Minimal these days.
<Dr_Willis> seems every new release it gets smaller and smaller.
<Dr_Willis> If you got an nvidia card. I recall befor the res NOT gettting seen right - UNTILL i installed the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> well updates done.. gotta reboots.. bbl
<savvas> benlake: try in totem
<DM|> Dr_Willis thats the thing i can set it through nvidia-settings just fine, i just cant do it from screen res in ubuntu
<DM|> Dr_Willis it got borked because of the last gutsy update to the kernel
<Konam> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<DM|> konam please stop that,
<Konam> stop what?
<benlake> savvas:  alright.
<DM|> konam stages, just because someone mentions kernel update doesnt call for a ubotu !comment
<savvas> benlake: also check for unknown devices when you do: lspci
<DM|> konam i just find it annoying and spams the channel unless someone truely needs it
<jussi01> !botabuse > Konam
<Wolfpaws> Hi. I want to try KDE4, but how do I put the option in the kdm menu?
<Konam> DM| but i just did it once
<Assid> kde4 ? beta ?
<stdin> Wolfpaws: read the guide
<luca> well actually it was useful to me, the stages I mean :)
<Assid> kde beta on gutsy? scary
<Wolfpaws> Assid: mhm
<DM|> wolfpaws have you installed it? if so you can prolly select it from the "sessions" menu in KDM
<luca> how much time does it take normally before the stages are completed when the kernel updates?
<savvas> DM|: he wanted to say that the restricted modules for  your kernel might have not reached your repos
<Wolfpaws> DM|: no such option... Unless... Do I need to restart X?
<stdin> !kde4 | Wolfpaws, read the guide
<Assid> id prolly wait for kde to go final before i try that
<ubotu> Wolfpaws, read the guide: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<DM|> wolfpaws have you just installed KDE4?
<stdin> you have to add it
<luca> I have installed it
<Wolfpaws> yay, links. Thanks
<luca> last beta is as daily unusable as the an alpha I fear :)
<DM|> savvas sigh, but from what i said i wasnt asking a question just making a comment,
<Konam> the gnome splash doesn't work here. i tried to set it but it crashed when i tried to log in
<luca> I keep it installed only so that I am warned when an update arrives
<stdin> less, the alpha at least had a launcher
<Wolfpaws> I still want to have the sneak peek :)
<Assid> anyone else here running kde4 with gutsy ?
<redheat> hi guys
<redheat> is Hobbsee around?
<Assid> nah
<Assid> shes gone
<stdin> not at the moment, but it's installed
<DM|> brb
<Assid> stdin: issues with it ?
<stdin> Assid: well, it doesn't work :p
<benlake> savvas: I tried in totem, vlc, xine, and mplayer
<redheat> ok thanks.
<benlake> savvas: looking at lspci
<Assid> stdin:  cant be that bad :|
<stdin> Assid: there's no launcher atm, so you have to launch app by Alt-F2
<stdin> ^
<Assid> hrmm
<savvas> ^^
<benlake> savvas: what exactly do you mean by "unknown device"?
<bazhang> stdin: you're not an op?
<stdin> bazhang: not in this channel
<bazhang> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> thanks for not being an op? I'm not that bad ;)
<Assid> stdin:  php
<stdin> Assid:   abc
<Assid> abc ?
<stdin> aren't we just sending random letters? :p
<Assid> errrrrrr no
<savvas> benlake: something like this: 03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6121 (rev b1)
<redheat> guys sorry for bothering you again..in the sound settings what's the difference between OSS mixer and ALSA mixer
<luca> how much time does it take to developers to get the restricted modules up and running?
<stdin> Assid: then what's the "php" for (and I do know what php is btw)
<benlake> savvas: nada, http://pastebin.org/4255
<redheat> ?
<Assid> !stages | luca
<ubotu> luca: The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<rothchild> redheat I think OSS is depreciated
<rothchild> you should probably use alsa
<redheat> rothchild, as in inferior quality or as in software mode only?
<redheat> I have two devices associated with them..
<redheat> one of them called Intel HD, and the other Realtek...
<redheat> which one of them is hardware and which one is software?
<crdlb> redheat, there is alsa-oss emulation
<crdlb> so that apps using the oss api still work with alsa
<bazhang> robinson: update  will fix that.
<Creationist> Well, once again Amarok is picking and choosing when it will start.  I don't need to make ANY changes to my system and it will just fail to start (although it offers absolutely no error messages as to why).  Anyone else able to shed any light on this?
<robinson> thanks. I am running updates now
<luca> bye
<crdlb> redheat, so it's the same device
<redheat> ok these are my system settings, I have a Creative X-Fi platinum external card, and I have another built-in card made by Realtek and it support
<savvas> benlake: go to system > preferences > sound and test your cards there
<redheat> intel HD
<Dr_willis> THe Xi-Fi Card as far as i know - has ONLY linux drivers for 64bit Linux.. and  Im not sure if the external card is supported at all..
<benlake> savvas: well I would if I weren't running Mythbunut :) they told me to come here
<Dr_willis> the x-fi drivers just recently got released by creative..
<robinson> in previous Kubuntus, i made a shortcut key to run "kfmclient openProfile home" to open my home directory
<Dr_willis> as in last month lately..
<robinson> what is the new command to do this with Dolphin?
* Dr_willis would Love to have an X-fi Card.. but creative has really messed up with its linux support of that card at this time.
<redheat> this is my motherboard http://www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2456
<savvas> benlake: you have gnome as desktop manager right?
<DM|> Can someone here that is using 1680x1050 post their xorg.conf file
<rothchild> *has a fear of creative cards
<redheat> Creative have released no support whatsoever for a linux OS
<Dr_willis> rothchild,  My Audigy2 is now on like its 5th machine. :)
<redheat> it sucks and really bad
<redheat> lol
<rothchild> if you want a great soundcard check out www.echoaudio.com
<Dr_willis> Got a few of the old SB-Lives around also.
<benlake> savvas: xfce
<rothchild> *shudders
<Creationist> Heh, I've been using my SoundBlaster 16 for years... never needed a new one ;)
<redheat> so crdlb, rothchild, guys do you think they both stand for the same device
<redheat> no wonder, you're a creationist
<redheat> :)
<Creationist> lol
<Creationist> Touche
<crdlb> redheat, yes
<redheat> lol
<redheat> so they both stand for the same thing..
<savvas> benlake: sorry, no idea then, I only know you can run that in gnome alternatively from the command line as gnome-sound-properties
<crdlb> on my computer, the oss and alsa mixers have different model names
<redheat> wow that's a relief..thank you both so much for your help..
<redheat> and Creationist try to defossilize from time to time..see ya later and take care
<stdin> robinson: you mean "kfmclient openURL" not "openProfile"
<benlake> savvas: aight, thanks
<rothchild> yeah it sounds like the creative card is just not recognised
<robinson> historically, i used openProfile, i created a profile called "home"
<robinson> but anyway, how does dolphin handle this?
<clusty> can it be that my .bashrc does not get read when I log in?
<Creationist> Anyone know how I can track down why Amarok will not start?  It isn't issuing any errors.
<robinson> Creationist: delete the amarok config directory, then try to start it from a console
<rothchild> Creationist what happens if you try to launch it from a terminal?
<Creationist> rothchild: Nothing other than a message saying "Amarok is taking a long time to start.  Perhaps something went wrong?"
<Creationist> I think that "error" message was written by a former Microsoft programmer.
<savvas> lol
<ratpoison> Creationist: did you try launging it from terminal?
<ratpoison> launching*
<minuoh> hi, is there a way safely downgrade to feisty? in gutsy my wireless stopped working and resume from suspend crashes all the time...
<Creationist> ratpoison: Yes... see my comment to rothchild
<savvas> Creationist: check out the /var/log/ directory
<Dr_willis> clusty,  normally the .bash_profile gets read by a login shell. and normally that script then reads the .bashrc
<rothchild> have you tried what robinson said (don't delete it maybe just move it out of the way for now)
<ratpoison> Creationist: did you try reading Richard Dawkins? (it's a joke, sorry if It offends you)
<Creationist> ratpoison: Yes, I have actually and the guy is a complete idiot.
<savvas> Creationist: btw, maybe you have to kill a previous process, killall amarok
<pbx> When X11 is running, my machine runs for one second and then pauses for .25 seconds. Repeat until insane. Is that familiar to anyone?
<clusty> Dr_willis, dont have a bashprofile
<DM|> Anyone here use 1680x1050 resolution?
<robinson> i hope you're talking about Dawkins....
<clusty> Dr_willis, i rename rc to profile?
<robinson> i like to think moving the config directory is a good idea
<Dr_willis> clusty,  hmm.. wonder where it went. :) my old isntall had one
<VousDeux> in the Monitor & Display section of the System Settings, I can change the image format of my monitor to widescreen, but I cannot commit it from there. Is there something I can add to my xorg.conf to make this image format persistent to widescreen?
<Creationist> hmm.... now Amarok doesn't issue any messages at all.
<Bosambo> DM, Yeah I got that resolution
<Dr_willis> clusty,  or make one and have it witbn 1 line. "source .bashrc'
<pbx> It didn't happen in my initial install; it began after one safe-upgrade, then disappeared in a later one, and has come back with the latest (today)...
<clusty> did it now :D
<savvas> Creationist: check your system monitor
<savvas> it may have a zombie amarok :)
<Creationist> savvas: I have... it isn't already running.
<clusty> Dr_willis, no change
<robinson> good point! may be multiple instances still running
<savvas> ok
<clusty> Dr_willis, not even if i do a source .bashrc in a shell it inits my aliases
<VousDeux> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clusty> Dr_willis, used to work just fine
<savvas> Creationist: try this: sudo grep -ri "amarok" /var/log/
<Dr_willis> clusty,  try a xterm -ls
<Dr_willis> clusty,  also toss in some 'echo "this is .bashrc"' or otehr lines to see whats getttign read where/when.
<clusty> Dr_willis, no chage
<savvas> Creationist: also: sudo grep -ri "amarok" /var/crash/
<Dr_willis> clusty,  odd.. sounds like a potential bug here.
<pbx> So I take it other people aren't experiencing this weird .25 second hang problem when running X?
<Creationist> savvas: Last line in /var/log is /var/log/dpkg.log:2007-10-06 12:55:47 status installed amarok 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3
<rothchild> VousDeux you could just edit xorg.conf to only have the resolution you need
<Creationist> savvas: No results from /var/crash
<Dr_willis> clusty,  the .bashrc has some comments on the 'proper' place to put your aliases even...
<clusty> Dr_willis, the echo works
<savvas> Creationist: maybe it's some dependencies: sudo apt-get -f install
<VousDeux> rothchild, oh, so the image format list doesn't matter?
<Dr_willis> clusty,  i jsut edited the .bashrc , uncommented the example ll, and other ls aliasls. and ran 'xterm' and it took them
<clusty> Dr_willis, want me to post my .bashrc?
<Creationist> savvas: Nope, that wasn't it.
<minuoh> hat could be a reason for wireless networks stop showing in knetworkmanager? i still can see them in wifi-radar
<rothchild> the only times I've had trouble with amarok it's cos it was snagging on certain files have you tried getting it to scan your collection in smaller chunks?
<Dr_willis> xterm -ls also took them
<savvas> Creationist: I'm out of ideas then, cheers :)
<Creationist> savvas: It will start just fine every now and then (usually after a complete restart...but even then not always)
<Dr_willis> clusty,  im just using the default .bashrc could try making a minimal one
<robinson> Creationist: have you attempted to purge Amarok and reinstall? I know it is kind of a "windows" way, but worth a shot
<clusty> Dr_willis, lemme try with a skel one
<majnoon> upgrade been stuck on 5hrs left for 4 hours :(
<rothchild> VousDeux I may have mis understood you are you saying that when you select a resolution setting it's not sticking to it?
<savvas> Creationist: maybe it's a big folder for a media library? you'll have to clear the config files. try this: sudo remove --purge amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok
<Creationist> robinson: I believe I've tried that... I know I've reinstalled, but I'll give it another shot.
<robinson> check savvas' response
<bazhang> Creationist: are you one?
<VousDeux> rothchild, no, that's not it...there is an image format drop-down list that defaults to 'Standard 4:3', but my monitor is 'Widescreen 16:9'
<savvas> maybe you'll have to go manually and delete it's folder in home dir
<bazhang> I know off topic, sorry.
<majnoon> make seperate partition for mp3's ??
<Creationist> savvas robinson:  Hmm... says the amarok packages can not be authenticated... is that normal for a beta?
<VousDeux> rothchild, when I change that list item, I am not given the opportunity to save my selection.
<robinson> did you add some other sources?
<robinson> to your apt source list, i mean
<Creationist> robinson: Nope.
<rothchild> what happens when you hit ok?
<savvas> Creationist: apt-cache policy amarok
<Creationist> bazhang: Yes, I am.
<robinson> first beta for me, not sure. I usually get that message when i add "unofficial" sources
<savvas> 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 ?
<VousDeux> rothchild, so I was wonding if there was a statement I could add to the xorg.conf that would accomplish this
<clusty> Dr_willis, fokin ay. some bogus stuff was in the bashrc
<robinson> be right back, gotta reboot to apply my updates.
<clusty> Dr_willis, it was quitting before it was reacing en
<bazhang> Creationist: that happened early in the update--nothing to worry about that I saw. no real complaints from others.
<Creationist> Installed: 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3
<Bosambo> exit
<bazhang> Bosambo: ?
<savvas> Creationist: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok
<Creationist> Well, I've purged amarok and reinstalled... still won't start.
<savvas> hm
<VousDeux> rothchild, when I hit OK, the description for Monitor #1 will change to: Plug 'n' Play (widescreen), but I cannot commit the change at this point
<savvas> Creationist: maybe you'll have to go manually and delete it's folder in home dir
<Creationist> savvas: I've done that too ;)
<savvas> I'm wiped out completely then :P
<savvas> laters :P
<Creationist> ...leads me to believe it isn't a configuration issue.
<rothchild> VousDeux I don't think it will commit until x is restarted hitting OK writes it to xorgconf but it's not re-read until the x server restarts so you need to log out and log in again
<VousDeux> rothchild, the next time I look at it, it will revert back to 'Standard 4:3'
<WGGMk> so who else is 'lovin' Gusty
<VousDeux> rothchild, the xorg.conf never gets written, and restarting X does not activate the setting
<Creationist> WGGMk: Not I so far :(
<Creationist> WGGMk: Well, I love the stuff that works :)
<WGGMk> Creationist: whats up?
<rothchild> dunno then, I've found monitors and screens to be a bit flakey and now just tend to hand edit xorg.conf
<rothchild> maybe you should log a bug against it?
<Creationist> WGGMk: Eh, just a few random quirks that no one knows how to fix.  Nothing major but right now I'm REALLY missing Amarok ;)
<VousDeux> rothchild, that's why I thought maybe I could just edit the xorg.conf manually, but I have no idea what to add to the config
<WGGMk> Creationist: Kubuntu eh?
<Creationist> WGGMk: Yep.
<WGGMk> Creationist: not a big KDE fan.. or id try and help ya out
<rothchild> is your setup pretty straight forward (one monitor etc)?
<Creationist> WGGMk: I tried Kubuntu back in Edgy, but when I realized the devs don't spend as much time on Kubuntu as Gnome, I switched to Ubuntu for Feisty.  But I like KDE, so I installed the Kubuntu Gutsy Beta ;)
<VousDeux> rothchild, yes, as far as I know
<Dr_willis> I tend to mixx and match kde/gnome ;)
<WGGMk> Creationist: you know you can install KDE packages on Ubuntu
<rothchild> OK I'll try to help but please be aware I'm not an expert
<Creationist> savvas: Well, apparently there are updates to a ton of packes on my system that Adept didn't let me know about until I manually issued the apt-get update command.  So maybe this will help.
<VousDeux> rothchild, acknowledged...thanks
<rothchild> open a terminal and do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Creationist> WGGMk: Yeah, but I like KDE packages - I don't like Gnome apps ;)
<VousDeux> rothchild, I have it opened
<ratpoison> Creationist: I use amarok and k3b on Gnome, no problem except my amarok crashed once
<Creationist> WGGMk: And Dolphin, once they beat out the kinks, kicks the ass off of Nautilus and Konqueror as a file browser ;)
<Creationist> ratpoison: No, I know there's no problem doing that.  But I prefer the KDE environment over Gnome.
<rothchild> have a look at the section 'screens'
<rothchild> 'screen' even
<VousDeux> rothchild, I see it
<Phrozen_One> hey all, why isn't ntfs-3g installed by default in tribe 3? (using xubuntu)
<rothchild> you should see lines 'modes' that control  the resolution
<VousDeux> rothchild, I do
<viator> hey it keeps telling me composite extension not available does that mean i have to install xgl :(
<rothchild> are there multiple lines of settings?
<rothchild> resolutions
<crdlb> viator, video card?
<VousDeux> rothchild, there are
<viator> its an old ati xpress 200m
<crdlb> yes you need fglrx + Xgl
<VousDeux> Modes      "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1440x900" "1680x1050"
<rothchild> which one do you want?
<viator> hmm
<VousDeux> rothchild, the only one that works is 1680x1050
<clusty> can i run compiz fusion on a intel 950 chip?
<rothchild> you mean when you select it from screens and monitors or that is the one you want?
<crdlb> clusty, yes
<clusty> crdlb, compiz whines when i am trying to enable it
<clusty> crdlb, what do i need enabled to get it to work?
<rothchild> basically just delete the ones you don't want
<VousDeux> rothchild, I cannot change it, 1680x1050 is the only one that is available no matter what entry I make for Modes
<viator> itd be nice if it happened automagicly for ppl using ati .....sigh
<crdlb> clusty, can you elaborate on "whines"? :)
<crdlb> viator, setting up Xgl is trivial on gutsy
<rothchild> what are you trying to change?
<clusty> crdlb, sais cannot do it :D
<crdlb> just apt-get install xserver-xgl and you're done
<crdlb> clusty, glxinfo|grep direct
<crdlb> in a terminal
<crdlb> what does that say?
<VousDeux> rothchild, I want to change the Image format from 'Standard 4:3' to 'Widescreen 16:9'
<rothchild> ok that is defined by the resolution though (Ie the relationship between the vertical and the horizontal resolution)
<robinson> Creationist: did your amarok issue get resolved yet?
<VousDeux> rothchild, the Modes issue, I think, is a seperate issue...of which I am not trying to address at the moment
<rothchild> what is the default resolution for the screen you are trying to address?
<VousDeux> 1680x1050
<robinson> running Kubunty Gutsy on my laptop with Intel 945GM graphics. How do i enable direct rendering?
<rothchild> so if x is set to that you are in 'widescreen' mode (I think! Does someone wanna set me straight on this?)
<clusty> crdlb,  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<crdlb> ok
<crdlb> clusty, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VousDeux> rothchild, that seems logical, but I guess I don't understand why this 'Image format' list shows 'Standard 4:3' while I am running 1680x1050
<VousDeux> rothchild, I just want to make sure there is no stretching or skewing going on
<minuoh> please please i need help.. where do i start checking why wifi stopped working in gutsy?
<Creationist> No, my amarok problem hasn't been fixed yet, but apparently there are 200 updates I didn't know about until manually trying an update ;)  So we'll see when those are done.
<VousDeux> minuoh, try looking at the syslog
<minuoh> i did
<VousDeux> minuoh, does it work if you reboot...or just not at all?
<clusty> crdlb, 1000 lines of logs here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39777/
<minuoh> VousDeux: it stopped working after resumed from suspend, and after that nothing helps, no reboots
<minuoh> no noths
<minuoh> nothing
<clusty> crdlb, mind that i have one of those hybrid sony graphics
<crdlb> clusty, you have the nvidia driver installed
<minuoh> when i start NetworkManager --no-daemon, it shows activating eth0 (wired) but not eth1 (wifi)
<minuoh> is there a configuration for it?
<VousDeux> minuoh, without being an expert on the matter, I can only suggest that you review the logs...sorry
<clusty> crdlb, i have 2 video cards
<minuoh> wifi-radar sees the networks...
<crdlb> clusty, hybrid as in switching between intel and nvidia?
<clusty> yes
<clusty> i am usiong now the driver i810
<VousDeux> minuoh, It doesn't sound like the wifi driver is loaded
<crdlb> well unfortunately it's impossible to have both the nvidia and intel driver installed with acceleration
<crdlb> because the nvidia driver is proprietary
<crdlb> and doesn't use mesa and the dri system
<minuoh> VousDeux: how wifi-radar sees the networks?
<clusty> crdlb, oki. got it: lost cause :D
<minuoh> iwconfig shows eth1 as unassociated
<rothchild> vousdeux that's fair enough but I think if the screen is supposed to be a certain resolution and is running at that resolution you should be ok
<clusty> crdlb, any idea how to start debugging why suspend does not work?
<VousDeux> minuoh, that's a good question...I was just going by what you said about seeing eth0, but not wlan0
<nanonyme> clusty, yeah, ATI + intel might be a better pair in the future in that sort :)
<bill_k> anyone know how well a gusty livecd works on a macbook pro?
<nanonyme> livecd's always work slow
<crdlb> clusty, nope, sorry, unless it only is broken with compiz enabled
<VousDeux> rothchild, I appreciate your time, thanks
<clusty> nanonyme, well wated to use intel card cause the nvidia one makes mu laptop howl quite badly :D
<rothchild> no probs sorry I couldn't be more usefull
<nanonyme> heh
<bill_k> not concered about speed, just bugs and functionality
<nanonyme> clusty, not very surprising
<crdlb> clusty, you can, you just need to uninstall the nvidia driver :)
<VousDeux> rothchild, I'm not even sure it is a problem either...it just doesn't look right
<clusty> crdlb, is it a very bad idea to spin down the fans
<crdlb> well they're spinning for a reason :)
<clusty> :D
<VousDeux> it seems like I just can't get several issues resolved, and issues with resolution is one of 'em
<clusty> i ment like to start cooling strongly at 45
<clusty> rather then 38 or so
<nanonyme> bill_k, the stable release of gutsy is probably a better choice. that is, if you wait a while, you'll get to burn a better livecd, probably
<bill_k> nanoyme: thanks
<nanonyme> check link in topic to how long you'd have to wait
<clusty> back to the howly nvidia :D
<VousDeux> my issues are with my touch pad not being detected (it sorta works but cannot be configured), cannot change resolution, wifi will drop and cannot be re-established without a reboot, and power manager keeps trippin' out...any of these issues sound familiar to anyone?
<bill_k> 12 days :)
<nanonyme> + possibly a few days extra. dunno how fast the livecd's are made
<Ben_Cs> hello
<squidy> hello guys.. what's the best repository for eyecandies (compiz-fusion, whatever) to kubuntu gutsy?
<Ben_Cs> i have a problem. my wired network connection drops randomly. had this problem with feisty as well. any suggestions?
<bazhang> squidy: canonical's?
<VousDeux> Ben_Cs, have you tried another cable and/or port?
<squidy> bazhang, i was using download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb when i was on feisty...
<Darkligh1> I'm starting wine under Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10. When Wine creating him directory structure - my comp fully frosen. Helping only hard reboot from button on system block. In logs - clear. No one record from wine. Having ideas?
<Darkligh1> hi all
<bazhang> squidy: stay away from that and automatix/easyubuntu--no longer needed!
<Ben_Cs> VousDeux: no, but the connection doesn't drop when i dualboot to WinXP
<squidy> bazhang, i never used automatix or something like that..
<VousDeux> Ben_Cs, fair enough
<Ben_Cs> VousDeux: i connect to another pc directly, and that pc shares the internet connection. that other pc runs WinXP
<Darkligh1> anybody having problem with starting wine?
<bazhang> tuxfamily is just as risky..it's all under canonical/ubuntu now.
<squidy> bazhang, the official repository from cannonical has a compiz-fusion working well to kubuntu gutsy?
<Ben_Cs> VousDeux: someone suggested i get a switch, but i thought maybe there's another solution
<bazhang> yes. very very well.  (looks around for hobbsee) get it now!
* nosrednaekim swings Hobbsee's stick.
* nosrednaekim hits bazhang
<bazhang> yowch!
<squidy> thanks dude :)
<bazhang> no problem!!!
<VousDeux> Ben_Cs, I would be suspicios of ICS...it may be that since ICS is native to the Windows environment, that environment is more tollerent of errors. Using a router is the only way I can think of to eliminate that possibility.
<Ben_Cs> VousDeux: ICS ?!
<VousDeux> Ben_Cs, Internet Connection Sharing
<Ben_Cs> VousDeux: i see. ok thanks
<clusty> found a solutionL underclock the nvidia
<VousDeux> Another issue I should have mentioned before is that my Video RAM is shown as 256 kB, I have 512 MB...how can I fix that?
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: I think its in your Xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: (if you have shared ram at least)
<VousDeux> nosrednaekim, it's not shared, it's physical
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: thats odd. hmmm :)
<VousDeux> nomasteryoda, and I haven't encountered such a setting in the xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> my dear pupil, learn to file a bug you must.
<Creationist> grrr... my damn Amarok is STILL not running!@
<rothchild> anyone any good with gnome bluetooth?
<Creationist> Sorry for the language... I'm a bit miffed. lol
<Juggie> anyone know why add/remove off the application menu would not show all available software.
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: did you do updates?
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: run it from a terminal and look at the error
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I installed all the updates hoping it would fix the problem.
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: And running it in the terminal doesn't show any errors, just that "Amarok is talking a long time to load.  Perhaps something has gone wrong?"
<VousDeux> does anyone have any idea how I can bet my integrated digital camera to work?
<Creationist> I've purged and reinstalled, even manually deleted the config directory from amarok... nothing seems to work.
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: did you search on launchpad for similar bugs?
<rothchild> I can scan for the pc from the phone and offer a pairing, it asks for a key and the computer asks for the key all ok but then when I try to browse teh device from gnome it says it's not a valid location?
<threethirty> hi all
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: Ah.. not yet.
<nosrednaekim> hey threethirty
<rothchild> the phone is a sony w850i if that helps
<rothchild> creationist maybe it's time to try rhythmbox?
<minuoh> how can i install a package of specific version? like network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 ?
<Creationist> rothchild: I hate Rhythmbox
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: Nothing on Launchpad for this
<threethirty> last night i did the update that held back the resticted drivers, and today i updated and got them back.  Now my resolution is set to 1400x1050 when I need 1024x768, and the screen resolution app isn't changing it, any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: ask on #kubuntu-devel
<Lhademmo1> gnome-power-manager is acting all weird on my ThinkPad R51 laptop.
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: in the meantime, try Exaile.
<rothchild> lol ok forget that suggestion!
<Lhademmo1> If I'm inactive for ~10 seconds it lowers the screenlight to minimum
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: Is exaile a gnome app?
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: its a gtk clone of amarok.
<nosrednaekim> without the content browser
<threethirty> Lhademmo1: thats a productivity feature :-)
<VousDeux> threethirty, the only way I have had any success with changing resolution is by manually editing the xorg.conf Modes
<VousDeux> threethirty, however, in my case that has only had an effect when I run a generic vesa driver
<VousDeux> threethirty, when I run the development nvidia driver I cannot change it no matter what I try
<threethirty> VousDeux: i have the nvidia driver installed, and i haven't edited xorg.conf  in a while (im lazy) can you point the path or a walk through
<VousDeux> threethirty, the path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<threethirty> ty
<Creationist> nosrednaekim: Well, exaile crashes when I try to play a song... so that's a no-go ;)
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: heh.... try mpg123 (command line ;)
<VousDeux> threethirty, you will have to edit with root access
<Lhademmo1> threethirty, yeah maybe normally, but how can I extend the time 'limit'?
<Lhademmo1> Also, the on-screen "light-meter" is broken, and stays at 0 all the time
<threethirty> Lhademmo1: i have no clue i havent tried to run gutsy on my laptop yet
<robinson> dang. Seems like my laptop fan runs all the time on Gutsy
<pbx> No heavy fan usage here...
<robinson> nevermind, it just quit :)
<Lhademmo1> threethirty, because it's a "production pc" ?
<robinson> must be just paranoid
<bazhang> no problems here either.
<robinson> probably because i had the exhaust port resting on my thigh. I lifted it up for a minute and it stopped
<pbx> but these .25 second hangs are killing me.
<threethirty> Lhademmo1:hehe yeah
<frank_> pbx: you mean from compiz?
<pbx> No
<pbx> Anytime I'm running X
<pbx> I'm in wmii right now :)
<VousDeux> does anyone have any idea how long it usually takes for someone to review a bug report?
<pbx> I'm at a loss for how to remedy this. What are some nuclear options?
<VousDeux> I submitted a report several weeks ago, but I cannot tell that anything has been done with it.
<frank_> KnetworkManager says I have no active device in gusty kubuntu. I disabled encryption on my network and connected with kde configuration menu. I have no idea how to get knetworkmanager working.  I tried the gutsy ubuntu network-manager and that one works.
<robinson> in Kubuntu Gutssy, still having issues with the volume control seemingly not working on my laptop. It works visually, and even changes the mixer, but seems like the mixer channels are incorrect
<minuoh> ok i guess it's not only my problem: http://www.chuffle.com/20070929/ubuntu-gutsy-beta/
<VousDeux> Actually, I appended an existing report that said it was assigned, but incomplete. I submitted the information to complete the status, but the status has not changed
<pbx> whe i typeit come out like ts beausemy compute gruns for one secondand then stalls  a qrter sec.
<pbx> :\
<VousDeux> it's just a little frustrating that I have been trying for several weeks to resolve the same issues. I have researched every resource imaginable, but I'm getting nowhere.
<robinson> anyone else experiencin the "mixer" issue?
<VousDeux> and then I submit bug reports that do not seem to get any attention whatsoever
<VousDeux> I guess I'm just not sure what else I should be doing
<rothchild> VousDeux I know the feeling I had a bugreport logged for a while and no-one said anything until I reported back that it had been fixed and all of a sudden the channel came alive!
<VousDeux> Maybe someday, Linux will be user friendly, but I have been looking at it for years and it seems to still only be developer friendly
<robinson> is there a way to map my volume buttons on my laptop to affect the PCM channel instead of the master channel? thant would fix my problem
<VousDeux> In all the years I have been looking at Linux, I have never actually been able to use it for anything because I have never reached a point where I wasn't just trying to figure out how to make my hardware work properly.
<robinson> wow, been using it for about 4 years or more now.
<robinson> Hard to go back to Windows
<bazhang> VousDeux: it's a good idea to do a bit of research before buying new hardware--some companies are notably unfriendly to open source.
<robinson> Yeah, there are some apps that i miss, but for the most part, Linux just works for me
<bazhang> me too
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason i don't seem to have a splash screen or login/out sounds?
<frank_> VousDeux: The easiest way is to buy hardware that is known to work well with linux rather than try to make linux run whatever you have.
<robinson> you are correct, sir
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: it's a beta?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: i didn't know that :|
<ConstyXIV> anyways, does anyone else have splash screens or login sounds?
<robinson> i have them on mine
<robinson> Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> i always disable that stuff. :)
<pbx> VousDeux: I recommend the Mark Pilgrim approach, as frank_ et al.  are saying.
<VousDeux> to me, that's a little like saying these tires will work on a Ford, but not a GM, when really the tires are supposed to be universal...unless the hardware is Windows specific (like a winmodem) I should be able to expect it to be supported by Linux
<pbx> Why ?
<bazhang> VousDeux: sounds like why are there so many distros, why not just one?
<robinson> i understand what you mean, I have had some frustration with some hardware before too.
<bazhang> ie the baskin-robbins defense
<robinson> But, it ends up being like trying to play an Xbox game in a Gamecube and being mad at nintendo
<bazhang> haha
<VousDeux> hehe
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: it's more like putting parts in a toyota when everyone is primarily making ford parts
<bazhang> Ford +Vista = lemon
<robinson> both systems play games, but quite frankly, there are some exclusive Nintendo titles that wont make it to Xbox, and vice-versa
<VousDeux> I have always used popular main-stream hardware
<robinson> when you own a Gamecube, you go buy stuff that works on the gamecube
<ConstyXIV> everyone had gotten used to having the one OS (Windows) and then Linux popped up out of nowhere, and not everyone has adjusted yet (or refuses to adjust)
<robinson> sorry, i just love analogies
<bazhang> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<robinson> on a side note, do Mac users have a hard time with dial up?
<ConstyXIV> robinson: mac users don't use dialup, they all use FiOS broadband :)
<bazhang> hahaha
<VousDeux> selecting hardware for Linux shouldn't be that hard...If I search for the most popular video card, it should be supported
<pbx> VousDeux: "popular" and "main stream" are not technical attributes.
<robinson> VousDeux: i think i missed your original complaint. what hardware is giving your trouble?
<bazhang> MS shouldn't be a monopoly, with garbage like vista, but there you go.
<VousDeux> doesn't it make sense that if Linux wants to appeal to main-stream, they should support the most popular hardware?
<ConstyXIV> and anyways, i don't think macs have modems anymore
<bazhang> you have it reversed.
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: it takes quite a bit of work to support hardware
<ConstyXIV> just look at some of the docs AMD put out for the radeon recently
<bazhang> hiya squidy
<ConstyXIV> and linux devs don't always have the advantage of having docs (or any sort of backing) from the manufacturer
<pbx> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ConstyXIV> a big example is the broadcom wifi cards
<VousDeux> in my current situation, eg: this notebook, I expected to have some difficulties with hardware support at first, but the general hardware, like the touch pad, I never expected to have any problems with
<bazhang> which notebook VousDeux?
<ConstyXIV> what exactly is wrong with your touchpad?
<VousDeux> MS-1719
<bazhang> brand name?
<VousDeux> the touchpad works, but is too sensitive and cannot be configured or disabled
<VousDeux> Microstar
<bazhang> how old?
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: go to System->Prefs->Mouse and see if there's a "Touchpad" tab
<VousDeux> August
<bazhang> TheRepacker: can help!
<TheRepacker> What?
<bazhang> TheRepacker: touchpad too sensitive!
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: does the touchpad tab show up?
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, the tab is there, but when I click it, it says it cannot access shared memory...I have added the appropriate info to my xorg.conf, but the xorg.0.log says that the hardware cannot be detected and the driver is unloaded. The shared memory cannot be accessed because the device is not loaded.
<TheRepacker> sorry, desktop box here
<bazhang> oops.
<TheRepacker> nice try through,,,LOL
<bazhang> TheRepacker: sorry! couldn't resist..
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: first off, why were you mucking around in the xorg.conf in the first place?
<viator> i have desktop effects running now how can i configure them to work differently
<bazhang> TheRepacker: are you a dev?
<viator> when i click custom it does nothing or seems to
<TheRepacker> no, just a noob
<ConstyXIV> viator: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> viator: #ubuntu-effects
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, because that is what the warning and the supporting documentation I have found has said to do.
<viator> o ty
<Dr_willis>  compizconfig-settings-manager - is going to be the answer to a top 10 FAQ. in a week or so... :)
<bazhang> no problem
<viator> haha
<bazhang> that should be the topic on every channel!
<squidy> hey.. i've installed compiz from cannonical repository.. but when i try to run that i receive a segmentation fault error as you can see here: http://pastebin.ca/728123
<squidy> could anyone help me?
<VousDeux> the warning says I need to add Option "SHMConfig" "on" to the xorg.conf, I did that, but it did not help.
<squidy> i'm using kubuntu gutsy
<ConstyXIV> squidy: in gutsy?  compiz comes by default
<bazhang> not kubuntu
<ConstyXIV> oh
<squidy> kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Thats going to be a Faq also in a few weeks. :) i bet...
<Dr_willis> Faq #1 - how to get extra Compiz settings = Install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<frank_> Knetworkmanager says: No active device.    Anyone else have this in kubuntu beta?
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_willis> Faq #2 - how to enable it in Kubuntu = No idea yet.
<TheRepacker> I seem to have lost  libglx.so, anyone know how to get it back?
<bazhang> I've got it going!
<Dr_willis> Faq#3 - how to make Konqueror the default file manager under Kubuntu = No idea either. :)
<squidy> frank_, i'm receive the same message here
<robinson> frank: beta running fine here. Sitting on my couch using Wifi
<bazhang> I'll write the FAQ, for a price!
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu really should have built a more detailed (but still easier) compizconfig
<squidy> *receiving
<Dr_willis> #4 - how to install all the extra codec/java/flash/otehr things  = Install 'ubuntu-Somthing-somthing'  (i forget the name)
<Dr_willis> Heh heh/
<squidy> weird.. anyone here is using kubuntu gutsy with compiz successfully?
<bazhang> faq #5 the key bindings
<Dr_willis> squidy,  got Kubutnu Gutsy. but not using COmpiz
<ConstyXIV> Dr_willis: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<frank_> squidy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/149869    there is this bug here. I know very little about networkmanager. not sure what to do
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149869 in knetworkmanager "Gutsy Beta Kubuntu could not connect" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Dr_willis> I with the compiz control thing had a 'show all used key shortcuts' plugin.
<bazhang> compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> i wish it had.. :)
<ConstyXIV> myself, i remapped the "menu" key to invoke scale
<ConstyXIV> and ctrl-menu for expo
<bazhang> ring switcher
<ConstyXIV> since my touchpad only has 2 buttons
<squidy> bazhang, you've said compiz works perfectly in kubuntu gutsy.. are you using it?
<bazhang> compiz-fusion; I don't know about 'perfectly'
<VousDeux> I am really grateful to all of the friendly people who have tried to help in here, but none of them have been able to help me resolve the issue because none of them have been experts. I tried contacting experts by submitting bug reports, but that didn't seem to get any attention. How can I get expert help?
<squidy> bazhang, not perfectly.. but very very well.. heh
<bazhang> yessss very very well. hehe
<bazhang> no paint fire, though scared to try it
<bazhang> VousDeux: have you considered using a mouse until this bug is fixed?
<rothchild> I'm an expert just not in computing ;-)
<highvoltage> Hi, how can I try Ubiquity's unatended install in Gutsy?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: not really a fix on a laptop
<bazhang> hi voltage!
<ConstyXIV> but you can just turn down the sensitivity in the mouse prefs app
<VousDeux> I am using a mouse, but typing is very difficult when you have a sensitive touch pad always getting in the way
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: a workaround perhaps.
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: if your laptop has a touchpad button (either it's own button or fn+some button), have you tried that?
<VousDeux> I can't even breathe near this touch pad without it goofing me up
<bazhang> does ubuntu have voice recognition software?
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, no such luck...my wife's HP has such a button, but those seem to be rare
<robinson> sorry to break in again, but can anyone tell me how to map my laptop volume keys to the PCM channel in Kubnutu?
<terragna> Hello. I have been doing a lot of searching, but I can't seem to find any help on this problem. I've done a fresh install of Gusty and enabled Compiz. Everything runs and looks great.. My first question is.. how can I get themes like I used to have using Beryl? I installed emerald theme manager, downloaded the non gpl themes and they work, BUT they arent changing the fonts on the menus, is this normal?
<pqnet> i have a problem with gnome menu: no entries are shown, and I don't know what is that about. I think it has happened with last updates
<usser> VousDeux: wow i think u might be able to conduct some elaborate scientific experiments with that thouchpad, such as weighing molecules atoms and stuff like that :)))
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: have you checked along the F keys?  it usually hides in there (fn-f7 on my old one)
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, oh...haha...thanks for making me look again
<bazhang> compizconfig settings manager, terragna
<terragna> i have that
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, I just discovered which button to use with the fn combo to disable the touch pad
<bazhang> alt + f2 compiz --replace &
* ConstyXIV claps for VousDeux
<VousDeux> I looked at that button dozens of times and never made the connection :)
<bazhang> VousDeux: yessssss!
<bazhang> thanks for sticking with it!
<VousDeux> that is certainly helpful, but I would still like to know how to fix the problem
<bazhang> terragna: ?
<terragna> hmm i have the compiz settings manager -- my question is how to get themes for it the correct way.. ive installed emerald theme manager and have themes working, but they dont seem to theme the system's fonts
<pqnet> vousdeux the problem is your touchpad is too sensitive or similar?
<ConstyXIV> with compiz, is there any way to keep video from lagging behind moving windows?
<bazhang> terragna: sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<terragna> that doesn't work
<VousDeux> pqnet, yes, and I cannot configure it because the device is not detected when X loads
<terragna> but i dont want the themes, thats not the problem
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: compiz-fusion?
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: you can change the sensitivity in the mouse app, but i think that affects your mouse as well (not a problem if you don't always need a mouse)
<VousDeux> pqnet, when I try to configure it, it says that shared memory is inaccessible
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: yeah, the one in gutsy
<terragna> the problem is when i select the theme, the window borders change and it looks great, but the menu colors and fonts do not
<terragna> they stay human themed
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: have a good video card?
<ConstyXIV> terragna: you need to go into appearance and change them there
<robinson> VousDeux: sorry, are you using Kubunu or Ubuntu? Just remembered, i had a friend with the same problem. He resolved it by installed KSynaptics to configure the touchpad
<pqnet> vousdeux: I used to have such similar problems, it's a synaptic touchpad?
<terragna> that's how it works?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: mobility radeon 9100
<terragna> so emerald themes dont change font?
<TheRepacker> terragna: those changes are made in the apperance>theme> customize
<bazhang> wowza
<VousDeux> Kubuntu, I have KSynaptics installed
<ConstyXIV> robinson: and GSynaptics is the equivalent in gnome
<rexy_> hmm is it possible to configure networkmanager so that it will try to autoconnect without running nm-applet?
<VousDeux> I called the vendor, and they contacted the manufacturer. They are telling me that it is definitely a Synaptics touch pad
<rexy_> atm it appears to be waiting with connecting till i start nm-applet
<robinson> rexy: if you are having major issues with nm, remove it and try using wicd instead
<robinson> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<rexy_> i tried wicd, i didnt like it, plus according to what i've read NM is going to be with ubuntu for awhile as the default way to connect to the networks, so that is what i want to use
<bazhang> wicd is wicked
<rexy_> also, wicd doesnt autoconnect for me either
<ConstyXIV> rexy_: there's always the old-fashioned network-admin
<robinson> wicd should autoconnect to a network on all subsequent connections. Like in Windows, you must manually ocnnect the first time so it becomes a trusted source
<rexy_> i'll have a peek at it, my goal is to configure nm and only use the applet if i need to configure a new network
<robinson> or you could just use dhclient in console
<VousDeux> Is there another support resource that I may be missing that would allow me to get some expert help?
<rexy_> robinson: i configured a network, but it didnt autoconnect when the wicd daemons tarted
<ConstyXIV> rexy_: once you configure network-admin, it autoconnects until you tell it otherwise
<rexy_> robinson: dhclient requires me to first setup the wireless parameters?
<rexy_> ConstyXIV: doesnt that always connect to the same AP then?
<rexy_> or tries to anyway
<pqnet> vousdeux when does this problem with touchpad has started?
<ConstyXIV> rexy_: yeah, isin't that what youre trying to do?
<VousDeux> pqnet, since I took the computer out of the box and installed Kubuntu (x86_64)
<rexy_> ConstyXIV: i want a setup that autoconnects to known or open AP's, and where i can add configurations through a point & click interface i can run when and if i need it
<robinson> for me, dhclient eth1 will usually connect to the strongest unsecured network available
<robinson> you can manually configure using iwconfig
<rexy_> NM seems to do that, only have to convince it to do it at boot, rather then wait for the applet to start
<rexy_> robinson: doesnt that rely on a configured wpa_supplicant then?
<robinson> Gutsy has been the first distro that allowed network-manager to work with ndiswrapper for me nad my BCM4319
<robinson> not sure, i dont have any wpa encrypted networks.
<robinson> I have on public and one WEP in my home
<robinson> sorry, ONE public
<rexy_> i use wpa at home, most uni's use wep in enterprise mode, and the AP's on the way use a plethora of different settings
<robinson> i used to just use a MAC filter...
<robinson> d@mn secure, not passwords or additional "software" to worry about
<robinson> eliminates a lot of compatibility problems with connection soctware like NW or wicd
<rexy_> yeah, takes one packet from you to A bump you of the network and B collect my own ip on your mac?
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: about your problem--is it when you spin the transparent cube that the video lags, or when?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: pretty much anytime I move the video window.  cube, dragging, switchers, etc.
<frank_> robinson: did you say WEP was secure?
<rexy_> the whole spinning cube broke for me from tribe4 to beta :/, and the radeon driver is now unstable for me agian too, hope they manage to fix that before release
<pqnet> vousdeux there is an entry about your synaptic touchpad in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: I think that's an issue for all distros--I've heard similar complaints in #suse, #mandriva, and so on. probably the best place to ask is the "experts" in #compiz-fusion
<VousDeux> pqnet, yes, I'll create a nopaste...
<robinson> frank: no
<pqnet> vousdeux nopaste??
* usser launching air-crack
<robinson> it works okay enough, but anyone who realy wants in can collect enough packets and "construct" your WEP key
<usser> wep is a joke
<frank_> robinson: I know that's why I asked...
<Leonekl> hello folks
<rexy_> it's in use still, but they cycle the keys very often
<Leonekl> anyone here having issues with the LOGoff icon
<robinson> guess it depends on where you live. I dont have any ultra-secure info here, plus no one in this area knows how to do anything anyway
<rexy_> well they should anywa
<VousDeux> pqnet, http://nopaste.com/p/aRRpIG2Cab
<Leonekl> not bringing up the option to restart or shutdown the os
<Leonekl> it just freezes the pc
<robinson> rexy, what was your comment about MAC filtering?
<pqnet> oh funny!
<robinson> is one able to pull a users MAC id from packets and clone it from his/her machine?
<rexy_> that MAC filtering is trivial to get around, since anyone can bump anyone of a open/wep access point, and assume your mac
<void^> robinson: yes
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: ?
<rexy_> robinson: as i said, i can tell the AP you are leaving, it will disconnect you, and i can get on
<robinson> oh. I know very little about network security, obviosly. So, what is the best encrytion method to use?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: ??
<rexy_> robinson: wpa or better
<bazhang> did you see my comment above?
<robinson> does NM support WPA?
<rexy_> depends on your card
<robinson> also, i wonder if my Nintendo Wii does...
<pqnet> vousdeux you sure your touchpad is connected to /dev/psaux ?
<robinson> using a bcm43xx with ndiswrapper
<rexy_> yeah it should
<bazhang> wii supports wpa
<nosrednaekim> robinson: yeah.. it supports WPA
<rexy_> dunno about broadcoms, i'd guess they would with ndiswrapper
<VousDeux> pqnet, how can I answer that question?
<bazhang> I have it going now.
<rexy_> i dtiched my acx111 for a atheros card to get rid of ndiswrapper though
<robinson> you got me curious.... how does one configure WPA in linux? I have read a lot abotu wpa supplicant, but guess i dont understand
<rexy_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pqnet> vousdeux go to console (no x: ctrl+alt+f2) and login
<bazhang> it's all a dropdown menu now, used to be all console.
<robinson> gotta go potty, be right back
<rexy_> tmfi
<pqnet> then as root do "cat /dev/psaux" and try move your touchpad
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay, I'm logged in on tty2
<pqnet> if funny characters come out then it's ok
<bazhang> expert help arrives...
<pqnet> press ctrl+c to exit from cat and "reset" to restore readable characters in terminal
<bazhang> thanks pqnet!
<robinson> appreciate the wpa docs, reading now
<rexy_> there's a few good sticky's in the network+wireless section on ubuntuforums too robinson , they were a great help for me
<frank_> robinson: did you tru network manager?
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay, I did that
<robinson> network manager is working for me
<robinson> you mean to set up wpa?
<frank_> robinson: yeah for wpa
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: found it
<speart> Is there any report on Gutsy stability right now?
<ConstyXIV> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507332&highlight=mplayer+compiz
<robinson> not yet. This will be my first adventure into WPA
<ConstyXIV> speart: stable enough
<VousDeux> pqnet, I did not see any funny characters
<speart> k thx
<ConstyXIV> speart: still, be careful with your data
<robinson> my router offers WPA and WPA2 with personal and enterprise on both
<pqnet> vousdeux so your touchpad is not connected to /dev/psaux
<robinson> it is a Linksys WRT54G
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: thanks! and thanks for helping out!
<VousDeux> pqnet, sorry for the delay in response...I'm having trouble finding your comments because you did not mention my name in them
<rexy_> you just need personal robinson
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay so how do I figure out where it is connected?
<steven_> why does the sound come through so bad?
<pqnet> vousdeux do 'ls -l /dev/input/'
<robinson> tkip or aes?
<steven_> robinson, was that to me?
<speart> Should I download Kde or Gnome?
<bazhang> steven_: which sound?
<steven_> speart, what do you want
<robinson> to rexy
<VousDeux> pqnet, there are about a dozen lines in the results
<pqnet> vousdeux you should be seeing some mouseN entries
<steven_> bazhang, Alsa, it worked fine in Feisty
<speart> I want to install 64bit Gutsy
<VousDeux> pqnet, I see three such entries
<ConstyXIV> speart: i'm a gnome guy myself (and ubuntu is usally more gnome focused), but kde's fine too
<speart> Tried Gnome 2.20 with latest oSuse
<steven_> speart, they both are fine it depends what you want
<VousDeux> pqnet, should I just try each of them until I see funny characters?
<bazhang> steven_: this is a beta; if it's a bug I'm sure they will fix it
<speart> NM. I'll install both
<nosrednaekim> speart: KDE is OK in gutsy... doesn't have bullet proof X though.
<nosrednaekim> speart: ;)
<speart> What version of Kde Gutsy got?
<steven_> bazhang, Seems to be the same alsa, I lowered PCM to 0 then muted then raised it, it seems a bit fixed
<nosrednaekim> speart: just use GDM.
<nosrednaekim> speart: 3.5.7
<nosrednaekim> speart: and KDE4 is in the repositories
<bazhang> steven_: I had the same issue when I did the last update, and tried the same workaround. Cheers!
<pqnet> vousdeux yes, but usually they are set in random order so setting one of them to your touchpad could work not all times
<speart> stable or bleeding edge?
<steven_> bazhang, does it work
<steven_> it half works for me
<speart> KDE4..
<VousDeux> pqnet, oh, bummer....better solution?
<usser> speart: 3.5.7 is stable kde4 is beta
<pqnet> vousdeux you have windows installed too, and it works in there?
<nosrednaekim> speart: just the releases, no SVN
<VousDeux> pqnet, I do not have windows installed
<speart> thx
<pqnet> vousdeux good!
<bazhang> steven_: now it does, the last update reset it to zero, I just went in and manually adjusted it,a nd now it is ok.
<bazhang> and
<pqnet> vousdeux i'm thinking about a solution
<VousDeux> pqnet, awesome...I appreciate your time!
<pqnet> vousdeux which laptop brand and model are you using?
<VousDeux> pqnet, it is Microstart MS-1719
<VousDeux> oops
<VousDeux> pqnet, Microstar even
<robinson> gotta put it out there again.. Is there a way to map my volume keys to the PCM channel instead of master?
<rexy_> hotkeys
<nosrednaekim> robinson: sure, set PCM to be the default master
<rexy_> aka keyboard shortcuts?
<rexy_> not sure if volume pcm is inthere though
<pqnet> vousdeux try 'dmesg | grep mouse'
<robinson> i have set PCM to default through kmix. If i use kmix, all is well, but if i use the volume keys on the laptop, it affects master, which is not doing anything
<steven_> bazhang, yeah its half working
<bazhang> steven_: half?
<rexy_> robinson: yeah same problem here, i think they are mapped through gnome-keybinding-properties
<nosrednaekim> robinson: I am having problems with hotkeys myself..
<VousDeux> [   18.219047]  input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
<VousDeux> [   18.219599]  mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<steven_> bazhang, it still scratches a lot
<bascule> robinson: I too have the volume prob in kde, goes from 11% to nothing and back ... no use :)
<bazhang> steven_: I had that issue during the second round of updates (90 some or so), then it just went away--sounds fine now.
<robinson> worked just fine in Feisty
<nosrednaekim> bascule: same thing happened to me.... but now its gone!!
<steven_> bazhang, we'll see
<bascule> nosrednaekim: it works, or you have nothing at all?
<robinson> if i could just remap the dang keys, that would at least be a workaround. Wonder if this only affects intel_hda sound
<bazhang> steven_: by the way, I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, and there were 294 updates!
<steven_> it only happens in rythmbox with music bazhang
<bascule> robinson: I am intel_hda
<nosrednaekim> bascule: robinson: I think you have to set your hotkeys in the mixer global shortcuts
<steven_> yeah I had a lot of update
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. its all working good
<VousDeux> pqnet, I just thought of something...I had my touch pad disabled when I did the cat /dev/psaux/ command
<bazhang> steven_: get amarok! just kidding....
<rexy_> whats this registry like gnome thing called again? i added hotkeys and assigned functions in there, you could use that to change the pcm volume
<VousDeux> pqnet, I'm going to try it again
<nosrednaekim> rexy_: gconf?
<robinson> global shortcuts are only present for Master channel.
<steven_> bazhang, wouldn't fix the problem I don't think. KDE is mean anywho.
<bascule> rexy_: gconf2-editor
<robinson> the Master channel, if i adjust it, does not adjust the sound at all
<VousDeux> pqnet, I did see funny characters
<nosrednaekim> steven_: do try amarok... it might be a gstreamer issue
<bazhang> steven_: I know; I was kidding....sorry.
<pqnet> vousdeux ok
<pqnet> vousdeux this is a very good news
<VousDeux> pqnet, sorry about that
<bascule> nosrednaekim: tried that in kmix, no joy
<nosrednaekim> bascule: yeah... it didn't work right away for me either... I think it took a reboot or relogin.
<rexy_> if you set the main mixer thing to use pcm instead of master, doesnt gnome map it right for you?
<bascule> ah OK
<robinson> using kde
<robinson> is this an alsa issue?
<nosrednaekim> robinson: no... I think its a KDE problem
<bascule> nosrednaekim: it said XF86{Raise,Lower}Volume when i hit the key combos, so need X restart seems reasonable
<rexy_> i'd say it's a keybinding issue, your sliders work fine i suppose, it's the mapping of the keys to the right function that's wrong
<bazhang> pqnet: the voodoo that you do is great!
<nosrednaekim> bascule: indeed....
* bascule trys it
<robinson> rexy: not quite. If i am playing music and move the Master slider all the way down, the volume remains unchanged. It is only affected if i move the PCM slider
<pqnet> bazhang you tried it?
<robinson> just tried it using alsamixer in the konsole while amarok is playing. Same thing, Must use PCM instead of Master
<bazhang> yes..pqnet; had the same trouble, but was with configuring a usb game controller--I could never have done what you just did. serious kudos. Thanks.
<pqnet> vousdeux so if you try to configure your mousepad you get an error?
<rexy_> robinson: ah like that, i have the same i think
<picard_pwns_kirk> does anybody know if gutsy will have the CFS?
<robinson> it used to be that both sliders have an affect on the actual volume.
<rexy_> altough the master does affect the pcm if the pcm is way up i still get some sound
<bascule> nah, now I got no hotkeys :)
<bazhang> picard_pwns_kirk: no
<VousDeux> pqnet, yes, it will say that shared memory is inaccessible, and the xorg.0.log says the device was not detected so the synaptics driver was unloaded
<picard_pwns_kirk> dang
<picard_pwns_kirk> thanks
<nosrednaekim> bascule: NONE?
<bascule> well no sound
<bascule> I have sound no volume hotkeys .. I'll get there in the end
<pqnet> vousdeux you restarted X server after adding  Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<rexy_> hah you have internet, so 90% of the problem is already solved :)
<VousDeux> pqnet, yes, many times
<VousDeux> pqnet, I suspect that she shared memory is inaccessible because the driver was unloaded
<nosrednaekim> bascule: hummm my hot key is called XF86RaiseVolume for the increase key and <the same>Lower<the same> for the lower key
<bascule> yeah thats them
<VousDeux> pqnet, would you like to see a nopaste of the xorg.0.log?
<pqnet> vousdeux if the driver was unloaded there's no way the shared memory is useful
<pqnet> vousdeux it would be useful
<nosrednaekim> bascule: ah... I was confused by your notation
<bascule> it wasn't accurate :)
<VousDeux> pqnet, http://nopaste.com/p/arWr0KHxt
<rfcompte> hi
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off?
<rfcompte> i'm running gutsy beta, I upgraded the kernel and the gnome brightness applet suddenly stopped working. I have a vaio laptop
<rfcompte> any ideas?
<rfcompte> veresch: you want #ubuntu
<rfcompte> this one is for gutsy
<SoulChild> hey all, doesn't the vga parameter work anymore with new kernel 2.6.22-13 ????
<veresch> ok thanks
<kRush> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<kRush> grml
<Suurorca> someone tell me how in the hell is ref to restricted-modules an answer to a question about grub vga-mode option ;P
<kRush> Suurorca, sorry that was totally for my own information
<rfcompte> so how do i make my brightness applet work again with the kernel upgrade?
<majnoon> ok tried to install nvidia's driver and it says it can't find version.h
<bascule> kernel sources
<pqnet> vousdeux you still here?
<VousDeux> pqnet, yes
<majnoon> in vesa now :(
<pqnet> vousdeux try cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep Syn -B1 -A7
<VousDeux> pqnet, nothing was output to the screen
<pqnet> vousdeux so the kernel didn't recognize your touchpad as Synaptic
<VousDeux> pqnet, that sounds reasonable to me
<kRush> Upgradeable (upstream) in Synaptic means what exactly?
<pqnet> vousdeux try nopasting the output of cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<VousDeux> pqnet, I called the vendor, and they contacted the manufacturer, they assure me that it is a Synaptics
* mahrellon cries at the still broken packages of GG
<VousDeux> okay
<kyja> so where do I go to tell developers that my hp's hyper threading still over clocks my cpu and shuts my power off?
<VousDeux> pqnet, http://nopaste.com/p/angX0GPfk
<pwnguin> hp.com?
<mahrellon> Is it just me who end up with Non working NV-glx and a broken Compiz after the latest updates for GG?
<VousDeux> pqnet, I wanted to try the ALPS driver, but I couldn't figure out how
<kRush> kyja, file a bug if there is none already
<kyja> but whrere kRush ?
<kRush> !stages | mahrellon
<ubotu> mahrellon: The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<pqnet> vousdeux you have no other mouse connected now?
<kRush> !bug | kyja
<ubotu> kyja: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<VousDeux> pqnet, I have a Logitech connected to the USB
<kyja> thx
<guardian_> hi
<mahrellon> kRush, Thanks for clearing that up. I'd better go back to Feisty Fawn instead since I'm a former Windows User (who refuses to go back to the evil clutches of Microsoft) and I've only been using Ubuntu for a month or two so I don't know how to compile drivers :(
<guardian_> i installed gcc 4.2 on my gutsy, however i'm surprised there is no update-alternatives for it
<guardian_> what's an easy way to update the symlinks ?
<bazhang> hi mahrellon
<mahrellon> Hey bazhang =)
<mahrellon> How's it going m8?
<bazhang> mahrellon: good and you? How's your gutsy?
<pqnet> vousdeux try "sudo rmmod psmouse" and then "sudo modprobe -v psmouse"
<savvas> ah bazhang i remembered, you wanted a restricted drivers manager for kde right?
<pqnet> vousdeux and tell me which output do you get
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay
<savvas> bazhang: restricted-manager-kde should be in kubuntu
<mahrellon> It's gutted! I'm rolling back to Feisty for a few more days untill the real deal is out. I just hope I can manage to snag the new DC++ packages from Gutsy and install them on my FF =)
<bazhang> savvas: you can install it.
<savvas> bazhang: I think you were the one who asked
<kRush> mahrellon, I'm already seeing the necessary updates. but if something driver related happens there's always an easy temporary fix, just change "nividia" to "nv" in xorg.conf to get back into your desktop (but without 3d)
<VousDeux> pqnet, insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko
<bazhang> savvas: was I? this whole Gutsy thing has my head spinning.
<mahrellon> kRush, that's the problem. I'm currently quite addicted to World of Warcraft (slap self) so I really need the 3d. :)
<VousDeux> pqnet, man...I wish I knew about half of what you have probably forgotten :)
<kRush> mahrellon, hehe. runs nicely for you? my wow performance is the sh*t under linux =(
<rfcompte_> hi, i'm having trouble with the kernel upgrade, can any one give me a hand?
<savvas> 11:36:07< bazhang> savvas: all I see is choosing the card; where can I get the drivers?
<savvas> :p
<pqnet> vousdeux your mouse is detected as "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse". The problem could be a compatibility setting in BIOS
<mahrellon> kRush, mine works like a charm. I don't even suffer from any fps-drop at all when using latest wine+compiz fusion. Did you start your wow with "wine /yada/yada/WoW.exe -OpenGL"?
<VousDeux> pqnet, maybe I should have mentioned that there were also a number of line feeds after the result
<pqnet> vousdeux you should search for such compatibility option in bios
<kRush> mahrellon, yeah. dunno if it's my card (7800gt) or something else. but 30 cherky fps on hellfire peninsula =/
<bazhang> savvas: restricted-manager-kde - manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend
<bazhang> doh!
<pqnet> vousdeux 2 last tries: first, try again "cat /proc/bus/input/devices  | grep Syn -B1 -A7" now
<VousDeux> pqnet, the BIOS on this thing is very simple and I have read through it multiple times...I have never seen such an option in there
<VousDeux> pqnet, no response from that command
<mahrellon> kRush, hmm only 30? I have a 7950GT (Not much faster than a 7800gt) and I get a stable 50fps. Try to disable "World glow" and add "SET weatherDensity "0"" in your config.wtf. That's what made my Wow really rub some funk on the fps =D
<pqnet> vousdeux second, try to reboot without wireless keyboard/mouse plugged in, and try again that command. If it has response it can be a conflict between the two drivers
<pqnet> vousdeux other things I cannot think about now
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay, I'll give it a try...I have tried rebooting without wireless mouse before, but it still did not change the performance of the touch pad
<pqnet> vousdeux all your settings seems to be correct, this is a kernel/hardware problem
<kRush> mahrellon, thx will try that once my 3d is back ^^
<mahrellon> kRush, hehe. Good luck m8. Be sure to google for "config.wtf settings" to find even more funky stuff. (Like mouselagFix) =)
<VousDeux> pqnet, how can I get someone to look at it from the kernel perspective?
<rexy_> whats the purpose of the gnome-settings-daemon?
<pqnet> you should get some output from "cat /proc/bus/input/devices  | grep Syn -B1 -A7". It could be it's a new model of touchpad not yet implemented from driver
<pqnet> vousdeux forgot adding your name to message
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay, I'll try rebooting without the wireless now...brb
<pqnet> vousdeux or it could be an issue related to 64bit. Try get a live cd of a 32-bit version, and try "cat /proc/bus/input/devices  | grep Syn -B1 -A7" on that one
<pqnet> vousdeux wait!
<savvas> is the restricted modules resolved?
<VousDeux> pqnet, waiting...
<savvas> ah anyway, restarting
<VousDeux> pqnet, I tried the 32-bit live cd, but I did not try that command on it
<majnoon> ok tried to install nvidia's driver and it says it can't find version.h
<savvas> majnoon: are you trying to install a driver from nvidia.com ?
<frostburn> looks like your kernel headers are missing
<guardian> please, i installed gcc 4.2 on my gutsy, however i'm surprised there is no update-alternatives for it, is there an easy way to update all the symlinks ?
<pqnet> vousdeux I have to go now, it's dinner time. See you later, or in next days in this channel, I'm looking for a solution of my problem too, so i'll be there in those days. You'll tell me if you're successful with your trials.
<VousDeux> pqnet, I will also check the BIOS again while I'm rebooting, but I'm fairly certain there is nothing there
<VousDeux> pqnet, okay...thanks so much for your time and effort
<VousDeux> pqnet, you have helped me to verify what I suspected was true
<pqnet> vousdeux most probably the driver for this touchpad is not in the kernel yet, so you'll have to wait for kernel devs to add it
<pqnet> vousdeux see you!
<VousDeux> pqnet, cya
<Hammy> Hi
<Hammy> how long does the update take??!!
<Hammy> im at 625/1015
<Hammy> its at fetching the upgrades
<rexy_> depends on your connection
<Hammy> DSL
<Hammy> 100Mbps???
<rexy_> did you select a proper mirror?
<Hammy> it been on for about 20mins and not it says 27min left
<Hammy> no i used the one that they gave me
<rexy_> Hammy seems fine, it can take up to an hour
<Hammy> on the offical website
<Hammy> oh ok then
<Hammy> thats all i need to know lolz
<Hammy> bye
<rexy_> bye
<ppj> i want my nvidia
<ffixxx> hi is there an easy way to enable compiz(-fusion) in kubuntu gutsy?
<bazhang> yes!
<stdin> ffixxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion follow that, ignoring the repositories section
<ffixxx> thabnks
<bazhang> stdin: I found that less than complete.
<stdin> bazhang: then update it, it is a wiki after all
<bazhang> stdin: really? anyone can do it?
<stdin> bazhang: as long as you have a launchpad account
<bazhang> stdin: I thought it was only members/devs?
<stdin> (which you should)
<bazhang> stdin: thanks!
<bazhang> ffixx
<bazhang> ffixxx: you still here?
<ffixxx> yeah
<bazhang> stdin: thanks again!
<bazhang> have you installed compizconfig settings manager?
<bazhang> hi VousDeux!
<VousDeux> hello
<stdin> "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<tokorona> I havea quick question, then I'll go back to what I was doing. Does anyone know where KDE Keeps it's menu file?
<bazhang> stdin: thanks again.
<ffixxx> yeah
<ffixxx> though is nt there something like beryl manager?
<bazhang> ffixxx: do you know how to install software?
<stdin> tokorona: couple places, /usr/share/applications/kde and /usr/share/applnk
<tokorona> Thank you
<ffixxx> yup
<bazhang> using the console, or synaptic/adept?
<ffixxx> whichever....
<bazhang> both?
<ffixxx> both
<bazhang> cool.
<rhalff> hi, I just changed to gutsy, and I'm trying the xen kernel, however it hangs complaining about ATA3 timing out, I have no problem with the normal kernel.
<tokorona> .. weird. (I'm trying to figure out why my KMenu no longer renders correctly.)
<tokorona> (As in, every entry is ":_ Entries in K-Menu..." it's relatively minor, but ..)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald emerald-themes
<bazhang> paste that into a terminal window and enter your password when prompted.
<bazhang> ffixxx: still there?
<ffixxx> okay
<bazhang> did you do it?
<ffixxx> yup they were already installed
<bazhang> ffixxx: you're using kde?
<ffixxx> yeah and sometimes xfce
<bazhang> best do this in kde;
<bazhang> hit alt + f2 keys at the same time, then in the window that appears, type compiz --replace &
<stdin> you'll want compiz-kde too
<ffixxx> i m using kde right now
<bazhang> stdin: that's included in the dependencies.
<stdin> bazhang: you sure?
<bazhang> or maybe not. no, you're right.
<bazhang> sorry.
<riotkittie> sweet. screen resolution changer is suddenly not changing my resolutions. <3
<bazhang> just suggested. stdin my bad.
<bazhang> ffixxx: after that, hit alt & f2 again, then type in the window that appears emerald --replace &
<bazhang> then go to kmenu, settings, and there will be only two entries, one for compizconfig settings manager and the other for emerald--choose ccsm and then scroll down and check the box window decoration (if you don't have any that is).
<ffixxx> advanced desktop effects setting ?
<nosrednaekim> ffixxx: yeah
<bazhang> ffixxx: yup
<bazhang> then go to town!
<luca> hi everyone
<ffixxx> how do i make it start every session? and btw wobbly is not working eventhough I enabled it...
<luca> does someone have still problems with dual-core/Nvidia?
<bazhang> you'll need to check the key bindings for each one, by clicking on the effect you want (don't choose paint fire!) and then hitting the tab marked key bindings--the super key is the former (ha!) Windows key.
<bazhang> ffixxx: it will start every session, or it will when its up to date...
<ffixxx> okay thanks
<bazhang> ffixxx: my favorites are the ring switcher, and the group tab and windows. rotating cube is so five minutes ago..yawn.
<bazhang> luca: what's wrong?
<bazhang> no problem.
<luca> bazhang: after upgrade today (kernel upgrade) I do not have dual-core or nvidia functioning
<luca> I still have a graphic interface, but the thing buggers me
<bazhang> luca: how high do you have the resolution cranked to?
<luca> bazhang: still 1440x900, that at least is okay :)
<bazhang> luca: I don't know; you're pushing the envelope of technologies here...sometimes beta stuff breaks...haha
<luca> bazhang I know :P the problem is, I guess, they still have to update the mirrors...I hope...
<bazhang> luca: do you have the rotating cube sharing the two heads (I'm guessing)?
<luca> I would if I had a functioning nvidia driver :)
<bazhang> luca: guaranteed breakage city!
<rhalff> Kenny3, vmware
<riot_le> hi  @all, anyone get a Segmentation Fault by starting totem (xine)?
<bazhang> hi ffixxx!
<riot_le> same problem with gedit
<luca> and tracker-search-tool
<rhalff> hm, I thought i've upgraded to gutsy, but only did an apt-get upgrade after changing the sources, in what state is the system then ? I'm now running apt-get dist-upgrade..
<luca> that one should fix it
<riot_le> tracker-search-tool works fine, but gedit and totem crash immediatly after start
<bazhang> rhalff: that only works after 10/18
<tokorona> so. hmm. I'm getting a weird "_:Entry" error when nothing I'm looking at has something like that..
<rhalff> bazhang, what only works ? dist-upgrade will fail ?
<VousDeux> if the compizconfig settings manager is not on my menu, what do I have to do?
<bazhang> rhalff: gutsy is development, not final.
<bazhang> so yes.
<riot_le> yes its still in dev but in beta-stat a system should work
<rhalff> bazhang, yes ok, I know that.
<luca> ah! tell that to KDE4...and I am a KDE-strict huy :-/
<riot_le> not everything fine but it should work
<bazhang> riot_le: not too many worries here; they fixed a broken cupsys and GIMP and uploaded it servers around the globe in just a few hours...haha
<bazhang> to servers.
<riot_le> yes i saw it, but i search launchpad and internet to find a Solution for my probs but found nothing
<bascule> ok, what causes right click -> properties to show pretty much exactly 2*usage that du -h does?
* bascule reckons it's actually a KDE bug
<riotkittie> sweet. 171 updates.
<bascule> ;)
<arnath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39801/ <- getting this when installing amarok
<bascule> arnath: gotta try a different mirror
<void^> it's looking for old versions, run an update
<arnath> its fixed, i set it to main server
<arnath> ran fine now
<bazhang> yay!
<arnath> :)
<arnath> o while im here, two tiny problems
<arnath> pidgin -> the text field to type in is like 1 or 2 pixels too small and when typing in it, the text "wobbles" up & down (very annoying)
<arnath> so i have to change the input field size with the mouse everytime (since it doesnt seem to remember previous size)
<arnath> can i fix this?
<redheat> everyone..does anyone of you use trillian for chatting?
<Dr_willis> heh - not heard of trillian in ages
<arnath> too cumbersome for my needs
<arnath> pidgin is kickass
<sinX_> trillian Astra is pretty slick!
<redheat> yeah, I know Dr-Willis, I had to use it instead of Mirc since it went commercial, and its the only chat client I use when trying to connect from windows
<redheat> absolutely its cool
<arnath> well, my other problem: the fontsize of the "title" of the windows is way too small (by title i mean the bar above the window which you can use to drag etc)
<arnath> its almost unreadable
<bascule> redheat: hydra is quite a nice wndows client
<arnath> and the buttons are tiny as well
<redheat> well thank you all folks, take care and have a nice day
<Dr_willis> redheat,  xchat is avilable for WIndows  (several versions of xchat even )
<bascule> of course they are all rubbish compared to irssi
<sinX_> arnath: system/prefs/appearance/font
<Dr_willis> of if ya got a machine in the basement with linux. ya can open up other ways to get to irc. :)
<arnath> sinX_: they are all set to the same :|
<arnath> and yet every other font is visible
<arnath> just the title bar one isnt
<sinX_> arnath: set window title font bigger
<masura> hi all
<bazhang> hi masura!
<masura> Some (possibly silly) questions:
<arnath> sinX_: seems to have done the trick, thanks
<masura> I'm running Gutsy on a Dell Inspiron 6400, which has a Radeon Mobility X1400
<riotkittie> trillian was cool way back before  i became a virtual hermit.
<sinX_> np
<masura> in failsafe mode, I can get resolutions up to 1400x1050
<masura> but using fglrx, all I can get is 640x480
<masura> is this a known problem?
<arnath> *suddenly all ears*
<arnath> i have a 1400 myself and have been considering switchin my laptop to linux as well :D
<arnath> did you get the correct ati drivers?
<masura> well, its a PITA
<arnath> pita?
<masura> pain in the *ss
<arnath> o
<rexy_> preemptive !lanuge
<arnath> damn :<
<bazhang> pain in the ###
<rexy_> to late :P
<masura> :p
<Dr_willis> Pita - that bread they put Gyros's in! its yummy
<Dr_willis> :)
<masura> yummy idd
<VousDeux> so many annoying little issues, I don't know if I can stand waiting 6-months for a new release, and then not even knowing if it will work then either
<masura> but a X1400 isnt
<arnath> masura: is only the 3D card annoying of you mean in general?
<Dr_willis> i still see compiz as very much a work in progreess.. :) even if its said to be 'useable'
<masura> Everything seems to work, except for graphics
<arnath> ah
<arnath> Dr_willis: compiz is working absolutely ace here
<Dr_willis> you never are sure if the 'quirk' you are seeing is a compiz issue.. or some other issue.. so step #1 is to always disalbe compiz
* bascule pats his ludicrously reduced price acer 5633WLMi that 'just works'
<masura> arnath: even the keyboard keys for volume up/down work
<arnath> nice :o
<ffixxx> i have another question, i want to install the latest nvidia driver nvidia-glx-new but xorg won't start
<masura> heh
<ffixxx> it copmplains about a kernel module mismatch
<arnath> i think ill wait till gutsy goes stable
<arnath> then maybe switch :p
<masura> this is my brothers laptop
<Dr_willis> arnath,  ive had issues with the 'vncclient' dialog not taking the input to enter the password. and some how  when some compiz settings are enabled.. using the 'tab' key in a gnome-terminal window. will 'dim' the window on the laptop. :)
<sinX_> ffixxx: try using the restricted driver
<masura> and I'm trying to move him over to Linux
<Dr_willis> arnath,  just annoyances. :) well the vnc thing is a big annoyance
<bazhang> laters folks...
<arnath> :D
<arnath> well i am safe...for now :|
<masura> bye bazhang
<arnath> though ive had my fair share of gutsy problems
<Dr_willis> si i imagine theres dozens of other little issues here and there.
<arnath> the most annoying being -> my network card just up & died
<ffixxx> the one the restricted manager offers me is too old
<VousDeux> ffixxx, I saw that last week, I had just updated the kernel and had to download the current nvidia driver
<bascule> it's a computer running software,loads of issues :)
<arnath> it was on eth1 and (though i got immense help from people on #ubuntu and here) it just wouldnt budge
<arnath> i had to put in another lan card to get online :|
<ffixxx> it has that annoying black window bug
<Dr_willis> arnath,  ive had samba issues with gutsy on and off also.. ;(
<arnath> samba has (so far) worked amazingly well
<Dr_willis> You mean the actual card died eh? :)
<arnath> Dr_willis: the card still works ok, cause its a dual boot windows and win has no problems
<Dr_willis> samba 'worked' but would timeout when trying to access some of the shares on the lan.
<arnath> :s
<Dr_willis> it would time out instantly..
<arnath> i actually had a very slow connection to my usb drive the other day, though i dnno if it was samba
<arnath> didnt think so at the time, but now youre making me wonder
<bastid_raZor> after entering gksu "update-manager -c -d" i get warning :could not initiate dbus .. is this an error worthy of waiting till the official release is out?
<atlfalcons866> is it normal to have 120 updates a day
<Dr_willis> the forums implied ti was a samba config setting.. but i was using the default config, and how could the samba config affect the fuse-samba stuff, and kde, and gnomes samba browsers. and the samba client command...
<Dr_willis> atlfalcons866,  for beta software - yes. :)
<atlfalcons866> ok
<satafterh> did they fix the install issue with 8800 nvidia cards
<Dr_willis> Its bug-squishing week.
<Dr_willis> satafterh,  it installed fine with my 8800gtsXXX
<bascule> is the relese the 17th?
<Dr_willis> bascule,  thats the target i think. Not heard of any delays
<bascule> thanks
<bascule> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<arnath> so far, its been a v good beta imho
<bascule> that top link is 12 months out of date :)
<arnath> i had waaaay more trouble with feisty on the release day then i did wiv gutsy in beta :D
<tokorona> I'm having fun with gutsy, yes. I had to reinstall ndiswrapper to get it work fine and beyond that, just the KDE menu goofup is bothering me.
<tokorona> (granted, ndiswrapperi s always picky.)
<bascule> tokorona: what menu goof?
<bastid_raZor> i've heard the error :warning could not initiate dbus" affected mainly  cups .. preventing it from updating
<tokorona> It's displaying "_:Entries in KMenu: Stirgi.." for anything that's default or KDE based
<bascule> in gnome?
<tokorona> IT's nto doing it for Add/Remove Programs, xchat, gimp, emacs, maelstron, lincity, firefox, xchat, etc..
<tokorona> no, KDE.
<tokorona> I run Kubuntu
<bascule> me too, not seeing it
<tokorona> yeah, that's what's irking me. I ran KMenuedit..
<tokorona> .. and it's showing nothing wrong.
<bascule> icon/theme issue?
<tokorona> hmm. It could be, although I didn't alter my theme or anything.. let me look at the theme display
<bascule> I've had annoyances like that with incomplete icon sets
<arnath> something strange, when i have an app on workspace 2 or 3 and i wanna move it to 4, it always goes to 1 :|
<arnath> and only once its in one, can i move it to 4
<Dr_willis> that sounds like a compiz thang.
<arnath> ah :p
<bascule> arnath: I believe there is some workspac bug in compiz, tell it in general that you want 5 workspaces
<Dr_willis> compiz has settings for the # of workspaces.. but i think that kdes own workspace settings.. can sort of cause conflicts
<arnath> amarok shows a popup saying what song its playing ay? although this is nice generally speaking, can i turn it off when workin/playing?
<arnath> ah wel, its no biggy
<Dr_willis> check the amarok settings yet?
<bascule> ccsm - general - desktop size
<Dr_willis> the OSD feature i think has a check box somewher and other settings
<arnath> Dr_willis: i was taking the lame road :<
<dennda> err "xrandr -o left" doesn't work with latest updates...
<dennda> worked quite fine up to now
<bascule> <offtopic> http://www.mixupload.com  loads of free electronica and dance music </offtopic>
<bascule> there is just so much top-quality stuff there I had to say something :)
* Dr_willis jams to Kenny G.
<arnath> what a plot...Two young teens' real selves are invisible to others, one due to his untimely death and the other due to the neglect she's endured since the death of her mother.
<arnath> hmm, ww it seems :|
<Dr_willis> arnath,  sounds chearfull.
<bascule> lol
<arnath> sounds horrid no? :D
<ffixxx> argh i still can't get nvidia-glx-new to work
* bascule sets arnath on /ignore so he can experience this himself ;)
<ffixxx> where are those kernel modules?
<bascule> running an update, the battery has been removed pops up, it hasn't ..
<Dr_willis> bascule,  cant seem to get the site to play muzak. :(
<dennda> err forget what i said. this was due to my stupidity
<wsjunior> wireless with bcm43xx doesnt work here anymore after latest update, is this a know problem?
<DM|> Figured id try again..
<DM|> Anyone here use 1680x1050 resolution running gutsy?
<bascule> Dr_willis: well ther is a cool trick I will share with you, in the second box it says flashvars file=http://some.url , copy that infront of wget, hit return, sit back, wait for the music .. :)
<vmlinuz`> is it better to keep gutsy updated by the X Update Manager, or by apt-get?
<vmlinuz`> or both are the same?
<DM|> wsjunior there was a kernel update, try booting through grub to -12 kernel
<DM|> wsjunior that should do the trick for now
<Dr_willis> i hear the update-manager is best for some reason..
<wsjunior> DM|: thanks :)
<vmlinuz`> Dr_willis: okay
<wsjunior> i noticed the new kernel but didnt know that it had problems with bcm43xx
<DM|> wsjunior restriced modules, try looking in synaptic and install the new restricted modules
<DM|> bah he quit
<DM|> sigh
<DM|> Anyone here use 1680x1050 resolution running gutsy?
<VousDeux> that is the only resolution that works for me
<Dr_willis> bascule,  there we go.. needed to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bascule> Dr_willis: I see, but that grab the file trick is nice for adding to the collection
<bascule> i like the lounge a downtempo stuff mostly, if you like kenny G check out Mister Fabio, *awesome*
<pbx> I just wanted to follow up on my earlier question, in case anybody cares, where my machine was running for 1 sec and then freezing for .25 seconds. I had put some bad code in my wmiirc for the status bar, which refreshes once per second... :)
<Dr_willis> bascule,  what second box? heh :)
<bascule> hang on
<bascule> under the track lists some thing that looks like this http://www.1clickcd.com/upload_files/mixupload/file-52963-1191600313.mp3
<bascule> flash vars file= bit
<Dr_willis> ok.. Not in the player....
<bascule> no
<bascule> i don't play them on the site, just grab them, I limit myself to a few a week to not annoy them, but it is very nice :)
<vmlinuz`> does ubuntu needs a swap partition
<Dr_willis> in the    Suport and promote this media and .... 'html' code area eh?
<ffixxx> argh noone nows how to get the latest nvidia drivers running?
<Dr_willis> vmlinuz`,  its a good idea to have a small swap Part . Yes.
<vmlinuz`> Dr_willis: I checked my partitions, looks like i don't have one.
<Dr_willis> its not NEEDED.. but its a good idea
<Dr_willis> :)
<vmlinuz`> i have 2gb of ram tho
<Dr_willis> i tend to just put a 512mb swap partition on every hd i got . On every machine..
<Dr_willis> vmlinuz`,  so. :) its still a good idea.
<Dr_willis> live cd's can use the swap partitions also.
<vmlinuz`> my partitioning is horrible
<Dr_willis> this gets debated every so often in the various linux foruims/mailing lists.
<arnath> ffixxx: i just enabled it in the restricted thingy
<bascule> Dr_willis: yeah that bit promote the DJ thingy, scroll carefully down and highlight from http:// to the .mp3 at the end, usually before &lightcolour
<arnath> ffixxx: worked great
<Dr_willis> Even if linux isent using the swap. its benficial for it to have it.
<arnath> ffixxx: other option is downloading them from nvidia site
<Dr_willis> bascule,  yea.. looks like a job for GREP! :)
<Dr_willis> file=http://www.1clickcd.com/upload_files/mixupload/file-53110-1191528814.mp3
<alecwh> I'm trying to get my sound working on ALSA, so I found a guide here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131133/comments/61 . After I cd to the directory, and type  ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel, I get this: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. Can someone help?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in dell "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [High,Confirmed] 
<ffixxx> the restricted thngy installed the wrong version
<arnath> ffixxx: download from the site then
<bascule> Dr_willis: say in a shell wget then drop the URL in front, all good :)
<Dr_willis> bascule,  now if i could find somthing worth listening to. :)
<Dr_willis> bascule,  will the RIAA come after me for this? ;0
<arnath> these days, the RIAA will come after you for buying a legit cd even :|
<bascule> i will recommend something, no RIAA all dance labels love the promotion, it is a self-promoting industry, sites like this are it's life-blood
<arnath> not the brightest of people running that show :p
<DM|_> .
<DM|> haha two instances, woopsie
<bascule> Dr_willis: anything by this guy http://www.mixupload.com/index.php?showuser=3495
<bascule> Dr_willis: given you mentioned Kenny G, seriously, the guy is world class
<Dr_willis> music for sensitive people (Deep House)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I did find some "starwars techo remix's" the other day that were cool.
<Dr_willis> Kenny G. and Weird Al.
<Dr_willis> Been listing to some Celtic type groups lately.
<Dr_willis> My dad though they were 'bluegrass' Heh.. with an accent.
<erichj> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<bascule> Dr_willis: check out the waterboys
<Dr_willis> hmm cant seem to find them in the search dialogs
<bascule> Dr_willis: not on mixupload, you mentioned celtic stuff, they are very good
<Dr_willis> Ok. :) heh
<bascule> The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues
<Dr_willis> Gotta love Lovely Ladies with  cute accents singging..
<bascule> all guys in that band :(
<Dr_willis> bummer. :)
<neh> I just installed the gutsy beta (64-bit server) on a new machine, and the network hardware isn't working at all. The hardware is the nforce 570, it's detected and forcedeth gets loaded, but it doesn't create a device entry. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> wife gets mad when i have lovely-lady-wallpapers.. but i can listen to them singing.
<erichj> i used to think the mars volta had a female lead singer. imagine my suprise when i saw them in concert
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bascule> Dr_willis: lol
<DM|> ok... no matter what i do my resolution STILL reverts to 640xXXX when i reboot, ive even removed the option for that resolution from xorg.conf and it still does it.
<DM|> or restart X
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. having issues with Frostwire cant enter text into the text entry fields...
<Dr_willis> wonder if affects other java apps also
<dennda> am I the only one who has no sound with -13 kernel? (login sound worked, but nothing else)
<uga> dennda: works fine here
<uga> dennda: if the login sound worked, I'd doubt it's a kernel issue though
<uga> try rebooting with the older kernel...
<vmlinuz`> is wmv a file extension for windows?
<uga> vmlinuz`: it's a microsoft's proprietary format
<uga> you can still play those in windows though
<uga> s/windows/linux
<dennda> err
<dennda> for some unkown reason the cable was uplugged
<dennda> maybe i kicked it out
<uga> dennda: lol
<Assid> err
<Assid> im having some issues
<Assid> i cant get the network manager to connect to my network
<Assid> im using a WEP 128 hex
<Assid> howeever, it only tries a 104bit hex
<vmlinuz`> uga: how
<uga> vmlinuz`: you need to install w32codecs (or w64codecs, if you are on 64bit os)
<Assid> how do i get this to connect to a 128bit hex?
<bascule> doesn't the drop down let you select what encryption type?
<DM|> mwahaha found a work around for my resolution problem ,
<Assid> DM|:  resolution problem?
<uga> Assid: I don't have a wifi network here to tell you about, sorry. But I'd really suggest you to use WPA instead of WEP
<DM|> assid aye, after last nights kernel upgrade it didnt give me restricted modules, had to install those this morning, and for some reason x wouldnt display my native resolution , i had to add a whole bunch of stuff to xorg.conf,
<uga> unless you love doing charity for your neighbours offering them free wifi access
<DM|> Assid you know its safer to use Mac address filtering + WEP
<bascule> wep isn't that insecure
<uga> there's lots of tools out there to break them
<DM|> Assid they can crack WEP , but its MUCH harder to get passed MAC address filtering
<uga> iwcrack was it?
<uga> sorry no, aircrack ;)
<bascule> DM|: can sniff all devices in range, hi-jack a mac, very easy
<DM|> uga aircrack is spotty
<Inox> how can i customize visual effects in gutzy?
<DM|> bascule but at the same time.. whats the chances someone in your area can do that or knows how
<DM|> inox terminal- ccsm
<bascule> in my area, me ..... :)
<mzuverink> Are all the plugins avail for mp3 support and such like in feisty - restricted extras or whatever?
<DM|> bascule well there u go
<bascule> There won't be many thiugh granted
<DM|> bascule personally ive never gotten aircrack to work. there isnt a howto thats worked for me
<Inox> DM: ccsm?
<DM|> bascule ive come to the determination that i have the wrong hardware
<bascule> airodump-ng
<Inox> DM, it doesn't work
<Assid> DM|: yeah.. but first i want it to connect to my network
<DM|> inox u running compiz, or basic desktop effects?
<bascule> well with out packet injectio it takes forever, jst a senseless amount of time
<Assid> it doesnt connect to a simple 128bit hex
<DM|> assid what router?
<Assid> dlink - di-524
<Inox> visual effects -> extra
<Assid> DM|: shouldnt matter on the router
<Assid> there is NO option to choose 128bit hex
<Assid> only 104bit
<mzuverink> Is there restricted extras package like in feisty for mp3 support and the like?
<DM|> Assid in network manager?
<DM|> assid or your router
<bascule> !restricted | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Inox> DM, visual effects -> extra
<Assid> network manager
<DM|> assid the reason i ask what router is because some routers just plain are a piece of feldercarb, and Ive had problems with hex/ascii or WEP for that matter,
<Nookie^> mzuverink: search for gstreamer package in synapic
<bascule> mzuverink: sorry, yes they are in gutsy too
<DM|> inox go to.....
<Assid> DM|: nah.. i got a mac and windows connecting to it no problems
<Assid> i even have a router bridging to it
<DM|> inox System>preferences>Appereance PReferences>Visual effects tab, click custom, and then the button to the right, "Preferences"
<DM|> Assid hmm tricky, what wifi card?
<mzuverink> Ok, I just noticed no medibuntu repos for gusty and wanted to be sure I could listen to my collection.  Any Idea when the repo for Canonical commercial will be available?
<Assid> err i gtta go check its a dell d600
<Assid> some intel 2100 or something like that
<DM|> prolly either a broadcom or a intell 2200
<Assid> yeah
<DM|> wow 2100 is  a little older, hm m, have you installed restricted modules?
<Assid> its in live cd mode atm.. its installing as we speak
<Assid> 50% done
<Inox> DM| preferences not shown
<DM|> Inox do a "sudo apt-cache search effects" and paste it in pastbin for me
<Assid> DM|: either which way.. it should allow me 128bit hex
<DM|> !pastebin | Inox
<ubotu> Inox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Assid> why is it stuck to 104bit?
<DM|> Assid its prolly a driver thing, have you tried using the "manual mode" to connect instead of network manager applet
<Inox> !pastebin?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Inox> don't understand
<DM|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DM|> Inox paste the output of the code i told u to plug in at that link
<Assid> DM|: only has 40/104bit
<Assid> i tried manual mode.. didnt help
<VousDeux> Assid, could it be an international restriction maybe?
<Inox> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DM|> Assid at this point im at a loss, have u checked out Ubuntu forums?
<Inox> i'm trying to use it, but don't know how
<DM|> assid for anyone with the same problem?
<DM|> inox see that big white box at that page?
<DM|> inox when you copy the output from the terminal, paste it in that big white box and hit submit
<DM|> inox then send me the URL that you copy from your browser
<Inox> Ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39809/
<Inox> is that it?
<DM|> inox i think thats a result of all packages try this
<DM|> inox "sudo apt-cache search desktop-effects"
<vmlinuz`> anything similir to amule but better?
<uga> mldonkey?
<Inox> I tried that and got nothing
<Assid> nah
<Inox> DM| got nothing
<uga> vmlinuz`: you could use kmldonkey with mldonkey
<vmlinuz`> uga: mldonkey is different than kmldonkey?
<DM|> inox kk go to synaptics for me, and do a search for compiz, tell  me whats installed
<uga> vmlinuz`: no, kmldonkey is a frontend for mlnet (part of mldonkey)
<vmlinuz`> uga: should i just install package mldonkey-gui or do i have to install mldonkey-server too?
<bascule> aren't they shut-down?
<uga> vmlinuz`: you should only need mldonkey-server, but possibly if you apt-get kmldonkey, it should get installed automagically
<vmlinuz`> uga: so should i just install package kmldonkey? Or is it rquired to get mldonkey-gui too?
<uga> you shouldn't need mldonkey-gui
<vmlinuz`> why tho, im using X. i like gui
<uga> vmlinuz`: kmldonkey is a gui =)
<vmlinuz`> cool does kmldonkey share files of mldonkey users?
<uga> you either use kmldonkey or mldonkey-gui, not both =)
<Assid> seriously
<Assid> i need some help
<vmlinuz`> uga: ok, cause i dont like amule, all videos in amule are .wmv :-/
<uga> vmlinuz`: heh, kmldonkey is a frontend for mldonkey
<uga> it's just a graphical interface for it
<uga> so yes, it shares with mldonkey users =)
<ppj> i want my nvidia
<Inox> DM| compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-compcomm-plugins-main, compizconfig-settings-manager, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main,  compiz-gnome, compiz-kde, compiz-plugins
<DM|> inox thats what is installed?
<VousDeux> Assid, from what I can tell, that 104-bit key is by design and is what you should expect: http://www.crazylinux.net/downloads/projects/wireless.pdf
<DM|> inox or option to install
<Inox> options
<kravlin> does bittorrent work in Gusty in the 64 bit version?
<DM|> inox so none are installed?
<DM|> kravlin u usuing the default bittorrent or azuerus?
<VousDeux> Assid, the part you would be interested in is almost all the way at the bottom of that document
<uga> kravlin: if you send me a nice torrent, I may test for you =)
<kravlin> DMJ: the default bittorent. It wasn't working
<kravlin> DMJ: I was just wondering.
<DM|> inox well i dont have much exp with the basic desktop effects, but if im not mistaken you have to have the compiz-fusion packages installed.
<lordhelmet> hey all...running gutsy kubuntu with gdd instead of kdm. standby works but when i come out of standby, it restarts gdm and i have to log in again, losing anything i had open. this happened before i upgraded to gutsy too (yes i know gutsty is still beta)
<DM|> Kravlin DM| :P
<vmlinuz`> uga: i'm in the setup. it says "locate your core" where that should be? I install it via synaptic
<DM|> kravlin hmm no reports here from 64 bit not working, i work on a 32 bit dual core so. :(
<uga> vmlinuz`: not sure what that means, it may mean where mlnet is?
<kRush> is there a workaround for rhythmbox using ~15-20% cpu?
<DM|> brb
<vmlinuz`> uga: yea
<vmlinuz`> uga: where is it the mlnet
<uga> vmlinuz`: /usr/bin/mlnet for mldonkey
<DM|> kRush i cant even get rhythmbox working for my ipod, cant load the plugin, i think the file is corrupt, but the thing is.. you cant download the plugin anywhere
<VousDeux> Assid, the only thing I can suggest is that you make certain that you have selected the proper key type in the wireless settings
<DM|> kRush Im just waiting for an update, using exaile for now
<vmlinuz`> uga: its not there :/
<uga> vmlinuz`: did it install mldonkey-server?
<uga> when installing kmldonkey
<Assid> VousDeux:  i did.. still cant get it :(
<vmlinuz`> uga: nop
<Assid> this sucks
<uga> vmlinuz`: then you need to install it manually. Strange.
<uga> root@dpcuga:/home/uga# dpkg -S /usr/bin/mlnet
<uga> mldonkey-server: /usr/bin/mlnet
<kRush> DM|, since it is also gstreamer based I don't think exaile would change anything on the cpu usage for me
<vmlinuz`> uga: doing it now
<vmlinuz`> uga: should i run mldonkey-server?
<uga> vmlinuz`: heh, hard question. I used to get it working nicely, and kmldonkey used to start mlnet automatically, but in my last run, I had to run mlnet manually
<uga> vmlinuz`: first time you run, you'll possibly get a message saying "connect to core was refused" or similar
<uga> then try File-> connect to core->Mldonkey
<uga> usually it works
<uga> if it doesn't, you'll need to manually run mlnet, but you shouldn't need to
<uga> vmlinuz`: I tried again this time, it auto-started mlnet
<vmlinuz`> org@nawaf:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/mlnet
<vmlinuz`> mldonkey-server: /usr/bin/mlnet
<uga> vmlinuz`: that's a query to check what package installed /usr/bin/mlnet
<vmlinuz`> uga: i'm getting that its confused now hehe
<uga> no, it's me who is confused =)
<uga> vmlinuz`: just run kmldonkey
<uga> then go File->connect to core-> and select MLDonkey
<vmlinuz`> uga: I did
<uga> you should be up and running now
<vmlinuz`> Connection to the core was refused. Are you sure it is running?
<uga> server list is there?
<uga> oh
<uga> I had that last week, maybe it does so first time you run the new version...
<uga> vmlinuz`: then go to a konsole/xterm/gterm.. whatever you use
<uga> and run mlnet
<uga> then try again
<uga> ie, just type in "mlnet"
<vmlinuz`> ok
<vmlinuz`> done
<vmlinuz`> do i keep this terminal  opened forever\
<uga> vmlinuz`: oh, a second... go into settings->configure connection
<uga> vmlinuz`: possibly better, some programs need the terminal running, else they close. Some others keep running if you run the process in bg with &
<uga> vmlinuz`: there's an option to set "path to mlnet"
<vmlinuz`> uga: yea thats done
<vmlinuz`> uga: i setup the path to /usr/bin/mlnet
<uga> okay... and there was an option to autostart mlnet somewhere, I believe... a second
<vmlinuz`> uga: ok
<vmlinuz`> uga: cool i see 3 servers now
<uga> good
<uga> you should see hundreds though =)
<wooza> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<vmlinuz`> uga: how
<vmlinuz`> uga: what is the best server
<uga> vmlinuz`: I guess it'll get more servers with time, but not sure
<jrib> vmlinuz`: you can "disown" a job after starting it so it won't close with the terminal
<uga> vmlinuz`: about best servers... heh, depends on what you're looking for, but that's OT =)
<Assid> nah
<Assid> it dont work
<uga> jrib: oh? I'm interested on that
<uga> how?
<uga> jrib: imagine you do "foo.sh &" to make it run on background. Can I still tell that app that it's not supposed to be running on this stdout?
<vmlinuz`> anybody here use Banshee?
<uga> jrib: or do you mean through screen
<uga> vmlinuz`: I forgot, another option is to run it on a screen. Do you have konsole installed? ie, kde
<jrib> uga: ah that I am not sure, but "disown" will make it so that the job you have in the background will not terminate when you close the terminal
<vmlinuz`> uga: no kde.
<uga> uhm...
<jrib> you can do "disown JOB" as well if you have more than one job
<vmlinuz`> uga: I use gnome. but i got screen installed
<lordhelmet> hey all...running gutsy kubuntu with gdd instead of kdm. standby works but when i come out of standby, it restarts gdm and i have to log in again, losing anything i had open. this happened before i upgraded to gutsy too (yes i know gutsty is still beta)
<uga> vmlinuz`: I don't know if gterm can work as a screen session
<vmlinuz`> hey, what are these processes. http://pastebin.com/m4a829a19
<uga> vmlinuz`: konsole makes it so easy to maneuver
<vmlinuz`> uga: I'm running irssi now as a screen
<slackern> I could be misstaken but foo.sh &>/dev/nil or something similar will make it not make any output, maybe someone can correct it not sure if it's correct.
<vmlinuz`> uga: in terminal
<uga> vmlinuz`: oh well, you know how to use it then
<filthpig> does anyone know how wine works on gutsy?
<vmlinuz`> yeah, screen is nice
<vmlinuz`> then deattach and "screen -r"
<vmlinuz`> right?
<usser> filthpig: fabulous )))
<uga> vmlinuz`: yeah, I just hate remembering those every time, and konsole does nicely.
<filthpig> usser, great :) Using the winehq repos?
<usser> filthpig: what do u mean how, lol it works period ))
<vmlinuz`> uga: what do you usually manage screen with konsole, you don't do "screen -r" or what?
<usser> filthpig: yea
<filthpig> usser, there are a few feisty apps that don't play nice with gutsy
<jrib> slackern: yes, but do you know how to redirect it after you run the command?
<filthpig> i.e. Azureus
<uga> vmlinuz`: there's a new tab button. If you press and hold, you can select if you want to create a new normal session, or a screen session
<Mykelyk> Hi, could someone help me with my first installation of ubuntu?
<vmlinuz`> uga: ah ic, I got what you mean now
<usser> filthpig: oh yea? hm strange, are u sure its gutsy related and not just wine update regression
<jrib> Mykelyk: hi, if this is your first installation, you should not be installing the beta version
<vmlinuz`> uga: do you know anything about Banshee?
<filthpig> Mykelyk, if it's your first experience with ubuntu you should really use feisty
<usser> filthpig: cause 0.9.46 errors out in warcraft 3 when playing in the lan
<usser> filthpig: for me at least
<filthpig> k
<Mykelyk> I'm installing the 7.04
<usser> filthpig: so i still use 0.9.45
<VousDeux> Assid, okay...sorry it took so long, I had access to my router restricted to another machine and I forgot...what you should be entering into the HEX key field is a 26-character HEX string
<filthpig> Mykelyk, ok, then #ubuntu is the channel for you :)
<Mykelyk> Sorry
<bascule> uga: is there a way of getting kmldonkey to recuse through atop-level dir to share?
<bascule> recurse*
<filthpig> this chan is dedicated to the development and testing of the next ubuntu release :)
<Assid> VousDeux:  thats what i did
<Assid> also i think theres a major issue
<xtknight> linux-image-rt uses 1000 hz, or CONFIG_NO_HZ?
<Assid> apparently .. the live cd in the live cd mode  catches my wifi
<Assid> i dont think the installed version does.. cause knetwork manager doesnt let me do anything
<Assid> it only lets me modify wired connection
<Assid> doesnt even show the wireless
<VousDeux> Assid, oh, I didn't realize you were trying it from the live cd
<Assid> i have it installed now tho
<Assid> but now knetwork manager is awasy in wired mode
<Assid> doesnt let me do wireless
<VousDeux> Assid, I had problems like that before I found a good driver for my wifi
<Assid> its an old one..ipw2100 i think
<Assid> and still problems???
<VousDeux> Assid, come to think of it, that was on Feisty, when I installed Gutsy it finally started working
<Assid> VousDeux:  live cd catches the wifi card flawlessly
<Assid> installed version doesnt
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-07
<VousDeux> Assid, okay, maybe it's one of those situations where some update has broken something that will be fixed next update
<filthpig> Assid, sounds weird, ipw2200 has been supported for ages
<filthpig> Assid, it's a very common card, have you checked the launchpad for bug reports?
<VousDeux> Assid, I wish I could be more helpful, but I'm not an expert...what you were describing just sounded familiar, so I thought maybe I could just toss out a couple of ideas and maybe something would ring a bell
<Assid> okay wait.. apparently it catches it..
<Assid> BUT.. it doesnt let me get onto the network
<Assid> filthpig: 2100
<filthpig> Assid, what does sudo iwconfig show you?
<savvas> It shows me I need a wireless router :)
<uga> bascule: not sure what you mean... you want to set the top level directory? it's in the settings?
<uga> bascule: not sure if it does recursing though
<sinX_> where's the default html home page file for firefox located?
<savvas> um do you know any wireless routers with open source drivers? I'm interested in netgear
<bascule> uga: it doesn't seem to, I have all my stuff in artist/album folders, set the top level it shows nothing, realy don't want to add ~900 2 deep folders to that gui :)
<savvas> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> bascule: all mldonkey settings are in settings->configure mldonkey (not kmldonkey)
<bascule> ah
<uga> I don't see any setting for that though
<sinX_> the Ubuntu page that is set as deafult in firefox, anyone know what directory it's in?
<filthpig> savvas, Linksys have a few Linux-based routers
<Assid> filthpig: okay i got it working
<Assid> i have no idea what
<Assid> it just started
<filthpig> :)
<filthpig> nice
<shadylookin> has anyone else had problems with the partitioner not working and keeping them from installing the beta?
<filthpig> well ubuntu is supposed to "just work", so be happy!
<filthpig> :p
<bascule> uga: doesn't allow it, guess I'll just do some rarities
<filthpig> I guess it just started working for you, then :p
<uga> vmlinuz`: weird. I was completely sure that konsole had a way to restore a screen session, but... I can't find the way, heh
<VousDeux> I sure would like to know what makes the Power Manager start freaking out all of a sudden...it doesn't matter if I'm plugged or unplugged, it just doesn't seem to be reliable
<sinX_>  the Ubuntu page that is set as deafult in firefox, anyone know what directory it's in?
<filthpig> Gutsy is the first release that got me wified out-of-the-box
<Metasploit> broadcom huh?
<uga> bascule: heh
<Assid> hrmm
<filthpig> Metasploit, talking to me?
<Assid> adept package manager wont start
<Assid> freaking odd
<VousDeux> I'll be sitting here plugged in, when all of a sudden Power Manager will decide that my power has been unplugged, then it will start flopping between plugged and unplugged mode
<Metasploit> yea.  just a guessing though
<filthpig> Metasploit, I have a linksys, actually. WUSB54GC
<jayHat> Will Gobuntu be released the same day as Gusty?
<VousDeux> when that happens, all I can do is close the Power Manager, then I cannot adjust the brightness until I reboot and launch Power Manager again
<uga> Assid: does it say any error when running adept_manager on a terminal?
<VousDeux> when I am unplugged, sometimes will decide my battery is dead when in reality I still have another hour
<Metasploit> i mean the card on your computer.  everyone at work has been waiting for gutsy for the broadcom support.
<Assid> dunno didnt try that
<VousDeux> and even when I'm unplugged it can't seem to reliably determine if I'm plugged or not
<Assid> but if i run adept updater
<Assid> it does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING
<Assid> it shows the laoding.. the icon bouncing up and down
<Assid> and then nothing shows up
<fluffman> so until I upgraded to Xubuntu Gutsy, anyone on this computer was able to login by clicking their name/face, like in XP.  I know I had to edit something in /etc/pam.d, but I can't find the website from before.
<filthpig> Assid, http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1133202177241&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=7724139789B10
<VousDeux> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> friggin long url, but that's a good open sourced router from Linksys
<fluffman> anyone know how to get password-less logins?
<Assid> uga: kdesu adept_updater   -- sudo timestamp too much in future
<Assid> wtf ?
<Assid> filthpig:  aint changing my router
<VousDeux> with each daily update, I keep hoping the Power Manager will be fixed
<philip> how often to we sync with debian unstable?
<mrcheeks> Hi everybody I have issues with ubuntu gutsy. It's the only distro with debian that dare install on my asus quad core. Everytime I start gnome I need to run metacity --replace& for metacity to run. My driver "intel" still doesn't work with xorg after a recent upgrade. Any ideas?
<beerfa1> fluffman: system > admin > login window prefs (security tab)
<uga> Assid: ouch!
<uga> Assid: you have recently readjusted the time on your system?
<Assid> just installed the system
<uga> Assid: try sudo -K
<uga> it looks like some file was created with a date/time in the future with respect to the date time you have right now
<Assid> stupid thing
<Assid> it was just online
<fluffman> beerfa1: that will enable auto login
<Assid> i rebooted.. and now it wotn go back online
<fluffman> but not passwordless for multiple users
<mrcheeks> any opinions or place I could look for my metacity/xorg issues?
<fluffman> well let me try something, brb
<wood1> hello guys, when i get compiz to work on gutsy, every 10 to 20 seconds the screen blinks... can someone help me fix this?
<VousDeux> Assid, my wifi is flaky too...that's one of the things on my list I have not been able to find help with...mine will be working just fine when suddenly it will drop the connection and I cannot reconnect again until I reboot
<patty> well, have you tried modprobing the module?
<patty> unloading and then reloading it?
<VousDeux> Assid, sometimes I am able to disable/enable the wlan0 interface and it will start working again, but usually I cannot get it to enable after I disable it
<savvas> mrcheeks: maybe you could report a bug for the drivers: http://bugs.ubuntu.com - for the metacity thing, try disable compiz: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<Assid> how do i make it a system connection
<Assid> so i dont have to login from network manager?
<fluffman> beerfa1: no dice
<patty> hey, i've got an emerald question.  is there any way to make the automatic fetching of themes work?  i can't get emerald to load any of the themes i do download, or do pretty much anything else for that matter.  it's pretty good at ignoring everything i tell it
<wood1> where can i change the servers i use to download applications?
<patty> for example - my text is determined to be white.  i can change it to black, but it does nothing.  other things in the same interfact create noticeable reatcions
<VousDeux> wood1, adept or synaptic?
<tretle> anyone lse here using gutsy 64bit version
<tretle> ?
<VousDeux> tretle, I am
<tretle> in the places menu is desktop duplicated?
<VousDeux> tretle, oh, I'm using Kubuntu
<tekhawk> so is it safe for nvidia users on amd64 before i start downloading updates for today lol
<james_xxx> i am running into some problems upgrading to gutsy.... things seem right now to be hanging up while trying to install'guidance-backends'... saying that it has a problem with a 'broken pipe'... any suggestions?
<usser> tekhawk: yep
<usser> tekhawk: it works now
<tekhawk> usser: thank you
<VousDeux> I have a 32-bit version of Ubuntu in VMware, but I still need to recompile VMware since the recent kernel update
<VousDeux> tekhawk, as far as I know, all of the issues were resolved this morning
<tretle> can anyone clarify this bug?
<Konam> the gnome splash isn't working here, is only me?
<tekhawk> VousDeux: thank you
<VousDeux> does anyone have any ideas where I could look for help with the Power Manager?
<james_xxx> if anyone read my post, here is some of what i am running into: http://pastebin.com/d21e4cd0
<VousDeux> I love the wheel on this mouse, it turns free so I can give it a good flick and it will keep turning for a little while
<james_xxx> :-(
<savvas> james_xxx: looks like file conflict or something
<VousDeux> !help
<savvas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes', which is also in package kde-guidance
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VousDeux> is there a site more directly associated with Gutsy than help.ubuntu.com?
<savvas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<savvas> ubuntuforums.org
<savvas> launchpad.net ;)
<james_xxx> savvas: would you have a suggestion what i coud do?
<savvas> james_xxx: doesn't kde-guidance help you with that?
<james_xxx> sawas
<james_xxx> sawas: what do you mean? installing kde-guidance?
<savvas> I'd say you already have it :)
<savvas> try it
<james_xxx> i know..... how does it help?
<savvas> sudo apt-get install kde-guidance
<savvas> no idea
<savvas> what are you trying to do?
<james_xxx> well, i think kde-guidance depends on guidance-backends which will not install
<savvas> you have KDE right?
<james_xxx> i am trying to upgrade to gutsy beta
<savvas> kubuntu/ubuntu?
<james_xxx> kubunt
<james_xxx> kubuntu*
<savvas> guidance-backends
<savvas> Conflicts: python2.4-iconvcodec, guidance-backends (<< 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu4), kde-guidance-powermanager (<< 0.8.0-1ubuntu6)
<savvas>   Installed: 0.8.0svn20070928-0ubuntu4
<savvas> hah
<savvas> weird
<savvas> james_xxx: I'd suggest that you file a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Ximal> Help Please , I need to get the system to redetect my nvidia card. It suggested which driver to use upon boot after installation but I hadn't run the initial patch phase of the system that you normally get after installing gutsy
<savvas> there is a temporary way to go through, but it's risky, it could break a lot of stuff
<james_xxx> i can do that, but it probably means that this install is now trashed
<Ximal> would anyone mind telling me how ? I found the nvidia install packages using add/remove but I don't want to install the wrong one.. last time my vid card burned out on me
<savvas> james_xxx: try: sudo apt-get remove kde-guidance
<savvas> it could do the trick
<Ximal> anyone please ?
<james_xxx> sawas: will do, brb
<savvas> Ximal: system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<james_xxx> sawas: http://pastebin.com/d7c5cdc7e
<Ximal> savvas : kindly enough put . thank you . I just have a problem navigating what you just told me.. I'm used to windows after not using linux since redhat 6.2
<Ximal> it's been over 8 years.. so I'm haven't trouble remembering everything... so maybe you might not mind guiding me to what you just said..
<h1st0> Ximal: what kind of video card do you have?
<Ximal> nvidia
<savvas> Ximal: do you have ubuntu or kubuntu installed?
<h1st0> Ximal: He was saying to click on System then Administration then Restricted Drivers manager
<Ximal> but it did a pop up.. ubuntu when i did initial boot..
<Ximal> showing me WHICH driver to use rather than making me guess... meaning they've added support for my 3d part
<Ximal> ahh
<Ximal> i think i got it using savvas' advice
<Ximal> 1 moment please guys..
<squidy> hello.. does anyone here use Kubuntu gutsy and compiz-fusion successfully?
<Ximal> it says it's downloading the package files now
<savvas> take ur time :)
<h1st0> Ximal: you should be good to go after restarting gui
<squidy> i'm having an error message when i try to run compiz --replace.. :(
<Ximal> i owe you guys.. which means once i become more versed.. i'll help too ;)
<Ximal> going to reboot
<Ximal> may be back afterwords..
<Ximal> thanks guys
<squidy> however when i was using feisty it was working
<savvas> james_xxx: want to try the risky way?
<clusty> any advice on how to start diagnosing whats wrong with my suspend?
<james_xxx> sawas: what does it matter. right now this system is trsh
<james_xxx> trash*
<savvas> james_xxx: it'd be better if you report the bug and wait to be more sure if you ask me, but anyway
<savvas> james_xxx: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/guidance-backends_0.8.0svn20070928-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<h1st0> clusty: is it a laptop?
<h1st0> clusty: typically you would start looking in /var/log/syslog etc...
<james_xxx> sawas: i am backing up my home dir, then i will give it a shot
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> yeeargh!
<clusty> h1st0, yeap. laptop
<savvas> james_xxx: go ahead, smart move :)
<h1st0> clusty: you may want to check the bugs on launchpad I saw someone in the forums complaining about suspend
* DanaG had to edit /etc/default/acpi-support to get suspend.
<clusty> h1st0, its a one year old laptop or so
<clusty> manufactured
<DanaG> I have nvidia; I had to disable POST and enable SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE
<clusty> h1st0, it does not even fall alseep
<clusty> using gutsy though :(
<savvas> clusty: did it work in feisty?
<DanaG> Oddly enough, suspend now works better in Linux than in Windows.
<clusty> savvas, never had feisty with this laptop
<clusty> savvas, works for a buddy that is on feisty
<clusty> savvas, almost same hardware
<Ximal> hi guys
<Ximal> thanks
<savvas> that some hardware might cause the problem clusty
<clusty> savvas, laptop has intel 950 and nvidia card. tried both
<clusty> savvas, in the past cards were causing trouble
<Ximal> no big errors yet... is there anyway to install a vob reader ? I use my windows to decrypt vob files off of my movies but i can't get them to play in buntu ? any idea(s) ?
<Ximal> I was also curious how to install a flash player for firefox in ubtunu ?
<clusty> Ximal, mplayer not working with vobs?
<Ximal> narh... not yet m8..
<Ximal> But it's a decrypted file from the Condemned movie..
<clusty> Ximal, try vlc then
<Ximal> vlc ?
<clusty> video lan codec
<usser> !vlc > Ximal
<usser> arrg
<usser> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<clusty> or some stuff like that
<Ximal> ok but i don't know how to get the VLC player.. i can't find it in ADD/Remove ?
<usser> Ximal: yes
<ratpoison> ximal, you can!
<Ximal> what division of things would it be under in add remove ?
<usser> yes u can
<savvas> Ximal: about the flash player, did you install the desktop using i386 or amd64 iso ?
<DanaG> Wait, a laptop that has both Intel and NVIDIA? Where do you find such a thing?
<Ximal> savvas : just pentium generics  .. It's a dell pc with a pentium capable of multithreading
<ratpoison> Ximal: just type vlc on the search bar
<savvas> ratpoison: did you fix that graphics problem? :)
<clusty> DanaG, sony makes em
<Ximal> There is no matching application available.
<Ximal> To broaden your search, choose "All available applications" or "All Open Source applications".
<clusty> :D
<Ximal> that's what i got
<clusty> DanaG, you can flip a switch and at boottime you can choose what you want
<ratpoison> savvas: well I did :) it was just as the ubotu said: if you update your kernel you have to tell the new kernel that you have restricted drivers
<Ximal> nm... found it i think
<Ximal> brb
<clusty> is this some elite chanell btw? :D
<mirak> hi
<ratpoison> so I unchecked / checked the box on restricted drivers manager and then everything was working ok
<clusty> cause its way less traffic
<clusty> and ppl are more helpfull
<Ximal> curious guys... Does Dvd95 actually convert files from a video_ts folder into a iso file to burn as a dvd ? just a quick curiousity
<clusty> :D
<vmlinuz`> anybody here uses Banshee?
<mirak> why sudo doens't have a vista style acces grant ?
<mirak> as a possibility
<clusty> vmlinuz`, i am trying to bear with banshee
<savvas> Ximal: go to the menu: system > admininistration > software sources and there check these: (main) (universe) (multiverse) (restricted) and press "close"
<ratpoison> mirak: what do you mean? I've never used vista
<vmlinuz`> clusty: when its in system tray, and i put my mousehover on it and use scroll.. it switches songs.. i want scroll to change volume.. searched everywhere and didnt find how to modify that. do u know?
<savvas> Ximal: this is to get more applications available, somehow the main repository doesn't have all of them :)
<mirak> ratpoison: instead of having to enter your password a popup comes and just ask you if you want to execute the command as root
<mirak> I am fed up entering my password
<clusty> vmlinuz`, no idea :D/ so far i am fighting with it to play all my mp3's
<clusty> vmlinuz`, from time to time it just hangs on certain mp3's
<mirak> and I don't want to put my sudo always passwordless
<Ximal> ahh .. and savvas those options were generically selected
<savvas> ratpoison: sometimes the obvious solutions work better :P
<savvas> great Ximal, didn't know :)
<Ximal> it seems the nvidia is working because... the screen is working faster.. I'll know just how good the driver is momentarily ;) whenever i play the video file using the ntfs partition from windows.. ( chose dual boot install and converted extra space left from the hd to install buntu () :)
<savvas> clusty: what player?
<clusty> savvas, banshee
<mirak> why there is not a version of nautilus with tracker integrated as search engine ?
<vmlinuz`> clusty: hangs? Thats weird. never happened to me
<Ximal> savvas : curious .. How did you say I could install a flash player such as adobe ?
<ratpoison> mirak: sudo saves your password for like a quarter of an hour. also you can also type in the terminal sudo su BUT if you have to ask why you have to give your password everytime you are doing admin tasks, you probably should
<james_xxx> sawas: ok it looks like this installation is trashed..... i wonder if i should re-install feisty, or go for a gutsy-beta install
<savvas> Ximal: easy, go here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ - ubuntu gutsy gibbon should pop up and ask you to install a missing plugin, or something like that
<contrast83> personally, i think entering the password every time is a good thing - it gives you a second to *think* and realize you could bork your system, whereas just clicking "OK" doesn't.
<Ximal> just so you know.. savvas ... the video player is working.. u guys helped alot..t hanks so much ;)
<clusty> contrast83, i am soo with you on this one...
<clusty> Ximal, vlc?
<savvas> james_xxx: did you do that command?
<Ximal> yeah vlc is a godsend
<Ximal> no distortion from the vob files ;)
<james_xxx> savvas:  i did, no luck
<ratpoison> contrast83: my point exactly sometimes it might be very tedious to prepend sudo every single time, but you should be really really really careful when you use sudo su
<mirak> ratpoison: what's the problem ? I want to have to enter my password for exemple the first time I use sudo today, and for lets say 6 hours, I will not have to enter it again. I will just have to click on yes/cancel to have the admin rights and the 15 minutes without beeing prompted yes/no or a password
<Ximal> the website isn't installing the adobe plugin
<savvas> james_xxx: after that do this: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ximal> i can download the actual tar file but not the other ones
<Ximal> anyone mind showing me how to run through the installation via tar ?
<james_xxx> savvas: still no go
<savvas> hm
<clusty> Ximal, do aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<clusty> Ximal, google is your friend D:
<m1ke> Does anyone know how to get a 360 wireless controller to work in Gusty?
<Dr_willis> Ximal,  insdtalling what? flash? thats a simple apt-get
<contrast83> mirak: There are other distros that let you log into X as root (which is very dangerous). I *think* you can enable this on *Ubuntu, someone correct me if I'm wrong here.
<savvas> i thought ubuntu handled that with a dialog
<james_xxx> i do wonder if ralink wireless is working in gutsy...
<savvas> james_xxx: then no idea man, if that didn't work, well.. :\
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted package   will install a lot of that stuff. :) java, flash, some others...
<mirak> contrast83: I don't want to log in X as root. don't say what I didn't asked
<Ximal> i'm saying guys .. I'm completely out of my element... what you tell me to do takes me a while to compute..
<ratpoison> mirak: well consider this: if you use sudo once and not required to do so for 6 hours, then anyone who can login to your system in that period has admin priviledges
<ratpoison> that IS a bad idea
<contrast83> mirak: I'm not. Just saying that's the closest thing available to what you're asking for, AFAIK.
<Ximal> i don't know what aptitude update means for example/../
<james_xxx> savvas: yeah, i have already given up on saving this install. i have not done a fresh installation on this lappy in a long time, so it look like no is the time
<DanaG> Wait, did somebody say my name?
<mirak> ratpoison: yes, but I don't care for my home computer. I don't ask that it's the default. It's just there is not this possibility at all.
<james_xxx> savvas: would you say that installing gutsy beta fresh would be  alright?
<savvas> Ximal: give me a sec
<squidy> Are there any compiz-fusion repositories except the official from canonical?
<squidy> for gutsy...
<Ximal> i'm searching flash in add remove
<Ximal> found gnash
<contrast83> squidy: Nope. There are about a million GIT scripts out there that make compiling it a breeze though. :-)
<Ximal> can we use add/remove to open files we downloaded to assist in package installs ?
<Ximal> i just thought of that ?
<mirak> contrast83: not really, the closest thing is an intermediate between entering the password each time, and having sudo passwordless all the time. the problem with passwordless even actually in ubuntu during 15 minutes, is that any application that you run during this time could trash your computer, since it can acces anything as root. At least a popup that ask yes/cancel is safer than this because it needs a human intervention.
<savvas> Ximal: macromedia flash plugin should be there
<Ximal> you know.. kindof like when mandrake instituted automated rpm install program s?
<savvas> Ximal: don't tinker with gnash, it's not done yet :)
<squidy> contrast83, ok.. the compiz from conanical isn't working here (kubuntu) :(
<ratpoison> prepending sudo IS human intervention
<Ximal> savvas : found it.. installing
<Ximal> i did install gnash but didn't alter it ..
<contrast83> squidy: Not sure. I compile, no problems here.
<ratpoison> you could just change how long your system remembers your password
<Ximal> is that ok ? the thing i did with gnash ?
<squidy> contrast83, are you using kubuntu gutsy with compiz working successfully?
<contrast83> squidy: Want a good how-to for doing that?
<Ximal> uh oh
<savvas> Ximal: I'd suggest that you uncheck and remove it for now, until you get used to playing around with packages
<mirak> ratpoison: no it's not. I can do a script with sudo rm -fr / in it and if I run it without knowing it, it's over.
<Ximal> I"M all happy now.. I got it working ;)
<contrast83> squidy: Yep
<savvas> Ximal: I mean the gnash
<DanaG> I'll gnash you!  (joke.)
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> thanks savvy
<Ximal> heh... i made a funny
<squidy> contrast83, have you got a good howto for that?
<DanaG> It's a generic "I'll <blank> you!"
<savvas> :)
<ratpoison> well if you run it withouth knowing that and that alone excludes the human intervention
<contrast83> squidy: one sec...
<squidy> thanks
<mirak> ratpoison: what ?
<savvas> Ximal: go to page http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ again, the flash part (not the shockwave part) should be working
<ratpoison> human intervention I think would be "to do an actions willingly, being aware of the concequences"
<contrast83> squidy: Before you go through the trouble of compiling, what's the exact problem with C-F?
<mirak> ratpoison: what I mean is that actually I could run whatever script that come from anywhere and put all the system at stake without even giving this programm root acces intentionnaly.
<savvas> Ximal: you have to restart the browser (mozilla firefox) to take effect by the way
<ratpoison> well running a script withouth knowing what it does is a bad idea
<Ximal> just curious... and yeah i know the restart effects and play thing
<DanaG> Funny thing in console:
<mirak> ratpoison: so you can't use that as an argument to say that a popup asking yes/cancel would be less safer
<DanaG> sudo something.  Close gnome-terminal.  Open gnome-terminal.  Sudo something.
<DanaG> The second one doesn't prompt for password.
<ratpoison> actually it is: how many vista users do you know that are aware of the risks of running things as admin
<DanaG> I actually like it if it's within, say, 2.5 seconds -- then it's like an "oops, I didn't mean to close that!" solution.
<DanaG> However, any longer than that, and it becomes a vulnerability.
<savvas> DanaG: try it again with a latent period of 10 minutes between the closing/opening
<mirak> DanaG: you can set that behavior
<Ximal> well savvas .. it's all working just about perfect..
<Ximal> sound .. video ... etc
<Ximal> now.. if my laptop would work... i'd be in heaven .. you know... the wireless internet card issue
<cdm10> I'm having a problem with Miro. I can't play h.264 with it. I seem to have the h.264 codec installed for Totem, but I'm not sure what I need to do to get it to work with Miro.
<savvas> Ximal: if you want more restricted "toys" you can try installing ubuntu extras (search in add/remove)
<mirak> DanaG: that's why I don't understand why sudo doensn't have the option to be able to say yes/cancel before doing a sudo operation. THat's an intermediate between having no password for sudo, and having it all the time.
<Ximal> haha .. your going to tempt me till i crash the pc m8..
<Ximal> i know you are.. haha
<savvas> Ximal: I'm just showing you the real thing, step by step :)
<Ximal> now .. if i could get guildwars to run in buntu .. i'd be in heaven m8..
<savvas> mmm sorry, not a gaming/wine expert :)
<DanaG> But here's confirmation in Vista, for deleting something from All Users desktop.
<squidy> contrast83, take a look: http://www.pastebin.ca/728123
<DanaG> You must give permission to delete this.  <press OK.>    Do you give permission?   <yes.>   Are you sure you want to delete this?  <Yes.>
<DanaG> And then if you're unlucky, such as in system folders, you then get "Access Denied!"
<Ximal> oh yeah... firewall and security ...
<Ximal> how do i protect my o/s from incoming attempts ?
<Ximal> and an anti-virus thing too..
<pqnet> please can someone help with my problem? All gnome menu entries are gone, so I cannot start any application anymore
<pqnet> when I click on "Applications" it shows an empty menu!!!
<squidy> contrast83, weird, isn't it?
<james_xxx> savvas: would you guess that a fresh gutsy beta install would work fairly well?
<ratpoison> Ximal: about guild wars http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7530
<Ximal> thanks rat
<contrast83> squidy: Could you paste your xorg.conf?
<ratpoison> james_xxx: no one can guarantee you that beta will work.... but if you want my personal experience, I have had minimal problems.
<squidy> contrast83, sure.. however, i was using feisty with the same xorg.conf and it was working...
<ratpoison> and I've been using it since alpha 5
<contrast83> squidy: BTW, here's that guide - http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<Ximal> wow
<Ximal> if i can play guildwars and use linux.. i'm never leaving the community again.. haha
<james_xxx> ratpoison: ty, i am going for it... i found a super fast mirror and am about finished downloading it
<Ximal> ratpoison : do you need to install the actual guild wars cd ? or can you feed off of a windows partition ?
<savvas> Ximal: welcome to communist technology :P (just joking)
<ratpoison> Ximal: no idea, I just pointed you to a site that has info
<ratpoison> james_xxx: could luck man
<contrast83> squidy: I can't guarantee that's gonna solve your problem though
<james_xxx> ty
<Ximal> aye ... i just need to find the install file... reading now... this will be my last task before i go to sleep ... i got work in about 10 hours
<pqnet> please there isn't noone who knows how gnome configuration works
<pqnet> ?
<ratpoison> pqnet: what do you mean?
<squidy> contrast83, if you would want to see.. my xorg: http://www.pastebin.ca/728466
<pqnet> I cannot see any menu entry in gnome
<pqnet> but there are .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<contrast83> GNOME menu entries are stored in .config/menus, right?
<contrast83> err, ~/.config/menus
<ratpoison> try alt+f3 main menu and click "run main menu"
<ratpoison> launch, sorry
<savvas> pqnet: it drops down when you click "applications" and appears completely blank?
<pqnet> it drops
<pqnet> and blank
<squidy> contrast83, that howto is for feisty.. but will it work on gutsy ?
<pqnet> the same problem results in a new-created user account, so I think it's a problem i
<pqnet> with default settings
<savvas> pqnet: hit alt-F2 and try this: killall gnome-panel
<Ximal> savvas : ratpoison : How do i download that wine ? i can't figure it out ..
<savvas> Ximal: add/remove :)
<contrast83> squidy: After looking at your xorg.conf, I'm not really sure tbh. I don't see anything that stands out as a showstopper, but I'm no expert. Sorry. :-\
<mirak> DanaG: so ?
<squidy> contrast83, ok... thank you.. :)
<contrast83> squidy: Yeah, it works on Gutsy. It's what I've used on several Gutsy systems w/o issue.
<pqnet> savvas it kills then the manager restart it automatically
<contrast83> np
<Ximal> add remove isn't let me search
<Ximal> do i search for the game or the app name ?
<savvas> pqnet: did it fix it?
<contrast83> well, i'm out. peace, y'all.
<savvas> Ximal: you search for: wine
<savvas> Ximal: it should show wine windows emulator
<pqnet> contrast83 the problem doesn't manifest if I start the panel without a gnome session, for example stopping gdm and starting X on its own
<Ximal> err eww
<ratpoison> well, to get you some info: every application has it's own site, that has the most recent version of the programme, which fits for all linux distribution . BUT in most distros there is the add/remove tool or an equivalent that has a collection of easy-to-install programmes, specifically for your distribution, (you are using ubuntu, if you're here). so, if you want to install anything you first take a look at your add/remove tool
<pqnet> savvas no, sorry, however I've tried restarting the computer many times
<Ximal> i know what a windows emulator is.. bad experience trying to code one for quake back in 98
<pqnet> savvas i don't think it would be much gain restarting gnome-panel
<savvas> pqnet: a user had the same problem before, someone recommended to remove the .config/ directory from home
<ratpoison> Ximal: wine is a "windows emulator" it tries to fake the windows OS. As for how it works I have no idea
<savvas> pqnet: better do a backup
<ratpoison> Ximal: check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122&highlight=gutsy+guild+wars
<Ximal> ahh now to figure out how to change stuff like screensaver things
<pqnet> savvas as I said the same problem reportes with a brand new account
<savvas> Ximal: everything is in menus: system  > preferences, checkout screensaver there
<pqnet> vousdeux how's your problem with touchpad doing?
<Ximal> ai.. thanks m8's
<savvas> pqnet: as I said, another user had the same situation, I can find and post the logs if you want
<savvas> ah wait
<savvas> 18:02:15< ReL1K> spr0k3t/savvas, if i create a new user, start menu loads fine, must be my user account that is hosed
<savvas> heh
<pqnet> savvas as i said removing the whole home won't fix it, I have the same problem with a new user account, with blank home directory
<pqnet> savvas it's a system-wide configuration problem
<rico_> hi guys. I have no VT. I do ctrl+alt+f1 and I get a blinking cursor. I have /dev/tty1. any clue to why this happens?
<savvas> pqnet: I got it the first time, ok
<pqnet> savvas i think it's related to gnome setting daemon telling the wrong directory to gnome-panel
<savvas> pqnet: try right-click to it
<pqnet> done
<savvas> pqnet: can you add a new panel?
<pqnet> yes I can
<savvas> and you can fill it up again?
<savvas> try adding a new "menu bar"
<clusty> arghhhhhh
<clusty> damn banshee
<DanaG> my bug: 121833
<VousDeux> well, I was hoping that if I rebooted I could let the Power Manager run its course again and I might find something useful in /var/log/, but the only files that were modified near the time it started messing up only have unknown keypress details in them about when I hit 'fn + f3' to disable the touch pad...I'm sure it's unrelated
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<clusty> any1 using banshee here?
<pqnet> savvas I can add a new menu bar, new menu bar old issues: no menu' item
<savvas> DanaG: try disabling the screensaver, it's said to have some bugs
<VousDeux> is there somewhere else I should be looking for Power Manager related logs?
<clusty> how can i cleanup the library of non existing files
<savvas> VousDeux: if it's a crash, it should be in /var/crash/ and if it's a log it should be in /var/log/
<VousDeux> hmmm....nothing in /var/crash/ either, but I didn't know that, so thanks anyway :)
<savvas> pqnet: right click on menu bar and try the "edit menus" option
<VousDeux> is it possible to somehow run the power manager in verbose logging mode?
<savvas> pqnet: the menu items should be checked under "Show", do you see any of them checked?
<savvas> VousDeux: through terminal as far as I know
<savvas> VousDeux: you mean this? gnome-power-preferences
<VousDeux> I'm using KDE
<VousDeux> I'm not sure what program it is...I just know it runs in the tray when I boot and then starts messing up and I have to close it
<Ximal> hey guys
<Ximal> i can't get wine to open the installer exe file for guild wars...
<pqnet> savvas it doesn't fix my problem. Please stop hinting the same thing. I have a different problem.
<savvas> VousDeux: ah, sorry, never tried kde
<Ximal> is there a reason it's only showing file folders ?
<DanaG> It's not the screensaver doing it.  It's definitely a HAL and kernel thing.
<pqnet> savvas sorry i read the old message about the old user with the same problem and I thought you were insisting on that idea.. damn scroll bar ;P
<gorii> hey guys
<savvas> n/p
<gorii> during the install process, gparted or whatever the partition program is locks up at 53%
<gorii> any clues to what the problem may be?
<Ximal> anyone ?
<pqnet> savvas back to us: "alacarte" menu editor doesn't start. Python error. I think it's because it cannot find any menu, so it crashes
<savvas> Ximal: after install wine, go to the terminal and type: winecfg
<VousDeux> I found a powernowd, I wonder if that's in
<savvas> pqnet: I think it's time for a bug report :) head to http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Ximal> cfg'in now
<savvas> Ximal: after it opens a new window, close that new window (ok or apply, can't remember)
<Ximal> i switched it windows xp
<Ximal> but then what ? just hit ok ?
<savvas> cool
<savvas> yep
<savvas> that created the /home/yourusername/.wine directory :)
<pqnet> savvas i know something doesn't work, I think it's about "ubuntustudio-*" packages I installed, I was trying to manually fix these
<Ximal> now what do I do to have it run the stupid install file ? heh.. i can't get it to notice files.. just directories
<VousDeux> how do tray applets usually get loaded at startup in kde?
<pqnet> I'm still asking the same question: does someone here know how to debug gnome-session to discover why my menu has disappeared?
<savvas> pqnet: yeah, foreign packages tend to break stuff :p
<Ximal> WOAH ... i got it working.. wtf... woah
<Ximal> im gonna cry.. this is sooo beautiful
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> anyone have a tissue ?
<savvas> pqnet: did you check on /var/log ?
<pqnet> savvas which log could be useful?
<Ximal> savvas ,,, thanks
<pqnet> savvas ubuntustudio is in "universe", I don't think it's so "foreign" to ubuntu
<savvas> I'm thinking something like... X org ?
<VousDeux> I guess I'll just have to reboot again and look at the ps -aux list and see if I can figure out what program it is
<savvas> pqnet: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqnet> savvas x server has clearly nothing to do with this... Xorg.0.log doesn't say a word about gnome configuration
<savvas> pqnet: well, that's about it from me, cheers
<Ximal> hmm
<pqnet> savvas thank you allthesame
<Ximal> savvas : check pm
<pqnet> savvas do you know someone who can help me with this?
<savvas> pqnet: the ubuntustudio package manager? :p no clue, I honestly don't know :)
<pqnet> savvas no, someone who can tweak with gnome-session-manager, gnome-config and similar
<vmlinuz`> is gutsy a bit slow in changing windows with alt(tab) or even changing tabs in firefox? whenever i attend to jump to another window or tab in an application say firefox or terminal. It hangs for a little second or two. then go to that window.
<vmlinuz`> is it gutsy or gnome? my pc wasn't like that back in feitsy.
<vmlinuz`> i have brand new hardwares etc. it shouldnt act like that at all
<erichj> vmlinuz`, beta version
<savvas> pqnet: dunno, I'm a simple end user :)
<erichj> ...
<vmlinuz`> erichj: okay and. does that happen to you too?
<pqnet> vmlinuz` maybe it's compiz and xgl
<erichj> occasionally
<vmlinuz`> no my compiz is not enabled. not even any 3d effect.
<pqnet> vmlinuz` however by default in gutsy xgl is enabled, you have to add a file in your home to disable it
<pqnet> vmlinuz` .config/xserver-xgl/disable
<Amaranth> pqnet: No.
<Amaranth> pqnet: We do not install Xgl by default
<Amaranth> pqnet: If you had it installed then upgraded to feisty will be on
<Amaranth> Just uninstall it
<Amaranth> err, upgraded from feisty
<Jordan_U> Anybody up for a major dpkg breakage challenge ? :)
* Jordan_U was a total idiot :)
<Dr_willis> You Got married?
* Dr_willis clears the screen....
<Vorian_> MCP51 > suddenly no sound > ideas?
<Vorian_> :)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b *!*@ppp-70-245-248-33.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, No, I ran dpkg --clear-selections then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade, then realized that I had removed ifup and couldn't connect to the internet to install the packages again, then I tried to dpkg -i every .deb in the archive, not realizing the the .deb for ifup ( and a lot of other important things ) wasn't even there, now I have the worst dpkg breakage I have ever seen and no clue how to fix it
<Jordan_U> :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, I am now chrooted in from a LiveCD
<VousDeux> well, I finally figured out what program the power manager is...it's python guidance-power-manager.py
<Amaranth> VousDeux: KDE?
<VousDeux> yes
<pqnet> Amaranth from www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta page:
<Amaranth> VousDeux: See, that's the problem, no one here uses KDE :)
<pqnet> Amaranth: Compiz Fusion is enabled by default and will bring 3D desktop visual effects that improve the usability and visual appeal of the system. Ubuntu 7.10 automatically detects whether the hardware is capable of running compiz; if not, it falls back to normal desktop. Additional effects can be enabled in "System/Preferences/Appearance" under the "Visual Effects" tab. There you can also disable the effects entirely.
<Amaranth> pqnet: Yes, compiz is installed and enabled by default
<Amaranth> pqnet: Xgl is not
<Amaranth> But if you install it it enables itself automatically
<Amaranth> So if you had it installed in feisty then upgraded to gutsy it'll start working automatically
<pqnet> Amaranth: ah ok, so if hardware doesn't support indirect rendering via aiglx/nvidia, and xgl isn't installed it revert automatically to no visual effects?
<Amaranth> Yes
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> one other question guys..
<nalioth> anybodys gutsy keep powering off due to temperature issues?
<Ximal> what is a good limewire pro like edition of music/file sharing i can use in linux ?
<nalioth> Ximal: limewire is java.  it runs anywhere.
<tokorona> Minor issue with KDMTHememanager for Gutsy
<nalioth> Ximal: you can also use frostwire
<tokorona> It (once installed) appears to crash the KDM Control Shell
<tokorona> And..d oesn't appear to work correclty, unless the .kth files aren't.. kde themes
<Ximal> frostwire ?
<Ximal> without any dang adds ?
<Ximal> freeware edition .. opensource like ?
<Amaranth> nalioth: only when i abuse my laptop heavily
<Ximal> thought about using my limewire pro through wine
<Amaranth> Ximal: It's java, it runs anywhere.
<Amaranth> Being java also means it's slow, memory heavy, and has tremendous feature bloat. :P
<clusty> with the risk of sounding like a looser: how can I tell xchat to send my password whenever i connect to freenode?
<crimsun> clusty: configure it in the preferences.
<clusty> crimsun: can't find
<rico> hey.. anyone experience Emerald stop working after the new update?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: hey.... alsa dude ;) my sound card isn't allowing multiple programs to access it for playback... worked in fiesty
<Dr_willis> clusty,  right there in the server settings tabs/dialogs theres a password area
<Dr_willis> clusty,  or make an alias that does it so ya just can type /id (or similer)
<rico> nosrednaekim, my sound also stopped working after the new gutsy updates.. *sigh*
<newsense07> there any good way to make sure my gutsy upgrade went smoothly ?
<clusty> :D
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: err, um, more details, please?  What modifications (audio-config-wise) have you made since 7.04?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: nothing, but sound was not working at all without a modprobe patch in fiesty
<clusty> too easy :D
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: its a ATI HDA chip (realtek 883)
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: well, is audio audible at all?  (e.g., does `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` work?)
<usser> whats wrong with linux version of limewire?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: oh yeah, it works great, but only one program can access it at a time.
<nalioth> Amaranth: i was just wonderin, as it's never happend on feisty or prior
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: so now, pastebin your ~/.asoundrc* and/or /etc/asound.conf
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: actually, come to think of it, only amarok works...
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ok
<Dr_willis> usser,  care to  give some details..
<Dr_willis> usser,  at one time their shell scripts had issues. and they require the official SUN java..
<rico> crimsun, hey, I have ALSA and I don't seem to have /etc/asound.conf. is this normal?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use frostfire,  instead of limewire.
<crimsun> rico: yes.
<setuid> Can someone tell me what happened to /etc/inittab in Gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/728534
<setuid> This afternoon's updates completely hard-lock my Thinkpad when it tries to get into X.
<pqnet> Amaranth you seem to be understanding something about this all: can you help me with my problem, e.g. menu entries on gnome are gone?
<rico> btw, is ntfs-3g read/write siginificantly slower than ext3?
<setuid> I tried to recover, by setting the runlevel, but there is no more inittab.
<usser> Dr_willis: hm, oh ok.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has been changing how it does the init system.
<Amaranth> pqnet: you mean your applications menu?
<crimsun> rico: significantly?  No.
<setuid> And whether I use fglrx, ati or radeon... startx, gdm, or otherwise... it hard-locks the machine.
<Dr_willis> the runlevels are not even used any more i thought other then to start/shutdown.
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<setuid> But it was fine until I pulled this afternoon's updates
<setuid> I'm pulling whatever updates happened in the last few hours, to see if the problem was found and fixed.
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: and what does `asoundconf list` give you?
<setuid> I'd definitely call that grave. The screen goes black, backlight goes out, and it no longer responds to any input (i.e. the CapsLock light doesn't even light up when I press it)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: "SB"
<pqnet> amaranth yes, it has disappeared. I've run many tests to understand why this works like that
<Ximal> i can't get frostwire to run
<Ximal> i downloaded it but it's not working
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: make sure amarok is configured to use the "default" device, not "hw:0,0" or anything like the latter
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: (same goes for arts)
<Amaranth> pqnet: rm -rf ~/.config/menus
<pqnet> amaranth i tried with a new user, with blank home, and the same problem remains
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: where do I set it for arts?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: you can also attempt to remove ~/.asoundrc*
<Amaranth> pqnet: oh
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: hmm ok
<Amaranth> pqnet: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-menus
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: in KDE System Settings
<Ximal> is there a config i need to run before it will work ?
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<setuid> While I'm stuck in text-mode, and on the topic... anyone know a text-only browser that supports Javascript?
<pqnet> amaranth i tried that too, with --purge
<Amaranth> pqnet: does alacarte show anything?
<Ximal> nm
<Ximal> got it
<pqnet> amarant alacarte crashes on start, a runtime python error in module /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Alacarte/util.py
<Amaranth> pqnet: run it from a terminal and pastebin the output
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: setting the sound driver to alsa in amarok just crashed it..
<setuid> Dr_willis, Any ideas on why the machine hard-locks when it tries to get into X with any X driver?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: to "alsa"?
<nosrednaekim> I removed those files though, do I have to re-login?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: you shouldn't need to relogin, but try it.
<rico> hey.. anyone experience Emerald stop working after the new update?
<Amaranth> pqnet: ?
<rico> emerald --replace yields no output.
<pqnet> amaranth http://nopaste.com/p/aLAELZIIrb
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ok
<Amaranth> pqnet: ok, something is really wrong
<Amaranth> pqnet: join #alacarte
<pqnet> amaranth here it is, I think the XML parser didn't  return a valid object because it didn't find the file to parse
<Amaranth> pqnet: yes
<usser> Dr_willis: how gtk_gnutella? have u tried it?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: deleting that file worked! thanks!
<crimsun> np
<nosrednaekim> now I can play drums in hydrogen while listening to music in amarok ;)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: the things you work for ;)
<nosrednaekim> cya!
<Dr_willis> usser,  not tried it in ages..
<DM|> oh my frakking god.. I just had resolution workinga gain and now its reverting to 640xXXX whenever i restart X.... *sigh*
<DM|> anyone know the nvidia-settings command i can run in terminal to change resolution?
<VousDeux> oh cool...I can put my cursor on the title bar, spin my wheel and it will roll-up the window
<rico> hey guys how can I downgrade Emerald?
<rico> the Gutsy repository only hosts one version
<mzuverink> are there medibuntu repos yet?
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: you'd really have to ask that somewhere where medibuntu does support....
<VousDeux> mzuverink, I haven't looked today, but there weren't any yesterday
<Dr_willis> is emerald even needed?
<VousDeux> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rico> well I want emerald
<rico> :b
<Dr_willis> it dosent do anything last i looked...
<Dr_willis> it had no themes I recall :)
<Dr_willis> then again - i just installed it  because it was there...
<rico> well you can install the emerald-themes package
<Dr_willis> and then what.. :)
<rico> or download more themes off the internet
<rico> ...then you'll have themes in your emerald-theme-manager to use I guess.
<rico> :)
<Dr_willis> and what exactly do they change?
<rico> window borders.
<VousDeux> mzuverink, nope...404
<mzuverink> VousDeux, yeah the page says that, but was wondering about maybe some kind of secret squirrel testing repo, Im looking to install libdvdcss on gusty
<rico> and hey i have another quick problem. ctrl+alt+f1 shows me a blinking cursor (no login prompt).
<VousDeux> I tried using the instructions provided but replacing feisty.list with gutsy.list...I got a 404
<rico> although, I can type there.. login with my username/password, execute commands... just that they don't show up
<rico> (e.g., if i login and type "sudo shutdown -h now" it will actually shutdown, but I don't see my commands or shutdown's output)
<VousDeux> mzuverink, you don't need a secret squirrel for that
<Amaranth> rico: what driver?
<VousDeux> mzuverink, it has a 3 on the end of it though
<Amaranth> rico: fglrx?
<rico> Amaranth, xserver-xorg-video-intel, latest from Gutsy's repository.
<rico> :)
<rico> oh
<Amaranth> oh, weird
<rico> mm how can I check?
<Amaranth> rico: what video card do you have?
<mzuverink> VousDeux, I have no other knowledge of how to install it, got any tips?
<rico> intel X3100 (aka, GMA 965 I think)
<Amaranth> oh, uh
<Amaranth> no clue
<Amaranth> i know you can't use compiz with that one though
<newsense07> do you know how to change the look of windows while minimizing ?
<rico> true. I specifically disabled the check for it.
<Amaranth> newsense07: install compizconfig-settings-manager and play with the options for the animation plugin
<Amaranth> rico: You get to keep both pieces
<rico> the only problem there is that I can't play video through XV... something I don't mind
<VousDeux> mzuverink, it has a 2, not a 3..sorry...you should be able to just apt-get install libdvdcss2
<newsense07> Amaranth: thanks !
<mzuverink> ok, thanks
<VousDeux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<VousDeux> mzuverink, ahhh...there was one with a 3 on it...libdvdread3
<mzuverink> VousDeux, there's not one on the repos
<VousDeux> mzuverink, then you have to sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<newsense07> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VousDeux> mzuverink, I think that last one decrypts commercial dvd's
<VousDeux> mzuverink, you may also want to have a look at ubuntu-restricted-extras or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mzuverink> VousDeux, I installed the RE for Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> u-r-e doesnt decrypt dvds
<Hobbsee> that script (install-css.sh does)
<VousDeux> yeah, you still need libdvdread3 for that
<Hobbsee> although, i'm thinking of adding bits to u-r-e and such for hardy, to go and grab the evil extra codecs from medibuntu
* Hobbsee will have to speak to them first, though.
<Konam> hi
<Konam> i'm noticing that my internet connection dies from time to time......
<VousDeux> wb Konam
<VousDeux> Konam, wifi?
<Konam> no
<mzuverink> VousDeux, thanks for the tip, got it taken care of, now for those darn win32 codecs
<rico> hey, what does anyone need win32 codecs for?
<rico> .wma?
<Amaranth> No
<Amaranth> w32codecs is only useful for realmedia
<rico> ew, real.
<Amaranth> and we have realplayer for that :P
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ahhh, i sthat what it's for
<Konam> VousDeux for example, i'm connected right now, but it dies for a moment and then it comes back it is more dead than it is alive, is annoying....
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: It used to be useful for a lot more things but we've gotten codecs for wmv3 and such
<mzuverink> doesnt win32codecs also allow you to listen to wma in like xmms too?
<rico> hmm, i dont have /dev/dsp.
<rico> is this normal?
<rico> i used to.
<Amaranth> mzuverink: no
<rico> i tried to reinstall alsa-base btw
<Amaranth> mzuverink: w32codecs only works in mplayer and xine
<mzuverink> Amaranth, true
<mzuverink> so I take it the commercial canonical repos wont be up till official release?
<mzuverink> source o matic does not list them
<Amaranth> mzuverink: Have to get permission to put stuff in there
<Hobbsee> DM|: you still lose
<mzuverink> Amaranth, so like Acro Reader best to install now from official site?
<DM|> Hobbsee dont be so helpful, you might hurt yourself
<rico> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rico> anyone familiar with that?
<Hobbsee> DM|: indeed.  i might just kickban you, for wasting our time.
<DM|> Hobbsee abuse of power, think i wasnt doing anything? most of those disconnects were me changing the server tabs
<Hobbsee> DM|: uh, no they werent.  most of them were me throwing you off the network.  it has a different quit message.
<Hobbsee> bah.  twit.
<Hobbsee> DM|: uh, no they werent.  most of them were me throwing you off the network.  it has a different quit message.
<DM|> Hobbsee w/e
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, are you the same Hobbsee of Mandrake heritage?
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: um, nope?
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: i've never used mandrake
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, there was a Hobbssee who used to moderate mandrakes irc channel often, just wondering
<bazhang> Hobbsee!
<bazhang> hiya
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: ahhh.  nope :)
<Hobbsee> hiya bazhang~
<Amaranth> Hobbsee isn't from Mandriva and I didn't make that theme :P
<bazhang> I've taken your words to heart and stopped advising people to get Gutsy...mostly..haha
<Hobbsee> bazhang: :D
<Hobbsee> bazhang: well, it's fine if they know what they're doing
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, so what are you saying?;)
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: in regards to?
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: oh, that a lot of this channel has no idea what they're doing, and shouldnt really be running gutsy?
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, yeah
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: i am, yes.
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, am maybe i wear my heart on my sleeve and too offense, not really
<mzuverink> *took
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: (because they're not filing useful bugs, etc)
* Amaranth doesn't file bugs :P
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, bugs, what bugs?  My sys is running like a champ
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes, but you fix them.
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: yay!
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: But not the same set as the ones I find
<Hobbsee> true
<Amaranth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~amaranth/+reportedbugs
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: when will you fix kwindeco-compiz stuff?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: never
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, just a pain having no medibuntu to do the dirty work easy, yet, Im learning and thats a good thing, next...linux from scratch
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: awww....
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: have you asked the medibuntu guys why they dont have their repos up?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I have no interest in KDE, KDE has no interest in Compiz
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: And most of the bugs left are frigging weird
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  compiz == crack :)
<Amaranth> Like a crash on ~QObject
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oookay?
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, they do not answer, just ignore the questions
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: My thoughts exactly :0
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: where are you asking?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: And there is a bug with the domino theme that kde-window-decorator exposes, not our bug :)
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I can't think of any other important bugs for kwd
<mzuverink> #medibuntu and #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> my concern is how it crashes so much, and doesnt play nice with the pager
<Amaranth> the pager doesn't follow the standards
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: #ubuntu is not the place - medibuntu is a derivative
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: then fix the pager?  :)
<Amaranth> and the crashes are the ~QObject thing
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> which is a qt-ism.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: would such a patch be accepted at this point?
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, right, but usually they are there
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: SuSE already has a patch for it
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: depends how big it is, etc.
<bazhang> hi Amaranth
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: if you have a patch, eyeballing it would be good.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: making sure it doesnt effect standard kde
<mzuverink> Hobbsee, one bug though, if compiz is enabled, my bottom bar does not appear until I click on the desktop
<Hobbsee> mzuverink: Amaranth is the compiz guy :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: OOPS, YOU BROKE IT.  FIX IT NOW!  :p
<mzuverink> Amaranth, catch that bug?
<Amaranth> mzuverink: already fixed (in the next upload)
<DanaG> my bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<mzuverink> Amaranth, or you want me to be a good doobie and report it officially?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: we're still not kernel/acpi devs, btw
<Amaranth> mzuverink: already fixed (in the next upload)
<mzuverink> Amaranth, awesome
<tokorona> hmm.. wonder why kde-themeinstall isn't working correcrtly.
<Amaranth> ick trevinho doesn't have source for his patched kicker package
<Hobbsee> DanaG: if you've provided the info required, set it to confirmed, seeing as it looks like others are seeing it
<Amaranth> that's probably not even legal :P
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ew, trevhino
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: well he snagged the patch from suse
<Amaranth> figured i'd snag his since it at least applied to our feisty package
<DanaG> Can you see if everything needed is there?
<Hobbsee> doesnt mean i trust him, and doesnt mean that he's not FULL OF CRACK.
<Amaranth> then again he probably didn't base his package on our feisty package
<Hobbsee> DanaG: no idea.  see the part about me not being a kernel dev
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I tried KDE the other day, and noticed the lack of a volume OSD.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it has one.
<tokorona> OSD?
<Amaranth> wtf opensuse's source packages don't include KDE stuff
<Amaranth> i hate their repo layout
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I can't find their package so... :P
* Amaranth adds KDE users to the blacklist
<tokorona> KDE isn't .. that bad.
<mzuverink> Speaking of KDE, is there a way to keep kde stuff to only show up if in kde and vice verse w/ gnome?  Stupid q I know, But my Youngest likes kde and I like gnome, and if I edit the emues it screws everything up, stuff disappears on both
<mzuverink> cant get her to use gnome, they use kde at school
<tokorona> although, I should probably go back to figuring out why kdethememanager is misbehaving.
<tonyyarusso> mzuverink: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25065&highlight=hide+kde+gnome
<tonyyarusso> jocko cd /usr/share/applications/kde
<tonyyarusso> jocko sudo for i in *; do echo "OnlyShowIn=KDE;" >> $i; done
<tonyyarusso> is what I had written down for that - never tried it
<mzuverink> tonyyarusso, thanks
<ppj> any updates to nvidia drivers?
<mzuverink> Whats the deal with all the pre-created folders now in Gusty?
<JabberWokky> Thanks for a good topic line.  Got my answers.
<mzuverink> Not that its a bad thing...
<superbenny> hey just upgraded from 7.07...my Intel wireless card (in my IBM ThinkPad) isnt working. comes up as a restricted driver, which i made sure is enabled
<usser> mzuverink: what pre-created folders?
<superbenny> but nothing it seing it
<mzuverink> Super, video pictures....
<superbenny> comes up in lshw
<superbenny> wirelss
<superbenny> wireless*
<mzuverink> superbenny, like video and pictures, templates....
<newsense07> yall like dolphin ?
* usser spits
* usser yuck
<mzuverink> its good mixed in a can of tuna
* usser dolphin is ugly 
<usser> why did they have to change file manager
<usser> konq was just fine
<tokorona> Dolphin is OK.
<tokorona> I sorta don't see the point in using it over konqurer, no
<usser> tokorona: the best is the enemy of the good
<bazhang> the perfect...
<usser> tokorona: exactly
<usser> the perfect, i didnt know the english version, sorta just translated
<superbenny> hey, my wi card stopped working when i upgraded from 7.04
<superbenny> any thoughts?
<tokorona> I use ndiswrapper, so i've never.. really had to mess with restricted drivers.
<superbenny> it just worked without any config when i installed 7.04
<superbenny> so i didnt even have to mess with wrapper
<Traveler0> My wireless card just went kaput, too.
<Jordan_U> Super, What chipset?
<superbenny> intel
<tokorona> (which, incidently, required a reinstall... have to say that 7.10 doesnt' require that blasted configuration workaround, so I'm happy)
<Jordan_U> superbenny, Is it set to roaming mode?
<superbenny> er
<superbenny> what
<Traveler0> It worked until recently.
<Traveler0> It's that blasted new Intel card.
<Jordan_U> superbenny, System -> Administration -> Networking
<superbenny> im using kde
<DanaG> Yay, one more reason to love Amarok: MusicBrainz.
<DanaG> Sweet!
<Jordan_U> superbenny, Make sure that it's set to roaming mode their ( which just means that it should be controlled by network-manager
<superbenny> yea networkmanager isnt seeing it
<superbenny> at all
<superbenny> but lshw sees it, and iwconfig sees my wireless network
<Jordan_U> superbenny, Don't know how to do it in the GUI in KDE but you want to remove any references to the card from /etc/network/interfaces
<Traveler0> Anyone else having problems with their wireless cards after the latest updates?
<Traveler0> Iwconfig says it's not there. Ifconfig says it's not there. LSPCI says it IS there.
<superbenny> i dont need gui
<superbenny> commands are fine
<Jordan_U> Anybody up for a major dpkg breakage challenge ? :)
<savvas> you have virtual machines for that :p
<ppj> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ppj> !brokenvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Traveler0> Am I the only one who has'nt got wireless internet?
<ppj> i have 3 laptops and 2 desktops, i use both
<ReL1K> savvas: saw you said something before about the issue i was having, are others experiencing it too?
<savvas> ReL1K: neah, wrong alarm
<superbenny> traveler:no me too
<Traveler0> Also, why the zark is my battery life so awful? The X61 should get 3+ hours with the screen brightness cranked down.
<newsense_07> i was using ndiswrapper until latest updates now i got a module that works with my card and i get an extra bar !
<ReL1K> gotchya
<savvas> but another user had a problem system-wide
<savvas> the menus appeared empty
<riotkittie> oh i am so jealous. <bites newsense_07's functioning wireless>
<ReL1K> ahh
<savvas> but in a newly added user the effect was the same :\
<newsense_07> arrr gar gar
<ReL1K> ah
<savvas> so it wasn't any .config/ for that matter
<ReL1K> right
<riotkittie> i wish i could ditch ndiswrapper under gutsy
<cellofellow> my apt authentications are all messed up. How can I fix it?
<tokorona> for some reason, prism54 doesn't work with my chipset.
<savvas> cellofellow: system > admin > soft sources > authentication and restore defaults
<savvas> (thank god they have that)
<cellofellow> k
<riotkittie> oh yay. more updates.
<Dr_willis> by the time ya get the updates installed.. thers more updates!
<savvas> hm.. I ought to make a blueprint to allow only twice per day to update :P
<riotkittie> that was odd. i dont have updates. save for ekiga, which never wants to install.
<riotkittie> i'm so sad. the prospect of another 170 updates had filled my heart with such gleeee. :'(
<savvas> (yay!) :p
<superbenny> do i detect a hint of sarcasm?
<riotkittie> no. <3 updates <3
<superbenny> lol
<savvas> well people like you make the security.ubuntu.com hurl
<savvas> but no offense taken i suppose
<riotkittie> and why do i do that  :|
<VousDeux> I'm trying install something that says it can't find X libraries...what should I do to fix it?
<VousDeux> where are X libraries located?
<bazhang> ?
<mzuverink> when you chose a background color for gdm, no matter your choice it is always brown
<bazhang> ahaha really?
<mzuverink> really
<bazhang> wow--glad I'm on KDE.
<bazhang> feature or bug?
<mzuverink> good question
<bazhang> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<usser> mzuverink: i think its a bug
<mzuverink> If I could change just one thing about ubuntu, it would be that darn brown
<usser> mzuverink: i had the same problem with kdm they fixed it recently
<usser> mzuverink: yea i think its a poor theme choice
<mzuverink> usser, me too, atleast it make noise whenits ready to have you login now
<mzuverink> thats new
<mzuverink> I just cant stand brown
<usser> mzuverink: well kubuntu's choice is even worse i its reddish purple
<mzuverink> ahhgg!
<riotkittie> what would you change the brown to?
<riotkittie> ew. reddish puple? ><
<riotkittie> i thought that it was blue
<wsjunior> using fglrx driver im unable to access any tty, how do i fix it without removing fglrx driver?
<wsjunior> is it possible?
<riotkittie> why/how is the driver stopping you from accessing a tty?
<wsjunior> i mean, im able to switch to any tty, but they are unusable.. i cant see anything but a black screen
<ppj> no prompt?
<wsjunior> no
<wsjunior> nothinh
<riotkittie> is getty runnig?
<wsjunior> just a black screen
<savvas> mzuverink: right click on the desktop and change the background color
<wsjunior> ya, if i use ati driver instead of fglrx it works
<wsjunior> but i need to use fglrx
<riotkittie> how bizarre.
<VousDeux> what would be the path for x libraries?
<riotkittie> i dont see why people throw such fits about the brown. to the extent theyre circulating partitions.
<riotkittie> errr. p.. petitions.
<riotkittie> circulating partitions. heeee. <has been taking painkillers>
<riotkittie> but wait. that was the wallpaper they were doing it over.
<riotkittie> otoh, it is an incredibly ugly wall paper.
<wsjunior> i used to chane vga to 791 to fix this problem but it doesnt work anymore
<WGGMk> ok, i need some assistance
<WGGMk> I have an Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon 2.6.22-13 laptop.. running fine.. w/ Broadcom wlan.. I just bought a linksys wireless adaptor for my "Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon 2.6.22-12 server" and i need to install the firmware for the broadcom chipset
<wsjunior> so what?
<WGGMk> I have the files and all dependancies needed on a USB disk with the lable /disk.. the mount point was /media/disk on my laptop.. im having trouble looking at it on my server.. its not mounted or mounted somewhere else
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: just blame opensuse.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: major dpkg breakage?
<WGGMk> can anyone help me with mounting a USB drive (thumb drive) on Gusty Gibbon Server (no X)
<Dr_willis> plug it in. use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see where its at (or dmesg output)
<Dr_willis> mkdir /media/thang
<Dr_willis> (with a sudo)
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/whateveritscalled /media/thang  -t whateverthsfsis.
<Dr_willis> Or is there something more specific ya have issues with?
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I ran dpkg --clear-selections then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade, then realized that I had removed ifup and couldn't connect to the internet to install the packages again, then I tried to dpkg -i every .deb in the archive, not realizing the the .deb for ifup ( and a lot of other important things ) wasn't even there, now I have the worst dpkg breakage I have ever seen and no clue how to fix it
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I'm currently chrooted in with a LiveCD :)
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: you idiot :)
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, In my defense this is a scratch machine
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, But yea :)
<Traveler0> Anyone else had wireless problems?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: either reinstall, or install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard, then try installing ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: and work your way through your mess
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: would it detect it as System: linux raid autodetect?
<Hobbsee> but it may be quicker to backup and reinstall
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I can't install ubuntu-minimal ;)
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: because?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: install the stuff that it depends on, etc.
<WGGMk> im having trouble determining the drives.. i forget how i partition'ed this server..
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I can't use dpkg at all
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: oh, because ifup is so far stuffed that dpkg wont work.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: ok, then reinstall.
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, That would be giving up, and isn't as fun ;)
<Hobbsee> didnt relaised your dpkg was broken too
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: thanks.. i got it mounted.. sorry.. having a brain fart today
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: you may get away with manually doing the wrok that dpkg does - but dude...you may as well install and configure LFS, then gentoo, and *still* be ahead.
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, dpkg is broken because for some reason many of the things that ubuntu-minimal depends on were not in /var/cache/apt/
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  sticking beans up your nose will do that. :)
<Traveler0> Well...I can't update my laptop for the time being.
<Traveler0> It still works. (The wireless does not.)
<Traveler0> Should I try downloading the latest updates (via Ethernet,) or wait until things are fixed?
<WGGMk> Dr_willlis: lol.. i forgot server didnt have a GUI by default.. and i just installed it like a week ago..
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: right, so that's depenedancy hell, not dpkg being broken.
<Traveler0> Is my connection not working properly?
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Yes
<spasticteapot> Stupid java applett....
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, But I actually have all of the dependencies at least, so once it's worked out ( if it ever is ) it will be able to magically pop back in place
<WGGMk> how do i tell linux-restricted-drivers-manager to use a specific file for the firmware with no GUI lol.. for broadcom cards.. using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I saved a backup dpkg --get-selections
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: wget the debs in, perhpas
<Hobbsee> then go from there
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, But I can't use dpkg -i until I run dpkg --configure -a , and that won't work until I have all of the .debs :) It's a catch 22
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: it's called karma for messing up your system.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: wget the deps then dpkg --configure -a would be my guess
<Hobbsee> or just cut your losses, reinstall, then go fixing parts of gutsy
<WGGMk> whats the command to connect to a specific network?
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  you mean IRC network?
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: no.. like 'eth2' is my wlan card.. i need to manually connect to my router on my server
<Dr_willis> hmmm...  you mean 'connect to the wireless network' :)
<VousDeux> I see why people are always asking compiz questions in here...nobody is ever alive in that channel
<WGGMk> yes
<Dr_willis> i dont touch wirless.. :)  sorry
<WGGMk> i havent the faintest of how to do it
<WGGMk> hehe
<WGGMk> tis ok
<Dr_willis> proberly 12+ ways to do it.. each depends on the versionof the card...
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: thnx for the mounting help
<Dr_willis> wireless has been such a... disaster. :)
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  yep. mounting i can do..
<WGGMk> yes it sure hans
<WGGMk> err has
<VousDeux> does anyone know how I can turn off the shade feature in compiz?
<Dr_willis> Hopefully with the new kernel/wireless stuff and the wireless N things comming out
<Dr_willis> VousDeux,  in the advanced compiz control panel thing.
<Dr_willis> which is not installed by default..
<Dr_willis> and i forget its package name. :)
<Dr_willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<Dr_willis> compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<Dr_willis> thats it. :)
<VousDeux> I have that installed, but I think I clicked every option in there and did not find the ones I was looking for
<Dr_willis> yep.. its a little complex for a settings program.
<Dr_willis> which 'shade' feature do ya mean?
<Dr_willis> i spent a few hrs explorign the thign last week.
<VousDeux> when I click the minimize button, it rolls up instead of minimize
<Dr_willis> ahh.. thats.. different.
<Dr_willis> that might bein the first/top settings.  whatever that area is called on the list
<Dr_willis> thats where you can set the title bar double click to 'winshade' or other things..
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever seeing that specific effect however. but i do recall seeing other  button settings.
<VousDeux> I'm also not fond of having to click specifically on a title bar to activate a window...I prefer to be able to click anywhere on the window to activate it
<riotkittie> my wireless worked out of the box on gutsy. it also pushed me back to windows because it was so ... awful :P
<Dr_willis> VousDeux,  ive not seen that effect either.
<Dr_willis> VousDeux,  try making a new user with default settings and see if that applys to them also.
<Dr_willis> that almost sounds like a bug
<riotkittie> well, "pushed me back" isnt fair because its not like i was wandering far from it at that point
<VousDeux> hmmm...maybe it is a bug...it's like I have a window  behind another, I have to click directly on the title bar to bring it up top
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug to me.
<WGGMk> Gusty works fine for me.. i havent had a problem
<Dr_willis> well i now have gutsy on 3 of my machines.
<riotkittie> gutsy works so well i almost hate it.
<WGGMk> im just having problems getting my server connected cause im not too good without a GUI
<Dr_willis>  cheatign on this one.. it has feisty and gutsy both. :) i got gutsy updated/going on it now.
<rico> hey, is there something wrong with gutsy's repositories?
<rico> im getting 0 bytes from the repository URLs when I do 'check' on update-manager
<WGGMk> i get this weird message after GRUB
<rico> WGGMk, what is it?
<WGGMk> [numbers]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 on device 0000:00:00.0
<WGGMk> [numbers]  changes on every restart
<WGGMk> any thoughts?
<rico> hmm, ive no clue.
* snadge is dist-upgrading to gutsy because he is impatient ;)
* Jordan_U hopes snadge won't be impatient when he doesn't get support if something breaks :)
<snadge> its okay.. my desktop is also a heart and vital signs monitor for thousands of sick patients ;)
<Dr_willis> and it runs the ISS  for the soviets.. they oursourced it.
<Dr_willis> outsourced it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<cellofellow> I have a deadly sound hardware combination it seems: nVidia HDA and SigmaTel STAC9200. I've found some vague references to fixes, but nothing I can figure out. Apparently this is true for most of Linux, and Feisty. (Maybe I should ask in #ubuntu then. :-) )
<cellofellow> But, anybody know how to fix it?
<snadge> whats wrong.. just no sound?
<cellofellow> just silence
<Dr_willis> The sound of silence.
<snadge> have you tried running alsamixer from commandline?
<cellofellow> everybody points to this, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053, but it's for Fedora and I can't seem to translate to debian/ubuntu.
* Jordan_U looks for his simon and garfunkle CD ;)
<cellofellow> snadge: oh, yes
<snadge> and checking /proc/asound/cards to see how many devices are detected and which is primary
* cellofellow wishes he could listen to his S&G Oggs.
<cellofellow> only the nvidia HDA device shows in there.
<snadge> cellofellow: you could test gutsy from its livecd to see if it detects sound
<cellofellow> the SigmaTel looks like an OSS device though. Stillno sound.
* DanaG has Sigmatel STAC9250.
<cellofellow> snadge: this doesn't work on any system I've come across. The only place on the Internet that says anything on how to fix it I linked to, but it's for Fedora. How do I translate?
<DanaG> My playback works, but capture doesn't.
<DanaG> I've even updated to the HG alsa, but it's no better there.
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, Nothing there looks too Fedora specific, just remove all alsa packages with apt
<cellofellow> that removes like half of my system though, due to metapackages and stuff.
<cellofellow> bug #134351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134351 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Sigmatel STAC9200 No Sound/Audio Ubuntu (Gateway MT3423)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134351
<DanaG> It's fine to leave ALSA packages there while still compiling new versions manually.
<snadge> or you could possibly follow the ubuntu wiki for recompiling alsa, and use the fedora instructions to customise that process somehow ;)
<DanaG> You just have to watch for kernel updates.
<cellofellow> Someone in the bug report stuff fixed it, but I don't know how.
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, You can ignore deps, but I'd listen to DanaG instead :)
<cellofellow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351/comments/23
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134351 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Sigmatel STAC9200 No Sound/Audio Ubuntu (Gateway MT3423)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<cellofellow> that's what I want to do, but how?
<cellofellow> I'm not great shakes at this low-level stuff. (yet.)
<DanaG> Oh, and after compiling new versions remove the following file and sudo depmod -a, or you'll get mysterious "unknown symbol" errors:
<DanaG> /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<DanaG> where .22-12 is whatever you're currently on.
<snadge> hmm.. gutsy seems to use the same kernel version as feisty
<cellofellow> not sure of that.
<cellofellow> 2.6.22-12-generic
<snadge> 2.6.22-12
<cellofellow> I think Feisty is 20
<DanaG> Yup, it is.
<snadge> ahh it is too
<cellofellow> is this something I need to use apt-src for?
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, No, but you may want to use apt-get build-deb
<cellofellow> still over my head. :-)
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, Ignore that, I'm tired :)
<tokorona> Gutsy uses .12 or .13 I think
<mzuverink> VousDeux, actually all the medibuntu debs are on their site, just go to http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/
<cellofellow> I'm using Gutsy and currently running .12
<VousDeux> mzuverink, cool...thanks
<WGGMk> im running 2.6.22-13 and its sweet
<mzuverink> VousDeux, you have to go through and pick them manually, by alphabetical order, both for free and non free, but they work, beats installing acroread by had
<snadge> is it true that wine is actually starting to get better than cedega because cedega uses an older pre-forked copy of wine?
<cellofellow> ok, the guy in here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351/comments/23 links to here http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053 but doesn't say exactly what he did besides that he only removed alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134351 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Sigmatel STAC9200 No Sound/Audio Ubuntu (Gateway MT3423)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<cellofellow> I'm lost.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cellofellow> is HdaIntel and nVidia HDA compatible?
<DanaG> Yup, the standard is "Intel HD Audio" because Intel defined the standard.
<cellofellow> gotcha, like AMD64
<DanaG> It's the successor to AC97, which was another standard audio device bus.
<DanaG> You can use the HG version of ALSA by using sources from here: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download#ALSA_HG_.28Mercurial.29_SCM_repositories
<cellofellow> alsa-lib doesn't even exist. is this normal?
<squidy> does anyone here use compiz-fusion with KDE?
<DanaG> Fedora's packages are named differently.
<usser> squidy: i do
<cellofellow> how do I manage to install those programs that depend on alsa-suchandsuch?
<cellofellow> when I've manually installed patched versions.
<squidy> usser, how do you get to start c-f with kde startup?
<usser> squidy: alt+f2 compiz --replace
<usser> squidy: and then it just kind starts on every boot by itself
<usser> squidy: just make sure in kcontrol session manager u check on login restore previous session
<squidy> usser, but at the starts the adept_notify stay out of systray.. and the pager show only 1 desktop...
<usser> squidy: hm it doesnt do that for me
<squidy> usser, are you using kubuntu gutsy too?
<DigitalNinja> I just did an update. Now my video doesn't work right
<usser> squidy: yep
<squidy> weird
<DigitalNinja> I have an nvidia 7600
<DigitalNinja> 3D and compiz were working before the update
<DigitalNinja> now they don't work
<usser> squidy: i use kde-window-decorator though
<squidy> me too
<usser> squidy: no emerald
<usser> *not
<DigitalNinja> Maybe I should restart with a different kernel
<squidy> i haven't got emerald installed
<squidy> usser, what's your gpu?
<usser> squidy: weird did u do any setuo in ccsm
<usser> squidy: nvidia 8600
<DigitalNinja> squidy: Nice!
<squidy> usser, yes i did
<squidy> i've got a nvidia 7300gt..
<cellofellow> humble nvidia 6100
<cellofellow> WAY better than the RIVA TNT2 I had b4.
<usser> cellofellow: omg
<squidy> DigitalNinja, did you upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<DigitalNinja> no
<usser> squidy: i dunno
<DigitalNinja> I installed Tribe 5 about 3 or 4 weeks ago
<squidy> usser, ok dude.. thanks
<DigitalNinja> Thinks have been okay
<WGGMk> Ok, fresh install of Gusty Server amd64. I have a direct connection to the router. sudo apt-get update fails. "Temporary failure resolving..." then source sites, etc.
<DigitalNinja> lost a few things along the way but the developers have fixed them
<DigitalNinja> This problem looks bad
<cellofellow> WGGMk: you got DNS issues. Add your ISPs DNS servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<DigitalNinja> I'll be back
<WGGMk> but im connected wireless on the same router right now.. in Gusty desktop
<Dr_willis>  wee.. woobly windows under Kubuntu Gutsy..
<DigitalNinja> switching to a different kernel
<Dr_willis> and lots of little issues.. Like having to click on a titlebar to activate a window.
<riotkittie> i like clicking to activate :P
<WGGMk> cellowfellow: i checked in /etc/resolve.conf it just has my ISP and nameserver IP's listed
<WGGMk> cellowfellow: I tried to ping the nameserver's and they are unreacheable.. how do you manually start a network interface
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: all fixable :-) I got sloppy focus the way I like it
<WGGMk> isnt it like wake or something
<cellofellow> WGGMk: sudo ifup interface
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  heh. Im suprised that MythTV frontend is working.. :)
<DigitalNinja> It works!
<Dr_willis> i can do the fancy app-switching and the tv show  is in a fancy window
<DigitalNinja> Looks like something kernel related broke in the update
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<WGGMk> cellowfellow: "ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2" when running that
<cdm10> displayconfig-gtk broke my system today.
<Tomcat_> !stages > Tomcat_
<cdm10> So, does this !stages thing go on in released versions of Ubuntu, or are stable version users prone to having their X broken?
<cdm10> Tomcat_: You can /msg ubotu factoid if you want, instead of using a channel.
<Tomcat_> Oh. Right. Sorry. ;)
<cdm10> That's ok, it's not like the channel is very busy :)
<Tomcat_> Yeah, I just should have remembered. I was specifically using the > operator... ;>
<cdm10> Tomcat_: Well, that did half the job
<snadge> sweet.. gutsy upgrade worked fine.. compiz works heaps better
<cdm10> snadge: Which upgrade? What version of Compiz do you have?
<snadge> i dont care if i dont get support its still better than windows :P
<ppj> snadge, don't upgrade too much
<ppj> you'll break it
<cdm10> right...
<newsense_07> anyone know of a gutsy package that includes the 3d windows plugin for compiz-=fusion ?
<snadge> i went from feisty with amaranth's repo.. to current gutsy beta
<cdm10> snadge: Ah, ok.
<snadge> its LOADS better
<cdm10> newsense_07: 3d windows?
<cdm10> snadge: yup :)
<newsense_07> windows stick out from cube
<ppj> snadge, well theres an issue with nvidia right now so don't update too much
<cdm10> newsense_07: I remember that being in Beryl, but I don't see it in my Compiz config thingy.
<ppj> assuming youre using one
<Amaranth> snadge: compiz isn't better the infrastructure is :)
<cdm10> ppj: It's in the topic
<Amaranth> ppj: no problem with nvidia
<Tomcat_> newsense_07: I read that plugin was experimental and needs to be compiled from CVS/SVN.
<newsense_07> cdm10: i think its in unsupported plugins
<cdm10> Amaranth: Well, read the topic
<snadge> i dist-upgraded to gutsy, so everything has updated and im using an nvidia 5200
<snadge> whats the current nvidia issue?
<Amaranth> cdm10: I'll just have to change the topic :P
<cdm10> newsense_07: Ah, I don't think I have that installed. I'm curious what's in that...
<cdm10> Amaranth: the stages are complete?
<Amaranth> about 24 hours ago
<ppj> really?
<ppj> hm
<newsense_07> cdm10: no package for it in gutsy i had a 3rd party repo in feisty but it never worked for me
<Amaranth> really, the old kernel and l-r-m have even been removed from the archive already
<snadge> is there a guide to performance tweaking compiz, specific to nvidia/ati chipset etc?
<Amaranth> snadge: we've already tweaked it
<Amaranth> except for one little part
<snadge> good.. thats probably why it just runs quicker now
<ppj> which part of the topic was about nvidia?
<cdm10> newsense_07: That's weird, Feisty had a beryl-plugins-unsupported thingy.
<cdm10> ppj: the !stages part.
<ppj> oh
<Amaranth> snadge: install compizconfig-settings-manager and set your refresh rate to whatever your real refresh rate is, disable autodetection
<ppj> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<cdm10> If you read !stages, it mentions binary drivers.
<ppj> oh god
<newsense_07> Amaranth: dont you host a 3rd party repo for feisty that includes compiz-fusion packages ?
<cdm10> Question: Do these stages occur on Feisty as well?
<Amaranth> cdm10: yes
<cdm10> Or whatever the current stable version is?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Amaranth] : If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta cds
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cdm10> Amaranth: so a stable user could accidentally upgrade their kernel before their restricted-modules?
<snadge> yeah except i suspect feisty is going to be dumped in droves once gutsy is released ;)
<cdm10> That seems quite dangerous.
<Amaranth> cdm10: Yes but only if the kernel ABI changes
<Amaranth> which basically never happens after release
<Amaranth> I think it's happened twice since 2004
<snadge> i dist upgraded with nvidia binary module.. rebooted, everything works better than expected
<Amaranth> Maybe only once
<cdm10> Amaranth: ABI?
<cdm10> Amaranth: I'm not familiar with that :)
<Amaranth> cdm10: binary interface
<cdm10> ok.
<cdm10> I definitely have had several kernel upgrades in Feisty.
<Amaranth> cdm10: if it changes the nvidia driver has to be recompiled
<DanaG> I'm using nvidia 100.14.19, and I fixed my dual-core freezing by installing irqbalance.
<cdm10> Some of them changed my drive letters!
<snadge> Amaranth: whats this one tweak that you didnt mention? :P
<Amaranth> cdm10: but no ABI changes
<Amaranth> cdm10: after feisty release?
<Amaranth> snadge: I did mention
<Amaranth> snadge: install compizconfig-settings-manager and set your refresh rate to whatever your real refresh rate is, disable autodetection
<snadge> scrolls back.. ahh yes you did
<cdm10> Amaranth: yup, it started out /dev/sda, and with my HD making a weird clicking noise on every shutdown. Then, a month later, there was an upgrade, and it switched to /dev/hda and no weird clicky noise. Then, another month later or so, it went back.
<cdm10> Now, in Gutsy, it's /dev/sda but no clicky noise.
<snadge> Amaranth: already did that in feisty, it has remembered too
<Amaranth> cdm10: A change like that would not happen after release
<Amaranth> snadge: ok then, it's pretty much as tuned as it gets
<cdm10> Amaranth: Well, it did, and many people complained about their letters changing in #ubuntu.
<Amaranth> cdm10: On upgrade, sure
<cdm10> Amaranth: Nope, this was probably a few weeks after release.
<cdm10> I helped quite a few people set back up their ntfs-3g drives that had changed.
<snadge> very smooth, just used nvclock to tweak up my ram and gpu speeds a bit.. and now its gold ;)
<ppj> does anyone know of a gui program to control fanspeeds?
<cdm10> I'm STILL getting the black window bug, despite the fact that the nvidia-glx-new driver is supposed to fix that.
<ppj> i'd like something i can quickly change
<cdm10> So, what's the difference between compiz-compcomm-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-main?
<newsense_07> ppj: i dont even know of a non gui app to do that, sorry
<usser> cdm10: compcomm is the old name so theres probably older plugins there
<cdm10> usser: Yeah, that would be my guess, but still... why is it in the repos?
<ppj> newsense_07, theres a few that use config files
<newsense_07> i need a repo for unsupported-plugins
<snadge> actually.. im amazed at the difference gutsy has made to compiz, its heaps smoother.. i can rotate cube, use expo etc with streaming mp3 playing with visualisations, and it doesnt skip at all
<usser> cdm10: dunno makes no sense maybe they forgot to delete after all gutsy still beta
<DanaG> My system still seems to get bogged down when under heavy I/O.
<newsense_07> ppJ:nothing included in ubuntu tha i know of personally
<ppj> snadge, if you open a terminal and maximize it by double clicking the menu bar does it keep shaking?
<cdm10> DanaG: Yeah, mine too, I think it's just an inherent weirdness of Linux.
<cdm10> Flaw, if you will.
<DanaG> I think it may partly be NVIDIA, too.
<snadge> ppj: no.. it seems to work as intended
<DanaG> Oh, and my hard drive is 5400rpm.  :(
<ppj> mine keeps shaking like its convulsing
<ppj> :<
<snadge> emerald has crashed twice now actually.. thats kind of disturbing
<snadge> and now metacity has autoreloaded
<usser> ppj: yea does it here too
<newsense_07> anyone know of a gutsy package that includes the 3d windows plugin for compiz-=fusion ?
<usser> newsense_07: what does that plugin do?
<DanaG> I just use gtk-window-decorator.
<newsense_07> windows stick out from the cube
<DanaG> I disabled emerald by chmodding it -x.
<usser> newsense_07: its there
<newsense_07> usser: whats the package name the plugin is in ?
<DanaG> Aack, when I type italic letters, they turn into boxes!
<usser> newsense_07: im trying to find it
<DanaG> WTFhell?
<DanaG> oops, that's an "!ohmy", almost.
<cdm10> lol
<macogw> newsense_07: i noticed i couldnt find it
<magnetron> !lol | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<newsense_07> usser: i had it when i was running feisty using a 3rd party repo and it was in compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported i believe
<usser> newsense_07: i could have sworn i seen it in gutsy's compiz
<usser> newsense_07: cant find it now
<cdm10> magnetron: Fair enough...
<cdm10> Wow, compizconfig-settings-manager has some BIG issues.
<cdm10> Or maybe I do.
<cdm10> I can't figure out how to disable a key shortcut.
<heartsblood> how do I get the error reports to stop?
<newsense_07> power button
<cdm10> Has anyone noticed randomly disappearing mouse pointers?
<cdm10> Like, sometimes, whenever I'm over a text field it disappears.
<cdm10> Other times it disappears when it switches to the busy pointer.
<wedderburn> hello all, recently i upgraded to the new kernel+ resticted modules now when ever i start gutsy i get a xorg error because the nvidia kernel module can't be loaded, also when i go to the restricted driver app its not loaded i click on it and it says to restart on restart its still unloaded
<cdm10> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<wedderburn> but i have the corresponding restricted modules
<wedderburn> installed
<wedderburn> brb
<level1> hi, were the package issues from a couple of days ago fixed?
<usser> level1: yes
<level1> usser: is the RC out yet?
<usser> level1: there will be no rc. i think its the last release till the actual release
<level1> the beta you mean?
<cdm10> Seriously?
<usser> level1: yea
<cdm10> I certainly hope not, the beta is BUGGY!
<usser> cdm10: the updates are coming in every day
<cdm10> Yeah.
<cdm10> usser: The schedule says nothing about it being canceled.
<cdm10> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<level1> the only real bug I have left is a little problem with vesa and my screen resolution... otherwise its as close to a perfect release as I've ever had
<cdm10> Well, my mouse cursors keep disappearing :(
<heartsblood> why would mozilla crash if I type 'crash report detected' in the search box?
<cdm10> heartsblood: That's WEIRD!
<usser> cdm10: oh theres a rc hm somehow i was under the impression that ubuntu doesnt do rcs
<cdm10> usser: Ah, ok. I thought you were saying it was canceled :)
<heartsblood> cdm10: being funny, or serious?
<cdm10> heartsblood: serious. It's really weird, if that's what it did.
<level1> vesa is giving me 1600x1200 when I have a native resolution of 1920x1200
<heartsblood> yeap.
<heartsblood> that's not all
<heartsblood> I keep getting spammed with a program crashing that isn't installed, and about every 3 seconds a window pops up saying movie player has crashed
<cdm10> I wish they would change the default background. I mean, not only is it pretty ugly, but it's really bad quality! There are artifacts everywhere.
<cdm10> heartsblood: ouch.
<heartsblood> I dont even have totem installed atm I dont know wtf is going on :/
<heartsblood> WHAT movie player?
<heartsblood> is there anyway to increase the verbose lvl in the crash report thing?
<defcon> anyone notice that gutsy loads gnome very slowly on boot
<defcon> what is a good way to optimize boot/loading apps, feisty was much faster
<defcon> dunno why, every special effect=disabled
<heartsblood> is it possible to disable the crash report thing?
<cdm10> Probably, but I don't know how.
<heartsblood> ><
<heartsblood> how do I change my tty fonts?  they changed when I upgraded to gutsy.
<alecwh> Loving Gusty so far, but one small problem. The "window list" panel preferences dialog doesn't have a size option (where you can set minwidth and maxwidth) Screenshot: http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwindowlistprept1.png Can someone help?
<darkchr0n0s> any idea if gutsy will work out of the box for ATi cards (mobility radeon x2300) and compiz-fusion also ?
<VousDeux> I finally trapped an error with the guidance-power-manager: Warning: While setting SystemPowerManagement to  True :  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.NotSupported: No powersave method found
<VousDeux> heh...google found nothing about it in english
<alecwh>  Loving Gusty so far, but one small problem. The "window list" panel preferences dialog doesn't have a size option (where you can set minwidth and maxwidth) Screenshot: http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwindowlistprept1.png Can someone help?
<Tomcat_> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<heartsblood> how do I change the font size on a tty screan and what is the program called that gnome is using to report program crashses?
<Lynoure> heartsblood: these might work in ubuntu too:  consolechars -f /usr/share/consolefonts/font-file-name
<Lynoure> heartsblood: and to change permanently, edit SCREEN_FONT in /etc/console-tools/config
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<level1> how can I use konqueror instead of dolphin as the default file manager?
<Evanlec> u using kubuntu?
<level1> Evanlec: yeah
<level1> Evanlec: if there was a #kubuntu+1 I'd ask there :)
<bicycledaav1> hi all, after upgraded to gusty, cupsys doesn't work well: /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket failed
<pvandewyngaerde> level,      rigt click a folder , properties,   type folder >  click icon on the right >  set to open with konqueror
<pvandewyngaerde> level1:  that should do the trick
<level1> pvandewyngaerde: I left windows a year ago, and as it happens, windows had a really annoying bug related to this
<level1> pvandewyngaerde: it kept opening the search utility when I clicked on a folder with no way to fix it
<pvandewyngaerde> related ?? how can this ?
<pvandewyngaerde> level1:    did it work ?
<level1> pvandewyngaerde: I could still "use" the computer, but it was really annoying... I considering moving to linux anyway
<pvandewyngaerde> i meant did it work to change  to konqueror with my instructions ?
<level1> pvandewyngaerde: yes, thanks
<pavi> hello , i have openssl installed and up to date , but when installing a particular software , i get error " cant open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " , is there any way to solve the problem ???? thanks
<dissection> Anyone know if Gutsy will have a Blu-Ray movie player when its officially released?
<pvandewyngaerde> dissection:   personnaly i dont think so
<dissection> :[
<pvandewyngaerde> it has to do with the  decryption
<dissection> Can't it play the same way as it plays in Windows, right from the Disc?
<mmkassem> dissection: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<dissection> Yeah, I've seen that. But that talks about ripping the movie to the hard drive.
<Tomcat_> dissection: There's no legal Blu-ray player for Linux, so you'll have to do it that way. :I
* dissection hopes someone comes up with an illegal one, then :D
<DraconPern> persistence broken in beta/
<DraconPern> ?
<_Jaak_> displayconfig-gtk the one currently in the repo's is it kindoff the final version being released 18 oct?
<ba5e> #vmware
<_Jaak_> Is there anyone else that has no bottom gnome panel on startup (auto login)?
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: I've had that once... clicking & dragging where the bottom panel should have been fixed it.
<_Jaak_> kk
<DraconPern> is launchpad having problems?
<WGGMk> whats the command to list available usb drives?
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: lsusb
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: thanks
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: how bout there mount points
<_Jaak_> displayconfig-gtk isn't really working fine for me, not on a nvidia nor an a ati
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: For USB drives, they are usually generated automatically, and lie in /media/<name>
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: well this is really a cellphone connected via usb
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Check syslog for items when you plugged it in. It might say something.
<_Jaak_> Tomcat_, thanks it's fixed
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: Seems to be some compiz bug... hope it won't occur too often.
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: sorry, where is the syslog located?
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: /var/log/syslog
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: What graphics card btw?
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: thanks
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: Might be interesting if it happens more often.
<_Jaak_> eeuhm nv7600gs atix600
<Tomcat_> Mh. Okay, no match. :)
<_Jaak_> displayconfig-gtk, kinda messes up my xorg.conf everytime i try it out
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: File a bug then... :o
<_Jaak_> yes i was but i don't know how to write it down
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: Write down what you did in displayconfig. Attach your old xorg.conf and your new one... describe how it's messed up for you.
<_Jaak_> ok
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: Don't forget version numbers of your Ubuntu installation + displayconfig, and your graphics card/display info.
<Tomcat_> _Jaak_: When you're finished I can have a look at it to check what else might be neede.
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: im not to sure on what i should be looking for.. it show's when its removed and added.. but i think it cant identify it properly
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Plug in the cell phone and check syslog... the last couple of lines should tell you something about the new USB device.
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Something like this: Oct  7 08:26:44 Hal9000 kernel: [ 4894.248799]  usb 1-9: new high speed USB devic
<Tomcat_> e using ehci_hcd and address 4
<_Jaak_> ok
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: yea, but Im too dumb to go from there (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39829/)
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Well, where do you want to go?
<Tomcat_> The cell is attached and loaded as usb device... good so far.
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: being able to mount the phone with read/write ability
<Tomcat_> Mh... okay. Somebody needs to take over. No idea. ;)
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: where though.. i can sudo mount /dev/cellphone location /media/cell if i know where its attached
<Tomcat_> Yes, that's the question.
<WGGMk> *sigh* thanks for the help so far.. anyone have any thoughts
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Do you see anything unusual in Places => Computer?
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Sometimes devices are in there and need to be mounted manually (double click)
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: same old stuff
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: If the cell has some USB options on the device, check if they are "correct"... like, attach as mass storage device, etc.
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: they dont have those options
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Mh. :\
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: ?
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Was my last try. I don't know... maybe the cell phone needs special software. :o
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: yea i thought that, but BitPim says most linux kernel's support USB phones
<Tomcat_> WGGMk: Really depends on the phone though. If the phone doesn't announce a USB mass storage device, I doubt it's supported...
<WGGMk> Tomcat_: =(
<WGGMk> welp thanks for the help.. enough headaches for tonight.. gnite all
<uga> heh, mots usb phones I saw so far are no much more than a simple usb sound card
<uga> (in phone shape)
<tokorona> Strigi is apparently notsuch a great idea.
* tokorona thinks it may be my system, but..
<phyrewall> gee this channel is active...
<phyrewall> anyone able to get Envy to work under Gutsy?
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> beta forgot to add xp to grub
<freezerburn> I couldn't do a clean install of gutsy because somewhere in the install things get jumbled so I installed feisty first and now it seems I fumbled the gutsy upgrade.  I've got the alternate cd but it keeps wanting to do a partial upgrade, will that work or should I do something else?
<phyrewall> for the most part, yes
<gogeta> err
<gogeta> most part beta is doing ok
<gogeta> but grub does not list xp
<phyrewall> I upgraded my feisty using update-manager -d
<phyrewall> only a few major quirks... but easily solved
<Amaranth> gogeta: Clean install?
<phyrewall> either way, it's still a beta...
<Amaranth> phyrewall: beta means almost done :
<gogeta> yea
<Amaranth> :P
<phyrewall> the only real benifit is the newer kernel images, and I think you can manually upgrade those anyway
<freezerburn> I'm just trying to do a clean ugrade again without the partial upgrade option can someone help me with that?
<Amaranth> phyrewall: We are 11 days from release, if something doesn't work right now it's probably not going to be fixed.
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> well
<Amaranth> gogeta: Ok then, known issue
<gogeta> fix?
<Amaranth> If it was an upgrade from feisty something would be really wrong because update-grub isn't supposed to change that part of the file
<gogeta> i tryed edting it manuly
<schreder> where can I get xvid codec for totem?
<Amaranth> gogeta: Oh, you don't know how to add it manualy
<Amaranth> hmm
* Amaranth tries to remember
<gogeta> tryed
<Amaranth> schreder: Try to play an xvid file, it'll do all the work
<gogeta> faile at it
<schreder> yeah i know it shoult ask me if I want to search for a codec, but it just refuses to play the file
<gogeta> title 		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<gogeta> root 		(hd0,1)
<gogeta> makeactive
<gogeta> chainloader 	+1
<gogeta> failed
<Amaranth> gogeta: That's what I was going to tell you to do...
<Amaranth> ouch
<Amaranth> how does it fail?
<bazhang> !bug#1
<gogeta> says its not volid
<gogeta> valid
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gogeta> LOL
<Amaranth> gogeta: try rootnoverify
<phyrewall> Amaranth: yeah. I know.. I'm not complaining. I just wish there was... more to see upgraded, ya know?
<schreder> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Compiz is a big one
<phyrewall> I mean, I've always run Compiz-Fusion, so that's not "new" to me...
<Amaranth> phyrewall: heh
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Trust me, it works much better in gutsy
<Brucevdk> schreder: libxvidcore4 perhaps?
<phyrewall> Amaranth: true, it being integrated maybe means more support for it.
<schreder> tried it, didn't help
<Amaranth> phyrewall: We've made changes to other apps to make it all fit in
<phyrewall> Amaranth: are you running Gutsy?
<Amaranth> schreder: You're using totem, right?
<schreder> yeah
<Amaranth> schreder: and gutsy?
<schreder> yeah
<schreder> :)
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Since day 1
<schreder> well it broke after I upgraded
<Amaranth> schreder: That dialog should have a button that will install the codec for you
<phyrewall> don't suppose you'd whisper me your sources.list ?? :)
<Amaranth> phyrewall: It's stock
<phyrewall> boring! :P
<Amaranth> Why would I have anything else?
<gogeta> errrr
<schreder> amaranth it only has an OK button :P it the button was there I would have clicked it, im not stupid :P
<gogeta> stillsays not valed
<freezerburn> After I click on the Upgrade button the download tool is downloaded then the window goes away and nothing happens.  Anyone know what's up?
<Amaranth> gogeta: Then your windows partition is dead
<gogeta> noope
<Amaranth> schreder: Ok then, install gstreamer0.10-*
<gogeta> i mounted it in linux
<gogeta> its alive
<Amaranth> gogeta: Dunno what to tell you, I don't use Windows
<Amaranth> gogeta: And the setup you have _should_ work
<phyrewall> glad to see the esd error was fixed today
<Amaranth> gogeta: if you could give a more accurate error message...
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Because seeing a message about esd missing once (and only on a terminal) is so painful, eh? :P
<gogeta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39832/
<gogeta> not valed or expection then goes back to grub
<phyrewall> again, not complaing, just happy. I'm a sysadmin by trade, error msgs annoy me. I want my engine to purr, ya know?
<gogeta> thrs my config
<schreder> amaranth, that didn't help either. Maybe I should remove some old configs? I tried reinstalling totem, but with no luck..
<Amaranth> gogeta: Ok, first of all, don't put it inside the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST section
<Amaranth> gogeta: it'll get wiped out on the next kernel update
<Amaranth> schreder: Weird, if you installed all those packages you definitely have xvid support
<gogeta> its the menulist
<Amaranth> schreder: Unless you're using totem-xine
<phyrewall> Amaranth: Are the Commercial repos for Gutsy going active in 11 days as well?
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Probably not
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Only thing in there is realplayer and opera anyway
<gogeta> but k
<phyrewall> true. so, are Trevinos repos pointless now that compiz is integrated?
<gogeta> no problem moving it
<gogeta> anything else
<bazhang> phyrewall: yes
<Amaranth> phyrewall: They were always worthless
<Amaranth> Oh, you said pointless :P
<phyrewall> ouch!
<phyrewall> so, on my beloved Dell XPS M170 laptop, running Gutsy, the only repos I should ever want are the stock? Is that what you're selling? :)
<schreder> amaranth, ah thanks for that one.. totem-xine package was the problem, removed it, installed totem again and everything works now :)
<Amaranth> gogeta: dunno what to tell you, see if you can find something on google
<Amaranth> phyrewall: Yes :)
<Amaranth> phyrewall: The only thing you'll probably want to add is libdvdcss
<freezerburn> there we go, downloading the alternate cd for an upgrade is so much faster than downloading each part
<phyrewall> allrighty, commenting out every non-stock repo... :)
<Amaranth> phyrewall: We even have the improved font rendering stuff in gutsy now :)
<phyrewall> last repo question... lol... what about medibuntu?
<phyrewall> God, maybe I should clean install then... dammit.
<Amaranth> well w32codecs is only useful for realmedia but you might want to snag libdvdcss2 from it
<phyrewall> I probably have tons of trash on my system now that everything's builtin.
<apecat> hmm, what should i do, i have a freshly installed gutsy system on a machine that needs the following compiled to get a functioning network interface (and it's a goddamn minipci motherboard i bought from a friend, no free pci slots for any of the random old 3com nics i have around) http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<phyrewall> woah... apecat... use tinyurl pls
<apecat> the problem is that i obviously don't have any compilers and kernel-headers/sources
<freezerburn> I had a problem with graphics drivers and old compiz and I had upgraded the past 5 or 6 releases guess it was time to do the clean install
<rhalff> Hi I'm at the console of the beta installer cd, X just failed and I changed the driver to nvidia instead of nv, any clue on how I can continue the installation process ?
<apecat> phyrewall: hehmm, sry, i have a wide irssi window, didn't realize the lenght of it
<Amaranth> apecat: Actually a clean install includes everything you need to compile a kernel module
<apecat> zomg
<Amaranth> Since, oh, dapper or edgy
<apecat> woot.. nobody told me x)
<apecat> thx
<rhalff> how to restart the setup process at the console of the install cd ?
<gogeta> hummm\
<gogeta> maybe it did eat windows
<gogeta> grub error13
<phyrewall> ok, my sources.list is nasty.. I can't remember what's supposed to be there and what's not... can someone send me a link to the stock Gutsy one?
<phyrewall> wait.. I'm being dumb...
<phyrewall> sigh.. I can't believe I forgot the "Software Sources" app.
<bazhang> phyrewall: you did a fresh install or through terminal?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<phyrewall> terminal... well actually through update-manager -d
<bazhang> should be -c -d right?
<phyrewall> ummm. I just put -d. maybe I assed that up.
<AnRkey> I cant change my window borders in gutsy. No matter what I choose it stays the same (compiz on)
<AnRkey> compiz off and I can change the borders
<gogeta> fixed
<gogeta> it was my formation
<gogeta> wasent 0,1 was 0,1
<phyrewall> running "Software Sources" and removing all the 3rd party sources should get me back to stock I assume.
<gogeta> i mean 0,0
<bazhang> phyrewall: yup.
<Tomcat_> phyrewall: Installed 3rd party software won't be removed though.
<phyrewall> well, yeah. but it'll keep 3rd party updates from installing.
<phyrewall> but....
<Tomcat_> phyrewall: Yes. :)
<phyrewall> I'm getting the "clean install itch" now...
<phyrewall> hmmm...
<phyrewall> dammit!
<phyrewall> I left windows cause I got the clean install itch at least monthly....
* phyrewall lives with OCD.
* phyrewall searches his hdd for the gutsy cd image...
<gogeta> to make windows boot by defult i change it to boot entry 3 correct
<gogeta> been a wile hear
<gogeta> sence it direct boots now rather have to start windows unles esc is pressed
<njende> Hi folks!
* phyrewall welcomes njende.
<njende> will anyone tell me, with which kernel gutsy comes along?
<phyrewall> atm, 2.6.22-13-generic
<njende> cool...that should do...thx
<phyrewall> actually, that's from the latest update. I think the CD is 22-12?
<njende> phyrewall: I hope than thats the one I'm actually the one I'm doenloading
<savvas> I think 2.6.22-10-generic
<phyrewall> ah. either way, 2.6.22 instead of 20
<savvas> or maybe that's from the tribe 5, can't remember
* phyrewall has way too updates to remember.
<Franken> Hey! Do you guys know if the 3d support is back for NV+Compiz Fusion yet? I know the last packages were broken and that reinstalling GG wouldn't help.
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> Franken: nvidia & compiz work here
<Franken> savvas, they do? And you're using Gutsy and the latest updates?
<savvas> yep
<savvas> :)
<savvas> all the new toys!
<njende> phyrewall: *g* I'm pretty much in some kinda trouble, as two new machines wont boot with the latest debian testing cd. One has major probs with the onboad SATA [ATI]  controller, the other one - its a Notebook - has got probs with SiS chipsets [hdd/nic] 
<njende> the client had on my mind to get a debian, but he'll be happy with whatever distro as long as its debian-based
<njende> so I thought gutsy might be a goer
* Franken will be right back
* Franken is back
<njende> Franken: wow...that's been long
<njende> ;)
<Franken> :P
<_Argasm> in Services, what is "User Folders Update" and "Visual" ??? and do I need them enabled ???
<_Argasm> anyone talking ???
<_Argasm> in Services, what is "User Folders Update" and "Visual" ??? and do I need them enabled ???
<Franken> savvas, you there m8?
<Franken> I have a question for ya =)
<_Argasm> I think everyone is sleeping :P
<Franken> Aye, seems to be the case here :P
<Franken> Thing is that I can't get Gutsy+latest updates+NV7950GT+Compiz to work.
<Franken> It did work swell untill a few days ago when some updates came down with an attitude
<Evanlec> is there a command to put my monitor in power-save mode (aka off)
<_Argasm> that's way over my head I'm afraid...  dont even use compiz
<Franken> _Argasm, cheers anyways m8. I think it's over my head too =)
<_Argasm> lol...  still figuring out the new services in 7.10... got things I need disabled
<Franken> Hehe, if I were you I'd just let them be. Atleast untill Gutsy is released in sharp-mode.
<_Argasm> good point... am always tweaking my file systems for speed and low-memory footprints... ;) had XP down to 40mb mem at one point and booting in 10 secs... but Ubuntu kicks it's ass
<Franken> Yeah! I started out with Ubuntu 2 months ago and threw out every MS-OS I had on all my comps. I'll never go back there again.
* Franken kisses Genuine-advantage-crack goodbye
<hylje> _Argasm: i think getting a featured distro and stripping down is pointless, 'cause one can have a stripped-down distro to begin with
<Franken> Dsl! = Damn small linux :P
<Franken> DSL is so small I think you can run it on a pack of Ciggarettes
<Franken> Brb. Have to reboot =)
<Bosambo> Hi all
<_Argasm> hylje: DLS is pretty good, but I like all the features of Ubuntu & Gnome... I just like turning OFF things I dont need or use like the file Indexing and srevices
<bsm> Hi, ideas anyone where ipw3945d-`uname -r went after the latest update?
<bsm> or at least in which package it should be?
<_Argasm> has anyone had any trouble setting up their wireless card when they switched to 7.10 ???
<bazhang> bsm: you could search packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> or !pin
<bazhang> !pin
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bazhang> oops, wrong command sorry ubotu
<bsm> ah, he forgot to upgrade the restricted modules somehow...
<bazhang> bsm: that would do it...
<luca> hi everyone
<OldPink> Been using nothing but Ubuntu for over a year now, usually upgrade to the next release at RC time, thinking of upgrading to Gutsy now, have some free time, what do you think, is it ready, am I ready for it? :)
<luca> am I the only one for whom Gnome stopped working altogether?
<bazhang> hi luca!
<luca> hi :)
<bazhang> well since I use KDE, yes?
<luca> I solved the Nvidia problem btw - installed the binary driver :P
<luca> well myself I am a KDE guy :)
<bazhang> yess!
<luca> but today I tried login into Gnome both with KDM and GDM...and I cannot.
<bazhang> what's the gnome issue then?
<tech0007> hi everyone!
<luca> nice to see there are other KDE people around :D
<bazhang> hi tech0007!
<luca> yeah no real issue...but it stinks :(
<bazhang> talk to the gnome people about that..haha
<tech0007> im on feisty right now..is gutsy ready for me hehe
<tech0007> i mean is gusty stable enough?
<bazhang> tech0007: the question should be are you ready for Gutsy?
<bazhang> stable here.
<OldPink> I heard there are some kernel issues on laptops?
<luca> tech0007: I did the switch, and I am very happy. But there are tons of upgrades/bug fixing every other day
<bsm> I get new problems and solutions with every upgrade
<luca> OldPink: Nvidia drivers do not function any more if installed with apt-get right now
<tech0007> when will it be released?
<luca> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<bazhang> 10/18
<luca> tech007 I would wait some days unless you are willing to get your hands dirty :)
<tech0007> ok..think i'll jst wait...time enough to add more RAM to my system
<bazhang> hahaha
<OldPink> luca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569535 :)
<bsm> I'll go and try entrance with ubuntu :)
<luca> I have to say however that the new kernel rocks in terms of power consumption
<bazhang> no question.
<OldPink> luca: that might be you, of course, just sounds similar to your problem?
<luca> I did gain about 2 hours also using powertop :)
<bazhang> wow
<luca> OldPink: let me see
<luca> yeah exactly
<luca> only I do not get even the bars
<OldPink> Interesting
<tech0007> does gutsy have more support for phone connectivity and legacy usb webcams?
<luca> and yes, gnome apps stopped working...not a big deal, except for tracker :(
<luca> tech0007: no idea really
<bazhang> no idea..
<luca> usb webcams patches have been included into the kernel since 7.04 or 6.10 though
<luca> if it functions on linux, then it is already installed in ubuntu, practically :)
<OldPink> ... gutsy isn't LTS, is it?
<luca> nope
<luca> hardy heron (april) will be
<OldPink> Yeah, I remember now, thanks.
<OldPink> For all those that stuck with Dapper, will there be a Dapper > Hardy upgrade?
<OldPink> From LTS to LTS?
<bazhang> yeah, it's called ISO
<luca> OldPink: really, no idea, but I think that a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade *might* do the trick in paril
<luca> april
<bazhang> and ten thousand packages.
<OldPink> I don't have any Dapper systems, just wondering
<luca> yeah probably
<stefg> This is never going to work
<luca> well I dunno but last LTS was WAY different from even feisty
<luca> I'v been in Ubuntu since Dapper, I should know :) I had a lot of problems until Feisty...that edition rocked for me :)
<luca> uhm seems at least that we are in kernel freeze right now
<OldPink> I started with Dapper, 6.06
<bazhang> me too
<OldPink> Haven't had *any* problems
<OldPink> On any release
<bazhang> Feisty was bad for me.
<OldPink> Don't fresh install, update-manager all the way, straight into release candidate ASAP.
<tech0007> tried different distros before...feisty has it all
<luca> well bazhang feisty had a lot of nice things for laptops
<chronographer> Hello anyone good at ftp trouble shooting? I got a new ftp server and I can connect to it through my lan's ip address, i want to test through the internet. I should just be able to go to whatsmyip.com and use that ip rather than my lan one from a local area computer right?
<bazhang> OldPink: wow.
<luca> ah! I have fresh-installed more times than it should be legally allowed :P
<Lynoure> OldPink: all hardware and software has always worked perfectly and no weird drivers or adjusting needed? Lucky, unless you chose you hw for linux (in which case, skilled)
<bazhang> luca: it was nice, but I had an external pcmcia card, and that's really not on Linux..haha
<luca> but that's because I am an irresponsible experimenter :P
<luca> ah got ya ;)
<luca> flash cards work flawlessly though
<luca> dunno about firewire...have two ports, but no firewire hardware :)
<bazhang> my new box has a slot for md's!
<OldPink> Lynoure, luck. :) I didn't build my desktop, it's an all in one thing, all built into the monitor, looks pretty good with wireless keyboard and mouse. So yeah, pure luck. As for the laptop, well that started on Feisty, yet to upgrade it :)
<Lynoure> OldPink: Then you must tell us the brand and make of the computer, at least.
<bazhang> Lynoure: it really is a good idea to find stuff that is Linux friendly; thanks for pointing that out!
<OldPink> Lynoure: "Clevo" - http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/index.asp
<OldPink> Lynoure: I think they're purely laptop now, haven't looked in a while
<Lynoure> OldPink: they have something called L297N that matches your description.
<OldPink> It's similar, but more attractive, the L297N is pretty ugly. Don't have the model number right now, on the laptop :)
<OldPink> Actually, I made a post on a forum about it, I'll try and find it
<bazhang> please do!
<Lynoure> OldPink: that's good. That way other people can consider that hardware with relevant information.
<OldPink> I hotlinked the image from clevo.com.tw, and since the product was taken off, the image no longer works :(
<OldPink> Lynoure: Specification: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:GrLog28N6hkJ:www.clevo.com.tw/products/L295N.asp+clevo+L295N&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<OldPink> Lynoure: Image: http://www.hundyx.net/Producto/imagenes/LPL295N.jpg
<Lynoure> OldPink: thanks
<chronographer> since were talking clevo, anyone got a tablet laptop with a touchscreen and got the touchscreen working?
<chronographer> erm... a clevo tablet?
<hetauma> any ideas why when I run vncviewer I can't type anything on the dialogue box of server's address ?
<mez_> Hi, why is my sda1 (ntfs partition) being devmapped? mounting through regular /dev/sda1 returns device-busy...  /dev/mapper/sda1 works, but still....
<haranp> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and my video card doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<haranp> radeon 200 if it matters
<rexy> what driver are you using?
<haranp> how can I check?
<chronographer> haranp: are you using the -13 kernel? cause I think that one is broken
<haranp> (was using fglrx, after the upgrade fglrxinfo crashes X)
<haranp> yup, 13
<chronographer> it overwrote my xorg.conf and many other ppl's
<chronographer> so if you can, use 12
<haranp> 2.6.22-13-generic
<chronographer> until its fixed
<haranp> how do I do that?
<chronographer> erm....  can you install it in synaptic?
<haranp> (ubuntu newbie, sorry)
<haranp> no X
<haranp> but I can use apt-get
<chronographer> oh shit
<chronographer> hold on
<haranp> comfortable with the command line if that help
<chronographer> sudo apt-get intst alllinux-image-2.6.22-12-generic     <-- I think that will workl, anyone else tell me if it will?
<haranp> intst -> install ?
<chronographer> hopefully it will be automagically added to (yeah) you grub boot menu
<chronographer> sudo apt-get intstall linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic
<haranp> couldn't find package
<haranp> let me check for misspellings on my end...
<haranp> nope, doesn't exist
<chronographer> do 'apt-cache search 2.6.22'
<haranp> changing -12 to -13 says "already have newest version" so it's not a misspelling
<chronographer> maybe use aptitude
<Vorian> (you can also tab complete)
<haranp> I have -xen, -rt, -ume, but not -generic
<haranp> (for -12, I mean)
<chronographer> ok.
<haranp> hm, is -rt ok?
<chronographer> i dont know
<haranp> let me check my sources
<haranp> I have gutsy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<haranp> any suggestion for a source for -12-generic?
<chronographer> it may not be in the repositories any more.
<haranp> bummer
<haranp> any way to fallback on standard vesa? kill the restricted drivers etc?
<haranp> I'm fine with slow X as long as I have *some* X :)
<rexy> you can try the open source radeon driver, not sure if you need to enter ati or radeon though
<chronographer> Im not sure, I tried a few different combinations and yesterday someone else was in here saying X wouldn't work. So I would wait till a new update is released!  It opens up with the new screen setting wizard thing though right?
<haranp> chronographer: no
<haranp> actually the login screen shows up...
<phyrewall> ok, crazy question.... can you burn a bootable iso to a DVD-RW and have it boot?
<haranp> then logging in starts showing the screen, then decides to go blank and stay blank
<slackern> the opensource driver for ati/amd r5xx/r6xx gpu's is in #radeonhd if thats what you are looking for
<chronographer> YES
<phyrewall> I can't find any blank CD-Rs.... :(
<chronographer> phyrewall you can
<bazhang> phyrewall: sure, why not?
<phyrewall> awesome.
* phyrewall is not a burning master... :)
<haranp> slackern: radeon 200 counts or not?
<phyrewall> will gnomebaker do it correctly?
<slackern> haranp: hmm not sure, thats a laptop chip, maybe best to check with the devs there
<haranp> willdo, thanks
<slackern> haranp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units maybe you can find your chip there too
<chronographer> phyrewall: all will do it fine, its the same thing in the end, except that cd drives wont read dvd's
<slackern> haranp: maybe i should say that the driver is still experimental and it doesn't do much except show a working screen with correct modes detected (hopefully) and it can't do most of acceleration that you might want
<bazhang> haranp: I had a 340M radeon from way back (7 years ago) that worked ok--but not really too good with 3d graphics..haha
<haranp> autodetect gives this line:
<haranp> ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200] 
<rexy> my M6 mobility works(*ed) too
<slackern> haranp: ahh r4xx chip then, won't work with that driver then i guess =/
<haranp> oh well
<phyrewall> chronographer: thanks
<phyrewall> a clean install will give me time to watch Labyrinth...lol.
<phyrewall> and, no, not "Pan's  Labyrinth"
<phyrewall> David Bowie in what my wife calls "crotch-pants" Labyrinth. rofl
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know why Gutsy doesn't have a working version of Gparted?
<haranp> aha, now it's working, just very very slow (and konsole crashes X)
<IndyGunFreak> it just freezes on "Scanning All Devices" on my PC and my laptop
<phyrewall> well, doing a clean install. if I'm not back in 20 minutes, pray for me. ;)
<chronographer> Indy: use the gparted live CD
<IndyGunFreak> chronographer: wel i did that, actually used the partedmagic live CD, same thing almost, but i just like having a working version on my install,
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: gparted maintainer has been looking for someone to take over support since 7/07
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: oh is that right?... didn't know that.
<IndyGunFreak> well, qtparted sucks... i hate it.
<bazhang> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/news.php
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: parted magic is being abandoned, too.
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: really?..geez that sucks.. wish i was smart enough to make it myself.
<_Jaak_> How do i restart bluez in gutsy? (sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart doesn't work)
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: the reason the parted magic maintainer gave was that Ubuntu and others have their own excellent tools, so no need to carry on..
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: what is ubuntu's partitioner?
<snadge> what happened to the grand paradiso packages?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: not sure, sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> np.
<IndyGunFreak> oh well, i guess as long as my partedmagic live cd never bites the dust, it'll be OK.
<gunny> gparted can also get live cd for it
<bazhang> haha
<hetauma> for gutsy with ati.... compiz-fusion works fine with the ati driver... should I download the restricted one ?
<chronographer> I find that a few packages don't work perfect in gutsy. it is unstable still!  Firestarter keeps dying on me, that sucks. I don't use gparted except for in a live cd tho
<snadge> wtf happened to granparadiso? :P
<slackern> anyone else had nautilus not showing remote hosts after adding them through "connect to server", it works if nautilus is restarted
<snadge> the package has just vanished into thin air
<omha> hey
<omha> anybody know where i can get any information/howto on libnotify and python
<tobias> hi all! I've got a little sound-problem: Everything works fine at first boot, but when hibernating, the sound makes a cracking noise and doesn't work anymore after waking Ubuntu up again.
<tobias> Ubuntu doesn't show any error-messages and all settings indicate the sound is working
<slackern> snadge: firefox-granparadiso is still installed on my machine
<tobias> I can even play music etc. without errors... but there's just nothing coming out of the speakers anymore - No matter what I try.
<tobias> After re-booting, everything is fine again - until the next hibernation.
<tobias> What can I do?
<njende> tobias: whats your soundplayer? Alsa or oss? Maybe you want to try alsaconf?
<njende> tobias: ...and amixer
<tobias> njende: I just found a bug-report in Launchpad about my problem... digging through the responses right now. I didn't find it earlier. I hope it'll tell me a solution... I'll get back to you!
<njende> np
<snadge> slackern: but is it installable?
<bsm> hi, out of nothing knetworkmanager stopped working, it gives me: Error requesting name, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.19" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<savvas> Granparadiso Web Browser cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64)
<savvas> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<savvas> lol
<bsm> seems like a dbus error, bu i did not change anything dbus related
<savvas> snadge: negative, the package seems to be removed
<compwiz18> has anyone had issues with the system monitor applet in gnome freezing, and the wireless card loosing connection at the same time?
<spr0k3t> compwiz18: yes... but it was back in tribe 5... I haven't seen it since.  Using an atheros chipset
<compwiz18> spr0k3t, I used the install cd from tribe 5 then have been updating, so I shouldn't see it anymore... are you using amd64 or i386?
<spr0k3t> amd64
<compwiz18> same here
<spr0k3t> the problem may also depend on your chipset for the wireless card.
<compwiz18> I'm using ndiswrapper
<compwiz18> I'm trying to decide if I should go file a bug report
<spr0k3t> which card?
<compwiz18> broadcom 4318
<spr0k3t> curious... have you tried the fwcutter found in the repos?
<compwiz18> yeah, I've used it before, but its a little tipsy
<spr0k3t> I have a lappy with the 4318 and it's solid with gutsy
<compwiz18> using fwcutter?
<spr0k3t> yeah
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> well
<compwiz18> I guess that's the thing to do then
<spr0k3t> give it a shot... see what you think.
<compwiz18> I'll do that
<compwiz18> thanks
<kling0n> i experience a hang in when running "update-manager -d"... there is no significant output in the console but the step is "Modifying the software channel" and the update process has stopped at file 47 out of 56
<kling0n> any suggestions ?
<kling0n> btw trying to upgrade from feisty to gusty beta if that wasn't obvious from context :)
<spr0k3t> wired connection or wireless?
<kling0n> wired
<spr0k3t> hmm
<kling0n> this is about 3rd run
<kling0n> previously it has stopped at file 37
<kling0n> but I dont really have any data since thre is no output
<kling0n> figured it might be load on the server or something
<spr0k3t> let me check to see if there's a bug filed for that... I think I've heard of that issue before.
<kling0n> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg
<kling0n> ah got some output after pressing cancel
<kling0n> but just a bunch of "failed to fetch"
<spr0k3t> now that makes sense...
<kling0n> gpg fetches fine with curl
<spr0k3t> are your repos updated with the correct keys?
<kling0n> I'm trying to follow the upgrade path specified at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<kling0n> so no
<kling0n> it should be handling that
<kling0n> i believe
<kling0n> console output:
<kling0n> [cip@gamebox /etc/apt/sources.list.d] $ update-manager -d
<kling0n> extracting '/tmp/tmpnZoayh/gutsy.tar.gz'
<kling0n> authenticate '/tmp/tmpnZoayh/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpnZoayh/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'
<spr0k3t> that is the correct update path
<kling0n> seems it authenticates
<hetauma> can some1 tell me compiz-fusion on ati works better with the default driver or with the restricted one?
<savvas> the restricted ones always have extra goodies :)
<kling0n> hetauma: AIGLX or XGL ?
<savvas> otherwise they wouldn't be restricted :P
<bazhang> hetauma: I heard someone earlier today say that theirs worked fine with the standard. ymmv
<spr0k3t> kling0n: have you looked into the meta-release troubleshooting on that page?
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: it depends on how new your card is..
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: how old is it?
<hetauma> kling0n, no idea just after installation it works fine with ati driver
<kling0n> spr0k3t: nopes
<kling0n> ill give it a shot
<hetauma> nosrednaekim, mobility 9600 2years old or something
<spr0k3t> check that as it looks like it may help with the signatures in gpg
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: try the open drivers first...
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: is its too slow, go to the restricted ones
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: with the restricted ones, you will also need XGL
<hetauma> nosrednaekim, it works fine with the open ones
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: compiz works fine?
<hetauma> nosrednaekim, yeap
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: then stay with them, they are more stable.
<spr0k3t> kling0n: the other option you have is to d/l the daily.torrent and update from that.
<kling0n> might be useful to include that error message in the output from update-manager :)
<kling0n> hmm
<kling0n> i'd rather not :)
<kling0n> I prefer apt upgrades
<spr0k3t> nod
<hetauma> any ideas if there is some good development on ati drivers now since amd released chipset data?
<spr0k3t> anyway, time for bed... is getting late
<bazhang> haha
<hetauma> nosrednaekim, how do I install xgl if I want to tryout restricted drivers?
<kling0n> ah now i got some useful output
<kling0n> some sort of dbus error by the looks of it
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" but
<kling0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39856/
<savvas> hetauma: shouldn't the restricted drivers manager take care of the dependencies?
<hetauma> savvas, I guess so
<nosrednaekim> savvas: not with XGL
<Lunar_Lamp> I keep trying to install various packages and getting told that "package x is required, but is a virtual package".
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I solve that?
<nosrednaekim> never seen that error
<superbenny> ok when i upgraded from 7.04, knetworkmanager stopped seeing my card. intel chipset. im connected via wifi-radar, and lshw sees my card ans iwcongif sees my network
<kling0n> superbenny: try commenting out the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and restart hal
<superbenny> restart hal?
<superbenny> command?
<compwiz18> superbenny, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<superbenny> nothing
<superbenny> didnt work
<njende> hi there!
<bazhang> hiya!
<njende> one question, I'm trying to install gutsy, but the installer hangs while installing the language packs
<njende> so, the installer is at 87% and nothing happens. That's not normal, is it?
<bazhang> njende: are you doing a fresh install?
<njende> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> njende: how long does it hangt?
<bazhang> hang?
<njende> bazhang: for like ~3-5mins now
<VousDeux> it's probably waiting for the translator
<bazhang> njende: that's not too long--lots of folks are upgrading now, so wait a bit and see what happens..
<bazhang> hi VousDeux
<VousDeux> hello bazhang
<bazhang> VousDeux: you all set?
<superbenny> i upgraded from 7.04, knetworkmanager stopped seeing my card. intel chipset. im connected via wifi-radar, and lshw sees my card ans iwcongif sees my network
<VousDeux> not really, but I'm not sure anything can be done about it
<bazhang> have you talked to the kernel people?
<VousDeux> how would I do that?
<njende> ahhh...okay, I think that might be the main prob then. I just switched to tty and chekced the route...there isn#t a route...*uuups*
<bazhang> kernaltrap.org might have a link
<njende> it's a onboard sis190/191 Gigabit Ethernet
<VousDeux> ahhh...okay, thanks
<bazhang> no problem.
<bazhang> njende: you sorted as to the hang up?
<VousDeux> I finally trapped an error with the guidance-power-manager: Warning: While setting SystemPowerManagement to  True :  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.NotSupported: No powersave method found
<VousDeux> not sure what it means though...google found nothing about it in english
<njende> bazhang: what do you mean with"you sorted..."
<bazhang> njende: problem solved?
<njende> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> njende: ten minutes now?
<njende> bazhang: neither the onboard wlan (Atheros) nor the NIC (sis190) are recognized by the installer - I guess. Modules for the sis190 are loaded but if say sudo ifconfig all I get is *lo* and no other interface is shown
<njende> yep, roughly 10mins now
<njende> bazhang: a route is not given, as it looks like. At least a sudo route is not showing anything
<bazhang> njende: hmmm.
<njende> yeahh...hmmmm...that's what I am asking myself, too
<tobias> njende: I'm back....  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart does the trick in a console after resume.
<bazhang> njende: I had trouble the first time I tried to isntall; then killed the machine,a dndid it again it was fine.. don't know why though.
<kling0n> njende: are you sure you should use sis190 anot not sis900?
<VousDeux> that kerneltrap.org looks like nothing but a spam trap
<bazhang> killed=powered off.
<tobias> njende: But I didn't manage to launch this command automatically at resume.... even putting it into resume.d's sound.sh didn't work
<bhavna> hey
<bhavna> i got gutsy up and running
<njende> kling0n: well, not really. But a lspci | grep Ethernet tells me simply that it is a sis190 I posted yesterday some deeper details to debians paste server. Should I post the links and we'll have a look at it?
<kling0n> njende: maybe try reloading the module and checking dmesg
<bhavna> however i cant get the external drive to work
<bazhang> VousDeux: it's written by the kernel developers...
<bazhang> spam?
<kling0n> njende: sudo modprobe -vr sis190 && sudo modprobe -v sis190 ; sudo modprobe -v sis900
<bhavna> it keeps giving an error of hal-storage-removable-mount refused uid 1000
<bhavna> can someone help me with this
<kling0n> njende: and check dmesg
<VousDeux> oh, I figured it out...I went to kernaltrap instead of kerneltrap
<kling0n> bhavna: start by checking ownership on $HOME/.dbus ?
<njende> kling0n: here is the output of dmesg | grep sis:
<Assid> kling0n: set to the correct user
<kling0n> njende: tri dmesg | grep -i -e sis -e net
<njende> [90.820000]  sis 190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded
<kling0n> s/tri/try/
<kling0n> njende: and still nothing in ifconfig?
<njende> did that
<kling0n> sorry thought you got empty output :)
<njende> [90.820000]  sis Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded
<Assid> kling0n: just doesnt work.. the same drive mounts fine on a macbook
<njende> [90.836000]  sis190: probe of 0000:00:04.0 failed with Error -5
<Assid> runs ntfs
<Assid> i tried wih ntfs-config as well.. for ntfs-3g
<njende> [117.036000]  NET: Registered protocol family 31
<nanonyme> hmm, gutsy still has xmms?
<njende> [2305.524000]  sis 190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded
<contrast83> Anyone else getting ridiculous CPU usage out of Amarok (20-30% while playing, ~%70 while changing tracks)?
<kling0n> Assid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/115768 -- it looks like there might be an issue if you're missing a policy manager
<bazhang> not here.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115768 in hal "hald not parsing policies under /etc/hal/fdi/policy on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<njende> [2305:540000]  sis 190 probe of 0000:00:04.0 failed with Error -5
<Assid> shouldnt gutsy have it solved?
<njende> [2305:756000] sis900.c v.1.0.8 Apr 2 2006
<njende> kling0n:
<njende> in ifconfig i Get just 'lo'
<Assid> hrm
<Assid> doesnt have a howto for getting it up
<njende> kling0n: it seems to me that the sis190 is buggy and/or I should start with a bootparameter such as irqpoll, of wjhich
<njende> I'm not sure if it might be of any help
<kling0n> njende: that might be worth a try
<kling0n> or try soemthing like this for i in `ls /lib/modules/\`uname -r\`/kernel/drivers/net/*`; do e=`basename $i .ko`; sudo modprobe -v $e; done
<Assid> kling0n: no fix ?
<kling0n> an/or even
<kling0n> Assid: sis you check for a policy kit ?
<kling0n> s/sis//
<Assid> dont understand how to check for it
<Assid> storage methods?
<kling0n> hmm Assid is your user a member of group "plugdev" ?
<kling0n> Assid: type "groups" to check
<kling0n> Assid: what file system is on the drive btw?
<Assid> ntfs .. yes im a member of plugdev
<Pusur> 6
<njende> kling0n: syntax error near unexpected token `sudo'
<kling0n> Assid: check this post
<kling0n>  Nikolay Pavlov wrote on 2007-07-03: (permalink)
<kling0n> I can confirm that i don't see any .xsession-errors, but removable usb storage device is still not functional. Are you sure that we are talking about exactly removable devices, because my fixed ntfs-3g HDD partition works? I want to try to build policykit manually and see if it fix my problem.
<kling0n>  Adriano Provvisiero wrote on 2007-07-03: (permalink)
<kling0n> Yes, I am sure. In my case, it's an external 40gb 2.5" USB Disk, with only one partition on it, formated as NTFS. The policy contains precisely the data I pasted in my first post. The partition automounts finely using the ntfs-3g driver. I only have the ntfs-3g and ntfs-config packages installed, from the official repos. I don't have pmount installed. If you need any more infos, just ask.
<kling0n> nuu
<kling0n>  Nikolay Pavlov wrote on 2007-07-03: (permalink)
<kling0n> Could you please send me lshal dump regarding this device i want to compare it with mine. I am using 1Gb usb stick by the way.
<kling0n>  Adriano Provvisiero wrote on 2007-07-04: (permalink)
<stdin> !paste
<kling0n> There it is:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kling0n> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_A23072FA3072D4AF'
<kling0n>   block.device = '/dev/sdb1' (string)
<kling0n>   block.is_volume = true (bool)
<kling0n>   block.major = 8 (0x8) (int)
<kling0n>   block.minor = 17 (0x11) (int)
<kling0n>   block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_IC25N040_ATCS04_0_0_0' (string)
<kling0n>   info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
<stdin> will you stop the flood?
<kling0n>   info.category = 'volume' (string)
<kling0n>   info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
<kling0n>   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_IC25N040_ATCS04_0_0_0' (string)
<kling0n>   info.product = 'USB40' (string)
<kling0n>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_A23072FA3072D4AF' (string)
<kling0n>   linux.hotplug_type = 3 (0x3) (int)
<kling0n>   linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sdb/sdb1' (string)
<Pusur> Spambots would be nice -.-
<kling0n>   org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
<kling0n>   org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'ha
<Assid> kling0n: pastebin
<kling0n> argh
<kling0n> sorry
<kling0n> stdin: i knows
<Assid> i think i see it tho
<kling0n> said sorry for same reason
<Assid> hold on
<kling0n> intended to paste a lnk
<mahrellon> Ok, I'm back again! I have just reinstalled my GG dist and I'm anxious to know if I dare to update everything and then try to get my Compiz Fusion (on NV7950Gt that used to work) up and running? I know there were some broken packs?
<kling0n> assid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/115768/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115768 in hal "hald not parsing policies under /etc/hal/fdi/policy on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bazhang> mahrellon: fixed afaik.
<mahrellon> bazhang, dude. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Love you man!
<mahrellon> That's awesome news
<bazhang> mahrellon: feeling's mutual; I just got the nv 7300 and it's very nice with GG!
<bazhang> mahrellon: scale +ring switcher = ultimate eye candy.
<mahrellon> bazhang, I can't wait for the Official Gutsy to be released. You know both me and my wife used to run Windows (Xp and Vista) on our machines but once we got a first look at Ubuntu with Beryl and Compiz we threw everything Microsoft related out the window. I even play World of Warcraft through wine.
<mahrellon> bazhang, yeah. It sure beats Vistas "3d switcher" (wich I phrown at btw) lol
<Assid> sweet worked
<mahrellon> I got to reboot. I'll see ya guys in a bit.
<bazhang> mahrellon: good news indeed--how does WOW run? Vista=bleh
<bazhang> seeya
<Assid> but they should really fix it so we dont have to copy the file
<Assid> but sweet..works.. thanks
<njende> kling0n: are you still with me?
<kling0n> njende:
<kling0n> njende: are you using bash ?
<kling0n> or tcsh ?
<mahrellon> bazhang: it runs awesome! I don't even get any fps-drop or anything when running it on latest wine and compiz. I do have to start it with -OpenGL switch though to get the cursor to work =)
<njende> kling0n: i'm on bash
<mahrellon> Anyhow, brb.
<bazhang> mahrellon: great news...
<kling0n> hmm
<kling0n> strange
<kling0n> perhaps you don't have sudo installed?
<kling0n> you can su to root and try it without the "sudo" part
<njende> sudo is installed
<kling0n> njende: are you typing the line ? or copy/paste?
<kling0n> perhaps you forgot a ';' or something
<njende> i have to type it, mate
<kling0n> right
<kling0n> check for typos then
<Ximal> savvas ? anyone ? I needed to figure out how to configure Xchat Gnome Chat to auto join this channel and auto identify .. I can't find the scripts folder/options ?
<kling0n> Ximal: in the menu: "Xchat" - Network list - choose freenode - click edit
<Ximal> hmm.. brb... going to try it
<Assid> can we make this a permanent fix?
<kling0n> Assid: ?
<njende> I typed: for in `ls /lib/modules/\`uname -r\`/kernel/drivers/net/* ; do e=basename $i.ko` ; sudo modprobe -v $e; done
<Assid> kling0n: copying that file
<kling0n> Assid: if you copied the file it should stay there (if that's what you mean?)
<Assid> nah for other people
<Assid> make it a global thin
<Assid> i gotta update my other laptop too now
<lucasvo> hi
<njende> kling0n: did I made any typos incorrect?
<kling0n> njende: if you get a syntax error you probably did :)
<njende> but where at?
<kling0n> Assid: I'm not a maintainer on the ntfs-3g package
<bazhang> haha
<Ximal> ok .. brb
<kling0n> njende: you're missing a ';'  before the 'do'
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> working
<Ximal> thanks for the help earlier
<mahrellon> GL Desktop seems to work now! (Cheers wildly)
<kling0n> welcome :)
<mahrellon> Thanks =)
<bazhang> mahrellon: yessss!
<mahrellon> Now to get my desktop-cube up and running. It's gnome-compiz-manager I'll have to install right?
<Ben_Cs> hello. i instaled a switch in my home network. WinXP works fine. Kubuntu: some progs (pidgin,skype) have internet, and some (firefox,opera,xchat) don't. please help!
<lhoerste> I've just updated to gutsy. I had the EVMS problem so I removed that from a chroot and now it looks like my system boots cleanly except when it starts GDM, the screen just goes black. I've waited and it does nothing. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> mahrellon: compiz-fusion? or compiz?
<mahrellon> bazhang: Compiz-fusion. That's what I want =)
<kling0n> lhoerste: check your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<lhoerste> kling0n: good idea - one sec
<njende> the ';' before the do id there, but I still get an unexpected token...damn
<kling0n> njende: did you try a restart with the irqpoll option ?
<njende> kling0n: nope, just about to do that
<lhoerste> kling0n: i'm going to try single user mode
<bazhang> mahrellon: you'll need to install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald emerald-themes for starters.
<Ben_Cs> btw, skype says it's connected but i am not able to make calls, so only pidgin has internet
<Ben_Cs> some one? please help!
<mahrellon> bazhang: Thanks again!
<mahrellon> I'll give it a try and get back to you. Thanks and see you soon =)
<bazhang> mahrellon: no problem..
<Ximal> oh.. i found a bug..
<Ximal> the DISK icon disappeared from my desktop this morning when i booted...
<lhoerste> kling0n: no problems in the X.org log
<lhoerste> kling0n: and single user mode boots fine
<kling0n> lhoerste: try running startx and see if X loads properly
<njende> kling0n: just rebooting now...will be back shortly
<lhoerste> kling0n: same symptoms
<kling0n> lhoerste: right the problem is in your xorg config then
<kling0n> try Xorg -config
<kling0n> (as root)
<kling0n> or by suidop
<kling0n> sudo
<lhoerste> doesn't xorg usually bring up that curses error dialog if there is an X.org problem and let you see the logs?
<lhoerste> this isn't crashing xorg i guess, it's just not displaying anything?
<kling0n> yup
<kling0n> my guess is your sync ranges are out of range for your monitor
<kling0n> check hsync and vsync values
<kling0n> or maybe try starting with irqpoll as a kernel option
<lhoerste> since I'm not sure what the sync ranges should be, I'll try the irqpoll
<kling0n> i rmember having some sort of problem on a hp laptop which the irqpoll options fixed for me
<kling0n> can't remember the specifics though
<lhoerste> do I just specify irqpoll on the boot line or do I have to set it equal to something?
<kling0n> lhoerste: just check to see if the high range is over 60 or so
<kling0n> if it is, try adjusting it and run X again
<kling0n> with 'startx'
<lhoerste> kling0n: eh I already rebooted
<lhoerste> after the irqpoll option i'll try sync ranges
<njende> kling0n: If I now switch to a tty while installing, I still havent got an interface in ifconfig
<lhoerste> kling0n: I don't even see any sync ranges in the config???
<lhoerste> kling0n: that could be the problem right there maybe?
<kling0n> lhoerste: it should be in your "monitor" sections
<lhoerste> yea that's where I'm looking
<kling0n> njende: sorry... cant help you then
<kling0n> njende: try another disk perhaps?
<kling0n> njende: or check your hardware?
<lhoerste> it looks like whatever did the update to xorg.conf saved a backup - i'll pull the sync ranges out of there
<kling0n> njende:  is the card correctly set in ?
<njende> kling0n: its a notebook
<kling0n> lhoerste: if you have a back try bootin using that
<lhoerste> kling0n: actually there are no sync ranges in the backup either... ?
<kling0n> lhoerste: pastebin ?
<lhoerste> just the monitor section?
<kling0n> njende: and you're sure the card works correctly ?
<kling0n> lhoerste: whole thing
<njende> kling0n: yep, as it workes yesterday with a sidux live-cd
<lhoerste> sure, I'll have to use USB key to get it to this comp so one sec
<kling0n> njende: did you verify the disk ?
<kling0n> maybe try another image ?
<Aishiko> once again Ubuntu is unstable (I shouldn't have updated :P)
<njende> kling0n: true, could be a wrong md5sum...I'll check and brb
<bazhang> Aishiko: what's the problem?
<lisa> hello
<bazhang> hi lisa
<lisa> i wonder if anyone can help with an apt problem
<bazhang> what is it?
<lisa> i used adept to install msttcorefonts. it failed to install properly and now i cant remove it. its stopping me from updating
<Aishiko> bazhang: I try to run Ktorrent and it crashes within 30 minutes, I've tried dpkg --configure -a, dpkg -C, reinstalling Ktorrent, I'm seeing if the issue is Ktorrent or something else
<bazhang> lisa: what's the error message say?
<savvas> lisa: what's adept?
<lisa> sorry using (k)ubuntu
<bazhang> savvas: kde equibalent to synaptic
<bazhang> equivalent also
<savvas> ah
<kling0n> lisa sudo apt-get -f install
<Aishiko> bazhang: ohh I'm also know installing KDE and I'm going to try the KDE desktop to see if gnome is broken somewhere
<Aishiko> bazhang: can you think of anything I might be overlooking to trouble-shoot this issue?
<bazhang> Aishiko: it is a beta; they are very good at fixing things quickly--if ktorrent has a bug, you can bet it will be fixed very quickly.
<lisa> Resolving switch.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out.
<lisa> andale32.exe: No such file or directory
<lisa> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<lisa> dpkg: error processing msttcorefonts (--configure):
<lisa>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lisa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lisa>  msttcorefonts
<bazhang> Aishiko: I use transmission, so can't help you there.
<lisa> sorry for large paste
<lisa> thanks but i tried -f install
<Wendell> Hi all - doing a fresh install of Gutsy Beta.... To get my setting back for GNOME, etc... is it generally safe to just copy back the hidden folders from the home directory? (i.e. different versions of config files won't mess anything up?)
<ConstyXIV> what's the command to suspend from the console?
<lisa> its not able to connect to sourceforge
<bazhang> hiya squidy
<vasuvi> Is there any way to prevent NetworkManager from clobbering resolv.conf every single bootup?
<lhoerste> kling0n: http://paste.lisp.org/display/48784 <-- this inlcudes the sync rates I added that did not work
<squidy> hello bazhang.. :}
<bazhang> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bazhang> oops. wrong command.
<Aishiko> bazhang: Ohh I know, last time I had this issue I ran dpkg --configure -a and found 8 broken packages 6 or 7 I recognized as being part of the desktop so I reinstalled them all and it fixed the issue, which was crashing in about 60 minutes of boot up
<kling0n> ConstyXIV: try sudo suspend
<ConstyXIV> sudo: suspend: command not found
<kling0n> lhoerste: change       VertRefresh        50-160 to       VertRefresh        50-75
<lhoerste> k
<Aishiko> bazhang: regardless of what was running
<bazhang> Aishiko: you should have seen when Gimp and cupsys broke the same day (two days ago) they got it fixed and to all the servers in a couple of hours. You should perhaps report a bug to lanuchpad.
<lhoerste> kling0n: no luck
<Aishiko> bazhang: I'm not sure what to report though, I need to look up my launchpad id
<kling0n> lhoerste: can you give me xorg.log.0 as well ?
<lhoerste> sure - one sec
<njende> kling0n: is there any way to get the wlan atheros running while installing rather than the sis190? btw the ingerity check was okay
<kling0n> hmm
<Aishiko> bazhang: I did report some in the beginning, but until recently I've not needed too
<kling0n> njende: sudo modprobe ath_hal
<lhoerste> kling0n: can I just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bazhang> lisa: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<lisa> yeah
<lisa> i'll try again
<kling0n> lhoerste: try it
<lisa> just to make sure
<lisa> thanks
<bazhang> Aishiko: only ktorrent giving you problems?
<bazhang> lisa: sorry I don't know very much.
<Aishiko> bazhang: not sure I'm not running it now, so if it goes past 30 minutes I'll assume it is Ktorrent
<bazhang> Aishiko: as much as I like the interface, I prefer transmission over ktorrent or azureus.
<lisa> yeah. still timing out
<lisa> dont worry
<lhoerste> kling0n: running through it now
<njende> kling0n: is there a mirror, maybe, with daily builds for gutsy? Maybe there is newer version than the one I downloaded yesterday...just trying to get that beast running
<kling0n> njende: no clue
<lisa> anyway to manually remove msttcorefonts or install it properly? can anyone confirm whether the install works for them?
<kling0n> think there's a daily torrent
<vasuvi> njende: Yes, I just installed a daily build of Kubuntu myself yesterday, works great
<njende> vasuvi: from which mirror?
<vasuvi> njende: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ , depending on what you want
<lhoerste> kling0n: when I startx, the xserver runs and backlight is on but the screen is black. What should display if GDM isn't running? twm or something?
<Wendell>  Hi all - doing a fresh install of Gutsy Beta.... To get my setting back for GNOME, etc... is it generally safe to just copy back the hidden folders from the home directory? (i.e. different versions of config files won't mess anything up?)
<kling0n> hmm depends on your configuration
<kling0n> but default is just a black/white pattern
<vasuvi> njende: Make that last one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ for the complete set
<Wendell> Wendell  (upgrading from Fesity)
<vasuvi> njende: (Unless you want Xubuntu/Edubuntu or some other derivative)
<ConstyXIV> whats the best sound driver for wine?
<Aishiko> bazhang: it looks like the issue is more then just ktorrent it just crashed again at the 30 minute mark
<njende> vasuvi: thx
<njende> will be back once the download finished
<vasuvi> njende: np, good luck! :)
<bazhang> Aishiko: hmmm. I would definitely report this--did a crash reporter launch?
<savvas> ConstyXIV: try #winehq
<njende> vasuvi: I hope so...that beast needs to get into gear by tomorrow morning CET
<lhoerste> kling0n: http://paste.lisp.org/display/48784#1
<lisa> might try the main kubuntu channel. i dont think its a gutsy specific problem....
<Aishiko> bazhang: no no crash reported was launched the whole thing just stopped responding and then I rebooted
<Aishiko> running dpkg --configure -a since, sypantic said to again
<bazhang> Aishiko: it froze your entire system?
<Aishiko> bazhang: yes
<savvas> lisa: msttcorefonts installed fine here
<Aishiko> bazhang: that is what i've been calling a crash should I call it something else?
<bazhang> Aishiko: show-stopper. try a different torrent client first.
<kling0n> lhoerste: it's definitely your sync ranges
<kling0n> lhoerste: you have lots of errors regarding them in your log
<bazhang> Aishiko: well I just though you meant the app died, but a total system freeze-up..that's serious biz.
<Aishiko> bazhang: it did it again while just running gx-chat and synpatic
<lisa> thanks sawas. wonder if thr problem is not connecting to sourceforge
<kling0n> try googlin the technical specs for your specific monitor
<Aishiko> bazhang: that was whta happened this last time
<lhoerste> kling0n: those new sync ranges are from dpkg-reconfigure and I selected 1024x768 at 60htz so that's all the correct info
<savvas> why is everyone using a "w" instead of double v? :P
<kling0n> lhoerste: or maybe google xorg.conf and your monitor model to find a functional one
<lhoerste> kling0n: is that what those visual not supported warnings are?
<lhoerste> kling0n: good idea
<thesaltydog>  just upgraded to Gutsy. My /home doesn't mount and I can't boot. I had to boot with 2.6.20 kernel...!
<nowshining> hi changing the root folder to hide from ALL users except for too is suppose to also lock the desktop folder right
<kling0n> lhoerste: dpkg-reconfigure basically just runs the Xorf -config command
<nowshining> except for ROOT*
<nowshining> in roots home folder right
<lhoerste> kling0n: but it knows about resolutions + sync rates
<lhoerste> so it usually works for me =/
<kling0n> lhoerste: well.. it's not working is it ?
<Aishiko> bazhang: yeah I had this issue a couple days ago reinstalling 8 broken packages fixed it until the lastest patch
<savvas> nowshining: yeah, probably you have to use a command parameter/argument for recursive, to be applied on all files/folders inside the root directory
<lhoerste> kling0n: no =) I'm googling
<nowshining> i'm using gksudo nautilus
<nowshining> and well
<bazhang> Aishiko: are you fully uptodate?
<nowshining> it doesn't lock the desktop folder
<Aishiko> bazhang: I'm hoping this --configure -a finds some broken ones I can reinstall to fix it and yes I'm up todate fully
<kling0n> nowshining: sudo chmod -R 700 /root
<nowshining> and when i do manually well it just resets the root folder and ALLOWS ALL ACCESS and no lock icon and i can write to the desktop folder from an non root account
<nowshining> however
<nowshining> shouln't right click and permissions  do it
<nowshining> it locks all but desktop at most
<kling0n> nowshining: if you started nautilus with root permissions that window will have full access to the root solder ofcourse
<nowshining> and i can write to it
<bazhang> Aishiko: I hope this latest fix does it for you; I had some funkiness during the first couple of rounds of upgrades--but nothing as serious as what you had, minor stuff really.
<kling0n> nowshining: also, you'll have to make sure the users you want to keep out are no in the sudoersz
<nowshining> only root is
<nowshining> nothing else
<kling0n> s/z//
<nowshining> um
<Aishiko> bazhang: Ohh I know this is the first time I've encountered this and I installed gusty over a month ago this is the first time I've gotten a "show stopper" as you put it
<nowshining> the other folders are fine, it shows only read access and write for root and none for others and well then when manually changin the desktop folder it resets the root folder itself and even with root only group there is no lock and i can write to it via tho i am not root
<hagabaka> hmm
<nowshining> okay try this
<nowshining> gksudo nautilus
<hagabaka> so will there be no new packages released?
<nowshining> filesystem - root, right click the folder
<hagabaka> today?
<nowshining> go to permissions
<kling0n> nowshining: can you give me output of 'ls -alh /root | grep Desktop'
<bazhang> Aishiko: I think we may all have some of these from time to time--I have a problem with autosave and javascript--though that may down to wordpress and not Linux--total system nightmare freeze requiring hard reboot--I just shut off javascript for now; the alternative is to go back to Windows...and no thanks..haha
<nowshining> by the way the files in the folder itself and find and permission stick and the files inside won't open due to permissions
<nowshining> hold
<nowshining> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4.0K 2007-10-07 07:59 Desktop
<kling0n> sudo chmod 700 /root/Desktop
<hagabaka> is there an apt repository for upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<nowshining> but can't i just use the right click method and drop down box
<nowshining> again the files are locked inside
<nowshining> but not the folder itsel;f
<lhoerste> kling0n: no luck with the sync rates from online for the specific computer. it's a dell inpeiron 5100 (reletively old so there is a lot of material)
<nowshining> and right clicking from a non root nautilus window shows the correct permesion
<nowshining> permission are own root - create and delete files, grop root - folder - none and files none and others none and none
<kling0n> lhoerste: i'm out if ideas
<kling0n> lhoerste: is it a dvi or a vga connection ?
<lhoerste> kling0n: alright thanks man
<lhoerste> kling0n: it's a laptop
<kling0n> lhoerste: ah
<kling0n> lhoerste: try changing driver from ati to radeon
<lhoerste> ha ok cool
<lhoerste> i'll give it a try
<nowshining> okay the sudo chmod 700 /root/Deskto just not even displayed nothing
<njende> lhoerste: have you pastes your conf? haven't seen it as I was way too busy with my probs here ;-)
<nowshining> and now it won't open up in regular mode
<nowshining> but no icon
<njende> if not paste it
<nowshining> lock icon
<lhoerste> njende: yea i'll link you
<Overlord_> Speaking of gfx drivers, can anyone take a look at this fglrx failure problem I'm having?  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569621
<lhoerste> http://paste.lisp.org/display/48784#1
<lhoerste> njende: ^
<nowshining> it went right back to allow
<nowshining> i exited the regular nautilus browser
<nowshining> and still
<nowshining> yep i can create a folder in there
<nowshining> all files inside are locked and all others in root are locked
<njende> lhoerste: as klong=n said change to radeon
<lhoerste> that didn't fix it =/
<nowshining> no
<nowshining> however the desktop files again are locked as normal
<njende> lhoerste: weird
<nowshining> i know
<nowshining> i can create in normal user mode
<lhoerste> i'm checking xorg log
<njende> lhoerste: jepp
<kling0n> lhoerste: http://www.jlab.org/~moffit/computer/i5100_xorg.conf
<lhoerste> njende: ooh now I'm clearly getting vrefersh out of range errors
<lhoerste> kling0n: thanks
<lhoerste> kling0n: I think you were right, I just have a combo of problems =)
<Aishiko> another showstopper
<thesaltydog> I   just upgraded to Gutsy. My /home doesn't mount and I can't boot. I had to boot with 2.6.20 kernel...!
<bazhang> ouch
<thesaltydog> the boot process says that the "device is busy"...
<thesaltydog> ?
<lhoerste> kling0n, njende: no luck =/
<njende> wow...and my new desktop machine wont get installed wit gutsy either...that's not MY lucky day I'd say
<nowshining> okay, evertime i reset the desktop folder to block all access it works fine
<nowshining> THEN
<kling0n> lhoerste: new logfile please?
<nowshining> i set the root folder the same way and BAMMO
<njende> well, I'll check wheter the machine wants to start with gutsy using irqpoll noapic -- sure, I know I wont be able to use both cpu's
<nowshining> it clears the desktop permissions folder and allows ALL ACCESs
<lhoerste> kling0n: sure one sec
<nowshining> Desktop folder only
<nowshining> but blocks access to any opening of files such as txt, etc..
<kling0n> lhoerste: or try to install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lhoerste> i'll be sure its installed
<nowshining> i'll be on the forums bye
<lhoerste> kling0n: it's installed
<elliotjhug> hi all, any ideas on how best to increase the number of workspaces in gutsy? The way I used to do it in feisty doesn't appear in the preferences any more
<kling0n> lhoerste: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<elliotjhug> I'm using desktop affects
<elliotjhug> sorry, scratch that... I just got an answer from another channel
<kRush> elliotjhug, ccsm: horizontal virtual size
<kRush> d'oh
<lhoerste> kling0n: that didn't work
<lhoerste> kling0n, njende: http://paste.lisp.org/display/48784#2
<kling0n> lhoerste:  right... out of ideas now
<kling0n> lhoerste: maybe try reducing your colour depth and modes to 800x600 until you get it working and then lower the vsync and refresh rates
<lhoerste> k
<lhoerste> kling0n: that worked! with ati driver as well!
* kling0n ftw
<lhoerste> ftw?
<Aishiko> I'm back in the KDE desktop now, since the gnome did a show stopper after a couple min :(
<savvas> lhoerste: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw
<njende> any ideas when the next daily/nightly build will be released?
<Aishiko> anyone know what "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" means?
<savvas> njende: ..the next day? :)
<shannon_> Anyone experiencing this problem with compiz? You login, you get just a blank (black) screen and mouse pointer, nothing loads. User accounts with compiz disabled work fine, but I can't login to the compiz accounts to turn compiz off. Started happening after I downloaded upgrades today. Running Gutsy beta. Can't seem to find the bug in launchpad.
<njende> and another question: to whom should I talk if there are still probs recognizing Interfaces, such as my WLAN and NIC?
<mirak> is there a way to have tracker seatch in nautilus ?
<vasuvi> njende: I downloaded mine last night (Mountain time)...and a new one was uploaded while I was downloading ;)  So I'm thinking around midnight
<njende> vasuvi: cool, so I'll try the one I'm just downloading and will see, if there'll be a new one tomorrow, if the one I'm just downloading wont work
<bazhang> Aishiko: bug filed on this 6-7 days ago...
<vasuvi> njende: sounds like a good plan
<njende> *g*
<Aishiko> bazhang: there was? what is the recommended fix?
<njende> brb...just running to get some smokes ;)
<Pusur> How do I avoid that my other partitions/drives get an shortcut on the desktop when mounted?
<bazhang> Aishiko: it's a new enough bug that it's undecided..perhaps if you filed as well they would up the importance of it--that seems pretty serious.
<pqnet> I think I found a bug
<Aishiko> bazhang: ohh OK, I'll do that now
<Aishiko> assuming I stay up long enough to do that
<bazhang> haha
<Pusur> I'm trying to make a nice and clean dekstop here. But how the hell do I remove the other partitions which are mounted from the desktop?
<Aishiko> bazhang: should I second the bug you found or file a brand new one
<bazhang> Aishiko: the javascript one? I think that's on Wordpress--I was in their channel and they confirmed it. Thanks!
<pqnet> i found a bug too!
<bazhang> hi pqnet!
<pqnet> wow, just say "I found a bug" and they fix it!!! I didn't say even what it was!
<pqnet> hi bazhang
<pqnet> i solved my problem
<bazhang> pqnet: you just missed vousdeux...
<VousDeux> and then?
<pqnet> bazhang what about vousdeux?
<pqnet> vousdeux hi!
<VousDeux> hello...just taking a little break from homework I should have done yesterday
<bazhang> pqnet: you just missed him; he was here earlier--he may file a bug reprot with the kernel developers..haha
<pqnet> it's a missing feature report however, if I know what it is about
<pqnet> his synaptic touchpad is not recognized by the ps2 driver, right?
<kRush> Pusur, gconf-editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<bazhang> pqnet: right.
<VousDeux> pqnet: yeah, it's something like that. I don't believe it is defective hardware because it basically functions OK. It is just not recognized by the kernel. Not necessarily a bug though.
<VousDeux> I'm just trying to learn how all of this stuff works, and where to get help.
<Aishiko> say is there anyway to have the clock in kde display seconds as well as the hour and minute?
<pqnet> vousdeux i think this particular model hasn't been supported by opensource driver yet
<reon_> I removed my ATI driver and ended up getting a black screen, I reinstalled the ati module but still have a black/blank screen, how do I fix it ?
<pqnet> vousdeux you could help developer in adding support to that particular model in kernel module
<VousDeux> pqnet: that's what I suspect most of my problem are...what I don't know, yet, is what channels to use to get the ball rolling on getting them supported.
<Aishiko> bazhang: this show stopper bug you think it's related to javascript?
<VousDeux> pqnet: I sure don't have a problem with that, but I don't know how to help
<VousDeux> pqnet: I don't have a great deal of spare time either
<reon_> could someone help me with my display issue please ?
<bazhang> Aishiko: wordpress + javascript +autosave=their answer "turn off javascript!" a surly bunch there..haha
<gnomefreak> how do you get showstopper bug out of that?
<VousDeux> I'm also trying to put together a business plan for a college class for a business that markets Linux-based computers to small businesses.
<Aishiko> bazhang: lol I don't know how to do that :P so it does me little good to know to do that :P
<Aishiko> VousDeux: nice! have you tried looking at system67, ibm, or dell's marketing and business plan?
<bazhang> gnomefreak: not in Ubuntu/Kubuntu; it freezes my Linux system, but it's on them--tons of people at their forums are griping about it--their answer is turn off javascript!
<VousDeux> Aishiko: no, I appreciate the tip :)
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yeah its a widely seen bug but that doesnt make it showstopping bug. is there an LP bug on this issue?
<Aishiko> VousDeux: your quite welcome
<Aishiko> brb have to step out for a sec
* gnomefreak too brb
<rewq> I have internet connection
<rewq> but apt-get wont work
<rewq> I need this to download ndiswrapper
<rewq> and dell windows driver for wireless
<reon_> what error are you getting ?
<bazhang> gnomefreak: well, it stops my show..haha and is 100% reproducible--depends on how many times I want to do a hard restart. don't know what LP is.
<rewq> 1 sek
<rewq> it goes up to 27%
<rewq> and then it's stuck there
<rewq> waiting for headers
<reon_> what repos are you using, archive.ubuntu.com or some other ?
<rewq> connecting to ubuntu .com (1.0.0.0)
<rewq> where I can find this??
<rewq> repos??
<rewq> to the adept??
<reon_> your sources list or apt-get tells you when you try and get a package
<rewq> server from italy
<rewq> repos security and universal
<reon_> maybe change them to the default one and see if it helps
<rewq> its a fresh install
<rewq> and I didn change anythig
<rewq> from adept???
<VousDeux> I'm planning on using this laptop in my presentation, so that's part of my justification for spending so much time trying to get it working as well as possible.
<reon_> use archive.ubuntu.com instead of it.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> bazhang: launchpad.net  the developers/maintainers see the bug there its more likely to get fixed, if its on forums its very very unlikely to get fixed since the developers dont hang out or look for bugs there
<haranp> How do I downgrade from 7.10 to 7.04?
<gnomefreak> haranp: you dont
<gnomefreak> haranp: reinstall 7.04
<haranp> from the CD?
<gnomefreak> or however you installed it to start with
<haranp> OK, I'll do that, thanks
<bazhang> gnomefreak: thanks! but what i'm experiencing is with wordpress--should I file a report with LP?
<gnomefreak> !info wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 783 kB, installed size 4196 kB
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes
* gnomefreak couldnt remember if it was still in repos or not
<rewq> I used the other repos
<bazhang> gnomefreak: thanks!
<rewq> and it still stuck at 25% waiting for headers
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yw
<gnomefreak> bazhang: dont be suprised if it doesnt get done for gutsy, if it is javascript causing it there isnt much we can do about it
<rewq> when I installed kubuntu I dint had a dhcp connection
<Pusur> Anyone else had problems with making terminal the background with devilspie?
<reon_> rewq try static ip config ?
<rewq> and now I cant do apt-get update
<Dr_willis> Pusur,  i followed a guide on that the other day. it worked. :)
<bazhang> gnomefreak: I don't like javascript anyway--can't use pastebin, though..haha
<Dr_willis> Pusur,  but was annoying in many ways
<Pusur> Well, not working here...
<rewq> ok
<Dr_willis> I forget the guide i found.. ubuntuhq.org perhaps?
<Pusur> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html I used this one
<bazhang> kewl.
<Pusur> It works if I run the commands manually, but not when making them run at login with sessions
<Dr_willis> Pusur,  could be devilspie isent getting ran first..
<Dr_willis> i just made an icon that launched them
<rewq> reon where do I set up static ip
<rewq> im on a router with lan connection
<Dr_willis> the console thing is a neat idea. but has some issues..  like it hides the icons, and grabes focus when ya click on the desktop in the wrong place. :)
<reon_> click on the network icon, top panel
<Pusur> Devilspie should run first, the command i used was "devilspie && gnome-terminal -window-with-profile=DesktopConsole"
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: you might want to give alot more info on your bug, right now its unclear what the complaint is other than 3 things causing it to freeze, is it the kernel? is it dpkg? or ktorrent? could it be compiz that is causing it?
<rewq> and then
<rewq> ??
<marko-_-> bazhang, tell me here :D
<bazhang> marko-_-: one thing--try not to enter one or two words then hit the enter key;
<marko-_-> ok:>
<reon_> phew, display problem fixed
<bazhang> marko-_-: are you going to upgrade with a fresh CD install, or do it over the internet with the package management system?
<marko-_-> over internet
<marko-_-> i don't know what do you suggest ?
<bazhang> marko-_-: a fresh install will erase all of your old files, settings, etc--over the internet will not.
<marko-_-> then i will just use dist-upgrade
<marko-_-> right ?
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: no
<rewq> I cant find where to change static ip???
<bazhang> Ok cool. I would wait until 10/18; as you are very new to this and some broken stuff might be very confusing for you.
<marko-_-> gnomefreak, what then ?
<rewq> im on kubuntu beta kde
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: safest to clean install right now but if you do want to upgrade use "gksudo update-manager -d" without the "
<marko-_-> all i want when upgrading to gutsy (not now when it will be stable on 10/18) that all my files don't get deleted
<bazhang> rewq: change to or from static?
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: warning upgrading atm is not very safe and expect problems
<rewq> tell me how I can do that on kde please
<marko-_-> gnomefreak, i won't upgrade it now
<marko-_-> just asking when i will do it if my files get deleted
<bazhang> marko-_-: after 10/18 you can do a dist-upgrade; right now things are still being fixed, so it might freak you out if you tried it at the moment.
<buntunub> hey all, anyone have xorg issues after the latest kernel upgrade
<bazhang> marko-_-: not if you do it via the internet.
<LiMaO> i wanted to say that for a beta, gutsy is fairly consistent
<marko-_-> ok i will do it on 10/18 but the question is will my files be deleted when i will upgrade it or not ?
<buntunub> im having major issues getting dual screens working after the .13 kernel update
<LiMaO> just had some problems with 'Screens and Graphics'
<LiMaO> but besides that, it's all good
<buntunub> ya same
<bazhang> marko-_-: no they won't, but it's a good idea to back them up nonetheless.
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: personal files no
<LiMaO> marko-_-, just backup your home folder
<rewq> ok can anyone have an idea how i can setup wireless conection without apt-get wotking
<rewq> but internet working
<buntunub> when i enable nvidia driver via restricted drivers and use just the single screen, it appears to configure properly
<buntunub> but when i try to setup dual screens it gets major hosed on both screens
<marko-_-> ok for you to easy understand it will the files in /home/username and any other directory (not / ) will deleted
<marko-_-> ?
<rewq> I cant stay  without it
<buntunub> thats via screens and graphics tool
<rewq> if i have wireless
<rewq> I can go in my room
<LiMaO> marko-_-, they won't be overwritten if they're on a different partition and you tell the installer not to erase it
<bazhang> marko-_-: no they will (not) be deleted. best to record them to a DVD or flash drive anyway thoug.
<buntunub> i then have to do a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to fix things to get back to the single screen goodness
<rewq> and have some time with kubuntu ad apt
<bazhang> though even
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: no they shouldnt but there is always a chance things will not work out the way you want its called breakage back ups would be the smart way of doing it
<LiMaO> buntunub, i hope it gets fixed in the final release.. i like using the tv-out for dvd output
<marko-_-> LiMaO, the / and /home are on the same partition :s
<buntunub> yes this is a show stopper imo
<LiMaO> then backup /home and restore if after a clean fresh install
<buntunub> this is on a fresh intall too btw
<marko-_-> i don't know how to do it besides i don't want to upgrade yet
<buntunub> NOT an upgrade
<rewq> how do I change from or to static ip
<rewq> ??
<gnomefreak> buntunub: dual screen is being worked on and its not a show stopper since it doesnt stop you from using ubuntu
<rewq> ??
<LiMaO> marko-_-, just tar it all
<rewq> ??
<rewq> please
<bazhang> marko-_-: don't know how to back up?
<LiMaO> i mean compress the /home folder to a .tgz file
<bazhang> really?
<gnomefreak> rewq: stop with the one word or char. lines
<marko-_-> i know i know but this is all now a little confusing
<marko-_-> ... :>
<LiMaO> or simply write /home to a dvd disc
<LiMaO> then after the upgrade/reinstall, just copy it back to where it was
<rewq> sory
<marko-_-> LiMaO, and this will work ?
<LiMaO> marko-_-, why wouldn't it? ;)
<marko-_-> but /home is bigger then 80 giga
<LiMaO> all your settings and config is stored in /home
<LiMaO> well, that's where compression comes in place
<gnomefreak> not all
<bazhang> marko-_-: well better start burning DVDs now--you've got eleven days to do it in..haha
<LiMaO> but i'm pretty sure you won't be able to fit it on a single dvd ;)
<marko-_-> oh shit i was thinking when upgrading only the / get changed but everything stays the same :/
<LiMaO> marko-_-, it does stay the same
<marko-_-> and why should i backup then... ?:D
<LiMaO> but you gotta have a security backup
<LiMaO> in case something goes wrong
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: LiMaO /etc hold ALL config files
<reon_> rewq click on the network icon on the top panel for manual configuration, select the interface then click on properties, can select dhcp or static
<marko-_-> LiMaO, even if i have the / and /home on the same partition ?
<LiMaO> gnomefreak, indeed, but i meant his personal settings for some applications, like his bookmarks are in .mozilla in his home folder
<LiMaO> marko-_-, yes, even if they are in the same partition it won't be overwritten
<marko-_-> oh ok then
<reon_> I just did a update and experiencing severe mouse lag, any ideas for a fix ?
<LiMaO> but i like to play on the safe side.. i have /home on a diff partition, and i hold a backup of / in case this beta goes wacky
<marko-_-> and what's the chance that it will get overwritten when i upgrade it on 10/18
<LiMaO> reon_, ctrl+alt+backspace (that will restart xorg)
<buntunub> sorry had to afk
<LiMaO> marko-_-, near 0%
<marko-_-> oh
<marko-_-> cool then:>
<marko-_-> i don't have sooooooo important files
<LiMaO> upgrades don't erase anything
<marko-_-> just music
<marko-_-> i don't want to download it again..:>
<reon_> LiMaO, already rebooted
<reon_> LiMaO, but still got lots of lag
<buntunub> gnomefreak i believe this is a show stopper because right now dual screens is not possible unless you know scripting, and I really doubt many people who use Ubuntu do
<LiMaO> reon_, no other idea then =/ sorry
<LiMaO> reon_, are you using those fancy compiz effects?
<gnomefreak> marko-_-: if install/upgrade fails to point you cant use than the back comes in handy :)
<marko-_-> ok
<buntunub> I was only able to get back to a working single screen via the  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command.. again, not many people know that either
<reon_> LiMaO, nope, but i'm gonna try with the ati driver now.
<gnomefreak> buntunub: it is possible i just cant remember what everyone is using right now (has nothing to do with scripting)
<LiMaO> i'm afraid of ati heh
<buntunub> i tried using the nvidia-settings, but that seems to be disabled now
<gnomefreak> buntunub: its a feature that is broken does not make it showstopper from devel point of view but there is an app everyone is using until it is fixed
<reon_> LiMaO, ati driver fixed my mouse problem ;)
<buntunub> I even tried to write my own xorg.conf, but that got overwritten on reboot
<LiMaO> marko-_-, my / partition is 18gb big, still only 4gb is used... its backup is 3gb big... that's why i keep my /home partition with 40gb separate from the rest
<reon_> rewq did you come right ?
<LiMaO> easier to mantain
<LiMaO> reon_, that's nice, nothing else broken?
<gnomefreak> buntunub: sounds like your being kicked into failsafe X
<LiMaO> =)
<buntunub> my last resort is to disable startup scripts and go with GNOME default and well see how that goes
<gnomefreak> buntunub: i suggest you look for bug reports in launchpad to see how it is being set up
<buntunub> ill try that
<reon_> LiMaO, nope. it just does not work so well with vb seamless mode but besides that all is well
<buntunub> i had no trouble getting dual screens working via nvidia-settings in feisty so they might just be better off defaulting dual screens to ati and nvidia tools for now
<LiMaO> oh, btw, nautilus is giving me some problems too.. sometimes the file browser lags, and when clicking on an mp3 file it doesn't show the open with options.. it seems like it just forget what the files are.. killing the process solves it though
<LiMaO> reon_, what version of vb are you using? did you download the feisty version?
<Aishiko> back and discovered that at about 30 after the system stopped again, this time under kde
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble with moblock on gutsy?
<LiMaO> i mean, i went to download 64bit version of virtualbox and there was no gutsy option, only up to feisty.. and it looked weird when installed
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: I saw your recommendation and I would add more information, IF I had any.
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: than the people that triage it will ask you but if you cant give any than it might get closed
<savvas> LiMaO: that's a qt3 problem
<Aishiko> I'm adding more information as I get it and figure it out but I'm not sure how to get more to add to it
<savvas> LiMaO: give me a sec to find the bug report :)
<LiMaO> savvas, because of me using gutsy or because of the 64bit?
<savvas> because of non existing qtrc
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: use htop or top while lookihng at top see if you can get it to freeze but keep top/htop visible see if it doesnt show you what process is causing it
<tretle> how do i install kde4?
<LiMaO> all i know is that the virtualbox window had huge fonts, and the buttons and stuff looked like 1980's applications
<Aishiko> htop?
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: strace of say ktorrent until freeze
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: htop is a pretty version of top
<reon_> LiMaO, I'm using the feisty version on gutsy and it works like a charm
<LiMaO> doesnt't it look weird?
<LiMaO> i mean, bigger fonts than what you used to have on feisty
<Aishiko> OK I'll try those
<reon_> LiMaO, nope mine looks fine and it looks fine on my friends as well
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: most likely they will ask for strace to start with so i would try to grab one
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: steps to reproduce is a good thing too
<rewq> here is the error out put from sudo apt-get update:
<rewq> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Translation-en_US
<rewq>   Could not connect to it.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<rewq> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/universe Translation-en_US
<rewq>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<gnomefreak> rewq: use pastebin
<gnomefreak> rewq: remove it and use gb
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: OK got them, but do I run strace before or after ktorrent?
<lufis> What?! But I don't speak British!
<rewq> what is pastebin???
<gnomefreak> rewq: looks like it mirrors are giving issues
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | rewq
<ubotu> rewq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rewq> so what i can do about it???
<rewq> please..
<lufis> little joke there...
<gnomefreak> rewq: change "it" to "gb"
<rewq> grazie
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: hold on let me see if i can find the how to for you
<rewq> tell how aand when??
<gnomefreak> rewq: gnome?
<rewq> kde
<rewq> kubuntu beta
<gnomefreak> rewq: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> rewq: once it opens please tell me
<Turms> i have installed another distro (ubuntu gutsy) how can i transfer from the previous one my custom smileys to the new one?
<Turms> i just copied the .amsn dir but with no avail
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<rewq> ok I opend th source list
<Aishiko> thanks gnomefreak
<rewq> and now...
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: yw
<gnomefreak> rewq: every line that has it.archive......
<savvas> LiMaO: sudo mkdir /etc/qt3/ && sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/729078 -o/etc/qt3/qtrc
<gnomefreak> remove the it and in its place put gb
<Konam> My internet connection in gutsy dies every once in a while, it drags down my internet experience. It could be working right now and die for a moment and then it works after a while, briefly moments, it makes my browser take too long just to load a web page, because the connection is death most of the time and when it work is just for a few seconds. What's wrong?
<rewq> change it to gb???
<gnomefreak> rewq: when done save and close it
<reon_> whoot!, just got 3G working with a cool gui app, I'm so happy I can...  :)
<gnomefreak> rewq: yes
<tretle> how do i install kde4?
<rewq> o thank u
<savvas> woops
<gnomefreak> tretle: see kubuntu.org
<savvas> LiMaO: wait
<gnomefreak> rewq: after you close it run apt-get update
<tretle> in #kubuntu they said to ask here
<savvas> LiMaO: this should do it: sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/729078 -O/etc/qt3/qtrc
<savvas> LiMaO: that's the qtrc from feisty
<gnomefreak> tretle: this channle has nothing to do with kde 4
<gnomefreak> tretle: read the article on kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> tretle: btw kde4 has pretty much nothing
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: do you think the last 5 or 6 processes from htop would be useful to the troubleshooting or do you think they'll want more?
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: what are their CPU% adn mem%
<Aishiko> CPU 0.0 mem 0.1 or 0.2
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: not at all
<njende> tretle: you'll find the answer to your question on kde.org -- eventhough I would suggest that you shouldn't install right now as the Beta3 has been postponed due to some probs. And if you don't know how to install it, I don't think you know how to solve the probs which may occur.
<rewq> ok I did it and it gives the same error...
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: what should I be looking for?
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: something using alot of mem or alot of CPU
<rewq> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get update
<rewq> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Beta i386 (20070925.2) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<rewq> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Beta i386 (20070925.2) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<rewq> 20% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0
<LiMaO> savvas, that will make virtualbox looks beautiful again? =D
<gnomefreak> rewq: comment out the cdrom repo
<gnomefreak> rewq: and use pastebin
<rewq> ok how do i use pastebin???
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: nothing like that yet
<osito> hello all, letest updates have nuked my screen to a rainbow of flashing colors, I have and nvidia ge force go 4 on my laptop, can anyone help?
<njende> tretle:
<njende> I'd love to hear how finished Beta 3 is/will
<njende> feel. How usable is it, more so than beta 2? How do all the changes of
<njende> the last few days,  like a BIC friday, and the upcoming developer
<njende> platform release affect the user experience of beta 3?
<fay_elf> If i dont wanna apt-get to gutsy, can i get the alternate cd after final is released and use just the iso to do the update?
<savvas> LiMaO: well.. I made mine with a different way, I added that qtrc in my home dir, all details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/145709
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145709 in qt-x11-free "7.10: Qt3 ~/.qt owner root and missing qtrc result result in ugly appearance" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> fay_elf: yes
<rewq> didit and no difrent
<tretle> i know how to install kde
<osito> anyone?
<rewq> same prob
<tretle> and am 99% sure about kde4
<gnomefreak> rewq: than its a local issue not a mirror issues
<rewq> cant connect to any server
<fay_elf> Gnomefreak: can i mount with adept?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | fay_elf
<ubotu> fay_elf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> gaythat will tell you how near bottom
<LiMaO> savvas, you downloaded that libqt3-mt package?
<gnomefreak> fay_elf: cd upgrade is kind of shakey right now
<rewq> is there any way i can install wireless without apt-get working???
<osito> anyone seeing a rainbow of flashing colors in nvidia laptop cards?
<gnomefreak> rewq: yes wget and dpkg
<fay_elf> Gnomefreak:but after 18th?
<rewq> I need ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> fay_elf: hopfully will work better
<LiMaO> savvas, i'll follow the instructions on that last page you gave me, thank you so much
<rewq> and linux headers
<savvas> LiMaO: no, I made my own "theme" in the bug report :) the other one from pastebin, yes it's from libqt3-mt feisty's package
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: this looks promising CPU 100 and mem 11.2%
<gnomefreak> rewq: use package.ubuntu.com and download the version for your system and use dpokg to install
<fay_elf> Rewq: i think if you have a cd the ndis is there
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: what is it xorg?
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: ktorrent
<buntunub> irt my last xorg issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/139990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139990 in xorg "gutsy: Xorg with two screens crashes" [Medium,Triaged] 
<Aishiko> gnomefreak:  it's the top 3 at the moment
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: good
<rewq> how can I take it out from cd??
<buntunub> no resolution or suggestions to fix posted
<gnomefreak> take a screenshot of it and attach it to bug report
<gnomefreak> rewq: its not on the cd
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: I just took the screenshot :P
<gnomefreak> rewq: i told you how to get it, its up to you to do it
<osito> how do I get back to the vesa driver?
<gnomefreak> osito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rewq> ok thank u very much all ov you
<bazhang> bye rewq
<osito> gnomefreak, thanks
<Konam> i found a bug in the pidgin's plugins
<Konam> when you enable one of the plugins and close pidgin it doesn't remember the plugins you enable.....
<osito> gnomefreak, how do I attach to the other screens of xserver?
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: what is "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7"?
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: why?
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: that process is now at 70% CPU and 3.1% mem
<gnomefreak> thats just gdm
<gnomefreak> make that X
<gnomefreak> in general
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: ohh so that is pretty standard then?
<JanC> I guess some program is keeping X very busy
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: for most part it looks like X is telling gdm to use vt7 or up to vt7
<gnomefreak> but should only use vt1
<JanC> gnomefreak: Ubuntu runs X on vt7 by default
<gnomefreak> oh yeha
<gnomefreak> duh
<gnomefreak> dont go there
<JanC> I've seen some Firefox extensions misbehave and causing high X activity like that
<LiMaO> savvas, virtualbox looks wonderful again. thank you so much =)
<gnomefreak> JanC: this is mainly ktorrent freezing it
<JanC> but I guess it can be any program
<savvas> LiMaO: the qtrc from pastebin or my solution in the home dir? :p
<martalli> Is it possible to do an dist-upgrade off of the desktop cd for a feisty->gutsy upgrade?  Earlier I had plopped a desktop cd into a feisty install, meanign to reinstall, and it had offered to do an upgrade.  Would that work, or was feisty merely confused?
<martalli> I thought that could only be done off the alternate cd
<bazhang> martalli: not yet--once it hits final it will be. right now it is in beta
<jdrake> My volume control keys seem to be controlling the 'front' volume control (which does nothing), is there a way I can switch it to 'PCM' or 'Surround'? This is an intel hda sound device.
<martalli> so for right now, if I want to upgrade the computer to gutsy beta, I should use the alternate CD?  The root partition doesn't have enough space to upgrade through upgrade-manager, so I thought an upgrade off the alternate CD would save room (less packages to download and store on the root partition)
<savvas> martalli: you can try: gksu update-manager -d
<savvas> ah
<martalli> not enough space on the drive =(
<savvas> oops :)
<bazhang> savvas: isn't that -c -d?
<martalli> I might just reinstall.  It is a fairly basic install int he first place
<martalli> We use it in the office mostly for internet and OOo for office stuff
<bazhang> yes it is
<savvas> bazhang: correct, they can do the -c one when they click "check" :)
<martalli> I think it is only -d now
<martalli> At least from the ubuntu website
<bazhang> savvas: thanks!
<LiMaO> savvas, pastebin.. just saved that file as /home/me/.qt/qtrc
<martalli> Is there a release candidate cd out?
<savvas> cool LiMaO
<bazhang> martalli: yes.
<savvas> martalli: maybe this? sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<martalli> I couldn't find it for kubuntu
<martalli> kubuntu rc, I mean
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: sorry it froze again,
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: but this time I had strace runing and loging everything
<martalli> Ah, I think I wil just wait to upgrade this computer
<Aishiko> now if I can just get htop to make a log :)
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<bazhang> martalli: right there
<martalli> I was looking at that page, but it is the beta (built in sept)
<bazhang> you mean a nightly build?
<martalli> The schedule was for a rc in october
<bazhang> beta is late september
<martalli> Ah, its no big deal.  I will just wait until the actual release.  My office staff would have a fit if their was any glitch
<martalli> as there could always be before the final release
<bazhang> good idea.
<martalli> Better to keep them happy
<Konam> someone can confirm it
<thompa> hello, not sure to use 64 or 386 for intel macbook?
<njende> martalli: and maybe the bugs in sis190 and some mor are fixed til the final release as well ;-)
<thompa> i know about flash and adobe dont care about that
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: dang this log is huge!
<njende> thompa: i386
<Konam> is just in the gutsy's pidgin package, other third party packages work just fine
<njende> thompa: ahhh...if you dont care about flash and stuff, you could try the 64
<martalli> I am using kubuntu gutsy on an SIS mainboard without any problems
<thompa> njende: i saw that the daily build site lists 386 for intel macs, but i thought they would run 64 also
<njende> I think
<thompa> yes thats right
<martalli> With all the little troubles installing linux on Apple hardware, it would have been nice for Yellow dog to make te move to 396 hardware and continue to support Apple based hardware
<martalli> I mean, I am a debian/*buntu user, but still, that was yellow dog's niche
<njende> martalli: lucky you, my notebook isn't running as yet at all...having a Intel Dual Core with SiS Chipsets
<Konam> martalli I agree with you
<martalli> njende: That's a fairly old mainboard...an asus pundit of the old order
<thompa> well gutsy is working great here on intel macbook with 386, only have 4G for osx and thinking of deleting it
<thompa> only touchpad is sensitive when typing
<martalli> thompa: If you already paid for the prop os, why not keep it?  Sure there some use for it...after all, wine won't run osx =)
<Dr_willis> martalli,  but vmware can! :)
<martalli> thompa: I have the same problem with my dell m1210.  I wish I could turn off the darn touchpad
<njende> martalli: ahhh...well. the sis190 hasn't seen as far as I can tell any major changes since 2006. In the 2.6.23 Kernel shall be a better driver for sis190 and stuff
<martalli> Dr_willis: very true
<thompa> martalli: you can turn it off and use external usb mouse
<martalli> Do you think they will use 2.6.23 or 2.6.24 for 8.04?
<mahrellon> Hi! I have second HD (ext3 format) that always prompts me for root pass when I mount it. Are there any quick fixes for this? =)
<njende> martalli: I hope so
<Dr_willis> ,23 would be a beta kernel wouldent it? odd #'s = beta, even = stable?
<thompa> martalli: im not sure why to keep osx other than for firmware updates
<martalli> thompa: Couldn't figure out how to turn it off....and I wouldn't want to do it permanently, but rather an option to turn it off, or have it turn off when an external mouse is present
<njende> Dr_willis: dunno -- to be honest
<martalli> I think Dr_willis is right
<Dr_willis> mahrellon,  you can make the fstab file have a entry for it with 'users' or was it 'user' option.
<Dr_willis> mahrellon,  or just make a fstab entry for it,. and let it mount at boot.
<thompa> martalli: try qsynapics it works here
<reon_> thompa, i think i saw a fix for the touchpad somewhere but dont ask me where
<thompa> i just git a fix thanks
<thompa> i can disable or enable it
<martalli> Oh, quoting the wikipedia: "Starting with the Linux 2.6.x series, there is no significance to even or odd numbers, with new feature development going on in the same kernel series. Linus Torvalds has stated that this will be the model for the foreseeable future."
<mahrellon> Dr_willis, Thanks man. I'll use your info and google up some tips'n tricks. I'm sort of a newb to Ubuntu so I'll need someone to hold my hand all the way and It's probably better it's google who'll be doing the handholding so I don't have to bother you guys to much =)
<njende> Dr_willis: however, I think that the 23 will be released as a 24 soonish. actually the 23rd is now downloadable as a rc9...shouldn't be that long anymore, I guess
<martalli> thompa: OK, I will try it
<thompa> martalli: you may have to edit xorg.conf is all so qsynapics will run
<martalli> It says I need the synaptics driver, too, but xorg already notes I have a synaptics trackpad
<martalli> Hmm.  I will find this in a sec
<martalli> I think mepis had qsynaptics installed by default and it had worked great
<thompa> martalli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<njende> cu folks later
<thompa> you need to maybe add the touchpad section to xorg.conf
<thompa> very easy
<njende> got to go for a while....
<njende> cu
<Stev> hi, i had a problem while upgrading
<Konam> mi internet connection keeps dying :(
<Konam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3488894#post3488894
<Stev> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6270/schermatakt0.th.png
<Stev> on the right there are soome other errors i got during the process (in gedit)
<usser> Stev: too small of a picture
<martalli> Now the trackpad works better
<Stev> uhm a sec.. :P i posted the thimb
<martalli> I put a short delay on the trackpad while typing keys and it isn't catching while I am typing now
<martalli> very sweet
<Stev> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6270/schermatakt0.png
<martalli> Es ist mir alles Spanische
<Stev> what should i do, now?
<thompa> martalli: you only need to really add this to xorg.conf  under input devices synaptics:  Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<thompa> for dell laptops this seems to work also
<martalli> thompa: That's all I added - then restarted X and all was well
<thompa> great
<martalli> Its working for this Dell laptop (m1210 - a very nice rig I might add =)
<thompa> ive got a nice working macbook with 386 am wondering if i should reinstall for 64
<IndyGunFreak> thompa: depends.
<Ximal> hey guys..
<thompa> IndyGunFreak: is compiz effected anyway on 64?
<kyja> I enabled cpu scailing. however running in conservitive mode is ideal except my lowest setting is 424 mhz wich is laggy and it can step all the way up to 3.4 ghz. is there a way to disable the 425 mhz setting so 850 is minimum?
<Ximal> anyone mind telling me why i can't play anything ? like videos i download from frostwire ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm not sure
<Konam> Ximal do you have all the restricted codecs?
<thompa> IndyGunFreak: i also have 2g ram so im wondering if 64 will utilize more of this
<Ximal> i tried playing a divx file and it won't decode anything divx
<IndyGunFreak> Ximal: yu proably don't have proper codecs, what file format?
<Ximal> konam : no but i can't figure out how to get them under add/remove
<thesaltydog> just updated gutsy on my laptop, and now it is unusable. The booting sequence loops into a device-mapper error and never ends. I lost the control over the pc...
<thesaltydog> I tried also to boot with the old kernel (2.6.22-12) but it is the same
<Konam> Ximal sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ximal> thesaltydog : did you install something that just came out ?  if so an update , it could have been buggy..
<IndyGunFreak> just use the feisty codec repo under gutsy, it will work fine
<Stev> While upgrading i got this error: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6270/schermatakt0.png on the right there are other errors i got during the process, the error message for all except dpkg is something like "problems with dependencies"
<thesaltydog> Ximal, just a dist-upgrade!
<Ximal> aye dog .. savvas warned me of some of the buggy upgrades in the distro updates
<thesaltydog> how should I put hands on it now? It doesn't boot, not even in single mode!
<IndyGunFreak> Stev: its pretty unlikely any of us speak whatever languate that is, so how do you expect s to help?
<Stev> the italin part just says "there has been an error, the system may not be working. A recovery procedure will be run (dpkg --configure -a)
<savvas> Ximal: type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ximal> salty : try using the restore via live cd ..
<savvas> hm I repeated some :p
<savvas> eh? what happened?
<Konam> well, I go back to Feisty, no one seems to be listening to my feedback, I hope the devs get rid of them before the final release. Gutsy is, by far, the worst ubuntu Beta i've tried...
<Ximal> ok sav
<thesaltydog> so, the quality control over the released packages is very bad.
<Konam> for the record: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3488894#post3488894 & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3488039#post3488039
<Ximal> dog : the reason for me keeping windows on a partition is in case of this type of issue you are facing so I can come try to figure it out .. heh.. how are you with us now ?
<Turms> i cannot find emerald-themes among pkgs, do you know what is the reason?
<robin_> hi
<robin_> small question, I just installed kubuntu, and the nvidia 3d binary driver. how can I now enable compiz'/fusion
<filthpig> hmm, my linksys WUSB54GC behaves kinda weird on my system
<filthpig> it uses the rt73 chipset, and gutsy enables the rt73usb driver for it
<filthpig> it works smoothly out-of-the-box, but at random times it just stops and throws an error
<Stev> any idea? what should I do now?
<filthpig> Stev, what's your problem?
<pvandewyngaerde> Stev:    dpkg --configure -a
<pvandewyngaerde> Stev:    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Stev> filthpig: while uprading i got this error: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6270/schermatakt0.png. The italian part says that the upgrade was halted and that dpkg --configure -a is going to be run to try to recover the sytem.. on the right there is a list of packages where i got the error "problem with dependencies" while upgrading
<squidy> is anyone here using compiz and xorg configured to dual head?
<pvandewyngaerde> notme
<Stev> dpg --configure -a just returns a list of problematic packages
<Ximal> well i can now watch all the videos I want.. Im in heaven ! w00t
<Stev> (the same listed on gedit in my screenshoot)
<Dr_willis> squidy,  :) Yes. on my nvidia 8800gtsXXX card
<squidy> squidy, do you use kde or gnome?
<squidy> ops.. Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> both. :)
<Dr_willis> i got kde + compiz sort of going last night.. but it has some issues
<Dr_willis> like the focus, and a few other annoyances
<Dr_willis> ive not found a guide specifically for gutsy/kubuntu/compiz yet.
<Xbehave> in kubuntu gusty my system settings dont have access to some files, can some1 help me figure out whats wrong?
<pvandewyngaerde> Stev: try installing apport and apport-gtk first
<squidy> Dr_willis, when you're using GTK apps in kde with compiz enabled and dual head.. is your gtk app getting slow?
<squidy> for example.. if you minimize the gtk window like firefox or ccsm.. when you maximize it you have a delay about 2 secs
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: i installed pyton-apt and it worked, it was the 1st dependency missing
<Dr_willis> squidy,  i noticed all of KDE being sluggish when using compiz.
<Dr_willis> gnome was much snappier
<robin_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wokwendell> HI all - when I boot into a secondary user account in GNOME, I get a black background (though) I can still taskbar... but no desktop icons and quit dialog doesn't come up - any ideas?
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: now.. i need to do additional steps to continue upgrading? the upgrade process was not completed, some packages where missing and then cleanup...
<pvandewyngaerde> try to install the packages it needs
<pvandewyngaerde> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: already done :) now dpkg works
<Stev> Stev: now? how to resume the upgrade?
<robin_> when I enable compiz with ' compiz --replace '  I lost all my file - menu / window decorations
<pvandewyngaerde> Stev:  try sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: tnx
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: it didn't install any new package.. while during the 1st upgrade some packages where messing when there was the error, it just removed my obsolete packages
<pvandewyngaerde> try to upgrade again and see if it works
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: it says that the system is up to date
<pvandewyngaerde> but do you have 7.10 now ?
<Stev> pvandewyngaerde: how to check? I guess yes, it said that the upgrade was completed
<robin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> I'm updating gutsy, and it's stuck at scrollkeeper - "Rebuilding the database. This may take some time" for about half an hour. This is a fast machine. How long should I wait?
<rothchild> evenin all, how do I get cron to run this script? http://pastebin.com/m58bae136
<soundray> rothchild: I would schedule that with at
<rothchild> i've installed gnome-schedule but it's not immediately obvious to me
<rothchild> soundray ok, can you give me some pointers?
<soundray> rothchild: echo runscript.sh | at 23:59
<sayers> what in the world has happened to rythmbox!
<Ximal> quick question guys...
<rothchild> what do I do with the script (where do I put it?)
<Ximal> if i install a windows file share program through wine... to use it... will the spyware on it be active through wine and wine allow it to do what it normally would ?
<rothchild> Ximal generally no windows viruses don't run well on WINE
<Dr_willis> Ximal,  ive installed apps with wine.. and explored what spyware they insgtall.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> then deleted the .wine dir to clean them out.
<Dr_willis> I imagine a lot depends on the 'spyware' in question
<Ximal> ok doc,,, does the spyware ever stay active on the linux side of things ? i assume they attack the win32 architectures and not linex/unix environments ?
<Ximal> like can they go active and scan for ur passwords etc ?
<Dr_willis> Depends on the spyware.. :)
<Dr_willis> some apps have spyware 'in them' that only runs when they run..
<Stev> How to install packages that werent istalled during the upgrade process? (upgrade was halted due to an error)
<Dr_willis> some apps install spyware that auto-start. I doubt if wine would work with those
<Ximal> so they would only BOOT when wine is being used
<Ryandor> hullo
<Ximal> my question was , is wine active at all times or only when WINDOWS programs are being used
<Dr_willis> its possible  that they would hang around after you  closed the initial wine program.
<Dr_willis> you could see them in the 'ps' listing as wine programs.
<Dr_willis> wine is active when you use it. the spyware could spawn off and stay in the background. Is my guess
<rothchild> soundray what do I do with my script to ensure that at knows where it is
<Ryandor> anyone able to help the newb? ::
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ryandor> I've got a HP/Compaq NC6220 with built-in bluetooth.. how ever Gutsy beta doesn't see it at all... (based on lshw at least).. any pointers to get it to see?
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/spyware-keyloggers-and-wine-353301/
<soundray> rothchild: echo /path/to/script.sh | at 23:59
<Ximal> " ps " ??
<rothchild> oh ok thanks (sorry for the slow uptake it's been a long day!)
<Ryandor> I've installed everything related to gnome/bluetooth as well.. and nothing is actually detecting the biult in bt
<soundray> Ryandor: it may be disabled in the bios
<Ximal> it would show under system monitor right ?
<Ryandor> I thought it was enabled but I will double check that, Soundray. (be right back) :)
<soundray> I'm updating gutsy, and it's stuck at scrollkeeper - "Rebuilding the database. This may take some time" for about three quarters of an hour. This is a fast machine. How long should I wait?
<[diablo] > evening #ubuntu+1
<unf> hello
<[diablo] > guys, I've got a KVM gutsy guest, with all updates to today... I'm thinking of installing Gutsy on my laptop, but would like to copy all the updates from my vm guest to the clean installed laptop... and then use the updates rather than download em all again.. is this possible please?
<unf> what does exactly mean the status "fix commited" in the launchpad?
<[diablo] > unf, think it means it's me patched
<[diablo] > the issue
<NightBird> unf: probably that the fix has been commited to the repo, but may not be widely available yet
<Stev> How to install packages that weren't istalled during the upgrade process? (upgrade was halted due to an error, i suspect that some packages weren't installed)
<soundray> [diablo] : copy the package cache over (all the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/)
<soundray> Stev: sudo apt-get -f install
<unf> ok
<[diablo] > soundray, nothing more?
<Ryandor> Bluetooth is enabled in BIOS.. but still nothing per lshw or in hardware devices :(
<Stev> soundray:  0 installed, 0 upgraded, 1 not upgraded
<[diablo] > soundray, then just do an apt-get update yeah?
<unf> i ask because ive seen this status in a bug description but the program still crashes
<soundray> Stev: okay, now 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure'
<soundray> [diablo] : apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stev> soundray: no output
<[diablo] > soundray, mmm can I safely get away with only copying the one dir? do I not have to regenerate the cache info etc?
<rothchild> Ryandor have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28CategoryBluetooth%29
<soundray> Stev: then you're probably okay
<soundray> [diablo] : no. apt-get update creates all the info, then only downloads those debs that aren't in its cache already.
<[diablo] > ah ok
<soundray> *then apt-get dist-upgrade only...
<Stev> soundray: ok.. but when i was upgrading "25 minutes" were remaning and the bar was 3/4 full
<thesaltydog> my laptop is unusable after a dist-upgrade. It doesn't boot in any way, and loops into a device-mapper error. Shit!
<[diablo] > soundray, you've actually tested this method out please?
<soundray> [diablo] : many times. What are you worried about?
<[diablo] > nothing
<[diablo] > I attempted something similar @ work the other day
<[diablo] > and it failed
<thesaltydog> Booting the desktop with 2.6.22 kernel, it doen't mount my /home partition!
<[diablo] > it did not see the copied files
<[diablo] > had to do all the updates online
<[diablo] > but, I'll try again with the laptop
<soundray> [diablo] : make sure they have the right permissions once they are copied across.
<[diablo] > nod
<rothchild> thesaltydog I had that yesterday and it was a borked system and reload for me
<thesaltydog> rothchild, which one of the 2 ? How did you get out of it?
<Xbehave> is there anything like beryl-manager for gusty?
<rothchild> when you try to mount your home partition it tells you it's 'busy'
<Xbehave> infact is there anyway to install beryl on gusty?
<[diablo] > I'll give it a shot, thanks soundray
<thesaltydog> rothchild, yes!
<[diablo] > right, TOPGEAR is on!!! wee-hee
<[diablo] > adios
<thesaltydog> rothchild, how did you fix it?
<rexy_> is there a thread for the open source ati driver woes?
<rothchild> I ended up reinstalling
<rothchild> :-(
<rothchild> but that's exactly why I have my /home on a different partition
<thesaltydog> rothchild, I can't reinstall!! It is my main pc... I prefer going on with feisty's kernel.
<usser> Xbehave: nope
<usser> Xbehave: i think everyone hates that compiz config
<rothchild> couldn't work out what it was I did try earlier kernels but no joy
<rothchild> someone else here may be able to help but Hobbsee helped me yesterday and their conclusion was it was broken
<Ryandor> "bluez-utils is already the newest version." .. " * Restarting Bluetooth services " ... hcitool shows nothing
<thesaltydog> the kernel was broken?
<Lynoure> thesaltydog: if you have separate /home, reinstall will not distroy that
<mssever_> I'm developing a program that depends on libdaemonize-ruby. Someone recently complained that there is no such package in Gutsy. Since I'm not yet running Gutsy, can someone verify this and/or find the proper name for the gutsy package?
<Ryandor> ..it as if it's not even seeing this laptop has bt
<Lynoure> s/distroy/destroy
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, I understand.. But what about the thousands of packages I have? And their configurations?
<Lynoure> thesaltydog: There is a reason why the topic says what it says and the bots tells you to read it...
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> btw
<Xbehave> i dont get what the rush the compiz is about all my favorite plugins broke and i really liked having beryl-manager even when i was using compiz as it supported crashes
<Stev> soundray: ok.. but when i was upgrading "25 minutes" were remaning and the bar was 3/4 full.. isn't this strange?
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, yes. I am testing ubuntu since 2005, but this discourages other testings.
<Lynoure> thesaltydog: or boot with live cd and take backups first...
<TheInfinity> my laptop makes powersave when i have power cable plugged in and dynamic when power cable is out
<TheInfinity> isnt it a little curious? ;)
<rothchild> the saltydog a lot of stuff is in the home folder so when you reinstall create a new user and then you can migrate yor config about
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, if I reinstall, it will reinstall the same buggy kernel.
<soundray> Stev: yes. One possibility is that it stopped updating your screen for some reason, while it worked away happily in the background.
<Xbehave> Lynoure: a reinstall is a very windows solution it wont fix the problem for anybody else or tell anybody else how to
<Lynoure> thesaltydog: you can reinstall feisty, if you wish, too.
<soundray> Stev: the output you quoted indicates fairly reliably that your system is okay, though.
<Stev> soundray:  i don't think.. i was in front of my pc while upgrading
<Lynoure> Xbehave: I did not recommend it.
<Stev> soundray: uhm ok..:|
<soundray> Stev: did it stop at installing scrollkeeper btw?
<Stev> i'm unable to open deskbar preferences on gutsy
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: you can run some dpkg commands to list everything you have installed and a copy of /etc will save the configs
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, as far as I can reboot with the old feisty kernel, I prefer to wait for a new 2.6.22
<Lynoure> Xbehave: mostly antirecommended installing on one's main pc without being prepared for this. Especially if there are no backups
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, I know, but we are very close to the release, so the testers may expect an almost stable system.
<Lynoure> thesaltydog: oh, I was under the impression you could not get a working system at all. Sorry about the misunderstanding
<Stev> soundray: yes scrollkeeper is installed
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, no, I have the desktop working now with gutsy but, booting with feisty's kernel.
<soundray> Stev: I'm asking: when it stopped progress on the install, was the last package it worked on called scrollkeeper?
<thesaltydog> the vcery big problem is on the laptop... no way to boot.
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone done an update in the last few minutes?
<Xbehave> testers should always expect everything to go wrong, this morning my swap stoped working
<Dr_willis> DigitalNinja,  doing one right now.....
<Dr_willis> is that bad? :)
<DigitalNinja> Dr_willis: I would like to know if anything breaks
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, I did. It was a mess.
<Dr_willis> heh - glad its just my newly installed Mythbuntu box thats updateing then.
<Stev> soundray: err... yes  I read "after" instead of at.. i don't know.. i've a screen but i see the output of dpkg --configure -a
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: I have gutsy
<ppj> is there any reason why my nvidia drivers wont let me go above 640x480 after updates on friday?
<DigitalNinja> did an upgrade last night and a few things broke
<DigitalNinja> had to go back a kernel
<Xbehave> thesaltydog whats the probelm, your home is buzy before you mount it?
<thesaltydog> Lynoure, for the laptop I will have to reinstall. No way to boot. I have a loop on device-mapper
<Ryandor> soundray: hidd doesn't see it, hditool doesn't see it. lsusb neither, but expected since I don;t think it's a usb device.. the bluetooth is biult-in
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, yes.
<soundray> Stev: never mind, it's just where I seemed to get a similar problem just now.
<ppj> i can't even work on fixing things at this resolution its pissing me off
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, but that is on the desktop. On the laptop there is no way to boot.
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: are you using evsm or lvm?
<soundray> Ryandor: does lspci show it?
<soundray> !language | ppj
<ubotu> ppj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DigitalNinja> ppj: What's wrong with your resolution?
<ppj> ubotu: uh? pissing me off?
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, lvm
<Ryandor> nada
<Ryandor> soundray: nope, lspci doesn't see bluetooth either
<ppj> DigitalNinja: after some updates on I believe friday, I havent been able to get anything but 640x480 and below resolution, I'm using the nvidia drivers
<soundray> ppj: some people want to use this channel professionally. Your language is not appropriate.
<ppj> DigitalNinja: and my xorg is fine
<soundray> !fixres | ppj
<ubotu> ppj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ppj> xorg.conf
<DigitalNinja> ppj: is this gutsy
<Stev> soundray: are you able to open deskbar preferences? In resources/find file do you get tracker?
<ppj> yes
<DigitalNinja> ppj: go back a kernel
<ppj> DigitalNinja: but if I go back a kernel and update won't it just break it again
<Xbehave> i had this problem this morning with evms or whatever the non lvm 1 is called, i think its because of a kernel patch if you have the same problem, is your root on an lvm partition?
<DigitalNinja> ppj: no
<ppj> k
<DigitalNinja> ppj: you need to wait for the developers to fix things
<ppj> i know
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, no.. the root is on a plain device
<DigitalNinja> ppj: I did an update yesterday and it broke X
<ppj> i'm just sick of having to run in 640x480, i can't even click on half of the options on my screen
<DigitalNinja> ppj: I rebooted, selected the previous kernel and everything was fine
<ppj> cool i'll see what happens
<DigitalNinja> I hope it works for you
<Xbehave> is uninstalling a lvm an option, if so thats the easiest fix, if not im looking for the bug i read it had a fix, either a patch to kernel or you tell lvm to not use any drives the kernel does
<DigitalNinja> Xbehave: You can't remove LVM
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, that's what I was looking for. How can I tell lvm not to bother with my drives?
<DigitalNinja> if you setup your drives using LVM you are stuck
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, I swear I NEVER setup my drives with lvm..
<DigitalNinja> Okay
<DigitalNinja> what does fdisk say
<soundray> Stev: no, my system is fine after a dpkg --configure -a
<Ryandor> soundray: I seem to recall that the bluetooth showed up under 7.04 .. but I didn't have a bt device to connect at the time. I'm wondering if there might be a related problem with my system on 7.10 that would affect.. I do have some minor issues with X and compiz, but could these relate?
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, just /dev(hda.../hdb... and so on
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: yeah alot of people are saying that heres the bug report its for evms but ill look for the lvm fix if its the same problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<soundray> Ryandor: I don't think so, but I can't really claim any knowledge
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,Fix released] 
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: Yes but what kind of file system does it show
<DigitalNinja> or should I say partition
<thesaltydog> linux ext3
<DigitalNinja> okay
<DigitalNinja> looks like you don't have LVM for your drives
<Stev> i'm unable to open preferences of deskbar
<secret901> Including Compiz by default in 7.10 messed up the windowing in my Dell Ubuntu laptop
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: What is LVM doing?
<soundray> Stev: do you mean the panel, or are you talking about something else?
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, don't know. Xbehave was saying it was due to lvm..
<DigitalNinja> lets start from the top
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, tks for the bug report link. It is exactly what I have on the laptop
<Ryandor> soundray: also, if it matters: I did a clean install of gutsy on live CD dated sept 25th
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: What is the problem?
<Stev> soundray: deskbar, in the panel
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, sorry I am confusing you, but I have 2 problems. One on the desktop and one on the laptop.
<thesaltydog> Let's start with the desktop:
<DigitalNinja> Oh
<Ximal> haha.. found a bug
<DigitalNinja> Which one is the LVM problem
<soundray> Stev: what's that for?
<Stev> soundray: the applet for the panel to search for files , launch apps etc...
<thesaltydog> during boot sequence, /home partition doesn't mount with 2.6.22. It says that /home is busy.
<Stev> soundray: riight click on panel / add to panel / add deskbar
<Ximal> i accidentally tried to drag my start bar at the top of the ubuntu thing.. the icon bar that shows all things like your login name and network connection etc... anyone know how i can straighten it back up ? the text is sideways and the bar is STILL at the top
<Ximal> haha.. nm fixed it
<soundray> Stev: I've got it, preferences open fine
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: Does the system boot
<DigitalNinja> or finish booting
<Stev> i get a crash if i try to open them...
<thesaltydog> DigitalNinja, no. It does boot with kernel 2.6.20 (feisty)
<Stev> i tried to purge and reinstall deskbar-applet :(
<DigitalNinja> is this gutsy
<thesaltydog> yes
<Aishiko> well I just added htop images, strace, and updated the how to recreate part of my bug report
<Ximal> this is gutsy all older are in #ubtunu :)
<erichj> Stev, you could try purging gnome-applets and reinstalling all of them
<Ximal> this is basically beta support ;)
<Ryandor> soundray: Thanks for the help, even though I'm still stuck. I'm going to do a clean reinstall today to make sure everything is setup correctly. (It's true what they say about production machines!) Thanks again
<soundray> thesaltydog: is it possibly trying to mount /home twice?
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: boot with the working kernel and do an upgrade
<thesaltydog> there is nothing to upgrade at the moment. Anyway I will continue with the old kernel until a good upgrade comes.
<Aishiko> if this frezzes again I'm going to do a reinstall of every package on this machine
<DigitalNinja> thesaltydog: When was the last time you did an upgrade
<thesaltydog> one hour ago
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> well
<Stev> erichj: in resources / find file do you have tracker or the old search dialog? if the old search dialog is normal where to open tracker?
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: do you use lvm on your system?
<DigitalNinja> you should have a huge list of kernels to choose from
<thesaltydog> but the big problem is on the laptop
<DigitalNinja> what's the story there
<thesaltydog> it doesn't boot at all after the upgrade.
<DigitalNinja> that's strange
<thesaltydog> looking at the boot sequence I have an infinet loop error on device-mapper.
<DigitalNinja> can you get into grub
<erichj> Stev, tracker
<thesaltydog> yes, then?
<DigitalNinja> switch to a different kernel
<Stev> erichj: i have the old dialog.. i think
<soundray> Stev: create a new user and see if you get the same deskbar trouble. If not, reset your gnome config for the original user.
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: is it using lvm?
<thesaltydog> no way. on the laptop I have 2 kernels: 2.6.22-13 and 2.6.22-12. Both of them don't work
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, don't know
<DigitalNinja> is this gutsy
<Xbehave> can you chroot into the system from a live cd
<erichj> yes
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, maybe... the bug report says to remove evms from the pc. Can I do it from a chroot?
* DigitalNinja on my Gutsy system I have a long list of kernels 
* thesaltydog thinks that DigitalNinja is a lucky boy
<Xbehave> yes, just rember to mount the boot partition
<Aishiko> chroot?
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, the boot partition is not separated from /
<DigitalNinja> I'm wondering why others don't see a long list
<DigitalNinja> who knows
<Xbehave> DigitalNinja: depends when you installed it
<DigitalNinja> about 3 or 4 weeks ago
<thompa> on this laptop i did not see a message that grub install or anything prompted for reboot
<Aishiko> DigitalNinja: I see a long list of like 4 kernels in my grub list along with memcheck and recovery versions of each kernel
<DigitalNinja> yup
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, so if I chroot my "/", mount the /home, can I remove evms from the pc?
<Stev> soundray: unable tp switch user -.-
<thompa> target system and everything created and it stops, i have windows in the other partition
<pvandewyngaerde> Stev:  so you are on gutsy now without any problems left ?
<DigitalNinja> If gutsy stops working my suggestion is to try an older kernel
<DigitalNinja> It has worked for me
<thompa> how can i install grub from live after install is done
<Stev> soundray: if i do "switch user" the screen flasahes for some seconds and then the screen locks for the current user
<soundray> Stev: well, you know how to boot in recovery mode or switch to a console and create a new user, don't you?
<Xbehave> i dont think youd need home just /
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, ok.
<Stev> soundray: the new user is created i just can't switch :P
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, I'm gonna try
<soundray> Stev: well, reboot then
<Creationist> Could someone tell me how to stop Compiz in Kubuntu Gutsy?  I've tried kwin --replace, but then I have no window decorations.
<Stev> ok..
<soundray> !grub | thompa
<ubotu> thompa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> thompa: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions
<thompa> i know that it wont work
<DigitalNinja> Well, time for me to run
<thompa> lilo will install though for some reason
<Creationist> hmm... nevermind.  It worked this time ... go figure ;)
<erichj> could always use the windows boot manager
<thompa> i dont want to reformat and reinstall windows, too much pain
<erichj> just boot into windows and add an entry for linux
<thompa> me?
<erichj> yeah
<thompa> where  do you add that?
<thompa> its windows xp i think my kids laptop
<erichj> i want to say boot.ini
<erichj> but it's been awhile
<thompa> me too
<thompa> grub rescue wont work either
<thompa> maybe i will try a 3rd party boot loader
<thompa> its only this laptop, and i know its cause of windos install
<ppj> yes the boot.ini
<Ximal> heya .. I'm having trouble getting my wireless adapter on my laptop to realize the network in the room... how do i have it search for them ? or does it not work unless it's installed .. ubuntu completely into the pc ? like the live cd edition won't work ?
<erichj> yeah
<thompa> it took me days to get windows crap working anyway
<thompa> ppj: will i have to boot into windows first each time
<erichj> thompa, it will ask you what OS to load for each boot
<thompa> nightmare getting sp2 on this vaio
<Tomcat_> thompa: Getting Windows XP up to SP2 is always a nightmare. ;)
<thompa> thanks ill try that. i have to keep xp for the kids horse game only
<thompa> especiall bad with vaio and drivers, needs safe mode and all sorts of tricks
<Lynoure> akregator on gutsy seems a lot slower than on feisty
<thompa> the vaio disks stopped working ages ago
<ppj> thompa: ? you can set a default and have a menu using the boot.ini
<thompa> so i got my old xp disk never opened
<Ximal> ????
<thompa> thanks
<newsense> whats the best way to upgrade from feisty ?
<thompa> newsense: you got lots of data
<erichj> newsense, wait for final for beta then do a dist-upgrade
<ppj> man compiz has a lot of options in the manager
<erichj> i meant Gutsy not beta
<thompa> i like the paint screen with fire
<Aishiko> I have an install disc of XP Pro with SP2 with it so it's not hat big adeal
<thompa> mines first xp release disk
<ppj> 323 updates for you
<ppj> well actually 273 at first
<erichj> i still have xp RC2 on cd somewhere around here
<ppj> then another 30
<newsense> erichj: i need the module for tr61 based wifi card the one with feist doesnt work and i dont wanna recompile kernel
<newsense> erichj: any suggestions
<newsense> erichj: gutsy's  stock kernel has rt61-pci module rather than rt61 in feisty default kernel
<thompa> erichj: the drivers were a big problem because without ac i got blue screen, also no wired or wireless nothing
<erichj> newsense, well if you don't mind using a beta. sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. or burn gutsy to cd and install
<Ximal> anyone mind telling me or clueing me in on how to get my wireless to notice my network ? on my laptop? it doesn't show anything unless i add it
<erichj> Ximal, turning roaming on
<ppj> Ximal: is ssid broadcast on?
<Ximal> it is on
<Ximal> roaming is
<Ximal> lemme see if i got ssid off
<newsense> erichj: i ran debian sid for years, not new to betas, and do i have to edit my sources.listat all ?
<rothchild> if you need to roll sp2 in to an xp install you can do it with this http://www.nliteos.com/
<newsense> feisty/gutsy ?
<erichj> newsense, i don't think you do. i might be wrong though.
<thompa> newsense: back up your data
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, fixed the laptop!!!
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, After changing /etc/evms.conf (exclude = [ * ]  in sections 'activate' and 'sysfs_devices') 2.6.22-13 booted now without problems
<newsense> erichj: ill post bug reports if i find any,im not one of "those" beta users
<thesaltydog> from a live-cd
<thompa> im reinstalling on 3 computers just now , 2 are 64 1 a macbook
<pqnet> :D
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: good
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, thank you for the link to the bug!
<Xbehave> thesaltydog: good, i dont get why they installedevms if your not using it :S
<Xbehave> similar thing should work on desktop
<thesaltydog> don't know if it is the same...
<Xbehave> it sounds the same, i had the same problem as you this morning it wasnt mounting my swap or boot sayiung they were too busy
<nzero> anyone know if the monitors and graphics feature is going to work in final
<newsense> thompa: what is the correct procedure to update from feisty to gutsy, do i have to edit the sources.list ?
<Xbehave> newsense: the prefered procedure is backup, install of CD i think
<newsense> Xbehave: i have nothing to backup really, just a box to play with, no cds
<newsense> Xbehave: would like to upgrade via net
<Stev> when you do Resourches / Find file, do you get nautilus-search-tool?
<kRush> newsense, update-manager -d
<nzero> anyone know if they are going to have the monitors and graphics configuration program working by final
<Stev> err -.-  i mean tracker-search-tool
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, yes. I fixed the desktop too. Same bug.
<thesaltydog> Xbehave, tks again also for this. Just one hour ago I was thing to reinstall..
<Aishiko> thesaltydog: I've been considering that myself but I don't really want to do that
<ppj> anyone using kde4 on gibbon?
<Aishiko> ppj is that kde?
<Aishiko> I mean the most current kde
<ppj> its the beta
<ppj> kde 4 is still beta
<ppj> man anytime i mess with beryl/xgl/compiz settings i make it more annoying to use
<ppj> i'm glad theres default buttons
<Dr_willis> i had the wobbly windows so wabbly. i had to wait 3 min for them to calm down. :)
<gabor_> what is wmaster0 ?
<Ryandor> hullo again
<ppj> Dr_willis: ive got some fade effect going on and I'm not even sure which one it is but its annoying and is very slow
<Ryandor> ...So I'm booting off the lastest gusty livecd (downloaded 30 minutes ago), and it's not seeing the built-in bluetooth.. HP/Compaq NC6220 .. I think it's a broadcom chipset.. I've got the extracted windows drivers.. is there a way to get bluetooth working.. using a method like NDIS or anyway else that anyone knows.. I thought the bluetooth was seen under 7.04, but not sure, and didn't have a bt device at the time..
<Amaranth> Ryandor: There is no ndiswrapper-like thing for bluetooth
<jgm> Hi is there a nvidia-kernel package for the 2.6.22-13-generic image?  I'm not getting any luck with attempting to use the 'nvidia' driver in my xorg.conf...
<Amaranth> jgm: Yeah, since about 38 hours ago
<Amaranth> jgm: your mirror might be outdated
<jgm> Hmm... possible, but suspect that something else may be broken with my install.  What's the primary site?
<Amaranth> archive.ubuntu.com
<jgm> Yeah that's what I'm using.
<Amaranth> what i do is put my local mirror first in sources.list and that one second
<Amaranth> that way i get the speed of the local mirror but can still get up-to-date packages if the mirror hasn't updated yet
<Ryandor> Amaranth: Thanks. Any other method you can think of?
<Amaranth> jgm: then your system is broken
<jgm> Yeah thought that may be the case
<Amaranth> Ryandor: nope, i hate bluetooth
<Amaranth> bluetooth absolutely trashes battery life
<jgm> I get lots of segmentation faults when I try an "aptitude reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic" coming from ld_static, which I suspect may be the core issue (so to speak)
<Ryandor> Amaranth: Thanks. I'm not much for it either, but it would be nice not to have to use a dongle for a "regular" wireless mouse.
<Amaranth> Ryandor: pastebin your lspci
<Ryandor> paste the whole think? I grep'd for blu but nothing showed
<Amaranth> whole thing, and pastebin, not paste
<Ryandor> Amaranth: not sure I know how to pastebin :(
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Amaranth> jgm: uh, ouch
<Amaranth> jgm: run memtest (it'll take a few hours)
<jgm> Amaranth: possible but it's only that one package that has the problem so more likely to be something bad on the install (which was originally tribe5 and been upgrading since then)
<Amaranth> jgm: I'd vote corrupt install, bad RAM, or bad HD
<Amaranth> jgm: But the first one is usually caused by one of the other two
<neildarlow> following a recent kernel/networkmanager update, my wired connection is reported as eth1 instead of eth0. any idea why this is happening?
<jgm> Yeah I may run a memtest and if I don't get anything from that do a reinstall.  Thanks for the help
<Amaranth> neildarlow: it's no big deal
<Ryandor> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39912/
<Amaranth> Ryandor: That is a weird system
<neildarlow> Amaranth: sure it works but even dmesg shows eth0 as the interface but mii is reported for eth1. it's odd that's all
<Amaranth> Ryandor: If it has a sticker that says "Centrino" I'd complain to the manufacturer, they're lying :P
<Amaranth> Ryandor: Normally the bluetooth comes with the wireless on these systems so it'd be intel
<Amaranth> Ryandor: Are you sure the bluetooth isn't working? A lot of those wireless mice don't actually use bluetooth, that's why they have the dongle
<Amaranth> it's more like wireless PS/2
<Ryandor> Amaranth: It does say centrino, but all the windows bluetooth drivers (from hp.com) for this model give broadcom inf files. Of course I could be clueless. This mouse was bought specificly to test bluetooth wireless: "Kensington Si670m bluetooth wireless notebook mouse"
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> Are you running some tool to associate the two?
<Amaranth> Because it's not just magically going to happen
<Ryandor> Amaranth: Not even getting that far.. nothing indicates that bluetooth even exists on the laptop, except BIOS.. Under windows bluetooth worked (as best as I knew, since I didn't have the mouse then, and I've wiped windows completely)
<ikonia> nzero: welcome, thanks for joining
<Amaranth> Ryandor: Sorry dude, that's all I know
<Lynoure> Does akregator eat most of CPU for anyone else?
<Amaranth> I don't have any bluetooth devices and I've blacklisted the kernel module so it's not even enabled
<Amaranth> Lynoure: Not many KDE people here :)
<Ryandor> previously, I did load every tool I could find that has gnome/bluetooth related.. nothing. I've booted off livecd now so I figured I'd at least be able to see the bluetooth in lspci
<heartsblood> What is the name of the crash report program in gutsy gdm?
<Lynoure> Amaranth: hmm, there is a #kubuntu+1?
<Amaranth> in gdm? gdm is the thing that lets you login
<Amaranth> Lynoure: no
<heartsblood> gnome
<nzero> I no prob, I have the latest XGL server and ATI restricted drivers running and everything is fine except for the screensavers. I can see the screen savers in the little preview window but when i try to preview full screen or run it it just is blank
<Amaranth> Lynoure: not many kde people period in ubuntu-land
<Amaranth> well, compared to gnome users
<Lynoure> Amaranth: then I guess I'll have to take my chances here as it is not yet supported on #kubuntu
<heartsblood> problem is, it's saying programs that arn't even installed have crashed then pointing to files that don't exist
<heartsblood> how do I remove it?
<Amaranth> Kubuntu users are supposed to be more...self-sufficient :)
<ikonia> nzero I don't know if its related, but that use to happen to a few ati cards / drivers in fesity too
<Lynoure> Amaranth: maybe we are, for much part... :)
<Amaranth> heartsblood: It's going over every program that crashed when you were using feisty
<ikonia> nzero: I've never had that problem with nvidia, but it was noted on ati
<Ryandor> lol (that's why, while I prefer kde, I don't use it as there's more "support" for gnome)
<Amaranth> heartsblood: Just click ok the 100 or so times required and it'll go away for good :)
<Lynoure> Amaranth: but when app goes silly with gettimeofday({1191788164, 28695}, NULL) = 0, it looks like a dev thing
<heartsblood> Amaranth: easier said than done, it's crashed X twice now in the process
<Amaranth> heartsblood: or run sudo rm /var/crash/*
<heartsblood> ah
<Amaranth> it'll clear out the crash files
<heartsblood> ty
<Amaranth> so the crash reporter doesn't bug you about them
<LiMaO> i tried kde (kubuntu) 2 days ago. it was a 10min experience. couldn't stand it.. went back to ubuntu/gnome
<danny> ikonia: hey I am letting you know I am here and I am waiting scine it seems your the only one that can help me as it seems. just let me know when your rdy to help me :) thanks
<nzero> ikonia: i noticed now, the screen can run when it is activated by idle fullscreen but not when previewed fullscreen. When it runs though it looks like its really have a hard time rendering
<heartsblood> Just so I know in the future, what is the name of the program that is doing this?  I thought it was newer version of bug buddy but even with bug buddy removed I still get spammed
<ikonia> danny are you running gusty
<ikonia> nzero thats a very odd, yet specific behaviour
<Amaranth> heartsblood: apport
<heartsblood> ty sir
<Amaranth> heartsblood: And you should basically never bother to file a bug about a program crash unless you use it
<ikonia> nzero: probably a bug in the way preview is launched against the ati drivers,
<heartsblood> I haven't
<danny> ikonia: Ubuntu 7.04        - the Feisty Fawn - released in April 2007.
<heartsblood> it's just that so many windows come up at once X dies
<nzero> hmmmm, if i disable desktop effects then it is fine, runs fine both in fullscreen preview and idle use
<Amaranth> nzero: unredirect fullscreen windows
<nzero> ...in compiz config
<nzero> ?
<Amaranth> nzero: or just run `gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz` and reset your settings to stock
<ikonia> danny jump in #ubuntu for support
<danny> I am there as well and you said youe gana get to my problem soon I been in there for 15 min so far waiting, so I though you know how to fix it lol
<heartsblood> woot!
<heartsblood> Amaranth: I love you
<ikonia> danny I meant I'd get around to seeing if we could help you as you where being ignored, but support for 7.04 is in #ubuntu, not #ununtu+1
<nzero> hmm, well i want all my nifty effects running, I am using a custom configuration of effects using the compiz manager, I like naked chicks with guitars on the top of my desktop cubes, but all that compositing is messing up the Screensavers ability to render Opengl
<LiMaO> brb, changing from xchat to kvirc
<ikonia> 4nzero sounds a sane explination
<danny> ikonia: aahh ok,
<nzero> hmmm, so i need compiz to stop rendering when the screensavers start
<nzero> and then to restart when they quit
<Amaranth> nzero: that'd be unredirect fullscreen windows
<heartsblood> Amaranth: There is one thing that I would like to give you a heads up about in case you weren't aware.  People who have firefox and google desktop will not be able to type "crash report detected" into a search box without firefox crashing out.  removing google desktop fixed the problem but I dont understand why that phrase caused such an adverse reaction.
<Amaranth> heartsblood: eh
<nzero> what is that exactly, like what does that tell the display to do?
<Amaranth> google desktop == crap and unsupported
<Amaranth> so...
<nzero> lol
<heartsblood> maybe, but I loved it in feisty
<Amaranth> nzero: Exactly what it says :)
<nzero> oh
<nosrednaekim> danny: unless of course you are using kubuntu, whose support is in #kubuntu
<Amaranth> nzero: compiz redirects drawing to an offscreen buffer, that's how composite works
<nzero> it tells the fullscreen windows to bypass the compositing of compiz
<Amaranth> yes
<Aishiko> OK how do I change ownership of a thumbdrive? sudo chown -R username:usergroup /media/thumbdrive isn't working it's coming up as not permitted
<Amaranth> Aishiko: you can't change permissions on a flash drive, FAT doesn't support permissions
<nosrednaekim> Aishiko: did you replace username and usergroup with real values?
<Aishiko> nosrednaekim: yes, I'm not that silly :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nzero> but if i do that, won't i lose the ability to see fullscreen windows that i do want included in compiz, like say being able to see a fullscreen movie playing in the cube
<Aishiko> Amaranth: then why can't I edit anything on it?
<Aishiko> it says the drive and everything on it are owned not by me but by root
<Amaranth> Aishiko: you mounted it wrong
<Amaranth> And know, I don't know the right way
<Amaranth> It should have automounted
<Almindor> hello, I went with a clear reinstall after some troubles, and installed tetex-extra, but I still get a missing "utf-8.def" on processing my .tex files. Anyone has any idea where the file might be? (I'm fairly sure i didn't add any external .def files)
<Aishiko> Amaranth: nothing has ever automounted thru the usb
<hetauma> any ideas when ubuntuguide will be available for gutsy?
<Amaranth> Aishiko: and you're using ubuntu? as in ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> hetauma: hopefully never
<Aishiko> Amaranth: as in gnome that came standard only change is compiz was removed
<Amaranth> Aishiko: that's...odd
<hetauma> Amaranth, by the means that it would be same with feisty?
<Amaranth> hetauma: No, because it's crap and tells you to do things that are bad
<cabajgtr> Hey is there an way to use the new resolution tool to switch between Mirror mode and dualscreen?
<Aishiko> Amaranth: I know I've had to modify the fstab to get anything to mount, and then I had to go in and use the mount command in the terminal
<WGGMk> anyone know of a good vncviewer like app, mine is sorta sluggish
<nzero> hey where is file associations controlled at?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Just have a quick question to ask.
<nosrednaekim> nzero: are you on kubuntu?
<x_link> In Kubuntu Feisty when I had my mousecursor over a .jpg-file it should a "viewport" or what it's called of the picture.
<x_link> But it isn't like that in Gutsy, Dolphin. Doesn't seem like I can use Konqueror instead of Dolphin.
<x_link> Is there anyway I can change that? I really want that setting.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: yeah.. there is a way... go into system-settings-> default applications
<nzero> no ubuntu gutsy
<nzero> i yes
<nosrednaekim> nzero: oh.. sorry, can't help w/ that
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I use kControl.
<x_link> =)
<nzero> default applications
<nzero> yes
<nzero> ahahahahahahahaha i have the power
<WGGMk> anyone know of a good vncviewer like app, mine is sorta sluggish
<nzero> thanks
<nosrednaekim> x_link: is system settings broken or something?
<x_link> nosrednaekim: THen what?
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I'm in system settings now.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: No, I just like kControl better =)
<nosrednaekim> x_link: click on "default applications" its near the top
<redheat> hi everyone
<x_link> I did, I'm thre now
<x_link> there
<redheat> I know this is strictly help channel and all, but please let me say this ...Hooah Hooah HOoah
<redheat> I got compizfusion to run on KDE
<redheat> yes
<x_link> redheat: Hehe
<redheat> now back to my question
<nzero> cool
<x_link> redheat: You use Gutsy?
<redheat> finally
<redheat> yes
<x_link> redheat: Okej, which version did you get installed?
<x_link> Seems like I have an old version.
<redheat> 7.10 the second beta version,
<nosrednaekim> x_link: there whould be "filemanager" there.
<nosrednaekim> *should
<redheat> wow awesome..
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Okej.
<redheat> my question is about one thing..I have the 100.14.19 nvidia drivers installed, but there's one problem
<nosrednaekim> and that would be...
<x_link> redheat: Okej.
<redheat> everytime I restartd the machine the brightnes, contrast, and gamma settings, are gone..I mean the screen is pale as ghost until I open the xserver settings
<heartsblood> how do I change the font type/size in a tty console?  gutsy made the font really hard to read
<nosrednaekim> x_link: change it from dolphin to konqueror
<redheat> and the brightness,contrast and gamma come back in an instant
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Email Client, Embedded Text Editor, Instant Messenger, Terminal Emulator, Web Browser
<nosrednaekim> x_link: oh... hmm.
<LiMaO> can i use evolution for calendar stuff, note taking and personal management without using it for email?
<freezerburn> Hey guys I just updated to Gutsy from a clean install of Feisty.  I've been having problems with the video driver working on my Geforce 6800go with my Inspiron 9300.  If for some reason when I enable the Restricted "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" my xserver goes down I guess that's what it's called.  So I'm trying it again but if for some reason I get stuck in the terminal without GUI, how do I bring it back to
<freezerburn>  download another driver or return it back to it's old state?  If anyone could help I'd appreciate it!
<x_link> nosrednaekim: =)
<IndyGunFreak> !res | freezerburn
<ubotu> freezerburn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nosrednaekim> freezerburn: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the nv driver
<IndyGunFreak> freezerburn: what i woudl do, is run that  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that is on thatp age.
<IndyGunFreak> nosrednaekim: but if the nvidia driver is causing the problem... and it still happens, he shoul probably select Vesa, which will get him back to a GUI,
<IndyGunFreak> or it should anyways
<nosrednaekim> IndyGunFreak: so would NV
<nosrednaekim> which is the open 2d driver
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Is it even possible to change it to Konqueror?
<IndyGunFreak> nosrednaekim: right.., but he could take a generic driver.. his screen res may suck, but it will get him to a gui
<nosrednaekim> x_link: hmmm I THINK so.. I forget how though.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Humm okej.
<x_link> nosrednaekim: I'm trying to find it, but without sucess.
<freezerburn> Well the whole idea of all this is to get compiz-fusion working, I just did the clean installs cause it was messing up before.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: maybe ask on #kde
<LiMaO> hey everyone, can i use evolution for calendar stuff, note taking and personal management without using it for email?
<cdm10> Has anyone noticed issues with the rendering of the "i" in Firefox on Gutsy?
<cdm10> LiMaO: I don't see why not...
<x_link> nosrednaekim: They told me to ask here.
<LiMaO> cdm10, gonna give it a try then.. as soon as i finish backing up
<nosrednaekim> x_link: lol... umm google it
<x_link> nosrednaekim: Trying to find it....
<IndyGunFreak> wha tdo you want to change to konq/
<x_link> IndyGunFreak: I don't want to use Dolphin, I want Konqueror instead.
<nzero> anyone offhand remember the command to run VLC media player
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<IndyGunFreak> uh, vlc?
<nzero> ok
<nzero> dumb question
<IndyGunFreak> nzero: lol, we all have those moments
<nzero> i thought it was something like gvlc
<nzero> but no
<cdm10> Can anyone go to a wikipedia article and tell me whether they se this font rendering issue with the "i" letter? I have a screenshot here: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4383/fontissuegm8.png
<nzero> does anyone know if they will have the mutlimonitor configuration feature working by final release
<LiMaO> cdm10, no problems here
<slackern> cdm10: It doesn't look like that for me not on any page i have seen atleast, got an url maybe to that link?
<IndyGunFreak> me either.
<cdm10> slackern: Any wikipedia page... here's one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish
<cdm10> I have msttcorefonts installed, I'll try removing that.
<LiMaO> have you tried right clicking the desktop, going to fonts and messing up with the settings there?
<cdm10> LiMaO: I should...
<LiMaO> i have it too, no problems with msttcorefonts
<nzero> does anyone know if they will have the mutlimonitor configuration feature working by final release
<cdm10> !repeat | nzero
<ubotu> nzero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<x_link> IndyGunFreak: Do you know how I can do that?
<IndyGunFreak> x_link: absolutely no clue
<IndyGunFreak> i don't mess with KDE much
<x_link> IndyGunFreak: Okej, sorry.
<adi_> msttcorefonts install help nedeed in kubuntu
<adi_> can anyone help??
<cdm10> Same issue with fonts no matter the font settings I try. I installed a bunch of font packages, maybe one of those screwed something up... I'll remove and reinstall one-by-one.
<LiMaO> cdm10, it only happens on wikipedia?
<cdm10> !anyone | adi_
<ubotu> adi_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<x_link> Does anybody here in #Ubuntu+1 know how I can change from using Dolphin to Konqueror?
<cdm10> LiMaO: I think I saw it somewhere else once, but I don't remember where.
<cdm10> x_link: Doesn't KDE have a default browser selection thingy?
<LiMaO> adi_, type apt-get install msttcorefonts on a terminal window
<nosrednaekim> cdm10: thats for web browser I think
<cdm10> nosrednaekim: Dammit, Dolphin is a filemanager.
<adi_> I did that
<cdm10> x_link: sorry 'bout taht
<LiMaO> adi_, and?
<adi_>  and Im stuck with xml files
<Viper550> x_Link: You still have Konqueror. Dolphin is just a file manager
<rothchild> what setting do I put in ccsm 'window decoration' to make compiz use my metacity theme for window decoration?
<cdm10> adi_: what do you mean, stuck with xml files?
<cdm10> adi_: It should add the fonts to your applications.
<adi_> im on kubuntu kde
<nosrednaekim> adi_: and....
<x_link> Viper550: I know, but I want to change so that Konqueror opens when I doubleclick on my hardrive-icon.
<cdm10> adi_: Yes, I realize that. It shouldn't change anything.
<LiMaO> adi_, what does xml has to do with msttcorefonts?
<adi_> on ubuntu I know how to do it
<x_link> Don't want Dolphin to be default, I want Konqueror as default.
<cdm10> adi_: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts should do it...
<nosrednaekim> adi_: it automatically configured them for me.
<Viper550> Put a shortcut to konqueror on your desktop
<adi_>  really
<adi_> ?
<slackern> cdm10: sorry a bit slow but this is how it looks for me. http://:81.94.95.51:8080/fish.png
<adi_> I followed aome guides and
<cdm10> adi_: You're not telling me what's happening. I don't know what you mean by "stuck with xml files."
<nosrednaekim> adi_: yeah... where can't you find them?
<adi_>  yeah ok
<cdm10> slackern: Yeah, taht's what it's supposed to look like...
<adi_> i installed msttcorefonts from adept
<cdm10> Dammit I can't type today.
<x_link> Damn it, I really don't find it anywhere.
<wabiD> is there a way to set the default size of a window when i unmaximize it
<freezerburn> guys I did not get the CompizConfig Settings Manager in my gutsy install.  also emerald so now I'm not sure what else is missing
<cdm10> I'm going to try running without my nvidia drivers.
<wabiD> firefox and gedit end up being the exact same size, which is really annoying
<adi_> then i had to extract xml files in to some dir
<cdm10> freezerburn: do sudo aptitude install emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
<adi_> and this is where im stuck
<cdm10> adi_: You shouldn't have to do that... if you've installed the msttcorefonts package, it should just work. Can you go to your office app and tell me if you see Times New
<cdm10> damn, Times New Roman
<LiMaO> adi_, msttcorefonts = a font package. after it's installed, it's installed. and that's it. no xml files to mess up with
<adi_> realy??
<LiMaO> adi_, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<LiMaO> and that's just it
<adi_> ok im trayin out now
<LiMaO> it's installed
<cdm10> adi_: Could you just check if the fonts are installed?
<cdm10> adi_: Like, in an office app?
<adi_> ok
<adi_> 1 sek
<LiMaO> i wonder where those xml files came from
<LiMaO> hehe
<x_link> cdm10: Do you use KDE?
<cdm10> x_link: I've tried it, but I don't use it.
<x_link> Okej =/
<cdm10> Restarting X as soon as my Flickr upload is done...
<x_link> I'm looking in KDE Components --> File Associations + File Manager. But there is nothing I can change.
<adi_> no they are not installed
<LiMaO> cdm10, what's your flikr page?
<cdm10> LiMaO: Why?
<adi_> but its my fallt
<LiMaO> i'm into photography as a hobby too =)
<cdm10> LiMaO: They're family-only photos :)
<cdm10> LiMaO: I do black-and-white film photography in school, but my Flickr is mostly just quick snapshots.
<adi_> i've unistalled them after  I thought the guide was not for me
<adi_> im doing it now
<LiMaO> oh ok, sorry for asking =)
<cdm10> That's ok.
<adi_> what was th shell command??
<cdm10> adi_: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<adi_> ok
<cdm10> LiMaO: I'd really like to get a DSLR so I can get more into digital photography as art.
<LiMaO> i'm looking forward to buying a canon 40d
<adi_> downloading.....
<LiMaO> really want it
<Aishiko> cdm10: I agree I would love the 12Mp DSLRs that are out there
<adi_> then I have to reboot the machine
<cdm10> LiMaO: I think if I get one, I'll get a Nikon. I'm normally a Canon guy, but for some reason I think NIkon is the way to go.
<adi_> or just ctrl+alt+canc
<cdm10> adi_: neither.
<adi_> so how im going to see them on apps and in konqueror???
<cdm10> Aishiko: I'm not looking for resolution with a DSLR... most DSLRs are about on par resolution-wise with compact cameras. I just like the bigger sensor size and other DSLR-ish things.
<adi_> should I set them up??
<cdm10> adi_: No, you'll just see them in your word processor in the fonts menu.
<adi_> is this just for open office??
<x_link> cdm10: I fixed it =)
<cdm10> adi_: No, it's for anything.
<cdm10> x_link: ok :)
<adi_> cause I want to use them on all
<adi_> ah ok
<x_link> cdm10: I just did sudo aptitude purge dolphin =)
<Aishiko> cdm10: I go for everything SLR like, including resolution, compact cameras are annoying to me and way to much of a uni-tasker to me
<cdm10> x_link: Yeah, that would work :)
<LiMaO> cdm10, i would get a 200D if i went for a nikon, but it's much more expensive
<cdm10> LiMaO: Yeah :)
<cdm10> I'll probably go for the low-end.
<LiMaO> but i've been getting some pretty nice results from a point and shoot
<LiMaO> let me give you my flickr link.. you can check it out if you want
<cdm10> sure.
<x_link> cdm10: =)
<adi_> ok now I see times new roman on office
<adi_> but not in the system
<cdm10> Well, it's possible, but you can't do cool things like depth-of-field-changing and you can't change lenses. And the noise from the tiny sensor means that you can't use shots full-resolution unless you take them in really bright light.
<adi_> ok many thanks cdm10
<cdm10> Now I'll test the wikipedia page again...
<Aishiko> anyone able to help me add a cups ppd to my system so I can use my printer?
<cdm10> Nope, the nVidia driver is not the culprit. I'll remove all the font packages I installed and see if that solves everything.
<stefg> annaimkonki: scanning and printing are completly different things. sanning is don with xsane, printing with cups
<freezerburn> cdm10: ok did that.  I've got the windows sliding stuff but I can't get the cube to work
<cdm10> freezerburn: In the general settings, set the horizontal size to 4
<nzero> anyone know why gutsy can't remember your monitors after you tell it what they are and restart
<Chri2>  I have a question..... I have compiz fusion installed porplery, but when I try to rotate the cube...it isn't a cube...it is just a flat rectangle...
<Chri2> Please help..
<cdm10> Chri2: That means your horizontal size is only 2.
<cdm10> Chri2: I'm not sure how to set it to 4 without installing the advanced config editor, so run the command < sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager >
<cdm10> It's too bad fusion-icon isn't in the repos. I liked that functionality of Beryl.
<riotkittie> yay. finally, i am experiencing weirdness :D
<cdm10> That was weird...
<riotkittie> what was?
<cdm10> Your message..
<Chri2> and then owhat?
<riotkittie> oh. :D
<Chri2> What is this command doing removing  everything?
<cdm10> Chri2: aptitude finds stuff that's no longer needed and removes it. Other package managers don't, so Aptitude will sometimes find a lot of leftover dependencies.
<Chri2> ...
<Chri2> that just wiped out all of my settings
<cdm10> Chri2: your compiz settings?
<Chri2> ya
<Chri2> i'll tell you my problem in more detail
<Chri2> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<Chri2> I used that guide
<cdm10> Chri2: What settings? Before this is installed, there are no settings.
<Chri2> an di installed compiz fusion
<nzero> that guide is great
<Chri2> and everything is fine...very smooth.. i fixed it up
<Chri2> however, no matter what settings i change..
<cdm10> Chri2: Are you on Gutsy?
<Chri2> when i rotate the "cube" it doesn't look like a cunbe
<Chri2> yep
<Chri2> no
<Chri2> sorry
<Chri2> feisty
<nzero> chri2
<cdm10> Chri2: Well, no wonder my command screwed you up.
<Chri2> lol
<LiMaO> what's the best way to install firefox 32bit + java + flash on gutsy 64bit?
<riotkittie> aw :( weirdness over.
<cdm10> Chri2: This is a gutsy support channel, you should be in #ubuntu
<Chri2> ohh
<Chri2> they told me to come here
<Chri2> when i asked this question
<nzero> go to general configuration in fusion
<Chri2> ok nero
<nzero> chri2
<cdm10> Chri2: That's because they thought you were using Gutsy...
<Chri2> but i just wiped out all my settings
<Chri2> one sec nero..
<Chri2> how do i fix what i did, cdm?
<Chri2> do i just have to reinstall from synaptic?
<cdm10> Chri2: No, just reconfigure...
<Chri2> ok, how?
<cdm10> Chri2: and I'm not really sure what got messed up, so I can't help you.
<Chri2> no like
<nzero> go to desktop size and set your horizontal size to 4
<Chri2> ok
<Chri2> but 1 sec
<Chri2> cdm...
<nzero> use the up arrows instead of the slider
<Chri2> in compiz settings
<Chri2> it shows no settings..
<Chri2> no boxes...nothing
<nzero> click general options
<Chri2> they are all wiped out now
<Chri2> there are no general options
<nzero> there is nothing?
<Chri2> because
<Chri2> cdm gave me  command to run
<Chri2> and it removed a bunch of things?
<cdm10> Chri2: Well, I assumed you were on Gutsy because this is the Gutsy channel. Find the guide you used to install Compiz Fusion on Feisty and re-follow it.
<Chri2> ok..
<Chri2> so can i just reinstall fusion?
<Chri2> ok
<Chri2> brb
<IndyGunFreak> lol, what a maroon
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: how dare you give answers like he's using gutsy, in gutsy support..lol
<cdm10> :)
<IndyGunFreak> he prolly came here, cuz its slowre than #ubuntu
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: No, they told him to come here... because he said he was using Fusion.
<gutsy> hello, i've installed Gutsy Gibbon and i want to desactivate compiz in shell (in the recovery mode). how can i do it?
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: oh ok.
<Ng> are the nvidia-glx-new drivers usable atm?
<cdm10> Ng: Working for me, although I last updated 2 days ago.
<Ng> cdm10: ok, ta. unfortunately the person asking me about it has already installed the official nvidia drivers first, so I have no idea what they've done to their system :/
<gutsy> plase, how can i desactivate compiz in recovery mode?
<cdm10> Ng: Damn, I HAT
<cdm10> shoot
<cdm10> I HATE when people do taht.
<cdm10> !repeat | gutsy
<ubotu> gutsy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gutsy> ok, sorry, thanks ubotu
<cdm10> gutsy: Why, is compiz making your system unusable?
<gutsy> because i have a extrange video card
<Ng> gutsy: the easiest way to do it would be to log in as normal, then drop to a console (ctrl-alt-F1), log in and run "metacity --replace". Ctrl-Alt-F7 will take you back to the graphical interface and you can use System->Preferences->Appearance to disable visual effects
<_dan_> gutsy u can do a mv /usr/bin/compiz to /usr/bin/compizBAKCUP so compiz wont get executed on startup
<gutsy> thanks Ng, but when i log normal, the screen becomes white
<_dan_> in case compiz startup breakes your x for some reason
<Ng> gutsy: that's fine, you can do the ctrl-alt-f1 at that point
<gutsy> thanks _dan_, i'm goingo to try it now
<Ng> gutsy: running metacity will stop compiz
<Ng> gutsy: please try mine before _dan_'s
<cdm10> gutsy: Don't do _dan_'s
<Ng> it is way less invasive
<gutsy> ok, one second, i'm in recovery mode :P
<cdm10> gutsy: or at least do it as a last resort
<_dan_> yeah pls dont do mine, mine is evil :P
<cabajgtr> Can the new resolution manager switch between mirror and xinerama modes?
<cabajgtr> I can't find a switch
<gutsy> in tty2: metacity --replace (Unable to open X display)
<_dan_> what a surprise...
<_dan_> but i thought i shouldnt spoil the fun :P
<Ng> gutsy: oh, sorry, I missed a step... export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Ng> then metacity --replace
<Ng> my bad
<gutsy> o, ok, i don't know this comand, thanks
<gutsy> yes, it runs!!
<gutsy> thanks
<Ng> :)
<_dan_> guardian are u using latest nvidia driver?
<_dan_> i ad a similar bug with old ones
<gutsy> realy thanks Ng and thanks to you _dan_
<_dan_> gutsy did u try the nvidia-glx-new package?
<gutsy> no, i've ATI
<gutsy> it seems i've make a mistake....
<gutsy> o my god, i'm crazy
<robinson> wassup
<_dan_> gutsy ah sry
<gutsy> i've installed Feisty, not Gutsy, but i say to mi old Feisty that every time y boot, it activate compiz...
<robinson> having a problem with the mixer in Kubuntu Gutsy on my laptop, anybody game?
<gutsy> i did a mistake in donwload page
<gutsy> sorry :s
<robinson> the mixer channel does not work, but the PCM does..
<_dan_> gutsy do to preferences -> desktop effects   u can disable them there
<Chri2> ok.. so i fixed the cube thing...
<robinson> While this is not too big a problem, i need my laptop volume buttons to adjust the PCM channel, since the master doesnt work
<Chri2> here's another question... how can I make compiz never go under 60 fps?
<gutsy> ok, really thanks to you :)
<Chri2> I have a geforce 7800 gs... it should be flawless
<Chri2> any tips?
<Chri2> also...i'm not sure why my nvidia-settings anti-aliasing settings don't affect compiz fusion..
<slackern> robinson: i had a similar issue like you do, but with a regular desktop machine, i was in Gnome though and i had to go to sound options and set which device the volume up/down would adjust
<_dan_> Chri2 u can set refresh rate in options
<Chri2> yeah
<Chri2> i set it to the highest
<_dan_> dont
<Chri2> don't what?
<_dan_> set it to your refresh rate of monitor and enable sync to vblank
<gutsy> thanks, bye! :)
<_dan_> dont set to highest
<robinson> slackern: i am using KDE. but the issue is not the desktop environment, best i can tell. I get the same results running alsamixer in the terminal
<Chri2> ok
<Chri2> but how can i tell my rf resh rat
<Chri2> ei have an lcd..
<robinson> moving the master sider does not effect the volume at all
<Chri2> i thought thye don't use refresh rates
<_dan_> nvidia settings will tell you if u got nvidia
<_dan_> normally its 60 70 or 75
<Chri2> ahh
<Chri2> ok cool
<Chri2> it's on auto
<Chri2> so i should change it..
<slackern> robinson: ahh maybe it's not the same issue then
<Chri2> but... how can i make anti aliasing work?
<_dan_> in the monitor section
<Chri2> like when i rotate, the cube i want it to look perfect..
<_dan_> nvidia settings tells uz
<Blackgoth> hmm i have a problem with rhytembox :/
<Chri2> ya
<_dan_> mine says 60.02 :P
<Chri2> but how can i make anti aliasing work? it doesn't seem to affect naything
<robinson> ubuntu seems kinda slow to uodate alsa.. i think it is an alsa issue, though
<Chri2> any ideas anyone??
<Chri2> any idea how to get anti aliasing to work for compiz?? i have it set to the highest, but it doesn't make it look better
<_dan_> do u see aliasing effects?
<Chri2> what do you mean?
<Chri2> in nvidia-settings, i know wher eit is
<Chri2> i have them set to the highest...but it doens't make copmiz fusion look better
<Chri2> in beryl it made it look better by wonders
<_dan_> define better
<Chri2> like..
<Chri2> when you move a window
<cdm10> Is there any way to add --indirect to the compiz command line when it starts when I log in, without adding compiz --replace --indirect to my startup?
<Chri2> you don't se the edges all not line up
<Chri2> and when you rotate the cube it looks like perfect straight lines... not all jaggy
<Assid> hrmm
<Chri2> it eliminates jaggies
<cdm10> Beryl used to let you set that as a permanent setting, but now you seem to have to relaunch compiz with that option.
<Assid> i can never get cairo clock and compiz together
<cdm10> Isn't that the whole point of cairo clock?
<_dan_> Chri2 when u move a window and it looks bad, enable sync to vblank    worked wonders for me
<_dan_> for the cube move, looks bad here too
<Assid> cdm10: ?
<Assid> oh yeah
<cdm10> I haven't tried it.
<Assid> i got something very odd.. it looked like a tv screen gone bad
<Assid> black and white lines .. horizontally across
<Assid> i had to restart x to clear it.. anyone know whats up?
<Chri2> ya, it helped me a lot too
<Chri2> thanks
<Chri2> brb!
<goat|work> hello, so can someone explain this to me.  when i installed breezy/dapper some long time ago, i remember ubuntu saying they would have an LTS release every 3rd release.   Do I remember that incorrectly or has Gutsy ever been considered for LTS?
<cdm10> goat|work: Hardy (next release) will be LTS.
<goat|work> yeah
<savvas> and the next one will be itchy iguana
<savvas> :P
<amicitas> I am having some problems with my resolution and refresh.  I would like to report this as a bug, but I am not sure whether to report is as a displayconfig-gtk bug, or an xorg bug.  There are two problems that I am having.  The first one is that in the the correct refresh rates are not showing up in displayconfig-gtk or in gnome-display-manager.  For the 1600x1200 resolution the available refresh rates show up as 50, 51, 52, 53Hz or 
<savvas> amicitas: and I bet $50 that you use nvidia graphics card
<amicitas> yup
<savvas> the bug is due to their restricted genious, dynamictwinview must be disabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> unfortunately it's been bugging me for 3 releases so far :p
<savvas> amicitas: open a terminal and type this: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amicitas> savvas: So can I take it that this is a known bug and I shouldn't bother trying to report it?
<nzero> hey, where do i configure file associations
<savvas> amicitas: well.. you could complain at nvidia :)
<wabiD> is there a way to give my virtual desktops 2 different backgrounds
<amicitas> savvas: I have the xorg.conf file open, what next?
<wabiD> and sets of desktop icons
<savvas> amicitas: scroll down to the section "Device"
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<savvas> amicitas: do you see a line there with: option "nologo" "true" ?
<amicitas> savvas: yes I added that line.
<nzero> hey, where do i configure file associations
<savvas> ah great
<savvas> amicitas: add this line afterwards: Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"
<ppj> man i cant wait until this is totally stable
<savvas> amicitas: save it and restart your desktop manager, if it's ubuntu (gnome): sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LiMaO> no one will answer me? =/
<Chri2> back again.. I';m having a problem
<Chri2> in nvidia-settings...it says the refresh rate is auto...
<Chri2> I need it to stay at 75 hz
<snoip> I've run Ubuntu for quite a while, switched from Mandriva after video problems...  video problems returned after jumping to Gutsy...  HELP!
<amicitas> savvas: Ok I will give it a shot. Thanks for the help.
<savvas> LiMaO: I'd help you if java had a 64-bit plugin :)
<ppj> i'd help you if i had a browser
<savvas> what's the matter ppj ?
<Chri2> so everytime i restart ubuntu it goes back to auto...how can i fix this????
<LiMaO> savvas, that's exactly the problem i'm having. i'm trying 32bit firefox + java, on my 64bit gutsy
<savvas> cat ate it? :P
<Chri2> anyone!?!?!
<ppj> savvas: oh nothing, just init 3 right now editing some configs
<rexy> Chri2: auto what?
<Chri2> ok.. in nvidia-settings....it says the refresh rate is at "auto"
<_dan_> Chri2 go to the monitor tab
<Chri2> i need to make it stay at 75 hz.. my monitor
<Chri2> ok
<_dan_> and see what your actually refresh rate is
<Chri2> in the monitor  tab it doesn't show anything of what i need
<Chri2> no
<Chri2> it's not correct in there
<Chri2> it's correcet in "nvidia-settings"
<_dan_> it does for me
<Chri2> and it is displayed at 1440x900...but in the monitor properties (of ubuntu) it doesnt;' even show my resoltuion
<_dan_> monitor section in nvidia-settings
<Chri2> oh ok
<Chri2> yeah i'm there
<Chri2> it says 1440x900   and auto
<_dan_> the ubunu resolution setting is totally unusable (for me) do it only with vnidia-settings
<_dan_> no not there
<Chri2> ok
<_dan_> u are lookin in the x server display blablubb
<_dan_> go down to dfp-p samsung synmaster (for me) section
<Chri2> yes
<Chri2> i am lookign there
<_dan_> there u will see your actualy refresh rate
<neh> are there daily cd builds of gutsy anywhere?
<Chri2> 1 sec] 
<Chri2> i don't see that?/
<_dan_> shall i make u a screenshot?
<Chri2> i am on the tab X Server Display Configuration
<Chri2> sure
<Chri2> brb
<savvas> LiMaO: I wonder if the 64-bit firefox could take a 32-bit plugin :\
<Chri2> i will brb in 2 secs
<LiMaO> savvas, it cant. i used Kilz's script, which installs 32bit firefox + flash + java
<LiMaO> although java is now supported natively
<Chri2> it syas the refresh rate no where...accpet in the X server tab
<Chri2> wher eit says 1440x 900 and the refresh rate as (Auto)
<_dan_> Chri2 http://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlp5.png
<_dan_> there u will find your refresh rate
<Chri2> ahh
<Chri2> i don't have that screen
<Chri2> on mine
<Chri2> i mean..
<Chri2> that tab
<ppj> locate kde.desktop
<ppj> er
<_dan_> try to update to nvidia-glx-new? but i dont know if that setting thingie is in that package
<Chri2> maybe one of us has older driveres?
<Chri2> i have it
<Chri2> i have nvidia-glx-new
<_dan_> Chri2 u can always set metamode by hand like i did
<Chri2> ya
<Chri2> so, how do I do it? in xorg.conf?
<_dan_>  Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024_60"
<_dan_>    is it for me
<LiMaO> _dan_, what are you using to display download/upload rates on the panel?
<_dan_> netspeed-applet
<_dan_> or netspeed
<LiMaO> is it default? or have to be downloaded?
<_dan_> apt-cache search for netspeed
<_dan_> its not in default installation
<LiMaO> hmm great, will get it, thank you
<Chri2> ??
<Chri2> i don't know what you are saying
<Chri2> hey under Section "Screen"
<snoip> anyone had this?... My 'terminal' is only giving a white rectangle, no menu, no borders, NO TEXT!  But still reacts to keystrokes... "exit" closes it... like white text on white bckgrnd...
<Chri2> in xorg.conf...
<Chri2> can i change the resolutions to
<Chri2> "1440x900_75.00"
<Chri2> ?
<Chri2> with the 75 addition o nthe end?
<ppj> i just installed the kde4base-dev and can't find the kde4.desktop
<ppj> hm
<panosru> hi, why i don't have sound on flash movies? :(
<_dan_> nvidia-settings can generate a meta mode line for u to under advanced settings
<Viper550> panosru: It uses ALSA
<Chri2> ok..
<panosru> Viper550 and... ?
<Viper550> just thought you'd like to know
<LiMaO> yay, now i can see the used bandwidth from within any application =D
<Chri2> you'te cpnfsing me too much
<Chri2> sorry
<savvas> does nspluginwrapper work with 32-bit java?
<seag33k> I just did a clean install using the beta version and now my wireless won't work on my IBM T61 using the intel 4965 card.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<savvas> hm.. maybe this "gcjwebplugin" package does the trick for web java stuff
<LiMaO> it doesn't
<LiMaO> it'll crash on most sites
<LiMaO> and it doesn't have a security manager
<savvas> thanks for the warning :P
* LiMaO have tried aaaalll those options hehe
<LiMaO> the only way to have java fully working on a 64bit sys is to install 32bit firefox
<LiMaO> and preferably using Kilz's script
<savvas> nspluginwrapper with the 32-bit version?
<LiMaO> i think it's how it works
<snoip> has anyone seen a terminal session with white text on a white background?
<ikonia> just change the colourws
<LiMaO> it's working to load any other java site.. except for that one.. and that's exactly the only one i need.. my homebanking access
<snoip> ikonia:  how?
<ikonia> from the drop down menu on the terminal
<LiMaO> snoip, Edit > Profiles
<LiMaO> then choose the default profile, edit
<snoip> terminal shows up as a white rectangle; no borders, no menus, just white...
<LiMaO> check out the colors tab
<ikonia> oh, thats different
<ikonia> snoip: are you using nvidia drivers ?
<snoip> very different.
<snoip> yes, nvidia.
<snoip> all was well in fiesty, this just started with gutsy.
<ikonia> rats, I saw this in fesity ages ago. From memory its something to do with the frambuffer driver in nvidia
<ikonia> let me search the bug report, there is a fix
<LiMaO> i can't believe i'll have to install another OS on virtualbox just to check it out hehe
<ikonia> not seen it in gusty
<crosstalk> question: what is the app name of the printing dialog box used in Eog/Evolution?
<snoip> ikonia:  no borders on any windows at all... related problem?  I saw it in mandriva w/ nvidia...
<snoip> when compiz was installed, but not before.
<ikonia> snoip: its an nvidia driver issue, not seen it in gusty but it was common in fesity
<jason> is this considered the programmers channel
<Vorbote> jason: no
<Tm_T> nope
<snoip> ikonia:  never saw it in fiesty, just now in gutsy!
<snoip> any workarounds?
<ikonia> as I said, there is a fix in the bug report
<jason> could you guide me to which channel is the programmers channels
<Konam> snoip what's your problem?
<snoip> oh -- sorry...  i'll check it out...
<ikonia> jason programmers for what ?
<jason> ubuntu
<ikonia> snoip: I'm looking for myself too
<ikonia> jason ubuntu is a distro made up of applications, which applications
<Vorbote> jason: #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu
<jason> yes thanks
<Konam> someone knows how I can customize the compiz effects? in Feisty we have a wizard to do so
<snoip> Konam...  short version... Mandriva had video problems, never solved... so I wiped and installed fiesty...
<snoip> No probs in fiesty, beryl and all.
<Vorbote> But be warned. This is the support channel for the development version. Those channels are for actual planning and packaging help.
<snoip> installed gutsy today, no borders, no text visible in terminal...
<snoip> just a white rectangle...
<snoip> but it reacts to keystrokes...
<snoip> just cant see any output!
<Konam> snoip don't know, i'm using gutsy right now with compiz enabled and everythings fine
<snoip> the 'white on white' is new, but the 'no borders' is something old... nvidia vs linux...
<_dan_> for thw white try nvidia-glx-new
<crosstalk> what is the name of the app that provides the print dialog box in Eog/Evolution?
<_dan_> for the border try gtk-window-decorator --replace and/or   Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<crosstalk> Can print to my printer from any other app besides ones that use that particular dialog box
<ikonia> there you go, well found dan
<snoip> worth a shot...
<snoip> ikonia - dan -- ummm... where do I do this?  Can't see any change (or output!)
<savvas> I wonder if iced-tea would be a nice substitute for java
<scottDkoDer> Is mepis deb based?
<snoip> oops... i'm back... dan, ikonia... what were the commands again?
<WorkingOnWise> ok, I have jumped off the cliff here and put Ubuntu 7.1 on my laptop. I am wayyyyy impressed! desktop effects required 4 clicks and a reboot! mp3 codecs took 2 clicks! Nice job! On to my problem. I went to look at my ntfs windows drive, and I'm told it needs to be checked, and to boot windows twice to do this. Um, Grub does not show Windows in the boot menu...whats the fastest way back into windows?
<DeepB> scottDkoDer: yes
<snadge> thats such a noobish question.. first of all you're going to receive the obligatory "if you dont know what you're doing, don't run the beta" .. second, maybe someone will point you to /boot/grub/menu.lst file and possibly the grub documentation
<nunofgs> Can anyone get vmware server to work with gutsy? I've searched the forums but my problem hasn't been mentioned. It seems to compile vmmon just fine, and /dev/vmmon exists, but it gives an error when I try to start a virtual machine. The logfile says: "/dev/vmmon doesnt exist"
<scottDkoDer> thx DeepB
<mon^rch> program "AllTray" will not work when compiz is enabled. (works great with metacity)
<savvas> mon^rch: your comment @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alltray/+bug/106583
<Vorbote> nunofgs: you need get a copy of vmware-any-any-update version 113 or later (google for it).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106583 in alltray "No windows hiding with compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mon^rch> tx for the info...
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-29
<Delvien> Hey guys, i have the e1000e problem. It bricked my ethernet for a bit, but it is still working great in windows. Is there any data i can submit to help ubuntu devs solve the problem?
<Delvien> haro?
<dm|> So in order to save my on board nic, i want to install a different one for testing, anyone know how to make intrepid recognize it?
<jrib> Delvien: you may want to find the bug on bugs.ubuntu.com and offer there.  You're more likely to catch the devs' eyes there
<dm|> jrib alot of people on about the e1000e ive seen.
<dm|> jrib any idea how to set up a new nic without reinstalling? ubuntu didnt recognize it on boot.
<jrib> dm|: nope
<dm|> dag
<jrib> I can offer random suggestions though
<jrib> dm|: does it show up in lspci at least?
<dm|> ill check again here in a min, didnt see it
<dm|> im in windows right now. just got the ethernet back up
<Mark_Milliman> I'm not sure about 8.10 because it breaks btnx that controls my Logitech mouse
<dm_> mine too
<Delvien> mine 3 ? :"D
<Delvien> But that is not really a ubuntu thing, thats more of a 3rd party project.
<Delvien> Man i love this new theme
<marshall> im using a Thinkpad T61p and I think there may be something wrong with my hardware volume, in that i cant affect it. I also think my pulseaudio is pretty crappy because it stutters when i do things and wont playback when a flash application is active or has been active. is there some way i can reset all my pulse stuff to the default configs that came with ubuntu?
<DanaG> marshall: using the packaged 0.9.10, or the PPA version 0.9.12?
<marshall> DanaG, how do i ceck?
<marshall> *check
<marshall> when i installed alpha 6, i was having some sound issues
<DanaG> pulseaudio --version
<DanaG> pulseaudio 0.9.12
<DanaG> that's what I've got.
<bsnider> can someone please help me with an experiment?
<marshall> so i added pskye's ppa and followed his instructions
<DanaG> 0.9.12 is actually MORE dropout-ey for me, until I disable the new "glitch-free" mode.
<marshall> yeah, ive got 0.9.12
<DanaG> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/GlitchFreeAudio
<DanaG> Note the thing about how to disable glitchfree -- it'll be something in default.pa for  the hal module.
<DanaG> Once you disable glitchfree, 0.9.12 actually IS an improvement for me, over the 0.9.10.
<DanaG> No longer does PA devour CPU time when I pause gstreamer apps.
<bsnider> can someone try installing an icon set, like crashbit, for instance, and then activating it?
<DanaG> Sure.. you mean just dropping into the gnome appearance properties?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> after you are using an icon set that doesn't ship with ubuntu, i need you to try something that requires gksu authentication, like opening synaptic
<DanaG> Oh, if you install it as yourself, it won't be there for root.
<DanaG> That's a known and expected behavior.
<DanaG> You have to put things in /usr/share/icons for them to work for root.
<bsnider> no, i'm just wondering if the authentication window comes up
<bsnider> for me, gksu segfaults uniless i'm using a built-in iconset
<Andre_Gondim> what is grabber, in the last update my amns stops work 'cause this grabber...
<emet> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<emet> !info flashplayer
<ubottu> Package flashplayer does not exist in intrepid
<emet> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<emet> sorry
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Andre_Gondim> !info grabber
<ubottu> Package grabber does not exist in intrepid
<sethbc> every time i try to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, i get a couple of errors for packages that shouldn't be installed ir errors that have to be resolved
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ridata> How does intrepid mount usb devices differently than hardy? None of my usb devices seem to mount properly with the upgrade.
<jimmygoon> Are major theme changes being pushed back again?
<AirBender> newhuman rulz
<jimmygoon> the ppa for ibex themes for hardy must not be current. I odn't have newhuman
<jimmygoon> unless it is just this: http://phorolinux.com/images/u810a1/ubuntu810-newhuman.jpg
<danbh_intrepid> I only have human myself...
<Ryoushi> okay, so there's allegedly a manual fix for the whole Mono problem by installing the new 3.2 addins - however there's a small problem....
<Ryoushi> the 3.2 addins aren't in the repos.
<Ryoushi> Intrepid's pretty close to release, so the Ubuntu team has the option of putting it there, or explaining to all their users how they screwed up and they can't fix it.
<danbh_intrepid> ahahahah, drive by shooting
<Hobbsee> "the 'ubuntu team' screwed up, as ryoushi didn't do the work for getting the 3.2 addins into the system"  OK then, that sounds like a good explanation.
 * Hobbsee wonders where the whole mono problem is documented
<joebob777as7> any idea on when firefox crashes are going to be fixed?
<EagleScreen> i have quite shocked by translation status of KDE on Intrepid
<billy12> how do you log into guest from the default login screen
<majnoon> anyone else having trouble with java in Ibex ??
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> PulseAudio died again.
<DanaG> D: module-alsa-sink.c: hwbuf_unused_frames=0
<DanaG> D: module-alsa-sink.c: setting avail_min=1
<DanaG> I: module-alsa-sink.c: Underrun!
<DanaG> [1]+  Killed                  pulseaudio -vv
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> Stupid PulseAudio keeps QUITTING.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3ab13b93
<DanaG> "I: core.c: We are idle, quitting..." -- and who the heck told it to quit when idle?  I sure didn't!  The config files sure didn't!...
<Cheery> hi
<Cheery> I just noticed something really bad during my 24th bootup
<Cheery> fsck hanged somehow when the sda1 were being checked
<Guest33718> hello, i upgraded yesterday and now i have unconfigurable packages
<Cheery> or well, didn't hanged but took so long without giving any feedback
<Cheery> I don't do a bugreport yet though, lets see whether it does it again
<Cheery> I guess I'll install updates while at it.
<DanaG> Stupid PulseAudio server.
<DanaG> Keeps dying.. and dying... and dying.
<DanaG> Or rather, just randomly deciding to quit.
<Cheery> ok, lets see now whether it still boots
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<pvandewyngaerde> i fixed my unconfigured packages by installing scrollkeeper
<mnemoc> hi, any idea why human-theme and mplayer try to get updated but they don't find whatever they need to do so?
<cwillu> DanaG, grep -ri "exit-idle-time" /etc
<Lofde_> Wow, I am in love with the intrepid alpha 6, i like the improvements so far that ive seen from 8.04 esp wireless network detection , i was using wifi-radar, but the new thing is nice, keeps me from having to install 1 more thing
<cwillu> mnemoc, are you ignoring a request to do a partial upgrade?
<cwillu> mnemoc, otherwise, is it failing during the download?  (if so, you need to recheck first, just means they got updated again since you last refreshed)
<mnemoc> cwillu: it's about a partial upgrade... but it has happened in every update
<mnemoc> upgrade*
<cwillu> mnemoc, like, the partial upgrade fails, or you tell it not to run?  (installing the updates after not running the partial won't install the partial)
<cwillu> normal update-manager won't remove packages, while a partial-upgrade will
<mnemoc> installing the updates but those 2 are left aside and when I call the update manager by hand they are listed but [install updates] button is disabled
<mnemoc> cwillu: so I have to remove them?
<cwillu> yes, but when the "partial upgrade" dialog pops up, what do you do?
<mnemoc> .oO
<cwillu> lol
<mnemoc> don't remember :(   [no] probably
<cwillu> hitting no won't work
<mnemoc> ok, so [yes] next time :)
<cwillu> partial upgrade != normal update-manager
<cwillu> so if you tell it no, it'll just install whatever updates it can without uninstalling anything
<cwillu> yes :)
<mnemoc> iirc when it did [yes] it asked again and again and again
<sufyan> hello, I am using intrepid and it is amazing, but now i am having this problem, the webpages in firefox and opera are taking a very long time to load. The download speed is perfectly fine but somehow it takes 30seconds to open google.com. any ideas
<YetiChick> Anyone know how to get NetworkManager *not* to use a VPN connection as the default gateway?  I can use route to modify everything after it connects, but there used to be a checkbox for it.
<mnemoc> cwillu: thanks for the enlightening :)
<cwillu> sufyan, intrepid isn't intended for end users yet.  The only valid reason to upgrade now is to help solve these problems :)
<YetiChick> It feels like I must be missing something...
<cwillu> YetiChick, which vpn?
<cwillu> YetiChick, vpnc has a routes option
<cwillu> under edit | ipv4 settings | routes
<cwillu> of coruse, network manager crashes when I hit that button, but I think the intent is there :p
<cwillu> (course, not coruse)
<sufyan> mnemoc: I understand, I think this started happening once I installed the vpn client on campus,
<cwillu> sufyan, ya, it sounds like a dns problem (google.com isn't getting resolved for a long time)
<cwillu> sufyan, it might be trying to connect to your campus dns server while you're not connected to the vpn, or your home dns while your are,
<sufyan> how can i fix that, i was thinking the same thing.
<cwillu> either way, it would wait a long time for the dns connection to time out before it tried the next one that you can actually contact
<cwillu> no idea, you'd have to figure out which dns server you should be talking to, which one you are talking to, and so forth.  Poking around in the network-manager menu's should get you started
<cwillu> (well, not _literally_ no idea, but you know :p)
<YetiChick> cwillu: (nod)  Been in there.  It's...  weird.  :P  It does crash a bit, and doesn't seem to accept 0.0.0.0 as an address and can't accept "ppp0" as a gateway.
<sufyan> haha, yes i think ill start doing that, btw I first blamed flash 10 for this, uninstalled it twice,
<cwillu> YetiChick, gateway needs to be an address though
<YetiChick> cwillu: There used to be a simple checkbox to *not* use the VPN as the default gateway.  Much simpler.  :)
<cwillu> YetiChick, submit a bug :p
<cwillu> I wonder if it's a submission to the will of it departments everywhere though
<YetiChick> cwillu:  :)  Thanks.  I just *hate* submitting a bujg when I'm missing something obvious.
<sufyan> should I try uninstalling vpnc?
<cwillu> they always think that you can actually force someone to not use other networks while connected to a vpn, and so they get all uptight when linux makes it trivial to route around their brain damage :)
<cwillu> sufyan, you should probably read up on configuring networking via the terminal so you have a better idea of what's broken.  Intrepid is still alpha/beta/otherwise-unreleased
<YetiChick> hehe...  NetworkManager does change my resolv.conf, too, even though it's set to "Automatic (VPN) addresses only).
<YetiChick> That one I'm pretty sure *is* a bug.
<cwillu> The problem being that a released os has a bit more responsibility as to 'if something is broken, it's probably your fault, and so we'll help you fix it"
<cwillu> right now, things could be broken for _any_ reason, and not many people are gonna be able to divine why your system is broken (could be a broken package, or just automatically misconfigured, or honestly misconfigured by you, the dear user :)
<YetiChick> One of the reasons I love betas - or, in this case, alphas...  :)
<sufyan> I am sure I did something to my system
<cwillu> sufyan, okay, but my point is that nobody is experienced in the common ways intrepid can be misconfigured yet :)
<cwillu> sufyan, and if you're not the type of person who _enjoys_ poking through these sorts of details, then it's not the time to upgrade :p
<YetiChick> But, it was a lifesaver.  Upgraded to a new motherboard - with ICH10 northbridge...  And my drives went away in Hardy.  Oops.
<klaus_wb> Hello, i installed the latest intrepid iso. i added kubuntu-kde4-desktop but canot start kde, it looks like is normal starting, but then a white screen appears
<sufyan> cwillu, I understand, I will figure a way out, I will start off by looking at the network and vpn settings
<cwillu> sufyan, yep.  check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf, and see if you can ping the servers listed there, as a starter
<klaus_wb> daemon.log tells me about "scim-bridge: failed to open the panel socket"
<klaus_wb> daemon.log tells me about "scim-bridge: failed to allocate the agent"
<cwillu> klaus_wb, install updates and try logging in again, might just be brokenness on the iso
<YetiChick> Wow, it's *way* late.  How did that happen?  Time flies when you're having fun.
<sufyan> cwillu, interesting, I can not ping the first server in the list
<YetiChick> sufyan:  That will slow down your web browsing.
<YetiChick> sufyan: In my case, I can not get NetworkManager to stop rewriting my resolv.conf when I connect to a VPN.
<cwillu> nah, the interesting part is _why_ you can't ping the first server, I already told you that you couldn't ping it :p
<cwillu> YetiChick, aka, sufyan's problem is probably unsolvable until they fix it :)
<YetiChick> sufyan:  Unfortunately, one of the VPNs I use returns two addresses for DNS to the DHCP query - only one of which works.
<cwillu> sorry, I'm feeling snippy today :p
<sufyan> cwillu: YetiChick: why is resolv.conf mentioning uottawa.ca? THE VPN
<YetiChick> So I'm currently editing it by hand after I connect to put it back to my local DNS server.
<YetiChick> sufyan:  When you connect, the VPN server is returning DNS servers as part of it's DHCP reply, most likely.
<YetiChick> sufyan:  One of which is itself.
<YetiChick> sufyan: That
<cwillu> ugh, they'
<YetiChick> sufyan: That's what is happening with one of my own, as well.
<cwillu> they're still using the platform dhcp client, aren't they
<YetiChick> I'd not be surprised.
<klaus_wb> no ideas ?
<sufyan> I am just wondering where I need the internet more.
<cwillu> klaus_wb, I try to avoid kde as much as possible, sorry
<YetiChick> sufyan: If possible, it's usually best to use your ISP for browsing and the VPN for specific machines on the private network.
<cwillu> klaus_wb, have you installed plain kubuntu-desktop?  kde4 might be depending on something that isn't listed in its own dependencies
<klaus_wb> cwillu, oh, why? too buggy?
<cwillu> klaus_wb, just a hunch, but my hunches have been good today :)
<cwillu> klaus_wb, too buggy, too many poorly thoughtout options
<klaus_wb> i installed kubtuntu-kde4-desktop without kubuntu-desktop
<cwillu> I used it for a few years while gnome had no usable print dialog, switched back the moment they fixed it
<sufyan> YetiChick: ok, how are you going to deal with this problem?
<cwillu> ya, uninstall/purge kde4, and then install both at the same time, see what that gets you
<klaus_wb> cwillu, thank you, i will give it a try :)
<YetiChick> sufyan:  Oh, I'm just going to put together a bash script that sets up my routes and DNS and run it after I connect to the VPN - 'til the issues are addressed.  And file a bug or two.  :)
<klaus_wb> cwillu, maybe it is not: removing kubuntu-kde4-desktop frees 40kb. installing both at once tells me "selecting kubuntu-desktop instead of kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<klaus_wb> (would use 20kb)
<YetiChick> sufyan:  However, these problems were not present in 8.04.  If you don't have a pressing reason like I do, you might want to consider using that instead of the alpha.
<YetiChick> sufyan: There was an issue regarding DHCP in NetworkManager that caused the thing to not show VPN entries at all if you were not using DHCP for your main netowkr config.  Not sure if that's fixed yet.
<cwillu> klaus_wb, no idea then, although I'd be suspicious if kubuntu-desktop marks any other packages for installation thatn kde4 doesn't unmark
<YetiChick> But it was easy enough to work around by setting up a static DHCP entry.
<sufyan> YetiChick: 8.04 again, hmmm. I am going to bed, will figure something out, probably use 8.04 till this is fixed. Have fun bugging, debugging or DHCP'ing it
<YetiChick> sufyan:  Good luck!  :)
<klaus_wb> cwillu, i think all kde pkgs are installed. but wonder why i cannot install kubuntu-kde4-desktop anymore, it tells me selecting kubuntu-desktop instead
<YetiChick> Ugh.  4:30 AM.  I guess I'll go to bed too.  Anyone who is still awake:  Good night!  :)
<klaus_wb> 10:30 am :) just awake ...
<klaus_wb> moin prometoys
<prometoys> hallo klaus, kennen wir uns :)
<klaus_wb> glaube nicht, doch die amis schlafen wohl alle und deine ip sah bekannt aus :)
<prometoys> danke für die nette begrüßung,
<klaus_wb> :)
<cwillu> 2:30am, just getting my head around the mathematical expression of bayes theorem
<klaus_wb> du hast auch keine idee, hab das prob dass nach der kde4-installation kde nicht startet "scim-bridge: failed to open the panel socket"
<prometoys> ne, sorry, kenn mich mit kde nicht aus
<klaus_wb> vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mit gnome anfreunden :)
<mnemoc> aus Englisch hier bitte
<klaus_wb> maybe i should prefer gnome instead of non-working-kde4.1
<mnemoc> thanks :)
<prometoys> no problem,
<prometoys> If I have time I will have a look at kde4
<schmidtm> Had the same problem - just removed scim-bridge* and it works again
<prometoys> it's seems to have a lot of interesting concepts, and I love broken system :D ( I started with gnome 2.2 ...)
<cwillu> kde isn't for me.  I really have no interest in playing in a sandbox when I do my playing, and I have no interest in playing at all when I'm trying to work :p
<cwillu> if I'm in the mood to deal with breakage, I install ubuntu+1 :p
<klaus_wb> removing scim-bridge ? ha, if its so easy, why didnt i try it ..
<ccooke> What was the problem with scim-bridge?
<klaus_wb>  "scim-bridge: failed to open the panel socket"
<klaus_wb> ... kde wont start (except failsafe-terminal)
<klaus_wb>  i removed scim-bridge-client-gtk (there is no scim-bridge)
<klaus_wb>  but messages still appear
<schmidtm> the * was just a placeholder for all scim-bridge clients
<schmidtm> the problem is not only displaying the message but also starting apps auite slow - if they start. the last is fixed by removing scim-bridge clients
<klaus_wb>  oops, indead, there are a some ...
<klaus_wb> ahm indeed
<schmidtm> i really hope they provide a better fix for that issue soon
<klaus_wb>  hmm .. still white screen
<klaus_wb>  without scim-bridge error-messages
<klaus_wb>  where can i see the message of the crash-handler?
<klaus_wb>  i thought i removed scim
<klaus_wb>  but many entrys of scim-panel-gtk are in ps-list
<klaus_wb>  ok, removing scim :)
<klaus_wb>  pff, 76 times scim-panel-gtk pff
<klaus_wb>  scim removed, but still only white-screen
<joebob777as7> any idea on when firefox crashes are going to be fixed?
<RAOF> joebob777as7: Probably at about the same time as world peace is achieved.
<joebob777as7> RAOF, awesome!
<RAOF> joebob777as7: Less snarkily: your question includes insufficient information to be answered.  _Which_ firefox crashes are you talking about? :)
<joebob777as7> bah too late. ne way night all
<cwillu> joebob777as7, firefox crashes are caused by flash.  when flash is fixed, or you stop using flash, or a means is found to allow flash to crash without crashing firefox, the firefox crashes will go away
<cwillu> you can install nspluginwrapper, which will fix the third case, or you can uninstall the flash10 beta and pulseaudio (and deal with the loss of features, such as mixing), or you can wait until flash10 is actually released :p
<Lofde_> omg this game is so freakin scary
<scizzo-> Lofde_: irc?
 * cwillu shreaks and hides behind a rock
<Lofde_> scizzo-,  no this game, for ps3, condemned 2: bloodshot.... keeps scaring the living h3ll out of me
<Lofde_> audacious just crashed, now theres like a "duh-duh-duh-duh" audio repeating over and over again, how do i clear that off and reset the audio system ASLA i guess without logging out and logging back in (or restarting) :(
 * cwillu tackles Cwiiis 
<Linux_Galore> I just looked inside my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and there is little if anything in there, is this normal and what do you edit now ?
<Cwiiis> cwillu: I don't really need to be in this channel come to think of it... But I'm going to stay for the amusement :)
<cwillu> Linux_Galore, the usual options works, but the intent is that everything is configured automatically
<cwillu> Linux_Galore, xrandr should suffice for most configurables
<cwillu> Linux_Galore, afaik, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will still give you a conventional xorg.conf, but that's deprecated, and will hopefully go away soon
<Linux_Galore> I have a HD4850 and Im just poking around to see how to set it up with intrepid
<cwillu> ati?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<cwillu> fglrx is broken right now :p
<cwillu> ati needs to release a driver for xorg 1.5, it's expected in october (which will be cutting things kinda close, not sure what the plan is)
<Linux_Galore> apparenlty the official ati installer works with hardy, not sure about intrepid
<cwillu> doesn't work
<cwillu> xorg 1.5 isn't binary compatible
<Linux_Galore> well as long as I can open web pages and watch my video's im not to fussed
<cwillu> of course, this shouldn't _really_ matter to you, as you aren't running intrepid on a machine you actually _need_, right?   Right?
<cwillu> Right.  :)
<Linux_Galore> I had no choice with this machine
<Linux_Galore> its N E W
<Linux_Galore> hardy doesnt have the kernel drivers to support the new Intel P45 chipset
<Splex> anyone know how to get the x4500 to work with opengl 2.1?
<Linux_Galore> considering the Intel P45 chipset was released after Hardy that doesnt surprise me
<nuts> no tray icon for Transmission now?
<Linux_Galore> I feel sorry for the Kubuntu maintainers, god talk about wall to wall bugs in kde 4
<defrysk> nuts, sure there is , it in the plugin section to set it up
<Splex> afaik, gnome tray is designed to only be used for notification, not as a taskbar... so i believe gnome-compliant apps do not put a tray icon
<nuts> defrysk, i don;t see plugins in the preferences
<defrysk> Splex, transmission docks pidgin docks, rhythmbox docks
<defrysk> nuts, edit and then look above prefs
<Splex> defrysk: http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#Can_I_minimize_the_Evolution_window_to_the_system_tray.3F
<defrysk> Splex, I dont use evolution
<Linux_Galore> I had a real nightmare getting the Intrepid install (alternate or desktop) to work on my Intel P45 rig, in the end I selected "use driver update CD" in the options and blow me it worked lol
<Splex> defrysk: they explain the what the gnome tray is for.  take a look
<defrysk> Splex, I use it as I please, not as THEY please
<nuts> defrysk, Edit> Select all | Deselect all | Preferences  -  no plugins
<Splex> defrysk: thats the beauty of the open source world... freedom to choose how to use things... but it may be why transmission doesn't do so by default
<defrysk> nuts , one sec
<defrysk> nuts tic tray icon in the view section
<defrysk> Splex, possibly
<cwillu> Splex, conveniently, receiving new mail falls under the category of 'informing the user of events' :p
<nuts> defrysk, yeah that did it.. i never thought looking in there.. i only checked preferences over and over
<defrysk> the gnome hig exaggerates sometimes a bit
<cwillu> Splex, is also specifically used as a place for long running daemons to interact with the user (re: nm-applet, gnome-power-manager, etc)
<Splex> yes
<defrysk> fusion icon goes innit too
<cwillu> (bittorrent clients)
<defrysk> xchat does too
<Splex> right, just because some apps do, doesn't mean they are adhering to the gnome guidelines
<Splex> that tray area is called the 'notification area'
<cwillu> Splex, then I guess you'd better work on getting the network applet out, as it has no more business being there than a torrent app
<defrysk> for me its a docking area also
<defrysk> and transmission is a gnome-hig app afaIk
<defrysk> its even one of the gnome default apps
<Splex> panel applets are more suitable for that purpose...
<Splex> (reading the gnome document on this)
<Splex> http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/desktop-notification-area.html.en
<cwillu> Boom!
<cwillu> blam!
<cwillu> firefox is gone
<skyjumper> anyone else having trouble with the nvidia (and nv) drivers?
<virtuelv> does anyone know the status of the e1000e bug?
<defrysk> skyjumper, nvidia seems to have probs with the current xorg
<defrysk> virtuelv, afaIk still unresolved
<virtuelv> defrysk: shame, really
<skyjumper> defrysk: should 'nv' be broken also?
<virtuelv> because in every other respect, 8.10 looks to be a good release
<skyjumper> virtuelv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<defrysk> virtuelv, 2.6.27 kernel is not stable yet
<defrysk> skyjumper, not sure but I think nv should work vide
<defrysk> fine
<virtuelv> defrysk: I am aware of that, it's just that I came to 8.10 for a lot of the other updates
<virtuelv> I can live without a wired network for some time still
<Splex_> anyone know how to get i915 drm >= 1.8 so i can use mesa opengl 2.1?
<teoti> I recently made the switch to ibex and sound was working up until about 2 days ago when I installed a list of updates that were available. can anyone assist me in getting set back up with sound?
<teoti> http://pastebin.com/db59e703  is a copy of the error I get when testing sound and my lsmod
<gribelu> humm i just updated Intrepid and i get this when updating libc6: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst: line 376: 32453 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) init u
<teoti> gribelu....I did some google search, found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/88673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88673 in glibc "Segmentation fault in postinst-Script" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<teoti> Dunno if it will help you though
<teoti> I wish my sound would work >.<
<teoti> was working fine now its not
<gribelu> teoti: not too helpfull no.. different version, different segfault
<teoti> Didn't think so
<gribelu> oh well everything seems to be working still :D
<teoti> Yea you shouldn't experience any issues with it
<teoti> you any good with sound gribelu?
<teoti> :P
<gribelu> why?
<teoti> mine stopped working with recent updates
<gribelu> ah your question
<teoti> http://pastebin.com/db59e703  is a copy of the error I get when testing sound and my lsmod
<teoti> yep
<gribelu> no clue..
<gribelu> but try checking the logs for any usefull errors
<los|s> is pulseaudio better configured in intrepid?
<yao_ziyuan> kde4 in intrepid no longer crashes now
<Pici> Darn, we'll need to fix that then.
<los|s> lol
<yao_ziyuan> but it has a new problem:
<yao_ziyuan> it often dies when i open an opengl game such as supertux and supertuxkart
<yao_ziyuan> supertux is worse
<yao_ziyuan> try sudo apt-get install supertux and see
<yao_ziyuan> run it at three different times and it's almost certain your system will die at one time
<zniavre> 63mo    o_O
<yao_ziyuan> 63mo is nothing if you use a fast mirror
<yao_ziyuan> such as iinet.net.au
 * Hobbsee hasn't seen that
<teoti> my desktop effects wont start anymore :( and glxinfo is crashing :( And now my sound isnt working. Ibex is falling apart here
<zniavre> i cant' go up to 245k/s even on fastest mirror
<zniavre> it works
<zniavre> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/187396/%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20tux2.png
<zniavre> oops sorry
<teoti> zniavre....what are you using for your screens a the top?
<teoti> *at
<zniavre> awn slickswitchter applet
<teoti> kool thanks
<teoti> now to get my desktop effects and compiz running again :P
<teoti> be back in a bit going totry to figure this out
<zniavre> :O)
<ikt> if my network isn't working at all, what's the best way to figure out what is causing the problem?
<xukun> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xukun> ! Intrepid Ibex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrepid ibex
<outbri> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<xukun> where can I download the alpha 6?
<mickep> xukun: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha6 , scroll down to "Download Alpha 6"
<xukun> mickep, thanks
<cwillu> oooo, libc update!
<cwillu> time for something to break!
<rafaelmf> an dist-upgrade right now show:  libc6 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7)... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rafaelmf> and crash telinit app
<mickep> I did get that crash
<_Enchained> Hi
<_Enchained> Can someone confirm that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easytag/+bug/275932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275932 in easytag "[intrepid] "do you want to quit ?" => "No"... easytag quit :(" [Undecided,New]
<zerwas_> With the last updates, networking does not work anymore. (eth0 does not show up in ifconfig). network card is  RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<zerwas_> and on trying to start nm-applet i get: nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zerwas_> brb
<knittl> hi everybody. power history tells me my battery voltage is 330V (and still getting higher), is my battery about to explode?
<CarlFK> knittl: I think it already did :)
<knittl> it's new (only three weeks old)
<knittl> i hope it's only a display bug in ubuntu
<lubosz> hi
<danbh_intrepid> I need help removing a package that is crashing out on the removal process
<lubosz> i cant type the "/\" like character
<lubosz> ° is possible
<lubosz> and anything else!
<lubosz> "/&()$/="/$?%(=?"%)%?!
<danbh_intrepid> ^ ?
<lubosz> right :D
<lubosz> i tried some layouts, and the keyboard is correct too
<peterx> Does the newest fglrx work with Intrepid?
<danbh_intrepid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52140/    can anyone help with this?
<knittl> why is my voltage still rising?
<ianliu_88> is beta releasing on day 2?!
<mnemoc> hi, if my vlc is missing realrtsp support, is it a bug or i'm missing a package?
<danbh_intrepid> mnemoc: can I help you test?  I have vlc
<mnemoc> danbh_intrepid: rtsp://live.media.rai.it/broadcast/radiouno.rm
<danbh_intrepid> im getting a cannot connect error
<knittl> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1041575.html
<knittl> good, software bug
<mnemoc> danbh_intrepid: --enable-realrtsp is not on the list
<danbh_intrepid> mnemoc: Im getting the same error on other test streams as well, and my totem is broken as well.  SO,  I'm bugged out!
<mnemoc> :D
<mnemoc> mplayer plays it
<mnemoc> and vlc too, if configured with --enablerealrtsp
<mnemoc> ok, bug filed
<danbh_intrepid> mnemoc: well, good that its working for you.  That just causes it to crash for me
<C10uD> hello there
<C10uD> i have a little issue
<C10uD> i just changed motherboard and cpu
<C10uD> still, ubuntu works flawlessly
<C10uD> there's only a little problem, my pci tv card and my usb webcam seem not working anymore
<C10uD> i'm just unsure on which files i should check
<lubosz> is the new VLC only available as QT?
<ktwo> hi anyone here using an ati 3600 series on intrepid? i cant use fglrx right now is that true? (it wants to deinstall x.org 7.4)
<burner> lubosz: that's how its built now... qt
<lubosz> no gtk anymore :( ?
<burner> it wasn't gtk before
<burner> it was wxwidgets
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am trying ecryptfs but... where is the encrypted data???
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean when I umount it there is *nothing* in the directory
<grimboy> Hmm... For some reason rhythmbox is using OSS (/dev/dsp) at the moment. (Which is incidently the only sound working.) It's *really* loud on full volume (as in: not just is this damaging my ears but is this damaging my headphones). It was working with pulseaudio + alsa emulation where appropriate before.
<grimboy> Also I've got really jerky scrolling up in terminals. Even after uninstalling disabling hardware acceleration and xgl etc. I can't seem to track down information on these issues.
<grimboy> I suppose I might have to create a couple of bug reports. Worst that can happen is they get closed as dupes by someone with better search-fu than me.
<bronson> Does anybody have ndiswrapper working on Intrepid?
<bronson> It's failing for me...  wondering if I should try Hardy.
<francisco_t> Hi, aptitude shows me all packages as obsoletes, is this a problem??
<DanaG> !find ssl.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find ssl.h
<DanaG> !find openssl/ssl.h
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanaG> Grrr.
<skyjumper> anyone heard of an issue with nv/nvidia drivers causing a black screen, from which you cant ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-backspace out of?
<e\ectro_> is anyone elese getting the X error where "Maximum number of clients reached" prevents you from opening any X applications?
<Seren__> hi I have some vlc package which have been kept back
<Seren__> should I force the upgrade ?
<Seren__> The following packages have been kept back:
<Seren__>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gwenview kde-guidance-powermanager mozilla-plugin-vlc mplayer vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
<AirBender> Pidgin is crashing when trying to send a tar.gz file, can't send the crash report due to launchpad issues
<marshall> DanaG, hey, yesterday you told me something about disabling glitch-free mode in PA and gave me this link: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/GlitchFreeAudio
<marshall> DanaG, im not seeing where it says how to disable it. what does disabling it do exactly?
<ruschi> Hi on kubuntu 8.10 I realized strange behavior concerning Icons: in the application menu I can see a firefox-icon. When added to favourites or to the panel the icon disappears (is substituted by a generic gears icon).
<ruschi> can anyone confirm this behavior?
<francisco_t> I confirm :)
<Pretto> here it worked as expected
<francisco_t> ruschi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/275466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275466 in kdebase-workspace "intrepid kickoff and krunner show duplicate items when searching for non-kde apps" [Undecided,New]
<ruschi> ok - thanks
<bardyr> Hey has anybody successfully changed the virtual terminal resolution?
<becky__> has the whole intel e1000 eeprom issue been fixed if I want to update to latest alpha packages?
<defrysk> no
<marshall> i just found /proc/acpi/ibm/volume and Id like to change my hardware volume on my thinkpad. does anybody know how i could go about doing that?
<coil7237> I'm setting my ip/subnet using exalt, static ip.  But it keeps reverting to dhcp, knocking me offline.  What application, exalt, other, would keep doing this? (excuse the cross post, the other channel's a bit busy
<ingo0815> how can i install flash under 64bit ? someone in ubuntu-de told me i must install ndiswrapperplugin
<ingo0815> but what now ?
<coil7237> I thought I removed the dhcp daemon, i can't remember it's name right now
<joshtheitguy> quick question, I can't seem to find the command to update Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 Alpha 6
<myk_robinson> hey. can anyone confirm if Intel 3954ABG wifi works without issues on the new kernel for Intrpeid?
<ingo0815> sorry ist nspluginwrapper not ndiswrapperplugin
<BUGabundo> hya
<BUGabundo> against what should I report bad keyboards assignments?
<maxb> I've upgraded to intrepid, and in the process gone from madwifi -> ath5k wireless driver. Now the wireless doesn't seem able to fully connect. it is associating but not managing to complete WPA authentication. I am using NetworkManager at the moment in an entirely GUI fashion. Where do I need to go hunt on disk for actual logs which might help?
<BUGabundo> maxb: dmesg and syslog usually help
<BUGabundo> maxb: try alt+f2 -> gnome-system-log
<maxb> hmm, it's certainly logging stuff, but it seems to be just silently failing and restarting the connection attempt over and over again :-(
<maxb> "supplicant connection state change: 4 -> 0" after the the state was increasing
<maxb> I wonder if there's a good document on "How not to use NetworkManager? it's wonderful when it works, but all a bit hideously black-box when it doesn't"
<BUGabundo> just ping asac
<BUGabundo> he is the one behind it maxb
<Delvien> Is there any built in features within 8.10 to map a mouse button?
<bronson> Is ndiswrapper working for anyone?
<bronson> It's failing for my D-Link DWA-142.
<Delvien_> man xbindkeys is crap. *misses btnx*
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-30
<emorris> "Due to an unresolved bug in the Linux kernel included in Alpha 6, it should not be used on Intel ethernet hardware handled by the e1000e driver (Intel GigE). Doing so may render your network hardware permanently inoperable. "  <--   How do I know/find out if this is me?
<DG19075> Is there a link for the Ibex download?
<outbri> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha6
<Eroick> is there a way to get lowlatency support in intrepid? linux-lowlatency doesnt seem to exist...
<emorris> DG19075: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<emorris> Eroick: use realtime
<Eroick> emorris: what package is that? will it make my system less usable as a general office laptop?
<Chousuke> yes
<Eroick> so it's a different kernel
<Chousuke> generally, if you don't know the exact reasons and drawbacks of using an -rt kernel you shouldn't be using it.
<Eroick> i guess i can just choose which to boot with grub.
<Eroick> i know the reasons, but im not quite clear on the drawbacks. I figured that you could choose what would execute in realtime and what would not...
<emorris> Eroick: i use rt for music production because it means i can have audio in, processed, audio with very low latency. One drawback it that it uses more power
<emorris> Eroick: and no, everything you run will be in rt
<Eroick> emorris: yep, that's what I want it for.
<Eroick> but i can choose which kernel to boot grub. boot the non rt kernel by default and optionally boot the rt one for audio work
<Eroick> boot with grub*
<emorris> yep, that's what i have
<emorris> by default it will automatically use rt though. you can change this in /boot/grub/menu.lst or with startup-manager if you like something graphical
<Eroick> emorris: so is there a package for the rt kernel in interpid, or do i have to compile my own kernel?
<emorris> Eroick: there should be a package, there has been throughout gutsy/hardy
<emorris> startupmanager**
<emorris> what are you using? JACK?
<emorris> Eroick: ^^
<Eroick> yeah
<Eroick> jack, SC, Pure Data and Rosegarden mostly
<Eroick> but jack is the driver obiously
<emorris> ok, remember to put JACK into realtime mode, otherwise you won't notice any difference
<emorris> Eroick:
<Eroick> yep, in the settings. i'll also probably have to change some permissions to allow memlock, or start jack without memlock
<Eroick> but i still cant find that package, it was always called linux-realtime
<Eroick> linux-lowlatency**
<emorris> Eroick: linux-rt ??
<emorris> Eroick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-rt
<Eroick> hmm, it complains about broken packages
<Eroick> 'linux-restricted-modules-rt' is required but not going to be installed
<yavapai> ext3 usb hard drive dont work w/ 2.6.26-4
<yavapai> i have to keep booting into 2.6.25 till this is fixed
<yavapai> any ideas?
<emorris> yavapai: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264789 in linux "USB Hard Drive Not Accessible" [High,Triaged]
<yavapai> i saw that thanks emorris but i dont see progress
<yavapai> just wondering if any of you are effected by this bug  and have a workaround
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> a intrepid is a fascinating animal
<yavapai> you mean ibex?
<emorris> lol
<alteregoa> yeah, maybe
<alteregoa> i have no clue
<emorris> alteregoa: www.dictionary.com
<alteregoa> cool
<alteregoa> i installed ubuntu on a 600mhz pIII and it works good
<yavapai> http://awaitinginspiration.com/tandy-102-webserver/
<yavapai> this got me hard as i have a 102
<fiyawerx> im kinda surprised they used ubuntu for that
 * fiyawerx facepalms
 * fiyawerx hates not checking dates before reading the articles
 * DanaG was going to wonder... what architecture?
<DanaG> =þ
<yavapai> it was a joke
<tim__> Guys I can't install nvida 96 driver ???!
<tim__> what is the problem do u know?
<tim__> hello
<tim__> any one hereR?
<tim__> boys and girls ?
<DanaG> tim_: impatient much?  =þ
<DanaG> Not here anymore, is why I ask that.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Nvidia 96 is broken.... damnvidia.
<mohbana> hi
<mohbana> when is the next release due?
<BrionS> Hello.  Anyone know how I can get the "old" vlc 0.8.6 back on my Intrepid install?
<BrionS> I did an update the other day and it seems to have replaced vlc with 0.9.3 which has several improvements but took away my functioning streaming/transcoding wizard :(
<BrionS> it looks like the only version in the APT repo is 0.9.3, so I was wondering if anyone knew where I could point APT to to get 0.8.6 back
<BrionS> thanks
<Lofde_> I am so into intrepid.. my setup is so nice.. i <3 linux =)
<Lofde_> is the update push not working ? I didnt have any updates available and then i did an "apt-get update"  and now i have 42 updates.. i thought it would do that automatically to tell me i had updates?
<mohbana> when is the next release due?
<Lofde_> mohbana 1 sec
<Lofde_> mohbana,  googled intrepid release schedule got this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Lofde_> looks like oct 2nd set for beta
<BrionS> Lofde_, I think it runs apt-get update in the background periodically. You'd be notified of updates after that.
<Miksago> g'day, um, Is there a list of hardware drivers that are now supported or have changed in Intrepid?
<Lofde_> BrionS,  yea, thats weird, i wonder how periodically because i have been away from the system for about 10 hours, and i would have thought it would have checked during that
 * DanaG wishes the HP MDPS (Mobile Data Protection System -- accelerometer) driver weren't just floating around the LKML, and were actually in-tree.
<eca> ﻿i removed gdm, when i boot i have to ctrl alt f6, then login, then startx. how can i set it up so that it goes straight to command line login?
<Lofde_> DanaG,  your talking about HDD shut down when you drop your pc?
<Lofde_> eca cant you add gdm to start up
<BrionS> Miksago, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha6 check through there first, then I'd look at the kernel release for newly supported hardware
<Lofde_> *tries to remember what file you add*
<DanaG> Yup, but it can do more than that....
<DanaG> you can use it as an accelerometer.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> joystick.
<Miksago> BrionS: okay; I'm actually trying to find info about my network controller
<DanaG> handy thing: lspci -nn
<DanaG> n for name and number.
<DanaG> er, nn gives both.
<BrionS> Miksago, here's another good place to check: http://linuxcompatible.org/compatlist3.html
<Miksago> BrionS: the ubuntu wiki currently says that it's Detected, but doesn't work
<eca> i dont need/want gdm or xdm, i just wanna login then start fluxbox with a script
<Lofde_> eca  what window manager are you going to use to start to do that login
<eca> none
<Miksago> I actually had to manually patch the driver for it; but sometimes it doesn't load the driver on start up...
<Miksago> (and yes, i've tried asking in #ubuntu.. but no luck)
<eca> kinda like it, just dont like switching to tty6 or whatever it is
<Lofde_> eca ok, so you want to alt-f6, use your username and password, and bamb your script in your home directory launches that fluxbox
<eca> ya, except i want to boot straight to command line
<Lofde_> whats coming up right now?
<eca> some messages
<eca> like you get when you do a ctrl alt 8
<Lofde_> eca /etc/init.d/ and to remove the graphical apps. The init.d directory is basically a collection of scripts which are run when the computer boots up. If you remove the GUI startup scripts, you should be able to boot straight to a command line.
<BrionS> eca, use 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove' to remove gdm from your startup scripts
<BrionS> if the scripts are still there, you can pass the -f option to force removal of the symbolic links so it won't start up
<eca> k ty, ill try and brb
<Lofde_> how'd it  go eca
<eca> no luck, still shows messages
<BrionS> you mean when it's booting up?
<Lofde_> DanaG,  a Joy Stick? Thats interesting.. its funny i was in the air force and the F-16 i was taught electronics of... and it used accelerometer's, to keep up with different aspects of the plane, now its crazy how many things use them... the iphone.. and theres a new nokia camera that works like the iphone you can flick through the pics and you can turn it and the photos rotate on screen
<BrionS> eca, does X start?
<eca> after it boots, it seems like it goes straight to ctrl alt f8 screen
<Lofde_> when i hit ctrl-alt-f8 it pops me back over to f7 heh
<eca> shows that stuff, i then ctrl alt f6 to get to command line login screen
<Lofde_> eca
<Lofde_> can you write down or try to tell us what that stuff says
<eca> x starts when i tell it to
<Lofde_> did you try cleaning up /etc/init.d ?
<BrionS> eca, so your start up to a blank screen?
<eca> it shows messages about network activation
<eca> and stays there after boot
<BrionS> you said you uninstalled gdm, right?
<Lofde_> eca sudo mv /etc/rc5.d/S01gdm /etc/rc5.d/K01gdm
<Lofde_>  
<eca> yes
<BrionS> as in 'sudo apt-get remove gdm'?
<redvamp128> Would anyone have time to help me get sound?
<Lofde_> ops ignore that
<redvamp128> I can't even play video's unless I use Dragon Player--- Totem errors out.
<BrionS> redvamp128, does everything look right except you have no sound?
<BrionS> Totem is crap IMNSHO
<redvamp128> IN dragon yes but not in totem-- gives me stream error
<redvamp128> but is default video player
<BrionS> yes, unfortunately
<Lofde_> eca why not just change the runlevel ubuntu tries to boot into
<redvamp128> http://pastebin.ca/1214273
<redvamp128> That is dmesg
<Lofde_> instead of trying to go into graphical, change the runlevel to runlevel that is txt only
<eca> ya, i removed gdm awhile ago, then used xdm for awhile then i got rid of that. no xdm or gdm in any rc.* files
<eca> lofde yes, how so
<redvamp128> Basically what happened is on other computer--power button stuck-- took out hard drive and put in this one.
<Lofde_> i remember reading somewhere tho that ubuntu uses like runlevel2 ... im used to other linux systems that go to runlevel 3, running then switch to 5 for graphical
<redvamp128> The computer is IBM Netvista 6578
<BrionS> redvamp128, can you install VLC and get the sound to work there?  Are you attached to Totem?
<BrionS> or mplayer for that matter
<redvamp128> I asked in the Ubuntu room and -- 1 hour no response back-- SCguy tried to help
<redvamp128> BironS I can't even hear the drums at startup
<BrionS> redvamp128, do you have more than one sound card?
<redvamp128> Just the onboard
<BrionS> what kind of onboard card is it? Intel?
<BrionS> do you know the chipset?
<Lofde_> redvamp128,  what kind of soundcard
<Lofde_> if you need to redvamp128  install hardinfo ,  " apt-get install hardinfo" it will give u a lot of info
<Lofde_> about your card
<BrionS> This suggests it may be a Realtek chip http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-11184-0.html?forumID=48&threadID=199897&messageID=2082999
<redvamp128> I already have that installed
<redvamp128> how do I pastebin that
<keenscreen> im having trouble with intrepid;  after installing all updates;  it cant see the wired ethernet, only wireless.... why?
<BrionS> ignore my last link
<keenscreen> in addition, i can't activate the nvidia latest 177 hardware drivers;;  how do i fix?
<redvamp128> So I need to install the foxcon drivers?
<Eroick> join #supercollider
<redvamp128> How would I Pastebin the Hwinfo
<BrionS> redvamp128, if you can run 'lscpi' and pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com that would help
<BrionS> highlight the output with your mouse, then middle-click in the pastebin page text area
<bronzewalla> i've been thinking about updating to Intrepid and am curious about how stable everything is, is it safe to completely upgrade my system to intepid without any major problems?
<redvamp128> The hwinfo cuts it off at 21
<BrionS> if that doesn't work try the ol' copy/paste
<redvamp128> It outputs too much --
<redvamp128> starts at line 21
<BrionS> if you're in a terminal window, just click and drag from the bottom up
<BrionS> it'll scroll
<redvamp128> I do have dmesg file here http://pastebin.ca/1214273
<redvamp128> I did but it still stops at line 21
<BrionS> you can paste what you have
<redvamp128> http://pastebin.ca/1214309
<bronzewalla> how do i tell if i'm using the intel e1000e driver?
<BrionS> bronzewalla, 'sudo lsmod | grep e1000e'
<BrionS> assuming that's the driver's module name as well
<bronzewalla> and if it returns nothing i'm not using it, correct?
<BrionS> correct
<bronzewalla> thank you sir
<BrionS> redvamp128, the other way to do it is capture the entire output into a file, then edit the file to copy/paste (some pastebins allow files to be uploaded)
<BrionS> 'sudo lspci > lspci.out'
<BrionS> also try 'lspci -m'
<BrionS> for a one-line output of each device
<redvamp128> I got the the ISPCI
<redvamp128> now what to do with it
<BrionS> upload it to your pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<redvamp128> It didn't post a file or a link
<BrionS> if you ran the command I gave you, you should see a file in the current directory called lspci.out
<BrionS> that contains the output
<BrionS> then you browse to the file location on that upload page, and click upload - it should give you a resulting pastebin number
<BrionS> it may take a moment to convert your text file
<BrionS> if not, open your favorite editor and highlight/paste as you did before
<redvamp128> http://pastebin.ca/1214319
<slestak> i am testing alpha 6 on a dual boot system and see a problem post-insatll
<redvamp128> that is the file
<slestak> i have a dual-boot inspiron with gutsy on sda3 and hardy on sda2.  The alpha6 install overlaid hardy on sda2 properly
<BrionS> redvamp128, I don't see an audio device
<redvamp128> I know but it is there and enabled in bios
<slestak> but the nvidia driver on my gutsy install will not load on reboot.  had to edit xorg.conf and use the nv driver.
<BrionS> ok, it's an AC97 chip
<slestak> not sure if i understand how I screwed up nvidia kernel module.  from having a shared /boot maybe?
<BrionS> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-50715.html
<redvamp128> THat is the system
<arooni-mobile> after upgrading to latest intrepid using nvidia geforce 8600gts, i have: EE Nvidia(0) Failed to load the nvidia kernel module;
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix?
<BrionS> slestak, if the kernels are different versions, your nvidia driver is only compiled for one of them most likely and won't work in the other
<redvamp128> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<redvamp128> I found those drivers
<slestak> BrionS: this is the same way used to run hardy and gutsy in a dual boot config.  i thought their kernel modules would be kept separate in /usr/linux/*
<slestak> or /usr/lib or sth like that
<redvamp128> How do I get it to work
<slestak> i wouldnt thing os on sda2 would interfere with os on sda3
<BrionS> sorry about that, computer locked up - very weird
<redvamp128> I think I got that driver to start installing..
<redvamp128> brb if I get lost
<redvamp128> HELP
<redvamp128> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<BrionS> what's up?
<redvamp128> All the install did was just extract the files
<BrionS> I don't think these drivers are what you want
<BrionS> I'm pretty sure those are for windows
<redvamp128> look at the bottom
<BrionS> Linux driver (driver has built-in the kernel)
<redvamp128> nix (Linux) 		 			 		 			 				 					DescriptionVersionUpdate
<redvamp128> TimeFile
<redvamp128> SizeDownload 				 					Site
<redvamp128> 1Site
<redvamp128> 2Site
<redvamp128> 3 				 					Linux driver (2.4 or 2.6)5.072008/8/144838kGOGOGO
<Lofde_> I cant believe "bailout" mess... 777 point drop in the dow.. hrmm
<BrionS> redvamp128, you don't want that one
<darthanubis> OT
<redvamp128> ok
<BrionS> the Intrepid alsa drivers are newer
<redvamp128> I have 8.04
<redvamp128> but the regular room did not want to help
<redvamp128> how can I get the new drivers?
<BrionS> do you have 32-bit or 64-bit machine (just curious)?
<redvamp128> 32 bit
<BrionS> ok, well AC97 is a pretty old and common driver
<redvamp128> How do I get it to run and install
<BrionS> so even though Hardy only has version 1.0.15 of alsa you should be good
<BrionS> it's probably already installed
<redvamp128> it is installed but not working
<BrionS>  sudo dpkg-query --list alsa-base
<BrionS> that will show you the installation version
<slestak> dies hardy (and intrepid) still install alsa now that they are using pulseaudio?
<redvamp128> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<redvamp128> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<redvamp128> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<redvamp128> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<redvamp128> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<redvamp128> ii  alsa-base      1.0.16-0ubuntu ALSA driver configuration files
<BrionS> dunno - some people have reported problems with pulseaudio
<BrionS> I've used alsa since it came out and haven't had a problem with it
<BrionS> I don't know if intrepid installs alsa, but hardy did
<BrionS> and I upgraded from hardy to intrepid
<slestak> im really stumped by this nvidia kernal module problem
<redvamp128> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<redvamp128> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<redvamp128> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<redvamp128> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<redvamp128> ii  alsa-base      1.0.16-0ubuntu ALSA driver configuration files
<slestak> i dont see how intrepid should've touched my gutsy install
<BrionS> redvamp128, right - so it's installed and with a fairly recent version
<BrionS> redvamp128, does 'sudo lsmod | grep ac97' produce anything?
<BrionS> slestak, did you do a manual install or one of the wizards?
<BrionS> slestak, I don't know what you mean by "The alpha6 install overlaid hardy on sda2 properly"
<redvamp128> it just enters no errors
<BrionS> did you install Intrepid over Hardy on sda?
<BrionS> sda2*
<BrionS> redvamp128, it didn't return anything?
<redvamp128> nope the sudo lsmod | grep ac97
<redvamp128> nothing
<slestak> i installed intrepid with livecd on a dualboot machine, choosing to format and install intrepid onto sda2, erasing my hardy install.  my gutsy install is still my most stable, so i kept it
<slestak> redvamp128: does dmesg output mention anything?
<redvamp128> http://pastebin.ca/1214273
<slestak> BrionS: but after installing II, Intrepid woorks good, but the gutsy partition no longer boots into X
<BrionS> slestak, was sda2 acting as your boot loader?
<BrionS> not that that should matter
<BrionS> meaning you probably wouldn't be able to boot into Gusty at all if you blew away the boot loader
<slestak> no, grub survived, written to MBR
<slestak> both os's boot, i just lost X on the one that I preserved
<slestak> i mean the gutsy insatll
<BrionS> yeah, that's very strange
<BrionS> did you try re-installing Xorg on that partition?
<slestak> technically, i have X, i changed to using the nv driver
<slestak> i think i should reinstall the nvidia driver before reinstalling all of xorg
<BrionS> redvamp128, try 'sudo modprobe snd_ac97'
<BrionS> slestak, I thought you had tried that already
<BrionS> yes, do that first
<slestak> no, i just got x back, and came here to compare notes
<redvamp128> FATAL: Module snd_ac97 not found.
<slestak> im reinstalling driver using restricted drivers manager.  it is reinstalling nvidia-glx
<slestak> got to restart.  brb
<crimsun> redvamp128: err, please tell me you didn't recompile the ALSA driver.
<crimsun> redvamp128: in any case, are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<crimsun> redvamp128: I'm guessing 32-bit, so you need to download and install http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/alsa-plugins/libasound2-plugins_1.0.17-0ubuntu4~test1_i386.deb
<pibe86> hello, i have install lastest beta, my ubuntu 64 bits have detected my wifi card, but it does not work
<pibe86> my wi fi card is a BCM4312
<pibe86> bradcom
<pibe86> Broadcom*
<crimsun> redvamp128: after you do that, please log out of GNOME, log into a tty/cli (try ctrl+alt+F1), erase ~/.pulse, and reboot
<crimsun> redvamp128: and, I'm assuming you're running intrepid and not hardy as your alsa-base output would lead me to believe.
<crimsun> redvamp128: (because those instructions are for intrepid, not hardy)
<BrionS> crimsun, he's running Hardy
<BrionS> or so he claims
<redvamp128> it is installing now
<BrionS> what's installing?
<crimsun> redvamp128: what's the output from: lsb_release -r
<redvamp128> ouch
<BrionS> oh, n/m the .deb
<redvamp128> that libsound2-plugins says Dependency is not stisfiable: libasound2
<crimsun> redvamp128: if you're running hardy, you're in the wrong channel to be asking for assistance ;)
<redvamp128> I tried waited 1 hour between asking for help
<redvamp128> waited 2 hours and no response back
<slestak> BrionS: nope, still will not load nvidia driver.
<crimsun> redvamp128: ok, so please decide whether you want to continue troubleshooting in #ubuntu, or whether you'd like to try an 8.10 alpha 6 desktop (live) cd to test sound
<BrionS> slestak, do you get a specific error message?
<DanaG> Watch out for the Intel ethernet issue, though.
<redvamp128> sure what is the link but not sure if cd burning works or not
<slestak> lemme check Xord.log.1
<redvamp128> I have a basic-- old  10/100 Kne
<redvamp128> kingston knee 10/100
<BrionS> what about the on-board Intel PRO/100 VE Ethernet?
<crimsun> redvamp128: DanaG pointed out a good warning, so I'll point you to the daily-live images: mhttp://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<crimsun> http, not mhttp
<slestak> what pastebin do we use here?
<slestak> not in topic
<BrionS> slestak, whatever you want but paste.ubuntu.com and pastebin.ca are popular
<redvamp128> I opted not to install the Dvd Burner
<redvamp128> let me try a few other channels--
<BrionS> redvamp128, do you have a CD-R?
<BrionS> it's not a DVD
<redvamp128> yes cd-r
<BrionS> then you can burn the live cd image
<redvamp128> but last time tried to burn got the-- Free Burn Not needed and errored out
<slestak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52321/
<redvamp128> That was another Issue I was hoping for help from-- Got that message both with the cdr and Dvd Burner-
<BrionS> slestak, did you successfully run the NVidia install script or successfully install the nvidia-glx-177 package such that under Hardware Devices it shows you using the proprietary drivers?
<redvamp128> but can boot with puppy linux and it burns -- but cmd line only and at 2x
<BrionS> redvamp128, what program did you use?
<redvamp128> I tried --  cd/dvd one built into ubuntu
<slestak> i am working with my gutsy insatll, which broke after intrepid livecd install.  i used the restricted driver manager to install the nvidia driver
<slestak> not using envy or anything liek that
<slestak> pretty vanilla install
<mneptok> SLESTAK! HOLLY! STAY IN THE CAVE!
 * mneptok flashes back
<slestak> lol
<BrionS> slestak, and the restricted driver manager says you're using the nvidia driver (green check or whatever)?
<mneptok> (FYI, "Sigmund And The Sea Monsters" was a better show) ;)
<redvamp128> I also installed and tried Brasso
<redvamp128> Brassero
<BrionS> redvamp128, I've had the best luck with K3b but YMMV
<redvamp128> Tried that one too got the Free burn error as well
<slestak> no, it says its not enabled.  when i choose to enable it, it wants to uninstall nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-new.  when that completes and i reboot, x will not start again, i edit xorg.conf, to choose nv driver.  lather, rinse, repeat.
<BrionS> well, one problem at a time I suppose
<redvamp128> only one that has worked is one in puppy linux--- and it is PBURNIMG=SPEED
<BrionS> slestak, what is your video card?
<redvamp128> then it asks you for the blank cd- but you have to be in the directory then it asks you for the image name
<mneptok> redvamp128: any firmware updates for the drive in question?
<slestak> BrionS: geforce go7300  (dell inspiron laptop).  this driver was working fine before Intrepid install on other partitoin
<BrionS> redvamp128, I don't know what to say about your sound - might try the alsa channel or if there is one, the pulseaudio channel - they might be of more help
<redvamp128> #alsa ?
<mneptok> redvamp128: what is the sound problem?
<BrionS> slestak, your install on another partition shouldn't have affected anything
<redvamp128> mneptok ok to PM?
<crimsun> redvamp128: regarding your sound, run the alsa-info.sh script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell the URL
<mneptok> redvamp128: sure
<slestak> BrionS: agreed, but its might coincidental
<BrionS> had you rebooted in Gutsy before your jump to Intrepid?
<BrionS> i.e. did you have installed updates that may not have been applied after a reboot and when you booted back in you saw the effects of the update(s)
<BrionS> the last update broke my X in Intrepid
<DanaG> crimsun: I've been having PulseAudio randomly decide to quit on me, for some reason.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3ab13b93
<slestak> i was using gutsy all evening before installing inrtreipd.  after installing intrepid, I dl 290mb of updates and appied them (onre was a kernel upgrade) so i rebooted into intrepid.
<BrionS> kernel 2.6.27-3-generic works, but 2.6.27-4 breaks
<DanaG> 0.9.12.
<slestak> i then rebooted into gutsy to check that it was ok
<crimsun> DanaG: ok, but most of my debugging goes into beta freeze, so our 0.9.10
<BrionS> slestak, what kernel version?
<DanaG> I: core.c: We are idle, quitting...
<DanaG> I: main.c: Daemon shutdown initiated.
<DanaG> I'd agree with going 0.9.10.... the 0.9.12......... tends to quit randomly.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, disabling the Avahi feature fixed the random quitting.
<slestak> wait, in ubuntu /boot is mounted under /, so i do not have a shared /boot with a dual boot system
<DanaG> ... and disabling glitch-free fixed my dropouts.
<slestak> this thing should not have affected gutsy
<BrionS> slestak, unless you manually changed it so /boot is separate from / then yes, they're not shared
<slestak> i have to make a mount point to see my intrepid partition, brb
<slestak> i was thinking of old gentoo installs where e=verything was separate
<DanaG> The only wonderful new feature in 0.9.12 for me, then, is the ability to disable LFE remixing.
<DanaG> Any way to backport just that one feature?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, 0.9.12 also fixes the cpu-devouring gstreamer pause.
<slestak> BrionS: 2.6.27-4
<BrionS> slestak, yeah, that's the kernel version that breaks X for me
<BrionS> I got a bunch of updates yesterday or today including kernel 2.6.27-4 and when I rebooted - nothing but a black screen
<slestak> but that shouldnt have affected sda3.  that is the stumper
<slestak> i have x in intrepid
<BrionS> running 2.6.27-3 works
<BrionS> don't know
<BrionS> I have an NVidia card as well running the nvidia-glx-177
<BrionS> or in Hardy - nvidia-glx-new
<slestak> wonder if the same patch was sent down to gutsy
<slestak> as a backport
<slestak> let me see which version of nvidia driver i have on the broken gutsy
<BrionS> possibly, though I would be surprised
<BrionS> since 2.6.27 is being evaluated for Intrepid - I doubt they'd push it back to Hardy
<slestak> i have 100 on gutsy
<slestak> think i will put it up for tonight, look at it tomorrow
<slestak> thanks for the help
<BrionS> np, gl
<tanath> how the hell do i keep a hard drive from mounting????
<tanath> >.<
<tanath> i'm trying to change the partitions, but the drive keeps getting mounted, no matter how many times i unmount it >.<
<tanath> >.<
<ligemeget> Hi, I've had a go at compiling my own kernel, but it failed to install, and now I cannot remove it. Whether I try to install it or remove it I always get this
<ligemeget> Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
<ligemeget>  run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms
<ligemeget>  run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common
<ligemeget>  run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 20
<ligemeget>  Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.27-rc7-custom.postinst line 1181.
<ligemeget>  dpkg: fejl under behandling af linux-image-2.6.27-rc7-custom (--configure):
<ligemeget>   underproces post-installation script returnerede afslutningsstatus 2
<ligemeget>  Der opstod fejl under behandlingen:
<ligemeget>   linux-image-2.6.27-rc7-custom
<ligemeget> dpkg --configure -a gives the same error
<ligemeget> Can someone please help..?
<mike-solidus> hey, does intrepid support intel ICH10 sata controller cards by default?
<sysdoc> What problem are you running into now and what kernel are you running?
<mike-solidus> sysdoc: i'm runing the latest stock kernel for 8.04, it wont recognize the partitions on my sata hard drive unless it's in AHCI mode, but when its in AHCI mode windows wont boot
<sysdoc> Yea I'm seeing others that have had trouble with that
<mike-solidus> sysdoc: yeah, i've been doing some research, and aparently intel_ata.ko has recently been patched to include support for it, but the wierd thing is that i don't see that module even loaded on my system by default when i use AHCI mode
<sysdoc> Ya know what I did before upgrading to Intrepid, I loaded the kernel that Intrepid runs and ran it in Hardy. Once I was satisfied that it solved the problem that I was having, then I upgraded the distro
<mike-solidus> sysdoc: how did you do that? I'm not worried about loosing any data on the partition ubuntu's installed on, its pretty much a clean install, been trying to get it workable before i put things on it
<DanaG> mike-solidus: it's possible to switch Windows to AHCI mode after the fact... it's just tricky.
<DanaG> You have to force upgrade the IDE controller to the new driver, and then shut down and change the BIOS setting.
<DanaG> by "after the fact", I mean once already installed.
<mike-solidus> DanaG: yeah, thats the problem i'm having, I can do that as a temporary solution, is there any downside to using ahci istead of sata besides a longer startup? I haven't heard anything about it, i know it has a more advanced instruction set
<DanaG> I can't think of any downsides, actually.
<DanaG> Longer startup?  That's weird.
<DanaG> Perhaps once you've switched it to that mode, try reinstalling the driver once more to be sure it's installed properly.
<DanaG> ahci does add some things like hot-swapping (on supported systems), NCQ, and link power saving.
<DanaG> er, adaptive link power management, I think it's called.
<DanaG> But that would make it easier to work with in Linux.
<mike-solidus> DanaG: its a longer startup because my bios takes a while to do an initialization of it for some reason, like a software start up
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Hmm, so it's not a Windows issue... that's a weird BIOS, then.
<mike-solidus> cool, maybe i'll try that, do you know where a guide is that will tell me how to change vista post-install
<mike-solidus> new Gigabit motherboard
<DanaG> http://www.itwriting.com/blog/288-enabling-ahci-on-vista.html
<mike-solidus> DanaG: hmm, i hope that works, gonna try a reboot
<mike-solidus> thanks! that worked with my vista install
<DanaG> Cool.
<mike-solidus> hopefully the kerenel for intrepid will fix it though
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got a problem/maybe bug: As I waked up from s2disk, I had no sound unless I (accidentially) switched to a terminal - can anybody confirm this and does anybody know how to get sound instantly back?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone know if there's a fix for the duplicate entries in the applications menu under Kubuntu?
<Cheery> What's with the newhuman -theme?
<Cheery> it looks nice by parts though
<Cheery> also I've seen somebody has improved icons a lot
<Cheery> now the dark background actually works with those default icons
<Cheery> great job from UI people
<Cheery> also, yet asking once: would you happen to know any 3840x1200 background images?
<Cheery> I guess you have some better way to give feedback, but I think compiz looks and feels bad
<Cheery> and some opengl apps do not seem to like it much
<Cheery> but even if those would work on it, there's something unpleasing in ti
<Cheery> perhaps the effects are in wrong places and strengths
<Cheery> desktop becomes a bit less responsive, which is perhaps biggest reason why I think I cease to use compiz in future
<Cheery> what I'd want from opengl accelerated wm would be smoothness, but not springy things with mouse
<Cheery> smoothness like, when you press page down, it'd fast-glide
<virtuelv> Does anyone know if there is a bug filed on the battery indicator not updating?
<fargiolas> does anybody know what is that blue ball that some pidgin contacts (msn?) have next to the nick?
<Peddy> what are the biggest bugs/annoyances in ibex ATM please? (generally speaking)
<fargiolas> virtuelv: found any? I have that bug too..
<Cheery> Peddy: biggest annoyance I've seen this far has been that some random application has crashed
<Cheery> but not for a moment
<Peddy> any broadcom wireless troubles?
<Cheery> I don't own one
<Peddy> how about bluetooth?
<Cheery> neither that
<Cheery> I have brand new computer though, switched back from debian
<Cheery> while in computer upgrade
<Peddy> Okay..
<Cheery> also, P5Q is quite common board I
<Cheery> *I think
<Cheery> chose parts just to satisfy linux kernel and OS
<virtuelv> fargiolas: no, not yet
<virtuelv> I could file it, though
<Cheery> which may explain why I've had not bigger troubles
<virtuelv> fargiolas: nm, I actually found a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/274681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274681 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m is reporting 2 separate voltage/power levels" [High,Fix committed]
<fargiolas> virtuelv: thanks.. seems the same bug
<PolitikerNEU> Peddy: I got a broudcom wireless card (not for a laptop, but for a stand-alone PC) - I had no problems
<Peddy> PolitikerNEU: same here, I got a PC. Glad to hear it worked. Are you using b4m or ndiswrapper?
<Peddy> b43*
<PolitikerNEU> How do I find out?
<PolitikerNEU> Oh, b43
<Peddy> okay. I'm using ndiswrapper for better quality, but it should still work :/
<Peddy> PolitikerNEU: did you have any other trouble with upgrading?
<PolitikerNEU> Yeah, whenever I want to open a directory, it wants me to give the admin password and KDE 4.1 doesn't work if I change the panels (But this was the same in 8.04)
<Peddy> did you solve the directory thing?
<PolitikerNEU> no, resetting the configuration hasn't helped and this problem doesn't exist in fresh installes. I got to say, however, that I haven't used the intended way to upgrade (with update-manager -d or something like that) but instead just replaced every "hardy" with "intrepid" in my /etc/apt/sources.list and done a dist-upgrade
<PolitikerNEU> and another problem is that I cannot use just ~ with Alt+F2, but this seems to be the case even in fresh installs
<chronographer> hi my wireless stopped wotking. seems the kernel module has 'disappeared' can someone help? its a belkin rt73
<chronographer> Hi all. I downloaded rt73-source from the repos, how do I compile and install it?
<xxploit> usually make then make install? might be a configure script so ./configure? Should be a README or INSTALL file with info id imagine after unzipping the source
<chronographer> ok.
<chronographer> but it was an apt-get install job
<etienne> hi
<etienne> gconf-d is eating 20% of my cpu
<BaD_CrC> !info apt-build
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<chronographer> ok hey its working
<etienne> anybody got this problem too ?
<chronographer> anyone use rt73 ???
<virtuelv> is intrepid claiming that turkish spell checking is available for anyone, even when there is no turkish language packs installed?
<etienne> anybody for the gconf-d problem ?
<etienne> anybody for the gconf-d problem ?
<etienne> (i post between splits :) )
<elmargol> IF i start jockey-kde i get "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" can someone test this please?
<rohan> hm.. the /proc mount i still faulty anyone?
<rohan> *is still
<slestak> guys,  i installed alpha6 on a spare partition of my inspiron to lend a hand in testing
<slestak> the intrpeid install on sda2 is succesful and no big issues.  however, my gutsy install on sda3 now longer can use the nvidia driver.  i can only use the nv driver.
<rohan_1> slestak: this should not have hapened at all if both are on seperate disks
<slestak> i do not see why one would've affected the other, but this gutsy install has been solid forever
<slestak> same disk, differernt partitions
<rohan_1>  /boot partiton is the same?
<slestak> no, /boot is mounted under /
<slestak> grub is installed in mbr.
<slestak> one visual clue i got (if i can get a clue) was after booting intrepid, I tried to use the restricted driver manager to install nvidia driver and it seemed to want to install, but it never tried to download.
<slestak> I clicked it maybe 3 times, but then I decided to use synatpic to get updates, and then 290MB of updates came doewn from the apt servers
<rohan_1> hm.. but drivers were downlaoded on diffrenet partitons wite or was sda3 used in this process
<slestak> after the reboot, I may or may not have booted into gutsy this time.  I wonder if the post-kernel upgracde boot, if you do not come into the same os, maybe it screws up system.map, or sth grub depends on?
<rohan_1> check syslogs for access in sda3 if you find traces of read/write youll get there
<slestak> sda3 waqs not used in any fashion on this upgrade
<slestak> i partitioned manually using the livecd graphical installer.
<slestak> chose to mount /dev/sda2 as /, formatting my hardy install (stuck with gutsy as primary os)
<rohan_1> check syslog for read/write on sda3
<slestak> /var/log in which partition?
<slestak> II or GG
<slestak> i am booted into gutsy right now,
<rohan_1> in sda3
<slestak> brb
<elmargol> http://pastebin.com/mab1d905 <- this bug drives me nuts :/
<slestak> will check
<slestak> rohan_1: would that most likely be in messages or in dmesg output?
<rohan_1> not dmesg
<slestak> k
<rohan_1> that is for kernel parsing only
<etienne> anybody for my gconf-d problem ?
<etienne> :)
<elmargol> can someone please install jockey-kde and see if it works for you?
<slestak> wouldn't i want to check /dev/sda3 for rw to sda2?  not other way araound?  I want to know if intrpeid can write to gutsy
<slestak> not if gutsy can write to intrepid
<rohan_1> elmargol: known issue actually arises form the unstable python pakages
<elmargol> oh i see there are python updates for mee. lets see if this fixes it
<rohan_1> slestak: anything with read/write to sda3 from intrepid
<rohan_1> elmargol: the new upadate will fix it
<elmargol> great thx
<rohan_1> elmargol: as always no problem ;)
<slestak> rohan_1: this is the only mention of sda3 in II messages:
<slestak> Sep 30 07:11:33 e1505 kernel: [    4.132540]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >
<rohan_1> this only a kernel hdd broadcast
<slestak> IMO, i cannot prove it, when i clicked on RestDriver Manager in Intrepid and it appeared to malfunction, I think it someohow touched gutsy then
<rohan_1> yes! intrepid tried to restore drivers this a know issue
<rohan_1> elmargol: any luck?
<slestak> rohan_1: yeah, but it should've stayed on its own / partition
<slestak> and nvidia-glx-new will now no longer install or run on GG with 2.6.25
<rohan_1> slestak: the new thing about restore is that it even checks local drivers
<rohan_1> simple solution! from gusty remove the new driver and install the correct one
<slestak> say if I had suse, or arch, or sth else on another spare partition, it shouldnt have accessed or edited it
<slestak> rohan_1: from gutsy, nvidia-100 will not install
<slestak> from II, nvidia-177 is running perfectly
<slestak> before II, nvidia-100 was bulletproof on this machine
<slestak> i appreciate your help this morning.  i need to run, got to get to work
<rohan_1> hm.. last solution REINSTALL :(
<slestak> rohan_1: ohh, i dont think si :)
<rohan_1> kk bye
<slestak> this isnt xp im using here
<rohan_1> heh
<slestak> in testing II, GG should've been safe and sound
<slestak> see ya guys.
<C10uD> hello there, is there some way i can interact with v4l configuration without using v4l-conf?
<etienne> hey
<etienne> is anybody has the "burst cpu" gconfd problem ?
<askand> Who decides what bugs will be aimed to fixfor the beta?
<kulight> what is burst cpu bug ?
<etienne> kulight: my bug :)
<etienne> gconfd eats 25 % of cpu
<kulight> not me but i have different cpu bug
<etienne> i cannot go below 3 of load average
<etienne> with gconfd
<etienne> looks being in forever loop
<kulight> sorry never happened for me
<etienne> and i cannot find bug on these
<etienne> on launchpad
<kulight> but my cpu wont go over 800MHz
<gnomefreak> askand: that would be up to the developer or group that is in connection to the package the bug is on
<gnomefreak> askand: and it ay not be in beta but final release
<gnomefreak> s/ay/may
<etienne> kulight: don't have this bug :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, why does koffice for kde3 get installed rather than koffice2 for kde4 when doing a sudo apt-get install koffice?
<TheInfinity> CPrgmSwR2: because koffice2 is not stable yet?
<CPrgmSwR2> And intrepid is?
<gnomefreak> CPrgmSwR2: because you didnt say to install koffice2
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get install koffice2
<TheInfinity> CPrgmSwR2: koffice2 wont be stable when intrepid is
<CPrgmSwR2> invalid package
<gnomefreak> or maybe koffice-kde4 i cant remember
<TheInfinity> thats why default koffice still will be v1
<gnomefreak> nope it is koffice
<TheInfinity> CPrgmSwR2: look at http://wiki.koffice.org/index.php?title=KOffice2/Schedule
<CPrgmSwR2> koffice is for kde3 though
<gnomefreak> yep its not 2
<gnomefreak> policy works ;)
 * gnomefreak had it installed before hd died
<CPrgmSwR2> Will kde3 be a part of kubuntu for a while?
<CPrgmSwR2> yet
<gnomefreak> CPrgmSwR2: intrepid dropped kde3 didnt it?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<CPrgmSwR2> you can still run kde3 apps
<CPrgmSwR2> There is no kde3 environment though
<gnomefreak> CPrgmSwR2: no i think its just packages i cant find kde3
<CPrgmSwR2> ^
<gnomefreak> but you do however have .kde and .kde4 as i recall
<gnomefreak> if you look only one is just about empty
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
 * bugabundo_work waves! 
<gnomefreak> some peices are there but not as a de env.
<DanaG> Stupid NetworkManager and iwl3945... it takes 30 to 60 seconds (or even to a minute and a half) to list networks after resume from suspend.
<maco> DanaG: you can suspend? i'm not on intrepid (was trying to ask a ? in here earlier), but one of my friends is. he was saying "consider yourself lucky if you can suspend after the upgrade"
<DanaG> I can.  Suspend is really a wildcard... sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<maco> unfortunately, i'm sure hardy -> jaunty won't be a supported upgrade path...
<DanaG> You could try the daily-livecd image, and try suspend-to-ram from there.
<DanaG> Odd... why is Intel wireless power saving not being set when on battery?
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/254695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254695 in pm-utils "Toggle SATA ALPM (Agressive Link Power Management) on/off when on battery/mains" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> pm-utils, acpi-support, laptop-mode-tools... why so many overlapping things?
<DanaG> Power saving in Linux really is a mess.
<maco> hmm i wonder if power saving or sound is a bigger mess...
<Gekz> I have a question
<Gekz> will the final release include Gnome 2.24?
<Gekz> or still 2.23?
<zniavre> 2.24
<Gekz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<Gekz> why does this say otherwise
<maco> Gekz: 2.23 is the devel version of 2.24
<maco> Gekz: 2.24 was just released a few days ago, so things are being packaged up still
<gnomefreak> 2.23 is no longer in repos
<Pici> Many of the gnome application packages have been upgraded to 2.24 however.
<Teisei> Only amsn can show picture from /dev/video0 ... I have this webcam
<Teisei> Why only amsn ?
<Gekz> ok.
<Gekz> thanks
<Gekz> :O)
<Teisei> Camorama, Cheese, VLC, Skype ... none of those can show my webcam picture
<gnomefreak> live feed or picture?
<Teisei> Either way
<Teisei> Skype crashes when I try to show webcam
<Teisei> VLC does nothing
<zniavre> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/187396/2.24.png
<Teisei> Cheese only shows black n white "snow rain" screen
<Teisei> Camorama gives error
<gnomefreak> when did vlc support webcams?
<Teisei> aMSN does not complain about anything, and webcam works correctly
<Teisei> gnomefreak: In 8.04, 7.10 and 7.04 it did
<Teisei> It has V4L2
<gnomefreak> Teisei: show says nothing about webcam
<Teisei> gnomefreak: Should I say, "does not show preview"
<DanaG> Wow, gnome-power-manager has become rather delusional.
<Pici> gnomefreak: VLC has an option to open a V4L2 device.
<gnomefreak> yes it does i missed the mid paragrpyh
<DanaG> It thinks I'm using 92 watts.
<DanaG> I'm only using 23 watts, according to PowerTop.
<DanaG> s/delusional/demented/
<gnomefreak> Teisei: you would have to file bugs i would say. but if none are working but one its more than likely on your end
<Teisei> My webcam (Labtec Webcam Pro) is recognized by the system, and works just fine with aMSN ...
<Teisei> gnomefreak: I was thinking if aMSN uses some settings that make the webcam work
<DanaG> Even when running Battlefield 2... I only use up to 60 watts.
<gnomefreak> does it work with gnome-meeting(dont remember new name)
<DanaG> So 92 is absolutely bogus.
<DanaG> Bo-o-gus.
<Pici> DanaG: Then file a bug.
<Teisei> gnomefreak: Ekiga ?
<maco> ekiga
<Teisei> I will try !
<gnomefreak> Teisei: yeah
<DanaG> I think I'll do so, later today.
<Teisei> Hell yeah ! Works with Ekiga too
<Teisei> Ekiga and aMSN are the best
<DanaG> It's also showing a zigzaggy power graph... that keeps repeating the same pattern.
<kallu> power management got screwed up in 2.6.27 kernel suspend to RAM/disk and mointor shutdown not working
<DanaG> Those two things work fine for me.
<Authority> are there any documented upgrade procedures to go from Hardy to Intrepid Alpha 6?
<Gekz> yes
<Gekz> if you checked the documents you would know
<Gekz> lol
<gnomefreak> anyone care to tell me if claws-mail + gpg works for you?
<Gekz> Authority: To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<Gekz> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha6
<Authority> the only documents I can seem to find involve downloading the CD and reinstalling
<Authority> Gekz: is there a kubuntu version of that?  I don't seem to have update-manager
<Gekz> use sudo
<Gekz> ?
<Gekz> I dont know
<Gekz> -_-
<gnomefreak> Authority: adept or update-manager-kde but let me look
<gnomefreak> Authority: update-manager-kde
<gnomefreak> run that with -d option
<gnomefreak> although learning apt more might help, should also be documented on upgrade wiki
<Authority> gnomefreak: well I was just gonna replace all instances of hardy with intrepid in my sources.list, seems like that's worked in the past for me
<gnomefreak> Authority: not a good idea
<Authority> gnomefreak: ok then, good to know
<Gekz> how does the upgrade process work exactly?
<Gekz> in debian, what Authority said would work fine
<maco> Gekz: the gui things have "hints" so they know special cases to watch for
<maco> Gekz: there's do-release-upgrade for the CLI version
<gnomefreak> changing sources.list and using dist-upgrade == if you have non official packages apt doesnt know what to do with it
<gnomefreak> thats one example
<Gekz> ah.
<maco> there's also that lovely dapper-installed-evms and if you upraded to gutsy gutsy-kernel-hates-evms thing where evms was only removed if you used the official way, but if you did command line dist-upgrade, then evms stayed and started fighting the kernel for control of mounted partitions
<Gekz> lol
<gnomefreak> u-m was fixed to beable to work around most issues with upgrade, im not saying there are no bugs in it but its alot safer to use than terminal unless you use dp-release-upgrade although i haven't tested it in a while
<gnomefreak> oh yeah u-m allows you to go from LTS > LTS
<Authority> ok, the magic invocation for Kubuntu seems to be "kdesu 'adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel'"
<Gekz> sounds exciting
<Authority> just letting you know in case anyone else asks
<gnomefreak> Authority: from using earlier versions of adept i dont recommend using it
<Authority> gnomefreak: whatcha mean?  I've done upgrades to the past few releases using adept
<Authority> the only "un-official" packages I use are the KDE4 packages for Hardy, and I confirmed it's going to remove those
<gnomefreak> Authority: i said i dont recommend it and i dont think the documents do as well but i can look
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Authority> ok, so this is the recommended way.  I just didn't know how to make it accept upgrading to a development version
<gnomefreak> IIRC there was talk in either gg or hh dev cycles on removing adept and using something else but as i recall adept upstream devs had something to do with reason why we didnt
<Blitzcoder> Hey guys, I'm not able to install intrepid
<gnomefreak> magentar: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<magentar> thx
<sharperguy> Any reason why ubuntu can't just use the old blue globe icon for firefox and just call it "Web Browser"?
<Blitzcoder> The installer just says "??? ???" before partitioning starts
<gnomefreak> why not?
<gnomefreak> Blitzcoder: kubuntu?
<Blitzcoder> Problem appears in ubiquity and the alternate installer
<Blitzcoder> No, ubuntu
<Blitzcoder> /var/log/messages sais that libparted failed with segfaukt
<Blitzcoder> -k+l
<gnomefreak> Blitzcoder: are the md5 correct? and did you burn on lowest speed?
<Blitzcoder> But gparted works fine
<gnomefreak> Blitzcoder: its been known to happen
<Blitzcoder> gnomefreak, yes
<Blitzcoder> I burned 2 CD's, same Problem
<magentar> gnomefreak, do you know if they will make it in intrepid before it's release? probably not because of the beta freeze right?
<Blitzcoder> And the self test is ok
<Blitzcoder> I compiled and installed the lastest libparted on the livecd, but i didnt help
<Blitzcoder> the problem is, google doesnt search for "??? ???"
<Blitzcoder> I'm sure iam not the only one suffering from this bug
<gnomefreak> magentar: at this time no i dont. the person that was wroking on it had to leave home due to weather i havent heard from him since
<magentar> oh that's bad, thanks for the info
<TomJaeger> What's the deal with the "Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated"
<TomJaeger> warnings?
<TomJaeger> Are they supposed to be fixed in all the applications or is that warning going to be reverted?
<Blitzcoder> Many apps produce warnings like this
<Blitzcoder> Just warnings, nothing dramatic
<TomJaeger> Well, I don't think users should be exposed to them, as they're only helpful to developers
<cbr> hi, i'm experiencing troubles trying to resume from hibernation.. the system just carries out a normal boot
<cbr> how can i debug it or smth?
<mnemoc> hi, how can I force a partial-upgrade? I have human-theme and mplayer pending, but on the last auto-upgrade the maanger didn't ask me to do the partial thing
<khanh_coltech> i get some problem whem install driver for my ati card use envyng
<khanh_coltech> when i install, it show:
<khanh_coltech> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<khanh_coltech>     fixer.Resolve(True)
<khanh_coltech>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/package.py", line 421, in markInstall
<khanh_coltech>     pkg.markInstall()
<khanh_coltech>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Envy/packagemanager.py", line 198, in install
<khanh_coltech>     self.pkg.install(packages, self.widget)
<khanh_coltech>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Envy/abstraction.py", line 149, in install
<khanh_coltech>     myFunction(myArgs)
<khanh_coltech>   File "interface.py", line 391, in process
<khanh_coltech>     self.process(self.abstract.install, package)
<khanh_coltech>   File "interface.py", line 333, in driverMenu
<khanh_coltech>     a.driverMenu('fglrx')
<khanh_coltech>   File "interface.py", line 303, in mainMenu
<khanh_coltech>     a.mainMenu()
<khanh_coltech>   File "interface.py", line 432, in <module>
<khanh_coltech> Traceback (most recent call last):
<khanh_coltech> hellp me :(
<Tm_T> !pastebin | khanh_coltech
<ubottu> khanh_coltech: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<khanh_coltech> my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52521/
<khanh_coltech> /help
<aloisiojr> hey all, how can i make network-manager stop to manage my usb0 iface?
<aloisiojr> cause in gutsy i just need to set it as static in /etc/network/interfaces
<aloisiojr> but in intrepid this hint did't work
<slanning> definitely broke my system  \o/
<slanning> I guess the most important issue is that networking no longer works
<slanning> sorry, I spoke prematurely - networking works :x
<PrivateRolf> Any way I can upgrade to Intrepid without a CD?
<slanning> sure : update-manager -d     I think it is
<Pici> update-manager -d  caveat emptor of course.
<GoddamnDevil> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<PrivateRolf> Haha! Awesome. Thanks.
<GoddamnDevil> is another way
<PrivateRolf> What's the advantage of the --devel-release cflag
<PrivateRolf> ?
<GoddamnDevil> it checks if there's an devel release available
<PrivateRolf> AH
<GoddamnDevil> when II is officially published, you dont need --devel
<PrivateRolf> And there's no way to use ubiquity to make it a seperate partition?
<slanning> if I just....wait a while, will the nvidia driver get fixed by itself?
<PrivateRolf> 45 minutes.
<PrivateRolf> Joy.
<khanh_coltech> anyone get error with fglrx or envyng
<Blitzcoder> Hm, i cant install intrepid because liparted crashes while reading the partition table
<Blitzcoder> http://phpfi.com/358823
<Blitzcoder>  /var/log/messages
<Blitzcoder> there seems to be a problem with my windows ntfs partition
<Blitzcoder> Any ideas?
<slanning> I think my problem is : linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic   2.6.27-4.6     but then    linux-restricted-modules-generic  2.6.27-4.5
<Blitzcoder> my problem?
<slanning> no, me me me
<GoddamnDevil> slanning: thats not a problem..
<slanning> hmmm... :/
<GoddamnDevil> slanning: what's the problem?
<GoddamnDevil> too lazy to use scroll :)
<slanning>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a bunch of   "open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"   fb1, fb2, etc.
<slanning> well, graphics no longer works
<slanning> I try using the "default" configuration, but that didn't work either
<GoddamnDevil> what grapchics card
<slanning> I thought the nvidia driver is not right with the kernel
<DBO> why is boot concurrency not enabled by default in upstart?
<slanning> GeForce GO 7600
<GoddamnDevil> have you manually edited xorg.conf
<skyjumper> is anyone successfully using the 'nv' driver in intrepid?
<Samushka> i'm no linux expert, but it seems like my intel x3100 integrated graphics card isn't working in Intrepid ... is this a known problem, or is there something that i need to do to get the driver running?
<Samushka> i checked the forums, but can't find anything.
<skyjumper> try the bug tracker
<Samushka> what's the URL ?
<skyjumper> launchpad.net
<Samushka> ok, what i just search in the search box?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Samushka> nvm
<Samushka> is there a command i can type to see what video driver is currently loaded?
<astraljava> Samushka: `lsmod` gives you a list of modules loaded into memory.
<Samushka> i basically want to see what video card ubuntu detects, as i suspect it's in VESA mode at the moment.
<Assid> yello
<astraljava> Samushka: What card do you have then?
<Assid> im baaack!
<Samushka> well i have an intel x3100
<Samushka> (integrated)
<skyjumper> Samushka: you'll probably have to look through xorg.log
<skyjumper> though i'm not sure where it is in ubuntu
<Samushka> ok ill use the find command.
<skyjumper> oh heh /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Assid> ~release
<Assid> err.. forgot the bots' cmd
<astraljava> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Joeb454> ok can somebody just confirm something for me?
<Joeb454> Intrepid is keeping the theme from 8.04 (it may be slightly modified, I don't know)
<Joeb454> but is New Human still going to be an optional theme in the appearance dialog?
<Assid> astraljava: theres another page normally.. that shows the roadmap
<Assid> !roadmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap
<Assid> basically on which date is what release
<xxploit> Joeb454, appears that way, at least thats the default for alpha 6
<astraljava> !release intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<astraljava> Meh.
<Joeb454> xxploit, if it's still there as an option that's good :) I actually preferred it
<xxploit> Joeb454, yeh its there as an option
<astraljava> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Joeb454> ok thanks xxploit :)
<Joeb454> does it run in a VM yet?
<Assid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Assid> there we go
<Pici> Assid: its !schedule btw
<Assid> aah yes
<Assid> give me a break i havent been here in a while
<Assid> so you guys still need more mirrors?
 * Pici shrugs
<Assid> for the whole release party thing
<Assid> what what?!?!
<Assid> cmon i pushed around a couple hundred gigs last time around
<astraljava> Assid: You should understand that this is probably not the channel to ask.
<Pici> Assid: I'm by no means an authority on this. I'm just saying that I don't know.
<Pici> Assid: But I'd bet we'd be happy to have another mirror somewhere.
<Assid> astraljava: yeah i know.. but i dont mean it officially..
<Assid> more like expected number of downloaders
<Assid> like hardy was a big update..
<astraljava> Okay. Well I'm sure all mirrors are appreciated.
<Assid> hrmm buzz me when its up :P
<astraljava> Assid: Beta is around very soon.
<Assid> astraljava: yeah waiting for that to upgrade my lappy
<mickstephenson> Alright this is driving me crazy, I have updated intrepid and the toolbar in nautilus has gone, and there seems to be no options in the UI to bring it back, I feel ridiculously silly that I cant sort it out, surely I don't have to enable it in gconf.
<GoddamnDevil> mickstephenson: rm .nautilus from homefolder to revert to defaults
<maxb> Hi, I have wireless hardware which went from using madwifi to ath5k_pci in intrepid - it can no longer complete WPA negotiation
<maxb> Does anyone have an idea whether the ath5k_pci driver is supposed to be mostly working at this point?
<maxb> Also, is madwifi completely dropped from intrepid, or is it practical to revert to it as a workaround?
<TeLLuS> No candidate version found for kworldclock or kworldclock-kde4 in Kubuntu intrepid... Why?
<maxb> Hmm, I think the "Hardware Drivers" tool is lying to me
<maxb> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<maxb> yet I have ath_pci / ath_hal loaded
<za119> hey I just installed ubuntu 8.10 (latest version) on my macbook pro, got everything set up, the usual (I am somewhat familiar to ubuntu), and randomly my main mouse button (my only mouse button) now just keeps right clicking instead of regular clicing, and my f12 key (usually right click button) is now the regualr click.. help!!!
<za119> I am 99.9% sure its an extremely simple fix
<za119> hey I just installed ubuntu 8.10 (latest version) on my macbook pro, got everything set up, the usual (I am somewhat familiar to ubuntu), and randomly my main mouse button (my only mouse button) now just keeps right clicking instead of regular clicing, and my f12 key (usually right click button) is now the regualr click.. help!!!
<za119> srry
<za119> internet shut out
<DShepherd> can files be dragged and dropped between tabs in nautilus?
<za119> yes
<za119> but using the F12 key instead of the mouse button
<za119> any ideas
<Nubbie> hey guys, having an issue with ecryptfs
<Nubbie> it won't automatically mount on login
<Nubbie> i can't get it to mount short of calling mount from the terminal.
<Nubbie> any ideas?
<slestak> i installed alpha6 on a dual boot inspiron, formattign and overwriting my hardy install.  intrepid works well and uses nvidia driver on sda2
<slestak> however, after installing intrepid, my gutsy install on sda3 will not load nvidia kernel module.  it worked perfectly before install.
<slestak> i had to edit xorg.conf and select the nv driver.
<za119> hey I just installed ubuntu 8.10 (latest version) on my macbook pro, got everything set up, the usual (I am somewhat familiar to ubuntu), and randomly my main mouse button (my only mouse button) now just keeps right clicking instead of regular clicing, and my f12 key (usually right click button) is now the regualr click.. help!!!
<slestak> i have tried to re-enable the restricted driver in gutsy, which reinstalls nvidia-glx-new, but it still will not load.
<slestak> the /boot is not shared between installs.  grub is installed in MBR
<slestak> i know this is related to my intrepid install, the timing was too coincidental
<bsnider> i was expecting a lot more updates today. like the new kernel and nvidia driver
<crimsun> erm, we're in beta freeze.
<crimsun> a new kernel and nvidia driver likely won't happen unless the existing one(s) kill people in their sleep.
<alteregoa> someone figured out to run fah gpu app on linux?
<bsnider> crimsun, i just tested the fedora beta on a crackbook, and it worked great, in addition to having lots of newer stuff than intrepid
<crimsun> bsnider: that's great, but ... we're in beta freeze.
<bsnider> crimsun, i'll beta freeze you
<slestak> can any devs comment on whether im crazy for thinking installing intrepid on sda2 shouldv'e had any effect on sda3?
<crimsun> bsnider: uh huh.
<slestak> could dkms have changed anything in grub maybe?  since i am having a kernel module problem?
<crimsun> slestak: it shouldn't affect anything, but dkms is another mess of beans altogether.
<slestak> isnt dkms in II by default?  this gutsy install was solid and functional before installing intrepid
<slestak> i partitioned manually using livecd installed and only formatted /dev/sda2
<Lofde_> Hello, I installed ubuntustudio-desktop and some more of the packages like the audio and video, and it changed my startup screen after the kernal before the welcome screen and it changed my shutdown screen, how can i change these back? what
<crimsun> Lofde_: remove usplash-theme-ubuntustudio and regenerate the initramfs
<slestak> Lofde_: I _think_ installing ubuntu-desktop will straighten it out.
<slestak> double check me on that
<crimsun> slestak: what precisely is the issue with sda3?
<slestak> it has gutsy installed, and will not boot into X.  tells me that the nvidia kernel module cannot be loaded.
<slestak> nvidia-glx-new will install, but still not boot into x
<crimsun> slestak: did dkms generate an nvidia module for your intrepid kernel?
<maxb> I'm seeing "The Network Manager applet cannot find some requested resources" popups during upgrading. Is this just an inevitable bit of noise from the upgrade, do you think?
<crimsun> slestak: that's the most common failure I've seen
<crimsun> slestak: i.e., dkms generates, by default, modules for the /running/ kernel version
<slestak> crimsun: yes, the restricted driver works for intrepid
<slestak> crimsun: now, the first time I booted intrepid, before I did the first apt update and install 290MB of patches, I tried to use the restricted driver manager to load the nvidia driver.
<slestak> crimsun: clicking on it didn't bring up any dialog other than prompt to authenticate, but it never tried to dl or anything.  i wounder if that eerlay restricted driver manager might've touched sda3?
<slestak> after updating apt and installing the packages it said were updated since alpha6 was released, the nvidia installed cleanly
<slestak> on II, but not on GG
<crimsun> slestak: need compilation spew to really diagnose
<slestak> i checked /var/log/messages on II to see if sda3 was mounted at all, but the running instance during install was the livecd, so its log is not avaialble.
<DShepherd> can files be dragged and dropped between tabs in nautilus ? (intrepid)
<Delvien> DShepherd:  i just did.
<Delvien> DShepherd: it will also make you go to that tab
<slestak> crimsun: do you think this rates a launchpad bug?
<DShepherd> Delvien, ok thanks
<slestak> crimsun: or is it too early to tell?  how do I get a compilation spew?
<crimsun> slestak: look at where dkms dumps its compilation log
<crimsun> slestak: and yes, file a bug, please.
<slestak> crimsun: i apologize, i know very little about dkms.  would you happen to know where that is?  do i need to enable the log to be saved and do sth or is lit likely on the laptop already and I need to find it?
<slestak> crimsun: do you tin this is nvidia-glx-new or dkms when filing at launchpad?
<crimsun> slestak: it's spread all over.  See dpkg -L dkms
<crimsun> slestak: and the package affected is dkms, not nvidia*
<slestak> crimsun: ok.  tyvm.  i'll document this and submit a bug tonight.
<slestak> crimsun: but, dkms is not in gutsy, so could this really be it?  i wonder if dkms changes anything on the grub boot line?
<slestak> grub and the mbr are really the only common point between these installs
<slestak> crimsun: do you want me to find you in here with that compilation output before posting the bug?
<crimsun> slestak: dkms doesn't touch GRUB AFAICT
<crimsun> slestak: just attach it to the bug, please.  I'm not around very often, so you'd only block on me.
<slestak> crimsun: well, ty for your time.
<elwood> hi guys
<elwood> and girls
<omegamormegil> I'm trying to test/use an AT&T 3G USB cellular modem with intrepid.  I've been following the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing and I've actually gotten it to connect with wvdial, but how do I get the computer to use the ppp0 interface to connect to the internet?
<omegamormegil> Thanks for any response in advance, I just noticed the time and I have to step out for a while.
<petersaints> guys... I have an issue with de current daily-live ISO
<petersaints> Safe graphics mode
<petersaints> seems to not be working anymore
<petersaints> is this a know issue?
<petersaints> My System doesn't display correctly with the opensource nv drivers
<petersaints> I always have to use Safe Graphics Mode, so that it uses vesa, and after install I install the official proprietary NVIDIA drivers
<fiyawerx> has anyone seen this? just realize im using ibex - Maximum number of clients reachedError: cannot open display: :0.0
<fiyawerx>  when trying to launch firefox
<fiyawerx> was working fine but now i can't even start a new terminal, same thing
<fiyawerx> was after it sat for a few hours while I was out
<outbri> fiyawerx: channel etiquette says to not use enter as punctuation and to do it all on one line. No, I haven't seen that problem.
<kane77> too late he's gone.. I got the same thing one time after installing few updates but after restart of gnome it was OK
<Lofde_> anyone care to help me with my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5884038#post5884038  wireless not auto connecting on boot
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-01
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm not the only one for whom flash is totally messed up, right?
<Lofde_> Alex_Gaynor,  64bit?
<Lofde_> my flash works
<Volkodav> skype still acting up on 64 bit ?
<Volkodav> mine crashed as soon as logs in
<maccam-sager> is the intel ethernet card killing bug fixed yet?
<maccam-sager> anybody?
<bruce89> don't think os
<maccam-sager> the 2.6.27 kernel just hit the final RC, rc8...
<bruce89> it should be fixed upstream, but there haven't been any new kernels in Intrepid
<maccam-sager> gotcha
<bruce89> it appears to have been fixed in git http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=647462940c9aaf1382dd1f23e003dc12c60a6c35
<bruce89> actually, that was reverted, but a later commit does something else
<maccam-sager> yeah it looks like that one just disables the driver anyway..?
<bruce89> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=bd0f0a2ac616336bdea1270e7d2c0c56ddceb76d is the later one
<Lofde_> anyone know why wireless wont automatically connect at boot?
<Seb> i'm trying to dist-upgrade from hardy to intrepid, but i'm hitting a circular dependency: libc6 <-> findutils
<Seb> any advice ?
<TeslaTony> Is it possible to install one without the other? Manually?
<Lofde_> Seb
<Lofde_> I wouldnt do that
<Lofde_> seriously Seb i had so much problems
<Lofde_> I would HIGHLY recommend downloading an ISO and doing it that way
<Lofde_> I tried to upgrade through the internet, and it ended up turning out so bad
<Lofde_> not saying that it would be like that for you
<Lofde_> but i think with it being alpha theres so many dependency bugs that you might have issues if you do it like that
<bruce89> of course libc6 dependency issues are serious
<TeslaTony> I installed through the net, and have had trouble, but Intrepid is Alpha. Duh.
<TeslaTony> Seb: You might try doing the install through the CD, which should bypass the dependencies
<Seb> TeslaTony: this is a chroot, unfortunately
<Seb> but no worries, i totally understand it's still alpha
<Seb> i was just thinking maybe someone in here might have found a way around it, but after playing with dpkg/apt-get for about 30 minutes, I don't think there is a solution right now
<bruce89> findutils predepends on libc >=2.7
<Lofde_> Seb, have you tried apt-get install libc6 , apt-get install findutils ect
<Lofde_> Seb read the 2nd or 1st and 2nd result, see if these come close or apply, i think they might http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+intrepid++libc6+findutils&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<bruce89> Gutsy to Intrepid? that's not going to be a good idea
<Lofde_> Im sure it also applys to hardy herion too tho
<Lofde_> i think once the release comes out
<Lofde_> a dist-upgrade would probably work really well
<Seb> Lofde_: yeah I tried those
<Lofde_> just for some reason i had so much trouble, i did a full reinstall, really happy that i did tho, im really into this new stuff.. i like it a lot.. cleaned up a buncha stuff too
<eklof> Hi
<eklof> anyone have o x60s and no sound in ibex?
<Lofde_> eklof,  lots of no sound issues in ibex
<outbri> Lofde_: any fixes? :P
<TeslaTony> Does Intrepid use KDE4 for Kubuntu, or is it still KDE3?
<jtechidna> KDE4
<TeslaTony> Ah. I think that solved the problem. Thanks
<supert0nes> is there gonna be an update to flash for the rc soon?
<supert0nes> the beta has some serious streaming issues with things like pandora and youtube
<danbh_intrepid> man, I just lost sound with flash
<danbh_intrepid> ....
<danbh_intrepid> crap!!!!!!
<bruce89> of course there's no problems with swfdec
<Lofde_> i have the adobe flash version installed and i have audio with flash and flash seems to be working great
<Lofde_> i am using the 64bit amd version
<danbh_intrepid> bruce89: no, this is a pure ubuntu problem.  The latest updates borked pulseaudio for me
<bruce89> danbh_intrepid: it has been a bit dodgy for a while
<bruce89> killing pulseaudio and restarting it works for me howeber
<danbh_intrepid> how do I do that?
<bruce89> killall pulseaudio
<bruce89> pulseaudio
<danbh_intrepid> simple enough : )
<danbh_intrepid> does it through errors for you when you do that?
<timboy> is the e1000 eeprom issue corrected now if I want to update?
<bruce89> perhaps /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart may work
<bruce89> timboy: not yet
<timboy> bruce89, any idea on how soon?
<danbh_intrepid> bruce89: well, the kill and restart worked, awesome!!!
<bruce89> timboy: it has been commited to git
<timboy> how long usually does it take those commits to see light? will we see it in the beta do you think?
<bruce89> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=bd0f0a2ac616336bdea1270e7d2c0c56ddceb76d
<bruce89> the next kernel update will have it
<bruce89> which happened about 30 minutes ago
<timboy> bruce89, so if I upgrade now the kernel I get will have the patch in it?
<bruce89> no
<DanaG> PA 0.9.12 is extremely crashy for me.
<DanaG> Or rather, it's lazy.
<DanaG> It randomly decides, "Oh hey, I'm idle.  I quit."
<mneptok> given how PA performs when it IS active, i'd call that a fetaure.
<mneptok> *feature
<DanaG> NOt when it makes videos and Pidgin simply hang.
<bruce89> perhaps https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274577 in pulseaudio "Frozen Bubble Freezes Due to Sound? Happened after update." [Medium,Incomplete]
<Gekz> hmm
<Gekz> virtualbox additions doesnt work in an intrepid guest
<Gekz> :<
<Gekz> I can't do seamless mode
<TeslaTony> Does Intrepid have support for Atheros chipsets? If so, would Madwifi conflict with it?
<Gekz> TeslaTony: which atheros?
<Gekz> the AR5002?
<danbh_intrepid> TeslaTony: not yet
<Gekz> it does
<TeslaTony> DWA 556. I forget which chipset it uses
<Gekz> 2.6.27 has ath5k
<Gekz> and ath5k works with the eeepc
<Gekz> that's as much as I know
<TeslaTony> Ah. Would ath5k interfere with MadWifi?
<Gekz> yes
<Gekz> but
<Gekz> easily stopped
<Gekz> you just blacklist it
<TeslaTony> Cool. How?
<Gekz> sometimes it interferes, other times it does not
<Gekz> in the /etc/modprobe.d
<Gekz> or whatever the equivalent is in ubuntu
<Gekz> modules.d
<Gekz> its something .d
<TeslaTony> Eh...time to worship at the altar of Google again
<solarion> is there gonna be an OOo3 package in intrepid?
<solarion> I've heard about there being one, but havent' seen one
<euther> I've seen a number of ath5k issues in the irclogs and bugs.ubuntu.com; is it possible to revert to madwifi without going outside the package system ?
<danbh_intrepid> solarion: I think the answer is no.  There is a deb on the OO.org website, but version 3 isnt even in debian experimental yet, for whatever reason
<maccam-sager> damn i heard rumors of them including the beta and then upgrading to final later
<danbh_intrepid> solarion: that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, I mean, why wouldn't you put a beta of something into the least supported, most cutting edge, of the repos?
<danbh_intrepid> maccam-sager: well, I have no inside info, so take what I say with a grain of salt.  But, that is what they did with ff3.  BUT, the beta was at least in the repos.
<danbh_intrepid> I had another thought the other day about this too.  There might be allot of integration software that mixes openoffice with other parts of linux.  Those packages might be no where close to being ready.  Anyway, Im just speculating
<wt> yo...is it normal for the splash screen on Kubuntu ibex to lock up my Dell 1420 laptop?
<wt> if I hit alt-f1 and get to a text console, it resumes booting
<samueltehg33k> hey guys when will the xubuntu IBEX alpha come out?
<samueltehg33k> *beta
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<mbamford> Having trouble suspending in intrepid (I could in hardy), i'm getting these errors in dmesg: [ 1641.312027] pm_op(): usb_dev_suspend+0x0/0x20 [usbcore] returns -16 / [ 1641.312086] PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend: error -16 / [ 1641.312089] PM: Some devices failed to suspend.  any ideas?
<wt> yay....kubuntu just lost my keyboard on a normal boot on my Dell 1420
<wt> and now the splashscreen locked the computer again
<wt> oh well...
<wt> seems to work this time
<wt> keyboards gone again...
<wt> and now it's back
<wt> I wonder if scim is causing this
<solarion> there's always inrepid-backports, I suppose
<solarion> I'm wanting some of the tasty Sun plugins, tho (e.g. presentation console)
<keldrum> anyone know what "system setting" in network manager does?
<danbh_intrepid> I think it sets your settings to the interfaces file
<danbh_intrepid> rather than just in nm
<keldrum> Would that allow the connection's config to be remembered after reboots?
<danbh_intrepid> i dunno, I thought nm did that anyway
<keldrum> In my case, I've had to enter the wireless network password every time
<keldrum> have you experienced this?
<danbh_intrepid> well, nm is a broken beast, but sorry, I can't comment any further.  I'm sick of dealing with the network stuff.  Im sure it will get worked out eventually
<blueapples> hey guys i am having trouble finding information about ubuntu's keyring system... can someone point me in the right direction?
<outbri> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<DanaG> Oh yeah, any ETA for the upcoming kernel image with fixed e1000e?
 * DanaG cares more about knowing an ETA than about the actual date itself.
<crimsun> not yet, not as of -rc8 at least
<DanaG> Aah, so be it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this time I un-disabled the glitch-free... and got... not glitchy audio.
<DanaG> "un-disabled" -- lovely word there.
<xukun_> how do I activate compiz in Intrepid?
<elmargol> I still have bug #274357 can someone confirm this please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274357 in jockey "jockey-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274357
<xukun_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<a_c_m> <faq>Whens it out?</faq>
<xukun_> I thought compiz was activated default with Intrepid
<Lynoure> xukun_: depends a bit on the hardware you have, I think
<xukun_> Lynoure, I have P4 2.66ghz and nvidia 6600 video card, that should be enough for compiz or not?
<Lynoure> xukun_: Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia myself. Might be that you need the non-free drivers for that
<Lynoure> xukun_: I'm under impression one does not get very far with nvidia and floss drivers
<xukun_> Lynoure, the drivers are already installed
<Lynoure> (that's the reason I don't use Nvidia at all myself)
<xukun_> Lynoure, so you are ati man. I thought ati is(was) linux unfriendly
<a_c_m> anyone know what part of this month ibex is meant to get released in/
<Lynoure> xukun_: not an ati man (just a non-proprietary woman), just that Intel and Ati both are more floss friendly. If one is ok with proprietary drivers, I've heard Nvidia can be very nice for games
<clusty> is compiz broken for everyone for now?
<Hobbsee> nope
<clusty> Hobbsee, i cannot enable compiz anymore. I have 3d drivers since glxinfo outputs lots of stuff
<clusty> any clue which direction to proceed?
<Lofde_> Anyone know anything about " Guest Sessions " ?
<jrib> Lofde_: you should ask a better (more specific) question
<Lofde_> Well I know i can launch a guest session after i log in, i would like to be able to have 2 users, my self ( and guest) that i can click from the very start (gdm) and choose my account, and have the other account for anyone else
<Lofde_> it defeats the purpose of having a guest account to me, to have to have me login first, for someone i dont trust to be able to access it, i would like them to be able to access it at boot
<Lofde_> or from my locked screen saver
<Lofde_> ops, i didnt mean to leave
<Lofde_> did you get that message jrib
<Lofde_> or what i said before i left
<jrib> Lofde_: yep, I don't know about guest sessions though
<Lofde_> oh alright thanks for listening atleast heh
<DigitalFiz> how do i get intrepid?
<bazhang> DigitalFiz, the nightly build?
<DigitalFiz> nm i found it
<DigitalFiz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> yup
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i am having some trouble getting compiz to work after yesterday's updates
<zniavre> no problem here with compiz
<clusty> when i try to enable it i get a window saying it cannot be enabled
<clusty> zniavre, nvidia drivers?
<zniavre> yes
<clusty> which ones?
<zniavre> did you start composite metacity ?
<clusty> i use 177
<zniavre> 173
<clusty> zniavre, what do you mean start composite metacity?
<clusty> i tryied enabling it back from the menu: preferences->appeareance ....
<zniavre> metacity can use his own composite now >gconf-editor >apps>metacity>general >composite-managercheck if it's unchecked
<zniavre> im using fusion-icon to launch compiz
<clusty> it's unchecked
<clusty> do i need to check it ?
<zniavre> nop
<zniavre> you should try fusion-icon
<clusty> is that a package?
<zniavre> yes
<zniavre> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<clusty> doing it
<clusty> what is that for?
<zniavre> as beryl-manager it's an icon on systray who made switching compiz/metacity easier
<zniavre> im only use this instead of preference >appearence ...
<clusty> zniavre, works. do i add it to my .xinitrc?
<clusty> or how to autostart it
<clusty> ?
<zniavre> preferences>session >add to startup (sorry im french i do not know apps name in english
<zniavre> to launch it it's on main menu>system tolls
<zniavre> tools*
<clusty> back in a jiffy :D
<clusty> zniavre, ca marche .... :D
<clusty> thanks a bunch
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> great
<clusty> zniavre, are you using ubuntu nvidia or envy?
<zniavre> ubuntu nvidia
<clusty> i use envy since ubuntu breaks X after every update :(
<zniavre> i get worries to make them working but now it's since 2 mounths
<zniavre> working since*
<clusty> any clues how far away is the open source nvidia driver?
<zniavre> no ideas sorry
<clusty> ok thanks
<Gekz> what's envy?
<Pici> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Gekz> explain
<Gekz> that wasnt very detailed
<Gekz> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gekz> neither was that
<Pici> The envyng driver packages contain the latest drivers from ati or nvidia, but are untested in Ubuntu
<Gekz> it's a package?
<Gekz> bah, please, go into detail
<Gekz> what is it
<Gekz> lol
<Hobbsee> Gekz: google is your friend?
<Hobbsee> You're in a semi-development channel - this isn't #ubuntu.
<Gekz> Google is never my friend
<TheInfinity> Gekz: $search_maschine is your friend :p
<Gekz> lol
<Gekz> I'm finding it hard to type as is
<Gekz> I punched a light off my ceiling by accident
<penguin42> Does intrepid have any new X stuff?
<penguin42> server/monitor detection in particular
<penguin42> (or pointers to release notes stuff would be a reasonable alternate answer)
<penguin42> ah found it
<lore20> hi
<penguin42> ho
<lore20> what do u think about new intrepid wallpaper?
<skyjumper> do the envy nvidia drivers currently work?
<lore20> envy... it broke my TV
<skyjumper> physically broke?
<lore20> yes
<lore20> with ATI
<skyjumper> how
<lore20> It starts sending malphormed signal to my CRT TV (without any protection)
<lore20> via S-Video
<skyjumper> i've never heard of any signal being able to physically damage a TV
<skyjumper> the tv was pretty old?
<lore20> Older TV might broke
<lore20> yes...  10-15 year ago.. i don't remembre
<lore20> if u use incorrect resolution/refresh rate
<lore20> newer one just say "Out of range"
<skyjumper> i thought that was only true of CRT monitors
<skyjumper> and even then, not as true as people claim
<lore20> skyjumper: and what i sayd
<lore20> (said
<penguin42> skyjumper: You could do it back with 15 year old kit - if you were really really really unlucky
<lore20> however i prefer install graphic driver myself, withoud envy
<skyjumper> yeah, i've never had that lack of luck. dunno
<penguin42> me neither
<skyjumper> i once had an old vga monitor by Gateway that would do higher resolutions than it was spec'd for
<lore20> skyjumper: have u broken it?
<skyjumper> no
<skyjumper> the worst it did was the crisp high pitched click sound, and a black screen
 * penguin42 tries to decide whether to update his machine today (before his new monitor arrives tomorrow) or leave it till after - I suppose the new one might do better hot-plugdetect
<DanaG> I had a CRT monitor that I drove at 1280x960@100Hz... and it made an obnoxious high-pitched squeal.
<DanaG> Then the convergence eventually became quite horrible.
<Bob_Dole> I'm on the 8.10 alpha6, and wondering how do I enable the guest account, or use it?
 * penguin42 hits the magic button update-manager and hopes for the best
<Bob_Dole> ?
<lamalex> Bob_Dole: all I had to do was click the guest account and it logged in for me
<jaxdahl2> hmm, how can i tell uvesafb to try a different mode? running modprob uvesafb mode=... doesn't do anything as far as i can tell
<Bob_Dole> I'm not seeing a guest account
<lamalex> not seeing it where?
<coz_> hey guys...  is autoconfiguration for wacom tablets.. going to be in the release?  apparenlty the configuring xorg.conf for wacom is going to be dropped from what I read so far?
<jaxdahl2> can't rmmod uvesafb as it says it's already in use
<Bob_Dole> Oh, I see it when logged in now..but not before logged in
<lamalex> yeah, you should probably file a bug on that
<jaxdahl2> should i be running 2.6.27-4 or 2.6.27-5 with intrepid?
<Bob_Dole> I'mma log out and see if I see it shows up.
<Bob_Dole> Yeah. Have to be logged in to get to the guest account. I'm wanting this for a school, once the final is out put linux computers around the campus.. need to be able to log in with a guest, or guest style account without logging in as administrator :/
<jaxdahl2> hooray, got the uvesafb working on my 1440x900 laptop virtual terms
<Omar87> Is it safe to upgrade to the first beta release of Intrepid Ibex that is due tomorrow 2/10/2008?
<penguin42> Omar87: Not if you have an e1000e ether
<jaxdahl2> safe is a matter of perspective
 * penguin42 notes the message on the update manager -c -d really needs a BIIIG message about that
<Omar87> jaxdahl2, That's so true.
<Omar87> jaxdahl2, but I mean in general, is the beta release that's due tomorrow okay?
<penguin42> Omar87: As I say, don't touch it if you have an Intel e1000e, don't even try it
<Omar87> jaxdahl2, because I updated to Hardy Heron when it was still Alpha 4. Is the situation really different with Intrepid Ibex?
<Omar87> penguin42?
<penguin42> Omar87: There's a known problem with e1000e cards with recent kernels (all distros) that can cause the flash to be corrupted
<penguin42> Omar87: The guys from Intel are working hard on it, but for the moment stay clear of 2.6.27 stuff
<Omar87> penguin42, so what you're trying to state here is that the problem is not with Ubuntu itself?
<Omar87> penguin42, how do I find out if I my intel is an e1000e or not?
<penguin42> Omar87: The problem is also in some other beta/alpha releases of distros; I'm not 100% sure on how to detect e1000e - I'd say if you can see it in the output of a dmesg or an lspci then stay clear; I believe the affected set of hardware is smaller than that but don't know the details
<Omar87> penguin42, oh I see.
<Omar87> If I ever find anything new, would like me to let you know?
<Omar87> would *you*
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> I'm not involved in it, just saw the warnings go past
<Omar87> penguin42, yeah, that's right, but I believe it would help with the development of the coming new born Ubuntu, wouldn't it?
<penguin42> Omar87: Oh correct - but I'm not a dev
<Omar87> oh, okay. :)
<Omar87> Actually, neither am I, lol.
<Omar87> But, I'm looking forward to be one in the near future.
<Omar87> being*
<Lynoure> I keep on getting "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" on Amarok, any idea what could help?
<Lynoure> the kubuntu start ditty did play fine
<e\ectro_> anyone else getting this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263211  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263211 in xorg "apps-wont-open-due-to-maximum-clients-reached-error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<e\ectro_> just hate having to kill X
<e\ectro_> everytime I get home from work
<s0u][ight> hello what part of ubuntu loads the driver/module for hotkeys?
<tommydanger> so I try to setup the psptoolchain on kubuntu but it keeps crashing on me, some buffer overflow, however it works fine with ubuntu 8.04 :/
<tommydanger> why's that?
<tommydanger> it also crashes on tty but as said very same script works on ubuntu 8.04, haven't tested with ubuntu 8.10 yet
<slanning> lo, after dist-upgrading yesterday, networking no longer worked - so I booted into an older kernel (2.6.24-19-generic) and it works
<slanning> on the newer one it complains about not finding the ethernet device
<slanning> thanks to GoddamnDevil's advice, I ended up reinstalling : sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic
<slanning> but is there something else I need to do maybe, to like generate the network device or whatever?
<afief> anybody knows if the new Gimp will get into the repository for ibex?
<Hew> afief: 2.4.7-1ubuntu1 is currently in Intrepid, and we're in Feature Freeze, so I wouldn't think so
<afief> oh:( well it doesn't look as big an improvement as 2.2 -> 2.4 was
<Hew> afief: Someone might run it from a PPA though, that seems to be happening with a lot of new releases that are just missing out atm
<Hew> afief: Or you can jump into Jaunty development early ;-)
<PolitikerNEU> Will Gimp 2.6 become part of intrepid?
<Hew> PolitikerNEU: No
<Hew> PolitikerNEU: Intrepid is in Feature Freeze
<afief> I always jump early but with this laptop hardy wouldn't even boot, ibex is missing graphic acceleration(ATI) and the wacom doesn't seem to work:(
<PolitikerNEU> ok :-(
<Hew> afief: Yes, I know the fglrx issue is known at least, it's not compatible with the new xorg
<afief> Hew, yes I sent ATI a letter telling them that it's about time they release a compatible driver
<Hew> afief: Heh, nice :-)
<afief> Hew, oh that's my duty as a Free Software Citizen :-)
<Hew> afief: Indeed, it's the duty of all of us! I really should be writing more letters myself :P
<jaxdahl2> i am a slave to nvidia :(
<TeslaTony> Slave to NVidia, slave to ATI..it' like choosing the lesser of two weevils.
<afief> jaxdahl2, so was I, until AMD started releasing specs, so I started supporting them(even though Intel makes better processors)
<afief> Hew, it's easier when you're sending 10+ letters a week anyway(yeah still prefer dead tree letters over emails)
<frank23> fglrx doesn't work in intrepid at all? There will be alot of angry people when intrepid is released! Thankfully it doesn't affect me
<Teisei> I need help
<Teisei> http://i34.tinypic.com/2ecqijl.png
<Teisei> Why does my Compiz do this ?
<timboy> any news of when the e1000 kernel patch will be pushed to updates?
<Teisei> Anybody else with problems with webcam ?
<Teisei> Only Ekiga and aMSN are able to view webcam preview
<x1250> what package contains new human theme? I thought it could be gnome-themes, but dpkg -L doesn't says no.
<x1250> arrch, human-theme, shame on me :$
<legend2440> is it still too soon to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<legend2440> and is it true there will be an option in intrepid to restore files that are in the Trash to their original locations?
<x1250> legend2440, yep, you can restore files from the trash...
<legend2440> x1250: ok thanks
<penguin42> hmm the update has just replaced my backdrop by what I assume is the new Ibex one - I've got to say I don't like it
<bronson> Wow, I apt-get upgraded yesterday and now my audio is totally broken.
<bronson> I get the log-in sound, but everything else just says, Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<bronson> killall pulseaudio fixes things.
<bronson> Criminy, isn't it time for PA to start working?
<timboy> any news of when the e1000 kernel patch will be pushed to updates?
<Skiessi> hi
<Skiessi> when is the first beta going to be released?
<Skiessi> no one knows? ok I'll just check the schedule
<Skiessi> tomorrow? o_O
<Skiessi> great
<Tamagotono> Has anyone gotten the knetworkmanager to work properly yet?  Or is it only still broken on my machine?  I am currently using nm-applet or wicd for my networking.
<GoddamnDevil> does someone has knowledge of freeze exception for gimp
<GoddamnDevil> is it going to included in II or??
<JontheEchidna> Tamagotono: it should be working now
<Tamagotono> JontheEchidna: I am fully updated.  Do I just need to uninstall network-manager-gnome to get it working or should I reconfigure the settings???
<JontheEchidna> I dunno
<JontheEchidna> I just know that supposedly a fixed knetworkmanager was released a few days ago
<Tamagotono> OK, I'll play with it and see if I can get it to work.  Thank you.
<yavapai> last nights cd image booted to white screen no mouse or keyboard
<yavapai> i have via pc3500 mobo
<Tamagotono> Yay!  Knetworkmanager IS working!
<JontheEchidna> Tamagotono: :)
<Tamagotono> It was wierd, I had the knetworkmanager applet running alongside the nm-applet, both were showing the network statis but I tried to reconfigure the settings and it said it wasn't installed.  So I installed it and it worked!  :)
<edgy_> JontheEchidna, Tamagotono: when you say knetworkmanager is working, what do you mean? e.g if I click on the icon, I see the wireless network, if I click on it nothing happens
<Stormx2> Hi. Am I right in thinking the intrepid beta has been released?
<Tamagotono> It means that I can now click on a wireless network and it actually tries to connect (it even succeeded!)  :)
<edgy_> Tamagotono: for me that doesn't work, what did you do to fix it?
<edgy_> Tamagotono: I can do it with the icon from gnome but not knetworkmanager
<Tamagotono> edgy_: I tried to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure knetworkmanager' but it said that it wasn't installed so I ran ' sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde' and it installed it.
<Tamagotono> then I ran 'killall nm-applet knetworkmanager ; knetworkmanager' then when it came up I was able to use it.
<Don_Miguel> Tamagotono, good one !
<edgy_> Tamagotono: I already have it installed so reconfigure doesn't complain. I now killed nm-applet and knetworkmanager, when I lauch kentworkmanager again I see an icon like a grey globe
<edgy_> Tamagotono: when I click on it I see options like new connection, edit connection but don't see my wifi network
<edgy_> Tamagotono: should I go to new connection or what?
<Tamagotono> edgy_: yes, try going to ->new connection ->wlan0 (or whatever your wireless is) then select your wireless network.
<Tamagotono> If your ssid is hidden, you may have to type it in for it to work.
<edgy_> Tamagotono: but knetworkmanger used to show the wifi nets automatically when I click on the icon,has this been changed?
<Tamagotono> for me, it only shows networks that I have connected to, when I click on the icon.
<edgy_> Tamagotono: I would try it later since this will disconnect me but I thought the bug filed is because knetworkmanager should show all the nets when you click on it like used to be and like the gnome applet do
<edgy_> I wonder why they said the bug is fixed!
<Tamagotono> edgy_: maybe we are talking about different bugs.  I was talking about the one where when you click on a wireless network, it doesn't do anything.  That bug appears to be fixed.
<edgy_> Tamagotono: I just clicked the icon and then new connection and nothing appears!! no dialog at all, what about you?
<Tamagotono> I get another listbox listing my eth0 and wlan0 wanting me to select one of them to define what network device I want to use for the new connection.
<edgy_> Tamagotono: strange! may be I need to file a bug regarding my case, thanks
<edgy_> Tamagotono: I just noticed if I click on Edit connections there is a list box called New connections when really shows Wireless, Wired, VPN, is this what you are talking about?
<edgy_> Tamagotono: but if I click on the knetworkmanager icon and then New connection ... nothing happens. Please confirm that the later works for you
<ryanakca> For setting up LVM / HD encryption, I need the alternate CD, correct?
<ryanakca> Nevermind :)
<Tamagotono> edgy_: If I click on Edit Connections, I can see a list of connections I have saved from prior sessions... This is not what I am referring to.
<edgy_> Tamagotono: thanks again for the clarification
<Tamagotono> edgy_: If I click on New Connection, a small menu opens to the right side with two options, eth0 and wlan0.  If I then click on wlan0, a window opens up showing current wireless connections along with the signal strength, etc.
<Tamagotono> edgy_: np
<svu> what happened to disk mount applet? It does not show entries from /etc/fstab any more
<svu> (the ones with "user" attribute)
<slestak> is there anyone who is a dkms guru around?
<^DarkSun^> hi people, anyone using xen with Ubuntu intrepid ?
<RAOF> slestak: You'll generally get a better response by asking your question straight up ;)
<slestak> RAOF: i was working with crimsun in this room yesterday discussing an inpiron dual boot machine that I installed alpha 6 on
<slestak> brb
<^DarkSun^> more generic question: the *-xen version of the kernel is not included yet into the distro?
<RAOF> Dunno.
<^DarkSun^> ok
<RAOF> Looks like we've got xen support?
<Teisei> Does wired network connection work for somebody ?
<Teisei> I have Lenovo Thinkpad T60 and Ubuntu 8.10 ... I can only connect to wireless networks
<slestak> i understand dkms is on by default in inrepid.  i have a kernel module on my laptop that broke on the parition i _didnt_ install intrepid on.  i put II on sda3, and had a stable gutsy on sda3, and after installign II, gutsy no longer boots into X.
<RAOF> Teisei: Yes.  But if you've got an intel 1000 or 1000e card, it's been disabled so that we don't accidentally write all over it's NVRAM.
<Teisei> RAOF: So it is intentionally disabled ?
<slestak> s/II on sda2, GG on sda3
<RAOF> Teisei: Yes.
<Teisei> RAOF: Thank you so much :)
<slestak> Teisei: the e1000 driver breaks the nic
<slestak> it is being fixed
<Teisei> slestak: Good to know :)
<Teisei> Luckily I have this wireless box here ... I'm usually double connected to it ... both wired and wireless
<RAOF> slestak: So, (a) that shouldn't happen.  Do you have your Gutsy root partition mounted in your intrepid install?
<slestak> Teisei: this bugs current status is on the intrepid release notes page at ubuntu.com if you need an update later
<Teisei> slestak: Thanks for the information :)
<Teisei> But will it still be updated via update manager ?
<slestak> RAOF: no, it was an install of hardy on sda2, that i chose by manually partitioning the drive in the livecd installer.  i didnt do anything to sda3.  /boot is not shared.  the only real thing I can find in commn is grub installed in the mbr
<slestak> i overlaid my HH install with II alpha6
<slestak> Teisei: not if it is your only nic, you cant reach apt servers :)
<Teisei> slestak: Even if I have wireless working ?
<slestak> my specific question was crimsun asked for compilation output from the IIinstall and said fiel a bug.  but i know nothing about dkms.  i'm looking at the man page but do not see whaere that may be
<RAOF> slestak: Do you have an Xorg.0.log for your failed X startup?
<slestak> Teisei: yeah, i;d imagine it will come down in synaptic then, i was j/k with you
<Teisei> slestak: Phew. Ok ;)
<slestak> RAOF: yes, i pastebinned it the other day (I can get it again)  it basically says the kernel module cannot be loaded.  I can use X with the nv driver.  reinstallign nvidia-glx-new helps nothing.
<RAOF> slestak: So, "sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller restart" might give you the log you're after.
<slestak> RAOF: i have not touched this GG install with beryl, envy, emerald, anythng like that.  just gutsy
<slestak> RAOF: from Intrepid?  dkms is not on gutsy
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> But since your apparent bug is "Intrepid's dkms broke gutsy", the log from intrepid is what's needed, right?
<slestak> RAOF: not trying to be dense, i would have not guessed restartig the service?
<slestak> how will that help me find compilation output?
<slestak> funny enough, the restricted driver is working in Intrepid.
<RAOF> Well, turns out that it likely won't :/
<RAOF> Man, /var/log/dkms_autoinstaller has to be the most useless log file _ever_.
<slestak> in the man page, it says the kernel is built in /var/dkms/*, but i dodnt know if it would save output without enabling a debug mode
<slestak> the timestamp of nvidia.ko on GG will not help, because i reinstalled the package liek 6 times troubleshooting this.
<slestak> so the proof that the livecd touched sda3 is lost
<RAOF> Urgh.
<RAOF> So, there's an obvious way to try get that proof again... reinstall Intrepid.
<RAOF> From the livecd.
<slestak> my laptop is out of battery.  i may need to work on this at home later.
<slestak> i am on my work pc now.
<slestak> yeah, and the /var/log/messages from the livecd boot that I installed with is not saved.  that should be saved as like /var/log/messages.livecd or sth.  It would have been nice to see if sda3 was mounted rw
<slestak> no real support it loks like in the dkms page at dell.
<thvdburgt> I have a problem with launching matlab, using gnome-termal it works, but when I use ALT-F2 or a launcher it does not, it only shows the splash screen for half a second and disappears
<maccam-sager> thvdburgt: have you tried using the menu shortcut?
<thvdburgt> I made my myself, same result
<thvdburgt> I made one myself, gives the same result as a launcher/ALT-F2
<RAOF> thvdburgt: Sounds like you've got some environment variables being set in your bashrc that matlab needs.
<thvdburgt> I'm using the default .bashrc with some custom aliases
<xomp> so *ehm*, I'm sure you all have been asked this plenty here recently, but... *ehem* has Intrepid been popped for release yet? :-)
<thvdburgt> ash
<thvdburgt> oops
<maccam-sager> xomp: popped?
<xomp> maccam-sager, what is confusing about that statement?
<maccam-sager> i'm not familiar with the usage of "popped" in that sentence
<xomp> maccam-sager, should I substitute that term with one that you are familiar with? Seeing as I know all about familiar terms associated with you in particular? :)
<thvdburgt> RAOF, do you have any idea what is causing this or how I can find out what part of bashrc is causing this?
<RAOF> thvdburgt: No, not really.
<RAOF> Otherwise I'd be weighing in :)
<maccam-sager> xomp: as you can see i simply asked you what you meant, it's not too hard to explain it :-P
<thvdburgt> is there any way I cant run a terminal without it excecuting the bashrcs first?
<RAOF> thvdburgt: You could move your bashrc away, temporarily.
<thvdburgt> I did rename the one in my ~, but that had no result. I'll try the one in /etc
<xomp> maccam-sager, Ok, "Has Ubuntu Intrepid released as of yet?" -Or- "Has there been any word on when it will release"? :-)
<xomp> "word" meaning "discussion, announcement" just so we're clear :-P
<maccam-sager> i have a feeling i missed some sarcasm, oops
<thvdburgt> matlab still launches via the terminal with both bashrcs disabled
<xomp> don't want to throw in any of them confusing words there :-P lol
<maccam-sager> i just thought it must have been a development term since release is a whole month away
<xomp> ahh, then I've been misinformed on Ubuntu release patterns!
<xomp> Thanks :-)
<godzirra> heya folks.
<godzirra> I'm trying to boot ibex, but everytime I boot the cd I'm getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"
<godzirra> I've googled and it seems like many other people are getting this error too but I couldn't find a solution.  I've tried reburning at a slower speed and I verified that the md5sums matched.  Anyone have any other ideas?
<redvamp128> I know you guys are testing intrepid but simple question-- asked in main ubuntu room waited 30 min so far no response... anyone know how to configure Audigy LS Pci card in ubuntu- Still showing Onboard (now Disabled in bios) in audio.
<Necrosan> Is Intrepid applying for UNIX certification?
<Necrosan> I certainly hope so.
<dena> any news on when the e1000 fix will be pushed to updates?
<RAOF> dena: Once it's actually fixed?
<dena> RAOF, heard it was pushed to git yesterday...
<RAOF> I think the answer to your question is "no", though.
<maccam-sager> Necrosan: ?
<Necrosan> Is Intrepid applying for UNIX certification?
<Necrosan> From the OpenGroup?
<redvamp128> Another question then does this card work in Intrepid? 01:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Necrosan> It would make it a much better release.
<godzirra> will a module from the same kernel work on two different machines?
<Necrosan> godzirra: it shuld
<godzirra> k
<maccam-sager> Necrosan: soo.... how exactly does it make Ubuntu better?
<Necrosan> maccam-sager: it will be able to be referred to as a true UNIX
<Necrosan> it will make many happy
<maccam-sager> but linux isn't unix...
<Necrosan> only because it isnt certified
<Necrosan> it would be fairly easy to modify the few bits that arent
<Necrosan> and apply to the opengroup for certification
<Chousuke> the unix certificate doesn't mean that much though
<maccam-sager> i don't see why linux would want to be unix
<maccam-sager> it's all just a name anyway
<Chousuke> sure you can get into some corporations of government stuff with taht but...
<Chousuke> or*
<Chousuke> maccam-sager: some organisations require a POSIX certified OS for their operation.
<Chousuke> SUS includes that.
<Necrosan> SUSE is certified?
<Chousuke> no, I mean the SUS certification :p
<Necrosan> oh
<Necrosan> duh
<Necrosan> =P
<marcin> can anyone shed some light on installing flash player?
<RAOF> marcin: Go to a page with flash, select which flashplayer you'd like to install?
<maccam-sager> i think it's hard enough to get distros to conform to the LSB, but once that happens LSB can probably be brought more in line to POSIX to the point where they are the same
<marcin> the thing is that I went to adobe.com, youtube, support.dell.com all need flash, but the usual install missing plug-in didn't come up
<RAOF> marcin: Do you have 'ubufox' installed?
<marcin> let me check
<marcin> ubufox is already the newest version.
<RAOF> Ok, good.
<RAOF> So, do you actually have flash installed? :)
<marcin> I installed flushplugin-nonfree
<marcin> but still no flash
<marcin> if I knew where acctually is firefox's plugin folder and where did the flash install I guess I could symlink...
<RAOF> Do you have any other flash plugin installed?
<RAOF> You may have gnash or swfdec installed.
<marcin> I didn't install
<marcin> but let me check
<marcin> hhhmmm. how do I check from command line?
<RAOF> dpkg --list | egrep ^ii | egrep (swfdec|gnash)
<RAOF> That'll give some output if either are installed :)
<marcin> nothing returned
<RAOF> Ok.  Dunno then.
<marcin> so I guess it's not installed
<marcin> ??
<marcin> let me see in Synaptic
<RAOF> Indeed.  Not installed.
<marcin> oo.....
<marcin> so dunno why flash no working...?
<marcin> me too
<marcin> :(
<marcin> funny thing is I installed Intrepid yesterday on my home comp... and flash worked like a charm
<marcin> after installing from Install Missing Plugins Wizard
<marcin> is there a way to manually invoke the wizard?
<marcin> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-02
<marcin> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ryanakca> Where can I find more information on the ``Expert'' installation mode?
<`Matir> Why does flash on 64 bit constantly seem to break?
<RAOF> `Matir: Because getting flash to run on x86-64 requires us to trick it into thinking it's running on IA32.
<`Matir> RAOF, yeah... makes me almost tempted to run an i386 install in virtualbox just for flash... be annoying though
<bruce89> /help
<bruce89> ignore me
<l337ingDisorder> hey guys.. got a bit of an issue I'm hoping someone can help with - I've updated to 8.10 and now glipper clipboard manager crashes 100% of the time because it depends on libffi4 but 8.10 uses libffi5 - can anyone tell me how to compile from source with libffi5 instead of libffi4?
<l337ingDisorder> (I know how to compile from source, just need to know what arguments to pass to ./configure or whatever it is I need to do for the libffi5 modification)
<bruce89> it'll need more than just configure arguements
<RAOF> And the correct action is to file a bug, so we can fix it! :)
<l337ingDisorder> it's already been filed, and I added a +1 to the bug report :)
<l337ingDisorder> bruce89: what more will it need? sorry, I've only ever compiled apps with default params so I don't know how to custom compile (yet!)
<RAOF> Probably it will just need a rebuild, actually.
<Hirato> you can get a list of params if you do ./configure --help :)
<l337ingDisorder> I've tried just installing libffi4 but I get an error saying Dependency unsatisfiable: gcc-4.2-base
<RAOF> Right.
 * Hobbsee notes that glipper doesn't actually depend on libffi4 anymore.
<bruce89> is glipper installed from source?
<Hobbsee> where, exactly, is your package from?
<l337ingDisorder> heh I tried ./configure --help before coming in here and couldn't make heads or tails of the output ;)
<l337ingDisorder> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libffi4
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I've just installed from Universe, and it fails to run because it can't find libffi.so.4 :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, run.  Right.
<l337ingDisorder> yeah the current build depends on libffi4 but 8.10 has libffi5
<bruce89> don't use Hardy packages in Intrepid
<l337ingDisorder> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/257052 is the launchpad thread for this issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257052 in glipper "glipper crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [High,Triaged]
<l337ingDisorder> and their fix works for most people but not for me
<Hobbsee> RAOF: in a rather oblique way, it seems to depend on it somehow.
<RAOF> Indeed it does.
<bruce89> through Python
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Heh.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: do you wnat to fix it, or will i?
<Hobbsee> if you fix it, i can accept it :P
<RAOF> Hobbsee: The reason the package doesn't depend on libffi4?  Because the dependencies are broken :)
<l337ingDisorder> I don't suppose any of you guys have a copy of libffi.so.4 for x64 that you could e-mail me? :)
<Hobbsee> ah.
<RAOF> Someone didn't realise that python:Depends isn't magic, it seems.
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: actually fixing it might be a better solution.
<RAOF> Oh, wow.  Why isn't this #ubuntu-motu :)
<Hirato> can't you just make a symlink to point to the new libffi, you know, trick it
<l337ingDisorder> heh agreed but I don't have the prowess to fix something like this at this point in my linux career ;)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: because a user found it?  :)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: And I'm fixing it :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: excellent, thank s:)
<tim> I can't mount a working usb drive
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: Think this'll be a quick fix? (ie, within the next 10 mins or so?) or should I try a workaround for tonight?
<Hirato> tim is usbmount installed?
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: Oh, it'll be quick, but it won't fix your system until it's published, built, etc.
<l337ingDisorder> ...
<tim> It will be in a sec
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: it'll take at least an hour.  probably 2.
<l337ingDisorder> ok and how lond should I expect the publishing/building process to take? :)
<bruce89> ages
<bruce89> there is a beta freeze on I think
<Necrosan> Stay seated like a sofa.
<l337ingDisorder> oh pfff that's nuthin, it takes me that long just to roll a joint!
<Hobbsee> bruce89: sure, but i can let things thru that.
<bruce89> wow
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: can you send me the .deb before publishing? Or will that break the internet? ;)
<tim> k usbmount is installed
<bruce89> it's not putting "google" into google
<l337ingDisorder> heheh
<RAOF> Aaand it's time to send this bug upstream to Debian.
<l337ingDisorder> that show is so awesome
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: ack, that sounds like bad news..
<RAOF> Oh, no it isn't.
<Hobbsee> oh, sigh.  launchpad's broken again.
<burner> so is my network card ;)
<l337ingDisorder> "Dear fire brigade, I would like to inform you that a fire has just broken out --- no, too formal..."
<RAOF> It just means that it'll get fixed in Debian and synced to Jaunty.
<l337ingDisorder> ah
<bruce89> 01189998811991197253
<tim> no luck
<Necrosan> wait
<Necrosan> Intrepid Ibex
<Necrosan> Jaunty Jaundice?
<l337ingDisorder> lol
<l337ingDisorder> Jaunty Jowels
<Necrosan> Jaunty Jalopniks
<Necrosan> or my name
<Necrosan> Jaunty Justin
<l337ingDisorder> Jaunty Jaguar
<l337ingDisorder> that'd be pimp
<l337ingDisorder> or Jaunty Jackal
<l337ingDisorder> there could be a Canada-specific release called Jaunty Jay
<l337ingDisorder> or a bloat-ware release called Jaunty Jellyfish
<l337ingDisorder> and an Australian release called Jaunty Joey (baby kangaroo)
<l337ingDisorder> so at this point, RAOF, should I just sit tight and stop pestering you, knowing that when I wake up tomorrow there'll be an update to the repositories and I can just install the intrepid glipper? Or should I check back with you in an hour or so and have you DCC a .deb over to me to get around any potential beta freezes?
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: glipper is in Universe (and isn't shipped on any of the xubuntu/etc CDs).  There's no beta freeze for it.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: poke me when you get an accepted mail for it, please :)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I shall.
<Hobbsee> well, a "waiting for something or other" mail.
<ianliu_88> When will ubuntu beta be released? I'm looking forward to test it but I'm afraid of alpha ;)
<bruce89> I think it's scheduled for tomorrow
<bruce89> or today, Thursday to be precise
<ianliu_88> hmm, nice
<RAOF> Aw, man.  Glipper's so orphaned in Debian.
<l337ingDisorder> um, beta was scheduled for a week ago or so wasn't it?
<ianliu_88> well, where can I see it?
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: does that mean I'll be able to get it from the repository tomorrow, or that I should check back with you later? :)
<l337ingDisorder> sorry, don't mean to be a pest.. just on the slower end of the learning curve ;)
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: It should be available tomorrow.
<l337ingDisorder> awesome! thanks :) and I'd just download it through synaptic? (Or will update-manager do all the legwork for me?)
 * RAOF wonders why glipper calls dh_mkshlibs but not dh_shlibdeps.
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: The latter; it'll be an update.
<l337ingDisorder> freakin excellent
<l337ingDisorder> dude you probably get this a lot, but I wanna have your children. ;)
 * l337ingDisorder drops to his knees, faces east, and starts making gibberish prayers in the name of RAOF
<bruce89> l337ingDisorder: synaptic and update-manager are the same thing after all
<l337ingDisorder> good to know :) I figured update-manager was just an app that called on synaptic
<bruce89> they are both apt frontends
<RAOF> Man.  Glipper adds licence headers in a patch.
<Hobbsee> ouch?
<RAOF> Ya.
<l337ingDisorder> i can't begin to tell you the frustration that has been caused by something as seemingly insignificant as a broken clipboard manager... knowing it's being addressed just makes my day :)
<bruce89> RAOF: upstream has been quiet for 6 months
 * RAOF rebuilds, this time with an actual call to dh_shlibdeps
<bruce89> what is the issue anyway>
<RAOF> bruce89: glipper has an unspecified dependency on libffi4, which we no longer ship.
 * RAOF ponders adopting glipper in Debian.
<l337ingDisorder> bruce: actually that's not specifically my issue.. on the launchpad there's a workaround involving a libffi4.deb package that seems to work for most folks, but when I run it I get "Error: Dependency not satisfiable: gcc-4.2-base"
<l337ingDisorder> but it seems moot now as RAOF is a super hero :)
<Zooeee> Test
<bruce89> libffi being brought in by the python-gnome bindings
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you know you want to :)
<RAOF> No, actually.  Direct dependence on libffi, because it's a python extension module.
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: well, it's usually not a good idea to try and use thsoe "fixes", because they usually don't work.
<Hobbsee> or break your system in other ways.
<bruce89> but not actually specified package wise
<l337ingDisorder> heh
<l337ingDisorder> fair enuf
<bruce89> the fun of libraries
<l337ingDisorder> hmm the last time I saw the words "fun" and "libraries" in the same sentence it was Frosh week
<l337ingDisorder> and it involved many cans of silly string
<bruce89> interesting thing to call it
<l337ingDisorder> ok back to Beginning Linux Programming
<l337ingDisorder> thanks for the help guys!
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: ESPECIALLY thanks to you for taking up the task of squishing this bug! :)
<Daemonik> If I wanted to allow another user to run an X programs on my display (say my DISPLAY were :1003) but not allow all users to do so how would I allow that specific user and only that specific user to do so?
<DanaG> wtf... connection failed, connecting to PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Oh, I see.. PulseAudio isn't running.
<bruce89> it's been like that for ages
<bruce89> well, a week
<DanaG> Yeah, it randomly decides to quit because it's idle....
<DanaG> sounds like a lazy bum, to me.
<Hirato> is there a reason KDE4 is now the default KDE; despite it being unbearably slow with proprietary drivers many use
<RAOF> Because it's shiny and new?
<RAOF> Also, because that's where upstream development is.
<bruce89> people would moan if it weren't in Intrepid
<Hobbsee> they'd also moan if it wasn't the default.
<Hobbsee> Hirato: surely that's a reason for not using propriatery drivers?
<Hirato> I apologize for loving my 3D games then :P
<RAOF> Hirato: For what it's worth, KDE4 is lightning fast with the nouveau drivers ;)
<Hirato> I'm aware that KDe4 is at a minimum of 200x faster with the nv driver when compared to nvidia :P
<Hirato> in my opinion at least ^^
<Hirato> but really, I love my snazzy compositing effects and 3D games :)
<jStefan> gnome works for me :P
<RAOF> The -177 drivers have some tweaks to accelerate things that KDE4 uses a lot.
<bruce89> kstars seemed gey slow on intel hw
<Hirato> I'm using the absolute newest beta drivers available, I assure you, most click still take 5 seconds to trigger a response :(
 * bruce89 wonders why people refer to stable releases by their first name, but unstables by their second
<Hirato> I don't suppose maknig KDE4 the default is a scheme to force nvidia to improve their drivers :D
<RAOF> I wish.
<nblracer> hmm having a hard time playing a raw avi
<RAOF> Well, at least s/improve/give the nouveau guys some documentation/
<RAOF> nblracer: What's a "raw AVI"? :)
<nblracer> no codec, no compresstion
<IdleOne> evening folks. can someone help me with some math formula? I need to calculate interest compounded daily but I have no idea how to do that
<td123> IdleOne: google is your friend
<RAOF> nblracer: Ah, an avi file containing a raw stream.
<IdleOne> td123: indeed :) lemme search
<td123> IdleOne: stuff like that just has a formula, you don't need to think about it
<nblracer> IdleOne:  thats easy
<RAOF> IdleOne: Alternatively, your mathematics textbook should have the answer ;)
<DanaG> Or at the very very least, they could fund the nouveau developers by giving them hardware, or something.
<DanaG> ask google. =þ
<IdleOne> RAOF: I have not been in school for over 15 years
<RAOF> DanaG: Specs would be better; they've actually got plenty of hardware.
<RAOF> IdleOne: Ah.  This _isnt'_ as a part of a maths assignment? :)
<nblracer> =p(1r/c)^*rc)
<DanaG> Aah.
<td123> RAOF: mine doesn't :/ you get past a point (hopefully) where the books don't have to include that formula in the book :D
<IdleOne> RAOF: lol nope
<Codemaster> i was told to bring my question about the nvidia drivers and intrepid into here; the 177 drivers failed, so I'm attempting again with the 173 drivers in a bit
<RAOF> DanaG: Also, having the support of nvidia might get others to fund actual full-time developers; see, for example, ati.
<DanaG> clma.mo?  /me wonders where that is.
<nblracer> lol i wnt from 100% charge to 5% in 9 min
<DanaG> Capacity: 69% (Poor).
<DanaG> Nice.
<td123> I feel like 8.10 alpha is alot more stable then 8.04 was at this stage... what are your thoughts?
<DanaG> Just watch out for that Intel NIC issue.
<DanaG> ... and if you have nvidia 96 drivers... it sucks.
<DanaG> s/have/need/
<td123> DanaG: :P unless my vm has it, I don't have to worry
<nblracer> RAOF: it says i dont have the resources
<td123> suprisingly, virtualbox + winxp + 8.10 seem to run queit smoothly
<maccam-sager> yeah i'm waiting for that intel issue to get fixed before i install
<RAOF> nblracer: Sorry?  What says you don't have the resources (to do what?)
<td123> quite
<jStefan> interest compounded daily, i'm sure wikipedia should cover that
<nblracer> both vlc and the default video player
<td123> jStefan: your reaction time is scary
<jStefan> just under 10 minutes :P
<nblracer> it plays when i'm in windows, so the computer should be able to handle it
<RAOF> nblracer: Oh, your raw avi?
<nblracer> yea
<RAOF> What's the error message?
<RAOF> Terminal output?
<RAOF> (etc)
<jStefan> quick poll, if you have ubuntu on a drive shared with another os, what % of the drive do you have reserved for ubuntu?
<Codemaster> 40%
<Codemaster> windows usually has games which are huge :)
<Codemaster> and i keep my programming/development/other stuff in linux
<td123> jStefan: 100 * 15/160 (hey you didn't say to calculate)
 * DanaG once ran into an MP3 file that was all screwed up... it was like somebody stuck a bit of an HTML file in a duplicate set of ID3 tags.
<td123> Codemaster: same :D
<DanaG> It had ID3<random html stuff> ..... garbage..... ID3 <real tags> .... actual data.
<td123> Codemaster: only reason I still have windows is counter strike and ruckus, otherwise, I use only open source on windows... besides windows too of course
<jStefan> so you have 15gb out of 160?
<td123> jStefan: yes, for ubuntu
<td123> jStefan: you'll be quite surprised when you don't have games/music stored on your harddrive
<jStefan> this is a brand new 500gb, i took 400gb for windows, the rest is waiting on intrepid
<nblracer> yea ubuntu dont need much
<nblracer> i do the same
<nblracer> and store my photos and vids on ntfs/windows
<nblracer> that way i have accesses to them in windows
<jStefan> yeah files which "can" be used on both (music/photos), i put on the ntfs drive
<Jordan_U> If the intel nick issue isn't fixed before release will Intrepid still use 2.6.27 ?
<td123> Jordan_U: probably not
<Codemaster> i have two linux-only machines, one windows-only and a hybrid laptop
<td123> Codemaster: what is linux-only about the windows-only one ;)
<Codemaster> the only two issues i have with 8.10 so far are (a) nvidia driver issues and (b) slower boot
<jStefan> i have 1 dual boot, 1 windows only, for myself. soon both will be dual boot
<Codemaster> linux-only for my IRC/web browsing/programming machine
<Codemaster> windows-only for gaming, IMing, music, etc
<Codemaster> although i really like amarok
<td123> Codemaster: same, only thing keeping me back is ruckus and counter strike (which have no solutions to my problems on linux :/)
 * DanaG wishes the KDE4 amarok were more like the KDE3 amarok.
<Codemaster> cedega? :/
<jStefan> then i have my mom using ubuntu alone, and my dad's laptop with ubuntu too. his desktop is vista thou :(
<DanaG> KDE4 amarok sucks.
<DanaG> My parents are too stubborn to switch from Windows XP.
<td123> Codemaster: Don't feel like paying, at all
<Codemaster> tell them to use Mojave
<Codemaster> :P
<jStefan> DanaG, i forced my mom to use ubuntu after the last virus infection
<DanaG> Actually, among my dad's and mom's computers (one for each), they've only ever had like 1 virus infection one time.
<td123> jStefan: the last time I put Ubuntu on my parents computer, they didn't notice anything lol :P they said, ooo, nice background and didn't say anything else
<jStefan> td123, :D
 * Hirato ponders at to why ubuntu had to tinker with his network settings
<jStefan> i just refused to fix the computer, if it was going to have windows again
<td123> looks like Hirato is in for a surprise
<DanaG> Can you use Photoshop Elements in Wine?
<jStefan> i dont hate windows, but i've already had to reformat that computer many many times
<Hirato> yeah, my apache server is down because my network IP mode swictehd to DHCP again
<Jordan_U> Hirato: Network-manager ignores /etc/networking/interfaces now
<Hirato> instead of staying at my manuals etting of 10.0.0.50
<jStefan> DanaG, i suggest you consult the winhq DB
 * DanaG has two computers on each of two pools of dhcp leases...
<DanaG> One is 192.168.1.x, the other is .2.x.
<DanaG> I've given each range 100 addresses to work with, so thanks to the hash function in dnsmasq (on the dd-wrt router), each NIC essentially ALWAYS gets the same IP address.
<Hirato> that explains it
<Jordan_U> Hirato: You can configure manual ip's in network-manage now though
<jStefan> i will eventually need to move my ubuntu partition to unpartitioned spaec on another drive, without affecting existing partitions on the 2nd drive. Any ideas?
<Codemaster> oh lovely, "Hardware Drivers" doesn't even show the 173/177 drivers anymore...
<Hirato> I think I'll go to gnome, and suffer sound problems, KDE4 is too slow to enjoy
<Codemaster> DanaG: iirc, Wine 1.0's requirement was to run photoshop
<Jordan_U> Hirato: What sound problems are you having?
<td123> Hirato: ya, kde 4 still has to come out with a newer version like 4.2 before I even consider
 * DanaG wishes Pulse 0.9.12 wouldn't keep QUITTING.
<DanaG> It actually quits when idle... even though it's never been told to do so.
<DanaG> Lazy bum.
<DanaG> =þ
<Hirato> it's mostly stuttering of some kind
<Codemaster> the "configuring network interfaces" is where most of my boot time is, it seems.
<Codemaster> although I have WICD installed :x
<Hirato> I think it has to do with the frequency of the playing audio, as 22050hz plays fine, while 44100hz staggers a bit instead of palyign smoothly
<Jordan_U> Codemaster: Try removing WICD then, network-manager does it asyncronously IIRC
<td123> danag dmesg?
<Codemaster> hm
<Codemaster> Jordan_U: it seems to block, though
<DanaG> NetworkManager can now do System Settings... that is, networks it will auto-connect to, even before X is up.
<Codemaster> then again, i have had problems with my 4965AGN i think the model is
<Codemaster> i get random Microcode SW Errors
<Codemaster> :(
 * DanaG sometimes gets the device randomly disabling its interrupt.
<DanaG> It's rare... but it happens.
<DanaG> Intel wireless is best for Linux?  .... not when I resume from sleep, and sit there for over 30 seconds before NetworkManager (and iwlist) can even see any networks.
<Codemaster> lol
<mneptok> DanaG: what alternative with free drivers do you recommend?
<Codemaster> the irony is, i tossed mac on my laptop (intel wireless and intel wired) and neither work
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Atheros
<mneptok> Jordan_U: "free drivers"
<DanaG> Apple doesn't use Intel.
<DanaG> They're into closed-source.
<Codemaster> yu[
<DanaG> They use only Atheros and Broadcom.
<Codemaster> yeah
<Jordan_U> mneptok: ath{5,9}k
<Codemaster> i just found it amusing
<maccam-sager> atheros is OSS isn't it now?
<mneptok> no.
<DanaG> I put my Hackintosh partition somewhere as a dd'd image, because I really don't like OS X.
<DanaG> ... and I needed the hard drive space back.
<Codemaster> yeah, im not fond of it either
<DanaG> Quick, resize the left edge of a window!
<Codemaster> it's a computer on training wheels, from my experience
<DanaG> Oh wait......... you can't.
<Jordan_U> mneptok: How are ath5k and ath9k not free?
<Codemaster> haha yeah :|
<Codemaster> i like going up to my mac friend's laptop, holding shift and tapping F11 rapidly
<Codemaster> and grinning
 * DanaG goes off to hit "Enter" to rename files... because that makes lots of sense. =þ
<burner> mneptok: sure?  http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/?2008/09/30/632-atheros-driver-is-free-at-last
<mneptok> burner: some are, most are not.
<Codemaster> DanaG: because shift + f11 makes it do expose --- in slow motion
<Codemaster> and it queues
<mneptok> Jordan_U: the 5 and 6 series, yes. anything else, no.
<mneptok> s/6/9/
 * mneptok queues the Hendrix
<DanaG> wtf happened to my SCIM?
<DanaG> It won't work.
<DanaG> Oh, for some reason, selecting an input method only works with the RIGHT mouse button.  Go figure.
<DanaG> My next laptop... will have a 3-button touchpad and a 3-button pointy-stick thingy.
<DanaG> Synaptics calls it a TouchStyk.
<Codemaster> ah
<Codemaster> a joystick mouse or ?
<DanaG> It's the eraser thingy.
<Codemaster> ah that
<DanaG> I prefer touchpads, though.
<RAOF> Some might call them "nub" mice.
<DanaG> XKCD calls them all sorts of things... but forgot about "eraser".
<DanaG> And I just call it a pointy-stick thing.
<Codemaster> lol
<Codemaster> i usually say nub
<DanaG> unicode is fun.... "nüb"
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and that 'tongue' is the 'thorn' character.
<DanaG> £€€T > 1337.
 * DanaG finishes the randomness... now.
<Codemaster> how do i go about typing unicode in in a GTK+ interface
<Codemaster> i know in windows i can do alt + random keys
<Codemaster> woo
<Codemaster> 173 seems to work,
<maccam-sager> is skype + pulseaudio fixed yet?
<Codemaster> maybe i'll see if i can fuss around and get 177 again
<td123> maccam-sager: works here, has always worked here
<maccam-sager> td123: since when?
<td123> maccam-sager: nvm, I haven't tried it on 8.10, I keep forgetting this isn't ubuntu
<Codemaster> so you think removing WICD will remove the blocking of networking connections on boot?
<maccam-sager> td123: did you try it with 8.04, or are you on a different distro
<Codemaster> :) seeing a big nvidia logo and "BETA DRIVER" makes me feel good
<td123> maccam-sager: it has always worked with 8.04 with me without hassle
<maccam-sager> td123: with other audio programs playing?
<td123> maccam-sager: can't remember :/ but I remember no problems at all the times I've used it, but then again I never have audio programs open when I'm talking on skype :P
<maccam-sager> i had problems with flash and skype running at the same time
<maccam-sager> at the time it was an acknowledged problem with skype and pulseaudio
<Codemaster> now that i removed wicd, let's test the boot time/blocking
<Codemaster> doesn't seem so
<Codemaster> seems "configuring network interfaces" still blocks and is NOT async
<Codemaster> :\
 * DanaG gets hangs on "Loading hardware drivers" for the first two boots in any while of not having the system on.
<Jordan_U> maccam-sager: With asounconf set-pulseaudio you can create a virtual alsa device that you can tell skype to connect to ( since it doesn't use default like it should )
<maccam-sager> gotcha
<Codemaster> Jordan_U: network-manager doesn't connect async
<Codemaster> it still blocks
<DanaG> wow, the azureus-support channel deserves a Godwin's Law comparison...
<Codemaster> beyond that, things are alright
<DanaG> you hit a key one extra time and get three letters instead of two... and it kicks you for repeating characters.
<Codemaster> lol
<Codemaster> so you get kicked for a "whoops, sorry" thing
<DanaG> Then, if you try to rejoin... you get a 5-minute ban.
<Codemaster> yeish
<maccam-sager> wow
 * DanaG fires a V-2 rocket at them.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Have you ever tried talking on #xkcd-signal ?
<DanaG> Somebody else join that channel and holler about that, perhaps -- but don't repeat a character 3 times.
<DanaG> Nope.
<maccam-sager> now i want to find a ridiculous word that has a triple letter and use it in a sentence in there
<DanaG> Or perhaps "bookkeepers"
<maccam-sager> i suppose i could stress the i on finally
<maccam-sager> "fiiiinally...."
<DanaG> No, that's not it.
<DanaG> The thing was, "torrents" has two 'r' already.
<DanaG> So, you hit the key one extra time... bam.
<Codemaster> hmmm
<Codemaster> nice new network manager :)
<Codemaster> what is this "system setting", though
<maccam-sager> you're now unblocked, DanaG
<maccam-sager> i said hmmm and it didn't kick me...
<Codemaster> i like this new network manager so far :D
<maccam-sager> yeah i used alpha 6 briefly on my laptop and i saw both VPN and 802.1x support in it
<maccam-sager> very important on a college campus ;-)
<Codemaster> yup
 * Codemaster is in college, too
<Codemaster> VPN is <3
<Codemaster> however, it doesnt seem enabled?
<Codemaster> ah, i see
<Codemaster> network-manager-openvpn
<maccam-sager> i thought i saw it on my livecd
<DanaG> vpnc?
<DanaG> It may be that instead of openvpn.
<maccam-sager> yeah
<maccam-sager> idk
<maccam-sager> i saw it on the list when you click the nm-applet
<mEck0> hi! is the current version of ubuntu using the new graphical look?
<Codemaster> DanaG: it can use either it seems
<Codemaster> oh sexy
<Codemaster> the connection manger imported my OpenVPN file, even
<Codemaster> <3
<Jordan_U> mEck0: I am not even sure if there will be a "new look" for intrepid :(
<Codemaster> i've only noticed minor UI changes
<Codemaster> but nearly wanted to kiss the developers for the new network manager
 * DanaG likes PulseAudio 0.9.12 (from ppa)... when it's not being lazy and quitting, or being sucky and crackling.
<Codemaster> :)
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Any features worth upgrading for?
<DanaG> Well, it's a tradeoff.
<DanaG> It no longer devours CPU when pausing gstreamer streams on surround devices, and you can disable LFE remixing, but it doesn't behave nicely sometimes.
<DanaG> It crackles sometimes, or it quits, especially on Pidgin sounds.
<Codemaster> ah
<Codemaster> i think the only audio issue i have had w/ ubuntu is my USB stereo
<bronzewalla> i can't seem to get my nvidia driver installed properly on fresh intrepid upgrade, it keeps recommending me to switch to glx-96, but then errors out on reboot, can anyone help?
<Codemaster> bronzewalla: i just had that problem
<Codemaster> i uninstalled all nvidia drivers i had and then did... sudo aptitude install nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-177-modaliases nvidia-glx-177
<bronzewalla> what nvidia card do you have?
<Codemaster> 8600M
<RAOF> bronzewalla: Do you have a card which requires the -96 drivers?
<bronzewalla> it's a really old card, i think it's a 400 series
<RAOF> Then it won't work.
<RAOF> Sadly.
<bronzewalla> i read i had to use the 173 driver
<Codemaster> ah
<Codemaster> then replace what i said with 173 instead of 177 :)
<Codemaster> i was able to get 177 to work in intrepid
<RAOF> It's not supported by the -173 or -177 series drivers, and the -96 and -78 drivers don't support our X server.
<RAOF> bronzewalla: Hm.  Do you mean "geforce 4"?
<bronzewalla> i think its a 400mx
<RAOF> Yeah, that's just not going to work.
<RAOF> A 400MX would be a geforce 2 (or possibly a geforce 2 masquerading as a geforce 4) chip.
<Codemaster> yeah, that'd be 96 drivers
<Codemaster> for 400 MX
<bronzewalla> could i manually edit the xorg.conf to fix the boot errors?
<Codemaster> possibly
<Codemaster> nothing stopping you from doing so :P
<RAOF> No.
<bronzewalla> do you know if there's a xorg log file?
<RAOF> It's not possible to get the 96 drivers to work in Intrepid.
<RAOF> Ok.  It's not possible without doing a _lot_ of fiddling.
<RAOF> Basically, you need to use half of Hardy :)
<bronzewalla> when i go to system> admin> hardware drivers it allows me to install the 96 drivers
<RAOF> Yeah, that's a bug.
<Codemaster> :x
<RAOF> They don't work.
<Codemaster> should he just use VESA or
<bronzewalla> and works for the time being, but on restart it switches to low graphics mode and shows me some xorg.conf error messages, so i'll give editting the xorg file a shot
<RAOF> nv works.
<Codemaster> ah
<bronzewalla> so say i couldn't get it to work, what's the process for downgrading?
<RAOF> Step one: find a Hardy cd...
<bronzewalla> step two?
<RAOF> Use the hardy CD to install over the top of your intrepid install.
<DanaG> =þ
<bronzewalla> do i lose everything?
<DanaG> Downgrading is possible...  but risky.
<Codemaster> RAOF: too bad there isn't a way to simply switch the repos
<DanaG> ... and it asks for breakage.
<RAOF> Codemaster: Well, there is.  It's just that all the Hardy packages have lower version numbers, and no one ever tests package downgrades.
<Codemaster> ah >_>
<RAOF> I could happily add all the Hardy repositories to this intrepid install; it wouldn't make any difference.
<Codemaster> lol
<DanaG> I've done downgrades; it's possible.  Apt-pinning can help.  However, dependencies can be a pain.
<RAOF> And there are a non-trivial number of packages which do postinst things on upgradee.
<Codemaster> luckily my GeForce FX 5700 i just have stuck in an extra system laying around im using as a psuedo-server
<Codemaster> and my GeForce 6600 is in my main linux box (thankfully it can use 173 or 177)
<mEck0> Jordan_U: okay, but initially it was a goal to create a new look for intrepid?
<Hew> mEck0: Intrepid has a slightly new look (new wallpaper etc), just like past releases.
<Hew> mEck0: There is a new dark theme you can choose if you want something quite different :-)
<mEck0> Hew: aha :) but the beta isn't released yet or? it will be later today I guess
<Hew> mEck0: Yes, beta is planned for Oct 2, and it's Oct 2 for me at least, so hopefully it will be here soon!
<mEck0> hehe, yeah hope so :)
<mEck0> are there a lot of other changes "above the hood" so to say?
<Hew> mEck0: Hmm, there are new releases of a lot of packages which you may use. The artwork is obviously the most visible change.
<mEck0> Hew: I really hope that the battery times on laptops are increased and that hibernating is working
<mEck0> I'm getting out about 2h 45min maximum battery life from my laptop with ubuntu with openbox. in Windows, I get about 5h 25min
<mEck0> thats a huge difference
<Hew> mEck0: That is. I don't use a laptop myself so I'm not sure about battery life issues. I had seen figures where Ubuntu lasted longer than Windows though. You may want to look for / report a bug on that issue.
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Probably is, but to see if your laptop is being detected as a laptop run "laptop-detect && echo $?"
<mEck0> Jordan_U: thx, *testing*
<mEck0> Jordan_U: the answer from the command is: $
<mEck0> Jordan_U: though, when executing: laptop-mode -v, I've got: "We're a laptop (ACPI batteries found)
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Are you sure you entered it correctly?
<mEck0> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Ok, well it's definitely seeing that it's a laptop at least
<mEck0> I have also enabled laptop-mode in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Do you know if your GPU has a low power mode that might not be used?
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Also try 'powertop'
<mEck0> Jordan_U: regarding my GPU, I don't know, I have a integrated Intel GMA X3100
<mEck0> thx, will try with powertop
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the laptop-mode-tools package in Ubuntu is rather broken.
<DanaG> Deliberately.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/250938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250938 in acpi-support "acpi-support should let laptop-mode-tools run properly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> Not actually fixed yet!
<mEck0> aha :(
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Why is it labeled fix released?
<DanaG> It was fixed in acpi-support... but they still left the breakage in laptop-mode-tools.
<DanaG> =(
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Has powertop found anything worth mentioning?
<mEck0> Jordan_U: disable hal from polling cdrom, disable bluetooth, enable sata alpm link power management
<Jordan_U> mEck0: Bluetooth could be significant
<Hirato> how would I prevent ubuntu from recreating auto eth0 and using it in preference to the one I defined?
<mEck0> the largest top cause from wakeups are: kernel ipi, rescheduling interrupts (~42%), 2nd in the list is usb (~13%)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and we neeed laptop-mode-tools to be fixed.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and all the acpi-support stuff, to set Intel wireless powersaving..... doesn't seem to run.
<DanaG> Or at least, the Intel wireless powersaving sure doesn't get set.
<Codemaster> DanaG: how do I "enable" laptop mode
<Codemaster> I run sudo laptop_mode and it just says disabled
<Codemaster> ...on my laptop :)
<DanaG> sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode status
<DanaG> "If you want to use the latest version of laptop mode tools, you can use the Debian packages, they are compatible enough to work out-of-the-box on Ubuntu. In fact, I would definitely advise using these packages -- the Ubuntu packages are crippled so that some options don't work, the most notable of which are ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC, ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED and DISABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_CRITICAL_BATTERY_LEV"
<Codemaster> O_o
<Codemaster> hopefully that's fixed in the next 28 days :)
<DanaG> So... you can run out of battery and lose work, because Ubuntu wanted it crippled.
<DanaG> =(
<Codemaster> :[
<Codemaster> i sorta like having batterylife
<Codemaster> lol
<DanaG> Normally, it turns off all data-sensitive optimizations once it gets down below, say, 7% battery.
<Codemaster> yea
<Codemaster> is that bug about the intel wired chipsets gone, too
<Hew> Codemaster: The e1000e bug? No
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode-tools/+bug/250935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250935 in laptop-mode-tools "[intrepid] laptop-mode-tools needs to change its default settings to match acpi-support and add hooks for pm-utils" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Hew> Codemaster: Bug 263555. The current "fix" is that e1000e is disabled, so it won't do any damage.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<Codemaster> Hew: ah okay, good
<Codemaster> i have an intel gigabit wired, not sure if it's e1000e or not, but better safe than sorry...
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF you're a rock star!
<l337ingDisorder> hilarious...
<l337ingDisorder> after you sorted out the glipper issue earlier today, I directed a friend to this chan in hopes one of the devgods in here could help his issues... he just messaged me saying "just on the board with raof, a dev himself"
<l337ingDisorder> 5 mins later I get a message, "solved"
<Codemaster> :)
<l337ingDisorder> at no point did I specifically point him to you RAOF...
<l337ingDisorder> freakin hilarious
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you'd better start handing out autographs :P
<l337ingDisorder> heh
 * Codemaster would like an autograph
<l337ingDisorder> just wanted to come give you a nerdy high-five and a stone-cold street knuckle-bump with props and hoes and all that
<l337ingDisorder> and bling
 * RAOF notes that bling is always welcome!
<Hirato> I still prefer cookies ^^
<RAOF> Bling is better preserved after an overseas postal transit, generally.
<DanaG> Dang, now I'm hungry.
 * RAOF goes to get some tea and cake.
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<burner> can anyone help me out?  Whenever I open any bookmarks from the "places" menu, it opens my movie player.  It used to open totem and try to open all files in whatever bookmark I opened... I've since installed VLC and when I click places->home, it opens vlc with all files in home
<DanaG> hmm, right-click on a folder on the desktop, and go to "properties"
<DanaG> then choose "open folder" in the "open with" tab.
<burner> nice, thanks
<burner> the upgrade must have switched it somehow
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF - more abject praise comin' your way - looks like glipper 1.0-1ubuntu2 is in the repos now, as my update-manager just popped it onto my system and lo and behold I CAN PASTE again!!!
 * l337ingDisorder pretends he's from Texas, USA, hops on a horse, throws on a cowboy hat, starts shootin' his six shooters wildly in the sky, hooting and hollering
<Hirato> I find it strange that such a primitive feature was disabled due to the lack of a 'clipboard'
<mickep> Now neither brasero nor nautilus detects the CD I want to burn. Anyone else has this problem?
<ali1234> hey. so i found a webpage that crashes firefox every single time you try to go to it. it is flash related. is there any point in me submitting a bug report?
<Hirato> it's firefox related :P
<Hirato> you can try installing noscript or flashblock
<ali1234> um. i kind of want to see the flash videos, that's why i went to the page
<DanaG> It may be that windowless thing.
<DanaG> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg:
<DanaG> WindowlessDisable=true
<mickep> funny: inserting the intrepid CD, browsing it, and then inserting a blank CD made brasero think the ubuntu CD was still there (0 bytes free, but it still seem to burn on it)
<DanaG> Make a file by that name, and put that line in it.
<ali1234> youtube is currently crashing firefox about 1 time in 4 for me. but this page does it every single time
<Hirato> I would've just assumed it's flash player instability udner linux
<Hirato> what is this mystery page :)
<ali1234> http://stickman.atom.com/
<ali1234> argh i clicked on the url to check it and firefox crashed again :(
<DanaG> Try that mms.cfg thing.
<Hirato> give flashblock a try, it that really is to blame :)
<DanaG> It didn't crash for me.
<Hirato> me neither :D
<ali1234> but i want to watch the videos :)
 * Hirato hugs nosript <3
<Hirato> then just click the video object :P
<Hirato> it's there to only display the flash videos you want it to display :)
<ali1234> mms.cfg didn't help
<Guest41844> hi
<Guest41844> exit
<Hirato> ali1234, try this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<Codemaster> flashblock does exaclty what you want, ali1234
<Codemaster> puts a big flash icon
<Codemaster> and you click it and it plays the flash video
<ali1234> at least it will tell me which flash thing is crashing it
<ali1234> great. so i clicked on the video to play it. and guess what happened
<Hirato> the answer, banners
<ali1234> nope. it's the main page content that causes the crash
<Hirato> there's at least 3 flash objects on taht page
 * DanaG goes off to bed, and sets pidgin status to: "S£33Þing."
<DanaG> Yay, unicode.
<ali1234> Hirato: i installed flashblock per the url. the crasher is the player used on atom.com - that whole website is unusable for me.
<Hirato> strange
<Hirato> if you're feelnig extreme, you can try noscript instead, it has a similar method of unblocknig content
<ali1234> i dont understand how that would allow flash player to play the content without crashing
<Hirato> it blocks the flash objects, so they don't summon the plugin
<Hirato> the plugin is waht crashe\s the browser
<Hirato> so if you only allow the flash objects you want to display, there should be no crashes, unless the audio device flash is trying to use is currently in use
<ali1234> ok, as i said before. i only allowed the flash objects i wanted to play. and firefox crashed instantly 100% of the time.
<mnemoc> hi, If if happened to say no to a partial upgrade, how can I force it now?
<GoddamnDevil> mnemoc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mnemoc> GoddamnDevil: thanks!
<mnemoc>   human-theme mplayer
<mnemoc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<mnemoc> :(
<GoddamnDevil> there might me dependency problems... wait a while and try again
<mnemoc> It has passed a week since I said no to the partial upgrade :-\
<Hirato> is your sources.lst pointing to intrepid's servers?
<GoddamnDevil> does, apt-cache policy human-theme  print 0.26 for a version
<Hirato> and not hardy's?
<mnemoc>   Installed: 0.18
<mnemoc>   Candidate: 0.27
<GoddamnDevil> whou... check your sources.list like Hirato said
<mnemoc> all references to hardy are #ed
<mnemoc> (according to grep -i)
<GoddamnDevil> is #main #restricted #multiverse and #universe enabled
<GoddamnDevil> sudo software-properties-gtk
<mnemoc> GoddamnDevil, Hirato: http://rafb.net/p/adL4fC20.html <-- grep
<mnemoc> GoddamnDevil: only source code is disabled on that dialog, and downloading from "main server"
<GoddamnDevil> mnemoc: that looks ok...
<GoddamnDevil> sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mnemoc> uff.. ok, here I go
<mnemoc> install did nothing
<mnemoc> --configure -a--configure -a neither
<mnemoc> and dist-upgrade again:   human-theme mplayer
<mnemoc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<mnemoc> :(
<GoddamnDevil> try to update from synaptic, by hand, sudo synaptic
<mnemoc> narf
<mnemoc> human-theme not found
<mnemoc> mplayer has an star..
<mnemoc> updating mplayer
<mnemoc> weee! only human-theme is pending now :)
<mnemoc> funny... if I search for human-theme nothing is found, but if I search human, there it is :)
<mnemoc> ehm? It wants to remove xubuntu-desktop
<Hirato> it's a dummy file, so it shoudln't remove any important files
 * mnemoc looks at Hirato, then the button, then Hirato again, and presses apply
<mnemoc> thanks!
<mnemoc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ingo0815> someone from germany here ?
<Tm_T> (:
<the_hp> hey everybody, does anyone know when beta images will be ready for download?
<sjanssen> hi, I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to the latest devel version, and the "intrepid" upgrade tool exited without any explanation
<gnomefreak> the_hp: when they are done being tested.
<ingo0815> how can i change the size of icons under gnome
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: than i would say rty it again but dont logout shutdown or restart until its upgrade is complete
<the_hp> any suggestions when that will be? few hours perhaps?
<ingo0815> .gtkrc-2.0 does  not work
<gnomefreak> the_hp: no
<the_hp> hm, ok
<gnomefreak> the_hp: we will let you know when we find out
<sjanssen> no messages to stderr/stdout either.  The last thing that happens is a message "Upgrading may reduce desktop effects", saying that the accelerated nvidia driver isn't available for 8.10
<sjanssen> gnomefreak: I've run it several times
<zniavre> ingo0815:  try to use gnome-color-chooser
<sjanssen> does anyone know what might be going on?  How can I debug this further?
<the_hp> are there any disadvantages when installing alpha 6 and then updating via packet manager to the latest version?
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: what are you using?
<gnomefreak> the_hp: no
<ingo0815> where cani find  gnome-color-chooser ?
<the_hp> ok, then i'll try that, thanks for help gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> the_hp: sikmple normal upgrades will get you latest
<gnomefreak> ingo0815: its in universe repo
<sjanssen> the_hp: what do you mean?
<sjanssen> erm, I mean gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: how did you upgrade? example == update-manager -d
<sjanssen> gnomefreak: yes, update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: when does it exit?
<sjanssen> gnomefreak: after I click Yes to the "Upgrading may reduce desktop effects" dialog
<mvo> sjanssen: could you please put the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* into a bugreport?
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: file a bug and add the files that are in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> mvo: :)
<mvo> sjanssen: or sent them directly to me? will you be around for testing a fix :) ?
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks!
<sjanssen> mvo, gnomefreak: aight, thanks
<sjanssen> mvo: sure, I'll be around
<gnomefreak> mvo: anytime
<mvo> sjanssen: I'm very curious because the nvidia detection is a somewhat new feature that has not gotten as much testing as I would have liked
<sjanssen> mvo: do the logs contain anything I should be worried about posting on the internet?
<gnomefreak> sjanssen: no
<mvo> sjanssen: they should be safe, if you have concerns, you can sent them to be via mail
<mvo> (mvo (at) ubuntu.com)
<sjanssen> that'll be easier anyway
<sjanssen> I should also note that my first upgrade failed because the intrepid process couldn't allocate memory
<sjanssen> first attempt, rather
<sjanssen> mvo: sent
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> sjanssen: how much memory does that machine has?
<sjanssen> mvo: 512mb, 256mb swap
<sjanssen> but I had a bunch of junk running then, so it's not unexpected
<gnomefreak> im running on 256mb and 512 swap
<gnomefreak> i havent had an issue yet. but nvidia was always a problem with my upgrades
<mvo> sjanssen: thanks a lot, I think the log provides enough information, thanks a lot! I ping you when the fix is in
<sjanssen> mvo: sure, thanks
<ingo0815> gnomefreak, thx for your help with gnome-color-chooser
<gnomefreak> ingo0815: np
<gnomefreak> anyone use claws-mail and/or knows how to set up gpg signing? i loaded plugin but sign and encrypt are greyed out. and yes key info is set up already
<aantn> hello
<aantn> how stable is ibex?
<aantn> I don't mind minor breakage on an application level, but I want to avoid major system problems
<SwedeMike> then you should wait.
<aantn> SwedeMike: alright... thanks
<ingo0815> how can i install flash under ubuntu64, nspluginwrapper does not work
<gnomefreak> ingo0815: it does work. did you enable multiverse repo?
<ingo0815> all repos are enabled
<ingo0815> nspluginwrapper is installed
<gnomefreak> ingo0815: define doesnt work
<aantn> SwedeMike: actually, how bad is the breakage?
<Yona> So, any news on the upcoming beta? :)
<gnomefreak> aantn: not too bad but we cant see the future. normally if you have to ask its normally a good idea to stay on stable for a bit longer
<gnomefreak> Yona: when its done being tested
<clusty> hey
<Yona> gnomefreak: But it's still due today as according to the schedule?
<gnomefreak> Yona: if the tests are ok
<clusty> while its not a major issue, it's still mildly annoying: the screensaver won't work with compiz. it starts, screen starts to fade in and immediately dies
<clusty> check that with metacity works just fine
<clusty> any clues in which direction i could dig?
<sjanssen> mvo: I think I might have fixed it here.  I just changed the erroring line from "self.cache[pkgname].markKeep()" to "self.controller.cache[pkgname].markKeep()".  Line 166 DistUpgradeQuirks.py.  Does this seem sane?
<gnomefreak> but yes today is the day it should however the time zones make it hard for us to tell you what time. but if all tests on the ISO's are ok it will be released as soon as testing/fixing/retesting is done
<mvo> sjanssen: yes, that is the fix I put in as well, excellent
<mvo> sjanssen: please let it run and let me know if there are more issues (and if not, I still would be intressted in the logs just for reviewing if it did the right thing with your card etc)
<ingo0815> no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so
<ingo0815> says nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> thats all the output you get?
<ingo0815> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ingo0815> thats too
<gnomefreak> ingo0815: file a bug with all info you have and please give me bug number soon. i have a little bit of time now but will be gone rest of morning.
<ingo0815> sorry but how can i file a bug
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> hmmmm claws mail isnt saving the setting i guess i take time to debug :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> have there been modifications in the trash architecture in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: its been moved if that is what you mean
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is urgent: I had 4 gb of data on my desktop and they are not there. There is a directory in the trash with the same name. I may have pressed "canc" by mistake (it's near the spacebar in my fantastic laptop keyboard)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the directory in the trash is ...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> empty
<the_eraser> is the beta out
<gnomefreak> the_eraser: no
<the_eraser> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows how it can happen that I delete a directory and I don't find my files in the trash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what happens in gnome when I press "canc" on a directory on the desktop?
<gnomefreak> mvo: if you are still around it looks like synaptic is broken. it cant find claws-mail in archives but apt-cache search does
<mvo> gnomefreak: do you use the quick find feature?
<gnomefreak> mvo: i tried that and the search icon
<gnomefreak> neither find it
<gnomefreak> wuick search doesnt do anything, iirc i reported a bug for that a while ago
<jtheuer> Hi, I want to try kubuntu 8.10 on my new IBM T500 -- which however seem to have a Network card that uses the e1000e driver. Does anyone know when a fixed version of the driver will make it into an image?
<mvo> gnomefreak: hm, search icon and "name" as seach parameter does not find it. does it find nothing? or just not the right one. have you tried "claws" as a term?
<gnomefreak> mvo: it finds nothing
<gnomefreak> let me try another package
<gnomefreak> claws-mail-plugins isnt found either. it cant find thunderbird either. so i guess its just not going to find anything
<gnomefreak> mvo: ^^
<mvo> gnomefreak: does it make a difference if you switch in the icon from name to name+description?
<gnomefreak> mvo: no
<mvo> hmmm
<gnomefreak> mvo: smart --gui has everything
<mvo> gnomefreak: could you please start it in a terminal window and check if it prints out anything?
<gnomefreak> mvo: yep one sec
<mvo> gnomefreak: its suprising because the synaptic search with the icon and the apt-cache search use the same code, I'm puzzled what is broken threre
<gnomefreak> mvo: from term it works fine
<gnomefreak> opens it up in small window when i use menu to run it its full screen
<gnomefreak> quick search doesnt work at all
<gnomefreak> search doesnt find anything
<gnomefreak> no output in term
<mvo> gnomefreak: could you make me a screenshot? what loclae do you use, I wonder if its releated to that
<TuTUXG> is gimp 2.6 gonna be in intrepid?
<gnomefreak> !info gimp intrepid
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3877 kB, installed size 11180 kB
<gnomefreak> mvo: im using en locale and you just want a screenshot of the search results?
<gnomefreak> TuTUXG: no version 2.4.6 will be in intrepid
<vega_> TuTUXG: i'd say probably not, as beta is due today
<TuTUXG> ...
<gnomefreak> aug. 26 was FF
<TuTUXG> but will it be update to 2.6 later?
<gnomefreak> Feature Freeze. after that no new packages can be intrroduced without having a freeze exception and as i recall its a strict process
<gnomefreak> TuTUXG: not unless backported from next release
<gnomefreak> but for backport you have to wait untill its in the current devel cycle
<TuTUXG> gnomefreak, thanks for the explanation
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes please
<mvo> gnomefreak: I'm trying to reproduce it now
<Ergo^> hi, what time does beta come out ? ;-) if it comes out today
<gnomefreak> Ergo^: when its done
<terminator> Kubuntu is already out
<Ergo^> ah so it will probably appear some time later today ?
<terminator> I'm hoping
<aantn> hmm... a beta
<terminator> yes
 * aantn still hasn't decided if he should install intrepid
<aantn> I'd do it, but it's on a laptop that I'm borrowing
<zniavre> aantn:  you should try intrepid is particular stable (at least for my config)
<gnomefreak> mvo: http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsynapticea4.png  ill ping you when i get out of meeting but i really have to get ready
<terminator> don't know till you try it, if not delete it!
<jtheuer> when will a fixed e1000e driver be available for intrepid?
<terminator> do the ATI open source drivers work in ubuntu beta?
<aantn> zniavre: my main motivation is really just the updated clutter and telepathy libraries
<aantn> yeah, it would be nice anyway
<TuTUXG> gnomefreak, found 2.6 in c-korn's repo
<mvo> gnomefreak: could you please clear the quick search entry and see if that changes anything?
<gnomefreak> mvo: that worked
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later and thanks
<TuTUXG> jtheuer, the next kernel bump may fix it
<jtheuer> so, it may take a few weeks until a fixed intrepid alpha cd is released?
<TuTUXG> the beta is coming out today
<TuTUXG> i have no idea when the next kernel bump is
<TuTUXG> bug 263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks! there are certainly (two) problems here a) that the quick search does not work for you b) that the UI is confusing
<Cheery> when do you include gimp 2.6 in your repositories?
<CE> Partman seems to block installation of Alpha6 on my system, is that a known problem?
<CE> sorry, have been disconnected
<CE> Partman seems to block installation of Alpha6 on my system, is that a known problem?
 * sjanssen crosses fingers for the Intrepid reboot
<CE> so, if its not known - should I file a bug?
<sjanssen> everything seems to be in order
<sjanssen> woo!
<mvo> sjanssen: rock!
<mvo> sjanssen: could you still sent me the logs for review? just to double check :) ?
<Hobbsee> mvo: paper!
<sjanssen> mvo: sure
<sjanssen> any ETA on when the nvidia modules for older cards will be fixed?
<JontheEchidna> sjanssen: you'd have to ask nvidia on that one, which kinda sucks for us legacy users :(
<TuTUXG> how do i check if my usb cam driver is registered in the usbcore?
<terminator_> How many people are awaiting the 8.10 beta release?
<TuTUXG> 1
<terminator_> What page can the 8.10 beta be found once released?
<sFEARs> hello.. i'm having a problem with apt not recognizing the correct version of xserver-xorg-core..  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) xserver-xorg-core:  Installed: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1  Candidate: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1
<IdleOne> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sFEARs> i already have my system up to date.. having an issue getting nvidia drivers to install becasue it thinks there are unmet dependencies
<luca__> hi everyone
<sFEARs> hello
<remu> does anyone know around what time today the beta may be released?
<luca__> I am trying to install Intrepid beta candidate on a usb bar, but all I get when I boot is "GRUB error 15"
<luca__> any ideas?
<sFEARs> not sure luca__ i'd say reinstall GRUB but i'm not sure how
<luca__> have not installed it in the first place, I fear
<luca__> well I have done it before, let's try it :)
<sFEARs> could be
<sFEARs> i think you can boot up using the live cd, click on install, get to partition, don't format anything, go forward a few steps and it will install grub for you: this is not confirmed however
<sFEARs> luca__,
<luca__> don't have a live cd with me however, I am trying all this just because I have no access to a blank cd to burn :)
<sFEARs> IC
<Necrosan> HOW DO I PUT THE IBEX ON MY PLAYSTATION3 (I CALL IT GAMESTATION)
<Mechdave> Hey all, anyone know how I can get wifi to remember the wpa2 pass phrase?
 * Tm_T slaps Necrosan with sign of "stop yelling, kid"
<Necrosan> I CAN'T TURN MY CAPSLOCK OFF.. SPILT BEER ON IT LAST NIGHT :(
<Necrosan> I APOLOGIZE FOR OFFENDING ANYONE
<Nece228> wheres ubuntu 8.10 beta?
<Tm_T> nowhere
<Necrosan> IM LOOKING FOR IT TOO, NECE228
<Mechdave> Necrosan, do a bash script to convert caps to non caps ;)
<scizzo-> Necrosan: remove the caps-lock
<JontheEchidna> you could hold down shift while you type to
<luca__> reboot
<scizzo-> Necrosan: its annoying
<Necrosan> IM HOLDING SHIFT
<Necrosan> IT DOES NOTHING IN XCHAT AQUA
<Necrosan> PLEASE DONT BAN ME, I REALLY AM INTERESTED IN IBEX
<Mechdave> Necrosan, have you a spare keyboard?
<Nece228> so beta release is deffered?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, go to Gnome keyboard settings.
<DanaG> There's a "swap caps and ctrl" option.
<Necrosan> THIS IS MY ONLY USB KEYBOARD
<scizzo-> Necrosan: its not out yet
<Necrosan> AND IM ON MAC OS X 10.5
<DanaG> Oh.
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps there's a command-line way to unset caps lock.
<Tm_T> Nece228: no, it's just not out yet
<DanaG> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2181/mac_os_x_disable_caps_lock_key/
<DanaG> Try setting that, and then rebooting.
<Daviey> xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"
<Daviey> ah, my bad
<DanaG> One way to clean a keyboard: disconnect it from the computer, then soak it in a vat of pure (as pure as possible) water.  Then let it dry completely (such as for a few hours in direct sunlight, or such.
<DanaG> ).
<DanaG> You know you're a programmer when you feel _compelled_ to match parentheses.  =þ
<Mechdave> DanaG, lol
<d4t4min3r> hello
<Mechdave> Anyone know anything about the NetworkManager Applet?
 * penguin42 is having problems with display auto detect on Intrepid - is it documented anywhere - can it be overridden with an X config?
<d4t4min3r> penguin42, is intrepid still alpha or did the beta release?
<penguin42> d4t4min3r: Not sure; I'm on the latest updated set
<DanaG> I hope they'll get the e1000e fix into the beta.
<Hobbsee> they won't.
<DanaG> Damn.
<DanaG> That gives a bad impression.
<Hobbsee> as does delaying it, and making everyone test it *again*.
<DanaG> Yeah, and it's better to have ethernet not work due to missing driver, than to permanently damage hardware.
<penguin42> a guy from Intel posted a fix last night to lkml though so it should catch up pretty quickly
<penguin42> fix/workaround
<Hobbsee> penguin42: there's already an upload in the queue fixing it.
<penguin42> Hobbsee: cool
<Wutz1> Hey, is anyone generally disapointed by the fact that interpid still hasnt gotten any real nice new theme yet
<penguin42> so - anyone suggest how the display autodetect works?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's an idea for the beta: compile packages for the fixed version of the e1000e module, and post them separately.
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm sure it will go into the update blob so it'll happen quite quickly
<penguin42> (except that is for the e1000e guys who have no networking so can't download them :-)
<DanaG> That's what I meant... it'd be a download of just the driver itself.  Perhaps it could even just be the .ko file, not even a deb file.
<DanaG> You'd need one for each flavor of kernel, though.
<DanaG> So, they could pre-download it, even before the updated kernel is released.
<DanaG> I do always try to keep at least one old major-version kernel around.
 * DanaG goes offline now.
<remu> does anyone have the following soundcard? IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
<Allah> hmm ... is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current the latest current build of 8.10 ?
<sFEARs> exit
 * penguin42 submits a defect for compiz won't stay off - I turn it off but it comes back next time I start X
<Hobbsee> Allah: should be - note, that'll be the alternate cd.
<Allah> Hobbsee: yes, i prefer the alt.
<Hobbsee> Allah: cool
<Allah> is it in BETA yet? i heard it'll be released today.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 Released | Ibex is still alpha software, and may break your system |
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 Released | Ibex is still alpha software, and may break your system | No, the beta is not yet out.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 Released | Ibex is still alpha software, and may break your system | No, the beta is not out yet.
<Allah> ;]
<Wutz1> Does anyone hate the fact that the new theme is exactly the same thing except with a different engine?
<Hobbsee> Wutz1: and a lot darker, and a different background?
<dfgas> is the theme final? have you reviewed the timeline to 8.10 to see if the theme is final?
<sFEARs> nvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) :  xserver-xorg-core:  Installed: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1  Candidate: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1  :  does anyone know why apt thinks there are unmet dependencies?
<Wutz1> i'm not talking about newhuman
<remu> Wutz1: not really, I normally change the theme anyways, I wasn't a huge fan of NewHuman, but it is better than Human imo.
<Allah> PPP issues have been resolved in this release ... hmm.
<sFEARs> how do i file a bug report?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sFEARs> thanks
<Allah> hmm ... judging from this list the Sierra Wireless Aircard 580 isn't supported in the 3G hardware support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Allah> others are, however ...
<Allah> Hobbsee: do you reckon that there's equal support for it, along with it's other range of cards?
<Hobbsee> Allah: no idea.
<x1250> uhm, firefox is so damn slow, sometimes is unusable. I thought it would be Javascript, but disabling it doesn't improve it a bit.
<Alex_Gaynor> Are there any plans to create a python2.6 package?
<Allah> hello, x1250
<Allah> does your firefox utilize pango?
<x1250> Allah, how can I check that?
<Allah> what version of firefox is this?
<Allah> as far as i know the firefox build in ubuntu for version 2 of firefox adds the --enable pango
<x1250> Allah, 3.0.3
<Allah> i'm not at all certain about 3, however.
<Allah> iirc, downloading firefox from mozilla.com might fix this.
<Allah> or simply, export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 in your terminal.
<x1250> ok, I'll test that thanks
<Allah> ok.
<Allah> Alex_Gaynor: it is my understanding that python 2.6 has been abandoned.
<Allah> Alex_Gaynor: maybe it'll be included, but i can't say.
<Alex_Gaynor> Allah: Well, I wouldn't expect it as the default, but a seperate package would be nice
<Allah> why don't you just compile from source for now?
<Allah> Alex_Gaynor: http://python.org/ftp/python/2.6/Python-2.6.tar.bz2
<Alex_Gaynor> Yeah that's what i'm going to do
<sFEARs> since i've upgraded to 8.10, i've had some video issues (of course) with nvidia.  When i try to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it only takes me through the keyboard & mouse sections, it finshes and drops back to a terminal screen before it asks me for driver or screen information.  is this an issue with the newer kernel and nvidia cards?
<sFEARs>  nvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) but it is not going to be installed ::  the version i'm currently using is Installed: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1.  is this package not complete yet?
<Codemaster> i had issues with that, too, however i am running nvidia 177, not legacy
<Codemaster> i simply had to install the glx, modaliases, and kernel sources for 177
<Codemaster> (then run nvidia-xconfig, of course)
<sFEARs> how do you figure out which version is needed? 177 or 91 or legacy?
<sFEARs> mabey that's my issue
<Codemaster> what card do you have
<sFEARs> not 100% sure
<sFEARs> i think it is more a problem with the dependancy issue
<Codemaster> maybe go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<sFEARs> but again.. not sure.. mabey i don't need legacy drivers
<sFEARs> i used to get a prompt to download restricted drivers.. i havn't seen that since the dist upgrade to 8.10
<void^> lspci
<Codemaster> yeah, try running it manually
<sFEARs>  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]
<Codemaster> ah. pl
<Codemaster> *ok
<Codemaster> you'll be using legacy, then
<Codemaster> 96, that is
<void^> that probably needs some legacy triber, which don't work with current kernels
<void^> *driver
<sFEARs> at the hardware drivers box there is nothing in there.. earlier before i removed a couple of things (apt-get remove nvidia*) there was "96 [recommended]" and when i activated & restarted i got an error "no screens found"
<sFEARs> so i dropped the old xorg.conf file back in and i got my gui back
<void^> only 173 and 177 work currently
<sFEARs> so i just have to wait for them to get 96 working correctally?
<Codemaster> basically
<sFEARs> drag
<sFEARs> is there a way i can increase my screen resolution without enabeling the 3d effects
<sFEARs> i'm stuck at 800x600
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will gimp 2.6 be in intrepid?
<negge> I see the beta is supposed to be out today. I've been running the alpha version for some time now, have I already gotten all the beta updates or are they still due to be released?
 * penguin42 sighs - X is still fighting
<penguin42> can someone explain to me where the KDE and Gnome display settings/resolution tools store their configs?
<penguin42> I've had a hunt in gconf and can't find it
<penguin42> the FixVideoResolutionHowto is referencing a path in gconf that doesn't exist in mine
<negge> is the beta going to be out today or is it delayed?
<Allah> negge: /topic
<Allah> do you have a problem with alpha right now?
<Allah> penguin42: this might be useful -http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-686769.html
<penguin42> Allah: Thanks - but I was after some more basic info; I want to understand where settings live now other than xorg.conf
<mickep> Any ideas of how one can fix a bug like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267719 ? (more info I can add, etc)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267719 in ubuntu "network and time issue on idle with laptop" [Undecided,New]
<negge> Allah: sorry I didn't read that far to the right
<Allah> penguin42: i'm not sure. i don't use xorg.
<negge> Allah: I have some minor irritating issues, nothing big though
<penguin42> Allah: You don't?
<Allah> negge: what like?
<negge> sometimes when I reboot the disk order changes so my fstab points to the wrong device
<negge> Allah: /dev/sdb becomes /dev/sda and vice versa
<negge> I need to have two copies of fstab and switch between them when I notice some drives won't mount
<penguin42> negge: Yes I've seen that
<penguin42> negge: Do you have more than one disc controller?
<negge> also my mouse freezes sometimes which is impossible to recover from without a cold reboot though I don't think that's Ubuntus fault, I think my mobo is dying on me
<Pici> negge: using uuids in your fstab should fix that.
<negge> penguin42: one disk is IDE and one is SATA
<penguin42> negge: see #261178 is where I reported my problem
<penguin42> negge: Feel free to add a note to that bug
<negge> Pici: it makes the fstab look so unorganized... I don't see why that should be necessary either
<Pici> ubottu: bug 261178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261178 in linux "[intrepid] Random order of disk detection" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261178
<negge> penguin42: I'll check it out
<Allah> penguin42: no, i don't
<penguin42> negge: The trick to get it to work is to never use absolute names in the fstab - just use uuid or label based stuff, that way the order doesn't matter (except for grub)
<penguin42> negge: Getting raid to work with that is really difficult though
<Allah> [This is on Intrepid Alpha 4 kept upto date. Linux gallifrey 2.6.26-5-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 15 13:54:58 UTC 2008]
<Allah> has it been resolved in Alpha 6?
 * penguin42 wonders where to ask about X config issues on Intrepid
<Allah> bbiaw
<penguin42> the xorg.conf just has a cryptic comment that it ignores some stuff now but doesn't say what
<penguin42> has anyone here got dual-head on an intrepid box at all?
<mickep> penguin42: dual-head=two screens at the same time? if so, then yes (when I made a presentation)
<penguin42> mickep: Mirrored or different?
<mickep> "mirrored" (cloned?)
<penguin42> yeh - same on the two displays or different?
<mickep> same resolution (I have a intel graphics card)
<hellcattrav> Ello all
<hellcattrav> So my firefox isn't working right now, I can't seem to get it to come up up, I've tried stopping the process at the system moniter in gnome but no luck it just gets added to the list but no firefox window appears
<penguin42> hellcattrav: from a command line rename your .mozzila directory - e.g. mv .mozzila .mozzila-broken and try again
<hellcattrav> penguin42, whats that do? do you know what the problem could have been?
<hellcattrav> and thats in ~?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> .mozilla is where firefox keeps all it's settings - renaming it should let it create a new set from scratch
<hellcattrav> Ok
<penguin42> is there a forum/mailing list for Intrepid specific stuff?
<hellcattrav> Um no
<hellcattrav> that didn't do anything
<mickep> hellcattrav: do you get any error msg if you start firefox from terminal?
<hellcattrav> not sure...let me check
<hellcattrav> My terminal is acting up
<hellcattrav> I can't type in it :(
<hellcattrav> went to control alt F1 but that had to have a display ?
<mickep> hellcattrav: you can start a terminal window. Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<hellcattrav> right
<hellcattrav> did that
<hellcattrav> but I can't type in it
<mickep> why not?
<hellcattrav> theres a grey border about where you type in it
<hellcattrav> and now thats not even coming up
<hellcattrav> says starting terminal at the bottom the window browser..then nowt
<DaskreecH> Hiya
<DaskreecH> is ibex shipping with Ekiga?
<DaskreecH> FliesLikeABrick: May want to get that checked out
<penguin42> seems to have ekiga
<FliesLikeABrick> what DaskreecH
<FliesLikeABrick> ?
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: check packages.ubuntu.com
<DaskreecH> FliesLikeABrick: Flying like a brick
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: No I meant will it be in the default install
<ethana2> I wonder how quickly that topic will be updated when it /is/...
<mickep> DaskreecH: it was installed when I installed the alpha5. (it has been installed by default in 8.4 iirc)
 * ethana2 sits and waits patiently
<DaskreecH> ah ok
<DaskreecH> ethana2: what's up with the beta?
<ethana2> i'm happy to hear about intel's change to their driver that got into 2.6.27, makes things a lot less scary
<ethana2> what?
<DaskreecH> The intel bug?
<ethana2> yeah
<DaskreecH> Yeah that's a rough one. So the beta may not come out today at all?
<ethana2> Oh, I don't know
<ethana2> This is just where I come to wait until its out and I start my torrents...
<ethana2> open my bottle of champaigne, you know
<ethana2> clang pots and pans
<mickep> url to that intel bug? (I got some problems with wlan disconnecting, could that be connected to this?)
<ethana2> if you think that's bad you should see how confused people are when i'm shooting off fireworks on halloween
<ethana2> it's more serious than that, mickep
<ethana2> temporarily bricked ethernet adapters
<ethana2> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/1/368
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: was it temporary?
<ethana2> you have to reset registers if you get hit by the bug
<ethana2> before your hardware will work again
<danbh_intrepid> yea, I see, I read the link too
<mickep> ethana2: thanks for the link. That looks like a bigger problem.
<ethana2> yep.
<DaskreecH> So  it's no longer permanent ?
<ethana2> it's not /hardware/ damage per sé
<DaskreecH> well permanent enough for most people
<ethana2> it's more like firmware damage
<ethana2> ...anyone else here using ubuntu netbook components on their laptops or desktops?
<Nece228> why still theres no beta release
<ethana2> window-picker-applet is the best applet for the purpose i've ever seen, barring none
<ethana2> Nece228: it's more important to do it right than do it fast
<ethana2> in general, when a date is given, add one day
<Nece228> i cant wait, i want to see is there a new look
<ethana2> I -hope- so
<ethana2> but if there's not, you can retheme it, as always
<Nece228> i heard that kubuntu 8.10 will boot after few seconds
<ethana2> I use suspend, so i'm used to like 4 seconds from lid open to desktop
 * ethana2 hugs his ubuntu dell
<ethana2> getting another one for my mom sooon
<Nece228> *after login kubuntu 8.10 should boot in few seconds
<danbh_intrepid> Nece228: that sucks, you would want it to boot right away  : P
<DanaG> My parents are too stubborn to switch from Windows XP.
<ethana2> i converted my whole family except my older sister
<s0u][ight> when will the beta version be out?
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: O M  G     O M G, mine are the same way
<ethana2> and i'm exposing people left and right
<Nece228> danbh_intrepid: so kde 4.1 will not boot in few seconds? but they gived a promise!
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: I cant even get them to use FF.  When IE7 came out, my dad came over to me and said, hey look at these tab things, arent they cool?  /me yeah, they were 5 years ago....
<s0u][ight> no one knowing when the beta will be released?
<DanaG> Grr... stupid compiz showmouse plugin..... doesn't reload settings until like 30 seconds after I change a setting.
<djbender> s0u][ight, today
<s0u][ight> :)
<s0u][ight> satisfying :P
<SebNaitsabes> when is the beta out
<SebNaitsabes> I thought that was today?
<melkart> maybe they wait for kde 4.1.2 to be released?
<melkart> (should be today, too, but hasnt happened yet)
<melkart> (originally should have been even october 1st, but ..)
<SebNaitsabes> yeah I read it was meant to have been today
<SebNaitsabes> I am wating to upgrade :D
<SebNaitsabes> I heard Alpha 6 is pretty good to in fact,  with the weater thing being broken
<joebob777as7> anyone know when the e1000 kernel fix will be pushed to updates?
<rski> is lspci giving you a bad sign? :P
<joebob777as7> not yet...
<CarlFK> I plug in a usb drive formated vfat - it gets mounted such that the 'user' has rw privs.  /dev/sdc1 on /media/WD Passport type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<CarlFK> I unmount, mke2fs, unplug, plug - it gets mousted, but user doesn't have write: /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<CarlFK> touch: cannot touch `/media/disk/x': Permission denied
<CarlFK> bug?
<maxb> I find the ath5k driver nonfunctional with my hardware. I've filed a bug with the tag regression-potential. Is there anything more I should be doing to make sure the right people are visual of the potential regression?
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<danbh_intrepid> probably just a dupe of that one, maxb
<maxb> It's not terribly clear whether that applies to the old or new atheros driver. And I couldn't get the driver to work without networkmanager, either
<platius> maxb I have AR2413 Atheros, ath5k is loaded and I am on wireless 8.10 a6
<danbh_intrepid> well, it is clearer than you make it out to be.  The point is that the atheros drivers are buggy.  NM had some extra code to work around/fix the bugs.  The bug report is asking, should that code be left in there?  or should the bugged drivers be fixed.  In the mean time, the code has been removed, and as such, the bugs are there
<maxb> Hmm, mine's AR2511
<platius> maxb my setup took no input from me
<maxb> danbh_intrepid: Yes, but *which* atheros drivers are buggy? ath_pci? ath5k? both?
<jStefan> topic might need an update?
<jStefan> how long ago where the beta ISOs put in place, my torrents are not moving :S
<bruce89> at 19:13 UT+1
<bruce89> jStefan: ^
<jStefan> bruce89, what's UT+1 atm ?
<bruce89> 19:56
<jStefan> thanks
<jStefan> one of the torrents started moving :D
<jStefan> ETA 1 day :/
<bruce89> you'd probably be better with an obscure mirror
<jStefan> nah, i always use the torrents, i feel i'm giving more back
<bruce89> literally
<jStefan> it justs takes a few minutes before it actually "starts" working
 * bruce89 ought to start downloading too
<danbh_intrepid> is the beta out?
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> well, I guess the page is up...
<jStefan> danbh_intrepid, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, thats the page I saw
<melkart> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<maxb> Oh. No fglrx :-(
<FFForever> i know the upgrade will be out soon but i was wondering what improvments will be made for my server?
<FFForever> compared to the current version
<maxb> Unless the open source driver has come forward hugely since Hardy, looks like I have to choose between Intrepid or the ability to play DVDs :-/
<FFForever> dvds for the win!
<jStefan> for a server i would use LTS releases, unless in need of new functionality
<FFForever> jStefan right now its running 8.04
<FFForever> (it was upgraded from 6.10 (desktop) -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04)
<jStefan> FFForever, what is it mainly used for?
<FFForever> file server
<FFForever> but i am more worried about security..., won't the newer versions bring better security?
<jStefan> there are some new samba features, but i dont think file sharing is going to change dramatically any time soon
<FFForever> whats new in samba (we use samba A LOT!)
<jStefan> FFForever, there is something on the notes here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<jStefan> oh oh, i just spotted a problem on the web, who do i poke?
<FFForever> _NiC :)
<PriceChild> jStefan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<void^> as long as you use a supported release you get security updates
<jStefan> thanks PriceChild
<kulight> anybody got updates since the beta released ?
<FFForever> how does the encrypted network transport work?
<alecjw> hey, anyone else having issues with ALSA?
<bruce89> I see they are being very careful to attribute improvements in the notes there
<bruce89> kulight: http://www.mail-archive.com/intrepid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/
<FFForever> does mr.shuttleworth every come in here?
<alecjw> anyone?
<kulight> bruce89: not what i meant... the beta is released but i get no updates through update manager
<PriceChild> FFForever: I think he sticks to development.
<bruce89> kulight: they have a freeze on I think
<FFForever> what does he actually do for ubuntu besides provide the financial support?
<bruce89> tells people what to do, which they ignore
<FFForever> :-/
<PriceChild> FFForever: He owns and runs canonical, he's an ubuntu developer.
<FFForever> he can code?
<PriceChild> FFForever: he was (is?)  a debian developer
<alecjw> hey look its pricechild
<alecjw> i remember you
<PriceChild> Allo alecjw.
<kulight> no there are links to beta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<FFForever> never knew that...
<alecjw> and on cdimage.u.c, theres the amd64 dvd
<alecjw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/beta/
<jStefan> kulight, usually if you've been running intrepid since before the release you will not see much changes during the release of the beta ISO. Most packages are locked from changes, you might see some updates tomorrow.
<kulight> its just on from the last hpour or so
<kulight> i hoped there will be cose of some anoying bugs i get
<kulight> and i got almost no updates the last few days
<PriceChild> kulight: have you filed the bugs on launchpad?
<kulight> yes i did that long time ago
<PriceChild> kulight: linky?
<kulight> linky? didnt grt that
<kulight> get
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, does anybody know how to sync kde-pim data of kontact (especially emails and the calender) between kubuntu 8.10 (and, if possible, with kubuntu 8.04 too)?
<PriceChild> kulight: have you got a link to the bug(s)?
<kulight> oh yes just a sec
<kulight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263412 in linux "kernel   2.6.27-2 from last update makes everything move very slowly (dup-of: 262066)" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New]
<kulight> and this one say fix released but it s still there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart buttons do nothing" [High,Fix released]
<jStefan> bug 277235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277235 in ubuntu-website "TOC has wrong links on 8.10 Technical Overview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277235
<mikedep333> hello, could somebody explain what's the difference between the desktop CD and the live DVD?
<mikedep333> I thought I heard something about OEM stuff
<mikedep333> but that wouldn't explain the 4 GB size
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/beta/
<kulight> it has alot more package's on it so u wouldn't have to have Internet
<mikedep333> oh, cool
<mikedep333> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-October/126343.html
<mikedep333> I just found this
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<AtomicSpark> What he said.
<AtomicSpark> I've also noticed that the ALT cd will skip a few packages if your computer is really sow.
<AtomicSpark> THen will install them when you update.
<mikedep333> but not kubuntu packages on the ubuntu DVD,r right?
<AtomicSpark> Hm.
<AtomicSpark> They might be.
<AtomicSpark> You'd have to switch via tasksel.
<mikedep333> tasksel?
<jStefan> "is" there a kubuntu dvd ?
<AtomicSpark> run it.
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/
<mikedep333> yes
<AtomicSpark> it is the package setup during the install. you can install stuff that way and it will ask you questions.
<AtomicSpark> also you can run dpkg-reconfigure or something.
<AtomicSpark> :P
<mikedep333> I see
<mikedep333> yeah, I think I remember that from when I did an alternate install on my Eee
<AtomicSpark> Yeah. See on a server I could run tasksel to install LAMP so I don't have to manually cnofigure it.
<AtomicSpark> But I would start with the kbuntu cd if you want kde. Switching can/will be messy. :P
<mikedep333> I need to learn to use the command line apt stuff better
<AtomicSpark> Yes. You do.
<mikedep333> I already installed kde on top of ubuntu on my laptop and desktop
<mikedep333> it went ok
<mikedep333> the menus don't seem too cluttered up
<AtomicSpark> apt-get is the best way to update your systed. don't even have to log in!
<AtomicSpark> just switch to a tty, and update your machine. :P
<mikedep333> I know about apt-get update
<mikedep333> apt-get upgrade
<void^> you have to log in on a tty.
<AtomicSpark> Well yes.
<AtomicSpark> But I mean don't have to log into a GUI. Wait for the desktop to load.
<void^> unless you use init=/bin/sh or some such wicked thing.
<mikedep333> well
<jStefan> i still like apt for dist-upgrades, most users consider it evil
<AtomicSpark> apt is by far not evil.
<mikedep333> when you have a quad core processor and a RAID0 array, it doesn't take too long for the desktop to load
<AtomicSpark> when your company owner buys cheap computers it does. ;)
<mikedep333> actually
<mikedep333> I got my processor for $100 USD
<mikedep333> and the hard drives for like $50 each
<Allah> what proc is that?
<mikedep333> phenom 9600
<mikedep333> x4
<Allah> ah.
<AtomicSpark> when your company owner doesn't know anything and buys cheap computers from a "business solutions" company.
<mikedep333> it was on an amazing sale
<AtomicSpark> Its slow.
<AtomicSpark> :P
<mikedep333> lol
<jStefan> i got an intel e8400 recently, i think its msrp is good
<mikedep333> OMG yes
<mikedep333> I can move to canada now
<mikedep333> http://www.newegg.ca/
<Allah> i rathere like my new laptop - it has an intel core 2 duo 2.4Ghz proc
<Allah> s/rathere/rather
<jStefan> that's nice for a lappy
<Allah> and ... it runs windows vista.
<mikedep333> yeah, very good
<Allah> yeah, it has 3GB of ram.
<jStefan> Allah, that part is not...
<bruce89> Allah: barely?
<mikedep333> my laptop came with vista
<Allah> i don't particularly mind vista; i rather like it's DEP/ASLR protection schemes.
<jStefan> i dont hate windows, but i do hate vista :/
<mikedep333> it was quite reasonable with intel cache and 3 GB ram
<Allah> i run ubuntu on my virtualbox.
<jemark> mine came with ubuntu 7.10 ;)
<bruce89> is it really 3 GB, or do they just not count the 1 that Windows can't be arsed with
<bruce89> jemark: as did mine
<AtomicSpark> Its not windows.
<AtomicSpark> Its 32 bit.
<jemark> :) bruce89
<mikedep333> my laptop seriously came with 3 GB of ram
<bruce89> 32 would be up to 4GB surely
<AtomicSpark> My laptop came with 2.
 * AtomicSpark shrugs.
<Allah> i may get ibex on it, when it's released.
<jStefan> if you are lucky you can get 3.5gb detected on 32bit windows
<AtomicSpark> bruce89: there is a work around yes.
 * bruce89 slums it with 1
<Scunizi> Will the latest release of Gimp 2.6 be incorporated into Intrepid?
<jemark> bruce89: i have 1Gb Ram in my laptop... enough for Ubuntu Linux :)
<mikedep333> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-f8sn-d1-gaming/4505-3121_7-32909970.html
<AtomicSpark> Scunizi: no
<Allah> well, core 2 duo is a 64bit proc.
<jStefan> imho, there should have never been a 32bit vista, only 64bit
<mikedep333> Scunzi: use getdeb
<bruce89> jemark: indeed
<Scunizi> AtomicSpark: to bad.. looks nice.
<mikedep333> or hope it gets in backports
<bruce89> Scunizi: or better, wait until I PPA it
<AtomicSpark> Scunizi: well. it might. depends how many bugs are in it. :P
<bruce89> if Debian bother
<AtomicSpark> No wait.
<Scunizi> bruce89: I like that!
<AtomicSpark> Scunizi: ibex is frozen. so. no go.
<AtomicSpark> :P
<mikedep333> yeah, beta freeze
<mikedep333> fortunately VLC .9.2 and then VLC .9.3 got in
<Scunizi> AtomicSpark: ah.. didn't realize it was in beta freeze..
<AtomicSpark> Its been forzen for a month or so.
<jemark> bruce89: i will wait until the 8.10 is final... my current hardy is runnung smooth
<AtomicSpark> They freeze before the alpha or something. "feature freeze"
<Scunizi> AtomicSpark: shows you how much I pay attention to Alpha-Beta stuff  :)
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<mikedep333> beta freeze since the 25th
<bruce89> you have to go through some ridiculous process to pass it
<AtomicSpark> Those terms mean nothing anymore.
<AtomicSpark> Lol.
<bruce89> diffstat and diff of NEWS for starters
<Scunizi> true
<AtomicSpark> Alpha is supposed to be in house. Beta to BETA TESTERS.
<AtomicSpark> :p
<AtomicSpark> But gmail is beta so.
<AtomicSpark> Who knows!
<mikedep333> not with open source
<Scunizi> been that way with google forever.. it's all beta
<mikedep333> with open source, every revision is available
<jStefan> google search is beta :P
<bruce89> Scunizi: means they can't be blamed
<jStefan> just kidding
<bruce89> I suspect GIMP will be in, it's too big to miss
<bruce89> mind you, AbiWord was stuck in 2.4.x for Hardy
<jemark> jStefan: gmail is...
<jStefan> yep
<Scunizi> bruce89: yea.. and the new engine for gimp looks like they are making the right steps to get 16 bit paths.. etc.
<jStefan> mostly everything except the search
<bruce89> Scunizi: lovely stuff for 2.8 mehopes
<kulight> what about OO ?
<jemark> jStefan: it's all about the google adds
<bruce89> kulight: might be too late
<Scunizi> bruce89: yes.. and a little different UI too.. more mainstream.. although I'm getting use to Gimp as it is now..
<jStefan> OO 3.0 will be releaed in 2 weeks, no?
<kulight> i hope not
<bruce89> Scunizi: compiz is broken however
<bruce89> but I haven't used it for ages
<Scunizi> bruce89: with gimp? or in intrepid? or using the combination of the two?
<bruce89> GIMP uses utility windows, only Metacity supports them properly
<Scunizi> bruce89: I was just reading http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/10/01/in-gimp-we-trust/ and got the gist that the UI had changed adn maybe the utility window(s) have gone..
<bruce89> Scunizi: that's a shame
<Scunizi> bruce89: I could be wrong... cheer up
<bruce89> impossible, I'm afraid
<jStefan> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/OOoRelease30#OOo_3.0_Final
<jStefan> OOo = October 14th?
<kulight> so it might be in ??
<jStefan> dont think so, probably backported later
<bruce89> Scunizi: no mention in the ChangeLog
<kulight> well... good enough for me
<jStefan> dont take my word for it
<bruce89> I doubt they would backport something that big
<kulight> i wouldnt come after u if it dosent :-D
<jStefan> my guess is that if they wanted it in, they would be using the RCs already
<kulight> they cant miss something that important
<bruce89> we'll see
<kulight> but who knows
<jStefan> things need to be tested, it was probably to late in the development cycle
<jStefan> they "did" take the risk with firefox
<bruce89> jStefan: they get paid to
<kulight> and it turn out pretty well
<bruce89> not really
<AnRkey> when is the beta out?
<bruce89> now
<jStefan> AnRkey, 2 hours ago ;)
<bruce89> or to be precise 1.5 hours agi
<jStefan> btw, topic needs an update
<jemark> hehe
<kulight> well have a good evening/morning/night im going to get a beer at the bar :-D
<AnRkey> jStefan, thanks
<AnRkey> yes, the freakin topic needs to be updated!
<AnRkey> :P
<AnRkey> gonna give the beta a whirl on my laptop
<djbender> haha where's a channel operator when you need one
<s0u][ight> the day is allmost over and beta isn't released yet :|
<djbender> its out
<AnRkey> where is the landing page?
<djbender> the topic hasn't been updated
<AnRkey> ahhh >> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<`Matir> why are people always so impatient for the beta?  :-P
<dmh65> downloading ibex now, whats it like?
<djbender> magical
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> :)
<tonyyarusso> No announcement e-mail yet.
<dmh65> pooey brown again?
<dmh65> hardy works so well its boring though
<dmh65> just spent the day with suse 10.3 and 11.0, man suse has gone downhill
<bruce89> `Matir: people think beta is suddenly a lot better
<djbender> its magic bruce! slap the beta on it and its magically 10000000x better!
<s0u][ight> mattik, normally i upgrade about alpha 5 but this release alpha 5 changed kernel so i was a bit disapointed ;)
<bruce89> when Hardy beta was on the go, an update screwed libc6
<jemark> im not going to put this beta on my production pc
<s0u][ight> :( only 100kb/s
<debfx> is there a way to debug an early kernel excpetion (#263543)?
<bruce89> but that's not usually the case
<s0u][ight> over here it is :(
<s0u][ight> bruce89, i lost my laptop at alpha 5 of hardy
<jemark> oops s0u][ight
<s0u][ight> when i got another intrepid was released ;)
<s0u][ight> jemark, ?
<bruce89> I've never heard of software making hardware disappear
<s0u][ight> bruce89, my father broke my laptop
<djbender> how do you upgrade to beta from alpha-6 from Update Manager?
<jemark> s0u][ight: never mind
<bruce89> djbender: you don't
<maxb> Yes, you do
<djbender> ...?
<bruce89> beta is just a name given to the archive at a speific time
<maxb> djbender: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta includes the instructions
<djbender> thanks
<platius> djbender; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxb> platius: no
<bruce89> dist?
<maxb> oh, ignore me
<PolitikerNEU> is there any change that libtool will work on some day?
<maxb> Apologies, I wasn't reading carefully and thought it was a hardy -> intrepid question
<s0u][ight> my connection of regular speed of 700kb/s is now only 100kb/s :|
<bruce89> do-release-upgrade
<jStefan> bruce89, nope, but the LHC can make hardware disappear xD
<bruce89> itself for instance
<s0u][ight> i wonder when there will be some kind of driver for intel's turbo memory
<djbender> also, is there a way to tell what release you have currently installed? (alpha-6 or beta)
<jStefan> djbender, if update-manager says you have all updates installed, you should be on the beta
<s0u][ight> there it goes ;) it speeded up to 366kb/s ;)
<jStefan> yay, someone who can update the topic :D
<s0u][ight> but anyway
<s0u][ight> i can continue a download after it is stopped right with wget?
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Beta Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta for details
<jStefan> thanks
<bruce89> wget -c somethign
<s0u][ight> bruce89, yeah i know ;)
<s0u][ight> tn
<djbender> interesting... i haven't updated my computer until now, and it only updated my update-manager and no other packages, if i've been installing daily updates for the last week every day, do i already have beta? lol
<s0u][ight> tnx just wanted to be sure
<s0u][ight> tonyyarusso, i thought you would kick me :P
<tonyyarusso> hehe, not this time at least :)
<dude_1> Hi
<bruce89> djbender: there is no such thing as the beta
<s0u][ight> :| never been kicked before anyway (not seriously) just for jokes :D
<bruce89> you are in fact newer than the beta
<djbender> bruce89, i know what you are saying, do you know what i mean at least?
<platius> djbender; if your alpha6 is current on updates you have the beta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will verify
<djbender> platius, ok thanks :D
<tonyyarusso> djbender: the biggest thing about things like "the beta" is successfully building a CD image and tweaking the installer components, so yes, most of the actual packages will be unchanged from yesterday (or even last week).
<djbender> tonyyarusso, that makes sense thanks all
<dude_1> i installed intrepid a few days ago (alpha 6). Is it normal that there are no new updatet software packages available? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade does nothing
<jStefan> ideally they should remain unchanged since beta freeze, but that would be in a perfect world
<bruce89> dude_1: yes
<bruce89> I'll try to explain
<dude_1> thx:)
<tonyyarusso> Say, are the torrents moving at all yet?
<bruce89> Intrepid is a rolling release sort of
<dude_1> strange thing is that i see new package versions passing on launchpad
<bruce89> loads of packages updated until the release date, then none
<s0u][ight> it installs in a virtual envoirenment right?
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, slowly
<bruce89> dude_1: they aren't being propegated
 * tonyyarusso is having trouble even downloading the .torrent file
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, from the main mirror?
<dude_1> why is that?
<tonyyarusso> jStefan: main and Taiwan so far
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, i have a small apache box, i could put the .torrent file online
<s0u][ight> no one verified my statement
<tonyyarusso> There we go - Sweden di the trick.  Thanks though jStefan
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, now to find peers/seeds ;)
<s0u][ight> :( tomorrow school i will have to wait till i touch intrepid
<bruce89> S0u[]ight: I don't knwo
<jStefan> atm i'm uploading a lot more than my download rate
<s0u][ight> bruce89, not familiar to irc chats?
<s0u][ight> try typing s0 and then pressing tab ;)
<melkart> i couldnt start kubuntu beta at all... neither on virtual box nor on real system. ubuntu worked fine, though
<bruce89> I know, Empathy bug
<bruce89> doesn't like non letters it appears
<s0u][ight> melkart, tnx for verification
<melkart> sorry...
<s0u][ight> i think there are a lot of people downloading
<s0u][ight> my dlspeed decreased again :'(
<s0u][ight> eta 40 min :|
<jStefan> how many of you are using the torrent ?
<bruce89> me
 * tonyyarusso 
<s0u][ight> i'm downloading through http
<bruce89> my ISP throttles
<jStefan> my torrent just got a boost in speed
<tonyyarusso> Mine doesn't seem to be connecting - maybe this port is blocked.
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, mine took a while before it did anything
<s0u][ight> 140kb/s :|
<jStefan> i'm getting 20kb/s DL
<jStefan> doing 60kb/s UL, my limit
<s0u][ight> jStefan, i get a boost again :D
<s0u][ight> there is a number with one 3 and two 0's :D
<bruce89> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554767
<jStefan> my line's not that fast :S
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554767 in discussion "IRC tab completion only works with letters" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<s0u][ight> the average download speed is very unstable :|
<jStefan> this is roughly a 2mbps line
<s0u][ight> sometimes i have 700kb/s speeds
<jStefan> bruce89, you sure it's the number not the brackets?
<bruce89> jStefan: yup
<s0u][ight> did my nick bring up a bug? :s
<bruce89> I can't do ali????
<jStefan> :)
<s0u][ight> i'm an exploit myself :P
<jStefan> bruce89, you cant do your own
<bruce89> I can actually
<s0u][ight> wow 400 :|
<jStefan> but it has numbers?
<bruce89> I'm not sure what it is exactly
<s0u][ight> what version of compiz is incuded
<jStefan> what was it...
<jStefan> !compiz intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz intrepid
<s0u][ight> .7.8?
<bruce89> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jStefan> there was a way to search packages in a specific release
<jussi01> !info compiz
<s0u][ight> what about nvidia drivers?
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.7+git20080807-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 68 kB
<bruce89> !nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx
<jussi01> jStefan: it defaults to intrepid in here
<bruce89> !info nvidia-glx
<s0u][ight> !nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> jStefan: anywhere else
<jussi01> !info compiz hardy
<jStefan> and if i wanted to be specific? !info <package> <release>   ?
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jStefan> thanks
<jussi01> no probs :)
<bruce89> !info nvidia-glx-173
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.12-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 7565 kB, installed size 22580 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jStefan> i just had forgotten :P
<bruce89> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s0u][ight> this is supybot right?
<jussi01> yeah
<s0u][ight> great python script
<jussi01> anymore bot questions you can direct at me in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> :)
<s0u][ight> jussi01, i have a friend who is coding an ai bot ;)
<s0u][ight> joining conv's keeping his system up to date
<s0u][ight> synching with his phone
<s0u][ight> and much more :|
<tonyyarusso> jStefan: with ubotu you mean, or elsewhere?
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, i used to know how to use the !info command with ubotu, just forgot completly
<jaxdahl2> !info nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.13-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 8011 kB, installed size 23600 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jStefan> tonyyarusso, but it was another ubotu back then
<s0u][ight> !info nvidia-glx-169.12
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-169.12 does not exist in intrepid
<s0u][ight> that driver i'm using now
<s0u][ight> !info nvidia-glx-170
<bruce89> !info nvidia-glx-169
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-170 does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-169 does not exist in intrepid
<s0u][ight> !info nvidia-glx-171
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-171 does not exist in intrepid
<s0u][ight> never mind i'll figure out something ;)
<s0u][ight> 20 minutes left for download to end
<jStefan> this is what you are looking for:
<jStefan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx
<jStefan> 71, 96, 173, 177
<s0u][ight> what are the differences between those drivers?
<jStefan> the cards they support
<mnemoc> *G*
<s0u][ight> i have a geforce 8600m GT
<jStefan> for example for cards like GeForce3 and older the 71 driver is required
<jStefan> s/3/2/
<schmidtm> i use the 177 for the 8600m GT
<s0u][ight> schmidtm, are you satisfied about your performance?
<schmidtm> could be better on kde4 but on gnome it works well
<negge> seems like there are no updates for me, does that mean my system has alreday been gradually updated to the beta?
<jStefan> negge, most likely
<s0u][ight> 3 minutes remaining ;)
<s0u][ight> guys i'm off my download is finished and i have to sleep (tomorrow school)
<s0u][ight> laterzzz
<jStefan> nn
<monstro> Hi all
<monstro> the Kubuntu 8.10 is live cd?
<jStefan> what about it?
<bruce89> apt:empathy
<bruce89> apt://empathy
<Turms> why is 2.6.25 again in the repository?
<Turms> i have problems with 2.6.27, but 2.6.26 works flawlessly
<bruce89> Turms: http://www.mail-archive.com/intrepid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg07441.html
<bruce89> for some reason, non-i386 and AMD64 ports use 2.6.25
<Turms> bruce89: ok, thanks
<ianliu_88> uhul, downloading beta =D
<maxb_> I am deeply confused. Somehow the DPKG::Pre-Install-Pkgs configuration of etckeeper makes the release-upgrader not work
<mvo> maxb_: I have seen this issue recently (or was that reported by you)?
<Blinkiz> Hmmm.. Intrepid server beta is using around 70 mb of RAM. Hardy server is using around 20 MB. Hmm, why this increase?
<seps1816> so ubuntu 8.10 should def be out on oct 30th?
<Blinkiz> seps1816, yes
<seps1816> good stuff
<maxb_> He's gone, but yes, it was me
<maxb_> Now attempting to narrow down the cause, without much luck
<emma> Will Ubuntu fix X before releasing Intrepid?
<seps1816> is it worth upgrading now?
<emma> I am concerned that Ubuntu is going to screw a lot of people who use ATI cards.
<[Solars]> there is a problem with X and ATI cards ?
<emma> What functionality is the new X bringing to a typical user to pay for the regressive disfunctionality that it is bringing a lot of people?
<RAOF> [Solars]: Only if you try to use fglrx.
<seps1816> me too i have a ATI card that just wont work with ubuntu kinda a bummer
<emma> [Solars]:  Yes. There are no drivers for ATI for the new X.
<[Solars]> thats diffently a bummer
<[Solars]> won't upgrade till that is fixed for sure
<RAOF> The open-source drivers will give you at least 2d, and for < HD2xxx should give you 3d.
<emma> That's a massive bummer. It's more than a bummer, it's a serious problem.
<emma> I'm not being critical of you guysl Please understand. I love you guys and respect all you do.
<emma> I'm concerned about the well being of Ubuntu and its ability to grow, attract new users, and keep the old ones.
<emma> With all due respect Hardy was not a home run for a lot of people. Intrepid needs to make up for it.
<emma> For a lot of people this X is going to be the new pulseaudio.
<emma> And people are going to be asking why did they stick an X that is not ready and has no purpose in the new Ubuntu.
<RAOF> emma: And the answer will be "Because X is totally ready".
<noodlesgc> emma all the releases have some problems and don't always work for everyone
<emma> For you.
<RAOF> The new X is better in every way.
<emma> It's ready for you because you know Linux inside and out.
<emma> Since when is Ubuntu for people who know Linux inside and out?
<Blinkiz> Am using ATI cards with both hardy and intrepid
<RAOF> The fact that your proprietary drivers haven't yet been updated to support the new X server is unfortunate, but really, it's par for the course.
<seps1816> emma's got a point tho
<emma> For a typical user with an ATI card or a marble mouse roller ball mouse, the new X is just going to screw them and make them wonder why Hardy worked and Intrepid does not. Then they will say, 'bah linux is not worth it' or at least, 'must be a better linux than ubuntu'
<emma> and i don't want that.
<emma> I want Ubuntu to grow and for each release to make strides over the last.
<Blinkiz> emma, What have you got the information that ATI cards will not work with intrepid?
<Blinkiz> what = where
<seps1816> most people dont know what there doing with ubuntu i been messing around for like a year and i still dont know to much
<emma> Blinkiz: I filed a bug and that is the response that ultimately came of it.
<Blinkiz> emma, you have a bug number?
<emma> yeah let me find it
<sjanssen> emma: perhaps you ought to direct your complaints to ATI?
<sjanssen> this is a bit of a catch 22, if distros never upgrade to the new X.org, vendors will never have a reason to update their drivers
<RAOF> The response would, indeed, be "we have no ability to fix fglrx, and have presented this caveat to you at every opportunity".
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/275192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275192 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with SystusernameError in markInstall()" [Undecided,New]
<emma> the bug ^
<emma> RAOF: Ubuntu release devs have chosen to put a new X in Ubuntu. And the purpose of Ubuntu is to be a linux everyone can use. Not just the elite user like yourself.
<sjanssen> emma: well, jockey should at least not crash.  Ideally it would tell you that the proprietary drivers are not yet available
<emma> When people who had been using Hardy sort of successfully (over looking pulseaudio) with their ATI cards, go to turn on the Cube and their system crashes, I sure hope that they are not told, 'It's your own fault, it's par for the course'. Because that's not in keeping with the purpose of Ubuntu.
<RAOF> emma: And for almost everyone the new X provides tangiable benefits.  This "almost everyone" includes many people with ATI cards, in fact.
<emma> RAOF: With the new X, the xorg.conf does not do what it used to.
<Blinkiz> emma, ATI/AMD has not released drivers for 2.6.27 kernel. I think that's the base problem here. Its gonna be released by the end of october. Catalyst 9.0
<[Solars]> so they say
<RAOF> emma: No, xorg.conf does exactly what it used to do.
<emma> I have a logitech marble mouse, roller ball mouse. Ever since Edgy I have been able to follow the directions to edit my xorg.conf to make it emulate a scroll wheel. Can you tell me why this same code no longer works in the new X and how I should emulate the scrollwheel effect now? Or else tell me why this is not a regression?
<emma> RAOF: Listen, I truly truly respect you guys. I love and respect all of you who work on Ubuntu. You pour your hearts out and you are so talented. I don't want to come across as a complainer or a problem user here.
<emma> Thing is, I am invested in Ubuntu also. I have a deep loyalty to it. I want it to grow and get more new users, and hold out to the ones who have been using it.
<RAOF> emma: I'm not sure how to do that, no.  The settings from Hardy should still work, though.  xorg.conf is still used for configuration.
<penguin42> emma: As I understand it X is trying to get better at autodetecting stuff and hence it seems to be treating the xorg.conf a bit different
<uffo> hello do intrepid has Asus xonar support by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card that do not have compiled simple drivers.
<emma> I'm just worried about pushing stuff that is not ready and losing market because of it. I feel that happened a great deal with pulseuadio in hardy and I think it's about to happen with the new X.
 * penguin42 spent 5 hours hacking X configs today - I'm not sure that's too good a sign
<emma> RAOF: Ever since edgy the xorg.conf has looked the same. Now there is almost nothing in it, and ever since Edgy the same changes to xorg.conf have made my rollerball mouse have the scroll wheel emulation. Now when I put the same thing in there nothing happens.
<penguin42> although I guess ubuntu worked for the common case
<emma> If people who have never used Ubuntu cannot make the cube because there are no drivers for X they are going to think less of Ubuntu. If people who have been using Ubuntu cannot make normal changes to X that have worked since Breezy they are going to go to some other distro.
<penguin42> emma: Remember it still is beta; now if you had to edit the X config before anyway it's just a matter of making sure if there is a new way of doing it that it gets documented
<emma> I'm not critical of anyone here. I love the people here. I respect you guys so much and am so thankful but I'm just trying to make a mad expostulation to remember the purpose of Ubuntu.
<sjanssen> huh, I hadn't looked at the new xorg.conf.  That is actually very beautiful
<emma> penguin42: yes if i can figure it out i will document it myself in the same place I have found the documentation for doing it since Edgy.
<penguin42> emma: Is what you get it to do what you would consider 'normal' for that input device?
<michelecs> Hi Guys. Is the realtime kernel going to appear again after the Beta, or will it just be excluded from Intrepid?
<noodlesgc> michelecs I think the realtime image is already in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-rt&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<emma> penguin42: marginally.  It still works as a mouse, I just have no scroll wheel effect. Which I have since Edgy.
<emma> It's a rollerball.
<emma> Here's a picture of it -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77005
<michelecs> noodlesgc: Actually that one is the 2.6.26, while Intrepid is going to use 2.6.27
<penguin42> emma: Hmm I see - the device was designed to emulate a mouse but you are using it to emulate a scrollwheel - neat idea - I can see why an 'auto' detect on something wouldn't do that
<DanaG> EmulateWheelButton
<DanaG> It'd need an FDI file to do that.
<noodlesgc> michelecs ah. But doesn't Hardy use 2.6.24?
<emma> And here's the edits which have apparently worked ever since Breezy for making the marble mouse have a scroll wheel effect, which can no longer be used in Intrepid -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169423
<dmh65> no ati driver yet then!
<emma> None.
<dmh65> no bother
<emma> What great advantage is coming from putting a new X in? Could someone please do a cost benefit analysis on this choice?
<sjanssen> emma: I think you might be able to fix this with xmodmap
<penguin42> emma: My guess is it's a trade off with fixing other problems
<michelecs> Yes, noodlesgc... it just sounds strange... Maybe there is some serious problem with real time 2.6.27... I just wonder, since I'm writing an article about this Beta.
<RAOF> Although, once again, the open source ATI drivers both work and support 3d for < HD2xxx cards.
<emma> perhaps if you wait until Ubuntu+2 to put the new X in you will not have these problems.
<dmh65> dont like that hard drive partition graphic, its confusing
<dmh65> I have a ati hd2400 card :)
<noodlesgc> michelecs it is a bit strange. does the 2.6.27 realtime even exist?
<emma> dmh65: worked in Hardy right?
<dmh65> what?
<dmh65> the driver
<emma> did your ati work in Hardy?
<dmh65> sure it was offered to me everytime
<emma> Yeah.
<emma> so i say this is a regression.
<noodlesgc> hey is dri2 used in intrepid?
<dmh65> resolution is ok now but not tried 3d stuff etc
<dmh65> ah, they have probably just not enabled something
<Blinkiz> emma, I updated #275192 with a comment :)
<danbh_intrepid> hot-plug is the keyword for keyboard config, I think...
<emma> cool :)
<RAOF> noodlesgc: No.  It's not ready.
<noodlesgc> RAOF too bad. thanks.
<sjanssen> emma: so you tried just dropping the "InputDevice" section in your xorg.conf and it didn't work?
 * penguin42 submits bug 277312 'xorg.conf missing pointer to what changed'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277312 in xorg "xorg.conf missing pointer to what changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277312
 * penguin42 throws ubottu a biccy
<d4t4min3r> did the beta ever come out
<d4t4min3r> or is it still alpha
<noodlesgc> d4t4min3r beta is out
<d4t4min3r> did the intel fix make it in the beta
<penguin42> someone earlier said it wouldn't
<DanaG> The laptop I'll be getting relatively soon (like, within 1 or 2 months) will have an HD3650.
<DanaG> Does that at least do 2D with the open-source driver for now?
<dmh65> should be fine
<dmh65> thanks for Ibex, be back tomorrow, sort the ati driver out will you in the mean time, geez :)
<sivel27> hello all
<sivel27> im having a major problem with the gdm login screen...... i cant login, not because of username/pass error, but it simply says login failed
<sivel27> ?
<emma> I would like to request that someone take an unemotional look at the cost and benefits of using a new X in ubuntu+1 and see if it is really a rational decision in light of the need to (1) Hit a home run after a slightly shaky Hardy experience for many. and (2) Meet the goal of being an OS for everyone (not just the elite linux users).
<penguin42> emma: I think the point is that it's supposed to be better at autoconfiguring so for most normal people it will be better
<[Solars]> emma not as many people will be effected as you think...
<[Solars]> and yes i am going to be one of those that are effected
<penguin42> [Solars]: It really needs documenting so that people who knew how to fix things previously know what to do now
<emma> Everyone using ATI?  And a lot of long time users who will have no idea how to configure X.
<[Solars]> but there is no reason why new people have to use 8.10 instead of 8.04
<emma> everyone wants to use the new thing because the expectation is the the new thing is the best thing yet.
<penguin42> [Solars]: Well apart from if hey report any bug at all they'll immediately get a 'have you tried it in 8.10'
<[Solars]> heh i never bought into new == better
<emma> I think it's the expectation fair or not, and I certainly hope it's the goal.
<[Solars]> 8.04 has support for atleast another 2 years
<DanaG> For newer than HD2xxx-series cards, what works and what does not work on the open driver?
<alteregoa> someone could tell me how i have to mount a ext3 filesystem as ext4?
<penguin42> [Solars]: core/server only isn't it?
<sivel27> anyone hear of a login issue with ibex?
<penguin42> sivel27: login seems fine here - what you seeing?
<DanaG> Intrepid doesn't support ext4; I've tried.
<DanaG> :(
<alteregoa> that sux
<[Solars]> desktop to 2011 and server to 2013
<penguin42> DanaG: ext4 is a bit bleeding edge!
<sivel27> i cant even login, just an error that say authentication failed
<alteregoa> those btfs?
<[Solars]> just like windoes... just cuase windows releases a new flavor... doesn't mean everyone joe and dick are going to upgrade .... like at vista vs xp users
<penguin42> sivel27: You a normal setup or do you use nis/ldap/stuff ?
<sivel27> i cant even type in the box or select a diff session
<alteregoa> whatever, i don't want  a murd fs
<sivel27> normal
<sivel27> with nfs
<penguin42> sivel27: Oh - so you can't type at all in the graphical stuff?
<sivel27> nope, but i see the login window
<alteregoa> a strange bug wht
<sivel27> every time i click th ok button, the error re appears immidietly
<penguin42> sivel27: Ah ok; that sounds more X like and not login like; do ctrl-alt-f1 and you should get a textual login prompt - does that work?
<sivel27> one sec,
<sivel27> lemme try that
<alteregoa> i had to re-assign the mdadm.conf, because the kernel changed the drives
<penguin42> alteregoa: It does that
 * DanaG uses /dev/disk/by-id
<sivel27> yes, the terminal works
<penguin42> alteregoa: Be careful; the last few revisions if you have multiple controllers then it changes on every boot
<alteregoa> it was sda to sdf before, , now it has changed to sdl to sdp
<DanaG> Those sdX names are not guaranteed to be persistent.
<sivel27> but where to go from here?
<penguin42> sivel27: OK, it sounds like you have a problem with keyboard input in 'X' - tell me about your keyboard
<DanaG> Use UUIDs or /dev/disk/by-id
<alteregoa> ok
<penguin42> DanaG: They've got VERY non-persistent as of a couple of releases ago - i.e. they change at every boot
<alteregoa> the diskid? hmm
<sivel27> well, its on a laptop
<penguin42> no - I mean the /dev/sd?
<penguin42> sivel27: And this is the laptop keyboard?
<sivel27> a older dell, never had this prob before
<sivel27> yes
<alteregoa> already use disk ids
<penguin42> sivel27: Do you have a spare external keyboard oyu could try?
<sivel27> unfortunately, i dont. not  usb, but ps2
<penguin42> does your laptop have ps2 ?
<sivel27> is there a specific log i can look into to find an error?
<jaxdahl> if i am using alpha 6, does using update manager bring me up to beta?
<sivel27> npe, only one usb
<alteregoa> no it has only a tandy
<alteregoa> there is a error with 3c905b, its ultra slow in sending
<DanaG> here's what /dev/disk/by-id/ does:
<alteregoa> going to install a realcrap card now
<DanaG> ata-Hitachi_HTS722020K9SA00_070504DP0400DTG0529A
<DanaG> See... it keeps the name of the device.
<alteregoa> 120gb or something
<penguin42> sivel27: I guess the first thing is to report a bug on it, list the model and if you can find a way to get  into the machine include a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> It'll then be ... -partX
<alteregoa> damnid why is it so slow
<alteregoa> i think 802p is active
<sivel27> ok, il try that, thank you
<platius> jaxdahl; ; if your alpha6 is current on updates you have the beta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will verify
<kjetil1001> Help guys!! May system was broken, updating from 8.04 to 8.10. will not boot, running now from 8.04CD. How to doctorthe system, apart from reinstalling 8.04?  messega from boot, > cannot find device (screen).
<ethana2> kjetil1001: could you tell me what gpu you're using?
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install pastebin it & lspci | pastebinit
<ethana2> then paste the link it gives you here
<kjetil1001> Im using a HP pavillon desktop with amd65 dual core, but 32 bit ubuntu.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-03
<ethana2> right, but i need more detailed data than that, this could be a bug
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install pastebin it & lspci | pastebinit
<ethana2> whoops
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit & lspci | pastebinit
<ethana2> sorry about that, typo that second time
<ethana2> Does 8.10 ship with pastebinit pre-installed yet?
<maco> is anyone here using intrepid in kvm?
<kjetil1001> HP pavillon dv6921la Notebook TL/60 AMD Turion 64 2048MB 667MHz DDR2  what info specifically is necessary?
<ethana2> the gpu line from lspci
<bruce89> ethana2: np
<ethana2> bruce89: what?
<ethana2> bruce89: oh, the pastebinit thing?
<taggie> did e1000e ever get un-blacklisted?
<ethana2> Q,O
<ethana2> taggie: intel put out a patch that keeps non-volatile memory from being written to
<ethana2> so it should be, 2.6.27 should work fine
<maco> but thats not in beta, i dont think
<ethana2> uh oh
<maco> i dont think it was merged yet
<ethana2> :(
<ethana2> that's kind of important........
<maco> before the iso's were created, i mean
<maco> beta has it blacklisted
<ethana2> hmmmmmmmm
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> i suppose that works
<taggie> ethana2: do you know if it is released? i saw in the package that it was "commited" but i don't know what that means for the beta
<ethana2> taggie: me neither
<maxb_> Hrm. Upgrading reverted my static IP to DHCP. That is rather undesirable :-/
<maco> taggie: means its added to trunk, but hasnt been packaged, i think
<taggie> okay, still blacklisted, that's good. that means my card is just blacklisted and not necessarily dead from earlier alphas.
<taggie> *crossing fingers*
<ethana2> intel will help us fix borked network cards, don't worry
<ethana2> you just have to write good data to the eeprom
<taggie> ethana2: overall i'm not worried, if intel doesn't fix, it's going to be lenovo's problem since the laptop is under warranty :)
<taggie> the beta torrents are screaming fast.
<ethana2> beta is out?!
<maco> yes, today
<ethana2> but like, /now/?
<ethana2> not just test .isos?
<taggie> ethana2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<ethana2> WOOHOOOOOO
<ethana2> So if i install this on hardware with an e1000e, it'll just get un-blacklisted via updates, right?
<taggie> ethana2, that should be true.
<penguin42> ethana2: Assuming you find a way to get updates onto your e1000e machine
<ethana2> good.
<ethana2> i don't own one, just curious
<taggie> ha, that's true.
<maxb_> Hrm. Perhaps the release-upgrader should warn if you have an /etc/apt/preferences
<maxb_> I had one which prohibited the install of sysvinit-utils. I guess I'm lucky I didn't explode my system
<kjetil1001> ethana2  Typed lspci in a terminal window, there are NO gpu line (closeste are co-processor)
<maxb_> What's the package to file bugs against for the auto-downloaded dist-upgrader thing?
<ethana2> that's very odd, kjetil1001
<ethana2> could I have a look at it myself, to be sure?
<ethana2> .........
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit & lspci | pastebinit
<ethana2> link?
<bruce89> maxb_: update-manager
<ethana2> actually, this torrent seems to lack available data
<ethana2> ..which is confusing
 * ethana21 shakes fist at crappy router
<ethana21> YAAYYY it's downloading.  How far should i let my ratio go?  on 8.04.1 i think i got to like 11
<redvamp128> I got the creative audigy ls to run the front only Channel in Ubuntu 8.04. But the main volume control does not work have to use alsa mixer. Is there any way to change the defualt panel volume control to change that mixer device?
<bruce89> you'd be better off in #ubuntu, this is for Intrepid
<redvamp128> I asked about help in that room and waited 2 hours no response-- someone in this room sent me to a guide--- but actually found the how to in a gentoo wiki
<redvamp128> I just thought that since this is a developer room--- you may know how to change the panel app settings
<danbh_intrepid> redvamp128: this room is not a developer room
<redvamp128> That and was wondering if the Creative Sound Blaster Audigy LS works on intrepid?
<redvamp128> Out of box?
<kjetil1001> ethana2   OK, misread gpu for cpu.....  00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<kjetil1001> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
<kjetil1001> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<kjetil1001> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<kjetil1001> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<bruce89> yikes
<bruce89> the wee volume thing has some kind of device changy thing
<danbh_intrepid> anyone else experiencing consistent sound problems?  I have to restart pulseaudio after every boot...
<bruce89> yes
<ethana21> I hope I don't have to purge pulseaudio from my 8.10 like I did with my 8.04
<bruce89> someone will probably kick i
<Lofde_> I am running the Alpha 6, what would i do to upgrade to the "beta"
<Lofde_> ?
<ConstantineXVI> wasn't epiphany supposed to go pure webkit in 2.24?
<Lofde_> update-manager -d?
<ethana21> Constantine: they couldn't do it in time, it'll be the next one
<jStefan> Lofde_ just regular updates will do
<ethana21> Lofde_: you're already on intrepid
<Lofde_> oh.. ok.. i thought i might have to have some 'lot' of updates
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Lofde_> did Gimp 2.6 make it into the beta?
<bruce89> no
<blak> are there any improvements in the wireless connectivity in Intrepid?
<ConstantineXVI> and while I'm waiting on the .iso, how's the new tethering support in NetworkManager>
<Lofde_> I like the new gimp.. its nice.. i found it on a apt source
<ConstantineXVI> s/>/?
<jStefan> blak, i've heard yes
<bruce89> I'll PPA it tomorrow as it's in Debian now
<blak> better options for connecting to radius wpa 802.1x servers and such?
<yavapai> I want to re-install 8.01 to the new beta 386 live desktop wondering if 2.6.26 is included or 2.6.27 only
<Lofde_> 2.6.27
<bruce89> interestingly GIMP depends on WebKit now
<ConstantineXVI> yavapai: packages.ubuntu.com is your friend
<yavapai> thanks lofde
<Lofde_> np
<yavapai> well ive tested too much stuff and would like a clean slate but 2.6.27 wont mount a ext3 usb hd that i use alot so i can upgrade hardy to the beta and have both right
<yavapai> ?
<bruce89> have both whats?
<yavapai> .26 & .27
<bruce89> !linux-meta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-meta
<bruce89> !info linux-meta
<ubottu> Package linux-meta does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.26.5.7 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> Hrm.. thats a bit out of date.
<Pici> 2.6.27.4.4 locally.
<burner> is the e1000e thing supposed to be fixed yet?
<jStefan> !info linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> burner: yes and no#
<bruce89> the package was too late for the beta, but an upgrade to the new kernel will fix that
<burner> i'm scared to boot the new kernel... i've had to do -3 to get my networking to work
<yavapai> well i tried kde4 and not sure best to get rid of everything it came with i removed kubuntu-desktop and a few others but im still stuck with all the kde4 stuff
<bruce89> the perils of not using aptitude
<yavapai> yea i used synaptics
<ethana21> i suppose i'll find out soon enough
<jStefan> seems .26 is not in the mirrors
<bruce89> nope
<ethana21> but does the 8.10 beta have new art?
<bruce89> of coursr
<burner> ethana21: new wallpaper is all
<ethana21> burner: *headdesk*
<ethana21> we still have seperate title bars, menu bars, and window backgrounds then?
<ethana21> elegance fail.
<burner> ethana21: phoronix.com has an article about the artwork where they link to the ubuntu wiki... look for artworkincoming for intrepid proposals... some nice stuff there
<Pici> Separate?
 * bruce89 doesn't understand all the nonsense about the artwork
<ethana21> yeah, i can't get dust to work
<ethana21> Pici: visually distinct
<Pici> ethana21: ah
 * burner does... wtf.. it's heinous
<burner> newhuman is cool :)
<ethana21> newhuman?
<bruce89> all humans are no good
<ethana21> heh
<ethana21> vulcans are superior
<jStefan> last time i looked at it (alpha5) i didnt like it much, has it changed?
<bruce89> that works both ways
<ethana21> ohh, right, newhuman
<ethana21> they reverted i think, back to plain human
<jStefan> orange > brown
<burner> you can pick new human, then colors, and change the farse lookin orange :)
<ethana21> but i use maximus, so i don't see title bars often anyway
<burner> ethana21: netbook?
<bruce89> me uses Clearlooks
<ethana21> desktop with netbook elements
<bruce89> but orange
<ethana21> window-picker-applet is the best applet of its function ever to see the light of day
<ethana21> barring absolutely none
<ethana21> it'll be nice when it's more fully featured
<ethana21> .iso is done
 * ethana21 burns
 * bruce89 freezes
<kjetil1001> ﻿kjetil: Help guys!! May system was broken, updating from 8.04 to 8.10. will not boot, running now from 8.04CD. How to doctorthe system, apart from reinstalling 8.04?  messega from boot, > cannot find device (screen).
<ethana21> kjetil1001: you still haven't given me your lspci
<ethana21> the only thing you can fix without knowing what's wrong with it is windows
<ethana21> and that's not 'fixing', per sé
<burner> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<kjetil1001> OK, you are back again. Found it now.00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<kjetil1001> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
<kjetil1001> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<kjetil1001> 	Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<kjetil1001> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<kjetil1001> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<ethana21> not in the channel
<jStefan> !pastebin | kjetil1001
<ubottu> kjetil1001: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ethana21> pastebinit is the package that does that for you
<ethana21> ..which should be installed in ubuntu main
<ethana21> ok wait
<ethana21> nVidia geforce 7150M..
<ethana21> ...i don't remember what to do after that point, any X experts here?
<jStefan> ask if using nv or nvidia?
<ethana21> what he said
<ethana21> he's on a livecd now, so he'd be using the 2d nvidia obfuscated drive
<ethana21> does nv mean noveau?
<remu> anyone here running intel ich9 sound card? like the idt one?
<bruce89> ethana21: plain old original xorg driver
<jStefan> nv = open source nvidia driver, nvidia = drivers provided by nvidia
<bruce89> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jStefan> kjetil1001, does an 8.10 live cd work?
<kjetil1001> I pasted it at   http://paste.ubuntu.com/53335/
 * ethana21 reads
<kjetil1001> jStefan> I didnt make an 8.10 live CD. Could try (tomorrow)
<jStefan> kjetil1001, does the system completly hang, or can you get to a terminal. Try (ctrl+alt+f1) when it finishes booting
<kjetil1001> It didnt completely hang, it offered in a window to try to reinstall backup of configuration. Tried to do that, was said it was done, but no effect when rebooting --- just offering the same thing anew
<jStefan> it may something wrong with the nvidia drivers, or the xorg config
<jStefan> s/may/may be/
<kjetil1001> So what should I do for now, start to (re)install 8.04?
<jStefan> kjetil1001, you could try moving your current xorg config and putting a blank one in
<jStefan> kjetil1001, you could also try removing the "nvidia" drivers and keeping the "nv" drivers
<mcquaid> does anyone know if intreped's kernel has a newer driver for zd1211rw?
<mcquaid> it's a usb wifi it locks up/goes down periodically
<ryanakca> I want to format my harddrives (each of which having LVM)... however, the installer doesn't let me erase and use the full disk because it has logical volumes still in use... what can I do?
<kjetil1001> OKI. Will try suggestions tomorrow.
<jStefan> ryanakca, if you want to use the full disk, maybe you can boot to the live cd and use gparted to  delete all the partitions. note that will delete all information currently stored there
<danbh_intrepid> anyone here watching the debate on intrepid, over the web?
<burner> hell yea!
<burner> msnbc.com streams
<burner> so does cspan.org
<burner> msnbc is flash
<jStefan> what debate?
<burner> USA vice presidential - joe biden (democrat) - sarah palin (republican)
<danbh_intrepid> thank you, thankk you!!!!! burner, msnbc is working.   Thanks again
<jStefan> i totally misread that
<burner> have fun :)
<burner> go biden! :)
<jStefan> i thought there was a debate about intrepid xD
<x1250> anyone else suffering of high disk read/writes when using transmission? My HD seems to go nuts when opening transmission with some 2GB torrents.
<danbh_intrepid> x1250: you have enough ram?
<x1250> danbh_intrepid, 2GB ram, system monitor says usage is 40%
<x1250> roughly 800MB used
<x1250> I have one 5GB torrent downloading and another one of 1.8GB. When closing transmission the hd stops working. I guess this could be a upstream bug?
<danbh_intrepid> well, 5g is too much to cache, it might not be a bug, I dunno, but no harm in filing
<d4t4min3r> anyone know if the new 2.6.0 gimp will be included in 8.10
<x1250> d4t4min3r, you can get it from...
<x1250> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu intrepid main
<d4t4min3r> will it be in the 8.10 official release?
<danbh_intrepid> packages.ubuntu.com
<d4t4min3r> gimp (2.4.7-1ubuntu1)   ... so no 2.6.0
<d4t4min3r> ?
<Lofde_> omg
<Lofde_> This VP Debate
<Lofde_> Someone please
<Dankzor> hi! I've installed intrepid ibex because it's said to have out of the box full support for the realtek wireless card RTL8187b. But it still does not work. It initially listed wireless networks, but was unable to connect to them. So i tried to use the winxp driver with ndiswrapper. It still don't work. Worse, now it cant neither list "available" wireless networks.
<danbh_intrepid> Lofde_: msnbc.com
<Lofde_> No im watching it
<Lofde_> I just cant believe what she just said
<Lofde_> Canada has free govt run health care, even Cuba, has anyone seen Sicko- Michael Moore?!
<Hobbsee> Lofde_: and how does that relate to ubuntu intrepid ibex?
<Lofde_> Hobbsee,  because linux is free too
<d4t4min3r> lol
<Hobbsee> Lofde_: #ubuntu-offtopic.  Or, even better again, ##politics.
<Lofde_> =) ill shutup now hah
<d4t4min3r> so i take it.. no gimp 2.6.0? or is it possible they will update ?
<Hobbsee> d4t4min3r: may update
<danbh_intrepid> d4t4min3r: yeah, it looks like not at release, maybe in backports
<d4t4min3r> not real shore of the process but.. has it be requested?
<d4t4min3r> not sure what a backport is
<danbh_intrepid> d4t4min3r: it usually comes down to timing.  Programs need to get released before the freezes take place
<Hobbsee> d4t4min3r: they already know about it, and will backport if it's got time to be tested, isn't bringing up regressions, etc.
<d4t4min3r> interesting.. wow im looking in sound,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/sound/   and there is no rythmbox
<danbh_intrepid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rhythmbox
<Dankzor> where can I get support on wireless card rtl8187b for intrepid ibex?
<danbh_intrepid> o crap, just lost the debate stream!!
<danbh_intrepid> whew, its back!
<Hobbsee> d4t4min3r: it changed sections.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome
<d4t4min3r> oh oh i see
<Lofde_> d4t4min3r,  if you want to install gimp 2.6 i can show you how
<Lofde_> theres a repository you can add i have it installed
<d4t4min3r> i havent switched to the beta 8.10 yet
<DaskreecH> Hooray!! beta is out :)
<DaskreecH> are there any CD images?
<danbh_intrepid> topic?
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, /topic
<ryanakca> jStefan: Yep, thanks
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: ah right cool Any reason why cdimages only has DVDs ?
<danbh_intrepid> no clue on any of those issues
<cwillu> DaskreecH, the ensuing confusion provides comic relief for the developers
<DaskreecH> Oh well I'm always up for comic developers
<DaskreecH> makes for better error messages
<cwillu> life is better in comics sans!
 * DaskreecH hangs out with enough designers to know agreeing with that wil put a price on his head
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: releases.ubuntu.com is where the cds are.
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: because it's, y'know, a release.
<freeRag> can i use UNetbootin to install itrepid to USB drive ?
<Daisuke_Ido> JesseL627: don't do it here.
<carutsu> I cannot upgrade to Intrepid, I get the followig error: "failed to mark 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' for install ('kubuntu-kde4-desktop')" (got it doing "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log")
<carutsu> anyone?
<xxploit> that package probably isnt avaible yet unless im mistaken
<DaskreecH> Hobbsee: By that logic why the hell are there no cds on Cdimages? :)
<xxploit> there are cds for all the alphas
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: space concerns.
<Hobbsee> iirc
<DaskreecH> and the DVD iso is better for space?
<xxploit> i just grab the cd images, forget what is on the dvd isos
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: the problem is having them all one the one machine, i think.
<Hobbsee> although i woul dhave thought there'd be old dalies there.
<freeRag> can i use UNetbootin to install intrepid to USB drive ? should i chose the daily live option ?
<DaskreecH> That's what I be grabbing
<DaskreecH> What's a good way to remaster a Ubuntu ISO?
<td123> wow, I can't believe beta is out already, time is flying so fast :D
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: the other end of a google search - there's some good wiki stuff on it
<td123> DaskreecH: please don't create another ubuntu spinoff :( I hate it when the ubuntu based distros just add some packages and rename it :/
<xxploit> DaskreecH, remastersys
<JontheEchidna> kubugocrazylolbuntu
<td123> xxploit: your going to see another new distro tomarrow in distrowatch :P
<xxploit> td123, Lol...well alot of ppl like to remaster the cd's for personal use so that way they can have an install cd for themselves with whatever they need
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: fairly sure that would be a case of infringing on a trademark ;)
<td123> xxploit: imo, if you have a network connection, then a simple bash script with all the things you need should be sufficient
<JontheEchidna> Hobbsee: a good thing too ;-)
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: indeed!
<xxploit> td123, yeh but relying on a netconnection + time, seems not to be as great of a benefit as having an install cd with everything you need
<xxploit> plus alot of ppl like to precustomize things to their liking so that it does not need to be done over and over again, it just saves alot of time imo
<l337ingDisorder> this may be a bit too noobish a question to ask in the shadows of giants, but at the risk of being laughed out of the chan I'll ask anyway..
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to write a bash script that calls another bash script for output... to clarify, I'd like to have a list of e-mail addresses in a text file separated by commas, and I'd like to have this list dumped in between a pair of quotes in a bash script.. can someone point me in the right direction for docs on how to do that?
<td123> xxploit: how much times do you install ubuntu? its not winxp you know :D
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: echo `inner script here` continue outer script here?
<xxploit> td123, time meaning all the customizations after a ubuntu install. User settings. I mean most ppl have their various tweaks to the distro and the apps themselves
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: not nice for longer scripts, but that's one of the easier ways.
<td123> xxploit: it takes me under 30 seconds to customize a fresh install :P
<l337ingDisorder> Hobbsee: so if my list of e-mail addresses is in a file called "list" I'd just use
<xxploit> td123, well you needs maybe less than others =)
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: such as for i in `basename *.tar.bz2 .tar.bz2`; do bzcat {$i}.tar.bz2 | gzip > {$i}.orig.tar.gz && sed -e 's/\([A-Za-z]*\)-\([0-9]*\)/\1_\2/' $i; done
<l337ingDisorder> actually wait
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: oh, right, it is in a file.
<l337ingDisorder> yea
<td123> I turn off visual appearence, get rid of all the panel junk and I'm stuck with one panel, finito
<Hobbsee> l337ingDisorder: suggest consulting a bash guide for that.
<l337ingDisorder> basically I'm trying to automate a weekly notification e-mail for a distro list that's changing from week to week
<td123> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<td123> for l337ingDisorder
<l337ingDisorder> so I want to call sendEmail -t "(list)"
<l337ingDisorder> td123: many thanks, that's goin in the bookmark list for sure :)
<td123> l337ingDisorder: dont forget about google
<td123> that was the first thing that popped up when I search bash intro :D
<carutsu> I cannot upgrade to Intrepid, I get the followig error: "failed to mark 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' for install ('kubuntu-kde4-desktop')" (got it doing "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log")
<td123> searched
<carutsu> what should I do?
<l337ingDisorder> yeah I know all about google but was hoping to take a short cut ;)
<l337ingDisorder> to be honest I fully expected a good hearty round of RTFM's ;)
<td123> I do that too sometimes when i feel like being lazy
<td123> l337ingDisorder: in this case, RTFD
<td123> d = documentation
<td123> since the man page is pretty skimpy, I think
<l337ingDisorder> fair enuf :)
<espacious> im installing gos on an old lappy whick filesystem should i select?
<l337ingDisorder> espacious: reiserFS, but only if you're feeling murderous
<td123> espacious: ext3
<espacious> oki thanks
<td123> espacious: fine, go with murderfs
<td123> it will kill your wife if you have one :D
<espacious> its an old lifebook 1400mhz 700Ram lifebook 1020
<espacious> :D
<espacious> haha
<td123> you call that old? dang
<espacious> not married yet!
<xxploit> I think reiserFS is pretty much dead no? I mean I doubt we will see v4 ever and most distros have moved away from it now
<espacious> its not?
<DaskreecH> td123: naw need to redo a livecd to login securely on boot for somethign at work
<td123> xxploit: not true, its still has advantages over ext3
<xxploit> but for how long? and for that matter when are we going to see ext4
<espacious> i spent 100€ on bateery for that lappy
<l337ingDisorder> haha I dunno man, I can see him inside his cell right now, scrawling filesystem code all over the walls
<espacious> damn
<td123> xxploit: let me check my crystal ball next to my giant penguin
<xxploit> lol
<td123> xxploit: it says the future looks cloudy
<RAOF> xxploit: ext4?  Stabilising now.
<xxploit> haha
<espacious> hahaha
<td123> anyone here use xmonad?
<DaskreecH> l337ingDisorder: #bash :) prepare for abuse they are very helpful and not very friendly
<td123> nvm, this is ubuntu, :D
<l337ingDisorder> I'm in #bash getting help right now :)
<DaskreecH> There you go :)
<l337ingDisorder> and having gone in by stating that I was expecting to be slapped with an RTFM they seem to accept my humility ;)
<DaskreecH> They have a wonderful FAQ listed
<DaskreecH> It fits the term FAQ more than jsut about any other project I've seen
<DaskreecH>  (maybe grub comes close)
<DaskreecH> Wiping my main machine and putting on Kubuntu Ibex in 5.. 4...
<alteregoa> how can i fix intrepid to mount ext4 drives?
<alteregoa> i got a fedora 9 harddisk with ext4
<bsnider> a major update to network-manager was just released
<bsnider> fixes bug 276253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276253 in network-manager "NM 0.7 sets hostname to localhost.localdomain instead of what is in /etc/hostname" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276253
<RAOF> alteregoa: By rebuilding the kernel with the ext4 module enabled.
<thiebaude> so far everything in 8.10 works
 * DaskreecH plays ominous music
 * DaskreecH laughs
<carusu_> can I have some help?
<Hobbsee> carusu_: no.
 * DaskreecH puts on his "/boot help a guy out!" shirt
<RAOF> Or, less abruptly: not without telling us what the problem is :)
<DaskreecH> Well my Radiator Hose pipe is clenched and I was wondering if someone could look at it XD
<carusu_> Hobbsee: aparently I've been askin' for a while :P
<carusu_> DaskreecH: lol
<Hobbsee> carusu_: i can't see it in my backscroll
<carusu_> as Carutsu
<carusu_> Hobbsee: ^
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> run the dist-upgrade again?
<IdleOne> carusu_: save us the time and effort and ask again
<carusu_> yep, failed again
<carusu_> sure IdleOne
<carusu_> here it goes:  I got the error: "failed to mark 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' for install"
<carusu_> do you need any log ?
 * carusu_ tries again 
<DaskreecH> what have you tried to fix it so far?
<carusu_> DaskreecH: to be honest, nothing. I'm affraid I might break things much worse, (i've done it before)
<carusu_> just a second, re-runnning
<carusu_> it says that unresolved problem was encountered, that a package couldn't be found to be installed
<IdleOne> carusu_: did you change sources.list ?
<RAOF> So, you may have better luck by first uninstalling the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package.
<RAOF> Because it no longer exists in Intrepid.  (If that fixes it, this would need to be fixed in update-manager, I believe).
<carusu_> let me see if I have such package
<carusu_> IdleOne: yes but AFAICT it changed back to non-third repositores
<carusu_> RAOF: it seems I don't have such package
<RAOF> Really?  Odd.
<RAOF> What is the command that you are running?
<carusu_> kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<ethana2> I'm making a script to modify Ubuntu into my own custom distro so I don't have to make the same modifications over and over and over again
<ethana2> how do I make apt install every package whose name is in a text file?
<ethana2> ...or would it be more practical and/or proper to just make a .deb metapackage?
<RAOF> You'd be after dpkg --set-selections and dpkg --list-selections, I believe.
<IdleOne> !clone | ethana2 check out this link
<ubottu> ethana2 check out this link: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ethana2> thanks
<RAOF> carusu_: And can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy kubuntu-kde4-desktop'?
<carusu_> RAOF: in a minute
<carusu_> !rafb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rafb
<carusu_> I'm afraid that is in spanish
<carusu_> RAOF: http://rafb.net/p/f28cqh13.html
<carusu_> basically it doesn't know about it but is trying to install it
<RAOF> Hm.  I'd therefore try do-release-upgrade -d
<carusu_> how about a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<carusu_> as in "adep_manager do-release-upgrade -d " ?
<RAOF> No, as in "do-release-upgrade -d"
<ethana2> 'ethbuntu-desktop' text file contents:          inkscape window-picker-applet libdvdcss2 googleearth
<ethana2> dpkg: unexpected data after package and selection at line 1
<carusu_> RAOF: I didn't know about that command!
<carusu_> doing
<ethana2> RAOF: how do i need to format the list of packages i want to install?
<RAOF> ethana2: Dunno.
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> i think i'll just try to pipe the text file at the install command
 * ethana2 fiddles with script
<carusu_> RAOF: It said that the update couldn't be calculated,
<carusu_> said that I might wanna have a look at /var/log/dist-upgrade/* let me see
<ethana2> ok, I want it to install the result of 'cat ethbuntu-desktop'
<carusu_> RAOF: ok, doing "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log" says: "ERROR failed to mark 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' for install ('kubuntu-kde4-desktop')", "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed"
<RAOF> Hm.  Might be time to file a bug.
<IdleOne> ethana2: sudo dpkg --set-selections < ethbuntu-desktop-result && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade for example ( ethbuntu-desktop-result being the name of the file you placed the output of cat )
<DaskreecH> Ethbuntu?
<ethana2> IdleOne: printing one text file to another using cat is...  not.. productive
<ethana2> IdleOne: I have a plaintext file with just the names of packages i want to install
<ethana2> i'm reading bash guides now
<RAOF> carusu_: Against update-manager-core, attaching the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade, and also /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of "dpkg --list".
<ethana2> DaskreecH: yeah..  Ethbuntu: so easy to use it's not unix anymore
<IdleOne> ok each package goes on a separate line and then replace the my-packages with the name of the file
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> k
<DaskreecH> ethana2: ewwww Mac
<ethana2> no, mac is unix
<DaskreecH> :-P
<DaskreecH> Unix is so simple it requires a lot of brain to appreciate the simplicity
<ethana2> I'm talking an english CLI
<espacious> what a hell happened to ndiswrapper i was using TEW424 usb adapter for wireless
<espacious> but since i upgraded/renstalled to new version my pc freezes when try to connect
<espacious> to my ruter i need to hard reboot,i fonund out 128bit WEP works ok but not WPA. somebody?
<ethana2> with a 'remove' command that sends files to the trash
<DaskreecH> cp file file
<DaskreecH> Righto Chap!!
<DaskreecH> ethana2: I have that.. alias isn't that hard
<ethana2> right.
<ethana2> i have a ton of them.
<ethana2> fixing typos like 'wget' and 'umount'
<IdleOne> ethana2: run dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  and look at my-packages file for the format as an example. then create your own file
<ethana2> i have an install, uninstall, friggin...
<ethana2> IdleOne: yes, thank you
<carusu_> RAOF: ok, I'll do it
<DaskreecH>  ethana2: what is friggin aliased to?
<ethana2> it's sudo now
<ethana2> but it should be gksu
<ethana2> what i /want/ is something that's gksu AND kdesu
<ethana2> permissions wise
<DaskreecH> insert script here
<DaskreecH> Permissions?
<ethana2> yeah.....
<ethana2> gui toolkit permissions
<DaskreecH> gksu and kdesudo have differnt permissions?
<ethana2> ...i'd /think/ so
<ethana2> if you run a kde app with gksu, does it run QT in root?
<ethana2> if not, then I don't need to change anything
<DaskreecH> Ah right. Yeah insert script here
<ianliu_88> Is it possible to burn the CD iso file of ubuntu on a DVD?
<ianliu_88> will it work?
<ianliu_88> I only got DVDs...
<Hobbsee> ianliu_88: no reason why it wouldn't.
<Hobbsee> ianliu_88: will be a waste of space on the dvd, though, obviously.
<ethana2> ok, got that working...
<ianliu_88> uhum.. well, dvds are 60 cents, so, who cares ^^
<pen> hey
<pen> is it timed to upgrade from hardy now?
<pen> is it safe?
<danbh_intrepid> no. its beta
<pen> danbh_intrepid, did you?
<danbh_intrepid> well, ive been running it since alpha 5
<ethana2> pen, have you alpha or beta tested ubuntu before?
<pen> ethana2, I want to test it on the external and it works although it's still buggy when you have that dialog after installing the kernel
<pen> ethana2, you know what I'm talking about right?
<ethana2> pen: whatever you do, keep a stable ubuntu install around until 8.10 is out, mkay?
<ethana2> i'm using intrepid now, it's okay, but I'm dual booting with hardy this time
<ethana2> i'm not going to make the development-install-only mistake again
<pen> ethana2, what happened before?
<ethana2> pen: i couldn't escape breakage, because i had no where to run to
<DaskreecH> ethana2: I keep a live CD around and just work from that
<ethana2> i did too, but they load slow and don't persist and all that
<pen> breakage?
<pen> oh
<DaskreecH> Guess it doesn't hurt that I do most of my work from CLI
<pen> DaskreecH, what did you use? apt-get? aptitude?
<DaskreecH> pen: What?
<pen> DaskreecH, what did you use when there is a breakage?
<danbh_intrepid> pen: I think you can mount the broken drive, then chroot to that mount point, and then run an upgrade.  That way, you get updates, which probably contains fixes for the breaks
<DaskreecH> pen: You mean to fix it?
<pen> DaskreecH, yea
<pen> danbh_intrepid, I still have no clue how chroot works
<DaskreecH> pen: Oh no wasn't talking about fixage just getting stuff done while the world breaks around you
<carusu_> RAOF: reported
<danbh_intrepid> pen: chroot changes where your shell thinks the / is
<pen> DaskreecH, ok
<DaskreecH> pen: probably should play with chroot a while before playing around with the horned animal :)
<pen> danbh_intrepid, I see
<danbh_intrepid> pen: so, you use chroot from a livecd to get to your real root, since on a livecd, / is mounted on your ram
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: But the beauty is you are still running the kernel from the CD which is gummy goodness
<pen> DaskreecH, why?
<danbh_intrepid> cause we are talking about a time when your kernel is broken?
<DaskreecH> pen: Cause stuff will break. And the more inexperienced you are the higher the likelihood the universe will force solar beams to break the machine
<pen> danbh_intrepid, oh
<pen> danbh_intrepid, I thought you mean the packages
<DaskreecH> pen: highly highly recommend that you do a side by side install
<pen> I will install on my external
<pen> and when I want to try 8.10 beta I will just boot to USB hdd
 * DaskreecH nods
<pen> DaskreecH, but it's tricky when you install ubuntu on USB you have to change the men.lst later to fix the boot problem
<danbh_intrepid> pen: can you do it through the bios?  thats probably the easiest,  When you  want to play with intrepid, have the bios boot to the usb...
<pen> danbh_intrepid, my laptop have the option to press a certain key to change the boot sequence
<pen> danbh_intrepid, so I don't really need bios
<danbh_intrepid> I don't think my bios supports booting to usb...
<danbh_intrepid> pen: well, what you are describing IS using the bios
<pen> danbh_intrepid, eh, no.
<pen> danbh_intrepid, I don't think so
<danbh_intrepid> why do you say?
<pen> danbh_intrepid, I'm not using the bios
<DaskreecH> pen: The button is an extension of the BIOS setting.
<danbh_intrepid> I guess you could get philosophical, and say that all the various things that the bios's do these days isn't really the bios, like some have built in mp3 and movie players, and internet browsers
<DaskreecH> internet browsers are not Basic Input Output :)
<pen> DaskreecH, really?
<danbh_intrepid> but I consider everything before the boot of the OS part of the bios :P
<DaskreecH> pen: yeah
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: Well does staged OS boots count? :)
<danbh_intrepid> I mean, what else do you call it?
<pen> DaskreecH, I am not sure
<DaskreecH> Embedded OS?
<alteregoa> what kind of drivers i have to install a geforce 4 ti?
<pen> is there improvements in the new nvidia driver?
<pen> 177x?
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, but the "embedded OS" and the "bios" probably reside on the same memory chip, and are coded by the same people.  So, maybe I'll be stuck with the term "Bios/Embedded OS"   kinda like GNU/Linux  :)
<alteregoa> i don't know
<alteregoa> 177 is geforce 7 and up'
<alteregoa> i dunno
<danbh_intrepid> Bios/EOS!
<carusu_> RAOF: scuse me but how wise would it be to run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: never seen that happen :)
<pen> alteregoa, it's still not very useful isn't it? like the nvidia-settings are crap
<ethana2> well, the next step for my script is gconf
 * ethana2 starts reading stuff
<seiya42> What is difference between using a daily build and installing the beta and updating the system?
<calc> seiya42: should be roughly the same
<calc> seiya42: except for any potential upgrade problems i suppose
<seiya42> Should the beta work fine in VirtualBox?
<DaskreecH> I can't get it to boot
<DaskreecH> I think the new kernel breaks something in VirtualBox which is fixed but is ironically only in the Intreprid packages
<pen> DaskreecH, now everything is in intrepid and you have to wait for a month to get it
<pen> DaskreecH, so ironic
<DaskreecH> At which point you don't need it that much anymore :)
<ethana2> DaskreecH: this is going to sound random, but you wouldn't happen to know the syntax i should use with string key types in gconftool-2, would you?
<ethana2> the string has "s in it, I don't have to put a \ in front of all of them or anything, do I?
<ethana2> ethan@home:~$ gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/cities --type string [<location name="Omaha" timezone="America/Chicago" latitude="41.310280" longitude="-95.899170" code="KOMA" current="true"/>]
<ethana2> bash: location: No such file or directory
<DaskreecH> ethana2: you need to escape <
<ethana2> so precede it with a \ ?
 * ethana2 tries
<ethana2> Error setting value: Bad key or directory name: "name=Omaha": Must begin with a slash '/'
<emet> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 17 (intrepid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DaskreecH> ethana2: That doesn't make much sense :) but you should probably escape the > as well what's the / before it for?
<ethana2> I copied the key out of gconf-editor..
<ethana2> Its XML I guess
<DaskreecH> Ah right
<ethana2> What is the actual delimiter for strings with gconftool-2?
<DaskreecH> ethana2: after string encase everything in ''
<ethana2> does it need any?  /me tries without
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> and all those quotes within the string itself, will they make it explode?
<ethana2> should i precede them all with \s?
<ethana2> oh, it threw no errors
<DaskreecH> no
<DaskreecH> the ' ' should make it all good
<hwilde> what exactly does this mean:    NetworkManager 0.7 as included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta is not compatible with static network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<travisbickkle86> hwilde: look in /etc/network/interfaces.. If you have any static addresses configured that way it won't work. I'm assuming you'd have to disable network manager or delete the entries and reconfigure through network manager.
<hwilde> well, how do you make static IPs then ?
<travisbickkle86> hwilde: Lol I dunno I haven't tried it but I'm assuming it would still allow you to assign static ip's through network managers interface.
<hwilde> what if I have no gui
<ethana2> oh.  Their arrangement isn't stored in one key, it's an attribute of each individual panel applet
<ethana2> wait, that makes it resolution dependent, I can't do that
<travisbickkle86> hwilde: Have no idea...why would you be using network manager if you didn't have a gui in the first place?
<hwilde> I am not I ahte that thing
<hwilde> but if my static IPs stop working that could be catastrophe
<travisbickkle86> hwilde:Run it in a vm first?
<ethana2> DaskreecH: I'm running into behavior I think /might/ be a bug
<ethana2> When I set the coordinate of an applet in the panel, it doesn't move the applet to the position
<ethana2> it just sits there until you move the applet, at which point it sets the value to wherever the applet is at
<ethana2> DaskreecH: are you alive?
<Lofde_> anyone having issues with every reboot having to re-enter  your WEP or WPA key
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> every.  frigging.  time.
<Lofde_> I found a fix
<ethana2> oh?!
<Lofde_> see my forum post
<ethana2> at
<Lofde_> i wanna see if someone else it works for them
<Lofde_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934575&page=2
<Lofde_> please let me know if it does ethana2
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> well, it would require a reboot to tell
<ethana2> i'm in the middle of some stuff....
<Lofde_> yes thats true
<Lofde_> no prob
<Lofde_> :) u can apply it i guess and find out later ;)
<ethana2> but i'm glad there's a fix
<ethana2> i'll just wait for it to get into main
<Lofde_> sounds good
<Lofde_> i couldnt wait
<Lofde_> haha thats why i started the poll..
<Lofde_> i was dying without it :)
<ethana2> gyarr, this is probably a bug i've found here....
<ethana2> but i'm so new to this whole thing i can't say for sure
<Lofde_> whats a bug
<ethana2> i can't set panel applet positions with gconf
<ethana2> it sets the value, but the panel ignores it
<Lofde_> one sec
<Lofde_> not sure ethana2  id report it if i was you or ask the forum sorry i dont know enough about what your doing :)
<ethana2> is that 'one sec', don't talk to me while i go do something or
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> i'm making my own ubuntu derivative
<Lofde_> i was just searching launchpad to see if i could see anyone talking about it
<ethana2> 'cause i'm tired of making the same 200 modifications to every install manually
<ethana2> anyways, part of the thing i'm working on is a script that sets everything with gconf keys
<Lofde_> nice ;) that sounds fun, i thought about downloading DSL, and since its only 50mb going through all the code and trying to make changes and improvements lol .. would be extremely customized .. i mean there cant be that much of code hah
<Lofde_> sounds nice ethana2
<DanaG> Oh heyas, what can I use a thin client for... besides as a thin-client ltsp client?
<ethana2> Lofde_: here, let me see if I can get you to sympathize with me
<Lofde_> i totally agree with you, when i had 8.04 installed i had all kinds of changes and setups, because it was the first time i really went back to linux since redhat 8/9 and fedora core 1... after that i kept using windows xp, (just because i guess)
<ethana2> on my machine to install any package, I only have to type 'install $package'
<DanaG> For example... can I use a thin-client as a PulseAudio endpoint?
<ethana2> or to uninstall, 'uninstall $package'
<ethana2> DanaG: sounds like an awesome speaker system to me
<Lofde_> when i upgraded to 8.10 there was some issues doing it over the net so i cleaned the slate for 8.10 fresh install and im liking it a lot better, im now re-customizing everything again so i know how u feel :)
<ethana2> Lofde_: have you typed up your own HIG?
<Lofde_> HIG?
<ethana2> human interface guidelines
<Lofde_> no, i cant say i have
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> yeah..........
<Lofde_> I like how you made changes to change apt-get install to install
<ethana2> yeah, why complicate things?
<Lofde_> its a nice change
<ethana2> when i'm supporting my mom over the phone
<ethana2> you think 'sudo apt-get' is going to go over well?
<Lofde_> make sense
<ethana2> pssh, no.
<Lofde_> lmao
<ethana2> english, man, english
<Lofde_> I use a root terminal a lot.. so i hardly have to sudo stuff
<ethana2> i also fix typos like 'wget' and 'umount'
 * DanaG uses aptitude
 * ethana2 never uses the root account
<ethana2> DanaG: right, you can put whatever you want behind the 'install' alias
<ethana2> aptitude, yast, yum....
<DanaG> YaST? bleh.  Yum... sounds like what I say about food.
<DanaG> =þ
<ethana2> i'm just saying
<Lofde_> i dont know why im partial to using it.. theres a setting in ubuntu that shows items on the menu and it remains unchecked but i cant help it i like using the root console.. im smart enough to know better tho.. (i wouldnt do something stupid in it.. i just hate auth. when i want to do something i know i can just do really fast and get out)
<DanaG> What's next, "yuck"?
<ethana2> we should use english instead of posix
<ethana2> in addition to rather, but the end user shouldn't have to know unix commands to navigate the CLI
<ethana2> what's the most user friendly shell out there?
<ethana2> zsh?
<Necrosan> bash
<Necrosan> for sure
<ethana2> Necrosan: really?
<Lofde_> ethana2,  chmod +x file   (in english) permission read something.txt
<Necrosan> definitely
<DaskreecH> ethana2: No sorry left for  a while
<ethana2> Lofde_: complex things like that confuse me
<ethana2> i don't know how to hand--
<ethana2> well, lojban, but..
<ethana2> DaskreecH: should I file a bug?
<Lofde_> i was reading in my ubuntu book ( a 7.04 book i picked up )and several books i have about linux and unix about shell scripting and its very customizable.. i wish i could say i am a console person, id say i do use it a lot, but i def love gui
<ethana2> and if so, on gnome-panel?
<ethana2> well i think the CLI is just a precursor to voice control
<ethana2> that's its main destiny as i'm concerned
<ethana2> but a phonetic shell would probably have to be quite distinct from the ones we have now
<Lofde_> What i really wish i had was some laptop with a multi-touch screen, i was watching youtube videos and i really think ubuntu and linux need to jump on that Multi-X (multitouch x server)
<ethana2> Lofde_: we're working on it
<ethana2> blehh, i should go to bed i guess........
<ethana2> i kind of wanted to get some gconf key setting lines into this .sh first though
 * ethana2 scouts out something to alter
<Lofde_> I really wish i knew a programming language in depth (c++) instead of knowing general stuff about several languages (ive taken java in college and know a lot written several things in perl and studied C and visual basic) but i would love to develop some cool apps for Multitouch
<ethana2> gyarr, the problem with using the system theme on the top panel is that it puts a border on it
<ethana2> so when you use it with maximus, it's distinct from the current window
<ethana2> which detracts immensely from the elegance of the whole thing
<ethana2> i'd hate for my script to be dependent on the human theme....
<ethana2> actually, if i can query.........
<td123> how would you even make a script be dependant on the human theme lol
<alteregoa> how can i disable this automatic network configuration crap
<ethana2> well see, i need to set the top panel to a solid color
<ethana2> but it needs to match the window background color of the current theme
<alteregoa> this crap doesn't work, i tried to enter another gateway but it still uses the old dhcp one
<ethana2> SURPRISE!
<dmh65> do I have to add a repo to get the restricted ati driver?
<ethana2> dmh65: i don't think so...
<Lofde_> alteregoa,  what do you mean automatic network configuration ?
<ethana2> welcome to beta software
<dmh65> it does not seem to work like hardy, hardy offers it to me when I login
<ethana2> odd
<dmh65> I looked in the hardware drivers, it searched but found nothing
<ethana2> dmh65: go to system ....oh
<ethana2> odd
<ethana2> what gpu do you have?
<alteregoa> i don't need this dhcp crap
<dmh65> they are probably just holding it back for some reason
<alteregoa> how can i get rid of that crap?
<ethana2> 'stuff' would be preferred
<dmh65> ati hd2400 pro
<Lofde_> dmh65,  fglrx-amdcccle ?
<ethana2> hmm
 * ethana2 is tired
<Lofde_> alteregoa,  are you using network-manager ?
<Lofde_> in gnome
<Lofde_> ethana2,  go to sleep gconf can wait ;)
<Lofde_> it will be there when you wake up
<dmh65> my resolution with the opensource driver is fine, it just will not utilise the 3d which is to be expected
<dmh65> I expect it will be made available soon though
<ethana2> Lofde_: ....I suppose.......
<Lofde_> dmh65,  i have a forum post i want u to see
<Lofde_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936634
<dmh65> btw, that startup sound is well boring :)
<dmh65> ok, will look
<Madpilot> Interesting - Intrepid LiveCD can't mount HDD partitions that're set up as LVM... means no access to my actual /home while playing with LiveCD...
<alteregoa> someone fix this crap with the network
<alteregoa> it doesn't work to set up a static adress
<dmh65> Lofde_: catalyst is not the driver though
<dmh65> its a options suite
<td123> wine needs better support... there would be sooo much less ppl dualbooting if wine just worked, although I'm dreaming :D
<ethana2> td123: I don't dual boot.
<dmh65> wine should be called why
<td123> ethana2: I didn't say you were...
<dmh65> this is linux :)
<ethana2> and i use windows installers whenever they're handier
<ethana2> like with wolfenstein
<ethana2> their linux thing was some script, i was all 'screw that, i'll just use the .exe'
<raddy> Would Interpid contain new innovative artwork?
<ethana2> not a single problem
<td123> ethana2: well your lucky, lots of windows programs (popular) still don't work under wine
<ethana2> hopefully we'll get native directX soon
<ethana2> gallium
<ethana2> that should make things a lot better
<td123> ethana2: I want to run the programs I want first, then games :D
<cypherdelic> Beta is fine here :) Only my TV-Stick doesnt work with 2.6.27
<ethana2> td123: when the wine project doesn't have to worry about direct3d, they'll make more progress on win*
<td123> cypherdelic: the vm is looking good also
<td123> ethana2: is that a fact?
<ethana2> i think so
<ethana2> ...which means it's an opinion
<td123> ethana2: dang, Its bad news for me then
<td123> oh
<ethana2> ..you have microsoft stock?
<td123> ethana2: ?
<td123> what do you mean stock
<ethana2> well, awakeness has gotten boring, i'm going to go for some complete paralysis and vivid, nonsensical hallucinations
<ethana2> oh, nevermind
 * ethana2 goes to bed
<raddy> Would Interpid contain new innovative artwork?
<td123> ethana2: go to sleep, that's right >:)
<cypherdelic> 8 am in the morning .... 8 am in germany
<cypherdelic> good night ;)
<dmh65> nite
<td123> 1:09AM in central(us) time :P
<dmh65> is ethana2 a girl?
<ethana2> whoa holy crap
<dmh65> haha
<ethana2> window backgrounds are translucent
<alteregoa> ridicoulus network applet
<ethana2> what?
<alteregoa> what a crap
<dmh65> I always put my foot in it
<cypherdelic> can we call 10.10 Mad Monkey?????
<dmh65> why do I think that polite helpful people are females lol
<td123> dmh65: because they are...
<ethana2> hey.
<dmh65> yeah
<ethana2> i'm just.....
<ethana2> androgynous
<ethana2> a bit
<DanaG> HP has a multi-touch all-in-one desktop thingy.
 * dmh65 puts a sock in it
<ethana2> yeah..  i'll leave the channel so i don't keep getting distracted on my way to bed
<td123> females tend to use their vocabulary skills in times of discomfort :D
<dmh65> phew
<td123> DanaG: proprietary all the way
<DanaG> Actually, it shows up as multiple HID devices, I believe.
<DanaG> I'm not entirely sure, though.
<dmh65> I have no problems using drivers offered by manufacturers
<dmh65> makes sense if you ask me
 * dmh65 goes for breakfast
<DanaG> Thu Oct  2 23:14:18 PDT 2008
<DanaG> no breakfast here.  =þ
<dmh65> just toast and coffee
<dmh65> cyphherdelic: why not mad masturbating monkey :)
<dmh65> sorry
<raddy> Hello Everybody Would Interpid Ibex contain new innovative artwork?
<dmh65> doest look like at the moment
<raddy> dmh65
 * DanaG goes off to bed, and sets status to "S£33Þing." -- yay, Unicode
<DanaG> .
<raddy> dmh65 : Ohh no
<dmh65> what
<dmh65> Ibex looks the same pooey brown to me
<raddy> dmh65 : No new artwork this time too :(
<dmh65> maybe they will?
<dmh65> first snowfall here today
<dmh65> about @ 800 meters I would say
<dmh65> French Pyrenees
<dmh65> right, breakfast
<raddy> dmh65 there was an innvovative design shown  in the Ubuntu issue tracking system.
<cypherdelic> dmh65: that mast. monkey is cool either :)
<Lofde_> how do we install win32codecs and libdvdcss ?
<Lofde_> i tried sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<Lofde_> and it didnt work
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lofde_> so if i live in a country where its legal to have win32codecs and libdvdcss there is not a easy 1 package install?
<Hobbsee> don't think so
<Hobbsee> although various places have separate packages around
<Lofde_> i am a little offended heh
<espacious> which ndiswrapper was in 7.10
<Lofde_> im not sure
<Lofde_> are you having the FLASH: npviewer.bin crashing  bug?
<Hobbsee> espacious: how is that *possibly* relevant for here?
<Hobbsee> espacious: and why do you feel the need to cross-post?
<espacious> cros post?
<Hobbsee> espacious: here and #ubuntu-desktop, at the same time
<espacious> sorry. just wanted to ask as may ppl
<espacious> many*
<espacious> sorry
<frybye> who has upgraded to kubuntu8.01??
<Hobbsee> frybye: no one.  It doesn't exist.
<bugabundo_work> lol Hobbsee
<frybye> the beta I mean... out yesterday or???
<frybye> sorry.. my mistake...
<bugabundo_work> frybye: plus this is a channel for 8.10
<Hobbsee> frybye: fairly sure a whole people have instaleld it, or upgraded to get to it.
<frybye> me wrong again - i mean 8.10beta
<bugabundo_work> why are you so interessed?
<bugabundo_work> have you found any trouble?
<Lofde_> frybye,  the kubuntu 8.10 is nice.. i perfer the ubuntu tho i like gnome
<frybye> I am just in the process of doing the distro-update on other pc right now... just wanted to hear how other folks had got on with it...
<frybye> I tend to tweek around quite a lot with my pc's - so an update can leave one with a lota stuff that needs customizing afterwards I guess...
<frybye> up till  now I have had kubuntu with kde3+ and kde4.1 - and another partition with opensuse11 (for work-) and hope the upgrade does not cause too much problem.. dont have a load of background knowledge when things go wrong...
<bugabundo_work> frybye: just remember to do backups, okay?
<frybye> Lofde_: you just installed the beta??
<frybye> bug - too late.. ;=(
<frybye> I have an old backup if it comes too it - but did not do one just before starting this upgrade.. hang on the other pc is calling me heheh
<Lofde_> frank23,  yes
<Lofde_> frybye,  yes
<bugabundo_work> this people are crazy
<bugabundo_work> they change OSs without backups...
<Lofde_> frybye,  i would recommend doing a fresh install of the ISO not doing the upgrade from the internet
<bugabundo_work> and then complain when something goes wrong
<Lofde_> I think you might as well be wasting your time, unfortunately
<bugabundo_work> Lofde_: doing a upgrade is okay
<Lofde_> heh
<bugabundo_work> it helps test out the system
<bugabundo_work> and report bugs for the RC
<Lofde_> well you can try to do the upgrade
<bugabundo_work> if it fails, he can always try a fresh install
<Lofde_> i mean why not try, but if you have a lot of packages instatlled they might not roll forward
<Lofde_> yea i agree
<frybye> right bugabundo_work
<Lofde_> you can always try
<Lofde_> and of course i did try
<Lofde_> but in the end i had to reinstall off live cd
<Lofde_> it was crazy, lost gnome all together
<frybye> now it is on about manually restarting services in the pam libraries.. but has listed none that need manaual restart...
<Lofde_> and then there was a bug that prevented gnome from being installed
<Lofde_> it was a nightmare
<frybye> Lofde_: - thanks for the encouraging"" words hehehe
<Lofde_> frybye,  haha i mean try it.. if you like. .all i can say is 1.backup 2. burn a live cd iso just in case 3. try the internet update 4. reinstall if needed
 * bugabundo_work looks side ways!=!
<Lofde_> I had problems, that doesnt mean you will.. it could work flawlessly for you
<bugabundo_work> no need to burn media
<bugabundo_work> use usb-creator
<bugabundo_work> to run it of a Pendrive
<Lofde_> i think my issue was with 8.04 i downloaded EVER and ALL package i thought  was "cool" i had so much crap installed half of which i never used
<bugabundo_work> ehehe Lofde_
<bugabundo_work> we all been there
<Lofde_> bugabundo_work,  if someone has such, sure good option i like keeping the cds, i put them in my collection heh
<bugabundo_work> but it is important to remove some none standard packages
<bugabundo_work> before upgrade
<Lofde_> yea i didnt at all.. went right on forward
<bugabundo_work> like drivers, PPAs, other repositories
<bugabundo_work> etc
<frybye> bugabundo_work: hmmm - nice to read now that the upgrade is running .. doooh....
<Lofde_> sorta glad i reinstalled.. cleaned up a lot of stuff nice clean crisp new installation now
<bugabundo_work> we have an entire wall at LinuxKafe with old CDs
<frybye> Lofde_: that is the other side of same problem...
<bugabundo_work> frybye: there are lots of docs around helping you out BEFORE and upgrade
<frybye> bugabundo_work: perhaps you can find a way to re-use them - as building material or similar... hehhe
<bugabundo_work> but I guess update-manager should hint users to some wiki
<bugabundo_work> or local help doc BEFORE running
<frybye> bugabundo_work: yeah - smart people do it that way I guess... ;=(
<bugabundo_work> frybye: its already at use!
<bugabundo_work> its a Ubuntu wall
<frybye> cool....
<bugabundo_work> let me see if I find some pics of it
<Lofde_> frybye,  i have been loving the 8.10 install since i did it a few weeks ago
<frybye> here in the appt it is getting a bit that way...
<frybye> Lofde_: well now it is the beta and not an alpha any more so perhaps I will get lucky with the upgrade...
<bugabundo_work> I don't even know how it is
<bugabundo_work> been using ibex, even before alpha1 come out
<Lofde_> frybye,  the beta is really great!
<frybye> Lofde_: now your talking heheeh
<frybye> the next step will be to go for the gnome intrepid on my eeepc/701 here.. but there I am a bit carefull cos of all the effort in tweeks etc that has gone inot 8.04 to get it working here...
<Hobbsee> frybye: hopefully, that'll be easier, as it's a newer kernel and such
<Lofde_> i love my icons haha i went to something called icons-something.com a lot of free ones some really cool 256x256 png ones, that were so neat, and i replaced the unfamiliar  linux icons with something more familiar like pidgin i replaced with AIM icon hah, (really wanted to find a yahoo but couldnt) and Abiword (replaced with the MAC MS word 08 icon) lol VLC (wmp11 icon) aduacious (winamp icon) Transmission (bitcomit icon) aMSN
<Lofde_>  (msn icon) lol list goes on!
<frybye> right - and in that case I really will be checking on stuff before I start an upgrade if at all - prolly a fresh install...
<frybye> anyhow folks - I will catch you back in here in a bit - bye for now - nice talking with you...
<bugabundo_work> do you guys know if tseliot comes around often? Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> [17:20] [Notice] -NickServ- Last seen  : Oct 02 22:49:50 2008 (8 hours, 30 minutes, 50 seconds ago)
<bugabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~lrm-intrepid/+archive aint building!
<Hobbsee> which isn't?
<bugabundo_work>           nvidia-common - 0.1-0ubuntu3
<bugabundo_work> for hardy
<bugabundo_work> I gues I'll email him
<bugabundo_work> not sure a bug on LP will do any good
<Hobbsee> he'll probably be on irc in another few hours
<Hobbsee> hm, not sure how he ever expected that to build.
<bugabundo_work> lol
<bugabundo_work> why?
<Hobbsee> it's requiring python2.4 for some reason, and also doesn't bring in lsb-release.
<Hobbsee> hm...which should be there.
<bugabundo_work> ok
<bugabundo_work> then it's a bug
 * bugabundo_work heads up to LP 
<Hobbsee> sure, but it's not an ubuntu bug, so you shouldn't file it against an ubuntu package.
<bugabundo_work> can I use PPA bug?
<Hobbsee> PPAs don't let you report bugs against them.
<Hobbsee> just like you can't report bugs against people
<bugabundo_work> bah
<bugabundo_work> yeah, I reported that bug!
<bugabundo_work> lol
<bugabundo_work> and against tems
<bugabundo_work> *teams
<Lofde_> on the ubuntu forum how can i view the "thanks" i have received ?
<Hobbsee> Lofde_: #ubuntuforums
<maco> anyone using intrepid in kvm?
<Blinkiz> maco, yes
<maco> Blinkiz: on top of hardy, by chance?
<maco> did you use ubuntu-vm-builder?
<Blinkiz> maco, No, I have intrepid 64 bit as host
<bugabundo_work> Hobbsee: how should I report it then? no bugs on PPA, not a package of official ubuntu reps
<Blinkiz> maco, I have used uvb, but it does not support installing onto lv's (lvm) so I haven't used it in a while
<maco> oh. i'm trying to figure out how to get intrepid in a vm on top of hardy since hardy's just too nice to give up :P
<Blinkiz> maco, You having problem with this? It shouldn't be any problem.. I think...
<Blinkiz> maco, You can ask these questions in #ubuntu-virt.
<maco> ah didnt know there was a channel for it
<Blinkiz> maco, :)
<maco> and yes, it seems the only way is to have u-v-b install a hardy one then do a dist-upgrade
<Blinkiz> maco, I believe uvb in intrepid (vm-builder) is supporting intrepid. The one in hardy is not
<maco> that's silly
<maco> makes it a bit hard to safely test
<frybye> re:
<frybye> upgrade did not work.. cos of the opensuse121- dominated system probably...
<Hobbsee> bugabundo_work: email, or poke the guy when he comes on irc?
<frybye> osuse11 i mean..
<Hobbsee> bugabundo_work: otoh, he would have already got a mail about that.
<frybye> am now d-loading the 8.10beta iso and will make a clean sweap on that pc...
<frybye> -hmm and i had been wondering how to amuse myself on todays national holiday.. heheh
<bugabundo_work> frybye: no need to download it all
<bugabundo_work> just use rsync
<bugabundo_work> to download the missing parts
<mrtimdog> I've just realised that some of the gnome control centre dialogs are non-resizable (About Me, Sessions, AT, Preferred Apps, Windows, etc.). How do I make these resizable again as I can't see some of the contained text, at least in the sessions dialog? Is this a bug?
<mnemoc> hi, there is any tool to generate an accurate xorg.conf based on Xorg logs?
<Hew> mnemoc: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' may be what you're looking for, but I don't think it works off logs. xorg 7.4 in Intrepid no longer requires a xorg.conf anyway.
<mnemoc> Hew: it produce a useless almost empty xorg.conf... I have to run xrandr -s 0 manually every time I log it
<mnemoc> in
<Hew> mnemoc: xorg 7.4 does not require xorg.conf. Try removing it. Does it work?
<mnemoc> I get a deform 1024x768
<mnemoc> even if 1280x800 is marked as preferrred when running `xrandr`
<mnemoc> I have tried to set 1280x800 in xorg.conf, but Intrepid ignores it and insist in using 1024x768
<Hew> mnemoc: Ah ok. I'm not really sure how to fix that. A dodgy fix could be to put that command in sessions so that it gets run automatically on startup? There may be an existing bug on this issue, or maybe one needs to be reported.
<mnemoc> in 1024x768 everything is blurry as hell
<mnemoc> I get lost in lauchpad :\
<RAOF> mnemoc: Does 1280x800 appear in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<mnemoc> Xfce here. Xfce's configuration manager (wrong translation probably) -> display   doesn't show it
<RAOF> Aaaah.  In GNOME, gnome-settings-daemon would be setting your preferred resolution on startup.  I don't know about xfce.
<mnemoc> intrepid radeon 1280x800   gives no issues in lauchpad
<mnemoc> RAOF: so it's the job of the DE and not Xorg itself?
<RAOF> mnemoc: Indeed.  The slogan is "Policy separate from mechanism".
<RAOF> Xorg can't really know what resolution you like; it merely provides your DE (which _can_ know what resolution/dual head settings/etc you like) the ability to set the right thing.
<RAOF> It's probably possible to set your preferred resolution in xorg.conf, though.
<RAOF> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mnemoc> RAOF: Xorg knows which resolution is "preferred", but i'll bug #xubuntu
<RAOF> Might have the relevant information.
<x1250> when accesing my phone via bluetooth I try to copy a file but it says: "file not found". Nautilus shows in permissions column "unknown". I can access all directories in the phone, but I can't open or copy any files. Why would this be?
<mnemoc> RAOF: it is marked as preferred, but it's ignored
<mnemoc> `xrandr` shows 1280x800 marked as preferred
<mnemoc> and 1024x768 as current when I login
<RAOF> What does xdm run in?
<RAOF> IE: Before you log in, what is the resolution?
<mnemoc> RAOF: it looks good (but with the wrong keyboard layout)... maybe 1280x800... how can I know?
<RAOF> Your monitor might report the resolution it's being driven at?  My LCD has an "info" button, for example.
<RAOF> But it sounds like xfce is deliberately setting 1024x768 as the mode once you log in.
<mnemoc> yes
<mnemoc> just tried all the fn+ buttons of the laptop, none gives info :-\
<mnemoc> I'll try to research from the Xfce front
<dmh65> doesnt seem to be a big difference in Ibex from Hardy or is it me
<x1250> anybody else having no sound in pidgin? Strange thing is that the preview option in preferences->sound works ok, but when in a conversation I have no sound, and yes, I have tripled check preferences, everything is as it should.
<Lofde_> I love leaving my footprint on the web :) Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092515 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.1
<x1250> oh man, the intrepid's wallpaper is a real bad joke :/
<mnemoc> xubuntu's is nice :)
<damhyojung> hey all
<ratpoison> hello! do the open source ati drivers offer 3d support? (model ati x1950)
<bugabundo_work> not yet AFAIK ratpoison
<damhyojung> hey,guys,where r u from
<ratpoison> and will the new fglrx drivers be made available, if they come out and include support for xorg 7.4 / xserver 7.5 ?
 * maxb_ wonders if anyone knows if the oss ati drivers can play DVDs with reasonable performance
<maxb_> In Hardy I had to go to fglrx to get that - so I'm reluctant to upgrade losing fglrx on my home machine
<sjanssen> while doing a dist-upgrade, NetworkManager apparently became unresponsive taking down eth0.  Is this a bug?
<bugabundo_work> sjanssen: are you upgrading from hardy to ibex?
<sjanssen> bugabundo_work: I upgraded 24 hours ago and was just pulling the changes since then
<sjanssen> NetworkManager[6045]: segfault at 30 ip 00007f8d34a119e0 sp 00007fff3db052c0 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.4.0[7f8d349f6000+3c000]
<sjanssen> from /var/log/messages
<bugabundo_work> sjanssen: does are strange
<bugabundo_work> please use update-manager instead of dist-upgrade
<sjanssen> why?
<bugabundo_work> its remomend, because it won't do parcial instals
<bugabundo_work> and will wait for depencies to be built
<bugabundo_work> about your logs, I guess you can put them on LP and then ping asac to take a look
<dmh65> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<dmh65> not sure why people do not seem to know that on here?
<dmh65> now I can rest in peace :)
<dmh65> can someone add that above txt to !ati
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmh65> and !nvidia I suppose but the latter is not important lol
<stdin> dmh65: edit the wiki instead
<dmh65> for Ibex?
<stdin> it's all one wiki
<stdin> just make a note on the relevant pages
<dmh65> I would think that everyone who installs Ibex will come here wondering why no drivers are available and will type !ati or !nvidia I suppose
<stdin> and be sent to the documentation page, so they'll get there in the end ;)
<fat_rat> anyone tried intrepid on eee?
<dmh65> any idea exactly where in the wiki?
<dmh65> dont think I am a member either
<stdin> all you need is a Launchpad account
<dmh65> ah
<stdin> just add a note to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI pages
<stdin> probably under the "troubleshooting" sections
<dmh65> thays what I mean, its not an obvious thing shouting at you
<dmh65> I will stay here for a few hours and I bet loads of people ask, hey, no drivers offered to me, I asked last night and no one pointed me to that fact
<dmh65> no that I know I am content to wait :)
<frybye>  using kubuntu 8.10beta - wont let me install the proprietary drivers for the nvidia grafic card?? says prop. drivers not used on this system??
<dmh65> I think a lot of ubuntu users are not aware that Ibex is available for download either, I only found out yesterday by chance
<frybye> pse note - there is no #kubuntu+1 - so that is why I land here...
<dmh65> frybye: there are no drivers for the new xorg
<frybye> dmh65: do you know how to get it to install the nvidia drivers..
<dmh65> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<frybye> i c
<frybye> dosent seem to work to bad anyhow... good...
<dmh65> perfect example stdin :)
<dmh65> yes the opensource drivers are quite good
<dmh65> but no 3d
<frybye> another ? - can somebody point me to a list of addition usefull stuff - restricted metapackages etc for 8.1
<frybye> of give me some tips for looking with adept?? here...
<dmh65> I am keeping my ibex as standard as I can
<frybye> dmh65: when do you think 3d support will be avail...?
<dmh65> no idea
<frybye> or are there developer packages that work now??
<stdin> dmh65: fglrx, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy?
<dmh65> fglrx is what I need
<stdin> I mean are those the affected packages?
<dmh65> not sure
<dmh65> I would think so
<dmh65> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<dmh65> the above txt I got from the link in the topic
<dmh65> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<stdin> so I'm guessing that means that nvidia-glx-new is the one not effected
<amon_> hi guys
<stdin> as there are three nvidia packages in ubuntu
<regital> i jsut upgraded from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and been having trouble to start the dang thing
<dmh65> I think if any driver is supported with the new xorg it will just work and the user will be offered it
<dmh65> maybe ubuntu need to tell us which are supported
<regital> grub load fine, and after ´Starting up....´ it just freezes with a black screen
<frybye> anybody got a url for good additional stuff to add to intreped.. mplayer - vlc etc.. ???
<regital> and recovery gives Kernel panic
<frybye> a list of what works for example???
<dmh65> regital: maybe your screen rez is too high, do you get an error
<regital> dmh65: no i dont get anything
<schmidtm> stdin, the nvidia drivers have been restructered, there are noe nvidia-glx-71, -96, -173 and -177
<stdin> ahh well, I'll just make it generic
<regital> and when i press any key on the keyboard the Num lock light flashesh, if that makes any difference
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<RAOF> stdin: Actually, there are 4 nvidia drivers in intrepid.  nvidia dropped support for _another_ class of hardware :(
<vistakiller> regital try to boot with older kernel
<vistakiller> have you try?
<stdin> dmh65: ^ better ?
<dmh65> haha
<regital> vistakiller: i dont have any anymore for some reason
<stdin> schmidtm, RAOF: yet another reason I'm happy with intel
<dmh65> they have altered it
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<vistakiller> you must because you have upgrade the system
<stdin> who's this "they" ?
<vistakiller> you have dual boot?
<dmh65> someone here I expect with the clout
<stdin> yes, me :p
<dmh65> lol
<regital> vistakiller: theres 7 Ubuntu intrepids in the list
<dmh65> cool
<frybye> anybody got the source address for medibuntu??
<vistakiller> ok try to boot with older kernel
<vistakiller> take a look to the numbers
<stdin> frybye: it's the same as the normal line, but with "deb-src" instead of "deb"
<frybye> and will the compatability thing in snyaptic - adept work with intreped if i add medibuntu??
<amon_> can somebody tell me if it is a problem when i have backports installed and want to upgrade
<vistakiller> try to boot with 2.6.24 kernel
<frybye> stdin: i am a bit lost there - eh...?
<vistakiller> you will find it in grub
<regital> vistakiller: didnt think of that
<vistakiller> i think
<vistakiller> all the kernel and the old
<stdin> frybye: what do you mean by "source address" ?
<vistakiller> after the upgrade it say ubuntu intrepid
<regital> Vistakiller: yea i found it
<frybye> i am using the german os - the quelle for the packages in snyaptic or adept?
<vistakiller> boot there
<frybye> quelle = source...?
<regital> vistakiller: after the splash theres some mounting options i think they are
<vistakiller> what options?
<stdin> then edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and uncomment the last line
<amon_> yes frybye
<stdin> frybye: ^
<amon_>  quelle = source
<dmh65> quelle heur, C'est midi :)
<regital> vistakiller: thanks for the help but i gotta go
<vistakiller> ok
<regital> really appreciate it
<frybye> can I install + use gedit in kubuntu8.1???
<dmh65> I would think so, but will bring some gnome with it
<frybye> what is the kde equiv of gedeit??
<dmh65> kate
<dmh65> I think
<frybye> ok - thanks...
<dmh65> xfce has mousepad :)
<dmh65> nano is a good one as well
<frybye> looks like I have to start kate as sudo or...???
<dmh65> to edit system stuff yes
<frybye> or better kdsudo or...?
<stdin> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dmh65> su works as well I think
<frybye> thanks pal you are a star...;=)
<stdin> su won't work with a GUI, and you never use sudo with a GUI
<dmh65> ah
<frybye> it still complains that I dont have the privalages to edit medibuntu.list
<bugabundo_work1> frybye: sudo it
<stdin> you sure you ran it with kdesudo
<stdin> and *NOT* sudo
<stdin> not unless you want the GUI app to write config files to *your* $HOME that *you* can't edit
<Tim183> anyone want to help with getting this infuriating ar5007eg atheros card to work?
<frybye> i fear it was already running.. hang on...
<uffo> hello, i try to launch 8.10 beta on esprimo mobile v5535 but it shows ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, how i can force load desktop in low graphics mode
<dmh65> why I like su root
<stdin> dmh65: I use "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" myself :)
<dmh65> I use sudo with gedit?
<stdin> that way I don't open the root account to ssh attack
<dmh65> on my desktop
<frybye> hmm.. I am lost now...
<dmh65> my server is debian
<stdin> debian has a sudo package too
<dmh65> not installed though I think
<stdin> I don't think by default, no. but I haven't installed a debian server in a while
<dmh65> I ssh in as root and I am a happy man
<frybye> if i install gedit - then I can run that with plain ole sudo or...?
<stdin> no
<stdin> use gksudo or kdesudo for GUI apps, they make sure not to mess things up
<bugabundo_work1> on debian
<bugabundo_work1> via ssh you won't open gedit
<dmh65> sure, just my desktop, I use nano on the server
<bugabundo_work1> I use sudo gedit all the time! as always worked fine for me
<stdin> if you want a non-sudo way and have ssh, you could "ssh -Y user@host app" ;)
<frybye> stdin: I understand the theory.. but that with kdesudo and the command above it does not let me edit the list...
<dmh65> me too
<frybye> says I dont have the privalages..
<bugabundo_work1> I remember feisty days where a bug mess things and GKSU was important
<frybye> it also did not ask for my pw...
<dmh65> check your syntax :)
<bugabundo_work1> TODAY I think it works behind the scenes to do the same thing
<stdin> frybye: try running "kdesudo kwrite" and opening the file
<frybye> command not found...
<dmh65> sometimes it wont ask for a pw if you entered it just before doing something else in the same shell
<uffo> anyone knows how to force load desktop?
<dmh65> at least with me it has in the past
<frybye> kdesudo kate no good???
<dmh65> frybye install gedit and sudo the darn thing :)
<bugabundo_work1> uffo: from a TTY: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stdin> fine, but dmh65 can fix your config files after :)
<frybye> dmh65: yeah that might be it .. heheh
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: how i can get to terminal when in low graphics mode and do this continues to forcly to load desktop
<dmh65> stdin: so what happens when you sudo a gui, I have always done it when sorting numlockx file for Hardy, never a problem that I was aware of
<bugabundo_work1> uffo: didn't get that! please try to explain again
<dmh65> alt f2 and type exterm
<dmh65> or whatever
<dmh65> uffo: do the above
<stdin> dmh65: it's not so much a problem when it's an app you always run as root (like a package manager). but for others, like a text editor, it is. the app will write write to config files in $HOME, and sudo does not reset $HOME by default. so root writes to your conf files
<stdin> and if you haven't ran the app before, the conf files are created as (owned by) root
<dmh65> stdin: infact the official howto tells you to sudo gedit?
<stdin> I *did* edit the wiki once
<dmh65> ah
<frybye> now we have it - there is nothing in sources.list.d
<dmh65> only time I use gedit is as root :)
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: i have esprimo v5535 and i try beta livecd (bug was on alpha6 too) but when ubuntu wants start then it shows ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and there is no option to force load default vesa driver
<frybye> no medibuntu.list - no nuttin
<stdin> dmh65: which howto says to use sudo ?
<dmh65> sure for fixing the numberslock fault in Hardy, hangon I will find the page if I can
<bugabundo_work1> ahh uffo
<bugabundo_work1> what video card do you have?
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: i do not know how i can get terminal when that message is front
<Tim183> wasnt the atheros issue supposed to be fixed before this release???????????
<bugabundo_work1> uffo: control+alt+F2
<dmh65> stdin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/numlockx/+bug/218202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218202 in numlockx "[hardy] numlockx does not turn num lock keyboard light on." [Low,Confirmed]
<dmh65> ....sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: i try now, btw that safe graphics mode will end with same message
<stdin> dmh65: that's not an official howto, that's some random person subscribed to a bug report
<dmh65> ah, works though, the original was on the ubuntu forum but got removed I think
<stdin> the forum isn't "official" either ;)
<stdin> help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com are more official guides
<dmh65> cant nail anything down can I lol
<dmh65> not sure why they have not fixed that simple bug, if its a bug
<stdin> because they have bigger fish to fry? ;)
<stdin> though some new motu could probably whip up a debdiff for a fix
 * stdin thinks about poking someone
<dmh65> your speaking in tongues :)
<uffo> bugabundo_work1:  dmh65: after tryng it reaches back to same gnome message, how gnome message can showed but why i cannot load desktop then
<dmh65> I like the way pigin scrolls up smoothly when you enter some txt
<Cheery> is there a way to disable the plash screen in ubuntu?
<afflux> Cheery: which one?
<Cheery> the one that shows a loading bar
<dmh65> cheery install startup manager
<afflux> Cheery: we have usplash for booting, gdm for logging in  and the loading thing after logging in
<dmh65> its well cool
<bugabundo_work1> Cheery: permanently or just once?
<afflux> Cheery: you mean the thing that comes before login? thats usplash. change /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove all occurences of "splash"
<Cheery> well, I could perhaps try it first
<bugabundo_work1> uffo: we need to know your card and what driver you have: proprietary or opensource
<dmh65> Cheery: there is a program called 'startup manager'
<dmh65> it does it all
<Cheery> thing is, a quad core, new SATA disk and 800Hz RAM is so fast that the whole thing boots in 10 seconds anyway
<Cheery> so I wonder whether to get it all faster somehow
<dmh65> limit the shown kernels, mem test, password boot, colours for grub and images etc etc
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: sis mirage 3+ and i dont know what driver ubuntu 8.10 beta livecd uses but vesa should work always like windows vesa does beginning of installation
<afflux> Cheery: so you're talking about usplash. Do the menu.lst solution to remove it permanently.
<afflux> (or remove the usplash packages, I'm not sure how safe that is)
<dmh65> geez, in startup manager you can turn usplash off
<dmh65> am I connected here :)
<afflux> dmh65: you are
 * dmh65 makes a coffee
<Cheery> http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<Cheery> this page talks about booting in just 5 seconds
<Cheery> on that EEE -PC
<Cheery> reasoning it could drop my comp's boot time down to a second from ten
<bugabundo_work1> uffo: look on launchpad.net/ubuntu for probs with your card
<fat_rat> anyone tried 8.10beta on eee pc?
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: if i reconfigure display to use default (generic) configuration after that it shows black screen - generic (like windows) is should work always
<bugabundo_work1> I have not fat_rat
<bugabundo_work1> send me one, and ill test it for free
<bugabundo_work1> I don't know uffo. I don't have SIS... give it your best shot
<bugabundo_work1> I remember reading about some probs with vesa and sis, but can't pin point it
<fat_rat> bungabundo_work1: i think it's a bit to far away i'm from poland :]
<dmh65> think I found a bug
<uffo> bugabundo_work1: i hope they fix it, maybe you can mention some word to developers because my bug report failed to them.
<fat_rat> bungabundo_work1: i'm just looking for a good distro on it... i don't want xp on it :]
<dmh65> when using pidgin the power off button top right becomes the online status for pidgin?
<frybye> when i look for "  kubuntu-restricted-extras   " nothing gets found - any tips??
<dmh65> add the repo that deals with that maybe
<frybye> is there some place in the os to de-restrict ...
<frybye> dmh65: i thought I had done it...
<frybye> eh - I am still swimming a bit here..
<dmh65> anyone using pidgin and ibex here?
<frybye> the only source i dont have selected is the cd...
<bugabundo_work1> yes it does, dmh65 and so does empathy
<dmh65> supposed too?
<bugabundo_work1> I'm dmh65
<dmh65> *to
<dmh65> ?
<dmh65> your me lol
<bugabundo_work1> don't mess with my head
<dmh65> haha
<bugabundo_work1> why wouldn't people use pidgin?
<bugabundo_work1> empathy was pushed to jaunty
<dmh65> it still says switch or log off but when you click it you get weird choices
<dmh65> as well as logout and restart etc you get, busy or away :)
<bugabundo_work1> I don't get you
<dmh65> top right the power button
<dmh65> its got mixed with pidgin
<dmh65> click it and you get a odd drop down menu
<dmh65> plus at the moment it is a green circle, if I close pidgin it goes back to the red power button
<dmh65> might be intentional but I am doubting it
<dmh65> will take a screen
<dmh65> where can I post images like pastebin but with images?
<bugabundo_work1> dmh65: imageshack?
<dmh65> I will put it on my site
<dmh65> sod signing up
<dmh65> bugabundo_work1: http://www.welshweb.net/screens/pidgin.png
<bugabundo_work1> so what?
<bugabundo_work1> you can make an IM client offline
<bugabundo_work1> or invisible
<bugabundo_work1> what's the prob there?
<dmh65> just does not seem right
<bugabundo_work1> why?
<bugabundo_work1> you do the same on pidgin and empathy
<bugabundo_work1> do you mean it can confuse users
<bugabundo_work1> to think it's the PC, not the IM ?
<dmh65> because the im client is already in the notification area
<bugabundo_work1> ahhh
<bugabundo_work1> so you don't like FUSA
<bugabundo_work1> I actually like it preaty much
<dmh65> if its not a bug I will shut up :)
<bugabundo_work1> makes me look just one place for it
<bugabundo_work1> pidgin and empathy have very diferent UIs
<bugabundo_work1> I could be a UI bug
<bugabundo_work1> but it would be a bug agaisnt the fact it does what it is supposed to do...
<bugabundo_work1> but I can see your point. one should be able to OPT to not use/see it
<bugabundo_work1> I'll talk to the guy behind it, on the devel-discuss ML
<dmh65> if its intentional it might grow on me but it implies shuting down the pc without closing a program first, unless its integrated
<bugabundo_work1> dmh65: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-September/005740.html
<bugabundo_work1> what??
<bugabundo_work1> you close programs BEFORE shutdown?
<bugabundo_work1> I never do it
<bugabundo_work1> lolol
<bugabundo_work1> what ever is open gets a kill 15, or killl9 if it takes to long
<bugabundo_work1> ROFL
<dmh65> :) thanks
<dmh65> thanks for that link, now I know I am not going crazy
<dmh65> there is 42 updates for Ibex, cool
<bugabundo_work1> only those?
<bugabundo_work1> lol
<dmh65> first time I checked since last night
<dmh65> system restart needed
<dmh65> I wont close pidgin, just restart :)
<bugabundo_work1> lol
<fat_rat> if i install 8.10 beta now, can i smoothly upgrade to final release?
<Pici> !final | fat_rat
<ubottu> fat_rat: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> fat_rat: thats a yes ;)
<fat_rat> Pici: thx ;] i'm runnin' it on eee & it works well :]
<arpu> hi
<sivel> hello all
<arpu> i have the problem i can not opnen websites with https
<arpu> opera and firefox
<arpu> https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?continue=http://www.google.at/&hl=de
<arpu> i get a white blank site :-(
<sivel> has anyone been able to fix the ketring for nm-appelet always asking for password?
<arpu> anyone have the same problem ?
<sivel> keyring
<user___> hello, how long does it approximately take until you can see the bbc content in the totem playlist (DSL)?
<gnubie> arpu,  repost the google link and I will try it
<user___> it dumps a python trace call on the terminal, so never mind
<arpu> gnubie: https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?continue=http://www.google.at/&hl=de
<gnubie> arpu,  OK for me
<arpu> hmm strange
<arpu> i have no idea whats the problem
<sivel> anyone?
<mazzen> hi! just for the case, that someone is here who has edit access to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta. the links for the mirrors points still to 8.04.1
<elky> mazzen, #ubuntu-testing i believe is probably the better bet
<mazzen> elky: thanks
<user___> do you also hear stuttering music when listen f.e. to this stream with totem? http://87.106.128.61:1078/listen.pls
<Pici> oops.
<Pici> I logged bug 277544 anyway, they can remove if necessary I guess.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277544 in ubuntu-website "Mirrors list link to wrong release in 8.10 Beta Technical Overview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277544
<Hobbsee> Pici: bugs are good - they leave a paper trail
<erle-> will open office 3.0 and gimp 2.6 be available in ibex repos?
<dns53> openoffice will be there even if it is beta
<erle-> gimp 2.6 is no beta any more
<erle-> and i think it is an important application for many users
<dns53> i have no idea, ask the maintainer, you can find the contact info with the package
<rocky> hm, no python2.6 in intrepid yet?
<user___> rocky: it was just released two days ago..
<Rioting_pacifist> rocky: <dns53> i have no idea, ask the maintainer, you can find the contact info with the package
<Hobbsee> !info python2.6 intrepid
<ubottu> Package python2.6 does not exist in intrepid
<Hobbsee> ^ answer
<rocky> user___: yeah but i was kind of expecting to see py2.6 rc1 or something
<gnomefreak> no it wont be included
<ianliu_88> I've upgraded from Hardy, but he couldn't install network manager. Anyone with the same problem?
<rocky> gnomefreak: that sucks :(
<gnomefreak> i answered this for you yesterday or day before aug. 26 was cut off so nothing has changed
<la-perr> just installed ubuntu 8.10 all ok very nice
<rocky> gnomefreak: i haven't been in #ubuntu+1 in about a couple months
<gnomefreak> rocky: you were here the other day or someone with your nick was here the other day asking the same question
<rocky> tweren't me ... and i have my nick registered
 * rocky thinks gnomefreak is confusing rocky with all of the other "rockyXXX" nicks
<gnomefreak> no im not im busy atm but i will be glad to show you the logs
<rocky> when you get a chance, sure
<rocky> i'd love to know who my alter ego is
<Cheery> 400GB of free space
<Cheery> it feels so empty. :(
<ianliu_88> It seems network-admin is installed on my system, but there is no icon on the tray
<ianliu_88> any tips?
<rocky> ianliu_88: i think the 3rd issue under http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#Known%20Issues talks about that problem
<dmh65> is there a log to see what has been updated recently?
<gnomefreak> dmh65: you can try launchpad.net and look for the package you want as for a list of all updated there isnt one that im aware of
<gnomefreak> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> dmh65: see link on !upgrade
<dmh65> I just updated Ibex with the 42 on offered, I just wish I had a good look at them before installing, I thought there might be a log somewhere
<ianliu_88> did anyone got wireless working with beta? I have the BCM43**
<dmh65> thanks
<dmh65> not quite what I had in mind
<gnomefreak> ianliu_88: its blacklisted
<gnomefreak> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<gnomefreak> blacklist bcm43xx
<gnomefreak> see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gnomefreak> so im assuming its blacklisted due to a change in package (package that supports that hardware)
<ianliu_88> this mean it won't work?
<Pici> I think it was replaced by the b43 module.
<ianliu_88> I managed to install it on Hardy with ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> ianliu_88: im fairly sure it works as for trying it i havent (i dont have that hardware)
<debfx> dmh65: a log of recent package updates?
<gnomefreak> Pici: it was
<dmh65> yeah
<debfx> dmh65: http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/IntrepidChanges
<dmh65> thanks
<Nece228> no new theme in intrepid :(
<gnomefreak> ah yes forgot about that mailing list
<dmh65> debfx: thanks, thats what I am after I think, although it does not have todays yet
<ianliu_88> are there any livecd for beta? I wanted to make a fresh install, not upgrade
<dns53> where's the fun in that?
<dmh65> interesting to see the conficts etc actually
<hachaboob> Has anyone got DVB-T working with totem?
<Pici> ianliu_88: Of corse http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<gnomefreak> dns53: see list.ubuntu.com look for intrepid-changes adn look at log it should have todays
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten to that point in my email yet
<ianliu_88> Pici: I've downloaded that file but it didn't have livecd.. oO
<debfx> dmh65: the most recent updates are at the bottom
<Pici> ianliu_88: Which file did you download?
<dmh65> todays updates are on there actually,  my bad
<gnomefreak> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso is the 32bit desktop installer
<gnomefreak> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ at bottom is a full list
<gnomefreak> be back reboot
<ianliu_88> hmm, well, I'm good with no livecd. The file I downloaded had a "dos like" installer. The problem is it didn't worked. It crashed when resizing the partition
<dmh65> that partion graphic is orrible
<dmh65> *partition
<Pici> ianliu_88: Which iso did you download? It doesnt sound like you grabbed the right file.
<ianliu_88> let me see, just a second
<dmh65> the auto login check box was a neat add though
<ianliu_88> ubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ianliu_88> hmm
<ianliu_88> I should have downloaded the desktop.. >.<
<dmh65> when did Ibex become available for download for Joe Public?
 * user____ notes that intrepid 32bit guest in 64bit hardy host with virtualbox 2.0.2 produces stuttering sound with totem and flash-player (youtube)
<bugabundo_work1> dmh65: 30/10
<bugabundo_work1> !! release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bugabundo_work1> !! intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<mnemoc> dmh65: it is already available for download for any public, as far as they are aware it's not considered stable yet
<bugabundo_work1> !! stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bugabundo_work1> !! unstable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable
<bugabundo_work1> !! development
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development
<dmh65> thanks 30th October
<ianliu_88> yay, downloading beta
<frybye> no sound after intrepid-beta install - what now?
<frybye> in sys-settings/sound - it has identified the HDA Nvidia (ALC883 <various flavours?>) but  - nothing comes out of the speakers and amarok says no input config...
<frybye> warning: i am pretty nubie to all this...
<Nerian> Hi. I want to install Kubuntu with KDE 4. I undertand that currently KDE 4 is available only with Kubuntu KDE 4 remix community edition. The new release of Kubuntu, 8.10, is going to feature KDE 4. Mi doubt is, if I install Kubuntu KDE 4 community edition, is there anything I need to do once the new Kubuntu 8.10 is released?
<frybye> what to do to get sound working in 8.1 kubuntu??
<Pici> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> Nerian: The remix should cleanly upgrade to 8.10
<Nerian> Pici: Thank you very much
<bugabundo_work1> any one on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/277419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277419 in jockey "[intrepid beta] Jockey-gtk doesn't install drivers, it does nothing" [Undecided,New]
<dmh65> dont like the stripey progress bar, looks like a sweet
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: i added comment and screenshot
<bugabundo_work1> thanks gnomefreak... I guess the newbie I'm helping will like it
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: im still not sure what the issue is but feel freee to looka t what i wrote
<bugabundo_work1> I read it
<bugabundo_work1> the dude can't install the nvidia driver
<bugabundo_work1> on his mx440
<bugabundo_work1> it failed in hardy
<bugabundo_work1> and after upgrade to ibex
<bugabundo_work1> the same
<bugabundo_work1> something about
<bugabundo_work1> <mapd> running DKMS auto installation service fail
<gnomefreak> mx440 is the legacy drivers IIRC
<bugabundo_work1> yep
<bugabundo_work1> he wants to use TV out
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: your bug than has nothing to do with his
<bugabundo_work1> but everytime he gets the NV , he goes to low resolution
<gnomefreak> not sure if leg. drivers support tv but i dont see why not
<bugabundo_work1> its not my bug... lol
<bugabundo_work1> I just subscrived to it
<gnomefreak> its not his either
<bugabundo_work1> I didn't say I was affected by it
<bugabundo_work1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/277419/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277419 in jockey "[intrepid beta] Jockey-gtk doesn't install drivers, it does nothing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<afflux> bugabundo_work1: haven't followed your discussion, bug in intrepid, it could be interesting to see what "dkms status -m nvidia" reads.
<afflux> *your whole
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: the bug is not on the mx440 its on the 8600
<bugabundo_work1> I'll ask him
<biberao> hi
<biberao> cucu
<biberao> bugabundo_work1 <-
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: its best to ask him to file a bug and add the ifo to the bug
<bugabundo_work1> gnomefreak: nvidia, 96.43.05: added
<bugabundo_work1> gnomefreak:  meet biberao
<biberao> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi biberao
<bugabundo_work1> brb
<biberao> i installed nvidia using this now
<biberao> udo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-settings
<biberao> Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree.
<biberao> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-4-generic (i686) first.
<biberao> Done.
<biberao> oops
<biberao> sorry the flood
<afflux> biberao: install nvidia-96-kernel-source
<biberao> done that
<afflux> biberao: good
<gnomefreak> biberao: ive been told to use jockey or envy since xorg+apt-get install drivers fails to configure the drivers (this might have changed in the past month i dont know. i do know that jockey/envy works
<biberao> ive that
<gnomefreak> if you want i can grab bung
<gnomefreak> bug
<afflux> biberao: can you pastebin the output of "dkms status -m nvidia"
<biberao> sorry
<biberao> i mean
<biberao> afflux
<biberao> [14:26] <bugabundo_work1> gnomefreak: nvidia, 96.43.05: added
<biberao> ive done that gnomefreak
<afflux> ah
<afflux> sorry
<biberao> envy crashes on
<biberao> ibex
<bugabundo_work1> gnomefreak: it seems that envy is causing a lot more trouble in intrepid!
<biberao> lol
<gnomefreak> bugabundo_work1: thats new than
<afflux> biberao: "sudo dkms build -m nvidia -v 96.43.05"
<biberao> afflux mind if i flood
<biberao> a little bit
<afflux> yes
<biberao> or paste site is better?
<afflux> i do
<afflux> pastebin please
<biberao> ok
<gnomefreak> bug 270073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270073 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "After installing nvidia-glx-173 it fails to use a sreen resolution higher than 800X600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270073
<biberao> http://pastebin.com/d2c8c2dc0
<biberao> i dont use those ones gnomefreak
<biberao> my card is old
<biberao> 96*
<gnomefreak> biberao: driver isnt the cause its caused by dpkg+xorg
<afflux> biberao: now that's interesting. please pastebin /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/96.43.05/build/make.log
<biberao> all of it?
<gnomefreak> afflux: thanks i was about to ask for that
<afflux> would be best, yes
<biberao> cool i cant copy it
<biberao> ll
<afflux> gnomefreak: you're welcome :>
<gnomefreak> cant copy it?
<Pseudomocha> g'day all
<biberao> wait a second pls
<biberao> http://pastebin.com/df789556
<biberao> hi Pseudomocha
<afflux> that looks like a bug
<afflux> or rather, like an unusable source. I'll try to compile it locally
<biberao> ok thanks
<bugabundo_work1> so that's why we couldn't help you out, biberao
<biberao> bugabundo_work1 no more candy for you :p
<rmn> anyone got lighting 0.9 for tb2 working?
<afflux> heh
<gnomefreak> rmn: no im still working out kinks in it
<gnomefreak> if i get a chance ill push it to my PPA when i get build failures worked out
<biberao> gnomefreak so you're a developer for ubuntu?
<rmn> gnomefreak, ok.  glad it's a known issue, and not just a freak problem on my machine
<gnomefreak> rmn: its a known issue it fails to build as for your issue i dont know
<gnomefreak> biberao: not by trade but i do package for ubuntu mainly mozilla apps
<biberao> i see
<rmn> gnomefreak, anything you need for ironing the kinks out?  my issue is that it doesn't display, or allow the creation of any calendars
<gnomefreak> rmn: that is known as i recall from this mornings upstream emails but i will look at it when i get it built
<afflux> biberao: okay, I have the same issues
<rmn> gnomefreak, and then occasionally it shows two rows of icons in mail-mode (calendar and mail)
<biberao> afflux any idea?
<afflux> biberao: they should be easy to fix, but I'm not the one in charge
<afflux> biberao: I'll check the bugtracker
<gnomefreak> rmn: sunbird or just lightning?
<rmn> gnomefreak, lightning.
<biberao> alberto answered me
<biberao> he said
<biberao> 96 and 171 doesnt work in intrepid
<afflux> I see
<afflux> you mean bug 270846?
<biberao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270846 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "build of nvidia kernel module fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251107 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "[Intrepid] nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: AllocateScreenPrivateIndex" [Medium,Confirmed]
<biberao> ubottu is a url fetcher lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> rmn: as soon as i get it built ill look into it.
<gnomefreak> rmn: tbird 2?
<rmn> gnomefreak, sounds excellent.  again, if there's anything you need...  tb2
<gnomefreak> rmn: is it out build of tbird?
<rmn> 2...17 to be exact
<rmn> gnomefreak, could you explain?
<gnomefreak> rmn: try to create new profile and see how it works
<rmn> gnomefreak, doesn't
<gnomefreak> s/out/our
<afflux> biberao: okay, got it. The build failure is because of the 2.6.27 kernel, I could provide a trivial patch which would fix this issue. As alberto said, this wouldn't help much because the xserver would not be able to load it, so you will have to wait until this gets fixed
<rmn> gnomefreak, tried two things; copy my old profile over, and delete this and start over with a new one.  same result
<biberao> thanks afflux
<biberao> afflux you could fix it so fast? lol
<gnomefreak> rmn: running it thunderbird from terminal and trying to add calendar does it give you any output? if so please paste it to pastebin
<Authority> I have a number of keys that are recognized by xev, but I can't bind a keyboard shortcut to in KDE4 (Intrepid).  Any idea what's going on here?
<afflux> biberao: you mean the 2.6.27 kernel things? Yes, as I had fixed exactly the same thing for the vmware module some days ago.
<biberao> damn
<biberao> lol
<biberao> since im here
<biberao> do you know a language called clipper?
<rmn> gnomefreak, pastebin?  it did give a one-liner error
<gil__> i am wandering if other people are finding firefox very slow and sluggish after the last update
<gnomefreak> rmn: what is the errror and does it give it to you when working in lightning or starting tbird?
<rmn> (gecko:15617): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<gnomefreak> gil__: a little bit not much though im waiting for alexander for monday to bring it up
<gnomefreak> rmn: thats it?
<rmn> gnomefreak, it comes after creating an empty profile, and installing cal 0.9 xpi, before it asks to restart
<rmn> gnomefreak, yes.
<gil__> gnomefreak: i dont follow
<gnomefreak> rmn: restart and run it again from terminal and try adding a cal to lighting
<afflux> time for coffee!
<gil__> gnomefreak: what are you refering to!?
<gnomefreak> gil__: give me a minute i have alexander atm
<rmn> gnomefreak, can't. that's what it doesn't allow me to
<rmn> gnomefreak, "new calendar" is blanked out.
<rmn> gnomefreak, plenty of messages in the TB error console, though
<gnomefreak> rmn: please pastebin them for me or you can email them to me if you would like
<rmn> gnomefreak, email would be preferable.  pm an address to me.
<gnomefreak> gil__: alexander is on public holiday so it will be looked at mondayish
<gil__> gnomefreak: dude i am a bit out of the loop these days. what is alexander?
<CarlFK> 9 month old hp dv6700 laptop - what should I do to see if I can use it's modem in ibex?
<gil__> gnomefreak: sorry i am not sure what you are refering to
<gnomefreak> gil__: he is head ubuntu/mozilla develper and he is on holiday but i let him know he said he would look into it. i have some tests i can run but i need his changelog for bzr not for archives
<user____> biberao: yes
<CarlFK> wondering if it is the same as a few years ago it was 'run a script that will figure it out'
<gnomefreak> gil__: your slow firefox
<mazzen> hmm.... i just tried the 8.10 live cd and i got a black screen. all i could see was the mouse pointer, which was very slow. i have an ati mobility radeon 9700, which should be a very rare card, or?
<gil__> gnomefreak: yes. i new we were talking about ff i just didnt know who Alexandre was.
<gil__> thanks for clarifying
<gnomefreak> i need his unofficial changelog to see what happened
<gil__> my firefox was much more responsive before the last updates
<gnomefreak> gil__: i dont think anything changed in 3.0.3 to cause this.
<gil__> hmmm
<gnomefreak> only changes should have been link fixes for other browsers, as in starting firefox-3.0 was failing it should be fixed now
<gnomefreak> same with abrowser-3.0 and any other way of starting it
<biberao> back
<gil__> yes i will see if it some settings i have here.
<biberao> flash-nonfree doesnt work?
<gil__> it just seems sluggish to get from page to page. but it is not a bandwidht issue
<gil__> gnomefreak: it seems like everytime i point fireox to a page it takes it forever to contact the page
<gnomefreak> gil__: ill be back
<rmn> gnomefreak, where to send the extract from the error console?
<gnomefreak> rmn: gnomefreak@ubuntu.com and ill get to it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> or tonight
<biberao> gnomefreak know anything about flash-nonfree?
<gnomefreak> what about it?
<biberao> doesnt work
<biberao> at least i cant isntall it
<gnomefreak> works fine. does it give you a mismatch or md5sum error?
<biberao> i cant do apt-get install flash-nonfree
<biberao> ?
<gnomefreak> biberao: try flsahplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> flash-nonfree is not a package
<biberao> its not there either
<gnomefreak> funny 3.0 got same updates as 3.0 and i dont see it any slower on certain sites. im gonna have to say the slowdown is caused by page itself. example wiki.ubuntu.com works fine
<gnomefreak> biberao: what is the error?
<biberao> nothing appears
<biberao> lol
<biberao> no package
<gnomefreak> biberao: than you need to enable multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree intrpepid
<ubottu> intrpepid is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree intrepid
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<biberao> it apepared now
<biberao> thanks
<gnomefreak> see its there ;)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while i have 2 meetings to get to
<biberao> should i add -extrasound
<biberao> or something?
<gnomefreak> biberao: huh?
<gnomefreak> biberao: -extrasound for what?
<biberao> i saw this flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and flashplugin-nonfree-pulse
<biberao> just wondering
<gnomefreak> biberao: sholdnt matter if anything get pulse but i dont have anything but flashplugin-nonfree and it works fine
<ianliu_88> OH YEAH BABE! BCM43 works out of the box!
<rmn> do I need to do anything else than edit /etc/nsswitch.conf hosts: .... wins to be able to ping windows machines by hostname?
<DanaG> Wow:
<DanaG> " 			05-29-08, 01:10 PM 	An updated driver with support for Linux 2.6.25 and a few other fixes should become available in the near future. Support for the X.Org server shipped with Fedora 9 will follow some time after that, but unfortunately, no firm date is available at this point."
<DanaG> Apparently "soon" after May is past October.
<DanaG> =þ
<dfgas> how do i upgrade from prompt?
<ianliu_88> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the Resizing partition never gets out of 0%
<ianliu_88> anyone experienced that?
<dfgas> i am trying to upgrade from alpha to beta in CLi
<ianliu_88> how slow is that step?
<dfgas> ?
<ianliu_88> how slow is to resize partitions? I think it is stuck on that step.. although the HD light is on
<dfgas> never done it
<ianliu_88> well, I will leave it for a while..
<ianliu_88> lets see what happens
<DanaG> Heh, another lame thing about nvidia: no hdmi audio.
<DanaG> And no xrandr 1.2.
<Pensacola> I can't login into kde with kubuntu 8.10, gnome isn't a problem
<Pensacola> when I try to login to kde it just gets me back to the login screen
<Pensacola> I removed the .kde and .kde4 folders from my previous install
<Pensacola> does anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<uffo> WARNING: 8.10 may not even run if final has been released on Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo v5535 because of Gnome is unable to load desktop
<ianliu_88> hmm, the resizing worked
<s0u][ight> atm i'm installing beta in a virtual machine
<ianliu_88> but there is a bug with the UI, ubuntu doesn't give any feedback of the resizing
<damhyojung> hey.all
<petersaints> Well I'm going to make an Intrepid Beta install, if it goes all Ok it will remais as my main install!! What do you recommend for Intrepid? I mean is it time to go x64 without looking the other way?
<afflux> petersaints: depends on what you want to do / to use.
<damhyojung> hey.all ,who install the 8.10 beta
<afflux> damhyojung: probably most people around
<afflux> petersaints: I'm using x64 and it works okay
<petersaints> Is Flash working without issues?
<afflux> for me, yes.
<damhyojung> really,i had installed alpha 6,but cant go into XWindows
<damhyojung> now,im waiting
<petersaints> I mean... NSPLUGINWRAPPER introduces another abstraction layer and sometimes it can cause some trouble... Also de memory usage is greater on x64 isn't it?
<MvG> Hi! The more I work with Kubuntu intrepid, the more I feel that a single row task manager is a serious regression.
<MvG> Sadly, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/269189 got closed while a similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/260094/ for Quicklaunch survived. Do you know what's the policy there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269189 in ubuntu "[WISH][Kubuntu 8.10 Alpha 5] Add multirows task manager as a option" [Undecided,Invalid]
<MvG> Does anyone know details or any followup discussion on this matter?
<ethana2> aaaaand I'm back
<damhyojung> about 8.10 beta
<damhyojung> where are you guys from
<HappySmileMan> Following the guide for Kubuntu upgrade to Beta, and the distribution upgrader quits after setting new software channels and telling me that 12 packages are no longer supported by Canonical
<HappySmileMan> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" seems to list all the packages that i need to upgrade (over a gigabyte) but is that a safe way to upgrade?
<ethana2> Ok, where's the apt configuration file?
<ethana2> I need to modify it with a script
<MvG> HappySmileMan: Where is that guide?
<damhyojung> hey,all
<HappySmileMan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu MvG
<damhyojung> where are you guys from
<MvG> ethana2: afaik apt uses several config files, what exactly do you need to modify?
<ethana2> in add/remove, set it to 'all available applications'
<HappySmileMan> I'm thinking it may be due to me using KDE4.1 instead of KDE3.5 or 4.0.5
<ethana2> and in system -> admin -> software sources, enable backports and such
<HappySmileMan> But I don't know if it'd be good to upgrade the packages without using the official updater
<MvG> HappySmileMan: When I upgraded to Alpha6, I used "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" from the command line, which I was told here on IRC. Back then, the upgrade removed adept, among others, but I would have thought that fixed by now.
<HappySmileMan> Well adept says it will remove adept... Just looking at that now
<HappySmileMan> It's upgradable but will be removed
<MvG> ethana2: backports and stuff is /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappySmileMan> Presumably because adept-batch and adept-installer and stuff can't be upgraded
<ethana2> hmmmmm
<ethana2> i wonder....
<ethana2> i may just replace the whole file
<MvG> HappySmileMan: Solution for me: upgrade as described above using the command line, then reinstall adept.
<HappySmileMan> I'll try that, not like I have a problem with reinstalling if I have to
<HappySmileMan> Will probablky due fresh install next month anyway
<nacho> Hi
<erle-> i dont have the time to search/track bugs, but: if you have autologin in intrepid you have no chance to mount ~/Private
<nacho> since I upgraded to intrepid network-manager is not storing the key for weps in wireless lans
<damhyojung> hi,nacho
<MvG> HappySmileMan: For reference: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/22/%23ubuntu+1.html starting at 9:33 was my discussion. I guess I'll try find a bug report for the upgrade removing adept, and file one if I can't find one.
<nacho> do you know if there is a bug about that?
<frybye> was using aptget to get the kubuntu-restricted-extras package - and accidentally closed the terminal - what to do now?
<HappySmileMan> ty MvG
<ethana2> Are the updates safe today?
<HappySmileMan> This channel is bigger than Nethack ;)
<frybye> the process still seems to be running but I need to make responses or?
 * ethana2 crosses fingers and applies
<MvG> frybye: I'd try "dpkg --audit", I think, and see what's the current state.
<frybye> with sudo???
<MvG> frybye: If it's still running, find it with ps, pstree etc. and kill it.
<MvG> frybye: No, you can query status without sudo I think.
<frybye> and then start again or...?
<MvG> frybye: 1. Find involved process, 2. kill root process (apt-get?), 3. dpkg --audit, 4. follow instructions from audit, 5. restart installation
<HappySmileMan> sudo do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work either, quits at same point, I'll try uninstalling the packages that are no longer supported
<zniavre> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HappySmileMan> I'll wait and see if this works, that way I can post how I got it to work as well as the problem
<MvG> HappySmileMan: They shouldn't be the cause of your trouble.
<vasy> hi dudes, I got problem with my wifi in kubuntu alpha 6..
<MvG> HappySmileMan: What's the last message from do-release-upgrade?
<vasy> any help please
<ianliu_88> When installing ubuntu, when copying files at 67% the installation fail due to disk corruption. But I checked the cd and it was ok. Is there still a possibility to be corrupted? I'm actually running ubuntu from the cd now
<MvG> HappySmileMan: Also have a look at /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<HappySmileMan> MvG: Last message is "Calculating the changes", after it lists what programs are demoted
<ianliu_88> I will burn the cd again and see if it works
<vasy> I just installed kubuntu alpha 6 intrepid edition... I am able to connect to net through cable but not through wifi
<vasy> why like that ?
<MvG> vasy: I don't know any solution, but I remember reading about Problems with Wifi and Kubuntu in several places, so at least the issue is known. Have you searched the bugs database yet?
<Pensacola> when I try to login to kde in kubuntu 8.10 it just gets me back to the login screen, but gnome works
<Pensacola> where can I see wich errors it gives?
<vasy> yes... I searched... but not able to find the exact solution
<vasy> I am afraid is it something to do with kernel 2.6.7.. got some bugs that will damage our network hardware
<ethana2> my third party sources aren't showing up in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ethana2> medibuntu and such just aren't there
<vasy> is this issue related to that ??
<frybye> I have a page of text about the java install with ok at the bottom but dont know what to do to accept it???
<HappySmileMan> Ok yeah according to logs, error is in File "/tmp/tmp8EsT9V/DistUpgradeQuirks.py", line 150
<Pici> ethana2: If you followed the steps from the midubuntu website it actually puts them into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ethana2> ah, thank you
<HappySmileMan> NameError: global name '_' is not defined
<vasy> U know something MvG... I have also installed ubuntu alpha 6 intrepid but I didnt face this issue
<vasy> why this issue is very particular to kubuntu I am not sure...
<frybye> MvG: how do i proceed at this page of text about the java liscence - how do i enter OK???
<MvG> Pensacola: I'd look at ls -lt /var/log to find the file with the latest modification. (Re-)moving your ~/.kde might help as well.
<ethana2> Pici: isn't that...  bad?
<Pensacola> I tried removing my .kde but it didn' t work
<Pici> ethana2: What? Why?
<ethana2> that's what sources.list is for, right?
<ethana2> it's... the list of.. sources
<frybye> MvG: it is a page in apt-get with the sun-java6-bin liscence and somehow I have tell it OK .. how to do it???
<Pici> ethana2: And that directory contains other sources in addition, its just another way to add stuff without having to touch the sources.list file itself.
<ethana2> I see
<ethana2> well, the mebibuntu part of my script will handle all that anyway
<ethana2> I'll just replace the sources.list
<ethana2> medibuntu*
<MvG> frybye: How do you know that's the page?
<ethana2> (g is my key for d) speaking of, does gnome have a backspace caps lock behavior yet?
<Pici> ethana2: I'm pretty sure its had that for a while.
<frybye> the page of text is displayed - at the bottom of it is <Ok> but it is just text.. no way to enter a command - the ok for example...
<ethana2> Pici: why is it gone?
<Pici> frybye: press tab until the okay button is hilighted and then press enter.
<frybye> ok i have it now - tab and enter...
<ethana2> Pici: now my keyboard layout does that, and it's the Wrong Way to do it
<MvG> frybye: You have restarted the installation already, and problems with the second run?
<Pici> ethana2: I don't know, I dont use it, I just noticed it in the options.
<ianliu_88> is it possible to install the iso file into a usb?
<ethana2> you should use it
<frybye> MvG: seems ok now..
<ethana2> it's sweeeet
<ianliu_88> usb stick
<ethana2> ianliu_88: yep
<frybye> it had just stuck at the point that this liscence had to be OK-d and i got it to run again from there... forgot the command now but found with a google search... heheh
<ianliu_88> is there some instructions somewhere?
<MvG> ianliu_88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<frybye> still no mfsob sound though... grrrrr.. <smile.>
<frybye> ah ha - have to reboot it said.. doooohg....
<frybye> how do i get konversation to not show when ppl come and go???
<ethana2> gyarr, i'm looking through gconf-editor here....
<morpholology> Hello all - I tried to suspend to disk a while back. Ever since then, every boot up it claims it can't find the resume image, and asks to enter the path manually. Is there any way to make it not look for one at boot?
<ethana2>  /apps/gnome-app-install/components_seen doesn't seem to do what I want..
<biberao> back
<yao_ziyuan> i use intrepid alpha 6 and keep installing updates, and today i heard intrepid beta is out but "update-manager -d" doesn't show any new version upgrade. am i already in beta?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: Just use the regular update-manager, no need for -d"
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yao_ziyuan> my kde 4.1.2 just crashed, so i didn't see any replies
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: Just use the regular update-manager, no need for -d.
<Pici> !final | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<biberao> i hope ubuntu guys fix nvidia :X
<biberao> afflux you around=?
<afflux> biberao: yup
<biberao> mind if i pm you?
<biberao> nothing related with ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Pici: that also applies to the official final release?
<afflux> feel free
<biberao> thanks
<debfx> is there a way to grab more attention to this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263543 cause I really would love to be able to boot intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263543 in linux "ubuntu 8.10 alpha4 boot failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pensacola> ok the livecd has the same problem so it has to be related to my system config
<Pensacola> anyway I can get kde3 on intrepid?
<debfx> no
<Pensacola> ok
<MvG> HappySmileMan: Do you want to subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/277669 about adept removing adept? Might be useful if the devs need further information.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277669 in adept "release upgrade to Kubuntu Intrepid removes adept" [Undecided,New]
<HappySmileMan> Yeah will do
<Sharav> does the beta have a live cd where you can just test it out for fun?
<slanning> when I login to the latest kernel in intrepid, the network doesn't work (e.g.: "ssh: Could not resolve hostname ...: Name or service not known"), but if I go to a previous kernel version it will work
<slanning> it's been like that since dist-upgrading - anyone have an idea how to....regenerate whatever needs regenerated or re-defaulted ?
<HappySmileMan> Sharav: IAs far as I know the regular desktop CD is a liveCD, just like the final versions
<MvG> debfx: Investigating kernel errors, I'd start with a manually compiled plain vanilla kernel, try to see whetehr that boots, and then try to make it incrementally more like the kernel shipped with ubuntu. Requires some knowledge of how to configure kernels, though. Once you had the issue tracked down in this way, you could probably provide the developers with the information needed to fix it.
<debfx> ok thanks, I'll try that
<frybye> hi - cant find flashplugin-nonfree in adept???
<frybye> I have clicked on all the available package sources...
<frybye> and tried manually editing the sources.list
<frybye> all to no avail so far...
<MvG> frybye: It should be there, in multiverse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree
<MvG> frybye: Have you updated your package list since you activated package sources?
<frybye> imho lots of times.. hang on pse..
<MvG> frybye: Hmmm... my adept doesn't show it either, but apt-get install seems to work. Strange.
<frybye> whats the full command for apt-get???#
<ethana2> frybye: apt-get install?
<frybye> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    <-- or?
<ethana2> ....i think so
<MvG> with sudo
<ethana2> yeah
<MvG> Any maybe add some of the suggested packages as well.
<ethana2> i need a window decorator that will put decorations /over/ windows
<ethana2> it sounds hackish 'cause it is
<ethana2> it also needs to take the minimum window width and add x pixels
<ethana2> specifically, I want it to draw window controls over the empty right side of menu bars
<frybye> good - that seems to have done it... odd that not possible with gui...#
<ethana2> and dragging the menu bar will drag the window
<MvG> Strange: When I search in adept for "flash", flashplugin-nonfree is listed, but when I also type the p, i.e. "flashp", the list becomes empty.
<biberao> MvG when i do flash and tab nothing appears
<biberao> but if i do flashplugin tab it appears
<MvG> Looks like the search would only search for package descriptions, not package names.
<frybye> next ? - there does not seem to be a source for getting more widgets from the net???
<frybye> I would like the weather widget...
<MvG> biberao: You pressed tab in the search input field of adept? Does nothing for me.
<frybye> i should perhaps go to #kde4 for this stuff...
<klos> is there new artwork in interpid
<klos> ?
<biberao> MvG adept?
<biberao> i did this apt-get install flash tab
<elupus> hi, i'm trying to find linux-image 2.6.27-5.8, on pakages.ubuntu.com it is mentioned in the changelog, but can't seem to find the binary .deb file
<elupus> any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> there is a -5 out?
<MvG> biberao: adept = kde package manager, i.e. kubuntu
<elupus> yea, should contain fix for the e1000e issue
<elupus> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.27-5.8/changelog
<frybye> anybody know the name of a package with a load of kde4 widgets...?
<elupus> i suspect it just haven't spread to all mirrors, anybody know what is the main host?
<JontheEchidna> frybye: kdeplasma-addons
<elupus> yes i'm impatient :)
<danbh_intrepid> elupus: its not listed on packages.ubuntu.com...
<elupus> nope
<elupus> but the changelog for current kernel image gives changelog for it
<JontheEchidna> frybye: searching for plasmoid in adept should show a list of other installable plasmoids
<danbh_intrepid> oooo, yay, fixes for ath9k!!!!
 * danbh_intrepid wonders why that kernel didnt make it into beta
<danbh_intrepid> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<elupus> hehe, yea that would be nice todo if i did have network :)
<Novell> hi, does the 2.6.27-4-generic kernel include the patch to make the NVM read-only on e1000 cards ? and why doesn't my ethernet card on my X61s work with that kernel ?
<brincade> hi!
<Pici> Novell: No, the release notes said that this patch did not make it into the beta.
<Novell> Pici: ah ok, didn't see that
<Novell> Pici: any kernel update on the way ?
<Pici> Novell: I would think so, but I don't have any definitive info on it.
<Novell> ok, hopefully before monday hehe
<elupus> Novell, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.27-5.8/changelog
<elupus> so obviously someting is on the way, but can't find that release anywhere :)
<Novell> elupus: ahhh nice
<biberao> oh thx MvG
<Novell> should come soonish then
<superriker> I have a problem with my bootloader grub
<superriker> I have freshly installed 8.10 beta and the grub loader seems not to be installed
<superriker> and I cant find the /boot/grub directory. Is there something new
<danbh_intrepid> superriker: no, i dont think so
<gs> hi
<gs> I'm just trying to get compiz to run
<gs> but the same problem as before the upgrade
<gs> it removes the window-bars and the last statement is "Xgl not present"
<danbh_intrepid> gs: did you use the hardware manager to install your drivers?
<gs> did it automatically
<gs> it offers me 177 and 173
<gs> but has activated 177
<gs> the other is deactivated
<PatrickMello> hi guys...
<gs> nvidia btw
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, automatically?  Thats not supposed to happen I thought...   I don't really know.  You could try deactivating, and then reactivating them.  See if the setup does a better job.  If that works, I'd file a bug report or something
<biberao> geser
<biberao> gs
<biberao> wait a second
<gs> want to see my xorg.conf or the compiz output?
<gs> biberao, ok
<gs> geser?
<biberao> intrepid has some problems
<gs> well it was the same before
<biberao> with 96 and other driver
<biberao> from nvidia
<PatrickMello> I have a problem with reboot. I try to reboot in su mode and ssh terminal, I receive the reboot message on console but system does not appear reboot... reboot only if I use reboot -f now... everybody have any idea from this behavior?
<gs> so I thought try it with the new version
<gs> what version is 96?
<jemark> PatrickMello: I think this is a known bug in the kernel
<biberao> gs
<biberao> old cards
<PatrickMello> thanks jemark.. a kernel update is recommended?
<Lynoure> PatrickMello: which one you have now?
<Lynoure> PatrickMello: because I'm not sure I'd recommend 27-4 without caution (does not boot on mine, at least reliably)
<jemark> PatrickMello: They probably fix it before the final release ;)
<PatrickMello> jemark: : my version is 2.6.22-14-generic
<danbh_intrepid> PatrickMello: are you running hardy?
<PatrickMello> ops.. Lynoure, my version is 2.6.22-14-generic
<Pici> That would be Gutsy.
<Pici> PatrickMello: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Lynoure> PatrickMello: I don't think Intrepid comes with that old kernel, and this is #ubuntu+1, the development channel for Intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, it sure aint intrepid  : )
<Lynoure> or support channel, or whatever :)
<Lynoure> jemark: But there is a know bug like that in which version of the kernel? The one I'm having hassle with?
<PatrickMello> ahh sorry danbh_intrepid... you have a suggestion from related channel to support?
<jemark> PatrickMello: I run Hardy  2.6.24-19
<Lynoure> PatrickMello: #ubuntu would be it, I think
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<jemark> Lynoure: let me check on launchpad
<gs> biberao, I only see this: http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=drivergm3.png
<PatrickMello> Pici: , my version is 7.10
<danbh_intrepid> PatrickMello: well, I don't have a specific suggestion, but upgraded versions tend to have lots more fixes than new bugs.  So, I think you should upgrade.  gl
<biberao> if i cant install nvidia drivers
<Pici> PatrickMello: This channel is only for 8.10, please ask in #ubuntu
<biberao> if i cant install nvidia drivers isnt it possible to atleast use any to make my resolution get to 1024 or something?
<PatrickMello> ok .. thx!! i try it ...
<jemark> PatrickMello: why don't you update to Hardy?
<gs> biberao, I usually do that in the xorg.conf
<biberao> i cant make it work arr
<biberao> :|
<biberao> i need some default
<biberao> driver right»?
<PatrickMello> all my stations are distributed in some places... and this station is a old and stable.. the problem starts a few days ago..
<jemark> Lynoure: it's bug number 248677
<jemark> Lynoure: and this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213260 in linux "Hardy: Kernel bug at shutdown" [High,Triaged]
<Scunizi> will the fix for the e1000e ethernet bug be in the official release?
<PatrickMello> thanks for any help guys.. regards!!!
<jemark> yes, it is fixed already :)
<Scunizi> jemark: that's a good thing :)
<jemark> Scunizi: yes :)
<Scunizi> jemark: yep .. just reading the bug report but it doesn't mention Linux putting the fix in the kernel that will be released on the 5th
<Scunizi> jemark: see http://blogs.computerworld.com/when_linux_does_well_the_e1000e_ethernet_bug_fixed
<becky_> is there anything we can do to stop that eye-sore of a wallpaper from making final 8.10 release?
<Lynoure> jemark: I just have a startup bug, haven't even gotten to shutdown with .27-4
<Scunizi> becky_: have someone change it just before you look
<becky_> Scunizi:  that's what i'll be doing on installs for sure!
<Lynoure> .27-3 however is pretty as much sweet as roses (32bit, though, not 64)
<Nakkel> If I do a upgrade to Intrepid thru update-manager, does this install KDE4 side by side with KDE3 or removes KDE3? Also how well do KDE4 progs munch my old KDE3 configs?
<jemark> Scunizi: I saw that the Ubuntu testing prepared the latest ubuntu kernel with the fix... we will see if the fix will be there in the final release. I think so...
<JontheEchidna> Nakkel: It will remove KDE3. We have been getting some reports of icons getting messed up due to KDE3 configs
<becky_> Scunizi: it will be out october 5
<Scunizi> yep.. read that..
<becky_> lol oh sorry I should read whole history
<Nakkel> JontheEchidna: Ok, thanks.
<td123> becky_: what will?
<becky_> td123: e1000 kernel fix
<td123> becky_: oh, ya, well I run it in a vm so IDC :D
<becky_> hope you're not virtualizing the e1000 driver!?! :P lol
<asdf25> anyone had alsa break with snd_hda_intel in intrepid recently and manage to fix it?
<td123> becky, :D
<balachmar> Hi, just upgraded one machine and got this error: already reported a bug about it: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic_2.6.27-4.6_amd64.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<balachmar> However fix broken packages in synaptic doesn't work.
<vita_> hi all
<balachmar> If I do sudo apt-get install -f now, I get: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<vita__> Hi all. How can I mount disk via USB on II. It isn't detected by Solid, it doesn't appear in /media. Which device it is? It isn't /dev/sdb?
<DGMurdockIII> where would i ask for support to get a non stander network card supported
<DGMurdockIII> the killer nic
<Pici> DGMurdockIII: What card?
<DGMurdockIII> http://www.killernic.com/
<DGMurdockIII> they have a linux driver
<woogens> lol @ killernic.com -- Could be a reference to the e1000e driver. ;-)
<DGMurdockIII> here there link to there driver http://www.bigfootnetworks.com/Support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=65&nav=0,2
<DGMurdockIII> for linux
<Nakkel> Hm, did "do-release-upgrade -d" and now I presume it installed the server version coz its configuring MySQL and Postfix on my desktop upgrade? Er wut?
<Pici> DGMurdockIII: Are you asking how to get it to work in Intrepid or how to get it included with Ubuntu?
<DGMurdockIII> how to get it included
<DGMurdockIII> so when you do a install os ubuntu it dectect it
<DGMurdockIII> even if it just basic support then you get the full driver off the restriced drivers installer
<Pici> DGMurdockIII: File a bug against the 'linux' package on launchpad, this is for the kernel.
<DGMurdockIII> on the launchpad
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<DGMurdockIII> what package should i choose
<Pici> linux
<mnemoc> .oO
<_Guma> I just reported a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/277744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277744 in ubuntu "Second ATI Radion HD 3650 not detected" [Undecided,New]
<_Guma> Any one know if there is a fix or if I can help with providing additional information
<vita__> Could anybody help me with problem to mount USB disk?
<vita__> dmesg | tail says nothing new when I plug it into USB
<_Guma> I am running amd64 version
<DGMurdockIII> (Pici): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277749 how dose that look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277749 in linux "Killer nic network card not detected" [Undecided,New]
<Daisuke_Ido> DGMurdockIII: is that the "gamer NIC"?
<Daisuke_Ido> the one that makes all sorts of vague promises about lower latency and such
<DGMurdockIII> yeah
<DGMurdockIII> it actally dose what works
<Daisuke_Ido> does it actually work?  or is it just an overpriced piece of niche hardware designed to lure in the gullible?  if it works, i'm interested
<Daisuke_Ido> ah.
<Daisuke_Ido> neat
<DGMurdockIII> i dont play many mmo
<DGMurdockIII> but i hear hear it reallyhelp for mmmo like world of warcraft
<DGMurdockIII> and others
<XVampireX> Okey, Daisuke_Ido if you don't know about pianos then answer me this, why doesn't kubuntu let me upgrade to 8.10 beta?
<Daisuke_Ido> i do not know
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't yet tried to upgrade myself
<Pici> Why doesn't it let you?
<tvakah> so, my intel wireless is worknig wores than it was in hardy so far... ie it's unusable
<tvakah> however in hardy I was running compat-wierless compiled replacement all the time to get it to work at all with wpa
<skyjumper> tvakah: o
<tvakah> iwl3945, any clues?
<tvakah> kill switch on after modprobe, can't get the card to activate
<skyjumper> i'm not completely sure, but someone in here mentioned before that intrepid is using a different driver for some wifi cards
<tvakah> fn-key does nothing... same story as in hardy, except in hardy it was on by default and only died if you hit the fn-key once
<Pici> My iwl3945 works fine.
<Pici> I've never had any of these issues that I've heard other people report.
<tvakah> "iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch" in dmesg anytime the driver loads
<tvakah> notebook's an asus c90s
<tvakah> I'm trying to find out what to set debug to for the iwl3945 module to get it to cough up more hints
<Daisuke_Ido> tvakah: that's saying it's physically off...  weird
<Pici> tvakah: dmesg | grep iwl reports the following for me: http://pastebin.com/f7309bd26   I'm not sure why yours is not working
<tvakah> Daisuke_Ido, aye, and it's that way from boot
<carl_> did the online update from 8.04/kde4.1. Everything went swimmingly. On reboot, instead of login usr/pwd, there's an error box "No greeter widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration." w/ ok button. OK goes to CLI. Sign in works. Startx doesn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> is it actually on?  i hate to ask the dumb questions, but you'd be surprised how many times people (myself included) will run aroud for hours trying to find a solution when the answer is to flip a switch somewhere
<tvakah> isn't there some nifty pipe-to-pastebin program?
<Daisuke_Ido> there is
<skyjumper> tvakah: pastebinit
<Pici> !info pastebinit
<tvakah> I tried the fn-key, thats' the only switch
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tvakah> there's no side thing, just the fn-f2 key
<Daisuke_Ido> tvakah: you don't have a hardware switch on the front?  that's absolutely bizarre
<tvakah> Daisuke_Ido, nope just the function key
<tvakah> dmesg | grep iwl > http://pastebin.com/f2e01de4e
<tvakah> hmm I should try rebuilding the kernel and changin this I think "# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set"
<tvakah> since most things are telling me to poke at /proc/acpi/asus
<tvakah> I tried the keycode trick mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2713567&postcount=14 to no avail
<tvakah> so this leads to asking: what is the Ubuntu Way (tm) to recompile the kernel while still coloring within the lines
<biberao> bye
<biberao> thanks all for your help
<fabio> hi I just wanted to try kubuntu intrepid beta on my thinkpad t61p, when i boot the desktop cd, all i get after the screen where i can chose, whether i want to try or to install or boot from hd etc. is a black screen and my laptops pc speaker is beeping like crazy
<hmuller> fabio:  Hit F6, and delete 'quiet' and 'splash'
<tvakah> well I got the led to turn on, and nm-tool shows an access point, however knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be in on the idea
<tvakah> the trick was to echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan after loading the asus_laptop module
<tvakah> that turned off rf kill
<fabio> ok will try
<frybye> not been able to run skype on 64bit intrepid - any tips? (I have done the stuff to be found with google - but it seems to not work with the new beta?)
<kane77> when was the beta released?
<JontheEchidna> kane77: yesterday I think
<kane77> JontheEchidna, so then I already am running beta :D
<JontheEchidna> yep :)
<kane77> I know there will not be much differences but I like to know officially :D
<ConstantineXVI> is the guest user broken right now?
<kjetil1001> Update from yesterday: I made a bootable pendrive of intrepid (8.10) beta, doesnt boot from that either. back on 8.04 now. Should I (How) report a bug?
<ConstantineXVI> does anyone else use gnome-do, and is it broken for them?
<debfx> MvG: I tracked down the kernel bug to a commit
<MvG> debfx: A commit even? Nice! What part?
<debfx> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=1fd6a53ddc75d02ad0f363cb42f2a1cec6b701c2
<frybye> re - skype still crashes when I try to login... ah well....
<MvG> debfx: Quite an achievement, it seems, tracking that thing down.
<debfx> I used git bisect, had to compile like 15 different kernel versions :/
<MvG> debfx: Probably faster that bisecting over all config options, as I had in mind. I take it the bug occurred even with the default config?
<debfx> MvG: yes, always used the default config to test
<MvG> debfx: Are you going to file bugs against upstream kernel and the ubuntu kernel packages?
<debfx> MvG: there is already a bug against ubuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263543 in linux "ubuntu 8.10 alpha4 boot failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MvG> Oh yes, now I recall that you started by mentioning that. So long ago...
<x1250> When accesing my phone via bluetooth (explore device option), I can browse all directories but I can't access, copy, or view any file. Trying to copy or open any file results in a "file not found" message. Nautilus shows "unknown" in permission column. What can this be? I'm trying to access a Sony Ericsson W890i.
<_Guma> Is any one here who has two GFX cards in their system? Do you have both working?
<td123> _Guma: your asking on ubuntu? pff
<_Guma> Yes. I have two Radion HD 3650 and only one is driving two displays. I can't get the other card working 3rd display
<_Guma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/277744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277744 in ubuntu "Second ATI Radion HD 3650 not detected" [Undecided,New]
<tvakah> so what can I do to get this fixed automatically? where should I post how to fix asus c90s wireless rf kill?
<_Guma> td123: Where should I be asking such question. I am testing 8.10 beta
<tvakah> I'm guessing it's two parts, asus_laptop needs to be loaded, not sure where the detection for this goeus... and then networkmanager or something nedes to twiddle the sysfs file to enable/disable wirelses
<td123> _Guma: google if it works with other distros or are they experiencing the same thing
<x1250> how can I restart the sound system without restarting X ? Intrepid is leaving me without audio from time to time here :/
<hardcore> is there a way to install 8.10 beta with the terminal?
<x1250> the usual $ pkill pulseaudio doesn't work
<tvakah> hardcore, sure, s/hardy/intrepid in /etc/apt/sources.list then use aptitude
<tvakah> hardcore, or apt-get dist-upgrade
<tvakah> but aptitued's likely your best friend
<tvakah> aptitude* even
<jaxdahl2> diff apt-get aptitude ?
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: please suggest the supported method, update-manager -d
<x1250> diff apt-get aptitude < google.com :P
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, oh hmm, I had never seen that before heh
<hardcore> it says nothing was upgraded when i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: yeah, someone asked me to do the same.  Its for the bugs.
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, having a weird keybinding problem ever since updating to intrepid alpha...
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: try update-manager -d
<l337ingDisorder> like... PARTICULARLY weird.
<l337ingDisorder> here's the link to my post in the ubu forums describing the problem, in case anyone has time to help debug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934444
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, hmm what pulls in update-manager, I seem to not have it
<sourcemaker> can I upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 using cryptoLUKS (whole encrypted file system) in hardy???
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: its under ubuntu-desktop somewhere, what distro are you using?
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, ahh that'd do it, kubuntu-desktop doesn't
<hardcore> i tried update manager, nothing about beta
<jaxdahl2> hardcore, you ran it with -d?
<hardcore> i'm using 8.04
<hardcore> whats -d?
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: then you should use adept_manager
<jaxdahl2> it checks for a dist upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: officially: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<l337ingDisorder> brb
<jaxdahl2> -d, --devel-release
<jaxdahl2> intrepid is still in beta
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, hmm so what might I be missing from doing a natural aptitude upgrade then? just worried if I may have old packages or be missing something important
<hardcore> is downloading the only way to get beta?
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: yeah, apt-get will fail to do the whole install sometimes, and leave old packages behind.  The devs take care of those problems in the other update tools...
<kulight> any way installing skype on x64 system (i get alsa error) when trying to run from terminal
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: well, you can download the alternate cd
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, yeah I had lots of dependency circles to untangle, but that's why I use aptitude usually since it lest me manage all that
<sourcemaker> there are no upgrade notes regarding to encrypted file system using crypto luks...
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, but then I'm new to doing things the Ubuntu Way, rather than the Debian Unstable/Experimental Way ;)
<danbh_intrepid> : )
<l337ingDisorder> kulight: did you install from synaptic or compile from source?
<tvakah> however kdesu's missing kdesudo instead? or should I have kdesu instaled still?
<l337ingDisorder> kulight: i don't think the 64 ver is in synaptic..
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: I dunno, I know on gnome, we have both gksu and gksudo.
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, adept_manager also seems to be outmoded in intrepid, only adept
<kulight> i used medibuntu packegs
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, adept_manager is old kde3, conflicts with the kde4 adept
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: hmmm, well, then thats a bug, eh?  at least in the documentation
<tvakah> and there is no kdesu anymore it seems
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: if you give me the correct command, I'll change it
<tvakah> aye, but the kde4 stuff is all still new, networkmanager's not v4 yet
<danbh_intrepid> but Im gona check packages.ubuntu.com to see whats happening
<x1250> gnome-volume-control dies with message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". I tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart && sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, but this doesn't work. Any ideas? Generally to fix this issue I must restart X, but I don't want to keep o doing that :(
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: looks like you are correct on adept_manager being depreciated
<XVampireX> Why doesn't intrepid have nvidia 177.78 yet?
<tvakah> XVampireX, it does, install envyng
<XVampireX> Ah
<XVampireX> Well not as an official binary for ubuntu though
<danbh_intrepid> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<XVampireX> I'm just finishing the upgrade :)
<arnath02> hi, how is 8.10 shaping up? i mean in respect to the ... trouble ... encountered with the 8.04 release? :p
<tvakah> what's the official nvidia driver in intrepid then? restricted-modules no longer has it?
<XVampireX> 177.76
<XVampireX> instead of 177.78
<XVampireX> Which does improve in some respect
<hardcore> i'm upgradingright now :)
<sourcemaker> are you having problems on you webpage?
<kulight> i only got 173
<tvakah> XVampireX, not sure then I'm running 173.14.12-1-0ubuntu3 installed by envyng-qt
<XVampireX> You're using older hardware then
<arnath02> o btw, is there any hope for better multiscreen support in 8.10?
<arnath02> got 2 nvidia computers and 1 ati and never did manage to get dual screen to work properly on either of em :(
<tvakah> XVampireX, nope it's just what envy reccomended
<XVampireX> what card do you have?
<tvakah> XVampireX, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<XVampireX> Ah okey :)
<tvakah> however I'm very seriously looking to get an ati module for my notebook instead of nvidia after all the driver crap with kde4 and etc
<hardcore> i noticed they made the new distro a little smaller so it can fit on a cd-r. i always use dvd+rw anyway
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: can you test this command for me (if you have kubuntu)?  I'm just curious if it suggests any packages to install: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^                                         dont forget the ^carrot
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, what's the '^' do to apt-get?
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: it makes it a tasksel
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: but doing it with apt-get instead of tasksel, you get to see everything thats happening, and you can say 'no' if you want to cancel out
<tuxice> Hello?
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, I already had that package installed, but when I ran that apt-get it's suggesting a handfull of upgrades, mostly a bunch of kde4 packages that look to still be at a ppa version
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: so you already have those packages?
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, actually scratch that, the upgrades are there anyhow due to updating a few minutes ago, kde4's still in flux
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: ah, actually, I just figured it, adept_manager IS the correct command, because thats whats on Hardy
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, ahhh that makes sense
<tuxice> How about this for a wallpaper https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/BrownOrange_Wallpaper
<tvakah> so back to about my wireless, where can I file a bug to get it fixed for everyone else too?
<tvakah> I'm not sure what package to file against rath er
<danbh_intrepid> whats wrong with your wireless?
<tvakah> nothing now heh, but I want it to get automagically fixed to Just Work for others ;)
<tvakah> I have no hardware kill switch, it's a software kill switch
 * danbh_intrepid looks for his favorite bug
<tvakah> to turn the kill switch off, I had to load a module for my notebook that wasn't automatically loaded, then poke sysfs
<x1250> I'm having a really strange keyboard problem. I can't do "`" and "^" characters with my keyboard, except in yakuake terminal (they work there). In other gnome apps, trying to get those characters results in no output. I'm using spanish - spanish keyboard, but I've tried other ones, and the same thing happens.
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157 is the bug I'm waiting on
<x1250> any help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<tvakah> just google for iwl3945 rf kill switch ubuntu and you'll see how common this issue is, I've at least figured it out for asus c90s notebooks
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: so, it turns the wifi card on and off?
<tvakah> yes
<tvakah> the function-key doesn't work under ubuntu, that bit I've still not figured out, but I can poke it through sysfs
<tvakah> some fedora guy apparently can get his fn-key to work with a setkeycodes call
<danbh_intrepid> where do you think the functionality should go?  network manager?
<tvakah> network manager should poke sysfs if it's there for sure, but as to how to get asus_laptop loaded, I'm not sure what should do that detection
<danbh_intrepid> bug 267875   how about this one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267875 in linux "rf_kill interface not available for iwl3945, iwl4965 in 2.6.27" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267875
<tvakah> danbh_intrepid, hmm that seems to be a generic iwl3945 bug, my fix is asus specific afaik
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: well, then definitely file a bug
<danbh_intrepid> tvakah: and it sounds like you are talking about a problem with the drivers, which AFAIK go under the linux package
<EvilDaemon> Guess what's way too cool?
<asdf25> anyone had alsa stop working with snd_hda_alsa recently and manage to fix it?
<EvilDaemon> I booted up without my ethernet cable, and my wireless works!
<EvilDaemon> Now I'm happy.
<danbh_intrepid> asdf25: I have sound problems with pulseudio, which kinda relates
<asdf25> alsa doesn't work at all for me, and a few other people who filed bugs on launchpad, apparantly started a few days ago... no fix yet that i've found
<kimus> hi, I have a problem with compiz when i do the login. compiz does not load
<kimus> if I go to appearance, visual effects and enable them then works fine
<asdf25> with visual effects disabled i believe it uses metacity as the WM
<kimus> when I do my login (after a reboot) it does the same problem...
<kimus> no WM is loaded
<asdf25> ah well that's not supposed to happen =) no idea
<kimus> not loading the compiz with effects enabled every time i login should also not happen
<kimus> I'll go to LP then
<danbh_intrepid> asdf25: try this, killall pulseaudio             and then run pulseaudio
<danbh_intrepid> asdf25: or pulseaudio &
<Darfe> pulseaudio -D :)
<danbh_intrepid> Darfe: good call!
<_Guma> If I install 8.10 beta can I update online when final release is available without re-installing again?
<Darfe> is the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal bye bye in 8.10 ? i can't see it :(
<danbh_intrepid> Darfe: I can still get it
<danbh_intrepid> though, it took a couple tries
<Darfe> oki..
<platius> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jaxdahl> Darfe, my c+a+f1 stopped working when i enabled the nvidia drivers
<jaxdahl> it changes to a blank screen, and i can't bring X back, have to ctrl+alt+backspace.. using nvidia 177 and uvesafb
<asdf25> danbh_intrepid: hey that did it! thanks
<Darfe> jaxdahl, ok i use nvidia to..
<Darfe> but i can switch back to f7
<jaxdahl> sometimes i can't even switch back. like now
<ConstantineXVI> after upgrading, ive noticed some fuzzy lines on window borders and etc.  is that bad?
<Teisei> Why does aMSN not start in system tray if it is set to launch on startup ?
<_Guma> Is it possible to put 8.10 to sleep? or Hibernate? I am running LiveCD and such option is not available. It is becouse LiveCD?
<ConstantineXVI> _Guma: yes
<isleshocky771>  I upgraded from Kubuntu 8.04 - kde 4.1 to the new 8.10 beta. I now get an error on login "Could not start kstartupconfig4, Check your installation".  Any direction would help.  Couldn't find anything on the forums.
<hardcore> i figured out how to install beta without downloading the cd
<_Guma> ConstantineXVI: Is there a way to pull ati driver like you can with nvidia (none open source). Or do you have to download it from ATI site and install it manually?
<amon_> hi guys
<OsamaK> Will Ubuntu 8.10 includes Python 2.6 and GIMP 2.6?
<danbh_intrepid> OsamaK: packages.ubuntu.com
<hmuller> crimsun: Are you still working sound related issues?
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Hello
<becky_> ok so I figured out how to get tags displayed in my templates (finally) but when I iterate over the tags it is iterating over all of the tags not just the ones for self: tags_for_model client.Client as btags with counts
<becky_> oops: {% tags_for_model client.Client as btags with counts %}
<becky_> LOL wrong channel heh
<arakthor> howdy, any one know how to create a key ring manually? I can't seem to find any information on it through google.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-04
<askand>  I am not able to slideshow ppt files with latest RC of openoffice, anyone knows why this can be? Using RC3 and Ubuntu 8.04
<askand> and this is 8.10 channel, sorry
<askand> :)
<mn> is the beta of II really buggy?
<askand> mn: not for me :)
<mn> askand: why not for you?
<HappySmileMan> I'm just about to reboot into it... Though i'm using Kubuntu
<askand> mn: I don't know why not, guess Im lucky with hardware :)
<mn> :)
<mn> cool
<mneptok> askand: please do not post your same question to multiple channels at the same time. and 8.04 questions certainly do not belong here.
<mn> mneptok: will this channel be dedicated to 9.04 after 8.10 is released?
<askand> mneptok:  I posted her, by mistake first and realized it was wrong (therefore I said "and this is 8.10 channel, sorry") and asked my question in the correct channel
<Rioting_pacifist> is it too late to recomend updating a package (a small package with no dependants)
<mneptok> mn: it will be closed for a time, and then yes, reopened with a focus on Jaunty
<mn> rioting_pacifist: what?
<mn> oh
<mn> mk
<mneptok> Rioting_pacifist: feature freeze was weeks ago. :)
<mn> mneptok: When will development on jaunty commence?
<Rioting_pacifist> mozplugger 1.11.0 was released a couple of months ago just nobody noticed, it fixes a fairly significant bug for 64bit versions, not really adding features
<mn> does anyone here know an easy way to regain the default C:\ in WINE? it would seem as though mine has been deleted
<mneptok> mn: pretty much as soon as Intrepid is released
<Rioting_pacifist> even though its a bugfix there is no way to get the version into intrepid, it has 1 bug open on its tracker that was around before 1.11.0 all the other bugs have been fixed with 1.11.0 its also fairly small and nothing depends on it so it cant screw up dependancies
<mneptok> Rioting_pacifist: "feature freeze" means exactly what it says
<mneptok> Rioting_pacifist: lots of people have their pet packages that they want an exception for. take a number. ;)
<JontheEchidna> If the bugfix could be isolated a patch to the existing package could be made which would satisfy feature freeze requirements
<kitche> mneptok: well feature freeze can mean two things :)
<Rioting_pacifist> what i mean is, is a bugfix release considerd a feature?
<kitche> Rioting_pacifist: well to me it doesn't but to ubuntu it might
<JontheEchidna> In my experience even bugfix releases needed a freeze exception
<JontheEchidna> version bumped -> needs exception, generally
<berniv6> is this channel for kubuntu intrepid as well? I'm having two very strange issues since about two weeks on a daily updated intrepid
<kitche> JontheEchidna: well I like usinga two step method one is feature freeze the other is bug fix freeze
<RyanPrior> Does the beta show the encrypted "drive" on the desktop?
<berniv6> 1) every day at exactly midnight my KDE freezes ... I can still use the mouse, but it doesn't accept any other keyboard inputs than ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-f*
<berniv6> last line in .xsession-errors is "QObject::startTimer: QTimer cannot have a negative interval"
<berniv6> 2) kwin often "forgets" to redraw the new top window when changing applications, moving the application window around a bit or changing again fixes it
<JontheEchidna> berniv6: the fix for the kwin redrawing should be out in an hour or so. I assume you have desktop effects on?
<berniv6> JontheEchidna: yes, k thanks
<berniv6> this is the less annoying of my two issues though :-)
<JontheEchidna> berniv6: the fix should also include the cube effect ;-)
<JontheEchidna> your first issue is interesting though
<berniv6> well I'm not using it too much at all, basically just the new task switching thing
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it would be possible to isolate which application is causing the freeze?
<berniv6> the only application I have running all the time are Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgin and konsole
<berniv6> the first three are GTK+ based and should not cause a Q* error (if this is related)
<berniv6> the rest is a fairly basic Intrepid kde with just kmix and klipper in the system try
<berniv6> tray
<JontheEchidna> maybe it could be something like the screensaver?
<berniv6> hm ... I can disable it, but it's just the standard "black screen" one ...
<kitche> I can't get firefox to compile so I can use the QT port .....
<berniv6> and it really freezes exactly at midnight in the middle of me typing a sentence into konsole+irssi, so it's not related to inactivity
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's probably not the screensaver's fault
<JontheEchidna> the thing about problems like that are, it's hard to find out why they're causes, lol
<berniv6> unfortunately I can't really tell when it started, I suspected my (pretty old) keyboard first and didn't even catch it was always at the same time
<berniv6> but it should be about 2-3 weeks
<berniv6> I'll try to verify in the next few days without any applications running and with better timestamps on the .xsession-errors, just wanted to know whether someone already heard of that
<JontheEchidna> kitche: you might try http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/08/firefox-qt-packages-hit-kubuntu.html
<Rioting_pacifist> is there an easy way to diff code, im trying to see if 1.11 contains anything other than bugfixes, but the comments have changed allot, all the lines of code look the same though but the comments make the diff contain just about everything
<JontheEchidna> maybe you could run a diffstat and see which files the most changes were in
<kitche> JontheEchidna: that would work if I actually ran a ubuntu really :) but that's a bit off-topic O actually meant to type that in a different channel
<JontheEchidna> ah, heh
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Rioting_pacifist> JontheEchidna: erm i think im using diffstat wrong it says 0 files have changed when i do "diffstat mozplugger-1.10.2/ mozplugger-1.11.0/" sorry im new to this so no idea what im doing
 * DanaG likes qgtkstyle.
<DanaG> Makes QT4 apps fit into Gnome.
<Rioting_pacifist> ahh gtk finally got the oposite of qtgtk-engine :D
<sourcemaker> can I cancel and restart the distribution upgrade dialog?
<sourcemaker> there are 2 hours remaining for downloading all the packages...
<DanaG> If it's downloading packages, then nothing has been done yet.  It should be safe to cancel.
<DanaG> Yay, new kernel with fixed e1000e is out in repos.
<DanaG> It won't show in update-manager yet, because the parent linux-generic metapackage hasn't yet been updated.
<ianliu_88> did anyone had troubles to install ubuntu desktop for intel? I'm getting an error on 67% of the install...
<ianliu_88> another thing: am I able to download ubuntu with its LiveCD? My livecd is working but installation fail, so I'm downloading ubuntu again with livecd. Is it possible? where does the file goes?
<danbh_intrepid> ianliu_88: are you asking if you can upgrade with the livecd?
<ianliu_88> no no, I'm running ubuntu with livecd
<ianliu_88> and I want to donwload ubuntu again
<danbh_intrepid> ianliu_88: ah, so you need to mount a drive to get enough space?
<ianliu_88> yep
<danbh_intrepid> you should be able to just go to places, right?
<ianliu_88> oh
<ianliu_88> thats it
<ianliu_88> thanks
<ianliu_88> lol, I feel stupid
<ianliu_88> =D
<danbh_intrepid> np :P
<veritos> Can I use Wubi with Intrepid yet?
<veritos> The Wubi site made it look like I can just put an iso in the same directory; does that still work?
<ianliu_88> danbh_intrepid: well, I can't figure out how to get write privilleges
<ianliu_88> hmm, did it, thanks
<redvamp128> Question-- I was thinking about running Intrepid on another machine here at the house until I read this... Thoughts and views -- I have another IBM NETVISTA 6578-RBU with Intel Pro LAN. http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=d119b46419fc21dc5926d00ba3680fff&showtopic=676948&st=0&#entry589909220
<redvamp128> This time the question pertains to Intrepid and not 8.04...
<Pici> redvamp128: Read the 'known issues' here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<Pici> redvamp128: The module that causes that problem has been disabled and there is a fix once you update from within intrepid.,
<redvamp128> Would intrepid run on that machine if I usd anoter nic without issues. (I have another Knee 100)
<kinto_0> hello, I have a hauppauge 1950 tv tuner that is said to be supported in 2.6.27 yet i can't find a driver for it, and it doesn't show up when i scan hardware
<Pici> redvamp128: It would run fine even if you had an e1000 nic.
<DanaG> Other NICs should be fine.
<redvamp128> 900mhz 256mb- onboard video 1mb intel 810
<Pici> It just wouldnt be able to use it.
<redvamp128> 20 gig hard drive and 52x CDROM.
<DanaG> Plus, the new kernel with the fixed module is out -- but the linux-image metapackage hasn't yet been updated to use it.
<redvamp128> Oh and to note I did get the sound working (Audigy LS) but only front channels and have to use alsa mixer for volume control.
<redvamp128> Found the answer actually in a Gentoo forum.
<redvamp128> So those specs with a Knee 100 (Kingston) network card should run intrepid Ok with eyecandy turned off?
<redvamp128> Any links to screenshots of Intrepid?
<DanaG> wtf... my pulseaudio channel isn't working!
<DanaG> It just randomly quits.
<nastas> any idea how to fix seahorse in intrepid?
<kinto_0> when i enter a '-' sign into the quick search bar of synaptic, it crashes
<kinto_0> and is mildly unwilling to restart
<kinto_0> don't seem to be having issues with letters, but every time i put in a - i get the darkened screen of death
<adrian_2002ca> hey guys...some stuff in intrepid beta is running very slow/crashing for me! help!
<adrian_2002ca>  - sudo gedit anything in /etc will take 5 minutes to fully load gedit and allow me to use it for example
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<adrian_2002ca> - also file manager nautilus is sluggish...and when i plug in a USB drive it hangs
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: gksu doesnt make much difference
<adrian_2002ca> can anyone help me weed out these speed problems? i am flabbergasted at what might be causing them
<adrian_2002ca> it's like intrepid is twice as slow if not slower than hardy for me
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: gksudo has not yet opened scrollkeeper.conf with gksudo since (09:21:45 PM) DanaG: !gksu
<adrian_2002ca> *gedit
<DanaG> Odd.
<adrian_2002ca> spoke too soon...now it has
<DanaG> When I tried the nouveau driver, I got everything being freakishly slow; I don't remember what caused it, though.
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: i did mess around with themes and trying to get some eye-candy going, i must admit...any suggestions on how i can reset anything that mightve changed back to the original setup?
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: and whats nouveau driver?
<DanaG> It's an alternate nvidia open-source driver; you'd know if you were using it, because it's not in the normal repos.
<adrian_2002ca> i see...well i am running metacity -- my graphics card is SiS..
<DanaG> Aah.
<adrian_2002ca> i think i have default driver going right now
<DanaG> I don't know what else to try.
<adrian_2002ca> i see
<DanaG> Is it possible you've run out of disk space on some partition?  If that happens, things break.
<DanaG> On the root, that'd be.
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: nope...i got only 1 partition, with 28gb of space
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> hmm, anything interesting in .xsession-errors once you try to launch things?
<DanaG> try in console: tail -f .xsession-errors &
<DanaG> (including the ampersand.)
<DanaG> Then go to launch whatever you want to test.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/23917
<DanaG> hmm.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23917 in gksu "gksudo GnomeUI Warning" [Low,Confirmed]
<wsjunior> is it true that intrepid wont have a brand new theme?
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: so far, I have: http://pastebin.com/m3bd36f4c
<Guest24697> I need some help with my graphics
<kinto_0> details?
<DanaG> adrian_2002ca:  Hmm, any chance you have a mismatch between hostname in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<Guest24697> I upgraded from 8.04 and was forced into low-res
<kinto_0> open terminal
<kinto_0> do you have an nvidia card?
<Guest24697> yep
<kinto_0> what kind?
<wsjunior> is this awfull theme the new default one?
<Guest24697> 8600 GT XXX running dual monitors
<kinto_0> type > sudo apt-get install nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-177-modaliases
<wsjunior> hello?
<kinto_0> no time for idiots wsjunior >_>
<nastas> any idea how to fix seahorse in intrepid?
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: and one more error as it opened the file http://pastebin.com/m7787ba7...i will check hosts
<kinto_0> Guest24697: once that's done ... ctrl alt bkspace and relogin should be good
<DanaG> That link got mangled.
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: http://pastebin.com/m7787ba7
<jaxdahl> how can i tell X to stop using compiz?
<kinto_0> metacity --replace ?
<Guest24697> I'll give that a try and will be back in a bit, Should have used the laptop to log in in the first place.
<kinto_0> k
<wsjunior> kinto_0: idiot just for ask?
<kinto_0> honestly ... who the heck comes into a help chat section to bitch about the default screen look ???
<kinto_0> and then "hello?" demanding an answer for a dumb ?
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: http://pastebin.com/m3fdf5ead ~ another error closing the file.....hosts and hostname seem to match...
<Guest24697> kinto, getting "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-17-modaliases"
<wsjunior> its a simple question and if you are not forced to answer, so if you dont have something usefull to say just keep your fingers quiet.
<kinto_0> Guest24697: it's 177
<kinto_0> not 17
<Guest24697> duh, thanks
<kinto_0> np
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm not sure what would be doing that.
<Alex_Gaynor> Is anyone else having a problem where firefox crashes after closing a tab with a flash video in it?
<Alex_Gaynor> DanaG: Is that to me?
 * kinto_0 thinks it would be nice if the live cd told the installer that you wanted restricted drivers to begin w/ o_O getting low res settings after it looks just fine on startup is rather dumb : /
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I can't think of how to fix that slowness.
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: thanks eh!
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG:  the universe will right itself eventually
<adrian_2002ca> DanaG: :D
<Alex_Gaynor> Videos also just pause after 2 seconds
<Alex_Gaynor> it doesn't freeze or anything
<Alex_Gaynor> and I can move around in the clip, and it will start playing again
<Alex_Gaynor> :/
<kinto_0> xD
<kinto_0> sounds like fun
<Alex_Gaynor> Oh yeah, it's awesome :)
<kinto_0> is it a flash issue ? 64 bit version?
<Alex_Gaynor> 32 bit ubuntu
<cooljeff3000> what's a "production machine"
<adrian_2002ca> speaking of videos, my video player's best quality with an mpg file is by using gl and then it will go slowwwww
<kinto_0> ahh ... i used to get flash to do weird things when using hardy 64
<Alex_Gaynor> I've been using intrepid since like alpha 4, and it just started about 2 weeks ago
 * kinto_0 loves those updates that break everything :)
<adrian_2002ca> didn't use to be this bad in hardy
<Alex_Gaynor> hehe, I'm not even sure what package I should be looking at is the problem
<Alex_Gaynor> Is it firefox, is it flashplugin-nonfree, I heard someone else suggest that it's pulseaudio
<kinto_0> does it play fine w/ vlc?
<Alex_Gaynor> Flash files?  yeah if I download them they play fine :(
<DanaG> ; exit-idle-time = 20 ---- wait, it's told to exit when idle?
<DanaG> Who in their right mind would think that's a good idea?
 * kinto_0 leaves for beer run :D
<DanaG> It means the next time something goes to use audio............. BAM, it hangs.
<Guest30200> kino, I'm back.  Restarted X with no problems, but still only have the one monitor
<travisbickkle86> do i need to install emerald for compiz to work? I seem to get an error when i enable desktop effects.
<D-Bo> KINO!!!
<kinto_0> Guest30200: i've never dual screened
<kinto_0> lifehacker talked about it today
<kinto_0> showed some pics of doing it
<kinto_0> google ubuntu in google news and it should pop up w/ the link
<Guest30200> Ok, havn't checked my rss today, should be there
<gaminggeek> hey there
<gaminggeek> my sound isnt working after I return from a suspend on my inspiron 1525
<gaminggeek> I have to log out and log back in again
<gaminggeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/148043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148043 in dell "[xps 1330] sound doesn't work after suspend" [High,Fix released]
<gaminggeek> I have found this bug
<gaminggeek> I will try out the work around but it would be nice not to have to
<myk_robinson> I tried the Kubuntu 8.10 beta live today. Started loading, then the screen went an odd shade of white and black, turned off entirely, and did nothign else... Had to hold the power button to turn off the computer.
<myk_robinson> My installed Hardy is still working great, wonder why Intrepid craps out before I can even see a desktop? The alphas didnt do this...
<myk_robinson> anyone else seen this?
<Frijolie> is ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso a liveCD or only for installations?
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: I think thats the live cd
<Frijolie> I can't find where it mentions that info
<gaminggeek> Frijolie: it is both
<Frijolie> how do you tell what intel wifi driver you're using--even if it is disabled in the beta
<DanaG> Actually, what's disabled is e1000e, the WIRED network driver.
<danbh_intrepid> hey, check out slashdot
<danbh_intrepid> http://blogs.computerworld.com/when_linux_does_well_the_e1000e_ethernet_bug_fixed
<Frijolie> Ah, it's the LAN driver. Well I meant that one then. If I just run the LiveCD then I won't be harmed right?
<Frijolie> reading that blog now
<Frijolie> Man I love torrents! I'm downloading the Beta @ ~750Kib/s
<Frijolie> with regular HTTP it was only ~300Kib/s
<myk_robinson> are there known issues with the beta and intel graphics? i have been able to test the alphas, but cannot get a desktop on the beta
<Frijolie> So this "bug" will be fixed on the 5th according to that link danbh_intrepid
<Frijolie> that's reassuring!
<bytor4232> This is more of an annoyance than a bug, but when I upgraded from hardy to intrepid, the NetworkManager forgot my WEP keys.  I had to re-enter them.
<mneptok> WEP?
<mneptok> why even bother? ;)
<bytor4232> cause Im a glutton for punishment, apparently.
<mneptok> seriously though. WEP is not secure. there's no point in using it.
<danbh_intrepid> wep is supposed to be crackable within like 10min
<bytor4232> Yeah yeah, I know.
<mneptok> bytor4232: save the (weak) encryption overhead and filter clients by MAC address. or use WPA.
<bytor4232> mneptok: You know, its just my house.  I really don't feel like going to great lengths to "secure" my home network.  For one thing, I live on half an acre with 10 acres behind me.
<mneptok> bytor4232: OK, so then you don;t need WEP *or* MAC filtering ;)
<bytor4232> Besides, I don't broadcast the ESSID, so its not like someone driving by is even going to see the wireless access point.
<bytor4232> Honestly, no, I don't need anything.
<Daisuke_Ido> i just called mine Fort Wayne Police Department...  no one's ever attempted to connect :)
<bytor4232> ha
<DanaG> Here's a random idea: bogus access point, that serves up all dns requests to a page that says, "HA HA, YOU LOSE."
<bytor4232> Heh, well, I wasn't going to say anything, but there is that too.
<DanaG> ... and then is disconnected from the real internet.
<mneptok> i think FBI agents are hot, so my AP's ESSID is "alqueda-us"
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<bytor4232> I have a Linksys G router and a B router.  The B router is just plugged in, it doesn't do anything but broadcast "linksys"
<mneptok> bytor4232: any Intel 3945 wireless chipsets in your machines?
<bytor4232> No
<mneptok> k
<bytor4232> The only wireless is my lappy, and it only uses it once in a while.
 * DanaG has a 3945.
<DanaG> ... and dislikes iwl3945.
<bytor4232> I don't use my laptop at home that much.
<bytor4232> Anyhoo, back on point, just reporting an annoyance thats all.  Just would think that NetworkManager could keep the keys from Hardy to Intrepid.
<bytor4232> Seems wierd that I had to enter it again just because I upgraded.
<danbh_intrepid> nm is still a work in progress I think
<bytor4232> That makes sense.
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: but, it might still make sense to file a bug
<bytor4232> Hm.  I guess its kindof a bug.
<Allah> hi
<john__> Need some assistance with livecd
<kinto_0> on a non ubuntu not ... where does irssi save files from dcc ??
<bilicki> I just did a clean install of 8.10... why do most applications still use KDE 3.5 ?
<john__> anybody having trouble running Intrepid beta livecd?
<Hagg1> ﻿Hello, does anyone know why I get "No networkdriver found" while trying to install "Ubuntu 8.10 Beta" onto my EeePC 901? Isn't the atl1e-driver included?
<Allah> john__: do you have a problem?
 * Allah used the alternate cd.
<john__> Yes, livecd does not boot to and gui
<bilicki> will this beta eventually update to the 8.10 as if it wasn't a beta?
<bilicki> (using apt-get upgrade)
<Hagg1> the alternate cd (8.10 beta) does not boot for me :(
<kinto_0> bilicki: as i recall, when i was using hardy beta ... they had updates pop up w/ the update manager and would upgrade the diff versions automatically
<Hagg1> when I hit "enter" at the prompt "boot:" I get to the menu, and when I hit enter there, the computer make strange click-noises and then reboots
<kinto_0> so i'd assume that 'yes' is the answer to your ?
<john__> The livecd displays the initial language selection and options screen.  I select language, then F6 to remove "quiet" parameter.  Livecd displays lines of text, the screen clears, flashing cursor, and the machine goes quite.
<john__> I've had this problem since alpha 5.
<nastas> when i login, seahorse-agent crashes. any idea?
<Hagg1> are there anyone interested in helping me?
<john__> I do have a working Kubuntu Hardy install right now.  Am exploring the look and feel of Intrepid, but it has no look or feel.
<john__> With the flashing cursor (upper left), I assume it's a video driver or subsystem thing.
<john__> Oh well.  Try again later
<eca> ﻿i removed gdm, installed fluxbox, and i get error- /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager corrupt: invalid update mode. this is from a xubuntu system. fluxbox works fine, menu had to be made but that wasnt hard. this error is reoccurring, any suggestions?
<frybye> Hi - when I try to run skype I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/53643/ any tips? (I am a relative- newbie)
<outbri> frybye: is your sound configured properly? can you listen to music and play youtube videos?
<frybye> i will try youtube...
<frybye> have had a big fight with the sound setup on this installation...
<outbri> frybye: many things don't work when the sound doesn't work, I had a bunch of programs that wouldn't go when my sound wasn't working
<frybye> on trying to start amarok i get a fault report xine no audio driver installed"" - eh what now?
<frybye> you tube worked by the way...
<outbri> frybye: well, you can try going to System>Preferences>Sound and making sure the right device is selected for output
<frybye> seems to be related to xine drivers - eh - hang on pse..
<frybye> I have an entry in there - |backend| Xine - eh is that right...?
<outbri> no idea :P
<frybye> it is also sent to " use_vo_driver "
<frybye> that can be set to Linear - LinearBlend - Greedy - Greedy2Frame etc etc.. do u know what that is all about - what is the "backend?"
<BrianFreytag_> anybody around?
<outbri> BrianFreytag: yep
<outbri> frybye: nope, dunno
<BrianFreytag> so.. has anyone heard anything recently about Intrepid and ATI Catalyst driver compatibility?
<BrianFreytag> I heard a rumor that the 8.10 version of the catalyst were going to work, but I don't know if that's true
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> I tried to download beta xubuntu with jigdo-lite
<nikolam> I got this message(and xubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso.tmp):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53659/
<nikolam> What should I do to get proper *.iso and move on?
<BrianFreytag> nobody is answering questions right now
<frybye> anybody had problems with vlc vers. 9.3 in interepid beta??
<frybye> at least playing iptv seems a mess...
<outbri> Ya, this channel has been unusually slow the last few hours, and I'm not the best for questions.
<outbri> nikolam: I'd offer to let you download the iso from my website, but I have the i386 version
<frybye> outbri: your right about the channel slow - almost dead would be more accurate a description.. ;=)
<nikolam> outbri, Thank you but I am more then capable to download ISO with http from bublic mirrors
<nikolam> Problem arised when jigdo download did not finish
<outbri> nikolam: they are all failing?
<frybye> nikolam: tried a torrent??
<outbri> Right now, yeah, It is odd, I've been hanging around for a month or so and there are usually 4-5 people answering questions.
<frybye> depends a bit on the time of day i guess...
<frybye> east coast usa is now night...
<nikolam> I could try torrent to fix download, yes, but that is not the point, I want to be able to use jigdo in the future, to just fetch cahnges
<frybye> west coast is not so late though.. would expect a few more here...
<nikolam> Maybe I should just finish it with torrent for today
<frybye> dont know that one... jigdo?
<frybye> hmm .. i am a star - not only screwed my kubuntu but now have messed up the vista box i use for work stuff.. hmmm..
<nikolam> frybye, jigdo, it is the way to download new iso by just downloaing changes within an *.iso file not the whole file over and over
<frybye> i c
<frybye> the irc channels seem generally a bit lame at the moment... everybody is watching cnn etc or...?
<SebNaitsabes> ok had to happen to me of course :D     oh well good learning experience  getting this fixed.   so  I was doing an upgrade from Hardy to  Ibex Beta,  and  stupid lose power cable so yep it went off, as it was installing packages.  so I tried to finnish stuff  using hardy recovery mode.   ,but it woudn't even download the packages  that it wanted.  ,but  I am on a Gutsy Live CD right now, and it's been a while since I used a Live CD to fix problems, bu
<frybye> loose power cable = deadly...
<SebNaitsabes> why?
<SebNaitsabes> more like annoying, because it can re boot the computer when I don't want it to
<frybye> not so much literally "deadly" but will cause u awefull problems with a pc...
<SebNaitsabes> I think it's the power cable anyway
<frybye> u need to fix that cable pal... or a new power supply unit or whatever the prob. is...
<SebNaitsabes> maybe it's the power unit that's a point
<SebNaitsabes> well  this PC is   around 2 years old
<frybye> right.. they are not even so expensive these days... some quieter than others..
<SebNaitsabes> ,but  I am not here to talk about a power cable
<DanaG> silentpcreview.com... reviews PSUs for more than just noise level.
<SebNaitsabes> and yes before I was running recovery stuff with the old  Hardy kernel and I thought,  well that's not going to really work well,  if it's got Ibex stuff on there now
<frybye> here in the EU the normal guarantee is 2 years - everything seems to fall over and die 1 - 2 weeks overf that limit...
<SebNaitsabes> EU  well that's me to
<SebNaitsabes> England what about you?
<DanaG> You can always chroot.
<frybye> SebNaitsabes: but to be honest until you get that hardware prob. fixed - all the rest is a bit pointless...
<frybye> i am a Cornishman living in Berlin...
<SebNaitsabes> no  it happens very rearely
<SebNaitsabes> that it goes off
<SebNaitsabes> like that
<SebNaitsabes> I am trying Pidgin out for IRC on this Gutsy Live CD,   I am so sticking with Konversation in proper Ubuntu install :)
<frybye> yeah - but if your harddisk is just in the process of a read/write at the moment it goes off - you can have a wrecked installation...
<outbri> yay, DanaG showed up with some more knowledge.
<SebNaitsabes> yeah  the errors when booting with  hardy kerenl  was saying about it being a read only partition
<SebNaitsabes> I think my partitions are ok
<SebNaitsabes> seem to be
<frybye> one the side.. if anyone has vlc- iptv infos - pse mention....
<SebNaitsabes> when accessing from Live CD
<DanaG> If it's read-only... run fsck on it.
<DanaG> But unmount it first.
<SebNaitsabes> well  when it booted from  Grub with old  hardy kernel it just  came up with errors.  and  I didn't think it would work.  I mean Ibex needs the Ibex kernel right or?
<frybye> figures...
<SebNaitsabes> then I finnished off  dist-upgrade in recovery mode, but some stuff still did not want to be installed from that,  but I can edit my sources.list and run commands on this Live CD anyway so
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing that helps: bind mount /proc and /dev to the chroot.
<DanaG> boot and mount -o bind /dev/ /media/whatever/dev
<DanaG> then same for /proc
<DanaG> Then chroot.
<SebNaitsabes> it's been a while since I did stuff like this, but first of course the terminal needs to know it's working on the Ibex partition not the Live CD
<SebNaitsabes> actsaully the stuff that woudn't  get installed in recovery mode,  it was like it coudn't get a connection   or  maybe just access to that repo.  well I just changed all my hardy ones in sources.list to intrepid
<nikolam> HI I can`t download latest 8.10 Beta Xubuntu amd64 *.iso because there are 6 changed files and jigdo-lite is complaining it cannot downloadthem!
<SebNaitsabes> DanaG:  terminal  on  this Live CD by default will be for the Live CD,  so do I just CD into my Ibex partition and then start running commands or?
<shirish> anybody here knows how to use ufw?
<nikolam> shirish, Install gufw, GUI for ufw and adjust its properties
<nikolam> I personally still prefer Firestarter
<shirish> nikolam: hi, thanx don't need that, just need to know if ufw understands xmpp protocol yet or not
<nikolam> It has an option to forward internet connection to my other machibes, etc..
<hansin> I just downloaded the Interpid i386 alternate ISO and tried to install.  At near the end where it is installing the base system, it gives me an ncurse dialog box saying to install another media.  I couldn't open my CD drive and doesn't seem I need another CD anyway (never have for this).  Anyone seen this?
<hansin> I ran the media check before installing (not to mention my ISO burning program has a verify option I used).
<nikolam> hansin, What happens next, does it continue to install?
<hansin> No, in the ncurses dialog box my two opens were [back] and [continue] I think.  It pretty mcuh didn't do anything if I tried to pick either.  It gave me a number of the media wanted (I shoudl have write it down exactly what it said), but I think it was date coded.  It appeared it wanted another CD, but I have never seen that for any previous alternate install CDs.
<hansin> s/my two options
<TuTUXG> i saw that intel has fixed the problem with e1000e driver? is the fixed kernel been released for upgrade yet?
<Asa_A> How can I install my nVidia driver in intrepid? The Hardware Drivers doesn't offer to install my driver so I installed nvidia-glx-173 (there seems to be 4 drivers) and it didn't seem to work. I can't enable compiz and glxgears won't run.
<Asa_A> I have a GeForce 7600 GT
<hansin> Asa_A: Just a guess at something worth trying, but I have GeForce 6200 based card and I can't remember off the top of my head which driver works, but only one of them does.  Maybe keep trying to install the various nvidia drivers and see what one works.  What I remember is that if you install a new one, apt-get/aptitude removes the current version so you don't have multple of the nvidia variations installed at one time.
<Asa_A> thanks i'll try that. if it doesn't work i'll be back to ask again later :)
<hansin> Asa_A: Okay.  If you install one that doesn't work, I think it drops back to the nv driver, or maybe the generic vesa driver.
<hansin> Dang, Asa_A left.  It looks like
<hansin> ... nvidia-glx may be a virual package that will link to the right driver!!!
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to build Empathy 2.24 from source in Hardy Heron?
<Lynoure> Geoffrey2: why do you ask here, hardy is ubuntu+-0
<Lynoure> Geoffrey2: that is, #ubuntu is better suited to help you
<Lynoure> usually you can build anything from sources, just in worst case might have to build a whole lot of things and end up with something non-Ubuntu
<Geoffrey2> ok, thought I'd ask here first since Gnome 2.24 would be in Intrepid, and my make attempt is crashing....I'll check in regular ubuntu and see if anyone can help me then....
<nikolam> Hi *.iso I downloaded and checked with Bit Torrent, does NOT pass the md5sum check!
<nikolam> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/beta/
<nikolam> It is xubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<literal> I've been having a weird problem with intrepid
<literal> after I adjust the LCD backlight (Fn+Up/Down), I can't get keyboard focus on any input fields, thought Alt+Tab and other keycombos still work
<literal> it's fixed by switching to a console (e.g Ctrl+Alt+F1) and back to X (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<literal> also, hald-addon-dell-backlights starts taking 100% CPU when I adjust the backlight
<Lynoure> literal: sounds to me (non-Dell-using non-hal-expert) that hal does not deal with it correctly on the fly, and thus ends up thinking things are not where they are
<literal> this seems like two problems
<literal> if I kill hald-addon-dell-backlight, the 100% cpu thing doesn't happen again
<literal> but I always lose keyboard focus
<Lynoure> I'd think hald-addon-dell-backlight contributes to the focus
<Lynoure> (so sounds like just one for me)
<Lynoure> Has anyone reported it at Launchpad yet?
<literal> not that I can see
<Lynoure> Certainly worth reporting then
<literal> yeah
<elmargol> :/ lost my mouse cursor :(
<Lynoure> elmargol: have you tried replugging the mouse as the first aid method?
<frybye> tried unplugging and re-inserting the plug...?
<frybye> sorry Lynoure
<elmargol> Lynoure: it is a touchpad
<frybye> elmargol: and a re-boot did not fix it...?
<Lynoure> frybye: lost me there..
<frybye> Lynoure: i was just apologizing for having cut across your own similar answer to the ?
<elmargol> frybye: I guess rebooting fixes the problem...
<frybye> elmargol: but you mean it keeps happeing again and again or...?
<elmargol> frybye: I'm more interested in debugging this in order to write a bugreport
<frybye> elmargol: but if it was just a one-off occurance...?
<Lynoure> elmargol: usually not point in debugging something that has happened only once, unless everything else is Perfect and you are bored
<frybye> if anyone has infos on using vlc 9.3 for iptv under intrepid beta or with the running skype on 64bit intrepid beta - pse get back to me here..?
<frybye> skype produces this error when trying to make a call :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/53643/
<frybye> hmm.. weather is turning out nice here this morning (Berlin...) - good argument for giving the pc a bit of a rest.. heheh
<Lynoure> frybye: does that library exist?
<Lynoure> frybye: the last Skype package I saw was for something older than hardy, even.
<frybye> hmmm better check up .. hang on...
<stdin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libasound_module_conf_pulse.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<frybye> there is a load of stuff/infos for intrepid... but i did the various stuff...
<frybye> thanks stdin i will go look at those locations...
<stdin> looks like some pulse-audio plugin, but I'm not entirely sure
<frybye> the libr. is there at both locations - permissions - user r and w but not execute...?
<frybye> which for a library is normal or...?
<joebob777as7> Can someone help me get my nvidia working? Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1218767 and tail of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1218768
<joebob777as7> been broken since alpha 4... and nvidia-xconfig doesn't fix it...
<frybye> i got my nvidia to work with propr. drivers in intrepid beta..
<frybye> but after adding a load of repros...
<frybye> i only have the gs8400 gs though....
<joebob777as7> when I start gdm again I get the same errors: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module (EE) Screen(s) found, but non have a usable configuration
<gaminggeek> hello, anyone here know any tips for getting wacoms to go in intrepid
 * Allah yawns.
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<user_> can you use reportbug on ubuntu? its installable and runs fine, but sending the final report does not work, because the sender address gets rejected
<Lynoure> user_: sounds like a problem in your mail setup...
<user_> Lynoure: i have no mail-setup (just installed the live-iso to hd), but i can also get no hit for "find -name *reportbug*" in /home/$user/. On debian it usually asks on first startup of reportbug for email of submitter etc.. Not here
<tta> user_: are you referring to "apport" ?
<user_> tta: i am using console program reportbug (sudo apt-get install reportbug)
<Hobbsee> user_: you'll probably need to set a different smtp address.
<Hobbsee> usually your ISP gives you one.
<Lynoure> user_: If you have absolutely no mail setup, I would not expect anything to go anywhere anyway...
<tta> user_: ah, ok, then i'll be quiet.. never used neither apport or reportbug
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: reportbug can send directly to a smtp server, which, iirc, it does by deafult
<user_> Lynoure: it works on debian with a direct smtp connection to smtp.debian.org (or something similar)
<user_> Hobbsee: ok, will try, found /etc/reportbug.conf
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: yes, but very many ISPs block stmp that is not to their servers, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: that's true.  That's why it only works OOTB for a relatively small number of people (ubuntu members who use their @ubuntu.com addresses, iirc)
<Lynoure> (so many it's nearly the default state of things, at least for consumer broadband here)
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on.
<Hobbsee> strange.
<dmh65> can someone tell me if the ati driver for xorg 7.4 is on its way, no mention on the ati site at all?  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<Hobbsee> i know fiordland will only let out @ubuntu.com addresses.
<dmh65> if not why on earth is Ubuntu thinking of using xorg 7.4?
<user_> Hobbsee: yes, does not accept @web.de
<user_> Hobbsee: any @ubuntu.com address for non-@ubuntu-people? ;-)
<user_> does on get get an @ubuntu.com adress if you register on launchpad?
<tta> user_: not as easy as that :(
<Hobbsee> user_: no.
<user_> Hmm, ok, understandable. Still the problem is, i am not going to save my personal smtp credentials into a virtualmachine testing ubuntu beta.
<Hobbsee> user_: just find out what your isp's server is, and use that
<Hobbsee> ah
<Lynoure> well, there is always the web way of reporting bugs (though it is less handy)
<user_> Lynoure: i will wait until it is (no offence intended of course)
 * user_ likes that the beta runs with full resolution in his virtualbox and wishes everybody good luck for final release
<Nece228> kubuntu 8.10 beta still has kde3 applications
<Nece228> i think they should remove them
<literal> good luck with that
<rski> :D
<rski> Nece228: do they have kde4 similar programs? or replacments
<Nece228> rski: i guess so
<rski> ok then file a bug
<Unksi> Nece228: not all have, thats why there still are some.. like k3b, amarok etc
<Nece228> Unksi: there are other programs for kde4 like juk can replace amarok
<Unksi> lol hell no :D
<zeno> hi, why is ndiswrapper not in the repos
<frybye> 10$.jpg is also not there in sufficient resoloution to be usefull ..;=)
<rski> zeno: it dosen't work with recent kernels
<Tallken> hey guys, how is the situation concerning the aggressive HDD's PM in Intrepid?
<rski> chek the bug in launchpad
<Tallken> ok
<Tallken> another question, is the menu icon in KDE really supposed to be a left arrow? xD
<frybye> I try to use vlc for iptv but the picture is a mess - and I dont know how to config...?
<markit>  hi, how can I upgrade from kubuntu 8.0.4 to 8.10 Beta? I've read it does have nomore "-kde4" package name
<markit> any special care? or the conversion is done automatically by some package?
<Tallken> mark: check the Kubuntu Project page
<Tallken> markit: check the Kubuntu Project page
<frybye> markit: 8.10beta has kde4 als default... no choice...
<markit> frybye: yes, I've already kde4 installed, is nto that the problem
<markit> Tallken: thanks, i've found the instructions, did not some days ago, prbably because was just alpha
<Tallken> markit: you can help me as well
<frybye> markit.. you have got hold of this by the wrong handle - intrepid is a whole distro for itself.. nut an upgrade of hardy....
<zeno> rski: ut oh.  its the only way i can get my current card to work :\
<Tallken> markit: how is your KDE menu icon?
<Tallken> frybye: you can upgrade from Hardy........
<frybye> at www.kde.org you will find upgrade infos...
<Tallken> markit: my KDE icon is a blue circle, with a left arrow xD
<markit> Tallken: the problem is not mentioned there
<Tallken> markit: this gotta be wrong
<frybye> yes you can do a DISTRO-upgrade -from- hardy but it is not -within- hardy afterwards....
<Tallken> markit: what problem?
<markit> Tallken: that "-kde" part has been removed, and config was on ~.kde4
<markit> now should all be in .kde
<Tallken> markit: ah! sorry! thought your problem was just with the packages
<markit> wondering if settings are copied or I will just loose them
<Tallken> markit: forgot the confs location
<markit> ok
<Tallken> markit: i haven't read this anywhere, but you can try
<frybye> markit - at www.kubuntu.org i think.. hang on - sorry...
<markit> Tallken: my "history" was: kubuntu kde3, --> kde4 (wityh -kde4) ---> full kde4 with 8.1
<frybye> markit see:- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<markit> frybye: thanks, but as I stated, the problem is not cited... seems strange to me
<frybye> 8.1 is not yet available - only 8.1-beta and that has kde4.1 as far as I know...
<Tallken> markit: before starting the upgrade, _copy_ the whole .kde4 folder to a backup folder
<zeno> is there a guide to getting wl to work?
<markit> Tallken: that's a good tip :)
<Tallken> frybye: KDE4 settings in 8.04 were kept in .kde4 ; in 8.10 beta, in .kde ; he is worried he might lose the settings
<Tallken> markit: but wait, there is more
<frybye> if your question is - can i choose kde3 or kde4 for intrepid - answer is no - only comes with kde4.*something*
<Tallken> frybye: read what I said
<markit> and my OLD kde3 settings are still in .kde
<frybye> not sure if compatable...
<Tallken> markit: immediately before starting the upgrade, rename .kde to OLD-kde3 or something like that
<frybye> Tallken: yeah seen it now...
<Tallken> markit: immediately before starting the upgrade, and copy again .kde4 to .kde
<frybye> Tallken: but can you take all the settings from hardy too intrepid - nomatter where or how you store them...?
<Tallken> markit: don't rename unless you do a clean install, otherwise your current KDE4 install might go wacko
<Tallken> markit: copy twice: .kde4 -> ~/BACKUPkde4 ; .kde4 -> .kde
<frybye> I ended up doing a fresh install - there was a dual boot with opensuse11 on the pc and after intrepid update the fhing was miffed...
<Tallken> markit: should work
<frybye> so I did a complete wipe out and fresh install...
<Tallken> frybye: the thing is KDE4 in 8.04 was not official
<Tallken> frybye: and settings went to .kde4
<kiba_> hi
<kiba_> how do I resume the installation wizard?
<rski> what do you mean
<Tallken> frybye: I don't expect the upgrade path 8.04 KDE4 -> 8.10 KDE is fully supported in the sense of seamless settings import...
<Rioting_pacifist> Tallken: will that not remove settings for the kde3 apps that still exist?
<kiba_> I quit the installation wizard to 8.10 because it got stuck on that virtualbox-ose
<frybye> Tallken: that was my impression also...
<Rioting_pacifist> kiba_: stuck downloading or installing?
<kiba_> installing
<Tallken> markit: do you want to keep your KDE3 settings?
<kiba_> I know that was a dumb move
<Tallken> Rioting_pacifist: yes, I expected he didn't want to keep them
<kiba_> but it wasn't progressing any further
<kiba_> and the terminal is buggy
<markit> Tallken: not at all
<kiba_> I don't know where it is taking place in the show terminal
<markit> Tallken: fear will conflict with kde4 usage
<rom1v> hi
<Tallken> kiba_: In case stuff gows awry, if you want to skip trying a clean install, use the alternate cd ; if you want to save bandwidth and have a faster download, use JIGDO and point it to /var/cache/apt/archives for the partially downloaded files, when it asks you to; otherwise, just download the ISO
<Rioting_pacifist> ahh if you were using the liveCD then i have no idea, i was just going to recommend running the last command again
<Tallken> *goes
<rom1v> in hardy, when I installed digikam (on ubuntu-gnome), it installed some kde libs
<rom1v> but in intrepid
<s0me> hey everyone.can u tell me some good im messenger like licq ?
<rom1v> it install ALL kde (kmail, koqueror, dolphin, k3b...)
<rom1v> how to avoid that?
<zeno> do you think it is possible to get BCM43XG working?
<Rioting_pacifist> s0me: ubuntu comes with pidgin/kopete
<kiba_> Tallken: it is an installation problem, not a download problem
<kiba_> all the packages are now downloaded
<Tallken> markit: COPY .kde4 -> BACKUPkde4 ; MOVE .kde -> OLDkde3 ; COPY .kde4 -> .kde ;
<s0me> pidgin work only with groups/ all my group are empty so i cant see contacts
<kiba_> and I can't use apt
<Tallken> kiba_: why?
<kiba_> because apperantly, the resource is still locked
<rom1v> do someone know how to avoid that?
<Tallken> lulz
<Tallken> doesn't it give the locking file?
<Tallken> kiba_: like /var/lock something?
<kiba_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rioting_pacifist> s0me: there must be some setting to not use groups, but i use kde so dont know pidgin settings try asking in #ubuntu
<Tallken> ok
<Tallken> wait
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kiba_> I hate update GUI
<s0me> Rioting_pacifist ok thx
<damhyojung> anyboby installed 8.10beta???
<Tallken> kiba_: look at what ubottu said
<Tallken> stdin: thanks! didn't know about fuser :D I always do what it does manually :D
<stdin> yeah, fuser saves some hassle :)
<kiba_> woah
<kiba_> you know
<kiba_> I hate update GUI
<Tallken> kiba_: use the CLI lol
<Tallken> kiba_: anyway
<kiba_> so damn annoying compared to the terminal
<Tallken> kiba_: just try to restart it
<Tallken> kiba_: if it doesn't work
<kiba_> well now it is upgrading everything..
<Tallken> kiba_: say my nick so my IRC window flashes
<kiba_> why?
<damhyojung> anybody from China??
<zeno> why deleted? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/bcm43xx-fwcutter? doenst work either?
<bazhang> !cn | damhyojung
<ubottu> damhyojung: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Tallken> [12:11] <Tallken> kiba_: if it doesn't work [12:12] <Tallken> kiba_: say my nick so my IRC window flashes
<Tallken> I'm minimizing the window
<damhyojung> thanks anyway
<biberao> hello
<Rafik> hi, is there any chance to get OOo 3 with intrepid ?
<Tallken> hum... I expected openSuSE's fix to the HDD Load Cycle Count issue would be incorporated in this Ubuntu release
<Rafik> as rc3 is out..
<Trewas> Tallken: how did they fix it?
<Tallken> They have a script which checks the harddrive's info against a "database" (aka, text file) of known bad harddrives and apply correct settings, usualy 254. I'm not aware if it survives a suspend, I'm guessing it does, but haven't tested it
<OzoNe> hi, anyone knows how to get nvidia restricted drivers-173 working on intrepid? My old config don't work with the new x.org version seems
<Tallken> Trewas: ping, replied to you, forgot to type your nick, 3 lines above.
<Trewas> Tallken: sounds quite simple, running that again when resuming from suspend would be easy if HDs lose those settings
<Tallken> Trewas: ya, I suppose. Some people say from time to time the HDD reverts to 128, testing it now, I had laptop-mode-tools brute forcing 254 on Hardy :P
<Trewas> I have a thinkpad X41 which has a harddrive with way too aggressive powersaving no matter what settings, I don't care about it breaking but head unloading makes annoying and LOUD click
<zeno> is there any hope to get BCM43XG working?
<Tallken> Trewas: Pavillion 6500 here, supposedly a BIOS update came out which fixed it, but can't find it
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> how can I set the maschine into standby?
<mifritscher> I didn't find it under sytem ->shutdown
<mifritscher> also, hibernation and shutdown don't work, but these are displayer
<mifritscher> a echo disk >/sys/power/state works
<mifritscher> so... any ideas?
<Tallken> mifritscher: you using 8.10 beta?
<mifritscher> yes
<mifritscher> I upgraded few minutres ago
<mifritscher> (and restarted then)
<Tallken> mifritscher: ok, wait, checking sth
<mifritscher> but I got the problem for few weeks now
<biberao> any ideas to improve speed in ubuntu like boot and the use?
<Tallken> mifritscher: $ hal-device  |grep system.hardware.product
<Tallken> mifritscher: and tell me the output
<mifritscher>  system.hardware.product = '776295G'  (string)
<mifritscher> its a ibm thinkpad x61 (tablet edition)
<mifritscher> the number relates to the exapt configuration
<mifritscher> core2duo, g965+ich8
<Tallken> hum... you don't happen to have a Intel Gigabit Ethernet, do you?
<mifritscher> yes, I've
<mifritscher> 2.6.27er kernel disabled this, the beta seem to installed a new 2.6.26 kernel
<mifritscher> but its right,  I've spurios other problems, too
<mifritscher> (tablet very instable, without wacdump it doesn't work at all, crashes in X etc.)
<lore20> GREAT, beta released = graphics stop working!
<Tallken> maybe you should revert to an old version until it gets clear what's going on
<Tallken> mifritscher:  maybe you should revert to an old version until it gets clear what's going on
<mifritscher> if you want to see my other bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~michael-fritscher
<biberao> lore20 nvidia?
<lore20> no... vmware
<Tallken> mifritscher: though it's not very probable, you can get your Intel Gigabit fried....
<Tallken> mifritscher: ok to be 100%, Intel Gigabit with incorrent info in EEPROM
<mifritscher> as I said, I use the 2.6.26 kernel now
<Tallken> mifritscher: ah sorry missed that
<mifritscher> yeah, I know ;)
<Tallken> mifritscher: you using KDE?
<mifritscher> no, gnome
<mifritscher> on xfce I get the "normal" shutdown box with all 8 or so options
<lore20> mifritscher, when have u upgraded to 2.6.27?
<Tallken> mifritscher: ok, my menu icon in KDE is a blue circle with a left arrow, thought it was a bug, wanted to check if I was the only one
<mifritscher> lore, some time ago
<mifritscher> if it was relaesed on ubuntu
<mifritscher> if you want to see my other bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~michael-fritscher
<mifritscher> grml, I it seems that this was already sent
<lore20> mifritscher, on intrepid?
<mifritscher> sorry^^
<mifritscher> yes
<Tallken> mifritscher: sent what?
<mifritscher> the line about launchpad
<Tallken> ah
<lore20> and now it doesn't work with 2.6.26?
<mifritscher> 2.6.26 didn't changed anything
<lore20> you might have bricked your network adapter
<mifritscher> the network adapter is working all right until now ;)
<mifritscher> (detected and right ip)
<lore20> have u tried it with windows?
<lore20> and what's the problem ?
<Tallken> lore20: you don't brick the network adapter until it fails to enumerate on the PCIE bus and even so a BIOS update may get it back to life; you *just* corrupt it's firmware :P
<mifritscher> lore20: not displaying standby, all options in the shutdown-menu aren't working
<Tallken> mifritscher: Xfce uses hal values as well? do you know?
<mifritscher> no, sorry
<Tallken> mifritscher: ah and restart and shutdown also don't work?
<mifritscher> yes
<mifritscher> no reaction
<mifritscher> I suspect a right problem
<mifritscher> as normal shutdown -h now is working
<Tallken> mifritscher: ok, forget then, I was assuming it was a blacklisting in HAL, I was looking for your model in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/ ; but if the other options don't work, shouldn't be it...
<mifritscher> as I said: standby isn't even displayed, the others are displayed
<Tallken> mifritscher: as a workaround, use sudo pm-suspend to suspend (won't lock the screen though) instead of echo mem > (...)
<mifritscher> hmm
<Tallken> mifritscher: well, don't know what the issue is then
<mifritscher> yust found an interesting thing
<Tallken> what?
<mifritscher> thera are actually quirks for my thinkpad
<mifritscher> but I'm trying it now
<mifritscher> it didn't resume clrearly with the echo
<mifritscher> but I suspect that the quirks are only applied with the pm-suspend?
<mifritscher> trying
<mifritscher> if it lasts longer the notebook crashed^^
<mifritscher> ok
<mifritscher> nothing happened *G*
<mifritscher> I wrapped it with strace
<mifritscher> it seems that it doesn find s2ram?
<Linux_Galore> well that huge update worked
<Linux_Galore> 56 packages
<Tallken> mifritscher: LOL ?
<Tallken> mifritscher: weird
<Tallken> mifritscher: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just in case lol
<Linux_Galore> you guys should try running kde 4/interpid  lots of weirdness
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: you using KDE4?
<Linux_Galore> like a puzzle within a puzzle
<Linux_Galore> yes
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: you also get a menu icon which is a Left arrow in a blue circle?
<Linux_Galore> no
<mifritscher> Tallken: as the package search ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=s2ram&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any )
<Linux_Galore> I get the normal K menu icon
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: how is the first icon in the taskbar?
<Linux_Galore> fine its the file applet
<Tallken> mifritscher: %-|
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: shouldn't it be the K menu?
<Linux_Galore> Quick access applet
<Linux_Galore> no I had the same in kde 3.5
<Linux_Galore> first icon obviously is the K menu thats normal
<Linux_Galore> I thought you meant the one after
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: I get a blue circle with a left arrow LOL :D
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: like in a browser, to go backwards
<zeno> does b43 work with intrepid
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: aah its linking the wrong icon, just swap icon themes then swap back to the default
<Tallken> mifritscher: well..... you can get dpkg reconfiguring everything :P
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: that should force the k menu icon back to the norm
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: LOL thanks, it worked :)
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: does drag and drop work for you, I found the fix for that
<Linux_Galore> ie dragging an icon from the menu to the taskbar
<Tallken> didn't try to drag and drop
<Linux_Galore> ie an application icon
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: is gtk-qt-engine working for ya?
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: yes works fine
<Linux_Galore> had a problem with the fonts but I figured that out
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: my GTK apps have a retro feeling
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: dragging from desktop to Kate works
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: aah yes, you may have to install gnome and define the theme as right now gtk apps are running on default
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: dragging from the K menu to taskbar as well
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: you got better than me I had no drag and drop accept within konqueror -> desktop
<rmn> how do i avoid having the tld in hostname.local when pinging other hosts?
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: then I dragged an application link icon from konqueror to taskbar and bang konqueror seems to have fixed the bug for me
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: lol
<Tallken> weird
<Linux_Galore> all my drag and drops work
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: well, bugs found so far; first boot failed on kernel boot, didn't understand why, got a garbled display and puff! hanged (I don't have splashscreen on)
<Linux_Galore> if I dragged from the menu to my desktop I got a text file lol with nothing in it
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: this the install ?
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: let me try it
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: after installing
<Linux_Galore> I couldnt get it to install at all for two days
<Linux_Galore> then I did something stupid and it worked lol
<Linux_Galore> I selected "use driver cd" in the options and for some weird reason the installer worked
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: upgraded from Hardy
<Linux_Galore> ah, I never upgrade I always find things break
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: using alternate CD, mounted the ISO, kdesu /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade and voila
<Linux_Galore> I copy /home to my NAS then do a fresh install
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: don't have the time to a clean install but got the need for new version xD
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: it was risky being the beta
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: but felt the urge to do it :D
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: well I just built a brand new machine with a Gigabyte EP45-DS3P mobo so I needed a pretty recent kernel for the new southbridge
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: last time I did something like this got a libc6 breakage on my hands :D
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: you could always get a git version :P
<Linux_Galore> yeah, my last update didnt go well because I always use unofficial sources
<Tallken> medibuntu, opera and google repos
<Tallken> nothing more
<Tallken> mifritscher: how's that going?
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: I couldnt be bothered rebuilding a kernel only to find some weirdness is there that I dont have the time to track down
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: ok, fair enough :)
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: I moved from computers to marketing and now I dont have any time to stuff around for hours
<XVampireX> Hi
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: do you have keyboard shortcuts to increase the volume?
 * Linux_Galore misses the IT support dept
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: yes works fine
<XVampireX> I installed kubuntu 8.10 now I didn't have any sound for some reason, I'm thinking it's mostly because of the bugged phonon
<XVampireX> now I'm installing ubuntu studio
<Tallken> phonon ?
<XVampireX> KDE4
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: scrathc that the last update seems to have screwed up the volume applet
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: my progress bar doesn't work, doesn't increase and sometimes the sound seems to go up, sometimes doesn't
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: LOL
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: bug report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to the rescue
<XVampireX> >_<
<Linux_Galore> Tallken: well all I get is what my volume setting is
<Linux_Galore> it doesnt actually change the volume anymore
<XVampireX> How can intrepid become beta if it's barely bug free :P
<Tallken> XVampireX: explain in detail the sequence of events
<Tallken> XVampireX: are easily offended? I'm tempted to make a joke as a reply, but it's not my intention to annoy you? :P
<Tallken> *are you
<reqqit> So, any news on the UI? Is it going to be the one in the alpha shots?
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: I had audio problems, turns out everything is muted
<reqqit> or is it still in the air? (or is it being kept 'secret')
<Tallken> Linux_Galore: as well, but insist and it seems to work
<XVampireX> Well here's how it goes, I had 8.04 KDE4 remix, 64bit edition. Now one thing that really sucked was that sometimes when I boot via the normal kernel (Not recovery) I had some the pc speaker go on madly
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: there is not such thing as bug free software
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: just more stable and less buggy software than others
<XVampireX> Also not always when I got on the splash screen or whatever it was called, when you see kubuntu load up, I saw only the textual start up...
<Tallken> XVampireX: pc speaker module is now blacklisted, AFAIK
<frybye> Hi - I had horrible sound with the on-board sound system - have switched it off in bios and inserted a pic-sound card but intrepid does not "see" it - how to proceed.. eh has irqprobe got anything top do with this - if yes - how to do boot with irqprobe??
<Tallken> XVampireX: using the beta? I always disable splash screen so can't tell you if it is working
 * Linux_Galore wonders about noobs using Intrepid
<XVampireX> And when I got on Kubuntu itself I didn't have sound, and the nvidia drivers or the xorg didn't let me configure xorg.conf for my nvidia card.... if I add too much to it (That means 1-2 lines) It wouldn't boot into X and would freeze up the kernel most likely...
<XVampireX> Yeah I'm using the beta...
<frybye> Linux_Galore: fair comment... ;=(
<frybye> so how do i get intrepid to see the new sound card???
<Tallken> frybye: check the module responsible by the card, use google, and try loading it; check dmesg as well and after you try loading the module
<Linux_Galore> should have a warning on the download page,  if you dont know how to run sudo alsamixer  do not install
<Tallken> XVampireX: disable the Nvidia drivers for now
<XVampireX> Why?
<frybye> tallken - can you tell me that a bit more step by step - newbie here...
<XVampireX> They work "fine" without those settings, I'm talking about the shm stuff and pixmapplacement
<XVampireX> or whatever
<Linux_Galore> Nvidia drivers + ATi drivers = dont work
<XVampireX> I know....
<Tallken> XVampireX: so, the problem ___now__ is what?
<frybye> ok - i think i know now... hang on...
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: Intrepid has the new new totally different version of xorg
<XVampireX> Well I'm really hoping gnome will work.
<XVampireX> Linux_Galore: So I heard... something that doesn't require an xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: the old binaries for nvidia and ati "do not work with the new version of xorg"
<XVampireX> I'm using the beta binaries
<XVampireX> 177.76 on ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: yes so if things are buggy with the beta driver ??
<Linux_Galore> thats normal :-)
<XVampireX> No no no...
<XVampireX> 32 bit ubuntu first of all worked fine for me with those drivers
<Tallken> Linux_Galore, XVampireX, frybye: awaying, cya later
<XVampireX> Bye bey :D
<XVampireX> bye^
<XVampireX> Well I wanted to go back to gnome for a while, KDE4 while being cool with a lot of features is still not stable enough.
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: trust me if your going to run beta, run the 32 bit version heh
<XVampireX> especially because distros don't know what the heck they are doing with it
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: duh!
<biberao> ubuntu destroyed my pc
<biberao> lol
<XVampireX> Well, It's just that I see 64bit increasing the performance a bit...
<XVampireX> Which makes me happy :D
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: kde 4 is far from mature, I would say 9.04 will be the sweet spot
<biberao> it doesnt move
<biberao> i think hdd is gone
<biberao> but cdroom cant boot either :|
<biberao> it boots and it stops
<XVampireX> Linux_Galore: You mean KDE 4.2 or 4.3?
<XVampireX> I know nvidia are working on a rather nice new driver 180.xx series
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: 4.3 should be out by then 4.2 beta is already out
<XVampireX> 4.2 beta... right
<XVampireX> so why did I uninstall 4.1.2 ?
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX:  ??
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> I bet I didn't uninstall it completely though
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: 4.1.2 is the latest stable shall we say
<XVampireX> Still must be some non kdelibs5 dependant apps
<Linux_Galore> not finnished just stable
<XVampireX> the stable is not stable enough :D
<Linux_Galore> XVampireX: well so far it hasnt crashed so thats stable for me
<mifritscher> re
<OzoNe> hi, anyone knows how to get nvidia restricted drivers-173 working on intrepid? My old config don't work with the new x.org version seems
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: you cant
<Linux_Galore> broken
<mifritscher> Tallken: some more infos: hibernation didn't work because of wrong info un  the uswsup.conf
<mifritscher> but resume isn't working
<mifritscher> while testing it, it didn't found resume data
<OzoNe> Linux_Galore, I though that broken drivers was 96-xx and older series
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: the old xorg.conf means nothing, not used with xorg 1.5 anymore
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: my xorg.conf file is empty
<OzoNe> Linux_Galore, then there is no way to get glx working in 1.5 at the moment?
<XVampireX> looky there...
<XVampireX> I HAVE SOUND!!!!!
<mifritscher> but later on booting, while mounting the swap it found hibernation data and reinitilized the swap
<XVampireX> >_<
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: use the nv driver for now and wait
<XVampireX> and I'm on ubuntu studio!
<OzoNe> Linux_Galore, my xorg.conf is empty too, but then I haven't acceleration
<OzoNe> Linux_Galore, for use nv, I need modify xorg.conf?
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: always try envy, they seems to have the latest stuff working
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: no just remove the nvidia driver
<OzoNe> ok, thanks
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: xorg will see its not there then swap to nv
<Tallken> mifritscher: so hibernate is working?
<XVampireX> Anyway I'll go on via xchat
<XVampireX> be right back
<mifritscher> Tallken: . hibernate: yes resume: no
<OzoNe> and the last question, where can I read about the new drivers?
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: to use envy you have to remove the nvidia driver anyway
<OzoNe> I don't like envy :S
<biberao> ubuntu cd doesnt bring any utility
<OzoNe> I will wait
<biberao> to test the hdd right?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: yes it does
<mifritscher> Tallken: the swap is dmcrypted, but the password is asked before trying to resume, and says teh right device
<mifritscher> /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt
<OzoNe> Linux_Galore, in ubuntuforums there is ppl with nvidia drivers working in 1.5 :S
<mifritscher> perhaps a version mismtch  or something?
<biberao> Linux_Galore i installed ubuntu and it stops in the loader
<biberao> after that tried to boot the cd again
<Linux_Galore> OzoNe: yes, bet they are using the envy hacks
<biberao> and now it stops in the loader before installing
<biberao> any idea what could be?
<zorglu_> q. what is mythubuntu
<Linux_Galore> biberao: select the "use driver cd" option after the language section, I think it under f4
<Tallken> mifritscher: no idea
<Linux_Galore> when it asks for the cd hit enter
<mifritscher> Tallken, ok
<biberao> i think the hdd fried
<mifritscher> Tallken: do you know who makes the s2suspend?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: Linux doesnt tough the hdd till it does the install
<Tallken> mifritscher: nop
<Linux_Galore> touch*
<biberao> Linux_Galore
<Tallken> mifritscher: awaying
<biberao> so can be the cd problems?
<biberao> but it was working yesterday
<Linux_Galore> biberao: not the cd read what I posted
<biberao> maybe the drive
<mifritscher> btw, on a 8.04 there isn't s2*
<biberao> Linux_Galore what for use driver cd?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: you dont
<frybye> hi - how can I view the file /dev/sndstat - with OPEN i get a menu but cant find kate or similar anywhere?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: you force it to black list the problem hardware thus it goes into a normal install
<Linux_Galore> biberao: as I said read what I posted
<biberao> i did that
<biberao> happens the same
<Linux_Galore> biberao: so does it ask you for the CD ?
<biberao> yes
<biberao> i chose enter
<Linux_Galore> then hit enter
<biberao> but it was already frozen
<biberao> maybe ill use
<biberao> usb pen
<Linux_Galore> sounds like a bad cd
<biberao> to install ubuntu
<biberao> no
<biberao> it worked yesterday
<frybye> even when i run kdesudo kate and go to /dev/sndstat it wont let me read it...????
<biberao> to install 2 ubuntus
<biberao> i think the drive fried
<biberao> dvd drive
<Linux_Galore> aah, swap it then
<biberao> or maybe the HDD
<biberao> something happen
<biberao> cant i use usb?
<biberao> to install it?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: yes if the bios supports it
<biberao> it does
<aji_> Does someone know why hydrogen in ubuntu intrepid is crashing whole computer?
<biberao> Linux_Galore isnt there an utility
<biberao> ?
<Linux_Galore> biberao: yes google it, there are a few howto's
<XVampireX> Boo :D
<Linux_Galore> aji_: run it in the command line see were its bugging out
<biberao> i cant remember the one
<biberao> arr
<biberao> brb
<biberao> live usb creator
<aji_> Linux_Galore, http://pastebin.com/d15086b71
<aji_> after that welcome screen starts, and then total crash
<aji_> i have to reboot whole computer
<biberao> aji_ isnt that old version?
<aji_> im running inteprid x86_64 "installation with Linux wotan 2.6.26-1-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Fri Aug 29 12:39:10 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<biberao> i mean
<biberao> hydrogen
<XVampireX> I've got a little problem, if anyone could help me :D
<XVampireX> So I had KDE4, and I also had the gtk-qt engine, now I'm on Gnome and gtk-qt engine is still working, though I uninstalled KDE4...
<derspankster> pretty quiet this time about the new version. Any reason to get excited about an upgrade from those of you running the beta?
<teethdood> I couldn't boot into Ibex using the latest kernel for the past couple of days, had to use the "Last Successful Boot." Anyone experiencing the same thing?
<platius> teethdood;  2.6.27-4-generic is booting fine 4 me
<mifritscher> Tallken: it is NOT related to the dmcrypt
<mifritscher> Tallken:  it seems that there even sould exist no s2suspend
<m3F> hi
<m3F> i downloaded the intrepid beta, but it does not recognize one of my hard disc drives (the primary one), is this a known bug in the installer? i can see the 5 partitions in the LiveCD, but, when i run the installation process the primary hard drive appears empty.
<m3F> or maybe my liveCD is the broken one?
<m3F> i do not think so, because the live CD runs good, and i can see does partitions in nautilus running the liveCD
<m3F> those partitions*
<mifritscher> sorry, mean s2ram
<m3F> ?
<m3F> btw, i really like ubuntu, becouse of the art of the stuff and the great integration between gnome and compiz and awn
<m3F> but one thing i really do not like at all is the pour PulseAudio integration
<rski> no idea
<rski> file a bug
<teethdood> m3F: have you tried mounting it manually? does it still appear empty?
<m3F> i thought maybe in this new release, with the new Alsa the things would change, but it seems they are not
<mifritscher> Tallken: after a bit searching, I assume that s2ram was forgot to pack in uwsusp
<m3F> why ubuntu does not improve his audio system? PulseAudio is really pour in Ubuntu, even the new Intrepid
<Frijolie> hola?
<m3F> teethdood: i see my partitions in the Nautilus Live CD, if i mount it, i could not install anything there
<m3F> Frijolie: hola amigo
<Frijolie> I'm looking at upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid via LiveCD, but I don't want to overwrite my current /home partition
<Frijolie> is this an easy task, or something a little more advanced?
<m3F> Frijolie: there is a command you have to run to upgrade from hardy to intrepid
<Frijolie> the updrade -d
<m3F> Frijolie: there is an app for that
<Tallken> mifritscher: ??? weird
<bytor4232> upgrade-manager -d
<m3F> yes, that one
<Frijolie> bytor4232: yeah that thanks
<Tallken> mifritscher: but I can suspend, so that's weird
<Frijolie> m3F: wouldn't it be better to do a fresh install?
<m3F> Frijolie: personally, i do not like to upgrade, always problems
<bytor4232> So far the move from Hardy to Intrepid went fabulous with me, except for one problem.  NetworkManager on my Laptop forgot my security key for my wireless access point.
<m3F> bytor4232: really a very little problem, right?
<Frijolie> m3F: I had problems with the Feisty --> Gutsy upgrade by doing it that way
<bytor4232> I have all my desktops and my primary laptop upgraded.  The only thing thats still Hardy is my server, which will probably stay hardy for a while.
<bytor4232> m3F: yeah, just had to enter the key back in.
<m3F> Frijolie: me too
<Frijolie> bytor4232: due to LTS right?
<bytor4232> m3F: More of an annoyance.
<bytor4232> Frijolie: Yes
<bytor4232> Frijolie: Its a server afterall.
<mifritscher> Tallken: back to the s2disk issue: it works now from an unencrypted disk :-)
<mifritscher> Tallken: , what do oyu have in yours /etc/acpi/sleep.sh?
<Frijolie> when you do the "upgrade-manager -d" does that change your repos over to Intrepid as well?
<m3F> Frijolie: it have to, that is a must
<kiba> hi
<mifritscher> Tallken: , I try to put back the echo disk/mem in it
<kiba> it seem that the latest kernel image doesn't work for me
<aji_> Why in intrepid there is no AUDIO group?
<kiba> how do I kill the kdm?
<aji_> i had to create it manually to edit limits.conf to support realtime cabaplities
<m3F> why Pulseaudio is so pour in Ubuntu?
<mifritscher> Tallken: ah, even in /etc/acpi there is the echo command
<mifritscher> ->patching pm-suspend
<m3F> i have lots of problems in hardy to set my audio system to surround, due to Pulseaudio is not well implemented in ubuntu
 * kiba wonders how to kill the kdm
<kiba> my kdm is not behaving
<m3F> kiba, maybe if you install gdm over kdm
<m3F> or maybe is you remove and purge kdm and install it back
<Frijolie> well I'm in the process of backing up my data now...so if I have to wipe it I won't loose data
<markit> kiba: /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<m3F> :)
<Frijolie> m3f: I agree PulseAudio blows! I'm having troubles with it in Hardy, but have been told that may be fixed in Intrepid. My main reason for the upgrade
<m3F> i seems Ubuntu worry about everything but Sound System (Pulse Audio)
<XVampireX> Does anyone here have problem with enabling totem bbc plugin?
<mifritscher> Tallken: found the finally pproblem it seems
<Tallken> I don't know what makes rcconf show a whole new world of init scripts available to enable/disable now, but I like it :D
<Tallken> mifritscher: what?
<mifritscher> pm-action's configfile that it is defaulting to kernel
<aji_> so why there is no audio group in intrepid?
<mifritscher> but it ueses uwsusp as deafult
<mifritscher> ->I set it to kernel
<mifritscher> ->works :-)
<mifritscher> the only problem is the gpu now ;)
<m3F> i love the eye candy, and ubuntu is the best for me in that matter, but music is my lover, and ubuntu does not care to much about my lover, that is sad for me :(
<Tallken> mifritscher:
<Tallken> mifritscher: cool
<Tallken> mifritscher: gotta go, cya! good luck with that :)
<mifritscher> Tallken: bye :-)
<mifritscher> ah
<mifritscher> grml
<sourcemaker> I have big problems with kde 8.10...
<sourcemaker> kde does not start with my old kde home
<sourcemaker> and with a fresh kde home... there are two directories .kde and kde4... why?
<m3F> sourcemaker: fresh intrepid installation?
<sourcemaker> m3F: no upgrade from hardy...
<sourcemaker> and the upgrade manager also crashed...
<m3F> sourcemaker: hardy gnome and then you upgrade to intrepid gnome?
<sourcemaker> m3F: so I installed the packages via command line... but i hope that there is no difference
<m3F> sourcemaker: did you installed kde or kde4 in your hardy gnome before?
<Chousuke> acuster: I auppoaw .kde = kde3 and .kde4 is for 4
<sourcemaker> m3F: no... hardy kubuntu kde
<Chousuke> er
<sourcemaker> m3F: kde4
<Chousuke> sourcemaker: even
<m3F> sourcemaker: you have to start from that, telling that you had hrdy kde4
<thepeon> Anybody have some time to help me get a nvidia 8600 and dual monitors set up.  I'm lost
<sourcemaker> m3F: I was using kde4.1 using hardy... that I started the upgrade manager... to upgrade my system to intrepid...
<sourcemaker> m3F: while installing the new packages... (after download has been completed)... the upgrade manager crashed :-)
<sourcemaker> m3F: so I installed the packages via command line... apt-get dist-upgrade... and restarted my system...
<sourcemaker> I renamed my old .kde4 profile... because kde did not start with this profile... and I also renamed the old .kde3 profile... because I think it is deprecated...
<m3F> sourcemaker: maybe you have to make "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix the crashed upgrade
<sourcemaker> m3F: yes... I have done... all packages are installed
<sourcemaker> m3F: but now... kde creates 2 directories... (1) .kde (2) .kde4... which one is the right?
<kiba> did anybody got amarok-kde4 working?
<kiba> it doesn't like to play network
<kiba> well..it couldn't play a stream
<m3F> sourcemaker: i do not know if the Kubuntu kde4 upgrade is set up as good as the Ubuntu distro upgrade
<biberao> hello
<m3F> sourcemaker: ok, i heard that the new Kubuntu kde4 is not installing in the old .kde4, so the new distro upgrade set your system to the .kde instead of the old .kde4
<m3F> sourcemaker: then, your new system works with the .kde
<sourcemaker> m3F: yes... I have tried this... renaming .kde4 to .kde3... but then.. kde does not start... only a black screen
<m3F> sourcemaker: i guess the .kde4 is useless now
<sourcemaker>  renaming .kde4 to .kde...
<sourcemaker> damm
<m3F> no no
<m3F> sourcemaker: your .kde4 is useless, you do not have to rename
<ianliu_88> how can I install other languages for openoffice? I wanted pt-br spellchecker
<m3F> sourcemaker: actually,i think you have to remove it
<sourcemaker> m3F: why? I would like to use my old configuration and application data?
<m3F> sourcemaker: i am not an ubuntu developer, but i think your old personal .kde4 stuff is no longer to be used, becouse the Kubuntu kde4 distro upgrade does not match your old hardy stuff
<m3F> because of the .kde4 and the new .kde
<m3F> for Kubuntu, it is very different than in gnome ubuntu
<m3F> because gnome hardy does not need to set a new .gnome :D
<m3F> sourcemaker: i suggest, move manually all your personal stuf from your .kde4 to the new .kde and then remove the .kde4
<m3F> sourcemaker: even better, i suggest you have to ask in #kubuntu, not here maybe
<stdin> m3F: #kubuntu does not support intrepid
<m3F> stdin: so, who does?
<stdin> here
<m3F> stdin: here?
<m3F> ok
<stdin> #ubuntu+1 is for all (official) *buntu variant development versions
<Delvien> after the last update did anyone elses network card (not the e1000e) not work anymore?
<m3F> stdin: why ubuntu does not care about Pulse Audio?, other distros have a much better Pulse integration (Mandriva for example)
<stdin> I don't use pulse audio, so don't know
<m3F> :)
<skyjumper> m3F: what's wrong with it in ubuntu?
<m3F> stdin: i need that for surround with audigy SE 7.1 sound card
<thepeon> Anybody have time to help me with a disply problem
<Delvien> m3F what is the benefit of pulseaudio anyway
<skyjumper> Delvien: it takes sound from any number sources at the same time, and outputs to any number of outputs (potentially over the network also)
<m3F> Delvien: pulse audio is a sound server, i can duplicate the channels for my sound card, to have surround
<Delvien> i see.
<m3F> Delvien: i cannot get surround with ALSA by itself
<Delvien> im partially deaf, so my 7.1 sounds the same for me :D
<m3F> i do not why, but Mandriva asks me if i want surround from the beginning of the instalation process and, when the installation ends, i have surround, something that i can not see in Ubuntu anywhere!!!!!!
<m3F> sound system in ubuntu is crappy
<Delvien> I agree
<Delvien> but its a sacrafice for everything else
<m3F> :)
<m3F> Delvien: that is my problem, of course, the sacrifice :(
<m3F> Delvien: i love music, ubuntu makes my sound card play noises
<Delvien> m3f my sound is pefect. using pulseaudio atm
<m3F> shows me around 7 sound devices, when there is just one sound card
<XVampireX> !realtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime
<Delvien> m3f only one here :x
<XVampireX> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<XVampireX> How do I install rt on 8.10 ?
<Delvien> XVampireX: if you were looking for realtime, i dont think an RT kernel is the one for you. Hold on
<XVampireX> I need it for ubuntu studio, I'm a musician...
<m3F> XVampireX: i would install Ubuntu Studio, but i do not have a DVD rom drive
<XVampireX> I installed it via apt...
<XVampireX> and it didn't come with the real time kernel
<Delvien> XVampireX: I see, i thought you were looking for realtime codec
<XVampireX> heh
<Delvien> XVampireX: Have you installed the rt kernel package>
<berniv6> anyone else on kubuntu 8.10 with kde4 redrawing problems that tonights kwin packet (4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2) did not fix?
<XVampireX> Delvien, not exactly... it doesn't let me :-/
<Delvien> XVampireX:  elaborate
<m3F> XVampireX: i have the Ubuntu Studio installer, but i do not have a DVD drive :'(
<XVampireX>   linux-rt: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-rt (= 2.6.26.1.5) but it is not going to be installed
<XVampireX> E: Broken packages
<Delvien> XVampireX: sudo apt-get install -f
<Delvien> err, hold on that could be wrong
<XVampireX> that command gives me nothing
<Delvien> been a while hehe
<XVampireX> Might have to downgrade to 8.04 studio
<XVampireX> I'll just download it :P
<XVampireX> I think it's worth it anyway
<Delvien> XVampireX:  might be broken with ibex anyway, since its still in beta
<XVampireX> yeah
<Delvien> XVampireX:  unless you want to spend time submitting bugs
<XVampireX> nah...
<XVampireX> Hmm, 32 bit or 64 bit? I 'll choose 32bit this time
<Delvien> XVampireX:  try sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<XVampireX> doesn't work :D
<rmn> i broke the boot sequence.  bios does no longer start to boot linux, but doing so from the rescue cd works fine (boot from first hdd).  boot-flag dropped?
<Delvien> elaborate XVampireX
<XVampireX> doesn't fix anything
<Delvien> XVampireX:  what does it give you
<XVampireX> I know what those commands are supposed to do :D
<Delvien> rmn what is the error?
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<XVampireX> Reading package lists... Done
<XVampireX> Building dependency tree
<XVampireX> Reading state information... Done
<XVampireX> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Delvien> XVampireX:  did you remove the broken packages?
<rmn> Delvien, no error.  bios just blinks underscore.  as in no bootable devices
<XVampireX> Nevermind I'll just get 8.04.1 studio I'll be fine :)
<rmn> Delvien, i remade initramfs
<Delvien> rmn but does it give you an error, just blinks and thats it?
<Delvien> XVampireX:  smart thinking
<XVampireX> Besides I have to figure out  how to get zynaddsubfx to work with midi on linux
<XVampireX> although with the amount of VSTis that I have, I don't need zynaddsubfx :D
<rmn> Delvien, just blinks forever.  and as said when i force it to book from the first hdd via the alternate cd it goes through grub as usual
<XVampireX> It's too... electronic and fake anyway
<Delvien> XVampireX:  not a sound guy, sounds like gibberish to me. Is there a flux capacitor involved?
<XVampireX> Well, MIDI is the messages used mostly by digital music instruments that go from them to the PC and back...
<thepeon> Has anyone else had issues with X on 64 bit upgrades?
<XVampireX> VSTi's are virtual studio technology instruments... that means you can get a synthesizer or digital piano and use midi to control another virtual instrument on the PC :D
<XVampireX> If you want me to get into detail I don't mind :D
<Delvien> *snoozes*
<Delvien> huh? what
<Delvien> :P
<rmn> Delvien, do you know of a way to check if the boot-flag is set?
<XVampireX> and zynaddsubfx is a ladspa plugin (the VSTis technology for linux) :P
<Delvien> rmn install CD is the only way i know, you can check the partitions when it asks you have to partition Select manual
<rmn> Delvien, ok, but that involves a new install.  after changing menu.lst for grub is there a command I should run (i think lilo required that back in its day)?
<Delvien> rmn you dont have to install, just get to that menu
<Delvien> rmn it doesnt change anything
<rmn> Delvien, ok.  i'll try gparted first though.  seem to recall that it could see that flag
<Delvien> rmn should be able to, but i havent used that tool in years
<Dylan^> hey everyone, when trying to boot into ibex, i get some errors spouting about my sr0, has this happened to anyone yet?
<Dylan^> if it hasn't, i'll get more details
<rmn> reboot attempt...
<Delvien> gl
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<dylan__> "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1424776" "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178097"
<dylan__> it does that three times when trying to boot into live cd environment
<dylan__> i
<dylan__> any ideas? :(
<dmh65> memory?
<CarlFK> dylan try the 'check cd for errors' ?
<dylan__> alright
<dylan__> looks like it's trying to boot into ubuntu...
<CarlFK> sorta
<dylan__> alright, that did exactly the same thing
<dylan__> this is the second cd i've tried as well
<CarlFK> the test program needs to be able to read the cd and display output
<Delvien> dylan__ sr0 sounds like a cdrom drive aye?
<CarlFK> which is what an OS 'does'
<Delvien> or a media card reader
<dylan__> i'm guessing so Delvien
<Delvien> dylan__ you have ubuntu already installed ?
<dylan__> no, this is live cd
<dylan__> i've been able to use wubi to install
<dylan__> but that's not what i wish to do
<Delvien> do you have a media card reader installed?
<dylan__> yes, but nothing is in theree
<Delvien> try disconnecting it from the mobo and booting
<dylan__> that could be problematic with my laptop's warranty ;)
<dylan__> and it's an asus bios, so it has a horribly limited amount of settings
<CarlFK> or tr pluggin something in, give it something to read from
<dylan__> alright
<CarlFK> (totally guessing here...)
<Delvien> dylan__ ah, didnt know it was a lappy
<Delvien> dylan__ well cant you just take some wire cutters and chop it off the board ? :D
<dylan__> well it appears the girlfriend has stolen my camera, so nothing to plug in there
<dylan__> i'm going to go test the cd in her computer
<Delvien> dylan__ is it just not booting to live cd?
<dylan__> no, it gets past the splash screen
<dylan__> and hits busybox
<dylan__> i can get a initramfs prompt
<Delvien> dylan__ is it a live cd
<dylan__> yes
<Delvien> dylan__ try and alternative CD
<dylan__> yeah i'm going to go burn a new one with higher quality cds
<dylan__> i got it through torrent, so md5 hashes are definitely the same as sending end
<thepeon> could still use some help with my xserver desplay problems when someone has a chance
<Tuv0k> how do you restart the pulseaudio server?
<Tuv0k> and why is it dying on me after a few hours or whenedver flash crashes
<Tuv0k> I have to reboot to regain audio?
<Tuv0k> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart does restart the server
<Delvien> Tuv0k they are still working on it
<Delvien> Tuv0k several bugs are opened up about pulse
<Delvien> thepeon whats happening
<Tuv0k> thanks
<thepeon> Delvien, every time I change the drivers and reboot X, it kicks me into low grafics mode
<Delvien> thepeon what gfx card
<thepeon> nvidia 8600 GT XXX
<Delvien> I have the same card,
<Delvien> do you have the nvidia-glx-new package installed?
<thepeon> I'll take a look
<void^> that's nvidia-glx-177 now
<thepeon> Yea, I installed that last night both manualy and through the restricted drivers
<Delvien> void^ ah, thanks :D
<thepeon> when I did it manualy, I realoaded X with no problem, but when I went to setup the second monitor, I had to reboot and it went into low graphics again
<Delvien> you disconnect the 2nd monitor and try again?
<thepeon> Let me give that a try
<rzk> http://www.ubuntista.com/filez/ubuntu-logo_by-ubuntista-com_1.jpg
<thepeon> Delvien, getting met with the low-graphics mode again
<Delvien> thepeon using intrepid right?
<marlies> ahhhhhh
<thepeon> "Faild to load module 'type1' (module does not exist,0)
<thepeon> yep
<Delvien> hmm
<thepeon> 64 bit
<Delvien> eww
<thepeon> I dont like the "eww"...
<marlies> I have installed the upgrade directly from the upgrade tool, and now when I start I put my user name and password and then keeps there waiting let's say for nautilus, but I an not sure, some suggestions boys ?!!? and girls ?!!?!
<Delvien> thepeon do you have restricted modules installed?
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<thepeon> I did for hardy, do I have to install it again?
<dylan__> gah, ibex hates me.
<dmh65> try to remember that Ibex is using xorg 7.4
<Delvien> thepeon you are running a different kernel, of course you do
<dmh65> ati driver stops at xorg 7.3
<thepeon> oh
<Delvien> thepeon linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-4-generic (or whatever one you are running )
<thepeon> what else would I be running other then generic?
<Delvien> thepeon sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic should work
<Delvien> thepeon in a terminal run "uname -r"
<marlies> I have installed the upgrade directly from the upgrade tool, and now when I start I put my user name and password and then keeps there waiting let's say for nautilus, but I an not sure, some suggestions boys ?!!? and girls ?!!?!
<marlies> I mean the beta ibex upgrade
<thepeon> 2.6.24-17-generic
<Delvien> marlies that is broken english and i cant understand it "and then keeps there waiting let's say for nautilus"
<dmh65> marlies upgrade what?
<Delvien> thepeon aye do this "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<thepeon> already installed
<Delvien> thepeon wait.. why are you using hardy's kernel with intrepid
<dmh65> I hardly even watch a dvd in Linux, boot to vista for that :)
<thepeon> If I am, I'm not meaing to
<marlies> I mean the beta ibex upgrade
<marlies> I have installed the upgrade directly from the upgrade tool, and now when I start I put my user name and password and then keeps there waiting let's say for nautilus, but I an not sure, some suggestions boys ?!!? and girls ?!!?!
<Delvien> thepeon should be using x.x.27-x
<dmh65> marlies why not do a fresh install?
<marlies> cause I want to keep old programas file and so
<aji_> Anyone have a Intel X4500HD display adapter?
<Delvien> marlies repeating the question doesnt mean someone is going to answer it
<marlies> can I do that ?
<dmh65> just backem up
<marlies> sorry Delvien
<marlies> if I don't repeat it
<marlies> then no body will see it
<dmh65> just backup your files
<Delvien> marlies I already said i saw it, and i dont understand what you are asking
<thepeon> nope, 2.6.24-17, how do I fix that
<Delvien> thepeon reboot and boot into the proper kernel from the grub menu
<Delvien> thepeon (the newest) .27
<marlies> well, I have upgraded, to ibex beta, and then I could not started up the system anymore, stop after logging in
<Delvien> thepeon i had troubles with .24 kernel in intrepid
<Delvien> marlies any error?
<thepeon> I didn't see one listed, I'll get to grub and let you know what I have.
<marlies> well during the upgrade, there were somethings that could not be setted up
<marlies> so I have passed it over as only option that existed
<thepeon> Delvien, I have x.x.24-17-generic and x.x.24-16openvz and generic, no .27
<Delvien> thepeon and you are in intrepid?
<dmh65> marlies is it wise to upgrade a stable production sytem to a testing beta, you tell me!
<thepeon> no, sitting at grub
<dmh65> *system
<marlies> yes, I have learned now
<dmh65> :)
<Delvien> Well i mean you have intrepid installed
<thepeon> infact grup stil says 8.04 for all the kernel options
<thepeon> yes
<dmh65> backup your important stuff and do a fresh install, all will be fine then
<marlies> ok
<marlies> thank you
<marlies> then
<dmh65> your welcome
<Delvien> thepeon then you arent in intrepid :p
<aji_> what is status of intel driver?
<Delvien> aji_ still blacklisted
<aji_> Delvien, why?
<Delvien> aji_ still broken is my guess
<aji_> Delvien, oh the e1000e
<td123> aji_: because the developers can't do everything at once...
<marlies> hey guys I could enter, in gnome safe mode
<aji_> ok, but i meant intel display adapter
<marlies> and I can start yakuake
<Delvien> aji_ ah, dont know
<marlies> but no alt f2 or so
<td123> aji_: why is that blacklisted?
<rzk> td123: it can brick the EPROM
<marlies> maybe you know something from the command line
<td123> rzk: thats the intel network card...
<rzk> i know
<aji_> i have x4500hd (g45-chipset) and i have to disable dri if i want to use it
<thepeon> Delvien, I run system monitor and under system it says I'm running 8.10
<td123> rzk: I was asking why the graphics was blacklisted
<aji_> i made bug raport already
<rzk> oh.
<Delvien> thepeon hmm, i think your install is borked or something
<thepeon> could it be a grub issue??
<aji_> td123, no no.. graphic intel driver is no blacklisted,
<td123> rzk: if you've read any linux news recently, you heard about that bug :P
<thepeon> or is there a way to upgrade the kernel
<td123> aji_: you said the display adapter..
<Delvien> thepeon install it via synaptic
<aji_> td123, yes i asked if someone know what is status of intel display adapter driver, cause it creates hard locks
<dmh65> how long has the synaptic pkg manager been around?
<marlies> Delvien I have made dpkg --configure -a in yakuake and it gaves me a lot of errors
<dmh65> I used SuSE for years so I am new to debian and ubuntu
<thepeon> Delvien, what package?
<Delvien> marlies sorry, not a KDE guys
<Delvien> thepeon the kernel packages
<thepeon> linux-headers?
<marlies> well Im using gnome
<dmh65> marlies your system is corrupt, I reall would recommend a fresh install
<Delvien> marlies yakuake is kde terminal
<Eld> kde4 was ok on 8.04 but it's really slow on 8.10, does any body has the same problem ?
<td123> aji_: conversation got confusing since there is an "intel" bug with the network card.. :D
<dmh65> *really
<marlies> Delvien but the only thing I could start was yakuake when I have entered in gnome safemode
<marlies> okokko
<td123> Eld: wait for the release
<Eld> that doesn't answer my question
<aji_> td123, yeah, i have that problem also :-D but im using nintendo wii usb ethernet adaper for network access
<Eld> is you say "wait for the release" to anybody reporting a problem, testing the beta won't help at all
<Delvien> thepeon the thing is, intrepid should of installed it, which tells me your install is messed up
<dmh65> Eld I find kde4 not very good on anything
<td123> Eld: the reason why it is slow is because optimizations are most likely disabled and debugging symbols aren't excluded... know before you install
<Delvien> thepeon which tells me there could be more wrong
<Eld> but gnome seems ok
<Eld> and it's really slow, don't think that's just because of a debug build
<td123> Eld: do you want a link so you could read about this furthur?
<dmh65> kde 3.5.7+ is the best :)
<thepeon> Delvien, So would I be better just to whipe and start over?
<Eld> td123: sure
<Delvien> thepeon thats my belief
<td123> Eld: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimization_(computer_science) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debug_symbol
<dmh65> ximian xd2 was the best, loved that
<Eld> ...
<Eld> I'm not that noob... thought it would be specific to that problem
<Rotlaus> I just put a fresh installation of Intrepid on my Netbook, did a fully update and installed the nonfree flasplugin, but it doesn't work neither in firefox nor in opera. How can i get it to work?
<td123> Eld: apparently you are because you are asking these questions
<Eld> as I said before, it's really slow, and I don't think it's ONLY because of the debugging simbols
<marlies> ok, last question, how I can start the bottom bar or let's say the gonme enviroment
<marlies> ?
<dmh65> gnome-panel
<td123> Eld: oh, well.. if you ask detail lacking questions, you will get bad answers...
<marlies> thank you dmh65
<dmh65> thank me when it works
<Eld> if you read what I said you wouldn't be making those bad answers
<td123> Eld: please post the line that i missed
<Eld> <Eld> and it's really slow, don't think that's just because of a debug build
<td123> Eld: ... that was a minute a go. you asked your question like 10 minutes a go
<dmh65> Rotlaus when you surf a site that needs flash what does the browser say?
<Eld> well anyway, you don't have any answer to my question obviously
<Eld> I was just looking for someone using kde4 to have his feeling about it
<td123> Eld: why do you argue with me when I'm actually try to teach / help you?
<Rotlaus> I get the standard 'Get the latest Flash player' link.
<td123> Eld: I run ubuntu8.10 + kde4 under a vm and it works pretty fast.
<Eld> cause you seem to think that every one around you is a noob and your first answer to a problem report is "wait for the release"
<Eld> ok
<Eld> so it might be specific to my computer
<Eld> that's what I wanted to hear
<dmh65> Eld most people who use Ubuntu like Gnome and dont bother with KDE unfortunately
<Eld> thanks
<dmh65> xfce is becoming very popular though
<td123> Eld: unfortunatly a lot of people I see in here are what you say you aren't
<dmh65> xubuntu is good
<td123> dmh65: did you ever check out lxde?
<dmh65> no, :)
<dmh65> sounds interesting :)
<td123> dmh65: it is lighter then xfce and only includes the minimal things for a de
<dmh65> quite a traditionist here I am afraid
<dmh65> lighter :)
<td123> dmh65: you would be using gnome if you were :P
<dmh65> I find normal Ubuntu very light, guess my pc is not bad
<td123> dmh65: light in your resources (% used :D)
<dmh65> yes
<dmh65> happy with Gnome
<td123> dmh65: my 10 year old computer seems to think otherwise :D
<dmh65> haha
<dmh65> 486
<dmh65> my first was a 486 with 4mb ram :)
<dmh65> this one has 3gb and a dual processor
<td123> dmh65: 686, p3
<dmh65> running a bit faster than the first I might add
<dmh65> amd64
<dmh65> nothing expensive mind
<dmh65> pc's are quite cheap these days
<dmh65> I saw a acer gemstone laptop 17" screen on the web the other day for 350 euros
<dmh65> wish I bought it, cant find the site now
<s0u][ight> hello the new gnome is nice!! :D
<s0u][ight> just upgraded to beta and i've liked it;)
<s0u][ight> compiz-real gave a problem and the bug is being uploaded
<s0u][ight> the new driver works great as well :D
<SebNaitsabes> do I really need to re install?   Hardy  to Ibex upgrade screwed up, because I lost power.   and for some reason it has hardy  repos when I run aptitude or apt-get even though they are not in my sources.list
<SebNaitsabes> and it can't download anything also
<s0u][ight> quodlibet doesn't work anymore :(
<Tallken> what is this: [ 2557.835258] Pid: 8197, comm: modprobe Tainted: G        W 2.6.27-4-generic #1 ?
<Tallken> "Tainted: G" ?
<sysdoc> I just did some updates from the update mgr and after a reboot I got another update notification for restricted drivers. Now the restricted drivers is presenting 3 options for the Nvidia drivers. I'm currently running ver 173, I have a choice of two others ver 73 ver and 96. Does anyone know which is actually the newest??
<Tallken> no idea, Intel here
<Tallken> guys, can someone check this and tell me if that is what I suppose it is: http://pastebin.com/m3b42cb29
<Tallken> I thought an OOPS in a module would bring the system down?
<Tallken> or it isn't a OOPS?
<dmh65> guys, hardy to ibex
<dmh65> upgrade
<dmh65> is that wise?
<dmh65> at this stage
<Tallken> dmh65: it's never wise until it's final
<dmh65> lol
<Tallken> dmh65: even then, wait for a few days
<Tallken> dmh65: but myself had to try, so I'm with the beta
<dmh65> lots of people are saying they have problems, its hardy suprising :)
<dmh65> pun
<dmh65> I installed the beta afresh and have not added a thing but updates
<dmh65> all is fine with me
<sourcemaker> is there a frontend für strigi?
<Tallken> I've had an issue with usbserial
<Tallken> I think I misconfigured the APN with NetworkManager
<Tallken> and couldn't connect
<Tallken> and got the usbserial to print an error
<Tallken> at http://pastebin.com/m3b42cb29
<blackvd> So I got bored yesterday and decided to upgrade to Ibex figuring if it broke it fixing it would give me something to do. Well it beyond the call of duty when it broke my system. Unable to get any nvidia drivers to load so far, trying to open any folders opens vlc instead. are these standard problems so far?
<dmh65> thing is as well bugs will not get seen and sorted as long as people dont try, so I will add some stuff I think
<Tallken> also, kppp doesn't reset the traffic count
<dmh65> !nivida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<dmh65> !nvidea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea
<Tallken> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<dmh65> thanks
<Tallken> lol
<Tallken> np
<blackvd> yeah I've been through that before
<dmh65> drivers are not there yet$
<dmh65> its xorg 7.4 not 7.3
<dmh65> atleast for ati
<dmh65> which is what I am waiting for
<YaManicKill> can i ask what people think of 8.10 beta?
<blackvd> yeah none of the drivers will load
<dmh65> fine but no vid drivers
<blackvd> also every app I have crashes when I try to run it
<dmh65> not that bad for me
<dmh65> blackvd hardy works fine for you?
<blackvd> yep
<YaManicKill> so far on my laptop everything works perfectly
<blackvd> great
<dmh65> wierd
<blackvd> oh yeah also I have no sound
<blackvd> I have  a dell so its certified hardware
<dmh65> acer here
<blackvd> inspiron 6400
<dmh65> aspire 3100 desktop
<YaManicKill> i've yet to test it on my desktop...but i'm not sure how it'll work with my motherboard, cause 8.04 doesnt work properly with it
<YaManicKill> my laptop is Toshiba Satellite pro L20
<dmh65> sold mine
<YaManicKill> and my desktops motherboard is an Nvidia 8200 - which for it nothing works properly with 8.04...so i'm going to try 8.10 soon
<dmh65> want a acer gemstone though badly lol
<YaManicKill> graphics dont work, sata doesnt work, sound doesn't work
<YaManicKill> so i really hope 8.10 will sort some of these issues
<dmh65> YaManicKill any distro work with it?
<YaManicKill> not that i've tried dmh65
<YaManicKill> supposodly the newest fedora works with it, but i cant seem to get it to work
<dmh65> try opensuse, then come back here
<YaManicKill> you think it might work?
<dmh65> next best
<YaManicKill> ok...well i've still not tried 8.10 beta yet...so we'll see
<ba5e> hi I am loading the live cd on a ATI x1950Pro and a DVI interface and when xorg loads the screen goes to powersave, any ideas?
<dmh65> if its not graphics related then Ubuntu is the best in my opinion
<YaManicKill> i mean, i've survived for a while without graphgics working. and i use an IDE hdd for the time being, and i have a pci sound card
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<YaManicKill> i'm ordering a sats-usb so i can then use my sata harddrive...and then the only thing really that bothers me is the grapgics
<sourcemaker> can I install "apt-get install kde" in intrepid to install the full kde?
<YaManicKill> sourcemaker, use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ba5e> hi ubottu the problem is I have no screen when xorg loads
<dmh65> is there not a kubuntu 8.10?
<sourcemaker> YaManicKill: I will install the complete kde... not only the kubuntu.desktop
<YaManicKill> ubuntu-desktop is full kde isn't it?
<YaManicKill> kubuntu*
<sourcemaker> YaManicKill: no
<YaManicKill> really? what does it miss out?
<dmh65> I never have gnome and kde on the same system
<YaManicKill> dmh65, i have before. infact...when i wasn't sure what WM i liked best...i has gnome, kde, xfce and flux installed at once
<dmh65> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10
<sysdoc> I run KDE and Gnome on the same system
<dmh65> happy for you
<YaManicKill> lol
<ba5e> booting of 810 livecd I have my monitor go to powersave - no screen
<dmh65> sourcemaker http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10
<sysdoc>  I just did some updates from the update mgr and after a reboot I got another update notification for restricted drivers. Now the restricted drivers is presenting 3 options for the Nvidia drivers. I'm currently running ver 173, I have a choice of two others ver 71 ver and 96. Does anyone know which is actually the newest??
<dmh65> cool
<dmh65> thanks
<ba5e> damn, how do I configure xorg?????
<cup0spam> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<cup0spam> heh
<dmh65> what drivers are on offer?
<cup0spam> i'm having the same problem
<cup0spam> just upgraded from hardy to ibex
<ba5e> what have xorg done in this latest 'minimal config'
<sourcemaker> dmh65: thanks
<cup0spam> get the above error
<dmh65> sysdoc what drivers are on offer for you?
<sysdoc> ver 173, 71 and 96
<dmh65> for nvidea
<cup0spam> i'm also having trouble with xorg and nvidia
<sysdoc> lol, ummmm yea
<dmh65> guys its xorg 7.4
<dmh65> not 7.3
<sysdoc> cup0spam: did you try installing a new driver that broke X?
<cup0spam> sysdoc: no. i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<ba5e> I have ATI, I hear xorg boot up and the sound play after logon on the livecd, but no display
<dmh65> makes me wonder if  Ibex will fall when it is released if the drivers aint there
<dmh65> opensource will deal with 2d and your screen rez but not 3d
<sysdoc> cup0spam: see if there is a xorg.conf.1 or it may be -1 file in /etc/X11/
<cup0spam> once i get the nvidia drivers installed and set up in the nvidia-settings-mangager thing, everything works fine.
<dmh65> I want basic desktop effects
<cup0spam> i just cant save it
<cup0spam> i manually added everything that it was going to add, into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cup0spam> rebooted
<cup0spam> and no dice
<cup0spam> something changed from 8.04 to 8.10
<dmh65> its called xorg 7.4
<sysdoc> "cup0spam: i just cant save it" < you can't save the xorg.conf file?
<cup0spam> sysdoc: i'm sure i can launch the nvidia thing with root
<dmh65> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#X.Org%207.4
<cup0spam> but i just did sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cup0spam> and added it in like that
<cup0spam> there should be no difference
<sysdoc> your right
<dmh65> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<sysdoc> Is there any other xorg.conf.XXX files in that dir?
<cup0spam> i was using nvidia-glx-new on ubuntu hardy
<cup0spam> just fine
<ba5e> a new failsafe X is intorduced? SURE but it dont bloody work!!!!!!!
<sysdoc> I broke X is exactly the same way
<dmh65> buy vista
<dmh65> have done with it
<cup0spam> sysdoc: sure i have backups
<cup0spam> but what changed?
<ba5e> I will stick with 804 for the mo
<dmh65> wise man
<dmh65> I will stick to playing Steam in Windows
<cup0spam> heh
<cup0spam> i'll make it work
<ba5e> if it cant even give me an X display using fairly old graphics hardware, not even low VGA res, it is crap
<dmh65> when they let you
<sysdoc> Well when I upgraded a file was xorg.conf.1 or it may have been -1 I don't recall
<dmh65> nothing works till its sorted
<dmh65> especially graphics
<ba5e> hehe
<ba5e> I will fix it.....I hope
<ba5e> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937921 I have posted there on a like problem
<dmh65> if only Linux had the budget and numerical customers as Windows heh :)
<Chousuke> lots of money goes into Linux
<dmh65> a bit more into vista
<Chousuke> most of it just goes on the server side
<Chousuke> desktop linux is still small
<dmh65> but cool
<ba5e> I would say more money goes into computers, the software is only a small amount of the outlay
<Frijolie> I've just recently upgraded to Intrepid and now my network manager applet is not working so I cannot connect to my wifi network
<Chousuke> on the server-side, Linux is huge :P
<dmh65> games have a lot to do with it as well I think
<ba5e> we use RH4 and 5 servers at work
<Chousuke> ba5e: millions of dollars go into development :/
<dmh65> my server is debian
<dmh65> I would not change
<dmh65> rock solid
<Frijolie> any ideas on how to get network-manager working?
<siretart> anyone interested in having an encoders enabled ffmpeg in intrepid? I have some test packages that desperatly need feedback with applications...
<Frijolie> Synaptic says that it's intsalled and that it's version 0.7
<ba5e> right, I will try to test the beta ISO again and troublkeshoot to get it working....
<Frijolie> how do you manually start network-manager? both "network-manager" and "gnome-network-manager" says "command not found"
<mazzen> nm-applet
<sourcemaker> how can I resolve dependencies problems?
<sourcemaker> apt-get install kde is not possible in intrepid...
<sysdoc> Easiest way is through Synaptic
<siretart> sourcemaker: sudo apt-get install -f
<sourcemaker> siretart: did not work... process died because of /usr/share/applications/kde4/step.desktop
<siretart> sourcemaker: then you should file a bug. but please check if it hasn't been reported yet
<sourcemaker> siretart: ok thanks
<Astral_Projectio> hi
<Astral_Projectio> i tried upgrading
<Astral_Projectio> but im stuck with aptitude dist-upgrade
<sourcemaker> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<Astral_Projectio> aptitude upgrade went well
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Astral_Projectio> http://pastebin.com/m487732f9
<Astral_Projectio> heres error
<Astral_Projectio> is there help for me? :)
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, How Can I dump edid.bin using "nv" driver ?
<sourcemaker> next question.... apt-get tells me... that there are unused packages... is this right... to remove this packagse? http://paste.ubuntu.com/53886/
<Astral_Projectio> any1?
<ianliu_88> anyone having problems with sound?
<ianliu_88> I run totem ubuntu\ Sax.ogg and get this error message:
<ianliu_88> ** Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<ianliu_88> pulsesink.c(487): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /play/visbin/abin/audiosinkbin/audio-sink/bin6/autoaudiosink1/autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-pulse
<Astral_Projectio> ok guys can i reinstall ubuntu hardy without formating (hurting my current configuration) . im stuck with intrepid upgrade
<sourcemaker> Astral_Projectio:  I had the same problem... but now.. intrepid is working fine :-)
<Astral_Projectio> but i cannot  upgrade to intrepid :|
<Astral_Projectio> dunno what is the problem
<Astral_Projectio> http://pastebin.com/m487732f9
<Astral_Projectio> heres the dump of aptitude dist-upgrade
<Astral_Projectio> i ran aptitude upgrade and it went fine
<Astral_Projectio> some packages are upgraded
<sourcemaker> aptitude dist-upgrade -f :-)
<antoranz> Hi, Guys!
<antoranz> I just updated to intrepid
<antoranz> I was using thye nvidia driver
<antoranz> I lost that in intrepid
<antoranz> i had to manually edit the xorg.conf file to set the driver to vesa so it started
<Astral_Projectio> sourcemaker, same thing with -f :\
<antoranz> what do I have to do now to get the nvidia driver working?
<Regel> tried reinstalling the driver?
<antoranz> but there are a number of nvidia-glx drivers and didn't know which one to use
<antoranz> 173?
<Frijolie> after an update I've got one package saying that it needs updating but it wont allow me to click on the checkmark to update it.
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: hola
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<Regel> Frijolie: why dont u way a few days and see if the problem goes away
<Regel> Maybe some unmet depencies or something similar..
<Regel> or then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frijolie> Regel: yeah, I guess that could be it. It's on the multiverse repo so could be a while
<Regel> yea, havent upgraded my Intrepid for 2 days or so
<Frijolie> The following packages have been kept back:  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Regel> try the dist-upgrade
<Regel> If it doesnt work, then wait
<Frijolie> looks like I'm waiting...D'oh!
<Regel> :D
<Novell> hmm
<Novell> X crash if I change resolution to 800x600 (intel GM965 gfx card)
<Astral_Projectio> can someone pls help me i'm stuck :|
<Frijolie> another thing that I've noticed is that my network-manager applet doesn't auto start
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> i have underestimated the intrepid release ;)
<s0u][ight> flash movies don't give sound in firefox :|
<td123> s0u][ight: did you install the flash pulseaudio support?
<biberao> hi
<biberao> cant i burn iso on a dvd?
<s0u][ight> td123, nope didn't hear of that before
<td123> biberao: yes
<biberao> ubuntu's iso'
<td123> yes
<biberao> td123 why doesnt work then?
<biberao> :|
<td123> biberao: I don't remember the package name, you have to install that so that other programs don't control the sound that flash outputs to.. google ubuntu flash pulseaudio problem..
<biberao> sorry?
<td123> google it...
<biberao> td123
<td123> biberao: theres a simple solution
<biberao> whats that got to do with my problem?
<biberao> flash sound?
<td123> biberao: yes....
<biberao> im lost now
<td123> biberao: then wait until 8.10
<biberao> what??
<td123> biberao: I explained to you exactly what to do/find
<biberao> td123
<s0u][ight> td123, thanks ;)
<biberao> i never said anything
<biberao> related with
<biberao> flash
<td123> lol, stupid tab completion, sry biberao
<biberao> td123 but glady
<biberao> that you told me that
<biberao> because i was wondering
<biberao> which flashplugin package to install
<td123> biberao: :D google it, I don't remember
<biberao> i saw -pulse the normal one and the other
<biberao> so pulse is that flash isnt controlled then
<biberao> right?
<td123> it adds pulseaudio support to flash which will cause other programs to not interfere with flashs audio output
<td123> err, you could try searching in synaptic for "flash pulseaudio support" ;P
<biberao> cool then
<biberao> i have always had problems
<biberao> with youtube sound
<biberao> thanks td123
<biberao> behave
<biberao> .P
<danbh_intrepid> td123: that package should not be necessary in intrepid
<DigitalFiz> how can i find out what capture cards will be support in intrepid when its finally release at the end of this month?
<danbh_intrepid> td123: I thought there were a bunch of fixes to pulseaudio in intrepid that resolved those issues...
<danbh_intrepid> DigitalFiz: I don't really know, but I thought that ubuntu relied mostly upstream for driver development
<danbh_intrepid> ie, the kernel
<danbh_intrepid> so the answer might be that you just have to test it.
<DigitalFiz> i thought so too but i was told greater support for capture cards and video devices in intrepid i tried it last night and mine still dont work but i dunno how old the iso is it is the last beta
<DigitalFiz> just hoping ill get a last minute woo hoo my card works heeh
<danbh_intrepid> DigitalFiz: is there a bug report for your card?
<DigitalFiz> i dont think so but i was givin a possible solution of which my abilities are not capible of doing hehe
<danbh_intrepid> whats that?
<DigitalFiz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504
<DigitalFiz> part of 1 driver does what i need and part of another one does the rest
<DigitalFiz> so if those parts could be combined then it would probably work
<danbh_intrepid> well,  according to the guy who posted, you are screwed
<DigitalFiz> hehe
<DigitalFiz> im almost willing to accept that
<danbh_intrepid> seriously, in this case, IMHO, you should use windows if you want to use that device
<robert__> anyone know why compiz cube caps don't work in beta? i have to use the cylinder view to see the top and bottom caps
<DigitalFiz> yeah i got a laptop with windows on it but i was hoping to use it on this machine :/
<robert__> for some reason the cube caps plugin has been removed in 8.10 beta
<DigitalFiz> danbh_intrepid, you know of any webcams that look decent in linux? my webcam looks great in windows but always looks like crap in linux
<robert__> does anyone know why the cube caps plugin has been removed?
<danbh_intrepid> DigitalFiz: well, I bought one because it was supported in linux, but I'm still going to use it in windows
<danbh_intrepid> because the webcam software sucks
<DigitalFiz> yeah
<DigitalFiz> someone needs to make a tricaster for linux hehe
<danbh_intrepid> DigitalFiz: I found mine on the fsf.org website
<danbh_intrepid> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DigitalFiz> a good tricaster
<robert__> does anyone know why the cube caps plugin has been removed?
<danbh_intrepid> There is a link at the bottom of the first page
<DigitalFiz> robert__, i really doubt contantly repeating yourself will get you an answer
<DigitalFiz> ty danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> robert__: yeah, you can repeat, but every 50 seconds is probably too soon.    Try searching bugs.launchpad.net to see if you can find an answer
<DigitalFiz> 1 more danbh_intrepid how does the camera look in ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> Its pretty close to how it looks in Windows, which for this webcam is really good.  I got the logitech notebook pro / 9000.
<DigitalFiz> awesome
<danbh_intrepid> BUT, I don't know how to change any of the settings
<DigitalFiz> thats really what im looking for
<DigitalFiz> i have a microsoft life cam 3000 looks good in windows but terrible in linux
<DigitalFiz> i have 2 others that are the same way but those are real cheap cams
<danbh_intrepid> in Windows, a window just pops up where I can change the lighting quality, whatever.  I think on linux, you have to issue commands from the terminal to the uvc driver
<DigitalFiz> you can change settings in camorama
<DigitalFiz> if it knows how to with your cam
<DigitalFiz> i bet theres a uvc gui somewhere
<danbh_intrepid> camorama isnt maintained anymore.  IT only supports vfl, which is depreciated
<danbh_intrepid> my webcam is vfl2 only, so camorama crashes out
<DigitalFiz> hmm that logtech is an hd cam too
<DigitalFiz> nice i think ill try it
<DigitalFiz> can you show me a screen shot of the quality?
<DigitalFiz> oh that was nasty
<DigitalFiz> http://www.showmeblog.com/home/2008/05/logitech-quickc.html
<danbh_intrepid> lulz
<danbh_intrepid> CRAP, cheese sucks so much
<danbh_intrepid> ITS NOT WORKING!!!
<DigitalFiz> lol
 * danbh_intrepid has to file _another_ bug report
<danbh_intrepid> weird, it works from the terminal, kinda
<DigitalFiz> http://www.cameroid.com/snap.php
<DigitalFiz> http://www.cameroid.com/6JMN-A1 thats the camera i have now it sucks
<danbh_intrepid> naw, flash isnt detecting it
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, is there an anonymous pastebin for images?
<danbh_intrepid> DigitalFiz: http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq73/jarjarbuggle/?action=view&current=screeny.png
<danbh_intrepid> I think all those quality issues are software related, and I was moving around
<danbh_intrepid> my room is actually much darker
<elexodus> hola
<tenshinoneko> hello, can we discuss 8.10 in here?
<elexodus> tenshinoneko: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Pici> tenshinoneko: This is the place.
<tenshinoneko> Oh i am having an issue with my wacom tablet it;s a bamboo. Hovering works great but when i tap it, it stops working. any ideas?
<tenshinoneko> Oh i am having an issue with my wacom tablet it;s a bamboo. Hovering works great but when i tap it, it stops working. any ideas?
<biberao> bye gtg
<biberao> take care
<hansin> I tried install the 8.10 beta alternative image and had an issue.  Some facts: downloaded via torrent, matched md5 sums, burned with a prog that does post-burn verify, booted CD and ran check media utility.  Here is what happened...
<hansin> I first tried full install and had issue, so then tried minimal install and same issue.  I get through the partitioning (in the text installer of course since its the alternative CD) to the 'Install the base system' point. and it starts loading, and then at I think 78% an ncurses dialog box pops up telling me:
<pen> hansin, issue?
<pen> hansin, it works for me flawlessly so far
<hansin> "Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Beta i386 (20080930.4) in the drive '/cdrom' and press enter"
<hansin> My choices are: <Go Back> and <Continue>, though I can't even open my CD rom drive, and choosing either doesn't do a darned thing.  I have done many Ubuntu alternative, server, and Debian text installs, and have never seen this before.
<hansin> So it basically freezes at 78% during the 'Install the base system' stage (I know it is 78% because I can hit the spacebar or enter a bunch of times at the ncurses dialog box explain above and it flashes enough that I can see the progress bar and percentage that is behind it in the regular ncureses box you see during this stage.
<DigitalFiz> danbh_intrepid, good quality i think ill be getting that camera :)
<Astral_Projectio> hi, i just upgraded to intrepid, but i cannot start nm-applet
<Astral_Projectio> goran@horus:~$ nm-applet
<Astral_Projectio> it just hangs like this
<Astral_Projectio> nothing happens
<Zaiden> Have they fixed the issues with Pulseaudio in the 8.10 beta?
<pen> Astral_Projectio, nm-applet not wotking at all?
<Astral_Projectio> nope
<lore20> hi, how to detect if my ethernet card is affected by e1000e firmware corruption issue
<lore20> ?
<Astral_Projectio> when i add network monitor applet to panel, gnome-netstatus-applet is started
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: I think you should just keep updating
<lore20> with lspci I see only the wifi adapter
<lore20> no sorry, i see also ethernet
<lore20> so Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/81689 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<lore20> is it affected?
<hansin> pen: Where where did you get your alternative image from?  Was it for 1368?
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: http://blogs.computerworld.com/when_linux_does_well_the_e1000e_ethernet_bug_fixed
<pen> hansin, I didn't use the alt image
<pen> hansin, but I think you can find it online
<lore20> however in intrepid beta e1000e is blacklsited,isn't it?
<Astral_Projectio> anyone?
 * danbh_intrepid digs up his favorite bug for Astral_Projectio
<lore20> danbh_intrepid, "This fix will be in the next pre-release version of the 2.6.27 kernel -- Linux 2.6.27-rc9 - on October 5th."
<danbh_intrepid> bug/259157/
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<Astral_Projectio> when i try sudo i get ** (nm-applet:24410): WARNING **: No connections defined
<hansin> Okay, I was just checking because you stated 'it works flawlessly for me so fay'.  But since it sounds like you used the Live CD for you beta install, you would not ahve seen the issue I am having.  But for now, no one else is chiming in that they have had issue with the alternative install CD.
<Astral_Projectio> i have ndis drivers
<hansin> s/far
<hansin> BTW, I am getting versed in Grub due to some of my install issues with various things (yeah, I triple boot and like to try out different things).  In the partion stage, at least on the text installer, I can choose if I want to set the partion as bootable.  I always leave the default 'no'.  If I pick yes, does it install a Grub onto the start of that partions, so I would then be able to chainload that partion?  Just not sure what settin
<Astral_Projectio> i cannot set 'roaming' mode in network-admin
<Astral_Projectio> i was able to do that on hardy
<Cheery> hi
<Cheery> my ubuntu keeps crashing without giving any kind of mark about it
<Cheery> appeared few days ago.
<Ayabara> Any known issues with dist-upgrading from 8.04 at the moment? I'm considering taking the plunge :)
<Ayabara> !digikam-kde4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam-kde4
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<Ayabara> hm. that's ... old
<berntsen> Ayabare: Just upgraded my desktop computer from 8.04 to 8.10 with update-manager. Had a problem with the rarian-compat oacgage which led to an unusable system.
<Astral_Projectio> does someone know what is the name of package for font configuration for kde apps? (kcmshell fonts)?
<berntsen> It's already marked as a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rarian/+bug/256131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256131 in rarian "failed to upgrade : "update-xmlcatalog: error: entity already registered"" [Low,Confirmed]
<berntsen> Yes. Had to install rarian-compat explicitly using dpkg, then dpkg --configure -a. Now everything just a charm :-)
<Ayabara> berntsen, thanks for the heads-up. if I don't know what rarian-compat is, should I be fine? :D
<berntsen> Ayabara: Yes, as long as you follow the instructions at the link i posted.
<Ayabara> berntsen, ok. thanks
<hansin> Speaking of dist-upgrading, has there been a way developed to due this in a text console yet, other than changing the repo entries to intrepid?  I only ask because it was an issue in the past I think, that the upgrade manager only worked from the GUI.  Thanks.
<hansin> I know changing the repos will get you the new packages, but it doesn't handle fro things like fundamental "core infrastructure" changes that may have occured, though I think "dummy" packages can help with some of that.
<hansin> At least that is how I remembered it.
<Ayabara> berntsen, should I download and install the rarian-compat package before I do the upgrade?
<berntsen> Ayabara: Download the file first. I used update-manager first. At the end there's some error messages. I rebooted, went into a console (ctrl+f1), and then installed rarian-compat with dpkg --install <filename>. Then at last dpkg --configure -a. Reboot again and you should be up and running. Also remember to read the release notes before you start!
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> perhaps fixed my firefox trouble
<Cheery> surprise surprise - it was flash
<Cheery> flashblock solved the trouble
<Ayabara> berntsen, tusen takk :)
<Cheery> oh
<Cheery> it didn't
<Cheery> fuck
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cheery> I don't know, this stupid thing keeps crashing even without any plugins involved
<Cheery> LjL: thanks from mentioning foul language, perhaps I will learn to not use common curses at some point.
<berntsen> Ayabara: værsågod :-)
<Tamagotono> Does anyone else have duplicate entries when using lancelot menu plasmoid?
<Cheery> http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=210605582
<Cheery> I can't believe they are still falling for that
<Cheery> MS has never released an OS in schedule.
<Cheery> wohoo!
<Cheery> error log
<berntsen> Cheery: what does it say?
<Cheery> http://codepad.org/5j70rk5Y
<berntsen> ok
<Cheery> that occurs occassionally
<berntsen> java plugin
<Cheery> how to get rid from it?
<Cheery> java is rarely used anywhere
<Cheery> better yet...
<Cheery> how to fix it? :)
<Cheery> I believe that may be too much, so I just want to bomb it down for now
<berntsen> Cheery: well, I don't know what plugin you're using. Try starting synaptic and search for gcj
<Cheery> nothing found
<berntsen> Cheery: nothing at all?
<Cheery> nothing at all
<berntsen> Cheery: that's kind of strange. When I search I get 7 pages or something that has gcj in it's name or description.
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> now it just did: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<berntsen> Cheery: If you want to try to remove the plugin: Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove gcjwebplugin"
<Cheery> its not installed
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> installing it and seeing what happens
<berntsen> Cheery: OK. Not icedtea-gjcwebpluigin either?
<berntsen> icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<Cheery> nope
<Cheery> the worst thing is that it crashes randomly!
<Cheery> I open it idle
<Cheery> *crash*
<Cheery> (after couple of minutes)
<berntsen> Strange. nothing listed in firefox about:plugins either?
<Cheery> all seems ok
<Cheery> hm
<Cheery> installing firefox 2.0
<berntsen> ok. too bad i couldn't help
<Cheery> I can't let my browser crash like a window during a chairthrowing spasm.
<berntsen> Cheery: i understand. You are obviously not the only one with this problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471249.html
<berntsen> gotta go. bye!
<Cheery> I yet try removing my mozilla confs
<Cheery> anyway, my firefox worked pretty well to some extent, then it started crashing frequently
<berntsen> you could always check out swiftfox.
<Cheery> no problem
<Cheery> it feels like the problem went away
<Cheery> but I can't be sure
<Cheery> it may crash just right on when I'm going to say it's fixed. :)
<Cheery> resulting in cursing and foxbashing
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> perhaps it truly works now
<Cheery> well, going to sleep
<Cheery> gn
<D-Bo> Is there an Intrepid Ibex PS3 beta?
<D-Bo> guess there is
<dvoid_> ey
<getxsick> python 2.6 is going to be distribute with 8.10 ?
<DigitalFiz> danbh_intrepid, was that image you put up the image capture or the video? i know most cameras have better photo quality then video
<danbh_intrepid> it was a screen shot of the video test
<danbh_intrepid> cheese rarely works for me, and every other webcam package fails also, except ekiga
<danbh_intrepid> meh, even ekiga is crashing.  You know, I think my install got hosed with that unitit whatever crash
<skyjumper> for some reason, when using gdm and the nvidia driver, i get 15 (or so) seconds of black screen, the nvidia splash, then X dies, then again the black screen, over and over
<skyjumper> however gdm seems fine with the vesa driver, and i can run X manually with nvidia just fine
<comicinker> in beta, cryptsetup/luks seems to broken. did the packages change significantly?
<RAOF> skyjumper: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log & possibly .log.old please?  After trying with nvidia, that is.
<RAOF> comicinker: Works For Me(tm)
<comicinker> RAOF: using luks?
<skyjumper> RAOF: the log when running via gdm?
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-05
<RAOF> I believe so.  Using whatever the Alternate CD sets up when selecting encryption :)
<cup0spam> what's the trick to getting dual monitors set up in ibex?
<RAOF> skyjumper: Indeed.  Select the nvidia driver, start up gdm, let it die once or twice, then stop it and pastebin the logs.
<RAOF> cup0spam: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.
<cup0spam> it bitches about my xorg.conf when i save the changes in the nvidia settings tool
<RAOF> cup0spam: If you're using nvidia, then it's the same as always.
<cup0spam> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<RAOF> Hm.
<cup0spam> i upgraded from 8.04 to ibex
<cup0spam> right now i'm in ibext
<RAOF> "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview"
<cup0spam> everything is cool
<cup0spam> the nvidia driver is working
<cup0spam> ok lemme try that
<comicinker> RAOF: i nearly thought, it is my fault that i doesn't work anymore. your system works for you but would't fit to mine. please refrain from such quick answers
<cup0spam> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<cup0spam> PARSE ERROR: Parse error on line 35 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<cup0spam> Option "TwinView" "True" added to Screen "Screen0".
<cup0spam> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<cup0spam> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cup0spam> hrm
<cup0spam> lemme see what that's all about
<RAOF> comicinker: If you'd like more than "cryptsetup/luks can't be _too_ broken, because it works for me", you'll need to post some sort of details about your problem :)
<skyjumper> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/f4450c19c
<skyjumper> also worth nothing that Xorg was maxing out the cpu during the black-screen time
<skyjumper> but this doesn't happen when running "X" from the commandline
<skyjumper> scratch that... now X is doing it from the commandline
<RAOF> Heh.  Pastebin the xorg.conf as well?
<comicinker> on Ibex the command "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 CryptStorage" will fail with "Command failed: No key available with this passphrase". However on hardy it works fine.
<skyjumper> http://pastebin.com/f4109b9c8
<npurciful> i have a question maybe some on can answer it, inorder for my network set to work i have to run /etc/init.d/networking start, i didnt have to do that in hardy
<RAOF> cup0spam: FWIW, http://pastebin.com/f3ee586d3 is a working twinview xorg.conf
<RAOF> comicinker: This would presumably be on boot, from the busybox prompt?
<RAOF> skyjumper: I'd try replacing your xorg.conf with the one I just posted.
<comicinker> I'm sorry, _I_ was too quick: the corresponding modules weren't loaded yet. :-X
<skyjumper> RAOF: same thing. also, this happens with the 'nv' driver
<RAOF> skyjumper: Hm.  I don't suppose this is the strange "install fails with 2 monitors connected" bug?
<skyjumper> odd, 'nv' is now working
<skyjumper> <-- confused
<Ryoushi> Hey, I don't know if you guys noticed, but it's October, which is when Intrepid is supposed to be released, and you guys still haven't fixed the bug in libmono, in spite of launchpad saying there's a fix.
<Ryoushi> the fun part is that the "fix released" isn't in the repos.
<Ryoushi> Also, Amarok randomly stops being able to play sound.
<RAOF> Ryoushi: "The bug in libmono" is a little bit vague; I"m sure there are plenty of bugs in libmono :)
<Ryoushi> RAOF - the one that makes it so it doesn't actually install.
 * RAOF has it installed.
<RAOF> Ryoushi: Bug number?
<Ryoushi> Whenever you try to install it, there's a chain of broken dependancies.
<Ryoushi> *gets*
<Ryoushi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-addins/+bug/185677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185677 in mono-addins "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Fix released]
<Ryoushi> right, it says there's a fix released.  The fun part is that the fix isn't released.
<Ryoushi> it's fixed in 3.2
<RAOF> Ryoushi: Have you read the final comment on tha bug?
<Ryoushi> read it.
<Ryoushi> as I was saying, that implies you get 3.2
<Ryoushi> which is notably not in the repos.
<Ryoushi> ack, meant 0.3-2
<RAOF> Right.  But 3.1-4 _is_ in the archives.
<Ryoushi> right, and the bug is still there in 3.1-4
<Rezagrats> hey guys, im having trouble with the beta ISO/LIVECD. when i change the Resolution to 1280x1024 it takes me to the login in screen and then after 10seconds it logs me in as 'ubuntu' with like 1600x1024 resolution which my monito can't handle (so it shows me nothing). any ideas ?
<RAOF> So, what you're seeing is that at some point during the alpha of _hardy_ there were packages which broke your upgrade path.
<Ryoushi> no, I didn't have any troubles with libmono on hardy.
<Ryoushi> but I'll try the fix again anyways.
<RAOF> I presume you mean "libmono-addins0.2"
<Ryoushi> yeah
<RAOF> Basically, if you _ever_ had mono.addins 0.3-1 installed, your system will be broken until you fix it like that.
<Ryoushi> yeah, I've noticed that
<Ryoushi> oh hey, awesome, it's working this time.
<Rezagrats> could anybody help ? i kinda want to run intrepid soon.
<Ryoushi> well, thanks for getting me to try it again, I guess
<Ryoushi> Rez, it's october, so a more stable version will soon be release.  it might be a better idea to just wait.
<Rezagrats> this is only a resolution problem with the beta liveCD.. :(
<RAOF> Rezagrats: Where are you changing the resolution to 1280x1024?
<Rezagrats> in system > preferences > screen Resolution
<RAOF> And that logs you out?
<RAOF> Because it almost certainly shouldn't.
<Rezagrats> yeah, i hit "apply" and it logs me out.
<RAOF> Well, looks like you've hit a bug :)
<Rezagrats> then it says something about logging in in 10seconds with the username "ubuntu"
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting will help you report a useful bug for us :)
<Rezagrats> then i get in with 1600x1024 res, which my monitor can't handle (i can't see anything so i do  a hard shut down)
<shprot> help me upgrade kubuntu to beta version
<RAOF> Rezagrats: So, what would be useful is - changing the screen resolution with sys->pref->screen resolution, having it log you out, and then switch to a VT with ctrl+alt+f1.
<DGMurdockIII> is there support for blu ray drives
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: I believe the answer is "yes", but don't expect to be able to play blue-ray discs.
<Rezagrats> what's a VT ?
<RAOF> Virtual Terminal.
<RAOF> Press ctrl+alt+F1; you now have a text-mode login thingy waiting for you :)
<DGMurdockIII> how can i play them
<Rezagrats> then i can log in with 1280x1024 res ?
<RAOF> Rezagrats: No, probably not.  I'm just trying to help you report your problem.
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: From windows.
<Rezagrats> oh
<DGMurdockIII> sice when can it read blu ray
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: Or, I suppose OS X.
<shprot> after "preparing to upgrade" window is disappearing without any messages
<DGMurdockIII> since when can ubuntu read blu ray
<RAOF> Dunno; I'm fairly sure the relevant kernel stuff was in Hardy, though.
<Rezagrats> erm.... RAOF: _where_ do i report a bug ?
<Ryoushi> Rezagrats - Launchpad.
<shprot> таке враження, що говорю в трубу ((
<RAOF> Rezagrats: Oh.  On launchpad.net, against the "xorg" package.
<RAOF> !ru > shprot
<ubottu> shprot, please see my private message
<shprot> I'm from Ukraine, not from Russia.
<RAOF> Sorry, then.  Russian seemed the best-guess, given cyrillic.
<shprot> ))
<shprot> help me please upgrade kubuntu
<RAOF> So, what are you doing to try to upgrade?
<shprot> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<shprot> I try upgrade from Hardy
<RAOF> Can you run that from the terminal and see what output if anything there is?
<Lofde_> upgrade-manager -d
<Lofde_> ?
<shprot> shprot@banka:~$ kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<shprot> kbuildsycoca running...
<shprot> UpgradeWizard::checkForDistUpgrade
<shprot> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<shprot> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 42
<shprot> adduser
<RAOF> !pastebin | shprot
<ubottu> shprot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<skyjumper> so the nvidia driver is freezing for about 30 seconds after "(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is enabled"
<shprot> debconf
<skyjumper> with full cpu usage during freeze
<shprot> sysklogd
<shprot> snort-mysql
<Lofde_> shprot,  type ' upgrade-manager -d ' into console
<shprot> oinkmaster
<shprot> adduser
<shprot> debconf
<shprot> sysklogd
<shprot> snort-mysql
<shprot> oinkmaster
<shprot> gpg: Signature made чт, 02-жов-2008 13:44:50 +0300 EEST using DSA key ID 437D05B5
<shprot> gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ub
<Lofde_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<LjL> shprot, don't do that please, use the pastebin
<shprot> Lofde, command not found
<Lofde_> shprot,  1 sec
<shprot> LjL, ok )
<Lofde_> shprot,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936696
<Lofde_> I would recommend backing up everything and installing fresh off a live cd if your having issues upgrading through the internet
<shprot> LjL, tell me how to use pastebin
<Lofde_> go to the website
<Lofde_> and enter in the information you want to paste
<Lofde_> it will give you a url to enter into this room
<Lofde_> heres an example
<Lofde_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54049/
<shprot> Lofde_, ok
<Lofde_> it keeps one from flooding the channel with output from long console screens
<skyjumper> anyone else have nm-applet's icon disappear?
<Lofde_> ive heard of it in the forums
<shprot> ok I try upgare with cd
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> adept is removed what do I do ?
<sorush20> what is the alternative to adept please ?
<AirBender> apt-get
<AirBender> aptitude
<sorush20> why is adept package mager removed
<AirBender> dpkg may be
<AirBender> I don't know, may be you removed something and didn't realized that adept sugested you to remove itself too
<sorush20> how do I reinstall a package using apt-get
<sorush20> from the terminal?
<AirBender> sometimes the dependencie solver makes some errors in its sugestions
<AirBender> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<sorush20> AirBender: it says it broken and I do apt-get install -f but its not working
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<sorush20> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<sorush20>   adept-manager: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6-4.6
<sorush20> E: Broken packages
<AirBender> try the dist-upgrade to see if it solves your broken packages...
<sorush20> did that  no use
<AirBender> ok
<bofh80> hi people, i tried a fresh install of the beta on my machine, i can't get the bluetooth pand stuff to connect properly, it works under hardy. anyone can help on this topic? cheers! :)
<AirBender> may be it's time to use dpkg to fix the problem
<AirBender> but dpkg has lot of options, don't remember yet the option in your case
<AirBender> use the manpages
<d4t4min3r> is the key command to update to the latest beta , alt +F2
<AirBender> uhm nope
<AirBender> alt+f2 is a shortcut to execute a command
<bofh80> it's a "run box"
<d4t4min3r> ohoh ok and..
<d4t4min3r> one more question
<d4t4min3r> after i update to the beta
<d4t4min3r> can i then update to the full release the same way
<d4t4min3r> or will i need to reinstall
<AirBender> the same way
<d4t4min3r> do they do like... beta 1.. beta 2
<AirBender> just use update-mnager
<d4t4min3r> and if so.. what beta are we on
<AirBender> it's a seamless process
<AirBender> I don't know
<bofh80> the first one after 6 alpha's
<AirBender> I think beta doesn't have key names
<AirBender> numbers*
<pengo> i just want a newer mencoder.
<AirBender> then comes the Release candidate, and then the stable version
<d4t4min3r> any major bugs right now
<bofh80> bluetooth and pand anyone? the information i find for ibex is outdated, ie for the first alpha's. people complaning about it not being there
<pengo> i'm told the universe was just forming when hardy's version was released
<AirBender> sorush20: what error does apt-get give you when trying to fix your packages?
<bofh80> yes, there are a few 'main' bugs right now. like intel gigabit ethernet cards
<CarlFK> pengo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb  look for "mplayer maintains the debian/ dir"
<pengo> thanks CarlFK
<hml> does ubuntu 8.10 beta have the badram kernel patch in by default?
<sorush20> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CarlFK> is there a chance of installing vmware on ibex right now?
<CarlFK> I am guessing i need a binary from vmware co, and unless they are all goofy...
<sorush20> AirBender: I don't get any errors
<teemuki> CarlFK: have you tried virtualbox?
<CarlFK> teemuki: no. will that do a amd 64?
<teemuki> CarlFK: yes. and it's available in universe.
<CarlFK> cool.  any idea how to boot a kernel from the local filesystem ?
<AirBender> teemuki: are you sure vbox is supporting 64bits arquitectures as guest?
<teemuki> AirBender: 2.0 supports 64bit guests
<CarlFK> here is what I did with qemu: http://dpaste.com/82416/
<AirBender> cool
<AirBender> teemuki: and does the universe version have kernel modules for the latest kernel?
<AirBender> because some weeks ago it didn't and I changed to the binary version from vbox's repo
<AirBender> in other words, does it run with the latest kernel?
<teemuki> AirBender: hmm. i'm not sure. looks like there are compiled modules for 2.6.24 kernel only
<CarlFK> " * No suitable module for running kernel found."
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/82430/
<AirBender> ok, so it remains the same
<CarlFK> thats a stock kernel too, not the one I booted in qemu
<slestak> crimsun: do you remember the gutsy regression i have with nvidia-glx-new after intrepid install?  we were talking maybe 2 days ago
<AirBender> well If you don't mind, you can add the vbox repository, and install the binary version
<d4t4min3r> question: while its d/l the update files.. im ok to chat on irc and .. surf the internet?
<slestak> anyone pretty good with kernel module loading and troubleshooting?
<slestak> particularly the _Ubuntu_ way...
<AirBender> slestak: having issues with nvidia drivers?
<slestak> AirBender: yes, not on my Intrepid partition, but after installing II on sda2, my Gutsy install will no loonger load nvidia.ko
<AirBender> so weird...
<slestak> AirBender: even after reloading nvidia-glx-new (ver 100), it will not boot into X
<slestak> i have an idea though
<slestak> Intreped is using nvidia 177 succesfully
<AirBender> yeap
<slestak> i have a mountpoint to my II partition that is mounted by gutsy at boot.  I wonder if the _Ubuntu_ way searches for modules in non-standard locations, and my GG install is seeing the Intrepid nvidia.ko and trying to load it instead of its own?
<slestak> and of course II's 177 module may not be compatible with 2.6.24 in GG
<AirBender> don't know, I'm not the expert you're looking for... but may be you can try to wrap your 177 module and try
<AirBender> if you want to test your guess
<slestak> AirBender: i think the next logical step is to comment out the fstab mount to /intrepid and then try to reinstall nvidia-glx-new.
<AirBender> sure
<AirBender> but I don't think it's looking for the kernel modules in the other partition..., it's good idea to test it though
<slestak> i cant figure out any other way II partition can influence GG partition.  I mean GG was rock solid until very minute II was installed.
<AirBender> yes, I understand your point.
<AirBender> and have you looked at the kernel log?
<alteregoa> intrepid has a problem with my 440 agp
<slestak> intrepid is workign fine
<slestak> alpha 6
<RAOF> alteregoa: If, by "440 agp" you mean "Geforce 440MX", then yes.
<alteregoa> yes
<RAOF> Or, rather, the other way 'round.  The nvidia driver doesn't support us.
<alteregoa> i tried with envy
<RAOF> Whatever you try will fail.
<slestak> alteregoa: did you try the nvidia-legacy driver?
<alteregoa> no
<RAOF> slestak: *Everything* he tries will fail.
<RAOF> alteregoa: It's not possible to get the nvidia driver (for your card) to work on Intrepid.
<slestak> RAOF: what is up with 440mx that makes it fail?
<RAOF> slestak: The nvidia driver doesn't support it anymore.
<slestak> it works with nv non-accel driver right?
<RAOF> slestak: Right.
<alteregoa> that sucks
<RAOF> Indeed it does.
<alteregoa> because i got a nice p2b-d board, and i can't find another graphics card support the agp of this board
<slestak> newegg should be able to offer sth for cheap in agp, maybe a 5200 fx for like what, 35 bucks
<RAOF> There are no nvidia drivers for gforce cards <= geforce 4 that work in intrepid.
<slestak> ouch
<alteregoa> its a kernel problem maybe
<RAOF> No, it's the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> The 173 drivers don't support anything < geforce 5, and the older 96 and 78 drivers don't support Xserver 1.5
<alteregoa> i still got an mga g400 whatever, that might work
<AirBender> slestak: have you looked at the Xorg log file greping NVIDIA ?
<JasonWoof> anybody start having wireless problems in the last couple days?
<AirBender> not me, using Atheros
<JasonWoof> I updated everything in intrepid, and now when I boot ubuntu I'm not online
<JasonWoof> running just dhclient3 gets me online, but I keep getting disconnected
<JasonWoof> and after a while the softIRQ kernel process (or whatever it's called) started hogging the CPU
<slestak> AirBender: just says cannot load module, and no screens found
<JasonWoof> damn small linux seems to work fine, so I'm guessing it's ubuntu
<AirBender> ok
<slestak> i think im going to recompile nvidia-glx-new, then try insmod nvidia and see what I get in messages or dmesg
<teemuki> CarlFK: the virtualbox module installed fine here. try installing the linux-headers package for your kernel before installing virtualbox-ose-source
<sorush20> is there an skype in kubuntu?
<lufis> Any ideas on audacity output not working?
<slestak> lokign at properties of nvidia-glx-new, there is no .ko in there.  what provides nvidia.ko?
<slestak> lufis: other sound apps generate audio fine?
<lufis> slestak: yup
<lufis> but audacity is mute, no matter what output i select
<alteregoa> someone tried to run hardy with an .27 kernel?
<JasonWoof> lufis, audacity is crappy at detecting/guessing your audio settings
<slestak> lokign at properties of nvidia-glx-new, there is no .ko in there.  what provides nvidia.ko?
<JasonWoof> lufis, look through the preferences
<lufis> JasonWoof: I tried all 3 outputs, none work
<bazhang> alteregoa, this is for intrepid support not hardy.
<RAOF> slestak: linux-restricted-modules
<slestak> ty
<slestak> i think i was reinstalling the wrong package to fix this
<slestak> brb
<slestak> RAOF: i reinstalled linux-restricted-modules, but i have no nvidia.ko on my system.  i did an updatedb to make sure locate was up to date
<carutsu> hey, I was having troubles upgrading from Herdy to Intrepid, I think that is because I'm using the 4.1.2 packages... does that mean I have to downgrade to 4.0 then upgrade to Intrepid!?
<RAOF> slestak: So, actually, nvidia.ko is linked on boot-time by the linux-restricted-modules-common initscript.
<slestak> so it will not exist until I reboot? or shoudl it exist now?
<RAOF> slestak: You should be able to run "sudo invoke-rc.d linux-restricted-modules-common start" to get it to link the module.
<bofh80> if anyone has information on bluetooth and pand in the new beta pls pm with info, am afk. thanks :)
<zorglu_> q. is there any known problem with installing ubuntu+1 with virtual box ?
<Delvien> Has anyone gotten USB working in Virtualbox hosted on intepid?
<zorglu_> just booting would be enougth for me:!)
<zorglu_> i try to install 8.10 on virtualbox for 2h :)
<zorglu_> because vlc guys say "8.04 is for loosers"
<zorglu_> keeping his cool is not easy :)
<Delvien> Well, that shows their accountability now doesnt it
<platius> Delvien; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html     you might look at this USB fix for hardy
<Delvien> platius the thing is.. the commented out lines are not even in the file anymore as of intrepid
<platius> ahh
<zorglu_> must be a "looser blog entry" :)
<Delvien> platius do you have a copy of yours with the commented lines?
 * zorglu_ is trying humor to fight the rage due to having to work in the middle of the night
 * DanaG just adds usbfs to fstab.
<DanaG> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0
<Delvien> DanaG that directed to me?
<platius> Delvien; I do not have vb in ibex, just now installing
<zorglu_> without usb, is it installable under virtualbox ?
<Delvien> platius can you paste bin your /etc/init.d/mountdevusbfs.sh ?
<platius> Delvien; give me a sec, need to change PCs
<zorglu_> ok it frooze again, rebooting
<Delvien> brb
<zorglu_> q. is there anybody succeeding to install 8.10 inside virtualbox ?
<Delvien> platius back
<platius> Delvien,  I don't seem to have the file in 8.10. I will try to install virtualbox
<Delvien> platius logged into my server and got it
<Delvien> meh still doesnt work, oh well
<d4t4min3r> question, just upgraded to beta and .. when i click on like.. pictures in place
<d4t4min3r> places.. it just keeps going to a avi file i had inside the pictures folder.. its not showing the directory
<d4t4min3r> or.. if i click on documents.. the same .. vlc opens and it looks like its opening every file in some directory.. i can see
<d4t4min3r> sysinfo.
<DanaG> How can I get my Gnome to auto-mount USB drives on insertion?
<kiba> hello
<kiba> does anybody get that really annoying session logout?
<kiba> when I was using the desktop
<kiba> all the sudden it logged me out
<kiba> and then I have to log in and restart everything again
<alteregoa> i need something like a raid1 for the system
<DanaG> Aah, had to edit gconf.
<alteregoa> i was able to build a raid5
<alteregoa> for datas
<d4t4min3r> i hye
<d4t4min3r> hey
<d4t4min3r> im having an issue
<d4t4min3r> anything i click on in "places" like documents folder
<d4t4min3r> or anything.. it opens with vlc..
<alteregoa> remove vlc
<kiba> damn
<kiba> it just went down again
<derekS> hey, is there a reason timevault isn't uncluded in intrepid ibex? i thought it ws basically made for it...
<bofh80> oh hell no, shadow copy for ubuntu? is this going to be as bad as tracker?
<bofh80> derekS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault    <if you look under Version 0.7.4, that's probably why it's not included
<derekS> bofh80: # Baselines currently not working. ?
<bofh80> derekS, and the nautilus plugin broken, sounds like they went a little over the edge ey lol
<derekS> what do they mean
<derekS> baselines?
<bofh80> mm, at a guess? probably the main program . ie whole thing caput until they fix various problems introduced by new code
<derekS> haha ohhh
<liuxg515> I update my system, and alsa do not work now.
<mccord42> Has anyone here tried Ibex on a Dell Inspiron 1526 laptop?  I worry about the video performance due to the ATI drivers not supporting X.Org 7.4.  Does anyone know how the 3d performance is in the open source ATI drivers with a Radeon Xpress 1250 card?  It uses the RS690 chip and it looks like the driver is pretty well along (http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature), but I thought I'd ask here before messing with my system.
<RAOF> mccord42: I think that should be reasonably OK.
<slestak> mccord42: i have II on a 1525, but I got it w an nvidia.
<slestak> mccord42: im sorry, 1505
<DanaG> argh... what the heck?
<DanaG> PulseAudio just died!
<alteregoa> call jesus
<DanaG> Unplug AC power... bam, pulseaudio dies.
<alteregoa> how can i manual select the gateway
<alteregoa> i am multihomed, but i need to assing a single destination to use another gateway
<alteregoa> there is 192.168.1.1 default gw, and i want to add 192.168.1.2 ( failback) for a single ip
<RAOF> alteregoa: "Edit connections" -> IPv4 settings -> Manual
<onemorevoice> can anyone help me rebuild my xserver? I need to change my video card drivers and it's not letting me, only asks about the video frambuffer and then the keyboard config.
<RAOF> onemorevoice: Why do you need to change your video drivers (what to?)
<onemorevoice> well my tablet pc doesn't have a cdrom
<onemorevoice> so i have to take hard drive out and install in another computer
<onemorevoice> when i put it back in mine i used to be able to (<8.04) just reconfigure the xserver and pick the right video card
<RAOF> onemorevoice: Right.  Wheras what you'll do now is nothing, and X will select the correct driver itself.
<onemorevoice> well the display itself is ok, color etc.. but it is not filling up the entire screen
<onemorevoice> i'm actually using 8.04 still.. people in regular ubuntu channel aren't helping
<RAOF> Oh.  In that case, ignore what I said.
<onemorevoice> sorry! haha should have said that right away
<RAOF> Although it might work that way anyway...
<RAOF> I don't know.
<onemorevoice> just frustrating because i can't find a solid answer via google
<onemorevoice> alright well thanks anyhow
<RAOF> You could try moving your xorg.conf out of the way with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup"
<onemorevoice> and try to restart? will it do a full reconfigure then?
<RAOF> And then log out and log back in.
<onemorevoice> cool i'll give that a shot
<slestak> when my system I am debugging doesnt boot into X, I dont have network, I guess because NetworkManager hasnt started.  How can you get a cripped ubuntu at teh cli to start the nic?
<slestak> is it just /etc/init.d/network start, or does ubuntu networkign depend on the graphical NetworkManager?
<danbh_intrepid> sometimes
<danbh_intrepid> depends on what driver you are using
<slestak> looks like im using ipw3945
<slestak> wireless nic
<sri> I"ve been trying to get ehci_hcd working with my usb wireless wireless card,  using 2.6.27-5 but I haven't  had much success.
<sri> removing ehci_hcd seems to fix things, which a lot of people have talked about in bug  94540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94540 in linux "ehci_hcd usb2.0 doesn't work on my thinkpad T40" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94540
<EvilDaemon> where are the docs kept? Like in eggdrop, the program.
<EvilDaemon> or any program in general
<sri> /usr/share/doc generally
<EvilDaemon> okay, thanks.
<slestak> sri: did that nic work for you with earlier kernels?
<skyjumper> slestak: the networkmanager in intrepid can make any net connection happen on boot
<sri> slestak: yes it did.
<sri> slestak: i've had problems if i removed the usb   stick though and put it back on, I would get issues and I would have to reboot it.
<sri> let me know ifyou think I should put in a bug, it seems like for all teh bugs related to usb errors, a common post was attached to try 2.6.27.. but i've seen  nobody follow up saying it's good or bad.
<sri> nic worked fine in hardy though, and it fact it works fine if i remove ehci_hcd and drop back to usb 1.1
<TeslaTony> When starting a guest session, my system defaults to OpenBox. How can I change it to KDE or Gnome?
 * salohcin waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey salohcin!
<salohcin> how's school?
<Hobbsee> on break, atm.
<salohcin> So wonderful then :)
<salohcin> Ok trying to get an Atheros AR2413 working
<salohcin> 1/4 of the problem is I've never seen the wifi card for the laptop in windows
<Hobbsee> sounds ominous
<salohcin> 1/4 is i've just found the kill switch so I don't know riht now if it's on or off
<salohcin> The kernel picks up the card and loads the ath5 modules
<salohcin>  but Network Manager is screwed up or something :*
<salohcin> Anyway to know if the card is there and active?
<salohcin> oh
<salohcin> iwconfig shows the card
<salohcin> Whooot it works :)
<DreadKnight> hello! can anyone please give me the sources.list for intrepid?
<DreadKnight> i messed up the second time upgrading from hardy to intrepid... it simple sucks on 64 bits; 32 just works / upgrades
<rzk> if you are asking that question you probably don't want to upgrade
<DreadKnight> it doesn't recognizes my sources list after upgrade
<DreadKnight> it might be a bug
<DreadKnight> after upgrade i didn't even had kdm installed actually
<DreadKnight> nothing...
<DreadKnight> and x just doesn't starts
<DreadKnight> sources.list anyone please? >_<
<DreadKnight> i'm googleing for them heh
<TeslaTony> DreadKnight: Check in Synaptic. With me, a bunch of entries got duplicated, and others were disabled, but none were deleted
<jimmy1> anyone using a thinkpad? my volume keys on the laptop dont  control the master volume, can it be changed to do so?
<DreadKnight> TeslaTony: i am using kubunty anyways; i just cleaned out my sources list, got good ones from the internet running the livecd since the upgrade from hardy didn't installed anything for me actually and messed up the sources.list
<DreadKnight> jimmy1: you can in kde, don't know about gnome
<jimmy1> DreadKnight: ya i couldnt find anything :\
<jimmy1> in 8.04 it would even show the OSD ofthe volume changing, notin 8.10
<DreadKnight> jimmy1: kde right?
<jimmy1> DreadKnight: no gnome
<DreadKnight> jimmy1: oh sorry can't help you on that one
<jimmy1> DreadKnight: that's cool, thanks anyways
<DreadKnight> ^^'
<TeslaTony> Now this is interesting...if I use anything but OSS for sound, all I get is a crackling noise. This also happens if I try playing anything with Flash (games or Pandora). Anyone know of a fix?
<alteregoa> what kernel?
<alteregoa> try a kernel with cfs scheduler
<alteregoa> for me it fixed the sound problems
<TeslaTony> I'm using the latest for Ubuntu right now
<alteregoa> what soundcard?
<alteregoa> realcrap soundchip maybe
<TeslaTony> Onboard Intel audio
<TeslaTony> dp35dp motherboard
<salohcin> How is WPA in Ibex?
<salohcin> workable or still spotty?
<Hobbsee> wfm, but it always has.
<salohcin> Hobbsee: What chipset?
<Hobbsee> salohcin: iwl3945.
<salohcin> Ahof course
<aliases123_> hi ah the upgrade from ibix from hardy kills / remove the hardy background.
<aliases123_>  the new one is just too plain. i hope the current background will not be the final one...
<aliases123_> + the drive eject icon is showing when i have no cd in. which is good and bad (for new users bad probably) -- when there is no disk in.
<aliases123_> ibex*
<TeslaTony> aliases123_: You can change the background to whatever you like.
<aliases123_> *can* but if i am an end user and i prefer the hardy background - its gone.
<TeslaTony> Did you do an upgrade or reinstall?
<aliases123_> upgrade.
<aliases123_> however, the hardy background i personally prefer to this new one which is just nothing. sort of a brown mush.
<TeslaTony> http://www.openguru.com/2008/04/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-default.html
<aliases123_> TeslaTony: that isn't the point.
<aliases123_> is the background in ipex going to be more developed then this brown mush i currently see ?
<frybye> After loads of attempts to get skype to work on 64bit intrepid - they are no distrib. a passing version but I cant get it to work - probably because of all the legacy debris - how can I purge the system of all skype stuff - incl. the manually installed stuff???
<TeslaTony> Probably, but possibly not. Are you not going to upgrade because of bad art?
<frybye> e e e NOW- distributing....
<Hobbsee> TeslaTony: no, but the artwork does suck.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, there's no hardy-wallpapers package yet.
<TeslaTony> Ehhh...fortunately Linux is not famous for its pretty facor
<aliases123_> TeslaTony: look. i have been watching ubuntu get worse in the releases. hardy is ok. its not great but i can't stand the idea of removing the safe graphics boot. i have seen too  many laptops and computers not boot to a gui properly. hell in feisty i could install the nvidia driver whilst still on the cd. now i can't. i should probably file a bug for that cuz that is a major sticking point. --> use example new user gets said cd no gui... toss
<Hobbsee> aliases123_: since when can't you boot into safe graphics mode, with the cd?
<aliases123_> since the options is hidden and no where to be see.
<aliases123_> option*
<frybye> aliases123_: TeslaTony one of you ppl able to tell me how to purge skype completly please???
<TeslaTony> frybye: Go to the directory you installed from and run "make uninstall," that should get most of it. If that doesn't work, you may need to find a different uninstall method
<TeslaTony> (which I probably don't know)
 * Hobbsee notes that you can boot into recovery mode, and tell it to automatically repair X for you, among other things.
<aliases123_> apt-get --purge remove skype. then go find the rest (if it was a .deb and follows the rules).
<aliases123_> Hobbsee: rather pointless unless it goes to the vesa driver.
<Hobbsee> aliases123_: i'm fairly sure it repairs it to that, if it can't do anything else.
<frybye> I did not compile the packages myself - but d-loaded them and installed locally... eh... does that make a difference...?
<Hobbsee> besides, failsafe X will do that.
<frybye> aliases123_: ok i will try that first...
<TeslaTony> frybye: Were they debs?
<frybye> yes....
<TeslaTony> frybye: I tihnk there's a way to uninstall those using the original package
<frybye> apart from a version that was just offered in the kubuntu update appl...
<frybye> I will try the apt-get method first.. I want a working skype but I think that older attempts have left debris on the system...
<TeslaTony> .debs can frequently be uninstalled from Synaptic (or adept if you use Kubuntu)
<frybye> tried that but the new version still did nt work...
<frybye> hang on - i will try a bit more... tks for now...
<TeslaTony> Try the ubuntu forums...someone almost inevitably had the same issue as you
<TeslaTony> Or come back when there's more people around...someone may know an easy fix
<Hobbsee> frybye: apt-get remove --purge skype.
<frybye> hmmm... strange - the apt-get purge command said that skype package was not installed (cos it is skype-static-oss or similar i guess..) BUT now skype starts...
<frybye> but it has the wrong microphone as source and the selector offers no alternative mice sources..
<frybye> hang on - stop ... hehehe I had unplugged my mike... heheheh
<Hobbsee> well, find the package name, and use that.
<TeslaTony> "My computer isn't turned on" "Is it plugged in?" "Oh..."
<Ayabara> I just took the leap to 8.10, and now I can't connect to my wireless network
<Ayabara> all the other wlans in my building are visible in the network manager, but not mine, which I autoconnected to in 8.04
<Ayabara> any known/common wlan issues that I may have ran into?
<Ayabara> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<damhyojung> anybody installed 8.10 beta yet??
<rzk> sure
<damhyojung> ask you a question
<damhyojung> when i go into the live CD by harddisk install,just black screen
<Ayabara> anyone with wlan issues on intrepid?
<rzk> dont know anything about that sorry
<rzk> Ayabara: nope :-)
<Ayabara> rzk: lucky you :)
<Ayabara> how can I manually start the network manager applet?
<RAOF> Ayabara: nm-applet
<Ayabara> RAOF: thanks
<Ayabara> hm. now no networks are visible. before, all but mine were visible
<damhyojung> last time,i update systerm to 8.10,but when i login the systerm,black screen too
<Ayabara> does nobody know where the network profiles are stored?
<Ayabara> I need to delete all networks my Intrepid remembers from my Hardy days
<alteregoa> heh, i got a offtopic question, how can i mux a audio file in a mpeg4 container without recoding the whole mpeg4 again?
<RAOF> alteregoa: Absolutely.
<aliases123_> Hobbsee: well the issue is that if xorg / ubuntu thinks it can work, its not going to hit failsafe is it ?
<aliases123_> so you end up with a display that not there (no actual image or it is flashing) whilst xorg is like "i work".
<nwm_> xchat crashes when I attempt to connect to a server, does anyone else experience this?
<aliases123_> + the new art work does not respect ubuntu vs the hardy artwork atm.
<aliases123_> nice. they got the network-manager right :) -- finally a piece of software that actually looks where i am.
<aliases123_> um the network manager doesn't show any dial up methods tho. and shouldn't be showing me on the first page of an eth device the mac address. not something i can see new users changing (without problems).
<hechu> hello, my PC installed 8.10 beta, now it can not show login screen (seems X is startup, but monitor is black), is there any help ? I use ATI 780G intergraded motherboard.
<ikonia> why are you using the 8.10 bea ?
<ikonia> beta
<frybye> Hi - with Intrepid-beta and HDA NVidia (ALC883) onboard sound - terrible sound quality - scratchy - a bit like using 2 tin cans and a string to communicate  !! any tips.. (I have tried loads of stuff found with google - mostly about pulse audio to no effect...)
 * aliases123_ my case example wow that was fast. ikonia yeah you can. were you using the ati driver (proprietary) ?
<hechu> ikonia: I just want try new version of ubuntu .
<ikonia> aliases123_: what ?
<ikonia> hechu: your aware it's not stable and has problems ?
<ikonia> aliases123_: yes I can what ?
<frybye> so .. who is the duty-sound-guru today??? heheh
<aliases123_> get some one else to help - i could tell you how to use the vesa driver (if the proprietary driver doesn't like the new kernel) -- otherwise you could run the older kernel.
<ikonia> alteregoa: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> alteregoa: who are you talking to ?
<hechu> ikonia: I think it's stable. I can hear the login sound (of gdm), but my monitor shows no signal and black screen .
<ikonia> hechu: the beta release is not stable
<hechu> ikonia: yes, hehe.
<frybye> ikonia: looks like you can say that again... ! <smile..>
<ikonia> hechu: I'd suggest changing the graphics driver to vesa to get at least "a screen" up
<ikonia> then we can look at the ati setup
<hechu> ikonia: but in my experience, I had install may beta ubuntu since 7.04
<ikonia> hechu: then you should know how to fix things
<hechu> ikonia: and there are successed.
<ikonia> hechu: one release working does not mean the next one will
<ikonia> and there are various stages/stability for each release
<ikonia> the idea that one beta worked so "it's fine" is crazy
<hechu> ikonia: yes. now I am trying to fix the problem.
<ikonia> hechu: ok, so do what I suggested
<roozbeh> hi
<hechu> ikonia: and try to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf by myself. but it seems new version of Xorg 7.4 changed many things.
<roozbeh> i have a problem with my NTFS partitions in kubuntu 8.10 beta
<ikonia> hechu: no it didn't, it just makes it dynamic
<roozbeh> how can i maount my partitions in intrepid ?
<ikonia> roozbeh: same as every other releases
<roozbeh> i know
<hechu> ikonia: I try to modify "Device" section to "ati", it seems not work.
<roozbeh> but i am amator user
<roozbeh> i dont now how can i !
<ikonia> bofh80: thats not what I said do
<ikonia> roozbeh: if your not a confident linux user, you shouldn't be using the beta release
<ikonia> roozbeh: check "/topic" for more info
<roozbeh> ikonia: i am using kubuntu 8.10 because kde4 is very atractive :D
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I said
<ikonia> roozbeh: kde 4 is also available in kubuntu 8.04
<eagles051387> roozbeh: you could have just installed kde4 on hardy not upgrade your whole installation
<eagles051387> ikonia: you read my mind
<xdspro> Hi
<eagles051387> !hi | xdspro
<ubottu> xdspro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<xdspro> I've got a little xserver problem in Intrepid
<xdspro> i.e. xserver likes to use my joysticks/gamepads and mice
<hechu> ikonia: do you know how to config /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and make it reconginize my graphice card?
<eagles051387> xdspro: can you be more specific
<xdspro> well when i plug in a joystick/gamepad, the x and y axes control mouse pointer position
<frybye> Hi - with Intrepid-beta and HDA NVidia (ALC883) onboard sound - terrible sound quality - scratchy - a bit like using 2 tin cans and a string to communicate  !! any tips.. (I have tried loads of stuff found with google - mostly about pulse audio to no effect...)
<ikonia> hechu: I've explained what to do
<hechu> ikonia: my experience in old release does not work.
<xdspro> and if i press a button on the joystick, X goes and crashes
<ikonia> hechu: use the vesa settings to get a screen up, then we can debug ati
<ikonia> hechu: what old releases ?
<hechu> ikonia: such as 7.10
<ikonia> hechu: thats one of the most silly things to say as you are saying your using beta versions since 7.04 because they work, beta versions then become "stable" versions, so what happens, do they just stop working when they are marked as stable ?
<hechu> ikonia: how to change the setting? just change the Identifier from "Configured Video Device"
<hechu> to "vesa"?
<ikonia> hechu: no
<ikonia> hechu: as I said you should not be using the beta versions unless you have a little bit of experience in troubleshooting and configuring a linux system
<ikonia> hechu: or you should expect the beta's not to work
<hechu> ikonia: then, do you have any document or wiki URL, I think I can try to finger it out.
<ikonia> hechu: figure what out ?
<hechu> ikonia: i mean try to fix the problem. sorry my English.
<hechu> I am Chinese.
<ikonia> hechu: I've suggested what to do to fix it
<ikonia> change to the vesa driver to get xorg up, then debug ati
<hechu> ikonia: ok, I will try, thank you very much.
<xdspro> anyone got any ideas about my joystick-as-mice problem? I've already gone into xorg.conf and tried to force Mouse0 to only use /dev/input/mouse0 as the device, but that didn't seem to do anything
<xdspro> anyone?
<juliux> morning
<xdspro> gday
<juliux> has somebody tested ibex allready with the nonfree nvidiadriver?
<xdspro> yeah i tested it for about 5 seconds before installing the proprietary driver
<xdspro> seemd to work fine
<xdspro> oh non free
<xdspro> sory i read your comment wrong
<juliux> i mean the proprietary driver;)
<xdspro> yeah i'm using nonfree driver and all is well
<xdspro> i've got copmiz making things looking all pretty, and no hiccups
<juliux> i can't use compiz because i use multihead;)
<xdspro> even the odd round of tf2 works fine under wine
<juliux> sounds good, i will give it a try
<xdspro> anyone got any ideas about my joystick-as-mice problem? I've already gone into xorg.conf and tried to force Mouse0 to only use /dev/input/mouse0 as the device, but that didn't seem to do anything
<ron_> Still looking for help with terrible sound quality.. perhaps some guru who takes a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/54187/ can give me some tips as to troubleshooting etc?
<DreadKnight> can anyone tell me how i could swicth from 32 bit to 64? recompiling kernel perhaps anre installing my DE ?
<lemonade> DreadKnight: i guess there's no easy way - just reinstall
<knorr> Hi. I've got uvesafb working now, but it loads too late at boot for usplash to work. It's not loaded before 34 seconds. How can I make it load earlier?
<ron_> is there a different # where I might have a bit more luck looking for intrepid-sound soloutions???
<ron_> in #kubuntu and #ubuntu if there is any mention of intrepid nowone wants to help and they send one here..
<bazhang> ron this is the channel for intrepid
<ron_> bazhang: can you perhaps help a bit with the lousy sound here - extract from cat /proc/modules here http://paste.ubuntu.com/54187/
<balachmar> Hi, anyone else having problems with a low sound volume?
<frybye> I just changed my nick to the registered one - used for the paste etc.. <was ron..>
<frybye> balach... low volume with good quality is bad enough - but here the sound is terrible quality - not matter what volume... grrr...
<balachmar> ghe ghe :) indeed that is worse :) But the volume so low, that you can hardly hear a movie is pretty bad as well :)
<frybye> balachmar: yeah I can understand that ----
<frybye> just now there dosent seem to be anybody much taking on sound problems... perhaps in a bit...?
<Sa[i]nT> How's the beta? Any performance improvements so far?
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: too bussy with trying to overcome basic problems to be much aware of perf. questions just now...
<Rotlaus> I just put a fresh installation of Intrepid on my Netbook, did a fully update and installed the nonfree flasplugin, but it doesn't work neither in firefox nor in opera. How can i get it to work? Firefox doesn't give me the 'Missing Plugin' Message Bar-
<Sa[i]nT> I'm upgrading to Ibex beta, I was wondering if it somewhat stable yet. I mean, this -is- the last month of working on it.
<frybye> I also have an issue with flashplugin in intrepid beta... it seems to work here ok with firefox etc.. but when i try to run zattoo iptv system it claims I have no flash - they do now support intrepid so no good asking zattoo...
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: getting better for sure - but is still not the final - a load more input will be made exactly d u r i n g the beta.. and corrected etc..
<frybye> untill the beta there is not a very wide usership with loads of different config/hardware etc.. so even if the beta is only one month it wouild tend to be quite a busy time i gues...
<Sa[i]nT> I was just getting it, so all I do is update on release day. Cuz Ibex is anticipated, and it'll take forever to download like hardy.
<frybye> balachmar: if you find smbdy who knows the sound stuff - give me a tip - i need to get onto them also.. heheh
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: u using torrent... (what bandwith do you have...?)
<balachmar> frybye: If I find anything will post it here
<frybye> here is was no special problem - using torrent and a 12-16.000adsl...
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: I'm just upgrading through the repo's I'm guessing.
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: o i c - i tried that too ... ;=(
<Sa[i]nT> I hope this does'nt destroy my setup or something lol.
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: a thing that made me a bit sad this morning was that I found myself discussing with my wife the idea (and cost!!) of getting xp/vista for this box... that hurt!!
<Sa[i]nT> They'll be a bug, that I notice instantly with my luck.
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: Ewweth!
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: *slaps* Don't move onto the dark side.
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: I had better not say too much... the fact i completly wiped a pc with no data backup and 2 o-systems on it before fresh install this intrepid speaks for itself tough...#
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: right... I have another pc which i have to run dark-products on for work - but it would be a real pain to put it on this pc also...
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: the upgrade is huge, taking forever to download.
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: whats your bandwith...?
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: I only get 90K/sec here. Yeah I know.
<frybye> here the upgrade d-load time was not the issue.. (was more the results and what happend -afterwards - heheh
<Sa[i]nT> What kind of comp was it?
<frybye> on a good day with favourable tail-wind and of course a server that is up to it at the other end I have 1.2M/sec... sorry...
<frybye> what I hve right here is a selfbuilt - amd x2 4200 with 2gb ram and a nvidia gs8400gs.. el cheapo but works...
<Sa[i]nT> I got an DualCore Acer Aspire 5610Z.
<frybye> apart from the sound problems with intrepid apparently...
<Sa[i]nT> Laptop. I hope it runs good with the upgrade.
<JonasNZ> hey all, im running intrepid beta and i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.27-5 by installing linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic, but now i cant get my nvidia drivers to compile, something about the sources not being present, even though i have installed both linux-source-2.6.27-5 and the linux-headers package for the kernel
<Sa[i]nT> Maybe the problem was installing fresh instead of upgrading.
<frybye> the problem here was only related to the fact that I also had open-office11 on the pc and that got int he way of the upgrade/grub etc...
<frybye> if i had a lot more linux background knowledge i could have probably repaird the upgrade  - but I just dont have the knowledge to do much of that ...
<frybye> and right now dont have anybody locally who would come round and help to fix stuff..
<Sa[i]nT> What's the error you get with the sound?
<frybye> I am in Germany and have been able to offer a knowledge-swap - english-conversation  ./. linux stuff.. in the past - but no taker just now...
<frybye> not aware of any error message (dont kn ow how to provoke-get one..??) but the sound quality is horrible...
<Sa[i]nT> Using alsa?
<frybye> here is the cat /proc/modules here http://paste.ubuntu.com/54187/
<frybye> cat /proc/modules here http://paste.ubuntu.com/54187/
<frybye> sorry...
<frybye> was not scrolled all the way down...
<Sa[i]nT> So, it just sounds, bad?
<frybye> Sa[i]nT:  I suppose so - sorry I am pretty much a newbie...
<frybye> sounds like shouting in a big tin can...
<frybye> for sure the wrong driver i guess..
<Sa[i]nT> What happens when you try "sudo alsa reload" in your terminal.
<frybye> hang on i will try...
<frybye> here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/54198/
<Sa[i]nT> Hmmm.
<Sa[i]nT> Go to System->Sound
<Sa[i]nT> I mean System->Prefs->Sound
<frybye> btw I am in kubutu-intrepid-beta
<Sa[i]nT> ooo KDE?
<Sa[i]nT> I'm a gnome user.
<Sa[i]nT> Hmmm.
<frybye> there it has HDA NVidia (ALC883 Analog) at the top of the list...#
<frybye> me too on the eeepc - that still has hardy and evrything works I must  admit...
<Sa[i]nT> What's it say under Sound Playback?
<frybye> hmmm that is a good point.. i could perhaps whipe this kubuntu intrepid and go for the gnome...
<Sa[i]nT> If KDE has that. I'm looking at Gnome's tools so I'm sure there is going to be a mixup.
<frybye> where is that ???
<frybye> audio output???
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah, it should have an option like ALSA or OSS, something like that.
<frybye> under notifications it still has pulse audio at the top of the list but on booting there is always a fault window saying that pulse audio dosent work and it is falling bacl to alc883
<Sa[i]nT> Can you change it?
<frybye> there is also a tab - backend
<frybye> in there it mentions xine...
<Sa[i]nT> You -need- to get gnome.
<frybye> but listen - I really think that is what i will do now - the kde stuff is just  too much for me...
<frybye> for a newbie gnome is far better... i will need to re-config a load of stuff but never mind.. i have a bit of time today...
<Sa[i]nT> Cuz most of Ubuntu user's use gnome, and if your a newb. Stick with what the bigdogs are using.
<frybye> #i will go for that and be back here when done...
<frybye> right...
<frybye> bye for now..#
<Sa[i]nT> Bye.
<Linux_Galore> new ubuntu wallpaper http://www.ubuntista.com/filez/ubuntu-logo_by-ubuntista-com_1
<ikonia> Linux_Galore: what has that got to do with ubuntu 8.10 development
<Sa[i]nT> Plus.
<Sa[i]nT> It does'nt work.
<Linux_Galore> ikonia: way to promote Ubuntu dude, lets all be unfeeling pricks like you
<Sa[i]nT> Pwned.
<Linux_Galore> nice when I right
<Linux_Galore> Im*
<Hirato> everytime I boot, ubuntu creates a default connection profile of sorts, considering I made my own which uses a static IP, how would I get ubuntu to use that one, instead of the default one it creates on boot?
<ikonia> Hirato: you mean a network manager profile ?
<Hirato> yeah :)
<ikonia> Hirato: so you make a profile, set the profile, reboot and it goes back to the default ?
<Hirato> yeah
<ikonia> thats odd, I thought the last in use was the default, I'm not sure if there is a way to set a default
<Hirato> I actually delete the one it creates on each boot ^^
<Hirato> and then it just loads uip mine
<ikonia> I'd log a bug for that, or search if one exists, I don't believe that's how it's meant to work
<Hirato> the big reason I'm asking is because I run a webserver on here, and all port 80 traffic is redirected to 10.0.0.50
<hashman> hi, I need some help, I need to know how to configure the sound card in ubuntu (8.10), I have no alsaconf and I have revised the package browser and I can't find any package that provides it
<rzk> hashman: it's removed
<hashman> ok, so how to configure my soundcard?
<rzk> you can't
<hashman> alsaconfig reports pulse chip (???), but in SusE 11.1 beta 1 I used hda-intel
<rzk> not like in alsaconf at least
<rzk> need to play with modulels loading etc
<rzk> shame alsaconf  got removed
<hashman> ok, so is there any way I can change from pulse to hda-intel?
<hashman> hmmmç
<Hirato> that reminds me, I was gonig to make ALSA the default, due to pulse audio sounds oddities
<hashman> by the way, what is pulse?
<Hirato> I suspect it's the pulseaudio sound server
<hashman> I'm a fan of alsamixergui, I can control everything from there
<Sa[i]nT> Ibex has Alsa right?
<rzk> Sa[i]nT: yes
<Sa[i]nT> rzk: Good.
<hashman> oh wait
<hashman> I have run the gnome volume control and it reports hda-intell is being usedç
<hashman> so everything is right
<zorglu_> q. is it possible to install 8.10server under virtualbox ?
<Sa[i]nT> You can d/l the .iso for it. So you should be able to install it in virtualbox.
<zorglu_> Sa[i]nT: i do notice the "should" :)
<Sa[i]nT> zorglu_: Well, it's like any other operating system.
<zorglu_> i ask because i tried several times yesterday, and everytime it freeze during the install
<Sa[i]nT> In a couple minutes I'mma be bootin' up in Ibex. I'm crossing my fingers.
<Hirato> out of curiosity, is a kde-legacy set of packages being considered?
<ikonia> Hirato: thats a good question, I've not sen anything on them
<zorglu_> oh i got a question about kde, is kde4.0 now the default with 8.10?
<ikonia> es
<ikonia> yes
<Hirato> yes it is
<zorglu_> hmm no good
<Hirato> I'm not happy about that, mostly due to crap nvidia drivers :)
<zorglu_> is it possible to keep kde3.5
<Sa[i]nT> I'm an avid gnome fan. I hope there is some improvements.
<zorglu_> kde4  is like vista for ms :)
<zorglu_> they will spend years to fix it
<Hirato> I assure you taht KDE4 is quite fast, as long as you use nouveau or nv as the driver if you intend to use an NVIDIa GPU :)
<Hobbsee> Hirato: i don't think there will be kde legacy packages.  At least, it's not on the current wishlist, afaik.
<Hirato> thanks Hobbsee, I really prefer kde3's functionality and speed, so I hope it can be considered :)
<zorglu_> and non buggyness
<Hobbsee> Hirato: well, you've got a while until hardy goes EOL, anyway :)
 * Hirato just noticed his ping is 386, as in i386
<ikonia> ahhh there is the kde queen now
<Hobbsee> ikonia: the kde queen?  I haven't run KDE in a very long time...
<edno> hi, anyone has a problem with sound on intrepid?
<Hobbsee> well, not for extended periods of time, anyway
<ikonia> Hobbsee: developed on it though, and a good understanding
<Hobbsee> ikonia: that's true
<ikonia> Hobbsee: that warrents "queen"
<Sa[i]nT> When I use KDE, I feel guilty, like I did with windows.
<Sa[i]nT> ok BRB, hopefully with ibex.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: +o ?
<Hirato> I just find that GNOME or in fact any other window manager, requires me to use alt-F2 too excessively :P
<ikonia> ;)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: hmmm.  I had that for some reason, but I don't remember why now...
<ikonia> only just noticed
<zorglu_> to install 8.10 server, is 320mbyte of ram too small ?
<ikonia> 256 is minimum so your just above it
<zorglu_> i was thinking that it crashed, but thinking that maybe it is swapping like hell
<ikonia> zorglu_: you can monitor swap space if your worried about that
<ikonia> zorglu_: or monitor ram to see how it's being used
<zorglu_> if it 'crash' again, i will assign more ram
<frybye> re..
<zorglu_> ikonia: ? during the install ?
<ikonia> ahh during the install, sorry, I missed that part
<ikonia> zorglu_: you maybe able to do it from another tty
<frybye> ikonia: am just installing the ubuntu intrepid as recommended...
<zorglu_> but i see the cpu on the guest os doing a system
<ikonia> ahh this is a vm install
<zorglu_> ikonia: yes i killed it and put 640mbyte. we will see how it goes
<ikonia> zorglu_: I've seen VM's crash with video issues due to the hardware emmulation
<zorglu_> ikonia: well i put a ubuntu server. lets hope i wont have video issue :)
<Sa[i]nT> Well.. so far so good with ibex.
<ikonia> zorglu_: what vm technology are you using ?
<zorglu_> ikonia: virtualbox
<Hirato> virtualbox
<Hirato> told you so :P
<ikonia> not sure on that one, never use it
<zorglu_> it works quite will everytime i tried it
<zorglu_> im running fedora and windowXP in it
<zorglu_> stopped moving on "retrieving md-module...."
<Sa[i]nT> OMG The new VLC player is beautiful!
<Hirato> wait till you try skinned mode :P
<zorglu_> mouamuoa
<Hirato> which I believe is run using svlc
<zorglu_> ever tried smplayer ?
<zorglu_> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/
<Sa[i]nT> Synaptic has it.
<zorglu_> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/06/upgrading-virtualbox-and-virtualizing-the-ubuntu-810-alphas/ <- this may explain why i cant install :)
<zorglu_> trying their workaround
<zorglu_> thinking about it i have to remove my daily bunch of vlc coredump :)
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> I tried upgrading to intrepid but it looks like it wants over 200M free on /boot
<gordonjcp> is this supposed to happen?
<zorglu_> 92core for vlc today :)
 * zorglu_ is parying vt-x god ! :)
<Sa[i]nT> Im detecting more wifi networks lol.
<Sa[i]nT> How interesting.
<Sa[i]nT> Well, this is working great for me.
<Sa[i]nT> I upgraded from my Ubuntu Ultimate install.
<Sa[i]nT> If that makes any difference.
<zorglu_> fyi, to install ubuntu server on virtualbox, "vt-x" option must to set on the wm
<anonymous_____> Hi. I've been testing Ubuntu Intrepid since the early alphas, but I'm considering switching to Kubuntu. Is Kubuntu now up-to-date in terms of features?
<zorglu_> anonymous_____: i dunno about the "uptodateness" of features, but it run kde4 which has been known as ultra buggy for a long time
<zorglu_> anonymous_____: but i have tested it for like 6months, so it may be less now
<Hobbsee> anonymous_____: it should be more  or less equal, i think
<anonymous_____> ok, i'll install the kubuntu-desktop package and see how i find it
<YaManicKill> hey guys, basically, i installed 8.10b on another hdd on my computer and it won't load x for some reason...and possible ideas that i can try?
<Sa[i]nT> Tho I can't get my kb to turn the sound up and down. Just the capture.
<zorglu_> Sa[i]nT: you got vlc 0.9.2 from the ubuntu repository or the videolan ones ?
<Sa[i]nT> zorglu_: Came with it?
<rzk> 0.9.3 is in +1
<Sa[i]nT> brb.
<Sa[i]nT> OMG at KDE4.1
<Sa[i]nT> HELL YES
<Sa[i]nT> Goodbye gnome lol.
<zorglu_> well it comes from somebody who told that vlc ui was wonderfull:)
<Sa[i]nT> Want a screenshot?
<zorglu_> fyi2, pae is required to boot ubuntu server on virtualbox too :)
<zorglu_> Sa[i]nT: of kde4.1, yep it would be nice
<zorglu_> i know vlc ui way too much already :)
<Sa[i]nT> One sec.
<Sa[i]nT> uploading.
<zorglu_> installing vlc on my ubuntu server :)
<Sa[i]nT> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t74/Saint_Belmont/KDE41screenshot.jpg There you go.
<Sa[i]nT> KDE4.1 on my system.
<zorglu_> thanks lookin
<zorglu_> Sa[i]nT: it does look good :)
<Sa[i]nT> Told ya.
<zorglu_> :)
<Sa[i]nT> And it has the vista startbar type thing, or like SUSE's actually.
<Sa[i]nT> I did'nt expect it to look like this.
<Sa[i]nT> And it's running like a scalded dog lol.
<Skiessi> is the sound known to be broken at the moment?
<Skiessi> *is sound
<Sa[i]nT> My sound works fully.
<Skiessi> I can only use OSS :(
<Sa[i]nT> Gnome seems to be broken, but with KDE, everything is working.
<Sa[i]nT> LoL, KDE4.1 has a "Plasma Dashboard".
<Skiessi> maybe it's because the ubuntu-modules and backports-modules aren't there
<Sa[i]nT> I can't wait for the final release.
<zorglu_> good bw is nice with doing "apt-get installl kubuntu-desktop" :)
<Sa[i]nT> The start bar reminds me of OpenSUSE tho.
<Sa[i]nT> Idea = stolen, well I guess it's open source, but come on.
<zorglu_> and opensuse got it from vista :)
<Sa[i]nT> Using 561MB's of mem, and not even taxing my dualcore.
<zorglu_> "shutting down ufw" while rebooting 8.10 server...
<zorglu_> if there a firewall now ?
<dmh65> not mentioned in new features http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<Sa[i]nT> KDE4.1 is doing transparency even in the vids when dragging. It used to not do that for me.
<Sa[i]nT> Get it just for KDE, it's looking wonderful.
<Sa[i]nT> -Plasma Dashboard-
<Sa[i]nT> That sounds advanced lol.
<Sa[i]nT> I'mma report bugs like crazy.
<dmh65> so what happens if ati do not release drivers before 30th October?  Do Ubuntu know something we don't!
<Sa[i]nT> Ubuntu knows all.
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> realy though
<dmh65> *really
<Sa[i]nT> I don't know. i use intel and whatnot.
<dmh65> Fedora 9 has been using xorg 7.4 for months with no drivers, why will ati release them before the 30th just for Ubuntu, even opensuse uses 7.3 and they are related to amd/ati
<Sa[i]nT> There is already plasma desktop themes out. And it makes it so easy to use them.
<dmh65> got a url, not familiar with it
<Sa[i]nT> Ohh, have you seen what KDE4.1 looks like yet?
<Sa[i]nT> I got a screenshot online if you wanna see.
<dmh65> do it
<Sa[i]nT> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t74/Saint_Belmont/KDE41screenshot.jpg There you go.
<dmh65> kde4 seems a distaer to me
<dmh65> *disaster
<Hirato> to me it just seems a bit too primitive to erplace KDE4 :)
<Sa[i]nT> Looks great to me.
<morpholology> dmh65: I tried the latest version and I think they still have a lot of work to do on it.
<Hirato> s/erplace KDE4/replace KDE3.5/
<dmh65> nice, but using that menu is not easy
<Hirato> they have an old style menu widget
<dmh65> yes
<dmh65> the last thing Linux needs to be is 'like' Windows
<Sa[i]nT> I think this is the goal here.
<Hirato> seems my bug is already known
<dmh65> its quite amazing how Linux people have a go at Windows yet try to emilate it
<Hirato>  /etc/network/interfaces is ignored
<dmh65> *emulate
<Sa[i]nT> I like the way vista looks, Linux lacks the smoothness of it.
<zorglu_> dmh65: beside the look, is it buggy ?
<dmh65> so many aero themes in Emerald :)
<dmh65> only tried hde 4.1 once, did not like it
<dmh65> *kde
<morpholology> I think for all the windows-bashing, windows has a perfectly 'usable' UI, except for the lack of built-in multiple workspaces support (Not talking about addons here)
<dmh65> sorry, having a drink here
<Hirato> I think you'll find that linux has had compositing desktop manager a good 6 months before vista was even released
<dmh65> I use Vista, I like it, works for me
<Sa[i]nT> Linux was made by the people, so they know what they want.
<dmh65> I use Linux too and Ubuntu is the best
<dmh65> for desktop, nt tried the server, I use Debian Etch
<zorglu_> nah they forgot the meaning of the word
<dmh65> *not
<zorglu_> at the begining they choosed "ubuntu" because it meant something like "be good"
<morpholology> humanity towards others
<zorglu_> yep
<dmh65> all for that
<crevette> hello
<zorglu_> and last week i went to a ubuntu channel, they had a spammer bot, i complained and pointed at the code of conduct, so i got kicked
<crevette> I'm trying to get kvm-intel working on ibex, I can't modprobe it, it claims there are unknown symbols
<crevette> I can modprobe kvm thought
<Lynoure> zorglu_: Which ubuntu channel?
<Sa[i]nT> -Careful- using Compiz for KDE lol.
<zorglu_> french one
<Lynoure> zorglu_: I've noticed that different ones are very different...
<zorglu_> Lynoure:  #ubuntu-fr this one. with not even the official bot on it
<Sa[i]nT> 2nd bug for me so far reported.
<dmh65> zorglu_ hypocrytes everywhere mate
<morpholology> dmh65: what made it a spammer bot exactly?
<dmh65> no idea
<dmh65> I got mistaken once as a spammer bot once
<dmh65> on a site that thought I was against what they stood for
<morpholology> You failed the turing test, my friend
<dmh65> all you need to do is use Tor :)
<dmh65> really annoyed the ops that they could not outright ban me
<dmh65> Freenode dont alow Tor though
<crevette> any taker for kvm problem
<dmh65> which is wrong I think$
<zorglu_> crevette: no clue sorry
<dmh65> no idea shrimp
<morpholology> I can modprobe it no bother :\
<Hirato> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA ^^
<zorglu_> bootingh kubuntu8.10 now:)
<dmh65> go for it
<zorglu_> and it failed :) so i will test again in a few month
<Sa[i]nT> LoL.
<Sa[i]nT> Optimistic.
<dmh65> what failed?
<zorglu_> in general it is better to install the version 2 months after its release
<zorglu_> it give them time to fix the biggest bugs
<zorglu_> dmh65: i got scramble on the screen on X for the live CD
<dmh65> be nice to know abit about your machine
<dmh65> btw does Ubuntu have the equiv to siga on SuSE?
<TuTUXG> hey there the 2.6.27-5 kernel fixed the e1000e driver, but it does not load at bootup, should i manually add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and run update-initramfs?
<rzk> i thin it's blacklisted?
<rzk> oh.
<TuTUXG> i can add it with modprobe after the boot, rzk
<TuTUXG> how do i check if it's blacklist?
<TuTUXG> never really mess with kernel b4
<marko-_-> hello my card nvidia 8600gt isn't working, any suggestions ?
<marko-_-> i have 2 drivers to use in Hardware Drivers but none works
<dmh65> marko-_- look at the release notes
<marko-_-> where ?
<dmh65> some drivers are not going to work because Ibex uses xorg 7.4
<marko-_-> aha
<dmh65> topic mate above
<marko-_-> i already think of that
<dmh65> geez
<marko-_-> :&
<marko-_-> :/
<ba5e> got a problem with totem-gstreamer crashing when loading avi's, can some one help? /dev/sdb6	/media/sda6	ntfs	0	0
<ba5e> http://pastebin.com/m66cba113
<ba5e> oops ignore the /media/ stuff
<frybye> hi all - anybody got zattoo (iptv) to work under intrepid??
<frybye> on install it claims that flashplugin is missing although is in fact working in other stuff...
<bofh80> bluetooth and pand anyone? the information i find for ibex is outdated . .
<dmh65> bofh80 Ibex is pretty new lol
<dmh65> Hardy work ok, then stick with it
<bofh80> dmh65, yer, but the only ibex info for bluetooth dates back to the first alpha's, which was missing completely. now i didn't bother with any of the alpha's. but the beta came out, and i needed a fresh install so thought what the hey
<bofh80> the bluetooth is all there, it even says bnep0 connected. however i can't bring the the interface up as it suddenly drops the connection as soon as it is made
<bofh80> you can see the phone accept the bluetooth, bring up the net, tthen drop the net and bluetooth connection straight away. same settings as hardy really. bit odd :( only think that's keepin me on my hardy install, but that's been upgraded since 7.04 and is overdue being replaced
<Ayabara> the wi-fi indicator on my dell laptop keeps flashing. on hardy it was constantly lit. is this right?
<frybye> must admit that ubuntu intrepid-beta seems to be a lot smoother than kubuntu-i-b
<Ayabara> "apt-get build-dep digikam-kde4" gives me this message: E: Build-dependencies for digikam-kde4 could not be satisfied.
<Ayabara> que?
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<telexicon> is there info about fixing brightness controls in intrepid? they used to work in earlier versions like hardy and gutsy (changing the brightness of my screen with my laptop's special keys)
<Ayabara> will installing kubuntu-desktop in intrepid give me the kde4 desktop?
<Hirato> yes
<Hirato> KDE4 is now the default and only kde included with ubuntu
<Ayabara> Hirato: great
<Hirato> it's not great if you use the proprietary nvidia driver :P
<Ayabara> heh. still slow?
<Hirato> just for that driver, yes
<ba5e> Hirato: thats not true, ubuntu comes with Gnome, Kubuntu comes with KDE
<Hirato> you misinterpret my reply
<Ayabara> ba5e: we're talking about kde3/kde4
<ba5e> I know
<Perun> hi all
<Unksi> hi
<Perun> I see there is no dom0 xen kernel in intrepid, are there somewhere unofficial xen dom0 kernel pkgs for intrepid?
<jaspion> hay!
<jaspion> how is it going, the beta thing?
<dmh65> have you tried it?
<jaspion> nope
<jaspion> im a ubuntu user since this week
<jaspion> im lovin' it
<dmh65> what do you want to know?
<dmh65> everything works?
<jaspion> wht r the new features
<jaspion> yeahhh everything is okk
<dmh65> look at the topic
<Hirato> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<dmh65> topic, above , up there
<jaspion> k
<jaspion> brb
<Ayabara> anyone with a laptop with a wifi-indicator? does it flash constantly?
<dmh65> jaspion and so
<jaspion> hay
<jaspion> im back
<dmh65> any questions?
<jaspion> man
<jaspion> whre are the new features of the beta maaan
<telexicon> what about them?
<rzk> jaspion: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<dmh65> if you use Ubuntu as a desktop I suggest you backup important stuff and install Ibex afresh
<jaspion> New Features since Ubuntu 8.04
<jaspion> aah
<jaspion> now i gotta
<jaspion> srry dude
<jaspion> Network Manager 0.7
<jaspion> NICE
<dmh65> careful you will flood
<lore20> hello
<Hirato> it's buggy if you rely on static network IPs
<dmh65> hi
<lore20> I'm having some problems making an intrepid beta persistent live SD
<dmh65> Hirato how was Hardy?
<lore20> syslinux freeze when I choose an option
<Hirato> functional, and it had KDE3.5 which i prefer :P
<dmh65> me too
<dmh65> but shit happens
<dmh65> you on kubuntu then
<lore20> Is it possible that it's due to SD speed?
<Hirato> define: SD
<dmh65> sounds like a mem card to me
<dmh65> got one in a camera somewhere
<lore20> Hirato, SD = Flash drive (usally present into cameras and phones)
<dmh65> there you go
<Hirato> thanks
<dmh65> lore20 geez, soory
<dmh65> *sorry
<lore20> ok
<Hirato> is it even possible to boot from them?
<dmh65> its a big deal?  If you found a bug, log it and see it silved
<dmh65> *solved
<telexicon> aw man
<telexicon> glxinfo segfaults when i run it
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<dmh65> xorg 7.4
<dmh65> bit different from 7.3 heh
<MamboKurt> hi
<telexicon> is that directed at me?
<MamboKurt> i got a prob with nm
<dmh65> ati get your ass in gear :)
<wsjunior> is there any version of fglrx drivers that is working with intrepid at the moment?
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Ayabara> I'm trying to install kdelibs5-dev but get this message "kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libstreamanalyzer-dev (>= 0.5.7) but it is not going to be installed
<MamboKurt> i try to connect to a wired protected network
<telexicon> dmh65, was that directed at me?
<dmh65> all
<MamboKurt> peap mschapv2/md5
<telexicon> ok, but im using the open source radeon driver
<MamboKurt> both don't work
<telexicon> i dont need the binary card
<dmh65> there is no driver ati for xorg 7.4
<dmh65> pissing me off too
<telexicon> im talking about the open source radeon one
<telexicon> not the closed ati one
<lore20> so, does anybody know how to make a persistent live with GRUB instead syslinux?
<dmh65> that works fine
<wsjunior> Have you tried 8.9 fglrx version?
<MamboKurt> i downloaded the certificate and it didn't work
<dmh65> lot of updates too
<telexicon> no lol
<telexicon> its not working fine
<telexicon> glxinfo segfaults, and a bunch of the features stopped working
<telexicon> let setting my screen's brightness
<MamboKurt> with 6.10 and config editing it worked
<MamboKurt> has somebody an idea?
<lore20> (please write my name when you have an answer :)
<dmh65> telexicon for me, yes
<wsjunior> I will try 8.9 to see what happens..
<Ayabara> anyone got kdelibs5-dev installed on intrepid?
<dmh65> if the opensource driver says it works for your card.  It will.  I am sure they have done their work
<telexicon> interesting
<telexicon> dmh65, it runs, its just got some problems
<wsjunior> Hum..
<wsjunior> Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.27-4-generic (i686)
<dmh65> runs,  You have your screen rez
<dmh65> mine is 1440 x 900 works fine but no 3d
<dmh65> And I cannot see it happening for just Ubuntu
<dmh65> which is annoying me
<dmh65> xorg 7.4
<dmh65> ati
<dmh65> problem
<dmh65> there is no driver
<dmh65> not even for opensuse
<rzk> when will kernel -5 get pushed to mirrors?
<dmh65> either Ubuntu knows something or it has its head up its ass
<edgy> dmh65: I think ati is expected to launch the update soon
<dmh65> I hope so
<dmh65> not for Fedora
<edgy> dmh65: I also has ati
<dmh65> why is Ubuntu special?
<telexicon> more users?
<dmh65> for opensuse I can understand
<edgy> dmh65: what do you mean by not for fedora?
<dmh65> fed9
<dmh65> xorg9
<dmh65> xorg7.4
<dmh65> sorry
<edgy> dmh65: the problem is in all distros that use the latest xorg
<dmh65> exactly
<telexicon> i hope xorg starts making major progress soon
<dmh65> why now for Ibex?
<wsjunior> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<dmh65> Guess I will be assinated for revaeling the truth :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266956 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to compile with 2.6.27-2 kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<edgy> dmh65: I don't understand your question
<dmh65> *revealing
<dmh65> edgy sorry
<dmh65> driver fir xorg 7.4
<dmh65> why is it so hard
<dmh65> *for
<edgy> dmh65: nothing is hard. Just the api or something changed and they need time to update the drivers
<dmh65> but it seems to be taking for ever
<Ayabara> anyone got kdelibs5-dev installed?
<telexicon> i wish things would move to xcb
<dmh65> I wish things would always work, wihout having to pay for it
<dmh65> we are taliking about a OS here
<dmh65> no programs that run on it
<dmh65> you have a good program, then sell it
<dmh65> its your work
<dmh65> but the OS is open source
<dmh65> shit we all have to make a living
<Frijolie> everytime I start Intrepid I have to open a terminal and type "nm-applet&" to get a working Internet connection
<Frijolie> I've added it to my "Sessions" but that doesn't work
<Frijolie> is there any alternative to get it to work?
<morpholology> Frijolie: try wicd
<morpholology> You'll have to completely break ubuntu-desktop to install it though
<telexicon> dmh65, people often wonder how open source programmers make money
<Frijolie> Isn't Intrepid coming out of Beta in a few days? Will this be fixed beforehand?
<morpholology> then there's always the alternative of putting "iface eth0 dhcp \n auto eth0" in your /etc/network/interfaces - networkmanager won't manage it then
<dmh65> telexicon go on
<telexicon> Frijolie, lol
<morpholology> and just using ifup / ifdown
<telexicon> dmh65, where do you work?
<dmh65> I dont want to be grossly rich, just want to pay bills by what I do
<dmh65> for myself
<telexicon> i understand
<telexicon> so heres how it works
<telexicon> programmer gets hired by a company
<telexicon> the company pays him a salary, he writes code
<telexicon> the code is open source
<telexicon> the programmer still gets paid
<telexicon> and the company makes money off of support contracts with business customers
<telexicon> it wouldnt work as well with an individual though
<dmh65> sad
<Frijolie> unless you were coding for a project that got sponsored
<telexicon> thats the one ive heard most
<telexicon> but i think there are others
<telexicon> yeah, you could work for a company on a closed source product, but they later open source it
<dmh65> The opensource OS has yet to start
<telexicon> or, you could be hired as a consultant to modify an existing piece of open source software to fit a business need
<dmh65> your work is yours
<telexicon> dmh65, perhaps when it starts getting serious then it will
<telexicon> well, for the desktop
<telexicon> its quite serious on the server
<dmh65> maybe a percentage to the OS
<telexicon> what do you mean?
<Frijolie> so guys, just deal with having to manually start nm-applet each time? why will it not start in Sessions but manually through a terminal works?
<dmh65> if I could explain that
<dmh65> its about a OS that works
<dmh65> For free
<dmh65> and apps for free
<tta> wohoo! usb-creator finally works, via burning *.iso to stick
<telexicon> sort of
<dmh65> but then buy a app that is to your ned
<telexicon> actually i dont care as much that its free
<dmh65> its not windows
<telexicon> i like that when its broken (and it will be broken, everything has bugs)
<telexicon> i can fix it
<dmh65> *need
<telexicon> not everyone else can fix things like that, but i can.. and i appreciate it
<telexicon> my wireless card re-associates a ton though :S
<gordonjcp> hi
<telexicon> hello
<gordonjcp> I was trying to install Intrepid but it's looking for over 200M free space in /boot - is this supposed to happen?
<gordonjcp> and, what is it using all that space for?
<morpholology> initrds, grub, it's probably just to make sure you don't run out of space when you install new kernels
<Ayabara> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Ayabara> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ayabara> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ayabara> or been moved out of Incoming
<Ayabara> anything I can do when I get this besides waiting?
<frybye> Ayabara: please do not use the enter key as a punctuation - write in one long line - much more readable here...
<bratsche> Hey, what kernel should I be using right now on Intrepid?  `uname -r` shows 2.6.26-5-generic but I can't seem to find headers for that.  Looking in the package list I see newer kernels than that, and I'm not sure why I'm not using one of them automatically.
<gordonjcp> morpholology: that's more than ten times as much as the current amount of space /boot takes up
<gordonjcp> morpholology: it's also at least four times as big as the /boot partition
<bratsche> Also, what package generates /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<gordonjcp> any way to stop it being so greedy?
<Ayabara> frybye, sorry. cut and paste from a terminal
<frybye> Ayabara: i c
<bratsche> Does anyone know if the e1000e bug is fixed in Ubuntu and in what kernel version it was fixed?
<bratsche> Nevermind, I found the Launchpad bug.  Seems that it's not yet fixed?
<frybye> hi - which appl/command should I use to check the disc integrety/correct errors???
<Jeeves_> Hi all
<Mechdave> frybye, fsck
<Jeeves_> More people here with problems with Intrepid and nvidia?
<Jeeves_> I only get 800x600
<Jeeves_> and there's no way in configuring my monitor
<frybye> Mechdave: does it nead any special options - parameters etc...?
<telexicon> Mechdave, lol i thought you were angry D:
<frybye> and do I have to run it from a live cd - ie so the disc is not mounted???
<Mechdave> telexicon, lol
<Mechdave> frybye, it would be best to run it from live disk. Usually invoked with fsck /dev/partition, read man fsck for more details
<frybye> eh - so I could try and run it witin the system and see if that works first or...?
<frybye> how do I tell it to check the whole hard disk...? I have had a look at man fsck but as a newbie it throws up more questions than answers...
<Mechdave> frybye, just one sec I will have a read myself
<frybye> another prob- I have as a disab. war veteran is that my memory is real bad...
<frybye> thanks Mech
<Mechdave> frybye, Ok boot into live disk Ubuntu, then make sure that the hard drive is not mounted and then run fsck /dev/sda
<frybye> how to check the drive is not mounted???
<Lynoure> frybye:   mount
<Lynoure> frybye: shows everythin mounted
<frybye> and if it is mounted then...?
<frybye> or - perhaps I better go read man mount...
<Lynoure> sudo umount mountpointnamehere   usually works
<Mechdave> frybye, open a terminal and type sudo umount /mounted/point/of/drive
<Lynoure> frybye: that's good too :)
<daniel_tp> is here someone successful by using skype at ubuntu-8.10 2.6.27-5-generic x86_64?
<frybye> ok thanks... heheh
<Cracker_Jax> o/
<Cracker_Jax> think i broke intrepid..
<dylan__> i'm guessing the output of X saying "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" is a bad thing?
<Cracker_Jax> i would believe so
<rodpod> dylan: just use apt to install all the drivers
<Cracker_Jax> i'm trying to figure out how add the desktop switcher thing back to the panel.. i deleted it by accident
<dylan__> rodpod, i did that :(  there were no errors either!
<rodpod> aptitude search nvidia
<dylan__> yep, i have nvidia-glx-173
<Mechdave> Cracker_Jax, right click and add to panel
<dylan__> it has an A next to nvidia-kernel-common though, is that alright?
<rodpod> i had to ditch -4 and use -3 because nvidia didnt work, and the e1000e driver is fuxed
<Cracker_Jax> tried that... lol.. but it isn't there
<rodpod> and 173 works with -3
<Jeeves_> dylan__: You've got 800x600 too? :)
<dylan__> well, if i change xorg.conf around to vesa i do ;)
<dylan__> otherwise i'm stuck in a wonderful 2-bit coloured world of console!
<Mechdave> Cracker_Jax, try workplace switcher
<Jeeves_> dylan__: Yeah
<Jeeves_> They dropped displayconfig-gtk 'because it should just work'
<Jeeves_> But it doesn't :)
<Jeeves_> And now, I can't find a way to configure my monitor
<Jeeves_> It's 'unknown'
<dylan__> oh, so yours says unknown as well? :P
<dylan__> haha thought so
<Jeeves_> Jups
<dylan__> well i feel a lot more comforted knowing i'm not the only one living in pain
<Cracker_Jax> workplace switcher?
<Cracker_Jax> hmm can't find it
<Jeeves_> dylan__: :)
<Jeeves_> I'm not sure where to file the bug, though
<dylan__> i'm considering filing one under nvidia-glx-177 for falsley identifying support for my card
<dylan__> it's been falsely identified for many releases
<Jeeves_> dylan__: You don't have a nvidia card?
<dylan__> i do, it just isn't supported in that driver release
<dylan__> as i said, it's a horrible card, that is available in two laptops and _that's it_
<Cracker_Jax> i'm having problems with the graphics also.. driver seems to be a bit screwy
<dylan__> i was unfortunate enough to get one of those two laptops, however, i've been able to get it working relatively well in previous ubuntu releases
<Jeeves_> hmm
<Jeeves_> I've got a gforce 6100
<Cracker_Jax> Geforce Go 7400
<dylan__> heh, i have a geforce 7000m, nforce 610m chipset
<biberao> hi
<biberao> tried to install intrepid on pc and the pc locks on the loader
<biberao> what could it be ?
<dylan__> 'loader'?
<larson9999> how to i change my computer name?
<biberao> dylan__
<biberao> dont know the name in english
<biberao> that orange thing
<dylan__> oh, the bar
<biberao> yes
<frybye> re:
<biberao> dylan__ what could be?
<frybye> about the checking disk problem and running fsck from a live disk...
<biberao> do i really need bind9?
<frybye> it says I need r/w- or root privalages to run the probe...
<biberao> do i need bind9 to have dhcp?
<Mechdave> frybye, you need to run it as sudo --> sudo fsck /dev/whatever
<frybye> yeah but then it said the disk is mounted or being run exclusively by another progem - and the command unmount is not found...
<frybye> i tried using the ibex live disk and an old knoppix5.1
<frybye> same results...
<Mechdave> frybye, you are using the Ubuntu live disk?
<Mechdave> Oh ok
<Mechdave> Interesting
<frybye> Mechdave: first I did - and then I tried knoppix when the ubuntu did not work
<bofh80> biberao, NO bing is a DHCP server, DHCP is the client that you need.
<bofh80> bing=bind lol
<frybye> the point I get stuck at is when it cant find    unmount
<biberao> oki
<biberao> bofh80 just wondering because i want to remove it
<biberao> from my pc
<biberao> :p
<biberao> anyway
<biberao> bofh80 i tried to install ibex on one pc and it stops on the orange bar
<frybye> i used to have a gparted live disk here - but unfortunatly cant find it right now... hmmm
<Turl> is it normal not to have usplash showing on shutdown?
<bofh80> biberao, have you tried the same CD in another PC? you can just boot of the CD without install yes?
<biberao> yes
<biberao> in the other cd
<biberao> cd = pc
<biberao> it works
<biberao> but the pcs
<biberao> are equal
<Mechdave> frybye, That is an interesting one
<frybye> Mechdave: I notice now with the ub untu live disk it is no longer saying the disk is mounted - btw it starets the line with fsck.ext2:  ??
<biberao> frybye try fsck.ext3
<biberao> ?
<frybye> but it is still saying I must have r/w access orbe root
<frybye> ok hang on...
<frybye> biberao: now it replys as fsck.ext3 but is still saying i need r/w priv. or to be root...?
<frybye> how to be root with live cd - i thought one is autom root then...?
<Mechdave> tru running it under sudo
<biberao> sudo then?
<frybye> ok i try that again..
<Mechdave> frybye, sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/whatever
<wsjunior> is knetworkmanager supposed to be working in intrepid?
<Unksi> yes
<Turl> anyone knows if it is normal not to have usplash on shutdown??
<frybye> now it says filesystem moun ted or opend exclusively by another program...?
<Mechdave> and you on a live disk?
<frybye> Mechdave: yes
<frybye> the live cd is using the swap on the disk or...?
<wsjunior> Unksi: are u using it? odd, i just can see a globe at systray. but i'm able to setup connection at the terminal manually and even see wireless networks avaliable but knetworkmanager shows nothing...
<Mechdave> frybye, now if you type mount in a terminal it should tell you if it is mounted or not
<frybye> mount produces a whole page of complex stuff..
<Unksi> wsjunior: yea, but have not used wireless for few weeks now, it starts up when i log in though
<Unksi> and opens wired connection well
<Mechdave> frybye, what you are looking for is the /dev/sd* entry for your hard drive
<Mechdave> frybye, can you pastebin it?
<frybye> noting
<frybye> difficult - other machin with no konversation.. but sda is not mentioned.. the nearest is /dev/scd0 for the cd drive4..
<frybye> how do i get to be root when using a live cd?? that now seems to be the break-point...
<Mechdave> sudo su
<dylan__> ahhh, i love beta software.
<frybye> hmmm mounted or opened exclusively by another prog... ...
<wsjunior> Unksi: I tried to setup a wired connection but it has no action at all.. Just stays as a globe icon..
<frybye> unmount cant be found...
<Unksi> hmm, for me i just plug the cable in and thats it, i use dhcp though
<Mechdave> frybye, apt-get install umount
<frybye> Mech unmount - command not found
<Mechdave> frybye, oops sudo apt-get install umount
<Mechdave> frybye, your box is connected to the internet?
<frybye> couldnt find package unmount
<Mechdave> frybye, try sudo apt-get update
<Jeeves_> dylan__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/275029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275029 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "No graphic mode on Nvidia GeForce 6100 using Intrepid LiveCD" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Volkodav> anybody gets this error on 64 bit with skype ?
<Jeeves_> I'm adding comments to that bug
<frybye> is on the net...
<Mechdave> frybye, that should update the lists
<Jeeves_> Maybe you'd like to do so too?
<dylan__> yeah, adding some now
<Jeeves_> dylan__: oki
<frybye> still cant find package unmount
<Jeeves_> frybye: unmount isn't a package
<gordonjcp> frybye: "umount"
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.ca/1219935
<frybye> i will try and get gparted - it can do this stuff also..
<gordonjcp> frybye: What exactly are you trying to do?
 * Mechdave laughs at himself for not picking up that one!!
<frybye> gordonjcp: repair a damaged disk/partitions with fsck
<gordonjcp> frybye: right, and what happens when you try to do that?
<frybye> sorry I am not getting something here - have i spelt unmount wrong or????
<Mechdave> frybye, yeah you have
<gordonjcp> frybye: it's not "unmount", it's "umount"
<gordonjcp> 17:10 < gordonjcp> frybye: "umount"
<Mechdave> try umount <-- notice no n
<gordonjcp> I mentioned that a couple of minutes ago
<frybye> it says i need to be root or have r-w priv.. and when I do it with sudo it says the disk is mounted or used exclusively by another program..
<Turl> anyone??
<gordonjcp> uh-huh, unmount the disk then
<gordonjcp> Turl: anyone what?
<frybye> ah ha.. ok sorry I did not pick up on the difference...
<Turl> anyone knows if it is normal not to have usplash on shutdown??
<gordonjcp> Turl: someone probably does, but I don't
<gordonjcp> what's usplash?
<Turl> the progress bar on shutdown
<gordonjcp> is that the little logo thingy
<gordonjcp> oh that, yeah it does it on mine anyway
<Mechdave> Turl, I have it
<Turl> I'll report it then
 * gordonjcp didn't know it was called that
<frybye> it says /dev/sda is not mounted
<Turl> run as single user with the kernel option ro
<frybye> hmmm so used exclusively by another prog...?
<knittl> any opinions why my keyboard stops working after adjusting the panel brightness of my laptop via keyboard?
<Mechdave> Turl, frybye is on live disk
<frybye> device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<Mechdave> frybye, try /dev/sda1
<frybye> ok
<frybye> it says clean.. hmm how can i check what partitions there are...
<frybye> fdisk or...?
<frybye> or fdisk -l or
<Turl> frybye, what do you want to do really? partition your disk?
<frybye> no i just want to repair some problems on the disk - i was trying to do a backup with acronis live image.. (cos that is easy to use normally-) and it complained that there were damaged partitions on the disk which needed to be repaired before doing an image
<frybye> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 worked and reported - clean - but there will be other partitions right..?
<frybye> and my stupid nubie question is how to list the partitions on the disk??
<Turl> cat /etc/fstab?
<frybye> so i can run fsck on each of them... that was my line of thought...
<frybye> ok thanks..
<Turl> you can run fsck -a -f
<Turl> and it'll check all of them
<Mechdave> frybye, fdisk -l will list all the partitions on a disk as well
<Mechdave> frybye, I have to go mate, catch ya
<frybye> too late to say bye to him I was on the phone..
<frybye> Turl  I ran fsck -a -f  <-- just that  - and it responded with fsck 1.14.0 (10-Jul-208) - ie it said hallo but did nothing... or
<Turl> strange huh
<frybye> do I need to specify a target for the fsck -a -f /something/somesuch
<frybye> so i have got gparted running and it shows sda unmounted - but sda2 and sda5 have got the keys symbol next too them... but the |Partition|Unmount option is greyed out...
<frybye> it will let me select "swap off"???
<Turl> oh, so what's your swap?
<danbh_intrepid> frybye: is this a livecd?
<frybye> it says bad magic number
<frybye> either the superblock is corrupt of running e2fsck with alternat superblock etc etc..
<frybye> my lady wife just phoned from a couple of miles away - she cant start the scooter - so i will have to go now and get her running - on the biocycle - thanks for you help pals but now I have to go for a bit..
<fyrestrtr> is the theme and look and feel for intrepid finalized?
<CarlFK> dialog says "standby 1 minute while the display restarts. (OK)"
<sorush20> right click menu takes a long time to load in kde 4
<CarlFK> it didn't occur to me I should hit OK.
<CarlFK> is this worth reporting?
<larson9999> anyone here using dosbox on ibex?  i use dbase iv and the arrow keys don't work in dosbox.  never had this issue in any other versions of linux ever.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I installed intrepid, in "preferences → mouse", I can't disable touchpad
<rom1v> how to do that?
<sorush20> alt+tab dosent' show the right windows
<sorush20> any idea?
<sorush20> I can't see where I'm moving to
<Sa[i]nT> download compiz and use the ring switcher.
<Sa[i]nT> *couch*better*cough*
<siretart> anyone around interested in having the missing encoders in the ffmpeg package in intrepid? I'm desperatly looking for testers for my test packages that are targeted for intrepid...
<danbh_intrepid> what do they encode to?  And I SUCKS at ffmpeg usage
<danbh_intrepid> but getting past those questions, I would be happy to test  siretart ^
<Sa[i]nT> Two words. Plasma desktop.
<siretart> danbh_intrepid: the ffmpeg binary itself works, I verified that myself with another tester
<siretart> danbh_intrepid: I'd me more interested to see tests with applications using avcodec to encode stuff
<siretart> danbh_intrepid: like transcode, or kino or whatever uses avcodec to create e.g. dvd and vcds and stuff
<siretart> anyway, test packages are available in the ~motumedia PPA. please test them, espc. if you are using the package from the medibuntu repository
<menllyos> i upgraded from 8.04.1 to 8.10 but i noticed that i dont see any text during the boot sequence which is kinda annoying cause i have an encrypted /home partition using luks. booting itself works fine except that i have to enter a password in the middle of my boot to unlock that home partition, but because i dont see any text messages i have to guess when to type it. are these text messages disabled in 8.10 with a setting ?
<frybye> hi - re: any way to repair a corrupt magic number in an mainly working fs?
<MrKeuner> it's that time of the year again! I cannot wait for .10 edition
<frybye> at lease acronis true image says it can only do a sector by sector backup because of corrupt partition and further checking indicates bad magic number..
<siretart> menllyos: do you see a splash screen at all? try booting without splash.
<frybye> <smirk-> i am a bit afraid of "wearing out.." the ubuntu- support system with my intrepid questions.. <smile..>
<Turl> frybye, fsck -f /dev/whatever
<frybye> really whats the -f
<Turl> force
<frybye> and that repairs bad magic numbers...?
<Turl> it forces repairing :p
<Turl> well, really it forces checking
<frybye> hmm ok i will give it a wizz...
<Turl> but it should ask you to repair it
<Turl> be aware it might corrupt it more :p I held no responsibility for what could happen
<frybye> should i perhaps just go ahead and use the sector by sector image option with acronis?? cos the system generally works pretty well...
<frybye> Turl - dont send me to the dunces corner cos I use stuff from the darkside.. heheh#
<Turl> :p no problem ;)
<frybye> I have just found not o.source imaging stuff that i can really handle..
<frybye> so what do you think - try and force the fsck or use the sector-by-sector imaging...?
<Turl> maybe do a sector-by-sector backup and then attemp to repair it?
<frybye> ah - that is probably a smart idea...
<frybye> well done pal -
<Turl> just in case it breaks completely ;)
<frybye> ok i will g o do that.. right...
<Turl> btw, dd backups fine ;)
<Turl> it even also copies the 2white" space :p
<frybye> Turl if one knows what one is doing...
<Cheery> hi
<Cheery> I'm getting some weird errors with few games I installed
<frybye> if u wanna hold my hand and I will try using that... from the live ubuntu cd - or...?
<Cheery> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:629:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<Cheery> E: stream.c: Assertion 's' failed at pulse/stream.c:971, function pa_stream_drain(). Aborting.
<Cheery> Aborted (core dumped)
<frybye> I am running a different pc here which i can use for the irc....
<Cheery> says that
<Cheery> I wonder what's the problem
<frybye> Turl - wanna give it a go...?
<Turl> frybye, you want to test dd? :p
<frybye> well use it to do the backup if you can go thru it with me...??
<frybye> but if there is a load of lag on irc will be a bit of bother I guess...?
<motz> need help for xserver he says  no device detectet
<motz> no screens fatal server error
<frybye> Turl - dont underestimate how clueless I can be - with a damaged memory on top... me not the pc this time.. heheh
<Turl> frybye, dd does RAW copy - it will just copy every single byte - even the empty ones
<motz> any ideas?
<Turl> motz, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frybye> let me try the acronis again... then tomorrow or another time i can get into dd - getting late here this evning - ok..
<motz> already tried this is for setting up a new xserver?
<frybye> c u in a bit - if all goes well.. heheh
<skyjumper> anyone use intrepid on a thinkpda t60/t61 with working hotkeys?
<skyjumper> thinkpad, that is
<Tm_T> skyjumper: what exactly you're asking?
<skyjumper> Tm_T: lcd brightness keys aren't working in intrepid, but thinkpad-keys is running
<skyjumper> wondering if this is a known issue
<Tm_T> skyjumper: ah, then ask so (;)
<skyjumper> heh
<Turl> maybe install tpb?
<Turl> sudo apt-get install tpb
<Turl> I'm not using one though
<skyjumper> hmm, it wants to remove hotkey-setup
<wsjunior> i got this error with qt-language-selector, could anybody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m35f5bb60
<karelm> Hi, I gladly found out that ibex makes it finally possible (for my pc at least) to configure dualscreen in the gui... but is there a possibility to turn off my laptop screen?
<Turl> it's a similar program I think - it allows to setup thinkpad keys
<Turl> see here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Lenovo_Thinkpad_T61#hotkeys_.28Fn-Fx_combinations.29
<Turl> it's gentoo but I think the tips are applicable
<regital> hyey
<regital> how do i install flash player on firefox?
<regital> im using kubuntu 8.10
<rzk> apt-get install netscape-flash?
<rzk> or something
<Turl> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rzk> gottago
<Turl> it'll install java and DVD things also
 * Tm_T slaps regital 
<Salze_> flashplugin-nonfree will only install flash - just in case you want only flash
<regital> Tm_T x(
<motz> thank turl! it  normaly hangs @ powernowd thats the other main problem but nur on every reboot
<Tm_T> regital: if you don't know how to install flash, are you really sure you should use alpha/beta release of softwares?
<regital> i mean it says i have flash plugin installed, but firefox wont play any flash videos
<Salze_> Have you restarted firefox?
<regital> Salze_ indeed
<Turl> run apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Salze_> Does it show in the firefox settings -> AddOns -> Plugins?
<regital> no it doesnt
<pwnguin> anyone know what i might need winbindd for?
<Salze_> It's for getting users and groups from windows domain controllers.
<pwnguin> so if im using local auth
<pwnguin> i dont need it running?
<Salze_> Correct.
<pwnguin> i wonder when it got enabled
<pwnguin> what about samba itself?
<Salze_> What do you mean by "samba itself"?
<pwnguin> lets say i want to access some smb server. is winbindd involved in that?
<Salze_> No. It's server side only.
<pwnguin> ok
<kulight> anyone else have excessive use of memory by xorg process  ?
<benjoldersma_> just updated to Ibex, using nvidia on a T61p.  Xorg spiking pretty high (in firefox maybe?) any ideas?
<chamunks> how come theres no apache-ssl package?
<chamunks> What can i do instead of this package?
<Turl> apache2-ssl maybe?
<bofh80> bluetooth and pand anybody got working in ibex yet?
<comicinker> how could I modify the guest account, so that  some apps are started automatically when logged in?
<sven-tek> system -> properties -> session settings
<comicinker> isn't everything cleared after logout?
<sven-tek> My evolution does not show correct counters for unread messages on my imap account. known problem?
<sven-tek> it is not cleared if you did not choose to remember
<bofh80> sven-tek, does it show more unread than you have?
<sven-tek> right
<sven-tek> The counter doesnt seem to change at all.
<bofh80> did you setup fresh or upgrade ?
<sven-tek> if i mark all messages and set them as read or unread it doesnt change the counter
<sven-tek> i just performed an upgrade
<sven-tek> on first evolution start it said its working on the folder-structure because it changed
<bofh80> are you able to delete / purge the imap cache for the account? or maybe setup evolution fresh with the imap account?
<bofh80> sven-tek, yes i guessed as much, it kinda sounds like your local cache of the imap account has corrupted
<chamunks> Turl, apparently not :(
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<Ayabara> hm. beta4 is out. who do I poke to get that into the repos? :-)
<danbh_intrepid> Ayabara: is it available upstream?
<danbh_intrepid> Ayabara: #ubuntu-motu might be a better place to ask
<DJones> Hi, can anybod help with an nfs mount problem? I've got a fresh install of Intrepid, nfs-common & portmap are both installed, fstab modified for the mount points & points created in /media, at bootup, the nfs points don't get mounted from fstab, but running sudo mount -a does mount them, its as though fstab is being read & processed before the wireless network has connected
<Ayabara> danbh_intrepid, upstream? what does that mean?
<Ayabara> I'll check the mentioned channel
<Turl> upstream = debian
<Ayabara> Turl, ah. thanks
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I couldn't even find the beta1 in debian
<Ayabara> danbh_intrepid, devfil in #ubuntu-motu is working on it
<Storrgie> anyone getting nvidia drivers working?
<Storrgie> with my laptop on its quadro 360m it works fine, but my desktop with a gtx260 will not work
<Storrgie> anyone? using a GTX260 in ibex beta?
<larson9999> well now if i can get my arrow keys to work in dosbox i think everything's working
<larson9999> well i did change mice because i evdev doesn't like those crappy ge's
<DanaG> ge? what?
<melkart> if i want to file a bug for the kubuntu beta cd, should i take "ubuntu" as the project in launchpad?
<Tm_T> melkart: yes
<larson9999> DanaG, those GE mice.  they have the goofy button configuration.  you have to have customer xorg.conf setup or when you scroll up in ff it does a backpage.
<DanaG> Aah.
<larson9999> and in windows you have to install a custom driver.
<larson9999> DanaG, i forgot the xorg settings it need so i swapped mice with one in the bin.
<DanaG> I have an MX700 mouse, but I prefer my touchpad.
<larson9999> DanaG, i can't understand how anyone would prefer a touchpad.
<larson9999> i can't type without touching them.  trackstick much better for me.
<caleb_> larson9999: because you dont have to drag a mouse around with you...
<larson9999> but the trackstick is going the way of the dodo
<caleb_> the trackstick is cool
<larson9999> caleb_, you don't with the trackstick either
<caleb_> my dads thinkpad has one its quite nice
<kblin> hi folks
<caleb_> the little sub notebooks really need the trackstick
<caleb_> hello kblin
<larson9999> first thing i figure out how to do with a laptop is how to disable the touchpad.  i had one i even disabled it by breaking the connection :)
<Delvien> larson9999: i wish they would stop making laptops with trackpads
<larson9999> Delvien, looks like they're going the opposite way.  i think they're trying to make me buy chinese forever.  heck if they'd just go back to including both i'd be happy.
<Delvien> larson9999: Im quite happy with my Dell D820 (just disable the touchpad)
<Delvien> has a stick
<kblin> I've been plagued with kvm/libvirt issues in 8.04, and on bug #187145 someone suggested to try out the 2.6.27 kernel shipped with 8.10.  how stable is the beta so far?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187145 in linux "[Hardy] KVM fails after upgrade" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187145
<larson9999> Delvien, yeah but touchpad only are becoming the norm for laptops. from what i can tell.  especially lower end.
<Delvien> larson9999:  yep :( i might just get a tablet next time
<larson9999> you know one thing i keep figuring they'll fix is the first time lag the main menu has but the menu bar doesn't.  is there a workaround for that?
<saint-takeshi> hey, just updated to intrepid (and i know it's supposed to be broken) but i think alsa's broken, does anyone have the command to reconfigure alsa?
<saint-takeshi> i tried dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<saint-takeshi> and alsaconf
<saint-takeshi> neither yielded results
<gaminggeek> What does a Triaged bug mean?
<danbh_intrepid> saint-takeshi: try killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<Oli``> Anyone here know why SDL is so shakey under 8.10? Apps that used to work fine in Hardy just crash out all over the place in Intrepid.
<gaminggeek> Oli``: run the app from the terminal
<gaminggeek> it could be that its pulseaudio
<Oli``> gaminggeek: yeah I just get "SDL parachute deployed"
<gaminggeek> oh :/
<Oli``> gaminggeek: it worked fine under hardy's iron-fisted PA regime
<gaminggeek> I found hardy was more buggy than this beta :P
<gaminggeek> but that was just because of immature drivers
<Oli``> I mean it could be so much. Kernel. Upgrades in the way X handles input. Updated PA. And with the world's least informative error message to try and debug =(
<danbh_intrepid> WOOOO, kernel update!!!!!!!!
<RAdams> In the user switcher on Intrepid beta, I see an option "Guest session", but using it does nothing but lock my screen. How do I make it work?
<Delvien> danbh_intrepid: to -5 ?
<danbh_intrepid> yeah
<danbh_intrepid> is there a way to check the changelog of it?
<Delvien> danbh_intrepid: includes the network card fixes if im not mistaken
<danbh_intrepid> yus!!!! exactly what Im looking for
<danbh_intrepid> time to test it out!
<Delvien> im installing it now
<gaminggeek> danbh_intrepid: what is the change log on it
<danbh_intrepid> I dont know
<danbh_intrepid> I was asking
<gaminggeek> I installed it with out looking at the changes :(
<kblin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/2.6.27-5.8 <-- that's got a changelog
<aquarius> On plugging in a USB HDD into my intrepid machine, it doesn't mount, and the syslog has rpeated "Add. Sense: No additional sense information" errors.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it's possible to disable touchpads in the Xorg synaptics driver.
<aquarius> I can't mount it by hand to see if that works because /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist
<happytiger> atir radeon 3450 radeon gfx wont even let me boot from cd in safe mode? gives me signal out of sync even booting in safe grafik mode??
<DanaG> I like my touchpad, though -- I have it so 2 fingers gives middle button, and 3 gives right.
<DanaG> I can two-finger scroll, too.
<aquarius> Should the kernel create /dev/sdb* when a device is plugged in, or do I need to mknod it manually?
<DanaG> I can even tap the upper-left to go back a page, and tap the lower-right to go forward a page.
<DanaG> The next laptop I get will have a 3-button touchpad and a 3-button pointy-stick.
<danbh_intrepid> and we have liftoff!!
<kblin> danbh_intrepid: fyi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/2.6.27-5.8
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, looks like just a couple of fixes, but it seems to be enough to get my card working
<kblin> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/ if you want a page you can keep watching
 * danbh_intrepid posts to his favorite bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<danbh_intrepid> kblin: thanks for the link
<Oli``> Where has the network settings config whatsit gone in Intrepid?
<Oli``> (to allow me to set a static IP)
<happytiger> kblin: thx will try
<danbh_intrepid> Oli``: I think you can still use interfaces
<danbh_intrepid> or nm
<c7p> hello everybody
<c7p> If I click on the Quit icon , my system completely freezes . any idea
<Oli``> danbh_intrepid: yeah I just figured out that all those gubbins had migrated into nm-applet
<c7p> sorry but what is gubbins?
<c7p> ?
<danbh_intrepid> c7p: I think he meant to say "network stuff"
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: hey there, try this command
<m_newton> ok
<danbh_intrepid> killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<m_newton> i am not running pulse audio but ok
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: o, how wrong you are
<m_newton> newton@Intrepid:~$ killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<m_newton> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<danbh_intrepid> and, now check to see if youtube works
<m_newton> I am using alsa
<m_newton> ok
<danbh_intrepid> alsa uses pulse
<m_newton> oh
<danbh_intrepid> pulseaudio, AFAIK, is the borg of sound systems.  Its taking over all sound stuff as much as possible
<danbh_intrepid> worked?
<Oli``> c7p: "gubbins" is a fun albeit nonsensical word for "things"
<m_newton> holdon..
<c7p> ok thnx
<m_newton> Thanks a lot danbh_intrepid it works
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: can you hold on a sec, and tell me how you install intrepid?
<danbh_intrepid> *installed
<m_newton> sure
<danbh_intrepid> clean install of the beta?  upgrade from hardy?
<m_newton> i started on the alpha and installed on a new partition with a seperate partition for home
<danbh_intrepid> so an upgrade from one of the alphas?
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, i once updated from hardy to find how stupid that was
<m_newton> nothing worked and i had kernal issues
<m_newton> so 2 hours lator i had 2 installs of ubuntu both sharing a home
<noelferreira> hi. can anyone help me with the nvidia drivers in the 8.10 dist?
<danbh_intrepid> but this is an upgrade from one of the intrepid alphas?
<m_newton> one was hardy one whas intrepid
<m_newton> yup
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, separate /homes rule
<m_newton> dist-update
<m_newton> rock on seperate home!
<danbh_intrepid> mk, yeah, Im not sure if I should file a bug report
<caleb_> anyone know about 260675
<danbh_intrepid> maybe a clean install of intrepid will fix the sound issue
<danbh_intrepid> I have to run that command almost everytime I bootup
<caleb_> hmm the bug bot didnt catch that
<danbh_intrepid> bug 260675
<caleb_> #260675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260675 in wacom-tools "[intrepid] Wacom Xorg module is incompatible with the kernel module shipped in kernel packages." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260675
<caleb_> ah ok
<danbh_intrepid> dude, its marked invalid?
<caleb_> look at the bug
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, what command are you talking about
<danbh_intrepid> oh, driver bug
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: the one I posted earlier
<caleb_> its marked as invalid in wacom-tools abd moved into the kernel
<m_newton> the only command i run every 4 hours is update,upgrade,dist-upgarde
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, cant see it...
<danbh_intrepid> killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<happytiger> damn ati 3450 sucks on linux
<yao_ziyuan> that Crash Reporter is pretty annoying
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable it?
<noelferreira> hi. can anyone help me with the nvidia drivers in the 8.10 dist?
<Oli``> yao_ziyuan: but reporting is useful to others but if you really want to disable it edit /etc/default/apport and change the default value
<Oli``> noelferreira: what of them?
<happytiger> noelferreira: use 8.10 beta
<happytiger> alpha ones doesnt work
<noelferreira> i am using beta
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, cant you make this into an alias?
<m_newton> that starts when you restart?
<CarlFK> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so;
<CarlFK> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: AllocateScreenPrivateIndex
<happytiger> noelferreira: so what the problem?
<noelferreira> some modules not loaaded happytiger
<CarlFK> I think that is a result up upgrading to 27.5
<happytiger> noelferreira:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-1777
<happytiger> noelferreira:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: you mean, just put the command somewhere in a script?  that starts on bootup?  Im sure its possible, but I've never tried / even looked into that.  I think the bigger issue is that pulseaudio even needs to be restarted
<Oli``> The 177.* driver does not support all hardware. What graphics chipset are you using?
<noelferreira> i did that happytiger
<m_newton> true
<happytiger> My nvidia 8800gt works fine with that one also work fine on my laptop with amother nvidia gfx
<CarlFK> anyone know if this is supported by nvidia: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:002d  nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<Oli``> noelferreira: what is your graphics chipset?
<Oli``> CarlFK: ouch that's old-school
<CarlFK> yeah - it is in a P3 box a friend gave me
<noelferreira> happytiger,  nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)
<noelferreira> Oli``,  nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)
<Oli``> noelferreira: I think you need to use lower version drivers. I think ~GF6000 is the cut-off for the 177 branch
<noelferreira> i used also the 96.xx drivers and it didn't work Oli``
<Oli``> noelferreira: yeah I'm not sure which drivers do cover the gf3 (if any). I'm looking on the nvidia site now
<noelferreira> i think 96.43 Oli``
<happytiger> noelferreira: my bgf in the laptop is geforce 7400
<void^> for tnt2 you need the 71 drivers, and for gf3 96.. but those still don't work in intrepid at the moment i think
<Oli``> It's nice that they call it a, and I quote: "unified driver" =)
<happytiger> Oli``:  lol
<caleb_> anyone here know of a really slick looking monospace font?
<DaskReecH> Is the Grub Error 2 a well known error?
<xyz> Humans awake here?
<xyz> helooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<xyz> Ladies and Gentlemen, good evening to you all.
<bofh80> human beings? where?
<xyz> I'm honored to be here.
<bofh80> there's only us trolls here
<xyz> I'm an alien from butterscotch.
<bofh80> left past the milky way? i think i know it
 * xyz lol
<xyz> Nice job on Intrepid guys... but a question brought me this far to Earth.
<xyz> I have this Nokia XpressMusic 5310 plugged in my laptop..
<xyz> Then Ibex tells me its a digital medium of image kind... and mounts it on a gphoto2 format..........
<xyz> Allowing a Readonly access to it.  How can i gain access to my cellphone or MicroSD inserted to it with a Read/Write access???
<danbh_intrepid> xyz: that doesnt sound like a regression to me.  I thought that automounted stuff was always mounted in readonly, even on hardy
<danbh_intrepid> and you had to, maybe, set it up manually in fstab to get it different?
 * xyz ponders........
<linny> has anyone noticed a bug in synaptics quick search mine crashes when i type two words with a space could someone try to reproduce pls and also tell me where i should report this if it is a bonefie bug
<xyz> danbh_intrepid, Ima gonna give that a shot... thanks for the tip..
<xyz> danbh_intrepid, How then I know the /dev/ path of the nokia?
<danbh_intrepid> linny: works fine for me, but I thought that it wasnt working earlier.  Are you sure you are uptodate?
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xyz> danbh_intrepid, thanks again...
<danbh_intrepid> the whole point of the UUID is for the portable devices.  The /dev will change, but not the UUID
<danbh_intrepid> the UUID will change only when you reformat the device
<linny> danbh_intrepid afaik yes im up to date i just ran the updates today
<linny> i was looking for the irc plugins for pidgin si i typed pidgin irc but i get as far as the r and it crashes
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I did something like that awhile back.  It didnt crash, but did a huge cpu burn.  But today, its working fine
<alteregoa> ist hier jemand der reinsch heisst?
<Necrosan> anyone put intrepid on a ps3 yet?
<Necrosan> I'm about to.
<xyz> alteregoa, dutch?
<linny> how can i be assured im up to date ? i ran the regular update manager  is there anything else ? as you can tell im relatively new to ubuntu and ive jumped in with a beta :)
<Lynoure> xyz: sounds more like german
<DanaG> Oh yeah, xchat-style plugin for Pidgin has never done anything but crash for me.
<DanaG> The others are fine, though.
<xyz> Lynoure, http://translate.google.com/translate_t#de|en|ist%20hier%20jemand%20der%20reinsch%20heisst%3F
<Lynoure> xyz: google is not perfection, grammarwise
<xyz> ich weiß nicht, dass die ?????
<Lynoure> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xyz> Lynoure, lol
<alteregoa> its the german translation of the simpsons, bart calls moes bar
<Lynoure> alteregoa: ok, #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<alteregoa> eah off topic you are right
<xyz> just had a kernel upgrade  here... rebooting.
<alteregoa> heh xfce is usign xorg 1.5?
<linny> one more thing ? it could be me but since updating to intrepid from 8.04 ff3 insists on starting in full screen and on occasion not all the time f11 doent respond to resize it anyone else had this ?
<alteregoa> because of the nvidia drivers
<linny> ahh
<linny> i notice theres an nvidia manager that wasnt there in hardy too
<alteregoa> i think i can forget gnome and kde with my system
<xyz> danbh_intrepid, forgive my stupidity, but I dont see the Nokia device listed in the blkid list, where can i find its UUID then?
<linny> "alteregoa: because of the nvidia drivers" was that an answer to my question or did i misunderstand ?
<danbh_intrepid> xyz: is it plugged in?
<danbh_intrepid> and mounted?
<xyz> danbh_intrepid, yes, and no.
<xyz> I just unmounted the automount gphoto2 thingy
<belkinhelp2> help...i burned the intrepid DVD but now my burner wont respond!
<alteregoa> linny: the geforce 440mx isn't longer supportet in xorg 1.5x
<belkinhelp2> How to i force it to eject
<xyz> should i remount on default (automatic) gphoto2?
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: is this a new problem in intrepid?
<alteregoa> only geforce 6up
<belkinhelp2> it crashed k3b...still hanging.
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: you could use a paper clip
<alteregoa> and there is no geforce 6 up with agp that runs on a p2b-d
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid.....how to i force ubuntu to delete/format the dvd without first reading it?  i keep getting "no media present" errors.
<danbh_intrepid> no idea
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid.....I simply need to burn the image again.
<kebomix> Free Programming ebooks With Direct Links Here http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid.....and this was my last DVD!....grrr
<alteregoa> maybe i try to uninstall xorg 1.5 and put a backport on it
<danbh_intrepid> kebomix: not here
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: wait, isnt it r/w?
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid.....yes, if only i could get any program to write it again!
<danbh_intrepid> brasero?
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid....its as though its a ghost dvd....physically there but no program can "see" it
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid....it is new...only burned twice!
<danbh_intrepid> have you tried rebooting?
<alteregoa> hope they make a backport for intrepid
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid....yes rebooting gives up the drive.
<linny> alteregoa tbh i didnt understand what you said :) but i have a geforce 8500 gt is that supported ?
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: gives up?
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid....but then when i attempt to burn the image again...nada
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...."gives up"....i can eject it.  It shows up as an icon on my desktop as a blank DVD.
<belkinhelp2> any suggestions?
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: brasero has an erase disk option, have you tried that?
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: not really,  I've no idea.  I mean, it could mean your drive is breaking down, which sucks
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...brasero gives "unexpected error" when attempting to blank the disc
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...nah...drive is new.
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...works with other DVDs, just not this one
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...I just thought there was some special terminal command that formats discs
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: oh, then the DVD is bad, right?
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...without reading them first
<danbh_intrepid> maybe a scratch, or a smudge
<belkinhelp2> danbh_intrepid...well if r/w means only twice then that could be it
<belkinhelp2> checked it for lint already...fingerprints, etc.
<belkinhelp2> sigh
<danbh_intrepid> no, it should work a bunch of times, but that doesnt take into account for damage
<linny> or poor media in the first place ?
<belkinhelp2> im done for tonight.  no more hair to pull out.  Just off the wall question about intrepid....
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2: maybe cdrecord -blank
<belkinhelp2> have they fixed the static noise with the nVidia chipset soundstorm?
<danbh_intrepid> cdrecord -blank=all dev=/dev/your_dvd
<belkinhelp2> here is the error i got:
<belkinhelp2> cdrecord -blank=all dev=/dev/scd1
<belkinhelp2> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<belkinhelp2> Version        : 5
<belkinhelp2> Response Format: 2
<belkinhelp2> Capabilities   :
<belkinhelp2> Vendor_info    : 'RICOH   '
<belkinhelp2> Identification : 'DVD+RW MP5240   '
<belkinhelp2> Revision       : '1.11'
<belkinhelp2> Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.
<belkinhelp2> wodim: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<belkinhelp2> Using generic SCSI-2       CD-ROM driver (scsi2_cd).
<belkinhelp2> Driver flags   :
<belkinhelp2> Supported modes:
<belkinhelp2> wodim: Cannot load media with this drive!
<belkinhelp2> wodim: Try to load media by hand.
<belkinhelp2> wodim: Cannot load media.
<belkinhelp2> im going to reboot and see what happens....no....im going to bed.  Goodnight.
<RAdams> When I select "Guest session" from the user switcher, all it does is lock my screen...
<RAdams> (Intrepid beta)
<xyz> ping me anyone
<xyz> How can i get the UUID from a usb connected nokia xpressmusic 5310 with sd
<xyz> ?
<sourcemaker> I can't install the following packags:
<sourcemaker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/step_4%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sourcemaker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kfilereplace-kde4_4%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sourcemaker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kimagemapeditor-kde4_4%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sourcemaker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/klinkstatus-kde4_4%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: what are you trying to do?
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid:  apt-get install kde
<danbh_intrepid> well, you can always try to clean, and redownload
<sourcemaker> then there are problems with the icons like usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kimagemapeditor.png (broken pipe)
<sourcemaker> and the error message: No apport report written because MaxReports is reached alread
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, check this site out!!!! http://thefreehosts.com/
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: cool, good place to post photos or something, or maybe even a drupal install
<Hirato> there's no packages in intrepid that have the -kde4 suffix
<Hirato> not to my knowledge anyway ^^
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, thats exactly what i was thinking wordpress and drupal!
<sourcemaker> how can I remove not-finished installations in apt?
<danbh_intrepid> Hirato: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=-kde4
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: try sudo apt-get install -f
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid: no.. then apt tries to install the package again... which crashs
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: well, you should pastebin the actual errors
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid: there is a old package kdewebdev-kde4 which makes the trouble i think
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-28
<joaopinto> software center is too buggy to be a default at this time
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: What bugs have you found?
<penguin42> DanaG: That whole 3.5 seconds of S20dkms_autoins is depressing
<DanaG> Yeah.  It's fglrx and vbox stuff.
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, several, try installing a package from the center while an apt-get install is running
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, or just scroll down an up on the app info
<joaopinto> or just, try to the Help -> Software Center -> Help
<penguin42> DanaG: But why does it need to do that much work on each boot?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<penguin42> DanaG: Sure when it's on a new kernel, but not each boot
 * DanaG smacks the koala with a "Boot Faster!" stick.
<DanaG> Dang, no effect.
<penguin42> DanaG: OK /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller is dumb - it's trying to figure out the OS architecture from rpm by querying rpm for the package that owns /lib/modules/2.6.xxxx - and that's very very very dumb for an ubuntu system
<penguin42> DanaG: I mean that's only half a seconds worth of that - but that's just the starters
<XDevHald> DanaG: Are you new to Ubuntu
<DanaG> Nope.  I've been using it as far back as Dapper.
<XDevHald> Ah ok. Welcome to Karmic then.
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: Still nothing :\
<DanaG> now... why is DKMS using rpm?
<KnifeySpooney> restarting X after I make the link works fine.. it's the reboots that mess it up
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm guessing because it was written for something else and ported
<penguin42> DanaG: Do you have any rpms installed on your system out of interest?
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: yes, that's why I'm trying to create the folder and symlink before X is launched
<DanaG> I don't think so.
<DanaG> but the handy thing called 'dtrx' depends on rpm.
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: Ok. It looks right as far as far as i know (little), so I'm not really sure why it's not working
<DanaG> !info dtrx
<KnifeySpooney> I've gotta go for now
<ubottu> dtrx (source: dtrx): intelligently extract multiple archive types. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dash> howdy. I foolishly rebooted my machine before my karmic upgrade was done and now i'm having some boot problems. :)
<dash> in particular, boot hangs after fsck of the root volume succeeds
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: only... maybe /dev/card0 doesn't yet exist when gdm is launched...
<yofel> ok, next try
<dash> i'm seeing this error message before fsck: "/etc/apparmor/initramfs: 27: find: not found" and "/etc/apparmor/initramfs: 27: xargs: not found"
<penguin42> dash: Sounds like you are missing the findutils package somehow
<dash> Hmm
<dash> I just remembered that find and xargs are on /usr
<dash> and that my /usr volume is on LVM
<dash> so maybe the initrd doesn't handle lvm properly?
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm not sure why the rpm would show up as significant on that bootchart though - trying to recreate teh same thing on a commandline here is under 0.1s
<DanaG> hmm, I commented out the rpm lines.
<penguin42> dash: or lvm'd /usr ?
<penguin42> DanaG: You'll need to leave an arch=`uname -a` I think
<penguin42> sorry, -m
<dash> Oh hmm
<DanaG> I took out the kernelver and the if and the fi.  I left the brackety line.
<dash> maybe if I use /dev/mapper/vg0-usr instead of /dev/vg0/usr
<penguin42> nod
<dash> in fstab
<DanaG> oh, and my bootchart is all garbled, too.
<DanaG> text is screwed up.
<DanaG> I wonder what's up with my udev.
<[em]matrix> beats me man
<XDevHald> Anyone getting Internal Server Error for Ubuntu One uploading?
<dash> yeah looks like it was an fstab problem
<dash> changing /dev/vg0/usr to /dev/mapper/vg0-usr made it go.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-8.png
<DanaG> yargh.
<penguin42> DanaG: Well devkit is shorter - still a bit long for something that just needs to go 'yep, same as last time - all done'
<alokito> my karmic is starting up in command line instead of graphical, I have quiet splash enabled in the boot entry
<alokito> how to make it graphical?
<aliendude5300> what errors do you see?
<EntropikOne> nvidia drivers are breaking my xserver =(
<alokito> aliendude5300, no error, there's suppossed to be a boot splash but I see just texts
<XDevHald> EntropikOne: What type of NVdia driver do you have?
<EntropikOne> i've tried the 1.7* the new stable 1.8 and the beta 1.9 and none of them work
<EntropikOne> i install and it just says that it cant find any displays
<penguin42> hmm bedtime
<XDevHald> night penguin
<XDevHald> EntropikOne: Remove the current installed version of NVidia and reboot, and then install again and reboot.
<XDevHald> Grab the latest (stable) version which is 1.8
<EntropikOne> XDevHald: that doesn't work either =\
<XDevHald> Hmm
<EntropikOne> XDevHald: i also cant get the screens back even with the driver uninstalled
<XDevHald> So basically you have no desktop view...
<EntropikOne> correct
<EntropikOne> still work command line just fine
<XDevHald> One sec EntropikOne.
<EntropikOne> thanks
<XDevHald> Ok my NVidia driver for graphic display is Geforce MX4 - running nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-settings, nvidia-common, nvidia-96.kernel-source, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases.
<XDevHald> What NVidia graphics driver are you running?
<EntropikOne> well i've tried all different drivers and none of them work
<EntropikOne> i have two 9800GT's by the way
<XDevHald> Have you tried Envy-gtk ?
<EntropikOne> they're bridged
<EntropikOne> i've tried envy and its the same thing
<XDevHald> Install envyng-qt, and envyng-core
<EntropikOne> yeah i tried that also =\
<XDevHald> Ok one sec
<DanaG> heh, I still have a 9800 Pro.
<DanaG> That is, ATI.
<DanaG> Nice naming collision there.
<EntropikOne> hah nice
<XDevHald> EntropikOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909460
<DanaG> 2.6.32-rc1 has been released!
<DanaG> http://kernel.org/
<DanaG> Now we need an image of it!
<XDevHald> EntropikOne: See page 3
<EntropikOne> XDevHald: reading it now
<XDevHald> Ok
<XDevHald> DanaG: I lurk away from rc's ;-)
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzU2Nw
<DanaG> Literally 35 minutes ago.
<DanaG> or so.
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/9/27/166
<DanaG> Sun Sep 27 16:56:57 PDT 2009
<DanaG> er, longer now.
<DanaG> post Date:  Sun, 27 Sep 2009 15:34:53 -0700 (PDT)
<XDevHald> DanaG: This doesn't look to be a useful source for NVidia users.
<DanaG> I never said anything about nvidia.  =þ
<XDevHald> VGA and ATi have the upper hand
<XDevHald> hehe
<DanaG> aside from the jab at the 9800 naming.
<DanaG> =þ
<XDevHald> No worries.
<XDevHald> Just pointing it out for the NVidia users
<CrocoJet> how is ext4 situation, no more radical crash ?
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder why my udev starts so danged slowly.
<DKcross> i have problems with usb mouse
<DKcross> in karmic
<DKcross> any idea about this bug?
<DKcross> what modele isn't work?
<DKcross> \0 any have this bug?
<XDevHald> ?
<DKcross> XDevHald, <DKcross> i have problems with usb mouse
<DKcross> <DKcross> in karmic
<DKcross> <DKcross> any idea about this bug?
<DKcross> don't work
<XDevHald> What kind of mouse?
<DKcross> USB mouse
<DKcross> a normal mouse, usb and optical
<XDevHald> Who made it?
<DKcross> genius
<DKcross> the mouse works fine with jaunty,debian,suse and others..
<DKcross> and the mouse is working , but now in karmic have problems
<DKcross> i think the problem is with xorg
<XDevHald> DKcross: make sure you have mdetect install apt-get install mdetect
<DKcross> !mdetect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdetect
<XDevHald> This is a standard install during the upgrade.
<XDevHald> The only thing I can notice is that because this is alpha 6 in karmic it appears to not have the driver for the designed mouse you have.
<DKcross> mmm I'm no sure
<DKcross> I'm testing 2 mouses
<DKcross> not only genius mouse
<yofel> !info mdetect
<ubottu> mdetect (source: mdetect): mouse device autodetection tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2.3 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<DKcross> but yofel  dont work:S
<yofel> DKcross: anything in dmesg when you plug the mouse in?
<DKcross> [ 5025.640201] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 7
<DKcross> [ 5031.016197] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<DKcross> [ 5031.190522] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<DKcross> any idea
<yofel> no, sry
<DanaG> hmm, define "has problems".
<DKcross> I'm testing the mouse in karmic and works fine
<aliendude5300> ehh my USB drive is still acting up :(
<aliendude5300> Any commands I can run to try to fix it?
<DKcross> aliendude5300,  what is your problem?
<aliendude5300> USB drive is really screwed up... keeps unmounting itself... file system might be corrupt
<aliendude5300> at least partially
<DKcross> :o
<aliendude5300> I can list the files on the device
<DKcross> well my problem is with usb mouse
<billybigrigger> anyone having printing problems? how do i clear my whole queue? it seems though my printer is waiting for a defunct job to finish, but i can't see why it's not printing anymore
<DanaG> hmm, can you take the drive out of the enclosure and use it directly?
<test34> billybigrigger, you can try http://127.0.0.1:631/
<billybigrigger> yeah i'm in the cups interface
<billybigrigger> now it won't even detect my printer argh
<billybigrigger> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04b8:0849 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus SX205
<aliendude5300> I'm not sure if I can use the drive directly. Is there an advantage to that?
<DanaG> Yeah, it'd let you figure out if the enclosure is what's at fault.
<billybigrigger> aliendude5300, yeah what DanaG said :P
<drs305> billybigrigger: Do you have CUPS?  If so: http://localhost:631/
<billybigrigger> drs305, yup look ^^
<drs305> Can you not get into the Jobs tab to clear them?
<test34> billybigrigger, I guess my network printer disappeared too
<alokito> will kde 4.4 be available in karmic final?
<billybigrigger> drs305, no jobs, no printer
<billybigrigger> nothing anymore
<billybigrigger> i've tried restarting cups and adding a new printer, it still won't pick it up
<billybigrigger> lsusb shows it
<billybigrigger> dmesg shows it
<billybigrigger> cups can't see it
<drs305> have you pulled and reinserted the USB cable and cycled power?
<billybigrigger> yeah
 * aliendude5300 tried sudo fsck /dev/sdf1 -f -l -a -t -v -w -V
<aliendude5300> dunno if that would fix anything
<aliendude5300> was worth a try
<drs305> billybigrigger: Well, since I can't help you....  Have you heard of anyone who can't get Grub2 installed in the MBR?  Mine won't....
 * aliendude5300 doesnt see the point to taking it out of the enclosure... I have no where to put it.
<billybigrigger> drs305, how come?
<billybigrigger> i've been out of the ubuntu loop for some weeks now :P i've finally been working again haha
<drs305> Don't know. Or at least caljohnsmith's script doesn't see it there. And I've seen posts where his script recognizes G2, so I don't know.
<billybigrigger> drs305, no clue what your talking about there haha
<drs305> The only way I can get it into the MBR is run a reinstallation without formatting the partition and using the Advanced feature near the end of the install.
<drs305> caljohn has a script to run that will tell you just about anything you need to know about partitions and booting. I'll find you a link - just for background.
<drs305> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/   Prints out a nice summary as RESULTS.txt
 * billybigrigger wonders if it's because i'm in recovery mode my printer isn't working properly
<mac9416> Hello, I'm upgrading to Karmic. I have a very slimmed-down install (removed many gnome apps and replaced with lightweight apps). Now, to upgrade, it wants me to install all the apps that come by default with Ubuntu. Is there any way to avoid that huge download and process of removing those apps again?
<billybigrigger> anyone else having boot problems? as soon as i get to xsplash my system locks up
<billybigrigger> and i can't get any gdm or xsplash updates because i can't resolve a dependancy issue so no aptitude safe-upgrade :(
<billybigrigger> mac9416, Xubuntu?
<billybigrigger> :P
<kernco> Grub takes about 10 seconds to load before the boot menu appears.  It used to take less than a second.  Anyone know what happened?  It started about 3 weeks ago I think.
<mac9416> billybigrigger, no, I've customized the default install. Worse than XFCE: Fluxbox ;-)
<billybigrigger> i'm pretty sure a timeout was added kernco
<billybigrigger> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<billybigrigger> nano /etc/default/grub
<kernco> billybigrigger: This is before the menu even appears it says "Loading grub..." for 10 seconds and then the menu appears
<kernco> and the hard drive thrashes the whole time
<billybigrigger> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<billybigrigger> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<kernco> I'll try that
<DKcross> oh... any have the problem with USB mouses?
<billybigrigger> kernco, did you upgrade or fresh install of karmic?
<billybigrigger> maybe grub legacy is chainloading into grub2
<kernco> I fresh installed karmic this summer, between alpha 1 and 2 I think, and at first this delay wasn't there.
<billybigrigger> lots of changes since then my friend :P
<billybigrigger> grub2 wasn't even set as default until A3 iirc
<musikgoat> kernco: you might find benefit to a fresh install
<musikgoat> or when the beta is released on the 4th i think
<musikgoat> or 1st
<billybigrigger> 1st i believe
<kernco> I'll probably just wait until the actual release to do a fresh install
<DanaG> yargh, I wonder if re-customizing a fresh install would get rid of my slowness of booting.
<DanaG> There's a whole lot of customization I'd have to redo, however.
<DanaG> hal fdi files, xorg.conf, package installations, repositories and keys, and tons of other stuff.
<kernco> Once I get to the grub menu and choose the kernel, I think the boot is faster than it's ever been for me
<DanaG> For me, it takes longer than Jaunty did.
<drs305> For me I think it's about 25 seconds, which is faster.
<danield707> Good Day
<virtuald> My boot feels faster but I haven't measured with gnome startup. It might be about the same.
<billybigrigger> booting may be quicker, but from gdm to gnome desktop is alot slower :P
<test34> after you login it is still part of the login time
<test34> boot time
<billybigrigger> only if you have bootchart to log past that
<test34> I don't need a bootchart to know I'm still waiting
<aliendude5300> How do you use wildcards in nautilus? I'm used to MS-DOS... do you just type *.exe for all exe files or what?
<test34> aliendude5300, like a filter in the "Go To" bar?
<mac9416> From update-manager's man page: "ACTIONS PERFORMED DURING AN UPGRADE TO A NEW VERSION / * eventually reinstall the package ubuntu-desktop" Any way I can disable that?
<aliendude5300> Like the "Search" bar.
<aliendude5300> I've been using Windows for over 8 years, it's hard to switch... I know every single default DOS command, and I have to re-learn that all :/
<aliendude5300> And yet at the same time, I totally hate Windows lol
<test34> yes * is wildcard
<aliendude5300> Thing is... I used *.png in a folder with thousands of PNG images and got no results...
<aliendude5300> so I must be doing something wrong
<test34> ? is also a wildcard for one character only
<aliendude5300> hmm... Nautilus doesnt recognize * as a wildcard... .png works file though
<aliendude5300> really weird.
<test34> aliendude5300, I was using the Application - Accessories - Search for Files
<test34> I'm not even sure what the program name is or if it's part of nautilus
<test34> it's probably part of gnome
<pwnguin> what's the default jukebox in 9.10?
<pwnguin> rhythmbox or banshee?
<pwnguin> (or exaile, or songbird, etc)
<virtuald> Rhythmbox afaik
<RAOF> Yeah, it's still Rhythmbox.
<RAOF> There are a couple of things that Banshee still doesn't quite do; one of them is accessibility in a released version, so that's a blocker.
<pwnguin> im trying to move my ratings out of rhythmbox
<pwnguin> into banshee, but i guess it's not a big deal yet
<RAOF> Does Banshee's rhythmbox importer not handle that?
<pwnguin> i can't make it trigger
<pwnguin> i may need to revisit my repos
<webbb82> i am trying to install dropbox in karmic and i ket a failed to install  bad file descriptor
<webbb82> any help
<RAOF> pwnguin: Media->Import Media->Rhythmbox.  But this doesn't work in Karmic's 1.4.3, so...
<webbb82>  i am trying to install dropbox in karmic and i ket a failed to install  bad file descriptor
<webbb82> oops
<webbb82> this better describes Ok, so I recently upgraded to Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 Alpha and everytime I try to install something using Gdebi, it tells me "Bad file descriptor"
<webbb82> does anyone know about gdeb acting up in karmic
<webbb82> when i used kpackager it worked so i know its a bug in gdebi
<pwnguin> RAOF: i had/have a ppa of it
<RAOF> My copy is trunk; I needed to track it for the gapless work.
<pwnguin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-unstable-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<RAOF> Oooh, Jaunty.  Oldschool :)
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> the laptop with karmic is all the way downstairs
<pwnguin> and doesnt have my ratings
<pwnguin> you'd think id3 tags would have a rating field
<webbb82> i also have a weird issue when ever i open a new window/app the window will start maximised with the title bar gone
<RAOF> I think id3v2 does, but probably has 3 different versions of it.
<pwnguin> heh
<RAOF> id3v1 obviously was trying to fit everything in 128bytes, so didn't pick one of those up :)
<pwnguin> is there a better ppa for banshee 1.5?
<RAOF> No idea, sorry.
<pwnguin> maybe i'll bug the ubuntu mono people
<pwnguin> if they have a channel
<EruditeHermit> does anyone have experience formatting a drive with ext4?
<webbb82> what i dont understand is if i use the gui for gdebi i get a Bad file descriptor  but if i install via terminal or use kpackage namager it works
<DanaG> Is there a bug report for that?
<webbb82> ya i think
<webbb82> i saw one im pretty sure
<RAOF> EruditeHermit: What do you mean?
<EruditeHermit> RAOF, I just formatted a 500GB drive, 465GB in real terms. However, 23GB is now used of that 465 after format
<EruditeHermit> why?
<RAOF> That looks suspiciously like 5% of your drive.
<RAOF> That would be the default percentage of the filesystem reserved for use by the root user.
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> why is that reserved?
<RAOF> Because all sorts of tools will fail _hard_ when you can't write anything.
<RAOF> This means that a user can't make the computer unbootable by filling up all disc space.
<RAOF> At least, without the root passwork.
<RAOF> s/passwork/password/g
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> its not a booting disk
<EruditeHermit> its an external drive I just formatted
<hggdh> still, the reservation holds
<pwnguin> if it's just storage, you can tune it away
<pwnguin> if it's for homedirs
<RAOF> That's the reason behind the default; that rationale obviously doesn't apply to your case.
<EruditeHermit> ok
<pwnguin> then you may need to keep it around or lower the reserve
<pwnguin> a root shell login doesnt need 23GB
<EruditeHermit> how does one tune this away
<EruditeHermit> tune2fs?
<EruditeHermit> and is it a bad idea to do so?
<pwnguin> ive never done it, but i would assume tune2fs
<EruditeHermit> ext3 didn't have this
<pwnguin> orly?
<aliendude5300> EruditeHermit: I'd assume FAT32 would be best for external storage.
<EruditeHermit> I didn't think fat32 was good for anything other than USB sticks
<EruditeHermit> pwnguin, I am not sure, did it?
<aliendude5300> Hrmm... I have my 250GB External drive formatted in FAT32.
<aliendude5300> It's broken now but that while it worked, it worked fine...
<aliendude5300> :/
<EruditeHermit> FAT32 doesn't do files>4GB right
<RAOF> Right.
<aliendude5300> yeah
<aliendude5300> No > 4GB
<pwnguin> i dont see why they'd special case ext3, since it's the default
<EruditeHermit> I am not sure about ext3
<EruditeHermit> i just never noticed it before
<aliendude5300> But ext2/3 have limited compatibility with non-unix OSes
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: where limited compatibility means you have to install a driver
<EruditeHermit> i'm ok with that
<aliendude5300> exactly. You need admin rights on a PC to do that.
<EruditeHermit> no non unix OSes here
<RAOF> Well, for Windows.  And you don't get the journalling, which may or may not be an issue for you.
<aliendude5300> Not gonna happen on another person's PC.
<EruditeHermit> so is it a bad idea to tune2fs that reserve down for the external backup drive?
<EruditeHermit> or is that acceptable?
<EruditeHermit> what happens if that gets close to 100% full
<EruditeHermit> do things start going wrong?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Not if it's just external storage.
<EruditeHermit> and is there an ext4 driver for other OSes?
<EruditeHermit> mac/windows
<EruditeHermit> not that i'd ever need to use them
<EruditeHermit> but just wondering
<aliendude5300> This has nothing at all to do with Ubuntu, but does anyone know how to make recordmydesktop STOP recording? :/
<aliendude5300> Other than killall recordmydesktop
<RAOF> aliendude5300: I believe you hit the "Stop" button that has appeared in your notification area :)
<EruditeHermit> aliendude5300, hit the stop button in the tray
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> aliendude5300, install gtk-recordmydesktop
<aliendude5300> What if said stop button is non-existant
<EruditeHermit> then the stop button WILL be there
 * aliendude5300 has no stop button :(
<pwnguin> run it from the command line
<aliendude5300> Wasting so much disk space
<pwnguin> it probably crashed
<ghindo> Firefox isn't correctly rendering some sites for me, is anyone else having this trouble?
<aliendude5300> Alt+F2 is a baaad way to start recordmydesktop
 * aliendude5300 learned that the hard way
<aliendude5300> gotta stop it with killall now
<pwnguin> pkill
<aliendude5300> why pkill?
<aliendude5300> dont you have to pgrep then pkill the pid that way?
<pwnguin> pkill takes strings
<pwnguin> no serious reason, but killall on solaris does not behave the same as on linux
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does gnome-shell have it's own visual effects system?
<aliendude5300> Wonderful! I have a 258MB recording of me testing out record my desktop. This is exactly how I want it to work... not.
<aliendude5300> So I need gtk-recordmydesktop for the stop button?
<jamieleshaw> aliendude5300: Yes
<aliendude5300> Why does everything crash all the time in Karmic? :/
<aliendude5300> Never had issues with Jaunty alpha
<EruditeHermit> RAOF, is it safe to delete the lost+found directory created after a fresh format?
<EruditeHermit> RAOF, you were right, it was the 5% reserve
<RAOF> EruditeHermit: I dunno, actually.  I suspect fsck would recreate it if it needed to, but I tend to just leave it.
<Adapter> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Adapter> hi @all
<EruditeHermit> is there a backup utility that you guys would recommend btw?
<Adapter> is there anything with the usb my printer epson is not find but lsusb find him
<Adapter> Areca-backup
<webbb82> does anyone els get a error when installing via gdebi
<webbb82> and its only the gui version of gdbi that doesnt work it works in the terminal
<EruditeHermit> Adapter, why is areca-backup not in debian/ubuntu
<EruditeHermit> it is GPL2
<EruditeHermit> it seems
<Adapter> no google is your friend (java)
<Adapter> but works good for me
<Amaranth> EruditeHermit: If it's not in Ubuntu it doesn't exist ;)
<EruditeHermit> it really doesn't
<EruditeHermit> debian packages everything
<EruditeHermit> =p
<Adapter> http://www.areca-backup.org/
<Amaranth> Adapter: Nope, doesn't exist
<Adapter> not as deb its a java
<alankila> webkit is awesome
<alankila> this effect I wrote flatly kills firefox but runs quite smoothly in webkit: http://bel.fi/~alankila/rotzoomer.html
<DanaG> Nice.  It does kill firefox.
<alankila> install epiphany to take a look at it
<alankila> in truth, firefox isn't quite dead, it just takes like 10 seconds to have one frame ready.
<DanaG> hmm, for me, the window is not even drawing anymore.
<alankila> and it is utterly stalled while it's doing something mysterious, I don't know what
<DanaG> yeah.
<alankila> it's also worth it to take a look at this in webkit: http://bel.fi/~alankila/plasma.html
<tj83|> what is the current package for calibrating joysticks/gamepads? anyone? what happened to jscalibrator?
<DanaG> hmm, chromium does that effect fine, too.
<alankila> setting effect's resolution to 512x512 pixels is quite usable in webkit still. That indicates webkit is able to evaluate something like 2,6 million iterations of relatively complex function
<alankila> per second, that is
<webbb82> ok i think i figured it out  if i just double click on the .deb file i will get the error but if i right click then click on install with gdebi package installer it works fine , i think i have two gdebi apps
<kuttans> #openoffice.org
<DKcross> i cant use my USB mouse in karmic
<DKcross> any idea?
<DKcross> [15166.596060] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11
<DKcross> [15166.778303] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<DKcross> but no mount
<EruditeHermit> is anyone able to use palimpsest to create a partition?
<milos_> is there a way to not having entering pass everytime I wake up laptop from suspend? I have turned off screensaver and his lock option.
<aliendude5300> milos_: not sure... maybe enable auto login?
<milos_> aliendude5300: hm, I'll try it.
<alankila> hah, the effect runs better on my phone than on the desktop firefox :)
<aliendude5300> The option is under Administration > Login Screen. Worth a try.
<webbb82> one last thing ,for some reason for the past few days whenever i launch a app/window its automaticly opened maximised so i have to resize everything i open
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer' lists as maximum resolution 1280x1024 but my display has 1400 x 1050 pixels. What can I do to get a higher framebuffer resolution?
<DanaG> oh yeah, do you have "devilspie" installed?  It's a utility that's useful, but comes with a not-so-useful default rule that does that auto-maximize.
<webbb82> yes i just installed devilspi yesterday thanks
<milos_> nope. that didn't work...
<DanaG> hmm, I forgot where the config for that is.
<DanaG> gdevilspie is some third-party thingy to configure devilspie.
<DanaG> google for it; I don't think it's packaged.
<DanaG> ah, stuff is in directory ".devilspie"
<DBO> something in the new kernel is preventing the b43 driver from connecting
<DBO> was working in lsat kernel
<bullgard4> When booting my Karmic computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<habanany> hello
<RAOF> bullgard4: Remove the "quiet" option from your kernel options.
<milos_> bullgard4: you can try to remove quiet option from ...
<milos_> RAOF: took my words..
<RAOF> This can be found in /etc/default/grub (after which you'll need to "sudo update-grub"), or you can do it per-boot from the grub prompt.
<aprilhare_> grrr accidentally didn't convert the firefox 3.0 data to firefox 3.5 - is there a way to trip that to appear again?
<aprilhare_> hey :)
<alokito> Jordan_U, is the gdm a new version? there's no option to change login screen
<Jordan_U> alokito: Yes, complete rewrite
<alokito> and if gdm is selected shutdown and restart options are gone from kubuntu desktop
<alokito> this problem doesn't exist in jaunty gdm
<pwnguin> karmic has gdm2
<pwnguin> jaunty has gdm
<pwnguin> it does come with a much nicer face browser
<Jordan_U> alokito: That's one of those things that's broken :)
<alokito> pwnguin, so gdm2 has conflick with kde
<alokito> pwnguin, u can install lots of beautiful face browsers in jaunty gdm
<pwnguin> alokito: but they aren't animated
<Jordan_U> alokito: If there isn't already a bug filed about that you can help by filing one
<alokito> pwnguin, hmm yes
<pwnguin> and i think accessibility is improved in gdm2
<pwnguin> you might be able to run cellwriter
<alokito> Jordan_U, i feel lazy to post bugs in bugzilla :P
<pwnguin> alokito: you could search and see if anyone's found a workaround
<alokito> pwnguin, and about grub2, why is manual editing disabled?
<pwnguin> no clue
<Jordan_U> alokito: Launchpad is a much nicer interface IMHO
<pwnguin> my goal tonight is to migrate to grub2
<cwillu_at_work> what's the process for requesting a sync from upstream on a package in main?
<DanaG> hmm, the Ubuntu wine doesn't have OpenAL support!
<cwillu_at_work> or a cherry pickl
<alokito> pwnguin, you are using grub1 now?
<pwnguin> alokito: yes
<alokito> in karmic?
<pwnguin> yes
<RAOF> DanaG: 1.1.30 does, doesn't it?  I saw that in the changelog.
<DanaG> yeah, Wine does... but the ubuntu package does not.
<alokito> ive grub 2 but im using my jaunty grub
<DanaG> It needs a build-dep on the openal headers.
<Jordan_U> alokito: Because grub.conf is overwritten whenever you get a kernel update, so you need to make sure you make changes to the template in /etc/default/grub instead
<pwnguin> if you upgrade from jaunty you should have grub1
<alokito> pwnguin, i have installed separately
<bullgard4> RAOF: I did remove the kernel option parameter 'quiet' in /boot/grub/menu.lst. So your recipe is not enough.
<Jordan_U> I don't use wine, have OpenAL apps simply not worked in wine before now or is it just better supported?
<bullgard4> milos_: I did remove the kernel option parameter 'quiet' in /boot/grub/menu.lst. So your recipe is not enough.
<RAOF> bullgard4: And you're actually using grub, rather than grub2?
<alokito> Jordan_U, i can just configure the settings, there's no option to edit grub entries there
<Jordan_U> alokito: What are you trying to change?
<bullgard4> RAOF: I think so. How can I check that?
<alokito> Jordan_U, edit the boot order of systems
<RAOF> bullgard4: dpkg --list grub-pc
<alokito> like, bring a os from 4th place to 1st in the grub list
<alokito> or delete a os and rename it
<aprilhare_> grrr accidentally didn't convert the firefox 3.0 data to firefox 3.5 - is there a way to trip that to appear again?
<alokito> they could be done easily with menu.lst
<alokito> Jordan_U, any clue how to do them in grub2?
<bullgard4> RAOF: I am not familiar with the command 'dpkg --list'. I executed it and it outputs: "Name=grub-pc". Is this an unambiguous result?
<pwnguin> bullgard4: version or description fields?
<Jordan_U> alokito: Is the other OS another linux distro or Windows?
<pwnguin> bullgard4: actually, the first two letters of that line should work. does it say "in"?
<DanaG> aprilhare_: look in .mozilla
<alokito> Jordan_U, any os, I have xp, windows 7 and fedora installed along with karmic and jaunty
<DanaG> you'll want to copy or move whatever you want to keep, to be .mozilla/firefox.
<bullgard4> pwnguin: 'Version=<none>', 'Description=(no description available)'.
<bullgard4> pwnguin: It says: "un", not "in".
<Jordan_U> alokito: That's possible to do in grub2 but it's *much* less strait foreward unfortunately, you need to edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<alokito> :( ok
<DanaG> why bother changing the order?
<Jordan_U> alokito: You can also edit the grub.conf manually but it's not recommended and will be overwritten
<alokito> DanaG, to boot to my favorite os-s easily from a large os list
<aprilhare_> DanaG: i see directory firefox.3.0-replaced - now what? :)
<alokito> Jordan_U, yah i heard that
<aprilhare_> oh sorry didn't read
<aprilhare_> :)
<DanaG> cp -R firefox-3.0-replaced/* firefox/
<DanaG> Or even move the firefox dir to firefox-3.5-old and move the 3.0-abandoned to just plain firefox.
<bullgard4> pwnguin: Synaptic says that I have installed the DEB program package 'grub' and not 'grub2'.
<pwnguin> sounds like you dont have grub
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> dont have grub2
<bullgard4> pwnguin: '~$ which grub; /usr/sbin/grub'
<DanaG> grub --version
<DanaG> er
<aprilhare_> thanks dana
<SandGorgon> hi guys... i have a custom 2.6.31 kernel and i installed b43 Broadcom BC4312 driver - the wireless connection starts to connect but is never able to associate with my WPA2 router - how do i debug this ?
<Jordan_U> alokito: For multiple linux installs you could have each install have its own grub.conf with only its entries with one grub.conf that presents a menu to load the others ( if that was at al comprehensible :)
<alokito> Jordan_U, grub2 seems very complex to me
<alokito> grub1 was simple
<Jordan_U> alokito: That would also make the menu much less cluttered
<Jordan_U> alokito: true
<sim_> bingung nih
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I solved the problem with a missing /dev/dri/card0, here's my thread if someone else asks you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8015880
<Amaranth> Ugly hack, don't recommend that to anyone
<hifi> mmh, thunderbird on karmic is really slow
<hifi> "I know my hard drive is failing, but..."
<qzio> i've started to have lots of trouble with the computer since an upgrade this weekend. It changes my hostname after each reboot, even though i change it in /etc/hostname and using the hostname command :(
<qzio> it's like this oem-thing is installed and runns after every reboot :(
<Amaranth> qzio: uninstall oem-config
<qzio> yeah, done that.
<qzio> and today X wouldnt' start after yesterday's update.
<qzio> i got it to start after a gdm restart. but without metacity/compiz. and gnome-terminal won't start.
<qzio> firefox starts, but out-of-window
<hifi> evolution is fast though
<qzio> i've only done upgrades and been running karmic since alpha 4
<bullgard4> DanaG: Thank you.
<danield707> good day
<qzio> <3 gnome-do it allowed me to go metacity --replace \o/
<qzio> but everything is super-slow
<Amaranth> qzio: Sounds like the intel_agp/i915 load order problem
<Amaranth> qzio: If they load in the wrong order you lose all 2D and 3D acceleration
<danield707> Karmic - Nvidia / N00b question - dual monitors running in twinview / im attempting to run it as a single desktop - Ive tried posistions abslolue and /left/right of with no results... im i missing something obvious?
<qzio> Amaranth: sound like my machine at the moment :)
<qzio> i've done a safe-upgrade, it installed a new kernel. will try a reboot...
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<alokito> how to change the default mouse pointer
<alokito> my default pointer was set to oxygen after I installed kdm
<alokito> and when I select a theme in gnome its appearing as default
<krabador> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996 is a massacre
<krabador> all right with dhcp, but totally don't works form manual settingd
<krabador> settings
<bullgard4> krabador: Make more specific statements.
<krabador> bullgard4: when i try manual settings (my home lan) after "apply"
<krabador> nothings happens
<krabador> i edit again and i discover "automatic" again
<krabador> very annoying.
<krabador> i deleted and i created a new one, directly with manual settings
<krabador> but nothing
<krabador> "automatic (dhcp)" is the only things working
<vega> networkmanager seems to be still crap, on my machine it always wants to default to wireless network even if a cable is plugged in
<vega> and there's no way to configure it otherwise, one always has to manually disable wireless, then enable wired
<krabador> i'm using yesterday's karmic daily live, in a daily live of one week ago, i can't set manual settings too , before when i type "manual" all the screen was ghost
<krabador> deleting the eth0 connection nm asked to autheticate, and recreating the connection i set the manual correctly
<krabador> on yesterday's daily live, when i type "manual" nm ask to authenticate, but don't save the settings
<vega> (sorry, wrong chan, my experience is with jaunty)
<krabador> in no way
<vega> haven't tested the problematic machine on karmic yet
<krabador> bullgard4: it's enough specific?
<bullgard4> krabador: yes.
<krabador> bullgard4: ah, sometimes after settings it creshes
<krabador> crashes
<bullgard4> krabador: have a look into Launchpad. I am convnced that the bug that you describe is listed there already.
<bullgard4> s/convnced/convinced/
<tgpraveen> krabador: file a bug in LP
<krabador> bullgard4, https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager nothing about here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs?field.searchtext=network+manager&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIX
<krabador> COMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=   , nothing here
<bullgard4> krabador: If that is true, file a bug report yourself.
<krabador> i can't do it in launchpad page directly
<bullgard4> I beg your pardon?
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<zniavre> what is wipthail please?
<zniavre> it eats all my cpu
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> upgrade-from-grub-legacy wants to know if i want to install to mmcblk0
<Oli```> is deluge working for people today?
<anselm> pwnguin: I think that's your SD or mmc card
<Oli```> nvm, just started working for some reason
<AlanBell> !info whiptail
<ubottu> whiptail (source: newt): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.10-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BleSS> I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. twofish-xts), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<Ian_> alpha 6 live cd init expects a CD media?
<Ian_> in the installer, the tty's aren't logged in immediatly, what's the ubuntu user's password?
<ArcticAzure> hello
<ArcticAzure> does anyone here have a problem with manually installing .deb files with the gnome deb installer?
<ArcticAzure> it outputs in the terminal this message "dpkg:unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor"
<ArcticAzure> I'm guessing that ubuntu has a cripple meat disability with .deb file meats.
<kulight> ArcticAzure: yes theres a bug in the graphical gdebi terminal or synaptic should work
<mvo> there is a bug about it (targeted)
<ArcticAzure> so dpkg should work okay? i'll try
<kulight> ArcticAzure: yes
<ArcticAzure> okay
<ArcticAzure> it seems to be working
<ArcticAzure> not a big deal ;)
<ArcticAzure> i'm confident it'll be fixed by release
<slacker_nl> why does aptitude changelog $package output: "E: $package is not an official Ubuntu package, cannot display its changelog." while when you remove the preferences file it just displays the output?
<slacker_nl> the output being the changelog of the package..
<slacker_nl> pin package: not official ubuntu package, no pin package: propper changelog
<ArcticAzure> when I try running braid in wine, my system locks up, did this in jaunty too
<ArcticAzure> not even ctrl+alt+F1 helps
<iflema> hello too all
<slacker_nl> hello iflema
<ArcticAzure> yay, my laptop battery is fixing itself
<ArcticAzure> goodnight everyone
<leleobhz> someone here using networkmanager and openvpn plugin?
<knittl> hm. rhythmbox tells me autoaudiosink is missing. what can i do to solve this?
<girrr> I've just installed a new ubuntu karmic with debootstrap and then chrooted it and installed additional software and grub... When I try to boot it I get init: sreadahead main process terminated wth status 1 and more or less the same for procps
<Veinor> why don't I have an xorg.conf?
<Tekno> its not needed
<Veinor> ah
<Veinor> also, notify-send notifications seem to be popping up a bit lower than they should be
<leleobhz> openvpn for networkmanager have a problem
<leleobhz> my openvpn server is configured to use server-bridge
<leleobhz> so it send the route-gateway to the client
<leleobhz> but networkmanager dont adjust the default route (instead just point a route to tap device)
<BleSS> I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. twofish-xts), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<Ian_> The following packages will be REMOVED: aptitude apturl gnome-codec-install jockey-gtk language-selector software-properties-gtk synaptic tasksel tasksel-data ubufox ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard update-manager update-notifier
<Ian_> hmmm
<Ian_> I don't think i wanna update :p
<darthanubis> ha
<mvo> Ian_: no, just wait a bit
<mvo> for the next publisher run
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> I am using 9.10 as my mythbuntu box
<darthanubis> not bad
<Ian_> yeah i know mvo :)
<mvo> :)
<skath> I can't get karmic alpha 6 to boot into recovery mode
<skath> when it boots normally, the display freezes when it tries to log me into gnome... not ctrl-alt-backspace, not ctrl-alt-f1, no ctrl-alt-delete
<skath> When I boot into recovery mode, the recovery menu shows for less than a second, then X pops up and runs gnome and freezes just like on normal boot
<skath> I thought it would be a problem with my migration from jaunty to karmic so I did a clean install of karmic from the alpha 6 ISO but it still keeps happening
<hanshenrik> chances the GCC 4.4.1 builds for karmic will work with januty? (dont know witch channel to ask this so im asking in both :p)
<penguin42> I'd say worth a go
<penguin42> I wouldn't be surprised if they had some package dependencies which meant they didn't want to though
<penguin42> I'm curious what people get as a response to the following command: hal-get-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer --key system.chassis.type
<penguin42> I get 'Other'
<vinoman> I've noticed running Karmic live that now the network manager wants to install a wifi driver instead of just finding your wireless networks. Why would they do that?
<penguin42> perhaps it's after a driver better suited to your hardware?
<vinoman> It seems like a step backwards, 9.04 worked very well. I hope 9.10 is just as good.
<vinoman> penguin42: but since its running live I can't install the driver.
<penguin42> really? oh - sounds like a bug then!
<kyja> I noticed that too. I liked being able to install and enable the driver from the harware drivers application. before I had to hard plug my laptop into the router to get it working before 9.04
<vinoman> as long as it works for my laptop and others that I will install in on I don't care what driver it uses as long as it works!
<vinoman> I'll wait until Oct. 29 an install the 9.10 final. Hope they fix the bug before then if it is a bug.
<Pici> No one is going to fix a bug if its not logged.
<penguin42> vinoman: It'll be too late by then to report a bug that stops you using it!
<vinoman> where is the link to bug reports?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bullgard> I found in /boot/config-2.6.31-11-generic the line: "CONFIG_DRM_915_KMS=y." a.) What does 'KMS' stand for? b.) How can I use KMS?
<penguin42> hmm that probably needs to change now, that manual link doesn't work I don't think
<Pici> bullgard: a) Kernel Mode Setting
<bullgard> Pici: Thank you.
<krabador> nautilus is slower than jaunty, browsing samba share
<krabador> 500% slowest
<bullgard> krabador: You are comparing apples with peaches.
<penguin42> bullgard: Why?
<bullgard> penguin42: Because nautilus und jaunty are terms of very different categories.
<krabador> bullgard: yes, but this thing will be improved?
<Dr_Willis> try accessing the share via the shell.. see if its slower/faster i guess.
<penguin42> bullgard: I'm not sure but I think he's saying nautilus on karmic is slower than nautilus on jaunty - but maybe I'm reading too much into it
<krabador> Dr_Willis: yes, i tried, i can tell you the same...
<Dr_Willis> if its just as slow in the shell. as in nautulus. then its aparently not a nautilus issue.
<penguin42> did anyone try that hal command I just asked for?
<krabador> i said nautilus on (actual) karmic is slower than nautilus on jaunty browsing the samba share
<vinoman> why is it so hard to file a bug report?
<vinoman> you have to jump through 5 hoops to send one
<bullgard> krabador, penguin42 With me. Nautilus in Karmic is not slower than Nautilus in Jaunty.
<penguin42> vinoman: I think they're trying to get you to use ubuntu-bug to report things since it gives logs - it's just a PITA if it's something simple you want to report
<vinoman> I'll let somebody else report it. I'm sure Im not the only one.
<vinoman> I
<vinoman> I'll wait until the final comes out and hope for the best. wifi has to be equal or better than 9.04
<bullgard> vinoman: I agree with you. The reason might be to force people to use automatic bug reporting in order to get more meaningful bug reports.
<krabador> bullgard: samba share are very slowest, i'm only signal this, if the reason is somewhere else, ok
<hanshenrik> just added karmic repo's to jaunty and updating gcc, wonder what's about to happen :P
<vinoman> where is the auto bug report?
<Pici> vinoman: Thats a bad attitude to have about bug reports.
<penguin42> Pici: I have some sympathy if it's made hard to report them
<vinoman> Pici: where do I make a bug report? I still can't find it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 6 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6 | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Pici> vinoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs explains all the ways of filing a bug, is there a specific part of it that is difficult to understand?
<vinoman> I'm not running Ubuntu on this computer. Too many choices. is there a page that I can go to and enter a bug report and send it?
<XDevHald> vinoman: http://www.launchpad.net
<vinoman> Ubuntu is on my laptop.
<penguin42> XDevHald: It doesn't let you any more
<XDevHald> Really?
 * XDevHald looks
<penguin42> XDevHald: Really - that's what vinoman is complaining about
<XDevHald> Sorry, just got in the room. My apologies.
<XDevHald> Only thing I caught is what he last said.
<BluesKaj> well, wicd let me down in the wireless dept after the previous updates ..no longer connects with the belkin USB wifi adapter . Network manager connects with eth0 but there aren't any wpa2 options for wifi and gives the disabled message when trying to launch it from the panel
<XDevHald> Ah, that's because they're facing more towards the use of the application for the reports. I.E Firefox > Help > Report a problem
<vinoman> thanks, I went to launchpad and logged in but there isn't a straightforward link to report a bug. why ?
<penguin42> XDevHald: Yep - it doesn't help someone trying to report the bug from a non-ubuntu machine
<XDevHald> One sec vinoman, I got a link for you.
<vinoman> but I'm reporting a bug on karmic alpha 6 live that I'm not running now
<XDevHald> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<XDevHald> vinoman: When you arrive to that link, look to the top right "Report a bug" is in red text
<penguin42> XDevHald: Nope
<penguin42> XDevHald: If you click that you end up back at the ReportingBugs wiki
<penguin42> XDevHald: They've changed every report a bug link to go back to that
<Pici> vinoman: someone trying to report the bug from a non-ubuntu machine
<XDevHald> Pulls up fine on my side....
<Pici> vinoman: er, mispaste: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect
 * XDevHald refreshes cache
<XDevHald> Pici: Good link, that does work
<wastrel> links are often useful
<XDevHald> vinoman: You may want to bookmark that link Pici gave to you.
<XDevHald> P.S Launchpad handed a rough defacement
<Pici> XDevHald: No need, that was in the page that I linked before, just needed a package name to go with it.
<XDevHald> Oh ok.
<penguin42> Pici: People shouldn't have to hand edit URLs to report bugs
<Pici> penguin42: I agree.
<Pici> But the instructions are on that wiki page I linked to earlier.
<penguin42> yeh they're just rather long winded
<vinoman> thanks for the link. I submittied the bug report. I hope that wifi will be as easy in 9.10 as it is in 9.04
<peppot> anyone else on karmic and seeing bad wireless (iwlagn) performance? solutions?
<kroson> hi ppl
<kroson> im using the latest alpha with all updates of kubuntu karmic netbook edition
<peppot> wireless n is topping out at 14mbit/s receive! about 30% of the performance I had with 9.04 (2.6.28)!
<kroson> how can i assign functions to eee 901 instant keys?
<kroson> plz anyone?
<w4ett> kro
<w4ett> kroson: if you want to do some key mapping look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434520
<kroson> do you know how can i get access to system settings using the netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> I normally install the normal ubuntu-desktop and then use whatever the tools are on normal ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> You could try running/installing gnome-control-center
<kroson> im using kubuntu
<kroson> i like kde
<Dr_Willis> find the kde equlilvent to  the control center then. I dont rember its name. #kubuntu may know
<kroson> yeah i remember it, but i cant access it with kubuntu netbook edition
<Dr_Willis> tried from a terminal?
<kroson> dont know the name of the process
<w4ett> you should be able to access under the administration button
<bullgard> How can I set that my frame buffer console uses a smaller font?
<Dr_Willis> fbset command i think.. or was it some other command..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> may be 'setconsolefont'
<Dr_Willis> console-tools - Linux console and font utilities
<S33K3R> error while printing. please help!!!
<penguin42> any particular error?
<Pici> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jombo> hi how can i fix my gnome ?
<jombo> all loads fine
<jombo> but after logging
<S33K3R> i just finished typing my assignment using open office and when i wanted to print, it just said "error while printing"
<jombo> the 2 bars (menu and program bar) just flick and i cant select anything
<penguin42> S33K3R: I'd go to system->administration->printing and sees if there are any errors/info there
<arand> DanaG: Seems like someone is trying to fix your pet peeve ;) http://macslow.net/?p=392
<jombo> anyone got that problem ?
<peppot> anyone else on karmic and seeing bad wireless (iwlagn) performance? solutions? wireless n is topping out at 14mbit/s receive! about 30% of the performance I had with 9.04 (2.6.28)!
<S33K3R> penguin42: its no errors shown
<penguin42> S33K3R: Has it printed just part of your document ? What happens if you print again?   What type of printer? How is it connected? Does your document have anything odd about it - e.g. one page that is landscape?
<rom_cdn> does Karmic include all of the fixes from the 100 paper cuts campagn?
<S33K3R> it hasnt printed anything at all and my document is perfect
<penguin42> S33K3R: OK, what happens if you try and print a test page from system->administration->printing ?
<Grufle> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Karmic Koala UNR alpha 6 on an Acer Aspire ONE with a bootable usb stick. Installed ubuntu 9.04 just fine, but it won't boot from the 9.10 image. I formatted the thumb drive with win32diskimager. It said somewhere to rename the ISO to .IMG so I did
<Grufle> I can see the thumb drive in both windows and linux no problem, and I've installed several OS'es this way
<S33K3R> it still says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'"
<penguin42> S33K3R: I'm sorry I've not seen that before; what type of printer did you say it was?
<S33K3R> hp deskjet 4200 all-in-one
<manshoon> need help removing kubuntu-grub-splashimages.  its broken and I wont -force.
<Grufle> hmm, I see that I tried the daily image instead of the alpha 6 release... My bad. Will try the other image before complaining
<penguin42> S33K3R: hmm HP have some of their own stuff; try system->preferences->HPLIP toolbox - but I don't know much about it
<BluesKaj> strange , wicd fails to find IP on wifi , but np on eth0 :P
<kyja> manshoon, try installing a nice little application called startup-manager.
<manshoon_> ok
<manshoon_> wait. I cant install anything cause the dpkg is broken
<kyja> :( ouch
<manshoon_> well  kubuntu-grub-splashimages is broken
<manshoon_> apt-get -f remove does not work
<Pici> Does startup-manager handle grub2? I didn't think it did.
<kyja> the startup-manager allows you to do settings for grub
<manshoon_> nor does apt-get -f install
<kyja> hmm let me check I just upgraded grub
<Pici> manshoon_: Can you pastebin the error(s) that you're getting?
<BluesKaj> manshoon_, rm -rf will prolly work , but be careful
<manshoon_> ok. wheres the paste-bin. any paste-bin
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<manshoon_> http://pastebin.com/m75c8d15
<virtuald> yay! alt-f2 is back
<kyja> my  tabs changed in startup manager with grub 2. my guess is limited support. not as many options now. but I can choose splash screens with it
<manshoon_> I just want to get rid of this thing. not able to get updates in an alpha release is not good at all
<jbicha> I can't get the daily builds to fully boot from USB on either my Acer Aspire One or my ATI graphics-desktop
<jbicha> both cases, the system freezes when it should be loading X
<jbicha> xforcevesa used to be a good around but that doesn't seem to work for me here
<manshoon_> so the only option is to wipe the system and re-install?
<Grufle> jbicha, I can't even get it to recognize the USB drive. It just continues to boot even though other versions of Ubuntu just flies
<Grufle> trying the alpha 6 download instead
<jbicha> Grufle are you sure it's selected in your bios?
<Grufle> yea, I select which device I want to boot from when I press F12
<Grufle> I used win32diskimager to make the thumb drive bootable
<Grufle> and I can see the thumbdrive in my boot menu
<jbicha> did you try unetbootin ?
<Grufle> nope
<Grufle> thanks for the tip. I'll try that
<jbicha> I'm going to give it another reboot & try, I'll be back
<Grufle> same problem
<manshoon_> ok. How do I manually remove that package without apt?
<penguin42> dpkg -r
<manshoon_> doesnt work
<penguin42> did it perhaps produce something telling you why?
<xguru> who wants a good laugh?  Im on Karmic and i did sudo apt-get upgrade instead of update.  Now when i got to the update manager its gives me errors.  I think the update manager is trying to do a distro upgrade...
<manshoon_> yes. I aready posted it in a paste-bin
<manshoon_> here, Ill do another one with dpkg
<penguin42> xguru: That's ok, the update manager can do distro upgrades
<skath> manshoon_, I would just run "sudo touch /boot/grub/menu.lst" and run the apt-get remove again
<manshoon_> http://pastebin.com/m715aa4a5
<manshoon_> sweet, it worked
<manshoon_> thanks!
<xguru> penguin42: its says "not all updates can be installed.  Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible."  there i click "partial upgrade"
<manshoon_> Why is the grub system so different with karmic? whats the difference between grub and grub-pc?
<bjsnider> karmic uses grub2
<skath> manshoon_, you probably want to "sudo rm /boot/grub/menu.lst" afterward to put things back the way they were too
<manshoon_> I dont even get the grub menu when my system is turned on. nor do I get the loading bars
<xguru> then it gives an error of "unable to get exclusive lock" "this usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running.  Please close that application first."   nothing is running and rebooted
<SKB> is grub2 any faster than it's predecessor?
<skath> You've got to hold a shift key while booting to get the grub menu in Karmic
<skath> Which I think is better than waiting X seconds in case you want to hit ESC
<manshoon_> how do you get nice boot loading text? It used to be really nice in gentoo with the kernel messages formatted into a backsplash
<manshoon_> thats what I was trying to do before I broke my system. :)
<xguru> penguin42: any ideas?
<penguin42> xguru: ps -eaf|Grep dpkg   to see if there is a dpkg running? When you did an apt-get upgrade accidentally did you ctrl-c it?
<joaopinto> how to force the vesa driver to be used ?
<xguru> no the process was deferred
<HoellP> hey...
<HoellP> is there a known issue with usplash i'm missing?
<juergen> dpkg is deinstalled after last du
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to move from one computer to another and I'm copying files from the old system to the new one ... When I drag a folder into /var/lib/ It tells me I do not have permission to write to this directory... I don't want to run nautilus as root every time I need to copy a file into a protected area. I would like the system to prompt me for password when I try and do these copies; rather than just bagging the process.  Is this (
<Whitor> can we) include this in Karmic?
<HoellP> it displays properly on boot, but the switch from usplash to xsplash doesn't work
<joaopinto> Whitor, it's too late for a feature request
<HoellP> if i deactivate the splash the boot works fine
<Whitor> ok.. how about in lucid lynx ?
<penguin42> Whitor: Since it's really a gnome feature I'd try adding a wishlist item into the gnome bugzilla
<Whitor> penguin42, good idea, thanks
<penguin42> Whitor: Now there's tons of stuff in there so whether that one happens or not, well who knows
<Whitor> heh, yeah... but I'd like to get this request heard. it seems like a feature that should be available... perhaps not by default, but by turning it on somewhere.
<penguin42> Whitor: You could try asking nicely on one of the nautilus dev mailing lists
<Whitor> hate to say it ... but kind of like how ms handles writing to protected areas ... asks you for admin pass then does the copy
<joaopinto> uff, i'll just remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Whitor> I always ask nicely :)
<Whitor> or I try to anyway
<jbicha> ok, now I've tried from 3 different computers & it always freezes while trying to boot X, how do I even file this bug?
<jbicha> & why is no one else reporting this issue yet?
<penguin42> jbicha: It's unusual for 3 different machines
<penguin42> jbicha: Do you have a version of ubuntu that you can boot on those machines?
<jbicha> yes, 9.04
<jbicha> I haven't tried burning a CD of the latest 9.10 yet, maybe I should
 * penguin42 wonders what the right way to do this is now that there is a preference to use ubuntu-bug
<Grufle> using unetbootin on the alpha6 image didn't work either
<Grufle> just goes straight to my normal grub menu
<penguin42> jbicha: OK I'm not sure if this is right, but from your 9.04 installation I'd run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel   and then explain the problem putting a big hairy note right at the top that the problem is on the karmic alpha and not the one you are reporting from
<penguin42> jbicha: That way it should pick up a load of logs from the working machine
<jbicha> yeah, I wasn't sure how to collect logs since the system always crashes before loading the desktop or a usable virtual terminal
<penguin42> yeh I'm not sure if there is a better way
<tgpraveen1> anyone here mind sharing their desktop screenshot with me . am still on jaunty and want to see how that new
<tgpraveen1> notification area with monochrome icons
<tgpraveen1> look
<tgpraveen1> so someone with many icons in notification areas will please sharea screenshot?
<jbicha> tgpraveen1: try http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-Final-Artwork-of-Ubuntu-9-10-122665.shtml
<jbicha> those are the only monochrome icons, everything else is normal, full color
<joaopinto> grr, removing -intel rendered my system unusable :\
<tgpraveen1> jbicha: ok thanks for that link
<simontol> Hi on Kubuntu Karmic...how do I configure the printer???
<yofel> simontol: what printer do you have?
<simontol> usb printer epson rx500
<simontol> it works well on jaunty
<penguin42> simontol: connect it, switch it on and go to system->admin->printers and hit new
<simontol> penguin42 : KDE here...
<penguin42> simontol: Ah I've not done the KDE equivalent for ages - but it should be about the same, on the KDE control panel there's a printer admin isn't there?
<mbeierl> I log in to my karmic box as a (likewise open) Windows Domain authenticated user with administrative privileges.  However, when I attempt to do something that requires admin privileges, it prompts me for the password of the user I created when I installed Karmic, not my current sudo-permitted user.  Is this normal?
<simontol> penguin42: there is a tool for configuring printers, but when i click on new printer only get "network printer" and "new class"
<simontol> no local printer here
<penguin42> simontol: Oh, erm that sounds wrong
<simontol> penguin42: even in cups admin tool I can't see the local printer
<DanaG> dialog box layout fail: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-1.png
<hrickards> Apologies if this is an obvious question, but how do you enter the recovery mode in 9.10?
<robin0800> hrickards: shift key
<nemo> question. I ran into a bug w/ awk that prompted me to install gawk
<nemo> er. w/ mawk
<nemo> since I don't need two awk programs, I wanted to remove mawk
<hrickards> robin0800: THANKS
<nemo> but for some reason it said it needed to remove ubuntu-minimal too
<nemo> 1) is this a bad thing?
<penguin42> nemo: Yes
<nemo> 2) if yes to (1) is there a way to tell it that gawk provides same thing as mawk, but better?
<penguin42> nemo: both the mawk and gawk packages have a provide tag of 'awk'
<nemo> hm
<nemo> well. I just installed gawk
<penguin42> nemo: Thus if the ubuntu-minimal really only needed any old awk then it could just have a depend on awk
<nemo> maybe it will let me remove mawk once gawk is installed
<nemo> perhaps it was doing both at once that was the problem
<nemo> nope. still flags it
<nemo> bugger
<penguin42> nemo: No, ubuntu-minimal actually has a dependency on mawk so wants it explicitly
<nemo> how odd
<nemo> mawk tends to work worse
<nemo> for example, it blew up on ^@ in input that I was processing
<nemo> completely choked
<nemo> oh well. guess I need to use alternatives or explicitly call gawk
<nemo> bah
<simontol> the "really" strange thing is that ob Ubuntu Karmic (GNOME) my printer was auto-configured and on Kubuntu Karmic it doesn't see it at all
<penguin42> nemo: I'm guessing maybe ubuntu-minimal knows of some stuff that explicitly uses mawk
<penguin42> simontol: Is your karmic up to date?
<simontol> penguin42: yes
<nemo> penguin42: or else someone just likes mawk better :)
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> simontol: I just remember someone mentioning problems with printers but that was a few weeks back - and i haven't got a local one connected to try
<spooky_d> I have installed Ubuntu Karmic and now when I try to boot my other OS (Win) I get "cannot get c/h/s values". I am now unable to boot at all Windows.
<spooky_d> What can I do?
<spooky_d> Is there a way I can fix grub?
<rsk> spooky_d: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6#Known%20issues
<rsk> spooky_d: update and reboot should fix it.
<spooky_d> Hmmm... I will try that.
<rsk> might not be it thou, because that's detecting windows. not failing booting it
<spooky_d> First of all, the partition is wrong
<spooky_d> Win7 made two partitions
<spooky_d> and and Ubu set the first, not the second one.
<spooky_d> The second one is the bigger one.
<spooky_d> anyways, I don't see this in the known issues list.
<spooky_d> maybe it's something that is different in my problem here.
<spooky_d> Is there a way to remove grub and restore the MBR without the installation disk for Windows?
<bullgard> dmesg reports on a newly bought T43: "ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22". What does that mean?
<penguin42> bullgard: the 0000:00:1f.2 would be a part of one of the PCI devices probably on your bridge chip; ahci is the api for one of the serial-ATA standards - why it failed is an interesting question
<nemo> spooky_d: hey
<nemo> spooky_d: boot into windows from grub
<diverse_izzue> what's the best channel to ask about general deb-packaging related questions?
<nemo> spooky_d: there is a program to restore a windows MBR
<nemo> digging it up from my windows desktop now
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: I'm not sure but you could try #ubuntu-motu they're all the guys who do the packages in universe
<spooky_d> nemo: I'm unable to boot windows.
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: but perhaps one of the -dev ones might be more appropriate
<nemo> spooky_d: ?? just do chain load?
<nemo> spooky_d: your windows partition is still there right?
<diverse_izzue> penguin42, thx, will try
<spooky_d> See above - I get the "cannot get c/h/s values"
<nemo> spooky_d: oh. if you don't see an entry in grub, make sure Karmic is up to date
<nemo> oh
<spooky_d> nemo: yes - mounted by hand
<spooky_d> And it's there.
<DanaG> handy tip: edit /etc/default/grub: make it default SAVED
<nemo> spooky_d: never heard of this error before - on a windows blue screen or in the windows boot loader?
<nemo> spooky_d: also. what version of windows?
<spooky_d> grub message; windows 7
<nemo> ah. totally and completely unfamiliar w/ windows 7...
<nemo> is that even out yet??
<spooky_d> yeah, RTM is out.
<nemo> spooky_d: hm. googling says something about LBA and buggy bios
<spooky_d> It seems I will continue to be completely unfamiliar w/ windows 7 as well.
<nemo> http://www.mail-archive.com/grub-devel@gnu.org/msg10557.html
<nemo> spooky_d: buggy bios seems like interesting keyword - could try bios update?
<nemo> spooky_d: anyway, assuming you can boot into windows can use MbrFix.exe to restore an MBR - might want to back up grub first of course, just in case you change your mind
<nemo> spooky_d: and of course there's WinPE
<spooky_d> Nope, won't risk it.
<spooky_d> WinPE?
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> google it
<spooky_d> aha
<spooky_d> maybe.
<spooky_d> Or I can wait until tomorrow when I get the install disk
<nemo> I have a winpe image, but can't share it with you due to license restrictions
<spooky_d> and in the mean time upgrade to the latest versions of everything.
<spooky_d> nemo: worry not - for the time being I think I can manage it.
<spooky_d> as long as my partitions are accessible, I'm ok.
<simontol> anyone here who knows how to stop/start cupsys with upstart commands?
<penguin42> simontol: stop cups   ?
<simontol> penguin42 : stop: Unknown job: cups
<simontol> same with start
<penguin42> simontol: Hmm yes - I think I would just do /etc/init.d/cups stop
<nemo> spooky_d: now what you *should* have done was backed up your mbr ;)
<nemo> spooky_d: also. seems checking for a bios update could be harmless :)
<nemo> if it fixes the error that would be good to know
<nemo> spooky_d: you could report it in the ubuntu compatibility database
<ptarrant> Question: aside from the super creamy grub 2 is there any reason yall would recommend installing Karmic clean vs an upgrade from jaunty?
<penguin42> ptarrant: Personally I upgrade but I know I do get a few more quirks of things that aren't quite clean from old installs
<legend2440> ptarrant: other reason i know of is that clean install gives full benefits of ext 4 whereas converting to ext4 from ext3 doesn't
<nemo> legend2440: wellll
<ptarrant> legend: I installed jaunty with ext4
<nemo> legend2440: that'll apply over time anyway
<nemo> legend2440: as packages get rotated, which happens a lot with karmic
<legend2440> nemo: ok
<ptarrant> penguin42: thanks
<ptarrant> I think I'll backup my data, try an upgrade, and see how it goes, worse case, everything is on my file server anyway :)
<spooky_d> nemo: I installed it from my install disk :)
<ptarrant> thanks for the input guys
<bullgard> penguin42: I found out that this error message has been reported 500 times on different machines and different Linux distributions, I even found a hit to another UNIX derivative. But I only found this as a part of dmesg output. I did not find an explanation for it. It is frustrationg to see so many citations but no explicit discussion.
<penguin42> bullgard: It depends whether it's actually causing you a problem or if it's just a piece of debug - is your disc working?
<legend2440> i still use jaunty. going to upgrade in Oct. however, i use partimage  for backups and partimage doesnt work with ext4. what is another good way to backup that supports ext4?
<zicada> anyone know if the edgers ppa enables 3d and KMS for r700 cards ?
<zicada> or anyone had any luck getting it to work on r600/700 ?
<spooky_d> I'll just reboot and see what happens.
<spooky_d> wish me luck :)
<bullgard> penguin42: I do not own this computer a long time. Two times I noticed that this computer would not start up after a first BIOS message. I need to observe that longer. The re-seller built in a hard disk of larger capacity than the original one but the new disk "is not complying to the IBM specifications for this computer".
<wekt> zicada: koala ships with KMS enabled by default
<penguin42> bullgard: Is that the text of the error printed by the BIOS?
<wekt> zicada: but i don't know if r700 is a special case
<del_diablo> anybody but me got error when attempting to upgrade?
<bullgard> penguin42: Yes, one of them
<penguin42> bullgard: I have seen that before, I can't remember the reason - I'm sure it'll google because I saw it a few years ago
<zicada> wekt: yeah it seems like its only up to r500
<del_diablo> anybody here who uses get-deb repos that have had trouble with upgrading to alpah 5?
<spooky_d> nemo: no luck
<spooky_d> still the same error.
<bullgard> penguin42: Yes, some occurrences of this error message are 2 years old,
<nemo> spooky_d: w/ new bios? :-/
<nemo> spooky_d: was it a big version jump?
<spooky_d> no new bios.
<spooky_d> the laptop is rather new.
<spooky_d> No big version jump
<spooky_d> can I try to use grub 1 instead of grub2?
<del_diablo> spooky_d: what laptop do you have?
<mjbrooks>  spooky_d you looking to install the windows MBR?
<mjbrooks> spooky_d, to install the windows MBR with XP you boot to the XP install disk, choose "R" to go to the "Recovery Console" and type "fixboot"
<nemo> spooky_d: that bug that popped up on google seems pretty new too. maybe it is a new bios bug
<nemo> spooky_d: could explain you getting caught out
<nemo> mjbrooks: he's missing the disc ;)
<mjbrooks> D'Oh
<nemo> mjbrooks: was trying to boot to the windows partition anyway where he could run mbrfix or similar
<nemo> spooky_d: hmmm. maybe you could access the partition if booting off CD...
<nemo> do a chainload from jaunty CD maybe
<mjbrooks> nemo, there are recovery liveCDs available I believe to do that
<nemo> spooky_d: and. yeah. what laptop / bios?
<nemo> mjbrooks: I suggested WinPE too ;)
<mjbrooks> nemo, linux based even ;)
<nemo> mjbrooks: trouble is, that requires license
<nemo> oh. linux based? huh.
<nemo> that's news to me
<mjbrooks> nemo, yeah, there are a few around
<nemo> well. link the poor man to one already :)
<mjbrooks> nemo looking.... I forget their names ;)
<mjbrooks> nemo, meh, never mind,,,, he can do it from his install
<nemo> assuming he can boot to his install
<mjbrooks> spooky_d, sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<spooky_d> nemo: Dell E6500 - Bios A013
<mjbrooks> spooky_d, then ms-sys --mbr /dev/hdX where hdX is your windows hard drive
<spooky_d> mjbrooks: what would that do?
<mjbrooks> spooky_d, recover your window mbr
<mjbrooks> windows
<spooky_d> The ms-sys package is not found.
<mjbrooks> hmmm
<nemo> spooky_d: hm. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing  indeed did not test dual boot :)
<nemo> spooky_d: should let them know maybe :)
<nemo> maybe file a bug
<gastly> alright, just a quick question, does the new gdm in karmic has theme support? coz I don't see any option to change themes anywhere.
<mac_v> gastly: nope :)
<mac_v> quick ans ;p
<gastly> lol
<nemo> ugh
<gastly> thnx :)
<nemo> mac_v: serious?
<mac_v> nemo: yes , why would i joke ;) .. the gdm options itself werent available , Canonical guys did that work... this version of gdm was upstream for nearly 1yr and not used because it lacks options :?
<del_diablo> Has anybody here managed to upgrade to karmic from 9.04 when having the get-deb repos? The upgrade failed for me, and it broke my system .....
<nemo> mac_v: oh well. I'll manage :)
<gastly> I think I'll switch to kdm till gdm gets support for themes :p
<mjbrooks> spooky_d, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<bullgard> dmesg reports: "render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010". What does that mean? Is this a serious bug, or can I neglect it?
<Martyn> Still getting some failures on Ubuntu One, unfortunately.
<mbeierl> What is ubuntu one?
<Martyn> Remote backup and storage, provided by Ubuntu
 * mbeierl admits he hasn't been follow that ...
<maco> mbeierl: like dropbox, but only for ubuntu
<Martyn> It's part of Karmic
<mbeierl> kewel, thanks!
<del_diablo> Do anybody here use the getdeb repos?(no i am not asking if i can upgrade with them on).
<peppot> anyone else on karmic and seeing bad wireless (iwlagn) performance? solutions? wireless n is topping out at 14mbit/s receive! about 30% of the performance I had with 9.04 (2.6.28)!
<lemonade> i having atleast worse performance than with windows
<lemonade> don't remember if it was better with 9.04
<mbeierl> del_diablo: only for things I can't get normally (like f-spot 0.6 for jaunty)
<del_diablo> peppot: there is a line in iwconfig you could add, don't  remember it on the top of my head(it is suppose to force it to go on max performance)
<del_diablo> mbeierl: did you add it after installing karmic or did you have it before you upgraded it?
<mbeierl> del_diablo: still use it but only on my jaunty system - did not use on karmic, sorry
<peppot> del_diablo, a switch to go from 14mbit/s to the ~60mbit/s I used to have?
<del_diablo> peppot: well, i guess that the bad line is related to bad performance. So then i guess forcing the card to work at its best no matter what, might solve it.
<peppot> del_diablo, might it have been the rts switch?
<del_diablo> peppot: i would not know. I am only guessing
<bullgard> Teatime does not produce a sound at the end. Is this a known bug?
<juliux> hi
<juliux> i have a CX23880 dvb-t card and the card was working fine with all ubuntu versions until karmic comes, does somebody know what to do?
<penguin42> juliux: Since it sounds like a driver bug I'd say file a bug against the linux kernel
<juliux> penguin42: the card is dected an i get a dvb0.demux0 device but i can't use it
<Adapter> ?is there a bug in cups my epson goes not lsusb tell me epson cups not
<penguin42> jullux: I've never used dvb-t cards so I don't know any more - but maybe in that case it's more general
<der_schreiner> hello
<bucky> olleh
<der_schreiner> am i the only one who can't start the new Ubuntu Software Center?
<der_schreiner> I hope its like the appstore or the android market
<dwatkins> I hope not, they cost money ;-)
<der_schreiner> if theres comercial software you have to pay, but i hope you will have the choice
<der_schreiner> so if you dlike to use a commercial app or you need to you have a nice way to install it
<Pici> Its the replacement for add/remove, so most of the software is free. I don't know if there are any commercial applications in there currently.
<der_schreiner> thx
<dwatkins> I imagine commercial applications exist which have their own repositories.
<der_schreiner> me 2
<blueglasses> hi
<blueglasses>  what is port 59434 and why do I get a login window for this port on karmic?
<bucky> blueglasses, tightvnc
<bucky> btw, you got an extra '4' in that number
<blueglasses> nope
<blueglasses> tcp        0      0 localhost:59434         *:*
<mbeierl> blueglasses: sudo netstat -napt
<mbeierl> blueglasses: that will show what process is binding to the port
<blueglasses> i did a lsof -i:59434
<blueglasses> it says its beam.smp anyone knows what this is?
<Pici> blueglasses: looks to be part of the erlang-base package
<blueglasses> !info erlang-base
<ubottu> erlang-base (source: erlang): Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 3483 kB, installed size 6376 kB
<blueglasses> how do i find out which programs depend of erlang-base?
<Pici> apt-cache rdepends erlang-base
<blueglasses> !info gvfsd
<ubottu> Package gvfsd does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> !info gvfsd-http
<ubottu> Package gvfsd-http does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> !info heart
<ubottu> Package heart does not exist in karmic
<Pici> blueglasses: Use apt-cache show packagename   in you karmic install
<lassegul> hi guys. both gnome-system-monitor, top, htop and vmstat reports CPU use of about 44 percent, but neither of them shows the process actually eating up CPU. other tasks total to about 20 percent maybe.
<Nattgew> lassegul: maybe run "sudo top"?
<lassegul> Nattgew: that would have been embarrasing if i hadnt tried it :)
<lassegul> Nattgew: still nothing
<lassegul> when i hover the mouse over the desktop background (not over active applications) it shows the loading circle. i dunno if that gives a clue
<Nattgew> that's interesting... is this just now or ongoing?
<lassegul> this is after a dist-upgrade, ill post the "sudo top"
<lassegul> ongoing also after reboot.
<Nattgew> do you get your background picture and icons on the desktop?
<lassegul> Nattgew: yeah, sure i get the background picture. i dont display icons,
<lassegul> by personal preference that is.
<lassegul> http://pastebin.com/m370e015d
<Nattgew> 7 + 7 + 5 + 4 + 3 + 3 + 3 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 12 = 50
<lassegul> Nattgew: well.. *g*
<Nattgew> that still leaves like 10% out... could be more small stuff
<Nattgew> the loading circle thing is odd, though
<lassegul> Nattgew: but still, it has never used 50 percent of both cores, clocked to 3.0ghz, before.
<lassegul> idling!
<ewer> so... it seems I'm using an erlang program called heart... cant say wats it for... any clues?
<ewer> its not referenced on the package system, and it acts as a http server and listens for connections
<lassegul> Nattgew: you do agree that the system currently eats too much CPU though?
<Nattgew> lassegul: actually... I just realized... at the top it shows % of both cores, but the list is % of one core
<Nattgew> so the top would add to 100% and the bottom would add to 200%
<Nattgew> so yeah, I think that's way too much for idle, and it also seems to not add up
<guntbert> lassegul: I regard the "load" unusually high, too
<lassegul> what can i do to properly troubleshoot htis?
<dwatkins> lassegul: bear in mind that the system load (what uptime and xload show) is not the same as the load on the CPU
<lassegul> i understand
<dwatkins> have you looked into CSA?
<dwatkins> oh wait, that doesn't exxist on Ubuntu, ignore me
<lassegul> ;)
<dwatkins> there is "sar" though
<dwatkins> System Activity Reporter
<lassegul> part of the sysstat pacakge i presume
<lassegul> dwatkins: sar really doesnt show that much
<dwatkins> lassegul: there are all sorts of options to sar
<dwatkins> start with: sar -p 5 5
<dwatkins> that'll show you in what way the system is busy
<dwatkins> then read the (rather long) manpage
<lassegul> all it says is that user takes up 40%, system 15%, and idle ~40%
<dwatkins> ok, so your user processes are taking 40% of CPU
<dwatkins> I gather top shows something different, lassegul
<lassegul> dwatkins: no, it does not.
<lassegul> dwatkins: it shows the same
<dwatkins> oh ok, so that explains the 40%
<dwatkins> what was the question again?
<lassegul> dwatkins: 40% is way too much for idle and it, this is an intel core 2 duo clocked to 3ghz, and there is no one sinfull application it seems, they just all eat more cpu than normal
<lassegul> lol i see whats going on.
<dwatkins> oh yes?
<lassegul> its still loading some icons.
<dwatkins> aha
<dwatkins> linux saves an otherwise disastrous or confusing day
<lassegul> no, i dont know, that might be another bug. setting gnome to use icon theme gnome-noble instead of gnome-brave leavs the same icons in the menues, missing the icon for - lock screen - logout, bookmarks, and lots of other things
<Kaj-Laptop> still trying to get wicd /belkin USB adapter wifi to work on the desktop as it did in previous incarnations of karmic , but now the devs have left it ehind in the dust .
<DanaG> dialog box layout fail: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-1.png
<dwatkins> I do sometimes  wonder if dialog boxes could be automatically generated from a .<application>rc XML file
<dwatkins> or just generated automaticallyy
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Kaj-Laptop> yaya :0
 * ActionParsnip rides in on his raisin flavor horse
<Kaj-Laptop> <--relaxing , but not happy with the devs and their negligence over broken wicd on usb wifi adapter
<Kaj-Laptop> dunno why they cant leave wconf etc alone
<fccf> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ActionParsnip> fccf: i wouldnt mix karmic debs in jaunty
<KnifeySpooney> quick question - is there a way to check which alpha version of karmic i'm using?
<fccf> ActionParsnip: I was seeing what version of PHP runs in karmic, wasn't planning to mix anything
<dwatkins> KnifeySpooney: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> fccf: good. many do and come unstuck
<maco> KnifeySpooney: are you up to date? if so alpha 6
<maco> itll be beta in a few days
<KnifeySpooney> Yeah, i checked for updates a few minutes ago and installed about 20 packages
<KnifeySpooney> maybe 3 days ago i upgraded to karmic with 'update-manager -d', that should get me alpha6 right?
<Nattgew> KnifeySpooney: yes
<KnifeySpooney> ok, thanks
<lassegul> dwatkins: so with xfce i get 0.4% cpu load when idle.
<lassegul> dwatkins: a bit too drastic difference for my taste.
<dwatkins> wow, yeah
<dwatkins> that sounds like a problem to me, lassegul
<lassegul> from 40%
<lassegul> sure is. nice surprise to see the xfce guys doing a splendid job though, it looks good,.
<lassegul> just like gnome :D
<amortvigil> hello are there macusers here?
<amortvigil> i installed karmic on macbook (pro) 5.1 but i cant seem to boot it
<rsk> what's the error
<amortvigil> none
<amortvigil> refit just wont boot
<rsk> hm intel or ppc pcu?
<amortvigil> hai iemand hier een macbook?
<rsk> :E
<amortvigil> rsk: sorry wrong chanle
<amortvigil> intel
<amortvigil> rsk: i think i know my error
<rsk> ok show us if possible
<amortvigil> i installed grub on my root partition
<amortvigil> thats wrong isnt it./
<amortvigil> ?
<genii> amortvigil: You mean like sda1 or sdb1   or something ninstead of just sda or sdb ?
<amortvigil> geni i installed grub2 on sda3
<amortvigil> wich is my linux root partition
<genii> Yes, thats no good. But the good news is you can still use a livecd, run fdisk and change the partition type manually to 82, then install grub again, nthis time to the proper area
<amortvigil> genii: so i must install it on an efi partition?
<genii> amortvigil: If you're using efi, I'm not certain. On a regular i386 system you put it on the main MBR
<genii> (eg sda usually)
<amortvigil> genii: its a mac i use refit
<genii> !info grub-efi
<genii> Hm
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 244 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<amortvigil> genii: this means i need to download a grub?
<aftertaf> hey....  :)anone know how to fix the k3b bug in the 1.66 alpha, dependency issue in karmic
<genii> amortvigil: Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with the efi /refit boot to recommend a course of action. You might find someone in #ubuntu-powerpc that has a better idea
<amortvigil> ty genii
<bwallum> Is this a channel to discuss possible bugs prior to filing?
<yofel> bwallum: welcome :)
<bwallum> :)I've just chatted to your twin
<yofel> bwallum: not my twin, me :P
<bwallum> so, have I found the right channel now?
<yofel> well, this channel is for discussing anything karmic related
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> boas noist :)
<Kaj-Laptop> BUGabundo, which means ...?
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, I installed xsplash to try out the new bootsplash. Looks great, but i'm not sure if it's working 100% right. It first shows the old white Ubuntu logo splash, then it loads the new artistic boot splash, then goes to GDM for automatic logging in, then goes back to the new splash, then I'm logged in. Is this right?
<rsk> KnifeySpooney: that's what happens to me too.
<rsk> and i agree, it dosen't seem right :)
<KnifeySpooney> Yeah
<test34> my update-manager crashed in the middle of updates, should I do something specific to avoid my system to brake ?
<KnifeySpooney> I thought maybe i had to uninstall something
<BUGabundo> Kaj-Laptop: hi, means guud evening :p
<hggdh> Kaj-Laptop: means something like "goods eneveisng"(yes, wrong)
<Kaj-Laptop> KnifeySpooney,looks to me like an interim fix for the kernel modules they botched up a few days back
<KnifeySpooney> So do you think this will be fixed for the finalrelease?
<Kaj-Laptop> ok BUGabundo , hggdh , good evening to you too :)
<BUGabundo> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<Kaj-Laptop> KnifeySpooney, gawd i hope so
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ;)
<BUGabundo> typo my friend
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I thought you were in a quest to teach bad Portuguese to all ;-)
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> but now its time to go watch startrek
<BUGabundo> cu later
<Kaj-Laptop> BUGabundo, a trekkie !
<KnifeySpooney> I'm glad I updated my kernel -- i was using 2.6.28-15-generic, had a few problems and a slower startup, then updated to 2.6.31-11-generic and everything's fine
<BUGabundo> a geek :)
<Kaj-Laptop> trekkies and geeks are very closely related :)
<Nattgew> KnifeySpooney: boot time in karmic has been great, at least for me
<KnifeySpooney> Nattgew: Seems about the same for me. I get into X sooner but I get to the workable desktop at roughly the same amount of time
<Nattgew> KnifeySpooney: yeah, after I login it takes gnome and nautilus a while to load
<Nattgew> I wonder if there's a way to make that faster?
 * Nattgew is installing LXDE...
<bwallum> Nattgew: are you on ubuntu-desktop 1.171?
<Nattgew> yes
<Nattgew> I don't have that installed... I removed some of the dependencies...
<bwallum> Nattgew: Ok, just a thought, it sped up a bit for me when I made the upgrade
<bwallum> Nattgew: could you reinstall it?
<Nattgew> I guess...
<bwallum> Nattgew: might be worth a shot
<Nattgew> Need to get 80.8MB of archives. After unpacking 402MB will be used.
<Nattgew> 111 packages
<bwallum> crikey
<Nattgew> I think I'll pass on that one
<Freak_NL> Does anyone else use the DarkRoom theme?
<ActionParsnip> Freak_NL: i use gnomeXP to be ironic
<alokito> i can't see thumbnail preview of images in nautilus
<alokito> preview is on in nautilus preferences but still can't see them
<alokito> hello?
<DanaG_> mm, build fail: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc1/BUILD.LOG
<XDevHald> Anyone got the fix on this error: Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> XDevHald: yes, but its not affecting anything at all so I dont care
<Kaj-Laptop> XDevHald, that's a common pron
<peol> Anyone else got severe problems with VLC and Totem? I can't find the +1 forum on ubuntuforums (am I just blind?)
<XDevHald> Thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> XDevHald: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/435285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435285 in apparmor "apparmor log message on booting" [Low,Fix released]
<Kaj-Laptop> vlc seems ok, totem is flaky
<XDevHald> Figured it was a low priority
<XDevHald> Also, the boot splash does not load but the shutdown splash will. Any news on this?
<yofel> peol: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=359 ;)
<yofel> vlc and mplayer work fine here though
<peol> yofel: Thanks :)
<peol> Totem seems to hang and can't find codecs
<ActionParsnip> XDevHald: i'm the other way round
<peol> VLC is just broken, audio works but no video, I'll try play around with ffmpeg
<Nattgew> peol: I have problems with Totem hanging... mostly when I try to close it
<peol> Yeah, same here
<Nattgew> I think the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/421318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged]
<sagensand> I got a blue Universal Access in the notification area. Did I accidently put up there or is that part of a update?
<peol> Nattgew: apt-cache policy vlc - what version do you have installed?
<Nattgew> peol: I don't have vlc... just totem
<peol> Oh, I was meaning to poke yofel, sorry :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-29
<peol> Hm, it seems that VLC in the repo relies on older versions of the libavutil (.so.49) and libx264 (.so.67)
<peol> My own fault I guess :)
<tilgovi> can any automake wizard tell me why this doesn't work: http://friendpaste.com/53vuWdxjX0LZlpvqqKYMZl ??
<tilgovi> sorry, that's http://friendpaste.com/53vuWdxjX0LZlpvqqKYMZI
<tilgovi> ohhh, nvmind
<tilgovi> Gotta put it in configure.in
<ActionParsnip> peol: theres a vlc ppa
<peol> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it seems it was my Songbird nightly repos that upgraded the libavutil package, which broke vlc's dependency
<peol> It's working now
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<aboSamoor> Hi, can anyone help me to report this bug to Network Manager ?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip: it is not about running ubuntu-bug nothing crashed, I want help to describe the problem
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: use real simple language to keep it clear
<CydeSwype> have a bit of a n00b question, but exactly where on launchpad is the best place to see all karmic bugs reported?  i'm wondering what the status of compiz is and whether i should be reporting the issue i'm seeing
<peol> Does anyone have any idea why my theme doesn't apply when I login to my desktop, when I go to System->Preferences->Appearance it gets applied instantly, but not when logging in
<peol> .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/m1b5bd11c
<CydeSwype> peol: not sure.  my theme applies correctly.  is it reverting to the default theme/background on login?
<peol> The title bars gets applied, but nothing else. The rest is gray (not the Human default theme)
<peol> I would debug it myself but I've no idea where to start
<aboSamoor> if you can check bug 430551 for any missing logs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430551 in network-manager "802.1X fails with assertions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430551
<CydeSwype> peol: are you running compiz or metacity?
<CydeSwype> first thing i usually have to do on boot is kill off compiz
<obolisk27> Hi, I'm having peoblems with the audio output on my Dell XPS laptop running Ubuntu Karmic. The sound quality is AWFUL unless the volume is really low. Works 100% perfectly in Windows.
<CydeSwype> obolisk27, can you describe what the audio is doing?
<peol> CydeSwype: Compiz, but it's working and not crashing. The odd thing of it all is that it automatically applies the theme when I go into Appearance, no idea what it triggers
<CydeSwype> crackling...
<obolisk27> It gets staticy. But I can still hear words, etc. It sounds really bad...
<obolisk27> Crackling too.
<CydeSwype> peol, when appearance first loads up, i do think it does a reset (the same way it does a live change when you click a new background/theme) so that part makes sense to me (fixing it on loading appearance) but not the initial issue
<peol> CydeSwype: It seems it doesn't apply all my settings either, the mouse is really responsive compared to my own settings (which also gets applied when going into Appearance)
<obolisk27> I can get you guys the lshw output... sec.
<CydeSwype> i'd open a bug and pop appearance into the startup programs as a workaround
<obolisk27> How do I output a command to a file?
<CydeSwype> foo > bar.txt
<obolisk27> thx
<peol> CydeSwype: I would, but I've no idea what package it might be that causes it. Is there any obscure log files anywhere I can check?
<CydeSwype> i've seen a lot of audio issues coming across launchpad/updates but haven't had any issues myself (i'm on a dell latitude d820)
<obolisk27> http://pastebay.com/57860
<obolisk27> Inspiron XPS Gen2.
<CydeSwype> peol: not sure.  that's beyond me.  you can still log a bug and someone will ask for the right log file
<obolisk27> The sound quality is SO bad that I actually have to go on IRC to get it fixed :/
<obolisk27> Sound improves at lower volumes
<obolisk27> But it can sound perfect at high volumes on windows
<CydeSwype> obolisk27, you're not running an alpha of windows  ;^)
<obolisk27> No, but Windows XP is ancient.
<obolisk27> Should've been fixed in Ubuntu by now
<CydeSwype> are you running karmic obolisk27?
<obolisk27> Yes.
<thiebaude> wow, 9.10 beta this thursday already
<obolisk27> Alpha 6
<CydeSwype> have you run jaunty or previous versions and was audio an issue then?
<pwnguin> thiebaude: "already?" karmic's scheduled for release in like 30 day
<obolisk27> I never tried Ubuntu before. My friend installed it for me because I couldn't figure it out
<pwnguin> s
<thiebaude> pwnguin, yep, i know
<obolisk27> I'm a Windows user.
<thiebaude> compiz is awesome
<obolisk27> I like Ubuntu, but I want it to just work like Windows does on every machine I use.
<CydeSwype> obolisk27, welcome to ubuntu, but i'd advocate installing jaunty for a new user
<CydeSwype> if you're getting a first impression of a new OS, it's only fair to play with a stable build
<obolisk27> My friend said something about an Alpha release and it would be better than Jaunty when the Beta comes out
<thiebaude> obolisk27, its still being developed
<CydeSwype> in ubuntu land, alpha really means alpha, and there's bound to be issues pre-release.  audio would likely work by release day
<obolisk27> Any ideas on how I can fix my audio?
<obolisk27> I like the new look in Karmic too... I've seen what Jaunty looks like.
<CydeSwype> obolisk27, karmic does have some very cool features, but the upgrade from jaunty to karmic should be pretty easy.  audio simply may not work for your sound card at the moment as ubuntu is moving to the newest release and big changes cause regression
<obolisk27> Are there any drivers I can install from Dell? That's how I fixed everything in Windows
<thiebaude> obolisk27, what sound card do you have?
<obolisk27> not sure... I uploaded lshw output to pastebay
<obolisk27> http://pastebay.com/57860
<h00k_> so, if I'm running the latest alpha and I don't have libstdc++5 in the repository (replaced by libstdc++6) and a program requires libstdc++5, whats the recommended path of action?
<obolisk27> I think he said he installed all the updates I needed when he installed the OS on my laptop... so I should have the latest drivers, right?
<ChogyDan1> h00k_: I think you gota update the package
<obolisk27> Oh, before I forget, what Anti-Virus software should I use?
<h00k_> ChogyDan1: the problem is -- its not a package I can update.
<ChogyDan1> h00k_: what is it?
<aprilhare> does anyone have the problem where the firefox 3.5.3 search bar doesn't work?
<h00k_> ChogyDan1: its Americas Army 2.5/0
<h00k_> .0
<obolisk27> aprilhare: Sometimes, but it seems to be random.
<aprilhare> when i installed, i didn't think it was quite this buggy :) it even didn't autoboot into X11 today. had to ctrl-alt f7 my way into X11
<ChogyDan1> h00k_: wait, is it linux or wine?
<h00k_> ChogyDan1: linux.
<h00k_> ChogyDan1: there exists a linux version
<h00k_> so, I wasn't sure where to go about getting libstdc++5 packages
<ChogyDan1> h00k_: well, it looks like support is over, so I don't know.  Someone would need to change it somehow I suppose
<obolisk27> anyone know what I should do to fix my audio? :(
<ChogyDan1> h00k_: maybe you could just use the package from jaunty
<h00k_> perhaps I'll symlink them and give it a shot
<h00k_> yeah, symlink is a no-go
<h00k_> ChogyDan1: getting the deb.
<h00k_> heh, there we go.
<obolisk27> ehh... seems like I'm being ignored
<Rashko> hi all
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, hi
<Rashko> i need some help please
<Rashko> how to enable more than 4 serial ports ubuntu 8.04
<ChogyDan1> obolisk27: probably the best that can be done is to web search your sound card, and see if someone has a workaround.  But you may have to wait for release before you know it's a real problem.  BTW, you will get ignored if noone knows the answer
<obolisk27> Sigh... guess nobody is gonna be able to solve my problem :(
<obolisk27> My sound quality crackles A LOT... :/
<test34> Should libsdl1.2debian-alsa be replaced with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio? It fixes my problems with pulseaudio (with a quake base game)
<test34> obolisk27, does it happen only when multiple applications play sounds?
<obolisk27> No... 24/7
<obolisk27> Dell XPS Gen2
<obolisk27> Terrible crackling no matter what I do.
<obolisk27> Can barely understand voices... low frequency notes seem fine.
<test34> I did have some crakling before replacing libsdl1.2debian-alsa with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio, and after a while the sound even completly stop working
<hanshenrik> where is the software-sources list?
<test34> maybe not the same problem but it might still be worth a try
<habanany> I want karmic in usb persistent, help!
<obolisk27> I have no idea how to even do that :/
<test34> do you have the universe repository enabled?
<nemo> $ uptime
<nemo>  20:24:41 up 6 days, 37 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.07, 0.24
<nemo> I've been clearly slacking on my reboots
<nemo> time for another one :)
<edgy> Hi, when a .deb has dfsg what does this means?
<durt> http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<pwnguin> edgy: it means it's been changed from upstream to comply with the Debian Free Software Guidelines (DFSG)
<mbeierl> Latest updates break GDM nvidia login for anyone else?  Boot just rapidly flashes the text console - no more boot splash - and stays flashing repeatedly (quickly too) at tty1, no GDM
<nemo> mbeierl: I had that
<nemo> mbeierl: for like 2 minutes
<nemo> or 3
<nemo> then it booted
<nemo> and life went on
<nemo> I was thinking it was maybe a slow compilation of the nvidia kernel module
<nemo> but. yeah. just finished with flickering thing like a couple of minutes ago
<edgy> pwnguin: from upstream here menas ubuntu people?
<edgy> s/menas/means
<edgy> durt: still it's not clear
<mbeierl> nemo, thanks - gonna try a reboot and go into the new kernel again and leave it this time...
<pwnguin> edgy: upstream means the original project
<KnifeySpooney> Does anyone else have icons under the System menu?
<KnifeySpooney> it's all blank unless I go to Preferences or Administration
<drs305> KnifeySpooney: This was a developer's change.
<KnifeySpooney> drs305: Is this on purpose or are they going to add it later?
<drs305> It was on purpose to present a cleaner look from what I've read.
<drs305> You find the way to restore them?
<KnifeySpooney> No, is there a way? I prefer there being icons
<drs305> gconftool-2 --set --type bool /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icon 'true'
<drs305> That was for the menus I think. For the buttons: System, Preferences, Appearance: Interface > Show icons in menu.
<drs305> It could be vice versa.
<drs305> It think it's the reverse, but do both and you will have the icons back.
<KnifeySpooney> Ah i see
<KnifeySpooney> that fixed it :D
<KnifeySpooney> thanks
<KnifeySpooney> What did the first one do?
<drs305> Some of the apps buttons I think didn't have the icons either.
<KnifeySpooney> oh
<KnifeySpooney> looks perfect now
<drs305> From gconf-editor: "Whether buttons may display an icon in addition to the button text."
<tntc> Anyone familiar with the evtouch driver?  I'm having an issue getting right click to work.  Tap and a half doesn't do anything, nor does longtouch, but hal-device reports that the xorg options are set.
<tntc> My touchscreen is an Ideacom IDC 6680
<pwnguin> i thought hal was dead
<tntc> well, it sure seems like it's not doing any good if it's still alive :)
<tntc> but if that's the case, how do I configure this touchscreen?
<tntc> xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> devicekit?
<tntc> udev rules?
<tntc> oh.
<pwnguin> i donno
<pwnguin> i use xorg.conf for my wacom
<tntc> on 9.10?
<pwnguin> all this running around in autodetection circles
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> does that make me evil?
<tntc> dunno. maybe.
<pwnguin> its a gordian not someone else can untie
<pwnguin> knot
<tntc> well, let me ask you this: did you set up a full xorg.conf, or just a section for that device? how'd you make that xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> i made it a long long time ago
<pwnguin> from before wacom even had autodetect
<tntc> and it's running in 9.10?
<pwnguin> yes
<tntc> nice
<pwnguin> dist-upgrade does work
<pwnguin> it's a full conf, because nvidia isn't autodetected and I dont care to break what works
<tntc> well, thanks pwnguin
<carpediem> I upgraded to Karmic today.  The GDM screen is very plain, nothing like the screenshots I see online.  Any ideas why?
<XDevHald> Might be because the user did some modifications (heavy) modifications.
<carpediem> to gdm?  I was using the standard Jaunty GDM theme when I upgraded.
<KnifeySpooney> Is anyone else getting corrupt images from bootchart on karmic?
<KnifeySpooney> I purged bootchart then reinstalled and the images still don't seem to work
<ChogyDan> KnifeySpooney: I got a good chart at alpha6
<mythomaniac> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and the only thing i have experienced, as a bug, is that i have sound in console, but not in X. specifically i'm using xorg with awesome, from a command line install.. anyway this can be resolved?
<sageNsand> I got a blue Universal Access (Assistive Technologies)icon in the notification area. Did I accidently put it up there or is that part of a update? If I click it there are 5 options. There is no tool tip and no popup when I RMB on it so I can't remove it. When I disable it in Start Up Applications it still appears. Anyone have that same icon
 * ripps is mentally preparing himself for the deluge of beta users that'll be swarming here soon
<test34> ripps, why?
<ripps> test34: usually, it tends to be answering the same question to noobs, over and over again
<durt> ripps, why?
<test34> when is it turning beta?
<ripps> test34: October 1
<dragon> Any thoughts on upgrading a semi-production machine to karmic on Oct 1?
<test34> dragon, read topic
<ripps> dragon: iffy... make sure to do a thorough test with a livecd first. But in general, it's recommended not to upgrade on a production machine.
<dragon> test34: That helps.
<dragon> ripps: yeah that LiveCD idea makes sense. I'm getting a bit desperate because of Jaunty's graphics issues.
<ripps> dragon: what hardware?
<test34> dragon, whats a semi-production? like for 8am to 12pm?
<ripps> has his term paper saved on it
<dragon> ripps: amd64, i965 chipset
<dragon> and yeah, it has a term paper :P
<ripps> intel graphics? I think most of the intel issues were resolved this time.
<ripps> easy to test with livecd
<dragon> ripps: cool, I'll try a Live.. um.. USB :)
<DanaG> Big tip: always have backups.
<dragon> DanaG: definitely :)
<ripps> I always have issues with liveusbs, kernel gets stuck in a loop looking for /dev/sr0
<dragon> ripps: hm, maybe a bad sector causes that. I had that kind of kernel issue using an SD card - reported a bug.
<dragon> anyways, I'll test before I upgrade
<dragon> thanks ripps
<dragon> test34: it's a bad assumption that everyone's an idiot. :)
<dragon> gah idk why i'm typing :) so often
<test34> dragon, well.. it was a strange question
<dragon> maybe it's karmic's release date getting closer
<dragon> anyways
<test34> the problem I have is testing before I update (you would need 2 identical computers??)
<ripps> I here Lucid is going to have 2 betas, hopefully that will help get more people to test
<dragon> test34: testing with a LiveCD (or LiveUSB) would suffice I suppose
<test34> dragon, updating from the point I'm at (I don't always do a fresh install)
<ripps> dragon: I suppose the better question is, do you have the time to fix the system if things aren't upgraded correctly?
<dragon> test34: that's a good point
<dragon> ripps: good question. In my case, I have a spare machine and enough time to reinstall within a week or two.
<dragon> It should work
<dragon> But I'll try being patient.
<dragon> see y'all later
<test34> cya
<habanany> is it possible karmic persistent in a usb ?
<musikgoat> habanany: yes
<musikgoat> create a USB start up disk in System -> Administration
<mythomaniac> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and the only thing i have experienced, as a bug, is that i have sound in console, but not in X. anyone know how i can get sound in x?
<habanany> ok, i have win 7 , so ?
<musikgoat> habanany: use unetbootin
<musikgoat> habanany: i'm not for sure it has those options, but it should
<test34> Sorry, USB Startup Disk Creator CLosed Unexpectedly
<habanany> i'l try unebootin
<mythomaniac> as a matter of fact i can ctrl+alt+f2 log in and be able to hear sound from youtube, but back to ctrl+alt+f7 and sound is dead
<ripps> mythomaniac: that is the most bizarre thing I've heard recently
<test34> yes very strange mythomaniac
<mythomaniac> ripps, not really used to like that in janunty until recently
<musikgoat> mythomaniac: sounds like pulseaudio problem, in my opinion
<ripps> mythomaniac: have you filed a bug on it?
<musikgoat> mythomaniac: well, not the way you describe it
<ripps> doesn't flash use alsa though?
<mythomaniac> ripps, i installed from command line version, and using awesomeWM
<mythomaniac> ripps, i have alsa, plseaudio, and esound installed
<ripps> mythomaniac: esound? I thought pulse replaced esound?
<mythomaniac> i can bring up alsamixer in console, but not in x
<ripps> mythomaniac: what about gaslamixer?
<mythomaniac> ripps, in order to get sound in console, yeah i had to install esound
<test34> try installing libsdl1.2debian-pulsaudio (that fixed my sound problems)
<mythomaniac> test34, ok
<test34> libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<ripps> I've never used awesomeWM, does it have somekind sound subsystem for controling volume?
<mythomaniac> ripps, no its just really light window manager... it only comes with very few gui option... its a tile wm
<mythomaniac> ripps, the beauty of linux, traditionally, is that you can put things together to make the os part of linux match your taste...
<DanaG> gamix is handy.
<DanaG> hmm, sound not working on one vt... sounds like a consolekit thing?
<mythomaniac> test34, that is a no go, doesn't help
<test34> mythomaniac, you restarted the apps that use the sound card?
<mythomaniac> test34, i restarted the whole system
<test34> ok, sorry then.. must be a different problem
<mythomaniac> also when i try and bring up alsamixer in X i get: alsamixer: funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<mythomaniac> but again it works perfect in console
<DanaG> hmm, try aplay -l (lowercase)
<DanaG> and aplay -L (capital)
<mythomaniac> DanaG, the aplay -l states no soundcards found.. while aplay -L did nothing
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> I wonder if it's a permissions issue.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, more then likely...
<DanaG> what does 'ls -l /dev/snd/*' show under VT and under Xorg?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, they seem to show the same, everything matches?
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> i have problems with usb
<DKcross> with all usb device
<DKcross> in karmic, i need insert the devices before start ubuntu
<mythomaniac> DanaG, but what i get is crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 11, 7 (numbers descend for each /dev/* with last number being 2) 2009-09-28 /dev/snd/controlCO, /dev/sndpcmC0D0c, devsnd/pcmC0D0p. /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p, /dev/snd/seq, /dev/snd/timer; /dev/snd/by-path: total 0; lrwrxwrxwx 1 root root 12 2009-09-28 22:34 pci-0000:00:07.0 -> ../controlC0
<DanaG> hmm, are you in the audio group?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, i should be if i can listen to sound in console, no?
<DanaG> yeah, most likely a consolekit or policykit thing?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, but what is the command again to list groups a user is in? ;)
<DanaG> "group"
<DanaG> yeah, not plural.  oddd.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, it states, no command 'group' found did you mean command 'groupd' from package 'cman (main) command 'groups' from package 'coreutils' main
<mythomaniac> DanaG, strange thing is when i being up pulseaudio volume control up i can see the sound being played for each speaker, but i get no sound, when i play a youtube video
<DanaG> hmm, that is really weird.  Is it "null" sink, or real output?
<DanaG> dtchen might be able to provide some insight, also.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, its says dummy output, show all output devices...
<aprilhare> hey. i have booted into drop bear a couple of times now and except for the first time, i end up at a terminal display and not in X11. - to access X11, I find myself having to press ctrl-alt-F7 - is there a way to deal with this behaviour?
<DanaG> ah, so yeah, something's screwed up.'
<DanaG> waitaminute... besides "no such devices", did aplay -l give any "spew" (that is, errors)?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, only thing i got from doing aplay -l was: aplay: device_list223: no soundcards found...
<mythomaniac> err aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<DanaG> Weird.  I'm not sure where to go from there.
<DanaG> you could try to "strace" it, to see if it gets "permissinon denied".
<DanaG> 2>&1 strace aplay -l >& strace.log
<mythomaniac> DanaG, but in console i get my sound card listed from the command in play back and subdevice
<mythomaniac> DanaG, give me a sec, i'll post the output to pastebin...
<mythomaniac> DanaG, the url of the output can be found at http://pastebin.com/m468d16cb
<DanaG> open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<DanaG> aah, exactly.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, so good we are getting somewhere then ;)
<DanaG>  futex(0x7fff1333d93c, 0x189 /* FUTEX_??? */, 1, NULL, 7fe2023796f0) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cynthia> What package(s) should I file a bug under, if "azureus" and "eclipse-jdt" are incompatible? The Java VM package I use, Azureus, Eclipse, or both, or all?
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure what that is.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, would you like to compare that with the output i get from console?
<DanaG> no, should be same as before.  no cards.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, how can i get sound in console then?
<Cynthia> [If you want to reproduce this for yourself before I file, try installing 'azureus sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-doc sun-java6-source' on amd64, then 'eclipse-jdt']
<DanaG> er, sorry
<DanaG> I thought you meant "the console output"
<DanaG> you mean the strace from under console.  ah.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, yes ;)
<mythomaniac> DanaG, would you want that too?
<DanaG> sure.
<mythomaniac> k
<mythomaniac> DanaG, the url of the output from console can be found at http://pastebin.com/m7d7643b7
<mythomaniac> DanaG, note it shows my soundcard ')
<DanaG> yeah, and the futex still gives EAGAIN.
<DanaG> so that one thin i is a red herring.
<DanaG> but the EPERM is probably the cause.
<DanaG> now ti fugure out WHY it's doing that.
<DanaG> sorry, yping while not looking.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, its ok, just remember we are getting somewhere now ;)
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps file a bug?
<DanaG> And include the strace output (as attachments with useful names).
<mythomaniac> DanaG, hmmm i never filed a bug before :(
<DanaG> I'm not sure what package you'd file it under.
<DanaG> perhaps use "apport-symptoms" package to help.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, what do you mean, is that a program?
<DanaG> it's a package.
<mythomaniac> ok ill install it
<mythomaniac> DanaG, its a debugging  tool for crashes?
<mythomaniac> hmmm...
<DanaG> aah, looks like once you install the package, do "apport-cli -f"
<DanaG> from command line.
<mythomaniac> k
<DanaG> oh yeah, and if you don't already have a launchpad account, you'll need to create one.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, ok i better do that now then ;)
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to check how fragmented an ext4 volume is?
<Cynthia> DanaG: an fsck on the volume, or http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/fibmap.pl
<DanaG> unfortunately, fibmap doesn't stop at filesystem boundaries.
<Cynthia> even readonly fscks (-n) work, btw
<Cynthia> I had this script on my machine called filefrag.pl, it recursively used the filefrag utility, but I can't find it on the internets now
<Cynthia> Maybe I just renamed it
<Cynthia> or if you don't mind heaps of output, you can do 'find . -name "*" -print0 | xargs -0 filefrag'
<pwnguin> DanaG: there's a filefrag util thats part of progs. not sure it handles ext4
<Veinor> How can I autogenerate an xorg.conf ?
<Veinor> I want to try some 2D performance tweaks to improve performance on my 1005ha.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, when i select option two "other problem" its states, error no package specified, you need to specify package or PID. see --help for more information... err i guess i'll look at the help ;)
<DanaG> ah, it needs the apport-symptoms package to do the "ask for symptoms" thing.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, from the help it looks like that should be "apport-cli -s"?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, lol "apport-cli -s" didn't help :(
<DanaG> karmic-root: 374939/786864 files (3.9% non-contiguous), 2405572/3146724 blocks
<mythomaniac> DanaG, hmm i do have the apport-symptoms package installed?
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> If I do apport-cli -f, it asks for symptoms.
<Veinor> how can I optimize performance for a 945GM on Karmic?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, was i not to install apport?
<mythomaniac> DanaG, just apport-symptoms?
<DanaG> both, ideally.
<mythomaniac> DanaG, well they both are installed... and i only get internal storage, other or cancel as options...
<DanaG> try other.
<DanaG> home: 457280/3342336 files (6.7% non-contiguous), 10401867/13337958 blocks
<mythomaniac> DanaG, yes then it states:  error no package specified, you need to specify package or PID. see --help for more information
<DanaG> ah, that's stupid.
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure where "no-sound" bugs go.
<DanaG> dtchen: are you around?
<maco> usually they go in linux
<maco> that is, if theyre a driver problem
<DanaG> though, I'm guessing it may be a policykit or consolekit thing.
<DanaG> or a udev thing.
<maco> if you can pin point that its really pulseaudio's fault, put it there. but by default? go for linux
<DanaG> the works-on-vt-but-not-under-X sounds like consolekit, or such.
<DanaG> ugh, I think part of my slow boot is that my SATA drive has just plain gotten slower lately, somehow.
<maco> yeah thatd be either consolekit or pulseaudio's consolekit integration
<DanaG> well, it even affects aplay.
<DanaG> -l.
<maco> but if pulseaudio has exclusive lock on the sound device, aplay wont work anyway
<DanaG> aplay -l should still list devices.
<maco> well, i think it should get re-routed through pulseaudio... hrm
<Tuplapiste> morning
<DanaG> ... shouldn't it?
<maco> uhh im in X, pulse is running, aplay -l does list devices
<maco> (im also in kde, but i dont think that effects it)
<maco> so id say if youre finding a different pattern than that, thats probably not good
<mythomaniac> maco, can you bring up alsamixer in ked?
<mythomaniac> err kde
<maco> sure
<mythomaniac> i cannot, but i'm using awesomeWM
<maco> ouch ouch ouch. HOT laptop!
<maco> mythomaniac: alsamixer doesnt care about your wm
<maco> mythomaniac: itll run in a tty
<mythomaniac> maco, well something is wrong here ;)
<maco> mythomaniac: whats it doing instead?
 * DanaG goes to try new kernel with r600 KMS.
<maco> any error message?
<mythomaniac> maco, well as stated i can get sound from console, but not in xorg
<DanaG> It's a permissions issue of some sort... check the strace pastebins.
<kanye> so how is karmic shaping up?
<DanaG> anyway, I think I've had enough... I have other stuff I wanna' mess around with.
<maco> i missed the beginning of the convo sorry.i just saw DanaG wondering where "no sound" bugs go
<mythomaniac> maco, well if you look at these: http://pastebin.com/m468d16cb (this is within Xorg), http://pastebin.com/m7d7643b7 (this is from console)
<maco> mythomaniac: and alsamixer in the console behaves differently from alsamixer in X?
<maco> er s/in X/in a console that is in X/
<mythomaniac> maco, i can bring up alsamixer in console, but in X i get  alsamixer: funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<mythomaniac> maco, no console is like real console, aka ctrl+alt+f2
<Veinor> Has anybody else noticed that the notify-send dialog boxes are created low?
<maco> mythomaniac: O_o ok... is pulseaudio running?
<maco> is anything using the audio device right now?
<maco> :-/ its not an error message ive seen before though
<mythomaniac> maco, yes, and when i run a sound file, i can see the sound from the speakers within pulseaudio volume control...
<mythomaniac> maco, but i have no sound in x
<mythomaniac> maco, did you look at the pastebin urls?
<mythomaniac> maco, nothing is using the audio device...
<Veinor> where can I go to file a bugreport for notify-osd?
<RAOF> Veinor: Run "ubuntu-bug -p notify-osd"
<Veinor> doesn't work
<mythomaniac> maco, it seems to be a permission problem of some sort, because i can get sound in console (for example running a youtube video within firefox within Xorg i switch to console and i can hear the sound fine), but while in Xorg i have no sound (switch back to xorg and i get no sound)
<Veinor> ah, doing it without -p seems to be doing something
<Veinor> hm
<RAOF> Oh, sorry.  You don't need the "-p" anymore, apparently.
<RAOF> "ubuntu-bug notify-osd"
 * mythomaniac wishes danag didn't leave...
<mythomaniac> maco, so how do i file a bug report on this... i can do it by hand without script programs... just tell me how to do, for i never done it before...
<hulio> Hi. I'm having an odd problem where normal GNOME login hangs but Failsafe GNOME works.
<maco> mythomaniac: go with "ubuntu-bug consolekit"  ...the webpage to file bugs no longer exists. its all through local
<hulio> I can't seem to discern what is causing the problem.
<hulio> I did run today's updates and NOW have this problem.
<mythomaniac> maco, what should i label it though?
<maco> mythomaniac: label? you mean the one-line summary? "sound inaudible in X; audible from TTY"
<mythomaniac> maco, when i run ubuntu-bug i get the same thing with "apport-cli -f", error no package specified, you need to specify package or PID.
<mythomaniac> maco, should it pulseaudio?
<mythomaniac> be*
<mythomaniac> maco, oh you stated consolekit ok
<hulio> Any advice for a botched login due to recent updates (possibly)?
<martinjh99> How do I edit the grub2 configuration to add Windows to it???
<RAOF> martinjh99: Do you have the "os-prober" package installed?  It should automatically pick up your windows install & add it to the grub menu.
<martinjh99> Not sure - Thanks for the info though!  Just installed Alpha6 from the Live CD...
<Adapter>  /msg NickServ identify pepsi15451
<Tuplapiste> thanks
<RAOF> Adapter: Time to change that password :)
<Adapter> ohhhhhh
<Cynthia> Adapter: change your NickServ password, it's now in the Ubuntu IRC logs
<martinjh99> RAOF installed os-prober and it seems to have picked Windows up - Thanks!
<Adapter> how to change
<Cynthia> /msg NickServ set password abcxyz123
<RAOF> martinjh99: If I remember correctly there's a bug in the Alpha6 installer where os-prober didn't get properly run.  Just running "sudo update-grub" should get it to work.
<martinjh99> Ah - Do I have to do update-grub or update-grub2?
<RAOF> martinjh99: It doesn't matter - they point to the same file :)
<Adapter> Cynthia: thx
<martinjh99> Ahha says its found Windows Vista!  Think that should work now!  Have to read up on ubuntu and Grub2 though...
<Adapter> this little blank
<Cynthia> Adapter: and done just in time, too; the IRC logs are refreshing in the next minute on the site
<Adapter> so its ok
<martinjh99> Just got to figure out how to make Windows the default...
<RAOF> martinjh99: There'd be a switch somewhere in /etc/default/grub
<martinjh99> Ah got it - Its all new to me!  I could easily make changes in grub-legacy...
<martinjh99> Thanks for that - Im off to do the updates - Will be back if it breaks... ;)
<Adys> Im running the packaged nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-185; since yesterday x/kdm dont properly start I just get a blackscreen. this happened before but my workarounds dont work anymore. $ status kdm says it works
<Adys> heres my xorg.0.log: http://dpaste.com/99716/
<RAOF> Excellent.
<RAOF> Well anticipated :)
<Adys> kdm.log: http://dpaste.com/99717/
<RAOF> Odd; X thinks it has started correctly.  Does this work with gdm?
<Adys> I havent tried... gimme a min
<Adys> RAOF: how do I make it the default?
<Adys> oh nvm it prompted
<RAOF> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should allow you to set...
<RAOF> Heh.
<Adys> I also disabled usplash and I got the nvidia logo for a split second on startup then that blackscreen again
<Adys> woo, gdm worked
<Adys> .. ish
<RAOF> It's displaying something, though?
<Adys> yes
<Adys> RAOF: Im getting a broken gdm screen, its freezing at "trying to automatic login "
<Adys> er
<Adys> "automatically logging in"
<RAOF> Oh, you've got autologin enabled?
<Adys> yeah
<Adys> any idea how to disable it from cli?
<RAOF> Anyway, that confirms the "it's not directly an X problem" hypothesis.
<RAOF> You can probably use gconftool-2 to tweak whatever settings are appropriate; I'm not entirely sure what settings they are, though.
<DKcross> RAOF,  have a intel video card?
<RAOF> DKcross: Yup.
<DKcross> gpggart problem?
<DKcross> befere start ubuntu?
<RAOF> Not at the moment, no.
<DKcross> before"
<RAOF> When I actually restart, maybe :)
<DKcross> mmm ok
<DKcross> i thinks that is the same problem
<DKcross> i have AAO
<DKcross> os[Linux 2.6.31-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 991.0MB, 60.5% free] disk[Total: 130.6GB, 33.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<RAOF> That's not going to be the same problem as Adys' - they've got an nvidia card.
<mythomaniac> say maco you there man?
<maco> mythomaniac: i am here but i am not a man
<mythomaniac> maco, oh a female then, can i call ya sis?
<Adys> was /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<mythomaniac> maco, anyways its bug #438543 in lunchpad, can you look at it and tell if that was ok, it was my first and if i should change anything?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438543 in consolekit "sound inaudible in X; audible from TTY" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438543
 * maco looks
<Adys> yeah it just freezes at login
<maco> mythomaniac: "apport-collect -p alsa-base 438543" to add audio debug info to it, but yep, goo
<maco> *good
<RAOF> Adys: And you're trying to log into KDE?
<Adys> yah
<RAOF> So, I'd guess that something's borked in KDE, then :)
<RAOF> I don't play with KDE regularly, so someone else will need to pick up the debugging.
<Adys> even hitting "cancel" freezes
<mythomaniac> maco, rock on thanks ;)
<mythomaniac> maco, oh i should run that command now?
<Adys> sudo stop gdm freezes too.. grm
<maco> mythomaniac: yeah
<mythomaniac> maco k
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.5.3 in Karmic displays fonts blurred. I followed the suggestions in a blog but Firefox still displays the fonts blurred. How to troubleshoot?
<Veinor> xsplash seems to be using up 100% of cpu.
<bullgard4> s/fonts/small fonts/
<Veinor> ah, this is #438458
<Adys> RAOF: well looks like Im just gonna reinstall; I need to fiddle with partitions anyway =\
<mythomaniac> maco level of access should I give it?
<maco> mythomaniac: huh? if youre asking "do i need sudo?" answer is: no
<mythomaniac> maco, no that isn't it, when i ran "apport-collect -p alsa-base 438543" and logged in I am asked what access level should i give appot-collect?
<Cynthia> bullgard4: Firefox 3.5.* seems to completely ignore your font rendering preferences, and acts as if you chose a smoothing other than None with hinting set to Slight
<Cynthia> as far as I know, there's no way to overcome this
<maco> mythomaniac: oh. hrm. im really not sure, sorry. ive never needed to use apport-collect on my own
<mythomaniac> maco, launchpad is asking me this
<mythomaniac> maco, heh
<Adys> RAOF: mv ~/.kde ~/kde.bak; sudo apt-get purge kde*; sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop --without-recommends; sudo reboot
<Adys> and it works
<Adys> I guess my repartitioning will be for another day
<RAOF> You should probably report a bug with the contents of ~/kde.bak
<bullgard4> Cynthia: So is it proper to file a bug report in Launchpad against firefox?
<Cynthia> bullgard4: it may be more appropriate to file a bug on Mozilla's Bugzilla
<Veinor> Agreed.
<bullgard4> Cynthia: While I am actively filing bug reports to Launchpad, Mozilla's Bugzilla keeps telling me "wrong username/passsword combination" or similar. I take it that they are not interested in my contributions.
<Cynthia> bullgard4: are you entering your credentials correctly?
<bullgard4> Cynthia: What is "correct"? I believe that I enterd what I should but they keep the door locked.
<bullgard4> s/enterd/entered/
<Cynthia> bullgard4: I'll presume you checked the obvious things like Caps Lock password entry and all that, but what I mean is did you enter the right username and password?
<bullgard4> Cynthia: Yes, I checked several times CapsLock and similar stumbling blocks. If the username and password was right, only they will decide.
<Cynthia> failing that, register a new username
<Veinor> you're not trying to sign in with your canonical launchpad un/pw, are you? >_>
<Cynthia> I think it'll be valid then :)
<bullgard4> Cynthia: Oh, no.
<S33K3R> WHY IS FILE COPYING FROM USB DRIVE SO SLOW IN KARMIC?
<joaopinto> !caps | S33K3R
<ubottu> S33K3R: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joaopinto> S33K3R, please check on launchpad if there is a bug reported about it
<joaopinto> ouch, empathy crash on my first attempt to test it
<sagensand> I got a blue Universal Access (Assistive Technologies)icon in the Notification area. Did I accidently put it up there or is that part of a update? If I click it there are 5 options. There is no tool tip and no popup when I RMB on it so I can't remove it. When I disable Visual Assistance in Start Up Applications it still appears. Anyone have that same icon
<joaopinto> I don't jave ot
<joaopinto> have it
<rsk> mein either
<anselm> I reported a bug and in the response it says it should be sent to bugzilla.gnome.org. Should I do this or is there an automatic process for things like that
<joaopinto> anselm, there is a process of linking bugs upstream, I believe you can do it, but I am not familiar wth it
<Cynthia> I believe you can't assign remote bug watches if you're not the person the bug is assigned to
<Cynthia> I.e. Ubuntu Desktop Bugs assigned itself to one of my bugs, and I couldn't do anything after that
<Amaranth> you should be able to
<Amaranth> probably a launchpad bug if you can't
<Cynthia> That was in the earlier Launchpad version, I haven't tried a bug report or modifications to bugs in 3.0 yet
<Cynthia> Mainly because I have this bug about Eclipse and Azureus (Vuze) trying to uninstall each other when I ues apt-get, and you can't report bugs without packages anymore
<Cynthia> And I would like to know which package(s) I should use ubuntu-bug on: eclipse-jdt? vuze? sun-java6-jre?
<Amaranth> Cynthia: what exactly is happening?
<Cynthia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281123/
<Cynthia> I tried a simple "apt-get install eclipse", but it had dependency problems; otherwise, this happens when I have "azureus" and "sun-java6-jdk" (and all dependencies) installed; they seem to Breaks: each other
<Cynthia> or some libswt package breaks
<joaopinto> Cynthia, if "apt-get install eclipse" fails, then you should file a bug report about it
<Cynthia> joaopinto: the bug is not as clear-cut as that; it's a packaging problem between Eclipse and Azureus-Vuze; installing one demands uninstalling the other
<Cynthia> eclipse itself succeeds when I have azureus purged
<joaopinto> Cynthia, that is part of the bug triaging, that doesn't change the fact that eclipse fails to install
<Cynthia> I see
 * Cynthia does ubuntu-bug eclipse
<joaopinto> you can also use the the "Also affects" feature on launchpad later
<joaopinto> to relate it to the other packages
<S33K3R> doesn't anyone here experience slow file transfers from/to usb drives?
<AlanBell> I don't have any icons in my System menu
<Cynthia> S33K3R: Not I
<S33K3R> cynthia: wats your transfer rate?
<Cynthia> launchpad bug 4195 seems to be related to my problem, but it's quite old, and was marked Invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4195 in eclipse "EclipseIDE and Azureus clash" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4195
<Cynthia> S33K3R: 10 MiB/s read
<S33K3R> cynthia: how about write?
<Cynthia> S33K3R: your device may be transferring at USB 1.1 speeds; have you checked 'dmesg' to see if the Linux kernel says it's "falling back" to that speed?
<Cynthia> writes at 4 MB/s
<S33K3R> cynthia: did u do any tweaks or its like that by default?
<Cynthia> default
<Cynthia> the only tweak in my system is a whitelist for the Intel driver
<S33K3R> detail please
<Cynthia> S33K3R: the only tweak on my system is for the video driver, see launchpad bug 430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<S33K3R> cynthia: wats the whitelist thingy all about?
<Cynthia> er, I didn't mean whitelist, sorry. I meant initramfs loaded modules
<Cynthia> filed bug 438606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438606 in swt-gtk "eclipse fails to install when azureus is installed and vice-versa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438606
<dubandy> If I install Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6, will the update manager install more stable beta and rc candidates when they become available?
<Cynthia> dubandy: Yes
<rsk> dubandy: yes
<dubandy> sweet xD
<rsk> dubandy: it will even install updates every day if you want that
<bullgard4> [Firefox 3.5.3] Clicking Firefox > Help > Report a Problem will not produce any reaction. Is this normal and intended?
<dubandy> then that's what I'm gonna do when I get home frome work... ohh can't wait 'til the new release of gnome either
<Amaranth> GNOME 3 is at least 6 months away
<dubandy> (._.) - sad panda :S
<dubandy> well the login splash screen for 9.10 looks pretty sweet though
<rsk> gnome 2.28 is in thou
<rsk> and it's pretty new
<joaopinto> bullgard4, I don't have such action on the help menu
<Amaranth> We won't be using GNOME 3 in the next release of ubuntu even if it comes out in time
<bullgard4> Amaranth: What is the reason?
<Amaranth> bullgard4: lucid is LTS
<bullgard4> Amaranth: Ok, thank you.
<dubandy> well that's understandable though. it needs to be stable first.
<Cynthia> bullgard4/joaopinto: I do, and it indeed does nothing. (I'm on amd64, if that makes any difference. And I haven't gone through the last partial upgrade from Apt.)
<joaopinto> I am running with the latest upgrade, 32bits
<bullgard4> Cynthia: I am on x86 32 bit, and it does nothing. --  Thank you for reporting.
<dubandy> Do you guys find any disadvantages with running Alpha 6 today as your main os?
<joaopinto> dubandy, breakage risk
<shivek> Hmm ! I haven't tried Alpha 6 yet, waiting for the stable version
<Cynthia> dubandy: Eclipse + Azureus :)
<shivek>  =)
<shivek> karmic has empathy as its default messenger ?
<Cynthia> shivek: yes, but I believe that, through no action of my own, Pidgin got installed in an update
<dubandy> well I won't be running neither eclipse nor azureus/vuze or empathy/pidgin
<shivek> I wanna try alpha 6 on my old PC ( but sudo apt-get dist upgrade, I don't know what to do next ! )
<Frickelpit> shivek: try sudo update-manager -d
<shivek> Ahh ! Got it !
<shivek> Thanks
<joaopinto> empathy is not that stable yet
<SandGorgon> can noatime,nodiratime be passed as kernel boot parameters ?
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, aren't those options related to filesystem mounts ?
<Cynthia> joaopinto: yes
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, correct - but want to apply them systemwide to all FS
<joaopinto> there is no relation between kernel boot parameter and FS boot options, as far as I know
<Cynthia> but SandGorgon, try the 'ro' kernel boot option; readonly filesystems can't have their atimes updated.
<joaopinto> some of those options are not available/supported in some FS types
<Cynthia> wait, is 'ro' for all filesystems or just the root?
<SandGorgon> Cynthia, that might be a problem - mounting as RO
<joaopinto> Cynthia, root, the other FS are mounted later, by a mount script, I guess :P
<dubandy> advantages/disadvantages running EXT4 instead of EXT3?
<Cynthia> ah, ok, never mind me then
<rsk> dubandy: if you can choose, always use 4
<joaopinto> dubandy, advantages: better performance, dis: not as stable/tested as ext3
<Cynthia> dubandy: ext4 is not as reliable as 3 even if it is quite mature
<Cynthia> but ext4 uses extent allocation, which uses up less disk space for metadata
<Cynthia> faster deletes and file creations, with less seeks!
<joaopinto> I am using ext4, for data safety I only trust on backups :)
<Cynthia> for the record, I haven't had any problem with ext4, but this is from limited testing.
<dubandy> yeah I mean I think I would probably run EXT4, but how much more testing do you think is necessary before it's stable enough?
<joaopinto> dubandy, ext4 is stable, to be as stable ext3, it needs the same level of testing, years of use
<dubandy> joaopinto: alright, thanks
<joaopinto> hum, is there a support channel for empathy ?
<Cynthia> joaopinto: #telepathy
<joaopinto> Cynthia, tks
<Amaranth> Note that the default setup of ext3 is now just as likely to lose data as ext4
<Amaranth> as of 2.6.30 iirc
<Amaranth> It uses data=writeback instead of data=ordered so fsync works correctly
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> anyone have experienced the clicking noise when any program tries to play a sound, too?
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth: I take it there is no ext3 to ext4 conversion-in-place tool?
<JMFTheVCI> Tominator: yes, all the time.
<Tominator> oh okay... do you know if anyone has filed this bug already?
<Cynthia> JMFTheVCI: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<Cynthia> Tominator: A little "pop" of sorts?
<Tominator> jep
<Cynthia> I also get that, but not all the time; it probably depends on whether the application has emitted sound before (so it has a PulseAudio stream open)
<JMFTheVCI> Cynthia: Thanks.
<Tominator> ah yeah... that sounds plausible :)
<Cynthia> But yes, the pop sound would 'hide' the first event sound from an application
<Tominator> okay... since there seem to be al lot of people to have this problem, i guess it will be fixed sime time :)
<Tominator> yep
<sageNsand> I got a blue Universal Access (Assistive Technologies) icon in the Notification area. Did I accidentally put it up there or is that part of a update? If I click it there are 5 options. There is no tool tip and no popup when I RMB on it so I can't remove it. When I disable Visual Assistance in Start Up Applications it still appears. If I login as Guest its not there.Anyone have that same blue icon stuck in the Notification area. I think
<sageNsand>  the Notification area has been having troubles
<Amaranth> sageNsand: System->Preferences->Assistive Technologies
<Amaranth> sageNsand: Make sure that does have the enable checkbox checked
<Amaranth> err, doesn't
<Cynthia> sageNsand: does this happen on brand-new users? (Users and Groups, make another and log into that)
<Amaranth> Cynthia: Not happening in the guest user so no
<Cynthia> I see
<Amaranth> (guest user is a new user every time you login to it)
<Cynthia> ok :) Thanks for the information
<Cynthia> truth be told, I've never used guest accounts, I thought it was a single unprivileged user
<Amaranth> nope, it creates a user then when you logout it deletes the user and their home dir
<amortvigil> hello how can i repair grub with a live cd?? sudo grub doenst work?
<Cynthia> amortvigil, sudo update-grub
<amortvigil> Cynthia: ty
<amortvigil> Cynthia: grub-probe cannot find a device for /
<Cynthia> hmm
<Cynthia> in a live CD. I missed that completely
<amortvigil> ?
<amortvigil> do i need to get in some sort of chroot?
<Cynthia> you might need to, but then the devices in /dev might not work to detect other OSes in the chroot
<amortvigil> Cynthia:  i may describe my problem some more detailed
<amortvigil> i have a macbook 5.1 with refit bootloader
<amortvigil> the bootloader detects my linux partition
<amortvigil> and loads it
<amortvigil> then grub says "missing operation system"
<amortvigil> atleast i think its grub
<amortvigil> Cynthia: maybe grub-install ( or update ) 00no-floppy --root-directory=/media/disk/grub  ( where i mounted my root system )
<Cynthia> I'll be honest and say I don't know; maybe someone else can get the torch with this added information :)
<amortvigil> Cynthia: thanx for your help
<amortvigil> your the first lady helping me :)
<mbeierl> Still having "flickering" after latest update: boot starts, no splash for boot, instead starts flickering text display on/off rapidly, finally resting at tty login, and remains flickering.  Alternate keystrokes are consumed by the flicker so it's nearly impossible to log in to console.  Anyone else get past this?  Left in this state for > 20 minutes but did not resolve
<GobiTheGoblin> mbeierl: I have to restart X, at start. After login it hangs...
<GobiTheGoblin> so I guess, there is some issues...
<mbeierl> GobiTheGoblin: I tried recovery mode and that allowed me to log in, but I could not start x (something about upstart saying GDM is not registered?)
<ccooke> mbeierl: Hmm. I had that on Sunday, but after I rebooted once into the -10 kernel, it was fine.
<GobiTheGoblin> mbeierl: did you try to get in console with ctrl+alt+f1 etc?
<ccooke> even when I botted -11 next, which was interesting
<mbeierl> currently booted with -10.  Tried -11 with same result.  Already at console with ctrl-alt-f1, but flickering continued and "consumed" some keystrokes so logging in was nearly impossible
<virtuald> apport wants to send 98,8 MB to launchpad. somehow i think that will fail
<virtuald> what's a floating point exception? division by zero?
<Cynthia> virtuald: or attempting any operation on a so-called "signalling NaN"
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> i love how pidgin sends me messages from 1972-11-12
<mbeierl> anyone else get past the flickering console/no GDM of the latest updates?
<GobiTheGoblin> Xsplash need nowadays 100% of my other core :P
<GobiTheGoblin> *thinks that there may be some issues :D
<deepjoy> I havn't seen bootsplash in about a week
<salty-horse> should this block 9.10 final? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monotone/+bug/436389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436389 in monotone "unable to install monotone on karmic-alpha" [Undecided,New]
<deepjoy> I thought that got disabled when the new daemon init scripts/app went in
<Dr_Willis> i wasent sure it got disabled.. or i had removed it.
<Dr_Willis> I found xsplash a little.. useless.
<GobiTheGoblin> so xsplash can be removed?
<Dr_Willis> yes - ive removed it befor
<GobiTheGoblin> straight from package manager?
<spirit-sight> my update-manger crashed during update, now it has a lot of items but they can not be installed and when I click on check it shows updating cash and does nothing what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> or you can edit the gdm configs to just disable it  - even if its installed.
<Ian_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/438618
<Ian_> anyone any idea?
<Ian_> or advice :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/438618/+text)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove xsplash
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: Ty, again =)
<yofel> spirit-sight: try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal and then try again
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: it helped. Now it boots without failure
<Dr_Willis> xsplash is a failure.. = TRUE
<Dr_Willis> :)
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: =D
<joaopinto> spirit-sight, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spirit-sight> thanks that seem to help it told me to run some configure -a thing and that seem to get me pass the issue so I could run the other command
<spirit-sight> joaopinto: how can I clean the grub it shows alot of kenrel / recover stuff that I don't have on system
<Dr_Willis> using grub 1 or grub 2?
<spirit-sight> 2
<Dr_Willis> edit the proper grub2 config files and rerun update-grub
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<spirit-sight> is grub going to become faster its sad it takes as for grub as it takes the system after the grub starts run the system
<Dr_Willis> cant say taht ive noticed grub being slow at all
<mbeierl> FYI: the flashing appeared to be nvidia modules did not compile first try and subsequent reboots never recompiled it.  aptitude reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source from the -11 recovery console did the trick
<Dr_Willis> system doing the bios/post tests take longer then it does to boot here. :)
<joaopinto> grub is instantaneous for me
<spirit-sight> not for me :(
<Dr_Willis> I got one odd box that grub1 takes like 60 sec to actually launch.. Not sure what the deal is with it..
<mbeierl> anyone know how to make grub2 show the menu by default?  In this case where my kernel was broken, I found it hard to get to the menu, so while we're in alpha I'd like to see the menu always
<joaopinto> spirit-sight, are you sure you are talking about grub and not about the regular boot process ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. it shows the menu here.. check /etc/defaults/grub perhaps
<spirit-sight> its grub "Grub Loading..."
<Dr_Willis> ive got a similer quirk like that on my odd box.
<Dr_Willis> not sure why it hangs for a time. Like its waiting for the drives to spin up or somthing
<Dr_Willis> You did a cleaninstall of 9.10? not a upgrade right?
<spirit-sight> correct cleaninstall
<mbeierl> is there a man page for /etc/default/grub?
<jdobrien> after the lastest dist-upgrade (a few minutes ago) my system is extremely slow
<jdobrien> nealy unusable
<jdobrien> nearly
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. no issues here.. my last updates were only like 10mb.
<mortal> gdm breakage anyone? failing dpkg configure
<spirit-sight> how do I remove a old kernel and only keep the latest?
<MisterN> spirit-sight: by removing the old kernels in synaptic
<spirit-sight> I don't find it in there
<ni1s> Hows karmic kubuntu, is it complete enough to be useable?
<joaopinto> ni1s, if you can't aford system breakage, yes
<joaopinto> can
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<ni1s> joaopinto, you running it?
<joaopinto> yes
<Ian_> any idea when the eclipse broken package thing will be resolved?
<maccam94> does anyone else have an issue with the user switcher app no longer reflecting pidgin's status?
<ni1s> joaopinto, got any pointers for me before I distupgrade?
<Ian_> backup.
<ni1s> well yeah
<Ian_> :D
<ni1s> other than backup
<joaopinto> nothing special, I have no major issues right now
<Ian_> what kind of graphics card?
<joaopinto> but like I said, don't upgrade if you can't afford a broken system , it can happen
<ni1s> me? "radeon x16NN something something", it's a rv535
<Ian_> ah, should be fine then I think.
<spirit-sight> how can I get grub to be faster at startup?
<ni1s> spirit-sight, set timeout to 0?
<ni1s> might be a bad idea thou
<spirit-sight> its not that, the time is slow before the menu comes up, it does sound like the disk our spin and grub searching?
<ni1s> spirit-sight, that's probably your BIOS set to look for CDROM,USB or whatnot to boot from
<spirit-sight> nope, it only looks for CD and when it was grub 1 it did not take one eight the time for the grub menu come up
<joaopinto> uff, shouldn't we have a working solution for the flash player installation to work out-of-the-box from firefox ?
<mbeierl> mortal: just got over GDM breakage due to nvidia kernel mod not being rebuilt after -11 upgrade.  dropped to recovery console and did aptitude reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source and all is well.
<mortal> here it is gconf related
<Luit> hi, I'm puzzled by my graphics performance...
<Luit> how can I check if I'm using the right drivers?
<Luit> I can't find my xorg.conf file, so I can't say for sure what configuration I have ...
<Dr_Willis> check your card vs the nvidia readme  perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> but tha may or may not have any setttings in it. :)
<Luit> there's no file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Luit> and I have an Intel GMA 4500MHD
<GobiTheGoblin> Luit: It is running by default settings then...
<Dr_Willis> X autoconfigures for the most part. I recall making my xorg.conf with nvidia-settings to enable twinview.
<Dr_Willis> ive systems with no xorg.conf :)
<Luit> should my performance be lousy in these default settings?
<joaopinto> hum, yesterday I was looking for the same, is there an easy way to determine the xorg driver being used ?
<joaopinto> without browing the Xorg log
<joaopinto> browsing
<ni1s> grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis>  grep Module  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ni1s> or that
<Luit> I get i810, vesa, fbdev, fbdevhw, evdev
<Luit> and dri2, intel, dbe
<Dr_Willis>  grep read the logs a little more.. its proberly trying some drivers in some order and then going to th enext
<Luit> though many drivers first have a Module line, followed by a UnloadModule line
<ni1s> Luit, you want X to use the intel driver
<Luit> I guess, but how do I let it use the intel driver?
<ni1s> grep what does $ driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you?
<Luit> http://pastebin.com/d138bff9f
<Luit> that's what grep Module /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells me
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, that is not a clean way to determine it
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, how is an end user expect to identify the driver from that list :) ?
<Dr_Willis> ive not see a clean way.
<Luit> http://pastebin.com/d3b2da966 that's grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> Ive never really looked into it. My machines either say 'nv' or 'nvidia'
<Dr_Willis> or vesa
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, it works for you because you have the know-how from previous xorg versions that that is a graphics driver name ;)
<Dr_Willis> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<Dr_Willis> (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Luit> so, for me I guess it loads intel, vesa and fbdev just to unload the latter two again later
<Dr_Willis> evdev is for  input devices i think
<ni1s> Luit, yeah
<Luit> then how do I increase performance?
<ni1s> Luit, where do you see the bad performance?
<Luit> 720p movies shouldn't stutter on this setup
<ni1s> ah
<Dr_Willis> intel drivers have had some issues in the last relese. perhaps you are still having issues.
<Dr_Willis> had any other issues besised video playback?
<Luit> I read something about EXA and UXA...
<Dr_Willis> Intel drivers are being tweaked/updated with some of that stuff..
<Luit> compiz isn't being too fast either...
<ni1s> Luit, you
<ni1s> re probabltu using UXA
<ni1s> Luit, grep the X log for it
<Luit> (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<Luit> lines after that: solid, copy, composite (RENDER acceleration)
<yofel> ni1s, Luit: the intel driver in Karmic has only UXA support, XAA and EXA were dropped in 2.7.1
<ni1s> Luit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ni1s> yofel, that's what I thought
 * alankila loves how new technologies are born and die faster than they can practically be deployed
<Luit> right... so, what can be saved?
<alankila> something that's particularly strange about the open-source world. Most of the commercial vendors generally don't deploy something to half the systems and then announce they'll rewrite everything and then deploy that... layers and layers of crud and only the latest and greatest ever has a slightest chance of working. :-/
<ni1s> alankila, i'm pretty sure they do, they just don't tell you the're doing it
<Luit> I also see a constant 10% cpu load...
<joaopinto> alankila, that's is why open source moves much faster, as in the modernization sense, unlike the comercial world
<alankila> well if they keep their rewrites internal then I don't really have a problem about it... I'm just idly wondering what's going on with, say, fglrx that worked about 1 year ago, but then has never worked since.
<Luit> most of which is consumed by Xorg
<ni1s> alankila, the bin blob have always sucked
<alankila> joaopinto: I still think it's mostly playing catch up. Hardly leading. :-/
<joaopinto> pick 1k comercial apps, and 1k open source apps, and determine the effort to deploy them on a recent OS version
<Dr_Willis> ati has been dropping older cards from fglrx
<Dr_Willis> and some times the xorg version actually works. :)
<alankila> ni1s: with the possible exception of the nvidia bin blob that seems to markedly not-suck.
<Dr_Willis> we all know matrox is the best. :)
<ni1s> Luit, might be your window manager, did you read the link?
<bjsnider> alankila, which new technologies are you referring to?
<joaopinto> alankila, open source is about development, comercial software is about making money, any attempt to compare development models for such different goals doesn't make much sense
<alankila> bjsnider: well this X rewrite... we had xaa for a long time, then exa was coming for a new years, but was dropped by uxa, which is apparently being dropped to favor gallium, and who knows what comes after that
<Luit> ni1s, still reading
<bjsnider> alankila, who said uxa is being dropped in favour of gallium?
<ni1s> joaopinto, the goal of open-source is to be open-source, what you make of it beyond doesnt matter
<alankila> the gallium guys, I think. I don't really know what is going on with that.
<bjsnider> gallium deals with implementing 3d, not pixmaps
<bjsnider> it's opengl only
<bjsnider> if i understand correctly
<ni1s> yeah thats right
<alankila> it's supposed to be the acceleration architecture for all APIs, presumably including 2D x.
<joaopinto> ni1s, we are talking about open-source development, not about open-source as something static
<bjsnider> alankila, no 2d acceleration at this time. perhaps int he future
<alankila> so that's why I think it's poised to replace even UXA. Or maybe it just accelerates that with some UXA backend thing they called "state tracker"
<bjsnider> there are no 2d state trackers at this point, and none in the planning stages either
<bjsnider> and i fail to see the point of trashing exa. exa wasn't 'coming', it was actually in use until very, very recently
<Luit> should I try the bleeding-edge driver?
<alankila> I don't think I was trashing exa. I'm just lamenting the fact that there are too many competing solutions in a small solution space, and I fail to see the rationale for so many of them...
<bjsnider> i'll tell you wh at it is
<joaopinto> hum, is it just me, or ubuntu-bug is failing reporting every packages as not genuine ?
<bjsnider> because the xorg code is so esoteric and old-style that it needs to be thrown out and replaced
<ni1s> Luit, might help
<Luit> what could explain the ~10% CPU usage of Xorg?
<alankila> I might get behind that, but if anyone tries to kill X we'll probably end up with 10 clones of X which are all broken. They are working on killing unused extensions, I hear, though. Things like DGA that haven't worked for like a decade.
<GobiTheGoblin>  I think that there is too many layers too..
<ni1s> Luit, could be anything, probably your window manager
<Luit> oh, great
<Luit> it's a clean 9.10 install by the way
<vigo> Luit: Where did that come from?
<alankila> Luit: you can try oprofile to capture a trace of your system
<alankila> if you have devel packages installed you generally can trace CPU drain to a single function within a library
<GobiTheGoblin> Luit: go to console and type top see what uses it
<Luit> running top already
<Luit> it's around 10% for Xorg all the time
<GobiTheGoblin> Luit: I had xsplash takin 100% of other core
<bjsnider> alankila, the xorg code is only understood by a few core devs, so nobody outside that realm can contribute to it, unlike the linux kernel. that has to change pure and simple.
<alankila> my guess is that it's the horror of X horrors, the pixman library. It springs up in response to almost any composition operation because these aren't often properly accelerated by hardware.
<Luit> it's a single-core system... Intel SU3500 processor
<alankila> so when I do a simple image move within, say, firefox, it's pixman that uses all the time because for some reason firefox on X can't accelerate anything, it seems.
<Luit> should I just install Vista again then? since that OS can run for 9 hours on this laptop, and Ubuntu simply can't
<alankila> when I ran gnome-system-monitor to draw a moving chart of system information, it's pixman that uses all the time doing image composition.
<GobiTheGoblin> Luit: well it takes 4% from me... all the time. so If it is quite old, my guess is that it could take that 10%
<ni1s> Luit, that's up to you
<Luit> lol
<Luit> I want ubuntu!
<Luit> :P
<Luit> was 9.04 using different drivers? possibly better drivers?
<bjsnider> alankila, what graphics card do you have?
<alankila> mostly nvidia, but there's one ATI X1250 laptop too.
<bjsnider> nvidia had to create their own arch to replace the failed parts of x
<vigo> Luit: That area got muddled to me, 8.04.3 is still a strong stable thing.
<alankila> yes, I heard that from "Linux Graphics Hater"
<Luit> should I try to revert to the old EXA drivers then?
<alankila> it's amazing though. It must be the reason why my nvidia boxes have always worked, and with reasonable performance too.
<Luit> 8.04 is a bit too much wayback for me
<vigo> Debian 5
<alankila> a single supplier is able to make sure that everything works: just keep on overriding stuff you don't control until you control everything :-p
<bjsnider> or until the failed stuff is replaced by new stuff that does work
<alankila> yes, that would be good overall. Perhaps all the TTM-GEM-DRM-DRI-DRI2-what-have-you can finally put something together that does work
<Luit> and how does my BIOS only support 3 C-states, while my processor supports 6?
<vigo> Or we make it work then submit the fixes, that is the way it is suppose to function.
<vigo> I have to look at some documents now.
<bullgard4> How can I get more startup message output on my virtual console #1 when booting?
<Luit> bullgard4, remove "quiet" from the kernel command line in grub, I guess
<bullgard4> Luit: I havew that remoced. I still need more of these messages. (I have set that in another Ubuntu 8.04.3 computer. But I forgot how.)
<Crashbit> bullgard4: remove quiet and splash from /etc/default/grub
<bullgard4> Crashbit:  I havew that removed. I still need more of these messages. (I have set that in another Ubuntu 8.04.3 computer. But I forgot how.)
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking there was a verbose option also..
<Luit> strangely, my laptop seems to be using more power running x86 than running 64-bits ubuntu
<natewiebe13> in terms of the volume control.. is it supposed to mute when put to the bottom?
<natewiebe13> i find it very annoying how you have to unmute before you can use the volume slider again
<Dr_Willis> dosent MUTE when i slide the slider in the Speaker in the panel all the way down here...
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: it works sometimes.. and other times, not.. im going to capture it, file a bug and send you a link
<Dr_Willis> wont do me much good to have a link. :)
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: just so you can see what im talking about
<natewiebe13> it works sometimes.. and other times, it doesnt
<natewiebe13> id say works 20%-30% of the time
<Dr_Willis> You slide the slider in teh panel 'volume' control applet all the way down and it auto-mutes?
<Dr_Willis> aha - i can MAKE it do it.. :)
<Dr_Willis> i slode down past the mixer controll when it pops down...
<Dr_Willis> if i dont go past - it dont seem to mute
<Dr_Willis> Right click on it and go to Sound Perferances. and the 'output volume slider' shows the same 'quirk'
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what the point of going MUTE is.. if its at 0% anyway....
<BluesKaj> the mute on my KB no longer works
<Dr_Willis> i bet its somthing to do with how the card turns off to save power.
<BluesKaj> things are getting worde with this alpha rather than better
<natewiebe13> i would like it if it didnt mute when the slider reaches the bottom
<BluesKaj> worse
<natewiebe13> kind of like how in jaunty there was the slider, but also a checkbox for mute
<natewiebe13> if you open the volume preferences, the volume control in there works like it is supposed to
<natewiebe13> its only the applet
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  i notice if you use the Mouse Wheel OVER the applet.. down to 0% it mutes.. then wheel up does Unmute it
<Dr_Willis> seems its only the slider that has the quirk
<natewiebe13> yeah.. it does
<natewiebe13> what package would i file the bug under?
<natewiebe13> gnome-applets?
<Dr_Willis> i think its an applet bug.. so not sure,
<natewiebe13> yeah.. would it be gnome-applets though?
<Dr_Willis> no idea where that appolet came from
<Dr_Willis> that wouldbe my guess
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: gnome-media
<Dr_Willis> file it under ubuntu :P
<mbc2000> how do i remove a windows partition from 'Places'?  it's greyed out in nautilus.
<Pici> mbc2000: Do you see it in nautilus bookmarks?
<mbc2000> not sure what that is
<Pici> Open a nautilus window and check bookmarks from the title bar
<mbc2000> not there
<drs305> Just a note: If you are using PulseAudio and don't want to deal with the mute checkbox, you can install "pavucontrol" and the mute issue disappears  (no mute tickbox).
<ActionParsnip> drs305: sweet (mental note)
<ActionParsnip> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+git20090701-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the mute tickbox is still here.
<Dr_Willis> p was thinking there was a pav???? that goes in the panel also to replace that speaker mixer gizmo
<Veinor> xsplash keeps using up 100% CPU.
<drs305> Dr_Willis: I just ran it on the Karmic I have in VM and it disappeared as it does on my normal install. hmmm.
<Dr_Willis>  padevchooser    has some neat features.
<Dr_Willis> if i slide it all the way down.. it goes to mute.. then when i try to Slide it up.. it pops back down to 0.
<Dr_Willis> got to unmute it.. OR use the wheel  first.
<drs305> I think when I had the mute box you could also double-click in the middle of the slider to unmute.
<mbc2000> how do i rename something in the grub2 menu?
<Dr_Willis> edit the grub items in /etc/default or /etc/grub.d scripts I think
<BluesKaj> mbc2000, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but be careful ..there will be a warning in the text
<Dr_Willis> cahnges to grub.cfg will get overwritten next time you rerun update-grub
<drs305> mbc2000: What is it you want to rename?
<mbc2000> i have a generic "windows whatever on sda3".  i want "Windows Server 2003 R2" instead.
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: bug 438755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438755 in gnome-media "Volume applet does not unmute when slider is put past 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438755
<drs305> mbc2000: It's a bit complicated to rename something that is entered by default. If you put it in gurb.cfg as was mentioned it will get overwritten. You can make a custom entry but it may be more work than you want.
<stefg> mbc2000: so set the file system label accordingly
<drs305> Here are a couple of grub 2 intros: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<mbc2000> thanks
<Dr_Willis> 30_os-prober   or 30_otheros
<Dr_Willis> maybe thebetter things to edit
<BluesKaj> mbc2000, you can safely chenge the text within the quotes ,. just save it  and leave the rest alone :)
<mbc2000> BluesKaj: you're talking about grub.cfg?
<BluesKaj> yup
<mbc2000> ok
<mbc2000> the "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" scared me
<Dr_Willis> back it up.. :)
<BluesKaj> heh, I ve changed mine from vista to windows7
<Dr_Willis> and you may need to sudo chmod +w it  i think
<mbc2000> thanks
 * Dr_Willis chnages his from Windows to  Windows ICKY!
<drs305> Yes you would have to do that.
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: you are having the same thing with the volume applet right?
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  yep.
<natewiebe13> itd be cool if you confirmed the bug.. with the "this bug affects me too"
<drs305> mbc2000: Do you just have one Windows entry in your grub menu?
<mbc2000> just one
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: i find it strange how the volume control works the way it is supposed to in "volume preferences" but the applet doesnt
<drs305> I'm going to play around with the 30_os-prober script. There should be a way to insert a custom name there that would stay even when update-grub is run.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - posted a comment.
<drs305> mbc2000: If I come up with something I'll try to catch you and let you know. And I'll include it in my UF post.
<mbc2000> thanks
<Dr_Willis> drs305:  it just generated a 30-os_other file here I think.. for my system.
<Dr_Willis> drs305:  if you are not going to add any othe ros's  you could  make the os-prover non-executable and just edit 30_os-other
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: double clicking does work.. but i find this issue really annoying.. thanks for the comment
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to the volume wheel on my keyboard. i rarely use that applet
<Dr_Willis> volume buttons on THIS keyboard however.. launch the calcultor. :P
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<natewiebe13> Also, isnt "User Switch"  applet supposed to show your name not the user name?
<natewiebe13> didnt notice until just now.. the only difference is a capital letter
<XDevHald> Anyone know how to change to saving location from Desktop to the /home/usr ?
<XDevHald> I have screenlets running and want the files and folders etc to save to my /home/usr location instead of my desktop
<AlanBell> is there a bug for the lack of icons in the System menu?
<djdarkman> hello, my USB system seems to not work at all, I heard that this has something to do with DeviceKit, is there some way to make this work?
<XDevHald> AlanBell: Are you running a custom icon theme or the standard theme?
<AlanBell> XDevHald: standard icon theme
<mbc2000> i have no icons in system menu, too
<AlanBell> the top level of the system menu has no icons for me, down in the preferences list there are icons
<XDevHald> AlanBell: Check System > Appearance > Interface Tab and click on Show Icons in Menus
<XDevHald> You may have this already checked
<XDevHald> Try a different theme is you can for testing.
<AlanBell> XDevHald: cool, that fixed it
<XDevHald> Excellent.
<mbc2000> XDevHald: me, too
<XDevHald> Excellent. :-)
<AlanBell> XDevHald: is the default right, that makes 3 people without it
<AlanBell> and my other karmic box for that matter
<XDevHald> So other boxes have the same issue?
<djdarkman> is DeviceKit a server or what>
<djdarkman> ?
<XDevHald> djdarkman: Someone will be with you to help you.
<AlanBell> XDevHald: yup, I count 4 boxes so far
<djdarkman> ok XDevHald , I am hoping for the best
<XDevHald> AlanBell: Make sure the same option is checked on all boxes, and make sure you have the latest GTK engine installed.
<XDevHald> AlanBell: Should be 1:2.18.2-1ubuntu1
<XDevHald> AlanBell: Side note - Update with your Update Manager in System > Administration > Update Manager and check for the latest repo updates for Karmic. A few came out from the stream yesterday and today.
<AlanBell> yes, latest gtk engine installed here
<XDevHald> One moment, my 1 year old son just woke up from his nap and sounds like a monkey shaking his crib.
<AlanBell> XDevHald: I used to have one of them. They get louder after a few years
<XDevHald> hehe
<natewiebe13> Regarding the user switch applet showing the username and not full name.. they said they arent going to change that because showing the full name cluttered the panel with text.. first, there is only the menu, and the taskbar/time on the top panel, so there is tons of room.. second.. what is the point of having a full name then?
<AlanBell> XDevHald: I will create a new user on this box and see what the menu looks like
<XDevHald> Best decision for this kind of issue. Sounds good Alan.
<djdarkman> brb
<BluesKaj> XDevHald, system settings / aboutme / paths on kde , on gnome it's the equivalent , whatever that may be :)
<XDevHald> Hehe, BlueKaj, already had that on my list of the todo ;-) thanks for the note.
<XDevHald> Found it in the mail-in-list from Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> well, it took me a while find it myself , XDevHald
<XDevHald> Agreed. Took me 15 mins :-p
<XDevHald> BluesKaj: Does your Display icon sit on the menu?
<mbc2000> does recovery mode on grub2 require a working xorg.conf?  i tweaked mine yesterday and had to use a live cd to revert it.
<BluesKaj> XDevHald, Display icon ? I'm not sure what you mean.
<XDevHald> Sorry BluesKaj. When you open your Display option for the screen resolution, It sits in my tray menu area with a monitor like icon showing a yellow and gray display colors in the middle of it.
<BluesKaj> oh i see , no I have a system settings Icon in the panel
<XDevHald> hmm
<XDevHald> Can't even close the thing either.
<BluesKaj> XDevHald, gnome desktop ?
<XDevHald> Correct
<BluesKaj> ahh, kde here
 * BluesKaj considers adding gnome for info only ;)
<commander_> hey does anyone have the latest version on Banshee? and how can i get track added to my library via Last FM?
<BluesKaj> adding gnome will screw up my menu list
<sageNsand> Using Empathy in a IRC chat room for a while the scroll bar gets relative short. I notice the chat room screen stops rolling upward and the scroll bar starts to creep upward and that means I can't see the most recent text posted in the room, I have to keep dragging it down to see the new posts. I can select clear from the menu but in a short time it starts creeping up again. This also happened with Pidgin in my 9.04 box. Has anyone exp
<sageNsand> erienced the same?
<spooky_d> Hi guys. How do I set Windows to boot default in this new grub?
<XDevHald> No worries BluesKaj
<mbc2000> spooky_d:  i used 'sudo apt-get install startupmanager' and used StartUp-Manager under System|Administration
<spooky_d> mbc2000: thanks a lot :)
<AlanBell> XDevHald: did the update-manager dist upgrade then created a new user - the new user doesn't have the menu icons by default
<BluesKaj> startupmanager edits grub/boot
<BluesKaj> ?
<XDevHald> Yeah it's an option the Karmic devs placed
<XDevHald> AlanBell ^
<AlanBell> it is intentional??
<XDevHald> AlanBell: This should and hopefully will be fixed by the full release
<AlanBell> ok, do I need to file a bug?
<XDevHald> From some devs, yes so they can fix a few bugs in the menu
<XDevHald> Nah, it's not needed as it's forwarded upstream for development.
<AlanBell> ok, thanks very much
<XDevHald> Anytime Alan :-)
<amortvigil> hello kan anyone help me with karmic on mac grub?
<BluesKaj> !ask | amortvigil
<ubottu> amortvigil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spooky_d> mbc2000: seems to work, I will test it right now, thanks a lot :)
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, if i knew the error i would be so happy to ask it, how do i configure grub on karmic for macbook 5.1 with rEFIt?
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, have you just upgraded from repos or clean install ?
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, clean install
<amortvigil> it installed grub-pc
<amortvigil> but i need grub-efi ithink
<BluesKaj> karmic ?
<drs305> mbc2000: Here's a crude hack to name your Windows entry "Windows Server 2003 R2".    http://paste.ubuntu.com/281422/
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, yes karmic
<mbc2000> thanks drs305.  startupmanager just wiped the change i made.
<BluesKaj> ok amortvigil ,first of all,  sudo update-grub
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, did it many times also update-grub2
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, refit sees there is another bootable artition
<amortvigil> partition
<joaopinto> is startupmanager grub2 compatible ?
<amortvigil> when i enter it
<BluesKaj> no just  update-grub
<amortvigil> i get te message "no operationsystem"
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, both
 * Crashbit se larga a tomar una birra!
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, use a partition editor, like GParted live cd,  to make your karmic partiton the 'boot' partition
<amortvigil> BluesKaj, sure i wont destroy osx?
<mbc2000> joaopinto: startupmanager is listing my grub2 entries and lets me set a default.
<drs305> joaopinto: Parts of startupmanager work, but not all functions.
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, no it will merely flag the partiton, not destroy it
<drs305> Nothing in SUM will mess it up though.
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, you won't be formatting anything , just putting a flag on the partion that grub or the mbr will see as the partition to load as default, unless otherwise chosen by you.
<mbc2000> drs305: don't want to reboot, but your fix shows the text in startupmanager. thanks.
<maccam94> does anyone else have an issue with the user switcher applet no longer reflecting pidgin's status?
<Martyn> Yep.
<Martyn> Same
<drs305> mbc2000: You are welcome. Like I said, it isn't elegant but it seems to work.
<Dr_Willis> Can anyone test for me if they can drag/drop a video onto the 'mplayer' gui or video display and have it load the video?
<Dr_Willis> it works on Some machines i have and not others.. (or else im crazy) :)
<ni1s> hmm.. kubuntu .10 feels less "snappy"
<Technoviking> Anyone else get stuck at 83% during the install of Alpha 6?
<Martyn> No
<Martyn> Technoviking: That sounds like you have a corrupt image.
<Martyn> Technoviking: Did you let the CD do a self-check (check crc's)
<guntbert> Technoviking: better still check the image before burning
<guntbert> !md5 | Technoviking
<ubottu> Technoviking: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Technoviking> I think it was the encryption of the home dir
<Guest32522> I'm wondering wheter Qt 4.5.3 will be in karmic? It would solve an ugly bug in qwebkit.
<ni1s> right, enabling BackingStore helped, why the hell is this disabled by default?!
<mbc2000> how do i remove an unmounted partition from 'Places'?  'Remove' is greyed out in nautilus.
<larsemil> Is the linux_sta driver from broadcom included in karmic?
<scoop21> Hi people,
<Technoviking> larsemil: yes
<larsemil> Technoviking: what name?
<Technoviking> broadcom STA, in is loadable under hardware drivers
<larsemil> Technoviking: how do i activate that from terminal?
<Technoviking> larsemil: not sure how
<larsemil> me neither. :)
<scoop21> can anybody help me with the pm-utils aka acpi problem in karmic? The laptop Samsung R50 goes immadiatly in standby or hilbernate if i plug in/out battery or ac.
<ali1234> how do i get back the grub menu on karmic?
<scoop21> but in jaunty i haven't any problem with it, and in the wiki and forums i can't find help
<maccam94> ali1234: if you've switched to grub2, hold down shift instead of hitting escape
<joaopinto> scoop21, the best place for bug help is launchpad, not forums and wikis :P
<ali1234> i've clean installed karmic, so probably. cheers
<maccam94> ali1234: yup that would do it
<scoop21> yes, i was there too
<mbeierl> maccam94: do you know if there is a way to have the menu always show up (ie: by default)?  While I'm still in the alpha/beta stages I find it handy to easily choose the kernel rev to boot
<maccam94> mbeierl: you would need to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mbeierl> anyone know why ubuntu-desktop is being held back?
<mbeierl> maccam94: not /etc/default/grub?!?
<djdarkman> is there some way to make DeviceKit work?
<maccam94> mbeierl: oh yeah, edit that file and then run sudo update-grub
<maccam94> djdarkman: what doesn't work?
<djdarkman> it's kind of anoying that hotpluggint USB devices doesn't work
<mbeierl> maccam94: but I don't see what option to change in the /etc/default/grub.  that's my problem :(
<maccam94> djdarkman: wfm
<scoop21> joaopinto, i put a bugreport ten days before but i haven't any answer yet
<larsemil> Technoviking: running jockey-gtk from ssh forwarding solved the issue: :)
<djdarkman> maccam94: absolutely nothing after boot
<Technoviking> larsemil: excellent
<djdarkman> if I plug in something before I boot my system, than it works, if I plug in after than it won't work
<djdarkman> this bug is at least a month old
<mbeierl> djdarkman: I can hotplug here - 64b gnome, up to date.  been able to since I first tried the alpha a week or so back now
<mbeierl> djdarkman: usb mouse, external usb hd are examples
<djdarkman> and I heard that it's because of yet another new technology called DeviceKit
<djdarkman> well I can't
<djdarkman> and lsusb and dmesg are useless...
<mbeierl> djdarkman: reported a bug on it yet?
<djdarkman> mbeierl: done, but nobody cared
<scoop21> standby after plugging in / out battery or ac, does anybody have problem on laptops or notbooks? karmic
<mbeierl> scoop21: not here on my dell d620 laptop. no standby event
<djdarkman> how can I debug this hot new DeviceKit?
<djdarkman> how can I tell what's the problem with it?
<mbeierl> scoop21: I do have it erroneously think I have two batteries or something as when I unplug my fully charged battery is immediately at 49% :)
<maccam94> djdarkman: i think hotplug is handled by udev...
<djdarkman> maccam94: and is there a way to debug that?
<maccam94> check dmesg to see if the device is detected?
<djdarkman> maccam94: nothing
<maccam94> then either udev is dying, it has a bad rule, or your usb port is bad
<mbeierl> lsusb?
<maccam94> that too
<djdarkman> maccam94: than why does it work at boot?
<scoop21> mbeierl: i have 89% full battery after i plug it in or out while i'm on ac the system goes down, its realy bad
<maccam94> djdarkman: do other usb devices work?
<djdarkman> maccam94: nothing at all
<djdarkman> even my built in webcam has issues
<maccam94> then maybe your usb host driver isn't getting loaded
<maccam94> djdarkman: are you sure your system is fully updated?
<djdarkman> yes maccam94
<djdarkman> maybe todays update is not yet installed
<djdarkman> is there an easy way of identifying problems like these or this is a gues game?
<djdarkman> I mean something that would tell me what's going on
<maccam94> djdarkman: it sounds like your usb host driver isn't getting loaded
<djdarkman> maccam94: how can I check that out?
<maccam94> so either there's a problem with the kernel module, or udev isn't loading it
<phoenixz> on 9.10, I want to try to play DVD video but I cant, tells me encrypted DVD's.. What package needs to be installed from that from what repo? I tried apt-cache search but I couldn't find anythighn like libdvdcss
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maccam94> djdarkman: lspci, find the usb controller line, find the kernel module associated with it, and try loading it manually
<djdarkman> maccam94: but my keyboard and mouse are working at the moment, is that driver only responsible for pluging them in after boot?
<diverse_izzue> phoenixz, good that you're trying to play dvd's, i was running into trouble the other day and couldn't find anybody to reproduce... which application are you using?
<maccam94> djdarkman: ...you said none of your usb devices were working
<djdarkman> maccam94: I said none of them work if I plug them in after turning on my system
<djdarkman> maccam94: if I plug them in before I power on my system, than they work
<maccam94> you misunderstood the question then, nvm
<djdarkman> maccam94: if I take one out, and plug it back in right away, it doesn't work anymore
<maccam94> djdarkman: do you see a disconnect event in dmesg?
<djdarkman> I think yes maccam94, but no connect event after
<roffe> I have no idea if this is for karmic or jaunty, but i was trying to install xbmc and it gave me an error saying it couldn't install a few dependencies
<robin0800> Bug or error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/281486/
<maccam94> roffe: are you running karmic or jaunty?
<roffe> karmic
<maccam94> roffe: well if it says it needs some dependencies, look through synaptic for (name)-dev packages
<maccam94> you might be able to get more help in #xbmc-linux
<roffe> maccam94, Thanks, I'll ask there
<scoop21> does anybody use karmic on a laptop with one battery and without a problem at plugging in and out the battery?
<fanf> hello guys
<fanf> So, I have a wireless problem, with network manager. "enable wireless" is always greyed, but I can connect with iwconfig essid ... / dhclient etc
<maccam94> fanf: did you have the wifi switch off at bootup?
<maccam94> (the hardware kill switch)
<fanf> maccam94: no, it was on (I tried both)
<scoop21> where the laptop notebook guys? :)
<maccam94> scoop21: i'm away from a power outlet atm
<fanf> maccam94: but actually, I can make wifi work by hand, it's just network manager that doesn't want to list wifi
<dael99> scoop21: i'm trying this right now
<dael99> scoop21: battery out, no problem...
<maccam94> fanf: i know, i have that issue if i have the wifi turned off at bootup and then turn it on afterwards
<fanf> ho, ok, strange
<dael99> scoop21: battery in, no problem..
<dael99> scoop21: power cable out, no problem-.
<scoop21> ok, i'm very sad about that, i think i'm the only one with the standby problem
<scoop21> hmmm?
<dael99> scoop21: which kinkd of troubles are you getting.
<fanf> maccam94: and if you boot with the switch on, the "enable wireless" is not grayed ?
<scoop21> dael99: but if i install jaunty again, a haven't any problem
<maccam94> fanf: correct
<maccam94> fanf: try keeping your wireless enabled, remove the wireless kernel module, load it again, restart networking, restart network-manager
<dael99> (does anybody knows how to control the WifiLED behaviour, it's always on!!)
<maccam94> (remember to use upstart, not init.d now)
<atrus> i'm playing around with the new indicator stuff. Is there a mail checker/notifier other than evolution I can use?
<fanf>  also tried that
<fanf> aaaaahhhhh
<fanf> I used init.d
<fanf> hum, well, actually it seems that there are only symlink
<mbeierl> maccam94: where do we find info on upstart vs. init.d?  Like how do I restart gdm?
<scoop21> dael99: since i installed karmic my laptop (Samsung R-50) goes down (standby or hilbernate) if i plug in/out battery while Ac is plugged in.
<atrus> also, I don't seem to get notifications when I receive new messages... or a message count, or list of new messages, without actually opening evolution. Is this normal?
<dael99> scoop21: try to fill a bug, doesn't happen to me, so, i don't have a clue how to work this out.
<scoop21> dael99: the same if i plugged in or out ac while battery is plugged in
<maccam94> mbeierl: service (servicename) (command)
<maccam94> (all the services are fully lowercase now as well)
<phoenixz> diverse_izzue: mplayer, dragon, xine, kmplayer, smplayer, vlc, there are lots of em..
<diverse_izzue> i know. i had totem hanging and vlc spitting out errors. let me know how it goes for you
<scoop21> dael99: yes, i fill a bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/432838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432838 in pm-utils "laptop goes standby after ac or battery unplugging" [Undecided,New]
<fanf> well, maccam94, I'm less lucky than you, nothing of the above works... I will wait for a better dist-upgrade
<scoop21> ubottu: that is my bug
<Pici> scoop21: ubottu us a bot
<scoop21> ahh thanks
<maccam94> fanf: you reloaded the module, ran service networking restart, and service network-manager restart?
<fanf> I'm no more lucky with wicd-client... It gets the wireless list correctly, but can't make dhclient work (wpa works, and then froze on "wainting for an ip adress")
<fanf> maccam94: yep
<scoop21> i'm newby in irc thinks
<fanf> and reboot with the swith on
<fanf> (and one other time with the switch off, to be sure :)
<maccam94> strange
<maccam94> fanf: which wifi driver?
<fanf> wl (broadcom 4322 not free)
<maccam94> oh
<maccam94> yuck
<fanf> but the drivers seems to work great, since I'm actually connected
<fanf> but thanks to iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient
<desja004> will a preview of gnome3 be in 9.10?
<desja004> or available ...
<Veinor> my ar9285 keeps dropping my wireless connection
<desja004> for example, the new gnome wm
<trijntje> Will empathy start automatically in karmic? It adds itself to startup applications in jaunty when you install it. I think thats unpleasantly like winows applications
<fanf> well, I will be waiting for better times
<fanf> ciao guys, and maccam94 thank you for the time spent !
<desja004> trijntje: i agree ... start up apps by default, in general, are not a good thing. i want my computer snappy and responsive when i login not already bogged down with apps i won't/might not be using during a session
<trijntje> desja004, is there somewhere I could send a petition? ;)
<bittin> Hello do anyone knows how to do the apt-cache bigger?
<desja004> trijntje: probably launchpad
<desja004> trijntje: but it's definitely a wishlist bug b/c you could disable those apps
<trijntje> desja004, true, but it's still a bad thing. I think ill add a bugreport about it sometime
<desja004> i agree with you
<XDevHald> Who knows how to recover deleted emails from Evolution?
<bittin> got it to work now :)
<bittin> Wizzup: 21
<Wizzup> ?
<mbeierl> <rant>Why do Evolution devs think that HTML mail is a useless feature and refuse to work on it - when I am required to have HTML signature for my corporate email?  Isn't Evo supposed to be aiming itself at corporate usage?!? </rant>
<mbeierl> sorry - just had to get that off my chest
<dwatkins> mbeierl: according to the original RFC, e-mail should be in plain text and have a 4-line signature
<mbeierl> dwatkins: hee hee :)
<dwatkins> mbeierl: I try to adhere to the spirit of that RFC and always send e-mail in plain text
<mbeierl> dwatkins: while I agree, I also use Ubuntu in the corporate environment and sometimes there are policies which violate the RFC...
<dwatkins> mbeierl: I also use ubuntu in a corporate environment (I use thunderbird to connect to an exchange server via IMAP), and technically I'm required to include a large disclaimer at the bottom of my e-mails, but I understand the disclaimer is essentially pointless because it's not legally binding (I am not a lawyer, however)
<DanaG> It's especially silly when those "this is confidential" disclaimers get sent to public mailing lists.
<mbeierl> dwatkins: that's why I use Thunderbird too.  Problem is that Thunderbird (or actually sunbird) cannot do calendar integration using the Outlook Web Access, so my "corporate" calendar is not properly kept up to date and I occasionally am called to task about that.
<dwatkins> mbeierl: I have the same problem, although I'm not expected to use my exchange calendar, so the lightning plugin (i.e. sunbird iirc) suffices for me
<mbeierl> So, in order to use Ubuntu in my corporate env, I am wedged between towing corporate line on email format and towing corporate line on keeping others informed of my availability
<mbeierl> dwatkins: funny the things we do just to entertain ourselves with technology.  I mean, really I /could/ use Windows XP, it's just that fundamentally I am more productive using Linux.
<dwatkins> could you use OWA for the calendar, mbeierl? I know it defeats the point a little
<dwatkins> I started using XP in my current job, then discovered that linux is infinitely more stable etc. and switched
<mbeierl> dwatkins: yes, that's what I do, but it's still going between two products (firefox and thunderbird) to manage what MS Outlook/Exchange users can all in one product.  It makes me feel... weak?
<slytherin> anyone using moovida here on karmic?
<dwatkins> I agree, mbeierl - it would be nice if there were a plugin for thunderbird which actually interfaced with exchange's calendar
<xguru> when i go to System>Admin>Printer then right click properties on active printer and try and print a test page it says "Cups server error: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<xguru> any ideas?
<xguru> printed fine before the upgrade to karmic.  Im fully updated and haven't herd of this issue
<mbeierl> xguru: sorry - just tried - fresh install here - just added new printer (networked) and test page went fine
<slytherin> can anyone please try reproducing this error in moovda - bug 422807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422807 in moovida "No icons on home screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422807
<xguru> hmm...
<vigo> Is there still a dpkg fix or somesuch in terminal?
<yofel> vigo: fix for what?
<xguru> mbeierl: i did "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart" then deleted and reinstalled the printer and it works......sorry for the bother...i should have investigated it alittle more :/
<aelyr> I'm having a problem with udev. It's not recognizing my canon mp 220 printer as a printer, but as a mass storage device( card reader) . Can I force it somehow ?
<mbeierl> xguru: not a problem.  I just wanted to let you know that it was not an across the board problem :)
<slytherin> can anyone please try reproducing this problem - bug bug 422807 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422807 in moovida "No icons on home screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422807
<vigo> yofel: Nothing really, just playing around with it to see what is working smooth.
<mbeierl> slytherin: I have no idea what moovida is, sorry :(
<slytherin> mbeierl: It is successor to elisa media player. It is available in repositories.
<mbeierl> slytherin: installing now... eta 7 min
<jbeitler|m> I have a Nvidia 7600go in my Lappy, does anyone have a trick to install teh nvidia drives, I know you need the patch for the 2.6.3x kernel, but I cant get the patch to take
<slytherin> mbeierl: thanks
<xguru> mbeierl: yea that was my main question.  I didn't want to spend alot of time with it if it was across the board
<xguru> mbeierl: thanks :)
<yofel> jbeitler|m: the nvidia drivers from the repository should work iirc
<mbeierl> xguru: np... that's why we're all here...
<slytherin> jbeitler|m: Why do you need to patch the kernel? Doesn't it work with drivers installed with help of jockey?
<jbeitler|m> yofel: I tried that.. I got a black screen and had to boot to recovery to uninstall it
<slytherin> jbeitler|m: which driver did you install?
<jbeitler|m>  no its a patch for the Nvidia driver not the kernel
<mbeierl> slytherin: background - laptop dell d620, 3g ram, 64 bit os, nvidia GeForce Go 7300, compiz enabled...
<jbeitler|m> 186
<mbeierl> slytherin: (while waiting for moovida)
<jbeitler|m> sorry 185
<yofel> jbeitler|m: and the rest? the complete version number please
<jbeitler|m> yofel: 185.18.36)ubuntu3
<nemo> heh. x² has odd behaviour in gnome calculator
<yofel> hm, that one should work, there was a bug with black screens with the previous version, but that one works fine here.
<nemo> hitting 2 then x² repeatedly yields 2²²² for 3 repetitions
<yofel> (Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M)
<jbeitler|m> 9.10 up to date as of about an hour ago?
<jbeitler|m> the 185 driver should work?
<nemo> which is not 2^8 but rather, in fact, 2^222 :)
<mbeierl> nemo: you need to hit "=" for gnome-calc to perform the equation :)
<nemo> mbeierl: yeah. is odd behaviour is all.
<mbeierl> nemo: oh - I see what you mean
<nemo> is in fact rather nonsensical behaviour
<nemo> that would maaaybe be useful if you could do generic superscript
<nemo> so you oculd type for example 2^324
<nemo> could
<vigo> Galculator?
<nemo> mbeierl: it should either implicitly square as many calculators do, maybe by wrapping brackets, or treat it as higher levels of exponent each time
<nemo> mbeierl: (implcitly do the =)
<mifauna> buenas tardes
<mbeierl> nemo: I see: 2²² = 4194304, which is what you get when you hit 2 and then x² twice
<nemo> my typing sucks since my net connection is slow at the moment
<todd> grub2 broken after update this morning poss due to intermtant internet state wide any reload guides no kernels are accessible win is working can i just reload grub?
<nemo> mbeierl: yep :)  not very useful behaviour at all :)
<DanaG> hmm, can someone tell me what Freenode said when I last left?
<mbeierl> (02:28:48 PM) DanaG left the room (quit: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> So this network really is screwed up.
<DanaG> And oddly enough, trying to ping either inwards (from outside) or outwards (from here)... actually HANGS.
<DanaG> It doesn't time out... it actually hangs.
<DanaG> And ignores ctrl-c.  And doesn't count the time it spent hung.
<dwatkins> sounds like a name-lookup problem DanaG - how does nslookup or host cope with the name?
<DanaG> I'm using the IP address directly.  And it even hangs in the middle of a "flood" ping.
<DanaG> oh, and I've even tried with "-n".
<slytherin> mbeierl: I will be back. Restart required.
<joaopinto> driver issue
<TLF> hello
<TLF> do karmic include a GRUB manager (a GUI)?
<drs305> No. StartUp-Manager can handle some but not all the functions it does for Grub Legacy. And there is improved theming. But no GUI.
<drs305> At least not yet.
<TLF> I see
<TLF> well, I'm asking this because GRUB2 is far more complicated than legacy
<TLF> so a GUI will ease things for a lot of users (even me, that I started using LILO 9 years ago)
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mbeierl> I see slytherin entered ... but no longer here?  I've got "moovida" info for him...
<krushia> how does one remove apport from karmic?
<bjsnider> that's a wicked thought
<mahfouz> did anybody notice that you get certain thumbnails flashing up around the area of the pointer in karmic, sometimes (not at all times) when I hover over links in firefox
<krushia> i mean, how can i get kde's native bug report tool, dr konqi, back
<mahfouz> but also in ubuntu desktop I believe
<bjsnider> remove the bug reporting tool from a bugtesting distro
<mahfouz> I don't know how to file a bug because it's difficult to describe, cannot make a screenshot either so I was asking here to check if the problem is known
<mbeierl> slytherin: aha!  you're back
<slytherin> yes
<krushia> bjsnider: apport is causing nothing but trouble for me. i've disabled it in /etc/default/apport but it is still tainting kdelibs
<mbeierl> slytherin: I get really strange display for the moovida - bottom parts of all text cut off
<mbeierl> slytherin: then it tells me it needs to upgrade itself - at which point it core dumps
<slytherin> he he, lot more problems than me.
<mbeierl> slytherin: yep, sorry.  Did you want me to post the screenshot to the bug?
<ellar> hello, when is the gdm login-facebrowser expected to land in karmic? in beta already?
<gletob> Hey did yesterdays update's completley slow down everyone elses systems?
<XDevHald> gletob: No
<mbeierl> gletob: not here
<XDevHald> gletob: Are you referring to the xorg update?
<XDevHald> Or the GDM?
<slytherin> mbeierl: Don't bother. I am doing it myself.
<mahfouz> and nobody else seeing my flashes around the pointer area in karmic?
<mahfouz> maybe once every 5min
<gletob> XDevHald: That might be it.  A borked Xorg update would explain this.
<Nattgew> mahfouz: no, i haven't noticed that...
<slytherin> ellar: What face browser?
<mbeierl> slytherin: sorry :) Just added my screen shot to the mix - so you can see the cut off menus.  But - if you look - you can see my icons do show up
<XDevHald> gletob: That was my very first guess as it handles the backend and front as well for processing displays
<mahfouz> Nattgew: I have intel video card, and you?
<gletob> Yep 965GM
<slytherin> mbeierl: have you tried disabling compiz?
<mbeierl> slytherin: will do that now
<Nattgew> mahfouz: yes. intel
<cousteau> when will UNR Karmic be released? at the same time than the Desktop Edition, or maybe with a few weeks of delay?
<XDevHald> cousteau: Expected on the 29th of next month.
<mbeierl> slytherin: same display with metacity
<rrva> how do I downgrade from upstart to sysvinit?
<slytherin> hmm
<slytherin> rrva: why do you want to do that?
<cousteau> is there a UNR alpha already?
<rrva> mountall(?) hangs boot process for me since upgrading to upstart from sysvinit. I have cryptdisks, swap never gets activated and fs are read-only. What could be the problem?
<slytherin> rrva: you should file a bug. reverting to sysvinit will probably need more work than getting mountall fixed.
<cousteau> never mind; already found it
<rrva> slytherin: i would file but I only have console. Also X broke
<mbeierl> slytherin: navigating shows all menus, etc, all fonts seem too large for space allocated and then bottoms are chopped off.  but icons are all present.  for me it might just be bad DPI setting (karmic changed the DPI detection so it defaults to 96 again)
<slytherin> rrva: You can discuss the problem on #ubuntu-devel
<lassegul> hi guys. ubiquity seems to crash at about 95%, about the time i install grub. this is what syslog says, logfile a bit long, but its at the end: http://pastebin.com/me28e3db
<slytherin> mbeierl: I am adding few more screenshots all displaying strange behaviour. I am now wondering if this is a moovida problem at all.
<lassegul> what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<lassegul> traceback starts at line 4890
<ellar> slytherin, like the images at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser
<lassegul> installation from usb SD-card reader - worked fine on another computer.
<Nattgew> ellar: that looks cool, i haven't seen that before
<slytherin> ellar: There is face browser but not with all the eye candy on that page
<ellar> Nattgew, thats why i asked for ;-)
<Nattgew> ellar: launchpad says slow progress...
<Nattgew> it's not targeted for karmic
<ellar> yeah, unfortunately
<Nattgew> I think it's from the community themes... in my desktop backgrounds I noticed a "series" of images... it looks like a stack...
<Nattgew> is there some way to make or use that kind of thing with nautilus?
<Guest77038> can anyone point in the direction of how to upgrade my kernal?
<KnifeySpooney> to which version?
<Guest77038>  I am using a server on rackspace cloud and it has the 2.6.24-24-xen kernal
<Guest77038> but the install is 9.04
<KnifeySpooney> you want to upgrade to 2.6.21-11?
<Pici> Guest77038: This channel is only for Karmic (9.10) support.
<Pici> You just asked in #ubuntu-server, so best thing to do would be to be patient there.
<mbeierl> Guest77038: you want "#ubuntu", not "#ubuntu+1"...
<Guest77038> sorry.
<mbeierl> Yay!  Tab completion when cmdline contains spaces is fixed :)
<dwatkins> does bash record commands starting with a space in the history yet, too, mbeierl?
<DanaG> weird... 2.6.31-11-generic won't associate to open access points.
<DanaG> that is, with the backports-modules at least.
<Nattgew> DanaG, what wireless do you have?
<DanaG> Intel 5300.
<iddo> after apt-upgrade i fail to boot even in recovery mode, it gets stuck and i can only do ctrl+alt+del
<iddo> i tried to chroot from live cd and do apt-get grade, but it didnt help
<iddo> any ideas?
<iddo> i meant apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> iddo, can you get to a TTY prompt . ctrl+alt+f1 then upgrade ?
<iddo> i dont have access, only ctrl+alt+del works
<iddo> ctrl+alt+f# stay in black screens
<iddo> but like i said, i chroot from livecd and did upgrade there
<iddo> didnt help:(
<iddo> seems to me to be related to X being started earlier during boot
<iddo> but it's weird because it happens also in recovery mode, that shouldnt launch X, i think?
<iddo> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> iddo, blck scrn yes , but is there prompt like iddo@ubuntu~$ or some such ?
<BluesKaj> like the konsole or terminal , iddo
<iddo> there's flashing underscore, but no keyboard access at all
<BluesKaj> ok, had to know
<iddo> only keyboard combo that i could get to work is ctrl+alt+del
<iddo> maybe i should apt-get remove something from chroot livecd ?
<iddo> or any other ideas?
<phoenixz> iddo: Maybe there is an apt-get option that can return all packages to their previous version?
<BluesKaj>  iddo , a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition. That's how I rescued my install from disaster , you may need to reinstall some apps but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.
<iddo> u mean manual reinstall to same partition will keep entire home dir ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it worked for me twice
<iddo> ok but i'll be kinda scared to count on that, i'll probably also backup some files before
<iddo> but i wonder if i can try something without reinstall....
<BluesKaj> iddo, well I was stuck , I had already backed up my data on another OS .
<puddles> iddo: are you stuck in bootloader or did the kernel already load?
<iddo> yes kernel loads, i get many boot messages, and then it switches to black screen
<puddles> iddo: why not boot to runlevel 1?
<iddo> how?
<puddles> iddo: if using grub, edit the kernel line and add a single digit "1" to the end of the parameter
<iddo> to recovery mode ?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<puddles> what?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, buenos noces to you too :)
<iddo> to normal ubuntu menu item of grub menu, or recovery mode item?
<puddles> iddo: normal item, the change is not permanent if you do it during booting (as the computer boots, press <esc>, then press <e> to edit, etc.)
<iddo> i tried now, added 1 to normal item, still it goes to black screen, but faster
<puddles> iddo: ok, add "init=/bin/bash", what do you get?
<iddo> if i add nomodeset bootcode then the boot msgs stay on screen instead of black screen, but still no keyboard access
<iddo> ok trying init=/bin/bash
<puddles> iddo: oh, perhaps it tries to switch to graphics mode that your card doesn't like
<puddles> iddo: wait
<puddles> iddo: try "vga=normal" first
<iddo> ok
<iddo> ok
<iddo> says deprecated
<iddo> use gfxpayload=text instead
<iddo> still i wonder how come it fails even in recovery mode
<puddles> iddo: sure, you just want to disable fbconsole and use text mode, just in case
<iddo> because recovery mode doesnt try to load X
<iddo> so which bootcodes to try now?
<iddo> should i add 1 runlevel too?
<puddles> iddo: we weren't talking about X ... fbconsole is different from X, but still graphical
 * DanaG wishes we had 2.6.32.  =þ
<DanaG> and r600 KMS.
<iddo> recovery mode uses anything graphical ?
<puddles> iddo: i like how you think
<iddo> i tried gfxpayload=text and runlevel 1, still black screen
<DanaG> hmm, what video driver is loading?
<iddo> supposed to be intel
<DanaG> you could try radeon.goaway=1  (it doesn't matter what you put instead of "goaway", as long as it's actually an invalid parameter.)
<iddo> i915
<DanaG> ah.
<mythomaniac> i'm a little taken back on how bug filing works with lunchpad.... for one there seems to be a lot of old bug, and two there seems to be a lot of those bugs which never get tagged (severity level) which i assume as not being looked at - do the ubuntu devs actually look at those bugs being reported?
<puddles> iddo: i forgot if the fbcon parameter is fbcon=no or fbcon=none ... try it with "fbcon=no vga=normal 1"
<iddo> ok
<DanaG> anyway, the idea is to apply an invalid option.
<DanaG> that'll prevent i915 from loading.
<puddles> iddo: if control-alt-delete works then your kernel really didn't die so it's likely not a hard lockup
<iddo> i still get black screen
<puddles> iddo: to confirm, if you still get black screen, i would try to log in blind (log in as root, type in password, wait a second or two and type in "eject" then if your cdrom tray ejects then you know you're seeing black screen because of bad video mode)
<iddo> it's eee pc, no cdrom
<iddo> i can try to type reboot
<puddles> iddo: or perhaps log in blind, then try to play MP3 song or something
<dutchie> what's going on here? Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox-3.5
<dutchie> Seeing it on boot and either side of AppArmor starting/stopping
<iddo> i tried, i see login/pwd i type on screen, but doesnt seem to have effect if i try to type reboot etvc
<iddo> etc
<iddo> i also see apparmor msgs on boot
<puddles> iddo: hmmm ... hmmm ... the plot thickens.  so you do have video, kernel is alive, but no /bin/login?  hmm.  what about switching console?  (ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2, etc. up to f8 or so?)
<iddo> last msgs i see are some audit operations
<iddo> ctrl+alt+f# stay in black screens
<puddles> iddo: time to boot it with init=/bin/bash :-)
<iddo> only way i managed to avoid the blank black screen is nomodeset bootcode
<iddo> ahh ok
<iddo> trying
<DanaG> hmm, do you have a spare computer around?  if so, try setting up ssh, and all that.
<n1ckr> What are the common reasons for slow boot (nearly twice Jaunty for me) ?
<DanaG> ssh servers are a very useful thing to have on development boxes.
<diverse_izzue> dutchie, i think that's supposed to be so - firefox is shipped with an apparmor profile but it's not enabled by defualt
<dutchie> is there a reason for that? seems stupid..
<n1ckr> I've managed to shave 6s by removing couchdb
<DanaG> couchdb?  is that like a database of furniture?  =þ
<puddles> n1ckr: try bootchart?
<iddo> that worked ! using just init=/bin/bash bootcode
<iddo> now what... :)
<n1ckr> puddles, I have...
<puddles> iddo: something is screwed in your init sequence :-)  i dunno ... check?  heh heh, sorry
<n1ckr> udev seems to sit and wait for 6s, but not sure what i can do about that
<puddles> iddo: init=/bin/bash means bypassing the normal init daemon and just gives you a shell directly, this is bad for your system (shutdown / reboot will be unclean)
<n1ckr> even taking that 6s off still would be over 20s boot, where jaunty was 14s
<puddles> iddo: however, it'll work for emergencies
<DanaG> Same for me.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-8.png
<iddo> trying to get network access
<diverse_izzue> dutchie, it's new and people think it needs more testing before being enabled by default
<iddo> i see eth0 in ifconfig -a
<iddo> but dhcpclient doesnt exist?
<puddles> iddo: ifconfig it manually then, or run dhcpcd perhaps?
<dutchie> diverse_izzue: ah, ok
<larsemil> flashplugin broken?
<diverse_izzue> dutchie, if you wanna help, enable it and report issues if you have some
<iddo> sbin/dhcpclient exists, hmm gives msgs about read-only filesystem
<puddles> iddo: mount -o rw,remount /
<n1ckr> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9048/riverkarmic200909299.png
<larsemil> hey guys, installing flashplugin-nonfree does not give me flash support in firefox..? is it a bug or do i do anything wrong?
<iddo> puddles: that worked, i now have network access
<iddo> doing apt-get update
<iddo> but i already did it before from livecd chroot
<legend2440> i just installed karmic. i'm getting grub error. i'm using karmic livecd. how do i fix this?
<KnifeySpooney> larsemil: Maybe try installing from source - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<legend2440> grub error  15
<n1ckr> larsemil, does flash show up as a plugin in FF ?
<iddo> maybe i should try to apt-get remove something ?
<puddles> iddo: possible, it's up to you now :-)  i don't know the exact specifics of your situation but i got you to this point
<scoop21> Hi guys in the hous,
<scoop21> e
<larsemil> n1ckr: no not at all
<puddles> larsemil: did you restart firefox?
<scoop21> does anybody knows about problems with pm-utils and acpi on laptops?
<larsemil> puddles: yes
<scoop21> that laptops goes standby if battery plugged in or out while ac plugged in?
<n1ckr> larsemil, how did you install, did you notice if flashplugin downloaded ?
<duffydack> anyone around to help decifer why my sound is too darn loud even when at low levels, and also why volume control moves different channels sliders.
<puddles> duffydack: alsamixer, turn down master / pcm to where it's not being amplified (0.0db gain)
<puddles> duffydack: and you can generally control whether the volume control changes master or pcm channel
<duffydack> master has no affect on volume.. it was set at 0..
<duffydack> looking at alsamixer, when I adjust volume with the gnome applet, it adjusts pcm and master mono (my subwoofer) I dont see where to set it to control 1 channel
<larsemil> n1ckr: i did a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<duffydack> puddles, it actually depends what output/connector I choose as to how sound works (or doesnt....)
<puddles> duffydack: how so?
<duffydack> puddles, dude, its a mess
<puddles> duffydack: start at the beginning? :-)
<larsemil> n1ckr: well i had to install it manually. but that ofcourse works as well. thanks and good night
<duffydack> puddles, I wish it was more like jaunty, thats absolutely perfect for me.
<duffydack> puddles, the output "connector" in the sound pref util, has to be one of the amplified ones or there is no sound.  and the amplified ones are too loud..If i set alsamixer to how I want it, and then touch the gnome volume control, it blows all those settings away and blows my head off in terms of sound.
<duffydack> puddles, ive been trying daily live images on a usb stick on a regular basis to see if it improves but its been the same since alpha5
<duffydack> which was my first look at 9.10
<duffydack> puddles, and to get alsamixer to show 0.00db I have to set the channel to 100
<maxb> Is anyone else experiencing gdm showing up "unthemed" in the sense that the colours and controls look the way the desktop looks when gnome-settings-daemon crashes?
<maxb> Also is anyone else finding the "gdm is ready" sound announcement playing long before gdm is actually ready?
<n1ckr> maxb, yes
<legend2440> grub.cfg says   set root=(hd1,1)  it should be   set root=(hd0,0).  how do i change this. grub.cfg   says   # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<n1ckr> just like win xp does :P
 * maxb prepares to hunt/file bugs
<maxb> please let me know if you know of numbers already :-)
<n1ckr> nah, i dunno if its a bug (reported)
<mphill> is the fsck issue still occuring, anyone know?
<maxb> supposedly fixed
<joaopinto> mphill, there is ppl reporting it on vbox
<joaopinto> I am not sure it's vbox specific
<mphill> oh, i was having it on my desktop
<joaopinto> maxb, there is ppl reporting it right now
<maxb> some of the fsck issues are definitely fixed. Apparently not all
<mphill> it pretty much took out my system the other week, but i would like to dist-upgrade again maybe
<mphill> ok
<mphill> i will hold off then
<joaopinto> mphill, last week issue was fixed
<joshua__> hello
<scoop21> no laptop guys here now?
<joshua__> i installed 9.10 on my desktop, with vista side by side... so now when it goes to grub i don't see an option to boot into windows...
<paul65> DasEI: loaded vmware server 1.06, config looked like it worked, but console won't run
<puddles> joshua__: easy to add option back to grub's menu.lst
<joshua__> how do i do that puddles?
<jemark> scoop21, i'm using a laptop
<DasEi> paul65: you tried it in karmic ? no idea for that
<puddles> joshua__: make a new entry, "windows<cr>rootnoverify (hd0,0)<cr>chainloader +1"  <- i'm guessing it's hd0,0 but that's pretty common, first bios hard drive, first partition
<scoop21> hi jemark, do you have any standby problem after plugging battery or ac ?
<joshua__> i think it is the second partition, it has a recovery partition
<RAOF> joshua__: New install?  If so, there's a known-bug with the alpha 6 installer in that it didn't pick up other operating systems.
<joaopinto> joshua__, you need to run: sudo os-prober
<joaopinto> and then, update-grub
<RAOF> Well, technically just "sudo update-grub", because update-grub calls os-prober.
<jemark> scoop21, i have no idea. i have not tried to put karmic in standby yet
<RAOF> puddles: If they've just done a fresh install they've got grub2, which doesn't use menu.lst.
<joshua__> thanks jemark
<joshua__> i mean joaopinto
<scoop21> jemark: no, i meant, if i plugg in/out battery while i'm on ac the system goes down after a few seconds
<jemark> joshua__, u're welcome
<sergiumihai> anyone know, how to know what codecs totem is using to play files? (I have installed libxine codecs but still can't play files)
<jemark> scoop21, maybe you would report that as a bug. strange behaviour...
<joshua__> how come i only get an option for a partial upgrade?
<maxb> Hmm, well, my gdm-is-unstyled issue turned out to be a side-effect of bug 438561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438561 in gdm "package gdm 2.28.0-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438561
<scoop21> jemark: i've done, but no answer:'(
<jemark> good night everyone!
<jemark> got to sleep now. until next time... :-)
<scoop21> bye bye
<sergiumihai> can play them with gxine, with totem cannot
<sergiumihai> gg
<yofel> sergiumihai: afaik totem uses gstreamer by default, so search for the gstreamer-plugins-* packages
<paul65> DasEi: no it is in Hardy
<sergiumihai> yofel and to remove it yes?
<sergiumihai> )
<dutchie> anybody else having problems with xplash getting stuck after the logon screen?
<yofel> sergiumihai: no, if you want to use gstreamer you'll need them, but you could first try to install 'totem-xine' maybe that will help
<duffydack> i give up.  cant get sound volumes to do what I need..back to jaunty
<RAOF> yofel: Handy hint: in Karmic, totem-xine does nothing but depend on totem-gstreamer :)
<RAOF> Totem dropped the xine backend.
<yofel> uuups.. thx RAOF - didn't know that :)
<sergiumihai> yofel, had installed totem-xine, that didn't helped, but there is an gstramer-plugins-good  ..
<RAOF> sergiumihai: Totem doesn't say "I don't have a codec for this, would you like to search for codecs?" when you try to play the file?
<grodius> Hello friends I am ready to join karmic where can i find infos on how to install the beta?
<sergiumihai> RAOF it search for gstreamer codecs that i don't really like.. i prefer libxine
<sergiumihai> -)
<RAOF> grodius: First, you wait until the beta is released... :)
<RAOF> sergiumihai: Any particular reason?  You won't be able to get totem to use libxine anymore :)
<grodius> RAOF: i seee... oops i thought we were already in oct
<sergiumihai> RAOF in previos version of ubuntu i just deleted all gstramer plugins and then libxine works with totem
<sergiumihai> :D
<sergiumihai> RAOF, then i will use gxine probaly..
<vigo> grodius: Is alpha6 now, or more
<RAOF> sergiumihai: Upstream stopped supporting the libxine backend.  In fact, upstream stopped supporting backends at all, on the basis that they're needlessly complex.
<RAOF> sergiumihai: If you haven't tried gstreamer for a couple of releases, it might be worth a try.  It's been some time since it's failed to play a file I've thrown at it - with the partial exception of DVD playback, but that seems to work in Karmic now, too.
<RAOF> (Now that I've remembered to set the region on my DVD drive)
<vigo> grodius: Here is the link: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6 , caution and stuff applies, make a backup of any thing that you are not wanting to lose.
<dael99> it is supossed that exteenal packages like skype for jaunty gets error while installing??
<TheInfinity> dael99: maybe? ;)
<RAOF> dael99: Supposed to?  No.  Surprising?  Again, no.  There's no guarantee that Jaunty packages will work on Karmic.
<dael99> but, when i force them with dpkg -i they work flawlessly!!
<dael99> when trying to install them i get an error in gdebi
<dael99> should i post it?
<RAOF> dael99: I _think_ that's a know bug in gdebi.
<RAOF> s/know/known/g
<BluesKaj> dael99, stay with dpkg -i , the gdebi installer isn't reliable
<dael99> but what should we do with new users??
<dael99> is there any way to help them out with this??
<dael99> I mean Skype, Nero Linux and those I won't use, but other will???!
<dael99> maybe add a button to --force-all ??
<yofel> dael99: do you use gdebi-gtk and get something about a bad file descriptor?
<RAOF> dael99: That probably wouldn't be acceptable.  We don't want to make it _too_ easy to seriously break your system (and an unfortunate --force-all can render your system unbootable).
<dael99> yofel: yes.
<dael99> RAOF: indeed.
<yofel> dael99: then you are suffering from bug 388953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388953 in vte "bad file descriptor on .deb install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388953
<dael99> well, thanks.
<sergiumihai> anyone know what is Ubuntu one? Some hack tool?
<sergiumihai> spy tool
<sergiumihai> D
<sergiumihai> Ubuntu One helps you store, sync and share
<sergiumihai> ok.
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-30
<Gumby> does anyone here know where the 'empathy' IM client goes when minimized?
<RAOF> To the notification applet.
<test34> mine stays in the task bar
<test34> if I close it it doesnt go in the notification applet, and I don't know how to bring it back (the process is still running)
<Gumby> hrm, mine doesnt go to the notification applet and it does not go to the taskbar either.  I have to go to the applications menu and reopen empathy.  It just brings the previously opened session up, but other than that, there is no way of getting it back that I can see
<XDevHald> Is it possible to downgrade Nautilus?
<itsjareds> XDevHald: Why? If you absolutely must downgrade, you can install nautilus from source. I don't see a reason to as this may cause problems
<XDevHald> It's not for me, it's for a member on the forum with 9.04
<itsjareds> Well you could try installing an older version of nautilus from source
<iflema> can ya not use alt e.g thunar or dolphin
<Dai> he said downgrade, not "replace with an entirely unsuitable alternative" :)
<iflema> wooo
<Dai> though to be fair, thunar is mostly suitable as an alternative.
<iflema> eye of the beholder
<NoCode> Has the intel HDA sound issues been fixed yet?
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: works here just fine
<NoCode> I tried karmic a while ago, the volume kept on messing right up. Especially the volume keys on my laptop and sound applet. The sound would increase very loudly with the slightest adjustment.
<NoCode> Not sure if it's still doing it
<ActionParsnip> try a live cd or usb install to test
<Tronic> At least on HP laptops the volume keys are very bad in Ubuntu.
<itsjareds> Does anyone know how to install AWN on Karmic?
<NoCode> Yeah, I'm going to get the latest alpha, and do a LiveUSB install
<Tronic> It doesn't help that the buttons on the hardware suck, but once they finally react to your presses, the adjustment is extremely rapid.
<Tronic> And laggy, so Ubuntu keeps flashing that volume bar for a while after you release the button.
<ActionParsnip> itsjareds: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Tronic> Not sure if this is already fixed in Karmic, haven't used the buttons for a while.
<iflema> karmic beta in couple of days
<iflema> peoples
<Tronic> Another volume control issue is that the mute button does not actually mute the device, but apparently just powers off its opamps.
<itsjareds> ActionParsnip: Oh! Heh, I tried all the other combinations except for avant-window-manager
<itsjareds> thanks
<ActionParsnip> itsjareds: apt-cache search avant   would show it
<itsjareds> Yeah i didn't know the full name was avant, I searched for awn
<Tronic> The result: the sound stops only a little while after the mute is activated and it goes very distorted before fading out.
<ActionParsnip> itsjareds: suprised it didnt show
<Voss> So when are we gonna see a beta?
<ActionParsnip> !releaseschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releaseschedule
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Voss> !releaseschedule
<Lars_G> One month to go, do you think it's time enough?
<Lars_G> to fix it all?
<aboSamoor> any help with slow booting 60+ seconds !
<aboSamoor> ?
<Lars_G> I still have so many power troubles :( I wonder if I should dig deeper and report
<Ravenkin> So did the update today nuke anyone's install besides mine?  Apparently everything in my boot folder is gone, can anyone help me with that?
<Lars_G> Ravenkin: mione's still there
<ActionParsnip> Ravenkin: sudo update-grub
<Ravenkin> Well there is nothing in my boot folder, and I have an encrypted drive and can't get to my stuff.  It starts to boot up and after it prompts for the encryption password scrolls passed some stuff and then just sits there doing nothing, any help?
<Lars_G> But now when I start, gnome (netbook remix) hangs up while starting
<Lars_G> so I need to restar gdm and relogin
<hardyl> I have 1,000 files in Rhythmbox assessed and many radio stations adopted  - and now I can't transfer my settings to another account - I'm desperate
<hardyl> just copy /home/USER/.gnome2/rhythmbox don't do it
<pwnguin> lemme check my bash history
<pwnguin> hardyl: its .local/share/rhythmbox
<hardyl> Itry ... thnks
<hardyl>  I'll try ... thanks
<hardyl> pwnguin: did it ... it work's ... you win a free download of ubuntu karmic :))
<pwnguin> i'd rather have a free download of banshee trunk for karmic ;)
<pwnguin> say what you will about mono, but at least banshee downloads my podcasts
<hardyl> I have no idea what a "banshee trunk" is ... sounds funny
<hardyl> URL?
<pwnguin> banshee is like rhythmbox
<pwnguin> "trunk" is jargon meaning the latest development snapshot of the sourcecode
<hardyl> k
<pwnguin> 1.4 is packaged in ubuntu already, but the 1.5 branch has a rhythmbox importer
<hardyl> I'll have a eye on it
<hardyl> <pwnguin> banshee hav a lot dependencys ... so far I'll keep the standard apps ... I try bunshee after the release
<hardyl> bunshee > banshee
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> mono is big
<hardyl> may the power with mono
<hardyl> ;)
<Lars_G> uh uh UH AH AH AH AH AH UH!!!!
 * Lars_G smears a banana in the wall
<hardyl> :-x
<Lars_G> btw those are monkey onnomatopoeia in spanish, IDK the ones you use in the us
<Nitsuga> eek!
<Ravenkin> I'm getting failed to fetch when I do a sudo apt-get can anyone help
<Lars_G> updated the repos?
<virtuald> did apt recently get a lot faster?
<XDevHald> virtuald: I have noticed myself that it pulls 2mbps on downloading.
<XDevHald> I average 800kbps on my download.
<lubosz> maybe the repos are waiting for some more karmic users to get slower ^^
<test34> Anyone else have this problem with empathy where it doesn't show up in the Notification Area ?
<XDevHald> test34: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/434121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434121 in empathy "no notification area for new empathy update" [Undecided,Invalid]
<test34> XDevHald,it says that the status of this bug was changed to invalid.. that doesn't seem right
<XDevHald> test34: If you uncheck "Use message indicators" in the notification tab in preferences, it will display the icon.
<XDevHald> This message was proposed to the bug reporter by Ken VanDine who issued the option.
<XDevHald> Right-click on the notification area, then goto Preferences, you will see the Use Message Indicators
<S33K3R> i'm using a 4mbps DSL connection. can anyone please tell me how i can tweak my karmic to maximise my connection?
<XDevHald> test34: My apologies, this will be done in Empathy
<test34> XDevHald, yes that fixed it but I just don't see why that show/hide the icon
<test34> ok
<XDevHald> So this did fix the issue with the icon showing?
<XDevHald> *Not
<test34> yes it did show the icon, but I dont know why the icon has anything to do with that checkbox
<test34> "Use message indicators"
<XDevHald> This relates to the script notifying the application to send it self to the notification area.
<test34> not very clear
<luckyone> hello all - any ideas why xsplash is taking 100% of cpu on boot?
<test34> I understand what you said, but the default should probably show it in the notificationa area (and the checkbox should probably say something idfferent)
<S33K3R> anyone please?
<luckyone> it seeems to just sit there, hung
<XDevHald> test34: Agreed, but this is how the development has been published.
<XDevHald> For further support on this you can see: #ubuntu-bugs
<XDevHald> They will assist you on the issue with this confusion.
<test34> thanks XDevHald
<XDevHald> You are very welcome test34
<bjsnider> S33K3R, no tweaking necessary
<luckyone> is acpi being deprecated in karmic?
<luckyone> something is telling my netbook to suspend when ac_adapter.present toggles
<barberio> Hi. Anyone awake, and able to help with NetworkManager issues?
<iflema> issue?
<barberio> Keeps clobbering /etc/network/interfaces set ifconfigs to deconfigure the interfaces.
<barberio> Attempts to set up NetworkManager aren't working, as any time I edit an interface in it, all my changes are reset to the defaults.
<luckyone> barberio: I was having that issue last night
<barberio> How did you resolve it?
<luckyone> not sure that I did
<luckyone> I was trying to hardcode an IP address so I could reconfigure my router
<iflema> barberio: setup how?
<luckyone> ended up having to use my work laptop
<barberio> iflema: This box needs a static IP, and is to use it's own DNS.
<luckyone> barberio: Yeah, I couldn't set a static IP last night
<luckyone> it would crash NetworkManager, then when I would re-open, changes were gone
<barberio> Network Manager seems to be a world of hurt if you don't want to use dchp. There needs to be a much easier path to remove it, and go back to hand written configuration for networking interfaces.
<barberio> I can't seem to do that anymore!
<luckyone> does it overwrite changes to /etc/network/interfaces when you make them manually?
<barberio> No. It just deconfigures the interface.
<luckyone> snap-foo
<luckyone> well beta is out in two days :)
<barberio> How do I disable NetworkManager, and prevent anything else from re-enabling it?
<barberio> It seems to be a upstart managed thing now... but there's no apparent exposed management of that.
<XDevHald> barberio: System > Administration > Startup Applications > Select the network manager and delete it from the startup. This is one way of doing it.
<iflema> barberio: do you try to edit the dhcp (auto whatever) or do u delete and start fresh?
<barberio> I've tried editing it, I've tried deleting it from fresh, I've even apt-get purged it and deleted the config directories in the user dir and /etc/
<iflema> while editing at the network man gui.... do you add mac address
<barberio> Tried that. Still doesn't work.
<iflema> alpha6?
<barberio> Did an apt-get update recently.
<iflema> k
<RAOF> I actually found setting a static IP in network manager quite easy; what' sfailing for you?
<iflema> HER HER
<iflema> E E
<iflema> M
<iflema> WORKS WELL
<iflema> lo
<iflema> l
<barberio> Raof: It doesn't save the changes to it's config files.
<RAOF> Hm.
<iflema> gui format a little odd but does function
<RAOF> Well, I haven't tried it in the last couple of weeks, and there have obviously been some changes to network-manager.  Presumably there's a bug to be filed.
<RAOF> But when I did try it, it was as easy as "edit the connection, change DHCP to static, add all the info, save"
<barberio> And *something* has aptitude convinced it has to install network-manager.
<iflema> things that make ya go hmm
<RAOF> "aptitude why" suggests that ubuntu-desktop Recommends: network-manager-gnome, which depends on network-manager; you should be able to remove it if you really want to.
<barberio> Actually, my local aptitude's dependancies cache was screwed up.
<barberio> I just cleared a little loop.
<barberio> It was installing network-manager to satisfy a dependancy needed by network-manager.
<barberio> Now to reboot it just to test that it's truly pulled out all trace of NM, and left me with hand written network confs
<barberio> We still need the equivalent of a 'big red button' to push to tell NM that it does not manage this or that interface.
<RAOF> barberio: It (should) have one already; anything you manually configure in interfaces.
<barberio> Apparently not.
<RAOF> If that's not working, there's another bug to file :)
<RAOF> Welcome to the alpha :)
<iflema> :)
<barberio> Everything else has been working fine for me... except for Network Manager...
<barberio> 620 bugs filed against NM... Do I really feel up to checking each of those to see if it's a duplicate issue...
<nick125> Hrm...just curious, has the new GDM theme been implemented?
<barberio> Yes. Just saw it.
<nick125> Hmm. It's still not showing up for me :(
<barberio> It's now brown.
<iflema> lol
<BluesKaj> brown and orange cartoons :)
<nick125> It looks like plain GTK to me
<BluesKaj> couldn't resist
<BluesKaj> anyway , nite folks , sacktime here
<DanaG> grr, every time I try to alt-f2 to open something that's on my ntfs partition, I get:
<DanaG> bash: Documents/bioengineering.doc: cannot execute binary file
<abarbaccia> hey my volume applet disappeared recently from the tray. is this a known bug / how can i restore?
<abarbaccia> sorry, that sounded like a newb question - it's not in the applet list which is why i cannot add  it back
<luckyone> I find it strange that nfs-common doesn't come included with ubuntu
<luckyone> is nfs not the standard way to share files on linux systems, is it not the best?
<abarbaccia> luckyone: there are several different ways and from my understanding, when you go to "share" it lets you choose which option and ensures the proper packages get installed.
<abarbaccia> better question for #ubuntu as this is mainly for dev
<luckyone> abarbaccia: hmmm... I am talking more from the consumer of a network share
<abarbaccia> luckyone: true, dunno about that one
<luckyone> abarbaccia: for instance, the ability to browse samba shares is built in, but mounting an nfs share requires an apt-get install of nfs-common
<luckyone> good night all
<mjbrooks> especially quiet in here tonight
<wahnfrieden> what this?
<wahnfrieden> thank
<bullgard4> How to persuade Karmic to print on virtual console #1 more startup messages than by default?
<sageNsand> Using Empathy in a IRC chat room for a while the scroll bar gets relative short. I notice the chat room screen stops rolling upward and the scroll bar starts to creep upward and that means I can't see the most recent text posted in the room, I have to keep dragging it down to see the new posts. I can select clear from the menu but in a short time it starts creeping up again. This also happened with Pidgin in my 9.04 box. Has anyone experienced
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> any idea about the problem with notes
<DKcross> ?
<Adapter> hi @ all
<DKcross> stickynotes
<kielanmatt> hi
<kielanmatt> why didnt my kernel upgrade from 27 to 31
<nhasian> kielanmatt, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<iflema> DKcross: no big deal.... tis an alpha
<eagles0513875> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<eagles0513875> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in karmic
<popey> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<eagles0513875> popey: is the suhosin security package included as a dependency now for php on kubuntu
<vega> i just run an upgrade and updated packages were: libnm-glib2 libnm-util1 network-manager tasksel tasksel-data. Now it says i need to reboot, exactly which one of those requires a reboot and why??
<popey> !info php5-suhosin
<ubottu> php5-suhosin (source: php-suhosin): advanced protection module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.28-1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 224 kB
<voidmage> vega: probably network-manager to make sure it's restarted
<eagles0513875> popey: i dont think thats right
<voidmage> I noticed the new human and human-clearlooks themes replaced the window icon with a generic menu button. How can I get the window icon back?
<popey> eagles0513875: you don't think what is right?
<eagles0513875> voidmage: there is an update for it today btw for nm
<vega> voidmage: "make sure", it cannot be restarted without a reboot .. ?
<eagles0513875> popey: that its optional
<vega> this starts to resemble windows more and more..
<popey> eagles0513875: surely that answers your question then?
<vega> "boot just in case"
<eagles0513875> nm popeyits suggested
<eagles0513875> vega: not sure if he means to restart the network via script /etc/init.d/networking restart
<popey> it doesnt mean anything other than what it says, restart the machine
<kielanmatt> what if i have old grub?
<popey> and it would be sudo service NetworkManager restart
<popey> kielanmatt: upgrade it?
<kielanmatt> mkayy
<kielanmatt> whre is the grub file
<kielanmatt> sorry for asking
<popey> what do you mean "grub file"?
<kielanmatt> menu.lst or something
<popey>  /boot/grub
<kielanmatt> thx
<kielanmatt> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=f16668c5-69ff-4367-87c5-c4cca0aa1c0d ro quiet splash vga=795
<kielanmatt> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<kielanmatt> do i just change the numbers to 31-11
<popey> no
<nhasian> whoops that would be a problem
<popey> don't edit that directly, what happens if you run sudo update-grub  ?
<nhasian> if you already have downloaded the newer kernel, type "sudo update-grub"
<kielanmatt> thx
<vega> well if it says "need to restart, do it now or later" i think it's quite clear
<kielanmatt> forgot about hta
<vega> but anyway, i think it's not necessary, there seems to be more and more booting nowadays
<nhasian> this may be a silly question, but is there not a way to change the sound effects?  (via a gui i mean) Like startup, shutdown, messages, etc
<vega> nhasian: system -> preferences -> sound ?
<nhasian> vega, thats where i first looked but I dont see any way of changing sound effects.
<vega> hm, only seems to be on/off type selection
<vega> well, who wants those sounds anyway :)
<nhasian> vega, the main reason is because empathy which is the default IM client now will not playback any sound effects unless they are selected in gnome-sounds
<nhasian> and since gnome-sounds doesnt have a section for empathy sounds, the upshot is that empathy is dead silent.
<vega> sounds like a bug
<nhasian> I get no audible notification when an instant message arrives, or a file transfer waiting, or a video conference attempt
<nhasian> its not a bug with empathy.  its a bug with gnome-sounds
<vega> perhaps this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubuntu-sounds/+bug/400485 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed]
<oldude67> i wonder why with lxde desktop i have to always reload alsa to get my sound working after a reboot?
<nhasian> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/400485
<nhasian> oops you beat me to it
<vega> :) importance "low" seems a bit underestimated..
<nhasian> holy crap as of yesterday no work is done on it?
<nhasian> i dont care how polished and feature rich empathy is, without sound notifications it is useless to me
<nhasian> who do I need to talk to to get the ball rolling on getting sound effects for empathy in gnome-sounds?
<iflema> poor pidgin
<nhasian> I guess i need to talk to whoever is in charge of the default Ubuntu Sound Theme
<darthtuv0k> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7857305
<darthtuv0k> sudo modprobe w83627ehf force_id=0x8860
<darthtuv0k> FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/2.6.31-6-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): Device or resource busy
<darthtuv0k> This does not work on 9.10
<voidmage> Is anyone else having trouble getting snd-hda-intel ICH9 to work?
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> has anyone tried their webcam and found it no longer works?
<aprilhare> i previously used the 2.6.31 kernel with jaunty and it worked - but under karmic i get this weird distorted useless video from my webcam
<aprilhare> this is using the cheese application
<dns53> has anyone got a fix for the network manger dns problems?
<sageNsand> Using Empathy in a IRC chat room for a while the scroll bar gets relative short. I notice the chat room screen stops rolling upward and the scroll bar starts to creep upward and that means I can't see the most recent text posted in the room, I have to keep dragging it down to see the new posts. I can select clear from the menu but in a short time it starts creeping up again. This also happened with Pidgin in my 9.04 box. Has anyone exp
<sageNsand> erienced the same?
<eagles0513875> dns53: wired or wifi
<dns53> 3g,  i was at work connected to wired, i suspended and connected my 3g and no dns server is configured
<eagles0513875> dns53: im no help there thought it was on a laptop or something
<eagles0513875> after todays update wired and wifi work fine in regards to dns and everything
<dns53> keep the ip of opendns's servers in a text file
<eagles0513875> to be honest never worked with opendns i use my isp dns
<aprilhare> gfloppy is missing from karmic? hmmm
<eagles0513875> !info gfloppy
<ubottu> Package gfloppy does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !gfloppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfloppy
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: guess it has been removed :(
<CyberZet> :)
<aprilhare> gnome-utils offers it
<aprilhare> but... it's already installed...
<CyberZet> GFloppy is part of Gnome
<aprilhare> gnome-utils is part of gnome
<CyberZet> yea :)
<aprilhare> reinstalled. still no gfloppy
<CyberZet> People are still using Floppys in the 21st century?
<CyberZet> amazing!
<aprilhare> gnome-utils is missing lots of stuff. its size has gone down from 4.7 MB in 2.26.0-0ubuntu1_amd64 to 835.3 kB in 2.28.0-0ubuntu1_amd64
<aprilhare> not just gfloppy methinks.
<dns53> maybe
<aprilhare> check it out for yourself dns53
<dns53> what tools are in there, i don't remember needing it
<aprilhare> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/gnome-utils/2.28.0-0ubuntu1
<bullgard4> How can I get more startup message output on my virtual console #1 when booting?”
<bullgard4> I swiched the splash screen off, of course.
<AnAnt> anyone knows how I can take a screenshot of xsplash ?
<dns53> in the kernel line in grub/lilo you get rid of quiet
<AnAnt> sudo fbgrab -c 7 /tmp/g.png , but that didn't work
<dns53> AnAnt run ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<floating> how many hours til beta release
<robin0800> floating: 24+
<joaopinto> floating, if you are impatient just download and test the beta iso
<robin0800> joaopinto: not sure you can get a beta iso yet?
<joaopinto> yes you can, for testing, if critical problems are found it will is the final beta iso yet
<joaopinto> robin0800, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<robin0800> joaopinto: link?
<joaopinto> ...wil not be...
<Amaranth> don't give that out to everyone...
<Amaranth> Most people aren't interested in helping to test the beta, they just want shiny
<joaopinto> Amaranth, well, the description is clear, if people choose to ignore it that's another issue :)
<Amaranth> ...
<eagles0513875> betas out tomorrow isnt it :)
<eagles0513875> !info flea
<ubottu> Package flea does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !flea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flea
<floating> :>
<Amaranth> joaopinto: And if those people kill the server and the release is delayed because it can't get testing?
<joaopinto> there was a call for iso testing, there aren't that much results
<joaopinto> Amaranth, if that is the case, there was a fundamental infrastructure error, it's preferable to have a delayed tested release, to an untested one because there was no infrastructure available
<joaopinto> Amaranth, there was a public call for iso testing on planet ubuntu in case you didn't see it
<joaopinto> I mean, fundamental infrastructure planning error
<joaopinto> anyway I was not advocating to advertise the isos, just suggesting that it could and should be tested :)
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<joaopinto> hi ActionParsnip1
<floating> i can't wait for the lubuntu, I wonder if it is possible to choose the desktop environment during the installation, and then just manualla remove/install apps ?
<floating> like install that beta tomorrow with lxde somehow ?
<ActionParsnip1> floating: there is a Lubuntu testing ISO if yuo wish
<ActionParsnip1> there are bugs with the installer
<floating> oh
<floating> I know about one testing iso which is only a live cd where the installer doesnt work
<floating> and someone on the lubuntu room said that the installer is not really implemented
<ActionParsnip1> floating: http://download.lxde.org/lubuntu-9.10/
<floating> yeah, those are not installable
<ActionParsnip1> floating: true but its very good with RAM so the livecd runs quite hansomly
<ActionParsnip1> floating: you can use tools to put the ISO on a USB ;)
<eagles0513875> !usb | floating
<ubottu> floating: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<floating> ok,tx, i might try..
<ActionParsnip1> does anyone know the alternative to keyserver.ubuntu.com please
<TheInfinity> ActionParsnip1: any keyserver you want
<TheInfinity> they are all synced
<ActionParsnip1> sweet
<ActionParsnip1> thanks, used pool.sks-keyservers.net
<ActionParsnip1> they should just change keyserver.ubuntu.com into a load balancing server for the other key servers, makes sense
<eagles0513875> ya took ages to upload my key till i did it by using a txt file which i then uploaded to the  server via website ActionParsnip1
<xguru> is everything on par for the beta version tomorrow?
<ActionParsnip1> xguru: been 100% fine here since alpha 2
<xguru> yea iv been alright... minor stuff like cups hanging and upgrade uninstalled users and groups...  but i think the release is due out tomorrow
<xguru> kinda wondering what will be in the beta that isn't in alpha 6
<joaopinto> xguru, if you have alpha+updates enabled, nothing new
<joaopinto> and it should be mostly bugfixes and final artwork
<xguru> pre-releases is checked, but i don't see anything to check for "alpha-updates"
<eagles0513875> xguru: there is pre released and im guessing it would be unsupported updates as well that u would need to check
<xguru> i should be good then, thanks
<Adapter> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<joaopinto> xguru, if you are running alpha, regular updates are alpha-updates :)
<xguru> make sense...
<ripps> wth, the replace epiphany with epiphany-webkit, and now that it's broken, it won't allow me to install epiphany-gecko.
<virtuald> can i move the notification bubbles?
<virtuald> it feels too low on the screen, i want it one bubbles height higher up
<vigo> What is the recommended or suggested GUI firewall front end for IP tables? I am on Edbuntu Karmic (sorta) and Gaurddog was suggested, but I cannot get it to function?
<vigo> Is Gaurddog still supported?
<joaopinto> vigo, there is no official gui as far as i know, try gufw
<iflema> pretty sure guarddogs a kde kinda thing
<amortvigil> I FOUND A WAY FOR KARMIC TO BOOT ON A MACBOOK
<iflema> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<xguru> amortvigil: how?
<vigo> joaopinto: Thank you, have GUFW  so I will just purge/remove Gaurddog.
<amortvigil> xguru, i made an grub.efi image in the efi partition
<xguru> ahh..
<xguru> i gotta go to class right now, but i hope to catch up with ya later
<janc_neo> yay, karmic daily put on an USB stick boots on this old NeoWare thin client  :P
<vigo> That is neato, cup of Ubuntu for amortvigil.
<xguru> :)
<amortvigil> thanx i may start a forum topic on what i did :)
<vigo> And a cup for janc_neo. wheee
<joaopinto> hum, sox is not installable
<vigo> amortvigil: I am certain that would or could be a great help and such for many others, I thank you.
<Dr_Willis> sox installs here.
<vigo> sox?
<Dr_Willis> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1build1 (karmic), package size 89 kB, installed size 216 kB
<vigo> oh yeah, that one, I like playing with that one.
<vigo> So I will ditch Guard Dog now,then re-read the GUFW man.
<vigo> I thank you kindly.
<bullgard4> How can I determine what driver drives my wireless LAN card? See http://pastebin.ca/1585848
<vega-> dmesg | grep eth1 might reveal something
<Pici`> bullgard4: as will sudo lshw, in the configuration line it shows the driver
<larsemil> is bash completion broken for apt-get ?
<bullgard4> vega-: '~$ ~$ dmesg | grep eth1' does not produce any output.
<joaopinto> flash plays sounds nice, other apps will hang or crash, any ideas ?
<amortvigil> is vigo gone :(
<Dr_Willis> larsemil:  it works here.
<larsemil> Dr_Willis: strange
<amortvigil> hi foAD
<bullgard4> Pici: Where do you find the name of the driver in http://pastebin.ca/1585891?
<sindhudweep> I can't seem to get pbuilder to build a package that I obtained via apt-get source. Could someone give me a hand?
<sindhudweep> http://pastebin.com/d4ec46bb6
<slacker_nl> anybody having troubles connecting to the ubuntu keyserver?
<slacker_nl> can't upload my key..
<Pici> bullgard4: Line 12: driver=ath_pci
<slacker_nl> sindhudweep: /home/sreyan/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<slacker_nl> think that is an issue
<sindhudweep> hmm
<sindhudweep> any notes on where i can find an example .pbuilderrc?
<slacker_nl> sindhudweep: http://pb.opperschaap.net/50
<joaopinto> any ideas how installing the flash player package would disable sound for other apps ?
<slacker_nl> sindhudweep: there are some nice vids from dholbach on videos.u.c about packaging
<sindhudweep> thanks slacker_nl.
<slacker_nl> sindhudweep: np
<joaopinto> uff, no idea how whyt it happend, but is fixed
<joaopinto> had to reset my .pulse dir
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<joaopinto> something must have musted the sound for other apps in the pulse config
<joaopinto> muted
<joaopinto> grrr, now there is no mixer, and the volume keys don't work
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, try purging pulseaudio and reinstalling
<joaopinto> there is something wrong, o have no sound on nonflash again
<BluesKaj> reboot in between
<joaopinto> the flash plugin is changing the pulseaudio config somehow
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, will try
<BluesKaj> audio isn't enabled in your browser falshplugin
<joaopinto> audio does play on flash, but on nothing else
<joaopinto> breb, purged and reinstalled PA
<BluesKaj> no joaopinto , reinstall after boot up
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: running kde or gnome?
<joaopinto> ok, i have sound now
<joaopinto> let's try flash
<joaopinto> everything seems fine now
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, I think it just needed to re-activate the kernel module.
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, what triggered the problem ?
<BluesKaj> uhmm. so called updates , maybe
<joaopinto> they should take care of config changes, if that was required
<BluesKaj> there seems to be quite a few botched kernel module updates lately
<joaopinto> ok :|
<BluesKaj> but that's whay we're here I guess , to help find the bugs :)
<BluesKaj> why
<joaopinto> :)
<Dr_Willis> I got a cricket chirpping in my room. behind a dresser....
<Dr_Willis> loud thing...
<amortvigil> is gpg working there?
<amortvigil> i get keyserver errors
<kaddi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<slacker_nl> amortvigil: had the same issue seconds ago
<slacker_nl> amortvigil: but it worked for me a couple of secs ago
<slacker_nl> amortvigil: keep trying ;)
<kaddi> is there a reason against modifying the sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade for upgrade to karmic?
<hifi> some packages are removed or replaced which is not handled correctly with apt-get nor aptitude
<hifi> use do-system-upgrade as it's there for a reason
<hifi> sorry, do-release-upgrade
<kaddi> ok, the upgrade-instructions only mention upgrading through adept-manager. which for me is neither displaying fetch updates nor version upgrade. :p I'll try do-release-upgrade then. :)
<amortvigil> slacker_nl, bij mij ook :P, same here
<slacker_nl> amortvigil: hehe, ok dan
<amortvigil> slacker_nl, whoops this is not the native channel language lol :P
<hifi> kaddi: also you need to use -d switch for it to upgrade before actual release
<amortvigil> why aint you in the dutch channle slacker_nl?
<slacker_nl> amortvigil: uhm...
<slacker_nl> ;)
<kaddi> thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> what about dist-upgrade?
<kaddi> BluesKaj: you're asking me?
<BluesKaj> no it's rhetorical .. a suggestion
<aprilhare> whats wrong with asking in a non-native channel when you can speak the language?
<aprilhare> you get more opinions then, ask away :)
<kaddi> hehe. :p hifi said some packages would not be updated properly. And do-release-upgrade saves me from actually looking up the sources and check if all of them are the same in karmic then they were in jaunty
<joaopinto> aprilhare, the other people don't unsterstand you, and that is rude
<dschulz> hi all
<joaopinto> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade manages new/remove packages
<aprilhare> joaopinto: i said if you can speak the language, i assume this means to the level where you can make yourself understood
<dschulz> this is kde specific, but i'll try anyway
<dschulz> anyone noticed weird font rendering in kdm running karmic?
<BluesKaj> aprilhare, it's just courtesy to ask in the language of the channel so others can benefit from the questions and answers
<joaopinto> aprilhare, what about the other people which does not know the language ?
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, then join the chat of that other language
<aprilhare> joaopinto: i'm afraid thats life. sometimes people speak a language and sometimes you don't. it's the old tower of babel problem
<JanC> aprilhare: I think what he meant to say is "Why aren't you /also/ in the dutch channel"
<aprilhare> oh ic
<mbeierl> dschulz: gdm here, but I know that there's been some changes in the karmic detection of DPI settings - it's back to 96 dpi and might cause changes in font rendering...
<aprilhare> well it's up to him what channels he joins and where he asks his question :) sometimes people who speak multiple languages feel comfortable asking questions in different languages. native is just the first language you speak
<aprilhare> you shouldn't be boxed in by what your native language just happened to be
<Amaranth> aprilhare: Doesn't change the rules
<aprilhare> Amaranth: oooo rules
<aprilhare> good think i only speak english :)
<aprilhare> heh
<aprilhare> thing rather
<Amaranth> The main problem is we have no idea what you're saying
<mbeierl> and there I thought that was an accent joke ;)
<aprilhare> i'd be smothered in rules otherwise
<kaddi> you aren't allowed in here unless you're native language is english?
<kaddi> what kind of rule is that?
<Boohbah> good tings mon
<dschulz> mbeierl: thanks, that's enough for me :)
<Amaranth> But it may be something offensive and other people in the channel may know what you're saying and be offended
<Amaranth> kaddi: The only language for this channel is english
<mbeierl> dschulz: np
<aprilhare> Amaranth: you run the risk of any language you speak of being rude in it.
<Boohbah> Amaranth: is Jamaican English English or a patois?
<aprilhare> *including* native language
<Boohbah> are irc operators also trained linguists?
<Amaranth> Boohbah: slang is not allowed ;)
<aprilhare> Boohbah: hell yeah
<aprilhare> lol
<Amaranth> aprilhare: But if you're offensive in english I can ban you for it
<mbeierl> folks, I think was Amaranth was saying is that when other languages are used, the ops can't necessarily monitor
<aprilhare> Amaranth: dam i was gunna say 'strike me pink' heheh
<joaopinto> there is something that doesn't need rules, it' called education and politeness, conducting a private conversation on a communication channel intentionally created for sharing, is neither educated or polite
<Boohbah> mbeierl: that is a valid point
<BluesKaj> kaddi, it doesn't matter what your native language is , as long as you speak english in this chat :)
<Boohbah> aren't we violating this channel's guidelines with the meta-chat?
<mbeierl> technically, yes :)
<aprilhare> yay for english! the language of shakespeare and international business and trade!
<Amaranth> Boohbah: Yes but in less busy channels it is allowed up to a point
<Amaranth> Boohbah: The only channel where that is very strictly enforced is #ubuntu
<Boohbah> well, i just tried the daily chromium build for karmic, it's working excellently
<Amaranth> indeed
<kaddi> BluesKaj Thanks :) I must have misunderstood what Amaranth was saying then. :)
<Amaranth> I can't go back to firefox
<aprilhare> firefox buggy
<aprilhare> can't use search bar in firefox karmic
<mbeierl> or you've found something so much better you simply can't go back?
<Amaranth> chromium is buggy, firefox is slow :P
<aprilhare> firefox fast and buggy imho
<BluesKaj> well, I can get by in french and swedish to some degree ,but my swedish spelling awful so i stick to what's more easily understood for me which is english. My original native tongue however is swedish
<aprilhare> BluesKaj: is it true that many european countries virtually speak english as the de facto second language? was told this was especially true of belgium
<BluesKaj> chromium was ok for a while but began to get really slow after a while
<BluesKaj> aprilhare, english is my first language because i understand it best of all ..I gew up in Canada after emigrating as a 4 yr old child :)
<aprilhare> BluesKaj: you're lucky :) although canada is a nice place..
<BluesKaj> aprilhare, tes to to your question , especially in Scandinavia
<BluesKaj> yes
<aprilhare> well then english is virtually your native language anyhow
<BluesKaj> yup
<Amaranth> aprilhare: firefox is slow as molasses after using chromium
<aprilhare> Amaranth: i just want the firefox bugs fixed
<kaddi> it is not particularly true for romanistic countries like France and Spain though.
<Amaranth> aprilhare: chromium takes 1 second or so to load, firefox takes several
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, is chromium fixed ?
<Amaranth> aprilhare: pages tend to just "pop" on the screen with chromium while you can visibly see them rendering with firefox
<graingert> heya
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: It's fast and my user scripts work
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, it was taking ages to to load , altho it was snappy once loaded
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: never saw that
<Amaranth> oh, it also imported all my bookmarks, history, saved passwords, and saved forms from firefox perfectly
<Amaranth> Only thing I had to do was click sign in again on sites because it didn't import cookies
<aprilhare> night
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, yes I experienced that as well , but it was still slow to load alot of pages IMO
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: It does slow down if you have more than 5 or so loading at once
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: but who does that regularly?
<Amaranth> (firefox slows down when that is happening too)
<SlimG> Any knowlege regarding the release of Ubuntu Moblin Remix along with the main 9.10 release?
<puffinman> Hi guys
<kulight> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<puffinman> can anyone tell me when Karmic beta is due out?
<kulight> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> When its done.
<puffinman> lol....
<Pici> I'm serious.
<puffinman> so no time frame then? I heard it was due out Nov 1
<puffinman> or Oct 30
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<puffinman> Thanks for that
<puffinman> hmmm I want it already~
<puffinman> !
<nemo> Agh.  a day or two after suspicious flickering of video card on boot
<nemo> (someone else here had it too)
<kulight> if your running the alpha you prbably alredy running the beta ver
<nemo> my vid card appears dead
<nemo> vertical red lines on boot.  vertical $ on text console, utterly corrupted noise in gdm and eventual kernel crash
<nemo> I know that sort of thing can happen to vid cards on their own. timing seems a little odd though
<puffinman> probably karmic's fault
<puffinman> do yourself a favour, nemo, go get a copy of Win 7
<kaddi> o.0
<puffinman> lols
 * puffinman awaits flmae
<gamla_kossan> hi people
<gamla_kossan> how come the new release of ubuntu will ditch pidgin in favor of empathy?
<kulight> gamla_kossan: they pu it back there///
<kulight> ///=...
<gamla_kossan> oh, you mean pidgin is back in?
<kulight> gamla_kossan: yes. for now at least
<gamla_kossan> yey
<gamla_kossan> =)
<kulight> gamla_kossan: any way you can install it very eazily from repo's
<gamla_kossan> yeah
<gamla_kossan> was a bit curious though
<kulight> it was installed with the updates about a week ago...
<gamla_kossan> sooo........ think I should take the risk and update my current 9.04-system to karmic alpha? =)
<kulight> i dont know. but im running karmic since alpha 3
<kulight> its stable enough for me
<gamla_kossan> =)
<Hatl> hi! i updated my kubuntu to 9.10. now i have the following error: http://pastebin.com/m25361f7b any suggestions?
<SlimG> gamla_kossan: Empathy is using the new Telepathy framwork in Gnome, Pidgin doesn't use a framework, framework is good -> http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7493/1.html
<gamla_kossan> ah
<gamla_kossan> thanks SlimG
<gamla_kossan> =)
<SlimG> np, It seems like the Empathy client needs a bit more polishing before it can replace Pidgin
<gamla_kossan> ah
<SlimG> And as I understand: It will replace Pidgin completely some day
<gamla_kossan> hehe, my colleague just showed me that pidgin stores all your passwords in clear text..
<Victor1> Hey, I'm finding that DNS lookups (Browser says "Looking for www.example.com", etc.) are running
<Victor1> 10-20 times slower on karmic than on jaunty. What's up here?
<SlimG> Victor1: Maby you've got both IPv6 and IPv4 running?
<nemo> gamla_kossan: they have a FAQ explaining that
<nemo> gamla_kossan: obfuscation is worse than useless
<gamla_kossan> hehe..
<nemo> only reasonable approach is something like Firefox's Master Password
<gamla_kossan> ++
<kaddi> karmic still uses firefox 3.0 and not 3.5? or did they only download it because it's installed on my jaunty system?
<nemo> gamla_kossan: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Libpurple#Whyarepasswordsnotencrypted
<nemo> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords
<Victor1> SlimG: AFAIK I'm not. How would I check?
<SlimG> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Victor1> SlimG: Clarifying slightly, this is a desktop, not a server. Not sure if that was clear...
<gamla_kossan> nemo: thanks =)
<SlimG> Doesn't matter afaik, both IPv4 and IPv6 were enabled by default in previous Ubuntu versions
<nemo> gamla_kossan: my client, centerim, also stores in the clear
<nemo> for same reason
<nemo> I've actually found that convenient in past, where I've forgotten it
<SlimG> !ipv6 | Victor1
<ubottu> Victor1: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Victor1> SlimG:According to those instructions, ipv6 is disabled.
<SlimG> Victor1: Mkay, then I'm out of ideas
<mbeierl> I can't believe that I'm saying this but I find myself having to install emacs 'cos gedit just won't load a file with non-printable ascii in it.  It keeps wanting to know the locale, but this is NOT a UTF-8 file :(
<JanC> empathy stores passwords in gnome keyring, which is similar to what Firefox does...
<nemo> mbeierl: gvim :)
<nemo> mbeierl: set locale to "C"
<nemo> mbeierl: or use --encoding="C"
<Victor1> SlimG:Any ideas as to what's up with it?
<mbeierl> nemo: unfortunately I'm just more familiar with emacs than gvim... ;)
<SlimG> Victor1: Have you tried to check the pingtime to you DNS?
<nemo> JanC: yep. encrypted, with master. reasonable approach
<nemo> mbeierl: those 2nd two were for gedit, not gvim
<mbeierl> nemo: oh!
<gamla_kossan> nemo: well.. tbh, I think they're a bit wrong. storing the passwords in cleartext just beacause IM in itself isn't a very safe way of communicating, well..
<gamla_kossan> I don't buy it.
<nemo> gamla_kossan: what flaw is there in their reasoning?
<Victor1> SlimG: No. I can try that though.
<nemo> gamla_kossan: did you read all the way through?
<gamla_kossan> no =)
<gamla_kossan> meeting coming up :/
<nemo> gamla_kossan: ok. well, since you're of the new generation which has attention span of a mayfly... as they noted obfuscation is worse than useless, and deceives users into false sense of security
<nemo> gamla_kossan: please read it though
<nemo> TLDR
<gamla_kossan> =)
<nemo> mbeierl: personally I find gvim more user-friendly than gedit :D
<JanC> well, obfuscation helps to fend off or slow down most people, but won't stop a clever criminal
<mbeierl> nemo: I'll have to give it a try...
<nemo> JanC: you didn't read it either I see ;)
<JanC> nemo: I don't need to, I hope  ;)
<nemo> JanC: and btw, Firefox does obfuscate their passwords by default if people don't set a master password.  Several times on firefox support I've had people come by saying all their passwords were given out by firefox
<gamla_kossan> nemo: well, I think I they're missing something. given how many people encrypt their /home-partition (not so many) it would buy some time if the password file itself was protected by a master password.
<nemo> JanC: no. their machine simply had gotten a worm that swiped them all and automatically unobfuscated
<nemo> gamla_kossan: yes. a master password *would* help
<nemo> gamla_kossan: the trivial obfuscation most clients do is, as they said, worse than useless
<nemo> since neither JanC nor gamla_kossan seem to be inclined to reading before pontificating, I will cut and paste for you
<gamla_kossan> ah, well yeah, no disagreement there
<nemo> "But surely something is better than nothing, right?"
<kaddi> and there is no file protection what so ever on windows pre-XP. Which means password is accessible for anyone with access to the PC
<nemo> No. When a Pidgin user looks at her accounts.xml file, she can tell immediately that it's a sensitive file and should be
<gamla_kossan> nemo: it's been a long day ;)
<nemo> treated as such. When an application attempts to 'trick' the user into thinking its passwords are secure by obfuscating it
<nemo> in some way, the user assumes it's safe.
<nemo> the above is the heart of the issue
<nemo> Having our passwords in plaintext is more secure than obfuscating them precisely because, when a user is not misled by a
<cpi> hello.. one question: has anybody of you got an iscsi disk running with the current karmic alpha 6 desktop install cd? the changelog says its supported since alpha4 but i can't find any options anywhere...
<nemo> false sense of security, he is likely to use the software in a more secure manner.
<nemo> It is an absolute fact that people will share their accounts file, with their supposedly safe passwords, even in very public
<nemo> places:
<Trizicus> I'm on Alpha 6 and xmms2d freezes when playing songs (mp3s) quite often (6 times today) how can I report this bug with the errors?
<nemo> Trizicus: is it using pulseaudio? :)
<Trizicus> yes
 * nemo prefers audacious over xmms2 personally
<Trizicus> idc what I use tbh lol
<Trizicus> i actually like the way xmms2 is done
<wekt> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Trizicus> Is audacious cli or gui?
<gamla_kossan> gui
<Trizicus> i'll try it
<gamla_kossan> very similar to xmms2
<Trizicus> i just want something small form factor :)
<Trizicus> sorta looks like winamp lol
<gamla_kossan> yup
<gamla_kossan> =)
<Trizicus> practically is winamp lolz
<nemo> xmms was written because winamp didn't exist for linux
<nemo> it could use winamp skins
<nemo> has grown a lot since then though
<Trizicus> i know that much lol
<Trizicus> real shame that they wont make winamp for linux
<gamla_kossan> how odd, ubuntu is aiming to use both apparmor and selinux?
<Trizicus> b/c it's built off the dirty M$ libs lol
<nemo> Trizicus: anyway, I've had a ton of pulseaudio problems that cause apps to lock up or crash or stuttering sound at regular intervals, so I tend to blame it a lot :-p
<nemo> Trizicus: I don't see it as any great loss. what winamp provides is more than adequately covered by the many audio programs for linux
<nemo> audio and video
<Trizicus> Okay so pulseaudio regularly has problems basically?
<JanC> audacious is a gtk-port of xmms1, xmms2 is something entirely different
<nemo> JanC: that's rather WRONG
<JanC> gtk2-port
<nemo> JanC: most of audacious is a complete rewrite
<nemo> JanC: including the underlying core
<JanC> nemo: by now, maybe, but it still uses xmms1 plugins
<nemo> JanC: only with rewrite
<nemo> JanC: most of the bindings changed
<nemo> JanC: but the porting is a bit easier than w/ what xmms2 chose to do
<Trizicus> so let me make sure. Nothing better than vlc correct? lol
<nemo> (basically hitch their pony to the gnome sound arch)
<Dr_Willis> Trizicus:  i tend to use vlc or gmplayer, or smplayer
<Trizicus> anything better than brasero?
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> I use k3b for my burning needs.
 * Dr_Willis has found winamp grown entirelly too big for the job its supposed to do... :) but thats OT...
<Trizicus> yea on windows i'd get light version etc
<Trizicus> it's bloated
<Dr_Willis> 1000000 themes.. all of them rather nasty. :)
<Dr_Willis> and shall i point out it took me all of 10min to compile xmms  on 9.04 :)
<Trizicus> rarely lags though lol
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had any sound issues under linux. but your mileage may vary
<Trizicus> is there a way to 'autoclean' your system (besides apt-get)?
<JanC> unfortunately xmms1 has known unfixed security issues AFAIK... (unless somebody fixed them by now?)
<Dr_Willis> JanC:  no idea.. on my home lan.. i doubt if its an issue
<Dr_Willis> Not even sure what the security issue was.
<JanC> Dr_Willis: well, maybe a specially crafted mp3 you downloaded can take over your PC?  :P
 * Dr_Willis phears the mp3 viruses
<Dr_Willis> I bet winamp has no security issues at all......
<Trizicus> but the os it's on does lol
<Dr_Willis> Its only been in BETA ever since it was released... :)
 * Dr_Willis sticks with streamtuner and tunapie  :) and audacious
<JanC> every application has security issues
<Trizicus> Besides on Winamp classic on windows to this date there is still one bug that is not fixed
<Trizicus> it's the masking of the player and showing all other windows bug lol
<Dr_Willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Dr_Willis> I noticed the other day - i couldent get 'miro' working on 9.10
<nemo> Trizicus: I wouldn't blame xmms2 or audacious for the sound problems. not unless you eliminate the sound dæmon first
<nemo> Dr_Willis: MP3 is truly a hideous format
<nemo> Dr_Willis: and for a similar reason to HTML IMO
<nemo> way too many people encoding it badly
<nemo> putting all sorts of trash in it
<nemo> and the players are expected to parse it all
<nemo> Dr_Willis: that's as a total aside from the limitations of the encoding itself :)
<amortvigil> hello has anyone get global menu to work?
<tech404> how is the move to upstart scripts going? are people seeing a lot of regressions?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> as far as  i know.. we have been using Upstart for the last 2-4 releases
<Dr_Willis> not sure where that 'changed to upstart'  line i saw in the changelog.. actually means
<tech404> well we have been using the old init scripts with upstart to ease transition
 * sunshinepants likes upstart
<tech404> so while we have been using upstart for a while we have not been using the advanced functionality all that much.
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive noticed any transision.. but ive not really paid attention.
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever had any upstart issues either. :)
<tj83_> anyone have ideas on dual monitor set-ups to have the splash not be centered between the two displays but rather centered on each display? i'm digging the new look, but hate its chopped in half :(
<Dr_Willis> I find the new look ugly. :)  and that aspect of it also ugly...
<Dr_Willis> but im old-skool i guess...
<mbeierl> tj83_: wish I knew...
<tj83_> mbeierl, well, i think i am gonna try a stab at figuring it out.... maybe can just manipulate the images
<mbeierl> actually for me it's the gdm that's  the real problem - it uses virtual desktop the size of the two monitors, panning on the first only
<Dr_Willis> I dont see that problem here.
<Dr_Willis> using nvidia + twinview
<Dr_Willis> gdm sppears totally on the first/primary monitor
<tj83_> mbeierl, not sure i understand... yea, i use nvidia and "twinview" mode combines to give me a virtual desktop 3360x1050 (2 22") but it seems to work well. what do you mean panning?
<Dr_Willis>  after an UGLY wallpaper that has teh words Ubuntu right in the borders of both monitors. :)
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, mine  has like part of "Ubuntu" on one and part on the other, since i have kinda wide framed LCD's this is not appealing
<Dr_Willis> I find that wallpaper rather Ugly to begin eith. :)
<mbeierl> tj83_: I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get twinview working - maybe I borked that, but when gdm starts, it gives me a virtual desktop the size of the two monitors, entirely displayed only on one monitor.  when I move the mouse off the side, the desktop "pans" to follow the mouse
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i dont have that issue mbeierl  heres my xorg.conf
<tj83_> mbeierl, i would rebuild new xorg and use nvidia-settings to try again
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1fdb4559
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing how minimal xorg.conf has gotten over the years. :)
<mbeierl> and mine...
<nemo> Sooo, whether it was Karmic that contributed to it or not
<mbeierl> sorry - installing pasebinit...
<nemo> I guess I'm getting a new video card
 * tj83_ is using ver 185 nvidia river btw
<nemo> ATI or nvidia?
<mbeierl> http://pastebin.com/f485b94e5
<tj83_> nvidia no doubt nemo
<mbeierl> tj83_: Ah, yes!  I'm a laptop so I need to toggle quickly between two and one monitor
<mbeierl> tj83_: so I have meta modes for the display configs that I like and use xrandr to switch between them
<Martyn> Is anyone here successfully using Ubuntu One under Karmic?
<nemo> tj83_: right now I have a geforce 7300le - looks like that sells for about $30 these days
<Martyn> Or is the 'invalid login' / 'login error' still an issue?
<mbeierl> Martyn: nope: I still have the login prob
<Martyn> *nod*
<tj83_> nemo, i dont do too much.... but i use a 9500GT 1gb ddr2, not much either, but it does all i need it to
 * Martyn goes back to reporting bugs with xsplash
<Martyn> did we finally decide if it was worth adding the splash graphic back into grub2?
<nemo> tj83_: ah. that looks like it is $48
<nemo> on pricewatch
<Martyn> (or just having a 3-4 second blank screen is OK)
<nemo> tj83_: that's with just ½GiB though
<Martyn> I got a GeForce 230 card for $99 through a sale on NewEgg
<nemo> tj83_: hm. and a refurb...
<nemo> ugh
<Martyn> There are still great bargains on nVidia cards out there, just keep looking
<nemo> given what just happened to my card I'm disinclined to try refurb
 * DanaG likes how ATI lets you just plain use xrandr.
<nemo> DanaG: hm. good point there
<nemo> DanaG: I'm using an ATI at work right now, and it seems to be doing rather well
<nemo> Radeon HD 4670
<nemo> DanaG: and no mucking about w/ separate config tool
<nemo> hmmmm
<DanaG> too bad git.freedesktop.org is unreachable right now.  I can't try the new r600 kms (I've already got the kernel, but now I need the userspace.)
 * DanaG has a Mobility HD3650.
 * DanaG goes off to try the new splash.
<nemo> DanaG: I'm using the ATI driver of course
<DanaG> same here... fglrx 8.660.
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I am using karmic Alpha 6 and had a question about how to get Xorg.conf so I can customize it to enable 3D accel for my Radeon 9600.
<DanaG> odd... upon rebooting, when xsplash disappears, it displays uninitialized memory for a while... that happens to contain whatever was last on my desktop at time of shutdown.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the 9600 uses the  ati or radeon driver now i think.
<nemo> DanaG: oh. are you having problems too??
<nemo> DanaG: granted, totally different video card, but...
<dhuv> Dr_Willis: ati is a wrapper for the radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> ive tossed all my ati related. :) so im just repeating what ive heard..
<Dr_Willis> 9600 should be using the built in drivers automatically
<dhuv> I can see in the xorg.log that ati and radeon arr loaded
<DanaG> hmm, what's supposed to be gdm's background now?
<dhuv> Dr_Willis: it is using them, I just want to enable 3D accel
<dhuv> and power managemenent
<Dr_Willis> its possible it dosent have those features yet.. Unless youve seen some special tweaks to enable them
<doktoreas> hello everybody..do the 9.10 package wil be released tomorrow?
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<doktoreas> thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Beta 1 is scheduled for tomorrow i belive.
<doktoreas> so I'll do the upgrade tomorrow
<dhuv> Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Accelerated%203D%20support%20%28r300,%20r400%20and%20r500%20series
<Dr_Willis> lovely when pastes/urls have %20 and %28 in them. :)
<dhuv> scroll down and you will see the section on configuring xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis>  You sure the 9600 is included in the R300/r400/r500 series?
<rsk> 9600 is r200 or r300
<rsk> just out of memory
<Dr_Willis> 600 / rv350 or rv360 based cards
<Dr_Willis> is what that url says..
<Dr_Willis> also says they have 'good 3d support' :)
<Dr_Willis> which aparently is not true  from, what dhuv  says
<robin0800> dhuv: the problem with that is one no xorg.conf file by default and many if not all tweaks make it slower now
<dhuv> robin0800: even enabling 3D and dynamic clocks?
<dhuv> just enabling dynamic clocks would be enough so atleast I save power
<DanaG> argh, it's silly that the gdm background doesn't match the xsplash.
<DanaG> Thus, you end up with a jarring black text boot ->  brown xsplash -> bright orange gdm -> brown xsplash -> back to orange, or perhaps uninitialized memory -> desktop.
<Dr_Willis> they ned to make it all Hot Pink and Lilac!
 * kaddi agrees
<arand> DanaG: that's been changed by now I think
<DanaG> well, it doesn't flicker, but it does change, because gdm wallpaper is different.
<vigo> 287
<peol> Hey. How would I remove pulseaudio and setup my system to use alsa + esound properly? Just by purging pulseaudio and install esound seems to "fix" it.
<peol> +not
<BluesKaj> peol, purge pulseaudio then reinstall , reboot ..pulesaudio should work
<peol> BluesKaj: I'm trying to remove pulseaudio completely, and have gnome using my esound daemon instead :P
<robin0800> dhuv: can't use EAX, pageflip, dephmoves and backing store all not working now
<peol> PulseAudio is gone, and esound + alsa works when I login, but it doesn't seem to work in other applications like songbird, it just says no sink found
<vigo> I am not awake enough to respond, but Thank you BluesKaj, good response.
<vigo> peol: I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<vigo> peol: From a website I just read, not official, says a bit about that.
<peol> vigo: I know, there's a lot of resources, but it seems something is changed in karmic, pulseaudio seems more integrated with the system then before or something
<vigo> peol: Yes, it is and it seems to be, as I stated I have seen much discussion on that.
<vigo> peol: Here is the website I just looked at, is not really clean coding, but addresses esound and pulse,http://www.khattam.info/2009/09/09/solved-sound-problem-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-alpha-4-due-to-pulseaudio/
<ytco92> hello
<ytco92> i am on karmic, and i can't hear anything (i mean music)
<peol> vigo: I'll have a looksie, thanks
<ytco92> i have watched a film 1 hour ago and it worked fine
<vigo> peol: You are welcome, not official, so please look at Launchpad also and official Documentation.
<urthmover> ytco92: sudo alsa force-reload
<ytco92> o.O the windows manager crashed?
<ytco92> ok alsa works.... but now i dont know how to start the windows manager...
<nicolacardinali> ytco92: startx
<ytco92> gtk-window-decorator --replace   does nothing
<ytco92> nick125, i already have x, i am using xchat...
<ytco92> i have the xchat window here and the terminal windows in the top left of the screen, but they wont move or anything
<eternal_p> morning all...did an update last night, all good but when I try to run vmware, tells me that kernel  headers cannot be found
<ytco92> ok metacity --replace &   worked :)
<urthmover> eternal_p: there is a kernel patch in the vmware community forum from earlier this month.  I can't find it right now  but its there and will solve your vmware install problems
<eternal_p> urthmover: naa, different issue, found the solution in the forums
<eternal_p> thanks, though
<DanaG> ugh, for some reason, newer intel wifi drivers won't join open wifi.
<rsk> :)
<rsk> is the driver closed? :F
<DanaG> iwlagn is the driver.
<DanaG> oddly enough, if i set one of my LEDs to be a TX LED, I never see any sign of any packets actually going out.
<DanaG> and for some reason, notify-osd is saying "HOME" disconnected... even though that's not the network I'm trying to join.
<sewa> hi!, im using kde 4.3.1 (@karmic) and im using compiz (its run faster than kwin in my laptop), anyway, is a way to use native kde-window-decorator instead of emerald and gtk-window-decorator?
<vigo> sewa: Did you want to switch between KDE/Gnome?
<vigo> sewa: Did or have you tried IceWM?
<urthmover> sewa: XFCE is another good alternative
<nemo> http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<nemo> lubuntu uses LXDE
<AlanBell> evening all
<alankila> it's nice how that site trashes xfce... I also tried it and discovered it was not any lighter than gnome seemed more like a continuation of where gnome1 was going perhaps more than anything else.
<AlanBell> anyone know when the partner repo gets populated for Karmic? http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/partner/binary-i386/Packages acroread RRadobe-flashplugin
<alankila> hmm somehow I failed to apply a couple of commas above. Anyway, I was seriously disappointed by xfce
<joaopinto> AlanBell, most likely after the final release
<AlanBell> I would like to test the Alfresco package in Karmic. I have installed the Jaunty package on Karmic, but I would like to test the new one
<DanaG> argh, my iwlagn just plain won't send or receive ANY packets.
<stefanlsd> Could someone do me a favout pls and pastebin /boot/menu.lst
<stefanlsd> *favour :)
<DanaG> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<DanaG> argh!
<genii> stefanlsd: There is no standard /boot/grub/menu.lst  file from which to go by. Also if you have grub2 from a default karmic install, it will be instead grub.conf but that is generated by values elsewhere
<drs305> * grub.cfg
<genii> drs305: Sorry, yes
<stefanlsd> genii: ooh. ok. thanks. i see grub.cfg
<drs305> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<atrus> is it correct that the indicator applet only shows new mail if evolution is open?
<tgpraveen> atrus: yuuo
<tgpraveen> yup
<atrus> huh. i always assumed i could use it to deterimine when i needed to run evolution. this... sort of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?
<nOStahl> hi guys. karmic going through any snafoo's right now like the graphics thing couple weeks ago?
<simba_> is installing eclipse from repo broken, or is it just me?
<atrus> nOStahl: i find searching twitter/identi.ca for #karmic is a good way of detecting major problems :)
<drs305> nOStahl: No major showstoppers for most users.
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> i just had power outage with ext4
<nOStahl> so my jaunty install is hosed
<nOStahl> thinking of doing karmic its close enough to launch date anyways eh?
<drs305> nOStahl: The beta comes out tomorrow. Of course, if you get it today and do the updates you will more or less have the Beta anyway.
<simba_> i've hardly had any problems running karmic UNR sins A2 i think. *impressed*
 * genii sips and thinks about the sins of A6
<nOStahl> did they ever fix the karmic installer
<nOStahl> it wouldnt let me partition hd
<nOStahl> had to use alternative installer to get it to go
<nOStahl> brb
<nOStahl1> back
<nOStahl1> k so anyone know about the installer problems
<ChogyDan> nOStahl1: I always use gparted.  I don't like the new partitioner...
<nOStahl1> how do you get past the installer script wanting to load the partitioner??
 * BluesKaj prays Beta is less prone to breakage than A6
<ChogyDan> nOStahl1: well, I guess the installer worked better for me than that.  I did have to use it to assign / etc
<markl__> ah cool
<markl__> ok so whenever skype makes a noise it pauses rhythmbox until the skype noise is done; is this a bug or a feature?
<nOStahl1> im going to use the same karmic iso i have had
<nOStahl1> boot it up and download ubiquity or whatever its called to get the latest version
<nOStahl1> hopfuly it'd be patched to fix the partitioner error
<tgpraveen> markl__: the altest skype is supposed to integrate with pulseaudio and hence stop playing movies,songs, when a call
<tgpraveen> comes and play it again when call ends
<tgpraveen> so it is a feature
<tgpraveen> *latest
<markl__> i see, i suppose that is a cool feature for peopel who use it for calls.  what are the options for disabling this behavior?
<nOStahl1> the installer is called ubiquity right?
<tgpraveen> markl__: i guess pulse audio might have some option to disable it. why would u want to do that though?
<markl__> because whenever someone sends me a text message it pauses my music
<markl__> extremly aggravating
<markl__> i would rather have it play the sound at the same time
<nOStahl1> speaking of skype i wonder when they are going to come out with the push notifications for their ipod app
<nOStahl1> i really need it to notify me when someone's calling and im doing other things on the ipod
<tgpraveen> markl__: mayb in skype prefernces there might be a option that says dont give sound notifications for new mssgs
<xuser> Why doesn't karmic uses the 64bit flash plugin?
<darthanubis> because they don't want to include an alpha plugin which works flawlessly for me I might add
<alankila> hmm so that's why my flash hasn't been crashing so much lately?
<alankila> I thought they finally got the 64-bit flash working. :-/
<xuser> I have used the 64bit version on Debian without problems
<markl__> tgpraveen: i want to hear the notifications though, i just want it to be mixed with whatever other sounds may be going on
<darthanubis> it works but is not included because it is alpha
<alankila> this is unexpected sort of pragmatism. Generally it doesn't matter if the software doesn't work to the people who push an agenda of 64 bits for everything. They just see users' problems as a way to push more "support" for 64 bits
<tgpraveen> markl__: HMM I SEE UR POINT
<tgpraveen> sorry for the caps
<alankila> and anyway, I certainly have had a large array of crashes with the 64-bit plugin, so I can't say it ever worked for me
<darthanubis> not one crash with the 64bit plugin
<darthanubis> quite amazing
<alankila> so how could I install that one?
<genii> walkie_: Not that i know of. I usually add them as pre-up and post-down directives in /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> Bah, misdirect
<cyberix> My karmic is lacking the small envelope that is used for opening the Instant Messenger. How do I get the envelope?
<xuser> cyberix: add it to the panel
<darthanubis> indicator-applet 0.1
<sassyn> hi all
<alankila> mm, it does work now. Maybe.
<sassyn> does 9.10 will support xen?
<sassyn> with kernel 2.6.31?
<darthanubis> of course
<sassyn> darthanubis - are u talking to me?
<darthanubis> y
<cyberix> xuser: Oh. I thought it was going to appear in the notification area. Thanks.-
<sassyn> darthanubis -  but kernel 2.6.31
<sassyn> is only support domU at the moment
<sassyn> not Dom0
<sassyn> So 9.10 can run as Xen Host AKA as DomU but not as Dom0
<darthanubis> now I'm not sure about your specific question
<darthanubis> and I'm too lazt atm to search for the info...
<sassyn> OK
<sassyn> It is jus kernerl 2.6.18 include DomU support
<sassyn> Dom0 is still in dev
<sassyn> So I wan wonder of ubuntu has xenalized the kernel image?
<sassyn> of = if
<darthanubis> http://www.google.com/search?q=xen+ubuntu+9.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<darthanubis> sassyn, from that google search it does not look good atm
<darthanubis> Bug #216176 in grub2 (Ubuntu): “Xen entries not working under grub2”
<sassyn> atm ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216176 in grub2 "Xen entries not working under grub2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216176
<darthanubis> at the moment
<sassyn> OK
<sassyn> grub2 with xen is easy
<sassyn> solved it allready
<sassyn> buyt still runing old kernel
<darthanubis> great!
<xuser> sassyn: the way to go now is kvm
<sassyn> kvm ?
<sassyn> u mean komranet?
<genii> kernel based virtual machine
<sassyn> xuser I think xen is better
<sassyn> I test it, and use quem and Xen is much faster
<sassyn> and it is know on the kernel baseline
<Martyn> Crap
<Martyn> Did anyone update a few minutes ago?
<darthanubis> yes
<rsk> what updates
<Martyn> I just did an update on my karmic x86_64 machine, and it now refuses to boot
<sassyn> have no clew
<Martyn> something changed the configuration of grub2.  Bad.
<darthanubis> I have not rebooted in 20hrs
<sassyn> darthanubis -
<sassyn> try to run grub make config
<sassyn> to rebuild the grub.cfg
<xuser> sassyn: red hat and ubuntu are pushing for kvm as the default virtualization
<Martyn> sassyn : First I have to boot rescue CD
<xuser> ubuntu enterprise cloud uses kvm
<sassyn> kvm
<sassyn> use quem
<sassyn> and I really think it is not fast as xen
<Martyn> and kvm is well supported in libvert now
<sassyn> u can google xen vs kvm
<sassyn> libvert?
<Martyn> sassyn : I can prove it's /faster/ than xen, actually.
<sassyn> I run a lot of test
<Martyn> sassyn : Half my time at work is spent testing virtualization platforms
<sassyn> But maybe I should check it again
<Martyn> sassyn : The only place where kvm is somewhat slower, is video abstraction
<xuser> and with kvm you don't need a modified kernel
<mbeierl> what would the average user use kvm for?
<sassyn> can u have access to the filesystem
<sassyn> not as a loop device?
<Martyn> sassyn : It's remarkably good at abstracting network, block device access, and surprisingly even during mem alloc
<sassyn> but u have to use qemu-image create
<sassyn> and I want DAS
<sassyn> Direct Attach Storage
<sassyn> for all the VM machines
<sassyn> and KVm not support DAS
<sassyn> but maybe I wrong
<nOStahl> hey guys ubuntu is failing to mount a file system type ext4 on sda1
<nOStahl> i ran a check on the hd its fine
<nOStahl> what would cause that
<kakabates> hello?
<simba_> nOStahl, not encrypted or part of raid?
<nOStahl> neither
<nOStahl> going to try it as ext3 real quick
<nOStahl> appears to be working...
<nOStahl> 33 percent of files coppied now
<nOStahl> why would ext4 fail heh
 * genii sips and ponders extents
<evan_> hi has anyone got bluethoot mouse workin?
<nOStahl> ship one to me and i'll get it working
<evan_> nOStahl, atleast thanks for a respinse
<evan_> sponse*
<nOStahl> you shouldnt have a prob getting it to work
<nOStahl> you paired it up right?
<evan_> karmic detects mouse and ask for premission i accept and then nothing
<evan_> it says failed
<evan_> nOStahl, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/404979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404979 in gnome-bluetooth "[Karmic] Bluetooth mouse cannot establish parity" [Undecided,New]
<viki> I have a problem with UrbanTerror on Ubuntu Karmic. Previously on Jaunty (computer is the same) it was working fine, on the Karmic it is crashing with a black screen after starting. After I need to reboot the machine... Can anybody help?
<erichammond> Is it still true that Karmic is supposed to have "add-apt-repositories" per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding%20Launchpad%20PPA%20Repositories
<erichammond> add-apt-repositories is not present in the Karmic Alpha-6 build (for EC2)
<yofel> erichammond: yes, it's in karmic
<erichammond> What package is it supposed to be in?
<yofel> erichammond: python-software-properties
<erichammond> yofel: Thanks.  Should have used apt-file before asking.
<yofel> but that should be installed by default since software-properties-{gtk,kde} depends on it
<erichammond> So perhaps the right question is, should python-software-properties be installed on a default Karmic server?
<erichammond> (not desktop)
<yofel> oh, it won't be installed by default on a server
<erichammond> yofel: ok, thanks.
<yofel> maybe it should though...
<erichammond> +1
<Anzo> hello everyone, i just installed karmic on a latitute xt (tablet) and touch screen isnt working out of the box. As this is a first for me I do not know where to start. Any suggestions
<genii> Anzo: You installed the regular version or the netbook version?
<kakabates> Hey everyone....this is my first time trying to get help in IRC.....is there anything special I should know or do before I start firing off questions?
<Anzo> genii its the alt edition (so not the netbook)
<Anzo> genii its also the kubuntu edition, i think i talked with you before i did the install...
<Anzo> kakabates just ask away if someone can help they will reply
<kakabates> ok ty
<genii> kakabates: Don't use all capitals, if it's a lot of lines of content use a pastebin website, otherwise ask away
<genii> Anzo: Possibly, I talk to dozens of people per day
<kakabates> well....i can't get online with 9.10. It looks good...I see a connection. but the browser wont find a any online content
<Anzo> genii its cool, dont expect for you to remember the issue. I just would like to get the tablet up and running. Funny thing is its running better with the beta than 9.04 - the touch screen
<Anzo> kakabates what browser?
<kakabates> firefox
<lordgiotto> kakabates: i've got the same problem... It can be a DNS problem... try a sudo apt-get update and tell us of it works
<kakabates> many failed to fetch and some failed t o download on sudo apt-get update
<lordgiotto> what ip doas it looks for?
<Anzo> genii any ideas?
<kakabates> let me add that im working on another box right and I have to cpu in question beside
<kakabates> me
<kakabates> its an old satellite 4030 cdt
<lordgiotto> kakabates: however i've got the same problem and the my workaround was adding to resolv.conf opendns
<kakabates> ok....let me just state out in the open that I am a total noob
<Anzo> its cool have to start somewhere... i am new as well
<Anzo> also kakabates its your hardwire connection not wireless right?
<yofel> kakabates: try 'ping google.com' and 'ping 74.125.45.100' and tell us if one works please
<genii> kakabates: You might also want to try from in Konsole: sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0             (if your connection is wired)
<genii> Anzo: None of my devices have a touchscreen so I wouldn't know where to start working on the problem
<Anzo> genii darn thanks tho
<yofel> Anzo: i don't have a touchscreen so a wild guess: have you checked you Xorg.0.log?
<gap_> hello
<Anzo> yofel i tried to access xorg.conf it was blank, was it moved to a new location?
<yofel> no, not the xorg.conf but /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it's the X log file
<lordgiotto> kakabates: if you want try to use opendns you can open your terminal and write:           sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lordgiotto> After that delete averything you find there and write
<lordgiotto> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<lordgiotto> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<kakabates> ping google.com shows unknown host and the other one shows PING and the sam string of numbers followed by 56 (84) bytes of data......then it look like my prompt went dead and now i only have a blinking cursor.
<lordgiotto> after that close firefox and reopen it
<Anzo> yofel do i run a gedit?
<lordgiotto> then tell us the feedback :P
<yofel> Anzo: yes
<kakabates> ok...lord
<ni1s> Odd, qmmp doesnt come with a .desktop and also is old(ish)
<yofel> Anzo: you could also pastebin your log file so I can take a look at it with 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and then give us the link
<Anzo> yofel i am getting a command not found error
<yofel> Anzo: ok, then you'll have to install pastebinit first ;)
<yofel> it's very useful if you need help here
<Anzo> yofel :) sudo apt-get pastebinit?
<yofel> Anzo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Anzo> thx DOH!
<SpacePigeon> is there an approximation of the karmic release date??
<Tronic> SpacePigeon: Yes, the end of October.
<SpacePigeon> woo nice
<Tronic> 28th or something like that.
<yofel> !schedule | SpacePigeon
<ubottu> SpacePigeon: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<xguru> 29th..
<Tronic> I just hope they'll do something for Pulseaudio before that.
<SpacePigeon> like implementing earcandy?
<Tronic> As currently it simply does not work.
<SpacePigeon> haha
<SpacePigeon> yeah, why not use alsa?
<Tronic> Pulseaudio is a nice idea. They just need to fix it before releasing for the masses.
<Adapter> and epson printers :)
<Tronic> There has to be politics involved, I can't see how else such a buggy piece of software would be made the default of mainstream distributions.
<lordgiotto> kakabates: so it works?
<Anzo> yofel i have it installed, next step
<SpacePigeon> yeah well, do you think karmic is fully stable up to now?
<SpacePigeon> Adapter, yeah, all sorts of printers haha
<lordgiotto> However, i need help with 2 bugs :)
<lordgiotto> 1) If i try to set manual ip with Network Manager Gnome, it returns automatic after i've pressed Apply... Anyone has the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: it is here, since alpha 2
<Adapter> ahh is not a special prob for epson
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: but all my hardware works out of the box
<SpacePigeon> ActionParsnip, you do any gaming or flash video playing?
<SpacePigeon> ActionParsnip, what brand is your computer>
<arand> I guess the people responsible aint hitting any of the PA bugs ;) I mean, I've basically had no problems with PA, and from my pov it just seems to bring in nifty features...
<yofel> Anzo: run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' then give me the link it gives you please
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: home build based on an asus pudit p1-ah2
<SpacePigeon> I see..
 * yofel hasn't had much problems with PA too, except one update that muted some sink that was hard to find
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: just add cpu, ram and drives and you got a system
<kakabates> no....followed your instructions lord and added those 2 lines. opened firefox  and nothing
<kakabates> server not found
<Adapter> hehe
<Anzo> yofel http://pastebin.com/f44562541
<amortvigil> has anyone got bluetooth mouse to work in karmic
<amortvigil> ?\
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: secret is to not buy the lateststuff, or whats cheap to save cash, research to find the most compatible stuff and you dont have to do any effort
<lordgiotto> mmm so firefox doesn't work but irc works, right?
<kakabates> no...i'm on another box
<guntbert> but SpacePigeon don't expect an alpha version to be "stable" !
<platius> Tronic,  have you added your user to the pulse audio groups?
<ActionParsnip> kakabates: if you rename ~/.mozilla and relaunch, does it work?
<SpacePigeon> ActionParsnip, yeah well, I bought a dell xps laptop in jan 2008 and had to do very few problem fixing
<kakabates> sorry should have been clear earlier
<SpacePigeon> guntbert, thats why i asked haha
<SpacePigeon> i think i will not install it
<Anzo> yofel its http://pastebin.com/f44563541 (added a wrong number)
<ActionParsnip> SpacePigeon: research long nd hard, thwere is tonnes ofdocumentation about what works well and what doesnt
<arand> SpacePigeon: 1530?
<lordgiotto> kakabates: so internet doesn't work at all? can you ping your router?
<SpacePigeon> arand, yeah
<SpacePigeon> arand, nicest dell machine ever in my opinion
<Tronic> platius: Pulseaudio works in some applications and PA appears to be per-user instead of system wide on my system.
<kakabates> im showing that i am connected to a wireless network and that it is active
<yofel> Anzo: thx, looking at it
<Adapter> Good night or morning or where ever you are !!!
<Tronic> platius: It just hangs on application startup or exit (stucks waiting a mutex or something).
<kakabates> system monitor shows i am sending and receiving small amounts of data
<arand> SpacePigeon: Yea, I've got one as well, it's a nice one, apart from the bios >_<
<SpacePigeon> arand, whats the problem with the bios?
<lordgiotto> kakabates: can you ping your router's ip?
<SpacePigeon> perhaps you want to join my gooogle group on dell xps m1530
<SpacePigeon> users
<Tronic> platius: I have reported the relevant backtraces to a bug that was already reported by someone else much earlier, but it still has NEW status and no-one seems to care.
<SpacePigeon> ubuntu users
<Anzo> yofel it doesnt appear to be configured, so i need to edit my xorg file. however i cant access it
<platius> Tronic,   adding my user(s) to the pulse audio groups solved most of my sound problems
<arand> SpacePigeon: takes forever to load, no POST info, if you timeeout the password it goes to check mode which takes forever...
<arand> SpacePigeon: Have you gotten 2-finger scrolling working at all btw?
<SpacePigeon> arand, is that available?
<kakabates> i pinged the router and i got almost 100 lines scrolling up and counting
<arand> SpacePigeon: I guess it should be possible to emulate it with pressure levels, but I've drawn blannk so far...
<lordgiotto> kakabates: so it works... ok
<lordgiotto> kakabates: try to set manual ip and dns with network manager... it can be a dhcp problem
<kakabates> will it just continue to  "ping" until i stop it
<viki> Openarena and Urbanterror crashes on my Ubuntu Karmic. Previously on Jaunty with the same computer both was working fine. After I launch the game i see only a black screen with the cursor on the left top corner and i am even not able to move it. From the game even the logo at the begging does not appear. Can anybody help me?
<Tronic> platius: I'll try that.
<platius> Tronic, using flash videos, dvd movies, skype  w/o probs
<lordgiotto> kakabates: it's normal.. you have to stop it with ctrl + c
<platius> Tronic, 2 pulse groups I think
<Tronic> platius: Are you running PA system-wide?
<Tronic> Added myself to both.
<SpacePigeon> arand, oh my, my group is flooded with porn spam
<platius> Tronic, yes
<Tronic> Need to relogin to desktop sometime to see if that helps.
<Tronic> And reconfigure my stuff to use Pulseaudio.
<platius> Tronic, not in 9.10 atm.
<Tronic> Because currently they use ALSA and dmix.
<yofel> Anzo: seems like it, X doesn't use a xorg.conf in karmic by default though, so you'll have to create a dummy one with 'sudo xorg -configure' (youll find it in /root)
<platius> Tronic, hope it helps, later
<yofel> Anzo: sudo Xorg -configure
<arand> SpacePigeon: Okay... (what was the context of that? o_0)
<yofel> forgot the capital X
<SpacePigeon> arand, that i had to do tremendous cleanup
<SpacePigeon> done now though
<mozicodo> kakabates: can you ping 208.67.222.222? It's an OpenDNS server.
<SpacePigeon> please do not misintrepret cleanup
<arand> SpacePigeon: too late >_<
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<SpacePigeon> anyway, im off for a while
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<arand> Hello BUGabundo !
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> anyone reporting notify *still* in middle screeen?
<ActionParsnip> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> mine is at 80%
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: its on the right, 20% from the top
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> but a friend on a supposed alpha6
<BUGabundo> is reporting midle screen
<kakabates> that open DNS ping returned PING 208.67.222.222 (208.67.222.222) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Anzo> yofel, sorry to go spazz here but this is confusing
<Anzo> yofel i ran that now how do i access the fiel
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: try making a new user to test if its stupid settings
<BUGabundo> kakabates: those are OpenDNS servers!
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: sudo rm -rf / ?
<BUGabundo> that won't work
<BUGabundo> I've asked my students to try it
<BUGabundo> hey mac
<mozicodo> kakabates: nothing after that?
<yofel> Anzo: copy the new created file to /etc/X11/ and edit it there.
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: no, make a new user, log in as that and see if its identical
<BUGabundo> its a clean install from A6
<BUGabundo> let me confirm
<Anzo> yofel i am using kde so the command should be sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf correct ?
<BUGabundo> eerrr
<arand> BUGabundo: or dpkg-reconfigure notify-osd? /aptitude reinstall...
<BUGabundo> Anzo: don't use SUDO for GUI apps
<nOStahl> hrmm so i was having issues earlyer where i had a power outage and a ext4 system and couldnt recover, used that oportunity to try karmic on the eepc
<BUGabundo> try gksu or ksudo instead
<nOStahl> couldnt get my 4 gig hd to mount
<nOStahl> so i just tried restoring the eee to xp with the dvd and it worked fine
<Anzo> Bug i am in terminal trying to access the xorg file to get touch screen working
<kakabates> nope....and my command prompt didnt come back either
<yofel> Anzo: like BUGabundo said, use 'kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' once you copied the file
<nOStahl> things booting into windows.... why would it let me do ntfs and not ext4 filesystem type?
<Anzo> Ahh see its the little things that throw me
<kakabates> oh wait....after i hit control c it stopped and fed me some ping stats 380 packs transmitted 0 recieved 100% packet loss
<Anzo> yofel i opened the file it was still blank, so i inserted the new xorg, saved it do i need to run the previous configure command to get it working now?
<BUGabundo> arand: an easy way to test a new user, is also to use Guest Session
<mozicodo> kakabates: ok, just wondering if it was similar to a name resolution error I had recently with wireless connections but it's not.
<yofel> Anzo: not sure, if you have  edited the file you'll have to reload X to active the new configuration afaik (re-login)
<kakabates> so my ping worked right. I can send info through my router?
<Anzo> yafel i will restart the whole system to be sure
<Anzo> yofel you are the man!
<kakabates> while im here can someone tell me the command for replying directly to a specific person?
<ActionParsnip> kakabates: type a few letters of the name then press tab
<kakabates> trying to learn the etiquette of IRC and get help at the same time
<kakabates> ActionParsnip: thank you
<bucky> kakabates, type their nick.. there is <TAB> for auto complete
<kakabates> bucky: thanks
<nOStahl> so whats the consensus on ext4 on ssd's
 * bucky highlights his nick
<bucky> bucky, you suck
<kakabates> so... i think i have pinged my router and an open dns server successfully. is there some onboard setting that will keep apps from accessing the outside world?
<arand> BUGabundo: yup, on guest session notify-send shoves it at 1/5 down right...
<mozicodo> kakabates: You got 100% packet loss from the open dns server ping so you can't get to the outside world.
<kakabates> ok....could be a setting with the router that doesn't recognize this cpu
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> my friend applied all remainng updates, rebooted
<BUGabundo> and still sees notify midlle screen
<BUGabundo> just asked him to test on Guest
<BUGabundo> and $ apt-cache policy libnotify1
<kakabates> the wireless setting says it's active and the resources tab of the system monitor says i have sent and recieved
<mozicodo> kakabates: Do you have your router restricting access based off of MAC addresses?
<dashua> Bring back Epiphany-gecko please =/
<kakabates> not to my knowlege. the router is my neighbors airport. I am on another mac downstairs and the lap top in question is wlan with a wep....never used mac for access on any of these computers
<kakabates> ok.....the dinner bell just rang over here. i really appreciate you all helping me out. but i gotta take a break and chow.
<BUGabundo> ok fixed
<BUGabundo> the dude was stupid
<BUGabundo> for him HALF was the 80%
<BUGabundo> he was expecting 100% like jaunty
<BUGabundo> :D
<arand> BUGabundo: pebcak :D
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> studpid users
<dominic_> Hello
<BUGabundo> here's my old advice
<BUGabundo> ASSUME NOTHING
<BUGabundo> also don't leave caps on :=
<dominic_> i was told to report something wrong with alsa
<BUGabundo> still not option to cotnrol Notify OSD??
<BUGabundo> dominic_: fire way
<dominic_> ill use pastebin to paste the session from terminal
<dominic_> i used clear beforehand, so...
<arand> BUGabundo: seems like a few features have been put in the bitbucket for karmic, gdm customization, sound theme customization...
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> and lucile is LTS
<BUGabundo> so no major changes expected
<arand> Well, let's at least hope they'll fix feature regressions...
<bullgard4> Help 2.28.0 > 9.3.1. Empathy Internet Manager > "See the Empathy Manual for help on using Empathy." Clicking on 'Empathy Manual' that is, 'ghelp: empathy', obtains with me: »Unable to load page.« How about with you?
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282461/
<dominic_> That link is what my problem is
<dominic_> Its when i restart alsa
<dominic_> well, alsa-utils
<dominic_> i get that error message
<dominic_> And its in a loop
<arand> bullgard4: same, and yelp crashes on that as well for me... I'd guess the documentation doesn't exist yet...
<bullgard4> arand: Thank you for reporting.
<ubuntu0ath1> Can I trust the ETA listed in launchpad for ubuntu-beta. It says Expected: in 3 hours ?
<dominic_> Ubuntu beta is here?
<dominic_> COOL!
<dominic_> lol
<ubuntu0ath1> Not yet
<dominic_> Ok
<dominic_> How many hours?
<dominic_> lol
<ubuntu0ath1> According to launchpad it will land in 3 hours...but can  I trust launchpad?
<dominic_> YAYYY
<rsk> dominic_: a few
<arand> dominic_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/84152 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/21804 any useful info for you there?
<robin0800> dominic_: I bet 24hours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21804 in alsa-utils "alsa-utils cannot always restore mixer settings correctly across upgrades" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntu0ath1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta   Here's the entry
<dominic_> So will it come as an update in my Update manager?
<ubuntu0ath1> yup
<dominic_> Or will i have to do the update-manager -d thing?
<ubuntu0ath1> If you are already on karmic just do a dist-upgrade
<dominic_> right....whats that?
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> Just System>Admin>Update Manager?
<XDevHald> Who knows how to change the icon of an app if it's minimized in alltray or on the menu?
<ubuntu0ath1> You open a terminal and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<arand> dominic_: ubuntu0ath1: afaik just a plain upgrade wilol get you to beta...
<ubuntu0ath1> oh sorry
<dominic_> ok
<ubuntu0ath1> Just to be sure do a dist-upgrade. but do a sudo apt-get update ...forgot that part xD
<dominic_> Is anyone else having the same error as me with no sound?
<XDevHald> dominic: Remove pulseaudo and alsa, alsa-utils, reboot then re-install them from synaptic and you're good to go.
<darthanubis> all of my partitions are not being mounted at boot
<darthanubis> once at the desktop i have to mount -a in a term
<darthanubis> the fstab is correct, unless maybe the uuid changed since install?
<arand> beta-alpha-rc-final is a very rolling definition... getting from one to the other doesn't require anything more than a normal system upate normally...
<ubuntu0ath1> Can an uuid change ?
<darthanubis> looking into it now
<arand> dominic_: did the links I gave you anser anything?
<darthanubis> the partition that is not automounting is an lvm partition. how do I get the uuid of that partition?
<ubuntu0ath1> fdisk -l
<ubuntu0ath1> ?
<zniavre> blkid ?
<darthanubis> thats it
<darthanubis> blkid
<ubuntu0ath1> Never knew that such a thing existed xD
<robin0800> ubuntu0ath1: its new
<dominic_> arand: no
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282461/
<dominic_> Thats my error thingy
<arand> dominic_: I know, and the links seemed to have the same error, but if you say not... I have no further ideas...
<dominic_> I dont really know, arand, but the first one applied to 9.04, and sound worked fine in 9.04
<darthanubis> the uuids are correct. Guess i'll search to see if there is a bug
<jemark> my x3100 video card didn't have hardware accerelation anymore with the latest update
<arand> dominic_: just because it's jaunty doesn't mean the error must be different...
<dominic_> i s'pose...
<dominic_> But i dont really understand what its saying, so i couldnt tell you if its the same
<dominic_> all i know is that it doesnt restart proeprly
<Rods_Tiger> I thought Karmic Ubuntu Netbook Remix was supposed to start up quickly? It's been starting up pretty much all day and it still hasn't got past the loading screen - I'd say this is too slow.
<ubuntu0ath1> When will gnome 2.28 come to karmic ?
<XDevHald> Do the repos have an icon maker/editor?
<arand> Rods_Tiger: hmm, yea I had problems booting on a recent liveCD as well.
<rsk> ubuntu0ath1: already done
<arand> XDevHald: yea, hang on...
<XDevHald> Need to make an xpm icon for firefox
<XDevHald> thanks arand
<ubuntu0ath1> rsk: good :)
<robin0800> ubuntu0ath1: Its already here
<XDevHald> Yep, check it at System > About Gnome
<arand> XDevHald: kiconeditor?
<jemark> ubuntu0ath1: it's already in karmic
<ubuntu0ath1> Thanks for the info guys, I haven't booted in ubuntu in one day.
<robin0800> XDevHald: Tried gnome-shell yet?
<ubuntu0ath1> I'm waiting to reformat some of my partitions, but I am waiting for the beta livecd to come out
<darthanubis> xfs not mounting correctly at boot > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8028006
<Martyn> yep, same ehre
<XDevHald> arand: I have gnome, try to stay away from KDE
<Martyn> I switched from xfs to ext4 for that reason
<darthanubis> I think that is it! My lvm partiton is xfs
<XDevHald> robin0800. Do you use it?
<dominic_> Also of note is that i get a load of errors when i boot
<dominic_> something about "failure to load profiles"
<dominic_> Does anyone else get that?
<darthanubis> yup
<dominic_> darth - was that directed to me?
<robin0800> XDevHald: Tried it, is very fast to switch but couldn't get compiz to work with it
<ubuntu0ath1> Gotta go guys. Have a nice night
<arand> XDevHald: or just use inkscape: http://inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/creating-icons-with-inkscape-a-basic-workflow/
<XDevHald> robin0800: Installing it now, thanks for the heads up.
<XDevHald> arand: Very nice find. Thank you.
<arand> XDevHald: oops, borken loink it seems
<XDevHald> arand: it's ok I found it in the repos
<robin0800> XDevHald: could only run it with alt+f2 and gnome-shell --replace
<XDevHald> Hmm
<arand> XDevHald: http://sidux.com/index.php?module=Wikula&tag=InkscapeIconBasicsEN there's the correct link to the tutorial..
<XDevHald> Thanks arand, that's better :-)
<tsoncul> Hi everyone, is it a bug when the ubiquity slideshow talks about Firefox 3?
<tsoncul> Shouln't it be 3.5?
<bwallum> I like the title 'may' break your system, I thought that's why we all got onboard, to ride the surf, crash and burn, then recoverO:-)
<XDevHald> robin0800: Yeah I see what you mean
<jawbber> Hello guys! Did anyone of you noticed that your sound card got muted after installing karmic koala alpha 6 ?
<bwallum> jawbber: yea, you need to set up your Profile for duplex, millions of bug reports
<arand> tsoncul: I'm not sure, since 3.5 is a subset of the 3 release...
<jawbber> bwallum: I already got my sound card to work so no worries anymore :P
<tsoncul> arand: Technically, yes, but Firefox itself made a big deal out of iy
<tsoncul> it*
<bwallum> jawbber: that was quick
<dominic_> jawbber
<dominic_> i did
<dominic_> I dont have sound
<dominic_> jawberr: how did you get yours to work?
<dominic_> Also, does anyone get loads of errors when they start up saying things about 'Profile couldnt be loaded' or something like that?
<dominic_> As in, during the boot process?
<bwallum> dominic: what hardware do you have? Is it AC'97 compliant?
<arand> tsoncul: true.. and I guess 3.5 is g.onna be the one sticking in KK... Well you could always report a bug/wishlist about it, I'm not to fussed about either 3 or 3.5 to be honest.
<dominic_> bwallum: ill find out
<XDevHald_> robin0800: Yeah that crashed my xorg lol
<XDevHald_> Froze it to 100% CPU and had to do a manual shutdown.
<BUGabundo> am I the only one
<BUGabundo> earing little pongs
<BUGabundo> on notify osd ballons ??
<BUGabundo> this is ANOYING
<arand> BUGabundo: sound?
<bwallum> dominic: I took out gamix before I got mine nice and stable
<robin0800> XDevHald_: Trying to run compiz you mean?
<xuser> updates made my system unbootable! yay!
<dominic_> bwallum:  nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP)
<dominic_> afk
<BUGabundo> arand: yes
<BUGabundo> a very low but still anoying sound
<bwallum> I'm on AMD64 though
<XDevHald_> I disabled compiz robin0800 and it still did the same thing
<jawbber> dominic_: sry I was away
<arand> BUGabundo: dunno, I run it in VBox with no sound...
<jawbber> dominic_: you still have sound problems?
<bwallum> dominic: should be sound (excuse pun)
<dominic_> Yep
<bwallum> I run an nForce2 machine and sound is fine
<dominic_> Still have sound problems
<jawbber> I only noticed that my sound did not work after installing alpha 6 then I went to sound preferences and unchecked the mute
<jawbber> and then it worked
<dominic_> ohhh
<dominic_> Its not muted
<bwallum> dominic: there are still bugs in pulseaudio but you can really make it worse by trying to configure with gamix and PA at the same time, real mess
<dominic_> i checked for that
<dominic_> is sound preferences under system>preferences?
<bwallum> dominic: right click the apeaker icon
<bwallum> speaker
<dominic_> Mute isnt checked
<bwallum> Under the Hardware tab, what Profile do you have?
<dominic_> Hardware tab has nothing
<bwallum> dominic: mmm, can you select Stereo Analog Duplex?
<dominic_> in hardware tab?
<dominic_> bwallum: there are no devices under hardware tab
<sburwood> anyone have news on Karmic and is it something that can work on my Pentium4 at 2.4Ghz?
<dominic_> justa  blank box
<bwallum> yes, appreciate when you said nothing you might literally have nothing
<dominic_> =============
<dominic_> sorry abbout the ==== thing
<bwallum> Is gamix running?
<dominic_> my cat walked on the keyboard
<dominic_> gamix?
<sburwood> and where can I see news about it? or is it premature?
<tsoncul> sburwood: Karmic Beta will be out shortly
<sburwood> thx, tsoncul
<bwallum> System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and search for gamix
<tsoncul> sburwood: Probably tomorrow
<dominic_> Its release date is the 1st october
<tsoncul> sburwood: I'm on alpha6 now, and it's pretty stable.
<XDevHald_> That is Beta Freeze
<bwallum> If it's there deselect it
<sburwood> and for the final version on Oct 29?
<tsoncul> sburwood: I think so
<sburwood> I don't know ... I've had 8.04 and 9.04 and have had problems with both.
<XDevHald_> The Release Candidate was done on Oct 22nd, you might want to see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<jemark> tsoncul: for me the alpha 6 is booting with error messages and there is no 3d accerelation anymore.
<sburwood> 7.10 and 8.10 work fine ... is that normal?
<XDevHald_> Is oing to be done on*
<XDevHald_> going*
<dominic_> installing gamix now
<jemark> tsoncul: so i re-installed jaunty...
<tsoncul> sburwood: No idea if that's normal...
<bwallum> dominic:uninstall gamix, sorry if I confused
<sburwood> ok.  Here where I am, it's night.  Good night
<sburwood> bye
<tsoncul> jemark: I have a pretty barebones netbook, so not much problems..
<tsoncul> sburwood: Take care.
<bwallum> dominic: so gamix wasn't loaded then?
<sburwood> u2
<jemark> tsoncul: and installed gnome-shell?
<tsoncul> jemark: UNR
<dominic_> I've installed gamix
<myk_robinson> hey, guys. Do nay of you have information about the Totem crash on exit? Is there something that I can do to fix this, or just need to wait on an update for the application? Thanks
<bwallum> dominic: sorry, you may have been heads down, you don't want gamix installed
<tsoncul> myk_robinson: which release are you using?
<myk_robinson> tsoncul: Karmic with updates run a few hours ago. Totem version is 2.28.0
<dominic_> lol bwallum: thats ok
<tsoncul> myk_robinson: Yep, stillbroken
<bwallum> :)
<evan_> does anyone have the bluetooth mouse?
<evan_> an*
<myk_robinson> tsoncul: as long as its not just me, that's fine. Thanks, I'll install VLC and use it until Totem is repaired
<bwallum> dominic: have you fully updated your system?
<tsoncul> myk_robinson: Totem had a bunch of problems since I got on Karmic, I'm thinking someone is working on it...
<dominic_> yep
<dominic_> did that a couple hours ago
<dominic_> gamix wasnt loSWS
<bwallum> dominic:have you rebooted since the last update
<dominic_> *LOADED
<dominic_> bwallum: yep
<dominic_> Soz for caps
<bwallum> jawbber: I'm stumped, can you help dominic please?
<domjohnson> Thats better
<bwallum> how do you do that!
<domjohnson> use the /nick command
<bwallum> o
<domjohnson> for me, it was /nick domjohnson
<stumped> yoo
<bwallum> nice to know who you are i guess
<bwallum> domjohnson: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Rods_Tiger> Karmic Ubuntu Netbook Remix has been in the process of starting up all day and it still hasn't got past the loading screen.
<domjohnson> bwallum: thats ok
<domjohnson> I should go to bed now
<domjohnson> G'Night
<bwallum> g'night
<hggdh> OK. As usual, I am probably late. Any critical issues today on +1? Like grub2 failing to boot?
<evan_> hggdh, macbook?
<hggdh> no, amd64 "normal" laptop
<hggdh> lost grub2 this morning...
<evan_> hggdh, ok use supergrub bootdisk to boot and fix
<evan_> anyone experience in bluetooth mouses?
<hggdh> evan_: thank you, but already fixed, by a boot via daily server CD, removing --purge grub2 & friends, rm -rf /boor/grub, and resintalling the beast
<evan_> heheh ok
<hggdh> and after a looong fsck -c -f on all the partitions :-(
<SlimG> Any knowlege of what is causing the Karmic release delay? critical bug discovered?
<tsoncul> SlimG: there is no delay, as far as I know.
<Twigathy> yer...wot? It's not due for release 'till October 29th
<Twigathy> 9.10 -> 2009, october ;)
<tsoncul> SlimG: The Karmic Beta should be out tomorrow or the day after.
<SlimG> ah :) "in my face!" :)
<Twigathy> hehe
<SlimG> selfburn etc.
<SlimG> Well, I'll atleast get a good head start at nagging for the release :)
<AtomicSpark> Hello there!
<AtomicSpark> Is anyone else having trouble using ubuntu-bug?
<darthanubis> anyone care to run some phoronix benchmarks?
<darthanubis> The package is in the repos
<darthanubis> Compare these results against your Linux PC. Run phoronix-test-suite benchmark anubis-26404-23098-25010 and wait for the results (with comparative numbers) to appear. It's as easy as that!
<voidmage> so it turns out sometimes update-manager crashes before it does update-grub and i boot into a jaunty kernel in karmic
<voidmage> which is why my sound wasn't working yesterday
<voidmage> :P
<ActionParsnip> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubottu> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): a comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0ga-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 358 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<ActionParsnip> darthanubis: it requires openjdk. I have proper java installed manually and dont want to screw it up with some package
<darthanubis> oh
<legend2440> how do i get into the grub2 menu? Esc is not working
<Crashbit> legend2440: edit your /etc/default/grub file
<legend2440> Crashbit: ok thanks
<Ian_> pff so little updates today!
<Ian_> :p
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: For what it's worth, openjdk _is_ the proper java now.
<RAOF> What with Sun open-sourcing Java and all.
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: not native 64bit java
<ActionParsnip> its probably some nspluginwrapper thing
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: What are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: if you use the 64bit bin file you can use the 64bit java from sun
<RAOF> Aaah.  You're talking about a browser plugin.
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: indeedy
<Nattgew> I'm trying to load the pciehp module... but it says it's not there... is there some other module I should be looking for?
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: "There is only one alternative in link group mozilla-javaplugin.so: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so"
<connex> I get Device or Resource busy when trying to insert a module using modprobe
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: i dont use firefox, its so bloated with flash
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: So what browser do you use?  Everything uses NSAPI plugins.
<pwnguin> wget and emacs, duh
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: Chrome
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: ...which uses that plugin.
<RAOF> Everything uses firefox plugins.  De-facto standard.
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/m7f9e9759
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: Yes?  You don't have the openjdk packages installed; I wouldn't be surprised if you don't have some of the same file paths!
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: not if you symlink the jave .so file in chrome plugins folder you dont need any ofd that rubbish
<bucky> that's what update-alternatives is for
<RAOF> You don't need any of the java runtime for the java plugin?  I'm sceptical :)
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/d398249c9
<RAOF> Even if you didn't, I wouldn't really care.  50MB worth of disc space is worth less than the time taken to figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: i like small and punchy
<Nattgew> dmesg says the module is being loaded...
<Nattgew> [    0.534562] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
<Nattgew> but it won't recognize my card reader...
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: is there any output pertaining to the reader if you plug in a card, wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: trust me, you dont need any of that stuff to get java ;) plus its fun to get installs small yet effective
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: We obviously have different definitions of "fun" :)
<ActionParsnip> RAOF: true, but im mainly out but when i'm on my system i like to tweak and prod
<Nattgew> ActionParsnip: no, it shows nothing
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: hmm not good
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: is it in a laptop?
<Nattgew> yes
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: what make / model?
<Nattgew> laptop or card?
<ActionParsnip> laptop
<Nattgew> dell inspiron 1525
<connex> i am getting this error trying to add it87
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: just websearching
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: looks like you need the sdhci module
<Nattgew> loaded that module, still nothing
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-01
<sagaci> when's the beta going to be released today, roughly
<rubinoo> Hello guys! after upgrading from jaunty to karmic I can no longer boot.. I get an error about the filesystem
<test34> anyone else get "fsck.ntfs not found" error at boot?
<rubinoo> karmic works great on desktop computer but cant boot on my laptop because of filesystem errors
<test34> rubinoo, could you be more specific? exact error? which filesystem you are using?
<rubinoo> test34: well when I try to boot I get somekind of error about that the filesystem has errors and it says that it has to check it, i have ext3 filesystem
<rubinoo> test34: I did an upgrade not a fresh install
<rubinoo> i am now running of the live cd, could i somehow check the filesystem for errors in the terminal=
<Veinor> In Karmic, my ath9k-using wireless card gets really intermittent reception.
<dholbert> rubinoo, yeah
<rubinoo> dholbert: ok how can i do this? :)
<dholbert> rubinoo, if the broken filesystem is e.g. /dev/sda4, then you'd run "sudo fsck /dev/sda4" in the terminal
<test34> rubinoo, fsck.ext3 /dev/sdaX
<dholbert> fsck = file system check
<rubinoo> dholbert: yeah thx :)
<dholbert> (just plain old fsck is better than "fsck.ext3" I think, 'cause it automatically picks the right one to use)
<rubinoo> dholbert: should I unmount the partition first?
<dholbert> rubinoo, yes
<dholbert> rubinoo, it won't let you fsck it if it's mounted
<rubinoo> dholbert: okey im checking it right now ! /dev/sda6 contains a file system with errors, check forced
<dholbert> cool, good luck
<rubinoo> thx :)
<rubinoo> karmic worked great on my desktop computer :)
<rubinoo> anyone knows what this meens?Error reading block 2446527 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read)
<Dai> rubinoo: it means bin the drive
<Dai> normally i'd say it's dying, but i'm going to err on the side of caution and say i'm only mostly sure it's dying.
<test34> rubinoo, maybe a problem with your /etc/fstab
<test34> rubinoo, according to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/fsck.ext3-attempt-to-read-block-from-filesystem-trouble-379551/
<rubinoo> gonna see what happens :P
<test34> if you dont do anything it wont fix itself
<rubinoo> well I entered "yes" to almost everything
<Dai> rubinoo: how many times did that happen?
<musikgoat> rubinoo: that was an fsck message?
<rubinoo> many times :D
<Dai> i've seen that message all too many times, and it is NEVER good
<Dai> rubinoo: check dmesg | tail
<Dai> see if there are i/o errors
<rubinoo> well this laptop is old so i dont really care :p
<SpacePigeon> does karmic bring apt-url ?
<SpacePigeon> like, adding a ppa with just an url?
<dholbert> rubinoo, you could try reformatting the partition and then running "sudo e2fsck -c -c /dev/sda6"
<dholbert> rubinoo, e2fsck is the ext3 version of fsck (same as fsck.ext3), and "-c -c" means to do a read-write test of every single block
<legend2440> i've installed karmic 3 times without success. each time i get grub error 15. with old grub i would fix it by pressing Esc at boot  and change  (hd0,1) to (hd0,0) but Esc doesnt work to get me to the GRUB menu. so i edited the /etc/default/grub file but still cant get grub menu. any ideas?
<dholbert> rubinoo (a single -c just means to try to *read* every block, but -c -c will both read & write & then restore the original contents of every block)
<dholbert> rubinoo, that's a good way to see if the drive itself is bad vs. if it's just that your filesystem is horked
<dholbert> legend2440, your changes don't make a difference unless you use "update-grub" to get them into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dholbert> legend2440, I think you need to effectively change "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=" to something nonzero (say, 5 for 5seconds), and then run update-grub, and then you should have 5 seconds at boot-time during which you can press "Esc" to get to a grub menu
<Rubinioo> Hello again guys! hihih It works now :)
<legend2440> dholbert: ok did not know that . thanks.  is Esc at boot still used to get into grub menu?
<Rubinioo> thx 4 your help
<dholbert> legend2440, yeah
<dholbert> Rubinioo, are you the same as rubinoo?
<legend2440> dholbert: ok thanks
<Rubinioo> dholbert: yes i am :)
<dholbert> legend2440, are you able to get to a booted system so that update-grub will actually work though?
<dholbert> legend2440, (i.e. with your /boot partition mounted)
<dholbert> Rubinioo, glad it worked :) I'd recommend reformatting that partition if it had a ton of errors, btw
<legend2440> dholbert: no i edited  the /etc/default/grub file from the Livecd
<dholbert> legend2440, ok, simply running "update-grub" there probably won't work
<legend2440> dholbert: can i edit the grub.cfg file directly?
<dholbert> yeah -- I'm looking at what you want to change
<legend2440> dholbert: ok thanks
<legend2440> dholbert: i think i want to change  set root - hd0,1 to set root= hd0,0 or something like that
<dholbert> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/282553/
<dholbert> legend2440, that's the change made to my /boot/grub/grub.cfg when I change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 4 in /etc/default/grub
<legend2440> dholbert: ok thanks. can i trouble you with one more question?  when i'm installing karmic there is an Advanced button that opens a Grub installer box. it is by default set to  (hd0) and i've tried that setting 3 times without success. i was wondering if i  change that setting to  sdb or sdb1 which is my  ubuntu drive and ubuntu partition if that would eliminate the  grub 15 error?
<dholbert> legend2440, I've only ever accepted the default there
<dholbert> legend2440, but if it's suggesting values like "hd0", you definitely don't want "sda" or "sdb"
<dholbert> legend2440, grub uses a different drive-naming scheme from what linux uses
<legend2440> dholbert: ok i see.    thanks for all your help. i guess i'll try installing again
<dholbert> legend2440, also, if grub is running (albeit failing), then I think it means that box is set to the right value
<dholbert> legend2440, no prob, good luck!
<legend2440> dholbert: thanks
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, when I boot up Ubuntu I get a warning that flashes somewhat quickly, I didn't catch much of it but it was about apparmor and /usr/sbin/ntpd. I ran 'aa-status' and got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/282560/ . How do I fix this?
<KnifeySpooney> I mean, how do I fix the complain mode part? That is the warning appearing on boot
<KnifeySpooney> anyone there?
<DanaG> hmm, sreadahead spits out a bunch of "unable to find a suitable fs"
<DanaG> ... and then aborts with exit status 1.
<KnifeySpooney> anyone...?
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, when I boot up Ubuntu I get a warning that flashes somewhat quickly, I didn't catch much of it but it was about apparmor and /usr/sbin/ntpd. I ran 'aa-status' and got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/282560/ . How do I fix the complain mode warning?
<Etu> Is there a beta yet? :)
<iflema> yah yah
<Etu> Soo, where can I get it? :)
<Etu> I wanna try it out
<iflema> you testn??????
<iflema> hey
<iflema> lol
<iflema> sry
<iflema> just got up
<iflema> shes out in 1 month
<Etu> The time is 02:34 here in sweden, so Its October 1stz And the KarmicReleaseSchedule says that beta should be out today
<iflema> i meant (au 10:35am thur 1 oct) the full release
<Etu> huh? How many hours is it until then?
<iflema> are release cycles to short?????
<iflema> thats now
<iflema> hang on ill get link
<Etu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule <-- That page tells me that beta release should be today
<iflema> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<iflema> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Etu> And the link to the "beta" is broken: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<iflema> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Etu> Nice, thanks :)
<iflema> see testing procedures
<Etu> I have realy never beeing intrested in ubuntu betas before, but I have been running alpha for some weeks now, do get some newer packages.
<iflema> you could use proposed and backport repos....
<iflema> on the stable
<iflema> version
<iflema> if ya live in alpha ya never really get to a stable
<DanaG> weird... at boot I get a lot of spew of "no suitable fs found in /proc/mounts, perhaps not mounted?"
<Etu> I want the kernel mode setting stuff for intel too, and stuff works pretty great on my EeePC
<Etu> With 9.10 Alpha
<JanC> Etu: the beta is released somewhere between 00h & 24h on Thursday Oct 1st, in an unspecified timezone, which means there is 47h period in which it can be released  ;-)
<JanC> I haven't seen any recent updates for packages on the CD though, so most likely the last daily will be the beta
<Etu> JanC: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ <-- :)
<JanC> yeah, those are the beta candidates
<JanC> and thus most likely also the betas
<JanC> unless somebody found a bug that burns up 50% of all tester's computers  ;-)
<DanaG> open("/dev/snd/pcmC1D1p", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<DanaG> stupid a52 alsa plugin.
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> which package contains gnome3?
<lubosz> is there a desktop metapackage?
<KnifeySpooney> I didn't know gnome3 was out yet.
<KnifeySpooney> AFAIK, gnome 3 might be released in lucid lynx 10.04
<KnifeySpooney> i might be wrong
<lubosz> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-gnome-3
<musikgoat> KnifeySpooney: i think your right, since this release is around 2.28
<KnifeySpooney> lubosz: Try this: http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-install-gnome-shell-intrepid-jaunty.html
<KnifeySpooney> musikgoat: I actually just read some articles, and apparently gnome3.0 is planend to be released /by default/ in 10.04, but I think you can install gnome3 manually on earlier versions of ubuntu
<musikgoat> KnifeySpooney: lubosz: i think that gnome3 has to be alpha'ed by gnome.org first though :)
<KnifeySpooney> musikgoat: Probably, but I have no intention of upgrading so i don't mind .. I like the current gnome :D
<Nattgew> KnifeySpooney: it sure is looking good... I've tried other things but I just keep coming back
<iflema> kde4s getn better
<iflema> tahan itself
<KnifeySpooney> I've tried KDE, but I can't get used to that layout. Gnome seems much more organized in my opinion
<iflema> m
<KnifeySpooney> Anybody have any insight on my problem with AppArmor? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8033084
<lubosz> KnifeySpooney: i already did this, but i'm in xubuntu ^^
<lubosz> i upgraded my jaunty xubuntu vm
<lubosz> and it crashes :p
<lubosz> so i wonder which gnome to install
<lubosz> 2.28?
<KnifeySpooney> for the latest gnome or 3.0?
<lubosz> musikgoat: so this statement is wrong? http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/247/10-things-new-about-ubuntu-karmic-koala-worth-taking-note-of
<lubosz> KnifeySpooney: gnome 3 in karmic
<KnifeySpooney> "The GNOME 2.30 release, which will be about a year and a half from now based on GNOME's standard six-month release cycle, is what the developers have decided to call GNOME 3.0."
<musikgoat> lubosz: thats actually a demo of gnome-shell
<KnifeySpooney> ^ that was posted on July 14, 2009
<musikgoat> lubosz: and tbh, that doesn't look all that interesting...
<musikgoat> oh my, a pop out menu...
<musikgoat> the music was decent though :P
<Orfeous> hi everybody
<musikgoat> lubosz: and that article must be old, cause it still references empathy as the default messenger... which was changed
<lubosz> k
<lubosz> then i just try gnome 2.28 with gnome-shell
<lubosz> or gnome 3 from git ^^
<musikgoat> lubosz: sounds good :)
<Orfeous> got some problems with my computer.. upgraded all packages yesterday and now my computer boots up in single user mode! and is logged in as root as default.
<Orfeous> what can i do about it?
<musikgoat> Orfeous: you could try dist-upgrade if you didn't do that
<lubosz> do you have grub 2 Orfeous?
<Orfeous> hmm..
<Orfeous> some services doesnt start also.. i must start them manually.
<lubosz> are you booting the safe mode in your boot manager?
<lubosz> this sounds like safe mode ubuntu Orfeous
<lubosz> check your menu.lst
<lubosz> or grub2 config
<lubosz> if you installed that
<Orfeous> no, i boot as normally.. but i had problems some days ago so i had to boot into safe-mode and boot with "netboot"
<lubosz> does karmic fall back into safe mode automatically?
<lubosz> maybe the upgrade messed with your boot config
<lubosz> which it surely did, cause its a new kernel
<Orfeous> when i choose my newest kernel in the grub boot menu it boots up and starts gdm.. and i can login..
<lubosz> this is what you should do
<lubosz> and remove the old kernels
<Orfeous> but i cant open any console shells like before with CTRL+F1, CTRL+F2 etc..
<lubosz> maybe there are version collisions
<lubosz> karmic is build on newer kernel than jaunty
<Martyn> So, how are we looking for the midnight release?
<Orfeous> if i press CTRL+F2 there are just a black screen and nothing more.. and if i press CTRL+F1 i got into gnome again :)
<Martyn> Anything showstopper enough to stop us from going Beta-1?
<Orfeous> lubosz, i have upgraded karmic packages and kernels many times
<lubosz> ah ok
<Orfeous> and i have tried older kernels also but its the same issue i have with the single-user-mode
<lubosz> did you read your kernel log?
<lubosz> is this an bug or a feture
<Orfeous> yes, of course.. but i couldnt find any specific erros...
<lubosz> why would you want to boot older kernels anyway?
<Orfeous> i can try upload it when i come home tomorrow..
<Orfeous> just to see if that fixed the problems but it didnt ;)
<lubosz> but newest kernel boots and starts xserver?
<Orfeous> yes
<lubosz> maybe you should wait for the beta :D
<lubosz> so what is wrong about that ^^
<musikgoat> !info software-center
<Orfeous> i know that i got some udev errors but they dissapearded after some packages upgrade :D
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3 (karmic), package size 189 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<lubosz> Orfeous: maybe you should try grub2
<lubosz> i read that it is installed by default in karmic
<musikgoat> hmm, i guess that is the underlying tool for add/remove...
<lubosz> i already use that in jaunty
<Orfeous> hmm
<lubosz> i boot grub2 from grub1
<lubosz> because i didnt figure out how to boot osx from grub2
<Orfeous> hehe
<lubosz> config of grub2 is a pain in the ass if you dont know it
<lubosz> it is generated
<lubosz> so you dont write any config, but generator scripts
<lubosz> very intuitive
<musikgoat> lubosz: vi /etc/default/grub
<DanaG> vi?
<DanaG> =þ
<lubosz> m
<Orfeous> vim
<DanaG> bah. gksu gedit.  or sudo nano.  =þ
<musikgoat> whatev
<Orfeous> i also use vim with colors ;)
<lubosz> i use gedit
<lubosz> with colors
<DanaG> Even nano can do colors, by the way.
<lubosz> musikgoat: i can put old school grub config in here for grub2?
<Orfeous> but can grub be my problem why it boots into single-user-mode?
<DanaG> oh, and disable wrapping, because line-wrapping by INSERTING carriage returns.... is stupid.
<Orfeous> even if i have not selected safe-mode
<musikgoat> lubosz: sort of... but the flags aren't all the same
<lubosz> Orfeous: single user mode si a boot flag
<musikgoat> lubosz: but its where you make those edits, then sudo update-grub
<musikgoat> lubosz: and it builds grub.cfg
<lubosz> k i try that thx
<Orfeous> lubosz, can it be something else if it isnt grub?
<Orfeous> some other config-file or something?
<lubosz> Orfeous: i wouldnt try to fix the old kernels, but your problems in the current
<Orfeous> its really annoying :)
<Orfeous> its my server also ;)
<musikgoat> Orfeous: without analyzing your dmesg logs, there could be loads of stuff causing a problem
<musikgoat> Orfeous: can you pastebin them?
<Orfeous> musikgoat, yes but not until tomorrow when i come home.
<Orfeous> i only wonder how i can put it on pastebin from my console?
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Orfeous> nice :D
<musikgoat> yes, very useful
<Orfeous> but another problem then.. how can i run an irc-client without running as root?
<test34> irc client doesnt need root...
<Orfeous> i know..
<Orfeous> but i am logged in as root!
<Orfeous> maybe i can sudo my normal user
<test34> su
<musikgoat> Orfeous: try " su <username> - "
<musikgoat> the - should cause you to use the right environment
<Orfeous> ok, i will try it tomorrow and paste dmesg
<Orfeous> its kern.log?
<darthanubis> anyone notice samba shares not showing up?
<darthanubis> scratch that
<Martyn> darthanubis : Nope, all mine show up
<darthanubis> I think my router stops sending smb traffic if it gets overloaded
<Martyn> and I'm using smb4
<darthanubis> I need a new router
<darthanubis> my mythtv box is too powerful to just be a smoothwall firewall
<darthanubis> maybe I could have it virtualize both smoothwall and mythtv?
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> I know I'm sharing from 9.10, but can't browse my own shares or the network via nautilus
<darthanubis> wierd
<Orfeous> hmm
<Orfeous> samba has always lived its on life for me for many years
<Orfeous> musikgoat, maybe its time for me to make a new installation on my computer its longtime ago now ;) many dist-upgrades :D
<Orfeous> install ubuntu-server 9.10
<darthanubis>    name resolve order = lmhosts wins bcast host << I still noticed that this line has to be changed in smb.conf
<darthanubis> I would have though Ubuntu would have fixed this long ago
<darthanubis> I always have to put "host" at the end of that line
<darthanubis> otherwise the network is never able to resolve the shared machines
<nomnex> The FN keys of my notebooks (Panasonic let's note/Sony Vaio) are not working with 9.04. Any changes with Karmic (FN keys notebooks)?
<Dr_Willis> Try a live cd and see if they work.
<Dr_Willis> The FN keys work on my 2 laptops ive tested.
<nomnex> what make/model/years?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Oddity/bug? - I change the mouse pointer in the gnome appearance- tools. The pointer changes for SOME apps but not all of them. (perhaps its only changed for newly started apps?) i dont recall this happening in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> One netbook, AAO, and one HP dv2000 I belive
<Orfeous> nomnex, i think it works for me on my sony vaio
<nomnex> that's good news! model please?
<Orfeous> i was able to press fn-key and contrast higher and lower..
<Orfeous> VGN-FW11M
<Orfeous> the sony-module must be loaded
<nomnex> how and where is the sony module?
<DanaG> another way: sudo -i -u username'
<darthanubis> findsmb lists the computers and shares, but nautilus says failure to retrieve share list
<DanaG> -i for "give me a shell".
<darthanubis> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<danield707> good day
<Orfeous> nomnex, its located under /var/lib/"kernel-version"... hmm then i forgot the other directorys..
<Orfeous> but i think ive found it under a "laptop" dir.
<nomnex> Orfeous: I fairly new to linux. I can follow instruction though. could you be more specific. do you have to compile the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> with naitulus ive often had to type in the proper path to the  server/share name the first thme.. THEN it gets it figured out and asks me for a username/password   then it starts to see it corectly after that
<Orfeous> the kernel allready have many devices etc.. compiled as modules and are loaded to the computers specs..
<akio> anyone have this issue with gnome-power-manager screen blanking?
<Dr_Willis> ie: i used in the address bar    smb://servernameorIP/sharehane
<Orfeous> sony-laptop is the module-name
<nomnex> Orfeous: I am following
<Orfeous> the patch can be downloaded if its not included in your current running kernel
<nomnex> Orfeous: do you have a download link
<Orfeous> what kernel are you running?
<nomnex> what's the command uname-?
<Orfeous> uname -a
<nomnex> Orfeous: Pana1 2.6.28-15-generic
<Orfeous> ah ok..
<Orfeous> then it should be located at /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/sony-laptop.ko
<darthanubis> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8033399#post8033399
<nomnex> Orfeous: I found it for the panasonic, but I don't know how to install it then
<Orfeous> sudo modprobe "modulename"
<Dr_Willis> !autoload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoload
<Dr_Willis> i forget the proper modules autoload file.
<Orfeous> its /etc/modules
<Orfeous> nomnex, did you find the sony-laptop module?
<nomnex> orfeous sudo modprobe sony-laptop.ko (correct?) what about /etc/modules
<Orfeous> nomnex, yes i think that is correct
<nomnex> Orfeous: I am confuse about /etc/modules
<Orfeous> the /etc/modules is a file for autoloading modules on startup.
<nomnex> Orfeous: steps: a. command: sudo modprobe sony-laptop.ko / b. ?? /etc/modules (only?)
<darthanubis> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/58092
<darthanubis> we can't get smb working flawlessly ...really?
<darthanubis> release after release we have to go through the SAME issues, why?
<Orfeous> nomnex, no.. just write sony-laptop on a new line in that file /etc/modules and save it
<nomnex> Orfeous: got it. that's all? Is there a link/thread/guide for other computer models: titled How to install a module?
<Orfeous> nomnex, ive found that the command for loading the module is "sudo modprobe sony-laptop" not with that .ko file extension its for loading with insmod command. if the module isnt located in the kernel hiercy
<Orfeous> nomnex, hmm.. maybe :) i dont know.
<Orfeous> what sony vaio do you have?
<nomnex> got it sudo modprobe sony-laptop , then copy sony-laptop on /etc/modules. Vaio PG-K66P.
<Orfeous> nomnex, write sony-laptop on a single line :)
<centaur5> anybody know where the tty files went (used to be in /etc/event.d)?
<Orfeous> centaur5, i have been searching for them too
<nomnex> Orfeous: line 1: #added line below. line 2: sony-laptop - Correct?
<Orfeous> centaur5, look in /etc/init/tty*
<centaur5> Orfeous, sucks that documentation takes a while to come out when lots of changes happen. I'm lost with the LDAP changes.
<Orfeous> centaur5, i got some problems too with those changes :)
<centaur5> Orfeous, well atleast I know I'm not alone on this.  :)
<Orfeous> centaur5, there are no lonley people out there ;)
<Orfeous> lonely
<Orfeous> nomnex, looks ok..
<nomnex> Orfeous: when there is a kernel update, do I have pass the command modprob again, or only once?
<centaur5> Orfeous, Do you happen to know the advantage that the new LDAP config database files even offers?
<Orfeous> nomnex, modprobe is to be typed everytime you want to load a module without the /etc/modules
<Orfeous> i mean if the module isnt specified in the /etc/module file
<Orfeous> if its there you have not to type it again
<Orfeous> you can see if the module is loaded by typing "lsmod"
<Orfeous> to unload a module you type "sudo lsmod modulename"
<Orfeous> sorry.. i meant rmmod :D
<test34> rmmod can also be usefull
<nomnex> Orfeous: got it thanks. could you confirm the location "sony-laptop" when I cd var/lib/ =>from: acpi-support, alsa, ...,to: xml-core, but no kernel
<Orfeous> nomnex, i dont understand
<nomnex> Orfeous: no folder kernel when in /var/lib/. I am looking for the location of sony-laptop.
<DanaG> modinfo sony-laptop
<DanaG> or are you not talking about modules?
<Orfeous> nomnex, i thought you allerady located it.
<Orfeous> ok, but i must go to sleep now.. my GF wakes up in about 1 hour ;) and i have not gone to sleep :D
<Orfeous> see you!
<nomnex> Orfeous: that was my believe;-)
<nomnex> thanks see you.
<akio> I just reported bug #439768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439768 in gnome-power-manager "backlight throbbing on login & idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439768
<akio> any devs here?
<Orfeous> ill be back later today for update..
<chu_> I'm currently on jaunty with the 2.6.31 kernel, update manager wants me to revert to .28 I think, but karmic is using .31 I believe? I heard it was always good choice to do a full system update before an upgrade, in this case it seems almost pointless...
 * Martyn waits patiently for the beta-1 build to make it's appearance
<wastrel> hi
<akio> hello
<wastrel> my battery said i have 17 hours of life remaining
<akio> car battery?
<wastrel> laptop battery
<akio> not 17 hours
<wastrel> with koala os
<akio> wow
<akio> new laptop?
<akio> does it really last that long?
<wastrel> no i think it's a bug in the battery life reporting
<wastrel> it only says 8 hours now
<akio> How long did it say 17 hours?
<wastrel> a few minutes
<akio> how old is the battery?
<wastrel> brand new
<akio> hmm
<akio> what does hal say? same thing?
<wastrel> dunno
<akio> acpi -V
<wastrel> well it says 46 minutes now
<wastrel> both from acpi and from the battery thingy in the gnome panel
<akio> i think your bug is for gnome-power-manager
<akio> I saw it stated in another bug, might want to check the other bugs for gnome-power-manager
<akio> or whatever binary / package name current is
<pradeep> is karmic alpha 6 stable enough
<akio> for what?
<pradeep> there?
<DanaG> <insert YOUR MOM joke here>
<akio> ohew
<akio> hello
<akio> have you seen my new bug?
<DanaG> (actually, saying just that is a bit funnier, and less offensive, than such an actual joke.)
<akio> thats what your mom said
 * akio hides
<pradeep> i want to upgrade to karmic alpha 6, is it safe. if there are problems can i revert back to jaunty
<akio> bug #439768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439768 in gnome-power-manager "backlight throbbing on login & idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439768
<akio> Is it safe?
<akio> Im sure an OS will not harm you. Unless it runs a potentially hazardous robot that just so happens to bounty hunt on the side.
<akio> dual boot man
<akio> Or use a really cool backup solution.
<pradeep> i want to upgrade to karmic alpha 6, is it safe. if there are problems can i revert back to jaunty
<Veinor> I don't think you can revert.
<Voss> pradeep, it is an alpha, if you want safe come back in november
<akio> My gnumeric stop crashing
<akio> stopped*
<Veinor> hooray!
<akio> ?
<andresmh> gdb is eating all my cpu
<nomnex> Could use a general advice from users with more exp than I have: I am using pidgin (mainly MSN chat/ XMPP chat/ IRC) on Jaunty 9.04. any good reason to make the move to the default emtpathy in Karmic? Or would you re-install pidgin over it?
<akio> empathy +1
<nomnex> akio: I can't try it currently on jaunty because of a dependency problem, why +1
<todd_> nomnex I use amsn
<nomnex> Thanks tood, the question is related to Karmic change
<akio> I had an issue with Pidgin working with gnome-panel
<nomnex> akio: okay. Other beta karmic testers any input empathy/pidgin ?
<nomnex> mainly IRC focused
<todd_> yes I use Karmic and for I\m clients empathy works well but for hotmail I recommenc amsn
<iflema> go pidgin
<akio> awesome plugins for pidgin
<akio> my favorite was the replacement
<nomnex> I see now, point taken, I have heard empathy was not completely ready and was more a political move.
<todd_> irc I use chatzilla by firefox
<iflema> pidginll get web/mic some day..... who needs it...?
<akio> I would turn that on with my family and replace 4 letter words with things like "Holy cow Batman!"
<nomnex> inflema, I guess I can make my idea.
<teddy> for irc i am using irssi
<nomnex> so pidgin is not going to die among ubuntu users
<akio> I wonder what that game of replacing verbs could do with the replacement plugin.
<akio> Mad Libs?
<akio> hell no
<nomnex> alright thanks everyone!
<iflema> pidgin - add msn,live,hotmail = msn/whatever@blah.blah
<iflema> im doing this on pidgin
<nomnex> ifleman: you mean account settings?
<iflema> pidgin does just about all... itll get web/mic sonn enough. if ya remove empathy add pidgin the user switcher works great
<rww> pidgin 2.6.1 has voice and video support over XMPP
<iflema> tray icons good
<iflema> user swithcer good
<iflema> why change?/?
<iflema> irc a bit odd but it goes
<iflema> well not odd at all
<iflema> empathy = p
<iflema> kopete currently a pain for yahoo users or is that sorted
<iflema> ?
<iflema> that goes for most distros
<sagaci> !punctuation | iflema
<ubottu> iflema: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<sagaci> !enter + iflema
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter + iflema
<sagaci> !enter | iflema
<ubottu> iflema: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nomnex> iflema: thanks, I could make my mind
<bullgard4> What manual can you recommand for Empathy?
<bullgard4> [solved]
<mshooshtari> How close is the Beta, does anbody know if it's to be delayed?
<mshooshtari> I'm getting ready for a Beta party.
<akio> 1:41 am here
<mshooshtari> it's 3hrs earlier(PDT)
<mshooshtari> Should be the 1st(Beta Release Date) UTC though, but the last several beta's have been delayed due to build problems.
<mshooshtari> It's OK, but I just haven't heard anything yet.
<Orfeous> now im here with my dmesg as requested for failsearching
<Orfeous> http://pastebin.com/f455a1822
<ripps> Man! Ubuntu killed epiphany-gecko and epiphany-webkit is broken. I'm forced to use firefox. I hate it, so slow and bloated.
<Orfeous> any other file that i should show?
<bullgard4> ripps: What is 'epiphany-webkit'?
<ripps> bullgard4: the default gnome web-browser
<ripps> technically, just epiphany, but it's been rewritten to use webkit now
<bullgard4> ripps: No. The default GNOME web browser is Epiphany.
<ripps> bullgard4: epiphany-browser is now epiphany-webkit. By default, with gnome 2.28, your using epiphany-webkit
<ripps> technically, epiphany-gecko can still be installed, but only without any extensions, and that's pretty drab
<mshooshtari> Has there been any official announcment of Karmic beta being delayed yet?
<ripps> mshooshtari: why would Karmic beta be delayed?
<mshooshtari> ripps: no updates anywhere yet, and it's already Oct 1st in 80% of the world.
<ripps> I don't recall anywhere that beta had to be released at the stroke of midnight. They have all day to make the official release
<dominic_> Hello
<dominic_> Has karmic beta been released now?
<mshooshtari> dominic_: lol
<ripps> It's barely even October, and everybody's already asking "is beta here yet?"
<mshooshtari> dominic_: I think were asking the wrong day, probably after work tomorrow. I just got a new laptop for work and wanted to blow away the vista default install in style.
<dominic_> It says on launchpad it was here 5 hours ago
<dominic_> pardon, 6 hours ago
<mshooshtari> dominic_: I'm starting to understand ripps though, who would want to get up at 6am to release software?
<ripps> what difference does it make? There's only been like, what, 3 packages between yesterday and today?
<mshooshtari> Does anybody have any inside information, is the nightly build working OK?
<mshooshtari> I'll just grab that one if it doesn't have any install probs
<dominic_> i guess.
<bullgard4> ripps: Thank you for explaining.
<dominic_> Do you release it ripps?
<mshooshtari> I've had bad luck with nighty builds lately, I think it's just my hardware or timing.
<ripps> Nobody here "releases it", virutally everybody here are just normal ubuntu users
<dominic_> ah
<dominic_> ok
<dominic_> lol
<mshooshtari> should MOTD, just download the 30ths nightly build.
<dominic_> brb
<mshooshtari> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dominic_> Its october 1st over here, thats the only reason i asked
<dominic_> Cant wait!
<mshooshtari> I'm just anxious for the beta page with it's feature list and screenshots.
<dominic_> lol
<dominic_> Yes, im that sad.
<mshooshtari> me too
<mshooshtari> ubuntu is all I could think of when I got off work today.
<dominic_> lol!
<mshooshtari> and the time to desktop, damn that's fast.
<dominic_> brb
<dominic_> Well, my boot time is hindered by a load of errors i get on boot
<dominic_> Things like "Profile could not be loaded"
<dominic_> But they flash too fast to write down
<dominic_> A
<dominic_> If im quick enough on the scroll lock tonight, ill report an error
<dominic_> *bug
<dominic_> AFK
<iflema> type 'dmesg' in terminal whan ya can
<mshooshtari> is there still the auto error reporting, running the test suite?
<mshooshtari> I'm not sure if it reports errors, but it sends in the configuration.
<dominic_> i dont know...
<dominic_> I've only been using Ubuntu for a month
<mshooshtari> Oh there was something I wanted to try and get into 10.04
<dominic_> Maybe 5 weeks
<mshooshtari> Laptop users have to switch between docked and undocked configurations
<dominic_> Did you hear about the 10.04 boot time-aim?
<dominic_> 10 seconds! Thats what they aim for!
<dominic_> Also whats really fast about ubuntu is that when you get to the desktop, you actually get onto the internet/skype/emesene/pidgin/hydrogen/whatever a lot faster than on windows
<mshooshtari> xrandr has configurations, but no easy way to load or switch
<mshooshtari> there's a gui tool called arandr which saves the configurations into scripts
<dominic_> ok
<mshooshtari> If something could be set up to detect the docked and undocked states, and allow the display to change automatically between the dock connected monitor, and the laptop display that would be nice.
<mshooshtari> right now I set up KDE hotkeys for a friend and he can change that way
<domjohnson> ok
<mshooshtari> but if the system knows to change things for power management etc, the ability to change screen configurations should be able to tie into that.
<iflema> dominic_: in terminal try 'dmesg | more' space bar to page down... might catch ya boot error(s)
<domjohnson> no, the only thing boot-related is things like "Bios" then a couple of long numbers, then things like "reserved"
<domjohnson> and "usuable"
<domjohnson> and "ASPCI data"
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> thats a ram map
<mshooshtari> oooh sun(rise/set) artwork is very nice
<domjohnson> huh?
<domjohnson> what are cupsd, aptd and totem?
<domjohnson> They all crashed
<mshooshtari> domjohnson: the artwork is nice, it wasn't in the alpha
<domjohnson> ok
<mshooshtari> domjohnson: cupsd is the printing system (common unix printing system daemon)
<domjohnson> Theres a screenshot?
<mshooshtari> totem is a media player
<domjohnson> ok
<mshooshtari> not sure about apt unless it's part of aptitude, related to package management.
<domjohnson> ok
<mshooshtari> What I want to see for 10.04 is for openchange to make amends to all the gnome distributions with the hype about microsoft exhcange integration.
<domjohnson> ?
<domjohnson> lol
<mshooshtari> first it released buggy, then lots of problems with clustered exchange servers.
<mshooshtari> that's acceptable, but they hyped it so much that redhat, ubuntu and others marked it as a huge nice new feature.
<mshooshtari> and it was more of a dud.
<ubuntu0ath1> Are the cdimages building? When will the beta land ?
<mshooshtari> ubuntu0ath1: no word yet, I just grabbed daily from 30th, it has new artwork and looks good, then will apt-get upgrade tomorrow
<domjohnson> Was the first release of ubuntu 4.10?
<mshooshtari> I don't know I started with ubuntu around dapper
<mshooshtari> yep I remember, trying to set up mythtv on breezy, but just before I finished dapper came out. All the guides were written for 5.04
<mshooshtari> now there's a nice mythbuntu that does everything out of the box.
<domjohnson> You know how you have the weather forecast on your top panel?
<domjohnson> Is that for today or tomorrow?
<ubuntu0ath1> It's supposed to be current weather
<domjohnson> Oh, crap its cold outside
<domjohnson> According to that
<domjohnson> Can you port Visual Basic Code to ubuntu?
<domjohnson> As in, make it into a .deb file?
<domjohnson> bye
 * Martyn waits for the beta 1 to finish 'gelling' together
<Martyn> So many last-second bugfixes and checkins
<bullgard4> Martyn: What do you mean by "checkins"?
<ideasman_42> Hi there
<ideasman_42> Im testing karmic and having very slow printing, its spending a LOT of time on the process "gs"
<ideasman_42> slow as in 4min before one page prints.. for 10 pages... Its over 8min and I cancel
<ideasman_42> anyone know of this slow printing problem?
<vega-> don't have that, instead i have a "printing works from some programs, but not from all" problem with karmic
<vega-> but those that work, are okay speed-wise
<ideasman_42> vega-, email is fast for some reason but PDF's very slow
<ideasman_42> the problem is "gs" the ghostscript command is using 500mb or so of ram
<ideasman_42> and using loads of CPU
<ideasman_42> this is weired because it used to work fine
<ideasman_42> on hardy
<bullgard4> Martyn: What do you mean by "checkins"?
<ideasman_42> is it possible to print at lower resolution?
<ideasman_42> like 300x300, the option is only for 600x600
<AlanBell> ideasman_42: ghostscript is a postscript interpreter, postscript is an interpreted programming language. It can take a long time to execute a postscript "program" especially a buggy one
<AlanBell> I once locked up a university printer for several hours printing a short postscript program that generated a big fractal image
<AlanBell> ideasman_42: what are you printing?
<ideasman_42> AlanBell, just a 10 page bdf
<ideasman_42> pdf
<ideasman_42> AlanBell, yep, am familier with PS
<ideasman_42> well, not to the point of writing games in it but still
<hyper_ch> hi there, do I get this right: In karmic I can add PPAs but just adding ppa:abiword-stable/ppa  to the sources.list?
<ideasman_42> AlanBell, Id accept gs can be slow, but since this used to print fast assume its some bug?
<ideasman_42> is there some way to replace GS or downgrade the package in karmic?
<dupondje> XML-parsefout: ongedefinieerde entiteit
<dupondje> Locatie: jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3/chrome/browser.jar!/content/browser/certerror/aboutCertError.xhtml
<dupondje> Regelnummer 241, kolom 34:          <p id="introContentP1">&certerror.introPara1;</p>
<dupondje> ---------------------------------^
<dupondje> any idea ?
<AlanBell> ideasman_42: if it is a regression then yes, I guess you are right
<Faulty> Hello guys! I put Karmic Koala on a USB stick and omg how fast it is :D i'm so amazed the speed is incredible :)
<ideasman_42> Im also trying to edit the PPD file, but it doesnt like 300x300 resolution
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<Faulty> Is the E7300 processor any good?
<ideasman_42> AlanBell, vega- wow, very interesting xpdf prints fast!
<ideasman_42> seems like the problem was evince?? - crazy
<bullgard4> Yesterday I installed Empathy 2.28.0. It worked. Today the Contact List reports: "New Jabber Account; Name in use". What does that mean? I cannot see any contact names in the Contact List.
<G_A_C> Hi, can someone tell me a little bit more about the "sandbox" update mode that's offered by do-release-upgrade? I'd like to try Karmic on my laptop and found this option, am I correct in thinking that this would just store the changes between my current jaunty installation and the karmic upgrade, and overlay them onto my filesystem meaning that if anything is broken I can just "roll back" to Jaunty as I have it now? thanks!
<gamla_kossan> G_A_C: that sounds hella sweet.
<G_A_C> it does if I have it correct
<G_A_C> which is why I'm asking, just in case I've misunderstood it, I don't want to trash this jaunty install :)
<Guest12345> Is the beta release supposed to come out today? Where can I find it?
<amortvigil> hello is the beta ?
<rsk> amortvigil: is the beta what?
<amortvigil> rsk: the beta is not yet :P
<rsk> what
<rsk> isn't it
<amortvigil> rsk: just as i tell you : The beta is not yet
<rsk> this is very confusing
<rsk> english is your 54't language?
<amortvigil> rsk: hmmm i think its clear english
<rsk> it's not
<amortvigil> but anyway the beta is not yet published, does that make you understand it?
<error404notfound> in karmic, pidgin is replaced with empathy? why? i think pidgin is better.
<amortvigil> error404notfound: because pidgin was not the best
<error404notfound> amortvigil, hmm, how?
<rsk> nope
<amortvigil> rsk: do i smell autism??
<rsk> i don't know what you smell
<amortvigil> rsk: well nevermind
<amortvigil> does anyone have a bluetooth mouse workin on karmic?
<luca> at what time can we expect to see the beta released^
<luca> ?
<amortvigil> luca: you better not try asking, people get stunned by the word beta i think
<amortvigil> luca: and t realy help you, on the forums i foud the answer: dont ask just wait for announcement
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<rsk> hei
<mirk> hi
<amortvigil> hey
<luca> amortvigil: thanks, I'll wait then :)
<contrast> I'm trying to get wminput working on my media center box and have discovered /dev/input/uinput no longer exists, which wminput requires. Any ideas?
<robin0800> luca launchpad  now says its 9hours late
<luca> robin0800 seen thanks
<luca> let's hope they'll upload it soon then
<bullgard> Yesterday I installed Empathy. It worked. Today the Contact List reports: "New Jabber Account; Name in use". What does that mean? I cannot see any contact names in the Contact List.
<amortvigil> bullgard: mine will not work either
<bullgard> amortvigil: "will not work" is rather ambiguous. What in detail does not work?
<amortvigil> it says it has network problems :P
<bullgard> amortvigil: "network problems" again is a rather broad term.
<amortvigil> bullgard: i know
<bullgard> :-)
<contrast> So no one knows about the disappearance of /dev/input/uinput in Karmic?
<amortvigil> contrast: i only know my wireless mighty mouse is also not workin
<contrast> Blah... It seems like every time I upgrade to a new release, I only discover the one show-stopper bug after I get everything else set up and working perfectly.
<amortvigil> what is a show-stopper bug?
<amortvigil> ubottu: show-stopper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show-stopper
<contrast> Umm... Something that stops the show; e.g., a deal-breaker.
<kaddi> how come karmic upgrade uninstalls my chosen applications and reinstalls default kde applications? That is rather annoying
<sassyn> Hi
<rsk> hii
<sassyn> Did anyone use xsplash
<rsk> sure
<sassyn> can u please tell if this is replace usplash?
<sassyn> or usplash run and them xsplash
<sassyn> I still don't understand it
<rsk> xsplash is a userspace application that uses the X interface
<rsk> to draw a splash screen at boot.
<sassyn> when GRUB run - he call to xsplash? or usplash and the usplash call X - which call xsplash
<rsk> Usplash is a userspace application that uses the Linux framebuffer interface
<rsk> to draw a splash screen at boot.'
<rsk> should explain it for you
<rsk> :)
<Boohbah> framebuffer vs. xorg
<sassyn> I see
<sassyn> So if u used  xsplash then X shoudl be run right after grub right?
<rsk> no
<rsk> how could it load without a kernel or any userspace
<Blizzerand> Hows Beta , good or broken
<rsk> after grub you need to boot the kernel and suchs
<rsk> Blizzerand: Not out yet.
<Blizzerand> rsk : Isn't it supposed to be out today
<rsk> Yes.
<cousteau> "today" = "sometime from 0:00 and 23:59"
<floating> when are the images available, how mny hours from now
<cousteau> s/and/to/
<rsk> floating: no way to tell
<floating> what time zone is that cousteau
<rsk> bet was supposed to be out 10~hours ago
<rsk> beta*
<cousteau> Isle of Man's, I guess
<rsk> but it will probably be out in a day or two.
<rsk> if you really want the beta, just get alpa6in the meanwhile and update
<floating> the installer doesnt work for me
<rsk> reported a bug?
<floating> but i could try the alternative cd of alpha6 tho
<Blizzerand__> cousteau : Hours ago I read, from launchpad i believe that it is going to be released with in an hour
<floating> well, the installer works I guess, but I get an error during the installation process
<rsk> so it will work in beta :)
<floating> didn't report a bug
<sassyn> So no use anymore fo usplash?
<cousteau> Blizzerand__: within an hour from when you read it, or within an hour from now?
<rsk> sassyn: you decide
<sassyn> of 9.10 will run frist usplash and them xsplash?
<sassyn> Can I have then both?
<rsk> can you?
<cousteau> where should I download it when it's released? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta ?
<sassyn> I saw cool animation with xsplash
<Blizzerand__> cousteau : Not it says , it was released 10 hours ago lol , https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta
<cousteau> "Expected"
<Blizzerand__> *now
<rsk> Blizzerand: yea it dosen't say it was released 10hours ago
<rsk> just that it was expected
<sassyn> rsk - ? can I?
<rsk> sassyn: ask yourself, can you?
<sassyn> yes
<sassyn> I think
<cousteau> it means that they programmed an event for "today" months ago, and that the system considers "today" was 10 hours ago
<rsk> then make up your own mind :)
<sassyn> u will run first usplash and omce X is up then move to xsplash
<sassyn> rsk: or I'm wrong ?
<rsk> that is correct
<sassyn> No I get it
<sassyn> now
<NerveClasp> Hi! does anybody know when the official Karmic releases?
<rsk> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NerveClasp> oh, sorry
<NerveClasp> is THIS a talk about Karmik?
<rsk> no about Karmic :p
<NerveClasp> )))))))))
<NerveClasp> oops
<NerveClasp> is there any news about official release?
<rsk> no
<rsk> it will be only news about it if it's delayed or out
<NerveClasp> so everything is still on schedule? It's good to hear, but long to wait=)
<rsk> beta is delayed
<cousteau> not much... they just said they'll release it today
<NerveClasp> oh, I have a Q: I can't share my internet lan connection through WiFi anymore (after the latest dist-upgrade)
<NerveClasp> hope it'll be fixed
<NerveClasp> are there any Gui for changing background in Grub 2?
<amortvigil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/BetaAnnouncement
<cousteau> "Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta for details." -> but there isn't anything there yet!
<amortvigil> hehehe :P
<amortvigil> i was sooner:P
<cousteau> I've been all the morning refreshing http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/ and there's only an alpha6/ folder
<cousteau> (and an empty release/ one)
<Pici> !refresh
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<amortvigil> Pici: before we can upload we need to download
<cousteau> oh... sorry
<cousteau> ok, I gotta go... brb in 6h or so; I guess it will be uploaded for then
<aurolac> what time is beta out at ?
<joaopinto> aurolac, when it's out
<aurolac> joaopinto, hurry up already ;)
<aurolac> anyone used that moblin version for dell minis?
<vega-> what's so exciting about the beta release today? don't most people already have it on this channel as they run up to date karmic instances?
<AlanBell> vega-: yes, but it is a day for more new people to join in the fun
<AlanBell> plus it is a good milestone to do a clean re-install and test the install process
<Dr_Willis> Been waiting for it just to do a clean reinstall.. :)
<vistakiller1> beta is out?
<Dr_Willis> due out today
<vistakiller1> ok :D
<stefg> where is the beta?
<puffinman> anyone know when Karmic beta is?
<Pici> When its done.
<Dr_Willis> I just stated  when puffinman
<Dr_Willis> in #ubuntu
<Pici> Seriously. They need to generate and test iso images.
<puffinman> it's not a very good answer
<puffinman> the site says oct 1
<Dr_Willis> So it says oct 1.. so?
<puffinman> can't blame me for asking
<Dr_Willis> It will get released when its done. :)
<Dr_Willis> we get this constant asking every time  for the new releases. :)
<aurolac> wheres the link for the test isos again
<stefg> puffinman: they didn't say in which timezone ...
<Amaranth> aurolac: a bit late for that
<Amaranth> Think "end of 1 Oct in australia"
<puffinman> fair enough, maybe they should add some info on the site
<aurolac>  you know the final stages ones they do
<Amaranth> err, wait, not australia
<Amaranth> right on the other side of the date line
<Amaranth> the one that gets it last
<k1l> puffinman, they will set some info there when its released
<jbeitler> Unless they changed how days work it's the Oct 1st until Midnight, so they still have 17 hours in my time zone
<puffinman> righto, thanks guys
<stefg> Amaranth: i guess should be more like Aleutians
<Amaranth> As long as it is 1 Oct somewhere in the world the release is on time
<puffinman> I'll just wait *sigh*
<Amaranth> (releases are usually late evening UK time)
<oldude67> ya usually around noon here, in central states.
 * stefg thinks better a late and good beta than a timely bad one
<oldude67> stefg, ya as many bugs as they have had in the past i will wait for them to get done as well.
<tormod> the beta was frozen already a couple of days ago, so just get the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Amaranth> tormod: ruin all the fun :P
<stefg> oldude67: indeed there's so much new stuff in karmic (suppose in preparation for LTS Lucid) that it is unusually late in finalizing big stuff
<Amaranth> stefg: yeah, pretty much
<Amaranth> shove all the crack in now because LTS is going to be mostly about polishing what we've got (aside from the usual few big new things)
<stefg> and after all: the .10 releases were never the real good ones, more like the agenda for the following .04 release. edgy was a mess, gutsy was awful, intrepid actually not so bad, and we'll see how karmic is going
<Amaranth> edgy was awesome
<stefg> Amaranth: edgy e.g. was the only distro which manged not to work with my DVD-drive out of the bazillions of other kernels out there
<tormod> edgy only had 4 months dev time, after the delayed 6.06
<Amaranth> it was awesomely cracktastic
<Amaranth> I think it was the first release where my sound worked right so I might just be forgetting all the bad stuff
<stefg> tormod: that was no accusation, so no excuse needed... it's clearly stated that the .10 releases are more experimental and the .04 more incremental
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<tormod> stefg: clearly stated where?
<vigo> Hi ActionParsnip1
<Amaranth> stefg: I don't remember it ever being stated like that
<tormod> stefg: only if it's the one before an LTS there might be a pattern
<Amaranth> stefg: usually the release after an LTS is more cracktastic but otherwise they're all supposed to be about as good
<Amaranth> this time the release before is a bit more bleeding edge too
<stefg> tormod: let's say it's common sense amongst old time ubunteros ... i think that saying originates in some breezy announcement made by someone somewhere now long forgotten
<vigo> This 9.10 is to be an LTS after official release?
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: 10.04 is the next LTS
<mac_v> vigo: 10.04
<mac_v> ;)
<stefg> vigo: no 9.10 is the stairway to a fantastic 10.04
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Thank you
<rsk> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<ActionParsnip1> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<vigo> and everyone else,,I need Coffee
<ActionParsnip1> hear it from the man himself if you wish :D
<rsk> regular is 18months right?
<vigo> I saw that vid/clip
<ActionParsnip1> rsk: regular means every <time frame> like a drummer may drum a regular beat
<vigo> ratso, lost that link/bookmark..one sec
<robin0800> rsk: It looks like 24 mths. to me 2008/04 to 2010/04
<rsk> ok.
<vigo> Here it is: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<Amaranth> Right, every 2 years
<pykler> Isn't the beta images supposed to be released today?
<ActionParsnip1> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<pykler> The only live link I found is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/Beta/Kubuntu but it seems to be bogus, no images :(
<ActionParsnip1> pykler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<vigo> Why does Epiphany start up and show a page that says Welcome to Edbuntu 8.04? I am running an Edbuntu 'like' system, but that just seems or acts like a bug.
<pykler> ActionParsnip1: isnt today Oct 1st
<ActionParsnip1> pykler: its the beta freeze today, beta is out on 23rd
<pykler> oh
<ActionParsnip1> pykler: wait a sec
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: no, you need to re-read that
<ActionParsnip1> pykler: yeah today for beta...
<pykler> ok I want it
<vigo> 3 days after windows7? hrmmm
<pykler> I want it now :)
<ActionParsnip1> pykler: install the alpha, you wil upgrade seamlessly to beta
<JMFTheVCI> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<JMFTheVCI> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pykler> I wanna burn a cd, so i wanted to have a clean one
<Pici> When the ISOs are done testing and the beta critical bugs are worked out then it will be out.
<pykler> i also wanted to test drive it on my main box to see if I should upgrade just yet or wait a few weeks
<robin0800> pykler: !LTS
<pykler> robin0800: what?
<aaron11> Helo, I know there are less people in here but, Does anyone know when the countdown banners are showing up? I REALY cant wait for Karmic Koala to come! :S :S
<pykler> LTS is 10.04
<robin0800> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<pykler> robin0800: whats ur point
<robin0800> pykler: You might want to wait?
<pykler> :) im here asking for a beta image to put on my main box, and your telling me to wait for 10.04 :)
<Amaranth> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Amaranth> :)
<Amaranth> aaron11: you want to know when the final release will be?
<aaron11> Wait LTS means that Ubuntu will still be making Operating Systems like for example Lucid Lynx is the LTS but will they still be making 10.04 and name it somthing like Easy Elephant
<aaron11> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> aaron11: no
<Amaranth> 10.04 is Lucid Lynx which will be an LTS release
<Amaranth> it means don't expect a lot of new shiny stuff
<aaron11> Amaranth: because i psted one of the banners in www.wiki.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> aaron11: final release of karmic is oct 29
<aaron11> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Amaranth: i'd rather have fast tan shiny
<ActionParsnip1> *than
<aaron11> so Mark Shutle will be getting a vacation!
<Amaranth> ha
<Amaranth> aaron11: We're still going to have a few big features that Canonical works on
<Amaranth> Like Software Center 2.0
<Amaranth> but most of the work is going to be on fixing bugs
<ActionParsnip1> are they ditching synaptic for this software centre thing?
<aaron11> No you dont get it i meant they will be making ubuntu Lucid Lynx but will they try to make 10.04
<robin0800> ActionParsnip1: I think they are trying to get rid of all of it
<ActionParsnip1> i mean, we have now got: synaptic, aptitude, gdebi, apt-get and software store. Does this not seem excessive??
<mac_v> ActionParsnip1: *almost* all will be consolidated for lucid into  software center
<robin0800> ActionParsnip1: Only one system software center for all yes
<ActionParsnip1> mac_v: good, i find it a complete joke there are so many in a "consise" OS
<mac_v> ;)
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip1: software-center is replacing every GUI for dealing with packages except update-manager
<aaron11> For example October 29th is the release date for karmic koala and April __ is the release date for lucid lynx  and will they make easy elephant continusly Meaning not stopping imediatly making the new easy elephant right after lucid lynx even tho it will be supported for 3 years
<ActionParsnip1> Amaranth: nice
<Amaranth> Originally it was going to replace update-manager too but it was decided they are too different
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth: so how do you downgrade or selectively upgrade packages. Software Center does not appear to allow that.
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: That would be why it isn't replacing them this cycle
<Amaranth> software center 2.0 in lucid will
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth: are there expected to be these features in later SC releases?
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: But update-manager can selectively upgrade and downgrade is not a task a normal user would do
<floating> where can I see if beta is released
<JMFTheVCI> amaranth: Not all of us are normal users
<floating> so I don't need to read log or ask here
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: Not all of us need shiny GUIs either
<gamla_kossan> hey people
<gamla_kossan> I want to do a snapshot of an lv-volume
<gamla_kossan> but I get this:
<gamla_kossan> root@itchy:/# lvcreate -L10G -s -n /dev/ops/fsbackup snapshot: Required device-mapper target(s) not detected in your kernel
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth: I like my shiny gui.I just like flexibility in it as well; rather than a one-size fits all.
<amortvigil> hi
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: did you see my message?
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth: yup, use it  lot. hope that sc has the same or better features
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: it won't have all of the features of synaptic
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: just the ones commonly used
<JMFTheVCI> waiting with baited breath
<amortvigil> is the beta already downloadable?
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: afaik commonly used means "installing non-GUI packages"
<Amaranth> and that's it
<joaopinto> sc is still very limited
<Amaranth> It's only meant to replace gnome-app-install for this release
<joaopinto> and it does it nicely :)
<JMFTheVCI> I agree. for what it currently does it does it well.
<kulight> !karmic beta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic beta
<kulight> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> kulight: when its done.
<amortvigil> Pici: lol do you have to much spare time ??
<amortvigil> yu have soo much patience
<kulight> Pici: no problem just wanted to know if its out yet im in no rush
<kaddi> since I upgraded to karmic, amarok is asking to access the kdewallet when started. Why does it need to access my passwords?
<vigo> kaddi: Do you have any Jamendo or pay service accounts that also use that?
<kaddi> no, I only use kdewallet for my IM-passwords
<kaddi> or have so far only used it for that
<Ian_> maybe it just wants to be able to acces those passwords if you would have them?
<vigo> I was just guessing, maybe it needs certain passwords to do log-ins , like on Freenode there is a pass word that is associated with most all accounts.
<kaddi> is there a way to check which passwords will be checked by amarok in kde-wallet?
<vigo> I am not really familiar with that package, but I would think that there is such a widget.
<kaddi> hmm.. and it seems I lost my sound. It was working yesterday. :/ Do you have any tricks I could try for the sound?
<kaddi> my sound ain't working. what should i do?
<rsk> get it working
<kaddi> how?
<kaddi> :p
<rsk> how did you get it not-working?
<floating> type aplay in console and listen
<floating> what happens
<rsk> floating: nothing should happen
<rsk> unless you specify a file to play
<floating> aplaymidi
<floating> what's the where udont specify
<joaopinto> kaddi, I had a strange problem which was fixed by purgind and reinstalling pulseaudio
<rsk> :)?
<kaddi> I muted my pc before shutting it down. Up on rebooting and unmuting it, sound didn't come back
<kaddi> floating: aplay nothing happens, aplaymidi it says: Please specify at least one port with --port.
<floating> try specify a file if u have
<floating> i dont know, u should listen the other guys, i just type smth while they don't give the better instruction
<floating> did u unmute with alsamixer
<kaddi> joaopinto: yeah I think I read that yesterday. Is the pulseaudio pacakge simply called pulseaudio?
<kaddi> floating: what kind of file? I muted and unmuted it with hotkeys. according to alsamixer sound is unmuted though.
<floating> i donno, mp3 if u have codecs, oh well
<floating> maybe u r now using another user after the reboot, and ur current user is not in the group audio
<kaddi> well it says, that my mp3 is not a default MIDI file
<floating> aplay file.mp3
<joaopinto> kaddi, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio; sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<joaopinto> there is no need to get mp3 in the question, just aplay on a wav file
<joaopinto> locate .wav
<gnubie> kaddi,  don't forget to add your user to the 2 pulseaudio groups
<kaddi> for the wav it says invalid fileformat...
<kaddi> :p
<joaopinto> aplay /usr/share/sounds/purple/alert.wav
<amortvigil> help alpha six is not able to dowload :p
<kaddi> no sound
<floating> wait some hours and download d beta
<floating> maybe they have taken off the old version (alpha6) already
<kaddi> joaopinto: and sorry I missed the fact that it was supposed to be aplay and not aplaymidi earlier on. Which is why the wav was an invalid format
<joaopinto> hum, kaddi now that I have tested it, I have lost sound *AGAIN*
<user___> Has anyone else experienced problems installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix Alpha 6 from USB drive? I've tried using Unetbootin and Grub4dos, but I get stuck with stdin errors
<user___> Kubuntu and Kubuntu Netbook Remix both install just fine, but for some reason UNR doesn't
<floating> if one wants to reinstall something, is that purge just another solution to doing apt-get remove ?
<kaddi> purge removes the program as well as the settings, while remove keeps the settings, afaik
<kaddi> gnubie the 2 usergroups I should be listed in are pulse and pulse-access? because I seem to not be in those
<floating> okaey
<joaopinto> kaddi, you checked alsamixer right ?
<kaddi> yeag
<joaopinto> kaddi, have you installed flash player before that reboot ?
<vigo> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<vigo> whoops
<kaddi> no, I've been running jaunty before I upgraded, so everything I need was already installed
<kaddi> (except wicd, which got, once again, removed during the upgrade)
<kaddi> hmm, funny sound is back. I muted and unmuted a couple of times (not that I hadn't tried this before), but for now sound is working
<vigo> Yes, you are correct kaddi, the purge without switches is just that, it puges the package, not the settings, but kinda depends on the package, or not.
<floating> that is a good trick, to do and undo more than once. FOr example if you want change some hotkey settings in Terminal program for XFCE, u have to tag and untag few times them to take effect. No one has yet fixed this bug grrh
<joaopinto> vigo, it purges the settings
<joaopinto> that's is the difference between purge and remove
<kaddi> never had any problem with sound before, so I had no clue how to attack this. But now it's working again :D
<joaopinto> system wide settings, /etc, not user settings
<vigo> joaopinto: Thank you.
<vigo> kaddi: Make a backup now while it is working, like a reference thing.
<kaddi> yeah... thanks for reminding me :)
<kaddi> is there a simple way to backup all settings with a simple command?
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vigo> kaddi: I like the SB or Simple Backup package.
<vigo> But there are choices, and I am certain there are better ways of doing anything.
<kaddi> I backup my data by hand, I really only need to backup my ubuntu settings :p
<vigo> kaddi: That SB thing has a Backup Configuration and Restore from Synaptic, is great utility for home users.
<kaddi> I only have one harddisk here and no working cd-reader/burner, so I upload important data to my workplay with scp
<kaddi> backing up settings really only is in case of corrupted settings and not for harddisk failure or similar. :)
<vigo> kaddi: Yes, then read the ubottu thing, it covers rsync and network backups.
<kaddi> is simplebackup a gnome application, it looks like one :p
<vigo> kaddi: I think it may be, I am on Karmic Edbuntu and it works fine.
<kaddi> i must say I really like karmic though. :) Except for little glitches it's been working great here :)
<wastrel> i have koala
<wastrel> it's going ok
<Martyn> Did we miss something for the beta-1 build window?
<vigo> Mine says Karmic, was there an update today?
<XDevHald> Justfor gnome-shell
<vigo> Thank you,
<kaddi> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<XDevHald> Thank you kaddi. Was about to do that.
<kaddi> hehe, just wanted to make sure beta is still scheduled for today. :)
<XDevHald> ;-)
<jovan_> hey guys, where can i find the karmic beta iso? thanks
<rsk> jovan_: not out yet
<jovan_> oh, ok :(
<stefg> some op please change the topic to mention that the beta is still in the oven
<Martyn> Yep, that would be a good idea
 * genii nudges Pici about topic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 6 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6 | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs | The beta is not out yet
 * Pici nudges chanserv
<luca> hi everyone
<kaddi> hi :)
<luca> some news regarding beta release?
<luca> it's quite late :)
<stefg> hi luca ... err the beat isn't out yet
<luca> at least in the Old Continent at least
<stefg> hi luca ... err the beta isn't out yet
<luca> stefg .. yeah I know. I just wondered if some news had trickled down here in the channel
<stefg> luca: my guess is we have to wait for the nightly build job...  nightly in terms of London/UTC time
<luca> might as well say "tomorrow" then :(
<Dr_Willis> sudo get the beta done!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rsk> sudo: get: command not found
<rsk> =(
<kaddi> awww
<Dr_Willis> sudo wap dittty ditty dooo
<darthanubis> I'm always excited about new Ubuntu releases. It is like Christmas twice a year!
<darthanubis> well more than that
<darthanubis> I get excited about aplha and beta releases:)
<kaddi> not to forget the kde releases :p
<darthanubis> I don't like that kubuntu is not as functional out the box as ubuntu
<darthanubis> I have just used KDE4.3 for two months and loved it
<kaddi> what is not functional in kubuntu out of the box?
<elad> What are the benefits of upgrading to 9.10?
<darthanubis> I've grown found of Pulseaudio
<Ian_> elad: 0.06
<darthanubis> the PA in Kubuntu 9.10 was so broken I was unable to fix it
<genii> elad: Excitement when it crashes
<kaddi> lol
<darthanubis> I use Firefox. I had to install totem-plugins for my quicktime codecs to play
<kaddi> hmm..haven't had any problems with FF so far and pulseaudio is working as well right now. But I don't use quicktime
<darthanubis> by the time I was done, I had basically installed ubuntu-desktop just to have full functionality. I'm exaggerating a lil' but not by much. If i'm going to pull down so many gtk apps, might as well stick to ubuntu proper
<darthanubis> if I want to use KDe, I'll just install it in Ubuntu, and be done with it
<Dr_Willis> anyone notice that the icons on the desktop use a real WIDE spaceing when you login.. but if you do 'clean up by name' they get much closer/compact/organized?
<rsk> elad: none some or worse
<darthanubis> Kubuntu pre 9.10 is just not as polished imho. I see why people rate it as the worst of the KDE distros
<kaddi> ubuntu 9.04 was a PITA for me and that was independent of gnome/kde
<darthanubis> kaddi, I could not play videos on miro's webpage(embedded).
<darthanubis> 9.04 was rock soild beast for me
<kaddi> let me guess: you don't have intel graphics card :p
<darthanubis> I never have issues after final release of ANY ubuntu release
<darthanubis> kaddi, How did you know?
<darthanubis> :)
<kaddi> hehe
<darthanubis> video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] @ Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller]
<shadeslayer> hey all.....
<kaddi> hi :)
<shadeslayer> so wheres the party?
<rsk> in my mouth
<shadeslayer> for the beta release?
<darthanubis> right here
<rsk> everybody can cum
<rsk> come
<rsk> i mean
<rsk> :F
<darthanubis> wow
<kaddi> we're doing a countdown :D just haven't decided where to start yet :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: how about from 9hours 32 mins and 43 secs
<shadeslayer> :P
<rsk> kaddi: try 12 hours 43minutes and 12 seconds
<kaddi> why not :p
<kaddi> don't think I'm going to be awake that long :p
<shadeslayer> we can go in the negatives if its not released by then
<kaddi> hehehe
<kaddi> maybe we should just start counting up instead of down. :p no need for negatives then ;)
<shadeslayer> then itll be a count'up' not a count'down'
<kaddi> hmm
<kaddi> true
<genii> That remonds me of the ubuntu-release-party where the bot adds time to the release hour every time someone enquires about it
<genii> *reminds
<shadeslayer> genii: sad that it had to kicked out when the actual release happened :P
<genii> Yup
<kaddi> hehe
<Brian___> isnt the beta supose to come out today?
<Pici> /topic
<amortvigil> Brian___:  what pici means to say is that the topic says that the beta is not out yet, he says that to save bandwidth of ubuntu servers
<Pici> I say that because its true.
<Brian___> october first was going to be the beta realese rite
<Pici> Brian___: There is no set *time* for the release today.
<shadeslayer> Brian___: yep
<amortvigil> Brian___: yes the press message is already sent out
<amortvigil> they are now taking care of the isos
<Brian___> cool now time to wait
<shadeslayer> Brian___: 1 October : 0000 to 2400 :)
<Brian___> ya
<JanC> and in some unspecified timezone  ;)
<shadeslayer> theyre teasing us ;)
<Pici> amortvigil: No message about the release is out yet.
<shadeslayer> JanC: yeah...
<luca> amortvigil: where have you seen this prep message?
<amortvigil> JanC: do you still have the message i sent in ubuntu-nl with the beta release press message?
<shadeslayer> oh btw any Kubuntu users here?
<Brian___> i have  kde installed with gnome
<kaddi> \o
<amortvigil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/BetaAnnouncement
<JanC> amortvigil: I have, but that's a draft (I saw somebody just edited it ;) )
<amortvigil> hehehe :P
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i hear about "Boot improvements" in alpha 6,what are these?
<Pici> Its not official until the mailing list emails go out.
<JanC> shadeslayer: that you can login 6-7 seconds after grub?
<kaddi> quicker boot I guess. and they included something in the kernel... already forgot what it was.
<kaddi> left me with a black screen on my old pc :p
<shadeslayer> and i thought xsplash was ported to Kubuntu
<JanC> kaddi: also that they start gdm much earlier
<JanC> so you can login while services are still starting in the background
<shadeslayer> JanC: what if you login and all the services havent been started 0.0 ( like in windows )
<jbeitler> anyone having an issue with natulius maxing out their processor for no apparent reason?
<JanC> shadeslayer: then the same happens as in Windows, I suppose
<shadeslayer> everything freezes up :(
<kaddi> for me I noticed that login is much quicker then before, but loading all personal settings takes much longer
<JanC> well, maybe not that bad, and also depends on what services etc.
<shadeslayer> hehe.... if they release the beta in the next 30 mins ill be in a fix :P
<jbeitler> Ok I guess not
<shadeslayer> jbeitler: ?
<shadeslayer> oh the nautilus issue
<jbeitler> yeah that one
<shadeslayer> no idea
<jbeitler> Yeah I booted up this morning and its just maxing out at 100%
<jbeitler> haven't installed anything haven't changed anything
<jbeitler> just seems odd
<kaddi> maybe a reboot will fix it? :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<jbeitler> tried that kaddi even a shutdown when reboot didn't work
<kaddi> hehe
<jbeitler> samething
<ikt> how long till beta?
 * Dr_Willis screams !!!!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<CarlFK> usb drive,   sudo mkfs /dev/sdb1, unplug, plug, mount: dev/sdb1 on /media/6deac633-3fc3-41bc-9033-a5eccfd6d253 type ext2
<Dr_Willis> 'every time someone asks.. they delay it by another 30 min'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> ikt: /topic
<jbeitler> is there anyway we can change the topic to The Beta will be here when it gets here.. at least until its here?
<CarlFK> which means the window that opens up is titled "deac633-3fc3-41bc-9033-a5eccfd6d253"
<shadeslayer> jbeitler: check out the topic
<kaddi> ^^
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hifi> does it really matter when the beta images are out if you follow karmic already
<jbeitler> shadeslayer: mines not updated
<Dr_Willis> hifi:  i think there may be a lot of updates that are not on the servers yet.. ive not seen hardly any updates in the last 2 days
<Dr_Willis> Or else.. things are getting fixed. :)
 * shadeslayer hopes for the latter
<ikt> <shadeslayer> ikt: /topic <- the beta is not out yet
<ikt> this does not help with the issue at hand :P
<CarlFK> this isn't a bug, but pretty goofy.  guessing an unintended side effect of some other idea. I want to bug something.  what package?
 * Dr_Willis missed an actual issue...
<ikt> 1:28
<ikt> or ~5 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> ikt: the beta is not released at a particular time or adhering to a time zone
<ikt> this is unfortunate
<shadeslayer> its a free bird...
<ikt> would appreciate a javascript countdown :P
 * Dr_Willis writes one that says 'it will be done when its done' over and over and over..
<CarlFK> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * kaddi adds a random countdown to that :p
<CarlFK> when will the script be done?>
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: after infinity recursions
<Dr_Willis> 10 print 'it will be done when its done'
<Dr_Willis> 20 goto 10
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: itll be valid for all the new releases of *buntu
<Dr_Willis> load *,8,1
<CarlFK> when will this intellectually stimulating conversation be done?
<shadeslayer> :yawn:
<Dr_Willis> !8ball
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8ball
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> btw suse released 11.2 milestone 8
<shadeslayer> and that too today :P
 * Dr_Willis woders why they decided touse the term 'milestone'
<ikt> milestone sounds epic
<Dr_Willis> that sounds much less risky then alpha or beta.
<Dr_Willis> How about a KilometerStone!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: basically because these CD's represent that a very problematic bug was solved
<shadeslayer> like a milestone achieved :P
<Dr_Willis> 'glorious achivement for the  peoples!'
<CarlFK> "To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect, where PACKAGENAME is the name of the source package about which you want to file the bug."  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<CarlFK> who is actually going to do that?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hehe.... ubuntu alpha CD's were termed as milestone cd's too
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: many people actually.... me for instance
<CarlFK> shadeslayer: I'm impressed.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to jsut confirm other bugs
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: of course i just removed ubuntu and installed arch and now moving to Suse :P
<CarlFK> shadeslayer: ok, I am not impressed.  you're just nutz. :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> CarlFK: i wanted to try arch,got let down,so now im fascinated by suse :P
<Dr_Willis> arch = letdown ;) yes...
<xguru> will beta have a cd?
<shadeslayer> xguru: why not
<xguru> i'll take that as a yes :)
<Martyn> Most probably.   I'm looking at launchpad though, and we have a LOT of critical bugs to closedown
<Martyn> beta can't come out until they are
<shadeslayer> of course if the beta comes out before my nvidia driver for windows gets downloaded ill go back to kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Nothing like a 200mb driver download eh?
<Martyn> that's beyond idiotic, isn't it...
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah.... on a 128kbps line
<user___> I haven't even been able to install Alpha 6 of Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Netbook Remix for some reason. Kubuntu and Netbook Kubuntu both install fine
<user___> This is becouse I don't have a CD-drive on my Netbook and for some reason Ubuntu wont install from my USB-stick
<xguru> shadeslayer: i herd that suse's kde environment kicks kubuntu's ass.  what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some issues with some machine/stick combos.
<Dr_Willis> This cheap 'panda bear usb flash drive' i have seems to work the best.. oddly. :)
<Dr_Willis> and its so cute
<shadeslayer> user___: 1)check MD5sum on downloaded image 2)check md5sum on USB disk
<shadeslayer> xguru: havent tried it out.. yet
<xguru> let me know :)
<shadeslayer> xguru: and yes thats what i hear on almost all the forums
<user___> I've installed Kubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 9.10 Kubuntu Netbook, Xubuntu 9.04, Windows XP, Arch, Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix all from my USB stick using the same methor, but Ubuntu 9.10 just doesn't like me
<shadeslayer> xguru: Arch linux sucks though
<stefg> user___: i found the UNR desktop installer in the last daily builds not working, too (crashes with some python error). so i did a net-install and chose to install the UNR metapackage
<xguru> yea i saw that.  I havent tried it and now i have a good reason not to.
<user___> My problem is with the installer not finding my the installer. It starts loading kernel but after a while it just starts giving me "stdin error 0" and says it cant find live environment.
<user___> I wonder what that first sentence is supposed to say...
<stefg> user___: that seems more like a kernel problem or a with the squashfs file on the USB stick
<user___> Oh, and this happens around the same time kernel mounts my hard drives and at the same time mounts my USB-stick. It seems that after the live-cd starts loading it forgets where the installation files are and it throws me to initramfs
<ni1s> xguru, only kde4 env. that havnt sucked so far is gentoo, imho
<RobLoach> "Beta" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule returns a 404.
<stefg> user___: we can agree on that the UNR desktop installer isn't working atm, so try a netinstall and put the ZNR metapackage on top (which still has iT#s own problems)
<stefg> UNR metapackage that is
<xguru> gentoo, i have herd alot about it, but i haven't used it yet.  I have herd its alot different from ubuntu/debian/mandriva/suse
<user___> I could propably get it to work using some alternative way. The thing is I'm using Grub4dos with NTFS on my USB-stick. This is becouse I use it for many things, like installing windows XP
<ni1s> RobLoach, 404? Works for Me™
<xguru> RobLoach: works here as well
<ni1s> xguru, yeah
<user___> And I don't remember why, but I have never been able to install Windows XP from an USB stick with FAT on it.. Propably. There HAS TO be a reason why it's formatted as NTFS..
<RobLoach> xguru: ni1s: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta .
<RobLoach> "Beta" in the Notes column of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule .
<stefg> user___: NTFS is a no-go for the installer
<Pici> RobLoach: The beta isn't out.
<RobLoach> Pici: Nope, I want it out though ;-) .....  Maybe unlink it? Meh.
<oldude67> whats the url for the pen drive install?
<user___> stefg: It works with Ubuntu 9.04, UNR 9.04, Kubuntu 9.04, Kubuntu 9.10, Kubuntu Netbook 9.10, Xubuntu 9.04, but for some reason not Ubuntu/Xubuntu 9.10
<ni1s> RobLoach, well, that's not that suprising, it isnt the 23 of october yet
<ni1s> RobLoach, the alpha(the current stage of karmic) work thou
<Pici> ni1s: re-read the chart. Thats the 23 week of development
<RobLoach> oldude67: Unetbootin can install any ISO on a thumb drive.
<ni1s> Pici, my bad, sorry RobLoach
<stefg> user___: since ntfs is no native linux format the support for it not yet be working in the alpha kernels
<stefg> user___: anyway: no love lost in doing a netinstall. even if you get the live image working the installer will crash during the install to internal disk
<user___> stefg: I'll give that a try
<shadeslayer> netsplit
<oldude67> will that let me boot it like a live cd?
<aurolac> beta due out soon?
<commander_> isn't 9.10 beta release today?
<eagles0513875> should be out today aurolac
<eagles0513875> ya commander_
<kaddi> looks like that memoryleak in update-notifier also finally got fixed with karmic :)
<eagles0513875> hey kaddi long time no c
 * Jaymac slaps aurolac  and commander_ with the naughty stick
<eagles0513875> no see*
<kaddi> been on vacation :)
<aurolac> Jaymac, hit me again ;)
<commander_> well how come it still saya ALPHA?
<commander_> WHEN I GO to alt+f2
<Jaymac> commander_, read the last line of the topic :)
<commander_> ?
<xguru> cause the beta hasn't came out yet.....
<xguru> its caught in the outbox....i dunno :)
 * stefg arms ubotto to automatically kick everyone out pf the channel who uses the word beta in his first two lines :-)
<kaddi> things are getting serious :o
<xguru> whoever owns the bot needs to add a *notice* line that states it apon entry
<dominic__> Hello
<dominic__> How do you get the beta version of 9.10?
<kaddi> hello :)
<kaddi> don't ask :p
<xguru> lol, yea today sometime :)
<kaddi> by waiting ;)
<dominic__> Ohhh
<dominic__> ok
<dominic__> My friend said he was updating to it
<Tronic> Why do people care about the beta?
<Tronic> Isn't it simply a version tag and a ISO image release?
<bordi> to testing the  iso
<stefg> ... dominic would have been the first victim of ubottus roundhouse kick policy
<Tronic> I would think that most people used apt-get instead of ISOs...
<commander_> jaymac what topic?
<Jaymac> the topic of this chatroom
<amortvigil> Tronic: because a beta asumes more stability
<dominic__> I use the update manager
<Jaymac> commander_, type: /topic
<Jaymac> :)
<kaddi> I'm suddenly glad I upgraded yesterday and decided not to wait for the beta. :p I ain't to good at waiting ;)
<shadeslayer> Tronic: also because alot of bugs on launchpad are still open
<Raydiation> wheres my beta xD
<joaopinto> shadeslayer, how is that related to the beta :) ?
<dominic__> kaddi: same
<dominic__> lol
<eagles0513875> alpha 6 has been good to me at least
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: well there are certain bugs which are supposed to be closed before a beta release
<joaopinto> shadeslayer, right, but it will still be released with a lot of bugs open :)
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: yes,but they are not the top priority bugs
<xguru> "critical bugs" should be all closed or near closed before release
<robin0800> Every time someone says BETA ......it is delayed by another 10 minuets
<Raydiation> PETA!
<shadeslayer> robin0800: its never gonna be released then :P
<rsk> robin0800: gg you delayed it 10minutes..
<kaddi> but we got improvements.. :D it used to be 30min, now it's only delayed by 10minutes :p
<fale> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<fale> any news about the b1? I haven't seen it on the repos yet
<xguru> fale: hi, and beta is due out later today at some point.  There isn't a specific time
<shadeslayer> fale: /topic
<robin0800> kaddi: Whant it to come out before the end of the day here!
<amortvigil> insufficient argumensts for command
<fale> shadeslayer: I know that was to today.. but I dind't know the hour thing ;)
<fale> thankyou xguru
<shadeslayer> fale: hehe....
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I'm using the main repos server ..nothing yet
<shadeslayer> fale: there is no specific time for ANY of the releases ;)
 * xguru goes to eat and do some research papers :)
<xguru> have fun everyone
<kaddi> you too
<fale> shadeslayer: didn't knew that (is true that until a few time ago I was at school till dinner than I camed home and was released ;))
<shadeslayer> hehe
<amortvigil> Pici: how much chance that the current daily image is the right beta?
<floating> when beta is released will the first thing be to update the topic here so it's easy to be on teh
<floating> :*
<bordi> hmm.. ubuntustats.com is still off
<eagles0513875> floating: most likely but if ur already on alpha 6 just run the update and upgrade commandds from commandline
<commander_> ok this don't make no sense ...why post online and the world tht ubuntu 9.10 beta will be release on 10/1/2009?and u can't even get it..
<commander_> and Jaymac yes i did read the topic
<orangey> i just upgraded to karmic
<orangey> may I say... WOW
<kaddi> :)
<orangey> the pace of ubuntu development is absolutely incredible.
<shadeslayer> commander_: because its still 1 Oct here.... for another 1.5 hrs
<orangey> I switched to Hoary from Mandrake / Gentoo, and it's really been amazing.
<dominic__> So every time you say *the B word* Ubuntu takes another 10 minutes?
<commander_> where is here..i'm in Miami ,florida
<dominic__> Bugar.
<dominic__> :D
<joaopinto> commander_, is still 10/1/2009 in my part of the world
<commander_> i repeat where is here..i'm in the US
<Jaymac> I assume the timing is based on UTC... in which case it is still 1/10/09 for another 5 hours
<amortvigil> im in the netherlands 19:00
<Jaymac> oops, 7 hours :)
<bordi> Switzerlan 7PM
<JanC> there is no timezone specified, so they can chose which one to use
<JanC> choose
<orangey> alright. clearly I should go and gush elsewhere
<orangey> hope y'all are as satisfied by KK as I am
<wastrel> i have koala
<bordi> in your garden?
<orangey> wastrel: you can't possibly. apparently it has something to do with time zones
<commander_> I'M IN THE eastern time zone i.e. NewYork like but i'm in FL
<Frickelpit> wastrel: go to the Hospital :)
<eagles0513875> guys if you really wanna get on karmic
<Jaymac> commander_, we know.. what is your point? :)
<wastrel> ?
<eagles0513875> download alpha 6 cuz once its released u will have the same updates and everything as it will have
<Jaymac> anyone running the alpha will already have the beta
<zicada> download daily
<amortvigil> eagles0513875: no you wont
<commander_> eagle are you sure?
<JanC> eh, better download the last daily, that will give you exactly the same as beta  ;)
<zicada> yup
<amortvigil> lol :P
<wastrel> i don't understand what this timezone talk is about
<eagles0513875> amortvigil: ya you do
<wastrel> im in eastern
<Jaymac> unless they delay the rolling of the ISOs for some showstopper bugs
<eagles0513875> im in central europe
<amortvigil> flame ware :P
 * shadeslayer checks inbox for announcement
<eagles0513875> Jaymac: i havent seen any in alpha 6 since ive been on it
<shadeslayer> nothin...
<bordi> eagles0513875: me too
<Jaymac> nor have I
<eagles0513875> time zone stuff is OT for the channel
<commander_> so can i download the alpha6 today til beta get on board or what?
<drs305> Or the daily build, which will be as close to the Beta as you can download.
<Jaymac> commander_, you can download the latest daily build
<commander_> which is?
<shadeslayer> commander_: download alpha 6 / the daily build and update to the beta
<Jaymac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20090929.2/
<shadeslayer> !daily | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<commander_> i can do tht thru update manager right?
<shadeslayer> commander_: yep
<commander_> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> update-manager -d : ithink
<commander_> tht what i got and it stll says ALPHA release
<mbeierl1> ok, so I just did aptitude update, aptitude safe-upgrade and there are no new updates since yesterday?
<bordi> now
<shadeslayer> commander_: oh!! it will say alpha until the beta is released
<roffe> The beta hasn't been released yet, right?
<commander_> it supposed to be today right?
<shadeslayer> roffe: you just delayed it by 10 mins
<commander_> cuz the last time it crashed my system shade
<Nattgew> commander_: yes, today
<eagles0513875> commander_: ya u can download alph6 and when its released update your machine
<commander_> i had to reinstall it all back
<roffe> I'm so ridiculously eager to get it :D
<mbeierl1> anyone know why ubuntu-desktop is being held back?
<shadeslayer> mbeierl1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<commander_> it's on a notebook shade
<mbeierl1> shadeslayer: even though I'm already on the alpha?
<shadeslayer> mbeierl1: yep
<mbeierl1> shadeslayer: and why apt-get vs. aptitude?
<mbeierl1> shadeslayer: (thanks btw)
<Martyn> You can use either one
<shadeslayer> mbeierl1: apt-get is simply an extension of aptitude
<shadeslayer> no major difference... see the  man page for the extra details though
<mbeierl1> shadeslayer: ok.  I tend to favour aptitude as it seems to honour pinned packages from synaptic (I have to stick with svn 1.4 at work) where apt-get seems to upgrade the pinned packages
<mbeierl1> sorry - forced version
<commander_> shade it already being done ..crossing my fingers..i 'm just a ubuntu linux nut sorry bout the aggravation guys just anxious to get it
 * eagles0513875 feels like this is release day the way everyone is reacting :P
<shadeslayer> commander_: hehe.... were all in the same boat
<mozicodo> What? Beta != release?
<shadeslayer> mozicodo: nope
<mbeierl1> and here I thought alpha = release :)
<shadeslayer> add another 10 mins
<eagles0513875> mozicodo: the way everyone is reacting in here its like its a release day
<ubuntu0ath1> can't wait for the cd
<eagles0513875> what cd
<ubuntu0ath1>  beta cd
<eagles0513875> i have a hunch what we waiting for is the iso to get packaged and certain things to finish getting built
<joaopinto> uh, 316 users on a release day ? No way, this does not look a release day :)
<Nattgew> it would be cool if there was some play by play...
<ubuntu0ath1> Nothing is being built now ,according to launchpad
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, is very unlikely that the iso is changed today, unless there is a severe bug
<joaopinto> today is mirror distribution
<commander_> so once it downloaded shade what next?
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: meaning what
<roffe> the boring thing with using the alphas and beta is that you don't get that big of a surprise when they release the sharp version
<shadeslayer> commander_: just burn it to a CD or USB and install
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, -1 release days are not usually for changes
<commander_> ok neither one i don't have
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: what happens to any programs for instance that got updated version wise since alpha 6 and now
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, they went into the iso until yesterday
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<shadeslayer> commander_: you already have a ubuntu install right?
<commander_> i got 9.04
<joaopinto> commander_, update-manger -d will get you into the beta, be warned, is still beta
<shadeslayer> commander_: ok then download a upgrade CD instead of a live CD
<shadeslayer> or do what joaopinto
<joaopinto> shadeslayer, is there an upgrade cd :) ?
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: yep
<shadeslayer> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<commander_> joaopinto and shade i'm already dl 9.10 as we speak ...
<eagles0513875> only updates to xsplash artwork and xsplash today O_O
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: you just mount it via a command and run the executable inside
<joaopinto> alternate is not an upgrade cd, is a cd with an alternate installer that can be used to upgrade because it provides the packages in a repository format
<Nattgew> joaopinto, why can't the desktop cd do that?
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: ive mounted a alternate CD and it does have a upgrade shell script
<joaopinto> it can, that is why I am asking why is shadeslayer recommending the alternate
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: ?
<joaopinto> shadeslayer, having an upgrade.sh doesn't make a CD am upgrade CD :)
<shadeslayer> joaopinto: why not?
<joaopinto> because an upgrade cd, is something intentonally built to upgrade something, unlike a regular CD which can be used to upgrade a system
<joaopinto> the desktop cd is also an upgrade cd
<shadeslayer> gtg
<joaopinto> on you definition for upgrade cd :P
<dv-> how do I get flash to work? I copied libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3/plugins, but it's still not working
<shadeslayer> bye all.....
<shadeslayer> !flash | dv-
<ubottu> dv-: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<joaopinto> dv-, you just need to install the flash package, there is no need for manual copy
<dv-> i have the flash package, but it broke when I upgraded
<joaopinto> just try to reinstall it, since it needs to redownload the plugin from adobe
<dv-> I did. no luck
<joaopinto> does it fail ?
<dv-> no, but it seems to put it in the wrong place
<joaopinto> it works fine here
<joaopinto> I have installed flashplugin-nonfree
<dv-> also, I've had this strage problem for a while now... flash would work for some time, then it'd stop and I'd have to restart firefox. is that common?
<joaopinto> i have: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<joaopinto> which is a link to
<mbeierl1> there was a report of a recent update breaking boot for grub2 ... did anyone else experience this or was it an isolated event?  I'm about to reboot :)
<joaopinto> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<joaopinto> the real file
<dv-> hm
<dv-> mine's a link to /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<dv-> linking to libflashplayer.so still does nothing
<swoody> does anyone know a general time-frame when Beta is going to be released?
<dv-> is there some way to have firefox spit out where it's looking for plugins?
<ubuntu0ath1> there's a testing beta iso , but there's no eta when a real beta will come out
<swoody> ah, ok. Thanks ubuntu0ath1
<bordi> cu
<mbeierl1> it's just a "b", no eta in the beta.
<ubuntu0ath1> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/  Here are the testing images
<joaopinto> the testing beta is likely to be final
<swoody> ah, good to hear guys
<swoody> so basically if I just grab the testing beta, it will (most likely) be the same as the 'official' beta?
<mbeierl1> sorry - I just had to blurt out: I just tried pencil from karmic ... that's too cool!
<dv-> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<dv-> can't use 32bit flash with 64bit firefox?
<dv-> it used to work fine before the upgrade
<Nattgew> dv-: have you tried the 64-bit alpha?
<roffe> I'm using 64-bit flash. Works great
<domjohnson> How do you report a bug about sound?
<domjohnson> On launchpad?
<domjohnson> Wait, i think i know...
<domjohnson> nvm
<Amaranth> dv-: You've never been able to do that without nspluginwrapper
<domjohnson> no, i dont know
<domjohnson> when i click on report a bug it brings be to the wiki page for reporting bugs
<ubuntu0ath1> you type in a run dialog or teminal ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<dv-> Nattgew: i upgraded from a 64bit version, it should be 64bit :/
<dv-> anyway, I installed the firefox from mozilla.org and it works now
<darthanubis> oy
<darthanubis> I've NEVER had to use the FF from Mozilla.com
<darthanubis> org whatever
<Nattgew> dv-: is the flash .so in .mozilla/plugins ?
<Nattgew> dv-: I think it's looking in ~/.mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<tgpraveen> !info nm
<ubottu> Package nm does not exist in karmic
<murielgodoi> hi guys, I'm about install 9.10 to check some bugs and features, should I download & install alpha6 or wait for the beta?
<commander_> hey i'm downloading 9.10 but it just stuck in new software channels
<tgpraveen> !info Network-manager
<ubottu> Package Network-manager does not exist in karmic
<wastrel> america
<yofel> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20090923t064445.b20cef2-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 317 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<mbeierl> tgpraveen: it's NetworkManager, not Network-manager ;)
<yofel> tgpraveen: ubottu's case sensitive ;)
<tgpraveen> just like linux
<tgpraveen> perfect
<Brian___> hey tgpraveen are you in tactical gaming
<tgpraveen> um.. you mean strategy based games
<Brian___> http://tw.tghq.org/
<Brian___> everyone has a tg in front of there name
<roffe> their
<Brian___> oops
<Brian___> is the beta out. i just did apt-get dist-upgrade and got 55 updates
<tgpraveen> Brian___: oh no. man those are just my intitials
<Brian___> oh lol ok
<murielgodoi> Brian___: Are you sure they are beta packages?
<Brian___> no
<Brian___> but i do a dist-upgrade everyday to make sure im up to date so the 55 packages were put there today so i just figured
<cousteau> was that last sentence on the topic before?
<murielgodoi> cousteau: yep
<roffe> It's not released for me, at least
<cousteau> like 6 hours ago
<xguru> Brian___: i havne't recieved any update for almost 2 days now
<commander_> does anyone have bets
<commander_> beta
<mirk> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Brian___> mirk: whats that
<xguru> the site, but nothing from apt-get or update manager
<mirk> i think its the beta =)
<Brian___> so its out?
<cousteau> well, it says they've run many tests
<mirk> guess so
<xguru> its what could be from my understanding, it could change depending on how the testers do on the build
<roffe> I'll wait till the update manager tells me there are updates
<Brian___> my update manager has 59 updates for today
<roffe> Brian___, when was the last time you updated?
<Brian___> i update everyday or at least check everyday
<dael99> no updates for today D:
<murielgodoi> okay. Are the beta packeges sheduled for today?
<commander_> tht the same thing i'm asking
<xguru> Brian___:  type uname -a in a terminal
<xguru> yes they are coming out today, but haven't been released yet
<Brian___> what will that do
<xguru> say your version
<roffe> Perhaps it's released and Brian is just on another server than the rest of us?
<Brian___> 2.6.31-11 generic smp
<Brian___> im on the server for united states
<Trewas> beta means that there will be very few new packages today, because the archive has been frozen for a few days because of the beta... tomorrow will be completely different
<Trizicus> when i try to do 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun I get all of these errors. http://pastebin.com/m70c87e9c
<roffe> I tried some american server(the default one) and I got no updates
<xguru> type: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> the main server has none as well
<Trizicus> nvm fixed it
<Trizicus> had to install jdk...
<wastrel> lsb_release -a
<Brian___> the commmand says command not found
<Nattgew> for anyone using bluetooth... does your applet always show everything as connected?
<BluesKaj> maybe they are doing a bit more testing this time around , alpha6 broke a lot of system hardware drivers due to botched kernel modules
<BluesKaj> the devs that is
<commander_> is beta available yet?
<DopeGhoti> commander_: it's due sometime today, I understand, but not yet.
<BluesKaj> i wouldn't be in too much of a hurry for the bets to come doen the pipe
<BluesKaj> beta=beta
<commander_> so can i download alpha6 til then?
<roffe> BluesKaj, Sure.. but it's damn fun for some reason :)
 * BluesKaj neds a nap , spelingg is sufering
<DopeGhoti> commander_: you can download α6 whenever you like- I think the older versions are still up too
<commander_> it suppose to be today what's their problem?
<Nattgew> commander_: as long as it's still today, they're fine...
<murielgodoi> commander_: today is not over yet
<Trizicus> Is anyone able to play RS without lag in alpha 6?
<DopeGhoti> commander_: I, for one, would rather see it come out done, rather than half-baked and broken
<Trizicus> I'm using sun-java vm and plugin
<DopeGhoti> 'RS'?
<Trizicus> Runescape
<commander_> b cause everyone says u can get alpha 6 and then get the update?is this true?
<roffe> Does anyone know how many developers Canonical have?
<Trizicus> doesn't lag like this in vista and it's a problem that needs to be fixed so i want to make sure i've exhausted all options...
<ikt> roffe: I think it's around 120
<DopeGhoti> thousands, no?
<roffe> ikt, that'
<roffe> that's pretty impresseive
<stefg> netbook-remix is still a complet mess it seems: no testing img/iso, and my yesterdays netinst on Acer Aspire One won't let me log in.
<commander_> th last time i did it messed me up and i had to resinstall the whole OS from 8.4 which is all i got
<stefg> but ok, rather get desktop edition shiny and deal with the netbooks when that
<stefg> 'Sis sorted out
<DopeGhoti> commander_: 8.04?  9.04 not work for you?
<commander_> no no Dope i had to use 8.04 to get back to 9.4 u u nderstand
<Nattgew> commander_: if you get the alpha 6 there will be a lot of updates but it should take you to the beta
<Nattgew> unless there's some bug with upgrades
<stefg> Nattgew: by the amount of breakage i exoerienced in the meantime it could well be that it takes you nowhere :-)
<commander_> Nattgew i already started it
<commander_> let's hope on it
<tavasti> is there much difference between alpha6 and latest daily?
<Nattgew> stefg: my install had that happen somewhere between alpha 4 and 5...
<DopeGhoti> tavasti: that depends on how long since your last 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<Martyn> tavasti : Huge difference
<kaddi_> can i set a limit on how much cpu is used when i copy files? because right now my pc becomes unusable whenever I start to copy bigger amounts of files
<Martyn> tavasti : But even the daily build is "old" now ... two days had a lot of checkins happen for beta
<Martyn> tavasti : And the build was done on the 29th
<tavasti> Martyn, thanks
<Travis-42> kaddi_: maybe you can use nice or ionice with cp
<Martyn> NP
<domjohnson> Will we get an email when beta is released?
<tavasti> so I'll wait fo beta
<Martyn> We should link the current Karmic Beta launchpad buglist
<yofel> kaddi_: no idea about in gui, but there is 'nice' and 'ionice' for the terminal
<Martyn> because there are a bunch of them that are still being closed down from frozen
<domjohnson> Martyn: you should
<Martyn> domjohnson: Yeah, but the /topic is getting REALLY full
<stefg> but honestly speaking: karmic seems extremely late and not really ready for beta-stage right now... but i'd rather see a postponed release than something like gutsy (which was pushed out the door unready)
<Martyn> domjohnson: And I can't think of a good way to announce it without annoying the shit out of people (like a timed or scripted post to the channel)
<domjohnson> What about when you log in
<Martyn> stefg: I think karmic -is- beta quality at this point
<domjohnson> U get all those messages
<kaddi_> yofel/ Travis-42 good to know :) I used gui this time. MIght be a nice featurerequest for dolphin though it's a little to request that for karmic :p
<Martyn> stefg : It's my daily machine now, stable enough for me to use for most operatons
<arand> Martyn: Although all points made in topic are kind of vital...
<jbeitler> Ok I have new Info on My Natilus maxing out my Processor if anyone has time?
<Martyn> stefg : I agree that Karmic _MUST NOT_ leave beta until it's ready
<kaddi_> jbeitler: I'm curious to hear, but I doubt I will be able to give you any advice
<cousteau> yeah, there's already an unstable alpha
<domjohnson> Well, they're afraid to put karmic out early. If they give out bad to karmic, they get bad right back :D
<[diablo]> yes, seen topic... but... any idea when the beta will be :-)
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> (As in Karmic; Karma)
<jbeitler> haha well here goes nothing
<stefg> Martyn: i have one netbook and one virtual machine on my desktop and my impression is quite mixed atm... the virtualbox takes ages to get a desktop shown and the AAO netbook won't work at all
<DopeGhoti> cousteau: aren't alphas *supposed* to be unstable?
<Martyn> stefg : But that's what the launchpad buglist tracks.   Once we move them all out of the critical path, we'll be close to release.   Now that we are beta and frozen .. at least no new features will creep in (with the POSSIBLE exception of a bootsplash)
<DopeGhoti> I thought xsplash was already there?
<arand> Thing is, with a time based release, it's pretty much going to be released, come rain or shine...
<cousteau> that's why I say there's already an unstable alpha... why rush and release an unstable beta if there's already an unstable alpha? better to wait and stabilize it
<yofel> DopeGhoti: considering the beta is due today it is still rather unstable
<Martyn> DopeFish -- Yep, that's what alphas are for .. to move from an unstable alpha to a semi=stable beta (feature stable, not bug stable)
<arand> DopeGhoti: there are still a lot unevens in it
<DopeGhoti> hmm.. maybe they should add a gamma phase :)
<cousteau> let's call it "metastable"
<Martyn> cousteau: Because we've hit the definition of beta .. no new features.   Beta is all about closing down the bugs, and creating stability
<Lazy> hi, upgrading from jaunty to karmic beta fails with the following error: Exception during pm.DoInstall(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<arand> gamma is the LTS ;)
<DopeGhoti> cousteau: a stable level of stability?
<Martyn> Lazy : Yep .. but you know that NONE of the alphas are meant to be upgradeable
<cousteau> as in "almost stable"
<Martyn> Lazy: Good to know where the dependencies are though, make sure you submit a launchpad bug (and make sure it hasn't already been reported)
<jbeitler> kaddi_: or anyone really, All was going well then this morning I boot up my machine and Natilus is maxing out my processor at 100%, I give it a min to calm down and it says. I reboot nothing, I shutdown, nothing. I turn it off and place it in the corner for a couple of hours (like a timeout) Same thing, I create a new user and it does not effect the new user, so I am a bit confused. My Self and the "new user" have the same start up script and nothing w
<DopeGhoti> so less 'metastable' than 'quasistable' :)
<Lazy> I reported this bug some time ago but there hasn't been any comments on that bug
<yofel> arand: that would be a new definition of 'posponed release' :P
<Martyn> cousteau: --feature-- stable, not usability stable
<arand> Martyn: no no, they are supposed to be, in theory,...
<Martyn> arand : In theory, but not in practice.  I also hit both the openoffice bugs, and numerious java-related bugs during upgrade
<Martyn> arand : (yes, I reported 'em)
<cousteau> actually, there's no completely stable software... but the beta is supposed to be much more stable than the alpha
<Martyn> cousteau: And it will be .. by beta-2 or beta-3
<Martyn> cousteau: Remember what Alpha-2 was like?  (heh) it barely functioned
<ali1234> grub2 says: "error: invalid environment block" - what do i do now??
<arand> Of course since the regulations is not in place it is likely to break... but it aint' _meant_ to break per se...
<cousteau> are there beta-Xs in ubuntu?
<Martyn> cousteau: The difference between Beta-1 and release candidate will be closing down all those bugs
<kaddi_> jbeitler: it might just not like some other program youre running on startup and that a use wouldn't? Or it might be some user specific setting you have which is causing that problem?
<Martyn> cousteau : Not really.  There are milestones though, and they all appear through doing aptitude upgrades
<arand> Or rather, feature freeze, since closing of bugs should always be done...
<jbeitler> no both users have the same programs installed and the same start up script
<Martyn> cousteau: I should have said "by the time two weeks have passed"
<kaddi_> jbeitler: yes, but not necessarily the same settings for nautilius, no?
<DopeGhoti> random question: other than the interface, is there any reason to use aptitude rather than apt-get?
<jbeitler> I haven't changed the settings on either of them < kaddi_
<jbeitler> its just a base install of Alpha 6
<kaddi_> have you tried backing up your settings and let the default be recreated by nautilus?
<jbeitler> oh the only software I installed was Google Chrome
<Amaranth> jbeitler: bad configuration or nautilus is trying to thumbnail a file and getting stuck
<arand> DopeGhoti: You normally get more info with apti, I've been testing it now with Karmic and I can say I prefer it...
<jbeitler> Amaranth: ok but I has been off fro like three days and now all of a a sudden
<Amaranth> jbeitler: *shrug*
<Amaranth> DopeGhoti: aptitude has a more advanced dependency resolver
<Lazy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/437087 update-manager might be wrong package for my bug report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437087 in update-manager "Update manager fails while trying to update from Jaunty to Karmic alpha 6" [Undecided,New]
<Lazy> should i change it to the openoffice ones?
<jbeitler> Amaranth: kaddi_ how do I restore defaults in Natilus?
<Amaranth> If there are multiple says to resolve a dependency it'll ask you too
<mbeierl1> Interesting - when I switch from wired to wireless Pidgin reconnects me to irc, but has changed my nick to nick1 (mbeierl -> mbeierl1)
<om26er1> mbeierl1: its not interesting it default
<kaddi_> that's because mbeierl was still online when you reconnected. So Pigdin used the second name you provided :)
<Amaranth> jbeitler: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus
<cousteau> mbeierl1: maybe it had to disconnect without closing the connection and you reconnected before mbeierl timed out
<mbeierl1> om26er1:  why do I lose my nick?
<arand> DopeGhoti: I was a long time fan of apt-get but after taking a turn with aptitude this cycle I'm sticking with it..
<cousteau> mbeierl1: try /nick mbeierl
<Amaranth> mbeierl1: just type /nick mbeierl
<Amaranth> arand: same here
<mbeierl1> I've been trying to revert to mbeierl, but I can't figure out ... oh
<om26er1> mbeierl1: cuz u did not part and came back soon
<mbeierl1> cousteau: trying now
<eternal_p> I'm hoping someone can help me...I need to send my laptop in for repairs and am stealing my wife's...both dell's...I have an nvidia card and she has an intel....(swapping hard drives) when I book, I only get a terminal login, but the screen is constantly flashing so I cannot do anything (keyboard non-responsive) any suggestions?
<mbeierl> thanks!
<Amaranth> arand: although aptitude lacks rdepends and source commands
<cousteau> you're welcome :)
<dael99> aternal_p: are you using an alpha??
<eternal_p> yup
<om26er1> any1 from ubuntu moblin remix here
<eternal_p> up-to-date as of this morning
<om26er1> and when is the beta coming
<yofel> eternal_p: if you had the nvidia binary graphic drivers installd then backup and remove your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Amaranth> eternal_p: boot in recovery mode and remove the nvidia-glx-180 package
<Amaranth> eternal_p: or nvidia-glx-185, since it's karmic
<eternal_p> Amaranth: I removed the nvidia-glx before I removed the hard drive, but didn't back up my xorg.conf
<dael99> yofel: as far as I know, now there's no xorg.conf
<Amaranth> eternal_p: try booting with nomodeset
<Amaranth> dael99: it gets created when you install nvidia or fglrx drivers
<eternal_p> amaranth: that is the other thing, grub doesn't give me a chance to hit escape either
<dael99> oh, right.
<yofel> dael99: there is one if you don't use the default graphics drivers, like for nvidia or ati
<Amaranth> eternal_p: hold down shift right after turning the power on
<arand> Amaranth: that is true, but for upgrade/install/remove it does it's stuff, and it's quicker to type, and has show and search in the same tool rather than apt-cache
<eternal_p> ahhhh
<eternal_p> I was hitting escape
<dael99> yofel: do you know if X1200 is suppoerted with fglrx on karmic?
<eternal_p> alright, so I'll remove nvidia, backup xorg.conf and swap drives
<mbeierl> eternal_p: me too!  I had the hardest time figuring that one how
<yofel> dael99: no
<mbeierl> Amaranth: do you know if there's a way of showing the menu by default, rather than only on Shift?
<yofel> dael99: I mean, I don't know
<om26er1> any1 from ubuntu moblin remix
<dael99> yofel: ok.
<jbeitler> Amaranth: that didn't work
<Amaranth> mbeierl: edit /etc/default/grub
<Amaranth> jbeitler: any files on your desktop?
<mbeierl> Amaranth: sorry - what option?
<Lazy> ubuntu-bugs
<jbeitler> nope ( I hate the clutter)
<Amaranth> mbeierl: it involves editing text files
<Amaranth> jbeitler: wipe the user and start over? :)
<mbeierl> Amaranth: yes, sorry, which option do I change in the text file
<om26er1> jbeitler: how abt mutter?
<Amaranth> jbeitler: unless you feel like installing debug packages and having fun with gdb
<jbeitler> trying to avoid that one
<yofel> mbeierl: comment out the 2 lines that contain 'HIDDEN'
<aurolac> is beta out?
<kaddi_> no
<Amaranth> aurolac: /topic
<Jaymac> me slaps aurolac  on the wrist
<om26er1> aurolac: what do u think?
<aurolac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/
<jbeitler> Amaranth: I guess its worht a shot
<eternal_p> wish me luck
<yofel> mbeierl: and don't forget to run 'update-grub' after editing the file
<Amaranth> om26er1: Please don't use 'u'
<mbeierl> yofel: thanks!  That's what I was looking for.  I could not find any docs on grub2 that explained the options :)
<kaddi_> copy time estimation is worse then windows. I've gotten everything from 32hours to 6minutes now :P I sincerely hope 6min is closer to reality then 32hours :p
<arand> aurolac: seems like they're preparing stuff...
<aurolac> cool
<yofel> mbeierl: read the wiki?
<om26er1> aurolac: last time i checked there was nothing on this page now there is a folder named beta
<aurolac> om26er1, cool
<aurolac> any min now :)
<guido> aurolac: you can download 9.10 from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<guido> i think
<thopiekar> hi got problems getting linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-10-generic and software-store (!= software-center) clearly removed from apt..
<cousteau> yes, there is an _empty_ folder named beta
<Amaranth> you guys do realize an up-to-date karmic install is the beta, right?
<cousteau> but it wasn't before, and that's good
<mbeierl> yofel: I did some grub2 googling, but did not find it and gave up when I found out the shift option
<yofel> !grub2 | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arand> Amaranth: far to few does...
<aurolac> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Amaranth> This isn't windows
<Amaranth> aurolac: Stop
<om26er1> guido: where is moblin remix?
<Amaranth> It hasn't been officially announced so it isn't out
<thopiekar> when trying to remove software-store from synaptics it gives away a false signal in post-install-script
<mbeierl> yofel: thanks!
<Raydiation> is the software store coming in 9.10?
<arand> aurolac: seems like images are up, but beta aint released until the announcment is.
<arand> Raydiation: software center, yes
<thopiekar> and when trying to remove it with apt it says that its selecting software-center instead of software-store
<Amaranth> They could always pull them
<thopiekar> :/
<Raydiation> arand: does it implement all features yet?
<Raydiation> or is it some kind of not ready piece of software
<yofel> thopiekar: why do you want to remove software-center? (It replaces software-store)
<Amaranth> arand: aptitude is also lacking the policy command
<Raydiation> for instance rate software, comment etc?
<arand> Raydiation: not by far (if you go by everything that it's supposed to have in the end...
<om26er1> Amaranth: it will soon be out in beta and today
<om26er1> Amaranth: i can bet on that
<Amaranth> om26er1: Yes, I know
<arand> Raydiation: it prettym much doubles as add/rem apps at the moment.
<burner> so what's with the humanity themes lack of saturated volume and network right next to other saturated notification area icons?
<Raydiation> arand: why dont they remove add/rem then?
 * Amaranth is an ubuntu developer :P
<Raydiation> and place the software center there
<Amaranth> Raydiation: They did
<Raydiation> oh nice :)
<Raydiation> do you reccommend dist-upgrading or a fresh install?
<Raydiation> i got some other repos such as wine, geany and pitivi
<thopiekar> the problem is that software-center doesn't replace software-store at all .. software-store is as well as software-center available in my apt.. there is actually no way to install it again because it has been replaced :/
<Amaranth> Raydiation: `update-manager -c -d` would be nice for the testing but a clean install is...cleaner
<yofel> Raydiation: the only difference should be that you keep grub-legacy on upgrade and get grub2 on a fresh install
<arand> Raydiation: it's gone from main menu, I'm not sure if they'll keep it there for people who prefer it, and they've also said that if software centre dowsn't work out they'll just pull it and use the old stuff, so I guess they'd want to keep it in for testing purposes as well..
<Martyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta
<thopiekar> so synaptics is showing software-store in local/main without being marked as installed to I want to purge it out of my apt..
<xguru> whats the best way to move from ext3 to ext4?  i thought that was part of the upgrade to Karmic?
<thopiekar> ^ yofel
<Martyn> The link I just posted contains a list of the critical bugs that are blocking the release of beta
<DopeGhoti> xguru: upgrades keep your existing filesystems, you get etx4 with new installs
<Martyn> For those who are asking "Why isn't beta out yet?"
<Amaranth> Martyn: No, not really
<Martyn> Amaranth: "xsplash takes up 100% cpu" is a pretty critical bug
 * thopiekar is on: Linux thopiekar-desktop 2.6.31-11-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 25 06:37:23 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> Martyn: Those are the ones we wanted to have fixed before the beta but we're time-based so we release anyway
<stefg> Martyn: thx for that link
<arand> xguru: no, best way to do is normally a reisntall, you can migrate, but it's tricky and you might not get all benefits..
<xguru> if i backup ./home will it keep all my setting?
<thopiekar> so how can i now remove the package "software-store" out of my apt?
<Amaranth> Martyn: And notice most of those are marked 'Fix Released'
<thopiekar> xguru: it should do that job
<Martyn> Amaranth: Of course.  There are only a few marked "critical incomplete"
<Martyn> And one of those is "init - mount root fs"
<burner> xguru: if you backup /home, that should be everything you care about... but... if you restore it all to a fresh install, it could copy outdated settings files causing problems.  Best to pull back selectively
<Martyn> Kind of important :)
<Amaranth> Martyn: But we're going to release today anyway
<DopeGhoti> thopiekar: dpkg --remove <package> if apt{,itude} doesn't work maybe?
<xguru> ok, i guess best to keep just .odt docs...
<xguru> let the rest go
<thopiekar> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove software-store, only the config
<thopiekar>  files of which are on the system. Use --purge to remove them too.
<stefg> Martyn: though looking at the list i find the moblin remix completely overrated.... netbook launcher is just fine (although i understand the OEM importance of that milestone)
<thopiekar> http://pastebin.com/d12823bda
<DopeGhoti> thopiekar: try with --purge?
<DopeGhoti> hmm
<DopeGhoti> solve the symptom: make the directory it's complaining is missing? :)
<domjohnson> will we get an email when the beta comes out?
 * burner likes the new wallpapers :)
<thopiekar> :) seems that we come closer.. hang on..
<ikt> domjohnson: yes
<ikt> similar to when every alpha comes out
<JanC> there will be a mail to -announce
<thopiekar> DopeGhoti: fixed thanks!
<DopeGhoti> thopiekar: anytime :)
<ubuntujenkins> how do you get the e-mail
<commander_> is anyne got it yet?
<burner> sign up for the announce mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<commander_> anyone
<thopiekar> synaptics takes at the moment , exspecially after the karmic upgrade, a long time loading the database..
<thopiekar> is there a way to clean it up?
<thopiekar> or tweak it anyway?
<Amaranth> thopiekar: dpkg --forget-old-unavail
<thopiekar> Amaranth: thanks
<benoitc> hi
<thopiekar> hey benoitc
<benoitc> is there a way to have wireless working with macbook 5.1 ?
<benoitc> on karmic
<thopiekar> dunno
<x-warrior> What time the Ubuntu 9.10 Beta is going to be ready to ownload? *-
<thopiekar> ok here the last package problem for today.. http://pastebin.com/d33193177
<DopeGhoti> x-warrior: "when it's done" :)
<x-warrior> DopeGhoti, is the schedule changed?
<Amaranth> No but there is never a time given
<thopiekar> x-warrior: karmic is just available out there.. just checkout the web via google or upgrade your own system..
<Amaranth> just a day
<x-warrior> Ok :D
<DopeGhoti> x-warrior: not that I'm aware of.  In my TZ, they still have 11.9 hours for an on-time release
 * thopiekar is using the alpha and it works just great!
<xguru> x-warrior: the day can be the 2nd depending on where you are
<DKcross> hello people
<thopiekar> btw do you have a idea how to get a rid of that old modules package?
<eternal_p> thanks, all...that worked perfectly
<thopiekar> eternal_p: what? :)
<arand> Karmic will have _been_ released by the 2:nd that's pretty much what's certain...
<x-warrior> I'm in Brazil UTC-3 but usually is in the right day ... but no problems I'm waiting :D
<Amaranth> eternal_p: So you have to boot with nomodeset?
<tavasti> I was reading bugs on launchpad, is flashplugin-nonfree package broken, or is it just upgrading that package which fails?
<eternal_p> Amaranth: nope, removed the xorg.conf file
<tavasti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/429841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade)" [High,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> eternal_p: phew
<eternal_p> agreed
<eternal_p> this will do me fine until my laptop comes back from repair
<eternal_p> s
<Amaranth> eternal_p: so this is the "xorg can't recover from a driver failing to load"
<thopiekar> hey do you have trouble with flash, too?
<xguru> i have flash running fine
<robin0800> arand: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<arand> tavasti: try using flashplugin-installer instead? (-nonfree is an old to-be-deprecated package)
<Amaranth> eternal_p: it's supposed to fall back to probing for the right driver then if loading that driver fails trying vesa but it's a bit screwy
<thopiekar> there are issueses with clicking on the applets like the youtube player..
<eternal_p> Amaranth: apparently
<Amaranth> Guys stop giving out links
<Amaranth> There is no announcement
<tavasti> I don't have any problems yet, just tying to decide if I dare to install karmic o not :-)
<eternal_p> but that was pretty painless...overall
<arand> robin0800: still aint oficially released..
<Amaranth> thopiekar: Ah, yes, you have 64-bit but are using the 32-bit flash and using compiz
<robin0800> arand: Try the link
<Amaranth> thopiekar: nspluginviewer and chromium both fail to respond to clicks in this case
<mbeierl1> Just decided to roll the dice and press my luck, but nope: hot docking still hangs my system hard with karmic (on dell d620)
<thopiekar> wow do you have a wonder globe, or how is it called in english?
<dael99> robin0800: seems there'sno build for today http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/ xD
<thopiekar> how can i remove the x86 version of flash?
<arand> robin0800: like I said, untill they announce it, it aint oficiall, the beta is pretty much just a daily build anyways, so it's already been out for a while afaik...
<arand> s/oficial/official/
<robin0800> arand: look at the dates
<Amaranth> robin0800: Just drop it and wait for the announcement.
<Amaranth> robin0800: Or do you want to kill the mirroring process and delay the release? :)
<Veinor> Every so often, with my AR9285 wireless card, the signal craps out.
<thopiekar> hey Amaranth, how can I have flash x86 install when there is just one package on apt?
<Brian___> omg omg is it out yet is it out yet omg omg omg
<Brian___> lol
<thopiekar> should I use a opensource alternative?
<commander_> well it's 3:16pm here in Miami on 10/1 and does anyone have it
<kn100> whats the command in 9.04 that allows it to update to a 9.10 alpha?
<Amaranth> thopiekar: You have to remove all the flash packages you have installed and get the amd64 one from adobe labs manually
<arand> robin0800: the md5sums are exactly the same as for the daily for the 29, the beta is just a two day-old daily...
<kn100> i remember using one for 8.10 to 9.04
<Amaranth> kn100: `update-manager -c -d`
<thopiekar> are these from adobe deb packages as well?
<kn100> Amaranth, thats the one
<kn100> thanks
<commander_> i hope it has something to easily sync a Blackberry
<Amaranth> thopiekar: no, you don't get a deb
<Amaranth> thopiekar: you have to go to labs.adobe.com and get the .tar.gz and manually install it
<thopiekar> do you plan, I think that you are a Ubuntu Member or official Developter, to add a x64 package on apt?
<Amaranth> thopiekar: Legally not allowed to do so
<Amaranth> It's an alpha
<thopiekar> ah logicly thats right :)
<arand> I think there was a thing that they won't add an alpha, regerdless if it's more stable... I'd disagree on that logic but oh well...
<trev_> When will the beta be released? It says 1st October which is today. In my timezone it already is 09:20pm. So what timezone is the release-schedule following?
<Pici> 'Ubuntu Members' don't explicitily get upload rights.
<Pici> trev_: The 'its done when its done' timezone
<Amaranth> arand: We're legally not allowed to add it
<Amaranth> arand: No redistribution of alphas is allowed by Adobe
<arand> Amaranth: oh, right, didn't know that...
<trev_> I will just wait until tomorrow then :o
<Pici> trev_: Really, there isn't a set time when its going to come out.
<darthanubis> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<darthanubis> sorry been home drinking all day:/
<darthanubis> :-P
<arand> Amaranth: but is the downloader that ubuntu has for flash considered as distribution?
<darthanubis> I'm celebrating the beta non-release
<darthanubis> ;)
<kn100> darthanubis, we all do :D
<darthanubis> :D
<c_korn> darthanubis: do you also love Ubuntu without drinking ? :P
<Amaranth> arand: Close enough
<darthanubis> I have not used another distro since Ubuntu came out how many years ago?
<Brian___> if its not released what file am i downloading from http releases.ubuntu.9.10
<jovan_> don't you think that the topic should be changed now?
<Amaranth> arand: Plus there is no guarantee of security updates for the 64-bit version
<darthanubis> c_korn, most of the time:-P
<Amaranth> Brian___: No links
<Brian___> im just asking
<Amaranth> Brian___: It isn't done mirroring
<darthanubis> have anyone had probrlems with their XFS partitions not mounting at boot?
<Amaranth> People use XFS?
<darthanubis> ha
<darthanubis> why not?
<darthanubis> I use it for my mythtv partitions
<arand> Amaranth: ok, yea, fair enough, I thought the reason not to alpha was a dev decision rather... That makes more sense though, since from what I've seen the alpha is just better, period.
<darthanubis> you know large files and what not?
<kn100> i use XFS for my phone
<darthanubis> your phone?
<Amaranth> arand: For some people it crashes on load
<roffe> In what sense is the software center better than add/remove?
<kn100> darthanubis, having a linux based phone FTW
<darthanubis> nice
<darthanubis> roffe, who knows? I think the idea is to centrally locate software management
<arand> Amaranth: ouch, didn't know that... although I'd still guess the total crash frequency is higher on the defautl version :(
<c_korn> can someone tell how to get the other space backgrounds in gnome ? there are arrows under a background image in the window where the gnome backround can be changed. clicking them changes the thumbnail but not the gnome wallpaper
<ToxinPowe> c_korn, I have the same "problem" xD
<arand> c_korn: looks like a bug there, you could always add the backgrounds from original loaction.. wherever that was again...
<trev_> btw. since they removed u-boot my startup looks really ugly because it takes like 20secs until the xsplash loads. Hate that
<cousteau> kn100: what phone?
<kn100> cousteau, motorola zn5
<c_korn> hm, what package should I file a bug against ?
<beck-and-call> How feasible is it to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic by adding the Karmic sources and 'aptitude -y safe-upgrade'?
<kn100> cousteau, the phones kernel is entirely open source
<kn100> so i haz a lot of fun with it, since its busybox based
<Nattgew> beck-and-call: it may work... but since that's not how you're supposed to do it, it may not
<trev_> kn100: I am using a Freerunner. I love Linux on my phone :)
<trev_> So you are using XFS on internal flash or sd-card?
<Nattgew> i've had enough problems doing it with update-manager
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: What are the approved methods?
<kn100> trev_, the internal flash memory
<Nattgew> beck-and-call: update-manager -d for the gui
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: Any special prep?  I've already got the Karmic sources in because I'm using about... 300 or so Karmic packages on this machine.
<arand> c_korn: /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos btw
<cousteau> kn100: wow... I was looking for info about the Nokia N900 with Maemo
<mbeierl> anyone know how to get emerald to be the default decorator?
<Nattgew> beck-and-call: i don't think so... those packages may or may not help things
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: I think the semi-critical package I'm missing is base-something, thus it's still a Jaunty machine.
<om26er> can any1 throw some light on either ubuntu software center will be the only package manager at the end of karmic cycle?
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: With what I *think* are all the current mainline Karmic sources added, I can't quite get all the current kernel packages.  The linux-restricted-modules meta is available, but the most recent offered package is still linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic.  Thoughts on that?
<Nattgew> beck-and-call: i think they did away with restricted modules in favor of dkms...
<tavasti> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<kn100> beta is OUT!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Beta Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<Crashbit> ohm ... beta has been released
<arand> om26er: I think not, add/rem might be dropped, but apart from that it's an existance in parallell, I heard some info on the uupc podcast I think
<c_korn> arand: I filed a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/440180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440180 in gnome-control-center "Arrows under background thumbnail only change the thumbnail but not the Gnome background" [Undecided,New]
 * arand does the beta dance
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: I've got dkms-- I thought that was just alongside restricted.  Now I have to go find the Catalyst package and see. :D
<om26er> arand how do u do that
<om26er> ***arand ?
<Nattgew> beck-and-call: it talks about that on the testing release pages in the kernel section
<beck-and-call> Nattgew: Okay, I'll check that out.  Thanks!
<arand>  /me types typoses
<dael99> and it's here :D
 * om26er thank you
<mbeierl> anyone else use compiz wobbly windows snap?  It does not seem to have any desktop edge resistance anymore
<om26er> Amaranth: when is moblin remix gonna be official?
<melter> has anyone had problems with later alphas and the new beta showing random colors when booting from the cd?
<arand> melter: like a psycho ncurses? Yea, I've seem that from time to time, mostly when shutting down though I think... haven't been bothered enough to look into it though...
<cousteau> can I already download the beta? or is it not official yet?
<melter> arand: it happens when i boot; i see a black screen with some colored pixels, and it goes through several different colored pixels, switching every couple minutes
<melter> read the topic
<arand> melter: hmm, doens't sound liek the same issue...
<melter> arand: problem is, eventually it settles on one corrupted screen, and the system is unusable
<arand> I'm off though, happy beta day everyone.
<melter> arand: early alphas worked, though, so something changed and broke
<trothigar> cousteau, www.ubuntu.com, its official
<aurolac> im getting an error on the torrent 'Requested Download is not authorised for use with this tracker'
<aurolac> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<BUGabundo> hey every one. guud evening
<cousteau> trothigar: yaaay! thanks
<tavasti> aurolac, I don't have any errors, but can't get any bits for http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/beta/xubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<aurolac> well i tried the swedish mirror and it works
<aurolac> the irish mirror on HEAnet is giving me issues
<tavasti> can you give me url
<aurolac> sure hang on
<aurolac> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<aurolac> shit
<aurolac> that alternate
<aurolac> wait
<rsk> needs more enter
<aurolac> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<cousteau> the torrent is dl'ing a bit slowly
<aurolac> give it a lil while i guess
<aurolac> news is just out
<commander_> can i still get it from update manager?
<commander_> aurolac what news?
<aurolac> that betas released
<roffe> I'm on the same server as you aurolac, but I'm not getting any updates
<aurolac> whats Marvell Dove computers
<cousteau> maybe limiting the upload speed... 30 KB/s will be enough (my top upload speed is about 35 KB/s and reaching that speed often makes everything slower)
<benoitc> hum weird, i've no more colors in my term
<benoitc> I had it on osx
<tavasti> swedish miror doesn't have xubuntu
<cousteau> download the torrent image then
<aurolac> Freescale i.MX51 computers ?
<benoitc> also is there a way to save config of nvidia proietary driver it keeps telling me it can't parse /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<aurolac> lots of diff. images for this release
<cousteau> no idea what's that freescale thing
<commander_> ok.now i'm downloading still alpha6 so it's ok?
<aurolac> commander_, im running 9.04 will do a fresh install instead of forcing a distro update
<commander_> i mean i been dl alpha6 before the news broke and i'm on 9.04 so it should go into beta right
<aurolac> i think its still replicating across the servers
<aurolac> because some mirrors have plenty of more images and isos than others
<ToxinPowe> I have grub with jaunty and other, Can I install Karmic without break others?
<aurolac> commander_, sure once thats done, you can just run an apt-get update and upgrade and it'll make it beta yup
<commander_> COOL!!!
<commander_> gotta love linux
<commander_> sudo apt-get update/sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<aurolac> commander_, update manager will prob. pop up saying new distribution available and have a few updates
<len> I was going to upgrade to the Kubuntu Karmic Beta, but when I type update-notifier-kde -d the updater warns "This is still a ALPHA release."  Does that mean the mirror isn't updated yet, or is the message wrong?
<rrva> hi.. my mouse disappeared after upgrading xserver.. might also be that #438962 (which makes me boot in a weird way) did not start X properly.
<rrva> I run evdev (i think)
<aurolac> commander_, yup you mightn't even have to, can do it via the X
<darthanubis> len, simply means what it says and thats all
<aurolac> len, mirror prob. isn't ready
<commander_> ok. well it's installing the upgrades now.i just hope i can keep my cairo dock
<rrva> anyone know about upstart/mountall boot blocking bugs like #438962 ?
<Jaymac> is there no usb netbook remix image?
<Jaymac> do i have to burn the iso, go to windows and use the included usb disk creator?
<aurolac> pfft now when i try the swedish mirror it doesn't work
<aurolac> go figure
<Jaymac> because i'm trying out the usb disk creator in windows at the minute.. and it says: Copying files... 1114% complete
<Jaymac> which i somewhat doubt
<shadowless_egg> i have a ppc mac at home which version of xubuntu should i get?
<len> I checked my sources.list to see what mirror I was using and tried to check it manually.  It seemed like it was up to beta, but maybe I wasn't checking the right thing.  What is the best way to verify your mirror?
<shadowless_egg> jackelope or hardy
<aurolac> Jaymac, i recommend unetbootin
<aurolac> you can get that for linux and windows
<Jaymac> aurolac - there was an official .img release for 9.04
<duffydack> Jaymac, lol, reminds me of an xkcd ....
<shadowless_egg> >_>
<cousteau> shadowless_egg: afaik ubuntu doesn't support powerpc anymore
<shadowless_egg> im talking about xubuntu
<cousteau> well, xubuntu is based on ubuntu and uses ubuntu's repositories
<shadowless_egg> i want to at least have some os on it
<Lazy> shadowless_egg: maybe you should try debian?
<cousteau> maybe debian
<aurolac> anyone got the torrents working?
<shadowless_egg> to debian!
<cousteau> (oops... echo-man strikes back)
<Jaymac> for 9.04 there was this image available for unr, which  makes much more sense: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<Brian___> can i download the beta did they update the mnirrors
<commander_> cross my fingers
<cousteau> Brian___: yes; read the topic
<aurolac> Brian___, mirros appear to be up but when trying to grab the torrents, giving errors for people
<aurolac> *mirrors
<xguru> so what was different in the beta release, compared to the daily build?
<BUGabundo> xguru: nothing
<Brian___> from what site
<melter> i unplugged 1 of my monitors, and that seems to solve the screen corruption problem in beta
<BUGabundo> a bit more install testing
<BUGabundo> that's it
<xguru> lol, i guess no need to worry about it then :)
<xguru> hmm..a lot of hype over nothing
<hype_> np
<domjohnson> BETA IS HERE?????????????/
<ToxinPowe> no, is out
<ToxinPowe> xD
<domjohnson> ?
<ToxinPowe> never mind =)
<bucky> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<domjohnson> How do you upgrade?
<domjohnson> I didnt get any updates in update manager...
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: from what?
<domjohnson> alpha 6
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: from alpha to beta or form jaunty?
<domjohnson> alpha to beta
<stephank> Looks like the x86 and amd64 desktop beta isos are missing from the bittorrent tracker?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jaymac> anyone know the location of the unr .img?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: if you dont get anything then you already have the packages of the beta installed
<cousteau> domjohnson: just wait; you'll get automatic updates
<Jaymac> or can anyone tell me how i can make an iso bootable off a usb stick?
<BUGabundo> domjohnson: better just use Update Manager
<BUGabundo> Jaymac: on cdimage
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cousteau> Jaymac: there's a tool on ubuntu for that
<BUGabundo> should be on unr subfolder
<Jaymac> cousteau, that is for the img files, not isos afaik
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: you can use tools to put the iso on usb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso   MD5= 6fb8970b452c02bfb370a2aae7c3824b
<hype_> Jaymac , system > administration > create start up usb disk
<Jaymac> hype_, that relies on you actually having an .img file though
<BUGabundo> Jaymac: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/
<hype_> true
<hype_> i misundesrtood :)
<cousteau> Jaymac: "Creates a bootable USB from ISO CD image"
<domjohnson> Right...gonna reboot
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<BUGabundo> Jaymac: you can dd the image to usb
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: i use that
<Jaymac> BUGabundo,  i have an iso - dd will make it a bootable cd image
 * BUGabundo is confused
<BUGabundo> too much noise
<BUGabundo> you have an ISO
<BUGabundo> just use usb-creator
<DKcross> any idea about this
<DKcross> bzr: ERROR: Bound branch BzrBranch6('file:///home/dk/planet-ubuntu/')  ?
<BUGabundo> to pass it from  iso to usb
<BUGabundo> nothing more nothing less
<DKcross> is other thing and topic:D
<BUGabundo> the dude run away
<shadowless_egg> what version of debian should i download?
<Lazy> shadowless_egg: netinstall is pretty good choice
<shadowless_egg> i have no net and cant setup net
<ActionParsnip> !debian | shadowless_egg
<ubottu> shadowless_egg: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<shadowless_egg> yes but i have a powerpc mac
<shadowless_egg> would ubuntu even run on that?
<Lazy> no it would not
<shadowless_egg> if xubuntu cant im sure regular cant either
<Lazy> http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable
<shadowless_egg> yeah but which one
<Lazy> if you have a dvd-drive take that one
<Lazy> otherwise the cd will be fine
<shadowless_egg> alpha amd etcc
<Lazy> powerpc for powerpc?
<shadowless_egg> oh
<shadowless_egg> duh missed that
<domjohnson> BACK
<domjohnson> Still no sound
<domjohnson> gadnabbit
<viki> hi All, when my machine is booting the ubuntu karmic i am not getting the ubuntu-xsplash-artwork working... can anybody help?
<domjohnson> How do you restart alsa?
<domjohnson> and alsa-utils?
<xguru> ubuntu runs of ppc btw...oops to late
<MongoTheMad> Is the tracker down for the torrent of the betas?
<Jaymac> guys - apologies: it seems ubuntu usb creator now uses isos instead of img files... writing my image now :)
<Lazy> xguru: where do you get ppc images?
<XDevHald> domjohnson: sudo apt-get autoremove alsa alsa-utils (reboot your machine) then apt-get install alsa alsa-utils
<XDevHald> Then your sound issue is fixed.
<XDevHald> domjohnson: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<xguru> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/    <--  not sure if they 9.10 beta is out
<XDevHald> Since they're in London, it'll be an overnight build.
<xguru> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/  <--  i think you can get 9.10 here
<Lazy> cool
<Lazy> i thought ubuntu dropped powerpc support at some point
<akio> my beta is available
<MongoTheMad> the 9.10 beta is available
<akio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<xguru> i thought so....i think its support if limited
<MongoTheMad> the torrent tracker is down though
<xguru> if = is
<XDevHald> Thanks akio. Will this be available in the update manager?
<akio> yes
<XDevHald> Excellent, thank you.
<akio> update-manager -d does the trick
<akio> but you need to make sure you are up to date
<akio> and upgraded
<XDevHald> I am 100% up to date, last release in upstream was gnome-shell
<amortvigil> hello
<Whitor> ok.. since the fine folks in #ubuntu cant help me out... maybe someone here can ... (or at least tell me this is fixed in 9.10) ... I'm trying to host a game on port 8080 I have disabled the firewall with: sudo ufw disable. Sudo ufw status reports: inactive ... but yet no one can connect to me! Or even ping me ?!?! what gives ?
<amortvigil> why is there only dvd?
<Whitor> game is crack-attack :)
<XDevHald> akio: No upgrade available as of yet in update-manager -d
<MongoTheMad> Whitor, are you behind a router?
<Whitor> MongoTheMad, no
<Whitor> MongoTheMad, works fine on the laptop sitting next to me running 8.10
<MongoTheMad> Whitor, is the game broadcasting on that port?
<Whitor> connected to the same network
<akio> netstat -pant
<Whitor> MongoTheMad, idk. I installed the game exactly the same on my 8.10 install and my 9.04 install
<domjohnson> Still no soujnd
<XDevHald> domjohnson: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset if that didn't work
<domjohnson> Do u have to reboot after installing it as well?
<cousteau> don't use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ - use http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<akio> Whitor, what does netstat -pant say?
<akio> cousteau, what is the difference?
<domjohnson> I get tonnes of errors when doing that
<Whitor> akio, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<cousteau> there are only DVD images on the first one
<rrva> how can i roll back upstart to sysvinit ?
<domjohnson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282461/
<akio> sudo netstat -pant
<XDevHald> domjohnson: remove pulseaudio as well and reboot, then reinstall it again.
<yofel> rrva: why would you? initscripts still work if you're using them
<Whitor> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4285/crack-attack
<XDevHald> domjohnson: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<XDevHald> err
<Whitor> It is listening ...
<XDevHald> Do the reset instead of restart
<akio> yep
<Whitor> But people cant even ping me
<Whitor> even after disabling the firewall ... and even rebooting
<akio> are they on the same network as you?
<Whitor> yes
<akio> is this a lan?
<Whitor> yes
<akio> then ping them
<Whitor> this is a 9.04 issue ... works fine on the laptops sitting next to me running 8.10 (same hardware)
<Whitor> Switch HD's ... issues follows 9.04
<akio> different version of the game?
<Whitor> nope
<Whitor> 1.1.14
<Whitor> on both
<akio> check game forums?
<Whitor> not yet
<akio> thats where I would go
<rrva> yofel: because i suspect something in upstart/mountall broke my boot badly
<Whitor> I don't think its a game issue ... I disabled the firewall... people should be able to ping me
 * XDevHald scratches head as to why Beta of Karmic is not in the update stream...
<akio> if you are good, you can use netcat to snoop around
<Lazy> or tcpdump
<akio> the firewall, what kind is it?
<Whitor> ufw ... the deafult one
<Whitor> iptables
<akio> stop both iptables and ufw
<akio> then have them ping again
<Whitor> ufw disable is supposed to disable the firewall ... it doesn't
<cousteau> shouldn't UNR be a .img? I mean, I can create a bootable USB, but why .iso? for testing it on laptops with cd-reader or something?
<Whitor> How can I stop ufw ?
<akio> sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<Whitor> and iptables ?
<akio> i believe
<Whitor> ok. cool thanks
<akio> sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop i think
<akio> can they ping now?
<Lazy> if you have iptables installed you should check "sudo iptables -L"
<Whitor> akio, nope.
<Lazy> if lots of lines come you probably still have firewall on
<stapel> can anyone suggest a good gmail notifier to use in karmic. One that makes use of new notification system
<Whitor> http://pastebin.ca/1588287
<domjohnson> Still no sound
<akio> yeah, I don't use a firewall.
<Whitor> ^^ sudo iptables -L
<Whitor> akio, I don't want to use one either !!
<Whitor> It was installed by default
<roffe> why won't the update manager ask me to upgrade??
<Whitor> 9.04 sucks
<akio> roffe, because you haven't asked the right program nicely
<domjohnson> lol
<akio> sudo update-manager -d
<akio> watch it Whitor, you have much to learn before you can say that.
<Whitor> akio, I know it worked on 8.10
<XDevHald> roffe: You trying to grab beta?
<Whitor> I know lots of things don't work as well as 8.10 ... Been a user for a long time.
<akio> I don't know for sure but I thought that there were no firewall rules enabled by default.
<viki> hi All, when my machine is booting the ubuntu karmic i am not getting the ubuntu-xsplash-artwork working... can anybody help?
<roffe> XDevHald, yes
<XDevHald> roffe: It's not in upstream yet
<akio> If they can't ping you something is borked and I'm sure it is probably your fault.
<Whitor> akio, there absolutely are firewall rules enabled by default.
<Whitor> clean install
<akio> but pinging is not an issue on clean installs
<roffe> XDevHald, ah, ok... does that usually take long? because I don't want to download an iso
<akio> not unless you are running a BSD box or something.
<akio> i gotta bounce
<akio> good luck
<XDevHald> roffe: It SHOULD be an overnight build.
<Whitor> I installed two days ago. I havn't had time to change anything
<XDevHald> Right now the DVD is 3.9GB and I am hoping that the beta won't hit the stream that big I don't think
<myk_robinson> In Karmic with all updates run, I am unable to disable hardware acceleration in the flash player, it just causes the flash app to freeze. Can anyone duplicate this? Right click a flash video on YouTube or something, go to Settings, and see if the settings dialog works for you, please
<XDevHald> One sec myk
<XDevHald> myk_robinson: Yes it does work
<domjohnson> Has anyone seen bug number 1 on launchpad?
<myk_robinson> XDevHald: are you able to disable the hardware accelleration?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: try without compiz, works ok in metacity just fine
<XDevHald> Yes I am able to.
<amortvigil> whos downloading the beta torrent, i only got 2 seeders/peers
<XDevHald> I am running compiz and it is work great.
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: i can't in compiz
<IdleOne> domjohnson: the one about Microsoft? nope haven't seen that :P
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: just go into Appearances-->Visual Effects, and select none?
<MongoTheMad> the torrent tracker is up?
<bucky> myk_robinson, you got intel integrated video?
<domjohnson> Still no sound
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: i went for metacity --replace
<myk_robinson> bucky: no, nvidia 8200
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: XDevHald: I was able to disable it without Compiz, then turn compiz back on
<bp0> amortvigil: i see 12
<XDevHald> Hmmm
<domjohnson> The cube thing doesnt work for me
<bp0> ... wait none of them are 100
<MongoTheMad> amortvigil, is the tracker up for torrents?
<XDevHald> myk_robinson: Uninstall compiz and the settings manager and try again after a reboot.
<XDevHald> Be sure to install compiz again right after.
<domjohnson> I have
<domjohnson> But how do you actually use the cube?
<myk_robinson> XDevHald: do a purge, then reboot, then reinstall?
<amortvigil> MongoTheMad: yes
<XDevHald> myk_robinson: That will work.
<rrva> how to troubleshoot why my mouse is not working in xfree86?
 * XDevHald is listing to Anberlin - Feel Good Drag
<myk_robinson> XDevHald: will give it a shot, thanks.
<XDevHald> Anytime myk
<MongoTheMad> amortvigil, I have about 20% on the amd64 iso
<amortvigil> MongoTheMad: thats the one im downloading too
<rrva> i had it working recently (touchpad), but after upgrade it went
<MongoTheMad> cd?
<amortvigil> dvd
<bp0> i only see dvds in the list
<amortvigil> there is only dvd
<XDevHald> hehe
<MongoTheMad> nah, I am on the cd
<yofel> rrva: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (the lines with EE)
<XDevHald> Odd huh
<bp0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<XDevHald> The reason why is because of the format size
<IdleOne> I am getting a tracker error from torrent
<MongoTheMad> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<MongoTheMad> linked from the main ubuntu site
<MongoTheMad> no seeders x_x
<rrva> yofel: no. just some lines about "Macintosh mouse button emulation" listed. I don't have a mac..
<XDevHald> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<XDevHald> This is for the Desktop users
<XDevHald> BETA  CD^
<bp0> good
<bp0> cd is better
<XDevHald> Now how about the UPSTREAM!
 * XDevHald shakes his head...
<MongoTheMad> I know
<MongoTheMad> :/
<rrva> yofel: what to check, i think i have evdev xf86 input driver
<domjohnson> Im going on crunchbang
<kn100|afk> ?!
<yofel> rrva: not sure, can you pastebin the log? 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<XDevHald> I hope Ubuntu doesn't tear away update-manager -d to burning CD's or getting them mailed to you...
<XDevHald> Server pop?
<rrva> http://pastebin.com/f7853cce2
<yofel> rrva: thx, looking at it
<MongoTheMad> Anyone else getting the "Requested download is not authorized" error on karmic 9.10 beta (cd)
<kaddi_> hmm sound is coming and going with karmic. :/
<XDevHald> One sec Mongo
<XDevHald> MongoTheMad: Working fine
<XDevHald> Clear cache and try again
<XDevHald> P.S The mirror for AMD64 is VERY slow
<amortvigil> Hmmm the cd image torrent link seems to be broken!
<MongoTheMad> how would I do that?
<XDevHald> MongoTheMad: What browser?
<rxd> anyone running karmic on usb?
<yofel> rrva: can't find nothing wrong too, what PC or mouse type do you use?
<rrva> touchpad
<MongoTheMad> I downloaded the torrent and am running it locally
<XDevHald> Ah ok
<XDevHald> I'd grab the Beta but I'll wait for the 29th
<rrva> /dev/input/by-path lists a mouse
<rxd> i want to squeeze karmic to say 100mb i mean filesystem.squashfs is it possible?
<XDevHald> w/b roffe
<roffe> thanks XDevHald
<XDevHald> Yw
<roffe> unfortunately I don't come back from an upgrade
<XDevHald> roffe: How were you upgrading?
<zicada> lovin the speed of gnome of late
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<yofel> rrva: well, I'm not sure, but you could try to force the synaptics driver in xorg.conf, I don't know the exact way to do it though
<roffe> I'm trying update manager, but it doesn't find anything to download
<Umeaboy> I know that the beat is supposed to break, but I get sector-errors when I login. Does that always mean that the HDD is about to brake?
<Umeaboy> break
<roffe> not even update-manager -d
<commander__> hey so far so good
<yofel> roffe: what are you using right now?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy:  when you log in?  or do you mean on boot up?
<XDevHald> w00t upstream release update-manager and the core for it. Might be for beta :-p
<Umeaboy> Login.
<roffe> yofel, alpha 6
<Knifeyspooney> Does anybody know what it means when AppArmor has a profile in "complain mode"?
<yofel> roffe: then just update as usual and you'll have the beta
<roffe> yofel, nothing happens
<yofel> roffe: alpha6 + update == beta
<Umeaboy> Palimsest is the program I'm looking at now.
<roffe> sure, but nothing's been updated
<XDevHald> roffe: Do update-manager -d as upstream is handing out upgrade for update-manager-core and the manager it self.
<yofel> XDevHald: he's using alpha6
<XDevHald> Ahh My apologies
<len> Is there usually this much pent up demand for a beta release?  My mirror is really getting hammered--it's about 100x slower than usual.
<yofel> roffe: that's ok, there won't be any big display like 'welcome to beta'.
<roffe> well, I did get one upgrade, but it was only about 1 mb
<Martyn> len : Yes.
<yofel> roffe: like I said, if you kept your system up-to-date then you already have the beta
<Knifeyspooney> I'm curious as well, I don't have any updates available and haven't had an update for 16 hours after updating through apt-get
<yofel> roffe: it's not like all packages are replaced for it
<Martyn> len : In fact, I'm going to launch about 10 more amazon AWS cloud instances to handle the load
<Martyn> len : I know as -soon- as the cd image exists, it's going to be a madhouse of downloading.   Torrents become a very viable option :)
<xguru> roffe: don't feel bad i was up to date 2days ago...nothing to update...and today still nothing....your already current like myself
<len> I guess that's a good thing.   Too be that popular.  :)
<len> To be
<MongoTheMad> XDevHald, are you sure the tracker is not broken?
<roffe> yofel, ok, but I haven't seen any updates, unless it does it in the background
<kaddi_> anyone able to watch this movie for 5minutes without loosing sound or it freezing? http://www.wisevid.com/view_video.php?viewkey=gzojntwbfg6dth684848#
<XDevHald> It shouldn't be Mongo.
<kulight> ההתקנה מוסיפה את המאגרים
<roffe> I have to take you guys word for it
<XDevHald> Like we can read that.
<Knifeyspooney> Does anybody know what it means when AppArmor has a profile in "complain mode"?
<len> Does the same thing happen with alpha releases, or are there just a huge number of people that hold out for beta, and just can't wait to get it.
<xguru> roffe: nah, just go and download the beta form the site and reinstall :)
<roffe> xguru, I'm certainly considering it :)
<Martyn> len : The latter
 * yofel wonders why all people think they have to do some BIG action to get the beta...
<xguru> roffe: yea me to, i want ext4...  i'm on ext3 still
<MongoTheMad> I want to try something with my desktop from my laptop (remote ssh)
<MongoTheMad> well with x window
<roffe> yofel, is there a way to tell what you're running?
<Martyn> Im sad that we don't have a grub2 bootsplash though
<mbeierl> Martyn: did you ever figure out the grub2 not booting problem from yesterday or earlier?  I was afraid to reboot after your report, but my grub survived all updates for the past few days just fine...
<xguru> roffe: cat /etc/issue
<yofel> roffe: not that I know of, the beta today won't be much different than the alpha from yesterday
<xguru> roffe: here is another command: lsb_release -a
<xguru> roffe: either one only says basically "ubuntu karmic (development branch)
<xguru> no build numbers
<yofel> xguru: bug 321528 has info on how to upgrade ext3 to ext4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in e2fsprogs "ext4 defrag / defragment tool in Jaunty - include" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<commander__> hey 9.10 so far it's badass!
<amortvigil> commander__: its no diff than alpha 6 is it?
<zicada> freakin flashplayer keeps crashing
<commander__> well i dl a6 a minute b4 the beta release and i rebooted it and sudo apt-get update n upgrade
<duffydack> I dont know if its FF 3.5, radeon driver or flash thats making it useless scrolling a page with a video playing.
<duffydack> jaunty is fine.
<Knifeyspooney> What does it mean when a program is in "complain mode" on Apparmor? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283326/plain/
<mercutio22> I just upgraded on my notebook. I don't see the new UNR interface. How come?
<xguru> yofel: thanks
<bp0> torrent is really slow
<sled> hello
<sled> I thought 9.10 is already in beta state, isn't it?
<mercutio22> shouldn't I have the new features by upgrading?
<mercutio22> is this expected?
<XDevHald> mercutio22: We have no clue, but the answer should be "Yes" you should.
<kavurt> my karmic cannot see wireless. it was working on jaunty. can anyone help?
<yofel> kavurt: what card do you have?
<MongoTheMad> sled, it is in beta
<voss> How come karma in the update is still listing the ALPHA
<kavurt> I have nvidia motherboard yofel
<mercutio22> XDevHald: how can I verify I have successfully upgraded?
<yofel> kavurt: run 'lspci' in a terminal and give us the line where it tells you the wireless chipset, otherwise helping you would be pure guessing
<XDevHald> mercutio22: System > About Ubuntu
<XDevHald> It'll say Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Beta
<XDevHald> bbiab
<Umeaboy> mercutio22: If the upgrade-process doesn't stop, you're successfull.
<kavurt> http://pastebin.ca/1588404 yofel
<yofel> kavurt: get yourself a wired connection if possible or try to install 'bcmwl-kernel-source' some other way
<roffe> If add/remove is not supposed to be part of the beta, then I've still got the alpha
<Knifeyspooney> What does it mean when a program is in "complain mode" on Apparmor? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283326/plain/ Should ntpd be in complain mode or can I remove it?
<voss> When I run update-manager -d the version of 9.10 it offered me is still alpha
<kavurt> yofel: I installed bcmwl-kernel-source. should I reboot?
<yofel> kavurt: yes
<Knifeyspooney> voss: try updating your package info -- 'sudo apt-get update'
<mercutio22> about ubuntu says its jaunty jackalope!
<Jaymac> ummm
<bucky> mercutio22, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Jaymac> i selected try ubuntu netbook without installing, get to the login screen and can't login - i thought the default username and pw were both ubuntu
<Jaymac> anyone got any ideas?
<MongoTheMad> Is anyone downloading on the torrent right now?
<voss> I think the problem is my local mirror hasnt updated yet
<kavurt> yofel: thanks it's working now. is it a bug? should I report it?
<yofel> kavurt: no, it's not a bug, the driver was previously in linux-restricted-modules which was dropped due to lincensing issues
<mercutio22> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283337/
<mercutio22> jaunty it is
<kavurt> ok. thanks
<mercutio22> let me try upgrading again
<Jaymac> has anyone else run into htis problem?
<kaddi_> are there some known issues with sound and flash in karmic?
<mercutio22> Jaymac: what happened? I didn't get that quite right
<apparle> does the ati support improve in 9.10 for legacy ards
<apparle> *cards
<bucky> mercutio22, update-manager -c -d
<Jaymac> mercutio22, i am trying to install unr on a netbook... i selected the option "try ubuntu..."
<bucky> mercutio22, sudo update-manager -c -d
<Jaymac> it loads up, takes me to the login screen and i have to enter a username and pw to login
<Jaymac> i tried ubuntu for both, which used to be the default i think, but that didn't work
<voss> The usf ubuntu mirror is out of date
<bucky> mercutio22, sudo apt-get install update-manager sudo update-manager -c -d
<mercutio22> bucky: I am already half way without the -c flag. Whats that for?
<bucky> nm
<mercutio22> Jaymac: and you can't login?
<ChogyDan> bucky: not the -d flag.  That's for upgrading to karmic
<Jaymac> nope
<Jaymac> very weird
<ChogyDan> bucky: oops, nvm, wc
<Jaymac> Amaranth, you about?  Do you know the default username and password on a live cd/usb?
<mercutio22> Jaymac: do you already have ubuntu installed
<Amaranth> Jaymac: ubuntu/ubuntu
<mercutio22> ?
<bucky> mercutio22, according to man update-manager  -c, --check-dist-upgrades Check if a new distribution release is available
<Jaymac> Amaranth, it isn't working for me on UNR beta
<Amaranth> UNR might be different, no idea
<Jaymac> ok
<Amaranth> it should log in automatically from a LiveCD/USB
<mercutio22> Jaymac: isn't or numlock or capslock toggled?
<Jaymac> Amaranth, it has dumped me to the login screen after I selected "try ubuntu without  making changes..."
<Amaranth> guess they're still working out the bugs on that one :)
<Jaymac> it would seem so
<Amaranth> Jaymac: just boot to the installer
<Jaymac> tried that first time and it crashed :)
<Brian___> the new install screen is sexy  nice job A+
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......... Now Totem froze for me.
<Umeaboy> No crash.
<Umeaboy> Weird.
<Umeaboy> I had to force it to quit.
<Amaranth> Umeaboy: This is known, problem with the BBC plugin and python threads
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> Amaranth: Do you know how to fix the PM-timer bug that's on the chipset?
<Amaranth> No.
<Amaranth> I'm a graphics guy :P
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Amaranth> graphics/desktop
<Umeaboy> But you know that it exists, right?
<Amaranth> No.
<Umeaboy> I'm afraid to flash my bios even thou I've got the right file.
<Umeaboy> But I still want to do it.
<vigo> Umeaboy: On Karmic?
<Umeaboy> vigo: Well, yes & no.
<Umeaboy> I think it's best to use Winblows for that.
<Umeaboy> Since it's an exe-file.
<Umeaboy> Correct?
<habanany> karmic koala beta is out
<kaddi_> and it finally got to the german mirrors :p
<vigo> Umeaboy: I would be very careful on that, it is a system wide change, but that is what backups are for.
<Umeaboy> habanany: How do I know if I have Koala?
<habanany> i need help
<yofel_> !ask | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Umeaboy> I've looked at About Gnome & About Ubuntu, but nothing is shown.
<kaddi_> type lsb_release -a into a command line
<habanany> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10/
<Umeaboy> kaddi_: Karmic.
<Umeaboy> Development branch.
<kaddi_> so you have karmic koala :)
<habanany> which one to download
<Umeaboy> habanany: The one for your arch.
<vigo> This one reports Ubuntu karmic (development branch) 9.10 Karmic.
<wastrel> hi hi hi
<wastrel> i have koala
<Raydiation> i just installed alpha 6 and upgraded the system
<voss> Some of the mirrors have not gotten the beta yet
<Raydiation> is it normal that i dont see any picture when booting up?
<MaximLevitsky> Raydiation, me nether
<BUGabundo> what image?
<BUGabundo> its supposed to be sooooo fast
<Raydiation> ye
<MaximLevitsky> usplash here
<BUGabundo> that you don't see anything
<Raydiation> but a friend of mine got a splash
<Raydiation> a black image with a grey ubuntu sign
<vigo> I have a neato looking Ubuntu Karmic , is angled, but that is part of the usplash thing I think.
<Umeaboy> Is there an easy way to Flash the bios when I'm in Linux?
<Raydiation> and it doesnt boot fast at all
<kaddi_> how do I get the old kaffeine back? 0.8 or something, instead of 1.0?
<MaximLevitsky> Umeaboy: if your vendor supports it, it might distribute an iso image you just burn to cd
<Raydiation> MaximLevitsky: do i have to install usplash?
<vigo> Raydiation: let me look....
<MaximLevitsky> Raydiation: I have usplash, it just seems to be disabled
<roffe> Is Add/Remove supposed to be part of the beta?
<BUGabundo> roffe: no
<MaximLevitsky> Umeaboy: then you boot from this cd, and bios is reflashed automaticly
<habanany> what's arch?
<roffe> Then it's as I thought - it's not updated..
<BUGabundo> habanany: a rolling distro
<yofel_> habanany: architecture, like i686,amd64,armel...
<BUGabundo> or what yofel_ said :)
<Raydiation> if i update my alpha 6 its beta right?
<Raydiation> without any differences
<BUGabundo> Raydiation:
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you get what ever is on your repo at that time
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> Raydiation:  roffe: ^^^^^^^^
<Raydiation> you never know :P
<vigo> Betas are here, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta, that is official Ubuntu/Canonical
<habanany> you speak Chinese to me and i dont even speak English. ill find out by myself
<maxflax> updated to Karmic and Networkmanager stopped working
<Umeaboy> MaximLevitsky: No, it's an exe-file.
<Lazy> updated to karmic from jaunty and everything else seems to be fine except audio is not working
<Brian___> i just installed karmic and its not picking up my wifi signaland under hardware drivers nothing is there
<Lazy> any tips what i should check first?
<Brian___> broadcom 9413
<MaximLevitsky> Umeaboy: then look at vendor site for .iso
<yofel> habanany: what CPU do you have in your pc?
<maxflax> Is that a known problem with the networkmanager?
<habanany> i have intel
<vigo> Lazy: Pulse installed?
<Lazy> yep
<Umeaboy> http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/format.aspx?MaximLevitsky: c=se&l=sv&s=gen&deviceid=308&libid=1&releaseid=R67246&vercnt=7&formatcnt=0&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_4550&servicetag=&os=NAA&osl=se&catid=-1&impid=-1
<yofel> habanany: what model? pentium, core2duo, atom?
<Brian___> my wifi isnt workingh
<habanany> centrino
<Umeaboy> There isn't any, just thoose exe-files.
<maxflax> Brian___ then we are in the same boat
<Brian___> ya
<FinnTux> found the right channel. so is there any requirements to install karmic on iscsi disk? I just tested booting beta CD on a diskless machine but no iscsi
<yofel> habanany: are you running ubuntu right now? can you run 'uname -m' ?
<habanany> have a question, koala bet fix in cd?
<habanany> no . i running w7
<Brian___> my network manager works i think , i just think the broadcom drivers arent installed
<habanany> sorry
<vigo> Lazy: Alsa and all or any drivers that the hardware may depend on?
<Raydiation> BUGabundo: hm ye, nothing less, nothing more :)
<maxflax> <Brian___> sounds like my problem aswell
<Lazy> vigo:  here is my aplay -l http://pastebin.com/m742c700a
<maxflax> says my Wifi is disabled
<Umeaboy> habanany: Tried using Virtualbox? That's a good alternative.
<Brian___> hmm
<Brian___> well we need some help[
<yofel> habanany: well, use the i686 desktop cd if you want to try it, that will work
<yofel> habanany: *i386
<Lazy> from preferences -> audio -> hardware i can see that sb audigy is the output device
<maxflax> actually it says that Wifi mode is deactivated - but the checkbox for it is grayed out so I cant turn it on
<habanany> how about unebootin
<MaximLevitsky> Umeaboy: floppies?? they are mad aren't they?
<Lazy> http://img340.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsoundpreferen.png/
<Brian___> my wifi mode is turned on but it just cant find the wifi signal
<natewiebe13> when is usplash being turned back on instead of a text-only boot?
<Umeaboy> MaximLevitsky: Yes.
<Jaymac> Amaranth, turns out one of my files got corrupted when writing the image - rewrote it and everything working fine now :)
<maxflax> Can Anyone tell me where the conf file for the networkmanager is at.. thought I might erase that sob and try a reboot
<MaximLevitsky> maxflax, one half in gconf, other in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<natewiebe13> anyone have usplash starting on boot?
<vigo> Lazy: I cannot at this time see any errors in that, except the last ImageShack post, is set to Analog? I do not see where that is wrong or right, let me research that a bit more.
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: that should only happen if you have an encrypted disk
<Whitor> I came back to take back the remarks I wrote earlier... 9.04 doesn't suck
<habanany> hey brother , we the newbies need a cherokee list with more details
<maxflax> <MaximLevitsky> - ok, cause I think my problem is that I selected to keep my config file in the upgrade to karmic.
<Lazy> vigo: yes i have analog outputs to the amplifier
<Lazy> vigo: it worked perfectly in jaunty
<natewiebe13> how about "dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: bad file descriptor" from gdebi package installer
<vigo> Lazy: ah, ok, that just looked like it could conflict or cause one as this is still beta, have you looked at Launchpad on that yet?
<yofel> natewiebe13: known, fix in progress
<Brian___> i found a file bcmwl-kernel that wasnt isntalled so im installing it and i hope this will fix my bcm4312 broadcom wifi issues  maybe you maxflax should try
<yofel> natewiebe13: use dpkg in a terminal instead
<natewiebe13> yofel: awesome
<fuminori> Hi, I was wondering if anyone else was having trouble with install and getting "Cannot read from Boot CD" or if I just did a bad burn
<natewiebe13> yofel: i have been
<maxflax> Brian___> I check it out
<natewiebe13> would text-only mode on boot have to do with running vga from an nvidia card instead of dvI??
<vigo> fuminori: Did the MD5 check out?
<Blizzerand> Is there any minimal CD for install Ubuntu Beta ( ie Netinstall)
<bjsnider> no
<Blizzerand> was that to me
<fuminori> vigo: Didn't think to check, hang on
<natewiebe13> Amaranth: would text-only mode on boot have to do with running vga from an nvidia card instead of dvI??
<vigo> fuminori: ok.
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: No, everyone is getting text until xsplash
<Brian___> i like the new black and while start screen
<bjsnider> natewiebe13, no
<Amaranth> The idea is to make xsplash start fast enough to take over for usplash
<Amaranth> Blizzerand: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<bjsnider> maybe a black scren until then?
<Amaranth> Blizzerand: you want the mini.sio
<natewiebe13> alright.. because i see usplash at shutdown
<Amaranth> err, mini.iso
<Amaranth> and don't worry, the beta ISOs are all from the 28th
<natewiebe13> i would like to get rid of text on startup somehow
<Blizzerand> Amaranth : Thanks
<Brian___> maxflax: that fixed my wifi issue in synaptic download the bcm broadcom kernel
<Raydiation> how do i activate usplash?
<Blizzerand> Amarnath : Are you sure it can install beta
<vigo> Amaranth: Is that mini.iso the same as alternate install or am I just too confused?
<Crashbit> natewiebe13: the boot process show errors, maybe because it does not splash on your screen
<Blizzerand> vigo : mini.iso is different . Similar to netinstall and the iso image is small
<Amaranth> vigo: It's the alternative install but it gets all the packages from the net
<Amaranth> Instead of just installing them from the disc
<vigo> Thank you.
<Amaranth> vigo: To be honest I don't understand the point of it
<Amaranth> With debian sid the point is obvious, net install is going to grab the latest packages
<Amaranth> But with ubuntu beta and final package updates are slow or non-existent
<xguru> its so funny how slow the download/updates are compared to a normal day :)
<trappist> I just upgraded yesterday, and now I only get audio in KDE apps.  anybody else seen this?
<vigo> Package Usplash is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/usplash or from terminal.
<trappist> I don't get any errors, just no sound, except in KDE apps.
<Blizzerand> Amaranth : lol , with the help of that mini , I can install things on my PC without the help of a CD . Thanks why I am so dependent on it
<MongoTheMad> does the netboot come with a gui?
<MongoTheMad> err netinstall
<Lazy> vigo: yeah i have been checking the forums and launchpad but haven't found anything yet
<cbmuser> anyone here has the same issue with notify-osd that osd-messages appear shifted downwards by approximately the vertical size of the osd window?
<trappist> MongoTheMad: I haven't seen it, but it sounds like it's probably modelled after debian's netinstall, in which case no.
<MongoTheMad> thanks, trappist
<vigo> Amaranth: It kinda makes sense, is Beta, so a Net Install could go all kindsa crazies, I guess, here are the 9.10 Beta releases as I see them today: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<blakamin> usplash has been disabled for the time being as it wont be used at boot in the final
<cbmuser> http://users.physik.fu-berlin.de/~glaubitz/notify2.png
<MongoTheMad> can anyone connect to the tracker for the beta torrent? (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce) does not seem to be working for me
<cbmuser> blakamin: no usplash in Ubuntu at all anymore?
 * Blizzerand_ is quite tired of wasting portable media
<cbmuser> so the bootscreen will be just blank?
<blakamin> no... they are trying to get boot faster and smoother using xsplash
<cbmuser> hmm
<cbmuser> but that needs X already started, right?
<blakamin> tahts it... and x is starting about 6 seconds after grub at this stage
<blakamin> *that's
<cbmuser> what!?
<cbmuser> where?
<cbmuser> not on my system
<blakamin> lol...
<blakamin> that's because this is a beta
<cbmuser> I really want to see 6 seconds here, that would be awesome
<sabayonweb_91075> i have ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 and love it but when i try to install some deb files they fail to install
<blakamin> the idea is to get xsplash to ASAP... then, while you see the xsplash, everything else is getting loaded so you should have a fully functional desktop in 30 seconds or so
<Raydiation> ehm
<Raydiation> my at is lost
<Raydiation> not on keyboard any more
<Raydiation> ah
<cbmuser> blakamin: hmm, Ubuntu doesn't like kms, obviously
<Raydiation> k
<Raydiation> fixxed
<blakamin> sabayonweb_91075: see my post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280059
<cbmuser> Raydiation: wanna have an "@" ;)
<Blizzerand__> blakamin : So what is the current boot time for your sysem
<Raydiation> i chose mac keyboard -.-
<blakamin> I can use my desktop in about 40 seconds after "grub loading"
<sabayonweb_91075> so can i run jaunty files under kermic kola
<fuminori> vigo: Well the md5 gave a ton of I/O errors so I guess I can blame it on cheap CDs
<blakamin> and this is on an acer laptop
<Lazy> vigo: if you have some ideas send me a private query, because i have to go now. anyways, here is my bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/440260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440260 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] Audio (SB Audigy) stopped workig after upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty.n" [Undecided,New]
<blakamin> sabayonweb_91075: yup
<vigo> Lazy: This one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/382488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382488 in alsa-driver "Playback sound is only audible starting at 50% on Dell Inspiron 1420" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sabayonweb_91075> cool
<sabayonweb_91075> hold on
<vigo> fuminori: I would agree, that is why all *nix distros have that and ask the user to confirm.
<Lazy> vigo: volume is at 100%
<Lazy> still doesn't work
<vigo> Lazy: Okee dokee, then yours is working better than that one, :-), still looking.....
<fuminori> I bought a 50 spindle because they were so cheap...
<Technoviking> getting error: invalid environment block after installing Karmic beta
<Technoviking> at  grub screen
<Lazy> vigo: i have to go now, but thanks anyway
<vigo> fuminori: May have just been a bad or corrupt net connect , but always check those cheksums, learned that the hard way.
<vigo> Lazy: I will keep on this, you have me perplexed now, and you are quite welcome for any assistance that I supplied or failed to.
<mark___> I have a quick question, deb packages wont install when you try to add them by double clicking them (it used to work).  Has this feature been disabled to prevent pollution of the bug reporting or has something broke,  Not complaining (I am on beta) just asking
<yofel> mark___: bug, being worked on
<mark___> thanks.  I am not worried, just interested.
<sabayonweb_91075> im still getting issues with deb files can you walk me through it pleas
<yofel> sabayonweb_91075: use 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>.deb' on the terminal instead
<sabayonweb_91075> how though
<mark___> sabayonweb use nicotine-plus in the repos, forget frostwire
<yofel> mark___: bug 438266 if you're interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438266 in vte "gdebi don´t work - invalid file descriptor" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438266
<sabayonweb_91075> i am not using frost wire all i want to do is install a deb file.
<sabayonweb_91075> i am still confuesed on the process
<yofel> sabayonweb_91075: do you know how to use the terminal?
<mark___> its a temporary breakage, be patient
<sabayonweb_91075>  a little
<bobo> how stable is beta? compared to alpha 6
<blakamin> it will probably be sorted in the next few hours
<vigo> I have to run to the market, Thank you kindly for the help and assistance....
<yofel> sabayonweb_91075: then open the terminal, cd to the place where the debfile is and run 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'
<sabayonweb_91075> what do i do
<mark___> i love the beta, its been rock solid for me
<sabayonweb_91075> ok hold on
<blakamin> open terminal
<Blizzerand> Is there any program like that of unetbootin , something similar , which can install things ( linux distros) on your OS , without any portable media
<bobo> ok cool, i think i might upgrade
<sabayonweb_91075> would this be right cd /desktop/clamtk_4.18-1all.deb
<blakamin> cd to your folder with your deb in it
<yofel> sabayonweb_91075: no, in this case just run 'sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/clamtk_4.18-1all.deb'
<legend2440> i used alpha 6 to install karmic. does it matter?  the upgrades will bring to the stable release right?
<blakamin> cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<yofel> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> yofel: ok thanks
<blakamin> then "sudo dpkg -i clamtk_4.18-1all.deb"
<mark___> Blizzarand: there is the USB startup disk creator in System > Administration.. I think you'll need to download the ISO too
<sabayonweb_91075> i am still haveing issues when getting to my desktop in terminal i run the command sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/clamtk_4.18-1all.deb and get an error
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-02
<blakamin> cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<blakamin> then "sudo dpkg -i clamtk_4.18-1all.deb"
<blakamin> "Desktop" with a capital "D"
<sabayonweb_91075> i got it guys
<sabayonweb_91075> WORKED :]
<blakamin> yay!
<blakamin> congrats!
<mark___> great
<sabayonweb_91075> i am still transitioning from windows srry
<sabayonweb_91075> im learning
<blakamin> no probs!
<sabayonweb_91075> :]
<yofel> argh, sry, forgot the capital D -.-
<Raydiation> hm
<Raydiation> nvidia driver installation fails?
<Raydiation> wtf
<blakamin> you have now learnt a couple of terminal commands
<aurolac> is there a md5 hash list for beta isos?
<sabayonweb_91075> now if i get an error for other programs i just do the same method
<blakamin> yup
<sabayonweb_91075> pk big help thenaks
<jadams> I'm not able to view TV on my mythtv installation...it just shows a (1) like a TV test signal and then goes back to the menu
<jadams> I can open the tv tuner in mplayer, etc. and see static, which is appropriate as it's not tuned
<blakamin> yofel: new thing in karmic I think... cant remember jaunty having caps... might have tho
<maximash___> hi to you all .. :) i'm on Karmic x64, can't install Ubuntu Tweak (from www.ubuntu-tweak.com), i tried to install the 0.4.9 version for karmic... it gives me an error message... is it a known issue? can someone help? thx..
<blakamin> case sense gets people everytime! lol
<yofel> blakamin: I think it did, it just slipped my mind
<ikonia> maximash___: as ubuntu-tweak is not packaged for ubuntu and 3rd party maintained, it may be best to get support from the maintainer
<yofel> maximash___: something about a invalid file descriptor?
<Umeaboy> Try installing using Virtualbox then, maximash___
<Umeaboy> www.virtualbox.org
<ikonia> Umeaboy: what has that got to do with ubuntu-tweak ?
<maximash___> Yofel : yes, bad file descriptor
<maximash___> :)
<blakamin> yofel: exactly my next question... might have to cut&paste for the next couple of hours!
<test34> upon reboot, I had to kill X server to be able to login, is this a known bug?
<yofel> maximash___: use the terminal instead, it's a bug and being worked on
<yofel> blakamin: haha, me too ^^
<Umeaboy> ikonia: He can install using that way & see if the same error appears.
<maximash___> thx
<maximash___> :)
<Umeaboy> I had no errors installing Mandriva 2009.1 in Ubuntu using Virtualbox.
<Umeaboy> That's a difference.
<ikonia> Umeaboy: why ? he knows the error exists in his current install
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> mandriva is nothing to do with an ubuntu problem
<Umeaboy> ikonia: If I had errors on the disc when I installed Mandriva, the installation whould've been corrupted.
<maximash___> my integrated microphones works out-of-the-box with Karmic... :) i am so happy
<ikonia> Umeaboy: iot's nothing to do with the disk - he's installing ubuntu-tweak - it's not an ubuntu product
<roffe> when I type sudo update-manager -d it tells me it's wating for me to exit other downloading software, but I'm not using any other software
<blakamin> I wish someone would change the topic to "'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'"
<mark___> lol
<yofel> lol
<Umeaboy> roffe: Checked with top?
<maximash___> installing ubuntu-tweak from terminal worked for me... :) thank you ..
 * yofel whishes they would have just applied the same patch as last time for that bug instead of waiting for upstream to fix it...
<blakamin> roffe:system>admin>system monitor and make sure synaptic isn't running or you dont have any packages installing in terminal
<roffe> Umeaboy, now I have
<Umeaboy> roffe: And?
<roffe> nothing
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Umeaboy> I'd logout and in again to see if the same thing happens.
<roffe> I've actually already tried that
 * blakamin totally agrees with yofel!
<blakamin> patch was haeld back for beta release... *should* be out soon
<roffe> I'll try rebooting it again
<blakamin> roffe: try using terminal for updates
<roffe> blakamin, what should I write?
<blakamin> update manager has been a bit of an issue in the last few weeks
<blakamin> sudo apt-get update
<roffe> then?
<blakamin> sudo apt-get-upgrade
<blakamin> oops-- sudo apt-get upgrade
<roffe> blakamin: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<blakamin> no updates yet then
<roffe> but it's out for everyone else.. aaaah, I'm going nuts over this
<blakamin> there has been no updates for about 18 hours for me
<blakamin> is this to upgrade to the beta?
<roffe> yes
<blakamin> ok... hang on
<euxneks> blakamin: are you using a mirror or the official repo?
<blakamin> NZ mirror...  but I check update every 3 hours
<euxneks> is "everyone else" also using the NZ mirror?
<yofel> < archive.ubuntu.com
<euxneks> it could be that the NZ mirror waits a bit
<mark___> god i hope not, i am in the uk!
<euxneks> i.e. it's a bit behind
<euxneks> that's just a guess from someone not involved with the project though ;)
<mark___> i think we have to be patient
<blakamin> 20 years euxneks, 20 years!
<blakamin> roffe: have you tried sudo update-manager -d
<yofel> roffe: aren't you already using karmic?
<blakamin> i've been running the alpha since 4 so I'm just checking for daily updates
<roffe> yes, it gives me the error saying I'm using other downloading software that has to be terminated, but I'm not
<euxneks> oh wait, I thought blakamin was the one asking the questions! man I should read the beginning of convos before I put my big nose into things
<blakamin> hmm
<roffe> yofel, yes, but only a6
<blakamin> roffe, if you have got updates in the last 3 days, you have the beta!
<yofel> roffe: if you want to have your repository really up-to-date switch from a mirror to the main server in sofware properties
<thiebaude> blakamin, also i was wondering that, no updates today
<trappist> after upgrade I can only get audio in KDE apps.  anybody else seeing this?
<yofel> roffe: but there really isn't that much difference in the last days just like blakamin said
<mark___> is there a command i can type to get my exact version i am using?
<blakamin> thiebaude, not  yet
<roffe> yofel I've tried that. blakamin, In beta the add/remove is supposed to be gone, and it's not
<thiebaude> blakamin, only chromium and update manager update
<blakamin> yup
<thiebaude> blakamin, still no video as far as wmv. in chromium
<thiebaude> i cant install chrome
<blakamin> I still have add/remove... no big deal, it's just a left over
<holmser> just tried the update manager update... it just sat there for 4 hours after downloading the files while I was at school while on the install step
<thiebaude> when i did the chrome .deb it wont install
<holmser> that was really unclear... sorry
<blakamin> thiebaude, 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'"
<thiebaude> blakamin, of i'll try, last nite i left the -i out, just used the i
 * thiebaude brb
<holmser> any ideas why the update manager won't install 9.10?  doesn't hang, doesn't really do anything.  and when I look at the terminal window, it just has a bunch of y's
<blakamin> are you running an alpha holmser?
<blakamin> brb... going to reboot to see if I have fixed an issue of mine
<antitezo> hi all, is there some reason that the beta don't let me switch to console pressing alt+ctrl+1? i used to do that to solve my monitor "out of range" problem, but now it doesnt work
<test34> antitezo, try ctrl-alt-f1
<Veinor> Yeah, ctrl-alt-f1.
<thiebaude> blakamin, cannot access archive:no such file or directory, when i tried to install chrome
<antitezo> sorry i did try that, i miss mythe f when typing
<Raydiation> can you play mp3 files?
<Raydiation> ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Raydiation> it sais cant play, stream to bi
<Raydiation> g
<thiebaude> blakamin, i tried that and it didn't work
<leoncismeck> The tracker is not allowing me to download/track 9.10beta desktop
<blakamin> thiebaude, weird... might have to reboot then
<thiebaude> blakamin, it said no such file or directory, i downloaded it to the desktop
<blakamin> ok... what you want is cd ~/Desktop
<blakamin> then try again
<blakamin> capital D
<thiebaude> blakamin, ok, thanks i'll try that
<roffe> for those who have upgraded..
<thiebaude> brb
<roffe> is add/remove still in >system>administration?
<Raydiation> can you play mp3 files?
<yofel> roffe: afaik all that happened is that ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on it anymore, so it won't be removed on upgrade and won't be installed on fresh install
<jamalta> hi, i need to set AccelMethod to EXA to test an issue i am having but xorg.conf is not there in karmic :\
<jamalta> could someone guide me in which direction i can go to do that?
<yofel> jamalta: there is no EXA support for intel cards anymore in karmic
<jamalta> yofel: i'm using ati
<yofel> jamalta: then run 'sudo Xorg -configure' in a terminal and copy the dummy file from /root/ to /etc/X11/ and edit it there
<thiebaude> blakamin, this is waht it says ,Setting up google-chrome-unstable (4.0.213.1-r27053) ...
<thiebaude> blakamin, i got its installed thanks alot
<blakamin> no probs!
<Raydiation> hm i cant play any music at all
<test34> is the beta on mirrors yet?
<holmser> blakamin, I'm running 9.04
<blakamin> ok
<leoncismeck> the tracker is still complaining about this torrent
<leoncismeck> its bothering me
<blakamin> holmser, you did sudo update-manager -d?
<holmser> yeah
<holmser> then I clicked on the 9.10 button, everything went well, downloaded files
<blakamin> but then it stalls with the unpacking?
<holmser> yeah
<holmser> doesn't freeze, just doesn't actually do anything
<blakamin> hmm... hang on a sec
<holmser> when I click on the terminal, there is just a column of n's on the left side.  no real helpful info
<holmser> is there a way to do it from CL?
<aurolac> anyone have issue with flash in firefox in beta?
<laszlok> hey the known issues on (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta) talks about the Ubuntu Moblin Remix, but there isn't a download available with the rest of the images, where can i download it?
<blakamin> there is... I can't remeber at the moment
<blakamin> sudo apt-get-update
<thiebaude> blakamin, chrome works perfectly
<blakamin> is the start
<blakamin> sweet!
<JanC> laszlok: all the packages are in the repository I suppose
<JanC> (but if there are issues, maybe not the best idea to install them? ;) )
<holmser> it set all my repos to karmic...
<blakamin> I have never tried but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<laszlok> JanC: theres only an issue with the web browser, which is fixed by using the PPA. I would still like to try the live image...
<joshua__> can someone tell me why my screensaver won't start automatically?
<holmser> there we go... downloading.  fingers crossed.
 * blakamin crosses fingers
<holmser> wtf... just did it again.  bunch of y's
<joshua__> okay no help then...
<blakamin> is your /home on a separate partition?
<joshua__> blakamin, who?
<blakamin> might pay to just get the iso. I'd also say the repos are getting hammered at the moment
<blakamin> holmser
<blakamin> sorry joshua__
<joshua__> no problems blakamin
<blakamin> I have no idea about screensavers... never used one
<holmser> I have the iso... can I just mount it or do I need to burn it?
<rsk> mirrors is fine for me 2.4mb/sec :)
<joshua__> is monitor burn an issue with modern lcd screens?
<blakamin> you can put it on usb key using USB startup disk creator
<holmser> ahh.... there we go
<blakamin> joshua__ not that I have found
<aurolac> webcam for msi wind aint working in beta :/
<blakamin> but when I am away for more than 10 mins, I turn my monitor off or shut my laptop lid
<rsk> aurolac: works in jaunty?
<aurolac> aye
<rsk> report bug in launchpad
<rsk> pajas11
<rsk> bah
<aurolac> it was logged maybe i'll reboot since my install
<rsk> fokin terminals mixed up
<aurolac> im not liking this ubuntu software store and the Price : free
<aurolac> makes me nervous
<joshua__> could there be a program preventing it from going to sleep?
<rsk> aurolac: i can take 1$ per download if that would make you happy
<joshua__> oh wait i think i just figured it out
<aurolac> i spend half my time on a new ubuntu install removing crap
<rsk> i'd have no problems with that :)
<joshua__> there is a check box that says  activate screensave when computer is idle
<joshua__> that was not checked
<joshua__> I must have unchecked it by accident
<blakamin> kewl!
<Raydiation> the notifications are a bit far away from the top panel
<Raydiation> is this supposed to be ok?
<blakamin> there is a huge discussion on that at the forums
<Raydiation> blakamin: why?
<blakamin> about where the notifications are and why etc
<blakamin> people want them moved etc
<Crashbit> A graphical interface to configure it would be best
<blakamin> that is one thing people want!
<blakamin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278890
<test34> joshua__, http://compreviews.about.com/od/monitors/a/LCDBurnIn.htm
<joshua__> yeah i just read a similar article about it but thanks test34
<test34> pretty hard to get a decent download speed fo karmic beta
<cousteau> time to create the usb UNR image... I hope at least one of the two backups I made of my pendrive works
<blakamin> test34, no surprises there today!
<test34> I'm 20% surprised
<blakamin> lol
<rww> test34: that's probably partially because the tracker isn't working properly, so you're downloading over DHT.
<test34> ok rww
<test34> found a fast mirror http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/ (fast from here anyways)
<test34> 1mb/sec
<blakamin> kewl
<rww> Yeah, I use the utah.edu server for updates. It's nice and dependable and fast :)
<test34> I think I will start to use it too;)
<Andre_Gondim> I can't download the Ubuntu Beta by torrent
<test34> Andre_Gondim, try  http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/
<rww> Andre_Gondim: it isn't registered properly with the tracker. If your client can do DHT, you could use that, otherwise download from the web.
<Andre_Gondim> the same problem test34
<test34> Andre_Gondim, try from the web like rww said
<test34> (download .iso instead of .torrent)
<akioghoster> or do a update-manager -d
<akioghoster> sudo that is
<akioghoster> after update & upgrade
<test34> I will try a clean install for the beta to see if any problems get resolved
<akio> Some of my problems were just resolved with the latest.
<test34> since my last updated, a boot problem was introduced, I have to kill X to be able to login
<akio> nasty
<akio> the boot process is under heavy development
<test34> I'm also switching to the 64bit version
<wastrel> good morning
<wastrel> i have koala
<wastrel> on my computer
<zsquareplusc> is there a problem with the beta torrent? transmission on 9.04 says something about "not authorized for this tracker"
<test34> zsquareplusc,  <rww> Andre_Gondim: it isn't registered properly with the tracker. If your client can do DHT, you could use that, otherwise download from the web.
<zsquareplusc> ok. whats DHT?
<rww> zsquareplusc: distributed hash tables. I know Deluge can do it, dunno about Transmission.
<test34> Distributed Hash Tables aka trackerless torrent
<rww> zsquareplusc: basically, just leave your client alone for a few minutes. If it doesn't magically start downloading, DHT is probably turned off so go download from the web.
<murielgodoi1> Hi guys, I've got "Request download is not authorized for use with this tracker message" message when trying to download the beta iso using torrent. Any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> murielgodoi1: yes, read the 6 lines above :-)
<rww> murielgodoi1: the Ubuntu tracker isn't set up properly. Leave your client alone for a few minutes, see if it finds some peers over DHT, if not download from the web instead.
<test34> murielgodoi1, download from web http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/
<murielgodoi1> zsquareplusc, rww, test34: my bad. I just get in adn didn't see that messages. thanks
<zsquareplusc> murielgodoi1: sorry, join and part messages are hidden, did not see that you could not have had seen those ;-)
<test34> someone should say it in the topic
<murielgodoi1> test34: now, I'm downloading from web using that mirror, its about 110KB/s, thanks
<test34> murielgodoi1, np
<murielgodoi1> I'm about to try the 64bits version for the fisrt time,  is there any known problem that I should be prepared due to 32 -> 64 bits change?
<blakamin> flash
<rww> murielgodoi1: I've used 64-bit for a while, haven't had a problem with it.
<iflema> here here.... ya been missn out
<blakamin> but the flash thing might be solved... installing debs is sometimes an issue as most are for i386
<rww> murielgodoi1: if you're planning on using Adobe's flash plugin, I'd recommend downloading the link at the bottom of http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and putting the file it contains into ~/.mozilla/plugins/, rather than using the version in the repositories
<nemo> Odd totem bug
<nemo> It appears that the video portion (regardless of whether totem is zoomed to fullscreen or not) is playing *behind* everything else
<darkham> now someone are trying karmic beta with static network setup?
<nemo> or at least, there is a black square where the video should be, and a teensy thing 1px line along top edge that has same shifts in colour as the video would
<nemo> mplayer works just fine
<iflema> rrw has it... for flash thats is
<nemo> better than ratsFatal Python error: PyEval_SaveThread: NULL tstate
<nemo> huh. wonder where that bit of pastebin came from
<nemo> anyway. and of course I'm still getting this crash on close - that happens on all my machines, and looks like is well documented
<murielgodoi1> anyone tested skype?
<test34> murielgodoi1, no but it looks like they skype now has a 64bit beta version
<murielgodoi1> test34: cool
<test34> the only thing with beta skype is you cannot use different devices for ringing and speakers
<joshua__> so when i boot my computer...
<arand> updates, finally, beta freeze is boooring :)
<joshua__> i get a message that says that my bios are not supported...
<arand> joshua__: that's very common
<test34> but that can be solved by having skype run "mplayer /sounds/ring.wav" when the phone ring
<joshua__> arand, so it is nothing to worry about?
<joshua__> I have never seen that message before
<arand> joshua__: shouldn't bee I don't think
<blakamin> I get it all the time
<joshua__> Okay... it hasn't impacted performance or anything i was just curious
<blakamin> no probs with it... I think the only reason we see it now is due to no usplash
<joshua__> gotcha
<blakamin> brb... gotta rebbot and kill gnome-shell
<len> What about WINE under the 64-bit version?
<rww> len: works fine
<arand> joshua__: similar to last message of: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31901785/Screenshot-2ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20VirtualBox%20OSE-1.png ??
<joshua__> arand, no...
<joshua__> it says something about the bios being unknown or unsupported, now aborting please report
<joshua__> or something liek that
<hoonteke> anyone know why the beta bittorrent is "not authorized to use this tracker?"
<arand> joshua__: hmm, well I've never seen that one before, you could look around launchpad for a bit if you're after info.
<murielgodoi1> I got the same problem, murielgodoi1: the Ubuntu tracker isn't set up properly. Leave your client alone for a few minutes, see if it finds some peers over DHT, if not download from the web instead.
<blayde> so it's great that the karmic beta is released! but...
<murielgodoi1> hoonteke: or download from web http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/
<blayde> i'm thinking someone forgot to put it on the torrent server
<blayde> especially the i386 and amd64 desktop isos
<hoonteke> murielgodoi1: yeah, I can download, but I'd like to know why it's not authorized
<rww> blayde: correct
<blayde> ya hoonteke that's my problem - they aren't there
<hoonteke> oh .. . blayde ... got it, that makes sense
<rww> hoonteke: because someone forgot to add it to the torrent server
<hoonteke> is there someone in this room who could do that?
<murielgodoi1> +1  test34: someone should say it in the topic
<hoonteke> blayde: hmm, seems to me that's a misleading error.  If the file is straight up not there, wouldn't that be a "seed file doesn't exist" or something like that?
<joshua__> from what i can see it is an issue with grub2
<rww> hoonteke: no
<rww> I'll go pester the channel ops about adding it to the topic, one sec.
<hoonteke> rww, thanks
<blayde> rww: thank you
<joshua__> but it only seems to effect acers...
<blayde> hoonteke: ya it isn't the most descriptive error but i did look on the server and they aren't there
<blayde> hoonteke: some weird armel dove stuff is there instead
<murielgodoi1> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hoonteke> blayde: erm, not there?  mayhaps I don't understand ... http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ shows links to them ...?
<blayde> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/karmic/desktop/
<hoonteke> ah, wrong link.  got it, thanks
<blayde> compare to http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/jaunty/desktop/
<hoonteke> sho' nuff.  Thanks blayde.
<hoonteke> good detective work.  I wouldn't have thought to go there.
<blayde> :)  np
<blayde> i just want to start messing with it and seeding
<hoonteke> :-) right there with you
<hoonteke> alright, back to towrk for me
<hoonteke> cheers, and thanks.
<zsquareplusc> hm. with VirtualBox, the cd boots to such a small screen (800x600). is there something that can be done that larger resolutions are supported?
<arand> zsquareplusc: I don't know except for installing virtualbox-ose-guest-utils.
<zsquareplusc> but does that work well on the live cd? :/
<arand> zsquareplusc: unfortunately, no :)
<zsquareplusc> oh well..
<arand> s/ :) / :( / (didn't mean to be sadistic there...
<joshua__> how come my external HD disappears then comes back on occasion... it seems random
<zsquareplusc> and the bootable USB stick does not seem to work on the eeepc 700
<zsquareplusc> oh now it shows the animation. but it looked like frozen at the white on black ubuntu logo at first
<arand> zsquareplusc: yea, when I tested unr a while ago it took quite a while as well (or maybe it just refused to bot at all in the end)...
<zsquareplusc> i have a desktop now, but it took long.  in virtual box it booted in just seconds
<zsquareplusc> i'm not sure if UNR would work. it does not have an atom in mine
 * zsquareplusc does not like to slow fading-in of the menus - gives the impression of slowness
<joshua__> I like the software center so far...
<zsquareplusc> ubuntu one works with a launchpad account? but what if $USER!=launchpad ID
<blakamin> use either
<rww> zsquareplusc: I'm not sure what you mean, but my computer username doesn't equal my launchpad ID, and I didn't have problems with it
<blakamin> sorry, you can tell one what account to use
<zsquareplusc> i can? the webpage it opened just had a big form that allows entering a password but no username
<zsquareplusc> ah.. forget it, i see now
<nick125> Just curious....is usplash still going to be used in say...server installations where having X installed isn't a good idea?
<zsquareplusc> ok, entering the password has worked it displayed my nickname. it now shows a page when i can choose "sign in", "Not now". when i press "sign in" the same page is just loaded gain :/
<blakamin> nick125, why would you want usplash if you're not running x?
<nick125> blakamin: Good point.
<blakamin> lol
<zsquareplusc> ok, login into one in the web browser now succeeded but the client still does not connect, but how should he know who i am anyway?
<blakamin> are you allowing it keyring access?
<nick125> Hmm....with Grub2, how do you limit the number of kernel entries in the grub menu?
<blakamin> zsquareplusc: I *think* it takes the cookies from your browser, but dont quote me on that... been weeks since I installed it and have turned it off due to it bugging me on each boot to unlock keyring
<zsquareplusc> according to the docs i need to "add this computer" but i don't see that on the web page. but i'm trying it on the live cd in a virtual box :/
<blakamin> that might be the reason, it's not going to save any info on a live session
<coaxmt> so, is the sound preferences different in karmic? It seems to be a new interface, and no longer has the ability to select ALSA, pulse, etc. I don't know if thats karmic, or just something weird on my system (this installation was an upgrade, since I don't feel like doing a clean one till the release)
<ChogyDan> anyone using bootchart?  its results look borked
<blakamin> <coaxmt> it's a real pain if you cant get sound in games!!!
<blakamin> <ChogyDan> thats because it keeps running until all your apps from last session are loaded unlike before when it stopped at the start of x (or login or whatever)
<test34> my fresh beta install seem to work alot better
<test34> then my updated alpha
<test34> dmesg
<test34> oop
<coaxmt> mine is upgraded from an already kinda broken 9.04 =P. I have a working jaunty install on my laptop though, I use thing computer mostly to game on windows anyway.
<blakamin> i'll be waiting for the RC before a fresh install
<ripps> my perl-modules package was corrupted, did anybody else get this during upgrade?
<throughn1thing> Hey all, im trying to making a bootable install USB stick for karmic beta, I have a 2gb usb stick that i put 1 big vfat partition on and I have run syslinux on that partition.  I am reading this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and I cannot determine if i need to rename the isolinux directory to syslinux, or leave it as isolinux...does anyone know (this directory as well as all other content
<coaxmt> me to
<coaxmt> me too*. For the fresh install
<housetier> when updating the package list I get this error message: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2985/wastun.png  has the key changed for de.archive.ubuntu.com? I have been using this mirror for a long time now, never saw this message before
<test34> blakamin, what did you recommend earlier for flash64bit? I lost the log
<blakamin> the one from adobe, not the repo... there's a beta... I've rebooted 3 times since then and I cant remember either... lol, sorry
<blakamin> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<test34> it looks like the same version is in the repository
<blakamin> they might have updated the repo... kewl!
<test34> ah good, I thought there was another reason not to do it
<throughn1thing> has anyone installed karmic from a USB stick?
<mercutio22> uh oh, I might have to...
<blakamin> I had so many dramas with flash and debs on 64, I went back to i386 fresh install with alpha6 , (separate home partition)
<test34> blakamin, yeah that is one of the reasons I was back on i386.. but I'm giving it another try
<mercutio22> I just upgraded in my netbook, did a partial upgrade, now the the boot stops at a blank screen. How can I access recovery mode? I mean, I barely see the grub because it goes so fast
<coaxmt> I tend to use the 32 bit version of flash that is installed with flashplugin-installed. The 64 bit version kept crashing, when I used it, and the 32 bit worked
<blakamin> test34, good luck!
<test34> it seems to work fine so far
<test34> youtube at least
<coaxmt> maybe there is a newer version. Did you say beta? it was alpha when I used it
<test34> nevermind, I guess I can't adjust the sound volume
<blakamin> yeah, mine always did until I found a random deb somewhere i wanted to install... *grrr
<housetier> I have had good experience with the 64bit flash from adobe
<xnok> Anyone have issues with the nvidia driver package 185 on karmic?
<dtchen> xnok: more specifically?
<nemo> hm. yep. all my totem visuals aren't playing
<test34> xnok, not so far
<nemo> apart from that little speck of colour at top of screen
<housetier> xnok I don't have more or less issues than with 190
<wastrel> hay duds
<xnok> I can't get the keyboard and mouse to work -- no echo on the terminal, but it seems to interpret the commands.
<nemo> maybe if I switch to totem-xine...
<blakamin> I'm running 185 and it's using all my settings from jaunty without even installing compiz fusion manager... lol
<test34> housetier, 190 download from nvidia ?
<nemo> anything waved over the black area fails to repaint, which I guess is 'cause it thinks stuff is being drawn there
<xnok> I did do a dist-upgrade as opposed to a clean install from a fully functional jaunty,
<housetier> test34, no from some ppa
<durt> hey folks, anyone know if apt-get does _not_ get you to latest karmic? do you ever have to re-install or use update-manager to upgrade from alpha to alpha or alpha to beta during the devel cycle?
<housetier> test34, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<dtchen> durt: apt-get does. no need to reinstall.
<test34> thanks housetier
<ChogyDan> durt: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<xnok> I will checkout 190 to see if it has my hardware  -- as well as the launchpad link. Thanks.
<durt> dtchen, do you have any link to policy or blueprint?
<housetier> so you guys don't know anything about key/signature changes on de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dtchen> durt: for dist-upgrading? no, unless you're referring to something specific to update-manager
<durt> dtchen, my understanding is that dist-upgrade won't install new software hence the need for update-manager, do the devs ever need to use UM during the dev cycel?
<durt> cycle*
<dtchen> durt: i use apt-get all the time
<durt> dtchen, me too, but I'm looking for policy...
<webbb82> i just installed karmic and whn i went to download and install droopbox the installer fails and says bad descriptor
<dtchen> durt: well, the recommended method is update-manager, yes.
<maco> durt: the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is that dist-upgrade WILL install new packages and remove obsolete ones
<webbb82> how do i install from the terminal
<maco> durt: update-manger, however, has extra "hints" on how to handle interesting combinations of software
<maco> also, "do-release-upgrade" uses those hints just like update-manager does for new version releases
<durt> maco, understood, is there a policy/blueprint for its use during the devel cycle, during alpha/beta?
<dtchen> durt: no, there is no policy or blueprint for that use
<blakamin> webbb82:  It's a bug being fixed  in terminal "sudo dpkg -i <deb name here>"
<webbb82> blakamin, thanks
<blakamin> no worries
<durt> dtchen, meaning it's not used or it can be if the devs wish?
<dtchen> durt: it can be used
<webbb82> blakamin, does it have to be the exact name as in nautilus-dropbox_0.6.1_i386_ubuntu_9.04.deb
<blakamin> yup... where did you save it?
<webbb82> home
<durt> dtchen, is there a communication method in place to tell testers to use UM not apt-get dist-upgade if the need arises?
<blakamin> cd /home/<username>/
<blakamin> then
<blakamin> sudo dpkg -i nautilus-dropbox_0.6.1_i386_ubuntu_9.04.deb
<blakamin> or cd ~/
<webbb82> its under downloads sorry
<idyle> Hi! I'm on karmic and I want to go to the beta -- is this seamless? Just apt-get upgrade?
<blakamin> cd ~/Downloads
<blakamin> dont forget capital "D"
<blakamin> idyle: when did you last update?
<idyle> blakamin: today
<webbb82> thats what i did wrong
<blakamin> you have it then
<webbb82> why the ~
<idyle> blakamin: woo thanks!
<cdm10> is it just me, or does the beta torrent not run?
<idyle> webbb82: ~ = /home/you
<blakamin> webbb82: tells it to start at /home/<username>/
<webbb82> ok
<blakamin> yup
<blakamin> cdm10: beta torrent having probs... get from net at http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/
<ripps> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cdm10> blakamin: k, I'll be sure to seed later
<webbb82> is there a good web site with all the good commands like apt-gets and such
<rww> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blakamin> yup... give me a second
<blakamin> ^^^^ that one :D
<cdm10> blakamin: MIT media lab seems to have it, can I download from there? It's closer.
<rww> cdm10: yes, any mirror can be used
<alokito> I installed gdm and the restart and shutdown options are gone from kubuntu desktop
<alokito> how to fix this?
<cdm10> rww: just making sure there wasn't some problem with synced-up-ness.
<cdm10> ...er, synchronization.
<blakamin> yeah... just that utah was really quick earlier +10mbit
<blakamin> people getting 1mb per sec
<cdm10> i'm saturating 20mbit on media lab
<blakamin> kewl!
<cdm10> has anyone looked at somehow having ubuntu updates use non-default servers?
<cdm10> i mean, we have all these mirrors, but systems still pull down updates from the same swamped servers by default
<cdm10> it seems like there should be a better way to do it...
<blakamin> you can change your sources, but this normally only happens during beta, RC and final releases
<cdm10> well, i'm thinking of final releases
<cdm10> i mean, a power user has no problem figuring out the problem and picking a mirror
<cdm10> but final releases tend to be things that everyone downloads, and they're slow for EVERYBODY>
<blakamin> you could get them from NZ sources if you want... decent connection and bugger all people get it here because it's the middle of the next night when it's released ;P
<housetier> only de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to yield that error message (well I only tried de.archive.u.c and archive.u.c)
<cdm10> I'm not saying that I have a problem getting releases, just that it might benefit less computer-literate users to have some sort of automatic mirror selection
<blakamin> alokito: not sure about kubuntu, but you can add it on the panel by right click & choose Add to Panel :"shut down" button.
<blakamin> in gnome
<alokito> blakamin, nope its fine in gnome
<blakamin> hmmm
<alokito> gdm1 didn't have this problem in kde
<blakamin> cdm10, true, it would be nice if it auto-switched mirrors
<blakamin> brb, ciggie time
<DanaG> handy hint: colleges and such often have big, fat pipes.  =þ
<micahg> can I upgrade to karmic from a mirror?
<micahg> and can I cancel an upgrade while it's downloading?
<blakamin> if you cancel before it starts installing
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what about my first question?
<blakamin> yup
<micahg> ok
<test34> 1st: yes
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> that'll speed things up :)
<test34> depends which mirror you are using
<blakamin> what was that one before, test34?
<test34> utah.. now it might become slowe
<test34> slower
<blakamin> true, now that we told people! ;D
<test34> yep
<micahg1> that's better from 50k/s to 400k/s
<meme> no me quiere iniciar el modo grafico en la beta
<meme> :s
<meme> i have the karmic beta, and the x don´t start, only text mode. sorry about my english :S
<pablo__> ok
<pablo__> the last question.... I like to start ubuntu with compiz ... but i have to starting from compiz fusion icon because compiz didn't start by default... how can configure that?
<jbroome> are the two desktop torrents throwing a ""Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."]" error to others?
<meme> come on threres no one to help here
<akio> ?
<cdm10> has anyone had problems with Karmic refusing to reboot from the livecd?
<blakamin> meme, people will only help if they know the answer... if they don't, they stay quiet...
<akio> meme, what do you need help with?
<cdm10> or rather, after an install from the livecd
 * blakamin is quiet
<om26er> can any1 plz confirm this if all the sounds are disabled then pressing backspace in the terminal gives a bip sound does any1 get it
<cdm10> i'm testing it in a VirtualBox machine, so I'm not sure if it has to do with that or not... don't particularly feel like running the installer on any of my real machines :)
<om26er> cdm10: i have it
<akio> om26er, rephrase your question
<om26er> akio: disable all sounds and then press backspace in the terminal is there a bip sound or not
<mozicodo> akio: I think he's talking about the PC speaker beep. I'm not getting it.
<om26er> even after disabling all i am getting that annoying sound
<akio> disable sounds in system>preferences>sound?
<om26er> akio: yes
<akio> sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<cdm10> rrrgh. does anyone here use an alternate keyboard layout?
<om26er> akio: will i get audio playback
<akio> and then add "blacklist pcspkr" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<akio> the pcspkr module is all that is making that sound
<meme> akio i install some updates and i restart and nothig happen
<akio> you can play all sorts of music
<om26er> akio: thank you
<akio> meme, what are you talking about?
<meme> sorry for my english im from el salvador
<meme> i update karmic and restart my computer but the gui dont start only text mode
<akio> no problem
<akio> How are you chatting in irc?
<mx> me ? fine
<mx> just wanted to give my opinions about karmic
<meme> its other computer
<blakamin> mx, akio was talking to meme
<cdm10> anyone have any thoughts about the Karmic background?
<blakamin> lol... no comment
<cdm10> blakamin: that to me?
<mx> background ? who cares ? i use blank one
<blakamin> it's not *that* bad
<blakamin> cdm10, yup
<cdm10> i mean, i know i can change anything to whatever i want
<cdm10> but I also want it to look nice so that people don't go "wtf" when they try it out.
<cdm10> and somehow, every theme update they've done for this release is just... bleh.
<nhasian> cdm10, i dunno, i like the brown theme.  but I admit it would be nice to have a couple different default themes to choose from.
<mx> by the way : hello everyone
<blakamin> I think there has definitely been nicer wallpapers in the past, but we haven't reached final yet
<blakamin> hi mx
<cdm10> hasn't it been artwork freeze?
<blakamin> there is still some ongoing drama about it so the freeze might be temporary
<cdm10> nhasian: the background is for some reason very orange, while the theme has gone very gray.
<akio> meme, I would do another "sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade;sudo aptitude -y reinstall gnome-desktop-environment gdm - but that is overkill
<blakamin> I said if the wallpaper had some moths around it, it would remind me to turn off the porch light at night
<meme> akio ok i try thanks
<cdm10> meme: i mean... you're running a prerelease... stuff breaks. If you're using it on your production system, I hope you know how to get your files off and reinstall if need be.
<akio> its all about learning how to fix things that break
<nhasian> cdm10, well i guess half the fun of using linux is creating your own unique desktop theme.  wallpapers, screenlets, docks, etc
<cdm10> nhasian: not for grandmas and the like
<meme> dont worry i know how i install in a different partition
<cdm10> akio: that's true -- but personally, I'm going to run a clean install when it's out.
<akio> That may be easier but I know the parts that break.
<mx> about pulseaudio and devicekit : nobody has any problem with them ?
<akio> I'm sure someone has an issue with every package
<nhasian> cdm10, well my mom (who is a grandma) changes the wallpaper herself
<cdm10> better than the ones I know :)
<akio> my mother has been using ubuntu for over 4 years
<akio> she always complains about her windows machine
<nhasian> akio, holy cow!  she's more l33t than me.
<cdm10> I got my family to buy a Mac. No more cdm10-the-tech-support-guy
<akio> not really, she says things like "please send him to the email"
<nhasian> akio, only 1.5 years for me, and 1 year for my mom.  she's gonna love karmic.  she's been bugging me to be able to do video conferencing with her friends
<akio> well good luck because iChat beats it with a stick
<mx> pulseaudio makes some pops or clicks on my headphones (when pulseaudio is called ?) ; some sub process of devicekit keeps complaining about my front media module (SD card, MMC, ...) and keeps feeding my logs every seconds, got to kill it once per boot
<akio> what log?
<mx> /var/log/syslog
<akio> that can't be good
<mx> kernel	[76404.403887] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Logical unit not supported
<mx> this is the kind of messages that it produces
<akio> have you consulted the oracle for at least 10 minutes?
<mx> :)
<mx> no cause it's proprietary ware
<brian> why cant i find xfce in synaptic
<akio> because its hiding behind the couch
<dtchen> because there is no 'xfce' package
<mx> xfce4 ?
<akio> yes, the couch
<dtchen> or xubuntu-desktop
<akio> aptitude search desktop
<akio> ask it nicely and it will come out from behind the couch
<brian> i want to i nstall xfce would that be xubuntu desktop
<akio> yep
<akio> you will then have to switch your session in GDM
<mx> nobody use KDE here ?
<brian> willl xubutnu desktop install the new version of xfce
<mx> i hope for you
<akio> it will install the version that you install?
<om26er> brian: yes
<akio> the one that is available?
<akio> from what i can tell there is no xfce-desktop
<pushrax> hi all.   Is anyone else got problems with video codecs not displaying video images?
<akio> only xfce
<akio> i mean xfce4
<om26er> pushrax: i don't
<pushrax> hmmm
<akio> xfce4 in the repos is version 4.6.1.1
<mx> pushrax: what software do you use
<pushrax> I think it's got something to do with ffmpeg
<om26er> pushrax: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pushrax> mx: dragon player most, but also in kaffine and vlc
<om26er> pushrax: then your video file is corrupted or if u downloaded a torrents its fake
<pushrax> only onyl can play mpeg from hdtv recording.   all other videos like divx,avi etc only play sound and I've tried both ffmpeg sets, both ubuntut build and unstripped
<mx> tried mplayer ?
<pushrax> narr its the codec. all video files wont play
<pushrax> testing now...
<om26er> pushrax: also try totem
<mx> libavcodec52 ?
<pushrax> om26er: I get video in broser too so totem works there...
<mx> maybe mplayer on the command line would give you some error messages
<offwithx11> anyone know how to stop x11 from starting automatically in ubuntu 9.10?
<mx> runlevel 3
<offwithx11> mx: is that the command?
<mx> no it's not
<mx> linux changed quite a lot since 1996 when I started linux for the first time :)
<offwithx11> mx: is there a file to edit somewhere where i can change the 1 to 0?
<om26er> offwithx11: you are funny
<mx> udpate-rc -f (kdm or gdm) remove
<offwithx11> om26er: :)
<mx> update-rc.d
<offwithx11> mx: i don't want to remove it, just stop from starting
<offwithx11> mx: /etc/update-rc.d file?
<mx> it won't remove kdm or gdm, it will just prevent it from starting on boot
<mx> /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<offwithx11> mx: and if i have fluxbox, do i add that too? (don't know if fluxbox uses xdm)
<akio> i use sysv-rc-conf
<pushrax> mplayer works from command line but wont play if I use the KDE4 method
<mx> there may be some more ellegant way to do it
<akio> ^^
<mx> i dunno if you can start fluxbox just by typing startfluxbox
<om26er> pushrax: how about UBUNTU not K
<offwithx11> mx: i was wanting to edit a file so i could backup the file and replace it at any time; esp since karmic is unstable
<mx> I haven't used fluxbox since a long time
<pushrax> om26er: tried both and both don't work.
<wastrel> protractors
<mx> brb
<pushrax> can I paste a small console readout?
<om26er> pushrax: what is the type of file?
<pushrax> [MGA] Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<pushrax> open: No such file or directory
<pushrax> [MGA] Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<pushrax> [VO_TDFXFB] Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory.
<pushrax> [VO_3DFX] Unable to open /dev/3dfx.
<akio> pushrax, no, you will be kicked
<pushrax> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<offwithx11> anyone: what about editing the /etc/default-display-manager file?
<pushrax> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<pushrax> thats the error from mplayer but it still playered the file ok from the command line
<akio> use pastebin
<pushrax> what's pastebin?
<offwithx11> !pastebin | pushrax
<ubottu> pushrax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<om26er> pushrax: u paste bug texts there
<pushrax> k
<om26er> pushrax: then give its link here
<pushrax> k
<offwithx11> om26er: you know anything about that file above?
<pushrax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/283495/
<om26er> offwithx11: not at all
<om26er> pushrax: what is the size of the video file? can u see its thumbnail
<akio> sounds like an nvidia issue
<pushrax> om26er: thy're too big for thumbs, and I usually only have in list mode
<om26er> pushrax: have you updated yesterday
<pushrax> I removed the nvidia drivers and 3dfx, etc.  I have a radeon x3870hd
<pushrax> got fglrx drivers running
<pushrax> so it's strange that it's relyign on drivers I dont need.  if these errors are even related to not seeing imagry for videos
<om26er> pushrax: have you tried jaunty(9.04)
<pushrax> om26er: yep totally update.
<pushrax> om26er: narr not want to use karmic
<om26er> pushrax: ok
<om26er> pushrax: there is a command which tells that if u have the codecs required to play the file and i don't remember it
<om26er> any1 here knows that command???
<akio> yeah, its called mplayer
<om26er> pushrax: your video files are 720p or 1080p or less?
<akio> pushrax, are you using karmic?
<pushrax> om26er: I have ffmpeg installed so it should play something.  Also this is onyl a recent problems, like for the last week or so.  I haven't worried about it too much as I though a patch would correct it
<pushrax> akio: yep karmic with all patches.  using dist-update
<om26er> pushrax: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DKcross> akgraner,
<om26er> pushrax: if not try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pushrax> om26er: nope as it wants to install icedtea when I prefer sun java.
<pushrax> om26er: noting I have allt he essentials installed though
<nhasian> wait doesnt ubuntu-restricted-extras install sun's java?  I remember having to agree to the license agreement.
<om26er> pushrax: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and your files will play
<pushrax> >> [ 1624.992888] dragon[4152]: segfault at 90 ip 00007fdfaabefc89 sp 00007fdf9f623ee0 error 6 in xineplug_decode_ff.so[7fdfaabea000+a000]
<mx> i don't have ubuntu-restricted-extras and i play every file i want :)
<om26er> pushrax: now i suggest download beta and install again?
<om26er> pushrax: my segmentation fault with empathy never gone until i reinstalled
<pushrax> om26er: yeah I thought that maybe the solution but wanted to ask here if it was a common problems, which it seems not to be
<om26er> pushrax: wait
<om26er> pushrax: can you try this sudo apt-get remove libindicate*
<kuttans> what is the meaning of the message org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<pushrax> yep
<om26er> pushrax: what does it say
<om26er> pushrax: libindicate was causing segmentation fault in empathy
<akio> I use gnumeric at work and it was segfaulting for the longest time
<akio> fixed now
<pushrax> it wants to remove those and pigeon
<mx> kuttans: what is the problem ?
<om26er> pushrax: not do that and have you installed pidgin yourself?
<kuttans> when i tried to open kmail from the command line it was saying  "<unknown program name>(5443)/: Communication problem with  "kmail" , it probably crashed. Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<om26er> akio: can you tell me a bit about gnumeric. i hate openoffice cuz i dont need it but how is gnumeric will it open .xml files?
<kuttans> and the syslog showing a segfault
<kuttans> and one problem in kernal logs too
<mx> what version of kmail ?
<kuttans> the latest one
<kuttans> 4.3 i guess
<kuttans> 1.12.1 is the version of kmail mx
<mx> kuttans: got the same error
<pushrax> om26er: yep I installed pidgin myself.  I did that command you said but tit's had no effect on playing movies.  I am now putting back in those items that were removed in the command
<kuttans> mx: is there any solution for that
<om26er> pushrax: you really need a new installation
<pushrax> om26er: ok thanks for help.  I may wait for next kernel or fglrx drivers to see if that fixes.
<pushrax> cheers.
<hifi> mm, should I upgrade my work desktop to karmic beta or not
<hifi> it should be fun!
<mx> kuttans: does kmail crashes ?
<mx> kuttans: mine doesn't
<kuttans> mx: mine is not opening at all, now i lost all my mails, there were around more than 500 mails
<kuttans> mx: and now there is no help available anywhere in kubuntu, or ubuntu or ubuntu 1
<kuttans> and now im not even able to transfer my mails to thunderbird as the mail box format is different from kmail and thunderbird
<kuttans> and no one is there to help with this............ and i feel that is really bad
<mx> kuttans: what do you have in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/search/    ?
<mx> kuttans: there are some converters between different mail formats
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> "VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE)."
<aprilhare> i don't know what the deal with this kernel is but it apparently broke support for my webcam too
<eagles0513875> ouchie aprilhare
<kuttans>  mx: im having a file named last search in that folder
<eagles0513875> !kvm | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: seems like you have a conflicting virtualization kernel
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: yes. i was using 2.6.30 kernel under jaunty too so it apparently is just karmic
<eagles0513875> give me a min to update my repos and i will install vbox as well and see if i have that issue with 31-11 kernel
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: ok no worries
<eagles0513875> that in all honesty is strange i have gotten vbox to work with the 2.6.30
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: as did I under jaunty.
<eagles0513875> what version of vbox do you have installed
<eagles0513875> what the flip
<eagles0513875> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in karmic
<virtuald> rmmod kvm_intel kvm_amd kvm
<eagles0513875> !info vbox3
<ubottu> vbox3 (source: vbox3): voice response system for isdn4linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.9.4 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<aprilhare> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in karmic
<aprilhare> hmmm
<aprilhare> guess the package name
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: i agree with what virtuald said rmmod kvm_intell kvm_amd and kvm modules
<mx> kuttans: tar -zcvf ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/search.tar.gz ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/search/
<aprilhare> !virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualbox-ose
<aprilhare> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6268 kB, installed size 24516 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<eagles0513875> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6268 kB, installed size 24516 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<arejc> hi all. has anyone been able to install jaunty from an external usb cdrom drive? mine boots initrd but then fails to find the cdrom
<mx> kuttans: then rm -fvr ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/search/
<eagles0513875> arejc: please go to either ubuntu or kubuntu channels this channel is for 9.10 support
<mx> kuttans: tar makes a backup copy of the folder before removing it with the rm command
<mx> there may be some bugs in Qt used by Kmai
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: let me know if rmmod kvm_intel kvm_amd kvm does the trick for you. it removes the modules from kvm for you
<arejc> eagles0513875, sorry wrong name, im actually using ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<kuttans> mx: what about the other folder in the kmail. i heard that kmail uses mbox format and thunderbird uses mailbox format
<eagles0513875> arejc: ahh then you have come to the right place. i know it works in previous versions but havent tried with karmic
<eagles0513875> !usb | arejc
<ubottu> arejc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mx> kuttans: isn't it the contrary ? kmail uses maildir and thunderbird uses mbox ?
<eagles0513875> arejc: the first link you would like to take a look at at getting one setup as a bootable usb :)
<arejc> eagles0513875, not a flash drive, but a cd rom. it worked fine in 9.04
<eagles0513875> ahhh arejc apologies read that wrong
 * eagles0513875 goes to get some coffee
<kuttans> mx: yeah im sorry its the contrary
<mx> kuttans: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/429039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429039 in kdepim "kmail crashed with SIGSEGV in QListData::begin() [on startup] (dup-of: 427073)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427073 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV in QListData::begin()" [Medium,In progress]
<arejc> eagles0513875, no worries
<mx> ubottu: yeah that's what i also found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> hes just telling u what the bug is about mx
<kuttans> mx: wow man it just worked
<mx> seems like a Qt bug, they released a new version today so perhaps it'll be corrected with the new release
<kuttans> mx: i just deleted the search thing an dit worked
<mx> now backup all your mails
<kuttans> mx: by the way mx why there are very less upgrades and dist-upgrades recently in karmic
<BaD_CrC> epiphany-webkit :D
<BaD_CrC> wrong window :)
<mx> kuttans: freezing stage
<kuttans> oh ok
<kuttans> mx: well i think i need to learn a lot in linux, think i have to spend more time with my lappy than on tv
<habanany> i burnt the iso image (karmic) , now what?
<darthanubis> ppl still watch teevee?
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: how do i add em back if necessary?
<darthanubis> habanany, follow the instructions on the website
<habanany> I burnt the iso image (karmic) what come next?
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: modproble will load them and their dependencies back
<darthanubis> and don't repeat your question within a minute
<habanany> ok
<habanany> is it bad luck to repeat question?
<darthanubis> it's poor manners
<mx> we're not paid
<darthanubis> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: loaded
<habanany> ok
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: meaning loaded back into the running kernel
<DasEi> habanany: boot it, check media for defects
<habanany> i just did not see my question coming through
<darthanubis> no worries then
<aprilhare> eagles0513875: meaning: i ran rmmod kvm_intel kvm_amd kvm ; ran vbox; it works :)
<mx> habanany: chek your irc client, you can highlight your comments if it has the feature for
<eagles0513875> those modules were taken out of the running kernel that means aprilhare
<eagles0513875> aprilhare: would love to stay and chat but i ahve lectures to run 2
<aprilhare> off you go
<mx> what's the difference between a regular user and a nerd ? the nerd RTFM  :)
<habanany> thanks mx
<aprilhare> reading manuals makes brain hurt
<mx> :)
<mx> i knew a blind guy who read almost every man pages a few years ago
<DasEi> mx: manual as in using your hands (braille), nor ? heh
<mx> DasEi: manuals as : man man
<mx> $ man man
<DasEi> man manual-auto, k I stop that
<aprilhare> you can get playboy magazine in braille, you can get man pages in braille. makes sense
<mx> can you watch video in braille ?
<DasEi> yes, by using braille-glasses
<mx> :)
<aprilhare> mx: playboy magazine has articles you know
<aprilhare> arthur c clarke published in playboy if memory serves
<aprilhare> "Bets between physicists are not unusual. Stephen Hawking and Kip Thorne, for instance, had a famous bet about the existence of black holes, with the winner receiving a subscription to the magazine of their choice - Playboy for Thorne and Private Eye for Hawking."
<aprilhare> guess who won
<mx> and the winner is : Albert Einstein
<aprilhare> i wonder what mag old einstein would have plumped for
<aprilhare> assuming someone bet him between 1945-1955
<aprilhare> this must be great reading for the logs :D
<aprilhare> heh
<mx> now they're trying to prove the existence inside quarks : chords
<mx> and maybe after then we will go to other dimensions, just amazing
<mx> just like in Sliders
<habanany> hey i guess norton is interfering with karmic
<habanany> wwubi does not open
<vega-> hm, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing doesn't list "beta"
<habanany> norton pyrun exe detected  and removed
<habanany> help
<hifi> hm, karmic human theme is a little strange
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<hifi> the dark active window title bar doesn't seem to fit
<mysticdarkhack> anyone notice that in compiz cube effect, mouse scroll button to switch isn't working or deactived?
<mysticdarkhack> to switch desk
<habanany> i disabled norton and problem resolved
<mysticdarkhack> look like karmic server is slow
<habanany> i thought guys you like help others
<SandGorgon> i have a custom 2.6.31 kernel - pulled from latest git. I'm having trouble running wine+ia32-libs, which is crashing continuously. Do I need to rebuild ia32-libs for a different kernel
<habanany> installing karmic (demo) i'm exited
<mysticdarkhack> anyway, seem like not to many tech support in here
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<habanany> i know nothing about linux, but i will lern
<mysticdarkhack> ant we all
<mysticdarkhack> Been using linux for almst three or sao years now
<habanany> today i knew what a repository and a checksum are.
<mysticdarkhack> lol, basic is a good start
<habanany> have to go , rebooting, see you later, thanks for the encourage mystic
<MightyTweek> does anyone know what happened to System>Administration>Services?
<ubuntu_> jejejeje
<ubuntu_> nice
<habanany> i like karmic
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do I enable the shutdown/logout buttons in the menu?
<HomerSlice> The latest  Ubuntu seems pretty cool, not sure if I'm sticking with empathy though
<HomerSlice> As usual I'll give it a chance
<HomerSlice> I'm not hot on the the default icon set, trying to change it
<spstarr> Is there problems reading CDs/DVDs right now?
<spstarr> its totally busted
<HomerSlice> also missing some of the great pidgin plugins
<draconis> where is the setup for xfce4-volumed, is there a way to change what channel the "volume keys" modify?
<draconis> it's rather odd that the volume control on my headset is moving the volume of my (unused) internal sound card
<spstarr> any CDs empty I get
<spstarr> [60041.222939] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<spstarr> [60041.222944] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<spstarr> [
<spstarr> and any burnt DVDs it just doesn't mount them
 * spstarr tries manually
<kruykaze> hi everyone
<kruykaze> i just installed karmic and can't setup manual ip
<kruykaze> can you help me?
<nicolacardinali> kruykaze: try to remove network manager and install wicd, for me is better
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, right-click the network icon in the panel, select "edit connections", select your adapter, click edit, select the ipv4 settings tab, change method to manual and fill int he info
<kruykaze> nicolacardinali, wicd ? is that in the repos?
<HowDoI> When using the Karmic Alpha 6 LiveCD via USB thumb drive, my computer locks up immediately when the Gnome desktop starts to become visible.  I have Intel 82945G integrated graphics, which have been problematic since Jaunty, and I can't find any reports of similar behavior.  Any advice?
<Amaranth> HowDoI: try again with the beta
<habanany> have a question, is it dinamic static the right one of the download skype?
<paolob>  Hi guys! I'm trying to upgrade to karmic, but after showing the disclaimer about the beta, update-manager stops saying "Authentication failed. Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." What should I do?
<HowDoI> Yeah, I figured that would be the response
<habanany> I mean for karmic
<paolob> The debug information I see in the terminal is "gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>""
<hifi> paolob: you might have a broken mirror
<hifi> hehe, broken mirror
<paolob> hifi, I'm using apt-cacher
<amortvigil> hello, i find the beta more unstable than 9.10 alpha 6!
<HowDoI> I hope not
<HowDoI> Karmic Alpha 6 ran very well on my netbook, which also uses Intel integrated graphics
<HowDoI> For some reason most of the components of my computer don't play well with Ubuntu.
<amortvigil> HowDoI: when i installed on alpha6 no errors no crashes, beta has crashing programs every now and then
<HowDoI> Hmm
<amortvigil> HowDoI: do you know the netherlands?
<HowDoI> No
<amortvigil> ok, you nickname has a meaning in a southren dialect of the dutch language it means bye
<amortvigil> lol
<amortvigil> actually its houwdoe,
<HowDoI> I did not know that
<amortvigil> but you wrote it like english ppl pronnounce it
<amortvigil> lol
<stefg> I just have a testdrive of the netbook remix on my Acer Aspire One. The top panel is completely empty, none of the necessary gadgets is there. I wonder if this is just a sign that karmic is still a building site or if this qualifies as a reportable bug.
<HowDoI> I've noticed a lot of things missing or moved around between versions of pre-release
<HowDoI> They'll probably fix it
<stefg> any other netbook-remix testers? is it the same for you?
<HowDoI> I don't use netbook remix, but the regular Gnome version has similar things happen in the Alpha/Beta versions
<frandieguez> Hi to all, I'm a member of Ubuntu Galician Translators and I'm testing Ubuntu Karmic beta on galician language (gl_ES) and after 2 weeks solving all the translation errors on alfa6 we can see that the ubiquity-slideshow isn't showed translated yet. What is the procedement for make Ubuntu integrate the translations made on launchpad on the final product release?
<HowDoI> File a bug if you want, I guess, I dunno.  But unless something is actually broken or missing when it should be there, they will probably tell you they already know
<stefg> frandieguez: i don't hink the slideshow translations are merged yet. On a german install the slideshow is still english, too
<frandieguez> stefg, so I you can, I can file a bug that the translatoins isn't merged yet
<frandieguez> just for remember the ubuntu-installer team that
<stefg> frandieguez: according to the schedule the final merging of translations is done before Oct. 22nd. see the link in /topic
<frandieguez> stefg ok thanks!
<paolob> trying to update to karmic, I get an error when upgrading xserver-xorg: "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "restart" failed." It seems that hal cannot be restarted. Any hint?
<HowDoI> Anybody know just how much the pre-release versions of Ubuntu compare with the final release speed-wise?  Are the pre-release packages non-optimized?
<stefg> paolob: http://www.piware.de/2008/05/hal-is-dead-long-live-devicekit/
<stefg> paolob: karmic doesn't use hal
<iflema> paolob: update from 9.04, earlier or 9.10alph
<JMFTheVCI> Just updated with the overnight updated. On reboot I can login. But when xsplash completes all I get is a big blank white screen. Anyone else seen this. A restart of GDM does not make any difference
<HowDoI> JMFTheVCI, that sounds like a bug I read about
<amortvigil> JMFTheVCI: have you rebooted?
<paolob> stefg, iflema, ok, but how do I end my update to karmic? it seems that xserver-xorg still depends on hal
<hifi> FYI my karmic beta works fine
<iflema> paolob: which one did update from?
<paolob> iflema, from 9.04
<JMFTheVCI> HowDoI: I'll try another reboot rather than a gdm restart.
<iflema> paolob: did you use backport and proposed repos?
<HowDoI> Sometimes things require a hard power-cycle reboot to work again
<iflema> paolob: or cd
<paolob> iflema, I use backportsù+
<paolob> should I remove them?
<iflema> ah.....??????
<HowDoI> When I had Intrepid on my netbook, sometimes the wireless would stop working until I completely powered it down and started up again
<JMFTheVCI> HowDoI: I had the wireless thing yesterday on Jaunty.
<stefg> paolob: breakage is to be expected. i think you got to boot to recovery and sort things out on the console. this might involve purging xserver-xorg and reinstalling it again
<JMFTheVCI> HowDoI: Full reboot and all is well.
<JMFTheVCI> Odd. Should we report this bug?
<HowDoI> If you want, go for it, but I haven't experienced it since Jaunty
<amortvigil> JMFTheVCI: told you so :P
<paolob> stefg, I rebooted and I'm in recovery mode, but purging and reinstalling xserver-xorg didn't resolve
<JMFTheVCI> amortvigil: Thing is I did do a reboot  after the updates. Shouldn't really take a second reboot should it. If newbies don't know about Alt-F1 to fix things they would be a bit miffed.
<stefg> paolob: which package causes the trouble ?
<paolob> stefg, xserver-xorg
<iflema> paolob: firem bothup backport and propsed.. see how ya go. not exacly sure you can go back with ease
<HowDoI> To be honest, I've never had an complete Ubuntu upgrade work properly.  I've always wiped everything and reinstalled from scratch
<JMFTheVCI>  HowDoI: My upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty worked well. The Jaunty platform has been very stable on my Samsung NC10.
<HowDoI> Well Jaunty was the first to support EXT4, so I had to wipe for that
<JMFTheVCI> Even the upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic alpha 2 on my Thinkpad T61 went well. (Although it was not quite as stable as it is now. It wasn't bad though.)
<JMFTheVCI> I have not gone EXT4.
<JMFTheVCI> I cannot upgrade to ext4 in-place as I don't have a separate boot partition.
<HowDoI> I haven't really seen any increase in performance with EXT4, but I'm not running any benchmarks
<HowDoI> Jaunty in general was a huge let-down for me
<JMFTheVCI> why?
<HowDoI> Intel graphics
<HowDoI> And because of their 6-month release schedule they only fix serious security problems with the usual updates
<joaopinto> JMFTheVCI, you don't need /boot on a different partition for installing into ext4, I am not sure about upgrading
<JMFTheVCI> Not the best of drivers. But my 1024x600 screen (Intel GM954) don't need to do a lot. Compiz is fine.
<joaopinto> HowDoI, the the update policy is general, not specific to Jaunty
<stefg> JMFTheVCI: it always depends on how many repos you use. If you strictly adhere to the default repos (no -backports no -proposed, no PPA's) then you have e clean upgrade path. But since for one reason or another you usually need backports and PPA you're spoiling the Upgrade and are better off to backup your stuff and reinstall
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto: everything I have read indicates that /boot should remain ext3. I do have grub2
<HowDoI> Yeah, I know.  That's why Jaunty was a huge let-down for me, not Ubuntu in general
<JMFTheVCI> I even have grub 2 on Jaunty.
<joaopinto> JMFTheVCI, that is not true
<JMFTheVCI> stefg: I have proposed and a select set of PPAs( mostly for my company related stuff - Lotus Notes 8.5 etc)
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto: OK. do you have some latest doc that indicates the upgrade-in-place instructions? I'll give it a go.
<stefg> JMFTheVCI: i didn't say it won't work (esp. if you have no 3rd party repos for low-level stuff like xorg) it's just that you "void the warranty"
<joaopinto> I had grub with a single ext4 partition, and now I have grub2 with a single ext4
<joaopinto> JMFTheVCI, the upgrade in place does not introduce the performance benefits of a clean filesystem creation
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto: So not worth the hassel unless I clean install, yes?
<joaopinto> right
<joaopinto> I have noticed significant gains on performance when switching to ext4
<micahg> when logging into karmic is there a place to turn off the user list?
<joaopinto> I remember seeing some notes about gdm missing a configuration interface
<HowDoI> You used to be able to do that in Jaunty
<Amaranth> micahg: no
<Amaranth> The only thing you can configure with the new gdm is autologin
<micahg> do I just have to use another window manager then?
<HowDoI> Oh wow
<joaopinto> micahg, login manager, yes
<HowDoI> Why do they keep removing features in Karmic?
<HowDoI> If that's the case
<Amaranth> HowDoI: It's an upstream change
<micahg> does anyone know if xdm has the same issue?
<Amaranth> We've been using a very old unmaintained version of gdm for a few releases now
<Amaranth> We finally switched to the current upstream one
<HowDoI> Why would they remove it upstream?
<Amaranth> They rewrote gdm
<joaopinto> micahg, is not a generic issue per si, that was changed specifically on gdm, the lack of a configuration
<joaopinto> HowDoI, no one removes features just because they do, most of the time it's related to a new version
<Amaranth> It also lacks theming abilities
<Amaranth> Unless you just want to change the colors
<HowDoI> That doesn't sound like an upgrade to me
<HowDoI> It sounds unfinished
<Amaranth> It's more secure code, it doesn't run the GTK+ bits as root
<joaopinto> HowDoI, I am sure there are other benefits that supported this decision
<Amaranth> A lot cleaner code too, the theming system was a mess
<HowDoI> So how many Ubuntu releases will it take until the end-user sees the level it was back in Jaunty?
<joaopinto> despite the fact that the user list browser will be a blocker for some ppl
<Amaranth> HowDoI: infinity
<HowDoI> Excellent
<joaopinto> hum, now that I think on this, it will be an adoption blocker on my job
<joaopinto> security concerns
<Amaranth> We've removed a bit of configuration from compiz too :P
<HowDoI> If the user wants to customize his login screen, he'll hack the source like they used to do back int he good old days
<Amaranth> joaopinto: It's a security concern to see the users that login to the machine most often?
<micahg> well, xdm isn't as pretty, but there's no user list
<joaopinto> Amaranth, yes, it is, on corporate policies it is a serious problem to have usernames listed anywhere, including desktops
<micahg> any idea if lubuntu will be merged in soon?
<Amaranth> joaopinto: I found a way :)
<Amaranth> joaopinto: sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<Amaranth> joaopinto: browse to /apps/gdm-2/simple-greeter
<G_A_C> Amaranth: not so much a security issue where I work, but a usability one
<Amaranth> s/-2//
<G_A_C> our Linux lab had an account for EVERY user with an account
<G_A_C> which doesn't go well with a face browser
<Amaranth> G_A_C: It only show the most commonly used ones
<joaopinto> Amaranth, that should described and linked on the release notes, not having an user list for login is a common configuration
<Amaranth> and it has an other option
<Amaranth> most common 6 or so, that is
<joaopinto> listing users on the login screen is a security issue
<micahg> it listed all the users on my system
<Amaranth> micahg: and how many users is that?
<Amaranth> ooh there is an option to use compiz too
<Amaranth> joaopinto: What we need is a simple UI to access all of this
<micahg> Amaranth: 7
<micahg> notifications for IM is cool
<Amaranth> micahg: maybe it was 8 then
<Amaranth> it was 6 or 8
<kaddi__> anyone else having trouble with sound? mine is coming and going in 5-10minutes intervalls
<micahg> does anyone know if the lubuntu package will be added to karmic soon?
<joaopinto> Amaranth, as long there is a simple way to achieve, even that it rrequires gconf-editor, it should be fine, as long it doesn't require to change code :P
<Amaranth> lubuntu?
<micahg> yeah, LXDE
<joaopinto> Amaranth, LXDE ithink :P
<micahg> I saw something about a lubuntu-desktop package
<Amaranth> afaik that stuff is still 3rd party respins
<Amaranth> If it isn't there right now it isn't going to be there
<micahg> I thought it was sanctioned by the sabdfl
<Amaranth> We are in bugfix mode
<HowDoI> In what capacity do you work for Ubuntu, Amaranth?
<Amaranth> I may not even be able to get a compiz update in :P
<Amaranth> HowDoI: I'm not employed by Canonical, if that's what you mean.
 * micahg still wants to get Firefox 3.6 in universe
<Amaranth> I do compiz packaging though
<HowDoI> Haha, is Compiz ever going to make it possible to see minimized windows with the scale plugin?
<OPTIMUS> hi
<OPTIMUS> I am wondering why kubuntu 9.10 beta sill have old boot splash?
<Amaranth> HowDoI: No, probably not
<OPTIMUS> anyone?
<Amaranth> OPTIMUS: I suppose because no one made a new one?
<OPTIMUS> so final version of kubuntu karmic will have old splash?
<HowDoI> Also, I forget who was supposed to be working on it, but isn't there going to be a replacement for Emerald?
<Amaranth> HowDoI: oops
<Amaranth> That was me, over a year ago now
<HowDoI> Reallllly?
<Amaranth> I got about 100 lines of code in before someone else had a working project that seemed to have potential
<Amaranth> Then it turned cracktaskic and they stopped working on it
<HowDoI> That's too bad
<Amaranth> emerald is cracktastic anyway
<Amaranth> any replacement for it would not have all the "features"
<HowDoI> Yeah, I tried looking at the source to fix a bug I found
<HowDoI> But gave up quickly
<Amaranth> But if no replacement is created emerald will die with 0.8.x as it does not work with the C++ rewrite
<OPTIMUS> so final version of kubuntu karmic will have old splash?
<Oli``> Are we too far along for Amarok 2.2 to be included?
<Amaranth> OPTIMUS: *shrug*
<Amaranth> Oli``: much
<Amaranth> Oli``: about a month late
<HowDoI> No more Emerald?
<Oli``> Amaranth: shame
<Oli``> cadence, cadence, cadence
<Amaranth> HowDoI: If there is no replacement for it by 10.10 it'll be removed from the archive
<HowDoI> Then somebody needs to replace it!
<Amaranth> 10.04 is still going to use 0.8.x so it'll still work, sort of
<HowDoI> I only know Fortran, and I know very little of how window managers and all that work anyway
<Amaranth> HowDoI: None of the developers care, tbh
<Amaranth> We've left the cracktastic days in the past and are trying to make what we have solid
<HowDoI> The idea I read about was making the titlebar, buttons, etc, all completely theme-able
<HowDoI> Like move it to the side, bottom ,etc
<smegzor> Does Karmic have better support (ok ANY support) for ATI cards?  I have an old X300 card which I can only get to work with NVidia drivers (on 9.04).
<Oli``> smegzor: you have an x300 working under nvidia drivers?
<Amaranth> HowDoI: Right, that was jasper
<Amaranth> HowDoI: the cracktastic one that died
<smegzor> Oli``: yep
<Amaranth> Oli``: That's not possible
<Amaranth> err, smegzor
<HowDoI> That kind of ruins my night
<Oli``> smegzor: an ATI X300? Under nvidia drivers? That's just confusing
<HowDoI> I was secretly hoping in the back of my mind that I'd see that some day
<Boohbah> s/NVidia/ATI/g    ???
<Amaranth> smegzor: If you install nvidia drivers for an ati card it'll probably just use the vesa driver
<HowDoI> Now I know that I'll be seeing the same GUI-window paradigm for years to come
<kaddi> anyone using KDE here? Could you please check the following: Go to settings, select show notifications, kde notifications and hit "preview". 2 notifications will show up. Press it again. Do the same 2 notifiactions show up or do you get 4 notifications?
<smegzor> Well I have a picture.  I don't have accelerated graphics or anything like that.  With the ATI drivers, I don't get a picture.
<smegzor> If I remove ATI and Nvidia drivers, I don't get a picture either.  So yeah, I'm running with NVidia drivers installed.  No idea if they are in use or not.
<Boohbah> smegzor: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<om26er> backspace in vi don't work correct
<smegzor> Boohbah: It looks like I am running with Vesa drivers.  I would upgrade to 9.10 if ATI works there.
<smegzor> I had an NVidia card but it cooked itself.
<om26er> backspace key in VI text editor don't work
<HowDoI> Is there any place for a Fortran programmer in Ubuntu?
<smegzor> So.. does ATI work with older cards on 9.10 or is it just as bad as 9.04?
<smegzor> I will be going back to NVidia just as soon as I can afford a new card.
<HowDoI> smegzor, I plan on buying a $30 NVidia card if (when) Karmic fails to boot with my integrated Intel graphics
<om26er> smegzor: the upcoming new kernel might support
<om26er> HowDoI: karmic does not fail on intel
<smegzor> hmm.. given ATI's track record, I bet it won't :)
<HowDoI> Karmic fails on my machine
<HowDoI> So did Jaunty
<iflema> kde'ens
<HowDoI> Well, it messed up until I upgraded the kernel to an unsupported on
<HowDoI> e
<om26er> any1 know how to use backspace in vim
<smegzor> Is it worth upgrading to 9.10 early?  I usually wait until the release candidate.
<HowDoI> Wait until AFTER the full release
<tomasv> has anyone tried installing karmic with debootstrap? is it even supported?
<iflema> om26er: export EDITOR=(insert say joe...)
<iflema> =
<om26er> iflema: come again
<Boohbah> why are some kernel images listed under 'The following packages have been kept back' when running apt-get update?
<HowDoI> Howcome kernel upgrades (security updates) don't remove the previous verions?
<Boohbah> smegzor: ATI works on jaunty too, you just have to configure xorg to do so
<HowDoI> After a few months I'll have like 10 different kernel versions
<Boohbah> HowDoI: because in the event of a non-working kernel you want to have backups around
<smegzor> Boohbah: I tried that.  It was horrible and I gave up after 2 hours at it.
<HowDoI> Yeah, 1 backup is plenty
<Boohbah> smegzor: then i don't think karmic is for you
<Boohbah> HowDoI: i personally use several different kernels depending on my use case, such as realtime for audio stuff
<HowDoI> I see
<HowDoI> That reminds me
<Boohbah> HowDoI: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<smegzor> I just have to work a bit longer to afford a new NVidia.  I'll be back to NVidia in a week or two.
<HowDoI> Will any future versions of Ubuntu finally get rid of Pulseaudio?
<tgpraveen> !info palimpest
<iflema> om26er: if vim is not what you have chosen as an editor assign you choice of editor on the command line with e.g export EDITOR=joe
<ubottu> Package palimpest does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> is the palimpest disk utility included by default with karmic?
<Boohbah> iflema: or better yet, echo 'export EDITOR=joe' >> ~/.bashrc
<iflema> m
<paolob> Hi guys! is it possible to use epiphany-gecko in karmic?
<Boohbah> !info epiphany-gecko
<ubottu> epiphany-gecko (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser - Gecko version. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 540 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<Boohbah> paolob: yes
<tgpraveen> why is it in main?
<tgpraveen> isnt main for thoese apps which are on default install?
<HowDoI> Hey man, this is a pre-release version of Ubuntu.  If you have problems, wait for the full release
<paolob> Boohbah, however karmic tells me the epiphany comes with epiphany-browser or epiphany-webkit, but if I install epiphany-browser, epiphany-gecko is removed
<HowDoI> And if you still have problems then, wait for Karmic+!
<HowDoI> 1
<tgpraveen> is the palimpest disk utility included by default with karmic?
<rsk> !info palimpest
<ubottu> Package palimpest does not exist in karmic
<rsk> tgpraveen: no
<joaopinto> tgpraveen, no, main is for applications supported by Canonical
<kaddi> anyone using kubuntu in here?
<rsk> tgpraveen: althou it shows up as gnome-disk-utility when i search for it in synaptic.
<rsk> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 425 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<rsk> palimpsest (from the gnome-disk-utility project) is a tool to manage disk
<rsk> drives and media:
<doktoreas> Hello folks..so the ext4 is the default FS for karmic?
<rsk> yes
<HowDoI> Anybody know when EXT5 will be part of Ubuntu?
<rsk> :)
<iflema> lol
<HowDoI> Anybody know the average age of the average Ubuntu user?
<kaddi> 25
<kaddi> :p
<aboSamoor> 20
<iflema> 30
<iflema> no shit 30
<Jaymac> 13, based on all the impatient kiddies in here yesterday :(
<Jaymac> :)*
<HowDoI> That's too bad
<HowDoI> GNU/Linux should be pushed on younger people
<HowDoI> Like 5 year olds
<HowDoI> Give them the root password on their 10th birthday
<HowDoI> If they haven't already cracked it
<iflema> dont give it too a 15 year old....
<Boohbah> iflema: why not?
<iflema> yeah grub straight in.... is that still posible with grub 2
<iflema> ?
<Boohbah> < iflema> dont give it too a 15 year old.... < Boohbah> iflema: why not?
<iflema> best to go damage control and make a new profile with lower acces rights
<iflema> hackedy kack hack
<doktoreas> Anyone knows if I can use facebook chat with empathy?
<HowDoI> Sure, log into facebook with your web browser
<ubuntu0ath1> web browser is not empathy
<iflema> HowDoI: lol
<HowDoI> Sorry
<Jaymac> doktoreas, first google result: http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu/
<doktoreas> Hi Jaymac. I saw that but I thought that was a bit old..
<HowDoI> I started the Internet back when it was a cosmic, lawless mess
<HowDoI> Back in the good old days of the late 90's
<HowDoI> It's easy to be sarcastic sometimes
<iflema> its begining to look alot like christmas............ christmas release would be good... say ... what 26th dec
<HowDoI> No, then people would be busy instead of installing the new version
<HowDoI> I would appear anti-social if I were to spend Christmas at my desk
<kaddi> anyone using kubuntu in here?
<HowDoI> Last year they released that stuff on Halloween
<jussi01> !anyone | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iflema> upgrade through repos... all good come the newyear. 5-7 here and there get it ready for 2010
<iflema> 5-7 days
<kaddi> :p
<kaddi> i have asked the specific question before without any reaction. so unless someone using kde joined in the meantime, there is not much point in repeating. but here goes: I have a rather odd issue with kde 4.3.1 and karmic. I am using the systray widget and yesterday I went into the settings and used the preview-feature for the notification. Now everytime I get a notification 3 windows pop-up. The 2 "dummy" notifications from the preview and the actual
<kaddi> notification from some other program. Is this a known issue and is there a work-around?
<iflema> kde4 gettn good huh?
<iflema> using systray widget... dont we all?
<kaddi> it's nice. I asked in #kde before asking here.. seems as if this whole preview thing is not available in kde by default, so this should be an ubuntu thing/issue
<iflema> where are settingns imon kde4
<kaddi> or kubuntu rather
<kaddi> iflema: what do yo mean?
<iflema> im not sure what you mean just curious
<kaddi> this are the settings I have for systray http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3260160/systray.png.html and that is how a kopete notification now looks for me: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3260194/notif.png.html
<kaddi> basically my entire screen is now filled with dummy notifications whenever I get a notification. I would like to get rid of them
<floating> 7topic
<iflema> kaddi: oh.. ok wiget settings.... eghh
<iflema> kaddi: mandirva 2009.1 kde4.3.x does not have this option
<kaddi> yes, it seems sometthing specific to kubuntu
<Amaranth> joaopinto: Would something like this be useful for you? http://www.realistanew.com/random/powergdm.png
<joaopinto> Amaranth, yes
<joaopinto> Amaranth, but isn't upstream planning to develop a config tool ?
<joaopinto> you are doing it yourself ?
<Amaranth> joaopinto: I don't know what upstream is planning, I'm just poking into gdm
<Amaranth> so it requires gksudo which we're trying to stop using
<Amaranth> s/gdm/gconf/
<whyking> hi
<lynch69> guys... ho do i fix nm-applets in karmic? it refuses to save any setting changes
<whyking> I have no /etc/apparmor/usr.sbin.mysqld profile
<whyking> and mysqld does not start correctly, giving a lot of apparmor messages
<whyking> e.g.
<whyking> [ 1224.141963] type=1503 audit(1254478824.536:78): operation="open" pid=3255 parent=3254 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<lynch69> the solution seems to be install a nightly network manager from ppa, but how do i do that without internet, downloading separate deb files from windows is a huge nightmare and throws me into dependency hell
<cousteau> it takes about 40 seconds to boot UNR on an Acer Aspire One... maybe because of the splash? how can I remove it?
<kaddi> anyone using kubuntu in here, that could verify if he's having the same glitch I have?
<alokito> will the gnome network manager have support for bluetooth modem in final release?
<madrazr> hello everyone, when I say zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.zsync, I get this error
<madrazr> could not read control file from URL http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<madrazr> is this a known issue?
<alokito> karmic is in beta now? :-/
<rsk> alokito: correct
<alokito> rsk, how can I upgrade from alpha 6?
<nonix4> well, releases seems to be overloaded...
<rsk> alokito: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alokito> okk, when did it release? :)
<alokito> I didnt get the update in morning
<rsk> yesterday or something
<nonix4> (torrent on the other hands: | peers:    4 seen now, 26.5% done at 12815.4 kB/s)
<alokito> hmm
<alokito> rsk, where can I post a feature request?
<alokito> I want bluetooth modem support in gnome network manager
<rsk> launchpad.net
<alokito> ok
<alokito> karmic has lots of new features that I like a lot
<alokito> rsk, where in launchpad? bug report?
<rsk> i'd rather not babysit
<madrazr> can some one help me with zsync for Karmic Beta?
<alokito> rsk, ive visited http://launchpad.net/ubuntu ... but there's no link for feature request
<rsk> again, please ask someone else
<alokito> okay...
<alokito> whats a blueprint?
<rsk> an ida basicly
<rsk> idea
<alokito> ok, I was looking for this
<tavasti> alokito, karmic came beta about 14 hours ago
<tavasti> depending on yourt timezone today or yesterday
<alokito> tavasti, ok, I last checked about 16 hours ago
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo
<ActionParsnip1> expect this channel to be on fire
<rsk> why
<peol> Does anyone have any idea why 'xev' doesn't respond with a keycode (or symlink) on my media keys, while lshal -m does, and udev does too? They used to work when pulseaudio was installed, could the gnome-media package be 'grabbing' them, hindering others from registering them?
<ActionParsnip1> peol: possibly, try it in livecd to test
<peol> That's not an option at this time, dvd broke a few days ago after the cat "accidentally" stepped on it and broke the slide :P
<James147> peol: You can try to create a liveusb then
<peol> Yeah, I'll try that out
<ActionParsnip1> peol: if your kb is branded you may be able to find a guide
<peol> ActionParsnip1: The worked before I removed pulseaudio, so I'm thinking that the gnome-volume-control is hooking those keys since it doesn't support gstreamer anymore
<peol> They*
<ActionParsnip1> peol: if you jump into keyboard shortcuts, if you select a function and press a key, does it set the key there
<peol> ActionParsnip1: Yep, with the right XF86Audio* shortcut too
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu 9.10 beta is out ?
<Mike1> what‘s the name of the package which contains that GNOME-tool to enable/disable services?
<ActionParsnip1> peol: hmm
<ActionParsnip1> |ns|nR8: yes
<James147> |ns|nR8: Beta is out yes
<ActionParsnip1> Mike1: bum
<ActionParsnip1> !info bum | Mike1
<ubottu> Mike1: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<alokito> tavasti, how to check my dist version?
<alokito> Im getting this: alokito@alokito-karmic:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alokito> Reading package lists... Done
<alokito> Building dependency tree
<alokito> Reading state information... Done
<alokito> Calculating upgrade... Done
<alokito> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: lsb_release -c
<alokito> ok
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: if it says that then you are on the beta, you will seamlessly upgrade to the rc
<peol> ActionParsnip1: Just to be clear, it does register the keypresses in 'xev', it's just not labelling them as 'keypress event'
<alokito> ActionParsnip1, codename: karmic
<alokito> ni alpha or beta
<alokito> no*
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: it wont say that
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: if you have no updates to grab then you are on beta
<peol> ActionParsnip1: And there's no keycode, just mentions of FocusIn/out and KeymapNotify events
<Mike1> ActionParsnip1, ubottu: it was not bum … it was installed by default and looked way different … somehow i removed it apparently
<tavasti> alokito, run 'sudo apt-get update' first
<alokito> ActionParsnip1, alokito@alokito-karmic:~$ lsb_release -c
<alokito> Codename:       karmic
<alokito> tavasti, yup did that
<alokito> ActionParsnip1, yup all updatest are installed
<alokito> updates*
<ActionParsnip1> peol: maybe its a "feature" of the keyboard and you need some weird config / app to capture them
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: then you are good to do :D
<nzmm_> is it just me or are the ubuntu main servers taking a pounding?
<Lazy> they seem to be really slow
<alokito> how much continuous hits does it take to make floodbot ban someone? :P
<alokito> ActionParsnip1, isn't there a way to check if its alpha or beta?
<Amaranth> nzmm_: If you think it's bad now wait until the final :P
<nzmm_> hehe yea
<ActionParsnip1> alokito: not that i m aware of
<Amaranth> when the final release comes out almost all the mirrors die too
<alokito> ok :(
<peol> ActionParsnip1: Possibly, perhaps xev is too old, udev/lshal recognize them but I'm not sure how to use that if I want to bind the keyboard events (xmodmap)
<alokito> so alpha or beta aren't counted as distribution updates?
<rsk> alokito: no
<Amaranth> no
<alokito> ok
<Amaranth> This isn't Windows :)
<ActionParsnip1> peol: makes sense
<Mike1> development is floating
<Mike1> make dailyd upgrades and you go from alpha1 to final :-)
<Mike1> *daily
<Mike1> except some small bugs my Netbook Remix got fairly stable :-)
<Raydiation> argh why is everyone downloading and keeping the servers busy
<ccc__> hi
<ccc__> i have a problem with x server
<ccc__> e driver ati.
<alokito> Mike1, I will install the final separately, no wish to update from alpha or beta
<Mike1> Raydiation: some people propably think they need the beta
<stefg> Mike1: what netbook is that? My experience with an Acer Aspire One is that nbr is unusable with that atm
<Raydiation> btw, beta with least bugs yet :)
<ActionParsnip1> Raydiation: wow, jaunty was 100% solid here in beta
<Mike1> stefg: Asus EeePC1005HA-M … between alpha 5 and alpha 6 it was really unstable
<ActionParsnip1> karmic on my main desktop has been awesome since alpha 2 or 3
<Mike1> stefg: but now it’s very usable and no major crashs so far
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip1: didnt try jaunty beta^^
<Raydiation> oh yes
<Raydiation> i did xD
<stefg> Mike1: xorg has serious problems on the AAO. colours are off, no icons visible on top panel
<iflema> ding... ding... such a busy little hive
<Mike1> stefg: the 751h one?
<Raydiation> i really like the ui changes
<Raydiation> great theme, icons and gdm
<stefg> Mike1: A110L
<Mike1> stefg: strange … it uses the good old intel onboard graphics
<stefg> Mike1: yup... i'm asking myself, too, what that might be. but running the exact same image in a virtual machine gives me a working Live environment, so it's definitely a bug (not some damaged medium)
<ActionParsnip1> so if I dist-upgrade then I have the beta packages?
<Amaranth> yes
<ActionParsnip1> sweet, just checking
<ActionParsnip1> got a new chromium today, its damn fast
<ripps> wth, did they remove epiphany from the repos? why would they do that?
<Amaranth> no...
<Amaranth> It should have been moved to universe and the gecko version removed
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip1: i just made chromium use my gtk dark theme and now i'm set :)
<ripps> Amaranth: well they removed it from main, but haven't pushed into universe yet
<ubuntu_> hey people, very busy servers for download beta, torrents are available?
<ActionParsnip1> Boohbah: i made mine look like macOS to be ironic, i use the brushed metal theme
<ActionParsnip1> Boohbah: it smokes firefox well. even with my suped up settings on firefox
<Mike1> what‘s the name of the package which contains that GNOME-tool to enable/disable services? (just asking again)
<Elone> anyone know how do i config wacom or where is /etc/X11/xorg.cong go?
<stefg> ubuntu_: find your mirror here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-October/000125.html , they usually have torrents, too
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip1: i'm wondering if chrome will prompt firefox to switch to webkit
<ubuntu_> no torrents for now...
<unimatrix> are there any chances of X server 1.7 reaching karmic?
<stefg> ubuntu_: http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Boohbah> unimatrix: not if it isn't there right now, which means no
<unimatrix> it's been released today
<jpds> ubuntu_: There are torrents available.
<ubuntu_> i can't browse this links, for now are too heavy busy...
<Boohbah> unimatrix: feature freeze was a few months ago, can't add new stuff to a distro to be released at the end of the month
<jpds> unimatrix: Unlikely this far in the cycloe.
<ubuntu_> yes, i look, i can't prowse the pages...
<Boohbah> err s/months/weeks/
<peol> ActionParsnip1, Raydiation: The community-themes package contains some great themes as well
<floating> hey. how should I debug the case when my cpu load is 100% always when i play flash, and in many other occasions it climbs up there very easily
<floating> i have a poor integrate intel graphics controller, but still in alpha3 it had the best performance, then something happened
<kaddi> I lost sound with flash after I upgraded from jaunty to karmic. :/ Is there some new/diferent pacakge I need to install or is flash the same in karmic and jaunty?
 * nonix4 ponders how to import .iso contents as .debs recognized by apt-cacher (or some such)
<stefg> nonix4: you need the alternate install cd
<stefg> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<peol> kaddi: Try installing the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package
<stefg> nonix4: once you have the image you can either burn it to CD and upgrade by the CD, or just mount -o loop that ISO to /media/cdrom
<cousteau> kaddi: afaik the flash installer just downloads and installs a .so library that hasn't updated for months
<floating> I got this in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<Elone> anyone know how do i config wacom or where is /etc/X11/xorg.conf go?
<ActionParsnip1> nonix4: add the cd to your sources.list
<nonix4> stefg: hmm... yeah something like that will work, which cd iso is used doesn't really matter for my scenario though - have desktop one DL'd and want to use the debs on that for ltsp server on lan doing apt-get dist-upgrade...
<stefg> nonix4: the desktop CDs do not hold .debs for the upgrade. It's a squashfs file system image, where most of the packages are already installed. So you simply do not have them yet. Only the alternate CD does a real .deb-by-.deb install
<nonix4> 'k
<Dr_Willis> how about the 'dvd' does it have both?
<peol> Elone: Try http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php?content=104309&forumpage=0, way easier then the xorg-setup, and that is removed since it's using HAL/hotplugging now afaik
<stefg> Dr_Willis: don't know, never used a dvd
<Dr_Willis> i see it asked whats different about the dvd. :) i never use it either
<Elone> peol: k, let me check that out
<nonix4> heh, apparently a total of 21 debs on desktop cd... well, I've almost never used desktop cd, instead been using altcd most of time
<peol> Elone: Don't forget to install the wacom-tools package as well, I think that's a dependency (if it doesn't do that for you)
<kaddi> peol: thanks the extrasound thing seems to have solved the problem. :)
<peol> kaddi: np
<Elone> peol, ^^ thank for the tips ~ ^^ installing @v@
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Im wondering what the differance btween 'eject and unmount' is for  an external usb drive.   I was thinking on 9.04 i only had ONE of those options depending on the device
<Dr_Willis> not both as im seeing now
<Dr_Willis> eject some how makes the system no longer see the device.. i ejected this usb hard drive.. now i cant gparted it. :0 guess i should of used unmount..
<peol> Dr_Willis: "Eject" is what "Safe-removal" is in Windows afaik, it means you can safely remove it since it has been unmounted and the powered down, while unmount only unmounts it but still gets power so you can access it
<mbeierl> ooo.  I think my network manager is really hosed now :(
<mbeierl> anyone else tried connecting to hidden wireless network and had problems?
<Elone> what do "dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor" mean? how do i fix that ? i am trying to install the wacom-utility
<Dr_Willis> peol:  makes sence.. now how about this 'detect media' menu itsm that  i dont recall EVER seeing befor. :)
<peol> Elone: I think it's a bug in the package installer, "sudo apt-get install wacom-tools" should work
<Elone> peol, i did that~ now i try to install the deb that you sent me
<spreadthelove> whats the command to update to karmic?
<peol> Dr_Willis: No idea, I've used karmic for a while but never played around with it
<chu_> How is everyone tonight?
<peol> Elone: You can use sudo  dpkg -i <package file> as well, if it's not in the repos (as this file isn't)
<Dr_Willis> I only saw that menu item today.. im pretty sure it wasent there a few days ago. :)
<peol> Dr_Willis: Where do you find that, in the Applications menu?
<Dr_Willis> peol:  i right clicked on my usb drive icon on the desktop. it now has 'eject, unmount , Detect media'
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking it may rescan/remount devices.. but it dident seem to do that
<peol> Dr_Willis: Ah, I guess that's just a "Audio/Data/DVD Movie" sort of thing, I've never seen it before
<Heeroo> how can i install netbook remix on ubuntu ?
<peol> Heeroo: Install the 'ubuntu-netbook-remix' package
<Dr_Willis> theres a netbook remix iso i recall
<mbeierl> man... even all the jaunty mirrors are slow today.  You'd think someone released a beta or something :)
<Dr_Willis> torrrents were amazing fast :)
<Heeroo> yes, but i have a running ubuntu and don't want reinstall
<Elone> peol, installed but it detect no graphic tablets :<
<Heeroo> so how can i do that?
<rsk> Heeroo: sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip1> Heeroo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis:  ya, but I've got a school that I'm trying to do just a regular jaunty update on (no upgrade) and I can't get anthing from security.ubuntu.com - know of any mirror for that one?
<peol> Elone: Aww, too bad. I don't have a wacom myself so I can't help you much I'm afraid. Try consult the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=359
<rsk> oh remibx.
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  not really tried or looked. sor5ry
<Elone> peol,  T^T is ok ~ thank for the help thou ^^ ~ i will stuck will eraser as the pen for a while i guess XD
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: just thought I'd check :)
<Amaranth> mbeierl: There is no mirror for security.ubuntu.com
<mbeierl> Amaranth: somehow that's what I figured.  Too bad it's being hit so hard today ...
<Amaranth> Mostly because we want those updates to go out ASAP and not wait for mirroring (some mirrors can be incredibly out of date)
<leleobhz> someone know about a kernel problem with wireless cards that returns error 132?
<Heeroo> i have instaled it, but the metycity don't show the cancel buttons
<peol> Elone: Try just rebooting/logout and see if it detects it
<mbeierl> Amaranth: I'm stuck waiting for it, but just because I need to install a package so ooimpress can open and I've got teachers waiting for me to hurry up and get it done so they can work with their presentations and ... you know :)
<Heeroo> ???
<Amaranth> mbeierl: Why do you need a package from -security to fix OOo? Did they roll a crash fix and a security fix together?
<mbeierl> Amaranth: nope.  but my regular mirror is bogged down so I switched to a non-karmic mirror for jaunty but then I needed to do an apt-get update so I get the new mirror list...
<eternal_p> has it really been 3 days without a true update, or has something happened to my update manager
<Amaranth> mbeierl: apt-get update should just timeout on security and go on
<Amaranth> eternal_p: We were in beta freeze
<eternal_p> Amaranth: that would do it
<Amaranth> There are some updates coming in now
<mbeierl> Amaranth: hey... ctrl-c when I hit the security works.  the other mirror is good now - thanks! :)
<eternal_p> Amaranth: last I saw was for update manager last night
<eternal_p> I'm just not used to it
<mbeierl> 366KB/s download from a non-karmic mirror vs. 63B/s with the karmic mirror.  Man!  You'd think there was a release or something ;)
<Amaranth> eternal_p: I know an archive manager cleared the queue this morning so...
<Elone> peol, ok ~
<eternal_p> actually, another question while I'm here, in earlier alphas, under places, rather than having all the book marks showing, I had home, destkop, then bookmarks -> with everything else in a sub menu, I'd love to figure out how to get that back
<Elone> back~
<Elone> noluck thou ;p
<Amaranth> eternal_p: there is no configuration I can find for it so...
<eternal_p> Amaranth: ah well, it was a better layout than current, what can you do..
<Elone> btw, how do i setup finger-print login? or can i?
<Heeroo> have you a idea?
<myk_robinson> I am using Gnome-Do in Docky mode and have it set to start automatically and run in place of a lower panel. Do any of you have issues with multiple instances of Gnome-Do launching, making it just not work? Sometimes at boot, i have to open a terminal, run  ps -C gnome-do   and terminate all instances of the app, then relaunch it, at which point it works fine.
<tavasti> after install from beta cd, I'll get 'GRUB loading. error: no such partition'
<tavasti> and prompt grub rescue>
<Travis-42> For some reason, any GUI application that asks for the administrative password fails to recognize my password.  but I can sudo with the same password. What might be wrong?
<tavasti> tried booting to rescue mode, and running grub-install, but same problem
<temporarytao> hi, i just upgraded to karmic beta and when i boot, there's a message that prints out with something like unknown filesystem xfs
<temporarytao> hi, i just upgraded to karmic beta and when i boot, there's a message that prints out with something like unknown filesystem xfs
<Dr_Willis> do you have any xfs filesystems on the system?
 * Dr_Willis says never mind...
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis watches the installer run on his laptop
<Dr_Willis> Purty stuff to read as it installs... ohhh...ahhhh....
<mercutio221> I am trying to mount an ext4 partition from the karmic live cd but a window pops up requiring authentication and my user password will not suffice. What to do?
<Lazy> Elone: if you have thinkpad you can setup finger print login with package thinkfinger-tools
<Lazy> I it on my laptop so I can sudo with my finger print but the first time after boot I login with password because gnome keylocker needs the password
<temporarytao> Dr_Willis, sorry, i got DC for a bit. yes. i'm using ext4 for the root partition and XFS for the home.
<temporarytao> and also XFS for my backups partition
<ActionParsnip1> mercutio221: launch a terminal and run: passwd
<ActionParsnip1> mercutio221: then type a password twice to set it
<Dr_Willis> yea i noticed that little quirk with the live cd also. :)
<mercutio221> ActionParsnip1: I still get authentification failure =[
<tavasti> anybody having any idea what commands that 'grub rescue>' prompt accepts
<ActionParsnip1> mercutio221: strange
<Elone> Lazy,  not Thinkpad >.< is Lifebook
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | tavasti may have some clues
<ubottu> tavasti may have some clues: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Travis-42> is us.archive.ubuntu.com going really slow for updating for others? Is there a way around this?
<Dr_Willis> tavasti:   checks the docs at  the grub homepage/docs?  i was looking throug them the otehr day
<Dr_Willis> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<NoelJB> Travis-42, yes, I'm seeing issues getting apt-get to update at the moment.
<Heeroo> how can i change to gdm?
<Heeroo> i have installed kdm
<Travis-42> ok NoelJB, thank you
<Lazy> Elone: it might use the same fingerprint reader as thinkpads
<Heeroo> ??ß
<temporarytao> Travis-42, i just upgraded to karmic and i had decent speed.
<temporarytao> i was using the japan server
<temporarytao> maybe that'll help
<Travis-42> temporarytao: I'm already in karmic, but I'm trying to get additional packages.  can I make apt use different servers?
<temporarytao> i could using intrepid. checking now...
<Elone> Lazy, hmm
<temporarytao> yeah, same setup
<temporarytao> just open your "software sources" program
<tavasti> looks like i'm in trouble, 'insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod' gives me again 'error: no such partition'
<temporarytao> then clik on the "download from" dropdown
<temporarytao> then click "select best server" from the window that pops up
<temporarytao> as i understand it, that'll ping the servers and give you the best/fastest one relative to you
<temporarytao> for me, its japan
<Leif__> I can't seem to find any form of install button in the ubuntu software center...can any of you help?  Thank you
<tavasti> meybe grub2 can't handle situation when it has to find partition (hd0,10)
<temporarytao> can anyone help on my "unknown filesystem xfs" problem
<Pici> Leif__: Its in each application's page.
<Leif__> Pici:  Okay, but there is nooinstall button on the pages either, although I do see a bunch of "Not Available in Current Data" messages
<Pici> Leif__: I'd bet that it timed out trying to contact the servers and is just saying that because it doesnt know if those packages actually exist in the repos.
<Leif__> I see, is there any way I can tell it to try again?
<Pici> I don't have it in front of me (ssh access only right now) but I thought there was a refresh button somewhere.
<temporarytao> can anyone help on my "unknown filesystem xfs" problem
<ActionParsnip1> temporarytao: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951844
<Heeroo> i can't install kdm
<Heeroo> it's not listed in the reposetry
<Leif__> Pici:  Well, I'm certiantly not seing one...would it refresh if I switch servers?
<Dr_Willis> Heeroo:  try sudo apt-get install kdm ?
<Pici> Leif__: Yes. Also if you manually did an apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> temporarytao: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1702291.html
<temporarytao> ActionParsnip1, thanks. i'm checking the links now
<Heeroo> it works now
<Leif__> Pici, great, it worked!!!
<Leif__> Although, there probably should be a big refresh button in the store itself, (I didn't see one anyway)  Thank you
<eric_> hello everyone... Since recently in karmic, i get KDE in English, while everything is set for French... any clue ?
<temporarytao> ActionParsnip1, seems like its an ongoing bug. i guess i won't be seeing a fix for a while. thanks for the assist
<kaddi> eric_: the translation might not be ready?
<eric_> kaddi : yes, but then why did it work last week ? I've already installed karmic one month ago
<wastrel> i'm a tired girl
<mx> ?
<tavasti> looks like I need to write bug report
<mx> eric_: i have kde in french
<tavasti> in grub prompt 'ls' shows hd0 and hd0,7 - hd0,1, and then error: out of disk
<kaddi> eric_: I'm just guessing, but the beta was released yesterday and maybe they did not submit the french translation. maybe its simply a bug? I have a german OS, normally, about 25% of the lines are actually german, while the rest is ienglish ;)
<eric_> mx : can you then help me determine the problem in private mail ? especially all window manager standard texts reverted to english ("maximize", "minimize", "close", ...). The clock too and the whole panel switched to English.
<eric_> in private chat, sorry
<mx> eric_: whoops, yeah i got all these elements in english too
<eric_> aaah
 * eric_ now knows he went not crazy ;-)
<eric_> kaddi : ist das dasselbe auf Deutsch auch ? alle wm standardtexte wie "schlißen" usw ?
<kaddi> eric_: I have "maximise", "minimise" and "schließen" right now.
<eric_> and the panel's clock ? in german or english ?
<Dr_Willis> germans have different clocks then english?
<eric_> Freitag instead of Friday...
<eric_> (depends on your settings, yes)
<Travis-42> I have a weird problem with karmic beta: gksu doesn't recognize my password, but sudo does.  any ideas?
<kaddi> yes, our clocks go the other way round ;)
<kaddi> j/k
<eric_> lol
<kaddi> eric_: no, it is showing "Freitag". But depending on the language this might be different
<temporarytao> hi, can someone post the blog link that'll help me solve the "dimming" problem?
<temporarytao> i keep getting the alert for it but i keep missing the link
<eric_> yes but it used to show "Fen" and now it is "Fri"... Same for you mx ?
<eric_> "Ven" (vendredi)
<mx> eric_: yeah same but I found this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-fr/+bug/409558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409558 in kde-l10n-fr "French translation broken" [Undecided,New]
<Travis-42> basically, I can't access any GUI configuration programs because it seems to be expecting a different password from my sudo password?
<Dr_Willis> your sudo password should be the same as your users password right?
<eric_> ok, thanks, i should have started first place in launchpad ;-)
<eric_> i thought it was me ;-)
<DKcross> people, what is the diference of ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd ?
<DKcross> dvd have more packages or what?
<DKcross> the dvd have repos?
<mx> dvd = more languages
<DKcross> mx,  thanks
<DKcross> any know if exist a package disk?
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  the alt-isntaller cd has the .debs on it.
<DKcross> but  a bit number of packages
<Amaranth> mx: Actually I think they ended up dropping the langpacks from the DVD too
<DKcross> i say , repository disk
<Amaranth> DKcross: Closest you'll get is the alternative installer disc
<Amaranth> If you burn it and put it in a computer that has jaunty installed it'll offer to use the disc to upgrade, iirc
<DKcross> mmm well my question is for the people that want ubuntu but dont have internet
<DKcross> i think DVD have more package
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: yes, the sudo password is my users password
<DKcross> mmm like debian cd's or debian dvd's
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  thers no 'mirror set of cds' to download that ive ever seen
<DKcross> yes, i was making packages cds, like aptoncd, but my questions is, if any know any official disk
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  not that ive ever seen
<DKcross> i think that is necessary
<DKcross> :)
<Dr_Willis> aparently its not condsidered much of one by anyone else.
<NoelJB> Travis-42, did you try gksudo instead of gksu?
<Travis-42> NoelJB: yes, gksudo works, it asks for my password.  But things like the Synaptic Package Manager keep asking for the "Administrative password" which is apaprently different
<Dr_Willis> Hmm synaptic asks? ive never seen it ask...
<NoelJB> Travis-42, no, it should be the same.  your password, assuming that you are in sudoers, should work.  WFM  :-)
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: me either
<Travis-42> this is a fresh install too
<Dr_Willis> gksudo synaptic     perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> ive only seen synaptic warn 'not running with root priv.'
<Travis-42> yep  gksudo synaptic works
<mvo_> Travis-42: what is printed (in a terminal) when you run: "gksu id"
<Travis-42> but if I click any of the options in System that require a password, it asks for an administrative password
<Travis-42> mvo_: A bunch of gconf errors
<Travis-42> http://pastebin.com/d2a3bfb90
<NoelJB> Travis-42, Oh?  That's interesting.  I get uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Travis-42> NoelJB: it also pops up asking me for my administrative password, which won't accept my user password
<Dr_Willis> gconf errors whenyou do gksu id ?
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: yea, I just put them in pastebin above
<Dr_Willis>  gksu id
<Dr_Willis> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Dr_Willis> is what i got here. :)
<Travis-42> darn it
<mx> Travis-42: hope you know that if your GUI system ask you for a password it's the root password you have to give him ?
<Travis-42> mx: yes but there is no root password
<mx> Travis-42: no root password ?
<mx> sudo -s = no password ?
<Travis-42> mx: I believe that is ubuntu default and /etc/shadow shows no password for root
<Travis-42> mx: sudo -s asks for my user password
<mbeierl> hmm.  file browsers (attach a file from an email) don't allow typing in of a directory anywhere so if i want to get something from a .directory, I can't without showing "hidden" dirs...
<NoelJB> mx, ubuntu doesn't use a root password.  we use sudo not su
<Travis-42> basically it seems that my system is trying to use gksu not gksudo for System applications... weird
<Travis-42> that's my best interpretation
<NoelJB> Travis-42, the messages about ORBit seem odd.  I don't see those.
<Travis-42> NoelJB: hmm, maybe the gconf errors are causing gnome to act funny in some way
<NoelJB> Travis-42, or rather the underlying cause of the gconf messages :-)
<Travis-42> or maybe, heh
<Travis-42> if I do: "sudo -s" followed by "gksu id" then I don't get the errors
<Travis-42> can I safely just delete my .gconf directory, will it be restored, minus the loss of some settings?
<mx> Travis-42: i'm not a pro at sudo but you can allow it to let your username to use /bin/su
<Travis-42> mx: I don't think that's going to solve my problems
<Travis-42> but thank you
<mbeierl> maybe someone knows this: I've added a second user since I installed Karmic, but whenever system auth is required by an app (not launched explicitly by me via gksu) it says I need the password for initial user, not current user.  anyone else see this?
<Travis-42> mbeierl: hey! welcome to the club
<mx> Travis-42: can you type : su -  and have a root prompt ?
<Travis-42> except I only have a single user
<NoelJB> Travis-42, what happens if you try to create another account, and add it to the admin group (admin is in sudoers, so that's all you need)?
<Travis-42> NoelJB: I'll try that
<mbeierl> Travis-42: joined late into the conversation, but you do know you cannot directly "su -", right?
<mbeierl> sorry mx ^
<Travis-42> mbeierl: yes, I know that
<DKcross> Happy UBuntu Global jam for all
<tavasti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/440587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440587 in grub2 "grub2: 'error: no such partition' when trying to boot from hd0,10 " [Undecided,New]
<Travis-42> mbeierl: but it sounds like I have a similar problem to you.  I have a single user, but whenever system auth is required bya  gui app, it requests my administrative password, not my user/sudo password
<mbeierl> Travis-42: what's your "administrative" password, then?  If you only have the one account, what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ikt> isn't there root level and user level ?
<mbeierl> Travis-42: sorry - I don't mean literally what is it, I mean what does it expect?
<mbeierl> Travis-42: are you totally locked out then as there is no other password?
<Travis-42> mbeierl: I don't know, really. My best guess with my limited understanding is that it seems to be running "gksu" rather than "gksudo" and therefore asking for my "root" password (just like "su -") even though there is no root password to enter
<Travis-42> mbeierl: I can use sudo from the command line to launch anything, and gksudo for any gui apps
<Travis-42> but if I choose the optional from the System menu, then it prompts for the wrong password
<mbeierl> Travis-42: right... same here...  Gotcha
<Travis-42> yea, must be a new bug, but not sure what's affecting it
<mx> Travis-42: it should ask for the user password
<Travis-42> mx: yes, it should, but it's not
<mbeierl> Travis-42: what menu entry do you use to show this behaviour - I want to test something?
<Mike1> http://at.archive.ubuntu.com is sooooo slow right now
<Dr_Willis> Mike1:  :) they all are
<Travis-42> mbeierl: Synaptic Package Manager, Software Sources, Users and Groups
<Dr_Willis> http://northpole.archive.ubuntu.com  perhapss?
<Mike1> Dr_Willis: why? hopefully not just because of beta …
<Travis-42> mbeierl: but really, every single option that would prompt for a password normally
<Dr_Willis> Mike1:  because of beta...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mbeierl> Travis-42: ok... thanks
<Dr_Willis> actually synaptic package manager dosent ask for the password I think.. .so somthing thats launching it is asking.. that may be  a gksu issue then
<esters> Hi, I'm trying to get wireless working on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li2727, so far without success ( lspci,iwlist,ifconfig,iwconfig output -> http://pastebin.ca/1589499 ) on Ubuntu 9.10 Beta
<Dr_Willis> gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Mike1> but final will be on a totally different level … how do you want to release it if servers are going down with beta?!
<Dr_Willis> Mike1:  thats why i normally wait a week  after its released. :)
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: yea, gksu is asking for my administrative password, but gksudo is asking for my user password, so it must be gksu itself or some gksu configuration that gets messed up
<Travis-42> mbeierl: if you type gksu id at the command prompt for your second user that has the problems, do you get errors?
<mbeierl> Travis-42: Nope
<Travis-42> hmm, ok, that must be unrelated then...
<c_korn> does someone else have a half-translated Ubuntu ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/26310/screenshot_002_Qe2OSu.png
<Travis-42> c_korn: I think I saw someone else complaining about something like that
<ikt> c_korn = ppa for vlc?
<mbeierl> Travis-42: it's actually policy-kit being launched explicitly with the same of the original user "/usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1 local-admin cookie1"
<Travis-42> mbeierl: where did you find that?
<mbeierl> ps aux - after launching update manager and clicking install to have it prompt me
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  but normally the 2 are the same password..
<mbeierl> Travis-42: ^
<c_korn> ikt: depends on whether you like the "service" :)
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: yes :-/
<Travis-42> let me see if I can paste the window I'm getting, it looks different from what I remember
<xiaoxiao> i cannot use tab in terminal after update to Karmic
<mbeierl> xiaoxiao: there's still a bug where tab-to-complete won't work if the directory has spaces
<Dr_Willis> spaces  - bad Windows Training! :)
<Dr_Willis> and 's  in names...
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: also bad gvfs-fuse.  Mount any share via gvfs-mount and you'll see it's called "share on server" in .gvfs :(
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: and that's HARD CODED in gvfs fuse no less
<xiaoxiao> mbeierl: i cannot use tab to complete the commander
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. gvfs stuff.. is... weird in ways
<Dr_Willis> still not sure how it manages to hide things from the mount command
<mbeierl> gvfs has hurt my head on far too many occasions...  but when it works, it's nice
<Dr_Willis> Gnome really needs to get  slapped a bit and let  the users actually configure things more
<mbeierl> YES!!!
<mbeierl> Like - I can't launch a VPN that's configured through nm-applet from the command line.  I seem to HAVE to use the GUI to launch the vpn!?!
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: http://imagebin.ca/view/blkfWbb8.html  this is what package manager shows me, and this is what is shows me when I successfully use gksudo: http://imagebin.ca/view/nAC4gWA.html
<Travis-42> the first one won't accept my user password, but the second one does
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... You havent installed kde by any chanve have you?
<Dr_Willis> do they both 'dim' the screen and lock the input to the dialog?
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: yes they both dim the screen and lock the input.  no I have not installed kde
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall ever seeing one ask to 'rember password'
<mbeierl> Travis-42: wow - ok.  For me, launching synaptic actually works and accepts my current password.  Launching Update Manager and hitting "Install" asks for the "local-admin" (which is the first user I created) password
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis: me either
<mbeierl> anyone know why gnome-control-center and libgnome-window-settings1 are kept back?
<Travis-42> i'm going to try a fresh user administrator and see what happens
<Travis-42> see if it's a user specific configuration problem
<mbeierl> anyone know from where policykit gets the user name to launch?
<leleobhz> [RE-ASKING]: Noone know this wireless issue after 2.6.31 update: [02/10-11:04:17] < shotcult> tulio
<leleobhz> [02/10-11:04:26] < shotcult> eu era estagiario dele
<leleobhz> ops..
<leleobhz> sorry
<leleobhz> [RE-ASKING]: Noone know this wireless issue after 2.6.31 update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435141 in linux "Intel 5300 AGN does not work at all Karmic Alpha 6" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> <c_korn> ikt: depends on whether you like the "service" :) <- oh I do :)
<joaopinto> leleobhz, 5100 AGN works fin
<leleobhz> joaopinto: but my atheros dont work
<leleobhz> Linux astra 2.6.31-11-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 25 06:37:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<leleobhz> same error reported within the bug
<joaopinto> erm, you mentioned intel, so it's an athros fater all ?
<eagles0513875> strangeness
<leleobhz> joaopinto: this bug isnt mine
<leleobhz> but the issue is the same
<leleobhz> wireless cannot get up
<leleobhz> with same error
<joaopinto> leleobhz, that is a generic failure, usually related to the wifi driver, better a file a bug report specific for the atheros model
<joaopinto> better to
<Travis-42> ok it's a specific user configuration issue, creating a new user lets me access synaptic just fine.
<eagles0513875> leleobhz: whats the wifi error
<JoshuaL> is it normal for karmic that the notifier shows up at this weird position?
<JoshuaL> normally it would show up a few pixels below the panel
<JoshuaL> now the space between the panel and the notify is hufe
<JoshuaL> huge*
<eagles0513875> !line | JoshuaL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<eagles0513875> JoshuaL: try keep everything in one line please
<JoshuaL> sorry for so many enters
<rickogden> hi all
<rickogden> When I try to boot off the Karmick CD I get the message "Checking battery state..." followed by "...done" and then nothing happens. Anyone else experienced this?
<leleobhz> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> leleobhz: ignore me just read up in the chat
<leleobhz> :]
<leleobhz> i dont think its a good idea fill another bug, because may it create a duplicate
<leleobhz> i think someone experienced with kernel should read te bug and decide if its the same or not
<eagles0513875> leleobhz: in regards to the kernel there is ubuntu-kernel channel i believe
<Ali_> hi i just upgraded to karmic and now get no sound!
<rsk> :<
<rsk> report a bug
<leleobhz> before bug report
<leleobhz> run alsa diagnosis script
<Technoviking> wow, never seen the update server so affected by a beta before
<eagles0513875> i need to hack at alsa when i have some time leleobhz
<leleobhz> Ali_: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<eagles0513875> i have no sound on my duelboot setup
<eagles0513875> probably need to recompile alsa
<DrHalan> hey i can'T boot any kernel > 2.6.31-4. anyone?
<Flynsarmy> What're the benefits of empathy over pidgin? why'd they switch?
<Ali_> thanks leleobhz
<joaopinto> Flynsarmy, it's better integrated with gnome, and provides some design advantages over pidding, easier to integrate, but don't ask me specifics :)
<Ali_> so what do i do with that leleobhz ?
<Ali_> leleobhz, it seems to be a script
<joaopinto> pidgin
<leleobhz> Ali_: yes
<leleobhz> this script is a diagnostic for alsa
<Ali_> aah ok cool
<Ali_> thanks leleobhz
<leleobhz> alsa people always ask you for this output
<leleobhz> print the output in you bug report, can be helpfull
<Ali_> also what is kacpid? it is taking 60% of my cpu after upgrading
<leleobhz> o.0
<Ali_> and
<Ali_> everything is super slow
<Ali_> everything is taking ages to respond
<Ali_> like clicking etc
<Boohbah> Ali_: kernel advanced configuration and power interface daemon
<Boohbah> Ali_: what hardware?
<Ali_> so Boohbah why is it taking 60% of my cpu? and everything is hanging
<Boohbah> Ali_: what kernel?
<Ali_> 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP
<Ali_> i just upgraded to karmic
<Boohbah> Flynsarmy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<Ali_> 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Boohbah
<Ali_> i just upgraded to karmic, Boohbah
<Boohbah> hmm let me try that kernel
<Ali_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Ali_> i ranm that script Boohbah
<Boohbah> oh
<Ali_> but not sure where the info is
<Ali_> it says it will be on their server or something
<Boohbah> i don't use nvidia drivers, but that could be a cause of acpi trouble.
<Ali_> oh
<Ali_> what about the sound?
<Boohbah> what about it?
<Ali_> it aint working after the upgrade :)
<eagles0513875> the upgrade servers particularly the release server is getting hit hard at least my local one is
<Boohbah> hmm, i can't even boot 2.6.31-10-generic but that is my own failure
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. medibuntu seems also slooooooooow
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ali_> i dunno what to do
<Ali_> my machine has become slowwwwwwwww and the sound has gone :'(
<Ali_> i have two sound cards and i know the inbuiilt one was never working but the other one was working before the upgrade
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: hell this is like a release day yet we still on beta
<siretart`> hm. just upgraded to karmic, now empathy and epiphany segfault on start. however, empathy does not segfault when starting via remote-X.. any ideas?
<Ali_> i have no idea how to choose which sound card to use
<Boohbah> Ali_: hmm i just booted 2.6.31-11-generic successfully after 2.6.31-10-generic failed, try 11
<Ali_> how do i get 11 Boohbah ?
<Ali_> The following packages have been kept back: gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse mailutils usb-creator
<Ali_> also what does that mean pls?
<Boohbah> Ali_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Boohbah> Ali_: dist-upgrade will upgrade packages that have been kept back
<Ali_> aah ok cool
<Ali_> and how do i upgrade the kernel pls?
<joaopinto> Ali_, it means the upgrade requires packages to be added/removed, such requires a dist-upgrade
<Ali_> [sorry for all these questions - i'm still pretty new[
<Boohbah> Ali_: the update & dist-upgrade should update the kernel
<joaopinto> Ali_, 2.6.31-11 should come from the upgrade...
<Ali_> ok i did that
<Ali_> but it doesnt upgrade the kernel :
<Ali_> :S
<joaopinto> Ali_, apt-cache policy linux-image
<Ali_> Candidate: 2.6.31.10.21
<Ali_> Version table: 2.6.31.10.21
<joaopinto> none installed ?
<Ali_> Installed: (none)
<legend2440> are the Main and US servers down? i can't update
<Pici> !slow | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Boohbah> legend2440: mirrors are under heavy load with beta release...
<JanC> legend2440: they are slow I think
<Boohbah> Pici: that's the trigger i was looking for
<legend2440> ok thanks
<joaopinto> Ali_, apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.31-11-generic
<Ali_> Unable to locate package
<joaopinto> Ali_, your mirror is not updated
<Ali_> aah
<joaopinto> Ali_, apt-get update was successfull right ?
<Boohbah> Ali_: sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> well mine ar all bogged down joaopinto
<Ali_> did that joaopinto and Boohbah
<Boohbah> could be lagging mirrors... try another?
<joaopinto> Ali_, if update did not fail and the package is not available, it means your mirror is out dated
<Ali_> ok
<joaopinto> I am assuming your repositories are properly setup for karmic also
<Ali_> i presume that too
<Ali_> cos i upgraded :)
<Ali_> so i change it in software sources
<Ali_> ?
<Ali_> aah found it
<mbeierl> anyone know if the grey icons for nm-applet and others are going to change prior to the release?
<joaopinto> mbeierl, I hope so, they look disabled to me
<eagles0513875> blimey
<eagles0513875> hehe downloading updates bout 30kbps lol
<eagles0513875> servers must be getting hammered too hard
<BluesKaj> yeah , was getting 50 here
<eagles0513875> down to 27 now BluesKaj
<JoshuaL> i installed karmic beta, now it says my username in the indicator applet instead of my fullname like it did in 9.04
<JoshuaL> how to change it back to my fullname?
<joaopinto> JoshuaL, not sure if there is such an option, someone on #ubuntu-desktop maybe h
<joaopinto> able to help, or not :P
<JoshuaL> it happend after the upgrade :p
<JoshuaL> i thinkt hey will send me to this channel
<joaopinto> well, that is the new default behavior
<joaopinto> i don't know if there is an option to change that, and it is the desktop team that is responsible for such changes
<joaopinto> but yet, they might send you here :P
<JoshuaL> ill try it there
<spreadthelove> what is the command for updating to karmic in the terminal the gui doesnt want to work for some reason
<raphaelwb> I have problems (Mic low volume) in karmic Koala (Vostro 1510 Realtek High Definition Audio). Can you help?
<stefg> !sound | raphaelwb
<ubottu> raphaelwb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> spreadthelove: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<spreadthelove> thanks!
<raphaelwb> tks ... will try
<spreadthelove> im also trying to access the university of auburn's vpn service but the cisco client they gave me is crap
<spreadthelove> what would you sugges i use instead
<JoshuaL> how to change the position of the notify-osd notifications?
<JoshuaL> brb reboot
<knittl> can anybody help getting my rhythmbox to work?
<knittl> it always complains about autoaudiosink not found
<AlanBell> knittl: depends how broken it is
<knittl> AlanBell: sound in my totem wasn't working
<AlanBell> knittl: what is your soundcar
<AlanBell> soundcard
<knittl> so i hunted it down and it worked flawless in a new account
<knittl> after copying over all config folders it stopped working in my other account too
<knittl> so i selectively deleted folders
<knittl> after deleting .pulse-cookie und .pulse/ sound worked again
<knittl> so i did the same on my main acconut
<knittl> sound works in totem now
<knittl> but it stopped working in rhythmbox a few days later
<knittl> autoaudiosink missing. search for suitable plugins?
<knittl> but it does not find any plugins
<AlanBell> is this on Jaunty?
<knittl> i've already installed gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, plugins-good and plugins-bad
<knittl> AlanBell: no, it's on karmic
<knittl> but sound in totem wasn't working in jaunty either
<knittl> my soundcard is an intel one
<joaopinto> knittl, I had a similar issue with my sound, it was fixed by apt-get purge, apt-get install onl pulseaudio
<knittl> joaopinto: ok. pulseaudio you says
<knittl> * say?
<joaopinto> yes,
<knittl> btw, when starting rhythmbox in a terminal i get the following error message:
<joaopinto> my problem was a bit funnier, only flas was playing, no other app
<knittl> WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect
<knittl> Rhythmbox-Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|rhythmbox|GStreamer element autoaudiosink|element-autoaudiosink
<knittl> sound is really buggy since last week again
<joaopinto> ok, you have a very diffrent problem
<knittl> it also stutters in vlc
<joaopinto> better file a bug report or search for it
<knittl> i searched for it, but haven't found any similar bug report yet
<knittl> and i was too lazy to write a report. wanted to fix it myself before reporting
<spreadthelove> is human-login still an available theme in the beta?
<spreadthelove> its the black one with white higllights
<johnfg> hi guys
<spreadthelove> high
<Jaymac> got a usb stick that mounts but won't let me browse it... other usb sticks work fine on my system though.  it's a bit odd - it was the usb stick i used to install netbook remix on an acer so it works fine, and i've reformatted it to factory settings
<knittl> joaopinto: purging and reinstalling didn't help my issue :(
<joaopinto> Jaymac, have you checcked "dmesg", for errors ?
<joaopinto> knittl, your seems to be gstreamer related, unlike mine
<johnfg> I just went to a new console: ctl-alt-f2, and ran sudo update-manager -d, per the upgrade instructions.
<knittl> no packages with the requested plugins found. the requested plugins are: gstreamer element autoaudiosink
<johnfg> But it returns the error: Runtime error: could not open display.
<Jaymac> joaopinto, not yet, looking through the ubuntu fora - it seems like other people have problems with transcend sticks too
<johnfg> What's up with that?
<Pici> johnfg: update-manager requires X.
<joaopinto> Jaymac, update-manager is graphical
<johnfg> Pici: I wonder why the instructions say to ctl-alt-f2 then?
<joaopinto> you want do-release-upgrade for text upgrade
<knittl> so maybe i should uninstall gstreamer*
<johnfg> joaopinto: Is that: "do-release-upgrade"?
<Pici> johnfg: It says to use alt-f2, thats the shortcut for the gnome applauncher
<joaopinto> if you are running X, keep with the update-manager
<joaopinto> like Pici is explaining :P
<mvo_> johnfg: it was probably just "alt-f2" (without the ctrl)
<Pici> johnfg: Rather the gnome run tool.  I forget the actual name at the moment.
<knittl> hm no. that's probably not a good idea xD
<johnfg> Oops, my bad, too used to using the ctl-alt-f2 to go to an new tty.
<Amaranth> Pici: It doesn't really have a name
<Amaranth> it's a part of the panel and the title of the window is "Run Application"
<Crashbit> Hey! I have "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but during the boot ubuntu doesn't display logo. I only view blank screen with fsck and other init scripts
<Jaymac> joaopinto, this is the output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d4be60638
<Amaranth> Crashbit: That's expected, the idea is for xsplash to start fast enough to take over
<joaopinto> Jaymac, I see no error that I can'e help you abot
<Amaranth> Crashbit: although if fsck actually starts running instead of just checking or if you have to put in an encryption password you'll get the splash again that boot
<joaopinto> can you pastebin your sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb ?
<Jaymac> http://pastebin.com/d50700ff1
<mercutio221> crap... the installer seems to have halted at 83 %.. It says "creating user".. theres plenty of HD activity. Should I wait more? Its been there for 30 minutes
<Jaymac> it's working now, but it takes about 10 minutes from plugging it in and double clicking on it to gain access to the folder
<Jaymac> even though it appears as mounted instantly
<Jaymac> mercutio221, don't worry, it took me about 5 minutes at that step - it will get past it
<dominic__> Hi
<Jaymac> mercutio221, suddenly the cd will whirr into life again :)
<joaopinto> erm, 5 minutes on the creating user phase ?
<Jaymac> yeah it froze on 83% for me
<joaopinto> I didn't experienced that
<joaopinto> mercutio221, that's not expected
<mercutio221> ok.. I will give it some more time
<mercutio221> maybe my image is corrupted... How do I check MD5 hashes again?
<joaopinto> mercutio221, md5sum file.iso
<joaopinto> you should check that before installing ;)
<joaopinto> where can mercutio221 check for the installation log, something more low level ?
<joaopinto> sometimes I miss the alternate installer :P
<joaopinto> are the logs frm the livecd installer sent to a tty ?
<dominic__> i prefer the live cd installer
<dominic__> though i've never used the alternative
<dominic__> or the graphical one from the disc itself
<Arc> just upgraded to 9.10 beta, firefox opens but neither 3.0 or 3.5 render anything in the window.  i tried removing and reinstalling firefox package, no dice.  advice?
<mercutio221> I am using a live usb installer. it's the UNR version for netbooks
<spreadthelove> omg this is slow lol
<spreadthelove> any links to an iso?
<mercutio221> joaopinto: ok, I got a hash number.
<joaopinto> Arc, try to rename your firefox settings folder
<joaopinto> Arc, close firefox
<joaopinto> go to your home dir, ctrl-h to show hidden dirs
<joaopinto> rename .mozilla to .mozilla.old
<joaopinto> and try starting firefox
<robertj> is there a list somewhere of mirrors that are carrying karmic beta?
<Arc> wait
<Arc> ... it works in windowed mode only, not fullscreen?
<mercutio221> damn... it has halted for good
<mercutio221> I will have to retry
<danbhfive_jaunty> !torrent | robertj
<ubottu> robertj: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<spreadthelove> im with robertj this is going really slow
<danbhfive_jaunty> oops
<robertj> I don't want a torrent
<robertj> I want to dist-upgrade
<Arc> what the bloody..
<robertj> or use update-manager
<Arc> ok that just crashed my entire session
<danbhfive_jaunty> robertj: I used the mirror selector, and that's working good
<Arc> obviously a bug needs to be filed, but i don't know how to classify this
<robertj> danbhfive_jaunty: where is that at?
<danbhfive_jaunty> software sources
<dash> good morning. anyone know about using karmic on a mac pro? specifically i'm wondering about getting sound to work
<dash> aplay -l reports an ALC889A
<robertj> danbhfive_jaunty: but won't most mirrors not be carrying karmic until it finalizes?
<Arc> AH.  compiz was enabled on a radion 9250 video card, i just noticed the background and icons were not displaying either
<Arc> apparently out of video ram?
<dash> but I get no audio either via pulse or using ALSA directly
<dash> I have a non-Mac box with the same audio chipset, and it works. Is there variation in kernel module options even for the same chipset?
<danbhfive_jaunty> robertj: well, Ill check.  I'm currently upgrading an old jaunty test install, in preparation of upgrading to the beta
<vigo> dash: am looking.
<robertj> mine is hanging on mirror deteect anyway
<Lazy> any tips for my sound problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8040771
<dash> Lazy: hmm. pastebin what 'aplay -l' prints?
<vigo> dash: Tell me if this one helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<dash> vigo: no, 'cause that's for different hardware.
<dash> this is a desktop machine
<Lazy> http://pastebin.com/m4c0ef8f2
<vigo> dash: it has some lines or commands ,oh, ok,,,
<mulch> what kernel version is used in 9.10?
<dash> mulch: i've got 2.6.31-11
<rsk> mulch: 2.6.31
<dash> vigo: Hmm. They recommend a newer version of alsa, i might try that anyway
<mulch> will it switch to 2.6.32 before release?
<rsk> no
<robertj> but it seems as a matter of practice if one of your sources is timing out selecting a mirror with the gui is nigh impossible
<vigo> dash: okee dokee, still looking,,,
<Lazy> dash: do you see anything that might cause my problems?
<dash> vigo: thanks
<dash> Lazy: well it at least detects your card exists, that's a start :)
<danbhfive_jaunty> robertj: well, its working for me.  I had timeouts on the mirror, and now its working great.  1mB/s
<dash> Lazy: I guess the main other thing I'd think of is 'alsamixer -c 0' like you said
<vigo> dash: Is it a MacTel?
<dash> vigo: yep, 2009 mac pro
<Arc> how to report a bug regarding video drivers vs compiz?
<vigo> dash: MacTel starts here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<danbhfive_jaunty> is it ubuntu-bug linux?
<spreadthelove> could i use the 600 meg desktop live cd as an upgrade cd?
<spreadthelove> i dont have any dvd-r's
<dash> vigo: yeah, no info about the 2009 model though
<danbhfive_jaunty> spreadthelove: no
<spreadthelove> :( awww
<dash> vigo: thanks for your help, i'm going to try this alsa snapshot.
<vigo> spreadthelove: Try an Alternate Install?
<SEJeff> Is it known that a bunch of packages in karmic are returning 404 on the USC ubuntu mirror?
<spreadthelove> *cancles download
<SEJeff> Or is that more widespread because the packages were bad?
<spreadthelove> what is an alternate install
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, non-gui text based installer
<robertj> well when I put in a working mirror it works
<danbhfive_jaunty> spreadthelove: its the cd that you can upgrade from, etc
<joaopinto> SEJeff, mirror errors are common during beta & releases, just change your mirror
<robertj> the british site works fine for me
<robertj> even though Im in the states
<Arc> hey guys?  i'm a beta tester and Ubuntu member, I am asking where and how I should file this bug regarding radion 9250 cards and compiz in the 9.10 configuration
<vigo> dash: You are very welcome, I hope that helped.
<spreadthelove> will it screw all the data i have?
<spreadthelove> or just update?
<SEJeff> joaopinto, Yeah it just sucks. That mirror is 14ms away from here :(
<rsk> Arc: on launchpad
<Arc> i don't see a way of doing this via apport
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SEJeff> robertj, Can you post 1 deb line from your sources.list? I'll edit the rest with sed
<SEJeff> Or just the url
<Arc> rsk: where on launchpad?  i don't know which launchpad project oversees this
<robertj> I just nuked it, sorry
<robertj> all servers were the us archive servers though
<hggdh> anyone experiencing very slow network on Beta?
<Arc> i don't know which package or application is causing the problem, i can easily repeat the bug but that doesn't tell me who's package is responsible for it
<mulch> will 10.04 be closely based on 9.10 (i.e. more closely than the typical ubuntu+1) or will it suffer significant changes?
<hggdh> mulch: we may have gnome3 on 10.4
<Pici> mulch: Since its an LTS release there will not be major changes.
<SEJeff> mulch, It will be like every ubuntu release... based on a snapshot of Debian at the time and then stabilized. The packageset will just be more conservative because it is LTS
<Arc> i assume the bug report will need to include glxinfo dump
<spreadthelove> :D its alot faster in utah
<mulch> Pici: yes, this was the reasoning behind my question too
<robertj> welp, off to lunch whilst an 800 meg download goes
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, Can you beat this? http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/whoa-upgrade.png
<SEJeff> That was my upgrade to karmic
<Arc> is there a ubuntu+1 developer channel or forum that posting this question to would be more helpful?
<johnfg> spreadthelove: Utah?  I'm almost next door in Montana!
<spreadthelove> no lol thats one closest to me
<spreadthelove> im in auburn
<SEJeff> Arc report a bug in lp against compiz. The triagers will put it in the right place if that is wrong
<spreadthelove> lol
<Lazy> dash: would it help if i posted my "alsamixer -c 0" screenshot. and by the way, "alsamixer" also shows the correct device now. i don't know if removing those .asound files made that
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: use the ubuntu-bug thing
<johnfg> auburn, michigan?  Home of the Pistons
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: Ill try to find a link
<SEJeff> The us archive seems to be having network issues
<mulch> SEJeff: conservative as in older application versions or as in no new "approaches" (new features, new applications, etc)
<Pici> Arc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<SEJeff> mulch, 10.04 will likely not have gnome 3
<RainCT> Hi
<SEJeff> Just like the last LTS was flamed for not having KDE4 when it was brand new
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Arc> so "ubuntu-bug compiz" will do the right thing?  how do I specify what the exact bug is?
<jcastro> do ubuntu-bug --help
<Arc> danbhfive_jaunty: i'm on that page already
<Pici> mulch: It might be in there optionally, but theres very little chance that it will be the default.
<jcastro> it'll show all the options
<mulch> SEJeff: 8.04 had pulseaudio :)
<jcastro> there's a flag to attach stuff to an existing bug
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: well, it may not be a bug in compiz, but the driver
<spreadthelove> whats a good vpn that has a gui that is able to connect to something requiring a cisco vpn?
<Arc> danbhfive_jaunty: or compiz is just trying to use textures beyond the maximum size permitted by the GPU
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, networkmanager-vpnc / vpnc
<Arc> arc@aegon:~$ ubuntu-bug --help
<Arc> Usage: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug <pid>|<symptom name>|<package name>|<program path>|<.crash file>
<Arc> what flag?
<mulch> SEJeff: however, there was no kubuntu lts either
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: yeah, if you think it is compiz, then just to exactly as you wrote
<freenose> Are guys having problems with ubuntu US mirror?
<danbhfive_jaunty> *do
<SEJeff> Well canonical is still a small company. They have more gnomers than kde guys.
<SEJeff> freenose, Yes, switch to gb.archive.ubuntu.com. It works
<RainCT> WLAN just stopped working on my netbook (EeePC 1005HA, after updating binutils, guile, perl, update-manager, but dunno how those could have caused it), nm-applet shows it as disabled. Any idea, or anyone else with the same problem?
<spreadthelove> im trying to connect to the auburn student vpn
<freenose> SEJeff: thanks
<spreadthelove> it wont let me
<Arc> how do I write a text message along with the bug to explain that it relates to the background, icons, and windows not being displayed when set greater to a size, and occassionally crashing X?
<danbhfive_jaunty> freenose: I used the mirror selector and it worked great
<SEJeff> mulch, You can't demand everything when someone else is spending money to give you something for free :D
<spreadthelove> i tried vpnc
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: there will be a guide
<mulch> SEJeff: any known reasons why gnomers were a majority?
<mulch> SEJeff: true
<freenose> danbhfive_jaunty: ok
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, vpnc works fine. I've used it with 3-4 cisco vpns
<jpds> mulch: Because GNOME was chosen due to its 6 month release cycle?
<SEJeff> mulch, Because Shuttleworth started Ubuntu as a gnome distro? Sorry I dont work for Canonical or know. Just a user
<jcastro> Arc: it's -c #####. Hah, if it's not in the --help then there's another bug.
<jpds> mulch: There was no Kubuntu LTS due to KDE4.
<Arc> jcastro: yes that is another bug
<Arc> danbhfive_jaunty: negatory.  it just submitted a bug without opening any browser window or telling me the bug ID
<spreadthelove> SEJeff: when it asks for IPSec secret the cisco vpn given to me had option to input that
<mulch> jpds: do you think the 6 month release cycle was what mattered most?
<jcastro> Arc: tow in a row, you're on fire!
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, Thats the group secret
<spreadthelove> there is none as far as i know
<Arc> and I have not setup apport with my launchpad login so there isn't even contact information for anyone to get back to me :-/
<SEJeff> You have a group, a group secret, a user, and a user password.
<jpds> mulch: *shrug*, ubuntu wanted a 6 month release time, so it seemed fitting I guess.
<SEJeff> spreadthelove, Well you should ask the university. It might just be blank? It works for me with several cisco vpns
<mulch> jpds: i suspect the real reason was lgpl vs gpl
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: weird, I did it on karmic and that's what happened.  I don't know
<Arc> arc@aegon:~$ ubuntu-bug -c "ubuntu-bug --help does not show -c flag" ubuntu-bug
<Arc> Usage: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug <pid>|<symptom name>|<package name>|<program path>|<.crash file>
<jpds> mulch: Hmm.
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: did you try ubuntu-bug compiz  ?
<Arc> danbhfive_jaunty: yes. it collected info, and i sent it, and it gave me a progress bar, and that's all she wrote
<Arc> i should likely note that /usr/bin/firefox does not exist on my system, i had to update the icon to /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 for it to work
<danbhfive_jaunty> Arc: oh, maybe that's the issue
<mac_v> Arc: thats a known firefox issue...
<joaopinto> Arc, if there is no /usr/bin/firefox on your system, something was really wrong with the upgrade
<mac_v> let me get you the bug
<Arc> yes it was the problem.  created a symlink manually just now, and now ubuntu-bug does pull up a new tab
<Arc> joaopinto: likely because i had a 3rd party firefox 3.5 installed on 9.04
<dash> vigo: Well it turns out that it helps a lot if you plug your headphones into the output jack instead of the input one
<joaopinto> ah ok :P
<freenose> gb.archive is not up to date :/
<jpds> freenose: Oh?
<mac_v> Arc: Bug #401055 , apport sometimes just drops the crash but sometimes you get the error when you start ubuntu-bug from the terminal
<vigo> dash: Now that is a good one!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<danbhfive_jaunty> freenose: I'm getting the same issue with northeastern, and rit
<pecisk> hi people, anyone has Ubuntu karmic live cd beta downloaded? From main server is very slow
<jpds> pecisk: Yes, try using a local mirror.
<jpds> Or torrents.
<freenose> danbhfive_jaunty: I see
<jpds> freenose: How is it out of date?
<freenose> jpds: because when I did aptitude update on us.archive I had more packages to upgrade(56) with gb.archive it only shows 2
<SEJeff> pecisk, Use bittorrent
<freenose> I need to update to be able to boot my system, there's a fix
<jpds> freenose: Well, it will sync at some point in the near future.
<freenose> yeah, I'll wait
<jbicha> does xforcevesa work at all from liveCD?
<Lazy> is there anyone who could give further tips how i should debug my audio problem?
<jpds> Lazy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Lazy> jpds: thanks
<Lazy> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8996/screenshotalsa1.png
<Lazy> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8981/screenshotalsa2.png
<Lazy> jpds: does this look correct to you?
<Lazy> i'm using analog outputs for 5.1
<Arc> thanks everyone :-)  Bug #440684 has been filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440684 in compiz "fails to render on Radeon 9250 with larger resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440684
<Arc> spooky timing
<ubuntu0ath1> How can I enable double tap on my laptop  ?
<wastrel> bug 31337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31337 in gs-esp "ESP Ghostscript 815.01: Unrecoverable error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31337
<Arc> oh wait the bot responds to bug #124519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124519 in compiz "need to add max texture size check" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124519
<Arc> got it
<wastrel> ubuntu0ath1: it's not in the mouse/pointer preferences?
<ubuntu0ath1> wastrel: thanks forgot to look there
<c_korn> against what package should I file the bug that karmic is half-translated for me ?
<robin0800> ubuntu0ath1: there is a touchpad program in software centre but that does not appear to do doule tap
<ubuntu0ath1> robin0800: thanks for the tip
<wastrel> gpointing-device-settings   maybe
<wastrel> i'm not at home so i dn't have access to my koala atm
<robin0800> wastrel: gpointing-device-settings is not installed by default either
<wastrel> no it's not
<wastrel> i installed it enable 2 finger horizontal scrolling
<robin0800> wastrel: I only installed touchpad to turn it off
<wastrel> heh
<wastrel> i use it for scrolling only forthe most part.
<wastrel> i have touchpoint for actually moving the pointer
<robin0800> wastrel: My miny mouse has a wheel
<ubuntu0ath1> Main servers are still under heavy load :[
<freenose> that's good :-)
<robin0800> I dowloaded last night
<ubuntu0ath1> My mirror hasn't synced yet, so I switched to the main servers, but I guess I will wait for the mirror sync..I'm waiting for a few updates
<siganderson> I installed emesene 1.5 on kubuntu karmic koala beta, I can't connect because I can't write in the username field! What happened?
<Arc> yea im not going to upgrade my 64-bit system until the mirrors propigate more, i only got about 24k download last night, took about 8 hours
<arand> Mmmm, slow servers...
<arand> Or rather, loaded
<SEJeff> Yeah beta downloads are hammering them
<TeLe> im updating repos at only 25k
<huston> where do i report this? I Downloaded the 64 bit version of the 9.10 beta and just for kicks i activated the wubi installer. as soon as the wubi installer was activated Norton Anti-Virus reported a Virus was discovered on my system, about 30 seconds later it reported the virus was now quarantined. Obviously the 64 bit ISO has aVirus in it considering i was not connected to the internet when this occured.
<sunshinepants> update complete.. pretty darn fast boot.  don't get a grub splash though (intel)
<ubuntu0ath1> huston: try the wubi forums
<Arc> huston: Obviously Norton Antivirus misdetected
<Martyn> Agreed.
<hifi> how do you upgrade from KDE to karmic beta
<Martyn> I just scanned with Kasp and it was fine
<Martyn> Kbuntu?
<hifi> yeah
<joaopinto> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Martyn> there will be a kbuntu built with 9.10 in the directory
<Martyn> I assume you could just do a dist-upgrade
<huston> hmm. that's strange.
<hifi> thats not the recommended way, I can always use do-system-upgrade but I thought there'd be some kubuntu specific way too
<tgpraveen> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581488
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581488 in Chat "copy/paste is broken" [Major,Reopened]
<arand> 80k/min, bleh we're almost back on dial up with this load...
<hifi> ah, there is
<hifi> are nvidia blobs working with the beta?
<joaopinto> hum, there is a kupdate-manager ?
<arand> s/min/sec/
<hifi> joaopinto: something else according to the upgrade guide
<Pici> hifi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ubuntu0ath1> hifi: yes nvidia works fine
<hifi> nice
<joaopinto> oh, there is a -kde :)
<hifi> my wife will kill me if this fails, fingers crossed
<jbicha> nvidia doesn't work for me
<joaopinto> hifi, you understand the meaning of beta right :P ?
<doktoreas> anyone using kamric can try to open this site?
<doktoreas> https://trac.faunalia.it/
<doktoreas> i recive an xml error
<joaopinto> beta and wife is not a good idea :P
<TeLe> is there a repo for xserver 1.7?
<hifi> joaopinto: thats just more excitement!
<robin0800> doktoreas: the site has a bad/wrong certificate according to firefox
<doktoreas> I recive an error about xml
<hifi> though the kde one for upgrading isn't very informative
<doktoreas> xml interpreter
<hifi> afer I pressed upgrade the window vent away and nothing happens
<doktoreas> robin0800, http://nopaste.com/p/a9KYGhqJM
<robin0800> doktoreas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283987/
<doktoreas> robin0800, which locale do you use?
<doktoreas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/429835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429835 in langpack-o-matic "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with non en-US locale on karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doktoreas> it's related to this
<nemo> Hm. When they say compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<nemo> they aren't kidding :(
<nemo> the package hasn't even been updated
<sdest> is there somewhere to see if they are going to include the newest libsensors to support the i7 processors?
<nemo> even though it is tagged as karmic
<nemo> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'atlantis'
<nemo> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20090619', expected ABI version '20090207'.
<nemo> :(
<Dr_Willis> i imagine the versions the beta has now.. will be the versions they will stay with
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: we don't even have such a package
<Amaranth> guy is using a jaunty ppa or something
<Amaranth> nemo: you'd have to build the plugins yourself
<Amaranth> and hope they still work
<nemo> Amaranth: yeah. looks like
<nemo> Amaranth: I actually had a patch for snow at one point that improved realism a bit
<nemo> no idea if that got merged
<Amaranth> nemo: probably not, these plugins haven't been removed completely due to user's screaming but no one really cares for them
<nemo> Amaranth: well. looks like they should be removed
<nemo> at least for karmic
<nemo> snow and atlantis don't work
<Amaranth> nemo: again, this package does not exist in karmic
<nemo> oh??
<Amaranth> stop using PPAs
<Amaranth> This package has never been in Ubuntu
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I only use one PPA
<Amaranth> Unless someone uploaded it behind my back
<Amaranth> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<nemo> and that's 'cause the official eclipse for karmic didn't work, at all
<ubottu> compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported): Compiz Fusion plugins - "unsupported" collection. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3+git20090911-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1275 kB, installed size 4256 kB
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<Amaranth> Who?
<nemo> ?
<nemo> ppa?
<Amaranth> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported jaunty
<nemo> yogarine
<Pici> Amaranth: rmadison says its been in there since hardy
<ubottu> compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported): Compiz Fusion plugins - "unsupported" collection. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1263 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> Who uploaded this broken crap?
 * Amaranth works on getting this crap removed from Ubuntu
<Pici> Amaranth: looks like a sync from debian
<arand> Amaranth: seems to be sean finney and mvo according to aptitude changelog...
<Amaranth> arg
<Amaranth> right, mvo updated it along with the rest
<Amaranth> but we never packaged it in the beginning
<Amaranth> it got autosynced
<nemo> Amaranth: the atlantis2 plugin is nicer anyway. perhaps it'll get added to compiz-fusion-plugins-extra someday
<Amaranth> oh, mvo has been keeping it updated to
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> too*
<nemo> Amaranth: clearly not updated enough :)
<Amaranth> the plugins themselves don't get updated
<Amaranth> he has just been updating the package
<nemo> ah
<nemo> wonder if I could talk him into adding atlantis2...
<Amaranth> no...
<Amaranth> he has just been updating the package
<Amaranth> The junk in it comes from upstream
<commander_> hey how come the sound doesn't work on it but everything else is OK?
<Dr_Willis> ever notice how some times the 'suggested' packages make no sense?
<Dr_Willis> installed vlc, gnome-mplayer, and comix, and it suggested
<Dr_Willis> nas debhelper fakeroot build-essential jackd qt4-qtconfig mplayer-doc netselect fping
<Dr_Willis> !info nas
<ubottu> nas (source: nas): Network Audio System - local server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2-1 (karmic), package size 109 kB, installed size 316 kB
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, if that is the case, file bug reports
<Dr_Willis> I can almost understand why it would 'suggest' (thats different then reccomds right?)
<Amaranth> Right
<Dr_Willis> a few of those.. but still build-essential?
<joaopinto> build-essen, debhelper and fakeroot make no sense
<Dr_Willis> Or could it been somthing i installed earlier that some how also is rembered for the suggestions?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, that info is set at the package level, so it's a packaging problem
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of anything ive installed.. other then ubuntu-restircted-extras and a few other toools
<Ali_> hi - my sound has stopped working after upgrading
<Ali_> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> i allready got some 'packages are no longer required' on this clean install also. heh.
<Dr_Willis> thats weird.
<Ali_> Boohbah, i managed to install all the updates
<Ali_> Boohbah, but the sound is still not working
<baron86> Hello.. today my KpackageKit needs priveleges.. I updated to 9.10 Beta
<snek> i installed Karmic but I get an error 15 in Grub.. now I think it might be loading grub off the wrong harddrive (a sata instead of the ata i put ubuntu on)
<snek> is there any way to tell which grub version is being loaded? (legacy or 2)
<ikt> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown <- why is there this little white space at the top of the image :s
<nemo> ikt: what whitespace?
<joaopinto> snek, a fresh desktop install will install grub2
<ikt> erm
<ikt> I've added it to my wordpress and it has a whitespace at the top, i'll pntscn
<snek> itś a fresh server install
<arand> Dr_Willis: None of those packages seems to suggest those specifically (checked apt-cache depends) But maybe the suggests are due to installed dependencies?
<nemo> ikt: how about linking to your wordpress? :)
<nemo> ikt: also, why not look in firebug?
<snek> joaopinto, this is a common problem with this machine
<Dr_Willis> arand:  yea - im looking at what i installed earlier.. but cant seem tosee any logic in it.
<joaopinto> snek, better report it or search for similar reports on launchpad
<nemo> ikt: maybe your wordpress theme has a style that is applying to it
<nemo> ikt: no way to know unless you link me
<commander_> i need help with the sound.please
<Ali_> can anyone help me? my sound is not working - it was working fine before the upgrade
<joaopinto> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikt> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/744/screenshotwt.png
<nemo> ikt: hmmm. it *does* have a 2px style applied to it
<ikt> ah!
<nemo> ikt: do this. #countdownimage { padding-top: 0 !important }
<joaopinto> Ali_, run alsamixer from the terminal, and check the levels
<nemo> ikt: of course if you had firebug you could have seen that for yourself :-p
<ikt> cheers :)
<Ali_> ok thanks joaopinto
<ikt> what is this bug which is on fire you speak of
<snek> does grub2 look any different? i think there might still be an old grub1 on another drive
<Dr_Willis> looks about the same.. text based menu. :)
<nemo> ikt: http://getfirebug.com
<Dr_Willis> You can tweak it a little
<Dr_Willis> see if you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst or a boot/grub/grub.cfg (i think thats the name)
<nemo> ikt: I just rightclicked on the image, chose "inspect" waved my mouse over the tag and the padding showed up in purple
<nemo> with the style immediately visible
<snek> i have a grub.cfg, thatś not the problem
<ikt> cheers
<Ali_> joaopinto, i checked - everything is high
<snek> my pc is somehow booting grub legacy off /dev/sda1 (first sata drive) whereas it should be booting grub off of /dev/sdd1 (first pata drive)
<Ali_> joaopinto, i have two soundcards and i know one of them is not working - ie the inbuilt one - but how do i know which one is the one being used etc?
<snek> now with the old grub it was quite easy to fix, but with grub2 i am not sure how to go about installing grub2 onto /dev/sda1
<Brian> i was in the middle of a update and my computer turned off and now when i try to do the update again i get a partial update , is there any way to fix what went wrong
<Dr_Willis> set the bios to boot off the other hd.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ali_> any idea joaopinto
<Ali_> ?
<Dr_Willis> or install grub2 to both i guess. :)
<malnilion> Brian, maybe try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ali_> any solutions for me? :D
<unimatrix> is there a way to center the notify-osd ?
<unimatrix> my right eye is getting tired xD
<Dr_Willis> They need a animationof a little penguin walking across the screen with the notifications in a flag....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<malnilion> Ali_, you should be able to see which device is being used if you go to Sound Preferences and look at the Hardware tab.
<Dr_Willis> and yes - its gettting past my bedtime...
 * Dr_Willis is tired and gettting silly
<snek> what's the default user for karmic livecd? want to ssh into the machine
<Dr_Willis> Is ssh even installed on the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> check in the /home/ to see what their name is.
<arand> I'd guess it's ubuntu normally...
<malnilion> Brian, did that command I posted get the ball rolling on your updates again?
<snek> lol it's ubuntu.. should have guessed
<Brian> i got a error i think i did dpkg-config insted of --config
<snek> just ran users
<Brian> still command not found
<snek> and no, ssh server is not installed, but you can aptitude install ssh without problems after you've booted the cd
<maco> Brian: er yeah "dpkg --configure -a" would be the right way, sorry
<malnilion> If it says command dpkg not found, you have a really broken system.
<Ali_> malnilion, where can i find that pls?
<commander_> ubottu where is volume control?
<Brian> ya i think it worked
<Brian> after the command nothing happened like it should  now im updating
<malnilion> Ali_, there should be two ways, you can right click the volume icon in the tray or you should be able to System>Preferences>Sound
<Ali_> WOOOHOOOOOOOO
<Ali_> thanks malnilion
<Ali_> :D
<Ali_> u da MANNNNNNNNNNNN
<Ali_> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<malnilion> Ali_, working sound?
<Ali_> yep
<Ali_> i lurrrrrrrrrrrve ubuntu
<mbeierl1> man the updates are coming in fast and furious now :)
<Ali_> :D
<Ali_> THANKS
<malnilion> W00t, no problem :)
<Brian> what are you talking about what updates?
<Brian> did they realese new ones
<Brian> for some reason empathy wont change status from hidden to available
<snek> is there anyway to not boot gnome on the livecd but only boot to commandline?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps edit the  boot line. but i forget how you do that on the live cd.. and append 'single' to the end.
<commander_> i need help
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snek> yeah i can't remember what to put in the boot line.. but i'll try single
<malnilion> Maybe add the nosplash option as well.
<Dr_Willis> theres always the hard core 'init=/bin/bash' to append also i recall :)
<malnilion> Brian, you know, I seem to be having trouble setting Empathy to hidden and having it show up on the indicator-applet as such.
<Brian> malnilion: funny i have the opposite problem of making it available from hidden
<malnilion> Brian, is yours set to auto-connect on login?
<Brian> ya i can change it on the app its self but the system tray stays hidden
<virtuald> anyone more than me getting timeouts on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Brian> i think so
<rumpel2> my touchpad won't save its config... any idea?
<virtuald> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/archive.ubuntu.com
<Brian> malnilion: is yours
<malnilion> Brian, yeah.
<malnilion> But that option seems to be broken since I'm always offline when I login.
<cousteau> how long should it take to karmuc UNR to boot on an acer aspire one? it takes 45 seconds on mine, that's a lot
<Pici> !slow | virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<virtuald> hehe
<iwillig> hi guys, i seem to be having an issue with pygtk in the beta version of ubuntu
<iwillig> http://dpaste.com/101580/
<frybye> Hi - I jus installed karmic beta 64bit in a sun virtual box with h-w vertualisation... but karmic does not "see" my nvidia 9400gt card or allow the installaiton of the nvidia drivers and I only have a far too small screen resoloution  - my full-hd 22" screen in "unknown" etc - what now?
<iwillig> any one ecounter this same issue ?
<commander_> hey i need some help .i have no sound on 9.10
<c_korn> frybye: the video card is only emulated
<thiebaude> iwillig, which issue
<c_korn> frybye: you need to install the virtualbox guest additions
<iwillig> thiebaude: http://dpaste.com/101580/
<c_korn> frybye: nvidia drivers won't work
<frybye> c_korn: any way to at least change the resoloution - there is only a 800 x smal and 800 still smaller now?
<frybye> I need 1920 x 1080
<guntbert> frybye: in a VM it doesn't see the "real" hardware - and there is a channel #vbox :-)
<thiebaude> iwillig, not sure yet, getting ready to download 130mb of updates
<frybye> ok - but if it is just a karmic soloution I need to change the res.??
<c_korn> frybye: if you install the guest additions you can resize the window and the screen resolutions will change accordingly
<thiebaude> i should have a new usplash screen hopefully
<frybye> I have not found out how to get the guest additions installed.. found point in vbox menu but nothing happens...?
<malnilion> commander_, you've checked your volume level and sound preferences?
<c_korn> frybye: an iso should get mounted to /media/cdrom0
<raindog> frybye, Check out the vb documentation.  There is a detailed entry for installing the guest additions.
<commander_> yeah
<frybye> ok - thanks for now - i go figure...
<malnilion> commander_, your sound problems are system-wide and not application-related?
<commander_> ?meaning
<paolob> HI guys! I'm trying to use epiphany-gecko in karmic, but if I install epiphany-browser it removes epiphany-gecko for epiphany-webkit. Any workaround?
<malnilion> commander_, is sound working in some problems but not others?
<malnilion> commander_, programs* I mean
<commander_> no none
<commander_> when i go to youtube no sound,songbird no sound
<malnilion> commander_, is this a fresh install?
<commander_> n i got alsa 1.0.20
<csguest> in 9.10, how can i get GDM to stop ignoring and start sourcing my ~/.xinitrc file?
<commander_> of 9.10 beta.yeah. n i dong a partial upgrade too
<commander_> not by choice
<DopeGhot1> Is there a way to have a console larger than 80x25 still?  I tried the vga kernel paramater, and I got a message about it being deprecated before I just got a catatonic black screen
<csguest> i also have a .xsession file that is not being sourced... is this supposed to be .Xsession ?
<malnilion> commander_, your partial upgrade is going on right now?
<Ubuntu2> Oh hey it looks like they fixed the no option to multiboot in grub2 bug. Alpha 6 here I come :)
<commander_> yeah
<RPG_Master> Why do fonts look so funky in Firefox 3.5?
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: alpha6?  Not the beta?
<malnilion> commander_, do you know if pulseaudio is set to updated?
<maginot> Hi. it will be a 9.10 lts version ?
<Ubuntu2> DopeGhot1 On the site they also call it Alpha6 or is that different than the beta?
<Pici> maginot: No, but 10.04 will.
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: Beta 1 came out yesterday, it's a more recent release than α6
<commander_> i dunno how to check it
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Ubuntu2> DopeGhot1: Ok thanks for the info :)
<maginot> hmm ... so for server its better go with 8.04 lts I suppose
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: anytime :)
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: that's where you can get the current (β) release
<Ubuntu2> Thanks.
<cousteau> maginot: you'll be able to upgrade from hardy to lucid without having to stop on intrepid, jaunty or karmic
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: my pleasure :)
<RPG_Master> How do I make my fonts not look ugly in Firefox?
<James147> maginot: it depends on how important the server is, if it doent matter if it goes down every 6 mounths then you can stick with the latest, but any type of server that the publib relay on its best to sue the lts
<Ubuntu2> Does anyone have a torrent link for the Beta1? I'm getting 40k/s here because everyones downloading it.
<Ubuntu2> Actually 19k/s.
<Ubuntu2> Oh nvm I think I found it on the bottom of the page.
<maginot> Hmm okay, thanks
<nemo> http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/fish.png <- see this is why I'd like to get atlantis2
<nemo> now if only I could find the darn source location, I'd just build it myself
<malnilion> Ubuntu2, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ubuntu-9.10-beta-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<gsuveg> re
<malnilion> Ubuntu2, oh wait, that's the dvd
<Ubuntu2> malnilion Does the DVD have more than the cd in packages?
<nemo> git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2
<nemo> bingo
<malnilion> Ubuntu2, I'd assume so, I've never used the DVD to install.
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: I suspect it does, if the size of the image is a lot larger than the CD
<malnilion> Ubuntu2, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<GibbaTheHutt> hi, is anyone aware of sound hitching/farting noises in karmic at all ? (don't have them in jaunty) Main sound is fine, just happens sometimes
<Ubuntu2> Found this online: "The DVD has extra pakcages, more stuff that you probably won't ever need."
<Pici> Ubuntu2: The dvd has at least the universe repository on it.
<Ubuntu2> Hmm... I guess I'll make a dvd soon too. But the cd's almost done so...
<malnilion> Downloading the DVD seems like a waste of bandwidth since most people will never use half the packages.
<DopeGhot1> Is there a way to get a high-res console?  more than 80x25 would be more than welcome.  the vga kernel option isn't playing nice
<paolob> I'm trying to report a bug in launchpad for karmic, but the usual "report a bug" button leads to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, and none of the method suggested works: "ubuntu-bug epiphany-browser" tells me I haven't a genuine ubuntu package . How the hell can I report a bug?!??!?
<paolob> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<commander_> mal where r u i need help with the sound on here
<Ubuntu2> malnilion True
<paolob> unfortunatly  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug leads to the help page, too!!!
<paolob> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<malnilion> commander_, I asked if you knew whether pulse was set to be updated or not. Before we can do anything we need your partial update to finish.
<paolob> !reporting bugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reporting bugs
<Pici> paolob: Thats all the bot knows about bugs, whats the issue?
<commander_> well i had to update again b cause the partial didn't go through
<peol> whoa, getting the media keys volume up/down and mute to work without the hook to pulseaudio was a bit of a pain, had to do my own bash scripts and wrap with notify-osd :P
<SEJeff> peol, Please submit a bug with how you got it to work
<malnilion> commander_, do you have a sound card or are you using integrated?
<Ubuntu2> paolob here: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+filebug?no-redirect
<commander_> it's a laptop.
<peol> SEJeff: Not really a bug, afaik the gnome-volume-control(-applet) doesn't support gstreamer anymore so I guess the link to the mixer is broken without pulseaudio, I just simulated the applets functionality with xbindkeys and bash scripts
<SEJeff> peol, Oh you disabled pulse
<SEJeff> That seems to have become an almost dependency under gnome
<MTecknology> This is interesting- I boot up and gnome-power-manager what's to be a big icon instead of a small one.. not sure why though. If I kill and restart it, it will stay it's 24 size, instead of 48
<SEJeff> MTecknology, Try updating
<MTecknology> SEJeff: alrighty
<peol> Yeah, that crap shouldn't be be default yet, too much cards have bugs (I've had _one_ card working out-of-the-box the last ten times I've done a install [different computers]). The bugs are marked resolved everywhere, and when opening new ones the close them and says they're fixed :P
<SEJeff> peol, I've had 0 problems with pulseaudio since Jaunty
<DopeGhot1> Heck, my audio's been fine since Ibex
<SEJeff> in fact, I am able to stream banshee from my main desktop wirelessly over my network to the mac mini in the living room running ubuntu
<SEJeff> Which I see as pulseaudio being awesome
<peol> hda-intel and a few others has been broken since before Jaunty, a lot of crackling occurring that seems unsolvable, works great with esound+alsa
<peol> I love the idea behind PA and I think it's gonna be great, too many kinks for my taste atm tho
<snek> i fixed my boot problem, i had to chroot my drive and change the /boot/grub/device.map and change (hd0) to /dev/sdd instead of /dev/sda
<SEJeff> peol, Thats fair but can you please file a bug?
<peol> SEJeff: I have, several times
<SEJeff> peol, Ok here is another approach
<malnilion> commander_, what's the output of: lspci | grep "Audio device"
<snek> jaunty worked with just setting UUID's in the menu.lst, howcome karmic is reverting back to /dev/sd* again?
<commander_> dummy output stereo
<SEJeff> Go to Guadec and buy lennart pottering some beer. Then tell him that pulse is broken and he is indebted to you for the beer so he should fix it. Profit!
<malnilion> Really, dummy output?
<peol> SEJeff: I've been in contact with the PA devs too, hopefully they'll get it sorted soon, I'd love to be able to use PA
<snek> or am i forgetting something? :P
<SEJeff> peol, So is your problem in specific how PA interacts with intel sound cards?
<SEJeff> Try the beer method
<SEJeff> Works well in open source
<peol> SEJeff: For my own personal experience, yeah. I gtg, food. And btw, I'm not planning to travel half way around the world to buy a guy some beer :)
<malnilion> commander_, what's the output of aplay -l ?
<Ubuntu2> Well I'll be back after I update to the Beta 1.
<commander_> i dunno the same i gave u i guess
<malnilion> commander_, I'm reading about a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/394500 that may or may not be related to your issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394500 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] processes holding /dev/dsp* or /dev/snd/pcm* cause "pulseaudio: card not found - Null Output / Dummy Output"" [Low,Confirmed]
<commander_> ok
<malnilion> commander_, you don't happen to have the same hardware as described by that user do you?
<commander_> what hardware?
<commander_> i used the same one with the previous versions of ubuntu
<vigo> Do I have to download the Beta or am I already using it?
<cousteau> vigo: did you install the alpha?
<funkyHat> Anyone using a bluetooth headset as a sound device in Karmic?
<vigo> cousteau: Yes
<cousteau> vigo: in case you installed the alpha, the updates will transform it into the beta without having to upgrade or something
<vigo> cousteau: Started on alpha 2 or 3
<cousteau> and the beta into RC and final
<malnilion> commander_, the bug I just posted points to an issue with a modem driver that hogs your sound device. Does your laptop have a built-in modem?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i have problem installing eclipse with karmic because gij-4.2 doesn't exists. Anyone has an idea ?
<vigo> Whew! I have been seeing that the servers are swamped, Thank you.
<commander_> u mean a 56k modem for a phone line?
<malnilion> commander_, yes.
<commander_> yeah but i use broadband for internet comcast
<malnilion> commander_, okay try uninstalling slmodem by doing sudo apt-get remove slmodem
<malnilion> Or through Synaptic.
<malnilion> If you don't have it installed, I'm out of ideas, lol.
<cousteau> rrichie: maybe you can install sun-java6-jre instead
<commander_> can't get the lock
<malnilion> Can't get the lock?
<malnilion> Oh, you can't have Synaptic open and run that apt command at the same time.
<nzmm_> hey how do i get ubuntu one to work?  I click connect, nothing happend
<nzmm_> hey how do i get ubuntu one to work?  I click connect, nothing happens
<malnilion> nzmm_, you need to go through the website at one.ubuntu.com
<nzmm_> ok thnx
<commander_> so just wait til the updates r finished
<malnilion> commander_, yeah, and then before you reboot uninstall slmodem and see if that fixes your issue.
<commander_> ok
<rrichie> cousteau : no it doesn't change anything
<diverse_izzue> &msg NickServ identify uyenuna1
<malnilion> Oh dang, man, you might want to change your password now.
<tormod> :)
<joshposh> haha, now I am the real diverse_izzue
<joshposh> ;)
<Laibsch> Hi, what happened to epiphany-webkit?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/epiphany-webkit exists, but aptitude does not show the package as installable.
<malnilion> Laibsch, that's odd considering I have that very package installed.
<peol> To be honest, these icons look a hell of a lot better then the current ones, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Icon
<Laibsch> malnilion: yes, I thought that was odd.  But http://paste.debian.net/48006/ is what I get
<malnilion> Laibsch, you have all your repos enabled, right?
<malnilion> (Though I think epiphany would be in universe...)
<Laibsch> I think I have the necessary ones
<Laibsch> karmic main universe restricted and multiverse
<Laibsch> plus karmic-security and a few others
<Laibsch> karmic universe should have it, I guess
<Laibsch> strange
<peol> malnilion: Mine is installable, try sudo apt-get install epiphany-webkit-data epiphany-webkit
<rumpel2> lol.... karmic "forgets" my touchpad-config when the screensaver comes up ^^
<Lenin_Cat> dose fglrx work with the beta?
<Laibsch> peol:http://paste.debian.net/48007/
<peol> Laibsch: sudo apt-get update -f
<diverse_izzue> i was hit by bug #439784, can anyone think of a way how to recover without reinstalling?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439784
<junkY_San> hey, i did a dist-upgrade yesterday and now i get no x-server after a reboot until i manually restart the kdm service
<malnilion> Woo, big netsplit.
<paolob> Anyone knows whether is it wanted that epihany-webkit's executable is "epiphany" while epiphany-gecko's is "epiphany-gecko? I'd find better that the executables share the same name
<malnilion> paolob, do you have both installed?
<paolob> malnilion, you cannot install both, installing one removes the other
<Laibsch> diverse_izzue: boot from USB or CD?
<diverse_izzue> Laibsch: thats how im here now
<diverse_izzue> then what
<Laibsch> I'm not exactly sure about the problem
<malnilion> paolob, afaik the epiphany command is really just a link to either epiphany-gecko or epiphany-webkit based on what's installed.
<Laibsch> But I guess you want to recreate whatever is broken in grub
<Laibsch> Maybe "sudo update-grub" is already enough
<malnilion> paolob, also afaik epiphany-webkit is the future.
<paolob> malnilion, actually epiphany-gecks doesn't provide a "epiphany" command linking to epiphany-gecko, but only a epiphany-browser -> epiphany-gecko
<malnilion> Sounds like a packaging issue.
<paolob> malnilion, imo epiphany-webkit still has too many problems: in one day I found 2 rendering bugs
<Nafai> I thought epiphany was actually a game, and epiphany-browser was the browser
<commander__> mal partial upgrade is done
<commander__> what next?
<malnilion> commander__, okay, in Synaptic remove sl-modem-daemon if it is installed.
<kane77> hi, I just upgraded to karmic, only one issue.. before if I clicked to top part of scroll bar on touchpad it did middle-click, now this doesn't work, where can I set it?
<malnilion> paolob, yeah epiphany-webkit is still rough around the edges for sure. It's fast as heck, though.
<commander__> done
<malnilion> commander__, reboot and cross your fingers :P
<rumpel2> kane77, also have problems with touchpad ... it forgets custom-configs.... (system->pref->touchpad (i guess))
<kane77> rumpel2, system->pref->mouse and touchpad tab, but there's no setting for this.. and I don't even know what to look for, since in previous versions the middle click worked out of the box
<mshooshtari> I'm having difficulty with vpnc, the network manager interface does not allow me to use the local connection as the default gateway.
<mshooshtari> the check box that says to only use the vpn for it's network just keeps greying back out even after checking and saving.
<vigo> rumpel2: Is it set in ..uhmm, chmod?
<vigo> wait, let me check that to be certain.
<malnilion> commander_, any luck?
<commander_> Mal we have sound!!woohoo!!
<rumpel2> vigo, well.. i will look for a config-file in /etc/ or so ... tnx
<commander_> thank u thank u thank u
<malnilion> commander_, no problem, man, you might want to subscribe to that bug if you ever think you'll want to use your modem :)
<commander_> fo sure
<commander_> i just reported a bug to tham about it
<junkY_San> could it be that since a recent udpate the initscript management has changed?
<vigo> rumpel1: Did you say on Suspend?
<nick125> Hmm..anyone here know of a repository that has Virtualbox 3.0 for Karmic amd64?
<rumpel2> vigo, did "chmod u-w ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/%gconf.xml" ... hope this will work...
<Dai> probably virtualbox's
<vigo> rumpel2: whoops, did you say on Suspend
<rumpel2> vigo, no... screensaver... or at least after some time without user interaction...
<nick125> Dai: I'll double check, but I think they only go up to Jaunty
<vigo> rumpel2: That looks like a workable code,
<Dai> hmm...  yeah, with karmic not out yet, they're probably not up to date yet :\  you *might* try searching for a PPA, but then you're probably looking at the OSE version.  did karmic not move to 3.0 as the default?
<vigo> rumpel2: I also found this on Suspend, is a Xorg setting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029704
<nick125> Dai: I've tried to install virtualbox-3.0 and it says there isn't a candidate version available
<rumpel2> vigo, "HOWTO: Run a Program or Windows Screen Saver when System is Idle" ? o.O#
<joshposh_> diverse_izzue, has your problem been solved already?
<paolob> Guys, I think epihany-webkit shouldn't be mandatory in karmic, it's still in early beta stages, karmic must be stable, epiphany-webkit is very rough
<diverse_izzue> joshposh_: no
<diverse_izzue> working at it...
<diverse_izzue> im chrooted into my hdd from a live cd
<joshposh_> diverse_izzue, why dont you try the commands in comment 2 of the bug report #439784
<Dai> paolob: so it shouldn't even be available?  firefox is still the default browser, and none of them are "mandatory"
<paolob> Dai, no, the problem is that epiphany-gecko is removed for epiphany-webkit in the update, and it shouldn't be! Karmic shouldn't impose a beta package (epiphany-webkit) in substitution of a stable one (epiphany-gecko)
<Dai> hmm
<diverse_izzue> joshposh_: joshposh_ i just reinstalled grub-pc from live cd, lets see if that helped
<Laibsch> I still don't even have epiphany-webkit among the installable packages
<Guest21681> hey
<Laibsch> even after "sudo aptitude update -f"
<Laibsch> very strange
<Guest21681> was sent here from ubuntu-bugs
<Guest21681> lemme repaste what i was saying
<Guest21681> trying to install with wubi (the one included in ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso at / level) and it wants to donwload karmic-desktop-amd64.iso instead..
<Guest21681> did someone for get to recompile wubi to use the beta naming intead of the daily build ?
<Guest21681> man filing bugs
<Guest21681> hum?
<Guest21681> =)
<Guest21681> any commandline option for wubi ?
<anger> Hi!
<anger> Has others had problems with kdm?
<Guest21681> define kdm
<Guest21681> hum not me
<paolob> Dai, I opened a bug about that  #440857
<Guest21681> :)
<rumpel2> where can i open bugs?
<arand> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<paolob> rumpel2, from your application, menu Help -> report a bug
<cousteau> gl-117 is segfaulting... could anyone confirm?
<rumpel2> cool :)
<rumpel2> tnx
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vigo> That one shows the correct way, sorta to report those.
<Guest21681> ubuntu-bug wubi
<Guest21681> lol
<Dai> Guest21681: from a terminal.
<Guest21681> i know
<Guest21681> but i cant even install it in the first place
<Dai> Guest21681: but since you're installing from windows, you'll probably have to take the manual route :)
<frybye> running beta in a sun virtual box - makes a good impression - well done folks...
<Guest21681> yeah
<Guest21681> i don't mind installing it
<Guest21681> but i need the wubi method to work for nusers to be able to try it too..
<cousteau> when I gdb gl-117, it says it segfaulted in glViewport() from /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<readonlz> i upgraded to 9.10 and now cannot boot. it says my file system is read only, what to do
<NoelJB> can you boot a Live CD or into the recovery console and fsck?
<readonlz> i am in a live cd now
<readonlz> i tried fscking, but i guess im doing it wrong because it didnt help
<frybye> which update notification system is used in karmix - the one like hardy default or the one like jaunty default?
<frybye> e e karmic I mean...
<readonlz> any ideas?
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/mydesktop2.jpeg <- why atlantis2 should be in ubuntu plugins :-p
<duffydack> eww. Ive never understood why anyone would want a fishtank on their desktop
<duffydack> if real life ones couldnt get any more boring, along comes a compiz plugin
<nemo> duffydack: its fun
<reportingsjr> duffydack: .... I have a fish tank and I like it quite a lot so speak for yourself.
<nemo> duffydack: real life ones are fun too
<nemo> reportingsjr: he's just trolling.
<duffydack> whatever works for you
<solistic> just trying to upgrade to 9.10 and getting "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"? What how to cicumvent this? Any ideas?
<readonlz> solistic: try to change the server
<nemo> reportingsjr: I have a 5" cichlid in my tank :)
<solistic> readonlz: like en..?
<duffydack> nemo,  I`m giving my opinion... its the first thing Ive said since I logged in 7 hours ago..  plz....
<readonlz> yes. i couldnt upgrade from my croatian server so i tried slovakian
<readonlz> but i cannot boot into my system since the upgrade
<readonlz> that is why i am here
<reportingsjr> nemo: I have a 5" cichlid in my 20g.. a pleco :D
<Guest21681> yeah
<solistic> readonlz: argh, maybe I should wait until it is stable...
<reportingsjr> nemo: I just bought 6 zebra danios to add to my little school. I love it!
<Guest21681> i fixed my "bug"
<Laibsch> Anybody else having problems with avi video files being displayed as blue rectangles only?  bug 402019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402019 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "video is a blue rectangle only" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402019
<Laibsch> I've been having that issue for a while now
<Guest21681> well not fixed but worked around it..
<Laibsch> I think i had it in jaunty, too
<readonlz> anyone know how to stop the 'read only file system' error on booting?
<readonlz> it also says that it cannot remove /forcefsck file, but when i check from live cd, tehre is no such file
<solistic> readonlz: how did you change the mirror, with update-manager or in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Guest21681> wubi.exe --skipmd5check enables me to use the iso i extracted wubi from instead of it downloading today's karmic-desktop-amd64.iso bleh
<readonlz> solistic: within update-manager
<Guest21681> still waiting on launchpad to send me an email..
<Guest21681> don't call us we'll call you sort of thing..
<Guest21681> lol
<SEJeff> Guest21681, Don't bother with wubi, it will setup dual boot for you
<Guest21681> i know what it does
<Guest21681> but less knowledgeable users need to be able to use it too :)
<Guest21681> i ususally get "uh what? commandline? do i need to install that? " from users.. so wubi is good alternative for them to try out ubuntu a little
<Guest21681> so fixing it will help bridging a technical gap few of us realize still exists ;)
<martinx_> Guys, I can't install the Karmic beta server on my HP Proliant!! I try the i386 and the amd64 versions... but there is still a lot of "IO errors"... anyone knows something about issues with Karmic on HP Proliant servers
<mauri> after latest software repositories update, the system is too slow, i dont understand why.....
<martinx_> I'm changed the CDROM device, I disable the onboard RAID, I change the harddisc from internal to a USB one... but every time, the Kernel says a lot of IO Errors... with Debian Lenny I do not see any error on that hardware.
<martinx_> Can I pass some option to Linux from the CD boot menu?!
<solistic> readonlz: thx
<readonlz> i have a "read only file system' error upon booting since the upgrade to 9.10. any idaes?
<guntbert> martinx_: my first guess: your iso image is borked, did you md5sum it?
<tormod> martinx_, which device gives IO errors?
<tormod> readonlz, does it stop the boot, or is it just a message?
<solistic> I realized, that with the live cd the choosed keyboard layout (with F3 on bootup) will not be used in X. I choosed dvorak but still qwrty was used... Is there a ticket on the topic?
<rohan> why do the karmic beta release notes specify upstart as a new feature? upstart has been in use by ubuntu from 8.04 if i'm not wrong..?
<martinx_> guntbert, sure! the same problem occur since alpha5, alpha6 and now with beta... but I'll cheit again now with md5...
<readonlz> tormod: it completely kills the boot and then restarts
<martinx_> tormod, let me see in another room, 1 minute, please...
<mauri> after latest software repositories update, the system is too slow, i dont understand why.....
<mshooshtari> Is anybody familiar with VPNC?
<frybye> I don't seem to be able to connect to ubuntu-one - am logged into launchpad etc - perhaps because I am in a sun virtualbox???
<martinx_> s/cheit/check it/
<tormod> readonlz, is it like bug 427822?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<readonlz> tormod: not really. the only thing it says is "Read only file system" Cannot remove /forcefsck
<tormod> readonlz, I haven't tried this myself, but take a look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/OMGBroken
<MaximLevitsky1> main server for updates hosed?
<readonlz> tormod: i/ll try
<holmser> still having some issues installing the beta
<mauri> yes
<holmser> is there a way to purge all of the downloaded packages and redownload them?
<tormod> holmser, apt-get clean ?
<holmser> thanks
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky1: not hosed but under heavy load
<mauri> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Somma hash non corrispondente
<reportingsjr> If I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 how do I clear the cache of dled files? My first attempt to dl 9.10 was halted most of the way through and now my system will not upgrade. I think it is a corrupt cached file.
<reportingsjr> whoops
<reportingsjr> just read holmser's question :D
<holmser> yeah... it worked so far. I'll let you know if it will upgrade fully this time
<reportingsjr> holmser: pain in the arse isn't it?
<holmser> getting there...
<Guest21681> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stapel> How do I upgrade from alpha6 to beta? Do I have to run sudo update-manager -d?
<tormod> stapel, no just normal update
<tormod> mauri, try "apt-get update" again
<robertj> hrmm, I keep getting an error that gnome-settings-daemon WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<robertj> any idea?
<stapel> how do i know if i'm on beta?
<Ubuntu2> Back from updating to the beta and eating lunch.
<arand> stapel: throughout the development phase all "releases" are rolling, if you have the latest updates, you have the latest release, whatevere it might be, no specific action required...
<stapel> thanx
<holmser> still no dice
<holmser> after downloading it just spits out y's
<holmser> any ideas?
<joshua__> are the downloads for 9.10 really bogged down?
<rcaskey> doh, but i get the error (gnome-settings-daemon:6995): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<guntbert> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<joshua__> guntbert, i am not in a hurry i was just wondering
<diverse_izzue> hi all. my gdm seems to hang as soon as it shows the login screen, i cannot move my mouse pointer. does that ring a bell with someone?
<joshua__> guntbert, i am content running the alpha for now
<diverse_izzue> joshua__: i have the grub problem solved, installed grub1 from live cd
<SEJeff> stapel, can /etc/issue
<Ubuntu2> joshua I went under System->Administration->Software sources and changed my mirror and everything downloaded fast.
<SEJeff> and if it says karmic then just update via apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade or via synaptic
<guntbert> joshua__: I didn't mean "patience", but it hinders regular updates for all versions...
<mauri> tormod: now it works
<joshua__> I just wanted to make sure it wasn't my INTERNET that was broke'
<tormod> holmser, what spits out y's?
<joshua__> Larry the Computer guy spits out y's
<holmser> the apt-get dist-upgrade... after the files are downloaded
<tormod> diverse_izzue, is it really hung, or is just missing mouse?
<diverse_izzue> tormod: keyboard doesn\t work either
<tormod> holmser, weird, can you paste-bin the terminal window?
<holmser> downloads, extracts templates, preconfiguring packages, then just spits out ys
<joshua__> o-0
<tormod> diverse_izzue, can you switch do a VT?
<tormod> *to
<joshua__> wow this is almost as bad as when MS released win7...
<tormod> holmser, sounds like a bug in one of the installation sctipts
<diverse_izzue> tormod: ill try but anyway my system is such a mess maybe reinstalling is better...
<joshua__> Tbe beta that is...
<guntbert> holmser: is that in a virtual machine?
<joshua__> are partial upgrades bad?
<guntbert> joshua__: avoid them
<holmser> http://pastebin.com/m41ffac37
<joshua__> ok, how come guntbert?
<mauri> tormod: I've have a questio. when the final release of karmic will be released, DO I have to reinstall all or will it be enought to update with apt-get upgrade?
<mauri> tormod: will i have the same result?
<guntbert> joshua__: they tend to make things worse - better type sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, mostly it will resolve after a few days
<MaximLevitsky1> mauri, I already updated my desktop 4 times
<MaximLevitsky1> mauri: first one was 7.04
<holmser> no virtual machine...
<maxflax> Got problem with my networkmanager - it wont manage my wifi after upgrade to Karmic - but it's running..
<guntbert> holmser: ok, then its a different problem from the one I encountered some time ago
<maxflax> it says "wifi mode is deactivated"
<mauri> MaximLevitsky1: Im referring to karmic release of the end of octobrt
<tormod> holmser, try a "apt-get upgrade" first (no packages removed/added)
<joshua__> so the sudo safe upgrade is ok?
<holmser> already did
<joshua__> or whatever the command was
<MaximLevitsky1> mauri: I guess it will be same as usual
<holmser> is there a way to point my repos back to jaunty if I can't get it installed?
<MaximLevitsky1> mauri: I use 9.10 in my laptop, updated from 9.04
<holmser> other than manually?
<tormod> holmser, reverting a release is difficult
<mauri> MaximLevitsky1: ok it was just a question
<janisozaur> oh, i see. i /quit
<holmser> it hasn't actually installed anything on my machine...
<holmser> it won't get that far
<holmser> did you read the pastebin?
<mark_> Can someone please tell me how to perminently change the policy on authorising local hard disks on starting Karmic.. I have to 'open' them and type my password.  If I forget my friends cannot log in remotely to access the files =)
<NoelJB> joshua__, you are probably asking about sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<yofel> hm, anybody an idea how to fix that 'last mount time in the future' thing? Had to boot my jaunty flash drive for a moment and now karmic has the wrong time
<joshua__> yes i am, is it okay?
<joshua__> well it doesn't matter now i am doing it lol
<tormod> holmser, this was your first try? then you can revert to jaunty in sources.list
<rcaskey> I'm getting lots and lots of Warning **: Connection failed, reconnecting... from various gnome apps
<NoelJB> joshua__, NO!!! LOL <<grin>> Go for it.
<joshua__> really? it is bad?
<NoelJB> joshua__, not as far as I know.  :-)
<durt> yofel, does it not ask you to run fsck?
<joshua__> oh okay
<guntbert> !who | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tormod> yofel, should be fixed now with the kernel
<joshua__> thanks ubottu
<holmser> well, its actually my 6th try, but all with the same result
<mauri> tormod: Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main libglib2.0-0 2.22.1-0ubuntu1
<mauri>   404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<yofel> tormod: ok, i'll try again then
<tormod> mauri, run update again, I guess the it.archive is just being updated
<NoelJB> maxflax, for nm specific issues, you might do better on #nm
<tormod> holmser, revert to jaunty in sources.list and make sure everything is ok
<tormod> never mind
<mark_> Anyone got any idea?
<maxflax> NoelJB - thought considering it broke when going up to Karmic it belonged in here
<NoelJB> maxflax, perhaps, but since I don't see any of the developers on here, and I know that I've worked with them there (including making some of the fixes, myself) ...
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> just touching and leaving. busy night :)
<test34> Anyone successully installed skype on 64 bit? I get: "dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor" when trying to install the 64bit .deb I got from skype.com
<mauri> Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2_1.4.1-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<maxflax> NoelJB - thought I might just be a settings issue or something I have to adjust in config file or something
<BUGabundo> yeah many mirrors overload
<maxflax> NoelJB - but I can check in that chan
<mauri> im not able to download updates from 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<mark_> Can anyone help.. I am called None, that aint nice :) how do I change it please, its there when i log in (as None) and its on 'About me' but i cant seem to change it
<NoelJB> test34, yes, ages ago.  direct from Skype
<test34> NoelJB, you have karmic 64 bit beta?
<NoelJB> yes
<test34> did you install this file: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<NoelJB> using dpkg
<reportingsjr> mauri: server is probably overloaded. Try changing servers. To do this click the "settings" button at the bottom of the update manager window and then click on the far left tab. Where it says something like "download from server" select that dropdown and click other. A window will pop up and on the right there should be a choose best server button. Click this then wait. Close out when that has selected a server and close out of the settings wi
<maxflax> NoelJB - is't very quiet in that channel Im afraid.. you don't have any clue why the networkmanager can't see my wifi anymore
<test34> NoelJB, I get an error with gdebi, I will try dpkg
<NoelJB> maxflax, not offhand.  Do the logs help?  What I do is kill network manager and restart it from a command line with --no-daemon so that I can look at the output while working.
<test34> NoelJB, worked fine with dpkg, thanks
<maxflax> NoelJB - what is the command to start it from bash?
<maxflax> NoelJB - im killing the NetworkManager procees but it comes popping up again by it self
<stsm> if i install 9.10 beta i can update to the actual release right?
<sebsebseb> that's the general idea
<sebsebseb> however it might not be quite the case, might end up with an issue
<BUGabundo> stsm: yes
<sebsebseb> which gives you a reason to do a clean install of the final
<Ubuntu2> I thought you could update to the actual release too.
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: short answer: you can
<stsm> i dont like to reinstall OSes every month :p
<Ubuntu2> The whole channels quitting?
<Ubuntu2> DopeGhot1 I thought so. Just making sure since someone else was asking.
<stsm> someone said that using the alternate cd makes it possible
<DopeGhot1> Ubuntu2: stsm: You *should* be ably to just use update-manager to upgrade from α to β to RC to release, but if something goes pear-shaped, that may prevent the upgrade process from working
<stsm> DopeGhot1, ok so in short you're all 90% sure it wont be a problem, but there is allways a chance for problems?
<stsm> because i dont mind taking that risk
<slacker_nl> stsm: i think in 1% of the cases an upgrade goes beserk
<stsm> if it goes wrong reintalling is fine, but if i know in advance theres a large chance i would have to reinstall anyway...
<guntbert> stsm: this is still beta software - what measure of stability do you expect?
<stsm> guntbert, none lol
<Guest21681> well
<Guest21681> there
<stsm> desktop usage
<Guest21681> i dun it
<Guest21681> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/440927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440927 in ubuntu "9.10 beta wubi.exe wants another iso than the one it is extracted from" [Undecided,New]
 * stsm pukes on wubi
<Guest21681> lol
<darthanubis> I have to mount -a after desktop is up to have 2 of my 3 LVM XFS partitions mount. Why?
<Guest21681> is needed if you want the takeover to work :p
<stsm> virtualbox :p
<MTecknology> This is interesting- I boot up and gnome-power-manager what's to be a big icon instead of a small one.. not sure why though. If I kill and restart it, it will stay it's 24x24 instead of 48x48
<guntbert> stsm: there will be no *single* one step to the final release - if you keep your beta up do date with updates you will have RC and finally karmic - *if* your system doesn't get broken in the meantime
<stsm> guntbert, yeah of course, if it breaks its no problem, its just that i wasnt gonna do it if i was sure it would break in advance
<stsm> so how is 9.10? ok or still pretty buggy?
<MTecknology> stsm: aside from using gentoo for a while, I found karmic pretty much stable from the start
<MTecknology> ... except for a little kernel hiccup
<stsm> what are the nicest new or updated things in your opinions?
<stsm> ah nice sounds promising :)
<pwnguin> stsm: updated sgt-puzzles!
<guntbert> stsm: of course its buggy - but I'm runnung it in a VM since alpha2 - several problems - failures to boot - but the system still lives
<slacker_nl> for me personally, kde 4.3.x
<stsm> i use ubuntu (and linux in general) since 2006 but i never tried a beta so
<stsm> not sure what to epect :p
<MTecknology> grub2 on new installs, ext4 default, updated packages, hal is being removed, not a whole lost else
<stsm> expect
<slacker_nl> it totally changed my mind about kde4
<pwnguin> upstart
<stsm> slacker_nl, i've allways used gnome and i like it for desktops/laptops
<reportingsjr> stsm: betas are fairly stable. Not completely, but fairly. The more people that use a beta the better because that means more bugs are found for the main release. :)
<MaximLevitsky> Did anybody notice that notifications from NM are queued?
<MTecknology> nice, updated gcc
<stsm> reportingsjr, yeah good point
<slacker_nl> stsm: basicly you get a newer, bleeding edge ubuntu version, that something requires you to think before you act :)
<reportingsjr> stsm: even better if you help fix bugs! :D
<slacker_nl> stsm: you asked what I liked about karmic ;)
<stsm> reportingsjr, besides ill be getting a supernice laptop soon, ill get 9.04 on that one and 9.10 on the desktop
<stsm> desktop will become my second best computer then lol
<MTecknology> This round 9.10 ~= 9.04
<guntbert> stsm: as I said: in a VM - I don't take risks with the system I'm working on - I usually wait a week or two after "final" before I upgrade my "real" system
<reportingsjr> stsm: there ya go! 9.10 is supposed to be way faster though. I am currently upgrading.
<reportingsjr> stsm: for a core 2 duo (not sure the speed and such) with 2gb ram (not sure of specifics again) boot time was around 15s in a VM.
<stsm> guntbert, i dont mind i got backups of important data so everything can break
<maxflax> How do one fix a broken Networkmanager.. it won't see my wifi anymore
<stsm> :)
<reportingsjr> stsm: give me about 30m-1h and I can tell you how it runs on my laptop. hehe
<NoelJB> maxflax, I believe that you need to use service network-manager stop now (upstart change)
<stsm> reportingsjr, good luck upgrading :-p
<MaximLevitsky> Suppose I connect to a network, then connect again, again.. then I see the notications about connection one after another
<MaximLevitsky> One expires, other shown
<MTecknology> MaximLevitsky: file a bug probably
<reportingsjr> stsm: thank you much!
<MaximLevitsky> MTecknology: that I soon do, but does that happen to any of you?
<MTecknology> I don't use network manager
<maxflax> NoelJB ok
<reportingsjr> MaximLevitsky: did you search for this issue in the bug tracker?
<MaximLevitsky> not yet
<MTecknology> I keep wanting to do 'emerge -s' instead of 'aptitude search' ....
<maxflax> <MTecknology> what do you use then
<MTecknology> MaximLevitsky: wicd
<reportingsjr> MaximLevitsky: hahaha, gentoo?
<MTecknology> brokwn tab complete?
<andreo> hello, while updating ubuntu to 9.10 i experienced a problem with xserver-xorg
<andreo> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/ups
<MTecknology> ya, I used gentoo on this laptop a little while. My setup of Ubuntu didn't give much perfromance difference
<MaximLevitsky> reportingsjr: what gentoo,? I use ubuntu.
<andreo> what does ti mean?
<maxflax> <MTecknology> tried it.. never got wicd working very well.. buggy
<MaximLevitsky> I mean I know about gentoo, but I am not using it yet
<reportingsjr> MaximLevitsky: sorry, bad tab complete. MTecknology: Just got that, wrong tab complete. :) yeah, you moving back from gentoo?
<MTecknology> MaximLevitsky: Type "MT" and hit <tab> ;)
<Max> Hi Can anybody tell me how I can have a ubuntu usb with only browser?
<Guest97598> Hi Can anybody tell me how I can have a ubuntu usb with only browser?
<Trizicus> how do I switch from PulseAudio to ALSA?
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: you don't
<BUGabundo> why would you want that?
<test34> Trizicus, uninstall pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> you can pasupend
<Trizicus> pasupend?
<BUGabundo> test34: don't be naïve
<test34> Trizicus, and it should automatically switch to alsa
<MTecknology> ooh - I was looking at the new usplash online - pretty
<Guest97598> Where can I get a minimal install of ubuntu just enough to run Chrome or Firefox?
<test34> BUGabundo, why suspend if you don't want it?
<Trizicus> Why don't I want to stop using PA?
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: cause the entire OS is  looking for it
<Trizicus> i want to disable it temporarily for wine...
<Trizicus> is PA under LKMs?
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: that's why I told you about pasuspend
<maxflax> NoelJB - started the NM without deamon and pasted the out put in a bin.. can u see if u see anything strange.. http://pastebin.com/m10219976
<Trizicus> that's all you said though lol i was confused what it meant
<Trizicus> what is pasuspend?
<Trizicus> no command for it, and cannot install
<Trizicus> pasuspender i presume
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: pasuspend is part of PA
<BUGabundo> right that
<BUGabundo> :D
<Trizicus> yea but it's pasuspender lol
<BUGabundo> it will temporarilly stop PA for an app to run on alsa
<Trizicus> so do I need to pipe the app to this?
<NoelJB> maxflax, sorry, but I actually need to sign out in a few, and make a 225 drive.
<NoelJB> 225 mile
<test34> I fixed my pulseaudio by installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<maxflax> NoelJB - ok.. but found one strange thing.. it says.. (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2)
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: $pasuspend APPNAME I think
<Trizicus> how do I use pasuspender
<Trizicus> ok i'll give it a shot
<maxflax> NoelJB - whats a reason 2
<BUGabundo> Trizicus: your man for this is dtchen. not sure he is active
<NoelJB> maxflax, yes, and I've have to look that up in the source code.
<maxflax> ok
<Trizicus> i'll try to figure it out until then :D
<maxflax> NoelJB - well, google is my friend they say. Have a nice drive
<skath_> I want my machine to use a mirror in sources.list.d as its primary source for new packages, and hit the official sources in sources.list only if a package is not available on the mirror (the mirror falls behind often).  My system prefers sources.list over sources.list.d/mirror.list, is there a way to change the preference?
<skath_> us.archive.ubuntu is so slow the past few days :~(
<Martyn> skath : Use mirrors .. and torrents
<skath_> There are no torrents of the .deb files and I'm not interested in the ISO
<skath_> I am using a mirror, like I said, but most mirrors don't have the most recent version of every packages so I get lots of 404s
<solistic> trayer is gone. What to use as an alternative with Xmonad? Any ideas?
<alokito> why does the package information take a long time to download in karmic? it downloads almost 8 mb on each refresh but in jaunty i had to download only a few kbs
<skath_> I want apt to pull the packages from the mirrors, except when there is a 404, then it should pull it from the overloaded official server
<Martyn> skath : That will fix itself shortly
<Martyn> there's a lot of replication going on ...
<skath_> alokito, the amount of package info you need to download is roughly proportional to the number of updates available.  Jaunty is stable and has very few updates.  Karmic is under development and has lots of updates
<braindev> can anyone tell me whether the intel graphics bug also applies to the 855GM chipset?
<braindev> got hardware, would test
<darthanubis> intel is intel, test
<alokito> skath_: ok, thanks
<Trizicus> BUGabundo: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<braindev> i am completely new to this... where can i get the daily build live cd? or which one would you recommend for testing?
<test34> Ubuntu should follow pulseaudio's perfect setup if they want to use pulseaudio
<test34> braindev, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/9.10/
<iceroot> karmic beta von working with current vbox (3.06)? always restart the x-server at start/login
<darthanubis> braindev, asking for links here is usually pointless when GOOGLE will render them much faster than someone can type
<darthanubis> I ask in a futile attempt at an answer. 90% I don't get one in IRC channel. Then I google and have several answers immediately. I then learned to search google FIRST.
<skath_> Martyn, I know the problem will fix itself shortly, I'm using the current problem as an excuse to learn about apt, that's why I ask the question
<darthanubis> Hope that helps since you said you were new to this
<darthanubis> See watch this..
<darthanubis> I have to mount -a after desktop is up to have 2 of my 3 LVM XFS partitions mount. Why?
<braindev> you are right, but i wondered that the links i have found for the DAILY build is as of 2009-09-29
<AlanBell> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MaximLevitsky> soren: do you still maintain libmms?
<darthanubis> Daily means Daily
<DopeGhot1> darthanubis: pastebin your dmsg, there may be a note in there as to why they're failing to mount.
<darthanubis> DopeGhot1, there is nothing there but acknowledgement of the one XFS partition mounting
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mountall/+bug/432620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432620 in mountall "needs to load (or wait for) filesystem modules e.g. xfs" [Medium,Incomplete]
<CydeSwype> trying to figure out if my issue with compiz has already been logged in launchpad...do i have to find the compiz package in launchpad to find that sort of bug?
<DopeGhot1> darthanubis: ugly hackish fix:  put mount -a into /etc/rc.local
<braindev> @darthanubis: thatś why i was wondering: file ages of the iso images state 2009-09-29
<darthanubis> DopeGhot1, I'll pass onthat hideous hack
<scyx> is there a release schedule for the Karmic Ubuntu Moblin Remix yet? I guess the final will drop a few months after Karmic?
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8042790#post8042790
<ign0ramus> i'm probably missing something simple here, but on a fully updated Karmic using kernel 2.6.31-11-generic, kdm never autostarts. It logs me in to a tty in which I can start kdm to log in, but not automatically. Using 2.6.31-10, i don't have this issue. any thoughts?
<Xgates>  under Software Sources, community-maintained open source software (universe) is checked but when I do a search in Synpatic for either xchat or cheese nothing comes up
<Martyn> with the new upstart replacing init ... what is the correct method to boot Ubuntu in single user now with grub-2 replacing grub?
<Martyn> for an emergency boot...
<Xgates> Now I'm not a big Ubuntu user, more from Slackware, but I wanted to try Karmic and when I look online I see that Xchat and Cheese are listed in Universe, so in the Software Sources if community-maintained open source software (universe) is checked then this is all I need?
<reportingsjr> If I ran apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to 9.10 do I just restart after it updated all of the correct packages?
<ign0ramus> reportingsjr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<dabbler> apt-cache search xchat
<reportingsjr> ign0ramus: so yes, restart.
<reportingsjr> ign0ramus: I didn't use the gui.
<Xgates> can someone please tell me why Xchat is not showing up in Synaptic?
<reportingsjr> ign0ramus: thank you :)
<ign0ramus> reportingsjr, yes, but i've never used 'dist-upgrade' to upgrade :/
<ign0ramus> Xgates, I assume you've updated your sources after enabling them?
<Xgates> I thought you don't need to change anything because Universe is enabled by default
<ign0ramus> Xgates, 'apt-cache policy xchat' shows: " 500 http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu karmic/universe Packages " (i'm using the MIT servers)
<Xgates> sorry what?
<ign0ramus> Xgates, first do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Xgates> ok
<maxflax> Networkmanager won't manage my wifi.. says NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2). what does it mean and how do I fix it
<ign0ramus> Xgates, now does 'sudo apt-get install xchat' work?
<alokito> how much speed are you getting in karmic apt? right now im getting 3 kbps :|
<ign0ramus> alokito, change servers ;)
<alokito> ign0ramus: does all the servers have same updatest at the same time as the main?
<alokito> updates*
<Trizicus> some updates I cannot check to install why is this?
<Xgates> ign0ramus: ok well for now I'm just looking in Synaptic to see if Xchat will show up in there if I do a search and it doesn't
<ign0ramus> alokito, that's a good question. immediately? maybe not. within hours? most likely.
<ign0ramus> Xgates, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<alokito> ign0ramus: well I want the updates as soon as they are released
<yofel_> alokito: the mirrors are synchronized with the main server every some hours, so they're always a bit behind main
<ign0ramus> alokito, then stick with Main and suffer under the load :)
<dtchen> guys and gals, please use mirrors.
<ign0ramus> dtchen, +1 ... but whatever happened to the 'find the fastest server' feature?
<topyli> i seem to have it
<Trizicus> When I check for updates in ubuntu I cannot select to install some of them, why is this?
<alokito> lol, ok :)
<topyli> Trizicus, they depend on packages that don't exist yet. try again tomorrow
<ign0ramus> Trizicus, if updates are being held back, its because dependencies cannot currently be resolved
<ign0ramus> Trizicus, often, this can be circumvented using 'dist-upgrade', but i don't recommend it.
<ign0ramus> Trizicus, here's some good reading: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Some_upgrades_show_packages_being_kept_back
<Xgates> ign0ramus:  http://pastebin.com/m4e775168
<maxflax> NoelJB - well, google is my friend they say. Have a nice drive
<maxflax> Networkmanager won't manage my wifi.. says NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2). what does it mean and how do I fix it
<braindev> one should drill apt-get to use torrent, too ;)
<ign0ramus> Xgates, yes, you definitely have Universe enabled. The only thing i can think of is that xchat or cheese require dependencies which reside in repos you do not have enabled.
<grigris> hi with what c ommand i make upgrade to 9.10
<alokito> grigris: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ign0ramus> Xgates, come to think of it, I'm almost positive that Cheese requires some gstreamer plugins that are in Restricted or Multiverse or something.
<grigris> thnk u
<Xgates> ign0ramus: Software Source has everything checked and I didn't think Xchat needed anything special
<yofel_> grigris: if you want to update from jaunty then use 'update-manager -c -d'
<grigris> ok
<yofel> giesen: or 'update-manager -d' if you want to use the GUI
<ign0ramus> Xgates, well, a quick and dirty way to check is to uncomment your other sources that are blocked, update, and see if you can install.
<Xgates> ign0ramus: but Xchat is available by default in Jaunty
<reportingsjr> I have a boot time (from bios to login) of about 40-50 seconds for 9.10. 2.0 GHz core 2 duo and 2gb of ram. Is this expected?
<Xgates> ign0ramus: I didn't check anything in Software Sources, the FIRST thing I did was just do a search for Xchat and nothing
<ign0ramus> reportingsjr, I have a similar time on similar specs
<alokito> reportingsjr: nope, my boot time is about 20 seconds in a p4 2.8 ghz
<reportingsjr> ign0ramus: I thought there was supposed to be a speed increase. =\
<ign0ramus> Xgates, i don't believe xchat was installed by default in jaunty
<ign0ramus> reportingsjr, for SSDs, yes.
<reportingsjr> oh...
<alokito> ign0ramus: ssd is slower than hdd? :-/
<reportingsjr> 0.o I don't think I got several of the folder icon upgrades and several icons are flat out missing
<Xgates> ign0ramus: it's in Universe here --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xchat
<ign0ramus> reportingsjr, for the rest of us, there was talk of increase in boot speeds, but i noticed little difference from hardy > jaunty > karmic
<reportingsjr> alokito: no, the limiting factor in current booting is that hdds are so slow.
<Xgates> ign0ramus: as I said before I'm not aq big Ubuntu user but I am a Linux user and when I used Jaunty last week all I had to do was search for Xchat in Jaunty and install it, nothing elese
<Xgates> aq/a....
<ign0ramus> Xgates, so what if you download and install the .deb?
<alokito> reportingsjr: didn't get u
<Xgates> ign0ramus: what you mean by the CLI apt?
<ign0ramus> Xgates, ah, i see what you mean now. it was in the default repos in jaunty. I don't know the exact reason
<alokito> if ssd is faster then why is booting slow?
<reportingsjr> alokito: SSDs are very fast so it doesn't matter about them. The reason boot time is so slow for me is because HDDs are so much slower.
<reportingsjr> With SSD it's based on how faster your CPU and RAM is mainly.
<alokito> okay..
<Xgates> ign0ramus: ok can you do this as well, open Synaptic and do a search for Xchat and tell me what you get?
<Xgates> ign0ramus: didn't you see the URL I just posted? It's in there ---->  http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xchat
<ign0ramus> Xgates, i don't have synaptic
<ign0ramus> Xgates, but i'm saying the .deb is right there... can you download and install that way?
<yofel> Xgates: on my karmic machine I have xchat in karmic/universe
<alokito> im getting best speed from a argentina server :-S
<dan457> Anyone seen this error with grub 2 before?  Invalid environment block
<braindev> Xgates: I had the same problem here using 8.04
<alokito> ubuntu.patan.com.ar
<dan457> Cannot boot one of my boxes now
<ign0ramus> Xgates, again "apt-cache policy xchat" will show what repo has the package
<yofel> Xgates: did you check in Sofware Properties that you have the Universe repository enabled?
<ign0ramus> yofel, he does, i saw his /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xgates> ign0ramus: yeah through apt it shows up from the CLI, I"m just trying to figure out WHY Synpatic isn't showig it, that's all...
<yofel> ign0ramus: ok
<ign0ramus> Xgates, i can't tell you why synaptic isn't showing it. sorry if that's all you wanted to know; i have no solution for that particular problem.
<Xgates> In the 'Software Sources' 'Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)' is enabled by default
<Xgates> ign0ramus: ok
<ign0ramus> Xgates, just out of curiosity, does kpackagekit show it?
<Xgates> yofel: 'Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)' is that it?
<yofel> Xgates: wait a minute for my updates to finish here and I'll check in my syaptic if it's there
<Xgates> ign0ramus: let me see
<Xgates> yofel: k
<Xgates> ign0ramus: yeah Xchat is in there
<ign0ramus> Xgates, sounds like a synapitc issue, then. CLI shows it, kpackage shows it... synaptic issue. wish i could help :/
<Xgates> ign0ramus: System - Admin - Add Remove Packages correct?
<ign0ramus> Xgates, iirc, it's using the same backend as kpackagekit, so yeah.
<yofel> Xgates: I can find xchat in Synaptic here
<Xgates> ok all facny GUI with pics, hehe
<Xgates> looks NICE
<Xgates> they should DUMP Synaptic and just use this, much nicer looking GUI IMHO....
<Xgates> yofel: ok let me check again
<ign0ramus> Xgates, for gui, i still think synaptic is probably the best, but one CLI to rule them all!
<yofel> Xgates: it's a replacement for the old Gnome Add/Remove, Synaptic still has several advantages
<ign0ramus> Xgates, kpackagekit looks nice, needs some refinement and more features (like pinning or installing older versions of software)
<maxflax> How do I disable the rfkill module?
<ign0ramus> maxflax, disable for this session, or remove it entirely?
<Xgates> yofel: ok guys like I said I'm not a Ubuntu user, but I'm not a newbie either and I know for a fact that Xchat is in Synaptic by defualt in Jaunty
<maxflax> ign0ramus - well not remove but make it so it doesn't load at startup
<ign0ramus> maxflax, blacklist it
<Xgates> Software Sources do I need to change anything in it?
<maxflax> ign0ramus - might want it again when they fix the bugg in networkmanager
<ign0ramus> maxflax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<maxflax> ign0ramus - where and how do I blacklist it.. is it in rc.conf?
<ign0ramus> maxflax, see the article ^
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Xgates> yofel: did you change anything in the Software Sources GUI?
<cousteau> how can I profile the boot sequence?
<Amaranth> cousteau: install bootchart
<Xgates> everything is checked in mine except the CD at the bottom
<dtchen> Amaranth: probably needs updating for the new module-init-tools that expects /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<yofel> !bootchart | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Amaranth> dtchen: yeah but won't that fail in older versions?
<cousteau> Amaranth: I'm just installing it
<dtchen> Amaranth: no
<dtchen> Amaranth: as long as there's a version caveat, all the cases are covered
<Amaranth> dtchen: So we trade a warning in one version for a warning in a bunch of versions
<cousteau> but I want to know how can I profile the boot sequence as I did on Jaunty so it boots faster, or if it's not necessary with the new booting system, or what
<Amaranth> oh
<yofel> Xgates: well, my sources list looks very different than the default one, but for xchat you only need to have the universe repository enabled, if synaptic can't find it I don't know why
<Amaranth> it's done automatically
<Amaranth> cousteau: If a package changes the files loaded at boot time the list is regenerated next time you boot
<ign0ramus> Amaranth, isn't that what readahead was all about?
<cousteau> oh, ok
<Amaranth> It's also regenerated once a month whether you change anything or not
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mshooshtari> Can somebody help me with networkmanger, gnome, vpnc?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo
<Amaranth> ign0ramus: sreadahead in this case
<ign0ramus> Amaranth, that's what i thought :)
<Xgates> yofel: ok so my question is? In the 'Software Sources GUI', if 'ccommunity-maintained open source software (universe)' is checked this is the Universe we are talking about and that is all that is needed for Universe?
<yofel> Xgates: afaik it should be enough, and if 'apt-cache policy xchat' gives you something then it IS enough
<ign0ramus> Xgates, it appears that way, as your 2 packages in Universe show up in both add/remove and via CLI. For some reason, Synaptice isn't picking it up, but I don't know why.
<Xgates> ok I'm doing an update maybe the Update will fix it
<Xgates> looks like quite a bit to update
<Xgates> I see they are using Grub2 in this thing
<Xgates> I don't remember does Grub 2 use menu.lst?
<yofel> Xgates: grub2 is the default boot manager in karmic
<DopeGhot1> no, it does not
<DopeGhot1> it uses grub.cfg, which is generated from files in /etc
<yofel> Xgates: no, it's configuration files are in /etc
<yofel> !grub2 | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Xgates> ahh ok
<Xgates> Grub2 is still beta and they
<cousteau> ok, now I get a tgz archive with 4 text files on it, where's the bootchart?
<ign0ramus> so anyway, does anyone know why when booting into 2.6.31-11-generic, it drops me into a tty, but an older kernel starts kdm?
<Xgates> and they/when Karmic goes final they're going to release it with a beta boot loader?
<Xgates> lol
<DopeGhot1> I've migrated three systems from GRUB to GRUB-PC (aka GRUB2) and it's worked fine in all cases
 * DopeGhot1 knocks on wood
<ign0ramus> DopeGhot1, i had an issue with it not reporting windows at first reboot, but an update squared that away O_o
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-03
<mshooshtari> "Use this connection only for resources on it's network" when checked in the routes section of the vpnc network manager tool for gnome does not stay checked.
<Xgates> yeah but Grub2 is beta, I mean HEY as far as other software goes like a spread sheet app, internet programs, etc... BETA is fine, but we're talking a boot loader here that can hose your hdd
<yofel> ign0ramus: yes, there were issues with dual booting, iirc the fix was to run os-prober and update-grub again - or to wait for apt to run it again ;)
<DopeGhot1> ign0ramus: did/do you ahve os-prober installed? :)
<cousteau> ..this png wasn't there before
<Xgates> now legacy grub never gave me a problem, but even in it's state, not sure how it compares...
<ign0ramus> DopeGhot1, no, i just did an update-grub, and it was detected and displayed upon subsequent reboot
<yofel> cousteau: after boot the png is generated from the .tgz archive, that can take a few moments
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: even the 'legacy' grub is 'only' at v0.97
<Xgates> well it seemed stable...
<Xgates> hey does anyone know anything about a Ubuntu package for isight-firmware-tools?
<mbeierl> grub "1" is at 0.97, grub 2 is at 1.9 something?
<mbeierl> hee hee
<ign0ramus> so no one knows why 2.6.31-11-generic drops me into a tty, while 2.6.31-10-generic starts kdm?
<Xgates> grub legacy and grub 2 are not the same, so to compare them is apples and oranges :)
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: that sounds like you don't have display kernel mods compiled.  are you using nvidia?
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, no integrated Intel (which is why i upgraded to Karmic in the first place)
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, GM945
<Xgates> Ubuntu needs isight-firmware-tools ---->  https://launchpad.net/isight-firmware-tools/
<Xgates> hell even Fedora offers it
<topyli> i used to like to have a grub password. apparently grub2 doesn't support it :(
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: ahg.  sorry - can't help then :(  But check in the tty - log in and do a lsmod and compare it to -10 - same mods loaded?  does intel compile as a mod?
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, that's a good idea... i have not checked that yet. thanks :)
<Xgates> ahh my bad it says it's in Mulitverse:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/isight-firmware-tools
<cousteau> ok, I made a bootchart, now I should interpret it
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, a simple "sudo kdm" gets things rolling again, but kdm does not start automatically in -11
<DopeGhot1> topyli: actually, it does
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: oh.  well there goes that theory.  sorry - I'll shout out if I have any more wonderful ideas ...
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, np... thanks. i need some thinking minds. mine's borked for the evening :)
<yofel> ign0ramus: let me check on my 945GME, have to reboot anyway
<ign0ramus> yofel, cool. i'll hang here
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, if it helps, this kernel was seemingly brought in when i enabled backports, and now apt wants me to remove -10
<DopeGhot1> topyli: http://grub.enbug.org/Authentication
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: apt sees that you're up to -11 and so -10 is "no longer needed" I think
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: -11 came out not too long ago
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: like within 2-3 days?
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, yeah, but i don't recall apt asking to uninstall older kernels. heck, i had 8 or so just a few months ago, and apt never complained :)
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, yeah, about 3-4 days ago is when it was installed
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: I think that's part of an overall "don't keep deprecated kernels around cluttering up filesystems" approach, but that's just my interpretation
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: did you reset video settings to failsafe?
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, i understand that, but 1) -10 is not deprecated by any means, and 2) i've never been prompted to autoremove kernels
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, no, but that's interesting you say that...
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, in the new kernel, if i do a "startx" instead of "sudo kdm", it loads Failsafe Gnome...
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: oh - right - I do still have -10 here and not been prompted to remove it
<ign0ramus> mbeierl, do you have backports installed?
<mbeierl> ign0ramus: yep - deb http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mbeierl> but not partner
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: try using the vesa video driver, see if it boots smooth
<yofel> ign0ramus: works fine here... any errors when trying 'sudo start kdm' from tty?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, reconfigure xorg?
<Xgates> say after I hit enter at the Grub menu to boot the kernel I get the cosole screen for a few seconds spitting out a few msgs, about ssb and some usb stuff and I'm wondering is there a way to disable seeing kernel msgs and just have it go straight from the Grub menu to the Ubuntu loadig screen?
<ign0ramus> yofel, i just use "sudo kdm", and it loads immediately. I did not try "start" or any daemons
<Xgates> I thought 'quiet' in grub was suppose to do that....
<Xgates> I get the cosole/console screen
<yofel> ign0ramus: kdm is usually started as a system daemon, maybe that fails
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: try adding a 'vga' paramater to the kernel line; that'll blank the screen 'till a framebubber and/or X starts :)
<Xgates> ahhh
<DopeGhot1> (mainly because the 'vga' paramater is broken; it's supposed to allow a higher-resolution tty console
<ign0ramus> yofel, that could be it... what log would that be in?
<DopeGhot1> but it usually breaks 'em
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: boot to root recovery mode, then edit it xorg.conf with nano to set the driver to vesa
<yofel> ign0ramus: don't know sry
<Xgates> I know how they are in lilo but in Grub I don't know them, any URL or idea how to write it?
<ign0ramus> yofel, np, i'll look it up :)
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: you using GRUB of GRUB-PC?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that could be it... i have a large display entry from Jaunty because intel graphics regressions...
<Xgates> grub-pc? huh?
<yofel> Xgates: grub or grub2?
<Xgates> I just installed Karmic from a clean install, so grub2
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, whaddya think... back up old xorg and try with a blank section?
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: Grub-pc is the real name of what we're calling grub2
<Xgates> lol
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, or do i even need a xorg entry at all any more?
<Xgates> I was like grub-pc what the heck, hehe
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: see: apt-cache show grub2
<yofel> ign0ramus: you could try to move your xorg.conf somewhere else, karmi X doesn't need one if you use the default settings
<DopeGhot1> specifically the Depends and Description lines
<Xgates> k
<ign0ramus> yofel, i think that's what I'm going to do now.
<ign0ramus> thanks guys, i'll check in later.
<Xgates> ahh yeah same thing as lilo ---> vga=792
<Xgates> but I thought the vga parm breaks grub2?
<Xgates> or didn't you just say that?
<DopeGhot1> it doesn't break grub, it breaks the ttys (sometimes)
<DopeGhot1> so you'll get a blank, black screen until xsplash starts
<Xgates> DopeGhot1: ---> http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<Xgates> according to this you write it different...
<Xgates>     the line to change into the /etc/default/grub file is GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800 and then issuing update-grub. The resulting action is to write the line set gfxmode=1280x800 into the grub.cfg file."
<joaopinto> was apport disabled on beta ?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yofel: it seems my xorg.conf was the culprit :)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yofel: moved xorg.conf to Desktop, rebooted into the new -11 kernel, smooth boot directly to kdm.
<yofel> ign0ramus: :)
<yofel> joaopinto: not that I know of, it's still activated here
<ign0ramus> yofel, now to see if a flash video is watchable (that's why i had a heavily modified xorg.conf in the first place)
<joaopinto> strange, empathy should be crashing and i got no dialog
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: no X server at boot usually means bad xorg.conf, swtch to vesa then test. If its stil bad then try other stuff
<braindev> alright, first boot with 9.10 and intel 855GM ... throws drm rendering error, but boots up fine
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, as usual, you were right :)
<ActionParsnip> im not always right but i like to help
<ActionParsnip> braindev: did you verify the install CD?
<Elone> how do i modify "Place" and Desktop harddrive icon
<Elone> i have a few partition wanna hide
<ActionParsnip> Elone: you can set them in gconf I think
<Xgates> DopeGhot1: did you see that URL?
<braindev> yes i did, but for some reason my cd-writer makes too many errors. i have not had valid cds for the past 2-3 months. dont ask me how this comes
<Lars_G> do we have a new beta? shitload of updates today :)
 * Xgates is getting a 134MB of updates
<Xgates> yea a lot...
<Elone> ActionParsnip,  gconf? no such file ; ; ~ details plz?
<Xgates> even the kernel is updated....
<ActionParsnip> Elone: alt+f2   gconf-editor
<yofel> Lars_G: that are all the updates that were held back due to beta freeze (to get all the dependencies right in the repository) ;)
<ActionParsnip> Elone: if you write in full sentances its really helpful
<ActionParsnip> Elone: you are not charged by the character
<Lars_G> yofel: Well I'm a happy camper
<Lars_G> I hope some of my gripes get cleaned on this
<Lars_G> :)
<Lars_G> Anyhow lots of updates always make me squee
<braindev> ActionParsnip: are there known bugs due to download or cd burning errors?
<braindev> revoke that
<test34> Can I un-encrypt my partition ?
<braindev> this even confuses me
<ActionParsnip> braindev: yes if the image gets corrupted in transport, thats why MD5sums exists as well as the CD having a self tester
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | braindev
<ubottu> braindev: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * Lars_G negates test34's question
<Lars_G> can I encrypt a home directory on an already working machine?
<test34> It says I have 421gb free on a 75gb drive (using $ df -h)
<Lars_G>  /home is under same partition as /
<Lars_G> test34: is your drive tradis brand?
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: the home partition would have to be on its own partition
<Lars_G> hmmm
<braindev> ActionParsnip: i know about that... I am using ubuntu 8.04 for downloading and k3b for writing the cd
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I could parted down my ext3 some, make a new partition, copy stuff there, and then remove home and mount....
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, yes, you can easily make /home/ it's own partition
<test34> Lars_G, no, it is a Western Digital Raptor 74GB
<ActionParsnip> braindev: if the ISO checks out then burning and booting will be a lot smoother
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: i guess, backup your data first incase
<Lars_G> But, thing is I HATE /home on separate partitions
 * Lars_G sighs
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, makes upgrading much easier :)
<test34> Lars_G, why? it's great
<Lars_G> because my needs balance, if I give home most of the hdd, eventually I have a spurt of installing stuff and / starves
<braindev> @ActionParsnip: K3B shows that the MD5 sum is correct, but it showed a verification error. (it always does for a few months for some reason)
<Lars_G> and if I do it the other way, and get a lot of data, /home starves down
<Lars_G> :(
 * Lars_G sighs
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, either you're keeping too much, or an HDD upgrade is in order ;)
<Lars_G> I might end up doing it anyhow
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: It's a new machine, and I'm sharing it with it's windows install, which I use 2 minutes every 2 months
<Lars_G> a netbook
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, ah... that would do it :(
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, SSD or SATA?
<Lars_G> sata
<Lars_G> I might downsize windows part a tad bit
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, so you have at least 100+GB, right?
<Lars_G> right
<Amaranth> ign0ramus: SSD or HDD :)
<Lars_G> Right now I use 13Gb on my whole linux partition
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, which version of windows are you using?
<Amaranth> I guarantee a SSD is using SATA :P
<ign0ramus> Amaranth, you are right, but you know what i meant :P
<Lars_G> I think I'll give / 25 Gb and the rest of the 81 to /home
<Amaranth> yay compiz is going to handle resolution changes properly soon
<Amaranth> starting with karmic people won't have to turn compiz off before giving a presentation
<ActionParsnip> braindev: not sure a verification is good. if you run (in terminal): md5sum <the iso file you have>
<thiebaude> Amaranth, cool
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: If I do repartition, is there an Ubuntish guide to home partition encripting?
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, Win7 runs smoothly but needs like 17GB for an install. Keep XP if you're dual booting
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<XiXaQ> I've just installed karmic beta. I'm having some big problems with nm-applet. It doesn't let me configure my network interface. Am I right that the network connections are stored in gconf /system/networking/connections?
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: this machine came with XP blessedly, smaller than win 7 or vista, and I'll keep that since it's a legal license
<Lars_G> I am NOT buying a MS license, for this machine or any other
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, good idea. i keep my xp for my crappy printer and for rosetta stone, and nothing else
<Lars_G> There is only 2 MS programs which I consider they've done correctly. no more
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: I mainly keep my XP for the very odd windows only program, and Symbian's SDK
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, what are the 2?
<XiXaQ> and can someone please confirm or deny that the connection dialog in nm-applet in karmic doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> braindev: you can then compare it to these: http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: Windows Server 2000 and Office 2003
<braindev> ActionParsnip: K3B calculated the ISOs MD5 sum just like your console hint. This one is correct and the same as on the site. After writing the CD K3B said there was a verification when comparing the CD to the ISO image.
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, fair enough.
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: On the usseable I conssider XP, on the bad I count w2k3 (sbs schema), and MS-SQL, on the horrible pits of hell gnawing at out reality there's office 2007 and exchange
<ActionParsnip> braindev: then the burn was bad, try again. burn as slow as you are allowed
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: as-slow-as can sometimes overburn as well
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, haha... that is one reason i hate my job
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: I'm IT, you tell it to me.
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, :)
<braindev> ActionParsnip: i cant go below 4x and i did. This is a good plextor writer, but i think it is time for a new one...
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: Thankfully we have a guy who does windows stuff now, I only handle *nix systems
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, nice!
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: Yeah but I have a legacy Red Hat 6.2 machine so it's not all roses
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, RHEL?
<Lars_G> thank gods I could get rid of the Solaris 6 radius in favor of a ubuntu LTS radius.
<pwnguin> rhel is only up to 5.4
<ign0ramus> pwnguin, thanks, didn't know :)
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: No, Red Hat 6.2, before RHEL
<Lars_G> this runs kernel 2.2
<ign0ramus> lol
<Lars_G> ipchains
<Lars_G> and apache 1
<Lars_G> at least 1.3
<XiXaQ> Error editing connection: property '%s' / '%s' invalid: %d NMSettingWireless <-- That's not good. I get that when adding a new wireless network. Can someone please check that?
<pwnguin> rh 6.2 is ancient, hence the term "legacy machine"
<Lars_G> had to patch and compile that one by hand, but I digress
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, O_o
<ActionParsnip> braindev: i'd try reburning. close all other apps to reduce issues
<Lars_G> I like compiling (and writting) code, but the LAMP stack has always been a shitload to compile
<Lars_G> did I ask if there's a ubuntuish manner guide to /home encryption already?
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, yeah. http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: danke
<XiXaQ> is anyone here interested in Ubuntu Karmic?
<Lars_G> Ah shit, my yakuake is still broken
 * Lars_G whines
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, it's old, but it's just creating a mountpoint, copying files, etc
<thiebaude> XiXaQ, i sure am
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: your irony is wasted
<ign0ramus> XiXaQ, i use wicd, so i am sorry i cannot help you.
<ign0ramus> XiXaQ, i can report that it is working fantasically, though :)
<yofel> Xgates: I use kde, and can't test it
<XiXaQ> thiebaude: do you agree that the default install of Ubuntu should be able to connect to the internet?
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: mine is
<braindev> ActionParsnip: i even did a reboot since i know about this. I have downloaded from the following site and have compared the MD5 with the MD5SUMS file ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<XiXaQ> someone has to have network manager installed?
<Xgates> yofel: oh you mean for Synaptic?
<test34> xixaq trolling
<thiebaude> XiXaQ, i'am not sure
<yofel> Xgates: sry, I meant XiXaQ
<Xgates> k
<yofel> Xgates: X <tab> got me ;)
<Xgates> DopeGhot1: did you see the URL I posted on Grub2 for the vga parm?
<Xgates> yofel: hehe
<XiXaQ> test34: I'm not trolling. I really do think it's important that users can connect to the internet. And the stuff I had to do to connect here, was not particularly easy. Networking seems completely broken from my pov.
<DopeGhot1> Xgates: yes, I did, but I haven't had time to read it yet; minor fire to put out at work :)
<DopeGhot1> (not literal fire)
<Xgates> ahhh wheew I was like fire, ahhhhh
<Xgates> :)
<ign0ramus> XiXaQ, i actually agree with you, but unfortunately nm has never worked well for me, and so i install wicd on every new version.
<test34> XiXaQ, ok, sorry.. I was also saying it for that: "<XiXaQ> is anyone here interested in Ubuntu Karmic?"
<Lars_G> ign0ramus: that's just the move which I know how to do, what about the encripting part? I don't want to do this by hand or an extraneous way, since if ubuntu has config/scripts I can hook in I want to use those so I can update efortlessly
<XiXaQ> I didn't know that the scripts in /etc/init.d had been deprecated either. It made things even more complicated than they had to be.
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: yeah it seems we're using upstart now, I still havent familiarized myself with it either
<ActionParsnip> XiXaQ: bum can help you config them
<XiXaQ> test34: because everyone was discussing redhat and windows xp. It's frustrating when you're trying to help confirm a bug on ubuntu.
<thiebaude> i still get a blank dark screen on startup
<ign0ramus> Lars_G, ah, my mistake... i haven't messed with the encyrption options. maybe someone else will be a better resource
<XiXaQ> service doesn't work either, so just restarting the network was a pain.
<thiebaude> XiXaQ, did you get your karmic updates today?
<Lars_G> thiebaude: try to go to console (ctrl-alt-f1) and see if you have video
<thiebaude> Lars_G, ok
<Lars_G> thiebaude: did it work?
<thiebaude> Lars_G, that was a bad trip
<Lars_G> ?
<scyx> hi, does anyone have experience in how to set up a jaunty and karmic beta dual-boot?
<XiXaQ> thiebaude: I downloaded the beta iso today and did a compleyely fresh install. And there haven't been any updates to nm since then.
<thiebaude> Lars_G, no it messed up like the old intel rgressions and restarted
<Lars_G> hmmm
<Lars_G> is it a laptop?
<XiXaQ> I'm downloading upgrades as we speak, though, so that might solve some of the other issues.
<test34> XiXaQ, there wasnt any updates for me either (fresh beta install also).  Your networking is wifi?
<thiebaude> i better check if there are more updates, but as of now 9.10 takes much longer to boot than 9.04
<XiXaQ> test34: yes. eth0 works nicely. At least after I configured it manually.
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: and does the wireless card show up in an ifconfig -a ?
<XiXaQ> thiebaude: really? It was lightning fast here. It rebooted faster than my coffeemaker. :)
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: yes, it's working perfectly. It's the dialog that won't let you configure it manually. It "pretends" to have saved the config, but hasn't. If I create a new network, I get the error message i pasted above.
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: do you have any kde elements installed?
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: no, this is a clean ubuntu install.
<Lars_G> if so, you could get and try kde's networkmanager UI to test wether the error is on the UI or the backend
<Lars_G> hmmm ok
<XiXaQ> seems to be the gui.
<braindev> ActionParsnip: K3B wont read the CD on my computer from the very beginning. But it installed fine on my laptop ... WTF? I tried it using my plextor writer as well as my dvd
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: I would prefer to confirm it by configuring it without any tools, completely manually, but I don't know how. I think it's stored in gconf /system/networking/connections, but I don't know how to add the other information there.
<Lars_G> afaik gconf will only store the GUI's conf
<Lars_G> googling
<Lars_G> your'e right
<Lars_G> it's on gconf
<thiebaude> bbl i got more updates, and yay a chrome update of 11mb
<Lars_G> thiebaude: I update chrome every few minutes
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: I found my network there though. But it's configured for dhcp, and I need to configure it manually.
<Xgates> darn when I try to do an update I get an error msg: ---> InstallArchives() failed....
<Xgates> so now what?
<test34> the mirror I was using didnt have any updates, but this one does.
<thiebaude> Lars_G, chrome works perfectly i can what any videos and listen to audio
<Lars_G> thiebaude: yep, for me too, I use it as my main browser now
<thiebaude> Lars_G, i wish ubuntu would set it as default
<thiebaude> Lars_G, how do you get chrome updates every few minutes?
<Lars_G> thiebaude: it's ok for us, but it's still too beta for people at larfe
<Lars_G> thiebaude: I altered a script and cron-ed it
<scyx> thinking about setting up a dualboot with jaunty and karmic beta.. when/before installing karmic, what do i have to consider concerning grub2 etc?
<thiebaude> Lars_G, i predict chrome will be final by the year end
<Amaranth> chromium is still very much alpha quality (it breaks at least once a week) and doesn't integrate into the desktop well
<mbeierl> anyone know why ubuntu-desktop is kept back?
<Xgates> anyone got a clue?
<Amaranth> mbeierl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will tell you
<yofel> scyx: I don't have any expirience in dual booting ubuntu but you might want to read the grub2 wiki first
<yofel> !grub2 | scyx
<ubottu> scyx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Xgates> I saw this online: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335065
<Amaranth> Xgates: not enough information
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: Ok you found your connection in system->networking->connections right?
<Xgates> Amaranth: huh?
<Amaranth> Xgates: Telling us it says "InstallArchives() failed" is worthless, there needs to be more information
<Xgates> that's all it tells me
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: right. But I don't know how a static configuration is supposed to look like there.
<mbeierl> Amaranth: thanks - it decided to do the upgrade.  dist-upgrade kept it back... don't know why
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: Yeah I'm trying to see if I have or can create any static 802.11 one to tell you
<Amaranth> Xgates: Well then the best we can do is guess
<Amaranth> mbeierl: What did it have to do to get ubuntu-desktop upgraded?
<Xgates> Package Operation Failed - the installation or removal of a sofware package failed -  InstallArchives() failed....
<Xgates> that's it...
<mbeierl> Amaranth: remove libgd2-noxpm, add libgd2-xpm
<tobi> which X11 version will ubuntu 9.10 have?
<Amaranth> mbeierl: weird
<Amaranth> tobi: the one it has right now (not 1.7)
<Xgates> Amaranth: when it was starting to install the updated I got that msg as a popup
<Xgates> updated/updates....
<Amaranth> Xgates: Is there a little arrow with "Terminal" next to it on the window?
<Lars_G> meh
<Amaranth> Or "Show Details" etc
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: "NetworkManager has limited support for static IP addressing. Configuration of static IPs is distribution specific and should use that distribution's normal network configuration methods."
<mbeierl> Amaranth: weird, yes, but it did clear the hold, so I'm up to date now, thanks for the tip on finding out why
<XiXaQ> what the... my gconf was suddenly filled with a lot of new data.
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: it's been working perfectly in jaunty though.
<Amaranth> Lars_G: That would be /etc/network/interfaces although iirc there is a known bug with networkmanager handling this
<Amaranth> Well, known as in the developer just found out yesterday
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: I guess that means you're editing /etc/netwokr/interfaces ??
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: the only thing I need, is to configure it to use my gateway for internet. But this is probably only a glitch in the dialog.
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: not in jaunty, no. Just using nm-applet.
<Amaranth> Expect it to work correctly again soon, I guess
<Amaranth> A week or so
<Lars_G> in jaunty you use the nm-applet ui
<Lars_G> but on the backend it's interacting with interfaces
<Amaranth> Lars_G, XiXaQ: I'm talking to you guys :)
<Lars_G> Amaranth: I see you ;)
<XiXaQ> Amaranth: hmm. I wasn't highlighted. :)
<Amaranth> Thus the poke. :)
<XiXaQ> Amaranth: elaborate please?
<XiXaQ> am I still here?
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: The developer just discovered this was broken recently
<XiXaQ> Amaranth: what was broken?
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: So hopefully he'll have a fix for it soon
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: Editing static IP and etc data in network manager
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: Frying chicken wings
<Lars_G> oh shit
<Lars_G> I installed karmic on ext4
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Lars_G> I bet parted or disk utility can't resize that tet
<Lars_G> Amaranth: taken
<Xgates> Amaranth: my bad let me run it from the CLI
<Amaranth> Xgates: I'm guessing it's openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<XiXaQ> Amaranth: wouldn't happen to know how to configure network managers wireless interfaces manually, would you?
<XiXaQ> Amaranth: I'd really like to confirm that it's just a GUI-bug. After all, that'll be easily fixed.
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: I'm afraid I forgot all of that once networkmanager started working
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: When I need to do it manually I just start reading man pages again
<Xgates> hmm
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: It's just a GUI bug though
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: should be /etc/network/interfaces afaik
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: no..?
<Xgates> ok I'm forgetting my cmds, hehe what's the CLI cmd for getting updates?
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: ip4
<Xgates> I just thought it was apt-get updates
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerConfiguration
<yofel> Xgates: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xgates> ahhh upgrade
<Xgates> LOL
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: see connection 1 in that example
<Xgates> sheesh
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: And thanks, that graph also helps me configure a bluetooth connection which I wasn't able to before
<Lars_G> I wonder if there's a cli gconf editor
<nzmm_> do the totem youtube or bbc plugins work for anyone?
<yofel> Lars_G: well, there's gconftool if you want to change something from cli or gconf-editor if you want a gui
<Lars_G> Hmm seems gconftool is it
<Lars_G> but I wanted a ncurses one :)
<Lars_G> yofel: yeah, saw that. thanks
<yofel> Lars_G: don't be greedy :P
<Lars_G> lol
<Lars_G> Dude, I'm considering moving from kontact to alpine
<Lars_G> I'm... into my odd phase
<arthurjohnson> Lars_G: alpine rules.  I've used pine since '94, switched to Alpine when it was released.
<arthurjohnson> Lars_G: I use it with my gmail account
<Xgates> Amaranth: well it's running from the CLI ok, so something on the GUI level is mucking with it...
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: hehe, you're welcome. But unfortunately for me, that doesn't look anything like what I have.
<Xgates> hmm the fs got mucked up for me after my first update, anyone else? It had me run fsck to fix it
<Xgates> hmmm
<Lars_G> XiXaQ: yes but you could make it.... you should have that structure, I have it on my gconf
<Lars_G> system->networking->connections->#id->[etc]
<Xgates> well back to my first issue after the grub menu and Karmic starts loading I get the console for a few seconds spitting out it stuff then I get the Ubuntu logo, how can I get it to go straight from Grub to the Logo, instead of getting the console then the logo?
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: how do I create the ipv4 folder?
<Xgates> I gave it GRUB_GFXMODE= and changed the resolution all that did was change the size of the Grub menu...
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: I tried to add a folder "ipv4" to $HOME/.gconf/system/networking/1/ipv4 and add a %gconf.xml to it, but that did nothing.
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: uh.. I had a /connection/ between networking and 1
<XiXaQ> bah. connections even.
<Lars_G> I can't find how on the gconf-editor
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: neither could I, which is why I tried to add it directly to the filesystem.
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: but that didn't work either.
<Lars_G> yeah
<Lars_G> sorry my gconf doesn't go that far
<maxb> Hrm. Has anyone else noticed that karmic doesn't seem to display progress for boot-time fscks any more?
<Xgates> I can't be the only one, what after everyone boots from the Grub menu everyone is going straight to the boot logo without getting some load up info in the console?
<XiXaQ> Lars_G: it's ok. Since it's actually working for me now, I guess I can wait for an update to nm-applet and see if that fixes it. But I can't understand how karmic could be released as beta with this bug. You'd think someone would have tested these basic things first.
<wastrel> is anyone running koala?
<XiXaQ> but I just installed a lot of updates, so I need to reboot. brb
<yofel> wastrel: that question is pointless in this channel
<Lars_G> that's the definition of a beta
<Lars_G> wathever
<XDevHald> Are all the upgrades that have gone through the upstream been considered as an upgrade to Beta>
<maxb> XDevHald: I don't understand what you're trying to ask.
<XDevHald> Neither am I.
<XDevHald> The upstream has been pushing the downloaded repos to update manager, are they considered as upgrades?
<n00bcr> Hi, just upgrape to 9.10 and when booting it crash, Im not that expert at linux to figure this out... undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devt ...
<n00bcr> where can I start, not much info on Google..
<Elone> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<darthanubis> anyone using lifrea and find it to be segfaulting outof the blue?
<darthanubis> ok ...the power went  out and now liferea starts but upon trying to reload feeds, segfaults
<n00bcr> where can I find help about 9.10 upgrade and then boot crash (mountall: symbol lookup error) ?
<feat> :D
<feat> 2 days 14 hrs XD
<feat> :)
<len> I noticed that flash doesn't work in fullscreen under firefox in the beta, nor does the pause/play button work.  Is this a known issue?
<darthanubis> db liferea 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-<liferea>.txt
<darthanubis> bash: liferea: No such file or directory
<darthanubis> Trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<darthanubis> but getting that bash error
<feat> :O
<darthanubis> I hate being dependent for help :/
<feat> jajajaj
<feat> google   it
<feat> xd
<feat> xD
<darthanubis> I always do that first
<feat> ok
<feat> 2 hrs for 9.10
<feat> XD
<Lars_G> ....
<test34> which hi-def webcam would you recommend?
<feat> haber que tal jala el beta en mi netboo
<feat> netbook
<Lars_G> a ver
<Lars_G> not haber
<test34> #ubuntu.cn
<Lars_G> test34: you're right in part, isn't that the chinesse room?
<test34> Lars_G, yes it does sound like Chinese (but I know it's not)
<Lars_G> anyhow you should've directed him to the -es channel
<test34> ok
<iceroot> anyone running karmic with vbox 3.06 succesfully?
<roffe> I'm having a problem with chrome browser where I have to click an endless amount of time before a youtube-video starts, is it the same for you?
<albert23> darthanubis: leave the < and > out of the filename. They have special meaning for bash.
<Lars_G> arrrrghhhh!!!!!
<albert23> so use gdb liferea 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-liferea.txt
<test34> roffe, endless is 3-6 times? I had this problem with firefox too (maybe it's a flash problem?)
<test34> roffe, are you using 64bits?
<roffe> test34, endless would be about 10 times. Yes, I'm running 64 bits
<test34> roffe, I think I experienced the same problem and I don't use chrome
<unlink> Hi, anyone good with a boot of death troubleshooting? A vostro which previously behaved badly with ACPI, now boot of death post 9.10 update...
<test34> but I do use 64bits ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<test34> roffe, Is it only when it's embedded ?
<Umeaboy> Is there a way to find a certain error in the comouter by search for a string?
<roffe> test34, I  just tried it on ff, and it worked flawless
<Umeaboy> In the boot-sequence I see that vbox has errors.
<roffe> test34, no, on every youtube video
<Umeaboy> It should be displayed in dmesg, but I don't see it.
<Umeaboy> I may be blind.
<test34> roffe, did you install the latest updates?
<test34> Umeaboy, dmesg | grep string ?
<roffe> test34, yes, and I actually think it worked a tad better, however it's still pretty much crap
<test34> Umeaboy, where string is case sensitive I think
<test34> roffe, I will try to install chrome
<unlink> bye
<Umeaboy> test34: No result.
<Umeaboy> I wrote  dmesg | grep vbox
<mercutio22> yes! the new UNR interface is very polished
<mercutio22> amazing
<manshoon> I cant seem to get my dvd player to work, I get errors in all media player like : "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'
<test34> roffe, the latest version works fine here (only one click to play)
<test34> Umeaboy, you could try to look at the log files in /var/log
<Umeaboy> This is weird. I got instructions during the boot to take a look in dmesg why there's a problem with vbox.
<Umeaboy> Nothing.......
<roffe> test34, thanks for trying, but damn it annoys me :/ I was pretty sure you'd encounter the same issues..
<Umeaboy> manshoon: And you've installed all the necessary codecs?
<test34> roffe, but I had a similar problem earlier with firefox.. do you have the latest flash vesion ?
<manshoon> well I installed css using the script
<test34> I have 10.0.32.18
<DKcross> hello people
<Umeaboy> roffe: Tried installing Gnash?
<DKcross> any have idea about problem "bar 06" device not found
<DKcross> when ubuntu is starting
<roffe> test34, yeah, I've got the same version :/
<roffe> Umeaboy, no, but i have ion mind I didn't like gnash. Does it support 64-bit?
<manshoon> all of them complain
<DanaG> I also get the same BAR thingamajigger.
<manshoon> what else is there besides libdvdread4 and libdvdcss?
<DKcross> hello... any know about the bug "bar 06" device not fund
<DKcross>  pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]
<DKcross> like this
<test34> if you send a crash report using the automated process (apport-bug) but don't fill the web form, does the bug still get reported?
<test34> I'm guessing yes, but sometimes I don't have time or don't know how to describe the bug so I don't complete the process
<Umeaboy> roffe: I've you have issues with Gnash, file a report & it'll get solved.
<Umeaboy> At least if you compare to filing a report for Adobe's Flash.
<manshoon_> does hulu work for anyone here in konq?
<manshoon_> it wont stream any content for me either
<test34> manshoon, konqeror is really usable for web browsing?
<thiebaude> ubuntu 9.10 i have to say is just incredible
<manshoon_> well konqueror seems for the first time usable to me. I like it, but flash is just not working. I installed the adobe nonfree flash, but still in konq it says its using the netscape flashplayer-alternative
<manshoon_> which makes me think its not using the same flash as firefox
<thiebaude> i did the upgrade from 9.04
<roffe> test34, just to let you know, I found others having the bug, and it appears to be due to compiz, since it's working fine under metacity
<thiebaude> roffe, i didn't know there was a bug in compiz, because im using full desktop effects
<thiebaude> hi alan
<bullgard4> "New features since Ubuntu 9.04; These features are showcased for your attention. Please test them and report any bugs you find:;  * http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs" -- What does mean "to showcast" here?
<roffe> thiebaude, my fault. it's probably not a bug in compiz, but in chrome under compiz
<test34> roffe, you got the bug link?
<roffe> test34, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20654&q=youtube&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner%20Mstone
<test34> thanks roffe
<boghog> hi there, I want to help testing 9.10, but I was wondering; if I install the beta now, and the final is released eventually, will my beta installation just be upgraded to that through the package manager or is that more involved?
<roffe> boghog, should be as simple as that
<boghog> cool
<test34> boghog, should be as simple as that like roffe said but there is always that 1%
<roffe> boghog, but you need to run update-manager -d
<bob_> im trying to install package using kpackage and everytime i try it it says you dont have privilages? there is no prompt to enter a password to run as root??
<test34> bob_, sudo ?
<blueglasses> armagetronad.real keeps running after app shutdown
<blueglasses> any clues?
<blueglasses> need to close process by hand
<Umeaboy> Is it possible to downgrade Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> To do the opposite as upgrade.
<alokito> restart and shutdown options are gone from kde after I installed ubuntu-desktop
<alokito> any fix? I want to use gdm, not kdm
<test34> alokito, tried ubuntu? not kubuntu?
<alokito> test34, they are fine in ubuntu
<alokito> test34, I installed ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu installation
<test34> just curious: what does gdm have that kdm doesn't have?
<alokito> test34, karmic gdm has a nice splash screen, kdm doesn't
<sebsebseb> alokito: Did you get GDM working?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: I am replying to a little while ago now, maybe your still here
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<alokito> sebsebseb, I have no problem with gdm, the only problem is the restart and shutdown options are missing from kde4 kickofflauncher and anywhere else
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: Why do you want to do that?  also  you  can  do a clean install of 9.04
<sebsebseb> alokito: ok well  I don't even like KDE4 as a GUI to differnet to KDE 3,  some  KDE apps in Gnome though :)
<crashsystems> Is anyone aware of an Xorg bug in Beta that would cause Xorg to take up 100% CPU on an Intel GPU, and not allow compiz to run?
<maccam941> is it just me, or is http://packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: On reason.............the mirrors for 9.10 isn't functioning properly.
<Umeaboy> One
<sebsebseb> !slow |  Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<tyson_> has anyone had any trouble with nvidia-settings being unable to parse the existing xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: np
<Umeaboy> When will the release become finished?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: 29th October
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy:  Have you got Ext4 now?  Or did you do a 9.04  Ext3 to 9.04 beta upgrade, and so don't have it?
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> 9.04 Ext3 to  9.10 Beta above
<IdleOne> 7 hours to download with torrent :(
<IdleOne> that is sad we need more peers and stop limiting upload speed people
<musikgoat> ouch IdleOne, how many seeders?
<tyson_> has anyone had any trouble with nvidia-settings being unable to parse the existing xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> musikgoat: 73 at the momment
<musikgoat> IdleOne: i bet it will pick up, do you have incoming connections (e.g. port forwarding)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: hmm even your doing the beta interesting,   altough weren't you one that also stayed on Hardy for  stability reasons?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I have always ran beta. since 6.04
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh
<IdleOne> only thing is that with karmic I could not get past login screen with the alpha's
<IdleOne> hoping beta works a little better
<IdleOne> musikgoat: port forwarding to?
<musikgoat> to your torrent client
<IdleOne> no
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: My slot to the CDplayer won't eject.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: type eject
<IdleOne> in terminal
<musikgoat> IdleOne: it will let others connect to you to upload data, i.e. makes more connections and quicker torrents
<IdleOne> musikgoat: what port do I need to forward?
<musikgoat> IdleOne: depends on your client, check you clients preferences for that info
<sebsebseb> Karmic has been  pretty good for me since alpha 4,   chkdsk issue was annoying, but went :)   ufw got disabled hmm,  but I sorted that out.   Something minor on boot up messagewise.   Well I didn't lose sound like when I was testing jauntey.
<IdleOne> Transmission
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: That didn't work.
<Umeaboy> I'll reboot.
<IdleOne> rebooting always works in windows :)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: it's kind of funny,  how loads  get the beta  that haven't done alphas,   beause they can't wait untill the final or whatever.
<IdleOne> heh
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: was the heh at what you put?
<IdleOne> yes
<sebsebseb> yes thought so since the messages appeard at like the same time
<IdleOne> I wonder if all these new beta testers helps or hinders with bug reporting
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: it's ashame that  the repos use the same servers or whatever, for all the releases,  making things slower for the other releases as well
<musikgoat> thats why local mirrors rock
<musikgoat> you just have to find the good ones!
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I guess most people that try  alpha/beta of  whatever the next version of Ubuntu is at the time, don't report bugs
<IdleOne> in a few days it will settle down and the repos will be back to normal
<musikgoat> for me its u of minn
<sebsebseb> musikgoat:  yeah
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yep
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: u of minn does not make sense
<maccam94> ubuntu.media.mit.edu++
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: i think there still is a good percentage that do... and it has to help, but that would be a good case study that canonical should put out (if they haven't already) "how crowdsourcing software testing helps development cycles"
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: crowdsourcing???
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: i'm in chicago, and i pull quickest downloads from mirror.cs.umn.edu
<musikgoat> sure, putting betas out for people to download and report bugs, instead of having internal employees test
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: its like outsourcing, but to the masses
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: even MS realized the benefits, which came MSDN and then even public betas with win 7
<IdleOne> ok port is forwarded. do I need to restart transmission?
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: yes I  was just typing something like that,  that even Microsoft  did something like that with Windows 7
<musikgoat> IdleOne: yes
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: Thing is though if Microsoft were like an opensource company their  beta would have been the alpha,  and the release candidate would have been the beta,  I guess
<vinoman> enjoying 9.10 beta. have noticed that the mouse does not wake up the desktop out of screensaver mode. I have to hit any key.
<musikgoat> IdleOne: have you forwarded ports before, sometimes routers are tricky... i've suggested portforward.com to others who are unfamiliar
<IdleOne> musikgoat: yeah got it. 1h 40 min now
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: much more testing done with most/all opensource/freesoftware before final releases, where as with most/all  commercial software  final releases are rushed out pretty quickly really
<IdleOne> thanks for the suggestion
<musikgoat> IdleOne: nice!
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: hmm, well I would just separate the open source from the open testing... an open source company doesn't have to source development builds
<IdleOne> musikgoat: 15 minutes would of been a lot nicer :) but beggars can't be choosers hehe
<musikgoat> but its dumb not to let out betas for testing... its useful to get a gamut of environments
<IdleOne> think I'll seed for a few days also
<musikgoat> IdleOne: it could speed up as more connections are established
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: yep  letting out test releases is good, thing is with Ubuntu,  some people that shoudn't really be testing it end up with  development versions of Ubuntu,  because of people mentioning it in the main Ubuntu channel
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: yeah, i agree that there are repercussions but does the good outweigh the bad?
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: there was even a guy in there earlier,  who  it seems  thought loads of  Ubuntu users should  get Karmic now, because it's beta, and so more stable
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: ,but then when I said stuff about Ext4, he didn't seem to really know what I was on about or something
<vinoman> has anyone else notice that your mouse doesn't work after the screensaver starts?
<musikgoat> I think that the fact that the installer makes it clear about what you are getting yourself into,  they are trying to let people know
<musikgoat> vinoman: its a bug with gl based screensavers, its been around since jaunty unfortunately
<musikgoat> vinoman: let me see if i can find the bug, i've subscribed to it
<vinoman> I haven't noticed it before, it doesn't effect jaunty on my laptop
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: and even beta,  means something could maybe happen, giving people a reason to clean install,  but  a lot of people don't reolize this
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: yeah, true
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: do you propose that the alphas/betas be restricted in some way?
<vinoman> maybe I'll try another screensaver.
<musikgoat> bug 273142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273142 in gnome-screensaver "screensaver won't release with mouse movement" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273142
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: Why do you ask that, your a developer?
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: oh no
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: just conversing
<sebsebseb> let's see if it works here
<sebsebseb> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> oh it does
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: right well that factoid
<vinoman> thanks
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: the guy  I was on about earlier,  was suggesting in the main Ubuntu channel,  that  the  bit about Karmic  breaking should be removed now, because it's beta
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: i work for a software company and we beta stuff to some customers, and have had that dialog,  does it hurt the company's rep when the software breaks?
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: thinking it's more stable as a result, so it won't brake
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: lolz
<mercutio22> I used to be able to scroll down pages by using two fingers in my toouchpad
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: basicalley yeah, and thinking it's a scary mesage to be telling users that want Karmic or whatever
<mercutio22> this feature is gone now.
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: If I remember correctly,  he didn't like how  karmic development and stable  Ubuntu release support,  were seperate even
<musikgoat> mercutio22: its not the default anymore, but its editable in your mouse settings.
<musikgoat> mercutio22: i have an eee and lost that ability too ;)
<mercutio22> musikgoat: so thats on purpose? that was very useful
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: that's good to keep them seperate,   and maybe there should be a little more warning about things braking in a development version,  but I guess it's fine realy how it is now
<mercutio22> musikgoat: how do you get it back?
<musikgoat> mercutio22: i don't know if it was on purpose
<mercutio22> musikgoat: maybe we should file a bug
<musikgoat> go to preferences -> mouse
<musikgoat> mercutio22: its a preference now, so you have the ability to set the option
<musikgoat> In my opinion its not really a bug, but thats just me
<mercutio22> musikgoat: I see, but it would be nice if it was enabled by default
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: Don't know about you, but  well  stable Ubuntu gets boring for me after a while really,  so it's nice to be able to test the next one.  Plus as someone that has used since the second release, I should be doing that really.
<musikgoat> mercutio22: sure, but what about the people that like the scroll on the right columm?
<musikgoat> mercutio22: thats why we have "preferences" ;)
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: I concur, I don't know how the debian folks do it... I like new stuff!!
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: same here,  which is one reason I don't run Debian,  well could do testing I suppouse hmm, but stable is well behind
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: no Ext4 support yet even as far as I know
<mercutio22> musikgoat: I see your point, I thought I would have both methods simultaneously
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: but even testing is like ubuntu stable
<musikgoat> mercutio22: hmm, thats a good idea
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: apparantly Ubuntu stable is based on testing
<sebsebseb> or something like that
<mercutio22> musikgoat: well, its good as it is
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: right, i don't remember the exact relationship either, but iirc ubuntu is downstream of debian testing
<musikgoat> mercutio22: cool!
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: What does iirc mean again?
<musikgoat> if I remember correctly
 * sebsebseb wonders if he ever knew what it meant,  he/I guesses/guess so
<musikgoat> so patches that get pushed into debian testing will then be pushed to ubuntu stable
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: If I am correct Ubuntu is basically always a bit more cutting edge then Debian,  which  I guess might be why  some people say Ubuntu is never stable.
<musikgoat> hmm...
<DanaG> Hmm, something that fails in the new preferences:
<DanaG> You can't have BOTH methods of scrolling at the same time.
<wastrel> DanaG: it's annoying yes!
<musikgoat> DanaG: that is what mercutio22 suggested, doesn't seem to be an option :-/
<wastrel> DanaG: install gpointing-device-settings  that will let you configure both
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: As Ubuntu prepares for release, we "freeze" a snapshot of Debian's development archive. We start from the development version in order to give ourselves the freedom to make our own decisions with regard to release management, independent of Debian's release-in-preparation. This is necessary because our release criteria are very different from Debian's.
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: from http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/Debian
<DanaG> watch out if you use gpointing-device-settings.... gnome-settings-daemon will fight over the settings with it.
<DanaG> They'll both repeatedly try to apply their own settings.
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: Yes I was thinking you copied that in from a website
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: :)
<DanaG> So you'll find one scrolling method will be enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled, enabled, disabled,
<DanaG> ... you get the point.
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: Yes I heard something like that before as well, that the Ubuntu repos are based on Debian
<tj83> desktop share photo. http://imagebin.ca/view/8QkCJw0.html karmic is looking good
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: and I was thinking about if  I knew what irrc  actsauly meant or not hmm heh
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: so a release (stable) would be more cutting edge than debian stable, but not really much off from debian testing around that time
<musikgoat> pretty tj83
<tj83> ty
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: above hmm = thinking   heh = fake laughter.   Anything else, or is it time for me to go away from my computer for a bit?
<tj83> Internet relay chat
<musikgoat> lol ?
<musikgoat> heh
<sebsebseb> tj83: IRC yes, but irrc no that's  if  I  remember correctly
<musikgoat> s/wrong/right
<sebsebseb> tj83: uh  iirc I meant
<tj83> my fault,
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: are you asking about common acronyms?
 * tj83 is curious what iirc is
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I was a bit,  and thanks for the  Debian/Ubuntu stuff by the way
<sebsebseb> tj83: as I already  said :)    if  I remember correctly
<musikgoat> sure, you obviously know though... hopefully the beta testing goes well for you,  btw,  you should hit up your LoCo if there is one for Bug Day this weekend
<tj83> gees
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: loco as in in person stuff or?
 * tj83 googled and got his answer... wow, time for sleep
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I haven't  done  Linux User Groups in person or stuff like that
<musikgoat> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I might be running a cross between alpha6 and beta now I don't know
<mikedep333> hey, am I supposed to report duplicate bugs using the automated crash handler in karmic?
<musikgoat> mikedep333: if the bug is reported, then you shouldn't re-report it, just click "me too"
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: if your interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I have been on that before
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: bug reporting means logging into my old luanchpad account and uh,  so nah,  plus the issues I have had,  with Karmic, are probably standard ones anyway, that loads of others have had as well
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: thanks though I guess
<musikgoat> sure thing
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: hmm  can I get into my old luanchpad account still,  it's been  quite a long while
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: :P don't ask me, but I don't think the admins tend to prune old accounts often
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: I was able to merge an old account with my current one a year or so ago
<musikgoat> and that account was a couple years old
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I was thinking if I can  get hold of the username and password still or whatever
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: or reset password
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: the username is an email address, so that tends to be easy
<musikgoat> and launchpad is much cleaner yay!
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I have a feeling it might be one in that case though,  that I no longer have access to.   Plus I was thinking email  password reminders.  Hmm at  unessarey highlights oh well,  and luanchpad is now open source.
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: nice, i didn't hear about that, good news!
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: indeed
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I think it's been a while now with it being open source, but not that long.
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: well yes it's been a while
<musikgoat> i was just reading, since july, not that long
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: ok
 * DanaG slaps the Gnome devs for ignoring the possibility of "both" on scrolling.
<akio> ?
<akio> two finge?
<akio> finger*
<akio> DanaG, what are you talking about?
<DanaG> Look at the touchpad settings.
<DanaG> "None".
<DanaG> "Two Finger".
<DanaG> "Edge".
<DanaG> ... okay, isn't something missing there?
<akio> both?
<akio> not really
<DanaG> yeah.
<akio> I wouldn't think to have both
<akio> that seems like overkill
<DanaG> Well, but it should at least be POSSIBLE, right?
<akio> i figure if you have the ability to do both you wouldn't car4 about edge scrolling
<akio> i mean two finger scrolling
<DanaG> Otherwise, it's like those people who review hardware and never even think to try Linux.... or like Phoronix testing SSDs but not testing boot time.
<akio> (im a bit drunk)
<DanaG> I like having the flexibility to do both -- and I could in the past.
<DanaG> Like, the new Wacom Bamboo multitouch tablet.... not a single person has yet reviewed one with Linux.
<akio> I don't think mine supports two finger scrolling, but I wish it did
<akio> nope, but those are awesome
<DanaG> Do you have one?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my touchpad only can do "fake" multifinger.
<DanaG> My old laptop did real multi-finger.
<akio> i used to go to school with some graphic artists
<hnsr> wow, lots of weirdness when I (try to) reboot after installation completes on my laptop with intel graphics, seems to be stuck in some permanent loop where it kills gdm, switches to vt, starts gdm or X again (i get to see the background at least), over and over
<DanaG> The multitouch one is very new... like a couple of months old.
<DanaG> Boo on Synaptics for actively crippling new products, and making them inferior to old ones.
<akio> i only saw the bamboo, didn't know there was a new one
<hnsr> hmm, it's endlessly respawning gdm it seems
<hnsr> DanaG, the multitouch tablets arent supported yet by linuxwacom i read on the wacom ML, I think you can get some initial support by adding the pci id, but only the pen will work
<DanaG> Hmm, it's not a standard HID device? Bummer.
<DanaG> I really really really want somebody to make something just like the Fingerworks boards that Apple bought out and killed, oh so many years ago.
<legend2440> i was wondering why my /boot/grub folder is full of  mod files with an audio icon
<hnsr> well it might be actually, I'm not really sure how wacom tablet are supported on linux, but the dev said there's some work in volved in making the miltutouch work
<hnsr> anyone know how one could escape from this gdm-respawning loop
<DanaG> hmm, how about single-touch? Or multi-touch as in like a touchpad, with mere two-finger-scroll and not much else?
<hnsr> i'm not sure if I'll fubar my installation if I forcibly shutdown my laptop now :/
<hnsr> sounds like no touch at all for now: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=167e8a330910021409n67417f81i4cd13f0a0af4bd5c%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=linuxwacom-devel
<Moc> is it normal I can't install software from the ubuntu software center in 9.10 beta ? There is no install buttons
<idyle> Hi, I just did an upgrade and I have some unmet depends => libc6, libc6-dev, libc6-i386 -- should I just do upgrade -f (force)? or will this break stuff?
<legend2440> is it normal for /boot/grub folder to be full of mod files?
<sebsebseb> Moc: oh it's not the  repo is slow issue
<musikgoat> idyle: you could try a dist-upgrade
<musikgoat> legend2440: yes
<idyle> musikgoat: I'm already on karmic
<musikgoat> its because you now have grub2
<Moc> I hope the user login screen will be updated before release, the default one is alittle boring
<legend2440> musikgoat: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Moc: yeah brown and uh
<musikgoat> legend2440: also, keep in mind that you don't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore, just in case you were looking for it
<sebsebseb> Moc: well there's the new boot up and shut down theme
<Moc> Im talking about the square box with your name in it
<sebsebseb> Moc: that's the new GDM
<legend2440> musikgoat: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Moc: Do you see a background on it?
<Moc> sebsebseb: to the full screen yes, but not in the white box
<Moc> It really make the login screen ugly compare to 9.04
<sebsebseb> Moc: yeah I am wondering about themeing the new GDM personalley,  and I have been testing  Karmic since alpha4, and it seems I can't  theme the new GDM or something hmm
<sebsebseb> I want the nice blubuntu theme from the repo for the new GDM as well
<sebsebseb> Moc: ,but when I looked around for  themeing GDM,  not sure where the settings are
<legend2440> i backed up karmic with clonezilla after i got it setup the way i wanted. then to test the img file i restored it. after that Grub2 would not load. i tried the grub2 restore instructions but they didnt work. what is a reliable way to backup karmic?
<sebsebseb> Moc: the new GDM is actsaully one reason  why  I might not upgrade the other computer any time soon,  well unless I can theme it hmm
<Moc> I try to stay what the os give me... So I do home there something that look alittle better for release
<sebsebseb> other computer it won't upgrade  to anything, but finals
<sebsebseb> yes same here,  I  stay with what the OS gave me, or do only rather basic customizing
<sebsebseb> I like good defaults as well,  I am not so sure about 9.10 by what I have seen
<sebsebseb> when it comes to eye candy
<Moc> I just mounted an 46" monitor in my room, and I couldn't get high rez with my old dell d610, upgraded to 9.10 and it looking good, it weird how the open source ati driver came along
<Moc> I find the Mail/IM icons too pale
<musikgoat> legend2440: tar?
<Moc> volume and batt are too pale also
<legend2440> musikgoat: ok will look into tar. thanks
<sebsebseb> Moc: ok just gave the  Ubuntu Software  Centre (yes the British spelling is the proper way :) )  another try, because of you
<sebsebseb> Moc: indeed would be nice if there was an install button for an app that you want to install
<sebsebseb> ,but no there isn't, but you can do file and then install
<musikgoat> legend2440: :)  let me point you to some suggestions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Moc> it gray out
<legend2440> musikgoat: thanks
<Moc> It say, not available in current data
<hnsr> against what application should I file a bug for a missing icon theme? some themes depend on the 'Human' icon theme, but this theme is installed so it gives a warning and some icons are missing from various menus
<hnsr> s/is installed/is not installed/
<sebsebseb> Moc: The name of the program is also spelt the American way center,  when really the correct spelling is Centre :)  Used to be called Ubuntu App Store.  Store isn't British English either Shop would be, but  Store is better than Center :)
<sebsebseb> Moc: Shame about the name, nice little program though, not really needed though,  Synaptic or add/remove or good enough really
<sebsebseb> and  installing stuff with commands :)
<sebsebseb> Moc: maybe you got a bug with it
<Moc> yes am about to apt-get my stuff
<maccam941> sebsebseb: well sotware center will replace add/remove
<maccam941> and probably synaptic some day
<sebsebseb> maccam941: and hopefuly be spelt  the British way centre :)   by default, but no  the American way hmm,  well  in that case I hope for those with  British English that they get the name with Centre in the menu and the program itself hmm
<maccam941> sebsebseb: there's a reason they have translation teams
<sebsebseb> maccam941: yep
<maccam941> and multiple language packs
<sebsebseb> maccam941: add/remove is part of upstream Gnome isn't it?   This  Ubuntu  App Centre isn't
<maccam941> i think canonical made add/remove and pushed it upstream
<maccam941> (iirc)
<maccam941> in any case software center will eventually become the default package management app
<maccam941> it'll replace gdebi and update-manager and synaptic and add/remove
<akio> I just revisited LOLCODE
<sebsebseb> uh  software centre :)
<Dr_Willis> wonder if they will make a console version.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<maccam941> sebsebseb: potato potato
<Dr_Willis> its potatoe
<maccam941> -_-
<Moc> I had to select another mirror than the canadian mirror
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sebsebseb> maccam941: synaptic being replaced by  software centre, that woudn't be a good thing
<sebsebseb> maccam941: Synaptic can do a lot more it seems :)
<maccam941> sebsebseb: it will be, eventually
<maccam941> they just started writing it this cycle
<Moc> synaptic = admin tool
<hnsr> anyone else here running 9.10 notice that some themes depend on 'Human' icon theme, wihch isn't installed?
<maccam941> have you guys even looked at the spec page?
<Dr_Willis> Id like to see them expand the 'tagging' system on all the packages.. i often have a hard time finding a package that i 'rember using ages ago' :)
<hnsr> im trying to  figure out if I should file a bug against it, cant find anything related on launchpad
<hnsr> nor can I figure out which package to even file it against
<sebsebseb> maccam941: well  I guess it will be ok if  it's better than Synaptic, but   it still won't be part of upstream Gnome I guess
<sebsebseb> maccam941: spec page???
<maccam941> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<maccam941> "In application menus etc, the Center should appear as “Ubuntu Software Center”. This name should be localized (for example, as “Centre” in Commonwealth countries)."
<sebsebseb> maybe I should do a bug report for the    wrong spelling  for  Software Centre  :D no point   seriously though, since  American English is the default English for most computer stuff, even though  British English is the only true English :)
<sebsebseb> American spellings even though where Canonical is located,  well  not a big deal, but still hmm
<maccam941> sebsebseb: did you not read what i just wrote? have you set your locale to en_gb?
<sebsebseb> maccam941: yes I did a while ago
<Dr_Willis> I can think of bigger annoyances.  with the 'software Center'
<sebsebseb> still ended up with the Firefox user agent saying en-us in it though :(
<sebsebseb> ,but  I fixed that myself :D
<maccam941> sebsebseb: i think firefox has its own localization packages
<sebsebseb> apparantly  the translations come later
<Moc> damn out of disk space..
<Elone> anyone, tried installing VNware? it stop working @ 62% @@; any clue? ~
<sebsebseb> maccam941: I didn't really  think about this stuff before, but then more recently,  I got in contact  with someone on IRC, (well it's been months now or whatever), but he does  en gb  for  Gnome
<sebsebseb> maccam941: actsaully that's not quite true, since  the first proper website I did,   I ended up calling the thing in HTML for the external style sheet  .centre   anyway this is a bit off topic really
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I cant even get the software-center to actually install anything...
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis:  since the repos are having issues? since this issue?
<sebsebseb> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  im installing stuff via apt-get fine now. so i just now fires up softeare center, clicked on a game, clicked install.. nothing.. no messages in the terminal, or any feedback at all.
<Dr_Willis> I will try again in a min.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: using software centre to try it?   you install with apt-get normalley don't you?
<Dr_Willis> right. I tried to install wesnoth via software center, no feedback, click install.. wait.. nothing.....
<Dr_Willis> close it.. apt-get install wesnoth-all   took right off.
<sebsebseb> well that would be interseting if there's a software centre bug in the beta,  resulting in people not being able to install anything from it
<Dr_Willis> try looking for the ssh server in the software center.. i couldent even find that.
<Dr_Willis> looked for ssh, and 'openssh'
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I think since it's basic and a replacement for add/remove
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: or I should  say will be a replacement for it
<sebsebseb> by the sounds of it hmm
<Dr_Willis> trying it on the other machine. lets see
<Moc> damn, my audio playback in vlc stop for 200ms every few second
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the 3d chess program actually DOES 3d now....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Moc> playback is fine in totem
<chu_> Hey guys - I'm currently on Jaunty, though my wireless is broken. I'm thinking of either re-installing Jaunty, or jumping onto Karmic beta (I jumped onto Jaunty beta from Intrepid and had no isses, if anything the experience was made better by Jaunty, even at beta), so I'm open for anything. I do have a separate /home partition, so re-install is just as easy as an update (or so I have heard, not that I have ever done a re-install).
<Dr_Willis> Ok. software center is installing 3d chess on my other machine (the one that is still alpha-6 (not upgraded yet)
<sebsebseb> chu_: could do, but right now well this
<sebsebseb> !slow |  chu_
<ubottu> chu_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Dr_Willis> Heh.. 3d chess STILL has broken '3d'
<chu_> So I should probably download the Karmic beta and do a re-install that way?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Well that's expected
<sebsebseb> chu_: could do, but right now things will be slow
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  its been broken since the earliest release of ubuntu ive ever tried. :)
<chu_> Even over torrent?
<sebsebseb> chu_: sounded like it earlier
<Moc> if vlc doesn't work ok on 9.10 i will not update
<sebsebseb> chu_: well you can try
<Dr_Willis> No Python OpenGL suppot,No Python GTKGLExt support - is the error dialog message.
<chu_> Indeed, I'll hang around here for a while, do you have any tips on doing a re-install?
<Dr_Willis> vlc works fine here for me on 9.10
<sebsebseb> chu_: of course since beta, might end up with some other issue,  resulting in you having a reason to do a clean install of the final, but by the sounds of it that won't be much of an issue, seperate /home after all
<sebsebseb> chu_: and the beta causing dataloss from your seperate /home I doubt it
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Which release?
<chu_> Right now, my /home partition is a *mess*, lots of stuff added and removed, lots of "zombie" dirs just floatin around - is there anyway I can go through them and remove the stuff I don't need?
<sebsebseb> chu_: When doing Karmic make sure you have /  as Ext4 :)
<chu_> So I can grab a perfect back-up of my home dir.
<sebsebseb> chu_: by default  for clean installs Karmic will do / as Ext4  and put the other stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  iv not updated this alpha6 box yet today.. but ive been watching vlc videos on it all week. (or were you talking about the chess program?) :)
<chu_> Yeah, will do (I did an upgradeto Jaunty so never got the chance for ext4)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Which version of Ubuntu  was the earliest you used?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  Hmm.. warty? i forget teh cute names..
<sebsebseb> chu_: Well you could have converted the Ext3 to Ext4 in Jauntey, but  Jauntey also doesn't have perfect Ext4 support, because of the kernel they have and that (hmm at the amount of times I have said this kind of thing in #ubuntu )
<Moc> now vlc is not responding... !! noo
<chu_> I'm actually running 2.6.30 on Jaunty atm.
 * sebsebseb is looking forward to the 9.04 final, so that around then he can start telling loads of people to do Ext4 :)
<chu_> Had to update the kernel to support my laptop's acpi readings..
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> 9.10 above
<chu_> 9.10
<chu_> AHah
<Dr_Willis> yea - got the chess game to actually do 3d. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh~?
<Dr_Willis> had to install 2 extra packages -->  python-gtkglext1
<Dr_Willis> python-opengl
<Dr_Willis> last time i tried to get it going (a year ago+) one of those packages i think wasent even in the repos
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: ok well  that could be useful info for certain people,  I don't even know how to play chess hmm
<Dr_Willis> Interesting theres '3d' chess - thats a 3d (3 levels of boards) chess game,, then theres the chess game that has 3d 'rendered/board'
<Dr_Willis> !info bouncy
<ubottu> bouncy (source: bouncy): eat the yummy veggies in the garden - game for small kids. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.20071104-3 (karmic), package size 300 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Just comparing the listings of 'software center' and what i see with apt-cache, and there seems to be a lot missing software center.
<chu_> Sweet Telstra have Ubuntu mirrors I have never known about, they have the 9.10 desktop beta ISO available.
<iflema> unmetered... cool mhuh
<iflema> about the only cool thing about telstra
<chu_> Pretty much :p
<iflema> chu: i take it you know about the repos
<chu_> Though, unmetered repos makes Linux a win
<chu_> Yeah, pretty much just discovered.
<iflema> a win or a windows???
<chu_> Hah
<iflema> chu: theres more mirror.files.bigpond.com
<chu_> Anyway, going to update to 9.10 later today I think, nice to know I don't have to dog down the ubuntu servers.
<musikgoat> oh man, the aussies are up, its bed time for me j/k :P
<Dr_Willis> Be nice to see a web site showing all the servers loads, so we could switch to unloaded ones
<fbdystang> agreed
<chu_> In software sources, I just changed the "Download from" to http://mirror.files.bigpond.com/ubuntu ?
<musikgoat> Dr_Willis: I would think that the mirrors would like that as well!
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  i was wondering that also. :)
<iflema> chu_: no punch in that address into browser and looksee
<chu_> Cheers
<Dr_Willis> i see the index of ubuntu. :)
<iflema> - ubuntu
<chu_> Sick
<chu_> Yeah
<iflema> m
<fbdystang> chu_ that is cool
<iflema> 3 of my favs
<iflema> repos for all
<iflema> woo
<chu_> There is no way of changing my "default" repo to that is there?
<chu_> Possibly with the cli :p
<chu_> Using Software Sources I don't think so.
<iflema> only thing with telstra/ubuntu.... no multiverse
 * Dr_Willis tries the 'select best server' button.
<frybye> re - for some reason the status-bar (-panel) has migrated from bottom edge of screen to near the top - how can I get it back to the bottom??
<chu_> 291 tests!
<iflema> at least not 3 months ago
<Dr_Willis> 325 tests here
<chu_> Yikes
<Dr_Willis> it picked one in this state.. not a suprise. :)
<frybye> OK - done it! with alt + left-mouse and drag...
<chu_> There's a repo at ANU too, though I don't know how to configure it.
<frybye> hmmm should have thought of it quicker...
<chu_> I am a student at ANU, so that could be good.
<cwillu_> frybye, alt-drag the panel
<iflema> chu_: if ya like i can send ya a file called sources.list its about 5 lines.. if ya drop into /etc/apt/ bigpondll take over
<Dr_Willis> fastest servers are across the world. :) thats always amuseing
<iflema> actually google it
 * nonix4 ponders about BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cwillu_> guess you saw that
<hifi> nfs-common is broken
<Frickelpit> hifi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/441055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441055 in nfs-utils "package nfs-common 1:1.2.0-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Fix released]
<hifi> ok, waiting for the new package
<Elone> anyone, tried installing vmware? it stop working @ 62% @@; any clue? ~
<Dr_Willis> ths instalation of vmware hung you mean? or the installing of ubuntu ON a vmware VM hung?
<tonyyarusso> I see that both ubuntu-wallpapers and gnome-screensavers add files to /usr/share/backgrounds - am I to understand that there's some interchangability between the two?
<KnifeySpooney> My xbootsplash looks very low quality. I thought it was just normal until I saw lifehacker's bootsplash quality -- http://cache-03.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2009/10/500x_karmic2_splash.jpg . Are there any settings I can change to increase the quality of my bootsplash?
<KnifeySpooney> Nevermind. Someone posted it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/433034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433034 in xsplash "New Karmic xsplash theme looks bad at high resolution (dup-of: 423632)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423632 in xsplash "xsplash wallpaper gradients are massively distorted at 16bpp depth" [Medium,Fix committed]
<topyli> DopeGhot1, thanks for the grub2 auth hint
<jarkko> hi guys, do know what causes to load a second instance of network manager and kmix into system tray in kubuntu karmic?
<pwnguin> yay, new wacom fixes my pen
<alokito> do the main server and server for united states get updated at the same time?
<alokito> main server is too slow so thinking about switching to a server that gets updated as soon as a package is released
<Veinor_> global bug jam, whooooo
<dv-> what's the deal with nautilus mounting drives to random points each time? every time I mount a drive now it has to read all the media all over again because the mount point has changed
<alokito> dv-, to mount ntfs drives automatically use the ntfs-config tool
<caillean> i wonder where apport saves the data,because i wanted to add apports data to an existing bug
<dv-> alokito: i just don't want it to use random mount points
<shentino> How do I upgrade to the beta with synaptic?
<alokito> dv-, you are mounting ntfs are u not?
<dv-> it used to mount to /media/disk-1 /media/disk-2.... now it's /media/<hash> but the hash is different every time
<dv-> no
<alokito> shentino, beta is not counted as a distribution release, so if you have all the updates installed u already have the beta
<Veinor> it's doing that for me every time I plug in a thumb drive
<Veinor> what dv- said.
<shentino> so maxing out my versions for jaunty already gives me what karmic would?
<Veinor> shentino: oh, sudo update-manager -d
<Boohbah> how come my wallpaper has no koala?
<Veinor> Boohbah: he's hiding :o
<alokito> dv-, u can set the mount point of drives in /etc/fstab
<Boohbah> Veinor: oh, do i need to look in the tree? :)
<Veinor> yeah :P
<alokito> shentino, nope! I mean u don't need to upgrade from karmic alpha to beta
<shentino> What I want to do is upgrade from jaunty to karmic beta
<Veinor> shentino: sudo update-manager -d
<Veinor> in a terminal
<draconis> of course back up your stuff first!
<draconis> you'd want to do that with a normal distribution upgrade, but doubly so with a beta
<Veinor> yeah, of course
<Veinor> oh dear, he left
<Veinor> anyway, I don't like the behavior of thumb drives mounting automaticalls as /media/SOME-HASH
<alokito> draconis, the beta is stable, but I wouldn't want to upgrade my jaunty to karmic beta, rather I would do a separate install(what I actually did few days ago)
<Veinor> I'd like for them to mount as /media/disk
<dv-> exactly
<alokito> Veinor, delete all mount paths from /etc/fstab, then set the mount paths of the drives as u desire
<Boohbah> draconis: or consider installing in a VirtualBox
<draconis> well, I had to reinstall a system so I figured I'd just start with Karmic
<Boohbah> that makes sense
<Veinor> alokito: but my point is I want all removable media to be mounted as /media/disk
<Veinor> like in Jaunty
<alokito> Boohbah, to have a taste vbox is ok, but Im using karmic as my default os so I can't run it in vbox
<draconis> Veinor: well, my media is being mounted as their drive label
<alokito> Veinor, check /etc/fstab... some partition might be using /media/disk already
<Boohbah> alokito: yeah, i installed karmic alpha as my main laptop OS, was running in a vbox on a gentoo desktop before that
<alokito> give it some other mount path
<Boohbah> alokito: and the laptop have twice the ram as the desktop :)
<nonix4> if I "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" on a server installation, will I lose the lovely server motd?
<Boohbah> nonix4: if you mean /etc/motd it shouldn't change
<Veinor> what's this apt-add-repository I keep hearing so much about?
<Veinor> it's not on my karmic install
<nonix4> then again that would install bunch of stuff that is not needed on a host that doesn't have local display... any simple way to install just the usual x clients, skipping xserver-xorg and alike?
<Veinor> oh.
<Veinor> add-apt-repository
<Veinor> Now I feel silly.
<bwallum> I now know the meaning of the term clusterf**k as quoted in 'Burn After Reading'. It could have been made for PA. Karmic and Jaunty blown up. Can't use my optical drives now. Any sign of a fix coming through?
<cwillu_> bwallum, bug number or it didn't happen
<topyli> heh
<Dr_Willis> !bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bwallum> There's 475 currently listed
<cwillu_> ...
<bwallum> A right cluster indeed
<cwillu_> um, that's not how that works
<cwillu_> please state the specific bug you're experiencing
<cwillu_> the bug #, rather
<jbicha> is there any way I can force Karmic to use the vesa driver? the old "xforcevesa" boot option doesn't seem to work
<cwillu_> if there's 475 exact duplicates, then pick one
<bwallum> sorry, I don't understand. I am simply asking if there is a light at the end of the tunnel yet
<cwillu_> bwallum, and I'm asking 'what tunnel'?
<topyli> there is!
<bwallum> look at the sample selection above then
<cwillu_> you haven't given me anything to look at yet
<cwillu_> or am I supposed to google for "site:bugs.launchpad.net  clusterf**k as quoted in 'Burn After Reading'"?
<cwillu_> I'm not trying to be evasive, but you're not giving me anything to go on
<bwallum> 301755, 354620,172654,210016, 250059,269585,272628....all the way to 475
<cwillu_> if they're all duplicates, then they should be marked as duplicates.  If they're all separate issues, then are you _really_ experiences _each_ one of those bugs?
<cwillu_> hell, the first one you listed has already been marked as "fix released"
<bwallum> I have a running 32bit Jaunty that was last updated 3 days ok. That is fine. Since then AMD64 Karmic and 32bit generic Jaunty have all been affected. Can't play dvds or CDs, very clippy sound on both.
<cwillu_> okay, that's _not_ the first bug you listed
<cwillu_> can you find a bug that is specifically the issue that you're seeing?
<bwallum> OK I give in, I'll read all the bugs and come back next month when I've finished doing that.
<cwillu_> ...
<cwillu_> start by filing a bug with your issue, there's people who spend their time figuring out what bugs are duplicates of others
<cwillu_> but it's ludicrous to come in here with a list of 245 bugs that you claim to experience, and then when challenged on that to reply "well, I don't know, I didn't actually _read_ those bugs"
<cwillu_> speaking as a volunteer, with no official standing :p
 * Dr_Willis is just an innocent bystander
 * cwillu_ huggles Dr_Willis, and bwallum
<Dr_Willis> actually i cant rember the last time i played an actual dvd, or music cd.
 * topyli gets Dr_Willis involved, sits back and enjoys
<Dr_Willis> i rarely even burn dvd/cd thse days
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. if i took out the optical drive.. i could fit in another 1+TB hard drive...
<cwillu_> not that it matters, no single person uses every supported feature
<Dr_Willis> But i DID get the 3d part of the Chess program working!
<cwillu_> but like, he listed 7 bugs, and none of them even talk about cd drives :)
<cwillu_> Dr_Willis, kinda a let down once you actually see it, eh? :)
<tonyyarusso> cwillu_: Some day I'll convince somebody to use every feature just to prove you wrong.
<cwillu_> tonyyarusso, too late, I'm systematically working through it, and so have a 3 year headstart :p
<topyli> cwillu_, you've been tasked with a high-level job now. "there are bugs in jaunty, please fix them"
<tonyyarusso> bah
<topyli> now get on it!
<topyli> err, karmic
<cwillu_> topyli, currently working on bug ######: line6-usb-source doesn't support Line6 Studio-UX2 devices
<topyli> good, good
<cwillu_> god, one of those bugs was in a ppa build for <foo> sake!
<cwillu_> heh, yep, he just clicked on 'pulseaudio', which currently has 475 known bugs :)
<cwillu_> which isn't bad actually
<cwillu_> apparently 'searching' wasn't called for :p
<cwillu_> can somebody distract me?  this is eating at me too much :p
<nonix4> is ltsp-server-standalone not depending on xterm a bug?
<commander_> is there any way to install the themes like turrican blue and hanso
<cwillu_> nonix4, I don't know for sure, but I think the images used with ltsp are built up completely separately from ltsp-server-standalone
<cwillu_> i.e., you can use it without having an x server installed, and so having the x clients installed isn't necessary
<nonix4> cwillu_: images built seem proper, but they cannot log in without server having some installed as well
<cwillu_> </I think>
<cwillu_> nonix4, that doesn't sound right, they would be using the xterm in the image (which is built for their arch), not the tools on the server's root (which may not be)
<cwillu_> thanks for the distraction btw :)
<iceroot> anyone running karmic with vbox 3.06 succesfully? at login, gdm is restarting every 3-4 seconds (like when you install a wrong vga-driver)
<jbicha> iceroot: what graphics card do you have?
<iceroot> jbicha: dont know what vbox is using atm
<jbicha> vbox works for me, but what is the graphics hardware for your host computer?
<iceroot> jbicha: geforce 7900gs but it does not matter what my host is using (imo)
 * nonix4 thinks he'll file a bug report, regardless of not being sure which one is the actual bug there...
<jbicha> I'm having significant trouble with my geforce card
<cwillu_> nonix4, always a safe bet :)
<iceroot> jbicha: but vbox is not giving a geforce to the machine. its giving the vbox-vga to the machine. so it does not matter if the host is using nvidia, ati, intel or something else
<cwillu_> nonix4, that said, do you understand what I mean about the binaries on the server being unrelated to the binaries the client uses?
<cwillu_> iceroot, does vbox have some gl passthrough feature now though?
<cwillu_> that could expose some weirdness now that we do compositing tricks
<iceroot> cwillu_: yes (you have to activate). its working fine with doom3, serious sam2 and so on
<cwillu_> nonix4, where I might be confused is that I was under the impression that edubuntu/ltsp exposes a root filesystem for the clients which run most of their apps locally against an nfs mounted root.  This could be mistaken, and all the applications are actually running on the server connecting to just an xserver on the client over an ssh encrypted link or whatever, but I don't think that's the default
<AlanBell> @ping
<Ian_> @pong
<Ian_> msn updated their protocolagain?
<AlanBell> ah, thanks. Wrong channel, but at least I know it is working now :-)
<Ian_> pidign/empathy doesnt seem to feel like connecting
<Ian_> AlanBell: what is working? :p
<AlanBell> irssi
<nonix4> hrm, Karmic Alpha 6 -> Beta kernel upgrade seems to have left lvm out of initramfs, ouch...
<AlanBell> ah, I wasn't identified to NickServ
<bullgard> Empathy > Contact List > Help > Debug reports: "empathy/Account-DEBUG: 1.254544e+09: account_manager_name_owner_cb: Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager, new name: :1.67." What does  the message »Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager« mean?
<Ian_> bullgard: ?
<Ian_> ah pidgin connected now
<Ian_> nvm :)
<bullgard> Ian_: Your message is cryptic. Would you mind to talki to me in plain English?
<bullgard> s/talki/talk/
<der_schreiner> hello
<Ian_> hmm
<Ian_> maybe
<Ian_> :p
<bullgard> '~$ uname -a; Linux T43 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux'. Where can one see from this output that I am using the Karmic Beta release?
<der_schreiner> had you all any problems with the new updates?
<mortal> nice, ibm t43 is a very good laptop
<bullgard> mortal: Yes, it is.
<mortal> I have mine with a 1400x1050 screen, bought it used for 200 eur :>
<bullgard> mortal: I paid 280 EUR but it has got a new hard disk of 160 GB.
<mortal> I should get a new disk, the last sectors are bad
<mortal> but it works still :b, I don't use those sectors on any partition
<Dr_Willis> i just upgraded my hd to 500gb :)
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> how hard are the update servers getting slammed today
<Dr_Willis> hmm. first update/upgrade on a new inwstall and 'ubuntu-desktop' is being held back.. Why would a meta-package be held back?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  they been  slow but accessable to me right now.
<stuart_> Can someone help with a "no sound" problem in Larmic?
<der_schreiner1> ch mirror works fine for me
<SKB> is karmic beta now?
<stuart_> Karmic
<stuart_> yes SKB
<joaopinto> skath_, read the topic
<eagles0513875> SKB: yes it is has been since thursday
<joaopinto> ops, skb
<der_schreiner1> Karmic is beta since 3 days
<Dr_Willis> 3 days of the servers being overloaded. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: there has to be an easier way to do updates instead of downloding big chunks like today
<der_schreiner1> lol
<eagles0513875> 318mb of packages for 229 upgrades
<iflema> 1 2 miss a few
<Dr_Willis> its 5 am, in the usa.. so switch to the american servers.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: question i have no sound what so ever would i need to recompile alsa or phonon
<eagles0513875> or what ever the new default is
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, there is, and they are workingon it, differential updates
<eagles0513875> i remember hearing something about improving the updates
<joaopinto> they are not implemented yet
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  if your  alsa dosent support your card. you would need to update alsa i guess...
<stuart_> i have no sound at all either
<Dr_Willis> has sound EVER worked?
<eagles0513875> i can wait to get back on osx just have some java programming but can do other things
<stuart_> haa haa
<der_schreiner1> i hope the time will come we get diff packages, who only god the changes to the last ;)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: on my duel boot with osx and karmic on boot camp partition no it hasnt but on a vm it has
<stuart_> does on Debian for me
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-sync
<cwillu_> bullgard, have you apt-get update; apt-get upgrade'd?
<imachine> sup
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  i would check the forums for your specific apple machine. Ive little experience with ubuntu on apple hardware
<imachine> upgrading from 9.04, the installer sort of stalls at the point where it's "cleaning up"
<imachine> is taht normal?
<ripps> holy ****, I just got 152 package upgrades!
 * Dr_Willis has an apple PPC thats a good doorstop
<imachine> it's been going with high HD activity for the past 10 minutes.
<eagles0513875> hahah Dr_Willis they have changed tremendously
<imachine> like if it is searching for something, but it seems that it's not doing anything ;/
<eagles0513875> dont get me started with boot ups and shut downs lol
<Dr_Willis> ripps:  yea. i noticed a lot of updates now also.
<SKB> The system user `messagebus' already exists. Exiting.
<SKB> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: The maximum number of active connections for UID 0 has been reached
<SKB> dpkg: error processing dbus (--configure):
<SKB> ugh
<imachine> no effects at least.
<SKB> halp?
<eagles0513875> !paste | SKB
<ubottu> SKB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<stuart_> so can anyone try help with lack of sound
<Dr_Willis> ive rararely had sound issues.. so ive not much experience with fixing sound.
<eagles0513875> im in teh same department as u Dr_Willis
<joaopinto> SKB, that looks bad, serch for a bug report on launchpad, or report it
<joaopinto> search
<Dr_Willis> #1 q. would be has sound in linux ever worked for the machine.
<imachine> any ideas with the stalling installer/updater?
<stuart_> Dr_Willis yes
<Dr_Willis> i only do 'clean' installs. :) so sorry - cant help there imachine
<imachine> or is taht normal, wow, firefox 3,5...
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: on my mac no but on win machines it does out of the box
<Dr_Willis> there was a bit of a quirk where the mute would stay on... i need to see if that got fixed.
<ripps> Boy am I glad I changed my sources to a more locally mirror repository
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, have you checked alsamixer ?
<Dr_Willis> ripps:  yep. i did also.. lot faster now.
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, do you get an error, or you simply don't get any sound ?
<joaopinto> I had some issues with pulse on karmic
<stuart_> joapinto yes - nothing muted etc.
<joaopinto> stuart, was sound working on jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> I have no sound problems at all.. ive noticed teh mixer applet being quirky. me and some other guys filed a bug on it about 3 days ago
<stuart_> joapinto: didn't use it, but it has worked on earlier versions of Ubunti. Currently using Debian stable for which it works
<joaopinto> ok
<joaopinto> stuart, clearn install or upgrade ?
<stuart_> clean
<joaopinto> disclaimer: I don't know much about sound troublehshooting, just trying to help :P
<stuart_> no prob
<joaopinto> stuart_, do you get any sound on on the login screen ?
<joaopinto> before logging in
<stuart_> no sound at any time
<joaopinto> aplay -l , lists your card ?
<bullgard> cwillu_: No. I used System > Administration > Upodate Manager.
<cwillu_> bullgard, k, same thing
<bullgard> cwillu_: No sir. This is not the same thing.
<cwillu_> bullgard, if it says you have no updates after you hit 'check', then you're actually past the beta
<cwillu_> yse, as far as I'm concerned right now, it's exactly the same thing
<joaopinto> bullgard, tecnhically it's the same thing :P
<bullgard> cwillu_: I agree.
<nonix4> how do I do the equivalent of "tar tzvf" for initrd.img-2.6.31-11-server?
<joaopinto> stuart_, pastebin aplay -l
<stuart_> yes versus the little sound thing on the toolbar which simply lists "envy24 card" -- presumably from the envy24 software driver
<stuart_> joapinto: how do I use pastbin
<joaopinto> nonix4, I believe initrd is a loopback image
<joaopinto> !pastebin | stuart_
<ubottu> stuart_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bullgard> '~$ uname -a; Linux T43 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux'. Where can one see from this output that I am using the Karmic Beta release?
<cwillu_> stuart_, apt-get install pastebinit, and then aplay -l | pastebinit
<joaopinto> erm, i mean, is an image which you can loopback mount
<cwillu_> bullgard, I don't want to answer your question, because it doesn't mean what I think you think it means :)
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> I still cant understand why 'ubuntu-desktop' is held back.. but i can 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and it basically installs a single lib, then installs ubuntu-desktop
<joaopinto> bullgard, yes, if you got all the updates
<cwillu_> the "beta" is the state of the archive at a particular point in time, that no longer exists except on the beta cd's themselves
<cwillu_> if you've updated, then you're _newer_ than the beta
<Dr_Willis> !info libgd2-noxpm
<ubottu> libgd2-noxpm (source: libgd2): GD Graphics Library version 2 (without XPM support). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 203 kB, installed size 636 kB
<cwillu_> if you installed before the beta, then you're not
<Dr_Willis> !info libgd2-xpm
<ubottu> libgd2-xpm (source: libgd2): GD Graphics Library version 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 205 kB, installed size 640 kB
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, ubuntu-desktop is held because it adds/removes packages, that will held metapackages
<cwillu_> the only way you'll be running _exactly_ the beta is if you installed from the beta cd, and haven't applied any updates
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  it even was being held with a dist-upgrade
<Umeaboy> The beta causes my virtualbox to stop working.
<Dr_Willis> aparently those 2 xpm libgd files were the issue
<stuart_> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284457/
<Umeaboy> I think some updates removed dkms for some reason.
<Umeaboy> Stupid if you ask me.
<joaopinto> hum, that's a valid point, afaik dist-upgrade should had upgraded it
<bullgard> cwillu_: "	<cwillu_>	the "beta" is the state of the archive at a particular point in time, that no longer exists except on the beta cd's themselves." <- Does the 'Beta' state reflect in the output of '~$ uname -a'?
<cwillu_> bullgard, not as such, no
<wekt> nonix4, joaopinto:   initrd are cpio archives, not tar.  alternatively it can be some kind of loopback image i think.  but cpio is more common because more compact.
 * Dr_Willis wonders what libgd2 need to have a xpm and noxpm version
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, they didn't for me, so there is some problem specific to you, if that was the case
<bullgard> cwillu_: Ah, I see.
<cwillu_> bullgard, you could tell from the particular kernel version that you're around that time, but that's about the best you could do
<bullgard> cwillu_: Ok.
<Ian_> Umeaboy: sometimes, updates are broken and if you look at the updates, it will tell you what it will remove
<nonix4> wekt: 'k... I guess http://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug is what I was looking for :)
<Ian_> just wait a few hours and the update will be fixed and nothing will be removed
<joaopinto> wekt,  ok :)
<Umeaboy> Yeah, but most of 'em are in English & I prefer to read in Swedish.
<cwillu_> bullgard, the date in that line would be a clue I guess though :p
<wekt> There is also doc shipped with Linux
<bullgard> cwillu_: :-)
<cwillu_> but you could selectively update only that kernel, without updating anything else, for whatever reason :p
<Umeaboy> What's the command to completely remove KDE?
<joaopinto> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Umeaboy> sudo aptitude remove task-kde ?
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<bullgard> cwillu_: Because of that there are two switches for the uname command: 'uname -r' and 'uname -a'.
<cwillu_> bullgard, kernel release isn't distro release
<joaopinto> bullgard, there are more switchs: man uname
<joaopinto> -a includes all the info
<cwillu_> bullgard, lsb_release might be more useful
<Umeaboy> I wonder why I get TWO versions of FF when I use the beta,
<Umeaboy> ONE I can understand, but why TWO?
<cwillu_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cwillu_> Umeaboy, define 'two'
<cwillu_> (noting that 'firefox' is 'firefox-3.5'
<Umeaboy> Two shortcuts.
<Dr_Willis> Ijust have one here.
<Dr_Willis> in the menus.
<cwillu_> where, and to what paths, and on upgrade or on new install?
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, did you upgrade or clean install ?
<Umeaboy> Upgrade.
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, so that's natrual, you had firefox-3.0 which was upgraded
<joaopinto> and firefox-3.5 which is now the default
<joaopinto> natural
<cwillu_> joaopinto, you've met our right fielder?
<Umeaboy> joaopinto: Yes, but why wasn't the old one removed?
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, because the upgrade can't assume you don't need firefox-3.0 anymore ?
<joaopinto> cwillu_, sorry :) ?
<Umeaboy> joaopinto: Such a shame.
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, e.g. I still need firefox-3.0 for some rare sites
<Umeaboy> I DON'T.
<cwillu_> joaopinto, I hit the ball to the third baseman, naturally, and he throws it to who
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, so please remove it, a nd be polite
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I wonder which of the many grub config file/settings hides this grub menu on my new install....
<joaopinto> cwillu_, oh, I am European, ignorant about baseball :P
<eagles0513875> hhehe im from usa but styding out in europe
<cwillu_> joaopinto, it's an old stand-up comedy routine;  look on youtube for "who's on first"
<Umeaboy> I loooooooooooooooooooove baseball. Go Red Sox and NYG!
<cwillu_> don't need to know a thing about the game :p
<joaopinto> ah ok :)
<alokito> joaopinto, what site can firefox 3.0 load that firefox 3.5 can't?
<eagles0513875> GO HOUSTON ASTROS lol
<joaopinto> alokito, any Lotus Forms 3.5.0 Based Site
<joaopinto> which I use on a customer intranet
<Umeaboy> joaopinto: Link?
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, I said, intranet
<alokito> joaopinto, can u give an example?
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<cwillu_> joaopinto, I presume it's not just something that looks for a particular user-agent, and as such can be fixed by installing user-agent-switcher rather than a whole second browser? :p
<alokito> oh ok
<joaopinto> cwillu_, yes, that would also do it, but then I would have support people kicking me :)
<bullgard> Empathy > Contact List > Help > Debug reports: "empathy/Account-DEBUG: 1.254544e+09: account_manager_name_owner_cb: Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager, new name: :1.67." What does  the message »Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager« mean?
<Umeaboy> I wish I could complete the self-test when I've logged in.
<joaopinto> .1 does add support for ff3.5 I believe, but intranet ppl have no need for such upgrades, IE is on the house :P
<Umeaboy> It fails all the time.
<joaopinto> bullgard, better ask on #telepathy
<Umeaboy> joaopinto: Have you tried using the intranet in Midori?
<bullgard> joaopinto: Thank you for this advice.
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, no, I don't use exhotic browsers :)
<Umeaboy> Booooooy, does it load fast!
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaay!
<joaopinto> reboot to test fglrx
<joaopinto> seems fine
<joaopinto> time to get a 3D game for real testing
<eagles0513875> heheh joaopinto good luck
<eagles0513875> hehe would love to work on a gaming specific distro targeting gamers
<eagles0513875> and game devs
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, why would you need a distro for that ?
<joaopinto> there are several gamers related projects on ubuntu
<eagles0513875> true joaopinto thing is you have something like ubuntu studio which targets multimedia buffs whats wrong with a distro dedicated to gamers and game devs
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, well, good point :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, so just build it :P
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: where to start lol
<Dr_Willis> how about a distro focused on IRC addicts
<Dr_Willis> :P
<joaopinto> I almost started a usb play pen idea
<joaopinto> but it's too much work
<topyli> i think we have those, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> just getting the video drivers is the biggest issue with a 'gamer' edition
<joaopinto> I would just take the pen to all those windows kids and show them how to play without %$&%$$&%$%$ their parents computers
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, well, not that hard, you could decide to ship the vendor drivers
<Dr_Willis> take it and show them how they can web surf special sites.. and err.. not be tracked..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  thats not exactly allowable is it?  i though that was why ubuntu dosent incluced them on the cd/dvd but other 'under the radar disrtos ' do
<joaopinto> but it would need to be a persistent usb, for record keeping
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, that is argueable, some projects choose to distribute it on media
<Dr_Willis> argueable untill the lawyers get into it. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: the problem i c is for instance with alpha 5 i had issues with x not starting as soon as i installed the driver from nvidia and i had x. the problem is with ubuntu at least there are no updates to the drivers if new versions are releasd at leat until the next release
<Unggnu> hi all
<eagles0513875> !hi | Unggnu
<ubottu> Unggnu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, which would result in it being legal, or not
<Unggnu> Has anyone also problems with the Remote Desktop that you can't use the mouse until the user in front of the remote system does something?
<Dr_Willis> The persistant live/flash thing i tried last time. i installed teh nvidia drivers.. but it dident 'remember/use' them when i rebooted.I had to alter rc.local to make a proper xorg.conf to use the nvidia drivers.
<eagles0513875> Unggnu: ya its not a uncommon the user on the desktop has to accept ur remote connection
<Unggnu> eagles0513875: no, not the box
<Unggnu> eagles0513875: you actually get connected but can't click on anything. Afaik I have disabled user confirmation
<eagles0513875> Unggnu: strange i havent tried that out in karmic
<imachine> wow
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: for starters where would one find out how to setup their own package repository if ones creating their own distro
<imachine> karmic's great, so far
<imachine> :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> ya lots of updates for kubuntu at least
<imachine> looks real good in gnome too
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, you could use a PPA for that
<Unggnu> eagles0513875: it is but I had a similar problem with Windows Vista some tim ago
<imachine> so far it really looks a milestone :)
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: ok so then i would need to change the repos to point at my ppa
<joaopinto> yes
<cwillu_> !remix | eagles0513875
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<cwillu_> awww
<Unggnu> eagles0513875: now it is working, maybe it has something to do with the viewer
<joaopinto> and I guess you would want to remaster the iso
<eagles0513875> Unggnu: its possible
<cwillu_> eagles0513875, "ubuntu remix" is the magic google query
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: ya that too
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, well, you want a new distro, a new cd I guess, not just a repository
<DanaG> hmm, is ext4 considered "stable" enough to use actually ON a backup drive, nowadays?
<joaopinto> there are already game specialized repositories
<eagles0513875> ok cwillu_ and joaopinto and yes to that as well
<eagles0513875> DanaG: im using it on my duel boot and have no problems with ext4
<joaopinto> DanaG, ext4 is considered "stable" for any purpose, just not as stable as ext3
<cwillu_> DanaG, the data format and related has been considered stable for quite some time
<DanaG> I have my main partition ext4, but my drive-full-of-backups is ext3.
<DanaG> Would there be significant benefit to making the drive-full-of-backups be ext4?
<cwillu_> that said, a backup drive won't really see much benefit from ext4 (or ext3 even)
<cwillu_> being that it's typically not performance critical
<joaopinto> DanaG, no, unless you depend on your backups speed
<cwillu_> don't know that you'd get much speed benefit for simple copying
<Umeaboy> I don't know if this is an issue with Ubuntu as a whole system or if it's just an issue for the browser, but Opera & Midori doesn't show an already started video unless I scroll up & down.
<Umeaboy> The video plays, but the picture of the video isn't drawn.
<Umeaboy> Anybody experienced that?
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: do you have flash installed?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm midori.. whats that
<iflema> :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: lightweigh web browser
<Umeaboy> ActionParship: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: you running 64bit ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> cwillu_:  which out of this is what u trying to get at http://www.google.com.mt/search?q=ubuntu+remix&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Umeaboy> Nope. 32-bits.
<DanaG> Well, it's eSATA, anyway.  The laptop drive (~70-80MB/s) is the limit.  The external drive can do around 100 MB/s.
<Umeaboy> I don't have this problem in FF or Epiphany.
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: ok thats cool, have you tried without the desktop effects?
<DanaG> Or rather, 90.
<cwillu_> eagles0513875, I don't have a working browser right now, but an ubuntu remix is the standard way of making a new distro based on ubuntu;  you're looking for an *.ubuntu.com page on that query
<Umeaboy> ActionParship: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. They ARE off.
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: have you symlinked the flashplugin fle to the opera plugin folder?
<DanaG> I use faubackup, which does hardlinks of unchanged files.
<eagles0513875> ok cwillu_
<Umeaboy> ActionParnip: Nope.
<Umeaboy> What can I do?
<eagles0513875> cwillu_: im only finding stuff bout netbook and all that
<cwillu_> eagles0513875, so, modify the query
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: sudo find / -iname "opera*" | grep plug
<eagles0513875> cwillu_: think i found it :)
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: when you see a likely folder, press ctrl+c then jump into that folder and make the link
<eagles0513875> forget google in this case and head to the source
<eagles0513875> omg 2 hrs to download 330mb of updates
<ActionParsnip> !sow | eagles0513875
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sow
<ActionParsnip> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i am running updates im on alpha 6 already just updating lol
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: so is everybody else, hence slow
<eagles0513875> i hear ya
<eagles0513875> i can only imagine on release day omg
<eagles0513875> lol
<Umeaboy> <ActionParsnip>: Make the link?
<Umeaboy> It's finished now.
<bullgard> Empathy > Contact List > Help > Debug reports: "empathy/Account-DEBUG: 1.254544e+09: account_manager_name_owner_cb: Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager, new name: :1.67." What does  the message »Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager« mean?
<wzssyqa> how can i install a gdm theme?
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: Drag it into gdm-manager window.
<topyli> my wireless connection is now 54Mb/s. it used to be more like 5 or so
<wzssyqa> um
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: What?
<topyli> or 10Mb, i forget. wonderful how quickly you forget bad things
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: how can i start gdm-manager?
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: System->Settings->Appearence.
<Umeaboy> Download themes from gnome-look-org or kde-look.org
<topyli> actually, system/administration/login window
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: yes, in that folder, create a symlink to libflashplayer.so
<Dr_Willis> Err..is gdm in 9.10 even themeable at all?
<Dr_Willis> Last i looked the themes for  the older gdm dident work
<Umeaboy> ActionParsnip: Create a symlink? How?
<cwillu_> Dr_Willis, it's a rewrite, themes would have to be rewritten, but it is themable
<Umeaboy> Create a copy of that file?
<Dr_Willis> Just no themes for it right now cwillu_  ?
<topyli> Dr_Willis, apparently not. no such options in the GUI
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people in here mention running the gnome-settings tools as the 'gdm' user to tweak things.. but that goofed some things up here
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: sudo ln -s /path/to/libflahplayer.so .
<cwillu_> Dr_Willis, there's two that I know of, the brown, and the black :p
<Dr_Willis> I need a Hot Pink theme!
<Dr_Willis> I got a Hot Pink netbook
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: is it gdmsetup?
<cwillu_> Dr_Willis, start with xsplash
<Dr_Willis> best way to custmoize xplash i find is... 'sudo apt-get remove xsplash'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: Yeah.
<wzssyqa> ume
<cwillu_> Dr_Willis, okay, um, you can go hang out with all the pulseaudio 'troubleshooters' in #ubuntu now :p
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: but my gdmsetup is like this http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45257
<Dr_Willis> Actually - i rarely have ssues with pulse audio
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Trewas> the new black gdm theme is indeed extremely black, the problem with dark themes is that whether anything is visible depends heavily how the screen brightness etc are set
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: +1 :)
<ActionParsnip> for spash stuf
<Dr_Willis> Im still trying to figure out what grub setting is hiding the menu...
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: with it,i can not install gdm theme
 * cwillu_ huggles, his remote backup ran before his machine died last night even though its local backup died as well
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: What the *BEEP* are YOU running? That's not Gnome.
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: yes,it is gnome 2.28
<Dr_Willis> I really find these wallpapers/backgrounds with gradients look horriable.. all blocky dithering/unsmooth.. id rather just see a simple solid brown then this smear..
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: Have you installed english language as well?
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: no
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: i will try
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. new install on my nvidia based laptop.. and the hardware-driver tool dident pop up to suggest the nvidia driver, or the sta (or b43) driver for my wireless..
<joaopinto> ok, fglrx+fullscreen working great
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what make of b43 you got
<eagles0513875> i have a b4322 in my mac and the proprietary one was already installed out of the box
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i always nistall the 190 driver anyway, jockey is worthless to me
<Dr_Willis> yea - i just saw it had b42 or 'sta' as options fo rwireless.. i raely use th ewireless
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: i am back
<Umeaboy> I can see that. :)
<Dr_Willis> doh....
<Dr_Willis> edited the grub /etc/default/grub  but frogot to run update-grub
<Dr_Willis> gee.. remindes me of the old LILO days
<wzssyqa> Umeaboy: here http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45258
<Umeaboy> wzssyqa: I gotta go.
<trask1> hello koalas
<trask1> totem is acting up and wont play video, anyone got a fix?
<alokito> trask1, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<joaopinto> that must be specific to your video format or your system, it's playing fine here
<Dr_Willis> Ive had  such bad luck with Totem in the past.. first thing i do is install vlc and gnome-mplayer.
<trask1> alokito: yeah its installed
<andguen1> +1 to vlc
<alokito> Dr_Willis, trask1 I have no problem with totem
<alokito> trask1, whats format are you trying to play? can you play other formats than that?
<alokito> what* file format
<trask1> gnome-mplayer sounds like worth a try, vlc have given me loads and loads of headaches in the past and is about as antismooth as mediaplayers get
<trask1> mp4 mostly so far
<alokito> trask1, kaffeine is my favorite, u can give it a try
<alokito> or if you want something with simple and clean interface there's dragon player
<trask1> gnome-mplayer looks smooth enough :)
<ActionParsnip> trask1: mplayer works wonderfully, people always overlook it even though its probably one of the oldest
<trask1> yeah only player i used back on slackware was kmplayer, just gets the job done
<baron86> i want to update to the latest KDE.. does anyone know which repositories to use and how to update?
<trask1> reminds me, whats with the new login screen? thers no menu to choose window manager
<trask1> openbox ftw :P
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i thouight there was at the bottom right.
<Dr_Willis> click on a name . then the menus appear to select a se4ssion
<nonix4> hmm, apt-get dist-upgrade on an lvm-root system removes lvm2 - where should a bug about this be filed?
<trask1> Dr_Willis: ill give it a try once im logged out again, figured it had to be something like that, it guessed openbox after a few tries though, as if its getting intelligent
<tormod> nonix4, try to figure out which other package wants to get rid of lvm2
<tormod> nonix4, but file it on lvm2 otherwise
<cdE|Woozy> it seems that you can't click a gtk-button twice without moving the mouse a bit after clicking on the button the first time, can anyone confirm that?
<nonix4> tormod: well, does dist-upgrade keep logs of what it does? Since I don't have a snapshot of the initial state...
<baron86> hello there.. I use karmic koala kubuntu 9.10 and have problem with the kde 4.3.1 its like i am missing some features.. Does anyone know that issue?
<Dr_Willis> baron86:  could be they got trimmed out to fit all on a cd.. check the pcakge manager  for other kde packages you may want to install
<baron86> suppose they should releasse a DVD ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see that happening any time soon.
<robin0800> baron86: if you can download the cd you can also download the packages you need as well
<baron86> i am new in here and dont know whick packages to select..
<James147> baron86: looking for the right ones now :)
<Dr_Willis> 'missing some features' dosent really narrow it down :)
<baron86> xaxa its okie.. i am reqading whattt everything does.. :P
<Dr_Willis> You proberly want 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' if using KDE for starters.
<zj3t3mju> anyone report about can't double click to install deb file yet?
<tormod> nonix4, there is always /var/log/dpkg.log. But I was thinking you could just try upgrading single (or groups) of packages until you find the lvm2 conflict
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install akregator amarok amarok-common apport-qt ark cdrdao dolphin dontzap dragonplayer exiv2 foomatic-db-gutenprint gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera kate kde-icons-oxygen kde-printer-applet kde-style-qtcurve kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-plasma kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-run
<tormod> nonix4, to start with you can do "upgrade", it will hold back those upgrades that tries to add/remove other packages
<Boohbah> sorry for the flood everyone :(
<robin0800> all the times and dates are missing from the log files
<imachine> ok
<imachine> 2 issues:
<imachine> with pidgin, the OSD gets misplaced
<robin0800> just checked its the viewer its stripping them out
<imachine> I get info too low, the osd is not aligned with the top bar
<imachine> another thing: how can I set the log in/out menu on the top right
<imachine> so I have a small neat icon instead of a username displayed there?
<robin0800> imachine: your right its not and hasn't been for awhile
<imachine> it was possible earlier in 9.04 :)
<imachine> robin0800, you mean the osd or the icon?
<robin0800> imachine: if I have two the one is at the top
<eagles0513875> stupid question here can libs be compiled from source
<James147> baron86: try installing plasma-wallpapers-addons
<imachine> robin0800, huh?
<imachine> robin0800, you mean the osd right?
<robin0800> imachine: yes
<imachine> is it possible to make pidin not show it's icon if I use the indicator-applet ?
<imachine> I can live without indicator-applet
<imachine> but I'd like indicator-applet-session to be able to iconify properly
<imachine> instead of displaying the full username and taking up useful taskbar space
<yofel> imachine: pidgin should have an option to always/somtimes/never show the icon in its settings
<cdE|Woozy> gönau
<cdE|Woozy> oops
<baron86> I suppose that i will install anything saying 4.3.1
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> why you say that baron86
<Dr_Willis> !info traysaver
<ubottu> Package traysaver does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !trysaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trysaver
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. theres some tool that can minimize things to the systemtray
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<baron86> i am sorry but my KPackageKit allways has problems...
<eagles0513875> baron86: use command line whats the name of the package you want to install
<vistakiller> any plan to fix the bug with flash player
<baron86> thats not that easy for me
<vistakiller> the buttons dont response
<bullgard4> What IRC channel is there to discuss Gajim?
<James147> baron86: kde-full will install all kde packages, or you can browes its dependances and install teh individual compoents
<baron86> how do i use this command?
<Dr_Willis> anyone noticed transmission not showing all the 'torrents' its downloading. active button shows None. but eventually it does show them all.
<James147> baron86: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetgnome
<baron86> okie its okie now..
<baron86> is there anything relevant to plasma?
<baron86> sudo aptitude install plasma-full?
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search plasma
<Dr_Willis> and see whats there
<James147> baron86: plasma-addons
<James147> baron86: sorry ^^ kdeplasma-addons
<baron86> okie.. i suppose everything is updated..
<eagles0513875> this is messed up
<eagles0513875> over wifi on a vm im getting better speeds downloading updates then when i was on the actual partition itself
<baron86> It still doesnt have the option plasma settings :(
<James147> baron86: you might need to logout and back in
<James147> baron86: or restart palsma-desktop
<Dr_Willis> reboot :) oh wait.. thats for #windows
<amortvigil> why is this inpossible? sudo ln /home/evan/Documenten/webdev/ /var/www/
<eagles0513875> amortvigil: you wanting to copy whats in there to /var/www
<amortvigil> eagles0513875, i want a symbolic link
<eagles0513875> ln -s
<eagles0513875> that should sym link it
<amortvigil> eagles0513875, ahhh thanks
<Dr_Willis> 99% of the time you want ln -s :)
<eagles0513875> hehe no problem m8
<eagles0513875> hehe Dr_Willis
<eagles0513875> :) helping in here makes me feel good :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: not only that it makes me feel better bout my lpic 1 certification
 * Dr_Willis is certifiably insane
<eagles0513875> hehe
<Dr_Willis> and i imagine it will get worse on the 29th :)
<mjbrooks> 4:30 am...
 * mjbrooks ponders sleep
<andguen1> 4:30 was when I got up :)
<mjbrooks> bah... I've been on a coding bender
<Gekz> howdy
<Gekz> I have an issue. I cannot put a panel on the bottom of the screen
<Gekz> it simply moves to the top
<Gekz> below the top panel
<Gekz> and changes itself to "top"
<Gekz> similar thing was happening with avant-window-navigator, so I didntu se it
<Gekz> but now, the panel is doing it too
<Gekz> awn did the same thing on 9.04 though
<Gekz> so I didnt think anything of it until the gnome panel spat the same symptoms
<Gekz> it's an eeepc 1005ha using the intel drivers
<Gekz> .. any ideas?
<Gekz> lol
<dv-> the firefox flash plugin keeps crashing after a few hours. does anyone else get that?
<dv-> i'll watch a youtube video, then come back two hours later and flash's stopped working and i have to restart firefox
<Dr_Willis> given the other flash issies ive heeard of.. be glad it works for a few hours.
<villewitt> Kyral: I have been running 9.10 since alpha 4 and my Nvidia drivers was auto recognized, installed and updated successfully.
<Dr_Willis> ive herd of others mention a flash/firefox memory leaking issue.
<jes__> I've uninstalled network manager and configured /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf manually. I get internet access through my gateway, but not dns. Any ideas?
<dv-> Dr_Willis: :/ does it work in any other browser?
<Crashbit> jes__: dhcp or static ip ?
<villewitt> Kyral: Nvidia version: 173.14.20... It isn't the newest card though... Driver 173.14.20
<jes__> Crashbit, static.
<Gekz> lol why wont my freaking panel work
<jes__> but the problem is resolving. Network is working fine.
<Crashbit> jes__: paste your /etc/resolv.conf
<jes__> Crashbit, 192.168.0.101... Oh. I'm supposed to have "nameserver 192.168.0.101"? :)
<Crashbit> jes__: yes
<Crashbit> :-)
<jes__> haha, there you go :)
<jes__> thanks! :)
<Crashbit> :D
<dupondje> could somebody help me getting SynCE 0.14 into Karmic :) would be nice if it was included
<Dr_Willis> a little late to be adding in new packages :)
<rsk> yep 2late now dupondje
<jes__> think it's maybe a little late for that.
<Dr_Willis> i want weechat 3.0 but its was a few days too late
<jes__> dupondje, make a ppa?
<dupondje> its late indeed, but TO late ? :)
<rsk> TO late
<dupondje> k:p
<dupondje> btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035 should be really fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<shiznebit> umm how do i set input audio to always be saved
<shiznebit> after reset it goes back to regular input
<jes__> shiznebit, what does that mean?
<Dr_Willis> thre is the pav control/mixers that might rember.
<shiznebit> as in i have audio input through my webcam
<shiznebit> after reset i have to to the spund properties to select again as the audio input
<Dr_Willis> try the pavucontrol  tool perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> and pamam, and padevchooser
<shiznebit> alright will try
<Dr_Willis> those are more 'pulse audio' focused tools.  the normal gnome tools may be getting some defaults from those/settings?
 * Dr_Willis isjust guessing
<shiznebit> also if you go to language support, it asks you to input your root password.....but it doesnt work
<shiznebit> i enter the pass and it says its wrong
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. it asks for the 'root' password?    or wha exactly?
<shiznebit> yeah for root
<Dr_Willis> a guy was in here earlier today with a gksudo issue wehre it dident work.. but 'sudo whateber' did work
<shiznebit> ithink its gksudo
<shiznebit> are you on karmic beta ?
<Dr_Willis> yes i am
<shiznebit> goto language support
<shiznebit> it should ask to install additional things and prompt for a pass
<Dr_Willis> ok so the Installer part asks...
<Dr_Willis> guy earlier had issues with synaptic doing a similer thing.
<shiznebit> but it wont recongnize the pass
<Dr_Willis> try system-> admin->login screen   see if that one asks/works.
<mokmeister> Just wondering if the intel graphics problems have been fixed in 9.10
<jes__> my language support just tells me to fix broken packages. But apt-get --fix-broken gives me a usage page, and synaptics fix broken packages doesn't seem to do anything.
<Dr_Willis> they have been getting worked on.. but i dont know if they are fixed or if others have replaced them. :)
<shiznebit> weird it works now
<jes__> mokmeister, yes.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<mokmeister> Good to know
<jes__> there are other problems though, so I wouldn't recommend upgrading unless you want a really fancy and broken system :)
<mokmeister> lol! Something to keep in mind
<shiznebit> so far i havent found much thats broken
<shiznebit> its def much faster
<mokmeister> Am downloading at the mo, will try on a test laptop
<mokmeister> The intel graphics thing killed 9.04 for me
<shiznebit> i kinda had to jump hoops to get libstc++5 on it
<shiznebit> and then install sopcast
<jes__> network-manager doesn't work properly. I cannot install languages. Several of the scripts in /etc/init.d/ doesn't work and their service counterparts doesn't either.
<jes__> mokmeister, that's usually fixed by simply upgrading the kernel though.
<shiznebit> oO
<mokmeister> jes_ tried that, no joy
<mokmeister> tried everything!
<jes__> installing linux 2.6.30.5 removed all my problems with intel vga in jaunty.
<yofel> jes__: network-manager works fine here (kde) languages are broken too but the upstart scripts work fine here
<jes__> yofel, it's nm-applet that doesn't work.
<shiznebit> well too bad im on karmic
<yofel> jes__: ah, I remember somebody said yesterday that nm-applet config is broken, ok
<shiznebit> whats the most critical bug atm ?
<jes__> I'm upgrading upstart as we speak, though, so that might fix something maybe.
<shiznebit> jes_ is ksplice avilable for karmic ?
<jes__> shiznebit, rmadison is your friend.
<shiznebit> ??
<shiznebit> whats tat
<yofel> shiznebit: 'rmadison ksplice' will tell you in which release the ksplice package exists
<jes__> shiznebit, run rmadison <packagename>. It will show you which version of the package is included in the different releases and the different repos.
<jes__> apt-file and rmadison are two tools I use a lot.
<shiznebit> good to know
<jes__> yes, they're very useful.
<yofel> don't forget apt-cache
<shiznebit> apt-cache whats that do ?
<jes__> yes, and apt-cache.
<shiznebit> apt-cacherng ?
<yofel> shiznebit: queries the apt database, shows things like dependencies, installed version, repository, etc...
<shiznebit> oh
<Boohbah> are ubuntu mirrors throttled to 30K/s ?
<Boohbah> or at least us.archive?
<shiznebit> no
<shiznebit> yeah
<yofel> shiznebit: run 'apt-cache policy ksplice' as an example ;)
<shiznebit> they are slow
<mokmeister> quite slow...
<JoshuaL> The following packages have been kept back:
<JoshuaL>   ubuntu-desktop
<JoshuaL> why would it keep back ubuntu-desktop?
<Boohbah> JoshuaL: sudo apt-get dist-updgrade
<Dr_Willis> i had to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<JoshuaL> Boohbah, then it still happens
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, i will try that
<Dr_Willis> theres some  xpm type lib vs a noxpm lib that is conflicting
<Dr_Willis> ive had to do it on 2 machines in the last hour
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, yeah its conflicting with it
<Dr_Willis> i did a update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, then just 'install ubuntu-desktop'
<JoshuaL> that did the trick :)
<Dr_Willis> i then danced a happy dance
<Dr_Willis> or else your pc will explode
<JoshuaL> lol
<JoshuaL> 9.10 doesnt have the "this is it" feeling
<JoshuaL> it feels like im missing something
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 9.10 Nifty trick  #93 - plug in a external usb hard drive from a machine that had ubuntu (and/or windows) installed on it.. run update-grub. reboot and Bam - the new grub menu WILL show the os's on the extrenal usb hard drive.....
<JoshuaL> no idea what
<Dr_Willis> Now thats a neat trick
<JoshuaL> nice
<JoshuaL> got a link for those tricks?
<Dr_Willis> i dident see how well it booted them
<Dr_Willis> No.. I just made itup. :)
<Dr_Willis> Thing to rember #5 for Ubuntu 9.10 - RERUN update-grub after changing the configs... rember the good old LILO days....
<unlink> Hi, anyone good a troubleshooting boot options / flag problems?
<yofel> unlink: it would help to know /what/ flag ;)
<unlink> Ok this is one of those problematic dell Vostro's with the ACPI problem in 64 bit mode
<jes__> hmm. Are the scripts in /etc/init.d not supposed to be used at all anymore? Where do I read about this change?
<yofel> jes__: don't know where to read about it, but the script form /etc/init.d/ are being converted to upstart jobs in /etc/init/
<unlink> I think I previously used acpi=off in the boot however the 9.x both 04 and 10 no longer are happy with this...
<yofel> jes__: I found this on the beta release page: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how the upstart 'changes' in 9.10 are different from 9.04.
<Dr_Willis> sudo service whatever start/stop/restart   still works
<Dr_Willis> that upstart page really is for more advanced users then me. :)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: I don't think they're different, just much more services were converted to upstart now
<Dr_Willis> i cant think of any that were not updstart'ed  befor...
<Dr_Willis> but who knows. :)
<Dr_Willis> ive had very few issues with upstart.
<jes__> Dr_Willis, did that work in jaunty? :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo service XXXXX has worked for ages.
<Dr_Willis> people just never know about it,
<jes__> hehe, ok. I thought that was just redhat.
<jes__> yofel, thanks for the link.
<Trewas> upstart was really enabled around alpha6, before that (including jaunty) it was just used as init replacement without using its native interface
<shiznebit> what uvuntu one {or ?
<jes__> yes, I remember reading about jaunty switching to upstart, but it didn' seem to affect me in any way, so I forgot to look closer into it.
<yofel> shiznebit: file sharing, like dropbox (if you mean ubuntu one)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One - is nifty
<amortvigil> Dr_Willis, i find the beta more buddy than alpha 6
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ubuntu one can share with people. :)
<Dr_Willis> who wants to share.... :P
<hnsr> trying to install updates though the update manager, but it's failing at some point, telling me "installArchives() failed", can't find anything for this on launcpad on this, so I'd like to file a bug, should this be filed against update-manager? I have a feeling that maybe its just one specific update failing to install, and maybe it's not appropriate to file it against the update manager itself, but I'm not sure where to look
<Dr_Willis> servers are overloaded for many pepple at this time
<Dr_Willis> try updating via command line. see if its just timing out
<hnsr> ah, will give that a shot
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to file a bug when its just server load.
<hnsr> indeed
<hnsr> i might file one for having such a vague error message about it if it was, though :p
<Dr_Willis> Ok. so we can all use ubuntu-one to set up a massive 'wallpaper' shared collection. ;)
<nexsja> 'ello. Can anybody help me with this default IM issue. I've installed 9.10b today and noticed that my logout icon has changed
<nexsja> as if i'd ran pidgin or that other IM that i've removed already >_<
<nexsja> The question: how to get the old icon back and turn off the default im?
<JoshuaL> sounds great Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i cant even chantge the wallpaper...
<Dr_Willis> its not changeing
<Dr_Willis> odd.
<Crashbit> nexsja: don't use emphaty, use pidgin
<nexsja> Crashbit, i don't wanna use any of those
<nexsja> still, i think one of them is running
<nexsja> oh, and for some reason Ubuntu One is crashing whenever i wanna run it :<
<Dr_Willis> hmm. it dident crash here.
<Dr_Willis> !info wallpaper-tray
<ubottu> wallpaper-tray (source: wallpaper-tray): wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 92 kB, installed size 372 kB
<nexsja> hm. Tried it the third time - works o_O
<nexsja> weird
<Dr_Willis> wallpaper-tray isent working for me however
<tgpraveen> can anyone confirm whether or not palimpest disk utility is there in karmic by default or not?
<Dr_Willis> Im pretty sure it was here by default
<Dr_Willis> when i first installed alpha4 ages ago it was there
<ziroday> tgpraveen: its in by default
<tgpraveen> yay! \o/
<hnsr> well, i'm not sure what update-manager was doing, but `aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade` seems to be proceeding without a hitch
<JoshuaL> someone who knows if songbird will ever make it into the karmic repo's?
<Boohbah> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21032/
<JoshuaL> thats about making it a default
<spreadthelove> so uhhh... synaptic, themes, pidgin... lots of things are actually worse in the beta than the alpha
<Boohbah> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<Boohbah> but i don't know why it's not in the ubuntu repos
<Boohbah> it seems to be open-source
<JoshuaL> Boohbah, there is no .deb for karmic
<Boohbah> http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbird-daily/
<JoshuaL> Boohbah, ty, wanna explain to me how that works?
<JoshuaL> nvm found it already
<Boohbah> https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<Boohbah> oops
<Briffy> Hey guys, I picked up an Asus EeePC 1101HA netbook today and, naturally, decided to put Ubuntu on it. Decided to give the new beta a go but everytime I try to run the installation, I get as far as "setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe" and then nothing happens. Is there a way around this or am I better of just going with a stable release?
<rsk> Briffy: tried any kernel options?
<rsk> like noapic etc
<Boohbah> noapic or noacpi may help
<Briffy> Okay, I'll give it a go and see what results I get. Cheers! :P
<Boohbah> JoshuaL:
<Boohbah> JoshuaL: Latest updates
<Boohbah>     * songbird 22 hours ago
<Boohbah>       Failed to build
<Boohbah>     * songbird 22 hours ago
<Boohbah>       Failed to build
<Boohbah>     * songbird 22 hours ago
<Boohbah> songbird   12 weeks ago - Failed to build
<Boohbah> JoshuaL: maybe that's why it's not in the repos?
<JoshuaL> works fine for me :)
<Boohbah> excellent!
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with the binary songbird even running
<JoshuaL> to bad its the svn version ad the add-ons dont work :(
<JoshuaL> that ppa did work for me
<Briffy> Love you, guys. Ran it with noapic and noacpi and it seems to be working. <3
<Zvezdichko> Hello, I noticed there is a new version released
<Zvezdichko> and I'm curious to upgrade
<Zvezdichko> any testing results up to this moment?
<drs305> Zvezdichko: Mostly positive, but remember it's still Beta!
<rsk> Zvezdichko: a few results yets.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. you aree refering to the beta `1 version that came out 3 days ago?
<Zvezdichko> Yes, yes...
<Lerk> Hello everyone. Could you help me? I've last beta of kubuntu, and when i starting something(kate for example) i get message that "<some_dir> is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." What should i do?)
<Dr_Willis> You trying to run somthing as root instead of your user?
<Dr_Willis> uid 0 = root, uid 1000 = your first user
<Lerk> i just type "kate", not "sudo kate"
<Dr_Willis> whats the permissions on the directory in question?
<Lerk> i run it from my home directory
<Zvezdichko> ... initiating upgrade
<Dr_Willis> so it litterally says  "<some dir> is owned by 1000 instead of uid 0"
<Dr_Willis> it dosent give a actual directory?
<Zvezdichko> Upgrade started :) Thumbs up... very curious how the new ubuntu looks like
<Lerk> sorry, my mistake) i tried run from root(
<Dr_Willis> apt://ttf-droid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. does that url install a font/package for other people? :) just saw it at a web site.. and never noticed that trick befor
<spreadthelove> when is the next update and will it address the issues of themes not changing and synaptic suddenly closing?
<Lerk> it asks me "do you want to install fonts?"
<Dr_Willis> the themes changed here.. but not the wallpaper...
<test34> I changed my wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> yea. this ubuntu torial web site had that url in it..  ive never seen  that done that way befor.
<Dr_Willis> i could change the wallpaper..but it dident actually change till i loged out/back in
<maxb> spreadthelove: "when is the next update" doesn't have an answer. Except during a freeze, updates are more or less continuous
<test34> spreadthelove, and it doesnt mean the next problem will address your issues
<test34> the next update
<Lerk> and one more question. How can i mount ntfs dir if dolphin says me "... the option "locale=.." is not allowed for uid 0". I wanted to mount it myself, but fdisk -l shows nothing(
<Dr_Willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/devicename  /media/mountpoint-that-exists-beforhand
<Dr_Willis> use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see drives
<kroson> hi
<kroson> im having a trouble with karmic netbook remix
<kroson> in jaunty desktop edition i could see pdf files in mozilla
<kroson> firefox
<imachine> did you use the native acroread plugin?
<imachine> or did you use evince?
<kroson> now i cant, even after installing mozplugger, i get an error permission denied
<kroson> evince
<imachine> hmm
<imachine> dunno
<imachine> I never got it working, it's beyond me, sometimes the plugin works, sometimes it just fails.
<kroson> which one? evince?
<kroson> if i cant get this to work, ill install adobe
<imachine> yes
<imachine> both evince and acroread
<imachine> neither seem to cooperate with me :)
<kroson> when i try to open a pdf
<imachine> it could be firefox 3.5
<kroson> in firefox
<imachine> I just get a query about downloading the file or opening it in a chosen application
<kroson> evince opens and it says "error opening the file. permission denied" in portuguese
<imachine> that's what I always get.
<kroson> i got that too
<imachine> emove mozplugger?
<kroson> so i installed mozplugger to see if it worked but i get this error
<imachine> or look inside ~/.mozilla
<guest42> How do I found out which driver X uses?
<kroson> write in terminal glxinfo
<kroson> imachine: if i remove mozplugger, ill get the download window again, i think
<amortvigil> guest4 i could help you if you told me wat your variable stands for, sorry had to make the joke
<imachine> yes mozplugger seems off
<kroson> but in jaunty it worked fine
<kroson> :S maybe firefox 3.5 bug or something
<kroson> in firefox 3.0 from jaunty evince opened inside firefox, now it opens in a new window
<guest42> kroson: did you mean me? I can't find anything specific in glxinfo
<yofel> guest42: you should find it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - and ask again if you don't understand it
<Q-FUNK> it worked in karmic too, until a few days ago
<kroson> Q-FUNK: what worked?
<kroson> xD
<Q-FUNK> I'm guessing that this could be a gvfs issue.
<kroson> i dont have it installed
<kroson> gvfs-backends
<kroson> do you think i should install it?
<imachine> kroson, yes ffox 3.5 :) fail
<imachine> hmm
<kroson> does acroread plugin work for anyone?
<imachine> no idea about gvfs
<imachine> also as regards the pdf, evince is cool but can't print if pdf comes out of printable area
<kroson> gvfs allows your apps to open files remotely
<imachine> acroread has a neato option called "shrink to printable area"
<imachine> hmm
<imachine> I have gvfs-backends installed
<kroson> so maybe evince needs gvfs to open pdfs from firefox
<imachine> nope
<imachine> because I have -backends
<kroson> hmm anyways ill install it to see if theres difference
<imachine> and it doesn't work
<imachine> furthermore, firefox is sort of out of gvfs, so I feel
<imachine> gvfs is separate from ffox
<kroson> i dunno
<imachine> to a certain extent
<kroson> xD
<imachine> try saving to a sftp server from ffox
<imachine> when you get the save file as dialog box, you can only save files to local filesystems from ffox
<imachine> even though you see your sftp:// shares mounted with gnome
<kroson> yes i think you are right
<kroson> ill install adobe reader
<imachine> that's how it worked on 9.04 at least
<kroson> is it in the repos?
<imachine> but I don't think they changed much
<imachine> medibuntu prolly
<imachine> meh, dunno
<imachine> I'll try get mozplugger now
<kroson> ok then test evince
<kroson> mozplugger and evince worked fine in fedora
<kroson> 11
<imachine> works fine here too
<imachine> with mozplugger
<imachine> but it seems that I can't set mozplugger on -force-download
<imachine> and on -PDF/download
<kroson> what ubuntu version are u using?
<imachine> 9.10
<imachine> desktop
<imachine> lemm try edit /etc/mozpluggerc
<kroson> here netbook remix
<imachine> yea
<kroson> can you open pdfs?
<imachine> ofcourse
<imachine> but w8
<kroson> :S
<kroson> maybe its gvfs
<imachine> no, 90% not
<imachine> I don't get mozplugger
<imachine> in /etc/mozpluggerc, I added application/force-download:pdf:PDF file
<imachine> application/x-download:pdf:PDF file
<imachine> to /etc/mozpluggerc just above all the rest of pdf stuff
<imachine> I can sort of choose mozplugger now in Mozilla -> Edit -> Preferences -> Applications
<imachine> and everywhere with PDF I can choose to have MozPlugger handle it
<imachine> BUT, any time I do encounter a pdf on teh web, I get evince open up it's own window
<imachine> instead of nest it in firefox
<kroson> yes
<kroson> thats what i get too
<kroson> it would not be a big problem if it opened the file and didnt give that stupid error
<kroson> its a permissions error, permission denied
<imachine> duno
<imachine> imma try nest evince
<kroson> acroread is in the partner canonical repository
<imachine> not here, amd64 :)
<imachine> ok now it works great!
<imachine> and nests properly :-))))
<imachine> you ned to change the line in /etc/mozpluggerc to read:
<imachine> repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"
<imachine> then it nests
<imachine> repeat noisy fill exits: evince "$file" <- if you have this, it will open a separate evince window :)
<kroson> hmm as im noob can you explain exactly what i need to add and where?
<kroson> sorry
<kroson> xD
<imachine> in /etc/mozpluggerc
<kroson> yes
<imachine> in /etc/mozpluggerrc
<spreadthelove> karmic is alot slower then the alpha
<imachine> when you have: application/pdf:pdf:PDF file
<imachine> above it add two lines:
<imachine> application/force-download:pdf:PDF file
<imachine> application/x-download:pdf:PDF file
<imachine> and below, where you have GV)
<imachine> modify the line to read
<imachine>         repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"
<siganderson> I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade today and amarok in kubuntu 9.10 beta was auto removed... is it normal?
<imachine> but if you have errors, it will probably not work either :-)
<imachine> it will just nest your error ;-P
<kroson> application/pdf:pdf:PDF file application/x-pdf:pdf:PDF file text/pdf:pdf:PDF file text/x-pdf:pdf:PDF file 	ACROREAD() 	repeat noisy swallow(kpdf) fill: kpdf "$file" 	repeat noisy swallow(Xpdf) fill: xpdf -g +9000+9000 "$file" 	repeat noisy swallow(okular) fill: okular "$file" 	GV() 	repeat noisy fill exits: evince "$file"
<kroson> i have this
<kroson> but you dont get this error when you open the pdf?
<imachine> no errors no
<imachine> I know what you have no need to paste
<shiznebit> what is preferred to use ? evolution or thunderbird
<rsk> shiznebit: you what you think is the best
<imachine> evolution is nice but it's also big
<imachine> has many features which you might not end up using
<imachine> so it's a matter of choice
<imachine> kroson, I think I will remove mozplugger overall anyway
<imachine> beause I don't need pdf embeding
<kroson> hmm is mozplugger only for pdf?
<kroson> i think it may be for all the multimedia, :S
<shiznebit> ubuntu one doesn't work yet ?
<kroson> embed the multimedia instead of downloading it
<rsk> shiznebit: why do you ask?
<shiznebit> i tried to get to the website and get a 503
<rsk> then the website is down then
<kroson> brb
<dv-> why doesn't the new totem player open movies in 1:1 any more?
<rsk> oh someone actually using  totem, cool =)
<Ian_> i've been using totem since jaunty, it's good :)
<Ian_> lighter then vlc for my netbook :p
<Peace-> beta upgrade failed
<rsk> report bug to launchpad
<Peace-> and kde 4 fucked up
<Peace-> on jaunty the same kde works fine
<Peace-> on karmic = shit
<TheInfinity> Peace-: beta :)
<maxb> Make a useful bug report or be quiet
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> i have a bit  tired to create bug report
<Ian_> ...
<rsk> what's this faggotry ian?
<Ian_Corne> faggotry?
<jussi01> !language | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rsk> 4chan slang
<jussi01> rsk: family friendly please
<tgpraveen> in what ways is ubuntu software centre different from add/remove in jaunty?
<rsk> tgpraveen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<Peace-> ops
<Peace-> *i am a bit tired
<commander_> hey guys can i sync my blackberry on 9.10?
<commander_> i heard about BARRY
<MikeC> Hi all, are there any known problems with the Karmic beta in Virtual Box?
<kroson> omg
<kroson> karmic repos are so slow these days
<yofel> kroson: you could try another mirror
<kroson> im using the local one, portuguese
<scoop21> Hi guys
<kroson> but well for not its ok
<kroson> now
<kaddi> wouhou, I think I got the beta-packages now :p
<commander_> hello
<kroson> imachine: acroread worked here, so forget evince
<kroson> i removed mozplugger too
<Ian_Corne> what's wrong with evince?
<scoop21> last week i tried to find guys who has proplems on laptop with karmic. The proplem was that the laptop goes in standby even i plugged out ac while is was plugged in and so.
<Ian_Corne> kroson: try opening a pdf in a browser
<scoop21> i mean: while battery was plugged in
<kroson> Ian_Corne: that wasnt working for me
<kroson> with evince
<Ian_Corne> ah
<kroson> first it opened the download dialog
<Ian_Corne> yes
<kroson> then i installed mozplugger but i got an error when opening the files
<kroson> now i tried acroread and it embedding pdf works fine
<kroson> xD
<Ian_Corne> well the plugin for the browser didn't work for me (acroread) but that's even on jaunty
<kroson> for me acroread always worked
<kroson> evince used to work but now no longer
<kroson> maybe ff 3.5 bug
<scoop21> in KDE i haven't any problem that the system goes in standby after plugging ac out during i use battery
<turtle4344> i tried the karmic beta, and the installer crashes on installing grub
<kroson> karmic is looking good for now, except gdm (black?!?)
<td123> is the us ubuntu server down or something?
<scoop21> the problem occur even i logged in gnome.
<td123> kroson: black is usually a good neutral color
<kroson> yes but too black for gdm, in my opinion
<scoop21> does anybody have same problems?
<kroson> in what concerns the desktop, it is fine
<kroson> intel driver is working fine, much better than in jaunty in my eee 901
<kroson> i still cant play HD videos fine in youtube, if someone can, tell me how xD
<kroson> for the rest normal and HQ play fine
<commander_> can i sync my blackberry on this version?
<rsk> commander_: tried it?
<turtle4344> is anyone able to help me with grub installation?
<IdleOne> !slow | td123
<ubottu> td123: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<commander_> rsk does it work?
<rsk> i have no idea
<rsk> please don't answear my question with another question =)
<kroson> td123: i downloaded my beta from the irish server yesterday
<kroson> in my desktop i got 1mb/s speed, try that mirror
<turtle4344> is there a channel specifically for grub2 issues?
<imachine> kroson, cheers
<kroson> in the ubuntu beta page, its one of the european mirrors
<kroson> imachine: acroread perfect here xD, and much better than evince
<turtle4344> is there a channel specifically for grub2 issues?
<scoop21> it is better to use torrents to unload the servers
<lizzzy> I installed kubuntu-kde-desktop on top of jaunty. Is it safe to autoremove ubuntu-desktop now?
<Amaranth> removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove GNOME
<tormod> turtle4344, don't repeat over and over again, too much noise here. ask to ask, here first.
<turtle4344> ok
<lizzzy> Amaranth: How do I uninstall gnome and its related apps then?
<Zvezdichko> Upgrade completed! Everything load fine and no issues to report.
<Amaranth> lizzzy: removing libgtk2.0-0 would remove pretty much all of it :)
<kaddi> also I would advise not to ask the same question in two channels at once, or at least not to follow different advice given in different channels at the  same time, because they might interfere
<lizzzy> Oh ok sorry kaddi :)
<Amaranth> Zvezdichko: Yay
<nacho> hi
<nacho> does any of you had problems with the splash screen? for me it doesn't appear but for a long of time, some kind of update screwed it
<nacho> any clues about how to update it?
<nacho> s/update/fix
<Trizicus> how do I know which version of ubuntu I have (i installed alpha 6 and updates however I do not know if i have beta)?
<IdleOne> Trizicus: lsb_release -a
<tormod> turtle4344, are you using the alternate or desktop CD?
<turtle4344> tormod: live
<Trizicus> it doens't say if i have beta or alpha
<Trizicus> I installed alpha but don't I need to dist-upgrade to get to beta?
<turtle4344> tormod: everything installed fine but ubiquity fails on gurb installation, here is the log http://pastebin.ca/1590707
<IdleOne> uname -a perhaps what kernel is beta using?
<tormod> turtle4344, any special disk setups? raid, usb drive, etc?
<turtle4344> tormod: nope, installing from a CD
<Trizicus> i installed alpha 6 and the latest updates and now I just relized beta is out... What do I have to do to ensure ubuntu gets updated from alpha to beta?
<G_A_C> Trizicus: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Trizicus> thanks
<tormod> turtle4344, file a bug using "ubuntu-bug grub-installer" and attach the log
<scoop21> does anybody has standby problems (standby or hilbernate after few minutes) after plugging out ac while batterie is plugged in gome?
<turtle4344> tormod: do i need an account for that?
<tormod> you'll need an account on launchpad
<turtle4344> tormod: would you mind filing it for me?
<tgpraveen> guys am on jaunty and now if I use a karmic live cd and format my jaunty partition and install karmic over it will I be able to get ext 4 and GRUB 2?
<kroson> yes
<kroson> if you format with ext4
<tormod> turtle4344, you will have to answer questions from the developers. just go for it. it's free and you'll get premium support :)
<kroson> the / partition
<kroson> youll always get grub 2 cause its installed with karmic on the / or /boot if you use it
<MerlinW> i using ext4 with jaunty, but no changes for human beings:D
<tgpraveen> so grub 1 willl be uninstalled when I format my jaunty partition itself? I want actual
<turtle4344> tormod: what should i do in the mean time?
<tgpraveen> GRUB2 not a chain linked one
<IdleOne> tgpraveen: when you format the partition everything on it will be deleted. backup anything you want to keep
<MerlinW> grub 1 will replaced
<MerlinW> in mbr ofc
<kroson> yes
<kroson> it will replace your previous bootloader
<MerlinW> i know, i just answered:D
<tgpraveen> MerlinW:  kroson hmm so on a related side note I currently dual boot win and jaunty so if I format jaunty partition to say blank it with fat or something then automatically grub gets removed and windows bootloader takes over?
<kroson> i didnt understand very well
<kroson> what you mean
<tormod> turtle4344, you can try to install grub manually but you may want to just wait. are you still on the Desktop cd, have everything installed and just need the grub?
<MerlinW> if u have a win and jaunty now, just install karmic and will everything normal
<kroson> but i think to remove grub you either restore mbr or replace it with another bootloader
<MerlinW> like when u push a dist upgrade
<turtle4344> tormod: yea, the whole system installed except grub
<MerlinW> just do it, u will have no problems
<tormod> turtle4344, you are not using raid, dmraid, fakeraid?
<turtle4344> tormod: nope, all default settings from the installer, using the default file system and i selected "use entire disk"
<tormod> turtle4344, and your disk is just a normal hard drive?
<turtle4344> tormod: yep a standard seagate 160GB
<Andy80> hi all
<kroson> tgpraveen: if you blank your jaunty partition, i think grub gets removed, but not sure
<Andy80> I think I'm not the first one who ask this but...
<Andy80> I've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 beta and now my system is totally fucked up -.-
<kroson> and windows bootloader should load, but better someone more experienced tell you
<Andy80> cannot boot
<James147> Andy80: #ubuntu+1 for issues with karmic
<Andy80> I'm getting some fsck errors at startup... I'm running 9.04 live now
<kroson> Andy80: it should boot :S if you did it right
<kaddi> this is ubuntu+1 no?
<tormod> turtle4344,  I think cjwatson will be interested in your bug report and might be able to fix it fast.
<Andy80> James147, this IS #ubuntu+1 :P
<kroson> James147: lool
<yofel> kroson tgpraveen: what you need to get grub2 is blank /boot and your mbr, a fresh karmic installation will do that
<James147> Opps, wrong chanle :S
<Andy80> kroson, I've just fsck-ed both /dev/sda1 (my / ) and /dev/sda5 (my /home) and they're "clean"
<kroson> thats it, the advantage of having /boot partition is that you dont need to remove grub if you want to remove your linux os
<tormod> turtle4344, the best way is if you file the bug right now, from the Desktop CD, ubuntu-bug will attach the necessary files
<Andy80> so... how can I fix my problem?
<kroson> im noob too i dont know andy
<kroson> what is the error you have when you boot?
<yofel> Andy80: can you disable 'quiet splash' in grub an tell us where it stops?
<Andy80> how can I remember it?.... I've no way to take a screenshot of it
<Andy80> yofel, yes, I can do it, wait...
<turtle4344> tormod: how should i go about filing the bug, is there a built in utility in ubuntu that will?
<Andy80> I just need to mount my old /
<tormod> turtle4344, I think I already said "ubuntu-bug grub-installer"
<Andy80> yofel, excuse me... where is located now grub.conf ?
<MerlinW> /boot/grub
<yofel> Andy80: you said that you upgraded from jaunty, you should still have menu.lst in that case
<Andy80> nothing... ignore my question..
<Andy80> yes...
<tormod> Andy80, you can also remove it temporarily at the grub menu
<Andy80> yofel, ok... now I've removed the "quiet splash", but.... how can I take note of the errors I'll get once I reboot?
<yofel> Andy80: if you can't boot at all (not even repair mode) then you'll have to use paper and pencil I guess
<Andy80> yofel, ok... I'll create a 9.10 startup USB before rebooting, just in case...
<yofel> good idea :)
<Andy80> but... I've the strong sensation I'll have to reinstall ALL from scratch -.-
<scoop21> does anybody have a problem with standby during plugging in battery or ac in gnome?
<Andy80> luckly I've separated /home
<tormod> Andy80, you can try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<gasg> Hello, somebody like me have tried 9.10 beta on the aspire one a110l?
<djm62> Hi I want to test Karmic on my eeepc: how should I upgrade?
<gasg> the kernel is totally incompatible
<gasg> lot of errors during the bot and on desktop
<djm62> (It's got a 4G system and 16G home drive... physically separate as far as I know)
<Crashbit> mm compiz isn't activated during the startup of gnome. I have to activate it with "compiz --replace &" from a terminal
<yofel> djm62: to upgrade use 'update-manager -d' (but make yourself a backup and a karmic live-flashdrive before that)
<Andy80> anyway all of this is a bit confusing...
<yofel> just in case something goes wrong
<Andy80> on Ubuntu Planet all people say "please install 9.10, help us to test ecc..."
<djm62> yofel: not enough space free to do that...
<Andy80> and here you advise not to install it :P
<yofel> Andy80: yes, please help us out to test it, but only if you're ok to break your system and have at lease some idea what you're doing
<djm62> yofel: I suspect this either is or will be a common problem for people using 9.04 on netbooks: /var/cache/apt/ is on / and / is too small to do a dist-upgrade
<Andy80> yofel, I've idea of what I'm doing, it's just annoying ;)
<Andy80> ok... now I reboot to take note about errors
<djm62> so that lovely convenient debian-style apt-get upgrade doesn't work
<yofel> djm62: in the default setup you only have one partition. e.g. / and so you shouldn't have any space problems
<dredhammer> hello i need help with grub2 for Karmic i upgraded from 9.04 but i can only boot into ubuntu if i use the live cd and select boot from harddrive, if i dont do this i get a grub 1.5  (the old grub) Error 15
<djm62> yofel: on the eeepc901 linux edition there is one 4G disk and one 16G disk (physically separate).  As far as I know the WinXP just had the 16G disk
<yofel> djm62: if you want to upgrade without update-manager you could edit the apt sources.list, change jaunty to karmic there and disable all ppa's (make a backup of the file before that)
<yofel> djm62: ok, that's a bit small for upgrading, I guess you'll have to make a clean installation
<djm62> well, there are still options: 2 that I can think of.  I can mount /var/cache/apt/archives on an external disk, or I can install 9.10 from an external disk, leaving my /home/ alone
<djm62> is one recommended, or are there instructions about it somewhere?
<James147> djm62: You could bind a folder in /home to /var/cache/apt/...
<djm62> 3 options ;-)
<SVisor> As always.. something breaks when upgrading. Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now headphones do not work.  I tried the different "profiles". Those marked as "Duplex" gives me the option to select "headphone" but no sound. Does someone has a solution?
<Dr_Willis> try the pulse audio specific mixer and tools perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol and so forth.
 * Dr_Willis notices how weird the search feature in synaptic is...
<BluesKaj> skype kills all audio
<Dr_Willis> i search for 'pav' and it shows 'TINT' (a game)  - because the programers name is Pavlovsky.
<BluesKaj> must be a reported bug..ythink I saw something about it
<Dr_Willis> !info anarchism
<ubottu> anarchism (source: anarchism): An exhaustive exploration of Anarchist theory and practice. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.7-1 (karmic), package size 6468 kB, installed size 13524 kB
<BluesKaj> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<BluesKaj> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<djm62> Dr_Willis: is the programmer's name mentioned in the description?
<djm62> !u200
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u200
<djm62> !madwimax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwimax
<Dr_Willis> djm62:  yea.
<djm62> d'oh :-(
<Dr_Willis> djm62:  search for 'pav'
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed several packagtes that do that.
<wekt> Does ekiga or voice chat work smoothly with Pulse?  I get stuttering.
<Dr_Willis> i imagine thats why 'apt-cache search 'is always so cluttereed also
<SVisor> pulse-mixer gives same options with same result.
<Dr_Willis> djm62:  we going to have to file bug reports on bad descriptions? :)
<wekt> SVisor: same as?
<wekt> SVisor: as without pulse?
<SVisor> Sorry.. No sound on headphones.
<SVisor> I can select headphones, but no sound.
<Lerk> Can anybody say where can i get 32bit libXp library for amd64 arch?
<djm62> Dr_Willis: I guess that would upset a load of coders, but it isn't much of a fix to tell search to ignore descriptions....
<Dr_Willis> djm62:  yea. thats why i think they need to expand the package descripions with lots of 'tags'
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is choppy and distorted on my setup. it's prolly ok on onboard sound but with pci cards there seems to be a kernel module problem with pulse and the kernel sound module for the pci card trying to run simultaneously resulting one audio driver fighting the other.
<Dr_Willis> very few of the desccriptsions actually have 'names' in them.
<albert23> Lerk: in package ia32-libs
<djm62> Dr_Willis: better to do that kind of thing online, with apt: urls, perhaps? where it can be tinkered with?
<Dr_Willis> djm62:  yea. im looking throug many descriptisons now.. seems about 3% also include urls to the programs homepage.
<Dr_Willis>  some definatly need tobe more 'concise' in what the package does
<Dr_Willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-23 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Dr_Willis> Im guessing they got a 'short' concise description (as shown above) then a LONG descrion you see in synaptic
<djm62> yeah, they usually have a one line summary, that you see if you do "aptitude search barfoo"
<yofel> Dr_Willis: exactly, the debian packaging system requires a one line description (max. 80 chars I think) and an additional long description
<Dr_Willis> now if they could require a GOOD description. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..heres a neat tool i just saw..
<Dr_Willis> !info bindfs
<ubottu> bindfs (source: bindfs): mirrors or overlays a local directory with altered permissions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<djm62> who owns the description? I mean, who should change it?
<Dr_Willis> bindfs has a VERY good long description. :)
<yofel> djm62: the description is done by the packager, e.g. the maintainer of the package
<djm62> what's the ratio of packages to maintainers?
<yofel> if you guys are interested, do 'apt-get source <somepkg>' and then read sourefolder/debian/control there you can find the description
<Dr_Willis> What do they do for Other languages also? each package has 5+ descriptions thats been translated?
<djm62> no way
<yofel> djm62: well, some packages are maintained in ubuntu, some are just synced from debian, you can find the maintainer in the debian/control file too
<djm62> grabbing  the file now
<djm62> the source file
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Im seeing more and more of these 'desktops' variants for specific locales with themes, grub, splash, wallpaper, and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> !info brdesktop-gnome
<ubottu> brdesktop-gnome (source: brdesktop-flavours): Brazilian Debian Pure Blend - GNOME flavour. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<Dr_Willis> This metapackage installs a selection of packages for BrDesktop, giving a
<djm62> seems like we could improve the description by automating, crowdsourcing, editing, and approving
<Dr_Willis> pleasant GNOME desktop environment with the basic resources for
<Dr_Willis> ordinary Brazilian users. It is useful only to speakers of Brazilian
<Dr_Willis> Now..  what in a theme package like that is language specific anyway?
<Dr_Willis> the more i explore.. the stranger things get. :)
<djm62> you'd think Brazilian dictionaries would be covered by localisation, and not need an extra package
<djm62> maybe it's stuff that is mostly in that part of the world, like whatever the local dominant IM system is
<Dr_Willis> from what i gather thats just a fancy splash screen, and grub wallpaper. and so forth
<Dr_Willis> !info tropic-look
<ubottu> tropic-look (source: tropic-look): Tropic look - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ikt> what are the issues of supporting >4GB of ram on a 32 bit system?
<Dr_Willis> onw of the worst descriptions... :) tropic-look.
<ikt> is it because only a few intel cpu's support it?
<Dr_Willis> Long decription = 2 lines..  "The Tropic Theme - this is a meta package"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<limx> hi
<yofel> ikt: 32bit only has physical adress space for a bit less than 4GB, so you need pae to support the other space
<limx> where is the xorg.conf located?
<limx> i cant find it in /etc/X11
<Amaranth> limx: There isn't one by default anymore
<Amaranth> Generally no need for one
<limx> ok, and where are the configs located now?
<grturner> limx, the X is configured by the gui now
<limx> what?
<limx> oh god
<Dr_Willis> perhaps tell us what you are trying to do....
<grturner> system > preferences > display
<yofel> limx: why do you need to change the configuration?
<commander_> does anyone have reboot issues here?
<limx> i have to add some special options for my graphics card
<limx> some options to save energy
<grturner> system > preferences > power management is where you can configure energy stuff
<yofel> limx: create a dummy one with 'sudo Xorg -configure' and copy it from /root to /etc/X11/ and then edit it
<limx> mh
<sven-tek> Wie geil, ich bin von Karmic echt begeistert
<limx> i have to stop the xorg server for this?
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Adapter> slow traffic at ubuntu server today? anybody else
<yofel> sven-tek: come to #ubuntu-de+1
<sven-tek> ups
<limx> <- is not that happy with karmic
<grturner> limx, even jaunty or intrepid didnt really utilize an xorg.conf
<scoop21> try to use torrent instead of direct download
<limx> ubuntu: 20 watts power consumption windows 7: 12 watts
<Adapter> i must download vue first :)
<limx> that means: only 2 hours runtime...
<grturner> limx you can also use the cpu frequency scaling monitor to manually set the clock speed of your processor
<thiebaude> limx, how do i find out how much watts my ubuntu 9.10 uses?
<limx> thiebaude: if you have a notebook, use the battery icon above
<limx> it shows you a watt number
<thiebaude> limx, i'am on a desktop
<scoop21> notebook standby pobs after battery plugging?
<sven-tek> thiebaude, i have an adaptor plug showing the power usage
<limx> ...?
<James147> thiebaude: powertop  is a great app for measuing power related things
<limx> then it doesnt matter
<yofel> powertop says I have ~11w on my eeePC 1000H
<thiebaude> i've been using ubuntu for 5yrs and never thought about power consumption
<limx> thiebaude: because you dont have a notebook
<thiebaude> limx, yep
<James147> thiebaude: its more important on loptops then desktops
<thiebaude> James147, even if the laptop is plugged in?
<limx> it's the most important thing on a laptop
<limx> it's useless when the laptop goes off after 2 hours
<James147> thiebaude: less so :) but in general
<thiebaude> James147, i understand it
<James147> best to set up laptop mode if you have a laptop... ubuntu has it just dosent enable it by default for somereason
<yofel> James147: it's supposed to cause problems on some  systems
<yofel> and I don't like the too savy settings for the hdd
<Andy80> hi again
<yofel> Andy80: wb
<thiebaude> hi andy
<Andy80> after some tries my system booted up normally
<Andy80> anyway I think it was a fsck problem...
<limx> how do I enable laptop mode?
<Andy80> it looks like more extended than the "known issue"
<James147> yofel: its not hard to disable the power saving for hdd, hell by default it disables virtually everything :S
<yofel> Andy80: did you by chance get something about last mount time in the future
<Andy80> in my case my system needed a check because it was monted 31 times...
<Andy80> yofel: what?
<yofel> Andy80: had that yesterday after booting jaunty once. it fixed itself after a few boots
<Andy80> yofel: I hope someone fix this before final release, looks like a very big problem for a new user...
<Andy80> it will take minutes to switch back to window$ :P
<yofel> Andy80: iirc it was supposed to be fixed with the new kernel
<Andy80> this kernel: Linux andrea-laptop 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Andy80> or a new one?
<yofel> Andy80: that's the supposedly fixed one, I don't know more right now
<thiebaude> Andy80, i got that kernel
<Andy80> btw.... I've a strange problem with Telepathy: it's not visible in the top bar... so if someone writes me I only see the bubble notification and I cannot open the chat...
<Andy80> am I missing any particular applet?
<mikejet> Will 9.10 have the new gnome release a few weeks ago?
<Amaranth> Andy80: It should be the little mail icon
<Amaranth> mikejet: we've already got it
<mikejet> Amaranth, Great. the GUI updates are my favorite part of new releases (so far).
<Moc> I don't see much changes in the GUI
<Moc> except they made the icon set on top near invisible
<grturner> any news on ati with karmic, or for compatability are we still going to have to downgrade to intrepid xorg packages and use that
<luca> hi everyone, can someone please help me to recover my karmic installation?
<Moc> Im on ATI rightnow with open source driver and it seem to work ok
<luca> I am not able to boot into my system anymore
<commander_> it won't reboot,suspend ,hibernate or nothing i have to manually turn it off
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grturner> Moc, what about 3d programs?
<Moc> damn that bug still exist... when you go the the im/mail icon and select empathi, it doesn't un minimize it
<luca> thiebade, I would like to, but they are scarce; it blocks during boot, when gdm should be loading, with a "Crypswap1 (started) message
<luca> the system seems to boot, but I am not able to get to the login screen or boot into the system
<Moc> grturner: I've run for about 1 hours in xgl, but im in 1920x1080 on a old dell d610 notebook, so it was ok until you have too much windows open
<mikejet> Moc : I like the 100 cuts improvements.
<Amaranth> Moc: Not Xgl, Xgl was removed from the archive
<Moc> 100 cuts ?
<Moc> well compiz
<Moc> or what ever
<Amaranth> Too many people confuse Xgl, Compiz, and Compiz-Fusion :)
<Amaranth> You're running compiz with some fusion plugins :)
<Amaranth> Although as of compiz 0.9 it's just compiz, the fusion name is going away
<luca> thiebaude: also, if I try to mount my encrypted home directory from live (as I am now), it says: "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<luca> thiebaude: I *think* it might be something related to encryption, but I did no fancy operations on that front, apart having an encrypted home as per installation instructions
<thiebaude> luca, ok
<Moc> I hope they fix the change language key
<luca> thiebaude: any advice?
<thiebaude> luca, i dont know about that
<luca> thiebaude ok thanks
<thiebaude> luca, np
<Amaranth> Moc: bug number?
<thiebaude> luca, how did you upgrade?
<luca> thiebaude: clean install
<Moc> One thing I find weird is in empathy, instead of next or continue in the new account, it say forward ...
<thiebaude> luca, i did a upgrade from 9.04
<luca> so I have all backups ready if this is a worst case scenario ;)
<luca> thiebaude oh ok
<mikejet> Amaranth, I wish the whole x-win, compbiz, gnome, kde, opengl stuff weren't so confusing.
<thiebaude> everything works just right, compiz etc
<Moc> it feel like someone in another language did it, then was just translated word for word in english
<Moc> Amaranth: oh boy, let me try to find that
<Moc> Amaranth: 363363
 * joshua__ wonders what happened to his splash screen on startup...
<Amaranth> bug 363363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363363 in ubuntu "Keyboard Layout Key(s) to change layout doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363363
<Amaranth> nice number
<Moc> that bug was introduced in 8.10
<Moc> I feel that you need to know a dev to actually get a bug to be looked at
<Amaranth> Moc: it's New
<Amaranth> Moc: You know me now :)
<Moc> april 2009 is considered new ?
<Amaranth> Moc: what you need to do is file them against the right package
<Amaranth> Moc: no no, the status is New and it has no package
<thiebaude> Amaranth, what part of development do you work on?
<Amaranth> that means no one has seen it
<Amaranth> thiebaude: compiz
<Moc> I have no idea what packages language switcher is with... it come default in install
<Moc> package gnome ?
<mikejet> Is compiz installed by default?
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i just want to say that for me compiz works perfect and no bugs
<Amaranth> mikejet: installed and enabled by default
<Amaranth> thiebaude: awesome :)
<Amaranth> Moc: What GUI tool is this?
<Amaranth> System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<Moc> yes
<Amaranth> alright, let me fix up the bug report
<Moc> let me try if it still in 9.10 beta first ;)
<Andy80> is it normal that the System menu on top has no icons? Only the sub-menus have them :\
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i migrated from 9.04, and made sure everything was installed on 9.04 before moving over over
<Amaranth> Andy80: expected
<Andy80> Amaranth: known bug?
<Amaranth> Andy80: Not a bug
<Moc> it be nice if the keyboard indicator panel get added automaticly when you add a second keyboard (like in windows)
<Amaranth> Moc: there, bug 363363 cleaned up and waiting for you to test with karmic and answer the questions asked there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363363 in ubuntu "Keyboard Layout Key(s) to change layout doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363363
<Andy80> Amaranth: and in "indicator-applet-session 0.1" --> Se Status --> I cannot see any icon... is this a not-a-bug too?
<Moc> done
<Amaranth> Andy80: Correct
<Amaranth> Andy80: You'll notice icons are missing from most of the desktop
<Amaranth> This is intentional
<Andy80> Amaranth: ihmo: it's simply ugly :(
<Moc> background of the keyboard indication panel doesn't match the top bar
<penguin42> Andy80: Fortunately you can turn the menu ones back on from system->preferences->appearance->interface 'show icons in menus' - I agree with you
<Andy80> penguin42: much much better in this way :) really thank you :)
<mac_v> Andy80: in almost everyone's opinion its ugly ;)
<Moc> ha weird your right no icons
<akio> holy crap my USB ports are all dead
<Andy80> I'd like to discuss with people who did this :P
<thiebaude> penguin42, yea, thanks
<akio> this is a kernel issue right?
<penguin42> Andy80: There's a bug for it - let me just find it
<Amaranth> Andy80: Upstream GNOME usability folks and the Canonical Design Team
<mac_v> Andy80:  Moc: Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<Amaranth> Having the icons removed from most menu items makes the ones that have icons stand out
<Moc> the preview options in apperance preference either doesn't have icon for items in menu, or they dont reflect the show icons in menu
<mac_v> Amaranth: but the present solution is not ideal... it was never a consensus but done only by a small group of individuals
<mac_v> mostly 3-4
<akio> bike shed argument
<Amaranth> mac_v: people need to follow the right mailing lists ;)
<penguin42> Amaranth: Which one is that?
<mac_v> Amaranth: nope... there was never a ML for this ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: There was, I knew it was coming
<Amaranth> penguin42: I dunno, I'm on all of them
<mac_v> Amaranth: hmm.. well even mpt didnt know i guess ;)
<penguin42> Amaranth: Is it an ayatana one or further upstream?
<Amaranth> upstream GNOME
<mac_v> *didnt know about the ML
<Amaranth> Back in 2005 or so I went to lists.gnome.org and subscribed to almost all of them :)
<penguin42> Amaranth: Ouch
<mac_v> lol.. that must be a huge spam ;)
<penguin42> Amaranth must get trampled by gnomes
<Amaranth> Most of them are low volume but incredibly interesting when they have something
<Amaranth> mac_v: I believe it was not titled properly but there was a ML post about it
<penguin42> has anyone else been having update manager ask for the password trice on updates recently?
<thiebaude> Amaranth, for 9.10 are you done now with compiz development?
<Amaranth> I don't think it was on d-d-l though
<mac_v> penguin42: happened to me too :) ..
<mac_v> but seems solved now
<Amaranth> thiebaude: Hopefully 0.8.4 will be out in a couple days and I've got one more packaging push to do
<penguin42> mac_v: Ah ok, I'm still waiting for todays stuff to go in
<Amaranth> thiebaude: But that'll only fix 17 or so more bugs then we're done
<thiebaude> Amaranth, so i can expect a compiz update?
<Moc> I need to find a way to make 2 icons at the top, 1 to access empathy, and one to access my email client (not evolution)
<Moc> I wish evolusions look and felt more like thunderbird
<mikejet> I've always disliked the workspace selectors in the bottom right, where they show what apps run in each workspace.
<Amaranth> thiebaude: yes
<Amaranth> thiebaude: it'll fix this list of bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED
<Amaranth> plus hopefully one or two more
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i'll see if i have that bug
 * penguin42 wonders if compiz is enableable on i945G these days - it went through a period where it was disabled
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i dont have any of those bigs in compiz
<Amaranth> penguin42: The only one we have blacklisted is 845
<mikejet> Amaranth, Is there a webpage with the top 10 improvements?
<thiebaude> bugs
<Moc> weird, in 9.10 the cpu scale doesn't show the same mhz list as in 8.10
<Amaranth> thiebaude: you have at least a few of them
<Amaranth> thiebaude: you just don't notice :)
<penguin42> Amaranth: Thanks, I might try turning it on again - I don't really use the compiz stuff, but I might give it a go again
<yofel> mikejet: you can read some new features on the beta release page
<akio> Take a look at this craziness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284756/
<thiebaude> Amaranth, yep, exactly
<Amaranth> mikejet: compiz improvement are purely bug fixes
 * mac_v thinks Ubuntu wasted time on xsplash just out of pride to not adopt plymouth
<IdleOne> Amaranth: 865G should work then?
<Amaranth> IdleOne: hmm, maybe we blacklist that one to
<akio> +1 mac_v
<Amaranth> too*
<Amaranth> IdleOne: try it
<thiebaude> my startup screen is blank before the login
<Amaranth> T="$T 8086:3577 8086:2562 " # Intel 830MG, 845G (LP: #259385)
<yofel> mac_v: wasn't it because plymouth takes too long to initialize? (not that xsplash is any better
<IdleOne> Amaranth: I can't get past login window with karmic
<Amaranth> those are the ones we blacklist
<Amaranth> IdleOne: does it crash X?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: computer freezes hard
<akio> I haven't used it but it dos look like it would be something that would take longer to do rather than quicker
<IdleOne> as long as I don't click on anything it's golden
<mac_v> yofel: not sure that is the reason, havent heard such complains though... anyways the graphics with plymouth are better than the xsplash we have now! ;p
<IdleOne> but usability is limited when all I can look at is the login manager
<kaddi> hi, somehow the behaviour of my konsole changed: Usually tabcompletion does not work unless the completion is unique. Now it simply uses the first file matching the starting letters (like in windows). How can I change it back to not do completion unless unambiguous
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  set it to autologin? :)
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Oh so you don't even get to put your password in?
<IdleOne> lmao Dr_Willis
<IdleOne> Amaranth: no
<yofel> mac_v: at least plymouth doesn't show a bunch of text before starting...
<mac_v> yofel: yeah... hate the text :/
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Ok, not compiz then :)
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thiebaude> yofel, i dont have that text at startup anymore ,just a blank screen
<IdleOne> Amaranth: with the live cd I got to the desktop and soon as I clicked on firefox it loaded and froze
<Amaranth> IdleOne: yeah, just general driver breakage there though
<Amaranth> IdleOne: not only triggered by compiz
<mac_v> thiebaude: since when? i updated ~6hrs ago and still i get text :(
<yofel> well, I don't use splash since I like the text (much more useful in case something goes wrong)
<Moc> damn nwow flash doesn't woprk
<penguin42> Amaranth: The problem I guess is compiz tends to push the drivers pretty hard (not Compiz's fault)
<IdleOne> Amaranth: general driver breakage kinda blows. I would hope that I could atleast run firefox
<thiebaude> mac_v, about 24 hrs or so
<mac_v> then i must be among the unlucky ones :(
<Moc> install->youtube->install flash from adobe via the .deb and restart firefox and no flash working
<thiebaude> mac_v, you think they are going to put something in the place of the blank screen?
<IdleOne> !flash | Moc
<ubottu> Moc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thiebaude> besides text
<thiebaude> mac_v, for me it still isn't a show-stopper
<ikt> getting frustrated, totem crashing >a lot< apport picks it up, but when I click report cpu goes to 100% on both cores and it just sits there collecting data
<Moc> IdleOne: that not so great for new user
<IdleOne> Moc: how is that not great?
<mac_v> thiebaude: the blank screen should actually not be shown and the dark splash wallpaper should be displayed...
<mac_v> so there are still problems :/
<IdleOne> Moc: a new user should not be running Alpha/beta release
<mikejet> i really don't like totem.  it seems to crash 100% of the time, after it configures itself to play a bunch of media types.
<Amaranth> mac_v: The problem is X takes forever to start on systems without SSD
<akio> mikejet, her too
<mac_v> exactly!
<akio> here*
<thiebaude> mac_v, yep, i know there will be many more updates with 26 days to go
<Amaranth> mac_v: X starts as fast in karmic as it did in jaunty for me but in jaunty that was the end of the boot
<Amaranth> I expected to get X in 5 seconds, not 15
<penguin42> Amaranth: Does some stuff need to get added to the readahead lists or someone go and find out wtf is getting accessed and remove excess crud?
<Amaranth> penguin42: I have no idea
<thiebaude> Amaranth, so far 9.04 is faster to start than 9.10 for me
<mac_v> me too
<Amaranth> penguin42: We use sreadahead now which is great for SSD but not so good for HDD
<mikejet> the fundamental bug with AV media is it is way too confusing and there are way too many projects to configure.
<Amaranth> Apparently karmic starts really fast if you do a clean install now
<yofel> thiebaude: you could try to chart jaunty and karmic with bootchart and find out what takes longer
<thiebaude> ok
<Amaranth> yofel: A bit late now :)
<akio> I did a clean install and it starts very quickly, I haven't tweaked any services either
<penguin42> Amaranth: Hmm pity that it doesn't use the one best for the device it's on
<thiebaude> well, the blank screen is what does it
<Amaranth> penguin42: well scott claims sreadahead is as good as readahead-list for HDD
<mac_v> thiebaude: check the log if some module is stalling /me had a webcam module which cause delays
<penguin42> Amaranth: I should have a look at it - I keep thinking it needs triggering on resume from hibernate
<Amaranth> err, no
<Amaranth> resume from hibernate is reading 1 file
<penguin42> Amaranth: No, after that
<penguin42> Amaranth: I find lots and lots of stuff is swapped out
<Amaranth> sreadahead and readahead-list only handle boot stuff
<thiebaude> mac_v, which log and where?
<Amaranth> penguin42: Everything is swapped out, intentionally
<Amaranth> penguin42: suspend and hibernate drop all caches so they have room to work
<Amaranth> so not even swapped out, really
<penguin42> Amaranth: Yeh but what I'd like is for it to go and start fetching stuff off disk for the X apps I'm inevitably going to use - e.g. the screensaver
<Amaranth> just no more HD cache
<mac_v> thiebaude: syslog and kernel logs , but mainly syslogs , you could use the graphical logviewer from the system> administration menu
<thiebaude> mac_v, ok, thanks alot
<penguin42> Amaranth: At the moment I come out of hibernate and every app crawls along slowly as it gets swapped in, it could do some of that for me
<Amaranth> penguin42: not the job of sreadahead :)
<Amaranth> penguin42: you want to install preload
<thiebaude> mac_v, i got it, what item on the left do i look at?
<penguin42> Amaranth: readahead just takes a list of files to do the read on - it just needs the same stuff from a different list
<thiebaude> system log viewer
<Amaranth> penguin42: sreadahead is a little different
<gogereaver1> anyone knoe why my touchpad isnt working
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<penguin42> Amaranth: Oh, I'll have a look at it and preload - thanks for the tip; I was wondering about doing something like during hibernate noting the X apps and generating a list to be fetched in the background on resume
<mac_v> thiebaude: check for any multiple repetitions , for me it was something like > vc032x: i2c bs busy wait
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<BenBu> kubuntu 9.10: kpackagekit doesn't work for me, says I don't have the "necessary privileges", and then crashes. even if I start it with "kdesudo kpackagekit"
<gogereaver1> its a eeepc 900a the touchpad works untill i login
<thiebaude> brb
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: is it the whole touchpad that stops or just tap to click?
<gogereaver1> tap
<mac_v> that was my webcam module
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: This is by design
<gogereaver1> wtf
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: Turn it on again in System->Preferences->Mouse if you want it back
<gasg> In 9.10 running kernel 2.6.31, this is really uncompatible it seems with these netbook like aa1, eepc etc...
<gogereaver1> why would it be off
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: because it's too easy to trigger accidentally while typing
<AnAnt> Hello, gnome-bluetooth does not ask if I want to "Access internet using the mobile phone" after I successfully pair with that phone
<yofel> gasg: I have a eeePC 1000H and 2.6.31 works flawless
<gasg> the kernel need to be patched.. I think the team done first to final release
<gogereaver1> sence when
<gasg> yofel: really?
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: it is hardware dependent
<mac_v> gogereaver1:
<mac_v> oops!
<AnAnt> although Gnome mentions in its 2.28.0 release notes that gnome-bluetooth & network-manager work together
<gasg> yofel: on my aa1 it didn't works
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: On my laptop old laptop I trigger the tap to click whenever I try to use the touchpad to move
<gogereaver1> i dont see how anyone could hit the touchpad wile typing
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: You must have smaller hands
<penguin42> gogereaver1: I do it
<gogereaver1> duder its a eee
<mac_v> gogereaver1: as Amaranth says its hardware dependant :)
<gogereaver1> dude
<penguin42> There's a demon somewhere that disables the touchpad while you type
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: and on some touchpads you don't even have to tap, just hovering close by counts
<gogereaver1> very small keybord and i stildont do it
<mac_v> penguin42: syndaemon ?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<penguin42> mac_v: Rings a bell
<gogereaver1> well msot you can change how sentive they are
<gogereaver1> mine you need to give it a good tap
<Amaranth> I have hands so big the original Xbox controller seemed like a perfect fit so I'm not the normal for this case I guess :)
<mac_v> lol ^
<gogereaver1> i can make it just a touch if i whanted
<gogereaver1> i just turn down its sentivty
<gogereaver1> works great
<mac_v> gogereaver1: similarly just turn on the tap-toclick ;)
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: But what level of sensitivity is right is different for each user and each laptop
<gogereaver1> oh i did its working now :)
<penguin42> Is the gui for adjusting it installed by default these days?
<myk_robinson> I have a laptop with Bluetooth, and cannot disable it in BIOS. How can I turn of the Bluetooth chip and not just the service?
<gogereaver1> lol thats why you can adjust it
<mac_v> penguin42: yup
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: You shouldn't have to
<Amaranth> gogereaver1: Thus tap to click off by default
<gogereaver1> eee touchpads normal click is mutch worse then the touch
<Amaranth> I disagree
<Amaranth> See how that woks?
<gogereaver1> and they ware
<Amaranth> works*
<gogereaver1> oh it took me a wile to get used to it
<gogereaver1> never owing a laptop befor
<Amaranth> yeah, that isn't the problem
<Amaranth> I use tap to click on my macbook
<gogereaver1> oh
<gogereaver1> those small touchpads
<gogereaver1> yea they can be a pain
<Amaranth> it's not small
<Amaranth> anyway...
 * Amaranth goes to do something else
<gogereaver1> lol
<gogereaver1> lol the topic it outdated
<gogereaver1> beta got relesed today
 * penguin42 waits for the flood
<rsk> correct
<AnAnt> anyone tried GPRS/3G connection using NetworkManager + gnome-bluetooth on karmic ?
<gogereaver1> try and tell us how it goes
<gogereaver1> .lim likin the new unr look
<gogereaver1> alot cleaner
<arvind_khadri> hi, is gyachi not there for karmic yet?
<nonix4> penguin42: servers got overloaded more than 24 hours ago in fact... my puny adsl link has uploaded only about 15 gigs of them torrents so far
<gogereaver1> i just found a fast mirror
<penguin42> nonix4: I actually meant of the people on here asking questions :-)
<myk_robinson> anyone here using Karmic on a tablet PC?
<gogereaver1> isnt mid for tablets
<gogereaver1> i like the new look
<gogereaver1> boots fast even on my slow ssd
<arvind_khadri> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<gogereaver1> you can probly install the older deb
<gogereaver1> isnt that that yahoo voice chat thing
<arvind_khadri> ya, with webcam support
<yofel> !search gyachi
<ubottu> Found:
<yofel> !find gyachi
<ubottu> Package/file gyachi does not exist in karmic
<gogereaver1> i dont think its every been in the main repo
<gogereaver1> ever
 * yofel never heard of iit
<gogereaver1> its a yahoo chat client for linux
<gogereaver1> webcam and voice supoport
<yofel> bah, my stupid eeePC keyboard keeps doubling key presses sometimes... annoying
<gogereaver1> vs the ggenrec one yahoo has
<gogereaver1> lol
<gogereaver1> eeepc are just everywhere
<yofel> gogereaver1: they're really handy ;)
<gogereaver1> i just wish they would just m$ to gget Fed\
<gogereaver1> and build dule core ones
<yofel> +1 (but with an option to disable a core)
<gogereaver1> atom dules are just as efecent as the n270
<ibkanat> I just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and now I HAVE NO AUDIO?? MCP51 High Definition Audio
<gogereaver1> there puutting em in power effecent desktops
<ibkanat> what do I do?
<yofel> gogereaver1: cool :)
<gogereaver1> and they can preform very well
<gogereaver1> just as powerfull as a normal laptop
<yofel> ibkanat: check pavucontrol or padevchooser if a sink is muted somewhere
<ibkanat> thanks checking
<yofel> ibkanat: then check alsamixer or test it with aplay and report a bug agains alsa-base if it still doesn't work
<ibkanat> wasnt installed
<Zvezdichko> Hey, I have a problem here. After upgrading /dev/sda1 refuses to mount with Dolphin. It now says: Volume (ntfs), the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InvalidMountOption: The option ' locale=bg_BG.UTF-8" is not allowed for uid=1000
<akio> I wonder if rebootless kernel upgrades are in the future
<akio> ksplice I think?
<yofel> ibkanat: I once had a problem with muted audio that was fixed after just rebooting again too
<ibkanat> rebooted already
<gogereaver1> probly not
<ibkanat> doesnt show any hardware in the audio
<yofel> Zvezdichko: It's a known issue, let me look for the bug
<gogereaver1> updating the kernel is updating the core
<ibkanat> installing pavucontrol now
<gogereaver1> be inpossbale to make it rebootless
<Zvezdichko> yofel - is there a way to mount it manually without switching to root and via command prompt
<yofel> Zvezdichko: it's bug 395079, there's a workaround at the bottom too, ask me again if that doesn't work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395079 in ntfs-3g "[KDE4][Karmic] Error mounting ntfs volume from dolphin's resources panel" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395079
<ibkanat> ok rebooting to see if installing pavucontrol helped
<Zvezdichko> yofel: I thought it's a config file issue :) Obviously I'm not a good tester
<yofel> Zvezdichko: well, it somewhat is a config file issue, but it needs to be fixed in ntfs-3g
<luca> hi everyone
<yofel> wb luca
<luca> hi yofel
<thiebaude> hi luca
<luca> should I repeat my problem, still unsolved? Or is there some kind soul who can help me on that? :)
<SandGorgon> tried Windows 7 build on my spare laptop today - I get 45 minutes more power than Ubuntu. sigh
<BluesKaj> I wonder if Skype is installable without ruining the audio setup with kde ?...there's lots of info about skype on gnome but very little on kde
<yofel> luca: I have never used encryption so I doubt I can help you
<luca> yofel ok thanks :)
<luca> hi thiebaude
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj, in a previous incarnation I had used KDE with Skype - they work out-of-the-box. May I also strongly recommend the static build of Skype 2.1 - which is far, far better audio quality than "apt-get skype"
 * thiebaude goes to cook shrimp
<luca> oh wait
<luca> ok, here is the problem
<luca> it seems that my default user is no more present in the machine
<luca> "su luca" results in "Id «luca» unknown" which does not happen if I use a newly created user from the cli
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon, what about the reported probs with Skype requiring Pulseaudio in order to run on kubuntu ..my version of PA doesn't work ..I had to purge it.
<luca> so: what could have caused the deletion of my user? How can I retrieve everything considering that the home is encrypted?
<ibkanat> hmm still no audio in 9.10 after upgrade how do i test with alsa-base?
<Zvezdichko> OK, I patched the hald file... How can I restard HAL? Sorry, forgotten totally
<ibkanat> also when I restarted this poped up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/381721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381721 in alsa-driver "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10 (dup-of: 381201)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Zvezdichko: 'sudo service hal restart'
<Zvezdichko> Thanks. Patch works fine
<ibkanat> also I cant powerdown without it locking up
<akio> the servers are screaming
<luca> sul
<Zvezdichko> I wonder what else to test now :)
<yofel> akio: you guys could use mirrors, that would help ;)
<Pretto> how can i make  my touchpad tap work again? it only works on login screen
<akio> that is what I am doing right now
<akio> im switching
<kaddi> german mirror is working just fine for me :)
<yofel> Pretto: re-enable it in the mouse settings
<yofel> kaddi: +1 :)
<kaddi> :)
<Pretto> yofel, thank you
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj, hmm.. yup the newer skype is supposed to work "with PulseAudio". I would suggest trying out with ALSA directly, if at all it is possible
<ibkanat> is there any hope? or am I sol
<yofel> ibkanat: we can't help you if you don't tell us the exact point it locks up
<test34> skype can be used with alsa only if pulseaudio is not installed (or not running)
<Andy80> I'm back to testing ;)
<ibkanat> just tried this user@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<ibkanat> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..
<Andy80> well... I've found indicator-applet 0.1 but it's not very good for Telepaty, I mean: when I get a message, if I click on it i'd like the message window to open... but it doesn't
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon, yeah the kernel modules/drivers on pci sound cards have a problem with pulseaudio...pulseaudio tries run on top which results in choppy stuttery sound
<yofel> ibkanat: I had that once, a reboot fixed it, it you still have that issue report a bug against alsa-base
<ibkanat> yofel thanks doesnt fix from reboot
<yofel> ibkanat: than report a bug on launchpad with 'ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<ibkanat> yofel ok thanks
<akio> I can walk to the servers that I found my fastest mirror.
<akio> in 30 mins
<Zvezdichko> Hm... there's a potential issue... I'm having trouble with OpenArena. Sometimes sounds freezes and the whole desktop crashes (only killing X in command prompt hells).  DOn't know if it's a driver issue or if I can reproduce it with another game/program
<yofel> akio: I would need to take the train for about 20mins :P
<akio> mine is a local university
<test34> Zvezdichko, try installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio (which replaces libsdl1.2debian-alsa)
<Perry__> hey all, installed 9.10 on a comp over windows (on a new partition).   Now, windows options aren't showing up in the bootloader.  How can I fix that in grub2?
<neglesaks> I'm happy to report that Karmic Beta + 1 run of Update manaer has made the Lenovo IdeaPad ACPI work seemingly well.
<test34> Zvezdichko, it fixed a similar problem with a quake based game
<yofel> Perry__: try installing os-prober then run 'sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub'
<akio> I would use the stanza that was given as an example in the old menu.lst
<akio> os-prober? that doesn't sound very comfortable
<yofel> akio: the syntax of grub2 is different from grub1
<akio> i know
<Zvezdichko> test34: are you sure? is it a common problem?
<test34> Zvezdichko, I found the solution online.. some other people had the same problem, but I don't know how common it is
<Zvezdichko> OK...
<Zvezdichko> I'll do one hard reboot, look for other bugs. Anyway, surprised this is the most stable beta I've ever played with iin recent years
<test34> Zvezdichko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/372843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372843 in pulseaudio "interrupted sound with Urban Terror and pulseaudio 0.9.15" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andy80> p.s: why my Telepathy doesn't support audio/video calls on MSN and it supports on GTalk?
<test34> Andy80, just a guess but maybe just because it's a different protocol and MSN isnt fully implemented yet
<Zvezdichko> Restarted! Very clean beta of Ubuntu, no critical bugs. The only thing that annoys me is that networkmanager constantly changest my resolv.conf
<Andy80> uff.... Cheese isn't working too :(
<test34> Zvezdichko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/372843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372843 in pulseaudio "interrupted sound with Urban Terror and pulseaudio 0.9.15" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> Zvezdichko: if you want to change the dns server you need to edit your NM profile
<yofel> which is broken in gnome at the moment iirc
<kaddi_> use wicd :D
<Zvezdichko> test34: much thanks...
<cybersplice> Really enjoying Karmic, so far. Not encountered anything particularly awful in general use.
<yofel> nope, use kde :P
<jdsbluedev> hey, anyone experiencing slow download speeds from the servers?
<kaddi_> uh, nm is finally working under kde? :p
<kaddi_> it only took them 2 releases to make that applet usable :p
<yofel> jdsbluedev: if you use the main servers they're hopelessly overloaded
<hatchetman82> anyone have issues with 9.10 beta not recognizing via-based wifi cards ?
<yofel> jdsbluedev: use a mirror instead
<jdsbluedev> yeah, I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<test34> for setting static IP and./OR dns, just modify /etc/network/interfaces (it keeps my settings after a reboot)
<hatchetman82> or gdm dying in a loop after when shutting down after the initial install (from cd)
<Zvezdichko> yofel: Hmm, yes, networkmanager is broken... We'll wait until next update, probably
<cybersplice> jdsbluedev, Yes.
<yofel> Zvezdichko: the gui is broken, you could edit the gconf profile by hand or try what test34 said
<jdsbluedev> ok, thx.  Is that from the number of new beta testers coming on?
<yofel> jdsbluedev: well, more like too many people not using mirrors :/
<kaddi_> I would like to report bugs for karmic, that's why I upgraded :(
<test34> here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastie.org/640640
<kaddi_> But I ain't finding any :D
<Zvezdichko> kaddi_: yes, Very clean Karmic with very few bugs
<yofel> kaddi_: think yourself lucky ;)
<kaddi_> :)
<Zvezdichko> ahm... are there critical bugs?
<Zvezdichko> of which I'm not aware
<test34> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs
<test34> did you read all those
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon, odd, i have skype static 2.1 installed and get sounds from the mic coming thru just fine , but when I do a call test with skype , nothing plays back.
<Zvezdichko> yes, I'm currently browsing the launchpad
<Zvezdichko> Wow! This looks scary, test34!
<yofel> Zvezdichko: well, the really annoying and most noticable ones were fixed in the '100 paper cuts' project
<test34> my webcam stopped working in Karmic
<test34> but I think it is because of the kernel
<Zvezdichko> i915: black screen on boot ... And this is marked as critical? It's just a cosmetical deffect
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj, configure its audio settings - this is a bit of black magic : typically you will have many choices for this .
<test34> Zvezdichko, probably mean that the login screen doesnt come up at all?
<yofel> Zvezdichko: the bug is about the screen being powered off instead of the login screen appearing -> BAD
<Zvezdichko> test34: No, it really doesn't come up... I can see the system booting and the fsck checking my hard drive, but in text mode - that's all
<Zvezdichko> nothing of great significance, anyway
<Zvezdichko> but I see there are reports of failure to boot at all... this is bad indeed
<kaddi_> was /etc/bash_completion modified from karmic to jaunty?
<thiebaude> Zvezdichko, the black screen , i also have
<Zvezdichko> Yes, this is not a big deal
<yofel> kaddi_: there is a new version of bash-completion in karmic yes
<thiebaude> Zvezdichko, exactly
 * penguin42 thought I saw an update sometime in the last week
<yofel> Zvezdichko: you have a plack screen after boot? how do you login then?
<kaddi_> yofel: I have some weird behaviour with tab-completion, is there a (n easy) way to see the modifications?
<Zvezdichko> yofel: The behaviour is like this one: Black screen (booting ... booting, only a fsck message) - then GDM suddenly loads - this is what I'm talking again
<Zvezdichko> cosmetic deffect
<thiebaude> yofel, mine is a black screen while it loads then login comes up
<yofel> kaddi_: the version scheme in karmic is different than the one in jaunty, so 'aptitude changelog bash-completion' would be the best way to check it I guess
<Zvezdichko> thiebaude: yes, this is what i'm talking about exactly!
<yofel> Zvezdichko: yes, but that's not what the bug is about ;)
<thiebaude> Zvezdichko, still more updates to go
<yofel> Zvezdichko: what you have seems like an issue with xsplash
<Zvezdichko> HOP! Audacious sound bug just came out!
<Zvezdichko> checking the launchpad
<thiebaude> yofel, yep xsplash
<thiebaude> its not a show-stopper
<akio> mine is
<akio> my usb support is broken
<Zvezdichko> yofel: Yes... I'll see if it's reported... and probably going to report the audacious issue
<yofel> akio: completely or just a specific device?
<akio> all ports are as if dead
<yofel> ok, bad
<rrva> how to setup wpa2 wifi in connman?
<Zvezdichko> Yes, XSplash bug is reported
<yofel> akio: checked dmesg if there are any usb ehci/uhci errors?
<Perry__> hey all, can anyone point me to where I can learn how to get windows7 added into grub2 boot menu (guessing need to add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg) after installing 9.10 on a partition on this comp?   Thanks.
<Zvezdichko> so no need to report anything new
<akio> there is a weird bit in the log
<yofel> Zvezdichko: which one is it?
<akio> I posted it earlier
<akio> pasted*
<yofel> !grub2 | Perry__
<ubottu> Perry__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Perry__> thank you guys
<akio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/284756/
<Zvezdichko> I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xsplash/+bug/413348 ... brb for now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413348 in xsplash "Xsplash image sized to suit gdm screen, not user session" [Medium,In progress]
<akio> I have seen messages like "you recovered from a serious kernel flake" or something
<akio> I know the ports are good, I can run a live USB off of them.
<yofel> I'm looking through LP right now
<hatchetman82> ....anyone else notice launchpad is under heavy load when trying to report a bug ?
<hatchetman82> and whats the package name for ubiquity ? (the installer)
<yofel> hatchetman82: ubiquity
<hatchetman82> doh >_<
<hatchetman82> thanks
<yofel> np ;)
<akio> I have seen everyone blaming it on hardware but I test hardware for a job.
<akio> yofel, anything?
<yofel> akio: still searching, LP has a lot usb bugs...
<akio> I have another bug open that may be related
 * Andy80 think that Ubuntu 9.10 should be released 4-5 months later... there are simply too many bugs :\
<mortal> if it boots, ship it
<akio> I love alpha
<mortal> no problems here
<rsk> Andy80: feel free to fork it
<mortal> on karmic
<Andy80> akio: actually it's a beta... but it behaves like a pre-alpha...
<akio> Andy80, I go alpha as soon as its available
<penguin42> it's not too bad for me - but I think every so often a pure bug fix release would be good
<Andy80> Cheese doesn't work, Telepathy is simply a big mountain of bugs, not an IM, not counting the problems I had at boot...
<akio> my gnome-menu icon takes a good 7 clicks to start working
<akio> but it is faster than ever after those 7 clicks
<yofel> akio: when I used gnome it just needed a few seconds to open
<yofel> no idea why...
<yofel> note: the first time I opened it, after that it opened immediately
<yofel> akio: just found bug 435352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435352 in linux "regression: uvcvideo module makes "cannot reset port" error on usb with bison webcam (5986:0203): USB and suspend fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435352
<hatchetman82> and wow, 2 bug reports just from installing the beta, and i still dont have wifi. this is going to be fun :-)
<yofel> hatchetman82: what wifi card do you have?
<hatchetman82> dont remember the exact model. its via vt6656 based
<yofel> hatchetman82: run 'lspci' in a terminal, that should give you the exact one
<test34> which webcam would you recommend
<diverse_izzue> have people tried ekiga in karmic? it's extremely crashy and hangy for me, i think it doesn't like pulseaudio
<hatchetman82> yofel: it doesnt appear on lspci anyehre
<akio> yofel, you are the $&*%. In a good way.
<akio> thank you
<Andy80> if you chage your status in "indicator-applet-session 0.1" is its icon updated?
<yofel> akio: :P
<yofel> hatchetman82: can you pastebin your lspci output? 'lspci | pastebinit' (you might have to install pastebinit first)
<viki> hi all, i am not able to get a framebuffer console working on my computer with Karmic. With Jaunty it was ok. The video card is an integrated via unichrome pro. Now when i boot the pc there is even no xsplash stuff appearing on the screen... can anybody help?
<hatchetman82> yofel : kinda hard to do with no network connection on that machine, but hold on while i hook it up with a cable :-)
<akio> yofel, I already knew it was my bug, I have one of those Bison chips
<yofel> hatchetman82: you can also just pastebin it on paste.ubuntu.com on another machine ;)
<hatchetman82> yofel: looks like im just screwed from here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/162671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162671 in linux "VT6656 wireless chipset is unsupported" [Wishlist,In progress]
<hatchetman82> thats my exact motherboard
<akio> yofel, http://pastebin.com/f1b4e7dd7
<hatchetman82> does that bot parse launchpad bug links for the description ?
<penguin42> hatchetman82: Yep
<yofel> hatchetman82: yes, ubottu is really handy ;)
<yofel> !me | hatchetman82
<ubottu> hatchetman82: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<penguin42> he's a well trained bot
<hatchetman82> thats cool
<shiznebit> does he do tricks
<shiznebit> ?
<chx_> I have a slight problem. I made a mistake with my /etc/sudoers file -- now i can't sudo. The karmic grub menu is hidden. I can't make my USB stick writeable because permission denied. So how do I boot to single user?
<yofel> hatchetman82: you can also just say bug xxxxx and he'll get the description and link
<yofel> err... she
<penguin42> chx_: I think you can the grub menu holding down shift
<chx_> shift?
<penguin42> yofel: Woah, it's a she robot?
<shiznebit> how do i remove the count down thing in the grub menu during boot
<chx_> bbiab
<penguin42> chx_: yeh shift key
<shiznebit> its 8 seconds
<shiznebit> what do i change so that its 2 seconds ?
<hatchetman82> not having a driver will make the device not appear in lspci right ? or does not appearing in lspci mean there's an even bigger problem with device listing ?
<ActionParsnip> hatchetman82: the device will always show in lspci, driver or not, as long as the hardware is detected
<hatchetman82> hmm .... so i have a bigger issue
<hatchetman82> or i might be an idiot. do usb devices appear on lspci ?
<penguin42> hatchetman82: No! They appear on lsusb!
<penguin42> (the USB controllers should appear on the lspci)
<hatchetman82> yeah, idiot it is then. thanks
<hatchetman82> there's one usb device with no description whatsoever, this might be it
<hatchetman82> can your bot run vendor/device ids ?
<hatchetman82> yeah, thats my wireless card, its listed
<ActionParsnip> hatchetman82: could use: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> hatchetman82: will show all network devices, configured or not
<ikt> how do I configure the hard drive to boot ubuntu in <10 seconds please
<ActionParsnip> ikt: use bum to reduce startup services
<akio> yofel, its the uvcvideo kernel module
<akio> it is the bug i reported earlier
<ikt> thank you
<ikt> btw this vodka tastes like crying
<yofel> akio: i doubt i can help you further then
<hatchetman82> ActionParsnip: lshw noly finds the (wired) ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> ikt: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc
<ActionParsnip> ikt: change CONCURRENCY=none    to CONCURRENCY=shell    if you have dual core, this has issues with encryptfs so do NOT do this is you use encryptfs
<duffydack> ikt, do you mean boot time or do you mean the boot menu time ?
<duffydack> just a thought
<chx> hey
<ibkanat> ok I think I may have found the source of some of my problems.... grub is boot 9.04 kernel(2.6.28) for 9.10 how do I update so it sees the new kernels and gives me a option to use them? I tried sudo grub-update
<chx> shift worked
<chx> thanks.
<ibkanat> also I ran grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<ibkanat> so I am not using 2
<ikt> I don't have encryptofs
<ibkanat> what do  ido?
<ibkanat> yofel any ideas
<ikt> hi
<hatchetman82> w00t, wired works
<yofel> hm...
<ActionParsnip> ikt: then you can use that, makes boots fast, bum will reduce bootup fluff
<ikt> ibkanat, is your name reandom leters?
<TBM_> hi guys
<yofel> ibkanat: are the kernels properly installed in /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> ikt: some of the services will not be needed by you and can be disabled
<ikt> Valid options are 'none', 'startpar' and 'makefile'. ?
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon, for some reasson skype isn't connecting to the mic thru the soundcard buss. i can hear the n=mic htru headset and spkrs just fine ..tried all skype options for mic on the soundcard , I think the record ctrls  are not opened or are muted in skype
<ActionParsnip> ikt: if you use static IP, uninstall network manager, setup IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<ibkanat> yofel yes
<yofel> ok, odd...
<ibkanat> i think I must have used the old menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> ikt: then you wont have to wait for network manager to load and take time
<ibkanat> grub2 is different though...
<yofel> well, if you have grub1 then update-grub should still update the menu.lst
<ikt> nice
<ikt> cheers :)
<ibkanat> hmm didnt though
<ActionParsnip> ikt: stock ubuntu settings aren't great but you can make them sweet
<ActionParsnip> ikt: like default firefox settings
<ibkanat> ok trying again blb
<ibkanat> bbl
<ikt> :D
<rxd> how do i get a text file out the packages installed on ubuntu
<rsk> rxd: in synaptic
<socomm> Help karmic broke my audio!!!!
<rsk> socomm: report bug
<socomm> meh
<rsk> hem
<rxd> is there a terminal base program that i can see without using synaptic
<socomm> rxd: what do you mean
<yofel> rxd: ?
<rsk> man dpkg
<epsilon_> I installed Ubuntu 9.04, upgraded to 9.10, and then installed kubuntu-desktop, since I only had a 9.04 cd here. All that worked well, but now when I tried to remove ubuntu-desktop, it only removed a small portion of the actual ubuntu-desktop packages; how can I remove the rest of them (easily)? (I.e, I know I can remove them one-by-one, but I was looking for a quicker way, if that is possible.)
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj, make sure you disable mic-as-speaker and mute some of your other volume controls like "front speakers" , etc. - what happens is that ubuntu confuses the mic with some other audio device
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj, trial and error !
<rxd> like i have a list of text file (packages.txt) of all the packages installed in ubuntu, how can i make one
<socomm> rxd: dpkg -l > list_of_installed_packages.txt
<socomm> rxd: i'm guessing you want a list of all your installed files on a text file, correct?
<rxd> socomm: yes that's what i want
<BluesKaj> ran out of trial and error options , SandGorgon ..but I'll try again
<BluesKaj> bbl
<socomm> rxd: yeah run that command I provided earlier, it'll get you want you want
<mercutio22> the latest upgrade broke compiz on my netbook, should I report that or is everyone experiencing the same?
<socomm> mercutio22: yeah I'm not able to get compiz working on your netbook either. :^D
<rxd> socomm: and i can also uninstalled packages from dpkg?
<socomm> rxd: you may, not sure
<socomm> rxd: read the manual 'man dpkg'
<mercutio22> socomm: it was working just before the latest update right?
<socomm> mercutio22: Im kidding, just a joke.
<epsilon_> I'm sorry if my question was silly or whatever, but any answer would help, obviously
<socomm> mercutio22: I don't use compiz eats up processor not what I like.
<mercutio22> socomm: these atoms cpus can take it very smooth
<mercutio22> socomm: but even the UNR interface seems to be much slower now
<mercutio22> socomm: with metacity, notwithstanding
<socomm> mercutio22: report it as a bug, see if someone can give you fix
<socomm> mercutio22: either that or try reverting to 9.4
<rxd> socomm: how can i remove openoffice using dkpg, dpkg -r openoffice*
<socomm> rxd: think so
<socomm> rxd: I'd use apt-get though
<socomm> `apt-get remove openoffice'
<socomm> rxd: `apt-get remove openoffice.org'
<mercutio22> socomm: I would rather report bugs and help. I was just wondering if other people are experiencing that as well
<socomm> rxd: that might do what you need it to
<socomm> mercutio22: yeah, sorry but I don't use compiz :^)
<mercutio22> socomm: np =]]
<rxd> after removing all the packages i don't need, i have to recreate filesystem.squashfs right? so i will have a lite ubuntu
<rxd> i doubt i can trim ubuntu to say 100mb
<raindog> Using karmic, latest updates removed amarok.  I have the kubuntu-ppa added, but can't install amarok as it needs amarok-common (=2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1).  Will this be added to the ppa or am I missing something?
<socomm> rxd: not sure about that, sorry
<socomm> rxd: you might be using wrong distro if you want small footprint on your computer
<rxd> socomm: actually i want to trim it down to say just X
<rxd> socomm: the minimal requirement to run X
<socomm> rxd: okay
<hatchetman82> why ?
<socomm> hatchetman82: why not? :^)
<hatchetman82> you want a distro that boots from usb to run xclock ? :-)
<rxd> socomm: since default ubuntu uses aufs i can just mount any squashfs on the fly and merge it to my root filesystem
<socomm> rxd: cool
<rxd> and detached it if i don't need it
<socomm> hatchetman82: you'd be surprised what you could do with small distros
<rxd> which is good for ubuntu on usb
<epsilon_> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, but a lot of ubuntu/gnome stuff is still here. How can I remove it?
<IdleOne> Ok so how do I figure out why karmic freezes when I try to load any application
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<socomm> epsilon_: try kbuntu they may have good answer there
<socomm> epsilon_: #kbuntu soz
<epsilon_> socomm: Oh, I didn't realize there were two channels, sorry
<IdleOne> it's #kubuntu
<socomm> epsilon_: heh yeah, would help if I could spell #kubuntu
 * rxd rxd currently running ubuntu 9.10 beta on usb without the writable casper-rw
<NoCode> Why doesn't mesa-utils display FPS anymore?
<pwnguin> you mean glxgears and friends?
<NoCode> yep
<pwnguin> because they're meaningless numbers that mainly benchmark how fast you can clear memory?
<pwnguin> glxgears is like a single display list of a gear iterated three times in different colors and locations
<pwnguin> no textures
<NoCode> Why did it have FPS before then?
<pwnguin> hysterical raisins
<pwnguin> no textures, no pixel shaders, nothing that compares to how the programs you actually want run
<pwnguin> if you look carefully, there's usually a command line flag along the lines of -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<pwnguin> i believe there's a benchmark tool available from phoronix that you might want to look at
<hatchetman82> this just keeps getting better
<hatchetman82> anyone know what i should do when this happens  : http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5442/afterupdate.jpg
 * hatchetman82 is completely clueless
<hatchetman82> i just ran a system update and then rebooted afterwards
<pwnguin> it says run fsck manually
<pwnguin> so
<pwnguin> run fsck manually
<pwnguin> fsck /dev/sda6
<NoCode> !info phoronix
<ubottu> Package phoronix does not exist in karmic
<NoCode> heh
<yofel> hatchetman82: had that yesterday after starting a jaunty flash-drive, my fix: set date manually - didn't work, check date in bios - was right, rebooted - worked
<pwnguin> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubottu> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): a comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0ga-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 358 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<yofel> no idea how that was supposed to work, but it worked
 * hatchetman82 ran fsck
<hatchetman82> fsck fixed the last mount date issue
<hatchetman82> ill try rebooting now
<yofel> hatchetman82: run 'date' on the tty and check if your time is correct
<hatchetman82> too late, already rebooted. ill do it if this happens again
<hatchetman82> the booted ok
<hatchetman82> (the "unable to access /dev ..." and ACPI errors flashed on the screen for a minute, but then gdm came up
<shiznebit> what programa do i use to save the video out from my PVR ?
<hatchetman82> ....and now indicator-applet dies and apport refuses to report the crash
<NoCode> How do I benchmark with Phoronix?
<hatchetman82> this just cannot get better :-)
<pwnguin> NoCode: no idea.
<hatchetman82> how can i manually get the crash log for indicator-applet so i could report it ?
<pwnguin> NoCode: i they have a channel though
<yofel> hatchetman82: check if you have any .crash files in /var/crash/
<hatchetman82> yofel: yes i do (and BTW, the date is ok). what do i do with the .crash file ?
<yofel> hatchetman82: the date was ok for me too after I rebooted... don't know why it was wrong the first time
<yofel> hatchetman82: and run 'apport-cli -c <crashfile>' to report it
<hatchetman82> well, its obvious i wont be migrating to karmic right now, but at least i can try and report everything that explodes
<shiznebit> Karmic is de BOMB
<shiznebit> im surprised on how well the beta workd
<shiznebit> works*
<hatchetman82> shiznebit: lucky you
<shiznebit> yea
<shiznebit> the only thing that glitches is pulse-audio
<shiznebit> but im not suprised about that
<dtchen> what specifically with pulse?
<hatchetman82> yofel: "The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashed."
<shiznebit> just jaggar and echo
<shiznebit> and jittering
<yofel> hatchetman82: o.O first time I see that error...
<BluesKaj> I've got most stuff working on the beta but skype doesn't know a mic input from a hole in the ground , but that's really not a big deal
<dtchen> shiznebit: are you running _current_ karmic?
<hatchetman82> i always knew i was special
<shiznebit> dtchen, the beta
<hatchetman82> ever since my mommy told me so :-)
<yofel> hatchetman82: lol
<dtchen> shiznebit: then you're already outdated; new kernel makes a tremendous difference
<shiznebit> hmm
<shiznebit> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<dtchen> BluesKaj: with the skype 2.1 beta?
<dtchen> (2.1.0.47-1)
<hatchetman82> is a .crash file compressed, or can i zip it to make it smaller ?
<hatchetman82> launchpad
<hatchetman82> oops
<BluesKaj> dtchen, yup
<BluesKaj> static version
<dtchen> shiznebit: keep in mind that you also will want the staging version of pulse in our ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<shiznebit> staging ?
<dtchen> (the staging version will be in Karmic shortly)
<dtchen> 0.9.19 + patches
<yofel> hatchetman82: it contains crash information for apport. if apport says it can't use it then just delete it and wait for the next crash
<dtchen> Beta has 0.9.18
<ikt> why not run karmic in a vm for pre-testing?
<dtchen> ikt: i do recommend it for some things.
<hatchetman82> yofel: maybe some dev can make heads or tails out of it
<BluesKaj> dtchen, pulseaudio isn't working on my CMedia18738 soundcard , so i'm using alsa direct ..the sound from skype works ok , and mmy mic works fine thru my spkrs .but i think skype has the the audio buss record ctrl (if there is one ) muted or turned off
<dtchen> ikt: it's not sensible for things that require bare metal access to debug, however
<penguin42> ikt: It's certainly OK for trying a lot of things out, but not checking all the drivers work or if say timing is critical
<dtchen> BluesKaj: what do you mean it isn't working?
<yofel> hatchetman82: not sure, you could ask the others in #ubuntu-bugs for help with apport
<ikt> that's true
<BluesKaj> no sound , dtchen ...silence , like a mute is turned on in system settings media audio test option
<dtchen> BluesKaj: ok, so that's not terribly descriptive. do you have a debugging dump from pulseaudio -vvvv for me?
<keithburton> Hey - was debating whether to try the beta on my *pause* HP2133 mini note.  Had a hell of a time getting a semi-decent installation of 9.04 to work with usual problems with wifi and via display...  just wondering if 9.10 had any imrproved support for the 2133's chipset?
<dtchen> BluesKaj: there are only two major bugs that i know of for silence - one is the udev enumeration; the other is the alsactl race
<dtchen> BluesKaj: the former can be debugged with udevadm trigger
<keithburton> oops - try again Hey - was debating whether to try the beta on my *pause* HP2133 mini note.  Had a hell of a time getting a semi-decent installation of 9.04 to work with usual problems with wifi and via display...  just wondering if 9.10 had any imrproved support for the 2133's chipset?
<BluesKaj> dtchen, sorry not atm , I purged PA , cuz it was overiding my soundcard kernel module
<dtchen> BluesKaj: ok, well, that's how you would go about debugging it
<duffydack> dtchen, do you know why mine is only able to use the amplified outoput, making it too loud, and everytime I set it all semi-decent using alsamixer, as soon as I touch the volume in gnome it goes all to wack and blows my head off
<mercutio22> keithburton: there's a bug making the UNR interfave pretty slow
<BluesKaj> I undestand that skype will work without PA , so I'm doing some research on that aspect
<hatchetman82> whats is indicator-applet anyway ?
<dtchen> duffydack: yes, i have a patch for that that will not be applied for Karmic. You can either apt-get source pulseaudio and see debian/patches/0090-use-volume-ignore-for-analog-output.patch, or you can see bazaar.launchpad.net
<penguin42> hatchetman82: It does that little username/status light on the panel and is modular so that it can add things to themenu for logout/away status and stuff
<dtchen> duffydack: do you read planet.ubuntu.com?
<duffydack> dtchen, sorry no
<dtchen> duffydack: because if you don't, i blogged about it
<keithburton> mercutio - yeah - even on 9.04 UNR was down as a Tier3 install, so wasn't really thinking abut that for 9.10.
<duffydack> dtchen, so if I apply that patch, will any updates for karmic wipe that patch out?
<dtchen> duffydack: yes
<shiznebit> dtchen, i can't get the new kernel
<dtchen> duffydack: it's a one-line change; you can always just edit it.
<shiznebit> nothing is listed
<BluesKaj> dtchen, are you recommending a PA version not in the repos ?
<dtchen> BluesKaj: of course i am. that's the version that gets uploaded TO the repos.
<duffydack> dtchen, fail for me then.  sound in 9.10 is a big problem for me, I really dont wanna switch till I know its working for me..
<ikt> which are you dtchen?
<ikt> i read the planet
<dtchen> BluesKaj: i don't stop fixing bugs just because main is frozen for an alpha, Beta, RC, final, whatever.
<duffydack> dtchen, hmm ok I guess..  I`d rather have a mixer like jaunty,  and a way to control 1 channel and not 2 or 3 like it is, but I guess thats not changing now.  shame,
<dtchen> duffydack: it _does_ work if you apply that patch.
<dtchen> duffydack: keep in mind that if we applied that patch, it would allow yours to work but would break the other 80%
<NoCode> which soundcard?
<dtchen> so, whose config do we break?
<duffydack> I`ll try it tomorrow.. I`m not on karmic right now, i`ll use a daily live usb..
<dtchen> damned if we do, damned if we don't
<platius> BluesKaj;  I just loaded skype 2.1 beta from medibuntu and the test call works fine  (32 bit ubuntu 9.10 beta)
<dtchen> ikt: pretty straightforward from my nick or /whois
<duffydack> dtchen, sound has always been perfect for me since I started usiing edgy onwards..
<ikt> "dtchen not found"
<duffydack> using*
<BluesKaj> 64 bit kubuntu beta here,  platius , the record function isn't working , all other sounds etc are ok
<duffydack> dtchen, thanks for the tips anyway..
<ikt> I found you dtchen!
<platius> BluesKaj;  ahh, have you added your user to the pulse audio groups?
<ikt> Karmic has been wonderfully jumpy these past few days. I must have some sick fascination with broken systems <- AHAHAHA lmao! me to
<dtchen> that's a red herring; consolekit via udev handles the foreground user for @audio, not the pulse audio groups _unless_ you're using pulse in system daemon mode
<BluesKaj> no platius , I haven't due to the fact that alsa / audio kernel module works ok with my soundcard , the only problem is the, mic input-record test playback,  with skype
<myk_robinson> hey, how can I disable power management temporarily? I need to completely drain and refill my laptop battery a few times. Running Karmic Beta
<dtchen> myk_robinson: not terribly easily; on the other hand, you can configure gnome-power-manager to not do anything when certain watermarks are reached for critical, etc.
 * penguin42 suspects booting it with init=/bin/sh and then doing md5sum /dev/zero a few times should do it
<yofel> if you want to stress out your system just use 'stress'
<myk_robinson> yofel: was that toward me?
<ikt> i think so
<myk_robinson> I get a message on bootup that my battery capacity is only 46% and that somethign may be wrong with the battery. This laptop was given to me, I repaired it by replacing the screen. Just wanna see if I can deep cycle the battery a few times.
<ikt> I assume stress will drain the battery fairly quickly
<penguin42> yofel: Oh that's cute
<yofel> myk_robinson: well, if you want to drain your battery yes, but just booting into memtest will do that too i think
<myk_robinson> Power managerment does not have an option to do nothing when the battery gets low, it will try to shut down
<myk_robinson> yofel: Good idea, I will try that!
<hatchetman82> ooh great, now it wants a dist-upgrade
<hatchetman82> i thought the beta was only out 2 days
<ikt> dist-upgrade is not directly linked to milestone status?
<hatchetman82> i dont really know
<yofel> ikt: not at all
<yofel> ikt: it has some link to the releases in debian, but in ubuntu it has no speacial meaning iirc
<hatchetman82> whats more interesting is that my local mirror looks outdated - i only got this after switching synaptic to look at the main repo
<yofel> not sure though since I always use aptitude
<hatchetman82> yofel : than whats the technical difference between a dist upgrade and a normal one ? why call them different names ?
<yofel> hatchetman82: the mirrors are always a few hours behind the main server
<ikt> <hatchetman82> whats more interesting is that my local mirror looks outdated  <- local mirroers can be 1h - 3 days outdated behind main servers
<yofel> hatchetman82: hm, there seems to be some difference according to 'man apt-get' but I don't know more about it
<ikt> for me I think it's 12h+, which my isp says is because they don't want to stress the main servers out anymore than it already is
<NoCode> What command do I run to get my desktop back?
<NoCode> I guess I'll restart X
<NoCode> bleh
<hatchetman82> startx ?
<yofel> already gone o.O
<ikt> press the 'power' button your pc/laptop
<hatchetman82> lol
<Amaranth> hatchetman82, yofel: A regular upgrade will not install new packages or uninstall packages
<Shura> Hi, I have no sound in flash videos (youtube…), someone can halp me ?
<yofel> Amaranth: aaah, thx
<hatchetman82> ah. makes sense
<dtchen> actually i think aptitude safe-upgrade will
<Amaranth> Right, aptitude is a bit smarter about this
<dtchen> will -> install new
<dtchen> Shura: which arch?
<Amaranth> It'll also remove a package if one it is installing Provides it
<dtchen> yeah, which is the right thing.
<Amaranth> Or Replaces
<Amaranth> Right
<Shura> shura@desktop:~$ uname -a
<Shura> Linux desktop 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> aptitude is better, everyone knows this :)
<Shura> The sound works fine for everything else
<Amaranth> aptitude safe-upgrade will only mess you up if the packages are broken while apt-get dist-upgrade will mess you up if things are still building
<dtchen> except for in the case where i'm running banshee from head in --prefix=$HOME, and it wants to autoremove all the build-deps because i don't have a banshee package installed. but i can deal with that.
<dtchen> Shura: are you using adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer?
<Amaranth> Yeah, aptitude expects you to do everything with packages
<Amaranth> Which you should be doing, bad dtchen :P
<Shura> dtchen :  flashplugin-installer
<Amaranth> dtchen: Do you have a trigger for 'sound'?
<dtchen> it takes significantly longer to build debs than to run stuff right out of $HOME for testing
<dtchen> Amaranth: used to.
<penguin42> dtchen: Yeh it can be painful - building kernels takes ages to do the packages
<Amaranth> dtchen: Yeah, even with debuild binary most of my time building things for compiz to test is spent waiting for dh_shlibdeps
<dtchen> Shura: purge it; try enabling the third-party partner repository and using adobe-flashplugin
<Shura> dtchen : Ok, trying
<hatchetman82> well, dist-upgrade wants 4 hours, so the abuse will continue tomorrow morning.
<hatchetman82> thanks a lot guys for the help
<hatchetman82> good night
<dtchen> penguin42: thank goodness for ccache and make -C debian/build/build-generic M=`pwd`/foo
<penguin42> dtchen: What is the M= doing ? Or should that be what's the M variable in the build files?
<dtchen> right, from Kconfig-style
<Shura> dtchen : Same problem
<dtchen> having a built vmlinux and being able to use M=`pwd`/sound really helps
<dtchen> Shura: pastebin sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*, please
<kanak> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to turn off the Login screen ready sound in Ubuntu 9.10? System -> Administration -> Login Screen does not seem to have any sound related options, and I've already set System -> Administration-> Sound Preferences to "No Sound Theme".
<Shura> dtchen : http://pastebin.com/m1fc0e984
<Shura> dtchen : http://pastebin.com/m3aa1460c  with a video playing (youtube)
<dtchen> do you have an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<dtchen> ^^ Shura
<dtchen> Shura: also, you need to restart your web browser
<dtchen> Shura: make sure to kill any lingering nspluginwrapper processes
<Shura> dtchen : no /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc*
<Shura> And i've restarted my browser (and no nspluginwrapper process runing)
<dtchen> Shura: please purge nspluginwrapper to be certain
<Shura> (And I've tried with konqueror and firefox)
<dtchen> we need to shoot that thing, really
<Shura> :)
<Shura> nspluginwrapper is not installed…
<dtchen> good
<dtchen> please use firefox instead of konqueror for now
<dtchen> and kill off nspluginviewer
<Shura> Hmm
<Shura> nspluginviewer is not running while playing in firefox
<Freeaqingme> I just upgraded to karmic, but now Amarok refuses to play mp3 files. I already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. Any clues?
<dtchen> Shura: it shouldn't be. it's unique to konqueror (i think?)
<Shura> Oh, ok :)
<NoelJB> did anyone else have grub 2 blow up on the latest upgrades?  I'm now seeing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/582951-invalid-equiptment-block-ubuntu.html
<dtchen> Freeaqingme: and libxine1-ffmpeg is installed?
<NoelJB> fortunately, that's in a VM, so I can just restore from backup and deal with it.
<Freeaqingme> dtchen, not yet. Installing now
<Freeaqingme> dtchen, did the trick. Tnx!
<android60> How can I set a default audio level after reboot? Right now I have to go into the mmixer and up all the levels for my speakers. on reboot it all goes back to them being at almost 0
<zsquareplusc> now that was disappointing :/  i booted the live beta from a USB stick. that worked, but the start menu froze and then it crashed and restarted and shutdown was not working until i unplugged the usb stick. and at the end it opened cd cdrom :/
<zsquareplusc> as CTRL+ALT+F1/BS/DEL are not working, is there any way left to get a console to view logmessages and debug?
<dtchen> android60: yeah, i know about the bug. i blogged about it. investigating a fix. in the meantime, try short-circuiting the alsactl restore
<XiXaQ> is it just me, or are buttons and controls less responsive in karmic? I find myself having to click buttons several times, all the time.
<android60> dtchen: ok
<Freeaqingme> XiXaQ, using it for 30 minutes now, and I guess you're not alone
<penguin42> XiXaQ: I've not had that, but someone before said they had that on one of the menus
<android60> dtchen: I get "can't find package alsa-utils"
<dtchen> keep in mind that the Beta kernel (2.6.31-11.36) is a pretty big regression; you almost certainly want the current 2.6.31-11.38
<td123> when I try to update my sources (aptitude update) it gets stuck connecting to us.archive.com/etc... is this a known bug or is the main us server down for karmic updates?
<penguin42> dtchen: Ah, sods law of releases?
<dtchen> yeah
<dtchen> td123: the bw for the DC is pegged
<dtchen> android60: that implies larger issues, namely: do you have the main repository enabled?
<XiXaQ> penguin42, it's consistent throughout for me.
<android60> dtchen: one sec ill check
<android60> the us ubuntu servers have been very slow :/
<penguin42> the weird one I've currently got is the chromium ppa's - ctrl-w seems to be closing multiple tabs
<dtchen> mirrors, mirrors on the wall^Wubuntu download web page, which is the fastest of them all?
<td123> dtchen: bw? dc?
<Shura> dtchen : Any ideas now ?
<dtchen> td123: bandwidth. data center.
<dtchen> Shura: about? i'm still awaiting feedback from you.
<td123> ah
<Shura> dtchen : Well, not working with Firefox neither
<penguin42> dtchen: It's very considerate of a data centre let you flatline there bandwidth
<dtchen> penguin42: isn't it, though?
<dtchen> Shura: ok, basics: is the playback volume unmuted and non-zero?
<penguin42> are there bandwidth graphs for the mirrors anywhere? They would be fun
<Shura> dtchen: yes :p
<maccam94> dtchen: ubuntu.media.mit.edu should be fast
<jng> quick empathy question on karmic netbook release -- desktop sharing says vino not compiled with telepathy -- is there some trick i am missing
<dtchen> Shura: please download and use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<NoelJB> I keep thinking that enhancing apt to use torrents (assuming that we only accept authenticated, signed, packages) would be helpful under these sorts of circumstances.
<jng> NoelJB: ooo.. apt-torrent exists ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153752 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] apt-torrent" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<Shura> dtchen : /tmp/alsa-info.txt.dkDmq5Ywyv
<Shura> oops
<Shura> dtchen : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=828f06669aa77f89d18e25798d994a51469b335b
<NoelJB> jng, note that it was closed as invalid.
<NoelJB> jng, perhaps open a bug report on vino if it isn't working for you?
<dtchen> Shura: sec
<jng> yes i may do that... i heard someone tweeting they saw jono's desktop the other day.. so it works for some, although this seems to mean my version of vino isn't linked with the good stuff
<Yanick_> hi, why will Empathy replace pidgin on the next release, in 26 days? I just installed it, and it is half as stable and mature as pidgin is, except Empathy supposedly support video messaging?
<Yanick_> just installed it, and I cannot connect to my two MSN accounts at once (1 for email at work, and 1 for personnal), and I need to kill the *butterfly process or nothing else using MSN (or Yahoo?) will work
<grturner> Yanick_, i'm not positive but i'm pretty sure that you can still install pidgin
<Yanick_> of course I will install Pidgin and remove Empathy if the program is still as bad when 9.10 is officially released
<Yanick_> I just wondered why make it an official package when it's not mature enough?
<shiznebit> do people prefer DDWRT or Tomato ?
<Xgates> say is there a way to supress seeing console msgs before you get to the Ubuntu loading logo? I have some USB msgs that will popup first that I have to look at then a few seconds later I get the loading logo
<Veinor> Xgates: I think that's an open launchpad bug
<Xgates> Just trying to figure how to either supress those msgs or just make Karmic go straight from Grub to the logo
<nick125> Yeah, there's a bug open for that I believe. I get the same thing here.
<Xgates> so others are seeing the console first then getting the logo later?
<shiznebit> how do i reduce the time before grub boot ubuntu ?
<shiznebit> boots*
<Xgates> shiznebit: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Veinor> Xgates: It's not just you.
<Xgates> Veinor: ok thanks
<yofel> guys, DO NOT edit grub.cfg
<yofel> edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<jester7> how do i set 9.10 to sync with a ntp server?
<yofel> shiznebit: ^
<shiznebit> thanks
<Xgates> yofel: ahh my bad
<Xgates> I keep forgetting not to edit a file :)
<Freeaqingme> Btw, I upgraded to karmic, and got an i386 installation, did I miss an option for 64 bit?
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, did you upgrade from a 32-bit install?
<yofel> Xgates: its even written in BIG letters in the second line of grub.cfg...
<NoelJB> yofel, and what if grub2 is totally hosed, and you need to repair it because it won't even boot?
<yofel> Freeaqingme: if you had i386 jaunty installed you'll get i386 karmic
<Xgates> yofel: yeah I know ;p hehe
 * Xgates takes a beating from yofel 
<Xgates> OUCH
<Freeaqingme> hmm, interesting. I installed from a cd I got through the shipit program, but never realized those were i386
<vigo> Hello, I need a VRT engine or Speech to Text Input method , had a bad accident yesterday and need something like that to input,open,launch and whatnot, Karmic-9.10 Edbuntu.
<cybersplice> Freeaqingme, you have to specify 32bit or 64bit.
<Freeaqingme> hmm, kinda missed that one then ;)
<Xgates> I thought the workspace switcher in Gnome you can scroll back and forth with them with your mouse wheel?
<cybersplice> I love being able to shut my laptop and it actually go to sleep.
<cybersplice> Without fiddling with it.
<Xgates> cybersplice: that's called KERNEL support not Ubuntu
<robin0800> any one found logviewer is hiding the dates unless entries are hilighted
<test34> robin0800, they are light gray in mine, but not hidden
<cybersplice> Xgates, Yes. That kernel feature is present in 9.10, meaning i don't have to build one.
<Xgates> robin0800: I just looked at 'messages' and I can see the dates and time they are 'grey' in color
<jester7> well, if anyone is interested, you can't do it via right clicking on the panel clock anymore.  you must go to System->Administration->Date & Time
<Xgates> cybersplice: yea karmic is using 2.6.31 works nice...
<Xgates> robin0800: what section(s) are you looking at?
<puchat3k> i can't seem to authorize my computer in ubuntu one, the localhost address that is needed to authorize my comp isnt working, what can i do?
<jester7> puchat3k: do you have noscript installed?
<robin0800> it must be the theme I'm using let me try another
<cybersplice> Xgates, i've switched my production laptop to it. Will be switching my production desktop on Monday. Naughty me, eh?
<Xgates> ahh maybe I'm just using the Gnome defaults
<Xgates> cybersplice: well I'm running a 13" macbook pro on it :)
<rrva> anyone know how to clean up idle gnome-terminal windows periodically? I open too many
<puchat3k> jester: E: Couldn't find package noscript
<cybersplice> Xgates, hope you kept your OS X partition for firmware updates!
<penguin42> rrva: Hmm odd question - you mean idle as sitting at a prompt?
<yofel> rrva: extreme method: killall gnome-terminal
<vigo> Xgates: You can use the Workspace Switcher, System>Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts, then Ctrl-Down or what ever you like.
<puchat3k> so i have to guess that no :-)
<jester7> puchat3k: sorry...i should have explained.  noscript is a firefox addon
<robin0800> yes it was thhe theme
<rrva> yofel: those are not the idle ones
<puchat3k> i'm using chromium
<jester7> puchat3k: i had trouble authorizing because of it
<rrva> penguin42: that would do
<jester7> puchat3k: maybe give firefox a try then...just to see
<rrva> penguin42: sitting at a prompt and not received input since X seconds
<penguin42> rrva: I remember there is a way to get inactive shells to autologout but I can't remember what it is
<Xgates> vigo: ahh ok thanks, didn't know if it was a Karmic thing going on or not
<ibkanat> need some guru help to get me out of this mess :)
<yofel> ibkanat: wb ;)
<vigo> Xgates: Is a Debian thing, has been on for a long time, but I use it alot and find it very useful.
<ibkanat> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 even though I used wubi to install oringinally
<ibkanat> seems the 9.10 need grub2 to see the new kernel
<rrva> penguin42: export TMOUT=3 kills all after 3 secs
<ibkanat> hey yofel
<Yanick_> Empathy has -1 from me
<Xgates> vigo: ok
<ibkanat> so I installed the new grub and it ruined my mbr
<rrva> setting TMOUT to 300 should clean up
<ibkanat> lucky I had ubd and was able to get it to work again
<penguin42> rrva: Is that what you want?
<ibkanat> but I am still booting the wrong kernel for 9.10
<rrva> penguin42: yes. now I need the same for chromium tabs
<ibkanat> but hey at least I can boot now
<ibkanat> instead of nothing
<penguin42> rrva: Haha that's a weird thought
<penguin42> rrva: Are you running chromium ppa?
<rrva> yes
<pavka> someone tested cups in LAN? I dont know how to do it in karmic
<rrva> any tab not receiving input within 300 seconds should be killed
<Xgates> vigo: ok I see 'switch to workspace 1' but how to do add it this for the mousewheel?
<ibkanat> yofel any ideas what to do?
<yofel> ibkanat: you are running what now? grub1 or 2?
<ibkanat> I am using 1.97
<ibkanat> ~beta3
<yofel> ok, grub2
<ibkanat> but still seem to be using menu.lst?
<yofel> ibkanat: try 'sudo update-grub' again and check if the kernel is found
<yofel> ibkanat: do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<penguin42> rrva: Are you finding ctrl-w to close a tab is working OK for you? For me it seems to be closing two or more tabs
<ibkanat> yes its building it now
<vigo> Xgates: Right, for now just use a keystroke macro, I am still looking up the mouse wheel thing, just thought that might hel a bit until we can find the resolution.
<ibkanat> donw
<ibkanat> yofel I wonder if the problem is the buried kernels on the ntfs partion (wubi)
<rrva> ctrl-w is fine in chromium latest ppa
<yofel> ibkanat: no idea, never used wubi
<thielmann> Does anyone know what changed in last nights karmic updates? My system was really fast, now I'm back to Jaunty speed. I guess it was related to Xorg and the legacy ATI drivers (I'm running a Rage 128 card). Any ideas?
<Xgates> vigo: so Ubuntu/Debian don't have mousewheel scrolling in Gnome to switch between desktops by default?
<ibkanat> yofel it installs ubuntu inside of windows
<yofel> ibkanat: that much I know, I just never used it
<ibkanat> ok I guess I go for round 2
<ibkanat> wait how do I create a usb boot
<yofel> ibkanat: if you want a usb drive from a live cd use usb-creator
<ibkanat> system admin then usb creator
<penguin42> rra: I bet you want to close those idle irc tabs as well!
<ibkanat> where do  I get the image if it was downloaded via wubi?
<yofel> no idea
<cybersplice> oh crap. i just broke gedit.
 * cybersplice fails.
<vigo> Xgates: See, that is a Gnome thing, that is where I am looking at now, X has one and it looks like the new KDE has one, the Gnome is in the works or ready, this stuff goes so fast! and my fingers are all smashed, so my replies and data lookup is impaired badly this day.
<yofel> cybersplice: how did you manage that? o.O
<cybersplice> yofel, i have absolutely no idea.
<cybersplice> I just tried to reproduce it and can't.
<franta> Hi! I have problem with Karmic beta... I cant get it to boot from external usb disk... anyone has any suggestion what may be causing this? (I have tryed both grub2 and grub legacy, none of them could see my usb disk)
<ibkanat> franta does your computer boot otherwise?
<franta> yes
<franta> ibkanat: I am running 8.04 right now, it also boots the live-cd
<ibkanat> franta hmm I am glad I had ubd to save my bacon I am dealing with grub issues
<Xgates> sheesh there goes the server
<ibkanat> bbl I need to try out this grub
<Xgates> what happened to copy and paste by mouse?
<Xgates> left button hightlight - copy - double buttons - paste
<Xgates> is this disabled?
<yofel> Xgates: gnome? mouse settings were changed there
<legend2440> any clonezilla users here? it backed up my karmic disk great. but when i restored it to try it out it messed up my mbr and would not boot. any ideas?
<franta> some one wrote to forum that he had the same problem with alpha6 ... he was able to boot from the disk once it was connected to internal sata, when he put it in to the usb enclosure, he couldn't boot it... just like me
<vigo> Xgates: Meatcity and or Compiz are installed?
<Xgates> I mean it was just working then it stopped
<Xgates> yofel: yeah gnome
<Xgates> vigo: I don't know I just installed Karmic is all
<Xgates> any of those installed by default?
<yofel> Xgates: compiz should be installed by default
<Xgates> the only thing I did was add two more desktops to the desktop switcher and the mouse stopped copy and pasting
<Xgates> yofel: oh yeah it is, cause it's running the default setting
<thielmann__> Does anyone know what changed in last nights karmic updates? My system was really fast, now I'm back to Jaunty speed. I guess it was related to Xorg and the legacy ATI drivers (I'm running a Rage 128 card). Any ideas?
<yofel> Xgates: dunno, check the mouse settings, it still works fine here in kde
<cybersplice> Testing WINE under Karmic...
<RPG_Master> I am unable to click play/pause buttons on embed youtube videos :(
<franta> Is anyone able to boot Karmic beta from external usb disk?
<yofel> thielmann__: check in /var/log/ for the dpkg and apt logs or try to read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-October/date.html
<RPG_Master> was able to before I updated to Karmic
<Xgates> nope we got a mouse malfunction Houston
<Xgates> somehow it lost copy and paste
<RPG_Master> So, about mah youtubes, whats up with it?
<RPG_Master> ::/
<franta> Xgates: there must be some way to set it back...
 * RPG_Master just randomly got four eyes
<yofel> RPG_Master: wait a moment, I'm just testing it here
<RPG_Master> :P
<franta> I'll try to google a bit...:)
<RPG_Master> ok
<cybersplice> RPG_Master, are you using ubuntu-restricted-extras, or one of the floss flash implementations?
<yofel> RPG_Master: I can click them just fine.
<RPG_Master> cybersplice: I am using the Flash 64 bit beta
<RPG_Master> latest version I think
<thielmann__> yofel: Thanks, I noticed updates to xorg and the kernel, but I'm unable to find any more clues, why my system is so much slower now. I guess I start compiling a kernel with enabled "NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS". But I'm not sure if that's related to execution speed at all :-)
<RPG_Master> I can do everything else flash though :/
<Xgates> well the desktop is scrolling now with the visual effects off
<Amaranth> thielmann__: You do not want NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS
<Amaranth> Who told you you did?
<RPG_Master> Just can't click them stupid play/pause buttons >:(
<Xgates> seems there's a bug between compiz and Karmic
<cybersplice> RPG_Master, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xgates> brb let me reboot with visual off
<vigo> Xgates: Looks like some coding in Gnome.
<RPG_Master> cybersplice: But I don't want the stupid hacked 32 bit flash :(
<thielmann__> Amaranth: So where do I start then? I want the fast Karmic back and I just don't know where to start else.
<enyc> I have a 9.04 system, laptop intel graphics, when given kernel.ubuntu.com portable kernels  over 2.6.31-rc6 has trouble..  crashes starting X....  is this likely kernel-mode-setting related trouble?
<Amaranth> thielmann__: Considering benchmarks and X specific use cases have been shown to slow down when NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS is enabled.... not there
<enyc> i guess/hope it will be ok with 9.10 X-server...  has anybody seen this?
<Amaranth> enyc: Does booting with nomodeset help?
<enyc> Amaranth: i dont know ;-)   is that just a kernel parameter exactly as you said?
<Amaranth> yes
<enyc> i.e.   kernel linux-image-blah blah root=UUID= ro nomodeset
<enyc> Amaranth: ill try now ;-)
<RPG_Master> nvm, I can't interact with anything flash :'(
<thielmann__> Amaranth: Do you know what else changed? It's considerably slower and I can't find any other clues in the changelogs.
<Amaranth> thielmann__: echo NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS > /sys/kernel/debug/sched_features will tell you
<Amaranth> (as root, of course)
<franta> did they changed something in grub legacy since alpha5 or why it doesn't see usb devices??
<Amaranth> thielmann__: intel graphics?
<jester7> what is "ibus preferences" and the ibus daemon?
<franta> also strange thing is that with pre-beta versions I was able to boot 64bit karmic in 32bit virtualbox wich is now impossible as it seems
<thielmann__> Amaranth: No, legacy ATI: Rage 128 pro
<Amaranth> jester7: input methods (think chinese)
<thielmann__> Amaranth: No, legacy ATI: Rage 128 pro
<maxflax> Got problem with the NM saying my Wifi is deactivated when its not
<Amaranth> thielmann__: hrm
<enyc> Amaranth: yes that fixes it   (at least on 2.6.31.1 kernel ppa)
<Amaranth> thielmann__: can't think of anything
<Amaranth> enyc: what gpu?
<Amaranth> enyc: are you using xorg-edgers too?
<thielmann__> Amaranth: Thanks anyway.
<Xgates> ok the visual effects set on are effecting the mouse
<NoelJB> enyc, what fixed what for you?  :-)
<Xgates> turning them off and doing a reboot brought the mouse back
<Amaranth> thielmann__: no need to recompile to set that option though
<Xgates> the copy and paste now works and the desktops scroll with the mousewheel also, like I thought they were suppose to
<Amaranth> Xgates: did you change compiz zoom to zoom the mouse cursor too?
<vigo> Xgates: Found it, is Compiz , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=746385&highlight=mousewheel+workspace
<enyc> Amaranth: (typing across manually)   Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<thielmann__> Amaranth: Just checked, THANK YOU SO MUCH for telling me how to enable NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS. It WORKS! Finally able to play Tremulous again :-)
<enyc> Amaranth: not using -edgers that I am aware of, NB: using 9.04 at the moment
<Xgates> Amaranth: I have not touched anything, just installed Karmic and updated it and added two more desktops is all
<Xgates> vigo: ok so a compiz thing....
<enyc> NoelJB: 'nomodeset' on intel laptop stopped new ubuntu kernels havnig x-server-crash on 9.04 ubuntu
<Amaranth> thielmann__: that is very surprising considering it only affects performance when forking
<Xgates> I have it off for now
<jester7> Amaranth: thanks...
<enyc> Amaranth: im just wondering if this will be a problem for others upgrading to 9.10 on this sort of machine etc.  let alone me!   but I haven't tried 9.10 and its X server etc
<thielmann__> Amaranth: How do I disable to rule out any other problems? (Without rebooting .->)
<Amaranth> enyc: if it doesn't work with xorg-edgers it probably won't work with 9.10 either so you may want to try that first
<enyc> Amaranth: i dont know about -edgers
<Amaranth> thielmann__: echo NO_NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS > /sys/kernel/debug/sched_features
<bjsnider> Amaranth, is that persistent or do you have to change it after every reboot?
 * Amaranth types "xorg-edgers" into google
<Amaranth> enyc: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<Amaranth> bjsnider: every reboot
<murielgodoi> Hi all,  anyone noticed that the high CPU usage by npviewer.bin is still there in 9.10b 64bits?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, that has a lot of suckage
<vigo> Xgates: Yes, funny part is I found how to Disable It! , though a reverse engineering may work, then I found that one.
<Amaranth> vigo, Xgates: What is the issue?
<enyc> Amaranth: humm so i might want a replacement..... xorg package?
<Xgates> mouse croaks
<Amaranth> enyc: that'll give you somewhat bleeding edge X, mesa, and intel drivers
<Xgates> copy - paste and scrolling the desktops all dies
<vigo> Amaranth: Workspace Switcher using Mouse Wheel.
<thielmann__> Amaranth: O.k., it's for sure caused by disabling NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS in the kernel. My system is *much* more responsive with this feature enabled. I'm unable to play any fullscreen game without it (never was in previous ubuntu versions), but I'm able to run it with it enabled.
<thielmann__> Amaranth: So, thanks again!
<enyc> Amaranth: fair enough ;-)  thankyou for pointers
<Xgates> vigo: don't forget copy - paste too ;p
<Amaranth> vigo, Xgates: copy/paste kills compiz for you?
<Amaranth> vigo, Xgates: the scrolling on the desktop thing is disabled by default now
<Xgates> no compiz kills copy paste
<ibkanat> yofel ok booting fine into old grub... still have grub installed? How do I tell what grub is booting?
<Xgates> Amaranth: no I have scrolling enabled here
<Amaranth> Xgates: then you turned it on
<Xgates> it's not disabled for me
<Xgates> no I didn't turn it on
<grturner> interesting... installation of vmware tools in karmic effectively breaks it. uninstall it and it works like a charm
<Amaranth> Xgates: if you mess with the settings an upgrade won't change them
<Xgates> I never messed with any settings other then turning compiz off
<Jaymac> does anyone know of a good paper anywhere outlining the differences between grub1 and grub2?  i want to change the text displayed at bootup and not sure where to do it - i get a big nasty message in /boot/grub/grub.cfg saying not to touch this file...
<yofel> !grub2 | Jaymac
<ubottu> Jaymac: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vigo> My fingers are killing me! I have to find a Speech Input pkg or something, stoopid hole in the water.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Apparently you did because we turned that option off by default and I can confirm 100% the default is off
<Amaranth> Xgates: But anyway, how does it kill copy/paste?
<Xgates> Amaranth: like I said I never touched anything :)
<Xgates> hehe
<yofel> ibkanat: you could edit one of the description lines in the menu.lst, if you don't see it on grub boot then you use grub2
<Amaranth> Xgates: And I'm saying you probably use fusion-icon or something that screws with it :P
<Xgates> Amaranth: copy and paste just stopped working for the mouse with compiz on
<Amaranth> Xgates: Just go turn that option off or wipe your compiz settings
<Amaranth> Xgates: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<maxflax> Hello NoelJB , did u check out the NM problem
<Amaranth> Xgates: Then try to turn compiz on again
<Shura> dtchen: Have you found something ? (sor my no-sound-in-flash problem)
<Xgates> Amaranth: I just installed Karmic, then I updated it, then I added two more desktops to Gnome to give it 4 that is all I've done and touched nothing more...
<ibkanat> ok
<Xgates> I'm a Linux geek 10 years, I know what I'm doing :)
<Amaranth> Xgates: I don't know what to tell you, that option is off by default
<Xgates> I know what I'm touching....
<Amaranth> Xgates: Just wipe your settings and it'll turn off
<Xgates> well it works here :)
<vigo> Amaranth: Brilliant suggestion. I forgot all about the conflict thing. or whetever.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Earlier in karmic we had it disabled so hard you couldn't turn it back on
<Amaranth> We killed it with fire :P
<Xgates> Amaranth: well all I can say is adding to more desktops and then turning Compiz off somehow by passed this setting I mean since Compiz fouled with the mouse in the first place killing the ability to copy and paste makes pretty good sense it allowed scrolling
<Jaymac> yofel, i'd been there before, but just rechecked it - it doesn't really contain the info i'm after.. i want to rename my two windows partitions in grub from: Windows loader 1 and 2 to Windows and Recovery Partition... but it seems every time grub gets updated or anything any changes i make to /etc/grub.d/40_xxxx will be deleted
<Xgates> adding to/two....
<Amaranth> Xgates: Ok, now instead of debating this just run the command I gave and try compiz again
<RandomCake> Hi All, I've just bought a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 webcam and have been trying to get it to work in 9.10, I've so far had a green screen, cheese vanish, and a black screen, I've struggled to get hold of EasyCam2 or 3 due to a Python dependancy which cannot be met, has anyone any tips on how to get this webcam working?
<Amaranth> I'm less interested in random settings carrying over and more interested in the defaults working correctly
<Xgates> Amaranth: my bad I didn't notice, what's the cmd for/do?
<aliendude5300> Hi... I just got a warning through SSH about an RSA key being changed, and it seems to say that my network could've been compromised. What should I do?
<Amaranth> Xgates: it unsets every gconf key under /apps/compiz which sets them back to their defaults
<Xgates> ahhh ok
<yofel> Jaymac: the default scripts in /etc/grub.d/ get overwritten on an update, but you could rename it into 41_... (you'll have the entries twice then though)
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: That means the server you are connecting to changed
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: Did you reinstall it or something?
<aliendude5300> No... I don't have admin rights on the machine.
<Jaymac> yofel, yeah - seems like a bit of a regression imo - you should be able to easily rename your grub items...
<Amaranth> yofel: You can also control some aspects of the scripts via /etc/default/grub
<Jaymac> will keep looking
<Amaranth> Oh, rename
<Amaranth> Yeah, can't do that
<Amaranth> grub2 is not meant to be user editable in debian/ubuntu, really
<yofel> Amaranth: yeah, which is really annoying...
<Amaranth> You can tweak the way the config file is generated a bit but not completely alter it
<Jaymac> having my windows install appear as something like: Windows Loader (/dev/sda1) instead of Windows XP which i was able to set with grub 1 is kind of annoying
<aliendude5300> What should I do to connect to the machine... should I even connect to the machine?
<Amaranth> Jaymac: That's a bug, file it
<Jaymac> Amaranth, will do
<yofel> aliendude5300: if you didn't do any changes to the machine then the message is bad (like re-installing)
<aliendude5300> here's a copy of the message with ssh details removed: http://pastebay.com/58828
<Xgates> anyone know anything about the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source? Does this mean it has to be compiled or it was built already from source? I noticed in /usr/src it was installed
<murielgodoi> hy guys, any hint to get mouse clicks working in flash pages under 9.10b 64bits?
<aliendude5300> It seems to be saying someone modified the machine. Not sure if it was compromised or something
<yofel> Xgates: it's a dkms package and will be build automatically on every kernel update
<methril_home> hi!! someone with an eeepc 901 ?
<methril_home> i'm unable to boot it (it was working before)
<yofel> aliendude5300: yes, I know that message well, I always get it when I reinstall the server machine
<Xgates> yofel: ahh ok, well here's the problem I'm using a macbook pro and if I compile it by hand it works, if I use it from this package it doesn't work, so something is broke with this src they way something is being done here
<bjsnider> before what?
<aliendude5300> what should I do to fix it?
<methril_home> before shutdown and start up again
<yofel> Xgates: really? do you get any dkms errors?
<Xgates> yofel: here's the source I built:  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<methril_home> it has som SSD and looks that is giving problems at mount time
<Xgates> yofel: no it just doesn't load or run is all
<methril_home> it starts once ok, once fails
<yofel> aliendude5300: make sure that something changed on the server but if the server really has been compromized then I don't know
<Arv3n> hey all
<Arv3n> is anyone else having screen resolution problems in the beta?
<Xgates> yofel: according to the README at broadcom.com that link I gave you this has to be run:
<Xgates> To blacklist these drivers and prevent them from loading in the future:
<Xgates> # echo "blacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Xgates> # echo "blacklist b43" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Xgates> So I added them myself but still nothing works...
<yofel> Arv3n: which gpu do you have?
<ibkanat> yofel thanks for the help.... sorted... just edited the menu.lst
<ibkanat> solved the sound problem
<yofel> ibkanat: really? o.O
<Arv3n> yotel, nvidia geforce 7650 gs
<Arv3n> yofel, sorry. i just woke up.
<i2v8an> I'm having problems with a lack of sub-pixel smoothing fonts in firefox does anyone know where I can start to trouble shoot this?
<yofel> Xgates: are you sure that the card you use is a supported one? (lspci)
<Arv3n> yofel, it worked in jaunty and several versions before.
<Xgates> yofel: as I just stated I compiled this from source before and it works
<yofel> Arv3n: tried to reinstall the nvidia driver?
<Arv3n> yofel, i just installed the one from jockey-gtk, and it upped my resolution but not to its fullest
<yofel> Xgates: well, ok then...
<Xgates> yofel: lspci:
<Xgates> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Arv3n> yofel, i think it's detecting the wrong monitor.
<yofel> Arv3n: tried Nvidia settings?
<Arv3n> yofel, yes it still doesn't allow me to select my max resolution (1280x1024)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> Amaranth: any idea? ^
<bjsnider> Arv3n, the monitor's edid chip is probably supplying bogus info
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-04
<Xgates> yofel does it need to have Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver installed?
<Arv3n> bjsnider, so.. my monitor's going bad? :S
<Amaranth> yofel: Nope, the package works fine here (macbook)
<bjsnider> Arv3n, it was probably always like that
<Amaranth> oh, wrong thing
<Arv3n> no, it actually wasnt even like this on alpha 6
<Amaranth> hehe
<Arv3n> bjsnider, alpha 6 worked fine. beta doesnt.
<Xgates> Amaranth: you're running a macbook pro?
 * Amaranth stabs nvidia
<Amaranth> Xgates: nah, MacBook4,1
<Amaranth> No nvidia for me!
 * Amaranth dances
<penguin42> Amaranth: Compiz does seem to work on my 945G
<Xgates> ahh ok but you also have the broadcom 4322 wireless on it?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, doesn't that have the 9400 m chip?
<Amaranth> Xgates: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Nope, that's the MacBook5,1
<Xgates> ok I have 4322
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I have the last one before nvidia
<Xgates> Amaranth: did you also install ---> Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver ?
<bjsnider> well, you'd better buy the 5,1
<methril_home> anyone have any advice to check an SSD ext3 fs?
<beck-and-call> Are there any known regressions involving Intel graphics on Karmic?  I just upgraded to the beta release, and suddenly Xorg is eating all the CPU it can get its hands on.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Nope, my next laptop won't be a mac because they switched to nvidia
<penguin42> beck-and-call: Seems OK to me on a 945G intel
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: Yes, reboot a couple times
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what's wrong with nvidia?  don't you want good graphics?
<yofel> Amaranth: I don't have any issues with my nvidia cards here
<Xgates> Amaranth: did you also install ---> Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver ?
<Amaranth> race condition between the loading of intel_agp and i915
<DexterF> hi
<Arv3n> Amaranth, i just noticed in top i get 100% cpu usage as well with Xorg.. and a bad resolution.
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Ugh.
<Amaranth> NoelJB, yofel: I work on compiz. I see all the nvidia stupidity
<bjsnider> Amaranth, why do you hate good graphics?
<yofel> Amaranth: oh yeah, true ^^
<Amaranth> We recently hit a bug in the nvidia driver I reported 3 years ago
<yofel> lol
<Amaranth> One that is easy to reproduce and a rather bad problem
<penguin42> Amaranth: I am seeing one odd thing, and I'm not sure if it's compiz - but the text in the tabs on my gnome terminals and on the menus isn't antialiased any more
<maxflax> NoelJB - well I figured out that it is detecting that my wifi is turned off by the kill switch which its not - but I don't know how to fix that
<bjsnider> yeah, there are no bugs in the radeon/fglrx/intel drivers
<Xgates> Amaranth: if it's not to much trouble can you please answer my question ? :)
<penguin42> no, make that menu bar
<DexterF> hi
<NoelJB> maxflax, I'd have to check, but I believe that is reported to nm/mm.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Are there "your system looks exploded" bugs from 3 years ago in those drivers?
<yofel> hi DexterF
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Those drivers also don't make compiz crash on exit
<DexterF> are there kde3 packages and installation/upgrade instructions for 9.10 yet?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: And they don't screw up when you run out of VRAM
<bjsnider> don't they?
<rrva> penguin42: i have ctrl-w problems
<Xgates> hello am I still in the channel anyone see me?
<yofel> DexterF: not in the ubuntu repositories, maybe somebody has a ppa for it?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: nvidia now has the buggiest drivers for linux
<yofel> Xgates: yep ;)
<penguin42> Xgates: Nope, can't see you
<DexterF> ppwhat?
<rrva> penguin42: also with chromium latest ppa, and alt-left also double-fires
<penguin42> rrva: Hmm OK, I wonder where those bugs are supposed to be reported?
<DexterF> Amaranth: how's that?
<maxflax> NoelJB - ok, tried the rfkill command and that says that the Wireless land is Hard blocket = Yes
<bjsnider> Amaranth, that's completely absurd
<Xgates> ok I thought maybe I disconnected I GUESS Amaranth is just ignoring me :(
<KDM> Hey guys
<Amaranth> Xgates: I don't have an answer
<Amaranth> Xgates: I installed karmic alpha 5 and clicked a button and my wireless worked
<yofel> hi KDM
<KDM> My Karmic Koala beta isn't showing any packages in Synaptic except ones that are already installed
<maxflax> NoelJB - So if I can disable that rfkill detection I can get my wifi up and running again hopefully
<KDM> does anyone know how to fix this?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Am I going to need to reboot several times every time I notice Xorg eating 100% CPU, or is this one-time-only?  And is there anything I can do to force correct loading order?
<Xgates> Amaranth: you're not on the beta right now?
<iceroot> KDM: #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> Xgates: I am
<rrva> penguin42: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list ?
<yofel> KDM: did you make sure in software sources that you don't only have the cd enabled?
<yofel> iceroot: this IS ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> Xgates: I've been upgrading since I did a clean install at alpha 5 time (redid my partitioning)
<GENT> will the final karmic koala  be useing the Linux 2.6.21 kernel ?
<Amaranth> GENT: yes
<bjsnider> GENT, no
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok can you please open Synaptic and type 'Broadcom' and tell if you see 'Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA' installed?
<Amaranth> err, 2.6.31
<yofel> GENT: 2.6.31 yes
<KDM> only CD enabled? O_o
<iceroot> yofel: :( i was wndering about that many karmic questions... i am sorry, though i am at #ubuntu
<NoelJB> maxflax, Oh!  I wonder if your device is blacklisted for some reason!
<Amaranth> Xgates: The -modaliases files are broadcom, nvidia, and fglrx are all installed by default
<Xgates> ok thank
<Xgates> s
<Amaranth> Xgates: I just remember that :P
<GENT> so this will be included right ? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=651&num=1
<Xgates> well let me reboot this thing and see if I can get wireless going
<NoelJB> maxflax, which wireless chip do you have?  I seem to recall seeing something being blacklisted in a recent changelog.
<bjsnider> GENT, it already _is_ included
<yofel> KDM: only thing I can think of where that would happen
<Amaranth> GENT: Since a couple years ago, yes.
<penguin42> rrva: OK, I'll report it on there
<maxflax> NoelJB - Intel .. must check modell
<Amaranth> GENT: We've had that since feisty or gutsy
<GENT> oh ok
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: Every time it happens
<GENT> nice to know that we are ahead of the game
<Amaranth> GENT: Are you kidding? Every distro has had that for 2 years
<KDM> I cant believe it was as simple as the boxes not being checked T_T
<rrva> penguin42: test alt-left, alt-right
<methril_home> any other utility for checking SDD drives?
<KDM> thank you
<methril_home> only fsck?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Is the F/OSS (or Catalyst) R[6,7]xx code ready for use yet?  I have switchable graphics, and I could just use that instead?
<penguin42> rrva: Hmm it seems odd as well
<maxflax> NoelJB - Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<rrva> le
<yofel> KDM: np, I'm curious though how that happened...
<GENT> Amaranth, sorry im sill new here :3
<maxflax> NoelJB - is what lspci says anyway
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: We have a catalyst driver for karmic
<rrva> penguin42: yes, it Ä*might* skiput not always
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: The intel bug should be fixed before final, can't really say when beyond that though
<Amaranth> People keep reporting that bug against compiz though
<penguin42> rrva: Also backspace is doing something odd
<beck-and-call> methril_home: If you mean SSD, no, there's nothing else, unless you are or know an engineer who can speak directly to your SSD's controller.
<Amaranth> They don't notice their CPU at 100% trying to keep up with Xorg, they just notice their cube went away
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: *Should* I use the AMD core instead?
<NoelJB> maxflax, I have Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4230] (rev 61)
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: Well, it'll use more power
<NoelJB> And it is working.
<shentino> woohoo
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: I'll live.  One maxed core is already throwing huge amounts of heat.
 * shentino is now on karmic beta
<adz21c> hi, amarok-common 2.2.0-0ubuntu1 seems to be missing. Anyone know where I can get it?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: And even mostly-working 3D code should beat the snot out of an Intel 3D decelerator.
<thiebaude> beck-and-call, im using amd dual core
<NoelJB> maxflax, I run rfkill list and everything is "no"
<maxflax> NoelJB - looks like my card.. got an Dell laptop
<methril_home> beck-and-call, i'm an engineer, i only need datasheets ;)
<penguin42> rrva: Issue 23756
<maxflax> NoelJB - very strange.. the wifi is up and I can use apps like kismet to scan for APs .. but rfkill says Blocked
<ActionParsnip> adz21c: amd64 or i686?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: I just want to be clear on whether the AMD case is overall better for performance and bugginess, whether the radeon driver is working for > R6xx cores, if I should use the Cat drivers instead, and if so which package I should be force-installing for Cat. :D
<Amaranth> adz21c: mirror broken/out-of-date probably
<beck-and-call> thiebaude: Not that AMD.  The side of the AMD house that makes GPU cores.  They still call themselves "ATi" occasionally.
<thiebaude> beck-and-call, ahh ok my bad,lol
<maxflax> NoelJB - But what I have done is changes in BIOS how the kill switch work.. I set it to only control the blutooth
<adz21c> ActionParsnip: amd64. Amaranth: I checked on packages.ubuntu.com and it can't seem to find it either
<NoelJB> maxflax, does that work now?
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: The r600 is going to be faster, the radeon driver only has (awesome) 2D acceleration, we have a catalyst driver from AMD just for Ubuntu that works in karmic
<maxflax> NoelJB - Blutooth works when i set the switch to on..
<Amaranth> !info amarok-common
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Okay, sounds like Cat is the best bet, then.  Package name?  Do I need to pull it from a PPA somewhere, or... ?
<ubottu> amarok-common (source: amarok): architecture independent files for Amarok. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.90-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1523 kB, installed size 9116 kB
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: fglrx-installer
<NoelJB> maxflax, when did you make that BIOS change?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Thansk.
<beck-and-call> Er, thanks, even.
<Amaranth> adz21c: Ok, seems to be out of date
<maxflax> long ago, worked for me in Jaunty
<NoelJB> maxflax, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/278008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278008 in network-manager "iwlagn wifi never comes up after RF kill is disabled (dup-of: 193970)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in linux "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Medium,Fix released]
<Amaranth> adz21c: I would think it would be a part of the same package as amarok but perhaps not. In that case it may still be building. Try again in a couple hours.
<NoelJB> apparently, some systems DEFAULT to rfkill!  you need the switch to ENABLE the radio.
<maxflax> NoelJB - Can't I just disable the rfkill check.. I like not always having blutooth running
<ActionParsnip> adz21c: looks like its not made yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8047329
<beck-and-call> Dropping off to see what happens when I switch GPUs in firmware setup...
<adz21c> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks :-) guess I will have to be patient
<Amaranth> adz21c: Seems to be a broken package, amarok and amarok-common are from the same source package so should have shown up at the same time
<ActionParsnip> adz21c: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1271831
<adz21c> Amaranth: thats what I thought
<Amaranth> adz21c: Seems they dropped amarok-common from the packaging...
<adz21c> ActionParsnip: that doesn't seem to list -common? did they forget to remove the dependency?
 * Amaranth heads to the grocery store
<ActionParsnip> not sure. I think its a case of sit and wait or compile your own.
<NoelJB> maxflax, try putting that BIOS setting back, and we can talk about bluetooth afterwards.
<Freeaqingme> I'm not sure how I did it, but I just managed to install it. Though it was complaining first about that package missing
<Freeaqingme> (I definitely didn't compile it)
<maxflax>  NoelJB - ok.. rebooting to change setting
<yofel> adz21c: just checked the source, amarok-common wasn't removed from the package, no idea where it is though. failed to build maybe
<penguin42> yofel: Has it's name changed? Is it now an amarok2 something?
<Freeaqingme> nope, it's amarok amarok-common and amarok-utils
<IdleOne> need help figuring out why my karmic install freezes when I try to start any application, where can I look for errors? on 8.10 live cd now
<penguin42> IdleOne: dmesg is a good start
<adz21c> yofel: surely if -common failed to build it wouldn't include the associated packages that are dependant on it into the repo
<penguin42> IdleOne: But then if it's completely frozen that will be hard - see if you can ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a console to do that, also note things like if capslock works
<IdleOne> penguin42,  ctrl-alt-f1 does not work. no keybord or mouse response at all
<penguin42> IdleOne: It'll be hard then to track it down I guess; you could try alt-sysrq-t and then alt-sysrq-s and then look in /var/log/messages after reboot to see if there's anything useful
<yofel> adz21c: I can't find amarok-common on the lp build page, but the debian/control file of amarok still has it, so maybe something in the packaging got broken
<yofel> I'll try to rebuild it here
<IdleOne> penguin42, so what your telling me is to look for something in logs? what logs? I don't see any /var/log/messages
<penguin42> IdleOne: Really? I have one
<IdleOne> penguin42, scratch that
<penguin42> IdleOne: But also the alt-sysrq-t should output a dump of all the current processes at the point you hit it to the log - now if it's 100% dead that won't help, but alt-sysrq sometimes gets stuff when all else is dead
<Xgates> ok wireless is working, I guess the update fixed whatever was going on....
<maxflax> <NoelJB>
<Xgates> ok now sound that's not working and it should
<IdleOne> guess it doesn't help at all that I have no idea what I am looking for
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ok
<maxflax> NoelJB - got it to work doing but not by changing in bios.
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, the burning problem could be from the software ?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: First of all before I say some stuff,  I am going to ask you this,  why do you want to do the beta?
<tbone> [18:35] <tbone> anyone know where kdm gets launched from
<tbone> [18:35] <tbone> like where in what script?
 * penguin42 would expect /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<maxflax> NoelJB - I turned the computer off and turned the switch on, then I booted and now it sees my wifi and rfkill says not blocked
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, because I believe I want to discover its new features + testing it, both way I have two pcs so i dont have important data on my 2nd one
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: to be honest there isn't realy anything major as such to test in 9.10
<Black_Phantom> i see
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: the main reason for you to have 9.10 though I think would be this :)
<sebsebseb> Ext4
<Black_Phantom> lol no dont wrry i dont have data in perabytes lol
<maxflax> NoelJB - So this means that I have to boot the computer with the switch on and when boot and done I can turn the switch off because now it doesn't effect
<sebsebseb> since it has a proper kernel for it and that, so  it's nice and stable and default,  unlike with 9.04 where it didn't have a proper kernel for it,  and  it wasn't perfectly stable and  optional
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: no me either, but
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: with / in Ext4  get much faster boot up, shut down, and disk checking after 23 or so boots
<tbone> penguin42: yeah you are correct
<Black_Phantom> aha i see
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: well I assume that's with /boot in there as well
<NoelJB> maxflax, if you boot with it on, it doesn't recognize?  You have to boot with it off and toggle it?  Sounds like the bug I showed you, which was supposed to have been fixed.
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: so if you were to upgrade from hardy where you got Ext3 I assume?
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, am facing problems burning the cd
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, yes
<NoelJB> maxflax, oh, sorry. mis-read it.
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: you would have to go through 8.10,  and then 9.04
<Black_Phantom> yeah thats what am doing
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: and then if you want Ext4 you would have to convert your Ext3 file system
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ,but then you might not get full proper Ext4 as well
<Black_Phantom> why ?
<sebsebseb> ,because the conversion might not be good enough
<Xgates> ok Karmic is using alsa 1.0.20 are there any plan to use 1.0.21? Because the Intel HDA that is also a part of Nvidia that is on the latest macbook pros doesn't work ---->  'lspci' -- Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<Xgates>                                     
<sebsebseb> I am not sure how good the conversion really is
<Xgates> ooops sorry on that guys
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: might as well clean install
<NoelJB> maxflax, boot with it on, and you can put a command in  /etc/rc.local to turn off your bluetooth
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: quicker
<Black_Phantom> my plan was to install the beta, then upgrade it to the release when its released
<maxflax> NoelJB - what command do I put in rc.local?
<Black_Phantom> yeah I understand sebsebseb , but I told u am facing problems burning the cd
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: that will probably be ok, but even with a beta, something could go wrong, resulting with people having a reason to clean install the final
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: What kind of problems?
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, while burning all of a sudden an error happens
<Xgates> Please tell me the Ubuntu team can get alsa-1.0.21 going when it's final
<NoelJB> maxflax, what happens if you do rfkill block bluetooth ?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: What's the error?
<tbone> Ok so i need some advice on my box only does not make into kdm,  xorg.0.log xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<Black_Phantom> and I was using PowerISO on Windows
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: Also did you md5sum  your ISO, I guess not
<Black_Phantom> some long code
<sebsebseb> md5sum
<sebsebseb> check the ISO
<sebsebseb> make sure it's a good download
<sebsebseb> DId you do this? No?
<Black_Phantom> i think its downloaded 100%
<NoelJB> maxflax, for my system, I toggle it differently, but that's platform specific.
<maxflax> NoelJB - well, I have just now turned the switch to off.. and the blutooth is now off but the wifi is still upp
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: 99% of the time the ISO will download fine, but not always, hence why you can check the ISO to make sure it's a good download
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, how can I md5sum ?
<tbone> Xgates that a negative
<Xgates> snd_hda_intel is the problem
<NoelJB> maxflax, with my thinkpad, I can change it in /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth
<sebsebseb> really  they should make it more clear on the Ubuntu website,  on  the download page and that, that people should md5sum  or sha1sum  the ISO's before burning to CD, to make sure they are a good download
<tbone> but i have it installed with script
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maxflax> NoelJB - this mean that I have to boot with the switch on and efter boot is done I can put it to off and wifi is up and blutooth down
<NoelJB> maxflax, interesting.  if I change MY switch, it WILL turn both of the radios off.
<Xgates> tbone: why not? support in alsa-1.0.21 is much better and compiling alsa is cake, I mean we are talking like a whole 10 mins to make a package
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, whats better pidgin or empathy ?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: I still like Pidgin and last time I tried empathy it wasn't that good, however  empathy does replace Pidgin and Ekiga  in 9.10  for clean installs, but of course Pidgin can also be installed
<tbone> i don't know why, thats what i've read somewhere.
<maxflax> NoelJB - I have config the switch in BIOS to only control blutooth and not wifi.. I can set it to control both but and thats the default setting
<tbone> and seems to be looking that way seen as they still using 1.20
<NoelJB> maxflax, glad we have your WIFI working again
<maxflax> NoelJB - jupp, annoying thou that I have to remember to put the switch to on before booting
<Xgates> ok I thought maybe some of the Ubuntu dev team hung out here
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: imgburn is good in Windows for burning the contents of an ISO to CD
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, about md5sum, in the ubuntu hashes i think theres no a hash for the beta cd
<Xgates> where can I give some input to try and get them to put it in?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: there is you just got to know where to get it from
<maxflax> NoelJB - Hopefully it will be fixed in NM later on.. thanks for the help anyway :)
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, aha thanks
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: yeah so the program you check the md5sum in gives you a code, and you check it to the ones Ubuntu/Canonical provide
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: and they need to be the same, and if they are that's a good download
<maxflax> NoelJB - Almost dropped NM and installed wicd.. but only almost :D
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, alright thanks man
<NoelJB> maxflax, not really an NM issue.  possibly a driver or BIOS issue, but NM is being told that the radio IS off.
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, btw can I use a CD-RW to install 9.10 ?
<IdleOne> Black_Phantom, yes
<maxflax> NoelJB - well it worked before in Jaunty.. stopped working in Karmic
<Black_Phantom> good
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: it's probably better to use a CD R though
<maxflax> NoelJB - So must be a driver thing or something then..
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Now I have some odd lag between 2xclick-to-maximize and the actual animation, but otherwise things are much improve (including temperatures).  Thanks!
<beck-and-call> Er, much improved.
<tbone> how can you tell the order in which the things in init.d get booted?
<maxflax> NoelJB - Even thou I've putted the switch to off and blutooth is gone.. it says in rflist that blutooth is not blocked. Feels like a driver problem very much!
<thiebaude> beck-and-call, he went to the store, i dont know if he's back yet
<Black_Phantom> ok thanks for your help sebsebseb , I have to leave now
<thiebaude> lol
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: hang on
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: did you get on the page on Ubuntu.com  where the md5sum code is that you compare to?
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, yes I did
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: which one?
<beck-and-call> thiebaude: Thanks for the tip.
<yofel> tbone: look in /etc/rcX.d/ but with upstart being used more and more you should look at the dependencies of the /etc/init/ scripts
<thiebaude> beck-and-call, np
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: no
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: the page that provides the code that you compare  to
<Black_Phantom> UbuntuHash
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: the code with the code your ISO is meant to have,  about to give you that
<Black_Phantom> its provided there
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: for the beta?
<thiebaude> beck-and-call, i cant believe 9.10 is stable for me with compiz too
<Blizzerand> Hello there , I started upgrading to karmic with main server . But when I found it was slow I changed back to another server . Will this cause any trouble
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, Theres no code for the 9.10 beta
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: yes  exactly
<cdr700> Does anyone know how to change panel font colours in karmic?
<AlienX> anyone know if there's some weird issue with user groups and pulse where a normal user can't change the default input in padevchooser?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ,but here there is http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, I believe the code will be available when its released then ? its not available now
<Black_Phantom> oh i see
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: it is available now on the link I just gave, make sure that when you check your ISO that you get that code, and  if so  your ISO is fine
<yofel> adz21c: amarok builds fine here, I guess the -common package was to be build on i386 or armel (which both failed)
<Black_Phantom> thanks again sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: also burning a CD a bit slower can help
<yofel> adz21c: either wait for it to get fixed or build the package yourself
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: np and enjoy Karmic
<Black_Phantom> :)
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ,but you might not :D
<cdr700> Anyone?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: probably will though
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, I will have no problems with that, thats the concept of testing afterall
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: when you install, having a seperate /home can be useful by the way
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, you mean to back up data ?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: I mean to make future re installs or  even distro hoping much easier
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, oh i see
<mikejet> When the user's term type does not support colors, "ls -al --color=auto" should not output vt100 color escape sequences.  You can see them with "dircolors -p".
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, but i guess in that way the storage will be limited for the /home partition
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: so you can keep data and  program user data easilley when doing that stuff
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: well you give /  like  10GB or 12GB  and  big seperate home, and some swap space I guess
<sebsebseb> !home |  Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: easier doing it when installing then to an install, well I have never done it to an install
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, I think i will do this when I install 9.10 because of the ext4
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: 9.10 will do Ext4 by default :)  ,but it will still also put everything into  / by default hmm
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ,but you can manualley set up a seperate /home
<Black_Phantom> yes I will do that sebsebseb
<ninjah> Wireless doesn't work on my Inspiron 1525. Did an update and even installed the b43 module. Any suggestions
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, did you test it btw ?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: test what?
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, 9.10
<yofel> ninjah: which wireless card? (run lspci in a terminal)
<AlienX> anyone know why gnome users and groups settings doesn't show anything but root and my user? Doesn't show all the system groups anymore :(
<cdr700> Does anyone know how to change panel font colours in karmic??
<ninjah> yofel: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<adz21c> yofel: ok thanks for your assistance
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: yes got rid of 9.04 on this computer, and did a clean install and been doing Karmic since alpha 4 on here
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, hows the booting speed ? is it alot better as its spoken
<yofel> ninjah: look into the restricted drivers, and install 'bcmwl-kernel-source' if you don't find anything there
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: it's Ext4 that speeds things up,  I  used 9.04 with Ext4 also :)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, do you get a blank screen at startup?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: in fact the other computer still has 9.04 on it and with Ext4
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, i see
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: probably keep 9.04 on that one,  and then upgrade through 9.10 to 10.04 when it's time
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: startup has  not always worked properly
<Black_Phantom> am wondering how 20.04 will be lol
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yep, only until it gets to the login prompt
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: at the moment there seems to be an issue,   and it's not loading up stuff properly, a little flashing thing on the screen, and yeah,  but  turn the computer off, and  on again, and  it boots up
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: plus I have some other minor issues regarding boot up,  left from alpha  or whatever
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, some other ppl have the same problem also, but its no show-stopper
<thiebaude> compiz even works great
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: still a good idea to do a clean install when the final is out realy though
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yea, when its time i'll have the 9.10 through ship-it
<ninjah> yofel: installing bcmw-kernel-source now
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, it will be neat installing java and flash from software center
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: uh  centre :)
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: silly American spellings
<thiebaude> haha
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: software centre is nice, but nothing major,  add/remove is good enough really,   and  installing  with commands is :)
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: plus if I want graphical  to install stuff, well  synaptic
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: or remove stuff or whatever
<mikejet> This produces crazy output: export TERM=dumb ; eval `dircolors` ; ls -color=auto -al
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yep, i do synaptic whenever i do a new install java, flash,etc,
<mikejet> This produces crazy output: export TERM=dumb ; eval `dircolors` ; ls --color=auto -al
<thiebaude> but i do use medibuntu
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: it's not needed for those
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: Flash and Java from the normal repo
<slacker_nl> mikejet: not for me
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i use it for w32 codecs
<mikejet> slacker_nl, Is there any color displayed, or is it entirely monochrome output?
<slacker_nl> mikejet: colors
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: oh ok
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, do you use compiz?
<mikejet> slacker_nl, That's the bug. /bin/ls should notice that your "dumb" termtype cannot display colors. This is wrong output on every term type that does use the same vt100 color escape sequences.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: no,  well default effects  that Ubuntu comes with well  sure since it's enabled by default  I guess, but then I don't notice, and probably end up disabling them
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: in the past I have, but it seems I coudn't get loads of the effects on here, or simpalley I didn't know how to configure the advanced settings manager, so I would
<mikejet> slacker_nl, "/usr/bin/infocmp" says whether your termtype supports color. /bin/ls should honor that.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: plus compiz can cause problems with certain programs
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: some people like using Compiz to impress Windows users, so that they give Linux a try
<slacker_nl> mikejet: it even supports colors for my ps1
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i understand that
<slacker_nl> anyways
<slacker_nl> i'm off to bed, 2:21 am already
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: So that they give a Linux distro a try, would be more exact above
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: since Linux is just the kernel
<virtuald> some program started leaking memory and chewed up my swap
<virtuald> so i had to ssh in to do something about it
<virtuald> i killed it from my phone but i couldn't see the process name because my phone screen is too small for top
<virtuald> now swapoff takes forever
<Xgates> say when I run 'debuild' I'm getting ---> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2 - Is there a problem in the rules for  kdist_clean: clean?
<yofel> Xgates: what package?
<Xgates> alsa-driver I'm compiling
<yofel> Xgates: do you have all build dependencies?
<Xgates> I ran ---> apt-get install build-essential dh-make debhelper devscripts
<yofel> Xgates: that might not be enough, run 'apt-get build-dep <pkgname>'
<yofel> with sudo that is
<Xgates> sorry you lost me run that for what?
<yofel> Xgates: apt-get build-dep will install the build dependencies for a package that are defined in it's control file
<yofel> Xgates: if you want to rebuild a package from source you'll need those
<Xgates> ok I'm trying to compile alsa-driver which Ubuntu calls alsa-base, so you saying run this as --- apt-get build-dep alsa-base?
<yofel> Xgates: yes
<Xgates> ahhh ok wasn't quite sure what you were saying
<Xgates> ok I ran it and I just ran debuild and I'm still getting the same msg:
<Xgates> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<yofel> Xgates: ok, can you pastebin the debuild output please?
<Xgates> ok this is why it's crapping ---->  make[1]: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<Gika> hello
<yofel> Xgates: can you pastebin the output? if I just try to rebuild the package without mods it builds fine here
<yofel> hi Gika
<Gika> i have a problem... xsplash doesn't load. i get grub, some ugly text and then the login screen
<Gika> there's some text when i shutdown too
<Xgates> yofel: http://pastebin.com/m32e86652
<Gika> (xsplash is installed of course)
<yofel> Gika: you're not the only one with that, don't know the solution though (if there is one at the moment)
<blakamin> Gika... the login screen is part of xsplash IIRC. that sounds like a normal karmic boot at this stage
<Gika> shouldn't there be the white ubuntu logo in the middle of the screen instead of text? (text like services starting)
<Gika> like when i boot from the cd
<blakamin> not at the moment.. usplash is disabled and this is only a beta
<Gika> oh, ok...
<yofel> Xgates: you're trying to build the driver from the alsa homepage? Did you add a debian directory from somewhere?
<Gika> also, i've had issues with the upgrading-- at the end of the upgrade it told me something like "your sistem could not be upgraded" (though it works fine now)
<Xgates> yofel: yeah alsa-driver from homepage, debian direc? This is the /path I have --- /home/sar/Misc/Drivers/alsadriver-1.0.21/
<Pretto> the sound applet only works with pulseaudio?
<yofel> Xgates: without a debian directory that contains the dpkg control files you can't use debuild, you'll have to build and install it by hand (./configure && make   etc...)
<yofel> Pretto: the gnome one yes, it only supports PA now
<Pretto> yofel, PA is consuming all of my cpu here, how can i install another sound applet that works with esound?
<yofel> Pretto: no idea, if you have issues with PA you might want to ask dtchen when he's around
<tbone>  kdm is in my init.d but does anyone know what rc directory links to this file, cuz i think maybe mine got deleted
<yofel> tbone: ?
<Pretto> yofel, i've tried the #pulseaudio, but no luck
<yofel> kdm doesn't start on boot for you?
<yofel> Pretto: well, I'm really no audio guy, so you'll have to wait for somebody else to answer you
<Xgates> yofel: ok, well I'm reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<tbone> yofel
<Xgates> didn't see it mention a deb direc
<tbone> no it doesnt
<Pretto> yofel, thank you anyway
<tbone> yofel: yeah it started acting up after updates today, i can manuelly start kdm, but its not loading automatically so i am just trying to figure out how all this works
<yofel> tbone: ok... the old way was to have kdm in rc2.d but now it seems to only use upstart
<yofel> tbone: there relevant file would be /etc/init/kdm.conf
<yofel> I'm looking at it too
<yofel> (using kdm too, haven't rebooted today yet though)
<yofel> tbone: did you start kdm by running the executable or by running 'sudo start kdm' or 'sudo service kdm start' ?
<tbone> yofel: i thought the way kdm would start is  /etc/init.d/kdm being symbolic linked from one of the rc. directerorys
<tbone> yofel i just type kdm
<yofel> tbone: that was the old and now deprecated sysvinit way
<tbone> are sudo kdm
<yofel> tbone: ok, can you try to start is as a daemon like I said? That's how it's supposed to start on boot
<tbone> ok so there is no more links from the rc
<tbone> ok i will try
<tbone> 1 min
<yofel> truth to be told I'm not sure as well how upstart works...
<Xgates> yofel: according to another README this is all its says --->  http://pastebin.com/m11fcaff3
<yofel> Xgates: what you might want to do is create an emtpy folder and run 'apt-get source alsa-base' in there to get the .20 source, take a look at the debian folder in there (the packaging seems to be rather complicated)
<Xgates> yofel: but I'm not compiling the .20 source so I don't get that
<Veinor>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Veinor> What's the deal with 6.10?
<thiebaude> Veinor, by that comment?
<yofel> Xgates: well, if you want the .21 source installed the debian way, looking  at the packaging of .20 is a good point to start. Why do you want do a package though?
<Veinor> The one about crackpipes.
<Xgates> .20 doesn't work
<Xgates> yofel: well I removed the old direcs did it all over again with new direcs and when I run dh I'm not getting a /debian path
<Xgates> hmmm
<yofel> Xgates: well, you should get yourself some assistence though if you want to tinker with the modules. But did you really read the README and INSTALL files for the .21 source? You don't need to package it to test it
<Xgates> I'm not testing it I know it works I just wanted to make a pack so I didn't have to keep compiling it by hand was all
<Xgates> ok I started this all over and it's not making the debian direc
<Elone> anyone know how to install vmware workstation 6.5.3 ~ its installer stop working @ 62% ~
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mountall/+bug/432620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432620 in mountall "needs to load (or wait for) filesystem modules e.g. xfs" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Xgates> ok got it to go now sheesh...
<Xgates> at least making a /debian direc
<Xgates> yofel: question what is a debian directory?
<Xgates> this still isn't working
<Xgates> according to the Ubuntu wiki all I need is a /path that has <name><version>
<yofel> Xgates: it contains the files that tell dpkg what it's supposed to do, as well as the dependencies and changlog files for a package
<Xgates> I thought you get this from running dh_make
<yofel> Xgates: tbh the wiki page is at most sufficient for very simple packages
<yofel> Xgates: haven't read it for ages and I usually only modiy packages so I'm not sure
<Amaranth> Xgates: What are you trying to package?
<yofel> Xgates: I'm just trying to re-package it using the .20 package as a base
<Xgates> well according to the error this is just one thing I can see ----> No rule to make target `distclean
<Gika> anyone knows why popup notifications appear not on the top left but slightly beloww?
<Xgates> the rule distclean/clean is the problem is all
<yofel> Amaranth: a new alsa-driver version, but I don't think he'll make it
<Amaranth> Gika: So you can still see the close button for a window
<Xgates> Amaranth: alsa-driver-1.0.21
<Amaranth> Xgates: grab the source package for the version we have, copy the debian/ dir over, edit debian/changelog to bump the version
<yofel> Xgates: you really should just leave it alone or wait for it to get packaged in debian/unstable and rebuild it from there then
<Amaranth> actually there is a way to get the updated version automagically
 * Amaranth tries to remember the command
<yofel> you mean dch -i
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> I mean a program that uses debian/watch from the current package to download the new version and set it up to build
<yofel> hm, don't remember it too
<Gika> Amaranth: so it's meant to behave that way... but it's really ugly, is there a way to revert it like the way it was in 9.04?
<yofel> copying the debian folder over at least doesn't work out of the box, need to remove the patch files first...
<Amaranth> Gika: nope
<Xgates> Amaranth: ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch  ??
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> i think that i have a bug kernel
<thiebaude> DKcross, hi
<DKcross> thiebaude,
<DKcross> amazing for your welcome!
<Amaranth> Xgates: That gave me the hint I needed :)
<thiebaude> DKcross, what part of ubuntu do you work on?
<Amaranth> ah, but we have no alsa-driver package
<Amaranth> That's just in the kernel
<Xgates> what sucks on that Wiki is by the way they do it you don't know what URL to use to grab something from
<Xgates> :(
<Amaranth> So you can't make a new package for it anyway, it'll conflict with the kernel
<DKcross> thiebaude, why..
<thiebaude> just wondering
<DKcross> thiebaude,  well.. I'm not ubuntu developer.
<thiebaude> ok
<DanaG> oh  yeah, if you want an ALSA 1.0.20, you can try linuxant's packages (that build the modules for you).
<DanaG> The original intent is for their modem drivers... but it happens to be a convenient way to install ALSA.
<DKcross> thiebaude, yes..
<DanaG> They don't have 1.0.21, though -- and karmic is already 1.0.20.
<DKcross> well i have problems, i'm not sure, i think is the kernel bug
<DKcross> 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device any idea about this message?
<Amaranth> DKcross: should be harmless
<Xgates> Amaranth: from what I see the pkg 'alsa-base' is the driver support not the kernel, so then I should be able to compile without a problem
<Amaranth> Xgates: but alsa-base isn't the kernel modules
<Xgates> Amaranth: if you figure out this debian/watch thing please let me know
<Xgates> Amaranth: I just want the drivers
<DKcross> Amaranth,  but, the start process is very slow
<Amaranth> That's the package we file sound bugs against because we couldn't put the apport hooks in the kernel package but that's not where the modules are
<Amaranth> Xgates: drivers == modules
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, gn8 all
<Amaranth> DKcross: Not because of that
<DKcross> Amaranth,  yes
<DKcross> the message stay about 6 seconds or more
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok I thought you were talking about something different, WELL alsa-base says it's the drivers/modules
<Xgates> so what are you getting at?
<Amaranth> Why do people assume the last line they see is the one causing slow downs?
<DKcross> any idea about?
<Amaranth> DKcross: Most of the boot is silent so more things are happening you just can't see them
<DKcross> Amaranth,  sorry, but i have the problem and,. when the ubuntu start the message show about 6 seconds
<Amaranth> DKcross: That's because it's starting more things
<DKcross> no really
<Amaranth> No really
<DKcross> nop
<Amaranth> Linus himself said so :P
<kevin009> is it just me, or does Karmic use much less ram than the older versions did? i'm at about 170 megs instead of 270 on older versions
<thiebaude> lol
<DKcross> this message is after the boot process
<aliendude5300> Hi again... I'm having trouble with an old XUbuntu system of mine, after installing updates it can no longer boot. It would appear that /dev/pts is broken.
<Amaranth> DKcross: So you see this message in gdm?
<Xgates> Amaranth: if alsa-base are only sound mods then why does it say it will remove ubuntu-desktop?
<DKcross> no man, is after
<Amaranth> Xgates: Because it provides other useful things
<Amaranth> DKcross: Ok, don't listen to me, waste your time figuring out how that message can slow things down
<Xgates> Amaranth: that's crazy the sound mods should only be that and if there needs to be other added features they should be kept seperate
<Amaranth> DKcross: The only 'fix' for that message is going back to 2.6.30 or upgrading to the latest upstream kernel git
<aliendude5300> In addition to that for some reason I'm having trouble mounting my digital camera via USB on this machine so I can transfer a picture of the error I get
<Xgates> this complicates thing....
<aliendude5300> :/
<DKcross> Amaranth,  i cant understand you man..
<DanaG> gneight?  nice.
<DanaG> "gn8" is what I'm commenting on.
<DKcross> i can see that isn't a friendly message
<aliendude5300> Hmm... this just isn't my day... lsusb shows that my camera is connected but I can't get it to mount :/
<aliendude5300> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 07b4:0109 Olympus Optical Co., Ltd C-370Z/D-535Z/X-450
<Amaranth> DKcross: How do you know that message is causing your boot to stall?
<aliendude5300> any ideas?
<Amaranth> DKcross: What proof do you have?
<DKcross> because is after the boot process
<DKcross> and this problem include that dont show the usplash
<Amaranth> After the boot process you see GDM so no more messages
<Amaranth> usplash isn't supposed to be showing
<DKcross> sorry for my english wait
<DKcross> sorry
<DKcross> is before, lol!
 * aliendude5300 feels hopeless right now :(
<DKcross> change all "after" word for before
<Amaranth> DKcross: Before the boot process is gdm :)
<NoelJB> Elone, I haven't checked 6.5.3 against Karmic, but 6.5.2 needed patches for the modules to compile against the kernel.
<Xgates> Amaranth: is there a way to force an install, as in this case removing alsa-base and then installing the ubuntu-dekstop back in without it?
<Amaranth> DKcross: That message appears while drivers are being loaded
<Amaranth> DKcross: But the rest of the boot is silent so you wouldn't notice other things still happening
<Amaranth> Xgates: Not without breaking dpkg to the point it wouldn't install anything else until you fixed it
<DKcross> ok, listen... or read... first start Grub. ok
<DKcross> next i selected ubuntu and show this problem...
<Amaranth> DKcross: sudo aptitude install bootchart
<aliendude5300> In addition to what I already said, on the broken machine, it seems my filesystem (/dev/sda1) is mounted read only.
<Amaranth> Then reboot
<Amaranth> Then you can tell for sure
<DKcross> ok
<DKcross> Amaranth, thanks
<myk_robinson> hey. Trying karmic on a laptop i just replaced a screen on, it gives me a warning on bootup about the battery capacity. What utility is it using to check the battery, and how can i run it manually after attempting to "refresh" the battery by draining and filling a couple of times?
<Xgates> Amaranth: I thought there was a feature to simply install without a dependancy
<Amaranth> Xgates: You can force it but it'll wedge dpkg until you resolve the dependency
<Amaranth> Xgates: Why do you need the new alsa anyway? Soundblaster X-Fi?
<Xgates> In a package like this such as Alsa it shouldn't be linked to anything, it's absurd to do this
<Xgates> no this is a macbook
<Xgates> intel/nvidia hda
<Amaranth> Xgates: It should work then
<Amaranth> Xgates: Are you not getting the third speaker?
<Xgates> 3rd speaker?
<Amaranth> macbooks include a woofer
<Amaranth> that's why sound on a macbook actually sounds good
<Amaranth> Ubuntu couldn't use the third speaker until karmic
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ah, is that why.  I thought it was the Harman Kardon speakers.
<aliendude5300> sigh...
<Xgates> ok this makes no sense, if you uninstall alsa-base it takes away ubuntu-desktop, BUT if you go to install it again in Synaptic it doesn't put ubuntu-desktop back
<Xgates> hehe
<Amaranth> that's expected
<Amaranth> If you install something it doesn't install all the things that depend on it
<Xgates> well if it's a dependancy why is that expected then?
<Amaranth> Otherwise installing libc6 would install everything in the archive :P
<Amaranth> Xgates: You've got the dependencies reversed, ubuntu-desktop depends on alsa-base
<Amaranth> So if you install ubuntu-desktop it'll install alsa-base but if you install alsa-base it won't install ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> Because alsa-base doesn't depend on ubuntu-desktop
<Xgates> regardless of where the deps are there should be none alsa should be left alone to be removed
<Amaranth> Xgates: And we consider alsa-base to be important to a desktop install
<Amaranth> ubuntu-desktop is "the stuff we want in a default install of Ubuntu"
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I don't think that people get how the dependencies work.
<Amaranth> You can remove ubuntu-desktop without harming anything
<Amaranth> you just won't get shiny new stuff we pull into the desktop automatically
<Xgates> Amaranth: I'm talking only about sound drivers and support sure it's important but the package should be made to stand on it's own and link the deps in another way
<Xgates> sound support should be interchangeable
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<Amaranth> Let me try again.
<Amaranth> ubuntu-desktop is the stuff we consider important
<Amaranth> You are free to remove it and ignore our suggestion
<tbone> sudo start kdm, doesn't start kdm
<Xgates> I don't even know what ubuntu-desktop is
<Xgates> Ubuntu packages online I read didn't say much
<NoelJB> Xgates, ubuntu-desktop is essentially nothing but a meta (fake) package that depends on all the things that Ubuntu considers part of a desktop install.
<NoelJB> so if you install nothing other than ubuntu-desktop, you'll get everything else.
<NoelJB> think of it as the root of a dependency tree.
<tbone> so any ideas on why kdm all of a suden stop loading
<tbone> i can manuelly load it from command line
<Amaranth> tbone: If you alt-f7 is it there?
<NoelJB> tbone, no clue, but FWIW, I updated a Kubuntu 9.10 VM today, and everything still works.  So it does work here.
<Amaranth> tbone: There was something about it not changing the vt but actually loading
<arand> Xgates: Since you should be able to do "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu" And get a pretty much complete ubuntu system, having the sound support in there is vital
<tbone> hmm i didn't check that hold on
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I thought that was fixed.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I thought so too
<arand> Xgates: correction "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard"
<Amaranth> I thought intel_agp loading after i915 was fixed too but two people have filed bugs against compiz for it today so...
<tbone> I tried alf-f7 jst blank screen
<tbone> its like kdm just isn't getting excuted
<tbone> this my first time trying to figure out the boot sequence
<tbone> i don't get how kdm gets loaded
<tbone> by ubuntu by default
<Amaranth> tbone: /etc/init/kdm.conf
<Xgates> NoelJB: ok but if Ubuntu wants to evolve it should understand that 'flexibility' needs to be an important part of the process of development, afterall we are talking about an OpenSource platform and when Ubuntu does something like this then you are locking people into more of a proprietary state and unfortunately alot of bigger distros are doing this, becacuse they think that if you are using my distro why do you need anything else.
<Xgates>    
<Amaranth> Xgates: *whoosh*
<tbone> kdm is symbolically linked to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Amaranth> tbone: That seems broken
<NoelJB> Xgates, there is plenty of flexibility.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, since you work on compiz, just out of curiosity, do you know why dragging in the workspace selector is broken in Ubuntu and works in Fedora?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It only works with workspaces, limitation of the applet
<NoelJB> Amaranth, its a long-standing nit, so this isn't a rant, just a question.  :-)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I can't imagine Fedora using compiz with workspaces though, it's completely broken like that
<Xgates> NoelJB: not if you can't simply uninstall alsa, this is hardly flexiable
<Amaranth> Xgates: Let me try again.
<Amaranth> Xgates: You don't need to have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<Xgates> Amaranth: I got it already
<Amaranth> Xgates: It does not need to be installed for your system to work.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, Can you elaborate?  I don't know of anything different in that respect between my Fedora 11 install and my Ubuntu ones.
<Xgates> Amaranth: I want it installed I don't want alsa-base whichever way you look at it this should be doable that's all I'm saying
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Ok, workspaces is the wrong word, sorry.
<Amaranth> Xgates: I want a pony.
<NoelJB> LOL@Travis
<Amaranth> Xgates: You want the thing installed that says we want you to have alsa-base but you don't want alsa-base.
<NoelJB> Xgates, you CAN uninstall ALSA.
<NoelJB> Xgates, but anything that DEPENDS on Alsa will also want to come out.
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok let's back up for a second, doing things an Ubuntu way is one thing, making your own applications, pkg management, etc... but talking a program and locking it into the system, well I hope you can see what I'm trying to get at
<Amaranth> NoelJB: There are two ways of implementing workspaces in X11, Virtual Desktops and Viewports. Virtual Desktops are what everyone else uses, Viewports are what compiz uses. You can only do things like expo and cube with viewports.
<Xgates> alsa-base for whatever it's suppose to be should only be sound support and nothing more
<Amaranth> Xgates: You can remove alsa-base
<Amaranth> Xgates: You aren't forced to have it
<Xgates> Amaranth: how long have you been using Linux?
<Amaranth> Xgates: 2002 or so
<Amaranth> Xgates: Been an Ubuntu developer since 2005
<Xgates> ok so pretty long, the point I'm trying to make that you miss is that a program like Alsa in the Linux world has never been dependant on anything or the other way around
<Xgates> that's all I'm trying to say
<Xgates> and to do so is not really the Linux way
<Amaranth> Xgates: You don't have to have alsa-base installed.
<tbone> Amaranth:  yeah i can't tell there's nothing that appears to be oviously wrong in /etd/init/kdm.conf
<Xgates> Amaranth: right, BUT ubuntu-desktop gets ripped out that I want to keep that's the problem we are discussing is it not?
<tbone> oops: am looking on my good system
<Amaranth> tbone: One thing I remember some talk about: It's going to try to load kdm from either /usr/bin/kdm or /usr/sbin/kdm, make sure it matches where kdm is actually located
<Amaranth> Xgates: You don't need to have ubuntu-desktop installed either.
<JanC> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package...
<Amaranth> Xgates: ubuntu-desktop is the things we want you to have installed as a part of an ubuntu-desktop
<musikgoat1> seems like this argument is going in circles
<Amaranth> Xgates: But if you want to change things you are free to remove it
<NoelJB> Xgates, see the PM I just sent you.
<Xgates> Real simple ---> I want ubuntu-desktop I don't want asla-base :)
<tbone> Amaranth: thanks
<NoelJB> You can purge alsa-base if you want.
<Amaranth> It is because Xgates wants to have his cake and eat it too
<Amaranth> And I want a pony.
<Amaranth> And a working nvidia driver.
 * musikgoat1 gives Amaranth a pony
<Amaranth> All of these things are impossible.
<NoelJB> Xgates, you can't have both, because ubuntu-desktop specifically exists to include things like alsa-base.  it is an explicit statement that you WILL have certain packages, and you don't want that.
 * musikgoat1 gives Xgates a ubuntu-desktop sans alsa-base 
<Xgates> Amaranth: no I'm just trying to make a basic fundamental point here about the principles of a Linux system :)
<Amaranth> Xgates: So you want the package that is "the things we want you to have installed" but you don't want the things we want you to have installed.
<Amaranth> Xgates: So you see how silly this is?
<NoelJB> Xgates, you can create xgates-desktop from the ubuntu-desktop source, removing alsa-base, and have your own standard desktop.
 * NoelJB has a working nvidia driver (mostly :-p)
<arand> Xgates: you could always repackage ubuntu-desktop not to depend on that package, I'm guessing you just edit the ./desktop-i386 file, repackage it and off you go ;)
<Xgates> ok let's start here,  WHY does ubuntu-desk depend on alsa?
<JanC> because that's a sane choice
<NoelJB> because ubuntu-desktop is nothing more than a bill of goods that UBUNTU wants on a desktop!
<Amaranth> Xgates: Because we want you to have it installed because it is sane to have it in a desktop.
<arand> Xgates: because all normal users want sound, ubuntu-desktop is meant for ALL normal users.
<NoelJB> That is its entire purpose.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Maybe it'll make more sense this way: ubuntu-desktop is used to build the CDs
<JanC> if you are insane, feel free to drop ubuntu-desktop  ;-)
<Xgates> ok cool nothing more then what Ubuntu wants ok ok, so why not allow flexibility in that so if someone wants to make a change they can take something out and make an update or compile their own in without messing with this?
<Amaranth> Xgates: The CD builder pulls in ubuntu-desktop and everything it depends on
<Xgates> there is no way to do this>
<Xgates> ?
<NoelJB> Xgates, realize this: the ubuntu-desktop package has no content (other than a readme)!  It is nothing more than a LIST OF PACKAGES.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Because then you aren't running the desktop how we want it to be so ubuntu-desktop doesn't match your system anymore
<Xgates> well there must be a way to have this flexibility
<Xgates> Ubuntu should look at this
<Amaranth> There is: remove ubuntu-desktop
<arand> Xgates: it's in fact rather simple to repackage it...
<JanC> Xgates: you can compile your own replacements, just learn how apt/dpkg work
<Amaranth> Xgates: We aren't going to look at it because you are acting rather foolish.
<musikgoat1> Xgates: how about you look at all the packages ubuntu-desktop consists of,  and install all such packages except for alsa-base?
<Xgates> I don't mean to allow everything if we want to use this word, just make allowances where they help not hinder
<Amaranth> You are asking for an impossible situation
<mercutio22> so... its not possible to customize the login screen anylonger?
<Amaranth> Xgates: Just uninstall ubuntu-desktop and stop talking about it
<Amaranth> Xgates: You don't want to run the desktop the way we have designed it so it doesn't fit you
<Xgates> Amaranth: let's not get into flames ok let's try to be adults cause I am one a married man with kids ok TRY to SEE what it is I'm trying to make you see ok for the sake of possibly learning something OK?
<Xgates> :)
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Xgates> Does Ubuntu want to improve?
<Xgates> sure it does...
<NoelJB> Xgates, and what (bad) thing would happen if you do what we tell you, and you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Xgates> NoelJB: ok my bad I thought it would break things....
<Amaranth> Xgates: This whole discussion started with us telling you it wouldn't
<Xgates> ok I'm sorry I missed that...
<JanC> ;)
<NoelJB> Xgates, no, that's what I keep telling you.  ubuntu-desktop is literally nothing more than a bill of materials (packages) to install by default.
<JanC> "better late than never"  ;-)
<Xgates> that i got it's a pack list...
<NoelJB> yes, so if you remove it, you still have the packages that it installed, and they stay.
<mercutio22> a metapackage
<webbb82> in karmic beta everytime i open xchat i have to retype in my nick name and what room i want to goto shouldnt it remember or save this info
<NoelJB> and if you really want, you can build your own xgates-desktop from ubuntu-desktop, and just remove alsa-base from the list of packages.
<NoelJB> webbb82, yes, and it does for me.
<gogereaver> webbb82: yes but you gotta add it
<gogereaver> webbb82: been a long time sence i sued it
<gogereaver> used
<Xgates> NoelJB: so at what point would it be ok to remove so that you are staying at the pkg level that Ubuntu suggests? After like installing and doing an update and then you remove it?
<webbb82> gogereaver, what app do u  use
<gogereaver> webbb82: used to be pidgin but now the new one
<gogereaver> webbb82: both support irc
<mercutio22> I wanna change the gdm greeter. How do I do it?
<NoelJB> Xgates, all of the other packages already installed will be updated whenever they are updated.  the only thing that you would not see would be if ubuntu decides to add new toys to the standard list of packages, but you can always add them yourself.
<Amaranth> Xgates: The only time you'll want ubuntu-desktop installed is when upgrading to lucid
<JanC> Xgates: after a release, the list of wanted packages won't change
<gogereaver> i wonder why they replaceed pidgin
<Amaranth> gogereaver: empathy integrates better
<Xgates> so you're saying during an update is the only time you want to put it back?
<gogereaver> eh
<Amaranth> gogereaver: you can use it to play games multiplayer
<Amaranth> Xgates: right
<gogereaver> eh
<Amaranth> gogereaver: banshee can also use it to do music sharing
<NoelJB> gogereaver, because of the programming FRAMEWORK in the replacement, and because pidgin didn't have voice chat at the time the decision was made.  At least, as I understand it.
<gogereaver> pidgin has always had voice for years
<JanC> and update-manager will re-add ubuntu-desktop automaticly during a version upgrade ;)
<gogereaver> its a addon
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok so for alsa that would want to throw it back in, then you'll have to remove it again after every update correct?
<Xgates> oh simply running the update-manager will put it back in automatically?
<Xgates> the ubuntu-desktop that is?
<NoelJB> gogereaver, maybe it was video.  <<shrug>> The discussions are on the web.
<NoelJB> Xgates, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NoelJB> Xgates, of course, that would install alsa-base again :-)
<gogereaver> oh the project died
<gogereaver> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/GSoC2008/VoiceAndVideo
<Xgates> right that's what I'm saying so everytime you do an update you'll have to remove it
<Xgates> ok got it thanks SORRY for the confusion :)
<gogereaver> used farsite
<Xgates> bbl
<Amaranth> Xgates: Yes, update-manager installs ubuntu-desktop before doing a distribution upgrade
<NoelJB> Xgates, every 6 months :-)
<Xgates> ok
<gogereaver> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/vv
<gogereaver> updated
<Forza4Life> where can i get the iso for karmic?
<gogereaver> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<JanC> gogereaver: the main advantage of empathy is telepathy, which means every application can use the IM connections (including games & office collaboration software)
<gogereaver> eh
<JanC> and now I'm off to sleep
<NoelJB> that would be the programming framework I mentioned earlier.
<gogereaver> most people just use skype
<gogereaver> well i can always install it i guess
<webbb82> the empathy irc chat window sucks compared to the pidgin one  , the empathy window doesnt even say the number of people in the room over the name list
<gogereaver> hehe yea
<JanC> tell me how you can use skype to edit one document with a group of people?
<gogereaver> pidgin real irc windows
<gogereaver> that one i can even pass standerd commands
<DKcross> Amaranth,  ok, ready but i cant understand the pic
<DKcross> can you help me please Amaranth
<NoelJB> <<shrug>> I use skype, xchat, and pidgin (for the rest), myself.
<webbb82> ya   what is another good one to try ,  does skype have irc
<gogereaver> oh using the netmetting framework are they
<DKcross> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuestraspics/3979024266/sizes/o/
<NoelJB> JanC, oh, do we finally have a collaborative editor to compete with subetha?  :-)
<gogereaver> and gotoextress can do that
<Amaranth> DKcross: Like I said, no stalls
<Amaranth> DKcross: It's just working on loading all the drivers and other stuff
<DKcross> what can do ? . is a kernel bug check Amaranth http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/32238/
<NoelJB> Ah: "Telepathy is used for text chat and other features in Empathy, to provide multiplayer support in various GNOME games, and to enable collaborative editing in the AbiWord word processor."
<Amaranth> DKcross: You get xsplash at about 20 seconds, seems to be about average from what I've seen
<Amaranth> DKcross: You don't have a bug, you have a slow hard drive
<NoelJB> http://www.collabora.co.uk/projects/telepathy/
<DKcross> Amaranth,  with jaunty start about 30 secods
<gogereaver> just seems like a feature i would never use
<DKcross> with karmic about 1:40
<Amaranth> DKcross: And X starts in 20 seconds
<gogereaver> just as easy to vnc
<Amaranth> DKcross: bootchart lies
<NoelJB> gogereaver, so install pidgin.
<Amaranth> DKcross: Instead of stopping when the boot stops it runs another 45 seconds so it can chart the desktop loading too
<gogereaver> i said that lol
<Amaranth> DKcross: You just have to look at when it finished loading stuff and see when that was, the time it reports is completely wrong now
<Amaranth> DKcross: On my system jaunty booted in 15 seconds and I get X in about 15 seconds
<webbb82> hey if i install or update telepathy will that fix empathy
<Amaranth> DKcross: Which somewhat matches what you are seeing, X starts about as fast as the system booted before
<webbb82> what is telepathy anyhow
<gogereaver> he posted a link
<Amaranth> webbb82: If telepathy isn't installed empathy isn't either
<DKcross> Amaranth,  but i cant understand
<webbb82> oh
<Amaranth> DKcross: karmic boots slower
<gogereaver> kermic does not
<Amaranth> DKcross: Unless you do a clean install of it
<DKcross> my hard driver isnt slow... because i have other  Distros
<gogereaver> yea i did that
<gogereaver> 10 seconds flat
<DKcross> jaunty an lenny is more fast
<gogereaver> hell no
<gogereaver> kermic flys
<Amaranth> DKcross: There is no bug here, your boot is only 3-5 seconds different from mine
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Only if you do a clean install :)
<gogereaver> :)
<Amaranth> gogereaver: 7200rpm HD?
<gogereaver> ssd
<DKcross> i have a clean install too
<gogereaver> a slow ssd
<Amaranth> DKcross: Clean install as of the beta release?
<gogereaver> and i still get a fast boot
<DKcross> yes
<Amaranth> gogereaver: jcastro gets a 4 second boot
<Amaranth> I'm going to steal his laptop
<gogereaver> nice
<iflema> also depending on the programs u install it can slow.... a clean load fucking flys
<DKcross> i am in karmic from alpha 4
<Amaranth> !ohmy | iflema
<ubottu> iflema: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gogereaver> i get 10 seconds on a slow ssd
<DKcross> but i was installing even
<webbb82> what will the files Telepathy Development packages  do
<Amaranth> DKcross: If you've been upgrading since alpha 4 that is why your boot is slower
<DKcross> nos..
<DKcross> Amaranth,  please, understand me
<gogereaver> sence i dont count the time to take my bios to start
<gogereaver> i count from grub
<DKcross> i was clean installing in alpha 4, alpha 5, alpha 6.beta
<DKcross> even change
<Amaranth> DKcross: In that case I don't know what to tell you
<Amaranth> DKcross: There is no spot in there were your boot stalls, it just takes a long time
<gogereaver> if you got a slow hdd that might be slowing things down
<iflema> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Amaranth> DKcross: "Before my patch, we silently didn't allocate the BARs.  Now we print a message."
<iflema> lol
<Amaranth> DKcross: So this "problem" was always there, it just didn't give a message before
<iflema> sorry all.... but im not really
<gogereaver> have you seen the test animated boot splash people are working on
<iflema> lol
<gogereaver> custom themes for 9.10 are gonna be crazy
<gogereaver> dint fell to bad 9.04 took forever to boot off my ssd
<gogereaver> only in the beta did they fix that
<webbb821> ok one last question but this one is buggin me  i filled out a bug report about empathy a few weeks ago and i keep getting thes emails with all the info from my bug report from differant people but every email is the same
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DKcross> Amaranth,  well thanks for your help
<DanaG> there's all my bootcharts; it takes rather too long for my liking.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Some painful disk thrashing there
<DanaG> Yeah.  I'm not sure why.
<Amaranth> (the green line is always on the bottom)
<Amaranth> Terribly seek times and little on disk cache?
<DanaG> The drive itself is pretty fast -- linear reads are about 70-80 megabytes per second.
<webbb821> i need to inastaLL telepathy-butterfly 0.5.1 in order to fix empathy where can i get 0.5.1
<DanaG> ST9250421AS
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148364
<gogereaver> wow thats it
<DanaG> interesting... I may wanna' stick my old Hitachi 7K200-200 back in the thing.
<Amaranth> hmm, my last bootchart is from the 30th
<gogereaver> even my slow ssd can do 500mb easy
<Amaranth> DanaG: seek time is 4.17ms
<gogereaver> ok maybe 250mb
<Amaranth> Should be pretty good
<gogereaver> if its thrasiing that normaly means a memery issue
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Not on boot
<gogereaver> being its using x at boot now maybe
<Amaranth> On boot it's thrashing because it's trying to load about 2GB of stuff from what appears to be a fragmented disk
<Amaranth> 205 updates!
<gogereaver>  is that posable
<Amaranth> oh, they flushed the queue
<DanaG> hmm, would re-customizing a fresh install give me a fast boot again?
<gogereaver> i thought linux did a good job of not fragmenting
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Only if you keep the disk less than 80% full
<Amaranth> get over 80% and it starts fragmenting pretty bad
<Amaranth> get over 90% and it's over
<gogereaver> oh
<DanaG> ah, mine's been to 99% full before; now it's better.
<DanaG> Perhaps that's why.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Massive fragmentation
<DanaG> Root is currently 89% full.
<DanaG> And home is 96% full.
<Amaranth> DanaG: _Massive_ fragmentation
<gogereaver> there you have it
<DanaG> ah.
<gogereaver> that means spaw is at the sloest point
<Amaranth> Think FAT32 after 6 months of heavy use fragmented
<gogereaver> swap
<Amaranth> No, swap is a separate partition
<gogereaver> yea but if he made it on a near full disk
<gogereaver> its gonna be at the end
<DanaG> hmm, I may want to offload the partition (that is, copy it elsewhere), and then wipe and restore.
<DanaG> I do have backups.
<Amaranth> What that actually means is every sector you need to read to load a file is a seek
<Amaranth> DanaG: If you copy it all somewhere else you can "defrag" but copying it back
<Amaranth> s/but/by/
<Amaranth> wipe the disk first, of course
<DanaG> yeah.  And make the partitions bigger.  I'll have to lose my directly-bootable Jaunty partition, though -- will offload it elsewhere.
<Amaranth> eh, who needs jaunty?
<gogereaver> or put in your other hdd
<DKcross> Amaranth,  is a bug? see http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/32238/
<gogereaver> use it
<Amaranth> DKcross: It's a bug that has been there for some time
<Amaranth> DKcross: It was only noticed because it prints a message now
<DKcross> i was this problem with jaunty, when i compile my  kernel xx.31
<Amaranth> DKcross: Yes
<webbb821> i  need to install telepathy-butterfly from the terminal whats the command fdor that
<Amaranth> DKcross: But the problem exists in the jaunty kernel too, it just doesn't print a message for it
<DKcross> Amaranth, ok, but what is the problem with my usplash?
<DKcross> i thinks is about this
<Amaranth> DKcross: usplash has been disabled
<Amaranth> No one gets usplash anymore
<webbb821> i already have the deb file but  getdeb isnt working so i need to istall the deb threw the terminal
<gogereaver> yea they use x as there splash screen now
<DKcross> mm mmm nop.. today install karmic in more five computers
<gogereaver> and i aruldy forgot what they call it
<DKcross> first start usplash, next xsplash
<DKcross> next gdm
<DKcross> next xsplash
<Amaranth> DKcross: You only see usplash if you have an encrypted partition or it needs to do a fsck on the disk
<Amaranth> If you see it any other time that is a bug, you should not be seeing usplash any more
<gogereaver> hehe xsplash is alot more powerfull
<gogereaver> have 3d right off the start
<gogereaver> gonna be some fancy custom ones
<Amaranth> What I find amusing is that when someone brought up the idea of an X-based splash before they were told "if X is started I'm showing a login screen"
<Amaranth> gah
<Amaranth> libwebkit-1.0-2-dbg is 117MB :/
<gogereaver> lol who said x would = login screen
<gogereaver> guess they never herd of xinit
<Amaranth> gogereaver: The guy that wrote usplash
<Amaranth> err, upstart
<gogereaver> or level  run mode
<Amaranth> The guy who wrote upstart
<gogereaver> level 5
<Amaranth> gogereaver: No no, he meant in the Ubuntu boot process
<gogereaver> i knoe
<Amaranth> If we're far enough along in the boot to start X he wanted it to be showing gdm
<Amaranth> And it does but gdm now takes so long to start it needs a splash screen
<Amaranth> That's the real reason for xsplash
<gogereaver> well they just streamlined it
<gogereaver> it still does
<Amaranth> If gdm still started faster we'd just show gdm
<Amaranth> but gdm is now a full gnome session
<Amaranth> gnome-session, gnome-panel, metacity, etc
<gogereaver> no idea why he thought that
<DKcross> any here is testing karmic with Acer Aspire One?
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Because he knows what he is talking about?
<gogereaver> xinit it then start gdm
<gogereaver> probly what they du
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<gogereaver> do
<Amaranth> No
<Amaranth> gdm is a gnome session now
<Amaranth> xsplash is started by gnome-session when gdm starts loading
<gogereaver> well whatever order
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Just stop
<gogereaver> so xsplash is a prelaoder
<gogereaver> makes sence
<Amaranth> I don't want to explain the entire boot process or argue with someone else
<Amaranth> If that's what you think then fine
<Amaranth> When a momma grub2 and a daddy initramfs love each other very much... the system boots
<DanaG> hmm, if gdm used compiz, would the real compiz then load faster?
<Amaranth> DanaG: Sure, but gdm would load slower
<Amaranth> gdm would be the one to pull the compiz xml files into the disk cache
<DanaG> ah, and it would affect all users, not just those with compiz enabled.
<Amaranth> DanaG: The gdm gnome session isn't reused for the user, it quits and a new gnome-session is started for the user
<Amaranth> So gnome-panel and etc all have to load again
<Amaranth> They load a little faster because they're in the disk cache though
<webbb821> is there anyway to get ctrl alt backspace to work in karmic
<gogereaver> sounds ineffencent
<gogereaver> load it all one time
<Amaranth> gogereaver: That's why we're probably scrapping it for lucid
<Amaranth> Dunno exactly what the plans there are but it apparently involved a very customized gdm
<DanaG> how can I tell my fragmentation?  the fibmap.pl doesn't stop at filesystem boundaries.
<gogereaver> heh ununtu 10
<DanaG> karmic-root: clean, 385459/786864 files, 2680431/3146724 blocks (check after next mount)
<Amaranth> gogereaver: You can't load it all only once, the gdm versions are running as the gdm user
<Amaranth> DanaG: If your partitions are that full the fragmentation is "omg kill me"
<gogereaver> wouldent it just be a matter or switching out users
<gogereaver> rather then a reload
<Amaranth> You can't do that
<gogereaver> yet
<DanaG> Hmm, if once I remake the partitions, I do just cp -a, then will it defrag the stuff?
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Sure lets rewrite the way the way the system works entirely to get something less secure just to save a couple seconds
<gogereaver> lol
<gogereaver> you jusy said lucid
<Amaranth> But it wouldn't actually save anything since users have their own configuration
<gogereaver> would be more effcent
<Amaranth> gogereaver: Except in this case system means kernel
<Amaranth> DanaG: Yeah, when you cp them back over it'll write them in order
<Amaranth> DanaG: Using extents too :)
<DanaG> hmm, on the backup drive itself, is there any use converting ext3 to ext4?
<gogereaver> k going to sleep enjoy
<Amaranth> DanaG: Probably not
<bullgard4> "As part of our boot performance work, we have now transitioned to Upstart. If you are testing on your primary machine, we strongly suggest having an Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD available, or creating an Alpha 5 USB startup disk before doing an upgrade." <- What is a USB startup disk?
<DanaG> ugh, copying ntfs-3g to ntfs-3g is going dog-slow.
<DanaG> 3 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> And it's bogging down the rest of the system.
<arand> bullgard4: from th system admin menu...
<bullgard4> arand: I do not understand your answer. Can you elaborate.
<arand> bullgard4: or just run usb-creator... it's just a livecd... on a shtick
<Amaranth> d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs
<Amaranth> This...seems broken
<Amaranth> /var/log/gdm/.gvfs is so locked down root can't even see it
<arand> bullgard4: system menu, administration, usb startup disk creator
<DanaG> that's not locked-down; that's just broken.
<DanaG> transport endpoint disconnected, or something.
<Amaranth> $ sudo chown root:root /var/lib/gdm/.gvfs
<Amaranth> chown: cannot access `/var/lib/gdm/.gvfs': Permission denied
<arand> Amaranth: currupted file, fsck-time?
<Amaranth> Or apparmor
<DanaG> check "mount".
<Amaranth> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /var/lib/gdm/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=gdm)
<bullgard4> arand: Ah. Now I got what you mean. - Thank you.
<DanaG> 2.8 megabytes per second -- ntfs-3g fail.
 * Amaranth knows what to do
<Amaranth> $ sudo -u gdm chown root:root /var/lib/gdm/.gvfs
<Amaranth> chown: changing ownership of `/var/lib/gdm/.gvfs': Function not implemented
 * Amaranth giggles
<DanaG> It seriously takes less time to reboot to windows, copy the files, and then reboot back to Linux, than it does to copy in Linux.
<DanaG> That is, for big files.
<Amaranth> DanaG: It's faster in OS X, I think
<Amaranth> and it's using MacFUSE and ntfs-3g
<Amaranth> Wow, I can't change the permissions on this directory at all
<Amaranth> Even with sudo -u gdm
<Amaranth> It just silently fails
<XiXaQ> have anyone tried xdmcp in karmic yet?
<Chazz> So, I'm guessing there's no support for Karmic?
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> I can't wait until the new version of Ubuntu comes out
<WIGGMPk> Chazz what exactly do you mean no support?
 * mattwj2002 dances
<darthanubis> !hi | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Chazz> as in, no 'crap i broke something' support
<WIGGMPk> Chazz would you expect it? its not a stable release
<arand> Chazz: We're all volounteers..
<DanaG> 2 megabytes per second!  woot.
<DanaG> woot as in fail.
<DKcross> i cant see the usplash whe ubuntu is booting
<DKcross> only see  process
<durt> Chazz, this is the channel to ask about KK
<Chazz> durt, ya.
<mattwj2002> I am going to try 9.10 in vmware
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> 9.10 beta I mean :)
<arand> DKcross: yea, i haven't had usplash on boot for ages, works on shutdown though...
<DKcross> arand,  but in other computers
<DKcross> first start usplash like this
<bjsnider> usplash has been deprecated in favour of xsplash
<DKcross> arand, http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910usplash-large_010.jpg
<mattwj2002> bjsnider what is the different between usplash and xsplash?
<DanaG> ugh, it's been saying "8 minutes left" for 8 minutes or so.
<DKcross> yes bjsnider  but. both are working in other computers
<DKcross> mattwj2002,  xsplash works with X
<bjsnider> xsplash is actually starting the x server before starting your session, during boot
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<mattwj2002> :)
<NoelJB> coincidentally, I'm currently defragging two xfs volumes.  ext4 is NOT in my future until bug 321528 is marked Fix Released.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in e2fsprogs "ext4 defrag / defragment tool in Jaunty - include" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<Amaranth> DKcross: You're not supposed to see usplash
<Amaranth> DKcross: Come on, I've told you this
<DanaG> 01 3456789AaBbCcDdEeFfGgHhIiJjKkLlMmNnOoPpQqRrSsTtUuVvWwXxYyZz
<DanaG> argh, slashexec loses stuff.
<Amaranth> DKcross: When you don't believe the developers you should probably find a different distro
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook  .6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct   11:06:40 UTC  009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bjsnider> NoelJB, i'd go with ext4 over xfs. defragmentation is irrelevant
<WIGGMPk> Amarath thats not really necessary
<arand> Amaranth: so the white ubuntu logo is only supposed to be present on shutdown (that's not usplash then?)
<DanaG> Not when your partition is as massively fragmented as mine is.
<WIGGMPk> Amaranth: thats not really necessary
<bjsnider> ext4 doesn't fragment
<DanaG> try my bootcharts...
<bjsnider> it preallocates
<Amaranth> arand: Right, it should be visible on shutdown (and yes, that's usplash)
<DKcross> Amaranth,  do you have any distro?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts
<DanaG> yes, it's been up to 90% full, and higher.
<DKcross> if you are developer ok, but what is you power?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, my performance figures beg to differ with you (at least on xfs and defrag).  And keep in mind that my avg file size for the files I care about is > 10GB.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: All filesystems fragment
<DKcross> respect please.. i have any problems in my computer with karmic i'm not lier
<bjsnider> yeah, but that's not what i mean
<DanaG> ata5: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0xe frozen
<Amaranth> DKcross: But you're not listening to me either
<Amaranth> DKcross: Do you want me to find you the changelog entry?
<bjsnider> NoelJB, have you ever tried to delete a file that big on an xfs drive?
<DKcross> Amaranth,  nop
<DKcross> but, i haver other five HP desktop computer
<DKcross> and today installed karmic
<NoelJB> bjsnider, of course.  did several of them today.
<DKcross> and in this case
<bjsnider> NoelJB, it took forever and chewed up a bunch of cpu power
<DKcross> they are booting firts with usplash, next, xsplash, next gdm, and next xsplash
<NoelJB> bjsnider, not here.  would be interesting to know why our experiences differ.
<DKcross> first screen is <Amaranth> DKcross: When you don't believe the developers you should probably find a different distro
<DKcross> ups
<DKcross> Amaranth,  first http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910usplash-large_010.jpg
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I do most of my work in VMware.  I have many very large vmdk files, and performance for that sort of file is the most important.
<bjsnider> xfs has known problems with deleting large files
<DanaG> I get text-mode, xsplash, gdm, xsplash, gdmwall, mywall
<Amaranth> DKcross: http://pastie.org/640987
<DanaG> so yeah, it goes back to gdm wallpaper for a moment before showing my wallpaper.
<Amaranth> DKcross: That's a screenshot from shutdown
<bjsnider> DanaG, that's exactly what i get here
<DKcross> Amaranth, please, respect to me, i only have problems, I'm not dummie ok?
<Amaranth> DKcross: Your problem is not the fact that usplash doesn't start. This is what I'm trying to tell you.
<DKcross> I'm not here lying
<bjsnider> DanaG, how fast does your boot happen from text mode to the finished desktop?
<DanaG> Mine takes a long time.. check my bootcharts.
<DanaG> Count "nautilus running" as usable desktop.
<bjsnider> yeah, that's fine
<Amaranth> DKcross: You're here saying something is broken that isn't supposed to work.
<WRdHat_> aqui
<WRdHat_> q ondas aki stoy
<DKcross> are two things diferents
<bjsnider> Amaranth, maybe he means xsplash
<DKcross> WRdHat_,  english
<WRdHat_> sorry
<DKcross> Amaranth,  ok, this my friend  WRdHat_  , in his computer works like... first usplash, second xsplash, login screen and other time xsplash
<WIGGMPk> I know this is for support.. but anyone have a take on upgrading to beta now?
<DKcross> i'm not lying here..
<Amaranth> DKcross: But you aren't listening either
<Amaranth> DKcross: It is his system that is malfunctioning, not yours
<DKcross> Amaranth, first a black screen...with ubuntu logo rigth?
<Amaranth> no
<NoelJB> DKcross, for those of us who haven't been following your problem(s), can you summarize?
<Amaranth> It should be a black screen, some text, then the logo with the progress bar
<Amaranth> NoelJB: He thinks a line printed by the kernel is slowing his system down and that his system is broken because usplash isn't starting
<DKcross> Amaranth, ok, but are two things diferents!
<Amaranth> NoelJB: But the warning printed by the kernel is for a problem that existed in jaunty too, the kernel just didn't warn about it
<WRdHat_> 	 I get my first black screen
<Amaranth> NoelJB: And since we're trying to get rid of all that text other things happen but don't say anything so it looks like it stalled on that line
<WRdHat_> then the second load screen where the bar
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ah.  I don't have splash on my boot.  just quiet.  I like seeing the messages scroll by and see what is happening.
<Amaranth> WRdHat_: Does the black screen have a white ubuntu logo on it?
<DKcross> NoelJB, well are two problems .. first "bar 06"
<NoelJB> and the code hasn't been working to show me the messages on the splash display.
<WRdHat_> yes
<Amaranth> WRdHat_: You have cryptsetup installed
<Amaranth> Problem solved
<Amaranth> DKcross: Install cryptsetup, it'll fix all your problems
<DKcross> Amaranth, ?
<WRdHat_> the first screen is the black
<Amaranth> cryptsetup installs the trigger that makes usplash come up on boot even if you don't use it for encrypted partitions
<WRdHat_> i should install cryptsetup??
<DKcross> but, i cant belive then.. if i say no?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, is that being installed by default now?  I see that on a VM to which I had done a fresh install.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I don't think so
<Amaranth> Maybe they fixed cryptsetup to not do that anymore :)
<bjsnider> if it's automatic why doesn't the other guy have it
<DKcross> Amaranth,  good idea, but i think this not solution
<Amaranth> DKcross: It'll give you usplash
<Amaranth> DKcross: But the bar 6 thing is NOTABUG
<DKcross> is  not import for me
<Amaranth> jaunty had the same "problem" it just didn't tell you about it
<DKcross> the usplash
<DKcross> but is a problem
<DKcross> i think is good report this bug
<Amaranth> Your boot being slower than jaunty is unfortunate but so is mine so no sympathy from me
<WRdHat_> the usplash is the problem??
<DKcross> or if you think or you say, this no bug ok
<arand> Amaranth: usplash has simply been deemed redundant in the boot speed race? There will be a period of black screen instead until xsplash fires up?
<Amaranth> arand: Right, we're trying to get xsplash to start ASAP
<Amaranth> arand: Ideally almost instantly on a SSD and after a couple seconds on HDD
<gsevil> after update to 9.10, my screen resolution is only 1024x768, someone help me pls
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I thought that starting xsplash early required kvm
<Amaranth> KMS
<bjsnider> gsevil, which graphics card?
<NoelJB> yes, thanks.  :-)
<Amaranth> And yes, KMS does help shave a couple seconds off because X doesn't have to set the mode
<gsevil> bjsnider: ati 200m
<arand> Amaranth: ok, I always assumed that the
<NoelJB> Amaranth, any idea if/when KMS will be nvidia supported?
<bjsnider> kms is a different driver. xsplash uses the actual graphics driver
<Amaranth> Right now the kernel is setting a silly mode then X is setting the right one which wastes time
<gsevil> bjsnider: ati express 1100
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Never, they'd have to open source their driver to add support for it
<bjsnider> NoelJB, not unless nouveau creates a kms driver
<bjsnider> wait, they did
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I have little expectation for nouveau.
<bjsnider> use the nouveau driver and you'll have kms
<gsevil> bjsnider: here is my xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/285135/
<bjsnider> nouveau is in decent shape
<NoelJB> I'd rather that my system worked properly than shave a few seconds off a boot.
<arand> Amaranth: ok, I've read quite a bit about it, but still hadn't understood that the white logo was meant just for shutdown :)
<NoelJB> bjsnider, too bad we can't use nouveau at boot, and switch to the real driver.
<bjsnider> gsevil, Radeon Xpress 200M
<bjsnider> NoelJB, someday nouveau will be the preferred nvidia driver
<NoelJB> bjsnider, before the Rio Olympics?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I'm thinking Ubuntu 10.10 :)
<gsevil> bjsnider: yes, it is, and in xorg log, there is no VESA mode for 1280x800, what's the problem
<NoelJB> z\
<NoelJB> a
<NoelJB> z
<NoelJB> <<sigh>> fat fingers
<bjsnider> gsevil, it looks like you're using the vesa driver. try switching to the radeon driver
<bjsnider> NoelJB, yes, i'd say before then
<NoelJB> Amaranth, so a year from now.  and do you expect it to be better than the real driver by then, or just acceptable?
<bjsnider> everything falls into place when they get the gallium work done
<DanaG> Right now, on old hardware at least, nouveau is better than nvidia... by "old hardware" I mean gf4mx.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I'm pretty sure it'll blow the nvidia driver away for 2D (just like the ati driver does vs fglrx)
<DanaG> nvidia binary: *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault*
<gsevil> bjsnider: is radeon driver open source too, 'cause since 9.04 ati did't support my graphic card anymore
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I doubt 3D will ever get past 80% of the performance of the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> actually nouveau is already very good on everything except 3d
<DanaG> And suspend-to-RAM.
<WRdHat_> ???
<bjsnider> ok, you sghould never do that
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Yeah, it already blows the nvidia driver away for 2D :)
<NoelJB> Without suspend-to-RAM it is a non-starter for mem.
<NoelJB> s/mem/me/
<WRdHat_> exactly
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Well mjg59 is supposed to be working on that...
<Amaranth> NoelJB: And KMS helps
<bjsnider> unless i had ECC ram, i wouldn't suspend to it
<NoelJB> Well, I have a lot of respect for Matt :-)
<bjsnider> NoelJB, try the fedora live nouveau testing image that was released a few weeks ago. it's cool
<NoelJB> Amaranth, but since compiz leverages 3D, doesn't that make nouveau less than ideal for compiz?
<DanaG> hmm, last time I tried compiz on a self-built nouveau on the 4MX... it actually worked..... until a new window opened, and it crashed.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Yeah but compiz also doesn't need much performance
<DanaG> But in the absence of new windows, it worked.
<NoelJB> DanaG, yes, but we're talking a year or two from now.
<Amaranth> See, they're getting close :)
<DanaG> No pixel shaders, though -- that's nvidia's pathetic-ness.
<DanaG> Because apparently 1+1=4.  MX.
<DanaG> (that is, the 4 MX is really a 2.)
<bjsnider> gallium will fix the 3d problems eventually
<durt> hey folks, any one else lose uhf on a philips saa713x tuner card with recent updates?
<NoelJB> By the time 2011 rolls around, who knows what I'll have for a GPU.  :-)
 * DanaG plans to stick with ATI.
<DanaG> At least fglrx lets you use xrandr.
<DKcross> NoelJB,  i have this problem, i know this a past problem, but you know what is a really problem ? http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/32238/
<DanaG> I plug in an HDMI display, it automatically, instantly switches to clone mode at the right resolution for the thing.
<DKcross> before start karmic shows like 20 seconds or more,
<NoelJB> DKcross, isn't that the one that everyone's been saying is meaningless?  I see several of those at boot time.  Doesn't appear to affect performance.
<DKcross> next karmic boot, for 5 - 9 seconds
<NoelJB> actually, no.  I see something similar.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Heck not even intel is going that for me
<DanaG> mmm, a new low for ntfs-3g: 655 kilobytes per second.
<DanaG> SATA should never, ever be that slow.
<Amaranth> DanaG: I have to open up gnome-display-properties then it automatically extends my desktop
<NoelJB> the new message that I see since the upstart changes is that /dev/null is missing.  seems that something is trying to use it before it exists.
<DanaG> hmm, check in gconf... there are some plugins not enabled by default.
<bjsnider> DanaG, it doesn't dot hat in windows, switch to clone mode automatically like that
<Amaranth> DanaG: iirc gnome-settings-daemon also sets up a hotkey for this
<DanaG> apps/gnome-settings-daemon/
<DanaG> hmm, Vista does that for me, even on nvidia.  Or rather, switches to clone, and then asks you what you want.
<NoelJB> DanaG, huh?  I can use xrandr.  What can't?
<bjsnider> the second you plug it in?
<gsevil> bjsnider: thanks, i use radeon driver and it's work well
<DanaG> Or about 1-2 seconds later.
<bjsnider> NoelJB, you cannot rotate the screen
<DanaG> Close enough to be subjectively not slow.
<bjsnider> they haven't added xrandr 1.2 support yet
<NoelJB> bjsnider, oh, ok.  I sometimes use it for resolution change.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Every plugin is enabled for me except xrdb (which you really don't want)
<DanaG> what's xrdb?
<Amaranth> DanaG: It reads your GTK+ theme settings and generates some config plain old xlib apps use to set their colors
<Amaranth> DanaG: But to do so it uses cpp (C preprocessor) which is a bit... slow
<DanaG> oh yeah, by the way, I'm on fglrx.
<Amaranth> DanaG: So unless you plan on using xcdroast any time soon you don't need it :)
<DanaG> or xterm (Xilinx tools won't use gnome-terminal), since non-dpi-scaled text is tiny.
<DanaG> But I just edited the .Xresource file myself.
<bjsnider> NoelJB, nvidia is mainly concerned with their workstation customers, and what the needs of those people are. so you'll find the drivers work particularly well for those types of workloads and tasks
<Moc> switch to empathy seem a bad idea so far, too many issues with it
<bjsnider> it's never possible to satisfy a linux enthusiast
<Amaranth> Yeah, nvidia is wicked fast and stable for 3D modeling and CUDA
<Moc> also, vlc playback doesn't disable screen saver
<Amaranth> But they do the least work possible for desktop use cases
<NoelJB> Moc, so install pidgin  :-)
<bjsnider> Amaranth, see last message for why
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I know why, was just explaining the different use cases a bit more
<Moc> NoelJB: Too much trouble, it already with 9.04 ;)
<Moc> with more user, empathy might be on for 10.04
<NoelJB> Moc, so if you don't want pidgin, why knock empathy?
<Moc> NoelJB: because Im having issues with empathy rightnow, Im not against it, just say it not ready
<arand> Moc: I'm guessing you wouldn't want to put in new an relatively untested apps in an LTS hmm?
<Moc> and I got a gdb process hang now after empthy crashed
<Moc> 9.10 is not LTS I hope ?
<NoelJB> no, 10.04 is LTS
<bjsnider> it isn't
<Moc> ha k fiouf
<arand> Moc: nope, but 10.04 is supposed to be..
<Moc> by 10.04 those issues might be fixed
<mattwj2002> I can't wait until Gnome 3.0
<mattwj2002> :D
<arand> hence it's probably better to stick in empathy now rtather than later...
<Moc> yep, but it why I'll stick to 9.04 for the moment.  I use ubuntu 17h/24h
<arand> I have a vague fear that gnome3 will be my que to find another DE, for a couple of release cycles...
<NoelJB> Moc, good luck.  jaunty has never worked for me.  kernel traps all too often.  karmic has been stabler from the first alpha than jaunty.  I keep testing to see if it ever gets fixed, but nope.
<Moc> 9.04 been stable since... april ;)
<mattwj2002> ubuntu 9.04 has been kind of buggy for me
<mattwj2002> I am upgrading to it right now
<NoelJB> mattwj2002, why, since karmic is almost ready for release?
<Amaranth> mattwj2002: 3.0 won't be in 10.04 and the only new part is gnome-shell
<arand> Yea, solid, although 9.04 has started to kernel panic form me on shurdown, for some reason or other
<Moc> Maybe Im just used to the issues and learn to live with it
<Amaranth> mattwj2002: But you can't use compiz with gnome-shell...
<chris_> what is the easiest way to update 9.04 to 9.1
<mattwj2002> I am upgrading to 9.04 because I want to try the newest pidgin
<mattwj2002> it has voice and video function
<Moc> I do have kernel panic when someone get near my computer with an evil Apple USB product... but except that it fine
<mattwj2002> :)
<NoelJB> arand, I wonder if you have one of the newer issues I saw.  I have to turn my WIFI radio off (kill switch) and then shutdown jaunty.  If I do that, it prevents that particular kernel trap.
<Amaranth> Moc: Sorry, I guess I should remove the code that checks the Vendor ID and panics if it finds apple
 * DanaG will NEVAIRE give up compiz.
 * NoelJB LOL @ Amaranth 
<Amaranth> DanaG: Right on
 * Amaranth hugs DanaG
<mattwj2002> hehe
<Moc> Amaranth: I actually dont mind... maybe just replace with a 10second fake kernel panic instead would do fine
<mattwj2002> at least you didn't keep in the code that does a sudo rm -rf / if it found Vendor ID of apple
<mattwj2002> ;)
<NoelJB> Amaranth, so 10.10 before Gnome 3 and compiz?
<chu_> Jaunty doesn't support my acpi readings out of the box (Jaunty on 2.6.30 here), but hopefully Karmic will - I'm thinking of upgrading to 9.10 beta .. I have a separate /home partition (though, I also have a 500gb hdd here if backing up would still be wisest move), does anyone ave any documentation on doing an update? This is my only computer, so I'll probably have to write stuff down (just in case somethng goes bad)
<arand> NoelJB: intriguing, I'll try that, I've just set up the framebuffer so I'll be albe to have a peek at the shutdown messages and/or panics
<Moc> I disable compiz now... I like the effect, but is too slow with multiple windows open..
<mattwj2002> so 9.10 will have the gnome-shell?
<DanaG> I use dream/sidekick open close for regular windows, vacuum for menus, and lamp for minimize/unminimize.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you'll give up compiz for mutter
<XiXaQ> why am I being forwarded to help.ubuntu.com when I try to file a bug on karmic?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: In 10.10 it'll be a fight between Gnome 3.0 and compiz
<DanaG> No, mutter's animations sucked last time I tried it.
<bjsnider> mattwj2002, it does have gnome-shell
<DanaG> Shrink to the middle even on minimize... makes no sense.
<mattwj2002> sweet
<mattwj2002> :D
<DanaG> Minimizing should NOT be the same as closing!
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Sure, let's replace compiz with something slower and buggier
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I was assuming that the goal is to have Gnome 3.0 work with compiz.  No?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: No
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Upstream is shutting us out completely
<DanaG> That's bull.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, why?!?!
<NoelJB> That seems rather nasty.
 * Dr_Willis liked Metisse.
<DanaG> I've always been taught that tying stuff that should be separate, together too tightly, is bad coding style.
<bjsnider> mutter replaces compiz
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Because they believe the only way to provide a good interface is to merge the window manager and the panel
<Amaranth> NoelJB: What they really mean is the only way to do their worthless sidebar UI is to merge the two
<bjsnider> very much like apple
<DanaG> Oh, and I could click the "Applications" button about 20 times before it actually finished the animation.
<DanaG> Yeah, you can't replace Apple's WM, period.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: mutter is slower and buggier than compiz and you have to use javascript to write plugins for it :P
<NoelJB> <<sigh>> Like I give a rat's behind about their sidebar?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: and it requires 3D which is why we probably won't have gnome-shell in Ubuntu
<Moc> I ratter go back to windows than use macosx
<DanaG> Same here!
<Amaranth> Not in the default install anyway
<Amaranth> OS X is pretty nice, actually
<bjsnider> i have no problem with it because i use a driver that provides 3d
<DanaG> hey, try to resize the upper-left side of a window.
<DanaG> Oh wait, you can't.
<DanaG> oh, and press home and end keys.... nope, they don't work.
<Moc> Amaranth: It force the user to do it 1 way...  I rarely see mac user with different interface
<bjsnider> Amaranth, are you mark shuttleworth?
<Moc> I want my file/edit/... in my windows.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: No...
<bjsnider> praising osx like you are...
<Moc> so when I work with multiple screen, I don't need to switch screen to acces my options
<NoelJB> bjsnider, you do realize that you can query people's IDs, don't you?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: He started praising OS X after I sent him my resume praising it ;)
<bjsnider> i was trying to make a joke
<NoelJB> bjsnider, ah, ok
<DanaG> at least in firefox and safari address bar, and such.
<Dr_Willis> Its all been downhill since C64 Geos. :P
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Literally, I sent him my CV with a little bit about OS X in the cover letter then the next day he says almost the same thing in an interview :P
<Amaranth> At that point I thought I had the job for sure...
<bjsnider> Amaranth, you must have made an impression because he's been using every new distro as an opportunity to introduce some new feature that osx has
<bjsnider> this time around it's fast boot times
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I believe I said OS X users were willing to ignore a lot of the many problems of OS X because it looks good
<Moc> One thing that I like, is the default theme have the console in black/grey output, like the icon representing it ;)
<bjsnider> oh, i see. how deft
<bjsnider> the apple slaves i know can't see any flaws
<Moc> s/I like/I would like/g
<DanaG> oh, and on my mom's iMac, Safari always always always resets itself to 4x6 photo paper setting.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: But stretched out to a paragraph or two
<DanaG> Every damn time you go to print.
<DanaG> I just have her use Firefox instead.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Every app in OS X does that
<DanaG> No, Safari was even worse...
<Moc> I have issues with printing in 9.04 that enveloppe were print in the wrong direction
<Amaranth> DanaG: My grandpa couldn't print photos for 18 months because I couldn't figure out how to change it back to 4x6 borderless on the photo tray
<DanaG> I'd create a Letter profile set to Letter paper, and then choose that profile.... and it would still say "4x6 photo".
<DanaG> I wish there were a Photoshop Elements for Linux... honestly, it would work far better, judging from the troubles we've had.
<Moc> anyway, there is alot of little stuff that could make ubuntu cleaner for me, and my accounting lady who I force ubuntu uppon her ;)
<Amaranth> Moc: papercuts project
<Amaranth> 100 every release
<Moc> Amaranth: Im too lazy to fill out bug reports, and when I do, they get look at months latter ;)
<DanaG> OOh, 65535 Bytes per second.
<DanaG> NTFS-3G really does suck.
<Moc> I now I either just complaint in irc channels and hope someone is borred and want to fix it, I try to fix it myself or I endure the issue ;)
<bjsnider> note to self: "DanaG doesn't dig ntfs-3g"
<arand> Hmm, I think like they should do a "Fyfty mortal wounds" project as well...
<DanaG> It's taking literally hours to copy a file that should've taken 1/2 hour, tops.
<arand> *Fifty.
<Moc> It like for ubuntu server, I wanted to switch all my infrastructure to it, but it seem the gcc compiler mod and gdb mod are bad and not recommended for server use.
 * DanaG votes to replace all of the gnome devs' cars with all exactly the same model of car.
<DanaG> See, you don't need choice!
<omegamormegil> I just installed the Karmic UNR beta and I get stuck in an endless reboot loop when the computer tries to boot.  I didn't see a bug report.  Anybody else hear of this problem?
<NoelJB> DanaG, perhaps, but NTFS is the only file system we have that supports > 2GB files and can be exchanged with another OS.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you could always use the k desktop environment
<NoelJB> DanaG, how big is this file?  I copy 50GB in less time than that.
<arand> DanaG: And make their carparks designed so you end up parking on top of others...
<DanaG> 5.9 gigs.
<bjsnider> NoelJB, ext3 is supported with a driver in windows
<Moc> Also it weird, I'm trying to work with evolution (and will probably not continue try it), and I just notice the cancel icon is used for delete... weird
<NoelJB> bjsnider, oh, yeah.  great.  I'll remember that when I'm in a meeting and need to provide files.  ;-)
<DanaG> oh, and now Apple has their own HFS+ driver for Windows.
<DanaG> But Linux won't do hfs+ journaling.
<bjsnider> hfs+  is horrible
<bjsnider> all apple users hate it
<Moc> I don't hear much love for it neither
<chris_> will amarok work on 9.1? it is giving me an error
<dtchen> for those of you dist-upgrading right now, be aware of bug 441936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441936 in wvstreams "Please sync wvstreams 4.6-2 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441936
<Amaranth> chris_: Try again monday
<chris_> what is happening then?
<NoelJB> is there an HFS+ file system driver for us?
<DanaG> well, when SATA is being slower than a serial port..... yeah, that's failure.
<arand> DanaG: Although it can be argued that Gnome's way of doing things is liek ensuring that every car has a steering wheel, and not a joystick/arowwkeys/mouse/footsense -control :)
<DanaG> And all the knobs and gauges in exactly the same place, too.
<DanaG> That's the problem.
 * Moc back to his PBX work
<arand> Since rather than putting all the knobs and gauges in the same place... they just remove them.
<arand> Getting late, starting to rant, good night.
<webbb82> there must have jjust been a big update i already installed the karmiic beta and it just  did 174 new updates
<vigo_> webbb82: I think there was, I am on Karmic Development and just checked, got a bunch.
<vigo_> I thought that NM was being replaced , but am uncertain as to when or why.
<Xgates> say I'm reading this for Karmic and Macbook pro:
<Xgates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic?highlight=%28%28MacBookPro5-5|Karmic%29%29
<ryanprior> So... I tried Karmic, and my wireless and sound don't work. :-(
<Xgates> under the Keyboard Functions section it says pommed doesn't recognize Macbook Po 5,5 yet and to install the nvidia source and glk 190, what the heck is glk 190?
<ryanprior> (they work on Ubuntu 8.10, my current distro)
<vigo> Xgates: That is also in Jaunty.
<Xgates> what is this glk 190 I can't find this to install
<Xgates> on that URL I posted in the keyboard functions section it says this:
<Xgates> (after installing nvidia_bl_dkms) F1/F2, dimming the LCD brightness (need to install nvidia kernel source and glk 190) pommed doesn't recognize Macbook Po 5,5 yet.
<vigo> Xgates: Are you using jaunty in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Voss> ryan, do your wireless and sound work in jaunty?
<httpdss> hi, im having problems with my existing user after upgrade from jaunty. after entering password, gnome starts to load and after 2 or 3 seconds hundreds of nautilus windows start to open. i created a new user and this problem cant be reproduced with the new user. to solve this i have to switch to tty1 and do "killall nautilus" until it says "no process running" ... strange... anybody having same issue ? or have an idea on how to solve it ?
<Xgates> for the mactel ppa I added these in:
<Xgates> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main
<Xgates> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main
<vigo> Xgates: That is what I just sorta understood from that.
<Xgates> vigo you said ----> <vigo> Xgates: Are you using jaunty in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Xgates> I said ---> for the mactel ppa I added these in:
<Xgates> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main
<Xgates> second line --- deb-src....
<vigo> Xgates: Yes, on the Karmic site/page it said use the jaunty in sources, one moment, trying to locate it again.
<DanaG> aah, 15 megabytes per second... that'll actually mean the transfer will actually finish.
<Xgates> vigo: ---> Package Support for Intel Macs
<Xgates> I did that :)
<Xgates> Install the modules from the MactelSupportTeam/PPA. Use jaunty in your /etc/apt/sources.list because the karmic PPA for Mactel is rather empty as of yet, and the Jaunty packages seem to work fine:
<Xgates> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main
<Xgates> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu jaunty main
<Xgates> vigo: I did that already :)
<Dr_Willis> httpdss:  you could try cleaning out most of the problem users gnome settings.. one may be causing the issue.. sunce a NEW user has no issues.
<Dr_Willis> httpdss:  but  be carefull you dont remove settings they want to keep
<Xgates> vigo: SCROLL down to ---->  Keyboard Functions
<Xgates> vigo: (after installing nvidia_bl_dkms) F1/F2, dimming the LCD brightness (need to install nvidia kernel source and glk 190) pommed doesn't recognize Macbook Po 5,5 yet.
<Xgates> vigo: WHAT is glk 190 ? That's my question :)
<vigo> Xgates: Ok, still looking, doc gave me some pain pills for my hands, so am a little slow at using peripherals.
<Xgates> lol
<Xgates> vigo: no worries I just want to know what the heck his glk 190 is to install cause I see no pkg named this anywher
<Xgates> anywhere...
<Xgates> his/this glk....
<httpdss> Dr_Willis, which could be the folder to delete in order to reset gnome settings ?? i've checked on .xsession-errors and i can see all the spwned nautilus sessions, but no clue on who's the source :S
<Dr_Willis> httpdss:  theres several of them.  .gnome*  .gtk*
<Dr_Willis> httpdss:   someof them proberly have naitulus dirs. I just tend to clean them ALL out.. but im carefull to save my transmission 'settings'
<Dr_Willis> thats the only program i got thats got any settings i worry about.
<httpdss> ;)
<Dr_Willis> I saw some url on resetting the gnome settings.. on Del.ici.ous once
<httpdss> Dr_Willis, hmm i use dropbox and if those settings are removed im fried :P
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Dr_Willis> Never used dropbox. no idea on it.
<httpdss> thx 4 link !
<Dr_Willis> backup the dirs you alter.clean..  I guess.. then restore the settings files later
<Dr_Willis> all that url does is say delete these 5 dirs.... a little extreme. :)
<Dr_Willis> not a very well done artical. :)
<httpdss> hehehe, yes very extremist approach! i'll move them to some folder and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> wow.. i just got a 'this pc chouls be scanned with our antivirus software' popup.....
<Dr_Willis> http://computer-antivirus06.com/scan1/?pid=71&engine=pHTyzjjuNDQzLjE1OC4yMDAmdGltZT0xMjUyNMkNPAhM
<Dr_Willis> gotta love fake virus alls.
<Xgates> I think I got it --->    glk    Matrix Orbital GLK graphical LCD displays
<Xgates>  
<vigo> Xgates: Did you see this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<NoelJB> Xgates, you sure you don't mean glx?
<NoelJB> Xgates, nvidia-glx-190
<Xgates> NoelJB: Well I guess it's a typo then:
<Xgates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic?highlight=%28%28MacBookPro5-5|Karmic%29%29
<Xgates>  Keyboard Functions
<vigo> I kept getting all sorta off the wall stuff using GLK
<Xgates> (after installing nvidia_bl_dkms) F1/F2, dimming the LCD brightness (need to install nvidia kernel source and glk 190) pommed doesn't recognize Macbook Po 5,5 yet.
<Xgates> vigo: where did you find this GLK pkg?
<Xgates> what name is it listed as?
<vigo> Xgates: I looked at the MacTel things. learned alot.
<DanaG> hmm, isn't policykit supposed to allow "remember authorization"?
<DanaG> And isn't the gnome policykit thingy supposed to show devicekit stuff?
<Xgates> NoelJB: so you think that's a typo, it's suppose to read glx-190?
<DanaG> For me, it does neither.
<vigo> I found a GLK mercedes benz, those are sweet looking cars.
<vigo> Somone on this forum stated that 9.10 worked OTB, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245957
<NoelJB> Xgates, seems so, from context.
<Xgates> NoelJB: the thing is there is no glx-190 Nvidia isn't that high in versions there is only 180
<NoelJB> Xgates, but bjsnider's PPA is where you'd get that.  ubuntu doesn't ship that version yet.
<NoelJB> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<vigo> Thank you NoelJB: I closed that by mistake.
<NoelJB> vigo, closed what?
<vigo> That launchpad window.
<Xgates> NoelJB: oh I thought all we needed was the Jaunty for MactelSupportTeam/PPA in the sources.list
<Xgates> that's all the Wiki says
<Xgates> hmm
<NoelJB> Xgates, <<shrug>> I don't have a MacBook.   And, FWIW, there is a new 190.36 driver, but Brandon hasn't put it in the PPA yet.
<Xgates> NoelJB: I'm just saying what the Wiki says is all, which doesn't mention any of this, that's all, out of date wiki :(
<Xgates> I guess he wrote and then forgets to add the driver hehe
<vigo> Funny stuff
<Xgates> this ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa  to your system's Software Sources, Karmic is doing something different then /etc/apt/sources.list?
<NoelJB> I still do them the same way as always.
<Xgates> but is Karmic implementing a new method?
<NoelJB> no clue.  haven't tried it.  seems something geared for newbies.
<Xgates> according to that site you just add in --->  ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<NoelJB> I don't like modifying sources.list.  I add per source files to sources.list.d/
<Xgates> oh so Karmic is going to have a simpler method for adding in
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta: "Please open bugs with the tag "ubuntu-boot-experience" on any messages you see flashed after grub loads and before the new Ubuntu Splash screen (xsplash) displays." is awkward English. Can you explain in plain English what is meant?
<Xgates> NoelJB: oh my bad the GUI 'Software Sources
<Xgates> LOL
 * Xgates bangs head
<yoota> how do i upgrade?
<gsevil> how can I config upstart? after use bum (boot up manager) my ubuntu 9.10 crash after disk check, but when I boot to recovery mode, then resume, it boot normal, but I have to run startx to get to GUI
<yoota> do i change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<yoota>  ???
<yoota> or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<hifi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:   'you see scrolling  after grub'.......   is a little clearer
<hifi> !upgrade karmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade karmic
<hifi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hifi> hm, my ubottu-fu is low
<hifi> I'm quite certain ubottu knows how to upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<Dr_Willis> and i see several messages after grub. befor xsplash :) proberly 8-10 of them
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Volkodav> where is the menu.lst in new grub ?
<Dr_Willis> Volkodav:  grub2 uses a radically different config systel
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<NoelJB> grub.cfg
<Volkodav> hmm
<Dr_Willis> You edit /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d files i recall
<Volkodav> can't open it
<Dr_Willis> you dont edit /boot/gryb/grub.cfg
<NoelJB> and I don't know that grub2 is RFPT, although cj will disagree, I'm sure.
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> thanks
<Dr_Willis> you DONT edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Volkodav> I got it Dr_Willis
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, you do if it is a dedicated grub partition.
<NoelJB> which I have.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Even using your hint, I do not understand this sentence. Can you re-word it completely, pleas?
<NoelJB> but still grub 1 because I don't trust grub 2 (it's blown up on me during upgrades)
<bullgard4> s/pleas/please/
<hifi> and is it addressed that fsck can't be skipped or the progress seen in karmic at the moment?
<yoota> so with grub2 you cant have seperate boot partition?
<yoota> seems like should still go in /boot and have a symlink from /etc
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm grub.cfg can be (and will be) overwrittten anytime a kernbel gets changes/updated . if you want to customize it - customize the things in /etc/grub.d
<NoelJB> yoota, you can, as far as I know.
<hifi> yoota: do-release-upgrade -d
<yoota> NoelJB, then config is not read at boot?
<yoota> hifi, didn't work
<yoota> "no release found"
<hifi> you did pass the -d parameter?
<yoota> yeah
<NoelJB> yoota, I'd have to find the writeup on it.  there is one.
<hifi> your mirrors are bad
<hifi> or just not following karmic
<mac_v> yoota: check the software sources
<yoota> mirror.anl.gov
<Dr_Willis> on any messages you see after grub loads  and befor the Ubuntu Xsplash screen displays.      (is pretty clear, no need for  extra words like scrolling, or flashing)
<yoota> great fast mirror
<yoota> is apt-get dist-upgrade supported?
<hifi> yoota: no, do-release-upgrade is the correct way
<mac_v> yoota: check software sources  , updates tab > Release upgrade ... what option you have selected
<hifi> dist-upgrading will result in a broken system
<cwillu> yoota, "apt-get dist-upgrade" was never the way to update to ubuntu+, if that's what you're asking
<yoota> cause do-release-upgrade always fs with your sources
<cwillu> yoota, we're talking about upgrading from jaunty, right?
<yoota> yeah
<cwillu> your sources need to be modified regardless then
<yoota> yeah but i can do that
<yoota> already did do it
<cwillu> so, you went ahead and guessed that things worked the same way under a new release?  That's so cute!
<cwillu> I mean, it's true in this case, but it's in no way guarenteed
<cwillu> to say nothing of other major changes that require updates to be applied in a particular order (which do-release-upgrade handles)
<hifi> revert your sources back to jaunty and then do do-release-upgrade -d
<hifi> after you apt-get update
<hifi> should work?
<cwillu> yoota, and put your customized source lists into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, which will prevent them from getting mucked with
<cwillu> rather than editing sources.list directly
<cwillu> yoota, (and feel free to @lart me in #ubuntu-offtopic, because that was probably over the line on my part :p)
<yoota> ?
<yoota> its very on topic
<cwillu> no, I meant my patronizing comments
<yoota> cwillu, umm, you just change jaunty to karmic
<cwillu> yoota, do you have other repositories listed in sources.list?
<yoota> yes
<yoota> i removed them
<cwillu> they should be in separate files in /etc/sources.list.d/
<yoota> no
<Xgates> thanks guys
<yoota> i will reedit after it f's with them
<Xgates> later
<vigo> Xgates: Did you look at this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam I forgot which Mac you are using, is a full list linked off of that.
<cwillu> yoota, suit yourself, we're only trying to make sure things work for you
<yoota> i never downloaded some openoffice upgrades
<yoota> so i will see
<Volkodav> hmm - I just installed Karmic next to Jaunty with grub going to sdb (where both of them are) and it boots in Jaunty's old grub
<yoota> no need to chainload
<edgy> Hi, where is in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ the add bug link?!!
<yoota> grub legacy is fine
<Volkodav> looks like it did not overwrite it though
<cwillu> edgy, what package is your bug in?
<yoota> is ubuntu the first to go to grub 2?
<cwillu> yes
<edgy> cwillu: udev
<cwillu> edgy, in a terminal, run:  ubuntu-bug udev
<Volkodav> So I can add Karmic to legacy grub ?
<cwillu> Volkodav, only if you didn't use ext4 for karmic
<Volkodav> I did
<Volkodav> I have ext4 on both
<cwillu> or if you have a separate boot partition that's ext3
<Volkodav> no
<cwillu> legacy grub can't read ext4 (modulo some particular cases that only work by accident)
<Volkodav> should I spin Live CD and reinstall grub again ?
<edgy> cwillu: thanks I am trying it now, so there is no way to report a bug if I am not in front of a linux box?
<Volkodav> well I have ext4 that boots Jaunty with legace grub though
<cwillu> probably;  I read up on grub when I need it, and promptly forget everything once its working again :p
<Volkodav> same here
<yoota> its fairly simple
<Volkodav> but this new one is a bit different
<yoota> but grub 2 is differnt
<yoota> grub 2 has no stage 1.5
<cwillu> edgy, I'm not sure how they're handling that sort of case;  the idea is to force the use of ubuntu-bug to make sure all relevant details are included in the first place, rather than chasing after bug submitters just to get the damn logs attached :p
<NoelJB> edgy, they removed it.  they are trying to encourage/force you to use ubuntu-bug
<Volkodav> well I'll try to add Karmic intry to legace and see what happens
<yoota> booting on x86 is a mess cause the MBR is only 1 block, 512 bytes
<yoota> the best one IMHO is freebsd's boot0
<yoota> cause it fits fully on that MBR
<edgy> cwillu, NoelJB: I thinks its a good idea actually
<NoelJB> edgy, there IS a magic link, still.  just not as easy to get to.  entirely intentional.  there was a bug report on LP about it.
<cwillu> edgy, me too, but it's annoying for these forts of edge cases :)
<cwillu> s/forts/sorts/
<yoota> still says no new release
<Dr_Willis> Flash sound working yesterday.. not today.. someone recall the extra flash package to perhaps get sound working.
<yoota> any way i can see what it is doing
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, still working for me.  I was just listening to some youtube vids.
<Volkodav> hmm - I can't find where the default entry is in this new grub
<cwillu> yoota, "do-release-upgrade -d"?
<Dr_Willis> Yea on youtube now.. no sound.. Unless its system wide..  I did hear the gdm sound however.
<yoota> for jaunty i upgraded through the CD
<yoota> cause the cd didn't ditch me out like the do-release-upgrade did
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, which flash?  I gave up on 32bit silly flash ages ago, and install 64 bit proper flash from Adobe directly.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Looks like streamtuner still dosetn see shoutcast's proper 'old web site' url
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  whatever one was in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, NoelJB++
<NoelJB> that would be 32 bit silly flash
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, 64bit flash isn't packaged in the repos yet, although there may be a ppa
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, I generally just uninstall flash, and cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<cwillu> from the 64bit alpha tar from adobe labs
<NoelJB> cwillu, +1
<Dr_Willis> i recall why i normally just  watch videos i get from otuer places.. and rarely bother with flash now. :)
<NoelJB> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<cwillu> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash has the 64bit flash
<Dr_Willis> seems like half the sites 'break' the flash player inlinux with how they do comercials injected into the videos
<Volkodav> Can someone paste their menu entry for grub ? I can't find it in /etc/grub.d
<Volkodav> all scripts
<Dr_Willis> if you upgraded - you would be using grub1, not grub2
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, do you know of any way to INSTALL karmic and still keep grub 1?
<Volkodav> I installed it next to jauntu on a separate partiton
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  no idea. never tried/worried/looked into it
<Volkodav> and at reboot I get legace grub
<Dr_Willis> Having deeper issues here then just flash it seems.. i play a normal avi video and it plays for 5 sec.. then stops,
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, I want to do a clean re-install, but I want to do it with ext3 and grub 1.
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  you can set it to use ext3 in the insaller if you want. No idea on grub.
<NoelJB> no worries.  at some point I'll get with cj and move everything to grub2, but I'd really like to see grub2 stop self-immolating first.
<Dr_Willis> ive not had any issues with grub2 at all.
<Dr_Willis> it did add all the os's on thos external usb hard drive i had plugged in :) which was a neat trick.. not what i wanted..but handy
<Guest70826> Anyone here?
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, I had one today.  I upgraded one of the karmic images, and afterwards ran into the invalid environment entries bug.  had to restore the backup and re-do the upgrade.  I think that it might have been an update order issue, because I forced a specific order the 2nd time.
<dns53> Guest70826 usually is
<Guest70826> haha
<Volkodav> so where is the default entry? it must be in 10 section
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/582951-invalid-equiptment-block-ubuntu.html
<Gekz> I had installed 9.04 and updated to 9.10. b43 was working
<Gekz> I decided sound had fucked up
<Gekz> did a clean install of 9.10
<Gekz> now I can't get b43 to work
<Gekz> :<
<Gekz> google to hell
<Gekz> it's not exactly helpful at all
<NoelJB> !ohmy | gekz
<ubottu> gekz: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mercutio22> I am not getting sound notifications in empathy either
<Gekz> googled*
<Gekz> so what can I do
<mercutio22> Gekz: You get no audio at all?
<Gekz> mercutio22, what does this have to do with audio
<Gekz> b43 is broadcom wireless
<NoelJB> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Gekz> NoelJB, ... what do you think I've already done
<Gekz> I dont come to IRC first
<Gekz> lol
<Gekz> that page doesn't help me
<Gekz> it's for when ti works
<Gekz> not when it doesn't.
<NoelJB> That was for mercutio22, not you :-)
<Volkodav> well it looks like my grub.cfg is entirely empty
<cwillu> b43 requires firmware that isn't installed by default, but which will continue to work across release upgrades.  If you've freshly installed, you'll have to acquire that firmware
<Dr_Willis> You have to  chante the permissions onit - in order to even view it i belive.. for grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, it's world-readable
<Dr_Willis> my user couldent read it here the other day when i tried
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, it's not _writable_ by root by default though
<cwillu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 2585 2009-08-17 17:57 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gekz> cwillu, ... dah
<Gekz> I already have the firmware
<Gekz> I have it set up in a manner that it should work
<Gekz> but it simply is not
<cwillu> Gekz, set it up as in did it by hand?
<Gekz> I have installed the backports modules
<Gekz> will reboot and see
<Gekz> no, b43-fwcutter.
<cwillu> ...
<cwillu> yes, reboot mid conversation
 * cwillu slaps Gekz with a cod
<Gekz> yep
<Gekz> backports fixed it
<Gekz> evidently my card isnt supported until 2.6.32
<Gekz> and before it must have been using dkms
<Gekz> to recompile it on the fly or something odd
<Volkodav> hmm - now it shows as all os recognised and root is pointed to the right disc and partition - but it still boots on legace grub though
<Volkodav> I will try to reboot again
<Volkodav> see what happens
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<Volkodav> hmm - same shit
<Volkodav> it sists a bit longer at bios boot and then still gets to legace grub
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta: "Please open bugs with the tag "ubuntu-boot-experience" on any messages you see flashed after grub loads and before the new Ubuntu Splash screen (xsplash) displays." is awkward English. Can you explain in plain English what is meant?
<RONSTA1> hello folks
<RONSTA1> is anyone having issues booting the new 64bit beta?
<yoota> RONSTA1, that would be due to the grub2
<RONSTA1> no prob
<yoota> which is a big change
<yoota> you should file a bug against it
<RONSTA1> yeah ive noticed so far
<yoota> once the rough edged get worked out grub2 will be a big step forward
<yoota> *edges
<RONSTA1> i have also an alternate cd.  and when installing it on a raid stripped system when grub 2 gets about to install it stops at 16%
<yoota> ummm install?
<yoota> this is only early boot
<RONSTA1> thanks for the response yoota
<yoota> and i dont think it apply from the cd, which boots with iso-linux
<yoota> only post-install
<RONSTA1> k
<yoota> and booting then from HD
<yoota> so thats probably differn't issue
<RONSTA1> i also created a live usb with the 9.10 beta 64 bit and 32bit
<RONSTA1> they dont boot
<RONSTA1> very strange i get dropped to the initramfs box
<yoota> oh usb uses grub2
<yoota> file a bug against that
<yoota> with detail from your hardware
<yoota> including lspci -nvvv
<RONSTA1> saying that mounting  /dev on /root/dev failed
<yoota> run lspci -nvvv as root
<yoota> and include results
<yoota> along with description
<RONSTA1> thats the prob i cant even run any of those commands
<yoota> with another distro
<yoota> but on same machine
<yoota> boot problems are very hardware oriented
<RONSTA1> i mean all other ones work fine
<yoota> ok
<yoota> then note that in bug report
<yoota> not here
<RONSTA1> no prob
<RONSTA1> i dont know man but 9.10
<RONSTA1> aint looking too polished at this stage
<rsk> it's still beta
<RONSTA1> i mean as far as looks go
<RONSTA1> couldve sbeen way better
<RONSTA1> MR>NOOB did some really nice boot stuff
<yoota> so much for helpful people
<frybye> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<frybye> so wher's all the dialoge re Karmic - still in bed...?
<rsk> ?
<frybye> just seems to be a bit quiet here - i was not sure if the system was up and running actually... ;=)
<downhiller> hi
<rsk> i want the same drugs you are taking
<downhiller> i always had the problen that firefox was on linux sluggish compared to the windows version
<frybye> Hi - so what do you folks think of the beta so far.. I have it running in a vbox and seems to work pretty good...
<downhiller> gnome always seemed to be a bit sluggish, with or without compiz, compared to he windows xp GUI
<downhiller> is it possbile that the whole desktop and firefox are going to be faster with the gnome shell or gnome 3?
<frybye> you got the right grafic drivers installed...?
<rsk> it's possible
<downhiller> frybye: yes, alwyys the newest nvidia drivers
<rsk> but newer verions of software are usually slower, so don't have any high hopes
<frybye> in the vbox I cant do that of course.. but have run 9.04 installed direct on this pc previously and it seemed pretty good...
<downhiller> rsk: seriously ? :(
<rsk> seriously
<frybye> hmmm.. what is this "indicator messages service" that crashes all the time?
<frybye> after I said how good it was working hehehe
<frybye> cant be all that important - whatever it is - ;=)
<robin0800> frybye: I don't know but it seems to crash with knotify for me so I foiled a bug report
<frybye> on the other hand - even when h-ware manuf. do publish a linux driver - it tends to be a bit of an afterthought and one suspects they don't put anything like the same effort into it as for windows...
<Berzerker> Is there a way to enable power management options? 9.10 UNR
<Berzerker> all my options are grayed out
<robin0800> frybye: knotify is a kde thing so perhaps not tested?
<frybye> robin - well done pal - I must admit that I tend to file bugs myself when it is something that is really getting in my way... not the best community spirit perhaps... :(
<frybye> Berzerker: are you in a virt. machine?
<Berzerker> no
<frybye> hmmm..
<Berzerker> and....my keyboard shortcuts just broke
<Berzerker> not displayingany
<Berzerker> displaying any*
<Berzerker> brb
<frybye> sorry... I am no linux/ubuntu guru - perhaps somebody else can help...
<frybye> I am off for now - c u folks later.. bye..
<Berzerker> that was actually my problem
<Berzerker> the two were related
<Berzerker> the service that controlled settings apparently crashed, a restart fixed it
<Qwell> Is there a version of Ubuntu for OCD folks, where the theme doesn't change on upgrade?
<nanomad> Qwell, just use a custom theme and it will stay like that forever ;)
<rsk> No.
<Qwell> It was a custom theme.
<nanomad> Qwell, so, what did change?
<Qwell> The theme.
<nanomad> background colors? Metacity theme? Fonts? What part?
<Qwell> The entire theme...  it switched it to something else
<nanomad> Qwell, what were you using before?
<Qwell> a custom theme
<nanomad> name?
<Qwell> no clue.  is that really relevant?
<nanomad> Qwell, well, maybe it used parts of the theme that got updated (like human controls, window borders or icons).
<nanomad> Qwell, you should file a bug indeed. It is a very nasty thing.
<musikgoat1> interesting apt-get autoremove removed pidgin,  i thought ubuntu decided that would be the default IM client for karmic
<musikgoat1> and dkms
<nanomad> musikgoat1, where did you read that?
<franta> musikgoat1: I think that empathy is now default
<musikgoat1> franta: alpha6 pulled back in pidgin, and I was reading that they decided that empathy wasn't ready to be the default IM client
<musikgoat1> maybe that was wrong
<nanomad> musikgoat1, that was a packaging error
<musikgoat1> ahh
<franta> Does anyone know if it is somehow possible to boot Karmic from external USB HDD? I can't get it working :(
<nanomad> franta, did you try using the tool for usb sticks?
<nanomad> franta, also, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272142
<nanomad> maybe you should check if a bug exists in launchpad
<franta> nanomad: I think, that you are talking about something else... I boot from liveCD and install it do HDD that is conneced to USB...than it should work as if it was normally installed
<nanomad> franta, where did you install the bootloader?
<franta> of course
<nanomad> but WHERE?
<Dr_Willis> franta:   some times the grub settings get confused with usb drives..  it may install to what it thinks is 'hd1' but when it boots from the usb. the usb driv can be come 'hd0'
<franta> well to /dev/sdb
<nanomad> when do you have errors? at grub? or after?
<franta> it goes to grub menu than it starts to boot
<nanomad> so you see kernel messages?
<franta> nanomad: it can't find the root
<franta> it is defined by UID
<nanomad> what happens if you replace UID with the correct drive name?
<franta> when I virtually connect that disk to virtual machine in virtual box (it looks for it as if it is connected to sata) it boots just fine
<nanomad> can you post grub's boot string?
<franta> nanomad: grub supports tab completition, but all it can see is /dev/sdax
<nanomad> franta, try manually placing /dev/sdbx
<robin0800> franta:  use blkid to find the uuid and put that in fstab
<franta> nanomad: that doesn't work
<nanomad> franta, do what robin said then
<franta> robin0800: but if i connect the drive to sata, it boots
<franta> if I put it to usb enclosure, and then try to boot it, grub cannot see that disk
<Qwell> what happened to the volume control applet? O.o
<franta> I think that problem is somewhere else
<robin0800> franta: you may also use disk utilty but fstab is bound to work IMHO
<franta> I'll try to get that bootstring...but it will be a little complicated since I'm on 8.04
<franta> robin0800: but grub should see that disk as /dev/sdb
<franta> and it doesnt
<robin0800> franta: Can your computer boot from usb?
<franta> yes
<franta> thats how I was alpha testing jaunty
<Dr_Willis> this is using grub 1 or grub2 ?
<franta> both
<Dr_Willis> grub2 Does enumerate the drives differently then grub1
<robin0800> franta: Grub will only work i think if there is a fstab entry
<franta> I chrooted in to the fresh installation and replaced grub2 with grub legacy
<Dr_Willis> and when booting a usb drive it might be seen as sda because its the one being booted. (ive seen some machines do this)
<franta> Dr_Willis: it's not, I have 4 partitions on sda and 3 on sdb so I can distiguish them
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: Thats why they have switched to UUID for grub 2
<Dr_Willis> franta:   check from the grub command line, if its hd0, or hd1 that has that stuff
<franta> there is set root=(hd0,3)
<Dr_Willis> Ive not tried setting up a external usb via grub2 yet. i did notice that 'update-grub'  fir grub2 Did see/add entries for my exteranal usb hard drives here
<Dr_Willis> franta:  yea - be care full with the hd0,3 in grub2 it differs slightly then in grub1. i Think i read where partitions start at 1, not 0
<franta> but it should work with grub legacy then...?
<franta> Dr_Willis: strange thing is that, when I connect that drive to virtual machine it boots just fine
<Dr_Willis> for grub1 - i tend to put grub1 on the usb drive and tell the bios to boot that drive.
<franta> Dr_Willis: thats what Im trying to do...
<franta> but it doesn't work...
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: My fstab see how it sayes the hd0 netc but uses uuid http://paste.ubuntu.com/285241/
<Dr_Willis> fstab wouldent affect the booting  part of grub i think.
<Qwell> How should I be adjusting volume now?  alsamixer is an option obviously, but...
<Dr_Willis> Qwell:  theres not a little speaker/mixer in the top right hand corner?
<Qwell> The new applet only lets you adjust PCM.  You can't open the mixer anymore
<robin0800> Qwell: the loudspeaker icon
<franta> well this may be a little different since I am using kubuntu, but it goes to the splashscreen the bar is going right and left for a while and then it drops to initramfs and says that it couldn't wait for root and when I try to locate /dev/sdb file it's not there
<franta> 09:57 < Dr_Willis> fstab wouldent affect the booting  part of grub i think.
<robin0800> Qwell: alsamixer
<Qwell> alsamixer isn't exactly viable
<Dr_Willis> i install the pav* tools
<franta> Dr_Willis: that's what I think...
<robin0800> Qwell: in a terminal
<franta> probably something left out when compiling grub
<Dr_Willis> franta:  for grub1 - ive taken the entries  and made extra copies  with the hd#'s diffrent, and just tried them all befor.
<Qwell> robin0800: I'm not going to tell my grandmother to open a terminal and mess with alsamixer :)
<Dr_Willis> Thres an alsamixer with x gui
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info alsamixergui
<ubottu> alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Qwell> surely there something that is installed by default
<franta> Dr_Willis: but grub normally sees the drives and is able to tab complete their names like /dev/sda or so
<franta> it can see /dev/sda but /dev/sdb (usb disk) not
<Dr_Willis> franta:  grub dosent use  'sda' type nameing.. it uses 'hd#,#'
<franta> but when you set root like root=something you use /dev/sdx, right?
<Dr_Willis> Heh - alsamixergui here only has 1 slider for my volumes anyway. :
<Dr_Willis> franta:  yes. thats how Linux names the drives..  not grub.
<Dr_Willis> gnome-alsamixer has all sorts of little sliders.. wee. :)
<franta> so it's in the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> franta:  no idea. Im not clear on whaat you have tried/not tried. could be you still have some quirky grub config issue
<franta> Dr_Willis: I have just booted that disk in virtualbox
 * Dr_Willis notices gnome-alsamixer has a slider for 'beep' :) thats diffrent
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta: "Please open bugs with the tag "ubuntu-boot-experience" on any messages you see flashed after grub loads and before the new Ubuntu Splash screen (xsplash) displays." is awkward English. Can you explain in plain English what is meant?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  remove the word 'flashed'
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  and i see about 30 messages  befor xsplash. :)
<mac_v> bullgard: it means : before the graphical xslpash [wallpaper_throbber] is displayed... some users are noticing text
<mac_v> splash*
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  grub -> messages -> xsplash
<Dr_Willis> they want to know the messages...
<mac_v> bullgard: are you using dual boot? [2 different OS]
<mac_v> only then grub will be displayed [else hidden]
<bullgard4> mac_v: Why do you want to know this? First answer my question. Then I will answer your question.
<mac_v> bullgard: *they* want to know it because that text should not be displayed
 * Dr_Willis finds the    http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta: "Please open bugs  ... rather clear
<mac_v> bullgard: xsplash should hide those messages too , but is not , and since they cant test every hardware in the world *they* are asking you to report bugs *if* you notice the text
 * mac_v too , finds the wording clear enough
<Dr_Willis> wich is going tobe hard to repport.. becuase the text flashes by real fast.
<Dr_Willis> I see somthing aobut an acerfanhd or somting. (must be a netbook module) and  somthing aobut OHCI (usb devices)
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: the acerfnhd , should be solved , now
<mac_v> the last update has fixed it for me
<stefg> i can acknowlaedge that. acerhdf (fan control for Acer Aspire One) was fixed
<Dr_Willis> mac_v:  well i just saw it on this box. .and i  installed/updated/upgraded/rebooted about..  (well rightbefor i got here) 30 min ago
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: did you get the kernel update ? 31-11.38 ? that fixes this issue... or is atleast supposed to [fixed for me]
<mac_v> you can also see the bug number in the changelog for the kernel
<Qwell> what should usability issues be reported against?  using ubuntu-bug is a bit silly..
 * bullgard4 finds that messages as this: " [10:09] Dr_Willis	finds the http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta: "Please open bugs ... rather clear" are not helpful.
<mac_v> Qwell: usability issues as in... ?
<Qwell> as in issues with usability?
<mac_v> lol , what is the issue?
<mac_v> in which app
<bullgard4> mac_v: Thank you.
<Qwell> mac_v: You tell me.  Which app changed my desktop theme?  Which app provided volume control and is now gone?
<mac_v> wow.. guys are quite an angry bunch today ;)
<Qwell> Which app is turning my mouse cursor into an arrow when clicking on a text entry field?
<mac_v> Qwell: the human theme? it was changed
<mac_v> Qwell: each of the complaints need to be filed in the respective app/package ... for theme > human theme , for volume control > pulseaudio [not sure about this]
<Qwell> I don't use pulse
<mac_v> Qwell: ubunutu or kubuntu?
<Qwell> ubuntu
<mac_v> Qwell: then pulseaudio *must* be installed
<Qwell> I disabled it
 * Dr_Willis wonders if bullgard4  got enough of an answer to his  questions.
<Qwell> mac_v: and "human theme" isn't a valid package
<ilPisano> hi i just upgraded to karmic and network don't work. I tracked the problem to a dns problem. I have a router and when system go up resolv.conf is blank. with sudo dhclient eth0 connection goes up and in resolv.conf go 192.168.0.1 (router ip). Any ideas or solution?
<Dr_Willis> so it works after that?
<ilPisano> every time i start i must give the command
<Dr_Willis> thats  odd.
<ilPisano> and i can't explain that to my wife :)
<Dr_Willis> as a 'cheat' you could put the command in rc.local :)
<Dr_Willis> that you shouldent have todo that
<Dr_Willis> this is wired? wireless? dsl? cable modem?
<Umeaboy> Anybody interested in trying to open a Javascript-site for me? I think Firefox is lying to me.
<ilPisano> wired
<ilPisano> ihave a simple router
<ilPisano> with dhcp
<cwillu> Umeaboy, no
<Dr_Willis> I got 3 nameserer entries in my   resolv.conf file
<ilPisano> lucky u :)
<Dr_Willis> 2 of them are from the OpenDNS service
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, that's normal if you're going straight into an upstream provider, on a big site, or if your router is configured to pass through your isp's dns rather than using the router's built-in dns
<Dr_Willis> last one is the routers 192.168.1.1
<ilPisano> where can i tell network manager i want specify other dns?
<Dr_Willis> right click on the network manager icon at top right. its in there somewhere i see it here.
<cwillu> ilPisano, edit connections -> new connection -> ipv4 -> automatic (dhcp addresses only)
<Dr_Willis> yea i just saw that  address only.. thats a new thing  in 9.10? i dont recall seeing that befor
<cwillu> ideally you should be able to edit the existing connection, but that seems to be broken on my machine right now
<ilPisano> but then i can use that new connection by dafault?
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, since 9.04 at least
<Umeaboy> What happens if you go to the following location in Firefox: http://files.elbilsnytt.com/geolocation/#
<Umeaboy> ?
<Umeaboy> Never mind the language of the site, but does it work?
<cwillu> (javascript are enabled if you see this) Geolocation work with Safari, IE8 (With google gears), Google Chrome and Firefox 3.5. Want to try it, press this link
<cwillu> "files.elbilsnytt.com wants to know my location"
<cwillu> doesn't download anything though
<ubuntu0ath1> Does anyone else have a problem with their microphone not working ?
<Umeaboy> cwillu: What happened when you clicked that link?
<Umeaboy> Nothing happened for me.
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i've installed 9.10 and looks good, with some minor issues, but one thing is bothering me is that i can't use my madwifi drivers. I blacklisted ath5k and ath9k, patched and compiled but nothing. I do that usualli on 9.04 without problems even on kernel updates. Any idea about this ?
<Umeaboy> SUPEROGT: Well, you're more than welcome to report the issue.
<robin0800> SUPEROGT: perhaps you don't need it?
<SUPEROGT> Umeaboy: ok i'll do it, thanks.
<SUPEROGT> robin0800: actually i need it.
<SUPEROGT> robin0800: at first, ath5k don't works for me, it don't connect to my router, second i study electronic engineering and i'm doing some security audits on wireless networks at school. And PhD don't believe me WEP is insecure unless i give them their WEP key. :/
<rsk> um aircrak dosen't work with athx* ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. anyone else notice that 'crash report detected' icon always seems  tobe there? this is a clean install. ive not seen any crashes.. and its tehre. :)
<SUPEROGT> i guess not, that drivers don't even work for a normal connection.
<einand> anyone running Keramic and Firefox 3.5 here?
<Dr_Willis> err 3.5.3 is the default    so Yes. :)
<einand> Dr_Willis: can you please go to files.elbilsnytt.com/geolocation/ press the link then accept to share location and tell me if it works
<einand> http://files.elbilsnytt.com/geolocation/
<Dr_Willis> seems to work here.
<einand> tnx
<Dr_Willis> Harwood Heights, IL 60706, USA
<Dr_Willis> but thats not where IM at. ::)
<einand> ;)
<bullgard4> I commanded Windows Selector to move Firefox 3.5.3 to another workspace. Now my computer is frozen. Only I can move the mouse cursor. But clicking on any button has no effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. How to proceed?
<ubuntu0ath1>  Does anyone else have a problem with their microphone not working ?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-sysreq-k will force X to restart. (but thats extreme)
<rsk> einand: it does work
<rsk> but reports wrong location
<bullgard4> ubuntu0ath1: No.
<cwillu_clone> so, how does one get the grub menu to show up now that we've disabled the timeout by default in preference to holding down shift (which doesn't work on many computers, such as mine)?
<einand> rsk: thats not my foult. Connet a gps if you want it to mer exakt ;)
<dandavies> MOrning - just downloaded and installed the latest Beta on my HP mininote 2133 using USB install.  Display all looks fine and the ethernet connection works ok, but it won't automatically find the WLAN card.  Interestingly I ran the LiveCD on the box first and after a couple minutes it offered to use the proprietary broadcom drivers.  The fresh install though doesn't seem to pick up the card.  Any ideas?
<mac_v> cwillu_clone: it used to work with escfor me , now that doenst work either  :/
<robin0800> cwillu_clone: /etc/default /grub
<einand> more
<cwillu_clone> robin0800, eh?
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_clone:  i think i read in the forums where you have to comment out   somthing in  the /etc/default/grub line. theres some bug where it dosent get  set to not hide properly in some cases
<mac_v> robin0800: from there you can only edit the grub.cfg settings not waht cwillu_clone asked
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mac_v> what*
<cwillu_clone> so, there's no way to do it without magically knowing that I'm going to have this problem first :p
<cwillu_clone> aka, I can't boot into the system to edit that now, so I guess I'll open up the case to plug in another drive
<mac_v> cwillu_clone: as a workaround , i used the timeout=1
<Dr_Willis> i got a 10 sec time out here by default
 * Dr_Willis bets grub2 will be a faq when this gets released
<_21h_> after upgrade to 910 i see some bugs. if switch desktop resolution to 1280x1024 all icons and wallpaper hiding, but if i made 1024x768 all works fine. anybody knows how ti fix this?
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: it already is ;) ever since grub2  , everyday there is someone asking something about it
<Dr_Willis> im slowly getting my grub-2-fu mojo going
<cwillu_clone> mac_v, incidently, I've been on grub2 since 8.10
<mac_v> oh o.0
<cwillu_clone> this is new-ubuntu created behaviour :)
<mac_v> lol ... guess Ubuntu loves breaking stuff ;p
<Dr_Willis> part of 'grub2' issues are not grub2.. but 'ubuntus config system toconfigure grub2' :) i think
<cwillu_clone> allows them to save a second (the previous 'true' default when the delay was 0 seconds) on their race to a 10 second boot, at the cost of, well, this.
<cwillu_clone> okay, here's another question:
<Dr_Willis> Muuusstt sssavve 10 sec!
<cwillu_clone> what's the mknod line to make /dev/sda5?
<Dr_Willis> boot faster! more More!
<cwillu_clone> Dr_Willis, 1 second :p
<topyli> do we know how to adjust the FSB speed on an eeepc 701?
<Yondering> anyone know if/when intel gma500 graphics will be supported fully?  Seems to be a bit off on my netbook..
<cwillu_clone> it always had a 1 second delay to read escape key, even if the menu delay was set to 0 seconds
<Dr_Willis> I got a machine that takes like 30 + sec just for grub to get to a grub menu.. still not sure why...
<chu_> Hey guys, is there any documentation I can read as far as backing-up, saving currently installed programs etc. in preperation for a clean update?
<mac_v> chu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6870536#post6870536
<mac_v> i find that post the most easiest...
<chu_> cheers mac_v
<cwillu_clone> okay, mknod /dev/sdb1 8 19; mount /dev/sdb1 /root; mount --bind ...; chroot /root; killall udevd; udevd; seems to get me almost working :)
<cwillu_clone> oh crap, no job control
 * cwillu_clone reboots again
<einand> Tnx everyone
<bigmack83> im trying out karmic on my laptop (HP pavillion dv7) and the graphics driver wont seem to activate. when i first installed it hung on the downloading of the driver and eventually stopped with no errors. after trying to activate again it just states :looking for drivers" for about a second and stops and does nothing. card is: ATI Radeon HD 3200
<rsk> bigmack83: report bug to launchpad
<bigmack83> rsk, yea i had thought of that but i wanted to try here first to see if anyone was familiar with it and knew of a way i could try and get it activated.
<Yondering> is anyone else testing the 9.10 netbook remix on the 11.6" acer aspire one?
<bullgard4> I run Windows Selector to move Firefox 3.5.3 to another workspace. Now my computer is frozen. Only I could move the mouse cursor. But clicking on any button has no effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. Alt+SysRq+K produced a black display screen. What "project" or package should I attribute to my Launchpad bug report? What log schould I attach?
<Prohibited> torrenting Karmic now :)
<rsk> bullgard4: i only think you can get logs with a seriell console cable
<Prohibited> 101 peers
<bullgard4> rsk: No. I can obtain logs from for example /var/log/syslog.
<Severity1> Prohibited, can you give me link for karmic beta torrent?
<Severity1> my direct download is taking forever :)
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, that's a crashed video chip
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, what video chipset are you on?
<cwillu_clone> (mouse cursor is implemented in different hardware, so you'll see a moving cursor, but you can't interact with anything)
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: Wait some minutes please. I need to boot it.
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, you don't know what kind of video card you have?
<cwillu_clone> i.e., the brand even?
<Severity1> found it :)
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: It is an Intel chip. I do own this computer only a few days .
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: May I now with your permission restart my own computer?
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, k, when you get it back up, run ubuntu-bug xorg-driver-video-intel ;  you may also want to try the xorg-edgers ppa, which has fixes that are being evaluated for stability
<cwillu_clone> !edgers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgers
<cwillu_clone> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<Dr_Willis> so intel video is still a 'work in progress' it seems
<cwillu_clone> as much as anything else is
<cwillu_clone> if he's on a newer chipset, yes, there could still be lingering issues
<Dr_Willis> I just had every Nautilus file manager window close  while drag/dropping files..   doh
<Prohibited> Severity1: Sure, 32-bit?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> need help on this one: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<Prohibited> freinhard: trying to update to Karmic?\
<freinhard> yes, but didn't get that error from DistUpgradeController.py, that one doesn't tell anything at all
<Prohibited> forgot which channel was in lol
 * Prohibited feels stupid.
<freinhard> tried apt-get dist-upgrade manually after the GUI failed
<Severity1> Prohibited, yeah 32bit :) i want to try out karmic on a VM
<cwillu_clone> freinhard, make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list looks sane, and then use "sudo aptitude full-upgrade; sudo dpkg --configure -a" until it starts working
<cwillu_clone> apt-get's dependency handling isn't quite as good as aptitudes, so you may have more luck with this approach
<cwillu_clone> and... I almost have a boot...
<cwillu_clone> aka, I don't have a boot :(
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: VGA controller: Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<freinhard> bullgard4: got trouble with that graphics chip?
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: It reports: "Package xorg-driver-video-intel does not exist." Besides, Apport reports: "Collecting problem information..." and hangs.
<bullgard4> freinhard: Please read my message at 11:20 GMT +2.
<freinhard> bullgard4: pleas scroll up and see when i joined ;)
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, sorry, stab in the dark;  try ubuntu-bug xorg
<topyli> has anyone clocked their eeepc701 back to 900MHz? i need to do this in order to use my external monitor, but the lazy-man's tools don't work in karmic so i have to learn how to do it by hand
<cwillu_clone> freinhard, the video hardware locks up (moving mouse cursor that can't interact with anything, and can't switch vt's)
<topyli> lazy-man's tools = eee-control
<vigo> exit
<vigo> wrong terminal!
<vigo> That was a pretty large update though.
<freinhard> cwillu_clone: sounds like the usual recent intel-graphics-hassle
<cwillu_clone> crap, I wasn't mounting boot, and so update-initramfs wasn't doing anything to any files that mattered
<cwillu_clone> presto
<cwillu_clone> xsplash ftw
<cwillu_clone> and a moving mouse cursor!
 * cwillu_clone cheers
<cwillu_clone> my server lives again!
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> the menu "encrypt" and "sign" when right-clicking on a file has been removed in karmic?
<gajop> hello, i have a CD/DVD ROM that seems to have some content in it by default (called Bluebirds), probably some sort of flash memory, that gets mounted every time it's empty and inserted, which is annoying + confuses some applications and doesn't eject the case on the hardware click, since linux thinks there's a CD inside; is there any way to disable ubuntu from mounting that?
<rom1v> how to reactivate them?
<bullgard4> freinhard: {repetition} I run Windows Selector to move Firefox 3.5.3 to another workspace. Now my computer is frozen. Only I could move the mouse cursor. But clicking on any button has no effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. Alt+SysRq+K produced a black display screen. What "project" or package should I attribute to my Launchpad bug report? What log schould I attach?
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  its a dvd DISK thats doing this? or a drive?
<gajop> Dr_Willis, the drive, there's nothing inside
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  interesting.  Not seen that built in to a drive befor.. Just those silly U3 flash drives have a similer feature
<gajop> Dr_Willis, no idea; i just know that it makes ubuntu act like it shouldn't, it causes all sorts of problems
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  check out what 'sudo fdisk -l' says - see  if it shows it as a hard drive or similer. You could try the command line to unmount it as a quick fix I guess
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  that U3 stuff also casues problems. :)
<gajop> Dr_Willis, it doesn't show in fdisk -l, but i can umount it with /dev/sr0, but it gets back as soon as i put the case of the drive back in
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i wonder if dmesg would show any info on it.
<bullgard4> freinhard, cwillu_clone: I am  running '~$ ubuntu-bug xorg.' What logs (beyond the automatism) should I attach to my bug report?
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, just the automatic ones should be fine
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: Ok.
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> How do you restart alsa-utils?
<domjohnson> Is it sudo alsa-utils restart?
<gajop> Dr_Willis, this is some of the stuff that seems related http://pastebin.com/m362a57bd; though i'm not sure what it means
<Dr_Willis> if its a service.. 'sudo service SERVICENAME restart'
<domjohnson> Oh WHY did i upgrade to a development version?
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> I have no sou d
<Dr_Willis> gajop:  yea - those messages dont really say much othe rhten it ws looking for a filesystem and dident find any
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: Damn! I have almost finished my report. Now I read in Launcpad that I should have run '~$ubuntu-bug -p xorg'. What does the switch '-p' effect?
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, afaik, that's the exact same command
<cwillu_clone> that's the obsolete syntax
<cwillu_clone> i.e., for those silly people still running jaunty :p
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: The virtual console 1 shows a line: "render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010." Is this important for the present error report?
<domjohnson> lol
<bullgard4> domjohnson: Idiots keep laughing loudly without reasoning.
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> :)
<domjohnson> Ok, then, what i should have said is "lol@silly people running jaunty"
<cwillu_clone> bullgard4, can't hurt
<domjohnson> Anyway...
<bullgard4> cwillu_clone: Ok.
<cwillu_clone> domjohnson, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart should do it (there isn't an upstart job for it yet afaik)
<domjohnson> Still get a tonne of errors
<domjohnson> After i installed an old version of it :@
<DarkMage23032> I've  downloaded Karmic twice, once through HTTP and once through torrenting, each time I get the error "Invalid or corrupted kernel image".
<cwillu_clone> DarkMage23032, likely a bad burn or cd reader then
<Dr_Willis> You checked the md5sum?
<Dr_Willis> I always just make bootable flash media these days
<DarkMage23032> hm
<DarkMage23032> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<domjohnson> Its Probably cheaper, anywayt
<domjohnson> *anyway
<cwillu_clone> Dr_Willis, I reserve 1gb on my 500gb partitions for a livecd image :)
<anderson> Hi , I upgraded to 9.10 and all of sudden m nt able to start wifi on my laptop. I cheked Hardware Drivers it sgows BroadCom =. Active but not in use!! M nt getting why
<Dr_Willis> i reserver 500+GB on my drives just for video storage. :P
<cwillu_clone> been bitten by particular flash drives not being bootable on particular machines too many times
<rsk> anderson: report the bug to launchpad
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_clone:  installing from hd to hd? :) that would be quick
<anderson> thanks rsk
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_clone:  yep - had that issue bwfor also..  seems if i enable lba flag on many of the problematic drives.. they work
<cwillu_clone> Dr_Willis, not particularly, it's still based on a the livecd image
<DarkMage23032> can you install ubuntu without burning it to a disk (excluding wubi)
<Dr_Willis> DarkMage23032:  yes.. thats what we are talking about
<cwillu_clone> depends on where you start from
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin, or the usb-drive-creator tool can make bootable flash media
<DarkMage23032> :O
<DarkMage23032> thanks
<Dr_Willis> im tempted to just remove the optical drive from this box. :)
<imachine> sup,
<imachine> I have a question:
<imachine> is it possible to "iconify" evolution with indicator-applet ?
<imachine> I get to run Pidgin sort of "inside" indicator-applet
<imachine> so thre's no icon aside the indicator
<imachine> I'd like that with evolution too, but not closing it and opening it :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm..
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Seren__> hi there, I got a long wait before being able to enter logn and password in kdm
<Seren__> and nothing seems to happen
<Seren__> (no HDD access etc)
<Seren__> is this a known bug ?
<cwillu_clone> devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<janaka> imachine: I have a similar problem with empathy as well
<janaka> imachine: It doesn't dispay the icon on the top bar
<imachine> Dr_Willis, don't want another one
<imachine> Dr_Willis, alrady have enough icons
<imachine> janaka, hehe it shouldn't
<imachine> janaka, you just put in the indicator applet
<imachine> it unifies all :)
<janaka> imachine: ok thanks :)
<imachine> you just click it and can choose: empathy, pidgin, evolution
<imachine> janaka, but the problem is, I can't seem to "dock" evolution for 100%
<imachine> it just closes and opens with I click the 'x' on evolution
<janaka> imachine: OIC
<imachine> whereas I'd like it to 'dock' inside the indicator applet..
<imachine> like when I close 'x' the window with pidgin
<imachine> it still runs, insides the indicator applet gizmodo
<janaka> imachine: Yep I got it..
<imachine> :))
<|ns|nR8> is it just me or is 9.10 extremely buggy
<|ns|nR8> 9.10beta
<domjohnson> Yes, its buggy
<|ns|nR8> thank gawd its not just me
<imachine> extremely?
<imachine> I wouldn't say so
<Dr_Willis> i dont seem to have a lot of issues.
<imachine> it's still a beta
<imachine> about 150MB of commits daily
<imachine> ffs
<imachine> people are WORKING:)
<imachine> try the RC
<|ns|nR8> a week before final you would think the beta wouldnt be soo buggy
<imachine> but for a beta it's pretty decent imho :)
<domjohnson> RC?
<imachine> and it's heading out
<Dr_Willis> I just did a clean install   on this box. its actng better now when the alpha upgrades->beta that it was.
<|ns|nR8> rc is out ?
<imachine> domjohnson, yea just wait for the rc
<imachine> |ns|nR8, not to my knowledge, not.
<imachine> :)
<imachine> not yet
<domjohnson> I'm already on beta
<imachine> so am I
<imachine> so don't complain, it's a beta.
<imachine> it's not THAT buggy :)
<domjohnson> Im going into crunchbang and installing Ubuntu-Studio
<imachine> I can run everything I got
<imachine> evolution, firefox.
<domjohnson> Its not TERRIBLY buggy, but it has bugs
<imachine> flash, outube.
<|ns|nR8> i tried the desktop installer...i clicked the final install button and it just closed...did that a few times...even after playing with partitions
<imachine> wine
<imachine> everything *just runs(
<imachine> grub2 even
<domjohnson> Only one bug im annoyed about is no sound
<imachine> no problems :)
<imachine> I have sound ;o
<imachine> :D
<|ns|nR8> so i instaled using the alternative installer......
<imachine> it works great
<imachine> :)
<domjohnson> But #! has it (Its 9.04)
<domjohnson> Anyway...
<domjohnson> imachine, i hate you
<imachine> |ns|nR8, I just upgraded.
 * domjohnson is kidding!
<imachine> domjohnson, get decent hardware :p
<domjohnson> lol
 * imachine intel VBI approved Compal EL80
<imachine> all intel baby
<imachine> proper hardware.
<imachine> ;]
<|ns|nR8> alternative installed it..grub2 didnt find my other os's...i ran updates and it crashed on next boot...its ddead
<domjohnson> Im thinking of getting a new computer at christmas
<|ns|nR8> dead
<imachine> next one I'm getting with X4500 intel hd card.
<imachine> that's gonn rock.
<imachine> :-)
<imachine> brb lemm check how I can sell this laptop :)
<tgpraveen> imachine: hoiw much will that cost?
<imachine> about 1500zł laptop.
<cwillu_clone> so, I'm guessing that nobody else is seeing massive console-kit-related breakage at the moment
<imachine> dunno how much euros or whatever.
<domjohnson> Or i might just get some new decent hardware like video card, graphics card, ram (only have 768 ram)
<domjohnson> cwillu_clone: what do you mean by that? My console works fine...
<domjohnson> Hello kaddi
<domjohnson> and serendippo
<kaddi> hello domjohnson :)
<imachine> domjohnson, duno
<imachine> domjohnson, it's cheapo
<imachine> lemm check my area reseller
<domjohnson> What is?
<domjohnson> Your computer?
<cylex> finally beta is out!
<kaddi> hehe, it is :)
<cylex> I mean officially :)
<cwillu_clone> um, in what sense could it even be unofficially?
<kaddi> it could be available but not officially released yet
<Dr_Willis> 'the official beta os of the 2010 olypics'!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kaddi> :D
<gsevil> I have problem with gdm, in normal boot, after disk check the screen turn black and stand there, I check syslog and have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/285306/   boot in to recovery mode then resume, startx manually then I can start Gnome
 * cwillu_clone huggles gsevil 
<cwillu_clone> WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<cwillu_clone> seems similar to what I'm seeing
<gsevil> that's happen after I forget that U 9.10 use upstart, I run boot up manager to change something, then it crash
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i thought i useed bum befor on 9.10
<cwillu_clone> Dr_Willis, upstart-native jobs only came in a couple weeks ago
<cylex> gsevil: try windos :P
<cylex> he's lying
<cylex> that's not what happens with ubuntu
<cylex> if it doesn't start then startx won't work
<Dr_Willis> Bum here works.. it seems.. at least it dident crash. :)
<cwillu_clone> cylex, you seem quite sure of yourself :p
<cylex> :)
<cylex> troublemakers :)
<gsevil> after manually startx, then run gdm, it shows login screen
<cylex> gsevil: yea yea and I run t28
<gsevil> so something mess up in the order of these startup
<cylex> gsevil: paste the syslog
<cylex> on pastebin
<gsevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/285306/
<gsevil> that's the syslog with gdm problem
<cylex> sorry I doubted yew :P
<gsevil> so how can I change upstart boot order
<cylex> have u tried loading gdm and customizing the xorg.conf?
<gsevil> xorg.conf is loaded well
<gsevil> I'm in gnome rightnow
<gsevil> but I have to manually run startx
<cylex> hmm
<gsevil> so I think gdm is startup before x, then gdm show error
<cylex> can u paste the x server logs
<gsevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/285310/
<Andy80> guys, I continue having boot problems with 9.10 beta :\ sometimes it doesn't boot or it takes so long to boot. I removed the "quiet splash" from boot options to see what it happens but it simply stops booting. Now, after 3-4 times, I could boot normally, but look: even with quiet splash option, I see some text at boot and reading the release notes this is a bug. Does it happen to you too?
<cylex> 4 09:55:48 searoses gdm-binary[3265]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<cylex> what's that heh
<gsevil> cylex: don't know what is that
<cylex> if  you don't mind, can I see ur xorg.conf
<janaka> Andy80: We will have to wait few more days for the destro get stable i guess. I do have boot up problems sometimes. It hangs sometimes
<Andy80> janaka: ok.. Im not alone then :P
<gsevil> cylex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/285312/
<Andy80> janaka: if other people is having this problem too, is good, so it means it will fixed as soon as possible
<cylex> gsevil: you have radeon software installed?
<gsevil> cylex: what do you mean?  I have ati xpress 200M so I have to use radeon open source driver
<gsevil> cylex: everthing is ok until i use BUM to disable some startup service, then GDM stop working
<Dr_Willis> so you use bum to disable like Openssh server and it broke gdm?
<gsevil> so I think the problem is service boot up order, how can I change that, check that X server is start before GDM or GDM before X
<gsevil> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> i can 'test' :) if ya want.. heh
<cylex> try update-rc.d -f startx remove
<cylex> try update-rc.d startx defaults
<cylex> that'll add it to the start up
<kaddi> how to get amarok 2.2.0 onto karmic?
<cylex> or u can reinstall it
<gsevil> thank cylex, I'll try and comeback later
<cylex> ok, but its not really solution
<cylex> but it'll work for now
<gsevil> cylex: sorry but there is no startx in /etc/init.d
<cylex> plz add the full path
<gsevil> i'm in /etc/init.d , show all file but there is no startx
<cylex> locate startx
<cylex> or whereis startx
<topyli> gnome-bluetooth in 2.28 is supposed to work with your phone's mobile browadband tethering, but mine does not :(
<cylex> then update-rc.d -f /path/to/startx remove
<cylex> then update-rc.d /path/to/startx defaults
<Ian_Corne> anyone else getting Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libuniconf4.6_4.6-1_i386.deb
<Ian_Corne> ?
<gsevil> sudo update-rc.d -f /usr/bin/startx remove
<gsevil>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d//usr/bin/startx ...
<gsevil> Died at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 57.
<gsevil> I dont think that the way X start
<cylex> ok
<cylex> cp /usr/bin/startx /etc/init.d/startx
<cylex> and update-rc.d startx defaults from /etc/init.d directory
<cylex> update-rc.d startx defaults
<pmatulis> anyone else getting 'trying to overwrite '/etc/uniconf.conf', which is also in package libuniconf4.4' ?
<cylex> gsevil: any luck?
<pmatulis> k, bug 441846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441846 in wvstreams "package libuniconf4.6 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/uniconf.conf', which is also in package libuniconf4.4 0:4.4.1-1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441846
<vigo> How do I allow UFW at boot? It says it is not enabled or something, I do not really know which ports or rules to apply for a simple educational demo.
<gsevil> cylex, i'm checking, but that's not the default setup of ubuntu
<cylex> true
<durt> vigo, try the gufw frontend.
<pmatulis> vigo: guess you should figure out the 2nd part of your questions before the 1st
<cylex> but it'll get u to start X
<cylex> on startup
<cylex> update-rc.d -f startx remove  (to undo this)
<vigo> durt: Thank you, I did that already, maybe that is the cause?
<cylex> and remove startx file
<DrHalan> hey, i can't boot any kernel > 2.6.31-4. It says "failed to mount ..." several times. Have there been changes in the ext4fs or so that could have caused that?
<vigo> pmatulis: That is a variable that I am working around at at now.
<yofel> DrHalan: anything with last mount time in the future?
<pmatulis> vigo: ok
<durt> vigo, see 'man ufw'
<pmatulis> vigo: otherwise i think it's 'ufw enable'
<DrHalan> yofel: pardon me?
<cylex> gseviL: but u haven't given it a shot
<vigo> Thank you.
<cylex> you reboot the comp
<yofel> DrHalan: do you get a message about that the last mount time in the future and you should run fsck by hand?
<yofel> *mount time was in the future
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> one package refuses to install saying, after download (apt-get or synaptic) that "dimensions do not match"
<DrHalan> yofel: i can boot fine iwth kernel 2.6.31-4 and lower. with the newer ones i just end up in "BusyBox"
<luca> not from the ubuntu repos, but other software from there installs fine, and this package did install cleanly before I installed karmic
<yofel> DrHalan: ok, thats not it then
<DrHalan> and i don't really get how to report bugs in the new launchpad
<yofel> DrHalan: you use the bug reporting feature in a application or ubuntu-bug from the command line
<DrHalan> yofel: yeah thats what im told to but i have that bug before even startiong the kernel
<yofel> DrHalan: there still is a way to report bugs manually, but that's not the preferred way
<deeptz> guys i have copied kk image to usb stick using unetbootin
<deeptz> i reebot in usb it starts installation
<deeptz> i want it to boot as a live image
<deeptz> does it not work with cd image
<deeptz> is thr a separate image for live cd/dvd
<yofel> deeptz: are you sure you used the live-image?
<yofel> not the alternate one
<cwillu_clone> well
<ActionParsnip> deeptz: did you just copy the ISO to the USB or did you use an actual tool to put the data on properly?
<cwillu_clone> target system doesn't have /sbin/init
<cwillu_clone> lovely :p
<cwillu_clone> argh, it overwrote my initramfs!
<deeptz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<cwillu_clone> (settings.  my initramfs settings)
<deeptz> i used this image
<deeptz> i use unetbootin
<yofel> deeptz: that's the wrong one, use the daily one
<yofel> errr... live on
<gsevil> cylex: i try but it's not working
<cylex> u didn't do it properly
<gsevil> X start then stop
<deeptz> wht's the link
<cylex> copy /usr/sbin/startx
<deeptz> URL
<vigo> deeptz: There is an article on how to customize the Live-CD, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cylex> cp /usr/bin/startx /etc/init.d/startx
<cylex> update-rc.d startx defaults
<cylex> that's it
<yofel> deeptz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<cylex> and reboot
<gsevil> I do exactly what you told
<deeptz> this will create a live image
<cylex> do the above plz
<gsevil> check that there is startx in /etc/rc*.d
<yofel> deeptz: yes, the desktop cd is the live image
<deeptz> okeii/
<gsevil> then I see in my screen, X start, then stop
<deeptz> let me try........
<deeptz> thks.....
<gsevil> I'll do it again
<cylex> k
<vigo> Wow, we broke the 300 # of peoples here...
<deeptz> is thr a japanese mirror for http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso for this image......
<shadeslayer> deeptz: check out the download page for it
<shadeslayer> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> deeptz: i use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<Dr_Willis> I need to learn more abouyt upstart. Not sure how it does things. :)
<cylex> can I teach u?
<cylex> heh
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use unetbootin. or the usb-creator tool to make a live cd
<Dr_Willis> Theres no 'startx' or gdm in  /etc/rc2.d any more
<cylex> update-rc.d scriptname defaults   (<-- adds to startup)
<Tarthen> Hello
<deeptz> oks let me check....i prefered unetbootin....
<Tarthen> Is a 1:15 boot time bad for Karmic>
<cylex> update-rc.d -f scriptname remove (<-- deletes it)
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  thats how its always worked.. so were is it making those cnahges at. Its not seeming to do anything to the rc2.d dir.
<Tarthen> FYI, this machine gets 16 sec on Jaunty
<cylex> there's this file call s30gdm or something
<cylex> when its capital S30gdm
<yofel> cylex: thats the sysvinit way, not the upstart way
<cylex> hmm
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  err.. i think you need to re learn some stuff. :) that file is NOT there any more
<cylex> what do you mean upstart way
<Dr_Willis> thats what i am getting at.
<Dr_Willis> upstart is the new way of doing the init stuff.. you are thinking of the old sysv way
<Dr_Willis> things have been getting moved to upstart more and more with each release.
<yofel> cylex: sysvinit is getting deprecated and upstart takes over, the new scripts are in /etc/init/
<Dr_Willis> aha /etc/init.. lets see
<vigo> Tarthen: I think that is like optimal for now. I have not yet timed this one since last update/upgrade
<Tarthen> ouch
<yofel> I don't quite get how it works now too yet...
<shadeslayer> deeptz: http://ftp.cs.pu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/ <<-- Taiwan server
<cylex> ah
<Tarthen> uhm
<Tarthen> vigo: Why is this? Just a temp regression?
<vigo> Tarthen: The Dasher thing is not yet or whatever implemented in Karmic, yet.
 * yofel goes back to read the upstart wiki
<Tarthen> "dasher"?
<Dr_Willis> There we go. looking at /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  got that url handy? i need to bookmark it to read later
<cwillu_clone> cylex, incidently, upstart job definitions are dramatically simpler than sysvinit jobs
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: http://ftp.cs.pu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> DrHalan: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cylex> cwillu_clone: but it was fine in 9.04
<cylex> k
<shadeslayer> tyopos... :P
<Dr_Willis> that same site. :) heh - i was there befor..  looking for a slightly more 'upstart for beginners' not programers. :) but i will look at it again
<Dr_Willis> most of that site is a little over my head.
<cwillu_clone> question:  shouldn't there be a console-kit-daemon in /etc/init/?
<Dr_Willis> most of the /etc/init/whatever.conf files seem rather straight forward.
<yofel> yes, it's much simplier than sysvinit... once you understand it
<Dr_Willis> and theres one script in /etc/init that is doing the 'sysv compatibility' feature it seems
<Dr_Willis> still not sure how the order of these things getting ran are being defined.
<DrHalan> yofel: is upstart only used with newer kernels or what?
<yofel> Dr_Willis: the order is defined at 'start on ...' in the config files
<yofel> DrHalan: no idea
<Dr_Willis> right i see hwere 'start on net-device-added INTERFACE-lo'  so some how theres a net-device-added 'event' ? or a script that it some how monitors.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It's just the order of the filename in /etc/rc* - and those come from the top of the files I think
<cylex> found it
<cylex> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<yofel> penguin42: NO, thats the old way
<cylex> gonna go read
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  yea. i was about to say that. :)
<penguin42> yofel: Oh, you mean the upstart magic - oh heck don't know that
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> gdm starts on (filesystem and started hal) so some how it waits for BOTH befor the gdm service begins.
<yofel> duh, she knew it after all...
<yofel> Dr_Willis: really? wouldn't it have to use 'started filesystem' then too?
<cylex> if ppl don't come back that means it worked, eh?
<yofel> well, let's read again...
<Dr_Willis> looking at /etc/init/gdm.conf right now
<yofel> cylex: either yes or it got worse ^^
<luca> is there a way to set custom dns in karmic? I am trying to change that in the wireless configuration (NetworkManager) but it does not seem to stick
<yofel> luca: nm-applet configuration is broken right now
 * penguin42 has both /etc/init/gdm.conf and /etc/init.d/gdm hmm
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<yofel> luca: you'll either have to edit /etc/networking/interfaces or edit your gconf profile by hand
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  but if you look in /etc/rc2.d theres no gdm in there any more
<luca> yofel: thanks
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  more and more services are getting moved to upstart it seems
<yofel> penguin42: yes, /etc/init.d/gdm is a symlink to 'upstart-job'
<vega-> when is nm-applet NOT broken, i've never been able to set a static config through it..
<Dr_Willis> off to da store. bbl
<ikt>  <yofel> luca: nm-applet configuration is broken right now <- far out, indicater applet still crashing
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Oh yeh
<penguin42> yofel: Oh yeh (again!)
<yofel> ^^
<vega-> and whole of networkmanager, only working thing is to deinstall it
<chu_> Is there likely to be any problems with programs in a transition from Jaunty to Karmic, via Synaptic's File-Save & File_Read Markings?
<luca> vega: quite harsh. Apart for this (relatively minor for me) issue everything is fine here with NM
<yofel> hm, 'initctl list' sounds useful :)
<yofel> vega-: knetworkmanager works fine here ;)
<vega-> well that's my experience, other problems include preferring wireless over wired, and to use wired one must always disable wireless by hand
<vega-> etc.
<penguin42> hmm pidgin is incredibly verbose on dbus
<Tarthen> Speaking of Pidgin
<Tarthen> if there's links in chats, I can't click them. Anyone else get that?
<vega-> yofel: good for you, i'm more of a gnome person myself.. :)
<Tarthen> as in, I click the link and FF doesn't do anything
<Zvezdichko> !bug 442145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442145 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Karmic - loss of sound and desktop freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442145
<vigo> Tarthen: My apologies, dasher is that other thing, too many windows and not enough functional digits.
<Zvezdichko> This is what I fired just a moment ago
<Tarthen> hehe
<yofel> vega-: np, used gnome for a long time too while kde4 was unusable, switched back now ;)
<Tarthen> vigo: It'll be fixed before release, won't it ;)
<luca> yofel: how's kubuntu 9.10?
<ikt> !swearing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing
<ikt> !insults
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insults
<vigo> Tarthen: I am assuming it will be,,,,,,
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> !respect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respect
<luca> yofel: I have switched to gnome a long time ago too, so I am curious
<Zvezdichko> yofel : Changing the package yesterday didn't help and it doesn't affect only OpenArena. We have a total desktop freeze (instead of loss of sound). Firing a global X Bug. Hope devs will look at it
<vigo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<penguin42> ikt: I think you're looking for language
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> yeah I was gonna say some pretty mean things about totem continually crashing and in general being a COMPLETE *%@#*(!
<yofel> luca: rather nice, but kde4 is pretty different from kde3 if you didn't use it yet
<penguin42> Tarthen: No, links look fine
<Tarthen> penguin42: Hmm
<luca> yofel: I tried it seriously about a year ago, but I have not been using a full session for a long time
<yofel> heh, back then it really wasn't ready for prime time yet...
<luca> yeah, you can say that :)
<vigo> Tarthen: It looks to me like Pidgin is on the outs, am not an Official Ubuntu Spokesperson, but I just read that Empathy is the new thing.
<luca> ok I have to log out and in to install the sharing services
<luca> bue
<luca> *bye
<yofel> I used gnome till karmic alpha3 and switched to kde then. And I'm rather pleased by it
<vigo> yofel: I placed Edbuntu in after A-3, i kinda like it.
<gsevil> I have problem with gdm upstart script , use "start gdm" show this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/285356/ . I run gdm manually then it start
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> ok, why is everybody else havin upstart issues and I don't???
<Zvezdichko> boot issues?
<yofel> Zvezdichko: well, there were several people already reporting that kdm and gdm don't start. Both start fine here
<Zvezdichko> My GDM sstarts fine
<cwillu_clone> yofel, updated recently? :p
<gsevil> it's work fine before i use bum to disable some service
<cwillu_clone> I can't log in either as of a few hours ago, but my laptop logs in fine
<gsevil> or may be after I update
<cwillu_clone> and I didn't do questionable things with /etc/init{,.d} jobs :p
<yofel> I updated just now (mirror though)
<Zvezdichko> should a betatester update constantly?
<Zvezdichko> I think I should delay the next update for a day or two
<yofel> Zvezdichko: well, if you want to test everything update once you get updates, if you know somethings broken and you don't want to debug it then wait ;)
<yofel> gsevil: can you run 'initctl list' after a reboot and if gdm doesn't start and pastebin the output please?
 * penguin42 hopes upstart turns out easier to learn than Solaris startup database
<unimatrix> may i ask why on earth does 64bit karmic still install a 32bit flash plugin?
 * yofel never used solaris but at least hopes it's easier to maintain than sysvinit
<yofel> unimatrix: iirc the 64bit flash is still a alpha/beta
<cwillu_clone> yofel, alpha
<unimatrix> no it's not
<cwillu_clone> unimatrix, show me the download link
<unimatrix> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Tarthen> wha
<Tarthen> I'm using 64bit flash, I thinl
<Tarthen> think*
<cwillu_clone> "labs"
<cwillu_clone> unimatrix, THAT'S THE BLOODY ALPHA
<Tarthen> unless Synaptic pointed me to 32bit :P
<unimatrix> well it works a million times better than that piece of s**t nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> unimatrix: nspluginwrapper seems to work ok in chromium
<unimatrix> too bad chromium doesn't work well
<unimatrix> even if it's alpha... who cares? it works better, that's all that matters
<unimatrix> i don't understand why you would want it to work worse
 * penguin42 thinks it normally works great - the current build seems to have an annoying bug with ctrl-w but flash works very well in it
<penguin42> unimatrix: What problem do you have with chromium?
<villewitt> Anyone know how totem will be with DVB in Karmic?
<unimatrix> penguin42: sometimes it takes a minute to begin loading a certain page
<penguin42> unimatrix: Woah, I've never seen that
<unimatrix> penguin42: digg.com is where it often happens
<penguin42> unimatrix: Nope, never get that - I use digg all the time
<DrHalan> anyone? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/442161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442161 in ubuntu "[needs upgrade]gnash" [Undecided,New]
<unimatrix> gnash is a joke
<penguin42> unimatrix: I'd agree if I saw it take a minute to load a page I'd say it was useless; but I don't hit that problem
<unimatrix> penguin42: i wish i could use it... it's much more CPU friendly than firefox
<penguin42> unimatrix: I wonder if you are seeing a DNS problem of sometype
<DrHalan> unimatrix: whats the problem. works awesome on youtube already. this update should also allow webcam and microphone input  :)
<DrHalan> ndiswrapper often crashes for me. So i don't really like using the adobe plugin on 64-bit
<unimatrix> that's why it would be reasonable to use 64bit flash
<yofel> +1, but it's still alpha and won't be included
<unimatrix> as if that means anything... we can't see the code so why does it really matter if adobe decides to call it alpha
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<cwillu_clone> unimatrix, I think you might have this channel confused for a place where things are actually decided
<cwillu_clone> a bug report (request to package) or the mailing list would be more useful
<unimatrix> i've submitted a brainstorm idea
<unimatrix> just came here to make sure my eyes aren't lying to me, because i couldn't believe that 32bit flash was actually being installed by flashplugin-nonfree
<yoota> file a bug instead
<chris_> i just upgraded to 9.1 and my mouse quit working. Not to mention it is going very slow for some reason. When i typed it takes 10-15 seconds to show up. does anyone know what might be going on? the mouse is a touchpad on my laptop by the way
<eagles0513875> chris_: sounds like a compiz issue if i am not mistaken
<chris_> any suggestions?
<eagles0513875> chris_: can you try and disable compiz
<chris_> what is that
<imachine> hey, any windows 7 users ?
<imachine> does win7 live up to ubuntu 9.10?
<imachine> is it worth the hassle?
<chris_> i use windows 7. it is a lot better than vista but i wouldnt compare window to linux in any version they are too different
<eagles0513875> imachine:  compared to vista its better but nothing beats linux
<eagles0513875> or ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/402050
<Ian_Corne> gah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402050 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with IOError in _open()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pushrax> hi all.  In karmic kde4, how do I restart the panel system?  in kde it used to be called kicker
<pushrax> my panels have crashed
<eagles0513875> pushrax: i think you could restart x by hitting alt e if im not mistaken
<pushrax> eagles0513875: will that kill the session?
<Forza4Life> anyone have any idea why nvidia settings wont save the config file when i set up dual monitors?
<Forza4Life> im running it in gksudo
<eagles0513875> pushrax: ya restarts x and takes u back to the login screen
<eagles0513875> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<eagles0513875> !monitors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitors
<Ian_Corne> Forza4Life: are you sure you click the save to Xorg button?
<Ian_Corne> apply won't save it
<Forza4Life> yes  i did   said "failed to parse xorg file"
<Forza4Life> it worked in jaunty  but wont in karmic
<yofel> Forza4Life: 'save to X configuration file' should give you a window where to save the file or to show a preview
<Forza4Life> yes  i hit that button and it brings up a dialog box saying "failed to parse existing x config file
<yofel> Forza4Life: tried to move the current file?
<Forza4Life> no
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Forza4Life> im somewhat noobish....moving files is something i try to avoid
<yofel> Forza4Life: try that or pastebin the current file please, since it says that's the broken one
<pushrax> eagles0513875: worked it out.  I killed plasmoid and then ran the command sudo plasma-desktop
<Forza4Life> but what worked in jaunty should work here
<yofel> Forza4Life: type in a terminal: 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<yofel> Forza4Life: yes, and it works fine here, but I can't be sure what's broken for you if I don't see the xorg.conf file
<pushrax> eagles0513875: the only problem is that it's running in the cli and waiting and reporting.  I don't know how to run the command in a separate process.
<eagles0513875> pushrax: ahhhh ok but if that doesnt work killing x would be ur next bet
<eagles0513875> pushrax: killl the command and run it with & will background it so you can close the cli window and it will still run
<eagles0513875> or
<eagles0513875> save your work and log out and back in
<pushrax> eagles0513875: yeah I just didn't want to kill of my work which I couldn't switch too but though the system activity lsit
<Forza4Life> ok   ran that command
<Forza4Life> ill try nvidia settings again
<pushrax> so put '&' at the end of the command?
<eagles0513875> ya pushrax will bg the cli task and keep it running
<robin0800_> yofel: clean installs of ubuntu don't have an xorg.conf file now!
<pushrax> eagles0513875: ok thanks man.  cheers and I'm off..
<eagles0513875> pushrax: no problem :)
<yofel> robin0800_: ok... maybe that's the issue...
<yofel> well, anything new Forza4Life?
<BluesKaj> purged pulseaudio , but the icon still shows up in system settings/media , how to get rid of it?
<imachine> eagles0513875, ok cool
<Forza4Life> yofel, i msged you
<Forza4Life> ty ty yofel
<Forza4Life> yofel, ty much  it worked
<yofel> Forza4Life: :)
<Forza4Life> man karmic boots fast
<Zvezdichko> yes it boots very fast
<Forza4Life> ok    thats so far my only issue with karmic  and thats been fixed
<penguin42> only bug I have that's a pain is when I resume I still get mirrored display sometimes
<u0802> is it worth upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<Forza4Life> yes
<Forza4Life> i just completed upgrading and im liking it
<yofel> u0802: if you don't mind to risk a broken system yes
<Forza4Life> yes  things may break
<Forza4Life> depends
<Forza4Life> im trying to figure out this new ubuntu one thing
<yofel> there were reports from 'no issues at all' to 'doesn't boot at all'
<yofel> Forza4Life: it's for file sharing, like dropbox
<Forza4Life> yes  im seeing that   but it wont let me log in to it or something
<Forza4Life> ah well i hafta go to work
<Forza4Life> bbl
<ziroday> Forza4Life: it uses your launchpad account...
<u0802> i am really happy with 9.04... so not going to upgrade soon, but always interested about the new experience.... consider waiting for 10.04 before making an upgrade.
<zionpsyfer> Attempted the upgrade last night & the upgrade failed.  Looking for logs to determine the cause.  /var/log/apt/term.log has some info, but doesn't describe any errors.  I didn't find anything in syslog or messages. Is there another log that update-manager writes to?
<penguin42> zionpsyfer: I'd try it again and also just check simple things like if you have enough disc space
<Forza4Life> zionpsyfer, i had the same issue last night....but i downloaded the iso and it ran smooth off that
<yofel> u0802: you could always try the live disk if you want
<zionpsyfer> penguin42,  I should, / has 60 gigs free and /boot has 2 gigs.  I'll give it a shot, but I'd prefer to collect as much info as I can before a reboot/retry in case it's needed for a bug report.  looking around, I probably should have installed apt-log first.
<u0802> good idea
<penguin42> hmm weird - left click seems in flash seems to have stopped working since my last reboot and that's in both chromium and firefox
<penguin42> ohhh - I know what I've done - I've turned on compiz
<duffydack> is the beta still alpha 6?
<thiebaude> penguin42, in chrome i cant adjust the volumn in flash
<penguin42> thiebaude: Are you running with desktop-effects?
<yofel> duffydack: ?
<thiebaude> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> thiebaude: Try turning it off
<thiebaude> ok,
<thiebaude> brb
<duffydack> yofel, on the ubuntu.com site.  the link it provides for the "beta" is it still alpha 6?
<eagles0513875> no duffydack its not
<yofel> duffydack: no, the beta is the beta
<duffydack> oh so its a proper beta
<duffydack> hah
<eagles0513875> duffydack: if your on alpah six all you need to do is run sudo apt-get upgrade if you are already running karmic
<duffydack> doh.
<thiebaude> penguin42, its compiz thats the problem
<penguin42> thiebaude: I'm not sure if it's actually compiz or nspluginwrapper or flash's fault
<penguin42> thiebaude: I remember this bug from years ago
<thiebaude> penguin42, with compiz off it works, with compiz enable it doesn't work
<thiebaude> controlling the volumn control with the mouse
<penguin42> thiebaude: Yep, same here - but it doesn't mean the bug is actually in compiz
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> How is everything overhere ?
<AlanBell> has anyone tried to get Karmic booting on the OLPC?
<thiebaude> penguin42, yep thats true, i dont know
<AlanBell> I have one running debian at the moment and I think the time has come to get Karmic up and running on it
<yofel> hosoka: welcome ;)
<thiebaude> penguin42, anyway with compiz, i put the pointer on volumn control and use the up arrow key
<thiebaude> like i said for me its no show-stopper
<penguin42> thiebaude: Nod, try playing a flash game that way :-)
<wekt> I dist-upgraded.  Now my system is remarkably laggy, yet the CPU is unladen.  How can I find out the cause?
<hosoka_> hello all ?
<hosoka_> All ok in this room ?
<yofel> hi hosoka_
<thiebaude> penguin42, remember there are bugs in compiz
<penguin42> thiebaude: Nod, but there are bugs in everything
<thiebaude> penguin42, and there be fixes in the next few days
<penguin42> where's an amaranth when you need one!
<thiebaude> yep
<thiebaude> well, i enable the cube and rotating cube again,lol
<tgpraveen> anyone here tried video chat on empathy successfully?
<thiebaude> tgpraveen, empathy is broke for me
<thiebaude> i dont like it
<tgpraveen> anyon else?
<Crashbit> I need to start compiz manually using command "compiz --replace &"
<hosoka_> hey yofel, you also here ?
<yofel> hosoka_: since I'm running karmic yes ;)
<zionpsyfer> Ouch, looks like apt is pretty upset by all of this.  It wants to remove 485 packages, upgrading none.
<hosoka_> I have an issue where after installing the 9.04 that works fine on my laptop and decided to upgrade to 9.10 my laptop screen after the grub starts flashing.
<hosoka_> on the alfa release I didn't had that issue and I believe with the beta version it's hurting my eyes.
<hosoka_> the laptop that I'm using is the Compaq Presario CQ50
<ilPisano1> hi, i got a problem with update. In apt-get i have an error for the package libuniconf4.6
<penguin42> thiebaude: I believe we're seeing bug #141494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141494 in nspluginwrapper "Flash not responding to mouse clicks with Xgl/Compiz" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141494
<BluesKaj> how to edit system settings on kde4 ?
<thiebaude> penguin42, yes i believe so
<thiebaude> penguin42, i got alot of gcc updates, total of 40mb right now
<yofel> ilPisano1: known issue, run 'sudo dpkg -r libuniconf4.4' in a terminal and try again
<penguin42> thiebaude: Well that's nice
<thiebaude> sure is, im grabbing any update,lol
<ilPisano1> yofel: worked ty
<hosoka_> Is there a way to stop this flashing screen after the reboot when I upgraded to 9.10 ?
<thiebaude> and i always restart even if i dont have to
<funkyHat> ek! compiz is goned!
<yofel> hosoka_: not sure, might be something framebuffer or xsplash related
<Crashbit> funkyHat: how?
<penguin42> thiebaude: I knew I'd seen that bug before - see bug #108733 - it was referenced by the other one - I reported that back in 2007!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108733 in nspluginwrapper "flash losing clicks with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108733
<funkyHat> Crashbit: I'll link to the bug in a sec
<Crashbit> ok
<thiebaude> penguin42, not fixed yet
<thiebaude> im going to read the bug
<funkyHat> Crashbit: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/442256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442256 in compiz "compiz does not start up "Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity"" [Undecided,New]
<thiebaude> penguin42, you think its safe to remove nspluginwrapper?
<penguin42> thiebaude: Well you could use 64bit flash
<penguin42> thiebaude: To be fair I think the bug got fixed and broke again
<thiebaude> im going try something
<thiebaude> brb
<hosoka_> yofel: on the alfa 9.10 there was no issue with it. I believe it has something with this beta release.
<yofel> hosoka_: I really have no idea what could be causing it, you DO have all updates installed?
<thiebaude> penguin42, nspluginwrapper is not even installed for me
<thiebaude> hmm
<hosoka_> for the 9.04 was ok and after the upgrade to the alfa last time it worked perfect, untill this beta came out then suddenly started the flash after have seen the Grub
<penguin42> thiebaude: Oh right! Worth commenting on that newer bug then
<hosoka_> yofel: indeed I have updated and upgraded once again and still the same issue.
<yofel> hosoka_: no idea then, sry
<NoelJB> thiebaude, acrobat reader, it seems, still uses nspluginwrapper.
<thiebaude> penguin42, you have a link for 64bit flash?
<thiebaude> NoelJB, oh,ok
<NoelJB> thiebaude, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<NoelJB> should be an FAQ item  :-)
<thiebaude> NoelJB, thanks
<hosoka_> yofel: ok, no problem. I will remove back to 9.04 and wait till the final release.
<NoelJB> I hope that gets into the repos soon so that people can stop complaining about how badly nspluginwrapper sucks, and just use the native 64-bit flash.
<Trewas> meh, working sound would surely be nice... teaches me not to upgrade my main desktop early in the future
<penguin42> NoelJB: I heard that it won't go into repos until adobe makes it a release
<funkyHat> Oh, and it's working again now. bah!
<funkyHat> Looks like that compiz bug might actually be the fault of xpra, which I installed thinking I might try it out
<NoelJB> penguin42, someone has it in a PPA ... let me find it again ...
<thiebaude> my flash quality is pretty good
<topyli> i have a little vertical black line in the notification area like this: http://server2.jaatiedostosi.com/oGgxZM/Screenshot.png
<NoelJB> penguin42, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<topyli> is this common?
<Trewas> also wasn't there some noises made about booting speed improvements? 55s to boot up a modernish c2d desktop does not seem all that fast...
<dupondje> hmz, SD Card doesn't get shown in Nautilus it seems ?
<dupondje> [146332.771157] mmc0: new high speed SDHC card at address 8df0
<dupondje> but nothing gets shown :(
<funkyHat> topyli: I've seen it sometimes. It belongs to an application that isn't behaving properly
<topyli> hrm
<NoelJB> dupondje, works fine here.
<dupondje> weird :s
<NoelJB> dupondje, do you see it under Computer?  Is there a /dev entry for it?  Is there a chip in the reader?
<NoelJB> OK, you should have /dev/mmc0
<NoelJB> is it just not being mounted?
<dupondje> /dev/mmcblk0p1
<dupondje> can mount it manually
<dupondje> just doesn't show icon for it in Nautilus ..
<NoelJB> dupondje, ah, yes, sorry.  I have mmcblk0 and mmcblk0p1 (raw and partition, respectively)
<NoelJB> dupondje, ok.
<NoelJB> dupondje, is this a migrated user or a clean install?
<NoelJB> dupondje, I'm guessing it is a gconf setting.
<Amaranth> penguin42: What bugs? :)
<thiebaude> Amaranth, haha
<dupondje> NoelJB: working since Alpha 2 with Karmic, worked always
<dupondje> but seems broken now
<topyli> funkyHat, empathy, apparently
<NoelJB> dupondje, hmmm ... still working here, as I said.
<Amaranth> Oh, right, flash sucks
<penguin42> Amaranth: #141494 - seems to be a resurrection of #108733 maybe; except thiebaude says he isn't using nspluginwrapper
<thiebaude> synaptic says it not installed
<funkyHat> Can someone try installing xpra and restarting (someone using Compiz)?
<Amaranth> Yeah, it affects chromium too because of out of process plugins
<NoelJB> dpkg -l | grep nsp
<dupondje> lets do a reboot :P
<penguin42> Amaranth: I'm curious what the cause is if it's actually known
<Amaranth> penguin42, thiebaude: Considering it only seems to happen to flash I'm not too concerned tbh
<Amaranth> penguin42: Nope
<Amaranth> I blame flash
<penguin42> Amaranth: A brave move; and indeed it might be true - difficult to say - it's a pain for people though
<thiebaude> Amaranth, no, im not
<Amaranth> penguin42: Also most likely nothing I can do
<Amaranth> thiebaude: If you aren't using out-of-process plugins it probably isn't the same bug
<Amaranth> thiebaude: But it's also not a compiz bug :)
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what would you prefer to Flash?  Silverlight?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Yes, actually
<Trewas> at least the sound was fixed easily, spdif output was just muted...
<Amaranth> Because we have an open source implementation and the original developer gave us the test suite
<NoelJB> Wow ... someone who actually trusts Microsoft
<dupondje> damn
<thiebaude> i use some MS codecs,lol
<dupondje> it becomes to look like windows :) after a reboot it worked again :P
<thiebaude> wmv.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, yes, but have you noticed how many Silverlight sites only work with Microsoft's implementation?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I've never been to a Silverlight website but does the 2.0 beta of moonlight help?
<penguin42> NoelJB: It's very difficult to reverse eng implementations and get stuff really portable off anything
<NoelJB> Amaranth, nope.  I have (as far as I know) the latest Silverlight (1.99.5)
<NoelJB> Moonlight, rather
<yofel> *sigh* amarok is still broken...
<Amaranth> yofel: Try again Monday
<NoelJB> penguin42, I know.  Some does Microsoft.  Which is why anyone who trusts them is a foolish fish waiting to be eaten.
<Amaranth> Ubuntu development basically dies on weekends
<thiebaude> NoelJB, how do i get moonlight?
<yofel> Amaranth: hehe
<Rovanion> Hi guys. Is there any solution for the update mananger and software installer in Kubuntu not asking for permissions to actually install anything?
<Amaranth> Rovanion: iirc they won't be a fix at all this release
<Amaranth> s/they/there/
<penguin42> What's the symptom?
<NoelJB> Rovanion, I just use sudo apt-get * on my kubuntu installs.
<Rovanion> When the actions selected are to be executed I get the error that the updater doesn't have the permissions requirered and is therefor canceling
<Rovanion> NoelJB, Well that won't do for the end release of Kubuntu
<NoelJB> thiebaude, Firefox add-ons :-)
<Amaranth> Rovanion: Yeah, something about polkit-qt not working right and kpackagekit requiring it
<Amaranth> Rovanion: Dunno what they're going to do
<thiebaude> NoelJB, thanks
<Rovanion> Amaranth, So there's no solution out yet then?
<Amaranth> Rovanion: Nope
<Trewas> firefox 3.5 font rendering is completely f*cked up, UI does not even use the same fonts that other programs use (like gnome-panel), and it uses some sort of subpixel anti-smoothing to make them look even more horrible
<Amaranth> They were still talking about what the problem is Friday and no one works on weekends so...
<Rovanion> Amaranth, Okey, well that's not a problem I'd expect in a beta. The problems should be a bit more trivial like apt: links not working in firefox.
<Rovanion> But as long as it's not in the final xD
<Amaranth> Rovanion: We're time-based
<Amaranth> Rovanion: If it boots and installs it goes out the door :P
<Dr_Willis> apt links worked in firefox here...
<Rovanion> Dr_Willis, Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> On ubuntu here.
<Rovanion> Dr_Willis, Kubuntu doesn't have FF installed by default but determine Konqueror to be enough by standardd
<Rovanion> So I guess those are two different packages
<Rovanion> Ubuntu FF and Kubuntu FF that would be..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ff would be the same i would think
<yofel> it is the same, kubuntu-desktop just doesn't depend on it
<NoelJB> Rovanion, checking now ...
<yofel> NoelJB: he already left
<topyli> grrr totem can't find channels conf. it shows a dialog saying "Please follow the instructions provided in the link to create a channels listing" but there's no link :(
<sassyn> 9.0.10
<sassyn> beta is cool
<Amaranth> penguin42: compiz saying software rasterizer detected is not a compiz bug....
<sassyn> but I can't install it
<sassyn> did someone check it out?
<penguin42> Amaranth: Oh sorry, I didn't think I was referring to that one - I thought I was still on the flash one
<Amaranth> penguin42: that message means you have no 3D acceleration so we're refusing to run because the software fallback got good enough to run compiz at 2 fps
<milaz> Had anybody any luck with NetworkManager in Karmic Beta?
<NoelJB> milaz, yes.  why?
<penguin42> Amaranth: Sure, wouldn't argue with that error
<milaz> It is completely borken for me: no LAN, no DSL.
<Amaranth> penguin42: so xpra kills your software acceleration?
<NoelJB> hardware?  nics?  log files?
<yofel> sassyn: what's your exact issue?
<penguin42> Amaranth: ?? I've not got that error or that problem - I think you ahve the wrong person
<Amaranth> whoops, you're right
<Amaranth> funkyHat: ^
<milaz> When I'm trying to add a DSL connection, I fill username and password fields, click Apply button, and get an error with %s and %d symbols inside
<Dr_Willis> ive been hearing of some network manager issues on and off today...
<Rovanion> I just broke my kubuntu with an ATi driver. Say do I have to reinstall or can I undo my wrongdoings in some way?
<yofel> afaik nm-applets gui configuration is broken
<Dr_Willis> Rovanion:  how did you install the driver?
<Rovanion> Dr_Willis: Official ATi driver from their website. Version 9.9 amd64
<milaz> LAN just doesn't work too
<NoelJB> milaz, file a bug report.  you can also visit #nm,
<NoelJB> milaz, I have NM working with eth0, wlan0, and my wireless broadband modem.
<NoelJB> But 0.8 is substantially different from 0.7
<yofel> milaz: you DO have your network card shown in ifconfig?
<milaz> NoelJB: thanks, I'll do that
<milaz> yofel: yes, and I can set-up LAN with command-line with ifconfig, route, and /etc/resolv.conf
<milaz> yofel: the same with manually calling pppd for DSL
<yofel> milaz: ok, then report a bug like NoelJB said
<NoelJB> milaz, you can also kill (using service, now, not killall) network-manager, and start it up in a terminal window with --no-daemon, and capture the output.
<Rovanion> Dr_Willis: Is there any ATi driver for the 48XX series working in the beta?
<Amaranth> Rovanion: 2D
<Amaranth> Rovanion: oh, there is also fglrx-installer which has a version of fglrx you can only get from Ubuntu
<NoelJB> milaz, NM 0.8 depends on udev events.  We'll have to see what's going on.
<Rovanion> Amaranth: I want ze OpenGL
<Rovanion> Amaranth: Anyways, how do I get hold of this fglrx driver?
<NoelJB> milaz, one person, for example, was having problems with wireless because his system declares the radio to be switched off unless they explicitly turn it on with the radio switch.  he had to reenable a BIOS setting so that it would.
<Amaranth> Rovanion: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Rovanion> Amaranth: Now lets say I just installed them from the ATi website and am sitting in irssi in a CLI?
<Amaranth> Rovanion: *groan*
<Amaranth> kill it with fire
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Rovanion> Amaranth: Maybe I do not like the cutting edge. But I want KDE 4.3... I want KDE 4.3 but with a stable ground bah.
<Dr_Willis> actually he could edit the xorg.conf and set the  Driver line back to 'ati' or 'vesa' couldent he?
<milaz> NoelJB: for DSL, I did a bug report for alpha-5: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/432205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432205 in network-manager "Unable to establish DSL connection" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> Rovanion: Step 1: figure out how to undo the damage the upstream fglrx installer caused
<NoelJB> BBIAB
<yofel> Amaranth: wouldn't removing the xorg.conf at least get him X back?
<Amaranth> yofel: maybe, it depends on what the upstream installer does these days
<Amaranth> yofel: the nvidia one, for example, overwrites parts of Xorg so they only work right with nvidia
<Rovanion> say does kdm restart restart xorg along with it?
<yofel> Amaranth: well, I use nvidia, and in the default installation it only adds the section required to change the driver
<NoelJB> Amaranth, uh ... sorry, but I don't even HAVE an xorg.conf with nvidia in karmic.
<milaz> NoelJB: It looked very suspicious for me after the line "NetworkManager: <WARN> pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module"
<thiebaude> nivida 8400 gs is good for me
<yofel> NoelJB: I do
<Rovanion> NoelJB: Funny story. I was missing my Xorg one day in Jaunty. I couldn't find it anywhere but Xorg worked
<Amaranth> yofel: Did you use the packages? :)
<Rovanion> xorg.conf that is
<NoelJB> yofel, you're right.  I don't have xorg.conf on another system.
<yofel> Amaranth: yes, had to modify it with nvidia settings though to get dual screen running
<NoelJB> Rovanion, Xorg is getting away from needing the xorg.conf.  when possible, it detects which driver(s) to use, and other config items.
<yofel> Amaranth: but it was there after the package installation
<Amaranth> yofel: Right so the packages properly move the stuff they're replacing aside
<NoelJB> as yofel said, I have a device section and a modules section for glx.  that's it.
<yofel> Amaranth: yep, I had my lesson in the past with not-package nvidia driver installation ;)
<Rovanion> Anyways, going to try rebooting
<funkyHat> Amaranth: yeah, I knew that's what that message meant, I _do_ have 3D acceleration though. Actually it's working again now, after uninstalling xpra, which is what makes me think it could be caused by that
<funkyHat> Although I didn't realise that xpra would actually start up or get in anything's way without me telling it to
<Amaranth> funkyHat: Apparently xpra does some goofy stuff that makes glxinfo say you've got no acceleration
<Ian_Corne> does fglrx work yet?
<Ian_Corne> without to much hassle
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: Sure, just go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<NoelJB> milaz, add the contents of /e/n/i to the report, just so that we have it.
<Ian_Corne> Amaranth: yes, i know you can install them but last time i tried them (alpha 4 or something) it completly locked up my system :p
<funkyHat> Amaranth: so should my bug be filed against xpra?
<Amaranth> funkyHat: already done :)
<Amaranth> funkyHat: does xpra even work?
<funkyHat> Amaranth: I didn't try it
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu-desktop kept back for anyone else?
<thiebaude> Ian_Corne, not me
<funkyHat> Amaranth: parti-all?
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> i'm on a fresh beta cd on this box :)
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: as long as it only wants to remove 1 package and replace it with a similar looking one a dist-upgrade should be fine
<yofel> Ian_Corne: do a apt-get dist-upgrade, a package was replaced
<Ian_Corne> Amaranth: nah it's just kept back
<milaz> NoelJB: thanks, I'll reboot now and try it
<Amaranth> libgpm2-noxpm or something
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: even with a dist-upgrade?
<Ian_Corne> yep
<Ian_Corne> so broken dependency or something
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rovanion> Well this aint going anywhere. Bah I wanted KDE 4.3 with flashy effects. Now I'll have to either reinstall 9.10 or go with Mint KDE edition and then upgrade to 4.3
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: it'll tell you why
<Ian_Corne> i'm using the main server as repo
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> hmm it can install that way
<Ian_Corne> but it won't dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> aptitude does dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> The following NEW packages will be installed: libgd2-xpm
<Ian_Corne> The following packages will be REMOVED: libgd2-noxpm{a}
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: ok, that's fine
<Ian_Corne> guess it should be ok
<Amaranth> this is why you should use aptitude instead of apt-get :)
<Amaranth> It has a smarted dependency resolver
<Amaranth> err, smarter
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i'm getting to know the virtues of aptitude during this release cycle
 * yofel really likes aptitudes interactive mode
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i didn't even know that
<BluesKaj> aptitude has been my installer/remover since jaunty
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: That's not exactly correct anymore
<tbone> yofel: Hi, i talked to yesterday about my kdm not starting at boot
<yofel> thiebaude: ever tried the ncurses interface
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, i'll use it from now on
<yofel> tbone: yes, wb
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: libapt itself (and thus apt-get) keeps track of unused dependencies now too
<thiebaude> yofel, no, i heard of it
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, well speak with the ops about changing the bot datbase :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<yofel> thiebaude: just run 'sudo aptitude' if you want to test it ;)
<thiebaude> so its aptitude-get install
<thiebaude> ok
<Amaranth> no, just aptitude install
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<tbone> yofel:  well the results are in sudo start kdm doesn't work and start kdm does work
<thiebaude> that easier
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Oh, ha, it says dapper or earlier
<Amaranth> gotta wait 18 months to remove that bit
 * penguin42 still tends to use apt-get - it's kind of coded into my wrists; it might have helped if they had chosen something shorter than aptitude
<tbone> yofel: so I have checked that paths but the are all correct,  is there any way of stepping through the process line by line?
<Amaranth> penguin42: apti,tab>
<yofel> tbone: can you pastebin the output of 'initctl list' from a tty when kdm doesn't start? It should give the current state of all services at that point
<Amaranth> bleh
<thiebaude> aptitude install didn't work
<Amaranth> thiebaude: well you have to tell it a package too
<thiebaude> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<thiebaude> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<thiebaude> sorry
<Amaranth> thiebaude: Oh, you need sudo
 * penguin42 hands thiebaude a sudo
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<thiebaude> or slaps me
 * penguin42 slaps thiebaude with a trout
<BluesKaj> I just use the arrow key to find the last instance of update or remove to save typing
<tbone> yofel: I will try
<thiebaude> penguin42, yea thats better
<BluesKaj> or install
<Amaranth> apt-get install is aptitude install, apt-get upgrade is aptitude safe-upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade is aptitude dist-upgrade, apt-cache search is aptitude search, apt-cache info is aptitude info
<Amaranth> Everything else apt-cache and apt-get do aptitude doesn't have
<Amaranth> but aptitude has changelog
<yofel> tbone: I'm still learning how upstart works but that might give a hint at what's wrong
<tbone> yeah i was trying to find some info on upstart found there website
<Amaranth> (aptitude is missing rdepends, madison, source, etc)
<penguin42> madison?
<Amaranth> penguin42: try apt-get madison compiz
<Amaranth> err, apt-cache madison compiz
<tbone> but, i could extract much to much of how it works from that stone
<penguin42> Amaranth: Hmm that's a new one for me
<yofel> penguin42: there is 'rmadison compiz' too if you want a complete list
<Amaranth> yeah but that one isn't nearly as useful
<yofel> Amaranth: true
<Amaranth> yofel: actually that one doesn't seem to be working
<yofel> Amaranth: it works here, but it tends to take a while...
<Amaranth> E: Invalid operation rmadison
<Amaranth> Not that it matters, it's useless :P
<yofel> Amaranth: it's a seperate command, not a apt-get builtin!
<Amaranth> bleh, I always forget that
<Amaranth> I've only used it once or twice
<commander_> why doesn't the reboot,suspend,hibernate,n shut down features working. i have to manually reboot every time
<commander_> HELP
<Ian_Corne> The following packages are BROKEN: jetty
<Ian_Corne> seems like both eclipse and netbeans are having issues
<Martyn> Morning
<Martyn> yep
<Martyn> I'm having some problems with eclipse as well today, but I found the bug was already reported in launchpad
<Martyn> medium severity
<Ian_Corne> well i can't install it properly, it has broken dependencies
<Ian_Corne> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<Ian_Corne> myeah hope they do some additional work on empathy still
<uffo> hello how i can install nvidia driver, 9.04 i done this way i used CTRL+ALT+F1 then i used "sudo killall gdm" then i used "sudo sh xxxnvidia.run" BUT now killall gdm do not destroy xorg and i cannot install nvidia drivers ???
<yofel> Ian_Corne: can't install what? jetty?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<yofel> Ian_Corne: works fine here though (amd64)
<Ian_Corne> same
<Ian_Corne> well same as in, i'm also on 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> what repo are you using?
<Ian_Corne> i'm using main server
<yofel> german mirror
<Amaranth> uffo: system->administration->hardware drivers
<Ian_Corne> The following packages have unmet dependencies: jetty: Depends: libtomcat5.5-java which is a virtual package.
<uffo> Amaranth: no i prefer lastest .run drivers
<BluesKaj> uffo, remove the existing nvidia driver first then alt+ctrl+F1 , stopX with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" , install the new driver , then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<Amaranth> uffo: You're on your own then
<Ian_Corne> ok time to test fglrx for HD 4870 on karmic 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> go!
<yofel> Ian_Corne: uuups, jes it's broken... (I still have the jaunty repositoris enabled here so I didn't notice it ^^)
<Ian_Corne> hehe :p
<NoelJB> Ian_Corne, looks like they dropped tomcat 5.5 for tomcat 6.
<uffo> BluesKaj: i have fresh ubuntu and why sudo killall gdm do not work anymore ??
<yofel> guess the depends needs to be bumped then...
<NoelJB> uffo, service gdm stop
<NoelJB> or stop gdm
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo service gdm stop'
<NoelJB> caused by the switch from init scripts to upstart
<Dr_Willis> if using gnome/gdm that is
<BluesKaj> uffo, kill all is not good linux practice, check my pm to you
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, uffo reports to be using gdm
<uffo> yes i use ubuntu not kubuntu
<mac_v> hm.. i seem to be having too many libindicates    o.0    ... i have libindicate3 .. do i need libindicate1 , libindicate2 , libindicate-gtk0 ?
<NoelJB> yofel, perhaps.  depends on what jetty needed.  if API dependent, the tomcat code change.  if it just needed the servlet API, that's in a separate package.
<Dr_Willis> mac_v:  various programs might need the different versions
<BluesKaj> ok uffo then replace kdm with gdm in the those commands
<uffo> Thanks sudo service gdm stop worked and install started
<NoelJB> mac_v, I have libindicate3 and gtk1
 * Dr_Willis knew there was a reason he has been saying  use 'service' command for the last year+ :)
<arielCo> Hello, I tried to dist-upgrade to Karmic but my /var partition is only 890M big and has 523M free. Is there a way to do it without enlarging it?
<NoelJB> mac_v, you can try to remove libindicate1 and 2 and see if anything complains.
<yofel> Dr_Willis: yep, but only now you really need to use it :P
<penguin42> arielCo: Try and clear out some of it, also you might be able to do it by removing as many packages as possible and then reinstalling them after the upgrade - it'll be tight though!
<Dr_Willis> arielCo:  you could link some of the dirs in /var/ to some other place with more room. (not a great fix, but a way to do it)
<yofel> /etc/init.d/gdm stop should still work though
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> i have a problem with karmic (the problem was there with jaunty). if a window like xchat is maximized, the screen becomes black. i have the same problem with firefox. if the size of the window is smaller, the frequence of black screens is also lower. does someone know the problem?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, he still has to remove the existing driver first , otherwise it will remain as the default
<NoelJB> arielCo, I was just typing something similar to Dr_Willis comment.  you can temporarily replace /var/cache/apt with a link to more space.
<arielCo> penguin: looks really tight
<arielCo> Dr_Willis: what are the most demanding dirs for the upgrade?
<Ab3L> i am doing tests now. if the window is bigger than the half of the screen i have the problem.
<Dr_Willis> arielCo:  no idea.   /var/cache is proberly a biggie
<penguin42> Ab3L: Sounds like a driver problem
<yofel> arielCo: it's /var/cache/apt/archives/
<yofel> arielCo: since that's the place where all the new package files will be placed at during the upgrade
<Ab3L> penguin42, i think so also. it is maybe caused by the open source driver of ati cards.
<Ab3L> penguin42, suggestions?
<arielCo> currently: 41M	/var/cache/apt, after apt-upgrade, but I could symlink all of /var/cache.
<penguin42> Ab3L: I've not actually used that driver, but I suggest you start by filing a bug against it
<NoelJB> arielCo, you just need to symlink /var/cache/apt, I believe.  you'll need, IIRC, ~2GB
<dupondje> [ 4270.826163] type=1503 audit(1254670124.612:45): operation="open" pid=6038 parent=6029 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/synce-hal/dhclient.conf"
<dupondje> [ 4270.826203] type=1503 audit(1254670124.612:46): operation="mknod" pid=6038 parent=6029 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/run/dhclient-synce-eth1.lease"
<Ab3L> penguin42, i do not know how to do it and where to do it.
<dupondje> how can I fix those ? seems like there aren't rules for synce yet in apparmor
<arielCo> NoelJB: yup, it asked me for ~1 GB more
<yofel> arielCo: be careful when doing that, symlinking the folder I told you should be enough, and don't forget to create an empty 'partial' folder in it
<arielCo> yofel: roger that
<penguin42> Ab3L: Is it a radeonhd or the other one?
<yofel> since apt will barf when it's missing
<arielCo> penguin42, yofel, Dr_Willis, NoelJB: thanx everyone for the info; I'm going to try it now
<yofel> arielCo: good luck!
<penguin42> Ab3L: I suggest from a command line running ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-radeon or radeonhd
<Ab3L> penguin42, it is not a radeonhd. so i cannot use proprietary driver.
<Ian_Corne> ok fglrx works perfecty :)
<zorael> What could cause the X in Karmic to keep automatically wake the monitor after it's suspended itself? Doing "xset dpms force {off,standby,suspend}" also makes the screen blank for a second and then wake again. Running KDE if that matters
<zorael> waking*
<NoelJB> dupondje, I just grep'd my logs and don't have those entries.
<penguin42> zorael: What happens if you do sleep 5;xset dpms force ....
<dupondje> NoelJB: but you don't have synce ? ;)
<Ab3L> Ian_Corne, fglrx works with radeonhd, not with older radeon, doesn't it?
<NoelJB> dupondje, ah, no. I was just looking.  :-)
<zorael> penguin42: wakes instantly (well, after half a second)
<Ian_Corne> Ab3L: sorry don't know
<Ian_Corne> i'm on HD 4870
<redcard> Is there any chance that Empathy is going to get pulled in favor of Pidgin again?
<Ian_Corne> older ati cards have perfect open source driver support, no?
<zorael> penguin42: As in; sleeps 5, goes black, short pause, wakes
<penguin42> zorael: On my Gnome intel 945G install xset dpms force off works with a small sleep before it
<Ab3L> Ian_Corne, no. the screen becomes black each "n" seconds...
<yofel> redcard: empathy will be default in karmic
<Ian_Corne> Ab3L: ok :p
<thiebaude> redcard, i wish it were
<redcard> yofel: I hope it's not THIS empathy that i'm using.  15 disconnects in the past three hours, 9 crashes of the program outright, and 3 crashes of the notifier app
<Ab3L> Ian_Corne, penguin42, I have to restart. please wait for a while...
<yofel> redcard: no idea, I don't use it
<Ian_Corne> and how many bugreports redcard ?
<zorael> penguin42: This is a 945GME, maybe KDE causes it then
<redcard> Ian_Corne: From me?  None yet.  Still tracking things.  There are reports filed by others, tho
<Ian_Corne> i also hope some mroe work is done on empathy,
<redcard> Plus, last I heard, they're not completely done uploading all the Empathy stuff in, so I don't want to report on an incomplete integration.
<Ian_Corne> when a new IM contact msgs me, it doesn't show a new windows
 * mac_v removes cruft 
<NoelJB> redcard, they can always close a bug if it is fixed.  and you can always install pidgin, xchat, skype, et al.
<redcard> NoelJB: Yeah, I know I can install the other stuff.  But Empathy was pulled from Jaunty cause it wasn't ready.
<redcard> Why can't those qualities still hold?
<thiebaude> mac_v, it removes too much stuff?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, hi
<mac_v> thiebaude: huh?
<NoelJB> redcard, and is in karmic  because they want more guinea pigs before Lucid.  Plus, they want the telepathy framework.  No one is forcing you to actually use code that isn't ready for prime time.
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<thiebaude> cruft
<redcard> NoelJB: Makes sense, I guess.
<yofel> zorael: I have a 945GME with kde here and if I turn it off with xset it stays off, sure you don't ahve anything running that wakes it?
<redcard> The answer "the user should just install pidgin again because we default to code that's not ready" does seem a bit silly to me, though
<BUGabundo> hey yofel thiebaude mac_v NoelJB
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, and a good morning to you, mate.  :-)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ola ;)
<BUGabundo> :)
<zorael> yofel: No "apps" running besides Konversation and the network manager
<zorael> konsole to enter the command, I guess
<Andy80> I've a problem with any USB key/disk: when I plug them, they're not mounted :\ they worked fine with Jaunty. how can i resolve this?
<NoelJB> Andy80, are they showing up in Computer?
<Martyn> Andy80 : Yell very very loudly at the machine, thump it on the side, and be sure to swear at it in Russian
<yofel> zorael: I have psi and yakuake running right now on it so I'm clueless
<NoelJB> Andy80, and (if necessary) what does udevadm monitor --env show?
<Martyn> OTOH -- could you pastebin the result of dmesg right after you insert the drive?
<Andy80> NoelJB: what do you mean with "are they shown in Computer" ?
<NoelJB> Andy80, OK, Gnome or KDE?
<Andy80> NoelJB: Gnome... anyway: http://pastebin.ca/1592623 this is what udevadm shows
<NoelJB> Andy80, if Gnome, Places->Computer.
<NoelJB> Do they appear there?
<Andy80> NoelJB: no, my USB key doesn't appear there
<redcard> welp. All the bugs I've experienced are already filed, so there's nothing more to add.
<NoelJB> Andy80, you need to have udevadm monitor --env running when you insert/remove the device.  I don't see any USB activity in what you pasted.
<bobertdos> So what has replaced menu.lst?
<arand> I'm looking for a way to install karmic onto a partition from within jaunty, how do I go about doing that?
<zorael> yofel: Do you know of any way to make xset (or whatever) verbosely log what's waking the screen?
<NoelJB> bobertdos, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but you don't want to edit it manually.
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: /boot/grub/grub.cfg but wil be replaced when update-grub runs
<yofel> zorael: no
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: editting grub now is MASSIVELY complex :(
<bobertdos> that's what I thought
<bobertdos> :(
<mac_v> !grub2 | bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bobertdos> oh boy, this gonna be fun :P
<NoelJB> I'm still trying to see if I can INSTALL karmic with grub1 instead of grub2.
<mercutio22> I am not getting message notifications in empathy
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: dont see why not
<Andy80> NoelJB: should I run it manually or should I expect it to start automatically at boot?
<Andy80> NoelJB: (retoric question, of course...)
<NoelJB> ActionParsnip, OK, but how?  If you have a clean partition (or one already ext3), how do you get grub1 installed INSTEAD?
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: is the partition not visible in: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Martyn> NoelJB : You cannot do a plain install of Karmic with grub-original
<NoelJB> I'll get around to grub2 later, but for now, I have a fairly complex grub setup across multiple partitions.
<NoelJB> Martyn, yeah, that's a problem.
<mac_v> NoelJB: grub also works... install grub from the repos
<Volkodav> My sound hardware (onboard HD sound) is not recognised
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: boot to a liveCD and follow the grub reinstall procedure
<Martyn> NoelJB : You can only upgrade jaunty->karmic, preserving grub-original
<Martyn> NoelJB : No, that is -not- a problem.  It's by design
<Volkodav> it is ok in jaunty and all
<yofel> NoelJB: afaik the only way to get karmic with grub1 is install jaunty and upgrade or install karmic and then install grub1
<Andy80> NoelJB: it looks visible: http://pastebin.ca/1592630
<mac_v> NoelJB: oh yea h , from a live cd ;)
<Martyn> NoelJB : The point is that we want to make grub2 work for all systems.  If it doesn't work for you, we need to know why, and you need to report the bug
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1592630
<bobertdos> Oh, well at least for now, the only things I want to change are in /etc/default/grub, so that's good I guess.
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: its partition name is /dev/sdb1   yuo can mount that manually now
<Martyn> NoelJB : Basically, we're trying to get grub2's development accelerated
<NoelJB> mac_v, ok, you need to understand.  I have 5 boot partitions, plus a dedicated GRUB partition.  Everything else is GRUB 1, using configfile statements from the master loader.  I am trying to transition.
<NoelJB> Martyn, see above ^^^
<dv-> anyone else finding evince using a lot of memory?
<Martyn> grub1 chainloads grub2 without issue...
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: if it doesnt work, you can always reinstate grub2
<yofel> Volkodav: you mean lspci doesn't show your card? Then please report a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<Martyn> so you can still have a grub2 partition that grub1 boots...
<Ab3L> penguin42, Ian_Corne, i am here again. (now i'm running hardy, so i can read easely)
<NoelJB> Martyn, I've already discussed with cj doing the upgrade of grub2 for the master partition and migrating, but I doubt that it will be painless.
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: I know I can mount it manually.... I'm asking why/how it's not mounted automatically just like in Jaunty. Man... if Karmic cannot mount a simple USB key, this is more than a regression....
<mac_v> NoelJB: still , the reinstall is similar to grub and grub2... i'v seen folks here still using grub1
<NoelJB> dv-, wouldn't know. I use acrobat reader.
<NoelJB> Martyn, boosting grub2 development is worthy, but in the meantime, there could have been a non-default option to install grub1, just as you don't FORCE people to use ext4.
<Andy80> NoelJB: just reading your problem... does it mean that if you do upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic you remain with GRUB1 and not 2?
<NoelJB> Martyn, and I had a grub2 boot self-immolate yesterday during updates, forcing me to restore from backup and re-do the process.  not fun.
<NoelJB> Andy80, yes
<tj83> NoelJB, you can opt for ext3 but your right, i would like choice of crub1
<tj83> grub1*
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: ive had numerous USB devices, some automunt, some didnt. Its luck of the draw
<yofel> NoelJB: I thought ext4 is the default now...
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: maybe I wasn't clear..... ALL these USB key/disk works perfectly with Jaunty, but NOT with karmic! So it's a regression!
<Andy80> it's not a matter of luck!
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: n.b: not angry with you eh...
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: the rest of the OS has come very far so except that, you see it as a regression
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: the rest of the OS is more unstable than any other ubuntu version I had ever tried... nothing works
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: could add the UIDs to fstab
 * tj83 agrees with ActionParsnip well on our way to 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx Woot!
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: well karmic is still a beta so is not ready for the masses
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: don't want to do it :P
<NoelJB> Andy80, I have the opposite experience.  Karmic is much better than Jaunty for me, since Jaunty kernel traps regularly for me.
<thiebaude> its still being developed
<redcard> On the whole, outside this Empathy thing, I'm rather thrilled with the rest of the product.
<Andy80> I don't want workarounds
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: and it is still under heavy development, log a bug
<Martyn> redcard :But empathy basically -is- pidgin
<Andy80> I'd like this bug to be fixed
<Martyn> redcard : It's pidgin + extensions, really
<redcard> Martyn: No way.
<redcard> Martyn: I have pidgin running on another machine here.  When empathy disconnects from AIM 15 times, and Pidgin 1.. they're not the same thing
<Andy80> ok... I'll fill one hundred of bugs....
<NoelJB> yofel, ext4 is the default, but at least you have an option to format otherwise :-)
<ActionParsnip> redcard: i compiled carrier, its a lot friendlier :)
<yofel> Andy80: report a bug and nominate it for karmic
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: thats why people should use the beta/alpha, to log bugs and fix stuff
<yofel> NoelJB: you still have grub1 in the karmic repository if you don't like it...
<penguin42> Andy80: I'm not sure if it will help, but you might want to run devkit-disks --monitor-detail while you plug in one of the disks and see if it helps
<NoelJB> ActionParsnip, +1.  that's why I have multiple OS partitions, and start working with the next release cycle as soon as it is available.
<penguin42> Andy80: Well, gives you some info
<ActionParsnip> yofel: for a system using single bot, grub2 is pretty OTT
<ActionParsnip> s/bot/boot
<yofel> ActionParsnip: if that were true, why aren't we all running lilo?
<NoelJB> yofel, yes, but the problem is booting in the first place. I would have to modify my master GRUB partition to do something other than configfile.  I would probably have to configure it to chainload.
<Andy80> penguin42: wanna read the output?
<ActionParsnip> yofel: its in the repos so you CAN
 * tj83 dislikes lilo 
<penguin42> Andy80: No, I'm no expert on it - but I'd include it in the bug report
<yofel> ActionParsnip: yes, but we still need an option that works best for most people
<NoelJB> yofel, sda1 == GRUB, sda5-9 == Fedora, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic.  First boots the menu on GRUB, and then the local GRUB for the selected partition.
<yofel> ActionParsnip: I also think that grub2 isn't quite ready for prime time yet, but we still have a month before us
<penguin42> Andy80: I suspect it would be best to (if you can) see if there is any commonality between the ones that don't work/do work
<Dr_Willis> lets go back to LILO! :)
<Dr_Willis> Not....
<thiebaude> haha
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, LOL, oh please no.  :-)
<Andy80> penguin42: I'll reboot my system for the moment :P
<Volkodav> yeah it looks like the worst beta to me I ever tried
<Andy80> see ya later
<yofel> NoelJB: wow, cool setup ^^, I use VMs for those *g*
 * penguin42 toggles boot code in on toggle switches
<NoelJB> yofel, eventually, I want to replace GRUB1 with GRUB2 everywhere.  First I need to get there :-)
<Volkodav> no sound
<NoelJB> yofel, I use VMs, too.  But I also want to work with real hardware.  :-)
<Volkodav> even webcam is not recognised which is uvcvideo cam
<yofel> true
<ActionParsnip> LILO uses BSD license according to wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> grub is gpl
<thiebaude> am I able to get grub2 i upgraded from 9.04?
<NoelJB> yofel, for example, I have a kubuntu VM for testing that, and a Ubuntu 64 bit VM as my build system.  So I do all of my package builds in a VM.
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: install it like you would grub
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 tip to rember.. Just like the LILO days.. you MUST rerun update-grub after altering your grub configs...
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, from synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Volkodav> it boots in init3 via legacy grub
<yofel> NoelJB: really? I just use my real system (I could use a i386 vm though...)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not if you are hacking --no-floppy out of the grub.conf file after some update adds it (annoying)
<NoelJB> yofel, I prefer not to pollute my normal environment with tons of build packages.  Let's me keep a cleaner environment.
<yofel> that might be a good point to test vm-builder again *g*
<NoelJB> yofel, I use VMware, but yeah.  :-)
<Volkodav> I had grub 2 installed in sdb where the legacy grub from jaunty was at install but legacy grub still shows up
<yofel> NoelJB: I like kvm best, it's pretty lightweight, fast, but indeed has less features as VMware
<bobertdos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Volkodav> I added karmic to legacy but it boots in init3 and I have to startx to get X
<Volkodav> How do I reinstall grub2 from liveCD
<thiebaude> Volkodav, i might just wait on grub2
<Dr_Willis> I think that wiki page mentioned above tells you Volkodav
<Volkodav> hmm well I am ok with startx system still boots but some many bugs though
<NoelJB> yes, but it doesn't tell you what to do when GRUB2 just displays messages about invalid environments entries, won't display a menu, and won't let you boot anymore.
<penguin42> Volkodav: Someone was suggesting doing initctl list  when that happens to see what state everything was in
<arand> The one thing I dislike about grub is how editing upon boot has become rather complicated, before I used to be able to fiddle about and boot without a menu.lst, now, It's a lit of bits and bobs to keep track of...
<Volkodav> This whole new grub2 thing - is it really worth it ? What are ther benefits if any?
<NoelJB> arand, but it has more bells, whistles and features!  :-)
<lubosz> hi
<Volkodav> the old one worked fine and was relatively easy to use edit and config
<tgpraveen> Volkodav: well they fixed a few things in the enginneering logic and made it easy to extend with plugins
<NoelJB> Volkodav, there are benefits .. but ease of use is lacking ATM.
<penguin42> Volkodav: It's more modular so works with efi boot and loads of other things where previously you would have to use something else for efi
<lubosz> can i install a persistent karmic on a key drive, without booting the a iso?
<lubosz> i dont have any optical drive
 * thiebaude installed grub2 time to reboot
<Dr_Willis> Volkodav:  read up at te grub homepage.. of course theres benifits.. or else we would all still be using LILO. :)
<thiebaude> brb
<Volkodav> efi so far sounds as the only benefit to me though
<Dr_Willis> lubosz:   what os is on the machine now?
<arand> lubosz: usb-creator?
<Dr_Willis> lubosz:  you can use unetbootin, or usbcreator to make a bootable flash drive
<lubosz> Dr_Willis: win7, osx, jaunty
<lubosz> Dr_Willis: yes, but it will contain the live cd afaik, not a persistent os
<Dr_Willis> lubosz:  follow the directions at pendrivelinux to make a persistant save file on it
<lubosz> i usually just run the ubuntu installer
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin does not make a persistant save..  usb-creator or the directions at pendrivelinux can
<lubosz> k
<Dr_Willis> of course for just an installer flash drive.. you dont really need a persistant save
<wekt> What does CouchDB beamer process bring?  I have uninstalled the CPU hungry thing and not noticed loss of functionality.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Can you actually just partition and do an install on the flash drive?
<lubosz> usb-creator makes fat32 partitions, doesnt it?
<ajs`> hey has anyone been having wierd ethernet network issues since they upgraded?
<arand> But yea, I'm looking for an answer for how to be able to do a _standard_ install to a USB as well, not using any of the liveusb tools... How  can I install karmic from within jaunty?
<lubosz> this was the reason i installed jaunty with the real installer on the usb drive, to get ext4
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  you could... but that can cause issues.
<lubosz> and much faster boot
<shadeslayer> hey with the new upstart mechanism,is there a reduction in boot time? (as compared to alpha 5)
<yofel> !details | ajs`
<ubottu> ajs`: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<penguin42> ajs`: I had problems where it picked up an ancient /etc/network/interfaces file and switched what it was doing by default
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. hers a neaat way to do network isntalls i saw.. http://www.howtoforge.com/boot-linux-over-http-with-netboot.me
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, yes, there should be some.  You might not notice it.  A YMMV item.
<ajs`> my network connections seem to lag when first connecting
<ajs`> but once data starts transmitting, the speed is fine
<arand> Dr_Willis: thing is I don't want to boot the usb stick at all, I want to blast in karmic from a running jaunty...
<wekt> wow.  Dr_Willis, you're amazing.  your always here & active.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: oh thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> !botsnack | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NoelJB> arand, it is old, but does  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html help?
<ajs`> also, ive noticed when i do a ping, the xmit time listed is normal (53ms or so) but it takes 2-5 seconds per ping to list
<ajs`> and no dropped packets
<Dr_Willis> arand:  then you want to look in to 'debootstrap'
<vigo> Hello, someone was looking for a Docking app yesterday, there is one in the Software Center and Synaptic and other places now.
<Dr_Willis> wekt:  i just had 3 donuts.. :)
<tj83> anyone else notice on dual mon, systems the xsplash is displayed on one of two screens? previously they had set to center on combined screen desktop. I was able to modify the /usr/shar/xplash images to achieve logo splash on both screens. anyone have ideas how to achieve this now?
<BUGabundo> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2009/10/02/the-real-firefox/ ;)
<penguin42> tj83: Yeh I think I saw that on this mornings boot
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  im glad its on one screen and not streatched across both. :) you said youy had it on both like a clone?
<penguin42> tj83: I guess it's difficult when the two aren't the same res/size
<NoelJB> tj83, I believe that was changed/fixed recently to work as it does now.
<tj83> Dr_Willis, i just took the res of each mon, combined to get 3360x1050 create new transparent image with gimp, paste the original images into the new, save as old file name, and then you have on both screens. but this is not the case now
<mac_v> BUGabundo: why did you sheer the poor dog ;p
<tj83> penguin42, yes i suppose it would be
 * BUGabundo points finger to cwillu_
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  personally i just remove xsplash. :) but glad you had fun...
<vigo> NoelJB: Is it using the iBus path or the SCIM?
<arand> Dr_Willis: I tried that, but following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD I ended up with something that had no apt-get installed, just a mess really...
<NoelJB> vigo, is WHAT using ibus?
<vigo> NoelJB: It is a widget for docking stuff, I think, looks very configurable.
<thiebaude> i tried to install grub2 but it failed
<SirBob1701> Hey guys what nvidia driver do you recommend 180 or 185?  I'm in the root cli trying to figure out because I can't login to gnome...
<thiebaude> SirBob1701: i use 185
<tj83> using 185 here
<ikonia> SirBob1701: it depends which version best supports your card
<duffydack> ok, after talking to dtchen lastnight and him telling me my sound issue will never be fixed, he gave me info about a patch for pulseaudio, how do I apply this patch? I did apt-get source pulseaudio and there is a patch called 0090-use-volume-ignore-for-analog-output.patch
<SirBob1701> thnks
<tj83> hi ikonia long time no see
<ikonia> hello there
<NoelJB> SirBob1701, 185.16
<NoelJB> duffydack, what issue will "never" be fixed?
<duffydack> NoelJB, (I should have this in a text file to copy to clipboard) using amplified output... its too loud and also messes up more than 1 channel..
<duffydack> I just need to know how to apply the patch
<soc> hi
<NoelJB> vigo, there are a bunch of docks.  I have no idea which one you're taking about.
<soc> i think i just found a bug which could be critical, could anyone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/402959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402959 in hplip "hplip should depend on python-qt4 and python-qt4-dbus" [Undecided,New]
<soc> broken dependencies on the live cd
<NoelJB> duffydack, I'd have to look at the pulseaudio source package.  do you see a patches/ directory under debian/ ?
<yofel> NoelJB: there isn't one
<soc> additional libraries needed for fixing that bug: ~7mb
<vigo> NoelJB: My hands are still messed up, let me try and find that information for clarity.
<duffydack> NoelJB, yes thats where the patch is.
<yofel> duffydack: can you pastebin the patch please?
<soc> free space on the cd: ~4mb
<NoelJB> yofel, why do you say there isn't when duffydack says there is?
<penguin42> soc: bzip --99999
<penguin42> :-)
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/dda368b7
<yofel> NoelJB: my fault, there is one -.-
<NoelJB> duffydack, THAT?  That looks like a patch to a config file!   find it in your system, and just make the change locally.  no need to build.
<Amaranth> soc: is that compressed or uncompressed size?
<Lazy> /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf.common
<Dr_Willis> heres a benifit of grub2 - it can use png or tga for its splash image. :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, Oooo Ahhhh :-p
<duffydack> NoelJB, so I find analog-output.conf.common and add what ? everything in this "patch" file?
<Ab3L> penguin42, Ian_Corne, do you know how to fill up a bug report for the ati open driver?
<Amaranth> soc: confirmed and bumped to medium
<volkodav> Hmm - what happened is that it will not overwrite the legacy grub - but i put it on hda and it worked
<volkodav> weird
<Dr_Willis> odd that they use the default splas of some oddly named landscapw instead of somting nice like /usr/shre/images/grub/grubsplash.png
 * Amaranth only does high for compiz stuff and massively duplicated crash bugs
<penguin42> Ab3L: As I said before, I suggest ubuntu_bug on xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<volkodav> there is no graphics on though
<Lazy> duffydack: change line "volume = merge" to "volume = ignore"
<penguin42> Ab3L: Or xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd if you have one of the hd cards ?
<Dr_Willis> now to test ot. :)
<NoelJB> duffydack, according to that patch?  find the file that lazy showed you, find the volume setting, and change it to ignore as shown in the patch
<volkodav> same old black and white shit
<duffydack> thanks (never had to apply a patch before :) )
<soc> Amaranth: thanks
<NerveClasp> Hi, there is something wrong with my network manager.. I can't apply changes to my wifi adhoc profile. anybody knows what can be wrong?
<yofel> NerveClasp: if you use gnome then yes, nm-applet can't be configured at the moment
<NerveClasp> I can't share my lan internet through wireles for other computers
<duffydack> Do I have to restart pulse?
<NerveClasp> yes, I use gnome
<NerveClasp> what can be done?
<akgraner> hey BUGabundo ping
<yofel> NerveClasp: wait for it to be fixed or edit your gconf profile by hand
<BUGabundo> akgraner: pong
<BUGabundo> ***
<BUGabundo> hi my lovely friend!
<BUGabundo> besides mark mention of you
<akgraner> BUGabundo, got a sec can I PM you?
<BUGabundo> how have the Ubuntu community been threatign you ?
<BUGabundo> of course akgraner
<BUGabundo> anytime
<BUGabundo> no need to ask
<akgraner> BUGabundo, awesome as always... I love the community!!!!
<BUGabundo> :)
<NerveClasp> yofel: can you tell the exact path to gconf? if gconf is a file=)
<yofel> NerveClasp: use gconf-editor , gconf is a database like the windows registry
<NerveClasp> I thought so=) thanks))) I'm just not that good in linux for now.. I use it just 9 months or so... I just forgot what gconf is=)
<vigo> NoelJB: Disregard anything I stated about iBus, it was the wrong thing.
<ripps> Is theier a cli gconf browser, much like gconf-editor?
<NerveClasp> yofel: sorry again, but in which section to search and what to configure the wlan profile?
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, install gconf-editor.  you'll be happier.
<NerveClasp> *how to configure=)
<NerveClasp> I have it
<yofel> ripps: not really, there is gconftool to edit it from the cli, but I know no ncurses interface
<NoelJB> yofel, me, neither.  CLI or GUI but no ncurses.
<ripps> thanks, just thought I'd ask
<zorael> yofel: Regarding the monitor-won't-dpms question a while ago; are you running the Intel driver from the repos? (Just wondering if I should try downgrading mine, as I'm using the 2.9.0 version from xorg-edgers)
<yofel> NerveClasp: I don't know really, I use kde and my gnome knowledge is limited
<yofel> zorael: yes, the one from the repos
<zorael> yofel: okay, thanks
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, what was it you were looking to change?
<NerveClasp> NoelJB: wlan ad-hoc profile parameters
<NerveClasp> NoelJB: I need my lan conection to be shared through wlan to others
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, what happens if you right click on the nm-applet, go to edit connections, go to wireless, select your ad hoc connection, and click edit?
<NerveClasp> NoelJB: no parameters can be changed. I mean not "all", but those I need in ipv4 tab
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, try using manual, and drop by #nm tomorrow.  asac and dcbw should be there.
<NerveClasp> NoelJB: "method: together with other computers" cannot be changed into "automatic DHCP" or "manual"
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, I'm not sure why selecting that last entry disables the fields.  I'd have to check the code.
<NerveClasp> I tryed manual, but it's the same..
<NerveClasp> NoelJB: what do you mean "drop by #nm tomorrow.  asac and dcbw should be there."
<NerveClasp> *tried
<NoelJB>  issue /join #nm  --- that's the network managers IRC channel
<NerveClasp> oh, I see
<NerveClasp> thnks
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, I'd have to see what they do internally when that sharing mode is selected.  Haven't played with it.
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, it' empty=(
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, then you typed something wrong  :-)
<yofel> NoelJB: I heard that nm-applet doesn't save any config changes right now
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, "/join #nm" without the quotes.  or just the "#nm" channel if you're using a GUI
<NoelJB> yofel, seems to for me, but if not, easy enough to load up that file.
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, in 9.04 I had no problems with rooting my lan internet via wlan. my roommate could use my net. wait, I could do that even earlier in 9.10 till last (or prelast) upgrade
<yofel> NerveClasp: yes, it was broken recently
<NerveClasp> bummer...
<NerveClasp> yofel, can I somehow install previous version? or it will have conflicts with other packages?
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, which version do you have?  I'm installed from the NM PPA, myself.
<NerveClasp> wait
<robin0800> NerveClasp: it was updated yesterday 0.7.996
<NerveClasp> yeap, it's 0.7.996
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, I work from https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
<NoelJB> or source,
<yofel> robin0800: where did you get that version from? I have 0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4
<NoelJB> although right now it appears that the builds are broken again <<sigh>>
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, can I install the one from 9.04?
<NoelJB> for the applet?  I have 0.8~a~git.20091002t194214.8515a07-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, NO!  :-)
<NerveClasp> NoelJB and what wersion was that if anybody knows?
<NerveClasp> drats...
<Ab3L> penguin42: where have i to fill the bug report? i am looking for ubuntu_bug as you said, but i am not able to find out where i have to write...
<yofel> Ab3L: it's ubuntu-bug, not ubuntu_bug
<penguin42> Ab3L: It's a command - ubuntu-bug
<Ab3L> in the shell terminal?
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, can I do SOMETHING with it? I'm in desperation:-@
<penguin42> Ab3L: Yes
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, You CAN install the new applet, I believe.  Only the network manager build is broken for x64
<NoelJB> FWIW, upstream source control is at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/log/ in case you want to see what's been done lately.
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, I have x32 arch... stupid q: so I have to uninstall current nm and install some other?
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, no.  just add the PPA, run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<NerveClasp> NoelJB, thanks.. I'll try it now
<NoelJB> NerveClasp, you might want to also grab the ppa-purge tool, so that you can back out ppa stuff in the future.
<Jeruvy> I tried to install libdvdcss2, but it states its not available, anyone know what if any replaces it?
<NoelJB> unfortunately, ppa-purge is still captive to x-edgers, so I add that PPA, install ppa-purge, and remove the ppa (https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa)
<janaka> nick
<Goktan> selam
<yofel> !medibuntu | Jeruvy
<ubottu> Jeruvy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jeruvy> yofel: is there a link to specific karmic packages?  It seems quite flaky atm I can't get the packages link to load
<yofel> Jeruvy: try it several times, It's unstable here too :(
<mikejet> Is Flash & Firefox going to be much better on 64-bit in 9.10 ?
<welcome> mikejet : Didn't notice anything of that sort
<mikejet> it was very flakey in 9.4, and I had to go back to 32-bit.
<yofel> mikejet: dunno, have you tried the 64bit flash alpha version from adobe yet? It's more stable for me than the official 32bit one
<NoelJB> yofel, LOL That's like saying "have you tried concrete? its much more stable than quicksand for me."  ;-)
<xguru> anyone get the update manager issue fixeD?  it doesn't ask for a password and bombs out during trying to update?
<Martyn> xguru : That's not an issue for me
<yofel> NoelJB: rofl, but it's still the truth :P
<Martyn> xguru : I'm running 32bit, did a clean install of beta ~6 hours ago
<mikejet> yofel : my plan is to try 64-bit again with the new release in a few weeks.  ... unless lots of others have problems too.  there is just too many packages to figure out how or what to install.
<xguru> yea same here, only i installed KDE on top off ubuntu
<mikejet>   all the goofy names don't help.
<Martyn> xguru : Shoudn't matter.
<Jeruvy> mikejet: I concur the alpha from adobe directly is very nice, the packages one is choppy.
<Martyn> xguru : Although I can test that right now.  Want me to try installing 32bit kbuntu beta?
<Martyn> Jeruvy : You mean the one from medibuntu repositories?
<xguru> Martyn: let me see what apt-get does
<Jeruvy> Martyn: The one from the regular repo's, I'm not sure if its the same as medibuntu, I can't see anything since it won't load atm :)
<Martyn> it's not
<Martyn> the medibuntu one is up to date
<Jeruvy> anyone have a working link?
<Martyn> and I reccomend that anyone using media plugins, even with 9.10/beta, add the medibuntu repository
<xguru> Martyn: works threw the terminal.  Now i will have to wait till more updates come out to see if it fixed the update manager
<soc> hi
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/442408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442408 in gdm "Remove all *-gdm-theme packages, they don't work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<soc> could someone verify that?
<Martyn> I can
<soc> that would free up ~3mb of space on the live cd
<Martyn> but I'd be surprised if the didn't work .. there hasn't been a huge change to gdm
<soc> Martyn: the whole gdm is new?!
<Martyn> soc : Sure, but all that means is that the themes need to be refactored to use the new xml theme format
<Martyn> the actual themes probably will still work, with modification
<soc> the old one is still in the repo, called "gdm-2.20"
<soc> Martyn: afaik there is no theming support atm
<soc> certainly not for karmic
<welcome> How is beta
<Martyn> soc : OH!  Yeah, good point.
<NoelJB> Martyn, +1  medibuntu is one of the first things I add to a clean install.
<yofel> welcome: depending on you, from very good to unusable
<soc> look at gdmsetup, nothing to change the theme
<Martyn> Yeah, looking now
<soc> at least change the package descriptions of these packages so they mention gdm-2.20
<Martyn> I think you have a good point
<soc> or make them depend on gdm-2.20
<Martyn> nod
<mikejet> <Jeruvy> : Thanks, I'll definitely try that then.
<welcome> yofel : lol , how about the artwork , heard many people say it sucks
<soc> ok, just checked, the depend on gdm, this is definately wrong
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody else havin problems with Static IP's on Karmic or might it just be that I've only tested it on a live USB?
<yofel> welcome: the kubuntu artwork is great, the gnome one is a bit odd though
<soc> make them at least  depend on gdm-2.20
<Martyn> and they definitely do not work with gdm current
<soc> ok, have to go
<soc> bye
<soc> i'll report later again
<DanaG> weird... I wiped and restored from backup, and I found out that my backup needs to have /dev and /sys and /proc  .... but now after creating them, I get "/dev/null: no such file or directory" on boot.
<yofel> DanaG: huh? /dev is a tmpfs so a backup doesn't really make sense
<NoelJB> DanaG, /dev/null: no such file or directory is already reported.  let me get you the bug
<DanaG> yeah, I know... that's why I had it excluded.
<Martyn> yofel : you need an entry (directory) for the tmpfs to mount on
<DanaG> Yeah, I had to recreate those dirs (empty).
<penguin42> DanaG: /dev tmpfs I think gets created by udev or hal during boot; /sys and /proc aren't real they're special - you just need empty directories there
<yofel> Martyn: ah, that makes sense ^^
<DanaG> ah, dev is not the same as sys and proc?
<NoelJB> DanaG, bug 435630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435630 in upstart "xargs /dev/null no such file or directory at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435630
<penguin42> DanaG: Not these days
<DanaG> weird, for me, it doesn't then become bootable.  It just stops.
<NoelJB> DanaG, for me it is just a harmless message.
<GodfatherofEire> Only reason I'm askin in here is cause I dont want to file a bug if its already there.
<yofel> GodfatherofEire: if you use gnome network manager then there is a configuration issue right now, you could aks in #nm for more info
<TDJACR> I tried to upgrade and got http://bayimg.com/haEfNAAcE
<DanaG> so if I look at a non-booted karmic root.... dev won't be there, even empty?
<Zvezdichko> Hey, do you know who are reffered as euroidiots?
<u-foka> Hy! Anyone can help my get the early boot splash working? I have an nvidia card, the livecd boots ok, but after the installation, there is some textual booting before xsplash loads
<GodfatherofEire> yofel yeah, that was what I was usin
<GodfatherofEire> I'll just wait a while before downloadin Karmic, let em work out the kinks first
<NoelJB> GodfatherofEire, there were some fixes recently related to that, but I don't know what got into the beta.  I run from the NM development PPA.
<Martyn>  /ignore Zvezdichko
<mac_v> u-foka: known issue , file a bug with the list of messages displayed
<u-foka> mac_v, thx
<NoelJB> mac_v, like bug 435630 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435630 in upstart "xargs /dev/null no such file or directory at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435630
<GodfatherofEire> NoelJB, ah, well, thanks for the info
<u-foka> I'l check it
<Zvezdichko> Martyn: you probably know the answer : Lewcki Sofia
<mac_v> NoelJB: yup
<yofel> !ot | Zvezdichko
<ubottu> Zvezdichko: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ryguy> hey guys
<mac_v> !hi | ryguy:
<ubottu> ryguy:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ryguy> I'm trying to install 9.10 beta and when the screen comes up, I select "Install Ubuntu" as opposed to "Try Ubuntu without changing your computer" and The installation takes awhile then it goes into Live anyways. I then open up the "Install 9.10" Icon on the Live desktop andit seems to work, but when it gets to the "Install Ubuntu" phase after I enter all my info, the install program just closes =/ Is there anyway to install it without Liv
<ryguy> e running?
<tomasv> I just dist-upgraded to Karmic, rebooted, ... no sound anymore, googled, found advice to try another kernel, wanted to do so... but to my surprise grub had been replaced by grub2... so no menu.lst to edit... switching to a different bootloader without asking for confirmation is imho EVIL
<TDJACR> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/83954 is a bug, not a question.
<tomasv> dont know which package to file a bug: grub(2), apt, update-notifier, ...
<TDJACR> Whoops, bold :/
<u-foka> NoelJB, no it's not my bug :D i have no error messages, only normal textual boot where the white ubuntu logo should takes place, after a little time xsplash loads and works as expected
<Martyn> tomsku : 9.10's bootloader -is- grub2.  There is an announcement on that issue on the main page
<Martyn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> Martyn: but a dist-upgrade shouldn't change the installed one, or am I wrong?
<Martyn> tomsku : It's always important to read the release notes before installing/upgrading :)
<NoelJB> Martyn, but tomasv says that it UPGRADED and did it.  I thought that an upgrade left grub1 in place.  did that change in the beta?
<Martyn> yofel : Dist-upgrade will replace it now
<tomasv> still aconfirmation would be nice...
<Martyn> NoelJB : Yep.
<Martyn> I just had a peek at the package, and the behavior has changed
<yofel> Martyn: o.O... why that? It was a pretty good way if you wanted to keep grub1
<DanaG> re-asking:  If I look at a non-booted karmic root.... dev won't be there, even empty?
<Martyn> yofel : To be sure that -everyone- running beta is on the same system
<Martyn> yofel : It does make sense
<NoelJB> Martyn, oiy ... <<sigh>> FORCING grub2 seems such a poor idea, and recipe for broken boots.
<tomasv> replacing a boot loader behind the scenes isn't very polite...
<ryguy> I'm trying to install 9.10 beta and when the screen comes up, I select "Install Ubuntu" as opposed to "Try Ubuntu without changing your computer" and The installation takes awhile then it goes into Live anyways. I then open up the "Install 9.10" Icon on the Live desktop andit seems to work, but when it gets to the "Install Ubuntu" phase after I enter all my info, the install program just closes =/ Is there anyway to install it without Liv
<ryguy> e running?
<NoelJB> Martyn, will that be reverted for the RC and release?
 * Martyn shrugs, that's the way the canonical crew decided to go
 * yofel has still the same opinion as tomasv
<Martyn> NoelJB : AFIK, no
<Martyn> I think 9.10's offical bootloader is now grub2
<Martyn> and upgrading to it, requires the upgrade
<Martyn> To prevent "mixed" systems
<tomasv> but anyway... next issue: grub2 only shows my old kernel in the menu
<yofel> Martyn: an if you use grub1 to dual boot an older ubuntu version? You'll just break it?
<NoelJB> Martyn, I hope that doesn't invoke the law of unintended consequences and slow Karmic adoption because people don't want grub 1
<larsemil> i have som problems getting direct rendering for my intel video card
<NoelJB> er, grub2
<larsemil> larsemil@mamin:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<larsemil> direct rendering: Yes
<larsemil> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Martyn> Otherwise two completely different kernel upgrade package scripts will have to be maintained, and other grub-config-update critical packages will fail in the final
<tomasv> i'm a seasoned linux user, so I got round it, but now I have to manually go into the grub shell on every boot to change the kernel version
<tomasv> not very pleasant
<ryguy> can anyone help me?
<NoelJB> Martyn, perhaps, but unless GRUB2 is the most important package in Karmic, it means that if people stay away from Karmic because of GRUB2, we won't get the testing coverage we want for Lucid.
<yofel> tomasv: does 'update-grub' list you new kernel and does the enty in /boot/grub/grub.cfg get generated?
<Martyn> NoelJB : If grub2 is the thing that keeps people away ( and it's =not= a huge issue for most poeple ) I'd be surprised
<tomasv> yofel: Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic
<Martyn> NoelJB : This was really, REALLY hashed over at the last UDS
<tomasv> so yes... but apparently update-grub didn't run correctly on upgrade
<NoelJB> Martyn, I'm sure ...
<Martyn> NoelJB : So it shouldn't be a surprise
<Martyn> We'll see.
<NoelJB> Martyn, But the population who attends the UDS is what fraction of what fraction of what fraction of 1% of the Ubuntu community?
<larsemil> noone else using intel driver in karmic?
<Martyn> NoelJB : The ones that back, and perform most of the work?
<Martyn> NoelJB : No insult intended, but that's what happens.
<yofel> Martyn: you can't freely change the description and order for other os'es than karmic in grub2 right now, so my dual-boot pc is still running grub1 and won't see grub2 for quite a while
<Martyn> yofel : Yeah, that was a BIG argument at the last UDS
<NoelJB> Martyn, and that would be fine of Ubuntu was intended just for them, but when you are targeting a large population of users who are not at UDS (you know, bug #1), you had better adopt a different approach to community decisions than face to face meetings at UDS.
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Martyn> yofel: It's a big deal for people who run ubuntu-server for virtualization too
<yofel> Martyn: why don't at least include an option in ubiquity to keep grub1 (at least include it in the final)
<NoelJB> Martyn, you might not be aware, but I'm VP of the Apache Incubator, and a long time ASF Member.  I do know a little bit about community building.  :-)
<Martyn> yofel : mostly due to dealing with kernel upgrades and such
<wekt> have others here witnessed lagging in X Windows after upgrading koala in the past 5 days?
<Martyn> NoelJB : I know who you are.
<tomasv> just a sec...
<tomasv> sudo update-grub
<penguin42> wekt: Not generally, but there's something with flash erm flashing a bit
<tomasv> ...
<tomasv> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<tomasv> this doesn't seem correct now does it?
<Amaranth> wekt: There is a problem with losing intel acceleration randomly
<yofel> tomasv: ...
<yofel> tomasv: are you SURE that you get grub2 on boot?
<wekt> Amaranth, that would fit.  i'm on Intel Video
<Martyn> NoelJB : Although using the 'do you know who I am' line is a bit lame :)  ( I'm the guy who designed and built the network and software infrastructure that runs /., freshmeat, and sourceforge... we're all rockstars here.)
<Amaranth> wekt: The only answer for it so far is to reboot until it goes away, race condition in module loading
<wekt> Amaranth, though it is all 2D that I'm doing.  no compiz.
<Amaranth> wekt: Is compiz working?
 * Martyn just assumes that everyone who is involved in the beta is a rockstar.  Makes it easer to assume everyone is competent and awesome.
<Amaranth> wekt: Can you turn compiz on? If not we've found the problem.
<NoelJB> Martyn, wasn't playing the rockstar card.  just establishing that I have *some* basis for understanding open source projects.  LOL
<Martyn> heh.
 * Amaranth is a rockstar
<Martyn> But yeah, I don't disagree with you.  Perhaps you and I can work on a package to add to the PPA to create a grub1 based install?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, more like a video star :-)
<Amaranth> Video killed the radio star?
<tomasv> yofel: the menu seemed kinda strange, so I suppose so, let's reboot and make sure
<yofel> tomasv: iirc it should be displayed on top of the screen
<NoelJB> Amaranth, <<sigh>> Let's just hope that Gnome 3 doesn't turn you into a radio star.  :-(
<slacker_nl> lol
<NoelJB> Martyn, was that (grub1) directed at me?
<tomasv> back in a sec...
<Martyn> NoelJB : It is indeed.
<Martyn> NoelJB : I'm sure we could put a modified PPA together pretty quickly.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Either gnome-shell is going to fail or compiz is going to not be usable with GNOME anymore, there is no third option :/
<Martyn> cd build with grub1 install and compatibe with the beta.
<Amaranth> Martyn: Why do you want grub 1 so badly?
<Martyn> to let people like tomasv, you, I, etc install it if they need it
<Martyn> Amaranth : I don't.  However, I do keep hearing that people want it .. so, if that's the case, why not make an alternate-install
<yofel> Amaranth: grub2 is great, but there still are things that grub1 does much better
<NoelJB> Martyn, that would be OK, although I do want to move to GRUB2 at some point for the boot config.
<Martyn> one that allows a choice of grub2 and grub1
<wekt> Amaranth,  I don't know how to start with compiz.  I'm using netbook remix & have tried with metacity and XFCE, but don't see a compiz option in GDM although compiz is installed.
<wekt> Amaranth, is more like  a cereal, if i recall.
<Amaranth> Martyn: But _why_ do they want it?
<NoelJB> Martyn, at the moment, I don't know if anyone other than cj REALLY knows grub2 well enough.
<TDJACR> grub1 and pidgin and a few other things should still be options
<yofel> Amaranth: read the backlog from a few minutes ago ;)
<Martyn> Amaranth : Multiboot, Multi-OS install is one valid reason.   We haven't yet really brought the tools to the same level of support as we have for grub1 for that.
<TDJACR> And the installer should let you pick a theme
<Amaranth> Read? Me?
<Amaranth> TDJACR: hahahahahaha
<TDJACR> Amaranth: What?
<yofel> Amaranth: ^^
 * Jeruvy grabs a sledgehammer and starts hitting packages.medibuntu.org
<Amaranth> TDJACR: We're trying to remove questions from the installer, not add more
 * TDJACR did not know that.
<yofel> Amaranth: whe do have an advanced tab at the end...
<TDJACR> Yeah...
<Amaranth> yofel: Sadly, yes.
<TDJACR> Maybe a "Would you like to see other personalization options" (Yes/No)
<Amaranth> Theme changing in the installer isn't going to happen though
<TDJACR> The app store is a failed concept
<NoelJB> Amaranth, in my case, because I have sda1 (GRUB boot partition with master menu), sda[5-9] with Fedora, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty and Karmic all having their own GRUB.  The master GRUB has a lot of entries of the form configfile (hd0,X)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amaranth> Just change it after the install if you don't like it
<TDJACR> Amaranth: I understand that bit.
<TDJACR> Amaranth: But Pidgin and Grub1 should still be present.
<webbb821> did anyone els get a big 174 app upgrade last night
<Amaranth> TDJACR: pidgin in the installer is also not going to happen
<Amaranth> webbb821: Yeah the queue was cleared after the beta
<TDJACR> Amaranth: I know.
<slacker_nl> TDJACR: pidgin and grub are available in the repo's
<Amaranth> NoelJB: But grub2 should find all of these and show them to you
<TDJACR> Amaranth: Grub1 and Pidgin have more features, imho compared to their replacements.
<arielCo> Hello everyone. Does anyone know for sure which directories use the most space for a distro upgrade? My /var is smallish (280 MB avail), and I already tried relocating /var/cache/apt and /var/tmp.
<TDJACR> slacker_nl: I know.
<Amaranth> TDJACR: pidgin doesn't let me play online multiplayer with people in my contacts
<NoelJB> Amaranth, yes, and I've discussed it with Colin.  When we have mutual time, I'll look at moving to GRUB2.  In the meantime ...
<NoelJB> Amaranth, and GRUB2 is still too damned unstable (as evidenced by it crashing and burning on me yesterday).
<yofel> slacker_nl: yes, but it's not nice to first break your grub setup and then give you the option to enable it again (and not give support if something goes wrong)
<darthanubis> And Empathy does not seem to connect to Yahoo
<TDJACR> Amaranth: I do value your opinion, but it does vary from mine.
<tomasv> yofel: my bad: it actually is grub, but with a screwed up font, and grub2 is installed, since I now have /etc/grub/..., but still not new kernel in the menu, so something got screwed anyway
<TDJACR> Anyway, bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/442416 need to be fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442416 in ubuntu "Upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty fails" [Undecided,New]
<wekt> Koala is not destined to become LTS, is it?  Then it not supporting some scenarios that GRUB1 supported could be acceptable.  If GRUB1 wanters support GRUB1 as an alternative, it should be no problem to have both.  GRUB1 supports dvorak layout.  That is what i would be missing i GRUB2.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: /var/cache/apt is the big consumer during dist-upgrades
<TDJACR> wekt: No it isn'y
<wekt> arielCo, you found the ones that gett bigest during an upgrade.
<slacker_nl> yofel: i'm running grub1 on karmic...
<Amaranth> karmic is the "shove everything we can in" release
<yofel> tomasv: sounds like some grub1/2 hybrid state o.O
<tomasv> yofel: my thoughts exactly
<TDJACR> Amaranth: which is the principle that I disagreed with :p
<slacker_nl> yofel: grub2 is only installed when you freshly install karmic
<Amaranth> Because lucid is going to have almost no new stuff
<yofel> slacker_nl: me too on my other pc, but Martyn said that an updrade will now force grub2
<JoeSomebody> hi , very new to linux (installed 9.04 a week or two ago) , old windoze man here, i was wondering as a new ubuntu user, should i upgrade, so i did it because we always have to in windozeland, and now i have an optical drive issue, can anyone help? can i fix or should i toast it and go clean?
<Martyn> Koala is not an LTS, correct
<slacker_nl> yofel: mkay..
<tomasv> let's try to purge/reinstall the whole shebang
<Amaranth> TDJACR: That bug is a dupe, btw
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I actually HOPE that Lucid is the Snow Leopard release! :-D
<TDJACR> Amaranth: Google let me down :p
<darthanubis> ok, I was wrong, sweet!
<TDJACR> Sorry about that.
<slacker_nl> would need to try that, since that is a new policy afaik, since they said that they wouldn't do the grub1 to 2 upgrade
<NoelJB> By which I mean, emphasis on bug fixing, not new features.
<Martyn> !ot JoeSomebody
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot JoeSomebody
<Martyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<arielCo> slacker_nl: NoelJB told me that, but I relocated it and the upgrade procedure seems to check somewhere else: http://pastebin.com/m14d06777
<Jeruvy> JoeSomebody: this is for 9.10, I wouldn't upgrade until it's official (29th) otherwise you should be asking in #ubuntu if you need help with 9.04
<Amaranth> NoelJB: afaik the only really big new features planned so far all relate to ubuntuone and software-center
<wekt> Amaranth, i guess when you write lucid you don't mean xemacs?
<Amaranth> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<tomasv> man, I can only uninstall grub, apt doesn't seem to be aware of grub2 :/
<NoelJB> Amaranth, both of which are already in Karmic.
<JoeSomebody> is there a log of the install so we can see what went wrong?
<Martyn> Lucid Lynx is a good name
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Right but they'll be vastly expanded
<NoelJB> wekt, LOL No.  Lucid Lynx.  Ubuntu 10.04, "Good Buddy"
<yofel> tomasv: you want to install grub-pc for grub2
<slacker_nl> JoeSomebody: /var/log/apt iirc /var/log/dpkg
<Amaranth> NoelJB: software-center is going to replace every package-related GUI except update-manager, for example
<darthanubis> why is Empathy showing myself as a contact?
<NoelJB> I wonder if anyone outside of the USA knows how funny 10.4 is?
<JoeSomebody> thx
<NoelJB> Or anyone IN the USA under the age of, oh, 40?  LOL
<Martyn> NoelJB : Explain?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Took me a minute there to realize what you meant :)
<tomasv> yofel: frankly, I don't really care, I just want a functional bootloader...
<NoelJB> Martyn, CB "10" codes.  :-)
<Amaranth> 10-4 means "acknowledged" when talking on CB radio
<NoelJB> From the days of the CB radio craze.
<slacker_nl> 10.4 - okish or something right?
<darthanubis> with the gtalk/jabber accounts
<Martyn> NoelJB : CHORTLE
<Martyn> Gods, I never even thought of it ...
<yofel> tomasv: i understand that, I just don't understand how you got into that mess, and don't really know a clear way to get out of it
<Martyn> "Good Buddy" indeed
<webbb821> i got a telepathy gabble update will this fix empathy
<Amaranth> webbb821: only if your problem is getting on IRC
<webbb821> oh
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what else do we have other than software sources and synaptic?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: gdebi
<arielCo> http://pastebin.com/m5661c86c  << see what I mean
<tomasv> yofel: like kubuntu.org told me: update-notifier-kde -d
<Amaranth> NoelJB: and for some reason gnome-app-install
<yofel> tomasv: ok, correct way, so I guess the update procedure is broken right now...
<slacker_nl> arielCo: increase your /var
<webbb821> did they fix the gdeb error of not being able to install a deb threw the gdeb installer  only being able to install via terminal
<NoelJB> arielCo, <<sigh>> Looks like the check is stupid and stopping because /var doesn't have enough space, even though /var/apt does.  :-(
<tomasv> yofel: which one should i install: grub2 or grub-pc ?
<yofel> webbb821: yes, it's fixed
<slacker_nl> arielCo: or symlink /var/cache/apt to another dir on your / fs so it has enough space
<arielCo> slacker_nl: that's the obvious solution, but I'm trying to workaround to it
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, that's exactly what arielCo did, but the check is being dumb about where it needs the space, and just checking the FS root.
<arielCo> slacker_nl: /var/cache/apt is already on /, which has 2.2 GB available
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: ahh, k, didn't know that
<arielCo> yup, maybe it should do the check only where it's going to write
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, neither did we, when we all told arielCo to make the symlink
<NoelJB> arielCo, please open a bug report on that, so it can be fixed for the future.
<NoelJB> arielCo, and feel free to subscribe me, as I'll want to track it.
<arielCo> NoelJB: my python skills are still weak, so don't expect any patches ;)
<yofel> arielCo: please give me the bug number too, as I'm interested too
<arielCo> going
<arielCo> launchpad, I guess?
<slacker_nl> yes
<wekt> yeah, verily.  Intel is using software rendering according to glxinfo: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer .  Though i would think that would not make 2D lag.  The 2D gets drawn fast enough when it draws, just pauses between events.  I'll try & figure out how to get back to non-software 3D though & see whether that helps.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: you can use ubuntu-bugs update-manager to create the bug report
<arielCo> NoelJB & slacker_nl: damn, something's screwed after symlinking. Now apt-file search do-dist-upgrade (to locate the pertaining package) yells "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory". Guess it's rollback time :)
<yofel> arielCo: actually you *should* use ubuntu-bug
<NoelJB> arielCo, <<sigh>> lovely.  I wonder if a bind mount would work.
<JoeSomebody> the issue with the beta, so far , is that i cannot open my dvdrw after doing an unmount on a blank, anyone know what that might be about , and how to fix it? open button is dead
<slacker_nl> yofel: why the should?
<arielCo> well, meanwhile I'll undo the relocation
<yofel> slacker_nl: we are trying to get as may bug reports reported with apport so that the apport-hooks add additional information to the report. Triaging incomplete bug reports is a huge resource bucket.
<slacker_nl> k
<raw__> Hey guys.. anyone here can help me get my nvidia card working in studio?
<yofel> slacker_nl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/IncreaseApportAdoption if you're interested
<Jeruvy> JoeSomebody: same problem here, apport won't report it.  And I can't get dvd playback working, seem to be missing some plugins I cannot get.
<yofel> raw__: what's the problem? Driver won't work after installing in hardware drivers?
<slacker_nl> yofel: click
<SJr> How is Kubuntu doing, should I try upgrading?
<yofel> SJr: depending on you, from 'very good' to 'unusable' - decide yourself ;)
<arielCo> NoelJB: cancel the getcwd complaint: I was running the apt-file commands standing at /var/cache/apt/, in a terminal I opened *before* symlinking (duh). The original bug stands, though.
<slacker_nl> yofel: there is one thing I don't like about apport bug reporting, specificly when it reports a bug due to a crash
<raw__> Ok classic thing.. when i ask for help the problem automaticly fixes itself =P
<SJr> If my decision to upgrade is dependant upon how stable I think it is, then the only decision I could make is whether to regret it or not
<yofel> SJr: you should definitely try a live disk first to see if if works for you
<slacker_nl> yofel: and that is that the search for dupe bugs is incorrect, most of my crash reports have been duplicates
<yofel> SJr: I'm running kubuntu 32 and 64 bit just fine here
<tomasv> ok, uninstalled grub, installed grub2, now: "File not found...", Am I lucky grub2 is only chainloaded and not installed over old grub!
<JoeSomebody> i can live with no optical , or optical related bugs, for now, i like the changes i have found so far (real fed up with ms and windoze)
<slacker_nl> arielCo: what is the bugnumber?
<Armageddon> how's karmic going guys ?
<arielCo> slacker_nl: just a minute
<JoeSomebody> will there be updates for this beta in between the release date? i am new please bear with my dumb questions
<tomasv> back to good old manual edit of menu.lst :/
<NoelJB> arielCo, understood.  perhaps we can find the specific bit of code, somewhere in update-manager-core, that does the check, and you can disable it.
<virtuald> empathy says network error when it can't connect. wtf does that mean? something a little more helpful would be nice...
<NoelJB> JoeSomebody, there have been updates today, yesterday, and pretty much every day.  :-)
<JoeSomebody> i see, thx
<JoeSomebody> i assume i just go in update manager like before?
<Martyn> JoeSomebody : All of us are working hard as dogs right now
<Martyn> so there will be near constant software updates, some of which may break things badly if we fsck up
<NoelJB> Armageddon, well enough.  Not the end of the world.
<JoeSomebody> :)
<dbristow> ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-armel+dove.img and ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-armel+imx51.img.  Can someone tell me what these are for?
<Armageddon> NoelJB: last stage karmic didn't boot !
<Martyn> JoeSomebody : Let me put it this way -- don't trust a production machine, or anything else you love, to 9.10 until after the release
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Martyn> dbristow : I'd lov eot
<JoeSomebody> i have replaceable stuff on that machine
<Martyn> dbristow : Those are ARM based images, for ARM machines.  the dove is one made by Marvell, the i.mx51 is one made by freescale
<Martyn> I'm working on yet another platform, called smooth-stone
<dbristow> ARM, ahh.
<Martyn> all of them are very low power architectures.  The i.mx51 is focused on netbooks
<Martyn> smooth-stone is focused on servers
<Martyn> dove is a Marvell test board, one you'll likely never see
<virtuald> will cortex 9 be for netbooks?
<JoeSomebody> i hope to become a ubuntu power user fast, and help others in my area, see ya later windows and all the viri, bugs etc , that will NEVER get fixed, i been in computers since 88, i am way overdue to become a linux guy
<Martyn> virtuald : Someday
<virtuald> <:
<Martyn> virtuald : For now, most netbooks will be cortex A8
<Martyn> (like the iphone is)
<virtuald> ok
<penguin42> Martyn: It might be interesting - which ARM boards do people expect Karmic to be used on? (or will that be more likely to be found out at release?)
<Martyn> penguin42 : Mostly not
<Martyn> penguin42 : No support for beagle and whatnot
<Martyn> penguin42 : We're using karmic (and used jaunty) to learn what's needed
<penguin42> Martyn: Ah right; what about OpenRD ?
<Martyn> no comment
<penguin42> ah cool :-)
<JoeSomebody> the more i learn about linux, ubuntu, the community, you guys, etc. the more i am impressed, thank you all :)
<Quarth> Hi people.
<Quarth> I have a little problem: desktop not showing any icons since few weeks. Starting gnome in safe mode shows icons. I've checked show-desktop values in gconf-edit nautilus preferences. Any idea? Should I ask somewhere else? Thanks!
<penguin42> Quarth: They've been turned off as a design decision
<Martyn> yep
 * penguin42 looks for the bug
<Quarth> Oh! :D
<NoelJB> Quarth, UPSTREAM decision.  The gnome folks.
<penguin42> #407621
<Quarth> It looks a 'funny' decision lol
<DanaG> weird... since livecd no longer has Pidgin.... there's no IRC client!
<NoelJB> bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<DanaG> At least, Empathy didn't seem to offer IRC.
<penguin42> Quarth: You can turn the menu ones back on via system->preferences->appearance->something
<wekt> Quarth, i didn't know gnome did it.  KDE4 did it.
<Amaranth> No, he is talking about a different problem
<virtuald> isn't here going to be something in karmic like the fast user switch applet in jaunty?
<Quarth> tx guys, I'll take a look
<Amaranth> You guys are talking about icons missing from menus, he is talking about not having desktop icons
<Amaranth> virtuald: there already is
<penguin42> oh? Desktop icons should stil be there
<yofel> JoeSomebody: you're always welcome to help, more people are always needed (and join the bugsquad if you don't hava anything else to do, we really need more people :P)
<virtuald> amaranth: where?
<Amaranth> virtuald: up by your click, it says your username
<Amaranth> err, clock
<virtuald> no
<virtuald> i don't have it
<drs305> Quarth: Do you have both "show desktop" AND "volumes visible" enabled?
<Amaranth> virtuald: ok, right click, add to panel, indicator session applet
<Amaranth> (it's there in a default install)
<Quarth> wait, it's not related to menu, are desktop icons.
<Quarth> Oh, I see you realized.
<NoelJB> Quarth, which desktop icons don'
<virtuald> heh what a name
<NoelJB> t appear?
<Quarth> drs305, yep.
<virtuald> i would have never guessed
<Quarth> No desktop icon.
<Quarth> I see menu bar and status bar, but desktop is clear. I have docs and so in my /desktop folder.
<JoeSomebody> •yofel• when i get my chops i'll be happy to help, i have lots of time normally
<Quarth> If I login in gnome-safemode icons are shown
<virtuald> amaranth: on what side of the clock should it be? and it doesn't say my username, it shows a barely visible envelope
<NoelJB> Quarth, Oh ... hmmm ... so it is as if your ~/Desktop folder isn't being shown at all?
<Amaranth> Quarth: gconftool --set --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true
<Amaranth> virtuald: you added the indicator applet, not the indicator session applet
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: Bug #442456, both are subscribed
<virtuald> ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442456 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade should check for free space in the actual paths where it's needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442456
<Quarth> NoelJB, that's it, no file/doc/folder is shown.
<JoeSomebody> i am reading wiley ubuntu secrets 2009 to make sure i have a basic understanding
<ajs`> so, i am having trouble mounting removable media after the upgrade, gives me a "Unable to mount location, not Authotized" error.  any idea whats not working?
<NoelJB> Quarth, and you have ~/Desktop?  Note: Desktop, *NOT* desktop
<DanaG> weird... IRC isn't available in the first-run wizard of Empathy!
<DanaG> That's a bug... it'll make it awfully hard for people to get IRC support.
<DanaG> It would be good for the livecd to have an account already set up!
<Quarth> Amaranth, that setting is already true.
<NoelJB> yofel, I believe that you had also expressed interest in bug 442456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442456 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade should check for free space in the actual paths where it's needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442456
<Amaranth> Quarth: is nautilus running?
<yofel> NoelJB: thx
<NoelJB> yofel, self: subscribe, but there's the link
<slacker_nl> arielCo: it did download karmic.tgz?
<yofel> NoelJB: already done ;)
<slacker_nl> arielCo: never mind..
<arielCo> slacker_nl: hmm... nope
<Jeruvy> ok got libdvdcss2 installed (finally) but totem refuses (permission and plugin issues) and vlc crashes.
<Jaymac> does the empathy shipped with the beta not support file transfer over msn?
<Quarth> Amaranth, you hit the point!
<Quarth> It was not running! :O
<arielCo> slacker_nl: oh, log says it did - perhaps it removed it
<Quarth> So the problem now is...why it wasn't running? :/
<duffydack> NoelJB, I gave up on karmic btw.  the patch didnt change anything.  I guess im staying with jaunty..  "great for older hardware" no longer applies in my case :)
<Jeruvy> vlc apport sent.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: no, i had an idea, but soon realised it wouldn't work
<Amaranth> Quarth: gconftool -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<Amaranth> Quarth: does that say filemanager?
<NoelJB> duffydack, file a bug report.
<wekt> Jaymac, I thought empathy didn't support MSN at all.
<Quarth> Amaranth, no: [windowmanager,panel]. It seems filemanager was eliminated someway
<arielCo> slacker_nl: Here's a thought: relocating /var while GNOME is running would be dangerous, but I guess I could do it in runlevel 3, then come back and try again
<NoelJB> mine has [windowmanager,panel,filemanager]
<Jaymac> wekt, well it supports chat via the libpurple library
<Jaymac> but i don't seem to be able to use file transfer
<Quarth> Amaranth, but cheking gconf-editor entry it shows 'filemanager nautilus'
<kiwnix> hello, is there any problem reported with 9.10 beta and swt (eclipse 3.5.1 downloaded from www.eclipse.org)?, i'm having problems with buttons not working ok, and widgets not showing correctly
<Amaranth> Quarth: ok so in gconf-editor add filemanager to that list
<penguin42> kiwnix: Not tried it myself but I thought someone said similar earlier
<slacker_nl> arielCo: i would not relocate /var on a running system, /var/run and /var/lock entries will not like that :)
<Quarth> Amaranth, weird, filemanager entry is already there.
<NoelJB> Quarth, no ... let me explain
<BUGabundo> mac_v: so you saw your ears pulled by seb??
<Amaranth> Quarth: in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components it is but you need to click on /desktop/gnome/session and edit required_components_list
<NoelJB> Quarth, you are looking at the desktop/gnome/session/required_components "directory", but one level up is the KEY that you need to change.
<kiwnix> penguin42, thankyou i will search launchpad for hints :)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hmm? i dint understand
<NoelJB> click on the desktop/gnome/session and look in the right hand panel.  THERE is the key.  select it and click to edit.
<arielCo> slacker_nl: true that. Then it's a job for a live CD. Thanks a bunch.
<NoelJB> Quarth, right-click to edit, then click the Add button
<BUGabundo> mac_v: humm the bug where he _asked_ you to stay put
<BUGabundo> :)
<Quarth> Ops! Sorry, now I get it -_-
<NoelJB> Quarth, :-D
<mac_v> BUGabundo: which?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> id ont  know
<BUGabundo> I've read 150 other bugs
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> don't you read bug mail ?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<mac_v> BUGabundo: you mean the panel bug? that was not for me ;p
<mac_v> notification area*
<BUGabundo> no idea , really
<BUGabundo> I just saw both your emails on a follow up
<Quarth> Great! Done, I'm going to restart the session now to chekc.
<Quarth> Tx guys! I'll be back again in few seconds.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i assigned it to a package , then seb changed it  , and someone after me assigned it again to the same package i had assigned ;p
<rumpel2> do i something wrong or do make most of the grub2-splashscreens the grubmenu hard to read? o.O
<Andy80> I'm connecting to a VPN using NetworkManager on Ubuntu Karmic Beta. I can connect to it, but during connection all other connections are disconnected (I'm connected to my router using an ethernet cable): I see Skype reconnecting, Pidgin reconnecting ecc.... is there any way to avoid this? Is this a bug?
<kiwnix> penguin42, looks like the problem is #442078 :(
<BUGabundo> mac_v: Bug 294523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294523 in ubiquity "Add an option to disable downloading langpacks" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294523
<BUGabundo> its was colin, sorry
<mac_v> BUGabundo: oh.. that , ;0
<BUGabundo> eeh
<yofel> rumpel2: you can modify the text color too
<penguin42> kiwnix: Probably worth confirming it and subscribing then
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hehe ,if you see , i clearly say , anyone can revert it back from a dup ... how can a Colin be not sure , if it is a dup and say , i know the code well ;p
<kiwnix> i should register first, a long time away from ubuntu, returning now :D
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I agree
<Jeruvy> ok bug report linked to 439969, hopefully thats the right one.  seems to be a few duplicates
<BUGabundo> I've seen many times bugs in apps, where ppl would say it did not exist in the code
<NoelJB> bug #439969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439969 in vlc "vlc assert failure: vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Försäkran \"0\" falsk." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439969
<andresmh> I installed libdvdcss2 but I am still getting this error when trying to play a DVD on VLC: "VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc"
<andresmh> any ideas?
<Jeruvy> andresmh: you're one step further than I ;(  still researching.
<andresmh> strange. I remember being able to play encrypted DVDs on Karmic before
<Quarth> Great! Icons are back. I'm a bit idiot today, first I looked at the wrong place, after I wrote 'filemanger', and after 'fileanager' LOL
<Quarth> Thanks!
<andresmh> Jeruvy, what error are you getting Jeruvy ?
<hosoka> Using laptop Compaq Presario CQ50 and there was at first 9.04 working great en hereafter upgraded to 9.10 which after reboot and the Grub keeps flashing and stops till the login. This keeps ongoing this flashing. Anyone reported this before ?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: there is a way to override free disk space check
<hosoka> Using laptop Compaq Presario CQ50 and there was at first 9.04 working great en hereafter upgraded to 9.10 which after reboot and the Grub keeps flashing and stops till the login. This keeps ongoing this flashing. Anyone reported this before ?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: http://pb.opperschaap.net/51
<arielCo> slacker_nl: going
<ActionParsnip> hosoka: use the livecd to reinstall grub
<rumpel2> yofel, i really miss some really nice splashscreens, which try to adapt to the grub-menu...  e.g. simply a nice frame for the menu... guess, i have to gimp a nice one by myself :)
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | hosoka
<ubottu> hosoka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jeruvy> andersk: see bug above..
<hosoka> ActionParship: Using laptop Compaq Presario CQ50 and there was at first 9.04 working great en hereafter upgraded to 9.10 which after reboot and the Grub keeps flashing and stops till the login. This keeps ongoing this flashing. Anyone reported this before ?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<hosoka> ubottu: thanks for the headsup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> andresmh: rather, see bug above
<yofel> ActionParsnip: several hours ago counts as 'quickly'? o.O
<contrast> Anyone know if/when the final release of Amarok 2.2 will be hitting the official repos, or if I'm gonna need to add a PPA for it?
<yofel> !me | hosoka
<ubottu> hosoka: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hosoka> ActionParship: does this means that this issue is known when upgrading from 9.04 ?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, nice going :-)
<hosoka> yofel: hi, it's me again. Coming back as I didn't got a satisfied answer earlier.
<yofel> contrast: it's in the repos but a part of it is constantly failing to build, so just be patient
<Jeruvy> w64codecs are working great :)  playing .ram
<yofel> contrast: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1 if you want to follow it.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: http://pb.opperschaap.net/52
<contrast> yofel: Cool, thanks for the info... I was only curious since the RC showed up so quickly.
<arielCo> that's DistUpgradeController.py or DistUpgradeController.py?
<arielCo> ok, going
<DeMus> How are the chances that the beta version of KK 9.10 will crash?
<penguin42> DeMus: It happens - it's a beta
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i would have responded on the bug , saying that and calling out Colin, but thought not worth it :) /me was too busy now fixing stuff with Humanity ;p
<DeMus> I mean one month before d-day it should be almost okay, wouldn't it?
<yofel> DeMus: depends on your hardware, test the beta on a live disk if you want to make sure
<Freeaqingme> DeMus, I upgraded and it didn't want to boot at all. (did a fresh install and all worked fine though)
<slacker_nl> arielCo: find /tmp -name karmic, then you will see some tmp<randomstring> and apply the patch, then run ./karmic and see what happens
<hosoka> ActionParship: is the livecd the only solution to fix this issue ? Is there no other commands to solve the upgrade instead or will be more updates coming up to fix this.
<hosoka> Using laptop Compaq Presario CQ50 and there was at first 9.04 working great en hereafter upgraded to 9.10 which after reboot and the Grub keeps flashing and stops till the login. This keeps ongoing this flashing. Anyone reported this before ?
<DeMus> Well, I'm not into upgrading at all, when I chance to KK I will do a full install to get a nice fresh installation
<Jeruvy> hosoka: using a cg60 fine, try a fresh install.
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, yofel, arielCo  bug #106804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106804 in update-manager "update-manager free space check broken when /var/cache/apt/archive is a symlink" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106804
<NoelJB> see also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/106804/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106804 in update-manager "update-manager free space check broken when /var/cache/apt/archive is a symlink" [Medium,Fix released]
<yofel> NoelJB: interesting, thx
<hosoka> Jeruvy: thanks, this means that I do need a clean install. I also noticed that most of recommendations was to use the Live CD.
<slacker_nl> click
<hosoka> oh well, there is nothing up to it then I believe.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: good find
<wekt> DeMus, what graphics card do you have?
<NoelJB> I don't know if I should mark the new one as a dup and re-open the bug, or just make a note.
<DeMus> nVidia 8500 GT
<DeMus> Why?
<arielCo> NoelJB: that's the one. Guess mine's a duplicate?
<Jeruvy> hosoka: My upgrade went badly also..fresh was fine.  Now all I need fixed is dvd playback and I'm calling this a win :)
<NoelJB> arielCo, except that it SHOULD have been fixed.
<NoelJB> I just looked at Michael's patch, which should have done it.
<hulio> Hello! Been having popping sounds coming from my Audigy2. Anyone else having popping sounds?
<wekt> DeMus, because mostly intel is good, but right now there is bug 343528 crashing.  & intel slowness.
<arielCo> NoelJB: yeah, the patch is 2 yr old but didn't make it into any release. Good grief.
<DeMus> wekt: why you asked?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343528 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in EvdevMBEmuBlockHandler()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343528
<DeMus> Okay, yes I heard about it
<arielCo> slacker_nl: I found a tiny script named 'karmic' under /tmp, but it's a trivial "from DistUpgradeMain import main"
<hosoka> Jeruvy: I am gona try it also. Realy sad that it needs a clean install. Hoping upgrade would be ok as I didn't got bad experience with upgrading to previous 9.10 alfa releases.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: yes, cd into that dir
<arielCo> slacker_nl: !!
<slacker_nl> then apply the patch i gave yo
<NoelJB> arielCo, if it is marked as Fix Released, it is SUPPOSED to actually be IN a release.  Fix Committed is for when it is only in source control somewhere.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: it is in the sources, but it doesn't work
<slacker_nl> what I don't get is why /var is mentioned and not /var/cache/apt
<DeMus> I saw KK will have kernel 2.6.31, I had problems with that one so I returned to 2.6.30 in Jaunty. In 2.6.31 my sensors were not detected
<yofel> hulio: popping after about 10s?
<hulio> Yes, yofel. And before music programs start to play the song.\
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, I'll let Michael look at it, for now.
<DeMus> Will KK also work with 2.6.30 just incase?
<slacker_nl> DeMus: yes
<DeMus> That's good to know
<TDJACR> NetworkManager doesn't get an IP (I need to use dhclient) and I have tons of messages before the graphic boot kicks in.
<yofel> hulio: that's cause in karmic the sound card get's turned on and off instead of being suspended. In this case you should file a bug on launchpad with 'ubuntu-bug linux' if I'm not mistaken
<TDJACR> Oh, wlan fails too
<TDJACR> But it looks Okay
<arielCo> NoelJB: I'm not sure I understand - "Fix Released" is incorrect for this bug?
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, my Karmic now just hangs after trying to start apparmor.
<hulio> yofel, I'm a launchpad newbie....so do I go to Karmic's page on Launchpad then file it?
<DanaG> Mysteriously hangs.
<yofel> hulio: no, please open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type 'ubuntu-bug linux' in there. You'll need a lauchpad account for that though.
<hulio> Thank you!
<hulio> yofel, :-)
<yofel> hulio: np
<NoelJB> arielCo, Fix Released means that it is actually in the Ubuntu released packages.  Apparently not for you.  I'm going to look at the code I have here, and at Michael's patch, to see.
<TDJACR> Any idea why my touchpad can't two-finger scroll anymore?
<mac_v> NoelJB , arielCo: which bug are you guys talking about?
<TDJACR> Or why my system hangs randomly :p
<mac_v> TDJACR: its now either 2finger or edge scrolling
<NoelJB> mac_v, bug 442456 and bug 106804.  The latter has a patch.  I wonder if it failed because the patch has a typo in the file name?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442456 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade should check for free space in the actual paths where it's needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106804 in update-manager "update-manager free space check broken when /var/cache/apt/archive is a symlink" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106804
<DanaG> ugh, I can't figure out why my restored-from-backup Karmic is hanging on boot.
<NoelJB> mac_v, two 'l's in Controller :-)
<NoelJB> the patch has 1
<DanaG> It goes through apparmor loading, then two lines like this, then hangs:
<DanaG> Done.
<DanaG> Done.
<hulio> yofel, so this popping sound is a known problem?
<DanaG> <hang.>
 * mac_v checks
<yofel> hulio: yes, dtchen would know more about it
<hulio> dtchen, Do you know any information about SoundCards popping on & off in Karmic?
<NoelJB> interesting ... $  dpkg -L update-manager-core | grep -F DistUpgradeController.py
<NoelJB> /usr/share/pyshared/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py
<NoelJB> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py
<NoelJB> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py
<NoelJB> now to see about the patch ...
<mac_v> arielCo , NoelJB : lol  , sometimes bugs happen again... the initial bug was ages ago ;p
<NoelJB> mac_v, but the bug is (still|again) present :-)
<NoelJB> mac_v, looking at the live code to check.
<mac_v> yeah , as i said , it might have started again :)
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: the patch should be applied to the sources delivered by karmic.tgz
<Moc> I never had soo much force close windows popup in linux than in this beta hehe
<NoelJB> OK, there's only one file.  The other two are symlinks ...
<mac_v> NoelJB: you could tag the bug , regression-potential , that would give it more prominence
<NoelJB> mac_v, done, thanks.
<TDJACR> mac_v: Thank you
<mac_v> np :)
<NoelJB> mac_v, ok the code appears to be totally different from two years ago.  nothing in common, unless I've found the wrong place to look.
<TDJACR> Pidgin still seems nicer
<TDJACR> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DanaG> ugh, stupid boot hang.
<NoelJB> OK, seems to be DistUpgradeCache.py --- that's the only place that checks freespace
<TDJACR> When I boot I get i8042.c: No controller found:
<arielCo> slacker_nl: patched, relocated /var/cache/apt/archives again, ran sudo ./karmic (this one uses a dialog), bombed again. Should I delete the .pyc?
<arielCo> df -h /var/cache/apt/archives/: Avail = 2.2 GB
<kulight> is there a way to automatically recreate the files that makes the boot menu in grub 2 ?
<arielCo> slacker_nl: should I also use http://pb.opperschaap.net/51 ?
<yofel> kulight: 'sudo update-grub'
<yofel> !grub2 | kulight
<ubottu> kulight: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> kulight: or do you mean to complete /boot/grub/ folder?
<kulight> yofel: this only reads the files that are already there and create the menu in my case the file for mem test is gone and i want to recreate the file
<slacker_nl> arielCo: no, no need to remove the .pyc, if the .py has changed python knows it needs to recompile the stuff and will not use the .pyc file and 51 is not needed
<basso> :3
<basso> How do i fix the ATI maximize lag?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: you still get the warning?
<basso> hear rumors on X-server no backfill thingi
<yofel> kulight: you mean you are missing /boot/mentest86+.bin ?
<arielCo> slacker_nl: now I see it recompiled and I see that you just changed the path from /var to /var/cache..., but I'm not sure I patched the file in the right path
<arielCo> yes, I still get it
<slacker_nl> arielCo: cd /tmp/tmp<randomstring> ; patch < thepatch.patch
<kulight> yofel: mentest86 is installed but not showing in the grub menu
<arielCo> right that - then I ran "sudo ./karmic"
<yofel> kulight: in that case 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall memtest86+'
<yofel> kulight: what I meant was if you have the mentest .bin file
<slacker_nl> arielCo: mkay
<slacker_nl> we need a different solution then
<arielCo> oh, I see
<arielCo> you check /var/cache/apt and I symlinked ./archives  :)
<arielCo> will try again
<slacker_nl> lol
<kulight> yofel: iv'e tried that one but no luck ill try again
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, what are you telling arielCo to change?  what's the patch, again?
<yofel> kulight: please tell me if you have /boot/memtest86+.bin - all I want to know is if you have that file
<arielCo> should I change the path in the script, or relocate again?
<arielCo> noeljb: http://pb.opperschaap.net/51
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: pb.opperschaap.net/52
<arielCo> noeljb: my bad, http://pb.opperschaap.net/52
<kulight> yofel: yes its there
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: i've asked him to patch the files in /tmp/tmp<randomstring> where do-release-upgrade stores all the files it will use to do th eupgrade
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, are you sure that will even help?  the /var does not appear to be checked.  the archivedir is what matters.
<yofel> kulight: ok, do you have /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ and is the script executable?
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: not 100% sure
<TDJACR> mac_v: I have no sound now :O
<mac_v> TDJACR: there you go ... welcome to karmic and the amazing pulseaudio ;p
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, that loop only CHECKS free space.  Go down to line 1054.  That's where free space is CHECKED.
<TDJACR> mac_v: I had to compile it on Jaunty
<TDJACR> mac_v: Alsa, that is
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: lemme see
<NoelJB> sorry.  it is computed where you said, and CHECKED starting at 1054
<kulight> yofel: /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+.dpkg-dist is executable
<TDJACR> mac_v: MBP 5,3?
<basso> anyone running 9.10 on ati gfx?
<yofel> kulight: ok... the .dpkg-dist part shouldn't be there
<yofel> kulight: can you try to rename the file?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, ooo I think I see a possibility.  REMOVE /var from the first loop.
<kulight> yofel: is there a way to recreate the files in this folder /etc/grub.d/?
<kulight> yofel: yes sure im on it
<yofel> kulight: well, the 20_memtest86+ script is part of the memtest86+ package so the reinstall from before *should* have re-created it...
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: it loops through fsfree, which is a dictionary which is filled by that first loop, and then it checks wheter the space is enough
<mac_v> TDJACR: sound is a mess i know not much of ;)
<kulight> yofel: renaming worked that you
<yofel> kulight: I don't get though why the file had the wrong name o.O
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: I think it might just work with /var/cache/apt, but removing /var could also do the trick
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, yes.  there are actually three (3) loops, starting at 992 (figure out what free space we have), 1040 (figure out what we need), 1054 (figure out what failed).
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: jep
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, and do you see the 1040 loop do anything with /var?
<kulight> yofel: i have installed windows after i have installed Ubuntu it messed things up a bit i also had to manually create the windows file
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: if archivedir is /var/apt/cache yes
<virtuald> will ubuntu ever go as insane as fedora and removing /dev/dsp?
<slacker_nl> /var/cache/apt i mean
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, that's a separate entry, no?
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: apparently it worked :) "Getting new packages"
<NoelJB> arielCo, what worked?  what change did you make?
<yofel> virtuald: thankfully not /yet/
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: /var/apt/cache is a seperate entry yes
<virtuald> i hope they don't do it for lucid
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: /var/cache/apt -> /var/cache/apt/archives. On top of Slacker's patch
<TDJACR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Karmic is wrong, .32 isn't out.
<TDJACR> And sound doesn't wotk
<NoelJB> that probably made that entry redundant with the archivedir entry
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: jep
<volkodav> Anybody has this problem with nvidia-settings when I add set up the twin view and try to save X to config it saus can not parse the file and crashes
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: removing the /var entry would be enough
<volkodav> every reboot I have to do it all over again?
<yofel> volkodav: you're the second today with that problem, iirc moving the original xorg.conf fixed it
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: or would do the same in this case
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: it should check diskspace for /var but for /var/cache/apt of whatever the location is of the archivedir
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: s/should/should not/
<volkodav> moving meanin renaming or what ?
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: yup, in short, that's what slacker's patch does. /var -> /var/cache/apt/archives
<yofel> volkodav: that would work too
<volkodav> hmm let's see
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, see the comment I made in the bug report.
<NoelJB> I can't mark it triaged, but hopefully mvo will see it and make the fix quickly.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: i agree with the comment you made in the bug report
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, feel free to comment.
<NoelJB> I'm going to prep a quick patch if someone wants to try it.
<volkodav> yofel: thanks it worked
<TDJACR> Anyone have any solution for sound on a Macbook Pro 5,3 and backlight on the same model
<Martyn> TDJACR: I'm working on sound
<TDJACR> Martyn: Cool
<Martyn> TDJACR : but I don't think we'll have a backlight solution for a while.
<Martyn> TDJACR : It turns out the sound chip is the same as the one I'm using on a different platform, so it's a side-effect of my solution
<TDJACR> Martyn: It worked in Jaunty.
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, arielCo, yofel see the patch I put on bug 442456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442456 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade should check for free space in the actual paths where it's needed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442456
<TDJACR> Both did, sound took some extra effort
<Martyn> TDJACR : Yes, but the driver now has to work with pulse
<Martyn> which has changed fundamentally .. like I said, it -will- work, but I'll need to work on it for a bit
<TDJACR> Martyn: Okay, cool.
<TDJACR> Martyn: How long do you think this'll take?
<Martyn> week
<NoelJB> TDJACR, I like Ubuntu, but out of curiosity, why buy a Mac, paying premium and getting Mac OS X, and then install linux?  answer privately if you wish.
<Martyn> Mac isn't my primary focus .. it's a MID/Media Player that I work on that has the same hardware
<Martyn> NoelJB : Um .. I do the same thing :)
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: looks even better - I didn't know the path is variable
<Martyn> NoelJB : Triple booting Windows 7 (Work requirement for developer tools on ARM), OS X (I like OS X), and 9.10 (duh, cause I work on that too)
<TDJACR> Martyn: Please PM me when done if possible
<Martyn> TDJACR : Keep your eye on launchpad
<Martyn> and subscribe to the bug
<Martyn> I can't remember everyone who is affected, after all :)
<TDJACR> NoelJB: It was purchased for me, as a gift from a conglomerate of friends.
<NoelJB> TDJACR, nice friends :-D
<TDJACR> Martyn: Okay, no problem, thanks. Would you happen to have the bug link?
<TDJACR> NoelJB: Yeah, lots of them.
<TDJACR> NoelJB: But I got the 5,3 from apple because the original one was defective.
<TDJACR> It was a 3,1
<Martyn> TDJACR :Not offhand.  I'll look it up
<Freeaqingme> Is it worth to report that the installer damaged 25% of my files while resizing an ext3 partition?
<slacker_nl> NoelJB, arielCo: I think we resolved a bug today ;)
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, would be nice :-)
<TDJACR> Martyn: Thank you
<Martyn> Freeaqingme: If there is no current bug reported, yes.
<Martyn> that would be a very good idea to report it, and how to reproduce too
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how long it takes before a changelog is put on changelogs.u.c?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, and it is nice when a bug can be fixed by REMOVING code :-)
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: very true :)
<Freeaqingme> Martyn, I love my data too much to even try to reproduce :P
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: yeah, will it make it into karmic?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: i do think so, if it will not make the initial release it should be in -updates
<NoelJB> arielCo, that's up to whomever has commit rights.  if it were NetworkManager or ModemManager, I'd have a better chance of saying.
<NoelJB> Since I've already made fixes to those packages and had them included.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: networkmanager you say :)
 * NoelJB looks around for an exit.
<slacker_nl> haha
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, LOL yeah.  Dare I ask why you ask?
<arielCo> slacker_nl, NoelJB: haha, I get it. I do believe in taking care of small things; one bug down, couple of thousands to go ;)
<TDJACR> Since the backlight isn't a package, how do I file the proper bug?
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: i have some issues with network manager which does not respect the mapping stanza
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: it is reported upstream, but i've seen no action..
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: bug 413622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413622 in network-manager "[karmic] Network manager takes precedence over /etc/network/interfaces" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413622
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, I haven't looked at that code at all.  I've worked on some issues with modems (udev related stuff) and a few other things in NM.
<TDJACR> I also get USB_id[453]: Unable to access /devices/pci...... on boot
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: k, the fix is pretty easy, just disable the startup scripts :)
<michaelj> Karmic Koala - intel 915 graphics driver,  in Alpha 6 Kernel Mode Setting enabled, in 9.10 Beta, Kernel setting mode no longer enabled
<slacker_nl> although now with upstart..
<michaelj> :(
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, have you tried the PPA code?  I know that there have been some fixes in that area.  I had similar problems.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: nope, what is the PPA?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: I removed NM, don't use it.. :)
<michaelj> i was able to set it up again in /etc/initramfs - but i'm unsure if this is because i'm upgrading from the alpha, or if it's actually regressed in teh Beta
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, and #nm is where those of us who pretend to play with the code hang out.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, that Intel KMS issue anything you'd know about?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: yeah, intel_agp is loading after i915
<Amaranth> NoelJB: There is a workaround but it doesn't work 100%
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, well, if you want help, you need to reinstall it so that we can reproduce and fix.  :-)
<NoelJB> Amaranth, have something we can point michaelj at?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Not really, even with the workaround you end up having to reboot a couple times to fix it
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: will do that, it has been reproduced already btw (dunno if you looked at bug report)
<Amaranth> bug 430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<NoelJB> michaelj, see above ^^^^
<slacker_nl> anywayz, reboot time, see if guessnet upgrade fixes a bug i reported today
<michaelj> Amaranth, NoelJB, thanks guys
<TDJACR> Martyn: Was that url ever posted?
<michaelj> Amaranth, NoelJB, i managed to figure out that workaround, was checking if it was filed
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, FWIW: 20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1 -- I am really sure that there were fixes after that.  :-)
<michaelj> Amaranth, NoelJB job done :)
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, as I said, I had very similar issues.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: that is from the PPA?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, that was the version you reported to have.  Mine is 0.8~a~git.20090930t162132.866d48b-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: k
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, changelog at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/log/
<TDJACR> Now I'm split once again between Arch and Ubuntu
<slacker_nl> click
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, I believe that the fixes on Sept 4 are what you want.  I spent a lot of time with dan and asac in the IRC doing testing.
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: looks like it, to bad the keyserver is slow again..
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: that change hasn't made it into karmic yet?
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, should have.  Not sure what is in the beta.
<cybersplice> Anyone having problems with nzb exploding when you try and do.. .well anything?
<AlienX> anyone seeing an issue where they get a blue/aqua hue on videos?
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: should be in there i guess 0.8~a~git.20090923t064445.b20cef2-0ubuntu2
<NoelJB> looks like the beta is 0.8~a~git.20090923t064445.b20cef2-0ubuntu2
<ikt> have there been any updates recently?
<AlienX> ikt, yeah, daily lol
<slacker_nl> ikt: it is a development release, there are daily updates :)
<ikt> hrmm
<NoelJB> ikt, define lately.  200+ since thursday.
<ikt> I think I might have something wrong
<ikt> I haven't had any updates for about a week
<ikt> think my local mirror isn't updating, cheers  :)
<slacker_nl> ikt: i had the same thing, then I remembered I pinned all my packages :D
<ikt> pinned?
<slacker_nl> ikt: a way to make sure you don't upgrade certain packages
<ikt> ah ok
<slacker_nl> google apt pinning if you want to know more about it
<ikt> done and done :)
<NoelJB> ikt, My dpkg log has 361 installs since 9/30
<BUGabundo> that's all?
<BUGabundo> lol
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, LOL that's just a grep in the file.  I didn
<NoelJB> t check the even bigger one right before.
<NoelJB> ikt, what happens if you go to a command line and enter sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I do that every day
<BUGabundo> better yet
<BUGabundo> aptitude
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> once or twice daily
<slacker_nl> i hardly do the full-upgrade
<slacker_nl> as in never actually
<BUGabundo> me neither
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, but only 4000 installs since sept 1.
<ikt> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> I just check to see if something is jammed
 * BUGabundo updates
<BUGabundo> I just upgrade 1h ago
<BUGabundo> its weekend so should be calm
<slacker_nl> if I do a full upgrade now, it will upgrade libc6 and that upgrade means b0rkage
<NoelJB> language pack appears upgraded
<NoelJB> and the new modemmanager in the PPA is ready to install
<NoelJB> ikt, what did the apt-get update show?  you should have seen it try to download files.
<ikt> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<ikt> wp[s
<ikt> opps*
<ikt> it went through the usual, and then said no updates
<BUGabundo> Current status: 7 updates [+7], 1876 new [+1].
<BUGabundo>   language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base language-pack-kde-en   language-pack-kde-en-base modemmanager
<ikt> http://pastebin.com/m16b346ab
<BUGabundo> there goes my net :D
<ikt> I don't think the mirror is updating
<NoelJB> ikt, are you hard-coded to a mirror?  My list looks totally different: http://pastebin.com/m1f54bc6a
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: nope, nm still bugs me
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> I've got internode (my isp) as my mirror
<NoelJB> ikt, try going back to the "normal" way
<ikt> that way updates aren't counted towards my usage (yay)
<NoelJB> ikt, ah, but ...
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: you have WAY too many pockets
<BUGabundo> you don't need security or updates
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, I will
<BUGabundo> during devel cicles
<yofel> meh, amarok ketting kept back is starting to get annyoing
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, I know.
<ikt> ok yep, changing back 277MB worth of update
<ikt> so mirror is not updating, cheers all :)
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, oddly ... someone commented yesterday about 2.6.32 being in karmic backports, but I don't see anything in there when I look.
<BUGabundo> let me check LP
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> is it me or aint that link opening ??
<BUGabundo> LP down?
<yofel> BUGabundo: wfm
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> well then, yofel can you check what NoelJB said?
<ikt> lp is sooo slow
<NoelJB> opened for me, BUGabundo .  but I don't see anything about ANYTHING being in karmic backports anywhere.
<NoelJB> so I have no idea to what that person was referring.
<BUGabundo> yeah I would thoutg so too
<BUGabundo> only chance would we have something on Security
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: i responded to your reproduce error, attached daemon.log and apt-cache policy info
<BUGabundo> but TOOO soon for that
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, :-)
<BUGabundo> only after RC
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: could it be jaunty by mistake?
<slacker_nl> greee
<slacker_nl> where is my comment?!?
<slacker_nl> there it is.. pffff
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, 2.6.32 in jaunty?  no clue.  haven't looked.  could reboot and try.  nothing could make jaunty worse than it is.
<mm_202> Anyone else have an issue with the 9.10 x64 DVD not showing the plasma desktop (ran as the LiveCD)?
<NoelJB> (for me)
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: of course not
<BUGabundo> maybe s/he made a version mistake
<slacker_nl> cheers all
<slacker_nl> i'm going to bed
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: nice meeting you
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, well, since for me, jaunty kernel traps regularly, it is basically a playpen until I purge it.  I'll do a clean install of karmic over it, and after I make sure that everything from my current karmic is taken care of, I'll reuse my current karmic for lucid.
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, same.  by the way, does the _nl imply netherlands?
<slacker_nl> NoelJB: yes :)
<NoelJB> slacker_nl, where?
<slacker_nl> amsterdam
<zmjjmz> so is there any reason why the Broadcom STA driver won't activate?
<NoelJB> ah, lovely place.  Been there every year for the past 5 or so.
<slacker_nl> that is nice :)
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: I just pile alpha version on top of my running alpha version
<BUGabundo> can't wait for tool chaing to open
<BUGabundo> will miss all of you guyes
<BUGabundo> after #releaseparty :(
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, why miss us?
<BUGabundo> I like you guys
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, so where are you or we going?
<BUGabundo> I've been on this # for the last 3 yearss
<BUGabundo> we get attached
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: you don't know??
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, nope.  what?
<BUGabundo> this # gets closed a few days after release!
<BUGabundo> and then reopens only after toolchain
<BUGabundo> which mean at least 2 weeks without our bonding
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, oh, I never noticed.  Well, I'll be back as soon as it opens, too.
<BUGabundo> not that I've been much active here lattely
<BUGabundo> but new job takes most of my time
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, and I find that it helps to do a clean install every once in a while.  I have, for example, two karmic installs.  one from scratch, one from jaunty.  they actually behave differently.
<BUGabundo> my last system run from 6.10 beta till karmic A2 :)
<BUGabundo> only recently I did a clean install :)
<BUGabundo> I remember reading Charlie-tca he still had a 4.10 upgraded up to jaunty :D
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-utils/+bug/442574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442574 in mesa-utils "glxgears fails in Karmic" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> we couild create ubuntu+1.01 !
<BUGabundo> hen?
<BUGabundo> it does?
 * BUGabundo goes testing
<BUGabundo> 8928 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BUGabundo> runs well in here
<BUGabundo> with nvidia
<Ian_Corne> runs good here too
<Ian_Corne> with fglrx
<cyberix> it must be something related to my video card
<minimec> glxgears working here with ATI X1250
<cyberix> Could someone take a look at the xorg log I attached?
<test34> glxgears works fine here too
<cyberix> (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<cyberix> is this a problem
<cyberix> or is it just trying to load stuff by trial and error?
<cyberix> There is also a "(EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols." later
<cyberix> but I have no idea what that means
<Ian_Corne> how long ago did you update cyberix ?
<Ian_Corne> i had that error before
<ArkoldThos> heya, I just upgraded to Kubuntu Karmic (beta 1) and it just doesnt boots
<ArkoldThos> takes forever on the first screen, then the display goes black
<DanaG> grr, danged upstart is such a pain to debug.
<DanaG> When things fail to mount, mountall just plain hangs.
<yofel> DanaG: +1
<ArkoldThos> anyone got the same problem than me? :(
<DanaG> I've been wrangling with that for the past 4 or so hours.
<DanaG> Failure to boot... just hangs after apparmor, apparently at mountall.
<yofel> I missed a number in my /home uuid 2 days ago an couldn't even get into repair mode *-.-
<test34> ArkoldThos, maybe look at bugs 431812 & 428920
<DanaG> I finally figured out that alt-sysrq-E terminates stuff without causing a panic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in initramfs-tools "i915: black screen on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431812
<test34> 428920
<DanaG> And now, gdm doesn't start automatically.
<ArkoldThos> thanks test34
<yofel> DanaG: what? you now too? That makes at least more than 5 here with that issue, kdm still starts fine here
<test34> I guess the bot only parses the first bug number he sees
<DanaG> ... and that's when it even manages to boot.
<yofel> DanaG: does 'initctl list' give any clue as to why it doesn't start?
<DanaG> oh, and I found out that not backing up things with "tmp" and "cache" as parts of the path, breaks stuff.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f74a8471d
<yofel> DanaG: hm... as I undestand upstart gdm should start once mountall and hal finish loading...
<DanaG> mountall seems to not finish; that's part of it.
<DanaG> and hal is ignoring my fdi files, for some reason.
<yang_> Hey, is there a reason I cant hard set DNS in Karmic for my own local server?
<yofel> yang_: you mean you can't set a dns in nm-applet?
<yang_> while actually from the /etc/resolv.conf file
<yang_> changed the contents entirely to nameserver 10.0.1.100
<yofel> not sure about that, but nm-applet is having configuration issues at the moment
<yang_> O, okay.
<yang_> KDE Knetworkmanger is worse.
<cyberix> Ian_Corne, I checked. I was lacking two updates to libffi
<yang_> i cant even get that to connect to hidden wpa network
<peol> Uh, quick question, is there any answer to why the option to set individual sound effects has been removed in Karmic, e.g. set mail notification sound etc.?
<cyberix> Ian_Corne, I hope that doesn't affect this problem :-D
<DanaG> damnit, hal, stop ignoring me, or I'll start pulling your circuit boards out.
<DanaG> =þ
<yofel> ^^
<DanaG> fdi cache regeneration failed!
<DanaG> that's what it says.
<Jeruvy> seems I'm missing a plugin for dvd playback, "gstreamer element dvdspu"  anyone have a idea where I can find it?
<Freeaqingme> ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<volkodav> I don't get the reason they switched to this half done empathy from pidgin ?
<peol> volkodav: Me neither to be honest, I wiped it out and installed Pidgin again, Empathy is nowhere near to be default IM functionality-wise.
<Jeruvy> Freeaqingme: thought I had that one, but I didn't.  thanks.
<volkodav> true peol
<volkodav> no plugins
<volkodav> poor thing
<volkodav> I want to uncheck flash plugin and thw wrapper from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<volkodav> and can't seem to find the way in this new Software center
<volkodav> will do cli
<NoelJB> ah, they just released a fix for one of the grub 2 self-destruct bugs: bug 439784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439784
<NoelJB> that's the one that bit me yesterday.
<nlogax> hello! i just installed the 9.10 beta on my imac. most things seem to be working. sound, however, always comes from the crappy internal speakers, even when something else is plugged into the output jack.
<nlogax> dunno if it's a beta issue or not, since i (foolishly?) installed the beta on my first attempt.
<DanaG> ugh, now it's giving "invalid environment block" at grub.
<nlogax> anyone know anything about it?
<NoelJB> Martyn, is the iMac audio the same as the audio you're working on?
<NoelJB> DanaG, it is?  see bug 439784 (above).  They just released the fix, and the bug report describes work-a-around.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439784
<DanaG> ah yeah, I booted  by removing the lines.
<NoelJB> DanaG, I believe that colin has been really frustrated with that, wanting to know why the file keeps getting corrupted.
<DanaG> anyway, gdm still didn't start, and last time it tried, I got a crashdump.
<ArkoldThos> now when I click on other partition (NTFS) returns me: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption
<ArkoldThos> :|
<peol> Is there any answer to why the option to set individual sound effects has been removed in Karmic, e.g. set mail notification sound etc.?
<digitaloktay> hi people
<digitaloktay> has  karmic new x-server??
<RPG_Master> Am I the only one who can't interact with stuff using flash, but only in Firefox?
<RPG_Master> Like, flash work fine in Epiphany
<RPG_Master> *works
<funkyHat> Anyone else using inkscape and finding it really slow in Karmic? :(
<yofel> RPG_Master: others reported the same issue
<RPG_Master> funkyHat: Let me check
<yofel> digitaloktay: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core gives me 2:1.6.3-1ubuntu7
<yofel> digitaloktay: so it's still Xorg 7.4
<RPG_Master> funkyHat: work fine for me :(
<funkyHat> RPG_Master: ok, it is probably just something I'm doing wrong then :(
<funkyHat> blahh
<RPG_Master> yofel: Do they know why?
<yofel> RPG_Master: no idea, I just heard the other folks talking about it, flash works fine here
<NoelJB> same here (re: Flash)
<RPG_Master> yofel: :(
<RPG_Master> NoelJB: But does it work in other browsers?
<RPG_Master> Like epiphany
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, there are other browsers than Firefox?  ;-)
<yang_> Hey anybody here run their own dns server?
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, sorry, haven't tried.
<ArkoldThos> someone having problems while mounting NTFS partitions on Kubuntu Karmic Koala?
<yang_> I can mount ntfs fine
<digitaloktay> yofel, i think 10.04 the new xserver ;)
<ArkoldThos> yang_, from Dolphin? it is returning org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption
<yang_> I got those to sorry
<yang_> utf 8. invalid
<yang_> i mounted them by han
<ArkoldThos> okay :)
<yang_> after you mount them by hand you should be able to get them in doplhin fine
<yang_> if the permant maybe add to /etc/fstab?
<gregsp___> hi guys - if i want to upgrade from jaunty to karmic - what do i bang in the command line?
<rsk> gregsp___: sudo update-manger -d
<rsk> and voila
<gregsp___> i got a command line only system installed.... no gnome or nothing
<yang_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gregsp___> do i have to install the full desktop?
<yofel_> ArkoldThos: see bug 395079
<gregsp___> really want to keep this as small as possible...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395079 in ntfs-3g "[KDE4][Karmic] Error mounting ntfs volume from dolphin's resources panel" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395079
<yang_> that i dont know
<Pici> gregsp___: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Pici> gregsp___: Please check the beta release notes in the topic for more information
<gregsp___> ya beauty!! pici thanks
<acicula> when i activate openvpn it creates the right tap device, but my wireless wont respond anymore to arp requests for it's ip, so my connection dies after 10 seconds or so, anyone know a way around that?(i'm on wireless ap that plugs into a rouer
<xcvsdfgh> My system just hard crashed. :(
<xcvsdfgh> I hate how unstable Karmic is.
<xcvsdfgh> It's seriously getting in the way of my work.
<rsk> dont use karmic on a production system...
<yang_> it is a beta. and runs pretty stable here
<ArkoldThos> yofel, okay, thanks
<xcvsdfgh> yang_: It just hard crashed...
<yang_> I had that happend to me in the aplha stages with my wireless drivers
<ArkoldThos> i used debian sid for a year or two and was always stable D:
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, it is a beta (and only just beta).  hardy, intrepid or (if it works for you) jaunty, would be better choices for production.
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: Jaunty doesn't like my Wi-Fi card.
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, which card?
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: Netgear MA311 or something like that.
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, and does Intrepid?
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: Intrepid doesn't have encrypted home directory support
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, well, its always something.  intrepid does do encrypted home, jaunty doesn't like the wifi, and karmic isn't stable enough for you.  hopefully, you'll be OK in another few weeks.
<NoelJB> s/does/doesn't/
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: I don't remember any option to encrypt my home directory in the installation.
<vinoman> trying to install BW43 driver for wifi on live CD. what is root password for live CD?
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: Hopefully I'll be okay in a few weeks. :)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<xcvsdfgh> vinoman: Don't you get automatically logged in as root?
<xcvsdfgh> ActionParsnip: Hi.
<ActionParsnip> is erlang necessary?
<ActionParsnip> xcvsdfgh: i hope not
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, FWIW, I see several MA311 related bugs closed as invalid because people didn't want to work with the development team on them.
<ActionParsnip> xcvsdfgh: (logging on as root etc)
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: It's a 2.6.28 kernel problem.
<xcvsdfgh> NoelJB: So I figured changing the kernel is easier than messing around with bug reports.
<xcvsdfgh> ActionParsnip: What's erlang?
<ArkoldThos> pfffffft :( unmet dependencies with amarok
<NoelJB> xcvsdfgh, OK.  :-)  I know of other kernel problems in 2.6.31.  On one case, we put code in modem manager to work around one of them.
<NoelJB> erlang is used with couchdb
<NoelJB> www.erlang.org/
<yofel> ArkoldThos: the build of amarok-common failed, you'll have to wait for it to get fixed
<ActionParsnip> xcvsdfgh: seems to be something to do with couchdb (whatever that is)
<ArkoldThos> yeh, lets hope until the devs uplodad the new amarok-common :)
<xcvsdfgh> OMG pornview I sooooooooooooo cool
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: what is couchdb dude?
<xcvsdfgh> s/I/is/
<vinoman> I just pressed enter and it starts to install but does not. can't you install as live cd?
<vinoman> wifi worked well in ver. 9.04. I hope this isn't a step for Ubuntu
<vinoman> a step backward for Ubuntu
<ArkoldThos> xcvsdfgh, what is pornview?
<ActionParsnip> vinoman: just gotta reconfigure it for the new kernel
<yofel> ArkoldThos: well, the build failed due to a broken mysql client that some package needed, so you could build amarok yourself (works, I tried it)
<vinoman> trying Broadcom STA driver this time...
<NoelJB> ActionParsnip, really?  the new database that is part of Ubuntu?
<vinoman> how do you do that?
<xcvsdfgh> ArkoldThos: PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews. Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written using GTK+.
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: database for what?
<ArkoldThos> yofel, I prefer to wait sooner or later they will upload the newest since is a default package of kubuntu :D
<yofel> kk
<xcvsdfgh> ArkoldThos: I have to use both my hands on something else whilst using it.
<xcvsdfgh> ArkoldThos: The first command I run on any computer I install Ubuntu on is 'sudo apt-get install pornview'
<vinoman> STA did install. then it wants me to restart... won't that remove the driver? maybe I can't run wifi from live CD
<ActionParsnip> !info pornview
<joejc> what does speech-dispatcher do and do i need it to auto start?
<ArkoldThos> i don't like gtk+ apps and i don't have many photos but thanks for explain what it is :D
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<NoelJB> ActionParsnip, apt-cache rdepends --recurse couchdb
<xcvsdfgh> ArkoldThos: "hands-free" viewing. :)
<ArkoldThos> hahaha
<ArkoldThos> xd
<xcvsdfgh> ArkoldThos: Because I have a massive penis and need to use both hands.
<NoelJB> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: ok, I web browse and chat. Do I really need this thing?
<Amaranth> bug 410407 is going to be fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash does not recognise mouse clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: oh and play frets on fire
<joejc> if you cant talk about an app why is it in the repos?
<BUGabundo> thanks Pici
<Pici> He was evading a ban.
<BUGabundo> ha great :(
<BUGabundo> douchbags
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: ...
<Pici> BUGabundo: Excuse me?
<BUGabundo> Pici: for him to be evading bans
<BUGabundo> some ppl really like to pull the fence
<joejc> anyone know what speech-dispatcher does and if i need it to auto start?
<NoelJB> ActionParsnip, at the least, it seems to be pulled in by evolution, which is standard.  but I believe it is used by more.
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: oh i see, i use that one
<vinoman> also noticed that the touchpad doesn't work by tapping the pad. have to click the button. that also worked in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: just trying to shrink my install :D
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: couchdb is used in evolution to sync with ubuntuone
<joejc> !info speech-dispatcher
<ubottu> speech-dispatcher (source: speech-dispatcher): Common interface to speech synthesizers. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.7+git20090914~unofficial-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 426 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<joejc> why does it auto start?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ah ... so *that's* the connection.  I was wondering why that hammer appeared in the dependency tree.
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: i dont use ubuntuone
<joejc> anybody know?
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: so remove it :P
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: sweet, thanks
<Amaranth> couchdb is also used for syncing firefox bookmarks with ubuntuone
<Amaranth> There is a theme here :)
<joejc> anybody have a guess?
<Amaranth> joejc: you have accessibility enabled?
<joejc> no
 * Amaranth goes back to writing a new compiz decorator
<NoelJB> Amaranth, mind you ubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu one, and therefore on couchdb :-)
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what kind of decorator?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: But as we went over so throughly last night, you don't need ubuntu-desktop :)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: just porting kde4-window-decorator to replace gtk-window-decorator for now
<Amaranth> gtk-window-decorator is a mess
<NoelJB> when will this new code appear?
<Amaranth> Considering my track record so for with such things... 2020 or so
<NoelJB> LOL
<Amaranth> I want to do an SVG decorator too but getting the shadows and such right will be hard
<Amaranth> shadows have to be straight lines
<vinoman> I hope they fix the wifi by the final version...
<joshposh> Does couchdb work for you with evolution? I just tried it and all Address Books with CouchDB seem to be taken from the same database.
<NoelJB> vinoman: WIFI?
<IDWMaster> US and Main archives are still slow. Is it at my end; or are the servers just full today?
<joshposh> What is even more confusing: Nothing is written to the "Ubuntu One" directory.
<ActionParsnip> wow I just found the most pointless package ever:
<ActionParsnip> !info mobile-broadband-provider-info
<ubottu> mobile-broadband-provider-info (source: mobile-broadband-provider-info): database of mobile broadband service providers. In component main, is extra. Version 20090622-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: not pointless
<ActionParsnip> why?
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: Most people don't know their APN and such for GSM tethering
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: With that package you just have to choose a mobile provider and it fills it in for you
<ActionParsnip> isnt it jsut a list of providers and ratings, how can I access this glorious list please?
<ActionParsnip> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> hmm, well thats going
<NoelJB> Amaranth, do you know of any 30" display laptops?  (snarky reference to http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/DesignerPlayground/AppBrowsingAlternative02)
<ikt> what is with the boot splash
<ikt> on small display it looks fine but anything above 20" and it looks horrible :/
<ActionParsnip> wow and if you remove it it cripples network manager too
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Interesting to see how they plan to integrate zeitgeist though. It didn't make sense to me before.
<NoelJB> I wonder when this will drop into the Lucid alphas.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: In universe, you mean?
<perlsyntax_> where can i find the ubuntu 9.10 beta gnome dvd iso?
<cmwslw> besides ext4, what new features will i not be able to have if i upgrade instead of reinstall?
<Amaranth> There is no way we're using it in lucid
<Amaranth> cmwslw: that's it
<maco> perlsyntax_: cdimage.ubuntu.com like i just said in #ubuntu
<NoelJB> Amaranth, oh right, Mark DID say that Lucid would be the best of Gnome *2*.
<NoelJB> nevermind
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Even worse, 2.0 :P
<NoelJB> LOL
<Amaranth> Which is probably why people thought he said 3.0
<perlsyntax_> i know i just see it
<perlsyntax_> Do they have perl 5.10.1 in it?
<cmwslw> Aramanth: i thought stuff like pidgin would be kept instead of being upgraded to empathy
<perlsyntax_> i like pidgin
<NoelJB> Amaranth, gnome-shell is already in karmic universe
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I know
<Amaranth> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.10.0-24ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 4418 kB, installed size 13620 kB
<NoelJB> I might clone my karmic VM and install it just to see what it looks like.
<Amaranth> perlsyntax_: Looks like 5.10.0
 * BUGabundo likes pidgin more
<perlsyntax_> it has python 2.6.2 or 2.6.3?
<perlsyntax_> me to pidgin better
<Amaranth> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 597 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<Amaranth> 2.6.2 it is
<perlsyntax_> i see
<perlsyntax_> what for the gcc?
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<Amaranth> perlsyntax_: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: python =! pidgin :)=
<perlsyntax_> i think ubuntu got more package for python then sabayon linux
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: No one has said python
<Amaranth> oh, whoops
<BUGabundo> LULZ
<BUGabundo> (11:37:01 PM) perlsyntax_: it has python 2.6.2 or 2.6.3?
<perlsyntax_> really
 * Amaranth blames BUGabundo
<mercutio22> About the lack of sound or text notification upon new message received in empathy, is there a workaround for the moment?
<perlsyntax_> i want the pyton 2.6.3
<perlsyntax_> python
<perlsyntax_> i think it just a update
<BUGabundo> I have 3.0
<BUGabundo> :=)
<perlsyntax_> cool
<perlsyntax_> is python 3.0 slow?
<perlsyntax_> that what i hear.
<Amaranth> Technically every version of python is slow
<BUGabundo> lolololol
<perlsyntax_> i see
<Pici> Python 3 is not fully backwards compatible with 2.x
<Amaranth> s/fully/at all/
<perlsyntax_> maybe i should try it out
<BUGabundo> its not
<perlsyntax_> i use netbeans for my python.
<perlsyntax_> BUGabundo, you try out python 2.6.3?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I just have it install
<BUGabundo> just because I can :p
<perlsyntax_> it that the stable one?
<perlsyntax_> lol ok
<perlsyntax_> man alot of people are download it.
<perlsyntax_> what are the new tools on ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> perlsyntax_: The beta link in the channel topic explains some of the new features
<coz_> hey guys just installed karmic and noticed that constrain Y in compiz  disables itself...anyone else test this?
<coz_> also notice that under Places, the Connect to server...Search for files..and Recent documents have no icons
<TDJACR> Today's date and the next ubuntu version correspond.
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-04
<penguin42> donri: Hmm curious, there are still quite a few things at 2.30
<donri> Will they be updated before final release?
<ckwalsh> In 10.10, did the behavior of the mysql root account change? I cannot login using it anymore, and the MySQL docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset didn't help
<yfoel> donri: as final freeze is gone I seriously doubt it, they probably have their reason for it
<donri> :/
<penguin42> yfoel: It's surprising the same is true of gnome-panel
<yofel> you'll have to ask in -desktop then I fear, as I don't track gnome anyomre
<yofel> *anymore
<ckwalsh> Hrm, got it fixed, but still doesn't explain why the password was changed without my knowledge in the first place
 * yofel can login to mysql fine
<kpoman> hi ! it worked ! it installed fine now !
<kpoman> guys, what was the name of that excellent 3d effects for the desktop ???
<BUGabundo> compiz and kwin
<BUGabundo> depending on what WM you are using
<kpoman> i am using the default one
<kpoman> gnome i gues
<kpoman> s
<BUGabundo> compiz it is
<BUGabundo> install CCSM for extra control of effects
<BUGabundo> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kpoman> and how do I install the ati accelerated graphics ?
<BUGabundo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
 * BUGabundo hugs ubottu
<Ian_corne> matrox :D
<penguin42> haven't used one of those for awhile
<donri> How do I start indicator-datetime?
<kpoman> guys just another generic question: how do I create a partition on a logical partition ? see basically my hard disk got: sda1=winxp, sda2=boot, sda3=swap, sda4=ubuntu root, ... I still have 200GB of free space, however fdisk wont let me do thing on it :( wtf ???
<kpoman> I just want to creat e a shared space for both operating systems !!!
<penguin42> kpoman: Ah
<penguin42> kpoman: You need to create an extended partition in which the new logical partitions live (or is it the other way around)
<Vbits> there seams to be a issue with my window borders, i can change and see them in Apperence fine though the buttons are on the wrong side and any other window fills the screen
<penguin42> kpoman: So delete one (e.g. swap) and then create an extended partition and then it should let you create a swap and another one
<kpoman> penguin42: can I delete swap just like that ?
<penguin42> kpoman: If you're using it it's probably best to do a swapoff -a  first :-)
<Vbits> anyone
<penguin42> kpoman: And you'll need to fixup /etc/fstab when you recreate it
<kpoman> penguin42: see here, it kinda sucks:
<penguin42> kpoman: Yeh PC partition does!
<donri> The play controls in sound-menu gets a theme-incompatible background, known bug?
<kpoman> penguin42: it says unusable :( wtf
<kpoman> http://pastebin.com/LydU6muc
<kpoman> see, sda1=winxp, sda2 was deleted
<kpoman> oops, sda2 = boot
<Vbits> for the record i did a upgrade to 10.10 using update-manager -d
<penguin42> kpoman: Oops
<penguin42> kpoman: That's not the layout you described
<kpoman> sda3 donno what is that
<kpoman> penguin42: yeah, i just deleted my swap then tried creating an extended one
<kpoman> it is the updated layout
<kpoman> I think i failed somehow
<kpoman> sda5 is the shared one
<penguin42> kpoman: sda3 is the holder that allows you to have more partitions, i.e. 5 is probably one of the ones inside 3
<penguin42> kpoman: You should be able to create more as well
<kpoman> this is actually the new layout
<kpoman> http://pastebin.com/g8cZit9C
<kpoman> quite strange uh
<kpoman> why does it say unusable ?
 * penguin42 much prefered the fdisk out put!
<kpoman> hehh sure me too,
<kpoman> but it differs, unusable == wtf ??
<Ken8521> kpoman, what were you trying to make it the swap?
<kpoman> i dont know, in general one would need a swap right ? i just killed my swap to allow creating a shared partition for both os
<Ken8521> kpoman, what were you trying to do w/ that 2gig unusuable?
<Ken8521> kpoman, did you make it primary or logical? cuz i thinkt here's a limit of 3 primary partitions.
<kpoman> that 2g unusable was my swap, i smashed it to allow creating a shared win/linux folder
<Ken8521> ok..
<Ken8521> whats the .64?
<kpoman> there were 4 primary ones, and that was preventing me from creating extended ones ... then I killed the swap one
<Ken8521> i see
<kpoman> where is that .64 ?
<Ken8521> you don't see where it says ".64 unusable"
<kpoman> then created a new one, this time extended
<penguin42> bah don't worry about .64 :-)
<kpoman> oh yes ! i dont know what is that :p
<Ken8521> lol
<kpoman> the installer did put that junk there
<penguin42> kpoman: So if you create a new one of say 1990 does it use that apparently unusable space?
<kpoman> is it pron ? :D
<kpoman> lol
<Ken8521> well what happens when you make the 2gig unusable, a logical swap?
<kpoman> I dont know why I got that unusable thing .. I would be happy if I could recreate my swap there as a extended one
<penguin42> kpoman: So what happens if you try to create a new one?
<Vbits> what should i do if i am missing xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<penguin42> Vbits: You don't need it
<Ken8521> kpoman, you should be able to i would think
<penguin42> kpoman: OK, I think I see whats happened
<penguin42> kpoman: There are two separate things you are dealing with; slots in the partition table and chunks of space
<Vbits> penguin42 also my window borders are missing, is that a related issue
<penguin42> kpoman: You're chunks of space go sda1, sda2, GAP, sda4, <sda3:extended containing: sda5 >
<kpoman> I cant, I just have unusable space !
<kpoman> it doesnt even show me the create option
<penguin42> kpoman: So deleting swap gave you a spare slot that let you create the extended, but becasuse it had a chunk of space free that wasn't in one block it can't be int he extended
<kpoman> penguin42: what should I do to solve the issue ?
<kpoman> qtparted?  :(
<penguin42> kpoman: Hmm
<kpoman> booting from a livecd ?
<kpoman> :(
<penguin42> kpoman: It's tricky, the free space is in an annoying position
<kpoman> oops
<kpoman> can I just move the sda2 to eat at least the first unusable junk ?
<Vbits> any help with my window borders issue
<penguin42> kpoman: You could make sda2 bigger, but if that's your /boot it's not much help
<kpoman> then move the sda3 to closer position ?
<kpoman> penguin42: I just left it with 1G
<penguin42> kpoman: Yeh you don't need any bigger
<penguin42> kpoman: If I was doing it I would probably try something gross but evil that might be a bit dangerous
<penguin42> ooh I can see a way out of this - not particularly nice, but easy
<kpoman> tell me please ! just want an elegant hard drive
<kpoman> it is messed up right now
<penguin42> kpoman: OK, go for it - grow /boot to fill the blank space, then resize the /boot so it uses it, then create a swap file in /boot - weird, but it'll work
<penguin42> kpoman: And next time think about your partition layout first!
<Vbits> my window borders are a big issue some help would be very nice thank you
<kpoman> penguin42: I just thought I could do this thing :( create an extended
<penguin42> kpoman: Yeh, extendededs are great if you know you need one first
<kpoman> penguin42: ok so how do I proceed, do I dd something to a file in /boot ? then mkswap of it ? then alter the fstab ?
<kpoman> and how do I prevent /boot/swapfile from being accessible before it tries to mount it ?
<penguin42> kpoman: Unmount /boot, resize it in fdisk/cfdisk to use the space up, use resize2fs to resize the filesystem, mount /boot, create a swap file in there with dd, mkswap it, and then add that to fstab as swap - easy right?
<penguin42> kpoman: Or just say sod it, 2GB of space lost
<kpoman> oops, how can I resize on fdisk ? I do know gparted ...
<penguin42> use gparted then, just make sure you don't lose /boot - you might want to take a copy, but remember to run update-grub when you are done
<DJAshnar> Use GPARTED
<DJAshnar> :)
<kpoman> wow gparted is buggy ! it dies when launching it
<kpoman> http://pastebin.com/jA88n2SL
<kpoman> wtf gparted !
<kpoman> penguin42: how do I resize on fdisk ?
<kpoman> i dont find an option for that
<kpoman> sorry for laming here
<kpoman> :(
<penguin42> sorry, can't remember off the top of my head, I'd have to try it on something
<penguin42> it might be a delete/recreate which won't actually delete the data if you are very careful
<Vbits> penguin42 what would cause unity style borders in gnome
<penguin42> kpoman: Look, this is something that you probably don't want to do unless you know how to get out of it!
<donri> The play controls in sound-menu gets a theme-incompatible background, known bug?
<donri> Is there a way to see where an installed package came from? I had light-themes from a PPA in Lucid, how would update-manager -d handle that?
<donri> Maverick light-themes in Lucid, that is
<kpoman> penguin42: let me try with parted (cli)
<kpoman> penguin42: Ok i copied the contents of boot to somewhere, deleted it, enlarged it, then re mkfs.ext2 it... now I try to mount it but obviously the UUID changed. How do I know the new UUID of the sda2 ?
<penguin42> oh you deleted it - gulp!
<penguin42> kpoman: OK, try blkid /dev/sda2
<kpoman> penguin42: yeah, and recreated it for 3G now !
<penguin42> ok, DONT REBOOT
<kpoman> cool it worked
<kpoman> no I wont !
<kpoman> I just copy back the files there
<kpoman> let me copy them
<penguin42> kpoman: Grub will be kind of screwed - I'd try an update-grub which might update stuff but I wouldn't be 100% sure
<kpoman> penguin42: it is quite strange. fdisk tells me it is 3GB, however I did mount it and df -h told me it was still 999MB
<penguin42> kpoman: Ah, that's because you need to resize2fs it
<penguin42> kpoman: You resized the box, not the balloon in it
<kpoman> penguin42: but I killed and recreated the fs !
<kpoman> I did mkfs.ext2 !!!
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> kpoman: I'm guessing that it didn't reread the partiton table?
<kpoman> penguin42: how do I force him to do that ?
<kpoman> killall devfs ? =P
<penguin42> yeuch, if it hasn't done this is going to get very very messy; devfs won't help
<penguin42> pastebin fdisk -l please
<kpoman> http://pastebin.com/qMT0Tn14
<kpoman> did I do all that sh#t ? :D
<penguin42> ok, grep sda2 /proc/partitons
<kpoman>    8        2     975872 sda2
<kpoman> it is old
<kpoman> :(
<penguin42> kpoman: try hdparm -z /dev/sda
<penguin42> kpoman: It's probably at this point realising how nice your installation was previously and how 2G of missing space wasn't that bad
<kpoman> device or ressource busy
<kpoman> :(
<penguin42> kpoman: If you're really really really lucky, copying stuff back to your new /boot, and running update-grub might give you something that will boot
<kpoman> I just tried a bad command and cant see the result from blkid
<kpoman> ran partprobe /dev/sda
<penguin42> hmm reasonable
<kpoman> ll /dev/sda* gave me all but sda2
<kpoman> so went back to cfdisk, deleted and recreated it ... still no signs of it
<penguin42> kpoman: So, have you got a rescue CD?
 * penguin42 will be shocked if you don't need it
<mark2010> penguin42: been doing research on grub2. says don't edit grub.cfg cuz every update or new kernel will over right file. suggests edit etc/grub.d/40_custom. you know about this?
<BUGabundo> nite guys
<penguin42> mark2010: If possible just edit /etc/default/grub
<mark2010> that didn't work for the white screen prob
<mark2010> the grub.cfg did however
<penguin42> mark2010: It should, if it doesn't then need to figure out why
<mark2010> we tried adding nomodeset to the linux_command portion but didn't work. just wondering if the grub.d custom would be better as that file is not over written on updates
<penguin42> mark2010: It's the whole point of '/etc/default/grub is for small parameter changes
<mark2010> just wondering
<mark2010> ok
<kpoman> cool it works :p
<kpoman> did: dd if=/dev/zero of=/boot/swapfile bs=1024 count=2097152; mkswap /boot/swapfile; swapon /boot/swapfile
<kpoman> then edited /etc/fstab and put it to /boot/swapfile
<kpoman> let me reboot again see if it worked
<kpoman> ok everything is working ! nice
<kpoman> are you still there ?
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> kpoman: See, it just proves that you can get out of almost any type of screwup with Linux!
<Luke> is there a way to get the Ubuntu monospace font?
<Luke> i can't seem to find it
<cdwillis> just installed the rc, but i can't find the global menu applet package. did the name change?
<sinistrad> Hi, is there a way to get Direct Rendering operational in 10.10? I'm using an nVidia 260 GTX
<Vbits> i have a virus
<Ken8521> Vbits, a virus?
<Vbits> maximus will not die
<Vbits> it just took my entire desktop with it when i killed it
<Vbits> i just killed it and it restarted x
<Vbits> Ken8521, how can i switch the side the close button is on
<Ken8521> Vbits, are they on the left?
<Vbits> Ken8521 yes
<Vbits> also my right click is not workingh
<Ken8521> Vbits, pretty sure this will still work on 10.10.. but i like them on the left..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Vbits> working now
<Ken8521> it's a miracle
<Ken8521> lol
<Vbits> about the right click, i am using a netbook with one big touchpad
<Ken8521> ok.
<Vbits> it is not working
<Ken8521> and th etouch pad is not right clicking?
<Vbits> correct
<Ken8521> ok.
<Ken8521> i'm not on my laptop right now, but lets start with system/preferences/mouse  and the touchpad tab
<Vbits> the first 2 are on and the secound on scrolling as well
<Ken8521> ok
<Ken8521> go to the general tab
<Ken8521> and try right clicking the lightbulb
<Ken8521> see if it lights up
<deac0n> anyone having issues when pluging in a iphone to usb port the file manger keeps on opening up till you unplug from usb thne they all disappear ?
<Ken8521> brb Vbits
<Vbits> Ken8521 yes
<Ken8521> Vbits, ok, so if the lightbulb is lighting up when you right click
<Ken8521> then right click is wrking
<Ken8521> it's a connfiguration issue
<Vbits> how can i fix it
<Ken8521> well, that sanother issue i don't now..lol
<Ken8521> just saying, right click is definitely working
<Vbits> when i rightclick on the desktop nothing shows
<Ken8521> Vbits, did you install netbook edition?
<Vbits> yes
<Ken8521> looks like no right click is a "feature"
<Vbits> it was never a issue with 10.04, i used update-manager -d to update
<Ken8521> well, wha tit was in 10.04 is irrelevant
<Ken8521> it was an intentional change apparently
<Vbits> is it built into the kernal or driver
<Tekno> tit
<Ken8521> i have no idea..
<Ken8521> Vbits, is it just not letting you right click th etop panel, or not right click anywhere?
<Vbits> it is acting like the right click is a left click
<Ken8521> ok, dumb question, is left click acting like a right?
<Vbits> no it is normal
<sinistrad> Anything I can do to get DRI enabled with my nVidia card?
<Ken8521> Vbits, i'm really not sure...it's obviously a configuration issue.. not a hardware issue.
<Ken8521> Vbits, what does left click do, same as right?
<Vbits> correct
<Ken8521> Vbits, unfortunately i'm not familiar wnough w/ the netbook configuration to change that
<Ken8521> if i had to guess
<Ken8521> you'll e able to change it in gconf-editor
<Ken8521> but that is strictly a guess
<kpoman> hi
<kpoman> again
<Vbits> Ken8521 nothing in gconf
<Ken8521> Vbits, gconf-editor has a bazilion options.. you wouldn't really know wha tyoure looking at, unless you knew exactly what to look for
<Vbits> i used find to look for mouse and touchpad
<Ken8521> that really doesn't mean anything
<Ken8521> becaue it has nothing to do w/ the mouse and touchpad
<Ken8521> it has to do w/ what menu is called for, when you right click
<hanasaki> anyone seen compiz suddenly setting the screen darker?  the gnome menus still come up full brightness and running compiz --replace fixes it until it happens again...
<Vbits> well i found a one line fix
<Vbits> echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<Vbits> and it works
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> that's pretty stupid though...
<Ken8521> i run a normal gnome on my netbook, so..
<Vbits> also i just posted my souliion as a comment to bug 621821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621821 in linux (Ubuntu) "touchpad left / right click buttons do not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621821
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know if i can change the power management profile in kubuntu?
<kpoman> it seems like there is a bug on libgsm1
<kpoman> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libgsm1' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<kpoman> and it keeps on unpacking replacemenet libgsm1 for the eternity
<Vbitz> ircII working flawlessly on 10.10
<Vbits> oh and vbitz is me
<kpoman> ubuntu retricted extras fails on libgsm1 too
<kpoman> wtf libgsm why do I need that thing
<kpoman> :(
<kpoman> this sucks
<b43er> Anyone else having trouble with Broadcom 4318 wireless and 10.10 RC?  My connection drops soon after startup.
<mark2010> b43er: im using BC 4401 and been ok
<androidbruce|lap> hey guys, im sshing into my machine and it's asking me to set terminal type
<androidbruce|lap> this just recently happened, any idea?
<hyperstream> Using the RC ive tried to boot up off the image(via DVD) it loads the gui part, then flashes with what it seems to be the installed gui part(so brief its a guess), then it flashes to the background image and just sits on that. the WIFI icon on the laptop seems to be function, ALT + CTRL + F-keys seem to bring up the console, any idea on how to restart the gui perhaps ?
<SaRy> Restart X maybe ,,
<hyperstream> service x restart ?
<hyperstream> X *
<hyperstream> Just tried to restart gdm, the terminal ended up locking up, or just not returning from the sudo'd command. had to switch to F2
<hyperstream> what logs could i check for possible errors
<SaRy> Don't know .
<SaRy> Try startx ..
<SaRy> the GUI will boot up.
<hyperstream> the gui has booted up, it shows for a split second, then goes black and then back to the desktop backgound image(minus the gui windows + mouse)
<hyperstream> as if it changes resolution(that kind of black and back speed/style)
<SaRy> weird
<hyperstream> Xorg.0.log > [dix] couldn't enable device 10
<hyperstream> time to google
<SaRy> Yeah . i'll see what i can find.
<hyperstream> Thats kind of you bud, thanks, ill be doing the same
<hyperstream> The line before that is: (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<hyperstream> Not sure if that is any help.
<ChogyDan> any deluge users here?
<SaRy> hyperstream, see bug 404331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404331 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "X locks up when scrolling on Radeon Mobility M6 LY" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404331
<hyperstream> Its a old school IBM ThinkPad
<hyperstream> Just didnt want to install XP on it (not mine)
<hyperstream> hmm it has a Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<SaRy> aha. well Ubuntu is the right choice .. see if you can find something here .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Karmic) "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Fix released]
<SaRy> i got to run , bbl
<hyperstream> SaRy, thank you for your help bud, bye
<SaRy> hyperstream, you're most welcome.
<ubuubu> what is couchdb for?
<Luke> ubuntu one probably
<Luke> i think it stores application state in couchdb
<ubuubu> Luke, thanks..
<Luke> np
<hyperstream> Is it possible to get some kind of menu on the 10.10 live cd? like the older ones had that is
<Sikth> Hey guys, I get the message at the Ubuntu logo screen "One or more of the mounts lited in /etc/fstab canno be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell "
<Sikth> any ideas? Im lost
<hyperstream> Sikth, at a guess, you have a device listed to be mouted in /etc/fstab that is no longer mountable(perhaps a external drive or USB device perhaps ?)
<Sikth> How do I make my dev/sda5 mountable again?
<hyperstream> Sikth, attach the device to the pc perhaps
<Sikth> It's my main computer's hard drive though
<hyperstream> Sikth, now that sounds strange
<Sikth> right. Would seeing my fstab help you?
<hyperstream> Sikth, im afraid you'll have to wait for someone more advanced in that area.
<hyperstream> Apologies
<Sikth> That's ok, thanks anyways :/
<vinaur> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Maverick (tried Lucid as well) liveCD to try and recover GRUB after Windows XP install, however, my lvm volumes do not appear anywhere in /dev, so I can't mount them. I can see the volumes with the lvm tool. Any idea how I could get them mounted?
<Sikth> ok, another question
<Sikth> I did "ecryptfs-mount-private" in recovery mode, and it's asking "login passphrase"
<Sikth> what is that?
<hyperstream> Again- this is a guess, but when i've encrypted my home paritions in the past, i had to use a passphrase, this is like a key for encrypting the data, without this, the data is unrecoverable
<hyperstream> So if your trying to mount a encrypted partition it might be asking for the passphase you used when you encrypted it
<Sikth> passphrase being a password?
<hyperstream> I think so
<Sikth> hmmm dang, I don't know what I would have put! My regular password doesn't work
<Sikth> hyperstream, still there?
<sebsebseb> HI
<|ns|nR8>  I set monitor refresh rate to 85hz with nvidia-settings, works fine. After reboot it reverts back to 60hz. Any ideas why? Here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/sdGuJ96P
<|ns|nR8> fresh install of 10.10rc
<lucent> |ns|nR8: is nvidia-settings saving your configuration somewhere?
<|ns|nR8> it overwrites the current xorg when i save it
<lucent> oh, sounds kind of outdated
<|ns|nR8> ive seen a coulpe other reports of this bug
<lucent> bug #528756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528756 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu forgets my screen resolution settings every time I reboot (dup-of: 477309)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477309 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "When trying to save new X configuration, I get an error message: Failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477309
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone noticed that pidgin windows don't flash in the system tray in default maverick theme when a message is sent on an inactive window? is this a bug in karmic?
<lucent> any chance it's that?
<|ns|nR8> yes lucent
<|ns|nR8> thanks
<lucent> hope that is actually helpful, I'm guessing here. I have no nvidia hardware
<|ns|nR8> hmm dunno
<|ns|nR8> might just stick another videocard in
<|ns|nR8> might be easier
<lucent> well, without gaming, Intel cards that are supported work very well for me
<lucent> they're not great at doing high performance anything but there's few problems in my experience
<|ns|nR8> i turn off eye candy anyway
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> you might get away with a scripted hack, if nothing else
<|ns|nR8> yeah
<|ns|nR8> going to try another driver snyway
<|ns|nR8> gotta reboot
<|ns|nR8> thanks
<lucent> good luck to you
<Flynsarmy> anyone here have pidgin insatlled and using default theme?
<Flynsarmy> default ubuntu theme
<juk> after last maverick upgrade, unable to save screen rate have to set it in nvidia xserver settings manually each time after reboot
<juk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<juk> with 10.04 was fine
<lucent> juk: nvidia?
<juk> alright i stick with settings just won't reboot 6 more :)
<lucent> it's funny, I just was talking to '|ns|nR8' about 20 minutes before now, on the same thing
<lucent> was that you?
<juk> nope
<juk> nvidia
<lucent> there's an open bug report about something similar
<lucent> did you search launchpad for similar bugs?
<juk> no can you point me
<lucent> sure, no problem
<lucent> bug #528756 > juk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528756 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu forgets my screen resolution settings every time I reboot (dup-of: 477309)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477309 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "When trying to save new X configuration, I get an error message: Failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477309
<juk> lucent: thank you, exactly what happens
<lucent> good! glad it's the right one for you
<juk> lucent: I reported bug 654408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654408 in xorg (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA X Server Settings Forgets screen refresh rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654408
<lucent> juk: okay, though I think that might get marked duplicate
<lucent> good work anyways
<vega-> has ubuntu+2 been announced already?
<tarzeau_> vega-: i think so, if you mean the whale?
<vega-> naughty nitwit .. or something
<vega-> whale?
<tarzeau_> isn't it a whale?
<vega-> 11.04
<tarzeau_> narrwhale or so
<vega-> ah, ok :)
<vega-> yes found it now..
<juk> vega-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359301
<Evil_Eric> hello
<Evil_Eric> is anyone alive
<Evil_Eric> the l and g's dont show up corectly on 10.10 dint know if you guys/gals knew that
<ikonia> in what application ?
<Evil_Eric> the whole thing
<Evil_Eric> my desktop and every program i run
<Evil_Eric> ill up load a screen shot to shoow you
<jetienne_> ubuntu 10.10 will actually be released on the 10th?
<vega-> yes
<Evil_Eric> sorry its taking me forever but im having stability issues (dumb user vs. web browser)
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. I have an issue and this issue I have in the hole time of Ubuntu. But now it is realy getting on my nervs. Evolution is the word! I got a screen resolution of 1028x600 ... A Netbook. And Evolution is not going to fit on my screen. There are may parts of it which are going out of my screen thus I can click on some Icons or buttoms. Is it possible to fix it? Nothing helped yet. Even if I get on Fullscreen mode, it still not fits.
<Wubbbi> Anyone can confirm it or even help me. I realy have to work with evolution!
<Evil_Eric> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8492/screenshotbz.png
<Evil_Eric> ok ikonia theres the screen shot
<hyperstream> Is it possible to boot the livecd into a low graphics mode of the sort?
<Evil_Eric> ok heres the question is there any way to fix the g's and l's from showing up as weird other charitors?
<Evil_Eric> yep thought so no web site or anything i can read on and posibaly fix it myself any sujestions welcome
<Evil_Eric> bahhhhh
<mikebeecham> hi there, is there a solid way to resolve the plymouth @ 640x480 issue on Maverick?
<yofel> mikebeecham: I did it by setting the vbe mode by hand in /etc/default/grub (don't forget to run vbeinfo first to check supported modes!)
<yofel> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<yofel> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800x32
<yofel> hey penguin42
<penguin42> Hi Yofel
<penguin42> This laptop panicked on hibernate last night :-(
<yofel> ouch :/
<Jordan_U> Yay! Looks like *all* of the errors I got from u[pgrading in sandbox mode were caused by the sandbox itself. Just finished the real upgrade with no errors.
<Jordan_U> Now to actually reboot...
<penguin42> has camera pictures of the oops; so I'll look at that soon
<mikebeecham> hey yofel mate..me again :D  How do I check first?
<Jordan_U> Complete success!
<mikebeecham> yofel,  my screen res is 1280 x 1024, so should be ok?  On Nvidia
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, i don't see why it wouldnt...
<Ken8521> the nvidia tool has a good tool for resolution setting
<yofel> Ken8521: we're talking about plymouth resolution, and that depends on what framebuffer resolution the card supports
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Ken8521> sorry
<yofel> mikebeecham: go to the grub menu, press ctrl+c I think for the command line, run 'insert vbe' and 'vbeinfo'
<yofel> that will print a list of supported modes
<yofel> take my notebook as an example: my nvidia Quadro NVS 3100M has a native res of 1600 x 900, but the highes framebuffer res I can use is 1280x800, trying 1600x900 fails to boot
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, i remember you posted that long log file yesterday, what did you do to fix it?
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Nothing really. Those errors were from an upgrade I did using do-release-upgrade's sandbox mode. Apparently all of those errors were actaully caused by the sandbox (aufs) setup itself, because without changing anything else just doing a normal (real) upgrade gave no errors.
<Ken8521> oic.
<Jordan_U> Makes the sandbox mode pretty useless though :(
 * Jordan_U waits for btrfs snapshots :)
<cmpsalvestrini> Little curiosity...
<cmpsalvestrini> What happened to libboost?
<cmpsalvestrini> the upgrade screen says libboost is no longer supported
<cmpsalvestrini> ah, nm, I'll just update them again when I'm migrated ;)
<penguin42> cmpsalvestrini: Not sure, to me it looks like there are now loads and loads of smaller libboost component packages?
<cmpsalvestrini> so a change in libboost organization?
<cmpsalvestrini> Grr... now it's gonna be fun to figure out what libboosts to install...
<yofel> I don't think so, it's just that the library packages are versioned, meaning you'll have to install the 1.42 packages and the 1.40 package will be obsolete and have to be removed
<cmpsalvestrini> Oh, great. That clarifies stuff some
<yofel> as for the 'supported' part, that might come from 1.40 still being available, but being demoted from main to universe
<yofel> that's just a guess though
<cmpsalvestrini> Well I'll see what's what once I'm on the other side
<cmpsalvestrini> Still got about 45 minutes left in the upgrade
<maxb> Hrm, anyone running maverick rc on an Aspire One, and found touchpad scrolling has broken in the last day or so?
<cmpsalvestrini> I'm just excited to try Ubuntu 10.10, might down the ISO to do a fresh install
<Ken8521> cmpsalvestrini, it's actually pretty good.. not much different from 10.04.. just software updates for the most part.
<Ken8521> i've heard of some upgrades getting broken though(like always) so hopefully that doesn't happen to you
<cmpsalvestrini> I read somewhere that btrfs is also supported?
<Ken8521> i'm still using ext4 but yes, i believe it is.
<tarzeau_> i'm using xfs
<Ken8521> you'll probably have to clean install to be able to use it though.
<cmpsalvestrini> That's what I'm thinking about doing, I can afford it (got /home on a different partition with Reiserfs)
<yofel> cmpsalvestrini: you can use it, but you'll need something for /boot as btrfs grub support is stuck in licensing issues (at least it was last time I checked)
<yofel> *something else
<cmpsalvestrini> so in short, a /boot with ext4, a / with btrfs and a /home with reiser
<yofel> that should work
<cmpsalvestrini> 256 megs for /boot is okay don't you think?
<yofel> unless you do odd things or need a few dozen kernel, yes
<cmpsalvestrini> wow, guess that part where I learned about linux with gentoo really paid off XD
<yofel> haha, gentoo is fun to set up, right :D
<cmpsalvestrini> looots of cli work
<yofel> is there even a GUI version of portage? can't remember
<cmpsalvestrini> I don't think there is...
<gnomefreak> not a few years ago but it has been a long time
<cmpsalvestrini> it's been a long road for me, I started with SuSE back when it was not a part of novell, Suse 8 or something... then went to Windows, then to gentoo, then back to the windows goop, then to Ubuntu, and have stayed with Ubuntu ever since.
<heretic> hey there
<gnomefreak> hi
<heretic> I recently upgraded and now it looks like I "cant use" my nvidia drivers
<heretic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587916
<cmpsalvestrini> hot damn, I remember when you had to compile networkmanager from svn to have it work with wpa nets.
<gnomefreak> heretic: use jockey-gtk to set up the drivers
<heretic> gnomefreak, it doesnt display any avalaible drivers
<gnomefreak> or the hardware menu entry
<gnomefreak> heretic: what card?
<heretic> gnomefreak, GeForce 5200
<heretic> I have terminal output in the post I linked above
<cmpsalvestrini> heretic, try enabling the universe / multiverse repos,
<gnomefreak> that works fine on my other system
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, good idea!
<heretic> ill try the thing with the repos
<cmpsalvestrini> then synaptic the drivers
<gnomefreak> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/restricted i386 Packages
<gnomefreak> enable restricted as well
<heretic> okay
<gnomefreak> you want the nvidia-current package but _should_ get listed in jockey
<cmpsalvestrini> Heh. You know you're getting salty when you assume automagically that everybody does ubu tricks automatically
<yofel> erm, 5200 should need -173 and I don't think those work with xserver 1.9 yet, at least not what we have in the repos
 * gnomefreak still looking for the hack that changes the output of a wrong password
<gnomefreak> show used to give you a list of supported cards but no longer does
<yofel> nope, repos -173 doesn't work yet
<cmpsalvestrini> 15 minutes left
<yofel> gnomefreak: afaik current is geforce 6 and upwards
<cmpsalvestrini> Hrm. Try the envy driver heretic
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, good idea too. give me a few minutes
<yofel> heretic: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2326225 has the new drivers, they're not packaged for ubuntu yet, so either wait or install them by hand, which isn't supported by ubuntu and you'll have to reinstall the driver after every kernel update
<cmpsalvestrini> (y)
<heretic> yofel, thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yofel: they dropped 5200 mind you its been a while since i used the box with the 5200 but last i checked it worked with X1.8
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, this is the most stupid question ever but whats the package name of the "software sources" tool?
<gnomefreak> and have to remove the upstream drivers to use ours IIRC
<yofel> heretic: sofware-properties-gtk / -kde
<gnomefreak> is there one?
<gnomefreak> ah
<heretic> thanks a lot
<cmpsalvestrini> software sources? dayumn, I think it is software-sources but I'm not 1000% certain.
<yofel> ah right, and you'll either need to blacklist nouveau or remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, never mind, i got it
<cmpsalvestrini> oarighty
<yofel> heretic: for future reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<heretic> so jockey still doesnt find any avalaible drivers
<heretic> i enabled the multi and universe repos
<heretic> oh hold on...
<heretic> going to have a look into synaptic
<yofel> heretic: jockey was patched to deliberately not show the drivers as the will fail to install!!! - the can't be used with xserver 1.9
<heretic> yofel, sorry
<yofel> or actually, they can be installed, which is a problem, as the won't work after installation
<cmpsalvestrini> heretic sounds like you're stuck with the opensource nvidia driver
<heretic> so uhm. what did you mean with "synaptic the drivers"?
<yofel> like I said, either use nouveau until we get  a packaged -173, or install the driver by hand, which isn't supported
<heretic> yofel, ye
<yofel> *packaged 173.14.18
<yofel> geh, I woke up with the wrong foot
<yofel> *173.14.28
<heretic> sorry for being stupid dude
<cmpsalvestrini> I meant get the drivers through synaptic. But since they won't work with xorg 1.9, you're better off with nouveau.
<heretic> so - "nouveau-firmware"?
<yofel> you're not, ubuntu packaging can be confusing sometimes
<gnomefreak> really stupid question: how big of a swap can i have. 256mb ram atm, can  i have a 5gig partition and it work?
<yofel> heretic: nouveau should work out of the box, without 3D though, you need libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental for that
<cmpsalvestrini> in theory your swap should be twice as large as your ram
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> but i need a 5gig partition
<gnomefreak> :(
<cmpsalvestrini> There should be no problem for 5 gigs gnomefreak
<heretic> yofel, do i need to remove packages like nvidia-current etc then?
<gnomefreak> cmpsalvestrini: thanks as long as it works im golden
<yofel> heretic: yes, nvidia-current blacklists the nouveau kernel module
<cmpsalvestrini> alright, upgrade is cleaning up.
 * gnomefreak wonders if next dev cycle intel breaks, lucid ==ati troubles and maverick == nvidia problems
<heretic> okay now lets see...
<yofel> maverick had fglrx problems too until shortly, and -current was fixed quite a while ago
<heretic> rebooting
<cmpsalvestrini> heretic keep in mind you'll need a restart after installing nouveau and the mesa dri experimental package
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, doing that right now
<cmpsalvestrini> sorry, nit lagged
<cmpsalvestrini> *bit
<heretic> np
<heretic> safe mode or normal?
 * gnomefreak would have thought restarting X would be enough
<cmpsalvestrini> normal
<heretic> gnomefreak, better than getting confused i think
<yofel> I think KMS has problems with not rebooting
<gnomefreak> good point
<cmpsalvestrini> alright, time for my reboot. See you on the other side
<heretic> looks good - the ubuntu logo is in a better resolution
<gnomefreak> cmpsalvestrini: good luck
<heretic> cmpsalvestrini, see you - thank you a lot!
<heretic> So I was able to boot, got to the desktop
<heretic> working fine, with metacity i assume
<heretic> any possibilty for compiz?
<gnomefreak> not sure i have heard both it works and not, i thought free drivers were 2D only
<heretic> well, im getting "Fatal: software rendering not detected"
<gnomefreak> 2D it is than :)
<heretic> means no compiz
<gnomefreak> not until the nonfree drivers are fixed
<heretic> okay
<heretic> well at last normal boot works now haha
<heretic> big cheers to you guys
<heretic> thanks a lot for keeping up with me ^^
<heretic> im not exactly experienced with driver stuff
 * gnomefreak knows enough to be very dangerous
<gnomefreak> morning bazhang
<gnomefreak> cmpsalvestrini: not broken?
<cmpsalvestrini> So far so good...
<cmpsalvestrini> glxgears is working, which means...
<gnomefreak> crap lubuntu is borked
<cmpsalvestrini> glxinfo is also giving me all it needs me to know
<gnomefreak> ok that was way too easy to fix
<cmpsalvestrini> woot me, I'm on 10.10
<gnomefreak> just in time for stable 10.10
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hi
<gnomefreak> yay smart is working againe
<gnomefreak> s/againe/again
<cmpsalvestrini> hehe yeah that was what I wanted
<cmpsalvestrini> alrighty now, let's figger this boost mess I have
<yofel> shouldn't be a mess, that message simply says that boost 1.40 isn't supported anymore in maverick
<gnomefreak> looks like it was split
<yofel> wasn't it always split up?
<penguin42> slice & dice
<gnomefreak> yofel: not sure but checking a few of them they are the source package for each
<gnomefreak> libboost-date-time1.42.0 is the source for it and so on
 * gnomefreak doesnt install libboost as i dont need it for anything normally
<yofel> the source of libboost-date-time1.42.0 is still boost1.42
<gnomefreak> oh yeah it is
<gnomefreak> missed that
<yofel> it's just that the packages are versioned
<yofel> meaning you can't upgrade them but have to install the new ones and remove the old ones
<yofel> and .40 was demoted from lucid/main to maverick/universe
<yofel> as we have .42 in maverick/main
<cmpsalvestrini> aight I think I switched to 1.42, how do I make sure it's all kosher
<yofel> you shouldn't need to, boost libraries should be installed as dependencies if needed
<cmpsalvestrini> well I'm building some stuff from source
<yofel> if you have the -dev packages installed, the should have been upgraded, as they are unversioned, and they should have pulled the .42 libs in too
<yofel> *they should
<cmpsalvestrini> that was my mistake I didn't install them with the -dev packages but one by one as needed
<hyperstream> Anyone have a clue on how to boot the 10.10 livecd in some sort of low graphics mode ?
<yofel> hm, not sure then, depends on what you need, just leave it alone until you notice you're missing one
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  try that nomodeset option? (i think thats what its called)
<bobo123> low graphics, like in 320x200? :-D I would love that
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, it seems there is no boot options menu. Atleast im not sure how to bring it up, just goes straight into booting the live ubuntu
<|ns|nR8> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 . It started to revert the refresh rate of my monitor to 60hz, each and every time I log on. I change it back in nvidia panel, save it to X config file, but it just doesn't last.
<hyperstream> i just spammed the keyboard, and got a menu. lol - how silly.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  Hmm. when it shows the man/thing at the bottom..  thats when you hit a key
<Dr_Willis> Just the space key works i recall..
<|ns|nR8> Redownloaded dialy build, checked md5, burnt and varified data, reinstalled, same bug
<Dr_Willis> at least its not some 'hit F8 to enter....' thang.
<hyperstream> Hope things go well
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... getting some odd updateing issues this morning....
<hyperstream> YES!, thanks Dr_Willis nomodeset did the trick.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  i have to use that ive noticed with my nvidia systems
<Dr_Willis> Now why is 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' failing with this...
<Dr_Willis> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bamfdaemon is broken or not fully installed
<Dr_Willis> I cant remove, or reinstall bamfdaenon, because after it fails.. the apt lock is locked...
<hyperstream> If i install this on the system, will it default nomodeset? or i will have to do this at a later date?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, ouch, that does not sound too good :/
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:   check the /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  i Noticed on one box. that it BECAME the default in that file..
<Dr_Willis> which was sort  of a nice trick,.
<Dr_Willis> but after i installed the nvidia drivers - i dident need the option
<hyperstream> This has an ATI Radeon in it
<Dr_Willis> Throw it in the trash then. ;)
<hyperstream> Pretty old laptop, IBM ThinkPad T42 2373
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, agreeed!
<Dr_Willis> Or just send it to me.. i will send you $5
<Dr_Willis> well lets see.. an apt-get upgrade, seems t be working now... :)
<Dr_Willis> You can get some of the Most interesting apt messages when beta testing
<Ian_corne> tell us about it
<ActionParsnip> not had an issue here personally
<Dr_Willis> ive had grub die twice on me on the laptop.. but not on the desktop...
<nemchik> anyone else here using empathy?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | nemchik
<ubottu> nemchik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: single boot here, zero grub issus :)
<nemchik> lol smart robot
<Dr_Willis> This was basically a single boot. I had linux all on its own hd.. and windows all on its own hd..
<Dr_Willis> the 2nd time it did it. i was able to fix it by live cd and reinstall of grub.. so im not sure what goofed it up.
<Dr_Willis> first time it did it.. that dident fix it either.
<nemchik> well i have empathy and when i type a long message in a chat window it expands the window (even past the edges of my screen). i have done some searching and not found any useful input on launchpad, so im wondering if anyone here has any ideas?
 * gnomefreak knows better than to use Empathy for chat
<ActionParsnip> nemchik: is there a bug logged for it? I can't help unfortunately, I use pidgin
<nemchik> yes there is, actually there are multiple, some of which have been merged, i have marked myself as affected
 * gnomefreak uses Irssi, Pidgim, Xchat, Instantbird
<cmpsalvestrini> mwahaha
<cmpsalvestrini> Well I'm successfully upgraded
<nothingspecial> The places menu is opening movie-player, is this a bug or is it just me?
<gnomefreak> not here just normal folders and what ones i added
<nothingspecial> gnomefreak: I`ve probably done something then
<gnomefreak> nothingspecial: if it is listed in Places just remove it, not even sure you can add it to Places
<gnomefreak> i hate Shotwell :(
<gnomefreak> i want F-spot back by default
<Ian_corne> I like shotwell more
<nothingspecial> gnomefreak: No, when I click on anything in the places section of the main gnome menu, it opens movie-player. So if I click music or Videos a file will play but if I click Documents or one of my external drives movie-player opens with a stream error
<gnomefreak> testing
<gnomefreak> no matter what i click on Naultilus opens folders
<gnomefreak> nothingspecial: what file manager are you using?
<nothingspecial> standard install nautilus
<gnomefreak> than im not sure why its doing that
<gnomefreak> sorry
<nothingspecial> gnomefreak: If I do Alt-F2 nautilus then everything is fine, it`s just from the menu
<gnomefreak> i would file a bug in it
<nothingspecial> gnomefreak: It`s ok, I will when I`m sure it`s something I`ve not done myself
<gnomefreak> works same for me
<nothingspecial> Same behaviour if I use gnome-do......weird
<Alan> YAY!
<Alan> I am happy today
<Alan> I jsut found out that FINALLY the git-core package has been renamed to git
<Alan> :D
<Alan> I mean, seriously, who uses GNU Interactive Tools anyway? :P
 * popey shakes his fist at Alan for reasons only known to popey and Alan 
<sda1986> hi all, i made a script and i want start it when i press a fn+bottun on my laptop, how can I do that? thanks!
<Dr_Willis> the special laptop keys may not be remapable.   Unless its some media key.. try remaping it to somthing else in the keyboard settings.
<sda1986> but i know in /etc/acpi/event there are button name with what event start if they are pressed, i cannot modify that?
<donri> Empathy contacts tooltips are only transparent around the edge. Known bug?
<MTecknology> ok... I just went through the graphical installer for the first time in a long time
<MTecknology> COOL!
<MTecknology> Requesting additional information while the system is creating partitions is a pretty spanking awesome idea
<donri> The installer providing the option to install restricted-extras and run updates is a spankingly pretty idea.
<popey> its also pretty scary
<Ian_corne> popey: what's scary about it?
<jcdyer>  Just updated by Acer Aspire One to Maverick, and now I lost my X.  Console only.  Anyone seen this?
<Ian_corne> it enhances the usablity alot
<popey> because on some machines you dont want it to put grub where it does
<popey> e.g. my mac laptop
<juk> bug submitted 654408
<popey> on the previous ubiquity you could specify where to put grub _before_ it touched the disk
<Ian_corne> but doesn' tit only do that at the last step?
<popey> Id rather not test that :)
<popey> I haven't tried the new installer in the last month or so
<Ian_corne> it does iirc, you can click advanced
<oxymoron> wtf, when doing upgrade kpackagekit want to remove all apps i have like konversation, amarok, quassel, rekonq and so oon?
<Ian_corne> at the last step
<thiebaude> hi popey good afternoon
<juk> how many bugs in maverick currently?
<Pici> One million dollars, I mean bugs.
<juk> Pici: trolling?
<donri> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57084169/Menu_001.png  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57084238/Tooltip_002.png  anyone else has these background bugs?
<yofel> lp 654408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654408 in xorg (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA X Server Settings Forgets Screen Refresh Rate After Restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654408
<thiebaude> only bug i have is when i shutdown, the computer restarts
<Pici> juk: Well what kind of answer would have been good for you?  There are bugs, just like most software.
<juk> Pici: I asked for number, you don't know
<yofel> juk: hard to say https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs are the targeted ones, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=maverick are the filed bugs that are properly tagged, and there is a small number of bugs that are missing the tag
<ugliefrog> when 10.10 is official..anything required...or do i have to fresh install
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ian_corne> brr it suggests dist-upgrade
<yofel> Ian_corne: since that's the appropriate command?
<Ian_corne> i've broken many systems by doing that :p
<Ian_corne> well my own obviously
<Ian_corne> shouldn't aptitude safe-upgrade bring you uptodate?
<juk> yofel: I found mine in second
<yofel> that won't resolve dependency conflicts that need packages removed, you'll need full-upgrade to make sure you have everything up to date
<Ian_corne> oh
<yofel> juk: right, all bugs reported with apport will be in the second list
<Pici> apt-get doesn't have full-upgrade.
<yofel> also, aptitude isn't installed by default on desktop, apt-get is the only command that's available on all systems
<murlidhar> errr my gdm's screen resolution is different from my desktop's ....
<murlidhar> what must i do to get my gdm's screen resolution back to 1400x900 ?
<ONEaPT> hi
<ONEaPT> i just installed xubuntu 10.10 rc on my eeepc
<ONEaPT> but when i run 'top' i get
<ONEaPT> TERM environment variable not set.
<ONEaPT> can anyone please give me some pointers on how can i solve this?
<murlidhar> dunno top is working fine on gnome.
<ONEaPT> yes, on my ubuntu 10.10 install is working, but not on xubuntu
<murlidhar> maybe you should file a bug then
<ONEaPT> okay, i thought i did some wrong....
<ONEaPT> thanks
<jcdyer> Just updated by Acer Aspire One to Maverick, and now X won't start.  Anybody seen this?  I'm getting the following errors:
<jcdyer> intel(0): Front buffer stride 16 kB exceeds display limit
<jcdyer> intel(0): Couldn't allocate initial framebuffer.
<jcdyer> Following this bug, I tried a couple different kernels, but no luck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/640432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640432 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu Maverick) "X does not start (nouveau)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<histo> Ughh no sound
<histo> Anyone else have intel 82801I sound card? I just upgraded and its dead in maverick
<mungojerry> anyone missing window icons (close/minimize/maximize) and window title from windows in 10.10?
<mungojerry> see screenshot here: i'm in desktop mode imgur.com/wPlnJ
<mungojerry> http://imgur.com/wPlnJ
<Ken8521> mungojerry, havent seen that one
<mungojerry> i have an even worse one too. when i login to netbook session 3d, i see the 3d + the 2d version  - it's unusable
<mungojerry> unity  + 2d launcher
<josephnexus> Looksl ike the funguloids package installs now but is still broken
<josephnexus> someone didn't grab the latest sources for it
<josephnexus> http://funguloids.sourceforge.net/download.html
<josephnexus> it's really sad to see that packages are being shown in the software center that are broken
<mungojerry> histo, i have 82801fb card in the eee 701, it works
<josephnexus> funguloids segfaults when trying to start the game.  There was a patch released last year for it and ubuntu still hasn't pulled that in
<josephnexus> at least it doesn't fail during install now though, so I guess another 2 years and it can be fixed
<josephnexus> :-P
<yofel> we don't actually maintain funguloids ourselves but just sync it from debian, and they don't have anything newer
<bjsnider> yofel, that's just an excuse. ubuntu can apply a patch easily enough
<yofel> well, true
<josephnexus> it should either be fixed or removed
<bjsnider> that's why they invented bugs
<josephnexus> having it sit in limbo just does a disservice to ubuntu
<bjsnider> submit one
<josephnexus> it's been reported
<josephnexus> 2 yrs ago
<bjsnider> where is the bug report?
<histo> mungojerry: I've purged pulse and alsa and let them reinstall and nothing still no sound
<juk> !apport | bjsnider
<juk> !apport-bug | bjsnider
<mungojerry> histo, checked alsamixer?
<bjsnider> juk, do NOT do that
<mungojerry> sometimes channels are muted
<histo> mungojerry: yeah everything checks ok
<josephnexus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/funguloids/+bug/194686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194686 in ogre-contrib (Ubuntu) "Error installing Funguloids: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager doesnt exist" [Medium,Confirmed]
<josephnexus> scroll down... unless someone doesn't read those :-|
<histo> I'm downloading the cd now to see if it will work in the live environment
<histo> mungojerry: might be an issue from upgrading
<bjsnider> that's a different bug. submit a new one
<josephnexus> bjsnider, did you scroll down?
<bjsnider> yes i did
<bjsnider> it's installable, so that's not the same bug
<josephnexus> should I just copy/paste that bottom comment into the new bug report?
<bjsnider> submit a new bug, tell them exactly what patch needs to be applied, provide a link to it
<bjsnider> or you could create a ppa and patcht he thing yourself
<josephnexus> i'm busy maintaining some other software, else I would
<josephnexus> this isn't so much about me being able to play, this is about people downloading ubuntu, seeing a game that looks neat, and having it mysteriously not work, it puts egg on ubuntu's face, which I dislike
<androidbruce|lap> anyone using Guake?
<androidbruce|lap> having issues with TERM variable
<bjsnider> assuming the patch applies easily, it would take a grand total of 15 minutes to create a ppa and rebuild that game for it
<bullgard4_> androidbruce|lap: I had similar problems.
<androidbruce|lap> yeah
<androidbruce|lap> it's a pain
<androidbruce|lap> bullgard4_, do this export TERM=vt100
<androidbruce|lap> and that should, #fixit
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  ive been seeing issues where TERM is not getting set also.
<Dr_Willis> export TERM=xterm  is what i normally do
<bullgard4_> androidbruce|lap: No. I solved most problems by inserting »export TERM=xterm« in /home/<myloginname>/.bashrc .
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  ive seen the issue in several terminal programs.  not just one. so its some sort of system/config issue
<josephnexus> bjsnider, the problem with that is that people, out of the box, won't have it working
<androidbruce|lap> bullgard4_, does that affect other issues by putting export TERM=xterm in /.bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> setting term to xterm on the console may cause issues..
<bullgard4_> androidbruce|lap: It affects the Tilda program also benefically.
<Dr_Willis> a better work around would be to check if TERM is set, then set it to xterm, if its not set
<josephnexus> bjsnider, and asking non-technical people to use a ppa is asking for trouble
<mungojerry> guys, is unity supposed to look like this? http://imgur.com/UlqFZ
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, ahh good point
<Dr_Willis> i noticed the issue in awn-terminal  and xfce-terminal
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, how would one add that 'script' in /.bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> but dident seeit in 'terminator'  it MAY be its a 'set right in  the login shell only' kind of proboem
<Dr_Willis> try it in 'xterm' vs 'xterm -ls'
<bjsnider> josephnexus, alright, if you don't want to submit a new bug about it, then go to the ubuntu-motu channel and tell someone witht he power to do something about it, because this ain't the place for that
<josephnexus> i made a bug report
<josephnexus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/funguloids/+bug/654604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654604 in funguloids (Ubuntu) "funguloids segaults when trying to start a game" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_Willis> roxterm = set to dumb also
<Dr_Willis> xterm works properly.. but i just nopticed my fonts are messed up in xterm :)
<Dr_Willis> evilvte = set to dumb.
<josephnexus> Dr_willis, I can confirm that when typing in the terminal, fonts are weird
<Dr_Willis> I added a line at the end of the .bashrc  echo 'Your terminal is set to ' $TERM
<Dr_Willis> josephnexus:  yea.. xterm seems to be goofed up
<jcgs> hi, i'm using kubuntu, and i can't seem to be able to change which power management profile i'm on, is that normal
<josephnexus> bjsnider, thanks for pointing me to the right channel
<josephnexus> take care everyone!
<Dr_Willis> evilvt via login shell option also = dumb./
<bjsnider> uh oh, i sent him off to bug the motus
<Dr_Willis> bjsnider:  heh.
<jcgs> guys?
<Dr_Willis> Its proberly a known bug..  with some trivial fix..
<Dr_Willis> I dontuse kde  jcgs  but under gnome io can change profiles.
<Dr_Willis> May be a matter of supported mb/chipsets
<jcgs> doesn't io mean input-output?
<Dr_Willis> I can change profiles under gnome
<Dr_Willis> is what it means.. :)
<jcgs> thanks for the info :) sadly i'm not planning to switch
<Dr_Willis> I imagibne its a matter of MB support.. unless theres some bugs in kde.
<jcgs> i think it's more a matter of missing ui elements
<jcgs> or the controls are there, just not in a sensible place
<Dr_Willis> then its a bug in kde.. try a gnome live cd and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> I just use the AWN power-applet to  change mine
<jcgs> i'm sure kde is capable of doing it, it's just there aren't any buttons to click to make it happen, which is a bit random
<jcgs> unless they've been squirreled somewhere i can't find them
<yofel> jcgs: I can switch them fine in the power manager applet
<Dr_Willis> ask in #kubuntu they may point you do it..
<jcgs> yofel: what power manager applet?
<Dr_Willis> Proberly some kde plasmoid to do it.
<jcgs> that's what i was thinking, but i couldn't find one :|
<Dr_Willis> Plasmid = the Powerups in BioShock :)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its not installed by default.
<yofel> jcgs: the Battery Monitor
<Dr_Willis> I definatly recall a battery thing in kde.
<jcgs> aaaaaah, that's what it's called
<yofel> I wonder how to switch profiles without that though o.O
<Dr_Willis> via some fancy command line command. :) perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !info apmd
<ubottu> apmd (source: apmd): Utilities for Advanced Power Management (APM). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-14 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 256 kB
<yofel> well, the power profiles are usually just used if a battery is present so  it might make sense that it's only changable there
<Dr_Willis> I see them in my AWN applet on this Desktop machine.
<yofel> well, you're probably right that there's some qdbus command for it too
<Dr_Willis> other then 'ondemand' - i rarely use the settings..
<Dr_Willis> My Toshiba laptop has an eco mode in widnows.
<Dr_Willis> it really extends its battery life.  - wonder what all it shuts down..
<yofel> erm, are we talking about powerdevil profiles or cpu governors?
<jcgs> thanks guys :)
<MTecknology> /j4/40
<MTecknology> I think I just found an ugly bug....
<MTecknology> in the daily alternate cd I went through the install process and it asked me for the first user - then i boot up and no user was created.
<charlie-tca> MTecknology: is that why I can't log in?
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: very likely... hop into recovery, become root, ls /home/
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: useradd -s /bin/bash -m USER; passwd USER; usermod -a -G sudo USER
<charlie-tca> seems wrong, though
<MTecknology> hm?
<yofel> is only the home folder missing or is the user completely missing?
<charlie-tca> seems wrong to have to add a user
<charlie-tca> yofel: the user is missing and the home folder is missing
<charlie-tca> passwd does not show the user
<MTecknology> yofel: the user never got created
<yofel> anything in the /var/log/installer/ files?
<MTecknology> any idea which file it'd be in?
<yofel> well, check the syslog in any case
<MTecknology> I just went over the logs with grep and only came up with michael vogt in status (maintainer field in package)
<charlie-tca> known issue
<charlie-tca> <cjwatson> known and fixed
<charlie-tca> <cjwatson> user-setup 1.28ubuntu10
<Dr_Willis> seems odd to be having such issues this close to release...
<Dr_Willis> I did notice a lot of updates today. (not sure when i last updated, like 3 days ago perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> I also notice im gettting 1.0 MB/S from one external USB HD to another...  both are plugged into differnt USB ports...
<Dr_Willis> that seems a tad... slow.
<Dr_Willis> aha.. says  in dmesg ->  not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<Dr_Willis> but.. this is a realtively new machine.. every port on it should be 'high speed'
<Lars_G> I'll try here even if it's under kde :) so don't hate on me.
<Lars_G> I removed the unity menu widget from my bar on my netbook, because Eclipse doesn't work well with unity menu... and all programs have their own menu now, except firefox 4 beta (from 4 to 6)...
<Lars_G> Any ideas why firefox will go menuless rathern than have it's own menu? and how to fix it?
<penguin42> Lars_G: It doesn't surprise me; the memu thing is a bit of a hack
<penguin42> Lars_G: You could try removing appmenu-gtk - do a dpkg --purge on it, and then reboot
<Lars_G> penguin42: deleting it completely? I'll try
<penguin42> yeh
<Dr_Willis> Now lets see if the USB hds are faster.. moved them to differnt ports..
<saxin> I can't manage to get the nvidia driver working in Ubuntu 10.10. Tried many times now... first without doing any updates, second with fully updated ubuntu (additional drivers in ubuntu), now I tried to dl the file from nvdia website.. everything works great, but when I take a reboot, it wont boot into ubuntu anymore... just flashing like crazy on my screen. I run 64 bit ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> whats your video card?
<saxin> Dr_Willis, NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
<saxin> Dr_Willis, I see you are helping people over in #ubuntu , but if you have any suggestions, go ahead :)
<Dr_Willis> Mine works fine. so cant say much on the topic
<Dr_Willis> its an 8800gtsxxx and my 360M both work fine
<saxin> :\
<saxin> what can it be -_-
<Dr_Willis> my 5500 system is dead. so i havent tested it on 10.10
<Dr_Willis> and i NEVER use the ones from the nvidia homepage. :)
<Linuturk> I am having issues with the e1000e driver in 10.04. Have there been significant changes in to 10.10 to address any known issues?
<dajhorn> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/626974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626974 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> there's a new 173 driver that is compatible with xorg 1.9
<ChrisBuchholz> Wasnt the Unity Application Menu going to be available as an option in Ubuntu Desktop?
<sda1986> hi all, can i tell to my ubuntu, "when you lock the screen, turn off the monitor"? thanks!
<penguin42> sda1986: System-->preferences->Power management preferecnes, Display can tell it to turn the screen off after a given time
<penguin42> sda1986: If you line that up with the time that your screen saver is set to come on, then it should work
<sda1986> penguin42: example if i set screensaver after 100min and sleep monitor after 1min if i lock the screen after 1min it turn it down but if i don't lock and i watch youtube for example it works?
<donri> Is it intentional email accounts are spaced differently in the message menu? Looks odd.
<penguin42> sda1986: Ah, I don't think it knows about youtube for example, I think it would still see that as inactive
<sda1986> flash film\youtube really annoying me :(
<penguin42> yeh
<qwam> How do I get a wireless interface to use a different module?
<qwam> from the command line?
<mikehh> hi, I updated Kubuntu 10.10 RC about half an hour ago and now I can't get into it - after loging in it gives me a blank screen with just a mouse pointer
<mikehh> this is from Ubuntu 10.10 which seems ok after the last update (although I have not re-booted)
<mikehh> that's amd64 BTW
<penguin42> which graphics card?
<TuGa> hi
<TuGa> i have ubuntu 10.10 x64 desktop on and can not start x11vnc server from a remote ssh shell, what can i do to solve this?
<zniavre__> who made this new legacy nvidia 173.xx drivers please ?
<trism> TuGa: what error are you getting? did you set the display correctly?
<zniavre__> why this .28 does not exists into nvidia drivers website ?
<TuGa> this is my  command
<TuGa> x11vnc -rfbport 7500 -rfbauth .vom/x11vn -o .vom/x11vn.log -localhost -display :0
<TuGa> anyone?
<mikehh> penguin42: an oldish nvidia card
<mikehh> with the nvidia drivers on Kubuntu (I removed them on Ubuntu)
 * penguin42 doesn't know the Nvidia stuff, but I'd try removing and readdin the driver
<mikehh> how do I disable them using cli
<mikehh> which is all I can get into
<penguin42> mikehh: Maybe witth jockey-text ?
<charlie-tca> MTecknology: there is a new image out, .1 that fixes the user issue
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: cool, I figured it wouldn't take long
<dajhorn> zniavre:  Unofficial:  https://launchpad.net/~dajhorn/+archive/x-updates/
<mikehh> penguin42: let me try jockey-text and see what happens - bbl
<zniavre> dajhorn,  ok thank you
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Does Ubuntu 10.10 works ok with Intel i3 integrated GPU?
<om26er> Milos_SD, you can try it with downloading the ISO from releases.ubuntu.com and boot in live session
<mikehh> bah - I disabled the nVidia driver - it still goes to a blank screen after I log in
<mikehh> Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 - updated works fine (where I am now) - Kubuntu 10.10 amd64 (updated about an hour ago) goes to a blank screen (mouse pointer works - nothing else)
<mikehh> the latest update (here) had some kde stuff, which presumable might fix it
<mikehh> I have no idea how to update Kubuntu - I am connected via wireless pci card and don't know how to connect that from cli in Kubuntu
<TeslaTony> Is there anything I can do to speed up searching for programs in 10.10 UNR? Since I have no menu or alt+f2, I have to look through a large, clumsy menu that uses some graphical effects that I don't think my netbook can handle
<penguin42> mikehh: If Kubuntu uses network manager you might be able to do it with nmcli
<yofel> Kubuntu does use network manager by default
 * penguin42 doesn't know how to use nmcli but it's man page does seem to suggest that you can bring connections up with it
<mikehh> methinks I am going to back up my root and home partins for this working system before doing anything else :-}
<nemo> one more reason to hate polkit
<nemo> anyone ever notice that after typing in your password, the prompt vanishes, but the dialog stays up?
<nemo> just, unresponsive.
<nemo> closing the dialog w/ the X appears to make the app proceed normally
<SeRVeR01> nemo yes same thing happened with me
<SeRVeR01>  /j #eglug
<K41> hi
<K41> i got an issue regarding wireless
<K41> as soon as power is disconnected ... its realy slow ... any idea?
<K41> I'm using STA-Broadcom driver on a Dell D630 Notebook
<nemo> K41: haven't encountered that myself but... anything in dmesg and - does wifi like spike your CPU or anything?
<nemo> K41: for wpa or whatnot?
<nemo> 'cause certainly your CPU might go to a low power profile
<K41> wpa
<K41> strange thing .. with power cable: 1 ms delay to AO
<K41> AP
<K41> without about 200ms
<K41> jep 800Mhz ...
<K41> but thats nearly always the case .. I didn't had the issue with 10.04
<nemo> anything in dmesg from the wifi?
<nemo> and. maybe 10.04 was less aggressive about restricting CPU
<nemo> K41: could test by forcing 800mhz while on power
<K41> like right now ;) ?
<nemo> using the CPU freq scaling widget
<nemo> er. applet
<K41> as soon as the popup regarding the battery pops up ..
<K41> its going slow
<K41> throttled to 800Mhz still 1-2 ms delay
<K41> nemo, as far as I can remember i had the same issue in an early version of 10.04 ...
<K41> then i swtiched back to gentoo ...
<K41> later everything worked fine ..
<K41> STA-Broadcom driver .. if that helps
<K41> anyone can help me regaring this issue??
<TuGa> i have ubuntu 10.10 x64 desktop on and can not start x11vnc server from a remote ssh shell, what can i do to solve this?
<penguin42> TuGa: What error does it give?
<TuGa> penguin42, humm wen i execute on putty shell the x11vnc command it just doesnt show anything, were can i see the messag log for this?
<penguin42> TuGa: The command you used has a -o and a x11vn.log - maybe that says?
<TuGa> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/kZRccm1W
<thomas82> could you please tell me if the following log in Xorg.log is standard or not? I'm expecting some CPU lag from time to time, and trying to find why... here it is:   http://pastebin.com/wQPs1ihT
<penguin42> TuGa: So you've already started X by logging as the same user, and now you've ssh'd in?
<penguin42> thomas82: That bit looks OK to me
<thomas82> penguin42: Thank you, I'll look elsewhere.. :)
<K41> hm ... has anyone an idea how to debug my wireless problem?
<nemo> K41: so. did you try my suggestion ?
<nemo> both of them?
<nemo> so far I see no evidence you did :-p
<nemo> just more "help"
<TuGa> i'm log in has "normal" user after that create the ssh tunnel to this machine and only them i need to start the x11vnc session
<K41> nothing in dmesg...
<K41> and i'm throttleing it down to 800MHz right now ..
<nemo> K41: aaand, restricting to 800mhz?
<nemo> ah
<nemo> finally :-p
<K41> everything is fine
<nemo> m'k
<penguin42> TuGa: Sorry I don't understand that
<K41> i need to be related to some kind of energy saving thing
<K41> its just slow when the Popup in gnome appears
<K41> 3-4 seconds after i pull the plug
<nemo> K41: clearly such issues are not linux-unique
<nemo> http://www.google.com/search?q=slow+wifi+on+battery
<TuGa> penguin42, this desktop is always session locked, from a remote machine i make a ssh client session to it, and using that tunnel i start x11vnc server. and this runed on 9.10 no stress.
<K41> before the update everything was fine .. hm
<alex88__> hi, i'm trying netbook edition...i've removed firefox and installed chromium..how can i add it to the launchers on the left?
<DanaG> heh, update-manager is funny...
<alex88__> i've read to run the app and right-click-> keep in launcher..but i haven't that option
<penguin42> TuGa: OK, my guess is it's related to the change in XAUTHORITY; it's not now in .xauthority, but in /var/run/gdm/something when you log in via GDM, I'm guessing you'll need to set XAUTHORITY before running x11vnc
<DanaG> "Downloading Packages Packages"
 * penguin42 wonders why that changed
<DanaG> "Downloading Packages Sources Packages"
<DanaG> "Downloading Sources Sources"
<TuGa> penguin42, how can i set XAUTHORITY?
<K41> nemo, any idea where to look??
<penguin42> TuGa: I'm not 100% sure of the right solution; when you log in to the desktop session do   echo $XAUTHORITY, then   before you run x11vnc try doing export XAUTHORITY=whatever the echo told you
<TuGa> penguin42, ok will give it a try tks
<alex88__> remaking question, where is stored the list of launchers in unity?
<nemo> K41: nope :)
<K41> nemo, hm ;)
<alex88__> ok..no one knows
<alex88__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/630066 seems like a known bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630066 in Unity "chromium cannot be added to unity dock" [High,Fix committed]
<Pici> it seems like a fix was committed.
<alex88__> Pici: seen that..searching deeper
<alex88__> because i can't dock just chromium
<K41> hey nemo
<K41> hab nen ansatz ,,
<K41> wenn ich iwconfig eth1 power off mache
<K41> ist alles wieder schnell ...
<Pici> !de | K41
<ubottu> K41: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<K41> sry
<Pici> alex88__: Have you done any updates recently?
<K41> nemo, if I do iwconfig eth1 power off .. everything is fine again ..
<alex88__> Pici: i've installed with internet connected saying to install updates..and it has downloaded things..btw, running again..
<nemo> K41: eth1 being your wifi?
<K41> right ;)
<alex88__> Pici: right.. bamfdaemon found as updated..probably the fix is there
<K41> nemo, powersaving seems to set this somewhere . any idea where?
<step21> hi, apt-get always fails to get http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release ... any idea why?
<penguin42> step21: What errors does it give? I had to import a key at one point
<mvk> i just updated my maverick install
<Andre_Gondim> my empathy doesn't connect with gtalk protocol
<mvk> but now all i see, after rebooting - is a terminal login
<mvk>  i verified the dmesg/ Xorg0.log -> but there are not errors in there
<mvk> is there something fishy in the last updates? (i already tried reinstalling graphics drivers.. but no result, they load fine anyhow)????
<yofel> what graphics card and drivers?
<mvk> nvidia-current
<mvk> (that worked fine 5mins ago)
<mvk> actually, i do see the Xorg server cursor ..... when i move the mouse, but no desktop......................... or any graphics of any kind
<yofel> what does 'sudo service gdm restart' do? (or kdm, lxdm, depending on what you use)
<yofel> oh? then X starts fine at least, maybe the login manager broke then
<nemo> K41: no to that too, although if you don't find it, I guess  you could just script it to local start or somesuch
<mvk> kdm start/running, process 1887
<K41> nemo, at least i can work now ;)
<K41> nemo, thanks for you google link - i was looking ubuntu related .. without success
<step21> penguin42, yes it complains about a key as well, but it is a fresh install from the rc, so keys should be imported ...
<mvk> yofel: i get to see my tty ... in 1920x1080 (nouveau is not running), but i cannot type anything into it
<step21> right?
<mvk> yofel: its highly unlikely its my graphicscard-driver, no reports in either xorglog or dmesg at all
<TuGa> penguin42, the tick with the echo worked in Perfection!
<mvk> yofel: can i load the desktop bypassing kdm somehow?
<penguin42> TuGa: Great, it's a rather annoying change, I don't think anyone really knows why GDM did it
<nemo> K41: so. looks like overaggressive power saving is cross-OS
<TuGa> penguin42,  i used   /var/run/gdm/auth-for-auth-for-gdm-DpAzG2/
<thomas82> ehh that's really pity that Ubuntu with 2.6.35 kernel is so useless :( Very high system load from time to time, and it seems like "nothing" cause it :/
<TuGa> penguin42, because i used the export do i have to do the export after every boot?
<yofel> mvk: well, you can login and try to run 'sudo startx', not sure what that will give you then, if you only get a xterm maybe run 'startkde'
<penguin42> thomas82: A few people have said that, can you just leave vmstat 1   running and see if you can spot anything when it's unresponsive
<thomas82> I guess that is definitely kernel problem... I used also gentoo and sabayon with 2.6.35 and the same problem with the same programs runing..
<penguin42> TuGa: Yes, and the path will be different each time
<JAMD456> How do I remove a PPA and downgrade/restore the package to the original state
<thomas82> penguin42: you won't see nothing special in vmstat 1 when the problem occurs :(
<penguin42> JAMD456: Using ppa-purge
<TuGa> penguin42,  :s no hack i can do to it?
<penguin42> thomas82: Sure?
<penguin42> TuGa: Not that I know
<thomas82> penguin42: yes
<mvk> yofel: when i try to run startkde, it says that kdebase-workspace-bin is not installed
<penguin42> thomas82: That's very odd
<JAMD456> penguin42 will that remove all of the PPAs?
<martez89> can someone help me with enabling the dynpm power management?
<mvk> when i try to apt-get install that, i get E: broken packages..........
<yofel> mvk: ouch, please check your packages or remove and install kubuntu-desktop again
<JAMD456> penguin42 I only want to remove one
<penguin42> JAMD456: I think you tell it which one you want to purge
<step21> thomas82, I had that with indicator-sound, and it is a problem with indicator sound trying to reconnect with pulseaudio, maybe that's it
<yofel> mvk: if you have amd64, there was an inconsistency in the archive which could have removed packages if you updated carelessly
<mvk> yofel: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<mvk> 'kubuntu-desktop is not installed'
<mvk> omf
<yofel> erm, install it ^^
<martez89> by adding radeon.modeset=1 radeon.dynpm=1 to grub dynpm power management will be enabled?
<thomas82> I've notice that the problem exist when I got running dynamips / GNS3.. However I've checked and on Ubuntu 10.04 the problem doens't exist
<step21> so ... how/where do I get the key for the extras repo?
<mvk> yofel: when i try to, it shows a list of 30 K packages, and then E:broken packages
<TuGa> penguin42, ok maybe this bug its solved in the next update. tks
<mvk> o, when i try it again
<mvk> now it wants to install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> mvk: can you run sudo apt-get update and try again?
<mvk> did 5 times
<JAMD456> penguin42 thanks for your help
<thomas82> penguin42: I'm logging vmstat 1 output to file, next time I'll get a fast increasing a system load, I'll post it, maybe here someone will spot something ;)
<penguin42> TuGa: Thing is I don't think it's a bug, I think it's a change in behaviour - and not one I like!
<yofel> mvk: try a sudo apt-get install -f
<mvk> now after last time, it actually wants to update..... / install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> ah, then good
<mvk> yofel: how it got in the first place, kpackage remove kubuntu-desktop
<mvk> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111, i only updated (a load of) packages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TuGa> penguin42, :s
<yofel> well, could have been removed due to a depenceny conflict as I said
<mvk> Its uncool, maverick deinstalled my kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> I'm not sure how kpk handles those
<yofel> I usually use aptitude or muon
<mvk> yofel: when a mirror is updating.... is it possible my system mixes up packages?
<mvk> just guessing, but dependency conflict or not, i found this pretty annoying............................
<yofel> well, more likely is launchpad not publishing packages fast enough and you ending up with broken dependencies for a few hours
<yofel> depends on the package manager how it handles them
<mvk> yofel: well, imo a repos shouldnt be available then for updating
<yofel> tell *that* to launchpad
<IdleOne> Just a little reminder folks
<Pici> You should watch to see what your package manager is suggesting before you let it do crazy things, epecially when running a beta.
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseParties
<K41> can anyone tell me where I can modify power saving settings on battery?
<mvk> K41: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<K41> mvk, ubuntu ;)
<K41> since 10.10 the wireless power saving mode on battery has been changed ...
<syke> hi
<syke> I've found a serious kernel panic regression in 10.10's 2.6.35 kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653238 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick kernel 2.6.35-22 panics when booting on Dell Precision T3500" [Undecided,New]
<syke> I tried another brand of desktop with the same chipset and similar BIOS, and it happens on that also
<syke> booting into the 2.6.32 kernel "fixes" it, but is not an option for deployment
<syke> any help is greatly appreciated
<yofel> seems like it can't reset the AHCI controller, can you use IDE mode?
<funnylookinhat> Anyone here installed on a Macbook Pro 5,5 ?
<funnylookinhat> The trackpad is basically useless...  :(
<_mag_> funnylookinhat: I agree. But I can't offer any insight
<funnylookinhat> _mag_: well at least I have some emotional support here :)
<_mag_> funnylookinhat: It doesn't even show up as a trackpad to configure (in kubuntu)
<_mag_> :)
<syke> yofel: in the BIOS, I can only set between ACPI, AHCI, and RAID modes
<syke> there's no "IDE" setting
<syke> yofel: but this also worked just fine in 10.04, and works fine if I boot into the 2.6.32 kernel
<penguin42> syke: Well it does look like a bug, but to work around I would probably try ACPI and see if that works
<yofel> it *is* a kernel regression, but I can't think of any other solution besides fixing the kernel and not using AHCI
<_mag_> So, I'm using the netbook remix, and I think the launcher bar on the left hand side of my screen is just in the way. Is there any
<_mag_> way to hide it or disable it entirely? I've tried logging in with the "Ubuntu Netbook 2D"-variant. This mode is without the sidebar, but it is without the neat global menubar. I'm a bit picky about my screen real estate, you see ;)
<yofel> funnylookinhat: as what is the trackpad even recognised?
<funnylookinhat> yofel: not sure what you're asking...  ?
<mrbrown> does anybody know if ubuntu 10.10 has problems with virtual terminals?
<yofel> funnylookinhat: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<syke> penguin42: okay, I'll try that. will that be less performant?
<funnylookinhat> yofel: booted back into OS X for now to get work done - I can try to find you later though w/ it.
<yofel> k
<donri> How to check if an installed package comes from PPA or repos?
<Pici> donri: apt-cache policy packagename
<donri> Thanks
<penguin42> syke: Not sure
<syke> pengiun42: I use this machine for compiling a lot, which is why it has dual 10K RPM drives in it
<_mag_> yofel: On my MacBookPro5,5, it says bcm5974 recognizes the touchpad as a touchpad. Still want the whole log?
<syke> I'll test the performance, but if it's significantly less, that will be a non-starter for me as well :(
<reverie> may i ask , is 10.10 rc and final version are the same?
<Pici> Not necessarily.
<syke> on top of my wacom tablet also no longer working, and the PPAs not supporting maverick, I may have to go back to 10.04 :(
<syke> which is too bad, because I was looking forward to the toolchain and mono improvements
<reverie> hmm
<donri> INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python2.7' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?) ← I get this message a lot when doing APT stuff, what's up?
<trism> donri: did you change the default python version?
<donri> Nope, just install 2.7
<donri> $ LANG=C update-alternatives --list python
<donri> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python.
<donri> And actually, $ python --version
<donri> Python 2.6.6
<syke> I wonder if my kernel panic is related to this:
<syke> mdadm: unrecognised word on ARRAY line: RAID
<syke> mdadm: unrecognised word on ARRAY line: Array
<syke> mdadm: unrecognised word on ARRAY line: RAID
<syke> mdadm: unrecognised word on ARRAY line: Array
<syke> I see that when I do a dpkg-reconfigure on the kernel package
<penguin42> That's weird
<_mag_> yofel: Here's the entire Xorg.0.log (that you asked funnylookinhat for): http://pastebin.com/VUSVZ22i
<syke> my mdadm.conf isn't much to look at, either.
<syke> holy shit
<syke> I think I figured this out
<syke> check out this line from mdadm.conf
<syke> ARRAY /dev/md/New RAID Array level=raid0 metadata=1.2 num-devices=2 UUID=3244e512:342d26eb:3d14e6d9:431f9aa1 name=:New RAID Array
<syke> the name "New RAID Array" was the default name used by the Disk Utility
<penguin42> syke: I bet it doesn't like the spaces in the name
<syke> yup
<syke> I'll change that and see if the kernel boots
<penguin42> syke: Doubt that causes your oops though
<syke> but what a weird regression
<syke> pengiun42: I'll try it real quick and re-join to report
<syke> brb
<dajhorn> zniavre: Don't use that PPA that I gave you earlier.  The updated nvidia-173 driver package in Maverick was updated a few hours ago.
<trism> donri: what does /usr/share/python/debian_defaults look like?
<yofel> _mag_: that looks fine at first glance but I don't know too much about macs, might be worth to compare to a lucid log if you have one
<n01s3> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEehah! Rally them maverickz!
<trism> donri: nm, yeah that's the problem, python2.7 isn't in that file, so it complains in packages that use python-central, and others
<_mag_> yofel: No such luck :/
<trism> donri: although adding it doesn't seem to help, it just adds another info message for python2.6 too, hmm
<donri> trism: python-central?
<trism> donri: yeah, they are helper scripts for building pure python packages
<donri> default-version = python2.6
<donri> 2.7 isn't listed in any field
<donri> Is this a bug that there is a package for 2.7 but it's not listed anywhere there?
<olskolirc> is maverick in the repository yet?
<yofel> olskolirc: I don't get what you're asking, the RC is out if you mean that
<trism> donri: yes, it is a bug in the python-minimal package, python2.7 should be added to debian_defaults (removed the info message for me, I forgot the comma the first time which broke it more)
<donri> Report, you or me? :)
<syke> changing to ATA in the BIOS hard hangs on boot, before even loading the kernel
<trism> donri: you if you want to
<syke> and fixing the name of the RAID array in mdadm.conf didn't make a difference; 2.6.35 still panics on boot
<olskolirc> is there a repository for it yofel?
<yofel> olskolirc: well, there is, if your definition of repository is the same as mine
<olskolirc> ok bypassing yofel
<olskolirc> anyone have the repository link for meerkat please?
<yofel> olskolirc: if you want to install maverick see the RC link in the topic
<yofel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<_mag_> So, I'm using the netbook remix, and I think the launcher bar on the left hand side of my screen is just in the way. Is there any
<_mag_> way to hide it or disable it entirely? I've tried logging in with the "Ubuntu Netbook 2D"-variant. This mode is without the sidebar, but it is without the neat global menubar. I'm a bit picky about my screen real estate, you see ;)
<donri> trism: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/654826  if you want to add anything
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654826 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "Python 2.7 missing in debian_defaults" [Undecided,New]
<donri> trism: Why doesn't it bug with Python 3 which isn't listed either?
<trism> donri: there was/is a bug, but it was marked invalid, which may happen to this one too (since 2.7 technically isn't supported until natty)
<donri> OK. Can this cause any problems?
<trism> donri: it might, I'm not sure
<syke> ok, I have a workaround
<syke> this is a known kernel regression
<syke> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16228
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16228 in PCI "BUG/boot failure on Dell Precision T3500 (pci/ahci_stop_engine)" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<zniavre> dajhorn, yes thank you i saw it before
<syke> booting with pci=norcs fixes the problem
<syke> there are patches attached to that kernel bug to fix the issue
<olskolirc> im sick of klipper!  I can't c/p when i want too how do I disable it so I can c/p all i want WITHOUT having to clear the clipper please?
<olskolirc> klipper
<sda1986> hi all, i have a couple of problem with my webcam. I have an asus F3jp laptop with a ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam. Problem 1. Low quality definition how can I solve it? Problem 2. When I start the cam a led turn it on, but never turn it off. I know the webcam it doesn't work because i putted a programm camera monitor but it's annoying! Please help
<cmpsalvestrini> Good day ppl
<cmpsalvestrini> Well I've found out an interesting quirk in lovely maverick
<cmpsalvestrini> Substantially you can't boot after the install for some reason, I had to go the roundabout way and install from the live environment.
<juk> I cannot set colors in gedit pycononsole http://pastebin.com/2qpNqpHG
<olskolirc> ubuntu releases in a few days, is it almost bug free?  what are the biggest complaints before i make a commitment and please don't tell me to rtfm i have a crisis and no time - if you have the answer donate it please.
<olskolirc> meerkat rather
<krabador> i've some problem with firefox 3.6.10 and the latest flashplugin-nonfree on the today's daily build: running one by one some site with flash object, the plugin crash after 3-4 sites
<cmpsalvestrini> is it me or btrfs is sorta slow?
<donri> olskolirc: If you have a crisis and no time I wouldn't update from LTS
<DanaG> cmpsalvestrini: I don't think it's just you.
<DanaG> Even phoronix.com has benchmarked btrfs, and found it slow.
<cmpsalvestrini> so btrfs *is* sorta slow
<DanaG> A bigger issue: it reports "no free disk space" at 75% usage.
<olskolirc> try adobeflash plugin krabador
<olskolirc> ok donri
<olskolirc> im prepping my system and backin s* up and im scared :-(
<cmpsalvestrini> hrm. should not have used btrfs as my / filesystem... :(
<krabador> olskolirc: but flashplugin-nonfree don't go to adobe to download the plugin?
<cmpsalvestrini> What about adobe square? you know the famed 64bit flash plugin... is that available yet
<donri> olskolirc: Non-LTS releases are in a way preview releases of the next LTS release. If you want stability stick with LTS.
<cmpsalvestrini> blast it I want zfs
<step21> DanaG, I thought that was due toencryption or something
<DanaG> A bigger issue, for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick kernel treats touchpad's middle button as ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<olskolirc> krabador, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<krabador> olskolirc: ok
<donri> olskolirc: Requires partners repo enabled yes?
<olskolirc> ? donri?
<donri> adobe-flashplugin
<olskolirc> no donri its in the repository i don't know which repsitory its in i have all of mine checked except for dvd (of course)
<donri> Then you have partners enabled
<cmpsalvestrini> gahh, the humanity... with btrfs this slow it's gonna take furevar to install anything
<cmpsalvestrini> what fs can I use to make it better I wonder
<olskolirc> what is btrfs cmpsalvestrini ?
<donri> olskolirc: A filesystem
<cmpsalvestrini> a new filesystem for linux that is said to be linux's answer to zfs, which is a filesystem used by Solaris
<donri> cmpsalvestrini: Why not ext4?
<yofel> well, ext4 is a bit faster, but package installation has been slow in general since dpkg started to explicitely sync files to the disk
<cmpsalvestrini> How about reiser or xfs or jfs?
<cmpsalvestrini> I'm just exploring my options here
<yofel> haven't tested reiser, jfs feels same as ext to me, didn't test it much, and xfs is slow when it comes to operations with many files
<step21> cmpsalvestrini, i dunno, i didn't noticed btrfs being slow
<cmpsalvestrini> what about phoronix's review step21, it said it was slow... just repeating something I heard earlier here
<donri> yofel: What did dpkg do before?
<cmpsalvestrini> ah, so it's all the update manager's fault that my system is crawling?
<yofel> donri: simply write the files on disk, with creating a tempfile and renaming it afterwards, but we got a lot of exec format error bug reports with 0 byte files so dpkg was patched to use fsync()
<step21> cmpsalvestrini, yeah, ofc I'm only talking from personal exprience here.
<yofel> I think they changed that to sync() later, but I can't remember what exactly the current state is
 * cmpsalvestrini grumbles, a pox on breakage
<step21> also I was really surprised that the citrix client and cisco anyconnect now work really well.
<step21> cmpsalvestrini, maybe, esp. software center seems to be really slow as well.
<cmpsalvestrini> well maybe so, but this much disk thrashing can't be good
<brennan> wew that was a crazy install
<brennan> how many people have bought the wallpaper
<brennan> haha
<step21> cmpsalvestrini, well I have os x alongside ubuntu and soon a thinkpad as backup, so even if btrfs would wreck, it wouldn't be too bad
<brennan> so i can report a relatively slow but successful install
<brennan> i download like 2 MB/s cant imagine how long choosing download option would be for avg user
<brennan> but yeah nice work gents and ladies
<brennan> are those crazy repo default settings just for testing purposes?
<g0tcha> hey guys, does ubuntu 10.10 work good with touchscreen tablet pcs like the hp touchsmart tm2?
<step21> which ones?
<brennan>   nevermind i see what it is
<brennan> the ''restricted' and 'multiverse' nm
<cmpsalvestrini> *yawn
<brennan> true
<brennan> oh yeah this public key error in synaptic
<brennan> im guessing youve heard about it already
<brennan> lol
<yofel> it still errors about the extras repos?
<brennan> on the default repo, i selected my usual mirror
<brennan> though
<brennan> ill file on launchpad
<cmpsalvestrini> yes I still get an unsigned warning, nothing gpg can't handle I suppose?
<yofel> cmpsalvestrini: *which* repos does it complain about?
<cmpsalvestrini> yofel: extras I believe
<ChogyDan> what can I do to get deluge fixed?
<yofel> cmpsalvestrini: that's odd, ubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-extras-keyring, so you shouldn't get a gpg warning as long as that's installed
<thomas82> I think I finally managed to find what cause my CPU Lag... It looks like X - so probably caused by Ati driver, could you please confirm it??   Here is an output from vmstat 1 followed by 2 screenshots with gnome-system-monitor + htop + vmstat in the time of "attack".  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SmZ2Usbc http://www.wstaw.org/h/88bd05dfb0c http://www.wstaw.org/h/164308b7723
<neurochrome> quick question... why is there a a load of plugins removed from compiz in the latest version?  I've got way more to hand in Jaunty, the "Show Desktop" plugin is not there anymore, meaning I don't have a slick 'to-the-corners' slide anymore.... What is going off???!!!
<thomas82> it wasn't so high as before (>20 average load) but even ~10 is too much. (now I got <0.85) and everything is the same...
<brennan> neurochrome: you just upgraded from jaunty to the RC?
<neurochrome> no, I still have jaunty on my laptop, I've used karmic and lucid on other machines (HTPC's)
<penguin42> neurochrome: You sure they aren't in extra packages?
<neurochrome> penguin42, you tell me?
<DanaG> I had to stop using showdesktop, because it kept getting stuck with windows lost off the sides.
<penguin42> neurochrome: I don't really use compiz, but I know there is a compiz-fusion-plugins and a compiz-plugins I' not sure if there are others
<brennan> Did you download the RC to be a tester or expecting a working product?
<penguin42> neurochrome: Ooh and a compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<brennan> submit bugs in launchpad
<neurochrome> DanaG, that _still_ not fixed?! lol
<brennan> fix it yourself or wait til sunday
<neurochrome> penguin42, I'll have a look next time I boot it
<brennan> canonical uses betas and RCs as a marketing buzz tool
<brennan> this problem happens every six months
<brennan> anyhoo
<brennan> take it easy
<neurochrome> has the bug been fixed where if you set the desktop to automatically login at boot during the installer, then you ahve to enter the keyring password EVERY TIME when the desktop comes up to gain access to wifi... that was epic fail
<neurochrome> if you have to enter the password then you might as well, have a login screen...
<U2010> Hello. can anyone tell me what's the status of btrfs in meerkat's release candidate?
<neurochrome> U2010, no idea...
<neurochrome> U2010, don't hold your breath
<yofel> U2010: you can use it from the manual partition menu, if you want to use it for root you need a seperate non-btrfs /boot partition as grub can't boot on btrfs yet
<U2010> And how stable is it?
<coz_> dhey guys, notice that synaptic is far slower on maverick than on lucid... someone working on this?
<td123> who is going to have an ubuntu party?
<weboide> Hello all, I've got quite a few kernel panics but kernel-oops does not seem to notice them... any idea why?
<yofel> weboide: because it's disabled since RC
<penguin42> weboide: Out of interest which ones?
<yofel> you'll have to enable it in /etc/default/kerneloops
<penguin42> yofel: It is? How do you reenable it?
<penguin42> oh
<yofel> same goes for apport
<yofel> (crash catching part)
<weboide> yofel: well, great to know, thanks a lot :)
<yofel> weboide: and don't forget to actually start the service or reboot after editing the file ;)
<weboide> yofel: I'll make sure of that, thanks
<WebDawg> ??
<step21> btw, although the person left, in the rc if you select btrfs the installer actually tells you that you need a boot partition I think
<yofel> WebDawg: hi, got a question?
<TheLimeRunner> Hey, I am experiencing some problems. Looking to see if I can get some help.
<TheLimeRunner> I'm experiencing sever mouse lag.
<TheLimeRunner> With 10.10
<WebDawg> What is #ubuntu+1?
<Licuadora> And I dont have any sound in 10.10
<TheLimeRunner> My graphics chipset is the intel mobile 4 express
<yofel> !topic | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<penguin42> TheLimeRunner: Hmm someone else said they had that, I've not got it on either of my machines
<WebDawg> I did read the topic.  But why the channel?
<TheLimeRunner> I updated the latest Xorg and the expiramental mesa drivers
<penguin42> TheLimeRunner: ANd it didn't help?
<WebDawg> Ahh.
<TheLimeRunner> penguin42 It's the the point that booting is useless.
<TheLimeRunner> Nope.
<WebDawg> What version will this be?
<yofel> WebDawg: this channel is the support room for the development release, and maverick isn't released yet
<yofel> WebDawg: 10.10
<Licuadora> ubuntu+1 is the channel you are redirect when in #ubuntu can't help you
<penguin42> TheLimeRunner: Can you get your dmesg to a pastebin?
<WebDawg> Is 10.10 LTS?
<step21> no
<TheLimeRunner> Hmm I can try.
<penguin42> Licuadora: No!
<yofel> WebDawg: no, 12.04 will be the next LTS
<TheLimeRunner> I'll brb  I have to reboot.
<Licuadora> oh...
<WebDawg> 12.04?!?!?!?!
<WebDawg> What happens with 11?
<Licuadora> Well, I have 10.10 and no sound
<TheLimeRunner> WebDawg Yeah, that's the next release after 10.04's 3 year support is up
<penguin42> WebDawg: This channel is always the next one, when Maverick releases its discussion will go back to #ubuntu and a little while later we'll talk about Natty on here
<yofel> WebDawg: the release that comes out in April 2012, only every 4th ubuntu release is LTS
<WebDawg> What happens when you get to UBUNTU V20
<TheLimeRunner> We use 20.04?
<WebDawg> Or a too high of a number?
<TheLimeRunner> Or 20.10
<WebDawg> Really?
<TheLimeRunner> Yeah
<WebDawg> Interesting.
<TheLimeRunner> Why?
<Licuadora> I was compiling the latest ALSA when this happen
<Licuadora> /home/osmodivs/ALSA/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pm_qos_add_requirement’
<Licuadora> I do not what that means
<WebDawg> So eventually an Ubuntu 30010 will exist?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 30010 in librsvg (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashes when opening folder containg .svg file generated by Amaya" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30010
<Licuadora> All I know is I have no sound
<penguin42> Licuadora: Why were you building your own ?
 * penguin42 looks at ubottu
 * yofel didn't know that the bot triggered on ubuntu <bugnum> o.O
<Licuadora> penguin42; Well, is there another way?
<Licuadora> In synaptic I cant re install them
<WebDawg> ubuntu 10254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 10254 in Ubuntu "please create grepmap-udeb" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10254
<WebDawg> wow
<WebDawg> Thats kinda cool.
<Licuadora> I even try to install a driverdetective.exe to see if it could find a driver for my sys... but failed
<penguin42> WebDawg: Normally we do   bug .....  and it does that, I don't think we realised it did it for Ubuntu .....
<WebDawg> Now you know.
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, hang on, what's your actual problem
<TheLimeRunner> Hmm
<Licuadora> no sound
<WebDawg> See.  I solve problems everywhere I go.
<TheLimeRunner> I am going to try a reinstall of 10.10
<TheLimeRunner> Since I had some network issues as well.
<WebDawg> TheLimeRunner, why?
<yofel> WebDawg: the bot triggers on many things, usually 'bug <number>' is fine, as we now know, ubuntu <num> works too ('lp <num>' works too btw.)
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, can you pastebin /proc/asoung/cards
<TheLimeRunner> WebDawg I've had graphics issues and network issues.
<penguin42> Licuadora: /proc/asound/cards even
<Licuadora> penguin; Wait, do I type that on the terminal?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Install the pastebinit package
<Licuadora> I dont have a sound acrd, I want to make the built on sound
<penguin42> Licuadora: and do  pastebinit < /proc/asound/cards      don't worry, inbuilt are treated just like cards from that
<Licuadora> --- no soundcards ---
<Licuadora> Thats whats in there
<penguin42> Licuadora: Hmm, ok, try   lspci | pastebinit
<penguin42> we should be able to spot the pci device
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# lspci |pastebinit
<Licuadora> http://pastebin.com/p48vGAdr
<penguin42> Licuadora: That's Intel audio, you shouldn't need to build anything for that surely
<TheLimeRunner> Intel audio works out of the box.
<Licuadora> Well, for some reason I do not have any sound
<TheLimeRunner> Ususally.
<TheLimeRunner> Unless it's BRAND new.
<penguin42> Licuadora: Hmm OK, has anything else odd been done to your system ?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Are you running the standard kernel?
<Licuadora> well, I had a sound card, but uninstall it to install a WIFI card
<Licuadora> I belive is the standard, since I upgraded to 10.10
<Licuadora> And since then, I have no sound
<penguin42> Licuadora: Hmm, so you used to have a separate sound card, and took that out to fall back to the onboard one
<TheLimeRunner> You probably need to switch devices.
<Licuadora> I do not know how
<penguin42> TheLimeRunner: The fact his /proc/asound/cards is empty is very odd though
<TheLimeRunner> Oh.
<TheLimeRunner> 0_0
<TheLimeRunner> That's when I'd reinstall.
<TheLimeRunner> haha
<Licuadora> penguin42: Is there a way to fill it with some code?
<TheLimeRunner> That's my favorite thing about linux
<TheLimeRunner> Break something, so easy to reinstall the OS.
<Licuadora> Nope, I reinstalled 10.04 and still had no sound
<Licuadora> Not even eth0 works
<penguin42> Licuadora: Hmm, I'm not really a sound person; can you do lsmod | grep hda and tell me if there are any matches?
<Licuadora> Here is the strange thing: In an Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD eth0 worked, but not in 10.04, and still not in 10.10
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# lsmod | grep hda
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~#
<penguin42> Licuadora: It's a bit odd, your machine isn't unusual; what does uname -a  say?
<Licuadora> Linux djiin 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krabador> hi, flashplugin-nonfree give me some problem, i can't install adobe-flashplugin
<yofel> krabador: are you using 64bit?
<krabador> yofel, 32bit
<yofel> odd, you should be able to install adobe-flashplugin then
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, can you get the output of dmesg to pastebin
<krabador> yofel, uni/multiverse repos, "apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" give me "not found"
<yofel> krabador: it's in partner
<Licuadora> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/fL12bxqh
<step21> yofel, also flash works on 64 bit now as well. otherwise why did it work ootb for me?
<step21> or if you opt not to install it at first it is available to install in software center
<yofel> step21: flashplugin-installer downloads the 32bit flash and uses nspluginwrapper to get it to run on 64bit
<step21> yofel, okay, but it still works.
<penguin42> Licuadora: Nothing too odd in there I don't think; can you try   sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<yofel> well, yeah, but it crashed periodically here, now I'm using the 64bit flash beta, which works fine
<penguin42> yofel: I thought that was out of beta?
<yofel> it was? I'll check
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~#
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, has anything appeared in /proc/asound/cards ? does lsmod|grep hda show anything?
<Licuadora> Why doesent anybody writes something that go and search for missing drivers?
<step21> yofel, I thouhgt that as well. but I didn't check
<yofel> penguin42: it still says 'preview release' on the adobe page
<penguin42> Licuadora: It shouldn't need to - that should happen by magic
<Licuadora> http://pastebin.com/EtsHwRaH
<Licuadora> penguin42: please, review
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-05
<Licuadora> penguin42: What is your diagnosis, sir?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Well, that looks good to me, but why didn't it do it automatically? You'll probably need some other stuff as well
<penguin42> Licuadora: So what does /proc/asound/cards say now?
<Licuadora> let me check
<Licuadora> penguin42: same
<Licuadora> ---no sound cards ----
<penguin42> Licuadora: So my guess is that at some point you did something evil to disable your onboard sound because of the add in card you had, the trick will be figuring out how to undo it
<Licuadora> That's why I downloaded all the folders from ALSA site
<penguin42> Licuadora: That was probably a bad move
<Licuadora> $ sudo undo all
<Licuadora> ¿?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Did you actually install any of them?
<Licuadora> nope, it stoped in the make
<Licuadora> But I am surprised it didn't fix it when I re install 10.04
<penguin42> Licuadora: You didn't disable that one in the BIOS did you?
<Licuadora> I choose "onboard sound", I think that was the option
<penguin42> anyone else got any ideas for Licuadora?
<Licuadora> "the file /aproc/sond/cards has changed in the HDD" Restore?
<Licuadora> i got that message
<penguin42> erm when did you get that?
<Licuadora> penguin42: I've been asking in the forums for months, and still no fix
<penguin42> Licuadora: Well it is a bit weird
<Licuadora> Several times when i open the cards file
<Licuadora> I might just buy some pci x1 sound cards
<Licuadora> I have 2 slots left
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, just from a terminal can you do cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<penguin42> don't use an editor or the like, it's not a real file
<Licuadora> cat: /proc/asounds/cards: No existe el archivo o directorio
<Licuadora> no file or directory exists
<penguin42>  /proc/asound/cards - no s on the end of sound
<Licuadora> Yeah. Still,  --- no soundcards ---
<Licuadora> I am no programer, but I think that file must be filled with some code
<Licuadora> Is it posible to download a driver and the drag and drop the file in there?
<penguin42> Licuadora: No, it doesn't work like that
<Licuadora> oh....
<penguin42> Licuadora: Try /etc/init.d/alta-utils reset
<penguin42> sorry, that's alsa
<Licuadora> Does not exist
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Licuadora> bash: etc/init.d/alsa-utils: No existe el archivo o directorio
<Licuadora> I even used the / at the begining
<penguin42> Licuadora: Interesting, that's a bug :-)
<Licuadora> I know
<penguin42> Licuadora: OK, /sbin/alsa-utils reset
<Licuadora> And WHY did it worked in 8.04 and NOT in 10.10!?
<step21> Licuadora, yes, / at the beginning is required
<penguin42> Licuadora: I don't know, you're machine doesn't look that unusual
<Licuadora>  * Resetting ALSA...
<step21> or maybe just reinstall all alsa packages? if even binaries are not found?
 * penguin42 files a bug against alsa-utils about the path being wrong
<Licuadora> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/ALSA.png
<penguin42> Licuadora: It might be worth trying a reboot after that
<Licuadora> i'LL REBOOT
<stoner> does anyone know if 10.10 supports touchscreen laptops or we still have to go through the hardware list first?
<Licuadora> Nah, it didn't worked
<Licuadora> penguin42: Did you send a bug report to ALSA?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Well I dunno what's up with your machine
<penguin42> Licuadora: Just hte minor one about the path being wrong, bug 654902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654902 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "alsa-utils usage says /etc/init.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654902
<BUGabundo> evening guys
<Licuadora> penguin42: Like I said, I guess I'll just gonna have to buy a PCI X1 card
<penguin42> Licuadora: given this thing is surviving mutliple installs I'd suggest resetting your CMOS or the like
<Licuadora> CMOS?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Intel onboard audio really really should work
<penguin42> Licuadora: CMOS; BIOS settings
<Licuadora> Well that part is fixed
<penguin42> Fixed?
<Licuadora> the onboard option is selected
<penguin42> something is very odd though
<penguin42> Licuadora: You can file a bug from your machien - I think   ubuntu-bug sound (or maybe audio) should do it, it'll record all the info about your machine
<Licuadora> I thought it was gonna be fixed after the upgrade, but I was a little bit naïve there
<Licuadora> penguin42: you are the expert, can you do it? or tell me how, if you please
<penguin42> Licuadora: I don't know why it isn't; people have problems with Intel audio - but they're normally more minor things like it not doing the mic properly or acrackle or something
<penguin42> Licuadora: You need to do it from your machine for it to record your info
<penguin42> Licuadora: So do you have networking on the machine?
<Licuadora> no, eth0 is not working either, i am using WIFI
<penguin42> hey WIFI will do
<coz_> guys anyone have issues with compiling alsa driver on maverick?
<Licuadora> tell me how, please
<Licuadora> I do
<Licuadora> Well mine is a different story
<penguin42> Licuadora: Open a terminal and do ubuntu-bug sound
<penguin42> if that doesn't work try ubuntu-bug audio
<Some_Person> I'm having fairly frequent major crashes. What should I do?
<penguin42> Licuadora: The fact your ether doesn't work either makes me think there is something odd with the machine
<penguin42> Some_Person: How does it crash and is it related to doing something?
<Licuadora> penguin42: I do not think is physical, since it worked with an Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD
<Some_Person> penguin42: It seems random, and it crashes with nothing responding, either with the screen just frozen on what was displayed when it crashed or with a black screen with a mouse cursor
<penguin42> Licuadora: Hmm that is odd, get te bug reported and it'll have lal the info on it - remember to say it worked with an 8.04 livecd
<Licuadora> ok
<step21> Licuadora, did you do a normal desktop install or some special version/options?
<Licuadora> step21: nope, just regular, it was the final version
<Licuadora> penguin42: How can i post my onboard sound info?
<Licuadora> Is there a Terminal command to tell me what type of chip do i have?
<Licuadora> so I can post it. Or is it not necesary?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Do that ubuntu-bug and it should include everything in the bug automatically
<step21> coz_ why do you want to compile it? just install it?
<Some_Person> penguin42: So what should I do?
<step21> Some_Person, check disk space, memory integrity etc ... do you have a dual boot system?
<Some_Person> step21: triple boot actually
<Some_Person> I'm having no problems in any other OS, and / has 11.8 GB free
<penguin42> Some_Person: I'd run memtest86 for a few hours to see if there are any issues, and I'd make sure I'm not running desktop effects to try and reduce any graphics issues
<Some_Person> I am running compiz
<penguin42> Some_Person: Try turning that off and see if it stabilises; if it does it's probably a graphics driver issue
<Some_Person> Well, it's just something that randomly happens. It'll sometimes go many hours without crashing or being unstable, and then bang
<Licuadora> Ok, I'll wait for a fix
<Licuadora> Thx for everything guys
<Licuadora> later
<step21> Some_Person, well for me it randomly happened with indicator sound using lots of cpu, when failing to reconnect with pulseaudio (there is a bug about that)
<Some_Person> I have no warning when it happens
<step21> if that happens switching to console with ctrl+alt+F1 might allow you to kill the relevant services and resume work.
<step21> there is no warning
<Some_Person> Nope. ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<Some_Person> even caps lock doesn't respond
<step21> well it could take a while.
<andorino> Greetings!
<penguin42> Hi
<andorino> Brand new Ubuntu user with a random problem that I've seen elsewhere in the forums and such but no resolution (other than restarting X) seems to have been bounced around.  My left (and sometimes Right....) mouse button will stop responding seemingly at random. Anyone else run into this?
<penguin42> no, but I've had the middle one do that :-)
<penguin42> not sure why
<andorino> middle one would be slightly less problematic ;)
<andorino> can we trade? =D
<Israphel> anyone here?
<andorino> no
<Israphel> that's good
<sevenseeker> only us chickens
<Israphel> well I'm having problems with a Webcam on Maverik
<Some_Person> andorino: Brand new ubuntu users should probably go to #ubuntu
<Israphel> dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/506087/
<Israphel> It works on lucid, yes
<andorino> Some_Person: this is 10.10, and not brandy-new to *nix in general
<Some_Person> andorino: Ah, sorry I doubted you
<Israphel> I don't understand the line "usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28"
<Israphel> before that, it seems ok
<penguin42> andorino: I'm not really sure how to help I'm afraid, you could run xev to see if it can see the event, but it may be difficult to find where they are going
<andorino> yeah, seems like a hard thing to pin down
<andorino> seems like people with the same issues on various hardware and machine types having this issue since at least 9.x
<NateW> is anyone else experiencing bug #648238 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648238 in The Sound Menu "always show unmuted at startup" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648238
<penguin42> Israphel: That's just a function in the kernel
<penguin42> Israphel: Well, it looks like a driver bug at a guess, have you ever had it working with Ubuntu?
<Israphel> yes, I've a netbook with Ubuntu lucid netbook remix and it works there.
<Israphel> My desktop has Kubuntu Maverick RC and here is the problem
<penguin42> Israphel: Is it plugged straight in or via a hub on the maverick machine?
<krabador> how much can maverick change until the 10th?
<Israphel> straight to the usb port
<penguin42> krabador: I guess that depends how broken it is!
<penguin42> Israphel: Hmm, I'd say then you just have a bug and report i, you could try the daily kernels to see if it helps
<Israphel> can it be a kubuntu bug specifically?
<Israphel> should I ask in the forums before making a bug report=
<Israphel> ?
<penguin42> Israphel: I guess possible, but I'd have guessed kernel - and of course you can ask on the Forum
<krabador> penguin42, oh, sure.
<Israphel> 2.6.35-22-generic here
<penguin42> KDE stuff still seems to be changing a lot, other stuff is pretty settled
<Israphel> 2.6.32-25 at the netbook, where it works
<krabador> it's possible that users will have some surprise in artworks (splash, wallpapers, etc) putting the stable in the pc, the 10th?
<Israphel> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506097/
<krabador> (please developers, change the orange.... i prey you :) )
<penguin42> Israphel: Sorry, don't know much about cameras
<andorino> ah ha. it is a registered bug. 41301.
<penguin42> bug 41301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41301 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse clicks stop working sporadically" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41301
<penguin42> that's an ANCIENT bug though - not maverick specific
<andorino> nope, but still happens :P
<andorino> other maverick reports. weird.
<penguin42> andorino: Are you on a touchpad or real mouse?
<andorino> real mouse
<penguin42> hmm interesting, I've seen something similar on a touchpad on Fedora and had assumed that was weirdo touchpad firmware
<penguin42> it's drags that don't really end
<andorino> or weirdo user :)
<penguin42> andorino: Hey I'm perfectly insane!
<step21> well with touch pad it's something else, it often happens after standby
<andorino> it did it to me this evening after waking from standby, actually
<andorino> but happens randomly at other times
<andorino> I live in MA where electricity costs an arm and a leg (and a torso)
<andorino> so standby is my friend
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> That 41301 affects me when I use my keyboard to change sound volume
<Israphel> I'll try on the kubuntu lucid live cd
<andorino> ha
<andorino> that just did it for me
<step21> glad that i just pay a flat fee for electricity ...
<Daekdroom> and now, to fix it...
<andorino> ALT-TAB doesn't clear it like some people have reported
<Daekdroom> It didn't do it for me either
<andorino> How did you fix id Daekdroom ?
<Daekdroom> I didn't.
<Daekdroom> I'll probably have to force an X restart now
<penguin42> andorino: I'd try hitting all the modifier keys - ie.. shift ctrl and alt (both sides)
<andorino> What's the hotkey sequence to switch virtual workspaces?
<andorino> did that before, no dice this time either
<penguin42> ctrl-alt-arrows are the ones I use
<andorino> didn't clear it for me either
<andorino> other people reported that that worked
<andorino> right button still works though
<andorino> weird bug
<Daekdroom> Oh well.
<andorino> Daekdroom: sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo mobprobe usbhid cleared it for me
<andorino> and keyboard volume keys did it again, so that is a pretty consistent reproduction
<JAMD456> I installed some games using the Ubuntu Software Center but none of the games are working
<dev001> Hi.  I've installed Kubuntu 10.10 (snapshot) on an old PowerBook G4 (ppc).  The LiveCD was fine; after install & reboot, tho, I get to the desktop, but the video scanrate is off/wrong.  I can see the desktop/items, etc but get lots of snow/has, and multiple ghost images ... Iiuc, 'sax' is a thing of the past -- from this desktop, how can i _fix_ the video?
<philsf> hi, in a recent update of the netbook edition I now have multiple (4) workspaces. How can I reverto to having only one?
<Daekdroom> andorino, yep. Worked on here, but I had to reload the usb module by replugging my mouse because I use a usb keyboard as well
<philsf> s/in/after/
<Daekdroom> I wonder if unplugging my mouse will work
<Daekdroom> Hm, no, it doesn't
<andorino> all my peripherals are USB, didn't have to unplug my keyboard...
<JAMD456> By that I mean that the games do not appear to have installed, the system keeps saying that there is no such file or directory
<philsf> after a recent update of the netbook edition I now have multiple (4) workspaces. How can I reverto to having only one?
<sunshinepants> philsf: i know how to do it, but i'm trying to find the 'ubuntu netbook' way to do it..
<sunshinepants> philsf: it's not grandma-friendly but this is quick gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces 1 --type int
<philsf> sunshinepants, I knew how to do it in gnome, where I could right click the workspaces applet... :/
<Israphel3> penguin42: you still there?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> not for long, it's 1:30am :-)
<Israphel3> well, I think I find something
<sunshinepants> philsf: you can run gconf-tool interactively too, and do a search with ctrl-F, then look for string 'metacity' and change the num_workspaces var in the general folder..
<Israphel3> I have two usb devices. wireless keyboard+mouse and the camera
<Israphel3> I can't use both at the same time.
<penguin42> Israphel3: Odd, you said they're plugged into the machine directly?
<step21> prob. logitech usb transmitter or something
<penguin42> oh, gone
 * penguin42 is about to go, if Israphel3 comes bakc I would suggest trying a powered hub inbetween
<Israphel> penguin42: ok I'll explain you the problem
<Israphel> I use a usb extensor wire for the keyboard+mouse sensor
<Israphel> I think that the wire is not a hub
<Israphel> but I can't useit
<Israphel> I have to plug the sensor and the camera directly to the mother
<cTnko> hi guys, anyone experienced with default radeondriver and mobile gpus ?
<olskolirc> say how about i change my sources.list from the word karmic to maverick and upgrade from there is that ok?  i got the maverick iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ and made a usb creator and its not bootable
<step21> olskolirc, on ubuntu com it says how to update like that
<step21> but not with just changing like you said
<olskolirc> exact link please step21 ?
<step21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<step21> One click from the front page
<olskolirc> thanks step21 :-)
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> a few appliciations glitch out on me
<atari2600a> such as Evolution
<atari2600a> whenever I use anything that's not email, whenever I click anywhere on the window it fullscreens, & again, it goes back to normal
<atari2600a> it makes the application ususable
<atari2600a> any ideas?
<atari2600a> anyone?
<krabador> hi, i'm tryin g maverick , day by day with the daily builds, from 2 week, and until today's build "Quadrapassel" don't works.
<olskolirc> what are you on atari ubuntu?  kubuntu? and what version
<krabador> olskolirc, ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu, today's daily build of maverick
<olskolirc> ubuntu s*x
<olskolirc> kubuntu is the only way to go
<krabador> olskolirc, i hope for you a good future, with kde on ubuntu, that never , and for sometimes again, never got decent
<krabador> olskolirc, if you like kde, use debian
<krabador> olskolirc, #debian
<olskolirc> i used to ride with Sarge before i came to kubuntu
<olskolirc> im not big on the plasma though i prefer kde 3x
<krabador> olskolirc, to road for the stability and the true usability on kde 4 is still long
<krabador> a very big lot of work is gone, but isn't enough, for what would be seem kde, when user run it for the first time
<krabador> kde3 is sure old, but well tweaked is very light and fast
<krabador> enlightment and lxde, if developers continue to work right, will destroy kde
<HomerPDX75> anyone else tried to use empathy's irc client?
<HomerPDX75> with the latest 10.10
<HomerPDX75> crashes with me, xchat does the trick though
<olskolirc> yessssss krabador i love lxde
<olskolirc> seems like meerkat has too many problems to be released in a few days
<olskolirc> thats what i hate about cannanicol* always never finished on due date
<cTnko> please can anyone tell me how to list current performance level when i am using xorg radeondriver ?
<HomerPDX75> I'm pretty happy with it
<HomerPDX75> sorry cTnko i'm not really sure. I did a little poke on google with no luck
<BUGabundo> gonna plock some of my eyelash onto my pillow. nite
<cTnko> HomerPDX75: i am strugling with power saving not working properly on my laptop (r730) gpu
<cTnko> so i am trying to nail the problem why my card is running on fullpower, ergo killing my battery life
<HomerPDX75> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Graphics_Chips_Power_Management_features
<HomerPDX75> maybe
<HomerPDX75> it will help
<cTnko> thanks ill take a look
<cTnko> i was fighting this problem on 10.04 but i gave up (there was no support in drivers)
<cTnko> so i am trying again in 10.10
<cTnko> but thats for fglrx not for xorg :(
<cTnko> damn
<HomerPDX75> oh
<HomerPDX75> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<cTnko> but i wanna use xorg :) (original fglrx from amd brgings more problems that it solves) sadly :(
<olskolirc> can i just upgrade my kde 4.3 to 4.5 somewhere?
<HomerPDX75> cTnko, I agree
<HomerPDX75> fglrx is a very buggy driver. On my laptop, one month it would almost work and then the next month it wouldn't even install.
<HomerPDX75> I gave up and have been using the radeon driver and it's a little slow but work perfectly
<cTnko> HomerPDX75: looks like i solved most of the heat/battery problems with echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
<cTnko> but this is on the fly value, ill probabbly have to create a shell script
<cTnko> when i find out how to do so |:))
<HomerPDX75> I hear ya, you would think a programmer from ATI would whip that out in a day
<cTnko> when i read that power management for ati cards will work in 10.10 i was like "yey i finally be able to use ubuntu on my laptop)
<cTnko> and yet i am more strugling with drivers then actually using the device "blah" :x
<HomerPDX75> sorry man, my linux ati experience has been the same
<HomerPDX75> if possible just use the open source one
<step21> cTnko, or just use builtin graphics ...
<woodyjlw> so far nothing seems broken.  only things I see that I would like to see improved is open source radeon driver and bluetooth settings have not been right sine 8.10.  other than those too things everything is great!
<woodyjlw> oh and I wish the wireless settings could work more like wicd
<^Lem^> hi all, wondering if this is worth a "bug report": default text colour, default Maverick theme, the CPU frequency scaling monitor's text is virtually unreadable (grey on grey)
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> anyone knows about this?
<AbhiJit> while trying to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 (from 10.4) i am getting this error; W:Failed to fetch http://astromirror.uchicago.edu/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Ken8521> ruh roh... hope it didn't break....
<Ken8521> or at the least you backed up
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, you talking to me?
<Ken8521> in general yes
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, you talking to me about the question i asked above?
<Ken8521> that's why i never upgrade, not even Windows.. just to much crap that can go wrong... back up important files, and clean install
<Ken8521> yes,
<AbhiJit> ok
<Ken8521> how far did it get in the upgrade process
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, this is my friends issue. so what should i suggest him?
<Ken8521> there's been a few reports here and there of broken upgrades, but nothing to suggest an epidemic
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, or what question should i ask him to get more info?
<AbhiJit> i mean should i tell him to clean install?
<Ken8521> AbhiJit, honestly,i have no idea.. if an upgrade broke.. it's gonna be a lot of fun... it all depends on where he was in the upgrade process when it happened.. he might end up clean installing
<AbhiJit> hmm
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, but what is astromirror? is it a offical ubuntu package? i never heard about it
<Ken8521> i have no idea AbhiJit.. ask him.
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, ok
<AbhiJit> anyone else have some idea about this issue?
<charlie-tca> I suspect it might be a ppa
<AbhiJit> charlie-tca, that astromirror one?
<charlie-tca> or unofficial place to get packages
<charlie-tca> yeah
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, that was my first guess
<Ken8521> buti never heard of it
<AbhiJit> charlie-tca, Ken8521 ok should i tell him that he first try again with official ppa?
<charlie-tca> It is a university, maybe they run their own mirrors and it is simply out of date
<AbhiJit> yah
<Ken8521> AbhiJit, actually what he should do, is disable that repo, and then upgrade
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, i see
<charlie-tca> Sometimes the universities do that so that they don't have to give users off-campus access to anything
<Ken8521> really though, you shoudl do that w/ any PPA.. upgrading w/ PPA's in your source list is begging for fail
<pav5088> I have a strange issue with the interface locking up for periods of time in Meerkat.  I can get things going again by tapping keys, or fiddling with the touchpad...   but the lockup comes back after a while.  CPU usage seems to go up.  Lucid worked fine (except without audio) on this laptop.
<pav5088> Is this an issue anyone knows about?
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, means?
<AbhiJit> charlie-tca, ok
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, i am asking him now to disable that ppa ok?
<Ken8521> AbhiJit, delete it from his source list, upgrade, then add it back.
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, oh yah
<Ken8521> make sure he reloads his source list before he starts upgrading again..
<Ken8521> so remove, reload, upgrade, add again.
<AbhiJit> Ken8521, ok
<pav5088> Hmmm...  my issue could be related to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9917899
<pav5088> They suggest using a PPA kernel...  to compare the shipped version against 2.6.36-rc6 .   How do I do this?
<AbhiJit> Thank you Ken8521 charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<|ns|nR8> anyone have the prob with /dev/dsp missing in 10.10
<|ns|nR8> mines gone :(
<|ns|nR8> cant run darkice
<|ns|nR8> ive tried installing oss-compat and tried using sbagen
<|ns|nR8> wont work
<|ns|nR8> think im over bugs for awhile
<|ns|nR8> try again in couple weeks
<histo> Anyone really good with sound?
<|ns|nR8> im having some sound probs histo
<|ns|nR8> whats yours
<|ns|nR8> sounds works just /dev/dsp dont exist
<histo> Well I have an intel 82801L ICH9 sound card. Works perfectly fine under 10.04 I've now tried two different distros running 2.6.35 and no sound.
<histo> I've noticed that under alsamixer it reports a different chipset than it did with 10.04
<histo> So i'm assuming its a codec issue with alsa but I don't know enough to try and fix it.
<|ns|nR8> im going back to 10.04 for awhile..wait for some updates to 10.10, see if it fixes me bugs
<|ns|nR8> glad i kept 10.04 install
<zanus_> say for instance I get on average, 400MB/sec... is there some app or a trick of some sort to only allow like half of that to certain applications?
<hifi> you could do that with iptables I think
<hifi> but it's not app specific
<zanus_> you mean like.. dedicating throughput to each IP?
<|ns|nR8> qos capable router
<|ns|nR8> or some kinda proxy
<hifi> you can probably limit it per uid
<hifi> or gid
<hifi> or per port
<zanus_> hmm...  what about for just a specific computer
<zanus_> sort of like a throttle
<zanus_> I'm just looking for a way to keep myself from using the full throughput so others in my house don't complain
<zanus_> short of ... well, not downloading anything
<zanus_> it'd be nice if I could figure out how to somehow ... temporarily lock my download rate at xKB/sec
<zanus_> hmm.. seems I can do just this with trickle
<bdogg> 4 more days
<Votan> Is it possible to change my current installation from a single partition on ext 4 to a split setup with a /boot on ext 4 and the rest on btrfs ?
<sda1986> Ciao, I would understand how special bottons work on my laptop, (FN+<something>) I tried to reassign them with keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work. I saw on some website I have to modify /etc/acpi/event files. Can someone help me?
<lucent> sda1986: there's mostly 4 possible ways keys are working
<lucent> I mean, 5, as many as 5 ways and its one of those ways
<lucent> ACPI (BIOS), GPIO (embedded hardware button), Keyboard, Mouse trackpad, USB input device
<lucent> sda1986: good luck to find out which your device is using!
<sda1986> example, if i press fn+f4 (www) it opens firefox, but i can change it with keyboard shortcut, but i cannot do the same with fn+space (on win powermanagement on linux screensaver)
<sda1986> lucent: any guide to findout what kind is mine?
<JackNocturne> hello, let me try to shorten my problem in 1 sentence
<JackNocturne> Nautilus doesnt work/start after upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 RC
<JackNocturne> checking in xsession-errors i find this http://pastebin.com/PTjK4Wa8
<JackNocturne> i can't figure what is the problem,any suggestions?
<rick_> hi... i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and the max resolution that i can select is 1360x768.. is there a way i can make it 1280x1024?
<rick_> previously when i was on windows.. i was on that resolution.. :P
<sda1986> MappingNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0,    request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248, I have to change this event how can I?
<JackNocturne> try system>preferences>monitors maybe?
<rick_> thats the same... it shows unknown monitor
<sda1986> hi all, i have an asus f3jp with 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam, on ubuntu the quality is lower than windows, and a led one time it turns on never turns off until i turnoff\reboot my pc. Can you help me?
<jmcs> I tried to install the rc and got a problem with the grub configuration, can anyone help me?
<lucent> I'll take a shot at helping you to help yourself
<lucent> what do you need to do?
<Jordan_U> jmcs: Nobody can help you untill you actually state your problem.
<jmcs> When I boot it says it doesn't detect the hard drive with the uuid. I've seen the grub.cfg and the uuid and it is right
<lucent> which filesystem?
<jmcs> ext4
<lucent> could need fsck'ing
<Jordan_U> jmcs: Do you get any other errors?
<lucent> jmcs: suggest that you boot from CD and mount chroot update-grub
<Jordan_U> jmcs: If you press 'c' to get to a grub shell then run "ls -l" do you see the partition in question?
<jmcs> lucent: i'll try that.
<lucent> jmcs: if it's still hosed after that, you can edit the /etc/default/grub of the chroot'ed system and run update-grub
<jmcs> Jordan_U: it falls to grub-rescue without me doing anything if I do ls it shows something like this (HD0) (HD0,1) (HD0,2) (HD1)
<lucent> the filesystem device names can be hard-coded from /etc/default/grub which will get picked up into the grub config when you run update-grub
<Jordan_U> jmcs: Then update-grub won't help you at all.
<Jordan_U> jmcs: My guess is that you're actually booting grub from a previous install. Try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<jmcs> I just noticed one thing, in my grub.cfg it says "set root='(hd0,msdos1)'" shouldn't it say something like "set root='(hd0,ext4)'"?
<Jordan_U> jmcs: No. "hd0" means the first hard drive and "msdos1" means the first partition on the drive, using an msdos partition table.
<lucent> wow I just learned something new
<jmcs> thanks everyone. i'll try see if something is wrong in the BIOS.
<alvin> Will Maverick contain KDE 4.5.2 (last minute) or stay on 4.5.1?
<mnk> hi, i just upgraded to maverick and i am having sound issues. Sound does play sometimes but it is REALLY REALLY fast. I tried using a guest account and same thing. not sure how to fix it. can anyone help?
<mnk> any ideas
<mnk> ?
<SaRy> mnk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mnk> thanks SaRy
<mnk> basically everything was working fine in 10.04 but then when i upgraded to 10.10 beta, the sound just goes super fast
<rockhopper> Is the unity window manager in the netbook remix lagging?
<PolarFox> Weee b opening any links ... :)
<tqft> upgrading procedure - lucid to maverick - here? have an ati card - HD5570 - should I disable proprietary drivers first?
<mnk> lspci -v | less --- should i be able to see both sound cards
<mnk> ?
<PolarFox> Has anyone else been whining about high IOWAIT? My computers running Maverick are darn slow and iowait juto 80-90% :)
<zetheroo> I loaded up 10.10 today ... looks slightly sleeker than 10.04 ... but I am guessing that most of the difference between the two is under-the-hood ...
<PolarFox> depmod has been running for 20 minutes now.. :)
<mnk> when i play an mp3 file it just skips three seconds out of four and thus is playing really fast
<mnk> is there a way of reinstalling alsa / pulse audio? does maverick use alsa btw?
<mnk> sorry new to all this
<zetheroo> are there any major benefits to upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04?
<PolarFox> zetheroo: Yeah.. but my disk performance went down ... hard :D
<zetheroo> PolarFox: wdym?
<PolarFox> zetheroo: I don't know... I have 2 machines running 10.10 and both are sssssslower than 10.04 and HDD lights are not blinking... they are burning :)
<zetheroo> PolarFox: fresh installs?
<PolarFox> zetheroo: and it's common to have 80-90% iowait on CPU... (ext4 partitions only)
<PolarFox> upgrade...
<zetheroo> PolarFox: so it's problematic
<PolarFox> for me atleast..
<PolarFox> but this has happened with my desktop and laptop now..
<zetheroo> PolarFox: that sucks
<zetheroo> PolarFox: what kinda laptop and desktop?
<PolarFox> botth have 2.2 core2duo cpu, 4GB of memory. laptop is Asus, with normal sata disk.. desktop has 3 500GB sata disks..
<PolarFox> one for home dir, one for photos(I'm a photographer) and one for system..
<PolarFox> And is wery slow when I work with my photos... as it requires reading quite large amount of 10-15MB files with small sidecar files..
<red> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<red> What display driver should I be using?
<red> I'm testing the notebook Unity on 10.10 and rendering speed\fps is quite horrible compared to Compiz
<red> dragging windows slows the desktop to seemingly something like 10-20fps
<red> in Compiz dragging & maximizing etc is quite smooth
<coz_> red,  I tried Unity on my desktop with the same results with nvidia   it does drag a bit
<red> just like the functionality a lot
<red> guess ill keep using default desktop until this stuff is more stable
<PolarFox> It's funny when one depmod rde takes .. :P
<PolarFox> yeah... that didn't come out right.. :)
<PolarFox> had a minor freeze there... one depmod run during kernel upgrade takes 15 minutes.. :)
<PolarFox> This is soo slow that even irc sometimes freezes.. :)
<JAMD456> How do I reset my path to default settings? somehow the settings have become corrupted and some commands no longer execute when called
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: How did you change it?
<JAMD456> Jordan_U I did not change anything it broke one day after a set of updates
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: What is its current value?
<JAMD456> How do I get its current value, I am more familiar with windows
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: echo $PATH
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: And what commands no longer work?
<JAMD456> games in the /usr/games as well as some command and most games in /usr/games and p7zip no longer works
<JAMD456> echo $PATH
<JAMD456> /home/john/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: What happens when you try to run "p7zip" from the terminal?
<JAMD456> It says that it is not installed (it is, I found the executable in a folder) and that I can install it by typing the command
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: Where is the executable? It should be in /usr/bin, which is in your $PATH
<JAMD456> Jordan_U 7zip is in folder but 7zr is not command I tried using was this 7zr x ryzom_client.7z
<JAMD456> I have the p7zip package installed from the software center
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: What is the output of "apt-cache policy p7zip | grep Installed"?
<JAMD456> Installed: (none)
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: Then you don't have p7zip installed.
<JAMD456> It is installed the files are on disk and I have reinstalled it
<JAMD456> multiple times it just is not working
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: You do *not* have the package p7zip installed, that is clear.
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<JAMD456> I did
<JAMD456> It is still not working
<Jordan_U> You don't currently, for whatever reason.
<JAMD456> I just installed it again, from synaptic, removed it and reinstalled it
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l |grep p7zip
<Jordan_U> JAMD456: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install p7zip && p7zip --help"
<JAMD456> ii  p7zip-full                            9.04~dfsg.1-1                                   7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio
<gnomefreak> if installed it should have "ii"
<gnomefreak> did you install it from a .deb?
<JAMD456> It does but it still will not run from terminal, and no I did not
<JAMD456> I installed it from the software center then from synaptic
<gnomefreak> ok than i would say its a bug and should be filed
<Jordan_U> I'm not convinced of any bug.
<JAMD456> Jordan_U I did what you asked and it works now http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0AyBZQ4C
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: why not?
<gnomefreak> scratch that
<gnomefreak> JAMD456: does policy show it now?
<JAMD456> Yes
<gnomefreak> than it wasnt installed
<JAMD456> gnomefreak Why did it not install to begin with while saying in both the Software center and synaptic that it was installed?
<gnomefreak> JAMD456: dont know also dont know why dpkg says it was installed
<tqft> when upgrading lucid to maverick, should I disable proprietary ati driver first?
<gnomefreak> tqft: did you install it from a .run file?
<gnomefreak> or did you install our package?
<tqft> no through jockey (System Admin ...)
<gnomefreak> tqft: than no you dont need to disable it
<gnomefreak> it _should_ upgrade it
<tqft> cool thanks, been running without being able to play movies for about 2 weeks
<tqft> but I do need to disable medibuntu first
<gnomefreak> tqft: use update-manager and you wont have to
<gnomefreak> tqft: update-manager -d it will do everything for you
<tqft> even better, last question is gcc 4.5 standard in maverick, I can see it in the packages.ubuntu.org, but can't see if it is default
<gnomefreak> 4:4.4.4-1  is default i think
<tqft> ah well, hopefully it isn't too far away, being able to play movies will help ease the pain
<tqft> thank you very much
<Ian_corne> Request accepted. Please note that special requests can take up to sixteen weeks to deliver. For quicker processing, choose a standard option instead.
<Ian_corne> :)
<Ian_corne> 5 days
<gnomefreak> what does a C compiler have to do with movies
<Alan> Haha, i'm pretty sure nothing
<tqft> i like my browser to go fast, but need gcc4.5 to Profile Guided Optimisation on firefox for linux, so am stuck at the moment with no movies and a "slow" broswer
<Alan> ooooh
<Alan> RC is out already?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Alan> I guess it is 5 days till release
<gnomefreak> yes RC was released
<tqft> ok am off to do some backups and then an upgrade -d
<Alan> whoa, ok, are the ubuntu servers under a lot of stress or something?
<Alan> less than 90KB/s!
<Alan> hhmmm
<Alan> i'll try a different server...
<Alan> THAT'S more like it
<Alan> 5.5MB/s
<penguin42> hmph, this machine didn't come back from hibernate
<Alan> huh, speaking of hibernate, since when did ubuntu have the ability to go to hibernate before running out of power when suspended?
<Alan> I found out by accident that it does that now, but I swear it didn't happen 1 or 2 releases ago
<PolarFox> Alan: That's faster than my HDD... :D
<Alan> what?
<Alan> how slow is your HDD??
<PolarFox> Alan: According to iotop, I never get more than 2,5M/s :)
<penguin42> PolarFox: Youch!
<PolarFox> hdparm gives me 46.22MB/s .. so in theory it's a lot faster than 5.5MB/s
<penguin42> oh 46 is ok for a laptop drive
<PolarFox> penguin42: I've not seen that in iotop.. rarely above 2MB after Maverick upgrage :)
<penguin42> PolarFox: Does hdparm -tT still show 46MB/s ?
<PolarFox> penguin42: yeah
<donri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506427/  Can't open gnome-appearance-properties for gdm
<Alan> PolarFox: interesting
<PolarFox> but running more than 3 programs, my CPU is in iowait 90% of the time..
<Alan> hdparm -tT shows 89MB/s for buffered disk reads...
<PolarFox> "more than 3 programs" means that I use them a lot and there is some disk stuff being read all the time..
<Alan> also on a laptop
<penguin42> PolarFox: the ouput of iostat may be more useful in tracking down what's going on
<PolarFox> mmh.. I don't have it on my laptop
<PolarFox> penguin42: it takes some time to get real results from it?
<penguin42> PolarFox: Yeh, do  iostat 5     and you'll get a line every 5 seconds
<PolarFox> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/biTVgceg there is some data, but it's by no means average as you can imagine from a minute of running sysstat :)
<penguin42> PolarFox: Can you rerun it with -x
<PolarFox> edited the paste
<penguin42> no, won't let me see that ID any more
<PolarFox> ouch
<PolarFox> http://pastebin.com/J5Tz5QuM
<penguin42> PolarFox: OK, so it's not actually read that much from the disk (2731kB/s I think) but it's had a total of 93 separate requests - so probably a lot of seeking going on
<PolarFox> Yeah.. it's not slow all the time.. my machine just goes unresponsive when I have a lot of IO going on...
<PolarFox> like when browsing with firefox and upgrading kernel with apt.. (depmod -au...)
<penguin42> I think firefox and apt both have a habit of syncing the disk that slows stuff down
<Alan> are the values from iostat a moving average or something?
<donri> Was needing xhost +SI:localuser:gdm. didn't in Lucid. BRB see if it worked.
<penguin42> Alan: They're just measurement over the period, so if you do iostat 5 you get the stats for that 5 second period
<PolarFox> I process alot of RAW pictures @ home.. and it tends to freeze my desktop too when I import stuff to database.. that machine is on all the time and because of that is idle a lot.. http://pastebin.com/ZvmhJAhX there is iostat for that machine(running 10.10 also)
<Alan> penguin42: oh, what's the default period then?
<penguin42> Alan: Not sure
<PolarFox> almost the same.. it does recover faster.. but desktop disk are a bit faster.. :)
<Alan> my iowait is pretty low
<Alan> sub-1%
<Alan> then again, i'm not doing anything heavy
<Alan> just got lots of browser tabs
<Alan> (chrome)
<Alan> Ok, not to be mean, but WHAT THE HELL?
<Alan> You've got the keyboard layout selection screen AFTER the first screen at which you need to type something?
<Alan> What idiot(s) arranged those screens?
<Pici> Your friendly neighborhood developers.  File a bug if you think its a problem.
<Alan> heh, i think I will
<Alan> oh, hmm
<Alan> there's a circular dependency there, isn't there?
<Alan> guess keyboard based on location
<Alan> need correct keyboard to type location
<AnxiousNut> can someone please tell me the version of tint2 provided in maverick? (you can check using: apt-cache showpkg tint2)
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i keep gettin this error for printin in okular after upgradin to 10.10: lpr: Bad job-sheets value ""!
<n8w> any idea?
<penguin42> AnxiousNut: 0.9-2
<AnxiousNut> penguin42, thanks
<penguin42> AnxiousNut: You can also check on packages.ubuntu.com
<n8w> anyone?
<penguin42> n8w: Looks like it's the same as this ancient bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/403169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403169 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Adding printer via "Printer Configuration" tool results in invalid printers.conf, JobSheets entry incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<n8w> penguin42:  ye ive found this one...i did everythin it says
<n8w> penguin42:  but nothin happened...hmm w8...i might have forgoten restart cups...
<penguin42> hmm breakfast
<SeRVeR01> hey all is there any way to run .Net apps  ?
<JCStodds> Does anyone have experience with fixing the problem that your soundcard only allows one sound source at a time?
<Dr_Willis> SeRVeR01:  try the mono stuff.
<SeRVeR01> Dr_Willis, yea i googled for it and am downloading it right now  thanks
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun peeps
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<WinnipegGirl> Hi guys... I'm using 10.10 on on an eeepc with 2GB of ram, but this new interface is killing me. Apps respond super slow, which I'm gonna guess is because of mutter. Is the old netbook interface still available, the one called netbook remix in 9.04 and such?
<n8w> penguin42:  ok it works,but there is another problem...JobSheets has "none" "none" as parameters, in order to print it has to look like: JobSheets none, however after each print it bein overridden back to "none" "none"
<WinnipegGirl> Also, I'm trying to tweak it to eek some more performance out of it... where has "system > administration> services" ?
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  most services are now handled by upstart.. i dont think theres a gui tool that haneles Upstart yet.
<Dr_Willis> check /etc/init/ for whats ran by upstart.
<WinnipegGirl> Dr_Willis: ok.. is there a cli tool then?
<WinnipegGirl> upstart still uses update-rc.d to control services?
<Dr_Willis> theres no need for a cli tool really. :) rename the /etc/init/whatever.conf to be 'whatever.DONTRUN' to disable the service you dont want
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  not that ive seen it dosent..
<Dr_Willis> update-rc.d handles the sysv services that are still around. (less of them with every reelase)
<Dr_Willis> and those are actually upstart scripts these days
<WinnipegGirl> Dr_Willis: Think I understand thanks. I'm just polishing the rails on the titanic I think, because I've got oodles of ram, it's just that Im not convinced a netbook can handle the graphics requirements of mutter. Gonna look to see if it can be tweaked to something like 'low resource mode' in metacity.
<WinnipegGirl> Gotta restart though, set vm.swappiness to 0 since it's caching 600 mbs even though I have 900 still available.
<WinnipegGirl> that should help
<Dr_Willis> There was some netbook feature to run on lesser gfx powered hardware
<Dr_Willis> netbook-elf or netbook-efl ?
<WinnipegGirl> I saw that in synaptics ... ok, thanks for the hint, and you other assistance
<penguin42> n8w: Yeh that looks like what that bug was saying; best thing I think is to subscribe to that bug and confirm it
<n8w> penguin42:  hmm ye
<penguin42> n8w: It looks to me like someone has 'fixed' the original problem with the "none" being missing altogether but ended up with two of them
<n8w> penguin42:  :) ye
<n8w> penguin42:  lets see if somebody will manage to fix it properly
<penguin42> n8w: Confirm it and then I guess maybe push it up to the KDE bug guys?
 * penguin42 doesn't know which bits of kde are done where
<Dr_Willis> I still notice that some Terminal programs do not get TERM variable set..    anyone else still seeing this?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I noticed there was a bug against it
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  ok. at least its being looked into.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: No, all I said was someone else had reported it!
<64MAANT1E> 5 days left :-))
<Dr_Willis> I made my .bashrc print out   --> echo 'Your term is set to ' $TERM
<Dr_Willis> so i see it being set to DUMB in many but not all xterm emulators
<donri> Dr_Willis: I had this in tilda yes
<Dr_Willis> i was working on a list of what ones worked.. and what dident.. but i got bored. :)
<donri> :D
<Dr_Willis> xterm works via login shell, or normal shell. terminator works via login shell...
<donri> You can export TERM=xterm in .bashrc but duno if that can mess other stuff up
<Dr_Willis> donri:  it can.. a better way is Set the variable only IF its set to dumb. :)
<donri> But surely there must be situations where it's *supposed* to be dummy?
<Dr_Willis> dumb  would be for serial terminals/line printers that have very few features..
 * penguin42 plugs Dr_Willis into a teletype
<Dr_Willis> I used to IRC on a green bar printing terminal/telatype..
<penguin42> hehe
<Dr_Willis> yes. i AM old.
<fcn> will I be able to update from 9.10?
 * penguin42 has used printing terminals (one that used to be ona  PDP) but not on a machine connected to the net
<penguin42> fcn: I'd do it in stages
<penguin42> fcn: Upgrade to 10.04 first, make sure that's happy, then to 10.10
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm having real problems with Plymouth.
<mikebeecham> all I have is "Ubuntu 10.10" with some dots underneath
<mikebeecham> nothing graphical
<mikebeecham> the text is mono space
<mikebeecham> is there something I can do to get the graphical Plymouth?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> is there a way to get 10.10 running from usb pendrive , i get this error , does any one have succes running it from usb drive ?
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, the graphical interface, to y knowledge, is the "ubuntu 10.10 w/ dots underneath"
<mikebeecham> Ken8521, yeah...but I think it should be plymouth logo, instead of plymouth text
<mikebeecham> both are installed, but text seems to be default
<mikebeecham> from what I can gather
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, i dunno, all i have when booting is "ubuntu 10.10".. and the progress dots under neath... then I go to the log in screen
<Ken8521> or am i not understanding your question?
<mikebeecham> well I see the same thing...but instead of it being a graphical thing...it's just monospace text, like in ttyl
<Ken8521> so you get text, adn the GUI?
<Ken8521> !info v86d
<ubottu> v86d (source: v86d): daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<mikebeecham> Ken8521, just the text...no GUI plymouth
<Ken8521> but you said you're getting the ubuntu logo w/ the dots underneath.
<mikebeecham> no i didnt
<mikebeecham> I said that I had "Ubuntu 10.10" in monospace text
<mikebeecham> with dots underneath
<mikebeecham> no logo
<mikebeecham> it's all in monospace text
<Ken8521> ok.. i misunderstood then
<penguin42> mikebeecham: What graphics hardware?
<mikebeecham> penguin42, nvidia 7600gt
<Ken8521> the "dots underneath" is what got me.. because the 10.10 default graphic, is Ubuntu 10.10, w/ progress dots under neath
 * penguin42 doesn't have an NVidia but I think there are some nvidiaisms as to do with when it can get graphics in the splash
<Ken8521> penguin42, i've got a 7900, and it seems to work fine for me.
<mikebeecham> soneone on ubuntu channel seems to think that 10.10 isnt using plymouth any more?
<Ken8521> other than it's huge, because i have dual screens
<mikebeecham> brb
<charlie-tca> I don't get the plymouth splash screen with nvidia hardware drivers, myself.
<charlie-tca> something to do with KMS and nvidia
<Ken8521> if i put home on a separate partition... that means i'll have swap, /home and /   right?
<charlie-tca> yes
 * patdk-wk likes swap, /, /boot, /home, and sometimes /usr and /var
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, well, i'm not doing all that.. thats ridiculous imo...
<patdk-wk> I'm still paranoid of bios that don't work >500megs
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, so what happens when i reinstall.. will i have to copy the /home partition, to the new /home?
<IdleOne> anything to worry about with this mornings nvidia update?
<Ken8521> IdleOne, i haven't restarted yet, so not sure...lol
<bjsnider> IdleOne, quite the opposite
<charlie-tca> If you do a reinstall on top of what is there, I don't quite know
<IdleOne> Ken8521: I asked and then hit enter and went ahead with the update
<IdleOne> bjsnider: good to hear, thanks :)
<bjsnider> if you were not already using the 260 blob it will be quite a big change
<IdleOne> been running Maverick since the tool chain, why worry about an update now lol
<IdleOne> 260 blob?
<IdleOne> let's hope the change is for better not worse
<Ken8521> IdleOne, lol.. well, i hope so.
<IdleOne> also why aren't you good folks in #ubuntu-release-party
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, so what good is home on a different partition, if when you do a clean install it gets nuked
<Ken8521> cuz it's not released yet?
<charlie-tca> hmm, only if you did not have a separate /home already
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, thats what i'm saying, if i put home on a separate partition... then how is the /home that is on the separat epartition, going to get on the /home that is under /
<charlie-tca> If you had the / with /home in it, you just tell it not to format. It will then erase /etc and the other pertinent directories during the install, but keep /home
<IdleOne> Ken8521: /home doesn't get nuked on a clean install because you would select advanced and the partitioning part of the install
<Ken8521> yeah i always use advanced...
<IdleOne> s/and the/at the
<Ken8521> i'll figure it out.
<charlie-tca> rename the existing /home and don't format
<Ken8521> thank goodness for virtualbox
<charlie-tca> you can then move the information
<Ken8521> what's a good size for home? 2.5gb?
<IdleOne> 10
<Ken8521> 10?
<IdleOne> oh /home
<charlie-tca> You can resize instead of formatiing everything
<IdleOne> as big as you can make it
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> ok..
<charlie-tca> I like 4GB
<charlie-tca> But I keep /home/downloads as a separate partition, too
<Ken8521> IdleOne, so what % should home be, and what % should / be?
<IdleOne> Ken8521: I have a 10G / and then I think I have 850G /home and 6G /swap
<Ken8521> i see..
<Gregory> hi. is 10.10 RC upgradable to release version on 8th Oct?
<IdleOne> Gregory: on the 10th and yes
<Gregory> and will it automatically be cleaned? and un-deferentiable from a fresh 10.10 released install?
<Gregory> un-differentiable*
<Ken8521> Gregory, i don't think it'll do all that.
<IdleOne> well, not exactly. it won't be like a clean install because you already have some non-default apps installed on your current install but it will be 10.10
<Gregory> i am worried about stale beta quality components left behind, causing stability issues
<Ken8521> Gregory, then don't upgrade till final release
<Ken8521> i've always started new versions around alpha, and never had an issue when a new release came out
<Gregory> ty Ken8521. reason i ask was because i was going to install either 10.04 -> 10.10 or 10.10RC -> 10.10
<penguin42> Gregory: A few things like that do happen, but they're rare - for example if you've still got unclutter installs, it was installed in one of the earlier alphas but taken out becuase it broke stuff
<Gregory> which is the lesser evil? :)
<Ken8521> Gregory, honestly, i don't like upgrading distros(ie, 10.04-10.10)... if it wree me, i'd install 10.10.
<IdleOne> 10.04 to 10.10 would be the lesser evil
<Gregory> ty penguin42. can you share your thoughts on ^^
<Gregory> ok IdleOne. ty
<IdleOne> personally I always do upgrades without issue but a clean install is always what I would recommend if you are worried
<IdleOne> backups!!
<KukuNut> if you do fresh install before the final then 10.10rc is best
<IdleOne> Gregory: as you can see opinions vary on the subject :)
<Ken8521> IdleOne, only reason i don't like upgrades.. the 1 upgrade i've done(back in my fedora days, 4-5) something happened in the middle, and borked my whole system... now i had a backup, but i spent 2 days trying to fix it, and reinstalled in 30min..
<Gregory> and even better .. a separate /home. God knows how i miss my 1000s of app/os settings and i have to re-do them with every new release/distro
<Ken8521> i don't even separate my home(well, i'm experimenting w/ the idea.
<IdleOne> separate /home is nice. Why doesn't Ubuntu just default to a separate /home?
<Ken8521> IdleOne, dunno.. my biggest thing... i have my system set up.. 25gigs(about 10 of which is taken up by a xp vbox disk)... then a 200 something gig partition where i keep all my files, etc
<Ken8521> i'm not sure if i could set vbox to keep the virtual disk on that other drive or not.
<KukuNut> vbox doesn't care where *.vdi's are located
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> is there a place to change the default save setting?
<Ken8521> cuz it always saves it in /.virtualbox/harddisks
<charlie-tca> Ken8521: yes, you can tell it where to save the drives to by adding an environment variable
<KukuNut> not sure what you mean..when you create a new disk  somehwere there is 'location'
<KukuNut> size dialog
<charlie-tca> I have mine set in /etc/environment as 'VBOX_USER_HOME="/mnt/whynot-home/VirtualBox"' which makes it keep everything for virtual box on a drive mounted with sshfs
<Ken8521> hmm
<charlie-tca> I don't even have /home/USER/.virtualbox
<Ken8521> sounds like a separate /home is to big of a pain
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, what about... cuz i only have 1 or two programs, that i've made significant changes to, that would make it easy to keep home separate... could i just back u the /home/.whatever folder.. and keep that folder w/ my backup.. then when i reinstall, copy that folder to my new home?
<charlie-tca> yes
<penguin42> is 'sicherheitsmodus' the german equivalent of safe mode?
<Ken8521> i might do that instead
<KukuNut> just tell vbox where it is in menu->file->Virtual Media Manager
<Ken8521> yeah, i coud do that to.
<Ken8521> cuz usually, when i reinstalll, after i reinstall vbox, thats how i tell it where to look for my xp disk(it's backed up on my large partition)
<Ken8521> but i didn't know if it would actually store it there...
<Ken8521> i'll figure it out
<Ken8521> like i said, if this works w/ just copying a couple of configuration folders, then i'll be fine.
<Ken8521> cuz thats really all i need, is a few programs
<KukuNut> like I said earlier when you create a new one you can tell it to save where you want
<Ken8521> KukuNut, it's never given me that optin when i've created disks before
<KukuNut> in the Location and Size dialog
<KukuNut> just click on the folder icon
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Ken8521> guess i never paid much attention, beyond "size" on that screen
<Ken8521> cuz see, really, the only programs i have that i would like to keep configuration files for, is Skype, Pidgin, and maybe chrome.
<Ken8521> chrome doesn't seem to have a /home/.chrome
<Ken8521> does anyone know where Chrome's configuration files are?  they aren't in /home/user/.chrome
<penguin42> Ken8521: .config/chromium I think
<KukuNut> or .config/google-chrome
<Ken8521> yeah
<Ken8521> won't let me copy that folder for some reason.
<Ken8521> does anyone else hate that "instant" feature on Google?
<penguin42> no
<Ken8521> drives me crazy, i hate it
<Ken8521> i like auto complete, but the instant thing is to much
<penguin42> so, no one know German?
<Ken8521> not enought ob e useful
<charlie-tca> penguin42: translates to "Security Mode", which should be the "Safe Mode", I think
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Right OK, that's what the guy seems to be saying in the report; wanted to check
<Ken8521> i think that's gonna work better.. just backing up 4-5 configuration files, rather than my entire home folder
<mrsun> .nextep mythbusters
<Dr_Willis> mrsun:  ?
<mrsun> lol =)
<mrsun> wrong channel :P
<Dr_Willis> shame shame :)
<mrsun> its to see the date of the next episode release in another channel =)
<mrsun> aw tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> Heh heh
<Dr_Willis> Ive not watched it much lately. To many other good shows out there.
<Ken8521> that's gonna work out perfect, and it's easier than putting home on it's own partition
<Ken8521> yeah
<Ken8521> mythbusters was cool at first, then.. bleh.
<Dr_Willis> its gotten a little.. annoying in ways. :)
<Dr_Willis> Been watching a lot of BBC shows lately. they have some good  Science type shows out lately
<aafuentes> hi, my ubuntu maverik wont boot up :(
<aafuentes> ive read all the topics in the forum
<aafuentes> about it
<aafuentes> but no luck... besides my problem seems another one, because i have nvidia instead of ati
<aafuentes> can anybody help me troobleshoot the problem?
<aafuentes> it happens to me every beta, and i dont seem to learn the leason
<aafuentes> i waited till 5 days for official release this time
<aafuentes> :D its a progress...
<aafuentes> i used to upgrade as soon as the rc was available
<Pici> Best to start with what video card you have,.
<aafuentes> nvidia geforce 8400 GS
<aafuentes> i get to see the grub
<bjsnider> then what happens
<aafuentes> but i tried all the options, recovery and no recovery and none boots up
<bjsnider> yes but what specifically happens
<aafuentes> it stops at second 16 :/
<IAmNotThatGuy> aafuentes: Is it staying on a blank screen or restarting?
<aafuentes> it get to check the units
<aafuentes> the screen goes to save mode
<bjsnider> i don't know what any of that means
<aafuentes> it get to the screen where it checks the disks for errors
<aafuentes> after finishing the screen goes to save energy mode
<IAmNotThatGuy> bjsnider: might be the xorg config. I think the monitor gets to the power saving mode and the processor is running
<rusivi> aafuentes: It may actually be booting up and not showing it on your display due to driver issue.
<aafuentes> if i press ctrl + alt + f1 i can see last messages from console
<aafuentes> it says hda_codec: cannot build controls for #0 (error -22)
<aafuentes> in the line before no nid for mapping controls input source :0:0
<aafuentes> its stuck in second 13
<aafuentes> no more lines after that
<aafuentes> before that the screen is full of hda-intel: spurious response (hex code...)
<aafuentes> i googled all those errors without luck :(
<aafuentes> IAmNotThatGuy, ctrl + alt + f7 the screen goes save energy mode
<aafuentes> ctrl + alt + f1 it goes to the load screen, where it shows the second.milisecon and what its doing
<aafuentes> but it stoped at the messages i wrote before
<aafuentes> i cant even scroll up to see what is up
<aafuentes> i tried the new kernels in maverik, and the old kernels on lucid
<aafuentes> both recovery and normal, it goes to the same screen
<phoenix_> any one tried using vlc in kubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> phoenix_:  it works fine for me on ubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_> how is the performace with hd videos
<IAmNotThatGuy> aafuentes: I have no clue with it
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: are you able to use the gpu acceleration feature
<aafuentes> neither i have :( IAmNotThatGuy
<aafuentes> thanks anyway
<IAmNotThatGuy> but it is a Video card bug
<aafuentes> i am downloading a iso to boot from usb
<aafuentes> do you know what log or what can i do from there?
<aafuentes> what log can i look for*?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you cannot use Live CD to look for logs
<aafuentes> cant i mount the disk on my pc to look for logs?
<aafuentes> are they ereased?
<IAmNotThatGuy> look at /var/log/syslog
<IAmNotThatGuy> that will I think
<aafuentes> u.u its of no use without my live-usb
<aafuentes> i guess ill go to take a nap while it downloads
<aafuentes> thanks anyway ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> see ya and good luck :)
<aafuentes> thanks, ill need it... i have important work to do on that computer
<aafuentes> my curiosity is gonna kill me one of these days
<Dr_Willis> phoenix_:  that vpadu thing seems to work on my new laptop.
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: good
<Dr_Willis> phoenix_:  but its so fast.. i proberly wouldent notice if it wasent working. :)
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: how you tried playing files larger than 17 gb?
<Dr_Willis> where do you even FIND a 17gb video file?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> that would be like an 8+ Hr movie.
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis:some of the hd videos in the format .mkv are larger than 17 gb
<Dr_Willis> sounds a bit overkill to me.
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: what is the graphics accelerator your laptop has?
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia 360m i think.
<Dr_Willis> GTS 360M yep.. thats it.
<Dr_Willis> rather decent little machine. :) it was almost $1000
<Dr_Willis> 2 hard drives even. i5 CPU
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis:good. for me vlc performs well except for the hd videos larger than 17 gb. thanks for the info :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive never seen a video file larger then perhaps 4gb..  i forget what one that was even..  some HD anime.. No idea why it was so huge..
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, the video file on a bluray disc are usually very much larger than 17gb
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis:  bjsnider is right
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to buy a BlueR player, or disk. :) or watch one anywhere else...
<Dr_Willis> This is why you reencode video. :)
<malton> is anyone using libreoffice?  i am having trouble with desktop integration.  in 10.04 it worked well with gnome but it looks like it is either trying to be kde (poorly) or at the very least not trying to be gnome
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: you can try the sample hd videos available is apple's website
<bjsnider> transcoding the video loses quality
<phoenix_> malton: i tried
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder what all the cruft they are packing into these videos are..
<Dr_Willis> 17gb for a single movie.. is a little overkill by my standards. :)
<bjsnider> not if the movie is 3 hours long
<Dr_Willis> a 3hr movie is proberly more then i can stand also. :P
<Dr_Willis> Wife wont let me alone more then 10 min at a time anyway
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: try schindler's list
<Dr_Willis> phoenix_:  ill pass on that one also...
<phoenix_> malton: libreoffice works fine for me
<Dr_Willis> I tend to watch Science type shows and so forth.
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: bbc life hd videos
<Dr_Willis> phoenix_:  those ive seen are perhaps 1.3gb in size..
<Dr_Willis> but then again. these are not Blueray. :) they are tv recordings
<Dr_Willis> I need to see what netflix has in that catatory..
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: when 3D videos get popular the files sizes will be more than 50 gb
<Dr_Willis> 3d  - popular.. i will wait and see if that happens also...
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if this laptop even has a Blueray disk in it. I see no blueray stickers.. so im thinking not.
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: blueray are expensive
<Dr_Willis> whats scary.. is i bet the big Innovators in 3d videos will be the porn industury. all these other dvd 'features' like different camera angles, and so forth.. ive only seen on  those kind of disks..  :)
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: ha ha ha
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: you are right, the movie makers are concentrating on visuals rather than the story itself
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: but we should be open minded about the new inventions
<phoenix_> Dr_Willis: bye
<Dr_Willis> 3d is a new invention? :)
<malton> looks like i missed phoenix, is anyone else using libreoffice?  are you having integration issues and if not how did you install it?
<BUGabundo> ahh food http://brainbird.net/attachment/1174749
<BUGabundo> I was starving
<kuvu> 4.5.2 release today..it would be interesting if it can make it to 10.10.10
<DarthFrog> Good morning.  How can I get Maverick to leave fglrx alone?  It insists on putting fglrx on the autoremove list.
<DarthFrog> I think apt-pin is what I need.
<KukuNut> aptitude unmarkauto
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<swex> hi
<neko_> i try to install  the 10.10 on a lenovo s10-3  netbook, with an usb key, but it won't go further than the language selection
<neko_> oh and hi
<penguin42> neko_: Does it give any error? How did you create the key
<BUGabundo> neko unplug the network
<neko_> no error at all
<swex> after upgrade to 10.10 I got bug with metacity compositing feature, gtk interface details such menu etc stays on top of any window untill I restart window manager
<neko_> i have create the key with the ubuntu tool for this purpose
<swex> anybody can help me with this stuff
<neko_> penguin42, usb-creator
<penguin42> neko_: On Lucid?
<neko_> i have try on lucid and with maverick
<neko_> same problem
<neko_> i have check the md5sum as well all is good
<neko_> and the usbkey seems to boot correctly on other computers
<penguin42> hmm, not sure; they're used to be problems with using the lucid creator - but I thnk that would fail earlier, there were also problems with if the key was created with persistent storage, don't know if that's still there
<penguin42> neko_: Ah if it's fine on others, then I guess it's something specific to that machine - hmm
<neko_> i go try again on another laptop to be sure
<neko_> that's it
<neko_> it works ok an another laptop
<neko_> well... no success i will try to install a lucid one
<neko_> see if it behave the same
<penguin42> neko_: If that works, I would try the alternate CD image, either way please report a bug (against ubiquity)
 * penguin42 goes to get dinner
<Facuxt> Hello everyone
<Facuxt> Anyone can help me setting up utouch?
<Facuxt> anyone can help me with utouch?
<Facuxt> how can i set-up gestures??
<Facuxt> Anyone ??
<Facuxt> Alexia_Death
<Facuxt> can you help me setting up utouch??, how can i enable gestures?
<Alexia_Death> sorry, I dont even know what utouch is and at the moment do not have time to get to know it.
<rusivi> Facuxt: It's quite new, may want to check out code at ->https://launchpad.net/canonical-multitouch/utouch-grail
<Facuxt> ok, sorry
<Facuxt> ok ;)
<Facuxt> rusivi: There is any gui to control it?
<rusivi> Facuxt: I do not have a utouch capable device, nor am a contributing developer to that trunk. If you have a utouch capable device feel free to install it and let us know how it goes :)
<trism> Facuxt: there is some more information here too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch (I don't have any devices that would work with it myself, so I have no idea otherwise)
<Facuxt> rusivi: i installed utouch.. but i dont know how to use it :P
<Facuxt> ive made gesturetest 0 0 0xffffffff but the terminal do nothing..
<rusivi> !utouch
<rusivi> ahhh shoot
<Facuxt> hmm..
<Facuxt> how can i use it ? :P
<Facuxt> i mean, how can i enable gesture "thing" in there
<Facuxt> :P
<Facuxt> rusivi: and the most important thing, it works with synaptics touch pad's
<Facuxt> rusivi: :P
<rusivi> Facuxt Looks like your the defacto beta tester for utouch :)
<Facuxt> :O
<Facuxt> what means defacto heheh
<rusivi> Default/implied
<Facuxt> oh
<Facuxt> yeas
<Facuxt> :P
<Facuxt> im want to use it HEHEH
<Facuxt> my netbook used to has "That thing that reminds me of death" XP (window$)
<Facuxt> but i hated it and installed ubuntu ... since it was 9.04
<Facuxt> now i has 10.10 RC.. and its awesome
<Facuxt> but.. i installed it cuz utouch :P
<Facuxt> and i can't find any guide or howto...
<Facuxt> so im here :-)
<Facuxt> ehm, you told me that you are a developer to that trunk?
<rusivi> Not I. My first move if I was utouch testing would read the manpage if it exists (I did not find a community page for it)
<Facuxt> yes i've made
<Facuxt> man gesturetest
<Facuxt> but it just show 1 line of examples :P
<Facuxt> and credits :/
<rusivi> Facuxt: One great way to go is to ask a question on the utouch Launchpad page -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/utouch-grail
<Facuxt> another guy asked something like i should put
<Facuxt> and no one answered :/
<Facuxt> heeh
<Facuxt> so it seems i has to wait :(
<rusivi> yeah the dev's are mega busy so patience is a virtue. If your question expires, re-ask/update it!
<rusivi> Spam is good in very small doses
<Facuxt> hheheh
<Facuxt> i will take that in my mind :P
<Facuxt> thank you for ur help
<rusivi> np wish I could help further
<Facuxt> i was thinking i was stupid :P
<rusivi> no way man! your dealing with the frontier of modern computing technology
<Facuxt> wow! that sounds great :)
<rusivi> It's not easy by any means
<Facuxt> you develop something ??
<Facuxt> because i see you handle this environment very good
<CalicoJack> so are there any killer features that will make me want to switch to 10.10 when it comes out?
<Facuxt> ehm... Multi touch gestures (natively)
<CalicoJack> ooooo
<Facuxt> a new software center
<CalicoJack> that is a good one
<CalicoJack> (multi touch)
<Facuxt> and more
<Facuxt> yep.. im trying RC..
<Facuxt> and installed utouch
<Facuxt> but i really dont know what steps follow to make it work :P
<CalicoJack> so it support multi touch gestures natively but you couldn't get them to work?
<CalicoJack> that is not really a strong argument for upgrading
<thomas82> hello
<ChrisBuchholz> How can i install the Unity Application Menu applet in Desktop edition? All i can find on google is about the 'debugging mode' where it shows it in both the panel and the window
<thomas82> I tried to do as much as possible with CPU Lag which makes Ubuntu 10.10 unusable. I received some great advices here on channel, but now need some more help. Could you please take a look at those screens & vmstat 1 output, and tell what else can I do?   http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/8637/201010051874x873.png http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/896/201010051843x883.png http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SmZ2Usbc
 * penguin42 looks
<thomas82> thanks ;)
<penguin42> thomas82: OK, so at what point was it laggy ?
<thomas82> penguin42: If you look into vmstat output, after thirs "section" the lag has started...
<penguin42> third ?
<thomas82> you can see high increases in left column
<thomas82> fourth, sorry
<penguin42> oh yeh - lots and lots of running processes
<rjhall> hi. I just upgraded to 10.10.  I see an issue with the window chrome on the default(?) skin; when i move a mouse over the min/max/restore buttons  on the top of the window, the buttons don't hilight until i mouse-off.  So i see no change with a mouse-over, only with a mouse-off
<rjhall> ..i didn't see any mention in the RN, but it's a pretty obvious problem
<thomas82> penguin42: but it doesn't matter, the lag is comming without any reason, I had those same applications running all the time
<penguin42> thomas82: Well, lets see - no swapping (good), not much IO (good), but you have ~40 processors and yet the cpu is apparently pretty idle - which is a bit odd
<thomas82> penguin42: just look for that link and htop output: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/896/201010051843x883.png the first line is something with X... I think that probably it cause all that sh**
<rjhall> switching themes away and back to ambiance fixes it though
<penguin42> thomas82: Well that shows X being pretty busy - but that could be because you've got loads of monitors updating the display :-)
<penguin42> thomas82: It could also be due to some flash stuff going on; I notice the nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> but still, that shouldn't make the whole machine crawl
<thomas82> penguin42:  I've got only one monitor.. :P ...  its because I"m using x64 machine... it was installed by default i think... ;)
<penguin42> thomas82: I meant because of the htop, vmstat and pretty graphs
<thomas82> penguin42: if there is no lag, also X process is very low...
<penguin42> thomas82: So, comparing to my machine here (i7-860 so also shown as 8 threads) - one of the differences is that I have a LOT less context swtiches
<thomas82> I had those all programs runned all the time.... the lag is always coming suddenly, without any reason...
<penguin42> thomas82: Mine is ticking over at ~2k cs, 98% idle
<penguin42> thomas82: With audio playing from exaile in the background but not doing much else
<thomas82> penguin42: That's probably because of dynamips... but, with the exact same set of programs the problem didn't exist on 10.04
 * penguin42 playing a video on youtube pushes it up to ~5k cs's
<thomas82> penguin42: its definitely kernel or ati driver problem... :(
<penguin42> thomas82: Open or closed ati?
<thomas82> now closed, but I had before also some other problems with open..
<penguin42> thomas82: Then unlikely to be the ATI driver since the two are very unrelated
<penguin42> thomas82: So I'd guess kernel is most likely; if you kill off dynamips does it happen?
<thomas82> penguin42: Yes, but I don't think with open drivers that problem was with lag, rather something with proper display...
<thomas82> penguin42: after a while average load will slowly go down..
<thomas82> penguin42: Yesterday I've also made a test, I run the same set of dynamips under Ubuntu 10.04 inside VBOX and was ok...
<thomas82> no lags in VM as well as in main O/s
<thomas82> penguin42: Also the same problem was when I tried gentoo and sabayon...
<penguin42> thomas82: Have you tried schedtool ?
<thomas82> penguin42: nope
<penguin42> http://www.twam.info/linux/changing-scheduling-parameters-in-linux suggested it
<thomas82> penguin42: Thank you :) Maybe this will help :)
<penguin42> thomas82: There are also a zillion sched_ options in /proc/sys/kernel
<penguin42> thomas82: But look, I'd file a bug against Linux on it; I don't think it's the Radeon driver if it does it on both open and closed
<thomas82> penguin42: I'll check again open driver to make sure that the problem doesn't exist with the same set of apps
<Semitones> funkyHat, what do you know about cyclocross bikes?
<Semitones> oh whoops, wrong channel -- answer in offtopic
<thomas82> brb
<penguin42> thomas82: www.fizyka.umk.pl/~jkob/prace-mag/cfs-tuning.pdf
 * BUGabundo smashed laptop onto the wall
<bjsnider> that's probably not good for it
<yofel> evening
<zanus_> so will meerkat be "stable" in 5 days or what
<bjsnider> it's stable now
<zanus_> my package-manager won't even stay open, any reason why
<saxin> cant understand 10.10 is "stable"
<saxin> cant even get my nvidia driver supported :\
<bjsnider> nvidia works fine here
<saxin> not here
<bjsnider> so does synpatic
<zanus_> I know it's in RC1, but i thought 10.04 was the stable right now
<bjsnider> that's lucid
<bjsnider> this channel is for maverick, not lucid
<saxin> Everything works great, except nvidia driver
<penguin42> bjsnider: The RC seems to have a few more bugs for me than I'd hope for
<zanus_> good for me I don't have nvidia stuf
<saxin> ye
<saxin> never had any problems with nvidia cards before, but in 10.10 its a freaking mess
<zanus_> the other day "Window List" completely crashed out of nowhere
<dajhorn> saxin: If you are using the nvidia-173 driver, then note that it was updated this morning.
<saxin> I juse the "current" driver?
<zanus_> I couldn't even reload it
<bjsnider> if he's using nvidia-173, he has had problems before
<saxin> from additional drivers
<penguin42> saxin: The closed drivers are always a little hairy before release
<dajhorn> saxin:  nvidia-current works-for-me since the beta.  Are you getting an error?
<saxin> penguin42, but its 5 days left :P
<penguin42> saxin: Hey that's 5 days :-)
<bjsnider> there's nothing wrong with nvidia-current from a packaging standpoint
<neglesaks> 5 days till...
<saxin> dajhorn, well... when I reboot it just start flashing when it tries to load gnome
<slyrus_> my 10.10 disappointment is that 48khz audio sucks in both totem and mplayer :(
<saxin> bjsnider, ok.. so what is the cause of this then? :P
<neglesaks> 10.10 has been thumbs up for me, compared to half a year with 10.04 lts
 * penguin42 has gained a hibernation problem on <- machine and a hang on shutdown on another machine neither of which happened before; and a 30 second boot pause that's rather annoying
<penguin42> Hangs on shutdowns and hibernation issues are always ver very nasty to debug though
<bjsnider> saxin, you have not even provided conclusive proof that the graphics driver is the problem
<saxin> what else can cause the problem?
<saxin> everything works great untill I install the graphics driver
<saxin> and take a reboot
<thomas82> opensource driver is on... let's check now...
<penguin42> thomas82: You might want to flick through www.fizyka.umk.pl/~jkob/prace-mag/cfs-tuning.pdf
<thomas82> penguin42: thanks :) when I clicked on link, I thought that it will be in Polish... would be easier ;D
<penguin42> hehe
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: but sound is all wacked
<BUGabundo> anyone can help me find when where the last kernel upgrades?
<BUGabundo> audio drivers are in kernel right?
<bjsnider> it sounds like all of it is wacked now, if you mistook it for something that should be thrown against a wall
<BUGabundo> I've been audio probs for 3 weeks
<BUGabundo> if that matches a kernel upgrade I'll try an older one and test
<bjsnider> yeah they're in the kernel i think
<thomas82> penguin42: btw. I see that if I got CPU running at 100 % all the time, the first values on the left does not go so high as when the lag is, and the system is very fast anyway.... isn't it strange ?
<BUGabundo> let me look at LP
<bjsnider> why don't you go talk to an expert?
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> he is way
<BUGabundo> I've been trying to talk to crisum for a week
<nerdy_kid_> hi; i am trying to upgrade to 10.10 and get the error "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." when the upgrade tries to start.
<nerdy_kid_> using lucid
<bjsnider> what about themuso?
<nerdy_kid_> obviously
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: in all my years on Ubuntu I've only seen themuso once
<bjsnider> well, that takes care of that idea, doesn't it?
<BUGabundo> it does
<BUGabundo> let me see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bjsnider> is this related to that video playback problem?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all&arch_tag=amd64
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it is
<BUGabundo> if I mute system audio playback goes to almost fine
<BUGabundo> just almost
<BUGabundo> not 100% but almost
<BUGabundo> if I play videos with mplayer -nosound it plays fine
<thomas82> penguin42: please take a look at the output of vmstat 1, when CPU is running at 100%
<BUGabundo> even shoutcast stream won't work
<bjsnider> did you try a new user account?
<bjsnider> or a livecd?
<BUGabundo> I did not
<BUGabundo> I did how ever install audiodev ppa
<bjsnider> well, maybe a userland config file is screwing things up
<BUGabundo> let me try with Guest users
<nerdy_kid_> anyone know how to solve error "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." when I do a dist upgrade?
<bjsnider> mikebeecham, the plymouth issue is that there is no kernel modesetting driver available from the nvidia corporation. so what you're seeing on boot is exactly correct
<mikebeecham> hey bjsnider you remembered me :D
<mikebeecham> thanks
<mikebeecham> i was back on google just now, so I guess I dont need to search any more
<mikebeecham> the question is though...
<mikebeecham> on 10.04 I had plymouth, albeit a large 640x480
<mikebeecham> but now nothing but text
<murlidhar> ok my software-center is not opening :|
<murlidhar> unless i put sudo infront of it.
<drbobb> hi, i'm trying to install the rc from the alternate image (because i use lvm2 to manage my drive),  but the installer is giving me a garbled screen. what extra parameters could i use to fix that?
<murlidhar> so clickin on ubuntu software center in the gnome menu doesn't open anything.
<bjsnider> mikebeecham, somebody made that decision, i would just forget about it and go on with life
<murlidhar> is it a bug ?
<murlidhar> i upgraded to maverick instead of fresh installing it.
<mikebeecham> bjsnider, yeah..more important things to think about these days
<mikebeecham> thanks for getting back to me
<murlidhar> i manually removed the gdebi package too .
<murlidhar> but still doesn't work
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: doesn't happen in guest session and even VCL plays sound nice
<BUGabundo> how can I nuke my userland audio settings ?
<drbobb> oh hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey drbobb
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, well, well
<bjsnider> how about that
<bjsnider> you see, you ask the good questions, and i don't have the good answers
<penguin42> thomas82: It depends; the number on the left is the number of processes that are ready to go
<drbobb> ok guess nobody knows the answer to my q. i'll try trial-and-error then
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, there's a .pulse directory...
<BUGabundo> $ mv .pulse .pulse_old
<BUGabundo> $ pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<BUGabundo> bah
<bjsnider> why don't you just try logging out and back in now
<BUGabundo> cause I've got everyting running on this X
<BUGabundo> its still kinda hard to virtualize a X
<BUGabundo> :P
<bjsnider> service pulseaudio restart?
<thomas82> penguin42: I think that the higher number on the left, system should work slower (because of queue and waiting time for CPU time)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did you ever check htop while you were trying to play sound? i'd like to know what the cpu was doing
<penguin42> thomas82: Yes, that's what you would expect
<penguin42> thomas82: However, I suspect what you have are sudden bursts of 40 processes turning up all saying they're ready, taking a while to figure out what to do and then carrying on - not sure how
<drbobb> ok, i tried video=vga16:off but still no luck
<drbobb> what else is there?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: never say bit CPU spikes on my cpu widgets
<BUGabundo> not even fan action
<BUGabundo> so I got linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic:amd64 (2.6.35-22.32, 2.6.35-22.33) on 2010-09-20  19:36:57
<BUGabundo> that goes around my timeframe for problems
<BUGabundo> *even* if they are userspace related
<BUGabundo> its a big coincidence
<bjsnider> it's still got to be userland if it works in the guest account
<BUGabundo> true
<thomas82> penguin42: If I'll not get the lag in next 10 minutes I'll be sure that ati crapped drivers causing all that mess in system....
<drbobb> hey i wanna install the rc on a lvm volume, but the alternate installer doesn't like my video card, and comes up all garbled. what can i do?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so far so good
<BUGabundo> but I just diffed .pulse and .pulse_old
<BUGabundo> and nothing special in there
<thomas82> penguin42: Until about 3-4 versions ago, I couldn't record desktop (choppy)... then, then release next version where that was possible... however, then then introduced some 2D problem... now they fixed that, but causing the whole system unstable... ehh... they should die ;P
<drbobb> come on folks, seriously - nobody knows?
<BUGabundo> no idea dude
<BUGabundo> try safe mode graphics?
<guntbert> drbobb: did you try to change VTs?
<Pici> drbobb: The installer itself is garbled?
<drbobb> uhh i'm talking about the alternate, text-mode installer
<drbobb> Pici: yeah, as soon as the blue parts come up
<Pici> Can you get to another VT?
<drbobb> it's all squeezed into a small part of the screen
<drbobb> Pici: hmm not tried thatr
<Ken8521> has anyone lost the volume applet in notification area?  synaptic says its installed, but i can't figure out how to make it viewable(it was until the last updates this morning)
<drbobb> i put on verbose boot messages, and as long as i'm looking at messages from the kernel the screen looks ok
<drbobb> bbl
<guntbert> drbobb: so was I :-) but Pici asked the same
<Ken8521> hmm, restart didn't bring it back
<thomas82> penguin42: No way.... its not ati.... it must be kernel.... I've just had an "attack", I've killed all dynamips instances, made a screenshot, then killed gnome-monitor and everything... problem was all the time then suddenly dissapear...
<penguin42> thomas82: So file it against the kernel, include the vmstat logs showing when it was happening etc - be a hard one to track down though
<thomas82> penguin42: also it looks like not the first value in vmstat is responsible for that, but the value of system cpu usage..
<thomas82> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HWignPkD
<penguin42> thomas82: The larger that 1st number the harder the scheduler has to work - it has to pick which one to actually run
<thomas82> penguin42: just look for those "red bars" in htop... really nice photo :) http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4673/201010051648x921.png
<thomas82> also the processes were sorted by cpu
<penguin42> thomas82: Pity the system monitor is using about 50% of a core!
<thomas82> penguin42: yes, it could then, I made in on purpose... but anyway... 50% of one of 8 threads its not so much ;)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, just had a thought -- maybe that pulse directory had some data corruption?
<Ken8521> has anyone lost indicator applet?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> but on btrfs ???
<BUGabundo> Ken8521: no
<thomas82> I made a high refresh rate of system-monitor, but even after I kill it the problem persist..
<Ken8521> hmm, i lost it, and synaptic says its still installed
<Ken8521> so i tried reinstalling it, no joy, restart, etc.. no joy
<Ken8521> notification area is there, becasue my other notification icons are there(network, pidgin, skype, remote desktop, xchat, transmission, etc.)
<trism> Ken8521: indicator applet is a separate applet from the notification area
<Ken8521> it is?
<Ken8521> thats strange... i deleted indicator applet, and restored it, and now the volume is back(fwiw, transmission, which was definitely there.. was also in indicator applet)
<thomas82> penguin42: Thanks a lot for being with me in this problem!, I wouldn't be possible to blame Kernel without you! ;D
<trism> Ken8521: the libappindicator spec allows for fallback notification area icons if the indicator applet isn't there (that's why sometimes apps will jump between the two, like the ibus applet, depending on how things load)
<Ken8521> hmm, thats interesting
<trism> Ken8521: but indicator-sound doesn't use libappindicator
<Ken8521> i figured since transmission was there, there was no issue w/ it... thanks for your help
<sam12345> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 on my i7 but i receive an error during the boot. May I post the screenshot?
<sam12345> hello everyone, btw
<Ken8521> sam12345, sure if you want to.
<sam12345> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57149263/P1040091.JPG
<sam12345> already open a ticket on launchpad, too
<sam12345> but if you have some ideas...
<Ken8521> yeah, looks like some sort of kernel panic.. sorry to say i won't be much help there.
<Ken8521> sam12345, maybe try 32bit?
<sam12345> i'll try it. anyway with NOACPI and apic=OFF everything is ok
<sam12345> but now ill try 32 bit and i will wait a answer from launchpad
<sam12345> thank you guys :)
<penguin42> sam12345: Ooh you've got that problem!
<penguin42> sam12345: What board?
<sam12345> penguin42: P55M Pro ASROCK
<penguin42> sam12345: Yeh! I'm not the only one with this problem!
<sam12345> am I in the shit?
<penguin42> sam12345: Welcome to bug 605686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<drbobb> Pici: yes i can change VTs once the installer comes up with the garbled screen, but it does no good
<penguin42> sam12345: boot with the nointremap option, then it works fine - got the same one here
<sam12345> but it will be corrected ?
<sam12345> in the stable release
<sam12345> because ubuntu 10.04 don't have this problem
<penguin42> sam12345: It's a new feature that they turned on in the kernel and it seems to not like this board (that I also have) - if that fixes it can you please subscribe to that bug, say exactly which hardware you have and say it affects you?
<sam12345> ok
<thomas82> that whole kernel 2.6.35 is sh** :/
<sam12345> penguin: do you have the same cpu and motherboard?
<penguin42> sam12345: p7-i860 on ASRock P55 Pro
<sam12345> i've tried with NOAPIC and ACPI = OFF and everything was ok
<penguin42> sam12345: Yeh, turning the apic off also works, I think the nointremap is the minimum change
<sam12345> thomas82: yeah. it's a shit. hope in 2.6.36 :)
<IdleOne> !language | sam12345
<ubottu> sam12345: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drbobb> btw it's a disappointment that after so many years, the live cd still has no support for LVM
<sam12345> penguin42: what is it this remap?
<penguin42> sam12345: It's not actually 2.6.35 that's the problem; it's the fact that a new feature (which is in .35 and I think earlier) is now turned on in the config
<penguin42> sam12345: It's something to do with virtualisation and routing interrupt requests; but with nointremap everything seems to work (including KVM)
<sam12345> maybe disabling the Vanderpool in bios?
<thomas82> ehhh.. When I just wrote some true about that kernel, I've received an immediate lag... The only programs when I've got running are: vmstat 1, xchat, and htop..... its look like too much for  i7 @920 + 9GB ram :P
<penguin42> sam12345: Dunno, anyway that fix works
<drbobb> so any idea on how to use the alternate cd, if the newt installer frontend is not playing nice with my video?
<drbobb> any other undocumented switches i could use?
<penguin42> sam12345: Please subscribe to that bug - it's better that there are a few of us with the same problem; I reckon the kernel could be changed to try and fall back in the type of cases we have - I think the problem is really a broken BIOS on these boards
<sam12345> already done
<sam12345> penguin42: have you try to search a newer bios in asrock site?
<penguin42> sam12345: No, I haven't tried - everything else seemed to work!
<penguin42> sam12345: If you do   sudo dmidecode | more   what is the version that is shown near the top - mine says Version: P1.50 Release Date: 09/10/2009
<penguin42> sam12345: I'm surprised there aren't more of us with that problem; it was a really popular board when I got it - cheap and with every expansion feature on
<sam12345> mine is older 	Version: P1.30	Release Date: 08/31/2009
<drbobb> no ideas? really?
<Ken8521> sam12345, a bios upgrade is not to be taken likely.
<Ken8521> make sure you know the risks.
<sam12345> Ken8521: i know. ;)
<Ken8521> ok
<sam12345> let's wait an answer from ubuntu team :)
<penguin42> problem is I don't think that will get fixed in the release :-(
<Ken8521> you know something i realized today, i don't like hme on a separate partition, but i only have 2-3 programs that i really need to back up the configuration files for... so it was easier to just copy those /.program files, to my backup, and move them back after a clean install.
<drbobb> hey what's up with the installer error 'failed to determine codename for the release'? how could I work around it?
<jacobw> is anyone using libdvdcss2 on Maverick?
<jacobw> i can't play a css'
<jacobw> sorry..
<jacobw> i can't play a CSS'd DVD on Maverick using the Lucid libdvdcss2 deb from Medibuntu, so i suspect a libdvdcss2 problem
<drbobb> btw my screen-garbled-in-installer issue was solved by passing the boot arg fb=false, in case anyone is wondering
<Pr070cal> hi im unable to login to any site eg. facebook, o2 with both chrome and firefox ??
<penguin42> Pr070cal: Does any networking work?
<Pr070cal> yep
<Pr070cal> all browsing works just php and http login pages timeout
<penguin42> Pr070cal: Can you login to the ubuntu sites?
<Pr070cal> i dont have login
<Pr070cal> anyone else have this problem in running 64bit
<penguin42> Pr070cal: 64bit is fine for me
<Pr070cal> hmm not sure why its not working
<Pr070cal> i removed firefox before installing chrome but wouldnt of thought it would make a difference, dont think theres any other packages
<Pr070cal> also is the opengl nvidia drivers working i get no signal from my screen and xorg.conf is pretty empty
<penguin42> I have both installed
<penguin42> both firefox and chrome I mean
<Pr070cal> yea no login in pages load just tried google.com signin
<penguin42> that's very very odd
<Pr070cal> yep
<penguin42> Pr070cal: Can you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Linuturk> I have a strange networking issue. When I connect to the wired network at my office, I have total access to all local network resources. Anything past the firewall at 192.168.1.1 is not accessable. DNS resolves, but any traffic I try to send past the gateway doesn't work. Until I ping the firewall. After I ping the firewall, traffic flows for a short time, and then cuts off again.
<Linuturk> This was not happening before I installed Ubuntu on this machine (Fedora was prior), and, the 100 or so workstations on the same network do not have this issue.
<jacobw> i've narrowed my DVD playing problem to Totem by installing VLC
<jacobw> so.. has anyone else had any problems with playing DVD using Totem on Maverick?
<penguin42> Linuturk: Have you somehow given the machine the same IP as one of the other machines on the network?
<Linuturk> penguin42: no. the dhcp lease was giving to my machine only.
<penguin42> Linuturk: OK, it's just it feels like the type of problem you would get from an IP clash
<Linuturk> crap
<Linuturk> wait
<Linuturk> I shouldn't be able to ping that . . .
<penguin42> now there is something you don't hear often
<Pr070cal> is nvidia glx working
<Linuturk> lol
<rusivi> jacobw I have been in your situation before, the solution was to use VLC
<jacobw> is it possible for me to run any tests that might help? i'm thining about using a debugger, but i'm a software expert so i'd need pointing the right direction
<Pr070cal> no bugs.launchpad
<jacobw> o/ rusivi
<penguin42> Pr070cal: How is your network connection setup? It almost sounds like something is blocking https connections
<jacobw> Pr070cal: me?
<jacobw> yes i think you might be right
<head_victim> jacobw: have you installed the required packages for DVD playback and does DVD playback work with other players on the same PC?
<sburwood> I've two computers, a portable EEE PC 1005HA and an old Pentium 4 at 2.4G and AGP and the like.  Will (not could, but will) Maverick work on those computers?  What advantage would I get from installing Maverick on them?
<head_victim> sburwood: I have maverick on a 2.4 celeron with an agp video card. It runs as well as it can for a PC of it's age and a modern OS. I find things like using sfce helps.
<head_victim> sburwood: not sure about the asus eee, never had one to play with
<jacobw> head_victim: oh.. oh.. oh.. i am a fool
<sburwood> head_victim: What is sfce?
<jacobw> head_victim: i have not installed ubuntu restricted extras
<scott_ino> sburwood, thinks he mean xfce ')
<Linuturk> penguin42: I think you might be right . . .
<head_victim> sburwood: xfce sorry, hands are tired.
<head_victim> jacobw: happens to the best of us.
<Linuturk> jeeze, what a stupid problem
<Linuturk> arg
<head_victim> Linuturk: don't feel too bad, I once got an RMA for a 24 port gigabit switch and then 5 minutes later I realised I had 4 devices trying to fight over one ip
 * Linuturk wonders what is getting that IP address on this network . . . 
<rusivi> sburwood: One link you may want to check out for resource constrained installs is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal%20installations
<penguin42> Linuturk: When you ping the gateway it starts using your mac address for your IP until the other guy does the same
<sburwood> is it like lxde?
<penguin42> Linuturk: Classic symptom
<Linuturk> penguin42: tips on finding the cuplrit?
<Linuturk> culprit*?
<head_victim> sburwood: yeah there's icewm, xfce, lxde, fluxbox, try them until you find the one that has the combination of usability and speed you like.
<penguin42> Linuturk: Switch that machine off, and do arp -an and find which mac address is claiming that IP
<sburwood> I've been using lxde for some time with Lucid, but I just wanted to know whether that would change in Maverick
<Linuturk> got the mac
<head_victim> sburwood: if you're comfortable with it I'd stick with it. I didn't notice a large difference in hardware consumption between lucid to maverick.
<sburwood> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> sburwood: happy to help mate
<sburwood> head_victim: and for the question of stability and such, Maverick is good?
<head_victim> sburwood: I'm not what you'd call a "heavy" user, more an "end user" but I've found it to be reasonable
<Linuturk> penguin42: got the mac
<sburwood> I'm not a video editing nut either.  Openoffice, different things to watch films and listen to music and such.  Not a guy who needs a quad core, or like that for gaming
<sburwood> good night for anyone who's going to sleep.  I'm going there immediately
<sburwood> bye
<head_victim> sburwood: night
<sburwood> and again thx for the help
<penguin42> Linuturk: Now if you're lucky your switches are smart switches and you can ask which port that MAC is on - right?
<skyburner> hi
<pope_> if anyone has time, i need some help trying to figure out how to deal with untrusted resources.  how do i trust the resources for all the packages that need to be updated for RC1
<Linuturk> penguin42: even better. a zenmap tells me this is a polycom phone, and I can figure out which it is via the mac alone
<skyburner> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507489 need that kernelpatch for maverick
<Linuturk> thanks penguin42
<skyburner> tried to build a patched kernel by my own ... after hours of kernelbuildtv it ended all in an uuups
<penguin42> Linuturk: Haha, good one, hadn't thought to blame a phone
<Linuturk> me either
<Linuturk> lol
<Linuturk> it makes sense though. I was seeing asterisk messages from my wireshark sessions earlier.
<skyburner> i had my t91mt working with multitouch under lucid but well... i gave experimental a try
<Linuturk> I guess the phone hasn't renewed it's dhcp in a while . . . time to reboot the sucker
<BUGabundo> YAY apport now works with PPAs :D woot
<Pr070cal> can someone help me get the nvidia drivers working plz
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> I mean elaborate your issue
<Pr070cal> is nvidia gl driver working ?
<Pr070cal> i get no signal on screen
<Pr070cal> and xorg.conf has no resolutions or refresh rates in
<IAmNotThatGuy> Pr070cal: your RC live CD looked good?
<Pr070cal> i have to reboot with failsafe
<Pr070cal> yeah but that doesnt use glx
<krabador> where i can look at changes between daily live cds?
<Pr070cal> its only nividia glx driver standard nv works fine at1366x768
<yofel> BUGabundo: not in general, but you can tell it to work anyway for specific packages
<Pr070cal> had no problems before with glx driver
<mwm> can anyone confirm this nautilus feature on ubuntu 10.10 » when renaming a file, it selects the whole filename (name+extension) instead of just name
<penguin42> mwm: No
<penguin42> mwm: I just did it on mine and it highlighted the name but not the extension
<mwm> are you on 10.10?
<mwm> that's very weird
<BUGabundo> yofel: as long as I can keep the log offline, I can add it to ANY bug, in ANY bug tracker
<BUGabundo> WIN
<ledbettj> Anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting Unity on Maverick?  This is what I get on my laptop after logging in to a Unity session: http://yfrog.com/0kscreenshotbyj (note the blue smudges where the UI should be and the gray/white rectangle that shows up on hovering)
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-06
<penguin42> ledbettj: What graphics hardware?
<ledbettj> @penguin: it's an radeon with KMS
<penguin42> which one? Open or closed drivers (I assume open from the KMS?)
<ledbettj> yeah, the open source radeon driver
<penguin42> ledbettj: Hmm I've not tried Unity on mine; you could try running the xorg-edgers bleeding edge X packages and see if it helps at all
<dev001> Hi.  I'm doing a 1st ppa-based update to a Kubuntu/Maverick rc install.  Trying to grab the 'new' KDE 4.5.2 pkgs @ "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick  main", after 'apt-get update', I'd expect to see *lots* of offered pkg updates by 'apt-get upgrade'.  Atm, I only see a couple ~ 30MB worth ...  Is there additional prioritization, or some such, required?  Still newish to [K]ubuntu
<olskolirc> where can i get the maverick download please?
<Ian_corne> http://ubuntu.rave.org
<drbobb> ok so I overcame all the hurdles in installing a working copy of maverick rc. unfortunately, my wifi interface no longer works under maverick :(
<penguin42> olskolirc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview#Get Ubuntu 10.10
<penguin42> drbobb: What were the problems, what did you have to do to fix it, and what wireless is it?
<olskolirc> actually, i wanted the kubuntu version a link for that please?
<grip> Hello all
<KukuNut> dev001: there should be at least 148
<drbobb> penguin42: BCM4318
<drbobb> and I was not able to fix it
<penguin42> olskolirc: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu
<olskolirc> ty penguin42
<drbobb> I tried replacing the default driver, b43
<drbobb> and using ndiswrapper instead
<penguin42> drbobb: Have you installed the firmware-b43-installer package?
<drbobb> this worked in lucid, but not anymore
<dev001> KukuNut: hm.  I'm just seeing this ... http://pastebin.com/sm5n1BgJ
<penguin42> drbobb: Tried these? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<drbobb> penguin42: actually I pulled in a copy of the firmware from my lucid install
<grip> How is the xorg working with the gforce 218gt 310m.I could not get this to work in 10.4
<drbobb> not much else I can do since I don't have a working network interface
<drbobb> dmesg shows that the firmware is loaded successfully
<drbobb> but the link never comes up
<KukuNut> dev001: not sure why
<KukuNut> dev001: it doesn't look like from the konsole?
<drbobb> penguin42: the STA driver suggested in the doc you pointed to does not support my chi[
<drbobb> chip
<penguin42> ah
<drbobb> and b43 + fwcutter did not work for me in lucid, either
<dev001> KukuNut: sorry, not sure what you're asking ...
<drbobb> i need a new laptop :( support for my h/w has been regressing in ubuntu with each version
<KukuNut> dev001: your paste doesn't tell me much
<drbobb> i know how to activate ndiswrapper, have done it lots of times before. this time it loads with no errors, it just doesn't work.
<dev001> KukuNut: doesn't tell me much either.  that's all that konsole produced.  here are my repos, fwiw
<dev001> do these look right to you? --> http://pastebin.com/4TZCGGcD
<KukuNut> dev001: seems ok
<dev001> KukuNut: thx.  no clue why i'm not getting more ... still digging
<drbobb> well guess I'll just have to stick with lucid until i get a new laptop. bugger
<Dragon64> anyone in here having iussues with Radeon  card and installing 10.10
<krabador> where i can look at changes between daily live cds?
<papertigers> anyone using a macbook pro unibody for 10.10
<Pr070cal> im having big problems with the nvidia gl driver
<penguin42> Dragon64 (if you are still here) what card?
<BUGabundo> this big boy, is going to shave at 1am and then bed... or maybe the hospital for taking an ear off . nite
<penguin42> ?
<myk_robinson> anyone else having issue with Brasero burning REAL slow in Maverick?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my GUI: http://i55.tinypic.com/3142w3s.png  -- some things randomly get bugged and stay there (Like the applications menu in that picture)
<rusivi> myk_robinson I purposely burn CDs on the slowest speed to minimize error possibilities.
<BlaDe^> the only way i've found to get rid of it is to logout/in or a restart
<Pr070cal> back again cant get round this nvidia glx problem
<myk_robinson> rusivi: Understand that, but I sure would like to burn my dvd's at 8 speed instead of 1.0 and lower :(
<Pr070cal> edited xorg.conf after a nvidia-xconfig and added in the resolution 800x600 but it didnt boot to login no error on dmesg
<myk_robinson> cd's are acceptable, burning at about 16x
<myk_robinson> but dvds creep
<BlaDe^> anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<reynet-server> hey guys :) Just did an update on 10.10 RC, can anyone tell me how to get Samba back on? I'm using webmin and it won't re-install
<reynet-server> can't get samba to re-install on it's own either
<reynet-server> Got this :   samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) but 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu7 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<reynet-server> will there be an update of samba to fix it?
<reynet-server> never mind, package update fixed it
<Pr070cal> cant get nvidia glx drivers working just hangs now
<Pr070cal> changed xorg.conf to 800x600
<Pr070cal> plz help :)
<philsf> everytime I boot, I have to turn the bluetooth off in the indicator applet to conserve power. Is there a way to only turn it on when I want to use it? I'd like it to remember my last choice
<Daekdroom> philsf, System > Preferences > Bluetooth > Show Bluetooth tray icon (or something like that), unmark it.
<Daekdroom> But that itself is unlikely to conserve power because it doesn't turn off bluetooth, actually
<philsf> Daekdroom, I don't want to hide the applet, I want to turn the device off
<philsf> Daekdroom, the applet menu has an entry to turn it off, it just doesn't honor the choice after a boot
<kusanagi> hi, my computer wont boot up...
<kusanagi> ive read the forums without luck :S
<kusanagi> can anybody help me troobleshooting_
<kusanagi> ?
<Ken8521> kusanagi, well "won't boot up" is very descriptive..
<Ken8521> let me google "Won't boot up" problems
<Volkodav> does it POST ?
<kusanagi> Ken8521, for maverick you will get plenty of results :)
<kusanagi> yep Volkodav
<Ken8521> do you get grub?
<kusanagi> let me paste syslog somewhere
<kusanagi> yep
<Ken8521> ok, so the problem is after grub.
<kusanagi> yep
<Ken8521> youd on't et an error message, it just freezes up and doesn't boot
<kusanagi> monitor goes power save in vty 7
<Ken8521> u have ATI?
<Volkodav> tried recovery mode ?
<kusanagi> in vty 1 it get stuck with lots of lines like this Oct  5 17:47:21 tachikoma kernel: [   13.653830] hda-intel: spurious response 0x400101:0x0, last cmd=0x1f0500
<kusanagi> no Ken8521, ive got geforce 8400 GS... thats why those "wont bootup" dont seem like mine
<Volkodav> does it boot from live CD ?
<Ken8521> kusanagi, did you use envy to install the nvidia driver?
<kusanagi> yeah, ive tried to start all the kernles availables (.35 both recovery and normal and .32) same results
<kusanagi> Ken8521, i upgrades from 10.04
<kusanagi> Volkodav, im in a live cd right now
<Ken8521> kusanagi, ok.. did you use envy to install the nvidia graphics under 10.04
<kusanagi> mmm dont know what envy is... i had the propietary driver installed tho
<kusanagi> http://pastebin.com/7c3qskXC
<kusanagi> and this is the syslog
<Ken8521> doesn't Ubuntu suggest, when you use the proprietary driver, that you uninstall it, before upgrading?
<kusanagi> i read that today Ken8521 :S
<Ken8521> ....
<kusanagi> i didnt uninstall it :(
<Ken8521> i'd be willing to bet that's the issue.
<Ken8521> i'd backup and clean install 10.10(which is what iwould have done in the first place to be truthful)
<Volkodav> can you chroot in the install ?
<kusanagi> i havent try Volkodav, but i guess i can
<kusanagi> what to do after that?
<Volkodav> I would do fsck first , then chroot and try to upgrade the system and see what happens
<kusanagi> Volkodav, i already fsck
<kusanagi> try to upgrade you mean apt-get update and aptitude safe-upgrade?
<Volkodav> then chroot and run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kusanagi> shiz... i had /var/cache/apt/archives/ mounted on another hd
<kusanagi> this is gonna take a while...
<kusanagi> x)
<Ken8521> hopefully it works
<kusanagi> yep :D
<kusanagi> just to understand why this could work let me ask u a question
<kusanagi> once ubuntu releases the rc, the iso wont change till the final release?
<kusanagi> the rc i downloaded yesterday is the same iso that they first released?
<philsf> kusanagi, probably not, because they have to remove the strings "devel" from grub conf, and /etc/issue
<philsf> and update the lsb info
<philsf> but other than cosmetic changes, they should be the same, AFAICT
<kusanagi> so maybe the problem is solved in the repositories and not in the rc?
<philsf> kusanagi, what repositorues?
<philsf> the rc  is *in* the repositories
<kusanagi> mavericks'
<kusanagi> uhm
<kusanagi> when i say rc i mean rc iso
<trism> kusanagi: the iso has already been updated since the rc
<kusanagi> ok
<kusanagi> :)
<kusanagi> i am going to try that
<kusanagi> ok, upgrading :)
<kusanagi> when it finish, do i try to bootup again or do i do anything else first?
<kusanagi> wrong shortcut :S
<kusanagi> the installation says all the time "error in Version string '3.1.4-57640_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number"
<Volkodav> kusanagi: reboot after upgrade
<Ken8521> karmic?
<kusanagi> yeah its werid
<kusanagi> it also say jaunty in some errors
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Ken8521> was just about to ask if you were trying to go 9.10 - 10.10
<kusanagi> nop :S
<kusanagi> but i did had all those in here
<kusanagi> i know, this need a clean install
<Ken8521> yeah.. sure sounds it.
<kusanagi> but i cant do it now
<Ken8521> somethin got wonked up
<kusanagi> ok, done
<Ken8521> you at the very least(if you have an external hard drive or maybe even a large thumb drive) could probably back up your home on that drive.
<kusanagi> wish me luck :D
<Ken8521> good luck :)
<kusanagi> u have /home in another partition
<kusanagi> i could fresh install and forget about it
<kusanagi> but i dont have the time now
<kusanagi> (do i have the time for this you may ask, the answer is no... i updated out of foolness)
<kusanagi> lol
<kusanagi> brb
<kusanagi> :(
<kusanagi> same problem
<kusanagi> http://pastebin.com/g8Uf9tw
<kusanagi> this is the syslog
<kusanagi> since its probably the graphics card... is there a way to use the nv driver?
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: that link didn't work for me
<kusanagi> http://pastebin.com/g8Uf9tww
<kusanagi> sorry ChogyDan, i missed the last w
<ChogyDan> got it  :)
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: so you aren't able to boot at all?
<kusanagi> thanks for watching ChogyDan :)
<kusanagi> i dont know what else could i paste to get the problem
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: sorry, I missed what the problem was originally
<Ken8521> borked upgrade
<kusanagi> i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<kusanagi> now it wont boot up
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: how far does it boot?
<kusanagi> screen in vty7 goes energy saving mode
<kusanagi> after grub
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: can you get to any of the other ttys?
<kusanagi> that syslog i pasted is all from the last boot
<kusanagi> yep
<kusanagi> vty1 is stuck
<ChogyDan> stuck?
<kusanagi> i googled the errors without luck
<kusanagi> frozen
<kusanagi> frozen at sec 13 or so
<ChogyDan> I don't see the nvidia error, I just see the audio errors
<kusanagi> yeah, me2
<kusanagi> :( thats why i dont know what to do
<kusanagi> any other log that could be of any help?
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: can you boot with recovery mode?
<kusanagi> it does the same thing
<kusanagi> in recovery mode
<ChogyDan> have you tried different kernels?
<kusanagi> yep
<kusanagi> i have 2
<kusanagi> .35 and .32
<kusanagi> i tried to boot both modes in both kernels
<kusanagi> same errors
<kusanagi> is there a way to disable the propietary driver and try nv?
<ChogyDan> wow, so the terminal will freeze, even in recovery mode?  and even on an old kernel?
<kusanagi> just for the sake of trying
<kusanagi> yep
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: recovery mode should disable the graphics in the first place I think
<kusanagi> oh :S
<kusanagi> last thing i tried was chroot and apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: how did that go?
<kusanagi> it upgraded some packages (none really related at first sight)
<kusanagi> and same thing
<ChogyDan> hmmm, but a livecd works?
<kusanagi> yup
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: outside of my knowledge.  I would just make a new partition, and install to that, see how that goes
<kusanagi> i guess i could try a fresh installation on /
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: maybe a package got corrupted or something
<kusanagi> i checked md5
<kusanagi> i made a live cd with unetbootin and 10.10 and wont live usb from there
<kusanagi> dont know why
<kusanagi> should i try fresh install with 10.10 or 10.04?
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: you could try debsums, to check for corrupted files
<kusanagi> dont know how to do that ChogyDan :(
<kusanagi> i am just going to fres install 10.04
<kusanagi> to /
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: ok, fyi, I think the command is `debsums -s -a`
<kusanagi> and what does that do?
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: it checks the checksums of all the files from your packages
<kusanagi> chroot and do that?
<kusanagi> i can do that
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: yeah, it will take awhile though
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: http://arthurdejong.org/recovery.html
<kusanagi> yeah, im readin that page
<Ken8521> any luck?
<kusanagi> but i dont know if im tired or what, but i dont understand
<kusanagi> u.U
<kusanagi> not really Ken8521 :S
<ChogyDan> kusanagi: well, I think each package has like an md5sum for each of the files that it installs, so debsums compares the md5 listed in the package with the actual md5 of the file
<ChogyDan> thus, if a file is changed, debsums will detect the change
<kusanagi> ill try that
<kusanagi> but i guess apt-get already do that when install, doesnt it?
<ChogyDan> ?
<kusanagi> mmm, maybe not
<kusanagi> haha
<|ns|nR8> lucent, latest update fixed the bug where it wouldnt remember refresh rate
<|ns|nR8> just had to tell someone
<|ns|nR8> just need /dev/dsp to appear now and im happy
<lucent> |ns|nR8: glad to hear that
<|ns|nR8> i use darkice to stream police radio to friends
<|ns|nR8> it needs /dev/dsp tho
<lucent> |ns|nR8: nothing provides /dev/dsp, you know
<dev001> I'm upgrading 10.10/powerpc's KDE -> 4.5.2 @ http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main.
<dev001> But, there's a very significant difference in what's in the powerpc vs. 'officially supported' arch Package lists: .../binary-amd64/Packages 05-Oct-2010 15:42 --> 418K,    versus, .../binary-powerpc/Packages 05-Oct-2010 15:42 --> 89K.
<dev001>  Is that likely just a propagation issue?  or a repo build problem?
<lucent> |ns|nR8: there's aoss and then use LD_PRELOAD to intercept calls to use /dev/dsp
<|ns|nR8> hmm...well /dev/dsp was present in 10.04
<|ns|nR8> now it isnt
<|ns|nR8> and darkice isnt working
<lucent> /dev/dsp is fail
<lucent> use JACK or ALSA
<|ns|nR8> so what should i change this to
<|ns|nR8> device          = /dev/dsp  # OSS DSP soundcard device for the audio input
<|ns|nR8> it captures the microphone input on soundcard
<|ns|nR8> unless i get a different icecast client
<|ns|nR8> is it only my install that doesnt have dsp lucent ?
<|ns|nR8> does your install have it ?
<|ns|nR8> or is it every 10.10
<|ns|nR8> ls /dev/dsp
<|ns|nR8> ls: cannot access /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<lucent> |ns|nR8: nothing I have uses /dev/dsp
<lucent> find an icecast client that works with jack
<lucent> setup jack
<|ns|nR8> thanks
<|ns|nR8> back later, gotta go for minor surgery
<JoeBob44> Does anyone have any idea why my NETBOOK WIRELESS is sluggish (as in it takes forever to connect to a network) on 10.10 Desktop Distro?
<wolter> hi, after I updated my ubuntu, my apache server is no longer reachable from the computers in my network :S
<wolter> any ideas?
<Edward_Elric> wolter, read the logs first
<wolter> also, my samba server is not working
<wolter> which logs?
<Edward_Elric> the apache logs
<Edward_Elric> or the configuration files of respective package
<wolter> well, during the update i was asked if i wanted to replace my configuration with a new one, and i did but i fixed the new one
<wolter> i can access my server from the host computer
<wolter> but the others can't, like if there was some local dns problem
<bullgard4> In https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247183 I find: "Status: RESOLVED; Resolution: WAITINGFORINFO." How can one wait for an info if the status of a bug is "RESOLVED"?
<ubottu> KDE bug 247183 in Forms "Crash when adding a line edit to a form" [Crash,Resolved: waitingforinfo]
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to get the Unity Application Menu from the netbook edition on desktop edition?
<olskolirc> im on maverick and my cdrom is now /dev/sr0 and there is nothing about it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab where is my mount?  I want it back in /media/cdrom
<starnostar> yes prince jammys
<starnostar> should the maverick beta be checking my disk on every boot
<starnostar> vanilla fstab, ext3 filesystem
<starnostar> is this a property of the beta? I have never used a beta ubuntu before
<olskolirc> anyone on maverick?  i need to know what to put in /etc/fstab so that I can get /dev/sr0 to mount in /media/(no cdrom)
<Hukka> After a reboot, my second screen started to flicker. Based on xrandr, the frequency is 50Hz, based on the monitor OSD, it's 60Hz
<Hukka> Haven't had flicker before, no idea what refresh rate it's been using
<sresu> Will Kubuntu come with KDE 4.5 in Meerkat?
<SaRy> sresu, Yup.
<sresu> SaRy, I'm using KDE 4.5 in Lucid already. Will that affect the upgrade?
<SaRy> in maverick beta it's 4.5.1 ..
<SaRy> 4 days for the final release .. so it may go to 4.5.2 .. maybe !
<sresu> SaRy: Agreed, but as I'm already using KDE 4.5.1 as the platform version then will upgrade process be affected? Should I untick the backport link from the package manager?
<SaRy> oh , that am not sure about.
<sresu> SaRy: Umm.. thanks anyways
<bullgard4> '~$ ls -al' does not print filenames colorful. '~$ env | grep LS_COLORS' does not produce any output. How to correct that?
<sandGorgon> bulldog98, ls --color=auto -F -al
<alvin> Is there a change to vote against the new ubuntu font as default for Kubuntu? The reception of the font at the company where I work is very bad.
<alvin> s/change/chance
<odb|fidel> hi
<odb|fidel> hi. question regarding dropbox on 10.10 - is there a specific ppa for dropbox on maverick? seems like my old ppa is not working anymore & my dropbox has sync issues.
<diverse_izzue> i cannot add annotations using evince 2.32 on maverick, even though that's supposed to be supported now.
<BajK___> stupid decision not releasing kde 4.5.2 for 10.04 -.-
<alvin> It' a pity, but being careful is not stupid. The trouble is that Kubuntu releases appear at the same time as Ubuntu, and KDE has another release schedule.
<alvin> On the other hand, it's a bug fix release, and there *are* bugs fixed
<ChrisBuchholz> How can i get the Unity Appmenu in desktop edition? I thought it was meant to be an option for desktop, but I cant find anything about it other than how to install the debugging versions where the appmenu and the menu inside windows both show
<nicolask> hi, anybody having problems of nautilus not working(not responding) after upgrade to rc Ubuntu 10.10?
<bullgard4> How to determine the default font of the GNOME terminal?
<bullgard4> sandGorgon: I believe gthat you made two mistakes.
<sandGorgon> bullgard4, me ? ummm... was I talking to u ?
<bullgard4> sandGorgon: You better check that yourself and behave accordingly.
<sandGorgon> bullgard4, huh? I have no clue what u mean.. really. unless my system is spamming IRC or something. could you PM me please ?
<ilvez> he's bot i guesss
<bullgard4> sandGorgon: I don't see any reason to PM to you.
<ilvez> i couldn't resist and began upgrading to rc
<BajK___> Oh I am so very much looking forward to Sunday :)
<Cass> 10.10 install disk leaves me with blank screen when trying to install .. anything i can do to get around ?  or do i need to use alt install cd ?
<Unksi> anyone else having jumpy playback with amarok?
<tensorpudding> huh, i didn't notice that maverick comes with a new font
<odb|fidel> tensorpudding: its "the ubuntu font" ;)
<alvin> It's also the first thing to remove on upgrade
<ilvez> buggy?
<alvin> No, ugly
<alvin> Well, not ugly, but it doesn't look good either
<ilvez> maybe needs some time
<tensorpudding> I am trying it out. I think it looks okay.
<alvin> Something feels wrong about it. Switch back to the default Sans Serif font and compare them.
<tensorpudding> It's not as bland as Sans
<ilvez> dunno, have seen screenshots but that doesnt count
<alvin> The Kubuntu website also uses it on the front page, and it's not as readable as a few days ago
<ilvez> can't see it yet -- upgrade in process (1:45 ... counting)
<tensorpudding> Upgrading from Lucid kept the old fonts.
<alvin> tensorpudding: Not here
<tensorpudding> You can always switch them back.
<ilvez> at first i thought that what the heck with ubuntu one, why do i need it, but in 10.10 they added tomboy note sync... that turned me
<tensorpudding> The main stylistic problem I have with the upgrade was that they tweaked Ambiance to return it to orange highlights.
<tensorpudding> I liked how Ambiance had eschewed a lot of the orange tones that made Human such an eyesore
<ashfaq>  well I installed vlc and acetone iso but now a problem has crept up, when ever I click places for home folder or dowload folder either vlc, or acetone opens up instead of the targeted folder
<ashfaq>  Why should this be how could this be corrected! Can someone help?
<skumara> this channel is dying.
<penguin42> it has 4 days left of its life and then it will later be rebourn a fresh
<ilvez> i'll keep the logs for necromancy needs
<NameLess-js> can some one help win unr wubi?
<ilvez> NameLess-js: easiest is to write your problem not to ask questions that raise automatic question
<NameLess-js> ok.
<NameLess-js> so, i install wubi unr in win7
<NameLess-js> i re-imaged my netbook due to problems on win7
<NameLess-js> the reg entry  and all the other information about the existance of unr is gone
<NameLess-js> wubi doesn't detect anything, but C:\ubuntu still exists
<NameLess-js> can i a) run c:\ubuntu\uninstall-ubuntu.exe b)something else
<NameLess-js> that is the problem
<ilvez> don't know, i think it's a wubi related issue/bug, not maverick
<NameLess-js> well since wubi is installed this can i ermove ubuntu?
<skumara> i found this in the release notes Upgrading Wubi systems from 10.04 LTS is known to fail, and is not recommended at this time
<NameLess-js> i used the wubi in the ubuntu 10.10 unr iso
<bork> I upgraded to 10.10, and my dual monitor setup has become strangely broken -- I can display things on one monitor or the other, but not both
<ilvez> possibly separate xorg servers on separate screens
<LogicalDash> Whenever I try to run an ncurses app in a terminal it mysteriously fails, showing "can't open terminal (unknown)".
<penguin42> LogicalDash: can you do echo $TERM
<LogicalDash> penguin42, "dumb"
<penguin42> LogicalDash: Which terminal - I think there is a bug with a few of them at the moment that doesn't set TERM
<penguin42> bork: i945GM chipset, two monitors side by side?
<LogicalDash> xfterm4
<LogicalDash> so do I just export TERM=xfterm4?
<bork> penguin42: laptop + external monitor, actually
<penguin42> bork: what does lspci | grep -i vga   say?
<LogicalDash> well, that didn't work
<penguin42> LogicalDash: just exprot TERM=xterm
<bork> penguin42: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<LogicalDash> penguin42, that worked, thanks
<gezegenci> hi , i just installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 RC bu tin UNE there is no programme's file bar... (file,prefences etc.)
<gezegenci> and i cant edit left bar :(
<penguin42> bork: OK, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me?
<penguin42> LogicalDash: I think you have bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in vte (Ubuntu) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<LogicalDash> penguin42, looks about right
<gezegenci> any body ?
<LogicalDash> gezegenci, as I recall, the file bar is replaced by a panel applet in the netbook remix...
<LogicalDash> so it might just be working as intended
<gezegenci> LOgicalDash ,
<gezegenci> all programmes have this but konversation...
<LogicalDash> gezegenci, using a KDE app in that environ might cause weird behavior, I suggest XChat instead
<gezegenci> hmm , so you are saying , "you shouldn't use kde apps" ?
<gezegenci> LogicalDash , thanks for information :)
 * penguin42 goes to get breakfast, if bork comes back can someone tell him to look at bug 619663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619663 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[maverick] Non-mirrored dual-screen gives narrow display on secondary monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619663
<Mouldy_Punk> Hey guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu NBR 10.10 from a usb stick on my netbook but am running into problems. This (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533282) thread sums up my original problem, so I removed ui from the syslinux.cfg file but now I get an "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" error. I haven't managed to find an actual fix on the web, just other people saying they have the same problem. Does any
<Mouldy_Punk> I also tried commenting out the vesamenu.c32 line as per somebody's recommendation in #ubuntu, but it made no difference
<ilvez> Mouldy_Punk: your message was too long, ". Does any" was last characters
<ilvez> *were*
<Mouldy_Punk> Does anybody know of a fix?
<Mouldy_Punk> (:
<Mouldy_Punk> never mind, it hadn't noticed it actually worked because it took a little while from displaying the error to actually doing something so I turned my back :D Commenting out vesamenu.c32 seemed to be the fix
<Dr_Willis> I just deletes the vesamenu line, and all i had to do was hit enter when it booted.
<penguin42> Mouldy_Punk: I think if you add lucid_updates to your lucid box that you created the thumb drive on, it should get a new thumb creator that does better
<bonez2046> I am running 10.10.. and have a problem with my 'gateway 192.168.15.1' setting.. if I run 'route add default gw 192.168.15.1' my system connects.. but if I reboot, that gateway info is lost and I need to rerun the route command.. this information IS stored in my /etc/network/interfaces file.. why does it drop when rebooting?
<ilvez> i like the new font :P
<gezegenci> hi , how can i edit left-bar in "ubuntu netbook 10.10 RC"
<Pr070cal> can someone help me get nvidia glx working plz, when i enable nvidia in xorg.conf i get no signal. i input resolution in xorg reboot and hangs before login
<Pr070cal> dmesg doesnt output any error
<Buffcns2>  what time on Sunday is 10.10 released?
<ilvez> Buffcns2: exactly at gtfo :P
<odb|fidel> ;)
<odb|fidel> i guess 10:10 ;)
<ilvez> this is ideal, but actual time is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588658
<odb|fidel> personaly i would just get the current version now to avoid the overload at official release date ;)
<ilvez> check
<ilvez> i will at home on release date or later, to get official experience(tm) too
<odb|fidel> works on all 3 boxes pretty silent & without relevant issues
<gezegenci> hi , how can i add an applet to panel (ubuntu netbook RC)
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, are you using a vaio?
<Buffcns2> odb|fidel, think I will take your advice and upgrade now
<odb|fidel> Buffcns2: thats not an advice - its just one of many ways ;)
<odb|fidel> and 10.10 works pretty good here at my desk, my netbook and a vm in fusion
<Dr_Willis> i did notice some large updates this morning.
<Dr_Willis> 4 days to go.. i hope they get all the fix's in place..
<odb|fidel> Dr_Willis: only this morning?
<Dr_Willis> odb|fidel:  dident notice many yesterday. I tend to update at 8:00 AM my time every day
<Dr_Willis> day befor that. there was a bunch also.
<odb|fidel> hehe
<Dr_Willis> saw some web site that had a 'graph'/timelike of how the last beta happened also.
<odb|fidel> its nice to see the changes in software-center now
<odb|fidel> i like the apt-history idea
<Dr_Willis> it seems that many of my 'terminals' still get TERM set to 'dumb'
<Dr_Willis> Software center has the fonts messed up for me.. let me check again.
<Dr_Willis> yep - still messed up
<odb|fidel> well - not using it usually - as cli/apt does the job well enough. But the history-idea is nice
<Dr_Willis> The bottom 20% or so of  the description is cut off.
<odb|fidel> hehe - its broken on my netbook too - clicks inside software-center dont act as clicks
<methril_work> hi!!
<odb|fidel> or arent interpreted as clicks
<Dr_Willis> one of the many little thingsd that need worked on.
<methril_work> why is kde-fulll blocking? i see kde-minimal and kdebase block the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> but since its not a LTS release.. i bet they will sort of rush it..
<methril_work> it's safe to upgrade removing this packages?
<odb|fidel> methril_work: as long as you dont use KDE it *should* be safe to remove any kde-related paket
<odb|fidel> *package*
<methril_work> well, i use kde apps
<methril_work> i only want to know what is the proper upgrade steps (i some problems in the past forcing the upgrade)
<Dr_Willis> try a dist-upgrade? or a normal upgrade?
<methril_work> normal upgrade dos not upgrade
<methril_work> dist-upgrade does the magic
<Dr_Willis> I always do a dist-upgrade while betatesting. :)  seems to slap things into shape better.
<Pr070cal> is nvidia glx working ???
<Dr_Willis> Pr070cal:  nvidia works fine on my 2 nvidia machines.
<Dr_Willis> 360M and 8800tgsxxx
<Pr070cal> oh
<Pr070cal> not sure why mine isnt working
<Dr_Willis> yoru video card is?
<Pr070cal> i got 8400 gs
<Pr070cal> are you using nvidia-glx-185 ?
<Dr_Willis> Theres been some issues with the older driver versions ive heard.. but not seen any specifics
<methril_work> well, then i'll wait to get RC :)
<Dr_Willis> Driver Version friom Nvidia-settings --> 260.19.06
<Pr070cal> i get no signal after reboot but if i edit xorg.conf and enter 800x600 it hangs before login screen
<Pr070cal> dmesg outputs no error
<Dr_Willis> You tried it with no xorg.conf at all>
<Dr_Willis> ?
<Pr070cal> no
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, are you using a vaio?
<Pr070cal> no desktop
<Dr_Willis> also theres a 'text' option that disables plymouth and other things that cause issues with the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> !text
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what was that factoid
<Pr070cal> i removed nouvo drivers
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, does your xorg.conf have the customedid option?
<Pr070cal> no dpms
<bjsnider> what?
<Pr070cal> oh i remeber something about that way back
<Dr_Willis> Pr070cal:  move xorg.conf to some other fillename try it with NO xorg.conf at all.
<bjsnider> no, don't do that
<bjsnider> pastebin your xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> The nvidia drivers here dont need a xorg.conf. Unless im enabling twinview.
<bjsnider> yes they do
<Dr_Willis> ill look on my laptop.. but im rpetty sure it dosent.
<Dr_Willis> this box is dual head.. so its got one.
<Dr_Willis> even with twinview enabled on nvidia . My xorg.conf is rather minimal - let me pastebin them. perhaps theres some examples/differances you can tell Pr070cal
<Dr_Willis> Single monitor - xorg.conf for my 8800tgxsss desktop machine --> http://pastebin.com/tvqC31s5
<ashfaq> Will someone help me with a problem in 10.10 pl
<sam12345> explain the problem
<Dr_Willis> and the problem is.....
<ashfaq>  well I installed vlc and acetone iso but now a problem has crept up, when ever I click places for home folder or dowload folder either vlc, or acetone opens up instead of the targeted folder
<ashfaq>  Why should this be how could this be corrected! Can someone help?
<ashfaq> <sam12345> you got it?
<Dr_Willis> Your folders 'default' program  is some how set to be vlc, or acetone.
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> How to correct this? Pl help
<Dr_Willis> right click on a folder, open with other application.....   select 'open folder'
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> Just' open folder'
<Dr_Willis> 'open folder' is the programs name in the list of programs
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> I tried, when I right clicked "acetone is starting
<Dr_Willis> Right clickiong on a folder icon . should be pulling up a menu item...
<ashfaq> Nothing! the process of starting is initiated for acetone, even on ntfs win7 folders
<Dr_Willis> No idea then.. you got somthing really goofed if right clicking on a folder is the same as double clicking on it.
<Dr_Willis> lets see if i can replicate the  bug.
<ashfaq> yeah that is what is happening!
<ashfaq> Check out pl. I am waiting
<Dr_Willis> installed acetoneiso tool. had no issues, I see no problems
<ashfaq> Try opening an ISO file with acetone, I did that, after that it started
<Dr_Willis> I did, it worked..
<ashfaq> May be their is some command line for making the default file opening management live again!
<Dr_Willis> I notice that acetoneiso has NOT been added to the default 'open with' list for an iso file. i have to tell it to do so manually
<ashfaq> In my case it got it done and now is unable to change in any option visible to newbee like me
<Dr_Willis> then afer that - it is aded to the 'open with' submenu
<Dr_Willis> sounds to me like you right clicked on a folder, selected open with.... selected acetone and left the 'make this the default' check marked.
<Dr_Willis> a RIGHT click on a folder should be pulling up a menu of several dozen items. Not launching a program
<Dr_Willis> You can also set the default 'program' for folders to be 'open folder' with the Ubuntu-tweak tool.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Dr_Willis> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.6/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.6-1_all.deb
<ashfaq> I tried another way too, I removed acetone, than it started with vlc, I removed that too, than for a brief time it worked normally, I thought the problem got resolved so installed these two programs back and it started again
<Dr_Willis> You need to tell it to use 'open folder' as the default application.
<Dr_Willis> Otherwise it just goes down the list of 'apps' it has saved as ones you have used to open a folder with, in the past.
<ashfaq> so the solution is the web site you mentioned above?
<ashfaq> I am installing ubuntu tweak now, tell me how to do it
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak has a section to change default apps.. that has nothing to do with why your RIGHT mouse button is launching  a program.
<Dr_Willis> so ive no idea on why you cant just right clcik on a folder, and fix it that way.
<ashfaq> I will check it and come back, now that the tweak has been installed, lets see, by the way thanks for the idea, let me try
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak --> File Type manager --> select (ALL catatory)
<Dr_Willis> File Type of 'folder' is set to be 'Open Folder'
<ashfaq> okay, Thanks let me check
<Dr_Willis> The Context menus are getting WAY too cluttereed these days...
<Dr_Willis> woohoo.. ui found a 'hide the ribbon' setting :) perhaps that removes that silly info ribon at the top of some folders..
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> Was that for me
<Dr_Willis> ever notice in the Ubuntu One Folder the ribon at the top?
<ashfaq> I had never opened this folder buntu 1 until now intentionally, but we can check it you want me to click that one
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. UbuntuOmne seems totally broken for me now.. Joys.
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> Whats happening?
<Dr_Willis> Playing with settings here.. :)   and trying to figure out how to trim out this RIght Click Menu. thats taking up 98% of my Monitors height.
<Dr_Willis> On  a netbook i bet it would be 2 screens tall.
<ashfaq> I see, you using 10.10
<knittl> why is bzr held back?
<Dr_Willis> ashfaq: yes. this is the 10.10 channel.. unless i got confused and changed channels again...
 * Dr_Willis looks
<Dr_Willis> knittl:  i dident see it held back here today
<knittl> Dr_Willis: conflits with bzr-svn and bzrtools somehow
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> yeah I forgot? I cant find what you asked me check in tweaks?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak --> File Type manager --> select (ALL catatory)
<Dr_Willis> File Type of 'folder' is set to be 'Open Folder'
<knittl> bzr-gtk bzr-svn and bzrtools will be removed
<knittl> bzr will be upgraded
<phoenix_> anyone tried btrfs
<patdk-wk> ya, been running btrfs for almost 5 months
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: how do you feel about thge performance. is compression enabled?
<Pici> knittl: Is this a new upgrade to 10.10?
<patdk-wk> yes, I have compression enabled
<knittl> Pici: no
<knittl> i upgraded shortly after 10.04
<patdk-wk> I can't tell any performance difference
<Pici> knittl: I ask because the bzr package in Maverick was last updated 9 weeks ago.
<knittl> it's held back for quite some time now, though it hasn'- been 9 weeks
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: i thin the new version is not optimised yet
<knittl> 2 maybe
<Pici> knittl: Weeks?
<knittl> Pici: yeah
<patdk-wk> phoenix_, what are you talking about?
<knittl> or maybe only one. i cannot really remember
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: btrfs
<knittl> but now i want to upgrade :D
<patdk-wk> "i thin the new version is not optimised yet", I have no idea what you are talking about
<Pici> knittl: Can you pastebin the output of   apt-cache policy bzr bzr-gtk bzrtools
<patdk-wk> you just said that out of the blue
<knittl> Pici: http://paste2.org/p/1022034
<Pici> knittl: Well there you go.  You're using a ppa for your bzr package.
 * patdk-wk thinks it is optimized ok, if I don't notice a performance hit for compression, and random i/o
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: is the option to use btrfs available in ubiquity ?
<patdk-wk> what is ubiquity?
<knittl> Pici: um. yeah, now that you're saying …
<patdk-wk> I converted my setup before ubuntu supported it
<phoenix_> !ubiquity
<bazhang> phoenix_, debian-installer only iirc
<phoenix_> bazhang: what do you mean by only iirc
<bazhang> phoenix_, alternate cd , If I Recall Correctly
<bazhang> ie Not the live cd (ubiquity)
<patdk-wk> oh heh, livecd, I never use that
<bazhang> ubiquity is that
<patdk-wk> I just pxeboot and use a local mirror
<phoenix_> will it be availabe in ubiquity in the full release
<phoenix_> bazhang: will it be availabe in ubiquity in the full release
<bazhang> phoenix_, no idea, doubt it.
<patdk-wk> by full release you mean, 12.04?
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: 10.10
<patdk-wk> won't be in 10.10 :)
<phoenix_> patdk-wk: :(
<patdk-wk> you can easily do it yourself using the livecd though
<phoenix_> after forking of the open office project , i feel bad about oracle. i am afraid id the same may happen to the btrfs project
<spine55> has anyone had to fix issues with pulseaudio pulseaudio[1545]: ratelimit.c: 3 events suppressed
<volodya> spine55: I get those sometimes, does not seem to cause any actual problems
<spine55> volodya: well I don't have sound anymore :(
<volodya> spine55: I'd imagine that's unrelated
<spine55> volodya: ok
<SaRy> spine55, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<SaRy> spine55, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Ken8521> the isntaller on 10.10... it's not quite as good as 10.04, but it's not to bad
<bazhang> debian-installer worked great here
<Ken8521> but if you've installed Linux before, you'll probably have no problem
<Ken8521> bazhang, only thing i don't like about it(and it dind't bother me, but I've gotten quite a few messages from friends installing it)..
<Ken8521> is whe you come to the partition stage
<Ken8521> you get two options.. take over the whole drive, or "advanced"..
<bazhang> well I installed early beta, so always a risk
<Ken8521> there is no "guided" option anymore... that i can see
<bazhang> ie the alternate cd
<bazhang> you seem to be referring the live cd
<Ken8521> yeah, i was talking about the GUI installer... liek i said, didn't bother me, cuz i always used advanced anyway..
<Ken8521> yup i am
<moonunit> ken
<moonunit> ok
<moonunit> im gonna explain my whole problem
<Ken8521> shoot
 * patdk-wk blames btrfs compression for why I can only get a 11.9s boot time, and nothing faster :(
<moonunit> im pretty new to linux
<patdk-wk> cpu sits at 100% usage from 3s to 12s
<patdk-wk> using an E8600
<moonunit> i need to install unbuntu, you recomend 10.4?  but i want to dual boot it.
<Ken8521> moonunit, dual booting is not the issue.
<Ken8521> it's not hard to set up.
<moonunit> when i tired that with crunch i somehow corrupted windows files
<Ken8521> ok... is windows owrking now?
<moonunit> nand can nolonger go to windows
<moonunit> no
<Ken8521> ok.
<bazhang> moonunit, this has nothing to with crunchbang
<Ken8521> what's happening, grub error?
<moonunit> i know
<moonunit> but i want to know how to correctly set up a partion
<bazhang> so why mention it
<moonunit> or install in a certin area
<moonunit> before i go download 10.5
<moonunit> 4
<bazhang> !install > moonunit
<Ken8521> moonunit, join me in /join #ken8521
<ubottu> moonunit, please see my private message
<bazhang> !dualboot > moonunit
<bazhang> moonunit, you just said you were going for 10.10
<raymondjtoth2> hi can i use Mesa 3D GL driver for my intel if so how i get them
<raymondjtoth2> im on alpha
<bazhang> raymondjtoth2, alpha?
<bazhang> its four days from final release
<raymondjtoth2> bazhang yes 10 10 the new one in beta i think called now
<raymondjtoth2> bazhang havnt been here long time
<raymondjtoth2> can i use bazhang the Mesa 3D GL driver for my intel graphic
<raymondjtoth2> if so how i install them
<raymondjtoth2> bazhang can yiu help me out
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth2, no idea, I have nvidia
<raymondjtoth2> sary whats that
<raymondjtoth2> any one good with intel cards?
<raymondjtoth2> can help me a sec
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<patdk-wk> hmm, intel cards, what would that be?
<patdk-wk> network? wifi? memory? flash? ......
<Ken8521> sound..
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> 1 in a gazillion
<Ken8521> graphics
<patdk-wk> I guess you could technically call a motherboard a card, just a large one :)
<Ken8521> lol
<patdk-wk> but the blade ones are small :)
<patdk-wk> and technically cards :)
<raymondjtoth2> ken how i get the newer Mesa 3D GL driver for intel grphic cards in 10 10 is there easy way to do it
<raymondjtoth2> like auto installer
<Ken8521> raymondjtoth2, i really don't know.. i just use the default driver on my intel system, it works fine
<raymondjtoth2> ken im loking for 3d one
<raymondjtoth2> what 3d intel graphoc driver are there for 1010 ubuntu
<raymondjtoth2> any one know how to install new Mesa 3D GL driver for intel grphic card?
<raymondjtoth2> the easy way
<raymondjtoth2> i dont know conpiling yet
<raymondjtoth2> want to get new one out by them
<phil_> hey guys. I'd like to add a wine application to the launcher bar in netbook remix 10.10 - is this doable? I can't seem to figure out a way to create custom launchers
<raymondjtoth2> any one?
<Pr070cal> anyone know how to fix nvidia glx
<Pr070cal> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1562450
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, if you're not going to provide me with the information i ask for, then no
<Pr070cal> bjsnider: what info do you need ?
<Pr070cal> i dont use custom edid but think i may need to use it to detect resolutions
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, i need your xorg.conf, your exact hardware and what driver you're trying to use
<Pr070cal> bjsnider: http://pastebin.ca/1955656
<raymondjtoth2> guess dead room
<Pr070cal> 8400 gs, nvidia-glx-185
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, did that card work with the previous nvidia driver, until a cuple of days ago?
<Pr070cal> it worked with 10.04
<sunshinepants> digging the maverick
<Pr070cal> but not since clean 64-bit 10.10
<bjsnider> when did you install maverick?
<Pr070cal> 32-bit 10.04 previous
<Pr070cal> 2days ago
<bjsnider> alright run these commands: dkms status
<sunshinepants> i've got it on a dell latitude d830, alienware m11x, and a white box with a new(ish) gigabyte mb
<Pr070cal> nvidia-current, 260.19.06, 2.6.35-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> now uname -r
<Pr070cal> 2.6.35-22-generic
<bjsnider> i'll bbl to continue
<Pr070cal> bjsnider: bbl ?
<Pr070cal> bjsnider: oh be back later
<raymondjtoth2> any one know how to install Mesa 3D GL driver for intel graphic
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<raymondjtoth2> in 1010 ubuntu
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<raymondjtoth2> any one
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: i've got it with libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-dri, and libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<raymondjtoth2> subshinepants how i install it
<raymondjtoth2> i ne er did conpiling befor
<raymondjtoth2> sunshinepants i never did conpiling how i install it
<raymondjtoth2> and run it
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: sorry i can't get into that much depth here
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: you should be able to apt-get install all of those
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: or synaptic
<raymondjtoth2> ok once do how i run it
<raymondjtoth2> will install it
<sunshinepants> open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: you should probably be using 10.4..
<raymondjtoth2> i love 1010 just doont know conpiling well
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: no compilation is required, so problem solved there..
<raymondjtoth2> sunshine i didnt have this libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<raymondjtoth2> sunshine how i switch to mesa driver and tell linux to use it now
<raymondjtoth2> what i do
<sunshinepants> raymondjtoth2: nothing as far as i know.  you should be able to restart gdm or your client and it should work
<raymondjtoth2> how i restart gdm
<raymondjtoth2> never did that one befor
<philsf> raymondjtoth2, just logout and login again
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<Pr070cal> bjsnider: seems as though xorg.conf doesnt affect the resolution somthing is overiding, i changed xorg.conf back to use nv driver from nvidia and left the only resolution 1024x768 but machince booted to 1366x768 same resolution when i fist installed
<raymondjtoth2> sunshine made it faster
<sunshinepants> yep, you're good to go raymondjtoth2
<Pr070cal> [ 14174.983] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<Pr070cal> [ 14174.984] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<dajhorn> Pr070cal: Use xrand to verify that the resolution is actually 1366x768.   The driver is more likely to choose 1360x768 or 1368x768.
<IdleOne> What happened to the Software Sources in the menu? seems like it was removed
<Ken8521> IdleOne, you can add it back.. right click menu, edit menu, go down to admin
<IdleOne> Ken8521: thanks. I should of checked that first :)
<Ken8521> :).. it got me to
<penguin42> IdleOne: It's also on Ubuntu Software Centre->Edit menu
<IdleOne> penguin42: yeah, can get to it from Update manager > Settings also
<IdleOne> just used to seeing it there
<penguin42> It probably didn't deserve a slot of it's own
<IdleOne> my normal mirror is 404 :/
<Prez00> so what's the word, this thing looking good?
<Prez00> I've been very happy with 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> Seems the printer driver for my Canon ip6600D is not printing 'black'  Just the colors..
<philinux> Who likes the new Font
<donri> I do!
<penguin42> philinux: Mostly yes; not too sure about bold
<sam12345> hi everybody.
<donri> Or the lack of a monospace. But Liberation Mono goes well with it.
<Dr_Willis> I used it for my Rummage Sale Signs.. :P
<sam12345> Good evening penguin42, i've tried to send a mail to AsRock for bug #605686. Maybe they answer me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<penguin42> sam12345: Oh I'd be interested in your reply
<sam12345> i've linked in the email the launchpad page of the bug and this link: http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/10/24/24
<sam12345> aka the patch for the kernel to add the paramenter intremap=nosid
<sam12345> maybe you can send you too to asrock the problem, if you want
<izardstreet> i upgraded to 10.10 and now my gnome-volume-control-applet won't autostart
<sam12345> izardstreet: give an error?
<izardstreet> how do i check for error
<sunshinepants> izardstreet: i think you're missing gnome-media package.. i had something similar
<izardstreet> it will start when i enter gnome-volume-control-applet in the terminal
<sunshinepants> oh nm
<penguin42> sam12345: That patch is in 2.6.36; did you see my nasty patch in the bug that turns off remapping later?
<izardstreet> gnome-volume-control-applet
<penguin42> izardstreet: These days it tends to use indicator-sound-service
<izardstreet> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound-service
<izardstreet> ?
<sam12345> yeah. only a look. for now my hardisk with linux it's TFU (Totally Fuc**d Up)
<penguin42> izardstreet: Should already have it; /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<izardstreet> penguin42: sorry i'm a noob. what do i do with indicator-sound-service
<penguin42> izardstreet: it should already be running, but if not try running /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service and you should have a volume control
<trism> izardstreet: gnome-volume-control-applet hasn't been default since karmic, if you want it instead of indicator-sound, you need to add it back to System/Preferences/Startup Applications (where it was in karmic)
<sam12345> penguin42: but the patch that i've linked is it only present in 2.6.36, so i must upgrade manually the kernel in ubuntu 10.10 right?
<trism> izardstreet: otherwise make sure indicator-sound is installed, and add the indicator applet to your panel if it isn't there
<penguin42> sam12345: Yeh
<penguin42> sam12345: You could use the mainline kernel-ppa - havign said that I'm not sure that gains that much over the nointremap
<izardstreet> indicator sound is installed
<izardstreet> how do i add the applet
<trism> izardstreet: right click the panel, add to panel, scroll down to the indicator applet
<izardstreet> i did that and all it added was an applet with my username and accounts
<sam12345> but this user write: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/605686/comments/13 it say that nointremap is more dangerous than a nosid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure" [Undecided,New]
<trism> izardstreet: there are two, not indicator applet session, just indicator applet
<trism> izardstreet: they are awkwardly named, I agree
<izardstreet> agreed trism.
<izardstreet> thank you guys, that did it. appreciated.
<tmzt_> anyone having issues with empathy freezing?
<penguin42> sam12345: Yeh I'm not sure that it is less dangerous, it just removes less features - he was saying my patch was dangerous (but it worked!)
<sam12345> i hope to find a new harddisk, until now i can't try. now i'm on Windows 7
<izardstreet> i hope i'm not annoying anyone but could someone also help me restore the Rhythmbox systray applet that disappeared when i upgraded
<izardstreet> oh in 10.10 was the rhythmbox applet combined with the indicator applet
<Ken8521> sam12345, why do you nee da new hard drive?
<Ken8521> izardstreet, i think so
<sam12345> metallic sound and then puff
<sam12345> maybe i could set up a virtual machine, too
<Ken8521> sam12345, if the hard drive is bad, how are you on 7?
<sam12345> another drive. 2 hard drives.
<Ken8521> sam12345, so just partition it and use ubuntu w/ it
<Assid> heya
<ShackJack> Hey all - just wondering what kind of feedback there was regarding the new Unity interface on the Netbook Edition? I'm not really loving it myself so far (but trying to give it a chance!) - didn't know if I was in the minority on that position :-)
<seemawn> hi
<rusivi> seemawn: yeah I am running Maverick native on my laptop. Minimal issues.
<seemawn> rusivi: what are these issues?
<rusivi> Well I briefly had a Ubuntu Software Center install issue that was fixed with updating it.
<BluesKaj> any upgrades to onboard graphics ati drivers like the x200m , which I have on this older pc ?
<rusivi> seemawn: No deal breaker problems.
<rusivi> seemawn: If I was in a production environment I would be more cautious and stick with Lucid of course.
<seemawn> rusivi: do you have by accident newer hardware?
<rusivi> seemawn: I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5934
<seemawn> which processor?\
<BluesKaj> or should I even bother trying to run 10.10 on this machine ?
<seemawn> rusivi: i check the laptop specs in google.
<seemawn> thx!
<rusivi> I got it via Toshiba Direct
<rusivi> I liked it better b/c it has Atheros WLAN chipset (I want to avoid Broadcom at all costs for now).
<bullgard4> I have made a OO.o form. Using »Record Search« > Where to Search > Single field allows me to select one of all created fields but one. Instead, another field name doubles. How to fix that?
<rusivi> !ooo | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<bullgard4> rusivi: I have put here a specific question. Why do you respond with generalities?
<rusivi> bullgard4: Your question is better served in channel #openoffice.org
<rusivi> :)
<bullgard4> rusivi: No sir. It is not served there at all. I have put this question there before, and there has been no response to it.
<bullgard4> rusivi: Yes, I am using Base.
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> Just upgraded to maverick I had Netbook Remix
<effie_jayx> KNetworkManager is not around
<effie_jayx> and I can't manage my connections
<effie_jayx> in kubuntu
<effie_jayx> I tried to enable the icons to be shown in the system tray
<effie_jayx> but they are all disabled and I click on a button to enable editing and nothng happens
<michaelsa> I just upgraded to maverick via update-manager, and the keyboard indicator is just an icon of a keyboard, with no indication whatsoever of the current layout. any way to fix this?
<effie_jayx> michaelsa: I lost knetworkmanager
<effie_jayx> michaelsa: let me check keyboard
<yofel> effie_jayx: first unlock the widgets on the desktop and then try to add them again, the unlock button in the menu is somewhat odd
<effie_jayx> yofel: I see it, but it does nothing
<effie_jayx> or so it seems like
<yofel> hm, I used the network plasmoid in the tray which works fine here
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 284 kB
<effie_jayx> yofel: just added it
<effie_jayx> it is not in the notification area though
<effie_jayx> I wonder if this is a bug
<effie_jayx> no it is not
<effie_jayx> just unlocked it like you said
<effie_jayx> and I was able to add it
<effie_jayx> michaelsa: I add it, and It only says ES
<effie_jayx> right click bring Spanish
<effie_jayx> though I have three languages
<michaelsa> effie_jayx: just now I removed the indicator applet and re-added it and it works fine again
<michaelsa> but it sounded like you're on kde? I'm on gnome. might be a totally different thing.
<effie_jayx> michaelsa: ahh sorry, I had issues with plasmoids
<michaelsa> effie_jayx: good luck then :)
<michaelsa> i'm off
<juk> can anyone pastebin his default /usr/share/evolution/signature.py script?
<IdleOne> juk: you are running 10.10?
<IdleOne> errr
<Lowwe> I have no internet connnection in 10.10, are the drivers supposed to be installed auto?
<IdleOne> let me just crosspost all over freenode and sooner or later someone will answer me
 * BluesKaj installs kubuntu maverick as we speak ...waits for the install to finish with nothing broken
<IdleOne> Lowwe: what card?
<IdleOne> Lowwe: normally they are installed yes
<Lowwe> It's onboard on an HP
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, what kind of connection , ethernet or wifi?
<Lowwe> Wired
<bekks> hi
<bekks> someone please can clue me to a guide on how to configure/use the EC2 cloud install of Maverick?
<Lowwe> I'm in the network connections window, can't apply anything either. It asks for authentication. I enter my password I made in the OS setup and it doesn't work, Also changed password to root and tried the root pass, no work.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, rather than use Network manager in gnome or kde , I recomend this for wired ethernet, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Lowwe> Alright, I'll give it a looksy
<swex_> bekks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBajLxeKqoY
<bekks> swex_: thank you :)
<bekks> swex_: i still havent got the "idea" behind the "cloud" - is there some good short explanation on what it actually is, and how to use it - without marketing buzzwords? :)
<swex_> bekks, have no time just read wikipedia cloud computing article
<bekks> ok
<BluesKaj> bekks, it's just using data/apps on internet servers ,running them in a broswer or other internet app
<bekks> BluesKaj: so, lets say having three servers, each for one app, like webserver, database server and storage server - i would create a cloud with this three servers, and then just could switch one app to another server in the cloud?
<BluesKaj> well, bekks I suppose if you want to serve as a cloud source , yes
<Lowwe> Blueskaj: I changed my interfaces to static and restarted. Still no connection - The internet connection symbol at the top disapeared as well
<bekks> BluesKaj: What exactly does "to serve as a cloud source" mean?
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, remove network manager , whichever one you use in gnome or kde
<bekks> BluesKaj: I dont want to publish all that to some Amazon servers which i do not know :)
<Lowwe> How? Sorry don't know a ton about linux, just a little bit
<BluesKaj> to serve data and apps and a webpage to the internet , bekks
<bekks> BluesKaj: I just want it to serve in a closed infrastructure.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, ok open a terminal , type , sudo dhclient
<Lowwe> Trying to send packets, says network is down
<BluesKaj> bekks, on a LAN , then you're just setting up a server...the so called cloud is a fancy ethereal name for internet computing.
<Lowwe> No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persisten database - sleeping.
<bekks> BluesKaj: Well, what is this then? http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<rusivi> bekks: Cloud is a somewhat, loosely used marketing term for redundant clustering, anytime internet availability, multi-platform accessible, etc.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, in the terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bekks> rusivi: but it does not mean i have to connect to the amazon cloud whatever stuff?
<rusivi> bekks: No. If you want to setup a personal, non-Amazon cloud your free to do so.
<BluesKaj> bekks, if you want to discuss defintions then go to cloud computing or whatever the chat is called ., this ubuntu support
<Lowwe> Did it. Another thing... the router doesn't recognize that it's connected. Lights aren't on for it
<bekks> BluesKaj: I just want to learn on how to use the Cloud installation option of Maverick - I'm sory for firing up a discussion about the terms at all.
<bekks> rusivi: thank you :)
<rusivi> bekks: Nothing to be sorry about, we are all just working it out together. Eucalyptus may offer what your looking for.
<BluesKaj> bekks, don't know about that option , I just installed maverick an hr ago
<bekks> BluesKaj: it is the second option on the server cd :)
<rusivi> bekks: More information on Eucalyptus may be found at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Eucalyptus
<BluesKaj> bekks, I did a net install
<BluesKaj> upgrade
<bekks> rusivi: that is pretty "old" i guess? It is pointing to 9.04/9.10?
<rusivi> bekks: It does need to be updated, yet may provided valuable information for a more current release.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, check the ethernet connection on the pc, it should be active , then try route in the terminal
<bekks> rusivi: ah ok
<Lowwe> I just did - the light flashes green in the back of the PC for a second, but the router still doesn't recognize it. It's weird because it was JUST downloading all the packages for ubuntu in the install... But doesn't work when it's done
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, did you remove network manager?
<Lowwe> Not yet, I asked how - Not very experienced with linux
<bekks> rusivi: using a private cloud, i basically do not want a walrus, i guess? all i want is a "storage node" like in a SAN (i dont know whether this comparison is valid at all)
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, which desktop, gnome or kde
<LBo> Anyone else having problems with vino-server on 10.10? It doesn't start
<Lowwe> I figured it out, it's in the software center - it's removed
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, pastebin the output in the terminal from ifconfig
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, sorry, type ifconfig in the terminal , copy and paste the output if any in pastebin
<Lowwe> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk27/octayn911/1006001548.jpg
<LBo> When I start vino-server manually I get a: received signal 11, exiting
<bekks> rusivi: any hints?
<rusivi> bekks: It depends on your application. If you just want to backup info for personal use, your best bet is to buy a economy external HDD and plug-n-play.
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, sudo dhclient eth0
<bekks> rusivi: well, i wanted to try to run a virtual machine on a cloud, providing a simple webpage and some space for storage.
<rusivi> bekks: If your looking to perform cloud services for others, Citrix tends to be the vendor dejoure for this.
<clarezoe> hi, I cannot extend my desktop to my external monitor after upgrated to 10.10. I don't know where to start troubleshooting, anyone can give me a hand?
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, pls use pastebin , photobucket isn't really great for text
<BluesKaj> brb
<bekks> rusivi: i just want a UEC for learning purposes wether it provides capabilities which could be useful for company needs or customer needs.
<LBo> Does anyone know what's the status of GDM multiseat in 10.10?
<Mouldy_Punk> Hey guys. I've just installed netbook remix 10.10 on my acer aspire one and so far so good except one little thing. The battery notification icon didn't appear at all until I set it to always show. Now it thinks my netbook's always plugged in, even when it's not. The screen dims when it's unplugged, so it would seem the OS knows when it's being unplugged.
<Mouldy_Punk> This (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400322) thread sums up my problem exactly but unfortunately has no posted solution
<phil42> hello fellow maverick users  (maverick x86_64 diskless)
<phil42> (rc)
<alexandre> allo
<luftikuss> LBo Me too.
<bekks> Geez, i have my first cloud running :)
<phil42> how many nodes?
<bekks> first cloud - one node at all. currently installing a second one :)
<bekks> I'm just SO proud :D
 * phil42 smiles :)
<bekks> the next step is to have both nodes in one cloud - small steps, one by one :)
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now I've lost my mic support
<phil42> the mixer comes up with all the devices hidden
<penguin42> phil42: Running diskless? With NFS?
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone
<penguin42> Hi there Bugs
<phil42> live toram
<penguin42> phil42: Ah OK; that's more normal :-)
<anon33_> is there a solution to the laptop's screen being unavailable (when connected to an external display) when resumed from hibernate/suspend?
<bekks> just to get the idea of the cloud - i have cluster controller, storage controller, node controller on one box. all i need on the other nodes is the node controller to provision space for something and everything else to "my cloud"?
<anon33_> current laptop is macbook pro
<kpoman> hi all !
<kpoman> guys do someone know how to get ati prop drivers working on 10.10 ?
<kpoman> is there any howto or work going on ?
<JanC> anybody else experienced problems with an intel gigabit nic (e1000e driver) only associating at 100 Mbit/s with a gigabit switch?  (judging from what google returns, this driver seems to have a history of similar problems for years now :-/ )
<JanC> kpoman: is your GPU supported?
<JanC> many older GPUs are supported by the open source drivers now, and not anymore by the closed source one
<BUGabundo> a few days ago, I run a tool that showed me the RPM speed of my disk
<BUGabundo> and now I can't recall which it was :(
<kpoman> JanC: yes, Ati FireGL 5250
<kpoman> JanC: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5250]
<penguin42> BUGabundo: hdparm --something?
<BUGabundo> syre, but what?
<BUGabundo> not i or I or t or T
<penguin42> BUGabundo: -I does it for me
<bekks> hdparm -i and google the exact disc :)
<penguin42> 'Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 7200'
<penguin42> wow, it has a WWN - I didn't know that
<BUGabundo> maybe it doesn't work oever e-sata
<BUGabundo> $ sudo hdparm  -iI /dev/sdb | grep Nominal
<BUGabundo>  returns nothing
<JackNocturne> help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9933049
<JanC> kpoman: I'm pretty sure that card isn't supported in the closed source drivers anymore, is anything wrong with the open source ones?
<kpoman> JanC: it was until catalyst 8.3 as I am seeing right now
<kpoman> can I just install catalyst 8.3 on 10.10 ?
<bekks> No.
<JanC> probably not, unless you also install an older Xorg and an older kernel  ;)
<JanC> kpoman: the open source drivers work fine in general
<kpoman> JanC: they work fine, however I want to game a bt
<kpoman> nexuiz etc..
<JanC> yeah, maybe still slower
<kpoman> oops
<duffydack> if you like a high powered fan
<kpoman> JanC: you think the opensource driver could handle an fps game ?
<JanC> kpoman: try it?
<kpoman> 520MB ;)
<JanC> probably depends on settings & such
<kpoman> aha
<kpoman> can I check on Xorg logs if it will run ? like grepping dri or whatever ?
<JanC> kpoman: it probably supports OpenGL 2.1 (or at least 1.4)
<kpoman> ok I will download then
<BUGabundo> 	Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 5900
<BUGabundo> funny only one of my 3 disks says the speed
<Marshall1528> buenass
<kpoman> another simple question
<kpoman> suppose I install a service under wine
<kpoman> how do I know the name of the service (for the net start command) ?
<rjhall> hi.  I have a ppt that when i open in openoffice causes X to die (on maverick)
<rjhall> all apps close - x restarts and i'm back at the login prompt.  Not good :(
<rjhall> where do i go for diagnosis/troubleshooting/bug reports?
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-07
<phil42> rjhall  that looks like one that should be sent to the ubuntu developers on launchpad
<penguin42> rjhall: Which graphics card?
<Marshall1528> buenassss
<Marshall1528> alguien me podria ayudar a sacarme una duda
<BUGabundo> !es > Marshall1528
<ubottu> Marshall1528, please see my private message
<rjhall> penguin42: hm.   it's a lenovo laptop. intel GMsomething.  let me look
<penguin42> rjhall: When it restarts, do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old that has some form of crash message at the bottom?
<Marshall1528> if they only speak Spanish but everywhere I send to this channel
<rjhall> penguin42: /var/log/messages says "agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset" which sounds about right
<penguin42> rjhall: OK, so is there a crash at the end of Xorg.0.log.old ?
<rjhall> penguin42: yes!
<penguin42> rjhall: So submit a bug by running ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rjhall> penguin42: well, tjhere's a backtrace from a segfault - i assume that counts ;)
<penguin42> rjhall: Are you running Desktop effects?
<rjhall> penguin42: yes.
<penguin42> rjhall: I'd turn them off and see if it gets more stable
<Marshall1528> I have a question about Ubuntu 10.10 where I could help
<penguin42> Marshall1528: What's the question
<Marshall1528> 10.4 ubuntu had to update and turn on my pc says Lubuntu
<rjhall> penguin42: and lose out on those wobbly windows?   You're not serious? ;)
<penguin42> rjhall: Well of course they should wobble happily, but hey it's normally 3d that's a problem
<Marshall1528> ??
<rjhall> penguin42: fwiw i didn't have that problem with lucid
<rjhall> although the ppt has changed i guess...
<penguin42> rjhall: Yeh but it still shouldn't break; it sounds like a bug in the xserver though if it's crashing; the other alternative to turning your wobbly windows off is to try the xorg-edgers packages, they're bleeding edge X packages that may have more or less, or at least different bugs
<rjhall> wow those automated bug reports contain a LOT of info.
<Marshall1528> helppp
<rjhall> while i'm here - is there anyway to force my /left/ monitor to be the one with the menu  bar?  Eveytime i login i have to xrandr from shell which is a minor annoyance
<Marshall1528> someone could help me
<rjhall> Marshall1528: what's your question?
<Marshall1528> 10.4 ubuntu had to update and turn on my pc says Lubuntu
<Marshall1528> ???
<shcherbak> turn on?
<rjhall> that's not really a question.
<Marshall1528> yes
<penguin42> Marshall1528: Do you have some lubuntu stuff installed as well?
<Marshall1528> nop
<penguin42> Marshall1528: My bet is that somewhere along the line you've installed one or two of the lubuntu packages; mine always says Kubuntu (well most places) and I've got Kubuntu, Ubuntu and some others installed
<caglar_> Hi, I encountered with a problem on new Maverick software
<caglar_> and need some help
<bazhang> caglar_, ask a question then
<Marshall1528> but not when I go to system on ubuntu tells me I have Ubuntu 10.10
<tmzt_> what is Lubuntu?
<bazhang> tmzt_, lxde and openbox
<caglar_> bazhang: I'm working on dell m1330, it works normal with maverick; however, when I insert a USB mouse the left click on the mouse and touchpad do not working.
<phil42> ubuntu with the lxde desktop software instead of gnove
<bazhang> !lubuntu> tmzt_
<ubottu> tmzt_, please see my private message
<penguin42> Marshall1528: The splash screens etc all get very messed up if you have bits of ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu installed - it seems pot luck as to which splash screen you get
<caglar_> is there anybody can help me?
<phil42> caglar_ i don't know  :(
<caglar_> I researched about it and I got that many people encountered that problem when they updated to a new release.
<Jordan_U> rjhall: IIRC (only have one monitor at the moment so I can't check) you can set that up in System > Preferences > Monitors.
<rjhall> Jordan_U: you can specify which is on the left, and which is the right - but the one on the right always gets the menubar.  you can't select 'primary'
<penguin42> rjhall: You can move the panel!
<rjhall> Jordan_U: so i do a "xrandr --output DVI1 --primary" after i boot, which switches the menu bar to the DVI monitor (rather than the VGA monitor)
<BUGabundo> fack..... HTC just added yet another day to my delivery date o Desire HD :(
<penguin42> rjhall: All-middle drag the panel to the other monitor, save the session and log out and in
<penguin42> (although panels have never been very good at remembering which one they're supposed to be on)
<rjhall> penguin42: I'll try that.  ... what is "save the session"?
<penguin42> rjhall: It might be set to do it automatically; system->preferences->Startup applications->Options->Remember currently running applications ; although actually for moving the panel it probably doesn't need it
<starnostar> should fsck be checking my disk every boot in 10.10 rc?
<sunshinepants> starnostar: that depends. yes if you have it configured that way in /etc/fstab or have used tune2fs -c 1 against the disk..  or it can happen if  you're filesystem is beyond the help of its standard options.. in which case i'd have a backup handy
<Jordan_U> starnostar: The most common reason that happens is that your hardware clock is broken, so every time you boot it's either been 60 years since the last check, or the last check was in the future. Both of which will trigger an fsck.
<starnostar> sunshinepants its a vanilla install of the new rc, didnt change anything
<starnostar> i was just worried it was a hardware problem
<starnostar> and THANK you guys for answering, havent even gotten a recignition that i exist in irc in the last 2 days
<starnostar> i guess ill first try and see if anything is wrong with my hardware clock, then reinstall on a new drive (got a ton of them lying around)
<tmzt_> anyone having issues with empathy being slow/unusable/grayed out?
<BluesKaj> using /etc/network/interfaces on 2 eth0 connected pcs ...however one doesn't auto connect , but the other does ...the nonconnecting pc has what seems to be called a dynamic /etc/resolv.conf, while the connected pc just has the run of the mill static resolv.conf ...any suggestions to fix the non auto connecting pc ?
<BluesKaj> I don't want to run sudo dhclient everytime I logon
<lubun2> how do you get the global menu in kubuntu netbook?
<simo_> need some debug suggestion on wireless on maverick
<simo_> my wireless is with low power 2/4 and my connection break expecially on torrent
<simo_> i need to reset the router i use a fixed ip no dhcp from router
<simo_> can be maverick with 10.04.1 was stable ?
<simo_> is there some kernel  net parameter i can try ...
<darthanubis> what happened to /etc/init.d/samba ?
<darthanubis> samba is installed but i can't find the cmd to restart the server from cmd line
<darthanubis> /etc/network/if-up.d/samba?
<Volkodav> service start
<darthanubis> is 10.10 on samba4 now?
<darthanubis> The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install samba4
<simo_> with net (upstart?) service startup can i still use sysv-rc-conf ?
<tensorpudding> after upgrading to maverick, banshee is suddenly really sluggish
<theverant> anyone have theories on why 10.10 doesn't shutdown properly on Macbook Pro?
<darthanubis> where is the samba bin?
<darthanubis> I can't start stop restart samba
<darthanubis> samba restart does nothing
<darthanubis> The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install samba4
<darthanubis> installing samba4 does not fix the issue
<tensorpudding> ugh, i wish there was one decent music player
<KukuNut> trying the UNE on VBox and said required driver for unity not available..what could that be?
<rusivi> tensorpudding: Amarok is the best music player I have used so far in Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> I refuse to use a KDE app, also Amarok has an awful UI
<SaRy> darthanubis, http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Main_Page
<anon33_> hello - i was wondering if there was any sort of fix for the display issue when using suspend/hibernate with an external display on a laptop
<rusivi> tensorpudding: hehe
<anon33_> the screen doesn't resume back on - using a macbook pro
<SaRy> anon33_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<darthanubis> SaRy, are you trying to say something because that does not address the issue of the default samba package not putting samba bin where it belongs, especially if saba did not change where they install their files
<darthanubis> If you don't have any answers a non reply I'm ok with
<tensorpudding> My ideal music player would probably be Banshee if it got over its awful bugs
<anon33_> SaRy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic#ExtMon did not solve my issue
<SaRy> darkdelusions, yeah , i am trying to say .. Google it.
<darthanubis> SaRy, you might want to read the Ubuntu CoC
<KukuNut> can'r run UNE in VBox?
<darthanubis> they frown HEAVILY upon "google it"
<SaRy> anon33_, i believe there is another Documentation for it .
<anon33_> SaRy: i've heard of this issue with other laptops, i have googled it, and have come upon nothing
<anon33_> that's why i'm querying the irc channel for additional help, not as a first response
<SaRy> aha , good luck.
<darthanubis> bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<SaRy> anon33_, Display to an external monitor ?
<anon33_> SaRy: no, have the laptop display wake up when resuming from hibernate/suspend when connected to an external display
<theverant> bah!
<theverant> this not restarting/shutting down thing is driving me crazy
<NameLess-js> hello, i need some help with removing the ubuntu entry from the boot loader
<darthanubis> samba and samb-common is installed
<darthanubis> are
<darthanubis> every release a samba adventure at least it aint pulse this time
<SaRy> NameLess-js, after an upgrade !
<NameLess-js> no, after uninstalling
<darthanubis> samba: unrecognized service
<SaRy> darthanubis, you installed samba package ..
<darthanubis> yup:(
<darthanubis> reinstalling all of it again
<SaRy> okay , then try  .. service smb start
<SaRy> or look in /etc/init.d
<SaRy> for the name of the script that starts the service.
<darthanubis> smb: unrecognized service
<SaRy> samba package has the samba deamon and service scripts.
<darthanubis> <SaRy> or look in /etc/init.d<<<<<<<first thing I did
<SaRy> Alright.
<SaRy> Maybe .. service samba start .
<SaRy> Maybe .. there is no smb script in /etc/init.d/ !
<SaRy> darthanubis, installed the "samba" and "smbfs" packages !
<darthanubis> !smbfs
<darthanubis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<darthanubis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<darthanubis> I don't even see that package in synaptic!
<darthanubis> what?
<darthanubis> there it is
<darthanubis> weird
<bjsnider> if it uses upstart it's going to be something like sudo service samba restart
<bjsnider> replacing "samba" with all the possibilities until one succeeds
<zetheroo> this is exciting ... 3days to go ... :)
<zetheroo> how are ppl going with the RC?
<darthanubis> great besides this
<zetheroo> any benefits to 10.04?
<darthanubis> new font loooks good
<darthanubis> not as fast as my deiban squeeze install but only slightly nad in some areas
<darthanubis> but this upstart jazz has bit me for the first time
<zetheroo> so what's the issue your having?
<darthanubis> I thought I'd find the samba bin on my pc somewhere but it is not where it used to be
<darthanubis> so I can not seem to restart the server
<SaRy> i tried to install Debian squeeze , i got the error :  failed to install GRUB boot loader !
<zetheroo> your running Ubuntu Server ...?
<darthanubis> restart smbd works
<darthanubis> no just ubuntu desktop
<zetheroo> darthanubis: oh ok
<darthanubis> 10.10
<zetheroo> darthanubis: and is samba working?
<zetheroo> darthanubis: shares and all?
<darthanubis> it was up til today when I attempted to add another share
<zetheroo> darthanubis: is this with a fresh install or upgrade?
<darthanubis> fresh
<zetheroo> wow
<zetheroo> this would be something which would definitely stop me from upgrading to 10.10 ... if samba is glitchy
<zetheroo> I need it too much
<bjsnider> samba works just fine
<zetheroo> bjsnider: good to hear ;)
<kion> I have an Nvidia GTX 260M card I installed Maverick Meerkat and it works fine, as soon as I upgrade to my vga driver from Nvidia, xorg starts missbehaving, it eats all my CPU !!!!
<zetheroo> kion: wrong driver?
<darthanubis> ok now I have one folder sharing but not another
<bjsnider> kion, which driver is that?
<kion> No I downloaded the exact driver from Nvidia
<darthanubis> this other folder that won't sahre has a bunch of windows named folders and files
<bjsnider> oh, here we go
<darthanubis> might that be causing a share issue?
<zetheroo> kion: why not use the one delivered by Ubuntu?
<kion> Nvidia-linux-x86_64-256.53.run
<lapion> kion, I thnk you should use driver delivere by packagemanager
<zetheroo> darthanubis: I don't think it should matter ... but try sharing a different folder ..
<kion> I guess it is not giving me 3d acceleration
<bjsnider> kion, the .run files are not compatible with ubuntu. the nvidia-current driver is the one you should use.
<zetheroo> kion: what lapion said ;)
<zetheroo> so besides new fonts ... and a slightly different default wallpaper ... is there anything else that's new with 10.10?
<kion> i will try thatone
<bjsnider> kion, uninstall the .run file by executing the file with --uninstall at the end
<lapion> kion, I do not know if you can uninstall the driver delivered by nvidia in the .run package..
<bjsnider> then use jockey to install the recommended driver
<lapion> zetheroo, kms has become more stable
<zetheroo> kion: I always use System>Administration>Hardware Drivers for that ... it's really great and easy
<bjsnider> and hope that along the way you haven't pooched your system
<zetheroo> lapion: kms?
<lapion> zetheroo, Kernel Mode Setting
<zetheroo> lapion: sounds cool ... could you say what that means for the average user?
<kion> zetheroo that's the way I uninstalled the Nvidia Driver  System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and clicked deactivate!!
<lapion> zetheroo, the new kernel driver that starts up the X-graphics mode setting at boot
<bjsnider> zetheroo, pretty boot screen, fast virtual console switching.
<bjsnider> in other words, who cares
<zetheroo> kion: I see ... well I use it to install Ubuntu's restricted drivers, ATI, Nvidia and Broadcom etc .. works great ..
<kion> let me try it right now
<zetheroo> lapion: ok thanks
<zetheroo> bjsnider: ha ...
<lapion> kion, why did you uninstall the ubuntu-delivered nvidia driver ?
<kion> It was not the Ubuntu-delivered one but the Nvidia driver I downloaded from their page
<kion> I guess it will make me reboot
<kion> and i will be back as soon as I install the Ubuntu-delivered (current version)
<lapion> kion, what made you (think you needed) to install the .run version ?
<kion> I thought that the latest driver right from Nvidia would be better and possibly more updated
<kion> taking full advantage of my harware
<bjsnider> the latest drivers will always be in the x-updates ppa as fast as possible
<lapion> kion, ubuntu not eq other Oses
<kion> I know
<kion> that's why I love having Ubuntu!!!
<kion> ok time has come up, I will reboot now, i will be back pretty soon
<kion> Ok seems it is working Fine now!!!
<kion> according to TOP xorg is doing 1% - 9% which seems fine
<kion> CPU
<lapion> can anyone tell me how to use kms on a i855 with the latest Xorg-core update ?
<Lowwe> Anyone have any idea why my wireless internet connection is sticking at (need authentication)?
<SaRy> using WPA , i guess ..
<SaRy> Lowwe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<reqem> ChogyDan?
<ChogyDan> reqem: post your question again, so anyone can help
<reqem> ok cool thanks. didn't see this.
<reqem> My laptop powered down in the middle of installing the 10.10 upgrade, is there anyway to fix it without erasing the HD and reinstalling? I have 10.04 LiveCD on a USB disk, btw.
<ChogyDan> reqem: so it not longer boots?
<reqem> ChogyDan: it boots, but does not allow me to login.
<ChogyDan> reqem: what about recovery mode?
<ChogyDan> you can use the livecd also, but then you have to chroot into the install.  It is easier if you can get to a terminal without the livecd
<reqem> yeah i dont think so. im kinda hesitant to try because it means reconfiguring my internet and everything if it doesnt work and i have to boot from the usb again.
<reqem> I tried following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523
<reqem> but it was updating properly. I don't have permission to some directories on the mounted drive.
<ChogyDan> reqem: yeah, those directions should work
<reqem> wasnt*
<ChogyDan> can you pastebin the errors?
<reqem> yeah one sec
<reqem> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/ztsJnRH9
<ChogyDan> reqem: I don't know how to fix it from a livecd, but if you reboot, those commands will work
<ChogyDan> at least that is what I did
<ChogyDan> it is getting hung up on dbus
<Fudge> hi guys, upgraded with do-release-upgrade from lucid and can not get gnome-orca to start. is this known?
<hifi> do-release-upgrade -d from maverick did not update grub classic
<Lowwe> Where do you edit runlevels in 10.10?
<Jordan_U> hifi: You mean the grub legacy menu.lst wasn't updated?
<hifi> yes
<hifi> also it seems my maverick can't shut down correctly, it hangs without any messages in the first TTY
<Jordan_U> hifi: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub"?
<hifi> oh, I ran update-grub and it fixed it
<hifi> update-grub just was not run during the upgrade process
<hifi> oh, and looks like networkmanager causes a soft lockup
<hifi> when I try to shutdown
<hifi> finally got a message from the kernel
<hifi> should've just upgraded few weeks ago to address these problems when there were still time to fix them
<hifi> so I get a BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [NetworkManager:697] when I try to shut down
<hifi> it hangs there printing the soft lockup message for networkmanager
<hifi> it's a thinkpad T23 with wlan and lan
<hifi> lan attached
<hifi> ok, if I just try to stop the networkmanager process it hangs
<Fudge> if anyone has upgraded could they just alt f2 run orca to tell me if its working. not sure if its maverick prob or my local system
<odb|fidel> Fudge: should orca be installed out of the box?
<Fudge> yes
<odb|fidel> mh - seems like i have it removed then while ago
<odb|fidel> talking about gnome-orca package?
<odb|fidel> the scriptable screen reader?
<odb|fidel> Fudge: so yes - it starts up here
<odb|fidel> displaying a small window with 4 buttons (prefs, quit, about,help)
<Fudge> yes thats it odb|fidel , thankyou so much
<diverse_izzue> my maverick started yesterday to hang on suspend. anyone else?
<bullgard4> diverse_izzue: Withz me not.
<bullgard4> -z
<chrisX> hey
<chrisX> i like the new fond of ubuntu maverick
<diverse_izzue> chrisX, so do I!
<chrisX> yaeh its realy nice
<diverse_izzue> chrisX, it gives Ubuntu more of a visual identity that sets it apart from the other OSs
<diverse_izzue> also, it just works beautifully as a UI font
<alvin> Am I the only one who doesn't like the font?
<tensorpudding> the font is possibly less clear than the old one
<tensorpudding> it also probably covers fewer glyphs
<DrGrov> Quick question about Ubuntu 10.04... Can I upgrade it easily to 10.10 when it arrives in 3 days? Do I need to do anything special to keep my /home partition?
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: Just open update-manager and it will tell you there's a new release and offer to upgrade.
<DrGrov> Jordan_U: Ok, will do. I will wait though the 3 days.
<DrGrov> Kind of hoping that 10.10 will make my minor 10.04 issues disappear.
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I'm trying to install sun java on Maverick, but it looks like I have a 'partner' repository missing from 'other sources'?  Can anyone help me install?
<mikebeecham> it's the 'official partner' repository I'm missing
<mikebeecham> hello?  anyone?
<alvin> mikebeecham: Just add it. Let's ask ubottu: !partner
<alvin> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<mikebeecham> thanks alvin...I now have the repository, but it didnt help me initial problem.  Thanks anyway
<vega-> sun java should be in there
<alvin> indeed: sun-java6-jre
<vega-> run apt-get update first
<mikebeecham> hi guys...yeah I just did that
<mikebeecham> in fact I now see all the java files in synaptic, but they all tell me that they "are not going to be installed"
<mikebeecham> tried apt-get and I'm told they are broken packages
<kth> hello guys - ive got same trouble using virtualbox on maverick - ive installed some vms under win7x64 exported them and tried to import under maverick (vbox versions are the same) but the machines still fail with VERR_VD_VMDK_INVALID_WRITE in log (but ive got write permission to the vmdk images)
<kth> anyone an idea how to fix ?
<TiK> that sucks
<TiK> no idea :(
<TiK> better asking the makers of virualbox imo
<kth> TiK: that really sucks because maverick is one of the first ubuntu system which is working on my pc ;) so ive to work on with the vms at win7 thats not good at all ;)
<TiK> i hear yah
<kth> TiK: it looks like http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=153745 - but there is sadly no answer to his question
<TiK> post another one :(
<TiK> ex[;ain your situation
<TiK> and hope for the bst
<TiK> best
<TiK> explain.. Ive had no troubles but I went from ubuntu -> ubuntu
<kth> TiK: (or using vmware) ;) some possible solution for a time
<kth> TiK: do you have exported/imported windows vms form ubuntu to ubuntu ? oder linux vms?
<TiK> ubuntu -> ubuntu never windows -> ubuntu
<TiK> buntu was always the host
<kth> TiK: but the vm was every time a linux? or also a windows ?
<TiK> also windows
<TiK> and openSUSEand fedora
<TiK> 1 is 7, 1 is xp for windows vm's
<kth> TiK: hm maybe ive to try to import the appliance (whole ms ad network) to vbox on ubuntu lucid on my laptop (i dont want to reinstall all vms)
<TiK> what I did
<TiK> was I never "imported"
<TiK> I just copied the .vmi
<TiK> in the HardDisk folder
<TiK> and then created a new VM
<TiK> and used the exsisting hrd drive
<TiK> try that
<kth> TiK: ive tried to export under windows and to just copy vmdk and create vms manually
<TiK> all you really need is the hard disk
<TiK> I think thats .vmi
<TiK> 1 sec
<TiK> vdi
<TiK> sory
<TiK> sory
<TiK> :P
<TiK> cant type
<kth> TiK: thats only so easy when you dont have any snapshots i remember or is that wrong ?
<TiK> what do you mean
<TiK> I don't have much experience with vbox
<TiK> i just ue it for kicks
<TiK> use
<TiK> ive ever used the snapshot feature
<TiK> never
<kth> TiK: i use snapshots so that i could go back when some installation or configuration is wrong
<TiK> well
<TiK> copying the hardrive in its current state is better than starting over no?
<kth> TiK: yes i dont want to copy the snapshots itself i only need the last state so maybe ive to merge down the snapshots in vbox on win export then and import then under linux
<TiK> computer as is = hard drive
<TiK> just get the image out of the HardDisks foolder
<TiK> put it on ubuntu
<TiK> and create a newVM
<TiK> select use exsisting hard drive
<TiK> instead of create
<TiK> and you are golden
<TiK> then you cn crete new snapshots
<TiK> create
<TiK> wll thas what I would do
<kth> TiK: right but at this time ive got some snapshots under win so that copying the vdi doesnt help much because the snapshots are incremental to the vdi state and without merge them down into vdi copy only the vdi will be just like the first state before the other snapshots
<TiK> no
<TiK> its the hard drive
<TiK> it would be like taking the hard drive out of 1 computer
<TiK> and putting it in another
<TiK> snapshots as I understand them just restore the state of the harddrive
<TiK> or something
<TiK> to get the current setup all you would have to do is copy the vdi
<kth> TiK: ah okay if thats true copy vdi is the best solution ^
<TiK> thats what I did when movin my winXP machine
<TiK> well acking it up before i formatted
<TiK> the only file I saved was the vdi
<TiK> and it was in the state that I left it
<TiK> as I said its like throwing away a computer, saving the harddisk and puting it in a new computer
<donri> What's up with defaulting the font size to 11pt?
<kth> TiK: well ok i just wanted to save configuration of the vms due to the some more complex network configuration but when ive to wait many hours to import/export reconfiguring is much faster
<TiK> best of luc
<TiK> k
<kth> TiK: thx for your ideas ;)
<TiK> donri: maybe you need glasses ;)
<TiK> kth np
<donri> Err what
<TiK> if you cant e 11pt
<TiK> see
<TiK> maybe yu need glasses heh
<donri> I think it's too big
<TiK> oh ok :P
<donri> :D
<TiK> it looks good at 1280x800
<donri> That's my res
<TiK> never really thought about it
<donri> 10pt is good IMO
<donri> Are you sure you're on 11pt?
<TiK> yep
<TiK> whatever is default
<donri> depends when you installed
<donri> I read 11pt *will be* the default in final maverick
<TiK> oh i installed months ago
<donri> You're probably on 10
<donri> pt
<donri> Check Appearance
<donri> Are you even using the Ubuntu font? :D
<TiK> my appicatin font is 11
<TiK> application
<TiK> there are a lot of font sizes
<TiK> some are 10 some are11
<TiK> whatevers default my friend
<TiK> anyway it doesnt affect much
<donri> What DPI?
<donri> (Click Details)
<TiK> ubuntu / sans
<TiK> oh ok
<TiK> for what?
<TiK> DPI is 96
<donri> On the fonts tab
<donri> OK me too
<TiK> looks dandy
<TiK> brb
<tukadafoonday> Hey people, Can anyone here tell me why Xchat struggles on my computer? when i scroll quickly the text does not run smoothly at all.
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, what version of ubuntu
<tukadafoonday> 10.10
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, what video card and driver, how installed
<donri> tukadafoonday: Not a solution but have you tried Smuxi?
<tukadafoonday> bazhang, I have a Nividia GST250M video card running the Nvidia drivers which Ubuntu recommended.
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, from hardware drivers, correct? what about without the proprietary drivers? are you using compiz, and have you tried it with compiz off
<tukadafoonday> donri, never tried that program, though it is not the issue...
<tukadafoonday> I am using compiz.. and no i have not tried it with compiz off.
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, and with the open source drivers?
<tukadafoonday> you mean the Neouv**** drivers?
<bazhang> work great here
<tukadafoonday> It should work great here to... It works fine with all other Distro's
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, first try with compiz off
<tukadafoonday> I will try and install the drivers which i have downloaded previously
<bazhang> tukadafoonday, install from where
<tukadafoonday> Install from my harddrive for the nvidia drievrs which i downloaded for Mint Debian.
<bazhang> that wont do it
<tukadafoonday> How do i turn compiz off? In the Visual Effects section?
<tukadafoonday> when i right click the desktop?
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<tukadafoonday> When i change channel it still renders slowly.... its not slow... but its not snappy and fast like it should be.
<vega-> how do i tell "apt-key" to use a http proxy? it doesn't seem to honor /etc/apt/apt.conf or http_proxy env variable
<tukadafoonday> reminds me of a RDC over the internet how it renders the picture.
<tukadafoonday> brb
<tukadafoonday1> hmm restart and now its running like a rocket.
<tukadafoonday1> weird.
<bazhang> could have been an ah he left
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7+bzr51.1 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Gangrel> are 10.10 much different from 10.04?
<tensorpudding> default themes are tweaked, software center is a lot more useful, new font made especially for ubuntu, better installer, and of course packages have been updated to new versions
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<bazhang> whoa that needs changing
<budz0r> hello
<budz0r> anyone can help with intel gma 3150 and maverick?
<Gangrel> is it safe to upgrade to 10.01 atm?
<Gangrel> is it safe to upgrade to 10.10 atm?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bazhang> Gangrel, may want to wait for release in 4 days time
<Gangrel> bazhang you are right
<bdrung> Gangrel: it works for me (one new installation and two upgrades), but that doesn't imply that it will work for you.
<BluesKaj> been trying figure out why the dhclient only connects for a session manually and not auto
<tensorpudding> Gangrel: It's on RC right now, pretty stable.
<tensorpudding> though there are still updates being done
<bdrung> Gangrel: it should be nearly safe. you may run into bugs with the rc, but that could happen with the release too.
<budz0r> intel gma 3150 chipset doesn't work on maverick
<Gangrel> and one last question upgrading to 10.10 will it change my current adjustments?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to install early. update right befor release.. then wait a week or so befor i next update. :) because the servers will be so overloaded.
<budz0r> i mean graphic chipset
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  what current adjustments>
<tensorpudding> i've run into a few bugs, but i've grown accustomed to having at least three noticeable bugs show up every time i update
<Gangrel> GUI adjustments for example
<bazhang> Gangrel, check release notes, linked in the topic
<Gangrel> thanks :)
<tensorpudding> Gangrel: upgrading won't change your font, in my experience, but the themes that are tweaked, you'll notice those
<BluesKaj> is there a way to restore the old static /etc/resolv.conf so it doesn't delete it's settings after each session . One has to run sudo dhclient each session in order to connect to the internet due to this conditional setting ...could it be a leftover from NM , which I removed in favour of network/interfaces ?
<hifi> oh, great, glxgears makes Xorg crash too
<hifi> great releaes!
<hifi> release
<Ian_corne> not for me
<hifi> on this thinkpad networkmanager makes the kernel lockup and glx xorg crash
<hifi> only good thing so far is that the networkmanager indicator shows my 3G signal strength
<Dr_Willis> $ glxgears
<Dr_Willis> 25572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5114.122 FPS
 * donri naughtily forces every website to use the Ubuntu font (Liberation for mono)
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, full screen ?
<nemchik> i cannot get my computer to be picked up by ubuntu one, anyone out there know anything about ubuntu one?
<BluesKaj> found a strange default app dynamic resolvconf , an app that rewrites resolv.conf file at boot to a blank file with nosettings , so dhclient has to be run each session in order to connect to the internet..I removed/purged the resolvconf app and reconnected and saved the new /etc/resolv.conf file ...now it recalls it's settings and I no longer have to dhclient at each login
<BluesKaj> that's running without NM and using the /etc/network/interfaces file to connect
<BluesKaj> nemchik, try asking in #ubuntuone
<nemchik> oh... good idea
<BluesKaj> :)
<nemchik> BluesKaj: i usually come here because im using maverick :D
<BluesKaj> nemchik, yeah , I just installed maverick yesterday ..seems fine so far except for the odd networking problem I described above
<nemchik> sounds like a weird bug - im no expert so i wouldnt know what to tell ya
<BluesKaj> nemchik, I fixed it , just purged the resolvconf app ..strange that it would install by default
<BluesKaj> it obviously has some purpose and runs under network manager, which i don't use
<nemchik> yeah, im using connman personally - has already caused me some grief, but once it's considered stable i hope it replaces network manager
<BluesKaj> nemchik, connman , I'm not familiar with it ...cli or gui ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> nemchik, connman , I'm not familiar with it ...cli or gui ?
<Dr_Willis>  !info connman
<ubottu> connman (source: connman): Intel Connection Manager daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 145 kB, installed size 508 kB
 * BluesKaj wonders if it will work better than wicd with my belkin usb wifi dongle
<txwikinger> Anybody an idea why thunderbird seg-faults on maverick?
<txwikinger> (it is on an 64-bit system)
<txwikinger> nevermind.. was the missing nscd package
<micahg> txwikinger: what type of auth on the system?
<txwikinger> ldap
<txwikinger> at least one of the accounts
<micahg> txwikinger: hmm, I thought that was fixed
<txwikinger> apparently not
<txwikinger> well.. I think in lucid, it just froze or something like this
<txwikinger> on maverick it seg faults
<micahg> txwikinger: what fs type is /home?
<txwikinger> nfs
<micahg> txwikinger: bug 507089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507089 in Mozilla Thunderbird "thunderbird shredder always segfaults on startup with LDAP auth in nsswitch" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507089
<txwikinger> micahg: Yes sounds about right
<djomgg> ist any  PPA to Nautilus Elementary ubu 10.10 ?
<micahg> txwikinger: sorry, I don't know when it'll be fixed
<txwikinger> micahg: no problem.. the nscd workaround is good enough
<bork> attaching an external monitor to my laptop has stopped working since upgrading (I can get an image to show on the external monitor for a little while, but then it changes its mind)
<txwikinger> I will update the description of the bug to have that clear
<micahg> txwikinger: good to know, thanks
<txwikinger> micahg: np
<Dr_Willis> djomgg:  seen  one at the omgubuntu or was it webupd8 ppa
<Dr_Willis> djomgg:  so yes.. there is one. :)
<djomgg> sweet
<djomgg> like the  Elementary theme
<Dr_Willis> check the webup8 ppa/repos
<FFForever> Hi ya
<FFForever> how stable is upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10?
<djomgg>  good:)
<djomgg> but still are RC
<FFForever> I know going from 9.10 -> 10.04 gave me a shyt load of issues =\
<FFForever> Would I be better off just rewriting/reinstalling all of my configurations/apps and doing a wipe on /?
<djomgg> but 10.10 is good one
<jamil_1> hello, I have goldendict installed on the 10.10. I am behind a proxy and when I try to access wikipedia definition form the golden dict I get proxy authentication error. I have set the http_proxy variable but still...
<Dr_Willis> I tedn to backup my custom configs and do clean installs.
<djomgg> the fix a lot
<Dr_Willis> djomgg:  elementry Firefox theme --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/firefox-elementary-moves-to-launchpad.html
<djomgg> dr tnx but do u now if chromium have 2 ?
<Dr_Willis> No idea
<phoenix_> is mp3 codec present by default in 10.10 beta
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guys RC is also having the USB boot issue?
<Dr_Willis> every tuime i use chromium  - i get annoyed with it and go back to FF.
<Dr_Willis> IAmNotThatGuy:  what usb boot issue?
<danyR> phoenix_: you can opt to install it with the new installer
<IAmNotThatGuy> When I create a USB boot disk and try booting, it shows boot error
<IAmNotThatGuy> The same happened in beta too
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I saw a bug registered
<IAmNotThatGuy> at the time when I tried beta
<Dr_Willis> I recall having to edit one of the syslinux.cfg files,  and removeing some menu.32 file line...
<Dr_Willis> but ive not tried it lately.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use a GRUB2 setup flash drive  to boot the iso file.
<phoenix_> danyR: does this mean ubuntu is encoraging proprietary codecs
<om26er> IAmNotThatGuy: when you see the error type help press enter and then again press enter and it will boot
<Dr_Willis> The Fluendo thing is in the software center i saw.
<danyR> phoenix_: You can *opt* to install them, and I think they install a non-proprietary mp3 decoder
<IAmNotThatGuy> om26er: ty (:
<Dr_Willis> its mp3   Only - i think.
<phoenix_> the firefox 4 beta is very good
<djomgg> no chromium is the best :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis: the problem happens if you write isos pre Ubuntu 10.10 from maverick
<phoenix_> danyR: the company who is giving it to ubuntu has bougjt it from fronhofer
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  perhaps some day they will ditch syslinux and use grub2 :)
<phoenix_> djomgg: ya i like chrome more than firefox
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu has one of the most complex setup of syslinux configs that ive EVER seen...
<om26er> Dr_Willis: for natty the plan is to use grub on cds
<om26er> I saw a blueprint
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  yea.. about time. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. put a grub setup on a CD. that boots ISO files from the cd.. not the actual cd... :)
<patdk-wk> how do you boot iso's with grub?
<patdk-wk> I want to make a usb stick that does that, with a crpaload of iso's
<JackNocturne> help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9933049 if anyone knows what to do
<JackNocturne> help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9933049   anyone?
<nemo> well. all my 10.10 machines are more or less under control
<nemo> apart from still hating on polkit, which I've mostly wrapped in gksudo where feasible
<nemo> sooo, I guess I will leave y'all
<nemo> much thanks for the ideas provided
<nemo> my sound problem was solved by latest alsa drivers
<nemo> my kernel oops was a legit fail in intel ips that has been patched and should hopefully hit mainstream soon
<nemo> my graphics problem was needing to completely and manually uninstall fglrx due to rogue files
<nemo> (then reinstall it)
<nemo> seeya.
<philsf> hi, the UNE now defaults to 4 workspaces instead of 1. I can change the ammount to 1 in gconf-editor or gconftool, but that doesn't stick after logout/reboot. How can I make this change permanent?
<glebihan> philsf: do you have a workspace switcher on you panel ?
<philsf> glebihan, yes
<mnaines> When is Ubuntu 10.10 due out?
<philsf> mnaines, 2 days, check ubuntu.com
<donri> mnaines: The 10th day of the 10th month of the 10th year of this millenia
<glebihan> philsf: you should then be able to configure the number of workspaces in the  preferences of this applet (right click->Preferences)
<philsf> glebihan, these applets in UNE don't have preferences in the menus
<philsf> glebihan, not all of them, tbf
<glebihan> philsf: you're running unity, right ?
<philsf> glebihan, yes
<Dr_Willis> ya got the old 'applets' then theres the new indicator-type style that dont use the right click menu.
<philsf> Dr_Willis, the ones in Unity are neither. they reside in a vertical panel to the left
<glebihan> philsf: there's been a bug (bug 639633) filed to put back the preferences menu item
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 639633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Workspaces settings window needed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639633
<glebihan> philsf: but there doesn't seem to be any other way than setting it in gconf
<philsf> glebihan, that's not a problem per se, but it's not permanent
<glebihan> philsf: yes I got that
<glebihan> philsf: did you try setting it without unity being loaded ?
<philsf> glebihan, no. how can I do that?
<philsf> glebihan, gconftool in the console?
<glebihan> philsf: yes after quitting unity
<philsf> glebihan, does it look like a bug to you?
<glebihan> philsf: sure does
<philsf> glebihan, ok, I'll try your suggestion and report it
<philsf> glebihan, thanks
<philsf> (report the bug)
<glebihan> philsf: you're welcome, let me know if it works
<BajK_> Is there a way of restoring the beautiful titlebar icons 10.04 had in Gnome?
<BajK_> those with the arrows for maximize and minimize?
<BajK_> and not those plumb ugly square symbols?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  can I download the new ubuntu font somewhere?
<trism> !font | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<howlymowly> thx trism
<glebihan> philsf: did it work ?
<tuga3d> hi all, just made an update today and my middle mouse button doesn't work. where can i find xorg.conf?
<glebihan> tuga3d: in /etc/X11
<tuga3d> glebihan: not there :(
<tuga3d> ubuntu 10.10
<glebihan> tuga3d: then it's been deleted for some reason, I don't think there's any other possible location for worg.conf
<tuga3d> :(
<glebihan> tuga3d: running "X -configure" will generate a new xorg.conf (and put it in "/root" I think)
<bcurtiswx_> anyone here use pithos?
<tuga3d> glebihan: thanks, i'll try
<glebihan> tuga3d: you're welcome
<philsf> glebihan, nope
<philsf> glebihan, something in unity is overwriting the workspaces config
<philsf> glebihan, I tried the key /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces (int), it's the only one I found, and it works for the duration of the session
<glebihan> philsf: weird... haven't seen other reports about it... did you report the bug ?
<philsf> glebihan, running apport now
<glebihan> philsf: ok
<FFForever> I kinda installed both broadcom wireless packages and now I get this when trying to do anything with apt-get http://pastebin.com/43wu4uiG
<glebihan> philsf: what's the panel app under unity ?
<FFForever> Also how come my right alt does nothing?
<philsf> glebihan, not sure. I've seen people call it unity launcher, but no clue as to what's the binary or pacakge
<philsf> glebihan, Bug #656441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656441 in unity (Ubuntu) "workspaces number defaults to 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656441
<glebihan> philsf: ok, just wondering, is there a "/desktop/gnome" folder in gconf in unity ?
<philsf> glebihan, yes
<glebihan> philsf: then you may try setting your value to "/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/number_of_workspaces"
<philsf> glebihan, it was set to 0. I'll try restarting unity now, brb
<glebihan> philsf: ok
<philsf> glebihan, no deal
<glebihan> philsf: well got no more ideas, probably best to wait for comments on your report
<philsf> glebihan, this setting however was honored. It just had no effect
<philsf> glebihan, yes, thanks very much
<glebihan> philsf: you're welcome
<FFForever> Is anyone else's sounds full of static?
<Tekno> no
<glebihan> Tekno: love that kind of useful answers :)
<philsf> glebihan, it turns out that bug was a design decision
<philsf> a poor one, IMHO
<glebihan> philsf: oh ok, weird decision...
<Kaffien> how will you upgrade from 10.10 RC to 10.10 full?
<Tekno> update-manager does it automatically
<Tekno> you just accept when it notifies
<Kaffien> ahhhhh
<Kaffien> can you tether a blackberry / iphone to ubuntu for 3g goodness?
<rusivi> Kaffien: I have done usb tethering w/ Android+Ubuntu via Azilink -> http://code.google.com/p/azilink/
<vbgunz> I upgraded to 10.10. Going into hibernation is miserably slow. It usually takes 15 seconds to hibernate in 10.04 give or take a second. Now, after upgrading, hibernation takes 2+ minutes. after 2 minutes, I walked away
<vbgunz> this is on every hibernation, about 5 so far since upgrading
<vbgunz> I thought hibernation would be quicker in 2.6.35, doesn't it compress ram?
<bullgard4> vbgunz: On my laptop computer of the Centrino class hibernation in 10.04.1 took longer than 15 s. In 10.10 it has become marginally faster.
<vbgunz> I have an SSD that helps improve hibernation/resume by minutes compared to my old disk. 10.4 I was looking at sweet times. after upgrading, going into hibernation is horrible. waking up is just fine and seems faster cause of all the feedback in console
<sam12345> hi penguin42, i've tried your patch with a vanilla kernel and everything seems to work
<penguin42> sam12345: Great; however as I noted in that patch I wrote it with absolutely no understanding of what the intremap was doing and the other guy said the patch is dangerous
<sam12345> well, now i'm workin with a vanilla kernel with the patch that only disable the source id verification
<sam12345> and not everythin
<penguin42> ah ok
<vbgunz> so hibernation does work but going into it is terrible. does anybody have a clue as to why? 10.4 just yesterday before the upgrade, continued to hibernate at 15 seconds everytime. now, I can probably play and complete the main Jaws theme before it gets to shutting down :(
<rusivi> vbgunz: What apps, if any, are open when going into hibernation?
<vbgunz> several, konqueror, kmail, konversation, kopete, active states komodo edit, firefox, okular, yakuake and I think that's pretty much it
<vbgunz> rusivi: great idea, let me shutdown these apps and try to hibernate, see whats up
<vbgunz> brb
<Tac> if I upgrade to the 10.10 beta, will it seamlessly update to production packages on it's own?
<trism> Tac: the beta will update to final with normal updates, yes
<vbgunz> 1:10 to hibernate then 16 seconds to resume (no apps running), I then rebooted and it took 24 seconds to get to the desktop. I hibernated again and it took 1:44 to hibernate and 16 seconds again to resume. something about going into hibernation is borked. maybe it's an ssd issue but I should be getting way faster hibernation times
<Tac> is the normal upgrade process fairly stable?  I'll obviously back up important items, but just in general...
<Tac> ( from 10.04 )
<vbgunz> Tac: I upgraded from 10.4 yesterday starting up krunner then entering this 'kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"' ... it went smoothly which left me surprised
<Tac> I use gnome ... but I'm glad the install went smooth for you
<Tac> I'm a fedora guy, so I'm used to just fresh installing all the time to be safe :-p
<Tac> although my last fedora update I upgraded fine as well
<vbgunz> cool, I can honestly say this is the first so I understand
<trism> Tac: some people seem to have problems, but it always goes well for me, although I take the time to backup and remove unused packages, and use the alternative upgrade
<Tac> "alternative upgrade" ?
<iConfused> Any way to prevent updates from screwing with my ALSA configuration and whatnot?
<trism> Tac: you can use the alternative cd to upgrade, which saves downloading many of the packages (at least in my case, usually more than half)
<Tac> ah... I'm high speed enough I'd just run some upgrade command hopefully....
<Tac> haven't looked at how to do it yet
<vbgunz> man, hibernation got me quite upset, it could be worse but it sucks... if 15 seconds is normal and I take the quickest hibernation time of 1:10, it grews in wait by nearly 400% ... damn.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, The ubuntu me menu is great but the text where it says Post update stays there when you click?
<thechitowncubs> Anyone else have this problem?
<thechitowncubs> I'm having audio issues
<thechitowncubs> Its garbled in music, movies, not sure about flash though.
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<BluesKaj> oops, disconnected
<jpds> BluesKaj: No you're not.
<BluesKaj> I was
<sburwood> I'm upgrading from Lucid to Maverick.  I see that F-spot will be no longer needed.  I want to see if I will be losing the pictures I've imported in F-spot or if they can be recovered or found
<sburwood> anyone wanna field this question?
<IdleOne> sburwood: the application will be replaced with shotwell
<IdleOne> the pictures themselves won't be deleted
<sburwood> yes, but the photos I've imported with F-spot, they will be recovered by shotwell, then?
<IdleOne> imported and saved to the ~/Pictures directory then yes. They are saved on the hard drive
<sburwood> IdleOne: So, the pictures I've imported from memory cards, etc, will be retrieved?
<IdleOne> yes
<sburwood> IdleOne: I just looked into the /Pictures directory and found nothing
<sburwood> IdleOne: I believe I had saved them in the /photo directory but can't find that, either
<IdleOne> they pictures are where ever you saved them
<IdleOne> do a search for *.jpg
<sburwood> IdleOne: I remember doing a thing to detect duplicates when I saved them
<td123> sburwood: as long as the photos are installed in your /home directory, the package manager doesn't touch any of those files
<td123> sburwood: it wouldn't make sense if it did
<sburwood> IdleOne: I found + then 3000 photos, but I'm not sure that I've everything
<sburwood> I'll figure that out once I try shotwell, I guess
<td123> sburwood: also, there is no need to uninstall f-spot
<td123> sburwood: if you like it, keep it
<sburwood> td123: So, upgrading will not uninstall f-spot, then?
<td123> hmm
<td123> probably not, but I'm not certain
<td123> if f-spot is in maverick repos, dunno why it would get removed
<sburwood> ok, thx
<sburwood> bye
<androidbruce|lap> hooray for cfdisk
<nemchik> so... after the 10th, this room then becomes a discussion for 11.04?
<phil42> iguess
<olskolirc> I'm on Maverick Meerkat and i don't have many options for my kmix channels.  also, how can i tell if my system uses pulseaudio or alsa and does this make the difference with my limited kmix settings please?
 * phil42 refuses to use kde 4.x
 * phil42 uses xubuntu instead
<penguin42> normally the room goes on holiday for a few days to recover after the release and comes back refreshed a little while later
<BUGabundo> so no more updates....
<olskolirc> ok i found that meerkat ships with pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> I guess I better start saying GOOD BYE too of you
<BUGabundo> in 3 days this # will be closed
<BUGabundo> shame
<BUGabundo> I love you all
<olskolirc> awwww!
<phil42> easy does it bugabundo
<Dave_H> Evening all, I've just tried the RC 10.10 Netbook install on my Lenovo Netbook, I find that there is no admin menu, no synaptic,  is this a know issue?
<TeslaTony> Dave_H, Are you using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, or the desktop version?
<Dave_H> its the netbook remix.
<TeslaTony> Okay, on your left hand side, there's a launcher bar. One of the bottom three should be "applications"
<defsum> Hello, Im new to linux. Have trouble with my external USB sound device which doesn't work -- Ubuntu 10.10 RC, gnome, amd64
<defsum> aplay -l: card 0: XD2 [Mackie XD-2], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Dave_H> Yes, looked through all the applications, there is no system, no admin applications.
<defsum> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a73:0002
<defsum> also I've put at the begging of alsa-base.conf: install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd_usb_audio and blacklisted internal snd_hda_intel to make list simplier
<defsum> nothing helps
<TeslaTony> Dave_H, Ah...you could try running it from a terminal, but yeah, I've had a few issues with UNR being crippled
<Dave_H> OK, I'll give it try, I'm gona reboot back into my 10.10 install, cheers.
<sburwood> Anything out there to do the same stuff as Microsoft Works?  (Banners, B-day cards, business cards, etc)?
<defsum> pulseaduio graphic mixer shows that smth is playing, but noone of indicator on sound card are lighting (means that nothing is playing), alsamixer see's card. but doesn't have any mixers available
<defsum> also, my Mackie Spike (XD-2) was working at one of recent reinstallations of Ubuntu, thus it's should be supported (unofficialy, because there's no such card in Supported list)
<defsum> at this time I connected it much later after installation
<defsum> guys at #alsa are silent too :(
<sburwood> can anyone tell me if there is a program that does like MS Works (business and birthday cards, banners, etc) for Maverick?
<penguin42> sburwood: If you start Openoffice writer and do new-> there is a selection of business cards, not sure about a wider selection
<th1> hi
<th1> I have a weird weird problem
<sburwood> hi
<th1> my launchpad bug report has apparently been deleted
<sburwood> penguin42: thx
<th1> is there a policy of censorship on bug reports?
<penguin42> th1: Do you have a bug number?
<th1> I can probably find it from the history on my work pc
<th1> but it's not listedn in "my reported bug" although it was this afternoon (BST)
<sburwood> th1: can it be that there was a solution found?
<th1> or even "related bugs"
<th1> its unlikely
<penguin42> th1: I've never heard of one being deleted; closed yes, marked as duplicate yes, but never deleted
<th1> the bug report title was something very close to "The purchase software window doesn't show whether the payment page is encrypted by SSL"
<th1> for software-center
<penguin42> I almost remember seeing hta
<penguin42> that
<th1> I filed it about .. 7 hours ago?
<th1> and I checked its status after an hour or so
<th1> but now after I'm home I can't find it
<penguin42> th1: If you have the bug number that would make it easier to find I suspect
<th1> yes
<th1> but its on my work PC
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> what's your launchpad username?
<th1> TH (thomas@horsten.com)
<th1> if it was removed for .. shall we say "publicity" reasons I would not have a problem but would expect to have been notified. but this is just                                             weird...
<trism> th1: I don't see yours, but there is bug 637649 which sounds similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637649 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Single sign on page doesn't look secure" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637649
<th1> hmm
<th1> trism, I found it
<trism> th1: what bug number?
<th1> from looking in my spamfilter
<th1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/637649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637649 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Single sign on page doesn't look secure" [Medium,Triaged]
<th1> its already been duplicated
<th1> although .. I don't agree its entirely a duplicate
<th1> because it relates to the payment page much more so than to the login screen
<reqem> hi how do i intentionally break ubuntu so i can reinstall everything through recovery mode?
<penguin42> reqem: Delete /lib/ld.so.1
<penguin42> sorry, ld-linux.so.2
<penguin42> that's a pretty good breakage....
<tmzt_> is there a reason you can't get in via grub?
<th1> reqem, you don't have to prove to recovery mode that everything is broken ...
<reqem> th1: i tried the dkpg --configure -a without doing that and it did nothing
<th1> and I would be wary of doing what penguin42 says because if recovery mode doesn't work then you've just shafted your system.. maybe mv it to ld-linux.so.2.disabled or something, atleast then you can boot with a livecd and rename it back
<reqem> tmzt_: im not too familiar with grub
<penguin42> th1: Yeh I haven't got a clue what you can fix easily in recovery mode :-)
<th1> reqem, just hold shift when it boots
<th1> before it shows "ubuntu" logo on the screen
<reqem> th1: yeah i did and it goes into recovery mode fine.
<defsum> Can anyone help me with getting working external USB sound device on Ubuntu 10.10RC?
<penguin42> th1: I could roll out my entire collection of 'how to really break a Linux installation in bizarre ways' collection, but the internet hasn't got space
<reqem> th1: but it won't actually reinstall anything
<th1> reqem, just like old ms-dos ;)
<reqem> lol
<penguin42> defsum: Not done it, but hey how far does it get?
<tmzt_> reqem: what are you trying to do?
<th1> penguin42, remember not to write those in a public help forum
<penguin42> th1: Ah shucks....
<th1> some people are always desperate enough to try the "/ r- mr" and friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiends
<th1> when someone apparently helpful posts them ;)
<th1> sorry stuck key from vnc
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-08
<defsum> penguin42, I have Mackie Spike (XD-2), actually it's wroking when I installed system while it was connected, but this time I plugged ext. snd card much later
<defsum> penguin42, aplay -l: card 0: XD2 [Mackie XD-2], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<penguin42> defsum: And does it show up as the current output in sound preferences?
<defsum> penguin42, Yep
<reqem> tmzt_: last night i was upgrading to 10.10 when it powered down in the middle of installing. so i had to use recovery mode to fix it and this reinstalled mysql and everything. at the time it asked me to configure mysql but i figured i could just do it later. now i cant uninstall mysql and ive tried 50 different ways.. none have worked. so this is my last ditch effort to not do a clean install.
<olskolirc> I'm on Maverick Meerkat and i don't have many options for my kmix channels.  also, how can i tell if my system uses pulseaudio or alsa and does this make the difference with my limited kmix settings please?
<penguin42> defsum: Any errors in /var/log/user.log
<defsum> penguin42, pulseaudio mixer shows that smth is playing, but actually noone of LEDs on device are lighint, thus it doesn't play
<olskolirc> ok i found that meerkat ships with pulseaudio
<olskolirc> i want more channels in my kmix how do i get that or switch back to alsa so i get more channels please?
<tmzt_> reqem: by recovery mode do you mean root shell?
<tmzt_> by configure do you mean set the root password?
<penguin42> defsum: hmm so I don't know enough about it to help to be honest, if it's showing up in pulse etc; you could try pasuspender /bin/cat   in a window which will just hold pulse off until you ctrl-d it, and then try sending something straight to one of /dev/snd/*
<reqem> tmzt_: no i mean legit recovery mode like with the option to repair broken packages
<tmzt_> try dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-server-5.0
<reqem> tmzt_: ok
<penguin42> reqem: Do you mean that it powered off during the installation of mysql or the whole of maverick?
<olskolirc> lol @ plow
<tmzt_> you don't need to be in recovery mode to do that, just sudo -s
<defsum> penguin42, I took a last part: http://pastebin.com/PXZ9BY2f
<tmzt_> olskolirc: priority=low
<misreckoning> I'm having trouble with sound, it isn't continous, makes noises, and sometimes takes high CPU
<olskolirc> i never seen that command before i was thinking sudio apt-get --purge remove sql
<misreckoning> how to troubleshoot?
<olskolirc> that always worked for me tmzt_
<penguin42> defsum: It always moans like that for me on my Intel sound card as well
<penguin42> you really need Crimsun for this type of question
<defsum> penguin42, I've added snd_hda_intel in blacklists to make list simplier
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> defsum: So I'd try suspending pa and seeing if you can get anything out of it without PA first
<reqem> tmzt_: how do you troubleshoot to check if the reason a lamp server isnt working is because of mysql or apache?
<defsum> penguin42, wait, can't do it such fast)
<tmzt_> reqem: tail -f /var/log/daemon or tail -f /var/log/apache/error.log woudl be a good start
<tmzt_> you might also look at the output of your php pages to see if they can't connect to the data base
<defsum> penguin42, how to "send smth straight" from console? sorry, Im new to linux
<tmzt_> or ps aux |grep mysql to see if it's running
<reqem> tmzt_: apparently i have neither of those files. the error im getting in the browser is that it just can't connect.
<CT1> Hi.  Is there a script or utility to backup all UI settings (panels, icons, themes...) before I start messing about deleting panels and changing themes?  Or is there a document showing all file locations for all those settings?
<penguin42> defsum: You should probably check this first  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<defsum_> penguin42, how to send random voice?
<defsum_> penguin42, ok, I will
<tmzt_> reqem: then I would guess apache isn't running
<tmzt_> or installed
<tmzt_> did you use tasksel?
<penguin42> defsum: If you do something like cat /bin/ls > /dev/snd/pcmC?D?p   you should get something hideous sounding
<defsum_> penguin42, hope it helps, if not I'll try to talk to Crimsum
<misreckoning> if anyone wants to help, I have a report on alsa-project.org
<defsum_> penguin42, defsum@dsb:~$ sudo /bin/ls > /dev/snd/pcm
<defsum_> bash: /dev/snd/pcm: Permission denied
<th1> misreckoning, I have some alsa experience and would take a look but no promises because alsa is always hard ;)
<misreckoning> maybe it is due to i7, or on ATI HDMI, or perhaps IRQ... dunno
<reqem> tmzt_: not sure. ive tried so many different things lately i cant remember.
<penguin42> defsum_: sudo doesn't quite work like that
<misreckoning> well, OK :) let me shorten it (the link)
<th1> misreckoning, what is the bug?
<penguin42> defsum_: Do a sudo -s   and then do the cat and > within that shell
<tmzt_> reqem: check dpkg -l |grep apache
<misreckoning> th1: sound is noisy, stops, repeats... not continous
<nmd> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and whenever i try to watch live streaming, the streams never load and when they rarely do it takes a long time. anyone know why? (ex: livestream/justin.tv/livestream) everything's up to date and properly configured(afaik)
<th1> misreckoning, where is the bug report
<th1> misreckoning, or if you don't have one .. some info on your hw
<misreckoning> th1: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b42cc712c02f464490188a51ac3bdc2634429214
<misreckoning> th1: shortening service too slow right now P
<th1> misreckoning, did it work on 10.04?
<reqem> tmzt_: its not recognizing the command
<misreckoning> yes and it even worked on 10.10 until recent updates
<misreckoning> th1: forgot to put your handle in front
<CT1> Is there a way to revert to ubuntu default settings regarding themes, icons, panels etc without reinstalling?  Is there a backup/restore utility for those settings?
<tmzt_> reqem: dpkg -l |grep apache
<dev001> I'm working on a Maverick/powerpc port install.  The KDE PPA @ http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-powerpc/ has far fewer releases available that the PPA  for arch=amd64, e.g.
<defsum__> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/mWtFStJy
<th1> misreckoning, does it work with plain alsa without pulseaudio..... got to ask
<dev001> Is that a repo *problem*?
<tmzt_> CT1: easy way is delete the config files in your home directory
<misreckoning> th1: dunno, I haven't experimented with that
<reqem> tmzt_: ok yup its all installed
<th1> misreckoning, thats the first thing to check
<misreckoning> th1: what do you suggest, that I kill pulse
<th1> becuase its usually a pulse bug
<tmzt_> CT1: if you coudl be specific as to what you want reverted
<penguin42> defsum_: Yeh, try the ones ending in p - I think c is capture, p is playback
<misreckoning> th1: ah OK
<reqem> tmzt_: ii = installed right?
<th1> misreckoning, yes kill pulseaudio and then try playing a file e.g. with mplayer
<tmzt_> reqem: yes, and running?
<th1> with mplayer -ao alsa
<tmzt_> reqem: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tmzt_> reqem: then try refreshing the browser
<th1> misreckoning, remember that pulseaudio usually respawns by himself (because he always segfaults ;)
<th1> so make sure he's not running when you try this
<CT1> tmzt_: I want my destop to *look* like it does with a fresh install.  Where are those config files?  I'd like to backup before messing about so I can always revert to something working.
<defsum__> penguin42, also: root@dsb:~# ls /dev/snd/by-id/
<defsum__> usb-Mackie_Designs_Mackie_XD-2-00
<defsum__> root@dsb:~# cat /bin/ls > /dev/snd/by-id/usb-Mackie_Designs_Mackie_XD-2-00
<defsum__> cat: write error: Invalid argument
<misreckoning> th1: aha, OK thanks :)
<reqem> tmzt_: i got a permission error
<penguin42> defsum__: Don't you have some /dev/snd/pcmsomethingp files ?
<defsum__> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/mWtFStJy
<th1> misreckoning, if it's not clear, I hate pulseaudio with a passion ;)
<defsum__> penguin42, by-id  by-path  controlC0  midiC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer
<penguin42> defsum__: OK go for the pcmC0D0p
<misreckoning> th1: err, well it seems good as a concept to me
<defsum__> penguin42, I've tried all of them
<reqem> tmzt_: http://pastebin.com/GkJpV6Ms
<defsum__> penguin42, cat: write error: File descriptor in bad state
<th1> misreckoning, excellent concept..
<misreckoning> th1: anyway, I tried to kill it with pulseaudio --kill but it respawns
<penguin42> defsum__: Hmm oh yes, it doesn't like me doing that either
<th1> do you know how to edit files as root?
<th1> and change them back again?
<penguin42> defsum__: Oh that's a shame - that used to be an easy way to debug things
<th1> misreckoning, if yes then edit /etc/pulse/client.conf and set autospawn = no
<reqem> tmzt_: how im dumb. i forgot to start as root.
<penguin42> defsum__: Well I'd try aumix and maybe one of the other alsa tools of some form
<misreckoning> th1: aaah, thanks man, you haz teh knowledge it seems 8)
<tmzt_> as root?
<tmzt_> reqem: netstat -tlp |grep 80
<defsum__> penguin42, 2 minutes..
<reqem> tmzt_: i forgot to add sudo before the command
<reqem> tmzt_: it's running now
<tmzt_> that doesn't seem like a non-root error, hmm
<tmzt_> yeah it is
<misreckoning> th1: yeah, it works now like a charm 8)
<tmzt_> I didn't even know you could start the init script
<reqem> lol me neither
<th1> misreckoning, then file a bug report against pulseaudio ;)
<misreckoning> th1: if you ever come to Serbia you have a beer xD
<th1> not that it'll help
<misreckoning> :P
<nmd> anyone know why livestream/ustream/justin.tv and any other streaming service wouldn't work?
<th1> nmd, is this after upgrading? have you remembered to re-enable medibuntu?
<defsum__> penguin42, what should I do with aumix?
<penguin42> defsum__: Does it show a sensible looking set of channels?
<nmd> it's a clean install. i'll do that now.
<th1> nmd, ok
<th1> and enable non-free and all that as weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell
<th1> sorry keystick
<th1> should really file a bug against vinagre for that
<defsum__> penguin42, hmm, gui version termites immideatly, console cmd "aumix" says: aumix:  error opening mixer: No such file or directory
<reqem> tmzt_: thanks for the help.
<tmzt_> so it works?
<reqem> yup
<reqem> so the problem was apache wasn't running
<penguin42> defsum__: Oh that also sucks, that used to work :-(
<defsum__> penguin42, :(
<penguin42> defsum__: Try alsamixer
<reqem> tmzt_: and my /etc/host file wasnt configured properly. i forgot that got overwritten in the reinstall.
<defsum__> penguin42, it works fine, but doesn't show mixer itself (it's ok for the most of USB devices)
 * th1 smells a pulseaudio regression
<Licuadora> Hello, how do I add programs in the side panel in Unity 10.10?
<penguin42> defsum__: OK, so if you have pasuspender /bin/cat   running in one terminal   and alsamixer running in the other what options can you see on the card?
<defsum__> penguin42, "This sound device does not have any controls."
<penguin42> weird
<defsum__> penguin42, it's running on 1st window, yep: defsum@dsb:~$ pasuspender /bin/cat
<penguin42> defsum__: I give up then I'm afraid, file a bug
<defsum__> penguin42, damn it :)))
<penguin42> defsum__: In alsamixer what does select sound card let you do?
<th1> every new release, and pulseaudio is causing damage
<th1> see misreckoning above
<penguin42> th1: Hmm not sure if it's any more broken this release
<olskolirc> I'm on Maverick Meerkat and i want more channels in my kmix how do i get that or switch back to alsa so i get more channels please?
<th1> 9.10 was a complete nightmare and 10.04 was more of a bugfix release
<bazhang> th1 then file a bug
<th1> for pulse that is ;) not saying anything bad about ubuntu as a whole
<th1> filed 2
<bazhang> th1, then follow up on it.
<th1> but pulseaudio is always buggy
<defsum__> penguin42, it gives a choice between (default), Mackie XD-2 (which I need to get working) and "enter device name...", on the first place should also be Intel HDA but I've added it to blacklists in alsa-base directory
<th1> bazhang, I did
<th1> and it works fine on my netbook now on 10.04
<bazhang> th1, complaining here wont do it
<nmd> th1: went to medibuntu.org and used the "Repository Howto" link. using their command i get an error saying the public key(gpg) is not available. >.<
<penguin42> defsum__: OK, so if you choose the Mackie what happens?
<th1> just upgrading it to 10.04 as we speak
<th1> nmd, worked for me but you can get by without the repo key
<defsum__> penguin42, it's chosen by default, nothing: This sound device does not have any controls. (but it's ok for the most of USB external sound cards)
<th1> nmd, it will just print warnings about untrusted source
<penguin42> defsum__: Dunno - sorry
<defsum__> penguin42, Thank you, anyway :)
<nmd> unable to locate package medibuntu-keyring too. >.<
<th1> nmd did you run it from the command line?
<defsum__> penguin42, I'll give an another try here tomorrow
<nmd> yeah
<nmd> i cut/pasted it.
<penguin42> defsum__: Certainly worth filling the bug
<defsum__> penguin42, I'm not sure HOW to do it)
<th1> nmd, try running each command individually ie. between the &&
<penguin42> defsum__: That debugging sound page I sent you to pointed to using the ubuntu-bug command
<th1> and see which one gives an error then paste it to pastebin
<defsum__> penguin42, got it, I'll take a look, thank you
<th1> nmd, like this one http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or http://codepad.org
<defsum__> Bye all
<th1> bazhang, and just for the record I realize that pulseaudio (or something like it) is good and necessary but I just don't think the execution is particularly good
<th1> since it has caused countless miseries especially for intel audio users
<th1> then again we all need something to hate;)
<aboSamoor> how can i make my Fn key raise the sound to the max which is more than 100% ?
<nmd> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LB8H5Cxp it can't find the package. the repository is added though.
<th1> nmd, you miss the previous step of adding the repo
<nmd> no, i did that. i only pasted the part that it error'd on.
<nmd> :/
<th1> nmd, paste output of apt-get update and of ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nmd> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FDnWGm4p
<KB1JWQ> Is maverick considered stable? :-)
<th1> nmd, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, yep
<th1> KB1JWQ, it's frozen but it's not a final .. so make your call
<th1> KB1JWQ, heed the warning when you run the upgrade ;)
<nmd> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xpDLf6sh
<th1> nmd, it looks ok
<nmd> yeah i have no idea what's going on. :/
<th1> nmd, I think I read a bug about not being able to install unauthenticated packages
<th1> try following the "individual packages" guide from medibuntu.org and add the packages you need e.g mplayer and w32codecs
<nmd> i can watch the streams. they just take roughly 5-10 minutes to load versus 2-5 seconds. just aggravating heh.
<th1> yeah you need a better plugin
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<th1> nmd, have you got adobe-flashplugin installed
<jjcm> Oh rigght
<jjcm> when is 10.10 out anyway?
<bazhang> 10.10
<th1> jjcm, 10/10/10 ;)
<jjcm> I'm aware bazhang
<jjcm> oh
<th1> works in all languages
<jjcm> figures th1
<bazhang> jjcm, hmm?
<th1> 11/11/11 is going to be bigger though ;)
<nmd> yeah i do. youtube works great, flash everywhere works great. it's just livestreaming through flash that's terrible.
<jjcm> "Want to make Ubuntu 10.10 a 10 out of 10?" wow that's cheezy
<th1> 10.10 should have been released a month ago.. 9/10 is more realistic
<th1> 11.10 is more likely to be 10/10 ;)
<th1> but then windows is 7/10 tops, so who cares
<th1> nmd, are you sure its using the proper flash plugin?
<th1> because sometimes, it uses the open source thing by default and that sucks for some sites but other sites have fixed themselves up so it works ok
<th1> nmd, try this link http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<Typh> hmm, holding a key doesn't send multiple keystrokes, even though the setting is checked in keyboard settings
<th1> Typh, is it a dell usb keyboard?
<jjcm> th1: depends what for - for "normal" users I'd still rank windows as having a better desktop experience.
<Typh> turning it on and off fixed it. I guess false alarm?
<Typh> nah, thinkpad w510 keyboard
<nmd> yeah it's using adobe flash 10.1
<jjcm> th1: for server use, well... yea no contest there with linux winning.
<jjcm> windows servers are just embarassing
<th1> jjcm, for gamers yes, for mainstream who want to pay for all their individual apps yes.. for parents, no, for netbooks, no
<th1> jjcm, but its a bit o/t :p
<jjcm> For netbooks yea probably, but for the technologically illiterate
<jjcm> meh
<jjcm> I dont recommend it for them yet
<jjcm> Harder to break? Yea.
<th1> jjcm, for the illiterate windows offers enough ways to fuck up
<jjcm> Harder to get someone to fix? Also yea.
<th1> while with ubuntu you can help them from remote :)
<IdleOne> !language | th1
<ubottu> th1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<th1> ftw
<jjcm> Yea but if I'm off in antarctica for six months and unable to get internet
<jjcm> and I know that my mom will find a way to break her computer someway somehow
<jjcm> I'm not going to give her ubuntu while I'm gone.
<krzysz00> anyone here know ow to fix the nbidia black screen problem in
<krzysz00> 	   10.10?
<jjcm> If I cant ssh in, I also can't expect her to find other help on her own
<penguin42> jjcm: Going to see the penguins?
<th1> at least with ubuntu she is less likely to get it broken by visiting a random website that gave her a virus that then stole her credit card and infected all her programs and defaced all her facebook friends' profiles
<jjcm> penguin42: Maybe, waiting to hear back from Raytheon
<jjcm> penguin42: They're hiring right now for antarcic positions
<jjcm> th1: Yep, true. But when her sound breaks (even if it's hardware), it'll be hard to find a shop to fix it for her
<th1> jjcm, not true, small local independent shops usually give far better service than big chains and are run by geeks
<jjcm> th1: yes, but she doesn't know that
<th1> jjcm, which is why you/we have to educate her
<jjcm> Exactly - but my point is that it requires that level of education
<th1> yes
<jjcm> thus, harder to use out of the box
<th1> but its not tech education
<olskolirc> im going back to Lucid meerkat is a resource hog and i googled it and im not the only one and its impossible to get all the channels you want in kmix with the shipped default pulseaudio AND there is no /media/cdrom or cdrom0 it switched to /dev/sr0 and CAN NOT be mounted nothing in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<th1> its philosophy ;)
<jjcm> Still though, it's another step
<th1> yeah
<olskolirc> i might even just go back to debian!
<jjcm> Plus it binds me to them
<th1> but win 7 is going to boil her children in icelandic lava
<jjcm> any future issue they have
<jjcm> will be one that I'm responsible for
<jjcm> I dont want to have to deal with that
<olskolirc> with debian supported plasma but its kde 3x
<jjcm> They're rich, make them pay for their support,
<th1> jjcm, you're lucky because I already had to deal with that when my dad was running win xp;)
<olskolirc> wish*
<th1> so now its better with him running ubuntu
<th1> at least I can ssh in and fix his breakage
<jjcm> I give it another 3.5 years
<th1> jjcm, less :)
<jjcm> I have high hopes for ubuntu 13.04
<th1> unless microsoft sues Linux
<jjcm> Who would they sue?
<th1> I think 12.04 will be a milestone to remember
<jjcm> Canonical?
<jjcm> Linus?
<th1> yes
<th1> they already tried with sco and now oracle is doing their bidding
<jjcm> Meh
<th1> when they are pressed enough they will try everything
<jjcm> Ubuntu would continue on even if canonical died a bloody and horrible death
<th1> yeah
<th1> but it's not going to happen unless MS feel death cramps
<jjcm> You can't cut the head off a snake if it's a hydra.
<th1> because they know the outcry will be almost as bad as losing in a fair ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccompetition
<th1> well
<th1> they can make it suck to try to make money on it
<jjcm> I dont see them losing any time soon - they still have the US government under their belt
<th1> with patent lawsuits etc
<th1> yes and linux has enough powerful users to ward them off
<th1> but it will be a monumental battle...
<jjcm> Patent lawsuits dont always cross borders :D
<th1> "the OS wars of the 2010's"
<Acidphase> maybe someone can shed some light on this, using  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu , OpenGL version string: 1.4 , can't seem to get direct rendering going... (yes I have the dri module set in the xorg.conf)
<jjcm> I dont see linux gaining a significant market share until 2020
<Acidphase>  glxinfo | grep direct
<Acidphase> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<th1> jjcm, I think you are wrong on that
<th1> its already significant
<jjcm> 5%?
<jjcm> (of the desktop market, that is)
<th1> up from 0.1%
<jjcm> (I'm not talking server)
<jjcm> th1: early adopters and tech heads
<th1> yeah but look at the growth rate
<jjcm> it's the soccer mom market that's going to be hard
<Amaranth> jjcm: Cell phones, media servers, netbooks, etc
<Ken8521> don't worry, here in a few years, all pc's sold in stores are going to be Google OS
<Ken8521> phones will all be android.. apple will probably still have a corner market, like they do now
<th1> Ken8521, at least google os is ubuntu ;)
<tensorpudding> android may be running the linux kernel, but android phones are not free
<th1> right
<th1> google wants to free the OS not enslave it
<Ken8521> tensorpudding, the phone isn't, but the software is.. just like Ubuntu is free, but the laptops/pc's you put them on isn't
<th1> they have no interest in providing the desktop as long as they can control it ;)
<tensorpudding> the software is not necessarily free
<jjcm> Ken8521: And businesses will still have microsoft
<Ken8521> jjcm, only till everything they use is not compatible w/ their customers
<tensorpudding> the carriers add so much shit to the phones, and arbitrarily restrict your freedoms over the software
<jjcm> dont get me wrong, I'd love to see MS die a fiery death
<Ken8521> they'll hav eno choice but to switch
<jjcm> but I dont see it happening in the near future
<Ken8521> telling you guys, 10yrs, tops... Google is gonna run most everything.
<tensorpudding> anyway, there's the lawsuit
<jjcm> oracle vs google?
<th1> jjcm, the thing you forget is that microsoft is a public company.. as soon as they start losing critical mass they go downhill very very fast
<tensorpudding> yeah
<Ken8521> yup
<jjcm> th1: A public company that's backed by the US government
<jjcm> Nothing dies quickly in government.
<tensorpudding> google's case rests on the patents not being enforceable, but what will happen if the judge rules otherwise
<BUGabundo> a apanhar o pouca-terra para  caminha
<th1> jjcm, the us government is a very small customer in the grand scheme of things
<Ken8521> jjcm, well, as long as barak isn't running the govt, the people won't be investing in companies that are bankrupt
<jjcm> th1: their largest single customer though.
<Ken8521> jjcm, doesn't matter, the govt can switch just as easily as any other company... yeah change comes slower in the Govt, but...
<th1> jjcm, that will change if they look unsustainable
<th1> nobody backs a lame horse
<jjcm> Ken8521: The USG has contracts through 2018 with MS
<th1> even the US government
<Ken8521> when they are completely incompatible w/ their associates, subcontractors, etc.. they'll have to switch
<tensorpudding> in any case, android might become numerically dominant but it's still playing second-fiddle to apple in terms of mindshare and profitshare
<Ken8521> jjcm, irrelevant.. govt's buy out contracts all the time
<tensorpudding> and i sure don't see that changing
<jjcm> th1: I dont think you've ever worked in government.
<th1> Ken8521, I suspect MS will start interoperating at that point ;)
<WXZ> if I have 2 hard disks, doesn't that mean I have two MBRs?
<Ken8521> th1, oh i doubt that
<WXZ> if each has an operating system on it?
<Ken8521> WXZ, technically, i'd guess so.. but the computer boots the MBR, of the master drive
<Ken8521> or the first drive in the boot sequence
<Ken8521> why do you ask?
<WXZ> ok, so I can install windows on my non master partition
<WXZ> and it won't overwrite the MBR
<Ken8521> no, it will
<WXZ> :|
<WXZ> anyway I can install grub after installing windows?
<Ken8521> WXZ, if it bothers you that badly, download mbrfix, backup your current mbr.
<jjcm> Yep
<Ken8521> WXZ, of course.. from a live CD.
<WXZ> I ran the Karmic Live CD, it didn't have an option to install grub
<Acidphase> WXZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<WXZ> that's the *Karmic* CD though, I have the maverick one too
<Ken8521> WXZ, first, what Ubuntu OS is on your hard drive.
<Ken8521> WXZ, is maverick on the hard drive?
<WXZ> yes
<Ken8521> hold on
<Acidphase> That link will work
<Ken8521> WXZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ken8521> follow the instructions to restore grub2
<WXZ> ok
<Ken8521> Acidphase, i don't think that works for grub2(i'm almost positive it doesn't actually)
<Acidphase> I used it myself
<Acidphase> it works
<Acidphase> =P
<Ken8521> Acidphase, for grub2?
<Acidphase> yep
<Acidphase> grub-install --version
<Acidphase> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<Ken8521> hmm
<Acidphase> worked 1..2..3
<Acidphase> I have a different issue though
<Acidphase> that I cant get fixed
<Acidphase> lol
<Acidphase> maybe someone can shed some light on this, using  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu , OpenGL version string: 1.4 , can't seem to get direct rendering going... (yes I have the dri module set in the xorg.conf)
<Acidphase> glxinfo | grep render
<Acidphase> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Acidphase> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
<Ken8521> thats' cuz ATI sucks
<Acidphase> tell you one thing they are pain in the ass
<Ken8521> with linux? absolutely
<Acidphase> first time I tried ATI in over 10 years
<Acidphase> personally I'd take 3dfx baxk
<Ken8521> they'er not so bad w/ Windows, but i'd never have one in Linux.. and since i build my own.. .no fear..
<Ken8521> brb
<Acidphase> ati used to be a nightmare with windows to
<Acidphase> well I liked this board and I want to setup crossfire .. and being the Crosshair III doesn't support sli this is what I enede up with
<Acidphase> ended*
<head_victim> \
<Acidphase> get great frame rates in UT2004 though in LInux
<head_victim> Oh that was meant for that terminal over there -------> sorry
<Acidphase> no biggy
<Typh> spoke too soon
<Typh> hmm, holding a key doesn't send multiple keystrokes, even though the setting is checked in keyboard settings. It'll work briefly if I uncheck and checck it.
<Ken8521> Typh, does here
<Typh> Ken8521: pardon?
<cwillu> Typh, got any weird remote x or vnc things running?
<Ken8521> you said holding a key doesn't send multiple strokes.. was just saying it does here
<Typh> cwillu: oh snap, I am! Using synergy
<Typh> turning it off to see if anything changes
<cwillu> synergy is the x2x remake?
<cwillu> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<cwillu> ooo, packaged and everything
<cwillu> I'll have to start using that at work
<Typh> quicksynergy is a great no-config gui for it that runs cross platform
<Typh> wait, maybe not windows
<cwillu> x2x had a thing about disabling keyrepeat on the local side, so that the remote side's repeat settings worked properly
<cwillu> so I'd guess that it got that state confused
<cwillu> or you might just have to restart synergy after changing that setting
<Typh> I'll play around with it
<cwillu> educated guesses, given that I haven't looked at the source yet, but I'm usually right :p
<intrader> My 10.10 RC Brasero application does not start from either the Application or the context menu. Ubuntu 9.04 has no problems with burning an iso.
<cwillu> intrader, try running it from a terminal and see if it does anything different
<cwillu> intrader, by 9.04 you mean 10.04?
<cwillu> (if you really mean 9.04, realize that you're quite a few versions behind, and you should at the very least check whether 10.04 works)
<intrader> cwillu, I don't have 10.04 running - only 10.10 RC. I have noticed that on this computer where updates have occurred to 9.04, 9.04 does not work either. Only in a laptop where I have not updated 9.04, the disk burner works (I don't know which one it is)
<intrader> cwillu, and the command is `brasero`?
<cwillu> intrader, this doesn't sound like a 10.10 problem to be honest
<cwillu> intrader, check the tab completion
<intrader> cwillu, `which brasero` answers /usr/bin/brasero. From the 'Applications--Sound&Video-->Brasero Disk Burner' or from the context menu of the .iso file, brasero does not start. What command should I issue in the terminal?
<cwillu> intrader, the first one that comes into your head
<Ken8521> brasero just sucks.
<Ken8521> how they decided it should replace gnomebaker, i will never understand
<intrader> cwillu, `brasero 'Mono*.iso` comes up but disappears once I insert the blank CD and dismiss the dialog from the CD.
<cwillu> intrader, "brasero"
<cwillu> and then copy any output to a pastebin
<tehk> I am having issues with one of my two side buttons on my 5 button intellimouse explorer 2.0. The big side button does not work and is not detected by either 'xinput test' or 'xev'
<tehk> It worked in previous installs
<tehk> I mean previous versions
<intrader> cwillu, `brasero 'Mono*.iso` comes up but disappears - segmentation fault
<cwillu> intrader, "brasero"
<intrader> cwillu, `brasero 'Mono*.iso` comes up but disappears - segmentation fault as soon as the dialog that pops up when I insert the blank CD (not the brasero dialog) but the 'Blank CD_R Disc dialog'
<cwillu> not "brasero with extra parameters"
<intrader> cwillu, `brasero 'Mono*.iso` comes up but disappears - segmentation fault as soon as the dialog that pops up when I insert the blank CD (not the brasero dialog) but the 'Blank CD_R Disc dialog'
 * cwillu adds intrader to his ignore list
<intrader> cwillu, thanks for that vote - poor manners
<intrader> Anyone, `brasero` ---> segmentation fault.
<ChogyDan> intrader: have you tried reinstalling it?
<Endafy> will 10.10 work better with nforce than 10.04 did?
<fudoreaper> i am trying to boot from USB
<fudoreaper> i used the usb-creator-gtk tool with 10.01
<fudoreaper> -server, AMD 64
<fudoreaper> after SYSLINUX, i get a boot prompt and "could not find kernel image: linux"
<fudoreaper> any idea what's wrong, or a better way to create a boot USB?
<mark2010> hi, all of a sudden i get a kernel panic on 2.6.35-22-generic and recovery mode at boot, VFS: cannot open root device. 2.6.32-25 works any ideas?
<trans123> i'm running 10.10rc on vbox, its asking for username n password, all of my efforts are failed, what should i give there
<lapion> mark2010, the thing about kernel panics that suddenly happen als of a sudden, they rarely are all of a sudden.
<lapion> trans123, did you install it onto the virtual disk, or are you running from iso image ?
<trans123> running from iso
<mark2010> lapion: had things going well with 10.10 rc and then kernel panic. booted for a week or so after resolving white screen issue.
<jeiworth_> trans123, are you in the live system? usually it shouldn't ask for anything, but i beleive the default user there is ubuntu pw ubuntu
<trans123> tried already
<lapion> trans123, it should be ubuntu with no password
<jeiworth_> yes, in the terminal a $ sudo su - should give you root access wihtout entering any pw
<trans123> lapion thanks it worked
<bazhang> jeiworth_, sudo -i not sudo su
<jeiworth_> bazhang, try it ;)
<bazhang> jeiworth_, no, its not supported, so dont suggest it please
<jeiworth_> bazhang, not supported? please explain, it's that standard way to drop into a root shell?
<lapion> mark2010, when does the kernel panic appear
<jeiworth_> s/that/the
<bazhang> jeiworth_, sudo -i is, yes
<jeiworth_> bazhang, well, ok.. but what are the implications using sudo su - instead of sudo -i?
<lapion> jeiworth_, su changes full users id to root
<bazhang> jeiworth_, sudo -i sets the appropriate parameters
<mark2010> lapion: after i choose 2.6.35-22 generic or recovery. looked at the grubs with the earlier kernal , .32-25, and seems the same as i had. ran update-grub and looked ok
<lapion> mark2010, try update-initramfs
<jeiworth_> bazhang, just reading the man sudo page, so sudo su won't read the .profile from /root/ sudo su? interesting...
<lapion> mark2010, don't say all of a sudden, say it happened after upgrading to meerkat
<mark2010> lapion: will try. ok, after upgrading and running meerkat for a couple weeks. LOL
<intrader> Anyone, `brasero` ---> segmentation fault.
<jeiworth_> 10.10 working real nice btw, noticed that wake-up from sleep has greatly improved
<lapion> mark2010, the kernel 2.6.35-22.nn is regularly upgraded nn version changes
<lapion> intrader try reinstallling brasero
<mark2010> lapion: thanks trying the update now.
<lapion> mark2010, try: update-initramfs -k all -c
<mark2010> lapion: TY. that was my next question.
 * lapion has psychic powerz
<intrader> lapion, I have removed and then install - same results upon issuing `brasero`
<lapion> intrader, how do you "issue" brasero ?
<intrader> lapion, `brasero` from the terminal
<mark2010> lapion:that generated 2 files, both kernels i have.
<lapion> intrader, first try rebooting so all tmp files get cleared, if that doesn't help try first removing all config files in home directory: try mv ./.gnome2/brasero.session ./.gnome2/brasero.session.tmp ; mv ./.config/brasero ./.config/brasero.tmp ; mv ./.gconf/apps/brasero ./.gconf/apps/brasero.tmp
<lapion> mark2010, now reboot
<mark2010> lapion: TY. so i can remember, does that mean initiate ram file system?
<lapion> mark2010, no it recrates the ramfilesystem that is loaded at boot, which contains all drivers needed before mounting rootfs where the kernel can find all other non essential drivers
<lapion> *recreates
<mark2010> lapion:ok. BRB
<mark2010> lapion:perfect. thank you very much! for future, does that file get overwritten, or maybe mine just got corrupted?
<lapion> mark2010, probably never got created
<lapion> mark2010, check apt-logs
<intrader> lapion, after reboot, same
<mark2010> lapion: ok.
<lapion> intrader, did you do the mv's I told you to ?
<intrader> lapion, after reboot, no as there is no brasero under ./.gnome2
<intrader> lapion, what I have under ./.gnome2 is accels, file-roller, keyrings, panel2.d, backgrounds.xml, gedit, nautilus-scripts
<olskolirc> if im on karmic, will i be foreced to upgrade to kde5x when 10.10 comes out in a few days?
<lapion> intrader, did you dothe whole line:  mv ./.gnome2/brasero.session ./.gnome2/brasero.session.tmp ; mv ./.config/brasero ./.config/brasero.tmp ; mv ./.gconf/apps/brasero ./.gconf/apps/brasero.tmp
<lapion> the first one is not the most important one.. if there is no brasero.session doesn't matter..
<intrader> lapion, there is no brasero.session under ./.gnome2
<intrader> lapion, must be failing before it established the session.
<lapion> intrader, brasero.session is not important.
<lapion> are you still running brasero filename*.iso ?
<intrader> lapion, yes I want to burn the iso with brasero.
<lapion> yeah but do not do brasero filename*.iso
<lapion> do not use "*"
<intrader> lapion, I don't understand, the first mv will fail if brasero.session is not there
<intrader> lapion, I do `brasero` - no file name
<lapion> intrader, what do you get when you do pgrep brasero ?
<intrader> lapion, nothing
<lapion> intrader, if mv ./.gnome2/brasero.session ./.gnome2/brasero.session.tmp files then simply only do : mv ./.config/brasero ./.config/brasero.tmp ; mv ./.gconf/apps/brasero ./.gconf/apps/brasero.tmp
<lapion> intrader, if mv ./.gnome2/brasero.session ./.gnome2/brasero.session.tmp files then simply only do : mv ./.config/brasero ./.config/brasero.tmp ; mv ./.gconf/apps/brasero ./.gconf/apps/brasero.tmp
<lapion> brasero.session is of no importance if it does not exist it does not exist
<intrader> lapion, no brasero under ~/.config
<lapion> intrader, do sudo apt-get purge brasero
<lapion> intrader, then reinstall brasero
<intrader> lapion, after purge, I do `sudo apt-get install brasero`
<intrader> lapion, same, same `brasero` --->segmentation fault
<intrader> lapion, why does `pgrep brasero` answer nothing?
<lapion> means there is no stale version of brasero running..
<lapion> intrader, pgrep brasero greps ps for any running instances of brasero and gives it's process number
<lapion> intrader, sometimes if there allready is a version of a program running it tend to segfault
<intrader> lapion, it has been a long day - would you mind if we table this. Thanks for the pgrep lession
<lapion> intrader, I knew you where tired or something.. or maybe you have even drunk a bit of alcohol
<lapion> drank
<donvitoo> how to install identd on maverick
<donvitoo> ?
<mark2010> lapion: didn't find that Log with apt-get. or using whereis. im lost
<FireCrotch> I have a question about getting a package update into Maverick... I know, everything is frozen, but the bug that it fixes is, in my opinion, major enough to warrant a freeze exception.  Does anyone know who I should talk to?
<bazhang> FireCrotch, which package
<FireCrotch> bazhang: libdrm
<FireCrotch> bazhang: it resolves a problem with a basic feature that a lot of users expect to work - dual monitors in a side-by-side configuration
<bazhang> FireCrotch, good question; not sure who to refer you to though
<bazhang> a bug fix should make it in at any time though
<bazhang> ie 5 days hence
<Flynsarmy> In nautilus when i press F2 it highlights the entire filename instead of just the stuff before the extension. Is this a bug in maverick or am i missing a setting somewhere?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: works good for me, lemme check if there's some configuration about that
<Flynsarmy> surprised this channels not more active with 2 days to go before final release
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: I can't find any configuration for that
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: does it have the same behavior if you right-click and select "rename" ?
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: yes, it highlights everything including ext
<Flynsarmy> This is pretty hard to explain but in prev versions of ubuntu a weird bug-ish thing happened every now and then where if i'd click on a file/folder it'd try to rename. If i pressed enter, it would do nothing. Closing and reopening nautilus would fix this issue - but that version of rename looked a little diff to the standard f2/right click->rename version. This looks like that weird version of rename
<Ken8521> no offense, but that didn't make sense at all.
<Flynsarmy> haha yea
<Flynsarmy> just ignore that then :) the issue still remains in karmic that if i f2, it highlights full filename :S
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: I've noticed thing like that in the past too, but I think those were only issues with display refresh
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: thats qutie possible
<Flynsarmy> I'm on a clean version of maverick, not an upgrade. this issue has been happening since i installed it
<Flynsarmy> i've installed all the latest updates from teh ubuntu repository aswell
<Flynsarmy> One thing i can note is that i went into gconf-editor and set the location bar to always use text instead of buttons. would that have caused it?
<Flynsarmy> Oh, also i set nautilus to list view by default
<Blue1> why no updates in 4 days?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: oh same behavior for me with list view
<Flynsarmy> So it's a bug then?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: don't know whether it's a bug or a choice
<Flynsarmy> It suxxorz whatever it is
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: well you can report it, you'll see if it's a bug
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: How do i report it?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: file a bug on nautilus's launchpad page : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: thanks, will do
<Flynsarmy> It's been reported. still 'uncofirmed' though
<Flynsarmy> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627110
<ubottu> Gnome bug 627110 in Views: List View "rename does not select the filename, but also the extension" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<DanaG> ooh, that remotux + rinputd is awesome.
<DanaG> Just needs a way to turn off the LCD backlight on the iOS device.
<foxbuntu> hey all, this should be an easy one; where has the gdm theme selection gone to? I checked system > pref. > appearance & system > admin. > login window
<SaRy> foxbuntu, this feature was removed since 9.10.
<foxbuntu> SaRy, alright, so I m no longer able to change it?
<foxbuntu> ...or at least have to do it manually?
<SaRy> Yoy can do it manually or with ubuntu-tweak tool
<foxbuntu> SaRy, thx
<SaRy> For Ubuntu tweak .. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<SaRy> sudo apt-get update
<SaRy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<SaRy> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1222-after-a-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-configuration-made-easy-with-ubuntu-tweak
<SaRy> foxbuntu, as for the manually method ..
<foxbuntu> SaRy, thanks!
<SaRy> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<SaRy> Log out. Select a new theme/wallpaper/font/icons/pointer. Log in and remove gnome-appearance-properties to GDM's autostart applications:
<SaRy> sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<SaRy> Simple, interactive, and no additional applications needed to make the changes.
<SaRy> foxbuntu, you're welcome.
<shivraj123> am not able to add bt4 tools in my ubuntu pls help
<SaRy> What steps you tried out ..
<shivraj123> added repo address 1st
<shivraj123> added pgp key & menu
<shivraj123> still not working
<glebihan> shivraj123: what error are you getting ?
<shivraj123> its not connecting the repo.
<glebihan> what repo is it ?
<shivraj123>     echo deb http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<shivraj123> @glebihan, are u through?
<glebihan> shivraj123: I'm looking, the server responds to ping but not to http requests
<shivraj123> so
<glebihan> shivraj123: well either the server is down and you should try again later, or it's totally dead and you should try an installation from sources
<shivraj123> thanks glebihan
<glebihan> shivraj123: you're welcome
<mikebeecham> hi guys - I have a strange issue.  I have a number of SMB shares listed on my 'places'.  A couple of versions ago, this was fine...but now they are all duplicated.  One set are mounted and I can access them, and the other set cannot be mounted.  I only want the mountable set showing.
<glebihan> mikebeecham: I think you should be able to remove the unneeded ones by editing ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<mikebeecham> glebihan, nahhh....that only shows my local folders.  These are smb shares which sit on my mac downstairs.
<glebihan> mikebeecham: and you can't remove those from nautilus either ?
<mikebeecham> not sure how?  I checked my fstab and only one set it listed in there
<mikebeecham> not sure where else to go
<mikebeecham> if I umount the shares, then all disappear
<mikebeecham> when I mount -a they all appear again, with only one set mounting
<mikebeecham> i dont understand why I have a duplicate set, especially one that cant be mounted
<glebihan> mikebeecham: has it happened just once ? or is it recurrent ?
<glebihan> mikebeecham: I mean, did you try to log out and back in ?
<mikebeecham> it's recurrant
<mikebeecham> when I log in, and when I restart
<mikebeecham> I think it's a mounting thing
<mikebeecham> but dont know enough about linux to troubleshoot
<glebihan> mikebeecham: in nautilus, if you right-click on an unmounted share, do you have the option to remove it ?
<mikebeecham> nope, they are greyed out...the only extra option I have is to mount them...which it will not do..nothing happens which I choose the mount option
<glebihan> mikebeecham: could you launch nautilus as root to see what happens
<glebihan> ?
<mikebeecham> lets see
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<mikebeecham> only one set is shown, and all are mounted
<mikebeecham> so there are only two sets shown under my own account
<glebihan> mikebeecham: well that's weird, have no idea where it could come from
<mikebeecham> nor I
<goodnight> do NVIDIA cards work in Maverick?
<goodnight> .
<bazhang> goodnight, yes.
<mikebeecham> goodnight, yes
<ilvez> goodnight, yes
<goodnight> GREAT
<LBo> Does anyone know what the status is of multiseat GDM with Maverick?
<LBo> Is it possible now?
<h4f> when I run debsecan I get many lines with "CVE-2010-2322 icedtea-6-jre-cacao (remotely exploitable, low urgency)" seems that I don't have updates for icedtea-6. but my system is up to date
<ubottu> Absolute path traversal vulnerability in the extract_jar function in jartool.c in FastJar 0.98 allows remote attackers to create or overwrite arbitrary files via a full pathname for a file within a .jar archive, a related issue to CVE-2010-0831.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incomplete fix for CVE-2006-3619. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-2322)
<WXZ> I installed windows on a separate hdd than my ubuntu installation, followed these steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<WXZ> and now I'm automatically getting ubuntu loaded w/out seeing grub
<badp> Hey, I'm only asking here because I'm coincidentally running #ubuntu+1 but I'm confident this issue has been around for a long time
<badp> but I'd like to know, what package should I file this bug against?
<badp> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1164414/Ubuntu/Multimonitor%20fail.png
<olskolirc> how come I cant use redirect > without being root and even with root it won't let me on Maverick!  I cant even use pico without being root!
<donri> Are you writing to a file owned by root?
<olskolirc> no writing as myself donri
<donri> To where?
<olskolirc> from my terminal in my home dir
<olskolirc> oh wait donri it says im root
<tensorpudding> if you're trying to redirect to a file, you need write permissions for that file if it exists, and write permissions in the directory if it does not exist
<penguin42> and also becareful if you are trying to do it with sudo  - e.g. sudo program > file  that really doesn't do the redirect as root
<tensorpudding> this is one of the reasons i do not like using sudo
<penguin42> hey it's not sudo's fault
<penguin42> tensorpudding: Is a pancake a matrix pudding?
<tensorpudding> it doesn't matter if it's sudo's fault, it just makes you have to think a lot more about how sudo interacts with shell redirects, pipes and other things
<WXZ> grub2 won't show the menu
<penguin42> WXZ: It's left shift *right* after the bios
<WXZ> left shift + right arrow?
<WXZ> can I force it to show up all the time?
<penguin42> no, just left shift
<penguin42> I mean immediately after the bios
<WXZ> yeah, I figured
<WXZ> but have it show up by default, possible?
<penguin42> WXZ: Yeh, it's one of the options in /etc/default/grub
<penguin42> WXZ: I can't remember which one, probably one of the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT ones
<WXZ> I'll man it
<WXZ> oooh, never done this before
<WXZ> /etc/default/grub GRUB_HIDDEN-TIMEOUT = 7
<WXZ> would that work :s
<WXZ> got it
<WXZ> no, apparently I don't have it
<WXZ> I changed GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 7
<WXZ> and ran "update-grub"
<WXZ> nada
<penguin42> WXZ: This is why I said it was likely to be one of those, I can never remember which
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<WXZ> ok, well I'll keep testing
<odb|fidel> WXZ: getting curious here as i was checking my grub cfg yesterday too. My reason was the fact that my system/grub awaits input before it launches the default os - which wasnt configured before the 10.10 update. But it seems like your issue is different
<odb|fidel> so grub here is showing always & waiting for input - even if it has just one option to boot as it is a single os-setup ;)
<WXZ> half way there
<WXZ> it's not finding my windows installation :s
<Ken8521> WXZ, it's on the grub2 page how t change that
<WXZ> ~grub2
<WXZ> fail.
<Ken8521> yah, if it detects 2 OS's, the menu is shown by default, if only ubuntu, it is skipped by default
<WXZ> so how come it doesn't detect my second OS?
<Ken8521> Ubuntu didn't pick up your windows install?
<WXZ> nope
<Ken8521> how did you install?
<WXZ> ubuntu (hdd1), windows (hdd2), recovered grub2
<WXZ> and now we're here
<Ken8521> WXZ, what happens if hdd2 is first in your boot sequence?
<WXZ> didn't check
<WXZ> let me try that and I'll be back in 3-5 minutes
<WXZ> to answer your question, I get stuck on the "hardware monitor" screen
<WXZ> just tells you the cpu and sys temp
<Ken8521> ok
<Ken8521> WXZ, why didn't you just install normally, and put windows hdd1, ubuntu hdd2?
<Ken8521> grub likely would've picked up windows no problem
<WXZ> that's kind of beside the point now
<WXZ> long story
<Ken8521> yeah, i never understood why people do that to be truthful.. if modifying the windows MBR bothers you so much, just back up the windows MBR w/ mbrfix.. if there's a problem, restore it, it will overwrite grub.
<Ken8521> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ken8521> WXZ, try "custom menu entries" in the link above
<prep> Good morning gentlemen. Having issues with Movie Player on 10.10 RC, movies all of the sudden stopped working. Have used Ubuntu Tweak for basic system maintenance, not sure if a codec was removed. Still learning Linux, not so proficient in the Terminal
<WXZ> this is going to be hard.
<Ken8521> WXZ, well, you made it hard on yourself.
<Ken8521> prep, do they open at all, or do you get an error, etc
<prep> error. Shows name of movie, bu gives error
<Ken8521> ... and the error...?
<prep> cannot play
<bazhang> prep, pastebin the error
<Ken8521> prep, try installing VLC, see if you have the same issue
<prep> ok. what was the link for paste bin again?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<prep> thanks. trying now
<Ken8521> i thought you said the error was "cannot play"...?
<prep> Ok weird, played this DVD. But will not play Long Way Round from NetFlix
<bazhang> prep, installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<prep> DRM issue.
<Ken8521> probably a fubar dvd... maybe DRM... who knows
<prep> bazhang: not sure, how can I check?
<bazhang> prep, try to install them? get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<prep> It plays on the DVD at home, thinking maybe DRM
<bazhang> then try the medibuntu package
<Ken8521> prep, do you have libdvdcss2? that's the likely culprit
<prep> Not sure, how can I check? forgive my ignorance
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org   <--get it there
<prep> which one for Maverick?
<Oli``> Is the Speaker Test in Sound Preferences supposed to work?
<Ken8521> Oli``, lol.. that strikes me as a funny question, but it works for me.
<Ken8521> when you click it, you get the second window w/ left and right.. just click test again, and if your sound works, it should work
<Oli``> Ken8521: I'm in a funny mood. I thought it might have just been a half-implemented idea that should work
<bazhang> yikes no maverick version yet
<prep> ah
<Ken8521> bazhang, no maverick version of what?
<Oli``> It doesn't for me (next window pops up but no sound from any of the test buttons) but my sound works fine!
<prep> I was under the impression this was the IRC for Maverick or Ubuntu beta
<bazhang> Ken8521, libdvdcss2
<bazhang> prep, yep
<bazhang> well almost Final
<Ken8521> oh of medibuntu?... i used the Lucid repository, ONLY installed libdvdcss2, then removed the lucid repository
<bazhang> no need for the repo, just get the deb
<Ken8521> bazhang, yeah, you could do that to
<prep> ok, so I need to wait till it's updated?
<bazhang> prep, or throw caution to the wind and get the lucid deb now
 * Ken8521 always throws caution to the wind
<Ken8521> lol
<prep> this is my tire kicker . Guess I'll give it a shot
<bazhang> prep, I've done it cross version before, not that big a risk for that one deb
<Ken8521> yeah...
<bazhang> download the deb, choose open with in FF or double click on desktop
<Ken8521> i just used the repository, then removed it as soon as i was done.... libdvdcss2 doesn't have any other dependencies it needs to add
<Ken8521> WXZ, any luck?
<WXZ> I'm reading on how to do it properly
<Ken8521> WXZ, link?
<WXZ> yes, although I have some questions
<Ken8521> whats the link?
<WXZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<WXZ> the one you gave me :s
<Ken8521> oh ok
<WXZ> menuentry "Windows XP" {
<WXZ> set root=(hd0,1)
<WXZ> that's about all I understand
<Ken8521> well, the "search" line..
<Ken8521> is likely the UUID of the disk.
<WXZ> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set /dev/sdb1
<Ken8521> no
<Ken8521> the UUID, not device name
<WXZ> If GRUB 2 cannot find the referenced kernel, try replacing the UUID with the device name (example: /dev/sda6 ).
<prep> bazhang: perfect, works now thank you. Have any experience with Jack?
<Ken8521> WXZ, hang on a sec, lemme ssh my home PC, and look at my grub.cfg(it dual boots.)
<WXZ> how do I even find out the uuid
<WXZ> cat /etc/fstab doesn't work
<WXZ> or atleast it's not showing me the uuid of /dev/sdb1
<Pici> WXZ: sudo blkid
<Ken8521> WXZ, ok...http://paste.ubuntu.com/508764/
<Ken8521> looks a lot more complex than Grub legacy, thats for sure
<WXZ> :|
<Ken8521> WXZ, but thats also w/ XP on my master partition.. so
<WXZ> do I keep the exec tail -n
<WXZ> and the #bin/something
<Ken8521> Pici, he installed Ubuntu on hdd1, xp is on hdd2.. grub is not picking up XP on hdd2
<WXZ> too late
<Ken8521> WXZ, i have no idea, grub2 is not something i've looked into very much.... i was pretty good w/ grub-legacy..
<WXZ> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 22: function: not found
<WXZ> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 26: save_env: not found
<WXZ> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 27: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<Ken8521> lovely
<Ken8521> sudo apt-get reinstall like a normal person
<WXZ> resintall grub2?
<Ken8521> no.
<Ken8521> install Ubuntu like a normal person
<WXZ> can't.
<Ken8521> why?
<WXZ> too much work
<Ken8521> WXZ, and this is way easier..lol
<WXZ> possibly.
<WXZ> I gain knowledge
<prep> Is there a codec for AAC files in Rhythmbox?
<Ken8521> how do you figure it would be to much work...
<WXZ> reinstalling windows, or fixing windows, about an hour.. hour and a half
<Ken8521> WXZ, you don't need to reinstall or fix windows
<WXZ> moving all my config files on ubuntu... a lot of work
<donri> prep: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Ken8521> your config files shouldn't take more than 10min from a live CD
<WXZ> ?
<prep> donri: was just asked that, no I do not. New to Linux, not sure how to
<Ken8521> all you have to do is copy your /home to an external drive....
<WXZ> yes
<WXZ> I have virtualbox
<WXZ> w/ like 12 gigs
<Ken8521> ok..? so it will take about 25min.
<prep> well I just installed libdvdcss2
<Ken8521> you've been trying to edit grub for at least 30min I been here
<donri> prep: In Software Center, search for it
<WXZ> and then I'll have to reinstall all my apps which I installed
<WXZ> ok, question...
<Ken8521> do you have a bunch of compiled apps, or all stuff from the repositoris, etc? that still shoudln't take more than 20min or so.
<WXZ> some are compiled, some aren't
<Ken8521> ok..
<WXZ> and I removed a bunch of apps after I installed ubuntu
<prep> donri: wants to remove ffmpef library 50/52
<WXZ> and some apps were hard to get/get to work properly
<Ken8521> well, only you can determine what to do.
<Ken8521> i know i wouldn't have wasted more than 15min on this... but thats just me..lol
<WXZ> but that's how you learn
<WXZ> you mess stuff up, and then you fix it
<Ken8521> yeah, but i'm not sure how far you're going to get w/ Windows on a slave drive....
<lucent> may as well ask, do you know how to catch the entire dmesg output?
<lucent> i.e. if I have lots of crap scrolling by when I hit 'dmesg' and it's flooding out the useful info
<Ken8521> i know on grub legacy, you had to trick XP into thinking it was on the master drive.
<lucent> how to just capture the whole thing
<WXZ> what if I install grub2 on the second hdd
<WXZ> and change the master drive
<Ken8521> WXZ, that *could* work.
<Ken8521> WXZ, or it might end up in epic fail, because grub isn't stored on that drive, it's stored on the Ubuntu drive.
<Ken8521> personally, i think grub2 is overly complex
<penguin42> Ken8521: Yeh
<Ken8521> grub was beautiful for it's simplicity.
<Ken8521> and really, how many features do you need, for a text menu?
<lucent> over 9000.
<Ken8521> lol
<lucent> LISA you're tearing us apart!
<lucent> errr 'me'
<Ken8521> maybe it's time for Ubuntu to embrace Lilo
<lucent> the complexity present in grub2 is necessary for support of all the crazy stuff that grub2 developers refuse to implement themselves, and ignore patches for
<tensorpudding> I remember hearing a few months ago about people using LILO becuase GRUB lacked support for some specific thing.
<tensorpudding> Which is pretty shameful, considering that GRUB has been dominant in the Linux world for over five years.
<Ken8521> yup.. makes no sense
<lucent> to be fair there's a pretty high standard of my-phallus-is-more-unicorn-like-than-yours on the grub2 developer mailing list
<Ken8521> lucent, lmao
<lucent> I try not to get involved, pointless discussion is pointless
<Ken8521> yup.
<penguin42> lucent: Look just don't say that about Natty
<Ken8521> like i said, it's a freakin menu
<Ken8521> do i really care if i can put a wallpaper on it?
<lucent> it's not a menu though
<Ken8521> it's an adventure
<lucent> it's nipple twisting realmode programming
<Ken8521> lol
<tensorpudding> I'm fond of not having a fancy bootloader, but only on single-boot machines
<lucent> I care not to get involved with the twisted math involved
<Ken8521> tensorpudding, my grub is basic on all machines i set up.
<tensorpudding> Like FreeBSD's default configuration
<tensorpudding> That one is pretty bare
<Ken8521> i hpe he gets that problem resolved
<Ken8521> some people just make crap harder on themselves
<Ken8521> i'm not sure how co-operative 7 is going to be on a slave drive anyway...
<WXZ> this shouldn't be that difficult.
<Ken8521> ..
<Ken8521> thank project grub
<WXZ> I won't.
<WXZ> what was the reasoning behind the changes?
<Ken8521> WXZ, only thing i could think to try(other than installing like 99% of the free world)
<Ken8521> is possibly replacing grub2, w/ grub-legacy.
<Ken8521> grub legacy, IMO, is a little easier to work w/
<lucent> dur
<lucent> what is the problem?
<WXZ> ubuntu (hdd1), windows (hdd1), reinstalled grub on hdd1
<Ken8521> lucent, windows is on a slave drive, will not boot, was not added to grub2 during installation
<lucent> so...
<Ken8521> ..
<WXZ> :|
<lucent> solution is obvious
<lucent> kill windows... with fire.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> WXZ, did you upgrade from 10.04, or clean install 10.10?
<WXZ> clean install
<Ken8521> lol, well then how can you have all this crap on there?
<Ken8521> that you said you have?
<WXZ> what do you mean?
<Ken8521> you said you had compiled programs, installed a bunch, ermoved a bunch, etc.
<Ken8521> if you clean installed, you can't have all that much.
<WXZ> yes
<WXZ> ummmm... why not?
<Ken8521> nevermind..
<Ken8521> WXZ, have you tried asking in #grub?
<WXZ> no.
<WXZ> yes.
<Ken8521> WXZ, thats not what they wanted.
<WXZ> what?
<Ken8521> open a terminal and type sudo os-prober
<WXZ> what do they mean "os-prober" installed?
<Ken8521> see if it sees xp(pretty sure thats what they wanted)
<WXZ> no output
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ken8521> yoyoyoyo
<Ken8521> sorry, trying to be a linux-gangster
<BluesKaj> geekte now there's a ge image
<BluesKaj> oops, kb receiver is aced
<BluesKaj> ok, seems to be working
<BluesKaj> was going to say geekgangster , now there's a strange image
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> man, they are a lively bunch
<Ken8521> lol
<BluesKaj> where?
<Ken8521> #grub
<Pici> hutch: quick version: update-manager -d  in a grapical environment, or sudo do-release-upgrade -d   for cli
<hutch> Pici thanks
<hutch> cli upgrading now thanks
<hutch> Pici I've just came from Linuxmint and heard Maverick was awesome. What's ur honest opinion?
<Pici> hutch: I've been using Maverick for months now, barely any problems.
<Pr070cal> hi still no luck with the nvidia drivers i just got the beta amd64 drivers and still get no signal to LCD, the module is now compiling and running fine :) but when i boot i get no signal and xorg.log is not populated so i think xorg is not starting ?
<hutch> Is it a big improvement over 10.4?
<Pr070cal> how can i find out why xserver isnt starting
<ilvez> 10.04 to be precise, hutch wait for complete release notes
<Pici> hutch:  It depends what applications you use.  And what ilvez said.
<hutch> k :)
<ilvez> Pr070cal: why do you need to compile them? doesn't ubuntu packaged ones suit you?
<BluesKaj> Pr070cal, which nVidia card ?
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, your card is likely not supported at the present time
<Ken8521> WXZ, anyluck?
<WXZ> no, I'm taking a break from trying
<WXZ> 30 minutes and I'll see how to downgrade
<Pr070cal> i got the beta driver from nvidia
<Ken8521> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Pr070cal> it says 8400gs
<Pr070cal> the card works fine with nv driver @ 1366x768
<BluesKaj> Pr070cal, I asked which card , not which driver
<Pr070cal> 8400gs
<Ken8521> WXZ, are you gonna try to downgrade to grub-legacy?
<Pr070cal> before the nvidia module wasnt loading so i compiled my own at driver install which now loads
<BluesKaj> !who | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pr070cal> but xserver wont start so no error in xorg.log
<WXZ> yes Ken8521
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> that might work.
<Pr070cal> is there a log i can check to see why xserver wont start ?
<perlsyntax> How do i get python 2.7 to work with the apt-get?
<BluesKaj> Pr070cal, the nvidia-current 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 driver is supposed to work with the 8400gs , not a proprietary driver , especially on a RC OS
<Pr070cal> ok brb
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, a bunch of hardware is broken with it though
<bjsnider> vaois, optimus stuff etc.
<bjsnider> it has issues
<penguin42> is there a page describing what the right thing to do for various Nvidia users is? We'll get a flood of them in a couple of days
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, hardware is broken with , what ?
<philsf> is someone here using unity to confirm a glitch I just stumbled into?
<Ken8521> penguin42, just install the restricted driver? works fine for me
<penguin42> Isn't bjsnider saying that doesn't work for some?
<SaRy> penguin42, may wana look at Nvidia Community Documentation.
<bork> attaching an external monitor to my laptop has stopped working since upgrading (I can get an image to show on the external monitor for a little while, but then it changes its mind)
<BluesKaj> I have an older nVidia geforce7600gt graphics card, and the nvidia-current driver works fine on it so far , and from othe reports the 8series cards work just as well
<Volkodav> yofel: ping
<mikebeecham> hi guys - I have a strange issue.  I have a number of SMB shares listed on my 'places'.  A couple of versions ago, this was fine...but now they are all duplicated.  One set are mounted and I can access them, and the other set cannot be mounted.  I only want the mountable set showing.
<mikebeecham> When I log into nautilus as root, there is only one set showing, which can be mounted....so the duplicates are only showing under my account?
<mikebeecham> fstab only shows one set also
<penguin42> mikebeecham: If you right click on them in the places left pane in a nautilus window can you delete it?
<mikebeecham> penguin42, nope, the only option I have is mount...but they wont be mounted
<penguin42> mikebeecham: You might have to attack /apps/nautilus/desktop-metadata or the like with gconf-editor?
<mikebeecham> but will this not remove the mounted ones as well?
<penguin42> not sure, it almost sounds like it has a dupe of the places data
<mikebeecham> yeah
<mikebeecham> although in a nautilus window (not root) there are two sets also
<penguin42> actually that path I gave only seems to be position of the icons
<mikebeecham> so it's not just places
<mikebeecham> penguin42, yes
<Pr070cal> ok im back now i removed the nvidia beta drivers and installed nvidia-current from apt
<Pr070cal> but i still get no signal :(
<nothingspecial> mikebeecham: I think if you remove them from nautilus they will go from places
<Pr070cal> how can i find out why xserver doesnt start ?
<mikebeecham> nothing, but the only ones I can remove from nautlius are the ones that have mounted.  I need these.  It's the ones that wont mount that I cannot remove
<penguin42> weird
<lduros> Hello, does anybody know if the Ubuntu font is available for use / reuse on materials such as printed documents and embedding in websites?
<nothingspecial> mikebeecham: yes weird
<mikebeecham> if I open up nautilus in root, (sudo nautilus) then only the one set is available, and this is the correct set
<penguin42> mikebeecham: I'd go have a look around .gconf or .config
<lvh> Can anyone tell me what the default monospace font is on Maverick?
<igormorgado> hi I have a pavillion tx1000 with touchscreen (,Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen) im trying to enable it on ubuntu+1, tried lot of things (old, new, beta, alternative drivers). Someone knows if it works on ubuntu +1?
<vee> is there a tool that allows me to monitor which application uses my bandwidth??
<vee> plz help me out here i am new to liunx
<Ken8521> vee, maybe iftop?  i dunno.
<Ken8521> vee, , but i don't know if that does your whole network, or just the local pc
<td123> does anyone know why the system menu is missing icons, but on the applications and places, it isn't?
<td123> what ever happened to consistency?
<Ken8521> td123, i hate that to.. but they are easy enough to add back
<penguin42> that's curious, for a couple of releases they were all missing
<vee> ken8521 my local pc is enough thank u for ur suggestion
<trism> td123: gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<Ken8521> yea
<td123> penguin42: I've noticed it in past releases, but I've never been given a sane answer as to why
<Ken8521> check it.
<Ken8521> td123, i doubt there's a good reason
<td123> I'm not asking on how to enable it, I'm asking why
<Ken8521> dunno.
<Ken8521> lemme skype shuttleworth real quick and i'll get your answer
<td123> hehe really? :)
<Ken8521> yeah, we're good like that
<td123> awesome
<trism> td123: it's a gnome thing apparently, they don't like icons on the menus
<Ken8521> yup.
<Ken8521> thats what mark said... he said don't blame him.
<penguin42> td123: There's a long long bug somewhere about arguing why it would be best not to have any, and I certainly argued against that - but I'm not sure when it came to some fo them
<trism> I'm just glad they left the key and it works
<Ken8521> yeah.
<td123> o ok
<trism> for now anyway
<Ken8521> i'm anxious for gnome-
<BluesKaj> is there a kde user or are all you guys using gnome ?
<Ken8521> *3
<td123> so this isn't an ubuntu thing, but rather, a gnome thing
<Ken8521> Blue1, ga... KDE is the closest thing to a Linux virus that there is
<td123> thanks for the explanations.. time to bother #gnome :D
<BluesKaj> Ken8521, no flaming , I asked a legit question
<BluesKaj> heh, he ran away
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, certain nvidia hardware is broken with the current blobs
<bjsnider> and the only thing we can do about it is sit there and like it
<BluesKaj> it's not the HW thatr's broken bjsnider , it's the driver
<penguin42> bjsnider: Is there a list of for this hardware do this, for this hardware your stuffed?
<lindsaymobil22> Hey guys
<lindsaymobil22> If i install maverick RC, will i have to dist-upgrade or will it just download the updated packages to make it RTM
<lindsaymobil22> hello???????
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: Er.. You just described the same thing.
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: you told me to ask in here?
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: No, I mean that dist-upgrading is downloading updated packages.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !final | lindsaymobil22 too
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22 too: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: i dont want to upgrade, it causes nothing but problems, im asking if i install the rc will i have to upgrade or will the updates just come through in the update manager like any other update?
<lindsaymobil22> i know linux mint does this
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: Short answer: yes, it will be updated to final automagically.
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: thank god, because i know with say, updating the alpha to the beta, that had to be a whole upgrade
<lindsaymobil22> and not just updates
<androidbruce|lap> anyone still experiencing the term environment not being set in Guake?
<bjsnider> penguin42, all i know right now is that vaio +nvidia and optimus +nvidia, but there could be more, since this guy is now talking about 8400gs being borked too
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: No, that doesn't require a reinstall.
<bjsnider> they'll have to use nouveau
<bjsnider> or stay on lucid
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: update-manager does dist-upgrades.  A dist-upgrade isn't an upgrade to a new release.
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: no not reinstall, i mean, you know in the update manager it has "new version is available", thats not what i want from rc to rtm
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: It won't.  and it shouldn't have done that for alpha to beta to rc
<penguin42> bjsnider: Fancy adding the ones you know about to   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/KnownHardwareIssues/10.10
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: cool, but if i was on 10.04.1 and i wanted 10.10 without reinstsll
<penguin42> bjsnider: it just has a couple of mine on there at the moment but I'd like to suggest adding more stuff we're sure about
<lindsaymobil22> reinstall thats an upgrade***
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: Then it should give you that prompt that you were talking about.
<lindsaymobil22> cool, thaks for your help pici!
<undecim> Does Maverick have Elantech touchpad drivers?
<odb|fidel> Hi - i am wondering why my grub2 forces me to choose an os on a single os installation. my grub config in /etc/default/grub is here: http://pastie.org/1207804
<odb|fidel> right now grub waits until i select an entry - which isnt the expected behaviour right?
<undecim> odb|fidel: You should be able to set the cooldown to 0 in /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub.
<undecim> odb|fidel: Eh, I mean timeout, not cooldown...
<undecim> Been playing MMOs too much lately XD
<odb|fidel> undecim: but shouldnt it just autoselect entry 0 after 3sec?
<odb|fidel> based on the currecnt config
<odb|fidel> *current*
<undecim> yes, it should load the first entry after 3 seconds
<odb|fidel> any idea why it doenst?
<undecim> Can I get a pastebin of /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<odb|fidel> undecim: yep - wait a sec
<odb|fidel> undecim: http://pastie.org/1207866
<youbun2> hello!
<undecim> Do you see any countdown timer at all?
<odb|fidel> undecim: no
<youbun2> which computers can use 10.10?
<odb|fidel> youbun2: that question is somehow not really clear
<odb|fidel> how about just trying a live cd in case you want just to check if one specific host is "able" to run it ;)
<undecim> odb|fidel: My guess is it has something to do with recordfail.
<odb|fidel> youbun2: there is: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ if that helps you further
<odb|fidel> undecim: recordfail as in?
<odb|fidel> can't follow right now
<undecim> The env variable that grub uses to see if an option failed to boot.
<odb|fidel> ok
<undecim> If you had a successful boot, recordfail should have been cleared.
<odb|fidel> could it be my vga setting produces an error and thats the reason?
 * hutch might have been quicker burning and installing upgrade :/
<odb|fidel> mh - i do boot without issues
<vbgunz> man, I could only hope the hibernation issues gets sorted out ***but*** I absolutely doubt at this point that's gonna happen :/
<undecim> odb|fidel: No, the vga option shouldn't cause problems.
<vbgunz> You know, the funny thing is, I came in here about 2 months ago stating there was a problem with the kernel and I was told pretty much to go away if I wasn't using Maverick
<vbgunz> that blows, this could have been looked into at least 2 months ago
<odb|fidel> undecim: i do see its not supported on my box - thats why i was wondering
<undecim> odb|fidel: You could try editing it out and see
<undecim> odb|fidel: You would need to boot twice to test it
<odb|fidel> ok - gonna remove the vga option, update-grub2 & reboot twice. lemme check
<cx42net> hi there !
<cx42net> I don't understand what's going on : I have ubuntu 10.10 installed on a ssd and today after reboot, everything went crazy : I didn't had the menu bar (with time, icons, notifications, etc), firefox crashes after 5 seconds, apt-get gives me a segmentation fault about a depot with a wrong signature (an ubuntu original depot)
<cx42net> what's going on please ?
<undecim> cx42net: Did you run out of disk space?
<cx42net> undecim: no
<cx42net> not at all, something like 20% on the 30gb ssd and 1% on my other hd
<undecim> what are the last few lines of dmesg?
<cx42net> pastebin.com/rPjNuMCr
<cx42net> sorry :/ => http://pastebin.com/rPjNuMCr
<undecim> cx42net: I would run memtest if i were you
<cx42net> can I do that from the desktop env ?
<undecim> cx42net: no
<undecim> Do it from the boot menu of a live cd
<cx42net> ok thanks
<cx42net> is it possible from the 10.10 ?
<Ken8521> is what possible?
<penguin42> cx42net: If you reboot then at the grub menu you can select memtest
<cx42net> since I boot from a ssd, it is not from the /tmp or the swap that is located on the ssd that causes those kind of problmes ?
<odb|fidel> undecim: no change
<cx42net> Ken8521: sorry I explained badly : to use memtest from the install cd of the 10.10 (yeah I forgot tons of words too)
<penguin42> cx42net: It's possible; but /tmp doing that would be odd, swap maybe if iy's swapping a lot
<Dr_Willis> sounds more like a memory bad issue to me also..
<cx42net> and could it be the 10.10 of ubuntu that causes this ?
<Dr_Willis> I would wonder if running the desktop from a live cd. would show the same issues.
<Dr_Willis> cx42net:  ive not seen anyone else in here report such issues
<cx42net> the last thing I did yesterday was to kill gnome-applet
<undecim> odb|fidel: Try commenting the if...then...else...fi block that starts if "[ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then" to make sure it's recordfail causing the problems.
<Dr_Willis> could be a bad burn/install also.. its hard to tell with such a variaty of problems
<cx42net> yeah sure
<undecim> odb|fidel: Gah, put my " in the wrong place. It starts "if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then"
<odb|fidel> undecim: in /boot/grub.grub.cfg i guess right?
<undecim> odb|fidel: Yup
<cx42net> and I try to put ubuntu 10.10 on my usb key but it keeps saying "boot error", do you know this problem ?
<undecim> odb|fidel: I have to leave for a few... I will probably be back in 30-45 minutes if you still need help
<penguin42> cx42net: How did you try and does it say anything other than boot error?
<odb|fidel> ok thanks for the help undecim
<Dr_Willis> Using 10.10 iso  with  the usb-disk-creator from 10.04 has some bugs. I think you need to edit one of the syslinux confifg files and comment out the menu.c32 line.  but Im trying to rember somthing i did a month ago. :)
<cx42net> penguin42: I tried to boot from : USB-HDD, USB-CDROM, USB-ZIP (to be sure) and I installed ubuntu 10.10 via usb creator and an other one I can't remember it's name (zencreator? )
<cx42net> and sometimes it said that it couldn't load the cdrom (when calling usb-cdrom)
<Dr_Willis> You could try setting up a flash drive with a ubuntu iso image file on it and grub2 and have it boot the iso file.
<cx42net> penguin42: well no errors with memtest
<cx42net> but that's odd ! I rebooted my computer and now I have everything that is back
<penguin42> cx42net: I'd normally run memtest for a few hours; if it's working at the moment OK, but you might want it to leave memtest over night
<cwillu_at_work> is btrfs still an option in maverick's installer?
<vbgunz> how can I troubleshoot **why** hibernation takes soooo long to shutdown?
<cwillu_at_work> vbgunz, compared to what?
<vbgunz> compared to it being 600% slowed on 10.10 vs 10.4
<cx42net> well thank you guys, I'll take a look and eventually come back if I have another similar problem
<cx42net> thanks a lot
<penguin42> vbgunz: Is your normal disk write performance OK?
<vbgunz> penguin42: I believe it should be but not sure how to really test it
<vbgunz> my reads have dropped with the new kernel by about 40mb
<penguin42> vbgunz: Well start with something like hdparm -tT for read performance
<vbgunz> yeah, that's what I mean, my swap is at 260 MB/sec for buffered reads. my ext4 partition is at 181 (this one dropped by 40MB) with the maverick kernel
<penguin42> vbgunz: OK what about something like dd conv=fdatasync if=/dev/zero of=abigfile bs=1024k count=1000 or the like?  What's your disk subsystem?
<vbgunz> well, technically it ain't drop, only kernel 2.6.36 rc3 and up improved the buffered speed by 40mb for my ext4 partition
<penguin42> vbgunz: if you are on the text console I think it shows it doing the writeout - is it possible that for some reason a lot more RAM is in use so it's taking a lot longer to sync it?
<vbgunz> 1000+0 records in; 1000+0 records out; 1048576000 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 4.96377 s, 211 MB/s
<vbgunz> one sec, I'll check free
<vbgunz> free -m shows I have 2738MB used.
 * penguin42 is curious what hardware you're getting 211MB/s writes from - striped disk pair?
<vbgunz> it's an ocz ssd
<penguin42> ah ok
<vbgunz> vertex 2 to be exact
<vbgunz> I used to hibernate with all my apps running at the 15 second mark. now though, it ranges from 1:50 to 1:15 and that's only with no applications running... going into hibernation took a real hit hard with this maverick kernel
<vbgunz> the resuming speed is still the same on either kernel
<penguin42> vbgunz: I think I'd switch to a text console and kick off a hibernate and see if you can se e it doing the writes - I think /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate should kick it off
<vbgunz> this is my cat /proc/cmdline from 10.4 carried over into 10.10 BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=4fc3b475-04dd-4ed4-9c4a-842580b40bf6 ro verbose no_console_suspend nomodeset rootflags=data=writeback
<vbgunz> when I suspend from the menu, I never see anything but a blinking cursor. do you think calling pm-hibernate directly from tty1 would show me some clues?
 * BluesKaj is disappointed in the crappy drivers for ati ...guess it's too much to expect with new releases every 6mos :(
<fiab> hello, whats the terminal command for upgrading to 10.10
<KB1JWQ> fiab: aptitude dist-upgrade
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: not to go off topic but I thought ATI had superior open source drivers compared to nvidia. I am currently on nvidia *but* was thinking about upgrading. is ATI not all that well supported with their open drivers?
<fiab> no parameters for the package
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Open or closed? And what are you seeing ?
<vbgunz> well, I am gonna try hibernating from tty1 and see what happens
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, linux support for ati has diminished terribly since 9.04 ... back then the fglrx driver was great , no longer the case
<fiab> yep that works thx
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Open driver is much better for me
<fiab> hi again, whats the command to install ubuntu server on top of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> fiab, I'm using the default ati driver for maverick
<fiab> ?
<penguin42> fiab: ubuntu server is as much a collection of packages - just install the servery bits you need
<BluesKaj> oh fiab sorry, wrong guy
<fiab> ok
<vbgunz> it took over 2 minutes to hibernate from calling pm-hibernate in tty1 and the second and I called it, the same as calling it from the menu, I only saw a blinking underscore in the terminal
<BluesKaj> penguin42, which ati ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: HD4350
<BluesKaj> pci?
<vbgunz> I never get any feedback when going into hibernation, when waking up, I get some great feedback but going into it is slooow now :(
<vbgunz> how can I check what in the world is causing it to go so slow?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: PCI-e
<fiab> says two days till official maverick, whats missing today?
<penguin42> vbgunz: Hmm, on my laptop I see it counting out the number of blocks to write sometimes
<vbgunz> penguin42: I wish I could see something but I never see anything :/
<vbgunz> I just called dmesg in a terminal but I have no idea what I am looking for and I have no idea where else to look
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no open source drivers for this old pc with x200m ati onboard , just the rudimentary xserver-xorg-video-radeon ...the frame rates is awful in glxgears and webpages freeze , desktop effects are available but if you use them the system crashes etc etc
<vbgunz> checking the system logs application ksystemlog I got the point in which I started the hibernation... http://pastesite.com/19228
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ah I haven't tried any of the older ones, and heck an x200m isn't that ancient
<vbgunz> does anybody see why the system takes almost 2 minutes to hibernate here?
<BluesKaj> 5yrs old , penguin42
<undecim> odb|fidel: Figure it out?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh support for older hardware seems to be having problems; have you asked on the ati driver mailing list?
<BluesKaj> maybe I should spend 50 bucks on a nvidia 7 series , I know it will work
<odb|fidel> undecim: not really - i tried udo grub-editenv /boot/grub/grubenv unset recordfail - which didnt help & found some 1 year old post blaming upstart
<vbgunz> sorry, starts at line 436, can anybody see what in the world is happening?
<odb|fidel> undecim: but i havent tested your grub.cfg edit idea
<fiab> no that didnt install kubunto 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I still get TERM set to dumb in many cases it  :(
<fiab> whats the term command to install kubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> install kubuntu-desktop package.
<fiab> no
<penguin42> no in which particular way?
<fiab> i should prob restart hu
 * Dr_Willis has No idea what that 'no' ment..
<intrader> Continuing, I have problem with brasero --> 'Segmentation fault' even after purge and reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Firefox is starting up and hanging on me.. how.. odd..
<fiab> i dont think when i restart i'll get kubuntu 10.10
<odb|fidel> fiab: if you install the meta-package kubuntu-desktop - you should have option to choose between gnome & kde on login - depending on your loginmanager
<fiab> no no option on login
<odb|fidel> there is no "no" at that point ;)
<odb|fidel> what login manager are you using?
<Dr_Willis> The GDM menu has a pull down item... at  the bottom i recall.. kdm also has one.
<fiab> kubuntu, which should I use
<fiab> it has pull down
<odb|fidel> in case of gdm you have to select an account and the dropdown choose session box should appear at the bottom of the screen
<Dr_Willis> if you are going to use KDE mainly.. use kdm
<fiab> hmm
<odb|fidel> what login manager are you using?
<fiab> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"     works 4 me
<fiab> what does the syntax of that command mean though even though it works
<fiab> if I may ask
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know  where ya got those options from for it...
<Dr_Willis> but perhaps i missed the ORIGINAL problem.. last i saw you were asking how to isntall KDE. ..
<fiab> kubuntu
<fiab> ipmd the link to the working command for kubuntu 10.10
<vbgunz> well, I am installing kernel 2.6.26rc7 from mainline and gonna see how this pans out
<vbgunz> im gonna try hibernating with the latest kernel 2.6.36rc7 and see what happens here
<youbun2> what comes after x86 architecture?
<Dr_Willis> x87
<penguin42> haha
<vbgunz> hibernation and resume in 10.4 and using the latest kernel 2.6.36rc7 result in 15/15 seconds. nice. the maverick kernel 2.6.35 approaches the 120/15 mark... the current kernel is killing hibernation. this probably aint the fault of you guys but damn, it's ugly :/
<penguin42> vbgunz: Report the bug if you haven't already
<intrader> Anyone, I have problem with brasero --> 'Segmentation fault' even after purge and reinstall.
<penguin42> intrader: If you run it from a terminal does it say anything before it seg faults?
<intrader> penguin42, no, just 'Segmentation fault'
<intrader> penguin42, is there a log I can look at?
<igormorgado> hello! using  nouveau (open) / nvidia (closed) drivers on a nvidia 6150 (hp pavilion tx 1000) makes my screen glitched (mostly unusable) but nv driver works fine. Any tips?
<penguin42> intrader: Has it written anything in /var/crash
<intrader> penguin42, nothing in the /var/crash directory
<penguin42> intrader: You could enable apport by editing /etc/default/apport and then following it's instructions, it'll generate a backtrace for you and offer to file the bug
<penguin42> intrader: I'd consider clearing out any brasero config files
<intrader> penguin42, where are the config files. As to apport, command not found (in /etc/default/apport)
<penguin42> intrader: Edit the enabled to enabled=1   and do   sudo service apport start force_start=1
<intrader> penguin42, I get the message 'start: Env must be KEY=VALUE pairs
<penguin42> hmm odd
<intrader> penguin42, I rechecks the /etc/default/apport file - all as expected
<penguin42> intrader: sure you've got the force_start=1   OK at the end?
<Volkodav> yofel: ping
<intrader> penguin42, ah, force_start=1 - running
<penguin42> cool, now run brasero
<intrader> penguin42, got 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' and dialog 'Problem with brasero - Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and sed a report to developers
<penguin42> bah
<penguin42> intrader: how much RAM does your machine have, and has it left a file in /var/crash this time?
<intrader> penguin42, 1025756K 807228 used, no swap used - there is a file
<penguin42> odd that it won't unpack that
<penguin42> intrader: OK do apport-unpack the name of the report file in /var/crash and a temport directory       apport-unpack  reportname directory             and then tell me what lands in that directory
<intrader> penguin42, empty file
<penguin42> bah
<penguin42> intrader: Well you could run brasero under gdb if you install the debug stuff, but I'd clear out any brasero config files and try again
<darthanubis> rhythmnbox is broken
<darthanubis> after trying to delete an mp3 it plays it, and won't stop until RB is closed
<darthanubis> and now banshee crashes
<darthanubis> lol
<intrader> penguin42, where are the config files for brasero.
<penguin42> intrader: I seem to have some in ~/.config and some in .gconf/apps/brasero
<intrader> penguin42, gdb is around - .gconf/apps/brasero has config and %gconf.xml
<penguin42> intrader: I'm not sure if it's safe or not to delete it manually, but I'd be tempted to delete .gconf/apps/brasero and try it again
<saihtam> some problem with the repository?
<saihtam> anyone else can do apt-get update?
<saihtam> if so what mirror do you use
<penguin42> saihtam: Seems ok on gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<sburwood> Wish me luck, I'm upgrading from Lucid to Maverick
<intrader> penguin42, pardon my newbiness - how do I remove a directory (config inside .gconf/apps/brasero)
<sburwood> and this, on an EEEPC
<saihtam> penguin42: thanks will try it
<penguin42> intrader: Well, I'd consider rm -rf .gconf/apps/brasero    - however that might not be a good idea, really shouldn't go poking in .gconf
<jpds> saihtam: Details pasted to pastebin would be useful for debugging.
<Murdockit> Could any of you shed some light on the "modprobe: FATAL:" error I keep getting whenever I boot?
<penguin42> Murdockit: Any other text goes with it?
<intrader> penguin42, thanks about the 'rf' flag to rm - by the way I won't perform that. So what do you think is the next step?
<penguin42> intrader: Well, you could do that and see if brasero starts working; I don't *think* it will break anything else, but be careful, remember rf is forcible and recursive get it wrong and it will delete everything
<penguin42> (and make the LHCs black holes look like nothing....)
<sburwood> I hope that Maverick will run on an EEE PC - I'm upgrading there as we speak
<Murdockit> I was using the factory kernel, and it was rebooting fine, but when I updated everything, I get that error.  It's saying that the kernel isn't there.  I don't have my laptop with me, or I'd have an exact error message, but I remember it lists the kernel /2.16.something.dep as not being there.
<gustavold> pm-suspend works like a charm, but when I close the flip of my macbook an alert is opened saying "cannot suspend". I have no idea where to start investigating this
<penguin42> Murdockit: Probably best to get the full error, that almost sounds like the modules in /lib/modules are screwed up somehow
<Murdockit> That's what it is.  /lib/modules/
<Murdockit> I looked up the error message, but I didn't find much on the exact error I was getting.  I'm at work right now, so I won't be able to look at it for another 3 and a half hours anyways.
<penguin42> Murdockit: Check that your /lib/modules contains the directory for the version of kernel you are running - it would be odd for it not to
<intrader> penguin42, I don't understant the high rom use - only have xchat - restarting - will be back
<patdk-wk> high rom use?
<patdk-wk> I didn't think it was optional on how much rom you use, since you can't use it
<penguin42> patdk-wk: I think he had an o where he wanted an a
<vee> why is it not recommended to run the x64 version of ubuntu?
<patdk-wk> dunno, I have only ever run x64 since 7.04
<intrader> penguin42, even with 500000 more memory the crash does not have enough space
<penguin42> :-(
<vee> patdk-wk: im not sure i understand what u just said, have u been running x64 since 7.04 ?
<penguin42> vee: Flash is still a little less stable and it can use a bit more memory, but I wouldn't recommend against it
<patdk-wk> yes, on >20 machines
<vee> penguin42:  Thx
<vee> penguin42:  can i ask u another question, all linux guides ive read they recommend swap space. iam using conky to supervise my hardware and ive never seen swap space beeing allocated is it an old thing??
<penguin42> vee: I don't know conky, but in general yes it's a bit old, but in a way it actually makes your use of RAM more efficeint
<vee> penguin42:  thx again
<penguin42> vee: Lets say you have 8GB of RAM, you'll always have a few programs that aren't really being actively used but have to keep running (e.g. gdm) but the kernel has to keep that memory around for it, if you gave it a bit of swap then the kernel would have the option of swappping out the data for something currently not in use
<vee> penguin42:  That was a really good explanation thank u
<intrader> penguin42, top says there 640000 free - no swap being used.
<vee> Damn i must say that i am very impressed over how much ubuntu have matured since i last tried it. I am now migrating all my pc:s to Ubuntu linux!!
<penguin42> intrader: It might be something it just doesn't like about brasero - or of course it could be why it seg faults!
<TSK> Ubuntu really has improved quite a lot since I first tried it, too.
<patdk-wk> heh, I have computers that don't support pae at all, so limited to 3gigs ram
<patdk-wk> but they do support x64, so then I get all 4gig or 6gigs of ram
<vee> TSK: Yeah it has come a long way
<penguin42> 64bit works pretty well; what doesn't work well on Ubuntu is mixing 32 and 64bit apps
<mikehh> I am getting black on black info boxes in kate and konversation when I pass the mouse over various things in Ubuntu 10.10 - works fine in Kubuntu 10.10
<TSK> vee: When I first looked at Ubuntu/Kubuntu ages ago, I found it pretty much unusable.  Went to Mandriva for a couple few years then came back to look at Ubuntu again when Mandriva started transitioning to KDE4.0 way too early.  :)
<vee> penguin42:  if u install apps thru apt-get then it will always install x64 versions if runiing ubuntu x64 right ?
<penguin42> vee: Yep
<mikehh> It has happened on and off since I installed the beta
<mikehh> sometimes updates fix it and then another update reverts it
<izardstreet> is there any hope in the future for better driver for intel GMA x4500HD
<vee> penguin42:  is there much less applications for  x64 then x86 ? can i check somewhere if my fav apps is available in x64?
<penguin42> vee: All (almost all?) the stuff in the repostories works on both
<penguin42> vee: Some commercial apps only work on one or the other
<vee> penguin42:  Thats great
<TSK> As far as I know, MOST native FOSS Linux software is available in 64 bit versions, but some of the commercial companies are still stuck in the stone age re: 64 bit, even on Windoze.
<vee> on windows i dont think even 50% is x64 optimized
<TSK> Sad thing is by the time EVERYone's finally programming for 64 bit, 128 bit or 256 bit processors will likely be commonplace.  ;)
<mikehh> if I change the the theme from Ambiance to Dust or Clearlooks that seems to fix it
<mikehh> but Ambiance should work as it seems the default
<penguin42> mikehh: Worth filing a bug against it then
<TSK> Terabyte RAM sticks will be in everything, and your computer will have a holographic/psionic interface.  ;)
<vee> TSK yeah thats sad but can u blame em with every thing u gotta know to be a programmer today
<penguin42> TSK: You mean yours doesn't yet? a bit old school aren't you?
<TSK> penguin42: I'm still looking to upgrade my dusty old "skill chips"...
 * TSK fingers the small crystals sticking out of the back of his brainstem.
<TSK> Seriously tho.  I started when 64K was a LOT of memory, and 300baud acoustic modems were FAST.  These modern Linux boxes seem almost like Star Trek computers to me.  ;)
<mikehh> hmmnnn - if I change back again it seems to work - not sure how to describe it but I will try
<vee> TSK: WOW how old are u?? =) my first computer was a 386
<vee> TSK: my first modem 28800
<TSK> I'm turning 43 next month.  First computer was an Apple ][+, and first computers I played with regularly was a TRS-80 at the local Radio Shack.  ;)
<vee> TSK: idont even know what those computers are, by the way my first was actually a commodore c64 with tapes
<TSK> The thing I'm loving about Linux most thus far is that the kinda creativity that was common in the computer industry back in the old days still exists among the Linux community.  :)
<TSK> Commodore 64 was an UBER machine in it's day.
<vee> LOL a german expression yeah it was kinda fun, still miss the feeling of some of its games =)
<yofel> Volkodav: pong
<TSK> C=64 had those layered sprite graphics in hardware.  That was TOO slick for programming games.
<TSK> And later Commodore hardware was only even MORE impressive.  Amiga for example.
<TSK> My second computer was a Commodore Amiga 500.  Who would have guessed that computers would have multiple gigabytes of memory and terabytes of HD space in my lifetime?  :)
<TSK> And processor speeds measured in Gigahertz?  Wow!  Apple ][+ was 1Mhz
<void^> and who would have guessed they still crash as often, and take the same amount of time to boot up?
<TSK> void^: LOL
<vee> void^: LOL
<vee> void^:  So true
<TSK> Nah.  My Linux box never crashes.  Once in a RARE while an application crashes, but I expect that.  :)
<vee> but uefi is going to replace the ol BIOS in a year or two
<vee> TSK: ive been using windows way to many years =( so crashes are a reality. even when using linux in my youth i always succeded in crashing it
<TSK> vee: I used Windows for way too many years, too, but since I gave up being a hardcore videogamer in favor of spending my spare time learning programming, I no longer have any need or use for Windows.  Linux does everything I need it to, and more.  :)
<vee> TSK: couldnt agree with u more
<TSK> Lately I've been teaching myself Python, and finding myself surprised at how enjoyable it's been to learn, and how easy it is to program in.
<TSK> And as an added bonus, Python works on Mac and Windows, too (and other systems as well), so the stuff I create on Linux can be easily ported to other systems.  :)
<vee> TSK: so ive heard im trying to learn java and xml to begin writing Android apps
<TSK> vee: XML ain't too hard to grasp, but I'm steering clear of Java.  Looks like just too much of a can of worms.  ;)
<judgen> fnob
<vee> yeah XML is a piece of cake but java is a hard nut to crack
<TSK> vee: You might want to play around a bit with the Eclipse IDE.  It's great for working with a lotta languages, and it's actually written in Java.  :)
<vee> TSK: yeah i like it alot, google supports it with an plugin for android use
<TSK> vee: I use it for Javascript, Ruby and Python coding, and I used to use it for PHP.
<vee> can any1 tell me what telepathy is for application??
<vee> process
<TSK> Isn't telepathy part of the new instant messaging system?  (I think it is anyhow.)
 * TSK Googles really fast.
<vee> TSK: yeah it is
<vee> haha
<TSK> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<vee> damn it pushed my cpu temp to 74degrees celsius
<vee> is there an log for telepathy that could explain why it pushed my cpu to 70% over several minutes
<TSK> vee: Honestly, I wouldn't know.  I use KDE and Kopete.
<vee> i found it
<vee> Why use KDE ?
<yofel> why use gnome?
<vee> im new to linux
<vee> it came preinstalled
<vee> i just wanted to know what perks KDE gives
<yofel> ah, mostly preference, I like KDE as you can configure it more
<TSK> Same reason here
<TSK> I like Gnu/Linux for that same reason also.  The configurability.  :)
<vee> kde uses konqueror right ?
<TSK> Konqueror or Dolphin, aye.
<TSK> The two file managers.
<vee> That says it then i will run kubuntu on my stationary
<TSK> Konqueror also doubles as a web browser and file viewer, too.
<vee> TSK: yeah i know that
<TSK> Konqueror is sweet.  I've always liked it right from day one.  :)
<vee> me 2
<TSK> The kioslaves are one of my favorite features
<TSK> Being able to type an sftp:// address in the file manager (or in any KDE file requester) is TOO handy
<vee> but havent used KDE since 2002 i think
<assumer> Hey, anybody in here know why my install hangs on the second step?
<TSK> vee: Well, the KDE4 series was kinda crashy there for a while, but 4.5 and higher are seeming pretty mostly rock solid
<assumer> I select my language, then I get to the page where I select if I want updates and restricted packages while installing, hit forward and nothing happens
<assumer> I usually have to force quit the installer
<vee> assumer: happend to me too first time i just rebooted my computer tried again and it went fine
<assumer> I've tried it about 8 times, both after booting into the live cd and regularly
<interfaSys> Hello. Anybody else with shutdown/restart/logout buttons in 10.10?
<vee> assumer: do u have a working internet connection ?
<assumer> Yea, I've tried it with both a working wireless and without any connection
<penguin42> interfaSys: Someone else mentioned this earlier that they had them missing after an install
<vee> assumer: i think that whats fu**ed up for me
<interfaSys> They're there, but they don't work
<assumer> I haven't tried plugged in though
<interfaSys> I don't know if it's related to a broken Compiz or not
<assumer> vee: I guess I could try using a wired connection
<vee> try that
<penguin42> interfaSys: Ah the other report I saw had them missing altogether
<assumer> still, it ought to be able to install with no connection or on wifi. Bit annoying that it's this big a deal to install
<interfaSys> OK. I found an old KDE bug talking about a shutdown sound that would prevent them from working, but this is not it.
<assumer> well I may be back, thanks for the help!
<interfaSys> ctrl+alt+del doesn't work either
<penguin42> assumer: Can you file a bug against ubiquity
<interfaSys> Pulseaudio was updated a few days ago, so maybe it broke something?
<vee> assumer:  i agree but i think its worth fighting a bit over
<zniavre> good evening
<vee> TSK: do u know where i can get 10.10 kubuntu can only find 10.04 or 10.10ubuntu
<vee> TSK found it
<TSK> vee: You could add the kubuntu related packages from the Maverick repos?
<interfaSys> Found the source of the problem...
<TSK> vee: Ah, good deal.  :)
<interfaSys> Pulseaudio
<interfaSys> Delete the package and I can logout/reboot again
<TSK> PulseAudio is the devil.
<interfaSys> yep
<interfaSys> It's broken with every release
<TSK> I've never yet had a positive experience with PulseAudio.  It's always been a pure pain in my backside.
<interfaSys> I used to have the sliders say "analog" and a couple of days ago, it changed to Pulseaudio which doesn't make sense for a user
<vee> TSK:  yes but i am going to install it to my stationary computer and see which i like the most but i love to be able to personalize my system so kde seems like a winner
<jpds> TSK: It's not suppose to go on your backside; rather on your computer system.
<TSK> Straight pure audio drivers, ALSA or OSS.  That's the way I roll...  :)
<saihtam> s
<saihtam> as
<saihtam> das
<saihtam> ads
<saihtam> da
<TSK> vee: KDE is definitely customizable.  No doubt about that.  :)
<saihtam> da
<Pici> saihtam: stop please.
<area51pilot> .
<TSK> vee: Mostly the choice between KDE and Gnome is personal preference, but from what I've seen in other folks, it appears those coming to Linux from a Windows history tend to prefer KDE's initial look, where Mac users tend to prefer Gnome.  (In general.)
<area51pilot> is there a way to update 10.04 to 10.10 without an image of 10.10
<TSK> Both desktops can pretty much be customized to your heart's content tho, so mostly the choice comes down more to whether you prefer the QT or GTK GUI toolkit.  :)
<vee> TSK: iam gonna try kde, but keeping gnome on my laptop
<TSK> area51pilot: You have a fairly fast Internet connection?  It's possible to do an in-place upgrade over the net.
<interfaSys> @area51pilot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<TSK> interfaSys: Thanks.  I was just Googling for that.  :)
<interfaSys> :)
<area51pilot> TSK: Using update manager or ...?
<TSK> area51pilot: interfaSys just posted the link to the relevant info.  :)
<area51pilot> TSK: Thx
<area51pilot> InterfaSys: Thx
<area51pilot> Does it matter that I am using 10.04 LTS Gnome environment?
<TSK> Under the surface, Ubuntu is Ubuntu is Ubuntu, regardless of what desktop you install.  You can even have multiple desktops all installed and choose from them at login.
<area51pilot> Just verifying ... een in the WinServer realm too long
<TSK> area51pilot: Ya.  I know that feeling.  It took me AGES to break all my bad Windows habits.  ;)
<TSK> One thing I'm happy to be rid of is rebooting after every driver upgrade/install.
<TSK> rmmod/insmod to the rescue.  :)
<TSK> modprobe
<area51pilot> TSK: says no updates availabel
<TSK> DKMS
<area51pilot> TSK: Nevermind
<TSK> area51pilot: Got the upgrade?
<area51pilot> Im trying it now ... just tried to run it on this laptop ... already running 10.10  :P
<TSK> area51pilot: Being you are on Gnome, you'll want to probably use gksudo instead of kdesudo
<area51pilot> TSK: Just plain old SUDo working for me
<area51pilot> \TSK: says cant load KDE
<area51pilot> TSK: Failed to read mirrorfile
<TSK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<TSK> There's info on that page on how to upgrade normal non-KDE Ubuntu
<area51pilot> TSK: Thx. I tried to boot from a cd of 10.10 but it kept displaying some password error, so it would never install.
<area51pilot> TSK: It looks like it is upgrading correctly now
<TSK> area51pilot: Good good.  :)
<TSK> area51pilot: Now you just take a coffee break while it does it's thing...  ;)
<TSK> Aighty, folks. I'ma get back to reading about Python and "hacking" XML. Y'all have fun. :)
<area51pilot> TSK: I have 4 systems running in front of me...sitting back sounds nice....  :-P
<area51pilot> TSK: Thx 4 the help
<TSK> Heheheh...  Sounds like a case of information overload.  :)
<area51pilot> TSK: No kidding  :)  ....administrators job inever ends
<TSK> Yes indeedy.  :)
 * TSK vanishes in a puff of electric green smoke.  *POOF*
<Ken8521> WXZ, any luck?
<duffydack> weird, dvd-rw discs I have blanked in maverick are not seen at all in lucid...
<sam12345> what program did you use?
<duffydack> brasero
<duffydack> its actually got it right for a change in maverick.  in lucid my it burns my discs but sometimes doesnt show up as anything burned , or it wont eject, so I have to manually eject, but in maverick its 100%.
<vee> btw how is the support for ati gfx cards in ubuntu??
<duffydack> vee,  fine.
<vee> good
<duffydack> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650  :)
<zeltak> hi guys.. im getting this weird isse when trying to upgrade from lucid to mavrick: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3154/selection035.png
<ThomasWaldmann> moin
<ThomasWaldmann> is it just me or is the new update manager missing the package names in the list?
<zeltak> has anyone seen this before
<duffydack> its a borg sphere
<duffydack> bloody thing.
 * ThomasWaldmann wants to see package names there, as it used to be, instead of playing "guess from the description what package I am"
<zeltak> guys i could really use some help im stuck with the upgrade... (see http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3154/selection035.png)
<ThomasWaldmann> zeltak: for me it worked flawlessly, ~2w ago
<zeltak> mmm thx ThomasWaldmann but unfortunantly not for me :(
<Ken8521> zeltak, just another reason, i never upgrade(not that that helps any now.. but i have no idea)
<ketan> when I start ubuntu it gives me message like modprob I can not write because it disappears in 1 or 2 seconds
<zeltak> Ken8521: so you clean install every 6 months?
<Ken8521> zeltak, affirmative
<ThomasWaldmann> zeltak: what's the current state of your system?
<Ken8521> it's not difficult when you keep proper backups
<zeltak> man..i used to do that but now im really short on time thesedays..thought id try a dist-upgrade
<zeltak> i dont get the error message..couldnt find anything in google related to the mavrick update
 * ThomasWaldmann used update-manager -d
<Ken8521> zeltak, reinstalling is faster than upgrading... the one upgrade i've done(8.04-8.10) took almost an hour.. ic an reinstall in 15min, have all "my" programs installed/uninstalled in under an hour.
<BigbOy> i installed kubuntu 10.10 64bit.
<BigbOy> can i change to gnome and keep it fully functional
<zeltak> i see...still wanted to test iy
<Ken8521> BigbOy, KDE is the closest thing to a linux virus we'll ever see.. treat it like windows, format/reinstall :)
<ThomasWaldmann> hehe
<zeltak> while funny i love kde :)
<Ken8521> ugh... it nauseates me
<zeltak> gnome is great but kde is pretty awesome to..
<zeltak> try the 4.5 release it pretty neat
<Ken8521> naaa.
<ketan> I love gnome
<interfaSys> 4.5.2 is very polished :)
<ketan> I think KDE is similar to windows
<ThomasWaldmann> so, is update-manager having lost the package-names "normal" or is it a bug?
<ketan> gnome gives linux touch
<trism> ThomasWaldmann: there is a gconf option to restore it to package name, then description, if that is what you mean (instead of the reverse that is default in maverick)
<Ken8521> ketan, eh, i don't think KDE is similar to windows... there's some similarities, but honestly, i consider Windows more usable/funcational than KDE.. if it were KDE or bust for Linux, I'd use Windows.
<trism> ThomasWaldmann: uncheck /apps/update-manager/summary_before_name
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, thanks
<BigbOy> so how do I get back gnome
<duffydack> kde makes some cool apps, some just plain better than gnome equiv`s, but I`m staying with gnome, its nice to me
<Ken8521> duffydack, there are some KDE apps i like..
<Ken8521> but the GUI as a whole, is horrid
<interfaSys> KDE is too unstable
<Ken8521> BigbOy, how did you install KDE?  or did you install Kubuntu?
<semitones> when you update from an alternate cd, should you unclick the thing that says "download the latest packages from the internet?"
<ketan> Ken8521: windows is buggy and gives bluescreen errors
<BUGabundo> evening
<Ken8521> semitones, i chose to download updates... didn't give me any issues
<BUGabundo> 2 more days
<Ken8521> ketan, still better than KDE
<BigbOy> i installed kubuntu 10,10
<ketan> Ken8521: you can not see what is going on behind windows
<Ken8521> ketan, could care less... i hate kde
<ketan> Ken8521: Ok I give up
<Ken8521> BigbOy, well, you can try to install gnome-desktop, but your'e still gonna have a ton of KDE stuff laying around
<semitones> I ask because it seems like whenever I do, it downloads all the updates from the server, and doesn't use the alternate cd at all
<Ken8521> ketan, i could have told you before you started, it was a fruitless battle :)
<yofel> s/gnome-desktop/ubuntu-desktop/ - that should work better in our case
<duffydack> I just fixed an xp netbook today (acer aspire)  it had a flash of a blue screen upon getting to the login screen and restarted.  ran ntfsfix in ubuntu live and it fixed it :) I should have REALLY fixed it but I had no authority there.
<trism> semitones: it does use the packages on the cd, it just may happen you have many that aren't on the cd (I usually have about half on the cd, half from the internet)
<ketan> Ken8521: you are right :)
<duffydack> even safe mode didnt work.. how bad
<ketan> Ken8521: but I like it becuase it is opensource and free
<trism> semitones: also it may happen that if the cd is older, the packages in the repo that are on the cd may be newer
<siegie> KDE is nice when you get used to it, but i think the whole plasma concept is to difficult for a ordinairy user
<ThomasWaldmann> gconftool-2 -s /apps/update-manager/summary_before_name false --type boolean
<ThomasWaldmann> (in case someone else needs that)
<Ken8521> ketan, thats its only redeeming quality.... at least for the mentally disturbed portion of Linux users, they can choose it....
<Ken8521> actually, i do agree w/ yuo there.. i love the fact we just don't get a GUI that Shuttleworth says is the best... there's plenty of GUI's to try out
<semitones> trism, ok that makes sense :)
<Ken8521> anyone know if WXZ ever got Windows to boot on that slave drive?
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, so the release date will be 10.10.10? :)
<Ken8521> lol.. guess we'll chalk you up as last to know
<ThomasWaldmann> well, delays happen :)
<semitones> i'm very happy with the RC so far :)
<duffydack> I am impressed with unity..  its got simple compiz-like effects..
<Ken8521> ugh, unity.
<ketan> how to create shared memory in ubuntu?
<BigbOy> ken8521, how big is the gnome desktop.........i'm using a slow mobile broadband connection (which took forever to set up with KDE)
<Ken8521> honestly BigbOy i'm really not sure.
<www2> i heft fount a dependesy conflict wit libgcc1-armel-cross (=4.5.1-7ubuntu1cross1.50) and libgcc1-dbg-armel-cross (1:4.5.1-7ubuntu1cross1.50) note the version numbers
<Ken8521> BigbOy, there will be a lot of apps that get installed w/ the gnome-desktop... so.. i woudl think at least, 1-200mb.... but thats strictly a guess
<ThomasWaldmann> btw, is someone experiencing redraw problems, like the gnome menu 2nd level not disappearing?
<Ken8521> ThomasWaldmann, no probs like that, what graphics processor?
<c3l> whats the difference of installing 10.10 now, or waiting for sunday? isnt the version basically done now, what will be added during the last day, saturday it is too..
<ThomasWaldmann> Ken8521: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Ken8521> ThomasWaldmann, thats odd, same GPU i have
<ThomasWaldmann> thinkpad x300
<ThomasWaldmann> didn't happen with 10.04
<Ken8521> strange
<Ken8521> are you running 32bit?
<ThomasWaldmann> yes, with pae
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> ThomasWaldmann, whats PAE?
<ThomasWaldmann> for me, some hundred megs more memory :)
<ThomasWaldmann> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Ken8521> ThomasWaldmann, i see... well, my laptop only has 2gigs of ram.. so i don't need PAE.
<ThomasWaldmann> yeah. mine has 4gb and then pae makes quite a difference.
<Ken8521> ya, i'm sure
<ThomasWaldmann> btw, windows (desktop) doesn't have pae. :P
<ThomasWaldmann> so one usually ends up with 3gb usable, even if 4 are installed
<vee> is there a way to compile a list of installed apps from one pc and install on another pc
<Ken8521> ah shoot.
<Ken8521> what was the name of that app....
<Ken8521> !clone | vee
<ubottu> vee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vee> Ken8521:  Thanks again
<Ken8521> vee, np..
<duffydack> I just use 1 long apt-get line :)
<duffydack> adds ppa`s and installs apps. job done
<vee> i cant do this if running gnome on the first machine and kde on the one i want to move to
<vee> ?
<vee> can i do this if running gnome on the first machine and kde on the one i want to move to ????
<duffydack> well I`d assume it would install ubuntu-desktop/gnome , if thats what you want
<vee> duffydack:  that was that i was afraid of
<duffydack> if you know what apps you have installed, just make a long apt-get install whatever
<duffydack> copy paste
<jmichaelx> any kubuntu users in here? upgraded to 10.10,everything fine, except that the letters in the menu bar in firefox are now all black... and unreadable with any darker persona... any suggestions?
<duffydack> hmm, good to see upgrades are still a waste of time..  fresh installs all the way for me.
<Ken8521> how come kubuntu+1 is invite only?
<Ken8521> duffydack, o/
<vee> duffydack:  i suppose i have to use my brain now =)
<jmichaelx> it's funny that there even in a #kubuntu+1, considering that #kubuntu itself has been nearly dead for a few years
<Ken8521> vee, are you trying to clone a system, or what?
<Ken8521> jmichaelx, there's 260 people there
<Ken8521> i wish sound would tunnel w/ remote desktop.
<vee> Ken8521:  no ive just grown fond of my system and wanted to automate all apps on to my other computer but i guess i will have to write a very long apt-get
<Ken8521> vee, did you look at clone?
<Ken8521> its' not that difficult
<jmichaelx> Ken8521: those 260 people sure whoop it up with all the convo.... very frequently several hours go by with nothing said at all.... very frequently
<Ken8521> jmichaelx, well, go liven em up
<Ken8521> or switch to the King's GUI... Gnome
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. How do i activate the 10.10 multitouch gestures?
<jmichaelx> Ken8521: my comment was only in relation to the idea of an invite-only #kubuntu+1. i didn't say i had an issue with KDE
<Ken8521> ok...
<vee> Ken8521:  but i want to try kde on my other pc so i will use apt-get this time. but i shall definately take a look at clone
<BigbOy__> I've decided to install kubuntu restricted extras and hope everything works fine
<Ken8521> BigbOy__, why would that package cause a problem?.. it's juts multimedia codecs for the most part
<siegie> jmichaelx: i'm a kubuntu user
<yofel> hm, kubuntu+1 redirected to this channel once, wonder what happened
 * yofel is a kubuntu user too btw.
<yofel> jmichaelx: and it's NOT dead
<yofel> oh, you mean the channel, well, it's not dead, but not much going on there yes :/
<siegie> jmichaelx: anyway i hide the firefox menu bar, don't know why i would need it.
<ThomasWaldmann> ehrm, try searching for "wiki" in ubuntu software center :|
<yofel> and the redirect does work in xchat, just quassel gives me a 'you must be invited' message o.O
<yofel> correction, it only gives that message if I'm already in #ubuntu+1
<Ken8521> Pidgin needs to make a Quassel plugin
<bjsnider> yofel, if you're a kubuntu user, why aren't you using konversation or quassel or whatever it's called today?
<Ken8521> oh wait, wrong program, nevermind
<yofel> bjsnider: I am, just wanted to test something with xchat
<jmichaelx> yofel: no one said that kubuntu is dead
<donri> Xubuntu OTOH…
<jmichaelx> siegie: maybe that is the thing to do
<yofel> jmichaelx: right, I missed the '#', sry
<bjsnider> has kde eliminated the 500-word tooltips for every little thing?
<Ken8521> xubuntu isn't so bad
<bjsnider> and the thousands of options no one will ever use?
<jjcm> Quick - I need a salad related pun
<jmichaelx> yofel: apparently... and #kubuntu really is largely dead, especially compared to several years ago
<Ken8521> jmichaelx, hurry, there's a couple of people there talkin right now
<Ken8521> like 2!
<jmichaelx> Ken8521: whoa, an incredible surge in activity
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> LinuxMint has more traffic
<penguin42> Ken8521: Generally we don't shun the Kubuntu guys from the #ubuntu channels so they normally just chat in the normal places
<Ken8521> penguin42, in #ubuntu they do.
<jmichaelx> normal places?
<Ken8521> you ask about kubuntu, they send yu to #kubuntu
<penguin42> maybe we're just tamer in +1 :-)
<Ken8521> penguin42, i think thats the case
<yofel> penguin42: that's just because all +1 channels redirect into here
<penguin42> still, I don't think #ubuntu is that openly hostile to KDE, I almost got flamed off one channel a few years ago for suggesting a KDE app to someone
<jmichaelx> penguin42: not necessarily hostile, but you will often get directed to the nearly-deceased #kubuntu
<jmichaelx> not that anything concrete can be determined from the activity levels on the IRC channel, but i do have to wonder if there has not been a major decline in the number of kubuntu users
<Ken8521> penguin42, well everytime i see kubuntu mentioned there, they send them to #kubuntu
<avo> Has there been any improvement to the "ugly plymouth" bug that occurs with prop. ATI and NVIDIA drivers under Maverick? Perahps that news version of catalyst?
<androidbruce|lap> just a few days guys
 * BUGabundo is playing with bitlbee
<skierpage> Hello, I have PulseAudio woes with Kubuntu 10.10 RC ( KDE > Phonon > Xine > PulseAudio).
<jmichaelx> skierpage: my multimedia settings GUI sure does not have near all the options that are shown in the docs you linked to
<jmichaelx> skierpage: ~$start-pulseaudio-kde
<jmichaelx> Failure: Module initalization failed
<BUGabundo> so how do I join a channel in bitlbee?
<yofel> jmichaelx: I get that message too, but that might come from pulseaudio already running
<yofel> pulse works fine in phonon here btw. I only have a simple 2channel stereo setup though
<jmichaelx> yofel: my audio adapter supports 5.1, but i also am just using a 2 channel setup
<jmichaelx> things seem to be working
<bekks> wish there was a chance to install maverick on a deduplicating compressing zfs ;)
<jmichaelx> bekks: btrfs is really coming along... i am not using it , but i have co-workers using it regularly now
<bekks> i was trying that too - but is non-deduplicating and non-compressing -- and awefully slow compared even to zfs-fuse.
<jmichaelx> ahh, would not have known all of that
<jmichaelx> my BIG complaint about kubuntu maverick is the black menu lettering in firefox....
<Lars_G> Greets
<Lars_G> xorg.conf is not used anymore in 10.10 right?
<yofel_> Lars_G: by default no, unless you're using the proprietary drivers
<Lars_G> yofel: Ok, how can I add a few options to my "input" for the mouse in an xorg.confless enviro?
<yofel> no idea, maybe someone else knows..
<Lars_G> thanks
<bekks> create the file, edit it.
<bekks> as usual even ten years ago.
<Lars_G> Ok, so if I do create the file, I should be able to set all?
<Lars_G> I hope I don't have a lot of pain with modelines :P
<Lars_G> thanks
<bekks> If you want to, yes.
<Lars_G> Can xorg combine systems?
<Lars_G> I mean, can I create an xorg.conf with only the input device section, and will it autocreate all the rest as it's doing now?
<bekks> Lars_G: yes.
<yofel> Lars_G: yes, xorg.conf will only override the settings it contains, everything else will still be auto-detected
<bekks> In newer versions that the way you want it.
<Lars_G> Thank you very much
<BUGabundo> this bitlbee stuff is complicated :(
<Lars_G> eh....
<Lars_G> BUGabundo: you're an ubunter too?
<BUGabundo> takes a while to join _something_
<BUGabundo> Lars_G: worse... Ubuntu Member
<Lars_G> BUGabundo: Oh my... so I can offitially piss you in two channels making stupid questions?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> or any of other 18 I'm in
<BUGabundo> pluse social networks
<Lars_G> Cool
<vee> why cant i access #kubuntu
<BUGabundo> vee: no idea
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> vee wfm
<Lars_G> maybe kubuntu's set to regged users only?
<vee> now it worked :S
<Lars_G> sfs maybe?
<BUGabundo> any bitlbee experts around ?
<bjsnider> any what experts?
<BUGabundo> okay, anyone that's knows more them me
<BUGabundo> pff
<bekks> all experts ar at the coffee machine.
<BUGabundo> ahhh though as much
<bekks> If you like, we can transfer your message to them.
<virtuald> bitlbee is a gateway icq/msn/jabber gateway that emulates an irc server
<BUGabundo> that's why no one ever does anything
<BUGabundo> and everyone taking calls, just waits they come back
<BUGabundo> virtuald: I know. I have it running :D
<BUGabundo> trying to create a group chat
<BUGabundo> I've managed that too
<BUGabundo> but can't invite anyone
<BUGabundo> private-chat-03043440-9a0e-45a8-b323-f4f48a7d4907@groupchat.google.com
<BUGabundo> I guess no one knows... not even google
<benbro> why does "apt-get install opencv" can't find the package on maverick?
<ikonia> benbro: does the package exist ?
<benbro> I see it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/opencv
<BUGabundo> !info opencv
<ubottu> Package opencv does not exist in maverick
<BUGabundo> are you sure ?
<ikonia> benbro: have you checked the package name in the package manager
<benbro> ikonia: what do you mean?
<tmzt_> like libopencv
<benbro> no
<ikonia> benbro: open the package manager, search for it,
<tmzt_> something
<ikonia> benbro: that url is also dead
<tmzt_> or apt-cache search opencv
<benbro> the url works for me
<tmzt_> source packages are not the same as packages
<benbro> and I can see that for maverick the version is 2.1.0-2
<ikonia> ooh, works for me now
<benbro> so there is no one package to install opencv?
<ikonia> benbro: have you done a search in the package manager ?
<benbro> yes
<ikonia> does one exist
<benbro> there is libcv2.1 but also libcvaux2.1 and others
<benbro> it's not clear what need to be used
<ikonia> ok, so that's all the exists currently
<benbro> google only suggest to install from source
<penguin42> benbro: Try opencv-doc may explain?
<penguin42> Interesting, 2nd reference to opencv I've seen today  - 1st was a rather neat system for removing corporate logos from video
<benbro> penguin42: I think python-opencv installs the needed packages
<penguin42> likely
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-09
<intrader> Anyone, brasero has Segmentation fault and I can do apport on account of lack of memory for report.
<penguin42> intrader: Did you try moving the gconf files out of the way for it?
<ryokea> thoughts on maverick? thinking about downloading a copy to test out in a VM
<head_victim> ryanakca: working well for me over the couple of weeks. I've had several different setups in VMs since alphas
<head_victim> ryokea: ^ sorry ryanakca
<TDoubleDg> who here has the final release?
<ryokea> head_victim: it's alright. good to hear it is working well. will have to set a disc aside for the final release in a few days then
<bazhang> TDoubleDg, no one
<head_victim> TDoubleDg: Doesn't exist yet.
<bazhang> TDoubleDg, join the release party to wait for it
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<head_victim> ryokea: or a usb if you can boot off them
<ryokea> head_victim: yea, that is a viable option. just loaned out my drive to a friend though and don't have the cash to pick up another gig drive. i have a few CD-RWs handy though
<TDoubleDg> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<head_victim> ryokea: ah k well that will do just fine then.
<ryokea> head_victim: yea, it is how i installed 10.04. actually used to have a copy of 9.10 on a usb drive up until i needed the drive for other purposes
<head_victim> ryokea: I actually used a USB persistent install on 10.10 for a few weeks on the wife's pc when the hdd failed before I could get another one.
<aljosa> i'm running maverick on imac (mid 2010) and i have no sound, any ideas?
<aljosa> card: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<ryokea> head_victim: oh? nice. if my external hard drive still worked i would still have my persistent usb install as well. the drive failed. luckily it was mostly just a backup drive
<edgy> aljosa: did you check alsamixer?
<aljosa> edgy:  "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory "
<supremo> aljosa: your sound chip's module is not loaded
<TDoubleDg> Ok, next question...... I'm a small business IT consultant. Generally, I set people up with 2K8 Server, primarily because of Active Directory. I would like to be able to sell a Linux solution in place of Windows. I think Ubuntu is the distro I want, butI can't find any good resources on setting up a simple server with LDAP/SAMBA type services integrated
<edgy> aljosa: then report the bug at #alsa channel or to their mailing list. i also have a similar problem reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/642230 but no one helped  yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642230 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC888 recognized as having 2 channels instead of 8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<edgy> aljosa: actually after upgrading alsa the card disappeared
<supremo> my sound chip can eat 6ch sound by nature without issues
<supremo> i was surprised when i played a movie which has 6ch sound
<supremo> intel hda is the future!
<aljosa> supremo: open hardware is the future but it's far away 8-)
<TDoubleDg> HDA?
<supremo> high define audio
<supremo> i don't need to downmix 4/5.1/7.1ch to 2ch, like alsamixer with ac97
<supremo> my sound chip eats dolby
<TDoubleDg> so.... HDA replaces ALSA?
<TDoubleDg> its a software / driver / library or something?
<supremo> there is no alsa on ubuntu, it's emulated by pulseaudio
<TDoubleDg> nice
<TDoubleDg> I havn't been doing linux in like a year, so i'm slighly behind
<supremo> you should output your sounds to pulse as possible
<supremo> pulse has some special features
<TDoubleDg> well, i guess if i'm using the distro, I'm using it in the first place
 * supremo has golden sound settings now
<jmichaelx> since upgrading to maverick, the letters in the menu bar in firefox are all black... and therefore impossible to see with a huge percentage of personas. is there any way to change this?
<yofel> er... pulseaudio is a sound mixer that uses alsa for hardware access, and iirc HDA was a group of audio drivers
<TDoubleDg> So...... HDA is just a driver... and not the future?
<supremo> i have known that pulse is designed for hd audio
<TDoubleDg> oh......
<supremo> pulse is better than esd
<TDoubleDg> and intel's HDA is the driver for the generic intel sound chip that comes on most motherboards?
<supremo> (of course, you have to fix the bugs made by ubuntu developers)
<jmichaelx> supremo: which are often numerous
<yofel> jmichaelx: probably the same here, but as I use a dark theme for KDE and a light theme for gtk I have white text on light-grey backround in ffx menus, well, just the main menu, the actual menu entries are fine
<supremo> nowadays, all mobos has hda
<supremo> s/has/have
<yofel> well, more specifically, it's a specification http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_High_Definition_Audio
<TDoubleDg> digg it
<supremo> i know what the hda is...
<TDoubleDg> oh, ok, so it's the new AC'97
<TDoubleDg> got it
<TDoubleDg> nuff said
<supremo> in fact, most hda chips is upto 192khz/24bit for now
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having problems with intel HD and skipping audio? I am having this problem since upgrading to maverick... playing audio in amarok, the audio stops for a second or more, once every several minutes
<TDoubleDg> That's cool
<jmichaelx> ty, yofel
<yofel> jmichaelx: haven't yet found out what's wrong though :/
<supremo> in hda spec, it sound be 192khz/32bit at least
<pecos> please tell which is the Maverick release test chat channel, thank you
<jmichaelx> yofel: are you also experiencing the skipping problem?
<TDoubleDg> ok....
<yofel> pecos: this one, for support and discussion at least, idle chatter is #ubuntu-offtopic
<TDoubleDg> too bad it's not the future though
<penguin42> jmichaelx: It's been fine in Exaile on Gnome for me
<TDoubleDg> you had it all talked up
<yofel> jmichaelx: not that, no
<pecos> yofel: thank
<jmichaelx> penguin42: this could be a problem with kubuntu's implementation of pule.... not sure. i did not have this problem until the upgrade
<vee> if cairo.dock has black edges around everything is it opengl trouble?
<jmichaelx> implementation of pulseaudio*
<penguin42> jmichaelx: Any stuff in /var/log/user.log (which is where pulse stuff ends up)
<supremo> pulse is not perfect at the moment
<supremo> but it's ready to use
<supremo> this is my thought after tweaks
<pecos> I have a flash problem on a pc after upgrade to Maverick flash video after a while are chopping no problem on Lucid what i can do, the pc have not heavy load
<jmichaelx> penguin42: not seeing much of anything useful there, i may tail it while playing music, and see if something shows up the next timei get his pause
<jmichaelx> yofel: using gtk-chtheme, seemingly no selection i make (so far) has any effect on the color of the letters in the FF menu letters
<yofel> hm, no idea, maybe I'll play around with this tomorrow, need some sleep for now, good night
<jmichaelx> good night
<dorkface> So, when meerkat is released, to go from RC to final, I still have to do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" rather than just "apt-get upgrade", correct?
<BUGabundo> dorkface: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> !update | dorkface
<ubottu> dorkface: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> dorkface: I would be surprised if the kind of dependancy breakage that normally makes that required would still exist in the RC. So no.
<jmichaelx> does this indicate a pulseaudio problem?: Oct  8 20:13:42 ubuntu-dell pulseaudio[1773]: ratelimit.c: 19 events suppressed
<supremo> it doesn't matter if you can sync your audio and video
<supremo> and get clear sounds
<supremo> good luck if your mouse doesn't get mad
<jmichaelx> supremo: [if you were responding to me] it's just that my audio is pauing for a second or two every several minutes
<jmichaelx> pausing*
<supremo> when you are playing a local mp3?
<jmichaelx> supremo: yes
<coz_> jmichaelx,  almost like a cut out of audio?
<jmichaelx> grrrrrr, i am trying to change the color of the text for the menu bar in FF.... for some reason the letters in maverick are now black. even if i change the userChrome.css entry for the menu bar, it reverts back each time FF is restarted
<jmichaelx> coz_: yes.... i just rebooted a few minutes ago, and so far it has not happened again..... however, it was quite infrequent... once every 5-10 minutes... but enough to be very annoying
<coz_> jmichaelx,  I have seen this on both lucid and maverick...a pulseaudo issue I am convinced
<jmichaelx> coz_: likely so
<jmichaelx> coz_:  this is with intel HD audio
<coz_> jmichaelx,  I get this on occasion on the machine with maverick installed...however on this machine i compiled the alsa driver for my specific ard and have no issues at all
<coz_> specific "card"  not ard
<jmichaelx> coz_: i may be forced to do the same.... if i have more issues, i am removing pulseaudio. pulseaudio did work just fine on this system in lucid, though
<coz_> jmichaelx,  well on maverick , pulseaudio is pretty well imbedded onto the system
<coz_> I dont think removing it would do any good at all
<coz_> jmichaelx,  however a compiling of alsa driver  lib and firmware...<< 3 packages   should work
<jmichaelx> coz_: yes, it is.... but i am primarily a KDE user... if i remove pulseaudio, it may just mean also removing gnome
<coz_> jmichaelx,  ah ok
<coz_> understood
<coz_> jmichaelx,  right on kde I believe it is phonon yes?
<mgunes> you don't have to remove pulseaudio to disable it
<jmichaelx> coz_: that is how it is supposed to be (and how it was under lucid), but in maverick, there is no such selection to be made in phonon
<supremo> iirc, the pulse is run in userspace
<coz_> jmichaelx,  oh ok
<supremo> this is not like esd in the past
<jmichaelx> leave it to the kubuntu devs
<mgunes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7821384&postcount=8
<coz_> jmichaelx,  well i fyou decide to attempt compiling alsa you must find the correct name of your card according to how also sees it
<jmichaelx> ty mgunes
<coz_> jmichaelx, the command for alsa driver would be  ./configure --with-cards=nameof your card  --with-oss=yesor no --with-sequencer=yes
<jmichaelx> ahh, will make note of that, coz_
<coz_> jmichaelx,  I have a link specific to my card you could use as reference hold on
<coz_> jmichaelx,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<jmichaelx> coz_: so far i have not had this problem since rebooting
<jmichaelx> my fingers are crossed
<coz_> jmichaelx,  I have the layla24  so for my card the one part of the command is  --with-cards=layla24
<coz_> jmichaelx,  but I do know you will need to know alsa's reference to your card for that
<jmichaelx> coz_: BOOKMARKED
<jmichaelx> sorry for the caps
<coz_> jmichaelx,  I would also go to #alsa channel as well ...I would guess they have some troubleshooting approaches I dont now of :)
<jmichaelx> coz_: right now i am blissfully hoping that rebooting magically fixed something
<coz_> jmichaelx,   fingers crossed then :)
<jmichaelx> and still mad about the black letters in the FF menu bar....
<supremo> black letters?
<jmichaelx> maybe 'annoyed' would be stating things more accurately, but cannot fix this
<jmichaelx> supremo: yeah, sine the upgrade today, the menu letters in FF are black... and unreadable with many many personas
<jmichaelx> since8
<jmichaelx> since*
<supremo> in fact, the default layout of ff on ubuntu is quite good
<supremo> i don't even need my golden custom settings for ff
<jmichaelx> supremo: i use kubuntu, and i have seen that conflicts between gnome and KDE, when both are installed, have been gradually increasing in number
<supremo> nothing can't be hidden in the .mozilla
<jmichaelx> probably another issue with kubuntu implementations.... lots of gnome settings bleeding into kubuntu. did not used to be this way... at least not this much
<jmichaelx> supremo: i had edited the userChrome.css in .mozilla, but the changes i make revert back upon restarting FF
<supremo> i edited more files, i just don't need them so sar
<supremo> so far
<jmichaelx> supremo: i have no idea how to straighten this out, small issue, but quite annoying. i have the same issue in FF on a laptop running kde on fedora 13... and that is not gnome-related, as gnome is not installed there. hmm....
<supremo> i replaced default fonts with my private 1337 fonts
<jmichaelx> ahh
<supremo> everything is clear as crystal
<supremo> clear and sharp
<jmichaelx> supremo: my problem is that i do not want to make a system-wide change.... i just want to fix this issue in FF only
<supremo> i know, your small fonts are blurred
<supremo> i don't have this issue
<jmichaelx> very very very annoying
<supremo> ?
<jmichaelx> supremo: just this menu bar text color issue.... can't seem to fix it
<supremo> you can use custom fonts for that
<supremo> but i doubt it can help you with ubuntu's poor fonts
<supremo> especially, you are not just using english
<jmichaelx> supremo: well, i know how to make system-wide changes, but how could i change this specific font? there is a .css file for it, but it reverts back to what was there before i made my edits
<jmichaelx> supremo: i don't just use english, but it's what i use 95% of the time
<supremo> i hope i could tell you in details
<supremo> i have to recall my old settings somewhere
<supremo> ha ha
 * supremo copied golden userChrome.css and userContent.css to someone
<jmichaelx> supremo: like i said, it does not allow me to modify the userChrome.css :-(
<supremo> lol
<supremo> apparmor something?
<jmichaelx> supremo: maybe, i don't know
<rusty2> hey guys, i updated to 10.10 and have some weird performance issues
<supremo> such as, super-high cpu usage when you are playing audio and video?
<rusty2> supremo, if you're talking to me that sounds exactly right, actually
<rusty2> some other weird stuff, too
<supremo> my cpu usage is zero in most time, and it's 34c
<supremo> it's too hot i think
<rusty2> i'm seeing high CPU usage most of the time on the panel monitor, but when i check top or System Monitor it shows 0%...
<jmichaelx> supremo: some CPUs do run like that
 * supremo fixed most annoying bugs
<coz_> rusty2,  sounds like the panel applet may be buggy
<supremo> i don't think so. i have a bunch of sensors on the taskbar
<coz_> rusty2,  you say this is an upgrade and not a clean install? ...yes?
<rusty2> coz_, that's correct
<coz_> rusty2,  and you are using system monitor applet in gnome panel?
<rusty2> coz_, yes
<supremo> i have gnome-sensors-applet too
<coz_> rusty2,  one thing I might try is opening synaptic and reinstalling that applet
<rusty2> i'm less worried about the panel showing high usage than videos playing choppy on my i7 920
<coz_> understood
<rusty2> coz_, will try
<coz_> russjr08,  do you have all the codecs installed? and which media player are you using?
<rusty2> mplayer, but flash videos are also slower i believe
<area51pilot> is there a way to revert back to a specific point in time on the system?
<intrader> Anyone, brasero has Segmentation fault and I can do apport on account of lack of memory for report.
<supremo> rusty2: i can decode a movie with 4 threads, and it doesn't even rise the p-state
<rusty2> (p-state?)  movies played great before this upgrade
<supremo> cpu p-states
<coz_> area51pilot,  not unless you have backed up with something like  back in time or one of those applications
<area51pilot> I have a problem loading GIMP and other packages, the system says it can repair, but when the option is selected in bounces back to the same dialog box. It say I cant installl the same package at the same time and that there are dependancies that need to be resolved.
<area51pilot> coz_: thx
<coz_> area51pilot,  sudo apt-get install -f
<coz_> area51pilot, are you installing gimp from a ppa?
<area51pilot> from the software center
<coz_> area51pilot,  mm  I would suggest opening synaptic   ...hit search...type gimp  or which ever package  and go from there
<supremo> i only trust the official repos so far
<area51pilot> coz_: OK ...been doing that and trying to uninstall 1 X 1\
<coz_> area51pilot,  yeah I would trust synaptic more than software center...at least for a long while
<area51pilot> I do have issues not being able to uninstall as well
<area51pilot> ok
<supremo> i guess, the ubuntu software center is the future
<supremo> it will take over everything in the future i guess
<coz_> supremo,  most likely and unfortunate... synaptic will eventually be gone at least from default install
<supremo> my synaptic is there since beginning
<rusty2> oh, another issue is that eth0 now shows 'no link'...
<area51pilot> OK ... well no it seems I cant remove any packages???
<coz_> rusty2,  yikes... download the cd ...burn it at 1x  and clean install :)
<SeRVeR01> hey all  is there any way to connect my headphone and speaker @ the same time  I got Realtek HD audio
<rusty2> coz_, was afraid of that, will do.  the upgrade was actually a little botched from a power outage in the middle, but it's not showing broken packages or anything currently
<coz_> rusty2,  ooo   did you try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rusty2> just can't get any idea what's actually wrong
<supremo> haha, i am lucky again
 * supremo is lucky for years
<coz_> rusty2,   I have used ubuntu from day one... I have never recommended upgrades over clean installs... I have done both and upgrades more often fail  somehow than succeed
<rusty2> coz_, yeah, thanks
<supremo> is the 10.10 next product of 9.04 team?
<supremo> i am curious who they are...
<Ian_corne> so close to release I can smell it!
<supremo> less than 2 days i think
<supremo> there is a countdown everywhere
 * supremo hates october 10
<magikid> I don't usually play around with RCs but does much usually change between RC and Final Release?
<supremo> magikid: it's like a half-finish boat made of wood
<magikid> ok, just got a new desktop and debating waiting or just going with 10.04
<IdleOne> supremo: Please be helpful
<magikid> IdleOne, eh, it was helpful enough
<IdleOne> magikid: RC is pretty much what the Final release is going to be with some last minute updates
<magikid> If I install the RC would I have to wipe it for the final or just update through synaptic?
<IdleOne> update
<magikid> sweet
<Ken8521> woot, no new upgrades
<Ken8521> lol
<neclimdul> I'm having a problem where after updating to ubuntu 10.10, my wired connection doesn't work and my wireless is terrible
<neclimdul> having trouble finding any bugs or suggestions on how to fix it though. anyone have any suggestions?
<Ken8521> hm,hadn't heard that one before.
<neclimdul> wired connection does show up, just won't connect. e100e(dell e6400 laptop)
<neclimdul> and by terrible wireless, it drops in and out and has ~1sec ping(which makes this typing over ssh misserable)
<neclimdul> even more interesting, when i dock it at work, the dock ethernet is fine
<kion> I am experiencing a problem, from time to time the system takes me back to the login page and all work or open applications get lost
<kion> this is my log
<kion> ACPI Exception: AE_TIME, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100428/evregion-474)
<kion> Oct  8 22:33:25 M15x kernel: [ 1823.129014] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0.UBST] (Node ffff88013363eb40), AE_TIME
<kion> Oct  8 22:33:25 M15x kernel: [ 1823.129298] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST] (Node ffff88013363eb00), AE_TIME
<kion> Oct  8 22:33:25 M15x kernel: [ 1823.129558] ACPI Exception: AE_TIME, Evaluating _BST (20100428/battery-439)
<kion> I guess it is related to bug # 293970
<FFForever> How can I figure out what is wrong with my sound? It plays music but every few seconds there is an issue and it plays a small clip from the screw up a moment layer while the song is still playing
<lucent> FFForever: you there?
<sol1tude> how can i write 10.10 to usb flash disk from windows?
<sol1tude> ultraiso doesnt works, but it worked for 10.04, 9.10 and others
<Buffcns2> sol1tude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sol1tude> usb creator doesnt works under windows 7
<bazhang> sol1tude, what about unetbootin
<sol1tude> i tried it but all i have is black screen when booting from usb
<bazhang> sounds like a bad 'burn'
<bazhang> md5 the ubuntu iso and try again
<sol1tude> the only way was ultraiso app, but for 10.10 it doesnt works - now i have message like "preparing to boot from usb..." and it freezes
<sol1tude> ok, i will download ubuntu again and check it
<lucent> sol1tude: in MS Vista the protect-you-from-yourself feature needed disabling
<bazhang> I'd try the md5 and re-'burn'; sometimes takes me a couple of 'burns' to get it right
<lucent> I suspect this continues in MS WinVII
<sol1tude> what is protect-you-from-yourself feature ?
<lucent> user access controls something or other
<lucent> the feature that makes everything broken, thats not a joke, I've seen it in action on MS Vista
<sol1tude> i use burning apps with administrator rights of course
<lucent> sol1tude: let's go back a little bit, this is not a Windows support forum, so what are you wanting to do with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> boot from usb
<sol1tude> trying to make usb bootable disk
<sol1tude> i do it so many times for almost all versions of ubuntu, but for 10.10 i cant
<lucent> ah, that is something I have done on both platforms Ubuntu and Win Tenpee
<sol1tude> i cant boot it*
<lucent> what usb device is it?  brand/size
<sol1tude> a-data usb flash drive 4gb
<sol1tude> ot kingston data traveller, i have both
<lucent> okay, have you been able to make either of these bootable - with any software
<lucent> not pertaining to Ubuntu, just tell me if you have and what it was you were able to boot on them
<sol1tude> yes i boot from them many times
<sol1tude> for example ubuntu 10.04 lts
<lucent> ah, good, and this was from which usb device? the A-Data ?
<sol1tude> a-data and kingston too
<sol1tude> they are both worked for me
<lucent> I think it would be a good idea, try making Ubuntu 10.04 LTS boot from one of those drives
<lucent> try this first with whatever method you were able to do so when you made it work, before
<lucent> -After- it is working and you are sure, try to make an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS boot from that same drive, but use a different method
<lucent> I would suggest UNetbootin @ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sol1tude> but what for 10.10 ?
<lucent> start small steps, make sure you know what does work
<lucent> if you can also make UNetbootin work, try using that to make a bootable 10.10
<sol1tude> okay i will try
<shiftingcontrol> i munable to create live usb using live usb creator and unetbootin
<lucent> hi
<lucent> shiftingcontrol: may I ask you to try using unetbootin and create a 10.04 LTS livecd usb?
<lucent> would like to narrow down, if the 10.04 LTS livecd -> usb is working, then maybe it's specific problem with the 10.10 image
<shiftingcontrol> lucent:i m using unetbootin to create live usb of opensuse
<lucent> that's confusing me
<sol1tude> lucent, i can say that method with ultraiso 100% working for 10.04, now ill try unetbootin
<lucent> sol1tude: great!  Let me know when you can about UNetbootin
<bullgard4> Does Maverick install dlocate by default  but Lucid not?
<lucent> I'd have to ask what dlocate is
<lucent> it's not installed here
<bullgard4> lucent: dlocate is a DEB program package (and an executable file too.)
<geohacker> Hi, I upgraded from Lucid to Meerkat this morning. but the system freezes frequently for a moment or two and then comes back to normal. annoying. mouse pointer doesn't move. CPU graphs gets stuck in system monitor. what could be wrong. please help
<lucent> also virtual box might be eating your CPU time
<lucent> just noticed that
<bullgard4> geohacker: First consult your dmesg.
<geohacker> lucent: i'm not using it right now. does it have a background process?
<lucent> geohacker's dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/509257/
<geohacker> bullgard4:  its here http://paste.ubuntu.com/509257/
<lucent> it's a kernel driver, geohacker... so....
 * lucent gives the helpless hand signal of You Tell Me The Source Is Right There ;)
<geohacker> lucent: you mean virual box?
<lucent>    32.846537] vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.
<lucent> something like that
<lucent> I'm a troubleshooting god, not a kernel mechanic
<geohacker> lucent: so what is the shot? we try removing virtual box now?
<lucent> livecd of 10.10 would be my starting point
<lucent> if your stuff works okay just running from livecd, that's a hint
<geohacker> lucent: don't have one right now. and don't think can get one now.
<lucent> yeah be patient, see if you can obtain one
<sol1tude> lucent, i made bootable usb with unetbootin v491 for 10.04 lts but only thing i have when try to boot is black screen with blinking cursor
<lucent> sol1tude: o_O really.   good for trying, I guess
<geohacker> lucent: lets anyway remove the virtual box packages
<geohacker> lucent: will run a purge.
<lucent> you know hitler tried running a purge ... nevermind
<IdleOne> !ops | lucent
<ubottu> lucent: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
 * lucent puts the spoon down
<geohacker> lucent: will something go wrong if I put the recommended removable packages?
<geohacker> lucent: i mean. without removing them?
<lucent> geohacker: my crystal ball is malfunctioning today.
<lucent> get a livecd?
<geohacker> lucent: can't now. :(
<lucent> especially if this turns out to be a filesystem issue
<geohacker> lucent: purged virtualbox.
<lucent> it will be for nothing if your computer turns into meatspace
<geohacker> will restart and come back.
<bullgard4> geohacker: Line # 794 may be the culprit. Google for this exact line in combination with your computer's type in order to find out if others experienced the same bug before.
<lucent> good catch, bullgard4
<lucent> my other thoughts are if something is doing delayed allocation (bittorrent client) on large files for ext4, and ext4 is choking hard, that can grind things down
<lucent> or vbox kernel driver interacting poorly with sauce like the apparmor patches
 * BluesKaj looks at kde for windows again ..wonder if it's still clunky city ...was a mess a while back when i tried to make it work on XP
<geohacker> bullgard4: will come after a restart.
<lucent> ...will wish he had a livecd, place y'er bets anyone?
<lucent> sol1tude: UNetbootin is kind of my preferred tool for crafting bootable USB sticks with distro livecd runtime
<lucent> shame it's not working right for you and 10.04 LTS
<bullgard4> lucent: Please use Standard English in this channel and not a language from behind the woods. Others may not understand you.
<sol1tude> it doesnt matter i think, i always use ultraiso. but it is very sad that it doesnt works for 10.10
 * BluesKaj searches the back woods
<BluesKaj> :)
 * lucent :)
<lucent> anyhow I can be totally silent, almost perfectly censored if that's preferred by nounverbDigit
<BluesKaj> still not happy with the crappy ati drivers , almost makes me want to regress
<geohacker> bullgard4: lucent: I'm back. trying again.
<lucent> good good
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime ...nite folks
<geohacker> lucent: bullgard4: purging virtual box haven't solved the issue
<geohacker> :(
<lucent> yeah, but that's reassuring
<lucent> it's -not- vbox
<geohacker> lucent: agreed.
<lucent> geohacker: no more vbox in your dmesg, confirming?
<geohacker> lucent: 1 moment
<lucent> easy trick is like, 'dmesg | less' and then forward slash to search '/' type your term in 'vbox' and enter
<lucent> 'q' quits less output
<geohacker> lucent: none
<lucent> okay check vbox off the list for sure
<geohacker> lucent: new dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/509265/
<lucent> not even going to ask what an EX TRAMPOLINE is
<lucent> EXT4-fs (sda5): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<lucent> ah, boot rescue mode, run fsck?
<geohacker> lucent: don't get you.
<lucent> it's okay I was speaking very tersely
<lucent> if you boot, Grub presents a menu with all kernels, each has "boot" and "rescue boot"
<geohacker> lucent: what next without a live CD
<lucent> rescue boot is single user, very simple, you can log in and run a filesystem check (fsck) on that filesystem
<geohacker> lucent: no menu.
<lucent> oh, menu is accessed... ah... left shift maybe?
<lucent> there's a key shortcut to get at it even though it's hidden up tight by Ubiquity pretty lights and jazz
<geohacker> lucent: ok
<lucent> right after BIOS / EFI but before it shows "Ubuntu [xooooo]"
<geohacker> lucent: i'll come online in another PC and let us see.
<lucent> sol1tude: let's compare block device layouts... I have a bootable 2GB microSD card that I plug into a USB reader, and it boots reliably on many computers
<sol1tude> what you exactly do to write ubuntu on it?
<lucent> well, I use UNetbootin from Ubuntu, or from Windows XP
<sol1tude> may be i miss something
<lucent> both are working for me
<lucent> there's some preparation that I do first
<lucent> EXT4-fs (sda5): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<lucent> bad paste, sorry. correct paste is a link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/509268/
<lucent> my device is partitioned
<geohacker> lucent: im here. started the system in reocvery mode.
<sol1tude> okay, you just plug this SD,start unetbootin and then choose your iso from disk ? that's it?
 * lucent drums up the band for geohacker and his/her glorious return to the future
<lucent> sol1tude: yeah, that's all
<geohacker> lucent: it shows a menu. normal boot, clean etc etc
<geohacker> lucent: :D
<lucent> oh okay
<lucent> e2fsck -f /dev/path/to/filesystem
<sol1tude> may be there is a bug in unetbooting @ windows 7, or i dont know, i do the same things
<lucent> I think it was /dev/sda5
<lucent> -f is force
<lucent> sol1tude: it's possible, yes.  I want to know why it is not working
<geohacker> lucent: which option should I choose? resume? clean? dpkg? failsafeX? grub? netroot?
<geohacker> lucent: or root?
<lucent> geohacker: holy hell.  they've expanded since I last looked
<geohacker> lucent: :)
<sol1tude> i want to help but i dont know how
<lucent> root, I guess, that's all I used to see
<geohacker> lucent: i think we'l go to a root shell and
<geohacker> lucent: yeah :)
<geohacker> lucent: i'm there. now. e2fsck -f /dev/path/to/filesystem ?
<lucent> yep yep -f for force
<geohacker> i.e e2fsck -f /dev/sda5 -f
<geohacker> ?
<lucent> that's it
<geohacker> lucent: that wont kill my data right? :)
<lucent> make sure it's not mounted though
<lucent> which partition holds your root filesystem?
<geohacker> lucent: i can access the data. i think it is mounted by now.
<geohacker> lucent: sudo umount /media/Data ?
<lucent> unmount it or if you're talking about a root filesystem then you'll want to remount readonly
<lucent> mount -o ro,remount /dev/sda5  # in example
<lucent> try umount'ing it first
<lucent> error should be 'not mounted'
<lucent> if it says 'filesystem in use' then you remount readonly
<geohacker> lucent: umounted using sudo umount /media/Data
<lucent> yep, do that for all your filesystems you want to run a scan on
<geohacker> lucent: how do we confirm its sda5. i'm not sure
<geohacker> lucent: all partitions?
<lucent> uh, do you remember filesystem volume sizes?
<geohacker> lucent: yeah. kind of
<lucent> like oh hey I had a 400M data partion, sort of
<lucent> 'parted -l' should list everything
<geohacker> lucent: yeah. that was over 150GB part
<lucent> suggest you unmount every ext? filesystem and force a check on them all
<geohacker> lucent: i'm getting confused.
<geohacker> lucent: shall we start over. ? please
<lucent> sorry, so am I
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> cat /proc/mounts
<lucent> shows you what's mounted
<geohacker> lucent: thanks!
<lucent> see anything that is ext? or uh btrfs, reiserfs, whichever you have
<geohacker> lucent: sda6. that is my home directory
<lucent> home only? or also root filesystem
<lucent> which one is your root filesystem
<geohacker> you mean the one with boot right?
<geohacker> sda1
<geohacker> it says rootfd / rootfs rw 0 0
<geohacker> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<lucent> good, good
<geohacker> few other lines starting with none
<geohacker> "none /sys blah blah
<geohacker> none / proc blah blah
<lucent> not helpful but you're doing good, so too bad
<geohacker> and finally /dev/sda6 /home etx4
<lucent> initramfs passes 'rootfs' instead of the actual device, makes me confused
<lucent> go ahead and umount /dev/sda6 then
<geohacker> lucent: ok
<lucent> just unmount anything that's ext2/3/4
<lucent> for each partition containing an ext2/3/4 filesystem, force a filesystem check.
<lucent> fsck -f /dev/sda6
<lucent> in example.
<geohacker> nothing other than sda6
<geohacker> all umounted. other than rootfs
<geohacker> and now. fsck -f /dev/sda1 2  3 4 5 6 ?
<lucent> one at a time, yes
<geohacker> first fsck -f /dev/sda1
<geohacker> ok? :)
<lucent> yes
<geohacker> darn
<lucent> it's complaining about being mounted?
<geohacker> it says /dev/sda1 is mounted and might cause damage
<geohacker> yeah
<geohacker> what now?
<lucent> remount it read-only before continuing
<lucent> so the command is something like:  mount -o ro,remount /
<geohacker> just mount -o, remount / ?
<geohacker> ok done that.
<lucent> -o for option, ro for readonly, remount to remount in-place
<lucent> yeah
<geohacker> now run fsck right?
<lucent> yep
<geohacker> still warning. says mounted
<lucent> eh...
<lucent> livecd would be useful
<lucent> I don't know why you want to take risks with your data but if you are just plow on ahead
<geohacker> but can't get one now. any live CD would do?
<lucent> anything with ext4 support so it doesn't eat your ext4 partition(s)
<geohacker> i have 9.10 disks lying here. will that do?
<lucent> might.
<geohacker> ok
<geohacker> let us see
<geohacker> ok got the live cd
<geohacker> now booting
<lucent> ok
<geohacker_> lucent: i'm in the live mode
<geohacker_> lucent: what now.
<geohacker_> ?
<lucent> neat
<lucent> same kind of stuff
<lucent> just make sure everything is unmounted
<lucent> force a filesystem check
<lucent> there won't be any complaint about rootfs 'cause /dev/sda1 won't be mounted, I think?
<geohacker_> nopw
<geohacker_> lucent: things are fine
<geohacker_> lucent: fast. and feels good.
<geohacker_> lucent: run fsck ?
<geohacker_> lucent: yeah. running. first fsck -f /dev/sda1 ?
<lucent> yap
 * lucent facepalms "Yes."
<geohacker_> lucent: permission denied. will run with sudo
<lucent> if you get bored of typing sudo and want root prompt, quick way is 'sudo su'
<lucent> runs su with sudo rights, it's just easy to remember
<geohacker_> lucent: yeah
<geohacker_> lucent: started the check
<geohacker_> lucent: done for sda1
<geohacker_> for sda2 ? that is swap
<lucent> pro tip if you want progress bar, send the progress info to the ZERO file descriptor with -C0
<lucent> fsck -f -C0 /dev/sda1
<geohacker_> lucent: but we are done with sda1. want to run again ?
<lucent> nah
<lucent> that was an example only
<geohacker_> sda2 is extended. sda3 is swap. sda4 not exists, now sda5
<lucent> I think you can figure out the rest of the devices with filesystems that need checking
<lucent> :)
<geohacker_> :)
<geohacker_> lucent: is there anyway to remove those obsolete packages now?
<geohacker_> sda5 done
<geohacker_> sda6 done
<geohacker_> lucent: what now?
<lucent> we wait for the robots to destroy us
<lucent> also congrats you just checked all filesystems
<lucent> run 'sync' a couple of times before fashioning a tin foil hat proper and reboot
<geohacker_> lucent: thanks! now we want to reboot in the normal mode?
<lucent> yah
<geohacker_> sync?
<lucent> sync tells kernel to shut up and flush data buffers
<lucent> say you wrote a file to USB stick and want to be sure it actually got on the USB stick, you'd run 'sync'
<geohacker_> ok :)
<lucent> when sync returns from running, it's all good
<geohacker_> lucent: okay.
<geohacker_> lucent: i think. we did it! :D
<geohacker_> lucent: its kind of running perfect now. :)
<lucent> well, filesystems are checked
<ChrisBuchholz> is there a PureGnome (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome) for 10.10 ?
<geohacker_> lucent: tell me anything to confirm its done?
<geohacker_> when i type dmesg it took 2 seconds to show the output. now its just flick of a sec
<lucent> nothing that doesn't involve explosive targets in a desert shooting gallery and a .22 rifle
<lucent> would urge you to ditch ext4
<lucent> stay with ext3.
<ChrisBuchholz> Where does apt-get log to on 10.10?
<lucent> ChrisBuchholz: perhaps /var/log/dpkg.log though I am not certain
<lucent> ChrisBuchholz: there are also files in /var/log/apt/*
<geohacker> lucent: things seems to be okay now.
<ChrisBuchholz> lucent: yeah, i see that know. Will give it a spin
<geohacker> lucent: thanks! :D
<geohacker> will come back if I'm stuck again :)
<geohacker1> lucent: hey. i think the problem persists :(
<lucent> geohacker1: not surprised really
<lucent> was there a problem when you run the livecd?
<geohacker1> lucent: not at all
<geohacker1> lucent: i don't find a problem right now. but just few mins ago.
<geohacker1> lucent: the problem started now.
<geohacker1> lucent: 1 minute after a restart.
<lucent> geohacker1: okay
<geohacker1> lucent: this is annoying.
<geohacker1> lucent: what now?
<td123> is everyone excited for 10.10?
<lucent> geohacker1: right.  so you should have a livecd handy, and work at bissecting until you find the problem kernel
<lucent> I'm excited for being underpaid and expected to do the work of my managers
<lucent> woo hoo.  you might not know it because this is internets, but I am sure excited.
<bazhang> !party | td123
<ubottu> td123: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<td123> thanks
<geohacker1> lucent: you mean the meerkat live cd?
<lucent> geohacker1: whichever livecd, you need to be able to recover in case a kernel won't boot
<lucent> bissecting is like, installing older kernels that did work, and you go forward until it breaks
<lucent> then you know from A to B that is where the change happened
<geohacker1> lucent: I think I have more than 5 installed now. the grub menu lists  many.
<lucent> oh!  right, upgrade.... try running an older kernel
<lucent> it's that simple I think
<geohacker1> ok
<geohacker1> let me restart
<geohacker> lucent: i'm on kernel 32.25
<geohacker> lucent: and display seems to have some issues. unwanted lines here and there. like scratches.
<lucent> 'uname -r' if you please
<geohacker> 2.6.32-25-generic
<lucent> any issues with performance?
<geohacker> there are also 2.6.32-24-generic , 2.6.32-22-generic and 21
<geohacker> not yet. we'll have to wait a minute or two
<lucent> I don't think it would be within the same series
<lucent> skip the -24 -22 i.e.
<geohacker> there is problem with display. want a screenshot?
<lucent> not interested in your unsupported hardware, thanks anyways ;)
<geohacker> didn't get you.
<geohacker> :)
<geohacker> lucent: i shouldn't have upgraded :(
<geohacker> lucent: other than the display problem, things are fine, so far. what do you suggest?
<lucent> the thing with the explosive targets a .22 rifle and desert shooting gallery.
<lucent> if you can find out "It works when I do (A) and breaks when I do (B)" then it's time to file a bug report
<lucent> launchpad.net
<geohacker> yes.
<lucent> someone told me to use a tool called ubuntu-bug
<geohacker> i mean what might be wrong with the display then?!
<lucent> if its definitely related to the kernel, then 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<geohacker> ok
<geohacker> why don't we try other versions too?
<lucent> right, yes
<geohacker> i'll switch to 2.6.32-24-generic and come
<geohacker> lucent: back on 2.6.32-24-generic
<geohacker> display seems to be fine. let's wait and see the perfomance
<lucent> okay
<geohacker> lucent: seems good.
<lucent> really?
<murlidhar> ok.. i thought this was a bug but it seems that it is not a bug at all since i am not the only one who upgraded to maverick from lucid.
<murlidhar> ubuntu-software-center refuses to start unless given sude command.
<geohacker> yeah. previously, whenever i tried starting rythmbox the system was like *don't do this to me* :)
<murlidhar> sudo*
<murlidhar> softare-center*
<geohacker> now. i'm playing a song
<geohacker> getting dmesg is faster.
<lucent> that's good news
<geohacker> no stucks while typing.
<geohacker> and the CPU graph seems to be continuous.
<geohacker> yeah. :)
<lucent> might be related to the .. thing... I forget what it's called
<murlidhar> anyone who upgraded to maverick instead of opting for a fresh install ?
<lucent> murlidhar: I did, checking now
<geohacker> so shall we file a bug for kernel 2.6.35-22 on system freeze? and 32-25 on display?
<geohacker> murlidhar: i did upgrade from Lucid
<lucent> no use filing a bug on 2.6.32-25, you know
<murlidhar> so you guys have the problem i am getting ?
<lucent> it's fixed in 2.6.35-22 ;)
<lucent> I don't -have- an 'ubuntu-software-center'
<murlidhar> software-center
<geohacker> lucent: yes. so why not 35-22 ?
<murlidhar> not ubuntu-software-center
<geohacker> murlidhar: what is wrong with your software-center?
<murlidhar> geohacker: it doesn't start unless given sudo command
<murlidhar> geohacker: not from application menu too
<lucent> murlidhar: maybe your keyring got messed up
<murlidhar> hmmm
<lucent> root rights UI apps ask the keyring for permission to gain root rights
<geohacker> murlidhar: right. keyring. and also, better be root to run. it changes system configs.
<lucent> if you configure your keyring to deny, then you'd have to run sudo explicitly
<murlidhar> lucent: can i reset the keyring ?
<lucent> I'm not much help beyond giving this hint... sory
<murlidhar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-keyring
<lucent> sorry* I only know that I've had keyring trouble before and it ended up like you say
<murlidhar> dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME is required
<geohacker> murlidhar: what is the error when you start it from the menu?
<murlidhar> geohacker: no error ...doens't start at all.
<geohacker> lucent: i'm good now. thinks have settled now.
<lucent> murlidhar: 'seahorse' used to be the keyring manager but I'm not sure
<geohacker> murlidhar: okay. just type software-center in terminal and see what is said.
<geohacker> lucent: yes seahorse
<murlidhar> geohacker: do you want me to pastebin it ?
<geohacker> murlidhar: yeah. would be happy if you can.
<murlidhar> geohacker:
<murlidhar> geohacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509303/
<lucent> that does not look good.
<lucent> murlidhar: try fixing your permissions on ~/.cache
<geohacker> some issue with permission to write to cache
<murlidhar> yep
<geohacker> yes lucent +1
<lucent> sudo chmod -chR /home/murlidhar/.cache murlidhar.murlidhar
<murlidhar> chmod: invalid option -- 'h'
<lucent> probably true
<geohacker> lucent: quick question. how can I make 2.6.32-24-generic the default ?
<lucent> murlidhar: I made a bad mistake
<lucent> you see my mistake?
<lucent> anyone can figure it out.
<geohacker> chmod -R
<lucent> tsk, geohacker
<lucent> incorrect.
<geohacker> -c -R
<geohacker> chmod -c _R
<lucent> geohacker: uh... yeah good question about making it the default
<lucent> also still doin' it wrong
<geohacker> murlidhar: chmod -c  -R
<murlidhar> ah....anyways i got the permissions set from nautilus
<murlidhar> gave the ownership to murlidhar
<murlidhar> user
<murlidhar> now it works :)
<lucent> :)
<geohacker> there you go! :)
<geohacker> lucent: now. default ?? :)
<murlidhar> thanks a lot geohacker and lucent :)
<lucent> I think update-grub takes hints from somethingorother /etc/default/grub
<geohacker> murlidhar: welcome!
<geohacker> lucent: you mean it gets the current kernel to the top of the list
<geohacker> ?
<lucent> geohacker: changes the default menu selection
<geohacker> i guessed.
<lucent> update-grub reads a variety of things and generates the config that grub reads, when you run update-grub
<geohacker> update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<geohacker> i have both here :-/
<lucent> what do you think
<lucent> I don't know.
<geohacker> grub2 might be.
<lucent> if /boot/grub/grub.conf exists, then grub2
<geohacker> i came from Lucid
<Jordan_U> geohacker: They are the same.
<geohacker> Jordan_U: Oh. symlinks ?
<lucent> if /boot/grub/menu.lst and *NO* /boot/grub/grub.conf then grub
<geohacker> lucent: just run update-grub2 would do?
<lucent> yeah, if Jordan_U is correct then you would 'sudo update-grub'
<geohacker> done.
<geohacker> we'll see on the reboot.
<geohacker> be right back
<geohacker> lucent: that did not work.
<geohacker> lucent: same order of the menu list as before.
<geohacker> lucent: got to go now. will get it done somehow. and we be back later.
<geohacker> thanks everyone!
<lucent> ya
<dupondje> We are 1 day before release, and still no medibuntu repo for Maverick it seems :(
<Dimy> hi to all
<Dimy> I'm new in Ubuntu and I need some help
<Dimy> can anyone be so kind and answer me to some questions?
<bazhang> Dimy, ask some
<ChrisBuchholz> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and have now removed it again, but now the usplash (is it called that?) is saying kubuntu and is blue and everything. Also, both with the ubuntu and kubuntu usplash, its only upon installation that it is beautiful. After i've installed ubuntu, the usplash just turns 8bitesque. Like something is broken
<Dimy> I have a Dell N7010 and I have installed yesterday the Ubuntu 10.10 RC
<Dimy> I have problems with my wireless driver...
<bazhang> Dimy, which chipset
<Dimy> Sorry Chipset Intel I5 M450
<bazhang> the wireless chipset?
<Dimy> it's a broadcomm and in windows it shows DW 1501Wireless N-lan
<bazhang> !broadcom | Dimy
<ubottu> Dimy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dimy> I have tried this site but the PCI E-FAST ETHERNET CONTROLLER it's not working also so I can,t make any update
<bazhang> also broadcom?
<Dimy> yes
<bazhang> does ifconfig show it?
<bazhang> eth0?
<Dimy> the PCI-E Enthernet it's a Atheros A8151
<osubuck> if i install the ubuntu 10.10 RC will i be able to update it to the final?
<osubuck> if so, how?
<ThomasWaldmann> Dimy: broadcom behaves strange sometimes
<bazhang> !final | osubuck
<ubottu> osubuck: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ThomasWaldmann> i recently had a acer timeline x with i3 and broadcom wireless and i couldn't get wireless working with a fritzbox access point. at another site, other accesspoint, wireless worked.
<osubuck> so in other words, i can download the RC, install it and keep it up to date it will BE final tomorrow?
 * ThomasWaldmann prefers intel wireless
<bazhang> osubuck yes
<bazhang> ah he left
<ashfaq> Hi! can someone help me with wine?
<bazhang> ashfaq, #winehq would be better, unless you have an install problem with wine
<ashfaq> I just installed it, installed yahoo, but failed to connect to internet, any settings I am missing?
<ashfaq> <bazhang> It installed perfectly, even yahoo messenger was installed perfectly!
<bazhang> ashfaq, then check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | ashfaq
<ubottu> ashfaq: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nigelb> Sigh, why would you even want ym on linux.
<nigelb> :D
<ashfaq> nigelb> Any alternative?
<bazhang> tons
<nigelb> yep
<ashfaq> Like, to talk from voip accounts
<nigelb> google+empathy?
<nigelb> I use that often.
<nigelb> There is skype for linux too.
<ashfaq> Okay I will check, let me have some idea of wine first, why it is not connecting
<bazhang> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345224
<bazhang> ugh
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> you tried :)
<bazhang> :)
<geekphreak> love the new ubuntu :d
<takuan> will there be many changes be the version of maverick that is available today and the release tomorrow?
<bazhang> not really
<takuan> i guessed so
<takuan> probably safe to upgrade today instead of waiting till tomorrow?
<bazhang> just keep to date and you'll be there
<bazhang> of course yes
<takuan> or are there still major show stoppers?
<bazhang> better in fact
<bazhang> miss the hugely overloaded servers
<geekphreak> takuan: i just installed it and love it
<takuan> here in belgium that won't be much of an issue
<bazhang> here either
<takuan> what are the major changes btw?
<geekphreak> server were slow here though :(
<bazhang> check the release notes in the /topic
<takuan> i'm using lxde so the user interface changes won't be much visible i guess
<takuan> ah
<takuan> ok
<takuan> sorry
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<geekphreak> let me see if they added eclipse i repos
<geekphreak> brb
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<geekphreak> bazhang: looking for php version
<geekphreak> bazhang: thanks :)
<|ns|nR8> got jack audio worked out lucent, feel i owe you a beer or something
<kandinski> hi
<kandinski> I keep reinstalling flash to no avail, I can't see flash content in firefox. I have just dpkg-reconfigured ubuntu-restricted-extras, to no avail. This is 10.10 on AMD64. What do I do next?
<l32007> hi
<l32007> Does anyone know if their are going to be differences in Mavrick beetween the final RC and Full?
<Pr070cal> just to let you know there seems to be a big issue with Maverick and nvidia drivers no working with ASUS EN8400GS SILENT i hope its fixed tomorrow
<zfe> hello
<zfe> compiz doesn't work on my machine
<zfe> :(
<zfe> and i can't understand much from the
<zfe> error
<l32007> have you got the drivers?
<l32007> try enable desktop effects by rightclicking on the desktop clicking change desktop wallpaper -> Desktop effects
<zfe> yes
<zfe> glxgears
<zfe> works fine
<l32007> so can you start ccsm?
<l32007> or what error does it give you?
<zfe> it says
<zfe> "desktop effects could not be enabled!"
<l32007> have you got the latest updates?
<zfe> just did it
<zfe> lemme reboot
<l32007> k
<l32007> anyone know how to get a syntek driver for the Asus webcam on a f3j
<ikonia> f3j ?
<zfe> no, it doesn't work
<zfe> how can i get why it says "desktop effects cannot be enabled"?
<geekphreak> bazhang: you around?
<ThomasWaldmann> btw, how many interrupts/s do you see in powertop, if the machine is idle, but connected via wlan?
<geekphreak> ii guess not
<zfe> uhm, so
<zfe> no chances for an ATI owner
<zfe> to have compiz running on 10.10
<snikker> hi, i've got this message "The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server." but i've got index.html, after upgrade it' work fine, now i can use only .php file in the web root, .hrml doesn't work
<snikker> i forgot to say that i'm using apache 2.2.16
<brrrt> i have upgraded to maverick but now dns resolution does not work anymore, i have to manually do: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 (dhcp) everytime after reboot to make it work again, how can i fix this ?
<estres> hi there, does any on know what will be the version of the kernel in the new release of ubuntu?
<brrrt> now its 2.6.35-22
<l32007> zfe go to the software center and install the newest ati driver
<brrrt> please :D give me a hint howto setup resolfconf correctly
<Uberfaja> sup
<Uberfaja> when ubuntu will be avaiable to download?
<bazhang> the final? or the release candidate?
<Uberfaja> final
<Uberfaja> what hour?
<nigelb> unknown
<Uberfaja> (GMT+1)
<bazhang> no idea. no one knows that
<Uberfaja> oh...
<nigelb> it happens when it happens :/
<Uberfaja> too bad
<bazhang> 10.10.10 at some point
<bazhang> why? just grab the RC and upgrade
<nigelb> we're hoping for 10:10:10 on 10/10/10 in at least one time zone
<mohraibat> just keep refreshing the homepage to pass the time lol
<bazhang> hehe
<robin0800> Uberfaja: use a daily if you don't want to wait
<bazhang> !party | Uberfaja
<ubottu> Uberfaja: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<nigelb> #ubuntu-release-announce or #ubuntu-release-party might be a nice place to hang out
<nigelb> bazhang: -announce is the one thats for less crazier people right?
<bazhang> nigelb, hehe yeah
<Anonimek> hmm, would new ubuntu be compatible with 96 drivers for nvidia GPUs?
<robin0800> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ gives a view of bugs still needed to be fixed before release
<Friar> I'm getting an error with sudo apt-get update...http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RyEnhgEQ I'm not really sure if it is a problem or not.
<robin0800> Friar: try using the update manager
<Friar> robin0800, I can do that, but it doesn't really tell me anything about the error message, or how to get rid of it.
<lapion> is raof in here ?
<do0d> is there a release time?
<do0d> or it can happen any time tomorrow?
<Kuba> heey
<Kuba> Where can I look for some usable logs if suspend isn't working? ;>
<ikonia> the syslog is a good start
<Kuba> Hmm, the problem is follows: when I click "suspend" screen goes black and tere is one character: "_" in leftmost upper corner
<Kuba> is it known bug?
<ikonia> Kuba: did yo ucheck the logs as I suggested ?
<penguin42> hibernate is really flaky for me on mm
<UTF> wheres the release party at?
<UTF> :)
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<bazhang> UTF, ^^
<UTF> thx bro :)
<Mouldy_Punk> hey guys. I'm having some intermittent problems with my netbook's touch pad. Every now and then (seemingly at random) the cursor twitches about uncontrollably. Trying to move the cursor myself only works on the y axis, but as soon as I lift my finger it goes back to it's twitching. Does anybody know of a way to fix this?
<Squirm> cant wait till the official release
<penguin42> what time exactly is the official release?
<Kuba> ikonia: well, yes; though i cannot find nything abnormal
<MartyMacFly> Mouldy_Punk: does that only occur on 10.10?
<Mouldy_Punk> MartyMacFly, I can't say. It's a brand new netbook and the first thing I did was install 10.10 onto it. I used the preinstalled linpus distro briefly and didnt have any problems - but like i said, the problem comes and goes, so it might have just been down to chance
<charlie-tca> penguin42: it is release exactly on the day of release, UTC. the closest thing to any schedule has always been before the the next day.
<penguin42> Mouldy_Punk: Try preferencees->Pointing device (may say mouse) there should be a touchpad setting section
<MartyMacFly> Mouldy_Punk: i would try another distro first
<penguin42> charlie-tca: OK so 00:00 UTC?
<charlie-tca> no. Before 23:59 UTC on 10 October
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Ah I see
<Mouldy_Punk> penguin42, I've tried tweaking those settings and I haven't managed to find a combination that stops the problem occurring.
<Mouldy_Punk> MartyMacFly, I'll download me a copy of fedora or something and see if I can repeat the problem with that, thanks
<penguin42> Mouldy_Punk: You might also like to try Ubuntu Lucid (10.04) - I think some touchpad stuff is new in this current release?
<Mouldy_Punk> penguin42, I'll give that a go too. I just figured a completely unrelated distro would make a better test set up
<Mouldy_Punk> I just installed gsynaptics which seems to have more settings regarding mouses/touchpads, the problem seems to have stopped after I set the min speed right down. Hopefully it won't start playing up again...time will tell
<TiK> penguin42: touchpad stuff was implement in 10.04 as well
<TiK> its not "new"
<penguin42> TiK: Aren't there multitouch changes in MM ?
<TiK> doubtful
<TiK> Mouldy_Punk: did you disable "clicking with touchpad"
<TiK> or whatever it is
<TiK> under mouse openions
<TiK> options
<TiK> that wasa problem in 10.04 as well
<Mouldy_Punk> TiK, yes, and scrolling
<TiK> hmm
<TiK> youjustgot unluck
<TiK> y
<TiK> i guess
<Mouldy_Punk> it just started twitching again...looks like the min speed setting didn't fix it after all :\
<sebsebseb> Hi
<glebihan> Hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hi glebihan
<zylogz80> is there no longer a linux-rt in the 10.10 repo? a search for linux-rt in synaptic turns up nothing
<BUGabundo> ONE MORE DAY
<BUGabundo> ONE MORE DAY
<BUGabundo> ONE MORE DAY
<BUGabundo> oh man , gonna miss you all, even if it is just for a week (or two?)
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: sure, but any point putting the RC on and getting updates today, or the latest daily build, if wanting a bit early?
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<BUGabundo> zsync the image tomorrow or after
<BUGabundo> *if* any changes come
<BUGabundo> which I doubt
<BUGabundo> I forgot to do that last night :(
<sebsebseb> also  any point bothering really with btrfs in 10.10,  I mean I had in vm before, but no idea how to use snapshots
<BUGabundo> better not do it today or for the next few days
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: exactly thats what I mean, todays daily, will probably be tommorows final  really
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: I'm on BTRFS
<BUGabundo> so far so good
<sebsebseb> how are snapshots used?
<BUGabundo> 3 power failures, zero prob
<BUGabundo> other then pulse getting corrupt
<glebihan> zylogz80: do you have universe repos enabled ?
<sebsebseb> also uhmm  do I need bigger than 10 or so GB for  /   I mean snapshots take up space right?
<BUGabundo> well
<zylogz80> glebihan, I will check
<BUGabundo> snapshots don't take space
<BUGabundo> but changes to them do
<BUGabundo> but yeah, 10GB will be short
<BUGabundo> I have this on SSD 64GBs and I'm fine
<BUGabundo> no SWAp either
<zylogz80> glebihan, yes, I do
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: well seperate /home
<BUGabundo> since I have 4GB ram, and stop hibernating two cicles ago
<sebsebseb> and an old data partition that was a home
<BUGabundo> reboots are fasters
<BUGabundo> specially on SSD
<sebsebseb> however yeah I have this feeling that 10GB may not really be enough for a btrfs Ext4
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: I'vent don't that since 8.04
<BUGabundo> its NOT required or recommend
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5              58G   26G   33G  45% /
<darthanubis> deluge using 90+% cpu
<sebsebseb> also still need a seperate /boot partition for btrfs in 10.10 I guess?
<darthanubis> deluge-gtk
<BUGabundo> yeah, /boot is on ext2 I thinkg
<BUGabundo> or ext4 not sure
<BUGabundo> 1GB
<BUGabundo> so I can put ISOs in there and boot from it
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             1.9G   85M  1.7G   5% /boot
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: my current partition set up is a bit hmm,  I can't just partition  how I  would like to
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: what are the benefits of btrfs anyway, I mean other then this snapshot feature, what is noticed by the user?
<glebihan> zylogz80: apparently it's been deleted in maverick : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux-rt/2.6.31-10.153
<BUGabundo> on SSD are huge
<BUGabundo> since it's a right once FS
<BUGabundo> *write
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: yeah SSD the netbook hardware?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<sebsebseb> what about on a normal hard disk?
<BUGabundo> should be a bit faster then ext4
<BUGabundo> but tools are yet top notch
<sebsebseb> however thats the only advantage really, except for snap shots?
<BUGabundo> no fsck yet
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: well BTRFS is a *new* FS
<sebsebseb> yeah no fsck or whatever, I did read something about that,  how btrfs isn't really properly implemened into 10.10
<BUGabundo> supposily doing the btree changes that ext4 didn't manage to do
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: its not an Ubuntu prob
<BUGabundo> btrfs is still under *heavy* devel
<BUGabundo> but dev says API should be _more or less_ stable by now
<sebsebseb> well there was Meego or something with it by default I think
<BUGabundo> and doesn't expect changes to files structure
<sebsebseb> how are snapshots used?
<BUGabundo> I have no doubt 11.x will have it default too
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I still don't master that
<zylogz80> glebihan, that's sad :( means I'll have to use a 2.6.33 from a ppa. I was hoping to have a 2.6.35 without need for a ppa. oh well
<BUGabundo> but something like btrfs-snapshot /path
<BUGabundo> or what ever
<BUGabundo> cwillu is my master on that :D
<BUGabundo> <3
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: yeah at the  moment, I guess btrfs is ok, but really for those that know what  they are doing properly with it, and thats not me
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: its one of those things: I don't care... its too low level for me
<BUGabundo> just want it to work and not bother
<BUGabundo> which I've been doing
<BUGabundo> its fast, _stable_ and it just works
<BUGabundo> don't care
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: I mean in vm I did it, but that was just vm,  and did the seperate /boot and btrfs /,  but soon I want to put 10.10 on real hardware for a bit, and so I am thinking should I bother with btrfs or just do Ext4, I mean I am probably then going to end up replaceing 10.10  around November 2nd anyway with Fedora 14,  or I might end up putting PC Linux OS on for a bit, don't know yet
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo:  currently wiating for another distro to be made as well
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: just go with / ext4 plus 4GBs swap
<BUGabundo> that's it
<BUGabundo> no more partiion schemes
<sebsebseb> nah I got 1GB RAM and I think I got some swap at the moment, but I don't really need swap, and 4GB swap would be to much in my case
<Skaperen> what is the "right" amount of swap space?
<BUGabundo> Skaperen: there's "none"
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: yeah I might not bother with it for 10.10, and then  maybe do it for whatever distro I put on next
<Unksi> Skaperen: i'd say the amount of ram if you wish to be able to hibernate
<BUGabundo> old rule of thumb said 2.5 times the RAM
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: at least as much as your RAM
<penguin42> Skaperen: If you've only got a little RAM then the old story was 2x RAM, if you've got loads then you don't need to go that high
<Unksi> i havent been using swap at all with systems that have 1gb of ram or more
<Ian_corne> because you can't hibernate otherwise
<BUGabundo> you need at least the same amount of RAM to hibernate, if not using compressiong
<BUGabundo> which we DON'T since , I don't know, FOR EVER
<Skaperen> penguin42: on my big machine (12GB) I have no swap space at all
<BUGabundo> since it support was taken
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: and its not like I need snapshots anyway,  I don't just mess up my install, and if something like that happended, well seperate /home,  installing distros is rather easy as a result
<penguin42> Skaperen: Yeh that's not unreasonable
<BUGabundo> plus you need a bit more space for stuff already in swap
<Skaperen> penguin42: yeah ... it never gets into a swap tizzy
<penguin42> Skaperen: I've got 2GB on this machine with 8GB RAM, very rarely touches it though
<BUGabundo> ofc who ever has more then 4GBs I dougb its usefull to hibernate or make 8GBs swap :S
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: I do a funny thing: btrfs-image and remote backup that
<BUGabundo> its handy
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: from vm  trying, which obvously wasn't really the best way to try a file system, but  from that, I get the impression that,  btrfs for a pshyical install,  in my case,  woudn't really give me much of an advantage if any really over Ext4
<BUGabundo> true
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: of 10.10
<BUGabundo> but make TWO data partitions
<BUGabundo> and give it a go
<BUGabundo> 10.10 is OLD
 * BUGabundo wants 11.x
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Let it have it's day before you call it old!
<Skaperen> penguin42: I figured for what I was doing, 4GB RAM would be enough ... my then desktop had 2GB and rarely touched swap ... I was at first going for 4GB ... and was guessing 2GB to 4GB swap would be plenty ... then figured I'd put the swap in RAM
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: or I just try with the smaller / with btrfs, if  I am able to, and if I run out of space or  whatever, well no big deal, got the seperate /home and other data partition anyway
<sebsebseb> and then can re  do /
<sebsebseb> with Ext4
<Skaperen> so 8GB was enough, but this new machine had triple channel north bridge, so a 3x amount would be faster
<BUGabundo> penguin42: been on 10.10 for 6 months... its old and stale ^Wstable
<sebsebseb> and then when btrfs is more stable in distros,  I can sort out my partition set up a bit better
<Skaperen> BUGabundo: I assume some people are already putting 11.x together by now :)
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh, it's not been particularly stable for me either
<BUGabundo> Skaperen: as soon as toolchain opens, I'm there
<Skaperen> BUGabundo: ah ... that tells me what you are up to doing :)
<sebsebseb> hoepfuly 11.04 will use Gnome 3 by default :)
<sebsebseb> and with Gnome Shell as well
<BUGabundo> penguin42: other then a cranked kernel on 100% cpu and some minor userland bugs in audio, this is stable for me
<BUGabundo> plus old kmail bugs
<Skaperen> BUGabundo: so open up the #ubuntu+2 channel
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, that is a very tricky issue
<BUGabundo> either I paid very little attention to this cycle, or 10.10 has been one of the most stable devel cycles I've been on
 * sebsebseb expects their will be some sort of excuse for not using Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell as default for 11.04
<bjsnider> given that the ubuntnu devbs and fedora/gnome devs are almost in a state of war at this point
<BUGabundo> Skaperen: *this* is #ubuntu+2
<BUGabundo> at least until tonight
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: oh?
<BUGabundo> and we get 1000 crazy users asking: is it out yet
<hifi> is it out yet?
<BUGabundo> and then party at #ubuntu-release-party for killing bunnies
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: got a link or something to confirm that?
 * BUGabundo slaps hifi
<hifi> sorry :<
<hifi> just had to
<BUGabundo> hifi: yes
<LinuxLinks> is what out? :)
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, everything canonical tries to do to improve the linux experience for  regular users is rejected by the gnome devs upstream
<BUGabundo> OH NOES
<BUGabundo> it has began
<BUGabundo> mental note: 283 users
<Skaperen> LinuxLinks: someone is out of the closet?
<LinuxLinks> I thought the cat was out of the bag
<BUGabundo> my bet: 1083 by 10pm GMT+1
<penguin42> BUGabundo: On my 3 main machines I have kernel issues of one type or another
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: they also rejected stuff from Novell,  also most of those patches to Gnome that have been done to Ubuntu,  aren't that nice really,  in a lot of peoples opinions, including my own
<BUGabundo> penguin42: lucky you :P
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: espeasily when features that are meant to be there aren't, when some of that is enabled, and so on.
<sebsebseb> and those changes didn't really fit in properly with Gnome
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, in that case why don't you use fedora instead?
<sebsebseb> hence not being accepted
 * Skaperen hands sebsebseb a hat and a can of red spray paint
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: there have even been people going to the Gnome IRC asking  about those changes.  also yes I do use other distros these days :)  however I still also try Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Fedora isn't Gnome
<sebsebseb> Fedora is Fedora
<bjsnider> fedora is sued by the gnome devs since many or most of them work for redhat
<sebsebseb> and yes Redhat  do Gnome, but they aren't the only ones
<bjsnider> redhat won't have any of those canonical improvements
<bjsnider> well, maybe some of the papercuts stuff, i don't know
<Skaperen> I had been too busy to try the RC and I would have time this weekend, but when I looked at the web site, it said "1 day left" ... so now I have to wait for the 11.x RC
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: most of them aren't really needed, lets take the replaceing of the notifcation area for example,  nothing wrong or that wrong with the Gnome notification area
<bjsnider> there has been a long explanation of what's wrong with it
<bjsnider> and a very correct explanation i might add
<bjsnider> canonical hasn't kept that secret
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: or how about the replacineg of the Gnome  clock, uh why?  the Gnoem clock is fine.  some people think Canonical are sort of forking Gnome, because of this kind of stuff, there is a lot about this on the web, and this isn't really the best place for this discussion
<sebsebseb> persoanlly I have mixed feelings when it comes to most of those changes
<sebsebseb> I see it from the expereinced view piont, but also the newbie
<sebsebseb> I see how a lot of those changes get at people like me, but how they can also be quite good for newbies.
 * Skaperen didn't like moving the "X" button to the left, so he moved it back to the right
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: also like you were saying, people that don't like those changes, can use other distros anyway
<Skaperen> choice ... change it yourself ... use another distro ... or use that OS from ... no scratch that last one
<bjsnider> yeah well, regardless of how it ends up, i don't like to see canonical and gnome in such a state of conflict
<Skaperen> and there is kubuntu
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: and that was, because of a feature in 10.10 that was meant to be on the right, the windicators, however  no now that won't be in 10.10, because the Gnome feature that was needed, wasn't ready.  Maybe Mark knew all along that it may not be ready.
<sebsebseb> also apparently something to do with Unity why they are on the left as well,  ok sure in 10.10, but  that doesn't apply to 10.04
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: personally I think Kubuntu is a bit pointless really, because of other distros that do KDE better
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: indeed
 * Skaperen wishes it was easier to move so he could put it at 71.3 % up from the bottom along the right side :)
<bjsnider> well, if i was going to use kde, i'd use mandriva or suse
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: indeed :)
<sebsebseb> yep those are examples of distros with very nice KDE
<sobczyk> hi, is there a way of troubleshooting non working PA? alsamixer shows everything OK, on panel I can set volume, but there is no sound (Kubuntu)
<sebsebseb> well not used KDE in SUse or maybe I did, but Mandriva yeah
<sobczyk> ok sound indicator disappeared
<BluesKaj> kde is running fine here , bjsnider sebsebseb no glitches yet
<sobczyk> anyone cn help me?
<BluesKaj> mandriva and suse ? you have to be kidding :)
<bjsnider> have you used them?
<penguin42> sobczyk: It's interesting you say that - it has on one of my machines as well
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yes, otherwise I wouldn't make such a comment
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: got to look at things from both sides,  otherwise might be seen as a fan boy by people :D  so heres the other side. So yeah this Gnome patching for Ubuntu,  and not patching that has been done working with them  or at least with them being rather aware of what was going to happen.  Then they basically say to upstream Gnome, here are the patches, take them if you want them.  Well this is basically what I was told by someone who
<sobczyk> since upping to 10.10 only problems I had was PA
<sebsebseb> contributes to Gnome and is an ex Ubuntu user, plus  I have read stuff like this on the web.
<penguin42> sobczyk: Make sure indicator-applet is added to your panel
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: so Ubuntu is starting to do some things, that upstreams are only really meant to do.  Unity is another example of that really.
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: however the whole indicator thing is a great example of this
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Most distros have tended to add some of their own quirks
<sebsebseb> penguin42: right, but Ubuntu is starting to do much more than just some
<sobczyk> I'm going to try the windows way, restart the machine, if that helps, Ubuntu is doomed
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Yeh, and unfortunately not making it switchable
<sebsebseb> oh BluesKaj I messaged you by mistake there, when I was meant to message bjsnider
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, dunno what you mean ...I'm just commenting that kde runs well on ubuntu ...gnome upstream makes no diff to me .. I prefer the kde look and layout
<sebsebseb> penguin42: bjsnider  Maybe really not the best channel to give this link out in, but ah well. Its a bit old now as well, but it basically explains what Ubuntu are doing, or if not are at least seen as to be doing, by many people in the wider LInux community, as well as some of the Ubuntu users. http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3900296_1/Ubuntu-1010-Alpha-Slouching-Toward-Ubuntu-GNOME.htm
<bazhang> !ot > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<sobczyk> ok, traced part of the PA problem, sound works after 1st login, but I have no sound indicator, if I log-off and login I get the indicator, but that disables the sound
<penguin42> sobczyk: OK, so you have the indicator - is pulseaudio itslef running? ps  -eaf|grep pulse
<BUGabundo> penguin42: http://goo.gl/j40z
<sobczyk> sobczyk   2063     1  2 23:09 ?        00:00:17 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh!
<penguin42> sobczyk: OK, so from the volume thing if you bring up sound preferences what does it show for hardware?
<sobczyk> internal sound analog stereo and rv710/730 digital stereo
<penguin42> sobczyk: OK
<penguin42> sobczyk: And if you go to the output tab which one is selected?
<sobczyk> penguin42: KDE does not have output tab, but you gave me idea, I think it selects the HDMI output by default
<penguin42> sobczyk: Ah sorry, didn't realise you are in KDE - I don't know the equivalent stuff in there
<ayush1> What is the exact time 10.10 is going to be available? Does anyone know?
<sebsebseb> ayush1: probably in about 22 hours from now
<sobczyk> I have to figure out how to set the default
<vbgunz_> Kuba: I've always had the issue of suspending and seeing an underscore during hibernation. did you figure it out? incredibly I am looking for a solution too
<sebsebseb> ayush1: you can join #ubuntu-release-party  wilst you wait, and tommorow it will be announced in #ubuntu-release-announce
<Kuba> vbgunz_: Are You on eee? ;)
<vbgunz_> Kuba: eee? asus eee pc? I have an asus motherboard but not the eee
<vbgunz_> Kuba: why, is this an asus thing?
<stahlstift> Anyone found a link für 10.10 netbook? :D
<ItsYou> xD anyone found a link für :)
<stahlstift> ItsYou: 10.10 netbook final ;)
<Kuba> vbgunz_: well, I'm using asus eee pc
<Kuba> stahlstift:there is no final ;<
<stahlstift> Kuba: wh0t?
<vbgunz_> Kuba: I've been trying to make hibernation as verbose as possible and have always hit a brick wall for as long as I remember. the latest kernels are showing a resume screen that looks great but going down, I always get the blinking underscore and it sucks
<vbgunz_> I have so far been unable to find any solutions for a more verbose hibernation screen
<Kuba> hmmm
<Ian_corne> stahlstift: it's the 9th
<Ian_corne> 10.10 is scheduled to release on 10th
<mistere3571> If I've installed 10.10 RC 1 will I be able to upgrade it to the final release version without re-installing?
<Daekdroom> mistere3571, yes
<stahlstift> Ian_corne: I know. It´s a kind of "hobby" to find a mirror which got the final release public a day for launch :)
<mistere3571> Daekdroom: great!  thanks.
<xenogia> Damn Australian Time, it is already the 10th of the 10th here.. Hahaha
<fagan> lol
<charlie-tca> Always UTC time...
<phil42> is Maverick ready?
<fagan> its always the date that it is over in the uk
<fagan> so its not
<fagan> its tomorrow
<charlie-tca> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<xenogia> hahaha
<fagan> charlie-tca: why did you have to show them the command
<charlie-tca> why not?
<fagan> thats just opening a can of worms
<fagan> :P
<stahlstift> YEAH!
<stahlstift> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<stahlstift> See thats what fagan taling about
<stahlstift> :D
<charlie-tca> Please don't abuse the bot
<fagan> yep
<PhotoJim> it'll be an hour behind the UK won't it?  UK is still on summer time.
<Unksi> yep
<fagan> back around hardy the bot used to say "if you ask !isitout then mark pushes the release back an hour"
<Unksi> :D
<Unksi> i wouldnt think it would be out even by now if it was for that ;)
<phil42> i didn't ask if it is out, i asked if it is ready
<Daekdroom> Depends on how you define ready.
<PhotoJim> I've got the testing version on a spare laptop... I don't imagine it would be fatal to upgrade a production system to the testing version so close to launch.
<Daekdroom> If it's finalized, yes, it is, if every mirror has it already, I doubt it..
<fagan> well its not an LTS so there will be a few bugs
<fagan> but other than that its good and stable
<PhotoJim> I'm leaving my server on LTS.  that's what LTS is for.
<fagan> long term support
<fagan> thats what its for :P
<PhotoJim> for systems where you value stability over bleeding edge-ness :)
<PhotoJim> upgrade them only every two years, essentially.  except for bug fixes and security updates.
<fagan> well the normal releases are far from bleeding edge but we work hard on the LTS releases to make them just that bit more stable
<PhotoJim> compared to Debian, the normal releases are pretty bleeding edge ;)
<fagan> well most people I know that use debain are on testing or unstable
<Daekdroom> fagan, I don't think LTS is that stable once it's released.
<fagan> I dont know anyone myself that uses debian stable
<Daekdroom> Didn't it use a beta version of Firefox a few times?
<fagan> Daekdroom: that was hardy
<Daekdroom> Lucid didn't use a beta 3.5?
<fagan> but the release of the final version of firefox was a week or so after release so it didnt matter much
<Daekdroom> Well, indeed.
<itsonlyme> I have a usb problem that I've never seen before.  My USB drives didn't auto-mount so I checked a few things. lsusb shows the internal hub, but dmesg doesn't log anything when I plug or unplug a device.    Anyone know what the problem is?
<Daekdroom> and it's much better having a beta browser for a week than an obsolete browser for years.
<thiebaude> unity sure looks sweet on this 10.10 desktop :)
<fagan> thiebaude: well the old netbook interface worked fine on the desktop too
<fagan> :)
<thiebaude> yes indeed
<BluesKaj> noticed medibuntu repos isn't maverick ready
<xenogia> I'm tempted to try out the RC before release date but is there really any point?
<xenogia> It is only one day.. haha
<Friar> I get an error when I do sudo apt-get update  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RyEnhgEQ
<mthorn> My playstation->usb adaptor that was working on lucid no longer seems to work in Maverick.
<mthorn> if I tail -f /dev/input/js0, there's no response whatsoever when I press on buttons
<mthorn> is there a simple package that I'm missing? What's the best way to debug this?
<mthorn> the device DOES show up when I run lsusb
<xenogia> Friar: Seems the mediubuntu is having some GPG key issues
<xenogia> I'd give it a bit
<itsonlyme> mthorn,  I have the same problem
<xenogia> I'd heard in the grapevine that your not the only person have the same problem
<xenogia> itsonlyme just proved that.. haha
<Friar> xenogia, thanks....is it still being updated when I do that?
<mthorn> hm. And I take it no one's found a solution? :/
<xenogia> usually it is
<itsonlyme> I'm on a vaio though
<xenogia> i'd give it an hour or so, should be back to normal
<xenogia> I always find on release date launchpad gets hard to even connect to get keys for PPAs.. haha
<xenogia> I always end up using an alternative
<Friar> xenogia, how do you do that? I have been having this problem for a week now.
<xenogia> Friar: Give me a sec I'll get an alternative place for you
<xenogia> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/what-to-do-when-keyserverubuntucom-is.html
<xenogia> tada
<electro> How do you get the nvidia driver to work in xorg 1.9 ?
<Kuba> ikonia: the last log row is: Oct  9 17:16:22 wee kernel: [  241.276341] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
<lapion> !seen axion
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Ken8521> @seen axion
<sslither2010> does anyone know if 10.10 will fully support the glass effect's
<Ken8521> hmm, nope, doesn't work her.
<Ken8521> sslither2010, you mean like compiz?
<sslither2010> yes like compiz that olny partially work's in 10.04
<bdogg> hello?
<ayush1> olleh
<bdogg> can someone help me out with a keyring thing on ubuntu
<ayush1> bdogg: keyring thing?
<bdogg> or sorry, password
<bdogg> i have ubuntu set to auto-login
<Ken8521> and it asks for your keyring?
<bdogg> but it gets really annoying because a pop-up asking for my password comes out
<Ken8521> bdogg: are you on 10.10?
<bdogg> i wouldn't mind if it didnt show up 3 times
<bdogg> after i enter my password
<bdogg> yes im on maverick
<Ken8521> bdogg: go to syste/admin/passwords and encryption keys
<bdogg> okay there
<Ken8521> *I believe.. there's somethng there you have to delete
<Ken8521> i just can't remember what
<Ken8521> i don't auto-login
<bdogg> hmm
<bdogg> well ill poke around
<Ken8521> bdogg: hang on a sec
<bdogg> k
<Ken8521> i can't remember if i leftm y PC on or not if i did, i'll vnc into it and look at my settings(my PC auto log in)
<bdogg> okay
<Ken8521> bdogg: under sys/pref/passwords and encryption keys
<porter1> Is anyone else having pulseaudio slowness causing audio to be extremely choppy? Using Lucid's last kernel, I don't have the choppiness like in 2.6.35-22
<bdogg> yes
<Ken8521> on the passwords tab, what do you have there?
<Kuba> I'm having problems with installing eeepc-acpi-scripts; eeepc-acpi-scripts: Depends: acpi-support-base which is a virtual package.
<bdogg> um lots of things
<bdogg> but there are only 2 that use the password
<bdogg> that i have to type in
<Ken8521> ok...
<bdogg> account: idle/irc/brian0; param: param-password
<Ken8521> hm, i dn't have all that
<Ken8521> i assume brian0 is your username?
<bdogg> and account: gabble/jabber/b34tls4ever_40chat_2efacebook_2ecom0; param: param-password
<bdogg> my username is just brian
<Ken8521> hmm, not sure man.
<bjsnider> electro, they already do work, except nvidia-96
<Ken8521> it could be any of those options, but you need to find which one is calling that up to start, and delete it(that's what i did)
<Ken8521> so now, it starts automatically
<bdogg> well im guessing the second password account i typed in is the MEmenu
<bdogg> because it says facebook
<Ken8521> bdogg: is it making you enter the keyring to sign on to your network, and that is the issue?
<bdogg> no its just that it ubuntu logs in
<bdogg> and then a prompts me for my password in a window
<bdogg> but it does it multiple times
<Ken8521> hmm
<glebihan> bdogg: it may because the passwords are stored in different keyrings, and you have to unlock all of them
<bdogg> so is the password entry manditory then?
<Ken8521> glebihan: thats exactly what i was thinking
<Ken8521> only thing i have in keyring, is vino, thats it.
<bdogg> how can i fix it?
<Cojage> is it ready?
<Cojage> for tomorrow?
<Cojage> or will get delayed lol
<glebihan> bdogg: if my idea is right, I don't think there's anything you can do
<bdogg> yes your idea is right
<bdogg> well thinks for your insight
<bdogg> at least now i know why
<Ken8521> that's kind fo a douchebag exit message
<Cojage> lol
<Cojage> so will 10.10 final be released tomorrow
<androidbruce|lap> Cojage, hooray
<glebihan> Cojage: it should be, Ubuntu releases are usually on time
<Cojage> Orly
<Assid> its out tomorrow right?
<Cojage> well yeah i guess
<glebihan> Assid: yes
<Assid> wheres the mirror managers
<Assid> i wanna talk about a mirror
<Cojage> they are busy fixing pulseaudio
<Cojage> or are they?
<Assid> or a few :D
<Kuba> Is any script from /etc/acpi called when I issue "suspend" from the main ubuntu menu? Or are those only for button press?
<penguin42> Kuba: I think everything in there is based off events like button presses or plugging AC in happens
<yofel> Kuba: if you want to get a script executed before suspend, see /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Kuba> yofel: the problem is, my suspend doens't work -._
<Kuba> :(
<yofel> Kuba: it fails on suspend or on resume?
<Kuba> on suspend: balck screen with underscore as the only character appearing
<yofel> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume#Debugging%20Suspend might help with debugging
<Kuba> yofel: oh thanks, I will try it
<vbgunz_> where has the qdbusviewer gone in maverick?
<vbgunz_> I see I need qt4-dev-tools
<Ken8521> looks like its gone
<Kuba> yofel: Coud You take a lokk at it? http://kuba.dziwki.edu.pl/up/pm-suspend.png please
<Kuba> Or anyone cold take a look at my suspend-related problem?
<andrr> I tried to load the 2.6.35 kernel, but an error which ended in "kerneal_thread_helper <some numbers>" was rendered.However, I can load the 2.6.32 kernel.I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<stahlstift> hm if I follow the iso to usb manual on ubuntu.com, I can´t boot from the usb stick on my netbook
<stahlstift> weird
<vbgunz> Kuba, you finally got a verbose hibernation on shutdown?
<penguin42> stahlstift: What happens?
<stahlstift> The netbook tries to boot from the usb stick and then showing the normal grub
<stahlstift> from the internal hd
<stahlstift> 0:    Ubuntu-Netbook 1   *2.0 GB   disk5  - that looks ok
<stahlstift> also when I mount the USB on the mac there are data
<stahlstift> Something changed with 10.10 ?
<stahlstift> I followed the manual from 10.4 with the 10.10 rc1
<penguin42> I know there were earlier problems with creating USB boot images, but I don't think either failed to make something that tried to boot
<stahlstift> I followed the steps… hdiutil to convert the iso to an img
<stahlstift> unmounting with diskutils, dd with bs=1m
<stahlstift> and ejecting...
<stahlstift> well not much options to do something wrong ;)
<Kuba> vbgunz: indeed
<atheotsky> is it out ?
<Kuba> vbgunz: just run "pm-suspend" from terminal
<stahlstift> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Kuba> however I know what my problem is
<Kuba> Does ubuntu 10.10 have any problems with usb 3.0?
<Ken8521> !noitsnot
<Kuba> Ken8521: no? :)
<Ken8521> lol
<PhotoJim> if it's 0000 UTC, it's out.  if it isn't 0000 UTC, it's not out :)
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<penguin42> Kuba: I suspect that there aren't many who have tried it on 3
<Kuba> penguin42: so here I am, having troubles with it ;p
<Kuba> hrhr
<penguin42> Kuba: So to answer the question I would say, yes, someone has problems with USB 3 - you!
<penguin42> Kuba: What problems?
<Kuba> penguin42: suspend isn't working
<Kuba> but that might be hardware/bios problem, not ubuntu's
<penguin42> Kuba: What makes you think it's USB3 related?
<magicianlord> has the iso been fixed yet?
<duffydack> no updates today... could I  have 'final' installed
<Kuba> well, I disabled usb 3.0 and it autmagically started to suspend, penguin42
<magicianlord> it still hangs at syslinux with usb creator.
<penguin42> Kuba: OK, that's a fair argument
<Kuba> penguin42: I'm going to turn it on, and post here /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<Guest83871> The final stable version will be released on October 10, 2010.
<penguin42> Kuba: I've not noticed any bugs (I look through the bug lists a bit but not too hard) specifically about it
<Guest83871> what  time zone? :)
<penguin42> magicianlord: What did you create the image with? Which usb creator?
<magicianlord> fedora usb creator, unetbootin, image creator, and the usb creator on the iso itself
<PhotoJim> Guest83871: UTC
<magicianlord> neither work
<magicianlord> cannot boot  from flashdrive
<duffydack> http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html this is what I use for all my usb installs
<trism> Guest83871: it is unlikely to be for more than 24 hours from now, there is no specific timezone for release, as long as it is October 10th somewhere
<magicianlord> it drives me MEOW-mad!
<trism> Guest83871: judging from past releases
<penguin42> magicianlord: Interesting, you woul dhope the one on the CD would work; if you have the option of not allowing persistent data on the drive I'd say that's a good bet - there used to be problems with that; if you are creating images from Lucid you need a usb-creator in Lucid-updates
<magicianlord> do you believe that incompetent individuals surround themselves with connection with others moreso than competent ones, in order to simply survive?
<charlie-tca> trism: specific timezone is always UTC
<trism> charlie-tca: that is not true
<magicianlord> penguin42: no persistance. still didnt work
<trism> charlie-tca: the time varies every release
<penguin42> magicianlord: Hmm not sure what to suggest, you say it hangs, any errors?
<charlie-tca> yes it is. It will be released 10.10.10 UTC time
<magicianlord> it hands on bootup at the syslinux white lin
<trism> charlie-tca: I find that very unlikely
<magicianlord> hangs
<devunt> Today is October 10th!
<magicianlord> tomorrow
<charlie-tca> It will not necessarily be released on 10.10.10 anywhere local time
<Guest83871> devunt: from japan? :>
<stahlstift> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ubuntu.img Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-rc-netbook-i386.iso  && sudo dd if=ubuntu.img.dmg of=/dev/disk5 bs=1m
<stahlstift> not bootable...
<devunt> from seoul, s. korea
<stahlstift> checkum from the iso is correct
<charlie-tca> it is still October 9 UTC
<Guest83871> sure ;)
<magicianlord> why dont they fix this?
<magicianlord> the basic iso should at least boot
<devunt> It October 10 2:00 am KST
<atheotsky> i think ubuntu was out, but they have yet to provide download links
<magicianlord> that's a primary quality check
<magicianlord> atheotsky: where is hte link
<penguin42> magicianlord: It seems to for most people
<Guest83871> in secret place ;)
<Guest83871> in NYC ;P
<magicianlord> penguin42: it boots off cd, but not the usb creator
<magicianlord> at least the one from windwos
<atheotsky> serveral versions earlier, i got download links 1 or 2 day before it was officially out
<stahlstift> magicianlord: you also can´t install it from usb?
<magicianlord> stahlstift: cant boot
<magicianlord> hangs at syslinux line
<stahlstift> magicianlord: then you coming farer then I come ;)
<atheotsky> magicianlord: i dont know actually :)
<penguin42> Kuba: There is a mechanism to blacklist certain modules for suspend/hibernate - never tried it, but you might be able to do that to the module that does USB3
<atheotsky> because no one gave me the download link this time
<Guest83871> beer for person who find url with final rel ;)
<penguin42> magicianlord: So the two I've seen mentioned are the stuff with persistent data and an incompatibility between earlier iamge writers and the new syslinux, but that's just from watching release notes etc
<magicianlord> like i said, who is in charge of quality checking the isos at canonical
<stahlstift> 2 beer!
<magicianlord> is that person/s in this chat?
<penguin42> magicianlord: I doubt it
<penguin42> (I don't know who it is)
<atheotsky> penguin42: me too
<magicianlord> well, they need to have a better QC process
<Ken8521> magicianlord: what do you mean?
<magicianlord> what
<penguin42> magicianlord: What hardware are you trying to boot it on?
<Kuba> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2qVcHcAh Here is my /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<Guest83871> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.iso ?:>
<atheotsky> :-?
<Kuba> penguin42: nothing special...
<atheotsky> let's see
<atheotsky> i'll check that link
<magicianlord> penguin42: netbook
<penguin42> Kuba: I think the xhci is the usb3 but am not sure
<Guest83871> atheotsky: but better links for sources.list for upgrade ;)
<stahlstift> are there already usb3 devices out?
<penguin42> magicianlord: Any particular one?
<penguin42> stahlstift: Yeh
<atheotsky> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<stahlstift> wh0t?
<atheotsky> every one, check that link :)
<stahlstift> I am going to look for some benchmarks ;)
<atheotsky> there's no RC
<magicianlord> penguin42: they're all the same.
<Guest83871> so
<Guest83871> beer for me
<Guest83871> ;]
<penguin42> Kuba: So I think I'd try creating /etc/pm/config.d/10brokenusb3 and in it put something like SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd" and try again
<penguin42> magicianlord: No they aren't, there is quite a wide variety of BIOS, graphics chipsets and general screw ups
<stahlstift> Guest83871: Not really :P It´s just the daily build…
<atheotsky> stahlstift : nope
<penguin42> magicianlord: I have Maverick installed on my Asus eeepc 1001HA from thumbdrive, but it has a problem shutting down - now that's a different problem from you
<Guest83871> stahlstift: a couple of days there were no changes
<atheotsky> daily build had RC after iso file's name
<stahlstift> hm k ;)
<stahlstift> no netbook link? :(
<atheotsky> i wonder if torrent links have a lot of seed
<penguin42> Kuba: Of course that suggestion could break everything and I've never tried it - but hey I'd be interested to know if you survive
<Guest83871> ;<
<ph0x9> in how many hours will release final?
<Guest83871> < 24 ;)
<Ken8521> lmao.. question in ubuntu : which timezone will ubuntu follow(i guess for the time it releases)
<atheotsky> i think i'll wait till ubuntu.com announce it
<Kuba> penguin42: well, it does NOT work :(
<ph0x9> samoa time again?
<ph0x9> :)
<stahlstift> Guest83871: What about daily netbook? :D
<Ken8521> i guess...lol
<magicianlord> penguin42: the usb creator from fedora does not properly boot the netbook remix
<Guest83871> stahlstift: i dont know, but new UI for netbook is poor
<ph0x9> i wish the next ubuntu will be released japan time
<ph0x9> :))
<magicianlord> it's poor?
<yofel> stahlstift: that's in a different directory http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<atheotsky> penguin42: try unetbootin, it's cool
<stahlstift> yofel: Cool Thanks!
<penguin42> magicianlord: I can believe there might be problems with usb creators from different distros might break it - I think maverick is using a very new syslinux and gets confused by some old usb creators; but I don't know the details
<magicianlord> penguin42: ok. the one in the iso didnt work either though
<penguin42> magicianlord: Yeh that sucks; although given how many things don't work for you, I wonder whether the problem is actually something more about booting from usb thumb drives on your machine
<penguin42> Kuba: Hmm that fix doesn't ?
<Assid> man.. ubuntui goes slow on my dell d600
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<magicianlord> penguin42: no
<tankdriver> How do I add shortcuts in left panel in Netbook Editon?
<magicianlord> why doesn't canonical just make the iso bootable with a straight disk imager
<Kuba> penguin42: yeah, config.d solution doesn't work; and `sudo modprobe -r xhci-hcd` works
<magicianlord> take the arch linux iso for example
<penguin42> Kuba: Well make sure it's bug reported - the fact that modprobe -r xhci-hcd works is a great pointer to the problem
<prodigy> magicianload, iirc, arch linux's install cd  doesn't be adapted as a livecd, unlike ubuntu/mint
<Kuba> penguin42: would it be reasonable to temporary create /etc/sleep.d/10_brokenusb3 with `modprobe`/`modprobe -r` ?
 * Assid needs a faster ubuntu... on his dell d600
<penguin42> Kuba: It sounds worth a try, I'm surprised that adding to SUSPEND_MODULES doesn't work - can you give me the exact line you tried in config.d ?
 * prodigy 's live usbkey ubuntu is running fast like a ghost
<Assid> is mnaverick any quicker than previous releases?
<penguin42> Assid: Not that I've noticed
<prodigy> is libreoffice in the repos of maverick?
<mohraibat> for me the rc is running pretty fast on a pentium 3
<Ken8521> prodigy: i don't think so.. not yet
<tensorpudding> Assid: it's not slower that i can tell
<mohraibat> i use it as a test
<milaz> hi all!
<penguin42> milaz: Hi!
<prodigy> maverick will be released in several hours
<milaz> please, i need help, or after reboot i won't be able to boot at all :(
<penguin42> milaz: Explain your problem?
<milaz> I just updated rc of ubuntu, and grup-pc package with it
<milaz> it tells me that update of this package failed.
<Assid> my d600 runs slow as hell on this
<Assid> well any os
<milaz> if i do something like this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<penguin42> Assid: Everything or just some stuff?
<Assid> everything
<prodigy> Assid: it is possible. ubuntu needs more power to run
<milaz> then it reports "Segmentation fault", then "Generating grub.cfg ...", segmentation fault, and so on
<penguin42> milaz: Eek it shouldn't do that
<Assid> prodigy: im thinking of moving that to chrome os or so
<penguin42> milaz: What's your configuration, what did you update from? What discs have you got?
<Assid> is kubuntu any quicker with kde?
<prodigy> Assid: pclinux(i686) is a better choice for your case
<milaz> Right. I believe when I installed it from USB stick, it offered me to put a boot loader into /dev/sda
<milaz> I didn't suspect anything, and agreed
<prodigy> Assid: i have tried it. it's big but it's fast
<tensorpudding> Assid: You could try running a netbook system like Ubuntu Netbook Remix, maybe
<BluesKaj> milaz, I have to ask did you do , sudo update-grub ?
<penguin42> milaz: OK, so it's a clean install?
<milaz> In fact, when ubuntu is loaded, /dev/sda is my hard drive
<Assid> prodigy: pclinux?
<Ken8521> Assid: i personally think KDE sucks no matter the distroy
<milaz> well, not already, I updated it several times
<prodigy> Assid: a mandriva fork
<milaz> I believe previous update also included grub
<penguin42> milaz: I've not seen update-grub seg before
<Assid> prodigy: how would it matter sine the packages etc are the same no matter what distro
<Ken8521> pclinuxOS?  how anyone could suggest that, over Ubuntu, needs their head examined
<penguin42> milaz: Does it say anything before it seg faults? Do you have a separate /boot ? Do you have other OSs installed?
<tensorpudding> Assid: How much RAM does your machine have?
<Assid> 768
<Ken8521> w/ that amount of ram, i would not run KDE.. .run Gnome.
<Ken8521> to much bloat on KDE.
<stahlstift> hm
<prodigy> i won't choose lxde under any situation
<stahlstift> no can´t manage to get a bootable usb drive with the manuel on ubuntu.com on my mac
<Ken8521> i actually had Gnome running on a laptop w/ a 1ghz processor and 768mb of ram, and it ran fine.
<magicianlord> who has screenshots of their desktop
<tensorpudding> 768 MB isn't that bad at all
<prodigy> in old good days, 1ghz with 768m of ram was the magic machine for gentoo
<Ken8521> tensorpudding: for kde4 it is... i have 2gigs of ram, and it drags on my machine
<Ken8521> magicianlord: hang on a sec, i'll show you mine
<Assid> yeah.. but its slow as hell on this
<Ken8521> Assid: what is?
<Assid> dell d600
<Assid> i think 1.4ghz
<milaz> penguin42: http://pastebin.ca/1958246
<tensorpudding> it depends on the applications you run
<tensorpudding> that's a Pentium M laptop I think
<prodigy> p-m is not bad
<tensorpudding> i had a lot of annoyance with running firefox on that much ram
<Assid> yep
<Assid> i just run chrome now
<tensorpudding> it got mitigated a good bit when i switched to chrome
<milaz> I have a lot of previous versions of ubuntu installed, but I afraid it did something bad with MBR
<Assid> so what should i load on this?
<Ken8521> magicianlord: this is y desktop, dual montiros, ubuntu host, XP guest.. my laptop.. it looks exactly like my ubuntu desktop in this screen shot...  http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=ubuntuxp.jpg
<penguin42> milez: Well even if it is a bad MBR you can always boot off the thumb you used to install
<magicianlord> ok, hold on
<Assid> to be honest its just sitting around
<Assid> i want my mom to start using a pc
<Assid> i got her that chinese pad.. but i gave it in at work
<penguin42> milez: Can you run /bin/sh -x /usr/sbin/update-grub -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ken8521> chineese pad>
<penguin42> milez: It should give a lot of output, but should show what the program that's actually segfaulting is
<prodigy> google bugs you even you are using ff. so, i won't trust chrome
<Ken8521> ?
<Kuba> penguin42: well, I did exactly what you said: /etc/pm/config.d/10_something with SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd"
<Assid> prodigy: lxde ?
<prodigy> Assid: i will take xfce
<penguin42> Kuba: Hmm it's probably worth mentioning that doesn't work in your bug report, I would have expected it to
<Ken8521> xfce isn't that much lighter than Gnome.
<Assid> hows pclinux any quicker than ubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> lubuntu probably uses less resources, but if you run intensive applications it won't make a huge difference
<Ken8521> Assid: it's not.. thats why i was surprised someone suggested it... it's actually not near as user friendly IMO.
<Ken8521> Assid: what does this machine need to do?
<prodigy> Assid, because pclos is compiled with i686
<Kuba> penguin42: oh, now it worked
<prodigy> Assid, pclos is much faster even in a vm
<Assid> realistically .. chat/email/facebook :D
<milaz> penguin42: it still segfaults. http://pastebin.ca/1958249
<Kuba> penguin42: should it be +x chmoded? the config.d/* file?
<Assid> prodigy: really?
<prodigy> Assid, i said, i have tested
<Assid> prodigy: how much quicker can i look for it to be ?
<Ken8521> Assid: really, any OS will do that...
<prodigy> Assid, at least, the botting time is less
<tensorpudding> it probably runs fewer things at boot
<magicianlord> cool man
<Assid> Ken8521: i know.. id rather not had windows tho.. then i gotta load an antivirus.. which is gonna sucj more resources
<prodigy> Assid, to see is to believe
<magicianlord> are you running debian with xfce?
<Ken8521> my experience w/ PcLinuxOS is exactly opposite, not to mention hardware recognition is not near the level of Ubuntu
<Ken8521> Assid: i would look at lubuntu
<magicianlord> check it out
<Ken8521> if you're that worried about it, but i think Gnome would work fine
<magicianlord> i'm gonna upload my shot
<milaz> penguin42: probably it still wants to put MBR to my USB flash?
<tensorpudding> do you have broadcom wifi?
<prodigy> the ubuntu's forte is that ubuntu supports the lastest hardware
<prodigy> so, i choose when i get a new toy
<tensorpudding> it's not fun to switch distros to something that doesn't easily support those proprietary drivers
<Ken8521> I used PcLinuxOS for about 4mo(actually the first linux distro I got to work 100%)... after that, I tried Fedora 4, and realized how bad PcLinuxOS sucked.. stayed w/ fedora till 5, then jumped to ubuntu at 6.06
<milaz> penguin42: it looks like this
<milaz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<milaz> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB_2.0_Flash_Disk_00070308825DD7E6A853-0:0'.
<Assid> my problem with running linux on my desktop is i mainly use xbmc .. and compiz +xbmc = bad
<Ken8521> Assid: have you looked at Lubuntu
<Ken8521> ?
<milaz> Maybe there's a place where I can tell grub to use /dev/sda instead?
<Assid> so my main desktop is w7
<Assid> Ken8521: checking
<Ken8521> Assid: you could install lubuntu, add what she needs, remove crap she doesn't and thats that...
<prodigy> Assid: win7 can do everything linux can do
<BUGabundo> bbl guys
<Assid> prodigy: i know.. thats why its on my desktop
<magicianlord> Ken8521: http://imagebin.org/117762
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<magicianlord> why you lyin, ubottu
<magicianlord> lol
<Ken8521> magicianlord: not bad, not my style, not bad though.. now you want to se an awful one?  the other day, i remote desktop'd this computer to help them w/ a problem.. i've never saw a desktop that looked this awful, i actually took a screenshot and uploaded it. http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=wtf.jpg
<mohraibat> lol
<Assid> Ken8521: yeah will check it out
<Ken8521> Assid: like i said, just for ease of use, etc..(since you said she's never used a computer) i would stick w/ one of the *buntu's... especially if you'll be expected to install software, etc.. it's a system you are familiar w/... if you can't use it or are not familiar with it, it's going to do her little good.
<Ken8521> because from the sounds of it, she won't know ho to use it either
<tensorpudding> Windows can't do everything Linux can do.
<Assid> yeah
<magicianlord> Ken8521: it's arch/openbox, with tint2 and conky running along the bottom. i used to have conky at the top and tint all the way acrossthe bottom, but for a netbook with 600 horizontal pixels, i just iminimized space last night
<Ken8521> magicianlord: yeah, i actually like openbox on really old stuff.
<magicianlord> the backgrounds is new
<penguin42> milaz: You see the line where it says exec grub-mkconfig in that output ? can you run that line but instead of starting with exec start it with  sudo /bin/sh -x
<penguin42> kuba: I didn't think it needed +x but wasn't too sure
<magicianlord> the theme is statler-shiki, pulled from the crunchbang alpha2 iso
<Assid> tomorrow i plan to blow up 1tb bandwith
<Assid> at the very least
<Ken8521> magicianlord: i've not looked at the new crunchbang iso... but i've always liked crunchbang
<Ken8521> Assid: do you have any experience w/ Ubuntu?
<Assid> err yes.... enough :D
<Ken8521> ok
<Assid> i just stopped using it cause i preferred w7
<zeltak> hi how can i tell if i got pulse installed in the upgrade fron lucid to maverick (kubuntu)
<magicianlord> Ken8521: it's cool. i started on crunchbang 9.04, then tried archbang, and now i simply recreate a clean install using the arch iso  that uses components of them, more mimimalistically though.
<yofel> zeltak: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<Ken8521> Assid: i find that crazy, but OK>> :)
<Kuba> penguin42: hmm, it doesn't need +x; i must have mistyped it previously
<Assid> Ken8521: linux packages need to learn to play nice with each other
<magicianlord> Ken8521: the background you saw is from win7, heh. i have two monochrome backgrounds that i prefer mostly, just went for this last night
<penguin42> Kuba: Ah cool
<magicianlord> it's a bambu forest and an artistic bird sitting on a tree.
<Ken8521> magicianlord: it's not bad.. did you see that other one i posted, on th machine I VNC'd... it was awful, not sure how they use it
<zeltak> yofel: i get this: pulseaudio:
<zeltak>   Installed: (none)
<zeltak> i assume that means the install didnt do it
<yofel> zeltak: then it's not installed currently, do you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed?
<Kuba> penguin42: Than You very uch for helping me out; seems like i need to file a bug report, never done that before ;/
<prodigy> my pulseaudio is working like a charm
<robotti^> when next ubuntu will be released?
<robotti^> :)
<zeltak> yofel: sure i only dist-upgraded from kubuntu lucid
<penguin42> Kuba: Well it'll be a great bug - it says >>that<< module is broken
<prodigy> robotti^: it should be 11.04
<robotti^> prodigy: no! I mean ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> Ken8521: the xp one? yes
<yofel> zeltak: hm, kubuntu-desktop recommends pulseaudio, so as long as installing recommended packages isn't turned off it should have installed it
<robotti^> prodigy: I am using 10.04
<prodigy> everybody is
<Ken8521> magicianlord: no.. that was actually my machine w/ XP as a guest OS.
<zeltak> hey thats wierd i apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop and it says none
<zeltak> yofel: how is that possible
<robotti^> how to update 10.04 to 10.10
<prodigy> robotti^: it's not wise
<Ken8521> !upgrade | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yofel> zeltak: maybe it got removed by a dependency conflict? only update-manager makes sure the meta-packages don't get removed, dist-upgrade doesn't handle them in any special way
<zeltak> hmmm so what do you suggest i do now?
<Ken8521> magicianlord: this one.. http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=wtf.jpg
<Kuba> vbgunz: my problem was caused by the usb 3.0 module xhci_hcd
<penguin42> Kuba: When you file it please tell us the bug number
<zeltak> yofel: should i apt-get kubntu desktop?
<yofel> zeltak: btw, are you running netbook? you should have either kubuntu-desktop or -netbook installed though, if it's missing install it
<prodigy> Kuba: too many interrupts in the powertop?
<zeltak> laoptop (so desktop version) so if its missing i should apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> right
<prodigy> Kuba: my usb 3.0 is fast like a ghost
<Kuba> prodigy: I do't have any usb 3.0 capable device ;p
<prodigy> Kuba: usb 3.0 and sata 3.0 can boost your old 2.0 devices
<[tla]> Hi.  I have an issue with Maverick not muting the speakers when I plug in headphones.  /proc/asound/card0/codec#* lists the Codecs as: Realtek ALC262 and LSI Si3054. Tried adding "options snd-hda-intel model=hp" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but no improvement.  Laptop is Toshiba Satellite Pro A120.  Any ideas?
<Kuba> prodigy: and tbh, I don't know what You meant by Your first post, about the powertop ;d
<Kuba> penguin42: Okay, when I learn how to file it ;d
<prodigy> ...
<penguin42> Kuba: Run   ubuntu-bug linux
<milaz> penguin42: sorry, my internet connection failed
<milaz> prnguin42: here it is: http://pastebin.ca/1958261
<magicianlord> Ken8521: what's with the blue hearts background? heh
<Ken8521> magicianlord: i dunno..lol
<Ken8521> weird folks i guess
<magicianlord> lol
<penguin42> milaz: That's odd, one or more of the scripts in /etc/grub.d is itself causing it to seg fault - if you do dmesg are there any errors at the end of it?
<milaz> penguin42: yes, [ 4459.336809] grub-probe[15004]: segfault at 0 ip 004c015a sp bf9615ac error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[44c000+157000]
<penguin42> milaz: That shouldn't happen!
<milaz> I actually tracked with sh -x 30_os-prober script, and found that offending program is grub-probe
<milaz> sudo /usr/sbin/grub-probe --device /dev/sda6 --target=drive
<milaz> Segmentation fault
<penguin42> milaz: Want to add a -v to that ?
<penguin42> milaz: Is there anything odd about your disk setup or installations?
<Mathuin> Not to be neurotic, but what *time* tomorrow is the release?
<penguin42> Mathuin: We don't know
<davidc3> Around ten, but I don't know which timezone ;)
<Mathuin> Very nice, davidc3 :-)
<Mathuin> I just finished backing up the three systems I'm going to upgrade, so I'm sorta chomping at the bit.
<milaz> penguin42: sorry, my internet connection again failed :(
<milaz> here's a tail of my dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1958272
<milaz> aha, -v gives this: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: info: cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'
<ChogyDan> Mathuin: folks will be asking all day tomorrow, no one will know, and then it will just happen at some point
<Mathuin> "segfault at 0 ip" -- does that indicate a null pointer exception?
<Mathuin> ChogyDan: so my best bet is to just forget about it until nighttime.
<magicianlord> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<magicianlord> oh, come on, ubottu!!!!
<magicianlord> (lol)
 * Mathuin thanks ubottu for its blunt but honest approach.
<penguin42> milaz: I'm going to get food now; You could try manually creating a device.map or maybe trying to figure out what it doesn't like about your system
<magicianlord> what time is the iso out?
<magicianlord> 12 EST?
<milaz> penguin42: thank you very much
<milaz> I'll read now about device.map and will create it if I figure out :)
<Kuba> penguin42: #657410 is it okay?
<Kuba> #657410
<Kuba> no bot response? :P
<ChogyDan> bug 657410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657410 in linux (Ubuntu) "xhci_hcd breaks the suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657410
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  there is no set time...
<Kuba> ChogyDan: :)
<magicianlord> there is no set time...
<magicianlord> wut a g
<donniezazen> hi
<yofel> magicianlord: the release isos are being tested currently, once all tests have been finished and no grave issues found it will be released
<yofel> the time when that is depends on the time and amount of iso testers
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if my TERM type will stop getting set to be 'dumb' :)
<mohraibat> yofel, so lets say they do grave issues then what ???
<yofel> mohraibat: they'll probably send a message that the release will be delayed? doesn't happen usually, but they have the option to do that
<mohraibat> ahhh
<Mathuin> yofel: thanks for the update.
<magicianlord> yofel: thanks. hope they work with usb creator
<mohraibat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<prodigy> just jerk it off
<androidbruce> lol @ !isitout
<Dr_Willis> Id rather have them wait.. then release it with issues...
<magicianlord> is there a place to download the new ubuntu font? also, a local grocery store chain is using the same font on soda bottles.
<androidbruce> Dr_Willis, it's true
<magicianlord> interesting, he?
<androidbruce> magicianlord, pics or GTFO
<yofel> magicianlord: it's installed by default in maverick
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  yes.. i think its even in the topioc..
<Dr_Willis> theres a ubuntu font ppa also i belive
<magicianlord> i'll buy a bottle and scan it
<magicianlord> it's like diet cola
<prodigy> somebody maintains a font server
<androidbruce> magicianlord, cool deal
<prodigy> but i have my own golden elite fonts
<magicianlord> yofel: i'd like to pull the font and use it on another distro
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  thats shouldent be too hard.
<magicianlord> thanks
<trism> magicianlord: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/public-ubuntu-font-family-ppa-for.html
<Dr_Willis> I used the font for some Rummage Sale Signs this weekend.
<tensorpudding> It's not really an impressive font
<tensorpudding> though it's more noticeable than Sans
<prodigy> free fonts have only crappy hinting
<donniezazen> Do you guys think Maverick is resource intensive? My fan kind of runs all the time.
<magicianlord> i need the font family in raw format that can be extracted to another distro. arch in this case
<tensorpudding> my load average is 0.47
<tensorpudding> so i'm thinking not
<Dr_Willis> How to force the ubuntu font to be used on web sites with a bookmarklet :) what fun --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/use-ubuntu-font-on-websites-bookmarklet
<ChogyDan> donniezazen: try switching the cpu governer
<tensorpudding> magicianlord: it's just fonts, you could probably convert it to a PKGBUILD or whatnot
<prodigy> you can install 100+ distros then merge all fonts in a collection
<magicianlord> tensorpudding: yes, 'll check AUR
<prodigy> but it's not enough though
<donniezazen> ChogyDan i have never used scaling in Ubuntu i will have to look into it.
<tensorpudding> is the source a bunch of fontforge files or something?
<magicianlord> it's a deb
<magicianlord> should be able to rip it open and extract
<duffydack> donniezazen, are you using ati
<tensorpudding> i'm grabbing the tarball from the website
<tensorpudding> i just had the notion of porting it
<donniezazen> duffydack i use nvidia with nouveau with 3d
<magicianlord> what about just copying the contents to the font directory
<magicianlord> yep. usr/share/fonts
<tensorpudding> ah, fontlab
<wxl> so will tomorrow's release offe a ppc version that fits on a cd (and boots)?
<magicianlord> now let's see if openbox sees it
<andyl> anyone have an eta for the final iso ??
<magicianlord> yep
<wxl> tomorrow andyl  :)
<russjr08> I can't wait! :)
<Guest83871> http://files.vector.org.pl/get/6CCrMHtMgj
<Guest83871> so
<Guest83871> ;]
<Guest83871> i got final rel
<magicianlord> meh. i prefer the clean font.
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dr_Willis> wxl:  ive not kept up woth how current the PPC  releases are. Not heard anytyhing one way or the other about PPC and 10.10
<prodigy> is powerpc still alive?
<wxl> Dr_Willis: um thx for the info? there's an rc already out
<magicianlord> prodigy: yes, just like the PowerVR GPU used in Sega's Dreamcast.
<wxl> prodigy: ppc sux but it's all my PowerBook's got
<magicianlord> Dreamcast 2 is coming.
<wxl> Guest83871: so wish I could make use of that but being cursed with a ppc my only option is Qemu which is awful slow
<Guest83871> buy computer with normal hardware ;)
<intrader> Still unsolved - brasero 'Segmentation fault' - I have reinstalled - apport does not have enough ram to write its report (350K available)
<wxl> heh yeah, let me give you my PayPal addy so you can donate
<Dr_Willis> brasero has had issues in the last few releases - from what ive read..    i tend to use k3b for my needs. :) *ghasp*
<Ken8521> intrader: install gnomebaker?
<Ken8521> brasero is awful.. i've never understood why they nuked gnomebaker, in favor of brasero
<Dr_Willis> to save 2k of disk space?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 990 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 174 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. 800+K :)
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> 800k isn't all that much
<Ken8521> it's barely 1mb
<Dr_Willis> whats scary  is thats proberly IS the reason they picked the smaller...
<Ken8521> if 1mb was a concern, you probably wouldn't need any burning app
 * prodigy uses crappy cdrrecord
<penguin42> Kuba: Yeh that's great
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: yeah, forget the fact one works, and one doesnt..lol
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  works most of the time. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  they got WUBI on the cd.. so that logic seems commonplace.
<Ken8521> i never have probs out of Gnomebaker.. it's among the fist apps I install, and brasero is among the first i nuke
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall any issues with Brasero really,.. but  i dont use it much.
<penguin42> It did manage to burn me a coaster a couple of days ago
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: only issue i recall with it, is it not burning CD's no matter what i done.. always errors, etc...
<avo> You guys know the gnome panel bug where they applets move around?
<Ken8521> where Gnomebaker and k3b, worked fine, no problem
<avo> Has that been fixed in Maverick?
<Dr_Willis> I DO recall some odd ness when making a data dvd,. and wanting to verify.. it would spit out the disk.. then ask me to stick it back in..  then pop up a 'what do you want to do with this disk dialog' which seems..  confuseing
<Dr_Willis> burnign ISO files is about all i do these days
<Ken8521> ya
<Dr_Willis> avo:  ive  not seen anyone in here mention such a problem..
<mohraibat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Kuba> btw any ideas why my pings are about 50x higher with ac power cord unplugged? ;<
<intrader> Ken8521, Dr_Willis:  I'm installing gnomebaker - but now I am confused - what would be the best way to burn an iso on ubuntu?
<prodigy> just jerk it off
<avo> It's a very well known bug, and pretty well documented.
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  any of the tools can proberly handle it.
<Ken8521> intrader: i always use gnomebaker...
<magicianlord> what's better: notification-daemon, or xfce4-notifyd?
<Ken8521> but like Dr_Willis said.. any of the tools should be able to burn an ISO
<avo> I was under the impression that it had been patched, but I don't know if that patch got included in the gnome that maverick has
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  i recall some right click -> burn to disk   item also.. but im not sure what tool used that.
<Dr_Willis> brasero has the smallest feature set of any of the tools...  i imagine k3b has the largest featureset.
<magicianlord> later
<Ken8521> probably
<Dr_Willis> what i really dont get is that most of these tools are just front ends to the various back end tools..  Not sure why there would be issues with one  and not the others..
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the defaults they are using/passing to the back end tools..
<intrader> Ken8521, Dr_Willis:  sorry, 'any' does not cut it - brasero is failing. Right click gives me brasero.
<Ken8521> intrader: ok, so use gnomebaker to burn an ISO.
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  so you are specifically burning an ISO file ? not createing a iso from data?
<Dr_Willis> i  dont recall  brasero ever failing to burn an iso for me.  Just when i was making my own data disks it had issues  i recall.
<Dr_Willis> theres even command line tools you could use to burn an iso to disk.
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I get 'Segmentation fault' with brasero. And on 9.04 it works fine.
<Guest28409> hello there. My touchpad is behaving odd after 10.10 rc upgrade. The pointer is too fast and side scrolling does not work. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> definatly dont get a seg fault here.. that is weird.
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I want to try mono2.8 which comes in the 11.3 suse iso
<Dr_Willis> You may be able to setup grub to boot the iso file. :) or make a bootable usb flash.. but ive not used suse in years...
<intrader> Dr_Willis, memory issue perhaps on my machine?
<Dr_Willis> or use it in virtualbox ..
<Dr_Willis> or use k3b, or other tools.. or i just saw the cli command....
<phoenix_> i am going to upgrade to kubuntu 10.10, i wonder if ktorrent downloads will get affected when i upgrade my os, in case of the settings
<intrader> Dr_Willis, suse offers mono2.8
<Dr_Willis> wodim dev=/dev/cdrw -v -data cd_image.iso
<jimqode2> Sorry, repeating  because of nick change.  My touchpad is behaving odd after 10.10 rc upgrade. The pointer is too fast and side scrolling and tap to click does not work. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  that means very little to me. :) You may as well say it comes in 'pink'
<intrader> Dr_Willis, what is the 'wodim' sorcery?
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  wodim is the backend tool that most of these other tools are using. its the replacement for  the old 'cdrecord' command.
<Dr_Willis> from man wodim --> wodim - write data to optical disk media
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<intrader> Dr_Willis, gnomebaker does not come up in the context menu of the .iso file and when I open it, does not offer baking isos
<Dr_Willis> gnome baker has a 'burn cd image' or 'burn dvd image' right there in the tools menu for me...
<Dr_Willis> It dosent seem to support getting passed an iso file as an argument. so no right click on iso to burn it in gnomebaker it seems...
<intrader> Dr_Willis, gnomebaker only offers 'Data DVD' 'Data CD' and 'Audio CD' - it does offer the Burn in the 'Data CD' - will this do?
<Dr_Willis> gnomebaker, top menu items - TOOLS --> last 2 items, burn cd image, and burn dvd image.
<tensorpudding> wait, seriously?
<Dr_Willis> Not the buttons under 'create new project'
<tensorpudding> ubuntu's font designed for community editing, is in a format only supported by a windows&mac-only program?
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:   are you talking to yourself again? :) or want to give some details..
<intrader> Dr_Willis, gnomebaker offers the 'Data CD' - I am burning the iso with that - will that be correct?
<mohraibat> intrader: last time i tried that i got a message sayin cannot mount filesystem
<tensorpudding> just being confused
<mohraibat> it was on 10.04 live cd
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  I used the item in the MENU  Tools -> burn dvd image , to burn a DVD.iso file i had.. thats how you do it..  If i wanted to MAKE a dvd iso. i would use that Button that says 'Data DVD'  thats Not what you use to burn a preexisting dvd.iso file.
<Ken8521> intrader: no, in the tools menu, use "Burn CD ISO" then navigate to your ISO
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  :) how many times have i said in the Tools menu now. :)
<Ken8521> oh sorry, i didn't see where you said it
<Dr_Willis>  top menu items - TOOLS --> last 2 items, burn cd image, and burn dvd image.
<Ken8521> lol
<mohraibat> what u talkin bout willis
<mohraibat> XD
<Ken8521> is he just not listening?
<intrader> mohraibat, Dr_Willis: unfortunately, this is an old machine with only a CD burner -no dvd. By the way, it it still burning it. I will try when done and let you know.
<Dr_Willis> The SUSE thing comes on a cd? :) i though all the other disrtos were using dvd's now.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: naa, there's still a few that hvae CD's
<Ken8521> frankly, i think there should be a concerted effort to switch to IMG's
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu is getting harder and harder to squeeze on a cd..
<Ken8521> and make some good IMG tools.
<Ken8521> but there's still some machines out there that dn't boot USB
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard the next release is to use grub on the cd's  that will be interesting.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: really?
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I downloaded the .iso from the mono site - there is no ubuntu release available.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  at least its in the plans...
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  or so i hear.. I can set up grub2 to boot ISo files. :) so i could make a DVD with grub2 that could boot any of several disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> Now that would be handy.
<prodigy> in old good days, it's a dream to download all 8 cds of debian
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: set up grub2 to boot iso files on thumb drives(like even when a machine won't boot a thumb drive)
<Ken8521> how do you get invited to the developer summit?
<intrader> Dr_Willis, burn barely moving down to 3 minutes remaining (from 4) - so at least it is not hanging.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  ive seen some trick for that.. but never needed it.
<Ken8521> hmm, i'd like to try it(my pc won't boot USB)
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  i set up grub2 to boot an ISO file from a hard drive as a 'emergancy' rescue/reinstall option
<Ken8521> hmm, and where did you put that ISO file?.. on a small partition?
<Dr_Willis> You could pull the, do that to it from a 2nd pc..  and then put it back
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  yes.  my /boot/ partition is 10gb. :) heh...
<Dr_Willis> so it has space for like 5+ different ISO files.
<Ken8521> hmm, thats interesting.... but it wouldn't necessarily have to be /boot would it?
<Dr_Willis> i edited the /etc/grub.d/40_custom to have the proper entries.
<Ken8521> the ISO file i mean
<Dr_Willis> easier to put them in /boot/ that way i can reisntall the rest of the HD.
<Dr_Willis> 'best' would be on a different hd. so you can reformat  the hd you are installing to.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: thats what i was thinking...
<Dr_Willis> proberly be faster to install also..  from hd1 (iso file) to hd2...
<intrader> Dr_Willis, with the price for a lenovo at $385, maybe I will dump the "dell inspiron 8200' - The problem is money, I am currently not contemplating more expenditures.
<Dr_Willis> but in any case that would be a MUCH faster install then from a cd.
<Ken8521> so if i could set grub2 to boot a thumb drive that i had an ISO on...
<Ken8521> i could reinstall to the hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  if i plug in a usb hd. and run update-grub - it does see  my flash drive and set up menu items to boot it. i noticed.. that suprused me. :)
<Dr_Willis> But im not sure how  well grub can access the usb - IF your bios dosent have the full support to boot from it.
<Dr_Willis> I dont have any machines with that limitation any more.
<Ken8521> wow Dr_Willis i hadn't tried that. might do that right now... now another question.. did you just copy/paste the ISO onto the thumb drive, or did you extract it there, or what?
<Dr_Willis> copy the iso file to the flash drive..  check the bookmarks i got at....
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  (i think)
<Ken8521> olk
<Dr_Willis> Its not too hard a setup. the main issue is that the grub.cfg has to have  different entries depending on the  disrto/iso.
<Ace2> I have a USB bluetooth dongle that I am trying to install. I can't seem to get it. Can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu uses differnt grub2 options to boot ITS iso.. then say.. tiny core linux would...
 * duffydack still prefers gujin
<Dr_Willis> which is different then what   archlinux uses...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has some weirdly named boot options. :)
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: curious, any particular filesystem the thumb drive should be? would ext2 be OK.. which are you using?
<phoenix_> is 10.10 out
<Ken8521> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<intrader> Dr_Willis, can I point Grub2 to the iso of suse?
<phoenix_> is there any reason for the delay
<Ken8521> phoenix_: no delay.. 10.10.10
<intrader> Dr_Willis, the iso is sitting in the Downloads directory.
<Ken8521> tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> it can even be fat32 if you are buuting the iso from it i think..   one issue on the url/examples for 10.10  watch out for the disrtos that change the bnames of vmlinuz to be somthing else, or initrd.gz becoming initrd.bz or similer 'little' changes
<mohraibat> phoenix_: its cause they r testing it rite now
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  suse may  need special options to boot that way. ive never done it with suse. but in theory the iso could be most anywhere.
<Ken8521> ok, i'll try fat32
<phoenix_> mohraibat: you mean they didnt compile the final package
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  example grub2 entry for suse here...
<Dr_Willis> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/install-boot-login/442015-opensuse-iso-menuentry-grub2.html
<mohraibat> phoenix_: i cant say for sure i just found out they were testing like 1.5 hrs ago
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  oh wait.. thats a guy asking for one.. :) theres not one there...
<Dr_Willis> if you got 10.10 installed. and updated/upgraded as of right now.. you basically have the final allready
<phoenix_> mohraibat: oh. is there a place where i can see the availablity
<Dr_Willis> I plan on update/upgrading everything today.. then waiting a week befor i do it again.  becuse the servers will be sooooo overloaded for the next week.
<intrader> Dr_Willis, your nick is showing both with color and black - what gives?
<duffydack> I bet if you get a daily-live today and try zsync it tomorrow, it`ll be the same :)
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  no idea...
 * Dr_Willis wonders if this is what you mean.
<mohraibat> phoenix_: <yofel> magicianlord: the release isos are being tested currently, once all tests have been finished and no grave issues found it will be released
<mohraibat> <yofel> the time when that is depends on the time and amount of iso testers
<mohraibat> no clue
<intrader> Dr_Willis, what about 'brasero' in the upgrade?
<phoenix_> mohraibat: thats a good info, thanks :)
<yofel> mohraibat, phoenix_: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ (most are done)
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  ive no issues with brasero.. so cant really say.
<mohraibat> yofel: thanks for the update
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: strange.. it didn't show up when i updated grub.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  i think update-grub looks for specific named kernels and initrd's for tiny core. I had to rename them to fit the ubuntu pattern. and it auto added them for me.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  i did have a ubuntu installed to flash show up on a different pc after i did a update-grub with it plugged in.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis: well, it's an ubuntu ISO...
<Ken8521> hmm
<Dr_Willis> an ISO you MUST as i mentioned.. make a entry in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom for it.
<Ken8521> oh.. i missed that
<Dr_Willis> it does not auto-detect-add iso images files.. :) that would be really.. impressive.
<Dr_Willis> I had like 5 differnt iso entries in my 40_custome for the laptop
<Ken8521> hmm, lemme check out this link on ubuntuforums...
<Dr_Willis> each one had to be tweaked - depending on the disrto.. ubuntu does things one way. suse another, tinycore. another...
<bigbrovar> anyone running kubuntu 10.10 here? I am having issues with kopete and the indicator thingie.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  check that delicious.com/dr_willis links also for grub2.. i got some examples bookmarked.
<Dr_Willis> bed time for me.
<Dr_Willis> Niht all.
<bigbrovar> when I close the kopete main window its suppose to continue to on in the indicator plasmoid. But instead the process just freezes and I would have to kill the process again and restart it before it works again
<intrader> Dr_Willis, the data CD does not boot - probably must be specifically a burn of iso
<Ace2> Can someone help me get my bluetooth USB dongle to work?
<mohraibat> intrader: did u burn it as a data disk cause it wont work. u have to burn the image
<intrader> mohraibat, I burned it as a data disk - I am now burning it as an image and I will try again to boot. Thanks. Why doesn't gnomebake show up in the context menu?
<duffydack> Ken8521, another (simpler) method is http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<Ken8521> ok... thanks
<barebone> Hello everyone, If I update my 10.04 to 10.10 using "update-manager -d" command, will all of my previous settings/preferences remain unchaged?
<barebone> And the installed softwares will work fine?
<duffydack> barebone, thats the idea :)
<barebone> duffydack, sorry?
<duffydack> barebone, I still prefer fresh installs myself..
<duffydack> barebone, I habe only performed upgrade with a fresh install of an older ubuntu and it went well,  so yes your programs and settings wont be affected
<duffydack> have*
<barebone> Oh, that's good news.
<intrader> mohraibat, by the way how do I upgrade to the latest? Perhaps therein I will have a better brasero that does not Segfault.
<barebone> Thanks duffydack.
<duffydack> barebone, backup before you upgrade..
<barebone> duffydack, how?
<barebone> What files I need to backup?
<duffydack> I usually do a full backup with clonezilla..but its upto you.
<barebone> duffydack, I don't know what I need to backup, or what are you referring to?
<phoenix_> is it relesed. i hear people bursting fireworks
<barebone> duffydack, sorry, I am a fresher.
<duffydack> barebone, is home on seperate partition?
<barebone> Yes.
<duffydack> well thats fine then, still good to have a backup of your old installation to revert back to if things go pear shaped
<barebone> duffydack, Oh, no, I didn't get your question first. My home isn't in the different partition. I used the last whole partition to install ubuntu.
<barebone> So, home is in there.
<intrader> mohraibat, I know, first `sudo apt-get update`, then  `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<barebone> duffydack, do I need to back up my home folder only?
<duffydack> barebone, personally, I would.
<duffydack> but then I`d have home on a seperate partition.. much easier
<duffydack> makes reinstalling a breeze, for example..
<barebone> duffydack, when I installed it, I didn't know how to do that. :(
<duffydack> maybe now is a good time to repartition and do a fresh install :)
<barebone> duffydack, How to uninstall the present version?
<phoenix_> duffydack: the are some bugs in manual partitioning
<phoenix_> in kubuntu 10.10 i38
<duffydack> phoenix_, really?  not when I installed the RC
<duffydack> phoenix_, it shouldnt be released till its fixed then, if there are bugs in the installer..
<barebone> duffydack, gotta go now. Thank you for your help.
<barebone> Have a good time.
<duffydack> k
<phoenix_> duffydack: they say when the bug happens, when you press the retry button , it works
<phoenix_> duffydack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/657350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657350 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Crash in ubi-console-setup.py during install" [Undecided,New]
<pegasusbil> is 10.04 lts upgradable to 10.10 lts?
<russjr08> 10.10 is not lts
<russjr08> but yea you can upgrade
<russjr08> you can when it comes out, or now by running update-manager-d, but it is recommended to wait till tomorrow
<russjr08> oops, that update-manager -d
<pegasusbil> i thought 10.10 released tomorrow was lts?
<yofel> no, the lts releases are 2 years apart, so after 10.04 the next lts will be 12.04
<pegasusbil> thanks
<peto_> hello
<peto_> how many hours to the release?
<Pr070cal> Lol thats what I was going to ask
<penguin42> if I was going to do it I'd do it at 10:10:10 on 10.10 if you'd decided to do it on the 10th, but there again I'd heard a suggestion it would be a bit later than that
<andrr> I cannot load the 2.6.35-22 kernel, while the 2.6.32-25 one is working.How can I load the latest kernel version?
<intrader> mohraibat, nothing upgraded - brasero starts from the terminal, but fails when started from context menu at the point that the blank CD is mounted.
<aguitel> at what time will be avaleable 10.10 ?
<penguin42> andrr: When you say you can't load it, what happens?
<duffydack> "10 Oct, 16:10 (Samoa time), but now that you've asked, it's been delayed by 1 hour"
<intrader> mohraibat, now 'reliably' I get 'Segmentatioin fault' - I will try reboot
<andrr> penguin42:I pick the Ubuntu 2.6.35-22 menu item, it starts charging, but afterwards a few lines of code which are are about "kernel_thread_helper" or smth. alike are rendered.And then, nothing.
<penguin42> andrr: Have you got a digital camera? If so could you get us a picture of those errors?
<andrr> penguin42:I don't, but I guess I could write the lines down, thought it might take a while.
<andrr> penguin42:Also, I reckon smth. like "fs mount"...
<psusi> I've been tracking the daily live build with zsync, but once it is released tomorrow, will there be a zsync generated to go from the daily to release somewhere?
<penguin42> andrr: Thing is the details of the errors might help us figure out what went on, but the kernel_thread_helper or something is too vague I'm afraid
<mgunes> psusi: yes, final releases have zsync metafiles; see http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<psusi> ahh
<andrr> penguin42:Aren't those errors saved in the log viewer?
<penguin42> andrr: It depends how far it got, it failed really early on then no
<duffydack> with Lucid, I had a daily live from the day before, and it didnt need updating :)
<intrader> mohraibat, I have rebooted, same - brasero 'Segmentation  fault' once the blank CD has loaded - the brasero dialog waiting for CD disappears when the CD dialog appears.
<intrader> mohraibat, at least gnomebaker worked - I have mono running on another machine loaded from .iso
<Ken8521> gnomebaker r0x0rz
<intrader> Ken8521, what is r0x0rz?
<Ken8521> intrader: i believe it's l33t speak for rocks.
<Ken8521> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Ken8521> :)
<intrader> Ken8521, I am learning the lingo, lol
<Ken8521> intrader: lol
<intrader> Ken8521, I wonder why ubuntu is packaged with brasero?. It does not work for me.
<Ken8521> intrader: i think shuttleworth is getting kickbacks from them
<Ken8521> ubuntu used to include Gnomebaker.. which.. IMO.. is far superior to brasero(mainly because it works)
<danyR> intrader: Ken8521not wanting to be rude, but hey, just because it doesn't work for you, it doesn't mean it won't work too to *milions* of other users
<Assid> gnight
<Ken8521> danyR: i've yet to help a new linux user, that has had brasero work for them.. so.. not to be rude, i'm not just drawing on my experience
<area51pilot> what is a good linux firewall with gui
<intrader> Ken8521, brasero must be failing on this machine 'Dell Inspiron 8200 1Gb'.
<Ken8521> and for what it's worth, whenever someone says "not tryign to be rude" they are... it's a psychological way of dealing with it
<intrader> Ken8521, only
<area51pilot> Ken8521:  :-D
<Ken8521> area51pilot: ?
<area51pilot> rationalization
<Ken8521> intrader: it has never worked on any of my machines
 * Skaperen is not trying to be rude by his silence
<Ken8521> area51pilot: its true.
<area51pilot> yep
<Ken8521> area51pilot: my sister always says "I'm not trying to be mean but.."... well, yeah you are
<perlsyntax> why is the apt-get build-dep emacs not working for?
<area51pilot> Ken8521: I know exactly where u r coming from ... and I admit I do the same with the same intentions :P
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: got source repos enabled?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that.
<Ken8521> area51pilot: i don't.. i speak freely whats on my mind.. if i want to say something, i say it... if i want to say something and feel i should preface it by "not trying to be rude.. but".. i just don't say it, or i say it and don't worry if they are offended
<area51pilot> any suggestions on a good firewall with gui???
<intrader> Ken8521, I wonder what they packaged with 9.04. The context menu there works on a 'Lenovo R61p 4Gb'; I don't know whether it is brasero or not
<Ken8521> intrader: i dunno, been a while since i had 9.04...
<area51pilot> i must be bi-polar, cause I do that to sometimes  :)
<Ken8521> area51pilot: i don't use software firwealls... but there's a few GUI fronts for iptables..
<Ken8521> !firewall | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<area51pilot> ok thx
<area51pilot> I will look it up
<Ken8521> now how good they are?... not trying to be rude.. but you'll have tof igure that out for yourself.. :)
<area51pilot> :P
<intrader> Ken8521, I am sticking with 10.10 (RC?) - only thing that so far does not work is brasero. It is far better than 10.04 or 9.04
<Ken8521> intrader: i don't know how much better it is than 10.04.. but it's light years better than 9.04
<Ken8521> if anything, 8.10-9.04 were two of the slowest booting OS's i ever used
<area51pilot> I thought the Brasero issue was just me ... running beta updated/upgraded
<perlsyntax> Ken8521,How do you do that?Did it change ?
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: do what?
<perlsyntax> i thought it was the same like ubuntu 9.10
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: oh i didn't think so at all.
<perlsyntax> source repos
<Ken8521> i could take a nap while 8.10 booted
<Ken8521> oh... source repos.
<Ken8521> go to.... hld on
<perlsyntax> ok
<Ken8521> ok perlsyntax i'm assuming your'e using gnome?
<perlsyntax> yes
<Ken8521> ok, you'd have better luck w/ a windows user asking me about KDE
<Ken8521> right click applications menu, click edit menu.. go down, higlight administration... on the right.. put a check next to software sources
<Ken8521> close menu editor.. sys/admin/software sources..
<perlsyntax> i see
<Ken8521> on the first tab,
<Ken8521> make sure the "source code" box.. is filled in
<Ken8521> then close, and reload
<perlsyntax> that what my prob was.
<perlsyntax> thank you
<intrader> Ken8521, history of course, 10.04 was very slow on this machine.
<Ken8521> i'm on a roll, thats like 2 problems i've solved today.. :), even the guy who thought i was trying to steal his IP address, I got his prob fixed..lol
<perlsyntax> i try that out when 10.10 stable come out:)
<Ken8521> intrader: for me, 10.04 was slower than 9.10.. but not near as slow as 8.10 or 9.04
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: it's pretty stable now...
<Ken8521> i wouldn't anticipate massive change in the next 10-12hrs
<perlsyntax> ok
<Ken8521> plus, you figure tomorrow, all the people upgrading, etc.. servers are gonna be slower than a fat kid in a marathon
<perlsyntax> ken8521,I really like 10.10
<Ken8521> so do i
<intrader> Ken8521, for me the GUI on 9.04 was Ok, on 10.04 not so OK. But this is history. Now, about brasero on the newest and greatest ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> the update install when your install it that cool.
<Ken8521> intrader: i wish i had an answer... i'm gonna skype shuttleworth later and we're going to discuss this.
<Ken8521> :)
<Ken8521> realy.. i have no idea why they ditched gnomebaker for brasero.. dr willis earllier, suggested it was because one took 550k of space, and the other took 800k.
<Ken8521> lol
<perlsyntax> Ken8521,The only prob i have with it is the networkmanager.
<perlsyntax> it will not pick up my wireless.
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: whats your wireless device?
<perlsyntax> TrueModile 1150
<Ken8521> is that USB, or PCI, etc..?
<perlsyntax> it work fine in 9.10
<perlsyntax> pc card
<SeRVeR01> hey guys can I connect headphone and my speaker at the same time ? i got Realtek audio device
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: open a terminal and run lspci and see what the chipset on the wireless device is
<perlsyntax> i will soon i get 9.10 back on.
<perlsyntax> :)
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: ok.. if it's internal PCI.. it should be Intel or Atheros, and one would think that would wrk out of the box.
<Ken8521> SeRVeR01: i'm not really sure how that would work.. does that even work w/ Windows?
<perlsyntax> it works with wicd
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: well that doesn't make sense... wicd isn't really a driver or anything like that
<Ken8521> so if it works w/ wicd, it should work w/ network manager
<SeRVeR01> Ken8521: yup when i plug in any cable a msg pop out asking me what is it and I can connect 2 headphones
<perlsyntax> that what i hope in the 10.10 it will work.
<Ken8521> hmm
<perlsyntax> i see if they fix it
<perlsyntax> on sunday..
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: hve you not booted the 10.10 cd yet?
<Ken8521> oh for cryin out loud, download it... it's close enough
<Ken8521> don't be a wuss
<Ken8521> do it, do it, do it...
<perlsyntax> i boot the ubuntu 10.10 and that when i found out my wireless card didn't work.
<Ken8521> well, when was that?
<perlsyntax> it get close being done:)
<Ken8521> cuz if it was fairly recent, the odds of it all of a sudden working tomorrow, is pretty slim
<perlsyntax> today
<perlsyntax> it don't i use wicd.
<Ken8521> perlsyntax: then the odds of it working tomorrow are approximately 1 in 4804 gazillion
<perlsyntax> i see
<Ken8521> give or take a few gaillion
<Ken8521> *gazillion
<Ken8521> so if you use wicd on Ubuntu 10.10, it works?
<perlsyntax> i shocked they don't use perl 5.12.2 in ubuntu yet.
<perlsyntax> look like i have to use wicd for my wireless.
<perlsyntax> but eth0 work with network manager.
<Ken8521> just don't understand why it would wrk w/ wicd, and not regular network manager... wicd isn't a driver
<perlsyntax> i know that odd.
<mohraibat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ken8521> :)
<IdleOne> !party > mohraibat
<ubottu> mohraibat, please see my private message
<mohraibat> ok sry for the spam
<Ken8521> !sorry | mohraibat
<ubottu> mohraibat: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Ken8521> lol
<iBeef> can somebody help me with lsh-server error when i type sudo apt-get install crossfire-client-gtk2 "i get this error on everything"
<DrHalan> hey, are translations automatically updated form launchapd to the packages?
<milaz> penguin42: thanks for help, I tracked an issue with GRUB. It seems like it's actual error in deviceiter.c
<DrHalan> because i am using codeblocks and its fully translated in launchpad but my version here in maverick still isn't translated compeletely
<milaz> I managed to make a patch, but what will be the best way/place to submit it?
<DrHalan> milaz: i guess a bugreport is the normal way
<intrader> Should I try for a bug report on brasero?
<milaz> DrHarlan: will be there any issues with upstream, or I just can submit it for ubuntu?
<phil42> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<milaz> Of course, I want it to be in Ubuntu ASAP :)
<DrHalan> milaz: i think in gerneral its wiser to file the bug upstream except its a ubuntu-specific patch
<Cojage> is it delayed?
<DrHalan> like indicator-support
<ikonia> no
<milaz> Does anybody here use a wireless modem? Like 3G or 4G?
<ovy> hellow everyody... it's 10.10.10 in romania
<phil42> in binary that is 2.2.2
<Ken8521> lol
<Cojage> lol ovy
<Cojage> its in 20 mins
<ikonia> milaz: I sometimes use a three.co.uk 3g mobile dongle
<ikonia> it's not
<Cojage> so it will be posted in 20 minutes?
<ikonia> there is no set release time
<ikonia> no
<Cojage> to the ftp server?
<ikonia> it will be released at some point on 10.10.10
<Cojage> ikonia, no set release time?
<ikonia> no
<Cojage> oh
<Cojage> american time zones
<ikonia> I thought it was GMT
<ikonia> or UTC
<milaz> ikonia: is it sometimes detected as CD?
<ikonia> milaz: no, but it also shows up as a USB disk because of the small storaage on there for the software controller
<phil42> use the 20101008.1/ daily
<milaz> ikonia: for drivers, right?
<ikonia> well, for linux it's not a problem as the kernel supports it fine, but there are some windows drivers on it
<phil42> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20101008.1/
<duffydack> phil42, I only see the 7th
<duffydack> oh, xubuntyu.
<phil42> i use xubuntu
<ikonia> phil42: why are you telling people to use the daily when it will be released very shortly
<phil42> because it isn't released yet
<Ken8521> lol
<Cojage> well
<ikonia> phil42: right, so just hang on for the release
<Cojage> are they busy working on it now?
<step21> is it already possible to dist-upgrade? update manager said something weird, like an upgrade but that only could upgrade some things and then didn't work or so
<Cojage> if its gold they can just upload it?
<phil42> and run windows in the mean time???   ha!  tis to laugh
<Ken8521> upgrading is gonna take forever tomorrow.
<ikonia> it will be released when it's ready in terms of distribution
<Ken8521> slow repositories, etc
<mgunes> Cojage, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588658
<Cojage> yes ken
 * step21 runs windows on another box anyway ...
<Cojage> better to wait till monday
 * phil42 steps away from step21
<milaz> It would be cool if 10.10 was released 10.10.2010 at 10:10 GMT
<Ken8521> Cojage: monday?... i bet the servers will be bogged down till at least wed or thursday
<Cojage> wow
<Cojage> then better to wait a week lol
<danyR> lol, step[21] x 2 = phil[42]
<Ken8521> Cojage: thats been my experience in the past anyway...
<Cojage> ken, you can d/l 10.04 and run that for a week
<Cojage> then upgrade to 10.10 next week, right
<Ken8521> the torrents to download the iso, are usually cooking.. but actually accessing the repositories to install software, update, etc.. it's slow.
<duffydack> I will get the latest iso in a few days, after all the impatients hog the bandwidth :)
<Ken8521> Cojage: i guess you could, but i hate upgrading the OS... seems there's to much potential for breakage(even though my only experience upgrading, went well)...
<ugliefrog> anyone having issues with banshee or rythmbox...i try and load them and then they immediatley shutsown
<Ken8521> duffydack: the impatients have been downloading it the last few days..lol
<Cojage> how is there potential for breakage?
<Ken8521> Cojage: ?.. something goes wrong during upgrading?
<Cojage> Well
<phil42> install the daily now, update later
<Cojage> could happen during a fresh install too though
<ikonia> please stop advising that
<ikonia> just wait for the release
<Ken8521> there's been plenty of reports of problems between 10.04-10.10 during the testing
<duffydack> the windows mindset does not allow us to install daily :)
<Ken8521> Cojage: no, because the OS is on CD
<Ken8521> not trying to download info from a server
<Ken8521> yeah, it downloads some stuff, but most of the time, downloads(during a clean install) are not critical
<Cojage> you cant upgrade from a cd?
<Cojage> what if you just download the iso and then insert it?
<duffydack> Cojage, using alternate install you can
<Ken8521> Cojage: from an alt. cd, i'm pretty sure.. but i didn't suggest that was an issue... i was talking about upgrading the way 90% of users do
<Cojage> yeah okay
<Cojage> but if thats not working properly its a bug
<Cojage> or they should remove that feature alltogether :)
<Ken8521> Cojage: no, my point is... geez... when you're downloading/installing updates from a server, there's a variable in there you can'tcontrol, server outtages, etc..
<Ken8521> and thus.. borqed system.
<Cojage> oh
<Cojage> right
<Cojage> why cant they make it so that it first downloads all the files, and then starts the installer?
<Ken8521> i didn't think i was in PC 101 here.. and needed to break it down like that
<Cojage> less potential for breakage
<Cojage> well ken i nevre did it thta way so
<Ken8521> Cojage: i believe it's supposed to... but.. again there's been reports of problems upgrading here(but whether that was dumb users, etc.. ) who knows
<Cojage> right
<phil42> i represent that remark
<hello> I have Ubuntu 10.10 running on my ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X and Dual Monitors isnt working
<Ken8521> phil42: lol
<seidos> what's so great about 10.10?
<Ken8521> hello: tell it to get up and get a job.
<hello> Multitouch trackpad
<Cojage> seidos
<Ken8521> seidos: it's not 10.04?
<Cojage> its not 10.04
<Ken8521> lol
<Cojage> lol
<Cojage> still random freezes
<seidos> oh tao
<seidos> god
<seidos> i'm still using 9.10
<Cojage> so 10.10 has a newer kernel i assume?
<Ken8521> Cojage: i've had zero probs w/ 10.10, on 3 machines.. including a netbook.
<phil42> i have 10.10 running on a single monitor and it is doing great (with the nvidia factory driver)
<Cojage> k
<Ken8521> so.. hello what is your graphics device on your netbook?
<ikonia> phil42: the ones shipped with ubuntu or updated ones from nvidia.com ?
<phil42> (installed by the ubuntu installer)
<Ken8521> i'm' guessing intel
<phil42> 256.53
<hello> HELP please
<mark2010> evolution mail 2.30.3 with meerkat, can i send a file email via sendto automatically when evolution mail is not open?
<seidos> !ask | hello
<ubottu> hello: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ken8521> phil42: i've got dual screens running w/ nvidia also, works perfect
<Ken8521> hello: i've asked you for info, stop whining and answer
<hello> i gave in fo Ken8521
<phil42> heloo asked his question
<hello> he re is specs
<phil42> hello>	I have Ubuntu 10.10 running on my ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X and Dual Monitors isnt working
<step21> ugliefrog, start from terminal and check the output
<ugliefrog> step21, ok ill try that
<Ken8521> hello: all i see is its an asus netbook and dual monitors isn't working, that doesn't tell me your graphics device, which is what i asked
<phil42> if you knew much about eee you would know
<Ken8521> phil42: i know what it likely is(intel).. but i want him to tell me
<hello> Ken8521 am i allowed to post a link tyo the page i bought it from
<Ken8521> you know what they say about assuming(fwiw, i have 2 netbooks)
<Ken8521> hello: ...
<hello> may i?
<Ken8521> i'm just not in the mood to spell things out tonight.
<Ken8521> i can only ask a question 8 different ways.
<Supermini_man> I'm having a Ad-hoc problem. I want to share internet to a W7 pc but the W7 even that it connects it doesn't receive internet. Anyone knows how to work out this?
<hello> i know its intel i can tell the model it doesnt say
<Ken8521> hello: do you knw how to open a terimnal?
<hello> yes i do
<hello> let me start up the laptop
<hello> i mean netbook
<Ken8521> open a terminal, and type 'lspci'  no quotes, hit enter, and find your graphics device in the output.
<hello> ok
<hello> VGA is  Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<espen77> the callendar just turned 10.10.10....now the long wait starts... :P
<hello> Ken8521 : VGA is  Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Ken8521> hello: if i'm not mistaken... and i could be wrong.. id on't think dual screens is supported w/ Intel devices, but i could be wrong
<Ken8521> never tried w/ Intel.. just know that Nvidia works rather swimmingly
<hello> I ll look for drivers
<Ken8521> hello, you now have device info... try googling and see what you come up w/
<hello> ok thanks
<Ken8521> hello: it's probably not a driver issue...(though it might be)
<tenochslb> should i intall the rc now?
<Ken8521> tenochslb: i don't see why not.. i've not had any updates all day, so i'm guessing what we have, is pretty close to final... but.. it's up to you.
<Ken8521> tenochslb: are you clean installing or upgrading?
<hello> the only fix you may need to work on or check is intel
<tenochslb> upgrade
<Ken8521> well... give it a whack, jsut take proper precautions, back up, etc
<phil42> i am not going to suggest that you install the latest daily
<phil42> even though  it is working great for me
<ikonia> phil42: please stop
<ikonia> this close to release, come on
<hello> i know how many hours
<phil42> i didn't suggest he install it
<hello> what 12
<ikonia> phil42: you are not suggesting it in a way of suggesting it
<ikonia> and you know exactly what you're doing
<Ken8521> so we shouldn't suggest installing it?
<hello> 10.10 is still a little buggy
<Ken8521> this is +1, you'd think if people came here, they'd know why they were here
<ikonia> very shortly the final release will be released, do you think you should be pushing a not current daily build ?
<phil42> i bet the release has the exact same kernel
<ikonia> phil42: I'm sure it will
<Ken8521> i dunno.. they hae their own head to make their own decision....
<hello> where are the daily builds
<Ken8521> if they ask should they install it, then they are asking opinion, likely of folks who've installed it
<phil42> i better not tell you , ikonia might hurt me
<Ken8521> i can understand not telling folks in #ubuntu to install it, but here.. thats why folks are here... to ask about maverick
<espen77> ikonia?
<ikonia> Ken8521: but the thing is getting released in hours
<Ken8521> ikonia: i'm aware of that
<hello> haw many hours
<ikonia> why not just wait until the release rather than telling people to put another development build
<Ken8521> hello: sometime tomorrow.
<Kuba> I'm trying to debug my lower-pings-on-ac-power problem, pleeease help me out: this is from dmesg, may be relevant: http://pastebin.com/x7r8gXBu
<ikonia> that is just common sense
<ikonia> Kuba: that is just disk comments
<Ken8521> ikonia: but someone who is having no issues w/ 10.10, could just as easily say "Why not beat the rush, and go ahead and upgrade today when the servers are still reasonably fast"
<hello> also i have a problem where ubuntu thinks there is 1% batery when there really is 100%
<phil42> Kuba, if your connection to  your modem is ethernet, try usb.  if it is usb try ethernet
<ikonia> Kuba: you'll probably find your machine is just running on lower power, and scaling down
<Kuba> phil42: -.-
<ikonia> Ken8521: you're not beating the rush
<ikonia> hello: your problems seem to be changing by the minute
<Kuba> Nope I'm taliking about wifi
<ikonia> Kuba: ok, so it's running on less power, so a weaker signal problem
<hello> ikonia i have a few problems currently
<Kuba> It is much worse if not connected to AC
<ikonia> probably I mean
 * phil42 doesn't trust wifi
<ikonia> it's not really a good bench mark
<phil42> wip wap wop what?
<Ken8521> woops..lol
<Kuba> ikonia: you mean "ping"? ;d
<hello> how do i install a tar.bz2 file
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> hello: what do you want to install ?
<hello> intel driver for ubuntu 10.10
<devunt> what time is it?
<ikonia> hello: you've already got them your running 10.10
<ikonia> devunt: where ?
<hello> ikonia i think the drivers arent working
<hello> can some one use teamviewer w/ me
<hello> nvm
<Kuba> Can You point me to right direction with my weaker wifi signal when ac is unplugged? :(
<devunt> Time to get out Maverick in UTC
<ikonia> Kuba: think about it, AC power = machine powered well, battery = less power
<ikonia> Kuba: your signal will drop a little when running on battery
<ikonia> devunt: there is no set time
<Kuba> ikonia: but it drops dramatically
<devunt> aha,
<ikonia> Kuba: what sort of difference in times ?
<phil42> ikonia, you do know that the dialies after the rc are just the rc with fixes, right?
<ikonia> phil42: yup
<Kuba> ikonia: ~1ms and 80-1000ms
<Kuba> l/
<Ken8521> hello: what happens when you connect the second monitor?
<ikonia> Kuba: it's never going to be 1ms
<Kuba> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9012ms
<Kuba> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.492/0.528/0.599/0.044 ms
<hello> Ken8521 i get black ness showing 1 4th of the desktop
<Kuba> funny... ikonia ^^
<phoenix_> Kuba: check to if battery is low. if thats not the problem, then check the voltage regulator ic
<hello> and the second monitor is black
<ikonia> Kuba: and that's on a wirless connection
<Kuba> yes
<ikonia> and then it jumps to 1000ms
<Ken8521> hello: i'm assuming it kicks out your laptop display.. does it move you rmenus, etc.. over to the display?
<Kuba> ikonia: when AC is unplugged: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.736/125.540/637.715/173.111 ms
<hello> Ken8521 no thats not it
<Kuba> ikonia: with ping -c 10
<Kuba> that is a huge difference
<phoenix_> kuba try the hardware channel
<ikonia> Kuba: agreed that's huge in terms of ratio, but thats still quick, especially on wirless
<ikonia> Kuba: try it over a longer period, say -c 50 does it reduce then ?
<Ken8521> wasn't there a 915 resolution package?
<phoenix_> Kuba: when did you last change your battery
 * phil42 wonders if Kuba's processor being slowed would cause his problem
<ikonia> phil42: ahh yes, cpu scaling too
<Kuba> well, in comparance to my 3 other machines it sucks ikonia
<hello> Ken8521 the External monitor is black but i can only move the cursor  i little ,on the monitor on my netbook it only shows the top abr and nothing else i cant move my cursor over the black no bottombar
<ikonia> disk slow down the whole thing will slow
<hello> one sec
<Kuba> phoenix_: i bought this computer yesterday
<hello> back
<phoenix_> Kuba: is it new or used
<phil42> Kuba,  just to check,  set your scaling_governor to performance,  set it back after testing
<Kuba> brand new, phoenix_
<hello> im going to make a youtube video
<hello> on the ishue
<Ken8521> hello: try this... go to system/preferences/monitors.... open it up, but don't hit anything... then connect the second display, and after it's connected, click "Detect Montiors"
<hello> ok
<phil42>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Ken8521> youtube video....
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> anyone know if WxZ got his ugprade mess fixed yesterday?
<phoenix_> Kuba: may be the power cable acts as some signal booster. is your input ac voltage goes through a ups
<Kuba> phil42: there is no change after the setting
<hello> Ken8521 do i enable the monitor
<Ken8521> enable the monitor?
<Ken8521> what do you mean
<hello> the monier is off
<hello> it says on/off in the options
<Ken8521> oh.. well, try w/ the monitor off first....
<Ken8521> see if detect displays, picks up an off display
<Ken8521> if it doesn't, then turn it on
<hello> turn it on
<Ken8521> yeah, turn it on, see if you can detect the other display
<hello> Ken8521 the second display is detected and it is set to be used but it is black and all i can do is move the cursor on the side
<penguin42> milaz: Ah glad you found it - what bug number?
<Kuba> phoenix_: oh, gosh, 3 other machines work just fine, either with or without ac power cable
<Ken8521> hello: ok, so in that utility you opened(sys/pref/monitors) it now sees the display?
<hello> yes Ken8521
<Ken8521> hello: does it see both of them, or did it change to only list one display?
<phoenix_> Kuba: that means your input ac voltage is normal. are you using the same poer adaptor for those 3 machines?
<hello> it is listing 2 displays Ken8521
<Ken8521> ok.
<Ken8521> and i'm assuming, it shows both displays working properly?
<Kuba> phoenix_: no, 3 different machines ;d
<phoenix_> Kuba: do you have a multimeter?
<hello> Ken8521 yes it does but black on the external but i can only put curson on side of external not ant where else
<Kuba> phoenix_: nope
<phoenix_> Kuba: do you have another power adaptor
<Kuba> only this one
<Ken8521> hello: just curious.
<Ken8521> your monitor.. does it have one of those "auto adjust" buttons?
<phoenix_> Kuba: then how do you charge other machines
<hello> yes it does its a Acer 20 inch montor
<Ken8521> ok..(thats what i have also..)... hit auto adjust on the LCD, see if that changes anything
<Ken8521> prolly won't, but just check
<milaz> penguin42: Bug 657489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657489 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub package update may crash when used with PnP wireless modems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657489
<phoenix_> Kuba: you are refering to the wifi in your laptop right?
<Kuba> phoenix_: I'm talking about 4 different notebooks
<milaz> wow, awesome bots!
<Kuba> phoenix_: and yeas, one of those has issueas with the wifi
<Ken8521> hello: ?
<phoenix_> Kuba: then most probably you have to check your power adaptor or battery
<hello> Ken8521 the Normal Rotation isnt working
<Ken8521> normal rotation?
<penguin42> milaz: Oh wow, I wouldn't have thought there was a connection between a wireless modem and grub!
<Ken8521> penguin42: little strange isn't it.
<hello> Ken8521 i mean if i rotate it in the settings to right it works
<phoenix_> Kuba: or see if your wifi is operating in a power saving mode.
<Ken8521> must've been some sloppy coding on one of the two sides.
<hello> but not right side up
<Monotoko> is 10.10 complete? IE, can i download it early?
<hello> ill just use my monitor upside down i guess
<milaz> penguin42: absolutely! When I found this out I was surprised too :)
<phoenix_> Kuba: check your bios to see if there is any setting for that
<Ken8521> Monotoko: it's not "released" yet.. but... draw your own conclusions, its about 12hrs before release
<Kuba> phoenix_: already cheked, and bios is a little bit poor
<Ken8521> hello: lol
<penguin42> milaz: What makes that storage device so special it manages to trigger that error?
<Monotoko> Ken8521, fair enough...where can i get the most current version?
<Ken8521> hello: i'm curious, is that progress from where you were before?
<Ken8521> Monotoko: ubuntu.com
<phil42> don't use the latest daily
<Ken8521> lol
<phil42> Monotoko
<Ken8521> Monotoko: phil42 is butthurt
<Ken8521> lol
<milaz> penguin42: it is /sys/$devpath/driver/unbind that is issued by udev rules
<phil42> run windows for the next 12 hours
<phoenix_> Kuba: did you try it with any other os
<Ken8521> hello: you don't have any options on the display, to "flip it"...
<milaz> penguin42: as I understand, it turns storage device off
<Ken8521> usually in the on screen controls
<Monotoko> phil42, im running 10.04 ><
<phil42> if you try to run the latest daily ikonic will kill you
<Monotoko> Ken8521, so its the latest daily?
<Kuba> phoenix_: yes, but i was having problems installing the driver
<hello> Ken8521 In the Ubuntu Display it has options
<milaz> penguin42: it gets removed from /dev but remains in /dev/disk/by-id
<Monotoko> ignoring the troll here
<penguin42> milaz: So I think you're saying that the device disappears while grub is scanning it?
<Ken8521> hello: no no, not ubuntu display.
<ikonia> phil42: don't be stupid, I didn't say that, I'm just asking people to use common sense
 * phil42 runs and hides
<Ken8521> the controls on your big display.. you said it's "upside down"... there's usually a button yo push, which brings up some on screen controls, is there one of those that will flipp it?
<hello> Ken8521 i dont think it has a option like tht let me see
<Ken8521> ok
<milaz> penguin42: it really disappears, but (broken) link to it remains in the place where grub is looking.
<hello> Ken8521 It only is working when set to left or right
<Ken8521> when what is set to left or right?
 * phil42 would call that a win
<hello> Ken8521 it is sendind a signal fliping it in settings of ubuntu
<penguin42> milaz: I know there is usb_modeswitch to cause the device to disappear, why it's triggering at exactly that point I don't know; but heck it's a nice find
<Ken8521> hello: oh ok.. gotcha
<geneiros> hi there everyone...
<phil42> hi gene
<Monotoko> Ken8521, i see...they were finished on thursday XD
<penguin42> hello: Have you tried using xrandr from the command line with the --rotate or --reflect options?
<Ken8521> hello: ok.. lets try one more thing.. if this doesn't work, it's gonna have to go to someone smarter than me
<Ken8521> Monotoko: i had a few updates yesterday, none today
<Ken8521> hello: u there?
<milaz> penguin42: anyway, I believe they should made proper checks in grub to prevent this situation. So, I attached the patch to fix it.
<milaz> penguin42: thanks :)
<hello> Ken8521 yes i am here
<Ken8521> hello: open up a terminal
<Ken8521> and type sudo apt-get install arandr
<hello> one sec
<phil42> not xrandar?
<Ken8521> no
<Ken8521> arandr
<phil42> hm
<Ken8521> xrandr is command line... and i don't need that kinda headache right now..lol
<penguin42> milaz: Really it could be triggered by lots of other things if unplugged at any incorrect point
<Ken8521> arandr, is a GUI front for xrandr
<geneiros> does anybody have a fix to plymouth in maverick for nvidia??
<Ken8521> geneiros: whats wrong w/ it?
<geneiros> whats wrong with it?
<Ken8521> brb, my supper is probably ice cold
<geneiros> doesnt show...
<Ken8521> geneiros: yeah, it works fine for me
<geneiros> since 10.04
<hello> Ken8521 now what
<geneiros> nor in a nvidia 7600 go
<geneiros> nor in intel in Acer Aspire one A150
<geneiros> when started from the live cd it runs well...
<geneiros> but when i install it simply doesnt shows anything...
<hello> Ken8521 You there?
<phil42> read a few lines up, hello
<Ken8521> hello: yeah, sorry, grabbed dinner
<erkan^> when come ubuntu 10.10 offical version ?
<Ken8521> hello: now, go to system/preferences/arandr
<hello> ok
<phil42> tomorrow/today
<erkan^> how time phil42 ?
<Ken8521> see if that gives you any luck configuring
<phil42> 12 hours,  thereabouts
<erkan^> ow ok
<erkan^> I am very curious
<danyR> 1
<phil42> try the live cd of the latest daily, in the meantime,  but don't install it
<erkan^> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on another netbook
<erkan^> ☺
<hello> Ken8521 i quit this time to go to xp
<phil42> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<erkan^> why no?
<erkan^> it was try
<Ken8521> ok... good luck, ill send you a rootkit.. :)
<phil42> just juse your monitor sideways for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<hello> rootkit???? Ken8521
<meerdack> I fixed a netbook with xp today.. although "fix" is not the right work.. it still had xp on it
<Ken8521> hello: it's a joke
<erkan^> really/
<phil42> my monitor even turns sideways
<erkan^> ?
<meerdack> word*
<erkan^> :S
<Ken8521> hello: i'm curious, is your system installed, or is it a "live" cd or thumb drive?
<hello> my acer monitor costed 150$ and i can even use it :(
<phil42> i was talking about hello going to xp
<phil42> use it sideways!!!!
<hello> Ken8521 it is installed on a minipcie ssd
<Ken8521> ok
<hello> phil42 and risk it falling and breaking
<phil42> please don't go to xp,  i beg you  :|
<Ken8521> hello: do you know a good woodworker?
<hello> no
<hello> bye*ughhhhhhhh*
<Ken8521> i'm not really sure what your issue is.. ... what did you say your device was again?
<phil42> we lost him
<hello> one sec
<phil42> he lives!
<hello> Ken8521 ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X
<Ken8521> if it's the same as mine, i'll man up, and take my laptop to my PC, and unhook the monitor
<Ken8521> hello: not your laptop model, the model of your graphics device
<Ken8521> lspci in a terminal
<hello> oh on
 * penguin42 thinks about VESA mounts on monitors - will they turn upside down?
<Ken8521> penguin42: lets be realistic though, that;s not a solution
<Ken8521> lol
<hello> Ken8521 I'm going to do a fresh install
<Ken8521> hello: well can you at least tell me what the graphics device is?
<penguin42> Ken8521: True, although I do wonder if that's the actual cause of the problem
<hello> My netbook wont start ubuntu now
<Ken8521> cuz if we have the same one, i'll work on it.
<Ken8521> lmao
<Ken8521> you gotta be kidding me
<phil42> heloo,  i will personally come to St. Louis and hold your monitor sideways (if my mom will let me)
<hello> i think it s a GMA915
<hello> phil42 how did you know tht
<phil42> phear my skiz
<phil42> *skilz
<hello> what did you whois
<Ken8521> eh, i just scrolled up and found it... we have different devices
<Ken8521> i have a GM965
<hello> :(
<hello> time for fresh install
<Ken8521> i wonder if it's the same though?(i've actually never hooked a display up to this machine)
<penguin42> hello: What actually happens if you ask for it to be upside down - does it go black or just ignore it?
<hello> penguin42 Normal Mode and Upside down is black
<penguin42> hello: Ah hang on....
<penguin42> hello: Do you have your main LCD on as well ? And is there an error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log about can't allocate framebuffer?
<hello> penguin42 the main lcd sometimes works sometimes its part way black
<penguin42> hello: I think you have bug 619663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619663 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "[maverick] Non-mirrored dual-screen gives narrow display on secondary monitor" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619663
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-10
<hello> penguin42 what do i do
<hello> Anyone
<penguin42> hello: It's marked as a high priority bug with a fix committed so I'd expect to see a fix come out very soon; I think if you tell X that your two monitors are above each other rather than side by side it might work
<Ken8521> hello: well did you get ubuntu to boot again
<hello> one sec
<Ken8521> it sure sounds like thats his problem..
<hello> Ken8521 it booted
<Ken8521> hello: try penguin's fix first, setting the monitors "on top of" each other, rather than side by side
<hello> ok
<Ken8521> penguin42: just reading the responses to that bug.. it looks like .. it looks like folks are adding a PPA, and installing "xorg edgers" whatever the heck that is
<Ken8521> seveal on that report say it works
<penguin42> Ken8521: xorg-edgers is a bleeding edge X build, it's newer than the newest thing you can imagine; it breaks in different ways
<Ken8521> hmm
<penguin42> Ken8521: If you find yourself on a machine where the shipping X is too broken it's certainly worth a go
<hello> Ken8521 its working
<Ken8521> penguin42: yeah,i guess.
<Ken8521> hello: lol, seriously?
<hello> Ken8521 yes really
 * phil42 smiles  :)
<Ken8521> the dual displays, or you successfully booted
<hello> Ken8521 both
<Ken8521> woot.. i win.. i got it working before it shutdown..
<Ken8521> lol
<phil42> whew, i was just about to ask my mom for bus ticket money
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> man, and he didn't accuse me of trying to steal his IP either
<Ken8521> lol
<hello> Ken8521steal ip ?
<hello> Ken8521 what even is tht
<phil42> sh, don't tell him
<Ken8521> hello: some idjit this morning, asked me for help w/ remote desktop, and accused me of trying to steal his IP...lol
<Ken8521> and truth was, i didn't even ask him for his IP address, i asked him if remote desktop was seeing his network IP..lol
<hello> Ken8521 what is staealing a ip
<Ken8521> hello: if you don't know.. it's not a big deal.. don't worry about it.
<Ken8521> but as of an hour ago, he was still begging for help in #ubuntu
<Ken8521> lol
<hello> its been a hour ?
<Ken8521> so, sing the hallelujah chorus, hello's problems are solved
<Ken8521> hello: it's been a while, but me and him had our issues this morniing.. i jsut sit in both channels, thats all.
<Ken8521> i always miss ubuntu+1 after the release.. it makes me sad
<dvheumen> hi, I seem to have hit a bug, but I can't find anything about it on launchpad. I was hoping someone could confirm this. I'm running Ubuntu Maverick RC. The problem: If I select another language at GDM login, I get the Localization settings of this language, but I don't get the translation of the GUI
<hello> i wonder what they will put in ubuntu 11.00
<Ken8521> hello: well, considering there won't be an 11.00.. probably not
<hello> bye Im only using xp now
<Ken8521> theymight in 11.04 though
<Ken8521> you mean all that damn work, and you're not even gonna use ubuntu?
<hello> i kiddinf
<Ken8521> lol
<hello> bye
<Ken8521> dude, i was about to track you down
<devunt> countdown is change to "It's almost here!"
<devunt> *changed
<Ken8521> !countdown
<Ken8521> isitoutyet
<Ken8521> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Malkavian__> so hello is going back to a 10 years old OS?
<milaz> dvheumen: if you enter System -> Administration -> Language Support, are all checkboxes on on your language?
<Ken8521> Malkavian__: i think he was being facetious
<meerdack> only an idiot would revert to xp
<Ken8521> at least i hope so, especially after i spent an hour working out his problem
<Malkavian__> what was the problem?
<devunt> I mean, countdown banner.
<devunt> :)
<Ken8521> some dual display nonsense w/ Intel
<Malkavian__> oh..
<Ken8521> half a screen worked, one was upside down, or some craziness like that
<dvheumen> milaz, I'm currently running my native language (Dutch) and everything is translated and stuff. The strange thing is that when I log in and select English (US) in the bottom at GDM I still get the user interface translated to Dutch (but with US English localization)
<dvheumen> milaz, it was installed in English, only after installation have I installed the Dutch language packages
<phil42> i'm exhausted,  i hope it comes out soon
<phil42> afk
<rypervenche> How will I have to go about updating my sources, e.g., my Pidgin PPA will need to be updated. Will I have to copy my sources list before I upgrade then manually add them again?
<dvheumen> milaz: and the answer to your question: both translations and spell checking/writing aids are checked (for both Dutch and English)
<Kurdistan> when will maverick stable be released?
<Kurdistan> it is 10.10.10 here :)
<milaz> dvheumen: oh, i see. What do you mean saying "user interface translated to Dutch (but with US English localization)"?
<Daekdroom> Kurdistan, it'll be released at UTC time
<milaz> US units and Dutch words in interface?
<milaz> and week starting from Sunday?
<Kurdistan> UTC time?
<Malkavian__> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<dvheumen> milaz: okay, so I'm at the login screen. I click my name, select some other-than-system-default language in the bar at the bottom and then enter my password and log in. The result: GUI with still the default language (words and sentences), but the way the date and time is displayed has changed to the language I have selected.
<penguin42> dvheumen: If you do echo $LANG what does it say ?
<penguin42> dvheumen: The default or the one selected?
<Pr070cal> anyone know if nvidia drivers will be fixed ?
<penguin42> dvheumen: Or probably a better question is which of the outputs of the 'locale' program are correct/incorrect?
<phil42> which nvidia card do you have?
<phil42> and which driver doesn't work for you?
<phil42> oops, i forgot, i am afk
<dvheumen> penguin42: sorry for the delay ... was installing something. Okay LANG=en_US.utf8
<dvheumen> penguin42: and this is the selected one
<Kurdistan> how is the closed drivers under maverick rc now? slow?
<penguin42> dvheumen: And how about the other outputs of locale ?
<dvheumen> penguin42: could you elaborate, if you mean outputs like date and time: they are correct in the UI and it's in English format when I execute 'date' in a terminal
<penguin42> dvheumen: if you just run the command     locale    what does it say?
<dvheumen> everything, except for LANGUAGE is set correctly, LANGUAGE=nl_NL:en_US:en
<dvheumen> so nl_NL is set as the default, and I had selected en_US during login
<penguin42> dvheumen: Interesting, mine doesn't have anything called LANGUAGE
<penguin42> (but I'm running en_GB.utf8 only)
<dvheumen> I did click 'apply system-wide' at both Language and Text tabs, maybe that sets something
<Pr070cal> phil42: i have an asus 8400gs 256 silent and driver is the nvidia-185 i think the 2.60 ver
<dvheumen> so I'd better file a bug then
<peto_> bye
<phil42> my 8400GS is running great with the 256.53 driver, but right i am running the 260.19.06 driver
<Pr070cal> hmm not sure why mine isnt working ?
<phil42> which unbuntu version are you using?
<Kuba> phoenix_: it is working okay on ubuntu 10.04
<Pr070cal> xserver doesnt start
<Pr070cal> 10.10 RC
<Pr070cal> 64-bit
<phil42> i am running 10.10 rc (with updates)
<phil42> 64 bit here too
<phoenix_> Kuba: so the problem is with the os
<phil42> you have to disable the nouveau driver first
<Pr070cal> phil42: http://ca.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9936393
<phil42> boot with nouveau.blacklist=true
<Pr070cal> phil42: i used blacklist
<phoenix_> Kuba: did you check the bug reports for 10.10
<step21> hey, nybody using an advanced/different ui like gnome shell etc. on 10.10?
<Kuba> phoenix_: I think I have already checked it
<l32007> Its almost here
<phoenix_> Kuba: no bug report regarding this?
<Malkavian__> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Pr070cal> phoenix_: oh thats not the correct post anyway but i get no signal on screen
<Kuba> phoenix_: Can't find anything
<l32007> I wonder if they fix that installer bug i reported with the width being to small.
<phil42> you had it running, then you got updates and it stopped working? is that correct?
<step21> what's the terminal command to display the distribution version again?
<phoenix_> Pr070cal: correct post?
<phil42> Pr070cal did you check dmesg and Xlog?
<phoenix_> Kuba: can you wait till the full release and see if the bug is gone
<Pr070cal> phoenix_: xorg log doesnt output as it never starts
<l32007> im stuck with an old kernel, (due to a bug in updating)  anyone know how to access the grub-pc update thing after an update
<Pr070cal> brb i try blacklist
<Kuba> phoenix_: possibly, that is a bug i can live with, at least for 2 days ;p
<Kuba> phoenix_: Though I will be trying to trace it carefully, since I don't beleive official release would change something
<ChogyDan> l32007: what is missing?
<ChogyDan> l32007: you may just be looking for sudo update-grub
<phoenix_> Kuba: may be there is some problemm with the driver.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586783
<l32007> no, grub itself is uptodate
<l32007> its just not configured
<ChogyDan> l32007: well, just run that anyway, it is harmless
<l32007> Its this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/657103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657103 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc fails to configure / install on update when using options." [Undecided,New]
<l32007> yeah
<Kuba> phoenix_: yeah, now I trying to compile boradcom's driver
<penguin42> l32007: I'd try running update-grub if you can
<phoenix_> Kuba: good luck
<l32007> alright, i assume it updated the linux kernel image
<l32007> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Kuba> phoenix_: heh, thank You for the great help :)
<l32007> alright, i think that fixed it thanks for your help
<phoenix_> Kuba: you are welcome
<phil42> why must the narwhal be natty?
<phil42> i could be normal
<phil42> *it
<l32007> it could also be nasty
<l32007> or neglectful
<ariakus> why maverick doesnt support sis video or flash out ofthe box? where\s progression, same shit each year
<l32007> or nutritious
<l32007> because ubuntu is commited to providing only FREE software
<MaverickOne> ariakus: that is an issue with sis not supporting linux
<MaverickOne> also please keep the language clean
<l32007> should be a simple .deb install now tho
<l32007> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<l32007> (unless you have 64 bit like me)
<ariakus> sis should not support anyrthing, linux should
<MaverickOne> lol
<penguin42> ariakus: If you just install the flashplugin-installer package it should do it all for you for flash
<MaverickOne> wrong
<l32007> its like saying windows should support running compiz
<MaverickOne> How can linux support hardware if the vendor doesn't provide source code and makes it almost impossible to get
<ariakus> why should I install anything for basc tasks?
<phil42> i guess Pr070cal isn't coming back
<l32007> its not like that, its the developers problems
<SporkWitch> my question's easy: what's the normal process ot update from 10.04 to 10.10?  Never done a major update in linux before, just clean installs and random package updates.  I'm using Kubuntu 10.04, specifically, if this makes a difference on the process.
 * phil42 is afk
<penguin42> ariakus: I'd agree it would be good, but some hardware vendors make it difficult to do that on purpose
<l32007> The update manager tells you that there is an update when you refresh
<ariakus> there's an ultimate developing technics called reverse ingeneering
<penguin42> SporkWitch: Wait until the release, run update-manager and it should do it all for you
<SporkWitch> ahh, easy enough then lol
<SporkWitch> thought the release already happened? what time zone do they run on?
<penguin42> ariakus: Yeh that's effectively what's starting to happen for the Nvidia stuff - but it'll be a long process
<SporkWitch> (it's already 0200 here lol)
<penguin42> SporkWitch: No one is saying, some people are saying in about 12 hours
<FireCrotch> SporkWitch: I imagine they're aiming for 1010GMT
<SporkWitch> FireCrotch: i like that assumption, i already noticed that 10.10 comes out on 10/10/10 :P
<ThomasWaldmann> 42!
<l32007> it passed 10.10am in the easten states of australia about 30 mins ago
<SporkWitch> any good resources that summarize the changes and improvements from 10.04 to 10.10?
<TwoD> Still about 8hrs left in Sweden then...
<TwoD> and everywhere else too I guess if they go for GMT <_<
<TwoD> *GMT 10.10
<Pr070cal> phil42: nope no luck with nouveau.blacklist
<macer1> when maverick will be released?
<Pr070cal> phil42: i just hope its fixed in final :)
<l32007> soon
<l32007> lol
<l32007> the site says its almost here
<Malkavian__> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<ChogyDan> SporkWitch: there will be release notes
<l32007> there will be a note here when its out and on http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/
<Pr070cal> phisher1: nv driver works fine ?
 * TwoD crosses fingers for 10.10 GMT and goes to bed. =)
<macer1> launchpad says "37 minutes" to ubuntu 10.10 :D
<macer1> but 30 minutes ago it was "less than 20 minutes" lol
<l32007> where i cant find it?
<macer1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.10 - "expected in 37 minutes"
<l32007> oh, and now ubuntu ubuntu-10.10 is expected... wait for it
<l32007> 2 minutes ago
<l32007> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<Malkavian__> they send it to the mirrors already
<milaz> bye all!
<l32007> bye
<macer1> malkavian: where?!
<l32007> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<l32007> there
<rww> pretty sure that's just related to when certain packages finish building ;P
<rww> it's not some magical official counter
<l32007> lol yeah
<l32007> nah, i think its been set to 10/10/10 12.01 am whatever time
<MartyMcFly> 10.10.10. 10:10
<Ken8521> l32007: but 1202, in one time zone
<Ken8521> frankly, i agree w/ MartyMcFly 10:10.. just not sure what time zone
<Ken8521> btw MartyMcFly awesome username.. one of my all time favorite trilogies
<MartyMcFly> :)
<l32007> nah, the launchpad would mostlikely not have an ability to set an exact time
<MartyMcFly> UTM i hope
<Ken8521> it realy doesn't matter to me
<MartyMcFly> UTC
<Ken8521> my system is up to date
<macer1> there is no where download links :/
<Ken8521> macer1: sure there is
<l32007> go download the rc lol (joking)
<Ken8521> why not?
<Ken8521> you can update/upgrade it to final
<l32007> it clutters their servers
<l32007> and they'd rather everyone wait
<Ken8521> wahh.
<Ken8521> then take down the rc's
<rww> If you haven't seen it already, #ubuntu-release-party exists :)
<Ken8521> their servers are gonna get bombed in the morning, so it doesn't matter
<macer1> i can't update because i have oooold 9.04 :/
<macer1> and i have too slow internet to update
<l32007> shipit.ubuntu.com is the answer cor you macer
<Ken8521> macer1: well download the rc and reinstall.. :).. it's better anyway
<l32007> for*
<Ken8521> shipit takes to long
<l32007> 4-6 weeks
<l32007> but you get 2 ubuntu stickers lol
<Ken8521> l32007: 9.04 will be EOL end of the month
<fiber> I'm trying to boot into the new 10.10 liveCD, but when I do the boot hangs with the error http://pastebin.com/ePMbtx3L then it drops into busybox saying it couldn't open /dev/loop0 .  I've asked dr. google and it seems the problem has to do with dmraid, so i disconnected all my raid devices but this still happens!  does anyone have an idea as to what is happening?
<Maka> Hey there :) I have a problem that I could really use some help from someone more experienced with linux than me.
<l32007> whats your problem maka
<penguin42> fiber: sr0 is the CDrom drive, so it sounds more like cdrom than RAID
<l32007> you cant exactly dissconnect the cd drive
<fiber> penguin42, hrmm.. true say.  let me unplug the CD drive also and see what happens
<Ken8521> sure you can
<l32007> try do a live USB
<fiber> l32007: i'm installing through a USB key
<l32007> oh good
<Maka> I was using 10.04 and was working perfectly..i love it! but then the other day i did the update to 10.10rc, everything seemd to go fine, rebooted after update complete, acts fine through login then i get purple screen and i can see and move my mouse cursor.. but no gnome menu's ever show up. i cannot alt-f2 to get ot a run command.. buti can ctl-alt-f1 to a command line
<fiber> faster rw, i'm very impatient! heh
<Maka> so i loggd in as me, tried sudo apt-get check ubuntu-desktop.. it was fine, nevertheless i tried removing and then reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<Maka> still didnt help
<l32007> hmm
<l32007> whats your video card?
<Maka> i created a new user and rebooted... tried logging in as them... same problem. i'm stumped
<Maka> plz help?? i'm very new to linux and dont know what else to try
<fiber> penguin4: hrm, strange.  it seems to be working.  I had an ubuntu CD in the drive, but i chose to boot through the USB... i wonder why it's looking at the CD!
<Maka> video card.. umm... well it's the one that comes in toshiba satellite pro p505 laptop
<Maka> it was working perfectly before the upgrade
<penguin42> fiber: Good question!
<Pr070cal> Maka: where you using nvidia drivers
 * penguin42 goes to bed
<l32007> he doesnt know, let me look it up
<Maka> i dont know
<l32007> he/she of course
<fiber> l32007: so biased :-p
<Pr070cal> Maka: ive got similar problem xserver and gdm dont start and screen get no signal
<Maka> i do remember that it offered when i set up 10.04 to use a restricted video driver and i did so and it looked the same
<Maka> no problems though
<l32007> Its an ATI maka has
<l32007> i have no experience with ati's so i cant really help
<Maka> ooh that's another thing.. when i try to load up anything gnome related.. it gives error Gtk-WARNING**: cannot open display
<Maka> i know just enough aboutlinux to move around in command line.. but not enough to fix anything :(
<macer1> maka: try "export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<fiber> penguin42: well.. the error isn't coming up, but neither is anything else!  i'm just staring at the boot animation (it should have already booted... USB2 and ddr3 ram... i assume it transfers the data to a ramfs and then boots from there)
<l32007> Can you get to a terminal and type fglrxinfo
<l32007> tell me the results
<Maka> ok i will try that.. will have to reboot into ubuntu (i'm in vista right now, yuck, i've learned to hate windows now that i'm used to ubuntu) brb i'll let you know what it says
<l32007> ok
<step21> anyone using gnome-shell?
<Ken8521> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Ken8521> argg
<Ken8521> arewethereyet
<Ken8521> !arewethereyet
<l32007> !arewethereyet
<l32007> lol
<l32007> !isitout
<l32007> !isitout
<Ken8521> guess ubottu isn't the all knowing infobot
<l32007> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<l32007> !ubottu !isitout
<l32007> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<l32007> !wellidontlikeyou
<macer2> :D
<macer2> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<l32007> !isitout
<l32007> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<l32007> !isitout
<l32007> !isitout
<l32007> what gives
<Ken8521> l32007: it just doesn't like you
<Ken8521> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<l32007> !ubottu you suck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l32007> pwned
<macer2> lol
<Ken8521> lol
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<macer2> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sebsebseb> uhmm theres #ubuntu-release-party for stuff like that
<l32007> !sts
<l32007> !foo
<ubottu> foo is baz
<l32007> !l32007
<tsimpson> stop that...
<Tac> my connection dropped while I was doing the upgrade on my laptop.  All packages were downloaded, and installed. it had just asked me to replace my phpmyadmin config file when I wnet offline.... now it just hangs... thoughts?
<Ken8521> !msgthebot > l32007
<ubottu> l32007, please see my private message
<Tac> I can't expand and see the terminal because my netbook screen cuts it off...
<Ken8521> Tac: ditch that horrible unr interface?
<Tac> unr?
<Ken8521> ubuntu netbook remix(i think thats what it means)
<Tac> yeah, don't use that
<Tac> straight gnome
<Ken8521> oh really?
<Ken8521> well then just resize your terminal
<Tac> no.... the "terminal" you can click + to see in the upgrade window
<fiber> OK, so, I am trying to boot into a live usb but i just get stuck at the booting animation.  Now, the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/509751/
<Tac> I just can't see what the last lines were in it, and now it's hung...
<fiber> and i've tried 2 different USB keys
<Tac> I'm scared to just kill the process since it's a dist upgrade....
<Tac> but all packages were 'installed' ...
<l32007> guys, if maka comes back on can you tell him to type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg" I'm off
<trism> Tac: you might be able to drag the window holding alt, so you can see the rest
<l32007> cya
<Tac> I just don't know if it's hanging on config for a package, since the last thing it did was ask me to accept changes for a phpmyadmin config file
<Tac> trism, holding down alt did nothing I could see...
<Tac> I just don't know what to do right here so I was hoping someone else would :)
<sebsebseb> so to install Unity from repo, its just install Unity or netbook interface right?  and then it should work?  well wasn't the case here,  with the RC and all the updates,  maybe will  actsaully work on a desktop where the propritary Nivida driver got installed first, on a desktop, with the final hmm
<Tac> should I cancel the process and re-run the upgrade, will it know where it left off? should I just reboot and hope all that was left was cleanup?  Any help here would be great... I just don't want to brick my laptop
<Ken8521> sebsebseb: i believe its install unr  but i could be wrong
<Ken8521> !info unr
<ubottu> Package unr does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> !une
<sebsebseb> well #ubuntu should be fun!  (yes sarcasm, but not 100%) when loads of people start complaining about Unity not working for them, be that on a netbook or a desktop
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<step21> Tac, why can't you just let it finish to be safe
<Ken8521> thank bazhang
<Tac> step21, it's hung....
<bazhang> welcome
<donniezazen> unity is waste of time as it in now way makes your netbook a little faster.
<Ken8521> sebsebseb: i honestly dont see how anyone uses Unity, i hate it
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: I thought I would  do the RC earlier and get the updates, since I was going to the other day, you know before the final :) so yep did that.  Netbook ISO well  didn't get very far with that on here, since I got Nivida.  So installed from the desktop RC,  got all the updates, and installed a load in to it
<Ken8521> even on my netbook, i'd rather use gnome
<step21> Tac, for how long? esp. when using gui apt-get is sometimes much slower on 10.10 due to some sync functions or something
<Tac> half hour?
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: well yeah there are quite a few nice alternative netbook OS's out there, from what I have seen, as in webpages and such,  well I think I vm'd one or two before even
<step21> mmm.
<step21> on the same package?
<Tac> it popped up asking me to accept changes to a phpmyadmin config file.... then didn't do anything for 10 min or so..... so then I tried to open the terminal, which I can't see the bottom of, and now it's hung...
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: well its ashame really since really for  10.10 most of the effort has been done on the netbook version, that most users won't even be using,  and the desktop version isn't really that much of an improvement to 10.04
<Tac> I can't even click the minus sign to minimize the terminal part back
<Ken8521> sebsebseb: this is true
<step21> Tac, well I'd prob. kill it, but I don't want you to blame me when it goes wrong ...
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i use Gnome on my netbook w/o issue... very strange
<step21> sebsebseb, dunno, for me 10.10 is much more stable/polished then 10.04
<Tac> would you re-run the upgrade though and see if it takes back over where it hung at?
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: however then again,  this kind of stuff doesn't effect me that much personally anymore, since other distros :)  ,but even so what I was saying
<Ken8521> but.. only window i run full size, is Firefox
<Tac> I'm not super worried about killing it, since it got through installing everything, but I'm wondering if something else might have needed configuring
<sebsebseb> also I got to enable the font myself right?  and it won't work in Lubuntu I guess?  which I am currently in :)
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: I guess i'll try the final, for Unity, but will probably just end up wasting CD's
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: well a CD,  on the other hand,  I pretty much have the final now hmm
<Ken8521> lol
<step21> Tac, yes, I guess I would rerun just to make sure it didn't miss anything
<fiber> OK, so... I solved a problem but it brings up questions about how 10.10 is booting.  Basically, my bios has a floppy emulation option and when i was booting, the boot would freeze because it would try reading from this null drive.  also, when I was booting from a USB key, ubuntu insisted on reading my CD drive
 * sebsebseb was mainly putting this on here to try Unity, but if I can't well,  10.10 won't last very long on here
<sebsebseb> at least Plymouth seems to be a bit more fixed in 10.10, but  I am not 100% sure since this computer didn't even have 10.04 on it with issues, that was the other one
<Maka> Thank you so much for your help guys :) you mentitoned doing fglrxinfo... i typed that and it couldnt find command... i thought perhaps i needed to install fglrx so i did sudo apt-get install fglrxinfo , it installed.. i rebooted and my desktop is back! :)
<Maka> i'm on ubuntu right now :)
<osubuck_> lagg
<Maka> *doing a happy dance*
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: so for Unity from the repo, I mean I ended up installing two, which probably wasn't really the idea, but even so should have worked I guess?
<Ken8521> sebsebseb: i would hope so.. i don't use unity, but there's been a gazillion complaints about it.
<sebsebseb> Ken8521: yep #ubuntu should get interesting soon, because of Unity
<Maka> so you all were right on track.. it was my video driver
<Ken8521> sebsebseb: indeedo
<osubuck_> so will the geforce fx 5200 work on 10.10?
<Ken8521> osubuck_: i don't see why it wouldn't
<osubuck_> think i saw that xorg 1.9 wont support it
<osubuck_> no nvidia drivers :(
<Ken8521> i have an 7900.. pretty sure they use the same driver?
<Pr070cal> Maka: wish i could fix mine :)
<osubuck_> 173.xxx drivers
<durt> hey folks, anyone tell me why kernel -22 is before -25 in my grub boot list? Just noticed it and can't remember ever editing the order.
<Pr070cal> osubuck_: what happens after reboot
<Ken8521> osubuck_: ok, i'm using 260...
<osubuck_> i haven't installed it yet
<osubuck_> im waiting for tomorrow
<Ken8521> osubuck_: why? so your upgrade will take longer?
<Ken8521> i don't think anything is changing in the next 12hrs
<Pr070cal> osubuck_: i got 8400gs and i get no signal on screen
<osubuck_> im waiting for the final ISO to be released, so i will have it burned for the future if i need it
<trism> osubuck_: I believe 173 was recently updated to support 1.9
<osubuck_> that would be great
<Ken8521> ok, actually, i take that back.. i have the "Nvidia proprietary driver" according to Additional Drivers, but it works perfectly(I didn't do anything to install it.. it was available, and was marked recommended)
<Pr070cal> i think thats the problem im having, 1.9 support problems, not sure though no output to xorg.log
<bjsnider> osubuck_, the nvidia-173 driver has been updated and does in fact work in maverick
<Tac> step21, so it didn't brick it :-p .... as I was rebooting, a window popped up that on quick glimpse said something about phpMyAdmin and a next button.... so I assume the upgrade-manager was wanting me to go through a few phpmyadmin config steps, and that window was just hidden to me.. and that's why the upgrade was hanging..
<bjsnider> Pr070cal, we've been over this ground before. your card isn't supported by the nvidia driver at the moment
<Ken8521> hmm, i just looked in synaptic, and it looks like i have 173 installed(at least thats all the nvidia packages that are installed)
<Tac> step21, I re-ran the upgrade, it told me to do a partial upgrade, then said everything was fine... we'll see moving forward...
<step21> Tac, yeah ... just reupgrade till everything seems up to date :) why was your terminal hidden though
<joelz> I'm hoping to solicit some help with enabling compositing in Maverick. I've installed the latest Nvidia beta driver, but no luck yet.
<Tac> terminal wasn't hidden... just too tall, couldn't see it all
<Tac> ( netbook screen )
<step21> ah okay
<Tac> I've come across a few windows that are just too tall for a netbook screen by default... I've submitted a bug or two
 * step21 reminds himself to never get a netbook, xpad etc. :)
<macer1> who have download links to 10.10?
<Ken8521> Tac: that has happened to me w/ desktop effects set to "normal".. change it to none.. and the top panel should keep it from going above it.
<Ken8521> it actually happens occasionally on my laptop as well, so i change it to "None" and the problem goes away.
<Ken8521> not that i care, cuz i think desktop effects are corny
<durt> Tac, Alt-left-click to move the window around (if you don't know that already).
<Ken8521> ou can't drag a window arond w/ just left click?
 * phil42 has returned
<Ken8521> phil42: should i install ubuntu 10.10?
<Ken8521> lol
<phoenix_> where can i download the new kubuntu font for kubuntu
<phoenix_> sorry ubuntu font
<Maka> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box.
<trism> phoenix_: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Ken8521> what new ubuntu font?
<phil42> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<durt> Ken8521, ya on the top bar, but if you want it to go above the top of the screen you need to use alt.
<phil42> try the live cd but don't install it
<Maka> that is from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<Ken8521> phil42: ;)
<Maka> i did it and mine is working now
<Maka> i'm on 10.10
<bjsnider> phoenix_, if you're using maverick up to date you already did install it
<phil42> hold on a second or 2, let me check something
<Ken8521> Maka: i thought you had to change some sources list, etc.. to make that command work?
<phil42> yes, try the live cd but don't install, wait for 10.10
<Maka> mine worked right away
<phoenix_> bjsnider: i am using 10.04 right now
<Ken8521> lol
<Maka> other than my video driver issue which you guys showed me how to fix (installing fglrx for ati from command line) my upgrade was easy
<andril> is Maverick being delayed?
<phil42> no
<Ken8521> Maka: and just think, if ATI didn't suck, it would have been easier
<Ken8521> andril: what gave you that idea?
<phil42> it is ready and waiting for the release date to arrive
<Ken8521> tomorrow sometime.. i'm hedging my bet on 10:10am UTC
<Maka> yes yes :)  but even with that video driver hassle.. i love ubuntu so much and hate windows so much, it was worth the minor inconvenience and i learned something in the process
<andril> Ken8521, many comments between the channels - thanks for setting it straight
<Ken8521> Maka: yeah..
<Ken8521> andril: setting what straight?
<Ken8521> oh the release date?
<andril> Ken8521, release date
<Ken8521> i dunno, unless something dramatic has happened, like they're gonna actually fix Unity.... but don't get your hopes up, 10.10.10 at 10:10am, is probably it
<andril> 10.10 on 10/10/10 waiting....
<Ken8521> i wish VNC would tunnel sound
<Ken8521> then i could watch movies at work
<Ken8521> lol
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<l32007> !isitnotout
<rww> !isitoutyet
<Maka> ok i have another question... i used to use compiz fusion on 10.04.. i noticed that compiz wasnt doing it's thing on 10.10 rc  so i went to System->Appearance and to tab "Visual Effects" to change it back to "Extra" like before.. but it gives me error "Desktop effects could not be enabled" so i'm confused.. this worked on 10.04.. same video card and  i have now installed same ati dri.ver  :( what do you think i should do to get it back
<bjsnider> there is nothing stopping anyone from grabbing it right now
<bjsnider> today's daily-live spin wuld have to be 99% or more of the final
<phil42> uh oh
<phil42> don't let ikonic read you typing that
<Ken8521> lol
<Maka> no ideas ? *sigh*
<Maka> well... bye for now :)
<durt> Can anyone tell me why kernel -22 is before -25 in my grub boot list? Just noticed it and can't remember ever editing the order.
<Ken8521> Maka: didn't you have some sort of video card issue?
<trism> durt: -25 is probably 2.6.32-25, and -22 is probably 2.6.35-22, which is a greater version
<durt> trism, heh, oops.
<Squizz> How much longer?
<Flynsarmy> is it out yet?
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: no
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: join #ubuntu-release-announce to see when it's announced
<Flynsarmy> thanks
<joelz> I'm having the same issue as Maka. Latest driver is installed, but compositing won't enable.
<joelz> Nvidia graphics card
<joelz> No ideas for enabling compositing with an Nvidia card?
<phil42> does nvidia-settings run correctly?
<phil42> joelz?
<avis> when is maverick released ?
<phil42> soon
<joelz> phil42?
<phil42> does nvidia-settings run correctly?
<joelz> yep
<phil42> just checking
<joelz> driver version 260.19.06
<Ken8521> Joelio: sys/admin/appearance/visual effects  ?
 * phil42 doesn't run desktop compositing but does run 3d games
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Ken8521> l32007: you're gonna get the banhammer
<joelz> Ken8521 doesn't enable
<Ken8521> joelz: did you restart after enabling the driver?
<joelz> Did a couple restarts
<Ken8521> joelz: whats your graphics card again?
<phil42> was there this much anticipation before lucid?
<Ken8521> phil42: there always is
<rww> phil42: yup. if not more, since it was LTS
<joelz> GeForce 8200M G
<rww> well is, I guess
<Ken8521> Joelio: i think i read earlier there's an issue w/ the 8x cards.. but i dunno
<Ken8521> maybe install the driver from nvidia' ssite?
<bjsnider> joelz, what does glxinfo yield?
<bjsnider> Ken8521, DO NOT tell people to do that
<bjsnider> ever
<Ken8521> bjsnider: i didn't
<Ken8521> i don't need preaching to
<phil42> i turned on compositing just to see what would happen and i guess it worked, really don't know
<ikonia> Ken8521: you just suggested installing a driver from the nvidia site, then said you didn't
<Ken8521> if you want to play OP, do it w/ others.. learn reading comprehension
<Ken8521> no id din't
<bjsnider> you didn't just tell him to install the nvidia installer?
<joelz> Ken8521 bjsnider I've looked into installing manually, but it looks a little over my head
<Ken8521> ic
<ikonia> 22:53 < Ken8521> maybe install the driver from nvidia' ssite?
<ikonia> Ken8521: what did you mean by that ?
<ikonia> apologies if I missunderstood
<Ken8521> exactly what it said...
<Ken8521> you did
<Ken8521> apology accepted
<ikonia> errr no
<bjsnider> you didn't clarify what you did mean
<ikonia> try the driver from nvidia's site
<ikonia> you just said you didn't say that
<l32007> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Ken8521> i didn't say it the way you're intrepeting it
<ikonia> Ken8521: again, apologies if I'm miss-reading you
<Ken8521> accepted, you are
<ikonia> it looks like you've just suggested using those drivers
<bjsnider> joelz, open a terminal and run the "glxinfo" command. pastebin the results
<ikonia> Ken8521: how did you mean it then
<phil42> i have installed the factory packaged driver recently
<Ken8521> ikonia: it doesn't matter what i say?.. you're not gonna believe me anyway
<ikonia> Ken8521: I am
<Ken8521> ..
<ikonia> Ken8521: if you could explain what you meant
<joelz> In Appearance Preferences, I can click the "Extra" option, and the screen flickers a little, but no compositing
<phil42> i wonder if its broken in maverick
<Ken8521> joelz: does it enable?
<l32007> joelz have you got propritary drivers installed?
<ikonia> Ken8521: if you could explain what you meant
<phil42> HE DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING
<joelz> Nvidia driver 260.19.06 installed
<bjsnider> joelz, open a terminal and run the "glxinfo" command. pastebin the results
<ikonia> phil42: I don't understand how I'm miss-reading that, I'd like it explained to me what he meant by Ken8521
<Ken8521> ikonia: i'm not teaching english here...
<ikonia> Ken8521: if you could explain what you meant, that would be helpful, as I only read it as "try installing the nvidia.com drivers"
<joelz> Terminal says glxinfo isn't installed
<Ken8521> ikonia: and like i said, you read it wrong
<ikonia> Ken8521: explain what you meant then
<Ken8521> why?
<l32007> he meant to go to http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us and follow the prompts to install drivers ikonia
<bjsnider> joelz, run "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<ikonia> Ken8521: because I want to know what you meant
<Ken8521> i could talk till i'm blue in the face about what i meant, and it wouldn't matter
<Ken8521> so just let it drop
<ikonia> Ken8521: then just tell me what you meant
<Ken8521> i've yet tos uggest anything remotely dangerous in this channel, do you really think I just threw caution to the wind this time?
<joelz> installing
<ikonia> Ken8521: then explain what you meant
<phil42> i am just gonna mute both you guys for a little while,  read ya later  :)
<l32007> Dont bother with ken, ikona
<Ken8521> ikonia: i don't have to... i told you, this isn't english class
<l32007> please clam
<joelz> Lots of text generated by glxinfo... how should I "pastebin" without overwhelming the chat?
<bjsnider> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> joelz: copy to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here
<joelz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509798/
<bjsnider> joelz, that says you are using the nvidia-supplied opengl libs. you should have no problem doing compositing
<joelz> bjsnider Using Appearances/Visual Effects doesn't seem to enable compositing.
<l32007> have you tryed ccsm
<l32007> type ccsm
<l32007> and enable it from there
<l32007> or apt-get ccsm
<l32007> apt-get install ccsm*
<bjsnider> joelz, wait a minute. an earlier message reads something like "i clicked the "extra" option, the screen flickered" is that right?
<joelz> Yes
<bjsnider> but did a message appear that said compositing had failed?
<joelz> No. But after closing Appearances and then reopening, visual effects are set back to "None"
<bjsnider> what if you try "normal"?
<joelz> Screen flickers, dialog pops up asking to "Keep Settings". I confirm, but no compositing... that I can tell
<bjsnider> but normal is not flashy
<bjsnider> when you go back into appearance settings, is the radio button on "normal still"?
<bjsnider> i mean "Normal" still
<joelz> Nope. It's back on "None"
<bjsnider> did you clean install maverick, or upgrade from another distro?
<joelz> I upgraded from 10.04. Unfortunately, it seems.
<joelz> Should I clean install?
<bjsnider> no, i'm not suggesting that
<bjsnider> compositing was fine in lucid?
<joelz> Worked fine in Lucid.
<bjsnider> maybe there's a userland configuration file that's in the way here
<majnoon> anyone try maverick in virtualbox ??
<bjsnider> can you hop into the guest account and try enabling compositing?
<phil42> in kvm
<joelz> Hopping. BRB
<joelz> Couldn't enable in guest session
<phil42> it worked for me
<l32007> i tried virtualbox in mavrick, but not the other way round
<joelz> This bug on launchpad sound similar... Any clues here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/630800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630800 in kdebase-kde4 (Ubuntu) "Can't enable opengl-compositing with nVidia driver after fail with nouveau" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> joelz, that's not the problem in your case
<bjsnider> we just eliminated userland configuration files as a possible cause
<joelz> Gotcha
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<bjsnider> there could be a log somewhere that records a useful error message
<bjsnider> maybe dmesg
<marsfligth> Have you idea when the 10.10 final release will be available for downloadin?
<l32007> noidea
<l32007> just spam !isitout and you'll be the first to know
<l32007> (jokes)
<bjsnider> joelz, wait a minute. try this. open a console again. then type "compiz --replace"
<marsfligth> then ill go 2 sleep. to me is 4,30 am
<marsfligth> ill ry tomorrow
<megatronn> i am going to do a fresh install, how can I import my ppa list from lucid???
<joelz> The screen flickered and I got this:"compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<joelz> Launching fallback window manager
<joelz> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"."
<bjsnider> now that helps
<bjsnider> joelz, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9343886&postcount=4
<joelz> Time to put my son to bed. I'll read up and try a little later. Thanks!
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I just started the upgrade process on my home server and ran into a problem. The updater asked if I wanted to compare differences between my version of smb.conf and the maintainer's smb.conf. I chose to compare the differences side by side. I made my terminal bigger (this is over an ssh session), and the display where I was supposed to compare the files didn't scale at all and some of the buttons disappeared. So I resto
<Rigorm0rtis> red my SSH window to the size it was and the problem was still happening, so I hit CTRL+Z to suspend the process. I then cleared the screen and tried to resume the update process with fg. Now I just get my initial command (do-release-upgrade -d) and nothing is happening. How to I resume the file comparison?
<wxl> from what I gather canonical's head is in the uk and thus by their time meerkat is late.. when IS it coming (read: time zone)
<devunt> hmm it's 11:40 am
<l32007> its 1:41 in melbourne
<wxl> I'm not asking for the time but whose time we are judging the 10th as
<mhall119> it's not late until it's the 11th or later in all timezones
<wxl> crap
<wxl> mhall119: you the mastermind behind qimo?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> bwuahahaha
<mhall119> (evil laugh)
<wxl> thx for spoiling my child
<mhall119> happy to ;)
<wxl> wish laby was around when I was young
<mhall119> I know right?
<wxl> instead I just had a shitty language (BASIC)
<step21> wxl, no, how is it late... the 10 th just started in the uk
<wxl> step21: nearly 4 hours ago :)
<mhall119> yeah, I found Q Basic on my family's 486
<mhall119> though it took me 5 years between that first program and when I decided I actually wanted to do this for a living
<wxl> C128 for me - dual core
<step21> wxl, well, I don't think there was/is a rule releases have to be done immediately .... I prob. wouldn't
<wxl> I avoiding computing as a career, pursuing small scale biology instead
<mhall119> I never had a commodore, missed that milestone
<l32007> so did i
<mhall119> nor Amiga or Tandy or any of those others
<wxl> now I'm going after a CS degree finally
<mhall119> I got a 2-year degree in network engineering
<wxl> you'd think I would have taken a hint composing math notes in LaTeX
<mhall119>  then realized I hated pulling wires
<mhall119> and spent the next 10 years doing software development
 * mhall119 still hasn't learned LaTeX
 * mhall119 hangs his head in shame
<wxl> ohhhh man it's so cool :)
<wxl> ok so in about 7 hours it's late; thx a lot, Samoa
<mhall119> well, it's bed time on the 9th on the eastern seaboard of the USA
<mhall119> I'm sure it won't be released when I wake up in the morning either
<mhall119> remember, as long as it's 10/10/10 _somewhere_, it's not late yet
<mhall119> you've got better than 24 hours before it's officially late
<mhall119> though I'm taking bets on release in approx 12
<wxl> Samoa is the latest UTC-11
<wxl> realize UTC=0400
<mhall119> so you have 31 hours before you can call it late
<mhall119> better get some snacks
 * mhall119 is going to sleep away the next 7 or 8 hours
<mhall119> good night, and happy waiting
<devunt> 12:00 in KST.
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<avis> is there going to be a party ?
<ikonia> check out #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntu-release-announce
<avis> thank you sir
<ikonia> #ubuntu-release-party for noisey pointless chatter, #ubuntu-release-announce for the annoucement when it happens
<MeltingKeyboard> hi there, does anybody know when 10.10 will be released UTC??
<ikonia> no
<MeltingKeyboard> I am talking to the same person lol
<wxl> here's the latest possible time to watch http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=1033
<MeltingKeyboard> that is hilarious
<ikonia> MeltingKeyboard: as you where told in #ubuntu 30 seconds ago
<ikonia> MeltingKeyboard: why did you ask again when you where just told, there is no official time
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> smackdown
<MeltingKeyboard> that is for sure, swordz told me to go here... got kinda ancy that I was talking over there
<unknown> Not paying attention after he was bluntly told to ask here.
<wxl> could have been a keyboard malfunction ikonia
<wxl> it IS melting
<unknown> Lel
<twinkie_addict> is 10.10 that big of an inprovement over 10.4  ?
 * unknown error.
<MeltingKeyboard> yeah... my melting keyboard talks on its own lol
<Semitones> there are rumors of a pirated version that's out early
<Semitones> rumors that I'm trying to propagate
<wxl> uh
<wxl> yeah
<unknown> Even broken clocks are right twice a day.. Your keyboard could've spelt something properly.
<twinkie_addict> lol
<soreau> twinkie_addict: There are a lot of changes in linux all the time. Most changes are improvements. On top of upstream linux components, ubuntu applies it's own patches in attempt to provide the best user experience better
<wxl> that's funny
<soreau> twinkie_addict: Unless you have an ancient machine on life support, you probably want the latest official ubuntu release
<wxl> twinkie_addict: you should see the wiki
<MeltingKeyboard> msg/ ikonia The reason I am asking here is that nobody told me that there was no official time, they just told me that I was in the wrong spot to ask. Thanks for reminding me
<unknown> My computer is on lifesupport.
<ikonia> MeltingKeyboard: not a problem
<soreau> s/better/possible
<blakkheim> what version of openssh does 10.0 use?
<unknown> Overclocking makes winter a necessity.
<blakkheim> 10.10 *
<ikonia> !info openssh
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in maverick
<l32007> Unknown - Overclocking makes winter a necessity.	 <- Best quote ever
<ikonia> wow, bot must be busy
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<l32007> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<twinkie_addict> anchaint box on life suport is about right lol emachines t4130 with 370 megs of ram and 1ghz p4 prosser
<blakkheim> still not the newest, ok thx
<twinkie_addict> ill need to use alt install disk
<unknown> I thought about buying a new computer, but Alaska living costs were cheaper.
<lucent> costs are higher in Alaska, but the government -AND- the state pay you to live there
<lucent> 'cause of oil exploration rights compensation incentives
<lucent> something like this, I'm no legal kung-fu expert
<unknown> Well, it was cheaper then, it's been 12 years. I need an upgrade.
<unknown> It's offtopic, but it was funny. I actually live in Northern Ontario, the fattest place in the world(per capita).
<wxl> btw twinkie_addict http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<wxl> in the US it's Texas last time I checked
 * unknown error (Read error: Connection reset by God)
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<l32007> Hmmm
<ikonia> l32007: stop asking please, you've been shown where it will be announced
<l32007> k
<unknown> Woah woah!
<unknown> Where's this?
<unknown> Don't type to much
<unknown> Copy/paste dump is fine =)
<ikonia> unknown: #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntu-release-announce
<unknown> YAY!
<unknown> Thanks.
<ikonia> welcome
<huayra> hi
<huayra> I am holding a release party tomorrow and I would like to use one of the daily releases as we are starting before the last spin is done
<huayra> which release should I use=?
<huayra> the RC or the last daily?
<ikonia> wait for the final
<ikonia> other than that it doesn't really matter, neither will be "finished"
<huayra> I am thinkin of Ubuntu, Netbook, kubuntu, kubuntu-netbook, lubuntu and xubuntu
<huayra> ikonia, you have probably never held a release party before the release CD is out, hjave you?
<huayra> it is just not possible because of 2 reasons:
<huayra> 1. the servers will be slow
<huayra> 2. I need them by 12 or 14 at the lates
<huayra> Most releases never happen before 15.00
<ikonia> huayra: then hold your party the next day
<huayra> I do not believe we are releasing at 10.10.10 10:10
<huayra> are we?
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> ikonia, that's not the wsay it works
<huayra> I will use the latest available spin
<huayra> should I use the RC2 or the latest daily?
<ikonia> use what you want
<huayra> ok thanks
<ikonia> it won't matter
<ikonia> neither are the final release
<huayra> true
<huayra> but if you want rock solid you go for 10.04 anyway... 10.10 is for living in the edge users
<ikonia> not really
<huayra> an netbook users
<ikonia> 10.10 is still reasonably old in terms of package release so is quite stable
<huayra> ikonia, I would not install 10.10 in my grandma's computer
<twinkie_addict> im loving 10.4
<ikonia> thats your call
<huayra> unless you want to fix computers every 18 months you should ALWAYS use the LTS for the average user and for Ubuntu enthusiasts you go with the 6 month releases
<huayra> that's my experience at least
<huayra> I have a life besides fixing other people PC
<huayra> but I definitely can hold a party and installfest every 6 mnd
<twinkie_addict> i think i like my install to much to replace before next lts comes
<twinkie_addict> i started with cli install and have a very nice lxde with very few apps and it works like a dream
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<twinkie_addict> does any body check the main ubuntu site ? there is ticker ther of sors its it almost here not it its here
<rww> Considering that 10.10 isn't out yet, I fail to see the problem with this.
<Schindler> lol
<Schindler> what time zone do they use to relese it?
<bazhang> no one knows. stop asking
<twinkie_addict> i dont think they focus on time zones they just release when its ready
<Schindler> hmmm
<twinkie_addict> ubuntu releases seem to be some the most anticipated releases of any other distro i have seen
<Schindler> wat about debian? lol
<joelz> bjsnider: No dice on the xorg.conf edit. Restarted and didn't see any change.
<Schindler> what are you trying to do?
<twinkie_addict> i have kept up on debian proer in a wile
<twinkie_addict> havent
<Starcraftmazter> heys guys. As of 10.10, when im listening to music or video occasionally the sound breaks down into static, that continues for several seconds even after i pause the media
<Starcraftmazter> anyone?
<l32007> Whats the channel for the officcal thingo
<l32007> the announcement
<ChogyDan> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<l32007> ty
<bullgard4> My Maverick computer prints the dmesg line: "Using IPI No-Shortcut mode." What does IPI stand for? What does the message mean?
<lucent> bullgard4: 'IPI' hrm... sounds swedish
<lucent> I'm joking.
<jeremydei> any mactel linux users in here?  I couldn't get the RC to boot on my macbook pro..
<lucent> bullgard4: try a google search on 'cpu ipi'
<lucent> results should be illuminating.
<bullgard4> lucent: I will try.
<lucent> jeremydei: by chance have you run a non-mac OS on it previously? say... bootcamp and windows tenpee ?
<lucent> bullgard4: so I got very little useful information from that
<jeremydei> lucent, yeah, i've run previous ubuntus and it was great
<lucent> going back knowing it's something about interrupts, I'm looking for "ipi cpu interrupt"
<lucent> search is much better results on those terms bullgard4
<intrader> Anyone, should I report a bug about brasero 'Segmentation fault' on 10.10 (released)
<lucent> jeremydei: ah, I've heard more than a few users complain that 10.04 livecd does run from USB stick, and 10.10 does -not-
<lucent> could be a coincidence, or what not
<lucent> intrader: probably search and find out if someone has reported it before you?
<bullgard4> lucent: I do not understand your English in your message "search is much better results on those terms bullgard4." Say it in other words, please.
<bullgard4> lucent: I guess it may stand for »Image Processing and Interchange«.
<jeremydei> my theory is that the .iso is not the format my lame mac expects .. this post describes the symptom i' http://bit.ly/d0ZnGk
<lucent> jeremydei: oh, the CD itself?
<ChogyDan> intrader: try k3b
<jeremydei> except, these people were having the prob with windows cds.. anyways, just seeing if any fellow mactel users had figured anything out
<lucent> jeremydei: what is your workflow like?
<jeremydei> lucent, I boot the CD, and from rEfit I have 3 choices, 1) efi.x64 (causes kernel panic) 2) linux from cd 3) legacy from cd
<jeremydei> the ladder two methods, hang with 'what type of cd?'
<lucent> ah
<lucent> how is the cd being created?
<jeremydei> burned it with OSx disk image util
<Schindler> is their like a count down XD
<lucent> jeremydei: I am unfit to help you with the mac end of things, but you could probably verify the cd image if you want to
<lucent> find some util to generate md5sum of a data cd, for mac
<wxl> mac? wuz up?
<lucent> alternately try creating a bootable USB stick and put the 10.04 image on it as a test, if that works, try it with 10.10
<jeremydei> lucent, yeah I might try another burn when the new iso comes out .. i haven't had any success with usb boot in the past (it's broke for mac), but i have had success with 'linux from cd' before .. so i was surprised the rc didn't just boot
<hello[linux]> IP STEALIER lol jk
<rww> o.O
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: There is a 10.10 iso specifically made for mactel EFI, let me find it.
<jeremydei> Jordan_U, that would be awesome!
 * wxl has ubuntu working on his mac n used os x to burn discs, jeremydei 
<jeremydei> wxl, hmm, did you use the efi method or legacy?
<wxl> I just burned a live cd, ran it, liked it, and install from within ubuntu jeremydei
<SchindlerShadow> wxl was it ubuntu 10.10?!?!?
<wxl> from what I gather yr success with the bootloade largely depends on what machine you got
<wxl> SchindlerShadow: no if that was the context I apologise for the confusion but I was cooking
 * wxl devours miso soup as if he were the parents in Spirited Away
<jeremydei> wxl, haha, ok well if it wasn't 10.10 then im not as jealous ..
<wxl> yeah with 10.10 it spit out the cd and said it couldn't find a file system but apparently that's not a mac only bug
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: Sorry I can't find the link right now. I'm still looking but if you need to leave soon I can tell you a different work around.
<jeremydei> Jordan_U, I'll be connected, maybe you can pm me the link if you find it.. also would be interested in workarounds ..
<wxl> here's the error I had https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543875 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ariacus> where can I get natty narval alpha?
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: The problem , as I understand it, is that 10.10 includes support for EFI booting, which works with most UEFI implementations but not with macs. And for whatever reason, just having the EFI support makes macs unable to properly boot via BIOS emulation (which appears to me to be a bug in Apple's firmware). So you can either use a version that works with mac's EFI (which is the iso I'm looking for) or you can boot from a CD that only has BIOS supp
<bazhang> ariacus, you cant
<Jordan_U> ariacus: It doesn't exist yet, and won't for at least a few months.
<jeremydei> Jordan_U, do any of the 10.10 .isos have only BIOS support?  (no efi)
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: As far as a way to boot the Ubuntu 10.10 Live installer from a CD with only BIOS support, you can use Super GRUB2 Disk to loop boot the 10.10 iso from a file on your hard drive. It's a bit indirect but will work.
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: I'm not aware of any 10.10 isos with only BIOS support.
<jeremydei> Jordan_U, cool, thanks for the tips
<wolter> do gimp keyboard shortcuts work for anybody?
<l32007> yeah, of course
<huayra> out
<huayra> ?
<bazhang> no
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: To boot the 10.10 iso with Super GRUB2 Disk you would create a directory named "boot-isos" in the root of any partition, your Main mac partition will do fine. The name and location are important. Then burn SG2D to a CD, boot from it and choose the "Detect loop bootable isos (in /boot-isos or /boot/boot-isos)" option.
<wolter> weird, my shortcuts don't work... not even pressing escape to escape a cropping
<lucent> cat peed on your trackpad or something bad?
<wolter> no cats in my house :-/
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe using the Help function.
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: Finally found the image with mac compatible EFI support, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/633983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633983 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Can't boot Maverick beta amd64 live cd on macbook (EFI)" [High,Incomplete]
<lucent> "mac compatible"   it's the mac that's frickin' incompatible [/rant]
<wxl> agreed, and I own a mac
<wxl> of course I'm over it
<Dr_Willis> Someday PC's are supposed to start using EFI i hear.. but ive yet to see one
<wxl> soon supposedly
<jeremydei> Jordan_U, sweet!
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: If you're familiar with zsync here is the zsync link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64+mac.iso.zsync .
<Jordan_U> jeremydei: If you're not familiar with zsync then get familiar. It's awesome :)
<wxl> 0611 in the last time zone on earth
<CowzRule> i just alt f2, and typed update-manager -d, and it said "New Ubuntu release '10.10' is avaiable" and the button says UPGRADE
<Tekno_> cool
<Dr_Willis> I updated/uopgraded  just a few min ago. :) so i should allready be there...
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> hey guys
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> anyone here?
<Dr_Willis> Yes Ubuntu1010Waiter
<Dr_Willis> 289 of us. :)
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> true haha
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> do you know expected 10.10 release time...?
<nickmoeck> Ubuntu1010Waiter: When it's ready
<Dr_Willis> there is no set time
<lucent> Waiter, I'd like a beer for me and my friends who've read the bloody topic
<Dr_Willis> This same stuff gets ask3ed every release....
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> or should i go to #ubuntu channel :P
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu1010Waiter: NO.
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> k cool guys can't wait
<Dr_Willis> If you had installed the rc, and update/upgraded recently.. you will have the Final. :)
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> i know...not to go to ubuntu for 10.10...but soon 10.10 will be talked about @ #ubuntu
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> get it
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> OMG
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> Dr_Willis's real name is billGates LOL :P Brilliant
<Dr_Willis> I normally avoid the irc channels for a week after a new release.. everyone is just rambling about  the new release. and no real support questions seem to get helped. heh.
<Dr_Willis> Shh... dont tell mr  Apple over there...
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> i know sry for dumb question...
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> im excited becz 10.10 is the first release that supports my laptop
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> with new kernel
<lucent> ah, yeah I'm excited too
<lucent> this is the tenth release that supports my laptop
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> right now i have to use sabayon to get around
<lucent> kind of exciting.
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> not fun...can't wait btw one real question
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> is unity stable enough?
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> to install for regular laptop over 64bit ubuntu GNOME
 * lucent wtf's at 'unity'
<lucent> time for google to bail me out
<lucent> Ubuntu1010Waiter: I have zero experience with unity shell
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> ah k i will have to try it out i guess
<Dr_Willis> ive basically given up on the various netbook-interfaces.  they always seem to limit me too much.
<wolter> ahh, it was that gimpbox thing... dont use it! its so buggy yet
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> i like the menu on top idea but it looks too much of buggy like wolter said
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> but if it was @ normal speed & enough features i love the idea of unity
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu1010Waiter: Try it. If you like it, keep it.
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> true
<shortcircuit> Is there a specific time today when 10.10 will be available for a dist upgrade, or is it expected to vary based on mirror propogation or something?
<snap> Hello, did anyone else get an infinite loop of "Starting File Manager" in the earlier builds of 10.10?
 * shortcircuit was hoping he might start the upgrade before heading to bed.
<snap> It didn't happen right away, but happened on both my hard drive and USB installations
<snap> I am guessing it is cause I have a osx86 partition, perhaps (the EFI isn't at the start of the drive
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> is it better to use ext3 or ext4 during installation i always have tat question & i just pick ext3
<snap> Oh... The mac likes ext2
<snap> Thanks for the answer, I won't install on 2 again now
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> my real question kinda was ...is ext4 stable enough?
<Dr_Willis> ive used ext4 for ages.. many people have had no isseues with ext4
<Dr_Willis> the biggest issue ive had with ext4 is that some disrtos/devices (like my NAS) dont support it yet.
<Dr_Willis> but thats rather trivial problem.
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> ah k..i will use ext4 from now on..i never did b4 becz it would say ext4(testing) ...so i always picked ext3
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> i guess it been while since its out
<jonasfa> Ubuntu1010Waiter: I've been using ext4 for quite some time now. Its running very well for me
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> ya i will defenitly use ext4 & give it a try
<Dr_Willis> BTRFS is the new filesystem to 'test' out
<jonasfa> On what time of the day will 10.10 be rolled out?
<Dr_Willis> There is no set time
<jonasfa> :)
<jonasfa> Not even a target time? Or tip :) I'm very anxious
<Dr_Willis> If you want it so badly.. install the rc and update/upgrade.. you will have teh final
<jonasfa> Sure.. I'm running RC on my two PC's :D
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> will it be real Final or most of the final?
<Dr_Willis> If you have updated/upgraded here in the last few hrs..  then you do have final allready then. :)
<jonasfa> I just can't wait for it :P
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> i think i will just wait than use rc
<jonasfa> :O really? Nice :)
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Dr_Willis> Im allready inztalling extra things for 10.10 :) that I think should be in the nect release.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/ubuntu-one-indicator-applet-gets.html
<jonasfa> I've read about this one on omgubuntu
<osubuck_> wonder how many hours till release :)
<jonasfa> Gotta try it
<Dr_Willis> I got 2 ubuntu one accounts for 2 email addresses.. i need to figure out how to merge them sometime. :_)
<Dr_Willis> Im alwyays forgetting what one im normally using for all my tomboy notes.
<Dr_Willis> about the only thing i use it for is so i an get my notes on other pc's . I was thinking it was supposed to eventually sync your user settings some how also eventually
<Blue1> pardon my dumbness where is the iso for the ucrrent beta?
<nemchik> never heard of ucrrent or i'd offer to help
<asmartgoat> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Blue1> the rc is here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com//maverick/
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  theres RC isos out now.. and final due out today
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: yeha looking for final -
<Blue1> going to try the rc
<asmartgoat> so, when do you all think it will be out. person who gets closest gets my awe lol
<nemchik> id love to say 10/10/10 10:10:10 AM GMT
<Blue1> 19:12 pm (pdt) tomorrow
<nemchik> but i dont know how easy that'd be for them to pull off
<Blue1> oh dates can be fudged
<nemchik> technically unix timestamps are measured from a standard GMT anyway
<asmartgoat> i cant join the release party room lol
<asmartgoat> i got kicked for invoking the bot
<Blue1> hehh
<nemchik> release party room?
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> lol
<asmartgoat> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<asmartgoat> just need to find that room
<Yojimbo_> nemchik: There is no 10:10:10 AM, it's either 10:10:10 or 22:10:10
<hifi> wow, now even chancing to a VT locks my laptop
<darkkrai> http://pastesite.com/19249 how to fix this?
<darkkrai> 10.10 64bit
<Goonbridge> does anyone know when Ubuntu 10.10 gets released?
<nemchik> Yojimbo_: true, but most people are used to reading the AM and PM so i included it for redundancy
<asmartgoat> i think their updating it now
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> where is release party room?
<asmartgoat> darrki
<Yojimbo_> nemchik: I concur, most people are not
<osubuck_> Goonbridge: just a guess, but probably 12 hours from now
<asmartgoat> looks like their updating it now tho with the error darkki
<asmartgoat> showed
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> where did it show up
<Ubuntu1010Waiter> ?
<Goonbridge> osubuck_: bugger, looks like I'm not upgrading tonight then
<Yojimbo_> The alternate and a few others are out..
<asmartgoat> #ubuntu-release-party lol
<osubuck_> hey im not an official source
<osubuck_> who knows
<nemchik> lol i never bothered to check the value but 101010 = 42 (answer to life, the universe, and everything)
<asmartgoat> ha
<nemchik> and apparently some idiots think there will be a massive computer virus or second coming of y2k because of the date
<asmartgoat> lol
<nemchik> thank you google news for the good laugh
<Yojimbo_> And 1010 is 10.
<Yojimbo_> And 10 is 2, and so two 10 is 10.
<nemchik> theres only 10 types of people in this world
<nemchik> those who understand binary and those who dont
<asmartgoat> hahahaha, so old lol
<asmartgoat> anyone from australia here
<asmartgoat> ???
<nemchik> ;) had to be said
<asmartgoat> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<asmartgoat> win
<asmartgoat> :P
<asmartgoat> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nemchik> omg theres a little girl born 10 years ago today named Xanthe
<nemchik> in new york
<Yojimbo_> Is it Ubuntu who releases, or Canonical?
<asmartgoat> i dont understand
<asmartgoat> ubuntu 10.10 is being release
<asmartgoat> d
<asmartgoat> it is funded by canocial
<asmartgoat> but, if canonical decides to not fund it anymore there is 10m dollars that canonical has donated to keep the project alive
<asmartgoat> !ubuntu foundation
<Yojimbo_> Ah, right
<asmartgoat> !ubuntufoundation
<rww> Yojimbo_: The current release manager works for Canonical and is an Ubuntu Member. I'll let you pick which of these hats to care more about ;P
<asmartgoat> hmm, i think ubottu is hungry
<Jordan_U> As long as it's not Red I don't care :)
<asmartgoat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Yojimbo_> It's always good to have two hats.. one for.. er..
<bullgard4> dmesg prints this line: "Using IPI No-Shortcut mode" What does IPI mean here? Intelligent Peripheral Interface or Image Processing and Interchange?
<rww> Jordan_U: lol
<asmartgoat> honestly maybe your powers of deduction are needed. :P
<nemchik> hah, i like the botsnack thing
<asmartgoat> me too lol
<asmartgoat> as well as !yum
<Yojimbo_> So mono isn't installed by default?
<rww> yes it is
<nemchik> ... i thought it was
<asmartgoat> it is
<asmartgoat> does anyone think there will much of a difference beetween 10.10 rc and 10.10 final?
<Yojimbo_> Oh yeah, there it is..
<SwedeMike> asmartgoat: why do you ask?
<nemchik> i dont expect any big difference between what i am using right this second and what i will have in a few hours
<Yojimbo_> A nice feeling of completeness
<asmartgoat> just wondering
<nemchik> hopefully devs start updating their repositories to include maverick branches though
<asmartgoat> there are 2 updates for Rc at the moment, (just checked 2 hrs ago, and again now)
<asmartgoat> including one for updates
<Yojimbo_> There were a few updates for alternate final.. 6 or 7..
<SwedeMike> asmartgoat: do you have a problem with it? I'm sure there are a few updated, it might fix a few bugs,apart from that just keep updating as always and you won't notice the difference.
<rww> asmartgoat: I don't
<asmartgoat> ive noticed 2 bugs
<asmartgoat> reported although
<asmartgoat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/657103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657103 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc fails to configure / install on update when using options." [Undecided,New]
<asmartgoat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/657253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657253 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "during 10.10 install window size is too small" [Undecided,New]
<asmartgoat> thanks ubottu
<asmartgoat> lol
<prez00> i read about window one, seems fairly serious for new users
<asmartgoat> grub is also important
<prez00> had not seen that one
<asmartgoat> because im stuck on a kernel 2 releases behind and i have to wait for a new one to fix it
<Yojimbo_> Who are these people creating bugs all the time? Don't they have better things to do?
<asmartgoat> lol
<Jordan_U> I was surprised they switched to the Ubuntu font between the RC and final (unless I'm remembering incorrectly).
<asmartgoat> someone was lazy so that when someone clicks an option its applied and closed. even if the option is "show me a side by side comparison"
<asmartgoat> yeah, the ubuntu font is quite nice
<asmartgoat> and open source i believe
<Guest83871> yyy
<Guest83871> why is still RC?
<asmartgoat> !rc
<Guest83871> ***
<Guest83871> This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release.
<Guest83871> Do not install it on production machines.
<Guest83871> ***
<asmartgoat> its rc because it wasnt finished yet
<Yojimbo_> They should decrease the font to 9 (or 8) though to make it leaner and meaner looking.. in my eyes.
<asmartgoat> your screen is big yojimbo?
<Guest83871> asmartgoat: where can i read about this?
<asmartgoat> umm
<Yojimbo_> asmartgoat: Three 1920x1080 21.5"
<asmartgoat> average
<asmartgoat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<vivien_m> Is Maverick ready today as planned?
<rww> vivien_m: As far as we know, it's not delayed.
<asmartgoat> i believe that they are updating the mirrors
<asmartgoat> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Jordan_U> I'd be really surprised if this release were delayed, everyone has their towels ready for this release.
<vivien_m> :)
<asmartgoat> i vvould go on a massive killing spree if they did
<asmartgoat> jk
<asmartgoat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Guest83871> rc date is 10.10.10 10:10:10 AM/PM ;) UTC
<Yojimbo_> From what I can see only desktop is still RC.
<Guest83871> Yojimbo_: netbook upgrade is too RC
<vivien_m> Anyway the servers will be so slow that it might be better to wait for a few days.
<asmartgoat> my internets slow so it doesnt bother me
<Guest83871> for someone slow, for someone else fast ;)
<Jordan_U> Bittorrent screams on release day :)
<Dr_Willis> Once the torrents are going.. :) thats the way to go. about the only time ive ever seen my internet connection maxxed out  was when getting ubuntu torrents
<Dr_Willis> I tend to grab all the iso's via torrents soon after release.. seems the fastest way to get them for later.
<asmartgoat> my connection is always maxxed out
<asmartgoat> 56kilobytes per second
<asmartgoat> with peaks of up to 100kbps
<asmartgoat> bytes
<Yojimbo_> Where are you situated?
<asmartgoat> australia
<asmartgoat> and now we are waiting for this stupid NBn to be rolled out
<SwedeMike> I seeded ubuntu torrents at 12 megabyte/s last release
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu crashes the internetz'
<SwedeMike> not really
<Dr_Willis> 'Fat Pipes all clogged with new release'
<asmartgoat> anonymous crashes the internets
<SwedeMike> the internet exchange points usually don't even flinch at it
<Dr_Willis> 'LOLcats releases Ubuntu Variant  LOLubuntu'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<agabus> does anyone have an ETA on the release? if its in the next few hours ill have time to hop on a torrent and get it up and running
<Samoi> is it still possible to upgrade using the alternate installation CD?
<agabus> or is it just at some time throughout the 10th in whatever timezone it is released from?
<Yojimbo_> I am running the alternate final in VirtualBox.. (ew, will someone please fork VBox now.kthx)
<agabus> oh is it already released just not announced?
<agabus> its not on the official tracker yet
<asmartgoat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Yojimbo_> the only one I see that is unofficially not out yet is desktop
<rootusr> lalalalalala
<vivien_m> Yojimbo_: where do you see that?
<agabus> Yojimbo_ - where exactly are you looking?
<asmartgoat> !cheat
<Dr_Willis> theres ways to 'sync' the rc iso with the final iso so you could have the final iso  very shortly after release. :)
<Yojimbo_> I'm not gonna post links here, but chat me up and sure. aslkthxplzbye
<asmartgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590098
<asmartgoat> please read that
<agabus> k
<asmartgoat> i think he
<asmartgoat> 's looking at daily builds
<rootusr> it's out!
<asmartgoat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<rootusr> kidding
<Yojimbo_> asmartgoat: Hint: md5sums
<asmartgoat> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<rootusr> haha
<asmartgoat> um
<asmartgoat> im not downloading anything until its released
<alkzorwi> Hello, when will 10.10 be ready for download?
<asmartgoat> soon
<asmartgoat> lol
<Dr_Willis> I rember why i tend to avoid the irc channels for a week after release...
<alkzorwi> Soon as In "two days, 1 month". :)
<Dr_Willis> every time someone asks if its out.. they delay it 10 min...
<asmartgoat> more like now, or 12 hrs
<Dr_Willis> :)
<alkzorwi> Ok, thank you and excuse me if I disturbed with my question.
<asmartgoat> it would be delayed into the next millennium  if your theory is true
<asmartgoat> nah, you didnt disturb
<asmartgoat> we are all very idle
<agabus> if its just a matter of waiting for mirrors now, why isnt putting up a torrent the first priority?
<agabus> to take any initial stress off the mirrors
<Mikerhinos> does someone know if there are new drivers beetween Maverick beta and final ? i tested the beta on my pc , but my wifi dongle wasn't recognized , i hope it will be in the final release , even if i doubt :s
<LiudvikasT> they've got 6 minutes to release on 2010-10-10 10:10 on my timezone :)
<Guest83871> LiudvikasT: from?:>
<dmatt> 66 minutes in mine :)
<asmartgoat> they have negative 9 hours and 46 minutes to release on mine
<Guest83871> im in UTC+2 :P
<LiudvikasT> :)
<LiudvikasT> lithuania
<alkzorwi> They should have released 10.10 on my timezone....
<alkzorwi> gmt+2
<kandinski> hi, I have flashplugin-installer installed (and I just dpkg-reconfigured it), but my firefox says there is no flash, how can I fix it?
<eboyjr> It sort of feels like new years eve
<alkzorwi> :))Hahahaha
<LiudvikasT> lol
<eboyjr> :p
<alkzorwi> Santa clause is coming :P
<asmartgoat> to town
<rootusr> get mirrors ready would be the #1 priority, so that they can do the official announcement
<asmartgoat> um, go to get.flashplayer.com
<asmartgoat> and download the .deb
<asmartgoat> and run it
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  you did close/resatrt firefox after installing the flash thing?
<Yojimbo_> The whole world will turn binary!
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: I closed it before installing, opened it again
<Guest83871> kandinski: everyone knows that... flashplugin is only for redtube ;)
<asmartgoat> or youtube
<asmartgoat> lol
<eboyjr> Theres #ubuntu-release-party
<asmartgoat> or ads
<Yojimbo_> or  jewtube
<kandinski> Guest83871: got me there. But my 2yo daugher also uses it for games
<LiudvikasT> :D
<rootusr> if your on beta or rc and keeping everything uptodate, your pretty much using the final
<micahg> kandinski: does Tools -> Addons (Plugins tab) show anything?
<kandinski> also redtube sucks, pornhub iswhere it's at
<kandinski> micahg, checking...
<Yojimbo_> gnutube
<Guest83871> gentube
<LiudvikasT> rootusr, still wouldnt feel complete to me
<Guest83871> heheheh
<pioruns> kandinski, use: locate libflashplayer.so. It will told you, where flash file is
<rootusr> there is chrome or chromium for ubuntu and both of them kicks ff's ass and with flash buildin
<eboyjr> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Yojimbo_> asmartgoat: check pm?
<LiudvikasT> chrome is nice, but i like firefox's addons better :)
<kandinski> rootusr: you are right there, but I have a heavily customised firefox. I am thinking about moving on, though.
<micahg> !ohmy | rootusr
<ubottu> rootusr: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rootusr> people are saying that with ie before...
<kandinski> micahg: that was directed at me, and I think to say that program a kicks program b's ass is not abuse, just a coloquialism
<Guest83871> brrrrr cold .... 0 degrees
<micahg> kandinski: yes, but this channel can be for people of all ages, hence the message
<kandinski> rootusr: well, my problem now is to use flash with firefox, so...
<kandinski> micahg: understood
<LiudvikasT> age got nothing to do with anything :)
<rootusr> micahg: run benchmarks yourself if you think im insulting you (which im not...)
<LiudvikasT> the sooner kids learn foul language the better
<Dr_Willis> They often teach me new words.....
<micahg> rootusr: not insulting, just didn't like the colloquillism :)
<pioruns> kandinski, did you type: locate libflashplayer.so?
<kandinski> we were joking about porn sites a minit ago
<micahg> kandinski: I wasn't very fond of that either...
<kandinski> pioruns: can you believe I had no locate? installing and running updatedb
<pioruns> what was the result?
<kandinski> updatedb still running
<kandinski> old computer :)
 * micahg just started idling in here, but I think the rule applies to all the Ubuntu channels
<kandinski> micahg, apologies. I just come from a culture where obscene remarks are not that frowned upon.
<micahg> kandinski: locate is not seeded, so it's not installed by default
<kandinski> what does "seeded" mean?
<asmartgoat> people sharing it
<LiudvikasT> micahg, i just don't like this attitude of making everything friendly to everyone. it ruins experience for most, while protecting a minority so small that i doubt there is any kids here
<micahg> kandinski: on one of the official or semi-official CDs
<micahg> LiudvikasT: we just welcomed a 14 yr old MOTU recently
<kandinski> micahg: thanks, gotcha.
<asmartgoat> A peer with 100% of the data in the torrent contents.
<kandinski> micahg: who can probably swear with the best?
<LiudvikasT> 14 is old enough for foul language
<kandinski> anyway, OT
<Guest83871> 14 yr old person steals, rapes etc
<Yojimbo_> kandinski: Yeah, OT is where it is, not NT.
<asmartgoat> nah, i know a 12 yearold who codes amazing in Php, css, html
<micahg> LiudvikasT: I'll check with someone on the IRC council, how about that?
<asmartgoat> so dont diss the young
<asmartgoat> lol
<LiudvikasT> micahg, that doesnt really matter, i just don't like cenzorship in any form, even in most innocent like this :)
<Yojimbo_> yeah, diss the old instead, they are the ones censoring
<asmartgoat> lol
<asmartgoat> steven conroy
<LiudvikasT> unless we can say whatever we want it's no fun at all :)
<micahg> LiudvikasT: well, the idea is to keep the regular Ubuntu channels such that everyone can feel comfortable, there are OT channels with more relaxed rules
<LiudvikasT> i understand, ignore me, its a touchy subject
<kandinski> micahg: yeah, no argument from me, I can /join #swearing at any time anyway
<Yojimbo_> micahg: But if the thing that causes discomfort is censorship..?
<kandinski> Yojimbo_: is asking people not to sing in the movies censorship?
<LiudvikasT> Yojimbo_ good point
<Yojimbo_> kandinski: I usually don't watch musicals.
<LiudvikasT> who goes to cinema anyway
<kandinski> so: libflashplayer.so
<micahg> kandinski: you should probably pastebin your findings
<kandinski> micahg, was going there
<eboyjr> Does 11.04 work begin the second 10.10 is released?
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  its allready begun from what ive heard
<eboyjr> Ah makes sense
<kandinski> eboyjr: massive kickban in the channel in 10, 9, 8...
<asmartgoat> ?
<eboyjr> kandinski: hrm??
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu+2 channel!
<kandinski> so we all move to #ubuntu
<goodnight> it's maverick time
<kandinski> and discuss maverick there
<kandinski> right
<asmartgoat> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Dr_Willis> and watch people ask 'is it out' every 20 sec....
<kandinski> to make room for the next generation
<eboyjr> @now pago_pago
<ubottu> Current time in Pacific/Pago_Pago: October 09 2010, 20:24:33
<eboyjr> It should be out before that time says 00
<kandinski> @now melbourne
<ubottu> Current time in Australia/Melbourne: October 10 2010, 18:24:49
<kandinski> boo USA-centrism
<asmartgoat> 6;25 in melb
<kandinski> 10:10am was so 8 hours ago
<asmartgoat> got a joke for australians
<micahg> #ubuntu-release-party is for the is it out crowd
<asmartgoat> your mums so stupid that whenever she goes to coles, everybody thinks she's a super special
<LiudvikasT> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<LiudvikasT> :D
<LiudvikasT> i like this feature
<Yojimbo_> !isitin
<kandinski> asmartgoat: the joke has to be on me, because I am a recent immigrant and don't get the joke
<kandinski> so bifecta!
<micahg> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<agabus> asmartgoat - i dont get it
<eboyjr> I wonder who is delaying the release at the current point in time
 * micahg goes back into hiding
<eboyjr> e.g. exactly what is being done to 10.10 right now
<kandinski> micahg, thanks for your work
<kandinski> eboyjr: polishing the chrome, surely
<kandinski> grooming the meerkat
<eboyjr> hehe
<asmartgoat> if you watch tv you'll get the joke
<asmartgoat> cause cole does these "super specials" and yeah
<Dr_Willis> Meerkat Manor.
<agabus> asmartgoat - i dont watch tv. but i think i know what ur talking about. is it because the way the people in the ads act?
<eboyjr> Anyone know of a cli torrent client so I can seed and download Ubuntu 10.10 on my server?
<SwedeMike> eboyjr: rtorrent
<asmartgoat> not exactly, the ads go on about super specials and prices being down
<asmartgoat> anyway, abit off topic
<kandinski> ok, libflashplayer.so: http://pastebin.com/xMBSr23b
<eboyjr> SwedeMike: Cool thanks
<kandinski> shoulda said it was an x64 computer
<kandinski> kham-poo.tohr
<kandinski> I will repeat the question: I keep reinstalling flashplayer-installer, but firefox still can't run flash. Maverick on AMD64. Was asked to provide the result of "locate liblashplayer.so":  http://pastebin.com/xMBSr23b
<Yojimbo_> kandinski: Did you try turning it off and on again?
<kandinski> Yojimbo_: I have rebooted since I first had the problem, yes.
<Kurdistan> okey I can ask now when will the stable release of maverick be out there
<Yojimbo_> kandinski: But did you do that after you fixed the problem?
<kandinski> I haven't fixed the problem yet
<kandinski> since I dpkg-reconfigured the package, yes
<Kurdistan> no person with information
<SwedeMike> Kurdistan: it's out today. no further details available.
<rww> Kurdistan: the people who know are too busy doing their release work to update IRC users every five minutes. It'll be some time today.
<Kurdistan> mike, when will it be out here in sweden
<Kurdistan> sorry guys
<Dr_Willis> all ive ever done for flash is install the  package..
<SwedeMike> Kurdistan: it's released at the same time world wide.
<Dr_Willis>  flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Dr_Willis> sometimes theres issues with  it getting the tar.gz , but ive rarely had it fail.
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: that's exactly what's not working for me!
<Kurdistan> okey I will then ask question about livecd iso
<kandinski> not the tar.gz, but installing the package
<kandinski> grrr me
<Kurdistan> does it work like it should, updating the system during installation
<Kurdistan> and when I person choose third part application what exaxtly is installed
<hidisux> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> Kurdistan:  i think it just enables the repos. i dont think it actually installs wnything extra
<Kurdistan> ubuntu restricted
<Dr_Willis> I always enable all the extra repos anyway - so ive never noticed.
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: so do I
<kandinski> apt-get does go through the motions of installing
<hidisux> copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins$
<Kurdistan> drwillis becuase two of the knew things during the installation is installing restricted things
<agabus> oh is that new 64bit flash player any good? if its not that would make me rather download 32bit ubuntu instead
<Kurdistan> like support for this and that
<Kurdistan> what exactly will be installed
<Kurdistan> will mediabunti repo added default
<hidisux> it works, but who knows how much bugs ans security risks it still has
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use the ubuntu-tweak tool to enable some extra repos also.
<kandinski> thanks, hidisux
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  often adobe 'moves/renames/updates' the flash package.tar.gz and that can confuse the flash-installer.
<Kurdistan> its seems that those who knows are gone
<agabus> hidisux - does the 32bit install go alright on 64bit ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  but ive not heard of any of those issues recently
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: nah, the package was here
<kandinski> I mean, the tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  as a test, try some different browsers, as another test. try making a new user. see if it works for them
<hidisux> ababus: don't know. Just used 64-bit libflashplayer on 64-bit os
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had to trouble shoot flash here on my 5 machines
<agabus> hidisux - will 10.10 automatically install the 64bit version?
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 uses the 32bit version as far as i know
<vivien_m> The 32-bit version will still be recommended over the 64-bit version?
<Dr_Willis> I belive so vivien_m
<agabus> i'm sure there was another reason besides flash that im not currently using 64bit ubuntu. i just can't remember what it was
<Kurdistan> agabus flash under 64bit is pain in the ass
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no issues with using the 32bit flash on my 64bit machines.
<Dr_Willis> now a few releases back.. there were issues.. but ive not seen/heard of any in ages.
<agabus> yeah i remember i used to get 100% cpu usage and whatnot
<kandinski> hidisux: you are a prince, princess, princebot, whatever. It just works.
<Dr_Willis> flash is often an 'issue' reguardless of what you do :)
<vivien_m> I use the 64-bit version and I have no problems except that flash crashes a lot; I do not know why.
<Kurdistan> drwillis when you install 32 bit flash under 64 bits ubuntu it takes much more power from computer then if it is ubuntu 32 bit installation
 * kandinski shakes fist at ubuntulinux gremlins
<kandinski> ta everyone else too
<Dr_Willis> Kurdistan:  ive never noticed.. :) but i tedn to not use flash a lot either.
<agabus> i use flash so much that i think ill install 32bit ubuntu just so i dont have as many crashes
<Kurdistan> agabus it is clever choose
<Dr_Willis> Too bad i cant get Netflix streaming working On Linux. :(
<Kurdistan> 64 bit installation is recommended if you have more then 4 gb of ram
<Kurdistan> otherwise 32 bits is recommended
<micahg> kandinski: try removing the one in your home directory
<SwedeMike> I was running the 1-2 year old 64bit flash alpha for quite some time and it was stable, but I removed it due to security concerns (no updates)
<micahg> agabus: 32 bit flash should work fine on most 64 bit systems now
<Kurdistan> guys one wierd question
<DaveWM> actually Kurdistan ,  i think according to the download site... 64bit is not recommended for daily desktop use
<DaveWM> heh
<micahg> Kurdistan: nothing wrong with 64 bit and less than 4GB of RAM
<Kurdistan> I am in usb livecd, can I over write it with the latest ubuntu
<Kurdistan> my buntu crashed
<DaveWM> or 32bit and 8gb of ram
<Kurdistan> micahg I have used 64 bit. np for me.
<DaveWM> all fine
<Kurdistan> davewm I dont really why ubuntu keeps telling people that 64 bit is not recommended for daily use
<SwedeMike> 32bit with PAE is an option as well even with lots of ram, only limit there is that a single process can't use more than 2 gigs of ram.
<Kurdistan> not good
<DaveWM> yeah,  just bad wording really
<andrr> How many hours left till the 10.10 release?
<DaveWM> i see the reasoning behind it,  but its just worded poorly
<agabus> if i want to compile Transmission the torrent client on a 64bit install, getting the tar.gz sources, will it be the same process as i have been doing on my 32bit install?
<Dr_Willis> Theres ppa's of updated versions of transmission i  recall.
<SwedeMike> andrr: there is no set time.
<Dr_Willis> agabus:  the process should be identical on 32 or 64.
<Kurdistan> if I have two processors is 64 bit better option
<SwedeMike> Kurdistan: no, doesn'
<SwedeMike> matter
<Dr_Willis> 2 real processors ? or a 64bit cpu with 2 cores? :)
<SwedeMike> one thing that might warrant 64bit use is AES-NI on newer intel processors, it's 64bit only.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use 64bit on any system i got that can do 64bit.
<Kurdistan> drwillis maybe it is like you said
<agabus> does WINE work if i have windows 32 bit applications but ubuntu is running 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> I have an apt-cacher-ng server setup.  being all 64bit - saves me a lot of hassles on the cacheing of updates/packages
<Dr_Willis> wine works fine in 64bit
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of any real issues ive had with 64bit int he last 2 years.
<Dr_Willis> Other then zsnes not being 64bit. :)
<agabus> video codecs / audio codecs?
<Dr_Willis> agabus:  no issues that ive ever seen
<Dr_Willis> Only 32bit machine i got left in the house - is my netbook.
<andrr> I've just updated to the 10.10 version from 10.4.Whenever I start the computer, the Grub menu is displayed and I am to pick a kernel to load.The 2.6.32-25 version is working, whereas the 2.6.35-22 one isn't, and a "kernel panic not syncing: VFS- unable to mount root fs" error is rendered.Also, I ran a "Memtest", however, no errors were found.
<agabus> i guess ill give 64bit another go then. i think the only problems ive had in the past have been some video codecs and flash
<Dr_Willis> years back - java was an issue.. thats not been the case in a long time
<agabus> oh yeah java too
<Dr_Willis> if you want to use more then 4gb of ram. :) you definatly want 64bit
<agabus> i think i have 4gig of ram in total
<agabus> but in 32 bit it only shows 2.9gig
<Dr_Willis> but i use 64 even if i have less..
<agabus> or GiB
<Dr_Willis> 64bit should show most of 4gb perhaps.. its hard to tell..
<Dr_Willis> theres other issues at the 4gb 'limit' :) as well.
<Dr_Willis> looseing 1.1gb - seems a bit high
<agabus> so i should probably be gaining myself another gig of memory when i upgrade to 64bit?
<Kurdistan> haha I asked my question in the release party area
<Kurdistan> have the bug with making livecd usb under maverick been solved
<Kurdistan> when I tried maverick rc I had problem making livecd usb with both usb creator
<Kurdistan> and unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> I saw it mentioned the other day Kurdistan  but not srue if its been fixed.
<Dr_Willis> i edited the syslinux cfgs and fixed it myself. :)
<Kurdistan> it is np for me make livecd usb from lucid if I want to install maverick
<kandinski> micah, thanks, hidisux pointed me towards 64bit flash and now it works
<Kurdistan> but if I go opposite direction then the problem appears
<kandinski> it's sound that doesn't work now
<kandinski> gah
<Kurdistan> dr willis how did you fix it
<Kurdistan> removing ui
<kandinski> (sound in flash videos)
<Kurdistan> it didnt work for me
<Dr_Willis> Kurdistan:  one of the config files had a menu.c32 or somthing line in it. that i had to comment out i recall
<Kurdistan> drwillis sorry I dont understand
<Dr_Willis> syslinux config files on the usb drive.. i edited 1 file.. removed 1 or 2 lines.. it worked..
<Kurdistan> what did you add and removed
<Kurdistan> do you remenber
<Dr_Willis> somthign with 'menu.c32' in it.
<Dr_Willis> ive played with syslinux so much. I pretty much knew where to look. :)
<Kurdistan> men.c32 you removed
<kandinski> erm, dudes, now I don't have sound (gah)
<kandinski> not in flash, not in vlc, so I guess not anywhere
<Kurdistan> kandinski
<Kurdistan> write command line alsamixer
<Kurdistan> see if you mute it or not
<Kurdistan> you can also look to the sound applet
<Dr_Willis> I think i commented out the 2 lines in  USBDRIVE/syslinux/syslinux.cfg  (the following 2)
<Dr_Willis> include menu.cfg
<Dr_Willis> default vesamenu.c32
<Dr_Willis> actually it may of just been the  2nd line...
<Kurdistan> haha dr willis you are funny
<Kurdistan> I am confused
<kandinski> Kurdistan: I just rebooted, bu thanks
<eboyjr> Is there a cli bittorrent client that is more wget-style? rtorrent is confusing
<Dr_Willis> vesamenu gives the pretty gui menu.. that  was what was broken.. commented that out.. and just had to hit enter at the  empty prompt and the cd booted the default entry
<Kurdistan> kandinski I had this problem ones and reboot solved it
<Kurdistan> like for you
<Kurdistan> honestly if I have laptop do I really need swap
<eboyjr> I'l using torrentflux
<Dr_Willis> I always make at least a 512mb swap on every machine.
<Kurdistan> dr willis I make 2 gb
<Dr_Willis> If you want to use hibernate/suspend on a laptop - you will want a good sized swap.
<Dr_Willis> swap is also handy when using a live cd. most will see and use it.
<Kurdistan> then change the value from 60 to 0
<donniezazen> yeah i make my swap double of my ram
<agabus> will 10.10 be able to detect my current 50% partition which is ubuntu 10.04 and then overwrite that without me doing anything technical?
<Kurdistan> donniezazen it is not recommended if you have 2 gb of ram and make swap that is 4 gb
<agabus> (the other 50% is a windows install)
<Kurdistan> 1 or 2 gb ram enough
<Dr_Willis> agabus:    you are going to do a new clean reinstall over the current linux system?
<agabus> yes
<Kurdistan> agabus it should if you are planning to keep the lucid partitions
<Kurdistan> maybe I didnt understand you
<Dr_Willis> agabus:  installer can ovewrite it.. or you could delete it.(leave it unallocated) . then boot the live cd. and tell it to use the unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> in any case.. backup imporntant stuff
<agabus> yeah i think i might delete it and then reboot just so i can let the installer handle the partitioning
<Kurdistan> agabus are you planning on keeping home
<Kurdistan> you dont need to make new home
<Kurdistan> you only need to format root partition
<agabus> ive backed everything up to an external drive anyway
<Kurdistan> I write from livecd so I can not fined everything
<Kurdistan> I will download maverick making livecd usb from lucid livecd
<Kurdistan> lubuntu have crashed for me
<MTW> where is 10.10
<Kuba> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<MTW> !isitout
<MTW> !whereisit
<jsomers> question: every time I upgrade to a development version when it's a beta release I don't get a proper startup and shutting down screen but console output, when I later install the official release it's ok, but there surely must be a way to "fix" this without reinstalling?
<rootusr> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<rootusr> ...
<eboyjr> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 45% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<Dr_Willis> 24+24=50?
<Dr_Willis> or is there a time zone missing?  /me gets a map
 * Dr_Willis really dosent care.. goes back to playing LOTRO.
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: In case deep down you actually do care, it's from 00:00 in UTC+14 to 23:59 in UTC-11
<Kuba> phoenix_: ohh, I just woke up up fixed my problem... iwconfig eth1 power off ;> Stupid power management I must have missed
<Kuba> Does anybody know how turn off following behaviour: when on battery power management for my wifi card changes to "Power Managementmode:All packets received"?
<Guest83871> 10:33 <@robbiew> sudo push-release-iso -d release.ubuntu.com
<Guest83871> 10:34 <@robbiew> whoops...wrong window
<Guest83871> is comming!
<Guest83871> ;)
<rww> Guest83871: That was a joke ;P
<rww> but yeah, robbiew's awake, so the good times will roll!
<Guest83871> robbie is? devel?
<Yojimbo_> ah, there we go, it's unofficially out.
<asmartgoat> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<eboyjr> What new themes and artwork does m have?
<eboyjr> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 47% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<tensorpudding> eboyjr: There are new wallpapers I hear.
<eboyjr> Ah okay
<Yojimbo_> Too bad they didn't put any of them as the default
<tensorpudding> there are no new themes, but ambiance and and radiance have been updated
<tensorpudding> and of course there is the new font
<eboyjr> its the new font used for everything? all of the gui? or is some of it still dejavu
<Yojimbo_> The document one still is..
<tensorpudding> the old font was sans, wasn't it?
<eboyjr> sans is dejavu sans
<tensorpudding> hmm, so it is
<Yojimbo_> And Fixed width font is Monospace
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu doesn't come in monospace.
<tensorpudding> Though there are plans to make one by 11.10 or something
<SaRy> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<fagan> could you guys stop spamming the bot
<fagan> its not out its not going to be out for hours yet
<fagan> so its just wasting bandwidth
<soreau> also, party in The Other Channel
<soreau> ! party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Yojimbo_> Well, it IS "out".
<gnomefreak> Yojimbo_: no
<Yojimbo_> gnomefreak: Want me to prove you wrong?
<gnomefreak> Yojimbo_: join #ubuntu-release-party for updates on when it will be out, you can bank on within the next 24 hours
<gnomefreak> Yojimbo_: feel free
<fagan> Yojimbo_: its not out of RC yet there still needs to be some last minute fixing of critical bugs so its not out
<fagan> there still is a few hours yet
<ovy> will it work with geforce fx 5500?
<gnomefreak> ovy: yes it should my 5200 and 6200 wok fine
<gnomefreak> s/wok/work
<|ns|nR8> 6200 needs latest updates
<|ns|nR8> to be bug free
<gnomefreak> not sure if 5500 uses nvidia-current
<fagan> nvidia are fairly good with adding support fast enough
<fagan> so if its not included in one release then it will be in the next
<ovy> someone told me it might not work cuz it's old
<fagan> which is awesome
<fagan> ovy: well did it work in lucid?
<ovy> it works in lucid
<ovy> but it didn't work in 10.10 RC
<fagan> then it will work in maverick
<gnomefreak> ovy: it is old and you will need the 173 drivers IIRC
<fagan> oh then I dont know
<Yojimbo_> fagan: But I do have it, no RC.
<fagan> Yojimbo_: it is RC at the moment its not out
<gnomefreak> there are a few more updates including nvidia as stated above
<fagan> and hopefully the me menu's broadcast box
 * fagan prays 
<ovy> :)
<gnomefreak> please see topic in #ubuntu-release-party for updates on when it is released
<fagan> nhandler: you were looking for me before about quickly templates werent you?
<Yojimbo_> fagan: check pm?
<macer1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<taasj> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> !isitout
<atheotsky> trying to flood ubottu :)
<fagan> dude stop it
<zombik> is there a way to view the versions of the packages maverick is shipped with?
<zombik> nevermind, found it on distrowatch
<eboyjr> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 48% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<fagan> zombik: you can wait a week for natty
<macer1> wow! i found a one hidden ISO with 10.10 final :D ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<macer1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<macer1> 10.10 is out! ftp://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso there are all ISO's :)
<dmatt> macer1: it is not out officially
<macer1> but you can download :)
<shazzr> dmatt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ <- there's a torrent at least
<fagan> you could download it anyway from cdimage.ubuntu.com and upgrade
<rww> macer1: linking to URLs like that before it's out officially is a good way to get removed from the channel :(
<fagan> but dont get it from unofficial places
<fagan> that is just asking for unexpected things to happen
<dmatt> well i am writing this from 10.10 :) but still it is not out :D
<fagan> dmatt: ive been on since alpha 1
<fagan> :P
<dmatt> fagan: ok, you win :)
<fagan> hehe
<takuan> is there a good reason why network manager applet asks for my SIM pinlock even when i'm not using it?
<takuan> apparently that's a new feature in maverick
<dmatt> fagan: you can't do that with ati card, if you need proprietary driver
<fagan> just leave it blank
<dmatt> it is alwayes released just few days before release
<fagan> dmatt: I have an intel card so im covered
<robin0800> it does appear to be here or though the size info suggests not ftp://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/maverick/
<takuan> and it asks it each time I resume from suspend as well
<takuan> which is rather annoying and useless
<dmatt> fagan: so it's easy to bragg then
<dmatt> ;p
<fagan> dmatt: yep
<fagan> robin0800: its not final yet
<gnomefreak> robin0800: posting links is a good way to get removed from the channel
<gnomefreak> it should be released in the next 24hours unless other problems occur
<fagan> and actually this is a maverick support channel you shouldnt be talking about release here you should go to #ubuntu-release-party
<robin0800> gnomefreak: well its downloading for me
<gnomefreak> robin0800: there are a few more updates needed before release
<dmatt> gnomefreak: you mean 15 minutes?
<macer2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ -> there's a file "Archive Update in progress" i think it will be released in 30 minutes :D
<ervis> hi anyone download 10.10 ?
<gnomefreak> dmatt: it is possible, i havent checked in a while.
<ikonia> ervis: it's not released yet
<robin0800> gnomefreak: I'm guessing some flavours are already complete
<gnomefreak> please see #ubuntu-release-party as this channel is for support
<ervis> ikonia, any idea how long we must wait ?
<ikonia> no idea
<gnomefreak> ervis: see #ubuntu-release-party for updates on release
<fagan> ervis: or #ubuntu-release-party-announce if you dont want all the spam
<zombik> is it correct, that mdadm still uses version 2.6.7.1 in maverick?
<gnomefreak> zombik: 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu16
<zombik> ok, thanks. pity, that it didnt get upgraded :/
<gnomefreak> apt-cache=policy <packagename> will tell you the versions
<gnomefreak> opps it should be apt-cache policy <packagename>
<takuan> fagan: that channel doesn't exist
<devunt> It's 2010/10/10 10:00 UTC
<takuan> well, now it does because we joined it ;)
<zombik> gnomefreak: thanks, didnt know it yet
<gnomefreak> np
<Guest83871> 2010/10/10 10:10:10 UTC
<Guest83871> ;]
<Guest83871> its better
<MaverickOne> #ubuntu-release-announce
<fagan> takuan: there are loads of people in there
<MaverickOne> and #ubuntu-release-party
<eboyjr> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 49% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out in less than 112 minutes.
<eboyjr> Sorry, bad math
<ervis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<devunt> ubuntu 10.10 is out!
<gnomefreak> unless more problems arise it will be released in the next 24hours please see #ubuntu-release-party as this channel is only for Maverick support
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<ervis> gnomefreak, can we donload it now
<ervis> ?
<ervis> i mean its final ?
<fagan> its final now
<Yojimbo_> Yep
<fagan> go go go go
<Yojimbo_> Check the site
<gnomefreak> it is released you can download it but use bittorrent for now unless wait a day or so
<skepp> announcement just made
<gnomefreak> as with every release massave ammount of people downloading it
<ervis> gnomefreak, i cant find torrent
<skepp> and while ppl are doing that I'm trying to get out of bed and make breakfast..downloading later
<skepp> ;)
<gnomefreak> trhan server isnt yet updated
<gnomefreak> than even
<Cojage> so
<tensorpudding> the tracker seems to be down
<Cojage> is it tiem
<Cojage> omg
<Cojage> they are uploading it?
<tensorpudding> has it been made available on bittorrent yet?
<Cojage> dunno
<cupis> tensorpudding, doesn't seem to be, no
<tensorpudding> okay, there we go
<gnomefreak> tensorpudding: ervis said he couldnt find it
 * gnomefreak hasnt checked yet
<tensorpudding> i have peers
<tensorpudding> but the tracker is still sending an error
<peto_> buenas
<cupis> tensorpudding, starting now..
<zdomjus> hi all! torrent is working 80-100 kB/sec download speed
<tensorpudding> i'm getting 5 down 50 up
<Guest83871> omg
<Dhilip89> Ubuntu homepage updated
<zdomjus> now 300kB/sec
<Guest83871> ubuntu.com like a turtle :/
<ovy> so where was that party release chan?
<Glowball> Maverick out?
<ovy> Glowball, yup
<Glowball> ubuntu.com is slow indeed, can somebody link me the torrent?
<Yojimbo_> Many of us seeding?
<Cojage> rly?
<Cojage> its out?
<Glowball> I'll seed :)
<ovy> ubuntu.com
<Dhilip89> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Glowball> Ehm
<Glowball> 64 bit please
<ovy> "the perfect 10 is here"
<Glowball> Sorry for not mentioning
<Dhilip89> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Glowball> Thanks
<Dhilip89> You're welcome
<Yojimbo_> I downloaded it some hour ago, so I'm seeding :)
<goodnight> now it's time to talk about NATTY
<tensorpudding> i've already got maverick, but i'm going to download the torrent and seed it for a while
<Glowball> "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<Glowball> Eh?
<ovy> Glowball ubuntu.com
<ovy> select 64 and click to download
<Alan> released?
<rww> Alan: yes
<Glowball> Yes
<Alan> nice
<Alan> on-time
<cupis> Alan, yes, but torrent not working yett
<Alan> and before 11:59pm
<Alan> cupis: oh :(
<asmartgoat> Can you update from 10.10 rc to 10.10?
<rww> !final | asmartgoat
<ubottu> asmartgoat: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Cojage> good question
<Alan> I was going to torrent to take the load off the servers, doesn't that mean the download servers are going to be extra-slow?
<asmartgoat> lol
<fagan> Alan: its 10:22 UTC and that is the time that they go by
<fagan> it was released at like 10 past 10
<ovy> 1 min left and i have it too :D
<rww> it was released at 10:10:10 UTC ;)
<Alan> fagan: :P
<fagan> so it was a good time
<Alan> rww: oh goody
<Gangrel> ermm anyone can help me with upgrading to 10.10 because i get error when trying to upgrade to it?
<asmartgoat> lol, so i've had final for a while lol
<Cojage> hmm
<ovy> 5,4,3,2,1 yay
<Cojage> should i get 32 or 64 bit
<Cojage> i have 2gb
<tensorpudding> Gangrel: what kind of error
<LiudvikasT> 32
<ovy> see u later
<Cojage> k
<Alan> hmmm, is the cd image not mirrored yet?
<asmartgoat> if your upgrading from 10.10rc and its been uptodate its all good
<Cojage> liud i have a c2d though
<LiudvikasT> ok downloading it right now :)
<Cojage> isnt 64 not faster?
<LiudvikasT> youve go 2gb
<LiudvikasT> only relevant if youve got 4gb
<Cojage> ah okay
<Glowball> Using direct download is impossible at this moment, really. Downloading at 25kB/s
<Gangrel> i get this Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend ... Restoring original system state
<LiudvikasT> 500kb/s here
<Cojage> not found
<Cojage> page is down
<Cojage> hah
<yofel> Cojage: not that much, and since the addresses are longer it needs more memory, so if you have 2gib just stick to 32bit
<Cojage> k thnx
<Glowball> LiudvikasT: But you're using a torrent?
<LiudvikasT> direct
<Glowball> Oh :(
<LiudvikasT> 700kb/s
<yofel> LiudvikasT: not really, afaik the 32bit -pae kernel can  use more than 4gib of memory too
<LiudvikasT> though im downloading 64bit, maybe faster server there :)
<Glowball> Hurray, down tot 7kB/s
<Alan> i'm getting about 200KB/s
<Glowball> I rather wait to download than to watch that download proceed
<yofel> well, I'm using 64bit too though, except on my eeePC which has an x86 atom :/
<Alan> I use 64-bit everywhere
<Alan> but I don't have a machine with less than 4GB of RAM
<LiudvikasT> now i just need to find some empty dvd :)
<Alan> Usually my desktop has 8GB
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to i get rid of this error?
<LiudvikasT> what error
<Guest83871> 3update-manager --dist-upgrade doesnt works :/
 * Alan = very happy
<Alan> I have a local ubuntu mirror
<Alan> I've been syncing maverick for over a month now
<Alan> no waiting on package mirrors when updating/installing software :D
<MartyMcFly> is 11.04 out yet?
<MartyMcFly> SCNR
<LiudvikasT> :D
<LiudvikasT> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Gangrel> LiudvikasT when trying to upgrade to 10.10 i get Error during commit
<Gangrel> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for libx11-xcb-dev, probably a dependency cycle.'
<Gangrel> Restoring original system state
<Squirm> someone needs to update ubottu
<Squirm> :P
<LiudvikasT> or maybe they already did and it means 11.04
<gnomefreak> it has been updated for release info
<eboyjr> Squirm: 11.04 is not out yet though.. It is perfectly updated
<Squirm> oh
<gnomefreak> the servers havent yet opened for 11.04
<Squirm> so it doesnt actually tell you when Ubuntu is out
<Squirm> :/
<gnomefreak> a week or 2 before toolchain starts getting pushed
<gnomefreak> Squirm: 10.10 is out
<LiudvikasT> 50% down :)
<Dr_Willis> now to place bets on what the biggest Faq's will be for the week... :)
<Dr_Willis> Other then 'is it out' and 'how do i upgrade'
<LiudvikasT> it depends on what sucks the most
<tensorpudding> people complaining about the new font and themes
<Guest83871> 450kB/s [upgrade]
<Guest83871> 500... 222 :/
<Jordan_U> I was actually impressed, it seemed like this year #ubuntu stayed much more sane in the run up at least.
<danyR> upgrading today or tomorrow
<danyR> is a bad decision.
<danyR> a really bad decision.
<LiudvikasT> why?
<Guest83871> 39kB
<Guest83871> :/
<danyR> you could perfectly have upgraded friday or yesterday, as the archives were already frozen
<LiudvikasT> some people have no patience
<tensorpudding> most people upgrade when Ubuntu says "a new release is available"
<LiudvikasT> me including
<tensorpudding> others just like release days
<gnomefreak> LiudvikasT: load on servers they will be really show. try bitttorrent
<tensorpudding> it doesn't matter if it's leaked early, they wait until official stuff happens
<LiudvikasT> ive almost downloaded it
<cupis> has anyone got the torrent working yet?
<danyR> cupis: I'm seeding it now
<danyR> I restriced download to 5kpbs, and unlimited upload
<LiudvikasT> :D
<yofel> hm, someone should update the topic..
<LiudvikasT> !isitout
<danyR> but it's indeed really slow right now
<ubottu> Yes!
<cupis> danyR, I'm still getting "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<danyR> cupis: ohooo, I'm also getting that :O
<gnomefreak> shipit is down it seems
<cupis> danyR, waiting to seed :)
<danyR> but the torrent is still seeding
<knittl> so. when can i dist-upgrade to natty? :D
<danyR> hey, look, it's the big boss: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuthinking/5062732094/
<yofel> knittl: the toolchain should be uploaded in a week or 2 usually
<knittl> cool :)
<LiudvikasT> kudos to release blog for referencing hitchhikers guide :)
<danyR> whoa, who's she http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuthinking/5061959713/? :D
<LiudvikasT> ok download is done :)
<ovy> so... when's the ubuntu 11.04 launch ;)?
<maurer_1> Just upgraded to maverick, and xterm has rendering artifacts when I delete characters.
<gnomefreak> is the server image also have the text installer or is it just server?
<maurer_1> The text installer is the one labeled "Alternate install"
<gnomefreak> thatw right :(
<maurer_1> Any ideas on how to fix this issue? xterm not working properly seems like kind of a big deal
<Dr_Willis> maurer_1:  i see issues with the fonts in xterm also.
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt font perhaps
<nandan__> maurer_1, try and see if the same thing happens with aterm
<nandan__> !aterm
<Dr_Willis> i use terminator mainly these days
<Dr_Willis> maurer_1:  theres also an issue with the TERM setting not getting set right. or there used to be
<maurer_1> aterm exibits a similar failure mode.
<maurer_1> I also don't see anywhere to change fonts in xterm, mostly because I suspect it does not have support for multiple fonts
<Dr_Willis>  xterm -fn FONTNAME
<Dr_Willis>  xterm -fn FO+++
<Dr_Willis> +kids are up....
<asmartgoat> unity is goo
<asmartgoat> d
<jstressman> does anyone know why I cannot get any kanji to show up? (Japanese)
<jstressman> hiragana and katakana work fine, but no kanji. (and yes, I installed Japanese language support and checked the "extra fonts" box when I did so, and have restarted the computer since then.)
<jstressman> aside from that, I accidentally removed my network status icon... any idea how I can get that back? the applet is set to run in the startup preferences, but there is no indicator icon on my top panel any longer.
<Samoi> jstressman, right click on your panel , add to panel and then add a notification area applet
<jstressman> I have that.
<Pr070cal> anyone know if nvidia problems are solved on 64bit
<jstressman> all that's showing up are the input method icon, volume, and messages envelope icon.
<danyR> hmm, I can't login into #ubuntu-release-party
<jstressman> Samoi: ^^
<ovy> danyR, neither can I
<ovy> #ubuntu-release-party :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<yofel> Pr070cal: nvidia-current works fine on all 64bit pcs I have, what was your problem and what card do you have?
<tsimpson> as 10.10 is now release, you should probably move support discussion to #ubuntu now
<Alan> oh dear, my CD download has slowed right down...
<Samoi> they are indicator applets
<danyR> ovy: the same happens with me
<Alan> when are the torrents going to be live?
<ovy> danyR, i think there were too many ppl writing there
<Samoi> nm-applet uses the notification area
<jstressman> Samoi: that's what I figured... and it's running supposedly (it's enabled in startup still), but no icon for it. :/
<tensorpudding> the torrents are live
<tensorpudding> at least, there are quite a large number of peers
<Alan> oh, so they are...
<Alan> haha
<Samoi> so you do have a notification area applet as well as the indicator applet added to your panel?
<danyR> I'm seeding the i386-desktop iso at 60Kib/s
<cupis> tensorpudding, the one from releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Alan> hmm
<Alan> lets see if i get better rates on the torrent
<Alan> looks like
<Alan> awesome :)
<ovy> hey, is ubuntu 10.10 using the ubuntu font? :)
<tensorpudding> cupis: yes
<tensorpudding> ovy: yes
<yofel> danyR: the torrent connected for you? I'm seeding the ubuntu and kubuntu desktop isos, but the ubuntu ones don't have any peers here
<virtuald> yofel: it says "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<yofel> right, here too, but the kubuntu torrents work fine..
<Alan> I'm downloading the 64-bit desktop ISO pretty fast from torrent now, seems to be about 500 peers that i can see
<virtuald> i'm downloading the amd64 iso but i got all the peers through DHT and PeX
<Dr_Willis> virtuald:  i get same error
<ali1234> same
<virtuald> of course :)
<ali1234> tracker probably fell over
<Samoi> I got the same error however I was still able to download and upload
<Alan> maybe that's how i'm getting the peers too?
<danyR> yofel: I see lots of peers. not sure if they're all downloading: http://ubuntuone.com/p/JRJ/
<Alan> how would I know?
<ali1234> i can download but i can't seed the images i downloaded yesterday, which just happen to be the same as the final release
 * yofel just noticed that rtorrent has DHT off by default
<Alan> actually, yeah, you're right
<yofel> meh...
<Alan> the tracker is teling me to get lost
<Alan> <3 DHT
<virtuald> 8]
<Pr070cal> yofel: its cool ill try a clean install quick to final :) see if its working now i noticed there was a bug report in the links above, last post was 18hours ago so hopefully its fixed now
<Pr070cal> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/626974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626974 in Ubuntu release notes "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> oh, yeah, 173 was  fixed a few days ago
<arif-ali> Hi,
<arif-ali> I hav ebeen using preseed for 9.10, 10.04. which worked fine
<arif-ali> but the same preseed hasn't quite worked
<barebone> Hi, my processor is AMD Athlon 64 3000+. Do I need to download ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<eboyjr> What is physically wrong with Ubuntu's tracker?
<jstressman> Samoi: sorry, it was the "notification area" that I'd removed. added that back and it's working now. :) thank you!
<arif-ali> the installer asks me for a mirror
<tensorpudding> barebone: you do not have to, but that version will work.
<arif-ali> btw, this is for 10.10
<tensorpudding> barebone: amd64 is used for all 64-bit capable x86 processors
<yofel> barebone: you can use both isos, unless you have >3GiB of RAM and want 64bit you can just stick to the i386 iso
<Alan> :D downloading at 1010KB/s :P
<tensorpudding> barebone: whereas i386 is 32-bit, and works on all x86 processors that Linux can run on
<tensorpudding> barebone: the one big niggle with 64-bit nowadays is that Adobe Flash player didn't support it until recently.
<Alan> does flash player support 64-bit in an actual release yet?
<tensorpudding> barebone: there's also some other proprietary software that doesn't
<barebone> tensorpudding, do you mean that ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent will work fine? I'm running i386 version of Lucid.
<Alan> or is it still an "alpha ancient build" ?
<_kroson_> Alan: still alpha :S
<Alan> on the other hand, that "alpha" has been working fine for me for 2 years now
<_kroson_> but its not old, the latest one is less than a month old
<tensorpudding> barebone: If you're already running lucid, you should upgrade using the Upgrade Manager.
<danyR> as anyone read this: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/10/try-ubuntu-server-in-cloud-on-our-dime.html ?
<Alan> a lot more stable than the wrapped-32-bit stuff
<tensorpudding> barebone: unless you really want to wipe out your current install
<dmatt> tensorpudding: i am on amd64 for 2 years an always had flash working
<Dr_Willis> dmatt:  same here.
<barebone> tensorpudding, but I have question to upload. Will it erase data, or any software support problem?
<barebone> tensorpudding,  *update
<tensorpudding> barebone: running the update from the update manager will not touch your personal data
<Dr_Willis> theres always a possibilty for issues with upgeradeing... when in doubt backup your imporntant stuff..
<Dr_Willis> thats just common sence.
<barebone> tensorpudding, even the home folder?
<yofel> well, 32-bit flash on 64bit worked fine here too, but I got npviewer.bin crashes all the time and had to reload the site to get flash working again, the new 64bit flash pre-release works fine so far
<tensorpudding> barebone: it won't touch the home folder
<barebone> tensorpudding, if that's it, then I will update. That will save a lot effort.
<Alan> yeah, that's what happened for me, the plugin wrapper is what always crashed...
<Alan> I <3 that google chrome will use plugins in your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<BUGabundo> motning
<BUGabundo> happy 101010 and happy 10.10 release
<barebone> tensorpudding, for your information, my home directory is not a separate drive, I use all of my last dive for ubuntu.
<barebone> tensorpudding, Do you think it's still safe?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Mornin'
<Dr_Willis> Upgrading the system should not touch anytying in the users home at all.
<arif-ali> anyone have any ideas on my problem, is there a specific argument that I may be missing?
<tensorpudding> barebone: it will be safe
<dmatt> Dr_Willis: it will touch settings in hidden folders
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, this channel will be closing, please take your support discussion to #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dmatt:  what settings?  Ive never seen the package manager ever touch anything in /home/usernames
<yofel> ok, with DHT enabled the ubuntu torrents finally seed too :)
<gnomefreak> when downloading the torent do i just open it for the .iso?
<gnomefreak> it has been a damn load time since i downloaded without using my script
<gnomefreak> s/load/long
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  double click on torrent.. starts torrent clients. and starts downloading the  iso.
<dmatt> Dr_Willis: settings for all programs, like ~/.kde or ~/.gnome - i think it is changed to new defaults
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> dmatt:  ive never seen that happen in several years of ubuntu ussage.
<Dr_Willis> dmatt:  it can change the system defaults.. but user settings hav3 always been untouched, and those can override the system defaults
<tsimpson> dmatt: packages NEVER touch $HOME, the updated applications will when first run though
<Dr_Willis> or they 'can' at least change :)
<dmatt> tsimpson: it means it is changed after all
<tsimpson> dmatt: but not by the update, only by the actual applications
<tsimpson> if you don't run the newly updated app, it's not changed
<dmatt> tsimpson: I get the point
<jstressman> no ideas on why I can't see Kanji? :/
<dmatt> just saying "Upgrading the system should not touch anytying in the users home at all." is not the whole truth, because all the application then do changes
<tsimpson> no, the upgrade doesn't touch any user files. the upgraded application will
<tsimpson> but that can only happen after they have been upgraded
<dmatt> just backup if any data conversion goes wrong that's what i'm trying to promote
<tsimpson> hence, the upgrade will not touch anything in $HOME
<barebone> tensorpudding, just a question, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades page says, I need to backup of my important data.
<skyburne1> today is 42
<skyburne1> 101010 -> 42
<skyburne1> cool date
<barebone> tensorpudding, does it applicable for older versions?
<penguin42> skyburne1: Heck I hadn't realised that!
<skyburne1> this date is a towel date
<skyburne1> unique
<jstressman> if I just installed a 10.10 nightly 2 days ago, do I need to reinstall, or can I "upgrade" to the release version?
<rumpe1> jstressman, you don't need to do anything special... just upgrade your packages as usual
<jstressman> rumpe1: k. thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> if you upgraded recently - you may allready be up to date
<dmatt> tsimpson: technically you're 100% correct. But if my wihe would asked that question, I would say your settings will be changed because that is the end result of  upgrade process and then running same applications as usual
<dmatt> wife
<Pr070cal> should i update first then install the nvidia drivers or install the drivers then update ?
<tsimpson> dmatt: then the same can be said about most regular updates
<Dr_Willis> Pr070cal:  it really shouldent matter.
<Pr070cal> i was having the xorg 19. in-compatable issue on beta
<Dr_Willis> Pr070cal:  i would upgrade, then install the drivers
<Pr070cal> cool fingers crossed :)
<dmatt> tsimpson: regular updates do not change application versions, only bugfixes are included, which should not be any problem
<tsimpson> dmatt: not always true, an app can change the way it manages settings as part of an update
<tsimpson> it may add/remove settings or change default values
<dmatt> tsimpson: any disruptive change must follow SRU policy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jstressman> hrm.... torrent is just sitting at 94.96% :(
<jstressman> has been for like 30 mins.
<lapion> what time will this channel be converted to ubuntu ?
<yofel> lapion: this channel is already invite only and redirects you too #ubuntu
<yofel> it will be open again once the natty toolchain has been uploaded (around UDS usually)
<BUGabundo> it is?
<jstressman> restarting Transmission fixed it... 96.32% now...
<BUGabundo> so I managed to get in on time?
<jstressman> I'll finish it and leave it seeding.
 * BUGabundo looks at builders for toolchain entries
<yofel> BUGabundo: you got in 4 minutes before it was closed :P
<BUGabundo> YAY for me :D
<BUGabundo> its always so frustrating
<BUGabundo> ahh I missed ikonia /topic change
<ikonia> easy to miss
<Kuba> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<Kuba> holy @#$$@# ;]
<Dr_Willis> You just ruined the quiet! :P
<Kuba> where is the party?
<Dr_Willis> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Glowball> Not at #ubuntu-release-parte, that's for sure
<Glowball> party*
<Kuba> Something's happenging there
<Kuba> gonna be goin!
<penguin42> no wonder it's still so quiet then :-)
<Dr_Willis> Yep
<Dr_Willis> compaer3d to the anarchy in #ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, this channel will soon be set +m, so take your support discussion to #ubuntu
<Ian_corne> :)
<Glowball> Why +m?
<Glowball> Hmm, until Natty alpha comes out?
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. we are special.
<BUGabundo> "soon" hummmmm baconnnnn
<tsimpson> because any discussion in here will be offtopic
<tsimpson> support for released versions is in #ubuntu, and general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> party in #ubuntu-release-party
<tsimpson> so, until alpha1, this channel is a bit pointless :)
<Dr_Willis> Im still wondering if the TERM variable gettting set to dumb bug ever got fixed..
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: no. #ubuntu+2 is ON topic
<Dr_Willis> because its still happening here.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Bug 621927 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in lxterminal (Ubuntu Maverick) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: once toolchain is up, ill be upgrading
<BUGabundo> not so pointless for me
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i found about 4 terminal emulators still haaving the same issue
<tsimpson> BUGabundo: then you should idle in -devel :)
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Yeh they're all ones that share the same core problem
<BUGabundo> those are to hardcore for me :P
<BUGabundo> I love my friends in this #
<BUGabundo> got used to _live_ in here, for the past 3 years
 * penguin42 pats BUGabundo
<tsimpson> if -devel is hard-core, upgrading your toolchain is probably not a good idea :p
<BUGabundo> learned a lot with many of the regular
<BUGabundo> made friendships
<BUGabundo> and miss some that are now gone
 * BUGabundo looks at bruce89
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: those are not the same :P
<BUGabundo> I can't run stable
<BUGabundo> its to bored
<BUGabundo> even my android runs kernel 2.6.35.7
<BUGabundo> that's more up to date then most PCs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You know how to build kernels from git right?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: never did it :P
<BUGabundo> you guys keep forgetting, I try to be _just_ an user
<BUGabundo> one that is somewhat more informed then others, and likes to provide support, ideas, feedback, file bugs
<tsimpson> -devel would welcome you :)
<BUGabundo> I'm afraid seb128 would smack my arse jk jk
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: but dully noted, once I logoff here, ill join -dev
<tsimpson> anyone can still idle here, just not speak ;)
<BUGabundo> shame
<Dr_Willis> Shhhh,,,, we are idleing!
<BUGabundo> jpds: how are mirrors?
<BUGabundo> guess it's a good time to re-update my isos
<BUGabundo> _all_ of them
<BUGabundo> around 20GBs
<lapion> I was wondering if it's possible to convert/upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<tsimpson> no, you'll need to reinstall
<penguin42> lapion: I have seen someone do a truly grim hack to do that - but it's truly truly grim
<BUGabundo> lapion: no
<BUGabundo> yeah, in theory its possible
<BUGabundo> just move 32bits lib dir, and install the 64bits with -force
<lapion> I have done upgrades by simply changing the software sources.. but after a certain version it was not possible anymore
<BUGabundo> change aptdb arch and then install a 64bits kernel
<BUGabundo> lapion: do your self a favor : DON'T DO IT
<BUGabundo> dpkg -l your install packages
<BUGabundo> or even better dselect
<BUGabundo> backup /etc
<BUGabundo> reinstall 64bits restore dselect package list and settings
<BUGabundo> you are done in 10 min
<lapion> well can do a full-backup.. and then try it just for trying.. it's a scratch system anyhow..
<BUGabundo> ofc
<gnomefreak> ah much better :)
* tsimpson changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, this channel is currently muted, so take your support discussion to #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cool
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-03
<roasted_> idleone - if you're not on unity, what DE you playing with?
<IdleOne> kde
<roasted_> is that your preferred DE?
<IdleOne> switched to kubuntu 4? months back
<rww> one of us one of us one of us
<roasted_> nice
<roasted_> was that due to disliking unity/GS?
<IdleOne> roasted_: I much prefer it over Unity
<IdleOne> I don't dislike Unity. I prefer kde over it.
<roasted_> any opinion to gnome 3?
<IdleOne> none
<IdleOne> but I imagine it to be very Unity'ish so not for me
<roasted_> ah, I had thought maybe you used it
<roasted_> but yeah it's similar to unity
<roasted_> a bit nicer imo
<IdleOne> kde is just better for the way I use the computer
<roasted_> did you install kubuntu or did you put kde on top of your ubuntu install
<IdleOne> gnome used to be my DE of choice but since it is dead or dying I figured I needed to switch to something
<IdleOne> I did a clean install with kubuntu
<roasted_> gnome 3 hardly suggests its dying :P
<roasted_> but gnome 2 sure was a dead end it seemed
<IdleOne> well gnome classic
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> if this test drive with 11.10 again tanks Ill probably stick with 11.04 kubuntu
<roasted_> test drive it for a month and see what happens
<Azelphur> anyone know why emerald was pulled from 11.10?
<bjsnider> roasted_, nvidia-173 is the name of the driver. nvidia-current is the name of the latest stable packaged driver used for all nvidia hardware since the geforce 6000
<bjsnider> you're seeing 173 because it is used in the name, while nvidia-current doesn't use a number in the name
<roasted_> so which one do I use, exactly?
<roasted_> because to my surprise when I boot up 173 is already activated
<bjsnider> what's your hardware?
<roasted_> 9600gt
<bjsnider> roasted_, you should be using nvidia-current
<bjsnider> 173 will work but will not provide modern features
<roasted_> this time I installed all updates. Now Im doing the version current (recommended)
<roasted_> hopefully dual screen will work when I reboot
<roasted_> well, 11.10 bites the dust again
<roasted_> installed a fresh install of beta 2, installed all updates, got the most recent nvidia driver, and still setting up dual monitors fubars it
<roasted_> 2nd monitor is a gray screen that seems unusable, as I cannot drag windows to it
<Azelphur> roasted_: are you using separate X screens?
<roasted_> yes
<Azelphur> roasted_: haha, Welcome to the "Your a separate X screen user, everybody hates you" club
<Azelphur> I'm part of said club too.
<roasted_> hmm, what do you mean?
<roasted_> Is this a common issue?
<Azelphur> roasted_: yea, support was dropped.
<Azelphur> much like KDE dropped it too
<roasted_> it was DROPPED, or just not in 11.10 yet??
<Azelphur> dropped
<roasted_> in favor of twinview?
<Azelphur> that's why you have a grey background and an X pointer
<Azelphur> yes
<roasted_> is there any reason why?
<Azelphur> roasted_: because they assume that everyone wants to use twinview, when actually a lot of people don't, and for a lot of people (like me) twinview isn't even an option
<roasted_> I was fighting with video tearing on my system, and I was told twinview is why my tearing wasnt fixed even though I set the compiz refresh rates and sync to vblank accordingly.
<roasted_> why is twinview not an option for you?
<Azelphur> or something weird, I dunno
<Azelphur> roasted_: twinview doesn't work across multiple cards, I have 4 monitors.
<coz_> hey guys.. is oneric not recognizing crt monitors?
<Azelphur> roasted_: I just installed 11.10 and had the same bad realization as you, but been trying things out for a bit. I think XFCE is the way to go :D
<Azelphur> roasted_: it actually has support, proper support, per-monitor wallpaper settings and stuff :D
<coz_> I cannot get the one crt monitor to work on twinview,, anyone have this issue
<Azelphur> coz_: twinview is working for me but I have 2(x2) LCDs
<coz_> !crt
<coz_> Azelphur,  right  but  I have one lce and one crt for graphics
<coz_> lcd
<roasted_> so what in the world is the way to get 4 screens running?
<Azelphur> roasted_: 2 x TwinView + XFCE is how I do it
<coz_> roasted_,  2 nvidia cards should do it
<Azelphur> ^ this
<Azelphur> GTX 570 with 2 monitors in twinview + 8800GT with 2 monitors in twinview is my setup :)
<roasted_> so what if I have 3 ports on my single nvidia card and I want all 3 to be used?
<roasted_> then what?
<Azelphur> roasted_: then your using an imaginary card that doesn't exist :o
<coz_> if I cannot get a crt running with ubuntu  I will have to switch distributions :(
<roasted_> I am?
<Azelphur> coz_: can you use it as your primary monitor? what card are you on?
<coz_> roasted_,  3 ports on one card?
<roasted_> I was thinking of a video splitter...
<roasted_> I wouldn't mind adding a 3rd monitor to hang on the wall to my system so I can watch my video surveillance feed from the basement
<Azelphur> roasted_: video splitters arn't extra monitors as far as the computer is concerned there's just one big monitor
<roasted_> it was just a thought
<roasted_> ah
<roasted_> okay
<coz_> Azelphur,  this system is a mid range system to reflect most of my clients,, however many of my clients do not use lcd screens because they are graphics artists
<zhiwei> hi, vpn connection failed, a few days ago I can connect is. details in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pptpd/+bug/864969
<coz_> let me try as primary
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864969 in pptpd (Ubuntu) "pptp vpn does not work,connection failed" [Undecided,New]
<roasted_> can I put unity on my right monitor yet?
<roasted_> cause my secondary monitor is on the left
<roasted_> and I want the unity bar to be on the right monitor (main)
<Azelphur> roasted_: your not going to get unity on separate X screens.
<Azelphur> not for a long time if at all
<roasted_> I'm on twinview
<Azelphur> oh, twinview
<Azelphur> dunno
<roasted_> yeah, I didnt even bother with it once you said it was dropped
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> roasted_: it works fine in XFCE :)
<coz_> Azelphur,  interesting,, it does recognize it as primary  that's odd,, let me try secondary again
<roasted_> I use enough XFCE at work
<roasted_> at home I like my gnome 3 and unity :P
<Azelphur> hehe
<roasted_> yeah, I cant seem to get the bar on the right monitor
<roasted_> damnit.
<roasted_> unity, stop being so tarded
<coz_> ok got it,,,metamodes were identical ,, strange
<roasted_> wait, I somehow for unity on my right monitor in 11.04
<coz_> ok another question,, is gnome3 in the repositories?
<roasted_> yes
<Azelphur> ^
<roasted_> I just installed gnome-shell
<roasted_> like 4 seconds ago
<coz_> ok let me check
<roasted_> 11.10 is GTK3 based, which is what Gnome 3 is based on
<roasted_> as well as Unity in 11.10
<roasted_> so they can co-exist in 11.10 and up, whereas 11.04 they could not since it was GTK2 based
<roasted_> which made their union with installing side by side rather ugly
<Azelphur> roasted_: nautilus main menu with no panel because the panel crashes because gnome notification area falls over and dies when separate X screens are presented to it? :P
<roasted_> I was getting hit with a ton of errors as well
<roasted_> its just such a bummer I have this video tearing
<roasted_> it drives me absolutely insane
<roasted_> oh hey guys come check out this awsome pink floyd concert! Notice how david gilmore's arm is completely severed from his body as he shreds that guitar?
<Azelphur> lmao
<roasted_> its quite bad cause I want to use ubuntu as a HTPC
<roasted_> but its proving to be a huge joke
<Azelphur> dual screen htpc wat?
<roasted_> and talking to epople who have used ubuntu + nvidia for YEARS with no video tearing enrages me because I have YET to have a system without video tearing
<roasted_> dual screen home desktop
<roasted_> but I want an ubuntu HTPC too
<roasted_> just to hte TV
<Azelphur> I have a Ubuntu HTPC it works fine
<Azelphur> never had any tearing issues
<Azelphur> tearing could be caused by compiz, try disabling it
<roasted_> what video card
<Azelphur> 9600GT I think
<roasted_> WHAT
<roasted_> THATS WHAT I HAVE
<Azelphur> haha :D
<roasted_> TELL ME YOUR SECRIT
<Azelphur> *whispers* don't use compiz
<Azelphur> (why would you need it on a HTPC anyway)
<roasted_> that doenst help me on my desktop though...
<coz_> well try enabling or disabling sync to vblank first
<roasted_> my desktop isnt my HTPC. we're talking 2 systems
<roasted_> coz - been there
<Azelphur> roasted_: on your PC I dunno, I use compiz heavily and I don't have tearing issues.
<Azelphur> 8800GT / GTX 570
<Azelphur> don't have tearing on my laptop either (8400M GT)
<coz_> roasted_,  did you try  "force synchronization between x and glx" under workarounds?
<roasted_> where would that be located?
<roasted_> I've never heard of that
<coz_> roasted_,  ccsm / workarounds
<roasted_> never heard of that one, but I see it now
<roasted_> Im transferring a concert that Ive seen a lot of tearing in before to my desktop now (just did a fresh install of 11.10)
<roasted_> so I'll try without that first and then check that box and see if it maeks a difference
<coz_> ok I am apparenlty being a dunce today,, how to install gnome 3 full on 11.10?
<roasted_> apt-get install gnome-shell, I thought
<roasted_> then select Gnome @ login screen
<coz_> mmm let me check
<bandit5432> i wonder if that would fix my problem with app menus being placed above the panel in fallback mode
<roasted_> oh nice
<roasted_> compiz just crashed
<coz_> roasted_,  been crashing here
<bandit5432> i am not happy with compiz at the moment and am looking into mutter
<roasted_> I also seem to have no audio
<roasted_> mutter as in gnome 3?
<bandit5432> yes mutter is the metacity replacment for gnome 3
<roasted_> ah sweet
<roasted_> forgot I have an integrated card, it was defaulting to that for sound
<bandit5432> type mutter --replace in a terminal that being said there is no easy way to change anything
<roasted_> all right guys. comfortably numb guitar solo. pulse. london. 1994. epicness.
<roasted_> time to see if guitar tearing exists
<roasted_> AND IT EXISTS. SWEET. I LOVE video tearing!!!! :)
<coz_> bandit5432,  does gnome-tweak-tool work in mutter i wonder?
<roasted_> testing with coz's suggestion in compiz now
<bandit5432> coz it does but there is nothing like cssm that i can find
<roasted_> AND I STILL HAVE TEARING
<roasted_> AHHH I LOVE IT
<roasted_> david gilmore, what's your finger doing floating in mid air and twitching??
<coz_> gah..easystroke wont start on 11.004
<bandit5432> i am running with no compositing wm at the moment
<coz_> let me get onto gnome-3  brb
<roasted_>  dumb question - if I shut off compiz, do I lose functionality in gnome shell?
<bandit5432> any one have any suggestions for making menus not disappear with compiz and gnome-fallback?
<bandit5432> roasted_, i dont know i am running fallback mode
<roasted_> holy hell this is bad. I even see tearing just by moving windows around. I don't even have to be IN an actual video.
<roasted_> WHY is tearing so bad in linux.
<bandit5432> roasted_, what video card you have?
<roasted_> 9600gt
<bandit5432> ok something is messed up bad then
<roasted_> I'm just frustrated that after all of these years using linux that I still have to tolerate video tearing. :(
<bandit5432> what is video tearing?
<bjsnider> roasted_, compiz and gnome-shell are mutually exclusive
<roasted_> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7877/tearingsimulated.png
<bandit5432> ok that is ugly
<bandit5432> what ram do you have?
<roasted_> its even uglier when you are watching one of the most epic live concerts of all time
<roasted_> 4gb
<roasted_> and seeing that happen
<bandit5432> you using the nvidia drivers
<roasted_> yes
<bjsnider> you're watching gimme shelter?
<roasted_> what?
<roasted_> no
<bandit5432> what is the nvidia settings at?
<roasted_> in terms of what? refresh settings and such?
<bandit5432> yes
<roasted_> I have two monitors. 24 @ 1920x1080 and 19 @ 1440x900. both are set up in twinview. both at 60hz
<bandit5432> do yu have sync to vblank off?
<roasted_> on
<bandit5432> turn it off
<roasted_> thought it had to be on...
<bandit5432> dont think so
<roasted_> wanna bet a dollar? :P
<roasted_> sync to vblank is what is *supposed* to fix it
<roasted_> yet it hasn't. ever.
<bandit5432> you want that turned off
<roasted_> are you sure???
<bandit5432> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance#Problem:_Sync_to_VBlank
<bandit5432> should be the same for nvidia
<bandit5432> nvidia-settings in a terminal and see what vblank is set to
<roasted_> I have it off now
<roasted_> now what, reboot?
<bandit5432> that i dont know about
<bandit5432> try watching a movie first
<roasted_> is that all I should change?
<bandit5432> yes i believe so
<roasted_> k watching a concert
<roasted_> still tearing
<roasted_> rebooting
<bandit5432> wait
<roasted_> oos
<roasted_> oops
<bandit5432> did you turn it off under performance?
<roasted_> vblank?
<roasted_> I turned it off under opengl
<roasted_> within nvidia settings
<bandit5432> k
<roasted_> I also turned it off in compiz
<roasted_> compizconfig settings manager
<roasted_> I was told to enable them but make sure BOTH are enabled
<roasted_> which... did nothing
<bandit5432> i have it set on the xvideo settings and turned off under opengl
<bandit5432> hmm
<STiK> Nice to have tethering back
<roasted_> maybe I should double check mine too
<bandit5432> roasted_, the formums say turnit off in both spots in nvidia-settings
<STiK> Sorry, wrong channel :P
<nhaines> STiK: it's okay.  Tethering is awesome anyway.  :P
<roasted_> yeah I have it enabled as well
<roasted_> I didnt realize there were 2 spots
<bandit5432> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748642
<roasted_> rebooting again to be sure
<bandit5432> try turning it off in all 3 spots
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> that's so strange
<roasted_> I always read you're supposed to have them ON
<STiK> Why yes it is :)
<roasted_> I'll flip crazy if this fixes it
<roasted_> and likely overnight you a cold case of beer, bandit
<coz_> well gnome 3 is not working well on 11.10 either
<roasted_> why not?
<bandit5432> :)
<roasted_> it works decent here
<bjsnider> works perfectly
<coz_> well first the screen keeps dimming  with dual monitors  ,, not sure what it's doing
<bjsnider> there is no tearing in mutter
<bjsnider> why does everybody have 5 monitors on 16 different graphics cards in this channel?
<bjsnider> is this the multiple monitors channel?
<roasted_> I think its still tearing
<bandit5432> bjsnider, are you using mutter or compiz?
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> it is
<roasted_> damnit
<roasted_> linux. seriously.
<roasted_> it's been 7 damn years
<bandit5432> did you turnit off in all 3 spots roasted_ ?
<coz_> this is just rediculous...beta or not,,,
<roasted_> yes
<bjsnider> mutter
<roasted_> all 3 as in
<roasted_> 2 in nvidia settings and 1 in compiz?
<bandit5432> what are you using to play the video?
<roasted_> or were there 3 in nvidia settings?
<roasted_> the default movie player
<bandit5432> i dont know what the default is?
<bjsnider> compiz tearing can be fixed by checking sync to vblank and detect refresh rate in ccsm
<roasted_> I think its totem?
<roasted_> bj, that's what I thought
<roasted_> except. it doesn't.
<roasted_> and it hasn't EVER fixed it even though I've heard no less than 4,000 times that it's supposed to
<bjsnider> although it might be broken at the moment
<bjsnider> try gnome-shell
<roasted_> across 4 different systems and dozens of installs of ubuntu across each
<roasted_> I'm on gnome shell
<bandit5432> i would change the renderer in the video player
<bjsnider> there's no tearing in mutter
<roasted_> oh, there isn't?
<roasted_> want a screenshot? :D
<bjsnider> sure
<bandit5432> and make sure you are using mutter
<bandit5432> mutter --replace in a terminal first
<bjsnider> mutter is tear-free by design
<roasted_> I need to install it first?
<bandit5432> no should be installed already
<roasted_> or do I just need sudo in front of it?
<bjsnider> if you are really using gnome-shell you are already using mutter
<roasted_> says the program mutter is not installed
<bandit5432> dont need to sudo nothing
<roasted_> well, here's what I did
<roasted_> installed 11.10, installed gnome-shell via sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<roasted_> and I just now typed into terminal, mutter --replace
<roasted_> and it's saying its not installed
<bandit5432> looks like there might be your problem
<roasted_> how so?
<bjsnider> just go to the login screen and select gnome as the session
<coz_> mutter is not installed
<roasted_> I did
<roasted_> I'm ON gnome shell
<coz_> same here
<roasted_> coz you get the same thing?
<coz_> yep
<bandit5432> tell me what this command says in a terminal
<coz_> this sucks :)
<bandit5432> env | grep -i gdmsession
<roasted_> the program mutter is not installed. toinstall it type sudo apt-get install mutter.
<bjsnider> roasted_, go to the console and type gnome-shell --version
<roasted_> 3.2.0
<coz_> same here
<bjsnider> i don't see how you could have tearing
<bandit5432> and whats the output from
<bandit5432> env | grep -i gdmsession
<roasted_> I do
<roasted_> I have a lot of it actually
<roasted_> mutter is available in synaptic
<roasted_> but not installed
<roasted_> mutter common, libmutter0, gir1.2-mutter-3.0 is installed
<roasted_> libmutter-dev and "mutter" is not
<bjsnider> but you can the shared lib, the typelib package and mutter-common
<roasted_> description for mutter - lightweight gtk+ window manager. should I install it? or are you guys confused because it SHOULD be installed?
<bjsnider> you have them
<bandit5432> install mutter and see what happens
<coz_> ok  this is rediculous,, I am installing fedora ,, at least I know gnome3 and compiz work flawlessy on that
<roasted_> coz has a good idea there...
<bandit5432> ahahaha
<bandit5432> are there trolls afoot?
<roasted_> no
<roasted_> coz is a regular ubuntu user
<roasted_> I see him a lot in off topic
<bandit5432> oh ok
<roasted_> hes just insanely frustrated. as am I over this senseless bullchit.
<roasted_> okay
<roasted_> I ran mutter --replace
<roasted_> and it seems as if I have a semi crash upon me
<roasted_> my top panel is gone and the super key doesnt open gnome shell
<roasted_> I lost metacity
<roasted_> no window borders
<bjsnider> roasted_, i can think of one reason you might have tearing, which is if you're using the nouveau graphics driver instead of nvidia
<bjsnider> nouveau has not implemented sync to vlblank yet
<roasted_> I used nvidia-current (recommended) from the drivers menu
<bandit5432> bjsnider, he did run nvidia-settings though
<bandit5432> roasted_, did you get an error when you rain mutter-replace?
<roasted_> it said something about not being in the stack
<roasted_> but I could not see the full error
<roasted_> my screen fluttered and then I lost window borders
<bandit5432> is this a fresh install or update?
<roasted_> fresh
<roasted_> 11.10 beta 2 amd64
<bandit5432> and you updated?
<roasted_> first thing I did
<bandit5432> wierd i cant say anthing i have been having issues all afternoon but i am running fallback mode
<roasted_> seriously considering fedora 15
<roasted_> at least till final release of 11.10
<bandit5432> thats what you get for running beta
<roasted_> beta?
<roasted_> what about 11.04
<roasted_> and 10.10
<roasted_> 10.04
<roasted_> going on back till ubuntu first began
<bjsnider> roasted_, glxinfo | grep vendor
<bandit5432> i am trying out gnome3 and seeing if i can work with it
<roasted_> this isn't an issue with gnome 3
<roasted_> this has been an issue on every desktop environment and every linux distro I've tested
<roasted_> this has been an issue 7 YEARS in the making
<roasted_> this isn't due to a "beta"
<bandit5432> i have been running linux as my only desktop for 6 years and i dont have the problems that you are talking about
<roasted_> bjsnider - server, client, and opengl - nvidia corporation
<roasted_> bandit5432. I've heard that before from other users, yet I still cannot get my tearing fixed.
<roasted_> I mean, I dual boot windows JUST so I can watch movies
<roasted_> how bad is that?
<bandit5432> do you have mplay installed?
<bjsnider> roasted_, can you try using only one monitor?
<bandit5432> mplayer?
<roasted_> bjsnider - sure I can try that quick
<roasted_> give me as econd
<bjsnider> to make sure it's a fair test restart the x server by logging out and back in
<bandit5432> i didnt know they added vdpau to gnome mplayer
<roasted_> Ive tried mplayer, vlc, totem, dragon player
<atari2600a> so
<roasted_> bjsnider - I'm just rebooting. :P
<atari2600a> why is my desktop still going into standby
<bjsnider> well, whatever
<roasted_> do any of you guys run twinview?
<bandit5432> atari2600a, did you turn it off in power settings
<atari2600a> bandit5432, yeah
<bandit5432> atari2600a,  you using a laptop?
<atari2600a> bandit5432, no
<bandit5432> did you set it to never?
<atari2600a> bandit5432, well now it's 'don't supsend' but yeah
<bandit5432> when you say suspend do you mean it goes to sleep or just turns the monitor off?
<roasted_> I'm not noticing any video tearing with one monitor....
<atari2600a> IT SUSPENDS
<bandit5432> boo hiss
<atari2600a> I recall a bug report being filed but that was half a week ago...
<atari2600a> is there a workaround?
<atari2600a> *yet
<roasted_> bjsnider, what say you about that?
<bjsnider> what about general desktop tearing?
<roasted_> no, 1 monitor has no tearing...
<roasted_> yet 2 does
<roasted_> any opinion or thoughts??
<bandit5432> i would say the drivers roasted_
<bjsnider> yes
<roasted_> the drivers
<roasted_> after 7 years, it's still the drivers
<bjsnider> your monitors have different refresh rates
<bandit5432> atari2600a, i turned it off in the settings and it stopped
<roasted_> whats that matter if the video is full screened on 1 monitor
<roasted_> how would the othe rmonitor effect it
<bjsnider> it matters
<roasted_> oh?
<bjsnider> i'm speaking from personal experience
<bandit5432> atari2600a,  i am still looking
<bjsnider> the graphcis card can only do so much
<roasted_> does twinview see 2 monitors as one?
<bjsnider> there is an nvidia-settings switch for syncing video to one specific monitor though
<bjsnider> yes it does
<roasted_> I thought I remeber seeing the 2nd monitor being 59hz
<roasted_> and my main one being 60
<roasted_> think that could be it alone?
<bjsnider> righ, it's probably 59.95
<bjsnider> this is exactly the situation i faced awhile back
<roasted_> no kidding...
<bjsnider> you need two at 60 or two at 59.95
<roasted_> well, fortunately, if I were to use linux for a HTPC I wouldnt have this issue.
<roasted_> since hte TV would be running solo
<bjsnider> mixing them will fail
<roasted_> well damn...
<bjsnider> correct
<bjsnider> and i hate to say i told you so about mutter
<bjsnider> but there is no tearing in mutter
<roasted_> so mixing refresh rates in mutter = doesnt matter?
<bjsnider> well, mutter wasn't responsible
<bjsnider> your graphics card can't do what you're asking it to
<roasted_> I see
<bjsnider> but now that you know you can go out and get a matching monitor
<roasted_> well, I have another LCD in the garage
<roasted_> I might fire that up and see
<roasted_> it's just not a wide screen, and its 17" and not 19"
<roasted_> :(
<roasted_> thats crazy that matters that much. I had no idea.
<bjsnider> well, there isn't much difference between 59.95 and 60.00
<roasted_> I suppose I cant force a refresh rate?
<bjsnider> but it's all the difference in the wold
<roasted_> its just by design of the hardware monitor itself?
<bjsnider> no, that's a monitor hardware issue
<roasted_> gotcha
<roasted_> are there a lot of 59.95 monitors?
<bjsnider> it may say so on the back of the monitor too
<roasted_> all Ive ever seen was 60
<bjsnider> i dunno, i'm using one right now
<roasted_> a 59?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> 59.95
<roasted_> hm
<bjsnider> .05 difference causes tearing
<roasted_> would this be the same issue on windows?
<bjsnider> yes
<roasted_> I dont recall seeing tearing on windows, but Ive also not been in windows for uh
<roasted_> a year?
<bjsnider> it would be more pronounced in video because that's constantly changing
<roasted_> well yeah
<roasted_> but I watched movies on windows and hadnt noticed it
<bandit5432> atari2600a, you still there
<roasted_> this monitor Im looking at on newegg says veritcal refresh rate 49 - 75
<roasted_> hmm??
<atari2600a> yeah
<bandit5432> i dont see why this would change anything but that being said
<bandit5432> you can change the 2 power options in gnome-tweak
<bandit5432> if you want to disable the harddrive from spinning down you need to use dconf-editor
<bandit5432> atari2600a, looks like many people are having this problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Audio gets stuck when cpu is high, its like a looping sound of a damaged record machine
<bandit5432> atari2600a, there is a fix but it looks nasty
<bandit5432> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485/comments/15
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Critical,Fix committed]
<atari2600a> what the hell man that's not messy at all
<atari2600a> that's entirely normal
<bandit5432> lol
<atari2600a> now I hav 80MB of crap that is gnome-tweak in my / partition
<bandit5432> the fix is supposed to be out with the 11.10 milestone
<atari2600a> hold on, removing & autoremoving...
<bandit5432> i like gnome-tweak for changing themes
<atari2600a> you can change themes directly in appearances
<bandit5432> and its only 695kb not 80megs
<bandit5432> i am running fallback mode
<atari2600a> it has 20mb of prerequisites that's 80mb uncompressed
<bandit5432> hmm
<bandit5432> didnt realize that
<atari2600a> thanks
<atari2600a> leaving
<bandit5432> any one have any ideas about compiz and fallback mode with the dissapearing application menus?
<jbicha> bandit5432: could you be more specific?
<bandit5432> when i use compiz and run a appliction it draws the menu under the gnome panel
<bandit5432> i can then use the cssm move plugin to drag it down so that the menu is visable
<bandit5432> mutter does not do that... but i have not found a way to easily configure the mutter plugins
<e_t_> after installing oneiric server and setting up a few lxc guest systems, the server will hang on reboot.
<bandit5432> i like ccsm i can turn off all the bells and whistles and get my cheerios back
<bandit5432> e_t why would you run oneiric server?
<bjsnider> there are gnome-shell extensions that can give you the old menus back if you absolutely have to have them
<nhaines> bandit5432: bug testing?
<bandit5432> bjsnider, i am running gnome-3 fallback
<e_t_> bandit5432: Because it's not production and I wanted to utilize the improved LXC in oneiric.
<bandit5432> sorry i did not think of that nhaines
<bandit5432> e_t_,  when does it hang?
<e_t_> It gets to 'init-scripts bottom' and stops there.
<saulotoledo> Hello! How can I install lightdm in my language? I have only english here
<bandit5432> e_t_, you running lvm?
<e_t_> I was, but I reinstalled with plain partitions and I get the same behavior.
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using kubuntu 11.10?
<bandit5432> e_t_, looks like you are not alone i cant tell from the bug reports if people are having the exact problem or not
<bandit5432> what hardware are you using?
<nhaines> saulotoledo: if you go to System Settings, and choose Language Support, you should be able to choose a language and click the "Apply System-Wide" button.
<e_t_> bandit5432: I'm using VirtualBox, but attached to a physical hard disk. Hardware doesn't seem to be a factor.
<bandit5432> so it could be a virtualbox problem
<e_t_> bandit5432: I have placed the hard disk into an old laptop and it won't boot either, though it would with earlier ubuntus.
<bandit5432> you running virtulbox with raw disk access
<bandit5432> i thought i was the only one that did that
<e_t_> yes. The laptop's video card is toast, so VBox is the only easy way I can install an OS.
<bandit5432> does the laptop have similar hardware to your vm machine?
<e_t_> Not really, besides being x86(-64) PCs.
<phoenix_firebrd> Anyone facing problems with audio?
<bandit5432> so they both have vt-x or amd-v enabled and similar hard drive controllers
<e_t_> They both have SATA disk controllers. A VM guest cannot make use of VT-x, but LXC doesn't need that anyway and it wouldn't affect the machine's ability to boot.
<bandit5432> does the laptop stop booting at the same place?
<bandit5432> have you checked the partitions with e2fsck?
<bandit5432> e_t_, you are causing me to think about setting up a test server
<e_t_> Since the laptop's video card is dead, I have no visual feedback at all. I can only tell if networking and SSH come up or not. I'm actually using XFS for the root filesystem, and it checks out OK. In VBox, it always stops somewhere around 1336-1338 DMA transfers (according to the session information panel).
<e_t_> As far as I can tell, the server is fine until I create an LXC guest. Before then, I can install updates and reboot all I want, but as soon as there's a guest installed (not even set to start at boot, just installed), the system will hang when rebooted. I guess I'll just revert to 10.04 for the present and see if that works for me.
<bandit5432> i cant find anything recent e_t_
<bandit5432> i have been looking did you use the built in templates for creating the lxc guest?
<e_t_> bandit5432: Mostly. I copied the lxc-ubuntu template and added a few packages to the list, but that's all.
<bandit5432> and you setup the cgroups thing which i dont understand
<bandit5432> there are instructions that are for natty here http://www.subcritical.org/lxc_on_natty/
<bandit5432> hasen you get compiz to work?
<e_t_> Yeah, there is a lot of documentation for LXC, the earliest from IBM circa 2009. If any two sources agreed with each other, it would be a step in the right direction. LXC is riding the whirlwind development-wise, but the docs just get blown away. (potentially labored analogy)
<bandit5432> i just wondered since natty is one release ago those documents might work
<e_t_> I had been using LXC on natty. The templates were not as good (Fedora and SUSE didn't work at all). However, there's nothing distro-specific in the templates themselves, so I could import oneiric's templates to a natty or lucid server.
<bandit5432> i might use the link i posted to use lxc since i never have the only other thing i can find is at http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/updated-lxc-package-in-oneiric/
<bandit5432> and http://www.wallix.org/2011/09/20/how-to-use-linux-containers-lxc-under-debian-squeeze/
<e_t_> But the templates are just BASH scripts. I'll see if they're back-portable to lucid.
<bandit5432> you have probably seen all of those
<bandit5432> the links i posted where not about templates
<bandit5432> was install and setup lxc containers from start to finish not just templates
<bandit5432> any way i am out of ideas sorry i was not more helpful :|
<e_t_> Thanks anyway. I'll muddle through -- I always do.
<bandit5432> dont we all
<bandit5432> or seem to
<FoolishOwl> Has Nautilus always ignored options set in /etc/fstab ?
<FoolishOwl> I noticed that Nautilus now allows users to mount devices with mountpoints in /etc/fstab set to "none".
<FoolishOwl> Worse, in that case, it ignores the mount options in /etc/fstab. So I had some devices set for mounting "noauto,nouser,ro", that were mounted by a user and writable.
<FoolishOwl> That seems like a problem.
<FoolishOwl> Anyone?
<FoolishOwl> Well, I filed a bug for it, anyway.
<hoppipolla> Hey anyone got problems with Gnome Shell in Oneriic like screen flickering, looks like some parts of unity like global menu ar trying to be shown >
<melvincv> Hi all
<melvincv> How is GNOME 3 doing so far on Ubuntu 11.10? Compared to Unity?
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is in good shape
<ranjan> Hi , Hi all, how to reduce the font size in ubuntu 11.10. Is there any configuration files that we can alter instead of installing tools like gnome-tweak-tool?
<melvincv> ranjan, System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts tab...
<Tohuw> I've got a user who installed the audio creation suite via tasksel, now her ubuntu is branded as ubuntu studio. How does she change it back to normal ubuntu branding?
<melvincv> Tohuw, look for the ubuntustudio-* packages and remove the ones you don't need...
<jbicha> melvincv: that doesn't work in 11.10
<melvincv> Tohuw, like ubuntustudio-look, ubuntustudio-menu, ubuntustudio-theme
<melvincv> jbicha, what? removing packages?
<jbicha> melvincv: sorry, changing the font, you can have minimal control in System Settings>Universal Access
<melrockz> jbicha, so that's a broken feature?
<jbicha> melrockz: no, this is GNOME 3, what you were describing was late GNOME 2
<melrockz> jbicha, I see. Can we create desktop icons or panel icons yet in Gnome3 ? :)
<bjsnider> melrockz, that misses the point of the thing
<bjsnider> you can add favourites in overview, you don't need to have panel shortcuts
 * melrockz is using Gnome3 fallback mode :(
 * melrockz needs to upgrade his computer.
<MarkGreenwood_> Helloes
<MarkGreenwood_> Anyone know when gnome-sushi and documents should be ready ?
<Logan_> What kind of sushi?
<jbicha> MarkGreenwood_: try Ubuntu 12.04 :) as we passed feature freeze weeks ago
<bhavesh_> I just now install GNOME 3 shell in my 11.10 with software centre
<bhavesh_> but when I logout and login again selecting GNOME in menu, it still boots into Unity
<nhaines> bhavesh_: what package did you install?
<bhavesh__> nhaines: er I guess I did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bhavesh__> nhaines, nothing else
<nhaines> bhavesh__: sorry, did you use Software Centre or apt-get?
<bhavesh__> nhaines, I used apt-get, sorry I didn't meanto to write "software centre" in my first post
<bhavesh__> nhaines, shall I reinstall it?
<nhaines> bhavesh__: it's okay.  The package name is more important than the method, since both should install the same packages.  But sometimes it's important to know for troubleshooting.  :)
<jbicha> bhavesh__: there's a bug where if you mistype your password, the session chooser reverts to the last session you logged in to
<bhavesh__> nhaines, ok.
<jbicha> I'd suggest trying to login to GNOME again
<bhavesh__> jbicha, I tried like 6 times and once again now, it takes me to unity
<jbicha> and you have to log out, LightDM doesn't support the same user logged in with two different desktops
<bhavesh__> jbicha, oh, I didn't logout first
 * bhavesh__ brb logging out
<bhavesh_> jbicha, nhaines , :) logging out and again logging in loaded GNOME desktop but it was zoomed to such a extent that it showed only 1/4th screen
<bhavesh_> jbicha, Here's a screenshot : http://i.imgur.com/Icz1i.png
<jbicha> bhavesh__: if that's not already been filed as a bug, you can go ahead and do that since that feature is possible with gdm
<bhavesh_> !gdm
<bhavesh_> jbicha, ok :D ty
<jbicha> bhavesh_: right click on your desktop and choose Organize Desktop by Name
<bhavesh_> jbicha, well I just discovered that its not a bug, zoom was enabled by default
<bhavesh_> I cannot minimize windows? O.o
<bhavesh_> jbicha, Organize desktop by name takes all the icons far away..
<jbicha> bhavesh_: you can right-click on a window title to minimize, or if that's too much of a bother try gnome-tweak-tool to add the minimize button back
<bhavesh_> ok
<jbicha> but you don't really need a minimize button in gnome-shell
<bhavesh_> right
<jbicha> I also suggest looking at the Help
<bhavesh_> ok
<jbicha> there's tips and tricks hidden in there
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to get the clock in kubuntu 11.10 to stop showing 24 hour time
<Kiranos> Hi I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and my desktop goes into hybernate or something after 1h and the only thing returning it is one press on the powerbutton on the chassi
<Kiranos> I'm not using a laptop
<Kiranos> is there a way to turn this off?
<Kiranos> I dont see why its there on a  desktop
<Kiranos> power is set as "Don't suspend"
<adammw111> Is nautilus broken for anyone else? I just installed virtualbox-dkms and now rebooting nautilus seems to crash (Segmentation fault) either due to libglib or something else..
<Kiranos> it works for me, I have virtualbox and upgraded all packeges today. cant say more than that though
<nekto0n> hi there! are there any plans to update gdm to 3.2? the latest available now is 3.0.4.
<drussell> nekto0n: probably not as ubuntu is focussing on lightdm for 11.10 onwards
<vooze> is beta2 stable enough for browsing, etc.. or is there still crashes?
<nekto0n> drussell: i thought it's the reason for some delay... waiting for a ppa to arrive :)
<drussell> nekto0n: :o)
<drussell> vooze: seems to be pretty stable imho
<vooze> drussell: thanks, guess i should just install then.. I used 11.04 from beta2 also anyway
<drussell> vooze: most of the big crashes have been sorted, a few niggles still about
<drussell> vooze: do you need wifi?
<vooze> ye
<vooze> drussell: is there a problem with wifi?
<drussell> vooze: there's one bug that still needs squashing... might affect you, might not
<drussell> vooze: just digging up bug number
<drussell> vooze: bug 836250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836250 in network-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Oneiric] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836250
<drussell> vooze: check to see what your wireless chipset is first, and if you use N wifi
<drussell> vooze: it's currently unusable if you get hit by it
<galerien> Hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 right now, the beta i know, and i would like to get rid of the botom bar with all my open programs and such, as I want to use cairo-dock. Before, I just had to right click on it and choose to hide it, but here it doesn't work, anyone can help me ? thanks in advance
<schreber> how much does 11.10 look like the standard gnome desktop and how much of it looks like the current version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<histo> schreber: it's close to gnome3
<schreber> can we disable unity and enable whatever gnome3 uses ?
<jtaylor> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<schreber> thanks
<myk_robinson> morning, all. Apparently tsclient is not in 11.10. What else can I use?
<myk_robinson> ok, remote desktop viewer works, but how can I minimize the screen instead of just closing it?
<KM0201> wh not just use vnc?
<KM0201> from terminal
<myk_robinson> KM0201: will that interact with an RDP session from Windows XP?
<myk_robinson> or does the target have to be running VNC? Just used to using tsclient
<myk_robinson> and discovered it missing
<KM0201> hmm, i dunno.. usually people i help are to dense to set up remote desktop, so i just set up a reverse connection....
<KM0201> not the most secure connection but it works fine for simply fixing their problems.
<galerien> Hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 right now, the beta i know, and i would like to get rid of the botom bar with all my open programs and such, as I want to use cairo-dock. Before, I just had to right click on it and choose to hide it, but here it doesn't work, anyone can help me ? thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> Flash audio still isn't working at all , on websites and as flv files on the pc . I'm curious if others have the same problem. Seems to me it's more of an alsa problem than flash , since according to the documentation I've read flash links directly to alsa . Is this correct ?
<BluesKaj> no pulseaudio installed
<u1m0m> anybody?
<u1m0m> ... using oneric ocelot here?
<u1m0m> is it worth installing?
<BluesKaj> depends on your hardware and requirements , are you familiar with beta OS installs and the potential issues ?
<jtaylor> hes gone
<BluesKaj> yeah, just noticed
<BluesKaj> instant gratification ...the lack of patience of a whole generation :)
<Ian_Corne> ey!
<kriston> Anyone know the status of the X Windows replacement project that Shuttleworth used to talk about a few years ago?
<gnomie> !wayland
<robin0800> kriston, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<kriston> Ahh thanks I forgot the code name.
<kriston> I always get a kick out of non-X GUI platforms, like Android and the TiVo.
<whelmingbytes> Hi, I have installed 11.10 B2 and am having trouble enabling desktop effects when logging in with Ubuntu Classic. Any help?
<bhavesh_> Whenever I login, Unity gets selected as default.. even though I shut down my computer while in GNOME 3
<vooze> Hey, just installed 11.10 daily build, and ccsm crashes, and when it dont i cant change anything with the launcher, anyone experienced this? There is reported a bug, but anyone got a workaround?
<bhavesh_> how can I enable it by default?
<ikonia> vooze: if there is a workaround, it would be in the bug
<Volkodav1> I can't get any animations addons to work
<hggdh> anyone having problems running dist-upgrade (either via apt, synaptic, update-manager)?
<andyvy> anyone running 11.10 beta 2 who didn't like Unity in 11.04? Is it possible to configure and modify that left panel yet? Is Unity more polished now?
<Stanley00> andyvy: I dont think so, just a few config you can make
<bhavesh_> anyone uses GNOME 3 shell in Ubuntu 11.10?
<andyvy> Stanley00: k, thx
<Stanley00> andyvy: np ;)
<gnomie> andyvy: look up gconf-tools.. not much in there really but you can configure to always hide panel, for example..
<gnomie> err, launcher panel
<andyvy> gnomie: yeah, I think I tried that one already. I'm just trying to size it all down to a much smaller none-intrusive menu.
<andyvy> And I hate how it takes up most of the screen while it's open, I'm not on a touchscreen, mouse is small, I don't need a 300 pixel count icon.
<andyvy> I think I'll stick to 10.04 and just try 11.10 in VM for now.
<gnomie> take into account unity still isn't configurable and by doing this you might break it
<andyvy> yea, and using gnome 2.3 in 11.04 was awkward to say the least, felt slow and bloated.
<andyvy> 10.04 sooo quick and simple. love it
<gnomie> 11.04 has gnome 2.32.1, works
<andyvy> wasn't as snappy for me as 10.04 is, hey will there be an upgrade command to skip 10.10 and 11.04 and go to 11.10 from 10.04?
<gnomie> i believe there isn't.. but am not sure
<gnomie> bad wording. point is , i don't know
<genClone> hi
<genClone> I need to format and install a new system, would you recommend to install 11.10 instead of 11.04?
<starryalley> anyone finding that gnome-shell 3.2.0 in ubuntu 11.10 doesn't work when loading extensions?
<genClone> If i install now the 11.10 version, when I upgrade to the final version in a some days, will I mess something?
<starryalley> @genClone: chances are no. i tried this for all the previous versions and nothing happened.
<genClone> great :)
<genClone> then I will
<genClone> I cant wait until 13th... im kind of impatient to leave clean this computer
<starryalley> get it right now. it's cool. You will have many upgrades everyday, and then you'll probably find you are in the official version some days later after apt-get upgrade
<genClone> I will see if Im finally comfortable using Unity, in 11.04 i turned back to the standard desktop :|
<genClone> I cant be such a strange :) I will try to get used to...
<Guest26576> it is still very buggy :/
<Guest26576> and dual screen is completely useless
<vega-> at least with nvidia hardware
<genClone> vega-:  why useless?
<vega-> genClone: well, it doesn't work :)
<genClone> that's odd for a beta2..
<gnomie> beta2 livecd wouldn't even run on my pentium4. i give it another shot on the 13th
<starryalley> try gnome-shell. it's been stable enough for everyday use, IMO
<vega-> genClone: i've always used new ubuntu distros since alpha-something, but this one has been really problematic
<vega-> things still keep crashing very frequently
<vega-> thus, i'm a bit worried about the quality of the final release..
<jtaylor> #2
<genClone> i see :|
<whelmingbytes> Hi, I have installed 11.10 B2 and am having trouble enabling desktop effects when logging in with Ubuntu Classic. Any help?
<whelmingbytes> I have the 173 nvidia driver installed
<gnomie> in systems where it doesn't run or it's buggy, sure.. i bet there are machines where it runs just fine , just not over here though  :(
<gnomie> whelmingbytes: ubuntu classic is a non-accelerated fallback mode; and secondly, ubuntu classic isn't an option in 11.10
<whelmingbytes> i installed gnome-panel
<whelmingbytes> it gives me an option for Ubuntu Classic ( and one for Ubuntu Classic no desktop effects) at the login screen
<gnomie> plot thickens, i see
<gnomie> maybe this gnome-panel you got doesnt have all libraries to run effects under 11.10 , which uses gnome3
<whelmingbytes> hm. well all i really want is the old gnome panel with the window snapping like in 11.04. any ideas of how to get that?
<whelmingbytes> without going back to 11.04:)
<gnomie> touche
<whelmingbytes> i love 11.10. are you a dev?
<gnomie> no
<whelmingbytes> if it helps, gnome-panel installs gnome-session-fallback too
<Azelphur> gnome-session-fallback is gnome 3
<whelmingbytes> k good. so are desktop effects enabled by default?
<saulotoledo> Hello! I'm with gnome 3.2. I cant disable my touchpad in my netbook, synclient TouchpadOff=0 command do not works, somebody know why?
<BluesKaj> had to dump mplayer since it was freezing alsa at 48khz data rate , so media with different native rates wouldn't play
<c_smith> okay, please direct me to the appropriate channel for this question if I'm in the wrong place. but is the Ipod bug in Amarok fixed in Kubuntu Oneiric? and what exactly caused the Ipod bug in Amarok, a switch to/from Udev?
<c_smith> and is that even a bug?
<brianl> Anyone having issues with adobe flash on oneiric?
<brianl> ??
<BluesKaj> yeah, brianl , I can't get flash audio on web content ...flv files on my pc are ok.
<brianl> I can't get the adobe flash plugin installed at all....
<BluesKaj> brianl, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<brianl> I did, getting error.
<brianl> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<bjsnider> ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<brianl> no such file or directory
<brianl> While upgrading from natty, it gave me some errors, maybe it was a corrupted upgrade....
<bjsnider> ok, purge flashplugin-installer and reinstall it
<brianl> purge?
<andyvy> brianl: sudo apt-get purge flash*
<brianl> oh okay ;/
<andyvy> brianl: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<andyvy> after you run the first command.
<brianl> E: Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<andyvy> what distro are you in?
<c_smith> so, does anyone here know if a kubuntu 11.10 question about amarok should be asked here? it's a question about if a bug in amarok with ipods is fixed.
<bjsnider> i think they renamed the nonfree package
<brianl> I just skipped nonfree
<brianl> that worked.
<andyvy> brianl: hmm I'm in 10.04, not sure what it was rennamed to.
<BluesKaj> nonfree no longer needed
<andyvy> BluesKaj: ah ok thx.
<brianl> Java is giving me issues also, hrm
<andyvy> brianl: you download ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<brianl> i havent done anything just, just upgraded to oneiric
<brianl> Ill do it now
<BluesKaj> brianl, then install ubuntu-restricted-extras, you'll need it for java and other media codecs etc
<c_smith> brianl, I mysekf when installing a beta version do a clean install, meaning burn the iso to a cd or make a bootable flash drive, then install replacing the previous version or side-by-side the previous version.
<brianl> c_smith, that is what I should be doing, as in my system had to be formatted and redone when moving to natty....but i was lazy this time ;/
<brianl> BluesKaj, ubuntu-restricted-extra's is done ;/
<c_smith> ok,
<BluesKaj> brianl, for other media like playing drm's dvds checkout medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<c_smith> is there a #kubuntu+1 channel I should be asking my Kubuntu 11.10 related question at?
<andyvy> !kubuntu c_smith
<andyvy> guess not
<BluesKaj> no c_smith , you'll just be redirected here
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> just making sure I was in the right place.
<brianl> thanks
<c_smith> I've run into too many times I've asked in the wrong place to not be careful about that.
<BluesKaj> yeah, we have our share of correction trolls lurking about :)
<c_smith> so, onto my question: does anyone know if the Ipod Amarok bug is fixed in 11.10? was that just in KDE 4.6?
<c_smith> or whatever KDE version is in Kubuntu 11.04
<brianl_> What is Ubuntu 2D?
<charlie-tca> Is there a bug number for this "bug"?
<andyvy> brianl: unity without 3D effects enabled.
<brianl_> oh, never seen that before
<BluesKaj> c_smith, to see whick kde version, in the terminal :kde4-config --version
<c_smith> k, the KDE version is 4.6.2, but the bug in Amarok is where people have to edit the  /lib/udev/rules.d/90_ligpod.rules file on their PC and add a line with info about the Ipod, it mainly affects Ipod Nano 5g.
<c_smith> don't know for sure if other Ipods are affected.
<c_smith> if I recall correctly it was from switching to or from HAL from/to UDEV.
<c_smith> not sure which was to and which was from.
<bjsnider> c_smith, #kubuntu-devel
<c_smith> k
<sianhulo> people, after i made the last update, if i keep inactive just a second, the monitor start going black(like suspending or something like that), it is configured to lock in 30minutes of inactivity and suspend isn't enabled(tough, it suspend after a certain time, guess it is 1hour or so
<sianhulo> energy>suspend when inactive for: Don't suspend. screen>shutdown after:never.screen>block screen after: 30 minutes
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<D_Russ> hello all
<D_Russ> okkk
<vooze> Hey guys, i have a problem in gnome shell, ubuntu 11.10 daily... please see the screenshot (I have unity like global menu in gnome shell, but its not working, its just "there" looks ugly.. http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/ss149.php#
<sianhulo> people, after i made the last update, if i keep inactive just a second, the monitor start going black(like suspending or something like that), it is configured to lock in 30minutes of inactivity and suspend isn't enabled(tough, it suspend after a certain time, guess it is 1hour or so
<sianhulo>  energy>suspend when inactive for: Don't suspend. screen>shutdown after:never.screen>block screen after: 30 minutes
<sianhulo> vooze, if i were you,ould uninstall
<vooze> sianhulo: but there is really nothing i can uninstall, i havent installed any globalmenu or anything, it just looks like it i guess :/
<sianhulo> vooze, that's odd, when i installed it broke unity, however besides of that i looked normal
<sianhulo> because of that i thought it was a plugin
<D_Russ> hello all
<D_Russ> so anyone use both .04 and .1?
<sianhulo> nope
<D_Russ> you on .1?
<Ian_Corne> D_Russ: you're sharing homefolders between both versions?
<D_Russ> Ian_Corne: was just wondering if anyone has experiece with both and have an opinion on which version is "better". i am using .04 myself, but i find it a bit slow at times.
<sianhulo> yeah, i'm on oneiric
<D_Russ> how do you like is sianhulo?
<sianhulo> D_Russ, wait for the final realese
<Ian_Corne> D_Russ: don't go to 11.10  just yet, wait for the final release
<Ian_Corne> :D
<D_Russ> that is my plan but i would just like some opinions of the beta 2
<sianhulo> D_Russ, wright now i have several problems, gnome shell crashed unity(3d), and now(time after installing shell) it is getting blocked is i keep inactive one second
<D_Russ> i see
<sianhulo> well it doesn't block suddenly, if takes 10 seconds, but if i'm writing, type, it will not, just avoid the screen for blocking
<D_Russ> hopefully they have all the bugs sorted by time of release
<sianhulo> i hope so, or i will switch back to  debian
<D_Russ> not interested in .04 at all?
<sianhulo> furthermore it is supending about 1 hour of inactivity(i ain't sure), and the option isn't enabled(i have a desktop, so...)
<sianhulo> D_Russ, i tell you i've 128mb vram, 2gb ddr2 and a intel core 2 duo 2.5ghz
<sianhulo> and ubuntu 10.10 was a way smoother(and i have almost every effect enabled with compiz xD)
<D_Russ> wow
<vooze> sianhulo: its weird with this "globalmenu" because when i go into activites (like pressing super) or change to default shell theme, its not there
<vooze> otherwise on all other themes it is
<D_Russ> you cant disable global menu in 11.1?
<sianhulo> that's pretty odd, i had change my theme in shell(when still had it) and globalmenu were't there
<jbicha> D_Russ: try uninstalling indicator-appmenu*
<sianhulo> people, what's the name of the unity 2d command?
<legodude> hi everyone, I think I need to restore grub, when I restart I only get a flashing cursor
<sianhulo> btw, i killed gnome scrensaver and(for the moment)it ain't blocking, but i bet i will if i restart
<legodude> if I manually select the hard disk in bios, it will boot
<sianhulo> legodude, you cannot configure it to alwys start from your hdd?
<jbicha> legodude: do you have any USB flash drives plugged in?
<legodude> doh
<legodude> maybe you guys are right
<legodude> thanks
<legodude> I thought it was from update to oneric beta
<legodude> duh
<legodude> thanks again, this is embarassing
<sianhulo> now people, someone know it's named unity 2d process?
<sianhulo> legodude, happened to me once ;)
<sianhulo> so...nobody knows how it's called?
<vooze> Hey guys, do all shell themes need to be "re done" to gnome 3.2? Since the text in top bar is a bit off
<UbuntuBoer> hallo ... I made a mess with the entire upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10...now my kernel is corrupt and my installation incomplete..I need terminal commands to install new kernel please !!
<UbuntuBoer> I am here all on my own--- ek gaan sterf
<physically_fit> who wants a new twitter follower? msg me your username and i'll follow you ;)
<physically_fit> my upgrade was flawless
<UbuntuBoer> Physically _fit nice name for such a eager follower
<physically_fit> UbuntuBoer, do you have a twitter account?
<UbuntuBoer> anybody any advise on how to fix a broken kernel via the terminal
<sianhulo> people, i installed gnome shell, now, when i try to luanch unity, i get this:"Screen geometry changed:
<sianhulo>    0x0x1280x720
<sianhulo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<UbuntuBoer> need help with the istallation of the kernel 3  ,,,please
<phoenix_firebrd> I am facing problem with audio in kubuntu 11.10 beta 2, anyone else?
<sianhulo> someone can copy my error, i can switchback to unity 2d so i cant save it
<sianhulo> i can't
<UbuntuBoer> i can help you
<UbuntuBoer> what must i do?
<sianhulo> just copy while i restart
<sianhulo> Screen geometry changed:
<sianhulo>    0x0x1280x720
<sianhulo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<UbuntuBoer> ok
<physically_fit> UbuntuBoer, that's bad karma. that's why your upgrade wasn't flawless like mine.
<sianhulo> leaving
<UbuntuBoer> weird
<sianhulo> i got back
<ali1234> yofel: my bug about vertical text alignment in KDE was closed wontfix
<UbuntuBoer>  just copy while i restart
<UbuntuBoer>  Screen geometry changed:
<UbuntuBoer>     0x0x1280x720
<UbuntuBoer>  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<yofel> -.-
<sianhulo> UbuntuBoer, thank you
<yofel> ali1234: which one?
<ali1234> yofel: the one you told me to report :)
<yofel> bug #? ^^
<ali1234> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283106
<ubottu> KDE bug 283106 in general "Button text vertical alignment is off with Oxygen theme " [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<sianhulo> i have penlty of bugs, choose what you want
<UbuntuBoer> sainhulo :)
<ali1234> UbuntuBoer: compiz crashing when resizing the screen?
<ali1234> sounds like bug 838128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838128 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz assert failure: compiz: /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:418: T* boost::shared_ptr<T>::operator->() const [with T = UnityFBO]: Assertion `px != 0' failed." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838128
<sianhulo> 1. unity3d doesn't start after installing gnome shell(i uninstalled it, still not work). have a problem with screensaver, if i keep i second(i ain't joking)it starts to block(take around 10 seconds but if i'm typing, it wont type nothing at all, it's very annoying)i can deal with it killing gnome-screensaver, but have to doit anytime i reboot.3.the pc suspend after 1hour or so of inactivity(it is supposed to don't do it)
<ali1234> UbuntuBoer: that bug might be twinview specific though
<yofel> ali1234: If I understand this right Qt internally aligns the text differently from the button frame, if that's the case it's really hard to get any better alignment out of it
<ali1234> well that much is obvious :)
<ali1234> it must align it differently, or else it would be the same :)
<ali1234> i've never seen pure Qt apps do this though
<ali1234> it only happens with KDE apps
<ali1234> but it still doesn't explain how the icon can be right but the text can be wrong
<yofel> well, I don't get how the rendering there works either...
<ali1234> UbuntuBoer: if you have oneiric installed you should already have 3.0 kernel...
<UbuntuBoer> i was upgrading and had pam face on...with install it went corrupt
<UbuntuBoer> i booted in previous now
<ali1234> so you upgraded and it crashed part way, and now you booted the broken install with the old kernel?
<UbuntuBoer> yip
<ali1234> well, it is probably fixable, but backup and reinstall is probably going to be easier
<UbuntuBoer> what can i do? aahh isi there no easy way]??
<UbuntuBoer> i am sure if I reinstall the kernel i can path the rest with synaptic
<phoenix_firebrd> audo gets stuck when cpu is high in kubuntu
<ali1234> you could anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> audio gets stuck when cpu is high in kubuntu
<ali1234> there isn't *that* much difference between kernels
<ali1234> the real problem with your install is almost certainly not related to kernel version
<UbuntuBoer> i want it to be right...is there a terminal command to installl the kernel?
<ali1234> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<ali1234> or something like that
<UbuntuBoer> aha
<UbuntuBoer> tx
<ali1234> but i wouldn't be at all surprised if that failed hard on a aborted upgrade
<UbuntuBoer> Invalid opetation
<ali1234> invalid operation? that's worse than i thought
<ali1234> or you typoed
<UbuntuBoer> let me c
<UbuntuBoer> ~# sudo apt-get linux-generic
<UbuntuBoer> E: Invalid operation linux-generic
<UbuntuBoer> no
<fishscene> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<phoenix_firebrd> help
<Ian_Corne> UbuntuBoer: what are you doing on a beta when you don't even know apt-get
<UbuntuBoer> learning
<phoenix_firebrd> Anyone there to help?
<UbuntuBoer> just insults going aroung on how little I know....no help
<phoenix_firebrd> help
<jbicha> !ask | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> jbicha: i asked the question several times, no one is responding
<Pici> phoenix_firebrd: You may need to ask again. just saying 'help' doesn't provide any context for those available to assist.
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: The sudio gets stuck when the cpu is used at maximum, it sounds like the broken venyl record looping sound
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: The *audio* gets stuck when the cpu is used at maximum, it sounds like the broken venyl record looping sound
<joejoe>  hi i am using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-shell and the gnome terminal does not respect default settings of "show menubar" option (the option is unchecked, but menubar is visible) see http://pcmlich.fit.vutbr.cz/tmp/gnome-terminal-menu.png
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: i like to know if this happens to all or its just my system so that i can file bug report
<jbicha> joejoe: that's a known issue with indicator-appmenu
<jbicha> you can try removing that if you really don't want the global menu in Unity
<joejoe> i am using gnome 3, not unity
<ali1234> is there a way to remove my name from the top panel?
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: are you there?
<Pici> phoenix_firebrd: I'm here. But I'm not able to help you. I just wanted to try to help you ask the right questions.
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Pici> phoenix_firebrd: I'm using xfce.  I have both unity and kde install here though.
<Pici> And I use an mpd client on my oneiric machine, it doesn't play any music locally.
<smerch> hi all. in ubuntu 11.04 I sometimes use *xrandr --mode 1024x600 --scale 1.2x1.2* command on my netbook to emulate bigger screen just fine; now *xrandr* thing still works, but mouse is caught in a small rectangle area (I assume due to --mode setting) while actual framebuffer is a bit larger, so I can't get the right button (with the wheel) on the top bar with a mouse. question is: which...
<smerch> ...package/system is responsible? so I can make a report.
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici:  oh , ok
<DaSkreech> I'm using kde but I missed the question phoenix_firebrd asked
<DaSkreech> ali1234: I would guess remove it from About User
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: Do you have any problem with the audio?
<ali1234> um... but i want to have my full name in the environemtn so git commit works properly
<ali1234> and a million other programs
<ali1234> i just don't want it taking up space on the panel
<ali1234> i don't need to see it there all the time
<ali1234> there used to be a setting for this
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: The audio gets stuck when the cpu is used at maximum, it sounds like the broken venyl record looping sound
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: I've had that once when Kwin decided to flip my compositing but never again
<smerch> anyone? ^
<DaSkreech> !patient
<DaSkreech> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: i tried increasing the priority of pulseaudio, but no use
<FernandoMiguel> evening everyong
<Ian_Corne> smerch: there's a way with apt-cache to find which command belongs to which package
<Ian_Corne> but I forgot how
<Ian_Corne> look in the manpage I guess
<ali1234> well, i just accidentally closed all my chat windows because of the stupid close button hiding thing
<FernandoMiguel> are we all ready for a release party or what?
<FernandoMiguel> how many bunnies this time?
<ali1234> also it's possible to close windows by clicking on the wrong window
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: might help to know your average load so there is some comparison
<ali1234> if you have window maximized on monitor 2, and you click monitor 1, you click on a secret invisible close button that closes the window on monitor 2
<jbicha> dpkg -S can help figure out the source of a given file
<ali1234> *if you click monitor 1 where the BFB used to be in natty
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: this didn't happen in 11.04, can it be the new kernel, the new cpu scheduler thing
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: mine processor is intel  p4 3.0 ghz and the peak load is 85% avg
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: It could but then you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<DaSkreech> 85% avg?
<DaSkreech> wow that's pretty high for a desktop machine
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: i mean when i cpu is busy
<smerch> Ian_Corne: I'm afraid that this case isn't about *xrandr* but more about Desktop Manager. but I'm not sure. so I came to ask.
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: while updating, playing flash files etc
<Ian_Corne> the window manager is compiz
<Ian_Corne> the desktop env. is gnome, the shell is unity
<Ian_Corne> if you're looking for that
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: thanks for the support, it seems something is wrong in my installation, i will try solving it
<smerch> Ian_Corne: thx. so, I need to check each of them?
<Ian_Corne> well, you could report against compiz (which would be my guess) and see if they cna guide you in the right direction should you be wrong
<smerch> Ian_Corne: ok. thanks for your time.
<Ian_Corne> gn :)
<Ian_Corne> yw
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: try another kernel version and see if it helps
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: to detect the problem or to solve the issue?
<DaSkreech> to see if that solves it
<FernandoMiguel> kernel.org is up? woot
<phoenix_firebrd> FernandoMiguel: really?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, warty just said so on twitter
<FernandoMiguel> but my DNS is still old :(
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: DaSkreech: This doesnt happen in 11.04, i am trying to find the problem, so that if this a bug, i could get it fixed it before the release
<FernandoMiguel> warty9: To head off answering this for everyone individually, if www doesn't point to 149.20.4.69, your dns is stale. Nothing I can do #kernel.org
<phoenix_firebrd> FernandoMiguel: yesterday ubuntu website was offline for a while
<phoenix_firebrd> FernandoMiguel: kernel.org is still under maintanence
<FernandoMiguel> phoenix_firebrd: read that again
<FernandoMiguel> it's from warty,
<FernandoMiguel> the guy in charge of the servers
<FernandoMiguel> it's back up
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: how often does it happen and what version of KDE are you using?
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: kde version = 4.7.1, it happens when the cpu load increases even for a short period , for example it happens when firefox starts
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: if you what to know how it sounds, just play some music and then suspend the pulseaudio process
<DaSkreech> What processor?
<DaSkreech> Dual core?
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: no
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: single core hyperthreding(ht)
<DaSkreech> Ah that might be part of it
<DaSkreech> phoenix_firebrd: check in #kubutu-devel to see if there is anything they might know about it
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: wont it be wrong to disturb them
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> I think they can stand it
<phoenix_firebrd> DaSkreech: ok, i will try my luck
<robuciic> upgraded from 11.04 to 10 .. there was flash player plugin installer failure. and now i am not able to install it after upgrade is done as well. what to do?
<IdleOne> robuciic: you can use the Sevenmachines PPA for flash 64bit
<robuciic> what is it?
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<robuciic> http://pastebin.com/RUSEN793 - the output of add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<robuciic> why?
<jtaylor> typo?
<robuciic> jtaylor, what do you mean?
<jtaylor> typo in the ppa name?
<robuciic> problem is anyway
<robuciic> sorry, i fixed problem
<robuciic> problem was my stupidity
<robuciic> lol
<jtaylor> thats what I was implying the problem was ;P
<alexd285> Hello, does anyone know how we can enable Ctrl+Alt+Shift+R (Record Desktop) on GS on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<robuciic> jtaylor, i now see available packages. PPA is added, what next? how to get one?
<jtaylor> install flashplugin64-nonfree I guess
<robuciic> well, i cant click on listed
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<robuciic> does not work for me.. i guess i didnt do it till end. maybe smth with signing key
<voidr> Hello, I started the upgrade to Oneiric, the lock screen dialog has appeared because I left the machine alone, but it won't let me switch to US keyboard, and my password contains special characters, what should I do?:
<IdleOne> robuciic: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<robuciic> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin64-nonfree IdleOne
<robuciic> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 35DA01C261E46227
<robuciic> IdleOne, this is output of update (ending)
<IdleOne> !gpgerror
<IdleOne> hmm
<robuciic> so.. where to change it
<robuciic> pubkey
<IdleOne> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<IdleOne> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 61E46227
<robuciic> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<IdleOne> Did the package install?
<robuciic> no
<IdleOne> don't know what to tell you
<robuciic> i mean.. yes, but E: Unable to locate package flashplugin64-nonfree
<voidr> okay, is there a way to switch keyboard language during upgrade, or I'm screwed because I did not anticipate that the installer would disable this just to screw me over?
<robuciic> what the fu** !? why even it doesnt work???\
<robuciic> why there is problem with this key? IdleOne
<IdleOne> I don't know
<robuciic> ofcourse you don't
<robuciic> why it doest not change keys?
<junior>  quick question for anyone who knows. I want to stream line my kernel in 11.10 Beta 2, and need to know how I can get ther kernel source considering kernel.org is down for extended "maintenance"
<lenios> junior, do you want upstream kernel or ubuntu kernel?
<junior> whats the difference if i may ask?
<junior> I'm basically looking to remove options within i don't obviously need
<robuciic> well.. you should ask for someone who knows
<sianhulo> unity3d doesn't launch after installing gnome shell http://pastebin.com/pgVa0qWd
<junior> @lenios an ubuntu kernel would be fine.
<lenios> junior, well, you can get the latest sources with "dget -u -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.0.0.12.13.dsc"
<darkphader> help unuity launcher has disappeared !
<darkphader> unity launcher missing for one user
<graft> hey, anyone know how to clear recent documents in unity?
<ali1234> graft: yeah, add the zeitgeist ppa and install the activity log manager
<graft> i'm checking out the activity journal
<ali1234> i have no idea why that thing isn't in the repos, but it should be
<ali1234> you don't want the gnome one
<ali1234> you want the one done by zeitgeist developers, it is much better
<graft> okay
<ali1234> lemme find blog post about it
<graft> the gnome one appears to mostly just hang...
<ali1234> oh yeah it does
<ali1234> you have to reboot before it can access the zeitgeist db (same for the other one too i think)
<graft> aha
<vadi3> How can I enable the LightDM login screen - it's using the old style for me, even though I've been doing all the updates.
<ali1234> graft: http://iloveubuntu.net/activity-log-manager-08-handy-gui-blacklisting-zeitgeists-activity-released-ppa
<ali1234> btw, you don't have to update anything from that ppa, in fact i don't think it even has any newer versions than what is in the repos
<ali1234> you only need to install activity-log-manager, then you can disable it if you want
<graft> ok brb
<sianhulo> somebody can help with one of these?  1. unity3d doesn't start after installing gnome shell(i uninstalled it, still not work). have a problem with screensaver, if i keep i second(i ain't joking)it starts to block(take around 10 seconds but if i'm typing, it wont type nothing at all, it's very annoying)i can deal with it killing gnome-screensaver, but have to doit anytime i reboot.3.the pc suspend after 1hour or so of inactivity(it is supposed to don't d
<sianhulo> o it)
<ali1234> sianhulo: if you set the screen saver to "never" it activates instantly
<sianhulo> what?why?tell that is an error
<ali1234> it's a bug
<ali1234> the third problem (PC suspends even if it is disabled) is also a bug
<sianhulo> hmmm, btw, there is a way to change it?
<ali1234> well you can set it to one hour
<sianhulo> no no, to change the screensaver
<ali1234> what do you mean?
<sianhulo> the image/video who saves the screen
<ali1234> yes i know what a screensaver is
<ali1234> why do you want to change it? is this an unrelated question to the others?
<sianhulo> yep, it is, previous versions had some screensavers and you could choice
<sianhulo> but now i cannot see the option
<ali1234> yeah apparently that was removed
<sianhulo> what a mess
<ali1234> yeah.
<sianhulo> i wanted to put the nintendo 64 dd opening xD
<sianhulo> or the bsod image
<ali1234> i guess xscreensaver has some new ones i'm not familiar with
<ali1234> well
<ali1234> you can install the full xscreensaver package, which hasa config tool
<sianhulo> :O, thanks ali1234
<sianhulo> will search
<ali1234> beware that a lot of those savers can cause crashes
<ali1234> a lot of them don't play nice with compositing desktops
<sianhulo> hmm
<ali1234> also driver dependent
<ali1234> the joys of hardware accelerated everything :(
<sianhulo> i have an intel, to have decent ones i had to take risks
<sianhulo> had to take the newest and unstable drivers
<ali1234> well nvidia isn't much better
<ali1234> anyway many of them are ok. the old gnome ones were just taken from xscreensaver
<sianhulo> ali1234, i had and geforce 9500gt(it ain't working anymore) and it had well drivers
<ali1234> i think the unsafe ones are actually in a seperate package
<sianhulo> i almost cried with my intel xD
<sianhulo> I added an intel ppa
<alex_mayorga> any HDMI gurus around here?
<ali1234> maybe. just ask the question...
<alex_mayorga> my Samsung 32" is reported as Samsung electric company 7" and even if it's detected on "Displays" I can't get video into it
<alex_mayorga> seems to be similar to the issue reported at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670004
<ali1234> what graphics card?
<ali1234> that does sound very similar
<alex_mayorga> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)
<ali1234> so, as you may know, HDMI being digital does monitor identification over the digital link
<ali1234> so this is almost certainly a bug in the graphics driver, video card hardware, or the TV/monitor hardware
<ali1234> and if you are using nvidia binary driver, all three are going to be extremely hard to fix
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: what should be the ubuntu-bug call I need to do to report this?
<ali1234> i dunno. can you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: I'm using open source driver nouveau as far as I know
<ali1234> ok good. there's actually a chance to get it fixed in that case
<ali1234> i'd still like to see the log though
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<ali1234> Xorg.0.log then
<ali1234> it's also possible that the 7" thing is just a red herring and all the sammys ID themselves the same way
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: how did we disable nvidia optimus cards to just keep internal?
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701977/ thanks on looking
<ali1234> alex_mayorga: those detected modelines look reasonable
<ali1234> 1280x720, 720x480
<ali1234> that's HD 720p and SD NTSC respectively
<ali1234> makes sense for a TV
<ali1234> it is a TV right?
<alex_mayorga> now it's even worse, TV says there's nothing plugged on HDMI :(
<ali1234> well then the output is disabled
<ali1234> i see later on some weird EDID stuff
<ali1234> and it reads 1080i mode as well
<ali1234> i guess report this against nouveau and see what they say
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: how?
<ali1234> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ali1234> (probably)
<ali1234> test with nvidia driver too if you can
<ali1234> although tbh it looks like nouveau is working correctly
<ali1234> they should know which package to reassign it to anyway
<ali1234> if it's not a nouveau bug
<ali1234> make sure to explain in detail what you are trying to do, and at what point it fails to work like you expect
<alex_mayorga> ali1234: thanks! I'm reporting it with the command you've provided
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, it would be done in the bios, if there is such an option
<FernandoMiguel> ahh
<FernandoMiguel> there isn't
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> heard the guys on fedora were working on something for it
<bjsnider> that sucks
<johnjohn101> ok, i like unity and all but why do windows sometimes disappear and no way to get them back.  banshee is one such app
<bjsnider> gotta be careful buying those laptops
<alex_mayorga> bug 865782 FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865782 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Fails to provide video output to TV connected with HDMI cable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865782
<Roasted> man
<Roasted> printing is strange in 11.10
<Roasted> how in the world can I hook up a printer lpd? It has like... no configurable options...
<ali1234> alex_mayorga: you need to give more detail on the bug report than that
<ali1234> eg whats your primary monitor? laptop? or monitor on vga? etc
<ali1234> what procedure are you using to enable the HDMI?
<ali1234> have you tried with xrandr command line? does it work with nvidia binary driver?
<coz_> who has compiz running on 11.10?  would you mind telling me which  plugins dont have their own icons yet?
<coz_> in ccsm
<Roasted> why does 11.10 have so few printer options?
<Roasted> I can't even figure out if my lasrejet is found via lpd or what
<ali1234> i just noticed that you can configure the apps on the first page of the dash
<ali1234> that's cool
<ali1234> you can't completely configure them
<ali1234> but you can pick a different browser/mail/music player
<ali1234> which is good enough for me
<Roasted> is printing broken in 11.10?
<Roasted> does anybody know?
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-04
<coz_> Roasted,  havent tried it,, no printer working here,, but wouldn't surprise me
<robin0800> Roasted, works for me but you might have to install drivers if there is no pdd for your printer
<FernandoMiguel> chrome now has "Enable syncing sessions"
<FernandoMiguel> Enable sessions in the sync options. This allows syncing your sessions to other clients.
<robin0800> FernandoMiguel, yes it works great between laptop and desktop
<FernandoMiguel> have to try it :D
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, which version are you using?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: 15.0.865.0 (Developer Build 98568 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<bjsnider> could you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<FernandoMiguel> sur
<FernandoMiguel> let me check if it is safe
<FernandoMiguel> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 595K 2011-10-04 01:45 .xsession-errors
<bjsnider> ok, the last 50 lines or so
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: PM
<bjsnider> fabien really needs to update chromium for oneiric, but i can't track him down
<genClone> hi
<genClone> im trying ubuntu 11.10... its unbelievable how many bugs there are still...
<genClone> its very buggy
<genClone> not halting the event to suspend (there is even no such option on the menu)
<genClone> ive just installed the propietary ATI driver, and now the splash screen is like veryyyyy very low resolution
<genClone> even the installation bar progress didnt run properly....
<dr_willis> plymouth and the prop. drivers often fight. :-(
<genClone> some times, max close and min button dont come up
<genClone> and also, sometimes, the wifi manager is not working (showing no networks) although it's connected to my network
<robin0800> genClone, iv'e got both suspend and hibernate have you run update manager yet?
<genClone> robin0800: yes, it's totally updated
<genClone> to be honest i've got those problem with suspend and hibernate since the 10.10.... but didnt care about
<genClone> hope to be fixed in this version...
<robin0800> genClone, is this a clean install?
<genClone> robin0800: yes, it is....
<genClone> all disk formated
<AAA_awright> Where do I go to set the screen DPI?
<robin0800> AAA_awright, not sure you can if you find out please let us know
<AAA_awright> I *used* to be able to under the last release
<AAA_awright> I can't find it anymore
<AAA_awright> And actually Ubuntu completely erased all my UI settings including DPI and desktop background
<jbicha> AAA_awright: what was your background?
<AAA_awright> It was a wallpaper out of ~/Pictures
<AAA_awright> Of my own
<AAA_awright> Specifically from Penny Arcade, set to Zoom
<jbicha> hmm, well a lot of setting migrated from gconf to gsettings, maybe that one didn't copy over
<AAA_awright> I had a few more added that I could switch between, those seemed to have disappeared
<AAA_awright> I can't point out any UI settings that copied over
<AAA_awright> Also, the power manager is running on startup again, which is a problem: Unplugging this laptop causes the system to freeze after showing a message that the power is "Critically low"
<Tohuw> Hi, can someone running a clean 11.10 give me the output of dpkg --get-selections|grep indicator-* ?
<Tohuw> More specifically, someone who did NOT upgrade to 11.10, but used a fresh install, and has never installed Evolution
<jbicha> AAA_awright: for power, install dconf-editor and navigate to org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power and try unchecking the active box
<AAA_awright> That appears to be in the dconf-tools package
<jbicha> yes
<AAA_awright> gnome-settings-daemon just crashed
<AAA_awright> But the setting seems to be changed
<AAA_awright> Is the battery supposed to show when I'm plugged in?
<AAA_awright> the icon, I mean
<johnjohn101> when i quit banshee, my song still plays
<jbicha> AAA_awright: yes the power icon always shows (if you have a battery) but not if you unchec that box
<Tohuw> Where can I view a complete list of packages selected in a default 11.10 x86_64 desktop install?
<jbicha> but turning off power is usually a bad idea
<jbicha> maybe you need to just set critical-battery-action to nothing
<bjsnider> Tohuw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702014/
<jbicha> AAA_awright: I probably don't have enough information to be giving you random tips
<Tohuw> bjsnider: fantastic, thanks
<bjsnider> Tohuw, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-amd64.list
<bjsnider> that's your second question
<Tohuw> Even more thanks
 * Tohuw heaps gratitude on bjsnider 
<sindile> just upgraded to oneiric and my other repositories have disabled on upgrade to oneiric how do i change this
<ActionParsnip> sindile: open software centre and re-enable them, not all of them may not support oneiric
<Tohuw> hmmm, bjsnider, that only seems to list the files in the image... I was hoping for an exhaustive list of package selections. :( Oh well, your first answer told me what I really needed to know.
<bjsnider> that list is what's insalled in an ubuntu-desktop
<bjsnider> i must have misunderstood your question
<Tohuw> Understood, but it isn't the package selections. In other words, what I really want is the complete dump of dpkg --get-selections right after a fresh 11.10 desktop x64 install
<bjsnider> wait, no it isn't
<bjsnider> this is:
<bjsnider> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-amd64.manifest
<bjsnider> the manifest
<bjsnider> all of the cds and dvds have manifests i think
<Tohuw> aha! perfect. Thanks, bjsnider
<genClone> another bug, I get different active resolution depending if I look at it in System Settings - System Info and  Top-Right corner and Display
<jschall> how usable is 11.10 beta 2?
<Nattgew> compiz still crashes for me
<jschall> Nattgew: compiz was the reason i swapped to kde... it still exists?
<Nattgew> yeah... was really good before upgrade
<jschall> Nattgew: i never liked it. it wasn't integrated well.
<jschall> Nattgew: or it didn't feel well-integrated
<jschall> Nattgew: whereas kde's felt flawlessly integrated.
<Nattgew> jschall: integrated how?
<jbicha> jschall: Unity 3D is a compiz plugin
<jschall> jbicha: i couldn't use unity when i tried it in natty... it was awful, i ran into bugs or usability issues immediately...
<jschall> Nattgew: i don't know. feels like the defaults are more sane, has a good configuration utility that's easy to access
<jschall> Nattgew: whereas configuring compiz was a nightmare as i remember it
<jschall> Nattgew: and it wasn't configured right by default
<jschall> jbicha: i'm not really familiar with unity. i tried it when my mom got her new laptop before i switched it to kde for her
<jschall> jbicha: system76 laptop
<jbicha> jschall: well one nice thing about Ubuntu is that there are lots of desktops you can use, Unity 11.10 is generally better than 11.04 but it's not for everyone
<jschall> jbicha: i just was looking at gnome 3
<jschall> jbicha: screenshots and stuff
<jschall> jbicha: and i want it so bad.
<jschall> jbicha: but i hated unity. it was so horrible.
<Nattgew> jschall: Gnome 3 is cool but it seemed worse to me than Unity
<jschall> Nattgew: buggy?
<jbicha> jschall: if you're using (K)ubuntu 11.10, gnome-shell is an easy install away
<jschall> Nattgew: or what?
<ali1234> gnome-shell seems less buggy than unity
<ali1234> but just a lot more complicated and annoying
<ali1234> i thought it looked good in the screenshots too
<Nattgew> jschall: not buggy, it's just that while Unity is still sort of traditional desktop, Gnome 3 changed even more
<jschall> Nattgew: i've wanted to move away from the "traditional desktop" for a while.
<ali1234> gnome-shell is still a traditional desktop
<jschall> Nattgew: because i don't ever use the desktop. kde has all these widgets and crap to put on your desktop and i never use a single one, its just blank and i cover it up with a maximized browser window.
<ali1234> just with a much more complicated workspace manager
<Nattgew> jschall: me too... it's hard to find an interface that works for me, though
<jschall> and the windows-style taskbar is totally dated...
<Nattgew> ali1234: yeah, that's what I meant... the desktop is pretty much the only constant
<ali1234> the taskbar is still the most efficient way of switching between windows if you have more than about 3
<ali1234> unless you use one of those keyboard only WMs
<jschall> i'd rather have something where i hit a button and it pops up a row or column of my windows, ordered by most recent use, with previews
<jschall> and then i could just click on one
<ali1234> "ordered by most recent use" is a big problem for me
<jschall> similar to alt-tab but modified a bit
<ali1234> i don't like having to hunt around for things
<ali1234> stuff should stay where i put it
<ali1234> not moved around all the time based on what the computer thinks i want
<jschall> ali1234: ok, so maybe separate buttons? one for recents, one for alphabetical?
<Nattgew> jschall: interesting idea...
<ali1234> or how about... just keep them in the order i opened them in
<jschall> it's just like what android does, you hold the home button and it pops up your recently used apps
<ali1234> and then we could keep it on the screen all the time
<ali1234> and call it a task bar
<jschall> ali1234: i love it!
<jschall> ali1234: =P
<jschall> my problem is, i end up with more windows open than the taskbar can reasonably handle.
<ali1234> i actually like the expose switching except for one thing
<ali1234> which is that the windows move around every time
<jschall> for example, multiple terminals
<jschall> and i can't tell which terminal to click
<ali1234> they should be arranged based on where they are on the screen, so that you can just remember which one is which, without having to look at the tiny previews
<jschall> and the previews are too small to read the text in the terminal
<ali1234> (which btw, are broken in oneiric. sometimes you just get a white rectangle instead of the window)
<jschall> and i can't even read the name of the window because i have so many windows open that there isn't any text, just icons.
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> which brings the other issue
<ali1234> unity has to have a mode that isolates workspaces
<ali1234> clicking thelauncher should never take me to another workspace
<ali1234> and expose should only show windows on this workspace
<jschall> ali1234: oh, that was one major, major thing that i hated about unity. it kept swapping me to different workspaces
<ali1234> yeah it's really annoying
<ali1234> you're doing something in one workspace
<jschall> ali1234: and i didn't understand why it was doing it
<ali1234> then you go to another one to check your email
<ali1234> you have to follow something up so you try to open a terminal to check something
<jschall> ali1234: and i didn't understand how to manually change workspaces
<ali1234> but instead of getting the terminal on this workspcae, or a new window, it instead takes you back to what you were doing before
<jschall> ali1234: and i have no idea how the average user would figure those out if i couldn't.
<ali1234> then you have to switch back
<ali1234> and this time, middle click on the terminal icon
<ali1234> which doesn't even work for all apps
<ali1234> if you middle click gedit you get a new tab, not a new window
<Nattgew> i like how windows has the shift click for new windows
<ali1234> i'm not sure how i'm supposed to view to source files side by side with the awesome window snapping feature, when it won't let me open two windows
<jschall> so anyway, there's only 10 days till release, is 11.10 beta 2 good enough to start using?
<ActionParsnip> jschall: I'd say so but others have had a hard time with it
<jschall> guess i could just virtualize it...
<ActionParsnip> jschall: so in reply all I can say is "maybe"
<jschall> how can i remove unity on 11.10?
<jschall> i'm going to play with it in a VM
<ActionParsnip> jschall: use XFCE, KDE or some other DE
<jschall> ActionParsnip: i want to try gnome3.
<IdleOne> !notunity
<jschall> ActionParsnip: just without unity... because i already know unity blows chunks.
<ActionParsnip> jschall: then use gnome shell instead of unity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<ActionParsnip> jschall: works fine here
<jschall> ActionParsnip: cool
<jschall> just totally not familiar with gnome any more
<ali1234> yeah... neither gnome shell nor unity(3d) works particularly well in a VM because of the requirement on accelerated graphics
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: use unity2d then...
<jschall> ali1234: eh, i think virtualbox can handle it.
<ali1234> expect it to glitch out, corrupt the display, or just not load at all
<Nattgew> Gnome shell wouldn't run on my netbook while Unity would...
<ali1234> virtualbox is what i use
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: you can get basic 3d in vms
<jschall> 3d works pretty well in virtualbox.
<ali1234> basic, extremely buggy 3d, yeah
<ali1234> it works about as well as nouveau
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: yes but it does exist
<ActionParsnip> nouveau rocks
<ali1234> it crashes within about 5 minutes whenever i try to use it
<jschall> i hear vmware's 3d support rocks pretty hard.
<ali1234> to put it another way, it works about as well as either of the ati drivers
<jschall> but vmware workstation expensive, right?
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: works fine on my 6150LE onboard 512Mb
<ActionParsnip> jschall: VMWare workstation is free as in beer
<jschall> ActionParsnip: it is?
<ActionParsnip> ahh workstation isnt free
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jschall> ActionParsnip: 30-day evaluation
<ali1234> player is free
<ActionParsnip> player is free
<jschall> ActionParsnip: $199.00
<jschall> i don't think player has the 3d support
<Nattgew> they do have free products... vmware server?
<ActionParsnip> nextag have VM workstation for 180 USD
<ActionParsnip> server is free according to the link
<jschall> will drivers for virtualbox 3d be installed by ubuntu automatically?
<ActionParsnip> jschall: its part of a default install, you can install guest additions also
<jschall> alright, it is installing in a VM!
<jschall> ooooooooooor not!
<jschall> the installer encountered an error transferring files to the hard disk
<ali1234> don't clikc "download updates"
<jschall> didn't.
<ali1234> i dunno then
<jschall> i was just about to comment that the new installer looked cool
<jschall> and then it just did that.
<jschall> i wish virtualbox didn't trap alttab
<jschall> i'm sure there's a way to change that...
<jschall> it seemed to happen immediately after i chose a timezone
<ali1234> that stuff runs in parallel
<jschall> no, it's not related to timezone
<jschall> it says errno 5: input/output error
<jschall> just going to screw with virtualbox settings...
<jschall> maybe my iso is corrupt...
<ActionParsnip> jschall: did you md5 test the iso?
<jschall> ActionParsnip: can't find an md5 for it. just redownloading from a different source
<ActionParsnip> !hash
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<jschall> ActionParsnip: no betas there
<ActionParsnip> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<jschall> ActionParsnip: i already redownloaded from another source.
<ActionParsnip> jschall: still needs checking
<jschall> i highly doubt it was a corrupt file anyway...
<ActionParsnip> it needs testing so that you know the data you are using is error free and complete
<jschall> ActionParsnip: one i just downloaded matches, one i downloaded before doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> jschall: thats why you should ALWAYS check the download
<jschall> ActionParsnip: and no error
<jschall> well, 3d stuff isn't working...
<jschall> glxgears runs, but at 500fps vs 8500 fps on host
<jschall> whatever, i'll just install on this laptop i have sitting right here...
<Kiranos> [11:29:26] <Kiranos> Hi I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and my desktop goes into hybernate or something after 1h and the only thing returning it is one press on the powerbutton on the chassi
<Kiranos> [11:29:33] <Kiranos> I'm not using a laptop
<Kiranos> [11:29:43] <Kiranos> is there a way to turn this off?
<Kiranos> [11:29:47] <Kiranos> I dont see why its there on a  desktop
<Kiranos> [11:30:06] <Kiranos> power is set as "Don't suspend"
<Kiranos> anyone know of this?
<AAA_awright> Kiranos: My laptop is doing bizarre things with power too
<susundberg> If you have checked powermanagement settings at least i do not have any clue
<AAA_awright> Randomly suspending while I'm using it
<AAA_awright> I haven't played with it too much since disabling power management but I'll see what effect that had
<AAA_awright> And it doesn't actually suspend, it freezes
<AAA_awright> Completely dead, Alt+Ctrl+Fx does nothing, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing
<jbicha> Kiranos: are you using the latest version of gnome-settings-daemon?
<Kiranos> I have to use powerbutton and it comes down
<Kiranos> jbicha: I have latest packages in the repo nothing custom
<Kiranos> as long as more people have such issues I'm happy, just as long as its not a feautre :)
<jbicha> !info gnome-settings-daemon oneiric
<ubottu> gnome-settings-daemon (source: gnome-settings-daemon): daemon handling the GNOME session settings. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 437 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<jbicha> Kiranos: are you using that version ^
<Kiranos> apt-cache show gnome-settings-daemon|grep Version
<Kiranos> Version: 3.2.0-0ubuntu4
<Ian_Corne> you can also use policy Kiranos  :p
<Ian_Corne> apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon
<Kiranos> ah ok
<Kiranos> gnome-settings-daemon:
<Kiranos>   Installerad: 3.2.0-0ubuntu4
<Kiranos>   Kandidat:    3.2.0-0ubuntu4
<Kiranos> * swedish
<Kiranos> but I think its understandable
<jbicha> Kiranos: pastebin the output of gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<Kiranos> http://pastebin.com/wUKLEUYw
<jbicha> Kiranos: ok, those look like the defaults, and you're still having problems with autosuspend after you updated?
<Kiranos> jbicha: yes I had it yesterday
<Kiranos> I dont know if this package updated since then? I just rebooted my computer
<Kiranos> after tonights updates
<Kiranos> When I came to work about 30mins ago it was in hybernate
<Kiranos> or autosuspend might be the correct word
<jbicha> Kiranos: you can look for the exact time of update in /var/log/apt/history.log
<jbicha> -0ubuntu4 fixed a lot of the problems, we're trying to see what issues remain after that update
<Kiranos> Start-Date: 2011-10-04  07:59:02
<Kiranos> gnome-settings-daemon:i386 (3.2.0-0ubuntu3, 3.2.0-0ubuntu4),
<Kiranos> this might have fixed it
<Kiranos> jbicha: I'll come back here if it still exist but it probably fixed then today
<Kiranos> thanks for the help!
<Kiranos> date
<Kiranos> tis  4 okt 2011 08.23.08 CEST
<jbicha> oh good :)
<DoverOs> does anyone know how to install the sound menu?
<DoverOs> or is anyone even here?
<DoverOs> idle idle idle
<DoverOs> keep them doggies idle
<DoverOs> rawhide
<Ian_Corne> :)
<DoverOs> person
<SMJ> I have LC_ALL="fi_FI.UTF-8" as the last line in my .bashrc and when I try 'locale' it still says LC_ALL is undefined
<SMJ> in what configuration file should I put my LC_ALL?
<SMJ> I'm really getting fed up with Ubuntu
<SMJ> I don't have time for this
<oal> What time zone is the daily builds uploaded in? Latest builds are 03-Oct-2011 08:xx
<benoliver999> How do I create a custom launcher now?
<benoliver999> I want to get celtx in the unity bar, but it seems to only run through terminal.
<benoliver999> I just need a launcher that runs a command when I click it.
<jbicha> oal: unless specified otherwise, I'd assume the servers are UTC
<oal> The 64bit isos are up now, jbicha :)
<daavis> hey, is it possible to remove panel on the left?
<daavis> just panel.. nothing else
<daavis> hey, is it possible to remove panel on the left?
<daavis> just panel.. nothing else
<Adys> What broke usb?
<Adys> udev seems to be completely broken or something
<Adys> pulseaudio cant see any of my usb devices, i cant mount my external hard drives, it takes ages to boot and i get some /lib/udev/mtp-probe spam
<Adys> in fact
<Adys> http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-627410-initscript-assumes-lib-udev-mtp-probe-there-when-its-not-help-203412872.html
<Adys> brb
<Adys> mtp-runtime seems to fix it all... this should be a dep really
<bhavesh_> I installed GDM, GNOME 3 shell yesterday When I booted today morning, my GRUB 4 seconds counter wasent ticking, default option was recovery mode and when I selected 11.10 BETA 2 from list it just showed black screen
<bhavesh_> which remains forever...
<bhavesh_> I also updated my Ubuntu yesterday which included an GRUB update
<bhavesh_> so there
<bhavesh_> there;s a problem in GRUB, how am I supposed to fix it if I cannot boot into Ubuntu?
<dust__> hi
<dust__> anyone here can help me with an issue i got on kubuntu beta2 using kleopatra (gnupg)?
<dust__> is there another channel for kubuntu beta2?
<dust__> any hints appreciated :)  - maybe i'm in the wrong channel and just don't know
<rajmahendra> Anyone help me how to install GNOME3 on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rajmahendra> Is it possible to install  GNOME3 on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bazhang> rajmahendra, gnome-shell ?
<bazhang> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 4864 kB
<KM0201> so gnome 3 will not be fully implemented in 11.10/
<bazhang> KM0201, which part are you referring to as being not fully implemented
<KM0201> bazhang: ie, stable (id hardly consider gnome-shell stable)
<bazhang> more of a gnome issue is it not?
<KM0201> bazhang: probably, but iv'e used gnome 3 under Fedora, and while i think it sucks, it's stable
<bazhang> then stick with something pre 11.10
<KM0201> well, i just switched to lxde
<KM0201> all is good int he world
<bazhang> :)
<KM0201> thank heavens for choice
<alexd285> hello, how I can clean "aptitude -f install", it recons to install unwanted packages that I have removed like mysql php and apache
<rajmahendra> i want to install GNOME 3
<bazhang> rajmahendra, gnome-shell ?
<rajmahendra> yes
<Pici> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<rajmahendra> Pici, this is same one available on fedora right ?
<samjam> Since upgrading to 11.10, but ubuntu box goes to sleep after about half an hour, even if it has active ssh logins and active NFS mounts.
<samjam> This leads to disabling the eth port, and in turn causes kernel deadlocks when flush over nfs fails
<samjam> Sleeping with files open over nfs is a bad idea anyway, especially if locks are held
<samjam> any tips to stop it doing this? Also I noticed that the screen blanks every 15 minutes or so even though screen-saver is disabled
<zmbmartin> I have an HP Envy 17 and the clickpad does not work very well. I have tried a few things I have read for older ubuntu versions to no success. I also read that it should be fully supported out of the box in 11.04 and 11.10?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dsathe> where does empathy get its proxies from
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> ever since i moved to 3.2 it does not seem to recogonise proxies
<Pici> What do you mean by 'proxies'?
<dsathe> http proxy, https proxy
<dsathe> etc
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> Sorry, misunderstood what you were asking.
<dsathe> :)
<sharpshooter> hai friends !! I upgraded my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 . after upgrading the os I found that the sound preview in nautilus is not working . I googled it and I got that I need a package called sushi . and I also got the installation cammands from webupd8 but it says that unable to lacate package sushi .. so what I want to do for getting the previewer back to my os .
<dsathe> sudo apt-get update
<dsathe> did you run that one
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  ya I did that  but no luck
<Pretto> how can i log a nautilus core dump? apport didnt detect that nautilus crash
<Pretto> I got a core dump everytime I double click on any folder
<iceroot> Pretto: ubuntu-bug nautilus    if you want to create a bug against it in launchpad
<zmbmartin> How do I get my HP synaptics touchpad "clickpad" working? I tried setting plugins false in dconf and using my own synaptics.conf settings that work in Archlinux but still no luck.
<zmbmartin> I tried gpointing-device-settings
<Pretto> iceroot: i did that once and they asked me for a trace file
<zmbmartin> And I have tried some things that came up with google.
<iceroot> Pretto: "strace nautilus" and then do the task which is killing nautilus
<iceroot> Pretto: i guess you have to install strace first
<sharpshooter> Anyone know how to get a nautilus previewer in ubuntu 11.10 when I upgraded to 11.10 my nautilus previewer is not working !
<xgt001> sharpshooter, try searching for a ppa... but ppa for a beta isnt advisable
<xgt001> Persona24, so whats the state of your issue now?
<Persona24> xgt001, Flash is working but that was a weird glitch.  Like I don't even understand how that could happen
<sharpshooter> xgt001, I tried the webupd8  but I got the error the unable to lacate package sushi
<xgt001> sharpshooter, the repositories may not contain all packages yet...
<dsathe> sushi ought to be in core oneric repos
<xgt001> xgt001, try chrome which has an older version of flash
<dsathe> its a gnome - extar thing
<dsathe> not a freebee
<xgt001> dsathe, is the package name exactly sushi>
<Persona24> xgt001, it's working fine now, I'm just confused.  How could the sound card effect the speed of my flash player?
<sharpshooter> xgt001,  so any other previewer for ubunt
<dsathe> packages.ubuntu.com/sushi
<xgt001> Persona24, well it depends on the output channel too i guess ...i am not too sure
<sharpshooter> dsathe, is working in ubuntu 11.10
<Pretto> iceroot: thank you,I did the bug report
<Persona24> xgt001, is me running Ubuntu along side Windows effect anything at all?
<dsathe> no clue
<xgt001> Persona24, nope.. it shouldnt cause any side-effects at all
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  in repositories the sushi package is a D-bus based IRC suite not a previewer
<dsathe> O.o
<dsathe> funny
<Persona24> xgt001, alright. . . Well this is just weird than lol
<sharpshooter> oh !! man
<Persona24> xgt001, it's working fine though.  I've watched three youtube videos
<iceroot> what program is controling the fan-speed? is it lm-sensors? my fan doesnt spin after some minutes, the netbook is getting hot and i want to create a bug but dont know against what package
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  what nautilus previewer are you using
<sharpshooter> ?
<xgt001> sharpshooter, what exactly did u mean by a previewer btw?
<xgt001> iceroot, is this problem specific to 11.10 or did u experience the same before in natty
<iceroot> xgt001: only in 11.10 (2 days is guess. before i didnt saw the issue in 11.10
<sharpshooter> xgt001,  I mean the nautilus sushi I dot it form this vedio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hUGLilYO-s
<xgt001> may be a bug with 3.0x kernel... apparently phoronix has seen some "regressions" from kernel 2.6.38 to 3.0x series... phoronix is not so dependable though
<iceroot> xgt001: i think so, also i am getting kernel-panics when pluggin of the ac-adapter
<dsathe> sharpshooter: i use sushi
<xgt001> sharpshooter, its not yet uploaded...webupd8 may have updated nautilus-sushi in their ppa....
<dsathe> i moved to arch a week back
<xgt001> iceroot, thats really not expected... file a bug with linux package
<iceroot> xgt001: first i check if "dist-upgrade" has something new for me
<xgt001> xgt001, check uname -a and tell the output
<sharpshooter> dsathe, where did u got that can I get the link
<iceroot> xgt001: Linux eeebuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dsathe> archlinux
<dsathe> ??
<sharpshooter> Hmm ok ...
<dsathe> sharpshooter: are you relatively new to linux ?
<sharpshooter> dsathe, yes !1
<xgt001> iceroot, hmmm....... the issue might be fixed in the release.... still i think its better to file a bug report
<dsathe> it would be a great learning exp to use arch at the same time i warn you you will pull your hair out if you are not the rtfm types
<iceroot> xgt001: i will of course but as my first question said, what package is controlling the fan-speed so that i can file a bug against the correct package.
<dsathe> its not as simple to setup , use as ubuntu, get a feel of thigs for a while
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  I am using linux from last two weaks
<dsathe> and you can explore then on
<dsathe> give it some more tuime
<dsathe> arch ships without gui , without sound and any desktop env
<dsathe> so u need to know a few basics
<dsathe> although it has the best wiki ever
<sharpshooter> dsathe, thanks for your  advice
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  so I need to install all those stuff after installing arch linux
<sharpshooter> ?
<xgt001> iceroot, its the "linux" package i mean the kernel
<dsathe> you will not have a gui
<xgt001> iceroot, lm-sensors doesnt control the fan speeds afaik
<dsathe> ;)
<dsathe> raw linux , a brilliant pacman, gnu toolchain and kernel
<dsathe> build ur os to your taste
<dsathe> one step short of gentoo
<sharpshooter> dsathe, it uses the command line interface
<dsathe> IMHO you should get a bit more acustom to linux on ubuntu first
<dsathe> yep
<dsathe> it ships with a cli
<dsathe> you choose from a host of de for a gui
<xgt001> anyone knows if catalyst 11.9 is available for 11.10?
<dsathe> u have gnome in ubuntu
<dsathe> ppl may choose kde , xfce,lxde,openbox,flubox,pure x
<xgt001> dsathe, whats pure x?
<sharpshooter> dsathe, ok .. so I need to grab all those tutorials for setting  up arch linux , right ?
<dsathe> and a windo manager could be compiz,metacity , gnome2(mate), kwin, or xmonad or watever
<dsathe> xgt001: i meant no de at all
<dsathe> jsut xserver installed
<dsathe> with stock window management
<xgt001> dsathe, arch cant be setup if i am online using mobile gprs rite?
<dsathe> true
<dsathe> i mean you could
<dsathe> but wouldnt be smart
<dsathe> slow and costly
<sharpshooter> dsathe, so if I am using wifi  can I able to install all those xstuffs in arch
<dsathe> yes
<xgt001> dsathe, how about usb modem?
<dsathe> but u will have to use commandline to connect
<iceroot> xgt001: the kernel himself? not any acpid-things?
<xgt001> afaik arch doesnt contain the drivers for usb modem too rite?
<dsathe> xgt001: i have never used a usb modem in cli
<dsathe> always did it over lan or wifi
<dsathe> but i am sure u can
<dsathe> though it will add additional compluications
<dsathe> u will need usbmodeswitch data
<dsathe> and some tools
<dsathe> to setup the thing
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  I'm going for downloading the arch linux
<dsathe> so i doubt
<dsathe> the beginner archwiki is brilliant
<dsathe> sharpshooter: ubuntu is more comfortable
<dsathe> installing apps i way easier
<xgt001> iceroot, yes
<dsathe> xgt001: arch contains them all
<dsathe> its he same kernel :P
<iceroot> xgt001: ok i will create it, if it is wrong i guess someone will correct it. thank you for the info
<dsathe> all drivers are kernel space
<SMJ> is anyone else close to defenestrating their monitor when dealing with the new desktops?
<dsathe> and any external ones can be jollywell compiled
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  I felt that too .. now i am thinking that arch from arch I can gain more knowledge
<bjsnider> sharpshooter, the old sound previewer has been deprecated in favour of sushi. i am packaging sushi right now, but we haven't settled on a name yet, so i don't want to release it in a ppa
<bjsnider> i asked the webupd8 guy to take down his post until the name issue was settled and he complied
<sharpshooter> bjsnider, thanks for that information
<bjsnider> the thing with sushi is, you have to be using gnome-shell. it will not work with unity because it needs clutter and unity uses compiz
<dsathe> bjsnider: sushi is not officially named by gnome yet ?
<xgt001> any idea about catalyst 11.9 and ubuntu 11.10
<dsathe> true
<bjsnider> the official gnome name is sushi
<bjsnider> but we cannot use that in debian because ther's already a src:sushi
<dsathe> oh the packaging name
<dsathe> cool cool
<bjsnider> and the upstream packaging for that thing also builds a sushi.deb
<dsathe> so it will have the shell as a depend
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> forcing someone to install gnome-shell doesn't mean they are going to run it
<dsathe> true
<misse_> what is sushi?
<sharpshooter> bjsnider,  I asked the same question in gnome channel they said that there is no package named sushi
<bjsnider> what gnome channel?
<sharpshooter> #gnome
<bjsnider> gnome has their own irc server - irc.gnome.org
<bjsnider> i don't know who's in the one you're looking at
<bjsnider> i talked to the developer yesterday, and he is not going to change the name, so sushi is what it is called
<sharpshooter> bjsnider, oh I think gone for a wrong channel
<dsathe> sharpshooter: sushi exists
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  sounds good
<bjsnider> it works perfectly as long as you're running gnome-shell
<bjsnider> this raises the possibility that canonical will have to develop a competing product as unity doesn't use mutter
<dsathe> yeah bjsnider i did notice that
<sharpshooter> bjsnider,  I have another user account using Gnome 3
<dsathe> bjsnider: elementary had one , it should not be too hard to get that one going again
<bjsnider> of course they could switch back to mutter, since they used it at one point
<sharpshooter> bjsnider, if I am using the gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.10 am I able to use sushi in that
<dsathe> bjsnider: i think its waaaay beyond that point
<dsathe> allll the effort to port it to compiz
<dsathe> now all the lense api
<bjsnider> sharpshooter, which shell?
<sharpshooter> bjsnider,  which shell ??? I dont know about that !! :(
<bjsnider> gnome-shell, yes. unity, no
<sharpshooter> unity
<sharpshooter> bjsnider,  I sounds that if I install gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10 I can run sushi is it ?
<bjsnider> right
<sharpshooter> bjsnider, any suggestions for gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10
<dsathe> O.o
<dsathe> none
<dsathe> install it
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  after intalling what about the unity
<dsathe> u can choose at login
<dsathe> ;)
<bjsnider> you won't be able to use sushi until it's packaged though
<sharpshooter> bjsnider, ok
<dsathe> u could compile it :D
<bjsnider> doesn't sound like it, to me
<bjsnider> that's a bit more of an advanced user type thing
<dsathe> hmm kk
<dsathe> bjsnider: get something like pkgbuild to ubuntu :)
<dsathe> sharpshooter: when stuck pull a pkgbuild and looka t what he does
<dsathe> always works
<dsathe> ofcrse somee dist difference occour
<sharpshooter> dsathe,  Hmm I will give it a try
<sharpshooter> dsathe, before it I have to gain more ..
<IdleOne> Please, I am begging, someone help me to get rid of these overlay scrollbars.
<IdleOne> been 4 days now I am trying
<alex-> How to switch back to Gnome in 11.10?
<IdleOne> !notunity | alex-
<ubottu> alex-: Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<alex-> What is Gnome shell?
<SMJ> is the GNOME Fallback called GNOME Fallback or GNOME Classic?
<SMJ> because I really hate this GNOME Classic
<xgt001> IdleOne, sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar
<xgt001> i think should work
<IdleOne> xgt001: done that and it has no effect
<IdleOne> I also removed liboverlay and still nothing
<xgt001> did u remove the libraries too?
<IdleOne> liboverlay would be the library no?
<xgt001> yes...
<SMJ> did you relog after removing it?
<SMJ> oh
<SMJ> 4 days.
<IdleOne> I did, few times
<IdleOne> I still have a ton of ubuntu-desktop/unity installed. I just want my Kubuntu desktop back without having to do a clean install. I will if I must but I really would rather not reinstall.
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, ^
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: that is outdated and does not seem to work properly for 11.10
<IdleOne> it doesn't catch all the packages
<IdleOne> afaik
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yeah , I guess it's too much to ask for in a beta release :P
<Stanley00> I just noticed that the dash board wont be focused on mouse scroll, and if you have a long list of apps, you scroll down, and then click on the app you want, you will run the other app =))
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: i'm not complaining about the factoid just saying it is not up to date
<szal> hi peeps
<szal> can we expect flashplugin64-installer to become an official package in Oneiric now that Flash 11 is out?
<rww> oneiric has Flash 10, doesn't it?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, didn't realize how out of date that site is ...wonder why it isn't updated regularly to keep with the current release , at least ...seems negligent
<rww> ah, yeah, Flash 11 just came out. It ain't going in oneiric then :P
<alex-> :(
<rww> 1) oneiric hasn't been released, 2) it's a wiki, do it yourself
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: it's a wiki^
<IdleOne> I did a big cleanup on !puregnome a while back.
<alex-> Where can I see information about 12.04
<rww> and if you don't, then take your emotion and multiply it by n people and you know why it's not fixed.
<IdleOne> alex-: the future
<rww> alex-: nowhere, it hasn't been planned out yet
<rww> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<rww> ask after that ^
<IdleOne> Halloween at Disney is awesome btw
<IdleOne> Mickey dresses up as a human and hands out candy as do the rest of the gang
<alex-> IdleOne: gnome-panel has no installation canidate
<IdleOne> you running 11.10/oneiric?
<alex-> yes
<IdleOne> when was the last time you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<alex-> before i asked the question
<IdleOne> beats me. maybe they are uploading an update for it
<IdleOne> when I search for it it is in the available packages
<IdleOne> OMG I ran the command in !purekde and now it is removing half of kde :(
<alex-> I did sudo apt-get upgrade
<alex-> now
<alex-> to make sure i have all packets
<alex-> Btw, software sources and some other menu's aren't merged with system settings menu
<IdleOne> what the heck!!!!!!!! looks like a clean install is the only way to kill Unity.
<alex-> Why do I need a launghpad account to submit bugs?
<ErickMoreno> After a dist-upgrade that updates my kernel, I got a kernel panic every time i try to boot
<IdleOne> So that they know who submitted it and who to email with updates to the bug
<ErickMoreno> this is an image of the message http://minus.com/mCL3VVdQV
<alex-> Why dont they just make a update for it
<alex-> Fix it in the next version
<ErickMoreno> someone has any clue?
<alex-> ErickMoreno: if nobody answers, nobody has any clue
<alex-> Please hold in your mind 11.10 is still beta ErickMoreno
<ErickMoreno> thanks for the tip alex-, you're very helpfull
<IdleOne> L)
<alex-> I dont recommend updrading either
<ErickMoreno> we are on the +1 channel, averybody here has a reason to upgrade alex-, that why we are here
<ErickMoreno> thanks for the advise
<os__> hi
<alex-> hi
<os__> Performance of the microphone is bad in ubuntu 11.10
<os__> At least in the Skype
<Ian_Corne> performance?
<Ian_Corne> or quality?
<os__> sorry quality
 * yofel wonders why update-icon-cache isn't a dpkg trigger...
<obviousTroll> Hi all. Strange bug I am having.  apt/aptitude seems to download the i386 and amd64 sources, causing duplicates in their indexes.  Anyone encounter this before?
<obviousTroll> Running 64-bit OO
<jtaylor> both is normal
<jtaylor> it should not cause problems
<jtaylor> this is due to multiarch being enabled by default
<obviousTroll> Ah, I see. Thanks jtaylor.
<jtaylor> you can now install some i386 packages with apt-get install pacakge-name:i386
<obviousTroll> Sweet!
<alex-> 1i IRC
<alex-> :D
<alex-> 1iric
<ksull72487> Just curious how the beta was doing as its due for full release in about a week? Glitches?
<dweez> I have minor app crashes but all in all it seems to work fine
<dweez> after upgrading to 11.10 and then installing Gnome 3 I wasn't able to use my xampp install but I just installed tasksel and used it to install lamp-server and all is good
<ksull72487> thats what i thought so functional at least now may play with it while i have time
<hypetech> Anybody have an issue where ocelot immediately starts to go into idle, fade to black, and lock the screen as soon as I stop touching stuff?  I've disabled screen lock altogether and still getting it
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> it is a known bug
<hypetech> Is there a fix yet?
<ali1234> no
<hypetech> alright
<hypetech> ty
<ali1234> the bug has been around since natty too
<hypetech> is it due to some specific hardware?
<ali1234> no
<hypetech> I've never noticed it on natty
<milaz> hi!
<hypetech> milaz: hi!
<milaz> does anybody know how to change a screensaver in upcoming version of ubuntu?
<alex-> ehm
<alex-> I can't set my display brightness, only 0 or 10
<alex-> Not something like 4 or 6 or 5..
<milaz> I noticed gnome-screensaver-preferences is missing from Oneric
<milaz> Is this a bug, or a feature?
<ali1234> i can't find the bug for screensaver so i;m going to report it
<milaz> ali1234: ok, thanks
<milaz> my friend bought a large monitor and wants to see a fireplace on it :)
<ali1234> not the configuration
<ali1234> just install xscreensaver if you want that
<milaz> ali1234: will it conflict with gnome-screensaver?
<ali1234> probably
<milaz> ali1234: ok, i'll try, thanks
<alex-> anyone who can report my bug?
<ali1234> of course now i reported it i found it
<ali1234> bug 863038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<alex-> I can't set my display brightness, only 0 or 10
<iceroot> ali1234: thx for the link, i am also affected and added me to that bug
<ali1234> yeah best i can tell it affects everyone who tries to disable screensaver
<ali1234> otoh if you really want to disable it you could just remove gnome-screensaver package :)
<iceroot> never tried
<jbicha> yesterday's gnome-settings-daemon update should have fixed the screen-lock problem
<jbicha> !info gnome-settings-daemon oneiric
<ubottu> gnome-settings-daemon (source: gnome-settings-daemon): daemon handling the GNOME session settings. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 437 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<zmbmartin> Is anyone having problems with laptop-mode-tools. I get a undefined kernel error which there is a bug report for. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<zacktu> i don't like the changed performance of the dash -- in 11.04 i can type a few characters and get a list of whatever apps have names the start w/ those characters -- an example is to type "libre" and see all of the libreoffice apps
<zacktu> then i can tab thru that list and see the one i want an press return -- there it is -- tabbing doesn't work in 11.10 -- could this be a feature that someone didn't like?
<jbicha> zacktu: tabs switch between lenses now
<jbicha> try arrow keys
<zacktu> jbicha: what's a lens?
<jbicha> zacktu: those little icons at the bottom of the dash allow you to just look at Applications or just look at Music, etc.
<zacktu> jbicha: ok -- with regard to using the keyboard, if i've gone to keyboard mode, i want to use it until the app has been selected -- arrows are not as natural as tabs (many websites let you tab through selectable fields), but i'll just hafta make it work
<jbicha> zacktu: well it's also important that the lenses can be switched with the keyboard and arrow keys are far more flexible than a tab so I think the design is ok
<jbicha> there's only 1 selectable field anyway
<zacktu> jibcha: i'll hafta learn to live w/ the change -- the old way was a touch typists's dream --- 2 hands;  left hand*;  right hand --  just like the way you can do so much with vi without leaving the home keys on the keyboard
<zacktu> jibcha: (except for the escape key )  -- anyway thanx much -- and if you're a developer many thanx
<jeffrash> new issue, most of my folders under home in Nautilus don't work
<jeffrash> Nautilus just closes when I try and open documents, pictures, etc.
<jbicha> !info ubuntuone-client-gnome oneiric
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client-gnome (source: ubuntuone-client-gnome): Ubuntu One client GNOME integration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 144 kB
<jbicha> ooh that's out of date
<jbicha> jeffrash: that should be fixed in 2.0.1-0ubuntu1
<jeffrash> when?
<jbicha> it should show up in your updates within a few hours
<Ian_Corne> same jeffrash
<Ian_Corne> aha nice jbicha
<Ian_Corne> google repo's are sooo slow...
<jeffrash> oh, ok
<jeffrash> thanks
<jeffrash> 11.10 is looking great, love it
<Ian_Corne> 99% [25 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Waiting for headers]                    103 B/s 0sbzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Ian_Corne> lol what?
<Ian_Corne> silly apt-get update
<ironhalik> ok, heres a trick qestion
<ironhalik> will I survive a 11.04 -> 11.10 update? :>
<ironhalik> upgrade*
<charlie-tca> subjective question, ironhalik . It depends on how good the 11.04 install is, doesn't it?
<ironhalik> thats why the ":>" ;>
<ironhalik> the natty is almost stock
<dweez> my Natty survived the upgrade
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> its tempting
<charlie-tca> It *should* work. I would have important data backed up, of course.
<dweez> only thing that didn't survive was xampp
<dweez> cuz some lib files got updated and was no longer 32bit compatible (xampp wants 32bit lib files)
<dweez> yeah, always backup data first
<Ian_Corne> My natty survived to update to pre alpha 1, it doesn't mean anything :p
<ironhalik> yeah, ofcourse :>
<nhaines> charlie-tca: to my utter suprise, my desktop computer upgraded seamlessly.
<ironhalik> from previous expiriences I would say its quite random
<ironhalik> I ask hoping that something changed
<charlie-tca> I almost always upgrade mine around alpha1, so that is no good to judge from
<ironhalik> ah what the hell
<myk_robinson> evening, all..
<myk_robinson> Any word on a fix being committed for a bug causing nautilus to segfault all the time??
<myk_robinson> cancel.. It appears that it is due to a bug in nautilus-open-terminal
<myk_robinson> bug#865194
<myk_robinson> hopefully that'll get resolved soon.
<nbf> is 11.10 fairly stable?
<AAA_awright> Not at all
<nbf> I mean for use as a desktop if you're very familiar with linux
<nbf> not officially "publicly stable"
<genii-around> Depends what your definition of "stable" is, I suppose...
<nbf> ok
<AAA_awright> ... Though neither was 14, that outright didn't work for me when I updated my system a few weeks ago so maybe it's just me
<AAA_awright> s/weeks/days/
<AAA_awright> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64220/how-can-i-install-the-older-gnome-control-center-in-11-10 Is that the new control center or the old one? The menu looks new to me but I don't even have a third of those items
<nhaines> AAA_awright: that's the old one.
<AAA_awright> Also, org.gnome.desktop.interface.text-scaling-factor in dconf-editor is the solution to my older problem
<ironhalik> Well, upgrade went well :>
<nhaines> yay! \o/
<ironhalik> \o/
<tensorpudding> how do i make notify-osd not start up on boot?
<FernandoMiguel> what's the best way to trace down a random crash?
<FernandoMiguel> I've tried gdb, strace, ltrace, valgrind
<FernandoMiguel> full debug logs
<FernandoMiguel> and all I get is an OOPS
<AAA_awright> at least gdb should break if there's a crarsh
<jbicha> tensorpudding: why don't you want notify-osd?
<FernandoMiguel> AAA_awright: I wish
<tensorpudding> i think it's interfering with gnome 3's notifications
<jbicha> tensorpudding: what desktop are you using?
<tensorpudding> i'm using gnome-shell
<tensorpudding> sorry
<tensorpudding> i meant gnome-shell
<jbicha> tensorpudding: what makes you think notify-osd is running?
<tensorpudding> it appears in my process list, that's what
<tensorpudding> it doesn't always run though
<FernandoMiguel> (00:05:30) util: parsed 465
<FernandoMiguel> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---
<FernandoMiguel> dns[22698]: Oops, father has gone, wait for me, wait...!
<jbicha> tensorpudding: could you take a screenshot of the broken notifications then?
<tensorpudding> it's not really broken
<tensorpudding> the thing is
<tensorpudding> i'm trying to write a program that uses shell notifications
<tensorpudding> but when i look at the capabilities, it shows the ones for notify-osd
<tensorpudding> which doesn't include support for persistant notifications
<tensorpudding> i can't figure out how to tell it to ignore the notify-osd ones
<tensorpudding> i don't know why notify-osd runs at all
<tensorpudding> it means that two different notifications can show up
<tensorpudding> one in the upper left, and one at the bottom
<andyvy> try to use Enter less.
<jbicha> tensorpudding: I don't know much about notifications but you do want notifications to work in Unity & not just GNOME Shell though...
<tensorpudding> no, i'm not using unity
<jbicha> tensorpudding: I meant if you plan to distribute your app more widely, you can also try asking in the GNOME channels for developer help
<jbicha> as this channel is for Oneiric help & discussion
<tensorpudding> i did move my question on gimpnet
<tensorpudding> this is an oneiric problem too
<tensorpudding> the point is, that notify-osd conflicts with gnome-shell
<tensorpudding> as far as i can tell
<tensorpudding> aha
<tensorpudding> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/830467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 830467 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Packaging: gnome-shell should be marked as Provides: notification-daemon" [Undecided,New]
<zorael> Is aptitude less aggressive now in oneiric? or does it have issues confusing i386 and x86_64 packages both installed in a 64-bit installation?
<zorael> Example at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702484/
<zorael> Obviously I want it to cascade and remove all those packages that multiarch-support pulled to begin with
<jbicha> zorael: you're doing it wrong, don't remove multiarch-support, just remove the :i386 packages
<tensorpudding> i don't know
<tensorpudding> i can't be the only person who is having these notify-osd issues with gnome-shell
<zorael> jbicha: sure, just takes a whole lot of copying and pasting >.< that's ~184 packages. or is there an easy way to target all i386 packages?
<micahg> zorael: aptitiude can't handle conflicts with multiarch, use apt-get
<micahg> zorael: and please don't remove multiarch-support
<zorael> micahg: all right. my original problem is that some of those packages are no longer installed, and simply reinstalling multiarch-support doesn't pull them again. so uninstalling/reinstalling was the solution that sprung to mind
<micahg> zorael: apt should just pull in what it needs, why do you manually need to install anything?
<micahg> zorael: also, multiarch-support won't pull in anything (the package that is), if something you install needs i386 libs, they'll get installed as necessary
<tensorpudding> removing notify-osd by hand made everything work properly again
<zorael> micahg: this machine was upgraded from natty and has skype from natty/partner, which only depends on ia32-libs to hope to get e.g. libqt4-gui:i386
<micahg> zorael: right, so the upgrade to oneiric should switch it to skype:i386 and pull in the libs it needs
<micahg> zorael: and there was a package added to ia32-libs recently which pulls in some of the multiarch libs that used to be in ia32-libs
<zorael> micahg: nothing transitioned my natty skype:x86_64 to oneiric skype:i386 automatically, at least. I just figured it never made oneiric/partner
<zorael> I'll fix that manually
<micahg> ugh, ISTR a bug about that actually...
<micahg> zorael: a dist-upgrade won't migrate you to the i386 version?
<zorael> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702499/
<zorael> micahg: also http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702503/
<micahg> zorael: hmm, I"ll have to check, I think the first is a bug, as for the second, is your package cache up to date
<zorael> micahg: as in, repo package listings? yes. I have a big packaging bungle here where neither apt-get can't resolve dependencies and aptitude (that I normally use) just wants to keep stuff at Not Installed
<zorael> -neither
<alhubaishi> something weird
<alhubaishi> my laptop mouse stops responding all of a sudden
<zorael> hmm, libc6:i386 is a version behind libc6:amd64, even after apt-get update from se.archive.ubuntu.com
<alhubaishi> i have to go to standby then come back
<alhubaishi> ok now its working
<alhubaishi> i didnt go standby :D
<alhubaishi> im using macbook pro 4,1 generation
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-05
<alhubaishi> well im here for 1 urgent question , i have upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10  , i dont know but it feels weird everytime i make updates in 11.10 an error appears
<alhubaishi> is this normal for the upgraded users from 11.04 to 11.10?
<micahg> zorael: your archive could be out of date
<alhubaishi> now im trying to install updates , il tell u what exactly these reoccuring errors that comes up whenever i update , this is not a fresh install of 11.10 its upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<alhubaishi> im running 11.10 now which has been upgraded*
<The_Creator> How do I Alt-Tab through windows on only the active workspace on 11.10?
<simon_g> hi
<simon_g> is anyone here?
<alhubaishi> ok this is the error im getting " Package operation failed
<alhubaishi> The installation or removal of a software package failed. "
<alhubaishi> everytime i install updates from 11.10 this error appears
<alhubaishi> it installs it and after installing this what comes up
<simon_g> i would like to install 11.10 on lvm based on softraid. i would like to use seperate /boot /on /dev/md0 / and /dev/md1 would be one big volume group. are there any "do" and "don't" that i have to know before i start (i'm using livecd; alternate did not start)?
<alhubaishi> :/ too lazy to make a fresh install of 11.10
<alhubaishi> il keep teamviewer open if some1 want to make some tests , im lazy an going to sleep
<alhubaishi> pm me for id/pass
<zmbmartin> when I go to upload a file through a flash based file uploader on the web (like uploadify) the browser to select a file is not themed. It is like ugly plain gtk. Any idea why?
<jason_> hi
<jason_> whats up with the printing menu in 11.10?
<jason_> it seems so... bare... and under-featured
<jbicha> jason_: if you mean the printing icon in the top right, it's just a print job icon and hasn't really been converted to a proper indicator status menu yet
<jason_> jbic
<jason_> er
<jason_> jbicha: I mean when you go into the printing menu to set up a printer
<jason_> its so bare.
<jason_> I cant even change the driver. or change the type of printer it is.
<jason_> I have local and network, and it auto finds the printers for me.
<jason_> problem is my printer auto-assigns a konica-minolta driver to it, which is incorrect. I always have to reassign a "minolta" driver for it to work. in 11.10 without that feature being present I have *no* clue how to do that...
<jbicha> jason_: try right clicking on the printer and selecting Properties then change Make and Model
<jason_> I dont think I had that option when I was at home?
<jason_> jbicha: but Im also away on my laptp now so I figured Id just hop in here and generate conversation
<jason_> jbicha: if you right click on the printer do you really get a menu? I honestly dont think I had that
<jbicha> yes, the app also has a regular menu, but Unity's appmenu makes it a little less clear that it's there
<miki> i want to ask if anyone else has this happen to them when i click on ubuntu software center i get a long pause of nothing before ubuntu software center pops up then when it does start i have to wait for it to load it's not really a big problem but it takes awhile to load?
<jasef> Lol... you're lucky
<jasef> When I was running oneiric, my software centre was broken
<miki> lol mine seems to work just takes awhile to load
<jason_> oh, Im using gnome shell though jbicha
<jason_> I wonder if thats why
<jason_> jbicha: have you been in gnome shell in 11.10 yet?
<bjsnider> miki, try checking .xsession-errors for messages about that issue
<jbicha> jason_: yes I switch back & force between gshell & Unity, in gshell, you have to run system-config-printer manually as System Settings will show you the upstream GNOME printer applet
<coppro> Hey guys
<Onlyodin> Has anyone seen the Aldi Fission Laser (+wireless) mouse, and know how hard it is to get the multi-touch scrolling working?
<coppro> I use a laptop and xmonad and previously used gnome-volume-control-applet and gnome-power-manager applets to manage power and volume
<coppro> those packages have been removed
<coppro> how do I get these applets or equivalent functionality?
<i_is_broke> whats the easiest way to add gnome3 to the lubuntu desktop.
<jasef> apt-get install gnome-shell
<jasef> I think
<i_is_broke> ya i think i found it thanks tho.
<i_is_broke> y
<Kiranos> anyone else have issues with playing music?
<Kiranos> neither banshee or spotify through wine works
<Kiranos> the progressbar doesnt move
<farciarz84> Hi, I got some question. Having 64-bit ubuntu version, I need 32-bit gl libraries that wine reqieres. Wine is 32-bit only. How to get 32 gl drivers working properly?
<mekwall> farciarz84: wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit <-- did you check that?
<farciarz84> mekwall: no I've start "The Ubuntu way" approach
<mekwall> farciarz84: try it out :) it should be the same
<farciarz84> 110 MB to download :) I have 2Mb/s line :/
<Crovax-31> haha! I found an original feature in unity, ctrl+t on desktop put a unusable empty tab
<Crovax-31> that take all desktop space
<rww> i vaguely remember seeing an LP bug report for that
<rww> ubottu: bug 814799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814799 in nautilus (Ubuntu Oneiric) "It is possible to create a new tab on the desktop window with Ctrl + T" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814799
<Crovax-31> thx rww
<Ian_Corne> lol
<jbicha> oh please don't encourage people to try it :)
<zniavre> too late  ...
<Ian_Corne> you can close the tab
<zniavre_> ctrl+w ? as nautilus ?
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> i think i've found a bug in cfdisk program. where/how can i report it?
<htorque> szymon_g: do "which cfdisk" - that gives you the path of the executable, then run "sudo dpkg -S <path you found>" to get the package where the file is coming from, and finally "ubuntu-bug <package name>" to start filing a bug.
<brendand> when's RC1 out?
<zniavre_> tomorow ?
<Ian_Corne> no zniavre_, right click the tab :p
<muszek> hi... can I read about new features in oneiric anywhere?  all I can find is stuff from May and blueprints @ launchpad (which are not really readable)
<claudiuvlad> hell, everybody
<claudiuvlad> hello, everybody
<sagaci> you could check the beta 2 release notes
<claudiuvlad> since I upgraded to oneiric, my onboard wifi  is not available
<claudiuvlad> i mean  it is not detected
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<mekwall> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64401
<farciarz84> hi, in the morning I noticed some problem with wine
<farciarz84> some of you tell me to read wine on 64-bit os faq what I did. Unfortunately after adding wine to rep and installing it again problem wans't solved
<farciarz84> I still need 32-bt gl drivers
<farciarz84> how to get them and install in the easisest way
<farciarz84> btw. how do you like new gnome fotns?
<farciarz84> fonts*
<farciarz84> hi, how can I intall 32-bit intel drivers on ubuntu11.10 having 64-bit os? Wine raises error with having just 64-bit intel driver.
<Stanley00> farciarz84: đi you install libia32 ? I cant remember the name exactly...
<Stanley00> !info libia32
<ubottu> Package libia32 does not exist in oneiric
<Stanley00> !info ia32*
<ubottu> Package ia32 does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu25 (oneiric), package size 105 kB, installed size 768 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64 i386)
<Stanley00> genii-around: :))
<farciarz84> Stanley00, genii-around: it is already installed
<farciarz84> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<farciarz84> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<farciarz84> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<farciarz84> how to check if OpenGL drivers are installed correctly? Glxgears are running good.
<Ian_Corne> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/icorne/1: Read-only file system
<Ian_Corne> noooes
<farciarz84> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<dork> so apparently this 'suspension' thing is a known issue correct?
<dork> where a desktop goes into a suspended-like state after being idle?
<BluesKaj> is skype working on 11,10 ? I had aversion for a while on 11.04 , but after upgrading to 11.10 it disappeared
<dork> BluesKaj: it's in the repos, so it probably just needs to be reinstalled
<drussell> dork: yeah
<drussell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/864479
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864479 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) "System goes to hibernate or suspend even when set to "Don't suspend"" [Critical,Fix released]
<coppro> `/win 4
<dork> drussell: cool thanks, looks like gnome-settings-daemon updated with my upgrade today
<dork> thanks
<BluesKaj> dork, i was using the static version , seems it's the best for my setup
<dork> BluesKaj: gotcha
<edgy> Hi, how can I use fbcat?
<edgy> $ fbcat
<edgy> I won't write binary data to a terminal.
<edgy> Usage: fbcat [fbdev]
<zacktu> yesterday i described my dislike about a change from 11.04 to 11.10 -- the suggestion was to try something -- i've tried it and it didn't work, so i'll try again
<dork> what was the change
<zacktu> in 11.04 i can open the dash and type a few letters -- for example "libre" -- all of the libreoffice suite is displayed, in the windows, and i can use the tab key to move across the list to the one i want and then press "enter" -- the application opens --- for a touch typist this is ideal -- no mouse action needed
<dork> understandable
<zacktu> now in 11.10 the tab key selects among the four icons at the bottom of the window -- the suggestion yesterday was that the right arrow key would select among the icons for "libre" -- i tried it today, and nothing happens -- so i'm back to the mouse - keyboard - mouse sequence --
<Stanley00> zacktu: and you can use arrow key instead of tab key ;)
<zacktu> no the arrow key didn't do anything that i could detect
<coppro> what is the suggested replacement for the GNOME power management and volume control tray applications?
<Stanley00> zacktu: try type down 2 times ;)
<dork> unfortunately i'm of no help, i'm able to do what you are trying to do but in gnome3
<Stanley00> zacktu: or type a few more keys, and press enter...
<Ian_Corne> zacktu: move down to the buttons
<Ian_Corne> three times down
<Ian_Corne> and then you can select from the list
<Ian_Corne> not practical, should be fixed, but works for now
<ElderDryas> I noticed that rhythmbox no longer displays an icon in the notification area in Xubuntu 11.10b2.  Is this a feature, a bug, or a "yup, that's the way we planned it" thing?
<zacktu> thanx -- i'll see how this pans out -- thanx for the suggestions
<zacktu> dork: i've never tried gnome3 -- is that a login choice? installation?
<dork> ElderDryas: is there a check box in it's properties for placing it in the tray?
<dork> zacktu: i find unity to be horrible, so i went with gnome3 after finding it tolerable on fedora
<zacktu> dork: shoulda asked whether it's a startup choice or to be installed
<dork> zacktu: you have to install it
<dork> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<dork> then select it before you log in
<dork> at gdm screen
<ElderDryas> dork: As far as I can see, the plugin that was present in the 11.04 version has gone AWOL.
<zacktu> okay
<zacktu> thanx to all
<dork> np, good luck
<dork> ElderDryas: i'd hold out, i think xubuntu's a little behond on keeping up with the main release cycle
<dork> s/behond/behind
<charlie-tca> dork: I think not
 * ElderDryas ducks and covers
<dork> charlie-tca: i think when i dist-up'd to natty xubuntu was behind, so think what you want.
<charlie-tca> rythmbox is not maintained by Xubuntu at all, it is maintained by Ubuntu developers, Xubuntu has nothing to do with it or it's notifications
<charlie-tca> I would think as Xubuntu Project Lead, I would not have to think your way.
<dork> i'm all out of medals, but i know for a fact that when natty was released xubuntu wasn't advertising 11.04 as it's current
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry you are wrong. Xubuntu announces its releases at the exact time as Ubuntu.
<ElderDryas> Anything to divert attention:  Another interesting rythmbox factoid: Accourding too the "about" the version is 2.90.1, while the rythmbox web site says the current version is 0.13.3 ?
<dork> i really don't care either way, if xubuntu 11.04 were an option when i dist-up'd to natty and found unity being what it is, i'd be using xfce on this box
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: I would guess Ubuntu changed something if it is no longer showing up in indicators.
<charlie-tca> !info rythmbox
<ubottu> Package rythmbox does not exist in oneiric
<Stanley00> !info rthymbox
<ubottu> Package rthymbox does not exist in oneiric
<Ian_Corne> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.90.1~20110908-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 510 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<Ian_Corne> ;-)
<charlie-tca> That's the one
<Stanley00> =))
 * ElderDryas notices that he is not the only one that cant spell rhythmbox
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: since everything is synced/merged from Debian, if the latest version at the time of the sync was 2.90.1, that will be the latest one in Ubuntu repositories
 * Stanley00 never good at English :))
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> your welcome!
<MrZepeda> Has anyone got xmonad to work with Oniric?
<charlie-tca> Many times the application sites will have later versions, but they will have been relesed too late for Ubuntu to pick it up
<Ian_Corne> to many times i've had to start it from cmd line to see what goes wrong, why it crashes again :(
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: that's where ppa's come in!
<charlie-tca> True enough
<Ian_Corne> like firefox stable, chromium,
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: 0.13.3 looks old to me. There is a ppa at https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/rhythmbox shows that version to be at least a year old
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: I thought so too, just noticing the difference and trying to divert attention :)
<charlie-tca> Works for me
<Ian_Corne> ooo system76 is shipping to 25 countries now
<charlie-tca> Neat!
<ElderDryas> is Ebonia one of them?
<Ian_Corne> System76 only manufactures US keyboard layouts. System76 products are compatible with world wide power grids. You will need to purchase a plug adapter for your computer.
<Ian_Corne> ebonia?
<Ian_Corne> what's that :p
<Ian_Corne> http://www.system76.com/home/shippinginformation
<Ian_Corne> wtf is zealandia
<ElderDryas> er...elbonia
<Ian_Corne> isn't it's just oceania
<Ian_Corne> for australia+new zealand + some other islands?
<ElderDryas> Zealandia also known as Tasmantis or the New Zealand continent, is a nearly submerged continent or microcontinent that sank
<charlie-tca> I gave up trying to follow country names these days. They change too fast. :)
 * genii-around sips and thinks about Pottsylvania
<ElderDryas> Hail Fearless Leader
<Ian_Corne> The Republic of Elbonia is a fictional country in Dilbert and Plop: The Hairless Elbonian
<Ian_Corne> :D
<ElderDryas> Back to work   What is the difference (in general) between the Nvidia driver (recommended) and (post-release updates)(version current-updates) in additional Drivers?
<charlie-tca> current version is the latest driver available from nvidia.
<charlie-tca> I am confused by the question
<bjsnider> ElderDryas, current-updates refers to the x-updates ppa, where we will put nvidia stable driver updates
<bjsnider> at least i think it does
<MrZepeda> how can I rebuild libffi.so.5? because only libffi.so.6 is now provided
<bjsnider> why do you need the old one?
<MrZepeda> xmonad uses it
<MrZepeda> oh. Maybe I should rebuild xmonad insted?
<ElderDryas> bjsnider: I dont necessarily...I was just wondering why the "old" driver was still "recommended" if there was an updated driver?
<ElderDryas> oh, nevermind :)
<bjsnider> yes, you can rebuild that against the new lib. a soname change indicates possibly a lot of difference between the two but it may still build
<MrZepeda> thank you bjsnider. I will try
<joejoe> hi, i try to figure out how to set usb networking for n900 with network manager on ubuntu 11.10. On ubuntu 11.04 it is working out of box.
<jtaylor> omg I think ubuntus new font just hit my pc, man it looks weird
<Machtin> hey there. is this a known issue with skype: "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<jtaylor> kind of
<jtaylor> you need to install the 32 bit libraries
<jtaylor> simplest way: sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<Machtin> hm, kay
<Machtin> thanks :)
<Ian_Corne> MrZepeda: did you install xmonad by package manager?
<MrZepeda> yes. But I was told on #xmonad that I should build it myself
<MrZepeda> and I'm trying to do that
<Ian_Corne> well, the package manager should supply you with .5
<MrZepeda> it doesn't
<MrZepeda> apt get says:
<MrZepeda> E: Package 'libffi5' has no installation candidate
<jtaylor> I thinkg its ffi6 now
<Ian_Corne> MrZepeda: but when you install xmonad via the package manager
<Ian_Corne> what does it pull in?
<Ian_Corne> libffi6?
<MrZepeda> yes
<coppro> hi guys, I appreaciate you ignoring mg
<coppro> *me
<coppro> really nice
<Ian_Corne> then it will work with 6 too
<Ian_Corne> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrZepeda> no
<coppro> what is the suggested replacement for the GNOME power management and volume control tray applications?
<Ian_Corne> I don't understand your question
<Ian_Corne> well I do, but i don't know any other things
<Ian_Corne> you could look at the kde equivalents but they won't mix with unity/gnome-shell
<coppro> I don't need unity or gnome-shell equivalents, I need tray applications
<coppro> I use xmonad
<coppro> the KDE equivalents are all plasma weirdness
<MrZepeda> thank you Ian_Corne
<coppro> and the gnome ones were inexplicably removed
<MrZepeda> :)
<Ian_Corne> maybe you should ask in #xmonad what they use
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea
<coppro> possibly, but I woul dhave assumed the gnhome ones since they worked so well
<coppro> I don't understand why they were removed from oneiric
<Ian_Corne> I'm guessing they were gnome2 specific?
<user82> cheers. i wanted to ask if you can update the beta to release version without any problems or negative effects of any kind?
<Ian_Corne> not 100% sure
<Ian_Corne> never 100% sure
<Ian_Corne> if you can wait, and are not interested in testing, wait for release
<user82> my computer is kinda broken i kinda need it now and its kinda 8 days to release...little problematic now :D
<user82> i guess ill just use it with the beta and do a full re-install in doubt..takes a short time
<user82> is the gnome 3.2 shell already in the beta software center or is it still a 3.1.x version?
<josePHPagoda> hello everyone
<josePHPagoda> i might have found a bug... I'm trying to use curl, and it can't resolve any names, though I'm browsing the net and am able to do an nslookup
<josePHPagoda> anyone have any ideas?
<Ian_Corne> 3.2 is in user82
<Ian_Corne> wfm josePHPagoda
<user82> thanks Ian_Corne then i guess i will do the beta for a week..whatever!
<josePHPagoda> wfm?
<Ian_Corne> works for me
<josePHPagoda> odd
<Ian_Corne> curl: Installed: 7.21.6-3ubuntu3
<josePHPagoda> any ideas on what I should look for that might be causing my issue?
<Ian_Corne> check your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Ian_Corne> is it there?
<Ian_Corne> I know you can browse, and other stuff
<Ian_Corne> but i'm just guessing
<josePHPagoda> it is there
<josePHPagoda> and is valid
<Ian_Corne> have you tried... rebooting
<Ian_Corne> wtf am i saying..
<josePHPagoda> i just added the entry i fetched from nslookup to my hosts file to get around it
<josePHPagoda> but it seems rather odd
<josePHPagoda> i've used curl a ton and never had this issue before
<josePHPagoda> odd
<Ian_Corne> are you using curl from a script or commandline?
<josePHPagoda> from a script
<josePHPagoda> it's the amazonaws stuff
<josePHPagoda> (most annoying stuff in existence I think)
<josePHPagoda> their documentation is a little sparse
<Ian_Corne> I bet if you'd have to do it on windows, it'd be more annoying :p
<josePHPagoda> agreed
 * josePHPagoda hasn't used anything but linux for the last 5 yrs or so
<popsch> I am trying out 11.10 beta 2. Apt fails to update the kernel. I'm running the beta off a USB stick. Any ideas what goes wrong? Here's the transcript: http://pastebin.com/5LTtLVxk
<user82> Ian_Corne i decided to wait for the release candidte tomorrow!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> that's probably the best course of action
<pulb> hi, i already asked the following question in #ubuntu, but theres too much trafic :-)
<user82> are ubuntu releases also at a certain time of day..or whenever they wantß
<pulb>  I've found a bug in oneiric which is pretty critical for me but fixing should take minutes (I attached a fix). could someone responsible please have a look and predict if a fix will make it into oneiric?
<Ian_Corne> And if your install is broken now, it will probably be after your upgrade
<Ian_Corne> when they're ready user82
<pulb>  its here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/864615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864615 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "Thumbnailers are missing in gconf" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> nice pulb
<user82> okay Ian_Corne i should take the "running"(90% broken) system unetbootin and a usb stick to university..:D
<pulb> Ian_Corne: nice?
<Ian_Corne> but i'm not sure how much gconf will be used, isn't it gsettings now?
<Ian_Corne> that you supplied a patch
<pulb> Ian_Corne: yes, but gtk2 and even some gtk3 apps still use gconf
<Ian_Corne> ok
<jtaylor> how does one reproduce the problem?
<pulb> apps that rely on thumbnailing won't work in oneiric wihout those keys
<pulb> jtaylor: the gconf problem?
<jtaylor> basenji mentioned is not in the repo yet
<jtaylor> yes
<pulb> jtaylor: I thought you were able to build basenji? :-)
<user82> i guess the devs now have had 20 cups of coffee and zero nerves left. good luck for your bug pulb
<jtaylor> yes but I did not install it
<jtaylor> also I have no idea about thumbnails :/
<jtaylor> always the first thing I disable
<user82> are they strictly doing security updates only after a release or also small bug fixes and improovements?
<jtaylor> bugfixes too
<pulb> user82: this one is really easy to fix
<jtaylor> depends on severity
<user82> ah ok..
<user82> well its not a securiy risk. i guess they will ignore anything not related to that one night before RC or am i wrong..?
<jtaylor> this bug will probably not be fixed before release, the main archives is pretty locked down now
<jtaylor> except it really breaks a lot
<jtaylor> which it apparently does not judging by the late report
<pulb> jtaylor: that may be because most people didn't fully migrate and install all there apps yet
<jtaylor> can you tell me how to reproduce an issue without requiring to install non repo stuff?
<pulb> jtaylor: here is a sniped to reproduce the problem: http://pastebin.com/z4RvvJvn
<jtaylor> what happens when you do that?
<pulb> jtaylor: GenerateThumbnail always returns null on files with known mimetypes
<pulb> importing the thumbnailers.xml into gconf will fix the problem
<pulb> this affects all gtk2 apps doing media previews
<jtaylor> can you give an example?
<pulb> the fix is simply adding the thumbnailer gconf keys
<pulb> example app?
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> I'm on daily updates on amd64. flash is broken
<pulb> jtaylor: all apps that make use of that api are affected: http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-desktop/stable/GnomeDesktopThumbnailFactory.html
<freakabcd> /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/i686-pc-linux-gnu/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<freakabcd> i looked through my system and there are 2 (two) libcamberra-gtk-module.so files each provided by a different package!
<jtaylor> pulb: it works fine for me
<pulb> huh?
<freakabcd> libcanberra-gtk-module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<freakabcd> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<pulb> jtaylor: what did you try?
<freakabcd> and no, they are not symlinks. both are different sized files
<freakabcd> 22132 2011-09-30 00:12 /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<freakabcd> 23080 2011-09-30 15:50 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<jtaylor> pulb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702869/
<freakabcd> i seem to remember a few days back something major broke with libcanberra where none of the gtk stuff worked. and it was seemingly fixed.
<freakabcd> i suppose no one bothered to check if flash was still working on amd64 ?
<pulb> jtaylor: sorry, i forgot to mention that images arent affected. please try a video
<pulb> jtaylor: for images the api seems to rely on an internal thumbnailer not those specified in gconf
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, the video works on my setup ,but no audio on websites , flv files play fine on the desktop tho
<BluesKaj> <--- amd64
<freakabcd> BluesKaj, ofcourse flv, mp4, mkv, ogv, etc. work fine from a term. its specifically flashplugin that crashes on firefox
<freakabcd> something was borken with libcanberra and now thats exactly the thing thats crashing flashplugin
<bjsnider> jtaylor, you mean the monospace font?
<BluesKaj> the video works in webcontent here, just no audio on any browser
<jtaylor> bjsnider: yes
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, ^
<freakabcd> BluesKaj, are you up to date with latest updates for today?
<jbicha> pulb: that documention is for libgnome-desktop 2.32, current supported version is 3.2
<BluesKaj> yup
<freakabcd> if yes, can you please check if your system has 2 libcanberra-gtk-module.so files ?
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, on kde here tho
<freakabcd> find /usr -name 'libcanberra-gtk-module.so'
<freakabcd> i am on kubuntu
<bjsnider> the monospace "i" looks weird
<jtaylor> yes
<pulb> jbicha: does not matter, its the same
<pulb> jbicha: see  http://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/3.2/thumbnailer.html.en
<jtaylor> pulb: do you know how to fix that in the package?
<popsch> update-grub fails when using overlayfs in oneiric: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702872/
<pulb> jtaylor: in the basenji package?
<jtaylor> no gconf
<pulb> jtaylor: unforunately i have now idea, i guess its about gconf default keys
<pulb> or a ubuntu-data package that comes with predefined gconf keys
<freakabcd> BluesKaj, the find is still running on your /usr ?
<freakabcd> or did you not run it?
<pulb> jtaylor: possibly the nautilus package is responsible for them
<jtaylor> hm I can't load that xml ._.
<pulb> jtaylor: lemme try
<jtaylor> that bug is out of my comfort zone, maybe ask someone in -bugs to triage it
<pulb> jtaylor: i'll repost it there
<jbicha> pulb: you might want to ask in the GNOME channels, there may be a new way to do thumbnails and the docs just weren't updated
<BluesKaj> freakabcd,  libcanberra-gtk-module not installed
<pulb> jtaylor: may i attach your snipped to the bug?
<pulb> jbicha: ok
<freakabcd> hummm..
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, that module is for event sounds according to the decription in synaptic
<freakabcd> you sure you don;t have that installed?
<BluesKaj> IU have event sounds turned off anyway
<BluesKaj> I have'
<BluesKaj> not installed
<freakabcd> some days ago there a furore because firefox, syunaptic, even rekonq for people using only kubuntu stopped working because of it!
<BluesKaj> well, I don't have audio in HTML5 either , so it's not entirely flash that's problematic on web audio content for me.
<freakabcd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/862553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862553 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Latest libcanberra update causes Firefox and Thunderbird to crash on startup" [Critical,Fix released]
<freakabcd> thats the one i speak of
<BluesKaj> it's more to do with alsa imo
<freakabcd> see in the comments section. people saying that rekonq was not working, even chromioum not working
<macer1> bug 864615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864615 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "Thumbnailers are missing in gconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864615
<freakabcd> the exact same error i have. undefined symbol gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored in /ust/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, are you loaded up with a bunch of gnome/gtk apps ?
<BluesKaj> freakabcd,or did you migrate to kde from gnome
<freakabcd> err.. sure i have ubuntu on this laptop as well
<freakabcd> yeah, installed ubuntu daily and installed kubuntu after that anmd daily update
<freakabcd> but 2 days back everything was working fine. I missed that libcanberra-gtk-module bug mostly because a "fix" was released fast and i was at work the whole day and when i got back, i simply had updates waiting for libcanberra-gtk-module
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm kde all the way , clean except for what synaptic pulls in , so i don't and haven't had any FF or other breowser crashes as described by that bug
<freakabcd> so i personally didn;t meet those "apps not working" bugs. but since that update flash never worked in forefox
<freakabcd> neither in chromium nor in rekonq. because they all use the same flash plugin
<freakabcd> and that seems to somehow tie into libcanberra for what reason perhaps god understands! grrr
<freakabcd> i mean
<zonkers> thank you ubuntu for unity.   i tried gnome 3 and almost puked
<freakabcd> eh.. i didn;t intend to type the previous "i mean" apologies
<freakabcd> zonkers, to each his/her own. i couldn't stand both unity and gnome3 and came running to kde. i must say it is much better than the mess it was long ago
<zonkers> freakabcd, i cannot use kde 4 or gnome 3.   I gave kde 4 another shot yesterday and uninstalled.  i just don't get why the linux desktop has to have radical changes.
<freakabcd> oh well. my perspective is that both gnome3 and unity are the radically changed ones
<freakabcd> anyway. i seem to be happy with kde4 for now. lets hope that lasts
<ali1234> kde 4 is radically changed as well
<ali1234> you used to be able to configure the desktop and the window manager the same, now you can't
<ali1234> you have one set of settings for themes, and another one for plasma
<ali1234> and they are totally different
<freakabcd> as opposed to gnome where you hack tyhe registry^H^H^H i meant gconf-thingamabob
<ali1234> the difference is that with gnome you can make everything look the same, with KDE it is impossible
<freakabcd> really? hah
<ali1234> because plasma and normal widgets don't even use the same theme formating
<freakabcd> right now i run kde apps and gnome apps and even firefox looks exactly like a native kde app!
<ali1234> does your panel look like a native KDE app?
<ali1234> the answer is no, because it is written in plasma, which can't use kde themes
<freakabcd> err.. the panel is from KDE
<freakabcd> obviously it looks like its integrated into the environment
<zonkers> why can't i just have a normal desktop
<ali1234> but does it look like all the other apps?
<ali1234> are buttons on the panel the same colour as button in an app?
<freakabcd> what other apps do you want? almost all gtk apps look like native and kde apps are obviously native and even firefox/libreoffice like i said looks native
<ali1234> KDE apps
<freakabcd> buttons on the panel looking native is hardly a requirement for me
<ali1234> so buttons on your panel do not look like buttons in other KDE apps...
<Syph1x> zonkers: try running a "ubuntu classic" session from gdm, which is gnome 2.3.x just like the old ubuntu releases
<freakabcd> because you don;t have people complaining that the windows7 taskbar buttons don;t look like buttons on windows7 or regular windows apps
<ali1234> yes you do
<ali1234> i complain about it every time i have to use windows
<zonkers> syph1x: i'm done with the gnome fallback until it works exactly the same
<freakabcd> uh, ok. i like it this way becasue i know these buttons are not part of an application
<ali1234> ok fair enough if you like it that way
<ali1234> i don't
<freakabcd> if they look the same ad the kde main panel looks like a reguylar taskbar of a kde application, then i'll have to remember that the kde panel is different
<ali1234> and it is a radical change to use a totally different API to make panels vs apps
<freakabcd> this way i don;t even need to try to remember. i know it is different just looking at it
<ali1234> it used to be that all the panels were just like other apps
<ali1234> why do you need to distinguish between plasma widgets and apps anyway?
<ali1234> most of them are exactly the same
<ali1234> eg kde calculator app vs kde calculator plasma widget
<ali1234> why is it necessary for both of these to exist?
<freakabcd> ok, as might have been evident from my statements before; i like the separation. i look at widgets as light weight applications or even seriously limited applications
<freakabcd> hence the cpu/ram/network/diskspace/clock widget
<freakabcd> if i really wanted to do some calculations, i opent he calculator application. not hunt for the calculator widget
<ali1234> have you tried the activities thing? that's pretty radical as well
<jbicha> Syph1x: GNOME 2 is _not_ available in Ubuntu Oneiric, gnome-panel 3.2 is which is a newer version of the traditional GNOME destop
<ali1234> i couldn't even understand what it was supposed to do
<freakabcd> thats just a new fanged way of saying "you know you had multiple workspaces right? .... tadaa.. now you can have multiple sets of multiple workspaces"
<freakabcd> thats what all this activities business is (atleast for me)
<templet> is there a torrent since oct 1, 2011 for a daily built of oneiric ?
<ali1234> i don't think so
<templet> thanks
<ali1234> torrent the beta 2 and then use zsync
<BluesKaj> hmm, I just keep the desktop as uncomplicated and uncluttered as possible , activities don't come into the picture ar all
<zonkers> yeah that activities tab is ridiculous
<freakabcd> BluesKaj, jup. i never click on the dang activities button/thingy on the top right
<freakabcd> the way i see it: the kde guys brought out this fancy "activity" crap to appease the windows/old_mac people who never had the pleasure of using multiple workspaces/virtual_desktops
<BluesKaj> freakabcd, , i wish we could get rid of it , haven't bothered trying mind you.
<zonkers> still waiting for the day when xfce decides to go off the deep end
<freakabcd> nah, i don;t think they will get rid of it. has some use cases: eg: you could have 1 activity for "porn" where you have lots of windows of images/docs/etc. open on multiple workspaces. then you switch to your "browsing" activity and everything disappears and you're left with a few browser windows showing launchpad/slashdot/etc.
<freakabcd> and now you can switch between the 2
<freakabcd> note that this isn;t my scenario, i never use the crappy activities
<ali1234> nah, activities is so you can have one "system" that switches between desktop/tablet/mobile phone/tv mode
<BluesKaj> I just switch desktops
<ali1234> or between touch control/mouse control if you prefer
<ali1234> that's the idea anyway
<ali1234> i'm not sure how it is supposed to do that
<ali1234> cos i couldn't make any sense of it
<freakabcd> ali1234, not really. when you switch to a different activity, all your previous windows disappear.
<ali1234> yes
<freakabcd> but they are still around
<zonkers> ali1234, i agree with you
<ali1234> that's the idea
<ali1234> you don't want to see that huge spreadsheet on the "media player" activity that is supposed to be controlled with a remote contorl
<freakabcd> like i said. its to switch between different work modes "work", "procrastination/web_browsing", "pron", etc.
<ali1234> that is what multiple workspaces are no
<freakabcd> the only benefit you get is that within one activity all window switches, alt-tab expose etc. work only for the windows within that activity and you can switch to a different set of windows in another activity if you so desire
<ali1234> activities are basically to let you run plasma active on a tablet, and then switch it to a "full desktop" mode when you plug in a keyboard and mouse
<freakabcd> yeah. i said before. activities is a "multiple sets of multiple workspaces" thingy
<freakabcd> basically trying to beat multiple workspaces into evolving to the NextLevel(tm). it kinda makes sense. but it totally lame and useless for me (and many others i'm sure)
<zonkers> i guess i'm stuck with unity.
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> i don't like unity much... but it is the best of a bad bunch
<freakabcd> heh, least of all evils ;)
<freakabcd> guys, i tried out windows 8 dev preview
<zonkers> it's application finder is getting better (what ever that's called).  what I don't like it you close some apps and they go missing.  banshee is one of them
<freakabcd> i loved the colours in the taskmanager
<freakabcd> dunno have much impression on metro and the other shit
<freakabcd> why cannot linux use nice flat colours?
<zonkers> because we want all the compiz bs
<freakabcd> everything has to be gradient/shiny/3d/effect/etc.
<freakabcd> its gets insanely ridiculous
<ali1234> lol KDE everything is shiny gradients
<freakabcd> simple flast shading with some subtle shadows ot gradients is all thats needed
<ali1234> yes i totally agree
<zonkers> just to prove how much glitzier linux is than windows
<freakabcd> yeah, thats why i'm using a theme that has extremely less amount of the bling
<ali1234> i recommend QTCurve if you want a nice simple KDE style
<ali1234> unfortunately there isn't much you can do bout anything involving plasma, for reasons i pointed out before
<ali1234> you can only fix normal apps
<zonkers> tried the new mandriva.. it's horrible.  unity and 11.10 are much much much better
<freakabcd> java is anothe thig i absolutely hate. the ugly peice of shit.. :(
<IdleOne> Please mind the language and topic
<zonkers> yeah, same code fails tween versions
<freakabcd> for all the money sun had, for all the money ibm, rh, all the other guys leveraging java had. they couldn;t make a nicer new default theme for java than shitty metal
<freakabcd> apologies
<freakabcd> for the language
<ali1234> check it http://imagebin.org/176517
<zonkers> freakabcd: too funny
<zonkers> i wish unity would go back to the gnome 2 desktop widget on the taskbar.  that's my biggest gripe so far
<freakabcd> zonkers, the way i see it. they are going to end up wanting to make everyting widgety, etc. :(
<freakabcd> enter plasma and those mess again
<zonkers> i'm not enamoured with the global menu either but can get used to it.
<freakabcd> and i'm sure all these people driving to get rid of the simple menu are bolstered by the news that microsoft got rid of the Start menu because no one used it
<freakabcd> bah
<ali1234> no one used it because they made it into a huge mess that's even worse than the KDE one
<freakabcd> exactly. the one in gnome was forgivable. something like a visual /usr/bin for the "important" applications
<ali1234> gnome classic
<freakabcd> now its inside a nice launcher + search "app"
<freakabcd> bah
<freakabcd> and what was so bad about synaptic? not blingy enough to remove it from default install and show more of "software centre" and peddle it ?
<zonkers> first thing i did when i installed unbutu was to put synaptic back.. ridiculous
<zonkers> is there a cpu indicator like the one available in 11.04?
<ali1234> the problem with synaptic is precisely that it does what software centre does except without also showing paid apps
<freakabcd> zonkers, thats another thing i didn;t like about not having a panel on top. wheres my cpu/ram/network indicators ?
<jbicha> freakabcd: we can't have every cool app on the CD ;)
<freakabcd> no way to put anything on the "panel" upstairs
<freakabcd> jbicha, heh :) i'm just happy that its still available
<ali1234> jbicha: the problem being that there seems to be plenty of room for apps that aren't cool
<jbicha> ali1234: like what in particular?
<ali1234> gwibber
<ali1234> empathy
<ali1234> software center
<ali1234> ubuntu one
<zonkers> who uses empathy?
<ali1234> anything involving mono
<bjsnider> i do
<zonkers> or gwibber?
<bjsnider> cool people do
<freakabcd> ali1234, theres lobbyists for many applications and environmentsetc.  just like in politics
<ali1234> gwibber and empthy together still does less than what pidgin can do, and do better
<jbicha> gwibber's quite popular, empathy's not bad and there are architecture reasons why it's preferred
<freakabcd> and sometimes decisions are made on "how blingy can the app be?" or "is there a simpler app for doing this?", etc.
<jbicha> Software Center is far better than Synaptic for Ubuntu's target audience
<ali1234> i agree
<ali1234> however it is missing lots of functionality
<jbicha> freakabcd: simplicity is a valid reason to prefer an app, simple-scan is much better than xsane for Ubuntu for instance
<bjsnider> that's for sure
<bjsnider> xsane is nightmarish
<ali1234> also it has problems that are bad not only for the nerds, but for ubuntu's target audience
<ali1234> see for example this bug i am about to go and find
<freakabcd> true i agree in most cases. but sometimes i disagree. i.e. the principle must not be applied in a blanket fashion
<BluesKaj> still stick with synaptic ..It's a good repos reference
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/863745
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863745 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Searching for "flash" in the "applications for download" section of the dash gives confusing results." [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> I'm not saying synaptic is bad, I have it installed, but the UI could be better
<ali1234> ok that isn't really software centre, but the dumbing down of software centre doesn't make that bug any easier to deal with
<ali1234> basically if you are on 64 bit
<ali1234> and you try to install flash plugin using the supposedly "easy" ubuntu way
<ali1234> you have a 50% chance of it breaking
<ali1234> and there's no way, no matter how much knowledge you have, to work out whch is the correct choice, using only the ubuntu approved ways
<BluesKaj> muon broke on my setup and has permission problems even with sudoer no pwd and aiiases , it still buggy
<freakabcd> i believe einstein said "Make things as simple as possible, but not simpler."
<ali1234> so basically what you've done is make a UI that is equally hard for everyone
<ali1234> but not any easier for anyone
<The_Creator> How do I Alt-Tab through windows on only the active workspace on 11.10?
<zonkers> gnome should be ashamed of themselves for the disaster that is gnome 3.
<bjsnider> complain to the manufacturer
<ali1234> The_Creator: you can't. it's one of the features i want too
<freakabcd> zonkers, its not a very bad disaster. i think they are on par with the crappy release of kde 4.0 when it came out
<zonkers> freakabcd, i think it's worst than kde because they saw teh disaster of kde 4 and didn't heed it's warnings for their product
<bjsnider> zonkers, gnome has their own irc server if you want to go over there and flame them, but they've heard it all before
<zonkers> i'm done
<jbicha> good
<zonkers> at least unity has the effort to make it more usable
<bjsnider> i'm sure apple will hear all of this crap when they switch everything to ios
<jbicha> GNOME wants to be more usable too, it's just that apparently their definition varies from yours
<bjsnider> there are gnome-shell extensions to add menus and a bottom taskbar
<bjsnider> if learning the new way is out of the question
<zonkers> in the end the consumer wins and the de that pleases the most people will win
<Orionid> From reading the last couple of posts, is the general feeling in here that Unity is better than GNOME then?   Just curious where you all stand.  I prefer GNOME myself.
<thiebaude> i dont know but i have always used gnome sine 6.04
<thiebaude> since
<freakabcd> they weigh the same on my scale
<Orionid> I found the gnome to unity change to be a difficult one.  I'm not one to shy away from change.  As a matter of fact, I love change.  Still waiting for unity to capture my heart though.
<zonkers> orionid.  i prefer unity to gnome 3.  and i primarily use unity-2d
<Orionid> I probably just need to use it more.
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/lib*.so.*
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/*.so
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0
<jbicha> oops
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/lib*.so.*
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/*.so
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<jbicha> debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0
<jbicha> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<zonkers> orionid, i didn't like unity until the latest 11.10
 * jussi smacks jbicha's hand :P
<freakabcd> oh.. Precise Pangolin
<Orionid> Zonkers: I imagine you're using a pre-release?
<zonkers> orionid, yes, at work in vmware player 3.1.4 and at home on older (4 year old) dual core
<Orionid> Cool,  it's good to know that the next release has made an impact on you.  I look forward to it then!
<zonkers> i was negative for a long time on 11.10 but i'm liking unity and the whole ubuntu eco system much better now
<Orionid> Good to hear.  Oct 13th isn't too far away! ;)
<The_Creator> ali1234: Thanks for letting me know.
<tech2> Hi all, just upgraded to Oneiric and I have one package held back "update-notifier-common", apt-get -f install or dist-upgrade don't fix it, trying to install it causes it to report it will remove ubuntu-desktop, and trying to remove it says the same, any ideas?
<robin0800> tech2, wait
<BluesKaj> tech2, it's not real important as long as it's not blocking any updates/upgrades
<tech2> BluesKaj: it's a constant annoyance in the update manager and I don't understand _why_ it's listed. Perhaps if I could understand that part I'd be a little happier.
<tech2> is there a recommended method for working out why?
<BluesKaj> turnoff the notifications in update manager ...run you rupdates and upgrades in the terminal ...less intrusive and cumbersome
<tech2> BluesKaj: perhaps, yes, but I'd still like to know the reason for it being held back, other sources seemed to suggest things like dist-upgrade or manual installation would "fix" it, but nothing really explained why.
<i12> hello my people, I am having an issue starting the samba package in order to share files on a windows network
<BluesKaj> tech2, it's a beta release , get used to it ..it's no biggie , it'll be taken care of in due course
<robin0800> tech2, it probably has dependancies waiting for updated files that are not on the server yet
<tech2> BluesKaj: if that's the case, cool, thanks. 8 more days to go I guess ;)
<BluesKaj> tech2, yup :)
<i12> I was able to connect to the network from ubuntu to the server, but I can't seem to get things in line to connect  from the other computers to my printer/files
<i12> no luck yet...
<i12> I can deffinitely print, I just need to figure out how to share the printer with the workgroup
<robin0800> i12, have you set up sharing on the printer server settings
<Ian_Corne> 2011-10-05 22:02:02,268 WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx_updates/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx_updates driver
<Ian_Corne> anyone got fglrx to install yet?
<matyy> In oneiric, the option in the keyboard settings to force the user to take a break of x minutes after a period of y minutes is gone. I cannot find a replacement. Does anybody know an alternative?
<daavis> i guess x server or smth crashes constantly and I get an error.. but this time i did not get an error but my toolbar for all applications dissapeared anyway
<BluesKaj> just installed skype static , I get this : skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. libXss doesn't exist in the repos is it lib6ss?
<daavis> how to fix this?
<templet> just installed oneiric.  i need to add my home directory to automount on boot.  i guess i forgot to add that.  can anyone point me to a url ?
<BluesKaj> templet, did you create a separate /home partition?
<BluesKaj> templet, if so it should auto mount
<pangolin> BluesKaj: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/latest-skype-not-working-on-ubuntu-11-10/td-p/104494 worked for me
<pangolin> BluesKaj: you have to enter the package names by hand, copy/paste for some reason doesn't work.
<pangolin> I think because :i386 somehow confuses apt
<pangolin> and yeah you need multiarch installed
<BluesKaj> pangolin, nope, it couldn't locate
<BluesKaj> pangolin, I pasted the apps into synaptic searchbar and installed them that way
<i12> +robin0800 looks like it is, the printer does say "shared" on it
<i12> robin0800: but it doesn't seem to be sharing it with the right workgroup, since I cannot see it from the other machines
<BluesKaj> pangolin, ok , skype is up and running ..thanks for the tip :)
<pangolin> sure thing BluesKaj
<guntis> hey, smth really crashed.. i lost my icons and panel on the left. I am logged from guest user. The error message contained something about blueman.. How get back my real user. I guess it has smth to do with compiz settings.. ?
<zonkers> ok how do i add a new .xml for the background in unity. I can modify the background-1.xml but can't seem to add a new one
<guntis> i've never seen answers here..
<zonkers> unity needs a little bit more seasoning
<daavis> looks like
<drussell> zonkers: garlic?
<zonkers> daavis, i did see an article that says it can do it if i install 3rd party app.   may try that
<daavis> well, thing is.. i can't do anything through my real user. If i try fix problem with guest user it will work, zonkers  ?
<zonkers> how do you even do guest user. i dont' see that option
<daavis> on startup
<jeinor> Hi people! I have a question concerning the Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Alternate Install CD for amd64: have anyone successfully completed a installation with that CD? I'm having problems in the "Select and install software"-step.
<daavis> previous problem solved by marking "Unity plugin" in compiz settings through guest user
<daavis> but still missing toolbars
<Tophan> p/win 5
<jeinor> davis, who were you talking to?
<LLStarks> pangolin. a pangolin. no perfect penguin?
<pangolin> no such thing
<LLStarks> precise pangolin
<pangolin> there is no such thing as a perfect penguin
<LLStarks> prodigious penguin?
<pangolin> you can read why Mark chose the name
<pangolin> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<LLStarks> i read
<LLStarks> but precise may backfire. it's not going to work for web searching. if i search for "postfix oneiric" and "postfix precise", i'll probably get different results.
<szymon_g> hi
<bazhang> hi
<szymon_g> could anyone wise explain me, why in new ubuntu if i wanna change a font-size, i have to install 39 packages including gnome-shell (or maybe it's there a easier way than installing gnome-tweak-tool; the way that i do not know about)?
<coppro> szymon_g: hah what?
<szymon_g> ok, sorry, i'm a bit bitter today. could you tell me how can i easily change size and type of fonts in unity?
<jbicha> szymon_g: install gnome-tweak-tool
<szymon_g> jbicha, hm.. http://www.wklej.org/id/603750/
<szymon_g> so- 39 new programs, another 80+ mb for just changing the font? great...
<jbicha> LLStarks: so google for pangolin then
<jbicha> maybe that's part of why the names are unusual to make googling easier
<jbicha> szymon_g: you wanted easy
<LLStarks> the codename is VERY IMPORTANT for repoing
<jbicha> you could use gsettings directly from the command line without installing anything but it's a bit more complex :)
<LLStarks> pangolin is not the important part
<LLStarks> precise is
<jbicha> szymon_g: installing gnome-shell won't hurt you :)
<szymon_g> ok, tell me- why should i install *anything* to change something that basic as font?
<LLStarks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted... etc
<szymon_g> sorry, but even kde2 and gnome1 had it
<jbicha> szymon_g: why do you consider changing the font "basic"? there's a simple font size adjuster in System Settings>Universal Access
<szymon_g> ... because it is pretty basic? because (thanx to great X/gnome/whatever) functionality font's don't look as good as then, when changed manually?
<jbicha> szymon_g: very few people change the font, and for those that do, there's a tool for that
<jbicha> like I said, your choices are gsettings, dconf-editor, or gnome-tweak-tool, g-t-t is by far the easiest
<szymon_g> hm.. apt-cache search dconf-editor finds nothing
<jbicha> it's part of dconf-tools
<szymon_g> ah thanx, btw, i'm getting that error: http://www.wklej.org/id/603755/
<voidr> hello, does anyone know how to disable the touchpad?
<cccangel> Is it just me or does Ubuntu look more appealing as an OS after each upgrade?
<bjsnider> well, that's what they're trying to do
<bjsnider> so that would be an indication that they're succeeding
<WADS> When is the expected schedual release of 11.10's ?
<Pici> WADS: On the 13th
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-06
<WADS> Pici: being on limited bandwidth (425 MBs per rolling 24 hours..) I might as well wait
<cccangel> :) yeah the ubuntu team has been doing a great job.  i have been following ubuntu ever since 5.x and they made vast improvement over the last 6 years
<WADS> I wonder if the LTS versions is going to ditch FireFox 3 when it's no longer supported?
<WADS> is/are..
<terry> I have to use i915.modeset=0 to login. Otherwise I get a black screen in Oneiric
<terry> Are there any other grub modifications that I might try?
<terry> I cannot get 3d support with I915 intel in either gnome-shell or unity.  I have to edit grub with I915,nodeset=0 to login
<terry> Are there any work arounds?
<terry> @jbicha I bet Bruce Harrington would know
<robin0800> terry, I recon google might know
<Stanley00> terry: ah, try edit /etc/default/grub, add nodeset=0 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<terry> I am trying not to use modeset=0 to get 3d support.  I had 3d before Onieric
<terry> I am thinking a xorg intel update needs to be done for I915 to work in Oneiric?
<wxl> i'll be honest.. i'm coming here trying to get help with lubuntu but figure there are enough similaries.. so i've got a powerbook g4 ppc i'm trying to fit ocelot on via the alternate cd (there's something borked about ubiquity on the desktop that i can't fix) and all is fine and well.. until it goes to detect the cdrom. i can't even find it in the device tree. seen some suggestion of using modprobe ide-scsi but this module doesn't exist. any ideas?
<johnjohn101> i have beta with all the latest updates and was wondering how much more is going to be added to this in the next two weeks.  This system is sweet
<bazhang> well a week
<johnjohn101> yeah a week then on to 12.04.   any news about that release yet?
<bazhang> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<johnjohn101> what is a panolin?    i guess it's going to a LTS correct?
<bazhang> lts yes
<bazhang> similar to an anteater
<johnjohn101> i'd like to see more indicators for unity.  i guess they're coming as well?
<bazhang> certainly
<jbicha> bugeater
<jbicha> :)
<johnjohn101> good work on this.  i've noticed a ton of improvement in the last few weeks
<bazhang> heh
<johnjohn101> nasty looking booger
<robin0800> johnjohn101, there are loads of indicators have a look at ask ubuntu
<johnjohn101> you mean #ubuntu?
<bazhang> askubuntu.com
<johnjohn101> ok, i'll take a look
<johnjohn101> i see screen savers going away as well.  even in kde.  not sure why
<cccangel> ok i have a proposition. can we get the top panel to be transparent ALWAYS instead of when you click the ubuntu logo?
<cccangel> it would make consistency
<cccangel> any way i can post this to the dev team? :/
<pangolin> file a bug and in the description put WISH
<pangolin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pangolin> but it won't be changed for the upcoming release.
<cccangel> just a theme that does it would suffice
<cccangel> but itd be cool to have an official built in way to do it
<cccangel> :)
<freedom07> 1 week to go
<scar3crow> what is the command to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from the console?
<Lynoure> Seems that when I suspend my laptop with external monitor connected, neither internal nor external monitor wake up.
<popsch_> will there be a releasecandidate iso image for oneiric?
<Flynsarmy1> RC comes out in 3 days correct?
<Flynsarmy1> Ooh, RC today according to the release schedule :)
<Guest64478> how do i add a custom application to the unity menu?
<Lynoure> Sometimes in Kubuntu my mousepointer becomes this weird vertical bar.
<iceroot> anyone have problems with the message-indicator on lxde 11.10 like strange white-spaces in the systray. seems only to happen when also "ubuntu-desktop" is installed. but before creating a bug i want to see if i am the only one with that issue
<tasslehoff> if I go from 11.04 to 11.10 using apt now, I will practically get the release candidate?
<iceroot> tasslehoff: you will get the newest version from 11.10. if the rc is released now you will get it
<iceroot> tasslehoff: also you will get the final version when it is released using apt-get dist-upgrade on your current 11.10 installation
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Arghh, crashes during presentation! - FOO LINUX
<vega-> you are making presentation with unreleased version?
<jbicha> there is no release candidate
<jbicha> we are in the RC phase now, but there won't be a big RC release like the beta releases
<Ian_Corne> no iso?
<cebalrai> my syslog is full of: [ 1943.885946] init: ttyS1 main process (10509) terminated with status 1 [ 1943.885976] init: ttyS1 main process ended, respawning
<cebalrai> same thing for ttyS0
<cebalrai> I doubt it is related, but I'm also having trouble mount volumes from my nfs server... which is giving me: "nfsd: too many open  connections, consider increasing the number of threads."
<melvincv> How stable is Ubuntu 11.10 at this time?
<ikonia> not production stable
<melvincv> What does production stable mean?
<jo-erlend> why did I suddenly loose my flashplayer without being given a new one?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: during update from 11.04 to 11.10?
<jo-erlend> no, I just installed upgrades for 11.10.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: i had the same problem, in the apt-get logs i found that the package flashplugin-downloader cant resolv an address while downloading
<iceroot> jo-erlend: i already created a bug against this issue
<jo-erlend> iceroot, if I install it from their site, then how will that affect the one from the package manager?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: there is no flash from package-manager. there is only a script in the package-manager for downloading flash
<iceroot> jo-erlend: because its not allowed do deliver flash within a linux-distribution
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. But I mean, normally the package manager would handle this for me, right?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: correct
<jo-erlend> I mean future upgrades to flash. How is that affected if I install it manually?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: dont install it by hand
<jo-erlend> why?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: because of that reason
<iceroot> jo-erlend: always use the package-manager
<jo-erlend> no, I need to use flash. But it doesn't handle upgrades?
<jo-erlend> I don't understand why it was uninstalled without any new ones available. I reinstalled flashplugin-downloader and it installed the old version fine, it seems.. Doesn't work though.
<jo-erlend> iceroot, how do  I install it? Do I need to copy the .so-file, or what? Because I'm not really in the mood to reinstall Ubuntu right now, but I do need to use flash.
<jo-erlend> This was a really bad timing for such a bug... :(
<jo-erlend> I haven't done this in years. I think the last time I did it was in dapper or something.
<jo-erlend> ... and then there were no ubufox. I don't know how that works. Hmm. Perhaps a guest session will work?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Simply replacing /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflash.so with the new one from their site worked.
<MrZepeda> Yesterday my camera (built in iSight) was working flawlessly. After I ran some upgrades it doesn't work! Is this related to uvcvideo and the new kernel?
<MrZepeda> Also although the microphone works good locally, it doesn't work well with skype.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: just reinstall the package "flashplugin-downloader"
<MrZepeda> hmmm... ok
<jo-erlend> iceroot, no, that didn't seem to work.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: any errors?
<iceroot> jo-erlend: there should be a process which is downloading flash
<jo-erlend> iceroot, none. The .so file ended up in the right directory, but Firefox didn't use it.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: firefox needs a restart for that
<jo-erlend> I know.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: hm strange
<jo-erlend> another fellow mentioned the same. Probably a new version of Firefox that isn't compatible with the version of the flashplugin, or something?
<saulotoledo> Hello! How can I remove the error sound at gnome-terminal when I try complete commands with <TAB> key? It's annoying hear that sound any time I press <TAB>
<saulotoledo> And what package have flashplayer nonfree to ubuntu+1? I always receive "No candidate version" at install
<arand> saulotoledo: I think you mute alert volume in sound prefs, and it's called flashplugin-installer, iirc
<saulotoledo> arand: flashplugin installer only installs 32bit version, correct?
<arand> Not sure
<saulotoledo> arand: Worked for alert, thanks! Anyway now I think will not appear when I need too xD     But for now is much better!
<maxb> OK, what's happened to the "show unity when mousing into top corner" feature in oneiric?
<michal_s> hello there, sory for asking about updates, but I have limited internet access today. Some time ago (few days) I have built PC for flower shop with oneiric onboard (there is Sandy Bridge CPU in this PC, so I decided to use Beta 2 instead of stable 11.04). There was a problem in oneric with suspend/hibernation mode (power-manager settings was ignored). Screensaver issue (setting "Never" option causes
<michal_s> screensaver to start immediately) was related to the same bug. Was this bug patched in the last 3 days?
<saulotoledo> How can I edit file associations into Gnome3?
<Stanley00> michal_s: that bug is stills there, I'm afraid...
<scar3crow> I have no sound... help?
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: right click, open with... ?
<michal_s> Stanley00: thanx for info. Is there some kind of hack to go around this bug?
<Stanley00> michal_s: I dont know, it's out of my ability. ;)
<michal_s> Stanley00: ok, thanx once again
<Stanley00> michal_s: mp ;)
<Stanley00> *np* ;))
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: I want 2 things with this. In this window I have 7 wine, 3 banshee, 2 epiphany and tens of duplicates. I want remove this duplicates. The second whing is I have a lot of file associations I want change, doing one by one it's difficult...
<Ian_Corne> michal_s: my computer doesn't suspend/hibernate anymore
<Ian_Corne> i'll have a look when I'm home later today
<saulotoledo> doing a system restart, I backsoon
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: hmm, look likes more difficult than I think, I dont know how exactly, but you can try edit ~/.local/share/mime/* and ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Thanks! Going try!
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: that where association settings store...
<carli2> i get crashes when i close a tab in pidgin
<carli2> some error message "double free"
<tasslehoff> What's the "post-release updates" in Additional Drivers? Is that the one I should choose?
<michal_s> Ian_Corne: few minutes ago I had opportunity to look at launchpad, and looks like there was some update for this issue. But screensaver case is still there. I will check this out in 3 or 4h starting from now. :)
<michal_s> Ian_Corne: thanx for info
<binni> won't there be a Ubuntu 11.10 rc (release candidate) released later today?
<Stanley00> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<aoeui> I just tried doing an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on 11.10 beta and got this: http://pastebin.com/uJ6XPYGa
<Tixos> hey guys, any idea on time for RC1 ?
<FernandoMiguel> !schedule | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Tixos> yes, i was asking about 'time' FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> when its ready? :P
<FernandoMiguel> or join the testing team
<Tixos> no, 'time' :)
<FernandoMiguel> just get a daily and have fun
<Tixos> the 6th, is many different times in different countries :)
<Tixos> whats the server for dailys
<FernandoMiguel> !daily | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Tixos> ty
<FernandoMiguel> yw
<BluesKaj> I had to drink the pulseaudio koolade, for web audio to work :/
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, a ha
 * BluesKaj is NOT happy ...wonder why flash audio doesn't link to alsa on webcontent...it's supposed to do so...phonon is supposed to be bypassed from the research I've done.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, previous to yesterday PA didn't even see my default sound card , even tho it was set as Card 0 in alsa.conf
<bjsnider> everybody needs pulse
<BluesKaj> I had alsa working fine on my pc content ...webaudio content wasn't being linked ....if I could just figure out how to ...
<BluesKaj> PA adds distortion to the mix ...it's easy to detect
<vivid> is there any way around the mega conflicts with multi arch support?
<vivid> example, installing a <package>:i386 that is needed attempts to remove many amd64 packages, including <package>:amd64
<vivid> so, is this expected behavior? or is this a bug that needs to be worked out of multi arch support? honestly with it this way...its a great idea, but not working well
<bjsnider> vivid, the :i386 will conflict with its amd64 counterpart, so the latter will be removed, and based on dependencies, that could cause a lot of other amd64 packages to be removed in favour of their i386 counterparts
<vivid> so basically, what youre saying is multi arch is completely unusable really
<bjsnider> i don't see how that follows
<vivid> well, if i cant install packages that i need, then my result is to run a pure 32bit system
<vivid> effectively meaning multi arch doesnt provide the functionality its name suggests
<vivid> i dunno, just wondering.  seemed to have few problems with the ia32-libs methodology, maybe it will get better in the future
<bjsnider> no, it doesn't have to be a pure i386 system, only a part of it
<vivid> well, you understand that if...for example i have to separate applications
<vivid> both requiring the same library, but in different architectures
<vivid> the system is a serious mess at that point
<bjsnider> you have to pick one or the other
<bjsnider> pick one arch
<vivid> and obviously its going to be 64bit.  but thats not the point
<bjsnider> if you need the lib at i386 then everything that links to it has to be as well
<vivid> and i can provide that, but apt doesnt agree
<vivid> couldnt i just script PATH for specific programs?
<vivid> and point to the 32bit.....might as well make a chroot
<bjsnider> what do you mean apt doesn't agree?
<vivid> uh, it says no
<vivid> when i say yes
<bjsnider> the apt commands don't always look pretty for multiarch. you might need to tell it that it's ok to replace an installed package with the i386 version
<vivid> no, it just needs to do what i say, no replacing
<vivid> side by side
<vivid> if i replace the packages, then ill need to do it every time i run such programs
<vivid> considering the 64bit system requires them....
<bjsnider> what is the specific apt command you're running and the result?
<vivid> bleh, i should just take all of these libs and create my own ia32-libs package
<vivid> i need libglade2-0:i386
<bjsnider> and pastebin the result
<vivid> http://pastebin.com/5pfK41YE
<vivid> such a mess
<bjsnider> you have to keep going down that line and telling it to install the i386 versions of those packages
<vivid> evince bleh, purge carp
<vivid> it will remove my natives though and thats not an acceptable alternative
<bjsnider> so what?
<bjsnider> i don't think it's going to replace your whole base system
<vivid> practically
<vivid> look at the stuff it wants to replace
<bjsnider> yeah but have you already tried it?
<vivid> eventually it would be half the system
<vivid> im not going to
<vivid> i tried as much as im going to, just wanted to know if why when how this type of stuff will be resolved
<bjsnider> well, if you feel strongly about it as an issue, submit a bug
<vivid> yea, attached to debian testing
<bjsnider> maybe tell them to put that back in ia32-libs
<vivid> seems like multi arch is too new
<vivid> good idea though
<bjsnider> most of the time it doesn't require you to replace your whole system
<xgt001> hi there.. anyone using catalyst 11.9 experiencing random lightdm restart?
<hughissuper> I upgraded to Oneiric, and now my touchpad doesn't work.  I tried going in the terminal to enable it, but still no result.  Ho can I fix this?
<hughissuper> *how
<xgt001> hughissuper, i have been experiencing too ... no proper workaround
<xgt001> hughissuper, try this
<panpan-> how do I update to the RC?
<hughissuper> xgt001, lol try what
<xgt001> sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<hughissuper> oh sorry
<xgt001> then there uncheck disable the touchpad
<xgt001> if its already unchecked
<xgt001> select and then deselect it
<xgt001> it works for me
<xgt001> panpan-, if you upgraded the packages today u are in rc
<panpan-> im still on 11.04
<xgt001> panpan-,  sudo update-manager -d
<panpan-> thanks
<vivid> definitely an improvement in unity functionality :p
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> I am using 11.10 and updated kdepim today, from 4.7.1+git to 4.7.2. Since then I am being spammed with system/plasma notifications "<SERVERNAME>: No message received. The server-answer contained no data." (translated from german: "Keine Nachricht erhalten. Die Serverantwort enthielt keine Daten.".
<devurandom> Does anyone else experience the same issue and is the problem or the solution known?
<devurandom> The "plasma-netbook" process is at almost 100% CPU and the messages are annoyingly interrupting my work.
<hughissuper> xgt001 I installed it, where do i go?
<Ian_Corne> where can I say which is the preferred app for something?
<vivid> Ian_Corne, right click -> properties -> open with -> set as default
<Ian_Corne> browser for example ;-)
<Ian_Corne> for the hotkey
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinking gnome-tweak-tool
<vivid> system settings -> system info -> default applications
<rbasak> Hmm. In what way is default applications "Info"? Thanks vivid, I'd never been in there before!
<vivid> click the icon on the top right
<vivid> select system settings
<vivid> click system info
<templet> how do i install deadbeef in oneiric ?
<Ian_Corne> !info deadbeef
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in oneiric
<bjsnider> it will have to be updated in smirnoff's ppa
<AlecTaylor> Looking for an open-source db modelling tool with SQL (including OracleDB) code generation capabilities. Know of one?
<templet> i have seen oneiric deadbeef packages made of oneiric though the package maintainer is a different guide and i do not know how to add his ppa
<vivid> templet, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<nameofppa>
<vivid> or manually download the binary
<templet> https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp-oneiric/+build/2779396
<templet> i could do that
<th_> any guess if ati's 11.9 drivers will make it to the oneiric?
<th_> otherwise it's a sad day for ati owners, no gnome 3 for another 6 months
<emorris> hi, jockey doesn't seem to be suggesting the b43 driver for me in oneiric. Have other people seen this/is it expected?
<th_> wlan? if it works, then open driver is good enough already i guess =P
<emorris> th_, no, it doesn't work. I've always had to use the b43
<bjsnider> th_, the latest catalyst driver will always be in the x-updates ppa
<th_> oh, ic
<RobinJ> will the release candidate have a seperate folder on cdimage.ubuntu.com or is it just another daily build?
<th_> bjsnider: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates this? it has even older one than oneiric :/
<bjsnider> yes, right now
<bjsnider> but in the future it will be different
<RobinJ> yello? :p
<RobinJ> Will the release candidate have a seperate folder on cdimage.ubuntu.com or is it just another daily build?
<michal_s> iirc there is no Ubuntu RC
<rww> RobinJ: oneiric development milestones go in http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<fossala> Is an rc comming out today?
<rww> fossala: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule , yes
<RobinJ> k thanx
<fossala> thought so thanks
<Parsind> i had a dream
<user82> i sure hope it is..i need a operating system :P
<Parsind> at lea thes llss rols in hee
<Parsind> at lest theres les trolls in ere
<Parsind> got chang keeeeeeeeeeeboad btteris
<Parsind> damn wireless keyboards
<Parsind> i just got muted from ubuntu for trolling
<Parsind> like theres lots of trolls there must e friends of the sysops
<oCean> Parsind: you can discuss your mute in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<Parsind> just saying
<Parsind> if i go there will get banned instead of muted
<Parsind> thnks for the addvice
<Parsind> hum i guess theres not much happening here
<Parsind> is oniric progress stalled? or no one uses it
<devurandom> ("server-answer contained no data"): The issue seems to have solved itself for now.
<Parsind> will this new ubuntu run on android devices?
<vsync_> Anyone else had problems with grub after some upgrades?
<vsync_> I can get it to work by manually setting paths + booting in the rescue prompt, but when grub tries to fire it goes: error, no such device and then some sort of an ID
<MeanEYE> Hi there. Anyone know which package is a replacement for python-gnome2... To be more specific I need access to gnomevfs in oneiric.
<FernandoMiguel> let the ISO testing begin https://plus.google.com/u/1/116015965439782966698/posts/27TqVoxDg6S
<Azelphur> FernandoMiguel: pfft, I knock 80 cores out in my spare bedroom http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/May%202011/IMG_20110525_034107.jpg
<Arnold> Hello everyone. Will there be a downloadable Ubuntu 11.10 RC release today, or only the final release will be downloadable (outside daily's) ?
<jlhenry> Hello! What's the best place to look for 11.10 RC?
<panpan-> i keep getting errors about flashplugin-installer when i tried to do update-manager -d or after i restarted and do apt-get upgrade... i tried to remove and install but it gives errors with that too did i do something wrong?
<panpan-> do i even need flashplugin-installer?
<panpan-> anybody?
<panpan-> :((
<Azelphur> panpan-: do you even need flash?
<panpan-> i really don't care about it no
<Azelphur> then remove it?
<panpan-> ok, would those errors during the upgrade have messed anything else up though?
<Azelphur> no idea whatsoever, I'm not telepathic :p
<MeanEYE> panpan-: Can you be more specific what the error is?
<panpan-> MeanEYE it says nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin and dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--configure): sub process installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gsker> who and last do not show anything in oneirc with lightdm. Any reason why. Would I fix this in pam or in lightdm?
<panpan-> ubuntu software center just crashes too, i think something got messed up in the upgrade, is there an iso or something of the rc i can install directly?
<jbicha> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jbicha> but try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage if you already have an older Oneiric CD
<gsker> I just do a netboot install. Doesn't that get everything current?
<wqrgyuf> hi
<wqrgyuf> what's up with the RC?
<wqrgyuf> is it available for the public?
<Ian_Corne> No
<wqrgyuf> why not?
<Ian_Corne> The moon isn't in position yet
<wqrgyuf> they can see the moon in london, it is always cloudy
<wqrgyuf> u know all linux with 3.0 kernel don't work well with my wireless card
<wqrgyuf> it can connect but it disconnect all the time
<jbicha> wqrgyuf: release candidate isn't a milestone release like the Betas, the next release is the Final release in 1 week
<wqrgyuf> ok undestood
<wqrgyuf> but u know something about my problem?
<wqrgyuf> it happens with ubuntu and fedora
<wqrgyuf> exactly the same problem
<wqrgyuf> i suppose it's the kernel
<jbicha> this isn't where you report bugs, and I'm not really a hardware driver guy :)
<Database> Odd problem: On a liveCD of the Oneiric beta2, I can enable two-finger scrolling, but it doesn't work. The same option works fine on Arch with a bog standard install.
<wqrgyuf> well i really do not know if that's a bug
<Database> (this also happens on a install of any other Ubuntu, iirc.)
<wqrgyuf> btw it is new feature of the kernel, because before i had to install the drivers manually
<wqrgyuf> maybe intalling the drivers will fix it?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here having issues with random "Program closed" messages and whatnot?
<FunnyLookinHat> I've filed a few bugs - or tried to at least in a couple of cases - but wanted to make sure it wasn't just me...
<pdq> i upgraded 3 days ago and after updates till now have only had 2 things closing for me, polly and a cryptfolder indicator :P
<pdq> synaptic package manager and software centre as well for the 1st day or so
<user82> until when is rc ready. end of day in usa?
<wqrgyuf> is it public?
<wqrgyuf> someone told me is not
<jbicha> there is no RC, we're focusing on getting the final CDs ready
<user82> it is not public..omg
<Ian_Corne> jbicha: are there nightly buidls?
<Ian_Corne> builds*
<yofel> sure
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jbicha> user82: everything in Ubuntu is public, it's just not worth the effort to test and qualify a separate RC when what we really want is the final build
<user82> jbicha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<pdq> if i use the beta 2 and keep up with the updates is that kept upto date with the daily?
<jbicha> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<Ian_Corne> yes pdq
<jbicha> user82: look at the Notes column, there isn't a RC build, it's a RC development phase
<pdq> cool thanks, was just confirming :] working great here, i thought would be much more crashy
<user82> ah ok..right jbicha
<jbicha> sorry for the confusion, a few releases ago we did have a separate RC milestone
<Ian_Corne> but we didn't have beta2 then
 * maxb is REALLY REALLY missing Unity corner reveal
<toby> hows the release candidate coming along?
<Ian_Corne> maxb: oooh
<Ian_Corne> i thought my unity was just broken
<Ian_Corne> how does it reveal now?
<Ian_Corne> ah just go to the left
<Ian_Corne> that's acceptable :p
<maxb> No, not broken, just the Canonical Design Team telling us what to like, AGAIN
<maxb> I'm giving it a couple of days, then I think I'm going to send an email to ubuntu-devel pointing out the user turnoff that is "UI Design Fatigue"
<binni> does there exist or is anyone planing on creating a guide to install and configure gnome-shell for "best" experience in Ubuntu 11.10?
<binni> just installing gnome or gnome-shell and gnome-tweaks perhaps doesn't seam to give one a polished experience
<wqrgyuf> i prefer failbak than gnome-shell
<binni> wqrgyuf: going to try failbak/fallback , brb
<iceroot> with the newest kernel i have about 10 kernel-panics. cant find the infos in /var/log/syslog, just have a photo from my monitor. is there a place where to find the info about the last kernel-panic? or is a photo my only way to report it?
<Ian_Corne> iceroot: asus eee?
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: 901
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: seems like its a common issue?
<Ian_Corne> I have it too
<Ian_Corne> not on any other system
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: also have kernel panics on eeepc?
<Ian_Corne> just my asus eee
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: you have already a bug created?
<Ian_Corne> No :(
<Ian_Corne> didn't have time to go the depth of it
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: i will create a bug, maybe you can append to it?
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: just "i am also affected"
<Ian_Corne> Yes thank you
<binni> someone should make a Gubuntu/UbuntuShell variant of Ubuntu for a polished Ubuntu with Gnome-Shell as default..
<iceroot> ok but where to find the kernel-panic text?
<Ian_Corne> if you're lucky, it's logged somewhere
<Ian_Corne> depends on the panic
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: not in syslog
<Ian_Corne> Yeah i never got apport popping up either
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinking it crashes the system and it has no time/opportunity to log anything
<iceroot> hm "grep -ir panic /var/log/" doesnt bring anything up
<iceroot> i will create the bug and post it to you
<Ian_Corne> Ok thanks
<Ian_Corne> I'm going to bed asap
<Ian_Corne> sleepy as hell
<jbicha> binni: that's quite a bit of work, considering that gnome-shell is an easy install in Oneiric
<wqrgyuf> it's like gradma time to sleep
<Ian_Corne> 22:39
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: give me 5 minutes
<wqrgyuf> yeah bro
<Ian_Corne> up at 5:45 tomorow for work
<wqrgyuf> fuu
<wqrgyuf> nice work u have there
<Ian_Corne> I choose that
<Ian_Corne> I'm home at 16:00
<Ian_Corne> and have afternoon/evening free :)
<wqrgyuf> i am 14
<Ian_Corne> I'm 24 :D
<wqrgyuf> but they do not pay me xD
<Ian_Corne> ah
<wqrgyuf> i ment 14:00
<wqrgyuf> i pay them
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> what kind of businees?
<Ian_Corne> ERRF
<Ian_Corne> bussiness
<Ian_Corne> ?
<Ian_Corne> stupid word :D
<wqrgyuf> haha it is easy
<wqrgyuf> student
<binni> jbicha: maybe a comprehensive guide then to how to install and configure gnome shell for a polished experience on 11.10
<wqrgyuf> i am gonna buy the 12.04
<Ian_Corne> buy? :p
<maxb> urgh, oneiric has broken circular scrolling on my touchpad
<nhaines> Yay, artworks!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<wqrgyuf> it is not free anymore
<Ian_Corne> wtf is circular scrolling maxb ?
<jbicha> binni: I have a slightly outdated one on my blog
<Ian_Corne> you mean horizontal+vertical two finger scrolling?
<wqrgyuf> and some shirt or soemthing
<jbicha> binni: but it's unclear what you mean by polished, except for using Ambiance theme & Ubuntu's font, we do ship GNOME Shell just like upstream
<maxb> Ian_Corne: it's when you run your finger up the edge of the touchpad, and then carry on around the perimeter to scroll further
<wqrgyuf> mine don't even have right click
<wqrgyuf> i think i bought a notebook with very new components
<maxb> ah, it's simply that it's trashed the previous settings, and failed to incorporate gpointing-device-settings in the new settings thing
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eeepc 901" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> great, needed 20 seconds until someone from canocial confirmed it :)
<iceroot> hope the fix is also that fast :)
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: can you also post some infos if you have?
<Guest63540> good afternoon, Is there a RC today or was that dropped
<wqrgyuf> i week bro
<wqrgyuf> one=i
<mrdeb> are you ready for the new ubuntu
<mrdeb> ?
<crunchy> iceroot: Looks like I'm happy that asus eeep 1001 is not having this problem
<iceroot> crunchy: hi :)
<Guest63540> just curious main relese next week , i wasn't sure the RC was today
<wqrgyuf> i am ready, and my mum too
<mrdeb> is it out today
<mrdeb> ?
<wqrgyuf> it is not for public
<Guest63540> the 6th was a Release candaite date
<mrdeb> so daily build is ok now
<mrdeb> is that it
<wqrgyuf> yep i came here or the same reason
<wqrgyuf> i am trying fedora in the wait
<mrdeb> which one, fuduntu
<mrdeb> ?
<wqrgyuf> fedora 16
<wqrgyuf> but i have the same problem woth both betas
<wqrgyuf> fedora and ubuntu
<mrdeb> well use daily build its better
<mrdeb> how is the fedora 16
<wqrgyuf> good enough
<user82> is daily build from tommorrow then (theoretically) "release-ready" (in conculusion of what happened above)?
<jbicha> user82: it's better than beta, but it's not been fully tested yet
<gribouille> is the RC released?
<wqrgyuf> daily build
<user82> ok...well who really cares for a system that waits
<gribouille> is the RC released?
<wqrgyuf> daily build it's all i found
<wqrgyuf> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wqrgyuf> today at 8
<mrdeb> wq, is that he final one that will be out
<mrdeb> ?
<wqrgyuf> i do not think so
<wqrgyuf> RC is not that anyway
<wqrgyuf> it is just a maybe
<ThomasWaldmann> hi, is there some estimate for the 11.10 rc iso?
<mrdeb> you can get it now
<ThomasWaldmann> as i wanted to secure erase and reinstall my thinkpad x300 anyway, i thought i could give it a final test
<ThomasWaldmann> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ that still says beta2
<maxb> IIUC correctly from earlier mention in this channel, RC CD images are being skipped in favour of polishing the actual release
<maxb> Has anyone had any experience with playing DVDs in oneiric?
<maxb> totem seems to be using an awful lot of CPU
<ThomasWaldmann> ok, so best way is testing beta2? mrdeb?
<wqrgyuf> yep
<wqrgyuf> or daily built
<mrdeb> get daily build now
<ThomasWaldmann> ok
<mrdeb> good luck
<mrdeb> maxb, you should use vlc
<user82> mrdeb you think it is rc quality now?
<maxb> mrdeb: Perhaps I should, but the Ubuntu default media player ought to not suck CPU horridly too
<ThomasWaldmann> ehrm, i need rootfs on crypto, but i only see desktop cds. are they ok for that?
<maxb> :-)
<mrdeb> user i dont know but its close to release and it willbe better than beta
<mrdeb> only idfference that will change is package updates
<mrdeb> max i said before totem is not good and should not be in ubuntu, but vlc should
<ThomasWaldmann> yeah, i also have better results with vlc (or mplayer) than totem usually
<wqrgyuf> oneric ready
<maxb> Hrm, sorry, I reject your assertion that vlc is superior
<mrdeb> what
<maxb> Whilst it appears to be using less CPU, it's failing dismally at the basic task of playing a DVD whilst maintaining audio/video sync
<user82> well mrdeb i guess everything is frozen...i should install it who cares i will install 12.04 over it anyway soon
<user82> well cannot be thaaat rc i guess "oneiric-desktop-amd64.OVERSIZED"
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> try not thge 64 bit, sometimes thats a problem
<jbicha> amd64 is only barely oversized, it'll probably work fine
<ThomasWaldmann> any idea whether the availability of full disk crypto is different from earlier release cds? alternate cd required or is desktop also ok?
<dork> i would use vlc
<dork> if i could ff or rw with arrow keys
<dork> :P
<mrdeb> well only problme is vlc is qt so its a big download
<mrdeb> they should do vlc without qt
<maxb> I already have qt, that's not a problem
<maxb> Failing to maintain audio/video sync, however is a problem
<mrdeb> well the sync was always a problem in totem, no
<mrdeb> yes
<ThomasWaldmann> when using the 11.04 default video player on my machine, videos are rather like a dia show :| but with vlc it works.
<mrdeb> its bec the parts are separate
<mrdeb> but vlc is one
<maxb> Hm
<maxb> Well, good to see that Flash apparently works in oneiric
<maxb> still, pondering going back to natty
<MrZepeda> If I chose to use the old kernel (2.6) the gnome brightness applet works, if I use the new one (3.0) I can't adjust brightness. I'm using a MacBook Pro. Any ideas? Should I file a bug? If yes, where and how? thank you.
<blizzow> I have a new thinkpad t420s.  Everytime I stick a memory card in the reader I get some kind "error X whilst initialising SD card"  where X can be any of -5 -80 -110 -111.  I have seen a bunch posts in the forums regarding similar error messages.  They're all for old releases though.  Are SD cards b0rked in oneiric?
<mrdeb> wow
<mrdeb> gnome 3.2 is out
<mrdeb> is it in ubuntu 1110
<MrZepeda> Bluetooth, webcam, and the microphone stopped working. I've been trying everything I can think of to make them work (for days). Is it probable that they will work once the stable branch is released? Are this problems probably related to the new kernel? Is there a simple way (no re-install) to come back to natty?
<mrdeb> MrZepeda: it is probably not that easy to reinstall and 1110 is newer, so maybe you can work out the bugs.
<MrZepeda> ok. I would like to do that. but I've never done it before and I guess I need some guidance. Everything was working well before.
<mrdeb> yes, i understand. sometimes a new version works different from older one
<user82> are the staging drivers enabled in ubuntu(i guess so)
<MrZepeda> I mean I've worked out bugs, but looking at other peoples solutions. I've never really fixed them myself.
<mrdeb> whats that
<mrdeb> yes
<MrZepeda> I'm confused if this bugs are related to the new kernel or to ubuntu
<mrdeb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/one-hundred-paper-cuts-oneiric-cycle-has-started-get-involved/
<mrdeb> this tells you how to file bugs using apport application in help menu
<mrdeb> well i use the new kernel but not mac, so im not sure
<MrZepeda> for ex. the webcam was working when I first installed oniric, and then it stopped working. I was messing with it so much that now I don't know if I made it worse
<MrZepeda> oh ok
<mrdeb> webcam should work automatically as long as drive is good
<MrZepeda> hmm
<MrZepeda> good to know
<mrdeb> driver
<MrZepeda> because I read in wikipedia (kernel 3.0) that iSight should work out the box because its usb based. So I should probably fix the driver then?
<MrZepeda> has nothing to do with the kernel?
<MrZepeda> I'm gonna look into that
<mrdeb> well the kernel includes that driver probably
<mrdeb> so maybe the new one messed it u
<MrZepeda> aaahaa!
<MrZepeda> so I'm gonna try to remove it and see what happens
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> if you go to terminal
<mrdeb> and then type lsmod, it will tell you all loaded driver modules
<mrdeb> so you can tell which one
<MrZepeda> the other strange thing is that when the webcam was working (fresh install) and I looked at my sound properties I saw many nvidia kind of sound drivers. (And that is when the webcam worked) now I only see pulse audio.
<mrdeb> hmm so maybe you only need to select another option
<MrZepeda> hmmm...
<MrZepeda> I'm going to keep messing around with things
<MrZepeda> will try to remove the firmware from the camera
<MrZepeda> maybe its already built-in to the kernel
<MrZepeda> thanks for the paper cuts link its a nice idea
<mrdeb> ok
<user82> can i expect more performance on a low power netbook with btrfs? (unimportant data everythign saved online if it crashes or so)
<user82> not really..i guess?
<nhaines> user82: there might not be anyone here who knows.
<user82> yep..i better go with ext4 now
<nhaines> It's a start.  :)
<user82> who cares i might want to install it again anyway octover 14th...all my real working data is in the dropbox besides a few apps
<user82> minor installer bug deteced. i connected to my wifi before starting install progress and it asked me if it wants to connect to a wifi(incl the one it was connected) for updates and stuff..will anyone care about this?
<templet> can anyone know how to solve this problem ?  http://pastebin.com/3bGcgv9x
<nhaines> templet: you might want to ask in a debian channel.
<nhaines> The problem may be debian-unique.
<Drogos> Anyone know of a good guide to get 11.10 to work like 10.10 ? (Like to be able to right click panels, not have global menus and how to move the windows buttons back to the right side)?
<nhaines> Drogos: yes, you cannot right-click panels.  There's a package you can remove to disable global menus, and I'm not sure if window controls can be moved to the right side.
<nhaines> You may not want to use Unity or GNOME Shell if you prefer to customize your desktop shell.  I'm going to track down the global menu package name for you.
<Drogos> yes, I am using the gnome shell.
<Drogos> Gnome 3 has no support for right click? At all?
<Drogos> (On panels)
<jbicha> Drogos: hold down the Alt key
<templet> the problem i was having #debian does not support
<rww> templet: Are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<templet> ubuntu oneiric
<nhaines> Drogos: you'll need to ask in a GNOME channel for that.  Likewise with global menus, since I was not aware GNOME Shell supported those.
<pythonsnake> Hi
<rww> templet: why is your hostname "debian"?
<pythonsnake> How to burn oneiric in usb?
<nhaines> rww: maybe because he is using Debian.
<templet> oddly enough i thought that pastein was for ubuntu
<Drogos> hmm… Running in virtual box (on ubuntu 10.10), so when I hold down alt key, I move the virtualbox around…
<nhaines> pythonsnake: this is not "burning", but if you are using Ubuntu then you can run Startup Disk Creator.
<pythonsnake> On windows
<rww> templet: excuse me?
<nhaines> Drogos: use right Alt key.
<nhaines> Drogos: Left Alt always moves a window.  That's an X Windows function.  :)
<Drogos> Still nothing, but I will try gnome channel, thanks :)
<pythonsnake> I need to get that work real fast...
<rww> templet: also, why are you asking us questions about a pastebin from *February*
<templet> here is my ubuntu pastebin  http://pastebin.com/PykeziVq
<nhaines> pythonsnake: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<templet> i thought it was my identical problem
<nhaines> In step 2 you can choose that you want to create a USB stick and choose Windows, and then click "Show me how" for instructions and links, with screenshots.
<rww> templet: when asking for help, do not use other peoples' pastebins, make your own in future, or we get problems like that. Thanks :)
<pythonsnake> nhaines: there's no 11.10 in the list
<nhaines> pythonsnake: that is because 11.10 is not released yet.
<nhaines> pythonsnake: I didn't say to do anything at step 1.  I said to skip to step 2.
<pythonsnake> nhaines: so?
<nhaines> pythonsnake: so you cannot choose to download 11.10 because it does not exist.
<pythonsnake> so how can I install oeniric?
<templet> where can i change the default unity icon ?
<nhaines> pythonsnake: we'd better start at the beginning.  But first, do you understand that oneiric is not complete and may not work at all on your system and may break everything?
<nhaines> templet: you can't.
<pythonsnake> yes.....
<nhaines> pythonsnake: Okay.  The first thing you need is the Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop CD ISO image.  Do you have that yet?
<pythonsnake> sure...
<nhaines> Okay, in that case, all of the steps listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download should work for you.
<MrZepeda> are you already running ubuntu?
<nhaines> Do not choose Ubuntu 11.10 (it doesn't exist).  Choose Ubuntu 11.04 and select your oneiric ISO anyway.
<pythonsnake> That's what I wanted to know
<pythonsnake> thanks
<nhaines> pythonsnake: you're welcome.  Thanks for stepping back a step with me.
<pythonsnake> I can't select the iso...
<pythonsnake> got it
<pythonsnake> changed xubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso to xubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<nhaines> aha!
<pythonsnake> ...windows can't format linux fs
<nhaines> That is correct.  Windows can only format FAT12, FAT32, NTFS, and exFAT.
<pythonsnake> What now
<nhaines> Depending on how fast you need it, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/ might be a better ISO source, as it will have all of the updates since beta 2.
<nhaines> what do you mean, what now?
<pythonsnake> I have a Linux file system USB
<pythonsnake> I can't format it with Windows
<nhaines> You can format it, but you'll lose all of the data on it.
<pythonsnake> Yes
<pythonsnake> How to do so
<nhaines> Go to Start, then right-click on Computer or My Computer, then choose Manage.
<pythonsnake> got it
<nhaines> Select the Disk Management tool and you'll be able to format the partition.  Please take care to choose the correct one!
<nhaines> FAT32 or NTFS should work with a bootable USB stick.
<pythonsnake> Ok
 * pythonsnake formats C:/
<nhaines> haha  :)
<pythonsnake> It shows only a 184mb partition
<jbicha> pythonsnake: I did that once in Vista, it's an interesting way to  break Windows
<pythonsnake> jbicha: actually, it's OEM and I don't have recovery disc, so I can't do that yet :(
<nhaines> pythonsnake: it may actually be easier (seriously) to burn a CD, boot from that, and use the Live CD to create the USB.
<jbicha> pythonsnake: it was an accident & I don't recommend repeating it
<pythonsnake> dont have cd
<Servercrash> hi,  i got this intel 855  chipset, how do i set resolution higher than 1024x768
<nhaines> Do you have another USB drive?  Or another computer handy?
<Servercrash> i could not find xorg.conf
<pythonsnake> no
<Servercrash> neither does the display manger detects 855 card
<nhaines> Servercrash: there is no xorg.conf by default, because everything is automatically detected (for the last three years or so).  But you can create one and it will override any automatic settings.
<pythonsnake> please help :(
<Servercrash> nhaines, thx, any idea about how to add intel 855 as display card
<Servercrash> the display app fails to detect the display card
<Servercrash> and hence has setup some generic card shows single 1024x768 display
<nhaines> pythonsnake: You're trying to install a prerelease OS with a USB stick that isn't properly detected by Windows and you have no way to reinstall Windows if it fails, is that correct?  :(
<pythonsnake> yes
<jbicha> pythonsnake: without Ubuntu and without a CD, you can try unetbootin but that's not an official install method
<nhaines> Servercrash: the display app is only showing what the Linux kernel and X detects.
<Servercrash> well system info shows right display card
<nhaines> pythonsnake: I strongly recommend that you don't continue until you have some way to recover if the Ubuntu install should fail.
<pythonsnake> :(
<pythonsnake> I won't give up
<jbicha> pythonsnake: and you should probably make a backup of your data first
<nhaines> pythonsnake: and if the USB stick really isn't being detected correctly (instead of Windows being confused), it might be damaged.
<Servercrash> nhaines: but unforutnately no further go from there for some reason X doesnt detect the same
<pythonsnake> Ha!
<pythonsnake> !!
<nhaines> You'll probably need to write zeros to the USB stick to remove the partition table.  Then you can intialize and format the stick.
<pythonsnake> Found my 1gb sd!
<nhaines> Servercrash: I haven't done a manual xorg.conf file in ages... I wouldn't know which driver to install.
<nhaines> pythonsnake: careful, some computers can't boot from SD.  But it's worth a try!  :)
<pythonsnake> :(
<pythonsnake> Filled
<pythonsnake> nhaines: are you sure choosing 11.04 is the way to go ?
<Servercrash> nhaines, thx anyway, i guess Xorg - configure cannot be run while using X
<nhaines> pythonsnake: there shouldn't be a difference from Ubuntu 11.04 to oneiric.
<nhaines> Servercrash: that's right!  :)
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> nhaines: Do you thinnk Ubuntu is compatible with G62 A455SX ?
<nhaines> pythonsnake: I don't know, specifically.  But if you can get that USB stick written and it boots, then you will know for sure.  :)
<nhaines> pythonsnake: if you can wait a week until the release, you can probably have a CD mailed to you.
<pythonsnake> mailed ?!
<Guest42905> evening, Was there a RC scheduled today?
<nhaines> Guest42905: it was certainly scheduled!  Technically there are still 16 minutes left in "today".
<pythonsnake> nhaines: what do you mean o.O
<Guest42905> TY!
<pythonsnake> Gonna install Xubuntu
<pythonsnake> BRB
<nhaines> Guest42905: it usually doesn't take so long so we're in suspense as well.  :)
<nhaines> pythonsnake: I mean I would be happy to mail you a CD if you don't have any and you can't get a USB stick or SD card to work.
<Guest42905> hehe been running the betas and was gonna load up RC tonight
<nhaines> Guest42905: if you simply do all the updates, you'll pretty much be running the RC.
<nhaines> If that's any consolation.  :)  Otherwise, you can get the latest live CD from cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<nhaines> Today's image should be virtually identical to the RC.
<Servercrash> successfully running ubuntu 11.10 on pentium M 1.6ghz / 1GB/hdd 80gb/vram 32mb :)
<Guest42905> yeah, putting new RC on new HD
<nhaines> Servercrash: yikes  :)
<nhaines> Guest42905: in that case, it's safe to use the latest daily image.
<Guest42905> kk
<Guest42905> TY vm again
<nhaines> If you run out of time waiting for RC anyway.  :)
<nhaines> My pleasure.  Good luck and have fun!
<Servercrash> nhaines, unity didnt work on 11.04 but on 11.10 everything working as of now i guess :)
<Guest42905> <<<<loves buntu
<nhaines> Servercrash: yes, there's lots of that.  :)
<nhaines> Guest42905: it's only getting better!  Soon we'll just be waiting impatiently for the "precise pangolin" release!  (still ubuntu+2, hehe)
<Servercrash> nhaines, just need to figure out how the get the display configured for resolution heigher than 1024x768 :D
<Servercrash> just one hack was required, adding acpi=off in kernel boot command list
<nhaines> Servercrash: hmm, well, it could be a start.  :)  What I usually did was try to add a monitor section that listed the extra resolutions.  That usually worked.
<thenickperson> I set Ubuntu's mouse cursor theme to dark, but the main (arrow) cursor is still white, while all others are black. How can I fix this?
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-07
<pythonsnake> nhaines, really ? o.O
<pythonsnake> ****!
<pythonsnake> ****! ***!
<pythonsnake> Can't be :(
<pythonsnake> SD is also ext4
<nhaines> pythonsnake: ouch!
<nhaines> pythonsnake: well, do you have a friend who can burn the ISO for you?
<pythonsnake> hmm
<pythonsnake> Better to buy a cd
<pythonsnake> nhaines, is it possible to boot from internet HDD ?
<nhaines> pythonsnake: sometimes, but I have never tried it.
<pythonsnake> Good night
<pythonsnake> will continue tomorrow
<nhaines> pythonsnake: good night, and good luck!
<emorris> Hey, I think something weird happened with updates. Today I did a clean install from Beta 2 iso, then did an upgrade. But the directories like ~/Documents ~/Music etc have now gone, and I was also downloading a torrent, which finished, but disappeared. Could this be to do with some update, or some other weird thing going on? My home is encrypted so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
<ali1234> i'm still getting random compiz crashes :(
<ali1234> only now apport doesn't detect it
<ali1234> like it exited normally
<lucas-arg> is there any extension for unity or gnome-shell to use a screensaver?
<jbicha> lucas-arg: try xscreensaver
<lucas-arg> jbicha, let me see
<anadon> What would  have to do to change all the load bars to nyancat?
<MTecknology> I thught there was a daily build for the server iso... no?
<MTecknology> i see only alternate
<rww> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> I don't think we do anything that's not on there (apart from derivatives)
<rww> oh, I'm a liar. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<SetiAmon> 11.10 is coming out on the 13th right?
<pangolin> SetiAmon: That is what they say so far
<MTecknology> rww: doh- thanks!
<rww> So I guess no release canadiate today :3
<Asad2005> currently i have 11.04 installed 64bit because i have more than 4 GB Ram. What would be best way to go to 11.10 ? Should i go for fresh install or upgrade ? If fresh install i would prefer the 32bit but will the new kernel support more than 4 GB ram automatically ?
<bjsnider> the pae kernel would be selected automatically in that event, if you clean installed
<Asad2005> So fresh install would be best ? but can i use same home folder to have all my personnel settings ?
<MTecknology> pae has been arounnd for a long time
<MTecknology> Asad2005: pae is only for >3GB RAM && <64 bit
<bjsnider> Asad2005, did you mount /home on a different partition?
<MTecknology> clean install is usually best .. i almost always to the upgrade, though
<MTecknology> the dev guys do too good of a jab of making it seamless
<Asad2005> I use to do it that way but this time since i have an SSD drive i kept it in same partition but i have it backed up
<MTecknology> aside from a reboot, i can upgrade a server without anyone ever noticing......... not so true for rhel........ ... (<rage>)
<bjsnider> Asad2005, well, if it's backed up you don't have much to worry about
<MTecknology> i did a basic package update and an rhel system destroyed itself... turns out the devs knew and just never bothered to fix it
<Asad2005> Is there away to directly upgrade and at the same time go to 32bit from 64bit ?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> Xbit -> Ybit == clean install
<micahg> not yet
<MTecknology> micahg: it's planned to be possible!?!?
<micahg> MTecknology: the beauty of multiarch
<MTecknology>  O_O
<MTecknology> micahg: gosh dang ubuntu sure is swell!!!!
<MTecknology> rhel still requires a clean install for a release upgrade
<micahg> MTecknology: we're not there yet, and I have no idea when
<MTecknology> micahg: just consideration of it blows my mind... so that's why the package break stuff a while back
<MTecknology> the burbon might help the mind blowing, but i'm impressed :)
<MTecknology> ... you ever want to beat the crap out of yourself for choosing a 20+ char WPA key that you can't copy/paste?
<MTecknology> micahg: also awesome... my wifi card detected like magic
<Asad2005> I have installed airplay plugin in totem and tired several times, unfortunately only once or twice it worked for me and could not find a way out may be i needed to restart a service. Could this be related to i am on 64bit?
<alteregoa> hello dudes and stuff
<MTecknology> 32 character WPA key...... i may have gone overkill.......
<alteregoa> someone tried prelink with ubulu?
<alteregoa> i tried prelink and had some wierd errors
<alteregoa> the prelink is incompatible with oneric?
<micahg> MTecknology: http://xkcd.com/936/
<alteregoa> i use a btrfs mirror root
<MTecknology> micahg: you ever see GRC Passwords? I just used the whole string
<MTecknology> I think I lost my router login credentials...
<SetiAmon> is there a better full disk encryption choice then lvx?
<SetiAmon> luks
<jan77> hi
<jan77> how can I tell oneiric that my printer has duplex?
<alteregoa> talk to it
<alteregoa> using what?
<wxl> hey folks having an issue on the ppc version
<wxl> live cd loads up fine
<wxl> wallpaper loads
<wxl> and then just as the desktop is to appear, it like overlays the wallpaper
<wxl> main desktop is white
<wxl> panel at top looks approrpriate
<wxl> left panel lacks icons
<wxl> wt?
<vsync_> jan77 cups?
<jan77> standard ubuntu - so I guess: yes
<jan77> good point!
<MTecknology> so.... 'Installation step failed' This happened right after partitioning. Just moving into installing the base system.
<madurax86> hello, im getting random freezes and dont have anything on logs, sysrq doesnt work when frozen..what can i do?
<MTecknology> Any troubleshooting tips?
<MTecknology> WARNING **: Configuring 'bootstrap-base' failed with error code '
<MTecknology> error code 1 **
<jan77> vsync_: I configured my printer via cups directly - thanks!
<bazhang> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.3.183.10ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<maxb> There used to be a GUI tool to configure policykit policy in ubuntu
<maxb> Where has that gone, in oneiric?
<maxb> oh what?! Upstream killed it?!
<calaveraFN> Still no RC?
<dino__> by this time, we should have had a RC
<dino__> I am not sure why we don't have one either
<bazhang> no dl'able one, no
<bazhang> just update and you will be RC
<dino__> so, we don't usually have a dl'able RC?
<dino__> alright then. just do apt-get update && upgrade
<bazhang> doubt it will differ from the final, if at all
<bazhang> yeppers
<dino__> but oneiric is quite buggy for me. nautilus crashes more often than not
<bazhang> file a bug then
<dino__> filed one already
<dino__> well, anything interesting to share?
<tasslehoff> my system fails installing the Additional ATI drivers. jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/krmjV34i
<dino__> ATI drivers for wireless drivers or graphic drivers?
<bazhang> graphics
<dino__> lucky my comp's graphics are supported.
<dino__> by something called intel iron lake mobile.
<tasslehoff> dino__: graphics drivers
<dino__> yeah i got that
<tasslehoff> read only your line, answered and read on. sorry :)
<tasslehoff> soon awake now
<tasslehoff> how can alt-tab behaviour be configured to switch only between the windows on the current workspace?
<th_> i remember seeing option like that in compizcontrol panel
<th_> under unity plugin
<tasslehoff> th_: thanks. one can set a bias to prefer the current viewport, but that's all I can find
<th_> tasslehoff: yeah that one, doesn't it do that?
<th_> i always just use ctrl-w
<th_> :)
<tasslehoff> th_: I still get all the windows
<th_> hm, try logout/login
<tasslehoff> ctrl-w being a shortcut you have set?
<th_> ctrl-w is default shortcut for showing 'expose'
<th_> better than alt-tab :p
<calaveraFN> Oneiric is still very buggy. No unity 3D, no cheese, no bluetooth, no flash. Filed bugs for everything, but I doubt all of then can be fixed in less than a week. :(
<th_> unity and flash work just fine for me in oneiric :o
<vega-> weird, i have alt-fX set to "switch to desktop X", then when i press alt-f2 it switches to desktop 2 but also brings up the "run command" dialog
<tasslehoff> th_: ah, it's <super> that's the default here at least
<th_> aaah yes sorry super-w
<th_> it's really handy when you get used to it
<th_> actually you can bind it to any screen corner from compizconfig too
<tasslehoff> th_: yep. I've been on osx too long and have forgotten my compiz-fu. thanks :)
<th_> os x *shivers*
 * th_ has to use OS X daily at work, rage
<th_> fury of steve jobs has prevented me from installing ubuntu on this macbook pro :P
<th_> doesn't boot from usb stick, "super"drive can't read cdrw's
<th_> one day i will buy some cd-r's and hope they work with this crappy drive
<tasslehoff> th_: Ubuntu worked really well on my MBP, but after I got an SSD I haven't dared installing it, since I will have to patch the kernel.
<th_> i used ubuntu on my old macbook pro but been too lazy to install it on this unibody one
<th_> as this crap can't boot from usb :P
<th_> unless it's OS X on a stick..
<tasslehoff> hm. when I try to setup dual monitor it complains about the virtual size being to small, and doesn't offer to fix it for me like in 11.04
<tasslehoff> just throws an error message at me
<farciarz84> I got such error: err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<farciarz84> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<farciarz84> but when glxinfo | grep 'direct'
<farciarz84> direct rendering: Yes
<farciarz84> what's the problem then?
<murlidhar> can anyone give me the link for the lastest cd image iso ?
<jbicha> !daily
<murlidhar> for oneiric ofcourse
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<murlidhar> ah
<murlidhar> thanks
<murlidhar> bye all :)
<murlidhar> thanks for the link jbicha
<murlidhar> take cares
<farciarz84> at wine channel they said I have no 32-bit opengl dirvers installed but I have i32 multiarch. How to check this?
<farciarz84> after apt-get dist-upgrade I got this problem: trace:wgl:wglGetProcAddress func: 'wglGetIntegerv'
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GL version             : 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.11).
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GL renderer            : Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Desktop .
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GLX version            : 1.4.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Server GLX version     : 1.4.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Server GLX vendor:     : SGI.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Client GLX version     : 1.4.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Client GLX vendor:     : Mesa Project and SGI.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering enabled: False
<farciarz84> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<farciarz84> please help
<farciarz84> ia32-libs fault, it's installing a mesa /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 that is higher priority to ldconfig than the proprietary driver ones in /usr/lib32/foo/libGL.so.1
<freedom07> is there a release party channel yet?
<rww> freedom07: it's not currently open
<freedom07> ok thanks
<th_> 13th is the final release?
<th_> worrying amount of critical bugs left..
<th_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/856138 even this still exists, window decorations just don't work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856138 in compiz (Ubuntu) "window decoration fails to respond" [Undecided,New]
<jk-> possibly stupid question: how do I set the global font size?
<th_> not at all stupid question, you can't change fonts by default
<th_> :-)
<rww> th_: yay time-based releases, where we release with RC bugs because the calendar says so!
<th_> there is global font change size dialog in accessibility options though, but that's it
<th_> which reminds me of a bug that probably won't get fixed for oneiric either
<farciarz84> th_: oneiric bugs are scary....
<th_> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/c0c5a35e21f264e5eb717cb182b9f83d <- this
<farciarz84> I can't imagine it go to mainstream
<pdq> can install gnome tweak tool if want a gui to change fon sizes, icons, themes etc.
<malte`> aren't we a bit late on the RC release? :P
<th_> dash breaks if you change font size: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/c0c5a35e21f264e5eb717cb182b9f83d
<jk-> looks like i have a couple of settings in gconf
<th_> pdq: i don't even have words how retarded that is :/
<th_> gnome3 is such a fail :/
<kire> Why is ask.com the only search engine in firefox after an upgrade to 11.10?
<pdq> for an easy to use gui for doing things that should be part of gnome settings? that's retarded :P
<farciarz84> th_: I tolerate gnome3 but the critical bug preventing normal system usage are scary.
<kire> and more importantly: how can I get google back?
<farciarz84> bugs*
<th_> pdq: having to install "tweak tools" to change fonts IS retarded. and having sane configuration options would save the world from million questions: "how do i change fonts?!"
<th_> shame i can't install 10.04 on my computer, because parted segfaults right at when it reads my hd (can't partition, installer won't proceed due the segfault), and first version where this is fixed is 11.04... =P
<th_> and no hope of getting these critical fixes backported to old versions as usual..
<farciarz84> th_: I would stay with 10.04 definately but have sandybridge machine wich is not supported. If I knew that I'd stay with AMD.
<farciarz84> ubutnu doesn't like intel anymore
<th_> debian will probably get this parted segfault fix to install images in 2014 or something.. =P
<farciarz84> maybe I'll switch to linux mint. We'll see
<th_> that's same cake rolled with new graphics, not worth it
<farciarz84> th_: doesn't have gnome3 and unity.
<farciarz84> but this is not a problem really, problem is with GPU hangs all the time, basic drivers and it support.
<th_> i've mostly migrated to windows7 due all these bugs and gnome3, the future looks grim for linux desktop. insanity :/
<farciarz84> th_: have you tried kde?
<th_> yes
<farciarz84> and?
<th_> kde has always been a mess. and still is
<pdq> it is retarded i agree yep. but that tool is an easy to use workaround for someone who wants to change those things easily w/ a gui
<th_> well, it's not total disaster, but kde + ati drivers = bug galore
<th_> every time i (try to) tab out of warsow for example, ati drivers give complete freeze, need to hard reset
<th_> (only with kde)
<th_> also changing to any tty and coming back to X -> screen just showing rainbow colors, hard reset again..
<farciarz84> th_: I think users need first of all working evironment and then 'nice' evironment
<th_> i wish that i'd experiment at least one crash-free day with linux. but that's just wild dreams.
<th_> =P
<th_> software quality in general is abysmal, and this "wanna report a bug which we don't really care for anyway"- dialog is starting to piss me off :P
<th_> all of them just get closed as 'incomplete' every time, asking for more info/stacktrace/whatever, how users are expected to get these things? stuff just randomly crashes. annoying.
<farciarz84> th_: maybe a solution is to have 2 dedicated GPU for linux with open, really working drivers and full support. Or just one. Then everyone knows 'if you want ubuntu with all of its Appearance" buy let's say ATI. And all core programmers will focus on ati and build one the hell working driver.
<th_> not to sound overly critical anyway - ubuntu still has a place in my heart :)
<th_> also hiding that launcherbar by default in unity is worst thing ever
<farciarz84> :)
<th_> i could code a nice clean config utility for system prefernces to tune that, without compizconfig ui bizarness but why bother when it wouldn't get included anyway.
<farciarz84> th_: you should buy OS X :P
<th_> i have os x in my face right now
<th_> and i hate it with passion :)
<farciarz84> oh so I see ubuntu is a annoying tool but best ever:)
<th_> windows7 is the least annoying and buggy of all os'es tbh :)
<farciarz84> th_: but the comfort of using it is horrible
<th_> farciarz84: not really
<th_> ui is fast, never lags, and it's just nice to use
<pdq> very stable here, other than the dash appearing below windows bug nothing i use broke from upgrade other than cryptfolder indicator, haven't had any serious crashes. or the error dialog come up anymore since last few days updates. the default install does suck though and launcher not useable :P awn+dockbarx and hide the launcher :)
<th_> both of those launchers have some serious problems
<th_> tried them both
<th_> i don't mean looking ugly but plain bugs :)
<th_> worst one with awn iirc was that if you launch opengl software/game in smaller resoluion than your desktop, awn gets stuck to that resolution after you quit the game
<th_> only way to move it back to bottom is to kill it
<th_> unacceptable
<pdq> the new nautilus is pretty boring and no options. was used to nautilus-elementary
<pdq> and nautilus-actions not compatible that i know of
<farciarz84> th_: I prefer much more gnome 2.x then windows UI eperience
<pdq> i dont game on linux :P
<farciarz84> ex*...
<kire> seriously, since upgrade to ubuntu oneiric, the default search engine in firefox is ask.com and I can't even add google, what the heck is wrong? (would surprise me if it'd be an addon, I was fully updated before upgrade and didn't have the problem then)
<and471> Hi, I accidentally made my account a non-administrator account and I can't set it back (because I don't have permissions)
<and471> how can I set it back to an Administrator account?
<FernandoMiguel> And4... he left
<francis_> I used to be able to stream web radio with firefox in 11.04 but can't do same since upgrade
<francis_> I need help now I have installed all plugins including xine-plugins and the restricted extras
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> how can i change the font of the title bar? i tried to use gnome-tweak-tool, but it didn't change it. here is a screenshot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/screenshotat20111007124.png/ the font on left is ok, the font on bar isn't
<pdq> i had to logout and log back in before it worked correctly and show the changes immediately
<szymon_g> brb
<joris> Is there a way to move the dash to my primary screen and not to the one on the left?
<joris> It seems that Unity isn't following the Nvidia settings anymore
<joris> It was working in natty but not in oneiric anymore. Could be a bug, but anyone else had this issue and found a workaround?
<bphillips> I am having issues getting compiz running inside an Ubuntu 11.10 (beta 2) vmware guest (running on top of Win7).  When I try compiz --replace at the shell, it errors out and starts metacity.  Here is the error output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703930/
<bphillips> any suggestions?
<bbigras__> Will there be a release candidate or should I use the beta 2?
<Ian_Corne> there will not be a release
<Ian_Corne> candidate iso
<bphillips> any ideas on the compiz issue I pasted?
<bbigras__> Ian_Corne: Thanks!
<drussell> bphillips: I've only seen that once in the last few weeks
<drussell> bphillips: and the way I recovered from it was by rebooting, everything was fine after that
<drussell> bphillips: ahh re-reading your earlier comment I can see the problem
<drussell> bphillips: vmware guests don't have the 3d support required for unity
<drussell> bphillips: try using unity-2d
<bphillips> drussell: am I using unity-2d by default if compiz fails?
<myk_robinson> any of you able to access the scaling feature in Vinagre Remote Desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<drussell> bphillips: what does "dpkg -l unity-2d" say?
<bphillips> drussell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703944/
<drussell> bphillips: ok, so when you start the guest, what happens when you select unity-2d instead of unity before you login?
<ironhali1> why, doing apt-get update, most sources have 'ign' in front of em? is it 'ignore'? I dont get pretty much any updates besides chrome, which source has no 'ign' :>
<bphillips> drussell: looks like that's what I'm running...  Very disappointing that vmware's 3d acceleration isn't sufficient :-(
<bphillips> thanks for the help
<drussell> bphillips: np
<drussell> bphillips: afaik only virtualbox has sufficient 3d accel
<matyy> hey is it normal, that desktopcouch-service is constantly crashing? I don't really know how to report it since I have no idea what is causing it
<joris> Ok I found out that it is intended behaviour to move the Unity dash to the left screen...
<joris> There seems to be no easy workaround...
<pelmen> Guys, need help. Installed 11.10 and Gnome3-shell, but on autologin LightDM shows "Unable to start ubuntu session" How do i change session to gnome3 ?
<pangolin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<pelmen> 11.10 does not have gdm
<pangolin> gnome-shell use lightDM ?
<pangolin> uses*
<Pici> lightdm is the default dm in a fresh Oneiric install.
<pangolin> Pici: right but if you install gnome-shell doesn't it install gdm also?
<pelmen> nope
<Pici> dunno
<pangolin> or is gnome3 using lightdm also?
<pelmen> lighdm or gdm is just a session manager. you can be using XDM with Gnome-shell
<pelmen> back to my question
<pelmen> :)
<pelmen> how do i change default session in lightdm
<brendand> pelmen - did you choose Gnome shell from the Cog in the top right corner of the password box in lightdm?
<fossala> Can anyone else unlock the lock-screen screen?
<fossala> or is it a bug?
<tomodachi> fossala: with gnome-screensaver i believe you can do it from the terminal as well..
<fossala> Yeah, standard ubuntu with unity 2d
<fossala> when it locks I cannot unlock it.
<fossala> It only happens when I have 2 keyboard layouts.
<fossala> It seems that you cannot type passwords or lock the screen with "CTRL+ALT+L" in the "secondary" layout.
<fossala> I have swapped the layouts so dvorak was secondary and qwerty was primary and it was still only the primary one that could lock or unlock the screen.
<mintlars> anyone know the status of RC release?
<charlie-tca> There will not be one
<charlie-tca> We will have a final release in one week
<M1> If I download the latest oneiric daily build, is it the same thing as downloading Beta2 and updates?
<charlie-tca> M1: yes
<cwillu_at_work> how does one disable password-on-resume in this new age?
<cwillu_at_work> (given that I auto-login, keeping literally nothing of value on this laptop)
<user82> where can i find a list of changes(bugs etc) since yesterday. somewhere in launchpad i guess?
<cwillu_at_work> user82, apt can give you the changelogs for a given package
<user82> hmh..ok. i wanted to know if major changes were made to yesterdays daily build for example..so for given packages does not really help here
<cwillu_at_work> you mean the livecd images?
<user82> yes
<cwillu_at_work> I don't know for a fact, but I expect they're just the sum of the packages
<user82> you may remeber the big rumor about RC yesterday..so i wanted to check if the daily build got any changes from yesterday to today
<cwillu_at_work> aside from the actual details of the boot
<M1> I'm downloading just the beta2
<M1> going to install that one, and then download the updates
<M1> they say it's basically the same thing
<user82> think i need to re-install it anyway, gnome 3 shell broke unity...
<user82> and the reboot un-broke it..
<cwillu_at_work> ah, good; if I chmod -x gnome-screensaver, I can force suspend's locking to my will without doing anything silly like recompiling
<gribouille> where is the RC?
<pangolin> no rc
<gribouille> pangolin, what?
<genii-around> pangolin: You must stutter or something.
<pangolin> there is no rc, you can use the daily
<gribouille> pangolin, when will it be released?
<pangolin> it won't, the schedule was not updated but there is no rc
<gribouille> pangolin, when will oneiric be released?
<pangolin> on the 13th
<gribouille> pangolin, why isn't there any rc?
<pangolin> There was an email iirc but I can't it right now.
<pangolin> find it*
<scotty^> Any kernel DRM folks here?  Could you please take a look at Launchpad bug #864814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864814 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "After suspending, the screen is striped!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864814
<scotty^> It's in Oneiric
<charlie-tca> gribouille: mostly because the release team felt that week spent testing an RC the week before testing the Final candidates would be better spent fixing bugs
<pangolin> charlie-tca: that is a good reason
<physically_fit> is the left panel working fine? i updated today and it doesn't appear if i move my cursor to the left. i have to minimize my apps to see it
<ActionParsnip> physically_fit: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<physically_fit> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> all better?
<physically_fit> ActionParsnip, yep! :-) you are awesome
<ActionParsnip> cowabunga!
<sgerbino> anyone have issues with youtube on oneiric after an update a few days ago? Flash works on other sites, but bugs out on youtube itself :O
<ActionParsnip> sgerbino: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<Dougie187> Does anyone in here use papi with 11.10?
<Dougie187> when I run it's ./configure script I get the following error...
<Dougie187> checking for dlopen and dlerror symbols in base system... not found
<sgerbino> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/k6FFDkbm
<ActionParsnip> sgerbino: if you can give the output, we can advise...
<jtaylor> Dougie187: it probably needs fixing for multiarch
<jtaylor> its not packageD?
<Dougie187> I tried just adding the paths to my ld_library_path
<Dougie187> no, it's only available from source.
<Ian_Corne> ok though one
<Ian_Corne> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx
<jtaylor> you could try LDFLAGS="-Lpath" ./configure
<jtaylor> maybe its also an as-needed issue
<jtaylor> then you need to fix the configure
<Dougie187> ok, I'll give the LDFLAGS a shot.
<bjsnider> sgerbino, check .xsession-errors for possible error msgs
<Dougie187> LDFLAGS didn't work, at least when I did this...
<Dougie187> ./configure LDFLAGS="-L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -L/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu"
<Auxilium> Anyone here?
<cwillu_at_work> no
 * cwillu_at_work glares
 * FernandoMiguel pins cwillu_at_work to the celling ball
<jtaylor> probably as-needed then
<sgerbino> bjsnider: found some errors: http://pastebin.com/NyTqh3vV -- symbol lookup error
 * cwillu_at_work shakes rumours of btrfsck at FernandoMiguel 
<jtaylor> Dougie187: any information in config.log?
 * FernandoMiguel looks at the corner and laughs
<cwillu_at_work> (oracle is going to be using btrfs by default in their distro apparently)
<Dougie187> jtaylor: something weird... I copied the code that configure uses to test it, and compiled it with -ldl and it worked fine.
<Auxilium> What du you think about 11.10 so far? I was wondering if it is worth installing... Great anticipations...
<jtaylor> dooglus: its an as needed problem
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, the mailing list is kinda amusing though, there an actual conspiracy theory thread going on that oracle is planning to keep fsck private to somehow make btrfs proprietary
<jtaylor> sry Dougie187
<cwillu_at_work> it's rather hilarious :p
<Dougie187> np
<FernandoMiguel> yay for oracle
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, yay for ubuntuforums users on dev mailing lists
<Dougie187> jtaylor: so, how would you recommend fixing it in the configure?
<jtaylor> Dougie187: fix is simple repklace LDFLAGS with LIBS where its testing for dl
<Dougie187> ok
<jtaylor> please report that upstream
<FernandoMiguel> LMAO
<tasslehoff> !nightly
<tasslehoff> !nightlies
<cwillu_at_work> /msg ubottu nightlies for hunting :p
<pangolin> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pangolin> We sleep at night :)
<tasslehoff> pangolin: ah, I should've known :)
<gizero> Hi guys. Is the RC expected today?
<cwillu_at_work> pangolin, what a silly thing to do
<Dougie187> jtaylor: just to make sure I understand. You mean replace ${LDFLAGS} where it's checking for -ldl with ${LIBS}, right?
<pangolin> gizero: no.
<bjsnider> cwillu_at_work, are you bloody killing me?
<jtaylor> Dougie187: yes
<Dougie187> or, should I do LDFLAGS=${LIBS}?
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, hmm?
<jtaylor> no both
<bjsnider> about btrfsck
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, what specifically?
<cwillu_at_work> the conspiracy theory?
<bjsnider> yeah
<cwillu_at_work> """This smells more like post hoc justification of being territorial over a pet project than it does actual reasons for keeping the source a state secret of oracle.  Unless their is no intention of releasing the source, and Oracle intends to keep it a closed source product for their own linux distributions alone."""
<bjsnider> that's totally absurd
<tasslehoff> what are the amd64+mac images?
<cwillu_at_work> apparently "desperate users will ignore any and all warnings, and make things worse in the process" is unimaginable to some
<cwillu_at_work> I'm mildly amused that the vocal parties have no visible contributions to _any_ open source projects under their emails that I could find :p
<bjsnider> i thinkt hey haven't come up with a fsck because they don't know how it fails yet
<cwillu_at_work> I mean, even I've managed to post a couple shell scripts and a ill-conceived patch to how btrfs reports info to the df-relevant syscalls :p
<cwillu_at_work> well, we've got a few good examples of how it fails to be honest
<cwillu_at_work> but yeah, it's still very early
<tasslehoff> gah, it says so right there on the page. doh.
<bjsnider> once they know how it breaks they can design something to fix it
<Dougie187> jtaylor: hmm.. I still can't get it to work for some reason
<jtaylor> did you modify configure or configure.in?
<Dougie187> configure
<jtaylor> try doing it in configure.in and run autoconf
<Dougie187> Ok, that seemed to work.
<Dougie187> Oh, I got it to work in the configure too
<Dougie187> I was changing the wrong thing. lol
<Dougie187> I was changing it from LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -ldl" to LDFLAGS="${LIBS} -ldl" instead of LIBS="${LDFLAGS} -ldl"
<jtaylor> no both to LIBS
<Ian_Corne> lol
<jtaylor> althoug it won't matter in that case if you only change the first
<Dougie187> so, change it to LIBS="${LIBS} -ldl"?
<jtaylor> yes
<Dougie187> oh ok.
<Dougie187> yeah, both of them work fine
<jtaylor> please file a bug upstream so they fix it
<jtaylor> its a common error
<Dougie187> ok will do.
<Dougie187> thanks for your help.
<Dougie187> On another note. Is there a way to keep 11.10 from blanking the screen when a laptop lid is closed?
<jtaylor> Dougie187:  here some example text you could copy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639284
<ubottu> Debian bug 639284 in tkpng "tkpng: ftbs with ld --as-needed" [Wishlist,Open]
<Dougie187> jtaylor: should I report it specific to papi? or a general issue with the linker, as you mention in that bug report?
<jtaylor> its a bug in their code
<Dougie187> Ok
<jtaylor> its relying that the linker has a certain behavior it never guaranteed
<jtaylor> and this behavior is no disabled in many distributions
<Dougie187> Thanks again for your help.
<Dougie187> Now, onto my second issue. How can you make 11.10 not blank the screen when a laptop lid is closed.
<jbicha> Dougie187: did you try System Settings>Power ?
<Dougie187> yeah, I set it to do nothing when the lid is closed.
<Dougie187> but it still blanks the screen
<templet> where can i find oneiric themes that include different icons ?
<jbicha> templet: the only other GTK3 theme I know in the repos is Adwaita (install gnome-themes-standard)
<bjsnider> templet, if you just want to switch icon themes, there are lots of them packaged under *-icon-theme if you do a search
<charlie-tca> Greybird is also GTK3 now.
<frybye> Hi I have the 11.10 amd 64x desktop daily and dont seem to be able to find a "safe graphics" option when booting - any tips please?
<frybye> F4 brings up an option of normal start of start using a cd with drivers.. but...?
<frybye> e e e options - normal start OR start with cd drivers....
<skaet> hiya,  for those interested in the release candidate images,  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ has the images we're using to dry run the release now.   On Sunday night we'll be building the candidates, so any testing people are able to do on the ISO tracker between now and Sunday would be very welcome.
<pangolin> thank you for the info skaet :)
<skaet> thanks!
 * skaet will lurk here now until her flight to the release sprint if there are any questions ...  ;)
<murlidhar> how to enable roll up feature for window manager ?
<murlidhar> on mouse scrolling
<murlidhar> mouse wheel*
<robin0800> murlidhar, install gnome-tweak-tool
<murlidhar> ah ok will do so . thanks robin0800
<murlidhar> robin0800: there is no option there for mouse wheel scrolling :|
<nagappan> I pasted the following in #ubuntu-testing
<nagappan> anybody noticing this ? I upgrade yesterday my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, my X is not coming up and so the networking as well, currently I changed the /etc/network/interfaces to have eth0 entry and updating the package
<nagappan> I think, my packages weren't upgraded properly due to ruby package conflict
<nagappan> <nagappan> I had ruby 1.8 and 1.9.1
<nagappan> <nagappan> now after removing it, more packages are being upgraded
<nagappan> <nagappan> it keeps waiting for my network to come up
<nagappan> <nagappan> waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<nagappan> nagappan> my Ubuntu 11.10 is completely unusable :-( I need my X :-D
<nagappan> <nagappan> I have NVidia driver installed
<nagappan> <nagappan> it pops up with the NVidia logo
<nagappan> <nagappan> and everything blank after that
<nagappan> * nagappan checking Xorg.0.log
<nagappan> <nagappan> my Xorg.0.log looks okay, http://pastebin.com/06NxYvZm
<murlidhar> nagappan: please use a pastebin service
<nagappan> <nagappan> If I remove my xorg.conf, I get nv module not found
<nagappan> <nagappan> I copied xorg.conf from previous installation
<nagappan> <nagappan> as the upgrade doesn't have any such file
<Pici> ...
<nagappan> <nagappan> when I login through console, I always get 'System restart required', even though I rebooted the system more than 5 times now !
<nagappan> <nagappan> unable to connect system bus: Failed to connect to socket...
<nagappan> murlidhar, yes I do
<rww> !paste | nagappan
<ubottu> nagappan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nagappan> murlidhar, but not for chatting
<rww> also,
<rww> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> "all on ONE line"
<cwillu_at_work> murlidhar, it's worth noting that the scroll wheel is actually just two more mouse buttons that are clicked automatically
<cwillu_at_work> nagappan, you weren't chatting though, you were quoting yourself :p
<cwillu_at_work> also, ardubdub
<murlidhar> nagappan: you can also pastebin the chat and upload the link. there are ofcourse options to delete the pastebin automatically after certain time or after certain number of views if you are concerned about the privacy.
<nagappan> cwillu_at_work, okay, sorry everyone
<nagappan> can someone help on the issue ?
<jlhenry> So apparently, there will be a Release Candidate http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/07/ubuntu-11-10-development-update-8/
<murlidhar> nagappan: its tough to read what you have quoted in a channel . .. maybe a pastebin-ning it might help us follow your quotes easier.
<nagappan> murlidhar, issue is, after I upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04, my X is gone
<nagappan> murlidhar, also networking
<murlidhar> cwillu_at_work: yes certainly is two more mouse buttons . just that i am used to mouse scrolling for rolling the windows up and down. :)
<nagappan> murlidhar, I have manipulated the /etc/network/interfaces to bring X temporarily
<murlidhar> nagappan: ah but i was not talking about myself but for everybody else to read it easily :)
<nagappan> just incase this is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/06NxYvZm
<cwillu_at_work> murlidhar, I just mean that if you use a lower level interface (gconf-editor (dconf-*?) might be sufficient), you might be able to make gnome do something it doesn't want to
<nagappan> murlidhar, hmmm
<robin0800> jlhenry, no, no time release is next thursday
<murlidhar> cwillu_at_work: hmm yes /apps/metacity/general ... shade something ...
<murlidhar> toggle shade...
<templet> how do i use gnome shell on unity and if i do so will it rid me of the launchbar on the right ?
<templet> oneiric rather
<templet> left
<murlidhar> templet: you cannot use  gnome shell on unity...
<murlidhar> both are shells .
<murlidhar> correct me please anyone if i am wrong.
<cwillu_at_work> you can run it instead, yes.  Note however that gnome-shell also has a large'ish side-panel
<Dougie187> templet: it's probably better to just get use to the panel, as there's not likely to be any gnome classic anymore.
<robin0800> cwillu_at_work, , yes but unity launcher can be made smaller and can auto hide
 * cwillu_at_work points robin0800 at the scrollback for context
<murlidhar> templet: do you mean you want to use unity but without the launcher in the left?
<templet> murlidhar, i simply had a hope for further customization because the default icons make me ill.
<murlidhar> templet: default icons in unity ?
<Dougie187> the default launcher icons?
<templet> oneiric
<murlidhar> templet: you can always change the icon theme i guess
<Dougie187> yes, in the launcher panel? or on a desktop?
<cwillu_at_work> templet, or change the relevant .desktop files
<robin0800> cwillu_at_work, , as far as I know the gnome favourites bar is not configurable is it?
<templet> i heard that was impossible and i'd hope for gnome2 icons
<cwillu_at_work> robin0800, probably more configurable than ours
<murlidhar> he probably means he wants to change the icon theme
<Dougie187> very confusing. lol
<murlidhar> : )
<murlidhar> :D
<cwillu_at_work> also
<charlie-tca> jlhenry: okay, let me know when you find it, because next week, I will be testing the final image candidates
 * cwillu_at_work stabs Dougie187 for killing his hope that this whole "gnome3" will go away
<Dougie187> I said it's not likely... that doesn't mean it wont... :P
<Dougie187> careful choice of words...
<cwillu_at_work> not careful enough
<murlidhar> templet: if you just interested in changing the default icon theme in gnome shell or unity .. there is a tool called gnome-tweak-tool that can help you.
<jlhenry> charlie-tca, I am looking for it as you do :)
<charlie-tca> Actually, no, I am not looking for it.
<templet> murlidhar, then you my savior
<templet> thank you
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> you are welcome
<charlie-tca> It would have had to be last week, to be a valid RC, giving this week to fix things and next week for final
<charlie-tca> jlhenry: I believe the writer choose his words badly
<templet> there will be more system wide themes for oneiric in the future perhaps ?
<templet> customization of the desktop has always been a linux desire
<cwillu_at_work> templet, you must be new to gnome :p
<cwillu_at_work> although in fairness, it's more like the customization gets properly generalized to a nice format, but nobody ever gets around to making an editor for the files
<templet> gnome is the only thing i'm not new at gnome3 and unity are new to and i loved unity except it would not place packages where i could access them after install i'd have to kill xserver or do alt-f2.  i'm willing to step back if that bug is fixed.  its very versatile
<robin0800> templet, you can always bookmark /usr/share/applications
<cwillu_at_work> eww?
<ubuntu_user> will mariadb be included in the final release?
<rww> ubuntu_user: it's not currently in oneiric and it's way past freezes, so no.
<ubuntu_user> darn. ok thanks anyways
<ubuntu_user> i had read it was going to be in the server edition
<jlhenry> charlie-tca, next week, you could try this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<linuxtech> I thought the 11.10 RC was supposed to be available yesterday and I just checked http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/ and it's not there.  Where can I find the desktop RC?
<Dougie187> supposedly it comes out on sunday
<charlie-tca> Just grab the daily image, it is up to date
<linuxtech> OK Thanks!
<charlie-tca> There will not be an RC this cycle
<sgerbino> anyone else having problems with Flash on 11.10? I can't see youtube videos or Pandora for some reason -- but other Flash sites work
<Dougie187> I haven't tried flash on 11.10
<Dougie187> I actually just installed it a minute ago
<Dougie187> is it flash 11?
<Dougie187> or just 10?
<sgerbino> it worked for a while, until a few updates ago
<pdq> there was just a development update blog saying release candidate would be soon http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/07/ubuntu-11-10-development-update-8/
<sgerbino> its 10.3
<sgerbino> i thought they stopped RC in favor of beta2s until to final release
<charlie-tca> pdq: you will have a final release before that release candidate gets outy
<pdq> i just echoing what i seen hehe. i couldn't wait and upgraded to beta 2 four days ago:P
<Dougie187> sgerbino: mine says it's 11.0 r1
<Dougie187> but pandora didn't load for me either.
<bjsnider> sgerbino, your .xsession-errors had a bunch of nspluginwrapper messages in it
<sgerbino> hrmmmmmmmm :|
<Dougie187> flash works fine on pottermore for me though
<sgerbino> ugh now i have GPG error when sudo apt-get update
<sgerbino> maybe im mistaken on my flash version, i used dpkg -l | grep 'flash' and got version 10.3 maybe that's just the debian package version of the flash installer
<bjsnider> the debian version is numbered based on the plugin version
<bjsnider> here's a newsflash: nspluginwrapper doesn't work very well
<sgerbino> thats what i figured, so i guess i have flash 10.. :O
<jtaylor> I actually never had a problem with it in the last 3 years
<jtaylor> except when I screwed it up myself
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, is the 7machines ppa valid agian, because an update removed it and flash, and replaced it with the ndiswrapper version
<bjsnider> i don't know
<bjsnider> now that adobe has marked flash 11 amd64 as stable, there's no reason not to package it
<bjsnider> and i have a version of the scripts that does that
<Dougie187> bjsnider: does the adobe-flashplugin package use nspluginwrapper? mine doesn't seem like it does, and I got flash 11 r1 from that.
<bjsnider> yeah, i didn't see that release
<bjsnider> i'll check that out
<bjsnider> why hasn't he updated?
<bjsnider> he's still on 10.xx
<sgerbino> i dunno, i just installed that package now
<sgerbino> it didn't upgrade from what i had though
<Dougie187> sgerbino: what did you install previously? or how did you install it?
<sgerbino> it was the packages I got with maverick meerkat 'flashplugin-installer' and 'flashplugin-downloader'
<sgerbino> i probably got them with meerkat and upgraded until oneiric now
<Dougie187> I would remove those.
<Dougie187> and install the new oneiric packages.
<Dougie187> you want to install the adobe-flashplugin package.
<sgerbino> yeah thats what im trying now
<sgerbino> first fixing this GPG error :| then purging those old flash ones and downloading adobe-flashplugin package
<Dougie187> heh
<sgerbino> early adoption ftw baby
<sgerbino> omg it worksssssssss /cheer
<sgerbino> I R HAVE TEH YOUTUBES!
<beatpanic> all: I am trying to install evolution, but: http://pastebin.com/Guu8ZwH9 the 'evolution' package seems older than the dependencies
<beatpanic> there will be an update of the package?
<beatpanic> thanks
<HrevilO> hi there!
<HrevilO> is there any known bug/issue with iceauthority at the actual state of ubuntu 11.10 in combination with gnome 3.2?
<HrevilO> to be a bit more specific:
<HrevilO> I've upgraded from 11.04 with gnome3-ppa to 11.10 beta. my normal user works without problems. but:
<HrevilO> if I create a new user, i can't log in with that one. the message is " could not update ICEauthority file /home/$(USER)/.ICEauthority"
<HrevilO> actually the file doesn't even exist and if i copy the file from the working user and set the rights corresponding to the new one, it doesn't help at all.
<HrevilO> any idea how to fix this? :)
<bjsnider> adobe is now giving permission to package the plugin itself, and not just a downloader, in addition to releasing a stable amd64 version
<toman> hello there, can sm1 help me with ubuntu 11.10, please? I need to change the movement key to be the win key and i can not find where to change that ... :(
<wqrgyuf> but they do not have adobe air anymore for linux
<jbicha> HrevilO: you're using encrypted /home ?
<HrevilO> jbicha: no, not for the new user
<itaylor57> so I unistnalled the flash plugin installer and now flash does not work
<HrevilO> the other one got some encrypted directories but not the complete home
<toman> wqrgyuf, what do u need adobe air for ?
<wqrgyuf> something like twitter deck maybe
<wqrgyuf> they have nice apps there
<bjsnider> itaylor57, now install adobe-flashplugin
<jbicha> HrevilO: I don't use encrypted home directories but I know there are some bugs with it & the upgrade to lightdm, I don't know the details though
<toman> couse i use old version for ICQ
<toman> and it works fine
<toman> 2.6
<toman> u can find it in the adobe website
<itaylor57> did that
<wqrgyuf> good enough i guess
<HrevilO> jbicha: i've seen some things like that through out my google search... but i haven't yet found someone who misses the .ICEauthority at all...
<toman> anyone have any idea how to change the "movement" key to the "win key" ?
<HrevilO> it's not even there if the new user logs in at the shell. is this normal?
<sgerbino> itaylor57: I just had that problem, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-downloader  && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin -- did the trick for me :O
<sgerbino> itaylor57: also restart firefox to test if you aren't
<toman> can anyone tell me where to find the old "system > preferences > windows" menu in 11.10 ?
<sgerbino> toman: is it in the top right gear -> System settings... ?
<toman> no :D
<toman> that's why im asking :D
<toman> sgerbino, i have "keyboard layout" and "keyboard" but no "windows"
<jbicha> toman: I've been using GNOME 3 for so long; what did Window preferences do?
<toman> and i need to stop moving the windows with the alt key, because it is a shortcut for blender ... i cant work this way :(
<toman> jbicha, i need to make the alt key stop moving windows
<jbicha> some extra preferences are available with gnome-tweak-tool
<tarvid> 11.04 Host 11.10 Guest How would I install Guest additions?
<jbicha> the Alt and click to drag shortcut is pretty universal
<toman> i am talking about moving windows. To rotate the view in blender3d i use alt+left click
<toman> and it just moves the window
<toman> so i cant navigate :D
<jbicha> tarvid: try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils in the virtual machine
<guntbert> toman: I have it there like sgerbino said
<itaylor57> sgerbino, well it didn't workfor me
<itaylor57> no flashnow
<guntbert> jbicha: 11.10 might be not supported yet by the GA
<jbicha> guntbert: works for me
<GirlyGirl> Wonder how smooth the upgrade will go
<guntbert> jbicha: but that wouldn't be the current vbox version, would it?
<bjsnider> itaylor57, ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<tarvid> jbicha, thanks, in progress
<itaylor57> sgerbino, its working now,had to logout and back in
<HrevilO> is it time for me to fill a bug report or what's the next step if google doesn't help?
<HrevilO> i'm just wondering, cause it looks like no one else is having the exact same problem :(
<toman> guntbert,  am i blind or what ? :D http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9895/screenshotat20111007232.png
<sgerbino> itaylor57: sweet good news :]
<itaylor57> sgerbino, thanks
<sgerbino> np
<cypha> will upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 screw up my openbox?
<cypha> which I have set as my window manager
<pdq> toman, system settings, keyboard layout, options, alt/win behaviour ?
<Dougie187> How do you add a new workspace in unity?
<genii-around> !info openbox natty
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.11.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<toman> pdq, tested it .. no option for removing the "windows movement"
<genii-around> !info openbox oneiric
<guntbert> toman: ah, you were looking for a special setting, I overlooked that and just stated the placing of the "system settings"
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 294 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<toman> guntbert, where can i find it ?
<cypha> genii-around, so conclusion?
<cypha> i just don't know how much settings resetting an upgrade does
<genii-around> cypha: Not sure. The versions aren't radically different.
<cypha> k
<cypha> guess I"ll wait for someone to find out
<cypha> thanks genii-around
<Typh> Anyone have an issue with middle click not registering unless done really quickly?
<guntbert> toman: sorry, Idon't know either
<pdq> i used to love mouse scrolling on window titlebar to roll up/roll down window. now it just mimimizes it. anyone know of any place i can config that?
<Dougie187> So, is there an easy way to manage workspaces in unity/
<mongy> Dougie187: I use an edge to activate expo and another to activate scale
<robin0800> Dougie187, super+s etc do you mean
<Dougie187> No, I mean how can you add and remove workspaces.
<Dougie187> like, if you were to press super+s, how can you make it 5 or 10 workspaces instead of 4
<Dougie187> or even just 1
<robin0800> Dougie187, not sure you can
<Dougie187> Oh ok
<sgerbino> Dougie187, I'm not 100%, but I thought you could download ccsm Compiz simple manager to increase your desktops
<sgerbino> i gotta run though, gluck :]
<Dougie187> I have the compiz manager, but I don't see an option to up the number of workspaces. or even reduce for that matter.
<pdq> in general options if i recall correctly, vertical and horizontal
<pdq> or some such :P
<Dougie187> general options for....?
<Dougie187> nm, I found what you are talking about. lemme see if it has viewports/workspaces in it
<pdq> i havent tried changing amount since 10.10
<Dougie187> you can change it, but it doesn't affect the actual number of workspaces you have
<robin0800> Dougie187, you may have to log out and back in or it may be a bug/design thing
<pdq> ah, i dunno, might be design change so workspace switching is uniform now or something :> i've played it safe and not touched many compiz settings lately
<Dougie187> k, thanks
<cypha> where are packages installed to?
<cypha> when I download them from the repo
<bjsnider> cypha, i am not clear about what you're asking. can you rephrase?
<cypha> for example, I downloaded the Python-Imaging package from synaptic
<cypha> where in / can I find the files for the app?
<bjsnider> if you look in synaptic you can see the list of installed files in the properties screen for that package
<pythonsnake> how to check if my laptop has bluethooth ?
<wqrgyuf> curl -s -S --data-urlencode "txt=$(sudo lshw -html)" "http://pastehtml.com/upload/create?input_type=html&result=address";echo;
<wqrgyuf> do that in the terminal
<pythonsnake> wqrgyuf, is this for me ?
<wqrgyuf> yep
<pythonsnake> okay
<pythonsnake> it asks for sudo pass o.O
<cypha> thanks bjsnider
<wqrgyuf> do it then
<cwillu_at_work> pythonsnake, lshw makes a general summary of your hardware (which requires root access)
<pythonsnake> http://pastehtml.com/view/b9ts2e4qs.html
<cwillu_at_work> pythonsnake, you may find that the bluetooth hardware, if it exists, may not show up if it's disabled in the bios as well, so it might be worth giving that menu a once-over
<bjsnider> there would likely also be some visual indication on the laptop itself, such as a logo or something
<pythonsnake> Hmm
<pythonsnake> I see a bluethooth icon in the top right corner of the screen
<bjsnider> i don't know why that would be there unless the hardware was present as well
<pythonsnake> bjsnider, that's why I asked to be sure :)
<pythonsnake> Gonna contact HP Support
<myk_robinson> anyone here know how to enable scaling in 11.10's version of Vinagre Remote Desktop Viewer?
<steve007> hello.  I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04.   But after logging in, metacity is running, not compiz.  I can manually run compiz --replace, but thought compiz is now the default.  Any hints as to where I should look to debug this? thanks.
<ChogyDan> steve007: I don't know, but Im just curious, what shell are you using?  Unity?
<HrevilO> finally found, fixed and reported my problem :) hope it's at the right place... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/870316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 870316 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "creating of new user not compatible with gdm" [Undecided,New]
<steve007> ChogyDan: I'm using Unity2D.
<myk_robinson> ...or how to install tsclient in 11.10
<m4yer> steve007: wild guess: compiz is for 3D
<steve007> m4yet. fair enough.   good guess.  thanks.
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im having problems with skype and audio... any one has any idea how to guide me to fix problem?
<ChogyDan> did it work on 11.04?
<FernandoMiguel> besides not using skype?
<FernandoMiguel> try pulse audio PPA
<lucas-arg> it did
<lucas-arg> problem is audio
<FernandoMiguel> lucas-arg: if you are already running PA PPA and rebooted
<FernandoMiguel> install pavucontrol and paman
<lucas-arg> i did
<lucas-arg> no difference
<lucas-arg> wheres pulseaudio ppa?
<FernandoMiguel> -_-'
<bjsnider> i don't buy the idea that it's necessary to run a dev ppa in a bleeding edge distro
<lucas-arg> i mean whats pulseaudio ppa cant find it
<bjsnider> you've already got a bleeding-dge pulseaudio in oneiric
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: LOL
<FernandoMiguel> no, not really
<FernandoMiguel> the PPA uses a much newer alsa
<FernandoMiguel> and contains a few other things, which only
<lucas-arg> can u tell me the ppa?
<FernandoMiguel> ....damn forgot his nick..... knows
<bjsnider> it's not been established that alsa or pulse is the problem in this case
<bjsnider> he's provided no specific info at all
<bjsnider> "problem is audio" is not specific info
<lucas-arg> problem is pulse
<kyubutsu> did you try without pulseaudio
<lucas-arg> nope
<lucas-arg> now audio works perfect
<lucas-arg> sudo service pulseaudio stop
<lucas-arg> problem is pulse AGAIN
<FernandoMiguel> it's not a service
<FernandoMiguel> use pulseaudio -k
<lucas-arg> i did like that, and there was no pulseaudio option in skype options and audio works great now
<lucas-arg> problem solved
<bjsnider> running pulseaudio -k on a whim is not an appropriate solution
<elia> help with oneiric
<elia> nvidia 8400 gs i got lightdm to load a couple of times but the rest of the times lightdm is a blank sceen
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) (krutoileshii) Need help compiling rocket raid 2640 divider under Ubuntu 11.10. Fails to compile saying only supports 2.4 2.6 series
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) (krutoileshii) Need help compiling rocket raid 2640 divider under Ubuntu 11.10. Fails to compile saying only supports 2.4 2.6 series
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) (krutoileshii) Need help compiling rocket raid 2640 divider under Ubuntu 11.10. Fails to compile saying only supports 2.4 2.6 series
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-08
<aberhow> so what are pre-release images?
<rww> aberhow: what do you mean?
<bazhang> aberhow, no RC dl's
<aberhow> rww: on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule , it has under Oct 6, pre-release images.
<rww> aberhow: oh, those. See http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<rww> aberhow: they're just tagged daily ISOs, though
<aberhow> oh
<aberhow> cool, thanks rww
<peterson> Hey guys!
<peterson> I'm having a weird problem with how Ubuntu looks
<peterson> spartan gtk theme, can't set icon themes
<peterson> having a hard
<peterson> hard time*
<peterson> can anyone help me out? =)
<peterson> guys, can anybody help out?
<peterson> I mean, I choose Ambiance again in the appearance settings and nothing changes... I go to dconf-editor, set the iconset again and nothing happens...
<robin0800> peterson, try gnome-tweak-tool
<peterson> hehe, funny, just removed gnome-shell as I was trying to figure out if it was the problem. I'll have to install it again to try it out =P
<peterson> thanks, robin0800! =D
<peterson> wow
<peterson> funny thing
<peterson> as I fumbled in gnome-tweak-tool
<peterson> I changed the settings to what I wanted (even thought they were those already)
<peterson> and then... Core dump! =)
<peterson> is there a package that reverts the changes?
<peterson> like a kubuntu-default-settings, but for ubuntu? couldn't find it with apt-cache
<robin0800> peterson, use gnome-tweak-tool and just set defaults
<peterson> ok, set them. Nothing changed, but I'll log out and back in again to see what happens
<peterson> Well,
<peterson> there was no such option as "set everything to default", but I set them individually to defaults, which were always Adwaita
<peterson> aaaand it's the same =/
<peterson> should I --reinstall unity?
<robin0800> peterson, that is the gnome default ubuntu default is either ambiance or radiance
<peterson> window border changes as fast as I choose it
<peterson> but gtk theme / icons don't
<peterson> (I've chosen ambiance now)
<robin0800> peterson, the icons are ubuntu mono light and ubuntu mono dark
<peterson> yeah, I've chosen ubuntu mono dark
<SetiAmon> so anyone running 11.10 beta?
<SetiAmon> how does 11.10 run compared to 11.04?
<robin0800> peterson, the icons might need a log off and log on to appear
<peterson> SetiAmon I like it so far =) pretty pretty good
<dork> i've been using it for a few weeks now
<dork> there's an annoying bug that makes my workstation do some sort of acpi suspend thing that is apparently a known bug
<dork> yet it still exists with the RC
<peterson> robin0800, ok I'll log off/on
<SetiAmon> dork well i imagine it will be fixed by 13th
<dork> other than that oneiric is great once you remove unity and install gnome3
<dork> SetiAmon: i wouldn't hold my breath on it
<dork> :)
<SetiAmon> I thought gnome3 came preinstalled?
<robin0800> dork thats just been fixed its in screen set it to never
<SetiAmon> or is it just a supported desktop enviroment package?
<peterson> robin0800 didn't work =/
<SetiAmon> because when i installed gnome 3 on 11.04 My system crashed completly,unrestorable,had to do a fresh install
<dork> robin0800: as in screensaver or in the power settings?
<dork> SetiAmon: gnome3 was unstable at that time, have had no issues with it on oneiric
<dork> also use gnome3 w/ fedora and it is good.
<SetiAmon> wicked
<peterson> SetiAmon yeah, I have it installed alongside. But I don't like it
<SetiAmon> whats wrong with unity?just your openion because i went back to ubuntu classic when I isntalled 11.04 because it was slow and cumbersome
<robin0800> dork neither the screen as I said look in system settings its a monitor with a padlock on the screen
<dork> robin0800: ah ok will do
<dork> SetiAmon: personal preference, shared among a lot of people though
<dork> whatever that is worth
<peterson> robin0800 Is there anything else I could do?
<robin0800> peterson, what's the problem now?
<peterson> robin0800 well, the same as before --- The measures didn't work.
<robin0800> peterson, is it just the icons?
<peterson> robin0800, no, gtk theme is awful too.
<peterson> robin0800 have a look http://imgur.com/f3N0p
<peterson> robin0800 it's like dconf and tweak tool are indifferent to what I choose there.
<robin0800> peterson, where did you put this theme and is it for gtk3 or is it an old gtk2 theme the latter won't work
<peterson> robin0800 man, this theme being used now, I have no idea where it came from. Plus, I just want to use default Ambiance
<peterson> robin0800 the only deviance would be Faenza, which I added from its Oneiric PPA
<robin0800> peterson, faenza the icon theme?
<peterson> robin0800 precisely
<peterson> robin0800 so the thing is, in tweak tool I've chosen ubuntu mono dark and ambiance. this gtk theme isn't ambiance, neither is this iconset ubuntu mono dark...
<peterson> robin0800 I mean I chose ubuntu mono dark like you asked me too earlier on...
<peterson> robin0800 me to*
<robin0800> peterson, on mine as I change them in gnome-tweak-tool they change instantly
<peterson> robin0800 yes, that's what's weird
<peterson> robin0800 here nothing I do changes anything
<peterson> robin0800 this all started pretty worse, actually. Unity wouldn't even load as I logged in. So I got around to launching ccsm and I saw Unity plugin was deactivated. I don't know why, I hadn't done that. So I activated it again and got Unity back. On the other hand, I just can't get it back to what it was before (gtk theme and iconset)
<peterson> robin0800 should I file a bug?
<robin0800> peterson, is compiz crashing?
<peterson> robin0800 not really. It just all of a sudden stopped loading the unity plugin when I logged in.
<robin0800> peterson, I am not sure someone may know if unity plug in is disabled can compiz and therefore unity still run
<peterson> robin0800 yeah, I know, it can't
<peterson> it won't run if it's disabled
<peterson> I didn't disable it
<peterson> robin0800 the system did it by itself, I don't know, maybe an update
<peterson> robin0800 now it's enabled again, because I enabled it
<robin0800> peterson, set up a new user see if that works
<peterson> robin0800 great! I'll try it
<peterson_> oh sweet goddess
<peterson_> new user is perfect
<peterson_> stainless
<peterson_> robin0800 what config folders do I need to copy from new user's home dir so I can restore things 'round here?
<robin0800> peterson_, I think its just the home directory mostly the hidden files
<robin0800> peterson_, I would delete files not just copy
<peterson_> robin0800 hmmm
<peterson_> robin0800 yeah but some refer to app configuration, such as firefox, etc
<peterson_> robin0800 for example, .compiz, .gvfs might be good ones
<robin0800> peterson_, If they are not in the new user home don't delete them in your home
<peterson_> robin0800 and there we have a rule of thumb! =D
<peterson_> robin0800 thanks a lot, sir! I'll start the process! =]
<mikedep333-seren> hi, I'm not an expert on debugging or apport
<mikedep333-seren> here's the bug report I'm contributing to
<mikedep333-seren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/854231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854231 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mikedep333-seren> when I try using apport-bug on the stacktrace file, I get an error
<mikedep333-seren> is there a separate apport trace somewhere on my system?
<mikedep333-seren> or some sort of apport file
<mikedep333-seren> nm, I found it under /var/crash
<robin0800> mikedep333-seren, think that may be an old bug are you up to date with updates?
<mikedep333-seren> robin0800, yes
<mikedep333-seren> I am a compulsive updater
<robin0800> mikedep333-seren, how olds the bug report?
<mikedep333-seren> robin0800, the guy submitted it on sept 19th
<robin0800> mikedep333-seren, not seen any comment in here about it and not seen it on my two systems can't really say much more
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> is anyone else having trouble connecting to AIM?
<atari2600a> empathy just won't connect to it...
<Typh> Anyone have an issue with middle click not registering unless done really quickly?
<mhall119> ok, just upgraded to Oneiric, how the heck to I change the font sizes?
<jbicha> mhall119: there's a very simple config in System Settings>Universal Access but for more control you probably need gnome-tweak-tool
<mhall119> ok, the old gnome appearance applet is gone then?
<jbicha> mhall119: yes, most of that has been removed in GNOME 3, but tweak tool brings a good amount of that back
<mhall119> thanks jbicha
<jbicha> mhall119: no problem, thanks for what you do too :)
<mhall119> happy to :)
<bjsnider> i imagine a new app for appearance settings will be designed at some point
<jbicha> mhall119: I'll see you at UDS, right?
<mhall119> I hope so, or the gnome 3 one improved
<jbicha> well it's intentional design
<mhall119> jbicha: yup, I'll be there every day, sequestered in the ISD room for most of it, but I'll be there
<jbicha> the new GNOME Shell theme is named Adwaita which means something like "the one and only"
<bjsnider> i think the tweak tool is intended as a placeholder in between what was used in gnome 2 and whatever comes along in gnome 3 eventually
<jbicha> bjsnider: I think it's the other way around, it has the pieces left over that GNOME Design doesn't want cluttering up their product
<mhall119> I'm confident that Gnome will evolve towards a better solution
<bjsnider> it's such a rough looking app that it looks almost like "we don't have anywhere to put these controls for now, so let's stick them in here"
<jbicha> there's a big gap for a program that allows configuring the extra Unity options & the GNOME tweaks
<jbicha> I don't like encouraging people to use CCSM as it's very complicated and can easily break Unity
<jbicha> the GNOME Tweak Tool developer is quite friendly and will accept patches or bug reports to improve it, it's written in Python so the entry threshold isn't that bad
<jbicha> I have a few minor patches that got in it :)
<bjsnider> you don't think there's be a bigger app to change themes and fonts and whatnot?
<mhall119> jbicha: wasn't there a simple-ccsm?
<bjsnider> that's probably not giving the user enough controls
<jbicha> mhall119: yes but it was very simple and that particular app has kinda been abandoned
<robin0800> bjsnider, what do you think is missing from gnome-tweak-tool?
<Dougie187> Can anyone explain the difference between NVIDIA's (version current) and (post-release updates) drivers are?
<bjsnider> robin0800, polish
<robin0800> bjsnider, yea guess your right though it is still pretty good now IMHO
<bjsnider> the old theme switcher had previews of the themes
<jbicha> bjsnider: do you need a theme previewer when the options are instant apply?
<bjsnider> tweak has that, without the previews, and with a lot of other settings that have nothing to do with themes joined in, as if themes are trivial
<robin0800> bjsnider, you don't need it though they change instantly
<bjsnider> i don't think the theme is as trivial as whether or not the "computer" icon appears on the desktop
<jbicha> bjsnider: desktop is a different panel than theme
<bjsnider> it's a different tab within the same app, but cobbling all of that together suggests that the more trivial stuff is at the same level as themes and icons and whatnot
<bjsnider> but i suppose it would be ok with me if it didn't look like an ugly thing someone threw together one night
<jbicha> "trivial" is hard to define, personally I have absolutely no need to mess with my font size, others like mhall119 really want that feature :)
<robin0800> has any one found a really good theme for GTK3
<bjsnider> i wanted to use cantarell, so i could have a "pure" gnome-shell
<bjsnider> i changed the font size to 14 for everything because my monitor is 3-4 feet away from my eyes
<jbicha> trivial ;)
<bjsnider> there are 2 tabs int eh tweak tool that don't look right
<bjsnider> "shell" and "windows" are cut off on the right, and you can't resize tweak's window
<jbicha> they aren't cut off here, I guess that's because you increased your font size
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gnome-tweak-tool
<bjsnider> right, if you turn it down it appears normally
<bjsnider> so they're so unconcerned with these settings that they've got one guy developing this thing in python...
<jbicha> that's correct (I believe he's a Ubuntu user by the way)
<jbicha> at least the gsettings still exist so that a tweak tool still can work
<bjsnider> if he's an ubuntu user then they _really_ don't care about these settings
<jbicha> well he's also the gnome-sudoku guy
<robin0800> jbicha, the main thing is to get it installed by default so more people can use and comment on it
<mhall119> Radiance feels like it needs some more work in Gnome 3, some times buttons blend in with the background
<jbicha> robin0800: yes I'd like to see g-t-t get better for P, it's nice to work with an already existing project when possible
<jbicha> it might not be quite what we need but it's got a decent start
<bjsnider> Dougie187, post-release updates will happen after oneiric is finished and have no relevance at the moment. the newer nvidia drivers will be the updates versions after oneiric is released
<Dougie187> so, are the post-release updates the same as version current for now?
<Dougie187> or are the post-release updates just junk for now?
<bjsnider> the same, for now
<Dougie187> ok cool
<Dougie187> and then after oneiric comes out they are going to update that, and version current will just stay at what it is now. right?
<bjsnider> right
<Dougie187> awesome, thanks
<SetiAmon> anyone know a gui frontend for Snort
<robin0800> jbicha, not sure what unclaimed means
<jbicha> robin0800: unclaimed?
<robin0800> jbicha, sorry wrong channel
<jan77> hi
<jan77> I'm really missing my cpu-load applet and my litte workspace-preview-switcher in gnome3...
<raevol> how is fglrx looking in oeneric atm? safe to use?
<l00pb4ck> hi, how do i switch to gnome 3 on oneiric?
<l00pb4ck> nm got it
<daavis> i installed gnome with sudo apt-get install gnome.. now i have wierd Grub and it boots slower.. how to remove that?
<daavis> how to remove gnome?
<ThomasWaldmann> moin. i have a fs issue (ext4):
<ThomasWaldmann> $ touch '/home/tw/w/moin-2.0/dlc/.http%3A%2F%2Fpypi.python.org%2Fpackages%2Fsource%2FX%2FXStatic-jQuery-File-Upload%2FXStatic-jQuery-File-Upload-4.4.2.tar.gz.content-type.Hoo3LI'
<ThomasWaldmann> touch: cannot touch `/home/tw/w/moin-2.0/dlc/.http%3A%2F%2Fpypi.python.org%2Fpackages%2Fsource%2FX%2FXStatic-jQuery-File-Upload%2FXStatic-jQuery-File-Upload-4.4.2.tar.gz.content-type.Hoo3LI': File name too long
<ThomasWaldmann> (originally this filename was used by rsync, which gave same error. i just wanted to check if it is a rsync issue or a general problem.)
<ThomasWaldmann> i rsynced that file from my old installation (ext3) to a backup machine (ext3) and now tried to rsync back to new installation (ext4)
<ThomasWaldmann> WP states max filename length for ext4 is 256bytes.
<ThomasWaldmann> that whole path is only 168 bytes long.
<ThomasWaldmann> (this is ubuntu 11.10)
<ThomasWaldmann> ehrm, i have to add that my homedir is encrypted now, so it is ecryptfs and this problem seems to be known
<ThomasWaldmann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/344878
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry)" [High,In progress]
<ThomasWaldmann> since 2009.
<ThomasWaldmann> looks like i have to go back to dmcrypt/luks, i don't want to have all sorts of issues due to that. fsck.
<maxb> Is there any supported means of enabling touchpad circular scrolling in oneiric?
<maxb> The only ways I've found are command-line synclient, or GUI gpointing-device-settings (which doesn't persist over a reboot)
 * penguin42 really shouldn't blame PA when I forgot to switch the amp on
<Fire^fox> hello
<Fire^fox> question, where are the mounted disk's on the desktop gone ?
<Daekdroom> Fire^fox, unity launcher?
<Fire^fox> yes
<Fire^fox> nothing teher also
<Daekdroom> Is it mounted?
<Fire^fox> yes they are 2 truecrypt volumes
<Daekdroom> Unity Launcher doesn't show by default disks that aren't mounted.
<Fire^fox> no shown
<Fire^fox> enabled show all volumes on ccsm
<Fire^fox> also problems with vlc
<Fire^fox> any idea ?
<brad[]> Hi folks has anyone tried VMware Workstation 8 on an Oneiric host?
<brianl> I am having a problem where when i have an application open, and i move my mouse all the way to the left, it doesnt pull up the unity bar, i have to go to desktop to see it?
<Stanley00> brianl: did you "wait" for a few secs? It need some time to show up...
<brianl> Stanley00, yes, its not showing up at all
<Stanley00> brianl: then, sorry, I dont know why, it works fine on my system...
<ali1234> sometimes it does that
<brianl> Ive been looking for a setting that maybe got reset or something, but can't find anything
<ali1234> just move all your windows around a bit, that usually fixes it here
<brianl> hrmm
<brianl> there we go, got it working ;/
<jawad> hay
<jawad> can anyone help me ?
<jawad> i did reinstall wine and now i lost my permission for my files , when i try to convert file to excutable it unchick it file i change it instantly
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jawad> that what i get "he file '/media/2250019F50017B35/Program Files (x86)/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<Stanley00> jawad: file on FAT or NTFS fs dont have the "x" mode to execute, afaik
<Stanley00> jawad: try run it with "wine /path/to/your/file.exe"
<jawad> its ntfs
<jawad> aha
<jawad> but it was working ok tell i reinstall wine
<jawad> when i run google crom now he tell me that lost some privlege becase i dont have full permission
<jawad> tells*
<jawad> "Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<jawad> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents."
<jawad> i did change my account for admin in system setting , but it didnt work
<BluesKaj> so what's up with flash , the 7machines version stiill requires nswrapper?
<BluesKaj> ndiswrapper
<ali1234> nspluginwrapper
<BluesKaj> yeah, ok whatever it's called ..it's still a pita ..not working properly in that wrapper
<trijntje> Hi all, does anyone have a problem with gnome3? The top bar is blurry and unreadable, and the screen flickers a lot. I have fglrx driver enabled and Unity/unity 2d/ classic gnome all work fine
<hasenj> nautilus can't start because 'net usershare info' fails to run
<hasenj> http://pastebin.com/U72L9E0w
<hasenj> is this a known issue, or just me?
<madjoe> I've lost my clock at the top panel :( in new oneiric.. a recent upgrade has removed it
<madjoe> Is there a way to get it back?
<Stanley00> madjoe: try System Settings. Time and Date setting...
<madjoe> Stanley00: will do, thanks
<Stanley00> madjoe: np ;)
<madjoe> Stanley00: strange... I can't see Time and Date in my System Settings :)
<hasenj> re my nautilus problem
<hasenj> it looks like samba wasn't installed ..
<hasenj> ok, installed it
<hasenj> but nautilus still fails
<hasenj> (nautilus:10732): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_action_set_visible: assertion `GTK_IS_ACTION (action)' failed
<hasenj> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Stanley00> madjoe: hmm... try running this in terminal "gnome-control-center datetime"
<madjoe> Stanley00: ** (gnome-control-center:20075): WARNING **: Could not find settings panel "datetime"
<Stanley00> madjoe: it's strange, are you using the default DE, I mean unity?
<madjoe> Stanley00: I didn't change the defaults... maybe this could help: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/368110
<Stanley00> madjoe: idk either, when did you update your system?
<madjoe> Stanley00: do you know how can I be sure if I have Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 installed on my PC?  I used sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade after I installed Beta 1, so I'm pretty sure there should be Beta 2 in there already...
<madjoe> Stanley00: I updated my system for the last time a few minutes ago.. I keep it updated every here and there.. on daily basis
<Stanley00> madjoe: I just updated a few hours ago, and my system is still fine...
<shallwe> hi guys
<madjoe> Stanley00: did you upgrade it from Beta 1? or is it a vlean Beta 2 installation on your system?
<shallwe> someone are using kubuntu 11.10 version netbook ?
<shallwe> im lost on this version hahaha, i cant find the main menu for installed programs :(
<madjoe> vlean = clean*
<Stanley00> madjoe: I update almost daily, from alpha2...
<madjoe> omg
<madjoe> Stanley00: I remember that an update 2 weeks ago complained that not all updates could be performed, so I needed to disable/remove a few packages.. maybe that's how I got rid of the timedate as well :(
<madjoe> is there a way to "restore" some missing default packages? or to review my logs to see the list of all removed packages?
<penguin42> madjoe: Try /var/log/dpkg.log
<Stanley00> madjoe: there a History in Ubuntu Software Center too...
<madjoe> ah, right... checking...
<Stanley00> madjoe: did you try reinstalling package indicator-datetime?
<madjoe> Stanley00: no
<madjoe> There's only a single removed item in a history of Ubuntu Software Center: apache2-mpm-worker :( will check dpkg.log now
<madjoe> penguin42: what should I use for grep in my dpkg.log to list all removed packages?
<madjoe> hm.. there are lots of half-installed stuff in there... such as compiz-core, libgnome-desktop-3-2 3.2.0-0ubuntu2, etc.
<penguin42> madjoe: 'remove' is what my log gets
<madjoe> grep remove dpkg.log yields with no results
<madjoe> penguin42^^
<madjoe> Stanley00: how could I reinstall datetime?
<Stanley00> madjoe: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install indicator-datetime "
<madjoe> Stanley00: SUCCESS! :)
<Stanley00> madjoe: congrats! ;)
<madjoe> Stanley00: can you give me the same hint for the battery indicator as well, please? it's missing from my panel...
<Stanley00> madjoe: it's called indicator-power
<madjoe> great... I'll have to reboot to see the changes... brb thanks a lot Stanley00
<Stanley00> madjoe: you are welcome :)
<Suhel> Hi :-)
<Suhel> ?
<Suhel> Anyone
<madjoe> it works! yay!!
<Suhel> Yes it works
<Suhel> madjoe: hi
<madjoe> Suhel: hi
<MoMo65> was there suppose to be a RC?
<Suhel> madjoe: its my first time here :-)
<Suhel> Momo65: donno but 13 is not to far mate :-)
<madjoe> nice to meet you, welcome aboard... but it's ubuntu support channel here, not a dating channel :)
<madjoe> lol
<Suhel> Madjoe: yup I know but I can't see anyone to get support from :-(
<madjoe> Suhel: patience my friend, patience... and try to keep your questions simple, but Google it first
<Suhel> Madjoe: that's what am trying,  I was diverted here from #ubuntu I'm still tryin to get hold of irc its just the second time am using it
<madjoe> got it
<Suhel> I wish the final release solves the power consumption bug, I've just started to love ubuntu but this power thing makes me go crazy
<bjsnider> the power issues are a linux kernel problem, not an ubuntu per se problem
<Suhel> bjsnider: but if a certain version of ubuntu uses that kernel it makes it a ubuntu problem..  normal users like me who have less tech knowledge would obviously think this way
<ErickMoreno> anyone else is having problems with a java process that starts time to time and consumes more than 100% of cpu?
<penguin42> Suhel: Of course Ubuntu has some kernel guys, but I suspect it's a hard problem - otherwise it would have been solved by now!
<ErickMoreno> this it the process:
<ErickMoreno> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java Xbootclasspath/a:/usr/share/icedtea-web/netx.jar:/usr/share/icedtea-web/plugin.jar /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar sun.applet.PluginMain /tmp/icedteaplugin-erick/16296-icedteanp-plugin-to-appletviewer /tmp/icedteaplugin-erick/16296-icedteanp-appletviewer-to-plugin
<escott> Suhel, there are good reasons the behavior is as it is. they don't want to break one persons machine just to save someone elses battery life. the workaround is well documented, and you should just add it to your /etc/default/grub
<bjsnider> i think the power issue was revealed to be something that by, design, is going to be around a long time
<Suhel> Penguin42: yup I guess so, I hope they succeed in cracking the code..
<Suhel> Escott: really? Can you post me the link of the workaround?  Thats an awesome news
<penguin42> ErickMoreno: That looks like something from a website?
<ErickMoreno> penguin42,  looks like my home bank site that uses java is burning my laptop
<ErickMoreno> penguin42,  the strange thing is that I usually used java form sun
<ErickMoreno> but, this time I just installed default java and java plugin (open jdk) and this is burning my pc
<escott> Suhel, http://lwn.net/Articles/449448/
<Suhel> escott: Thanks ill try it
<Suhel> Escott: thanks mate I will try it
<DanaG> My question on that PCIe ASPM thing: would it make sense to obey what the BIOS says?
<DanaG> That is, if the BIOS says "I don't support it", but enables it anyway on certain ports, then accept:
<DanaG> How do you not support it?  YOu've enabled it, so you must support it.
<penguin42> Matthew's blog is mostly about lying bioss and dumb things in PCs
<allu2> Question, ubuntu one keeps trying to upload same files and download one file and keep announching it to me every now and then, file sizes are all together less then 1mb and it really shoulnd't take this long, is this known problem, any one know how to fix?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<pythonsnake> what is daemon file ?
<penguin42> pythonsnake: Daemon processes are programs that run in the background
<penguin42> pythonsnake: They take care of stuff like hot plug of disks and messages between other things
<edgy> Hi, when I try to start virt-manager I get
<edgy> Error starting domain: internal error Network 'default' is not active.
<edgy> pythonsnake, penguin42: a daemon is a background process that never ends
<penguin42> well, you can but hope
<jbicha> #ubuntuone
<jbicha> ^ well I was trying to join that channel but you could try asking your question there
<DanaG> argh, since /proc/acpi/thermal_zone no longer exists, I can't tell which of my 5 temperatures (shown in 'sensors') corresponds to which of my 5 thermal zones.
<DanaG> So now I get temp1,temp2,temp3,temp4,temp5.  Lovely.
<DanaG> I used to get CPUZ,GFXZ,BATZ,LOCZ,DTSZ.
<DanaG> Also, is it supposed to be possible to tune the delay before the Ubuntu alt-tab thingy appears?
<penguin42> DanaG: What's in /sys/class/hwmon ?
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704513/
<DanaG> that's "grep . /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0"
<DanaG> hwmon1 just has ueent and device/ and power/ and subsystem/
<DanaG> lost a 'v' there.
<penguin42> hmm less useful
<DanaG> er, and it was grep hwmon0/*
<DanaG> Easy way of getting "name:contents"
<DanaG> weird... the alt-tab in 11.10 is like in OS X.
<DanaG> It's application-based.
<DanaG> And alt-` to get window-based.
<Ang3> hello ! i got a macbok pro do you know if the touchpad support is better with Oneiric?
<penguin42> Ang3: Try the install cd, it lets you try it out without installing
<DanaG> I actually kind of like the new alt-tab.
<DanaG> Just wish I could tweak the delay.
<DanaG> oh, and that whole "disable touchpad while typing" feature in Gnome... I'd love to see Gnome's developers "type" with just the arrow keys.
<DanaG> Yeah, it considers the arrow keys "typing".
<Ang3> i'll penguin42 i just wanna know before tested it :)
<Tixos> did rc1 not get release?
<charlie-tca> Tixos: rc1 was replaced by beta2
<Tixos> hmm
<Tixos> okies :)
<Tixos> intel 64bit?
<charlie-tca> what about it?
<charlie-tca> Is there a question there that I am not seeing?
<Tixos> theres no download link ?
<jtaylor> there is no intel 64 bit
<jtaylor> only amd64
<penguin42> same thing
<jtaylor> intel chips also run it
<jtaylor> well ok there is, ia64 but thats 64 bit only and sucks ^^
<Tixos> o right
<penguin42> yeh, Intel call it i32e for no apparent reason
<charlie-tca> apparently, there is an issue with the text used for both releases and daily-live pages:
<charlie-tca> under 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<charlie-tca> If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<charlie-tca> which seems to say if you have an Intel 64, you don't have a 64bit image to use
<penguin42> yeh that's very confusing
<jtaylor> you rarely go wrong with 32 bit installations
<jtaylor> so its not soo bad advice
<charlie-tca> Then the "intel chips also use it" doesn't apply to the AMD64 image?
<jtaylor> amd64 runs on most intels
<jtaylor> all 64 bit intels that aren't ia64
<jtaylor> probably
<penguin42> yeh
<yofel> I don't get why it was called amd64 in the first place
<yofel> the kernel uses x86_64. much less confusing
<jtaylor> because amd invented it
<jtaylor> yes that is less confusing
<penguin42> and lets face it , if you had an ia64 you're going to know about it and not even look
<penguin42> still, they're useful for keeping warm in the winter
<jtaylor> ^^
<jtaylor> and in future there will be another variant: x32 :)
<yofel> what was that again?
<jtaylor> I hope it comes soon because its quite nice
<penguin42> x32 is 64bit but built to use 32 bit address space
<jtaylor> a 32 bit abi exposed by a 64 bit kernel
<yofel> ...
<penguin42> 64bit has a cache penalty, but is faster for some other stuff - x32 is a nie trade off
<jtaylor> allowing them to use all 8 registers and still have lower memory consumption
<yofel> well, that would be useful I guess. Cache isn't as easy to get as RAM
<jtaylor> very useful, cache is a large bottleneck
<jtaylor> also 99% of all programs don't need more than 4GB address space
<penguin42> and pretty much whenever you make it bigger you make it slower
<jtaylor> also you get 4GB addressspace with it not 2 like with i386
<penguin42> jtaylor: I'm not sure if there would actually need to be a new distro build - just some stuff in the 64bit built would be built in x32 - e.g. stuff that doesn't benefit - like most programs
<Typh> Anyone have an issue with middle click not registering unless done really quickly?
<penguin42> seems OK here
<Typh> specifically when I try to open a link (firefox, chrome), if I hold it for longer than an instant, nothing happens. Bizarre.
<Typh> although I should test with other mice, as it might be a thinkpad issue
<dfgsgfd> Fresh installation of Ubuntu 11.10 (RC). Installed proprietary driver for the graphics card. Rebooted. Worked. Yet it still says "No proprietary drivers installed". Any idea why?
<brad[]> Anyone here using VMware Workstation 8 in oneiric?
<edgy> Hi, I have never used korganizer before but now korganizer -> New Event is disabled, is this a bug?
<penguin42> edgy: Just playing with it, I think you have to select a calendar using the ticks at the bottom left first
<edgy> penguin42: sorry I don't have buttons on the left bottom, can you show me a screenshot or a menu option?
<penguin42> sure just give me a sec
<edgy> penguin42: you mean "View -> Month View" e.g?
<penguin42> edgy> No
 * penguin42 waits for imagebin
<penguin42> edgy: http://imagebin.org/178058
<penguin42> edgy: See at the bottom left I have 'Personal Calendar' clicked
<edgy> penguin42: !!! i don't have those views you have
<penguin42> hmm!
<edgy> penguin42: how did you launch korganizer?
<penguin42> edgy: Just found it on the K menu
<edgy> penguin42: me too
<edgy> penguin42: let me paste my screenshot for you ...
<edgy> penguin42: http://imagebin.org/178059
<penguin42> hmm that's a bit more minimal
<edgy> penguin42: I also just rm /home/edgy/.kde/share/apps/korganizer/ -rf to reset the settings but nothing changed
 * penguin42 doesn't know
<penguin42> edgy: My korganizer is 4:4.7.1+git110930-0ubuntu1
<edgy> penguin42: mine is 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1 which is more updated than you ;)
 * penguin42 hasn't run the update this week yet - hmm - I'll  kick it off now
<edgy> penguin42: I figured it out
<edgy> penguin42: rm .kde/share/config/korganizerrc solved it!
<penguin42> hmm - shouldn't need to do something like that - ho hum
<yofel> o.O
<edgy> penguin42: really appreciate your help
<penguin42> no prob
<yofel> kdepim has issues on every end TBH. Problem is that 4.7 is the only version that upstream currently supports...
<Andy80> hi guys... don't know if this is the right channel where to tell this, but.... I think there is something wrong with Ubuntu Countdown Banner or with Oneiric schedule.... the banner says "8 days to go" while the Oneiric schedule says that it will be released on 13th, who is wrong? Thanks.
<edgy> yofel: TBH means what?
<yofel> to be honest
<yofel> Andy80: from what I know, it should be the 13th
<edgy> yofel: aha! thanks
<Andy80> yofel: so the banner is wrong :P
<FernandoMiguel> hey penguin42 yofel
<penguin42> hey
<yofel> FernandoMiguel: o/
<Tixos> guys, how can i switch to GNOME ? the new login screen, i cant see the option, whats ubuntu 2D supposed to be>?
<yofel> is gnome shell or the fallback session installed? By default you only get unity and unity-2d in ubuntu oneiric
<Tixos> ewww
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Tixos> lol thanks
<Tixos> i dont know why unity doesnt agree with me, its just so frustrating
<Tixos> so in unity, everytime i want to open a window, i have to mess about with the bar on the left??
<Tixos> thats going to add hours to my work..
<yofel> alt+f2 -> find the app you want and open it?
<Tixos> no i mean, say i have 20 tasks running
<Tixos> normally they are all in the taskbar at the bottom
<yofel> ah, dunno then, I use KDE
<Tixos> with unity i have to click each program and mess about with windwos etc
<Tixos> so 'Ubuntu Classic' in natty, is GNOME2?
<yofel> it is
<Tixos> unity just seems like its there for windows migration
<Tixos> as a gimick
<Tixos> cant believe is the only option in 11.10 by default
<yofel> well, gnome2 is unsupported by gnome, so you have the choice between unity or gnome-shell, and unity-2d or gnome-panel fallback mode. I think unity isn't that worst choice there
<yofel> s/that worst/the worst/
<rww> I've used them all. I'd tend to disagree ^.^
<yofel> *shrug* - I'm using KDE, if it breaks I've got Xfce installed as well
<yofel> enough for me
<Tixos> im reading on it
<Tixos>  it's hard not to love the GNOME Shell - particularly if you're working  on a small screen device where the reduced window clutter is a welcome  change.
<Tixos> wtf? who wants to run ubuntu on a small screen device lol,
<Tixos> this is desktop not tablet
<Tixos> seriously, how long does it take to get a window open... i am used to having so many things running, it takes forever to get a window back up
<Tixos> the Shell stays out of your way until you need it.
<Tixos> i need it all the time!
<Suhel_> hi
<yofel> yeah, I'm switching windows all the time too
<yofel> so I was left with alt+tab while I was trying out gnome-shell
<Tixos> yea, what a pain in the ass though,
<Tixos> i see there are shortcuts
<Tixos> but if ive got my hand on the mouse alot, it makes for a long process to switch windows no?
<Tixos> say ive got a program running, with more than one window, ie ive got pidgin running, when i click the pidgin launcher, it shows the chatbox, not the main pidgin window? so how do you go about that
<mongy> Tixos: thats the compiz scale effect.  I set a mouse gesture to initiate it for all apps
<mongy> then there's plain old alt+tab
<bjsnider> Tixos, if you're using gnome-shell you can switch windows and desktop by moving the mouse to the top left corner
<Tixos> youve both lost me
<Tixos> bjsnider: i dont see that ?
<Tixos> top left corner gives me window title bar
<bjsnider> ok, you're using unity i think
<Tixos> mongy: why would i want to press alt tab 20 times, when i could click the mouse once with a taskbar ?
<Tixos> yes its default 11.10
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is different that that
<Tixos> hmm
<bjsnider> you can take a look at some youtube videos of how gnome-shell works
<bjsnider> you don't need the keyboard as much with it
<Tixos> gnome-shell being GNOME3 yes?
<yofel> gnome-shell being gnome3's default shell
<yofel> ubuntu uses gnome3 with unity as shell
<Tixos> right
<bjsnider> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSGfS6K7pI0
<bjsnider> that one's not too bad
<Tixos> ill view a few vids and come back rant some more :)
<Tixos> just from that video it looks like the gnome-shell would eat the unity shell for breakfast?
<Tixos> who decide to take the gnome-shell and make it worse? should be fired!
<penguin42> Tixos: I don't like either, but I prefer Unity to gnome-shell
 * penguin42 pats KDE
<bjsnider> it's subjective and based on what you're needs are and how the shell you use facilitates those needs
<Tixos> yes bjsnider, but when they say its good for small screen, that worries me from the off lol
<Tixos> penguin42: at least gnome-shell gives you somewhere you can see your windows?
<Tixos> unity doesnt have this right ?
<penguin42> see all of the windows?
<Tixos> yea, say i have 20 windows open, in unity the only way to see what i have running/open is to click the program icon?
<Tixos> or alt+tab...
 * penguin42 admits to not being sure - I thought there was still a way of doing that
<Tixos> for me, its a 'core' feature of a PC, being able to manage/see all of your working tasks
<Tixos> how you can remove this is beyond me
<Tixos> yes the gnome-shell way of 'activities' look still slightly annoying, but at least theres somewhere to view them
<krutoileshii> Hi everyone could someone assist me in modifying the driver for RocketRaid 2640x4 to compile under linux kernel 3.0
 * Tixos hides
<krutoileshii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid
<krutoileshii> these instructions get you close, but still need to bypass the kernel version check and actually get it to install. It should copile without problems afer that
<krutoileshii> Hi everyone could someone assist me in modifying the driver for RocketRaid 2640x4 to compile under linux kernel 3.0
<Tixos> ubuntu wallpaper that everyone must like http://wallpapers.ubuntu4life.com/d/22-1/380232291_d14c618f04_o.jpg
<iceroot> Tixos: please stop that here
<Tixos> sorry, what else did i need to do to use gnome-shell? i installed the package, and it shows up on login screen
<Tixos> i got 'gnome-shell' closed unexpectedly
<Tixos> iceroot: ?
<javier_> hi! How to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? thanks!
<bjsnider> update-manager -d
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade > javier_
<ubottu> javier_, please see my private message
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: will not work if set to LTS :)
<Tixos> FernandoMiguel: can you bot me the gnome-shell instructions
<Tixos> it froze me totally when i installed the package
<Tixos> i think i missed something about a tweaks package?
<bjsnider> in a basic sense, you need the gnome-shell package and to select it at the login screen
<Tixos> yea i did that
<Tixos> and it crashed
<javier_> FernandoMiguel: I know some things, but maybe I should and better wait to final release
<bjsnider> the code's in pretty good shape right now
<andantino> i have noticed on some laptops that the touchpads have a jittery pointer in ubuntu 11.04 but not in fedora
<andantino> i wonder if oneiric has solved this problem
<Tixos> bjsnider: theres really nothing else to it ? should i just report the bug then ?
<bjsnider> what exactly happens?
<Tixos> nothing lol, i clicked the new GNOME option from login, and screen just stayed on ubuntu background for 2minutes, then got an error 'gnome-shell' closed unexpectedly
<bjsnider> so login to unity and check .xsession-errors
<Tixos> wow theres tons...
<Tixos> not sure whats relevant
<Tixos> mostly unity-2d errors
<physically_fit> the left panel needs to be fixed ASAP: sometimes it doens't appear unless i minimize my applications. so i learnt that i have to execute "unity --replace" to fix it. also, i can't find the bug to add myself as affected by it.
<physically_fit> just saying
<yofel> file a bug yourself? ubuntu-bug unity
<physically_fit> yofel,  are you talking to me?
<yofel> yes
<physically_fit> yofel i bet that bug exists already
<physically_fit> but i can't find it
<physically_fit> i wonder if someone here knows about it to give me its number
<yofel> better file a duplicate than the bug not being filed by anybody
<Tixos> gnome-shell doesnt work at all
<Tixos> had to REISUB
<bjsnider> works great here
<physically_fit> what's the official name of the left panel? is it called "launcher"?
<physically_fit> i blame ATI
<physically_fit> people are not very talkative here, eh?
<pooltable> when is lubuntu 11.10 out and xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> We all follow the schedule, 11.10 is due out October 13
<pooltable> thanks
<bazhang> np
<qkumbers> anyone running gnome shell?
<bjsnider> qkumbers, i am
<qkumbers> bjsnider: were you able to install any extensions? i couldn't even get user-theme to work
<bjsnider> yes i was
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-09
<RangerMan> are all the buntu's set to come out at the same time ? (X/K/L)
<bazhang> yes
<charlie-tca> ues
<rww> ja
<RangerMan> ah.  So around the 12th ?
<charlie-tca> typo
<bazhang> 13th yeah
<RangerMan> I suppose there's no use in going XP -> Somebuntu now then just to have to do it all over.
<freedom07> rangerman if you mean duel boot with xp, you shouldnt have to re-install xp
<RangerMan> freedom07: Nah, XP is old so I think I'm going to just replace it.
<freedom07> ok
<RangerMan> freedom07: I'm tired of hearing "OMG, u runz XPz still?!"
<freedom07> lol dont tell em
<RangerMan> Well, I moved all the Steamapps over to my other machine since it's 'more beefy'
<RangerMan> and put Windows7 on it
<RangerMan> so.. no real reason for me to keep this one in XP
<mhall119> hmmmm, I seem to have screwed up my Unity configs
<freedom07> i keep XP partion just cos wife bought an ipod a while back, and for etax aplication, mainly logged into lubuntu
<Meshezabeel> why was the 13th specifically chosen for the release as opposed to any other day?
<mhall119> nvm, got it back
<mhall119> Meshezabeel: release is traditionally on a thursday
<Meshezabeel> okay, didn't the release dates used to be closer to the end of the month?
<mhall119> Meshezabeel: yeah, but for 10.10 they bumpted it all the way up to the 10th
<Meshezabeel> okay, thanks :)
<mhall119> Meshezabeel: there was a discussion a year or so back showing that, due to winter holidays and such, there was actually significantly less time in the *.04 release cycles than in the *.10 release cycles
<mhall119> so maybe early-month *.10 releases will be the new normal
<Meshezabeel> okay, I actually like it better earlier too (for psychological reasons), because when you hear it is going to be released in October, it is a lot harder to wait until the end of October. :p
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having trouble connecting to MSN through Pidgin and Empathy?
<Meshezabeel> Daekdroom: no
<Meshezabeel> Daekdroom: or, if you mean specifically in 11.10, then I cannot tell you either way
<mhall119> does the CCSM Unity plugin no longer control Unity?
 * mhall119 assumes is has something to do with gconf->gsettings move
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I set a value in /etc/environment. I see it as a non-root user but not as root.
<rdewit_> hi, hoping to find a solution to my problem here: my top panel's theme is broken and I can't get it back to ambiance. Even setting the GTK theme with gnome-tweak-tool does not have any effect. Removing all /apps/panel settings doesn't seem to work either. unity --reset doesn't reset the top panel either. Something seems really broken.
<rdewit_> any way to reset the top panel?
<jbicha> rdewit_: did you try logging out and back in?
<jbicha> rdewit_: are you talking about GNOME Fallback?
<min|dvir|us> jbicha: he said 'unity --reset'.
<rdewit_> jbicha, i'm using unity (standard). yeah. can do another reboot, but when i removed the gconf settings i did it in another terminal whilst logged out from unity
<rdewit_> and i know it's my settings somehow being broken, since a newly created user doesn't have the problem (and setting the gtk theme in the 'advanced settings' just works.
<jbicha> rdewit_: the theme is mostly if not entirely set in gsettings now
<rdewit_> but not with my migrated settings from 11.04 to 11.10. It used to work but between some updates things fell over. I'm really curious where the settings for the top panel are stored.
<min|dvir|us> rdewit_: try going into ccsm and resetting to default profile.
<min|dvir|us> How do I set an environment variable for root?
<min|dvir|us> Nobody has any idea?
<dooglus> are there any 'dark' themes for GTK3?  I like light text on a dark background.
<Andy80> anyone of you is having this strange bug: I've upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 on my Asus EeePC 1005 and using image viewer to view images the touchpad stops working... I had to use the keyboard to reboot the system...
 * rdewit_ is back. ccsm killed my session and therefore my chat. using irssi now...
<min|dvir|us> How do I set an environment variable for root?
<rdewit_> so, now after running ccsm and having it killed my session, i'm back to where i was a few days ago: unity doesn't run and I only have nautilus running.
<min|dvir|us> rdewit_: ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<min|dvir|us> Wait, a fresh account works fine?
<rdewit_> yeah, fresh account is just fine
<rdewit_> i've had gnome data setting converter crash many a times in the past few days
<rdewit_> i think something went wrong there
<rdewit_> but top panel is gtk and shared by gnome (i've also got gnome3 installed)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables min|dvir|us
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: it sets for non-root user, but doesn't work for root.
<min|dvir|us> Hmm, nevermind.
<rdewit_> min|dvir|us: unity is really broken now, but unity-2d works (but still with broken top panel)
<min|dvir|us> rdewit_: consider removing .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .nautilus and whatever else is GNOMEy.
<rdewit_> min|dvir|us: yeah, did that, but can try it again. it had no effect on the top panel. at all.
<min|dvir|us> Also .config/{things,go,here}.
<rdewit_> min|dvir|us: any specifics in there that could cause it? i've got many settings built up over the years, and would hate to lose them if not necessary
<min|dvir|us> compiz-1.
<min|dvir|us> Delete all hidden directories from your account present in the fresh account.
<rdewit_> min|dvir|us: that makes sense. I'll rename those and see what happens.
<DanaG> weird, somehow I have a compiz profile named "" (empty string), and another named:
<DanaG> ��
<DanaG> Yes, garbage.
<DanaG> And I've lost Unity.
<min|dvir|us> DanaG: make a fresh account. Does it work?
<DanaG> Well, I haven't tried a whole new account, but I've tried removing compiz-1 dir.
<DanaG> That works, until it breaks again.
<min|dvir|us> So make a new account.
<min|dvir|us> If you don't, you'll never know if it's your settings or a broken package.
<DanaG> ��
<DanaG> er
<min|dvir|us> I know for a fact there is a bug that causes this.
<DanaG> Traceback (most recent call last):    File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 253, in ParseSettings        plugin.Update ()
<DanaG>   File "compizconfig.pyx", line 783, in compizconfig.Plugin.Update (src/compizconfig.c:5765)              File "compizconfig.pyx", line 870, in compizconfig.Plugin.ApplyStringExtensions (src/compizconfig.c:6780)   KeyError: '\xc0\x9d\xc3\x01'
<min|dvir|us> OK, looks like you got things figured out. Good luck.
<DanaG> well, I'm installing updates now.
<DanaG> Or I think I am.
<DanaG> Update-manager died, but aptd is going.
<rdewit_> DanaG: updates prob won't help. I just noticed i have similar garbage
<min|dvir|us> You can log in to multiple accounts at once.
<min|dvir|us> The garbage is irrelevant, most likely.
<min|dvir|us> DanaG: make a fresh account.
<rdewit_> min|dvir|us: do you happen to recall the bug #?
<min|dvir|us> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/utouch-geis/+bug/857552
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857552 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "geisview crashed with SIGSEGV in geis_get_configuration()" [Low,Triaged]
<min|dvir|us> This bug affects users with xorg-edgers PPA.
<min|dvir|us> If your unity --reset output has 'geis' in it, this bug affects you, most likely.
<DanaG> I did recursive-unset on gconf tree related to compiz.
<DanaG> Now I have it back, for now.
<DanaG> har, with correct DPI settings, the default fonts are huge.
<DanaG> But by default, the X server LIES about screen size, on purpose.
<bazhang> !find remastersys
<ubottu> Package/file remastersys does not exist in oneiric
 * rdewit_ is one step closer: it looks like the top panel settings are either in .local, .cache or .compiz-1. Any interest in me investigating further for future reference?
<DanaG> also check gconf?
<rdewit_> DanaG: if your question was for me: no, none of the gconf settings seemed to make a difference. My top panel had a wrong style and i could not change it back by any means. It's ok after renaming those 3 dirs. I'll find which one it was.
<DanaG> hmm, is it possible to make the new alt-tab always go through all windows?
<DanaG> Alternately, if I set it to super+tab instead of alt-tab, it still shows the dash if I hit super-tab quickly.
<graingert> did the shadows used to be re-size targets?
<graingert> on windows in 11.04
<DanaG> Ooh, that's a nice improvement over the old 1-pixel (that's dang small) resize target!
<graingert> DanaG: it was in 11.04
<graingert> but not in 11.10
<graingert> it was great
<DanaG> Yeah, the old static switcher doesn't look as spiffy as the new one.
<DanaG> But the new one acts oddly... too much like the things I dislike about Mac.
<DanaG> And if you put it on super, it acts inconsistently.
<DanaG> super-tab once, quickly... flips window and opens the dash.
<DanaG> super, hold, tab... gives the switcher.
<DanaG> "automatically grid windows on timer"... timer needs to be configurable.
<graingert> you mean alt+tab
<graingert> super tab does nothing on default settings
<DanaG> no, I mean, if you assign it to super instead.
<DanaG> And super+w does "scale" AND shows the dash.
<DanaG> Try it, quickly.  super-w.  super-w.
<DanaG> release the super key after each try.
<graingert> oh you'll need to assign dock to something else
<DanaG> well, it really should realize I've hit something else, and not still show the dash.
<DanaG> It should be able to see: super down, super up.  Show dash.
<DanaG> Super down.  something else down, up.  Super up.  NO dash.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/871084
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871084 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash shows if you press another "super" combo quickly" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> anyone know how to install adobeair:i386 in ubuntu 11.10
<graingert> bjsnider: installing libasound2:i386 does not conflict with libasound2
<bjsnider> graingert, interesting that it says pre-depends: multiarch-support
<bjsnider> i'm not a multiarch expert at this point
<graingert> bjsnider: I don't think anyone is
<graingert> bjsnider: I added my comment to bug 854196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854196 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "libsdl1.2debian:i386 removes libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854196
<bjsnider> slangasek is, for one
<bjsnider> but he's an expert on everything
<graingert> !later tell slangasek helloo
<ubottu> graingert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graingert> :9
<chroot> #ubuntu send me here
<chroot> i want to ask a small question
<bjsnider> graingert, it appears to me to be a bit of a mess at this point, but i definitely could be wrong
<graingert> !question | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chroot> ok
<chroot> will 11.10 still use utility desktop environment
<graingert> chroot: nope
<graingert> chroot: and 11.04 didn't use that either
<chroot> what, impossble ,
<chroot> kde?
<bjsnider> never heard of it
<bazhang> chroot, unity NOT utility
<graingert> bazhang: OHHH
<bazhang> chroot, I've told you this before
<graingert> yeah why didn't I see that before? (Trollface.jpg)
<chroot> unity
<chroot> i remember it
<chroot> so , what will the desktop evn in 11.10
<bazhang> chroot, unity gnome-shell and others
<chroot> wow, so many
<graingert> chroot: unity by default
<Dougie187> So, has anyone else had any issues with the unity dock being unresponsive or the launcher command (Super by default) being unresponsive as well?
<chroot> hey, and i want to see the source code of getpass(3)  in ubuntu, but i can't find the src
<chroot> how
<graingert> chroot:  This function is obsolete.  Do not use it.
<graingert> chroot: try ##c
<chroot> graingert, u mean join ##c chanel
<chroot> ?
<graingert> chroot: try #freenode
<chroot> ok
<chroot> graingert, ##c is wrong
<graingert> chroot: seems fine to me
<chroot> impossible
<graingert> chroot: you're not even there?
<chroot> where
<graingert> so how can you know if they are wrong
<graingert> ##c
<chroot> graingert, i type "/join ##c"
<chroot> but nothing appear
<chroot> ##c
<Dougie187> what is your client?
<chroot> xchat
<graingert> try #c and you should get fwded
<chroot> the same
<chroot> what is your client?
<Dougie187> It works for me, in pidgin
<Dougie187> fyi
<chroot> whatever , do u know how to get the source code of getpass(3)?
<graingert> !patience | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<graingert> chroot: try unistd.h
<Dougie187> chroot: is it a package?
<chroot> unistd.h just a .h file
<chroot> Dougie187, is a program in all linux
<Dougie187> I meant, is it in a package. but you are saying it's just part of the kernel? so, why not get the kernel source?
<graingert> getpass is a function defined in unistd.h
<Dougie187> brb, I have to figure out how to eject an sdcard.....
<Dougie187> :(
<chroot> graingert, yes you are right , but it just a defination of getpass
<graingert> chroot: the guys in ##c will tell you
<graingert> if you can't get there use the web interface
<graingert> to freenode
<graingert> or ask in freenode why you can't access ther
<graingert> there*
<graingert> presumably you got banned
<chroot> ok
<graingert> you're probably looking for libc
<chroot> i am installing pigin ,
<graingert> chroot: you probably want the web interface
<graingert> pidgin is fairly difficult to use with IRC
<graingert> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<chroot> ok , how web interface
<bjsnider> graingert, i think you're wasting your time
<graingert> chroot: try these guys: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/how-do-i-shot-web they seem to know what they are doing
<chroot> graingert, it worked
<chroot> thank you
<graingert> awesome!
<graingert> bjsnider: see
<graingert> and I only had to resort to trolling 3 times
<bjsnider> think of all the things you could have done with that time instead
<Dougie187> ok, so now I need to figure out how to get my sdcard reader to work.
<Dougie187> anyone have any tips?
<graingert> bjsnider: I'm out of new content on google-reader
<graingert> I have nothing left to do
<bjsnider> you could have gotten a few pages into a really good book, like "fear and loathing in las vegas"
<graingert> chroot: it might be somewhere in http://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=tree;h=refs/heads/master;hb=master
<graingert> chroot: tadah!
<graingert> http://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=blob_plain;f=misc/getpass.c;hb=master
<graingert> I hope you have your bitcoins ready
<Dougie187> lol
<graingert> I'm liking "/* Tricky, tricky. */"
<graingert> and
<graingert>     /* We opened the terminal; now close it.  */
<graingert> chroot: that had better not been your homework
<graingert> chroot: 16epLSMTMcxrtvUkHL1U9ndz5wff61xeLA
<chroot> no, that not , i am learning advanced program in unix env  my self, and i  saw the getpass , i just want to see it
<graingert> chroot: I see
<graingert> chroot:
<chroot> what
<graingert> I accidently pressed enter
<graingert> before typing my message
<bjsnider> graingert, at least it's commented
<chroot> bye
<chroot> i am hungry
<chroot> thank you , glad to talk with u
<graingert> np
<dylan-m> Does anyone else have an entry for XTerm and UXTerm in the dash right now?
<jbicha> dylan-m: yes, it's there by default
<jbicha> bug 129041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129041 in xterm (Ubuntu) "xterm icon available by default" [Low,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<dylan-m> jbicha: Okay, thanks for the clarification. Do you know if there's a particular reason? I know we had xterm before, but I weirdly don't remember it having an entry here. Seems pretty heavy to have three terminal apps in our little applications list :/
<dylan-m> I guess my memory is just failing, then. Thank you for the direction!
<jbicha> dylan-m: showing the icons by default is new to 11.10; I don't like it but I need to convince the right people :)
<dylan-m> Ah, I see that now that I'm reading. Grr, this'll probably end up on the released iso either way :(
<jbicha> yeah, it's not a good idea to change it now but it can be looked at for 12.04
<jbicha> it's like a 2-line change but still...
<raju> how can i know the releasing of development versions for testing , i mean now 11.10 ready to release , so when 12.04 will be released for testing ?
<dylan-m> raju: The schedule for 12.04 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<raju> dylan-m thanks i will make a look
<dylan-m> raju: If you want to help out right away, it'll make sense to hop on when the first alpha comes out, which is December 1st.
<raju> dylan-m,  yes man i wanna
<raju> dylan-m,  whats that developer summit ? I mean whats the working going to be done ? is it for development of applications of 12.04
<dylan-m> raju: That's where lots of people get together and plan out what to do for the next six months, then there's a little unwritten gap after that where everyone recovers from the thing. That kind of development discussion usually happens on the mailing lists at lists.ubuntu.com, and various IRC rooms. Lots of people post about development type stuff on planet.ubuntu.com as well :)
<raju> now i got it , what are things to be include , how it would be, everything right ?
<raju> dylan-m, ^^
<dylan-m> raju: Yeah, that's pretty much it. You can participate in UDS remotely, too: there's an audio feed out of all the rooms and an IRC channel for each one, too. You might learn some interesting stuff! There'll be something about that on Planet Ubuntu in the coming weeks (and you can always check out summit.ubuntu.com).
<dylan-m> raju: So, err, all kinds of stuff going on. I couldn't possibly tell you all of it (or much of it, even), but hopefully that'll give you some ideas. Good luck!
<raju> dylan-m,  This is great man , thank you man
<ripper003> looking to run thunderbird as a background process so on startup I get any new mail notifications I might have?
<ripper003> awkward :-(
<sagaci> should one use reportbug or apport-bug to report bugs
<jussi> anyone on oneiric want to confirm that supertuxkart / supertux dont start?
<iceroot> jussi: error-messages when starting from shell?
<jussi> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704784/
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames   <--- page does not exists?!
<maxb> * exist
<iceroot> jussi: i will try it here on my system
<maxb> Moin appears to believe it has been deleted, but I don't see the usual deletion marker in the source
<iceroot> jussi: after downloading "supertux" i can run it fine by typing "supertux2" with the latest 11.10 release
<l00pb4ck> hi, how do i autologin to gnome3 instead of unity?
<GirlyGirl> Ok ... So  have a Kubuntu Oneric Beta 2 test machine ... its running fine. Now on natty unity never worked for me ... something was always not working right ... either only a desktop wallpaper is present themes get messed up etc ... Is unity on oneric mature now?
<clad> Hi, I can't seem to be able to refresh the repositories or install anything. Trying to refresh, everything repo gets to "100%" but the installer get stuck a long time to "downloading" then give up and get back to the updater saying "Package information was updated X days ago"
<clad> And trying to install something get me stuck to "downloading package" with actually nothing happening (the field where all the progress indicator was stay blank and empty)
<GirlyGirl> clad: Is this on a natty upgrade?
<iceroot> clad: "sudo apt-get update" is working?
<clad> I was able to successfuly update the system before, this occured suddenly and I haven't done anything special or related to installation that I can remember of since then.
<dr_willis> we must be gettting closer to release. :) i see fewer updates every day.
<clad> Fresh install from beta 2 iso image, and lemme try that iceroot
<iceroot> dr_willis: but still some bad bugs
<clad> aptitude update get stuck at this line: 91% [Connecting to tw.archive.ubuntu.com (140.112.8.139)]
<iceroot> clad: can you reach the server?
<iceroot> clad: e.g. ping
<clad> I can ping, I try to manually connect the ftp
<iceroot> clad: should be http
<iceroot> clad: and isnt archive for older ubuntu-releases?
<clad> I didnt touch anything, whatever is there is the default
<iceroot> clad: ok then i am maybe wrong
<clad> Any yeah can't connect to the server no matter http or ftp
<clad> I guess setting the package manager to another country should do the trick
<iceroot> clad: better should be a correct error-message from software-center that a server cant be reached instead of the current situation
<clad> Well, in China we don't really have the same internet protocole, it often messes up softwares in strange way
<l00pb4ck> hi, how do i autologin to gnome3 instead of unity?
<iceroot> clad: of course you have the same protocols
<iceroot> clad: maybe with some spy-addons :)
<clad> Not really, we have the GFW sending incorrect error pages all the time
<clad> And some kind of errors are replaced by others
<clad> (like fake 404 page when actually the server can't be reach, makes software think the server is reachable but not working)
<clad> (Or http answers being sent through protocoles not related to the web at all)
<clad> Anyhow, using US servers seem to work, thanks !
<clad> Of course the download of the flash plugin is slow as hell... 10Kbs... Sure Adobe, give us even more reason to want to boycott your plugin...
<GirlyGirl> clad: I don't think abode does that on purpose. Unfortuantely it can be quite difficult for companies like abode to have servers in CHina esp after what happened with google
<clad> Well then, why is everything related to flash always such a pain while I generally don't have problems with western softwares ? Even the US Ubuntu repo works at max speed.
<clad> The whole idea of having to have a package that wget the binary from their website is quite ridiculous. There is many other proprietary software provided by Ubuntu and other linux distros, and they fit just fine in packages directly...
<clad> If they are so paranoid about distributing the software their way, they could at least make sure they can do it correctly.
<maxb> iceroot: You're confusing "archive" used in the Debian (old stuff) vs. Ubuntu (current stuff) senses - and yes, that particular set of naming conventions is rather unfortunate
<maxb> clad: It's not wget-ing it from Adobe, it's wget-ing it from archive.canonical.com, which is in London, IIUC
<clad> Oh well, my bad then
<maxb> Is anyone experiencing synaptics touchpads locking up under oneiric?
<maxb> It seems to happen shortly after login, if it happens at all
<clad> As a matter of fact, I did. Everything time I do a "lsusb", afterward I can't find any other solution but to reboot or use a mouse
<clad> I can't tell you if it happens in earlier release though, I haven't used any older version on my laptop
<maxb> Hmm... lsusb doesn't seem to trigger it for me
<clad> lsusb as user doesn't, lsusb as root does
<maxb> yeah, tried both
<clad> I just tried again to make sure and still happens on me.
<clad> Anyhow, I don't have any lockup occuring by itself like you
<phibxr> What happened with the currently active window throwing a bigger shadow in the default Unity-theme?
<perberos> !
<umadbro> ?
<perberos> secret chan
<vlt> Hello. Will I need specific (video) hardware for Ubuntu 11.10? On 11.04 I got a hardware related error message the first time I tried to login (falling back to Gnome instead of Unity).
<phibxr> vlt, it will fall back to unity 2d if you don't have the hardware for unity.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<vlt> phibxr: What hardware do I need?
<phibxr> vlt, anything capable of 3d-acceleration.
<vlt> phibxr: When logging in to Ubuntu 11.04 the first time I got a message that my hardware doesn't support Unity and Ubuntu will fallback to Gnome.  I got this video card: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)".
<vlt> phibxr: In 11.10 there will be Unity 2D then?
<phibxr> vlt, no idea if that's got drivers for hardware acceleration or not. if there are non-opensource drivers available, you will get prompted after the first login to perform an automated installation of better drivers.
 * penguin42 growls at pa
<penguin42> yofel: Do you still have problems with the default output switching to HDMI?
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  I had to install PA for web content audio
<penguin42> PA on natty worked so well for me; OO seems to have broken something
<penguin42> hmph working after a reboot - shouldn't need to do that
<BluesKaj> penguin42, blacklist the hdmi card in /etc/modprob.d/blacklist.conf.
<Flynsarmy> don't RCs usually come out a week before final? finals now released in 4 days
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm that's not a bad idea
<BluesKaj> penguin42, correction , /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   , it works on this pc
<yofel> penguin42: not right now, happens every now and then
<BluesKaj> to find the module to balcklist runb , lsmod | grep  snd
<penguin42> yofel: I have a bit of a theory; I just had problems and did an lsof /dev/snd/* and found knotify on the first device and PA only claiming the second - pactl was only listing the hdmi device
<Flynsarmy> is ther ea big bug holding up the RC or something?
<penguin42> ea?
<Flynsarmy> there a*
<penguin42> a
<penguin42> Flynsarmy: I did read something saying it was getting spun today - not sure why
<yofel> iso.qa.ubuntu.com only shows the final images, so I don't think there'll be an RC
<BluesKaj> penguin42, did you designate the preferred card as : "options snd_modulename index=0" that setting gives the card priority/default
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No, I didn't do anything other than the GUI options
<BluesKaj> in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<penguin42> right, breakfast!
<BluesKaj> penguin42, thatwhat the tutorials advise and it works , altho a reboot is required
<yofel> I'll poke apachelogger later if he knows why knotify would claim a sound device for itself
<BluesKaj> yofel, here's hoping that the windows sizing prob goes away with the new release , because i still have windows opening in the top left , the size of a postage stamp , ignoring any special windows or application setings I give them
<BluesKaj> unless I use the "force " settings'
<hjd> Anyone know whether bug 840135 is intentional?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840135 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "oneiric-backports enabled by default in software-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840135
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> backports are not installed by default anymore
<ali1234> what's the bug number for "launcher doesn't appear"?
<BluesKaj> ali1234, try dbus-launch "application"
<BluesKaj> see what the output is
<ali1234> BluesKaj: Couldn't exec application: No such file or directory
<s1m0nsk1> why don't I see a shortcut to a mounted drive in the left panel of nautilus?
<BluesKaj> nameofapplication like amarok or someother
<s1m0nsk1> Or a shortcut on the desktop?
<BluesKaj> ali1234,^
<ali1234> BluesKaj: it runs the program and doesn't output anything. why are you telling me to do this?
<ali1234> i found it. bug 832150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<penguin42> yeh I get that - is it supposed to?
<BluesKaj> ok ali1234 , just try the name of the app in the terminal , to see what errors occur , if iindeed it's the launcher
<ali1234> what app?
<BluesKaj> any app
<ali1234> it works fine?
<ali1234> why wouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> just making sure
<BluesKaj> penguin42, did you try blacklisting the hdmi ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Nah, not bothered at the moment - it's booted and running OK
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I was getting audio dropouts every 10 secs or so after insalling PA ... strange behaviour , so I rebooted and no more dropouts...still weird  that we need to reboot more and more to make changes stick
<penguin42> as I say, PA isn't that happy in OO - very hard to report that as a bug though
<BluesKaj> I won't report it
<BluesKaj> too much bother for such a small thing
<BluesKaj> never cared for PA, but as long as the digital passthru works ok then I don't care because pulseaudio's role is strictly as a digital server
<phibxr> penguin42, HDMI was the default sound output for me after a fresh install of beta 2. a bit annoying, indeed.
<penguin42> phibxr: KDE or Gnome?
<BluesKaj> heh, i don't have a hdmi out, just a dvi>hdmi , the hdmi showed up in phonon til I blacklisted it
<lucas-arg> in sound preferences i dont see front output of my laptop sound card... i can manage it with alsamixer only...
<lucas-arg> is it a pulseaudio bug?
<BluesKaj> lucas-arg, do you mean the volume ctrls on the laptop keyboard aren't working ?
<lucas-arg> nope... the output of my card is not shown in volumen control... where u plug the headphones in...
<lucas-arg> for some reason i can see "FRONT" in alsamixer, but i cant controle from the gui
<lucas-arg> and while using skype sound stops working
<hasenj> I set my user to auto-login
<hasenj> but, it always logs into xfce session
<hasenj> even though I logged in to unity last time
<khear> what does the "pre-release images" for October 6th mean on the release schedule? is that like RC? nothing after beta 2 seems to be available though
<khear> ah well, i guess google answered my question
<BluesKaj> interesting that avidemux is no longer available in the repos
<pythonsnake> how can I connect to current  Xubuntu session in ssh?
<pythonsnake> trying to help a friend
<pythonsnake> just like teamviewer
<jtaylor> he needs to be running a ssh daemon
<jtaylor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<lucas-arg> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lucas-arg> thats all he needs to do
<lucas-arg> then ssh IP -l login-name will ask for password
<pythonsnake> how to xorg over ssh?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, that's not a conspiracy or anything, it ftbfs. bug 831096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831096 in avidemux (Ubuntu) "avidemux version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu7 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831096
<jtaylor> ssh -X if its allowed by the server
<pythonsnake> jtaylor, okay
<pythonsnake> how to start xubuntu session ?
<lucas-arg> pythonsnake, theres a tool called remote desktop
<pythonsnake> it doesn't work
<lucas-arg> pythonsnake, enable it and then use Terminal Server Client
<lucas-arg> pythonsnake, first ENABLE REMOTE DESKTOP
<pythonsnake> lucas-arg, how?
<lucas-arg> pythonsnake, just search for remote desktop in ubuntu menu... its easy
<pythonsnake> I use xubuntu
<lucas-arg> pythonsnake, it doesnt matter... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n33yl1jAqgQ
<penguin42> lucas-arg: Are you sure xubuntu has it installed by default?
<lucas-arg> i dont know just installed!
<penguin42> lucas-arg: You can't assume xubuntu has the same menus
<lucas-arg> its simple u have terminal, synaptic or software center to search for "remote desktop" and "terminal client server"
<lucas-arg> there are also tons of videos on youtube showing how to do it
<lucas-arg> sudo apt-get install vino vinagre
<lucas-arg> sudo apt-get install tscleint
<BluesKaj> is there a method for copying video file names with the same file extn to join them together into one video like the cat file2. file2 etc, without copying each file name individually from properties
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> err file1 file2
<pythonsnake> lucas-arg, no tsclient pkg
<pythonsnake> nevermind
<pythonsnake> gonna use tv
<pythonsnake> teamviwer*
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, http://ffmpeg.org/faq.html#SEC27
<phibxr> Hmm. In 11.04 the Ubuntu-symbol in the top-left corner used to get a blue triangle when a program wanted your attention -- where has that feature gone in 11.10?
 * penguin42 doesn't get the Ubuntu symbol at the top left any more!
<burntodisc> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 on a PC. Do I have to do anything else other than changing the boot order in BIOS if I choose to reinstall?
<penguin42> no
<burntodisc> penguin42: So I can just boot the Ubuntu disc and let the installer do the rest?
<lenios_> yes
<penguin42> burntodisc: Yep - it'll ask you if you want to use the whole disc and if you are you sure you want to erase it all
<burntodisc> Awesome. Thanks!
<burntodisc> Well, I have another question while I'm still in here. Is it possible to install VirtualBox on 11.10? I'm not able to find a download for 11.10 here --> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<lenios_> it is possible
<lenios_> i have it working
<lenios_> just apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<jtaylor> whats wrong with the version in the repository?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, thanks for that :)
<burntodisc> lenios_: Any major bugs or was it hard to get up and running?
<lenios_> just apt-get install, no problem
<burntodisc> lenios_: Thanks! :>
<burntodisc> See you later boys and girls! I'm off to reinstall Ubuntu! :>
<scotty^> Can someone please take a look at bug #830911 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830911 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox by default doesn't know what to do with .deb files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830911
<scotty^> It could be a bug in Firefox, which is where it's currently assigned, or it could be a bug in shared-mime-info
<scotty^> My Oneiric box is currently without network access so I can't confirm the problem yet.
<DanaG> weird... udisks things "host key fingerprint" is an unexpected error in SSH.
<penguin42> what's the connection between udisks and ssh?
<DanaG> I'm using the "connect to server" thing.
<DanaG> It seems to be confused by the Visual Host Key.
<DanaG> Thinks it's "unexpected stderr output".
<mikedep333> penguin42, ssh can be used by disk utility to manage disks on other nodes
<mikedep333> it calls the udisk utility
<mikedep333> to manage the disks
<penguin42> really? Wow - didn't know that
<mikedep333> penguin42, yup, it's easy to miss
<mikedep333> it's in the disk utility file menu
<mikedep333> (I think disk utility is also called "palimpsest" or something)
<mikedep333> DanaG, try doing a regualar ssh session into the remote machine
<scotty^> Any ubufox maintainers here?
<mikedep333> eg, "ssh computer2" from the terminal
<DanaG> That works fine.
<DanaG> Here's the error text in udisks:
<penguin42> mikedep333: Hmm that's pretty neat
<DanaG> Error connecting to "microserver".  An error occurred: the operation failed.  Details:
<mikedep333> DanaG, when you do that, does it ask you to accept a fingerprint?
<DanaG> Host key fingerprint is 03:76:56:91:43:a7:bd:48:38:02:03:e9:f7:54:7a:26+--[ECDSA  256]---+  |  .oo    .+o.    |   |  .  o  .oo+     |   | .    +o= o..    |   |  . ..E=oo . .   |   |   . o +S . .    |   |      .  .       |   |                 |   |                 |      |                 |+-----------------+
<DanaG> I stripped line-breaks to avoid spamming the channel.
<mikedep333> yeah
<DanaG> So it's thinking the Visual Host Key is an error.
<DanaG> That's the complete body of the "Error".
<mikedep333> I'm not familiar with visual host keys
<DanaG> They're pretty nifty.
<mikedep333> but if ssh is configured to show a message  like a visual host key every time you connect, it may be confusing disk-utility
<mikedep333> because disk-utility probably isn't parsing it correctly
 * penguin42 isn't entirely sure what permissions he has on hsi remote machine that lets him do that! 
<DanaG> also, whoever decided to name the actual binary "parchment that's been erased and rewritten", and yet leave the package named gnome-disk-utility?
<penguin42> hey?
<DanaG> I actually had to do dpkg-listfiles the first time I ran that tool, to find the actual binary's name.
<DanaG> Because it's darn well not gnome-disk-utility.
<DanaG> It's "palimpsest".
<penguin42> ah yes - probably seemed like a good name at the time....
<DanaG> Yeah, but they should've symlinked it.
<DanaG> Or something.
<mikedep333> DanaG, palimpsest has a deaper meaning
<mikedep333> *deeper
<mikedep333> it refers to multiple layers of culture in a society
<DanaG> Still, apt-get install gnome-disk-utility.  I then expect to run gnome-disk-utility.  =þ
<mikedep333> just as a disk can have multiple layers in terms of extended partitions, lvm, etc
<penguin42> DanaG: A symlink would cost very little!
<mikedep333> DanaG, I do agree
<mikedep333> definitely symlink it
<mikedep333> file a bug report ;)
<DanaG> Anyway, now it's a non-issue with Unison.
<mikedep333> http://www.screenage.de/blog/2008/10/15/having-fun-with-openssh-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-visual-host-keys/
<mikedep333> "Please note: This might break applications that rely on the ssh console client as they don’t expect graphical art popping up. So if some other clients don’t work anymore, play around with aliases or your ~/ssh/config file."
<ThomasWaldmann> is banshee broken for internet radio streaming (*.pls stuff)? can someone try if it works for him?
<mikedep333> ThomasWaldmann, one sec and I'll test it
<ThomasWaldmann> http://listen.di.fm/public3/classicvocaltrance.pls < e.g. that starts banshee, says "buffering 0%" and then nothing happens, no music :|
<ThomasWaldmann> (I clicked on that link in firefox, if that matters)
<lenios_> it does work when you open it from banshee
<mikedep333> ThomasWaldmann, it doesn't seem to work for me in banshee at all
<mikedep333> I tried "import playlist"
<lenios_> right click on radio > add station
<lenios_> and put the url with http type
<mikedep333> lenios_, sounds like this is one of the ubuntu "papercuts" that needs fixing
<DanaG> Weird... palimpsest remote says my Samsung drives don't support SMART.
<ThomasWaldmann> mikedep333: i don't know if they changed something, but i was regularly using di.fm with 11.04 and it ever worked. now tried with 11.10 and doesn't work.
<mikedep333> ThomasWaldmann, I think Ubuntu switched from rhythmbox to banshee
<mikedep333> as the default music manager/player
<ThomasWaldmann> no, it was banshee before for me
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> a regression maybe?
<ThomasWaldmann> fsck
<ThomasWaldmann> half my fault. it was missing the mp3 codec stuff
<ThomasWaldmann> when manually adding that radio station, it'll tell that the codec is missing. but it won't tell if you start it from the browser.
<ThomasWaldmann> (i installed using the alternate cd and did not have network at install time)
<ThomasWaldmann> now gnome-codec-install crashed X)
<mikedep333> ThomasWaldmann, I may not have the same .pls as you, but even with the mp3 codecs installed, double-clicking it doesn't work
<mikedep333> let me try di.fm from firefox
<ThomasWaldmann> works!
<ThomasWaldmann> i just installed latest updates + the mp3 codec.
<DanaG> Okay, even weirder: running palimpsest directly on the server DOES show SMART as supported.
<sammy> so lets say I add an oneiric deb-src line to my sources.list. then I use apt-get -b source -t oneiric packagename. what are the possible pitfalls? the package i'm building still has a control file, but is that just for when the package is finished building, and there's no dependency checking done before the build, say, when I do 'apt-get build-dep pakagename' first?
<penguin42> sammy: I don't think it will check much
<penguin42> sammy: An oddment I saw yesterday was I built an oneiric source package on a recent Debian and it gave a load of warnings during the dpkg-buildpackage about being unable to parse dependencies - erm and seemed to build fine; I've got a nasty feeling it ignored most of them :-)
<Arnold> Hello everyone.
<sammy> penguin42: but when you tried to install it, the control file is still there and filled out, shouldnt the install have failed?
<penguin42> sammy: When I installed the package I think it read the control file and parsed it correctly, I think it was just a build issue for build dependencies
<sammy> penguin42: I guess I'm not seeing the point of using apt-get to ever build that way from a newer repository, then
<sammy> penguin42: if it does no dependency checking, whats the point of having that feature built into apt if it will 'AlmostAlways' create dependency isues
<penguin42> sammy: I guess if you're back porting a lot it might be the easiest way, not much in it
<sammy> hm. lame.
<Arnold> Has anyone noticed Compiz taking slightly more memory when you're using a proprietary driver, rather than the open source one?
<sammy> so I can use dget to get a sid package, but then I'm on my own to manually check the dependencies from the control file before using dpkg-buildpackage and installing it. got it. that seems like a waste :P
<penguin42> sammy: I think it should check the dependencies
<penguin42> Arnold: I don't use any prop ones, but that could be a lot of reasons for that - e.g. the prop ones may say they have extra features and Unity might end up using them
<sammy> wait, wouldn't apt-get build-dep snag the dependencies? and then complain if certain depdencies were in the newer repo?
<sammy> (assuming I only added the deb-src)
<penguin42> sammy: Yes it should
<penguin42> sammy: The other thing to watch out for is any changes made for multiarch in Oneiric, not sure what older stuff will think of that
<sammy> penguin42: I'm actually trying this with a package from sid
<sammy> *ducks*
<penguin42> sammy: It's got a fair chance - remember sid's unstable :-)
<sammy> penguin42: I know, thanks for the heads up :) the app is certainly stable, its a minor bugfix release on their end, debian/ubuntu stable is a few released behind, as it should be, to allow adequate testing I guess and all. but I trust the stability of the new version.
<penguin42> nod
<sammy> I fear this backporting process is something many people do regularly, I just lack any coherent documentation on how to do it, probably because no one wants to walk linux/debian newbs through the process if they don't know how apt/dependencies etc work
<penguin42> sammy: It's sometimes worth checking the Ubuntu packages to see what changes (if any) Ubuntu made - e.g. to fix ubuntu issues
<sammy> penguin42: there are actually a few patches applied in the current version that are fixed upstream in the new version. almost all of them, in fact.
<penguin42> sammy: You might want to try #ubuntu-packaging for help as well
<ArGGu^^> hello, When I try to install libxml2:i386 it wants to remove a lot of packages. One of them is libxml2 64bit package.
<sammy> I was just headed that way, and to ubuntu-devel too. gotta stop asking these kind of questions in straight #ubuntu first :P
<sammy> thanks :)
<ArGGu^^> should I be able to install both 32bit and 63bit of libxml2?
<jtaylor> no its not been converted to multiarch yet
<bjsnider> ArGGu^^, that is the expected behaviour
<Arnold> penguin42, I tried to find out which entry uses the most memory in the memory heaps area of Compiz, but the System Monitor window updates it too rapidly.
<jtaylor> system monitor is no good benchmarking tool
<Arnold> penguin42, I'm starting to wonder if it isn't the old memory leak bug caused by Compiz (increases when more window are being drawn and the more time Unity is left to run).
<ArGGu^^> bjsnider it removing libxml2 64bit is expected behaviour?
<Arnold> jtaylor, I'm trying to figure out why Compiz/Unity uses much more memory when using the proprietary NVidia driver, and it's nominal when running it with the open source one.
<Ian_> anyone any idea what I could do with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704977/
<ArGGu^^> bjsnider or did you mean that being able to install both is expected behavior?
<bjsnider> given the state of the packaging scripts at the moment, it is doing what it should
<lenios_> Ian_, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/859188
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859188 in apt (Ubuntu) "can't apt-get install --reinstall when foreign-arch version is present (E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx)" [Low,Triaged]
<Ian_> only low :(
<ArGGu^^> bjsnider, but in the future will it allow installing both?
<jtaylor> ArGGu^^: depends on the debian maintainer
<ArGGu^^> ok
<jtaylor> you can file a wishlist bug against the package in debian if you need it
<jtaylor> a there already is
<jtaylor> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=643026
<ubottu> Debian bug 643026 in libxml2 "please add multi-arch support for libxml2" [Normal,Open]
<bjsnider> you could research how to convert the packaging scripts and then rebuild the package locally yourself
<jtaylor> the bug has a patch
<ArGGu^^> ok thanks for the help.
<Ian_> thanks lenios_
<fabri> ciao
<fabri> list
<vlt> Hello. I want to install pkg "ubuntu-desktop" on a plain debootstrapped Ubuntu 11.10 install but I get 4 broken packages. Any idea how to solve this?
<vlt> The pkgs are libgd2-xpm, libgd2-noxpm, libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio, libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<Mkaysi> Does anyone else have problem that X doesn't start automatically and you must go to TTY1 and login and run "startx" or is it just me?
<penguin42> Mkaysi: Just you :-)
<penguin42> Mkaysi: Do you have  one of gdm/lightdm/kdm installed?
<Mkaysi> It can also be this MacBook or that that I accidentally halted while upgrade to 11.10 was running
<penguin42> Mkaysi: Oh, the later
<penguin42> Mkaysi: That's not going to be happy
<Mkaysi> penguin42: gdm or maybe lightdm depending on did that upgrade install / remove either of them.
<penguin42> Mkaysi: Try doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm    and see what happens
<Mkaysi> penguin42: It was reconfiguring openjade or something and that took over hour and then I halted
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Mkaysi> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mkaysi> Ok, I will run that now
<penguin42> Mkaysi: You're probably going to have a whole load of weird issues - stopping an install/upgrade is always trouble
<Mkaysi> penguin42: At least I will not get bored if I have issues :)
<Mkaysi> You should always look at good things in problems too
<penguin42> Mkaysi: The problem is some will be just due to the screwed up install - so keep an eye out
<Mkaysi> penguin42: Upgrading was running configuring so I think that it's not so critical
<Mkaysi> And I think that that configuring was crashed before halting
<thoeger> Hi folks
<thoeger> I have a problem or two after an upgrade-from-disk (my older upgrade-from-web system got somehow borked and stopped working).
<penguin42> describe the problem
<thoeger> My Ubuntu session simply doesn't start properly. When I go to a Ubuntu2D session and then run Unity --replace from within it, it works fine, but then afterwards I have to kill unity2d-launcher and unity2d-panel manually, which is a sorta cumbersone way to log into my session...
<thoeger> ...Maybe I need to somehow reset my Ubuntu session settings to default, is that possible?
<boodroscotch> Hello all.
<boodroscotch> I have just done a fresh install of Oneiric from th latest daily build, and the display always screws up when I boot up.
<boodroscotch> It boots up fine from the LiveCD, though, with Unity 3D
<boodroscotch> I have a Radeon HD 6970, if it's any help.
<Hatl> hi! i update to oneiric. now my multiseat configuration doesn't work correctly. the mice don't get attached right (same configuration). which files should i attach to this bug report?
<ripper003> Can't launch a video/audio chat in empathy via google talk, 'Invalid remote candidates passed' error?
<meerkats> will the new libreoffice be able to read and write .docs natively?
<meerkats> i mean .docx
 * penguin42 thinks I've read .docx with it
 * yofel is pretty sure he did too
 * Daekdroom is pretty sure LibreOffice can read and write .docx
<Daekdroom> However, it might not be as compatible to MS Office as you wish, given .docx changed a little since it was first used.
<Daekdroom> For example, these days I saved a .docx in LibreOffice and tried opening it in MS Office 2003 to only see it not recognize it as a valid file.
<Daekdroom> I suppose that happens between different MS Office versions too.
<bjsnider> was this experiment done in oneiric?
<penguin42> could 2003 read .docx?
 * penguin42 is thinking .docx was newer but isn't sure 
<bjsnider> not without a plugin
<bjsnider> docx was shoehorned in with office 2007
<bjsnider> could be the plugin for office 2003 was out of date
<Daekdroom> Yes, it was done in Oneiric.
<Daekdroom> and yes, it had a .docx plugin.
<Daekdroom> (the MS Office 2003 copy)
<bjsnider> is it the newest version?
<Daekdroom> No idea.
<bjsnider> can office 2007/10 read the resulting file?
<Daekdroom> I can't test it.
<bjsnider> well, you might have a point, but i think those issues have to be resolved first
<Daekdroom> Well, I think there's more than one type of .docx file.
<bjsnider> libre might be creating the newest revision, and your 2003 plugin is too old to read it
<Daekdroom> It must be using the revision that became the standard along with OpenDocument.
<Mkaysi> "dpkg --configure -a" fixed every issue :D
<pangolin> it's like a magic command
<tar-gz> Hi how i can change language to polish in 11.10
<jbicha> tar-gz: run System Settings and choose Language Support then click Install/Remove Languages...
<tar-gz> jbicha: and i can't mark "polski" in menu
<K4k> I recently installed the xubuntu-desktop package and when I'm in an xfce4 session I'm unable to launch xfce4-power-manager-settings. The error I receive is xfce4-power-manager is not running, start [no] [yes] and I select yes, try again, still nothing. I tried launching xfce4-power-manager from terminal and did not receive any errors but I get the same message at the settings screen. Anyone have any ideas?
<tar-gz> Maybe i need restart?
<jbicha> tar-gz: you have to drag polski above English on the Language Support screen
<jbicha> the UI is a bit confusing and will be improved in 6 months when Ubuntu 12.04 is released
<tar-gz> jbicha: ;-) how i can mart thats? When i click mouse i can't see diference
<K4k> files in /etc/xdg/autostart will autostart with xfce correct? Just trying to think through why the power-manager isn't starting...
<jbicha> K4k: it depends; open the files and look for an OnlyShowIn: line
<K4k> Doesn't appear to have that line
<tar-gz> ;-(
<tar-gz> How i can change this language?
<K4k> jbicha: actualy, I lied, it's there it says XFCE;
<jbicha> K4k: then yes it should work
<jbicha> what wouldn't work are the OnlyShowIn:GNOME;Unity; ones
<K4k> jbicha: do you happen to know what log files xfce4-power-manager writes to?
<jbicha> K4k: no sorry I don't really use XFCE, try #xubuntu or an xfce-specific channel
<K4k> ah, --no-daemon seems to show somethings
<charlie-tca> K4k: if you have both xfce4-power-manager and gnome-power-manager installed, they conflict
<K4k> Ok, thanks for the info, do you know if it's file conflict or process conflict? I don't have gnome-power-manager currently running.
<K4k> --no-daemon gave me some error messages I'm going to try in #xubuntu
<Mkaysi> Weird. When I click external hard drive in unity panel, it tries to open it in Gedit instead of Nautilus
<ThomasWaldmann> is there something unusual with vim in 11.10?
<ThomasWaldmann> i guess i always get the minimal one, although i have installed the normal one and updated alternatives
<ThomasWaldmann> to be more precise, i call it from mc with F4 (and configured to use external editor)
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, found it. it needs export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim somehow, otherwise it calls vim.tiny(?). maybe a better idea would be to call "editor"?
<krutoileshii> anyone know how to change this statement to cover both 2.6 and 3.0
<krutoileshii> ifeq ($(KERNEL_VER), 2.6)
<jtaylor> remove the check ._.
<jtaylor> who cares about 2.4 :)
<krutoileshii> i know, but needit there for older boxes
<krutoileshii> how do i do an OR statement in the makefile.def
<jtaylor> maybe you can do something with filter
<krutoileshii> ... no clue how
<jtaylor> ifeq ($(KERNEL_VER), $(filter $(KERNEL_VER), 3.0 2.6))
<krutoileshii> let me give that a go
<jtaylor> you need to quote the versions
<krutoileshii> jtaylor, so ifeq ($(KERNEL_VER), $(filter $(KERNEL_VER), "3.0 2.6")) or is it ifeq ($(KERNEL_VER), $(filter $(KERNEL_VER), "3.0" "2.6"))
<jtaylor> the latter
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705040/
<jtaylor> correction: if you quote or not depends on what exactly is in $(KERNEL_VER)
<krutoileshii> kernel contains 2.6 or 3.0 or 2.4
<jtaylor> quoted or not
<krutoileshii> not quoted
<jtaylor> probably not, then also don't quite in the filter
<krutoileshii> i think it compiled when i ran make here is the output
<krutoileshii> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-11-generic'   CC [M]  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/os_linux.o   CC [M]  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/osm_linux.o   CC [M]  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/div64.o   CC [M]  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/r
<krutoileshii> Building modules, stage 2.   MODPOST 1 modules WARNING: could not find /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/.him_odin.o.cmd for /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/him_odin.o   CC      /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/rr26xx.mod.o   LD [M]  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rr2640-
<krutoileshii> only got a warning , no errors
<krutoileshii> jtaylor, when i try to do a makeinstall however, i get the following error "Can not get kernel version from rr26xx.."
<jtaylor> more bugs to solve it seems
<krutoileshii> yep
<krutoileshii> have a feeling it has something ot do with config.c file
<krutoileshii> it compiled as i have the module file, just cannot install
<krutoileshii> rr26xx.ko gets created
<krutoileshii> there is nothing in the make file
<thoeger> Hi folks, trying again... Is there a way to reset my session to default? Something has gone borked up along the way, and now when I log in using the Ubuntu session in LightDM, all I get is my wallpaper and a mouse cursor. No interaction I can come up with works, apart from ctrl-alt-del to log out again. Unity2d works fine, and I can start Unity from there.
<krutoileshii> this is the line that's complaining
<krutoileshii> ifeq ($(KERNEL_VER),)  $(error Cannot find kernel version. Check $(KERNELDIR)/include/linux/version.h.)  endif
<krutoileshii> it's in the Madefile.def
<lucas-arg> thoeger, try deleting all ur configurations... rm -rf .*
<thoeger> lucas-arg, are you kidding? What kinda advise is that?
<thoeger> that also will remove e.g. all pop mail boxes (at least under evolution) etc.
<pangolin>  bug 871469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871469 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-kde is not started with root privelidges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871469
<krutoileshii> jtaylor, it's in the install.sh file
<lenios> thoeger, you can log out, open a tty (ctrl+alt+f1), "sudo -i " to get a root term, and then move your home dir: mv /home/thoeger{,.bck}
<lenios> and then try to log in to see if that changes anything
<jbicha> that's not good advice either
<thoeger> lenios, That'll automatically create a new home dir for me, right?
<lenios> yes
<lenios> with (hopefully) good files
<jbicha> thoeger: basically just run unity --reset
<thoeger> Hmm... That may be a solution. I'm just suspecting it simply is a list of automatically run software that has items on it no longer on the system or something.
<mongy> anyone know where audio file previews went in 11.10 ?
<thoeger> jbicha, at what point? From tty or from UNity2d?
<jbicha> thoeger: command line is fine
<krutoileshii> case ${KERNEL_VER} in 	2.4 ) 	OBJ=o 	MODVER=`modinfo -f%{kernel_version} ${PWD}/${TARGETNAME}.${OBJ}` 	;; 	2.6 ) 	OBJ=ko 	MODVER=`modinfo -F vermagic ${PWD}/${TARGETNAME}.${OBJ} | cut -d' ' -f1` 	;; esac
<thoeger> jbicha, okay thx, that sound like a sound first try
<thoeger> okay try and log out and back in... Problem with running unity from command line is that Unity2d doesn't respect it, so now I have two launchers and two panels covering each other...
<krutoileshii> jtaylor, thank you very much, got it to compile and install
<krutoileshii> the install script was messed up, other than that, it is working like a charm
<thoeger> jbicha, unfortunately no result
<bjsnider> is thee any info in .xsession-errors about why unity isn't starting?
<thoeger> bjsnider, hmm there is a lot of warnings from unity-2d-launcher....
<bjsnider> what graphics driver have you got there?
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<thoeger> bjsnider, I don't think it's a graphics issue, 3d accel works fine in pretty much any other session than mine
<bjsnider> .xsession-errors or dmesg should have enough info to troubleshoot
<krutoileshii> now let's see if i could make a dkms package package out of it
<thoeger> bjsnider, I'm not too sklilled readin ghose though. But I have a thought; could it be that I somewhere have a compiz config file that asks it to load plugins that are no longer installed?
<bjsnider> thoeger, how about this. try to start a unity session from the login screen, and when you get as far as it takes you, go to a vt, and run DISPLAY=:0 unity
<thoeger> Okay, I will, may take a little bit though.
<bjsnider> yeah, you could nuke your compiz config
<thoeger> Okay, going out and back in...
<thoeger> bjsnider, unfortunately still no result
<thoeger> Where can I look to debug, again?
<bjsnider> yeah but there must be some useful information being communicated
<thoeger> It doesn't look like X doesn't start properly, rather that something else is blocking the session/login sequence...
<thoeger> Sure thing... Trying to run unity as you said, I got a segmentation fault
<bjsnider> oh, that's helpful
<thoeger> bjsnider, sorry, was that sarcasm...?
<bjsnider> yeah
<bjsnider> i mean you could install dbg packages and run it in valgrind i guess
<thoeger> Heheh
<thoeger> sure
<thoeger> but again
<bjsnider> you could try adding -v
<lenios> i'm really surprised language-support-* packages aren't there anymore
<thoeger> running unity works fine with unity --replace from inside my unity2d session - I just have to kill all unity 2d processes manually afterwards
<bjsnider> thoeger, ok, try the previous process except killall unity forst, in case it's already running, and run it with unity -v, and i suppose if you do $>unity_errata on the end it will capture the result in a file
<bjsnider> and also you should probably wipe out any compiz settings
<thoeger> bjsnider, aye
<dupondje> Hi, still got issue with my locale on oneiric. The locale is set to nl_NL instead of the wanted nl_BE. Any idea how I can change it
<dupondje> ?
<lenios> dupondje, go to language support
<dupondje> lenios: i'm on gnome3 btw
<lenios> me too
<dupondje> Language only gives me 'Nederlands'
<dupondje> country settings I can choose 'Nederlands (BelgiÃe)' but it doesn't change anythng
<lenios> you have to log out and log in again
<lenios> you can apply it system-wide too if you want it on lightdm
<dupondje> LC_CTYPE=nl_NL.UTF-8
<dupondje> doesn't change a ****
<dupondje> this is really sad :(
<thoeger> bjsnider, unfortunately it seems tthat the verbose output doesn't go in the file...
<dupondje> lenios: i'm unable to get nl_BE :(
<thoeger> bjsnider, but it looks like it is looking for some compiz-plugins in ~/.compiz-1/plugins, which don't exist. But why is it looking for them there?
<bjsnider> ok, so it finally did give you some useful info
<thoeger> bjsnider, but do you have any idea why it is looking for them there?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> google that
<bjsnider> thoeger, i think it should be &>unity_errata for the command to capture the console results
<thoeger> Ahaaa... okay sure
<thoeger> but there was little else but the complaints about the missing plugin files in the ~/.compiz-1 folder
<dupondje> really have no idea how to set the correct locale :(
<bjsnider> thoeger, you're not the only one to have had this problem, i'll tell you that much
<thoeger> Okay? Any bugs filed?
<M1> Is the release candidate out yet?
<rww> M1: there is no release candidate, so no :)
<thoeger> bjsnider, so it looks like it's adding the output to the file like it's supposed to now. Anything specific I should look for?
<M1> Then what was this about? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-release-candidate-due-shortly/
<rww> M1: OMG!Ubuntu is not always accurate.
<M1> alright.
<bjsnider> thoeger, oh, i was right this time. now you can pastebin the results
<rww> M1: If you want to test pre-release images, see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<dupondje> its sad. Locales can be set, wireless networks can't be removed, text is cut off in system-settings panel, unity crashes when  trying to view all apps ...
<dupondje> and this is going to be released in 4 days ?!
<qin> dupondje: You updating or using latest image?
<dupondje> i'm running it since pre-alpha
<rww> perhaps you have cruft accumulated from back then?
<qin> dupondje: Hence problems, install latest image.
<rww> tends to happen on devel release boxes
<bjsnider> rww, i'd say certainly so
<dupondje> qin: that won't change the fact I'm unable to change the locale
<dupondje> or there is no gui to remove wireless networks
<dupondje> or that the text length is hardcoded and just to short ...
<qin> dupondje: Using beta2 in vbox, only minor problem, unworthy to even notice.
<qin> dupondje: I think from 1/10
<dupondje> tell me, how can I change my locale to nl_BE ?
<qin> dupondje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule apparently language pack was last on list, reinstall with latest image.
<dupondje> I have latest updates ... so thats the same
<dupondje> and language packs contain the text
<dupondje> not the way how to set LC_CTYPE / LC_MESSAGES or so
<qin> Which come to reall question, when release party channel will start (if will)?
<thoeger> bjsnider, Pastebinned result: http://pastebin.com/2RZBL84C
<BluesKaj> qin, the ops will post it in the channel messages on release day
<qin> BluesKaj: thx.
<thoeger> bjsnider, still have this weird problem that the unity2d-panel doesn't seem to obey the opacity settings from the compiz Unity plugin... it's all very frustrating
<bjsnider> thoeger, maybe there's someone in #ayatana that can help
<bjsnider> i'm sure it's a userland config issue
<thoeger> bjsnider, okay, thank you so far
<BluesKaj> BBL ..dinner
<thoeger> bjsnider, okay I nuked my .gconf and .config folders, that worked.
<thoeger> So now I need to redo some settings but so be it
<bjsnider> userland config files
<bjsnider> by rule, packages cannot modify anything owned by the user, so they get left behind even if they contain settings that are disastrously wrong
<jbicha> thoeger: it might have been interesting to know what specifically broke, but at least it's fixed for you :)
<thoeger> jbicha, yeah I know but I also need a working system... :-)
<jbicha> thoeger: I just meant if you had extra time, you could have moved .gconf and .config instead of removing them, but no worries
<thoeger> jbicha, I did in fact move them rather than kuking them
<thoeger> nuking*
<bjsnider> could also have focused on the compiz subfolders instead of the whole thing
<thoeger> I never delete that kinda stuff until I'm sure it works without them
<jbicha> bjsnider: shouldn't unity --reset have reset the compiz settings?
<thoeger> bjsnider, sure thing... It's getting late here so patience is getting a little thin...
<bjsnider> jbicha, hey man, don't ax me. i'm a gnome-shell kinda guy
<bjsnider> but it seems like the two are separate
<bjsnider> but i think the reset commands should be extended to compiz if it isn't
<carl0s-> Is there a specific knack to getting the side bar menu thing to appear? It's not just a simple case of putting the mouse to the left of the screen is it? Do I have to put it to the left and make sure I don't hold it there or or something? It often won't come out anyway. It's certainly not intuitive. What's it thinking and how can I deal with that?
<carl0s-> (it always comes out if I hit Super, but then the app searcher menu comes out too.. although since one of the recent updates at least that doesn't mean I can't used the menu icons.
<thoeger> bjsnider, jbicha I'm pretty sire it does.
<bjsnider> what?
<bjsnider> i think what jbicha is getting at is that you used the --reset command and it wasn't good enough to fix you problem. that is a flaw in the command, since it is supposed to fix the exact problem you had
<carl0s-> more often than not I have firefox maximized. That's when the, erm, unity menu/doc bar thing won't appear unless I hit Super.
<thoeger> Okay completely different question. After resetting my config folders, all of a sudden I get a Ubiquity icon in the unity launcher, saying "install RELEASE"... Is this the proper way to upgrade to final from Beta?
<Daekdroom> thoeger, nope
<thoeger> bjsnider, except if the problem was somewhere else, which is what I suspect.
<carl0s-> thoeger, I've had that sat here for ages too.. it's like the icon is supposed to be there when using the LiveCD, except I'm not using the LiveCD.
<thoeger> Daekdroom, okay thanks, what I suspected.
<thoeger> carl0s-, exactly. Away it goes, got othing to do there.
<Daekdroom> thoeger, what I find odd is that ubiquity is not even part of the system once you install it.
<thoeger> Daekdroom, seems very much to be here...
<thoeger> ...My install DVD isn't even in the drive
<carl0s-> nor mine
<bjsnider> thoeger, you think the problem was a config file that's not related to unity in any way? that should not be able to stop unity
<carl0s-> :)
<jbicha> carl0s-: the left launcher hiding is a known "stacking" bug
<carl0s-> jbicha, oh ok thanks. It's been like this for some time but I'm glad it's a known bug
<jbicha> sometimes resetting Unity is enough to get the launcher to show normally
<jbicha> I do Alt-F2 unity
<Daekdroom> thoeger, you may as well uninstall ubiquity package.
<Daekdroom> It's not a ubuntu-desktop recommend, so it's really not meant to be installed.
<Daekdroom> (unless you did it manually, which I believe you didn't)
<thoeger> Daekdroom, yeah probably a good idea
<thoeger> No idea what it's doing there
<thoeger> bjsnider, true that. You're right about that.
<l00pb4ck> how do i get remote desktop access on lightdm?
<l00pb4ck> "sudo x11vnc -rfbport 5901 && exit" doesn't work w/ oneiric :/
<Q-FUNK> hi! is there any way to delete some wifi access points from those known by nm-applet in oneiric?
<Q-FUNK> until natty, it was possible to go edit network connections and to remove individal items from those known.  I cannot seem to find the equivalent function in oneiric.
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-01
<sl3apy> hello guys... I have been taught java and self taught myself C#/VB .NET and developed programs using those languages.  however I want to be useful in some kind of linux project since I have been using linux a lot more on my computers.  what language is more heavily used in linux projects and how do I get started in a linux programming project group?
<ESphynx> sl3apy: hey :) I have an open source software project that would greatly benefit from help :P
<sl3apy> ESphynx: what language are you using? I am learning C++ syntax in college (persuing a degree in comptuer science)
<ESphynx> sl3apy: In fact the project is centered around a new language called eC :) It's an OO language based on C, so it's similar to C#/Java in many aspects, but it's compiled and native as opposed to managed or ran in a virtual machine
<sl3apy> ESphynx: ooo cool.
<ESphynx> sl3apy: The project is a light GUI/graphics cross platform toolkit, Integrated Development Environment and Compiler ...
<sl3apy> that actually does sound like I would understand it really good then
<ESphynx> sl3apy awesome ;) Join us in #ecere? ;)
<bjsnider> ok, so in gnome-shell, the menubars have been removed now, as in unity, and in osx
<bjsnider> the difference is, the options have not been moved to a menubar that is located in the top bar
<bjsnider> they have been moved to an icon located in the top bar. if you click hte icon for empathy, for example, you get all of the menubar stuff
<bjsnider> sop i guess nobody has any menubars anymore
<ESphynx> I liked menu bars.
<bjsnider> yes but you're mistaken
<ESphynx> no I'm not. opiniated, perhaps.
<ankit_> how do i install the drivers for my ati raedon 6400 on 12.10
<X-tonic> will python 3.3 make it to 12.10?
<endstille> hey all, do you know, if 12.10 will run with linux kernel 3.5 or will the new 3.6 kernel be used?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<endstille> i'm running a netbook with 12.10 right now, i know the kernel, that is used right now ;)
<endstille> i just wonder if 3.6 will core, or if i have to use mainline, to get it ;)
<bazhang> perhaps wait around for someone with more knowledge (like a developer) to see your question and respond
<gnomefreak> ChanServ: access #ubuntu+1 list
<gnomefreak> damn
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Why Libreoffice that is in 12.10  doesn't work? It will not start, and there is no errors in terminal (only 2 warnings)
<Milos_SD> :S
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: works here
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: did you try renaming the config folder for the app?
<Milos_SD> actionParsnip, I don't have .libreoffice folder in my home folder
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice_old
<Milos_SD> actionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/C2jCE9Wq
<Milos_SD> doesn't work...
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: is that after renaming the folder?
<Milos_SD> I had almost the same problem with loffice 3.6 from ppa in 12.04
<Milos_SD> yes, after
<Milos_SD> before there ware only the first one and the last two
<Milos_SD> :)
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: are you using KDE?
<Milos_SD> actionParsnip, no.. I use Unity
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: ok, so gnome desktop ;)
<actionParsnip> !bug 666523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666523 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - Samson C03U ] Recording problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666523
<actionParsnip> ah
<sebas_> Beta 2 got issues with nvidia? got no video at boot
<sebas_> card 460GTX
<BluesKaj> sebas_, install nvidia-current . then reboot
<sebas_> BluesKaj: I cannot do a liveboot
<actionParsnip> Milos_SD: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove libreoffice*; rm -r ~/.config/libreoffice; rm -r ~/.config/libreoffice_old; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get updpate; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<actionParsnip> sebas_: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<sebas_> actionParsnip: nope thanx will try rightaway
<BluesKaj> sebas, can you drop to TTY , sudo service lightdm stop, then install nvidia-current , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<sebas_> BluesKaj: thanx
<BluesKaj> sebas_, I'm assuming your DM is lightdm
<BluesKaj> oops too slow
<CaptainKnots> is there a way to get unity 6.6 from quantal installed in 12.04?
<actionParsnip> CaptainKnots: there is a Unity backports PPA
<actionParsnip> CaptainKnots: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=unity
<actionParsnip> CaptainKnots: its a great page to search for PPAs.
<jbicha> CaptainKnots: no
<CaptainKnots> actionParsnip: I already added the unity staging ppa
<jbicha> oh dear, someone actually tried
<actionParsnip> jbicha: https://launchpad.net/~benkai/+archive/precise-unity-backport
<actionParsnip> jbicha: so, yes. It exists
<CaptainKnots> it brought me up to 5.16
<actionParsnip> CaptainKnots: the PPA has 6.2 Unity for Precise.
<CaptainKnots> well, time to see if my system blows up
<jbicha> I'm very skeptical; the gsettings transition is huge and we're still trying to squash bugs from it
<CaptainKnots> has ubuntu moved to systemd?
<dark_> problem installing ubuntu12.10 beta 2 using unetbootbin after installing ..grub2 doesn't load
<actionParsnip> dark_: is it during the installation, or is this an installed OS?
<dark_> help?
<dark_> in an installed OS
<actionParsnip> dark_: what video chip do yo use?
<dark_> amd both
<dark_> 3400 series
<actionParsnip> try the boot option: nomodeset
<sunk8> is there any error message dark_ ? or are you sent to the grub>> prompt?
<AaronCampbell> On 12.04 in terminal doing something like 'git <tab><tab>' would give me a list of git commands (add, bisect, branch, commit, etc).  Now it offers a list of files in the current directory instead
<AaronCampbell> Since this is a completely fresh install for me, is there maybe a package or a setting I'm missing? Or is this different in 12.10
<AaronCampbell> Obviously I prefer the command-specific prompting/completion
<dark_> nope nothing sent to grub2
<Artemis3> AaronCampbell, bash-completion?
<AaronCampbell> Artemis3: According to synaptic, that's installed
<dark_> sorry its not amd.... on another computer i installed ubuntu12.10 beta 2 using unetbootbin after installing ..grub2 doesn't load..the config is intel i5 ,nvdia 520m
<dark_> help?
<Artemis3> dark_, can you hold shift when booting to see grub menu?
<dark_> no i didn;t see menu...i switched my win7 gets booted
<dark_> no i didn;t see menu...i turned on ...my win7 gets booted
<Artemis3> so grub never installed
<dark_> its days installed during installation
<dark_> its says installed during installation
<Artemis3> maybe its installing in the wrong place...
<Artemis3> i suppose you should start with a thumbdrive first
<dark_> if i put my thumbdrive....it only opens only intall menu
<Artemis3> which image did you use in the thumbdrive?
<dark_> ubuntu-12.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Artemis3> ah start, just don't install
<Artemis3> its a "live" desktop
<dark_> ya..i started it
<Artemis3> try in a terminal: sudo lshw -class disk output to pastebin or similar
<dark_> when trying to installing it detects that thart quantal is inatlled
<designbybeck> Tomboy isn't used anymore in Ubuntu is it?
<designbybeck> wasn't it based on mono?
<Daekdroom> designbybeck, it isn't, and yes, it is based on Mono.
<Daekdroom> Still available on the repos.
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else have issues with google talk aut
<FunnyLookinHat> *auth
<FunnyLookinHat> It seems empathy can't sign in every day, and I have to re-authorize the account or something to that degree....
<Daekdroom> That used to happen to me. I don't know why it doesn't anymore
<FunnyLookinHat> It just had me re-authorize with a full login ( as opposed to hitting the "Grant Access" button ) - maybe that'll fix it?
<FunnyLookinHat> I have a feeling the initial perms request that was setup didn't have a long enough timeout
<pepee> hi
<pepee> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/quantal/beta2  <-  can/will features from linux 3.6 be backported?
<pepee> sorry, http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.6
<nbf> I upgraded to the quantal beta, how do I use the shopping lens?
<nbf> I want to shop amazon via the dash dammit!
<actionParsnip> nbf: just search
<actionParsnip> nbf: use dash to search, things will appear
<nbf> actionParsnip: I only get suggestions for music and dvds
<pepee> btw have you ever read what stallman says about amazon? http://stallman.org/amazon.html
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nbf> for the things I like about rms, he's kind of a kook
<bazhang> ...
<nbf> kind of the bin laden of FLOSS
<bazhang> lets move on pleaes
<nbf> don't you have better things to do
<nbf> it's not like this channel is busy with useful chat
<pepee> ^
<bazhang> it's not the chat channel.
<pepee> anyway, where can I read about the phases of development of ubuntu?
<bazhang> pepee, this release?
<pepee> any release
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<pepee> about the process itself
<bazhang> the mailing lists
<pepee> to know if the features will or will not be backported
<brohan__> I did a clean install of 12.10 Beta 1. While using live thumbdrive, all worked well. Afterinstalling all worked well. After an upgrade, when I log in I get no launcher, no sys tray, etc
<BluesKaj> it have application support ?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong channel
<brohan> I am here now
<BluesKaj> yup
<trism> brohan: do you have -proposed enabled?
<brohan> Restarting after install from thumbdrive Beta-1 iso
<brohan> I assume not, I don't know what that is
<trism> brohan: apt-cache policy compiz; pastebin that
<brohan> I am now rebooting after install has completed
<trism> brohan: oh did you just reinstall instead?
<brohan> FYI I am logging in, has KDE workspace button and a guest button. After upgrading last time it only had my name, no guest no KDE button
<BluesKaj> trism, he's installing kubuntu
<brohan> I am doing this so that if I need to come back to this log I can follow what I am doing in case I need to do it again
<pepee> you should have moved ~/.kde
<brohan> System is up what do you recommend I do now BluesKay
<GirlyGirl> I want to completely remove ubuntu-desktop packages on Kubuntu, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> so you're at the login screen , brohan ?
<bazhang> !purekde | GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: That's not for 12.10
<brohan> I have logged in, all is well. Blueskaj
<trism> BluesKaj: thanks, seems like I missed part of the discussion
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: Some package names change so I would not do that
<BluesKaj> cool brohan
<brohan> Now what
<BluesKaj> open a terminal and run sudo apt-getupdate;sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> err, run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> brohan, ^
<brohan> I get error messages at first
<brohan> says can't get InRelease
<brohan> couldn't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> hmm, no internet connection
<brohan> couldn't get release.gpg couldn't resolve security.ubuntu.com
<brohan> BUT
<brohan> it says some index files failed to download, then building ress
<brohan> tree
<brohan> yada yada then need to get 240 mb/290 mb of archives
<brohan> do I wan to continue
<BluesKaj> yup
<brohan> Oops
<brohan> you were right, no internet connection
<brohan> I connected redid command
<brohan> all is well as far as no error messages
<brohan> go ahead and hit Y now?
<BluesKaj> yes
<brohan> I don't have to worry about video drivers getting bunged up?
<pepee> brohan, ati graphics?
<BluesKaj> well ,there's always a chance , but I'm sure we can solve the problem if it happens
<brohan> ati radeon x1400
<brohan> If this is the same as doing the muon upgrade, this may very well cause an issue
<BluesKaj> are you seeing any errors , brohan ?
<brohan> not yet
<brohan> all looks good
<brohan> after I hit Y to begin it is GET one line after the other nothing in between
<BluesKaj> pepee, what's the default driver for un configured ati graphics ,,vesa ?
<brohan> It says GET then maybe one or 2 HIT, then as it get so GET 20 it is all Get 21 Get 22 etc
<BluesKaj> brohan, yes that's normal
<brohan> perfect
<brohan> It looks like it is doing final processing, and I got a sys not box saying upgrades are avail
<pepee> I'm not sure BluesKaj
<pepee> shouldn't it be ati?
<BluesKaj> yeah , that one's always behind the terminal brohan , muon and apt-get  both use the the dpkg management system , muon is just a GUI and apt-get is the terminal app , both do the same thing
<brohan> makes sense, just figured it was odd that I was upgrading and it tells me there are upgrades, GUI lags?
<BluesKaj> that's just a slow notifier at work brohan
<brohan> What is the diff in doing this, vs the way I used gui before that gave me this graphics issue?
<BluesKaj> hard to know
<brohan> ok
<brohan> I am pretty new to this that is why I am asking :-)
<brohan> Lots of setting up lines now
<brohan> error grub bios secto 32 in use by FlexNet
<brohan> installation finished (that part) no errors reported
<BluesKaj> brohan, once the upgrades are finished in the terminal , look in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<brohan> will do
<pepee> no, reboot first
<pepee> and reboot twice
<brohan> Rebuilding Xapian index
<brohan> So reboot once, log in then reboot, or reboot to login screen, reboot, then log in and check the menu apps system add drivers?
<BluesKaj> twice ?
<brohan> It is done in terminal, Reboot?
<pepee> I've seen strange things happen, so I reboot twice to be sure
<brohan> so reboot now?
<pepee> it takes you a minute, so...
<BluesKaj> yes , probly a good idea to reboot now
<brohan> OK
<brohan> then reboot to login screen and reboot, or login and then reboot?
<pepee> perphaps it's not needed, but it's a good idea to always reboot after upgrading
<BluesKaj> pepee, so reboot again from the login after the first reboot ?
<pepee> brohan, login and reboot
<brohan> ok
<BluesKaj> getting to be like a windows install
<brohan> pepee as an FYI, after upgrading last time, I logged in to nothing, no launcher, systray, no right mouse click etc
<brohan> Unfortunately I have to go soon, but will be back in about 2 hours
<pepee> brohan, mv ~/.kde{,_backup}
<pepee> run that in a console, then reboot
<BluesKaj> gonna be 3 reboots if there's a recommended driver to install
<brohan> still waiting on 1st reboot :-(
<brohan> hdd is running
<pepee> ok, let it do whatever it's doing
<pepee> don't run the command
<brohan> I will let it keep smoking
<pepee> not until another reboot
<brohan> that was just shutting down, it is now firing back up, for the 1st time :-)
<brohan> I am at login screen for the first time, all appears well
<brohan> getting login icons
<brohan> (which didn't happen before)
<brohan> OK, logged in, all is well, asking for wallet password. Reboot now?
<pepee> yeah, just to be sure
<brohan> I know what went awry!
<brohan> I backed up my home dir
<brohan> then I just restored backup
<brohan> I now assume that restored old config settings for 12.04?
<pepee> probably
<brohan> and that caused issue?
<brohan> How can I remedy that?
<brohan> I have to go :-( Can I look you guys up  when I get back?
<pepee> my guess would be that something needs to redo something, and until it's done, all will be a mess
<pepee> sure brohan
<brohan> Will look you up later
<brohan> THANK YOU for all your help
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> brohan, better to have a / and /home partitions rather than solely relying on backup , the conf files in /home are auto reconfigured to new version afaik during the reinstall to /
<jetsaredim> is there a way to manage the unity lenses
<trism> jetsaredim: manage in what way? I believe the only way to stop them from loading is to uninstall them
<jetsaredim> trism: hm - ok - they seems to be continually crashing so it would be nice to disable them
<jetsaredim> i never use anything other than the program search
<silverarrow> hi
<BluesKaj>  hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> I have manage to boot quantal ppc of Ubuntu
<silverarrow> not yet installed
<BluesKaj> live cd /usb ?
<silverarrow> cd
<designbybeck> Uh oh! This isn't good: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-wont-fix-nsfw-content-in-amazon-unity-results
<designbybeck> I'd hate to have this installed for some of the kids we work with and have NSFW stuff pop up at random searches
<designbybeck> WHat is your take on this?
<designbybeck> But I guess it is "removable"
<jtaylor> it sucks ...
<jtaylor> edubuntu does not install it by default
<designbybeck> oh that is good to know!
<designbybeck> I haven't checked out edubuntu 12.10 yet how is it looking jtaylor
<jtaylor> I haven't tried it either
<dmatt> what should be used instead of jockey?
<dmatt> in Kubuntu
<jtaylor> but I saw that there was a bug about removing it from edubuntu for obvious reasons
<Rallias> Is there any word as to if kernel 3.6 is making it into quantal?
<jtaylor> Rallias: won't happen besides backports
<designbybeck> i thought i saw it was Rallias
<designbybeck> ...oh maybe not
<Rallias> Oh... fun.
<jtaylor> it was only released today, quantal is due in three weeks
<jtaylor> far to little time
<Rallias> Yeah, but kernel freeze is on the 4th
<Rallias> so I was wondering.
<silverarrow> will it ever be tested for an update?
<jtaylor> hm I think if it was planned we would have an rc in quantal already
 * silverarrow googles rc
<Rallias> So there's no ability to use quantal for commercial LXC?
<jtaylor> rc = release candidate
<jtaylor> lxc should work with 3.5 too?
<jtaylor> or is there something specific in 3.6?
<jtaylor> I have used lxc in precise which has 3.2
<Rallias> 3.5 series if you issue shutdown in a container it shuts down the host system.
<Rallias> That was fixed in 3.6
<jtaylor> outch
<jtaylor> its likely that fix was or will be backported
<jtaylor> lxc is important for ubuntu
<trism> Rallias: do you know which commit fixed it? we may have added it to 3.5
<Rallias> trism I'm not sure, I just know it was targeted for 3.6
<Rallias> I tested it in a self-compiled kernel, but I would much rather use a stock kernel in a high liability environment.
<Rallias> Is there a PPA for me to use to get the 3.6.x kernels?
<jtaylor> Rallias: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jtaylor> but they are for testing purposes, not really supported
<silverarrow> is there a clever way to get the b43 quantal package on a usb stick?
<jtaylor> silverarrow: cp /var/cache/apt/archive/...*deb /media/...?
<silverarrow> hmm, ?
<jtaylor> what do you mean?
<silverarrow> well, I usualy have to get wired and do updates and what not to get the b43 stuff
<jtaylor> so for the live usb?
<silverarrow> and I have only wireless right now
<silverarrow> well, I have live cd which boots now, but the b43 drivers
<jtaylor> you can allocate persistent storage on an use and put it there
<dmatt> BluesKaj: the first question is if jockey-kde is going to be functional or not
<BluesKaj> dmatt, I haven't heard that
<dmatt> BluesKaj: if yes and only after final release, i am kind of ok with that even though there is not time to test anything
<dmatt> BluesKaj: if no, I am pretty much interested in testing the alternative which is going to be official way to install fglrx
<dmatt> BluesKaj: citing from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 :
<BluesKaj> dmatt, the fglrx driver seems to work on some radeons and not others , I don't know what the answer is except to try everything possible including the ati/radeon proprietary
<dmatt> BluesKaj: Jockey has been deprecated in favor of a "Drivers" component in software-properties.
<BluesKaj> do thexedgers crew have any drivers available , I haven't checked
<s9iper1> does empathy support to get the previous convrsation history from facebook ??
<BluesKaj> dmatt,  so you don't have an additional drivers option in the kmenu?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: yes but this was update from 12.04
<dmatt> BluesKaj: maybe even fglrx in repositories would work for me (it used to without problems), jockey just does not suggest anything
<dmatt> BluesKaj: and when i found in release notes that jockey is deprecated, I want to know if there is other official way
<BluesKaj> dmatt, I did a clean install to / , maybe the additional drivers component was saved in the conf files
<dmatt> BluesKaj: you don't have it in 12.10?
<BluesKaj> I have addtitonal drivers option , dmatt , but it's nvidia , not ati
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I am trying to determine what "Jockey has been deprecated in favor of a "Drivers" component in software-properties." from beta2 release notes really means
<BluesKaj> yeah , good question
<dmatt> dmatt: maybe the upgrade was b0rked, I had to use cli jockey to deaactivate fglrx to get to GUI
<dmatt> BluesKaj: ^
 * BluesKaj nods
 * MrChrisDruif waves at BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> dmatt, for what it's worth . the drivers listed in jockey are different ,( so probly upgraded options) , now than the last time I checked , so jockey might be retained for nvidia equipped pcs
 * BluesKaj waves back at MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> =D
<BluesKaj> dmatt, altho I'm not using any of the optional drivers listed in jockey
<glebihan> dmatt, BluesKaj : jockey is going away completely, replaced by an additional tab in software-properties
<dmatt> BluesKaj: thatnk, i try clean test install and check jockey there
<glebihan> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1021733 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021733 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Complete the Additional Drivers implementation" [Medium,Fix released]
<dmatt> glebihan: and what will replace it in Kubuntu?
<glebihan> dmatt, I'm not sure what's been decided for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> where is the software properties equivalent on kde , glebihan?
<glebihan> BluesKaj, I'm not sure, it's been a while since I've last used KDE
<BluesKaj> probly the software center , which i don't use
<BluesKaj> or have installed
<dmatt> BluesKaj: no it is not in software center, it only leads back to jockey
<silverarrow> Vista got a bit better after the sp packages
<silverarrow> boots in about a week
<BluesKaj> dmatt, found it in /usr/share/software properties, but thereisn't anything there about graphics drivers
<dmatt> BluesKaj: don't know if this is really related
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, A OEM vista?
<BluesKaj> dmatt, yeah it was just a guess using locate in the terminal
<silverarrow> a what?
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, Factory install not a straight install from a disc original equipment manufacture (OEM)
<dmatt> BluesKaj: jockey (0.9.7-0ubuntu11) quantal; urgency=low
<dmatt> * debian/control: Turn jockey-gtk into a transitional package for
<dmatt> software-properties-gtk, to avoid showing two icons in control-center
<dmatt> after upgrading.
<dmatt> -- Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com> Wed, 18 Jul 2012 13:45:56 +0200
<silverarrow> yes factory installed
<dmatt> BluesKaj: seems to me that jockey-kde should work
<BluesKaj> software-properties-kde  maybe
<dmatt> BluesKaj: i'll make that clean install and check jockey there
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, Ah worst install type, lots of extra stuff not needed that make it run slower in general, vista has a bad rap I only tried it for a couple of weeks with a reinstall on a used computer I bought ran pretty good, but I suspect overtime there may have been problems, hard to say.
<BluesKaj> jockey works here , both in additional drivers and the krunner
<BluesKaj> dmatt,^
<dmatt> BluesKaj: ok, sofware-properties-kde is for repositories setting
<dmatt> BluesKaj: thank you for help
<silverarrow> it takes a long time to boot and for wireless to be up and running, otherwise there are not any trouble
<silverarrow> it has been stable and reliable for years
<silverarrow> these days when ultrabooks boots in 20 seconds, this one is ridiculous
<BluesKaj> dmatt, dunno how much help I was , but it was a learning experience for me :)
<BluesKaj> ok , time to go ..stuff to do
<brohan> Hey BluesKaj, I am back, sorry it took longer than expected
<brohan> BluesKaj as a reminder I just did a new install, upgraded, my video works great. I need to now restore my backup (I assume minus the old config files)
<brohan> and you are gone :-(
<brohan> you here Pepee?
<brohan> Can anyone help with doing a clean install of 12.10 and then restoring a 12.04 backup  without messing up my video (which works just fine in 12.10)
<pepee> brohan, why not just simply copy the files?
<pepee> hmm you'll need to change permissions after that
<brohan> I did the backup with deja dup
<brohan> I am not sure how to restore other than using it to restore all
<brohan> (although in the future by backup drive is big enough to just copy, not compress)
<brohan> Before I had left pepee you had suggested after rebooting mv ~/.kde {,_backup}
<brohan> still do that?
<silverarrow> are you in quantal now?
<pepee> no, if it's working , leave it there brohan
<pepee> also, be careful when copying commands
<silverarrow> when you boot quantal is the side taskbar there?
<brohan> ok. What happens when I restore my backup which was made in 12.04 and made of my entire home directory?
<pepee> brohan, does your system has the same username as the previous one?
<brohan> I am using kubuntu, and was recommeded, and had the conversation in this chat, so it is a bit off topic
<brohan> pepp yes it does
<pepee> *have
<brohan> It didn't, BUT then last night I redid everything so it did, which I should have left my mistake alone
<brohan> So right now my username is the same\
<brohan> create a new user, restore backup to that user, then copy what I need?
<pepee> same IDs too?
<pepee> try copying the files directly and see what happens, but make sure to not touch your backup
<brohan> what do you mean by ID's, the computer name?
<pepee> user ID
<brohan> How do I copy the files directly? They were backed up with Deja Dup, as some kind of compressed one I think. Right now my username is the same as it was before yes
<pepee> brohan, sadly, I've never used deja dup
<brohan> I believe that I can actually restore it to a different directory
<brohan> I will give that a go?
<pepee> do you want to recover the whole /home?
<pepee> including configs, etc?
<brohan> NO, just data files from what I would imagine since I did a whole fresh install with HDD formatting
<brohan> no need for any configs
<brohan> any software configs I can redo
<brohan> they were just eyecandy
<brohan> luckily my browser bookwarks are in the cloud
<pepee> it's a backup of /home?
<brohan> yes
<brohan> and just /home
<brohan> well /bjrohan
<brohan> home/bjrohan
<pepee> well, I'd just try it
<brohan> try to restore it to the same directory
<pepee> if something goes wrong, redo all the process
<brohan> do you think the kde config will mess up my display again?
<brohan> that will take hours
<brohan> but if you are over 50% sure I can restore backup fine I will give it a go
<brohan> If I may, what did we do this time that kept my display issues from happening than I did on my own?
<brohan> I am just asking so I can learn, to fish vs being fed once :-)
<zzillezz> i'm getting a black screen after a successful install of ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 beta :(
<pepee> zzillezz, do you know how to use the grub manager at boot?
<pepee> brohan, if it does, you can always fix it
<brohan> true
<brohan> Now in KDE I can't find the standard Muon Package manager
<zzillezz> pepee, what's there to do besides selecting Ubuntu ?
<pepee> brohan, its  called apper I think, but I'm not sure
<pepee> zzillezz, in grub, press e and remove "quiet splash", then press ctrl+x
<zzillezz> pepee, it stops again at Booting Node 0, Processors #1
<pepee> does it show some error message or somthing?
<pepee> *something
<zzillezz> nope :(
<pepee> zzillezz, what cpu?
<pepee> zzillezz, a workaround:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/100721/ubuntu-11-10-64-bit-wont-start-after-i-upgrade-it-possible-procesor-problems
<zzillezz> alright, i'll have a read thanks pepee
<pepee> zzillezz, what cpu?
<zzillezz> i was running xubuntu 12.10 without problems ... core i3
<brohan> pepee, do you recommend I restore then install my software (gimp, scribus) or install then restore?
<pepee> zzillezz, just add "maxcpus=1"  to that line, and file a bug report.
<pepee> brohan, not sure, sorry
<pepee> but I'd restore and install
<zzillezz> the line in grub where i deleted quiet splash ?
<pepee> yes zzillezz
<brohan> ok
<pepee> brohan, that if it's the configs in /home
<brohan> they are
<brohan> Thanks :-)
<pepee> zzillezz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706348
<pepee> zzillezz, ^it says the solution is to upgrade your BIOS
<zzillezz> no bios updates available i'm afraid ...
<pepee> read that thread, could be helpful
<zzillezz> can i change the keyboard layout of grub ?
<zzillezz> can't find the = since i'm not using qwerty
<pepee> not sure zzillezz, never did that
<zzillezz> found it :)
<zzillezz> it's booting now ... let's see if it's working on all cores
<brohan> pepee, IT WORKED did the restore, rebooted all is well
<brohan> now time to install the apps
<pepee> cool brohan
<brohan> And . .  it looks like it brought over some of my old config settings
<brohan> although need to update 3rd party dock etc. Thank you so much for your help.
<pepee> you are welcome
<brohan> Now to add old preferred software etc.
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-02
<BarkingFish> morning guys :)  Do we have any fix on a release date yet for QQ to go live to the public please?
<Daekdroom> !schedule | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<silverarrow> hi
<BarkingFish> excellent, thank you kindly :)
<silverarrow> are you sure you aren't a dog?
<silverarrow> ;- )
<BarkingFish> no, I'm not :)
<BarkingFish> I might occasionally be dog tired, but I don't bark irl - I just bite :D
<silverarrow> where is diskutility in quantal?
<silverarrow> gone?
<Daekdroom> Not installed by default, I suppose.
<silverarrow> oh, disks
<silverarrow> renamed
<silverarrow> install is alway scary
<silverarrow> are you familiar with "install alongt side other verson of ubuntu"
<c_smith_> man, I really gotta say 12.10 is shaping up nicely.
<bjsnider> i guess it can't be found by searching for "palimpsest" in overview anymore
<c_smith_> bjsnider, that's when one makes it a point to search everything local for now.
<c_smith_> correct?
<bjsnider> i dunno
<c_smith_> might be a good idea until they implement the opt-out
<c_smith_> and as I have read, it's gonna be opt-out rather than opt-in
<c_smith_> no clue who made that ludicrous decision.
<jbicha> bjsnider: that's because the binary is now called gnome-disks
<bjsnider> yeah, i figgered
<bjsnider> i guess it makes sense, since nobody seemed to know why the tool was called palimpsest
<silverarrow> that is 6 hours until i have wired connection
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&
<silverarrow> maybe I can get the b43 stuff through puppy lucid
<silverarrow> or not
<silverarrow> it can retrieve from ubuntu repositories
<silverarrow> or a usb thing
<silverarrow> !!!!
<bjsnider> silverarrow, having a broadcom problem are you?
<BarkingFish> !find b43 precise
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, libghc-configfile-dev, libghc-configfile-prof, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, those are the broadcom 43 files you might very well need, I don't know because I don't use broadcom - but at least one or more of those may be able to help you.
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, those are the broadcom 43 files you might very well need, I don't know because I don't use broadcom - but at least one or more of those may be able to help you.
<BarkingFish> i think you need to have a firmware file to use one or more of them :|
<silverarrow> yes, luckily a usb wireless I have works,
<bjsnider> jbicha, the maximize gesture doesn't work with gimp
<silverarrow> odd, but lucky
<silverarrow> it will not download
<bjsnider> silverarrow, aren't you glad you bought broadcom stuff?
<silverarrow> i am
<silverarrow> or rather realtek perhaps
<jbicha> bjsnider: I'm not responsible for gimp ;)
<silverarrow> anyhow, it works
<silverarrow> however, download is veeerry slow
<silverarrow> like a week
<bjsnider> jbicha, i thought you might have an idea why, so i could complain on a gimp ml somewhere
<omac> It's interesting to note that vlc when opened up plays with a tinny sound for videos or mp3s.  Once I adjust the volume for a second or two it goes back to normal sound.
<omac> Also to note I don't have this issue when playing with totem.
<sindile> i have a thinkpad w530 - i have been trying to install nvidia drivers from this ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates. running apt-get install nvidia-current i get the following error unmet dependencies - depednds xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<sindile> any ideas on how to resolve this
<gsedej_work> hi! I'm just trying ubuntu 12.10. I can't find logout button
<gsedej_work> option
<gsedej_work> I wish to test other DE, because unity works awfully bad in Eee (atom + gma500)
<gsedej_work> in live seassion
<varikonniemi> there is no other de in live cd :D
<varikonniemi> kubuntu is other de
<varikonniemi> xubuntu other
<varikonniemi> etc
<gsedej_work> live usb + persistance
<gsedej_work> kde works quite good in "software" mode
<varikonniemi> and iirc unity2d was removed with llvmpipe
<varikonniemi> so is there any other de available but unity anymore?
<gsedej_work> varikonniemi, you can install it using usb+persistance
<varikonniemi> yeah a de might be possible
<varikonniemi> i was thinking about my problems trying live persistence + nvidia binary blob, which is impossible
<tsimpson> isn't the logout option in the top right? probably under a menu
<md_5> <md_5> there are currently no applications which integrate with your (null) account
<md_5> <md_5> I can't delete whatever was there
<md_5> <md_5> hmm probably +1 question
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gsedej_work> varikonniemi, why impossible? it worked for me
<varikonniemi> at the time i was told that since it is a kernel module that needs to be compiled it cannot be done
<varikonniemi> what i managed though was a normal install to the usb drive, and then i got it working just as if booted from hd
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have installed b43 package for quantal, and yet no wireless?
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, sudo modprobe b43
<silverarrow> nothing much happens
<silverarrow> restart?
<BluesKaj> try to connect
<BluesKaj> if the module loads there's no output from modprobe
<silverarrow> output?
<silverarrow> I had the b43-fwcutter_015-14_powerpc.deb stored on a usb stick, and then installed
<silverarrow> should it matter which way it is installed?
<silverarrow> I give up
<silverarrow> have to get wired connection
<Seven_Six_Two> downloaded beta2 and put on usb. booted on laptop with nvidia. Output says "nouveau gpu lockup - switching to software fbcon...Failed to idle channel 2". I switched to a term and changed xorg.conf to nv, but that just locked my system.
<Seven_Six_Two> I think I might have just achieved low graphics mode.
<BluesKaj> Seven_Six_Two, install nvidia-current then reboot
<yofel_> Seven_Six_Two: if I remember correctly nv doesn't exist anymore, try to boot with 'nomodeset' instead
<BluesKaj> oops , thought nv was short for nouveau ... Seven_Six_Two  , ignore my post
<yofel_> well, once the system does boot he should do that :)
<Seven_Six_Two> I can't install it, because my 4gb usb key is apparently out of space
<yofel_> ouch
<Seven_Six_Two> I decided after a bit of kicking that I'd try in vmware
<BluesKaj> yeah , but i might hang on nouveau as default
<BluesKaj> it
<Seven_Six_Two> I take it back. I'm going to try nomodeset first. Thanks yofel_
<Seven_Six_Two> I replaced "quiet" with "nomodeset"
<Seven_Six_Two> aaw. sorry. It flashed a few times like it really wanted to start. LGM, no mouse.
<yofel_> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> I run 12.04 normally, and it's an HP g60 laptop. Not obscure hardware
<BluesKaj> can you get to grub , Seven_Six_Two
<Seven_Six_Two> sure,
<BluesKaj> try the recovery kernel , then in the dialog repair broken packages , then once finished , install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> and sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. I'm at grub. can you be more specific? I have :  /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- persistent
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know about any recovery kernels when using unetbootin
<BluesKaj> Seven_Six_Two, I mean the grub menu, after the bios scrreen
<Seven_Six_Two> I didn't install it on my harddrive, so it's not on my laptop's grub. I have to select "try without installing" from unetbootin menu, and there's no grub screen after that
<Seven_Six_Two> as a side note, my desktop says that there's 3.1gb free on my usb key, so I don't know why it was complaining about being full when I tried to install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> wel, it would have good to know you were using live media instead of an actual install
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm sorry you missed that part! I did mention it twice though...
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm going to give vmware a go before I try the nightly
<Seven_Six_Two> it booted without trouble in vmware, but I'd like to get it to work from usb. Is there a trick to being able to install software when you run from usb?
<yofel_> well, you can use usb-creator to make a persistent stick, then your installed software will stay.
<Seven_Six_Two> no wayland yet? I thought it was going to be this release?
<Seven_Six_Two> yofel, I thought that's what I had done, but maybe I suppose I did it wrong. I'll try it again. Thanks
<RiXtEr> Hello all, is there a way to upgrade to 12.10 using apt?
<RiXtEr> Wow, just checked the link, someone RTFM me next time...
 * RiXtEr facepalms.
<BluesKaj> RiXtEr,  well , the command , sudo do-release-upgrade -d , will upgrade , but make sure you updated and upgraded in your present OS first which I assume is 12.04
<BluesKaj> and for saftey's sake delete the ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Seven_Six_Two> wow. all of those problems simply because I didn
<RiXtEr> BluesKaj, thanks!
<Seven_Six_Two> didn't allot enough space on the usb key for persistence
<BluesKaj> RiXtEr, np , have fun :)
<RiXtEr> BluesKaj, will do :)
<RiXtEr> BluesKaj, to my understanding everything is 'frozen' right now, so if I grab it now, as opposed to 2 weeks from now, it should be the same right?
<BluesKaj> RiXtEr, not necessarily , ..the upgrades are frozen untill they are tested and approved atm ..that's my take on it
<BluesKaj> RiXtEr, but mostly everything is in a stable state right now , but the unity/gnome experience may be different than KDE , which is what I use.
<BluesKaj> RiXtEr, and if you're using ati pci graphics ..all bets are off
<Seven_Six_Two> jockey-gtk is transitional. Is something replacing it for installing the nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> Seven_Six_Two, there's going to be a software properties tab option in  whatever the hardware drivers section is in unity/gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> BluesKaj, thanks
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<BluesKaj> hey FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> hey budy
<OSreX> hi, does 12.10 include mono in the base install?
<trism> OSreX: no
<OSreX> thank you
<dr_willis> Think i found a bug in Vsftp. :) after playign withit for the last hour. I can get anonymous users to login, but not my normal users.
<dr_willis> seems PAM related. but thats about as far s all my trouble shooting skills go.
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257003/
<dr_willis> weird.. found a fix... :) just hitting the forums..  hope this will help anyone else with issues.
<dr_willis> in /etc/vsftpd.conf:
<dr_willis> pam_service_name=vsftpd -> pam_service_name=ftp
<dr_willis> now it works. :)
<ActionPa1snip> !amazon
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-03
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Just noticed that under Synaptic->Software Sources .. it has a list of the Additional Drivers In use....   Showing my Nvidia drivers.. never noticed that befor.
<dr_willis> ;)
<Daekdroom> dr_willis, it's the replacement for Hardware Drivers
<dr_willis> The 'additional-drivers' tool you mean? aka  'jockey-gtk' ?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<dr_willis> thats going to confuse a lot of people. ;P
<Daekdroom> Yeah. It doesn't seem very intuitive to place it there
<ActionPa1snip> i just install nvidia-current in terminal, way easier
<Daekdroom> It's almost as if they are hiding it (which might be intentional)
<dr_willis> i think they really should look into some sort of 'first time setup wizard' to handle a lot of this stuff.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. webapps was working.. now its not. ;P   thats another of those neat ideas that seems.. lacking once you start to use it.
<Daekdroom> Did they change the message indicator icon?
<Daekdroom> It's much better now.
<dr_willis> I can see myself using the Software-center less and less. ;) just more 'noise' then actual info to do what i want to do...
<ActionPa1snip> dr_willis: i'd say so too, apt-fast all the way
<dr_willis> But you REALLY need this 'compost calculator' for ONLY $9.95
<designbybeck> since 12.04... on my netbook(just happened when i typed that)... I have a lag... everynow and then
<designbybeck> I do type fast!?!?!?
<designbybeck> but.....i dont' know why when i type.... ever so many words.... it will lag
<designbybeck> any idea why?
<ActionPa1snip> designbybeck: is the RAM healthy?
<designbybeck> 1GB on the netbook ActionPa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> designbybeck: is it healthy though?
<designbybeck> Dell 1012 mini
<designbybeck> ...he hasn't been the to dr?!
<designbybeck> how might I check ActionPa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> designbybeck: hold shift at boot and select memtest
<designbybeck> Hmmm.... ok
<designbybeck> ok....brb
<spaceneedle> Ubuntu 12.10(nor Xubuntu 12.10) won't boot from a usb stick on a dell latitude d610. Tried nomodeset and I got a kernel panic--not syncing:attempted to kill init! error and a bunch of other lines.
<bjsnider> can someone please confirm that totem works, can play stuff without an error message
<Daekdroom> I can.
<bjsnider> what kinds of files?
<Daekdroom> mp4, mkv
<Daekdroom> (both x264 iirc)
<Daekdroom> xvid avi
<jbicha> bjsnider: which version of totem?  and what's the video codec?
<bjsnider> jbicha, didn't want to bug you about this, but since you're up
<bjsnider> it was 3.5.92 from the ppa
<bjsnider> it will not play any file of any type, music or video
<bjsnider> "this file cannot be played over the network"
<bjsnider> it is not on a network resource
<jbicha> I've not been running the gnome3 ppa the last few days, but it could just be that we need the new clutter-gst-2.0
<bjsnider> i built 3.6 here and tried it, and the same thing happens
<jbicha> bjsnider: ok, try building clutter-gst-2.0 1.9.92
<bjsnider> i was going to ping ricotz about it tomorrow
<bjsnider> jbicha, would i need to rebuild totem against it too?
<jbicha> I don't know, I forget what happened the last time gstreamer-1.0 broke things
<bjsnider> ok, i'll rebuild it just in case
<bandit-led> any one else experiancing lockups after todays updates?
<bjsnider> ok, installing that package without rebuilding totem doesn't fix it
<bjsnider> jbicha, no change
<jbicha> oh really? hmm...
<bjsnider> jbicha, here's a strange thing. i'm seeing jack error message whenever i try to open a file with totem
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, do you log in from lightdm or gdm?
<Daekdroom> lightdm.
<bjsnider> can you run cat .cache/gdm/session.log
<Daekdroom> Well..
<Daekdroom> It doesn't exist, obviously.
<bjsnider> can you start totem from the cli and play something to see if there's any errata?
<bjsnider> or even just stdout
<jbicha> bjsnider: totem 3.5.92 from the gnome3 ppa is working fine here
<bjsnider> jbicha, if you logged in from gdm can you check the log for stdout or whatever when you are using totem?
<jbicha> except for a grilo error, no problems
<bjsnider> oh well, not going to worry about it anymore
<designbybeck> ActionPa1snip: ....1 1/2 hours later
<designbybeck> .......passed.........
<Daekdroom> How can one remove a webapp?
<Daekdroom> Uninstalling the corresponding package is not enough, apparently.
<ActionPa1snip> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<Daekdroom> ActionPa1snip, yeah, that doesn't tell me how to remove "Facebook" and "Google" from my messaging menu
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: dpkg -l | grep -i facebook
<Daekdroom> Shipping webapps without an easy-to-find way to remove them is a bit.. meh.
<Daekdroom> That didn't do it.
<Daekdroom> It makes it not work anymore, but the shortcuts in Dash and messaging menu are still there.
<Daekdroom> I don't get to see it in the Launcher whenever I open Facebook on Firefox, tho.
<jbicha> Daekdroom: did you try logging out and logging back in?
<Daekdroom> ... it's been this way for a few days.
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/install-new-ubuntu-webapps-technology.html
<Daekdroom> I removed the packages for facebook and google, and the shortcuts are still there.
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+remove+web+apps
<Daekdroom> That tells me how to remove the feature, not a specific webapp |:
<Daekdroom> I do know I'm being annoying as well, but is it only me seeing the flaw there?
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: dpkg -l | grep web | grep app
<Daekdroom> It seems to me it's not possible to get rid of the shortcuts. (I do have to confess I haven't tried removing all the webapp stuff, but I don't want to lose all my webapps)
<Daekdroom> I could try that, however, I can get all the other ones back afterwards.
<ActionPa1snip> they may be bundled in one single package rather than granularly
<Daekdroom> The shortcuts?
<ActionPa1snip> maybe
<Daekdroom> As far as I know, they are created by Firefox.
<Daekdroom> (i.e. when you click "Yes" on the offer to install the webapp)
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: not something I've seen tbh, I don't use firefox
<Daekdroom> Well, after removing all the webapps related packages (which even accidentally removed Unity), all the shortcuts are still there.
<Daekdroom> I can still find Amazon and Facebook in Dash for example.
<Daekdroom> I'll start digging Launchpad for a bug report.
<konqui> Is it possible to move the unity launcher to the bottom? I hate getting horizontal scroll bars
<gnomefreak> konqui: i have not found a way to move it
<md_5> oh so thats what the unity install scripts do
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vega-> hmm, standard ubuntu 12.10 install takes 1,5GB of memory after login with only one terminal open
<jtaylor> what uses it all?
<vega-> a lot of crap... xorg and compiz are top 2
<vega-> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/memory-disk-requirements.html
<jtaylor> both are at 0.6% for me
<vega-> "You must have at least 44MB of memory and 500MB" hehe
<vega-> recommended ram is 512 MB ...
<vega-> jtaylor: well that kinda depends on how much ram you have total?
<jtaylor> 4gb
<vega-> me too
<Daekdroom> Is it 1.5GiB of memory with or without cache?
<vega-> xorg takes 9% while compiz is at 7%
<vega-> Daekdroom: without, real usage
<vega-> is RES column in top i believe
<tsimpson> "ps aux --no-headers|sort -rnk 4,4|head" find out what's taking your RAM
<tsimpson> ^ sorts all processes by memory usage, and prints the top 10
<vega-> http://pastebin.com/t4v9Gzdn
<vega-> i have also found the gui to be very slow (opening dash with the win key takes about 7 seconds)
<vega-> this with nvidia binary drivers
<vega-> and typing keywords in dash is horribly slow
<vega-> takes seconds for one character to appear after key is pressed
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<bazhang> not yet I guess
<jaxyeh> what's really new with 12.10 release? Not really sure if it's worth an upgrade for me yet.
<BluesKaj> jaxyeh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<Pici> Thats in the topic as well.
<jaxyeh> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah , that's where i got from
<BluesKaj> got it
<jokerdino> folks, HALP!. i am stuck bug #1060995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060995 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity stuck at "Where are you"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060995
<StFS> Hi. Isn't python3 supposed to be the default python on quantal?
<ESphynx> Unity recommending Amazon products? Seriously??
<ESphynx> "Launch Firefox? Are you sure you don't want to buy a Kindle Fire instead?" -- is this for real?
<jtaylor> StFS: many of the main packages now use python3 instead of 2
<jtaylor> but its not from the cd yet
<jtaylor> also python will always point to python2
<StFS> ok... I just tried to install some alsa dkms package with dpkg but the package was for the wrong architecture and tried to start apport but I got a traceback on "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py" with an "ImportError: No module named apport". Just not sure whether to report it on dpkg or apport... or something completely different!?
<StFS> but I figured out that it's because the apport module is in python3 and not python2
<StFS> here's the full trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258422/
<trism> StFS: weird that hook is ported to python3
<ESphynx> Seriously this Amazon thing is outrageous.
<johnjohn101> i love the amazon search.. just make sure you don't push any personal data into Dash.
<ESphynx> johnjohn101: how can you love the amazon search there?
<ESphynx> If I wanna search on amazon I'll go on Amazon's damn website
<johnjohn101> sarcasm
<ESphynx> I was hoping it was =)
<ESphynx> Is it easy to remove at all?
<ESphynx> in fact I won't mind getting rid of Unity altogether as I hate it passionately.
<johnjohn101> i understand canonical wants make money but pushing this on use is a joke
<johnjohn101> i like unity otherwise
<ESphynx> it is a joke.
<ESphynx> I don't.
<ESphynx> So I won't mind if I have to remove it all :P
<johnjohn101> kde?
<johnjohn101> i think you have to remove some shopping lens
<ESphynx> johnjohn101: no, hoping to find the time to write my own DE one of these days.
<micahg> umm, there is no shortage of DEs in Ubuntu
<ESphynx> micahg: I'll settle for another one until I've got mine running :P
<johnjohn101> ESphynx: go into synaptic and search shopping and remove
<ESphynx> ah great thanks johnjohn101.
<johnjohn101> i don't work or represent ubuntu but I think they'll get it correct
<ESphynx> johnjohn101: They'll back off you mean?
<johnjohn101> supposedly a parameter will enable/disable
<ESphynx> "According to Shuttleworth, the Amazon results are not advertisements. They're simply things that match your search terms." -- what? lol
<tsimpson> ESphynx: you don't understand?
<johnjohn101> well it doesn't say amazon search in dash so it's a bit misleading.
<ESphynx> tsimpson: I understand enough to be rolling on the floor :P
<tsimpson> advertisement vs something related to what you're looking for
<ESphynx> tsimpson: Matching search terms is what Google's whole business is built upon :P
<tsimpson> exactly
<ESphynx> at least they admit it's advertisement :P
<tsimpson> it's a search result :)
<johnjohn101> i dont have a problem with optional amazon app/lense to quickly search amazon. I like it better than amazon web interface.  would like for other sites as well.
<johnjohn101> but don't throw it into everything i do on the desktop. and don't send personal informationl.
<tsimpson> it doesn't send personal information
<johnjohn101> if i type personal info into dash it doesn't?
<ESphynx> sure it does
<tsimpson> what personal info do you type into dash?
<johnjohn101> say i'm looking for a document with a name
<johnjohn101> or social
<johnjohn101> i don't want that stuff being sent to amazon
<johnjohn101> or canonical
<johnjohn101> or anyone
<tsimpson> then disable it, and unplug the cable
<johnjohn101> you can't have amazon enabled for any business app
<johnjohn101> business computer.
<tsimpson> businesses usually do OEM installs, so they'd disable it too
<johnjohn101> i like that dash can search amazon.
<johnjohn101> it's very powerful
<johnjohn101> just don't incorporate in machine search.
<tsimpson> unfortunately, this is the way technology is moving
<tsimpson> not just ubuntu, but everything
<johnjohn101> so that justifies moving this way as well.
<tsimpson> it does, when you're a business
<johnjohn101> i'll pay for ubuntu if that's the case
<johnjohn101> by throwing amzon in our faces, it's making us pay, so i'd rather do it another way
<tsimpson> how is it making you pay?
<ESphynx> so would I.
<johnjohn101> ESphynx: you need to relog in to get rid of shopping
<ESphynx> It's a blunt statement of where Ubuntu's going and it does NOT look good.
<johnjohn101> it's making me "pay" for showing me advertising but worse it's sending every lookup to canonical
<johnjohn101> not monetary costs but in time or distraction
<tsimpson> then you have a choice, disable it, use another DE, or use another distribution
<tsimpson> vote with your "feet"
<ESphynx> Is the dock placeable to the right yet?
<johnjohn101> i have no doubt canonical will come to their senses
<johnjohn101> but like i said. i'd pay for ubuntu
<zerwas> Can someone confirm that Pidgin isn't shown in the Messaging Menu anymore since quantal?
<trism> zerwas: it hasn't been ported to the new messaging api yet
<zerwas> trism, ah, thanks for the info, so i don't need to file a bug report :)
<trism> zerwas: indeed, bug 1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in smuxi (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<zerwas> Thanks!
<smallfoot-> unity is adware
<smallfoot-> $$$ canonical $$$ ubuntu $$$ amazon $$$
<smallfoot-> oh wait, its not adware, its value-added customer satisfaction improvement addition
<FunnyLookinHat> So - just updated... and now I can't login to any IM accounts.  Anyone else or should I file a bug ?
<bercik1> Hi
<bercik1> I have got some problems installing ATi driver 12.9 manually on Ubuntu 12.10. fglrxinfo displays GLX. Any ideas please
<bercik1> Building and installation od .deb file goes with no errors
<tritonx> having problem with mp3 not playing in Gmusicbrowser anyone else ?
<tritonx> its been going on since I upgraded last week
<bjsnider> can someone run a command from the cli please:
<smallfoot-> which command?
<bjsnider> gst-launch-1.0 playbin uri=file:///home/xxx
<bjsnider> where xxx is the eventual path of a music file
<smallfoot-> gst-launch-1.0: command not found
<bjsnider> smallfoot-, you on kde or something?
<smallfoot-> no, gnome
<smallfoot-> i have gst-launch-0.10 thouhg, but not 1.0
<smallfoot-> i have 0.10 not 1.0
<tritonx> can that help solve my problem ?
<bjsnider> tritonx, will stuff play with sushi?
<tritonx> it plays with vlc, never heard of sushi , will try ...
<tritonx> of course sushi comes with maki...
<bjsnider> install gnome-sushi, select the file in nautilus and hit the spacebar
<tritonx> installing...
<bjsnider> smallfoot-, gstreamer1.0-tools
<tritonx> I run xfce
<tritonx> and thunar as file manager...
<bjsnider> well, it wil only work with nautilus
<tritonx> I jus twant to know why gmusicbrowser stopped working with the upgrade....
<tritonx> will it get fixed eventually ?
<tritonx> I can use vlc in the meanwhile...
<johnjohn101> don't think there is much vlc can't handle
<tritonx> if vlc cant handle it, you know the file is wrong
<ochosi> tritonx: i hear you have a gmusicbrowser-related problem?
<tritonx> yes
<tritonx> it doesnt play any mp3
<ochosi> tritonx: i assume you've installed the gstreamer-plugins that are needed for mp3 playback?
<ochosi> (i think it's -bad)
<ochosi> (but i'm never sure...)
<tritonx> let me see
<tritonx> it was working before upgrade
<johnjohn101> will gstreamer 1.x be shipping with new ubuntu?
<tritonx> there is no such package
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, it is
<tritonx> oh tge -bad ....
<ochosi> tritonx: to be sure, read the package description to see which of the gst-plugins contains mp3 support
<tritonx> bad base good ugly ?
<tritonx> I d say the good one ?
<ochosi> i can tell you in a few mins if you can't find out by yourself :)
<tritonx> good already installed
<tritonx> lets see with bad
<ochosi> tritonx: this package should also work: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<tritonx> I just need to restart the program after ?
<ochosi> yeah, if even
<tritonx> I dont have the -partner package
<ochosi> ok, then probably they renamed it
<ochosi> in this case try -ugly and/or -bad
<tritonx> lol got it
<thiebaude> i have it in "other software"
<tritonx> changed gstraemer to mplayer...
<tritonx> in the setting
<ochosi> tritonx: yeah, that obviously also works
<tritonx> whatever works :D
<tritonx> forgot you could use different "engine"
<bjsnider> jbicha, i discovered what the problem was with totem et al. i didn't have all of the gstreamer1.0 stuff installed, for example, no alsa, pulse, or libav plugins
<ochosi> yeah, that's one of the beauties of gmusicbrowser, that it supports multiple backends
<bjsnider> it was kind of half there
<tritonx> for what I do , whatever works, I want sound :D, its those kind of "bug" that scare some ppl away though
<jbicha> bjsnider: ok, I think not recommending pulse is a bug, libav is still in universe so for 13.04 it would need a MIR
<bjsnider> should also have the alsa package right?
<bjsnider> jbicha, the lack of those plugins broke the gnome thumbnailer too btw
<jbicha> if so, then totem in quantal should depend on the alsa plugin too
<bjsnider> well, i can pull it out and see if totem still works
<tritonx> what is that new thing that wants to install itself when you visit website ?
<tritonx> its getting annoying
<bjsnider> jbicha, everything seems ok without the alsa package, so i don't see the point of it
<jbicha> ok, alsa is included with ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-gnome-desktop anyway
<FernandoMiguel> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<FernandoMiguel> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, i'm 100% sure you knew all of that info already
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: not the exact date of the release
<FernandoMiguel> was checking
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-04
<alex_mayorga> Why is archive.ubuntu.com slooow?
<alex_mayorga> 70.4 kB/s
<bjsnider> 263
<bjsnider> 190
<silverarrow> anyone clever with alsamixer?
<silverarrow> I have no alsamixer
<bjsnider> it's never super-fast because everybody is using it instead of their local mirrors
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: Thanks! I'll try the .mx mirror, but it is not much better most of the times
<alex_mayorga> silverarrow: Didn't ALSA go the way of the dodo some time ago?
<silverarrow> not in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> and I still think alsa is in ubuntu, under there some where
<silverarrow> even when pluseaudio is the new thing
<alex_mayorga> silverarrow: ask!
<bjsnider> alsa is how we have sound card drivers, it works with pulseaudio
<silverarrow> yeah, trouble is I have no alsmixer in terminal !!! even though packages are reinstalled
<silverarrow> how do I get sound and aslamixer working ?
<silverarrow> alex_mayorga: did you like the question better?
<bjsnider> silverarrow, this probably isn't going to be the best channel for those questions
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> are you kidding
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i am not
<silverarrow> where is the better channel then?
<silverarrow> it is not lubuntu
<bjsnider> well, first of all, leaving alsamixer out of it, what is the actual problem?
<silverarrow> I have no sound, no loudspeaker icon in taskbar,
<bjsnider> have you ever had sound/when was the last time?
<silverarrow> I had sound AND alsamixer in 12.04
<silverarrow> but in quantal not ever
<bjsnider> i'm not sure what lubuntu uses as far as sound goes
<bjsnider> does it use pulse?
<silverarrow> no pulse in lubuntu as far as I know
<bjsnider> ok, check dmesg for sound related messages
<silverarrow> major lits of text
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/1259163
<silverarrow> I cannot make any sense of it
<bjsnider> snd-powermac no longer handles any machines with a layout-id property in the device-tree, use snd-aoa
<bjsnider> it almost looks like you're using a machine made by the hateful apple corps
<bjsnider> if this is ppc i don't think it's supported
<bjsnider> i guess you need to modprobe snd-aoa
<silverarrow> a few of us are wroking on making ppc suported
<silverarrow> it is the last iBook, a white G4
<silverarrow> thanks
<bjsnider> i think the module that will drive that chip is snd-aoa
<bjsnider> silverarrow, take a shot at #alsa or whatever it's called. maybe there's a ppc nerd there who can help you
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> there are a few of us on ubuntu-testing, but I am the only one with this model iBook G4 and sound troubles
<bjsnider> silverarrow, try googling the message i posted above from dmesg and you'll get quite a few results. quite a few indeed
<bjsnider> this issue seems to go back many years
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> I am all new to the testing team, just an amateur really
<silverarrow> ...and struggeling a bit
<bjsnider> are we going to have two versions of gstreamer simultaneously with quantal?
<Daekdroom> Are we? D:
<Daekdroom> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gstreamer, gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-dbg, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-doc, gstreamer0.10-nice (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Daekdroom> !find gstreamer1.0
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer1.0-alsa, gstreamer1.0-clutter, gstreamer1.0-doc, gstreamer1.0-libav, gstreamer1.0-libav-dbg, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-dbg, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-base, gstreamer1.0-plugins-base-apps (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer1.0&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Daekdroom> Well, only 0.10 is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop.
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, my system doesn't seem to work without 1.0
<bjsnider> some stuff seems to use the 0.10 and others use 1.0
<Daekdroom> It's not even installed currently in here.
<bjsnider> i wonder if it's maybe required by the ppa
<micahg> 0.10 is in main and 1.0 is in universe for quantal
<gsedej_work> Hi! Ubuntu 12.10 beta2 does not have "logout" option in menu.
<gsedej_work> this is bad, because user can't change to other desktop enviroment (KDE, LXDE, ...)
<gsedej_work> it's quite usable with USB with persistance
<gsedej_work> should I report bug?
<tim> hi, for some reason, i cannot upgrade to quantic on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259515/
<Volkodav> Anybody has issues with sopcast player? It starts up, buffers to 100% and stays blank
<tim> hm also: "do-release-upgrade -d" does not find a new version and for some reason my system things that it is already 12.10, but it is still 12.04
<edgy> Hi, kubntu images are now 900+ M,  how am I supposed to burn it on a CD?
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: I just installed kubuntu 12.10  and now have ligthdm as default login manager. I would like to use login as a certain user by default and lock the screen afterwards. but it seems there is no option for doing this in light dm?  any workaround?
<howlymowly> *is ther any workaround?
<tim> ... or maybe to rephrase my question: how does do-release-upgrade determine the installed version of ubuntu?
<edgy> tim: if you want to know the installed version of ubuntu, check /etc/lsb-release
<vega-> hmm empathy "internal error" after todays updates, no connection to server
<tim> edgy: i've changed that file from quantal to precise ... probably a stale version from an early upgrade ...
<tim> thing is, my machine *is* precise, not (yet) quantal
<edgy> vega-: empathy is causing lots of errors for me, try removing the account and adding it again
<tim> edgy: but even after `downgrading' the lsb-release file, `do-release-upgrade -d` does not find a new version
<edgy> tim: what's the output of lsb-release -a command
<edgy> s/lsb-/lsb_/
<vega-> edgy: same error..
<tim> edgy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259578/
<tim> funny ... after running that, do-release-upgrade *does* find an upgrade
<tim> ... but then it tells me that it `could not calculate the upgrade'
<edgy> tim: after running what?
<tim> do-release-upgrade -d -f kde
<edgy> tim: maybe it checks other files, try to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and use lts
<tim> edgy: changed from normal to lts ... no effect ... back to normal ... no effect
<edgy> check this file too /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<tim> edgy: also `do-release-upgrade -d` now reports again: No new release found
<tim> edgy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259586/
<tim> looks fine to me
<edgy> tim: I don't know then
<tim> it seems that the apt sources have been updated: apt-get dist-upgrade reports about 2000 upgradable packages
<tim> is it sufficient to run that? or will i expect some further problems?
<edgy> tim: I don't think we can predict but take a backup first and try
<TheOneRing> kubuntu 12.10 beta 2 still only boots into a black screen on a gma 600
<Mamarok> TheOneRing: read your question on #kubuntu: is it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<TheOneRing> it is on first bootin the instalation media
<Mamarok> oh, that is weird
<TheOneRing> i gess it has to do  with the new driver shiped with the new kernal
<TheOneRing> kernel
<TheOneRing> dammned touch keyboard... :P
<Mamarok> could you just ask the question again so the others can see it here
<TheOneRing> i already did that right after joining
<Mamarok> oh, OK then :)
<simplew> im running the quantzal live cd and when i click to install and i set the mount points, i click to continue and then i get that it cant use the swap partition, why is this happening???
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, try sudo swapoff -a
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, then try the installer and see what you get :D
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, why is needed to disable swap?
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, sometimes it uses it before installer loads and thus it goes dumb and can't repartition properly
<simplew> well thats a bug...
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, anyway thanks
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, well yeah, but it's an ancient one that has been fixed in the past - try it and if installer works, it's probably a stupid regression
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, why is not possible to select the encryption cypher and why isnt possible to set encrypted lvm?
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, Ubuntu uses a different method of encryption, based on encrypted /home folders
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, cipher selection has to my knowledge never been available in the live installer
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, just great....
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, do you need full disk encryption?
<simplew> of course
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, remember that it's unnecessary except for defending against evil maid attacks
<simplew> i always encrypt my systems
<simplew> just encrypting home its a false security
<WarOfTheNerd> So is encrypting the whole disk if you don't know what you're defending against
<simplew> im defeding from entering in my machine
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, so you're planning to always boot from CD?
<WarOfTheNerd> if not, remember /boot is unencrypted and anyone can replace the kernel ;)
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, why would i need to boot from cd???
<Mamarok> he jsut told you why :)
<Mamarok> just*
<dr_willis> ;P
<simplew> i dont need to encrypt boot files
<simplew> and if those get screwed its easily workaround
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, why not?  What's to stop someone replacing them with trojaned versions and capturing your passphrase?
<dr_willis> i dont really see the need to encrypt / either.. but  i dont even know the original problem
<simplew> with a aes-xts-benbi cypher i dont see how would it be possible to crack it
<WarOfTheNerd> dr_willis, people think encrypting / means they'll be secure because people can't modify most system files - but then they have to boot from CD or USB stick with their own known safe kernel/bootloader/initrd
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, if someone trojaned your kernel, bootloader or initrd; since it's unprotected, they could keylog the passphrase off you
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, im not using a cbc cypher that can be exploited
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, it's not about the cipher, it's about evil maid attacks against the kernel, bootloader and initrd
<simplew> WarOfTheNerd, i really dont see how would that could happen but its a scenario
<WarOfTheNerd> simplew, it's a scenario that full disk encryption was invented to cover; because encrypting /home/* and swap provides as much security as encrypting everything but booting from an unencrypted, exposed kernel
<simplew> i have not considered that, but having the an encrypted system its far better that having none
<WarOfTheNerd> it is, but only having /home and swap encrypted is equal to doing everything when you're not factoring in the exposed kernel
<simplew> but the issue is that the install should provide the encryption to the user, that is available in other main distros like Opensuse and Mageia for example
<simplew> reboot time
<WarOfTheNerd> You can do it with the alternate installer, which is comparable to what the other two provide
<simplew> in /etc/fstab of the isntalled quantzal i see this: overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0       why is that line in fstab for / ?
<lampsBR> good morning. Is this the right place to ask about the gnome 3.x launcher? =D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<drbobb> hi, today's update of quantal seems to want to remove apper, libpackagekit, kde-standard
<drbobb> and some other stuff which doesn't look like it should be removed
<drbobb> is something broken?
<lampsBR> I did the update and my system appears to be running ok. But i'm not running kde, i'm on gnome 3.6
<drbobb> are you on a laptop? mine seems to have lost the ability to switch off the toughpad
<drbobb> touchpad
<lampsBR> nop, i'm on a lenovo desktop. usb kb and mouse.
<drbobb> I can't type a single line without touching the damn thing and throwing the cursor all over the place
<drbobb> I use a usb wireless mouse anyway, can't stand touchpads
<lampsBR> =]
<drbobb> there is an option "switch off touchpad while typing" in system settings, but it doesn't work
<drbobb> yeah I know this is a beta, I just hope this is gone before release
<drbobb> anyway, not trying to flamebait or anything, but kde nowadays is so much better than gnome or unity, it isn't even funny ;)
<lampsBR> hahahaha u troll. ;]
<drbobb> my personal opinion of course (but then, why would I be voicing someone else's)
<Simplew> i have followed the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto to have ubunti QUANTZAL encrypted in LVM but when booting it does not aks for the passord to open the encrypted container, can anone tell me whats going on
<Simplew> appears to me that ubuntu is not reading /etc/crypttab
<ferni> Simplew: check that you do have the package "cryptsetup" installed
<Simplew> ferni: yes it is
<kawaiidesu> what's new in the final beta?
<kawaiidesu> where's the blueprints
<kawaiidesu> Meh found it, thanks guys
<bercik1> Hi!
<bercik1> Is ATi 12.9 beta compatible with Ubuntu 12.10 beta? I cant get it working
<philinux> bercik1: it's a very slow channel at time. You might be better with a thread here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416
<Daekdroom> Did Empathy stop working for anyone else?
<silverarrow> has anyone tried quantal on powerpc?
<TheOneRing> [11:17:13] <TheOneRing> kubuntu 12.10 beta 2 still only boots into a black screen on a gma 600
<TheOneRing> could anyone investigate?
<wilee-nilee> TheOneRing, Are you familiar with nomodeset as a option?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<silverarrow> for quantal bootup?
<silverarrow> yeah, I tried it
<silverarrow> not for the latest dailies though
<TheOneRing> ok Ill test nomodeset
<TheOneRing> wilee-nilee: hm I still get a black screen
<wilee-nilee> TheOneRing, This a install or booting a cd, and have you installed any graphic drivers?
<TheOneRing> yes its on booting the image
<TheOneRing> using unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> TheOneRing, Ah you were able to find the option for nomodeset with unetbootin?
<TheOneRing> because I dont have a cd drive or a second usb slot (the one I got is used by the keyboard)
<TheOneRing> I added them manually
<TheOneRing> kernel /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splas nomodeset --
<wilee-nilee> TheOneRing, Ah I'm not familiar with unetbootin other then straight booting in so I can't really confirm if what you have done is correct, I think others may be more helpful here.
<wilee-nilee> probably correct I'm just used to the f6 option.
<TheOneRing> eit more or less enables you to boot the cd image from your harddrive(windows)
<TheOneRing> its a grub but the grafical grub is disabled but I can edit the boot options
<wilee-nilee> I have to get going to a meeting so best of luck. ;)
<TheOneRing> hm thx
<TheOneRing> btw I installed a kubuntu 12.4 and made a distupgrade, so now I have kubuntu 12.4 installed and the same issue
<TheOneRing> getting a black screen after booting
<TheOneRing> but I was able to install sshd before
<TheOneRing> so I could give you some logs or stuff like that
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, this channel is for 12.10 support , join #ubuntu for 12.04 help
<TheOneRing> I need help with both :P
<silverarrow> ...that binds us all
<silverarrow> them all
<silverarrow> should be banned really
<BluesKaj> you have both 12.04 and 12.10 installed ?
<TheOneRing> 12.04 installed with wubi
<BluesKaj> oh
<BluesKaj> and 12.10?
<TheOneRing> and 12.10 not yet installed because I cant boot it :P
<silverarrow> if he has done a dist upgrade he should be in 12.10
<TheOneRing> getting a black screen on boot
<BluesKaj> in wubi?
<Pici> no, thats not what a dist-upgrade is.
<TheOneRing> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-32-generic-pae i686)
<BluesKaj> a dist upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new release
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<silverarrow> yeah, you are right, that is the sude release upgrade
<BluesKaj> no , it's sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you want to upgrade to a alpha or beta release
<silverarrow> exactly
<silverarrow> but I always have to look them up to get them right
<silverarrow> I am looking into two subjects at the moment
<silverarrow> one missing alsamixer
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, so you're still on 12.04 in wubi
<TheOneRing> yes
<silverarrow> two, radeon drivers actually working with xorg and graphics card
<BluesKaj> so for 12.04 support , join #ubuntu
<silverarrow>  you get help fast in the #ubuntu channel, at least usually
<silverarrow> unless you are on ppc
<TheOneRing>  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<TheOneRing> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<TheOneRing> No new release found
<TheOneRing> so how to get the dist upgrade via console?
<silverarrow> or wear a green shirt
<silverarrow> maybe you have to mark of  in settings for it to take
<myk_robinson> Morning, all
<myk_robinson> Got a weird problem. hoping to get some help. Graphics on some sites, for some reason, I just cannot see
<BluesKaj> the open the software center and disable the option LTS upgrade notification only , or something similar , TheOneRing
<TheOneRing> hm I only can acces the device over ssh
<myk_robinson> Looking at Google Ad Words, and lots of the graphics are missing. The same is true of my remote management site with GFI Max. They work fine on my Windows machine, however.
<TheOneRing> and x over ssh is quite slow
<myk_robinson> Screenshots coming shortly
<BluesKaj> myk_robinson, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<myk_robinson> BluesKaj: It's already installed
<myk_robinson> Here's a shot
<myk_robinson> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/bplvuvyl/Selection_001.png
<TheOneRing> BluesKaj: ok got it with ssh xforwarding
<myk_robinson> ..and again from the Google AdWords page:    http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/v5oxrjk8/Selection_003.png
<myk_robinson> For whatever its worth, i get the same issue in Firefox or Chrome
<BluesKaj> GFI Max?
<myk_robinson> yes
<silverarrow> what would it take to get city and area code right?
<silverarrow> I am in Bergen
<myk_robinson> BluesKaj: its a tool for managed service providers
<BluesKaj> myk_robinson, I'm asking what  GFI Max is
<myk_robinson> remote management solutions, etc, for IT service providers
<myk_robinson> That screenshot was from my dashboard where I can check on some of the systems I am monitoring
<myk_robinson> weird, now the images are showing.. Hasn't worked in a few days, seemed to coincide with me beta testing Ubuntu 12.10... I now also notice on the Google AdWords page, as I refresh the page, I get random results. Sometimes they will show, sometimes not...
<myk_robinson> Perhaps server issues either on the other end or something abnormal going on with the ISP...
<myk_robinson> have no clue what it is, seems to only be affecting these two pages at the moment. My "normal" browing is working just fine..
<BluesKaj> myk_robinson, sorry I have no experience with remote management and I don't think that's a support subject for ubuntu
<myk_robinson> My issue is not with the remote management, but with the graphics not displaying in the browser
<silverarrow> I`m lost at sea
<myk_robinson> I was simply answering your inquiry as to what GFI Max is :)
<silverarrow> don`t even know what to search for, sound and kernel changes in quantal
<myk_robinson> My screenshots are showing the missing graphics on webpages
<BluesKaj> well , GFI Max seems to be the problem , doesn't it , myk_robinson?
<silverarrow> myk_robinson: yeah, it is interesting
<myk_robinson> NO! It also occurs on the Google AdWords page...
<myk_robinson> and as I stated before, the pages in question work fine on my Windows machine, which leads me to wonder if something is amiss in this release of Ubuntu
<myk_robinson> This is all stated in my original question
<BluesKaj> well ,it is beta after all ...it's not for a production/office situation
<myk_robinson> i understand that.... Just asking a question, relax
<myk_robinson> this is not mission critical, just finding possible bugs like everyone else
<myk_robinson> This is one that I can only duplicate on the 12.10 beta, and makes no sense, as the graphics in question are simple .gif files
<myk_robinson> The fact that the issue spans two broswers on the same system but works fine on a another computer on the same network suggests the issue is somewhere within this clean install of the OS
<myk_robinson> just trying to find the root so I can properly report it, but somehow it is wrong for me to pose this on a public forum that is for spotting bugs in the beta OS?
<whitman> Anyone else seeing this nvidia-settings-updates error? http://pastebin.com/D14PQV1R
<BluesKaj> whitman, that's nvidia-current upgrade which seems to have failed , try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get install -f
<whitman> BluesKaj, I'd already purged nvida-settings-updates in the hope it would install properly after that but still the same error.
<BluesKaj> whitman, which nvidia card ?
<whitman> An old AGP GeForce 6200
<BluesKaj> whitman, yeah the updates can be troublesome thru the software center , seems to coatin breakages for nvidia upgrades
<BluesKaj> contain
<whitman> I'll give it a few days and try again
<BluesKaj> geforce 6200 should be supported ..I've seen 6150s working ok on 12.10 but I think they're pcie cards
<whitman> The drivers seem to be installed ok, just seems to be nvidia-settings-updates that won't install.
<BluesKaj> whitman, don't use them , uninstall them
<BluesKaj> I haven't used nvidia-settings-updates , since they broke my setup about 5-6 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> whitman, I installed the new 304.51 driver successfully without errors this morning
<whitman> Hmm, well there's a bug open about it which I'll keep an eye on, everything else seems to work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings-updates/+bug/1061659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061659 in nvidia-settings-updates (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-settings-updates 304.43-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-settings.1.gz', which is also in package nvidia-settings 304.51-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> there should be an alternative for that file which would resolve that issue
<bjsnider> i understand the .51 blob breaks compiz though
<whitman> Technically I'm using Xubuntu on that machine so that's ok for me :)
<BluesKaj> no need for compiz here altho my understnding is that kwin integrates compiz or parts of it
<BluesKaj> bbl
<komputes> How can I make a request to get twinkle (sip client) back in the repos?
<micahg> komputes: get it ported to qt4
<micahg> then get it into Debian...then request a backport
<komputes> micahg: Is that necessary?
<micahg> komputes: which part?
<komputes> porting to qt4
<micahg> yes
<micahg> qt3 is gone in quantal
<komputes> but I use the command line part of twinkle too
<micahg> (should've been gone for precise, but that's another story)
<micahg> sflphone, linphone, qutecom, and ekiga are other options currently in quantal
<micahg> komputes: twinkle is available in precise for 5 years FWIW
<komputes> micahg: yeah, but I'm encouraged to use the latest
 * komputes starts testing alternatives
<IdleOne> tomasm-: in the topic there is a link that should give you the info you need
<tomasm-> i've read theres some new amazon suggestions in the dashboard..... is this something that can be turned off easily?
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<tomasm-> k
<tomasm-> i'd think it might be less intrusive to have it disabled by default until someone clicks on 'show me suggestions from amazon' or something.... have it be a setting rather than simply installing/removing the package... what about if there are multiple users, and some want it and some dont?
<IdleOne> it is up to the admin to decide what is best for all the users
<IdleOne> if the admin is half decent he/she will take users opinions into consideration.
<tomasm-> hmmmm, sounds very totalitarian. i thought linux was about freedom and customizability per user
<IdleOne> it is.
<IdleOne> but even in a free society there needs to be someone who makes the final decision
<tomasm-> i take it ubuntu/unity is headed in the 'no-customization-needed' direction
<bazhang> not really no
<thiebaude> tomasm-, im trying to like it
<thiebaude> but....
<bazhang> I have around ten choices when I login
<tomasm-> bazhang, you mean other WMs? or customization within unity?
<bazhang> and GNOME classic *no effects* wfm
<bazhang> on 12.10
<tomasm-> thiebaude, but??
<IdleOne> tomasm-: I should say there is probably a way of using the shopping lens on a per user base. I don't know how that is done though
<thiebaude> everything is slow to open
<thiebaude> its almost unusable
<bazhang> so troubleshoot or use something else
<tomasm-> thiebaude, I installed xcfe only and it's fast as heck
<thiebaude> i think i'll put gnome classic on here
<bazhang> there are *tons* of choices
<thiebaude> yep
<thiebaude> been using linux since ubuntu 6.10
<thiebaude> :)
<bazhang> gnome-panel and gnome-shell I added right away
<thiebaude> ok bazhang i'll do that
<yofel> are you running unity in a VM? I've tried a live disk a while ago and it was ok, just in a VM it's slow as hell
<IdleOne> I got Kubuntu and it runs smooth as ice
<bazhang> not even checked anything out about gnome-shell yet
<thiebaude> no vm here
<bazhang> the thing about unity is it has some very nice lenses
<thiebaude> yes it does
<bazhang> like the askubuntu one
<thiebaude> i like where ubuntu is going with that
<tomasm-> IdleOne, I just got the impression that unity is deliberately being stripped of flexibility/customization... kinda like the apple philosophy of minimalism. but i think advanced users should still have a choice.
<TheOneRing> hm hzow to fix The following packages have been kept back:
<TheOneRing>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<TheOneRing> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
 * yofel doesn't particulary see why he needs his webbrowser integrated into the Desktop
<thiebaude> ok guys bbl
<jtaylor> TheOneRing: apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> and the system settings, and so many other areas are just *so* polished
<bazhang> ok
<IdleOne> tomasm-: it's the opposite really, there is more flexibility now then there was on the first Unity release
<bazhang> whoops
<TheOneRing> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheOneRing> Reading package lists... Done
<TheOneRing> Building dependency tree
<TheOneRing> Reading state information... Done
<TheOneRing> Calculating upgrade... Done
<TheOneRing> The following packages have been kept back:
<TheOneRing>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<TheOneRing> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<yofel> !paste | TheOneRing
<ubottu> TheOneRing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheOneRing> :P
<yofel> looks like the meta package was published before the kernel binaries
<yofel> wait a few hours
<tomasm-> IdleOne, well im glad the unity developers are loosening up
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> tomasm-: I agree that it could be better.
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, what's point of your post?
<TheOneRing> that I get the  3 not upgraded message on dist-upgrade
<TheOneRing> so dist-upgrade wont help me
<yofel> just wait
<IdleOne> TheOneRing:  looks like the meta package was published before the kernel binaries ~yofel~
<thiebaude> when i click on tweak-tool is does not come up, any suggestions?
<thiebaude> im re-installing it now
<Simplew> i have created an encrypted lvm and installed ubuntu quantzal beta 2 in it, however when booting it does NOT asks for the password to open the encrypted container, seams it does not read /etc/crypttab, can anyone tell whats going on?
<Simplew> i just reinstalled ubuntu and the file /etc/crypttab does NOT exist!!! and the package cryptsetup is installed by default, how can this be???
<zoktar> is there a way to create custom launchers in unity for 12.10?
<trism> zoktar: sure, just create .desktop files for them and put them in ~/.local/share/applications/
<zoktar> thanks
<Simplew> i just reinstalled ubuntu and the file /etc/crypttab does NOT exist!!! and the package cryptsetup is installed by default, how can this be???
<trism> fun, compiz crash during do-release-upgrade, and on respawn: compizconfig - Error: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file, so I guess compiz already upgraded
<foormea> hi. quick question, in telepathy i ticked the box to let it run in the background
<foormea> how do i then close the background job?! i tried killing it but it kept coming back. after a reboot it fixed it but... apart from rebooting, what can i do?
<silverarrow> does anyone use RTL8187 drivers
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> they should be tested for quatal,
<TheOneRing> yea I updated the kubuntu 12.4 instalation installed with wubi to 12.10
<TheOneRing> now I get a error when I try to start x11
<TheOneRing> http://paste.kde.org/562490/
<Guest57307> hey all, I installed quantal amd64 today which works very nicely btw, the installer had all the options I needed (entryption, lvm, etc.)
<Guest57307> but now I can't get jhbuild to build anything
<Guest57307> it complains about wireless-tools not being installed, though it is installed
<Zta> Upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 wiped all my custom keyboard bindings.  Now I would like to make a script that make it easy to restore them.  Anyone happen to know how?  Back in 11.04 I used gconf...
<jrib> Zta: dconf has replaced gconf
<Guest57307> I'm using the same .jhbuildrc I used previously on an arch setup that worked fine
<jrib> Guest57307: you have the corresponding -dev package installed?
<Guest57307> jrib, there doesn't seem to be any -dev package for wireless-tools
<Zta> Is it a known bug that the Launcher won't autohide?
<Guest57307> at least apt-cache search wireless-tools isn't showing one
<Guest57307> maybe it's got some funky name?
<jrib> Guest57307: I haven't used jhbuild in a long time.  Maybe you can pastebin exactly what you are seeing?
<silverarrow> can anyone do me a favor? look up the package linux-image-3.5.0-16-
<jrib> silverarrow: why not use http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<silverarrow> it is a driver package, for wireless
<Guest57307> jrib, it just says No matching system package installed: wireless-tools (required=25)
<Guest57307> ubuntu has version 30, so I changed the 25 to 30 in the moduleset xml files, but it still complains
<silverarrow> well, trouble is I cannot launch bug report
<Guest57307> it seems to be looking for a wireless.h file according to the xml
 * Guest57307 looks for what package provides that
 * Guest57307 installs libiw-dev and tries
<Guest57307> phew, much better
<Guest57307> thanks for listening guys, good job on the installer too btw, it rocks
<silverarrow> jrib, no, it does not help
<silverarrow> why would a package not be recognized in the bug-report launcher?
<yofel> silverarrow: linux-image-3.5.0-16- is incomplete, for the kernel 'ubuntu-bug linux' is enough
<TheOneRing> http://paste.kde.org/562490/ with a gma600
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-05
<pmatulis> anyone else having trouble starting thunderbird on 12.10?
<silverarrow> no, works fine
<silverarrow> pmatulis: did you install it properly ?
<silverarrow> ;- )
<pmatulis> silverarrow: ?
<silverarrow> kidding
<silverarrow> did you try launch it in terminal?
<silverarrow> It works fine here
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu, which should be the same
<silverarrow> I get this message when launching in terminal
<pmatulis> silverarrow: hm, i use lubuntu too.  prolly an add-on issue then
<silverarrow> WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<silverarrow>         /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/images/scrollbar_vertical.png,
<silverarrow> borders don't fit within the image
<silverarrow> thought, there are no problems
<silverarrow> the frames are shrollable
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, Your familiar with pastebin I assume.
<silverarrow> yeah, it is only one line though
<pmatulis> silverarrow: interesting, i get some of that output too.  but a liitle more
<silverarrow> the paste police is active
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, Came as 4 here please use the pastebin. ;)
<silverarrow> 4?
<silverarrow> ok
<pmatulis> silverarrow: you're fine with a couple of lines
<pmatulis> i see 2 lines
<silverarrow> wilee-nilee: what kind of screen do you have+
<pmatulis> a phone?
<silverarrow> but I will use pastebin, promise
<pmatulis> silverarrow: '-safe-mode' works, so it's prolly an add-on issue
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe a package missing
<silverarrow> or do you sync it with firefox?
<pmatulis> silverarrow: i think this line is key:
<pmatulis> (thunderbird:16164): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evolution.DefaultSources' is not installed
<pmatulis> i submitted bug #1061958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061958 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[Quantal] thunderbird does not start on Lubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061958
<silverarrow> pmatulis: I should set up sylpheed to work really, but thunderbird is idoiot proof
<silverarrow> I alwas have problem with pop and smp what not
<pmatulis> silverarrow: do you have the 'enigmail' package installed?
<silverarrow> let me check
<silverarrow> no
<pmatulis> silverarrow: can you install it and restart tbird as a test?  i found another report of the same issue and where terminal output mentions enigmail (like mine does)
<silverarrow> will it wreak tbird totally?
<silverarrow> I am on powerpc iso
<silverarrow> do you think it should matter?
<pmatulis> nah, you can remove it right after
<pmatulis> (but don't you ever need to encrypt stuff?)
<silverarrow> well, I don`t?
<silverarrow> ...installing
<silverarrow> do I need to?
<silverarrow> I don`t notice anything
<pmatulis> need to what?
<silverarrow> encrypt
<pmatulis> no, but a lot of people do
<silverarrow> I have to google enigmail
<pmatulis> so your mail does not go round the world in cleartext
<pmatulis> (any person managing an intervening mail server can scoop up your mail and read it)
<silverarrow> luckily I haven`t that interesting email
<pmatulis> anyway, did you restart tbird after installing enigmail?
<silverarrow> I shall have to get try enigmail out
<silverarrow> yeah works fine
<pmatulis> hm, ok then
<silverarrow> like regular
<silverarrow> what hardware do you have?
<silverarrow> I am on an old iBook G4 that I still like
<pmatulis> but keep enigmail installed, it's very useful.  need to get a gpg keypair of course.  enigmail just integrates gpg with tbird
<silverarrow> I have not tired quantal on my newer hp yet
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip
<pmatulis> i just built a new machine.  16 GB of memory and an SSD
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> and you prefer lxde ?
<pmatulis> it takes but a second to start up tbird
<pmatulis> same for firefox
<silverarrow> loads of people seem to hesitate using unity
<silverarrow> well, not a second on this computer
<silverarrow> like 10 seconds
<pmatulis> ugh
<silverarrow> lol
<pmatulis> yes, i prefer lightweight.  i despise bloat
<silverarrow> well, it is nice to write on, very silent
<pmatulis> i usually don't even install the Recommends packages
<silverarrow> Unity run smoother now though, than when it was launched
<silverarrow> when I first tried Lubuntu, I really liked the gnome mplayer gecko setup
<silverarrow> it wroked with everything I wanted it to in terminal
<silverarrow> not so much on this ppc though
<silverarrow> too many broken packages for powerpc
<silverarrow> which might improve with quantal
<pmatulis> i just use vlc to play music
<pmatulis> and watch videos
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer and vlc is a toss really
<silverarrow> i have both usually
<silverarrow> I have had downloads not work on mplayer, but on vlc, and vise versa
<pmatulis> i noticed that empathy is borked on lubuntu 12.10
<pmatulis> when installed it gives nonsensical setting icons to configure it.  maybe i'm missing something
<silverarrow> so a fix is needed
<silverarrow> did you file a bug report
<pmatulis> not yet
<silverarrow> I could not use xfburn at all in 12.04, but in 12.10 it seems to be fine, the same with pidgin
<silverarrow> bugreports are important
<silverarrow>  I think empathy will be fixed
<silverarrow> being a gnome basic
<pmatulis> yeah, i presumed the issue was known
<silverarrow> I plan to set up sylpheed
<pmatulis> i'm quite certain that it can also integrate with GPG
<silverarrow> as soon as I get some guidance, I mess up the config
<silverarrow> I have serious issues with quantal ppc
<silverarrow> no sound, no alsamixer
<silverarrow> no real radeon driver working with graphics card
<silverarrow> but we are a few working on it
<silverarrow> I am totally amateur,
<silverarrow> learning a lot though
<silverarrow> pmatulis: do you think Tbird issues are 64bit specific ?
<pmatulis> silverarrow: my issue?
<pmatulis> silverarrow: strange data point: i just disabled all extensions and plugins while in safe mode and restarted normally.  worked fine.  then i enabled each one at a time, restating after each.  went through all of them.  still works fine.  now i'm back with all enabled and it works
<pmatulis> nah, just noticed someting...
<silverarrow> yeah, I was thinking about the tbird trouble
<pmatulis> ah.  i have methodically isolated the problem to the following plugin: 'EDS Contact Integration'.  thing is, it's a default plugin.  can you confirm you have it?
<pmatulis> silverarrow: ⤴
<silverarrow> oh yes
<pmatulis> and it's enabled?
<silverarrow> yes it lists as active under extentions
<silverarrow> i have to reboot, brb
<trism> any bug reports for amazon/ubuntu one launchers reappearing on every new login? (also on my desktop adding terminal isn't sticking, have to readd it every time, not having the problem here with settings migrated from precise)
<SudoKing> during the upgrade, this seems to be taking forever --
<SudoKing> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.5.0-17-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic
<SudoKing> i think it's been sitting 10+ minutes ?
<Colton_> ubuntu 12.10 i install get through the first 3 steps then ubuntu opens up a cmd window and then crashes
<Colton_> any ideas
<Colton_> helloooo
<Stanley00> Colton_: hi
<Colton_> hello did you get my previous comment
<Colton_> s
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> Colton_, is this a wubi install
<Colton_>  ubuntu 12.10 i install get through the first 3 steps then ubuntu opens up a cmd window and then ubuntu crashes
<Colton_> no
<Colton_>  i downloaded whatever is on the ubuntu site
<bazhang> Colton_, did you check the iso for corruption; burn very slow, and then check the cd for problems
<Colton_> yes
<Colton_> i burnt very fast
<Colton_> cd is fine
<bazhang> Colton_, how did you check the iso for corruption
<Colton_> bu verifying it though a iso burner
<Colton_> by
<bazhang> Colton_, verifying it against what
<Stanley00> Colton_: when you boot the cd, press any key, there will be a menu for testing the cd, you can use that
<Colton_> i took a program called imgburn and verified the burn was done corretly
<Colton_> i never got that
<bazhang> Colton_, the md5?
<Colton_> ????
<bazhang> Colton_, so you did not do the 3 steps I suggested
<Colton_> yes i did
<bazhang> md5 the iso. burn very SLOW, do the disk defect check on the ubuntu menu. you said no to all three
<Colton_> do you have a voice chat program
<Colton_> bazhang
<bazhang> Colton_,
<Colton_> yes
<Colton_> yes bazhang
<bazhang> Colton_, so do the three things I suggested
<Colton_> ok well im a try to install it again now
<Daekdroom> Trying to install it again is not quite the same as checking whether the CD is good or not.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> a corrupt iso is what I suspect
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, which version of brasero do you have installed?
<Daekdroom> 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, from the cli, attempt to install gnome-sushi, but do not follow through, just to see what else it will pull in
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, there's a bunch of gstreamer1.0 stuff right?
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, right
<bjsnider> that's essentially why i have both versions at the same time
<bjsnider> that and the newer stuff in the ppa depends on it too
<cowsquad> How is everyone doing?
<cowsquad> is the suspend option working for you guys while you press the power on/off button in your laptop?
<fidel> hi - my gnome-shell is missing its upper bar & my windows are missing the window-decoration since yesterday
<fidel> any idea how i might be able to have both back? ;) 12.10 in vmware
<fidel> hi - my gnome-shell is missing its upper bar & my windows are missing the window-decoration since yesterday
<fidel> ah gnome-themes-standard was missing ;I)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> 129 upgrades for kubuntu 12.10
<TheOneRing> hi again, after updating to 12.10 x fails to start with the folowing log http://paste.kde.org/562820/
<nicko_> Which is better? Download the Ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 or just fresh install with beta 1 and just upgrade. I have the beta 1 but not the beta 2. My internet is not that fast. just got a max of 60+KB/s
<jpds> nicko_: Either way, you're going to download an amount of download.
<jpds> nicko_: Or you could try using rsync to sync the image differences.
<nicko_> jpds: thanks for the suggestion. Ill try
<Sagi> Should I expect much churn between beta2 and release?
<BluesKaj> Sagi, there are quite few updates/upgrades in the repos atm , altho a daily build will probly give you the latest
 * Sagi takes the leap
<silverarrow> is anyone familiar with the sound trouble shooting page?
<silverarrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<silverarrow> the first installation, is there one for quantal?
<silverarrow> step 1 I mean
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, why don't you just tell us what you did and what works and what doesn't
<BluesKaj> with your sound that ia
<BluesKaj> is
<silverarrow> I have no alsamixer in quantal
<silverarrow>  I have no loadspeaker icon in taskbar
<silverarrow> I have reinstalled asa-utils and deleted files in modprobe.d
<silverarrow> lines really
<silverarrow> I have launched alsamixer -a basic
<silverarrow> with error messages
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, install alsa-base
<silverarrow> it is there
<BluesKaj> why have you deleted files in modprobe.d ?
<silverarrow> because that is the usual suggestion for ppc
<silverarrow> and it worked in 12.04
<Sagi> what is new name for unity-2d-panel in 12.10?
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, never heard that before
<Sagi> +the
<silverarrow> however, missing alsamixer is not ppc specific this time
<BluesKaj> reinstall alsa-base and asla-utils
<silverarrow> BluesKaj: only for ppc for some reason
<silverarrow> I have now,and I shall try launching
<silverarrow> nothing unfortunately
<silverarrow> I`ve been at this for a few days now
<BluesKaj> which sound card , silverarrow ?
<silverarrow> not sure
<BluesKaj> aplay -l in the termina;
<BluesKaj> terminal
<BluesKaj> if you don't know which sound card , why are you editing modprobe.d ?
<silverarrow> no sound cards foun
<silverarrow> found*
<BluesKaj> then you need to reinstall asla-base and alsa-utils
<silverarrow> BluesKaj, because the fix works for G4s, and I was told to do so on 12.04, and it worked
<silverarrow> I just have!
<silverarrow> right now
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> run that command
<silverarrow> done
<silverarrow> cannot open mixer, no such file or directory
<silverarrow> BluesKaj: if you get any ideas on how to go about it, please let me know
<BluesKaj> sudo alsa-force-reload . if there's no output , then reboot , silverarrow
<BluesKaj> ooops sudo alsa force-reload
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> for reboot then
<Sagi> oh brilliant, no alx module in 12.10 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927782).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "integrate the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver with Jockey" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sagi> it used to exist in 12.04 (at least as a backported module)
<silverarrow>  BluesKaj, unfortunately no alsamixer still
<silverarrow> I wonder what it could be
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, do you have pulseaudio installed , if so then install pavucontrol
<TheOneRing> why cant I start my xserver anymore since I installed 12.10 http://paste.kde.org/562820/
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing,  there;s no xorg.conf by default unless you generate one after a your graphics driver install
<TheOneRing> the driver is part of the kernel
<TheOneRing> and I didnt need one with 3.2
<BluesKaj> the kernel module driver is usually sufficent unless you want 3D and DIR , then an restricted/additional driver might be required
<BluesKaj> dependong on nthe gpu
<TheOneRing> there is no other driver for the gma600 located on a atom cpu
<silverarrow> is it  possible to have apps for firefox or chrome which handles html5 streams oriented towards iphone and android
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, did you look in restricted/additional drivers
<TheOneRing> there are no drivers, and thats the reason why I'm trying out the beta because of the new driver
<TheOneRing> but there are no oficcial drivers by intel for the device
<BluesKaj> and none in system admin > additonal drivers ..I have to ask since you didn't answer my question the first time
<TheOneRing> 1. I cant start X 2. there are no drivers
<TheOneRing> at least the internet doesnt know about them
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<TheOneRing> but I'll try it again with ssh x forwarding
<TheOneRing> and yes jockey-kde dosnt find any drivers
<TheOneRing> what about the error
<TheOneRing> [   636.234] (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to detect GEM.  Kernel 2.6.28 required.
<TheOneRing> [   636.234] (EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.
<TheOneRing> hm ok sounds like at least 2.6 is needed..
<TJ-> TheOneRing: Does the motherboard have support for HDMI HDCP?
<TheOneRing> it has atleast a hdmi port
<TheOneRing> the device  is a tablet
<TJ-> Some intel-based systems have Protected Audio Video Path (PAVP) which can trigger that error. Not sure tablet hardware would, though. You'd need to investigate the chipset
<TheOneRing> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/latitude-st/pd
<TheOneRing> main source for information about ubuntu on the device is http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/de-de/2012/02/15/install-ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-st-tablet/
<TJ-> TheOneRing: That web-site is acting up. From your direct-link, or if I choose a link on the site, it redirects wrongly from that intended article to some other!
 * TJ- thinks the web-owner has messed up the Wordpress redirecting for slugs and SEO URLs
<XVampireX> I need some help with a wine game on Kubuntu, when I'm on ubuntu (Unity) it works well, when I'm on Kubuntu it flickers and slows down everything, something is weird
<XVampireX> It's as if something is getting in the way (Assuming kwin) but I've disabled the special effects  and it still is the same
<natman> whats the release date for Kubuntu 12.10? how is it shaping up compared to 12.04?
<bazhang> great
<natman> how so bazhang/
<bazhang> try a live cd perhaps. too much to describe
<bazhang> polish, apps. presentation the list goes on
<natman> cool
<bazhang> near the end of the month I'd imagine
<bazhang> 2012.10
<XVampireX> 2013.04
<XVampireX> :D
<bazhang> would be 13.04 , yes
<XVampireX> would be 13.10 :D
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> YEAR.MONTH
<XVampireX> I know I'm just playing :D
<XVampireX> and listening to Adele Skyfall theme
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for playing XVampireX
<XVampireX> Nah, thanks, I know about it
<bazhang> ...
<XVampireX> I just came here to get some help
<natman> what do you think of skyfall theme XVampireX
<XVampireX> Sounds good, I like the fact that Adele is not a pop singer :P
<XVampireX> (Well, wikipedia does give it the pop tag, lol, but it's not a pop song in any way... soul perhaps)
<jpwhiting> hey all, is there a way to choose my session in lightdm? I don't get any button on either of my users to choose the session with
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> hit the wheel and a dropdown menu will appear
<c_smith_> hey, is anyone else having issues with FGLRX causing X11 (or whatever is used to detect relevant hardware) to not detect it when FGLRX is installed and configured with aticonfig?
<c_smith_> I ask because if this is more than just me, I'll be submitting a bug report.
<jpwhiting> bazhang: what wheel? I don't get any wheel
<jpwhiting> I have two user accounts, and unchecked auto login on my main account, but lightdm.conf still has autologin set to my main user
<bazhang> jpwhiting, to the right hand side of the password field
<jpwhiting> to the right hand side of the password field is an arrow
<jpwhiting> when I click it it logs in
<jpwhiting> if I right click it it logs in
<jpwhiting> never get a menu
<jpwhiting> no whele appears
<jpwhiting> *wheel
<bazhang> less enter please
<jpwhiting> ok, sorry, my bad :)
<bazhang> perhaps wheel is the wrong descriptor
<trism> jpwhiting: if this is a default ubuntu install, there are no other sessions to choose from so the session button won't appear
<jpwhiting> I've heard there's supposed to be a cog
<c_smith_> jpwhiting, the wheel is above the password field next to the username.
<bazhang> that would do it
<c_smith_> the wheel that bazhang is talking about.
<jpwhiting> trism: ah, I see, I have built my own kde into /usr/local, does lightdm not look there for session files?
<bazhang> install gnome-shell , gnome-panel or the like
<trism> jpwhiting: I believe it will only look in /usr/share/xsessions/ (but not 100% on that)
<c_smith_> I take it nobody here even uses fglrx?
<trism> jpwhiting: you could always copy a .desktop file there with the correct paths
<jpwhiting> trism: ah, ok I'll put a kde one in there, cool thx
 * jpwhiting thought the session chooser would at least have unity and unity 2d or something
<jpwhiting> meh
<trism> unity-2d was dropped a while back so just the Ubuntu session now
<bazhang> they need to be installed, unity-2d
<bazhang> !find unity-2d
<trism> bazhang: the packages are there but they are empty
<ubottu> Found: libunity-2d-private-dev, unity-2d-dbg, libunity-2d-private0, unity-2d, unity-2d-common
<c_smith_> jpwhiting, they dropped that in favor of an llvm pipe
<trism> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.0-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bazhang> trism, so it's fallback now?
<trism> just made from the unity package
<trism> bazhang: yeah it is supposed to fallback to llvmpipe for software rendering
<bazhang> ok thanks trism
<c_smith_> bazhang, unity-2d essentially stopped existing, correct me if I'm wrong.
<bazhang> I just went from 11.04 to 12.10 , /ignore me
<bazhang> and I have kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu all installed
<bazhang> thus the 'cog'
<jpwhiting> ah, ok gotcha
 * jpwhiting tries this kde.desktop
<jpwhiting> btw, what's the difference between Exec and TryExec in those files?
<bazhang> gnome-panel will yield the 'classic ' look
<trism> jpwhiting: I believe TryExec is a path to an executable to test for existence for whether or not to show the session, so if you had TryExec=/usr/bin/somesession but /usr/bin/somesession didn't exist or is not executable then it won't show that session
<trism> jpwhiting: helpful since for instance, gnome.desktop comes with gnome-session but you can't use that session unless you install gnome-shell
<jpwhiting> trism: ah, ok gotcha
<jpwhiting> thanks
<Zta> It is extremely annoying that there's no tool to backup user settings.  Something that scans dconf and finds all key values that have been changed from default and saves this to a file would perhaps be helpful.
<Zta> I'm particularly interested in backing up keyboard shortcuts.  Upgrading to 12.10b2 reset all mine to defaults =\
<johnjohn101> do you think unity 6.x will ever be backported to 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, If you look on the web you find these things. http://askubuntu.com/questions/183164/will-there-be-an-backport-of-unity-6-compiz-for-precise  https://launchpad.net/~benkai/+archive/precise-unity-backport
<johnjohn101> thanks, have you used any of these?
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, I have not I use gnome 3, but I would be hesitant to try the ppa without being sure I could back my way out of it if needed.
<johnjohn101> i'll probably upgrade work machine to 12.10.
<johnjohn101> i don't like using "hybrid" releases. though it would be nice to mix and match
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, I loaded all my 12.04 stuff to 12.10 to start using it as a regular OS, but I have clones of the 12.04 and the couple other OS on my HD in case needed.
<wilee-nilee> I never upgrade
<johnjohn101> i imagine the 13.04 release of ubuntu will have unity 7?
<trism> johnjohn101: I imagine so since there is already a bug targeted at it, bug 1057528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057528 in Unity "Small chunks of the panel shadow appear individually (and very dark)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057528
<Zta> Hm, how does one find the author of a package?  I need an extra option to gsettings =)
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> I need help getting gtk apps theme back to the default
<Milos_SD> I started kde session, and now in gnome, almost all GTK apps use kde theme (gtk+ oxygen)
<Milos_SD> pidgin, xchat, deluge ...
<Milos_SD> and kde (QT) apps like ktorrent, smplayer, etc, don't have theme at all
<bekks> Milos_SD: "gtk+ oxygen" is not a KDE theme.
<bekks> It is a gtk+ plus theme.
<Milos_SD> bekks, maybe it is not that theme
<Milos_SD> but it looks like oxygen
<zoktar_> where is the preferred applications located in 12.10?
<Milos_SD> yea, and firefox use that theme too :)
<trism> zoktar_: System Settings/Details/Default Applications
<zoktar_> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Any one using nvidia binary proprietary driver, could you paste the framebuffers that are blacklisted in modeproble.d. I am using the driver i downloaded from the nvidia website and on a cold boot system hangs after grub
<phoenix_firebrd> probably after starting to lod the nvidia driver
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/563090/
<yofel> if Milos_SD comes back, tell him to wipe ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<yofel> and ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no, the framebuffer one
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i got it from a fellow
<yofel> ah, that has nothing to do with nvidia though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does nvidiafb has problem?
<yofel> is that even supposed to work? Haven't tried it in ages
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no nvidia recommends to disable some framebuffer that may create problem with its driver
<yofel> IIRC this system uses vesafb + nvidia-current
<yofel> works, but I know the driver shows a warning
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats good, i will try vesafb
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how do i get the kernel message in verbose
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: also afaik there is nothing in the xorg log and kernel log
<yofel> well, you get the kernel messages with dmesg. Not sure what would be wrong though if you get no message. Did you boot without 'quiet splash' at least?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats right the quite splash, going for the reboot , brb
<silverarrow> does anyone use java? I can`t make it work
<silverarrow> I have installed a java 7 plugin package, in addition to the extras
<yofel> in a browser or on the system?
<silverarrow> browser
<silverarrow> trying to connect to my bank and java test page
<yofel> hm, icedtea-7-plugin works for me in firefox
<silverarrow> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<silverarrow> let me double check
<silverarrow> I was looking at an Asus Zenbook,
<silverarrow> do they go well with Ubuntu+
<yofel> well, that detection site doesn't work, but the only java applet that I normally use works fine
 * yofel needs to reboot
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: removing vesafb from the blacklist didn't work for me
<silverarrow> I have these http://imagebin.org/231031
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what are you trying to do?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Using nvidia propriatery driver, cold boot=hang on boot probably before lightdm/kdm
<silverarrow> before I installed the browser package, I got "no java installed", no the cursor circle keeps circeling in the java test
<phoenix_firebrd> *proprietary
<yofel> that shouldn't have anything to do with the framebuffer, but with the module not loading if it's set in xorg.conf
<yofel> nouveau IS blacklisted, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<yofel> lsmod will tell if it's loaded
<yofel> nvidia can't be loaded if nouveau is running
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: lsmod-> http://paste.kde.org/563102/
<yofel> silverarrow: it does the same for me, so maybe they're using some oracle-only part in their binaries
<yofel> hm
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: does 'modprobe nvidia' tell you something useful?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release."
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> the nvidia module is loaded
<yofel> what happens if you now start lightdm?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, the nvidia settings will complain otherwise
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: during cold boot?
<yofel> well, anywhere. If X starts now it should also start when you boot
<silverarrow> yofel, hmm, it worked with icedtea in 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I remember something about the kernel log, it contained something like, "the license of nvidia driver taints the kernel , so disabling logging"
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sure, but that probably has nothing to do with your poblem at hand
<yofel> *problem
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am using the same driver version in nvidia-current but from the website, the one in the repos doesnt work for me
<yofel> doesn't work in the same way as the other one does right now?
<yofel> anyway, if the module is loaded - what *does* happen if you start lightdm?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, thats right, is there a way to purge and install the graphics system? ubuntu clean install 12.10 with nvidia-current drivers from the repos work
<yofel> well, IIRC the nvidia .run had an --uninstall option or something similiar. Then reinstall all X/mesa packages or check with debsums what's damaged
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: during the cold boot system crashes with a black blank screen before lightdm/kdm , I couldn't do anything except to hard reset and the system boot normally with lightdm working fine
<yofel> o.O
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, let me try that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: If I had by mistake removed a mesa package will that can cause this problem ? for that matter is it possible to remove a single mesa package without causing a dependency issue?
<yofel> probably not if it's required
<yofel> it's not about removed packages, but about overwritten and deleted files
<yofel> the nvidia installer just wipes everything in it's way
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-* will do?
<yofel> rather check with debsums, libgl stuff maybe too, although multiarch might have saved most of the files from being erased
<silverarrow>  does someone use USB wireless adaptor in quantal?
<silverarrow> I have trouble with RTL8187 and realtek 3070
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, going to uninstall the prop nvidia driver and install nvidia-current, brb
<fishscene> Is there more information on the remote terminal/desktop feature that can be accessed on the login screen?
<silverarrow> yofel: my bank works fine, java based login, but not java test page, funny?
<yofel> not if oracle used some method that they only ship in their binaries for the test page
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> does this test compute on your machine ? https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-BankID/
<silverarrow> sorry it is not in english, but the java stuff should run
<silverarrow> browser crashes here
<yofel> same
<silverarrow> I am in firefox
<yofel> me too, tried it twice, both tries crashed
<silverarrow> then it is a common ubuntu error
<silverarrow> or java error
<silverarrow> not sure what package to blame on
<silverarrow> should I file a bug?
<silverarrow> it could even be regarded a security risk
<yofel> firefox crashing is worth a report in any case
<silverarrow> and bankID is widely used with sensitive info
<silverarrow> so, java or firefox trouble ?
<silverarrow> both probably
<silverarrow> yofel, what are you on, i386 or i686?
<yofel> x86_64
<silverarrow> or 64 bit I mean
<silverarrow> I get those confused
<IdleOne> no crash here on 32bit
<IdleOne> using firefox also
<silverarrow> IdleOne: the test ran through?
<IdleOne> as far as I can tell
<IdleOne> Should I see anything beneath Test din BankID ?
<IdleOne> an image or something?
<silverarrow> yes, there should pop up a java window
<IdleOne> ah, no. no java popup
<IdleOne> but firefox is not crashing.
<silverarrow> I only get as far as "trust this site" I mark of for yes, and crash
<silverarrow> hmm
<IdleOne> a bug is worth reporting IMO
<silverarrow> idle, which java do you have, I have icetea and java common
<silverarrow> IdleOne: sorry
<IdleOne> oops I don't have java installed
<IdleOne> that would explain the test not working
<silverarrow> yeah, i386 crashes too
<silverarrow> works in windows
<silverarrow> I made a bug report, hope it gets noticed. It is the same in 12.04 too, but I could not find any bug reports
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1062543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062543 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes in java-based BankID test" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: installing nvidia-current didn't work. Reinstalled the proprietary driver. Now system boots properly during a cold boot, I Updated initramfs which i forgot to do after removing the vesafb from the blacklist ad that might have solved the problem
<yofel> weird
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have something related error message from nvida installed log after uninstall?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you want to see it?
<yofel> feel free to pastebin it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the log lot overwritten during later  install process sorry. But i can remember it said something like " Unable to restore the symbolic link to libgl.so because the file exists"
<yofel> ah, the alternatives might have confused it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so can i assume that if the nvidia-current from the repos work in ubuntu 12.10 will also work in  kubuntu 12.10?
<yofel> shouldn't make a difference
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: In that case , peace of mind for me.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am off to bed now, see you later
<yofel> gn
<silverarrow> yofel, could you open browser in terminal and navigate to the java bank test?
<silverarrow> if you are not too buisy
<yofel> will have to wait a bit
<silverarrow> that is fine
<komputes> Does anyone know how to disable advanced visual effects in Quantal?
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on how to crosscompile a kernel for ppc on a x86_64 box?
<TJ-> bekks: I wrote on article on CC for ARM, and I've used it myself as a basis to do CC for MIPS too. It may help you: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Kernel/ARMCrossCompileOnIntel
<bekks> I guess it strictly depends on ARM :(
<Milos_SD> hi guys... I have a little problem ... some gtk applications use kde (qt) theme
<Milos_SD> pidgin, xchat, firefox, deluge ...
<Milos_SD> it happend after I started kde session... now  in unity, and gnome, gtk apps use qt theme :S
<Milos_SD> how can I fix that? :S
<silverarrow> Milos_SD: did you start Pidgin in terminal?
<Milos_SD> no
<Milos_SD> but I can
<bekks> TJ-: Do you think http://www.ifp.illinois.edu/~nakazato/tips/xgcc.html would work for crosscompiling a kernel?
<Milos_SD> http://pastebin.com/Q57JRmrv
<Milos_SD> silverarrow, there is a lot of this in xsession-errors too
<TJ-> bekks: I installed a pre-made MIPS CC, and just used it where my article instructions said to use the ARM tools.
<TJ-> bekks: I'm just starting up the PC that has it on to find out what it is and where I got it
<silverarrow> Milos_SD: oh, a good list of errors
<bekks> TJ-: :)
<Milos_SD> silverarrow, I found this file ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini ...
<Milos_SD> and there was gtk-theme-name: oxygen-gtk
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> do I change it to "ambiance"?
<TJ-> bekks: OK. I got the mips 3.3.6 toolchain from a source/tool drop for an embedded Linux PCI ADSL device. There should be other sources for it, but I'll link you to another article detailing that toolchain and how I installed it.  http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Embedded/Infineon/Danube/ADSL2PCI#BuildingfromSource
<silverarrow> not sure really
<silverarrow> I`m not clever enough to suggest a fix
<Milos_SD> fixed it :)
<Milos_SD> there was .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 file in my home dir :D
<silverarrow> x errors are always  horrid to track down
<Milos_SD> deleted it, and now it is ok :)
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> clever guy ;. )
<Milos_SD> now kde apps don't use kde theme, but gtk... but that, I can fix :D
<silverarrow> I`m struggling to understand driver issues and bypassed graphics card
<bekks> TJ-: I guess thats a bit of "too much" for me, since I just dont get it on how to adapt that for a PPC.
<bekks> TJ-: Do you know something about "icecream"?
<Milos_SD> silverarrow, what drivers issues?
<silverarrow> radeon drivers, and an ibook which only works with software rendered graphics
<bekks> TJ-: What do you think about http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream#Cross-Compiling_for_embedded_targets_using_icecream
<silverarrow> there is a bug report on it too
<TJ-> bekks: Ice-cream Sandwich, aka Android 4.0 ?
<bekks> TJ-: No, icecream the distributed whatever compiler, like distcc
<TJ-> bekks: Oh! it is an alternative to distcc for distributed compilation across a build farm
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> do you think it is possible to compile tenfourfox on ubuntu?
<bekks> TJ-: Yes :)
<silverarrow> it is made for osx
<Milos_SD> if there is no linux version, then no ...
<silverarrow> it is open source, but no linux version
<Milos_SD> you can alweys try, but I don't think it will work
<silverarrow> I wish it was though
<silverarrow> it is great for ppc
<silverarrow> however, ubuntu ppc packages can be good too
<silverarrow> they need some attention though, like html5 and other media streams in browsers
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-06
<treaver> Hello
<treaver> I need help with Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2. It boots to a black screen and I have to press f1 to show the boot logo. Then after it's booted when I put it in Standby it works perfectly. But when I open computer from standby or press power button it comes back to a blackscreen and I can't do anything.
<ActionParsnip> treaver: what video chip do you use?
<treaver> Amd?
<treaver> I guess
<ActionParsnip> treaver: we need to know for sure, running@:  lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<ActionParsnip> treaver: the fact you aren't aware should be screaming to you to not use prerelease
<treaver> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]
<treaver> It works perfectly and I have everything backed up except the installs which don't take too long.
<ActionParsnip> treaver: is the system a laptop?
<treaver> Yes it is
<ActionParsnip> treaver: get a wired connection and get fully updated, can help
<treaver> I'm updating it now via wireless (It's fast)
<ActionParsnip> treaver: you can also use CLI to install the proprietary video driver and it wil be used when you next boot
<treaver> Can you give me a command to do that
<ActionParsnip> treaver: cool, get the video driver installed too once that's done, should help
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> treaver: again, asking such basic question should be ques to not use prerelease if you can't do basic stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> treaver: pre-releases are not for the average user
<treaver> I'm learning, I'm also learning to program specifically for linux
<treaver> Quick question, I can't find the additional drivers in this release.
<treaver> I've installed the video driver before in other releases but never this one
<ActionParsnip> treaver: use CLI
<treaver> Could you tell me how? I've typed the command CLI and searched for it
<treaver> Is it using te command?
<treaver> Sweet I found the driver on amd website going to unzip now I guess?
<ActionParsnip> treaver: the driver is in the repos
<treaver> What's the command to install it
<ActionParsnip> treaver: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> treaver: the link to that was in the pagfe ubottu gave
<treaver> Yeah I type the first 3 commands and it says the files are not found.
<treaver> ::: Save backup copy of xorg.conf in case this doesn't work.  Isn't there
<ActionParsnip> treaver: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> treaver: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<treaver> Ok
<treaver> So this should make the suspend and stuff work perfectly?! !:)
<ActionParsnip> treaver: suspend is a weird creature
<ActionParsnip> treaver: we'll see
<treaver> :)
<treaver> I love ubuntu though, I installed it on 19 friends computers so far. They love it too, they said it sped their computer by atleast 10x from the windows switch
<treaver> My grandfather and grandmother even use it ;P
<ActionParsnip> depends on needs, most folks just want a web browser to look at porn with etc, and ubuntu does that and for free
<treaver> Lol :P
<ActionParsnip> mind you, most linux distros do that too
<treaver> I've made programs for Windows and the switch is kinda hard. But I'm working on something I call GVibre. It's Google Voice with Unity Integrated. Allows for dialing using the dash, checking messages, and so much more. I'm couple months from finishing but I don't know how to add it to Ubuntu Repos
<ActionParsnip> treaver: sounds exciting :)
<treaver> do you use google voce?
<treaver> voice or talk
<ActionParsnip> i use irc, thats pretty much it
<treaver> Oh :p
<ActionParsnip> i have skype but it probably gets ran once a year if that and only to text chat
<treaver> Google Voice lets you like link your phone to it and text and call from any computer by login in to voice.google.com
<ActionParsnip> treaver: i always have my phone on me...
<treaver> I love skype I just wish they would make it more user friendly like in window for linux
<treaver> :P So do I, I just never use it when I have my computer in lap or when I'm at a computer
<ActionParsnip> I tend to use both
<treaver> You live in Cali!
<treaver> I've been there it's amazzzzzzzing :P
<ActionParsnip> treaver: UK
<treaver> Ahhh
<treaver> Alright Andy
<ActionParsnip> hi
<treaver> So after I've done the commands you told me do I do anything else?
<ActionParsnip> treaver: reboot
<treaver> Then it's done?
<treaver> How do I check if it installed correctly
<ActionParsnip> treaver: sudo lshw -C display      will say driver=fglrx   or something similar
<treaver_> It worked thank you
<ActionParsnip> treaver: cool
<ActionParsnip> treaver_: simple stuff
<bobweaver> Hello there I am having some real strang troubles with my network
<bobweaver> I have like 2 virtual networks running all a sudden and had to kill my mod in order to even get networking back
<bobweaver> if I do a ifconfig I see a bunch of virtual networks ,, well 2 but My question is
<bobweaver> Is this part of the remote log in stuff ? what is up with the virtual networking stuff showing up ?
<bobweaver> remote log in stuff = lightdm remote stuff
<trism> bobweaver: what interfaces are you seeing in ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: what are you using to virtualize the OSes?
<bobweaver> sorry gues I missed that
<bobweaver> I have
<bobweaver> vmnet8  vmnet1
<bobweaver> them right therer are the odd ones
<bobweaver> I have killed everthing virtual (I think ) vmwware client and so on
<bobweaver> Wow
<bobweaver> whereby serial console output can be remotely viewed over the LAN. Systems implementing IPMI 2.0 typically also include KVM over IP, remote virtual media and out-of-band embedded web server interface functionality
<bobweaver> I think That my box is done
 * bobweaver eats a guyute pie 
<buglyjoe> hi, could someone running 12.10 beta2 please tell me which groups the user should be a member of, by default. I used usermod -G without -a and got removed from all groups
<buglyjoe> I mounted the os as a disk and put my self directly into the sudoers file temporarily. so I have root access. I just need to know the groups I should add myself to
<krofna> After upgrade to beta2, when I try to login, I get black screen and it goes back to login screen... help?
<krofna> I did pkill lightdm && startx but now windows don't have edges (for example, i cant resize nor move anything)
<popey> krofna, can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy unity compiz" please
<krofna> http://pastebin.com/zczH85RS
<popey> krofna, can you pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<krofna> http://pastebin.com/gEeXKpYd
<popey> krofna, if you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" does it pull in lots of packages that were missing?
<krofna> The following NEW packages will be installed
<krofna>   lightdm ubuntu-desktop xorg
<krofna> I'll restart X. brb
<krofna> Now it just logs me in as root...
<popey> i would restart lightdm
<krofna> Same issue.
<popey> krofna, ATI graphics card?
<krofna> Yes
<popey> perhaps bug 725580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725580
<krofna> Seems pretty old. I didn't have this issue before. And details aren't same. When I login I get the same output on black screen like when I shut down computer, and it sends me back to login screen
<krofna> I'll try the suggested fix tho..
<krofna> nomodeset breaks everything. ...
<krofna> Stuck on purple screen with that param.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , what's up ?
<penguin42> not much; just got up not that long ago
<allu3> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ someone should change the "Desktop CD" to Desktop DVD or some other term wher the iso actually fits in, saying Desktop CD is misleading
<allu3> i can't install 756mb on standard CD with around 700mb space
<dan_a> Hi all, I'm testing 12.10 and my (unsupported) RA3090 wifi card doesn't work on kernel 3.5. It's fine on 3.2. Is it worth reporting this?
<TheOneRing> any idea? http://paste.kde.org/562820/ xserver doesnt start , atom cpu with gma600
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, have you considered the recovery kernel , repair broken packages dialog ?
<TheOneRing> I an login, so I already run apt-get and it seems that nothing is broken, or what do you mean?
<TheOneRing> I an =  I can
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, are you asking me ..if so pls address me by my nick ...I'm in several chats so i need my notifier
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, in grub when booting , choose the recovery kernel
<TheOneRing> ok, the 3.5 kernel will give me a misplaced screen, the 3.2-32 a black screen but the 3.23 did boot corectly
<TheOneRing> then dpkg?
<TheOneRing> BluesKaj: dpkg Repair broken packages
<BluesKaj> yes
<TheOneRing> didnt work
<IdleOne> any issues I should be aware of with this nvidia-current 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 update?
<IdleOne> I guess I'll find out :)
<foormea> hi. i'm confused about how telepathy works. i selected to let it run in the background the first time i closed it
<foormea> now i really can't find an option to change that
<foormea> and killing telepathy doesn't work, it gets restarted after just a few seconds
<jdfoote> I just upgraded to 12.10, and now my login isn't working. When I enter the incorrect pw, it tells me it's wrong, but when I enter the correct pw, the screen goes black, then goes back to the login screen.
<jdfoote> Any help would be great!
<IdleOne> How is it not working?
<IdleOne> err sorry
<jtaylor> is unity horrendously slow seince a few days for others too? nvidia open source drivers
<jtaylor> after reboot its ok but at some point it starts crawling
<Daekdroom> If I had to guess, I'd say that X is crashing as soon as you start your session.
<jdfoote> I don't know if this is the right place to look, but auth.log is telling me "Rejected send message, 2 matched rules;......"
<TankC> Hey everyone, is there a keyboard shortcut to view the virtual desktop switcher?
<jdfoote> Ok - any ideas about where to look for the problem, or how to fix?
<silverarrow> you might bypass the graphics driver?
<penguin42> jdfoote: Normally if it's going back to the login either the X server or some part of the desktop crashed; the trick is to find which
<penguin42> jdfoote: I'd check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old just after the crash and see if at the bottom there is a backtrace
<jdfoote> ok - looking now
<jdfoote> I don't see anything that looks like an error
<jdfoote> I assume it would be pretty obvious?
<jdfoote> Definitely no long backtraces
<penguin42> yeh it should be, so ok, if it's not X itself crashing it could be something in the desktop
<penguin42> jdfoote: So I'd check .xsession-errors just after it's failed
<penguin42> jdfoote: Is it actually writing to .xsession-errors (is the timestamp up to date) ?
<jdfoote> penguin42: Thanks for your help.
<penguin42> jdfoote: No prob
<jdfoote> I hadn't looked at .xsession-errors yet.
<jdfoote> Looks like nothing new was written
<jdfoote> The last message was from when I was updating - says Owner :1.39 of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.AfcVolumeMonitor disconnected from the bus; removing drives/volumes/mounts
<penguin42> jdfoote: So if you delete the .xsession-errors and then try logging in does it come back?
<jdfoote> I'll try now
<jdfoote> No, it does not
<penguin42> jdfoote: OK, so that means it didn't get very far at all
<penguin42> jdfoote: I'd check in /var/log/lightdm
<jdfoote> ok
<jdfoote> Which file?
<penguin42> jdfoote: hmm - lightdm.log probably
<jdfoote> Ok - looks like something here.
<silverarrow> is LSO cookies a trouble in Ubuntu?
<silverarrow> are*
<jdfoote> Started session 2530 with service 'lightdm', username 'username'
<jdfoote> Session got 1 message from PAM
<jdfoote> Prompt greeter
<penguin42> jdfoote: Woah stop
<jdfoote> Greeter start auth
<silverarrow> I have scripts slowing down firefox, message popping up
<jdfoote> Sorry
<penguin42> jdfoote: Use pastebin to show us
<jdfoote> Ok - is there a way to paste from a terminal session?
<jdfoote> I'm just typing this on my other computer
<penguin42> jdfoote: Yes, there is a program called pastebinit
<silverarrow> yeah, I always forget how to use it
<jdfoote> Ok - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263889/
<penguin42> jdfoote: I think it's trying to login with unity-2d that doesn't exist any more, can you try choosing a different session
<jdfoote> penguin42: That makes sense, that's what I was using. I didn't see a place on the login screen to change that. Any idea where to change it?
<penguin42> jdfoote: erm hang on, I don't have a convenient gdm setup
<jdfoote> penguin42: Ok - thanks so much again
<penguin42> jdfoote: Right, to the right of your name there should be a symbol, click on it then you should see a list
<jdfoote> penguin42: I'm not seeing that. There's nothing but the name and the pw box
<penguin42> jdfoote: Hmm, isn't there a unity/ubuntu symbol next to your name?
<jdfoote> No
<penguin42> oh - erm then I'm not quite sure what to do!
<XVampireX> Here's a good question for all of you, what is the name of the browser, that keeps thinking it's from year 2000, thinks it's a mobile phone, and runs on KDE? :)
<silverarrow> is anyone booted in quantal now?
<XVampireX> uhm let me check... uhm, yes
<XVampireX> but kubuntu
<bazhang> silverarrow, whats the real question
<XVampireX> (I joined this channel cause #kubuntu+1 doesn't exist)
<XVampireX> bazhang is crazy
<bazhang> XVampireX, lets stay on topic
<XVampireX> (Told you)
<XVampireX> OMG IT'S FREAKING ANNOYING
<XVampireX> THAT'S THE SECOND TIME YOU KEEP TELLING ME THIS AFTER I ASKED A QUESTION
<silverarrow> bazhang: can you make this test page play http://instantteleseminar.com/?eventid=34000689
<bazhang> silverarrow, just a moment
<XVampireX> That's great
<bazhang> XVampireX, stop with the caps. stay on topic.
<XVampireX> Sure
<XVampireX> <XVampireX> Here's a good question for all of you, what is the name of the browser, that keeps thinking it's from year 2000, thinks it's a mobile phone, and runs on KDE? :)
<penguin42> ok, that's half of it, now stay on topic
<XVampireX> What's half of it?
<bazhang> silverarrow, it loads; did you mean using the listen in? see if that works?
<silverarrow> yes, sorry, you have to choose listen in to get to the player
<bazhang> just a moment silverarrow
<silverarrow> there should be a small player window there
<XVampireX> Well for some reason there's a browser called rekonq that's version 1.1 and I keep having it loading pages as if I was on a mobile phone, also, when I look in browser identification, it gives me browsers from year 2000 (Well, maybe a bit later, but whatever you know what I mean)
<penguin42> XVampireX: OK, that's better
<silverarrow> i cannot make it play
<penguin42> XVampireX: Tbh I don't have much luck with rekonq either
<penguin42> XVampireX: Although to be fair it's less bad than konqueror
<XVampireX> bazhang: Yesterday or the day before I also asked about kwin and wine and torchlight 2 game and you also told me to be on topic, well lets see I'm on 12.10 right now, I'm on an ubuntu variation, I tried joining #kubuntu+1 and that got me here, so what do you think I should do?
<XVampireX> bazhang, that's what got me so angry
<penguin42> XVampireX: Stop being angry, stop using capitals, and just ask the question straight rather than gaming about and people will help
<bazhang> silverarrow, the web app did not play it, I had to dl the mp3 which played fine
<silverarrow> yeah, odd, though
<silverarrow> it should work
<bazhang> dl was pretty fast, played in audactious
<bazhang> -t
<silverarrow> are you in totem or mplayer or..?
<XVampireX> penguin42: I've got a bad tab habit, uhm, sometimes want to see some links that people send me without having to open up chromium or firefox :P
<bazhang> the mplayer plugin would not play it
<silverarrow> baxhang, hmm, missing plugin, or plugin not working
<penguin42> XVampireX: Yeh so a while ago I did persuade KDE to use firefox rather than rekonq, and I need to persuade it to again, it's annoying with konsole opening rekonq when I click on a link
<silverarrow> bazhang: sorry
<bazhang> silverarrow, I have the plugins afaik, so just a site issue I suspect
<silverarrow> could be
<bazhang> th e download plays fine though, if that's your cup of tea :)
<silverarrow> that site usually streams fine in windows, ubuntu usually to with some tweaking
<bazhang> could be some issue yet to be resolved. perhaps once we have release and a few bug fixes
<silverarrow> bazhang: the actual material is a bit alternative, but not easy to find  an available free stream right now
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> just letting you know the technical issue I faced.
<silverarrow> yes, thanks
<silverarrow> download works here too, I had to install one
<silverarrow> bazhang, when it is live I don`t think there are download option
<bazhang> silverarrow, ok. perhaps try again when it is live
<silverarrow> no, it is usually exactly the same as the stream, live or replay
<silverarrow> it`s all right though, bazhang you confirmed the issue
<bazhang> ok
<silverarrow> I am on ppc and always wonder if it is ppc weirdness or not lol
<silverarrow> or lubuntu or ubuntu
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> it's their site
<bazhang> !find downverter
<ubottu> Package/file downverter does not exist in quantal
<silverarrow> like the nasty BankID I had yesterday
<silverarrow> I even filed a bug report
<gio60> hello
<silverarrow> hi
<bazhang> whats downverter
<gio60> I would like to install   downverter    in ubuntu 12.10.     How to install?
<bazhang> gio60, ^
<silverarrow> bazhang: converting options, mp3 and other formats?
<bazhang> gio60, whats downverter
<bazhang> silverarrow, I meant gio60 's question
<gio60> bazhang,   program where you can download and convert videos from YouTube
<silverarrow> bazhang: odd your question is posted before gio60`s question on my screen
<bazhang> silverarrow, yeah, I saw him, mispost in #ubuntu first
<silverarrow> lol
<bazhang> gio60, convert to what
<bazhang> flv to mp4?
<silverarrow> ok, psychic mode
<bazhang> gio60, firefox has a plugin for that
<gio60> firefox ?
<bazhang> video download helper
<silverarrow> yeah, downloadhelper I converts I think
<bazhang> yes. it downloads youtube vids, then converts on the fly
<bazhang> it does
<silverarrow> I just installed it three minutes ago
<bazhang> gio60, need the link?
<gio60> bazhang,   I use chrome, firefox faster
<bazhang> !info downverter | gio60
<ubottu> gio60: Package downverter does not exist in quantal
<silverarrow> chrome probably have an equivalent though
<bazhang> never used them, it's a google app
<silverarrow> I have to go, it`s getting late and I have a flat tire on the backwheel
<silverarrow> rarewheel ?
<silverarrow> try #lubuntu, chrome is default there I think
<silverarrow> I am on ppc right now, and firefox is the thing there
<gio60> bazhang,   I enter firefox add-ons?
<silverarrow> yes, tools-addon and search
<gio60> ok
<silverarrow> I`m off, see you later perhaps
<silverarrow> :-)
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/  gio60
<dan_a> I'm struggling with a wireless problem. RT3090 using a driver from a PPA works fine with Quantal and the kernel from Precise
<penguin42> dan_a: Did it work OK in precise?
<dan_a> Using the kernel from Quantal, wpa_supplicant can't talk to the driver
<dan_a> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> dan_a: Was that with the ppa on precise or just precise out of the box?
<dan_a> penguin42: ppa, which I've been using since 10.10
<dan_a> Can I do a bisect across kernels from different versions of Ubuntu?
<dan_a> or is the best thing to test mainline 3.2 and 3.5 and bisect them?
<penguin42> dan_a: is it still necessary to use the ppa version?
<dan_a> penguin42: I think so
<dan_a> Oh maybe not, rt2800 should support it. I'll give that a go...
<dan_a> penguin42: Looks good so far - thank you!
<penguin42> dan_a: good; the thing is with a ppa it would take some digging to know what it was meant to work with
<RiXtEr> ok, so before I did a 'update-manager -d' i had my desktop on unity 2d, and now I can't login as that user... what file do I need to change under the username having problems?
<penguin42> sigh, that sounds like the same problem as jdfoote had earlier
<penguin42> RiXtEr: On the login manager, next to your name do you see an ubuntu/unity icon or other icon?
<RiXtEr> I couldn't find it, I am assuming it should be in the same place as 12.03
<RiXtEr> err 12.04 that is
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Yeh same problem as the other guy
<RiXtEr> any way to fix this?
<penguin42> RiXtEr: not sure
<RiXtEr> or where are the channel logs? I dont mind finding it if its there.
<RiXtEr> I could download another WM and see if it shows then
<penguin42> RiXtEr: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/06/%23ubuntu+1.txt    although th eother guy earlier today we didn't find a solution
<RiXtEr> what is the lightest one available?
<penguin42> desktop?
<RiXtEr> window manager/desktop
<RiXtEr> ;)
<penguin42> RiXtEr: the xfwm one is pretty light, you could try installing xubuntu-desktop and see if it lets you select it
<RiXtEr> brb
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Ubuntu-3d should work
<RiXtEr> sorry did you say something right before I left?
<penguin42> RiXtEr: I wonder, have you got ubuntu-3d installed?
<RiXtEr> fixed it
<RiXtEr> well let me confirm
<penguin42> how?
<RiXtEr> nevermind... progress though.
<penguin42> how - I'm interested for the next victim
<RiXtEr> cp /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu.desktop /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu2d.desktop
<RiXtEr> but
<penguin42> yeuch :-)
<RiXtEr> I now a completely blank desktop
<RiXtEr> so...
<RiXtEr> not fixed but I am getting somewhere
<RiXtEr> penguin42, I will do more investigation on this but I need to go for nwo
<RiXtEr> *now
<toumbo> Software center on Quantal consumes too much ram. :/
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Please report a bug and tell us the number
<RiXtEr> and ctrl-alt-bkspace doesn't work now!?
<RiXtEr> it didn't with 12.04 either though
<RiXtEr> penguin42, ok, so i did a cp /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu.desktop /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu2d.desktop
<penguin42> and did that work?
<RiXtEr> then I edited the lines in /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu2d.desktop to read "Name=Ubuntu2d" and "Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu2d"
<RiXtEr> then I tried to switch to the 2d session
<RiXtEr> and it failed, but forced a logout
<RiXtEr> so I switched to regular ubuntu and it worked.
<penguin42> RiXtEr: how did you switch to regular ubuntu?
<RiXtEr> I get the button now
<penguin42> so you only get the button when you had two sessions?
<RiXtEr> yes
<penguin42> ok, can you bug report that?
<RiXtEr> presumably another WM/desktop would work
<RiXtEr> also, now I have removed the ubuntu2d.desktop and restarted lightdm
<RiXtEr> and now I can login fine (without the button)
<RiXtEr> so there is a default being set under the users home dir that needs fixed
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Well, also the lightdm greeter needs to do something more sensible if the current setting no longer exists
<RiXtEr> I think lightdm isn't the culprit
<RiXtEr> it hands off the session correctly
<RiXtEr> but then unity2d doesnt exist, so it drops back to the login screen
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Well it should just switch you back to the top of the list rather than logging you out with no explanation - or at least tell you
<penguin42> RiXtEr: Or at least allow you to switch it
<penguin42> anyone else seeing the mouse cursor rather jumpy in kvm guests in +1 ?
<rymate1234> How do I get my ati video card audio working in ubuntu 12.10?
<silverarrow> I`m not sure you do
<silverarrow> how old is it?
<silverarrow> with the radeon driver they have to fix something with kernel and xorg I think,
<rymate1234> got my laptop a couple years ago
<rymate1234> on;ly just got a hdmi cable D:
<silverarrow> then there should be restricted drivers for your card I think
<silverarrow> those are good for screen connections
<silverarrow> and tv
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> thta miht be a problem
<rymate1234> as fglrx doesn't currently support 12.10
<rymate1234> :(
<silverarrow> well, it has to on the final release
<silverarrow> or it will be a major bummer for ubuntu
<rymate1234> ye
<silverarrow> graphics drivers should be well supported on newer cards
<silverarrow> like yours
<silverarrow> not so sure on 6-7 year old gards
<silverarrow> cards*
<silverarrow> but open radeon is good
<silverarrow> problem right now is kernel, xorg
<rymate1234> Mine's newish
<rymate1234> but shit
<rymate1234> its a 4250
<silverarrow> back in a few minutes, have to catch the store before it closes
<silverarrow> rymate1234:  4250 is problematic ?
<silverarrow> mine is a 9550
<silverarrow> with added powerpc weirdness
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> simple question
<rymate1234> How to get a battery indicator in xfce
<silverarrow> not sure, but in lxde you have to retrieve it
<rymate1234> ok
 * rymate1234 looks up
<silverarrow> ...by double clicking on the taskbar there is a "add/remove items" funtion
<silverarrow> not sure about xfce, a while since I used it
<silverarrow> that is the one with the mouse ?
<rymate1234> nvm
<rymate1234> it wasn't installed
<silverarrow> yeah, I remember now, xfce has packages listed in package manager
<rymate1234> xfce + compiz = win
<ArcaneWater> Hello, any idea why 12.10 is does not recognize thath i already have windows installed on? And it just gives me to format disc? It say there were no os detected.
<ArcaneWater> Or is there maybe problem because LiLi is not recognizing 12.10 yet when creating usb
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> I had 12.04 installed and it was detected, I haven`t tried on my windows computer yet
<ArcaneWater> And you made it with LiLi? Actualy my first os is windows
<silverarrow> LiLi?
<silverarrow> no, CD
<silverarrow> sorry, I was a bit slow there
<silverarrow> I burned DVD acutally
<ArcaneWater> Seems LiLi has problems
<silverarrow> I have had such a mess with usb install in the past, so I stick to CD/DVD when I can
<ls612> Is it still intended to have the alx ethernet driver in the kernel for 12.10 release?
<ls612> 	because it isn't there in Beta 2.
<trism> ls612: it is still not in linux-next so I kind of doubt it will be
<ls612> *goes and throws something* great. How long is enough for QA testing. It doesn't help that my wireless card is also not supported, so I have no way of even manually installing the driver.
<trism> ls612: if you stick with precise for a while though it is supposed to be available in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<ls612> But I can't use precise either because neither my wired ethernet nor my wireless card is supported, so I have no way of getting the headers necessary for manually installing the driver.
<ls612> So I'm stuck with only Win7
<silverarrow> are you sure wired is not working?
<silverarrow> surprising
<silverarrow> and weird
<trism> ls612: you shouldn't need headers, if you find the version for your kernel on packages.ubuntu.com it should contain already built modules
<ls612> silverarrow: Yes, I have the Atheros AR8161 combined Bluetooth/Ethernet adapter, and it will only work with the alx driver.
<trism> ls612: for instance, the latest kernel version is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-3.2.0-31-generic just download the deb and dpkg -i on the system
<trism> ls612: otherwise just fiddle with the -31-generic section to match uname -r
<ls612> trism: so do I just d/l that package in windows and then open it in the Precise package manager?
<trism> ls612: yep
<trism> ls612: use sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb; though, software-center apparently complains
<trism> ls612: again though, make sure you check uname -r first so you select the correct version
<silverarrow> I tried that on b43 drivers, and you need cutter and what not to make them extract
<trism> this package is just a set of kernel modules so it should work fine
<silverarrow> horror if you can`t get wired right away
<silverarrow> good
<ls612> Thanks guys!
<bjsnider> it's really hard to believe there isn't a better solution to that problem, like a usb dongle, for example, or a pci-x1 card etc.
<silverarrow> do you remember the name of the cleaner? clorex something almost
<silverarrow> I mean, sort of like CCcleaner
<silverarrow> I am googeling, but can`t hit upon the right name
<silverarrow> BleachBit
<silverarrow> !!
<myk_robinson> afternoon.
<myk_robinson> Playing with Ubuntu on my laptop, connected to my 32" tv via hdmi. How can I set a default screen for applications to launch on? Some things open on my laptop, others open up on the TV. I have the TV set as an extension, so I can play with my laptop while my daughter watches a movie.
<cowsquad> I have a question guys. I have 4gb memory but ubuntu only show 2.8 on the system Details, why is that? I have ubuntu 64 bit
<keithclark> I don't seem to be able to log in into any other desktop environment except Xubuntu now.  No matter what I select while logging in I get Xubuntu.  Any fix to this or is it just my system that is toast?
<keithclark> cowsquad, What is your physical RAM like?  4 x 1 GB?
<cowsquad> keithclark, I dont get your question I have 4gb
<keithclark> cowsquad, 4 sticks of 1 GB?  2 sticks of 4 GB ?
<keithclark> Sorry, 2 sticks of 2 GB
<cowsquad> 2 sticks of 2 = 4 gb
<penguin42> cowsquad: Does the BIOS show all 4GB ?
<cowsquad> i havent checked that. How do I do that
<cowsquad> if i run top on terminal, it show only 2.8
<penguin42> cowsquad: That depends on the machine, they normally show the amount of RAM when you start up, or boot into setup
<penguin42> cowsquad: Can you get the output of the command sudo dmidecode into something we can see - like a pastebin?
<bandit-led> gnome-panel cant add system monitor any ideas?
<cowsquad> penguin42, give me a second
<ls612> I was trying to install a compat wireless package on 12.04.1, and it gave me an error saying that I was missing the dependency "linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic". Is there a different version of that for 12.04.1?
<cowsquad> penguin42, there you go http://pastebin.com/V52XShkW
<bandit-led> ls612,  you need to ask in ubuntu not ubuntu+1 this channel is for pre releases
<trism> ls612: as I said earlier you need to check uname -r so you can find the right -number-generic version
<cowsquad> ls612 this is ubuntu quetzal channel. Go to #ubuntu for 12.04
<penguin42> cowsquad: Thanks
<ls612> sorry.
<trism> ls612: hop over to #ubuntu and send me uname -r and I'll find you the proper link
<cowsquad> Dont worry ls612, They gonna give you more help
<bandit-led> well we hope so any way
<penguin42> cowsquad: According to that the Bios thinks the 2nd dimm is 1GB
<silverarrow> hi
<cowsquad> where in the log you read that?
<penguin42> cowsquad: See the bit about dimm2
<penguin42> cowsquad: DIMM0 says 2048MB, DIMM2 says 1024MB
<silverarrow> do you have problems with scrips running in Firefox? I suspect some kind of nasty cookies or worms, but how do you deal with them in Ubuntu. I don`t have Adobe Flash, but I have Gnash
<cowsquad> penguin42, hold on. Ill get back to you in a bit
<bandit-led> silverarrow, some times you get a script that was just written wrong that can hang then a box pops up asking if you want to keep running that script
<bandit-led> silverarrow, you can also look at no-script which is always a good idea and or flashblock as well
<bandit-led> they are ff addons that can speed up or stop some nasties
<cowsquad> penguin42, I found it. My questions is. Is there a way to fix this?
<silverarrow> bandit-led: yes, but it happens all the time now, and a loooong time before the choice to abort it pops up
<bandit-led> silverarrow, and https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashblock/
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> thanks
<bandit-led> silverarrow, it should be a certain site that doing that it could also be gbash
<bandit-led> gnash'
<penguin42> cowsquad: OK, first go back and check what the bios thinks before Ubuntu boots, dmidecode just takes data straight from the BIOS, so if the BIOS really thinks there is a 2GB+1GB then it's unlikely you'll get any further
<cowsquad> okay, Ill be back soon
<silverarrow> is ebay a bad guy?
<penguin42> cowsquad: I have the A100
<penguin42> cowsquad: On the A100 the hardware can't cope with more than 3GB
<bandit-led> silverarrow, i use ebay so i would say no
<cowsquad> penguin I was reading about the motherboard system graphics taking some ram
<penguin42> cowsquad: That's normally only 100-200MB
<penguin42> cowsquad: If that
<silverarrow> here is the script  http://s0.2mdn.net/879366/inpageGlobalTemplate_v2_71_03.js:71
<bandit-led> any one seeing screen artifacts at login?
<silverarrow> I have never had script issues in ubuntu before
<penguin42> cowsquad: My machine shows 3016 MB in free with 3GB (i.e. 3072) physical
<bandit-led> silverarrow, you can have script issues with windows and linux its a site issue usually not the os
<cowsquad> but my toshiba came with that memory. I havent change anything?
<bandit-led> silverarrow, or a build issue of firefox
<silverarrow> yeah, cookie thing right?
<silverarrow> oh
<penguin42> cowsquad: OK fine, in that case just check what the bios thinks in terms of the RAM it has, and go forward
<bandit-led> cookie just store information on your computer not really an issue unless you disbale them when they are needed
<cowsquad> penguin42, Ill check the bios, and Ill get back to you
<bandit-led> cookies'
<silverarrow> bandit-led: I have hadmajor  script issues with LSO cookies in windows
<silverarrow> they really run scrips
<silverarrow> sorry about the typos
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-07
<Pedrolito> is it possible to upgrade to the beta right now?
<silverarrow> should be
<silverarrow> you have to do a sudo release update command
<silverarrow> Pedrolito: I have to look it up, I can never remember them correctly
<penguin42> yeh it should, just see the instructions on the beta release notes page if you're coming from a precise install
<silverarrow> some have had problems
<silverarrow> however, the install CD/DVD have a update function too
<silverarrow> or upgrade might be correct term
<cowsquad> penguin42, I am back, and I am just an idiot. I went back to check the memory sticks and they are 2 and 1 gb
<Pedrolito> ok, I will look that up
<Pedrolito> thank you
<penguin42> cowsquad: Hehe - dmidecode rarely lies :-)
<cowsquad> so my system is correct, I am just an idiot
<penguin42> cowsquad: Hey we all do it from time to time
<cowsquad> But I think my system can handle 4 gb max right?
<silverarrow> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<silverarrow> that`s the one I think
<penguin42> cowsquad: Not sure
<penguin42> cowsquad: I suspect your A300 is a bit newer than my A100; crucial.com's site said mine could take 4GB, but it only recognised 3, and I read the manuals for the chipset and it couldn't cope with 3
<penguin42> with 4
<silverarrow> you might have to check settings to make it work, "check for new release" that kind of thing
<penguin42> silverarrow: The one in particular (as mentioned in the release notes) is that by default a precise install will only check for new LTS releases, so you have to flip it to check for all
<cowsquad> my specs said that the max is 4gb so I am gonna add 1 gb then
<Pedrolito> silverarrow, update-manager -d
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> cowsquad: if you run i386, you most likely cannot make any use of much more than 3GB anyhow, with 64bit it is debatable
<jtaylor> debatable?
<penguin42> silverarrow: the ubuntu kernel has PAE enabled so it can use more than 3GB even on 386 as long as the chipset supports it
<silverarrow> yeah, it depends on cpu then, and specs
<penguin42> silverarrow: And on 64bit it can use as much as you like
<silverarrow> well, yeah, core2duo hasn`t used much more than 4GB here
<Pedrolito> darn it, the dist upgrade needs 5GB of free space
<cowsquad> my laptop it has capacity for 32 and 64 bit. so i guess i can upgrade
<silverarrow> hardly more than 2or 3 really
<silverarrow> penguin42: I`m not sure why that is really
<penguin42> cowsquad/silverarrow: It can depend on the chipset as well as cpu, for example the 945GM variant I have can only do 3GB even with a CPU that can do more
<silverarrow> see, that is the debatable part
<cowsquad> penguin42, How do I know whta chipset do i have?
<silverarrow> they say minimum 3 or 4 GB RAM for 64bit I think
<penguin42> cowsquad: lspci
<penguin42> cowsquad: But generally it's ok to trust say the docs that are on the vendors website, or somewhere like crucial
<silverarrow> is that ram chipset then ?
<penguin42> silverarrow: motherboard chipset - one of the bridges
<silverarrow> I see
<penguin42> (is that north or south I can never remember)
<cowsquad> so my chipset is mobile 4
<silverarrow> My HP came with vista 32 bit, and I was offered free windows 7 64bit in the deal
<silverarrow> not sure there were any major benefits. but it has 6GB RAM
<silverarrow> ..or was it 8
<penguin42> that's all very interesting and everything, but that's vista, and this is #ubuntu+1
<silverarrow> true, but in relation to 32 versus 64 bit
<silverarrow> I  haven`t tired quantal on it yet
<silverarrow> I thought it would be more hardware related than software
<penguin42> anyone know how to eprsuade buuntu-bug (at a command line via ssh) to tell me what bug it thinks the dupe is it thinks it has found?
<penguin42> anyone know how to persuade ubuntu-bug (at a command line via ssh) to tell me what bug it thinks the dupe is it thinks it has found? (even typed in the right order)
<cowsquad> penguin42, one more question. How do I check what video/graphic card do I have. Since is unknown right now
<yofel> lscpi | grep VGA will tell you that
<Pedrolito> silverarrow, the 64bit mode is supposedly faster in itself independently from the RAM problem.  It has more registers, and other improvements
<penguin42> cowsquad: It will be listed in the lspci output, see the line that says VGA on it
<silverarrow> you have to fill in a suspected package, and bug launcher will auto collect info on related stuff
<silverarrow> I don`t think it is more advanced than that
<penguin42> silverarrow: Only if it's in the mood; in this one it claims there is a dupe (shown in my web browser) which there isn't since it can't start a web browser but doesn't tell me what it is
<yofel> that's the bug pattern matching, no idea why that dialog doesn't tell you the matched bug :/
<penguin42> yofel: It's not a dialog - it's a text prompt
<silverarrow> penguin42: yeah, after launchpad login? it lists possible dupes, optional list to choose from?
<penguin42> yofel: It's telling me to look at the bug in the web browser it's opened which is a bit stupid since it's running at a console
<penguin42> silverarrow: No it doesn't  if it's running from the console
<yofel> well, the GUI version would show a dialog with an OK button I believe.
<yofel> oh
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh
<yofel> ok
<yofel> that's useless indeed -.-
<yofel> silverarrow: apport can check for dupes before you ever get on launchpad
<silverarrow> I use the run function
<penguin42> interestingly I ran it again and now it's decided to report it
<yofel> that functionality is used for bugs that are reported very often so people stop reporting them
<yofel> ...
<silverarrow> well, apport I mean
<silverarrow> midori chrashed and I got an auto apport bug report in quantal
<silverarrow> i did not report it
<silverarrow> I was testing a bankID that keeps crashing browser
<silverarrow> does anyone have chrome?
<silverarrow> I have midori and firefox
<bandit-led> libreoffice and gnome-panel cant get file menu back ??
<bandit-led> I must need to turn the computer off and go to bed
<silverarrow> file menu?
<silverarrow> I have libre office
<bandit-led> are you running libreoffice1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu1 ?
<silverarrow> let me check
<bandit-led> figured it out i beleive
<silverarrow> Version 3.6.1.2 (Build ID: 360m1(Build:2))
<bandit-led> you using unity?
<silverarrow> no,  right now in lubuntu, lxde
<bandit-led> you have the file edit menus?
<kendfinger> I am having problems with Ubuntu Software Center Recommendations in Quantal.
<kendfinger> It keeps asking me to login even though I have multiple times
<silverarrow> bandit-led: where is that?
<kendfinger> And no, it is not because my login info is wrong. :) I know it is
<kendfinger> right
<silverarrow> you mean the regular menu bar? yes I have file, edit, view, insert...
<bandit-led> when you open writer you should have a file edit view menu right under the windowsbar
<bandit-led> thanks silverarrow looks like i screwed somthing up again
<silverarrow> let me take a screen shot
<bandit-led> ok i will brbr
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/231151
<kendfinger> When will Ubuntu Web Apps be pushed into Ubuntu
<silverarrow> not sure
<kendfinger> I can't wait till it is ready!
<kendfinger> I am an old developer for Ubuntu
<kendfinger> I lost some of my team when I became inactive
<silverarrow> cool
<kendfinger> I started a group called the Ubuntu Geek Squad
<silverarrow> I am not that advanced really
<kendfinger> silverarrow: Well at least you are active lol
<silverarrow> yeah, it accelerated quite a bit, when they asked for people with ppc hardware
<silverarrow> and I still have the last iBook
<kendfinger> lol
<silverarrow> I still use it, it is silent, and nice to write on
<kendfinger> https://launchpad.net/~kendfinger
<silverarrow> oh, you have managed to sign the code of conduct
<silverarrow> mines says "no"
<silverarrow> I registered for launchpad ages ago, first time I used ubuntu
<silverarrow> I was urged to join a bug at the time
<silverarrow> or posting info on a bug
<silverarrow> 13 year old?
<silverarrow> and way ahead of me
<kendfinger> lol
<kendfinger> I love Launchpad!
<silverarrow> well, if you like problems
<kendfinger> I have been using Ubuntu since I was like 10
<silverarrow> the earlier the better
<kendfinger> yup
<silverarrow> how did you get into computers that early? is your parents into software developing ?
<kendfinger> My dad is a Web Designer
<silverarrow> you probably have picked it up from him
<silverarrow> I`m the only one around here using linux really, hardly anyone I know bother
<kendfinger> yep. But I actually just one day decided that I was going to be a developer.
<silverarrow> I am in an apple bobble these days,
<kendfinger> lol
<kendfinger> great analogy
<silverarrow> everybody gets macbook pros and iphones
<kendfinger> And I get Ubuntu Laptops and Androids
<kendfinger> lol
<kendfinger> :)
<silverarrow> which is what I do too
<silverarrow> I am looking for a ultrabook, Samsung 9 series is tempting
<kendfinger> I agree
<bandit-led> silverarrow, you using ppc?
<kendfinger> yeah
<silverarrow> yes,
<bandit-led> ok thanks for the screenshot thats what its supposed to look like
<silverarrow> I am on an old iBook G4, the last one from 2005
<kendfinger> I might as well get my Coding gloves on lol
<silverarrow> I am trying to test for quantal
<bandit-led> i used to have a ppc running ubuntu
<silverarrow> I am impressed kendfinger, if this is your interest, you will reach far
<kendfinger> silverarrow: Thanks
<silverarrow> yeah, the higher speced G4s and G5 will still run Ubuntu fine, Unity and all
<kendfinger> Well I am off to coding
<silverarrow> good luck
<kendfinger> Going to go to #ubuntu-youth
<kendfinger> :D
<kendfinger> silverarrow: Thanks! :)
<silverarrow> I didn`t know ubuntu was this social
<silverarrow> we usually get hit over the head for sidetracking
<bandit-led> http://imagebin.org/231152 no gtk installed
<bandit-led> and with libreoffice-gtk installed http://imagebin.org/231153
<silverarrow> looks all fine now
<silverarrow> gtk messes up
<silverarrow> ?
<bandit-led> gtk does not have the menu bar
<bandit-led> i hate fileing bug reports
<silverarrow> run apport is nice
<silverarrow> if you have the correct name
<silverarrow> though, we need those reports
<silverarrow> libre is one of the big ones
<silverarrow> it is probably the same in open office
<bandit-led> i will post it on launchpad
<bandit-led> yep i found it. didnt show up under open bugs though oh well
<silverarrow> run ubuntu-bug libreoffice-3.6.1.2
<silverarrow> perpahs
<silverarrow> oh, you have 3.6.2.2
<bandit-led> i fond it they posted it about 4 hours ago
<bandit-led> found'
<trism> might be bug 1062757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062757 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "No menu bar under GNOME Shell & gnome-classic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062757
<silverarrow> fun with the young people
<silverarrow> Ken wanting to do the same stuff as his dad
<bandit-led> trism, thats the one and several other looks like a regression that was supposed to be fixed
<bandit-led> i searched the open bugs for libreoffice i dont know why it didnt show up for me but when i tried to add a new bug report then it listed 8 other bugs
<trism> yeah there have been quite a few bugs mentioned where the workaround was: remove libreoffice-gtk
<bandit-led> i can live the with the ugly menus but not without office
<silverarrow> I need full office too
<silverarrow> I have not yet tried to print in quantal
<bandit-led> although the quickstarter i will miss for a couple of days
<bandit-led> i print fine with 12.10 and the notification icon is better than 12.04
<silverarrow> sounds good
<bandit-led> now to track down the system-monitor bug
<silverarrow> bugs galore
<bandit-led> just cant add the indicator for system-monitor to the panel like i used to be able to
<silverarrow> how do I get password and encryption key?
<silverarrow> for signing ubuntu code of conduct, rather tricky
<silverarrow> it has changed since 10.10 apparently, the way you go about it I mean
<trism> silverarrow: seahorse ?
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/231155
<silverarrow> there
<trism> yes, seahorse
<silverarrow> ??!!
<silverarrow> I don`t have anything called seahorse
 * silverarrow types "seahorse" in terminal
<silverarrow> currently not installed
<trism> odd, it is a depend of ubuntu-desktop
<trism> silverarrow: anyway, I use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using_GnuPG_to_generate_a_key rather than the gui
<silverarrow> oh, darn, I am installing, and I have lxde
<trism> ahh that would do it
<silverarrow> I regret that now
<trism> sorry I assume everyone has ubuntu-desktop until they say otherwise
<silverarrow> I mess up the setup here
<trism> you could probably: sudo apt-get purge seahorse; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; to get rid of the extra libs
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&
<silverarrow> yeah, on the ppc I am in lubuntu
<silverarrow> I should partition and try Ubuntu too
<silverarrow> I have 1.5GHz cpu, it might handle unity
<silverarrow> around 2GH powerpc CPU is all fine with Unity
<silverarrow> I have ran Unity fine with the better Celeron CPUs, 1.5 to near 2GHz
<silverarrow> it doesn`t have to i5 or the newest
<silverarrow> around 1GB RAM seems to be a must though, for some systems
<silverarrow> most computers these days are way above
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> my wacom bamboo connect (CTL-470) doesn't work in 12.10
<Almindor> I get the "registered new device" in dmesg, but it's not recognized in the settings panel
<Almindor> I also see it in inkscape, but it's just not responding
<Almindor> I thought 12.10 should have support for CTL-470 native
<bjsnider> Almindor, why did you think so?
<Almindor> bjsnider: because as far as I understand wacom X drivers in 12.10 are on the version where they added CTL-470 support
<Almindor> bjsnider, also I see the device with xsetwacom --list
<bjsnider> Almindor, using wireless or cable?
<Almindor> bjsnider, cable
<bjsnider> Almindor, xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed?
<Almindor> bjsnider, yes
<Almindor> that's the thing it is detected by inkscape, I see it with xsetwacom --list, it just doesn't respond to the pen (the light on the tablet does tho) and I can't "turn it on" in inkscape as an input device
<Almindor> I can also see the event13/event14 dev files created for it
<bjsnider> and it doesn't control the system mouse?
<Almindor> no it doesn't
<bjsnider> might be a good idea to submit a bug about this
<Almindor> ok, I will
<Almindor> reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/1063091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063091 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu) "Bamboo Connect (CTL-470k) not responding" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to get rid of this "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<IdleOne> rm it
<IdleOne> the lock file that is
<gnomefreak> how?
<gnomefreak> i tried sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  with no luck
<IdleOne> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<IdleOne> then apt-get update update
<IdleOne> err one update
<gnomefreak> thanks it worked
<IdleOne> sure thing
<ubuntunoob> Hello
<silverarrow> hi
<popey> hi
<Seiji> Hello! fglrx 2:9.000-0ubuntu3 from Software Center doesn't work, after reboot Catalyst Control Center brings the error with the aticonfig --initial, after I run aticonfig --initial and reboot X doesn't start, in xorg.log I have Segmentation fault at address 0x0
<Seiji> Is the 2:9 driver supposed to work with 12.10 or I'm doing something wrong?
<Seiji> I have switchable graphics with Intel 3000 and AMD HD 7470M
<ratatuia> Hello! i am italian ,,excuse me fo my english .afther upgrade to 12.10  i am not able to enter on windows .traied upgrade -grub.
<penguin42> Can you explain what you mean by 'enter on windows' ?
<jtaylor> he probably means boot
<jtaylor> is the issue with windows partition mounted during update-grub fixed?
<ratatuia> Grub menu havent  the windows entry -update -grub not fixed
<jtaylor> ratatuia: is the windows partition mounted?
<ratatuia> yes
<jtaylor> ratatuia: umount it and run update-grub again
<ratatuia>  I try it tnx!
<penguin42> jtaylor: We had a couple of separate people here yesterday with a problem where they used to be on Unity-2d and post-upgrade it wouldn't let them login and lightdm wouldn't let them chose unity; do you know if there is a bug for it?
<jtaylor> no I don't monitor gui related bugs
<jtaylor> though I should, my unity is unusable slow since 3 days
<penguin42> jtaylor: I might report one anyway even though I haven't had it happen to me
<penguin42> jtaylor: Is it using llvm-pipe?
<jtaylor> it shouldn't
<jtaylor> how do I check if it does?
<penguin42> ah well, that isn't what I asked :-)
<penguin42> hang on, let me boot my unity vm
<jtaylor> pgrep llvm or pgrep pipe show nothing
<ratatuia> Trovato Windows 7 (loader) su /dev/sda1 Tanke you!
<jtaylor> I am using open source nvidia drivers
<jtaylor> ratatuia: glad it worked
<jtaylor> that really should get fixed
 * jtaylor looks for bug
<penguin42> jtaylor: If you go to system settings-details-overview what does it say on 'Graphics'
<jtaylor> driver unknown
<jtaylor> thats not good
<penguin42> jtaylor: Hmm in my (unaccelerated) vm it shows Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<penguin42> ah looks like the one I'm talking about is bug 1059137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059137 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after un upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (ubuntu-2d)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059137
<jtaylor> hmm seems like I have to install the prop. drivers  for now
<silverarrow> how do you go about bluetooth?
<silverarrow> I am trying to make it work with my phone
 * penguin42 never gets anywhere when he tries bluetooth
<silverarrow> you are not the only one
<hipitihop> slightly off topic as it is related to < 12.04.1 but no joy on #udev or #ubuntu so far. Can someone help me ignore a device with udev
<bekks> hipitihop: why do you want to ignore an usb device, specifically?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<victor__> hi... what's the CLI command to update 12.04 to the latest beta? i thought it was "update-manager -d" that didnt do the trick
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: try "do-release-upgrade -d"
<bazhang> victor__, tried that with alt f2?
<victor__> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<victor__> No new release found
<victor__> ?
<victor__> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<victor__> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<victor__> Release:	12.04
<victor__> Codename:	precise
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: open muon
<bazhang> victor__, make sure the package manager is not set to "look for LTS only"
<victor__> should be an update i guess?
<bazhang> phoenix_firebrd, thats kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: then synaptic
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: in the software sources
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: see if you have selected the option to notify normal releases instead of lts  releases
<victor__> indeed that did the trick :)
<phoenix_firebrd> victor__: nice
<victor__> off we are
<victor__> bbl
<penguin42> hggdh: I wonder if your laptop problem was a dmraid, the logs show activate-dmraid: Serial ATA RAID disk(s) detected. If this was bad, boot with 'nodmraid'.
<hggdh> penguin42: I also wondered about that, and disabled raid in the BIOS. Still, the sda was not found by the installer
<penguin42> hggdh: It would have probably been worth keeping a copy of the 1st block of the drive
<hggdh> penguin42: yeah. I tried to dd it off, but somehow I messed up, and lost the file :-(
<penguin42> that's life
<penguin42> and anyway there is important and there is getting your misses laptop working :-)
<hggdh> so I intend to call Dell, and ask for a recovery CD
<hggdh> heh. She was quite unhappy with that :-)
<Pedrolito> I don't see the gsettings trees in dconf-editor, but I can edit the values from the command line utility 'gsettings'.  Is that normal?  I've seen on askubuntu several posts with screenshots showing the com and org trees in dconf-editor.  I upgraded from 12.04 if that matters
<trism> Pedrolito: any errors when you run dconf-editor from the command line?
<Pedrolito> let me check
<Pedrolito> huh, wth, all of a sudden the com and org trees are showing in dconf-editor
<trism> strange
<Pedrolito> starting it from the command line could have done that?
<trism> don't see why it would make a difference
<Pedrolito> me neither, that's very weird
<Pedrolito> well, good for me I guess
<Pedrolito> thanks btw
<dupondje> Nobody happens to have a Galaxy S3 ?
<bekks> dupondje: Why...?
<dupondje> can't get it connected to my computer, wont mount
<bekks> And how do you try that, exactly...?
<dupondje> It shown in Nautilus, but unable to connect
<kendfinger> So what were the changes in apt I received today?
<kendfinger> aptdaemon
<kendfinger> !kendfinger aptdaemon
<kendfinger> Ok so I am having problems with the Software Center on the latest Quantal release. When I try to login for the Recommendations it just fails to do anything.
<kendfinger> Is this a known issue?
<silverarrow> I can check
 * silverarrow looks for recommendations 
<kendfinger> ok
<kendfinger> lol
<silverarrow> on my screen it looks like this http://imagebin.org/231217
<kendfinger> silverarrow: you have Lubuntu. Lubuntu has it's own Software Center
<kendfinger> silverarrow: I have Ubunu 12.10
<kendfinger> lol I figured something out. Check this out silverarrow.
<kendfinger> !silverarrow botsnack
<kendfinger> !kendfinger botsnack
<silverarrow> what?
<kendfinger> Umm let me see
<kendfinger> It should say "botsnack: Yum, umm, I mean APT!"
<kendfinger> !all
<silverarrow> lol
<kendfinger> !ubuntu-softwarecenter
<kendfinger> !ubuntu-software-center
<kendfinger> !ubuntusoftware-center
<kendfinger> !ubuntusoftwarecenter
<silverarrow> is ubotu turned ofF?
<trism> kendfinger: it goes the other way, !action | some_nickname
<kendfinger> ohh
<kendfinger> !botsnack silverarrow
<kyubotsu> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<kendfinger> !botsnack silverarrow
<silverarrow> oh, lol
<trism> kendfinger: you need the | too, also see !msgthebot
<kendfinger> oh
<kendfinger> whoops
<kendfinger> trism: sorry
<kendfinger> !botsnack | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kendfinger> ahh. There we go
<trism> kendfinger: no problemo, I miss the brain the size of a planet version
<kendfinger> sorry for like spaming the place
<silverarrow> ¨silly, who put that in
<kendfinger> Umm ubottu
<silverarrow> hardly any activity right now anyhow
<kendfinger> ikr
<kendfinger> I guess everyone is busy squashing bugs
<silverarrow> perhaps
<silverarrow> or it is just sunday
<kendfinger> yeah that too
<kyubotsu> thats a lame excuse, refrain from it
<kendfinger> lol
<silverarrow> it stopped raining here
<kendfinger> here too
<kendfinger> It rained like crazy in SC
<silverarrow> perhaps I will go out test my bike
<kendfinger> :)
<silverarrow> I had a flat tire yesterday, and my brakehandle came off the hinge
<silverarrow> you know the bolt that keeps it in place
<kendfinger> oh yikes
<kyubotsu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<silverarrow> on saturday evening, so I repaired with a wire, and have to do a real repair tomorrow
<kendfinger> But I tried to get support and guess what, only one who said anything was silverarrow
<kendfinger> So yeah bot is wrong
<silverarrow> kyubotsu: launch your software center right now
<kendfinger> lol
<kyubotsu> chat. in. #ubuntu-offtopic. simple
<kendfinger> ok
<kendfinger> But can somebody handle my bug?
<silverarrow> well, I am hoping to bumped in to someone who uses blueman
<kendfinger> lol
<silverarrow> I cannot make bluetooth work at all
<Zta> Where do I find a list of open bugs in the beta only?
<Zta> I'd like to know if it's a know bug that the Launcher cannot autohide ... or if I'm doing something weird wrong.
<kendfinger> !launchpad | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kendfinger> ...
<Zta> kendfinger: This url does not point to beta-specific bugs.
<kendfinger> Zta: one sec please
<kyubotsu> technically, bugs for 12.10 are in launchpad, takes couple clicks to find after you're in
<kendfinger> Zta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+bugs
<kendfinger> Yeah kyubotsu I was nice enough to give Zta the link
<kyubotsu> indeed
<Zta> I wasn't sure if it was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/quantal-updates or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+bugs or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.10
<kendfinger> I get the ubottu syntax now. Like shell commands !"action | output-command"
<kendfinger> Zta: it's ok. That's what I am here for
<Zta> kendfinger: thanks
<kendfinger> Zta: No Problem
<kendfinger> Btw, I am 13 years old, so yeah #ubuntu-youth
<kendfinger> Well guys gotta go
<bakbaku> hi guys, I'm getting hash mismatches when running 'apt-get update' (just installed 12.10 beta 2)
<bakbaku> for example: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<bakbaku> any idea why?
<bakbaku> any one else seeing that?
<penguin42> bakbaku: I think it can happen if your mirror is in the process of doing an update as you do it - although it surprises me; it might be worth doing a ram check
<dupondje> quite annoying i'm unable to open my files on my Samsung S3 with ubuntu :'(
<penguin42> dupondje: Looking in your other chat, is it just a missing udev rule - all the other stuff is there?
<dupondje> penguin42: need to manually configure udev rules?
<dupondje> I see the device in Nautilus, but unable to open it
<penguin42> dupondje: Well I know nothing about this, but if it is just a udev rule then you should be able to tweek it
<dupondje> guess its more gvfs-photo2 not supporting th S3
<dupondje> gvfs-gphoto2 :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Don't know - if it's mtp you'd think there would be some generic 'hey I can do mtp' type of thing?
<penguin42> dupondje: Ah looking through the contents of that bug rather than the title it looks like not just a udev rule
<Zta> What is the relationship between Gnome, Unity, and Compiz?  And why isn't there just one point of configuration instead of System Settings AND CompizConfig Settings Manager?  This is really annoying, especially since many of the configuration settings overlap.
<Amaranth> Zta: Unless Ubuntu is patching gnome tools (most likely though) they only change mutter/gnome-shell settings
<Zta> I installed b2 in order to help with some installation translation work and perhaps a few bugs here and there, but I've spent two days trying to restore my usual desktop and window behaviour and shortcuts, but everything keeps crashing and blows my work back to defaults.
<Amaranth> While compiz and unity are a completely different thing
<Amaranth> Although at one point compiz also had the ability to use gnome's settings which makes things even more confusing
<Zta> But I'm a user.  I just want to computer "Close Window" once.  I don't care whether it's the responsibility of Compiz, Unity or something third.  It's confusing how it is right now.
<spaceneedle> I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10--thru 12.04--but could not boot up from the 3.5 kernel. Had to use the 3.2 kernel. I'm using a dell latitude d610. Still won't  boot from a usb stick.
<Zta> okay, this was fun.   Now how do I downgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 again?
<jtaylor> reinstall
<jtaylor> downgrading is not supported
<Zta> How is it any different that upgrading?
<jtaylor> its very different
<Zta> out with one package set, in with another
<jtaylor> it works for simple cases but not for the whole distribution
<Zta> okay
<jtaylor> if you want downgrading use snapshots
<jtaylor> via btrfs, zfs or lvm
<jtaylor> for zfs there are some neat apt plugins
<Zta> I just want a working machine again =)  Reinstall seems to be the only sane and safe option.
<Zta> For some reason all my keyboard short cut get reset a while after I've configured them.  It's getting annoying.
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-30
<Rallias> Never mind... the /29 labeled IPMI ONLY wasn't labeled in my documentation.
<SpamapS> anybody on a mac notice that /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/* are no longer writable (for controlling fan speed) on saucy?
<controversy> time and date disappeared
<controversy> how do I make them appear
<controversy> hello
<controversy> time and date
<alexwhitman> How do I disable certain smart scopes?  I can turn turn the filter on/off when searching but I want to completely disable them.
<popolon> hi
<popolon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1194370
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1194370 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "intel_microcode: prepend_earlyinitramfs: not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popolon> it looks like this version of intel-microcode pacakge needs a more recent version of initramfs to work
<popolon> the problem is reported on a i386 architecture, but is also present in amd64
<gajendra_> network file manager freezes in xubuntu 13.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<roflin> Heya guys I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to the 13.10 final beta. But in the upgrade procedure it notifies me that it cannot calculate the upgrade path. But it doesn't tell me which packages are causing this problem. So I'm afraid I won't be able to make the switch even when it is released. Can i somehow get some more info about the cause of this error?
<roflin> xpost from #ubuntu :>
<BluesKaj> with which method are you upgrading, roflin ?
<roflin> update-manager -d
<k1l> try do-release-upgrade from terminal and see what errors come up
<BluesKaj> roflin:  does sudo do-release-upgrade -d  , give the same notification? If so make sure any ppas are removed from /etc/apt/sources.list.d then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-getupgrade in the terminal
<roflin> will do
<BluesKaj> correctio roflin  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> hmm time to clean this KB
<roflin> owk do-release-upgrade -d gives the same error.
<roflin> so i will try removing all third party ppa's now.
<BluesKaj> did ou remove any ppas?
<BluesKaj> you
<roflin> not yet.
<roflin> i first ran do-release-upgrade and now in your if so clause :>
<roflin> and now i am*
<k1l> what was the error?
<roflin> "could not calculate upgrade"
<k1l> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> it cannot calculate the upgrade path
<roflin> well i can but should i include  the .lists in my sources.list.d?
<BluesKaj> ppas should be removed before upgrading to a new release
<roflin> yesh but it does disable "third party ppa's" before trying to calculate the upgrade :>
<roflin> or is this something else.
<k1l> well show the sources.list if there is something wrong
<k1l> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roflin> kk
<roflin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176043/
<roflin> my sources.list.
<k1l> try to comment out the openprinting source.
<k1l> (make a # in front of that line)
<roflin> k1l: nope same error.
<k1l> did you run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" before another try?
<roflin> nope but doesn't update-manager -d do that for me?
<roflin> reattempting anyway
<roflin> with running an update && upgrade still the same error.
<TJ-> roflin: what's the error (I just came in) ?
<roflin> owk ill put it in a pastie :>
<k1l> well lets see if apt still got something not settled right: grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<roflin> owk grepping my apt.log for "Broken" returns nothing
<roflin> ow wait...
<roflin> whoops
<roflin> ill paste its contents
<roflin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176083/
<roflin> TJ-: my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176086/
<TJ-> roflin: Are you using "do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<k1l> well, that is alot of broken. i think you should remove the ppas with ppa-purge
<k1l> that will remove the PPAs packages as well.
<roflin> TJ-: to paste this error message yes but update-manager -d gives the same error in a gui
<TJ-> roflin: OK, I missed the first pastebin ... what version is currently installed? have you checked the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to ensure it has the correct release in all stanzas?
<roflin> TJ-: my sources.list has already been looked at and i am running 13.04
<roflin> but it's probably the edgers/xorg ppa. that is killing me...
<TJ-> roflin: is it pastebinned ?
<roflin> the issue is i really need it as i have an optimus gt755 with an intel hd. So If i deinstall those packages it might not even boot :>
<TJ-> I doubt that... some of those packages have no relationship to the Edgers PPA
<roflin> yes it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176043/
<roflin> there are some xserver-xorg-video.... etc etc.
<TJ-> and have you done an abortive upgrade already? In other words, have some 13.10 packages already been installed?
<roflin> no it won't let me.
<roflin> and I havent forced the issue (by editing my sources.list in any way)
<TJ-> OK.. I'm trying to identify why it's showing the package versions it is. I've dealt with several causes of this issue recently
<roflin> owk that worrying and reassuring at the same time :)
<TJ-> roflin: Lets do some diagnosing. "apt-cache policy texlive-base"
<roflin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176145/
<TJ-> roflin: Archive update in progress. That's your problem. see http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<TJ-> roflin: You can either wait for the DE archive to finish mirroring, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "de.archive" and use the main archive ( "sudo sed -i '/s/de\.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<roflin> yeah i can change that setting in the software sources settings :>
<roflin> but tnxs
<TJ-> When the updates are in progress the package lists and packages are out of sync
<roflin> if putting that file there is a policy couldn't the error reporting be improved to reflect the real problem?
 * TJ- nods
<BluesKaj> the problem is auto updates in the package manager, I presume , TJ-
<TJ-> Usually though, the updates are very short-lived. But the archives have been rebuilt for 13.10 so there's lots of packages being moved and it takes longer
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I don't think the package manager is a fault - it simply is getting inconsistent package lists temporarily when it does "apt-get update"
<BluesKaj> too many automatic helper daemons interfering with manual commands ..guess package managers shouldn't be allowed to default to auto updates
<BluesKaj> Also IMO upgrading to a devel OS shuoldn't be done with a package manager anyway
<TJ-> Why not? It uses the exact same plumbing in the background. What are you going to do, wget and "dpkg -i" everything ?
<BluesKaj> the guis can be clunky and cause problems , before they call dpkg , I've encountered it myself
<TJ-> Ahh, so you just mean GUI programs. Not package managers themselves. Apt is the package manager... the GUIs are just front-end fluff
<roflin> TJ-: I still have the same issue. i am now using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ though. I'll fetch my apt.log
<TJ-> roflin: Hmmm!
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  exactly
<roflin> my apt.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176259/ (grepped for broken)
<roflin> i double checked the timestamp and its from my latest run
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  yeah i should have been more specific about the guis
<roflin> and the number of errors is the same 94 lines of broken packages.
<BluesKaj> roflin:did you update/upgrade before trying the release-upgrade , i'm not clear on that
<roflin> BluesKaj: yes I have.
<TJ-> roflin: Have you done "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<BluesKaj> yeah < I should have suggested that
<roflin> not yet. but there are no heldback packages. (i noramally only do it when tere are)
<BluesKaj> do it anyway
<roflin> it does nothing (it outputs 0 upgraded 0newly installed ... etc etc.
<roflin> )
<roflin> tnxs guys for the help sofar, but I really need to go, supermarkets close in an hour and I'm hungry. I'll be back in around an hour or so.
<trism> I often find it useful, pre-do-release-upgrade to fire up synaptic and look at the Origin tab, it will show you which packages are coming from ppas, and also which packages are locally installed, those are usually your problem areas
<wastrel> hay ibus is buggy in 13.10
<trism> wastrel: buggy how?
<wastrel> it stops working in my terminal sometimes
<wastrel> and also the pop-up is off the screen when my window is at the bottom of the screen
<wastrel> because it shows up below the window
<wastrel> also the key combination doesn't always activate it
<wastrel> well, switch between inputs
<johnjohn101> software center keeps crashing.  will this be fixed soon? i know it's already been reported
<roflin> ow just to let you guys know, I kinda forced the issue, by deinstalling (and writing down) the conflicting packages and starting a upgrade. This resulted in the unfortunate situation that ubuntu-desktop could not be installed during the installation procedure. So i booted into a state with no gui or wifi drivers.
<roflin> After plugging in a network cable and installing the xserver (one of the packages that conflicted) and rebooted it got my gui.
<roflin> my wifi worked out of the box from that moment on.
<roflin> then i ran a dpkg --configure -a and a apt-get install -f to " resume the upgrade". I now seem to have a working system again :)
<roflin> even my optirun/primusrun still works.
<TJ-> roflin: OUch!
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-01
<jmite> I'm wondering if I could get some help with the Saucy beta. I'm trying to run Steam, and Netflix-desktop, but neither can connect to the internet. Firefox and thunderbird connect just fine. Any thoughts?
<jmite> Steam Native, that is
<SuperLag> anyone getting errors along these lines, on update attempts? W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.us.kernel.org_ubuntu_dists_saucy_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<flippa6> no ads please
<max64> which is faster ubuntu 13.10 or 13.04 in performance?  i use ho core 2 due laptop with 2 GB ram
<wastrel> nobody knows
<pfifo> the difference is negligible, 13.04 might be a tiny bit faster, cause 13.10 is unstable
<pfifo> try lubuntu if you want performance
<max64> pfifo:i dont like KDE
<max64> i like unity
<pfifo> its not kde its lxde
<max64> i like unity and mate
<pfifo> well then you want ubuntu, there isnt going to be much performance difference between 13.04 and 13.10, but you should use 13.04 unless your actually testing 13.10
<max64> pfifo:with time ubuntu 13.10 will get stable i think case of updating
<pfifo> max64, sure, october 17th, not too long to wait, but make sure to update daily
<max64> pfifo:i downloaded ubuntu 13.10 beta 2 yesterday .. gonna install it tomprrow
<pianogmz> im trying to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 but I am getting an error "Could not calculate the upgrade
<pianogmz> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<pianogmz> "
<pianogmz> anyone know what I can do?
<vexati0n_> anyone else have an issue in 13.10 where gnome shell extensions are disabled every time you log out or reboot?
<pepee> pianogmz, http://askubuntu.com/a/38833
<pianogmz> thx... for some reason i found out i had to remove xorg-edgers via ppa-purge in order to get the upgrade process to work.
<blocky2> what does it mean if the ubuntu installer sees my ntfs partition as 'unknown' but the livecd is able to mount it and view files
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, This a windows 8 partition?
<blocky2> windows 7
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, Is the computer uefi?
<blocky2> the installer isn't prompting me to install alongside so i was going to resize it manually
<blocky2> wilee-nilee im not sure, how do i check?
<blocky2> it has a bios
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, Did it come with W8 originally?
<blocky2> no w7
<blocky2> its a toshiba laptop, a few years old
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, This a computer you built?
<blocky2> nope
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, YOu buy it yourself?
<wilee-nilee> new
<blocky2> im sitting here with my brother and he bought it new
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<blocky2> gparted is still loading
<Ciphoenix> wilee-nilee : greetings
<blocky2> been loading for a few minutes
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, does windows run, I wonder if its a broken partition table is why I ask.
<blocky2> wilee-nilee windows is failing to boot
<blocky2> from the ubuntu installer i saw a separate boot partition and the main 300gb partition
<blocky2> the boot was ntfs and the 300gb was unknown, but i was able to mount it and all the files appear to be there
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, there is a smartdisc check in the live cd in disk manger or something like that check it.
<wilee-nilee> strange that gparted is taking a long time to open is all
<blocky2> oh actually its up
<blocky2> sda2 shows ntfs with an exclamation
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, take a screenshot
<blocky2> k sec
<blocky2> http://imgur.com/eHgc9Yy
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, if you right click sda2 what does the info say on it?
<blocky2> it says Warning unable to read the contents of this file system
<wilee-nilee> Do you want to save anything on windows?
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, anything on a fix like a chkdsk suggestion?
<blocky2> nah it says maybe some tools like ntfs-3g are unavailable
<blocky2> now that I know what the problem is I think we might just format the windows drive
<blocky2> since we are able to mount it, we can copy stuff off it
<blocky2> install alongside would have been more convenient but it's not vital
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, I would copy off what you need, than go from there, I would check the smartdisc info to make sure the HD is not failing as well.
<blocky2> ok thanks
<blocky2> know offhand where firefox stores its bookmarks?
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, hold on I'm on W8 right now let me look.
<blocky2> my brother is completely non tech-savvy but he's trying ubuntu because he "didn't like any windows after xp" and because gaben said it was the future of gaming
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, I'm not sure I would check the web that is all I can do, I use the FF sync myself.
<blocky2> cool thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> blocky2, this might have the answer you will have to look through. http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Recovering%20important%20data%20from%20an%20old%20profile
<pepee> hmm, vlc in videolan's PPA doesn't support VDPAU :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<spidla> Hello, is there anyone who tried Ubuntu 13.10 ? I tested 64bit daily build, but I was stucked with some dpkg dependencies. It seems that apt-get/dpkg is unable to locate i386 dependencies on 64bit system. "apt-get install -f" is unable to solve this. It seems like there is somehow disabled 32bit libraries on 64bit system. Any clues ?
<BluesKaj> spidla:  install ia32libs
<spidla> BluesKaj
<spidla> BluesKaj: I tried that. ia32-libs has been changed to lib32z1 and that pkg cannot be installed. Missing lib6-i386
<BluesKaj> spidla:  ok install lsb-core
<spidla> BluesKaj: lsb-core depends on lib32z1 and libc6-i386 :-)
<BluesKaj> luvly'
<BluesKaj> looks like dependency hell
<spidla> It is. I know it is still beta, but it is unusable if you want apps like Skype, TeamViewer, wine
<BluesKaj> spidla:check lib6 and it's dependencies
<spidla> BluesKaj: Alright this is it: libc6:i386 depends on libgcc1:i386, this depends on gcc-4.8-base:i386 (among other things) and that is a problem. When I try to install gcc-4.8-base:i386, it forces me to remove 1509 packages
<BluesKaj> whoa!
<BluesKaj> well, spidla , it's a beta , maybe the removal will fix the mess , if not you can always do a clean install
<spidla> BluesKaj: It does not matter, this is just testing VirtualBox-based installation. I was just curious. Well.. sticking to 13.04 for now :-)
<BluesKaj> well VB with beta , one can't expect much
<spidla> BluesKaj: I dont think this is connected with fact that it is running in VB. I know someone with the same problems on actual HW. Anyway.. thanks for some ideas. Hopefuly it will be fixed soon. Looking forward to Saucy
<BluesKaj> spidla, I tried a stable kubuntu on VB and the results were disappointing , couldn't install guest additions
<BluesKaj> VB is far from perfect when using linux guest on a linux host
<spidla> BluesKaj: no doubts
<ali1234> anyone else noticed that mouse button 5 (aka forward) no longer works?
<ali1234> mine worked fine in 13.04 and every previous version for as long as i can remember but it is broken now
<ali1234> never mind my mouse is broken :(
<oz0ne> is it known aprox what kernel version the upcoming ubuntu will ship with? : )
<Pici> !info linux saucy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.9.11 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<oz0ne> ty
<mystblade9_> How stable is the latest release of 13.10?
<k1l_> its quite stable. but if you need to ask this you are better off with the stable realses 12.04 and 13.04
<bekks> mystblade9_: It isnt released yet.
<mystblade9_> bekks: I know that, I meant the latest release as in beta/release candidate
<mystblade9_> k1l_: Hmm.. I guess I'll stay on 13.04 and just update it to the latest version
<Xabster> i tried 13.10 in a VM and tried to get Steam but i failed miserably and my package system broke. It can up the day after and i think it was an error with cpp-4.8 in the repos, but anyway: is it normally easy to install and has anyone installed it flawlessly in the 13.10 beta?
<pianogmz> hey guys, I dont know where to say this but i had a HUGE performance increase on my intel hd 3000 playing World of Warcraft .... in ubuntu 13.10 compared to ubuntu 13.04
<pianogmz> im impressed
<ali1234> Xabster: yes i have installed steam and it works fine
<ali1234> all you do is get the steam.deb and run "sudo dpkg -i steam.deb && sudo apt-get -f install"
<Xabster> that's what broke it :)
<Xabster> but it was fixed
<Xabster> cpp-4.8 was broken tar
<ali1234> it worked for me
<Xabster> not yesterday :)
<ali1234> some weeks ago
<johnjohn101> 16 more days!!
<bekks> Am I missing something, or is it impossible - using the 13.10 amd64 desktop iso - to customize the LVM layout when installing?
<pmatulis_> bekks: that doesn't sound right
<bekks> pmatulis_: Thats what I thought, too. Is there a known bug report?
<pmatulis_> bekks: i do not know
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Ohai
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> i am trying out the latest daily of 13.10 and am setting up Nvidia proprietary 319 with nvidia-prime, the problem is that everything seems to work but i am getting a black screen
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Its a GTX 770M and the logs are positive
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> could it be a modesetting issue or something?
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> modesetting seems to force xrandr 1.2, isen't 1.4 needed for nvidia-prime?
<Volkodav> My upgrade from 13.04 stalled halfway at setting baobab (3.8.2.1) for good 20 min now
<Volkodav> anything I can do to save the system from possible breaking?
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> It got the message "RandR 1,2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message"
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> DPMS Enabled, Option "UseDisplayDevice" is not used
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Im updating to edgers-ppa now, looking if that will improve
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> same result on latest edgers
<BluesKaj> TheOnlyJoey|Lap, reboot before the driver can be used if it's graphics
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> BluesKaj, yeah did that
<TJ-> Can someone do a test for me to confirm its not just a one-off? Play a music CD using Rhythmbox and then switch to VT1... does it stop playing? is it supposed to?
<BluesKaj> the 325 nvidia driver wasn't stable on my pc , from xedgers ,had to revert to the 319 , TheOnlyJoey|Lap
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> BluesKaj, i have exact the same results on it as with 325, tried it before upgrading to edgers
<BluesKaj> mine is better with the 319 , just an entry level 8400gs here tho
<BluesKaj> TheOnlyJoey|Lap,^
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> haha this is the opposite, a GTX 770M, had no luck with 319 and support for this chip should be better with the 325, but exact the same issue
<BluesKaj> think the 325 stiollneeds some work
<BluesKaj> still needs
<BluesKaj> TheOnlyJoey|Lap,what's the issue?
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> black screen after boot
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> and the xorg seems positive
<BluesKaj> my issue was poor video decoding on HD 1080i , freezing and pixelating , the 319 is smoother and less jerky
<mn3m0nic> Hello, Saucy here, searching "Bitcoin" into the Software Center: The only result is Bitcoin-Qt, nothing about Electrum (but it's in the repository). Where I can report this ?
<mn3m0nic> (If I search "Electrum" into the Software Center I find it)
<mn3m0nic> (If I search "Electrum" into the Software Center I find it)
<mn3m0nic> woops
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=electrum
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> try searching without the capitol E
<Ponch0> Hello room, Ok I've had this issue since I first got 13.04 in december when I first bought this computer. My wifi signal is very choppy and for example even if a person walks by my computer my signal will drop. It's evident in downloads as those are very choppy and sometimes will just drop off to 0.  i've seen other people with the same card describe the same issues but none of the solutions ever work.  I was hoping this would be fixed in 13
<Ponch0> .10 but it isn't, what can I do? pleeeeease
<mn3m0nic> TheOnlyJoey|Lap, I'm able to find Electrum
<mn3m0nic> The point to me is it's not listed into Software Center under the key "Bitcoin"
<mn3m0nic> Try searching 'Bitcoin' into software center, you'll not find it, only searching "Electrum" you can
<Ponch0> I'm desperate as hell, I've seen someone describe it maybe as a power management issue going to the card? but I have no idea how to fix that.
<Ponch0> But some of those one line fixes haven't worked.
<Ponch0> I love Ubuntu but this issue saddens me :(
<Ponch0> Ok, after running "iwconfig", I see that power management is set to off, so I wanted to try and turn it to see if that improves the issue and I get an error, does anyone know how to 'fix' that??
<Ponch0> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<Ponch0> try to turn it on*
<Ponch0> I'm on 13.10 btw
<Ponch0> Same issue since 13.04, the older ubuntu releases don't work with my hardware, specifically with ethernet and wifi
<Sander^Lap> I have an samsung 9 series with ubuntu 13.04 (it's a model which is not listed here yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9 ) I upgraded to kernel 3.11 and a new firmware.. the grafical part works.. but no hardware acceleration. Will this work with 13.10?
<Sander^Lap> I tried oibaf apt repository, and it segfaulted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156564
<Sander^Lap> I'll try the beta very soon. Hope it works:)
<Sander^Lap> Is it stable to do an upgrade from 13.04?
<pianogmz> has anyone experienced wireless not starting up when coming out of suspend in 13.10?
<pianogmz> i found this article : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-wireless-or-wired-network-not.html --- -wondering if the situation is the same to fix for 13.10
<brainwash> pianogmz: I can confirm that, but it happens occasionally, actually very rarely
<pianogmz> brainwash, for me it happens everytime.
<pianogmz> im looking over the steps in that article i linked to see if that fixes it
<brainwash> looks reasonable
<brainwash> pianogmz: fresh installation? default ubuntu?
<pianogmz> upgrade.
<pianogmz> 13.10 64 bit.
<pianogmz> brb
<pianogmz> well i think that fixed it
<brainwash> great :)
<pianogmz> suspended twice and it came back on... earlier didn't know what to do and just restarted.
<pianogmz> so yey me
<pianogmz> btw... i love the improvements for 3d rendering in 13.10
<pianogmz> yesterday I was playing wow with 18 fps... now I can play with 50-60 fps
<pianogmz> on an intel hd 3000
<pianogmz> so thank you devs!
<brainwash> the intel gpu driver is really awesome, getting better with every release
<pianogmz> brainwash, yep.  earlier this year i dumped my windows installation (well i have it in a vm just in case) but i pretty much have everything running in wine now...
<pianogmz> wine has gotten awesome.
<pianogmz> so i guess if anyone has trouble with their wireless card like i did, they can use that link i posted up there...
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-02
<pfifo> I think im going to switch to ubuntu and help out with 14.04
<Xabster> Hi, fresh install of 13.10 - sound is not working and I'm a newbie to ubuntu, so where do I start figuring out why?
<SolarAquarion> i installed gnome 3.10 on ubuntu via a PPA and I would like to know how to revert the changes to unity/gnome
<pfifo> reinstall?
<SolarAquarion> sounds good
<SolarAquarion> pfifo, that won't work.  the deps are all fucked up now because gnome 3.10
<pfifo> I meant format the disk and reinstall ubuntu
<SolarAquarion> pfifo, how do i save all the stuff I have on my system
<pfifo> depends on your system, I have a seprate partition for /home so if I do a reinstall nothing needs to be done, i just format the root partition where ubuntu's stuff is
<SolarAquarion> pfifo, how do i save my /home partition when everything was default
<wilee-nilee> SolarAquarion, There is a wiki on separating home, and please don't swear.
<SolarAquarion> wilee-nilee, please link
<snadge> wheres somewhere i can talk or ask about gnome flashback?
<snadge> its not really a general support question.. i could try #ubuntu but :| .. its not really a social topic either
<wilee-nilee> snadge, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> snadge, might worth being aware of. https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeFlashback
<snadge> thankyou very much! thats exactly what i was after
<snadge> apparently the fedora folk arn't aware of the existence of flashback
<jmite> Does anybody know how to install Steam in Saucy? I've tried the .deb from the steam website, but it can't connect to the network. (I have similar network problems with the netflix-desktop program)
<wilee-nilee> never heard of it myself, but I was the fallback, google is an easy search
<snadge> i wonder why the rename? .. perhaps its to distinguish it from gnome classic
<snadge> the gnome classic session is part of upstream gnome.. and thats what fedora uses
<snadge> flashback is something debian/ubuntu specific
<wilee-nilee> jmite, You using straight internet access no proxy...etc?
<jmite> Yep, no proxy that I know of. Firefox and Thunderbird connect just fine.
<jmite> It does go through a wireless router... is there a specific port that I'd have to enable?
<wilee-nilee> jmite, Not sure the netflix is through wine steam I have never used, I had netflix for a minute and it worked fine, but not in saucy.
<jmite> This is team native, not steam wine. But yes, netflix is through wine.
<jmite> I have  the command line output from steam here: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2880
<jmite> *steam
<wilee-nilee> jmite, Not really an area I know a lot about, if it were me though I would be doing this in 12.04 probably for the long term support, then upgrade to 14.04 if needed.
<wilee-nilee> In general I use the latest releases including the development but my installs are pretty basic.
<wilee-nilee> no wine no games just some ppa's
<jmite> Yeah... it worked fine in 13.04...
<wilee-nilee> I have W8 for windows stuff mainly just word for college papers, go it cheap with a student discount, I started on open source but W8 is not a bad OS in general, help being a open source user when using it in general I think.
<wilee-nilee> got*
<jmite> Honestly, netflix and Steam are the only two things keeping me on Windows.
<wilee-nilee> Heh, I never used windows, I started on open source, just happened to get a computer for college from a recyclers that kicks out the ubuntu LT's
<wilee-nilee> I was a linux fanboi for about a minute, they are all OS's to me in the end.
<jmite> Anybody else have ideas for my networking issue?
<Volkodav> I am trying to fix the system from yesterday's failed upgrade from 13.04 in chroot env and managed most of it but ran into this dependency situation with the kernel:  http://pastebin.com/Qivb00E2     Any ideas someone&
<Volkodav> apt-get install -f  and dpkg --configure -a   gets the same output as in the latest with upgrade
<alankila> There's already a new kernel image. I don't know what's going wrong with your chroot'd update attempt, though.
<Volkodav> alankila: What's the new one I may try that one
<alankila> -11
<alankila> don't know anything about it, it just arrived when I apt-get dist-upgrade'd
<Volkodav> hmm let me see
<Volkodav> alankila: I managed to reboot in old kernel and upgrade from there - all good so far
<Xabster> Oh man, I plunged into the beta with not much experience in Ubuntu or linux in general, and now I'm screwed -- lots of stuff does not work and now I'd like to test a non beta version but the "startup disk creator" application crashes on 41% while trying to make me a live USB of 13.04 :(
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Xabster, try unetbootin
<Xabster> downloaded it from sourceforge but the file has no extension and i tried sudo sh unetbootin-linux-585
<Xabster> says it can't open it
<Xabster> wait, think i got it
<Xabster> nope (i tried making it executable)
<Xabster> libpng12.so.0 missing it seems
<Volkodav> all my desktop icons disappeared in xfce session along with right click on desktop - anybode else noticed that?
<brainwash> Volkodav: restart xfdesktop
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> hmm crap, i have a .xinitrc script that does some essential stuff for my GPU setup, and it works with startx, but it does not seem to work with gdm, .xsession file also does not seem to work
<Volkodav> brainwash: it helped thanks
<Volkodav> something is still wrong with icons - they do not open apps even newly created
<Volkodav> can't delete them either
<Kajover> hi i am using a lenovo t440s... with 13.10 daily as i had problems with the wifi. i just switched from windows and notice that everything opens up rather slowly... browsers, dash etc. i was wondering if maybe the intel hd4400 is not fully supported?
<wilee-nilee> Kajover, just switching from windows to a development release is not the best solution, why 13.10?
<Kajover> because the haswell chip needs 3.11
<wilee-nilee> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201308-14073/
<Kajover> everything works just fine... its just a bit slower. i am not sure if the intel hd is not fully implemented
<Kajover> it wasnt preinstalled by a manufacturer
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<seriously_random> Do I need special boot option to enable new radeon power management or is it switched on by default?
<Kajover> if i am staying on the daily build will this eventually become stable or will it switch to the daily cycle of 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> Kajover, the daily build is just a snapshot for install you only upgrade if you choose to.
<seriously_random> wilee-nilee, that's now what he asked
<seriously_random> *not
<wilee-nilee> stable is not answerable, what is it's definition?
<Kajover> will this switch to the stable branch
<wilee-nilee> its a subjective opinion.
<Kajover> to the officially released 13.10
<seriously_random> I think the question is if daily build == 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Kajover yes if you update upgrade it is the same as any 13.10 install.
<seriously_random> AFAIK, yes
<Kajover> if it is going to stay at 13.10 or will it switch to the next daily cycle of 14.04
<Kajover> am i going to receive a notification or am i going to go to the terminal and dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Kajover, dailies are just the development up to that day is all, once installed it is only a daily in name.
<wilee-nilee> no distro upgrades without choosing it.
<Kajover> so what do i have to do to switch from this daily to the stable branch, the official release of 13.10 when it comes out?
<Kajover> is the software updater going to notify me or do i need to dist-upgrade (terminal) or reinstall?
<Kajover> or upgrade with the usb stick in live mode
<wilee-nilee> Kajover, update/upgrade and on release it will be the release, stable is a misnomer it is an opinion, what you think is stable maynot be to others.
<seriously_random> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kajover> ok thank you. i understood now
<brendand> wilee-nilee, stable is not a misnomer. 'stable' as in the code doesn't change except by a strictly defined process
<brendand> wilee-nilee, not stable as in 'won't crash'
<wilee-nilee> that is your opinion
<brendand> wilee-nilee, not really - that's what a stable branch means
<BluesKaj> if it crashes it's effectively not stable , definitions or no
<wilee-nilee> try telling that to those that have problems, the problem is that stable has a different definition for different people. It is to broad a statement, it sounds nice but does not play out that way for everyone.
<wilee-nilee> people tweak away, if it was a vanilla install, you might be able to claim stability
<BluesKaj> stable branch is just a name
<wilee-nilee> exactly
<wilee-nilee> not a belief, lol
<brendand> BluesKaj, yes - a name with a meaning
<wilee-nilee> in yhour mind
<BluesKaj> for those who wrote the code perhaps
<brendand> or those who write code full stop
<wilee-nilee> and code is founds to contain weaknesses, usually in security so you than see updates, nothing is perfect.
<brendand> nobodies saying it is
<BluesKaj> bred well, ask the guy who uses stable branch that crashes , he foes to #ubuntu for support , ask him what stable means ?
<brendand> that's exactly the point i'm trying to make - stable doesn't mean perfect in this instance
<BluesKaj> brendand,^
<brendand> BluesKaj, well if somebody has told him it's 'stable' he might assume it means it won't break
<BluesKaj> of course
<brendand> BluesKaj, so terminology like 'stable branch' shouldn't be used on end-users
<BluesKaj> doesn't make it so , brendand
<wilee-nilee> that was my point, the definition of stable is going to vary with users, and should be carefully used as a term
<brendand> BluesKaj, that doesn't mean as engineers we shouldn't be allowed to use perfectly suitable terminology to describe the point when a code branch is subject to no (or restricted) change
<brendand> wilee-nilee, officially it is not called 'stable', it's called 'released'
<BluesKaj> perhaps stable branch should be defined on the DL site or documentation , I haven't checked
<wilee-nilee> brendand, Heh now you are arguing with yourself that is what I said basically, I never claimed any stability anywhere.
<brendand> BluesKaj, if you find it on any ubuntu.com page please point it out
<brendand> BluesKaj, use of the term 'stable'
<BluesKaj> like I said , brendand , I haven't checked
<brendand> wilee-nilee, i'm really not arguing with myself. my only point was that stable is a term with a particular meaning and it's not an 'opinion' when used properly
<brendand> wilee-nilee, when used improperly of course it will cause confusion
<Kajover> another question.. where can i set up the fingerprint login?
<wilee-nilee> I have rarely had a problem with ubuntu since dapper, in my version of reality I could say it's stable, however I don't think of it that way, I just use it.
<wilee-nilee> to many variables to use stable properly in the real world, in my opinion.
<brendand> wilee-nilee, i'd prefer to use a term like 'reliable', 'robust' or 'high-quality' to describe that kind of stable
<brendand> wilee-nilee, there are no alternative meanings with those
<wilee-nilee> Kajover, Not sure, you still enjoying linux, lol. ;)
<BluesKaj> 12.04 had probs with ubquity , and it seems solved by 13.10 , but not for everyone , and it is a mystery
<Kajover> ;)
<wilee-nilee> brendand, The problem is that with any real statistics that are double blind empirical these are just statements, and wont play out for everyone is all. Some will not realize this and have problems, our minds tend to think in dichotomies, it is the area between these two points that have to  be realized.
<wilee-nilee> without*
<brendand> wilee-nilee, precisely - i hate it when people claim 'reliability' in software
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<brendand> wilee-nilee, eventually you'll be made to look stupid if you make such claims
<BluesKaj> descritpive absolutes have no place in Linux OSs
<brendand> BluesKaj, but of course the software has to be promoted somehow, so at some point descriptive absolutes do get used
<brendand> BluesKaj, i just think 'reliable' is the worst one since that tends to be the hardest to measure and the most likely to proven to be wrong
<BluesKaj> weii. reliable isn't an absolute , that's for sure :)
<wilee-nilee> just vague enough to be safe, hehe
<waldenista> Can anyone use networking? Every time I try to use the sharing option it crashes.
<philinux> waldenista: you might try here too. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<waldenista> thanks
<waldenista> will give it a try
<waldenista> I know it's beta, so not really complaining
<philinux> waldenista: when you say networking I can see my network shared printer
<waldenista> I mean...when I go in Files...click on say Music folder, Sharing Options, Click Share this folder, install service, ...crash every time.
<philinux> waldenista: hang on i'll try and install it
<waldenista> Alright
<philinux> waldenista: same here. Sharing service installation has failed. Would you like to retry the installation?
<waldenista> Hopefully it can get fixed before release
<philinux> waldenista: it's reporting the problem. maybe there's a bug reoprt
<waldenista> I reported it also. Hopefully enough people have the issue for them to pay attention. Without this, my 'real' system doesn't get updated.
<philinux> have you a link to the bug I'll me too it
<waldenista> hold on...
<waldenista> sorry reported it and told system not to bother me about it again...no link
<philinux> can you remember the title I'll find it
<philinux> waldenista: you could install samba manually from synaptic or terminal
<philinux> waldenista: I installed samba and I can now share folders
<waldenista> Alright...please, steps in what you did?
<philinux> waldenista: sudo apt-get install samba
<philinux> the bug must be with nautilus. whats you launchpad username I'll find the bug
<waldenista> my username is jmenzie
<waldenista> great now networking works...thanks you so much
<philinux> waldenista: looks like you didn't report it https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jmenzie/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<waldenista> thought I did...anyway for me to still report it or since I checked don't bother me about the bug it's gone
<philinux> waldenista: ok i'll report it then
<genii> After yesterdays round of updates... Cannot ctrl-alt-Functionkey to any tty from lightdm
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<BluesKaj> genii, that's not good , how do we rescue ourselves in an X bind
<BluesKaj> use the recovery kernel to get to the root p-rompt I guess
<genii> BluesKaj: It's normally how I run apt-get dist-upgrade every day
<BluesKaj> ok genii , so you don't bother with the terminal , smaller chance of breakage or ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Because I normally run it it like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo sync && sudo shutdown -r now  .... so if I do that from Konsole then next boot it complains about all the apps that were open crashing, etc
<genii> Could someone else running Kubuntu confirm this behaviour?
<BluesKaj> genii, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade , what's the -y do ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Answers "Yes" when confirmation is asked about a change
<BluesKaj> genii, I'll logout and try to get a tty
 * BluesKaj nods , thanks genii
<BluesKaj> ok , here gors
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders bellybutton lint
<BluesKaj> tty login works ok here , genii , kubuntu beta 2 , up to date as of 30 m ins ago.
<genii> BluesKaj: OK, thanks. I updated from tty last night about 7pm. Probably something changed in between. I'll do a dist-upgrade from in the desktop then reboot and see
<BluesKaj> ok genii , good luck :)
<BluesKaj> genii, KDE 4.11.2 ?
<philinux> genii: i'd loose the -y as you never know what dist-upgrade will remove. Best to looks see first
<genii> BluesKaj: KDE Development Platform: 4.11.2, yes
<genii> My boss keeps coming down today
<BluesKaj> ok well work comes first
<genii> Ok, updates done, back in a bit
<genii> OK, works again.
<BluesKaj> good
<johnjohn101> oh no, no mir
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, ismir strictly for unity or all ubuntu destops like gnome and cinnamon ?
<BluesKaj> not kde , we already know that
<johnjohn101> just the announcement that mir won't be the default in 13.10.  must not be ready with two weeks to go
<BluesKaj> ok , still experimental , for the adventurous and testers I suppose
<genii> Meh. Firefox choked on some Flash and locked ( not new ). But after closing the browser, won't start again now.
 * genii decides to reboot
<genii> Still no love from Firefox
<waldenista> In the Dash, the twitter lens does not save the choice of messages only after logout or reboot. In the Music lens. I want all my music to show up not just what I play.
<brainwash> genii: does it lock forever? maybe it's just the 45sec timeout for the plugin-container to recover or terminate
<genii> brainwash: Forget locking. It won't even start.
<genii> ( even after a reboot)
<brainwash> tried to start it from a terminal window?
<brainwash> it may print some error messag(s)
<Ian_Corne> 110,000 miljard koekjes
<genii> brainwash: Just (process:2853): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed      and then back to command prompt
<trism> genii: looks like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833117
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 833117 in Startup and Profile System "Does not disable glib slice allocator with glib >= 2.35" [Critical,New]
<trism> might try with: G_SLICE=always-malloc firefox; to see if it starts
<trism> though I get the same error in unity but firefox still starts here, so might not be related
<genii> Interesting. ps aux shows it but no window comes up.
<genii> Need reboot, back shortly
<genii> trism: Works with the environment modified for the G_SLICE, it came up this time after boot complaining about what crashed session to restore .
<Sander^Lap> Thanks for putting out the beta of 13.10. It's the only distro which works with my new samsung 9 series with radeon hd 8250/8280g
<Sander^Lap> *version*
<waldenisata> Where do I post feature request? The icon where you restart you computer, about computer, etc, was red. I had no idea why. finally I clicked on on-line accounts and there was a request for permission. Shouldn't there be a rollover pop up or something so the user don't restart system or think something else wrong.
<pepee> something got messed up in proposed or something? :/
<pepee> apt-get installed lots of packages yesterday (related to gcc and x32), and now it wants to remove lots of :i386 packages...
<trism> pepee: not a good idea to run -proposed in +1
<pepee> I know :P
<pepee> I'l just update at night, when everything is calm...
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-03
<TJ-> Anyone else with a battery-powered PC - Is the Gnome Power Statistics page showing a broken icon for the battery when it is charging?
<unicorn-lightnin> hello, I've just upgraded to the Saucy beta, and I can't seem to uninstall the Amazon package. It is not in the software center?
<espen77> just installed yesterdays build of the beta. Seems the installer has a coupple of hickups..where/who would be the best to rant about it?
<pvh_sa> heya all... I just installed the 13.10 beta on a Dell Lattitude E6530, but I can't get either Rhythmbox or Banshee to play music. Audio *is* working (I can play mp3 files using gst-launch-1.0) - neither of the GUI players do *anything* though. Any ideas?
<bazhang> filed a bug on it?
<pvh_sa> trying to find if its a known bug first. where should i search?
<bazhang> launchpad
<ikonia> pvh_sa: look at the codec the files require
<pvh_sa> ikonia, codec's there. switched to using clementine for now
<BluesKaj> HI all
<lenz> Hey there! I'm on a fresh install of 13.10. How can I remove the amazon scope?
<k1l> you can disable it in the privacy settings
<k1l> or you remove the shopping lense package
<lenz> sudo apt-get remove unity-lense-shopping?
<Rory> lenz: unity-lens-shopping
<Rory> lens is spelled thusly :)
<lenz> There's no such thing.
<Rory> !info unity-lens-shopping
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-shopping does not exist in saucy
<Rory> Well I'll be
<lenz> yup
<Rory> gg canonical
<lenz> because that's what I tried
<Pici> I didn't think it was in a separate package in saucy.
<Rory> Probably can't remove it any more
<lenz> WTF Canonical
<Pici> I could be wrong though, I'm not running 13.10 here (and even if I was, it wouldn't be with Unity)
<lenz> Seriously?
<lenz> Pici I thought I'd give unity another try
<Pici> lenz: As k1l said, check the privacy settings.
<k1l> oh yeah, let the drama begin m(
<Rory> lenz: If you need help setting up Arch Linux I'm on this network from 9am to 5.30pm British time every weekday
<k1l> Rory: m(
<lenz> Rory :D Great idea
<lenz> k1l, it worked fine
<lenz> I'd feel better removing that package though
<k1l> why that?
<k1l> do you really believe in FUD?
<lenz> No, simply because I don't want it
<k1l> i mean im looking just now in which package it sits because i think it should be removable as a package since its the key of a package managment. but  just to remove packages because someone made fuzz about it could be spyware even when its not executed at all. i dont think that is a base to use a OS
<lenz> Yes, I understand.
<lenz> I just wanted to remove the stuff I don't want nor need.
<ikonia> lenz: what's stopping you ?
<k1l> i mean. if you think canonical could have put something in that lens which is dangerous even when its  disabled i would think it could be in other packages too. and then i would not use that OS. that is my point. but im looking into it right now, where that package is now
<BluesKaj> if not removable then can it be disabled?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: still shows up in the settings as disabled option
<k1l> BluesKaj: yep, in privacy settings
<lenz> k1l, I never said that it's spyware/malware or something like that
<lenz> you put that in my mouth :)
<k1l> lenz: i know where that "it must be removed!!!1111" comes from :/
<lenz> Wow k1l.
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=shopping
<lenz> You're quite judgemental
<BluesKaj> I was conidering installing Ubuntu with unity on another partition , but Canonical's decision to put retailer links on my desktop by default rubs me the wrong way
<ikonia> don't use it, it's that simple
<ikonia> don't like canonicals policy, don't use their product
<k1l> seems like they put it into the unity-home-scope
<BluesKaj> ikonia, most likely won't
 * alankila thinks gnome 3 is a fine alternative to unity. It can do more than 4 virtual desktops at the very least, and gets even more out of the way.
<BluesKaj> I hear good things about cinnamon , tho
<k1l> actually im testing awesome. if you like configuration and theme it offers alot to config. alot! ;p
<lenz> k1l you're right
<lenz> http://imgur.com/zabM6pl
<ikonia> why are you trying to remove something you've just been told has been changed
<k1l> lenz: for more background on what, when, why, and who see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartScopes1304Spec and (with more pircs) http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/unity-smart-scopes-feature-lands-in.html
<Pici> ikonia: I think that was just confirmation that one of the pakcages replaces the other?
<ikonia> but k1l already said that, and linked to the page showing the packages
<lenz> thanks a lot k1l
<johnjohn101> two weeks, awesome
<SuperLag> lovely... I've done a clean install, did an update.... removed old packages, including kernels
<SuperLag> and now, with the Nvidia driver enabled... my screen will not come up
<SuperLag> it boots to black
<SuperLag> if I turn it off, and force my laptop to use the integrated video... no problem
<SuperLag> anyone else seeing this issue?
<k1l_> SuperLag: use bumblebee
<SuperLag> I've never had to use bumblebee before, why start now?
<k1l_> only the nvidia driver cant work with switching from nvidia to intel and back
<SuperLag> k1l_: the reason I've been able to avoid is because the BIOS allows me to specify which video I want. Intel, Nvidia, or Optimus.
<SuperLag> and I usually just leave it on Nvidia
<SuperLag> this issue started with the update to the 3.11.0-11 kernel
<SuperLag> How can I install a previous version, after the fact?
<SuperLag> The kernel before 3.11.0-11 was 3.11.0-9, correct?
<SuperLag> Anyone have that .deb file laying around, they can send my way? Please?
<SuperLag> or at least put somewhere I can download it
<hp_> how to enable keyboard layout shifting between 2 languages?
<hp_> ty
<wastrel> hp_: system settings -> region and language -> text entry -> +
<hp_> wastrel:i add arabic lang beside english .. but how to shift between them?
<wastrel> hp_: system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> typing
<hp_> switch to next source || switch to previous || compose key || alternative
<hp_> what i can choose of them?
<wastrel> aren't there defaults set?
<wastrel> you can also go to settings > region and language > text entry
<wastrel> i use ctrl-shift-space to switch
<wastrel> i only set "switch to next source" because i only have 2
<hp_> i use ubuntu 13.10 the new distro
<wastrel> yes i'm using 13.10
<hp_> there is no region and lang icon in sys setings
<wastrel> when you click on language support does it tell you that language support isn't fully installed?
<hp_> yes wastrel
<hp_> it tell me to download lang package
<Riley> hey guys for the 13.10 beta this is the official download page right http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<trism> Riley: the beta images are actually here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download , your link are the newer daily images, although those are usually fine these days (I usually use the daily images myself)
<Riley> okay
<Riley> i got the amd64bit oversised version
<johnjohn101> hard to believe two more weeks
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, if all goes well it will be anticlimactic :)
<johnjohn101> BluesKaj: it seems like canonical has put almost all of their effort into touch. 13.10 will be 13.04 with some newer apps
<johnjohn101> and kernel
<wastrel> ibus is way different
<johnjohn101> it is?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm on kde here and so far it's gone fairly smoothly
<wastrel> folded the configuration into the system configuration thingy
<johnjohn101> is it going to cause huge problems?
<wastrel> it's going to cause problems as people try to figure out how to configure their input settings
<wastrel> hopefully someone's writing documentation since the UI is completely different for configuration
<johnjohn101> where is that configuration? i want to see what the difference is.  i don't use the ibus directly and probably never will
<wastrel> the lttle "en" thingy in the menubar
<johnjohn101> oh, that's what that is.
<johnjohn101> wastrel: what is that used for?
<wastrel> foreign language input
<wastrel> 你好
<wastrel> or "typing" for native speakers of those languages i guess :]
<johnjohn101> ok, gotcha, probably never use it.
<k1l_> with the latest 13.10 updates i cant watch dvb-t with my msi digivox stick with vlc anymore
<bekks> kernel module missing?
<bekks> thats why I'm building my own kernels since ages :)
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189892/  that is the output of vlc -vvv
<k1l_> im not sure if its some vlc issue, some qt issue or some kernel issue. the stick 15a4:9016 used to work ootb
<bekks> you could try kaffeine as well.
<k1l_> hmmm
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-04
<TiZ> Hello. I heard that 13.10 supported optimus in a way different from bumblebee. I've been unhappy with my card's performance under optirun... it's only barely better than the integrated! So I installed Xubuntu 13.10's beta to try it out, and it just... doesn't work. It just hangs at the splash screen and I never see lightdm. What do I have to do to enable the new prime support?
<pvh_sa> hey there, i see the new system settings has landed, but for now lacking a keyboard settings component. is everyone else seeing that? i presume keyboard settings is still coming? and how does one move "back" in settings?
<TJ-> Has the new udev (204) broken the behaviour of 70-persistent-net.rules renaming? On a 13.10 server udev generated the file as expected, I edited it to shuffle the names around, but on boot it fails to rename the interfaces leading to no connectivity
<elmargol> Finding a decent mirror for italy is somehow difficult
<OveRisberg> I am not able to do a network installation of 13.10 on a laptop... it hangs on "ip link set wlan up" and I get "INFO: task ip:1930 blocked for more than 120 seconds." in dmesg... http://pastebin.com/bQ200dfy
<OveRisberg> If I remove the wlan card from the laptop the installation works as expected.
<OveRisberg> How should I report this?
<TJ-> You're missing a firmware file, as per that log file: "ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw"
<TJ-> broadcom devices need their firmware 'cutting' from other binaries, often from the Windows drivers.
<OveRisberg> I am not using wlan for installation...
<OveRisberg> On 13.04 I get a question about this and after answer no to the question it just continues.
<Guest21795> qtcreator can't run gdb since last update. any known solution?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Dubacco> hi whens the next release cadidate out?
<Dubacco> candidate*
<Dubacco> hi whens the next release candidate out?
<BluesKaj> Dubacco, read the topic
<tenleftfingers> Just noticed that the HUD doesn't let me log out / shut down anymore. Is this intended behaviour or should I report it?
<sdn3rd> question, is there any centeralized certificate management solution for linux yet?
<OveRisberg> I patched line 98 in /bin/ethdetect in the initrd so it does not return wlan0 and now I can do a network installation of Ubuntu 13.10 ... This is just an ugly workaround until we can find the real problem.
<kRush> installed xubuntu b2 yesterdays, power manager informs me that 'hibernate and suspend operations are not supported' but I can suspend the machine manually just fine, what's up with that?
<brainwash> kRush: the beta images and the daily one don't ship with pm-utils
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1232027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232027 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "pm-utils not installed by default in 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kRush> oops, thanks
<gaurav__> quit
<odium> hello.
<Rory> Hello odium . Could you please put the contents of the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<odium> So, I am trying to set the proper governor for my AMD A10-6800 socket FM2
<Rory> One step ahead
<odium> sure, one second
<odium> rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193683/
<Rory> Thanks odium . Can you uncomment the line that says "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner" (by removing the #) and then save it?
<Rory> odium: Then run "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<odium> okay, I finally ran apt-get update
<odium> sorry for the delay
<BluesKaj> update doesn't do anything unless you run upgrade as well
<odium> Rory: apt-cache search powernowd doesn't yield anything still.
<Rory> !info powernowd
<ubottu> Package powernowd does not exist in saucy
<Rory> THat'll be why then :P
<odium> hmm, but I want to change my regulator
<odium> my governor, I meant.
<odium> what am I looking at here? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/powernowd/saucy
<Rory> odium: some source code
<odium> well i have the sources in /usr/src I guess I better get to it.
<Ponch0> Citizens! I think i finally figured out my Ubuntu issue! That i've had since my adoption of Ubuntu in December of 2012! How do I read up on "txpower", options available with it, and to make the changes permanent?
<genii> Ponch0: man iwconfig for how to apply txpower option of that command. Once you have that figured out, put the command in /etc/rc.local
<Ponch0> Thanks so much genii: that's going in my gedit.
<odium> aw, I can't seem to run make menuconfig because ncurses-devel can't be installed.
<odium> oh, if powernow_k8 is compiled into my kernel, then that isn't the problem.
<jack---> no bugs to report
<jack---> saucy = great prerelease
<k1l> too bad xmir didnt make it
<jack---> xmir?
<jack---> oh, new xorg alternative? cool
<k1l> a x compatibility layer for the new MIR display server
<jack---> i want it, as soon as it's usable :P
<ikonia> you want something you didn't know about ?
<k1l> its new? and shiny? i want it! :)
<ikonia> ^ = fail
<ikonia> (although I know you jest)
<jack---> :P
<brainwash> what is the benefit of adding an extra layer? it's still xorg, just on top of mir
<k1l> brainwash: and you need something that glues xorg into mir. and that is xmir
<brainwash> right, but mir isn't ready yet, so why run xmir instead of plain X?
<Daekdroom> brainwash, Mir is ready. Way more ready than XMir
<Daekdroom> But nothing is ready for Mir.
<Daekdroom> (it doesn't matter, X/Mir isn't getting used by default in 13.10)
<jack---> just downloading linuxmint 15
<jack---> let's see how it compares to saucy
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-05
<kristal> Anyone notice that every FM takes ages to start sometimes? pcmanfv, nemo, thunar, dolphin... doesn't matter which, sometimes it takes 10-40 seconds to start, even if it previously was instant.
<TJ-> Is anyone using udev rules to (try to) rename network interfaces, if so, are those rules doing anything (/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules") ?
<ikonia> TJ-: not done it on 13.10 - but certainly done it before as you describe
<ikonia> is it not working in 13.10 - or not working in general
<TJ-> It's looking that way, bug #1235162
<ubottu> bug 1235162 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Persistent net names via /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235162
<TJ-> I first noticed it yesterday morning whilst configuring a server; I had to fix a couple of other bugs (ifupdown and dhclient) but I've now returned to it.
<TJ-> a udevadm trigger + udevadm monitor is showing that the post-rule-processing events emitted by udev do not honour the rules file (/etc/udev./rules.d/70-persistent.net.rules) whereas they have in previous versions. I wonder if this is due to the post version-174 and systemd integration that we've not fully altered the systemd defaults back to the old behaviour
<TJ-> I'm collecting more information for that bug report now; hopefully I can prove the rules files are being accessed which would indicate they are ignored.
<TJ-> Bug updated
<hp_> when i type "uname -m" it tells i686 .. is the processor 64 bit or that the installed ubuntu os is 64 bit?
<SwedeMike> hp_: none of them. Well, the first part is a "might".
<SwedeMike> i686 is pentium pro or later.
<hp_> so how to make sure my processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<SwedeMike> you have to look in /proc/cpuinfo
<hp_> hp@hp:~$ sudo /proc/cpuinfo
<hp_> sudo: /proc/cpuinfo: command not found
<SwedeMike> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hp_> plz i need site to paste the output text for you
<SwedeMike> www.pastebin.org
<hp_> SwedeMike: http://pastebin.com/TvuVMRjM
<SwedeMike> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<hp_> SwedeMike:thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<TJ-> Afternoon :p
<TJ-> penguin42: You asked last week about the GRUB encryption... pleased to report its fully working BIOS > LUKS-GRUB > LUKS_VG > rootfs with separate pass-phrases and key-files
<penguin42> TJ-: Oh impressive!
<BluesKaj> hi p42
<TJ-> You can do it via the Ubuntu installer (once the bug-fix for GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTDISK in place of GRUB_CRYPTDISK_ENABLE in /etc/default/grub is released) but that buts /boot and the root-fs in the same LUKS volume. I've separate /boot/ from that so compromising that doesn't compromise the more important bits
<TJ-> s/that buts/that puts/
<aanderse> given ubuntu 13.10 is going to be using xmir and lightdm will ubuntu 13.10 support multiseat configurations?
<penguin42> aanderse: My understanding is that xmir is no longer the default config for 13.10
<aanderse> penguin42: ah, i haven't used ubuntu for a number of years and i guess i haven't been following the news as closely as i should have then...
<aanderse> oops :)
<aanderse> ok let me state my question more generally then...
<aanderse> will ubuntu 13.10 support multiseat configurations?
<penguin42> aanderse: I think the decision only happened a few days ago
 * penguin42 has never done multiseat
<BluesKaj> xedgers just uploaded the nvidia 331 driver to the ppa , wish me luck
<oz0ne> aanderse: think it allready do you may have to install some package and tweak some configs.
<aanderse> oz0ne: yeah, i am running a multiseat computer with 2 terminals using kde right now
<aanderse> the kdm configuration isn't too bad
<aanderse> i know i'd have to configure lightdm to work with it...
<aanderse> but if ubuntu is still using x then that makes it easier
<oz0ne> ahh yeah, iforgot about that..
<oz0ne> i have thought of setting up multiseat but have been to lazy and just used virtual machines and passed pointer\usb devices direct to it, yeah req. some more resurces, but it works : p
<aanderse> ok, good to hear
<aanderse> thanks for the help :)
<oz0ne> aanderse: don't get me wrong, my setup works, not the multiseat, that i havn't tested : p
<oz0ne> aanderse: feel free to test if you can get multiseat working easy on saucy, with no virt\emu and feel free to tell me :  )
<aanderse> if i try it will do
<oz0ne> ty
<BluesKaj> nvidia 331 driver successfully installed
<aanderse> oz0ne: big move though... the mrs doesn't like when i mess with her computer ;-)
<aanderse> move from kde to unity won't go unnoticed :p
<BluesKaj> bad move
<oz0ne> hehe, maybe a cup of tea and a chocolate can help the change to go slightly less painfull : p
<BluesKaj> aanderse, why the move to unity
<BluesKaj> ?
<aanderse> BluesKaj: haven't decided on it yet, contemplating it
<aanderse> but
<aanderse> contemplating it because of ubuntu phone
<aanderse> i like where they're going with that
<BluesKaj> ok
<aanderse> the idea of one piece of software for both my phone and my desktop...
<aanderse> very appealing to me
<BluesKaj> a phone is just a phone in my life , i don't need an internet chain attached to me since I'm no longer in the workaday world
<oz0ne> yeah, and the possibility to just dock it, whenever that happens, one pice of hardware and software..
<aanderse> i like kde interface a bit more than unity but unity seems pretty good and i put more value on having my phone and desktop being the same thing
<dixoncx> Hi all.. I was using ubuntu 12.04 + win 7 till date. Now i wants to re-install both os. Which Ubuntu version to select ? Should i install 13.04 or 13.10 ? How much stable is 13,10 beta ?
<k1l_> its quite stable but get alot of updates in this days. so if you need to ask how stable it is i will always advise to stay with the stable releases and upgrade to the new one after its released
<BluesKaj> dixoncx, stability has a lot to do with your hardware , especially graphics
<dixoncx>  BluesKaj: my hardware is laptop; intel hd 3000
<BluesKaj> dixoncx, I haven't heard of any peoblems with intel graphics on 131.0
<BluesKaj> err 13.10 :)
<dixoncx> 13.04 vs 13.10 beta : which will be better choice considering 13.10 will release this month ?
<k1l_> dixoncx: didnt i just answer that question?
<BluesKaj> dixoncx, we can't predict accurately , you'll have to find out for yourself
<k1l_> you wont get a guarranty from anyone in here to install a beta release. either you think you can handle that or you sould stay with the final releases. thats it
<dixoncx> k1l_: sorry, i missed your answer..
<dixoncx> Ok, thanks to all.. will try 13.10
<BluesKaj> dixoncx, if you adventurous and a home user then go for it , if you're in a poruction situation , "on the job" then wait til the final release is at least 1 month old
<BluesKaj> production rather
<dixoncx> yep, got it..
<dixoncx> its my main laptop.. will try 13.10 itself
<k1l_> *sigh*
<torstehu> I have upgraded my xubuntu installation from 13.04 to 13.10 and there is just one thing that I can't seem to fix, I can't reboot/shutdown my laptop from ´update-manager´, Action Buttons or Lightdm? Have anyone got a tip what I should check?
<BluesKaj> torstehu, update manager ?
<DzAirmaX> Hello all :)
<DzAirmaX> I have a question for you guyz concerning the /etc/update-motd.d on the 13.10
<DzAirmaX> did you notice it dosnt update the motd at each login/session ?
<DzAirmaX> or maybe I am seeing that wrong or something... ? :)
<DzAirmaX> For example : I login now and It's written "System information as of Sat Oct  5 09:03:00 CEST 2013" => It's actually 18:07 my time xD
<nvrpunk> my Bluetooth recently stopped detecting upon boot
<nvrpunk> anyone familiar with iwlwifi?
<nvrpunk> and newer combo ac/bluetooth adapters
<dmobley88> I'm wondering if ubuntu 13.10 has a program that will find and delete duplicate files on my hard drive...
<bekks> dmobley88: There are several programs you can install for doing so.
<dmobley88> what would work best for videos that aren't exactly in the same folder, nor have the same file name, but would keep the files in the videos folder, deleting the others
<penguin42> dmobley88: well how would you define what to delete?
<k1l> dmobley88: fslint or fdupes
<dmobley88> removing a file from the hard drive completely, while keeping the origonal files.
<dmobley88> is there a gtk package with either?
<brainwash> torstehu: try asking in #xubuntu-devel
<dmobley88> My computer just ate an entire bag of sugar.
<penguin42> dmobley88: It's running like treacle?
<dmobley88> no, it seems happy...
<bekks> dmobley88: Ignore set. Tired of your trolling.
<TJ-> Anonynimity: De-dupe: use the ZFS file-system with "zfs set dedup=on [pool or filesystem]"
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: your comment to dixoncx about waiting until the final release is 1 month old, before using it in production.... I guess that means I'm absolutely insane. :)
<Anonynimity> what TJ?
<TJ-> Anonynimity: You were asking earlier about how to detect and delete duplicate files.
<Anonynimity> oh, yes,
<Anonynimity> I used some program
<Anonynimity> fdupes
<Anonynimity> now I'm using fslint
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-06
<gallonimus> Hi! I have installed u 13.10b2 and I don't have virtualgl in repo (neded to bumblebee). Why?
<gallonimus> second problem (probably connected to graphic) is blinking mouse cursor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<Mamarok> hi, I have a problem in a dist-upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 beta2: it stalls at configuring grup-pc, what can I do?
<penguin42> Mamarok: you should be using do-release-upgrade to do that type of update - it fixes a bunch of random stuff up sometimes; having said that I don't know of any reason for what you're seeing to happen
<penguin42> Mamarok: Do you see any other debug/errors from the grub update?
<Mamarok> penguin42: I did
<Mamarok> there are no visible errors in that upgrade window, the last line is grup-pc is being installed
<Mamarok> and no previous errors
<Mamarok> it just hangs
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> do you have a separate /boot and has it got plenty of space in it?
<Mamarok> no, but the drive on which I install has 90 GB free
<Mamarok> no separate boot
<Mamarok> so that should not be an isuse
<penguin42> hmm no immediate suggestion I'm afraid, my only thought is maybe it's doing a device probe and waiting for a non-existant device?
<Mamarok> then an error message would be nice to have
<Mamarok> but all devices are connected and working
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> anything in /var/log/dist-upgrade to give a hint?
<Mamarok> there are several log files, which one do I look at?
<penguin42> apt-term.log seems to be most verbose
<Mamarok> whcih si the exact same file I have already in the upgrade frontend, no errors there
<Mamarok> main.log has this: http://pastebin.kde.org/ph4rf48ze
<Mamarok> failed to SystemUnLock()
<penguin42> If it's still stuck I'd probably use ps to find the process that's still running and attack it with strace or something to see what it's doing - or I might try and ctrl-c it and run update-grub and see what happens
<Mamarok> could that be the isuse?
<penguin42> hmm not sure, never looked in that log file before and never seen that message
<penguin42> right, breakfast - back in a little while
<Mamarok> so update-grup finished without problem, at least that seems to have run correctly
<Mamarok> running dpkg --configure -a now
<Mamarok> I have a suspicion: I added a different background to my grub, and maybe it can't find that file anymore, that's why it hangs
 * Mamarok edits her grub settings
<penguin42> Mamarok: Did that fix it?
<Mamarok> I was able to configure everaything else, but no, still stalls at installing grub-pc
<Mamarok> is there an option to get a verbose output of what it is doing under the hood?
<penguin42> not that I know of, this is during the package configuration?
<Mamarok> I guess so, for som strange reason my system outputs the lines in German, despite having everything else in English
<penguin42> erm ok, I'd assumed you were running the whole thing in German
<Mamarok> I am in Germany and have the German language packs installed, but the system is in English, all locale set to us English too
<Mamarok> I also have French language packs installed because I need both spell checkers, but the system should be in English, yet it insists on giving me a German terminal
<penguin42> Mamarok: if you do a dpkg -i on the grub-pc package from the command line does it hang in the same way?
<Mamarok> very annoying
<Mamarok> I first have to kill that process again, still ahngs
<penguin42> then the only thing I can suggest is using ps to find out what process is actually hung, and seeing what you can find out what it's doing
<Mamarok> I now see two zombie processes forr grub-pc.postins
<Mamarok> that might be the problem
<penguin42> yeh but the zombies probably are the symptom
<penguin42> it's something running from postinst - so the question is what's still trying to run?
<Mamarok> every time I try to install it again it opens those two postins processes, which then are zombified
<Mamarok> I will check with dpkg -i
<Mamarok> hm, where are the packages again so I can run dpkg -i? Somewhere in /var ?
<Mamarok> nvm, found it
<Mamarok> that didn't really help, same problem
<penguin42> ok, that's kind of good - it's a simpler way to repeat
<penguin42> Mamarok: Can you paste bin a ps -eafl  in the hung state?
<penguin42> (and don't kill it)
<Mamarok> here you go: http://pastebin.kde.org/ps8duispp
<penguin42> ok, you see that mkdevicemap at line 129- I'd blame that
<penguin42> Mamarok: Can you pastebin   ls -l /proc/2968/fd
<Mamarok> I get this: http://pastebin.kde.org/pvgdcsfuk
<penguin42> Mamarok: OK, and what's sdc on your system?
<Mamarok> I will unplug sdc
<Mamarok> it is an external USB3 HD
<penguin42> were there any log messages about it in dmesg?
<Mamarok> not that I recall
<penguin42> pastebin dmesg?
<penguin42> anyway, does it work with it unplugged?
<Mamarok> trying now
<Mamarok> not really, I have another zombie now :(
<penguin42> ok, lets do the same trick
<Mamarok> what trick?
<penguin42> so does a ps  still show mkdevicemap still stuck?
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> and zombie, can't kill, not even with -9
<penguin42> ok, and what files does it have open this time?
<penguin42> yeh that's because it's in D state which means it's wating on a device
<Mamarok> erm, apparently I unplugged the wrong device, moment
<penguin42> haha
<Mamarok> and that worked :)
<penguin42> good
<penguin42> Mamarok: Now, try pastebining your dmesg ?
<Mamarok> it is an encrypted external HD, that might be the problem
<penguin42> encrypted how - luks or has it got a keypad or something weird?
<Mamarok> just an encrypted partition, I don't even recally how I made that back then
<Mamarok> recall*
<penguin42> hmm that shouldn't be a problem
<penguin42> Mamarok: thing is that mkdevicemap goes around and pings every disk to try and figure out the bios mapping, so it just reads a few blocks
<Mamarok> so I grep dmesg for sdc?
<Mamarok> I should ditch that device anyway, didn't use it in ages
<penguin42> yeh or anything near the end that looks like messy scsi or usb errors
<Mamarok> here you go: http://pastebin.kde.org/phr9vdgz4
<penguin42> yeh I mean that's not happy is it
<Mamarok> not really, I ditch that HD, it is a quite small one anyway
<Mamarok> anyway, thanks a lot for your help, that really was a pain to find
<Mamarok> and I learnd a few things in the process :)
<Mamarok> learned*
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> but just generally make sure all your hardware is happy before trying an upgrade
<Mamarok> that's what I learned :)
<Mamarok> penguin42: thank you very much for your patience :)
<penguin42> no problem
<Mamarok> so rebooting is in order now :)
<BluesKaj> I have some strange stuff happening , FF will play flash audio only on certain websites that contain their own players , but no audio on youtube . Chromium flash audio however, works on all sites
<penguin42> BluesKaj: pulse running ok?
<BluesKaj> yes, all the stored media audio is fine '
<BluesKaj> penguin42,^
<brainwash> BluesKaj: youtube player muted? can you adjust the volume slider?
<penguin42> and/or is it muted in pulse
<penguin42> BluesKaj: try running paman and under the Devices->sinks for your sound output does it show something playing (for me it shows #1 from my audio player)
<BluesKaj> no mutes anywhere
<penguin42> youtube shows as Alsa Playback under the paman devices/sinks section
<BluesKaj> my pci m-audio soundcard is card 0 , and t's working fine on everything except firefox
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh so my question is does the firefox show up in paman?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I run my audio thru spidif to an audio reciever with digital inputs penguin42 no , but neither does chromium , but chromium plays youtube audio just fine ..unless it also has a pulse plugin like chrome-browser does
<BluesKaj> oops sorry I'll seprate those 2 replies
<BluesKaj> no , but neither does chromium , but chromium plays youtube audio just fine ..unless it also has a pulse plugin like chrome-browser does
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But you're saying it's not showing up under devices-sinks?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Even in chrome?
<BluesKaj> there no browser links showing anywhere in paman'
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, but when you go into Devices in paman what does it show under sinks while something is playing?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no change in Devices in paman
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Right, but PLEASE tell us what you actually see in Devices-Sinks
<BluesKaj> however the clients tab shows the Alsa-firefox plugin
<penguin42> BluesKaj: With youtube playing (even muted) I see ALSA plug-in [plugin-container] in clients and then  a #17  ALSA Playback under the sunk in use
<BluesKaj> yup ,same here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So if you double click on the #17  a box opens with another volume slider - and a mute - what does it say?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I have no #17 here , dunno what you mean
<penguin42> let me take a pic
<BluesKaj> i've decided to use chromium for youtube for now because it works ,...FF is obviously missing something with it's flash plugin not working on youtube
<penguin42> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/272923
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You see the #18  ALSA Playback
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you get that when FF is playing youtube?
<penguin42> (the number changes)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok , FF is playing youtube now , paman shows #29 for alsa playback
<BluesKaj> I wish PA didn't exist alsa worked just fine previous to it's introduction
<penguin42> no it didn't - things used to break when one thing was playing that stopped something else playing
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, so double click on that #29
<BluesKaj> vol is at 100%
<penguin42> oh well - not that then!
<penguin42> note how it's got a separate volume there than under the device
<BluesKaj> wife can't get youtube audio on her windows 7 pc either , has adobe flash been hacked there I wonder ?
<penguin42> haha
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: don't know about hacking but I did see a few people on FB complaining that flash was giving them errors and wouldn't let them play games
<BluesKaj> well the odd thing is that CBC , CNN , BBC sites that use embedded  flash players work fine
<BluesKaj> the HQ sites on youtube also use mp4 , which aren't working in the browsers but work fine off the hdd if DL'd witht the youtube downloader app
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You're sure your youtube is still using flash and not html?
<BluesKaj> well ,html5 isn't working either :)
<BluesKaj> tried it
<penguin42> nothing like consistency
<BluesKaj> there's also a problem with krunner fialing to launch files and folders , until one has been opened in the terrminal
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Guest19677> hello, I'm trying to understand what's going on
<Guest19677> I had to use nomodeset to get a visual desktop when booting on USB
<Guest19677> I'm using the VESA driver. How can I get the correct drivers? I don't see jockey-gtk anywhere, is there a different system?
<brainwash> software sources, last tab
<loa> hello
<loa> i ubdated my ubuntu and it is little strange for me that unity-launcher changed
<loa> i just want it to be static at my left side of screen
<Guest19677> brainwash, which is the good nividia driver? 319-updates?
<loa> now i need to press "win" button to it appear
<loa> and all my icons are gone
<loa> maybe there is some kind of tweak or so
<brainwash> Guest19677: I'm not familiar with nvidia's driver policy, sorry
<Guest19677> thanks for telling me where it is at least!
<brainwash> test them 1 by 1, trial & error :)
<Guest19677> I'm reading one article that suggests that Mir works only with open source drivers.
<brainwash> yes, that's right
<Guest19677> so I suppose that gives me an incentive to try nouveau
<Guest19677> how can i tell if I'm seeing Mir or not?
<brainwash> Guest19677: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir
<brainwash> I haven't tested it yet
<Guest19677> i guess i mean xmir. that's the thing on saucy
<loa> how i can place launcher statically on my workspace?
<Guest19677> loa can you post a picture of what's happening
<loa> Guest19677, i have unity-launcher at left side of workspace
<loa> no i can't see it
<loa> and all my icons are gone
<loa> yes i will show you
<Guest19677> brainwash, if I want to restart the display to make the new drivers take effect, what's the command? something like services gdm restart?
<loa> are your ubuntu looks like this? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot.png
<brainwash> Guest19677: or restart gdm
<brainwash> Guest19677: service without s
<Guest19677> loa: you don't have a unity?
<loa> want unity-laucnher how on this screenshot http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Alpha-1-Screenshot-Tour.jpg
<Guest19677> brainwash, ok i'll try
<loa> Guest19677, i don't know
<BluesKaj> penguin42, very strange , but several video sites using flash work fine , except youtube does not ... makes me think something is seriously wrong at youtube
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Works fine for me
<BluesKaj> so it's good to know my setup is ok
<BluesKaj> even tried with vpn , in case there was a block of some sort
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok ,could you post a url that works on your setup please ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DIMiW9yumI
<brainwash> BluesKaj: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/ETfCgHO4MhU
<penguin42> haha
<BluesKaj> 0k thanks , got it ...what pita
<BluesKaj> it's still a hack
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> how can i remove the feature of amazon-suggestions inside the dash?
<szymon_g> is it just unity-lens-music or anything else?
<bazhang> !info unity-lens-shopping
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-shopping does not exist in saucy
<szymon_g> indeed, it doesn't
<szymon_g> i've removed unity-lens-music (which also removed -video) but i still see them (i.e. amazon's suggestions) in the dash
<bazhang> that was the one you formerly removed, just checking if it still held/existed
<bazhang> I just uncheck that option in system settings on 13.04, not tried 13.10 so cannot say, sorry
<szymon_g> oh, so after logging-out the results from amazon will not be showed?
<bazhang> I'll upgrade the next week or so, and then I could definitively say, but if you keep asking, say in a few hours, the regulars can tell you
<penguin42> hmm amazon stuff now appears to be in unity-webapps-common
<bazhang> szymon_g, ^
<penguin42> actually no
<penguin42> that's the thing for ordering/etc - I don't think that's the search
<szymon_g> thanx penguin42
<szymon_g> (removed it anyway)
<guestghost> hyello
<guestghost> I'm having a problem installing this system. When I click the install icon in unity, it doesn't open. Can I try launching the same program in terminal for more output?
<guestghost> is it "ubiquity" ?
<TJ-> guestghost: Yes
<guestghost> its not starting for me
<TJ-> guestghost: Open a terminal and start it from there, you may get some clues from warning messages it prints
<guestghost> TJ-, i tried that just now. it doesn't print anything. looking for a verbose mode
<trism> guestghost: ubiquity --help; I think there is a debug mode with -d
<TJ-> guestghost: OK, do "ls -latr /var/log/" and look for the install, upgrade, or ubiquity directory (I forget what it is called!) see if you can find log-files it has written
<guestghost> ok I found them
<TJ-> guestghost: Yay :) ... hopefully they'll give you a clue
<guestghost> yeah, trying it out
<guestghost> is gksu deprecated in saucy?
<guestghost> Hmm, running gksu ubiquity didn't require a password, but it worked right away. Unlike clicking the icon in unity panel
<trism> you don't need to run it with gksu
<guestghost> trism, it wouldn't start otherwise, and the log gave me permission denied
<guestghost> now "lzma" is running at 100 percent
<guestghost> (ubiquity:20752): Pango-WARNING **: error opening config file '/root/.config/pango/pangorc': Permission denied
<dmobley88> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<bibi_> how can i install nvidia driver in xubuntu 13.10? please
<k1l> bibi_: install nvidia-current
<k1l> bibi_: and be aware, that 13.10 ist still not released.
<bibi_> i install beta
<k1l> yes, beta doesnt mean final
<bibi_> and how i install nvidia curent
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<genii> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source dkms linux-headers-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bibi_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<bibi_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bibi_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<genii> bibi_: That ppa probably doesn't have Saucy packages yet since it's not in release.
<genii> Hm.
<Anonynimity> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<genii> Anonynimity: That's a question for #ubuntu-touch
<genii> Also, posting the same question in multiple channels really annoys the helpers.
<Anonynimity> well, figured maybe there's someone in those channels (or other people) that may know the answer whom may not be in the other channel
<genii> Anonynimity: Best bet is to ask in the most appropriate channel first, wait a while, if no answer there go the next most appropriate channel and say you already asked in #otherchannel first but does anyone here know... etc
<Anonynimity> which I have done.
<k1l> no, not really
<Anonynimity> yes, really
<k1l> just stick to the guidelines like every other user. thank you
<k1l> !guidelines > Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity, please see my private message
<Anonynimity> I was cooking
<Anonynimity> and under the guidelines, crossposting is not a crime
<bazhang> !crosspost | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<IdleOne> If your going to be strict about the interpretation of the guidelines then I must point out that neither #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 are appropriate channels to ask about ubuntu touch.
<IdleOne> you're*
<pvh_sa> hey, since I rebooted earlier I've got 2 nm-applet indicators (one showing the traditional list, the other just a list of WiFi points). anyone else see this?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> I'm good thanks :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<BluesKaj> HIya folks
<elhoir> hello, do u guys know which is the correct channel for a OpenGL version problem? using radeon open source driver
<lordievader> elhoir: Are you using Utopic?
<elhoir> yes lordievader
<lordievader> elhoir: Then here ;)
<elhoir> ok^^
<elhoir> my problem is that, while glxinfo reports 3.3, secondlife reports 1.4
<elhoir> better said, firestorm
<elhoir> and i dont know where the issue is
<elhoir> i have just installed fglrx in my laptop (APU AMD A6-5200 with radeon HD 8400)
<elhoir> Xorg uses ~50% according to top!
<elhoir> wtf!
<elhoir> (yes, i know, as it is an APU, GPU uses CPU, but still)
<lordievader> elhoir: The 14.6 release notes state it doesn't support the Utopic kernel. That might be at play.
<elhoir> 14.6 ? im using 14.201 (thats what fglrx reports)
<elhoir> the one in Utopic repo
<lordievader> elhoir: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<lordievader> !info fglrx-updates
<elhoir> lets see
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 21578 kB, installed size 90607 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> Hmm, this is confusing...
<elhoir> 14.6  == 14.210?
<elhoir> sorry
<elhoir> 14.6 == 14.201 ??
<lordievader> I don't know, that's what I find confusing...
<elhoir> well i should say, that im using same package in my desktop
<elhoir> which has a radeon HD 6570
<elhoir> and sometimes GUI gets locked
<lordievader> elhoir: What kernel does your desktop run?
<elhoir> when i connect remotely via SSH, top shows Xorg at 100% CPU
<elhoir> 3.16.0-18
<elhoir> latest
<elhoir> same as here (laptop)
<elhoir> well actually i update kernel several times, so i cant remember exactly :P
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.18.19 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-desktop:~$ uname -a
<elhoir> Linux elhoir-desktop 3.16.0-17-lowlatency #23-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 19 17:29:10 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-desktop:~$
<elhoir> this  is my desktop, right now
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-Aspire-E1-522:~$ uname -r
<elhoir> 3.16.0-18-lowlatency
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-Aspire-E1-522:~$
<elhoir> and this is my laptop, right now
<lordievader> !paste | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elhoir> lordievader, i would do it if there were too many lines, man.....
<elhoir> lordievader, any idea?
<lordievader> elhoir: Besides using the radeon driver... nope, sorry.
<elhoir> i was using it, but 3d performance is soo poor
<elhoir> for games, mostly
<creichen> Hi!  I'm trying to re-install grub, but I can't seem to get the on-screen keyboard (onboard or anything like it) to start, which makes that rather difficult.  Is there any clever trick to start OnBoard?  (This is on a snapshot from last week.)
<elhoir> creichen, huh? on-screen keyboard? are you installing Ubuntu in a tablet or phone?
<vitimiti> Hi
<BluesKaj> suffering from high lagtime here on several of the NA servers, are others experiencing this?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What service?
<BluesKaj> 4 of them, morgan, dickson, holmes, asimov...haven't tried the kornbluth or other euro servers yet
<lordievader> From the names I take it you are talking about IRC servers.
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> gonn acheck kornbluth
<lordievader> I don't experience lag on rajaniemi.
<lordievader> I don't experience lag on rajaniemi.
<rww> I just use chat.freenode.net :\
<rww> since freenode says that putting specific servers in your config is bad
<rww> (also, this sounds like a #freenode issue...)
<lordievader> rww: Same here, but currently on that ^ server.
<rww> i am too, it's one of the handful of ipv6 servers in rotation
 * lordievader is on an IPv4 only connection.
<creichen> elhoir:  Yes, it's a Surface Pro 3.  (In fact, I already installed it and it worked just fine, modulo some tweaking, such as replacing compiz by some other wm whose name I forgot).
<creichen> I could re-install, but I'd prefer to not lose all my data.
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-30
<shay_shay> hello
<shay_shay> i need to build a 3.17-rc7 kernel with one option disabled
<shay_shay> all the instructions i have found were for the ubuntu git repos, none of them are 3.17
<shay_shay> how do i merge all the changes which make an ubuntu kernel a ubuntu kernel to the linux torvolds git repo (which is presumably what i need to do) ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning all
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you this fine morning?
<elfy> hi lordievader - all good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good, having breakfast, nice music playing. What do you want more?
<elfy> that sounds just right :)
<lordievader> My thoughts exactly ;)
<bipul> bug 1374754
<ubottu> bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374754
<bipul> Does anyone has any experiance of such issue? kindly let me know
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<DJones> How stable is 14.10 Ubuntu at the moment? Having issues with a 14.04 install & may need to reinstall, tempted to try 14.10, normally around now that would normally upgrade anyway
<genii> I'm finding it fairly stable here, but I use Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> DJones kubuntu 14.10 here as well , very stable atm
<elfy> xubuntu is stable too
<genii> Yup, i have xubu and lubu 14.10 on my netbook peacefully co existing and running without issues.
<shay_shay> Windows likes to eat Linux partitions
<shay_shay> You don't have to worry about the opposite
<shay_shay> This is why I use virtual machine
<BluesKaj> usually windows doesn't recognize ext partitions
<shay_shay> There's a setting in windows which will make those partitions invisable to explorer..
<shay_shay> That's very important
<shay_shay> Because explorer is always encouraging the user to format those unrecognised file systems
<shay_shay> Jeez M$, It doesn't have to support the file system but it should recognize them enough to not tell the user its formatted
<shay_shay> That is some shady tactic I bey
<shay_shay> Bet*
<shay_shay> One more reason to boycott them
<rww> don't assume malice when stupidity explains it just fine
<rww> and while I'm at it,
<rww> !m$
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<BluesKaj> MS assumes this because 90% of systems are MS
 * genii makes more coffee and cookies
<lordievader> Actually Windows does warn you that there might be data on there even tough he cannot read it.
<rww> I know its disk management tool does (the one that does online NTFS resizing).
<BluesKaj> I use ext2fsd to access linux data and folders on windows so there are methods to access linux from windows
<shay_shay> Rww that's a standard abbreviation ... I only use it because its a defacto standard. The purpose of using it is not an attack it was only so people would know I was talking about microsoft
<rww> lol no it isn't
<shay_shay> I've seen it spelled that way than any other way
<DJones> Nah, thats just troll speak
<shay_shay> You're just twisting my words,  didn't include any kind of attack in that two character acronym
<rww> maybe you should hang out in places that don't encourage assuming "shady tactics" and jumping to boycotts
<shay_shay> OK I agree
<BluesKaj> yeah, i don't "hate" windows , just prefer kubuntu, that's all
<lordievader> I actually use Windows, gasp
 * lordievader runs and hides
<vitimiti> hi
<shay_shay> I use it for Solidworks, but I have a KVM with VGA pass through
<BluesKaj> lordievader, so do I :)
<BluesKaj> wife uses W7 so i keep  w7 partition to "keep up"
<shay_shay> My wife uses osx :O but she only uses VLC, transmission, and safari so she could really use anything .. I want to put kububtu on the Mac mini
<shay_shay> Kubuntu
<vitimiti> My gf would want an OSX for photoshop >:I
<shay_shay> My best friend is a professional at photography and graphic design, he approves of gimp instead of PS, but says he's not happy with the RAW processing suites on linux
<shay_shay> I can't comment because I can't use that stuff to save my life
<vitimiti> I have recommended her Gimp, but she would "have to learn everything again and it's a pain in the ass"
<BluesKaj> gwenview and imagemagick are enough formy needs
<shay_shay> vitimiti: that's nonsense. Once an artist learns the tools its like riding a bicycle. Getting on a different bicycle only takes 'going easy' for a few hours until you learn its quirks
<vitimiti> shay_shay, tell that to her, lol
<shay_shay> vitimiti: I understand. My wife will freak out ifni change her torrent client
<vitimiti> haha
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * BluesKaj waits for a ubuntu+1 related question... doesn't seem to be many atm
<rww> There aren't, because utopic is pretty boring. #ubuntu-offtopic is still the best place for off-topic chat ;)
<BluesKaj> why are you there ? :)
<shay_shay>  I have a delema related to Utopic. I need to use a 3.17 kernel because earlier kernels don't have support for some of my hardware in them, unfortunately the kernels on the mainline PPA have this option CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD built in (not modular ) and I need to remove it. I want to use a kernel which is not completely generic so for all intents and purposes it will behave like a Ubuntu kernel from mainline
<shay_shay> ppa. Not really sure where to start on this. And for the record I have made changes to kernels before but haven't done a lot of back porting or rebasing efforts
<shay_shay> But I'm a git noob
<shay_shay> Most of my experience comes from gentoo which is a much more spoon fed experience
<lordievader> shay_shay: If you know Gentoo this should pose no problem ;)
<shay_shay> Well no, gentoo has a ebuild for latest git sources and they get merged with gentoo sources with a script which someone else wrote
<shay_shay> So on gentoo all I would need to do is find a starting config and edit that one option
<shay_shay> Sorry rww I don't know how we got off topic
<shay_shay> That wasn't my intent lol /me looks at lordievader
<lordievader> shay_shay: Genkernel user?
<shay_shay> No
<shay_shay> Never used it
<lordievader> shay_shay: So you compiled/configured it yourself. No problem then :P
<shay_shay> Anyways, lordievader I flashed coreboot on my chromebook it fixed the problem I was having with syslinux
<shay_shay> Now it boots anything :D
<lordievader> shay_shay: Good to hear :)
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Utopic Unicorn / 14.10 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Novice201y> Hello. Where is "update button" in Utopic "about computer"?
<nrbrtx> Dear all! Today I have installed Ubuntu Utopic from beta2 CD and discovered that many bugs are still not fixed. These bugs are: 1245137, 1242572, 1263228, 1244090, 1270574, 1270579, 1280759.
<bipul> nrbrtx: are you able to install ubuntu 14.10?
<bipul> bug 1245137
<ubottu> bug 1245137 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "hotkeys for keyboard layout switching do not work in unity-greeter in Saucy, Trusty and Utopic" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245137
<nrbrtx> <bipul>, yes, I'm writing from 14.10.
<bipul> nrbrtx: I am unable to install Ubuntu 14.10 inside my virtualbox
<bipul> bug 1374754
<ubottu> bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374754
<nrbrtx> <bipul>, I installed on physical hardware (VAIO F13Z1R on external eSATA HDD).
<bipul> humm...
<bipul> nrbrtx: Try to install virtualbox on your Ubuntu 14.10 and  see are you able to install ubuntu 14.10 inside virtualbox or not.
<nrbrtx> bipul, what virtualbox version do you use, from which repo?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> I've heard Virtualbox is broken. Try kvm ;)
<bipul> nrbrtx:  Virtualbox 4.3.10
<nrbrtx> bipul, on which system you try to install virtualbox?
<bipul> Kubuntu14.04
<nrbrtx> bipul, I have 14.04 too.
<bipul> Does it works fine from your side? I mean are you able to install ubuntu 14.10 on virtualbox?
<nrbrtx> bipul, I have just installed vbox 4.3.16 on Ubuntu 14.10, now creating VDI.
<nrbrtx> bipul, vbox from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bipul> oh ok ,
<nrbrtx> bipul: on which CPU you try to install vbox? Is VMx/VT-x enabled in BIOS (lscpu | grep Virtualization)?
<bipul> Yes, everythings is beiing enabled.
<bipul> lscpu | grep Virtualization
<bipul> Virtualization:        AMD-V
<nrbrtx> bipul: I started Ubuntu 14.10 beta2 livecd in vbox, enable 2D and 3D acceleration with 128 Mb video RAM.
<bipul> nrbrtx: is it working?
<bipul> Yes i can boot with live cd the problem is i am not able to install it.
<nrbrtx> bipul, yes I'm seeing "Preparing to install Ubuntu" graphical CD.
<nrbrtx> bipul: now I'm pressing "Install now"
<nrbrtx> bipul: seeing "Copying files"
<bipul> ok let see
<nrbrtx> bipul: now it downloads software (still in installer).
<bipul> ok
<nrbrtx> bipul: now it suggests to reboot
<bipul> let see
<bipul> Is it working ??
<nrbrtx> bipul: purple background and some vhdd actitivity
<bipul> humm
<nrbrtx> bipul: I rebooted it and pressed Escape in GRUB
<bipul> why?
<nrbrtx> bipul: it took too long
<bipul> yes
<nrbrtx> bipul: now rebooted in rescue mode
<bipul> oh ok
<nrbrtx> bipul: pressed resume in it, got normal greeter
<nrbrtx> bipul: unity loaded
<bipul> SO it's workign?
<bipul> working!!
<nrbrtx> bipul: working only from rescue mode
<bipul> ok
<nrbrtx> bipul: rebooted it with "verbose noplymouth"
<nrbrtx> bipul: could you please try to boot your vbox with Ubuntu 14.10 and press Esc in GRUB?
<nrbrtx> bipul: if I press Escape in GRUB and select first row, it boots normally.
<bipul> ok let me reinstall it
<nrbrtx> bipul: ok
<nrbrtx> bipul: what is interesting - it seems that it boots normally, but does not show Unity greeter by default.
<bipul> yes.
<nrbrtx> bipul: I logged to in from console and now installing latest updates - 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'.
<nrbrtx> bipul: after installing of all updates still no GUI login.
<nrbrtx> bipul: after manually restart of lightdm (sudo service lightdm restart) it boots to GUI at login.
<bipul> humm
<nrbrtx> bipul: I reporting bug about our issue.
<bipul> show me
<nrbrtx> bug 1376232
<ubottu> bug 1376232 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Fresh installed Ubuntu Utopic does not boot to GUI when installed in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376232
<nrbrtx> bipul: any news?
<nrbrtx> bug 1376232
<ubottu> bug 1376232 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Fresh installed Ubuntu Utopic does not boot to GUI when installed in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376232
<bipul> The same problem i have mentioned in my bug
<nrbrtx> bipul: where is your bug, so I created a duplicate?
<bipul> nrbrtx: Not exactly, But i never loged in grub menue
<bipul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1374754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bipul> 1374754
<nrbrtx> bipul: it is great, that your bug is different
<nrbrtx> bipul: I booted to Ubuntu 14.04.1 and will try to repeat installation on it.
<bipul> what great, i was trying to install ubuntu in a normal way, and i was unable to install it
<elfy> but are they dupes - there have been a couple of related bugs
<elfy> bug 1375805
<ubottu> bug 1375805 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375805
<elfy> and bug 1371651
<ubottu> bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<elfy> if you don;t get any plymouth crashes then it's likely to be the first of the 2
<nrbrtx> dear elfy, where you was before? :)
<elfy> working ;)
<nrbrtx> elfy: nice
<elfy> you can confirm if it's the first bug - there is a .conf file in post 6 - create that and then reboot
<elfy> if it is the same bug - please mark your one as a dupe of 1375805 :)
<nrbrtx> elfy: you can use my description as well.
<elfy> wut?
<nrbrtx> elfy: so I agree that mine should be set as duplicate of yours, but you can update the description using mine :)
<elfy> I'm not here really - get a short lunch break then I'm off again
<nrbrtx> elfy: ok
<nrbrtx> elfy: you was too fast in launchpad. I have added file from comment 6 one minute ago - it boots to lightdm with it. So my bug is a really duplicate of yours, thank you!
<lordievader> nrbrtx: Then please mark it as such.
<lordievader> So people who find your bug will get redirected.
<nrbrtx> lordievader: elfy already did it.
<nrbrtx> bug 1376232
<ubottu> bug 1375805 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1376232 Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375805
<lordievader> Check
<nrbrtx> bipul: any news? have you get to Unity in your virtual Ubuntu?
<bipul> Yes after selecting ubuntu.vdi and then i booted it. followed by your instruction.
<nrbrtx> bipul: so we can talk about bugs from first message.
<bipul> yes
<nrbrtx> bipul: could you please paste here my original message (i do not know, how to get my messages history).
<bipul> sure.
<bipul> nrbrtx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8472626/
<nrbrtx> bipul: how you did it? with which IRC commands&
<bipul> no command just cut copy and paste :D
<nrbrtx> bipul: ok, I mean my first message with bugs in Utopic. No problem - I'll write new.
<lordievader> 01-12:18 < nrbrtx> Dear all! Today I have installed Ubuntu Utopic from beta2 CD and discovered that many bugs are still not fixed. These  bugs are: 1245137, 1242572, 1263228, 1244090, 1270574, 1270579, 1280759.
<lordievader> nrbrtx: That one ^?
<nrbrtx> <lordievader>, you saved my time. Thank you!
<nrbrtx> so let's see the bugs.
<nrbrtx> bug 1245137
<ubottu> bug 1245137 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "hotkeys for keyboard layout switching do not work in unity-greeter in Saucy, Trusty and Utopic" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245137
<nrbrtx> bug 1242572
<ubottu> bug 1242572 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu Trusty) "xkeyboard-config, console-setup, and ubiquity should use Super+Space for switching keyboard layouts" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242572
<nrbrtx> bug 1244090
<ubottu> bug 1244090 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Pressing any global keyboard shortcut causes temporary loss of focus" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244090
<nrbrtx> bug 1270574
<ubottu> bug 1270574 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout settings must be consistent between gnome-control-center keyboard, indicator-keyboard and gnome-tweak-tool and /etc/default/keyboard" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270574
<nrbrtx> bug 1280759
<ubottu> bug 1280759 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity shortcuts (Super+A/F/M/C/V) do not work on non-latin layout in Trusty - shortcuts are defined via keyboard layout, not the keys" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280759
<nrbrtx> These bugs (1245137, 1242572, 1244090, 1270574, 1280759) are very annoying.
<nrbrtx> The less annoying bugs are: bug 1263228 and bug 1280759.
<ubottu> bug 1263228 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "icons in indicators are small (difficult to view on FullHD display and smaller than was on 12.04)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263228
<ubottu> bug 1280759 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity shortcuts (Super+A/F/M/C/V) do not work on non-latin layout in Trusty - shortcuts are defined via keyboard layout, not the keys" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280759
<nrbrtx> (i mean bug 1270579 )
<ubottu> bug 1270579 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu should have an init script for saving/restoring backlight level on laptops" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270579
<nrbrtx> It would be great if these bug will be fixed or confirmed by channel users (or better - ubuntu developers).
<whitesn> is it ok to ask for troubleshooting for ubuntu 14.10 here?
<lordievader> whitesn: Now until it is released ;)
<whitesn> lordievader: you mean until it's stable?
<lordievader> No, until it is released.
<whitesn> lordievader: um, these aren't counted as releases? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> Release is supposed to be October the 23rd.
<whitesn> lordievader: oh alright thanks then :)
<BluesKaj> whitesn, you can still ask your question
<whitesn> BluesKaj: i don't know how to explain it in a proper way since i'm not fond of linux, but the problem is when i tried to install default ubuntu / gnome 14.10 both of them went to black screen when booting (after install, restart)
<whitesn> BluesKaj: now i am trying the guest mode / live session user and it's working for GNOME (haven't tried the default package yet) on VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> whitesn, do you intend to use ubuntu on VB rather than a regular install to a linux partition?
<whitesn> BluesKaj: i intend to install under VB/VM for now :)
<BluesKaj> ok, whitesn, I'm not real familiar with using a windows host with a linux guest installation...what about you lordievader ?
<whitesn> BluesKaj: hmm, i guess i'll try the 'temporary' version for now.
<lordievader> There are quite a few bugs in regard to VBox + Utopic.
<lordievader> bug 1375805
<ubottu> bug 1375805 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375805
<lordievader> bug 1371651
<ubottu> bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<BluesKaj> whitesn, perhaps 14.04 rather than 14.10 would be a better choice, seeing the bugs that lordievader has pointed out could create more problems than it's worth for you
<whitesn> well, I already tried the 14.04 before so I'm actually just curious about 14.10
<BluesKaj> well, good luck whitesn
<whitesn> BluesKaj: noob question: how to switch between workspaces in 14.10? I tried ctrl + alt + arrow keys and it's not working
<lordievader> whitesn: What DE?
<whitesn> lordievader: GNOME <- is this what it called by DE? I'm not really fond of linux..
<lordievader> whitesn: Yes. I don't think BluesKaj or I know the shortcut in GNOME, we are KDE guys ;)
<BluesKaj> fond or familiar ?
<whitesn> not familiar*
<BluesKaj> haven't used gnome in 8 yrs
<BluesKaj> not fond means you don't really like something
<lordievader> I've tried GNOME3 once, it was horrible. It was trying to be smart. If there's something I hate.... it's things trying to be smart.
<whitesn> found it nevermind... hmm i don't even know which are good and what are the differences
<whitesn> i just google a bit, and saw gnome has interesting interface and tried it ;)
<whitesn> KDE = ubuntu default?
<lordievader> whitesn: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE. Ubuntu uses Unity.
<BluesKaj> KDE is Kubuntu default desktop environment
<elfy> hi lordievader BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hi elfy , how goes it ?
<elfy> good thanks - all done for the day :)
<lordievader> elfy: Yayy, congratulations ;)
<elfy> really hoping that I see no more vbox bugs this cycle too - it's getting a bit late for more :p
<whitesn> which Kubuntu for 14.10 would you recommend to download?
<lordievader> whitesn: Err, at this point I don't think a development release is a good option for you. Running a development release means you know what you are doing and you have basic troubleshooting skills.
<whitesn> lordievader: so it's better to start from older version?
<lordievader> whitesn: 14.04, the current release.
<whitesn> i have no idea which distro and which version to start with, i'm not using it for depth development purposes though
<whitesn> lordievader: and Kubuntu distro?
<BluesKaj> whitesn, 14.10 is still not an official release, kubuntu 14.04 is a good choice
<whitesn> alright thanks for the helps, i'll try it out
<BluesKaj> whitesn, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<whitesn> BluesKaj: got it!
<BluesKaj> whitesn, have fun :)
<creichen> I seem to have an installation of a recent (Unicorn) `Ubuntu Studio' installation now (trying to re-install an MBR on an existing system).  However, I can't run `onboard' from my existing partition, and I don't see any on-screen keyboards for this `Ubuntu Studio' thing either.  Any suggestions for enabling keyboard input?
<creichen> (Might be because onboard is (apparently?) a python program?  Not sure.)
<BluesKaj> rest the router firmware, had to reset the IPs in ssh and ssh keys in known_hosts
<BluesKaj> reset
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta take a walk to the mailbox
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> hi vitimiti
<lordievader> o/
<vitimiti> \o
<lordievader> How are you this evening?
<vitimiti> For off-topic #ubuntu-offtopic has to be used
<lordievader> ... I know it is somewhat offtopic, but some social interaction should be tolerated imo. Improves bonding between testers.
<vitimiti> Well, I'm kinda nervous, waiting for an important call from university
<lordievader> vitimiti: Good luck ;)
<vitimiti> thxc
<vitimiti> -c*
<AMDPentium> !ops | help channel emergency
<ubottu> help channel emergency: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lordievader> That seems rather pointless... Calling the ops when your banned...
<k1l_> he seeks attention. seems to have a poor life
<lordievader> Suppose he does...
<jtaylor> hm is the person who had the docker problem recently still here?
<jtaylor> now I have it too :(
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-02
<Fritigern> !jahshaka
<Fritigern> Ah, no Ubotu here. Should have checked first
<Fritigern> No wait, there he/she/it is
<Fritigern> I must have done it wrong then.
<Fritigern> Oh, it pm'ed me. LOL
<akiva__> http://ibin.co/1cJILIm4X6ia dpkg is broken after running that script as sudo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Morning elfy ;)
<elfy> morning lordievader :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> vitimiti: How did your important call go?
<vitimiti> Perfect
<lordievader> vitimiti: Congratulations ;)
<vitimiti> thx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mac_nibblet> Has anyone successfully installed ubuntu 1410 on a intel nuc ?
<BluesKaj> mac_nibblet, I don't see why you can't,  intel hardware is very linux friendly. I have 14.10 installed on this lenovo intel equipped laptop
<mac_nibblet> BluesKaj: i have a problem that anytime i install a recent version of ubuntu, it installs fine
<mac_nibblet> but then on the reboot it does not recognize the boot drive
<BluesKaj> what do you see when you boot ?
<mac_nibblet> it cannot find a drive to boot up from
<BluesKaj> what kind of drive ?
<mac_nibblet> mSata
<mac_nibblet> ssd
<BluesKaj> mac_nibblet, make sure you have the correct drive as first in the boot sequence in the BIOS
<mac_nibblet> but also had the problem on my old laptop
<mac_nibblet> BluesKaj: jupp already checked that
<lordievader> mac_nibblet: Does it give a kernel panic?
<mac_nibblet> lordievader: if it does not find a bootable drive how do you expect the kernel to run :D?
<BluesKaj> so grub isn't showing up ?
<lordievader> mac_nibblet: Ah I thought you where at a next stage.
<lordievader> mac_nibblet: Uefi?
<mac_nibblet> laptop is legacy boot
<mac_nibblet> and nuc is UEFI
<BluesKaj> ma do you have legacy boot option?
<BluesKaj> mac_nibblet,^
<mac_nibblet> i do
<BluesKaj> use that
<mac_nibblet> eh
<BluesKaj> uefi is mostly for windows gpt , no windows gpt , no need for uefi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No, it is the successor for the BIOS.
<mac_nibblet> i was just about to say that
<BluesKaj> then disable secure boot
<lordievader> Supposedly it is a lot faster than the BIOS.
<lordievader> And more flexible. More modern at any rate.
<BluesKaj> modedrn eh, modern problems too.
<BluesKaj> what good is modern if it mucks up your boot
<lordievader> mac_nibblet: If you use UEFI do you have a bios partition?
<mac_nibblet> no
<mac_nibblet> should i ?
<lordievader> Not sure, don't really have experience with UEFI.
<mac_nibblet> it's weird because i just created the partition table myself
<mac_nibblet> and everything works
<mac_nibblet> but the automatic partition table didn't
<BluesKaj> did you use auto partitioning during the install?
<BluesKaj> if you prepartitioned the drive before the install, then use manual partitioning during the install and just set the mount points
<bipul> Hello.
<BluesKaj> hi bipul
<bipul> I have just downloaded 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/. And i have installed on my Virtualbox which is up to date. My problem is after installation I am unable to loged in.
<bipul> Hello BluesKaj
<lordievader> bipul: You dont get lightdm?
<bipul> lightdm?
<BluesKaj> login page
<lordievader> You might be suffering from bug 1375805
<ubottu> bug 1375805 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375805
<bipul> lordievader: Yes i got the login page. But when i signed in my credential(ID/PASSOWRD) information
<bipul> I am unable to get unity
<bipul> I mean i am not able to loged in.
<bipul> Yes even i have try rrescue mode
<lordievader> bipul: Anything in your xsession-errors log?
<bipul> lordievader: no error
<bipul> lordievader: This bug has issue with booting. but here i am able to boot.
<bipul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1375805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1375805 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [High,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade, then startx
<elfy> 1375805 is fixed
<bipul> BluesKaj: How can i update when i am not able to loged in.
<bipul> Neither this key ALT  CTRL F2 is working .
<elfy> bipul: exactly what happens - you start the vm and you end up at a black screen? what happens if you got to tty1?
<elfy> is it there?
<lordievader> bipul: From lightdm you jump to a tty.
<bipul> no i am not able to get even tty1
<elfy> and if you are using vbox you have to do <host>+1
<elfy> host by default in vbox is the Right Ctrl
<elfy> if you get there - login - then dpkg -l systemd - you should have 208-8ubuntu7, if you don't then apt-get update and upgrade
<elfy> then reboot
<BluesKaj> bipul,, ctl+alt+f1-f6, login , then update and upgrade , then startx
<BluesKaj> oh forgot vb..NM
<bipul> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2vkg9lj&s=8#.VC1PItbSoWM see
<BluesKaj> oops was distracted by the Bell guy  in my backyard...he's not supposed to show up 'til monday
<elfy> bipul: right
<elfy> bipul: and this with the image released on the 2nd October?
<BluesKaj> bi , guest addition installed?
<bipul> yes
<bipul> elfy: Yes http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<elfy> what is dekstop-next?
<BluesKaj> ppa
<elfy> so not normal anything at all then?
<bipul> nothing next, it stuck like that way
<elfy> we're talking about the image bipul - desktop-next is not normal ubuntu
<bipul> ohh
<bipul> :p
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bipul> elfy: I think it's bug.
<BluesKaj> bipul, use the image that elfy posted , the next image is experimental, not stable on a lot of systems
<bipul> yes i have downloaded from that link
<BluesKaj> good
<bipul> BluesKaj: But still there is a issue with utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> bipul, same issue?
<bipul> BluesKaj: I have given you a link of a screenshot, where it is clearly shown that, it's unity is not able to get load.
<BluesKaj> bipul, ok, this could be a question for #virtualbox
<bipul> BluesKaj: huh?
<BluesKaj> or #vbox
<elfy> bipul: please check a couple of things
<bipul> BluesKaj: but what should i ask there? the problem is with the .iso file.
<elfy> do RightCtrl+1 then login
<elfy> then dpkg -l systemd - what version does it show
<elfy> also run sudo service lightdm status - what does that show
<elfy> but at the end of the day I'm a bit meh about ubuntu issues
<elfy> best place to ask first would be #ubuntu-quality
<bipul> elfy: I think i am able to loged in. but this shortcut keys are not working. I am not able to get terminal or even tty with ALT+CTRL+F2
<elfy> sigh
<lordievader> elfy: Wasn't ubuntu-desktop-next the Unity Mir thing, or something like that?
<elfy> bipul: please do RIGHTCTRL+1 as you were asked
<elfy> lordievader: yea guess so - I'm even more meh about that lol
<lordievader> elfy: Exactly ;)
<bipul> Yes i have pressed the Right CTRL
<elfy> +1
<bipul> yes
<bipul> working
<elfy> right - so do the other things I've asked please and tell us the version of systemd and the status of lightdm
<bipul> ok sure.
<bipul> Well, after getting into tty mode, i have updated it and upgraded it. After that i have used startx to start with GUI mode, then i have been asked to install xinit Package.I have installed that package after again when i try with startx i was getting Blank screen
<lordievader> bipul: Seems like you are missing packages...
<elfy> and not all that good at giving people information they've asked for
<bipul> Yes when i get back to tty, it shows me xauth: file /home/bipul/.Xauthority does not exist
<lordievader> bipul: Read the backlog and answer elfy's questions please
<bipul> ok
<bipul> elfy:  dpkg -l systemd this is the command?
<elfy> yes - so is the other one
<elfy> there are 2 commands
<bipul> 208-8ubuntu7
<bipul> there to many -cron ,-dbg,-gui,-shiv,-sysv,-ui
<elfy> ?
<elfy> sudo service lightdm status is the other one - but it's all a bit late now - you've done other things and have logged in
<bipul> well when i executed this command dpkg -l systemd , I got 208-8ubuntu7 in version.
<elfy> yea ok - that's the current version
<elfy> and should be if you downloaded and installed the latest ubuntu desktop image
<elfy> if you've still got an issue I'd go and ask in #ubuntu-quality if someone else is seeing the same issue as you
<bipul> yes just now 2 hours before i have downloaded that .iso file
<elfy> the wrong one - that was desktop-next - that's not ubuntu
<elfy> if you've got problems with ubuntu-next ask in #ubuntu-quality what would be the best place to go to ask about it
<bipul> elfy: oh ok, i will
<bipul> status
<elfy> for anyone following and not knowing - which I didn't - ubuntu-next fails in vm currently :)
<lordievader> elfy: You tested it?
<elfy> no - it's in a wiki :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<lordievader> bipul: ^
<elfy> I only just about bother trying the ubuntu images
<lordievader> Ah, fun.
<elfy> lordievader: bipul knows - he went to -quality found out there :)
<bipul> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> elfy: Thanks for the heads up tough :)
<elfy> I only just about bother trying the ubuntu images when there might be an issue that's *buntu wide so I don't have to worry the small xubuntu team
<elfy> is what I meant to say :)
 * bipul is new to testing.
<elfy> bipul: we all were once :)
<bipul> :) yeah , I wanted to learn this art of testing.
<lordievader> bipul: Checkout kvm, its faster and nicer than vb ;)
<elfy> and picked something odd to start with :D
<bipul> oh ok
 * elfy started looking at kvm once
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> elfy, how did bipul's install go?
<elfy> BluesKaj: was trying to install desktop-next in a vm - that doesn't work apparently
<BluesKaj> elfy, yes it's very experimental and unstable
<elfy> indeed - I wasn't aware that it's that bad in vm though :)
<BluesKaj> thought he was trying to install the regular image..still think VB was mucking it up
<elfy> no he was definitely trying -next
<elfy> and today's image works in vb here
<BluesKaj> thought he had switched
<elfy> nope
<ObrienDave> ooo, dailies working in VB finally?
<elfy> well xubuntu is - not tried others
<BluesKaj> perhaps his VB settings weren't correct ...graphics
<elfy> BluesKaj: it's a known issue with vb
<ObrienDave> ok, will try studio and xubuntu in a bit
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<elfy> Better to test on real hardware since Mir doesn't support VMs yet (though it's said to be working in vmware with 3d enabled)
<BluesKaj> not a VM fan, don't think I ever will be
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'd not use them for anything destined to be installed for longer than a day
<dupondje> new bug since recently ?
<dupondje> got a cursor being stuck in the middle of my screen
<dupondje> just the image of a cursor. Can move my cursor, but a duplicate is stuck in the middle :(
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> hi vitimiti - how's Thursday going
<vitimiti> Fine, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-03
<vitimiti> Bye
<Daryl> If im not mistaken was Ubuntu 14.10 goal to make things stabler and clean things up? reason i ask is the sayin of "spring cleaning"
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> it certainly is :p
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> good thanks - no work till Monday \o/
<elfy> how is lordievader today?
<lordievader> Meh, okay I guess.
<lordievader> elfy: Congratulations :)
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-04
<BluesKaj> normalliy I'm not here this time of day....now I see why
<snadge> i can feel the unicorns already.. its installing..
<snadge> is this the first release based on an imaginary animal.. or is this actually confirmation that unicorns indeed do exist?
<snadge> probably in the FAQ.. im sorry im a bit excited :P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kbroulik> I was just updating my 14.10 install and now I'm stuck in a dependency error loop. some packages depend on libkf5sysguard5-data but I cannot install that one because it would override a package provided by ksysguard (of which there are others depending on it) :/
<kbroulik> ok, dpkg -r --force-depends both of them and apt-get -f install and now it's okay again
<bipul> Hello I am looking for a some help regarding testdrive testing ISO images.
<BluesKaj> bipul, what's your issue ?
<bipul> : My issue is , when i try to open testdrive from terminal, it takes me to QEMU by default. then when i try to install it, it shows me I am lacking 7.3 GB. as it needed at least 7.3 GB on a drive space to get install.  have download the ubuntu14.10 .iso file  via  testdrive
<ikonia> bipul: is this on 14.10 or another version ?
<bipul> ikonia: It's on 14.10.
<ikonia> ok, I wasn't sure as you where also asking in #ubuntu
<ikonia> not sure I understand your problem though as the description is not clear to me
<bipul> ikonia: Yes because i am not getting a response from here, so i thought i should try in #ubuntu might be somone over there knows.
<ikonia> yeah #ubuntu is not for 14.10 discussion
<ikonia> (just so you're aware)
<ikonia> and you need to wait longer than 60 seconds before thinking "no-one is answering"
<ikonia> could you please try to explain the problem a little clearer please.
<bipul> ikonia: yes sure
<bipul> ikonia: iconia: When i am trying to open test drive from my terminal, it tooks me into QEMU where i have tried to install ubuntu 14.10 on it. but i am faile to install because it says "has at least 7.3 GB available driver space" which is in the form of cross marks. And there is no continue options. I am bit confused how should i resize the drive space manually
<bipul> BluesKaj: When i am trying to open test drive from my terminal, it tooks me into QEMU where i have tried to install ubuntu 14.10 on it. but i am faile to install because it says "has at least 7.3 GB available driver space" which is in the form of cross marks. And there is no continue options. I am bit confused how should i resize the drive space manually
<BluesKaj> bipul, are you using virt-manager ?
<bipul> BluesKaj: Well now i have resolve my issue, actully QEMU has less disk by default, so i made few changes inside testdrive, i just switch to Virtualbox
<BluesKaj> bipul, ok
<bipul> BluesKaj: PM
<BluesKaj> bipul, we can discuss here, in case others can help
<bipul> BluesKaj: I am saying that, How can i make changes and resize the disk  inside Virtualbox or QEMU. As testdrive load the image file from server and launches it inside this Vitualbox or QEMU with default settings.
<BluesKaj> it's been a while since I used VB but I think there's a virtual disk size adjustment option in VB settingfs
<bipul> BluesKaj: I think it's bug
<bipul> bug 1347329
<ubottu> bug 1347329 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive does not allocate enough hdd space for ubuntu-studio" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347329
<BluesKaj> bipul, are you running ubuntu studio in VB ?
<bipul> BluesKaj: I am using a testdrive
<BluesKaj> bipul, ok , didn't realize testdrive was an optional app
<szx> hi guys, I'm running an upgrade to ubuntu 14.10 and it appears to be stuck at "Replacing config file ...", what should I do?
<szx> it says: Replacing config file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini with new version
<szx> is it safe to do Ctrl+C and run again?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't know what state the upgrade is in
<ikonia> you know the php package is the current one, but what's already happened/yet to happen
<szx> so what do I do then?
<ikonia> that's up to you
<ikonia> kill it and try to recover it, let it run,
<szx> recover? how?
<ikonia> depends on the failure
<ikonia> could be a total failure, could be errors that can be fixed
<ikonia> depends on the status of the upgrade
<szx> can I check the status somehow?
<szx> ok forget it, I killed it
<szx> now I'm totally fucked, great
<ikonia> tone down the language
<ikonia> and I did warn you
<szx> yeah I know
<szx> sorry
<bipul> elky_, hello
<ki7mt> Hello all, where can I find the 14.10 manifest file for cdimages in beta testing ?
<ki7mt> Nevermind, it's right on the page with the ISO / Zsync image Doh!
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-05
<mikeru> hey my backlight stopped working like 5 days ago and I don't remember doing anything to it
<mikeru> well actually the backlight works and I can control it via /sys/class/backlight but KDE is not detecting it anymore
<penguin42> sounds like you should submit a bug but I'm not sure what against - perhaps plasma
<mikeru> I'm not sure either
<mikeru> I don't know if it is a KDE bug
<mikeru> or xrandr
<mikeru> from looking around the net I should see a backlight property on xrandr --props but I don't
<penguin42> I'm not sure what to test it with on xrandr, but if /sys/class/backlight works I'm guessing it's not the kernel
<mikeru> def not the kernel
<mikeru> tho I'm not sure what's not working
<mikeru> going to ask on #kde how to debug its backlight support
<penguin42> yeh
<snadge> the latest catalyst doesnt work on utopic ?
<snadge> i know this isn't the place to discuss that.. but, maybe someone knows why.. just using the provided ones for now
<snadge> usually someone posts on a blog about it.. nothing for fglrx 14.301.1001 and utopic
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<murlidhar> how do i upgrade now ?
<BluesKaj> murlidhar, which release are you using?
<murlidhar> 14.04
<murlidhar> don't remember but something like update -d is to be done i think
<blocky> if i want a fresh 14.10 install should i use a snapshot iso or a stable one and upgrade
<BluesKaj> murlidhar , first upgrade 14.04, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then to upgrade to 14.10, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<murlidhar> okies ty BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> blocky, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<blocky> is unetbootin still the preferred way to make a bootable usb drive?
<penguin42> blocky: Apparently not for uefi
<blocky> penguin42: don't think i have uefi
<markus__> hey guys, i am currently on Ubuntu 14.10 with LXDE, i have plugged in a second monitor, everything works just fine except one thing. The second monitor seems to be the primary one, all notifications are popping up there, including the shutdown menu. I there a way to get the notifications and stuff pop up at the first monitor?
<bubbasaures> markus__, What did you initially install LXDE has no 14.10
<markus__> I installed lxde from the ubuntu software center, or to be correctly i installed Xubuntu 14.10 and installed lxde after that via the software center
<bubbasaures> look in displays of the initial for a mirror button, LXDE I wouldimagine it is a config,might be displays there as well.
<bubbasaures> markus__, Your aware this is a development and is not a LTS?
<markus__> yes i know, but i runs quiet good and i am pretty sure that it isnt a "Ubuntu 14.10" problem.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<winternight> Hihi... quick question. When I close my laptop lid, my computer goes to sleep setting either "lock screen" or "turn off display" in the XFCE power manager. I am using an external monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Am I missing a setting, or is there something I can change to stop this behavior?
<winternight> Ideally, I'd like it to do *nothing* when the lid is closed and the computer is on AC.
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-28
<bindi> how do I enable the desktop cube in ccsm? I installed the plugins, disabled "wall" in the plugin thingy, and enabled cube and rotate
<bindi> but i cant enable the plugin, apparently i cant enable or disable anything anymore :P
<bindi> hmm, i got the cube to work (enabled automatic plugin thingy) but now im missing my unity launcher x)
<lotuspsychje> bindi: now reboot?
<bindi> lotuspsychje: i already tried
<bindi> ubuntu unity plugin was disabled
<bindi> enabled that and ignore conflicts x 1000 :D
<bindi> i have mah cube!
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> bindi: i like my wobbly windows only
<bindi> i remember desktop cube was cool like on ubuntu 6.06, gotta re-experience that
<bindi> 3d windows ooh, cool
<bindi> or not
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<SergioEDuran1> Friends how can I solve  this issue with the Minetest installation? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599522/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<lordievader> Hey SergioEDuran1
<SergioEDuran1> I have gotten info about what happenedwith the Minetest dependencies
<SergioEDuran1> one of them has changed of name
<SergioEDuran1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600703/
<SergioEDuran1> I suggest to the developers to update the package's dependencies if you can :)
<SergioEDuran1> and alo I suggest you  to build  and offer  GNOME 248 in the official Ubuntu repos
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 248 could not be found
<SergioEDuran1> Also GNOME Taquin Hitori and GNOME 2048 are part of the new standard GNOME games metapackage
<ubottu> Gnome bug 2048 in general "Miscount of no of emails in Clock and Mail Notify Applet" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2048
<SergioEDuran1> could you update the packages and their dependencies before landing on the release candidate status?
<SergioEDuran1> and finally since Ubuntu 15.04 if my PC keeps many time with the screen blocked my Wi-Fi connection ends could you solve this issue? it is anoying and I need to restart my PC each time I get this issue
<lordievader> SergioEDuran1: If you want to speak to developers it is best to join their respective -devel channel.
<lordievader> You can find them through alis:
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SergioEDuran1> O:)
<SergioEDuran1> Ok :)
<SergioEDuran1> hehehe
<SergioEDuran1> how can I access this service
<SergioEDuran1> ?
<SergioEDuran1> oh
<SergioEDuran1> I gotten it
<SergioEDuran1> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rawcoder> hi
<rawcoder> I'm getting segfault in gnome-system-log
<rawcoder> can anyone help me?
<tr_gent> are there any known issues with Wily and older Radeon cards? I looked around the Ubuntu forums and did some google searches but didn't turn up anything.
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-29
<Coded1> hello all
<Coded1> I've installed 15.10 beta 2 and all works well, when I try to install "ubuntu-desktop-next"  I get a problem with "bluetooth-touch" and was wondering if anyone else had similar problems
<Coded1> this is the pastebin of the install if anyone wants to check it out
<Coded1> http://pastebin.com/g5DeGMu9
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<fhf> g'day!
<tsimonq2> o/
<Ian_Corne> can anyone try and use eclipse Mars on +1?
<Ian_Corne> I'm getting GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-pRoDo9/glib2.0-2.46.0/./gio/gmenuexporter.c:256:g_menu_exporter_menu_items_changed: assertion failed: (position + removed <= g_sequence_get_length (menu->item_links))
<arsson> Hello! Where is all application launchers from the dash and how to get unity-tweak-tool to "work" open at first? Missing spread windows and another icons etc..
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nagerst> Is anyone else having problems with installing wily on xfs?
<Ian_Corne> anyone here able to test something for me?
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-01
<Gachr> Hi everyone, what do you guys think about the new scrollbars in 15.10? I personally find them pretty difficult to click on.
<arved> hi, with todays updates my keyboard indicator applet disappeared. known problem? fix?
<davidleon> I upgraded ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10. but the ibus IME doesn't work. all cjk IME doesn't show any input window. I can only type english
<davidleon> there's no kde desktop in ubuntu software centre
<davidleon> how may i use kde desktop ?
<lordievader> davidleon: sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<davidleon> lordievader: wow cool
<davidleon> lordievader: i think the unity environment doesn't work well with IDEs
<davidleon> IMEs
<davidleon> i might try out KDE
<Chipaca> any idea why there isn't an i386-linux-gnu-gcc?
<davidleon> kde obviously has better IME support
<davidleon> and dota works better in kde
<davidleon> just super key is not the default menu key is a bit annoying
<davidleon> any workspace equivalent in kde?
<davidleon> there's 4 different workspace in unity
<Pici> davidleon: KDE supports multiple workspaces, I'm not sure how they define them though.
<goddard> can some one help me get Netbeans working?
<goddard> it isn't working
<goddard> the latest update made it so when two finger scrolling it registers it as a right click
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<johnjohn101> hi peeps
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> do u know which is the official mesa IRC channel?
<elhoir> /join #ubuntu
<elhoir> ok, now i know why i have my problem
<elhoir> now, quetion for this channel
<elhoir> will ubuntu 15.10 have llvm 3.7 ?
<elhoir> question*
<elhoir> (i have llvm 3.6, and thats why i dont have opengl 4.1
<elhoir> )
<fiab_> hi, I've been an Apple developer, specializing in Graphics, since Apple IIe's, and I like Ubuntu better, love the philosophy-made a video, yada yada, have open source code love to port over to, Ubuntu, any one outhere have similar experience that could help me to:  learn coding for Ubuntu/Studio, that came from Apple Development??
<fiab_> like, xcode for ubuntu, similar software, especially scripting of graphical user interface
<fiab_> applescript, I know read, message boards, but I think I could build a way to use screen reading to get at Ubuntu, GUI, create functions, for people to write scripts with to control the GUI, like applescript does, boy I would love to do that
<fiab_> am I on a similar page with anyone?
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-03
<snadge> anyone else using fglrx in here?
<snadge> i'm able to get it to work by force compiling it with gcc 4.9 .. i have a patch for it.. otherwise with default (5.2) it just locks up on boot
<snadge> i fail at launchpad though.. trying to find if someone has already reported it
<elhoir> compiling fglrx??
<elhoir> its closed-source!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jeffrey> hi
<jeffrey> hi bluefoxicy
<jeffrey> win will ubuntu 16.4 be out
<lordievader> jeffrey: Month 4, year 2016. Version tells you ;)
<jeffrey> ok
<jeffrey> can you install mac os on ubuntu
<lordievader> What?
<jeffrey> can you install mac osx on ubuntu
<lordievader> That question doesn't make any sense. Both are operating systems. Operating systems run on hardware not on another operating system.
<jeffrey> ok  dose mac osx a ubuntu run on the same file system
<jeffrey> like seting up
<lordievader> No, Mac uses HFS or something. Linux usually runs on ext-filesystems.
<jeffrey> ok is there a way that you can convert it in to a HFS
<lordievader> jeffrey: What are you trying to do?
<jeffrey> ok i trying to install mac osx on my computer
<lordievader> So install Mac OSX. This has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<jeffrey> were can i get  aHFS AT TO REFORMAT MY DRIVER IN TO A hfs FORMAT
<lordievader> jeffrey: Let me guess you have a regular PC?
<jeffrey> YES
<lordievader> The easiest is to buy a Mac. The other option is Hackintosh <- probably not worth your time.
<jeffrey> I CAN RUN WINDOWS ON IT AN UBUNTU ON IT
<lordievader> jeffrey: Please stop the caps lock.
<jeffrey> sorry
<jeffrey> were can i get hfs  to reformat my hard driver
<jeffrey> in to hfs
<lordievader> jeffrey: http://www.hackintosh.com/
<jeffrey> ok i have a emachines t3508 from 2006
<jeffrey> that link you give do they have a chat room to ask about it
<lordievader> No idea. I know relatively little about Macs.
<jeffrey> thanks
<taneli> elhoir, is this no good for you: http://llvm.org/apt/ ? seems to have 3.7 for 15.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<freeroute> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<freeroute> !15.10 when?
<ubottu> freeroute: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freeroute> it's ok ubottu, I found it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> You were trying to use !schedule, freeroute
<Daekdroom> But the link is also available on /topic
<freeroute> ah thanks
<freeroute> yep, true
<freeroute> would you guys recommend me to immediately switch to 15.10 once it comes out, or do I want to wait a couple of days / weeks after FinalRelease?
<tsimonq2> freeroute: It should be stable right away
<tsimonq2> freeroute: And better then than later
<freeroute> tsimonq2: I see. Will the other flavors also be available at the date of FinalRelease?
<tsimonq2> freeroute: All flavors, yes
<freeroute> awesome, can't wait :D
<tsimonq2> freeroute: but only the official flavors are guaranteed
<freeroute> yeah, like Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu right?
<tsimonq2> freeroute: so not Linux Mint or Elementary OS, or any other distro that is based off of Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> but yes
<freeroute> right, Mint and eOS do some strange stuff.
<tsimonq2> freeroute: yeah, the official flavors are listed here, and all come out at the same time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<freeroute> I really do hope tmux 2.0+ will get into the repos.
<freeroute> that was pretty much my only pet peeve with earlier releases
<tsimonq2> freeroute: ahh yes I use tmux every day
<freeroute> (with tmux 2 you can use tmux-resurrect, an essential tool IMO)
<tsimonq2> freeroute: what is that?
<freeroute> tsimonq2: it can save and restore your tmux sessions - https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-resurrect
<tsimonq2> ohh wow
<tsimonq2> cool
<freeroute> :)
<tsimonq2> well, gotta go
<tsimonq2> have a nice day, freeroute
<freeroute> thanks for the info, you too :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-03
<Fritigern> Could someone try and execute mp3gain from a terminal and tell me if it works for you? I need to know if only my PC is going weird stuff or if it affects others too.
<tsimonq2> Fritigern: please don't repeat your question. when someone is around that can answer, they will. :)
<tsimonq2> we don't have many people here like in #ubuntu
<Fritigern> People pop in and out all the time, reason enough to assume that not everyone had a chance to see the question. Besides, it's not like I am repeating every ten minutes or so. LAst time was 3 hours ago
<Fritigern> And on that note, how about you give it a go and see what happens
<tsimonq2> I don't have access to a Yakkety machine atm
<OerHeks> there is no mp3gain in yakkety
<OerHeks> !find mp3gain
<ubottu> File mp3gain found in app-install-data, soundkonverter, ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<Fritigern> Well, there you go. mp3gain is in Yakkety, but not as a separately installable package. What is your point OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Fritigern, well how did you install mp3gain ?
<Fritigern> How is that even important?
<Fritigern> I moved from 16.04 to 16.10 beta2, mp3gain was inherited. That is not even the issue at all. The problem is ASAN, which complains whn I attempt to run mp3gain AddressSanitizer CHECK failed: ../../../../src/libsanitizer/asan/asan_rtl.cc:411 "((!asan_init_is_running && "ASan init calls itself!")) != (0)" (0x0, 0x0)
<Fritigern> There, happy?
<OerHeks> So you builded it yourself, it is a dead project.
<Fritigern> No, I did not build it myself. Did you not read?
<Fritigern> OerHeks: Why are you actuing as if my question was invalid to begin with? You yourself showed that mp3gain *IS* part of Yakkety. According to ubottu it is found in app-install-data, and it is definitely a recommend of soundKonverter (which I have, and use!), and no, I did not "builded" it myself.
<OerHeks> I just don't get it: it is a dead project, https://launchpad.net/mp3gain, soundkonverter recommends it, but it is not installable.
<Fritigern> Tried replaygain, but that doesn;t seem to do anything besides add a few extra tags to my files, so I looked around and found this PPA, reinstalled MP3gain and now it works. I even have AACgain now!
<Fritigern> The PPA in question: https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/audio
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ngaio> on today's daily image I'm running into an infinite loop with glxinfo at login to the desktop, with nothing showing, i.e. no cursor
<maxb> Ugh, the change to systemd-resolved is an utter pain if you're going on and off VPNs
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-04
<Seveas> maxb: dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, under [main]
<maxb> Seveas: Actually I just ripped that out after it got readded, because having yet another program trying to insert itself into the environment was even worse
<Seveas> maxb: it's the only way to make split tunnels ("use this vpn only for resources on tis network") work
<Seveas> and for me it works flawlessly, I jump on vpn's all the time
<maxb> On yakkety?
<Seveas> yup
<maxb> Even after systemd-resolved was added to nsswitch.conf ahead of dns?
<maxb> Or did you need to revert that part
<Seveas> hosts:      files dns
<Seveas> didn't revert it, though this was an upgrade from xenial
<Seveas> don't remember a configfile prompt about nsswitch.conf
<maxb> hmm, maybe you'd already changed it enough that the systemd-resolved postinst wasn't able to add itself
<maxb> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<maxb> is what I have on a new xenial install upgraded to yakkety
<Seveas> I don't even have systemd-resolved running
<maxb> Interesting, maybe I should consider attempting to rip it out myself
<Seveas> and I always kill off all avahi/mdns crap
<pandaadb> Hi - I am happy to see 16.10 is coming :) Did the Xorg 1.19 release make it in there? I think not but I still have a little bit of hope :)
<pandaadb> okay, i think i answered my own question. Xorg releases I believe Otc 22nd, 16.10 is the 13th, so that'll be a no sadly
<dr4c4n_> hi there, I don't know where to report this or put it, but I have tried the beta 2 release for ubuntu gnome 16.10, the installer was great, touchpad worked, and my fans weren't on high speed, but when I rebooted, it asked me to login, I did and the screen froze, not black, it was still grey with the mouse cursor in the middle, does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could try?
<lapion> is anyone of libparted in here ?
<k1l_> lapion: this is the ubuntu channel for the development release. if you want to talk to parted people you might want to look out for their channel or their mailinglist
<lapion> hi kil_
<lapion> I went there after I exited here
<Squarism> So any reflections on Mir/Ubuntu8 in 16.10? Time to drop X11?
<k1l_> we will have x11 a very long time still.
<Squarism> ok.. so its not even near ready?
<k1l_> mir and unity8 are already in use as standard on the ubuntu touch phone and tablet.
<Squarism> i thought on desktop
<k1l_> its just that not all desktop stuff will work with x11. just imagine the wild screaming mob if there is no steam or wine support.
<Daekdroom> k1l_, that is what XMir is for
<k1l_> *will work without x11
<Squarism> i run neither
<Squarism> i rely on java support though
<Daekdroom> Squarism, Unity8 has been delayed for quite awhile, but preferably before 18.04, which is a LTS
<k1l_> Squarism: you can test mir and unity8 if you want on 16.10 (or even 16.04)
<Squarism> ok
<Squarism> how about you guys. you run mir for productivity tasks?
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-05
<nils_> I'm having trouble building the vanilla kernel under yakkety (otherwise it works great btw), Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler
<nils_> it works with the ubuntu sources, I assume there is some sort of patch in play?
<foormea> hi! on kubuntu 16.04, sudo do-release-upgrade -d     tells me that there's no new release. is that expected? thanks!
<k1l_> make the release prompt to look for normal releases, not only lts
<foormea> thanks k1l_ reading up on it
<nils_> is there somewhere I can see the individual patchsets applied to the ubuntu kernel? I'm unable to build the vanilla kernel tree with gcc 6.2 from 16.10
<Dreaman> why not update kernel to 4.8 final
<k1l> nils_: look at the wiki pages from the kernel team. there is some info
<nils_> it's been out for like 3 days, I don't expect them to be that fast.
<nils_> k1l, didn't really find anything, it's easier with regular packages since the patches are usually provided as a tar file.
<k1l> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.17.27 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l> Dreaman: ^
<nils_> I pulled the source for that, it appears to be rc7.
<Dreaman> this is not final
<Dreaman> i manual install :)
<Dreaman> final
<Dreaman> just 1 moment
<nils_> of course I could just diff the rc7 tree against the ubuntu source, but I'd like to know which individual patch makes the -fstack-protector thing work with gcc 6.2. Or maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.
<Dreaman> reboot i install
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.8.0-040800-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> work :)
<nils_> figured it out.
<nils_> gcc on 16.10 will set -fpie by default, adding -fno-pie to KBUILD_CFLAGS in the top level Makefile makes the kernel build.
<nils_> so in conclusion, I could have helped myself with a simple diff of the Makefile ;)
<tyrog> Hi, is it possible to download Ubuntu 16.10 with the Unity 8 desktop out of the box? Or there is only the classic Unity 7 version? Thanks
<OerHeks> tyrog, i just read that unity8 will be an option > http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-to-ship-with-an-optional-unity-8-session-after-all-508994.shtml
<OerHeks> release 13th .. 7 days to go
<tyrog> OerHeks: Yeah, after asking I also checked a similar news. Nice!
<tyrog> It still seems very alpha state though, not ready to be a real replacement on a desktop IMHO
<OerHeks> i knew it would be an option, installing that is
<tyrog> For now...
<OerHeks> Beta*
<tyrog> Yes, there is always that option, but I hope it is considered as a default option for 17.04. That's the main reason why intermediate releases between LTSs exist
<tyrog> OerHeks: I think it looks nice but still feels a bit phone-ish in the user experience
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-06
<max2go> I have an Asus Z10PE-D16 Server MB. After last night's update of Ubuntu, I get a "double free at 0x669e6080 Aborted. Press any key to exit." Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<nils_> max2go, when does that happen?
<nils_> I get a segfault in libc when I run loadkeys.
<dr4c4n> hi, when I boot ubuntu gnome 16.10 beta 2, after I login, the screen just freezes, is there anyway to write a bug report or gather more information?
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-07
<dr4c4n> hi, can anyone tell me how to report a problem after installation with ubuntu 16.10 beta 2?
<HappyHobo> Call Fox news?
<valorie> file a bug
<HappyHobo> then call Fox news?
<valorie> easiest way is via the commandline: `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<dr4c4n> the problem is I do'nt have access to command line
<valorie> getting the right packagename is the key
<valorie> how's that?
<HappyHobo> Thanks valorie that's very handy
<dr4c4n> after I complete the installation, reboot, and perform login, (click on username) then enter password
<dr4c4n> and the screen freezes, I can't even get to a terminal
<valorie> oh gads
<valorie> I would ask in #ubuntu
<dr4c4n> I mean I see the grey login screen (that was the background) and I just see my mouse cursor, but it doesnt' move, and the boot just hangs there.
<valorie> I'm sure there is a way to access the error logs
<valorie> but I dunno
<dr4c4n> alright thanks.
<dr4c4n> the last time I went in #ubuntu and asked, they said because it's 16.10
<dr4c4n> I should come in here.
<valorie> dr4c4n: they are right about the cause
<valorie> but they shoulde be able to tell you how to get the info you need to file a good bug
<dr4c4n> valorie: thanks, I will go there and ask
<valorie> best of luck
<dr4c4n> valorie: so I went to #ubuntu, they just said to try 14.04, which with this laptop doesn't have the touchpad working on it
<dr4c4n> I was so excited about 16.10 as within the installer, the touchpad worked, and the fans didn't turn on high ...
<dr4c4n> then the reboot, and after login deep freeze. :/
<valorie> dr4c4n: nobody had any clue about how to get info on the frozen login?
<valorie> weird
<valorie> keep in mind that it's all still in flux
<dr4c4n> yeah I know, because it's so new
<valorie> we're far from the RC much less from the final
<dr4c4n> I also tried downloading a daily a couple of days ago, but it didn't even get me to the installer.
<valorie> did 16.04 for you?
 * valorie has been running Kubuntu 16.10 since it opened up
<valorie> mostly without problems
<dr4c4n> 16.04 installs and boots, but the problem is my fan goes instantly on high speed, and when I've tried to do the fixes
<dr4c4n> https://marclewis.com/2016/04/25/installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts-on-asus-zenbook-ux501vw/ <-- see this blog as it's my exact model of laptop
<valorie> if you watch the -release channel you'll see that things are changing almost constantly
<dr4c4n> I went through his exact steps, but got black screen of doom after login after installing the 4.3.5 kernel as he suggested
<valorie> well, I don't like Unity and never have
<valorie> I'm KDE blue through and through
<dr4c4n> :)
<dr4c4n> I like gnome or xfce
<dr4c4n> i use kile, which uses kde
<valorie> did the gnome or xfce flavors have the same issue?
<valorie> right, kile is a kde application
<dr4c4n> I didn't try the original ubuntu 16.10 yet, only the ubuntu -gnome 16.10
<valorie> ok
<dr4c4n> also, the md5 matched up to the posted sums, but when you run the disk check after grub boot, it says there's an error in one file even though the md5 matches, and I dd'd to install media.
<dr4c4n> installer seems to work though :/ *shrugs*
<dr4c4n_> darn cat kicked keyboard
<dr4c4n_> valorie: thanks for your help
<dr4c4n_> I guess I just have to wait and hope that when 16.10 does come out, after the installation, it won't freeze
<valorie> fingers crossed, yeah
<tmus> It appears there are a few problems with the new DNS resolver setup - Is it being addressed?
<tmus> Bug 1629611 for one
<ubottu> bug 1629611 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "dns server priority broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629611
<tmus> To me it appears to make the DNS resolution broken out of the box, if you use stuff like VPN
<Dev_> hi, it's possible to use gnome-panel package (Gnome Flashback) desktop session on Ubuntu 16.10 using MIR ?
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-08
<OverCoder> woo
<Robin___> Hello! Does 16.10 use X window system or Mir?
<OerHeks> Robin___, x11
<Damien__> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> Unity 8 and Mir, both in active development, will be available as an ‘alternative session’.
<Bluefoxicy> begin upgrade 2:55pm
<Bluefoxicy> Installation finished.  Cleaning up.
<Bluefoxicy> R 99.7  0.8   3:59.04 yakkety <-- Reading state information, 100% CPU for several minutes...
<Bluefoxicy> State information read.  Wow.
<Bluefoxicy> Done.  Restart required.
<Bluefoxicy> Cool.
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-09
<bill__> Hi - after upgrading from xenial to yakkety(sp) I get a boot error:symbol table not loaded - any idea how to fix ?
<ikonia> depends what is not loading
<ikonia> I suspect it will be because of a conflict
<bill__> ikonia, I did some googling and it seems it is related to grub 2 - and is a know issue I believe - how would I troubleshoot that
<ikonia> if it's a known issue, what do they suggest
<bill__> ikonia, well that is a hotly contested subject - some say grub problem some say ubuntu issue with older packages so no resolution - but happens when you upgrade
<bill__> just came here on the chance someone might know
<ikonia> what stage does it get to in the boot process
<bill__> happens just after you select the drive to boot - I have 5 bootable drives including 2 windows - mint - 2 ubuntu
<ikonia> are you %101 the grub you are booting is supplied by ubuntu
<ikonia> rather than one of the other distros
<bill__> yes - but I am booting the from the upgraded machine which was xenial and is now yakkety so that grub is probably different
<ikonia> how are you %101 sure that grub on that drive is the one from ubuntu as you have many distros with many grub installs
<bill__> yes my bios boot order is set to boot off the upgraded drive
<ikonia> I'm not asking you what your bios is booting, I'm asking how can you be certain that grub on that drive is the grub installed by 16.10
<bill__> that is the issue - when I upgraded I went from 16.04 to 16.10 - if grub was upgraded then it would be the grub from 16.10
<ikonia> not what I'm asking you
<bill__> but I am unsure of the grub version - how can I check
<ikonia> you should have been certain of this before the upgrade
<ikonia> as now it won't boot
<ikonia> but right now you don't know what grub version is on it, and from what install
<bill__> it does boot - just has this error message - anyway - bye
<ikonia> the fist point of call for me would be to use some live media to re-apply grub from 16.10 to the right boot sector
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I'm wondering if I should expect much trouble upgrading from the 16.10 beta 2 to the official release
<ThePendulum> don't really have an awful lot to do today and figured I'd reorganize my disks and pop on some fresh installs, but apparently I'm a week too early for 16.10
<krytarik> !daily | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ThePendulum> urf, I was hoping to start using 16.10 after not being able to upgrade to 16.04 because of some input timing issue with my Dell monitors
<ThePendulum> but the issue is still there :(
<dn5> hello
<dn5> may I ask why official ubuntu for vagrant doesnt have SocketCAN module integrated?
<dn5> I can't bring vcan up
<dn5> only can and can_raw
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-02
<StrangeNoises> yes, but you need to customise the settings of the dock, which you can do via installing dash to dock and using its settings.
<StrangeNoises> which ubuntu dock also uses
<StrangeNoises> oh i just saw the timestamp
<lundmar> So now that Ubuntu 17.10 is switching to wayland is there are way to force chrome or firefox to run as wayland clients?
<lundmar> are=a
<lundmar> I tried setting both GDK_BACKEND and CLUTTER_BACKEND to 'wayland' but then chrome complains "cannot open display: :0"
<lundmar> I assume chromium is hardcoded to X11 then :/
<akik> lundmar: did you try xwayland?
<lundmar> akik: thats the default behaviour, works fine except the webgl performanve is about half what I normally get. That is why I would like to try run it natively as a wayland client.
<lundmar> I understand that Chromium have had support for wayland for a while but maybe it is not enabled in the Ubuntu build
<akik> lundmar: you can maybe find out if it's linked with the wayland libs "ldd binary"
<lundmar> its linked with 3 wayland libs including libwayland-client.so
<lundmar> perhaps I need to clear the DISPLAY variable or set it to something different
<lundmar> hmm, maybe not as there is already a WAYLAND_DISPLAY
<akik> lundmar: what syntax does WAYLAND_DISPLAY's value have? 
<lundmar> wayland-0
<lundmar> akik: I just got confirmation from the chromium guys that there is no working wayland backend for chromium yet
<lundmar> and for firefox there is a special wayland nightly build available
<lundmar> man, its going to be a while before we can run our favorite applications at native speed under wayland without the Xwayland slowdown
<genii> Lubuntu liveusb not connecting to wifi... is this a known issue, and if so, is there a fast fix?
<genii> Also cannot edit connections
<|rt|> I've run into a new behavior with Ubuntu 17.10 server running kvm guests that are using sparse provisioned qed images.  Where it crashes when allocating more space to the image.  I made a few other changes to my setup so I can't be sure it's not a change in my configuration.  Wondering if anyone else has seen anything like this.
<|rt|> the change that i made to my setup was adding an lvm cache pool to the logical volume that's backing my virtual machine images
<|rt|> using qemu-convert to convert the images from spares allocated to full images sorted out my issues.
<|rt|> sorry `qemu-img convert`
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-03
<ToeSnacks> how do I disable desktop icons in Gnome?
<StrangeNoises> in gnome tweaks
<StrangeNoises> grr. arg. well i pulled out my nvidia card and stuck in an old radeon hoping that it would be happier with wayland... which it is, but i think i exchanged one set of problems for another.
<ktechmidas> Anyone here know if there's a way to move/autohide the top panel?
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, just upgraded to 17.10 and like it so far. One thing I miss is a workspace grid for gnome shell. I have googled a bit and found that there are extensions, is there something that is generally recommended?
<chotaz> hello everyone, I've decided to give 17.10b2 a spin and my laptop keeps freezing at the plymouth splash whenever I try to restart or shutdown the machine. I tried switching to texhere are X jobs pending. How can I find out what's causing this?
<chotaz>   switching over to text mode but there are no error messages only a indication that there are a number of jobs pending*
<chotaz> Evening guys, I've managed to debug my restart/shutdown hanging issue a bit further by activating the debug shell and checking the syslog after 5mins waiting for a restart. Aparently there are a bunch of kword stopping jobs that get 'blocked for more than 120 seconds'. What does this mean and can I fix it somehow to prevent having to REISUB everytime I want to restart?
<Faux> "kword stopping jobs" doesn't make any sense to me, do you have a service named kword?
<chotaz> Faux: sorry, `kworker` was the process name.
<Faux> kworker represents kernel threads, them hanging is normally very bad news. sysrq+w will give you their stacks.
<Faux> But they're probably being spammed all over dmesg anyway, as linux doesn't like it when that happens.
<Faux> Also it's probably because a hardware driver has gone NUTS, so good luck.
<chotaz> I suspect it might be my wireless driver? I've seen other kword jobs hanging in dmesg on the debug shell but most of the times I get 3 jobs that hang all related to networking/network-manager
<Faux> Seems plausible.
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-04
<lucas-arg> hey guys, when i install some snap like... sudo snap install wavebox
<lucas-arg> wavebox does not appear in the apps menus
<lucas-arg> or gnome apps
<lucas-arg> snap apps dont appear in gnome apps with wayland
<lotuspsychje> reading alot of mouse lag bugs on gnome/wayland both ubuntu and fedora
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1718653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718653 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Windows buttons gone on specific programs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lets hope that gets solved in final
<passt> How do I show the top panel on both screens when using a laptop and an additional display? In the moment it is shown on the notebook only.
<passt> eh, I test 17.10beta with gnome
<lotuspsychje> passt: does screen settings show both screens?
<lotuspsychje> passt: only have 1 screen here, but cant find any settings there
<passt> yes, both screens are shown in the display settings and I don't mirror the screen
<lotuspsychje> passt: how about the Fn + F(screen) key does that do something usefull when switch?
<passt> I don't understand what you want me to do?
<passt> problem is solved. After I setup the external screen as the only screen and then set it back to expand desktop to each screen, the external screen kept the top panel.
<passt> Virtualbox seamless mode doesn't work as expected. When  I switch to seamless mode with win7 as the guest and maximize a window, the window isn't shown fully maximized. The window of the program covers the size of the area which it had before I started to maximize it.
<passt> Does anybody know this behaviour in ubuntu with virtualbox before or is it a bug in the beta version?
<passt> Btw when I resize the program window with the mouse, It is shown correctly.
<madigens> hi! how do i get a wayland session in artful? in both virtualbox and on a laptop with some radeon 5xxx igp i can't select it on the login screen
<dchotas> hey guys, can anyone help me understanding what's causing my fresh install to hang/freeze when I try to shut it down or restart? I've enabled the debug shell as per a recommendation on stack overflow and extracted my dmesg before the last REISUB. http://termbin.com/8lf0
<TJ-> dchotas: looks like a fault in the wifi kernel driver
<dchotas> I've looked around for drivers for this specific wireless card and up untill fairly recently, it wasn't supported natively and I've seen some thread on stack overflow where people download backports for 4.4 and compile just the ath10k driver.
<TJ-> dchotas: starting at 46.333111 looks like there's some problem with the pcie bus/hardware comms
<dchotas> But the driver is supported now
<dchotas> the card, I mean
<TJ-> [   29.852463] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e5
<dchotas> TJ-: I not so strong in driver/firmware related issues, what would be a good place to start?
<dchotas> the card is a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377
<TJ-> dchotas: it could be caused by problems in the Mobo firmware. I see you've got kernel commandline "acpi=force" - that is very unusual and if needed points to a problem
<TJ-> dchotas: why is that needed?
<dchotas> I just blindly follower a stack overflow thread when I was searching for 'ubuntu restart/shutdown hanging' without specifying the underlying issue
<dchotas> I'll remove that, thanks for the reminder
<TJ-> dchotas: also at the start I notice the MTRR couldn't build an optimum set.
<dchotas> I could give this a try
<dchotas> although I'd had to figure out to to compile it for my specific card and put it in the right place
<dchotas> https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware
<dchotas> s/had/have
<TJ-> dchotas: you might try with "noaer" instead for those, but I'm not clear if they're related to the driver bugs later
<TJ-> dchotas: does it happen if you prevent the Wifi from associating?
<dchotas> You mean not letting the card connect to any network?
<dchotas> I'll try that, brb.
<TJ-> dchotas: looks like it's something to do with hardware-offload of the TX A-MPDU aggregation. So could be the firmware on the device. any later firmwares available? See https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/driver-api/80211/mac80211-advanced.html#tx-a-mpdu-aggregation
<dchotas> TJ-: Simply trying to disable Wifi while it is connect will cause the settings UI to crash and force close. Also after restarting with airplane mode `on` the freeze didn't happen.
<TJ-> dchotas: which does seem to confirm it
<TJ-> dchotas: I'd first try to find a newer wifi firmware because it seems to be a firmware issue, in that the ath10k_pci driver asks it to stop the ba session and will callback to the kernel's 80211 syb-system when the firmware says done. But what is happening is the callback never happens so the kernel gets stuck and you see those stack traces for the stuck threads
<dchotas_> Sorry, got logged out for some reason, might've missed somethign you said.
<dchotas_> Hmm, I should probably give the firmwares on that ath10k repo a spin.
<dchotas_> Can I just backup the existing .bin file and dump the other one in it's place?
<jbicha> dchotas_: that crash may be fixed in gnome-control-center 1:3.26.1-0ubuntu1 which should be in updates sometime today
<dchotas_> jbicha: thanks for the heasds up!
<dchotas> TJ-: Apparently the files on that github as exactly the same as the ones I have in /lib/
<TJ-> dchotas: might be worth filing a bug on kernel bugzilla 
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-05
<roasted> can settings for the 17.10 KStatusNotifierItem be found in dconf?
<yookoala> Hello. Strange problem on my desktop. Whenever I turn off my screen, my desktop session got logout.
<yookoala> Any advice on how to trace it?
<yookoala> Or where should I file this bug?
<yookoala> Here is a discussion thread of users with similar issues: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372388&p=13694315
<yookoala> Hello
<sxj> Having a login loop with the latest beta
<sxj> Did remove . Xauthority file, reinstalled gdm3, ran dpkg-reconfigure
<sxj> With no luck - any ideas on what i should do?
<Bashing-om> sxj: Graphic's driver broke ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<sxj> Description: VGA compatible controller
<sxj> Product: HD Graphics 530
<sxj> Vendor: Intel corporation
<sxj> Physical id: 2, bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0, version: 06, width: 64 bits, clock: 33Mhz, capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Bashing-om> !paste | sxj 
<ubottu> sxj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<d_1_stortion> how do I install wine on ubuntu mate 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> d_1_stortion: sudo apt install wine?
<d_1_stortion> ok, I'll try
<d_1_stortion> how do I access programs when I install them?
<lotuspsychje> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ducasse> d_1_stortion: do you mean how do you access programs in general, or programs you run through wine?
<d_1_stortion> I learned that programs get installed in ~/.wine folder
<lundmar> The libreoffice applicants are buggy under Ubuntu 17.10 running Gnome/Wayland. Many button icons are blank.
<lundmar> applications*
<ducasse> lundmar: have you looked for or filed a bug report?
<lundmar> ducasse: no
<StrangeNoises> well, nvidia-387 appears to be working fully with Wayland. (In fact when you enable modeset you can *only* select wayland sessions, which I don't think is right but nevermind)
<StrangeNoises> i'm having a wake-from-displaysleep problem but i think that's my monitor. it has known issues, albeit intermittent ones
<StrangeNoises> libreoffice looks functional to me. icons seem to all be present and correct, fwiw
<lundmar> StrangeNoises: ok, I'll go check if libreoffice is also broken on Xorg. If not maybe it is my 17.10 installation.
<StrangeNoises> i've had no end of problems but just at this moment, today, it's all working. i hardly dare touch anything!
<StrangeNoises> but i don't normally use libreoffice, just launched Writer now to see, and it looked fine to me
<StrangeNoises> worth noting because it means my libreoffice will be completely default. i ain't touched nuffink
<StrangeNoises> oh that's excellent. hit super-P by accident. (Because I'm in sublime text and meant to hit ctrl-P to load a file from the project, but I spend a lot of time on macOS so...) It brings up a displays configuration HUD offering mirror,join,external-only,internal-only... and freezes. have to hit the reset button to get out.
<StrangeNoises> now to see how to disable that shortcut forever!
<lundmar> ok, so the libreoffice icons also rendered broken under Xorg so it its not related to wayland. Must be a broken ubuntu 17.10 installation.
<yookoala> Hello. I have a problem with my Ubuntu 17.10 installation. I think that can be a bug.
<yookoala> My computer is a desktop machine. I don't know why every time after I turn off my screen and on again, I got log off my desktop session and back to GDM.
<yookoala> Any idea where I can file a bug like this?
<StrangeNoises> i actually already did :-) lemme... oh dammit he quit two minutes after asking
<StrangeNoises> fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1720149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720149 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell segv on wake from display or system sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lundmar> if it logs out the poor guy it I bet it is because the session crashed
<StrangeNoises> as reported there was a gnome-shell (probably in libmutter) segfault logged at the time. symptoms were the same: on display wake, i end up back at the gdm login screen
<StrangeNoises> it's not consistent though, and i haven't seen it happen for a couple of days, though other factors are in play
<lundmar> perhaps some of the fixes in the upcoming gnome 3.26.1 will solve it
<lundmar> it should land within a fews days I think
<lundmar> I might be my imagination but I perceive Ubuntu 17.10/Gnome/Wayland to be more stable than old 17.04 Unity.
<lundmar> it*
<lundmar> Not as many crash reports...
<roasted> afternoon, all.
<roasted> the current implementation with kstatusnotifier in 17.10, is there anything that can be configured with it via dconf?
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-06
<yookoala> Hello.
<yookoala> Anybody here?
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | yookoala 
<ubottu> yookoala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yookoala> My 17.10 installation logs me out of my desktop session every time I turn off my screen.
<yookoala> And I'm not the only one experience that.
<yookoala> Discussion: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372388&p=13694312&posted=1#post13694312
<yookoala> Question: where and how should I report this issue?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | yookoala 
<ubottu> yookoala: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yookoala> I am not reporting a bug here. I have problem locating the package that's responsible and hence I don't know how best to report that.
<yookoala> My current bug report is on gnome-shell:
<yookoala> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1721428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721428 in GNOME Shell "Artful (17.10) Session logout after screen turned off" [Undecided,New]
<yookoala> Is there any advice on how to proceed with it?
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: yes, test stuff yourself
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: try a guest account, try a previous kernel,etc
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: and keep your bug alive, by adding new tests
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: did you clean install or upgrade?
<yookoala> Yes. I have clean installed 3 times and the pattern is the same. I can even reporduce that on the Live session of the installation medium.
<yookoala> (Beta 2)
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: might be worth also mentioning your graphics card chipset to bug
<yookoala> Sure. Will do it tonight when I'm home.
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: the more info the devs have, the better
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: finding other users affected also works good, to help solve ing it
<Thewafflication> Hello all, I am running the daily build of 17.10 desktop.  After a recent update, my system no longer boots properly with a Nvidia Quadro NVS290 in the system.  How can I report this?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Thewafflication 
<ubottu> Thewafflication: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yookoala> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Will keep the bug updated.
<Thewafflication> Thanks, I was reading the page, but I was having a hard time taking it all in.
<lotuspsychje> Thewafflication: from a terminal you can just ubuntu-bug package-affected
<Thewafflication> yep.  Thank you
<CRogers> Hi. 17.10 kept freezing after the updates, so I reinstalled. I decided to avoid disk encryption in case that was causing problems with the swap file.
<CRogers> However avoiding the LVM checkbox seems to have the effect that there is no swap file (and no swap partition)
<CRogers> Id this intentional?
<CRogers> *Is?
<dchotas> Hello everyone, I'm on a 17.10b2 fresh install and my wirelress card (qca9377) is making the system hang on shutdown/restart. Can anyone help me track this down?
<ducasse> so, are you really on 17.10 or 17.04?
<dchotas> ducasse, both, same problem.
<ghisvail> is anyone also having an issue with gmail setup in Thunderbird via oauth on 17.10?
<ghisvail> works with password auth
<ghisvail> but not oauth2 which is the default Thunderbird proposes
<ghisvail> the gmail webpage does not respond to clicks
<opti> does anyone know if ZFS 0.7.x is going in 17.10 eventually?
<StrangeNoises> that's odd. nvidia-387 seems actually better at wayland than it is at xorg now. in that, in xorg the desktop scale settings are ignored. though i don't know that's nvidia's fault (feels like it would be gnome's)
<StrangeNoises> yay, hard crash of the gnome desktop, halfway through me quitting chrome. (it was literally half faded-out when everything froze)
<StrangeNoises> restarting gdm didn't even help (wouldn't log in afterwards, just froze again). had to reboot.
<Asad2005> I tried installing ubuntu-dock from extention tab in tweaks but nothing happen it seems to fail
<iratemin> Looking for some assistance on a wifi problem.  Upgraded 17.04 - 17.10 last night.  Wifi connects but continues to show a ? instead of strength.  Unable to resolve any address.  Can ping 8.8.8.8.  Tried forcing DNS to 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4. but didnt fix it.
<iratemin>  NetworkManager.conf already had wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no set as others had found a few months ago.
<iratemin> any advice?
<adamitsch> why area selective print screen doesn't capture image?
<vixxo> hello! If I install the current snapshot of 17.10 (I think It's Beta 2) and I keep updating It
<vixxo> at the relase date, will I have an installation as if I've downloaded and installed the final relase ?
<nacc> vixxo: yes, like any other version of Ubuntu.
<vixxo> nacc, ok so at the relase I don't have to reinstall on change repos
<vixxo> or*
<iratemin> Looking for some assistance on a wifi problem.  Upgraded 17.04 - 17.10 last night.  Wifi connects but continues to show a ? instead of strength.  Unable to resolve any address.  Can ping 8.8.8.8.  Tried forcing DNS to 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4. but didnt fix it.
<nacc> vixxo: no, the repositories don't change
<nacc> vixxo: (and thinking they do sort of misapprehends how Ubuntu works, perhaps)
<Thewafflication> iratemin: What wifi hardware is it?
<vixxo> nacc, is the beta2 the last one or are there any daily snapshot ?
<vixxo> is*
<iratemin> I think Intell 3160
<Thewafflication> iratemin: Does it show up with lspci?
<iratemin> correct, says rev 83
<iratemin> it connects to the wifi and I can use lan functions.  can ping ips.  DNS doenst seem to work
<mads_RH> Hello. Can anyone tell me if there's any documentation on creating/editing a Gnome 3 theme?
<nacc> vixxo: there are daily snapshots as well, i assume
<nacc> vixxo: but it doesn't really matter, whatever you download, do an `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` on anyways
<nacc> vixxo: or use GUI
<jbicha> vixxo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nacc> jbicha: thanks
<vixxo> thanks nacc , thanks jbicha 
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-07
<roasted> snaps seem to still require authentication?
<lotuspsychje> did you fix it jayze 
<jayze> Yeah everything is working pretty great
<jayze> although I was not able to connect to wifi on campus today. Must be something of how the wifi is setup authentication wise.
<jayze> Works just fine at home when im not on the dock and authenticates.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: yeah .edu networks can be a pain
<jayze> yep, I am not sure exactly what the issue is there. But I am going to work on it next week for sure. 
<lotuspsychje> jayze: got any other bugs on artful you seen?
<lotuspsychje> these are my founds https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lotuspsychje
<jayze> mmm well, caffeine was crashing everytime I loaded up.
<jayze> but I just removed it.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: not very big issues :p
<jayze> nope, not really.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: overall gnome smoothness good for you on wayland?
<jayze> Its been pretty stable, I did not even bother installing a LTS partition.
<jayze> Very smooth.
<jayze> Id try it on my desktop but I dont really want to setup dual booting on that machine. Though it would be way overpowered.
<jayze> I am curious to see it run though
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> jayze: i got stuttering issue on xorg to wayland switch
<lotuspsychje> on older ati x800
<jstarnes> Hello, all. This afternoon I made a live usb of the beta iso. It worked fine on my desktop, however on my acer chromebook 14 with galliumos gave a boot error gfxboot. Is this a known issue?
<lotuspsychje> jstarnes: try TAB to bypass it?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | jstarnes could also help
<ubottu> jstarnes could also help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jstarnes> I am currently on the chromebook under gallium, so testing will have to wait a bit.
<jstarnes> Set up irc on phone. I will try your suggestions.
<jstarnes-and> Ok 'live nomodetest' got me to the live desktop. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jstarnes-and 
<ubottu> jstarnes-and: Glad you made it! :-)
<yookoala> Do you guys know much about Linux display stack?
<yookoala> How does Linux treat tty console differently than the Xorg / wayland display?
<yookoala> I'm still tracing a bug with Gnome, where it logs me off everytime I turn off the screen.
<yookoala> But I do not know enough to the display stack to pin point the exact pacakge thats responsible.
<ducasse> yookoala: you don't really need to know, if you file a bug against some package that might be involved the devs will take care of reassigning it properly
<yookoala> ducasse: I have filed a bug but I don't know if devs noticed that.
<yookoala> I guess I might filed it under the wrong package.
<ducasse> which package did you file it against? what is the bug number?
<yookoala> ducasse: bug #1721428 under gnome-shell
<ubottu> bug 1721428 in Nouveau Xorg driver "Artful (17.10) Session logout after screen turned off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721428
<ducasse> give me a moment to read it
<yookoala> ducasse: Thanks
<ducasse> it was only filed two days ago, that's not long. i suggest posting in the discussion thread you mention to get others to first of all confirm the bug, then add their comments. that will add to it's visibility.
<yookoala> ducasse: There are already others (I believe from the forum thread) commented on the issue. But I think I gotta wait then.
<jstarnes-and> On the liveusb I have not been able to get sound via the speakers or headphones. Happily bluetooth ad2p do work. Any ideas?
<adamitsch> Why my computer wont shut down on 17.10?
<adamitsch> and my area selection screenshot doesn't work ... :/
<qqqwxlea> anybody have any success running gnome-music on 17.10 beta?
<roasted> qwxlea: I was able to launch gnome music and play a local track
<roasted> it doesn't seem to understand the symlink though. My music is symlinked over autofs from a smb share on my server.
<roasted> I haven't used gnome music in a long time. This is kind of blah compared to rhythmbox. :<
<roasted> Is anybody else noticing any weirdness with 17.10 and Wayland? Just a minute ago I had about 3 or 4 programs open. I hit CTRL Q to close VLC and my entire session logged out.
<roasted> This has happened a few times...
<qwxlea> roasted: thanks, that explains some missing stuff, the startup is just very slow on first start, I forgot about it and after an hour stuff appeared
<qwxlea> but so far it's stable
<roasted> yeah. i mean it functioned for what few local tracks I had
<roasted> but if I can't tap into a network share for my music this thing is DOA to me. :P
<qwxlea> yep, went back to clementine
<roasted> I also find it irritating that just by clicking a track it auto plays it
<qwxlea> which is ugly...
<roasted> so when I was in IRC and lcick back to gnome music to make it active window, it switched my track
<roasted> I haven't used clementine in a while now.
<roasted> I hav ea soft spot for Clementine -- I used it to run the music at my own wedding 5 years ago. :P
<roasted> I quite like rhythmbox tho. More simplistic than Clementine but it actually has useful/expected features vs Gnome Music.
<qwxlea> clementine is like the dog from GOT, ugly but powerful, potentially evil (qt)
<roasted> I think I have some misguided anger towards Qt at the moment.
<roasted> The appindicator is acting silly with Qt apps
<qwxlea> i like krita...
<roasted> so i'm finding myself looking for a new IRC client that isn't Qt just to avoid that bug
<roasted> I hope it gets fixed by release though
<roasted> it's maddening
<qwxlea> testing polari here
<roasted> I'd rather simply not use appindicator than my icons changing just by my screen locking
<roasted> I'm tempted to try out polari
<roasted> but I would need some sort of bouncer
<roasted> I use quassel-core and quassel-client. It's gravy.
<roasted> I would need to set up ZNC or something to switch clients if I want that same feature set.
<roasted> and ZNC is hilarious to set up vs that of QuasselCore
<madigens> roasted: https://riot.im/
<roasted> never heard of this madigens
<roasted> looks neat at first glance tho
<madigens> me neither until a month ago. it's an online messenger thingamabob with irc bridging
<roasted> can I host it on my server?
<madigens> maybe, the core is apparently opensource
<qwxlea> madigens: that is not an inspiring line
<qwxlea> :-)
<roasted> haaa
<madigens> :P
<roasted> any of you running 17.10 with wayland?
<qwxlea> yes
<roasted> you see any random log outs when you hit certain keyboard shortcuts?
<madigens> i'd love to run wayland but i don't seem to get that option
<qwxlea> like what shortcuts?
<roasted> like I hit CTRL Q to close VLC
<roasted> an dit logged out my entire                                                                                             session
<qwxlea> just a sec... let me try
<roasted> and somehow my laptop locked up typing that as I hit space bar
<roasted> like just now I did it and it closed VLC fine
<roasted> but 15 mins ago
<roasted> session just died as if I hit log out
<qwxlea> nope works fine vlc+wayland+CTRL-Q
<roasted> it's happened with other apps too
<qwxlea> but i have a super-simple graphic card
<roasted> I don't even use VLC. That was the first time I opened it.
<qwxlea> gnome-mpv here
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> I dig gnome-mpv and mpv
<roasted> for difference use-case scenarios
<roasted> what's your experience with appindicator
<roasted> are you getting any wishy washy icons?
<roasted> i.e. screen times out or you lock it, come back, half are gone?
<roasted> seems isolated to Qt apps for the most part
<qwxlea> nope, sofar everything is great, better then kde-neon-plasma which crashed daily
<qwxlea> but i have been in chrome-emacs-gnome-terminal for two days, mainly
<roasted> yeah I had a bad experience with neon
<roasted> it does it with apps like dropbox and nextcloud too
<roasted> and quassel in my case
<roasted> telegram
<qwxlea> yes, i try kde every two years or so, and then go back to gnome
<roasted> if I lock screen and come back telegram, quassel, dropbox gone
<roasted> nextcloud remains somehow
<roasted> it's squirrely
<qwxlea> ok, i haven't installed those yet, let me try installing dropbox ... brb
<qwxlea> installing dropbox always makes me feel a bit dirty...
<roasted> yeah. I really don't use dropbox much.
<roasted> 5GB of Dropbox or 1TB on my nextcloud... tough decision :P
<roasted> dropbox is a good example of the issue with appindicator that 17.10 will use, tho
<qwxlea> roasted: you have a private nextcloud install?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> I just host it on an old light power server in my basement
<roasted> threw two laptop drives in there, 2x1TB, raid1'd them. it works. :P
<qwxlea> ok, testing closing my laptop, and coming back, hopefully... brb 
<roasted> no need to test close. Even a simple lock screen + log in (Super L, then log back in) will simulate the issue. :P
<roasted> hope the bug gets more traction by release
<qwxlea> ok, got myself a beer, as i am being super helpful today :-)
<roasted> you see the dropbox systray icon disappear?
<qwxlea> dropbox icon is gone
<roasted> there's a bug somewhere. could +1 it. :P sec...
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1719192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1719192 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Some Top Icons Disappear After Screen Locks - 17.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roasted> I gotta jet for a bit. back later. thanks for the quick confirmation. :P
<qwxlea> welcome!
<iratemin> Looking for some assistance on a wifi problem.  Upgraded 17.04 - 17.10 last night.  Wifi connects but continues to show a ? instead of strength.  Unable to resolve any address.
<iratemin> Asking again before I wipe the laptop. 
<qwxlea> iratemin: you can do some debugging with nmcli
<iratemin> im not experienced with that tool but can read up on it.  What types of checks do you suggest running?
<qwxlea> start with nmcli> some pastebin, it is probably a driver issue 
<iratemin> sounds good.  I'll play with it tonight.  thanks for the advice
<qwxlea> iratemin: we had stuff like this before: https://askubuntu.com/questions/613065/unable-to-connect-to-wireless-network-following-upgrade-to-15-04
<qwxlea> have fun!
<tosmann> Hi all, has anyone got any experience with the networking changes in Ubuntu 17.10 server in regard to static IPs and bridge interfaces?
<tosmann> Mmmmmm.... juicy silence....
<Bashing-om> tosmann: Generalities are too broad . Got a specific question ?
<tosmann> Bashing-om: Yes - I've tried setting my network preferences (static) the same way I used to in 17.04 and 16.10 ( /etc/network/interfaces). This is ignored in 17.10. I've also tried to create a /etc/systemd/network/25-myconf.network but this is also ignored. I can't find any documentation on what has changed or what should be the "preferred" way of doing things now - thus, I ask - what changed? I want to create my br0 interface that has th IP and config 
<tosmann> and redirect it to my enp8s4f0... 
<Bashing-om> tosmann: Good question that I do not know the answer to . no br0 experience here . wait for the response here of those who do know .
<qwxlea> tosmann: the best docs i used, but that was last year or so: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd#Bridge_interface
<qwxlea> is tracker-preferences dead? how do i tell tracker NOT to index certain folders?
<ducasse> tosmann: aiui, network configuration is now handled by netplan, but it is (or is supposed to, anyway) auto-generate config from existing /e/n/i or nm setups
<ducasse> you might want to look into it anyway, 'nplan' package. i've got a link, somewhere...
<tosmann> ducasse: step 1, hurdle 1: 
<tosmann> root@thjalfi:/etc/systemd/network# netplan ifupdown-migrate
<tosmann> Unsupported method manual
<tosmann> iface enp8s4f0 inet manual  <---- needed in the old /e/n/i when using a bridge...
<ducasse> oh, faaantastic. i was thinking of upgrading my desktop today, glad i didn't...
<ducasse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigratingToNetplan
<roasted> qwxlea: I have the opposite problem. Tracker seems to work against the default folders, but not of anything inside new folders I created, such as nextcloud, etc.
<roasted> oh what the
<roasted> think I just found it actually?
<qwxlea> roasted: gnome-control-center > search,  little star, add OTHER location
<roasted> qwxlea: system settings >> search >> 3 lines in lower right corner
<roasted> qwxlea: but doesn't that answer your question too as you can just disable what you don't want?
<qwxlea> roasted: maybe, it might take some time for stuff to appear, disapear from the index
<qwxlea> it sure is no OSX-spotlight :-(
<roasted> I'm already getting results populating
<roasted> so tracker must have updated
<roasted> a more logical default approach would be any non-hidden dir in /home/$USER
<roasted> wonder if I can just do that...
<tosmann> ducasse: the magic line that will unbreak the network; "apt install ifupdown" :) Thanks for the link. I think they still have a mile to go with the migration to Netplan. It may be a good idea from a descriptive installation point of view - but from the viewpoint of a sysop of decades, it's "one more thing I have to learn and another which I can't unlearn". I've installed ifupdown and am about to reboot - let's see if the iron comes up with an active 
<tosmann> network again :)
<Bashing-om> tosmann: fingers crossed :)
<ducasse> tosmann: let's hope so :) seems it's trendy to plug in new software before it can do the stuff the old did...
<tosmann> nope, still comes up on dhcp :|
<kiroma> GRUB doesn't display anything for me, but still responds to keyboard actions.
<kiroma> It started happening recently.
<tosmann> ok, progress - installed bridge-tools (which aren't installed by default - my oversight) and rebooted, now the interfaces _are_ correctly configured - but something still tags as failed in starting the network (delaying boot for almost 2 minutes)...
<Bashing-om> tosmann: ' systemd-analyze ; systemd-analyze blame ' give any hints ?
<tosmann> The problem was systemd-networkd-wait-online - and it wasn't enough to do systemctl disable, it needed systemctl mask
<tosmann> but at least no I have liftoff. Reboot time down to 160 seconds...
<tosmann> s/no/now
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-08
<roasted> is there a download somewhere for the gnome theme 17.10 is using out of the box?
<ducasse> roasted: i'm not sure which theme that is as i don't use a de (might be 'ambiance'?), but the package should be available through packages.ubuntu.com and/or launchpad
<flux242> what's the default display server in 17.10?
<ducasse> wayland, if it is supported by your system and you are talking about the default ubuntu desktop and not another flavor
<flux242> what about xubuntu?
<ducasse> then xorg, obviously
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<erle-> Gnome and KDE Wayland
<erle-> Mate and Xfce Xorg
<roasted> ducasse: yeah, for sure. I'm just having trouble locating it. I can't figure out where it resides on my system despite me obviously having it when I boot into the "Ubuntu" session, but once I go into the "Gnome" session I can't select it or anything. It must reside elsewhere and be hardcoded from the Ubuntu session.
<ducasse> roasted: could it possibly be gnome-themes-standard or -data? description says "Adwaita GTK+ 2 theme ...", but...
<ducasse> *shrug*
<ducasse> erle-: the default for kde is still xorg in 17.10, afaik
<erle-> ducasse, thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> I set up wayland on this Artful pc with the nouveau driver for nvidia gpu, and it took 5 reboots to get a semi stable desktop,  but widgets didn't work, or yakuake or many system settings , so wayland needs more development for sure.
<BluesKaj> on both sides, nvidia and Kubuntu
<roasted> ducasse: not sure. I find it weird I can't select it as a theme from the Gnome session. That's what makes me think it must be somewhat hard coded elsewhere.
<roasted> ducasse: but then the question comes up, how would I use it and install it? I can't seem to locate a .zip of it.
<ducasse> roasted: what do you have under /usr/share/themes? i assume the data files would still live there...
<ducasse> then you can use dpkg -S to determine package name
<BluesKaj> erle-, there are kwin-wayland packages that will work somewhat on kde/plasma https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland
<roasted> ducasse: Awaitda, Adwaitda-dark, Ambiance, default, emacs, highcontrast, numix, numix daily, radiance, raleigh.
<roasted> sounds like the typical stuff
<roasted> not sure if any of those scream "Ubuntu Gnome Shell Theme" to me. But maybe?
<ducasse> 'default'? if not, i've always thought the default theme was ambiance, but i could be very misguided there :)
<roasted> Default in Gnome session is just... the regular Gnome Shell theme... :P
<roasted> just bounced over to the Ubuntu session. The shell theme is Default here as well, but clearly different as it has the orange accents.
<ducasse> BluesKaj: isn't ambiance the default ubuntu theme?
<roasted> Ambiance is default, but there's a difference between the GTK theme and the Gnome Shell theme (if you were referencing my question)
<ducasse> ah, right.
<ducasse> maybe ask the wonderful people in #ubuntu-desktop?
<roasted> I could. Haven't yet. Figured +1 would be the way to go since it's 17.10 specific. :P
<BluesKaj> ducasse, breeze
<ducasse> i'm not a de user myself, so i'm a bit lost digging into their innards :)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yes, for plasma, but nvm :)
<erle-> Is anyone still using KDE?
<ikonia> many people do 
<erle-> Even SLED installs you Gnome if you don't explicitly tell otherweise.
<erle-> That's what KDE fans keep telling, my feeling is that they have fewer users than Xfce.
<ducasse> why is that a suitable question for this channel?
<erle-> (don't get me wrong, I also started with KDE in 2001)
<erle-> ducasse, you are right, sorry
<ducasse> ask in #ubuntu-discuss, there are several people in there who use plasma
<BluesKaj> erle-, frankly it doesn't matter if xfce has more users, kde/plasma is a viable and extremely flexible DE and that's is it's biggest problem. It does take time to configure it to one's satisfaction, definitely not for users who expect instant gratification, but I'm sure you're aware of that.
<jbicha> roasted: look in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/
<roasted> I see... theme files.
<roasted> wonder how I can apply it as my theme of choice in Gnome session
<roasted> compressing those items in a .zip and adding it via tweak tool said successful yet did nothing. Eh, was worth a shot. :P
<ducasse> :)
<erle-> Are there any plans to push btrfs in Ubuntu?
<roasted> somewhat doubt it, but maybe
<roasted> I haven't been getting the best vibes from btrfs for quite a while, just in terms of issues and certain key dev outlets pulling out.
<roasted> I'd bet on Ubuntu pushing ZFS before btrfs, but who knows.
<ducasse> +1 on that. btrfs hasn't even really been embraced for lxd (it works, though), where it could be useful
<ducasse> i mean, i use btrfs myself, but not on any fs that holds data i care about :)
<roasted> I haven't explored the likes of FS's beyond ext4 lately
<roasted> I have two software raid arrays on my file server and it's... just fine.
<ducasse> zfs is really, really nice
<roasted> someday I'd like to tinker with zfs more
<roasted> but I struggle with the idea of uprooting something that #justworks right now
<erle-> ZFS4Linux is not the same as native ZFS
<erle-> what matters is the code, not the on-disk format
<roasted> what's different?
<erle-> ZFS4Linux does not give Linux automatically the matureness of Solaris' ZFS
<ducasse> most of the code is unchanged
<erle-> the glue code matters
<ducasse> but this is also heading quickly offtopic
<erle-> yes
<roasted> I'm still struggling with this theme.
<roasted> I must be doing something wrong.
<BluesKaj> ZFS seems to be directed at very dynamic use and large changes to files and applications etc, almost overkill for the likes of most users
<roasted> I understand ZFS can rebuild its array without doing the full sync that traditional raid has to do. Easier on the drives. Makes me wonder/curious/semi interested.
<roasted> if one of my 3TB drives would pop I'd be looking at a 20-24 hour resync time where the drives are hounded pretty good...
<roasted> why did Jeremy have to bounce after his quick input. I feel like he holds the answer. :<
<tosmann> There are 2 things that ZFS differs in in regard to RAID. One is that it actually handles failed volumes better than most, if not all of its competitors using raidz2, raidz3 - the other thing is more important - bit rot. ZFS has built in data retention that keeps bit-rot away. No other FS offers this. As for safety and security goes - I had a 45-disk 50TB JBOD ZFS raidz3 array bork on me (crappy disks) - in total, I lost exactly 0.5 files (1 file got 
<tosmann> corrupted so that half the contents were lost). That's how good ZFS is. Wouldn't trust any other FS to my data (that's 25 years of experience with file systems on over 10 distinct platforms to account for!)
<roasted> tosmann: for sure. I've had thoughts about doing it, just not sure I'm at the time/place to venture into it more. Wife is flirting with the red zone of going into labor. Don't think she'd take kindly to me saying hang on I'm getting my data synced to the ZFS array, so I'm letting my ext4 mdadm setup in place for now. :P
<roasted> it's something I want to tinker with though.
<tosmann> congrats on your wife and newborn to be! :) Middle name of newborn "Artsy" ? ;) - but yes, I seriously recommend looking into ZFS. It _is_ a bit slower than other RAID arrays on Linux (while it's much faster on OpenSolaris) - but that's bound to change soon. Just remember - use 2 identical sized partitions on 2 (or more) distinct (and preferably different kinds of) disks.
<xan_IT> hi, need help to configure static ip on ubuntu 17.10 server
<xan_IT>  /etc/network/interfaces seams not works anymore
<tosmann> xan_IT: same problem I went through yesterday!
<xan_IT> good, have you found solution?
<roasted> tosmann: thanks! 3rd one, and a boy this time! Didn't think I was capable... :P My biggest concerns about it are hardware spec. I have an i3 server, 8GB non-ECC RAM. Storage is 60GB SSD, 1x2TB HDD, 2x1TB (RAID1), 4x3TB (RAID6). If I put the current RAID1 and RAID6 in two separate pools I question if my current hardware is 'good' for ZFS. 
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25700371/
<tosmann> xan_IT: install the ofipdown package
<tosmann> duh
<tosmann> ifupdown
<BluesKaj> xan_IT, using network-manager?
<xan_IT> has only command line ssh
<StrangeNoises> man systemd.network
<StrangeNoises> caveat: not had to do this myself
<xan_IT> so is confirmed that from 17.10 systemd manage network?
<ducasse> no, 'netplan'
<tosmann> xan_IT: you only need to add the ifupdown package, edit /etc/network/interfaces and it works again. Alternatively, if you have a relatively simple e/n/i configuration, then you could try "netplan ifupdown-migrate" - if you want to try to take the new route of action (i.e. _not_ use ifupdown)
<roasted> random "looking forward" question. If I have a 14.04 box, can I leap to 18.04 in place come that day? Or would it hit 16.04 in between?
<tosmann> but it's not guaranteed to work...
<Faux> roasted: Officially you have to go through 16.04.
<xan_IT> thz i try to use the new way :D
<roasted> Faux: thought so. thanks <3
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25700371/ this is the old configuration
<Faux> (In practice, you could try it the other way; it generally works in my experience.)
<tosmann> roasted: I've never been able to do an LTS2LTS upgrade and multiple upgrades are a pain (last one, 12.04->14.04 required 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 and then 14.04 ... ) Bound to mess up one's system.
<StrangeNoises> netplan seems sensible, if on ubuntu, which of course we are. also has migration from /etc/network/interfaces
<tosmann> Pretty much, if a system upgrade from LTS to LTS is supposed to work, the system has to be as vanilla as possible. Never seen a system "vanilla" beyond the first 2 minutes after install...
<BluesKaj> xan_IT, remove auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<roasted> tosmann: yeah. I do an obscene amount of backups on my server (nightly rsyncs of raw data to other locations, nightly tar's of /etc and other config dirs, etc) so a rebuild is wicked easy for me. Makes me a little more playful with upgrades since things CAN explode and it won't matter.
<StrangeNoises> never heard of it before now. reading. seems to be ubuntu-specific, as opposed to a solution that ought to work on any systemd distro
<xan_IT>  sudo netplan ifupdown-migrate
<xan_IT> [sudo] password for xan: 
<xan_IT> enp1s0: method static is not supported
<StrangeNoises> probably best write it by hand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan/Design
<ducasse> it doesn't seem to support a whole lot yet, no
<StrangeNoises> (useful example config)
<tosmann> wonderful - perhaps they only migrate dhcp interfaces :p For now I opted to go with ifupdown on my server - "if it works, I see no reason to break it (with netplan)".
<roasted> omg, jbicha!
<roasted> you left me hangin bro :P
<roasted> Do you know how I can take the default gnome-shell theme from the Ubuntu session (in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme as you indicated) and apply that to the "Gnome" session (installed from repos) within 17.10?
<roasted> I tried to take the files, zip them, and install it in Tweak Tool. Says successful but it's clearly not applying it. Looks like the default gnome shell theme with the heavy gray and blue accents.
<jbicha> why don't you just use the Ubuntu session?
<BluesKaj> xan_IT add this, auto enp1s0
<roasted> truth be told I'm trying to simply avoid the appindicator, jbicha. It's a little broken from what I've seen. Goal was to use Gnome, enable Ubuntu Dock (avoid enabling appindicator), and otherwise theme it to match.
<StrangeNoises> wasn't aware the *shell* theme was different
<xan_IT> BluesKaj there is already 
<StrangeNoises> or wouldn't both appear in the shell theme menu?
<roasted> StrangeNoises: in 17.10, the Gnome theme is just listed as Default, but it's clearly the Ubuntu-specific gnome shell theme.
<jbicha> roasted: there's not an easy to way to disable one extension https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=783104
<ubottu> Gnome bug 783104 in extensions "Not possible to disable individual Classic extensions in GNOME Classic" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<roasted> jbicha: right -- that's what I was told. That's why I just spun up the Gnome session (not Ubuntu session) and was adding things back.
<BluesKaj> xan_IT, right ok, then make sure your DNS nameservers are still listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<jbicha> roasted: as a temporary workaround, you can edit /usr/share/gnome-shell/modes/ubuntu.json to remove the appindicator extension but that will be overwritten whenever gnome-shell is updated
<roasted> oh?
<roasted> that sounds glorious. I must test this.
<jbicha> roasted: I believe there's only 1 app in the default install that uses appindicators (transmission, & error messages from the software updater)
<xan_IT> BluesKaj resolv.conf -> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<roasted> jbicha: yeah - but nextcloud, dropbox, quassel, and telegram are all ones I use in my own world of "roasted's default install", and all 4 of those act... weird. :P
<jbicha> so I don't see why you think appindicator is so broken that it's worth all that work
<roasted> jbicha: all it takes is locking the screen and resuming to see where appindicator has issues. :<
<jbicha> I don't have that problem ;)
<roasted> I'd rather not have it at the moment than have it in that incarnation.
<StrangeNoises> appindicators appears to not even show at all in Xorg sessions. that problem's come and gone, but it's present atm
<roasted> jbicha: there's no less than a dozen reports on launchpad, github, and upstream to the appindicator extension though.
<StrangeNoises> and then yeah even when it works, some things in it don't survive a displaysleep
<roasted> some reports suggest it may be an upstream to Qt bug, but who knows. There's a number of squirrely things going on with it.
<StrangeNoises> indeed, mostly what i have in mine is enpass and nextcloud clients, and those are both qt
<StrangeNoises> :-(
<roasted> in the end I'd rather not have it vs deal with it. I tested what I could, reported everything I saw, etc. 
<roasted> I could always add it back if I catch wind the reports get updated
<roasted> jbicha: I just nuked it from the ubuntu.json file as you recommended. Thank you for that. It'll help for my sanity for now as I tinker with 17.10 more. :D
<BluesKaj> xan_IT, so you don't use DNS nameservers?
<xan_IT> blueskaj seams, it's strange, ping www.google.com works
<BluesKaj> xan_IT, try addding nameserver 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 to /etc/resolve.conf in place of that subnet 127...
<ducasse> or set them up in /e/n/i
<BluesKaj> err /etc/resolv.conf
<xan_IT> BluesKaj seams solved configuring /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<xan_IT> but i don't know how works :D
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25700687/
<BluesKaj> not familiar with netplan
<ducasse> nobody is yet :)
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25700701/
<xan_IT> why is so complicated ???
<xan_IT> dns are so fun :D
<StrangeNoises> grr. really getting tired of my gnome sessions never surviving a display sleep
<StrangeNoises> and i mean, right now, *never*
<StrangeNoises> though that changes over time
<Asad2005> Do i need to remove dash to dock in order to have a working ubuntu dock? and how
<StrangeNoises> in the end i removed the dashtodock *package* (ie: gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock) because trying to switch between it and ubuntu dock was crashing, and installed dash to dock from the extensions site instead, and that works fine
<StrangeNoises> don't get thunderbird unread mail badges though :-(
<StrangeNoises> huh. weird, appindicators have actually shown up in this session. completely randomly
<StrangeNoises> only change i did was to upgrade dash to dock to current git master, primarily to get those icon badges. no idea why that should affect appindicators
<Asad2005> StrangeNoises: I tried apt-get remove gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock but it returns not installed but still ubuntu dock is not showing and is showing error in extention page
<madigens> is there a way to force a wayland ubuntu session? i can't select it from the login screen
<ducasse> madigens: do you have nvidia hybrid graphics?
<madigens> no, the laptop has some radeon 5xxx igp
<ducasse> then i'm not sure, sorry.
<jbicha> Asad2005: gsettings reset org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<jbicha> then you'll need to re-enable any extensions you want
<roasted> jbicha: until a future version where one can disable Ubuntu-esque extensions in gnome tweak, is the modes/ubuntu.json editing as you name-dropped earlier the best go-to when utilizing ubuntu-session?
<jbicha> roasted: I don't know how to answer that. It's definitely not supported since any future gnome-shell bugfix release will overwrite your modification
<roasted> jbicha: but I like that idea, because if I see appindicator come back it's a signal to me that *perhaps* it were updated and i should check it out.
<roasted> my goal isn't to go appindicator-free permanently. While I get 17.10 is still being refined, I find it to be an eye-sore with its (current) inconsistent behavior. So I think that might be the best approach for what I'm after.
<Asad2005> jbicha: Thank you it worked
<adamitsch> Why area select screenshot doesnt work ?
<dm_comp> hi, I'm on 17.10 in Files I'm missing the side panel Home Doc Dow etc? 
<jbicha> dm_comp: sorry, that feature doesn't work in the default Ubuntu 17.10 desktop
<jbicha> dm_comp: maybe I misunderstood, could you post a screenshot?
<roasted> isn't there a file somewhere in ~ that controls that?
<roasted> /home/user/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks in my super quick search
<jbicha> dm_comp: click 'Files' in the top bar to open the appmenu and make sure there is a checkbox next to Sidebar by clicking on it
<adamitsch> any idea why selective area screenshot doesn't save a photo? 
<jbicha> adamitsch: maybe you are affected by LP: #1720262 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720262 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-screenshot Actions don't work in default Ubuntu 17.10 session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720262
<roasted> hm, weird
<roasted> I just hit CTRL W to close a chrome tab and my entire desktop logged out...
<roasted> that's only the... 9th or 10th time that's happened with various close-oriented actions delivered via keyboard shortcut
<roasted> wonder if that's a wayland thinger... been using that almost full time on this 17.10 rig
<adamitsch> jbicha: yes, same problem. But it isn't yet solved? 
<jbicha> adamitsch: no, one workaround would be to hide those Actions from the right-click menu but I'm not sure whether that is a good idea…
<adamitsch> jbicha: I'll just wait until they fix it. It is useful feature and I find it working on every gnome distribution
<jbicha> adamitsch: except it doesn't work on any gnome distribution now but you can still use the keyboard shortcuts
<jbicha> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/screen-shot-record.html
<adamitsch> jbicha: FML ... I thought you need to hold ctrl as I got used to while using ubuntu mate with custom shortcut. Thanks and sorry for bothering :D 
<dm_comp> jbicha: thx! the sidebar was disabled :)
<dm_comp> not sure how that happened
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-01
<howarth> Is the following a known issue with cosmic?
<howarth> I noticed that when performing a clean install on an external USB drive on a MacPro 3,1 that cosmic configured for grub-pc instead of grub-efi-amd64 like under the bionic installer    
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-03
<bumblehead> and it stays that way until I turn off the machine
<bumblehead> I'm using cosmic cuttlefish and need to boot one of the older kernels from the grub boot list, otherwise at some point during the boot process the screen goes black with blinking cursor
<bumblehead> and it stays that way until I turn off the machine
<bumblehead> someone in #ubuntu directed me here to #ubuntu+1
<bumblehead> I added `WaylandEnable=false` to /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<bumblehead> and that seems to have resolved it
<guiver_d> is there a command that I can use to report my daily build version (or date of build)?
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-04
<guiver_d> is there a command that I can use to report my daily build version (ie date of build)?
<krytarik> guiver_d: "cat /var/log/installer/media-info"
<bcurtiswx> 4.18.0-8-generic, i get login screen, then when i hit enter after credentials are input it goes to black and i can not get it to unfreeze. no keyboard input, no switching TTY's just hard reset
<bcurtiswx> where would i start in my debugging search?
<bcurtiswx> i know that using the recovery kernel if i choose start normally it will do some things come back to the menu again and after hitting start normally it will boot fine and i can login no problem
<tomreyn> bcurtiswx: does it work on a stable release? what is your hardware and driver?
<tomreyn> *graphics hardware
<nacc> bcurtiswx: or try the kernel before that one, if it's still on the system?
<bcurtiswx> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
<bcurtiswx> 390.87 Nvidia Driver
<bcurtiswx> I can try the kernel before
<bcurtiswx> brb
<bcurtiswx> same with the .17 kernel
<bcurtiswx> this hardware was fine on BB afaicr
<nacc> bcurtiswx: so it hasn't worked with 18.10 at all?
<bcurtiswx> i started later in the 18.10 cycle, so i can't answer that completely
<nacc> bcurtiswx: well, i mean, in your experience so far :)
<bcurtiswx> correct
<nacc> bcurtiswx: ok, that helps a bit :) [i don't know why you are seeing that, tbh]
<guiverc> thanks krytarik  (yesterday's daily-build-ver question); my current lubuntu/xubuntu (x86) don't have it, but /var/log/boot.log (&casper.log) had it ; you allowed me to find it so thank you :)
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-05
<elichai2> Hey, Is wayland coming to Ubuntu anytime soon? (I really hope that finally HiDi will be better supported, and multiple scaling for different screens)
<nacc> elichai2: Wayland is available on ubuntu already?
<elichai2> Are you saying or asking?
<nacc> elichai2: i'm saying. and asking why you are asking when it will come to Ubuntu, when it is alreaady there.
<elichai2> nacc: but X is still the default compositor, right?(in wayland there should be better resolution scalings)
<nacc> elichai2: yes, it is the default, you didn't ask when wayland will be the default.
<elichai2> nacc: you're right. I meant to ask when it will be baked enough that I could leave X11 completely
<elichai2> last time I talked about this (around a year ago) people told me that it's still not compatible with tons of stuff
<nacc> elichai2: afaik, that's still the case
<nacc> elichai2: but try it and see?
<elichai2> i'll try on a vm. any good refrence to installing with wayland instead of X11?
<elichai2> (I prefer kde-plasma over gnome, but I can try gnome too just to test wayland)
<nacc> elichai2: afaik, it's just a session choice at the greeter
<elichai2> oh you mean it's part of the installer now?
<nacc> elichai2: i don't know what you mean by 'installer'?
<nacc> elichai2: you can use wayland on ubuntu now
<elichai2> wait. how?
<elichai2> without installing and changing a lot of stuff?
<nacc> elichai2: you pick the gnome on wayland session, I just said that
<nacc> elichai2: i don't know how/if you can on kubuntu
<elichai2> I'm checking if it's possible with sddm too, but im download a 18.04 gnome iso now to test on vm
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-06
<leonardus> I haven't been paying attention, is there a release date for 18.10 yet?
<Rounin> TJ-: Seems that my other user, Mr. Guest Guest, also has the same issue
<TJ-> Rounin: ok, that helps a lot
<TJ-> so as pacmd also doesn't list it it seems to be a problem with PA finding the ALSA devices. I think the next thing to do is test the ALSA output to prove there is sound
<TJ-> Rounin: can you show me "pastebinit <( aplay -L )"
<Rounin> Outright moving .config/pulse and killall -9 pulse had no effect either
<Rounin> TJ-: What a clever tool! http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ShfRg6Ggyw/
<Rounin> (Now all we need to do is build a network stack on top of it, and we can finally have functional bidirectional TCP again)
<TJ-> Rounin: now try "speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=PCH -t wav"
<Rounin> TJ-:  Hmmm... "Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy"
<Rounin> TJ-: And aplay with -D sysdefault led to: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1063:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore aplay: main:828: audio open error: Permission denied
<Rounin> front:CARD=PCH seems to lead to "Device or resource busy" whereas sysdefault:CARD=PCH gets permission denied when creating the semaphore
<Rounin> I was so sure we could blame Poettering for this one
<TJ-> Rounin: I think I had the syntax slightly wrong; but I can't make it work here either - I suspected in my case PA had thw ALSA device open exclusively. The syntax should be "-Dfront:PCH -t wav"
<Rounin> Ah wait wait
<Rounin> Now I tried it as root
<Rounin> Let me just move my cable over to the analogue port
<Rounin> "left front left front..."
<Rounin> Yeah, seems like it's just a permission issue
<Rounin> If only I knew what to change the permissions of... Do you know where these devices are?
<TJ-> Right, so maybe your user isn't in the plugdev and/or audio groups?
<Rounin> There are some "pulse" and "audio" gr... Yup
<Rounin> Perhaps I did something weird to make it work before, and it stopped working due to the upgrade?
<Rounin> Can't imagine why it worked in the previous version
<TJ-> Rounin: have you reviewed the syslog/auth.log for clues ?
<Rounin> TJ-: Oh wow! A lot of "Oct  6 17:53:30 lightning dbus-daemon[846]: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.42" (uid=1000 pid=2144 comm="/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog " label="unconfined") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint1.Error.NotImplemented" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.299" (uid=0 pid=8035 comm="/usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd " 
<Rounin> label="unconfi"
<Rounin> Etc. etc.
<Rounin> I've added myself to the groups, so I'll try logging out entirely and then back in
<Rounin> Brb
<Rounin> Hello again! I had to go in with a bootable USB and change my root password... Apparently I misspelled it when I set it, and the next 5-6 times I typed it
<Rounin> Anyway, TJ-, I just wanted to say it's working now, and it was indeed the pulseaudio/audio/etc. group issue. Thanks so much for your help!
<TJ-> Rounin: yay! I wonder if that needs reporting since it seems it should have been handled in the upgrade
<Rounin> TJ-: Yeah, hard to tell... After all, who knows how and why it was working before?
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-30
<wonko> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tQnJqYCQbq/ <-- ipmitool sel list
<tomreyn> wonko: broken fan, eh?
<tomreyn> apparently the log's not running full, though ;)
<wonko> Which fan is broken? I haven't looked at the output yet.
<wonko> It looks like all the fans go critical low at some point?
<tomreyn> hmm yes, either they're all past their lifetime and full of dirt or the firmware is just too dedicated to tracking their states
<wonko> I'll go for the latter
<wonko> they are all clean as of checking recently
<wonko> ok, getting ready to do a fresh install
<wonko> I'm done screwing with this.
<wonko> if the zpool will ever export. Sheesh!
<kinghat> so this is talking about being on kubuntu but im talking about installing the backports while on ubuntu 19.10.
<kinghat> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-90-plasma-5-17-beta-available-for-testing/
<kinghat> via: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and apt install kubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> oh you're asking about a flavour specific PPA. i guess you'd seek support with this in the flavor channel, so #kubuntu
<kinghat> im just talking about getting most recent plasma on most recent ubuntu
<dax> the most recent ubuntu is 19.04. 19.10 comes out next month, it's not stable yet
<kinghat> tried 19.10 with kubuntu-ppa/backports but i got: https://paste.debian.net/1103328/
<kinghat> right. i just figured i would test out the beta
<dax> and yes, the kubuntu backports PPA only gets packages for versions supported by Kubuntu, so not the current devel release
<kinghat> so maybe i have to do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y instead.
<kinghat> though thats not backports so not sure it would work?
<dax> possibly. #kubuntu is more likely to know, since it's that team that maintains those PPAs
<kinghat> alright thanks.
<dax> that /beta PPA does have eoan builds, at least
<kinghat> ya im just not sure how different that is from using the regular backports and doing: apt install kubuntu-desktop from it.
<OerHeks> backports from what? there is no 20.04 yet.
<kinghat> ?
<kinghat> it has to be a .04 release to get backports?
<valorie> backports generally means that the newest stuff is going into the next release, but some stuff will be "backported" to the present release
<valorie> or to the last LTS
<valorie> security stuff always is
<kinghat> i just want to follow ubuntu .04/.10 release cycle for faster updates and bring the newest plasma to it.
<valorie> right
<valorie> and this time around, backports did that for you
<valorie> and the beta ppa even got you the beta
<valorie> see kubuntu.org/news for more indepth info
<kinghat> i havent done anything yet. i installed 19.10 in a vm and tried to install the backports but got this error: https://paste.debian.net/1103328/
<OerHeks> lolz
<kinghat> so i figured id ask around
<lotuspsychje> oO
<kinghat> o?
<kinghat> 🤷
<valorie> there are no backports for 19.10
<valorie> there is nothing to backport
<valorie> 20.04 hasn't started yet
<valorie> as dax said above
<valorie> 19.10 isn't even released
<valorie> there will be no backports or beta for that matter in it for maybe a month or two
<kinghat> so as soon at 19.10 is released there wont be backports for it?
<lotuspsychje> what are you trying to get exactly kinghat 
<valorie>  not until 20.04 is set up, and the toolchain is done
<kinghat> i just want to follow ubuntu .04/.10 release cycle for faster updates and bring the newest plasma to it.
<valorie> watch the website
<kinghat> newest ubuntu and newest plasma
<valorie> when exciting stuff is in backports, we'll talk about it
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: you want to be at edge and have the newest of the newest at all times? 
<valorie> everywhere
<kinghat> im on neon right now, which is awesome, but id like to follow the faster ubuntu release cycle.
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: if you are ok with system breakage, you could enable proposed?
<OerHeks> oke, then enjoy the show with 19.10 beta
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: testing is your purpose i hope?
<kinghat> at this point im just trying to see it in a vm.
<lotuspsychje> just keep in mind, proposed is not very reccomended if you want stable
<kinghat> i wouldnt mind 19.04 with newest plasma via backports but when 19.04 upgrades to 19.10 i dont know what will happen to the plasma install?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: why do you keep mention backports, whats your benefit with it exactly?
<kinghat> nothing other than this article: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-kde-plasma-5-7-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10
<valorie> I suggest sticking with Kubuntu.org/news and perhaps #kubuntu-devel in IRC
<valorie> the tut you cite is *not* supported by the neon team
<valorie> or the kubuntu team
<valorie> you break something, you get to keep all the pieces
<lotuspsychje> and the backport line, mentions LTS with 19.10 is not
<lotuspsychje> wich
<kinghat> i know it says you should use backports then
<kinghat> thats why i was saying backports
<lotuspsychje> i would approach it the way valorie says
<lotuspsychje> the (k)ubuntu way
<valorie> you can run kubuntu (in a VM) that follows our CI which is even more bleeding edge than running proposed
<valorie> but really, testing when we ask for testing is the most useful
<valorie> stuff in proposed often gets pulled and replaced, for instance
<kinghat> i dont need to be bleeding edge i just want to be on the non LTS cadence. the faster one, whatever thats called.
<valorie> which is what I do
<valorie> I'm on the beta Plasma right now
<valorie> when it is released, I'll purge the beta
<valorie> and upgrade to 19.10 probably
<kinghat> 19.04 would auto upgrade to 19.10?
<Gargoyle> Hi all.
<Gargoyle> My settings button has vanished from the main "top right" menu... Is this known? where's the best place to report it?
<Gargoyle> OK. NM!
<Gargoyle> gnome-control-center got removed. Apparently it has a dependency on mysql-common which I didn't spot when removing mysql
<Bashing-om> Gargoyle: Good spot ! :D
<bittin_> Downloading the last 19.10 beta now
<bittin_> done :)
<Gargoyle> Is 19.10 going to have a 5.4 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.13.14 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: we will see at final release what happens
<Gargoyle> :)
<wonko> Ok, let's see if I can replicate this train wreck in a VM
<lotuspsychje> :p
<wonko> Because I'm very interested to know what happened
<wonko> and want to spare anyone else of this heartburn
<wonko> thankfully I just re-installed ubuntu a couple weeks ago so all the gyrations I had to go through are fresh in my mind. :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-01
<wonko> Is there a chance xiccd will get upgraded to 0.3.0 for 19.10?
<wonko> 0.2.4 seems to have a bug that causes it to use 100% CPU
<Fudge> can anyone help explain something to me, i use console with screen reader, espeakup or speechd-up, it has worked for years and years but now i need to log in as a nother user for the sound to work, has something chagned with pulse recently, say past three weeks?
<Fudge> i just installed the beta to see if it was something there and hosed my home folder too in case it was a local setting
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-02
<donofrio> best way to get xfce4 on my 19.10 install.....I recall a command besides apt-get install xfce*, but I forget
<donofrio> unless I'm getting hardware accel in whatever default is...
<donofrio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Qf7NnYT7P/
<donofrio> yah it's a cr-48 ;)
<donofrio> tryin sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop going back to mute....
<Fudge> has speech-dispatcher been updated in this dev cycle?
<Fudge> speechd-up wont connect to it anymore
<krytarik> Fudge: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speech-dispatcher/+changelog - if that helps you any.
<solsTiCe> hi. The other day, I upgraded my HDD USB ubuntu install to latest 19.10 beta. It was fine on my laptop. But running in my netbook, I was left with a non working touchpad. with xorg or wayland. I tried installing some libinput xorg-synpactics package to no avail. I didn't look into tha mater since. anyone got ideas on that ? a bug ? an update has been rolled out ?
<solsTiCe> +external+ HDD
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: did you update you say? or clean installed 19.10?
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: no upgraded from 19.04
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: ah, we very reccomend to clean install devel version of ubuntu until final, this way we prevent giving the developers extra work by seeking maybe bad upgrade bugs
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: im not saying this is the case for you, but why take the chance right?
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: 'if' this bug is happening on a clean 19.10 iso we surely will help you find the root cause
<solsTiCe> It was to get a sneak peek on the next ubuntu. I don't use that much that install
<solsTiCe> well beta is for that no ? finding bug ? be it for upgraded install or not
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: i understand! its the users choice
<solsTiCe> if you kill your system by upgrading, the beta users are there to let you know
<solsTiCe> right ?
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: i agree the upgrade process might also need bugged out, but as a devel/beta tester you should also compare the clean way too, hence trying a clean daily
<solsTiCe> ooo kay
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: the last thing we want, is creating a new !bug with a chance its caused by an error from 19.04
<solsTiCe> it wasn't an old 19.04 install. last month may be
<lotuspsychje> yeah i didnt say this was your case, just perhaps test a real quicky live usb 19.10 to see if your touchpad scrambles?
<Fudge> krytarik:  thanks for that, ill poke the maintainer
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: the live cd is fine. touchpad is working and wifi too.
<solsTiCe> I forgot to say that the upgraded install, I don't have wifi anymore also. I do'nt why it was screwed up during the upgrade.
<solsTiCe> oh because I made the upgrade on my laptop while the install was made on the netbook ? but there are kernel wifi drivers if I am not wrong
<solsTiCe> May I have reset some hardware cache, when I switch from laptop to netbook ?
<solsTiCe> never mind. the HDD is dying. I got I/O error on some block and I can't boot from it for now
<solsTiCe> I don't know HDD is still fine after all. I need to double check. By changing of USB port, it boots fine. I got a working touchpad in gdm, but after that ....
<solsTiCe> and wifi is fine. at least the interface is up
<solsTiCe> oh f.... sorry for all that noise. the touchpad was just .. disabled ... by me. on the laptop I use a mouse and disable the touchpad. /o\ sorry
<yerbestpal> Hi folks. I have noticed that logging into my windows 10 KVM VM on virt-manager on 19.10 causes both the guest and host system to completely freeze, requiring a hard reset. This doesn't happen on 19.04.
<yerbestpal> Is anyone familiar with this issue?
<lordcirth> yerbestpal, is the KVM running on the same machine?
<yerbestpal> Yes.
<yerbestpal> I also tried creating an entirely new VM from an ISO to make sure it wasn't something of my own doing, but once windows reached first login, the same thing happened.
<lordcirth> yerbestpal, when you say "logging on" do you mean you can open the console, but as soon as you press Enter on a login, it freezes?
<yerbestpal> I mean once I log into the guest. Windows boots, and once it passes the boot splash and logs in, everything freezes.
<yerbestpal> Including the host system
<lordcirth> Interesting
<yerbestpal> I can confirm it happens on both ubuntu mate and xubuntu
<lordcirth> yerbestpal, can you run a Linux guest reliably?
<yerbestpal> Good question
<yerbestpal> I will download an iso and report back
<yerbestpal> I did think it pretty odd that the entire host system locks up - I can't even use ctrl-alt-f1, etc to get into a new terminal.
<yerbestpal> Actually, I just remembered I reinstalled to 19.04 since I need access to the VM for college, so I can't actually test this.
<yerbestpal> I did make a bug report on Launchpad though it isn't currently tied to a package.
<lordcirth> yerbestpal, can you post the bug report URL?
<yerbestpal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1846281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1846281 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "Full system locks up when logging into a Windows 10 KVM guest" [Undecided,New]
<lordcirth> yerbestpal, subbed, that will raise the heat a little. I notice that it got categorized, that's a start.
<yerbestpal> lordcirth, thanks a bunch. Hopefully this gets the ball rolling.
<yerbestpal> Does anyone here know if there is an appropriate IRC channel to discuss Snap issues?
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> oops, i was thinking it'd point to #snapcraft - though that's not a discussion channel
<tomreyn> well, snap *development* discussion
<tomreyn> yerbestpal: ^
<yerbestpal> ahhh okay
<yerbestpal> Hrm
<yerbestpal> Doesn't sound too appropriate. Thanks though.
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-03
<Sven_vB> hi! is there a way to download just the initramfs + kernel of the current beta live CD?
<KOLANICH>  /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu//libpthread.so.0: undefined reference to `__libc_vfork@GLIBC_PRIVATE'
<KOLANICH> it also breaks qtcreator https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1846222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1846222 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "__libc_vfork not found in libpthread.so.0 for clangbackend" [Undecided,New]
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libc/+filebug oopses, so report here
<KOLANICH> anyone alive here?
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-04
<erle-> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1161494/npm-version-is-not-compatible-with-node-js-version
<erle-> how is that possible, who is packaging this?
<erle-> is npm and nodejs not packaged by the same people?
<valorie> erle-: sounds like a question for #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-05
<fsws> if I upgrade to ubuntu 19.10 today before official release date, will I still be able to get the official release later? I'm using "do-release-upgrade -d" will there be any difference between pre-release and post-release ubuntu 19.10?
<krytarik> !final | fsws
<ubottu> fsws: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Eoan and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<tomreyn> the only difference should be the potential impact of using a beta quality installer and upgrader
<fsws> tomreyn: thanks. with release date so close, I guess risk is minimal
<fsws> tomreyn: after post-release date, will I be getting the same installer that everyone will be using if I upgrade a pre-release version now? 
<tomreyn> fsws: i can't seem to follow. if you upgrade now you won't get an installer, but an upgrader, and you get it now, and not later.
<fsws> tomreyn: ok. thank you. As long as I can get the same post-release version if I install a pre-release version today, I'm fine.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=3020c47c7a0511a638902925862cc6789628a6df
<tomreyn> jiberl's branch was merged
<tomreyn> * jibel's
<lotuspsychje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubiquity-ZFS-Install-Lands
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn lordcirth_ ^
<lotuspsychje> karlthane: ^
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-06
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MypbMcj3Pt/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bmpwxP2qYD/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/scNpWnDPJh/ Not container vmdk on USB FLASH. Does not see usb flash, nothing to mount. Windows sees as RAW (f2fs). If in a host (Win) for the guest (U-Mate) in the VMw. P. if usb flash I will mount  as the real a physical disk USB flash is visible and works in the guest. Checked for the errors f2fs, no errors in the guest. Usb flash
<qwertuttyty>  3.0 turned on permanently. MBR f2fs 3.0. Same if you connect to another usb 2.0 controller - log as in usb 2.0 no. Usb 3.0 controller external. "USB vmw. p. driver" does not work in the host Windows - mount as real a physical disk scsi.
<qwertuttyty> Same if you connect to another usb 2.0 controller - log as in usb 2.0 no. Does not see usb flash, nothing to mount
<qwertuttyty> https://ibb.co/fVWYFjT
<qwertuttyty> Same if I connect to another usb 2.0 controller - log as in usb 2.0 no. Not bug.  It 's been a long time.
<qwertuttyty> Win not see as raw not have a letter , but can see in the device manager, in the programs for manage hard drive partitions, in the virtual machine if connected as a physical disk, in ifs driver. external USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL805 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 30 [XHCI]), integrated in motherboard USB 2.0.
<qwertuttyty> Humor: format or not format is the question
<tomreyn> !tty | Sbur3 
<ubottu> Sbur3: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Sbur3> I messed up upgrade to 19.1O. Something went wrong during "started brfilter".  Now, boot bring
<tomreyn> "Now, boot bring" ?
<Sbur3> brings me to "Oh no  !Something has gone wrong.A problem has occured and the system can't recover. Please log out and try again"
<tomreyn> ah, such can happen on pre-releases ;)
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Got a help for me to get to a shell? I'm thinking about sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> are you sure about "brfilter"?
<tomreyn> i don't see any reference to it anywhere
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Not exactly.  br or bp ... I"m not a hae
<Sbur3> hardened cv
<tomreyn> about getting a shell, ubottu told you before you started talking here
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I saw that obuttu told me that I had to ask here instead of in ubuntu
<tomreyn> bpfilter does exist
<tomreyn> !tty | Sbur3 
<tomreyn> <ubottu> Sbur3: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Sbur3> tomreyn: !tty?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: So F3, F4, F5, or F6?
<tomreyn> yes, any of these
<tomreyn> do you happen to have proprietary drivers installed?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Think that dpkg --configure -a would help?  Just tried F3 combination.  Didn't work. I feel that the keyboard seems unrecognized until the desktop or to the users screen
<tomreyn> so you held down Ctrl and Alt keys and then tapped F3, then released Ctrl and Alt, and nothing happened?
<tomreyn> dpkg --configure -a     may help if your upgrade was interrupted
<tomreyn> the keyboard should get recognized from the early kernel boot onwards.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Yup.  During the 10 secs in Grub boot menu, I can't even choose to get a command line or to edit
<tomreyn> hmm this may rather point to a hardware issue though
<tomreyn> does your keyboard work in the bios?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: It did
<Sbur3> ... before
<tomreyn> so it doesn't now?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: since the failed upgrade
<Sbur3> no
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I'm at the users login screeen.  is there a way to get into shell from here? The mouse works fine
<TJ-> Sbur3: is the keyboard USB or PS/2 serial?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: if your keyboard does not work on bios, not on grub, not for switching to a tty in linux, then it won't work anywhere
<Sbur3> TJ-: Wireless. "Trust" brand
<TJ-> Sbur3: does it require its own USB dongle?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Maybe, but I'm trying
<tomreyn> does it require non-empty batteries?
<TJ-> Sbur3: batteries flat?
<Sbur3> TJ-: I believe that the mouse and keyboard share.  But the keyboard worked before
<TJ-> Sbur3: but doesn't work now, even in firmware, before the OS is even thought of, so keyboard == problem
<Sbur3> TJ-: I just changed the battery.  Maybe wise to reset the keyboard?
<TJ-> Sbur3: I don't know about that but if it has to pair to its dongle then it sounds useful
<tomreyn> apparently this keyboard uses bluetooth
<tomreyn> so maybe not an usb dongle?
<TJ-> If it is bluetooth that infers the firmware has a bluetooth host driver
<TJ-> Which is unusual
<tomreyn> https://www.trust.com/en/product/21564-wireless-bluetooth-keyboard-for-pc-laptop-tablet-phone
<tomreyn> ah they have various, sorry
<TJ-> My T300chi, which is a transformer with only BT keyboard, doesn't include a BT driver - have to use hardware buttons to navigate firmware setup
<tomreyn> Sbur3: can you tell us which keyboard you have there? one of these https://www.trust.com/en/trust/keyboards or one of these https://www.trust.com/en/trust/keyboard-mouse-combos
<tomreyn> probably one of the latter since you said "I believe that the mouse and keyboard share"
<Sbur3> Looks like the 21132 Ximo
<tomreyn> https://www.trust.com/en/product/21132-ximo-wireless-keyboard-with-mouse
<tomreyn> "One USB micro-sized receiver for both devices"
<tomreyn> so you have a usb dongle
<tomreyn> ...which needs to be plugge dinto the computer to make both the mouse and keyboard work
<tomreyn> and both mouse and keyboard have separate power supplies, powered by batteries
<tomreyn> this keyboard should work universally.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I'm an idiot.  The mouse that has always worked and continues to do so is of the brand IT WORKS
<Sbur3> tomreyn: But the keyboard worked before the attempted upgrade
<tomreyn> Sbur3: okay, i don't see new information conveyed there
<tomreyn> other than that the mouses' brand is not "TRUST" but "IT WORKS"
<tomreyn> what's not working is the keyboard, though, so I suggest focussing on that.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I'm going to replace the keyboard and the mouse tomorrow with a new battery
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Any idea how to get the keyboard working?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: no, i can't know what's wrong with it
<TJ-> Sbur3: is the mouse that works the one that came with that Trust Ximo wireless keyboard?
<tomreyn> it does seem to be a hardware issue, though, which can range from depleted batteries to a broken 'micro receiver' dongle
<Sbur3> tomreyn: But another idea?  If not by a Live CD ... if the system is able to boot from DVD?
<Sbur3> TJ-: Of course not. I keep putting together what works. But I don't have another keyboard
<Sbur3> tomreyn: TJ-: Thx for the help so far. I'm in Belgium and need to do something else for the moment.  I'll retry tomorrow
<TJ-> Sbur3: so the working mouse is wired?
<Sbur3> TJ-: Neither. Mouse wireless
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<TJ-> tomreyn: just noticed this in Gusj's kernel log which is what I think Sbur3 was referring to: "kernel: bpfilter: Loaded bpfilter_umh pid 342"
<tomreyn> TJ-: interesting finding. So... they could be the same person? or be affected by the same / similar bug?
<tomreyn> and look what i find searching the web for bpfilter_umh https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/46477
<tomreyn> hopefull ynot related
<tomreyn> well no, probably unrelated, i'm just jumping around
<tomreyn> i also don't think there's any reason to assume Sbur3 and Gusj are the same person or worked with the very same piece of hardware (different IP addresses / countries, different ways of communicating)
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, not same person, just that Gusj's log shows what looks like the expected, working, output of the report... presumably Sbur3's system fails at that... so we ought to be able to track down what that bpfilter_umh is
<TJ-> It's the kernel's BPF (Berkeley Packet Filter) layer/user-space interface 
<lenny_lemon> how can I stop music playing in background from rhytmbox. application disappeared...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: try:    killall rhytmbox    # if it doesn't help, try    killall -9 rhytmbox
<tomreyn> Berkeley Packet Filter, i see
<TJ-> that's the 'new' kernel programming environment where the programs to be run are compiled in userspace and then loaded into the BPF virtual machine
<tomreyn> the one wireguard was meant to be using
<tomreyn> UMH is "user mode helper"
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, it worked now... thanks...
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome, lenny
